#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-09
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 我也就去过一次strip club, buy了几支lapdance...
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 跟两个小女孩玩了一下午kinect. 可累死我了..
<draketang> Fivesheep_:  lapdance, 感觉怎样
<Fivesheep_> draketang, 空虚
<Fivesheep_> 对前列腺是一种伤害
<draketang> Fivesheep_:  哈哈哈
<draketang> Fivesheep_:  裸的吗？
<Fivesheep_> 当然
<Fivesheep_> 另外 规定是她能摸你, 你不能摸她
<Fivesheep_> 当然她愿意也行
<Fivesheep_> 基本就是在你身上蹭
<draketang> 哇，那是难受的
<knownbad> Fivesheep_: 小女孩。。。好幸福哦
<knownbad> 我遇过可以摸她的，在vegas.
<knownbad> starbucks只有venti合算。
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 我妈的工友的两个女儿. 一个5岁, 一个8岁. 她们已经玩了6个小时了, 还不见累的样子 - -"
<knownbad> 你有钱买kinet......
<knownbad> 让她们跳舞就行了。
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 最小那个喜欢玩boxing..
<Fivesheep_> 我竟然还打不过她...
<OT_iux> ...
<OT_iux> 五羊老爷早
<OT_iux> 被女生打脸的五咩老爷晚上早
<Fivesheep_> OT_iux ...
<OT_iux> lol
<knownbad> 你要是电玩打得过小孩才怪。
<knownbad> 搞不好她们的表姐好看的很呢。
<knownbad> 难怪torrent这么慢，忘了之前启动了ufw。。。奶奶的
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 乒乓球, 沙滩排球. 她们可打不过我.. boxing是盲拳打死老师傅
<knownbad> 等她们再学点你就完蛋了。
<OT_iux> 。。。
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 我更傻.. 升级了12m的adsl. 发现网速和以前1m的一样慢.. 最后才想起来router上设置过QoS
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> dd-wrt?
<eagleqing> ofan: 求救
<eagleqing> ofan: 我怎么才能通过mainwindow 调用 新建窗体类里面的控件啊？  我尝试了修改新建窗体的ui 把他变成公有  还是无法调用
<ofan> eagleqing: 用信号和槽
<ofan> eagleqing: 或者你自己手动写窗体代码,不用设计器
<eagleqing> 哦  唉  我觉得 还是自己些窗体吧   感觉 太麻烦了  如果用信号和槽 我估计CPU负担会很大 我看别人写出来就是  CPU占用很大 因为通信两很多
<eagleqing> ofan: 谢谢了
<TopWinStudio> gfrog_holiday: 哥们在吗？？
<TopWinStudio> 终于上来了。
<TopWinStudio> gfrog_holiday: 还是上次那个问题困扰着我。在不在？？
<TopWinStudio> 就是虚拟机里面的xp能通过桥接上网，但是宿主机因为是arch，不能装windows下的插件，所以不能上网。现在怎么才能让宿主机上网？？？
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 插件？
<OT_iux> DHCP+ ? L2TP ?
<TopWinStudio> 就是虚拟机里面的xp能通过桥接上网，但是宿主机因为是arch，不能装windows下的插件，所以不能上网。现在怎么才能让宿主机上网？？？
<TopWinStudio> OT_iux: 不是插件。就是virtualbox
<TopWinStudio> OT_iux: 哦。你说上网的插件啊？singree
<OT_iux> @@ 为啥上网要插件呢
<jojol> 星期一的早上静悄悄，
<lemonhallatvpn> 有没有西安的额？
<TopWinStudio> OT_iux: 哦对，单位上网不用插件上不去。但是linux下没有这个插件。
<TopWinStudio> OT_iux: 我听gfrog说过可以在vinrtualbox下创建2个虚拟网卡，一个桥接，另外一个host-only可以，但是我怎么搞都没搞好。
<Kandu> TopWinStudio: 宿主機的路由表要改下，通過虛擬機訪問外部
<TopWinStudio> Kandu: 就是说还是一个桥接，一个host-only对吧？？怎么改？我就是被这个问题困扰了。
<Kandu> TopWinStudio: 不如去看看鳥哥的站？
<TopWinStudio> Kandu: 能帮我找下链接么？如果不介意的话，我自己得找好长时间。
<leo> 。。
<^k^> TopWinStudio: bird 鳥哥的 Linux 私房菜 http://linux.vbird.org/
<lemonhallatvpn> 寻找西安人。。。。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • [求助]gnome3 怎样设置外观字体？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330072&p=2315940#p2315940 杯具了啊。。找不到了。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wgf4242 — 2011-05-09 9:45
<nick000> hot hot hot
<nick000> hot to death
<winterli_> 有人用wine运行通达信的软件吗？
<winterli_> 在我这里通达信的cpu占用十分高，能到50%左右。。
<winterli_> 还有一个问题，11.04左边的边栏里面的图标大小能自定义吗？
 * winterli_ momo palomino|working 
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 winterli_ 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<winterli_> 胖马，在不。  palomino|working
<winterli_> kao，还是这招。。。
<palomino|working> 就会这一招。。 , winterli_
<winterli_> 高压马，你血压还那么高吗？呵呵
<palomino|working> 还是
<winterli_> 用11.04了吗？
<palomino|working> 用了，但不用unity
<winterli_> 左边那个侧边栏的大小能不能改一下。。
<palomino|working> 11.04 sucks
<winterli_> 哎。。。
<winterli_> 其实用用发现还可以，不算太垃圾
<palomino|working> ... , winterli_
<palomino|working> 搞得我机子各种诡异 , winterli_
<winterli_> 比如？
<palomino|working> emerald不能用了 , winterli_
<palomino|working> mplayer播放视频时有时会变得超卡 , winterli_
<winterli_> wine运行通达信cpu占用高有办法没有？
<winterli_> eme那个是作什么的？
<palomino|working> 没用过... , winterli_
<roylez> palomino|working: 死破马
<palomino|working> 是给compiz用的decorator , winterli_
<palomino|working> ... , roylez
<winterli_> xchat怎么指人说话？
<winterli_> 唋。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 热死了，给我送雪糕来
<winterli_> 那现在用的gnome3？
<palomino|working> 然后如果用gtk decorator的话...窗口移动会变成慢动作 , winterli_
<palomino|working> 现在只好kde decorator... , winterli_
<winterli_> ....
<palomino|working> xfce , winterli_
<Kandu> winterli_: cpulimit?
<winterli_> 还在用xface。。。
<winterli_> 这个不行吧。。。
<palomino|working> 等有机会试试gnome3 , winterli_
<winterli_> 限制cpu使用？
<winterli_> xface爽？
<palomino|working> 凑合用 , winterli_
<winterli_> xfce。。总是打错。。
<nigojuju> 请教大家一个问题，什么是here scripts?http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=329946&p=2315960#p2315960
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求助：here scripts
<winterli_> 哎。。两个问题都没办法，看来
<roylez> nigojuju: <<< "echo yes"
<roylez> nigojuju: 是这种吧
<winterli_> 高压马，xchat怎么指人说话？
<nigojuju> 麻烦大家知道的解答一下呀，谢谢了
<palomino|working> 手动可也。。 , winterli_
<winterli_> 你现在就在在手动的？  palomino|working
<palomino|working> 不是，我有五羊脚本。。
<winterli_> 送我一个？
<palomino|working> howto?
<winterli_> 胖马，办公软件 你现在用的什么？
<palomino|working> 不用。。。。。。
<palomino|working> 或者openoffice临时顶一下
<nigojuju> roylez: 我就是不理解呀，是那个脚本是here script吗？还是重定向什么的？
<roylez> nigojuju: 把那个string当作一个文件
<nigojuju> roylez: 什么意思呢？
<winterli_> 哦。领导了，呵呵
<roylez> nigojuju: 你的命令，需要一个文件作为参数，但是脚本的作者懒得去创建临时文件给它，所以就直接把内容放在一个字符串里面，把字符串用here document的方式伪装成文件给你那命令
<cfy> Kandu: http://1123monkey.blog.163.com/
<cfy> Kandu: 你的前blog?
<Kandu> cfy: 好像是高中的時候用過
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。。。还是加了博友
<Kandu> cfy: 然後最近被我發現了，又用了一次
<cfy> Kandu: pascal的库real world么？
<cfy> Kandu: common lisp的，我用的比较纠结。。。。
<nigojuju> roylez: 原来是这样，比如命令1是cat，它需要一个文件。但是比如说我想要cat一个网页的内容，但是又不想保存成一个文件，就可以使用比如 w3m www.ubuntu.cn的命令查看它。这个伪装的文件，或者说是这个字符串（string),就是here script，对吗？
<Kandu> nigojuju: 重定向和那個 script 無關了，是 shell 做的。shell 讀取你的輸入直到標記。然後打開那需要執行的文件。把這些讀取的資料寫入那個執行文件的 stdin。那個執行文件讀取 stdin 也就是你剛剛輸入的一串字符串了
<Kandu> cfy: 不懂？
<Kandu> cfy: real world?
<zhangkaixuan> CentOS 6 有望5月发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/centos-6/
<cfy> Kandu: 就是是否实际
<zhangkaixuan> 给大家推荐一款非常风骚的休闲小游戏，值得一玩 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/somyeol2d/
<roylez> nigojuju: 恩，不用想得很复杂。类似还有命令输出当作文件的 <( cat abc)
<cfy> Kandu: 还是停留在学术啥个的。
<cfy> zsh啊。。。。。
<zhangkaixuan> 谷歌音乐盒的 for Linux 版 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/gmbox-google-music-box-for-linux/
<^k^> ⇪ title: gmbox: Google Music Box for Linux : OSMSG
<cfy> bash可以用tie,不过是输出的时候
<roylez> cfy: 这个是zsh吗？....
<zhangkaixuan> 今天强推一款基于Rhythmbox的谷歌音乐插件 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/google-music-for-rhythmbox-plugin/
<Kandu> cfy: 還是用 c 吧
<cfy> roylez: 不是？
<cfy> Kandu: .....
<Kandu> cfy: 最方便了
<roylez> cfy: 显然不是...
<zhangkaixuan> 豆瓣电台 for Rhythmbox 插件 v0.007 版发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/douban-for-rhythmbox-plugin-v0-007/
<cfy> zhangkaixuan: 感觉不能这么说。因为不是google开发的
<cfy> roylez: 那是？
<cfy> Kandu: 说到底，C最nb....
<roylez> cfy: bash里面你试试 cat <( ls )
<nigojuju> roylez: 好，谢谢了。我算是明白了。感谢！
<zhangkaixuan> cfy: 那应该怎么说？ 至少它实现的的确是谷歌音乐盒的功能...
<cfy> roylez: dash没有
<Kandu> cfy: 你聽誰忽悠都去折騰
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<Kandu> cfy: 都成語言雜家了
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<cfy> Kandu: 我还在挑语言阶段。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 话说你挑了好久了
<cfy> Kandu: pascal对于signal处理起来方便么？
<Kandu> cfy: 巨方便
<cfy> ofan: 有么。。。。只是发现cl不太real world.所以抱怨下。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: cl处理signal不方便。。。而且貌似跟实现很有关系。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 举个例子？比如处理sigint为输出"hello,world"
<MaskRay> <() 应该是 shell 创建管道，创建子进程，在管道里写点东西
<nigojuju> 如果是这样：     #！/bin/bash cat << 标记    内容1   标记  内容2 标记       那是不是cat 的 stdin只有 内容1  ？
<MaskRay> nigojuju: 是的，而且 内容2 是显示在 shell 里的
<Kandu> cfy: 稍等
<cfy> Kandu: okay
<nigojuju> 明白了，谢谢！here script算是明白了，其实就是一个字符串，这个字符串被当做标准输入给<<前面的命令。
<nigojuju> MaskRay: 还有一个问题是不是其实这个脚本执行的就是第一个命令而已？
<MaskRay> nigojuju: 内容2 也执行的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在LBS给客户装东西，流行vnc，而不是ssh X11 forwarding了?
<nigojuju> 那如果是  #！/bin/bash cat << 标记    内容1    内容2 标记       那是不是这个脚本的最后输出结果就是cat的输出结果？
<jyf1987> 中科院那个源各位有用的么
<ofan> 中科大的把
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 向来都是vnc好不好...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: putty + XMing 不好么...
<jyf1987> 对 说错了
<nigojuju> 如果是  #！/bin/bash cat << 标记    内容1 标记    内容2 标记       那是不是这个脚本的最后输出结果就是cat的输出结果和 内容2 还有 最后那个标记？
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 我准备给公司招聘个女程序员
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • 启动引导问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330079&p=2316022#p2316022 昨天重装了win 7 Sp1，结果启动引导菜单不见了。装ubuntu的时候我是分了100M分区作为boot分区，以前还原系统也不会影响启动引导，可是这次却没了，请高手帮忙解决一下，谢谢～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 why91113 — 2011-05-09 10:30
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 会不会是个丑八怪啊！！！
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 我们公司已经有女程序员了 其他部门反馈 我们部门原来是美貌部的 现在一下子美貌指数跌到低谷了
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: ............................
<Kandu> cfy: /osc/s.htm
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 美貌部是。。。。？？？
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 诶
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 男人都很美？
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: ...............................
 * xiamx =.=
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 还行吧
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 这还是个嵌入式程序员。。。。。我去。。估计会杯具
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 这可说不好
<cfy> Kandu: 用缩进来表示代码块的？
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 送你两句  心存信念，不惮恶意
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 最后四个字是啥意思？
<Kandu> cfy: 不是，換行，空格，tab 這些都當作分隔用而已
<xiamx> 果然是读历史的
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 女人人倒是挺强，给路由器变写FIREWARE的。。。。。。就是看中她很强大，学习能力绝对一流
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 不惮以最大恶意来揣测
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/691fa497tw1dg39aaq32jg.gif
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 人强大就行了 你又不是招来滚床单的
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 好吧，意思就是做最快的打算
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 额，我的标准是别让我没心情上班就行。。。。。
<MaskRay> Kandu: 因为是 cdecl 的，所以可以改变参数个数？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不能自己寫可變參數的函數，但調用的時候可以給任意個參數
<xiamx> roylez, 口味忒重了
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<roylez> xiamx: 爽不？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不過如果你懂的話，自己寫個可變參數的也行
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我就經常寫這樣的
<xiamx> roylez, 嗯
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 不可能的 你是搞技术的 就算一个女的再丑 只要他技术狠 在你眼睛里也会眉清目秀的
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 也是。。。。。昨天看冰与火之歌
<MaskRay> Kandu: 这些函数都是 cdecl 的？
<xiamx> jyf1987, 那我以后不搞技术了..
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不是，只是因為用到 Libc 所以用了 cdecl
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 里面的皇家骑士是个超级大帅哥，最后竟然被一个丑女骑士（但绝对敬业）给感动了。。。。。看来同行之间。。。眼光不同
<Kandu> MaskRay: 默認還是 pascal 自己的調用規則
<jyf1987> xiamx: 不要这样嘛 微软还是哪里的女主程 美貌得狠阿 搞技术和美貌没有反比关系
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 这是废话嘛
<jyf1987> 诶 早上上班不想看sm图 可是偏偏那个源一晚上更新了好多
<lemonhallatvpn> 我只是来吐槽的
 * lemonhallatvpn 飘过~~~
<ofan> jyf1987: tumblr? 发现上面好多...
<MaskRay> Kandu: 哦
<jyf1987> 看了两张 然后 mark all as readed
<jyf1987> 有时候感觉对不住那些拍照片的女优阿 花了那么多成本 拍出来 还没收钱给我们看 我们居然给她mark all as readed
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 看多了就麻木了
<jyf1987> ofan: 看来你定了那个源
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 呵呵
<ofan> jyf1987: 是你给我的..
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 看网友自拍的好玩
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 搞不好遇到一个LINUX女程序员。。。我给硬了。。。。。
 * lemonhallatvpn 啊~~~LINUX万岁~~~~
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 呵呵 要介绍给我哦 以前我就碰到过一个mm 长得还行 偏偏技术还超级猛 额
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 你挑起了我对女程序员的遐想。。。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 恩 想象着穿的内衣内裤上随手都是  那些精妙的代码语句
<Kandu> cfy: 你學的語言真的好多啊
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 随处可见 map lambda 什么的 你不射都不行
<xiamx> map是啥...？
<lemonhallatvpn> cfy: 语言和框架，学得再多都是无用
<lemonhallatvpn> cfy: LISP吧！！！
<Kandu> cfy: 其實我想推薦你 pascal。但怕你折騰累 :P
<cfy> Kandu: 我再坚持一下。看看lisp到底nb在哪里
<cfy> lemonhallatvpn: 已经lisp了呀。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，這樣好
<jyf1987> 想到dropbox一个潜在的漏洞
<xiamx> jyf1987, 什么漏洞？
<jyf1987> xiamx: dropbox那个客户端为了同步速度快 是把你要上传的文件做个hash 到服务器检测下 如果已经存在 就直接在服务器那边拉过来 这样你就不必重复上传了
<quanru> 有没有用webqq成功视频的
<quanru> ubuntu下用chrome chromium firefox4都是Error #2046错误 请问如何解决
<MeaCulpa> roylez: XMing接你机器看片子...
<xiamx> jyf1987, 所以伪造hash就可以...?
<haoyihuan> 10.04vbox中不能打开CAD
<jyf1987> xiamx: 那我可以伪造个dropbox客户端 伪造hashkey发送 用来探测别人的文件 当然探测到的几率很低 相当于在数据海洋里捞网捕鱼差不多 但偶尔可以搞到别人隐私的文件 你就爽了
<jyf1987> 只要命中 我们就下载下来清空
<wzlxx> openbox上面用什么notify?
<xiamx> jyf1987, 嗯，估计会有很多 .mkv .rmvb，不过伪造dropbox客户端好像比较困难吧？
<wzlxx> k
<jyf1987> xiamx: .mkv没意思 我对 用户密码 信息文本这些有兴趣
<jyf1987> xiamx: 你抓包分析他协议就是了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看啥片？
<ofan> jyf1987: 有个工具不久是只用key就能共享文件么
<lemonhallatvpn> cfy: 我晕，你到底用过多少种语言？
<ofan> dropbox的,貌似已经被和谐了
<jyf1987> ofan: 那个只是找出最终链接而已 只要dropbox换个链接就行了
<jyf1987> 这个他是没办法的
<lemonhallatvpn> cfy: 我敢说我会的只有PERL/C#/SQL/JS（一点点）
<xiamx> jyf1987, 可以试试看
<jyf1987> xiamx:最大问题是分析他的协议
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 那个东西被召回了。。。
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 召回?
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: dropbox老板亲自电话了那个项目的持有者
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 有人fork了
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 那个是挖公共下载地址的吧？
<ofan> jyf1987: 不是
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: GITHUB有可以收到律师函。。。最后会被彻底封杀的。。。。
<jyf1987> ofan: 那是做什么的
<ofan> 就是通过hashkey共享文件
<jyf1987> ofan: 那和我想法一致 不过他们是共享 我是要捞数据
<ofan> 一个上传一个文件得到key,另一个只要用key就能把这个文件转到他的帐号里
<xiamx> 话说 dropbox 还是没有 freebsd port
<jyf1987> ofan: 那就是我这个想法
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: dropship  我clone下来了
<jyf1987> hash - exploit Dropbox file redundancy check - Stack Overflow
<ofan> 再给他贴github上 哈哈
<jyf1987> ofan: 给我发一份代码 jyf1987 at 你懂的
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 我不懂
<jyf1987> git的无所谓放哪里 放到repo.or.cz好了
<jyf1987> gmail的
<Kandu> cfy: 史官 如何？
<MeaCulpa> gmail空间那么宝贵...
<MeaCulpa> 放dropbox
<Kandu> cfy: 我高中時寫的
<jyf1987> 放到我的google storage里？
<jyf1987> hoho
<cfy> Kandu: 那个signal处理的？
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯？
<ofan> jyf1987: 发过去了
<hv54> /qute
<Kandu> cfy: 163 blog 上的那個
<cfy> Kandu: root@debian:/dev/shm/fcgi#
<cfy> Kandu: spawn-fcgi -a 192.168.2.3 -p 9000 -n ./hello
<cfy> Kandu: 这个好了以后。怎么访问fcgi的？
<jyf1987> ofan: 好 好孩子
<ofan> jyf1987: ...
<MaskRay> cfy: 算法吧，不要折腾其他语言了
<Kandu> cfy: 這個不懂
<cfy> Kandu: fcgi啊
<jyf1987> ofan: 你用起来了么
<Kandu> cfy: 是啊，不懂的
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯
<ofan> jyf1987: 没有...
<cfy> Kandu: 我再看看
<jyf1987> 怎么这么小
<ofan> jyf1987: 晕  发现还能pull
<xiamx> https://github.com/driverdan/dropship
<jyf1987> 靠 还是python的
<ofan> jyf1987:  https://github.com/driverdan/dropship.git
<ofan> 压根没被和谐
<lemonhallatvpn> ..........
 * MaskRay 还没用过 dropbox。。。
<jyf1987> ofan: 呵呵 这个堵不住的
<lemonhallatvpn> 怎么搞的
<jyf1987> 我们可以多搞几个账户来捞数据
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: fork 297...
<jyf1987> 唠叨文本文件就下载下来 大文件就直接扔
<roylez> MaskRay: 我已经向gfw投降了，dropbox扔了
<ofan> roylez: 现在解封了
<roylez> ofan: 是么
<jyf1987> roylez: 捞数据玩不玩？
<roylez> jyf1987: 不玩
<jyf1987> dropbox默认账户多少空间的？
<ofan> roylez: 客户端无障碍,网站也上的去
<ofan> jyf1987: 2g
<roylez> ofan: 我先去屏蔽那几个共享的文件夹，专门坑我流量的
<xiamx> 赶紧clone下来
<ofan> roylez: orz..
<MaskRay> roylez: 以前尝试过，不知道怎么配置代理
<MeaCulpa> roylez: dropbox没被封啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 只是域名干了而已，host改一下即可
<jyf1987> ofan: 这个东西是hash blocks的 那更妙 不用担心大文件了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我不用好久了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 正不知道望哪里放我的密码文件
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有什么好用的替代品？ 要求足够简单
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 加密后googlecode
<MeaCulpa> 最危险的地方，就是最安全的地方
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 显然已加密
<ofan> jyf1987: 这是作者的分析 http://forwardfeed.pl/index.php/2011/03/23/theoretical-vulnerability-of-dropbox-platform-to-quick-exchange-files/
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 哪里文件最多，哪里最安全 ---> rapidshare ..... ????
<MeaCulpa> 我目前还扔dropbox...launchpad的都是无密码文档
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我以前放过台中科技大学机房
<jyf1987> ofan: 呵呵 一个block 4k刚好
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你用什么加密?
<jyf1987> 我伪造个虚拟文件 就是一个block大小的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 后来不知哪个好事的台巴子拆了...
<jyf1987> 先伪造个上千个 等命令完成后再去线上收文件
<MeaCulpa> roylez: rsa？ 忘了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我现在还是dropbox...也在想放哪里...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 分卷，gmail...
 * lemonhallatvpn dropbox有这么好用么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我用openssl.vim
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩，好主意，我搜索下gmail存文件的gem
<iGoogle> 密码还搞文件，不是送人嘛
<ofan> 有个用gmail做网盘的fuse驱动
<ofan> 不过bug好多
<roylez> iGoogle: 几十个，脑子不够使了。神借我一个脑子？
<iGoogle> 我直接忘记gpg密码。省事。丫丫的
<iGoogle> 年级大了。别搞啥密码了
<iGoogle> gpg: 由 2048 位的 RSA 密钥加密，钥匙号为 974C2320、生成于 2010-05-21
<iGoogle> 暴力出来了
<if_else> 各位 mutt 可以同时使用 pop 和 IMAP 吗？
<MaskRay> 没有 nautilus  怎么用 dropbox...
<ofan> MaskRay: 有独立客户端
<jiero> :-)
<cfy> iGoogle: - -!
<cfy> iGoogle: 我帮你记好了
<if_else> pop 163 / imap gmail 可否？
<cfy> iGoogle: 把密码私聊给我,lol
<MaskRay> ofan: /etc/hosts 里要添加哪些东西
<alpha080> MaskRay: google how to install dropbox on kde
<alpha080> you will get it
<ofan> MaskRay: 不需要添加.. 可以直接用,你是gentoo?
<MaskRay> alpha080: i use neither kde nor gnome.
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: http://code.google.com/p/rion-overlay/source/browse/net-misc/dropbox/dropbox-1.0.20.ebuild?spec=svnf3d20e51bcea42910845af6bb5374a1365e91052&r=f3d20e51bcea42910845af6bb5374a1365e91052 这个 ebuild xx manifest 提示下载不到
<alpha080> i see.but try that，plz
<iGoogle> cfy: 忘记最好。
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<iGoogle> keyring正常运行，就够了
<iGoogle> opera记住网站的，keyring记住IM的。
<cfy> .....
<iGoogle> 自己都忘记。
<TopWinStudio> gfrog_holiday: 在吗？？
<iGoogle> 多好
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 大概要用 firefox
<TopWinStudio> join #vimcn
<jiero> 谁来测试我的Zero-K mod，rapid pin zkr:latest
<iGoogle> cfy: 你还年轻，可以记住。
<iGoogle> jiero: 这啥
<iGoogle> roylez 到期了。记不住密码了
<jiero> iGoogle: zero-k 游戏的mod。
<iGoogle> 可zero-k没见过
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 去搜一大片。
<iGoogle> 春天那种？
<jiero> 恩。
<iGoogle> 那费劲，没好玩的。还罗嗦。
<jiero> 。。。
<iGoogle> 我要3Dtank
<jiero> :-!
<jiero> 不好玩
<hata> identify hata
<jiero> iGoogle: 玩Zero-K，成群的3D Tank
<ofan> hata: 密码好简单
<MaskRay> ofan: 好方便，运行 dropboxd 就行了吧
<hata> ofan: 囧，手太快
<ofan> MaskRay: 是的..
<iGoogle> jiero: 哪里给一个图
<iGoogle> 就spring以前那tank?
<MaskRay> ofan: 现在要制定一个映射的目录，能把 symlink 放进去吗？
<iGoogle> 卡死卡死的
<jiero> iGoogle: 我的头像。
<jiero> 哦
<ofan> MaskRay: 可以 做个symlink就可以了
<jiero> iGoogle: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=314105
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Zero K 起步
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: vimwiki资料，给我点链接。
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 什么样的食物你喜欢？  ㍣ 
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 跟你搞正经的，别跟我玩。vimwiki
<iGoogle> python-dev python-setuptools python-pip 不更加卡死卡死啊。 jiero
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 那是安装
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 爱丽丝喜欢聊天机器人可以按照你喜欢的颜色我们对很多事情的讨论。  ㍣ 
<jiero> 和游戏没关系。。。
<jiero> iGoogle: 就和apt一样。。。
<iGoogle> setup咋还要dev嘛。这误导人的
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 切。你再不给我答案，我就鄙视你拉。真的。BS
<jiero> ...
<wzlxx> openbox上面不能用notify??是嘛回事？
<pityonline> 这两天怎么都开始研究 dropbox 了？
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 你去过欧洲吗？  ㍣ 
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 切，不跟你玩了。没那闲情啊。你自己玩吧。唔嘛。88
<zhangkaixuan> KDE下音乐播放管理工具Amarok 2.4.1发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/amarok-2-4-1/
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 怎么样？  ㍣ 
<cfy> iGoogle: ee.我准备把解析地址的脚本跑在fcgi上了。。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 用uWsgi吧
<cfy> jyf1987: 和wsgi什么关系。不懂这些啊。你给我讲讲？
<jyf1987> cfy: uwsgi有个特性 就是同一个机器的话 可以直接传socket fd 这样效率会高好多
<jyf1987> 但是他走socket的时候貌似也比fastcgi效率高  不知道具体实现上的原因
<cfy> jyf1987: 哦？依然不明白。。。看文档去。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 别人肯定之前这样做过一次了。你又等于重复一次。
<cfy> iGoogle: ....这样相当于提供api
<cfy> iGoogle: 说实话，和perl相比。在*nix里。cl太不真实了。。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 搞完，给我看lisp神码吧。
<cfy> iGoogle: okay........
<roylez> iGoogle: 你要玩lisp？
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 神也开始玩LISP了？
<iGoogle> 我要瞻仰下。不玩。
<lemonhall>  /me 也对，EMACS是神的编辑器。。。。。。。。。
 * lemonhall LISP是神的语言
 * jyf1987 那forth算什么？
<iGoogle> 反正不是我的语言。我的是pl
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 语言之神
<jyf1987> 这还差不多
<iGoogle> forth是嘛
<MaskRay> cfy: haskell 更不真实了。。
 * lemonhall 手持C#，默默的飘过。。。我是农民我怕谁
<cfy> MaskRay: 那怎么办，人家lisp貌似都不在乎处理信号的。。。。可是我得处理啊。。。所以我是在本地建立http的api解析下载地址。。然后curl之类的作为client
<jyf1987> 居然还有个社区 forth.3322.org
<cfy> roylez: 主席，你那有没有用lisp的？
<roylez> cfy: 没有，我这边用windows的一大把
<cfy> 哦。我好像问过了。。。
<lemonhall> 用LISP写HTTP CLIENT。。。。。。
<cfy> lemonhall: 有的。drakma.
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 有没有一种淡淡的哀伤。。？？？
<jyf1987> lemonhall 我下巴都跌下来了
<cfy> MaskRay: lemonhall: 据说lisp是不屑解决hello world的问题的。。所以，我感觉在解决问题时。就要把问题复杂化。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: ...
<lemonhall> cfy: 也不是，LISP肯定支持匿名函数。。。方便的多线程管理啥的吧？否则写这类程序实在没优势
<jyf1987> lisp太罗嗦了吧 我看到那么多括号 感觉不爽
<cfy> lemonhall: 什么程序？
<lemonhall> cfy: 通用程序啊。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: lisp废话支持。lambda嘛，多线程要看具体实现。不过主流的支持
<lemonhall> cfy: LISP就是个根据我的有限的知识就是用来解决一些算法方面的东西，人工智能，还有就是EMACES用用。。。。
<lemonhall> cfy: 你不是搞ACM的么？
<cfy> lemonhall: 人家估计解决核心问题。。。。。边边角角给别的语言一点机会么？
<cfy> lemonhall: 不搞的
<cfy> lemonhall: 大错。
<lemonhall> cfy: 去搞算法吧，不要用LISP来解决通用问题了。。。就算你写着爽，以后万一你工作了，你同事也会崩溃的
<iGoogle> cfy: 别罗嗦。先贴几行看看
<cfy> lemonhall: http://www.lispworks.com/products/myths_and_legends.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Common Lisp - Myths and Legends
 * cfy pasted "downloads.lisp" at http://paste2.org/get/1406218
<cfy> iGoogle:
<MaskRay> cfy: 不觉得我们提到 lisp haskell，就觉得思想已经超越 c c# Python 那类语言了……
<cfy> MaskRay: me too.可是人家这么觉得。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 模块还没文档。。。。。。只能看源代码了。。。
<jyf1987> http://forth.3322.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=5912&forum=3  用forth来翻译英文
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 思维是比较高深
<iGoogle> mapcar 是汽车？ 这表示只能看晕了的。
<cfy> iGoogle: mapcar就是从一个堆参数里每次提取一个，然后调用某个函数
<iGoogle> 括号太多，根本不像一个语法了。算了。瞻仰下。
<cfy> iGoogle: http client模块不好用。gb18030无法识别。当latin，转换成了utf-8.我晕。。。。
<iGoogle> 以后没人说perl难懂了吧。
<lemonhall> iGoogle: PERL真的很友善啊。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我还用不来编码转换模块。。。只好调用外部iconv....先utf8->latin,然后gb18030->utf8....
<jyf1987> 用 Forth, 因为别人看不懂, 无法抄袭, 并
<iGoogle> 看蛮多人说难懂啊。
<jyf1987> 这个forth不是值得玩perl的人玩玩么
<cfy> lemonhall: iGoogle: perl相对容易看懂多了。。。。。
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 你那啥。。。
<cfy> jyf1987: 还不如haskell
<cfy> jyf1987: 永远无法看懂。
<cfy> jyf1987: 智商决定。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> cfy: 自己写一个ba
<jyf1987> cfy: 呵呵
<lemonhall> cfy: GB2312转换成UTF-8。。。。
<cfy> lemonhall: lisper都这么想。。。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 但是这类语言看结构能看明白阿 forth是自己在运行时造关键词 不是你自己写的 谁分得清
<cfy> lemonhall: 所以，nnnnd,都没文档。n多实现。。。。
<cfy> jyf1987: 哦。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall：求DHD
<lemonhall> cfy: LISP操作字符，字节，位操作啥的方便？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求你妹
<edison0354> lemonhall: GBK是GB多少来者？
<cfy> jyf1987: 还是比较方便的。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 最后开发决定用三星的那个GXXXX
<cfy> lemonhall: : 还是比较方便的。即使不方便，你也可以让它变得方便
<jyf1987> cfy: 恩 我决定有空拜下forth的山头
<lemonhall> edison0354: 叫啥来着。。。7寸的那个
<edison0354> lemonhall：银河？
<cfy> lemonhall: 有macro嘛。语言就这么做出来的。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 恩
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求
<cfy>  (sb-ext:run-program "iconv" '("-f" "utf8" "-t" "latin1")  :input tmp-a :search t :output tmp-b)
<cfy> 哭。。。
<cfy> 破，http client模块。。。。。乱转编码。。。。
<lemonhall> cfy: 你加油，我只是在和你扯淡。。。我反正学不懂LISP，况且LISP效率实在不高。。。很多系统不用它是有道理的，LISP鼓励递归
<cfy> lemonhall: iGoogle: 我连删除文件啥的都不会。。。。只好全部外调。。。。
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 效率挺高的
<cfy> lemonhall: - -!你误解太深了。。。。
<lemonhall> cfy: 递归、闭包这写写法是有害的
<cfy> lemonhall: lisp效率可以媲美C
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 应该比 c# 快
<cfy> lemonhall: cl不鼓励递归
<jyf1987> cfy: 狗屁吧
<cfy> jyf1987: 哪里狗屁了
<edison0354> lemonhall: http://www.gamersky.com/news/201105/173512_10.shtml
<cfy> lemonhall: 闭包怎么有害了。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 游戏界里能够和《超级马里奥》叫板的游戏还不存在，囧
<jyf1987> cfy: lisp他们还专门做了个lisp machine 结果效率都不怎么样呢
<cfy> jyf1987: ....
 * lemonhall 我群嘲了？。。。。。。反正WEB SERVER我可不打算用LISP写
<cfy> jyf1987: 可以生成很好的汇编代码
<lemonhall> edison0354: 大叔V5
<cfy> jyf1987: lemonhall: http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/conclusion-whats-next.html   里面搜索 Make It Work, Make It Right, Make It Fast
<jyf1987> cfy: 编译取决于编译器生成的代码质量了 跟语言有个p关系
<cfy> (disassemble 'add)
<cfy> jyf1987: lisp machine也是具体实现啊
<cfy> 那语言有个屁快慢啊！！！
<jyf1987> cfy:  好吧 我跟你扯这个就是我的错
<lemonhall> cfy: 你和我们有代沟了。。。。。算了。。。。你已经是MIT那边的人了
<MaskRay> http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u64/which-programming-languages-are-fastest.php，sbcl 和 ghc 都很快
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<lemonhall> cfy: jyf1987 我们继续默默的走伯克利路线。。。。。
<cfy> jyf1987: lemonhall: 肯定要看实现啊。lisp不慢的。。。
<eagleqing> 硬件最快 有异议没？
<lemonhall> eagleqing: 没有
<jyf1987> lemonhall什么叫伯克利路线
<lemonhall> jyf1987: unix & c
<eagleqing> OK  换话题 ^_^
<jyf1987> 6502硬件有现在的软件快么
<jyf1987> 没有前提 都是白扯
<cfy> 74ls138?
<jyf1987> 我手机上的fc模拟器还可以加速呢
<cfy> 数电芯片？ns级别的。
<eagleqing> jyf1987: ``我靠  这都有异议啊  FPGA
<lemonhall> edison0354: 最近比利上有什么好玩的没？
<eagleqing> 软件硬化  快了吧？
<cfy> jyf1987: lemonhall: Of course, how close you can get the performance of a given piece of Common Lisp code to C and C++ depends mostly on how much like C you're willing to make it.
<eagleqing> cfy: :-) 说明没C快啊
<cfy> jyf1987: lemonhall: 可以限制变量的数据类型之类的，来提高速度。还有 (declare (optimize (speed 3) (safety 0)))
<lemonhall> cfy: 好吧。。。。换个说法，开发效率行不？
<jyf1987> 没看我说什么
<lemonhall> cfy: 招聘的成本行不？
<cfy> eagleqing: :)
<jyf1987> lemonhall  哈哈
<cfy> lemonhall: 买个lispworks都要1w.。。。。。。
<cfy> 哪个shell,编程最好？zsh应该还行吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 人呢？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 防御阵型ing
<edison0354> lemonhall: 自己去看
<eagleqing> ofan: 在不？/
<eagleqing> ofan: 刚才是学习QT是不是最好不用ui啊？ 我郁闷了  那自动生成的一些信号 槽  名字 好丑
<roylez> palomino|working: http://jandan.net/2011/05/09/nothing-like-b.html
<microcai> 好冷清
<tonghuix> 人在呢
<js519> 求救，我插入了网线后会自动弹出IE浏览器，打开学校的学生事务中心的网页。学校有个免安装的网关认证程序，这个是不是带后门？
<microcai> 是
<zhangkaixuan> 非常漂亮的Ubuntu One风格主题 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/ubuntu-one-style-nautilus-elementary-theme/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu One 风格的 Nautilus Elementary 主题 : OSMSG
<zhangkaixuan> 更改 Plymouth 启动画面 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/change-plymouth-boot-screen/
<tonghuix> js519: 这是ubuntu的IRC，请到windows频道反应这个问题
<microcai> to
<microcai> tonghuix:  #windows 没中国人在的。玩 windows 的 chinese 都在斗地主呢？怎么会上 IRC 啊？
<microcai> #windows-cn
<js519> 这个IRC是混合的，什么都谈
<tonghuix> 不过上IRC问这种问题的实在是没遇到过
<linsuxy> 关于电脑上的疑难杂症都可以谈
<eagleqing> js519: 你是不是校网啊？
<js519> 是的s
<tonghuix> js519: 确实是混合的，各种话题都可以，不过你这明显是非开源非自由的。。。
<jyf1987> 买卖猴子居然是违法的 额
<js519> 无聊
<hacking> 同志们，ubuntu下有离线版的地图么？
<microcai> js519:  去 #windows-cn 讨论去
<palomino|working> 早晨看过。。 , roylez
<js519> 没有那个频道
<microcai> js519: 有
<microcai> js519:  再是是
<eagleqing> js519: 一联网就自动开IE 估计是你的连网工具设定的 你问问你其他安装校网的 有没有同样的事吧
<roylez> palomino|working: 那么请翻译 “是也”
<hacking> ^_^
<tonghuix> 你用/join #windows-cn命令试试
<palomino|working> .... , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 提示，是就是“这个”
<microcai> roylez:  yet ?
<hacking> 有没有好的IRC介绍译个？
<linsuxy> xchat
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 神奇的Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330103&p=2316390#p2316390 我用U盘定制了一个Ubuntu10.10系统，太神奇了，还没安装，用这个U盘启动笔记本电脑后，连那个试用Ubuntu的按钮都没点击，居然就可以通过无线连接，快速启动火狐进行网页浏览了，好像个网络操作系统， Screenshot-12.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 bi ...
<winterli_> .....
<MaskRay> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=329383
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - PERL从标准输入读入时后退键显示不正常
<MaskRay> 其实都是这样
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/913241250/#next_photo
<edison0354> lemonhall：我表示我是瘦身后的那只……
<youoporngaga> 怎么都没有人说话呀
<youoporngaga> 好安静
 * microcai 1
 * microcai 3
 * microcai 5
 * microcai 7
 * microcai 9
<^k^> microcai:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<youoporngaga> 大家说话呀
<youoporngaga> 出来聊聊天呀
<youoporngaga> 晕死呀
 * microcai youoporngaga:  说话的都被 ^k^ 和谐了。
<youoporngaga> 这么多人在，，怎么就不说话呀
<youoporngaga> 为什么不让说话呀
<youoporngaga> 这聊天室本来就是让人讨论的订
<microcai> linsuxy: 别走啊 ~~~~ 还期待您的指导哦
<youoporngaga> 这里是不是有懂技术的黑客啊
<youoporngaga> 真正有技术的黑客
<microcai> freeflyi1g:  ban  youoporngaga:
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔还在不？
<youoporngaga> 在呀
<hacking> 大叔没有，大娘到有一对。
<youoporngaga> 现在还用IRC聊天的人不多了
<youoporngaga> 我们是网络世界比较特殊的一群人了
<youoporngaga> 9几年的时候都是用IRC聊天
<youoporngaga> 现在还保持用这个聊天的人，真太少了
<MeaCulpa> youoporngaga: 后来irc卖春的太多了
<youoporngaga> 卖春？
<youoporngaga> 是指卖淫吗
<XwinX> iGoogle:
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔呢？
<jyf1987> 我怎么就找不到
<microcai> edison0354: 我 ？
<edison0354> microcai: ……
<youoporngaga> IRC现在基本上都是黑客用来聊天的工具了
<microcai> edison0354:
<youoporngaga> 现在一般的网络用户不会用这么原始的工具来聊天了，
<youoporngaga> 操作有点麻烦
<hata> 没有商业价值
<cfy> youoporngaga: 你这样说。让我们这种普通哟关乎请何以堪啊:)
<youoporngaga> 是呀，是没有商业价
<youoporngaga> 我是比较恋旧的人
<youoporngaga> 所以还保持用这个工具的习惯
<linsuxy> irc连截图都没
<youoporngaga> 是呀
<youoporngaga> 不过黑客习惯用这样的工具
<youoporngaga> 因为不会留下痕迹
<MaskRay> 截图应该是客户端提供的功能
<XwinX> linsuxy: 一个聊天工具为啥要截图?
<^k^> 发个连接,就是图片,由客户端完成显示.
<jyf1987> shell里 把文件按行读出来怎么写爱着
<MaskRay> jyf1987: cat -n
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 我写shell
<jyf1987> 逐行读入 给一个函数用 额
<linsuxy> XwinX, 除了用文字表达，还可以用图片表达
<MaskRay> jyf1987: while read line
<XwinX> linsuxy: irc 有文件传输
<linsuxy> 不过主要也是因为linux就不是由GUI为出发的系统
<jyf1987> jyf@jyf:/tmp$ ./queryip
<jyf1987> 您查询的IP是：<span class='orange'>110.232.45.36</span> 来自：北京市
<jyf1987> 搞定了
<XwinX> jyf1987: cat xxx | while read line
<jyf1987> XwinX: ctcp扩展
<XwinX> linsuxy: 你写一个客户端吧,可以显示图片的
<linsuxy> XwinX, 发图片给每个看官？
<^k^> 北京市三鑫时代有限公司 110.232.45.36
<liuerfire> Opensuse11.4 中怎么创建一个无线局域网啊
<XwinX> linsuxy: 只要他们的客户端支持,为啥不行?
<ofan> 192.168.0.1
<jyf1987> 支持支持ubb不就行了
<linsuxy> XwinX,  我不写的，我是用家
<XwinX> linsuxy: 你不写不就没了呗,因为只有你要啊
<fzfh> 有人在不
<pocoyo> : 木有人!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<fzfh> 有活人不
<linsuxy> XwinX, 大部分人都需要图片，要不就不会有那么多paste bin
<fzfh> 有个小问题，服务器端如果已经设置ssh为密匙认证，有没有办法单独设置一个用户用密码认证
<XwinX> linsuxy: 可是你是直接要在客户端显示啊
<linsuxy> 落后就是落后，有啥好否认的
<fzfh> 有可能实现不。当然不要告诉我再开一个ssh服务端
<XwinX> linsuxy: 大部分觉得发一个连接很好
<zzmfish> linsux, UNIX传统认为简单就是美
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你自己懒得写就懒得写 不要说他是美的
<XwinX> jyf1987: lerosua 不就写过一个pidgin的插件
<XwinX> jyf1987: 直接显示图片的
<XwinX> jyf1987: 我不是懒得写,因为我觉得这样很好
<fzfh> 啊哦，没人回答我的问题
<linsuxy> 简单就是美，怪不得linux的gui整体效果还是跟win查那么多
<zzmfish> linsux, UNIX有半个世纪的历史，windows呢？
<MeaCulpa> mirc功能就挺多
<linsuxy> 而且irc经常频繁掉线，会损失聊天记录
<linsux> 所以只能多开几个账户
<MeaCulpa> linsuxy: 损失聊天记录是好事...保留聊天记录不安全，公开聊天记录你应该征得大家同意
<linsux> zzmfish, 什么意思啊
<ofan> linsux: 和 linsuxy 什么关系
<linsux> 同一个人
<ofan> 奥
 * MeaCulpa 觉得irc在Windows用户中也很流行，当年~~
<linsux> 有时掉线，所以多开几个
<jyf1987> XwinX: lerosua那个功能就那么点 结果要安装一大托东西 太2了
<ofan> linsux: 链接的时候选chat.us.freenode.net 掉线几率就比较笑
<ofan> 小
<jyf1987> 等以后gtk3的pidgin出来了 估计会好写点
<ofan> 很多时候会被分配到欧洲的服务器,很不稳定
<linsux> 比方有些非IT专业的，搞艺术得，搞摄影的，频繁需要上图，irc就不能胜任了吧
<linsux> 谢谢，我一定要试试，开就个xchat都烦
<MeaCulpa> linsuxy: 那可以用别的...频繁上图你觉得必须要直接传到每个客户端？
<linsux> 我意思用图片代替文字
<MeaCulpa> linsuxy: 那很野蛮，要是我就传黄图了
<linsux> 可以多这个功能
<MeaCulpa> linsuxy: 你这个想法太霸道了
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 把图片 base64 化
<linsux> 传黄图可以踢
<MeaCulpa> lin
<ofan> 传图 对服务器压力太大了
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 当文本发出去,解释不解释就看客户端了
<MeaCulpa> linsuxy: 你怎么判断黄图？别告诉我用公安部软件
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 黄图已经在客户端了，你已经害了人了
<linsux> MeaCulpa, 你告诉我op是干吗的？就是坐着啥都不干的吗
<ofan> 而且irc诞生的很早,在56Kbps的时代,传图太奢侈
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 是有人说要传图,我只是提出来解决方案
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: :P
<MeaCulpa> linsux: 语言可以自动识别，黄图还有难度
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 传黄图算什么 要是我 就传上图 十分长那种 哼哼
<palomino|working> 人脸识别+看肉色占图片比例? , MeaCulpa
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 疑似ATI不支援的黑屏，要如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330111&p=2316500#p2316500 你好，我的电脑是MSI X410 内建的显示晶片是：ATI RS690T 安装完了11.04以后，进入多系统开机选单，选ubuntu进入后就黑屏了，起初有背光，后来就没背光。可以按ctrl+alt+F1进入终端机模式。 尝试在grub画面按e进入了指令模式 ...
<linsux> 甚么是黄图呢
<jyf1987> 单色 宽1像素 长几十万像素 可以把pidgin给搞挂的
<linsux> MeaCulpa, 你解释下黄图的定义，我告诉你怎么识别
<ofan> palomino|working: 肉色不好判断吧,对黑人就不太有效了
<jyf1987> nnd talk老上不去 干脆不上了
<ofan> 有的还搞彩绘...
<palomino|working> 恩... , ofan
<MeaCulpa> :P
<jyf1987> 哪个用过nginx的 proxy cache
<linsux> 中国人的聊天室，OP不光看上传的图片，更看聊天者谈话内容，觉得不对会踢人的，但是irc的OP就会啥都不干占着个OP，像 freeflyi1g ,看来还是中国人勤快啊
<jyf1987> linsux 说明他是外国人
<XwinX> linsux: 看来你是想享受被踢的快感?
 * jyf1987 有一种情况叫悦虐
<OT_iux> TIPS:  《纽约客》杂志的报道中提到，2001年，主持香蕉育种研发基地工作的育种专家，菲尔.罗维，可能是受到失败的打击，在他工作了四十年的蕉田中自杀。
<linsux> IRC不怕的，OP都是啥都不做的
<hata> op是什么意思
<jyf1987> OT_iux: 有什么好自杀的 不也白吃了这么多年香蕉么
<linsux> QQ群就要注意了
<hata> 还有halfop
<linsux> operator
<palomino|working> 他可能某一天发现他吃的不是香蕉而是。。。 , jyf1987
<linsux> 管理员
<jyf1987> linsux 等这里有了图功能 你又要视频 因为qq就有 等视频有了 你又要群空间 因为qq就有 额
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 是你的？
<palomino|working> .... , jyf1987
<fzfh> 这么多人在啊，看看这个问题，能不能帮忙解决。ssh服务器默认使用密匙认证，有没有办法针对某个用户设置使用密码认证。
<zhangkaixuan> SteadyFlow下载管理器0.1.6发布，进行了细微改进 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/steadyflow-0-1-6-released/
<zhangkaixuan> SteadyFlow下载管理器0.1.6发布，进行了细微改进 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/steadyflow-0-1-6-released/
<linsux> jyf1987, 我要求低，没那么大的指望
<palomino|working> 没有key的时候不就会要密码么? , fzfh
<fzfh> palomino|working: 没有key直接拒绝连接
<ofan> fzfh: 开密钥认证
<ofan> fzfh: 开密码认证
<fzfh> 。。。
<fzfh> 密匙认证和密码认证能同时开启？
<linsux> 不能，SSHD来说，要么秘史，要么密码
<jyf1987> 这个应该能解决 首先默认看看key是不是能通过 不能则要求密码
<palomino|working> 默认就是没key要密码阿
<palomino|working> 我这儿的sshd都是阿
<fzfh> 是啊。我的意思就是默认使用密匙，然后针对特别的用户设置为密码认证，无需密匙
<^k^> # If you just want the PAM account and session checks to run without
<^k^> # PAM authentication, then enable this but set PasswordAuthentication
<^k^> # and ChallengeResponseAuthentication to 'no'.
<^k^> UsePAM yes
<linsux> 那你就针对他，不给他秘史
<jyf1987> 靠 又是人基合一
<linsux> 没秘史，就只能用密码了
<palomino|working>      PasswordAuthentication
<palomino|working>              Specifies whether to use password authentication.  The argument to this keyword must be “yes”
<palomino|working>              or “no”.  The default is “yes”.
<palomino|working> 是不是这个?
<lemonhall> edison0354: ?
<fzfh> ...
<palomino|working> fzfh,  /etc/ssh_config里
<fzfh> sshd如果设置为密匙认证，如果不给用户密匙，ssh连接直接就终止了，根本不给你输入密码的机会
<palomino|working> 我这儿绝对不是这样 , fzfh
<fzfh> palomino|working: sshd密码认证和密匙认证不能同时开启的
<linsux> 我的也不是这样的
<palomino|working> 那我怎么开启的? , fzfh
<fzfh> 确认？
<palomino|working> 当然确认拉
<fzfh> 那我开了试试看
<fzfh> 稍等
<palomino|working> 这么多年都这样用的
<^k^> fzfh, 你的sshd 版本旧了可能
<palomino|working> 而且这个默认就是yes阿 , fzfh
<linsux> 密码认证还是密匙认证，是取决于用户有没有秘史
<linsux> 而不是取决于服务器
<linsux> 最好更新下你的openssh
<liuerfire_> hello
<^k^> OpenSSH_5.8p1 Debian-1ubuntu3, OpenSSL 0.9.8o 01 Jun 2010
<^k^> liuerfire_, 好  ㍦ 
<XwinX> fzfh: 我的也不是
<hata> http://www.osmsg.com/ 很清爽的css
<fzfh> 我晕
<fzfh> sshd竟然真的可以把密匙和密码认证同时打开
<jyf1987> fzfh: 哪个选项？
<fzfh> 就是那个PasswordAuthentication
<FeiRuoWa> goodnight
<linsuxy> good afternoon
<fzfh> 开了密匙认证，然后把这个选项打开，然后用户.ssh目录有密匙就强制密匙认证，无私匙就断开连接。.ssh里面没有公匙的话，就密码认证
<^k^> good morning
<fzfh> 呀，不对
<fzfh> 如果打开了password的认证选项，强制密匙就无效了。就算有.ssh里面有公匙也可以用密码登录了
 * sheshark 有必要升级到11.04吗？
<XwinX> fzfh: 你把有公匙的用户的密码删了不就得了
<fzfh> XwinX: 。。。真直接
<palomino|working> 可以写在 ~/.ssh/config 里 , fzfh
<palomino|working> 按用户单独配置 , fzfh
<fzfh> 我试试看
<XwinX> palomino|working: 用户改了怎么办?
<fennng> lastlog fennng
<palomino|working> 本来用户也能改呀 , XwinX
<palomino|working> 能登录上来的不就是合法用户么。。 , XwinX
<XwinX> palomino|working: /etc/sshd 下的改不了嘛
<fennng> sheshark: 没必要
<palomino|working> /etc下的优先级比~/.ssh下的低.. , XwinX
<XwinX> palomino|working: 嗯,也是
<fzfh> palomino|working: 你说的意思是在用户的.ssh中建立新的config，然后写入password的认证项目？
<NoIE> 各位，有没有这种可能。
<NoIE> 一个Modem，在512k下正常，在4MADSL下经常出问题？
<palomino|working> 是阿 , fzfh
<fzfh> 正在测试，看看
<NoIE> 各位，有没有这种可能。
<NoIE> 一个Modem，在512k下正常，在4MADSL下经常出问题？
<fzfh> palomino|working: 貌似不太行
<MeaCulpa> roylez: bash明明有nt和ot
<fzfh> palomino|working: 我在用户的.ssh里面建立了一个ssh_config的文件，按/etc/ssh里面的说明，打开了password的认证项目，依然没用
<palomino|working> ......
<zhangkaixuan> 推荐Chrome OS的默认用户头像 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/chrome-os/
<palomino|working> 我说了是 ~/.ssh/config
<palomino|working> 不是 ~/.ssh/ssh_config
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 干啊，你诳人呢，man find 看TEST部分
<fzfh> palomino|working: 不行，依然提示无密匙，然后断开
<fzfh> palomino|working: openssh server version = 1.5.3
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 从哪儿看的version..
<fzfh> palomino|working: dpkg -l
<palomino|working> openssh-server                        1:5.5p1-4ubuntu5
<palomino|working> 5.5
<palomino|working> 刚才谁帖的是5.8
<palomino|working> <^k^> OpenSSH_5.8p1 Debian-1ubuntu3, OpenSSL 0.9.8o 01 Jun 2010
<fzfh> palomino|working: 哦，是1：5.3
<^k^> 新⇨ 3 D 桌面特效 • 推荐一些漂亮的 Chrome OS 默认用户头像 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330122&p=2316566#p2316566 今天在谷奥上面看到了一些 Chrome OS 的默认用户头像，使用统一的水彩画风格，虽然可能不适合每一个人，但的确非常的漂亮。 要设置你的登录头像，请点击系统—–首选项——关于我 点击下载 统计信息: 发表于  ...
<fzfh> palomino|working: 版本是ubuntu server 10.04lts
<^k^> kk@ub1:~$ lsb_release -d
<^k^> Description: Ubuntu 11.04
<palomino|working> 我10.10
<^k^> sshd -v
<fzfh> p
<fzfh> palomino|working: 烦躁啊，android的ssh client 竟然不支持key认证，奶奶的
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> android的vpn还记不住密码...
<fzfh> palomino|working: 所以才想办法弄个不需要key的账号
<freeflying_UDS> 大家早
<fzfh> palomino|working: 不行哦。你的服务器设置测试过没
<palomino|working> 我没有你这需求阿 , fzfh
<fzfh> 。。。
<fzfh> 不打开key认证，服务器每天都有几万次的密码测试，所以一怒之下就改成key了
<fzfh> 啊哦
<iGoogle> XwinX: http://imagebin.org/152457
<fzfh> palomino|working: 貌似android的connectbot这个ssh client支持密匙认证
<palomino|working> :o , fzfh
<palomino|working> 恭喜你 , fzfh
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:00?
<XwinX> iGoogle: 你这淫人
<XwinX> iGoogle: 我在办公室啊
<aaron> hi...
<Guest60327> sb  们好。。。。
<Guest60327> 。。。。。。
<iGoogle> XwinX: 边上有美女？这小图嘛
<Guest60327> 有人在。。。。。／
<microcai> Guest*  ....
<Guest60327> 晕了。。。都是SB。。。。
<microcai> fzfh: 对！
<microcai> fzfh: key 相当于  4096bit 长度的密码啊！！！！！
<zhangkaixuan> flsha单机塔防游戏：被诅咒的宝石 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/flash-game-baoshi/
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 大叔，俺给你发扣扣消息了
<XwinX> iGoogle: 我把gnome3删了
<XwinX> iGoogle: 现在用裸的compiz
<iGoogle> XwinX: 料到的
<luomingdong09> 都不敢折腾了
<Guest60327> .....
<Guest60327> sb 们。。。。
<Guest60327> 好久不见。。。。
<XwinX> iGoogle: 料到个啥
<Guest60327> 混的都还好吧。。。。有用11.04的SB吗？？？？
<caory> hello
<Guest60327> 。。。。。
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/152459
<^k^> caory, 好  ㍧ 
<iGoogle> 迟早删除
<caory> 第一次使用irc，不知大家都用它做什么啊
<luomingdong09> 为什么我路由器端口映射没用  DMZ主机却有用呢
<Guest60327> DMZ和端口映射有冲突，，SB。。。。
<luomingdong09> 我只开了一个啊
<^k^> 优先权 upnp > nat > DMZ
<Guest60327> DMZ 会优先把外网的所有端口给那个DMZ主机。。。。。
<Guest60327> SB 们。。。。BYE 。。。。
<Guest60327> 哥在拉萨呢。。。。
<Guest60327> 上班去了。。。。
<liuerfire> hello
<^k^> liuerfire, 好  ㍧ 
<^k^> 菊
<liuerfire> 第一次用irc，请多指教
<iGoogle> 难道是一个东突分子？ nnnd
<iGoogle> 又来一个日本人
<liuerfire> 日本人？
<iGoogle> liuerfire: 请多指教 是日本用语。 irc 不说这的。
<LIAREN> hello， 各位好
<liuerfire> iGoogle: 好吧，我不知道这个。。。
<LIAREN> 有没有人知道扩展桌面怎么配啊。。。
<LIAREN> 我在gentoo下。。。
<LIAREN> 用设置里的monitor检测不到第二个显示器。。。
<iGoogle> nv用nvidia-settings。其他的用xrandr。 LIAREN
<LIAREN> nvdia-settings, 好，谢谢，我先去看看这个东西。。。
<microcai> LIAREN: 内牛满面啊！
<microcai> LIAREN: 终于等来了一个 Gentoo 党
<iGoogle> microcai: 你错了吧。这里贱兔的多，只是都被打压了，不说话了。
<microcai> iGoogle:  ... ... 终于有人说了一句大实话
<LIAREN> microcai: 我一直都在这里，不过每次都用不同的名字而已。嘿嘿
<fzfh> 哈哈
<fzfh> andriod
<iGoogle> 贱兔不该说话的，wiki完善，问问题是找骂。答问题，是找打。
<iGoogle> :P
<microcai> ubuntu 好复杂啊
<fzfh> andriod可以使用key了，可以用irssilew
<LIAREN> ok, 好像设好了，要重启下X，一会儿见各位。。。
<microcai> 昨天某折腾个 cpu-freq 就够呛了
<iGoogle> 新人天性纯朴，喜欢折腾出问题嘛
<fzfh> 我靠，真夸张
<fzfh> 用andriod连接了一会ssh，用了下irssi，一会就3M的流量
<fzfh> 汗死
<jiero> 有人用windows么？
<MeaCulpa> 有
<microcai> jiero:  go #windows-cn
<jiero> 帮我下载zero-k lobby然后认证 zkr:latest
<jiero> 非要做的这么麻烦，rapid和zkr的认证不一样。。。
<jiero> *zkl
<fzfh> jiero: 你应该问谁不用windows。
<fzfh> 哈哈
<jiero> 有人在帮忙。
<jiero> 我不用。
<jiero> fzfh: ...
<yanqian> hi
<fzfh> jiero: 哈哈
<yanqian> 有用红旗的不？感觉同样开启AA的情况下ubuntu的字体似乎比红旗的好看些，为什么呢？
<fzfh> 不用
<yanqian> 是前两天安装了deepin linux 10.12发现它的字体蛮好，就猜测ubuntu也是一样。
<fzfh> 红旗、麒麟、还有那个什么鸟都是骗国家资金的把戏
<fzfh> 当然，还包括永中
<yanqian> e……，那么可以只说字体的问题不？
<dream1986> fzfh: 国内的linux发行版确实做的都不怎么好，试过后我都放弃了，现在用ubuntu,arch,fedora
<nigojuju> 我觉得红旗的KDE比UBUNTU的快，不知道为什么
<ooooOOOO> dream1986, 不能怪人，没人捐钱，是生存不下去的。
<ooooOOOO> dream1986, 开源行业是要吃饭的。
<nigojuju> 可能是我KDE没有配置好吧
<dream1986> 比较而言国内的qomo要好一些
<yanqian> 看来还是转移话题了，我只是想知道字体渲染只是更改fontconfig的配置文件，比如hinting之类的？还有别的地方需要注意不？
<jyf1987> dream1986: hoho
<yanqian> 其实我用的就是qomo，不过说实话各个发行版我看来都一样呢，曾经用过FC 2、3等和ubuntu 5.x ，然后就只用大家鄙视的这些国内版本了，比如magic linux、qomo linux
<microcai> yanqian: 我也用过红旗
<dream1986> 个人认为ubuntu是最方便的一个版本，arch定制度比较高，更新也快，我现在两台机子分别装这两个系统
<microcai> yanqian: 我是一次折腾摄像头，发现各个依赖库 .. 结果更新这些库等于更新整个系统，我就只好 Fedora 了。
<microcai> 囧
<microcai> 对牛弹琴
<dream1986> 红旗6sp1时还用过一段时间，后来的版本感觉越来越差了，
<microcai> dream1986: 是的
<jyf1987> 妈的 现在gtalk msn都上不去了 我pidgin里现在列表清爽了 就三个irc房间
<dream1986> gmail一段时间没用，上不去了，都不知道什么时候被墙了
<jyf1987> 我要整个转发 把这里的聊天转到sina weibo
<fzfh> dream1986: 你可以试试centos、suse
<dream1986> 都试过
<dream1986> 常见的发行版我都试过
<nigojuju> 是啊，gmail都上不去了
<jyf1987> 是可忍 孰不可忍
<dream1986> 一段时间想试试maya linux版本，特地装了个centos，结果装是装上了，还是没能运行起来
<dream1986> gmail又能上了？，刚刚试了，上了
<jyf1987> 间断性断开连接 nnd
<dream1986> 登陆不进去
<jyf1987> 我换用irssi 上来好了
<dream1986> ……
<flay> microcai: #windows-cn神马情况
<jyf1987> wtf
<microcai> flay: 就你一个人嘛，自然是你当老大咯
<dream1986> 有这个频道？
<microcai> dream1986:  有
<flay> 貌似不能发消息
<jyf1987> laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag
<jyf1987> XwinX: hehe
<dream1986> jyf1987: 终端下用起来感觉怎样？
<jyf1987> 感觉回到了家一样
<dream1986> 我觉得还是empathy ,xchat之类的方便
<metbsd> xchat蛮好
<dream1986> 同上
<jyf1987> weechat也不错麻
<dream1986> 我双系统，在windows下用的就是xchat
<metbsd> 我的win也是用xchat
<dream1986> xchat windows下有个再编译的免费版本，我用的就是
<metbsd> 是啥版本
<metbsd> 我的是2.8.7c
<dream1986> 就是2.8.6再编译的，不收费
<ofan> win上xchat不免费把
<metbsd> 我的也是免费的
<ofan> 我记得不免费
<metbsd> 是破解的
<metbsd> 应该
<jyf1987> 现在写博爽多了
<dream1986> 这个再编译的版本可以使用三种语言来实现，不收费，
<jyf1987> 终于可以在vim里随便写 再curl出去
<metbsd> 哪三种
<ofan> jyf1987: ....
<dream1986> perl python,还有个什么的不记得了
<jyf1987> 感觉写得不够优雅
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
 * jyf1987 打倒人基合一
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<roylez> palomino|working: .
<dream1986> http://www.silverex.org/news/  就是这个xchat
<palomino|working> ... , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 又是一个伤心的日子
<palomino|working> 怎么?
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.min.us/ileBja.JPG
<palomino|working> lol
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/691fa497tw1dg39aaq32jg.gif
<dream1986> roylez: 这个是ps的，还是照图做出来的啊？
<palomino|working> 这个在jandan上看过.. , roylez
<roylez> dream1986: 不知道
<roylez> palomino|working: 你也翻jandan阿
<dream1986> 我说的是第一张
<palomino|working> 是阿 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/ZrPXq.jpg   照片
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 强，人类这个岛国亚种有那么强的领地意识啊
<tenzu> yo
 * tenzu 请问centos能不能装在vbox里？
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/oxNvi.jpg  你可以不朽了
<roylez> tenzu: 装这坨干什么
<tenzu> roylez: 帮人问的。。。
<MeaCulpa> xchat 的免费binary很多，有一个叫ychat...
<MeaCulpa> 屁精够用了..
<roylez> tenzu: centos6似乎还没出吧。rhel应该没问题
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/152459 roylez
<tenzu> roylez: 多谢主席～～
<iGoogle> 疼猪来了啊
<roylez> iGoogle: 想死阿
<tenzu> iGoogle: 拜神啊，nnd
<iGoogle> 你又咋了
<roylez> iGoogle: 你坑我
<iGoogle> 上班发图，不是你的生活的一部分嘛
<happyaron> tmpfs 太适合跑pbuilder了。
<iGoogle> 哈皮，还没考试完
<LIAREN> 刚才问的扩展桌面搞定了。。。。
<LIAREN> iGoogle: thx
<happyaron> iGoogle: 早呢。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你连高考啥时候都不记得了？
<LIAREN> 还有个问题, vnc软件大家一般用什么？tightvnc or tigervnc?
<iGoogle> 提前的，艺术类，军事类嘛。 tenzu
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/1tyfj.jpg
<happyaron> iGoogle: 坑人呢还是害人呢。。。
<nick000> 终于要拿驾照 b
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你让茸茸跳芭蕾么？
<roylez> palomino|working: http://www.shitbegone.com/moneywallet/
<tenzu> roylez: PSN又被干了
<happyaron> http://society.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/05/09/0449203&amp;from=rss
<tenzu> happyaron: 有sid不会飘号么？
<jyf1987> 6月份吧
<jyf1987> 哈皮快了
<Kandu> gebjgd: 筆電省電有哪些工具？
<happyaron> tenzu: 我没有solidot帐号，随便飘
<happyaron> jyf1987: 嗯
<iGoogle> 支持irc出一个艺术天才。 happyaron
<tenzu> iGoogle: 神之子会跳街舞么？
<iGoogle> 我放过视频的啊
<iGoogle> 差不多是街舞
<tenzu> iGoogle: 不是youtube的不看
<iGoogle> @@ 你个洋鬼子
<jyf1987> tenzu: youtube上没有版权内容
<roylez> tenzu: 太嚣张了
<dream1986> 今天刚付了35元包了半年vpn来翻墙
<dream1986> 我也是看youtube才翻墙的
<tenzu> jyf1987: roylez 国内的连着速度太慢，一分钟的视频缓冲5分钟
<nick000> 怎么翻墙
<dream1986> vpn
<nick000> vpn好像速度不行
<dream1986> 我觉得还行，看youtube只有一点卡
<iGoogle>  跳舞小子 会员: eexpress 发布: 11月前
<nick000> 那怎么用
<iGoogle> tenzu:
<iGoogle> 我居然是会员。超
<pityonline> tenzu: 对了，知道新加坡那边网络宽带怎么收费吗？
<dream1986> nick000: ubuntu网络连接里就有vpn连接，设下帐号就能用了
<nick000> dream1986: 貌似没有账号
<dream1986> 买一个啊
<tenzu> pityonline: 15M，月租SGD44
<nick000> 米有钱
<dream1986> 我现在用的35包半年
<pityonline> tenzu: 合成人民币呢？
<tenzu> pityonline: 220-240的样子
<metbsd> youtube那个crazy racist挺搞笑的
<pityonline> tenzu: 为啥一下子就给 15M 带宽呢？
<dream1986> 在香港是不是不用翻墙就能看youtube啊？
<tenzu> pityonline: 我只用过这个。。。
<roylez> pityonline: 坡国铺网成本低
<tenzu> pityonline: 8M的也有，USD30+
<gebjgd> Kandu, linux下——
<dream1986> 现在电信的20M光纤299元每月
<gebjgd> Kandu, ?
<gebjgd> Kandu, cpufreq
<tenzu> roylez: 他们老房子里也有宽带口，跟电视口一样
<tenzu> roylez: 我搞不懂到底是啥
<dream1986> 广电的网络就是电视口的
<pityonline> roylez: tenzu 坡国没有像天朝这种 1M，2M 的吗？
<nigojuju1> 半年都要35元啊
<nigojuju1> 好贵
<Kandu> gebjgd: thx
<tenzu> pityonline: 似乎只有那种3G的才有。我室友弄了个4M的，USG18/m
<tenzu> pityonline: 要么是2M的，记不清了
<Kandu> gebjgd: 剛發現還有個叫 laptop-mode-tools 的
<dream1986> nigojuju1: 半年是打对折后的价格，要不要70，这个月搞活动
<oooo> 有用gnome3的没
<Kandu> oooo: 正用
<oooo> Kandu：你的可以保存屏幕亮度么
<oooo> 我的每次都是最亮的
<Kandu> oooo: 我這邊是独立的顯示器
<pityonline> tenzu: 看来坡国网络不是为穷淫设计的
<oooo> Kandu：这样啊
<oooo> tenzu：你在SG？
<Kandu> oooo: 我去試試我的筆電
<oooo> Kandu：今天我开机，结果只有背光，啥都没有，重启一下才进入系统
<alpha080> Kandu: you can read the docs of power setup on www.gentoo.org
<Kandu> alpha080: 嗯，好的
<tenzu> oooo: 是的
<oooo> tenzu： 好巧，我也在
<alpha080> Kandu: 什么机型？
<tenzu> pityonline: 坡国我这样的穷人用得起网络的，更何况学校还有免费网络
<oooo> Kandu： DELL INSPIRON 1440
<tenzu> oooo: 幸会幸会
<Kandu> alpha080: 烤爐 hp v3000
<Kandu> alpha080: 夏天上 120 攝氏度的
<oooo> tenzu： 那你住在哪里呢？
<leaveboy> cler
<leaveboy> clear
<tenzu> oooo: NTU附近
<alpha080> OMG，120+…
<oooo> tenzu：没去过NTU呢
<oooo> tenzu: 不过我在NUS
<jyf1987> mutt乱码了 靠
<tenzu> oooo: phd？
<oooo> tenzu：UG
<tenzu> oooo: 年轻小伙儿
<oooo> tenzu：是啊，还小
<oooo> tenzu：你是PHD吗？
<tenzu> oooo: 刚毕业
<tenzu> oooo: 我认识一个高中的，其余要么工作了，要么phd在读
<oooo> tenzu：PHD毕业？ 好厉害啊
<Kandu> oooo: 我這邊和你一樣不能記憶亮度的
<jyf1987> 又好了 wtf
<leaveboy> xxx
<oooo> Kandu：好巧，都一样的毛病
<jyf1987> oooo: 你有多小？ 16？
<jyf1987> oooo: 还是12?
<leaveboy> 13
<oooo> jfy1987：19了
<jyf1987> 12是平均的了
<jyf1987> oooo: 19还小阿？
<tenzu> jyf1987: 人家本科生，能有那么小么
<oooo> jfy1987：are you serious?
<jyf1987> tenzu: 我问的是 12cm?
<pityonline> tenzu: 坡国福利好呀
<oooo> jfy1987: 。。。。。。
<tenzu> jyf1987: 现在小盆友营养好，你懂的
<terrysco> 我来了，兄弟们
<oooo> 。。。。。
<tenzu> pityonline: 网费相对收入来说，不算太高
<oooo> 。。。。
<oooo> dots
<tenzu> oooo: 没必要害羞啊
<jyf1987> tenzu: 也是 下一代标准应该提高了
<oooo> tenzu：咱的不固定长度，能伸能缩哈
<pityonline> tenzu: 比北京强多了
<oooo> pityonline：北京多少？
<tenzu> pityonline: 那是，帝都没便宜东西
<iGirl> tenzu: 今天的话题这么感人呢...
<pityonline> oooo: 1M 138/mon 2M 158/mon 好像是这样的
<pityonline> oooo: 单位是元
<tenzu> iGirl: 你不蛋定了？
<oooo> pityonline：好贵啊
<jyf1987> 帝都人便宜
<nigojuju> 。
<oooo> 果断表示用不起
<pityonline> oooo: 网速还不咋样
<iGirl> tenzu: 我有啥不淡定的...
<tenzu> iGirl: 我只是猜测
<iGirl> tenzu: 哦,我只是irc竟然聊到这个了,说以好奇一下而已
<oooo> 对了，你们的ibus图标在G3里面正常么？
<jyf1987> 没蛋怎么定？
<oooo> jyf1987：女的？
<pityonline> jyf1987: 俺们这种劳动力便宜
<dream1986> 我用的fcitx，在gnome3里根本不显示
 * jyf1987 在考虑改写blog的存储后端，改到nosql, 到底是用mongodb呢还是用redis呢？
<alpha080> igirl is a girl？
<jyf1987> pityonline: 你们那多少钱一个劳动力?
<iGirl> alpha080: 你的理解力有问题
<pityonline> jyf1987: 我这种的只有 2k+
<jyf1987> pityonline: 一周？
<pityonline> jyf1987: 一月呀
<ofan> jyf1987: 直接用静态的多好,blog用啥数据库
<alpha080> 蠻猜下，MM太少鳥
<pityonline> jyf1987: 周付，你当是真外企呢
<tenzu> iGirl: 这个房间里聊啥都不奇怪吧。。。
<oooo> jyf1987 在考虑改写blog的存储后端，改到nosql, 到底是用mongodb呢还是用redis呢？
<oooo> 这是什么？
<iGirl> tenzu: 嗯~~~最近没什么来,脱离群众了,哈哈
<tenzu> iGirl: 为啥没来？失恋了？
<iGirl> tenzu: 晕倒....还有这个事?
<tenzu> iGirl: 我随便猜的
<iGirl> tenzu: 你很八卦,哈哈
<iGirl> 即使是,那也不是什么打击了已经
<iGirl> 不过不是,现在是热恋,没空,哈哈
<zhangkaixuan> 兄弟们 谁来给解释下 firmware-linux-free
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你一定要今天搬运？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一定，到后面去打车的地方
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 怎么了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我明天就开车来了
<MeaCulpa> 中午可以帮你送回家
<dreamysirc> 除了mplayer和mplayer2与vlc 还有啥好的视频播放器？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还是今天吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 你要什么时候，17:30?
<MeaCulpa> 省打的费你都不要啊...那么急
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 17:30挺好
<jyf1987> pityonline: 那你做啥的
<jyf1987> ofan: 也是 在本地静态生成 同步过去
 * jyf1987 http://geek42.info/
<ofan> jyf1987: 你的?
<jyf1987> ofan: 当然
<ofan> jyf1987: 这么霸气的域名...
<roylez> jyf1987: geek死儿？...
<alpha080> dreamysirc: smplyer...
<ofan> roylez: ....
<zhangkaixuan> 哪个兄弟来给解释下 firmware-linux-free 这个东西。。。 这个算是什么 固件驱动层？
<jyf1987> ofan: 42你不懂的
<alpha080> 42 lol
<jyf1987> 懂42的人自然懂
<ofan> jyf1987: 我懂的
<jyf1987> ofan: 这么霸气的域名才几块钱一年 哈哈
<jyf1987> 碰到info降价
<jyf1987> 顺便还注册了 lerosua.info
<pityonline> jyf1987: 拧螺丝的
<ofan> jyf1987: 帮我也买一个
<jyf1987> pityonline: 额 那你进来做啥
<jyf1987> ofan: 找 xiamx 抽你1美元抽筋
<ofan> jyf1987: 不是你买的..?
<nigojuju> 怎么这么便宜啊？
<jyf1987> ofan: 我买的 xiamx给我美金的 额
<jyf1987> 10美元一年 386m内存
<pityonline> jyf1987: 来学习嗒
<jyf1987> 哈哈
<ofan> 奥 关系好复杂
<jyf1987> pityonline: 骗人的吧
<jyf1987> xiamx: 出来说话阿
<pityonline> jyf1987: 你问疼疼
<jyf1987> tenzu靠不住
<pityonline> jyf1987: 额……
<tenzu> 啥？
<oooo> http://vimeo.com/5355916 ，大家看看这个效果怎么样
<oooo> 我觉得差距还是很多啊
<tenzu> pityonline: 咋了？
<jyf1987> ofan: 你的呢
<pityonline> tenzu: jyf1987 不相信我是拧螺丝的
<ofan> jyf1987: 我的什么?
<tenzu> pityonline: 我信
<jiero> 那是KDE么？
<tenzu> pityonline: 他用胸毛思考的
<my4899> 打不开
<jyf1987> ofan: blog
<oooo> 写着gnome3的
<ofan> jyf1987: 木有
<jyf1987> tenzu: 你用腋毛 大家半斤八两
<pityonline> tenzu: wow
<oooo> 难道是被墙的？
<marvin-42> 沒錯
<tenzu> jyf1987: 神用刚毛？
<jyf1987> tenzu: 用鼻毛？
 * jyf1987 还是用nginx+lua爽点
<zhangkaixuan> Unity Opera：在 Unity Launcher 上显示 Opera 标签数以及 Quicklist http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/unity-opera/
<zhangkaixuan> 塔防游戏：被诅咒的宝石 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/flash-game-baoshi/
<zhangkaixuan> 漂亮的 Chrome OS 默认用户头像 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/chrome-os/
<eagleqing> ofan: 求教一个问题   我用QT 一个音乐歌词文件 然后按时间轨道抓出该时间的歌词  看了一些参考  但是需要一个类来装这个歌词文件 而且可以设置setVisable 来让这个空间不显示  有没有现成的啊？
<ofan> eagleqing: 没有现成的 自己写
<eagleqing> ofan:  哦  谢谢
<jyf1987> The Lua state (aka the Lua vm instance) is shared across all the requests handled by a single nginx worker process to miminize memory use.
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<jyf1987> On a ThinkPad T400 2.80 GHz laptop, it's easy to achieve 25k req/sec using ab w/o keepalive and 37k+ req/sec with keepalive.
 * jyf1987 nginx with libredis
<happyaron> Linux aron-desktop 2.6.39-1-generic-pae #6~lucid2-Ubuntu SMP Sat May 7 16:31:40 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<edison0354> happyaron: http://www.guao.hk/posts/23-amazing-things-you-dont-know-about-google-2.html
<edison0354> happyaron: 能打开不？我404了
<pityonline> edison0354: 谷奥现在是 404
<happyaron> edison0354: 404
<edison0354> pityonline: 额，问题是Google reader里正常啊
<jyf1987> 好 了 最好的时代到了
<pityonline> edison0354: 已经抓取了唄
<edison0354> happyaron: 本来我是想点进去评论的……结果……
<happyaron> :)
 * oooo asd
<porcelet> what？
<^k^> 新⇨ 软件/网站开发 • ubuntu10.10上装软件出现以下问题，求高手解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330149&p=2316912#p2316912 小弟新手，在ubuntu10.10上装软件出现以下问题，求高手解答，非常感谢！ make[3]: 没有什么可以做的为 `stdhep'。 make[3]: 没有什么可以做的为 `mcfio'。 make[4]: 没有什么可以做的为 `all'。 checking for a BSD-compatible  ...
<oooo> ^k^: ur very fist topic
<^k^> oooo, 谢谢你告诉我，我的拳头话题。  ㍩ 
<lolicon> 西西里娘 ><
<jiero> 靠，国内就没个人来玩Zero-K，全去打垃圾的星际2了么？
<lolicon> ...........
<lolicon> 怎么没人
<edison0354> lolicon: 这里只有御姐控
<ofan> edison0354: ...
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<edison0354> freeflying_UDS: 额，你又去UDS了啊……
<freeflying_UDS> edison0354, 是啊
<happyaron> edison0354: 他一年两次
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
 * edison0354 我去飞行器环境控制去了……
<oned> ubuntu论坛里面的blog是谁的？
<happyaron> oned: 哪个？
<ghosTM55> 大家好~~~
<^k^> ghosTM55, 好  ㍪ 
<ysjpl1989_0723> where is bot?
<cfy> edison0354: 好复杂。。。。
<oned> happyaron: 页面顶端不是有ubuntu,wiki,linux ,blog,forum,chat这样的链接
<ysjpl1989_0723> 额。。。
<ofan> ghosTM55: 好
<ysjpl1989_0723> 与bot聊天的任务是不是在这里呀？
<ghosTM55> ofan: hi
<ysjpl1989_0723> HI
<^k^> ysjpl1989_0723, 好  ㍪ 
<gebjgd> openfetion今天有点奇怪
<ghosTM55> 联通要是也有飞信这样的业务就好了
<ghosTM55> 我已经好多年没用移动了
<ysjpl1989_0723> 能用啊，有什么怪的？
<gebjgd> ysjpl1989_0723, 无法登录
<oned> pdg文件用什么软件打开，在linux下？
<ysjpl1989_0723> 现在不能登录么？我就正在用啊。。。
<gebjgd> ysjpl1989_0723, 不能
<gebjgd> ysjpl1989_0723, 2.2版本
<mikeandmore> 哈哈，Tube今天在1G的网络上比nginx快了3%...
<zhangkaixuan> ^k^ 刚看到一个新闻 郁闷死了
<ysjpl1989_0723> 啥？
<^k^> zhangkaixuan, 你什么样子？  ㍪ 
<zhangkaixuan> ysjpl1989_0723 看这个新闻 看完后注意新闻里面有一个短网址链接。。打开
<zhangkaixuan> 是这个 http://is.gd/Z2p59z  一个是现在的 一个是09年的
<zhangkaixuan> md
<zhangkaixuan> ^k^ 机器人能够联系上阿拉法组织吗
<^k^> zhangkaixuan, 什么是你的星座？  ㍪ 
<zhangkaixuan> ^k^ 我想是处女座 你对处女有什么看法
<ysjpl1989_0723> 我也处女座
<ysjpl1989_0723> 不过却是个男的，哎，不太信这个东西
<ysjpl1989_0723> 新闻倒是看完了，这个。。。 有些叫人不敢相信呐
 * lemonhall 我来啦！！！！！！！！！！！！1
<lemonhall> ofan: 人？
<ofan> lemonhall: ??
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<chgtg> Linux UbuntuX201 2.6.38-9-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 28 15:23:06 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<happyaron> Linux aron-desktop 2.6.39-1-generic-pae #6~lucid2-Ubuntu SMP Sat May 7 16:31:40 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<ysjpl1989_0723> ？
<lemonhall> ofan: 找到什么游戏了么？
<lemonhall> happyaron: lucid!!! 2.6.39!!!!
<ysjpl1989_0723> 有没人知道ubuntu11.04上 banshee怎么显示歌词
<ofan> lemonhall: unknown horizons
<ofan> lemonhall: cube 2
<ofan> lemonhall: 最近又想回归openttd
<happyaron> lemonhall: 咋了
<happyaron> lemonhall: https://launchpad.net/~happyaron/+archive/kernel/+packages 用这个ppa，n卡i卡没问题，A卡悲剧。
<lemonhall> ofan: openttd?
<ofan> lemonhall: 交通大亨 模拟经营类的
<lemonhall> ofan: ..........
<lemonhall> ofan: 聪明人啊，我有一段时间很喜欢玩模拟经营的
<ofan> lemonhall: 开作弊..
<lemonhall> ofan: openciv?
<ofan> lemonhall: freeciv还没玩
<zhangkaixuan> 中科大Linux镜像源正式面向全国用户开张 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/linux-mirror-source/
<zhangkaixuan> 中科大Linux镜像源正式面向全国用户开张 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/linux-mirror-source/
<zhangkaixuan> 中科大Linux镜像源正式面向全国用户开张 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/linux-mirror-source/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 中科大 Linux 镜像源正式面向全国用户开张 : OSMSG
<ofan> lemonhall: openttd的火车模拟不错,可以做一些很复杂的路线
<lemonhall> ofan: 我一度相当沉迷于CIV类。。但是发觉玩一局太耗费时间了。。。。。
<happyaron> zhangkaixuan: 少发两遍。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 额
<lemonhall> ofan: openttd看上去也很耗时间啊
<zhangkaixuan> happyaron 其实 我就发了一变。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 是的 地图很大
<happyaron> zhangkaixuan: 出了三遍。
<lemonhall> happyaron: .........
<zhangkaixuan> happyaron 我看到了。。。所以我才说我只发了一变。。。
<linsux> ms office怎么设置密码打开
<lemonhall> happyaron: 这不是你自己的PPA么
<happyaron> lemonhall: 对啊
<lemonhall> happyaron: 那就是你自己编译打包的问题了。。。我手头的计算机还真是三张卡都有
<zhangkaixuan> happyaron 兄台 作为编辑 你一篇文章都没有发过 而且 你都没有登陆过。。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 同志
<lemonhall> ofan: 我想问你啥来着。。。 = =
<lemonhall> ofan: 话到嘴边竟然忘了。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: ...别这么叫
<ofan> lemonhall: 慢慢想
<happyaron> lemonhall: 我手头有N卡和I卡的，A卡我没有所以不知道怎么debug。有人尝试过，说A卡能用但是得不到性能提升，因为显卡驱动更新不了。
<happyaron> zhangkaixuan: 我快考试了，等我靠完了行不行。。。
<tenzu> 刚吃完又饿了
<happyaron> zhangkaixuan: 还有，你说的是哪个站呢？？？我有好几个站的帐号。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 然后我就把更新的A卡驱动删了。
<tenzu> happyaron: 你是啥编辑？
<happyaron> zhangkaixuan: 对了，现在ftp.cn.debian.org指向了ustc源，中国区的主服务器
<happyaron> tenzu: 有几个新闻站我有帐号。。。但是都没发过文章。
<happyaron> zhangkaixuan: debian镜像里中国的服务器ustc更新最快。
<ysjpl1989_0723> 谁能告诉我怎么在消息前加上某人的名字呢。。。？
<ysjpl1989_0723> 你们都 是怎么弄的。。
<ofan> ustc速度快么?
<linsux> 我只玩星际争霸
<happyaron> ofan: 电信和教育网没问题，网通有的快有的慢。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我也不懂DEBUG，而且讨厌的地方是，我发觉我装了N卡的驱动后。。。。如果换成A卡。。将无法进入GNOME
<ofan> happyaron: 有没有限速?
<ofan> ysjpl1989_0723: 打名字前几个字母 按Tab补全
<happyaron> ofan: 有全局总带宽限制和单个ip连接数限制，别的限制没有
<ofan> happyaron: oh
<ysjpl1989_0723> ofan:  哦，非常感谢，还以为要什么指令呢，找 半天都没找到，呵呵
<happyaron> lemonhall: 没遇到过。。。
<zhangkaixuan> happyaron 好吧 这个网站 osmsg.com
<happyaron> 嗯。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 我今天看了看ANDROID2.2的三星银河。。。7寸。。十分给力
<ofan> lemonhall: 穷人买不起
<lemonhall> ofan: 2900
<ofan> lemonhall: 现在是穷人
<lemonhall> ofan: 恩，去了米国然后回来就不穷了
<lemonhall> ofan: 以后回来创业，我跟你混。。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 我要求当首席清洁工。。。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: ...做梦也许行
<ofan> cfy: 你现在学scheme么?
<caleb-> 三星--
<cfy> ofan: 没有。cl
<ofan> cfy: elisp跟scheme差多少
<cfy> ofan: 感觉差很多。感觉elisp很多是关于emacs的。比如king-ring yank啥的。
<ofan> cfy: 哦..
<cfy> ofan: emacs有个cl.el,模拟cl的。
<ofan> cfy: 貌似emacs可以用sbcl?
<cfy> ofan: 什么意思？
<ofan> cfy: the Superior Lisp Interaction Mode for Emacs
<ofan> cfy: 奥 是个mode
<cfy> ofan: 相当于把emacs当作一个显示后台了。
<cfy> ofan: 我就在用。貌似算是好的了
<ofan> cfy: 不错 我看看去
<cfy> ofan: 用起来也挺爽的。什么补全之类的。而且是支持cl的实现的。scheme的实现不支持。至少我这里sbcl和clisp都能用
<happyaron> cfy: common lisp为啥这么多实现。。。
<lolicon>  emacs 的快捷键好长。。
<cfy> happyaron: http://www.cliki.net/Common%20Lisp%20implementation
<^k^> ⇪ title: CLiki : Common Lisp implementation
<cfy> happyaron: 因为标准定的好吧。像perl...你要搞个别的实现真难。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 当然。据我所知，最贵的实现是lispworks....
<happyaron> cfy: 开源的最好的实现是啥呢
<cfy> happyaron: sbcl启动内存60MB,clisp大约10MB....不过我刚才发现我用了一个只支持sbcl的模块。。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: sbcl算是好的。
<cfy> happyaron: linux下面
<caleb-> perl 超复杂
<ofan> scheme的实现才叫多
<ofan> 我搜scheme 出来一堆
<happyaron> cfy: sbcl就是内存不友好呗？
<ofan> cfy: http://www.sbcl.org/platform-table.html  竟然还没支持win
<^k^> ⇪ title: Download - Steel Bank Common Lisp
<cfy> happyaron: 估计是不屑内存。因为只是启动内存。以后的増长是正常的
<cfy> ofan: win用lispworks个人版就好了
<happyaron> cfy: 同样的代码在各种解释器里都能运行吗
<ofan> cfy: 额..
<ofan> 先装scheme
<cfy> happyaron: 没错。而且有类似编译开关的东西。只要有心，同样的代码可以被所有实现运行
<cfy> happyaron: lisp不只有解释器。而且，为了加快加载速度。估计只能编译了。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: sbcl比clisp好在哪呢
<happyaron> 嗯。
<fvw> cfy: 有改emacs的键盘映射不
<cfy> happyaron: 速度。还有多线程吧。我也不太清楚。
<cfy> fvw: 没怎么改
<fvw> cfy: 推荐下
<happyaron> o
<cfy> fvw: 哦。默认的好像没改过
<fvw> cfy: 你用了多久了
<cfy> fvw: 2年了吧。我想。都是一般用用，还没开始深入了解
<fvw> cfy: en
<fvw> cfy: 怎么受的了 那 默认的快捷键
<cfy> fvw: 你觉得那个不爽？
<ofan> fvw: 我也很受不了默认的
<cfy> happyaron: dash够一般不。dash能跑，别的shell也能跑吧
<fvw> cfy: alt的
<fvw> cfy: 对emacs还不熟 没搞清楚 mode间快捷键是怎么影响的
<cfy> fvw: 哦。。。。
<cfy> fvw: 这个我也不清楚
<happyaron> cfy: 基本上是最一般的了，如果不能跑你就可以说那个shell的POSIX支持太垃圾
<cfy> happyaron: 那好。我就照dash写
<fvw> ofan: 有什么好办法
<MaskRay> freebsd 用的是 Almquist Shell 吧
<ofan> fvw: 额 现在我用vim
<fvw> ofan: 不错
<fvw> ofan: 怎么样
<ofan> fvw: 什么怎么样
<fvw> ofan: 好用不
<ofan> fvw: 天天用 听好用
<fvw> ofan: 用了多久了呢
<ofan> fvw: 一年? 貌似不到
<fvw> ofan: 哦 没我久
<fvw> ofan: 建议用emacs 呵呵。。
<atcho> ubuntu 用alt+tab切换窗口怎么这么慢啊？
<ofan> fvw: 都用..
<fvw> cfy: lispworks有免费的吗？
<cfy> fvw: 个人版免费。只有功能限制
<szsloss> atcho: 用 windwos+tab
<atcho> 给禁用了啊 szsloss 特效是吗？
<dream1986> atcho: 挺快的啊
<szsloss> en
<atcho> 慢啊， dream1986
<fvw> cfy: 不错 有空看看
<fvw> slime怎么用？
<lemonhall> cfy: 如果用默认。。。会不会GEDIT更好用一些？
<atcho> 不快 dream1986
<xiamx> 有没有人用过sparkleshare?
<cfy> lemonhall: 没有装gedit.只有默认我就vim
<atcho> 怎么禁用掉pidgin的提示？
<atcho> pidgin提示 XXX上线了；qq
<MRcon> 好像今天很安静
<xiamx> MRcon, 等到1点就有人了
<imadper> 同志们，救命呀，我的smplayer很久没用，今天没声音了...不知道我搞什么了~
<imadper> smplayer声音除了上面菜单栏之外还有别的地方可以设置吗？其他软件都有声音的
 * star0119 大家好
<nalanfeng> star0119: 好！
<star0119> 哈哈
<fvw> star0119: 好
<ysjpl1989_0723> 好
<if_else> 各位兄台，mutt 删除邮件时，会级联的删除回复的邮件，怎么才能不这样？谢谢
<if_else> 是 gmail 的原因吗？
<star0119> mutt是什么
<lolicon> star0119: 邮件代理
<fvw> star0119: mail
<lolicon> star0119: 可以理解成 outlook 。。
<ysjpl1989_0723> 没用过
<star0119> o
<star0119> 我也没用过
<if_else> 在 web 版的 gmail 也是这个问题
<if_else> 邮件列表，有时一个主题有好多不是很重要的回复像删除
<if_else> 但是删除时，会级联所有回复和这个主题的
<imadper> smplayer会在一些avi里面无声音输出吗？？
<Robots> Hi
<Robots> Hi
<lolicon> 西西里酱。。
<Robots> 我的
<Robots> Linnya 突然今日打不开了
<Robots> ubuntu用在笔记本上实在是太热了
<Robots> 皮u
<happyaron> Robots: 别用1104
<happyaron> Robots: 1104的内核有bug
<Guest2398> 求救  怎么在 console下面调声音阿
<Robots> 的确，但Gnome3我感觉顺手哦
<Guest2398> 我是用moc 播放声音的，
<chgtg> Guest2398: maybe alsamixer
<Guest2398>  chgtg 没有安装alsa
<Guest2398> 我好像没有安装 alsa 不过也有声音，
<Guest2398> moc 的 <> 也不呢功能调
<Robots> Happyaron,哪个内核好点儿
<caleb-> Robots: 2.6.37
 * caleb- 使用 2.6.38.5 ing
<happyaron> caleb-: 我在2.6.39-rc6了
<happyaron> Robots: 2.6.37
<yunfan> moc有什么好玩的？
<Robots> 10.10
<Robots> ？
<Guest2398> yunfan, 没有安装别 播放器 听歌 这个很简单的 很容易上手 呵呵
<happyaron> Robots: 1010可以
<yunfan> moc支持哪些格式？
<Robots> Happyaron,10.10的gnome3......可行么？
<Guest2398> yunfan, 不知道 就 听 mp3格式的 别的没有试过
<yunfan> 那何必用moc 呢 直接用mpg321
<zhangkaixuan> 非常好用的硬件压力测试系统 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/stresslinux/
<^k^> ⇪ title: StressLinux：硬件压力测试 : OSMSG
<happyaron> Robots: 没试过，一直gnome2
<Robots> Happyaron,那2.6.39的内核修复bug没
<Robots> 温度高的时候到90℃，'自动关机了
<happyaron> Robots: 还没
<lemonhall> happyaron: 好多东西都是基于BUSYBOX的了
<lemonhall> happyaron: 这东西是沙弥？
<happyaron> lemonhall: 一个体积很小功能很全的环境
<lemonhall> happyaron: 懂了，不错的项目，把一对零散的东西打包了。。。有趣的想法
<happyaron> lemonhall: 不是
<yunfan> lemonhall: 跟 kernel相对于 micro kernel差不多的思想
<happyaron> lemonhall: 自己重写的，否则体积不可能那么小
<yunfan> happyaron: 他那么小主要是合并到一起减少了重复代码
<happyaron> 嗯
<yunfan> 你不是要高考了么 怎么还有空上来玩
<happyaron> 上来解闷
<happyaron> 随时消失，哈哈
<Robots> 哈哈，
<yunfan> 你有什么好郁闷的 mm和好了么
<happyaron> 嗯
<yunfan> 那还郁闷个p 真是
<happyaron> yunfan: 天天对着那点东西翻来覆去地整，也会觉得难受。
<yunfan> happyaron: 那这个我没体会 我高三看完了附近书店的小说 饿
<lemonhall> happyaron: 啊，不是吧。。重写了？
<lemonhall> 没有直观的体验，多大？
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, 那题是不是对每个现在存在的排列的状态(a[1], a[2], ..., a[n]), 都能定义决策?
<lemonhall> busybox弄下来多大？
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是选择的集合
<fillayu> 你们对 云计算有研究吗
<yunfan> lemonhall: 非常小 小发行版都用这个
<yunfan> lemonhall: initramfs里也有许多用这个
<myke2> yunfan: debian也是busybox吧?
<happyaron> yunfan: initramfs busybox对系统救援和debug故障很有用
<yunfan> load部分是吧
<lemonhall> yunfan: 源代码竟然才2.0MB。。。。厉害
<happyaron> lemonhall: 你再看看它都有啥功能
<lolicon> yunfan: ...
<yunfan> lolicon: 搞毛？
<lolicon> yunfan: 好久没看见 yunfan 。。
<myke2> lolicon: 原来的问题稍微复杂点, 几乎线性求双倍回文
<lolicon> myke2: 什么问题？
<yunfan> lolicon: 我又不是那个
<lolicon> yunfan:  =.=
<happyaron> lolicon: 这个是胸毛男，不是kde的yunfan
<myke2> lolicon: 考题
<lolicon> myke2: 啥题
<yunfan> happyaron: 你知道 我真名也叫这个嘛 干嘛只能他用 我不能用
<myke2> lolicon: 就是要求最长的X X' X X'的子串
<lemonhall> happyaron: 厉害厉害。。。
<lolicon> myke2: 什么意思
<lemonhall> happyaron: 这东西如果一次性加载到内存里，怕是会让很多脚本的执行速度加倍。。。。
<myke2> lolicon: X'表示X倒置的串
<lolicon> myke2: abccbaabccba ?
<yunfan> lemonhall: 把脚本都编译了不是更快么
<myke2> lolicon: y
<cfy> 我终于把down_flash从perl还成了nginx+sbcl+dash.....
<lemonhall> yunfan: 额。。。。。。BASH的脚本。。怎么编译？
<happyaron> cfy: 折腾鬼
<yunfan> lemonhall: 换别的就是了 netbsd就用lua
<lemonhall> cfy: nginx.....
<cfy> happyaron: 我练习下语言被说成折腾了。。。。。。。
<cfy> lemonhall: 怎么了？
<lemonhall> yunfan: 那如果脚本里大量调用awk..等CLI外部工具呢？
<myke2> cf
<myke2> cfy: 折腾下csh
<yunfan> lemonhall: awk里也可以编译吧
<cfy> myke2: 不折腾的我。。。。。
<myke2> cfy: freebsd你还保留吗
<lolicon> myke2: ..
<myke2> lolicon: 极限数据n = 5 * 10^5, 时限1s, 不过O(n^2)的确有ac的, 标准算法差不多O(n)
<cfy> myke2: 没有？当时没装好。就删除了。
<lemonhall> .....................
<yuishy> 请问，怎么制作别的系统的启动盘。
<lemonhall> cfy: 没什么，发觉busybox是个好东西
<lolicon> myke2: nb ...
<myke2> lolicon: 要设计O(n)
<yuishy> USB Startup Disk Creator 只能制作Ubuntu的启动盘么？这么专断？
<myke2> MaskRay: 对固定的排列, 决策也是固定的
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<cfy> happyaron: 一个字符串"a b c"如何获得c?不定长
<myke2> cfy: "%*[^c]"
<Just_forget_it> gmail 无法注册，谁知道怎么搞
<myke2> cfy: scanf("%*s%*s%s", str);
<happyaron> cfy: 编程不要问俺了，高考前大脑里没有这些东西。
<yunfan> happyaron: 额 难道你会？
<MaskRay> myke2: 没听懂
<happyaron> yunfan: 呵呵，曾经会的，现在具体实现上都忘了。
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是说可以根据当前"局面"决定下次选的集合?
<MaskRay> myke2: 没听懂
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如1 2 3 4 5
<myke2> MaskRay: 部队
<myke2> MaskRay: 不对
<myke2> MaskRay: 5 4 3 2 1
<myke2> MaskRay: 选1 3
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后随机出现3 4 5 2 1
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后下次选集合选4 5
<myke2> MaskRay: 根据当前出现的排列状况定选择的集合
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<lemonhall> cfy: 用空格分割。。。然后取LAST ONE
<MaskRay> myke2: 原来是昨天的题啊，对的
<happyaron> yunfan: 曾经俺也是OIer，虽然比maskray和myke2差远了。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 策略是否是这样的:
<myke2> MaskRay: 选择{i : a[i] <> i}
<yunfan> happyaron: 什么叫 oier?
<cfy> lemonhall: 具体代码
<houge_langley> 今天有朋友在线看Google I/O吗？
<myke2> cfy: scanf("%*s%*s%s", str); 难道有问题?
<myke2> MaskRay: 每次都选这个集合
<houge_langley> 严格的说是明天？
<lemonhall> cfy: 不懂。。。a b c 是啥，比如 lemonhall cfy happyaron 这个符合么？
<myke2> lemonhall: 不要搞irc里面的人的昵称好吧
<houge_langley> 听说是明天凌晨1点左右
<happyaron> yunfan: olympiad in informatics
<MaskRay> myke2: 对的
<yunfan> happyaron: 老黄历了 以前我还全县第一过呢
<myke2> MaskRay: 同学证出了一个性质
<happyaron> 呵呵
<lemonhall> ofan: 我刚看了 portal2的演示。。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 对P, 定义g(P)表示P中{i : a[i] <> i}的元素个数
<ofan> lemonhall: 怎样
<houge_langley> 看来大家对Google I/O不是很感兴趣……
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果随机选到了1, 2, ..., n这种排列, 让他下一次继续选, 100%的概率选择1, 2, ..., n
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后设第i次的排列为P[i], E(x)表示x期望, 有E(g(P[i + 1])) - E(g(P[i])) <= 1
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后他说显然.
<lemonhall> ofan: 完全颠覆。。。。想起来貌似有个portal 1咯？
<ofan> lemonhall: 有 貌似不怎么出名
<lemonhall> ofan: 想起来了，以前有一个类似的FLASH游戏。。。这个3D版本真是很颠覆。。。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 不懂
<lemonhall> ofan: 给我的震撼不亚于那个FPS版本的玛丽奥
<myke2> MaskRay: 这里随机变量P[i] (这个变量比较特殊, 他的"类型"是排列), g(P[i])都是在概率空间定义完备的
<myke2> MaskRay: 我也不明白其正确性
<cfy> myke2: 哪个包的？scanf
<cfy> myke2: 我说shell
<ofan> lemonhall: 相当的,有点mindstorm的感觉,解谜型但又有动作类的刺激
<myke2> cfy: 哦, 这样
<MaskRay> cfy: scanf
<myke2> cfy: 这就不懂了
<MaskRay> cfy: stdio.h
<cfy> MaskRay: 我说shell
<myke2> MaskRay: 那个我知道
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是g(P[i])的那个E的性质
<myke2> MaskRay: 但后面就不显然似乎
<MaskRay> cfy: cut 吧……
<cfy> myke2: MaskRay: echo 'a b c'|grep -o '\S\+$'
<cfy> MaskRay: cut如何获取最后一个的？
<MaskRay> cfy: cut -d' ' -f3
<cfy> MaskRay:不定长
<myke2> cfy: perl -lne
<cfy> myke2: no perl
<MaskRay> cfy: awk '{print $NF}'
<myke2> cfy: 表示 happyaron 说的完全正确, 你折腾.
<blueghost> “那些古旧、愚蠢的甲骨文，我们早就不用了。”一位中国朋友告诉他，“这个网站根本挣不来钱的。”这让希尔斯在十几年后还连连叹气：“中国人总是忙着挣钱，可总有些东西比金钱更加重要。”
<cfy> MaskRay: wc好了
<cfy> myke2: - -!
<cfy> MaskRay: 我发现wc挺好。其实我只要知道个数就好
<cfy> myke2: awk也行，perl太大。
<myke2> MaskRay: 还有robot2011你想清楚了?
<linsux> awk sed grep, 很常用的
<myke2> cfy: 觉得awk不是个好东西
<happyaron> http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/05/09/thoughts-about-qt-5/
<cfy> myke2: why?
<myke2> cfy: 半语言特性
<caleb-> awk++
<caleb-> sed++
<linsux> 觉得 myke2 不是个好东西
<myke2> linsux: 好吧
<linsux> 开玩笑
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是那个 Pr{v被选到的概率} = 1 / v祖先路径上结点个数
<MaskRay> myke2: "半语言特性"?
<myke2> MaskRay: 说语言不是, 说不是又是......
<myke2> MaskRay: 还是说下那个robot2011
<MaskRay> myke2: 这是哪里的术语？
<myke2> ma
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是术语
<linsux> 那你对grep和sed怎么看
<linsux> myke2
<myke2> linsux: 我其实不应该评价任何东西
<MaskRay> myke2: 不会
<linsux> myke2, 为什么啊
<myke2> linsux: 我linux菜鸟
<myke2> linsux: 刚起步
<linsux> 咋那么谦虚，你水平不错啊
<linsux> 说得出awk的弊端，挺强
<myke2> linsux: 我用linux的时间大概是 cfy 折腾一个发行版的时间吧
<MaskRay> cfy: 我也想把那些 Perl 脚本换成 Haskell，不过水平不行……也想换成 expect
<cfy> MaskRay: 我要开始非perl之旅。
<linsux> awk sed grep用的好也很强的吧
<cfy> happyaron: 不过，我还是会维护那个po2db，只要你愿意
<myke2> linsux: C++这么"强大", 还不是被人喷?
<linsux> 什么东西都有人喜欢，有人喷的
<ofan> myke2: c++就是很强大
<ofan> 没什么争议
<happyaron> cfy: thx~
<linsux> perl java也强大
<moriramar> 哎，Empathy 和 Pidgin 又要選了……
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见mbp疼疼
<cfy> happyaron: 呵呵:)
<tenzu> happyaron: 拜见ubuntu老小
<moriramar> happyaron: 阿龍給出個點子吧……用Pidgin 還是 Empathy 。
<cfy> happyaron: 等我学好了。。。我试试clisp来实现。不过不知道性能能不能提升
<happyaron> moriramar: pidgin容易更新，empathy看着漂亮。
<moriramar> happyaron: Pidgin現在有Gnome-keyring的模組了沒有？
<cfy> gzexe是个好东西。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 这样没你别人就没法维护了……
<happyaron> cfy: 呵呵
<happyaron> moriramar: 没
<moriramar> happyaron: 致命傷呀……
<happyaron> 嗯
<cfy> MaskRay: 不懂了吧。这样就可以降低自身失业率了。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: XD
<happyaron> cfy: 我毕业继续看perl，你不维护了我可以自己动手
<happyaron> cfy: 弄完perl我也学cl，保证让你失业，哈哈
<cfy> happyaron: ....你不要这样。。。。。。。
<MRcon> YES
<cfy> happyaron: 你学haskell去。。。让 MaskRay失业 XD
<MRcon> 小linux做出来了。瓦卡卡
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过你没事。。。你可以搞expect
<happyaron> cfy: 学perl的同时说不定把ruby也学了
<blueghost> 记得我在法国读书时一次考试，卷子发下来后，只听旁边的法国同学嘟囔“C’EST DU CHINOIS”(“这简直是中文！”)。
<tonghuix> 我的ubuntu从来就不能正常启动blogtk
<cfy> blueghost: 法语啊。。。。。
<linsux> 法国人很歧视中国人的吧
<MRcon> ...都在讨论啥
<moriramar> linsux: 法國人歧視一切外國人。
<blueghost> linsux:) 不是
<MRcon> moriramar: 法国人是人么。。。
<blueghost> 在他们的语汇中，往往用“中文”这个词泛指不可理喻之事、或看着新鲜但又没有多少实用价值的东西。
<moriramar> MRcon: ……
<MaskRay> cfy: tcl 很麻烦，不过 Perl Python Ruby 的实现都不好
<MRcon> moriramar: XD
<cfy> MaskRay: :)
<blueghost> 不是单说法国， 是说外国人， 只是用法国人 做例子
<moriramar> blueghost: +1 类似的就相當中文的“天書”，總不能說中國人歧視天。
<MRcon> blueghost: 法国人只能作为例子。。
<blueghost> moriramar:) 那文章没说歧视的问题。
<MRcon> blueghost: 因为法国人不是人。。
<MRcon> XD
<linsux> 只有中国人最友善
<moriramar> blueghost: 話說，你有那個文章的鏈接嗎？就是全世界最難的語言是中文那個。各國報怨文字難的那個。
<MaskRay> bc 也很神奇的，自己搞了个语言，目前我知道的这些“语言”有 bc sed awk
<moriramar> blueghost: 上面那個只是給你加1
<blueghost> MRcon:) 说的是中文难学， 引申至， 什么难学 都说成正文
<blueghost> MRcon:) 说的是中文难学， 引申至， 什么难学 都说成中文
<MRcon> linsux: 不一定，有的人就那个啥的。
 * microcai 用 squid 来加速直接我网络访问
<MaskRay> moriramar: 好像还有抱怨希腊文的
<microcai> 恩恩。一定要这么做
<blueghost> moriramar:) http://overseas.cn.yahoo.com/ypen/20110504/342217.html
<moriramar> MaskRay: 對對對。
<moriramar> blueghost: 謝了。
<blueghost> :)
<MRcon> blueghost: 面对外国人，不解释。。身边一堆颂扬国外的，都是蛋疼的慌的。
<blueghost> MRcon:) ....
<linsux> MRcon, 中国人最喜欢忽悠自己人的
<MRcon> linsux: 说的好。。
<MRcon> linsux: 你去＃ubuntu频道，你可以看到，是不允许讲中文的。
<MRcon> linsux: 只能讲英文。。
<blueghost> 用筷子怎么喝汤？
<blueghost> linsux:) 那文章没说国外哪好哪好啊。 只是说国内国外的文化差异， 闹的一些笑话而已啊
<linsux> 是的，中国和外国的文化差异确实很大
<ray2china_> 丶
<hata> 有没有人用vimpress
<ray2china_> 我没
<myke2> MaskRay: 最短距离树的棵数能否求
<moriramar> MaskRay: 你現在還在Gentoo下吧，有ofetion用嗎？
<moriramar> MaskRay: 就是那個libpurple的fetion的插件。
<oned> 有人因豆瓣而死机吗？
<MaskRay> moriramar: 不用 libpurple
<moriramar> ……
<oned> 是豆瓣FM
<happyaron> moriramar: 自己编译
<happyaron> moriramar: 简单得要死
<myke2> MaskRay: 最短距离树
<wzlxx> 我在awesome里可以用notify，但是在openbox里不可以…，这个库在ob里不能用吗？
<wzlxx> 大家ob里都是用的什么notify?
<moriramar> happyaron: 那我寧愿寫個 ebuild。
<moriramar> happyaron: Gentoo 下我不 configure make makeinstall，有事都讓 emerge 做。
<moriramar> happyaron: 主要是想問問有沒有 ebuild。
<MaskRay> myke2: 会边权都是正数的
<myke2> MaskRay: 恩, 都是positive
<moriramar> happyaron: 在 gentoo-china 看到了幾個 ofetion 的包的 ebuild，不過介紹上沒說哪個是 libpurple 的庫，也沒看到哪個有依賴 libpurple的……
<wzlxx> 我在awesome里可以用notify，但是在openbox里不可以…，这个库在ob里不能用吗？
<wzlxx> 大家ob里都是用的什么notify?
<pomhg> wzlxx: awesome里面是因为有naughty这个module，openbox好像你必须装类似notification-daemon的东西
<wzlxx> pomhg: 需要装哪个？
<wzlxx> libnotify这个库是谁的？为啥openbox不能用？
<jiero> 中国人最鄙视外国人。。。
<kilior> ob
<jiero> 骨子里蔑视。
<kilior> 什么？别代表我。
<jiero> 不代表你代表谁?
<pomhg> wzlxx: 类似notification-daemon这样的，我不用这个功能，所以具体不清楚。而且好像还必须有带有notify area的托盘，awesome因为什么都自带了，所以直接用notify-send就可以显示提醒。
<moriramar> jiero: 請代表鄙人吧。鄙人鄙視外國人，也鄙視國內人，是人都鄙視，所以自稱鄙人。
<wzlxx> pomhg: 哦，awesome里可以实现…谢了
<jiero> moriramar: 好
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你的窗口管理器里用的是什么notify库？
<Freebuilder> GPL 协议文件在哪？
<moriramar> Freebuilder: 第幾版？
<Freebuilder> 如何用 GPL 发布软件？
<MaskRay> moriramar: notification-daemon
<moriramar> Freebuilder: 你要第幾版？
<moriramar> MaskRay: 什麼意思？
<Freebuilder> moriramar, 第三版
<moriramar> MaskRay: 回wzlxx，不是我問的。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 哦…
<Freebuilder> 我记得 Linux 发行版有一个统一的路径放协议的
<moriramar> Freebuilder: 那直接上 fsf.org 上就能看 GPLv3 的文字了。
<moriramar> Freebuilder: 包中 COPYING 或者 LICENSE 文件，也有 COPYRIGHT 的。
<Freebuilder> moriramar, 好，谢谢
<moriramar> Freebuilder: 另外在源文件頭加上版權申明。
<Freebuilder> moriramar, 程序超小，就一个源码文件，连头文件都没有。
<moriramar> Freebuilder: 最後程式的關於或幫助或直接交互介面的最開端要顯示那行字。GPL上的字有寫。
<Freebuilder> moriramar, 附加一个 GPL 文件太……
<moriramar> Freebuilder: 不是頭文件，是每個文件的開頭。
<Freebuilder> moriramar, 想在源码中用一行解决不知可否。
<moriramar> Freebuilder: 不是附加 GPL 文件，你去看下 GPLv3 最下面有，讓你附加一段字就可以了。
<Freebuilder> moriramar, 协议行数比代码行还多
<Freebuilder> moriramar, 好，看看先
<moriramar> Freebuilder: 主要內容大概就是你可以随意傳递再分發此文件，作者不給予保證。
<moriramar> Freebuilder: 再來一行具體 GPLv3 看 COPYING。
<wzlxx> awesome里的notify-send很好用，但是那个WM看文档很不方便…所以又回来ob了，但是以前的舒服的notify功能没了…
<moriramar> Freebuilder: 另外就是打算以後更新 GPL 版本的話務必用 GPLv3 or later，不打算更新版本或對 GPL 版本有要求就用 GPLv3。
<moriramar> 其它沒什麼要注意的了。
<caleb-> Freebuilder: license 方式推荐看 evilvte 源代码
<Freebuilder> moriramar, 好，加个 later 自由些
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 基本就是档头贴一段 gpl / lgpl 文字
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 完全自己写的才可以用 foo or later
<moriramar> Freebuilder: 請注意，加 Later 等於把自己的包的授權交給FSF了，萬一來個GPLv4你不喜歡不要後悔就是了。
<Freebuilder> moriramar, 啊！
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 嗯, 建议指定 version, 不要用 or later
<linsux> 还是BSD牌照好
<Freebuilder> moriramar, 看来还得好好研究研究
<moriramar> caleb-: evilvte 不是 GPLv2 嗎？
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 反正新版出来还可以改
<caleb-> moriramar: 是说格式
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 可以不用紧张啦, 先 release tarball, 有问题再改就成
<moriramar> Freebuilder: 真重視的話你可以就用 GPLv3，如果沒用其它人的代碼在 GPLv4 發布的時候可以改成 GPLv4。但是如果用了其它人的代碼就要考慮兼容性了。
<moriramar> Freebuilder: 這事在你打算用其他人代碼之前不用急。
<Freebuilder> moriramar, 代码不多，纯粹个人作品
<pomhg> wzlxx: notify-send装了libnotify就有，不管是ob还是awesome。
<moriramar> Freebuilder: 那随便你了。
<lwf808> 想利用mpg123，写个带有一些播放器基本功能的shell script，有什么建议不？
<moriramar> lwf808: 先看看有沒有現成的。感覺這樣的東西太多了，先找找要省事的多。
<myke2> MaskRay: 那个题目的Analyse都出来了
<moriramar> caleb-: 我的天，Empathy Pidgin 糾結半天了。
<myke2> MaskRay: 看下, 我英文太差, 看不懂
<lwf808> moriramar, 我就是想一些选择那首循环，或全部循环，或某个列表循环的
<moriramar> lwf808: mpg123 --loop -1?
<myke2> MaskRay: 好像是数学归纳法
<lwf808> moriramar, 我估计不会很复杂，我现在播歌就是写个shell，无限循环，再来个脚本想关也方便
<moriramar> lwf808: 那随意了。
<moriramar> lwf808: http://blog.csdn.net/changfengxiongfei/archive/2010/04/05/5451027.aspx
<moriramar> lwf808: 這有人有現成的。
<moriramar> lwf808: 你看看吧。
<lwf808> moriramar, 好的，感激
<moriramar> lwf808: 不謝，祝好運。
<happyaron> 要自由就WTFPL吧
<yunfan> 恩 我喜欢 wtfpl
<moriramar> happyaron: 好主意！
<caleb-> 怕被私有化就要不行
<caleb-> 怕被私有化就不行
<myke2> MaskRay: x(A)好像是说必须要有的次数, y(A)好像是说可以的, 就是前一部分在证明, 后一部分在举例
<MaskRay> myke2: x(A) 是每次选择 {i : a[i] != i} 的期望次数，y(A) 是最优次数
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 我感觉他的意思是x(A)是选择次数的一个下界的估计
<hata> 大家好，有人用过vimpress吗？我这里出错，无法使用请问怎样排查
<pocoyo`> hata: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<moriramar> hata: 把能給的信息先給出來。
<moriramar> hata: Ubuntu 版本，錯誤的信息。
<myke2> MaskRay: y(A)的证明是不是给出了一种选择方案证明他的期望次数恰好是n(A)?
<imtxc> 不知道，大家在Ubuntu里面 怎么用PHOTOSHOP 的呢
<hata> moriramar: http://code.bulix.org/qaujh2-79835 arch
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 11.04 + nVidia 7300LE 开机有几秒钟白屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330196&p=2317635#p2317635 刚装完11.04时一切正常，按提示只能进入经典无特效界面。然后安装了nvidia(current)驱动，重启后，进入系统时出现几秒钟白屏，这时可以看到上面有字符变化，看得出是显示启动信息时的字符界面的时候。然后登录uni ...
<hata> moriramar: blog用的是durpal
<moriramar> hata: 我不知道，你再等等其它人吧。
<moriramar> hata: 明天下午問不錯，那時候不少上班的都能上。
<MaskRay> myke2: x(A) 是一种方案，最优方案 y(A) >= x(A) 表示 x(A) 是最优方案。不过证明没看懂
<moriramar> imtxc: 用 GIMP
<imtxc> moriramar: 主要是不习惯……
<hata> moriramar: thx
<moriramar> imtxc: 那我不知道。新版本的 Photoshop wine 好像不行吧。你看看 wine 的 app database 看看。
<imtxc> 老师跟同学们都用的PS
<imtxc> 好吧  谢谢你呢。
<moriramar> 暈，pidgin-openfetion 還沒進 Gentoo-china 呀……
<moriramar> 哦，我手淫過度，視力下降了……
<moriramar> MaskRay: 問下，State 做的時候內存占用是和 mutable data 一樣的吧，不是說之前的又都保留吧……
<MaskRay> moriramar: 忘得差不多了，又要重新看了
<moriramar> ………………………………
<devilken> 为什么gstreamer-0.10-plugins-bad这里有个“BAD”？何解？品质么？
<houge_langley> imtxc: 是是playonlinux安装ps，这个比较靠谱，不过还是要找个老版本的PS，新的不一定能安装。
<moriramar> devilken: BAD是支持程度。
<moriramar> devilken: 有些庫他們改成符合gstreamer編碼和打包要求的庫，改個名叫 Good。有些庫比較符合，但是有些問題，比如沒有測試包之類的，叫Bad。什麼都沒改，只是大家說能用的叫Ugly。
<moriramar> devilken: 和軟件包的質量無關，只是他們的一個分發評價和官方支持工作的程度。
<houge_langley> 请问linux mint 11代号“Katya”是什么意思？！
<nick000> empathy能用飞信吗
<myke2> moriramar: 哦，我手淫過度，視力下降了……   这种尽量改掉.
<myke2> moriramar: 啊弥陀佛
<myke2> moriramar: 阿弥陀佛
<moriramar> myke2: ……………………
<moriramar> nick000: 能。
<nick000> empathy能用飞信吗
<moriramar> nick000: 我剛在說這個事……
<nick000> moriramar: 怎么用
<moriramar> nick000: 去下 pidgin-openfetion，那個也能給 empathy 用。
<nick000> moriramar: 求网址
<moriramar> nick000: 搜索下 Ubuntu pidgin-openfetion 就有教程。用 ppa 裝的那個。
<nick000> moriramar: 马上断网了
<moriramar> nick000: http://wowubuntu.com/openfetion-pidgin.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: [Update]Openfetion Pidgin/Empathy 插件 [新闻] | Wow!Ubuntu
<moriramar> nick000: ……
<moriramar> 再伸手就去死！
<moriramar> myke2: 你回的真快……
<nick000> 好人啊
<nick000> empathy就是好看
<hata> save
<zhangkaixuan> 诺基亚关于QT5的思考 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/thoughts-about-qt-5/
<alvin_rxg> 测试
<^k^> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍘ 
<alvin_rxg> Linux(事实上是Arch Linux)桌面使用之道 			 			
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 便密了？
<knownbad> 基本上不考虑nokia的东西了。
<alvin_rxg> 基本上还在用 nokia 的东西
<metbsd> archlinux有啥特别了
<metbsd> 不就是个apt-get变成pacman吗
<knownbad> 那就用bsd就好了。
<happyaron> arch的特色说是滚动更新吧
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 之前有个nokia e72，nokia跟ms签约后改了moto/android。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: ..
<knownbad> happyaron: 不，是冒险性。  像indiana jones。
<happyaron> knownbad: 那应该上debian unstable或者fedora rawhide啊
<happyaron> 或者开发版的ubuntu，这个经常有什么依赖写错，很刺激。
<knownbad> 很多人都这么说，但arch基本上没什么不同版本。  你要稳定就自个设，要不就滚动。
<happyaron> en
<knownbad> 刚接触的用户会觉得容易出错，其实这是特性。
<happyaron> 呵呵
<happyaron> 饿了。
<alvin_rxg> hi, gnome 3 的 notification-daemon 不能获取 notify-send 的消息……
<knownbad> 你用的是gnome 2.9............
<alvin_rxg> libnotify 是 2 的
<alvin_rxg> libnotify 是独立的……
<knownbad> 试过libnotify-git没？
<alvin_rxg> 没
<alvin_rxg> 本来想用 xfce4-notifyd 来着，结果它的 theme 什么时候变那么难看了？？？
<knownbad> 我刚换上gnome 3不想把它搞坏了。
<knownbad> 只有一个theme.
<knownbad> 我先将就用者。得习惯些再说。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, myvideo.de/tv
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 相当的不错啊
<alvin_rxg> ?
<Fivesheep_> yo
<blueghost> 这两天 总看新闻联播 报道汶川 建设的如何如何好
<blueghost> 回顾周围的村镇， 原来 还真是 大灾兴邦 啊
<knownbad> yoyo
<knownbad> blueghost: 你是不是反情报的啊？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 被你踢了
<knownbad> @@~
 * knownbad 通知老婆逃亡去
<blueghost> knownbad:) 为什么逃亡啊
<knownbad> 算了，让她被抓再找个年轻点的。
<knownbad> 还在装？
<knownbad> 这点和老婆很像。
<blueghost> ....
<blueghost> 说什么啊。 她怎么了。
<knownbad> 被你举报了。
<blueghost> ...................................................................................................................................
<blueghost> 我举报什么了。 我又不认识你老婆
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: <--- 根据可靠消息
<blueghost> 你米得得敕敕，阿妈返来你就知死
<blueghost> ............................. 你和咖啡过量了？
<alvin_rxg> 睡了，晚安
<knownbad> 今天没喝，等等starbucks 3pm半价。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 99
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 你咖啡喝醉了
<knownbad> 今早没喝。
<alvin_rxg> 明显是的，88都不会打了
<knownbad> 就等着下午喝。
<knownbad> 英文。
<knownbad> night night.
<knownbad> 跑了。。。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 给你吓跑了
<knownbad> 我还没抱他呢。
<blueghost> 。。。。
<blueghost> 还没吻他吧
<knownbad> 不吻，摸他屁股。
<blueghost> 。。。
<knownbad> 嫉妒？
<^k^>  06:14
<xiamx> 06:28
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-10
<jiero> sss
<jska> 大家好
<^k^> jska, 好  ㍟ 
<jska> anyone use "iptux"?
<Loongjiang> 巨漂亮
<jska> whois Loongjiang
<TopWinStudio> gfrog_holiday: 在吗？？
<TopWinStudio> 有人在吗？？虚拟机设置网络共享的问题，卡死我啦
<Loongjiang> TopWinStudio: 死了最好
<TopWinStudio> Loongjiang: 别的啊。你行吗？就是我的虚拟机里面的xp能通过桥接上网，但是我的宿主机怎么共享虚拟机里面的网络上网呢？？
<xiamx> Loongjiang, 好直接
<TopWinStudio> xiamx: 说说，讨论讨论。
<xiamx> TopWinStudio, 宿主机通过虚拟机上网？。。。？
<TopWinStudio> xiamx: 恭喜你，你没有说错。是的。
<TopWinStudio> xiamx: 就是我的xp能上网，但是宿主机的arch不能。主要原因是我们单位的网咯需要安装一个singree的插件才能上，但是arch下不能安装这个插件。所以通过桥接xp能上网。
<xiamx> TopWinStudio, 这么有意思... ，那就虚拟机里弄个vpn，然后你连vpn就行了
<dt1990> why i cant send chinese to channel!any1 know?
<xiamx> TopWinStudio, 你也可以桥接然后设route，不过我不会~
<xiamx> dt1990, 墙角画圈圈去
<dt1990> xiamx?
<dt1990> sorry,guys.i cant get what u said.Can u explain it clearly?
<lenage> ad
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 破马不在，疼猪不在，哈啤不在，神也不在
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你在不？
<lemonhallatvpn> roylez: 我在。。。但是。。。看来我不是你的好基友。。。。
<roylez> lemonhallatvpn: 杂鱼一条...你坚持三年上irc我便认得你了
<my4899> 呵呵。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> roylez: 你老是不说你是开发啥的。。。。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> roylez: 好吧，杂鱼飘过。。。。。。。好歹我也在这里混了一个多月了
<roylez> lemonhallatvpn: 不错不错，混一个月强过很多虾米了
<lemonhallatvpn> 泪~
<TopWinStudio> 哎呀。怎么这个虚拟机网络共享的问题就是搞不定呢。我要崩溃了。
<my4899> 虚拟机网络共享 ，，呵呵
<TopWinStudio> my4899: 没错。说说？？
<TopWinStudio> my4899: 就是我的虚拟机能上网，但是宿主机不能，有办法吗？？
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<calebot> TopWinStudio: 没说反么？
<TopWinStudio> calebot: 没反，我再强调一下。就是说我们单位上网是需要安装singress插件。我的宿主机是arch，不能安装插件，所以不能上网。虚拟机是xp，通过桥接之后安装这个插件就能上网。我现在是想怎么让宿主机上网。
<FeiRuoWa> goodnight!
<my4899> singress  插件 是 WIN 应用程序把
<roylez> calebot: 曾经见到过这种的，也是什么windows的鬼客户端，虚拟机先上，然后宿主借虚拟机上
<TopWinStudio> roylez: 怎么弄？？
 * TopWinStudio 求助。跪求解答。我们单位上网是需要安装singress插件。我的宿主机是arch，不能安装插件，所以不能上网。虚拟机是xp，通过桥接之后安装这个插件就能上网。我现在是想怎么让宿主机上网。
<roylez> TopWinStudio: 忘了，因为我不需要，所以就没细看
<tenzu> roylez: 主席早
<dt1990> 哈哈
<dt1990> 主席
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪早
<dt1990> great,i can send ze fucking chinese to channel
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 驱动可以wine吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330229&p=2317939#p2317939 统计信息: 发表于 由 maple_ — 2011-05-10 10:04
<tenzu> 最近论坛里有几个ID，发帖内容各种2
<TopWinStudio> roylez: 帮忙回忆回忆，琢磨琢磨。
<roylez> TopWinStudio: http://www.linux120.info/post/757.html  这个，似乎不是完全一样，但是对你应该有用
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux的非官方空间-linux虚拟机下载linux借助虚拟机使用3g无线网卡
<majian> o(∩∩)o...哈哈，真开心
<majian> 用上11，04了，体验很好
<Colin-shzsc> 刚发现 IRC 上面居然可以自言自语……
<Colin-shzsc> 就是自己和自己私聊……
<my4899> :-)
<my4899> 自言自语
<z777> 大家挺早嘛
<my4899> 早
<roylez> tenzu: 博士最近忙啥呢？
<tenzu> roylez: 学新的数值算法，以后得靠这个吃饭了
<roylez> tenzu: 算法阿，高级货
<tenzu> roylez: 不是计算机语言的算法，是类似Finite Element Method那种东东
<roylez> tenzu: 其实都一样，数值解解析解，有解就是好的
<tyndz> roylez: 学什么的？cs？
<roylez> tyndz: 毕业很多年了
<tyndz> roylez: big5 / gb?
<roylez> tyndz: 你说的嘛阿
<my4899> 谁有UBUNTU11.04下的QQ
<my4899> 腾讯个垃圾  做的软件不能用
<LIAREN> 各位好，请教个问题，跟昨天的扩展桌面有关
<LIAREN> 我昨天用nvidia-settins搞定了两台机器的显示问题，但现在实现不了那种把一个窗口拖 到另一个显示器的功能
<LIAREN> 这个应该是靠什么设置啊
<palomino|working> ?_? , LIAREN
<LIAREN> palomino|working: ?
<palomino|working> 两台机器? , LIAREN
<LIAREN> 一台机器，两台显示器
<palomino|working> 那应该没问题呀 , LIAREN
<palomino|working> 我现在就是双显
<LIAREN> 呃，我同事用ubuntu这个功能是ok的，我用的是gentoo，不知道在哪儿设，官方的wiki上提到了这个问题，但没有提供解决方案。。。。
<LIAREN> 现在两台显示器是完全独立的，不能拖窗口过去。。
<kevinyoung> hai all
<palomino|working> nvidia-settings里就能设置呀 , LIAREN
<jyf1987> 啊呀 google storage可以多人管理了
<jyf1987> 这下可以玩了
<TopWinStudio> good.搞定了。
<TopWinStudio> my god.感谢上帝。
<LIAREN> palomino|working: 不会吧，我昨天把nvidia-settings里的所有功能都试过了。。。
<palomino|working> nvidia-settings->x server diaplay configuration->configure , LIAREN
<palomino|working> 选twin view , LIAREN
<LIAREN> twinview, 我试下啊，我两台显示器分辨率不一样可以吗？
<LIAREN> 好像我选了这个后它会有一个分辨率方面的调整
<roylez> iGoogle: microsoft 70亿买了skype
<appleAA> roylez: 我擦嘞 ./还真是..
<^k^> 新⇨ Wubi安装讨论 • 11.04 关机出现内存错误,wubi安装的,出现的频率为50%,请专家看详细 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330240&p=2318042#p2318042 wubi安装的11.04,关机出现错误，然后机器就死在这里了，只能强制关机！ 贴上错误代码，希望版主们能反映给ubuntu团队,希望能尽早解决这个问题 部分错误代码 Code: Call Trace KCL_Signal_Notifier+ ...
<ofan> jyf1987: GS 估计公测之后就收费了
<jyf1987> ofan: 嘿嘿 反正开发者的从来没收费过 这点你看GAE就知道了 不过有可能减少份额
<ofan> jyf1987: gae一开始就是打算免费吧
<jyf1987> ofan: 扯淡呢 gae打的主意和gs不是一样么
<ofan> jyf1987: gae的限制就很多 GS也是按请求数收费,估计以后缩水更多
<iGoogle> roylez: 正好我不用这。gizmo不也是被收购了嘛。我用ekiga算了。自由
<jyf1987> ofan: 请求数 流量什么的 因素很多
<vic> 期待qt5。。。
<iGoogle> vic: c++的，只能越来越臃肿的。你期待个啥。
<vic> iGoogle: 那我期待gtk25
<jyf1987> 期待fltk5
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: fltk现在已经完全unicode了？
<iGoogle> 语言已经到头了。啥都没可能有多大发展了。除开新语言。
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: fltk新的已经unicode了 但是貌似有一两个还有问题 但现在最关键的是 我想要c版本的
<MeaCulpa> 貌似C反而做不出轻量级的ui kit了
<jyf1987> 没理由阿 为何做不出呢
<jyf1987> ftk不就很小么
<jyf1987> 但是ftk没打算面向桌面
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 估计UI Kit 做C的职能徒增复杂度吧
<MeaCulpa> C++ 方便吧，大概
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 实现一套底层机制 上面就用脚本好了
<iGoogle> 这肯定是
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 你是说fvwm那样？
<iGoogle> lol
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 你看那些C的ui kit, gtk, wx, 要么是怪胎，要么是千头万绪
<iGoogle> fvwm也带一套语言
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 没玩过fvwm
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 实现一套底层机制 上面就用脚本好了 -- 这不是Qt么...
<jyf1987> 但是c实现底层机制 让脚本来画具体的 还是有点好处的
<iGoogle> 那quake玩过吧。那也几乎带一套
<ofan> vic: qt5...
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: fltk不就是实现了画点么 其他都是在他基础上构造出来的
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: fltk mail list里面有的是为啥不用C的讨论
<jiero> 捐钱了。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 基本论调就是一个，烦
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 他们是cpp程序员 当然不会用c了 你这不是自己找抽么 你怎么不去perl邮件列表问为何不用python呢
<jiero> http://i.imgur.com/FzNLI.png
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 我又没问...
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 但是要在C里面找一个这样的ui kit的确难啊... tk?
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 你问他们这些厉害当事人就等于白问 同样的功能 大家当然是选自己最熟悉 最需要的语言版本来实现了
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa:  我都说了 国人做的ftk就差不多 可是他是面向嵌入式的 额
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 你最近咋老看些奇怪的东西
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 这个我很早就关注了 又不是最近才搞
<iGoogle> jiero: nnnnd 咋不捐献点给我。
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 国人讲吃饭的，这年头做C还能吃饭的，大部分都是嵌入式
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 那这准备干嘛的哦。你作arm?
<jiero> iGoogle: 你说过你要了吗？
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 那倒不是 我只是很欣赏他那种结构 又是给c的 还内置lua支持 额
<iGoogle> jiero: 。。现在要点。
<jiero> iG
<jiero> iGoogle: 没钱了
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 。看了似乎不是C的嘛
<iGoogle> jiero: euro啊。咋就没了
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 啥？是c写的阿
<LIAREN> palomino|working: 我刚试了试twinview的功能，跟那个xinerama的功能是一样的，把两台显示器合成了一个虚拟屏幕。。。。跟我想要的功能不一样啊。。。
<jiero> :D 等scribus完了再给你，下一次的下一次
<jyf1987> ftk.googlecode.com
<iGoogle> 俄
<jyf1987> 还有中文输入法什么的
<LIAREN> iGoogle: 昨天那个扩展桌面的问题，
<iGoogle> jyf1987: nnnd 你自己老打错字。搞屁哦
<LIAREN> 我不能从一台显示器拖一个窗口到另一个显示器上。。。
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 搞你妹阿
<iGoogle> 死家伙。
<jyf1987> https://code.google.com/apis/explorer/#_s=urlshortener&_v=v1&_m=url.get   这个很有意思
<iGoogle> LIAREN: 。 你是克隆屏幕，还是啥。自己选择啊
<iGoogle> LIAREN: 截图。
<LIAREN> iGoogle: 我这里暂时截不了图，我从网上找个图片吧，但怎么发给你？
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: 在哪里定义键盘映射呢
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: 控制台下的
<iGoogle> LIAREN: 贴图网站。
<LIAREN> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.cuddletech.com/img/OpenSolaris-Twinview.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.cuddletech.com/blog/pivot/entry.php%3Fid%3D256&usg=__dGt6-t25gD0LY2W3ciJ6N6bCAGk=&h=225&w=399&sz=36&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=7zrnF-8SeqGcnM:&tbnh=102&tbnw=180&ei=XrDITa-dFIykugOS4Kz5BA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dtwinview%26hl%3Den%26newwindow%3D1%26sa%3DX%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D685%26tbm%3Disch%26prmd%3Divns&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: 发现在控制台下没有WIN键
<iGoogle> imagebin.org	*
<iGoogle> kimag.es www.cjb.net uploadpie.com paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<LIAREN> iGoogle: 加了twinview后是这种显示，不是我想要的，我想两台都是独立的桌面，但可以从一个桌面下拖一个窗口到另一个桌面
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/152620 LIAREN
<iGoogle> 这里选择的
<LIAREN> 我看一下啊
<iGoogle> 独立桌面？那是另外新开一个X
<iGoogle> 那不能拖
<Loongjiang> æ­¥
<LIAREN> 不是不是，确实是同一个 x session
<LIAREN> 我现在选的就是separate的模式，但不是拖窗口。。。
<iGoogle> 2个虚拟桌面？
<iGoogle> 那是可以拼接的啊。可以拖的啊
<LIAREN> 虚拟桌面的概念不是很了解，现在就是用的这个separate模式，然后 DISPLAY环境变量不一样，一个是　:0.0   另一个是　　:0.1
<LIAREN> 这个应该是同一个x session吧
<iGoogle> 你哪里设置的DISPLAY？
<LIAREN> 但我这里确实拖不过去
<LIAREN> 我没设啊，这是自动的
<iGoogle> ？
<jiero> 玩了shadowunderground发下不太好玩。
<jiero> 而且还要装32位 驱动。。。
<iGoogle> 不理解了。nvidia-settings可没这样的设置，没设置2个DISPLAYD
<iGoogle> LIAREN: 双卡？还是双头？
<LIAREN> 嗯，你是对的，我没有设置DISPLAY环境变量，这是自动的
<LIAREN> iGoogle: ，这个，就是笔记本，外接一台显示器，我也不太清楚这算什么
<LIAREN> 算双头？
<iGoogle> 通常是双头
<iGoogle> 设置separate。当时不就看到2个屏幕，屏幕可以拖放位置，左右并排，或者上下。
<iYinHang> 11.04怎么下载不了？
<iGoogle> 你又不能截图。除开你把屏幕拖到分开的位置了。窗口显得没拖过去
<LIAREN> 哦，我没表达明白
<LIAREN> 我重新说一下
<LIAREN> nvidia-settings里可以检测到两个屏幕
<LIAREN> 现在两个显示器也都显示正常
<LIAREN> 我想实现的功能是
<jiero> 我一般使用 Separate X screen 而不是TwinView
<jiero> TwinView应该是双头吧
<LIAREN> 比如我打开一个chrome，现在它显示在我的笔记本上，我想把这个窗口放在外接的显示器上去显示，但是拖这个是拖不过去的
<iGoogle> jiero: 那是重叠的。
<tenzu> twinview的话两个显示器显示内容相同噻
<iGoogle> LIAREN: 我理解的。只是不明白，怎么样拖不过去
<LIAREN> tenzu: 我这里不是的
<iGoogle> 拖一半到屏幕边缘，然后拖不动？
<LIAREN> 我选了twinview后，两台显示器就相当于合成了一个显示器，明白吗？就是刚才我发的第一张图
<iGoogle> 鼠标直接穿越2个屏幕的，应该
<YinHang> 11.04wb安装的链接谁发个来呀。。
<LIAREN> iGoogle: 对的，就跟一台显示器的效果一样
<LIAREN> 鼠标是可以的
<LIAREN> 但拖窗口不行
<iGoogle> 你什么窗口管理器呢。
<iGoogle> 鼠标都可穿越，没道理窗口不行嘛
<LIAREN> 我用gnome，默认的应该就是metacity了吧？
<iGoogle> 默认是
<LIAREN> 拖窗口的时候鼠标也过不去
<jiero> 不一定。
<tenzu> 没理由鼠标能过去窗口过不去
<jiero> 也许你是Compiz
<jyf1987> github你们那可以访问么
<iGoogle> jiero: 那你说。我没碰到过不行的。
<LIAREN> jiero:  不可能的，我这里没装compiz
<iGoogle> compiz一样啊。 jiero
<jiero> jiero: 我什么也不说。
<iGoogle> .
<jiero> 现在我不是双屏
 * jiero 逃了
<iGoogle> LIAREN: 自己搞定吧。我想不出。
<LIAREN> iGoogle: ok, 我再看看吧，谢谢
<jiero> 变成 Separate X screen 多好
<LIAREN> jiero: 我现在就是用的separate x screen啊
<LIAREN> 就是现在的问题
<jiero> 不知道你的设置什么问题。
<void1> 如何在程序中加入全局快捷键的功能？
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/hIY5X.jpg
<lemonhallatvpn> 谁对配置路由器比较熟悉的，请教
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/linux-gamers-live-dvd.html
<xrfang> 有熟悉ssh隧道的吗？我想做个中转但要确保安全性。。。
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 我打不开
<`nkname`> O00talkùÓÐÈË {U=user00=U}a
<^k^> `nkname`:say O00talk€æœ‰äºº {U=user00=U}a in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<`ningbbs`> O00talkùÓÐÈË {U=user00=U}aa
<imadper> `ningbbs`: 别用gb系列的编码，我看不到
<imadper> `ningbbs`: 这里用utf-8
<^k^> `ningbbs`:say O00talk€æœ‰äºº {U=user00=U}aa in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<imadper> `ningbbs`: 你想说什么，用英语或者汉语拼音吧
<imadper> `ningbbs`: what do you want to say?Plase use UTF-8 or in English.
<roylez> `ningbbs`: 你随便打字，我可以看得见
<imadper> xrfang: ssh隧道可以呀，本来就挺安全的
<imadper> roylez: 主席，你不厚道，我看不到呀！！！
<imtxc>  大家好，请教一下怎么样完整的备份UBUNTU呢，因为我想把它移动到其他的分区里面。
<pocoyo> imtxc: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<xrfang> imadper, 我想做的是一个比较特殊的东西，这么描述：
<xrfang> A，B，C三台机器，
<xrfang> A，C之间相互不通，只能通过B连接。
<imadper> xrfang: 就是所有的信息通过b中转？
<xrfang> 对。
<roylez> imadper: irssi recode
<xrfang> 用户对A，C有绝对控制，root权限，但B是安全的，用户无法控制。
<imadper> roylez: erc....
<imadper> xrfang: 可以呀~~
<xrfang> 现在的要求是能够通过B中转NX流量（或者VNC之类的东西），但不允许AC通过B的ssh隧道复制文件
<roylez> imadper: 拿门夹头，夹多了就有了自动转码功能了
<imadper> xrfang: 你的意思是，要保证b不会被意外操作？
<xrfang> imadper, 我最后一句话才是问题的关键。
<imtxc> 我以前是安装的XP 跟UBUNTU10.04双系统，现在打算把大部分的分区用来放ubuntu，留一小部分装XP备用网银什么的。
<xrfang> imadper, 不是，是保证A和C之间绝对不会有信息泄漏。
<imadper> roylez: 。。。难怪你能自动转
<xrfang> 只能走远程桌面，不能复制文件、剪贴板等等。
<roylez> imadper: ....
<imadper> xrfang: 我的语文压力很大
<xrfang> 我也想过no-port-forwarding选项，但这么一来X11forwarding也没有了。
<iGoogle> roylez: 吹。。
<xrfang> imadper, 什么问题？
<roylez>     recode = "yes";                                       recode_out_default_charset = "UTF-8";
<iGoogle> 给你一个啥utf8
<roylez>     recode_fallback = "GBK";
<roylez>     recode_autodetect_utf8 = "yes";
<roylez>     recode_transliterate = "yes";
<iGoogle> 根本不智能的
<iGoogle> 固定翻译
<imadper> 用户对A，C有绝对控制，root权限，但B是安全的，用户无法控制
<iGoogle> 来op
<xrfang> imadper, 这有什么不能理解的？
<imadper> 用户正在操作a，然后通过b对c控制？
<xrfang> 3台linux机器，你有A/C的root
<xrfang> B是隧道
<imadper> xrfang: 你有上下文，当然觉得能理解了
<xrfang> B上面没有shell account
<xrfang> 就是类似 ssh -L1234:localhost:22 -t B C
<xrfang> 然后用户如果是ssh localhost -p 1234就可以访问到C的22端口。
<xrfang> 类似这样的，但这么一来就可以复制文件了。
<imadper> 肯定可以复制呀
<iGoogle> ssh隧道。那是违法的。
<iGoogle> lol
<xrfang> imadper, 我的问题现在你知道了，就是要禁止文件复制，只能走NX
<imadper> iGoogle: iGoogle 也是违法的 。。。
<imadper> xrfang: 不知道怎么弄唉~
<iGoogle> 1234映射到22.。这
 * xrfang iGoogle，披
<xrfang> iGoogle，这只是一个例子，说明需求而已。
<iGoogle> 󰀍
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞
<roylez> iGoogle: ...
<imadper> roylez: 这个能转吗？？
<iGoogle> roylez:  :P
<roylez> imadper: http://s2.kimag.es/share/99191987.png
<MaskRay> iGoogle: !
<imadper> roylez: 跟我的一样
<imadper> roylez: ee特意找的。。。
<iGoogle> roylez: 那烂字体，居然还认识几个。 lol
<iGoogle> 啥特意哦。我的笔记里面的
<roylez> iGoogle: 你的，你好意思拿出来看不？
<imadper> iGoogle: 你拿这笔记教你孩子学写字？？？
<iGoogle> 好意思。
<iGoogle> nnnd 贴图的imgebin？
<MaskRay> http://www.cjb.net/images.html?25573.jpg，不知道用什么字体显示的
<roylez> iGoogle: http://picchore.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/baby-grapefruit-animated.gif
<`ningbbs`> O00talkreeflyi1g {U=user00=U}f
<imadper> MaskRay: 你能显示 `ningbbs` 说的话吗？
<roylez> MaskRay: emacs君...
<iGoogle> http://kimag.es/view.php?i=96845949.png
<imadper> MaskRay: 看上去像是幼圆
<MaskRay> imadper: 不能
<imadper> MaskRay: 看来不是我的erc的问题
<iGoogle> 我要废弃amerika字体了。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 字体的问题吧。
<pocoyo>  
<`ningbbs`> O00talkningbbs` {U=user00=U}ff
<pocoyo> roylez: MaskRay http://s2.kimag.es/share/85290645.png
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 什么字体
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 你如果用xterm，就不会这样了
<roylez> pocoyo: 用emacs的自重...
<ramazan> hi
<pocoyo> iGoogle: erc
<Stifler> ...
<^k^> ramazan, 好  ㍤ 
<iGoogle> 说终端
<pocoyo> MaskRay: xft:-unknown-Sun-ExtB-normal-normal-normal-*-15-*-*-*-*-0-iso10646-1
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 确实不能。是因为字体太小了？
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 微米黑显示不了的。就这个显示了。
<iGoogle> MaskRay: xterm的字体限制嘛。roylez 那也是正常的。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: describe-char: xft:-unknown-AR PL UKai TW MBE-normal-normal-normal-*-23-*-*-*-*-0-iso10646-1 (#x54AF)
<iGoogle> 该死的imagebin，延迟这么久。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 这个是文鼎的字体吧 字体也不是很全
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 你是宋体？
<iGoogle> 只有浏览器的，才会自动全显示嘛
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 不是。 sun那个。
<iGoogle> 难道sun的，那么全？这啥字体
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 啥终端，先说
<pocoyo> iGoogle: sun-extb____.ttf  MaskRay
<pocoyo> iGoogle: emacs里的 erc
<iGoogle> @@ 这脑袋。 nnnd
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 终端哪能显示得这么漂亮
<iGoogle> 你如果用vte的终端，肯定可以显示。那是fontconfig的事情了
<nsdy> Linux Mint 11 RC 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/linux-mint-11-rc/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux Mint 11 RC : OSMSG
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 神那个是用的什么字体？
<nsdy> 几乎包含linux下所有游戏的发行版 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/linux-gamers-live-dvd/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 游戏 Live DVD 发布 0.9.7 版本 : OSMSG
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 那是amerika
<roylez> xterm的配置随便带着跑。emacs还的现装
<nsdy> Udev-Notify : USB 设备连接状态通知工具 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/udev-notify/
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 不知道 没用过
<iGoogle> 我可是为了奇特的英文字体，才忍受那行破烂的中文的。
<Kandu> iGoogle: 你那什麼字體？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: sun-exta sun-extb 哪里制作的？哪里下载
<iGoogle> 。
<roylez> iGoogle: 啥英文？？？
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> amerika啊
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 我不知道哪里制作的。 应该有下载吧 以前谁告诉我 这个字体就是专为那啥 稀有汉字准备的。
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 不对的。你那不是一种字体的
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 这你都看得出来？
<iGoogle> 没那么全的字体的。。。你看不出？
<roylez> iGoogle: http://www.dafont.com/amerika-sans.font   这个？？？
<iGoogle> 应该是
<MeaCulpa> ....
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 那个微米黑 有的 就用微米黑显示了。微米黑不带的 就用那个sun的显示了。
<iGoogle> 优美的英文。 roylez
<roylez> iGoogle: 您的审美观真独特
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 所以说，你个脑袋。。。
<iGoogle> 问你啥终端，你老说erc
<pocoyo> iGoogle: erc是啥终端？
<iGoogle> @@ 不扯了
<roylez> urxvt也可以做字体替换，不过在bounding box计算方面太挫了
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 那我这是啥终端啊？
<Stifler> oio
<Stifler> IPv6!
<MaskRay> 怎么根据 .ttf 察看它的名字
<iGoogle> roylez: 依赖中，带fontconfig库的，都支持嘛
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 打开看。
<iGoogle> fontforge
<iGoogle> fc-list可以反查。
<MaskRay> 下载下来的名字太奇怪了
<Stifler> 灰熊VS雷霆进入加时
<iGoogle> font-family: "Amerika Sans", sans-serif;  roylez 为了你的审美。我准备改成圆体。
<iGoogle> l
<iGoogle> k
<iGoogle> k
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞
<nick000> 有人吗
<pocoyo> : 木有人!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 四個龍的，顯示得出來嗎？
<Kandu> iGoogle: 我說得是收錄“������轟淼驫龘�圀囬圞”的字體
<nick000> 播放器出问题了
<iGoogle> Kandu: 那没全的。
<Kandu> iGoogle: 嗯，東拼西湊總行的
<Kandu> iGoogle: 報上一串來看看
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 哪个字？你发出来看看  Kandu 刚才发的 就显示不全
<nick000> 贴图的是哪个网址
<iGoogle> fontconfig就是干这个的嘛。 Kandu
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 他那已经过滤成方块了。 lol
<nick000> 贴图的是哪个网址
<pocoyo> MaskRay: http://goo.gl/knHYK
<pocoyo> nick000: /topic
<Kandu> iGoogle: 我這邊 100M 的字體都不能顯示那幾個字
<nigojuju> 大家好
<pocoyo> nigojuju: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 四個龍，像器的四個口那樣在四角，共64畫
<Kandu> iGoogle: 你用了什麼稀有字體呢
<iGoogle> Kandu: 这么大？啥字体
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 你粘过来个看看
<nick000> pocoyo: 你的字体怎么那么好看
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 𪚥
<pocoyo> nick000: 第一次有人说好看
<Kandu> iGoogle: 東拼西湊的幾個字體100M.不是一個字體100M
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 可以。 太小了 看不出来了都
<nick000> 贴图的网址
<iGoogle> Kandu: @@@
<pocoyo> nick000: http://imagebin.org
<nick000> 谢谢
<iGoogle> nick000: imagebin.org	* kimag.es www.cjb.net uploadpie.com paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<iGoogle> 我的招财进宝，显示不出了。
<iGoogle> 󰀍 󰀍 󰀍
<pocoyo> MaskRay: http://goo.gl/Ofktg 还是那个sun的。
<nick000> http://www.cjb.net/images.html?dc29b.png  播放器的问题  颜色不对
<iGoogle> XwinX: 你干嘛
<nick000> 有人知道吗
<nick000> http://www.cjb.net/images.html?dc29b.png 播放器的问题 颜色不对
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<lotutu> 大家好，问个perl的问题，XML::Simple中的由XMLin获得的散列中的数组大小如何取得
<pocoyo> lotutu: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 方正兰亭黑 都可以显示这个四个龙字。
<iGoogle> nick000: 去论坛找吧。
<nick000> iGoogle: 怎么找
<iGoogle> 。
<pocoyo> nick000: 换个播放器
<pocoyo> :D
<nick000> pocoyo: 都这样
<iGoogle> lotutu: hash?
<pocoyo> nick000: http://www.cnblogs.com/dskra/archive/2008/11/28/1343244.html
<lotutu> iGoogle: 就是一个xml文件中有不少同样元素的时候,XMLin的结果会有 $content->something->[1]这样 的东西，如何找到something的元素个数
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 筆畫最多的字了吧，這都能顯示出來
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/skK5t.jpg
<Guest87192> 大家好，请教一个问题，shell 中的位置参数到底是什么呢？不理解
<pocoyo> Guest87192: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<pocoyo> MaskRay: ... 五笔都不好打出来。 uegd 方正兰亭黑字体都可以啊
<nigojuju> http://linuxcommand.org/wss0130.php
<iGoogle> lotutu: $cnt=$content->something; 试试。不记得这模块的啥结构。可以man
<MaskRay> iGoogle: fontforge 怎麽看？
<XwinX> ddsf
<iGoogle> 打开字体，看属性就是
<lotutu> iGoogle: 不行，返回的是 ARRAY开头的什么东西，一大堆
<nsdy> Speed Dreams：Linux赛车游戏 竞速梦想  http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/speed-dreams/
<lotutu> iGoogle: 我再找找吧
<iGoogle> lotutu: 是的。那是指针。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: tl5 sp0 -> tl6 sp2     Filesets processed:  54 of 390  (Total time:  26 mins 44 secs).
<MaskRay> fontforge 卡了，不該拿 sun_exta.ttf 測試的
<iGoogle> 指针的带上\就是实际应用。再赋值，应该就是数组大小。
<roylez> iGoogle: 又说天书
<lotutu> iGoogle: 指针，那我可以用 $cnt=$content->something, $count=\$cnt ?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...辛苦了，我敢说这个升级的过程丫也有无数个蓝色Pattent在里面
<nigojuju> 大家好，请教一个问题，shell 中的位置参数到底是什么呢？谢谢
<pocoyo> nigojuju: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<pocoyo> nick000: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=193669&view=next
<pocoyo> nigojuju: 不知道。
<iGoogle> lotutu: $cnt=\$content->something; 不知道这样可以不。我也要找老脚本看。你试试。
<nick000> pocoyo: 恩 看到了  好了
<iGoogle> 或者\(xxxx)
<YinHang> :?
<nick000> pocoyo: 之前也没有调过那个  不知不觉怎么就那样了
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 明白了，C-M-f
<lotutu> iGoogle: 嗯，我试试，谢谢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 悲催，内核不重启而升级hostfix的专利是微软的
<nsdy> Ubuntu 11.04 Release Party 帝都站 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/ubuntu-11-04-release-party/
<MeaCulpa> s/hostfix/hotfix
<lemonhall> ofan: OH~~YEAH~~~
<ofan> lemonhall: yeah 什么....?
<iGoogle> fc-list : file family|grep xxxx  MaskRay 这样更快。
<happyaron> MaskRay: 你去APOI了吗？
<lemonhall> ofan: 来了一个有意思的项目可以做了。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 工资也来了。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: ?
<MaskRay> happyaron: 沒有
<ofan> lemonhall: 额..
<lemonhall> ofan: 女人也敢找了。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 心情大好
<happyaron> MaskRay: 哦
<ofan> lemonhall: - -...
<Stifler> ...
<lemonhall> ofan: 公司这两天就敢雇佣那个写路由器FIREWARE的人了
<lemonhall> ofan: 我不再孤单寂寞得一个人用LINUX了。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 额...
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 什么公司？
<ofan> lemonhall: 我周围基本都是win,几个学计算机的还能用用ubuntu
<iGoogle> ofan: 我这边上，完全不懂的，都用ubuntu
<roylez> ofan: 我周围全是win，只有meaculpa蹭我的主机
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 字体名乱七八糟的，想根据 fc-list 显示的重命名
<Stifler> iGoogle: ...
<ofan> iGoogle: 我周围都是玩游戏的..
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 给你的哪行，你试试没。
<Stifler> 我周围都是妞
<ofan> roylez: 主机也可以蹭...
<iGoogle> Stifler: .
<ofan> Stifler: 来真像
<Stifler> 其实我在网吧...
<iGoogle> roylez: 他咋蹭你的？
<roylez> Stifler: 只要功夫深，铁杵磨成针
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 不告诉你。。。
<Stifler> roylez: - -!
<roylez> iGoogle: ssh到我的台式机挂irssi
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 死家伙。赶紧说
<lemonhall> ofan: 泪奔啊，我以后掌管招聘。。。。
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 行
<iGoogle> roylez: 。。。。
<Stifler> 只不过听不懂外国话……
<ofan> lemonhall: 额  不做技术了?
<iGoogle> roylez: 给我开一个帐号
<lemonhall> ofan: 做啊，这一下就爽了。。。自己给自己挑同事~~~
<roylez> iGoogle: 给你帐号你也上不了，有防火墙
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 傻了吧。这工作最好。不会lin的，直接踢了就是。
<iGoogle> roylez: 那 MeaCulpa这家伙为什么可以
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 哈哈哈哈，是啊~~
<roylez> iGoogle: 我忽悠他进我们公司了阿
<iGoogle> 。
<Stifler> lemonhall: 问他是不是ARCH党
<lemonhall> Stifler: 哈哈哈哈
<iGoogle> 也当大骗子了啊。 MeaCulpa
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 在那边赶紧开一个et的服务器。
<iGoogle> 挂 roylez 的出口
<MaskRay> iGoogle: fc-list 怎么就没有 manual
<ofan> lemonhall: 可以招妹子了...
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 我就是man。 lol 。自己不会多找找。
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 赶紧说啥公司。招妹子多的话。我也跳过去。
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 确实没：No manual entry for fc-list
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 这是高级用法，对end-user是封闭的。 lol
<XwinX> iGoogle:
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我从良了好哇
<iGoogle> XwinX: 。
<MaskRay> iGoogle: fc-list : file family style，这样再改名吧
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: et。叫啥从良。@@@@
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 改名？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有时间我还想带我的小秘上来的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 最近delicious又被转手了，如果api还能用...就带小秘回来
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 就是说老实话，办老实事，做老实人
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: ... 发一个照片
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<iGoogle> 办老实事。。我们都懂。
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 小公司，你过来干吗，真是。。
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 牙齿太紧了。你这家伙。这么都不透露点。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你的嘛小蜜
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 创业公司，不好透露
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: http://www.ucarenya.com/g/v/culture/kreshna_show_ajuna_avatars_vishnu.jpg.html
 * MaskRay 又得 Perl 了，把下载的字体文件名标准化
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 那等你招人后，多发照片
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那时候小秘抓这里的url发去性浪围脖，结果有某些人发的url不堪，我就被性浪404了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 那人妖，不是小蜜
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 真神使者，世间万物
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 为啥你的irc要走 roylez的出口
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 因为有irssi的时候我不能忍xchat和屁精
<iGoogle> 。这啥
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 如果这freenode支持latin编码，我也可以在自己机器跑irssi
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 要不你编个utf-8的cmd.exe给我玩玩...应该很简单的
<iGoogle> 不理解。估计又都是些颓废的主机环境。
<iGoogle> 。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: cmd.exe颜色无能utf-8无能...
<iGoogle> 。 换系统
<iGoogle> 我去折腾下高级的cairo立体效果
<hata> 怎样把ls出来的文件有颜色
<MeaCulpa> sexwave 微薄可以用msn帐号登录了....
<Stifler> 谁推荐个绿色环保的文件管理器萨
<jiero> iGoogle: rage的新游戏视频出了，你准备换显卡了么
<hata> 让
<lemonhall> hata: ls --color ??
<roylez> Stifler: bash
<Stifler> roylez: - -!
<MeaCulpa> hata: alias ls="ls -F --color=auto"
<roylez> hata: ls: aliased to ls -h --color=auto -X --time-style="+^[[33m[^[[32m%Y-%m-%d ^[[35m%k:%M^[[33m]^[[m"
<hata> 哇，啥意思
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...很有时间挂念吗
<MeaCulpa> hata: 别理他，后面都是颜色前缀哦日语
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没，ll好看点
<hata> 懂了
<my4899> 谁在 ubuntu中 安装过 WEB 服务器
<MeaCulpa> D:\>ls -l --color=auto
<MeaCulpa> ←[0mls: reading directory .: Invalid argument
<MeaCulpa> total 788
<MeaCulpa> drw-rw-rw-  5 jyxu 0      0 2011-01-27 12:44 ←[01;34m0verkill←[0m
<MeaCulpa> cmd.exe 不认
<MaskRay> --time-style 好
<roylez> AIX arcrs6kc403e2:/mnt/aix61/tl6sp2# oslevel -rl 6100-06
<roylez> Fileset                                 Actual Level           Recommended ML
<roylez> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
<roylez> Java6.sdk                               6.0.0.200              6.0.0.215
<hata> 这个配置到哪里？ alias ls="ls -F --color=auto"
 * MeaCulpa 本机起个sshd, 再连回来
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: WIN下就每一个好用的终端
<Stifler> 灰熊VS雷霆进入第三个加时……
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 天杀的java
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: 自己起sshd
<Stifler> 谁要SSH
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...不就差了一点点么
<mayli> MeaCulpa: cmd 找不到/bin/ls
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 那是你没装ls
<MeaCulpa> ls比cd慢太多了，没啥用
<MeaCulpa> typo，比dir慢太多
<my4899> la
<my4899> ls
<hata> 这个配置到哪里？ alias ls="ls -F --color=auto"
<mayli> MeaCulpa: /me 吃芥末
 * mayli 吃芥末
<hata> .bashrc?
<Stifler> hata: ~/.bashrc ?
<nsdy> byobu：强化你的screen http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/byobu/
<roylez> nsdy: 这废柴不用也罢
<MeaCulpa> screen本来已经够花了
<hata> 囧，没效果
<hata> 重启terminal可以了
<nsdy> roylex: 废柴。。。功能多强大啊 难道兄台有更好的? 嘿嘿 拿出来分享下
<jyf1987> mutt乱码是怎么回事
<mayli> nsdy: 机器人?
<MaskRay> roylez: alias ls=$'xxx' ?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: AIX的Screen binary版本极其旧，没啥好折腾的
<roylez> nsdy: http://s2.kimag.es/share/4465557.png
<nsdy> mayli: 新手？ 很明显你见过这么人性化的机器人吗
<MaskRay> roylez: $ 是用来使 escape sequence 生效的？
<roylez> MaskRay: 对
<roylez> MaskRay: 要不然你就得 c-c esc 来输那些符号了
<nsdy> roylez: 惊现神人 安装的应用 还是自己配置的？
<roylez> nsdy: 显然自己配的
<Stifler> ..
<mayli> nsdy: rss osmsg.com ?
<nsdy> roylez: 好有感觉 把配置交出来吧 嘿嘿 我分享下
<nsdy> mayli: 答对了 欢迎光来，希望你能在这里找到有用的信息
<roylez> nsdy: https://github.com/roylez/dotfiles/blob/master/.screenrc
<mayli> nsdy: 那泥这机器人比 kk 有差距，没有转发回复
<nsdy> mayli: 要学会观看回复 里面往往会有很重要的东西
<jyf1987> nsdy: 尤其是2楼？
<mayli> jyf1987: 呵呵
<nsdy> jyf1987: 这个 我的解答吗。。。 好吧 我去看看怎么弄才能取消掉...。。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你这个只能linux用用...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: aix就免了吧，版本差太远了
<nsdy> jyf1987 mayli 抱歉了两位兄弟， 恩 至于rss带回复的问题 暂时无解 让我好好琢磨琢磨 实在不行我就换主题 抱歉了哈 ...
<jyf1987>  nsdy 你问什么问题
<nsdy> jyf1987 rss文章里面带有用户评论的问题。。。如何解决...
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • ghost XP和ubuntu11.04双系统下安装WIN7后ubuntu神秘失踪... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330267&p=2318346#p2318346 我现在手上有CD...找人大概也能重做引导 不过听说用easyBCD更方便？只是全英文不知道怎么用...求一篇详细教程 谢了各位 统计信息: 发表于 由 aannvvc — 2011-05-10 13:40
<jyf1987> nsdy: 不要输出就是了
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 不失踪才是怪事
<^k^> ..
<moriramar> Loongjiang: ^k^ 現在沒有自動回复功能了吧。一定要上論壇回了吧。
<^k^> Loongjiang, 真的是你不这么认为吗？  ㍥ 
<nsdy> jyf1987 默认设置的是只输出文章  可是它给带上评论了
<jyf1987> nsdy: 谁给带了？
<pityonline> 请问怎么打出温度的符号？
<pityonline> 是不是只能复制？
<moriramar> pityonline: fcitx 我記得有軟鍵盤
<pityonline> moriramar: 我用的是 ibus
<moriramar> pityonline: 输入法呢？
<pityonline> moriramar: 五笔
<Stifler> °
<Stifler> 21°C
<FeiRuoWa> okay, trying bed again. for real this time.
<moriramar> pityonline: 那各種符號就是用z開頭。具體怎麼打我不記得了。
<jiero> ？
<moriramar> pityonline: 我記得詞庫是極點的吧，極點怎麼打就怎麼打吧。
<jiero> 好冷。
<pityonline> Stifler: 怎么打的？
<pityonline> moriramar: z 打开的没有温度的符号
<moriramar> pityonline: 不知道
<jiero> 大家怎么输入温度符号？
<kiss_kill> 我也想知道
<Stifler> pityonline: 用搜狗...
<jiero> 我是直接调用character map
<moriramar> pityonline: zzts
<jiero> 然后输入degree
<jiero> 找到。
<moriramar> pityonline: http://hi.baidu.com/shenwei86/blog/item/4b62d9079d61bdc17b894795.html
<jiero> 拉来
<moriramar> pityonline: ℃=zzts
<kiss_kill> ℃
<Stifler> °C
<nsdy> jyf1987 如果输出全文的话 就得带评论了... 要不然只能输出摘要...
<kiss_kill> 你说的五笔吧?
<kiss_kill> 拼音怎么弄呢？
<jiero> ibus里有哪些？
<kiss_kill> 拼音、五笔、二笔  嘎嘎
<pityonline> moriramar: ℃ 高级呀
<jiero> http://code.google.com/p/ibus/wiki/PinYinUserGuideCN#特殊词语
<jiero> 找到
<moriramar> pityonline: 那個文章有極點五筆的符號打法。
<moriramar> pityonline: ibus那個五筆用的就是極點的。
<pityonline> moriramar: 哦，原来如此！
<hata> 那么怎样在每次cd命令以后自动执行一次ls
<moriramar> kiss_kill: 二筆去找青松二筆输入法的文章就可以了。
<moriramar> hata: alias cd = cd %@ && ls %@?
<moriramar> hata: 我不知道……
<moriramar> 上面打錯了……
<moriramar> alias cd="cd $@ && ls" 好像很悲劇。
<pityonline> moriramar: 非常感谢！
<moriramar> pityonline: 不謝。
<locodir-user> hi?
<^k^> locodir-user, 好  ㍦ 
<locodir-user> 正在升级自己的ubuntu 到11版本
<MaskRay> bindkey -s '^zl' "ls\n"，很爽……
<moriramar> locodir-user: 總覺得你要悲劇。
<locodir-user> 为啥？
<hata> moriramar: 搞好
<moriramar> hata: 怎麼弄的？做shell的？
<if_else> 各位兄台，tmux 进入 复制模式后，选择文本后，按哪个键表示复制。之后 C-b ] 不能粘贴啊阿
<if_else> 谢谢了
<moriramar> if_else: 在字符界面？
<MeaCulpa> 这个网站居然还在... http://zuosa.com/MeaCulpa
<moriramar> if_else: 那直接用gpm用滑鼠就行了吧……
<if_else> moriramar: 在 终端的
<hata> alias ls="ls -F --color=auto"
<hata> cdl() {
<hata> 	cd "${1}";
<hata> 	ls;
<hata> }
<hata> alias cd=cdl
<^k^> hata:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<if_else> moriramar: 兄，选择了要复制的内容了
<if_else> 但是不知按哪个键进行复制
<moriramar> if_else: 是這樣如果是字符界面用滑鼠選擇了就自動複制，然後按中鍵粘。
<moriramar> if_else: 那個和tmux的功能差不多，可以用那個。
<if_else> moriramar: 我是在 tmux 中的，它有专门的 copy mode 我要复制的不支当前屏，还有上面的历史输出
<moriramar> MaskRay: ^zl是哪個鍵？ C-z C-l？
 * mikeandmore tmux好慢啊好慢。。。。
<moriramar> if_else: 哦，我不知道了。
<MaskRay> moriramar: C-z l
<moriramar> MaskRay: 哦，很不錯。
<if_else> moriramar: 兄，只是复制当前屏，会使用 中键
<moriramar> if_else: 那我就不和道了。還有我真的自信我比你小。～～～
<if_else> moriramar: 随意，不以大小论
<MaskRay> 用主席的，alias ls=$'ls -XF --color=auto --time-style="+\e[33m[\e[32m%Y-%m-%d \e[35m%k:%M\e[33m]\e[m"'
<if_else> moriramar: 三人行，必有我师页
<moriramar> ……
<moriramar> MaskRay: 我表示不搞那個，天天ls -l都習慣了……
<moriramar> MaskRay: 我真得覺得我很賤。
<MaskRay> 这个也不错：生乎吾後，其聞道也，亦先乎吾，吾從而師之
<MaskRay> moriramar: alias l='ls -l'
<moriramar> MaskRay: 悲劇了，emerge -e system 的時候忘把glibc gcc 去掉了……
<MeaCulpa> alias ll='ls -l'
<hata> MaskRay: 主席那个，后面那堆有什么技能
<moriramar> MaskRay: 不習慣，所以我才說我賤。
<if_else> moriramar: 兄，找到，进入选择模式后，按 Enter 回车，复制。之后到其他 窗口 C-b ] 粘贴
<MeaCulpa> 能省几个字母总是好的
<Stifler> ls -am 爱
<moriramar> 我就是那種手賤人士。
<pityonline> pocoyo: 看聊天记录
<MaskRay> hata: 让时间显示更漂亮
<pocoyo> pityonline: 哪儿的？
<pityonline> pocoyo: irc 里的呀
<pocoyo> pityonline: ℃ rqya 就是这符号 和 摄氏度 啊
<MaskRay> moriramar: glibc gcc?
<pocoyo> pityonline: fcitx
<moriramar> pocoyo: 你用的是 ibus-table-wubi 嗎？
<moriramar> pocoyo: 他用的 ibus
<moriramar> MaskRay: 嗯。
<pocoyo> moriramar: fcitx
<pityonline> pocoyo: fcitx 是打中文出符号是吗？
<moriramar> pityonline: 對。
<pocoyo> pityonline: 基本上是
<pityonline> moriramar: 高级
<moriramar> pityonline: fcitx 這功能不錯。好像新極點也這麼搞了。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 从不 -e，都是 -u 的；突然想起来 emerge system 很久没做过了……
<pityonline> moriramar: 万能五笔和极点的差不多
<shiky1> 程序测试员是干什么的
<pocoyo> pityonline: http://goo.gl/zSqxa 有个 fcitx目录下有个 wb_fh.html
<moriramar> MaskRay: 呃，剛更新完 gcc 從 4.4 更新到 4.5，按照guide 我就 -e 了一下，現在後悔了。
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/152634
<pityonline> moriramar: 万能五笔用的是 ;; 极点用的是 zz
<MaskRay> moriramar: 从来没理会这个 guide
<moriramar> pityonline: 嗯。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 你不用 Hardened。Hardened 安裝完後不按那個來會死得很惨。
 * pocoyo 睡觉去 
<MaskRay> moriramar: 怎么把 gcc glibc 去掉？
<pityonline> pocoyo: 高级呀，我都有换 fcitx 的冲动了
<moriramar> MaskRay: --no-replace gcc --no-replace glibc 好像是這樣。
<moriramar> pityonline: 不要換了，就這樣用吧……
<pityonline> moriramar: 我这个系统用 ibus，另一个就换 fcitx，熟悉一下
<moriramar> pityonline: 你會死的，會死的，會死的，會死的……
<jiero> 。。。
<pityonline> moriramar: 总比去字符映射表里找方便得多
<MaskRay> moriramar: 你是维护服务器的？
<moriramar> pityonline: 嗯，你去吧。我繼續念念碎。
<jiero> 谁告诉我ibus-pinyin里怎么输入ibus-table道德字符？
<jiero> 的。。。
<moriramar> jiero: 什麼時候 ibus-pinyin 和 ibus-table 有關了？
<moriramar> jiero: ibus-pinyin 是單獨的呀？
<jiero> moriramar: 不能调用么。。。
<jiero> 太艰难了吧。
<moriramar> jiero: 不能。
<moriramar> jiero: 前面有人給了個wiki上面說怎麼打符號，你去看看吧。
<jiero> 要是按一键调用也好啊。
<jiero> 那是我给的吧。
<pityonline> moriramar: :P
<^k^> 新⇨ Wine及其分支 • ubuntu下的Debug问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330273&p=2318399#p2318399 window下运行->debug, ubuntu下有debug么，有，如何调用 没，有类似的么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fosbin — 2011-05-10 14:22
<jiero> 算，只装2个的情况下，直接换输入法再换回来？
<jiero> 。。。
<bluek> 大家好
<pocoyo> bluek: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<bluek> 好多年没有上irc了。
<bluek> pocoyo 是机器人？
<moriramar> jiero: 那不蛋疼嗎？
<jiero> moriramar: 你不是说么。。。
<moriramar> jiero: 我說前面有個用 pinyin 的打字符的 wiki 你去看看，什麼時候說兩個都裝了？
<moriramar> jiero: wubi 在 table 裹，pinyin 不在……
<moriramar> bluek: pocoyo 那個是自動回復。
<moriramar> bluek: 你和他說話他會真人回答你的。當然也可能不睬你。
<bluek> 那还是机器人
<jiero> moriramar: 我都说了那个wiki是我发的。。。http://code.google.com/p/ibus/wiki/PinYinUserGuideCN#特殊词语  不是。。。 而且装了ibus-table，也调不出来。
<bluek> 呵呵
<bluek> moriramar: 好多年没用irc了，很多指令都忘记了。哈。。。
<moriramar> jiero: 我暈，我倆的話沒一句對上嗎？
<moriramar> jiero: 那我不知道了。
<jlzhang> 最近老是提示我升级，需要升级吗？我是Ubuntu新手。
<bluek> 你想升就升一下
<jlzhang> 我还是再等等吧，听说升级后不是太稳定。
<moriramar> jiero: 話說 Wiki 上說 Ubuntu 不是安裝 ibus-pinyin-db-open-phrase 的嗎？和 table 也沒關系呀……
<jiero> moriramar: 我要的不是那些符号阿。我想要table里的符号。
<moriramar> jiero: 你是說⑴℃＋這樣的？
<jiero> 恩
<jiero> 　　　　　　　　　　　--\--+--/--
<jiero> 　　　　　　　　　　　 {　o_o　}
<jiero> ┏━━━━━━━━━━oOo━(__)━oOo━┓
<jiero> 　
<jiero> ┗━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━┛
<jiero> 　　　┏━━━━┓　　┏━━━━┓
<jiero> 　　　┃　搜索　┃　　┃手气不错┃
<jiero> 　　　┗━━━━┛　　┗━━━━┛
<^k^> jiero:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<moriramar> jiero: 玩這個會死。
<moriramar> jiero: 簡單地說讓管理員真人看到的話一般都是直接ban的～
<iGoogle> moriramar: 不会的。本irc很仁慈的。
<oooo> moriramar: ban的是ip还是什么？
<moriramar> iGoogle: 那是你。
<iGoogle> jiero: 你这家伙。 lol
<moriramar> iGoogle: 你仁慈的我們都知道。
<oooo> 现在还有人10.10吗
<jiero> iGoogle: 我被提踢过一次。
<moriramar> iGoogle: 神嘛。
<moriramar> oooo: 昵稱。
<jiero> 还是触及了敏感的心。
<moriramar> jiero: 符号 输入ifuhao
<iGoogle> moriramar: 不是吧。过年我们都刷屏玩的啊。你不知道啊
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10]
<oooo> moriramar: 昵称就直接换了啊
<moriramar> iGoogle: ……你也知道那是過年！
<palomino|working> 11.04 sucks...
<iGoogle> :P
<jiero> moriramar: 不知道怎么用阿。 输入了ifuhao也不能干什么
<moriramar> oooo: 我不做那種事。ban evasion = permanent ban
<oooo> 昨晚熬夜到4点，安装10.10
<oooo> 囧啊
<metbsd> freenode甚么服务器不会掉线，我电信的用户
<moriramar> jiero: 呃……
<jlzhang> 11.04不好用吗？
<oooo> Gnome3的GTK主题挂了
<oooo> 任你怎么弄，就是挂了，无奈
<oooo> unity还是不错的，但是还是10.10顺手
<oooo> linsux has joined the room
<jlzhang> 我是用EPC上网本的，unity听说上网本支持得挺好，是吗？
<oooo> 14:38
<oooo> linsuxy has joined the room
<oooo> 14:38
<leaveboy> 恭喜你挂了
<oooo> 空间利用的不错
<oooo> linsux：你和linsuxy什么关系
<linsux> 因为经常掉线，所以需要多开几个，以免掉线损失聊天记录
<oooo> 。。。。
<moriramar> linsux, 不損失，看標題。
<moriramar> metbsd: FreeNode 不掉線就不叫 FreeNode 了。
<linsux> 但是经常掉线，只能多挂几个，以免掉了线
<linsux> 为什么啊
<Gun^Rose> arch的gnome3还算稳定，不过用起来浑身蛋疼啊。。。。
<oooo> 我就没掉过啊
<oooo> 难道是在墙外的好处？
<iGoogle> Speed Dreams （竞速梦想）是一款跨平台的开源赛车游戏，基于 Torcs 分支
<moriramar> oooo: 你是4點安裝 10.10 我是裝個 Gentoo 己經2天2夜了。
<linsux> 你在星球哪个位置
<moriramar> oooo: 當然我都是睡過去的。
<oooo> moriramar: 我不会安装gentoo
<moriramar> iGoogle: 怎麼樣？好玩嗎？
<oooo> moriramar: 。。。
<moriramar> oooo: 你沒掉過？
<moriramar> oooo: Netsplit呢？
<oooo> moriramar: 没有
<moriramar> oooo: 這還真神了。
<oooo> moriramar: 我只用这个频道
<oooo> 为什么我刚刚在标题栏点了一下中建，就不能输入了??
<oooo> 我还以为掉线了。。。
<linsux> 为什么freenode就要掉线
<linsux> 你以为你的第一次要没了
<oooo> 你们都在说掉线的事呢
<oooo> 话说我不怎么上irc的，所以很难碰到掉线
<bluek> 我第一次用
<oooo> bluek: 欢迎
<mikeandmore> oooo: 学校网络都处于半瘫痪状态
<bluek> 应该说，我已经十年没用了
<z777> bluek: hehe
<bluek> ：）
<oooo> mikeandmore: 我就是学校网络啊
<MaskRay> bluek: 老前辈
<z777> bluek: 老油条
<bluek> 嗯嗯，老油条。
<linsux> 中国的防火墙估计是linux的
<bluek> 貌似linuxfans.org/6667关掉之前我就不用了。
<linsux> 嵌入式
<jiero> Speed Dreams 不如Torcs好玩，Torcs多简单，Speed Dreams要搞死我。
<mikeandmore> oooo: 我们学校。。。。
<mikeandmore> oooo: 现在都没法上国外网站
<bluek> 前两天突然想起，还有irc ，于是马上install xchat
<oooo> mikeandmore: 是无线不
<mikeandmore> oooo: 学校表示这个学期就不管了，下个学期再说
<oooo> mikeandmore: 话说等几天我也要回去了，就得练习翻墙了
<mikeandmore> oooo: 不管有线无线，3个校区都不行。无论怎么接入
<oooo> mikeandmore: 好悲催
<iGoogle> Torcs 我可记得有点不物理性。。。有点呆滞
<linsux> 国外哪里
<iGirl> iGoogle: http://tianqi.911cha.com/tubiao.html
<iGirl> iGoogle: 这个好看点哦
<bluek> 下了哈，有时间再来哈
<iGirl> 不用叠加图标
<iGoogle> 不透明的，多丑啊。
<iGoogle> 叠加才能表示出变化
<iGirl> 也可以叠加的
<iGirl> 不透明+彩色  ,更加醒目啊
<iGoogle> 。 那你试试。反正47的，几乎是标准了。你应该遵循的
<moriramar> iGoogle: Linux 下推薦幾個大家可以一起玩的遊戲吧。
<iGirl> 关键是人家有对应的文字啊,你那个连暴雨都没有...今天我才加的...你湖南不下暴雨的啊
<iGoogle> mori
<iGoogle> iGirl: 俄。是没碰过。 o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<moriramar> iGoogle: 悲劇，剛才又kernel panic了，你剛才有推薦什麼嗎？
<iGirl> iGoogle: ....没点标准化的意识....
<iGoogle> moriramar: etqw thr LAN
<moriramar> etqw thr LAN 我看下，謝了。
<iGoogle> iGirl: nnnd 你自己去对应上全部的嘛。
<iGirl> iGoogle: 我弄下来再和你理论
<iGirl> iGoogle: 肯定要的了
<iGirl> 不然残缺的
<oooo> 现在有什么地方干旱吗？
<iGirl> iGoogle: 你去美化去
<iGoogle> 对应得屁上。那些英文，翻译出来，都差不多意思。
<iGirl> oooo: 江苏 浙江
<iGoogle> 都重复的
<oooo> 哦，这样惨
<iGirl> iGoogle: 所以这里比较麻烦...首先是资源那里来的,人家用的什么标准...
<iGirl> 术语列表 图标列表都有才好
<iGoogle> 国内的文字，又不合那些。所以自己定义吧
<iGirl> 还有现在更新是早上9点...我8点多来了看的是昨天的天气..
<iGirl> 什么网站啊
<iGoogle> 。
<iGirl> iGoogle: 你9点上班当然没发现了
<iGoogle> 你要gif动态的不。
<iGirl> 这个本身不动态的吧
<iGoogle> 我不知道什么时候更新。
<iGoogle> 放到gtk窗口，不就可以动态了嘛。
<iGirl> 我这几天才发现的啊,还以为是我的程序有bug呢
<iGirl> iGoogle: 不用那么麻烦,我的不依赖gtk的
<iGoogle> 全屏闪电，提示
<iGoogle> aosd显示
<iGoogle> x11::aosd
<iGirl> 哦,osd也可以
<moriramar> iGoogle: 我好像有些悲劇 etqw 跑不起來𠯫……
<iGoogle> mo
<iGoogle> moriramar: 去找一个win的中文版本。里面带了x86的。
<iGirl> iGoogle: 那弄一个trayicon,鼠标移到就显示天气
<moriramar> iGoogle: 不，我是說顯卡……
<iGoogle> iGirl: ... 蛋痛
<iGirl> moriramar: 啥显卡
<moriramar> iGirl: Radeon HD 4225
<iGirl> iGoogle: 那不然弄gtk干嘛,我的脚本没有依赖x的东西
<moriramar> iGirl: 集成的。
<iGirl> moriramar: 集成的也有型号,是不?
<moriramar> iGirl: 上面寫了。Radeon HD 4225
<moriramar> 而且我不太打fps……鄙人就是傳說中CS教學關都打不過的那個。
<moriramar> 當時都把班裹的人都驚住了。
<iGirl> moriramar: 用的开源就试试ppa的最新xorg,不过ati的驱动效率不行的
<iGoogle> 。那去玩 zaz
<moriramar> iGirl: 我還是用官方的吧。
<iGirl> moriramar: 这个觉悟不玩也算,我也是好不了多少的
<moriramar> iGirl: 3D還是用官方的好些，開源的3D還是不如官方，根據 Phoronix
<iGirl> 我的就是玩玩quake3的第一个难度
<moriramar> iGoogle: 謝，我再看看zaz
<jiero> 呃。Quake3第一个难度我被打败好不
<iGirl> moriramar: 最好的性能是nvidia的官方驱动
<iGoogle> iGirl: 人才。第一难度。。。
<moriramar> iGirl: 哎……
<jiero> 。。。
<iGirl> jiero: 罗姐,同病相怜啊
<iGoogle> lol
<jiero> iGirl: 不过我喜欢FPS
<moriramar> iGoogle: 應該沒我人才。
<iGirl> iGoogle: 呵呵,其实是可以打到第三个难度的啦
<iGirl> 不过不能通关的
<iGirl> moriramar: 万别的吧
<jiero> 我Nexuiz通关了
<iGirl> jiero: 啊,这个我不习惯
<jiero> Xonotic也通关了～
<jiero> Sauerbraten也是～
<jiero> 但是warsow就没赢过一次
<iGoogle> 那我要打你，不是欺负你嘛。我是nightmare的级别。 iGirl
<jiero> 你就是nightmare
<iGoogle> @@
<iGirl> iGoogle: 我从来没敢和你打过啦,现在更加不玩了
<iGirl> jiero: 赞
<iGirl> 虽然现在电脑 鼠标都很好
<iGirl> 没那个心情
<jiero> 那就不玩了。来Zero-K吧。我用一群一群小东西淹了你
<iGoogle> 要是能不死一个小兵的，就来
<jiero> Quake里瞄准不了你。我在Zero-K里可是特种狙击手～
 * iGoogle 喜欢卖掉小兵
<iGirl> jiero: 作弊是王道,哈哈,quake4我就是作弊通关的,home front大了几关放弃了不好玩
<iGirl> jiero: q3是节奏快瞄准难的
<moriramar> 再次悲劇。
<moriramar> Ubuntu 的 Kernel Panic 真強呀……
<jiero> 哦～
<jiero> 。。。
<iGoogle> iGirl: 这家伙是谁的马甲？ -> moriramar
<jiero> 我是成群送死型的
<jiero> 不管什么游戏
<moriramar> ZAZ不就是祖馬嗎？
<jiero> 不是
<moriramar> iGoogle: 我不是馬甲，我是主號。
<iGirl> jiero: 我不管,单机才打,不赢就作弊
<jiero> zaz是祖玛的祖宗
<jiero> 。。。
<moriramar> jiero: ……
<iGoogle> iGirl: ++
<iGirl> iGoogle: 不服气啊
<iGirl> 来啊
<moriramar> 這下好，kernel panic 完把 /etc/sudoers 打壞了，只能用 pkexec 了。
<jiero> ^_^
<jiero> moriramar: 来挑Kernel Panic  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Kernel_Panic
<^k^> ⇪ title: Kernel Panic - Ubuntu中文
<iGirl> iGoogle: http://tianqi.911cha.com/101281404.html
<iGirl> 这个天气网站也不错哦
<jiero> iGirl: 我是耍的开心就行的，败无数场
 * edison0354 Chrome沙箱宣告被攻破
<moriramar> jiero: 那我更愿意玩 war3。
<iGoogle> iGirl: 这是抄别人的。
<iGirl> jiero: 败了还开心啊...我要赢的,作弊也要
<moriramar> edison0354: 不錯呀。
<moriramar> edison0354: 那今年不就只有 Firefox 還沒攻破了嗎？
<iGirl> iGoogle: 那肯定啦,都是气象局拿资料的啦
<edison0354> moriramar: FF没被攻破？
<lemonhallatvpn> moriramar: 强大
<moriramar> edison0354: 今年……
<iGoogle> iGirl: 你傻了。你去sohu还是啥，可以找到一模一样的网页。
<jiero> war3多无聊阿。。。找个英雄啥的。。。
<edison0354> moriramar: 不过根据Google的速度……说不定哪天就补回来了
<iGirl> iGoogle: 给你看看而已啦...
<iGoogle> 我觉得立体字，蛮好看的啊。
<jiero> 我在Zero-K里的英雄类单位就是专门反重型冲锋的。 http://i.imgur.com/GFKdB.png
<jiero> 隐身的远距离狙击手。
<iGoogle> jiero: 这看不懂。别贴了。
<iGirl> iGoogle: 就喜欢卖弄点小技术,不完善功能...讨厌
<iGoogle> 对应不上的，放弃
<iGoogle> 明智
<iGirl> ...
<iGirl> 明智...
<jiero> 明智
<iGoogle> 发现ff居然上2台机器。
<iGoogle> 给你一个好玩的。 iGirl
<iGirl> 来啦
<iGoogle> m-array-pic(){montage $* null: -thumbnail 260x220 -bordercolor Lavender -background black +polaroid -background LightGray -geometry -26-20 -tile x4 ~/montage-array.jpg}
<iGirl> iGoogle: 解释一下
<iGirl> 不然那里看得懂
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/152642
<iGirl> iGoogle: ...ee你也有这些货啊...
<iGirl> 严重bs
<iGirl> lol
<iGoogle> 给你一个函数。你罗嗦个啥
<leaveboy> iGoogle: 此图甚好！求more
<lemonhallatvpn> ...........
<Cherrot> 有谁在Ubuntu成功安装Google Earth 6.0了？
<leaveboy> iGirl: 你还真是个女娃子
<iGirl> iGoogle: 收起来了..你慢慢折腾,我弄好图标先啊
<iGirl> leaveboy: 君上何出此言?
<leaveboy> iGirl: 男人的直觉
<leaveboy> iGirl: 你没得的
<iGirl> leaveboy: 你的直觉和你的jj一样烂lol
<leaveboy> iGirl: =====================================））
<leaveboy> iGirl: 顶你！
<iGirl> leaveboy: 哈哈
<metbsd> 我靠，女的玩linux？
<jlzhang> 请文明用语
<metbsd> 我靠linux吃饭
<metbsd> 我靠
 * iGirl 没空~~~等下再来
<leaveboy> jlzhang: 我一直很文明
<freeflying> iGirl, ?
<freeflying> iGoogle, iGirl 是谁啊
<iGirl> freeflyi哇,惊动ff,笑得罪该万死
<iGirl> 小的不是笑得
<jiero> 。。。
<leaveboy> top
<jiero> iGirl: 除了今天意外，你见过freeflying说话么。。。
<zhenbeiju55> 大家好 我来了
<zhenbeiju55> ~~
<iGirl> jiero: 没...
<zhenbeiju55> 做个广告阿 ~~
<zhenbeiju55> 我写的一个应用 ， android手机的
<jiero> 广告时间
<zhenbeiju55> 网址是http://www.eoemarket.com/apps/19314
<zhenbeiju55> 免费
<zhenbeiju55> 有android 都去看看~~   给点意见顺便
<freeflying> jiero, 我天天在这里
<jiero> freeflying: 我知道
<jiero> 就像 det一直在spring频道里，但是你不和它说话，就会以为他是bot。
<jiero> 。。。
<iGoogle> freeflying_UDS:  oops。。。 那是论坛的黑脸。你别理会就是嘛。
<leaveboy> http://imagebin.org/152643
<iGirl> iGoogle: 48x48的图标有点小呢...
<lerosua> iGoogle: 以后上不了gtalk了，
<leaveboy> lerosua: ？？
<lerosua> leaveboy: 今天五分钟断线一次
<iGirl> iGoogle: 有没有批量转换png+放大的脚本?
<iGirl> gif的
<leaveboy> 不是吧
<leaveboy> 我这好像还没有断
<jlzhang> gimp支持脚本，不过用Perl做可能更容易。
<iGoogle> lerosua: why
<iGirl> iGoogle: 死那里去了?
<iGoogle> .
<lerosua> iGoogle: 中华局域网要成立了啊
<GPLfeng> apt-fast真给力呀 下载软件包比以前快多了
<iGirl> lerosua: 草民发来贺电
<lemonhallatvpn> GPLfeng: 你试试给/etc/axel加个30个线程。。你会感觉跟给力
 * leaveboy 前段时间温家宝说了句话： 青年人要有自己的思想 感觉说的很不错
<guanml> lemonhallatvpn: 小心人家封你ip
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: xwinx向来都是 axel -n200 的
<lemonhallatvpn> guanml: 没被封过。。。。。。。
<lerosua> leaveboy: 影帝的话能信吗
<lemonhallatvpn> guanml: APT-FAST就是用来搞PPA的
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: ............
<happyaron> jyf1987: 他机器不会宕机吗？
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 你是个变态
<lemonhallatvpn> leaveboy: 你适合入党
<GPLfeng> lemonhallatvpn：不敢试 怕网站封我ip
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那是他的事 据说他机器几十个gb的内存
<jyf1987> 不过 50我是试过的
<jyf1987> 一般我是靠20
<happyaron> jyf1987: ... 拔两条给我
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 几十G是服务器吧。。。。。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你问他去阿 我又没有
<guanml> lemonhallatvpn: 30个线程，对服务器端的压力还是很大的，如果使用的人一多，很可能就当机了
 * lemonhallatvpn 等我有米了，我就全用固态硬盘。。。。。。
<happyaron> 服务器可以限制ip的线程数。
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 求废弃机械硬盘
<happyaron> lemonhallatvpn: 同求
<GPLfeng> 为了加速下载getdeb的软件才用的Apt-fast 不用Apt-fast的话简直可以算得上龟速
<happyaron> GPLfeng: 让它下载着，然后干别的。PPA我都这么弄。
<jyf1987> 30个算个啥阿 迅雷不都是开好多了么
<happyaron> jyf1987: 迅雷就5个
<happyaron> 默认
<zhangkaixuan> 重大新闻 Ubuntu未来4年目标：发展2亿用户  http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/ubuntu-goal/
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 分多个服务器下嘛
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 未来 4 年目标：发展 2 亿用户 : OSMSG
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那是现在的默认
<happyaron> jyf1987: 以前也是5个的
<jyf1987> happyaron: 什么时候出中国版、？ 我把我们一个编辑都发展成 ubuntu用户了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 以前最多能加到20，现在只能加到10
<jyf1987> 他就提了两个小问题 我感觉中国版可以解决
<happyaron> jyf1987: 已经有了啊 china-images.ubuntu.com
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你们那个能用么
<MeaCulpa> 既然世界各地的源host的文件一模一样，何不各处下一点合并起来
<happyaron> jyf1987: 用是能用的。
<leaveboy> 唉！我也掉线啦
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 迅雷就是这个原理嘛
<zhenbeiju55> zhenbeiju55 sets mode +i zhenbeiju55
<zhenbeiju55> -NickServ- This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 只要服务器支持断点续传 就可以这么干
<zhenbeiju55> 这个是什么意思 +i？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 不怎么给力阿
<leaveboy> zhenbeiju55: 机器任啊
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 我就这么干
<zhenbeiju55> leaveboy, 哦
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 你怎么干？修改apt-get?
<happyaron> jyf1987: 和cdimage.ubuntu.com是一个ip段的，ip就差一位，你觉得能快到哪去。
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 我gentoo...
<happyaron> jyf1987: axel -n2000 干吧
<jyf1987> happyaron: 这跟ip啥关系 我是说具体软件修改
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: ???
<happyaron> jyf1987: 修改很少
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额 这个你本地io估计也卡呢
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那不就是了
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 编辑？UBUNTU？什么编辑？UBUNTU够用？
<jyf1987> axel是可以用几个url来加速的呀
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 哦
<zhangkaixuan> 重大新闻 Ubuntu未来4年目标：发展2亿用户  http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/ubuntu-goal/
<iGoogle> 都是满速，瞎扯啥。
<MeaCulpa> axel 不好，aria2c比较舒服
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: happyaron .....你们两个穷鬼。。。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: hoho
<hata> 东京的货不太行
<hata> 第一次买就返修了
<happyaron> lemonhallatvpn: :)
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今天总算没虚度，写了几句脚本，连上BV Server, su - db2, 再开始干数据...
<GPLfeng> Warsow下了33%了好慢啊
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 你既然玩数据 用R么
<missing> iGoogle: ee赶紧去转换我放的图标文件成png的
<MeaCulpa>                              _
<MeaCulpa>   ____  _   _   ____  _ _ _ (_) ____
<MeaCulpa>  / ___)| | | | / _  || | | || ||  _ \
<MeaCulpa> ( (___ | |_| |( (_| || | | || || | | |
<MeaCulpa>  \____) \__  | \___ | \___/ |_||_| |_|
<^k^> MeaCulpa:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: ……
<MeaCulpa> 好险...小红点用不习惯
<GPLfeng> :-))
<iGoogle> missing: gif... 自己convert就知道了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你7小时，写了7句？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 恩，之前没有领悟到，原来连上的是windows...
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 只要区分得出男女就好。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我上一份再上一份工作，一年写20行代码
<iGoogle> 这。。。。当老板？
<missing> iGoogle: 我要批量的脚本
<MeaCulpa> 没啊，SA,DBA,PM, Everything
<iGoogle> missing: for i in *.gif; do convert $i $i.png; done
<jiero> GPLfeng: warsow 干嘛下deb版本的？
<jiero> GPLfeng: 大多FPS都是3位一体
<happyaron> iGoogle: 用神之pl啊。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 干吗用shell捏。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 一个不懂。保姆类？
<iGoogle> happyaron: 。干嘛干嘛
<iGoogle> 你用你的dash去
<missing> iGoogle: 完了...不透明是不好看
<iGoogle> 这不废话嘛。
<iGoogle> 47透明的，到处都是啊
<missing> iGoogle: 弄个彩色的过来咧
<happyaron> iGoogle: 你把我的dash抢了啊。
<iGoogle> missing: 我就那套。没了
<iGoogle> happyaron: 我已经被你吓得不敢用了啊
<missing> iGoogle: convert是那个包的
<missing> 我这里没有呢
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: iGoogle find . -name '*.JPG' | while read i;do convert -resize 33% "$i" "./converted/${i%}";done
<iGoogle> imagemagick
<jyf1987> 我这也开始断irc了
<happyaron> iGoogle: 那刚才那个你咋写的。。。
<happyaron> jyf1987: ssl
<missing> 哦
<happyaron> jyf1987: 应该还能稳定点
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: .
<GPLfeng> jiero：习惯了:-D
<jyf1987> happyaron: 现在是看到你是ssl连接  就隔一阵断你一下 骚扰你
<iGoogle> happyaron: 哪个
<MeaCulpa> 信shell不如信find
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: while 不还是shell
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 别自作聪明了。他那就一个zip目录下的gif
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: :P
<happyaron> jyf1987: 换端口
<iGoogle> 不find。 lol
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: for f in *jpg; do xx ; done
<MeaCulpa> ls -1 | xargs ....
<happyaron> nnd，pidgin上gtalk也被断线了。
<MeaCulpa> ä¿¡ls
<iGoogle> .
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 对，信我。
<happyaron> lol
<iGoogle> happyaron: 难道斗篷说中了？
<happyaron> iGoogle: 斗篷说啥了？
<iGoogle> ler.
<iGoogle> 跑了
<iGoogle> 自己看上面
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你才知道？ 我都被折腾2天了
<happyaron> jyf1987: ...
<jyf1987> 斗篷被折腾3天了 哈哈 比我多一天
<iGoogle> 折腾2天了。咋不早说？
<jyf1987> irc是好 就是单条信息长度限制太多了
<jyf1987> 他就是折腾 并不完全断  我也懒得说
<jyf1987> 隔一阵给你搞掉线一下 nnd
<happyaron> 全民代理时代。
<jyf1987> msn都上不了 现在只能上irc稳定些 虽然今天开始irc也开始断了
<happyaron> iGoogle: 哪些？
<happyaron> iGoogle: 引用一下？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 代理？ 骨头那网站都直接访问不了 搞不好是在测试白名单
<MeaCulpa> 骨头？blog?
<happyaron> jyf1987: ...
<iGoogle> 问斗篷
<jyf1987> bones麻
<happyaron> he's lazy bones
<jyf1987> 我的博客倒是没问题 哈哈
<jyf1987> 以后搞xmpp网络应用吧 反正xmpp好扩展
<jyf1987> 论坛架在xmpp上
<happyaron> 我博客被xx过一次，然后乖乖把文章删了，不能影响我那个host...
<iGoogle> lerosua: 来批斗下这穷疯了的，还在用blog的 jyf1987
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额 太没前途了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 开各种xmpp私服，这就难封了。
<happyaron> jyf1987: blogs.gnome.org被封了，我担当得起么。。。
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 斗篷也用 有啥
<lerosua> iGoogle: 我斗不羸他
<jyf1987> happyaron: 怕个p
<iGoogle> ..
<MeaCulpa> awk slide...不错
<MeaCulpa> 自己花钱买的域名，被墙了当然着急
<jyf1987> 我来想想看怎么在xmpp上构建个论坛玩
<happyaron> jyf1987: 不能影响别人，又不是我自己单独申请的域名。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那你就自己申请个么
<happyaron> j
<lerosua> jyf1987: 申请个域名，然后让它被xx,这不二嘛
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我懒得维护，直接让gnome的sysadmin去操心就好了。
<jyf1987> 钱不是问题阿 淘宝上有他人代购 让ee付款就行了
<happyaron> haha
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你还敢跟我將 我刚想起来 lerosua.info
<iGoogle> 这斗嘴的好玩
<happyaron> jyf1987: irc没几个人用，应该不会被xx吧
<jyf1987> happyaron: 会封 我那接入的isp就有一段时间封端口嘛
<happyaron> jyf1987: 哦，这是怕木马
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我是说game for windows会不会封这个服务器啥的
<jyf1987> 我那里的似乎是封freenode的6667连接 oftc倒是没问题
<jyf1987> 不过我还是希望有个国内的基于p2p的聊天娱乐网络 可以聊天 发文章 共享视频
<lerosua> jyf1987: 你有lerosua.info又怎样 又能威胁我啥
<jyf1987> 这样就不在乎墙了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 封6667是安全常识吧，防止很多传统木马。
<jyf1987> lerosua: 那倒没什么 刚好我写了个blog 给你也建起来 然后发点信息就是了
<jyf1987> happyaron: 这个太扯淡了 封个端口有什么用 别人不能换个
<if_else> 各位兄台，如何使用网上的一些 django 开源扩展？谢谢
<happyaron> jyf1987: 老木马就是不能换啊。
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 你咋又搞这样的事情？专门害老实的斗篷
<jyf1987> iGoogle: hoho 我单独买也要那么多钱 如果我买7个话 一个域名才1块钱 所以我就买了7个了
<jyf1987> 这就叫，昵称也，国之重器也，不可不察
<iGoogle> 还7个？都些啥
<jyf1987> 还有 xihels.info  xioooli.info
<jyf1987> 还有几个忘记了
<flay1> Cannot send to channel 是什么意思
<iGoogle> 这死家伙。难道这是真的？
<happyaron> iGoogle: 无所谓
<jyf1987> 这还有假？ 你自己看  whois嘛
<happyaron> iGoogle: 我blog仿冒不了，哈哈
<jyf1987> happyaron: 哼哼 过一阵买个 happyaron.info
<jyf1987> 把他指向python.com
<happyaron> jyf1987: 买呗，你慢慢投资。
<iGoogle> happyaron: 让  XwinX 和 lerosua 再去搞死一个 jyf1987.
<happyaron> iGoogle: lol
<iGoogle> 停电了。我这居然没断网
<iGoogle> ups养这一个路由
<jyf1987> 你是sb
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 死家伙。 你担心了？
<jyf1987> 担心啥
<iGoogle> 去买一个我的nick的。
 * happyaron iGoogle 的nick很多，哈哈
<iGoogle> 我会暴力破解出来的。
<happyaron> eexpress.info?
<jyf1987>  老子没你那么空闲 今天要完成10个接口 虽然是curd的 也费劲
<iGoogle> 去吧。这便宜啊
<jyf1987> 我上godaddy看看
 * edison0354 苹果品牌价值超越 Google，达 1,533 亿美元
<jyf1987> 苹果钱赚得辛苦点 要出硬件
<iGoogle> happyaron: 只有几个人懂暴力破解。 lol
<happyaron> jyf1987: 体验好啊
 * edison0354 果粉+G粉飘过……
<happyaron> edison0354: 体验好啊。
<edison0354> happyaron: ？
<FrankLv> 我记得ssh密钥登录时会检查公钥目录权限等信息，比如other权限不能读写，有具体的规定么？
<iGoogle> 下班算了
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我是说他辛苦 硬件你不能随便扩大产能的 但是google那个软件是可以随便扩大的
<happyaron> edison0354: 软硬件搭配，这样体验好
<happyaron> iGoogle: 你又下班
<FrankLv> 或者openssh的哪个部分源代码
<Barden> 问个问题，现在有什么工具可以查询本地到一个网站，中间经过的路由节点
 * Barden 问个问题，现在有什么工具可以查询本地到一个网站，中间经过的路由节点
<edison0354> happyaron: Google做服务，水果做用户体验，我的感觉
<happyaron> jyf1987: 但是我觉得Jobs一日不死，Google就别想超过Apple
<happyaron> edison0354: Android呢
<Barden> traceroute貌似不行了
<pityonline> 今天登录了一下 webqq，发现图标有 tux 的：http://twitpic.com/4vqb1g
<qq361277534> 大家有在ubuntu下用gcc 4.1的吗
<jyf1987> happyaron: 死了也一时半会超不过 但是从长期来看 google肯定能超过苹果的
<qq361277534> 版本11.04的
<edison0354> happyaron: android的用户体验跟iOS没法比吧……
<happyaron> jyf1987: 不知道
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 11.04升级补丁后，几乎每次冷开机都会黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330291&p=2318593#p2318593 能听到登录窗口的声音，能听到自动登录后的音乐，但屏幕就是黑的。 好在设置了自动登录，根据记忆，按ctrl+alt+del，再按向下的方向键，回车，将电脑重启。再次启动就能正常显示登录窗口了。 笔记本，Thin ...
<happyaron> edison0354: 它不还是想做这种产品么，不是卖服务
<edison0354> happyaron: 教主一日不死，水果的用户体验就是NO.1
<edison0354> happyaron: android也是为了卖服务啊
<edison0354> happyaron: 搜索啦，map啦，voice啦一类的
<happyaron> edison0354: 乐phone呢
<edison0354> happyaron: ……垃圾联想……
<happyaron> edison0354: freeflying_UDS 在用，哈哈
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<happyaron> edison0354: 直接断了google财路
<edison0354> happyaron: chromium还是BSD协议呢……
<happyaron> edison0354: 那咋了
<happyaron> edison0354: webkit还是教主他们开发的呢
<edison0354> happyaron: 允许商用啊
<happyaron> Google不也是跟随教主的脚步了么。
<edison0354> happyaron: 是KDE开发的好不
<happyaron> edison0354: 现在就是Apple在推动
<edison0354> happyaron: 现在最大贡献者是Google
<edison0354> happyaron: 水果也会偶尔提交几个BUG貌似
<happyaron> edison0354: Google要为他们的程序员写不出告诉的js负责啊，所以得开发一个快速的浏览器
<happyaron> 高速的js
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<happyaron> edison0354: webkit project的hosting啥的都是apple在出，管理者也是apple的人
<edison0354> happyaron: 你意思是chromium的本体是V8？……
<happyaron> edison0354: 不是那意思，chromium本身就是为了给Google的程序员收拾烂摊子。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: ^
<edison0354> happyaron: 囧
<jyf1987> happyaron: google好多cpp + java写的程序 通过翻译工具翻译成js+html的
<happyaron> edison0354: 现在还弄什嘛native client，就是改进版的activex
<edison0354> happyaron: 反正事实是chromium相当成功啦～:-D
<happyaron> edison0354: 反正事实是chromium的可用性很垃圾啊。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 很好用啊
<edison0354> happyaron: 你是opera党吧？
<dream1986> 我就用的chromium
<happyaron> edison0354: 我是Firefox钢丝
<happyaron> lol
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> opera黑
<edison0354> happyaron: opera就是个悲剧……
<palomino|working> ......
<happyaron> 第二梯队浏览器是chromium
<dream1986> 还可以，没感觉与chrome有多大差别
<dream1986> 我主要也用firefox
 * palomino|working chromium主+firefox辅...
 * edison0354 其实我也没用过opera，反正口碑就是个悲剧……
<pityonline> edison0354: 嘘——别让神听见
<edison0354> palomino|working: 我是在chromium升级崩溃的间隙中使用FF……
<palomino|working> lol , edison0354
<edison0354> pityonline: 神下班了
<happyaron> edison0354: 你能让chromium升级崩溃，那就说明没用明白。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: daily build啊，不崩溃可能吗……
<happyaron> edison0354: chromium daily 零崩溃的路过。
<edison0354> happyaron: 囧
<palomino|working> -o-
<palomino|working> 人品这么好
<happyaron> edison0354: firefox nightly 零崩溃的再次路过。
<edison0354> happyaron: 说明你没用到那个会崩溃的build
<happyaron> palomino|working: 自己看buildbot啊
<happyaron> edison0354: ^
<palomino|working> ?_? , happyaron
<palomino|working> 那是何物?
<happyaron> palomino|working: build.chromium.org
<edison0354> palomino|working: 你的也会崩溃吧……
<happyaron> palomino|working: 看All和Linux两项全绿的。
<pityonline> edison0354: 神既是先知，又是千里眼，顺风眼，脚蹬风火轮，肩上绕着一个 opera 形状的项圈……
<happyaron> pityonline: 哈哈
<edison0354> pityonline: ……
<palomino|working> 是阿 , edison0354
<edison0354> palomino|working: 握爪
<happyaron> edison0354: palomino|working 看build.chromium.org
<pityonline> 还好神真的下班了……
<happyaron> edison0354 palomino|working 保你们不死
<edison0354> happyaron: 自动升级，懒的看
<edison0354> pityonline: ……
<happyaron> edison0354: 用ppa的就是悲剧
<palomino|working> 我也是自动升级...
<happyaron> edison0354: firefox/chromium都不用ppa的从未死过。
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦耶～
<happyaron> palomino|working: firefox nightly真的很少有大bug，反正没有严重的崩溃过。
<edison0354> palomino|working: 我三平台的都是自动升级……
<happyaron> palomino|working: 自动更新，不用看buildbot什么的
<happyaron> edison0354: 用我的更新脚步吧。
<happyaron> 脚本
<palomino|working> ff我没用过nightly
<edison0354> happyaron: 反正无限崩溃什么的很正常啦～最近倒是很少见
<edison0354> happyaron: 瘟到死和MAC的来源就是Google官方那个build，只有Linux是PPA
<happyaron> palomino|working: 用nightly/daily用得现在什么浏览器都觉得慢。。。
<palomino|working> ...
<happyaron> edison0354: https://github.com/happyaron/dotfiles/tree/master/usr/chromium
<lemonhallatvpn> happyaron: edison0354怎么下午你们两个开始水了
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 求DHD
<happyaron> lemonhallatvpn: 求硬盘和内存
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 反正就是在无意义的讨论浏览器……
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 有单条2G的本本内存的话，同求
<happyaron> lemonhallatvpn: 本本台式通吃。。。
<palomino|working> .....
<happyaron> Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, It deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are,the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be at the rghit pclae.The rset can be a total mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm.
<happyaron> edison0354: webkit.org 是 macosforge.org 提供的hosting，然后macosforge.org是apple开的。
<jlzhang> quit
<cece> 11
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: http://wowubuntu.com/adwance.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Adwance : Ubuntu 风格的 Gnome Shell 主题 [美化] | Wow!Ubuntu
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 这个东西好啊
<lemonhallatvpn> ！！！
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 我有订阅这个网站的
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 求三星银河
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: .........
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 求你妹啊
<lab121> compiz 内存泄露有什么好办法没？
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 不对，我订阅的是 Omg! Ubuntu!，也有这个新闻
<lab121> ？？
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 我对你，只想说。。。求你妹啊~~
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 无辜的皮卡丘
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 求皮卡丘
<qjq1949> 大家好
<^k^> qjq1949, 好  ㍪ 
<qjq1949> 我有个问题想请教一下，装系统10.04的时候选择了自动登录，怎么改成需要密码登陆阿？
<qjq1949> 需要怎么设置呢？谢谢拉
<GPLfeng> qjq1949：系统管理-用户设置
<Stifler> 今天用了一回WIN7，见识了
<Stifler> 还当是XP呢，汗
 * edison0354 马上又要接受党的教育去了
<quanru> 为什么取消了 mysql服务自启动   重启后还有mysqld
<happyaron> 冷清啊。
<Su-Ge> 是啊
<GPLfeng> :-&
<Su-Ge> 有成功安装过lfs的吗,刚编译第二遍gcc在make时报错了,error2,error127
<Su-Ge> 6.3的版本
<jingqq5210> test
<^k^> jingqq5210, ....  ㍪ 
<zhangkaixuan> 兄弟们 求助
<Su-Ge> ../../gcc/include ture command not find
<zhangkaixuan> 请帮忙翻一下这句话 谢谢了 It includes huge, groundbreaking changes like a new faction for multiplayer. (in an additional era).
<cfy> http://it.solidot.org/it/11/05/10/0935242.shtml
<cfy> 内战：匿名组织IRC服务器遭前匿名黑客入侵
<jingqq5210> ls
<hata> 破火狐
<jingqq5210> :P
<jingqq5210> :-D
<jingqq5210> O:-)
<jingqq5210> 这pidgn的表情真tm难看
<Colin-shzsc> jingqq5210: emesene 的更难看
<oooo> 一个比一个
<jingqq5210> 你们
<jingqq5210> 测试
<^k^> jingqq5210, ....  ㍫ 
<jingqq5210> 测试
<jingqq5210> 测试
<jingqq5210> 测试
<jingqq5210> 能不能看到水平线
<^k^> jingqq5210, ....  ㍫ 
<jingqq5210> =-O
<lemonhall> ofan: ghost in the shell
<jiero> hello
<^k^> jiero, 好  ㍫ 
 * jiero 装新人
<lemonhall> happyaron: 在？
<happyaron> .
<lemonhall> happyaron: 11.04出现了进入系统一阵子后，竟然自动注销了。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 不知道咋回事，没用过。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 但是OPERA明显没跟着一起挂掉
<lemonhall> happyaron: 好吧，我只是想听听你的意见。。去看哪些日志。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: ~/.xsession-errors
<lemonhall> happyaron: 无
<happyaron> lemonhall: ls ~/.x*
<happyaron> lemonhall: 看有啥文件。
<ofan> lemonhall: 你看?
<lemonhall> happyaron: 好了，找到了。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 以为是个目录。。。先驱研究研究
<Guest47217> 好安静啊
<xiaoy> 组合而有人用LINUX DEEPIN吗？
<oooo> 大家有没有用webkik美化pidgin的？
<xiaoy> *这儿
<csslayer> oooo: 以前闹过
<oooo> csslayer: 稳定不？
<csslayer> oooo: 还行吧，不过后来我都不用im了
<csslayer> oooo: 感觉是很久以前的事情了……
<oooo> csslayer: 我的今天弄好了，结果，挂起后，就变回去了
<lemonhall> 我放弃。。。。。看不懂。。。422行。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 很久之前看过。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: edsion 不在，就是想起来了。。。高中大学都看这类神经片儿
<oooo> 重启不行，结果，点击“configure”，然后箭头下拉，才好
<oooo> csslayer: 好囧的
<zhanshime> ubuntu论坛能登不?
<happyaron> zhanshime: 能
<oooo> zhanshime: 挂了
<happyaron> oooo: 加速脚步
<happyaron> 加速脚本。。。
<zhanshime> 我怎么登不上
<oooo> zhanshime: Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at forum.ubuntu.org.cn.
<liuw> 。。。。
<happyaron> http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/ubuntu-cn/cdnproxy/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 论坛加速程序cdnproxy
<zhanshime> 囧
<zhanshime> 我以为被墙了,开vpn也不行
<happyaron> 用加速脚本，上论坛一般没问题。
<zhangkaixuan> 韦诺之战 Wesnoth 1.9.6 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/wesnoth-1-9-6/
<oooo> 难道是我们宿舍把论坛墙了？？？
<cfy> oooo: ping 一下
<oooo> zhangkaixuan: 好消息啊
<cfy> happyaron: 要不要听我的cl体会？
<zhangkaixuan> oooo 嘿嘿 我已经更新了
<cfy> happyaron: 有没有兴趣？ ：）
<oooo> zhangkaixuan: 我不在linux下玩游戏
<oooo> zhangkaixuan: 一个系统就够玩的了
<oooo> cfy: 竟然ping通了
<jiero> Linux最高的RPG之一 Egoboo更新 http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/4430/4panenew.jpg
<jiero> 看图
<csslayer> jiero: 最高rpg显然是nethack！
<cfy> oooo: curl 论坛地址 -o /dev/null 一下
<happyaron> cfy: 请讲！
<zhangkaixuan> oooo ....没有经历过linux折腾游的人生是有缺憾的...
<oooo> zhangkaixuan: 我因为缺憾而存在
<jiero> csslayer: 不，最高RPG不是nethack——层数不够多～
<jiero> ^_^
<csslayer> 平时wine个东方地灵殿玩
<cfy> happyaron: 我又再蛋疼的改写那个下载脚本。现在是把115和flash合在一起。sbcl支持多线程。
<csslayer> jiero: 好吧……那就slash em吧。。
<oooo> ping通了，但是
<oooo> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at forum.ubuntu.org.cn.
<cfy> happyaron: 我可以开个线程当作fcgi在后台跑。然后继续开发。hoh
<happyaron> cfy: 好强
<happyaron> oooo: http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/ubuntu-cn/cdnproxy/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 论坛加速程序cdnproxy
<jiero> csslayer: ADOM · Angband · Crawl · NetHack · ToME这些我只玩了  Crawl · NetHack  两个系列
<oooo> happyaron: 我不会用啊，不过，下载看看
<oooo> happyaron: 先谢过
<cfy> happyaron: 新建thread时，要制定一个function.除了这个function不能变，还有正在运行的不能变，其他就可以了。
<oooo> forum.ubuntu.com.cn倒是可以访问，确定是我们宿舍的事了
<lemonhall> cfy: 啥脚本？
<oooo> 这个破宿舍，屏蔽百度，屏蔽人人，屏蔽很多
<lemonhall> cfy: 115 & flash ???
<happyaron> cfy: o
<lemonhall> happyaron: 快去复习吧。。正太
<happyaron> lemonhall: 在看toy story
<cfy> lemonhall: 是的。现在在本地fcgi解析。。。。返回格式差不多是 文件名+空格+链接。这样再用dash调用wget....
<jiero> toy story...
<cfy> happyaron: toy story是啥？
<happyaron> cfy: 玩具总动员
<zhangkaixuan> AMD闭源驱动Catalyst 11.5发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/amd-catalyst-11-5/
<cfy> happyaron: - -!快去复习啦。。。。
<jiero> w准备换debian么。
<cfy> lemonhall: 我发现这样分开成server+client,client反应特别快呢
<lemonhall> cfy: 额。。不知道你在说啥。。。。
<Stifler> 懒洋洋操作系统欢迎您!
<cfy> lemonhall: 我说下载脚本。本来是，脚本自己过去抓网页。然后分析。然后再下载的。
<lemonhall> cfy: 然后呢？
<cfy> lemonhall: 现在是本地的fcgi解析。然后dash脚本获得简单的内容以后，调用wget...
<lemonhall> cfy: 本地的fcgi解析网页？
<liuw> 哦
<lemonhall> cfy: 没弄得为何要用fcgi.....
<cfy> lemonhall: 好像 curl 192.168.2.3/down-flash\?http://u.115.com/file/e6n3w0ku
<lemonhall> cfy: 为什么要用fcgi...
<cfy> lemonhall: 然后会返回 文件名 + 下载链接
<cfy> lemonhall: 那用什么？
<fujianwzh> 抵制诱惑，不升级11.04
<lemonhall> cfy: 你解析的fcgi脚本在哪里？我看看。。。代码说话最好。。。
<cfy> lemonhall: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/clp/blob/master/downloads.lisp
<jimmyxu_> 11.10 的 perl 折腾死了…
<cfy> lemonhall: nginx 和sb-fcgi
<liuw> 11.04还是可以的
<cfy> lemonhall: nginx 和sb-fastcgi
<cfy> lemonhall: 用起来简单的。安装个sbcl,
<cfy> lemonhall: 然后sbcl --script downloads.lisp.然后运行(cfy.downloads:fcgi-main)
<cfy> lemonhall: 就好了。
<pocoyo> cfy: 那是什么？
<cfy> pocoyo: 我的新下载脚本。。。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 下载什么？
<lemonhall> cfy: ..........................
<cfy> pocoyo: 其实是解析的fcgi.可以解析115网盘和flash视频
<lemonhall> cfy: 算了，不说啥了。。。LISP的
<pocoyo> lemonhall: ...
<cfy> lemonhall: 有关系么。。。。就是fcgi啊。。。。
 * lemonhall 我对LISP真的不感兴趣，异步编程都比这个吸引我一些。。。。。
<iGnome> cfy: 不是115死掉了？
<roylez_> iGnome: .
<zhangkaixuan> Chrome 12 Beta 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/chrome-12-beta/
<roylez_> Destine: 嘀嘀
<Destine> roylez, ?
<roylez_> Destine: 没啥，打招呼
<Destine> roylez, 拜主席下划线。
<roylez_> Destine: 拜错了...
<Destine> roylez_, 重新拜主席下划线。
<roylez_> Destine: ...
<roylez_> Destine: 没诚意，把玉照供上来...
<Destine> roylez, 没有。。
<Stifler> ...
<roylez_> Destine: ....
<lemonhall> roylez_: 你都见过她真人啊？
<roylez_> Destine: 现在paste bin贴代码比较靠谱的？
<roylez_> lemonhall: 真人没见过，照片似乎见过
<Destine> roylez, 我还真不知道呢。。。现在的挂了？
<roylez_> Destine: code.bulix.org勉强可用，算了
<Destine> roylez, 哦。我很少用这些。
<hata> 怎样在gnome-shell里添加启动项
<roylez_> Destine: 有点gnuplot的问题，直接进 #gnuplot 的频道去问，找地方代码
<lemonhall> roylez_: 美女否？
<roylez_> lemonhall: 当然...
<lemonhall> roylez_: happyaron 有福气啊
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席该让 happyaron 把玉照供上来
<leizhicheng> 大家晚上好～
<Stifler> 好
<roylez_> pocoyo: 人家不来踢我就是不错了
<leizhicheng> 嗯。。
<pocoyo> roylez_: 谁胆敢踢金主席!!!
<armnotstrong> 谁是bot?
<roylez_> armnotstrong: yo
<lemonhall> roylez_: 主席好。。。
<roylez_> lemonhall: ...嘛意思？突然来这么一句
<pocoyo> roylez_: 一般这样表现的都是有求于人
<Stifler> ...
<MaskRay> roylez_: 主席好。。。
<armnotstrong> roylez_:没找到啊，哪有叫yo的？
<roylez_> MaskRay: 你扔了emacs，我就批准你入党...
<cfy> iGnome: 没有啊。好像现在貌似，要么没链接。要么登陆和不登陆都一样了。
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<Destine> armnotstrong, 我是bot！
<Stifler> .
<lemonhall> roylez_: 主席好
<Stifler> linux下肿么测网速？
<roylez_> lemonhall: ...
<lemonhall> roylez_: 主席是不是也是娃娃也能打酱油的大叔派？
<roylez_> Stifler: 你要干嘛？
<armnotstrong> Destine:bot你好，bot再见~
<MaskRay> roylez_: 以emacs党个人身份加入党
<Stifler> roylez_: 我测下哪个MTU最好
<roylez_> lemonhall: 我娃现在只能翻箱倒柜
<MaskRay> cup=\E[%i%p1%d;%p2%dH
<roylez_> Stifler: 配个conky之流的看看足够了吧
<lemonhall> Stifler: 给局域网另外一台机器开一个HTTP SERVER。。。然后用WGET测？
<MaskRay> roylez_: 如果根据 Binary  operations  are in postfix form with the operands in the usual order.，那么 %i 应该在后面
<Stifler> roylez_: 不太会，配的乱七八糟的
<Stifler> lemonhall: 局域网的速度当然是非一样的阿
<roylez_> Stifler: 那你继续加油。都知道该干什么了，还问个啥
<Stifler> roylez_: - -!
<Stifler> 饿了，吃饭先
<MaskRay> Stifler: 这事改用 expect 做
 * Stifler 遁了
<roylez_> Stifler: 赞一个，吃饭好
<roylez_> Stifler: 年轻人吃饭长身体...
<MaskRay> Stifler: 这事该用 expect 做
<Stifler> MaskRay: roylez_ 只可惜一个人吃太寂寞
<Stifler> MaskRay: 我试试
<roylez_> Stifler: 我一个人吃了十几年了
<Stifler> roylez_: 额
<cfy> roylez_: MaskRay: 某人这么说 rolling release: debian 有三万个包，rolling 意味着随便升级一个什么 libpng，就要把这三万个都测试下是否正常，实际可能不会牵涉这么多，几千个差不多；或者升级 libpng，然后正不正常根本不测试，第二天发个通告，谁崩了吱个声。 第一种会累死，第二种会被骂死。除了 arch 和 gentoo 那种系统崩于前，面不改色的用户，å…
<roylez_> cfy: 有道理...
<lemonhall> roylez_: 娃娃都能翻箱倒柜了啊。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 还是叫testing拉到...
<roylez_> cfy: 看高手 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/629c4926tw1dg4i31z8wxg.gif
<cfy> roylez_: 依然stable.....
<lemonhall> cfy: .......gb2312的？
<cfy> lemonhall: 什么gb2312?
<lemonhall> cfy: 发了一堆乱码。。。。。刚才你
<cfy> lemonhall: 哦？这样字啊。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你乱码没？
<ofan> 乱码了
<cfy> ofan: lemonhall http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/post2138664-5.html
<MaskRay> cfy: 没崩过……最多 emerge 不了……
<pocoyo> cfy: 有道理 最后两乱了
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<cfy> pocoyo: 最后两行我编辑了一下换行。估计出了问题。
<cfy> pocoyo: http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/post2138664-5.html
<roylez_> cfy: 高高手  http://www.damnlol.com/pics/383/36535c923585fb460a6560d5b0f74b75.jpg
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<cfy> roylez_: 没看懂。。。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 发现 Gentoo 比较适合Sis显卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330320&p=2319362#p2319362 Ubuntu 11.04出来之后，就去下了安装，因为是sis显卡，发现只能进经典gnome，感觉还不如10.10， 找来开源驱动编译安装之后，分辨率虽然可以调的很好，但是笔记本还是比较吃力，看电影要设置输出模式 ，使用默认的xv  ...
<roylez_> cfy: 看俩胳膊
<MaskRay> cfy: 远程传文件什么工具能显示平均速度的
<MaskRay> cfy: 而不是即使速度
<lemonhall> roylez_: 两点在哪里？
<roylez_> lemonhall: ???
<lemonhall> roylez_: 额。。只练了右胳膊。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<MaskRay> Stifler: 测试就得用 expect 啊，重定向+grep/awk/sed 太笨拙了
<cfy> MaskRay: 传多点？
<cfy> MaskRay: curl有显示
<lemonhall> cfy: ubuntu11.04也不太稳定。。。估计UNITY得折腾到明年的12.04才能真正稳定下来
<pocoyo> cfy: http://goo.gl/YHWsg 是这样么
<roylez_> lemonhall: 太崇拜他了，把自己练成寄居蟹了
<lemonhall> roylez_: 主席好
<MaskRay> cfy: curl 没法用 ssh ?
<cfy> lemonhall: 呵呵。我喜欢stable
<armnotstrong> MaskRay:iftop用过没？
<cfy> MaskRay: proxychains怎么样？
<cfy> MaskRay: lftp+sftp怎么样？
<lemonhall> cfy: 今天几次把我踢出来了。。。看来是OPERA的问题
<MaskRay> cfy: 决定 rsync 了
<cfy> MaskRay: 可以用netcat测
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个。。。。。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 可以吧？ 有个 sock5代理选项
<cfy> roylez_: 懂了。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<roylez_> cfy: 你是德国人阿
<cfy> roylez_: 是说不懂幽默么。。。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 是...
<cfy> roylez_: 我发现dash的文档不错。。。比较短。。。。随便查个东西比较容易看。。。
 * cfy afk.....
<roylez_> cfy: 习惯了man zshall。。。
<MaskRay> Stifler: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/386320/
<lemonhall> roylez_: 法国人和意大利人呢？
<roylez_> lemonhall: 法国人比较搞笑。意大利人没遇到过
<lemonhall> roylez_: 希腊人和西班牙人呢？英国人和俄罗斯人呢？
<lemonhall> roylez_: 主席威武，主席见多识广
<roylez_> lemonhall: 希腊人好相处够义气，英国人大家都知道，俄罗斯人也比较搞笑。西班牙人没见过
<MaskRay> armnotstrong: 没用过
<Stifler> MaskRay: i see,THX
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 今天看到一个 Siegfried
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 拉风的名字
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 好在我的老大不叫 sigmud
<lemonhall> MaskRay: expect真是个好东西啊。。。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 英国人在那么样的？
<cfy> roylez_: 英国人怎么样的？
<roylez_> cfy: 有点绅士派头
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。。。
<pocoyo> roylez_: 想泡个金发妹子 不知道还有机会没有
<roylez_> pocoyo: ...你是毛片看多了吧
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 是啊
<jiero> 英国人不太清楚。。。
<Stifler> pocoyo: 来新疆，多的很
<jiero> 。。。
<Stifler> 各种发色
<jiero> pocoyo: 对俄。
<pocoyo> roylez_: 我不看那种片儿 不骗你
<pocoyo> jiero: 哪儿对？
<Stifler> 大家一起来鄙视，123
<roylez_> pocoyo: ...我教你，我是博士
<Stifler> ..
<lemonhall> ............
<anticlockwise> 英国人绅士派头很多都是假的……
<lemonhall> roylez_: 勃士？？？？？
<pocoyo> anticlockwise: 英国人你好
<jiero> pocoyo: 去找新疆的啊。
 * lemonhall 英国人让我想起来的就是【迷幻公园】、发条橙，老毛子让我想起来的是光头党
<jiero> 老毛子？
<anticlockwise> pocoyo: 水牛好～
<jiero> 深什么？
 * lemonhall 西班牙让我想起来三毛，希腊人让我想起是一堆懒惰的人。。。。
<roylez_> 完了，aix又升死了，手贱，nnnd
 * lemonhall 法国人让我想起MAKE LOVE，法国大餐，以及没完没了的革命。。。
<roylez_> 哈，还没死...
<lemonhall> roylez_: 勃士好。。竟然在用AIX。。。。。- -
<Stifler> AIX是虾米？
<lemonhall> Stifler: ............................
<tusooa> 这info，不知不觉地就自动关掉了，每次都重开。。。
<MRcon> 好多老油条。。
<Stifler> lemonhall: 肿么了？
<lemonhall> Stifler: 一种UNIX
<lemonhall> roylez_: 主席你到底是干吗的啊。。。PC上装的是AIX？
<roylez_> lemonhall: 公司的机器上是aix
<lemonhall> roylez_: PC上可以装AIX？
<lemonhall> roylez_: 好公司。。。数据分析？银行？还是？
<roylez_> lemonhall: aix只能跑在power cpu上
<happyaron> roylez_: Destine和我闹分手了。
<roylez_> lemonhall: 查户口的绕道...
<roylez_> happyaron: 真的假的
<lemonhall> happyaron: ...........
<happyaron> 真的
<lemonhall> happyaron: 真的假的？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 打死我都不相信
<happyaron> lemonhall: 那就死一百次吧
<vic> happyaron: 还没闹完？
<happyaron> vic: 嗯
<vic> happyaron: 这都多长时间了
<lemonhall> happyaron: 好吧，大学生和高中生
<happyaron> vic: 唉，顾不得了，先高考，再到北京慢慢哄她。
<test31> happyaron:北京？报考了？
<happyaron> test31: 考后报。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 放手吧，也许让人家在学校再找一个是个好想法。。。
<vic> happyaron: 高考没问题把 。。准备考哪？感觉你一天天的没学习啊 都泡irc了。。。难道是传说中的神通
<anticlockwise> happyaron: 你们竟然不在一块一个城市吗？
<happyaron> lemonhall: 滚
<happyaron> vic: 考吧
<happyaron> anticlockwise: 嗯，没在。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 假的真的？
<happyaron> pocoyo: 真的。
<anticlockwise> happyaron: 可怜的，摸摸，这样是挺难的～
<test31> 难道是传说中的考霸
<lemonhall> happyaron: 好吧。。。别对我发火啊
<vic> happyaron: 一定得跟哥学，高考的时候得把一本小说看完，立马神功护体。。
<lemonhall> vic: 啥小说？
<reiv> 春哥传？
<pocoyo> happyaron: 刚才我还见悦姐在这儿偷偷来看你来着呢 没事儿 有戏
<qinglingquan> happyaron: 现在先复习，把高考考好才是最重要的。
<vic> lemonhall: 痞子蔡的啥寄居蟹 的  好像不叫这名
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 他们两个不都如胶似漆了么。。。。听上去都是发小的感觉了都
<ofan> lemonhall: 大叔你在干啥
<lemonhall> vic: 我高考钱就看了3遍EVA
<lemonhall> ofan: 我在看冰与火。。。。
<vic> 高考中看。。。。高考前我看的书海了去了
<lemonhall> ofan: 顺带学习EXPECT
<lemonhall> vic: 炫耀党
<happyaron> pocoyo: 谢谢
<happyaron> qinglingquan: 嗯
<vic> 顺便在泡个mm。。那立马神功护体。。。
<vic> lemonhall: 呵呵  低调 低调
<zhangkaixuan> Font Manager：字体批量安装与管理工具 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/font-manager/
<anticlockwise> 03年的高考就别提了……数学卷子难得晕了好几批人啊……
<test31> 难好啊。普遍低分
<anticlockwise> test31: 恩……难年湖南一本线501，其他地方都普遍低
<reiv> EXPECT是什么呀？
<pocoyo> happyaron: 敢不敢先凉她两天
<happyaron> pocoyo: 不是敢不敢了，只能先高考再说别的。
<ofan> lemonhall: expect能做什么
 * anticlockwise 赞成先高考～～～～
 * anticlockwise 高中谈过三次恋爱，还是高考最重要～～
<lemonhall> ofan: 让交互和和非交互的程序成为它的俘虏，提线木偶
<lemonhall> anticlockwise: .............
<ofan> lemonhall: 能干别的么?
<lemonhall> anticlockwise: 早恋也就罢了，还这么烂情
<lemonhall> ofan: 不知道，正在看，给CLI准备的
<ofan> lemonhall: 貌似很强大
<anticlockwise> lemonhall: HOHO，被甩的啊～～
<lemonhall> ofan: 以前就知道可以操作FTP/SSH这类的命令~~~~
<pocoyo> happyaron: 高考前 一定要先摆平 不然后果难以预料啊
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> 落榜了，就啥也没有了。
<happyaron> 谢谢各位。
<roylez_> http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110508/198133.html
<lemonhall> pocoyo: ............
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 搞不好就是为了不分他心，所以来个分手呢。。。。让他背水一战~~~~
<lemonhall> roylez_: .......
<lemonhall> roylez_: 这样的新闻。。出现在ACFUN。。。
<jiero> 可怜呢。
<happyaron> 没事，会好的。
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 这个有道理啊
<ofan> !! 这么恶劣..卖到国外
<lemonhall> MaskRay: ?????
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 怎么忽然冒出来一句，上下文是？？？
<lemonhall> ofan: 哈哈哈哈，我网速不够。。是卖到哪里去了？
<ofan> lemonhall: 我网路也很不给力,只看到标题 - -~~~
<anticlockwise> 卖到国外干嘛？当作弃婴让别人领养？
<tenzu> 谁把我卖米国去？
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 你太大了……
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 可以算便宜点儿
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 把你卸了分开卖会比较好……
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 那比弃婴值钱多了
<anticlockwise> tenzu: ...
<lemonhall> tenzu: 想转服务器啊。。。。。。。
<MaskRay> ofan: lemonhall: 制定程序最长运行时间，使程序无缓冲，自动交互，测试程序，自动玩一些中断游戏比如 hunt……
<hata> apt-get 哪个命令相当与 pacman -Rs？
<MaskRay> ofan: lemonhall: 模拟 dvorak colemak 等键盘布局，制定 shell 快捷键等
<cfy> MaskRay: 模拟dvorak?让我泪流满面:)
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 你好强大。。。。。
<lemonhall> cfy: 请解释dvorak
<MaskRay> ofan: lemonhall: 但我看好多人就以为它是用来自动化 ssh 登录的（这个公钥也行）
<cfy> lemonhall: 一个键盘布局
<ofan> MaskRay: 制定快捷键??
<ofan> MaskRay: 我以前以为就是个自动输密码的....
<MaskRay> ofan: lemonhall: 我还拿它做过无聊事，当作 awk sed grep 那样的 filter 用
<hata> apt-get 哪个命令相当与 pacman -Rs？
<ofan> MaskRay: 哦?
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 我就把他当作PERL里面那个有名的MEXXXXX模块的CLI版本吧。。。。。
<ofan> MaskRay: 有没有相关代码实例啊? 看看
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 什么模块？
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 就是 cfy 这几天玩的那个LISP的HTTP CLIENT模块类似的东西。。叫啥，我一直记不住。。cfy~~
<lemonhall> ofan: 我英语是怎么混过6级的？？？？
<lemonhall> ofan: 妈的~
<xrfang> 大家好，请问用电信网络的国内什么源比较好（natty）？我现在用的srt源速度很好，就是东西不更新
<ofan> le
<pocoyo> xrfang: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<ofan> lemonhall: 裸考?
<fzfh> xrfang: 163,sohu,科大的都不錯
<lemonhall> ofan: 啥叫裸考？
<ofan> lemonhall: 就是考之前什么都不准备
<lemonhall> ofan: 对了，你米国学校的申请怎么样了？发觉你非常闲啊
<MaskRay> ofan: 有个 interact，能起到“把一些键映射成其它的键”的效果；其实就是个灵活控制 pty 的东西，就像 shell，本身功能不多，但是能组合各种程序的功能
<xrfang> o 这些都不是专门针对教育网的吧
<ofan> lemonhall: 等结果....
<lemonhall> ofan: 恩，是
<ofan> MaskRay: 那怎么跟shell结合?
<lemonhall> ofan: 人才啊~~~回来一定要雇佣我做首席清洁官~~~~拜拜
<ofan> lemonhall: ......
<zss> anticlockwise: django提交表单时如何才能不用跳转页面呢？ 得用js脚本吗
<xrfang> pocoyo, 你这个url啥意思？
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 我正在想像，想像看还能做什么。。。。EXPECT这个东西，有种胶水的感觉，PERL有类似的东西没？
<anticlockwise> zss: 当然用Ajax咯
<zss> anticlockwise: 我提交一个表单,但是要用另一个页面去处理数据.
<lemonhall> zss: AJAX,IFRAM,WS
<anticlockwise> zss: 你对Ajax熟吗？
<lemonhall> zss: FLASH
<MaskRay> lemonhall: Expect.pm，这个确实是胶水，注重 pty 控制的胶水
<zss> anticlockwise: 不熟,对js懂一些
<cfy> lemonhall: drakma?
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 恩哼~~我去看看
<zss> anticlockwise: 谢谢,我去看看ajax
<lemonhall> cfy: 恩，PERL对应的一个MEXXXXX
<anticlockwise> zss: 喔～～如果只是为项目一用，就看看jQuery吧～
<cfy> lemonhall: WWW::Mechanize
<lemonhall> cfy: 可以自动化测试WEB程序的一个模块
<cfy> lemonhall: 嗯。这个好用。。。lisp没有。。。
<lemonhall> cfy: 记忆力搓啊
<zss> anticlockwise: jQuery我最近也在看
<cfy> lemonhall: 英文单词的说。。。其实打多了就记住了XD
<ofan> lemonhall: 还有个工具很强
<lemonhall> cfy: Mechanize可以被一直到PY/RUBY，到处都是。。。。虽然其实还是不够强大。。但是已经足够对付6成了
<cfy> lemonhall: 嗯。perl和unix文化渊源很深
<lemonhall> ofan: 最强的是 游览器，请不要争论。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: - -~~~
<cfy> MaskRay: perl这货就是为unix任务设计的呀。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: portal2你玩了么?
<ofan> lemonhall: 有pc版了
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 还有 Python 和 Ruby 的 Expect 实现。Perl 的还行，Python 的惨不忍睹，设计者肯定没掌握精髓
<ofan> 有没有对付内网arp攻击的好办法
<lemonhall> ofan: 我。。。。等年底看工资了吧，有钱了换一台i5/i7，虐杀这些虐杀过我的游戏
<happyaron> ofan: 肉搏
<lemonhall> ofan: 360
<ofan> lemonhall: 这个游戏应该要求配置不高,半条命2的引擎
<lemonhall> ofan: 或者使用静态ARP路由
<anticlockwise> zss: 恩，那你可以直接jQuery.post(url, $("#form_elem").serialize(), function(data) { ... }); url为处理表单的url，#form_elem为表单的HTML ID
<ofan> happyaron: 先想的就是去K他,不过找不到 ...
<lemonhall> ofan: 针对性的将自己/关键的几个路由器的真实MAC地址-IP对BINDING了
<cfy> ofan: arptable
<lemonhall> ofan: 还有一种方式是从路由器绑定
<cfy> ofan: arptable搞定。
<MaskRay> arp -s 设定静态的
<lemonhall> cfy: arptable???
<cfy> MaskRay: 还要放路由器那里改变的。
<lemonhall> cfy: 一个命令？
<cfy> lemonhall: ofan MaskRay arptable可以不让别的client知道你的mac,从而不让路由器被欺骗
<MaskRay> 肉搏是好方法啊……
<cfy> lemonhall: 一个包，arptable
<cfy> MaskRay: 首先你要能找的到啊。。。
<lemonhall> cfy: 恩，我正在装
<cfy> MaskRay: 练过？
<MaskRay> cfy: 怎么可能
<ofan> 能不能反攻击
<cfy> MaskRay: 那如何肉。。。。。。
<cfy> ofan: arping可以
<ofan> cfy: 我也想了,how?
<MaskRay> cfy: ofan 肉……
<cfy> ofan: arping - send ARP REQUEST to a neighbour host
<ofan> MaskRay: 人找不到.. 不在一栋楼里..
<cfy> ofan: http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl8_arping.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: arping - Linux Command - Unix Command
<lemonhall> cfy: 网上有好文章是吧，我先去看看。。ARP这个问题向来烦人。。。。
<cfy> lemonhall: ofan MaskRay: 我的以前搜索的经验是arping来搞别人。arptable来防。
<MaskRay> cfy: 还有个 etables，也是 *tables 系列的？内核选项里看到的
<soiamso> lemonhall PPPoE
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。干什么的？
<MaskRay> cfy: dsniff...
<ofan> cfy: arptable怎么搞
<cfy> http://monkey.org/~dugsong/dsniff/....
<lemonhall> cfy: 同问
<ofan> 能不能嗅探所有指定ip的tcp包,然后向远程主机发rest?
<MaskRay> ofan: 以前我是指挥大量机器 icmp 攻击某机……
 * cfy pasted "arptable" at http://paste2.org/get/1408537
<ofan> MaskRay: ddos?
<Stifler> DDOS
<MaskRay> ofan: 这个好，量可以控制
<cfy> ofan: lemonhall: 我以前的笔记。你们看看，用法和iptable类似的
<ofan> MaskRay: 帅啊... 都是肉鸡?
<Stifler> 谁来肉鸡我?
<cfy> ofan: lemonhall: arptable用了以后。可以除路由器。不回复，所以别人不知道你mac地址。从而也不能欺骗路由器了。
<lemonhall> MaskRay: dsniff一个系列包。。
<myke2> MaskRay: http://code.google.com/codejam/contest/dashboard?c=975485#s=a&a=3
<MaskRay> ofan: 有  root 密码，学校里的，不能算肉机
<cfy> lemonhall: MaskRay: ofan: 不过对于h3c的网络是没用的。。。。我测试过。
<myke2> MaskRay: 第一个引理大概有点笔误, 证明过程中不是N, 应该是n(A)
<lemonhall> cfy: 你这是个好办法。。。
<lemonhall> cfy: 我现在的方法最笨。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 什么情况machinelife.org开机2h?
<lemonhall> cfy: 将甲方所有的IP-MAC地址对静态绑定了。。。。。
<yunfan> Kandu: 额 你那个网站居然还在
<lemonhall> cfy: 路由器上是一个静态的ARPTABLE。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 好麻烦啊。。。empthy
<cfy> lemonhall: .....
<ofan> MaskRay: 这样...
<cfy> yunfan: ...
<ofan> 买他一打云主机搞DDoS,,,,
<cfy> Kandu: 厄，你那内存调笑了吧。。。
<lemonhall> cfy: IP地址冲突？没关系。。。冲突的MAC地址，我可以让管理员着他去肉搏
<cfy> lemonhall: 厄。。。mac怎么会冲突。。。。都是规定好的
<MaskRay> myke2: 看不懂……
<ofan> lemonhall: 不好查啊...
<cfy> ofan: lemonhall:用nmap可以扫描出全部的mac和网卡厂商。。。。进而，可以统计机子组成。。。。
<ofan> 额
<myke2> MaskRay: p0 * 0 + p1 * 1 + p2 * 2 + ... + pN * N = N - 1
<myke2> MaskRay: 这个应该明白吧
<MaskRay> myke2: 期望排好一个吧，不明白
<edison0354> cfy: pidgin飘过
<Kandu> cfy: 內存調笑誰了？
<Kandu> yunfan: 啥網站？
<cfy> Kandu: 打错。。。是太小了。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 网络确实不错。
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 天啊，这是一个sniff工具包啊。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 剛剛卡得烏龜一樣的，我就重啟了下，好了
<lemonhall> cfy: 扯淡，有些没开机咋办？
<myke2> MaskRay: 因为x(A)的估计已经给出了方案
<myke2> MaskRay: 方案就是选择所有i != a[i]的点
<cfy> lemonhall: 没开就算了。。。学生哪有不开机的。。。
<lemonhall> cfy: 我是机器扫描，结合一个个房间。。。。。
<cfy> lemonhall: ....
<Stifler> ...
<lemonhall> cfy: 200台及其，绝无漏网的。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 现在剩3M。你那机器。。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 他这里证明的就是
<lemonhall> cfy: arpsnoof,dnssnoof....好邪恶的两个程序。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 干什么的
<MaskRay> myke2: 第二个完全不理解了
<myke2> MaskRay: 第一个是正确的
<myke2> MaskRay: 对不?
<cfy> lemonhall: ....
 * cfy 即将断网。。。
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 现在应该没用了
<Ucarenya> .
<yqse1122> hi,all
<myke2> MaskRay: 第二个我还没仔细看, english太多, 不过似乎有点问题的
<Kandu> cfy: 果然
<^k^> yqse1122, 好  ㍮ 
<yunfan> http://feihuayikuang.blog.sohu.com/172364348.html
<yqse1122> this is the first time for me to use IRC
<Kandu> cfy: 不過 swap 一點都沒用過
<yqse1122> IRC相比MSN gtalk msn等， 其好处在哪里？
<ofan> yqse1122: 牛人多
<yunfan> 有没有电影结局是反面人物胜利的？
<yunfan> 回帖最多的是《建国大业》。
<ofan> yqse1122: 专注于技术
<jiero> IRC比msn talk 之类的用户多。
<lemonhall> yunfan: ...............................................................................
<yqse1122> 哦，技术牛人都用IRC呀
<lemonhall> yunfan: 冷笑话
<ofan> yqse1122: irc更开放一些,都不需要注册
<yunfan> lemonhall  :d
<yunfan> yqse1122: 你不是也来了
<Kandu> yunfan: 呃，兩黨都不是什麼好鳥
<jiero> 时代局限
<MaskRay> myke2: 一个排好的概率是 1/n 能理解，不能理解 n个期望有1个排好
<yqse1122> 我是好奇，想看看IRC到底是啥玩意
<hata> apt-get 哪个命令相当与 pacman -Rs？
<jiero> 很多游戏镶入IRC
<jiero> 我知道Spring/G咯不
<jiero> glob2/hedgewars都是靠IRC
<myke2> MaskRay: 这个概率的意义就是对于随机的n-排列A, |{i: a[i] != i}|的期望是 (n - 1) / n
<yqse1122> 我怎么对一个特定的人发消息呢在IRC里？
<yqse1122> @ofan 我怎么
<ofan> yqse1122: 打名字前几个字母按Tab补全
<yqse1122> ofan, 这样吗
<jiero> yqse1122:  输入 /msg ofan 你好，就对 ofan 发出私人信息你好
<ofan> yqse1122: 其实话里带某人的名字,客户端就会高亮显示
<jiero> 高亮关键字是可以修改的
<yqse1122> yqse1122, hello hello lheee
<jiero> 。。。失败了
<ofan> ...
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/142405.htm
<yunfan> Kandu: 没错 但是目前给我造成伤害的是后来的
<jiero> ofan:  nvm
<myke2> MaskRay: 这常见的, 就是设随机变量x[i] = (a[i] != i), 然后这个期望 = x[1] + ... + x[n] = Pr{a[1] != 1} + ... + Pr{a[n] != n)
<yunfan> rtmeme: RT @maxbbn RT @heybronco: 最新全能男人标准：文能提笔控萝莉，武能床上定人妻；进可欺身压正太，退可提臀迎众基。
<ofan> .....
<myke2> MaskRay: Let T be the number of elements that are either (a) not in the correct position in A, or (b) permuted when Goro hits the table.
<myke2> MaskRay: 这句话什么意思
<MaskRay> myke2: 看不懂
<adam8157> hata: pacman那个是搜索的? try #apt-cache search
<myke2> MaskRay: 第二段
<soiamso> yunfan: 现在的考勤机要认人脸的吧
<myke2> MaskRay: Lemma2的第二段
<lemonhall> jiero: 你那个基于spring,画面都是线条那个。。叫什么
<MaskRay> myke2: 看不懂
<lemonhall> yunfan: ..........
<yunfan> soiamso: 我上家公司是认脸的 这家还是指纹
<soiamso> yunfan:  用照片能蒙混过关吗？
<lemonhall> yunfan: .......
<lemonhall> yunfan: 指纹带生物识别嘛？
<yunfan> soiamso: 应该可以
<yunfan> lemonhall 难道每次都给你扎一针验血？
<soiamso> yunfan: 有需要准时上班的，创意单位？
<jiero> lemonhall: 好多个 kernel panic是最常见的
<jiero> lemonhall: 你也可以试试 conflict terra
<jiero> kernel panic 要太多操作了
<jiero> 我不行，真打起来，APM300优势就大了。
<anticlockwise> myke2: 应该指的是Goro敲桌子时没有按下的那些数吧 :D
<yunfan> soiamso: 我门公司技术部可以上午不来 这是支持的
<soiamso> yunfan: 变成晚上加班了 ？
<szsloss> 搞技术的 晚上 加班他们就没看到吗
<myke2> anticlockwise: 你都明白了?
<freetstar> happyaron在吗?
<jiero> happy正努力复习高考
<anticlockwise> myke2: HOHO，看到你的对话，查了下Goro hits the table，就知道是什么问题了～～
<jiero> 为他加油
<hata> adam8157: pacman -Rs 那个是卸载并卸载相关冗余依赖
<lemonhall> jiero: ubuntu下好装么？
<jiero> lemonhall: kernel panic apt:spring-mod-kernelpanic
<freetstar> jiero :11.04 party还有谁在负责吗
<adam8157> hata: so #apt-get purge foo & #apt-get autoremove
<soiamso> http://www.kuaikuai.cn/s/GK71/ 这个能wine不
<jiero> freestar: 看看吧。
<myke2> MaskRay: 总算明白了, 是{i: a[i] != i && i被入选被重排的序列}的元素个数
<adam8157> hata: 涉及到依赖的问题要小心处理
<jiero> soiamso: 。。。
<szsloss> 用apt-get install安装软件，如果想 加个模块 怎么重新编译啊？？
<lemonhall> jiero: 3x,40mb就搞定了
<freetstar> jiero: 看谁呢,tks
<hata> adam8157: apt-get autoremove 那我用这个，谢谢
<szsloss> 用apt-get install安装软件，如果想 加个模块 怎么重新编译啊？？
<soiamso> hata: 别乱用
<myke2> hata: 用aptitude install
<jiero> freestar:我不知道。。。
<myke2> szsloss: 很复杂, 涉及dpkg-buildpackage, apt-get source等等, debian的包比较复杂
<freetstar> jiero: 好吧,tks
<jiero> tks。。。
<jiero> tks -> ty
<szsloss> 有人知道吗？  用apt-get install安装软件，如果想 加个模块 怎么重新编译啊？？
<myke2> MaskRay: 看来我同学做的完全正确的
<myke2> MaskRay: 他大概做了10分钟
<yqse1122> 这里真是讨论技术的人多啊
<MaskRay> myke2: {i: a[i] != i || i被入选被重排的序列} ?
<lemonhall> yunfan: 我不知道，反正生物识别的指纹机比较贵。。。。也比较难作假。。。。
<soiamso> szsloss: 看ubuntu 的升级包
<myke2> MaskRay: 是 &&, 不是||
<szsloss> 哦
<hata> szsloss: pacman有
<soiamso> lemonhall  也就2000以下
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是说不仅仅是他自己没到位而且被选择了
<lemonhall> soiamso: 现在这么便宜了啊
<MaskRay> myke2: 不是说 either 吗
<yunfan> lemonhall 呵呵
<soiamso> lemonhall 不是的吗？ 可能我看错了
<lemonhall> soiamso: 具体也不知道是检测啥。。。。。温度？
<myke2> MaskRay: 不对, 稍等
<soiamso> lemonhall 月经
<myke2> MaskRay: T >= n(A)
<lemonhall> soiamso: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<jiero> 微软收购Skype后，Linux版本的网页就要被雪藏了。
<jiero> 然后逐渐淡忘。
<jiero> 最后升级说请更换更新版本
<lemonhall> jiero: 奥，对了。。。GNU那批人说要搞个开源的呢。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 没到位 和 被选 的并, 对的
<lemonhall> jiero: 一定失败的项目。。不知道为何
<soiamso> jiero: 本来就有一个开源的
<myke2> jiero: m$收购Skype就不要用Skype了
<soiamso> lemonhall ekiga
<yqse1122> ms真他妈的，微软和oracle对付开源社区都用的是一个招数
<void1> skype又不开源
<yqse1122> 收购来扼杀掉
<lemonhall> 希望SKYPE越来越好~~~
<void1> 即使ms收购之后，该有的平台肯定还是有
<lemonhall> 越来越好用~~~~~~~
<myke2> void1: 不要忘了m$做过什么事情
<void1> skype是目前支持平台最多的可直接打电话的voip
<void1> myke2: 比如说
<hata> linux下面视频用什么
<lemonhall> void1: 关键是质量确实不错
<lemonhall> void1: 通话质量确实很好
<myke2> void1: 不能比如说, 心知肚明, 反正和Don't be evil相反的事情
<soiamso> hata: gmail web ?
<void1> myke2: 那就是说没有实例咯
<MaskRay> myke2: p0 * 0 + p1 * 1 + p2 * 2 + ... pT * T ≥ T - 1，这里应该用等号？
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是
<hata> soiamso: linux下面支持？
<soiamso> hata: 不是说支持了吗？
<myke2> ofan: 我在weechat里面看到Act: 3:somebody,2这种, 如何切换过去?
<myke2> ofan: sakura似乎把Alt搞掉了
<szsloss> pacman 这个在ubuntu下 可以用吗？
<hata> 不能吧
<hata> 毕竟结构都有点差异
<szsloss> 我刚刚 问的是 在 ubuntu 下 ，用apt-get install 安装 软件，如果要加个模块， 怎么重新编译啊？
<soiamso> szsloss: 可以，如果适当改造的话，
<myke2> MaskRay: 因为有些概率不是(T - 1) / T, 而是1
<soiamso> szsloss: 参考 ubuntu 补丁包
<soiamso> szsloss: 好像是编译，打包
<szsloss> 哦
<yunfan> ai5 月 9 日， Canonical 官员 John Bernard 正式 宣布：联想将在笔记本、工作站与服务器等共计 30 款计算机上，预 装 Ubuntu 操作系统。届时Intel和AMD处理器的产品都将安装Ubuntu 10.04,10.10以及最新11.04版本的操作系统。
<myke2> 谁用过Sakura?
<yunfan> 这个新闻不错
<yunfan> 联想难得有取悦我的新闻
<alpha080> sisinfo
<alpha080> Sysinfo for 'linux-4dor.site': Linux 2.6.37.6-0.5-desktop running KDE Development Platform 4.6.00 (4.6.0) "release 6", CPU: Intel(R) Core i3 CPU       M 390  @ 2.67GHz at 933 MHz (5320 bogomips), HD: 74/126GB, RAM: 1771/1934MB, 202 proc's, 15.23h up
<soiamso> yunfan: 估计也是不能正常运行，也就作个预装
<yunfan> soiamso: 运行应该没问题吧 难道你对ubutu运行有啥不满？
<hata> 可能是加点可有可无的功能
<yunfan> 倒是预装什么软件我比较关注
<majian> 唉。。。。。
<hata> 预装配置脚本= =
<hata> 也有可能
<alpha080> 预装联想网校
<alpha080> 人人，新浪微波之类
<szsloss> 太戳了
<yunfan> 说不定 会跟腾讯合作 推出  linuxqq.tar.gz.v3
<yunfan> 我的一个朋友说他用播放器放电影 不能自动找字幕下载 这个谁有优化脚本的 发几个
<majian> 怎么安装wine啊，我是11.04
<wpahipc> 新版到ubuntu效果如何呀
<szsloss> linux qq 功能太戳了
<majian> 我apt-get install wine 不行啊
<hata> http://sunng.info/blog/2011/05/gnome-shell-extension-for-exaile-doubanfm-plugin/
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME-Shell Extension for Exaile DoubanFM Plugin
<pocoyo> lainme: 一直想问你一个问题
<tenzu> 毛啊，又掉了
* wzssyqa changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: (10:51:55 PM) #ubuntu-cn 的话题为：Please use utf-8 charset|Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal 已发布 http://www.ubuntu.com/download |论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn 维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://goo.gl/RiNlW，今日日志
<lemonhall> wzssyqa: 你改啥了？
* wzssyqa changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf-8 charset|Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal 已发布 http://www.ubuntu.com/download |论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn 维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://goo.gl/RiNlW ，今日日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<wzssyqa> lemonhall 加上，今日日至
<wzssyqa> lemonhall 以前的地址失效了，被去掉了，刚刚修改了下
<wzssyqa> 今日日志
<lainme> pocoyo: ？什么
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 娃子改这个干啥
<myke2> 谁用tilda的?
<majian> 没人回我，555555555555
<Loongjiang> tenzu: test
<Loongjiang> majian: test
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 今日日志还是很有用的吧
<tenzu> Loongjiang: acquired
<majian> Loongjiang: 恩？
<pocoyo> lainme: 这个问题我想了很久 都没有答案...
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 长期放固定目录地址不就行了
<lainme> pocoyo: ……
<majian> Loongjiang: 我试了，wine什么都不行
<wzssyqa> yunfan: ？什么意思？
 * lemonhall 有没有脚本自动下载这种今日日志。。然后加载到WEECHAT这类东西里，直接在软件里就可以查阅了？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 如果是生理问题还是别问了
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 日志不是按频道放在某个url那的么
<szsloss> majian: wine 要装什么软件啊
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 不是，是按时间
<lemonhall> lainme: 你是个MM，而且还是西安。。。的
<yunfan> 我在想 如果 ubuntu tweat 加个脚本市场的功能该多好
<szsloss> lemonhall: 你怎么知道啊
<majian> szsloss: 我apt-get install wine 这么操作的，然后安装的wine打不开任何exe文件
<pocoyo> tenzu: 你就这点不好 老往歪处想 不是
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我这人本来就很黄很暴力
<szsloss> majian: 不对的
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我就喜欢你这点~~~~~~
<szsloss> majian: 要先设置函数库的
<yunfan> tenzu: 我也是
<majian> szsloss: 那怎么弄？
<szsloss> majian: 可以参考wine+QQ
<pocoyo> lainme: 我这个 conky 怎么老是自动退出。 主要是 涉及rss 的 隔一段时间就会退出。 但是有的 rss 又没有事 比如 163的新闻 就没有事 如果加上 linuxtoy里的rss 总会退出。
<tenzu> lemonhall: yunfan 喜欢就要向对方无偿的付出
<lainme> pocoyo: 没弄过rss……
<myke2> majian: wine regedit
<myke2> majian: 发生什么?
<majian> szsloss: 求一个网址学习
<yunfan> tenzu: 额 你这家伙 有妞了还要这个
<pocoyo> lainme: 这是最终答案么。。。。
<majian> myke2: 我wine不会用，学习呢
<tenzu> yunfan: 我用不上也可以转送别人啊
<Loongjiang> acquired,后天习得的,
<tenzu> yunfan: 到手的都是资源，可以用来交换
<szsloss> majian: http://www.applestar.net/index.php/developer-list/43-other/466-ubuntu-910-wine-qq-2009-.html
<lainme> pocoyo: 恩……
<myke2> majian: 就在命令行里面wine regedit
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<majian> szsloss: 十分感谢！
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你要干吗？原来你好这口啊
<pocoyo> lainme: 得 算我啥没说
<yunfan> tenzu: 也是
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我把你介绍给胸毛男
<majian> myke2: 我直接apt-get install wine的，这样为什么不行？
<pocoyo> lainme: 你是不是要开题了？
<szsloss> majian: 这个也是 我老早之前搞的，别人发我的，是借用
<myke2> majian: 可以的, 然后你wine regedit测试下
<lainme> pocoyo: 没有。不过这段在忙托福，可能可以去香港，如果我考够80……
<myke2> majian: 不过如果你ubuntu的话wine版本老了点, 加个wine的ppa
<majian> myke2: 能打开注册表
<majian> myke2: 我是11.04
<pocoyo> 算了 卡死 下了 晚安 lainme Destine
<majian> myke2: 今天新装的
<szsloss> majian: 说的是你的Wine版本
<wpahipc> 11.04好用不??
<myke2> majian: wine --version
<wpahipc> 我还在用10.10
<myke2> 我用10.04
<tenzu> lainme: 你要加油啊
<majian> myke2: 1.2.2
<lainme> tenzu: 恩
<if_else> 各位兄台，我又 悲剧了，git clean -f 删除了几个重要的未跟踪的文件，怎么恢复啊啊啊
<tenzu> lainme: 也别考太高
<iGnome> 啥加油?
<lainme> tenzu: 为什么
<majian> wpahipc: 我感觉11.04很不错，
<tenzu> lainme: 浪费
<szsloss> lainme: 多一分浪费啊
<xrfang> 请问下最小的（比安装ISO文件）Gnome或KDE4的distro是哪个？
<iGnome> lainme: 乖，别跑出去了。没人陪我们聊天了。
<lainme> tenzu: ……可以用来让学校报销
<myke2> majian: old version
<majian> myke2: 怎么升到最新？》
<szsloss> 直接去官网下 源码 编译安装好了
<wpahipc> majian:使用中没有那么问题吧，呵呵，改天也试试
<anticlockwise> iGnome: ...国外不照样可以IRC吗……
<myke2> majian: google "wine ppa", bye bye.
<majian> wpahipc: 我是在10.10升级的，结果弄的开不开机，又光盘装的
<iGnome> anticlockwise: 我们要附近有妹朵。你不算
<majian> myke2: 谢谢了，good night
<tenzu> iGnome: 神你太赤果果了
<anticlockwise> iGnome: lainme是M？
<iGnome> anticlockwise: 8月带一个英国妞回来？
<wpahipc> majian:哈哈，升级安装问题太多，要安装还是全新安装好
<iGnome> tenzu: 去。别乱说
<anticlockwise> iGnome: 。。。只有老婆带啊
<iGnome> anticlockwise: ...
<lainme> anticlockwise: female. not M...
<majian> wpahipc: 是啊，我升级了好几次都是不行，每次都是进不去新系统
<tenzu> iGnome: 把你不要的妹朵扣扣给我啊，我不嫌少
<szsloss> 。。。。。。。
<iGnome> 没啥q
<wpahipc> majian:我从来不升级安装
<anticlockwise> lainme: 我指的是MM……恩恩～～
<szsloss> wpahipc: 那个是高手做的
<iGnome> 啦。疼猪。你看乱说。跑了不是。
<anticlockwise> ...
<wpahipc> szsloss:^_^，是呀，可能需要修改很多配置文件
<tenzu> iGnome: 屁，明明是你太赤果果
<iGnome> 弯弯，带点好玩的回来。
<iGnome> tenzu: 你用词太。。。
<tenzu> iGnome: 那咋说？红果果？
<vic> 神不用fvwm了？
<wpahipc> 11.04没有gnome3很可惜，不然可以感受下
<iGnome> 太果？
<wpahipc> 我准备fedora15出来后，试试gnome3
<iGnome> 要fvwm？
<szsloss> 可以自己装啊
<wpahipc> 自己安装貌似太复杂了吧
<vic> 不复杂不舒服司机
<iGnome> lerosua: 这么晚还在？
<vic> wx实在是太难看了
<anticlockwise> iGnome: 啥好玩？
<majian> 刚才竟然掉线了
<lerosua> iGnome: 帮happy忙啊
<iGnome> anticlockwise: 这边没的。自己想想嘛
 * yunfan 食了个咸鸭蛋
<szsloss> 。。。
<iGnome> lerosua: 额。你问下，你们那边谁熟悉cairo
<lerosua> iGnome: 没人熟，你忘了我这边是Qt开发的啊
<iGnome> yunfan: 小心变鸭
<iGnome> lerosua: . 都是叛徒啊
<anticlockwise> iGnome: 那真的没有……
<yunfan> iGnome: 求之不得 鸭是别人掏钱让他干
<lerosua> iGnome: 就也是变肥鸭
<iGnome> anticlockwise: 那。。。这边没英国妞。带一个回来
<iGnome> lerosua: lol
<szsloss> 谁在英国啊
<iGnome> yunfan: 你没xx胖？
<anticlockwise> iGnome: 不是说了吗，只能待老婆
<lerosua> iGnome: 左手Qt,右手Gtk+, Motif在胸前，MFC来杀MFC, wxWidget来杀wxWidget
<yunfan> iGnome: 额他那么瘦
<iGnome> anticlockwise: 你说帮朋友带的。你lp不会有意见的
<iGnome> lerosua: motif? 那似乎啥蛮老的了。
<anticlockwise> iGnome: 。。。中国英国妞又不是没有……
<iGnome> 。
<yunfan> lerosua: 端午节是哪天？
<szsloss> 可不可以打包 寄回来啊
<szsloss> 66
<lerosua> yunfan: 不知道。
<iGnome> 我没见过。 anticlockwise 德国的倒是有
<lerosua> iGnome:  yunfan 睡了。88
<iGnome> 。
<yunfan> lerosua: 现在端午节可是有 假的
<szsloss> 3
<szsloss> 中国3天
<lerosua> yunfan: 到时会有通知的。
<yunfan> 有假期的要调查清除 还要吃粽子
<yunfan> 我要吃南方粽子 nnd
<gebjgd> anticlockwise, 你还单身？
<iGnome> 胖子还吃那
<gebjgd> anticlockwise, 大龄男青年了
<anticlockwise> gebjgd: 早就不是了
 * knownbad @@~
<yunfan> 不吃怎么胖的
<iGnome> gebjgd: ... 你啥理解能力
<szsloss> how old ?
<anticlockwise> gebjgd: 94，啥理解能力……HOHO
<yunfan> szsloss: 儿童节是法定假日没
<szsloss> 是啊 ，是儿童的
<anticlockwise> szsloss: 26
<szsloss> 我不知道 算不算儿童啊
<yunfan> 儿童节有好吃的
<szsloss> 什么好吃的啊
<yunfan> 忘记了
<jiero> myke2:用Skype好多好多年了，至少6年了吧。
<jiero> 要换还需要找个合适的。
<szsloss> GTalk
<jiero> XMPP的就是家人不注册。。。
<jiero> 而且Pidgin默认支持也不好。。。
<iGnome> jiero: ekiga
<jiero> iGnome: 我说过了。。。但是父母不会搞。。。
<jiero> iGnome: 找个ekiga windows超难的。
<iGnome> jiero: 安装linphone-3就是。win下。
<iGnome> 申请ekiga帐号最容易。
<jiero> 知道。
<jiero> linphone下次试试。
<jiero> 谢拉
<iGnome> 至少声音效果，比gtalk好
<iGnome> 烂pps，我都搞不懂怎么搜索的。
<metbsd> skype 好垃圾
<metbsd> 完全不知道skype的优势
<FrankLv> 今晚 google IO哈，本来想去youtube上看看现场直播，翻墙又慢又不稳定
<anticlockwise> metbsd: skype的优势还是很大滴，只是目前LINUX平台上的比较烂……
<metbsd> 在哪里啊
<metbsd> 那么大，我怎么没发觉
<jiero> linux的skype界面最好
<jiero> 我喜欢分离式的
<anticlockwise> metbsd: 多方视频会议的时候就会体现出来了
<metbsd> skype的界面很难看
<metbsd> 没用过视频
<yunfan> 网络太烂 一切都浮云
<metbsd> 不知道怎么个好法了
<anticlockwise> metbsd: ……那你说什么没有优势……
<jiero> skype的发送桌面～我结合Chesse使用很好玩～
<yunfan> 网络太好 一切也是浮云 直接 cat /dev/xx就可以了
<jiero> skype的通话，只要电话线上网就够了
<metbsd> 又不是上班，为什么要多方视频呢
<jiero> 。。。
<metbsd> skype的通话是最贵的，而且质量不好，错误扣费很多
<wpahipc> skype下载太麻烦来，那个破tom,搞得我下载不了linux版本
<jiero> skype在中国被封，因为呃，最有名
<anticlockwise> 我用skype一般只用他的SKYPE对SKYPE，免费
<jiero> skype朝中国打电话效果是打折的
<wpahipc> 聊天还是可以，如过你有朋友用skype到话
<jiero> 我用过。
<metbsd> skype而且很占内存
<jiero> 打美国很好————
<anticlockwise> 每周都得用，和国内的父母视频
<yunfan> skype对skype的音频 跟qq的有啥不同？
<jiero> 不知道。没用过qq。。。
<anticlockwise> qq在mac和linux下都没有视频和音频……
<metbsd> 没用过qq的一般是老外
<wpahipc> 哪位仁兄帮我下载个skype for linux
<jiero> 家里从2004年开始一直用skype。。。
<jiero> 现在要换了。。。
<anticlockwise> wpahipc: http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Download the latest version of Skype for Linux
<metbsd> skype登录超慢
<wpahipc> anticlockwise:中国下载不了
<jiero> 比msn快。
<metbsd> 连MSN都比SKYPE快
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 你比比？
<metbsd> 你比比
<wpahipc> anticlockwise:中国打开www.skype.com就转到tom.skype.com了，根本没有linux版本
<anticlockwise> wpahipc: 啊？国内能下WIN版本的，不能下LIN的？
<wpahipc> 是到
<metbsd> 还在登录，， OMG
<wpahipc> 国内的win版本也是比较烂的
<jiero>  MSN 登录 12s
<metbsd> 而且TOM SKYPE窃取个人资料的
<wpahipc> 感觉就是一个广告客户端
<jiero> skype 4s
<gebjgd> 牛逼了
<metbsd> 还在登录
<metbsd> 天那
<gebjgd> 微软把skype买了
<gebjgd> 8.5 million
<gebjgd> 8.5 billion
<jiero> ^_^
<jiero> 知道了
<metbsd> 微软吧skype买了吗？
<anticlockwise> 今天的新闻，买了
<metbsd> 厉害
<metbsd> 微软还买了其他甚么吗
<anticlockwise> 高价啊
<jiero> 我今天捐钱 $20给SpringRTS，我就觉得很多了
<anticlockwise> 太高了……
<yunfan> 确实不少了
<metbsd> 微软肯卖，证明东西不错
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 微软曾经要买，出价0.8billion 2007
<jiero> 结果skype 1.* billion 出售
<jiero> 4年过去了～
<jiero> 价格4倍多啊。
<metbsd> skype亏了
<yunfan> 美元贬值了？
<jiero> 能贬 2倍就不错了。。。
<metbsd> 再等4年，搞个skype空间，应该可卖20billion
<jiero> 微软收购的东西能怎么样，不久就自行解散了
<metbsd> i heard different
<metbsd> 微软有可能合并msn 和 skype
<wzssyqa> metbsd: 微软收购的东西哪有搞成功的啊
<wzssyqa> metbsd: 搞成功的只有偷的，比如dos
<metbsd> 微软也偶尔有好东西出来的吧
<jiero> metbsd: 那是他们自己搞的
<jiero> 不是买的
<wzssyqa> jiero: 也有偷的
<metbsd> 真不知道微软收购过啥
<jiero> 。。。
<yunfan> 游戏机不就是收的么
<jiero> 初期微软也是强买很多竞争对手哦
<jiero> ～
<metbsd> xbox360是收购的？
<anticlockwise> 收购的太多了……只是大部分我们都不熟……
<metbsd> x360至少目前比ps3成功
<yunfan> 实在用不上
<anticlockwise> 其中一个比较有名一点的就是Visio，原来是Visio Corporation的产品
<metbsd> visio不错
<metbsd> 用过一次来画流程图
<yunfan> 看算法的书 究竟是 《算法，c语言实现》好 还是《算法导论》好？
<anticlockwise> metbsd: 恩，的确很不错，我现在用mac，能用的就剩下omnigraffle稍微和visio一样了
<metbsd> 一个skype要用107，000K的内存，没有聊天，真是莫名其妙
<jiero> 新玩意儿 http://www.chromeexperiments.com/globe
<metbsd> 一个屁精才38,924K
<anticlockwise> yunfan: 可以都看～～
<metbsd> 哪个 skype最省内存啊
<metbsd> 或者其他skype alternative
<yunfan> 都看就没意思了
<anticlockwise> yunfan: 为什么？一个是伪代码，一个是真实代码实现，《算法，C语言实现》还分1-4和第5部分呢，都看看挺好的
<jiero> 靠。微软去年收购了Game Maker，这个东西我听说过，这件事我不知道
<jiero> http://code.google.com/p/ibus/issues/list 出错，ibus维护者？
<metbsd> is there light weight skype? my idling skype uses 100,000+ K memory.
<vic> python 的 pipe 模块很好玩
<linsux> 有掉线了
<linsux> 这freenode怎么回事啊
<vic> pipe模块确实很好玩
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<vic> def chu(a):
<vic>    ....:     return a[0]/a[1]
<vic> In [38]: a = pipe.Pipe(chu)
<vic> In [39]: (1,2)|a
<vic> Out[39]: 0.5
<vic> 中缀表达。。
<vic> 汗，竟然没人感兴趣
<zlfccnu> what？
<zlfccnu> nobody
<Just_forget_it> +i
<Just_forget_it> 我亲爱的gmail 啊
<zhangkaixuan> 还有没有人在？
<Just_forget_it> 谁能帮个忙
<zhangkaixuan> 推荐两款 Rhythmbox 歌词插件 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/ttplyrics-rblyrics/
<Just_forget_it> 我在 你能不能帮个忙
<zhangkaixuan> 啥事？
<Just_forget_it> 我注册gmail 要短信验证 能不能给我你的手机号码帮我收一下验证码
<Just_forget_it> 每隔15分钟就要被墙一次 请你帮帮忙
<Just_forget_it> 可以吗
<zhangkaixuan> 兄台 手机号码不行 现在注册gmail要手机验证了？
<Just_forget_it> 晕 只要你帮忙收一下告诉我验证码就行了。。。
<Just_forget_it> 我把图都给你看了啊
<linsux> skype太垃圾了，占那么多内存
<Just_forget_it> 行不行啊 或者谁的手机借用一下 几秒种的事
<Just_forget_it> 我晕 现在这社会。。。
<zhangkaixuan> 额 别用别人的手机了 以后那个手机号应该能够修改你的注册信息 建议使用亲人的手机号
<Just_forget_it> 我要是有还至于干上网问这么弱智的办法吗
<alvin_rxg> 晕，现在这社会， googlemail 都说了要用你自己的手机的。你还说这个社会……
<Just_forget_it> 你就帮我收一个咋了 是不是电视看多了以为我搞你话费
<Just_forget_it> 我要真有那本事还上网一个一个要是不 不干拉倒
<zhangkaixuan> 的确是可以通过手机号码直接修改gmail注册信息...
<zhangkaixuan> 你的gmail帐号会很不安全...
<Just_forget_it> 我觉得你不会那么无聊 我这个邮箱只是公司联系用 再说我又没有艳照门什么的
<Just_forget_it> 只是最近GOOGLE I/O大会，gmail总是被墙
<Just_forget_it> 大概一会又要不行了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, edeka是不错。天天开到8点钟
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, edeka是不错。天天开到10点钟
<alvin_rxg> 出来打个招呼就走人了？
<mikeandmore> 上来
<mikeandmore> 太热了睡不着
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 那你还理他？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 感慨下
<knownbad> 不如去泡个女友
<hata> google 的首页很恐怖
<Ubuntu-Cookie> anybody?
<Ubuntu-Cookie> 大家好，我是新手
<knownbad> 两分钟
<knownbad> 好准哦。
<xiamx> ?
<larry2> dfdsf
<larry2> 没人鸟
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 教教我怎么用 tor
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) google tor 的, 没几个打得开
<blueghost> 我记得是要改什么配置文件的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: tor 不用想了……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 貌似可以通过桥来访问
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 问题是桥都被咔嚓了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦, 那怎么办
<lofwind> .
<blueghost> gmail 上不去了
<blueghost> 貌似我连上 tor  了
<FeiRuoWa> off to judge a science fair! bbl
<^k^>  06:00
<Loongjiang> 生当做人杰,死亦为鬼雄.至今思项羽,不肯过江东
 * Loongjiang 惊奇的发现，emacs 可以浏览PDF格式的文件，只不过是以文本方式浏览
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-11
<Loongjiang> 秀
<jzmer> teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com 现在是不是被墙了？
<knownbad> Fivesheep_: http://www.coffeebean.com/Featured-Drinks-W306C37.aspx
<blueghost> 我连上 tor 了, 怎么在 firefox 设置插件啊, google 到的, 很少能打开的
<blueghost> 我忘了怎么设置了
<blueghost> 谁知道的啊
<blueghost> 怎么设置proxy+tor啊
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 127.0.0.1:9050
<knownbad> 看下/etc/tor/torrc的socketport.
<knownbad> errrrr, socksport.
<blueghost> knownbad:) 不是 /etc/privoxy/config 吗
<knownbad> 加个caching proxy可能好点因为有时慢。
<knownbad> 那是个filter.
<knownbad> 上次问你要不要vpn，你不要嘛。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 不明白,没有一点概念
<blueghost> knownbad:) 不要. 能上就行. 又不是经常上'
<knownbad> 那就看看。
<knownbad> 他们是chained proxy.
<knownbad> 你是在linux上吗？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 对. chained?? 好像是对 没有代理服务器 设置的程序用的吧
<blueghost> knownbad:) 去bbc啰
<knownbad> tor + polipo 就行了。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 貌似可以了, 我是用 tor + privoxy + firefox的tor-proxy插件
<blueghost> knownbad:) 貌似可以了
<knownbad> k
<blueghost> knownbad:) 去看博讯
<blueghost> knownbad:) 去看 爱未未
<blueghost> knownbad:) 去看 红楼女囚
<knownbad> 他肥肥的有什么好看？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 可爱
<blueghost> knownbad:) opera 用过吗
<knownbad> 没。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 有没有 tor 相关的插件, 昨晚找,没找到
<knownbad> 插屁眼吗？
<knownbad> ff不是有个autoproxy吗？
<blueghost> knownbad:) ff 没问题啊, 现在已经在 看 bbc 了
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我是想 在 opera 下用
<knownbad> 那你问好玩的？
<blueghost> 好玩?
<blueghost> knownbad:) 《我在伊朗长大》 这个动画片好看
<knownbad> 嫦尓的罩杯多大？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 问吴刚
<blueghost> tor proxy 不好用啊
<knownbad> 无刚需要伟哥。
<zhangkaixuan> 推荐两款 Rhythmbox 歌词插件 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/ttplyrics-rblyrics/
<zhangkaixuan> Font Manager：Linux 下字体批量安装与管理工具 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/font-manager/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Font Manager：Linux 下字体批量安装与管理工具 : OSMSG
<Kandu> zhangkaixuan: 每天喊一遍訂閱地址就好啦 :)
<zhangkaixuan> Kandu 有挺多文章并不适合订阅
<lemonhallatvpn> 最后也又回归了UBUNTU
<lemonhallatvpn> 从ARCH
<lemonhallatvpn> ARCH和GNOME3，不稳定。。。。。当然也许是因为我启动的是TESTING库。。。。
<Kandu> zhangkaixuan: 嗯，確實如此。不過剛剛的兩篇都是在訂閱里的
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, w/b
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: ?
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: 上网本真得还是适合用UBUNTU11.04，确实节省空间
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, 仍然在用LTS中..
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: 笔记本？
<jzmer> newyorker.com 是不是现在在ipv4上被墙了？
<jzmer> 刚才不断被重定向
<lemonhallatvpn> 纽约客。。。。。小资才看
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, 台式机
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: 你体会不到小屏幕的痛苦的~~~~
<xiamx> newyorker是？
<lemonhallatvpn> 杂志
<xiamx> lemonhallatvpn, 小屏幕就像ipad
<leaveboy> lemonhallatvpn: 小平很安逸
<lemonhallatvpn> xiamx: ipad是正方形。。。。
<leaveboy> 轻巧
<xiamx> 我好几年没看杂志了
<lemonhallatvpn> 不是给学生看得
<lemonhallatvpn> 就像三联生活周刊一样。。。。。不是给学生看得东西
<Loongjiang> freeflyi1g: 问下这样的宏定义是怎么解释呢，#define fun(a) (a)->b = c(d,e)  define所定义的宏也可以包含空格么
<Loongjiang> 问下这样的宏定义是怎么解释呢，#define fun(a) (a)->b =
<Loongjiang> 	     c(d,e)  define所定义的宏也可以包含空格么
<lemonhallatvpn> 出现了。。。笔记的硬盘不停的跳。。。。
<lemonhallatvpn> BIGONE说过的那个BUG
<Loongjiang> lemonhallatvpn: 什么跳？
<lemonhallatvpn> Loongjiang: 你换个名字，不好TAB。。。。
<xrfang> 有没有熟悉iptables的大侠？我需要配置一个防火墙。
<lemonhallatvpn> inode: 恩，这个号
<inode> lemonhallatvpn: 哦，你想说什么
<xrfang> A<->B<->C，B是网关。
<lemonhallatvpn> inode: 硬盘的读写头不停的跳过边缘区，然后跳回来。。。是西数硬盘在笔记本+LINUX的一个BUG。。。。
<inode> lemonhallatvpn: 硬件也会有bug,！
<xrfang> 我要所有A->B的通信都被转发到C，而且每个Port只允许一个链接，而且对A来说不知到C的存在，也就是返回来的包在A看来都是来自B
<z777> ooooOOOO: hi
<ooooOOOO> z777, hi
<z777> ooooOOOO: 那么早
<ooooOOOO> z777, 你是？
<z777> ooooOOOO: 你不认识到
<ooooOOOO> z777, 不早呀，都九点多了
<leaveboy> hi
<ooooOOOO> z777, 呵呵
<z777> leaveboy: hi
<z777> ooooOOOO: 呵呵
<^k^> leaveboy, 好  ㍡ 
<leaveboy> 我恨这么多的机器人
<z777> leaveboy: hehe
<hata> 修改了个gnome-shell扩展，该发布到哪里好？
<lemonhallatvpn> hata: gnome-look
<z7772>  /leave
<xrfang> 我想要一个基本的gnome为基础的发行班用于测试，最好是deb系的（或者下载应用方便的），ISO越小越好，有推荐否？谢谢。
<inode> xrfang: debian经典的发行版 ，
<hceasy> 怎么把一个频道注册成自己的？
<hceasy> 就是自己创建进去的那种
<xrfang> inode, 这个小吗？我看看,tks
<hceasy> 怎么把一个频道注册成自己的？？
<metbsd> 我恨那些恨机器人的人
<inode> 怎 么这个宏定义很难理解，神啊，帮我看下#define MODULE_DATA_INIT(rec) \
<inode>         (rec)->module_data = g_hash_table_new(g_str_hash, g_str_equal)
<inode>  
<calebot> xrfang: gnome 就不可能小
<xrfang> calebot, 只是尽量小吧。DSL，puppy这类我没法用
<hceasy> 怎么把一个频道注册成自己的？
<xrfang> 比如gimp，office什么的不要，不就小一点？
<xrfang> hceasy, 估计这里没人知道，这个和ubuntu神码关系？建议你谷一下，应该不难
<Kandu> xrfang: 那就 debian 吧
<inode> xrfang: 想gnome小就只用服务器版的，别装什么服务，只装个gnome
<Kandu> hceasy: 什麼類型的頻道呢？
<hceasy> <Kandu>
<xrfang> inode，我印象中ubuntu server的iso好像不小。。。
<inode> 帮我解释下这句#define MODULE_DATA_INIT(rec) \
<inode>         (rec)->module_data = g_hash_table_new(g_str_hash, g_str_equal)
<MaskRay> xrfang: gentoo，装 gnome-base/gnome-light（默认没的）
<hceasy> <Kandu> 这个还分类型啊？就随便试了个名字，发现没人创建，自己带着@的帽子
<inode> MaskRay: xrfang 恩，gnome-light很好，只怕你没功夫折腾
<xrfang> MaskRay, 那我还不如arch了，我希望iso里面自带gnome了，自己装还伤不起啊
<inode> xrfang: ubuntu-server的ISO…不小，但是gnome小
<xrfang> inode, 对，就是要不折腾的前提下尽量小而已，不能过分了。
<xrfang> ^_^。
<xrfang> 我是要总尺寸小点，至于gnome占多少，不管。
<hceasy> <xrfang> 注册自己的nick不是跟nickserv说吗？建立了一个频道以后相当这个管理员跟谁说？
<inode> xrfang: 装完server，再装个gnome，不过ISO里没有
<xrfang> inode，ubuntu安装gnome极方便，可惜server的iso不小。
<Kandu> hceasy: 不告訴你 :P
<MeaCulpa> 据说gnome-light 的存在就是因为太多人不愿意装evolution之列
<MaskRay> xrfang: 自己装好吧，evolution evince 说不定都装了
<hceasy> <Kandu> ...@..
<xrfang> 诶，没办法。我看看debian的多大
<Kandu> hceasy: 工作找好了沒？
<hceasy> Aoy_c 工作？？？？
<hceasy> <Kandu> 什么工作？？？
<calebot> xrfang: debian + gnome-core 压成一张 CD 光盘 毫无鸭梨
<lemonhallatvpn> 从UBUNTU11.04BETA升级到最新版本。。花了2个小时。。。夸张啊
<calebot> xrfang: 要小还是自己鼓捣
<Kandu> hceasy: 呃，不好意思。你和那人的 nick 實在太像了，我搞錯了
<inode> xrfang: 其实你把不想要的工具逐个删了也是一样的
<calebot> xrfang: 各大 distro 都有做 live system 的脚本
<xrfang> calebot, 一张光盘对我们公司的破网络鸭梨吃不消，最好300M以下haha
<xrfang> 看来没有特好的方法。
<inode> xrfang: 三百
<calebot> xrfang: 你看看 200M 上下的 livecd
<xrfang> 说不定自己做个liveCD还是可以考虑的。
<inode> xrfang: 三百M一下的，可以考虑arch,gentoo
<xrfang> calebot, 有什么方便的看法吗？在distrowatch等网站一个个找还是有难度。
<xrfang> 嗯，要不就用arch在vbox里面做一个live算了。
<calebot> xrfang: 先拿个 livecd 练练手, 然后自己搞了
<xrfang> ok tks
<calebot> xrfang: 很简单的, 一天足矣
<xrfang> ok
<calebot> 这年头 reamaster live system 跟安装 linux 差不多简单
<xrfang> 是，很久没有用arch了。
<inode> #define MODULE_DATA_INIT(rec) \
<inode>         (rec)->module_data = g_hash_table_new(g_str_hash, g_str_equal)
<inode>  
<hceasy> <Kandu> 为了向我表示歉意，必须告诉我怎么把irc上自己创建的频道注册成自己的，以后进去就是管理员！
<inode> hceasy: 简单呢，如果你是注册的，直接join进去一个没人注册过的频道，你就是管理员了
<Kandu> hceasy: -_-b /msg chanserv help register
<gooripe> 谁知道国外一些好的数据网站啊 ？
<calebot> 啥是数据网站？
<gooripe> 就是比如说酒店 ， 旅游 ， 商场的信息 ！！
<gooripe> 知道吗 ？
<calebot> 各国不一样吧
<calebot> 想去哪国去哪国
<lemonhallatvpn> Ubuntu安装下来有78MB的中文包。。。。下次直接装中文版的
<gooripe> 问题是数据格式要好 ， 数据要全 ， 找了半天 都没找到好的 ！
<^k^> 新⇨ 内核及嵌入式开发 • 求助，关于11.04版本的nfs服务器的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330380&p=2320426#p2320426 在10.04，10.10版本，开发板挂载正常，从10.10的更新管理器升级到11.04也正常。 完全重新安装的11.04，本地挂载测试也正常，但是开发板挂载就会出现服务器无响应的现象。 如果直接挂载开发板的根，开发板会 ...
<wx> 拿着上网本到西单大悦城去体验一下无线上网的感觉。在里面有个XDjoycity的网络信号还蛮好的有5个格，但是需要密钥。上百度搜了一下也没有搜到。有没有知道它这个密码的？
<hceasy> <Kandu> ok
<zhangkaixuan> 在顶栏上显示天气预报 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/my-weather-indicator/
<hceasy> <Kandu> done
<imtxc> 大家好，请教一个问题，以前安装的是UBUNTU 和XP 的双系统，现在想删除XP的一个分区作为UBUNTU的分区，该怎么做呢？
<imtxc> 每次在UBUNTU里面挂载，需要输入密码，比较麻烦
<imtxc> 我想把D盘直接变成UBUNTU里面的分区  不知道该怎么做呢？
<inode> ofan: #define MODULE_DATA_INIT(rec) \
<inode>         (rec)->module_data = g_hash_table_new(g_str_hash, g_str_equal)你了解这类宏定义怎样理解么
<ofan> inode: MODULE_DATA_INIT当作函数,rec是参数
<wx> 格式化呗。。。
<pityonline> 哪个命令能让 CPU 高频运转起来来着，我的风扇昨晚可能被我搞坏了
<pityonline> 让 cpu 全速运转
<jlzhang> 死循环吧？
<pityonline> 我记得有个命令可以让 cpu 全速运转来着，不过忘了
<vic> 算 pi
<void1> while(1)
<pityonline> vic: 开算了
<pityonline> 有能测试风扇的命令吗？
<lane> 1.进bois看,2.好像cat /proc/cpuinfo可以
<void1> 如果是thinkpad的话，可以
<pityonline> test
<larry1> 什么方法可以把pdf转成eps的时候，eps的质量会高一些啊
<^k^> pityonline, ....  ㍣ 
<jlzhang> /proc/acpi/fan/ 这里有吗？
<pityonline> jlzhang: 没有东西
<ofan> larry1: eps?
<pityonline> 我记得昨晚拆机清理完后插上风扇的线了啊
<larry1> ofan: 是的啊，我试了几种方法，都不怎么好
<ofan> larry1: eps哪里用的格式?
<larry1> ofan: eps是在一种图形格式
<jlzhang> 打印格式吗？
<alpha080> 跟tex有關
<ofan> larry1: pdf好多都是非扫描的,转成图形还会质量更高?
<larry1> jlzhang: 不是的，是在pdf文档中常用的一种图形插入格式
<larry1> ofan: 所以要找方法么
<jlzhang> 对了，图片先转成eps然后在Tex里引用它。
<jlzhang> 好就没用，忘了...
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 想安装lubuntu11.04 彻底删除ubuntu11.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330395&p=2320492#p2320492 该怎么做啊 还有lubuntu11.04对中文支持怎么样 统计信息: 发表于 由 xkk44 — 2011-05-11 11:04
<alpha080> ctex論壇看看吧。。。
<larry1> alpha080: 走在看哪
<inode> ofan: 那后面的(rec)->怎么理解呢，
<alpha080> 我看你還是用英文搜索下
<inode> ofan: g_hash_table_new是创建哈希表
<ofan> inode: rec是指针..
<Kandu> inode: 相當於 (*(rec)).
<jyf1987> 有没有语言赋值是用  key <- value 这种形式的？
<inode> ofan: 哦，
<zhangkaixuan> 非常卡通的多人在线射击游戏 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/teeworlds/
<inode> alpha080: 别搜了，尽是IRC里我的发问
<jyf1987> cfy人呢
<wpahipc> 我准备安装个ubuntu 11.04 用Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.4.6做live USB不能启动，大家怎么做live USB 呀
<inode> wpahipc: dd if of
<wpahipc> 都是用dd
<wpahipc> 没有用过dd
<inode> wpahipc: dd if=镜像 of=写入的硬件
<wpahipc> 这么简单就可以了
<yhzm1314> 启动虚拟机，在 LiveCD 里做也可以
<alpha080> 有專用工具，源里面有，
<wpahipc> 虚拟机我倒是有，liveCD里的那个软件可以做?
<jyf1987> iso的那个写到文件系统里还可读不
<ofan> jyf1987: iso直接写到硬盘?
<jyf1987> ofan: 是阿
<wpahipc> inode:谢谢，我晚上试试dd，现在没有linux系统，在公司上班，呵呵
<yhzm1314> LiveCD 自带了制作　ＬiveUSB 的软件
<jyf1987> 文件系统都不一样嘛 还有bootloader 不知道行不行
<ofan> jyf1987: 有的可以有的不行,iso标准格式的前n个字节都是空的,有的在前面加了引导的可以直接写到u盘/硬盘上
<wpahipc> yhzm1314:没有看到呀，我现在就是启动了在虚拟机里启动了liveCD
<ofan> arch的iso就可以直接写
<yhzm1314> Ｕbuntu iso 直接 dd 进　U盘好像启动不了
<inode> wpahipc: 大家都用，说明它是最简单的，硬件一般是/dev/sdX, X是什么都看你的了
<yhzm1314> openSUSE 11.4 arch 的可以
<alpha080> 注意U盤格式只能是fat32
<wpahipc> 好的，我用虚拟机上试试，不懂的我在请教你
<ofan> 可以先dd进iso,再把iso里的引导dd到前面
<wpahipc>  dd if=镜像 of=写入的硬件  这个命令就OK吧
<inode> 可以先dd进iso,再把iso里的引导dd到前面，ofan说的很对
<inode> 不过我没遇到过
<wpahipc> ,再把iso里的引导dd到前面 这个用什么命令？？
<inode> wpahipc: 我没碰到过，你问ofan吧，我gentoo，dd了就行了
<wpahipc> 呵呵，我自己的台式电脑用的也是gentoo
<inode> wpahipc:
<ofan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_9660  The first 32768 bytes of the disk are unused by ISO 9660 data structure, and therefore available for other use.
<inode> 好像是sysiso什么吧，我都忘 了
<wpahipc> 哦
<wpahipc> ofan:用dd命令制作live USB我应该如何操作
<ofan> wpahipc: 用hexedit打开iso文件,只要前面的数据不是00应该就可以直接dd进u盘用
<wpahipc> ofan：哦，好的，我看一下
<yhzm1314> LiveCD   System -- Administration -- startup Disk Creator
<kimurate> 大家好，，我第一次用irc，  ：）进来看一下
<yhzm1314> 用这个软件写入Ｕ盘
<lh3> 官网上好像有啊
<inode> yhzm1314: 那个不好用，真的
<wpahipc> yhzm1314：谢谢，我知道了
<inode> 貌似只能引导，不能做安装盘用
<lh3> 想学c编程 各位有什么心得介绍吗？？
<kimurate> REGISTER Bryan1049 bryan1049@gmail.com
<wpahipc> 好像前面是00
<xiangfu> kimurate: hello
<leaveboy> 00
<xiangfu>  dd if=镜像 of=写入的硬件  这个命令就OK吧, hmm... I don't think it works. what you want, install a liveCD to Disk
<kimurate> :)
<kimurate> 第一次用irc 啥命令都不会呃 大家多包涵哈 ^.^
<xiangfu> kimurate: 和QQ群一样 :)
<kimurate> 请问怎样对一个用户说话呢？就像你这样～
<alpha080> 自動補全
<kimurate> ？
<kimurate> 先去吃饭拉
<inode> wpahipc: 怎么了，不行？
<zhangkaixuan> 适用于 buntu 11.04的10个应用小程序 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/ubuntu1104-10-appindicator/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 适用于 Ubuntu 11.04 的 10 个 AppIndicator : OSMSG
<jyf1987>  GAE支持go了 这下可以玩玩了
<wpahipc> inode:我在虚拟机里试试
<zhangkaixuan> 适用于buntu 11.04的10个应用小程序
<inode> 高级语言的出现，使人越来越不了解计算机了，赶明搞一个二进制代码+十六进制+C语言即时同步显示的编辑器，神马防火墙，什么系统都是浮云，真正的黑客终极工具
<wpahipc> inode，搞好虚拟机了，马上试试dd命令
<inode> 不过估计二三十个屏幕也不够同步输出二进制代码 的
<inode> wpahipc: 要么找不到启动信息，要么 就没问题
<wpahipc> inode:好的，我试试
<wpahipc> if=镜像 of=写入的硬
<^k^> 新⇨ Wine及其分支 • ubuntu 怎么安装wine1.3.19 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330405&p=2320594#p2320594 我用apt-get install wine 安装上的是1.2版本的，我要装1.3.19怎么装 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaron3323 — 2011-05-11 12:06
<inode> 版本帝
<wpahipc> dd命令做live USB 是不是很慢呀，dd命令执行了差不多有5分钟了
<inode> wpahipc: 我的大约3M每秒
<wpahipc> dd if=ubuntu-11.04.iso of=/dev/sdb
<inode> 恩
<wpahipc> 看不出来呀，没有任何提示，就一个光标在闪
<inode> wpahipc: 那可能你u盘盘符不对吧，不是sdb
<wpahipc> 对呀，我用fdisk -l查看了呀
<fighterlyt> hello,everyone
<wpahipc> 可以了，不过我看我的USB盘里貌似没有任何东西，奇怪
<fighterlyt> 感觉Unity真是废物！
<calebot> 感觉Unity真是废物！
<fighterlyt> 感觉GNOME3也不怎么好
<wpahipc> inode，可以了，去启动一下电脑试试看
<calebot> unity 纯粹是赶鸭子上架, bug 都没清空
<calebot> spec 也不好
<calebot> unity 2D 还依赖 Qt, 真蠢
<freeflying> calebot, 要我说unity就该完全用Qt
<freeflying> calebot, 彻底废掉gtk/clutter这些crap
<calebot> freeflying_UDS: 只用一个我就没意见, 用 gtk / qt 都行
<calebot> freeflying_UDS: 问题是它两个都用了
<freeflying_UDS> calebot, 是i啊
<calebot> 然后光盘容量不够了, 在折腾要放弃 700M CD
<calebot> 真够蠢的
<freeflying_UDS> lol
<fighterlyt> 反正最近的桌面发展，感觉不大给力
<calebot> GTK+ 3.x 表现还不太稳定
<wpahipc> inode:不行，没有引导信息
<calebot> 大概要等 gtk 3.2 release
 * calebot 一直当 gtk3 小白鼠
<fighterlyt> 到现在还是使用GNOME 2.32
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 要买那些非主流的开发板应该去哪里呢
<fighterlyt> taobao
<calebot> jyf1987: 买非主流的做毛？
<fighterlyt> ebay
<wpahipc> inode:dd后，U盘windows下提示要格式化，linux下就能正常读出里面的内容，这是怎么回事，我用分区软件看u盘没有分区格式
<cfy> 有没有人在网易工作的？
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,我又碰到内嵌指定编码了。。。。。
<calebot> jyf1987: 买龙芯吧
<fighterlyt> 嘟嘟嘴侧脸剪刀手
<cfy> wpahipc: 分区表出了问题么？dd的话，你一般是ext系列的格式吧。win不支持的。
<MeaCulpa> fighterlyt: ...看到这样的就想抽
<wpahipc> 我去linux下看看是不是ext格式
<fighterlyt> 或许是想sun
<cfy> wpahipc: linux+虚拟机就好了
<cfy> 双系统累阿。。。。。
<cfy> 当然。虚拟机不是万能的
<wpahipc> 我是在虚拟机里
<jyf1987> calebot: 你给我搞个龙芯来玩？
<cfy> 虚拟机里跑linux?
<freeflying_UDS> jyf1987, 我可以卖一些给你啊
<freeflying_UDS> jyf1987, 比如pandaboard
<wpahipc> 不是，是测试，我吃饭了，等会了
<jyf1987> freeflying_UDS: 额 冒充的？？
<freeflying_UDS> jyf1987, 冒充啥
<jyf1987> freeflying_UDS: panda那个多少钱？有 eagleboard么
<freeflying_UDS> jy
<fighterlyt> 搞那芯片没什么意思，没什么市场
<freeflying_UDS> jyf1987, pandaboard卖你片一点吧，200￥
<freeflying_UDS> 200$
<fighterlyt> 龙芯眼瞅着都超过Intel了
<fighterlyt> 啥时候移植UBUNTU过去
<fighterlyt> 估计移植WIN是不可能的
<jyf1987> freeflying_UDS: 我说你是真的freefling么 怀疑你是假的
<cfy> jyf1987: 估计真的。。。
<cfy> jyf1987: 你whois一下。哪有随便冒牌的，填信息填这么详细的。。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 不会吧 freeflying 什么时候做起生意来了
<jyf1987> cfy: 看名字是真的 但是看后最不像真的 我要 带帽子的freefling确认下才信
<cfy> jyf1987: 那找 iGoogle 来验验.......
<jyf1987> 我不信igoogle 还没对她做图灵测试呢
<calebot> 戴帽子也可以作假的
<cfy> calebot: 那就是内部人士了。。。。
<cfy> ofan: sbcl可以只运行一个实例，然后，比如你slime，可以connect过去用呢
<cfy> ofan: 支持thread很爽
<ofan> cfy: 额 就是相当于开个daemon
<ofan> ?
<cfy> Kandu: 在不在？你那机器。内存是个问题阿。。。
<cfy> ofan: 嗯。很爽阿。比如你可以调试正在运行的程序。比如可以重定义，那个正在运行的函数会调用的某个函数。
<Kandu> cfy: 主要是 amule 的原因
<cfy> Kandu: 能不能买大一点的内存？
<Kandu> cfy: 到時候大家一起用了，自然停掉 amule
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，是要升級的
<cfy> Kandu: 升成多少。我觉得我得跑个sbcl:) 80MB吧
<Kandu> cfy: 360MB/360MB 的足夠用了
<cfy> Kandu: 其他就不需要了。
<ofan> Kandu: 这个是哪家的?
<Kandu> ofan: diahosting
<cfy> Kandu: 两个360.是啥意思？
<Kandu> cfy: mm/swap
<ofan> Kandu: 哦 他家的感觉比较贵
<mjjboy> 下班～
<Kandu> ofan: 算可以了，沒找到比他便宜的
<cfy> Kandu: 差不多到时侯了吧？我觉得可以联系一下合的人了
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<vic> arch 的wget怎么还是英国中部时间啊。。。。
<vic> 不是说 已经修复了吗
<ofan> Kandu: ramhost比较便宜,而且过段时间就上西海岸的了
<Kandu> ofan, cfy: 進 #blahblah 聊吧
<cfy> Kandu: okay
<kimurate> MSG xiangfu 试一下这个是不是～打扰了～
<fighterlyt> 还是需要搞个返墙工具
<cfy> kimurate: 你找xiangfu干嘛？买东西? :)
<fighterlyt> 有没有人搞个返墙代理
<fighterlyt> qq air如何能窗口呢
<mienimencun> 自己刻系统盘需要注意那些问题呢？
<cfy> mienimencun: 首先，为什么要刻盘。
<mienimencun> 想以后装系统方便些啊
<cfy> mienimencun: 为了折腾装系统？
<cfy> 升级？
<wpahipc> dd后，U盘格式成了iso9660
<wpahipc> 成光盘了
<Stifler> Hi all
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍤ 
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 没法上网了，这几天。悲剧
<edison0354> ofan: lemonhall: cfy: roylez: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av88562/
<roylez> edison0354: 上班没法看
<aBiNg> roylez: ssh 都连不上了啊。成局域网了..
<roylez> aBiNg: 连嘛？
<aBiNg> roylez: sshchina 啊，有用的么这边？
<roylez> aBiNg: 不用...
<jyf1987> freeflying_UDS: 你那个pandaboard怎么卖我那么便宜？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 怕啥
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不能跟体重200斤的人比
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你后面是墙壁，我后面是领导
<inode> wpahipc: 你还是 用软喋通吧，那个好一些，dd的我用过的只有fedora和arch其它的不知道
<wpahipc> inode:哦，原来是这样，OK，我在用UltraISO写了
<wpahipc> inode:dd玩U盘变成光盘格式了
<inode> wpahipc: 不是成光盘，它本来把U盘当光盘用的
<MeaCulpa> 没事dd U 盘干嘛
<inode> U盘好像要fat32才能用
<MeaCulpa> fat32不是挺好么
<MeaCulpa> 只是文件大小不济
<cfy> 感觉容易坏
<MeaCulpa> linux下面支持ntfs要比windows下面支持ext3简单的多
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<void1> 什么时候linux才能支持exfat啊
<nick000> 有人有gtalk吗
<chengzi> 去修了下本，突然发现在ubuntu下，本的风扇也能自动调速了
<chengzi> 发现联想的售后工程师的素质并没有网上所说的那么差
<nick000> 有人有gtalk吗
<ofan> 联系的服务不错
<chengzi> ofan: 嗯，并且联想要出预装ubuntu的电脑了
<kimurate> ~
<jyf1987> 我们要做好准备 联想预装ubuntu以后 估计这里能涌入不少小白
<ofan> jyf1987: ...
<kimurate> e...我想我算一个把。。
<jyf1987> 要不让 联想跟这里定个售后服务外包合同
<jyf1987> 我们这里众人给他众包售后服务
<^k^> 300一个月吧,兼职,哈哈.外包售后.
<jyf1987> XwinX: 呵呵
<chengzi> jyf1987: 我其实也是小白
<jyf1987> 自由软件本来就很好卖服务嘛
<jyf1987> 刚刚好
<^k^> 搞个irc频道基金
<hata> identify hata
<kimurate> 请问你们能看到我说话么。。。貌似还没有确认注册
<jyf1987> 是可以阿 回答有评分什么的
<lenovo_Arch> 小k活了？
<jyf1987> 不过这些数据加起来 恐怕超过irc承受了 还是搞个基于xmpp的吧
<metbsd> irc不能上图，不能截屏
<jyf1987> 对阿 所以最好是基于xmpp
<Stifler> irc++
<chengzi> 并不是所有的小白都像我一样使用irc
<jyf1987> 用户给回答的人评分 回答的人靠这个分去兑换些非物质性奖励 比如送个vps啥的 这个大家应该有动力的
<metbsd> irc就是老外用的一个过时软件
<^k^> 桌面放2个快捷方式,一个打开IRC,另一个xmpp的
<^k^> 写ubuntu服务1,服务2
<palomino|working> 有没有哪位在linux上弄过DLNA server的?
<jyf1987> hengheng 可以这么搞 不过ubuntu用户这么多 大家都点进来 我怕这里会挤满 说话就跟刷屏一样了
<^k^> 到时候再引导他们去其它频道
<^k^> 分:驱动频道,源频道,软件安装频道 等
<^k^> 分类就像论坛
<chengzi> 意淫……
<kimurate> 请问你们能看到我说话么。
<wpahipc> inode:还是用UltraISO搞定了
<pocoyo> kimurate: 不能
<szsloss> UltraISO 这个很好搞定的
<szsloss> 有教程的
<kimurate> pocoyo, 呃..
<wpahipc> szsloss:用UltraISO写好，还需要修改一个文件才能启动
<inode> wpahipc: 修改文件？巨郁闷 ，有这么麻烦么
<kimurate> 刚注册的，还没有验证。系统说Please log in before attempting to verify your registration.
<kimurate> 不知道怎么样才算log in了阿。
<jyf1987> 诶 freeflying忽悠我
<wpahipc> inode:是呀，不修改引导那就卡住了
<szsloss> 我好想没有修改 啊 ，直接用啊
<edison0354> jyf1987: 星期日过来不？
<inode> 我也从来没那么麻烦过
<szsloss> 直接改bois吧
<wpahipc> 用gentoo当然不用做liveUSB了,哈哈
<szsloss> bios 的启动项啊
<wpahipc> 该了呀，usb-hdd启动
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我是小白~~~
<jyf1987> edison0354: 看老师让不让去学琴 不过一般是周六 看情况了
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我周六还得跟党校去国家图书馆……
<edison0354> lemonhall：你丫你别装小白！
<lemonhall> edison0354: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。党的好儿子
<jyf1987> edison0354: 党校怎么会去国图？？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我真的很白
<edison0354> jyf1987: 神马实践还神马东西……
<edison0354> lemonhall：用USB-HDD+
<edison0354> lemonhall：USB-CDROM是最好的……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 有adb的文档不？给我份撒~
<lemonhall> edison0354: ............
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我正在看你发的视频。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall：还有扣扣发给你的那个消息~
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没力气了
<jyf1987> edison0354: 额 好无聊
<silverzhao> 求教：怎样在每次登录时让虚拟控制台自动加载.bashrc？
<jyf1987> usb-to-tv比较好
<jyf1987> 最好是把tv给虚拟成一个framebuffer设备
<star0119> 用Ｗget命令下载东西怎么保存成指定的文件名
<lemonhall> edison0354: 金克拉。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall：一切的一切的开始……
<edison0354> lemonhall：变色龙支持Lion了
<^k^> star0119, wget --help
<lemonhall> edison0354: 睡觉去了。。ADB？调试用的那个？
<lemonhall> edison0354: BAIDU 一堆。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: ：不用百毒，adb还能用来刷机，还有adb shell……我想看看它到底还能干啥
<jyf1987> edison0354: android那个adb?
<jyf1987> 我也想用起来
<palomino|working> ......
<edison0354> jyf1987: 恩，sdk里应该有具体文档的吧，所以我问他要……
<palomino|working> 我需要刷eeepad
<edison0354> jyf1987: svn的-r选项是干啥的？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 有个p文档 额 斗篷搞了半天才会弄 eclipse后台跑
<jyf1987> 我要彻底让eclipse滚蛋
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<jyf1987> 就像gcc那样多好
 * edison0354 额，升级1104ing，包都下好了，安装都需要好久……
<mingdeng51> gpg  加密可以加密文件夹吗？
<palomino|working> ....... , edison0354
<edison0354> palomino|working: ？
<mingdeng51> :-(
<palomino|working> 我家里升级了11.04 , edison0354
<palomino|working> 然后各种问题涌现阿- - , edison0354
<szsloss> 升级完有多个 核怎么办啊
<palomino|working> 公司这台就没敢升级
<edison0354> palomino|working: 你是在警告我吗……
<edison0354> palomino|working: 反正迟早得升……
<palomino|working> 总之有个心理准备。。。 , edison0354
<edison0354> palomino|working: 不用unity的
<Kandu> edison0354: 早生吃苦，晚生可能好點
<edison0354> Kandu: ……
<palomino|working> 我也没用unity , edison0354
<szsloss> / clear
<Kandu> edison0354: 你不如繼續 10.04 等 12.04 再升級
<edison0354> Kandu: 已经是1010了啊
<lubcat_> 破网
<^k^> szsloss, 可以删
<szsloss> 能删除干净吗？有命令没
<edison0354> Kandu: 其实最主要的是我有升级癖
<edison0354> Kandu: 就在看debin能不能出rolling版本了
<^k^> szsloss,有 : sudo aptitude purge ~ilinux-.*\(\!`uname -r|cut -d- -f1-2`\)~i[0-9]'
<edison0354> Kandu: debian
<lubcat> 小k蛮智能的嘛
<^k^> lubcat, 我在人工打字
<lubcat> 额。非bot模式。
<szsloss> 我每次升级 就会残留 好几个 内核
<palomino|working> 我这儿残留好多没用的配置文件
<^k^> ubuntu tweak 不错
<Kandu> edison0354: 除了 lts ，其他的可不能跨版本升級唉。那可半年蛋疼一次。lts 多好，才兩年蛋疼一次
<edison0354> ^k^: 我在想你到底是人还是BOT……
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，嘶一个
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
<edison0354> Kandu: 囧，升级癖啊
<palomino|working> 在linux下弄过DLNA server么? , roylez
<^k^> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<palomino|working> 我也半年升级一次 , edison0354
<palomino|working> 现在系统混乱不堪了 , edison0354
<edison0354> palomino|working: ……
<Kandu> edison0354: 那就 arch，天天蛋疼，包你滿意
<palomino|working> 还有virtualbox 1.3.x的安装信息呢- -  , edison0354
<edison0354> palomino|working: 整理整理吧
<edison0354> Kandu: 没PPA用啊，所以等debian的rolling
<edison0354> palomino|working: ……
<roylez> palomino|working: 嘛玩意？
<palomino|working> 看来没弄过.. , roylez
<palomino|working> 无视我吧.. , roylez
<edison0354> palomino|working: 找点东西清理下呗
<palomino|working> 回头重装好了 T_T , edison0354
<edison0354> palomino|working: 你机器用的时间也够长了
<palomino|working> 是阿...
<palomino|working> 10.10的2.6.35内核对usb3支持有问题...
<Kandu> palomino|working: 我 arch 內核才 2.6.32。  ubuntu 實在是太激進了
<edison0354> palomino|working: 没那硬件
<palomino|working> 32... , Kandu
<edison0354> Kandu: 2.6.38还激进？
<microcai> Kandu:  我都在用 2.6.39-rc7
<palomino|working> 2.6.38 usb3正常了
<hanyu> zzzz
<Stifler> zzZZ
<roylez> palomino|working: 死马有usb3？？？
<FeiRuoWa> goodnight, everybody
<palomino|working> .... , roylez
<palomino|working> 有阿 , roylez
<palomino|working> amd主板都带呀 , roylez
<edison0354> palomino|working: 你啥东西支持USB3？
<palomino|working> sb8xx的芯片
<Kandu> 都那麼激進
<palomino|working> 硬盘转接线 , edison0354
<roylez> palomino|working: SB。。。芯片
<palomino|working> lol , roylez
<edison0354> palomino|working: 额，多少米？
<palomino|working> amd的芯片组不都是sbxxx么 :D
<roylez> palomino|working: 我看不下去拉
<palomino|working> 100多好像.. , edison0354
<palomino|working> 具体多多少记不住了。。 , edison0354
<edison0354> palomino|working: 不贵啊
<roylez> palomino|working: 你咋这么有钱呢
<palomino|working> .... , roylez
<palomino|working> 我完全是被迫的- - , roylez
<palomino|working> 一切起因都是机箱 , roylez
<palomino|working> 原计划外接硬盘用主板后面的esata口 , roylez
<palomino|working> 结果机箱设计的跟主板不搭配 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 被迫？？你被富婆给推倒了？
<palomino|working> 装不开内置的硬盘了 , roylez
<edison0354> palomino|working: 我就用的ESATA
<palomino|working> 只好内置变外置，外置变usb -_- , roylez
<palomino|working> 我被逼的... , edison0354
<palomino|working> 幸亏主板的esata口支持端口复用 , edison0354
<palomino|working> 要不俩内置硬盘还连不上了 , edison0354
<edison0354> palomino|working: 其实我没懂你在干啥……
<palomino|working> 幸亏我用的linux,win下的驱动貌似还不支持-_-
<palomino|working> ..... , edison0354
<palomino|working> 机箱里面放不开硬盘 , edison0354
<palomino|working> 于是本应在里面的硬盘只好通过esata放外面用 , edison0354
<edison0354> palomino|working: esata跟机箱有啥关系……直接扔外面呗……
<edison0354> palomino|working: ……
<palomino|working> 于是本应通过esata在外面用的硬盘，只好走usb... , edison0354
<edison0354> palomino|working: 你机箱多大啊……硬盘都塞不进去……
<palomino|working> 19cm*21cm*6cm... , edison0354
<edison0354> palomino|working: 好小……
<Stifler> ...
<Stifler> 还不如摊桌子上
<edison0354> palomino|working: 难道就是一个硬盘的大小？
<edison0354> Stifler: 机箱毕竟还是能屏蔽一点点辐射的……
<palomino|working> 原来这机箱的设计是能放1个3.5寸盘的，我有俩2.5寸本想通过2.5->3.5装里面 , edison0354
<palomino|working> 结果机箱硬盘位是按照p45主板设计的，h55主板cpu位置变了正好顶住了硬盘位 , edison0354
<edison0354> palomino|working: 囧
<edison0354> palomino|working: 干嘛不用大机箱……
<palomino|working> 就想要个小的。。
<silverzhao> 郁闷！ubuntu-cn论坛是不是无法访问了？
<palomino|working> 还有别的悲剧呢 , edison0354
<edison0354> silverzhao: 刷新吧
<microcai> edison0354: 我的机箱是超级 mini 的哦
<edison0354> palomino|working: ……你就是个悲剧……
<palomino|working> cpu位置变了，散热孔配合不上了 , edison0354
 * edison0354 笔记本飘过……
<silverzhao> edison0354: ping 都ping 不通。
<edison0354> palomino|working: …………………………
<microcai> silverzhao: 你用加速代理了没！
<edison0354> silverzhao: 阿
<silverzhao> microcai: 没有，加速代理是什么？
<silverzhao> 难道你们可以访问的吗？
<microcai> silverzhao:  ... 用来加速访问 ubuntu-cn 论坛的
<szsloss> 什么东西 啊
<silverzhao> microcai: 没用过，之前都是直接打开就可以的。
<microcai> silverzhao: 反正我用的加速，现在打开很快
<silverzhao> 76.164.231.50，这个是不是ubuntu.org.cn的ip？
<microcai> silverzhao: 不知道诶。我一直用的加速代理上的
<edison0354> palomino|working: 更新中……各种版本不搭配估计弄得现在机器有问题了已经……
<palomino|working> hehe
<szsloss> 可以打开
<silverzhao> microcai: 郁闷！莫非只有我上不了的？悲哀……
<szsloss> 杯具了吧
<edison0354> Guest35165: ？
<cfy> edison0354: 好不稳定的网络。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<edison0354> cfy: pidgin自动登陆gtalk噢
<cfy> ofan: 测试成功。要不要没变化也发个email?
<ofan> cfy: 不用吧.
<ofan> cfy: 只在变化的时候发就好了
<cfy> ofan: 哦。我有点怕。万一脚本不运行了。。。。你也有空关注下好了XD
<edison0354> palomino|working: 真的耶，gedit已经在无限崩溃了，chromium窗口装饰出问题了
<szsloss> gtalk 人多吗
<ofan> cfy: ok
<microcai> silverzhao: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=254593
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<cfy> ofan: :)
<palomino|working> LOL , edison0354
<edison0354> palomino|working: 应该是升级途中的问题吧……
<microcai> ^k^: 一边去
<palomino|working> 对了你现在用compiz么 , edison0354
<edison0354> palomino|working: 恩
<palomino|working> 11.04里emerald不能用了
<palomino|working> 一运行就段错误
<edison0354> palomino|working: metacity卡的慌
<silverzhao> 啊～～～刚刚查了下ubuntu-cn论坛的ip，原来就是美国的。试了下翻墙，终于可以上了！
<palomino|working> git里有不崩溃的了好像，但是我没编译
<silverzhao> 郁闷，连上个论坛都有翻墙的！
<szsloss> /clear
<edison0354> palomino|working: 额，原来MBR里的分区表前还有2字节的标志位啊
<microcai> silverzhao:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=272559 下了这个就不用翻墙了
<palomino|working> 55AA?
<edison0354> palomino|working: 额，byte是字节还是字位？
<microcai> silverzhao: 而且访问飞快，像局域网一样
<palomino|working> 字节
<Kandu> edison0354: 在表後面
<silverzhao> microcai: 好的，我去看看，谢谢了！
<edison0354> palomino|working: 他写的是0xAA55
<edison0354> Kandu: 哦
<microcai> silverzhao: 有 PPA 的。
<edison0354> Kandu: 看错……
<microcai> silverzhao: windows 版本也有
<palomino|working> 求linux下搭建DLNA server攻略...
<pityonline> 现在我的笔记本检测不到风扇了，bios 里也没有设置的地方，装载 bios 默认值也不转，咋办呢？
<edison0354> palomino|working: 那bit是啥……
<edison0354> palomino|working: 我混乱了……
<palomino|working> bit就是1位嘛...
<Kandu> edison0354: bit = 8bytes
<Kandu> edison0354: :P
<palomino|working> ..... , Kandu
<palomino|working> 误导他... , Kandu
<edison0354> palomino|working: Kandu：我又混乱了……哪个是字位？哪个是字节？
<palomino|working> byte是字节 , edison0354
<palomino|working> bit是位 , edison0354
<palomino|working> 1byte=8bit , edison0354
<edison0354> palomino|working: 哦
 * edison0354 话说kk走了，没人打算flood来玩玩吗？
<pityonline> 现在我的笔记本检测不到风扇了，bios 里也没有设置的地方，装载 bios 默认值也不转，咋办呢？
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 运行fancontrol了么?
<pityonline> palomino|working: 没有配置文件，可我就没见过它的配置文件长什么样……
<palomino|working> pwnconfig一下?
<palomino|working> pwmconfig
<freeflying_UDS> pityonline, sensor线断了吧
<palomino|working> 那 sensor-detect 一下
<pityonline> freeflying_UDS: 不知道啊，风扇的线我是插好的
<palomino|working> sensors-detect
<pityonline> palomino|working: sensors-detect 能直接检测风扇吧？
<pityonline> palomino|working: /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 先sensors-detect一下
<edison0354> pityonline: 你就一个系统吗？换个系统看看是硬件还是软件……
<edison0354> Guest33578: 你咋又没nick……
<cfy> edison0354: 好了。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 汗
<Kandu> cfy: 用 vps 上吧，國內網絡上 freenode 又慢又不穩
<edison0354> Kandu: 北京联通表示还可以啊
<cfy> Kandu: 没事
<pityonline> edison0354: 在 windows 7 中用 speedfan 检测不到风扇
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<edison0354> pityonline: 囧，风扇还转不……
<pityonline> edison0354: 有可能是硬件问题，但我觉得可能性不大，因为昨晚我拆除风扇只是拿酒精擦了下
<pityonline> edison0354: 不转啊
<edison0354> pityonline: ……
<edison0354> pityonline: 线断了吧……
<pityonline> edison0354: 但今天我用干电池给风扇供电也不转
<edison0354> pityonline: 我的风扇是在水龙头地下冲的……
<edison0354> pityonline: ……
<pityonline> edison0354: 线应该没断，我拆装的时候很小心的，而且风扇的阻值都正常
<pityonline> edison0354: 现在怕的是主板的问题
<edison0354> pityonline: 你电池供电不都不转嘛
<pityonline> edison0354: 是的
<pityonline> edison0354: 用三节小电池，不转
<edison0354> pityonline: 电压没那么大吧……
<pityonline> 哪位有 fancontrol 的配置文件？我想知道它是什么样的
<pityonline> edison0354: 5v 啊，三节还怕不够呢
<qjy> 我的goldendict添加不了*.bgl格式的词典。goldendict apt-get 装的，词典是http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=270318里介绍的。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - goldendict词典在哪下载？
<hata> gnome里面回车键叫return，空格键叫什么？
<hata> 不是space吗？
<hata> 额，原来是其他都要大写，space不用
<vic> 看来我真他妈 的 不适合写程序啊。。。。啊啊啊啊
<pityonline> 哪位有 fancontrol 的配置文件？我想知道它是什么样的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 搞不搞？
 * jyf1987 脑海里浮现着一副场景， MeaCulpa一把扯住主席，掀开裙子，厉声问道：搞不搞?
<fzfh> 我靠，恶搞啊
 * calebot 脑海里浮现着一副场景， MeaCulpa一把扯住主席，掀开裙子，厉声问道：搞不搞?
<szsloss> /clear
 * microcai 谁有大爷银行的网银啊？！
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 半小时后
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 太忙了
<XwinX> 大爷银行是什么银行啊
<microcai> XwinX:  工商和招商
<MeaCulpa> roylez: kk, 15:40
<microcai> XwinX:  中国银行也行，不过不可能在这里有人有
<lane> 做什么
<XwinX> microcai: 为啥?
<microcai> XwinX:  ? 大爷银行嘛。
<microcai> XwinX: 你是问我为何要大爷银行的网银还是问我为何不会有人有中国银行的网银？
<jyf1987> microcai: 我就有 中国银行和工行的 额
<microcai> jyf1987:  ?????
<microcai> jyf1987: 网银？？？
<iGoogle> 这谁，又说脑残语
<microcai> iGoogle: 一般去
<microcai> iGoogle: 一边去
<MeaCulpa> 大爷银行就是，堂堂国际化银行，居然只有400电话，在海外打极其不方便
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 银行人啊，有钱！
<microcai> edison0354: 何止是有钱人啊，还是国外人士。一等公民
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 不是，该银行讨债，越境追击
 * MeaCulpa 的理想就是路边摊卖大饼油条的能刷卡
 * MeaCulpa 这样就能重温中式早餐了
 * MeaCulpa 经济困难，吃奶酪培根皮塔饼很久了
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 还能吃 奶酪培根皮塔饼 ! 你是不是领的美分？
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: .............
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 现金太宝贵
<MeaCulpa> 超市可以刷卡
<MeaCulpa> 大饼油条吃不起啊吃不起
<MeaCulpa> 现金全部用来还债的
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 典型欠扁人士
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  印一下就好了嘛
<MeaCulpa> microcai: ...我也想啊
 * microcai MeaCulpa 典型欠扁人士
 * MeaCulpa 穷，欢迎来扁
<pityonline> am i in?
<alpha080> yep
<lemonhallatvpn> MeaCulpa: 尼玛啊~~~我连去扁你的飞机票都买不起
<roylez> MeaCulpa: èµ°
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 绿卡能买 1000w
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 就冲这点你就不穷
 * MeaCulpa 上海户口，比绿卡贵吧
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ... ... 我跟你换绿卡好了
<alpha080> 能否分期付款？
<iGoogle> microcai: 还知道是在说你啊。 幸好
<microcai> iGoogle: 一边去，疯子
<iGoogle> 薇菜，薇菜。 lol
<zhangkaixuan> 那位兄弟帮下忙 带开这个页面 我要测试下阅读统计插件运行是否正常.. 谢了 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/ttplyrics-rblyrics/
<zhangkaixuan> 打开下就可以关掉了 谢了
<liubii> 64bit安装adobeair的时候你们碰到错误了吗 This application isn't missing any dependencies
<lane> zhangkaixuan: 载入时间过长
<zhangkaixuan> lane:服务器在德国 谢了兄弟 你打开了两次？
<zhenbeiju55> 我来了~~
<zhenbeiju55> 没人 欢迎……
<fighterlyt> 今日痛饮庆功酒，壮志未酬誓不休，来日方长显身手，甘撒热血写春秋
<microcai> zhangkaixuan: 有没有后台偷偷安装插件？
<alpha080> 天王蓋地虎。
<fighterlyt> 宝塔镇河妖
<pityonline> test
<^k^> pityonline, ....  ㍧ 
<fighterlyt> 同志，终于找到你了
<fighterlyt> 大家都说你被美国大兵给击毙了
<zhangkaixuan> microcai: 嘿嘿 就是在后台偷偷安装的 话说这个插件跟wp-super cache插件同时开启后 阅读次数统计就不精确了...
<jiero> Frogatto 1.1 Released!
<fighterlyt> Frogatto ？ what？
<microcai> zhangkaixuan: 打开了。你看看有没有添加1 ?
<alpha080> 死的那個不是我，他沒事玩cosplay....，其實他是我弟，叫拉稀
<fighterlyt> 完了，你成替身了！
<zhangkaixuan> microcai: 刚刚打开的？
<zhenbeiju55> ~~
 * pityonline 哪位用过 fancontrol？求个笔记本用的配置文件
<microcai> zhangkaixuan: 老早
<zhangkaixuan> microcai: +上了 加上了 我说怎么变成两个了 谢了
<microcai> zhangkaixuan: 我看了2个啊
<zhangkaixuan> 是不是也看这个了 适用于 Ubuntu 11.04 的 10 个 AppIndicator
<zhenbeiju55> 这里谁用android手机阿~
<palomino|working> 我
<alpha080> me，2
<zhenbeiju55> 今天新出了个应用~~  talkbox
<zhenbeiju55> 有下载吗？
 * pityonline 哪位用过 fancontrol？求个笔记本用的配置文件
<liubii> 很2
<zhenbeiju55> 加我好友  ID:zhenbeiju
<zhenbeiju55> test
<pityonline> zhenbeiju55: talkbox 好像早有吧
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, ....  ㍧ 
<zhenbeiju55> 额 是iphone的吧
<zhenbeiju55> 这个是今天才发布的 ~
<hata> 哪里有32位的pps 的ppa
<pityonline> zhenbeiju55: android 也有
<MaskRay> cfy: http://gnuplot.sourceforge.net/demo/rectangle.html，上面那个，怎么运行？
<calebot> hata: pps 不都是 32位 么？
<zhenbeiju55> pityonline, 哦
<hata> 11.04 ,只看到64位的ppa
<calebot> 那是为了简化安装吧
<calebot> hata: 只是为了在 64位 安装 32位libs
<cfy> MaskRay: gnuplot不能运行？
<hata> 但是那源里的包都是amd的我看我的32位系统装不了吧
<calebot> ...
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道怎么运行……刚才在 emacs 下用 gnuplot-mode 的 C-c C-b
<pityonline> talkbox 怎么设置 id？
<zhangkaixuan> microcai: 嘿嘿 谢了兄台
<cfy> MaskRay: 保存下来，直接gnuplot xxx倒是能运行。。。可惜一闪而过。。。
<alpha080> talkb0x，什么應用：
<MaskRay> cfy: 我的也是。。。
<zhenbeiju55> alpha080, 是一个语言短信应用~~  和免费的电话差不多 ，可以群聊
<zhenbeiju55> pityonline, 应该不是一个应用吧 ，我好像确认我说的这个刚出来ｇｏｏｇｌｅｍａｋｅｔ上还没用
<zhenbeiju55> 没有
<zhenbeiju55> pityonline, 得自己网上下载
<alpha080> zhenbeiju55: 多少M？內存緊張中
<zhenbeiju55> AleiPhoenix, 程序只有900K
<zhenbeiju55> 错了。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 怎么画比较粗的点？
<pityonline> zhenbeiju55: 你说的是 talkbox 吧？
 * MeaCulpa 的google reader一秒钟刷出120篇未读文章，咋看...
<alpha080> 這么少？
<zhenbeiju55> pityonline, googlemaket有个同名的
<zhenbeiju55> 不一样
<zhenbeiju55> alpha080, en
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 一秒钟看120篇
<pityonline> zhenbeiju55: 我晕！
<cfy> MaskRay: 不清楚。。。。你查查
<pityonline> zhenbeiju55: 我说咋没找到设置 id 的地方呢
<zhenbeiju55> pityonline, 网上下载一个 ~  很好玩的
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 不看。
<MaskRay> cfy: 完全不会 gnuplot ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/bags/aaa5/
<pityonline> zhenbeiju55: good
<iGoogle> MaskRay: gnuplot画不出漂亮图的。
<zhenbeiju55> pityonline, 加我好友~~！
<iGoogle> roylez: geek?
<jyf1987> calebot: 看什么
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 不是为了画漂亮图，要可视化显示数据
<jyf1987> iGoogle: graphviz我画出来的也不好看 有没有更好的
<liubii> http://planet.debian.net/cgi-bin/search.cgi?terms=AdobeAIRInstaller&submit=Go
<^k^> ⇪ title: Search Results: AdobeAIRInstaller
<liubii> 这个人事怎么发现这个解决方法的呢
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 那看官网的例子就是。只要数据显示的话。要学的。
<iGoogle> jyf1987: cairo画
<roylez> iGoogle: 玩nethack的都知道bag of holdings
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 自己画画得更蓝
<pityonline> zhenbeiju55: 在下载呢，哥
<iGoogle> roylez: 当然我不知道。
<zhenbeiju55> 哦 ~~~
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 你问xx，看他会不嘛。
<jyf1987> 他会个p阿
<iGoogle> 估计也不会。。
<iGoogle> 那看来我算会的
<uni00> 怎么让台机静音？
<iGoogle> 断电？
<iGoogle> 拉，来了
<uni00> iGoogle: 纯扯
<iGoogle> uni00: 你提供的情况，适合我的答案啊。
<iGirl> iGoogle: 小心我打你pp
<uni00> iGoogle: 你的意思是，为了治好脚气就把脚砍了？
<iGirl> iGoogle: 最多只能拔风扇的电源,好不好
<iGoogle> iGirl: oops， 你和这00有关系？
<iGirl> iGoogle: 没,你的答案没有我的好
<iGoogle> uni00: 还在读中学？听不出话的意思？
<nick000> 有人不
<iGirl> nick000: 没...
<^k^> nick000, ....  ㍨ 
<uni00> iGoogle: 研一
<iGirl> uni
<iGirl> uni00: mm?
<iGoogle> 就是再说明清楚点情况，别人的答案就更适合些
<iGoogle> iGirl: 别调戏别人。
<nick000> 有人用永中office吗
<iGoogle> 一点都不严肃
<iGirl> iGoogle: 问一下先阿
<uni00> AMD X2 555 华硕 狮子王 散热器
<iGirl> mm就多聊几句
<iGoogle> nick000: 估计没了。那完蛋了的
<iGirl> uni00: 台机基本没有什么好办法..换好点的风扇吧
<nick000> 有人用永中office吗
<iGoogle> 水冷可以
<iGirl> nick000: 估计没有
<uni00> 12MM九州风神 什么的机箱风扇
<iGoogle> 机箱要通风路线合理。
<uni00> 硬盘是没声了
<iGoogle> 有一个完整的通道
<uni00> 但是风扇声音有点大
<nick000> iGirl: 为什么
<uni00> 风道是前进后出
<iGirl> 台式机风扇太多了,电源 cpu 显卡
<uni00> 集显
<jiero> nick000: 永中的office么有未来了。公司倒闭～
<iGirl> nick000: 不清楚,不好用吧,我装过一次,不好用
<iGoogle> 不平衡，或者轴承加油。
<uni00> 现在机箱里只有三个风扇，电源 CPU 机箱风扇
<nick000> iGirl: 看着有点像微软
<unknown379> igirl:cpu
<iGirl> iGoogle: 我前几天帮人家加油,没好几天还是响的
<jiero> iGirl: 因为我觉得微软那个不好用。
<iGoogle> uni00: 集显，，，那够了啊
<iGirl> nick000: 是蛮想office 2003
<jiero> iGirl: 说的2003
<iGoogle> iGirl: 那质量问题嘛。
<uni00> iGoogle: 气浮轴承不用加油的
<iGirl> unknown379: 什么鸟?
<jiero> i错了。。。
<iGoogle> 俄。还高级的。。。
<iGirl> iGoogle: 可能是吧,换风扇算了
<nick000> igi
<iGoogle> 质量不好估计
<nick000> iGirl: wp
<iGirl> wps?
<nick000> iGirl: wps居然没有linux的
<jiero> 好久不上200人了。
<iGirl> nick000: openoffice
<iGirl> libreoffice都可以的
<jiero> nick000:  现在Libreoffice就好
<iGirl> 话说这个用word最好
<iGoogle> nick000: 你主要是用word类，还是什么？
<nick000> iGirl: 恩 只不过不像word  我用着没有关系  问题是打印店很让人无语
<iGoogle> nick000: 打印pdf
<iGirl> nick000: 你输出成pdf格式的再打印阿
<jiero> 打印PS
<nick000> iGirl: libre有时用word打开就会出现一些问题  很纠结
<iGoogle> ps。。
<jiero> nick000: 导出postsript打印1
<nick000> 恩
<nick000> 下次用用
<iGirl> nick000: 急就用word吧,别在意
<iGoogle> iGirl: 你出钱买？
<jiero> nick000:Libreoffice 不能兼容M$的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 完蛋，我也被sun java搞了，hmc开不了了
<nick000> iGirl: 呃 没有windows
<jiero> iGirl: 那就重制。
<jiero> ^_^
<iGirl> nick000: 那就忍吧
<jiero> 。。。
<iGirl> iGoogle: 盗版我可不脸红
<jiero> 为啥我总是错了对象
<iGirl> jiero: 啥?
<leaveboy> please reboot
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你和 roylez有主从关系没
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 生物学上叫共生
<nick000> iGirl: libre打开10m的ppt好卡
<pityonline> zhenbeiju55: 加你了
<jiero> iGirl: 我的对象一般是nick000，但是总是瞄准你
<jiero> xD
<nick000> ……
<iGirl> 晕,第一个字母就不同,和ee搞错还好说
<iGoogle> roylez:  MeaCulpa寄生于你？
<palomino|working> .....
<jiero> nick000: PPT 无解。
<edison0354> palomino|working: 终端已经不能用了
<edison0354> palomino|working: *** VTE ***: Failed to load terminal capabilities from '/etc/termcap'
<nick000> jiero: 呃  这个有点纠结了
<palomino|working> LOL , edison0354
<edison0354> palomino|working: 我要重启了……
<iGoogle> nick000: 打开ms的文档，要先在msoffice下另存一次
<palomino|working> good luck , edison0354
<iGoogle> 破马看到啥了
<palomino|working> <iGirl> 晕,第一个字母就不同,和ee搞错还好说 , iGoogle
<liubii> 哇 还有IPV6的。。。
<iGoogle> 。
<nick000> iGoogle: ？？打开ms的文档，要先在msoffice下另存一次？？
<iGirl> palomino|working: 破马干嘛?
<palomino|working> ......
<iGoogle> nick000: 去掉冗余的信息，就打开快了。
<jiero> LibreOffice打开MS的文档实际上已经是Libreoffice的文档了
 * palomino|working 没破
<iGoogle> 破马估计是被触动了
<nick000> 要先在msoffice下另存一次？？
<palomino|working> .... , iGoogle
<nick000> 要怎么存
<jiero> nick000: 动员所有人用Libreoffice～
<palomino|working> 在linuxfire老指错人 , iGoogle
<jiero> 啊哈哈
<palomino|working> 就因为头俩字母一样 , iGoogle
<iGoogle> nick000: 自己试试先嘛。
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 你干嘛
<jiero> iGoogle: 和iGirl都是水
<iGirl> jiero: 赞罗杰,明白人呐,哈哈
<jiero> 丫的。今天打错太多了
<nick000> 刚才虚拟个xp发现wps也挺好用的 就是没有linux的
<iGirl> 不水来干嘛
<palomino|working> .......
<iGoogle> jiero: 去换下眼睛
<iGoogle> 破马
<palomino|working> wps以前出过一个wps2005 linux版，结果一运行发现。。。是wine的 , nick000
<iGirl> nick000: 可以试试wine
<leaveboy> ...
<liubii> wine问题太多来 除非RP非常好
<nick000> wine我一般不用
<jiero> Wine不了WPS 爸
<jiero> 。。。。。。。。。
<iGoogle> jiero: 你去睡觉去哦。你这。。
<jiero> 我还是打英文吧。。不需要选择。。。
<nick000> wps出来的时候不是说跨平台的吗
<^k^> wine 少很多dll的系统函数
<iGirl> nick000: 你这个要么用linux的,要么虚拟机装个win吧,
<dream1986> wine 不用，都是直接上虚拟机
<nick000> 有个虚拟xp了
<dream1986> 要不换到windows中
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<dream1986> 双系统
<roylez> palomino|working:
<iGirl> nick000: 那就用xp啦,别折腾这个啦
<iGirl> 基本很难完美兼容
<nick000> 折腾更健康
<palomino|working> 我直接拿wine运行的出来显示上有点问题,不过金山官方wine那个正常.. , jiero
<leaveboy> palomino|working: XP 还是很经典的
<palomino|working> 没用过.. , leaveboy
<roylez> palomino|working: wine嘛玩意
<palomino|working> wps , roylez
<palomino|working> wps2005 , roylez
<iGirl> roylez: 红酒,主席
<palomino|working> 很久以前的事儿了..
<jiero> palomino|working: 那个，他们有源代码，对着wine改就好了。。。
<palomino|working> lol
<iGirl> 坚决不折腾办公软件
<palomino|working> wps不是要出android版么。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: wine嘛...直接把word文档打印出来拿去擦屁股
<nick000> 好像出了
<jiero> 不疼，不疼。
<jiero> lirbeoffice到底。
<palomino|working> .... , roylez
<iGirl> palomino|working: 手机上面很多啦,黑莓 nokia android都有可以编辑word的啦
<lemonhallatvpn> wps出ANDROID版了？
<iGoogle> roylez: 不文雅点。召唤 Destine来踢你
<roylez> iGoogle: ...
<iGirl> iGoogle: ee终于说人话了
<iGirl> 哈哈
<joe____> hi
<wpahipc> inode:gentoo+xfce4桌面，无法调节音量，知道是怎么回事吗？
<palomino|working> 我手机上自带那个quickoffice好弱 , iGirl
<iGoogle> 手机上有蛋疼的quickoffice
 * iGirl 召唤悦姐~~~
<roylez> palomino|working: http://cnbeta.com/articles/142557.htm
<^k^> joe____, 好  ㍨ 
<iGirl> palomino|working: 弱也可以用的...
<palomino|working> 5月10日消息，金山软件正式推出Kingsoft Office Android版(beta)软件产品，该版本定位于满足用户对移动办公的需求，是金山办公软件继金山快盘之后，进军移动互联网的又一款重量级产品
<lemonhallatvpn> 这个真是给力
<palomino|working> 我觉得还是金山的好使 , iGirl
<iGirl> palomino|working: 还有别的
<joe____> iptables怎么设置nat表的默认规则？？？？
<lemonhallatvpn> WPS出ANDROID版真是给力
<iGirl> palomino|working: 金山实在是不喜欢
<iGirl> 宁愿用盗版
<microcai> ... ...
<iGoogle> 不明白移动办公，和office何干。
<vic> 。。。。。。。。
<iGoogle> nnnnnd
<microcai> 爱用就用，不爱用就不用。瞎说什么呢！
<iGirl> 没有一个框架而是弄一下适合中文的功能了事
<joe____> iptables -t nat -P prerouting DROP
<nick000> 加我gtalk吧
<joe____> 不行啊 ？？？
<nick000> sunjiating123@gmail.com
<iGirl> nick000: gmail挂了
<nick000> ??
<iGirl> gtalk也挂了
<palomino|working> 我的平板上有个polaris office
<palomino|working> 不知道好使不
<nick000> 不是吧  我一gtalk上一个人都得没有
 * jiero 好奇，难道悦姐就是专门踢人的？
<dream1986> 被墙了
<iGirl> palomino|working: 没用过?试试看啦
<iGirl> jiero: 你可以试试lol
<palomino|working> :-/
<emacsyin> .air格式的东西要怎么运行？
<eric_> GMAIL昨天就上不了。。。
<jiero> iGirl: 我只被踢过一次，就是。。。
<nick000> 我gtalk今天还上了
<joe____> ？？？
<iGirl> jiero: 我给踢过很多次,哈哈
<eric_> 我网页一直登录不了GMAIL
<jiero> iGirl: 你扯的多啊。
<dream1986> 早就不能上了
<iGirl> jiero: 我喜欢聊成人话题,哈哈
<iGirl> jiero: 要不然人家什么说我水呢
<jiero> iGirl: 我和大多数人都谈不上来呢～
 * jyf1987 是出水吧
<dream1986> iGirl: 有没有好的成人网站啊？
<nick000> 给我一个
<zhangkaixuan> 推荐10个适用于Ubuntu 11.04 Unity 桌面环境的小程序 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/ubuntu1104-10-appindicator/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 适用于 Ubuntu 11.04 的 10 个 AppIndicator : OSMSG
<iGirl> jiero: 正常啊,我不是学电脑的,在这里哪有说话的份,哈哈
<iGirl> jyf1987: 潮吹呢还
<jyf1987> iGirl: 你吹牛
<liubii> cl就不错
<iGirl> jyf1987: 你才吹
<liubii> 技术讨论区做新闻摘要的
<jyf1987> iGirl: 你才才吹
<nick000> 11.04很不习惯
<liubii> 特别爱看
<iGirl> jyf1987: 你去死
<jyf1987> iGirl: 过个几百年 我自然是死的
<emacsyin> 请问，.air的要怎么使用
<iGirl> jyf1987: 是不是很久没给踢身子痒了,哈哈
 * iGoogle 通告大家： iGirl 是广东h片群主。
<liubii> emacsyin：装个 adobeair
<jyf1987> iGirl: 滥用私权
<jyf1987> 装逼遭雷霹
<iGirl> iGoogle: 嗯,bt种子大到300g
<iGirl> jyf1987: lol
<jiero> bt种子呃。。。
 * iGirl 走人~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<iGoogle> 种马
<jiero> 我都不留了。发现我开着上传几个月都传不了1GB
<jiero> 即使下载了10倍。
<nick000> 3D肉
<nick000> 有高清种子吗
<ofan> jyf1987: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/142540.htm
<ofan> jyf1987: google storage大缩水了
<vic> 大家推荐一个好玩的linux游戏啊
<jyf1987> ofan: hehe
<emacsyin> liubii: 然后呢
<emacsyin> liubii: 装了之后怎么用？
<ofan> jyf1987: 那个你的MTU值是怎么改的?
<jyf1987> ofan: 400
<winterli> 高压马。。
<winterli> palomino|working, 。。。。
<jyf1987> ofan: ifconfig eth0 mtu 400
<ofan> jyf1987: 改完了用不用重启什么的?
<palomino|working> .... , winterli
<iGoogle> 。。
<palomino|working> 今天有个同事血压高了 , winterli
<winterli> 然后呢？
<palomino|working> 170/100,送医院去了 , winterli
<palomino|working> 我想:我经常这血压。。。 , winterli
<winterli> 靠。。。
<winterli> 才这点就去医院了
<winterli> 你要是比这个低的话，才可能去医院吧
<iGoogle> 破血宝马
<palomino|working> -_- , winterli
<winterli> 呵呵。。。
<liubii> 谁推荐个日历软件 能放桌面上安排任务的 如果能跟手机同步的话就更好了
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 但上一代Honeycomb将不会开源。Ice Cream Sandwich将会包含所有的Honeycomb功能，Google不公开Honeycomb源代码的主要原因是其质量和功能欠缺。
<winterli> 刻盘用什么软件好？
<jyf1987> ofan: 这个要重启什么
<palomino|working> linux下? , winterli
<winterli> 嗯
<palomino|working> 叫啥来着。。。
<winterli> 想想。。。
<palomino|working> k3b
<ofan> jyf1987: 哦 我以为要重启network
<winterli> kde的。。
<winterli> 要装一打kde相关的东西吧
<palomino|working> gtk的也有一个，叫啥来着....
<palomino|working> b....什么的
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 额..
<palomino|working> brasero?
<winterli> 不好用吧。。
<palomino|working> k3b好用 , winterli
<palomino|working> 但是你。。。 , winterli
<winterli> 能做iso镜像的呢？
<palomino|working> 做镜像?命令行就行吧...
<winterli> 不知道uio能不能wine起来
<winterli> uiso
<winterli> mkisofs什么来着？
<palomino|working> 对
<winterli> 用这个命令行？
<winterli> 不玩这个了，太麻烦，原来 在win下面还用了很久。。写好的cmd文件 ，
<palomino|working> .....
<winterli> 呵呵
<winterli> 没事试试uiso能不能wine起来
<emacsyin> liubii: 装了adobeair之后要怎么办？
<palomino|working> ... , winterli
<winterli> air太慢。。
<winterli> 至少我的机器是很慢
<jiero> vic: 我不搞了，一般我推荐的没人说好玩。
<vic> jiero: 你推荐啥游戏了
<liubii> emacsyin：我还没装呢
<winterli> 腾讯新出的那个air的增强版 web qq在我机器卡的一塌糊涂
<crose> 鼠标刚换上一块新电池滚轮就挂了:'(
<crose> 微软的硬件也不能信啊:'(
<emacsyin> winterli: 不知道怎么用
<emacsyin> winterli: 环境已经安装了，但这个air格式的QQ不知道怎么打开
<winterli> emacsyin, 双击 就安装了。。
<emacsyin> winterli: 双击并不安装阿
<winterli> 现在在用chrome跑web qq。貌似比firefox的速度快。
<winterli> 给运行权限吧
<winterli> 双击什么提示？
<emacsyin> winterli: 双击就是解压速的界面了
<crose> 直接终端adobeair ***
<jiero> vic: 整个中文wikipedia，Ubuntu 中文wiki里的linux游戏，80%是我的文字。
<crose> 还是air ***的来这，忘了
<jiero> 大概吧
<liubii> 其实我是想air来玩三国杀 - -
<vic> jiero: 传说中的罗姐
<jiero> 。。。。。。。。
<winterli> 不用吧。。。我直接双击提示安装的
<vic> jiero: 你觉的那个游戏最好玩 推荐一个 我去试试
<crose> winterli: 用ubuntu才可能会那样
<winterli> 哈。。。
<jiero> vic:我不是你，我不知道你喜欢什么。
<winterli> emacsyin, 用的是什么？
<jiero> 不买任何软件——有钱就捐。
<vic> jiero: 什么都行啊  就推荐你觉的好玩的
<emacsyin> winterli: 归档管理器
<winterli> 哦。。。
<emacsyin> winterli: 我双击就是不提示安装
<winterli> 那有什么提示？
 * jiero 去年一年时间玩了300小时 Complete Annihilation 它改名为Zero-K了，昨天给了它$20，现在也推荐这个游戏
<jiero> 我还是写流水帐比较好。
<emacsyin> winterli: 可以了，开始是没有执行权限的问题
<winterli> 。。。。
<vic> jiero: 20刀。。。。
<ofan> jiero: zero-k 貌似没完成
<winterli> 那会有个提示，说要给运行权限才会运行的吧
<jiero> ofan: 恩。完成怎么说？
<winterli> emacsyin, 运行起来没有，你机器上速度怎么样？
<zhangkaixuan> 推荐是个适用于Ubuntu 11.04 Unity桌面环境的经典小程序   http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/ubuntu1104-10-appindicator/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 适用于 Ubuntu 11.04 的 10 个 AppIndicator : OSMSG
<jiero> vic: 只给，不买。
<winterli> 作什么用的？
<emacsyin> winterli: 运行了，但是提示另一个安装正在进行，请完成那个安装。没办法装完
<winterli> 没安装完？
<jiero> vic: hedgewars也很好，我加了频道的游戏还有 tremulous和wesnoth和openra。
<crose> emacsyin: 把.adobe删掉
<ofan> jiero: 貌似很多单位不能建
<jiero> ofan: 被锁了。因为为了培训新人～
<emacsyin> crose谢谢
<ofan> jiero: 不懂.. 培训新人就要封?
<jiero> ofan: 要单机解锁就开option，取消EnableUnlocks前面的对号。
<emacsyin> crose: 装好了，还有个问题，打开就是全屏
<jiero> ofan: 正规游戏里，团队游戏最常见。。。
<jiero> 很多人来自其他Spring游戏，以为起步和其他游戏一样慢
<crose> emacsyin: 不知道，可以设置不是全屏吧，自己找召开
<ofan> jiero: 那些单位有什么特殊的,还要封锁
<jiero> ofan: 大都是稍微贵些，更需要关注指挥的单位。
<ofan> jiero: 这样..
<emacsyin> crose: 好的，谢谢
<jiero> ofan: Zero-K的理念可是，同等消耗的便宜单位灭重型单位
<metbsd> 大家的笔记本多少度啊
<jiero> 100摄氏度
<ofan> jiero: 重型单位太猛所以封了?
<jiero> ofan: 你的中文？
<ofan> jiero: ?
<jiero> ofan: 同样消耗的重型单位被打扁。
<nick000> 这里我怎么改名字
<ofan> jiero: 奥
<jiero> 但是它们能有更多的HP，容易后撤。
<metbsd> 那不是烧起来了
<nick000> 在这里怎么改名字
<palomino|working> /nick xxx
<nicky> j
<nicky> This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<palomino|working> 你赶紧identify
<palomino|working> 不然一会儿会被强制改名
<nicky> ?
<metbsd> 大家在ubuntu里面怎么看CPU温度等
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> sensors , metbsd
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<roylez> palomino|working: 跨栏看看
<palomino|working> 。。。跨的过去么我
<winterli> ...
<winterli> 20cm的栏总能吧
<palomino|working> 可能会被绊倒摔个狗啃泥...
<winterli> 胖马，我太崇拜你了
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> gnomebaker , winterli
<winterli> cd软件？
<palomino|working> 对 , winterli
<winterli> 好用不？
<palomino|working> 忘了。。。我好像一贯k3b , winterli
<winterli> 呵呵。。
<palomino|working> 我总觉得kde下的软件比gnome下的好用 , winterli
<winterli> 嗯
<winterli> 偶尔用过一次kde，感觉软件用着比较舒服
<winterli> gnome下面的东西有些像过家家的样子
<winterli> 会不会被gnome fans喷。。。
<palomino|working> 不知。。。低调点吧
<winterli> 嘿嘿。。。
<winterli> nero for linux怎么样？
<palomino|working> 没用过这个
<palomino|working> 现在很少刻盘了.. , winterli
<winterli> 要下载 57.7 MB， 安装时为 192 MB
<palomino|working> 自打领悟了买硬盘存东西比刻盘省事儿之后 , winterli
<winterli> 比较吓人，要装200m的东西，不过装完这个后，再用kde下面的软件好像就不用再多装东西了吧
<palomino|working> 大概是吧。。
<winterli> 我现在刻盘也很少了，只要有个能方便的制作iso的就行了
<winterli> 实在不用就用mkisofs
<vic> 讨厌的wget，讨厌的英国中部时间
<jzmer> src: http://news.ename.cn/yuming_xinwen_2009_12_18_20792 这个是不是只要换个 dns 就没事了？
<jzmer> 土共总不可能连 ip 都要白名单吧？
<jzmer> 我现在担心的是把 nameserver 弄到黑名单里面去
<jzmer> 到时候就只能自己去 icann 那里拖数据建 dns 了
<nigojuju> 请教大家一个问题
<nigojuju> until [ "$var1" = "123" ] 我的目的是 var1的值是 1或者2或者3都可以，但是结果是这个值要等于123才能跳出循环，该怎么写正确呢？
<jzmer> {1,2,3}?
<nigojuju> jzmer: 是不是until [ "$var1" = "{1,2,3}" ]
<lemonhall> -1!=[1,2,3].indexof(var1)
<nigojuju> lemonhall:谢谢啦，这个我看不懂......
<lemonhall> nigojuju: 有啥好看不懂的？
<nigojuju> lemonhall: indexof
<lemonhall> nigojuju: 取var1在[1,2,3]中的位置，返回的可能是0，1，2，如果不在里面就是-1
<lemonhall> nigojuju: 反过来说就是如果var1=1或者2，或者3，那么返回就不是-1
<lemonhall> nigojuju: -1!=[1,2,3].indexof(var)就成了一个判断，VAR是不是等于1，2，3并返回TRUE OR FALSE的表达式。。。
<nigojuju> lemonhall: 我是想用until语句呢，使用until 和 case 做一个菜单，如果回答1或者2或者3就继续，回答其他就继续循环
<nigojuju> lemonhall: 可是我发现我那样写不对，只有等于123才能跳出循环
<MaskRay> nigojuju: until [ 1 -le $val -a $val -le 3 ]
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 这是什么语言啊？
<lemonhall> MaskRay: SHELL?
<nigojuju> lemonhall: 我是初学，有很多不懂，您多多指导啊
<MaskRay> lemonhall: sh
<nigojuju> lemonhall: 是啊，bash shell
<MaskRay> 用 sh 最累了。。。还不如 tcl
<nigojuju> MaskRay: 我，我去试一下
<lemonhall> MaskRay: shell 里面没有OR么？
<MaskRay> lemonhall: -o
<lemonhall> MaskRay: until [ 1 == $var or 2== $var ]
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 怎么写呢？
<nigojuju> MaskRay: line 2: [: -a: integer expression expected
<MaskRay> nigojuju: 那是因为 $val 不是整数
<nigojuju> MaskRay: 原来这样，那我定义一下
<lemonhall> ............
<nigojuju> lemonhall: 好，我也试试or
<lemonhall> nigojuju: 不用听我的，我不懂BASH SHELL编程
<lemonhall> nigojuju: 我是在请教 MaskRay
<MaskRay> lemonhall: until [ $val = 1 -o $val = 2 -o $val = 3 ]
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 还有个不好的地方，sh 里没法有效的比较一个字符串和空的变量
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 如果 val 为空就悲剧了
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 所以有人用 x$val = x1 的
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 很畸形的语言
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 关键是留下了历史包袱
<nigojuju> 两种方法都能使程序执行啦。谢谢
<nigojuju> 可是第一种，会提示有错误line 15: [: -a: integer expression expected
<nigojuju> 可是不影响程序的执行
<nigojuju> 我已经declare -i 了，还会提示错误
<nigojuju> 那我先用第一种吧，还要好好学习才行
<nigojuju> 谢谢！
<fanzeyi> Ubuntu 11.04没有i386的vcd iso了？
<lemonhall> MaskRay: ...........
<lemonhall> MaskRay: TCL介绍介绍
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 听你这么一说我还真是觉得很畸形
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 包括 [ ] 功能不完善然后有了 bash 的 [[ 以及后来的 ((
<lenovo_Arch> test
<^k^> lenovo_Arch, ....  ㍪ 
<MaskRay> lemonhall: tcl 也不好用，字符串的两种方式之一的 {} 太奇怪了
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 做算术运算很麻烦，要用 expr
<lemonhall> MaskRay: .............
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 我要跟你学习
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 请评价一下PERL
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 你现在最喜欢用的是什么？LISP？
<MaskRay> lemonhall: tcl 还没正常的数组，和 awk 一样只有关联数组（或者叫 hash）
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 我刚看了一下简介，这个语言不如LUA。。个人感觉
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 显然不如
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 不过一致性至少比 sh 好
<MaskRay> lemonhall: Perl 挺好用的，但是语法太繁杂
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 规则太多
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 变量名前加个 $ @ & %………
<moriramar> MaskRay: 能幫個忙嗎？
<moriramar> MaskRay: 你那能上 Gentoo.org 嗎？
<lemonhall> MaskRay: http://baike.baidu.com/view/416116.htm#7
<MaskRay> moriramar: 能的
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 请教你一下，如果想看懂我刚才发给你的那段话，你推荐什么书？
<moriramar> MaskRay: 幫我打開下Gentoo ATI的文檔和Gentoo ATI FAQ把內容搞到 paste.ubuntu.org.cn 裹去吧。
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 就是关于堆栈的那一段
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 不是请教，我们探讨……
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 我不懂 lua
<moriramar> MaskRay: 這的ISP發威了，目前所有外國站幾乎都上不了。
<MaskRay> moriramar: ...
 * pityonline 哪位用过 fancontrol？求个笔记本用的配置文件
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 不懂没关系，什么语言都有堆栈问题啊。。。我现在搞不清楚。。要懂得函数调用以及堆栈的这写知识，是不是要去看编译原理，或者是。。。链接方面的书？
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 这些语言我都是浅尝辄止，只是我自己的体会，不一定对的
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 好吧
<moriramar> MaskRay: 不知道什麼情况，昨天還看呢，今天換了無數DNS也不行。OpenVPN還沒裝上。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 看 Solidot 上說可能又發威了。
<MaskRay> lemonhall: tcl 还有个奇怪的地方，变量都是字符串……然后居然没有方便的字符串操作函数
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 都要 string compare   string wordend，奇怪吧
<metbsd> 有没有轻量级的skype的
<metbsd> 这个skype太吃内存了
<^k^> 新⇨ 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx 安装后无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330474&p=2321378#p2321378 ubuntu 10.10 fcitx 安装后无法启动 我参考的是 viewtopic.php?f=8&t=297894 $im-switch -s fcitx -z default 最后这步没反应 $im-switch -c 出现选择框,选中fcitx 确定后 Screenshot-信息.png 这个问题该怎么解决谢谢! 统计信息: 发表于 由 fuhao — 2011-05-1 ...
<moriramar> metbsd: 沒有。
<metbsd> 垃圾skype
<MaskRay> lemonhall: Perl 我还有一个看不惯的地方，就是变量类型是 double，而不能方便地提供 integer。这点 lua 和 awk 也是
<metbsd> 搞不懂为什么老外会用这个
<moriramar> metbsd: 你想要有替代品還歐州人還會為這個通信加密煩嗎？
<moriramar> metbsd: 因為人家有錢，不在乎內存。
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 平时只用加减，小范围内精度是完全的，但总觉得不舒服
<metbsd> 像qqmsn这些都可以做pidgin lib,但是skype就不可以，真奇怪
<ElvisWang> I have a question: how to enable ibus for opera if locale = en.utf8
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 哈，我知道了，看来是要看ASM方面的书，才能理解堆栈和函数的关系了
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 正则表达式也是，Perl 最好，听说 tcl 的性能也很好，甚至可能比 Perl 好
<metbsd> ElvisWang, #ubuntu, this is chinese channel
<MaskRay> lemonhall: Python 用起来就很不舒服
<moriramar> metbsd: Pidgin-skype 插件是有的，不過前提是 Skype 要開着。
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 恩恩，用DOUBLE是很浪费。。。。
<ElvisWang> metbsd: I know. ibus is disabled for opera and now I am using opera
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 用得提心吊胆的
<moriramar> ElvisWang: 能看中文嗎？ibus 對 locale 應該不敏感的，正常開法就可以了。
<metbsd> 哈，那用pidgin插件有啥优势呢
<ElvisWang> I am Chinese
<MaskRay> lemonhall: lua 和 Perl 的下标访问是 floor 而不是 round 吧
<ElvisWang> No. ibus doesn't work with opera only
 * edison0354 明天考试咋办啊>_<
<ElvisWang> moriramar: I have my kwrite worked well with u-ibus
<metbsd> given that you have chinese packages installed properly, ibus should work by default, ElvisWang , no further configuration needed
<moriramar> ElvisWang: 其它的 Qt 程序呢？
<ElvisWang> moriramar: It is OK for other Qts
<moriramar> ElvisWang: Opera 是靜態的嗎？
<ElvisWang> I have questioned on the opera forum but no useful response
<metbsd> 那firefox,chrome能用吗
<lemonhall> ofan: http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/6117772.html
<ofan> lemonhall: 什么?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<moriramar> ElvisWang: http://www.linuxdiyf.com/blog/?115147/action_viewspace_itemid_3808.html 這種試過嗎？
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<lemonhall> ofan: 帮我一下这个东西，然后告诉我要完整看懂这东西需要那些背景知识，最后把书也给出来
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求DHD
<edison0354> lemonhall: 考试求过
<ofan> lemonhall: 找本c语言的书 应该有讲吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 还要adb的文档和迅雷离线
<hata> gnome3 有没有源代码之类的
<ElvisWang> moriramar: It doesn't work either
<Robots> Fctix
<moriramar> ElvisWang: 同上吧。
<lemonhall> ofan: 好吧。。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 还是自己找吧。。。
<metbsd> opera总是问题多多的
<metbsd> 因为opera是闭源
 * lemonhall 这里有学计算机的没有？
<ElvisWang> Robots: It is said that ibus is somewhat better that Fctix
<lemonhall> edison0354: ADB的文档官方就有啊。。。叫个毛啊
 * lemonhall 这里有学计算机的没有？
<ElvisWang> moriramar: But I am not sure. Maybe I need to change
<hata> opera网页兼容肯定不好
 * lemonhall 这里有学计算机的没有？
<metbsd> lemonhall, 干吗
<Robots> Fctix4
<Robots> ^_^
<moriramar> ElvisWang: 你多試試。把之前試過的方法都說說。這東西重點是環境變量。
<ElvisWang> hata: I use opera for its IRC and MAIL function
<metbsd> 你想问我AUTOMATA, 还是context free language
<lemonhall> metbsd: http://www.cppblog.com/oosky/archive/2006/01/21/2958.html
<metbsd> ElvisWang, may i suggest alternatives
<Robots> Xchat
<ElvisWang> moriramar: Thanks. It is said that there is no problem in locale=zh
<ElvisWang> metbsd: Sure
<hata> 额，一般opera就做这些
<moriramar> ElvisWang: Ubuntu 嗎？
<ElvisWang> moriramar: In fact Arch
<lemonhall> metbsd: 我想问你，这部分知识是在编译原理里讲的，还是在ASM里讲，还是在啥里讲。。想找本系统的东西看看
<lofwind> pidgin太难用了
<hata> 不喜欢一整页的irc
<moriramar> ElvisWang: 那我沒法了，你再多試試吧。祝好運。
<ElvisWang> hata: Opera open irc as a tab page
<lofwind> 我是超级菜鸟，各位DX们多多指教啊。
<jiero> 玩完了shadowground
<ElvisWang> hata: Maybe you can have a tr
<ElvisWang> moriramar: Thanks all the same
<jiero> ElvisWang: IME broken?
<hata> tr是什么的缩写
<ElvisWang> jiero: I am not sure
<lemonhall> metbsd: 搞不好是在操作系统的内存管理那部分讲？
<ElvisWang> hata: Sorry. try
<hata> 我在firefox下irc，画中画
<Robots> Opera broken
<jiero> ElvisWang: qt broken~
<metbsd> lemonhall, 这些概念在很多语言都有，c,asm
<ElvisWang> hata: Ok. It is good.
<hata> ee经常推广opera下irc
<metbsd> 这是概念
<jiero> 。。。
<porcelet> 同一个分区，既挂在/usr。又挂在/home会怎样？
<jiero> 概念最终不是失败就是流行
<ElvisWang> jiero: I can use ibus with kwrite, dolphin and other Qts
<Robots> Try it
<ElvisWang> hata: Who is 'ee'
<Robots> God
<Robots> ﹁_﹁
<metbsd> more likely it's a problem of opera
<jiero> ElvisWang: god, I can use Ibus in most qt4 apps but skype
<ElvisWang> hata: I think opera is perfect, except im
<hata> ElvisWang: 他好像不再，耍perl很厉害的人
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我就是问你要官方文档啊。。。懒得去下SDK了
<lemonhall> metbsd: 恩，谢谢。。。。感觉是补课了。。之前没关注过堆栈
<ElvisWang> metbsd: Yes. In opera forum, it is said that opera solved the ibus problem
<lemonhall> edison0354: 。。。。。。。。。。
<ElvisWang> Sorry, I have to leave
<ElvisWang> Bye
<Robots> o_O
<metbsd> 88
<metbsd> lemonhall, 你是电脑专业的吗
<hata> opera，应该很好，但是页面兼容一定毫不好啦，webkit一套css，gecke一套，ie一套，opera一套，opera的css肯定最不被重视的
<hata> ElvisWang: bye
<metbsd> 目前webkit很火
<moriramar> hata: 那個早晚會合并吧？
<jiero> webkit的midori
<metbsd> chrome
<edison0354> lemonhall: 发来撒～
<jiero> chrome是部分webkit
<moriramar> hata: 那個不是因為標准沒定所以才分開的嗎？
<jiero> chrome不好用。beta版本的崩溃几率比chromium每日版的大很多。
<hata> 不知道啊 js也有不同啊
<fanzeyi> Hello, 我在Windows下把一个 Ubuntu 11.04 的iso烧录进U盘 引导后一直卡在 Syslinux..
<fanzeyi> 求教。
<metbsd> 我的chrome很好用
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 你用什麼燒的？
<metbsd> 除了网银，其他都用chrome
<fanzeyi> moriramar: UltraISO
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 我推薦用 universal usb installer
<moriramar> fanzeyi: ultraiso嗎……
<fanzeyi> moriramar: 嗯
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 我是沒用過，一般都不會這樣搞吧。Ubuntu 自己也有liveusb制作工具的說。
<lemonhall> metbsd: 不是，经济
<lemonhall> cfy 人呢。。。。。
<metbsd> 经济系的妞多啊
<moriramar> 哪位朋友能幫下把 Gentoo ATI FAQ 和 ATI 官方文檔給一下，謝謝。
<fanzeyi> moriramar: = =刚刚试了下 Ubuntu的工具 根本打不开ISO。。
<GunsNRose_> 请问有人用过 ubuntu desktop amd64来硬盘启动安装的吗？
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 用 Universal USB Installer。那個我認為是最強的。
<moriramar> GunsNRose_: 举手！
<hata> moriramar: 有些是某个引擎特有的，就算大家都有渲染也有所不同。不过还好有js框架的存在
<moriramar> hata: 能定個差不多已經不錯了。
<fanzeyi> moriramar: 额 我试试
<moriramar> hata: 這個東西很無奈。
<GunsNRose_> moriramar, ths, 正在下载，给朋友的机子上弄个64bit的来用用
<anticlockwise> nnd，11.04的hplip有问题，自己下载的最新版hplip安装后问题解决
<hata> 所以opera的网页显示很难正常
<lemonhall> metbsd: 毕业很多年啦，漂亮妞是多，可惜没捞上一个。。不过也无所谓啦
<GunsNRose_> ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso   这个 +mac 是啥意思呢？苹果？
<moriramar> GunsNRose_: 那我不知道了。
<moriramar> GunsNRose_: 給苹果機器的補丁？
<GunsNRose_> 64位的也没啥选的了，先下着先
<moriramar> GunsNRose_: 不是說不支持蘋果了嗎？
<GunsNRose_> moriramar, 有可能喔
<moriramar> GunsNRose_: 還是說不支持ppc而已？
<GunsNRose_> 不支持ppc正常，现在mac也用的是x86
<moriramar> GunsNRose_: 沒的選？我用的就是ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso呀，也沒什麼+mac呀……
<fanzeyi> moriramar: = = 这回变成啥都不出了。。
<GunsNRose_> 是吗，我再看看，我用的是163的源
<fanzeyi> moriramar: 光一个提示符在闪。。
<moriramar> fanzeyi: ……那我錯了。
<GunsNRose_> http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu-releases/11.04/release/
<GunsNRose_> moriramar,  DVD?
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 機器型號說一下。
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<fanzeyi> moriramar: .三星的。。。
<moriramar> GunsNRose_: 不，我用的不是DVD。
<GunsNRose_> moriramar, 不是在这下的吗？
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 具體一些，然後看看網上有沒有人說什麼。
<moriramar> GunsNRose_: 我從來都是去 releases.ubuntu.com 上下的。
<GunsNRose_> moriramar, 太久没用ubuntu了，以前从来没用desktop安成功过，全都是altxxx那个
<moriramar> GunsNRose_: 悲劇……
<moriramar> GunsNRose_: 對了，我記得你是ATI Gentoo用戶吧？
<moriramar> GunsNRose_: 可能今天有些事還要請教你呢。
<GunsNRose_> moriramar, arch , gentoo
<GunsNRose_> 不是ATI
<fanzeyi> moriramar: 表示不是俺的电脑... 他也不知到型号。。
<moriramar> GunsNRose_: 我是說 ATI 顯卡。
<GunsNRose_> moriramar, 在帮朋友安系统，我平时不用ubuntu
<GunsNRose_> moriramar, Nvidia
<moriramar> GunsNRose_: 回頭有時間的話要麻煩你了。
<fanzeyi> moriramar: = =我换10.04看看
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 那我不太了解了。
<mikeandmore> 昨天5点睡的。。好累
<moriramar> GunsNRose_: ……呃，那我上次看到博客上關於ATI的討論是我眼花嗎？
<GunsNRose_> moriramar, 我现在用arch,怕编译，不折腾了，工作上用就是要少花时间
<moriramar> 最近擼管有些多，要注意視力了……
<caleb-> GunsNRose_: alt那个好啊
<GunsNRose_> moriramar, 我从来没用过ATI卡，据说很蛋痛
<moriramar> GunsNRose_: 哦，我記錯了。
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 很好。
<moriramar> caleb-: alt 好+1
<helllo> 请问ipv6上youtube都提示error,是不是被墙掉了
<GunsNRose_> caleb-, 在下desktop,先用着吧，能安上就行，
<caleb-> helllo: 确定有开 ipv6?
<helllo> 开了，以前一直上的
<fanzeyi> moriramar: = =表示没装11.04... 看到unity太恶心了.. 给同学装想装个新版看看= =谁想到酱紫杯具.... = =
<tenzu> ubuntu用着真不习惯。。。
<GunsNRose_> 外面有东西吃，闪一会 :D
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 呃。
<moriramar> GunsNRose_: 88
<helllo> 是不是我的hosts太老了
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 你認了吧。
<caleb-> helllo: 检查下 gogoc / miredo 行程
<fanzeyi> moriramar: = =从9.10以来我都是用这个方法装得机器。。
<fanzeyi> moriramar: 装过无数的机器了。。
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 你看看其它办法。
<helllo> caleb-: 请问怎么检查?
<fanzeyi> moriramar: 回家再研究11.04吧= =先给弄上Ubuntu再说...
<moriramar> fanzeyi: 比如找找看有沒有 Ubuntu 的 USB Stick Image。
<caleb-> helllo: 杀了重开试试
<fanzeyi> moriramar: 恩 = =
<caleb-> helllo: 不是说重开机
<helllo> caleb-: miredo重启是吗
<caleb-> helllo: 对
<GunsNRose_> moriramar, Linux myarchtp 2.6.38-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue May 10 08:05:04 CEST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T8300 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<GunsNRose_> moriramar, 你用的是64位，感觉如何？除了skype, flash外，应该都还行吧
<helllo> caleb-: 还是不行，都是页面能载入，但看视频就是不行
<caleb-> helllo: 试试 http://www.youtube.com/html5
<moriramar> GunsNRose_: Flash 也不錯，當然不能打字。
<moriramar> GunsNRose_: Gentoo 的 Flash 好像要引 amd64 的 Previewer 版了，我很關注。
<GunsNRose_> moriramar,我开着 multilib来用
<moriramar> GunsNRose_: Skype 就算了。
<caleb-> 啥 Previewer 版?
<GunsNRose_> skype被MS收购了
<caleb-> flash 不是早就有 64位官方了？
<moriramar> GunsNRose_: Ubuntu 的 64 位核在我這有些問題。我這開了全盤加密，Ubuntu 常崩潰，看記錄和加密以及 SMP 有關。
<GunsNRose_> moriramar, 加密用不着，你咋用的繁体，对岸的？
<moriramar> caleb-: 是嗎？我沒注意，我昨天去官網，選64位，他把我帶到實驗室頁面說有新的64產品。
<moriramar> GunsNRose_: 大陸的。
<caleb-> moriramar: 支持很久了
<moriramar> caleb-: 今天上不了 adobe.com 了，十分悲催了。
<moriramar> caleb-: 那為什麼ubuntu flashplugin-nonfree 還要什麼 ia32 的東西呀？
<caleb-> moriramar: 你用旧版 ubuntu?
<moriramar> caleb-: no, Ubuntu 11.04
<GunsNRose_> moriramar, aur/flashplugin-beta 10.3.181.5-1 (19)
<GunsNRose_>     Adobe Flash Player Beta
<GunsNRose_> moriramar, 你说的是beta版？
<helllo> caleb-: 好像依然不行啊
<moriramar> moriramar: yes
<MaskRay> moriramar: 你用 ubuntu 了？
<moriramar> MaskRay: 移動盤的 Ubuntu 用來安裝 Gentoo。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 現在 Gentoo 安裝差不多了，折騰官方 ATI 驅動中。
<caleb-> moriramar: 哦, 看来64位没放stable版
<moriramar> caleb-: 嗯，我記得還是 Preview 中。
<MaskRay> moriramar: <=x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.99
<MaskRay> moriramar: ati-drivers 这么新啦
<moriramar> MaskRay: 嗯。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 以前是只能 1.6……然后就用 radeon 了
<moriramar> MaskRay: 不過之前和 Hardened-sources 出了冲突，果斷換 gentoo-sources ，不折騰了。
<MaskRay> moriramar: Hardened-sources 怎么折腾的
<moriramar> MaskRay: 正常折騰，你編譯 gentoo-sources 怎麼搞就怎麼搞。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 不過把 grsecurity+pax 打開了話會異常折騰。
<lemonhall> moriramar: 欢迎使用11.04
<moriramar>  lemonhall: no
<lemonhall> moriramar: 不那么稳定的一个版本
<moriramar> lemonhall, Gentoo 安裝完了就用 Gentoo 了。
<lemonhall> moriramar: 好吧。。。那个听说也很折腾
<imtxc> 好吧
<zhanshime> 怎么关闭触摸板的光标功能
<zhanshime> 就是只要滚动功能
<caleb-> 貌似都是 all or none
<zhanshime> 可以只关闭滚动,怎么关光标
<lemonhall> zhanshime: 第一次听到这个需求，但是发觉好像也没有人做
<moriramar> zhanshime: 沒有這樣吧。
 * lemonhall WEBQQ真的很牛！！！
<zhanshime> 我的是tp,有小红帽就行了,但用触摸板滚动方便
 * lemonhall 那个金山快写很给力
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Kandu> ofan: 信用卡没好的话，我用 paypal 也好的
<Kandu> ofan: 刚去 ramhost 买了个 ssh proxy，体验一下
<ofan> Kandu: 哦? 怎么样?
<Kandu> ofan: 没这么快。还得等等
<jyf1987> Kandu: 速度如何
<lemonhall> Kandu: ssh proxy?
<Freebuilder> Thinkpad 的外型好搓
<lemonhall> Kandu: 还有这种的啊。。价钱是？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 还处于审核状态
<ofan> Kandu: 恩,目前等ramhost他们的西海岸主机上线,cfy还帮写了个脚本监控,一上线就通知 hoho...
<Kandu> lemonhall: 5$
<lemonhall> Kandu: ...................................
<ofan> Freebuilder: 有内在实力啊
<lemonhall> Kandu: 流量是？
<Kandu> lemonhall: 不限
<lemonhall> Kandu: 尼玛啊，这么给力
<Freebuilder> ofan, <7000 的感觉不行
<ofan> Freebuilder: 是,高端货才是好获
<jyf1987> Kandu: 什么意思
<Kandu> jyf1987: 买好了，要等等，他们才给开通。 <24h
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 我也想买个 你怎么付钱的
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 信用卡你都没有？
<Kandu> jyf1987: paypal
<jyf1987> lemonhall 我不敢用在国外用信用卡
<jyf1987> 我的是有密码的 盗刷不予索赔的
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我的招商银行的
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 可以设定限额。。。就不怕了
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 一旦超过限额，拒绝交易
<zhanshime> 那改问怎么让触摸板光标的移动速度为0?
<szsloss> 怎么没有人啊
<zmcbb30> iGnome: 依依
<zmcbb30> aBiNg: 阿饼
<zmcbb30> anticlockwise: 弯弯
<zmcbb30> Gun^Rose: 花枪
<zmcbb30> roylez roylez_ 金老板
<Gun^Rose> zmcbb30: 晚上好
<zmcbb30> 晚上好
<roylez_> .
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 下午好
<lemonhall> Gun^Rose: 你们都认识的啊。。。
<zmcbb30> 晚上了
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 喔……对，晚上好……
<Gun^Rose> 哇卡卡，是啊，都是熟人啦
<anticlockwise> 恩，都是老人了～～
<zmcbb30> anticlockwise: 你不在天朝 ， 在何处
<zmcbb30> anticlockwise: 你才是老饼
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 不是还在英国嘛……
<zmcbb30> anticlockwise: 请人不 ？
<zmcbb30> Gun^Rose: 最近有没有看见雕叔
<zmcbb30> iGnome: 又装不在线 ？
<lofwind> 上不了gmail是怎么回事
<lemonhall> zmcbb30: 敢问大叔年龄几何？身在何处~~~
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 请，要有人接班，我要走了～
<zmcbb30> 。。。。。。
<lofwind> google这么烂吗？
<zmcbb30> lemonhall 你才是大叔
<ofan> jyf1987: 你也要合租么?
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 你不是大叔谁是大叔
<jiero> 大叔。。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> jyf1987: 我们打算合租ramhost西海岸的主机
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 你也要合租么?
<zmcbb30> anticlockwise: 我意思是打手，保镖，打杂提包的 ， 有人请不 ？
<zmcbb30> anticlockwise: 只有雕叔才是叔
<lofwind> 被忽视了。
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 没有，特小的一计算机公司，用不着那些
<zmcbb30> anticlockwise: 看门的总要吧
<lofwind> 是不是我问的问题太菜鸟了，大侠们都不屑回答啊。
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 不用，在一栋仓库里，没人偷……
<zmcbb30> lofwind:  这个 anticlockwise 是大侠
<anticlockwise> lofwind: 其他网能上的话，就是GMAIL挂了啊
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 。。。
<zmcbb30> anticlockwise: 。。。。。。。。
<iGnome> 这包包。。
<zmcbb30> lofwind:  这个 iGnome 是神级别的 ， 找他没错
<lofwind> anticlockwise 大侠好
<anticlockwise> lofwind: 你别听zmcbb30乱说……
<lofwind> 都是大侠大神，我是菜鸟。
<jyf1987> ofan: 为什么要合租？我要自己买阿
<caleb-> anticlockwise: 没听过有墙这玩意儿？
<ofan> jyf1987: 额 好吧
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 你们买哪款的？
<jyf1987> ofan: 多少钱的 ？
<anticlockwise> caleb-: 恩……听过，不过GMAIL又被墙了吗？
<ofan> jyf1987: 打算弄1G内存的那个,$20/m
<ofan> jyf1987: 四个人
<lofwind> 大侠，我注册好几天了也没注册上。
<anticlockwise> caleb-: 没有亲身经历过gmail被墙……
<roylez_> void1: thor在上海开始放了没？
<void1> roylez_: ?
<roylez_> void1: 貌似已经开始了
<roylez_> void1: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjU5NTU1NDEy.html
<zmcbb30> 现在应该和墙没多大关系了吧
<zmcbb30> 都转香港服务器了
<lemonhall> ofan: 什么？
<lemonhall> ofan: 合租？
<roylez_> void1: 5月8号首映，居然一点广告都没有。marvel的片子我一个也不想错过
<ofan> lemonhall: 恩 合租vps
<ofan> lemonhall: 进 #blahblah
<lemonhall> ofan: 我感兴趣，我想弄个当作GIT服务器
<void1> roylez_: 我都不知道 @@
<anticlockwise> roylez_: thor好看吗？
<emacsyin> lemonhall: git服务器用来干嘛
<caleb-> roylez_: marvel没烂片吗？
<roylez_> anticlockwise: 没看，下周看
<roylez_> caleb-: 有吧，这部没8分，已经算烂的了
<anticlockwise> roylez_: 要不错的话我这周六去看，这边已经上映了一阵了
<szsloss> 什么电影啊
<jiero> thor是个战争片子。。。
<jiero> thor就像战神那样。。
<szsloss> 好看吗？
<jiero> 没看
<jiero> 多少年不看电影了～
<szsloss> 哦
<roylez_> jiero: 你纯宅一个
<jiero> roylez: 你怎么两个。
<jiero> 呃，是啊。
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<anticlockwise> Thor拿着个锤子，突然觉得像DOTA里的全能骑士……
<jiero> 那就是quake啊。。。
<jiero> 雷神之锤，最著名的武器。
<jiero> ^_^
<jiero> 战争片都差不多
<jiero> 找个理由，开打。比效果，比剧情。我是受够了。
<NoIE> 有多少人看过写韩战的美国电影？
<ooooOOOO> NoIE, 朝战。
<szsloss> ？？
<Ubuntu-Cookie> 有人在吗？
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=330498
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - vim 自定义命令参数问题
<Kandu> ofan: ramhost 的ssh proxy 体验不是很好。很稳，很慢
<ofan> Kandu: 进 #blahblah
<caleb-> NoIE: 抗美援朝
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • 屏幕录像软件怎么设置某个坐标内的录制区域？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330501&p=2321642#p2321642 就拿大家常说的吧recordmydesktop，这个软件，我直接在软件中心中安装上去的，看了一下，怎么设置录制区域？ 我需要精确到960x720，所以需要有4个坐标应该让我设置一下才对：0,0,960,720。 有没有类似的软件 ...
<Ubuntu-Cookie> 大家好
<Kandu>  嗯，要不要到时候买一个月的 vps 先体验下，然后再买全年?
<^k^> Ubuntu-Cookie, 好  ㍬ 
<Kandu> 发错了
<hv54> ㍬
<Ubuntu-Cookie> 新人报道，第一次进来
<Ubuntu-Cookie> 我都以为这里没人的，囧
<hv54> 神马
<Ubuntu-Cookie> 你们看见我显示的是什么？
<hv54> 字
<Ubuntu-Cookie> 什么字？
<caleb-> 乱码
<Ubuntu-Cookie> ……
<Ubuntu-Cookie> 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset
<Ubuntu-Cookie> 我用的就是utf-8啊，怎么会显示乱码的
<soiamso> caleb-:  ......
<hv54> 我可以看到
<hv54> 没乱码
<Ubuntu-Cookie> 看到什么？我名字显示的是什么？
<hv54> 可能客户端不同，你的名字是Ubuntu-Cookie，我可能认识你，我是37
<Ubuntu-Cookie> 我在论坛的ID
<hv54> Ubuntu-Cookie: 哦，那就我认错人了
<hoxily> Ubuntu-Cookie: HI.我记得rookie才是新手的意思.在口袋妖怪水晶英文版里出现过.
<hata> cookie是小甜饼
<Cherrot> I like cookies~
<Ubuntu-Cookie> 好吃
<Ubuntu-Cookie> i like you too
<Cherrot> :-)
<oooo> 有用webKit 美化pidgin的没？
<soiamso> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/142276.htm
<soiamso> casio
<hata> o?
<oooo> 为啥我每次只有第一个打开的窗口有主题，其他都没有主题。。。
<soiamso> oooo 什么系统？
<Ubuntu-Cookie> 没用过
 * edison0354 明天考试咋办啊
<oooo> soiamso: 10.10 64bit
<soiamso> oooo compiz / nautilus ?
<Ubuntu-Cookie> 考什么试？
<oooo> soiamso: compiz在用
<edison0354> Ubuntu-Cookie: 飞行器环境控制。。。
<hata> ubuntu 那个浮动滚动条是不是只有nautilus和gedit才有
<caleb-> edison0354: 凉拌炒鸡蛋
<soiamso> oooo 关闭特效看看
<oooo> soiamso: 这个也有关系的吗
 * aBiNg 说 rox-filer 中长文件名排版非常难看，如何处理？
<edison0354> caleb-: 你这是啥做法。。。
<lemonhall> soiamso: 扯淡。。。。计算器都会算错
<Cherrot> 那个卡西欧是不是假货……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 啥？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你不是考试么？裸考？
<Ubuntu-Cookie> 好高深啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 拿着DHD考
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...........
<lemonhall> edison0354: 尼玛
<caleb-> 开卷考++
<hv54> 表示不懂，吃饭额............
<hata> 电池才是关键
<edison0354> caleb-: 。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: (x_x)
<Ubuntu-Cookie> 你们谁在wiki上翻译过的？
<soiamso> lemonhall 没有 wolf 没有算错，
<lemonhall> soiamso: 卡西欧竟然算错。。真是没天理
<edison0354> lemonhall:
<soiamso> lemonhall 而且两个版本
<edison0354> lemonhall: android的计算器还有个BUG呢
<Ubuntu-Cookie> :-D
<nosea> 请问这里有懂iptables和tc配置的人吗？
<soiamso> edison0354: gcaltool 显示 格式错误
<lemonhall> edison0354: ?what bug?
<soiamso> nosea: 网上说得不清楚？
<edison0354> soiamso: 不懂
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 爪机ing，自己查
<nosea> 清楚。
<soiamso> nosea: 在公司搞？
<zss> anticlockwise: 请问如何在emacs里同时使用html和css和js2三种模式呢？我看到网上有mmm-mode,但是不会配置.有没有其他办法呢？
<yuhuayang> hello
<^k^> yuhuayang, 好  ㍭ 
<yuhuayang> 好几天没来这里了。
<yuhuayang> 有用chromium dev的没？
 * lemonhall 有谁知道卸载掉chromeium之后，会有垃圾留在系统里么？
<zss> lemonhall: 应该有的
<yuhuayang> 我用的chromium dev绿色版。不用安装。解压就可用
<zss> lemonhall: /home/lei/.config/chromium
<edison0354> lemonhall: 干嘛卸。。。主目录里有的
<zss> /home/用户名/.config/chromium
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不太正常。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 所以想重装一次。。。先排除配置文件问题
<yuhuayang> 推荐大家用chromium dev绿色版。不用安装。不想用了，删掉文件夹就可以。
<zss> lemonhall: 你用什么系统,我用来用去还是火狐好用
<caleb-> yuhuayang++
 * caleb- 用自编译 chromium 绿色版
<edison0354> caleb-: 。。。
<zss> 用火狐插件用习惯了,但是chromium的那个发微插件也是让我欲罢不能啊
 * lemonhall 额。。。真的正常了。。。。。。。
<yuishy> caleb-, ……
<makao007> 有学lisp的童鞋没？
<edison0354> caleb-: 还得改配置文件位置，麻烦
 * lemonhall 装好插件之后再试试
<caleb-> edison0354: 不用改啊
<yuhuayang> zss: chromium的插件也是很强大的。
<metbsd> 现在大部分火狐插件谷歌浏览器也有了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你删配置就行了，干嘛重装。。。
<metbsd> 火狐不行了
<zss> yuhuayang: 他的手势插件不好用,字体也不好看
<edison0354> caleb-: 绿的要改的，不改不算绿的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好吧。。。。我也觉得有些傻了。。。不过反正我也没apt-get clean过。。。所以
<yuhuayang> zss: chromium的字体我觉得还不错啊！
<zss> 还是火狐的定制性更强些,但是chromium的内核才是主流啊
<caleb-> edison0354: $HOME 在 linux 是常态啊
<caleb-> edison0354: 不然你加个 symlink 就是
<edison0354> caleb-: 所以那不叫绿的，噢耶
<caleb-> gecko 还是不错的
<caleb-> webkit 也只有 chrom* 好使
<edison0354> caleb-: 是能加参数改位置的
<caleb-> edison0354: 貌似用个脚本直接改启动参数就好？
<edison0354> fcukvista: V5!
<edison0354> caleb-: 没必要啊。。。
<yuhuayang> 我的chromium版本已经是：13.0.763.0 (开发人员内部版本 84961 Linux)
<metbsd> 火狐太笨重了
<caleb-> Flash	10.3 r181
<myke2> MaskRay: 明白了
<lemonhall> edison0354: ofan http://imagebin.org/152813
<metbsd> 谷歌浏览器的就是清爽
<yuhuayang> chromium我每天更新两次
<lemonhall> edison0354: 昨天我的系统整个就不对劲
<myke2> metbsd: FF什么笨重
<metbsd> 启动慢，网页render不够利索
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不知道什么时候就忽然会把我踢掉。。。。然后CHROME直接会灰掉。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 爪机ing
<zhangkaixuan> LibreOffice 3.4 内建支持 Ubuntu 全局菜单 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/libreoffice-ubuntu/
<^k^> ⇪ title: LibreOffice 3.4 内建支持 Ubuntu 全局菜单 : OSMSG
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你在用G3上IRC？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 擦！！！！
<edison0354> lemonhall: 。。。
<yuhuayang> chromium现在也可支持全局菜单
<edison0354> lemonhall: 咋了。。。
<anticlockwise> zss: 我不用emacs……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没事
<ofan> lemonhall: 你的??
<zhangkaixuan> 在次推送此消息：推荐一款休闲的卡通的多人在线对战游戏 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/teeworlds/
<zhangkaixuan> 有没有安装teeworlds一起玩的
<metbsd> chrome唯一的缺点只有一个了，他不是IE
<ofan> metbsd: ...
<ElvisWang> 终于可以输入中文了 在opera上
<yuhuayang> zhangkaixuan: 不玩游戏的帮你顶下
<kilior> ,...
<zhangkaixuan> yuhuayang: 谢了兄弟
<ofan> metbsd: 我觉得这句话很有哲理...
<myke2> ofan: metbsd 坚持FF
<edison0354> ofan: 。。。
<yuhuayang> metbsd: 那照这么说，所有非IE内核的浏览器都有这缺陷
<ofan> myke2: 额  还以为是ie党
<zhangkaixuan> 再次呼叫 有没有玩teeworlds的 卡通风格的即时对战游戏 界面什么的类似 超级玛丽+网游冒险岛+刺猬大作战 游戏方式是即时的
<metbsd> 不过chrome有IE TAB
<myke2> ofan: 我说我
<metbsd> 稍微补救下
<zhangkaixuan> 打枪游戏..
<lemonhall> ofan: 这个咋样？职业更有意思
<ElvisWang> zhangkaixuan: 没有
<ofan> zhangkaixuan: 求官网
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我觉得bilibili.us好专业啊。。
<zhangkaixuan> ofan: http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/teeworlds/ 在最下面有官方
<ofan> lemonhall: 大叔.. 我对这个不在行..
<lemonhall> edison0354: 做得很越来越精致了
<myke2> MaskRay: x(A)
<edison0354> lemonhall: 。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: y(A)
<myke2> MaskRay: 应该都对的
<zhangkaixuan> ofan: 就是这个 http://www.teeworlds.com/
<lemonhall> edison0354: 难道它融资成功了？
<ofan> zhangkaixuan: 太卡通了,还是2D
<MaskRay> myke2: 你复述一遍吧。。
<ofan> 比较容易困..
<zhangkaixuan> ofan:2D
<edison0354> lemonhall: 。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 我的ubuntu为什么不能浏览网页 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330512&p=2321902#p2321902 刚装了一台服务器, ubuntu server10.10 、lamp、xwindow和ubuntu desktop 我对linux一窍不通，安装方法都是从网上找的照葫芦画瓢。现在 apache已经可以工作，在别的机器上可以访问到我的网页。但服务器上的浏览器无法访问其他网页， ...
<myke2> MaskRay: 的确比较复杂的
<zhangkaixuan> ofan: 就是放送用的 可以直接在源里面安装 apt-get install teeworlds
<lemonhall> edison0354: 它的视频是上传到新浪这种地方去的？
<myke2> MaskRay: x(A)是对n(A)归纳
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, 期望有个性质
<MaskRay> myke2: 什么性质
<Kandu> zhangkaixuan: 你要是有空，我配你玩下
<myke2> MaskRay: 一下子说不清楚, 举个实际的例子
<zhangkaixuan> Kandu: 嘿嘿 晚上一般都有空 我一天都在irc上 你有时间了就呼叫我
<MaskRay> myke2: 2 1 5 3 4 6 7 8
<Kandu> zhangkaixuan: 你建服務器？或是隨便找個玩呢？
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是这个意思
<zhangkaixuan> Kandu: 空服务器很多 随便找个就可以
<MaskRay> myke2: 1 3 2 5 6 4 7 8
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如: A, B下棋, A获胜的概率是p, B获胜概率是1 - p
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果A还要胜u局就能胜利了, B还要胜v局就能胜利了
<zhangkaixuan> Kandu: 找好服务器了不
<myke2> MaskRay: 设A, B还要下棋的次数期望为f(u, v), 那么有f(u, v) = p * f(u - 1, v) + (1 - p) * f(u, v - 1)
<Kandu> zhangkaixuan: [tee.ranetka.ru] 那個？
<zhangkaixuan> Kandu:好 我去登录
<ofan> emacs+eshell+vim - -~~
<myke2> MaskRay: 让我翻下书, 这个有点类似条件概率
<myke2> MaskRay: 全概率公式
<zhangkaixuan> Kandn:没有啊，搜索不到这个服务器。。。要不去 [RTC]CTF 使用ping排序 在最上面几个里面
<myke2> MaskRay: 我google下
<myke2> MaskRay: 首先, 对于这个策略: 就是选取{i: a[i] != i}的策略中, a[i]的执行次数的期望只和n(A) = |{i: a[i] != i}|有关, 这个是预先可以知道的.
<myke2> MaskRay: 在证明的时候要用这个结论
<Kandu> zhangkaixuan: ip:port
<MaskRay> myke2: 為什麼？而不是把 2 1 5 3 4 拆成 2 1 和 5 3 4 两部分分别做
<myke2> MaskRay: 我就说这个策略下
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是说其他策略
<MaskRay> myke2: 好的
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后对n(A)数学归纳
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果n(A) = 0, 就是说已经排序好了, 期望执行次数 = 0
<myke2> MaskRay: 现在假设 n(A) < K 都有x(A) = n(A)
<MaskRay> myke2: 然后 n = |A|, x'n = 1+p0*x'0+p1*x'1+...+pn*x'n
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后是n(A) = A
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后是n(A) = K
<myke2> MaskRay: 他里面有些笔误的
<MaskRay> myke2: x'k = 1+p0*x'0+p1*x'1+...+pk*x'k
<myke2> MaskRay: 对
<MaskRay> myke2: p0*x'0+p1*x'1+...+pk*x'k=k-1，因为把k个数random_shuffle期望排对的数的个数为1
<myke2> MaskRay: 这里已经用到了刚才提到的性质, 就是说n(A)相等的情况下x(A)相等
<myke2> MaskRay: 对的
<MaskRay> myke2: 上面这个能看懂的，下面的不行
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是y(A)的?
<MaskRay> myke2: 就是证明 y(A)（最优策略） >= x(A)（每次选{i:a[i]!=i}的策略）
<myke2> MaskRay: 他没有证明y(A) >= n(A)
<myke2> MaskRay: 已经证明了x(A) = n(A), 由于x(A)是一种策略, 所以y(A) <= x(A) = n(A)
<myke2> MaskRay: 这是Lemma
<if_else> 各位兄台，git clean -f 误删了几个重要的文件，如何恢复啊啊啊
<MaskRay> myke2: 对的，y(A) <= x(A) = n(A)
<myke2> MaskRay: 他对K归纳证明的是这个命题: 对任意小于等于K的非负实数k, 如果有y(A) = k, 那么k是非负整数, 并且n(A) = k.
 * edison0354 快不行了。。。>_<
<myke2> MaskRay: K = 0 也是毋庸置疑的
<MaskRay> myke2: 对的
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后他证明, 如果K命题成立, K + 1也是成立的
<edison0354> myke2: 数学归纳法。。。
<chgtg> 有用acroread的吗？
<jiero> acroread在装着，用来验证导出？怎么？
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果不存在排列A, 让y(A) > K, 那么这个命题当然对K + 1也是成立的
<chgtg> jiero: 你是amd64的系统？
<myke2> MaskRay: 反过来, 假如存在排列A, 让y(A) > K, 因为排列的个数有限, 所以存在A让这样的y(A)最小(但大于K)
<myke2> MaskRay: 因为前面已经证明, y(A) <= n(A), 所以n(A) > K, 自然, 有n(A) >= K + 1.
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 有问题?
<MaskRay> myke2: '所以n(A) > K, 自然, 有n(A) >= K + 1.'?
<shellex> hola ~
<shellex> 他们说ubuntu release party要irc直播
<myke2> MaskRay: 因为n(A) >= y(A) > K
<myke2> MaskRay: 前面我们是假设A满足y(A) > K并且让y(A)取到minimum
<edison0354> shellex: 。。。
<shellex> edison0354, 怎嘛啦
<zrl1986> 在bupt吗
<edison0354> shellex: 谁有那打字速度。。。
<edison0354> shellex: 你是MM吗？
<MaskRay> myke2: 已经证明了 K 时正确，现在要证明 K+1 >= y(A) > K 时也有 y(A) = n(A) = x(A)?
<shellex> edison0354, =.= 又没说要每个字都敲嘛
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是
<edison0354> shellex: 是MM不？
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...........
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你怎么又回来了
<shellex> edison0354, 啊？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 还一进来就骚扰MM
<myke2> MaskRay: 这么说吧, 不用记号A
<myke2> MaskRay: 改一个, 比如说B
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是说B是满足y(B) > K并且y(B)最小的排列B
<edison0354> shellex: 周日来北邮吧
<MaskRay> myke2: 对的
<shellex> edison0354, （扭
<myke2> MaskRay: 这样, 我们有n(B) >= K + 1
<MaskRay> myke2: 所以 n(B) >= y(B) > K 即 n(B) >= K+1
<myke2> MaskRay: 我们现在设T = |{i: i被重新排列 或者 B(i) <> i}|
<edison0354> shellex: 来吧，多带几个MM来
<MaskRay> myke2: T >= n(B)
<shellex> edison0354, 有吃喝才叫party呢~
<myke2> MaskRay: 考虑将B的重新排列的过程
<myke2> MaskRay: 得到的排列B'有几种可能
<edison0354> shellex: 那MM们再带点吃得喝的来
<jiero>  chgtg:是
<shellex> edison0354, 女孩们都吃现成的..
<lemonhall> edison0354: ............
<lemonhall> shellex: 你真是个MM啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我觉得你想裸考
<shellex> lemonhall, 少见多怪么，我是twitter上的 @shellex
<chgtg> jiero: ia32-libs也是ubuntu13吗？我的acroread在这种情况下，无法正常和gimp复制粘贴
<edison0354> shellex: 那就叫男淫们带吃的。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: a) n(B') <= K, 这样的B'我们根据归纳假设有y(B') = n(B'), 这一部分对y(B)的期望的贡献就是p[0] * (0 + 1) + p[1] * (1 + 1) + ... + p[K] * (K + 1), 其中p[i]表示得到的B'满足n(B') = i的概率.
<edison0354> shellex: MM哪个学校？
<myke2> MaskRay: 不对, 前面写错了
<shellex> edison0354, 不告诉妳~ （挺
<jiero> chgtg: 我没干过那事情。。。
<jiero> 为啥和GIMP复制粘贴啊。
<edison0354> shellex:
<myke2> MaskRay: 根据归纳假设, 有y(B') >= n(B'). (否则y(B') < n(B') <= K, 这样有n(B') = y(B'), 矛盾)
<jiero> chgtg: GIMP导入PDF能力不算弱了。
<chgtg> jiero: 我经常需要把PDF里的图片抓出来，在gimp在处理，然后存成eps
<chgtg> jiero: gimp甚至可以导入受保护的PDF文件
<myke2> MaskRay: 虽然每个B'对y(B)的期望的贡献 "可能大于" n(B'), 但是我们把他放成n(B')后可以得到, 这一部分对y(B)的贡献至少是p[0] * (0 + 1) + ... + p[K] * (K + 1)
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你继续。。我现在只对26岁以上的大妈有兴趣
<xiaoy> 可以在UBUNTU下用WINE安装QQ吗?
<cfy> lemonhall: 61岁的呢?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 。。。
<cfy> xiaoy: virtuallbox+xp+qq很简单
<lemonhall> cfy: 那是老奶奶
<cfy> lemonhall: 有兴趣么?
<cfy> lemonhall: 哦.错了....
<xiaoy> cfy: 你的意思就是说：不可以，对吗？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 想起来了。。我那个年代都在看 Ghost in the shell
<cfy> xiaoy: 我的意思是说照我的方法.你可以省你的时间
<myke2> MaskRay: b) 如果n(B') > K, 这样的B', 我们可以看见y(B') >= k. /* 事实上, 如果y(B') < k, 因为k是最小的让y值大于K的数, 所以y(B') <= K, 进一步由归纳假设, n(B') = y(B') <= K, 矛盾 */
<edison0354> lemonhall: 啥？
<MaskRay> myke2: 根据归纳假设 y(B') >= n(B') 那一步
<cfy> lemonhall: 16岁的有兴趣么?但是比较成熟了
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<cfy> lemonhall: 25岁
<myke2> MaskRay: 什么问题
<MaskRay> myke2: 怎么证的
<xiaoy> cfy: 谢谢
<cfy> lemonhall: 大叔.给个回应啊....
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是说了, 如果y(B') < n(B'), 因为是情况a), 所以n(B') <= K, 就是说y(B') <= K, 这样, 根据归纳假设, n(B') = y(B'), 矛盾
<myke2> MaskRay: 明白的话理解下b), 我b)还没讲完
<lemonhall> cfy: 16岁。。。太小了把
<lemonhall> edison0354: bilibili.us做得真得好细致
<cfy> lemonhall: 25呢?
 * lemonhall acfun比起来就是渣啊。。。
<myke2> cfy: 额, 又开始折腾了
<lemonhall> cfy: 也行
<woniu> 大家好，我是新手，请多多指教
<cfy> lemonhall: 好的.cl正和你口味 The X3J13 committee was formed in 1986 to draw up an ANSI Common Lisp standard based on the first edition of the book Common Lisp the Language
<cfy> lemonhall: 来cl吧.....
<cfy> myke2: 你又乱说....
<iGnome> zhangkaixuan: .
<edison0354> shellex: 来不？
<cfy> iGnome: ee好.
<woniu> 各种不知道怎么办
<myke2> MaskRay: 继续情形b), 我们看见, y(B') <= K, 因此, 所有这样的B'对y(A)的贡献至少是(p[K + 1] + p[K + 2] + ... + p[T]) * K
<edison0354> shellex: 来了发MM礼品。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 上面那个式子 * K改成* (K + 1)
<lemonhall> cfy: ............................................................................
<myke2> MaskRay: 因为自己B->B'本身就是一步
<cfy> lemonhall: 42个点..........................................
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av82958/
<lemonhall> cfy: 那我说16岁呢？
<lemonhall> cfy: 26岁呢？
<myke2> MaskRay: 前面b)都笔误了, 应该是小k
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是说y(B') <= k
<cfy> lemonhall: 16是 The primary output of X3J13 was an American National Standard for programming language Common Lisp (X3.226/1994), approved December 8, 1994
<MaskRay> myke2: ...
<cfy> lemonhall: 25+1=26,虚岁?
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后和应该是 (p[K + 1] + p[K + 2] + ... + p[T]) * (k + 1)
<edison0354> lemonhall: 爪机！
<lemonhall> cfy: ......................
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后k = y(A) >= 1 + 0 * p[0] + 1 * p[1] + ... + K * p[K] + k * (p[K + 1] + ... + p[T])
<lemonhall> cfy: 怎么都是LISP
<myke2> MaskRay: 明白?
<cfy> lemonhall: 说明你和cl有缘.....
<lemonhall> ...................
<MaskRay> myke2: 我还是看题解吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: cfy 已经中毒了
<edison0354> shellex: MM呢？
<myke2> MaskRay: Solution里面有点问题的, 因为x'[i]在第二种情形下没定义的
<myke2> MaskRay: 他在Lemma2的时候沿用Lemma1的记号但是没注意到意义上有略微差异
<myke2> MaskRay: Cocular说infinite是这次最难的?
<myke2> edison0354: 我知道是数学归纳法
<myke2> edison0354: 不过数学归纳法很难我觉得
<soiamso> myke2: 老师的问题
<MaskRay> myke2: 你写得有问题吧，b) n(B') > K 时应该是 y(B') > K
<soiamso> 这个月是 cl 月？
<zss> anticlockwise: 你好,还在吗
<myke2> MaskRay: n(B') > K ==> y(B') > K ==> y(B') >= k
<zss> anticlockwise: django的模版里如何使用外部的js和css啊.我的模版好像找不到外部的js文件啊
<soiamso> zss:  你的模板有问题吧， js 文件夹的 访问问题？
<zss> soiamso: 路径是对的,但是我用的是django
<soiamso> zss:  你的模板也没有问题 ？
<MaskRay> myke2: 然后呢
<zss> soi
<myke2> MaskRay: 那个和, 就是k = y(A) >= 1 + 0 * p[0] + ... + K * p[K] + k * (p[K + 1] + ... + p[T]), 这里用到p[0] + ... + p[T] = 1, 把1提出了
<soiamso> zss:  你还是贴贴重点文件吧
<zss> soiamso: js文件的路径是不是也要加到配置里面去啊,我现在是把js文件和模板放在一个目录的
<soiamso> zss: 是阿， static
<yunfan> soiamso: 网络的事情你怎么看
<yunfan> est: 可在
<soiamso> yunfan:  ?
<est> 在
<soiamso> yunfan: 什么事情？
<yunfan> soiamso: est 最近gfw这个事怎么看？
<est> yunfan, 我这里一切正常，哈哈
<edison0354> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> est: 额  ipv6不受影响么？
<soiamso> yunfan: 在小范围搞试验
<yunfan> edison0354: 咋了？
<yunfan> soiamso: 你们那没波及？
<est> yunfan, 我是普通的ssh啊
<edison0354> yunfan: 河蟹。。。
<soiamso> yunfan: 更新需要时间
<yunfan> 联系到周永康说要搞公民身份正数据库 感觉1984提前来了
<soiamso> yunfan: 影响你的 vps 通讯了？
<yunfan> 不会吧 vps我今天有一阵都连不上了
<est> yunfan, 想那么多干嘛，断网了还不是该怎么过日子就怎么过
<yunfan> 前几天我还笑骨头 现在轮到我了
<yunfan> est: 很难过 我是gmail greader重度用户
<est> yunfan, 买卫星上网
<soiamso> yunfan: 赚钱的地方都不搞联网，现在发现有实力跟钱联网的，官二口动物
<yunfan> est: 我是看你博客也经常转写国外的文  到时候你也难过
<yunfan> soiamso: 什么？
<soiamso> yunfan: 你用ip 别用 ns 就可以了吧？
<yunfan> soiamso: 额 对我难度高了点
<yunfan> 现在gtalk一掉线 我瞬间与许多人失去联系 如果irc也掉 那我真不知道搞什么了
<soiamso> yunfan: 不用域名也不能访问?
<myke2> MaskRay: any problem?
<soiamso> yunfan: 也没有说  ip 白名单吧 ？
<yunfan> soiamso: 我那个vps是自己写在hosts里的
<yunfan> soiamso: 我估计是ip白名单 否则域名白名单就太容易绕了
<soiamso> yunfan: 过家现在鼓励搞私服，私服没有敏感话题的快速传播
<yunfan> 私服是指？
<tonghuix> 朝廷太紧张了，老佛爷要过生日了
<iGnome> ping 7xx -3 nnnnd
<est> 现在讨论这些有毛的用啊，不行了每天打国际长途拨modem上网不行么
<yunfan> 对岸不是也要百年了么
<yuishy> 90大寿
<soiamso> yunfan: 私有 im 服务器
<yunfan> 电话给你掐断
<yunfan> soiamso: 你咋知道的
<est> yunfan, 你就panic吧。
<yunfan> 难道把腾讯掐死？
<soiamso> yunfan: 你自己搞了？
<yunfan> 诶 我琢磨这要研究基于p2p网络的娱乐 这样就不怕了
<yuishy> 关“百年”毛事啊，90大寿才是正经的
<yunfan> o
<soiamso> yunfan: 搞得越封闭，反得越快，人类对未知是有一种强烈的期待的
<yunfan> soiamso: 我不这么觉得 大的国家 国民不是铁板一块的 可以利用内部的小集团互相牵制 统治者坐收调停之利
<derekyang> 问一个弱问题   /24 IPV4 是多少个地址阿？
<yuishy> 周永康是老家前面镇上的，丢人哪
<myke2> MaskRay: 明白?
<soiamso> derekyang: 1 个 ？
<tonghuix> yunfan, 所以正是看中这点，才会有所谓人民内部矛盾
<derekyang> 哪位兄弟知道？
<derekyang> soiamso: 不对把
<soiamso> derekyang:  8bit x 3
<myke2> MaskRay: cqx的renren里面有ctsc的分析的ppt的scrot -s: http://photo.renren.com/photo/326651055/album-449965086?ref=hotnewsfeed&sfet=708&fin=10&ff_id=326651055#thumb
<soiamso> derekyang:  255.255.255.0
<yunfan> 就像 89 可以调川军来
<derekyang> soiamso:  哦 这就明白了 谢谢啦
<Kandu> derekyang: 256 個？
<derekyang> Kandu: 应该是
<Kandu> derekyang: /32 的話，是一個了
<soiamso> yunfan: 时代不一样了，89有飞速通胀吗？
<derekyang> Kandu: 嗯 /29 是5个
<yunfan> soiamso: 差不多吧 你看那个时候的人民日报批评北京房价的 跟现在一样
<soiamso> yunfan: 所以老美又来搞带路党
<yunfan> 不过那个时候大家都为一种信念起来 这个不行 倒是现在 触动各人的利益了 这个是不会再退缩了
<yunfan> 我也想带路诶
<Kandu> derekyang: 2^(32-n) 29 的話，是8個吧
<derekyang> Kandu: IPV6 的公式是怎么算的？
<Kandu> derekyang: ipv6 就不懂了
<yunfan> 我觉得要搞基于p2p网络上的娱乐程序 im 视频播放 bbs sns
<soiamso> yunfan: 有这样的网络的
<yunfan> soiamso: 没有好用的应用
<MaskRay> myke2: 要批量下载……
<myke2> MaskRay: 看下不就知道了?
<yudun> 请问下，GOOGLE 桌面的小工具，.gg文件,如何在linux下安装？
<myke2> MaskRay: 2个连通性是不是这样的:
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如dashed[i]表示第i层层内边还没连上的情况下前i层的连通性
<myke2> MaskRay: solid[i]表示第i层连上层内边之后前i层连通性
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<yunfan> 哼哼
<myke2> soiamso: 求指导
<soiamso> myke2: ?
<myke2> soiamso: 我归纳法没学好
<soiamso> myke2: 我也没有学好
<myke2> MaskRay: 是不是这个意思?
<myke2> MaskRay: 他的描述比较晦涩
<MaskRay> myke2: 应该是
<myke2> MaskRay: tilda很不舒服
<NoNickJune> ok 终于能出现在这里了 呼呼
<NoNickJune> 8-) 各位晚上好～
<nick000> 我来
<nick000>  了
<NoNickJune> 请教一下各位，有没有人成功的在11.04版本的ubuntu上安装了三国杀的air包，我总是报错，错误#1
<nick000> 三国杀的air包  还有这个 东西  在哪里下
<nick000> NoNickJune: 在哪里有下载
<nick000> NoNickJune: 我刚才还在同学那里弄了个exe
<Kandu> yunfan: 這麼晚還不睡呢
<yunfan> Kandu: 看视频
<inode> microcai:
<NoNickJune> nick000 三国杀官网有 里面提供了air包
<microcai> inode: ?
<nick000> 正在检测系统环境   半天不出来
<NoNickJune> nick000 但是好像在11.04下面一直报错 很多人都有反映 没有解决办法
<inode> microcai:
<nick000> NoNickJune: 我10.04
<inode> microcai: 你那个输入法做的如何了
<NoNickJune> nick000 三国杀论坛上好像也有人说 斑竹都没有回复
<nick000> NoNickJune: 怎么安装
<NoNickJune> nick000 那应该问题不大
<NoNickJune> nick000 我今天想起来装个ubuntu 然后就只好下了11.04
<microcai> inode: 没有用户米动力啊
<inode> NoNickJune: 估计还是你发的贴吧
<NoNickJune> nick000 google一下 你就知道
<NoNickJune> node nonono~我只微观
<NoNickJune> 围观
<myke2> ubuntu 10.04 有何问题
<inode> microcai: 那还是做个有动力的好了，指点下我读代码 一些疑问好么
<NoNickJune>  myke2 是11.04 三国杀的air包安装报错
<microcai> inode: 什么代码？
<inode> microcai: 私聊吧，这里不方便
<inode> microcai: 不方便贴
<microcai> inode: ok
<inode> /msg microcai #define MODULE_DATA_INIT(rec) \
<inode>         (rec)->module_data = g_hash_table_new(g_str_hash, g_str_equal)这句怎么理解
 * edison0354 我又看恶心了。。。
<zhangkaixuan> 兄弟们 请问Launcher behaviour翻译成“Launcher行为”好些，还是“启动栏功能”比较好？
<NoNickJune> zhangkaixuan 后一种好
<NoNickJune> zhangkaixuan 顺的多
<zhangkaixuan> 恩 谢了
<NoNickJune> zhangkaixuan btw,请问irc里面可供调戏的机器人是哪味
<Kandu> NoNickJune: 可是 launcher 不一定是“栏”
<zhangkaixuan> 就是^k^
<NoNickJune> zhangkaixuan bluehost不甩我 开始怀疑是不是这个了
<NoNickJune> zhangkaixuan ^k^也不甩我
<zhangkaixuan> NoNickJune:他现在有点痴呆。。。
<NoNickJune> Kandu 我觉得按语境翻译好点
<NoNickJune>  zhangkaixuan 我一年没来 他就痴呆了？
<zhangkaixuan> NoNickJune: 没办法 时光匆匆啊
<NoNickJune>  zhangkaixuan 对此 表示要清一下了 个悲剧啊～机器人一直是我上irc的动力之一啊
<NoNickJune> zhangkaixuan :-!
<zhangkaixuan> NoNickJune: 你是个淫民~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
<hata> 看大家折腾一直是我上irc的动力
<zhangkaixuan> NoNickJune: 其实我也是 嘿嘿
<zhangkaixuan> hata: 你是个核级别的淫民..........
<NoNickJune>  zhangkaixuan 淫民的基本特征就是把所有无形别的存在自动默认成为可以调戏的
 * edison0354 围观
<Colin-shzsc> 公司里居然拿了个有关房地产的一千多字的文本给我翻译……
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 。。。
<NoNickJune>  zhangkaixuan hata 两位亲爱的 俺想爬出墙看看……可是最近……
<Colin-shzsc> 到现在为止还是有一个 automatic equity 不知道如何解释
<NoNickJune>  Colin-shzsc:  因为你的这句话 大家都安静了
<NoNickJune>  Colin-shzsc:  贴一个上下语境上来看看
<zhangkaixuan> NoNickJune: 像出墙。。。你还是等google的进出入式活动停止后再说吧
<NoNickJune>  zhangkaixuan: NoNickJune:我媳妇正在边上……进出入式……
<hata> 要是有个在线的vim，vim控们会不会用
<Colin-shzsc> 唉，看来不管自己是啥颜色都会被贴上一层黑色的羽毛…………
<yunfan> 有个jsvi 和 vian
<NoNickJune> zhangkaixuan 谁给弄个ubuntu出墙器？
<NoNickJune> zhangkaixuan 长夜漫漫 你懂得 好不容易装了ubuntu 你懂的……
<zhangkaixuan> NoNickJune: 很明显，现在是非常时期，至少电信宽带链接外网都很困难了，更别说出墙了
<jzmer> zhangkaixuan: 非常时期？
<NoNickJune>  zhangkaixuan 算了 找机会花钱弄个vpn吧
<jzmer> zhangkaixuan: 是不是针对那个白名单政策？
<zhangkaixuan> NoNickJune: 不过有不用出墙的 比如sis 比如google搜索sex8 然后找到第八页
<zhangkaixuan> jzmer: 听说是，不过想必google i/o大会结束后会好很多。。。
<zhangkaixuan> jzmer: 白名单主要针对的是公司企业这一类的网络...
<jzmer> zhangkaixuan: 那个不是只针对域名解析吗？
<zhangkaixuan> jzmer:你觉得针对域名解析方便 还是针对国内主干道出口那里方便...
<Colin-shzsc> 说起来那个敏感的日子也不远了，搞点动静出来也没啥好奇怪的
<yunfan> Colin-shzsc: 敏感日之后就不恢复了
<soiamso> Colin-shzsc: 一般是 54搞
<jzmer> zhangkaixuan: 照这样说，如果大家扎堆用 vpn 的话……也会被封的……
<NoNickJune> 不管怎么样 我觉得 他有一种趋势 就是掐了所有的进出管道
<edison0354> soiamso: 下个月才敏感呢
<NoNickJune> 一滴不漏
<edison0354> NoNickJune: 。。。
<soiamso> NoNickJune: 这是没有可能的
<Colin-shzsc> 如果直接掐了管道，vpn 也没门
<NoNickJune>  edison0354: soiamso： 趋势……
<NoNickJune> 那是自然……vpn……
<soiamso> NoNickJune: 外资公司立马走人
<Kandu> NoNickJune: 趨勢是越來越開放
<NoNickJune> 不过 会不会倒是好电信推出服务
<NoNickJune> vpn包月收费
<Colin-shzsc> 我感觉可能会是申请国际联网另外收费
<Colin-shzsc> 闹不好还来个天价
<NoNickJune> 360马上跟上 360 vpn安全浏览器
<zhangkaixuan> jzmer:现在这段时间好像vpn也不好用了
<NoNickJune> qq表示 360其实把用户信息卖给了鬼佬 表示 中国人 就要用国产的！
<NoNickJune> :-/ vpn……
<NoNickJune> 机器人还是不理我……
<yunfan> 早年的网络不就有国际联网 和国内联网么
<Colin-shzsc> 倒是 gogoc 的那个 v6 的 tunnel broker 还是可以用，通过它连接自己架的代理
<NoNickJune> 各位 有没有什么游戏推荐 不要wine的
<lolicon> 天籁之音OVA2出了。。
<lolicon> 只能说一个字。。。高能。。
<inode> NoNickJune: 有一大堆啊，只怕你没兴趣
<inode> NoNickJune: 我说了个经典老游戏吧nethack
<NoNickJune> 推荐一些把
<NoNickJune> 表……
<NoNickJune>  inode 希望短一些 小一些
<NoNickJune>  inode 希望比较费脑子一些
 * edison0354 回宿舍！
<lolicon> 下限君又不见了。。
<jzmer> zhangkaixuan: 照这样，是不是得找主干网的vpn了？像 level3 那样的？
 * microcai 刚刚不在，都在讨论什么呢？
 * microcai 我哈？ 要断光纤？
<zhangkaixuan> jzmer: 这就不清楚了，不过我这里的电信宽带开vpn几乎已经废了...
<lolicon> 最近的墙厚了很多啊。
<zhangkaixuan> 哦哦。。。gtalk掉了。。。
<lolicon> 太糟糕了。。。
<lolicon> 太糟糕了 ><
<zhangkaixuan> 使用GUnity轻松的调整Unity桌面所有的应用程序 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/gunity-unity-app/
<lolicon> ....
<lolicon> 睡了。。
<Just_forget_it> 大家好，问一下ubuntu为什么不能复制mp3文件到我的mp4.。。
<alvin_rxg> Just_forget_it: 找到设备，挂载，复制
<alvin_rxg> oh
<vic> 是否正常挂载，是否可写。。。
<zhangkaixuan> 使用 BURG 美化你的系统引导界面 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/ubuntu-11-04-install-burg/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 使用 BURG 美化你的系统引导界面 : OSMSG
<alvin_rxg> 去掉俩S 就是 ， omg
<zhangkaixuan> alvin_rxg: 淫荡的那个还是神圣的那个...
<alvin_rxg> 哪个哪个？
<Just_forget_it> yourenma
<Just_forget_it> 有人吗
<^k^> Just_forget_it, ....  ㍙ 
<Just_forget_it> 不好意思
<alvin_rxg> oh
<Just_forget_it> 我有些初级的问题
<alvin_rxg> Just_forget_it: 找到设备，挂载，复制
<alvin_rxg> 还好不是低级的问题
<Just_forget_it> 不是MP3了，现在我想换吊ubuntu，因为实在是太卡了。。。
<alvin_rxg> DE 换掉就不卡了……
<Just_forget_it> 真的很卡！我看论坛上也有很多提到的。
<Just_forget_it> 我想试试其他的
<Just_forget_it> 比如fedora
<alvin_rxg> 把 unity 咔嚓了，装 gnome 或者 xfce 之类的
<Just_forget_it> unity如何喀嚓
<Just_forget_it> 是在登录的时候选择gonme吗？
<Just_forget_it> xfce又是什么玩意
<alvin_rxg> .._..
<Just_forget_it> 好吧确实很低级
<alvin_rxg> happyaron 宣传员，快出来。ubuntu 很多东西我不清楚
<Just_forget_it> 怎么安装gonme3啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> Just_forget_it: 问别的用 ubuntu 的家伙
<Just_forget_it> 我不知到除了这个频道还有谁用
<alvin_rxg> Just_forget_it: 很多啊
<Just_forget_it> 哎。。。
<terrysco> 兄弟们，我来了
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 踢到铁板了
<terrysco> 刚升级到gnome3
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: oh ?
<terrysco> 有哪位兄弟分享下快捷键操作啊
<terrysco> 很不习惯
<knownbad> blueghost: tor还能不能用？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 可以. 不过连的时候 要等很久才能连上回路. 不过不关机就行
<knownbad> 嗯，是要等些时候。  所以建议用polipo.
<knownbad> gnome shell还是不稳。
<blueghost> polipo 是啥
<blueghost> kno连上了 还挺快呢. 就是 连的时候要等老半天
<blueghost> 现在缺的是 怎样在 opera 上临时开 proxy
<blueghost> 在 opera 找不到相关的  插件
<blueghost> e17 还是有问题
<blueghost> 改变窗口 大小,如果开了 混合, 会乱. 不过如果不开 混合, itask 又太恶心
<Just_forget_it> god
<inode> 原来我下线了
<^k^>  06:16
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-12
<zss> nginx已把uwsgi做为内置模块了,那还需要单独安装uwsgi吗.我从yaourt里装⒉
<zss> 我从yaourt里装uwsgi总是编译失败啊
<NoIE> 我的鼠标有点毛病。
<NoIE> 单击变双击了。
<NoIE> 网上说，是鼠标坏了。
<NoIE> 可是我把鼠标拆开以后重新装一遍，问题就解决了。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 你真悲剧
<NoIE> lemonhall：我用坏三个鼠标了。
<NoIE> 从2000年算起。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 要么是你鼠标太烂
<NoIE> lemonhall：刚刚装好了win7.
<NoIE> lemonhall：发现我的多媒体键盘和四向滚轮鼠标都不能直接在win7下使用。
<NoIE> lemonhall：但是可以直接在 Linux 下使用。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 要么是你用得太狠
<lemonhall> NoIE: 我的笔记本完全没问题
<lemonhall> NoIE: 现在困扰我的问题是笔记本不能休眠
<lemonhall> NoIE: 改天去请教一下CFY
<lemonhall> NoIE: ARCH下没问题，UBUNTU11.04Y不能休眠
<sunningv> 打印一下。。我用okular打印出来颜色很淡。
<sunningv> 发错地方了。。=-O\
<MeaCulpa> 用户遇到访问国外互联网不稳定（访问国内网站正常)的问题，我们已与中国联通及AT&T工程师进行了排查，现在可以确定此次互联网不稳定的问题并非由IBM、中国电信和中国联通的网络或任何技术故障造成,而可能是非技术原因的网络过滤/屏蔽所致。目前，问题的恢复时间还暂时无法确定， ...
<MeaCulpa> ... 但AT&T和中国联通工程师仍在紧密协助我们监控网络服务情况，有进一步消息时我们会及时通知大家。
<MeaCulpa> 伟大的tsj
<MeaCulpa> http://news.sohu.com/20110510/n307154229.shtml
<cui_inspur> virutalbox全屏以后，桌面没有跟着全屏，停留在800×600
<cui_inspur> 谁能告诉我为什么？增强工具安装了
<Administrator`> 在emacs中怎样将“，”替换成换行呀？
<Administrator`> 比如我有一句话“一起，再一直”怎样将它变成两句话呢？
<Administrator`> help?
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 怎么通过局域网的ip找到共享机器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330555&p=2322368#p2322368 我现在只知道同一个网络下的电脑IP，但不知道机算机名，怎么才能连接到这个计算机? 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzxworld — 2011-05-12 9:24
<MeaCulpa> Administrator`: 实在不行用外部sed咯，要支持unicode?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 早阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看到it mail了么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: IT 也觉得是tsj发威
<moriramar> Empathy installed, but...
<MeaCulpa> Live n' let die...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2011/05/12/cat-box.html
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 我刚学会SSH翻墙
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 鼓掌....
<ramazan> hi
<^k^> ramazan, 好  ㍢ 
<MeaCulpa> lemonhallatvpn: 恭喜
<Stifler> lemonhallatvpn: 有VPN了所
<Mini_> why I get this message "(EE) Mouse0: failed to initialize for relative axes." when I startx on ubuntu,but everything is OK
<zhangkaixuan> LibreOffice 3.4内建支持Ubuntu全局菜单 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/libreoffice-ubuntu/
<^k^> ⇪ title: LibreOffice 3.4 内建支持 Ubuntu 全局菜单 : OSMSG
<zhangkaixuan> 轻松的调整Unity桌面应用程序 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/gunity-unity-app/
<winterli> 06
<zhangkaixuan> 使用BURG美化你的系统引导界面 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/ubuntu-11-04-install-burg/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 使用 BURG 美化你的系统引导界面 : OSMSG
<Mini_> 为什么xorg有(EE) Mouse0: failed to initialize for relative axes.这样的错误 ？
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 我忽然想起来干吗不用手头这个WIN2003
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 起码比我公司的网络稳定得多
<Mini_> irc的6667端口全线挂了？
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 额... 给他装个linux
<ofan> Mini_: 没挂,估计是有些学校/公司给封了
<Mini_> 不对啊，我们这没封这个端口但是就是连不上
<MeaCulpa> 话说，windows的putty binary, plinks的链接速度被限制了
<ofan> Mini_: 换别的端口
<shellex> MeaCulpa, 用dev版plinks
<MeaCulpa> shellex: 恩，我一直在用那个
<MeaCulpa> 感觉比linux的ssh tunnel用起来爽
<shellex> 我总觉得ssh -D很慢
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • Sata3 6Gb/s的硬盘最新版本的Ubuntu能驱动起来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330564&p=2322457#p2322457 想换个硬盘，但是不知道能否发挥其性能，有人知道吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 createwindow — 2011-05-12 10:31
<ofan> 如果代理dns,速度还可以
<ofan> 如果不代理dns,速度还可以
<MeaCulpa> shellex: ssh -qTfnN -D, 我现在要ssh这个进程阻塞在shell，不去后台，应该去掉哪个参数？
<MeaCulpa> 我把f去掉，发觉ssh还是没阻塞
<shellex> 阻塞是什么意思
<ofan> n吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 哦..我看看
<MeaCulpa> 还有，ssh有没有-pw这样的参数
<MeaCulpa> 我既不想输入密码，又不想扔key去远端
<chendy> echo "blah" | ssh ?
<roylez> gfw: aliased to ssh -o ServerAliveInterval=60 -Cg -D 7070
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 用户名和密码怎么弄
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我用key。ssh认不认netrc？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: # while true
<MeaCulpa> # do
<MeaCulpa> #    ssh -TN methuselar@gasewu.com -D 7070
<MeaCulpa> # done
<MeaCulpa> #我要的是类似这样的循环
<MeaCulpa> 断了可以自己连
<MeaCulpa> while true; do ssh -TN user@host -D 7080 done.  我想要在这里指定密码，类似windows的plink
<ofan> 小k没反应
<MeaCulpa> :start
<MeaCulpa> plink.exe host -N -ssh -2 -l user -C -pw password -D 7071 -v
<MeaCulpa> goto start
<MeaCulpa> Windows batch 多安逸...
<roylez> 我的gfw alias只有在网络故障的时候才断过，没必要搞什么死循环
<MeaCulpa> shellex: 貌似unix的ssh 不让指定password
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我家里要循环，因为连的是我的主机...
<shellex> MeaCulpa, 可以用expect
<MeaCulpa> shellex: ... er... 那倒是
 * MeaCulpa 少数时候觉得Windows也不错啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 貌似shutdown命令也没内存执行了
<shellex> MeaCulpa, 那倒是
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...hmc关机可以么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: rhmc -r xxx
<MeaCulpa> roylez: NB的IDC有电源远程管理
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那个显然不在nb之列
<jyf1987> 周日去北邮
<jyf1987> 谁组织的来着
<ElvisWang> 周日几点的阿
<wecing> 问个问题。我不挂ssh和vpn，但是设置了opendns。每次开机过了一段时间之后就没法访问gmail和google reader，但是重启系统之后马上又可以使用。为什么，求解释。
<jyf1987> 慕容鱼吐的新闻泡 写道 "2010å¹´5月，Google发布了Google Storage for  Developers，一个允许企业在Google云端服务器存储数据的服务，但当时仅限受邀用户使用。时隔一年，Google终于宣布完全开放  Storage存储服务，任何人都可申请使用。新版Google Storage新功能包括：支持OAuth 2.0；简化分享的环节；通过API  Console管理帐号；增加欧洲地区服务器;支持数据流上传；æ
<jyf1987> 大家都去申请gs吧 到时候写个应用把大家的空间联合起来
<ofan> jyf1987: 乱码了
<jyf1987> ofan: 不是吧
<ofan> ..
<jyf1987> ofan: gs开放了
<ofan> jyf1987: 是的
<ofan> jyf1987: 不过容量大缩水
<jyf1987> ofan: 对 得罪开发者阿 我们的也要下降到一样了
<ofan> jyf1987: 所以打算当个网盘用用..
<ElvisWang> ofan: gs指的是shenme
<jyf1987> ofan: 哼哼
<ofan> ElvisWang: Google Storage
<ElvisWang> ofan: 哦 类似于skydrive的网盘吗
<ofan> ElvisWang: 云储存.. 不光是
<ofan> 网盘
<georgetso> hi guys
<inode> 有人有空可以看看这里---》http://paste.pocoo.org/show/387264/
<sheshark> irc.ubuntu.com的ip怎麽老是在变？》
<jyf1987> http://max07min.tumblr.com/post/5410527686  这张大妙
<^k^> 新⇨ 虚拟机和虚拟化 • KVM 桥接网络奇怪问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330571&p=2322541#p2322541 KVM 0.12.5,桥接网络，客户机网络从外面经常无法ping通，必须从host上ping一下客户机ip，然后外面就可以ping通客户机了，过一段时间又这样，怎么回事？现在把virtio也去掉了，还这样，debian和windows 2003客户机都这样，很奇怪？ 统 ...
<jyf1987> nat吧
<ofan> jyf1987: .........
<MaskRay> expect 很强大，可以沟通多个进程
<ofan> jyf1987: 上班还这么有闲情逸致...
<jyf1987> ofan: 上午看新闻
<zhangkaixuan> MySQL的数据库管理工具 phpMyAdmin 3.4.0 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/phpmyadmin-3-4-0/
<MaskRay> ofan: 上学还这么有闲情逸致...
<ofan> MaskRay: ...
<zhangkaixuan> Linux下超级记事本程序 RedNotebook 1.1.6 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/rednotebook-1-1-6/
<ofan> 好吧..
<ofan> MaskRay: 你没看jyf发的图..
<zhangkaixuan> 强推消息：愤怒的小鸟登录Chrome WebStore[免费]  http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/angrybirds-chrome/
<MaskRay> ofan: 好猥琐
<ofan> XD
<calebot> ofan: 好猥琐
<ofan> - -..
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 刚好你来了
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 我在看 <算法 c语言实现> 不知道你看过没
<MaskRay> Expect.pm 没能实现 Expect 一些强大的 interact 功能
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 求 0day 版本
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 什么？ 那就是个书阿 主要是里头有些 定义 我感觉印刷错了
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 没看过啊，所以求下载。英文版？
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 不可能吧 algorithm in c
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 这个书还是挺普遍的吧
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 没看过，什么定义错了？
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 说不出来 既然你没看过 我也不好问你了
<jyf1987> aoshimen.mp4.html
<jyf1987> 下载点3：http://www.duckload.com/dl/HU2T2
<ofan> jyf1987: ............ 还以为是电子书
<jyf1987> ofan: 电子书 不是你喜欢的东西麻
<Lavande> 用什么能查看原始邮件格式的文件？
<Lavande> 就是MIME格式的那个
<Lavande> 没人？
<lemonhall> Lavande: 人.人人.人人.人人.人人.人人.人人.人人.人人.人人.人人.人人.人人.人人.人人.人人.人人.人人.人人.人人.人
<calebot> Lavande: 一般 mail client 都可以吧
<Lavande> calebot: 我用evolution打开，一点反应都没有丫
<calebot> Lavande: 原始格式就是 txt 啊
<calebot> Lavande: 你是说 base64 编码？
<Lavande> calebot: 嗯，但是看不懂呃，正文是base64
<Lavande> calebot: 前面就是发送人接受人之类的信息
<calebot> Lavande: 有很多在线 base64 解码
<calebot> Lavande: 也有 cli 可以编译
<Lavande> 有啥直接解析整个邮件的工具不？
<calebot> evolution 不知有没有 base64 插件
<zhangkaixuan> RARv3解压工具的开源实现Unarchiver完成 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/unarchiver-free-rarv3/
<Lavande> calebot: evolution肯定能解析，因为邮件都是这样写的，但是它只解析手法的邮件，没提供打开文件的功能……
<jyf1987> freeflying_: 昨天说的pandaboard卖我一个吧
<wzlxx> urxvt下emacs不能用M-up?
<cfy> wzlxx: 用gtk版本的emacs好了
<iGoogle> jyf1987: ff就是个商人，中间拿货的。不会自己去找啊。
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 能用的
<cfy> iGoogle: ee好
<MaskRay> wzlxx: xterm 能用的
<iGoogle> jinghua: ..
<FeiRuoWa> bedtime!
<iGoogle> cfy: 写完没
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 不是阿 他说300卖给我阿 这个价格很给力呢
<cfy> iGoogle: http://ilisp.blog.163.com/blog/static/1851883232011411101050158/
<iGoogle> 俄。很便宜？那你继续
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 再说了 我也不知道去哪里拿货 我经常想玩个板子 苦于没地方买
<cfy> iGoogle: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/clp
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<cfy> iGoogle: 写完了.还用dash写了client
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 是么 你有更便宜到？难道是没带处理器
<MaskRay> 刚好根据 roylez 的配置把 erase 改成 ^?
<^k^> 新⇨ 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 愤怒的小鸟登录 Chrome WebStore [免费] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330580&p=2322637#p2322637 在昨天召开的 Google I/O 大会上，Google 正式宣布史上最热门的休闲游戏之一 Angry Birds (愤怒的小鸟）已正式登录 Chrome WebStore 平台，任何 Chrome 用户都可以免费下载安装，这也意味着你可以 在 Ubuntu/Linux 平台上来玩 ...
<iGoogle> cfy: 要这么多东西才跑？
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 我不搞这。不是作生意的
<jyf1987> gs支持cname了
<jyf1987> 这下很棒
<MaskRay> cfy: downloads.lisp? 什么用途？
<cfy> iGoogle: lisp不是给unix设计的.所以信号处理比较麻烦...所以我改成了fcgi
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 我是搜到网上有的板子 要2000 这是怎么回事 难道你们拿货的就一块板子 没别的配件的那种
<cfy> MaskRay: 虽然client可以直接获取.但是还是用lisp搞一下,弄成最简单的格式.
<iGoogle> jinghua: 帮我看一段cairo
<iGoogle> cfy: cgi httpd，这复杂了吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 那没办法,lisp不是为简单问题设计的.....
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 估计300是那种核心小板子？
<MaskRay> cfy: cd /bin; ln -sf sh dash 吧
<MaskRay> cfy: cd /bin; ln -sf dash sh 吧
<iGoogle> cfy: 那还不是应用错误了嘛。
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 那就不知道了 核心小板子带什么？芯片肯定不带吧 我搜索的那个是 cortex-a9的 你要300给我 我立刻要了
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯.debian本来就是dash,
<cfy> iGoogle: 我是练习嘛....否则没东西写了...
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 这具体的，自己问ff
<iGoogle> cfy: 说明lisp用不上嘛。
<calebot> cfy: debian 转 dash 没多久啊
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 那你知道有什么mips的板子卖么 我都是在淘宝搜索 根本没什么
<iGoogle> 300通常，就是核心板子，没啥东西。
<calebot> jyf1987: mips 就买龙芯吧
<cfy> calebot: 那说明刚好被我碰上了:) client dash就挺好.
<jyf1987> calebot: 龙芯性价比不高吧 再说也买不到阿
<jyf1987> calebot: 你有龙芯盒子送我一个不
 * calebot 不喜欢 mips
<calebot> arm++
<iGoogle> 买还是买得到吧
<jyf1987> 这里好像谁做龙芯来着
<iGoogle> arm也不喜欢。那些js态度傲慢的。
<calebot> js 是啥？
<iGoogle> 奸商
<jyf1987> arm也买不到 买得到的都是低级的那种 高级版本开发板又超级贵
<Kandu> iGoogle: 腦殘用語
<iGoogle> 现在arm大了，靠大树了。不理会小公司了的
<iGoogle> Kandu: 这缩写，到处都有的哦
<jyf1987> mips也可恨 明明有许多高频的 但是都是走网络处理器什么的 根本不放到消费市场来
<jyf1987> 可恨可恨
<Kandu> iGoogle: 用拼音縮寫的，還不腦殘 <-- 這可是神諭
<iGoogle> 多数人知道的，就只好约定俗成
<iGoogle> 比如 rpwt
<calebot> lzsb
<iGoogle> 楼主死比？
<ofan> 兰州烧饼
<jyf1987> 兰州烧饼
<calebot> ofan++
<iGoogle> @@
<calebot> jyf1987++
<jyf1987> 老子三八
<iGoogle> ～～
<jyf1987> lol
<iGoogle> 估计这句就你们几个知道。。
<ofan> 发现ipv6能上facebook
<jyf1987> 你以为大家不知道？
<calebot> rpwt 肉片溫湯?
<jyf1987> 太小看来irc众了
<calebot> rpwt 肉片温汤？
<iGoogle> rpwt 一直泛滥的用的
<jyf1987> rpwt 肉票问题
<iGoogle> 烧饼。。。不知道典故
<calebot> jyf1987++
<jyf1987> calebot: 这是ee的切口呢
<jyf1987> 这跟贵国的过滤词有关系 额
<Kandu> jyf1987: 這 angry birds 真不錯
<jyf1987> 估计贵国搜索替换算法天下第一
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那你实现一个？
<iGoogle> 你啥国
<calebot> jyf1987: 免费在线玩
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我又不懂寫網頁
<calebot> http://chrome.angrybirds.com/ # ANGRY BIRDS webgl
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 你又不懂了 贵国是指什么东西都贵的国家
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 你说的是 chrome那个
<iGoogle> 德国现在啥都贵
<Kandu> jyf1987: 嗯
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你把你的操作系统支持cavas 加 支持js 自然那个就能移植上去
<jyf1987> 你咋知道德国的事
<cfy> ofan: iGoogle: MaskRay: Kandu: 网络太烂了.irc老断...email联系.....
<ofan> ...
<calebot> 还是 webgl 比较给力
<jyf1987> 不是吧 irc这几天还好阿 要不要在国内开irc
<ofan> jyf1987: 等被抓么?
<jingqq5210> test
<^k^> jingqq5210, ....  ㍤ 
<calebot> jingqq5210: failed
<jingqq5210> calebot: 汗
<iGoogle> jyf1987:  你啥都不知道，说屁
<ori> oh
<jingqq5210> 。
<Purkylin> .
<jyf1987> ofan: pa ge p
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 你懂个毛阿
<jingqq5210> 。。。
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 你懂毛，你全家都懂毛。是吧。
<void1> ネット検閲回避ソフト開発へ＝中国の規制強化に対抗―米国
<iGoogle> void1: . 都不翻译好
<palomino|working> 米国太抠门
<palomino|working> 只给1900w$的经费
<iGoogle> $ perl -i.bak -pe 's/cpanmetadb.appspot.com/p.pts.me/' `which cpanm` 才看到的
<void1> 比 lvba 多就好 :D
<jingqq5210> 米国的经费不是想给就给的
<void1> 過去にも中国政府と対立する宗教団体・法輪功がネット検閲回避ソフトを開発している。同ソフトは中国で用いられただけではなく、イランの反政府運動団体にも利用された。
<palomino|working> 这点经费想对抗gfw远远不够呀
<ofan> ...
<void1> 宗教团体自己开发的小工具，都有一定效果
<jingqq5210> 某wall是你们封闭自家的院子
<void1> 1900w的话，应该还是有一定效果的
<jingqq5210> 人家干嘛要对抗
<void1> 同ソフトは中国で用いられただけではなく、イランの反政府運動団体にも利用された。 翻译这句话
<jingqq5210> clear
<void1> 这个软件不止在中国内被用，伊朗的XXXX团体也在用.
<jingqq5210> 这是一个浩大的工程
<jingqq5210> 岂是一个小小伊朗用的起的
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 你们全家都懂个p
<void1> jingqq5210: 是说xx功开发的软件
<jingqq5210> soga
<void1> 比如说x界，xx门
<jingqq5210> void1: 那个不好用
<void1> 足够好用啦，透明代理啊
<jingqq5210> O:-)
<szsloss> lol
<MeaCulpa> 轮子那个也算宗教...
<szsloss> ..
<szsloss> ..
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 神好~
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 拜神...ORZ~~~~~~~~
<dan__> ..
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 又想借钱？
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 拜神，求平安，求顺产，求不长痔疮~~~~~~
<roylez> lemonhall: 神抚摸一下，痔疮就好了
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 就要产了啊。
<iGoogle> roylez: 你个阴暗的家伙。躲黑角落。
<winterli> palomino|working, 高压马,在不?
<palomino|working> 在。。。。。。。
<palomino|working> DLNA server,配置过么 , winterli
<winterli> 请教个问题..
<roylez> iGoogle: 刚回办公室...
<winterli> 没..
<palomino|working> :-/
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马...
<if_else> 各位兄台，我的家目录下使用 git config --global 但是在code 文件夹下的文件clone 一个新的版本
<palomino|working> .... , roylez
<iGoogle> roylez: 。我以为你在伺机攻击呢
<if_else> 但是想用不同的 user / email 如何修改？谢谢
<winterli> 我想再挂一个分区到现在用的系统里面,有没有方便的图形化软件可以作..要开机自动挂载
<roylez> iGoogle: 刚好看见有人拜神...
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 你喜欢高压马？不喜欢破马？
<winterli> 手动改 fstab麻烦...
<palomino|working> 没用过图形化的。。 , winterli
<palomino|working> 我就是手动改fstab -_- , winterli
<palomino|working> 。。。。 , iGoogle
<winterli> 哦...
<iGoogle> roylez: 那以后别叫破马了
<palomino|working> 一次性的事儿。。 , winterli
<palomino|working> 也没多麻烦吧... , winterli
<winterli> 高压马是实事...
<winterli> 嗯
<roylez> iGoogle: 那叫胖马？
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 叫破高压马。
<Robots> 2-6.38耗电Bug是怎么回事
<roylez> iGoogle: ...
<fzfh> 国内开个IRC你也只能偷偷开，敢公开就等死吧
<winterli> 胖马也是实事,
<palomino|working> =_= , winterli
<iGoogle> winterli: 你这么熟悉？
<winterli> ....
<winterli> 一起挂irc多少 年了......
<winterli> 若干年...
<if_else> 各位兄台，git config user.name 和 git config --global user.name 哪个优先？谢谢
<jyf1987> winterli: 基友情深
<iGoogle> 。。不是同居多少年，就好
<fzfh> winterli: 我说的是开irc server
<winterli> 楼上的经验都很丰富
<fzfh> 不是开irc聊天
<jyf1987> fzfh: 你开一个？
<jyf1987> 还不如开xmpp server
<fzfh> jyf1987: 我不敢
<iGoogle> fzfh: ircd
<winterli> 辆的irc server貌似都是ssl连接的
<roylez> if_else: 非global的
 * jyf1987 看来都怕墙壁五分钟
<fzfh> jyf1987: 开了会死
<iGoogle> 不会吧
<jyf1987> fzfh: 怎么会 加密内容麻
<if_else> roylez: 就是最近优先原则了！谢谢兄台了
<jyf1987> 加上非对称加密支持
<fzfh> winterli: ssl毛用处。GFW对ssl已经ms级别解了
<jyf1987> 大家都互相授权key再说
<winterli> 真的假的...
<fzfh> 真的
<lemonhall> jyf1987:
<winterli> 不信...
<lemonhall> ofan: 有消息没？
<ofan> lemonhall: 什么?
<winterli> 要真这么的话,就没必要费成天封https的gmail了..
<lemonhall> ofan: 自从学会SSH翻墙之后。。。很期待国外的主机。。。。早应该买个VPS的
<fzfh> 我认识一个安全局的家伙，是安全局的一个小头目
<fzfh> 人家说的
<winterli> 随便你用.直接秒多好
<roylez> palomino|working: 风力发电.... http://i.imgur.com/uh1sZ.jpg
<jyf1987> fzfh: 你听他瞎掰
<winterli> 真能秒的话,就不会没事封https连接了
<fzfh> ssl不是没能力封，而是封了要出更多问题
<jyf1987> fzfh: 能这么搞的话 还封个p 不就可以截获密码了
<palomino|working> ?_? , roylez
<roylez> iGoogle: 神息怒  http://i.imgur.com/0DLke.jpg
<winterli> 封和解密是两个概念
<fzfh> jyf1987: 你以为不能截获密码啊
<jyf1987> fzfh: how
<palomino|working> 鸟这么可怜 , roylez
<freeflying_> palomino|working, 奢靡马
<ofan> lemonhall: 还没.. 一旦上线,脚本会自动通知了
<iGoogle> roylez: 烟花嘛
<fzfh> jyf1987: 具体技术细节我不清楚，但是安全局那帮人用这个搞了好多人了
<palomino|working> 侯总...我不奢靡呀 , freeflying
<roylez> iGoogle: ....
<jyf1987> fzfh: 他们忽悠你的 他们可带你见过了？或者拿你的账户试给你看了？ 他们干的是搞假冒的ifram嵌入 这个老早就被人发现了
<iGoogle> 叫破高压奢靡马。
<winterli> 前些日子,受信证书的事情...也是变通的方法搞https..
<liubii> 你们说的什么马 什么马都什么意思- -
<winterli> 直接秒杀https让他们试试
<jyf1987> 主席发的那个是利比亚还是叙利亚
<iGoogle> 叫破高压奢靡胖马。
<palomino|working> ..... , iGoogle
<fzfh> jyf1987: 呵呵，人家这个要是能带我去看，我也去安全局了
<roylez> jyf1987: 不知道是哪个惹了神怒的国家
<iGoogle> roylez: 别说你没见过子母弹。不可能是这形态的。
<winterli> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=330567
<jyf1987> 不是利比亚就是叙利亚 那边上的汽车还是阿拉伯文字呢
<jyf1987> fzfh: 所以我说他们是忽悠你的
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<iGoogle> fzfh: 别人小姐认识的人，都比你多。
<fzfh> jyf1987: 啊哈
<fzfh> iGoogle: 啊哈
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 你还咬我了
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 我说你了？你又日经了？
<jyf1987> 日你妹
<fzfh> jyf1987: 有个实例，说来无妨。有个大学仔，用ssl传出轮子资料，被抓去吃窝窝头了
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。月月跑了。
<iGoogle> 没人会cairo了？
<fzfh> 反正我不会
<winterli> 丫不是用tor吧..
<fzfh> winterli: 据说不是
<winterli> 传说tor的一些节点就是党国搭建的..
<fzfh> 科大的源如何
<jyf1987> fzfh: 要抓他有多种途径 你又没有定位到ssl的原因上 比如在轮子那安排个人 给生成的文件打水印
<jyf1987> 数字水印
<jyf1987> 这事不能说得太细 不然不是教党国搞这个了
<winterli> 呵呵...
<winterli> 反正ssl要是给搞定的话,在网上早就传开了
<fzfh> jyf1987: 未经证实，反正据得到的信息表明，就是ssl传输过程中被发现，然后才被盯上，最后被搞的
<jyf1987> fzfh: 我觉得 2种可能， 1 他可以有技术探测出你链接的服务器 这样发现你ssl链接轮子的服务器 就抓住你 2，他们搞不定ssl 就放出风来告诉你ssl不安全 恐吓你 这个叫 fud 都用烂了
<jyf1987> 顺便说下 这里的log是公开的 不要老提安安
<winterli> 连接的服务器是知道了...
<winterli> 对.在这里不要总提这些...
<fzfh> jyf1987: 那安全局的朋友也没必要拿这个来吓唬我撒，比较熟悉的，他拿这个吓唬我没意义
<winterli> shit...
<winterli> 高压马..我的fstab用的是ssid..
<jyf1987> fzfh: 你这不就被唬住了？ 这些朋友什么的 到底是他跟你关系亲近还是他跟组织的关系亲近呢？ 不要对自己太有信心阿
<winterli> 不会用这个..
<winterli> uuid
<fzfh> j
<winterli> 怎么查看分区的uuid?
<winterli> fdisk ?
<fzfh> jyf1987: 呵呵，没什么撒，反正用ssl的时候我也小心点就好，大家也小心点就好
<fzfh> 别的不说明什么问题
<jyf1987> fzfh: 可以自己研究下私有协议
<flay> dwm-plus有人用吗？
<fzfh> flay: console，不用wm
<blueghost> 儿啊，到大城市且莫乱搞女人啊，染上什么病回来传染给你嫂子害你哥不要紧，就怕你嫂子传给爹，万一你妈染上了，那全村都完了。
<fzfh> blueghost: 。。太…………
<MeaCulpa> ...
<flay> fzfh: 用console都是牛人啊
<fzfh> flay: 本人民工哈，igoogle，jyf才系牛人
<szsloss> 。。
 * lemonhall SSD大概是个什么价位？现在？
<palomino|working> 我买的60g的899 , lemonhall
<palomino|working> vertex2 , lemonhall
<palomino|working> 几个月前买的了
<fzfh> SSD现在应用成熟不
<ofan> 60g 899?
<palomino|working> 也就当个系统盘使使
<jyf1987> fzfh: 我也是民工 诶 ee才是土老财
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 你不是去年买的么
<void1> 只敢当系统盘吧，谁知道ssd什么时候坏
<palomino|working> 哦。。确实是去年 2010-12-16
<Robots> Test
<pocoyo> : 缺乏的不是智慧， 而是勇气正直的纯正品性。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Robots> 药丸╰_╯
<Robots> 不可以上网，但能聊Irc?奇怪
<hata> 老实发宣传帖，下次看见这域名不按了
<palomino|working> 80端口被封印了? , Robots
<if_else> 各位兄台，irc 如何查看是否是 加密链接？谢谢
<Robots> 不知道啊
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 什么接口的？
<void1> whois void1
<palomino|working> sata , lemonhall
<if_else> 最近发现 irc 链接老是断掉，是不是 gfw 在乱搞啊阿
<palomino|working> vertex3出了 , lemonhall
<jyf1987> irc还好 gtalk是彻底挂了
<palomino|working> 性能提高接近1倍 , lemonhall
<flay> 是经常掉线
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 奥。。。那读取速度是多少？
<palomino|working> 连续读写200多MB/s , lemonhall
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 然后就是问问你，主观感受是？
<palomino|working> 4k随机可能60? , leaveboy
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 读呢
<palomino|working> 最明显的感受就是.. , lemonhall
<flay> dwmplus没有人用 作者的gmail怎么是510...@gmail.com
<palomino|working> 第一次启动firefox感觉不到慢了-_- , lemonhall
<lemonhall> palomino|working: ..............
<jyf1987> 启动ooo呢 额
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 你装的啥系统？
<hata> firefox 现在很快
<palomino|working> 还有装windows更新速度很快.. , lemonhall
<palomino|working> 当时我还是3.6 , hata
<flay> http://code.google.com/p/dwm-plus/
<if_else> Unable to connect server irc.oftc.net port 6667 Connection timed out
<palomino|working> win7x64 , lemonhall
<if_else> 我擦来，要命啊阿
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 我听说SSD是有寿命？
<Robots> 80端口被封该咋办？﹁_﹁
<palomino|working> 对 , lemonhall
<palomino|working> 闪存只能写入5000次左右 , lemonhall
<hata> palomino|working: 我也是听说4快了连忙换回来
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Robots> 谁在乎
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 5000次。。。。好少啊
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 能用几年？
<if_else> irc ssl 连接需要证书吗？还是会自动验证的
<palomino|working> 现在新的25nm的只能3000次左右 , lemonhall
<edison0354> palomino|working: 话说我也悲剧了的说
<palomino|working> 制程越新，寿命越短 , lemonhall
<palomino|working> ... , edison0354
<palomino|working> 怎么了 , edison0354
<edison0354> palomino|working: 只能进来failsafe模式了……
<lemonhall> palomino|working: ..............
<palomino|working> lol , edison0354
<MeaCulpa> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/7bfc0806jw1dh48b0jziqj.jpg
<MeaCulpa> lol
<winterli> 3000次的读写?
<edison0354> palomino|working: 貌似驱动还啥东西挂了……重装驱动也没反应……
<edison0354> palomino|working: 求解……
<palomino|working> .... , edison0354
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 那。。。岂不是只能用1年就挂了？
<Robots> I/O?
<palomino|working> 看写入频繁不频繁 , lemonhall
<MeaCulpa> 可以进柜子，不停的换
<jyf1987> edison0354: 哥哥我准备周日去
<MeaCulpa> 但是我看不出这个比内存有啥优势
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<MeaCulpa> 可靠性还不如通电的内存
<palomino|working> 比如全盘60g,写入5000次,就是最多300T的写入 , lemonhall
<palomino|working> 要是光读不写，那寿命就长喽 , lemonhall
<palomino|working> 显卡驱动挂了么 , edison0354
<palomino|working> 啥显卡呀 , edison0354
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 现在不是有一种可以断电保存内容的内存么
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 读的话，很给力是吧。。。
<palomino|working> 还行。。 , lemonhall
<jyf1987> edison0354: 那个要不要报名什么的
<edison0354> palomino|working: 重装过驱动了啊，NV
<edison0354> jyf1987: 不要……
<palomino|working> :o , edison0354
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 反正我听下来很不靠谱，感觉成本比内存+ups高
<jyf1987> edison0354: 那有饭吃么
<winterli> UUID=0756f33e-e57a-4fe2-ab06-e1f959f83387 /home/winterli/1           ext4    defaults        0       2
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 是阿
<winterli> 胖马,我fstab这么写可以吧..
<zhangkaixuan> 那个有没有人对房产比较了解？ 想问下个人集资建房和公司集资建房有什么不同？ 为什么个人集资建房是非法的，公司集资建房是合法的？  着急 公司房子的问题
<palomino|working> 报什么错呢? , edison0354
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<MeaCulpa> 我在内存里跑编译，跑apache,没出过啥叉子
<palomino|working> 可以吧.. , winterli
<MeaCulpa> 难道内存比ssd慢？
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 3000字是不是指，针对一个扇区，写3000次？
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 那。。。写得很频繁的扇区，用着用着不就挂了？
<MeaCulpa> 再说了，可以完全重写寻址模式
<winterli> mount -a后已经挂载上了.
<MeaCulpa> 搞一一对应
<edison0354> palomino|working: grub2的背景都不消，不知道GRUB2也咋了……现在是用grub1拉起来的……
<winterli> 不知道重启一次后怎么样
<edison0354> palomino|working: 我在找LOG
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 用内存 满足不了 破马装逼的需求
<if_else> 各位兄台，compiz 中可否有快捷键可以快速定位到具体的某个 虚拟桌面？谢谢
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: ....
<palomino|working> 他内部的控制芯片会均匀使用所有空间的 , lemonhall
<palomino|working> 不用担心反复写一个地方 , lemonhall
<edison0354> if_else: 自己设
<edison0354> lemonhall：kernel log咋看？就dmesg？
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 啊，那这么说起来。。像普通用户这么用，有大致的估算没有？
<palomino|working> 据说3年左右 , lemonhall
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 比如，普通用户，系统盘，不搞BT下载啥的
<if_else> edison0354: 兄，我没找到在在那里设置。我只找到，在相邻的桌面之间切换
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 3年啊，5000次的那种？
<edison0354> if_else: 我记得设置管理器里有的，好好找找
<lemonhall> edison0354: 恩
<edison0354> lemonhall：那上一次启动的log呢？
<if_else> edison0354: 兄，这么多，我真的不怎么好找啊阿
<zhangkaixuan> 。。。。房子
<winterli> 从ntfs分区拷贝到ext4分区,49m..不同硬盘 .速度怎么样?
<edison0354> if_else: 旋转桌面立方体插件的设置里
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 但是这个对于百度这种大规模部署的企业来说还是有用的阿 ssd
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 现在的确有厂家用RAM来做SSD的，而不是flash
<edison0354> palomino|working: 上一次启动的kernel log咋看？
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: SSD只是模式，可以用RAM来做
<if_else> edison0354: 我没有使用立方体，好像里面也是只在相邻的桌面之间切换的
<MeaCulpa> flash现在价格不怎么能和ram比
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 用ssd来存储 内存miss掉的需要重新读取的那部分数据 读取速度就很重要了麻
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 可是你用ram来做 做不大阿
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 怎么不打
<edison0354> if_else: 立方体能指定的
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 现在flash能做多大
<Robots> Ubuntu默认加载ramdisk
<jyf1987> 你想 你一个60G的ssd 用内存凑要多少根内存呢 最重要的是 得耗费多少电阿 大佬
<Guest74097> 有人吗
<pocoyo> : 木有人!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<Daniel0108> 你好
<edison0354> lemonhall: palomino|working: This server has a video driver ABI version of 10.0 that is not supported by this NVIDIA driver.  Please check http://www.nvidia.com/ for driver updates or downgrade to an X server with a supported driver ABI   日！
<Robots> 有禽兽
<MeaCulpa> 电么...还好，比如一个服务器197G内存,也是标配了
<edison0354> microcai: This server has a video driver ABI version of 10.0 that is not supported by this NVIDIA driver.  Please check http://www.nvidia.com/ for driver updates or downgrade to an X server with a supported driver ABI
<lemonhall> edison0354: ..............
<edison0354> microcai: 新版驱动支持吗？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 更新X
<microcai> edison0354: 支持
<edison0354> lemonhall: 丫的就一悲剧……
<edison0354> microcai: 那我去更新……
<Guest74097> 输入法用什么阿
<edison0354> lemonhall: 要更新的是驱动，不是X……
<Robots> Fxtix
<Guest74097> 能推荐个输入法不？
<Robots> Fctix
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你咋看LOG的……就是因为X版本太高了……
<lemonhall> edison0354:额。。。为何这报错我看下来是X太老
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你驱动多少的？
<Guest74097> 能推荐个输入法不？
<Guest74097> 中文的
<ofan> Guest74097: fcitx-sunpinyin
<edison0354> lemonhall：260.19.44，一直懒得更新……
<Robots> Fctix4
<lemonhall> edison0354: edison0354 270.41.6， 我的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 260.。。。好老。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall：看来这个不能懒啊……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 270.41.06
<edison0354> lemonhall：这个就是最新的稳定版了
<Guest74097> 用的ylmf的系统
<pocoyo> : 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<Guest74097> 那就不谈
<microcai> ofan:  ibus-sunpinyin
<ofan> microcai: fcitx-sunpinyin
<microcai> ofan:  ibus-sunpinyin!
<Guest74097> 谢谢我知道了
<ofan> microcai: fcitx-sunpinyin...
<microcai> ofan:  ibus-sunpinyin!!
<Guest74097> 。。。
<microcai> ofan:  fcitx 就是个渣
<Guest74097> ibus厉害是啊不
<ofan> microcai: fcitx-sunpinyin不渣
<microcai> ofan:  ibus-sunpinyin!!
<microcai> ofan:  是 fcitx 渣！
<microcai> ofan:  fcitx 已经不是 yuking 开发的了。
<microcai> ofan: 被一个小白接手了。
<Guest74097> 我已经装了ibus了 但是不是显示选词筐
<ofan> microcai: 小白咋了
<MaskRay> microcai: wxt?
<microcai> ofan: 小白就不行。乱改一气。没有前瞻性
<wpahipc> 我用ubuntu就用自带的输入法，没有用其它的
<ofan> microcai: 你怎么知道是小白..哪里白了
<microcai> ofan: 他对 Gentoo 有偏见，所以白。
<MaskRay> 。。。。
<nosea> 我想用tc控制一段ip，比如控制192.168.1.100以后的所有ip，请问这样可以吗？Howto上都是一个网段的，或者是单个ip的。
<nosea> 有谁知道啊。谢谢。
<calebot> 又一个黑 csslayer 的
 * calebot 另一个是俺 XD
<ofan> microcai: 我对gentoo也有偏见
<calebot> yuking++
<lemonhall> ofan: 我现在是UBUNTU死忠。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 发觉UBUNTU是懒人专用版。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 我不死忠..
<lemonhall> ofan: 你不是ARCH么？
<calebot> lemonhall: 推荐 debian
<microcai> ofan: 所以你连 fcitx 也开发不出来。
<lemonhall> calebot: 不喜欢debian
<ofan> microcai: 你开发的出来么?
<Stifler> 推荐懒洋洋操作系统 v6
<microcai> ofan: 我生不出鸡蛋不影响我评论母鸡的优劣吧？！
<microcai> ofan: 你怎么开始典型的思维了
<Stifler> .
<MaskRay> calebot: csslayer 接手 fcitx 的？
<calebot> MaskRay: 是啊
<ofan> microcai: 对gentoo有偏见,就推出开发不出fcitx,乃这思维也够急转弯的
<calebot> MaskRay: fcitx4 基本就是 csslayer 一人 project
<Stifler> NIU!
<iGoogle> ofan: 网警，去抓了这薇菜。 lol
<microcai> ofan:   fcitx4 基本就是 csslayer 一人 project
<lemonhall> Stifler: 恩，我真的喜欢懒羊羊~~~
<microcai> ofan: 所以不是个好东西
<microcai> ofan: 好东西都是开发者很多的。
<ofan> ...
<calebot> ...
<void1> vim 是 bram 写的
<calebot> 很多好东西是一人 project
<iGoogle> 这概念，反了
<ofan> microcai: 你赢了
<iGoogle> 啥思维
 * microcai 偶也, 我 win 
<calebot> 开发者很多的, 烂软件也不少
<microcai> calebot:  比如 ubuntu
 * microcai :-D
<ofan> 这家伙分明是来踢馆的...
<iGoogle> microcai: 你那啥cjk的补丁
<calebot> 关键还是看 core developer 素质
<iGoogle> 烂不
<iGoogle> 改进下，就发布的
<microcai> iGoogle:  开发者包括 Linus 呢！
<iGoogle> 也是算一个人的？
<iGoogle> 去死吧
<Stifler> lemonhall: 你觉得懒洋洋的发型像不像debian标志？
<iGoogle> 别人不认识你
<MaskRay> cjktty 是个 branch……
<microcai> MaskRay:  谢谢。
 * Stifler 吃饭去了，谁要带饭……
<calebot> Stifler: 饭可以传过来？
<iGoogle> 我发现薇菜的特点了。一旦掐架，谁说一句可能有利的话，马上就认亲戚。 :-)
<iGoogle> 表扬 microcai
<lemonhall> Stifler: 哈哈哈哈
<ofan> Stifler: 要两分锅贴..
<MeaCulpa> :O
<Stifler> 大家来新疆领饭，自带饭盒...
<microcai> iGoogle: ... ...
<microcai> iGoogle: 要敌我分明。
<calebot> csslayer 对啥都有偏见
<microcai> calebot: +1
<iGoogle> 立场坚定的，容易有偏见
<microcai> iGoogle: 没立场的更有偏见
 * calebot 觉得他存粹是无知
<iGoogle> 那怎么会
<calebot> s/存/纯
<microcai> calebot: +1
<iGoogle> microcai: 你就没啥立场啊
<jyf1987> microcai: 打倒ee
<iGoogle> 也不对。你对oss4有
<microcai> iGoogle: 我的立场还不明确么？
<iGoogle> :D
<iGoogle> 还有贱兔。你也有偏见。
<iGoogle> 除开贱兔，是不是都要打到的
<microcai> iGoogle: 我是对笨兔兔 有。对 Gentoo 是 love , 不是偏见
<iGoogle> 可贱兔不是你的啊。
<iGoogle> 你只是一个用户。你立场个啥。
<jyf1987> 立场你妹阿
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 去死吧。你又日经来了。
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 我还日你呢
<iGoogle> 所以嘛。斗篷叉叉都不喜欢你了。
<iGoogle> 说你有狐臭。
<iGoogle> :P
<ElvisWang> iGoogle: 斗篷叉叉都不喜欢你了，什么意思，八卦一下
<iGoogle> 这大庭广众的。不好说
<jyf1987> 斗篷喜欢不喜欢是两码事
<iGoogle> 难道叉叉喜欢你？
<jyf1987> 他不喜欢我 也不妨碍我日你妹 哼哼
<Stifler> 作为普通用户，我喜欢windows7
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 。。又无脑了
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 你才无脑 你们全家都是无脑儿
<Stifler> ...............
<ElvisWang> Stifler: 这个。。。问题好像有点大条
<winterli> .....
 * Stifler 飞进人群，开大了
<Stifler> ElvisWang: 是阿
<Stifler> 前几天给人修电脑，第一次体验WIN7，被震撼了
<jyf1987> 有什么好震撼的
<Stifler> 果然不如debian好用...
<MaskRay> .....
<ElvisWang> 果然不如debian好用...    :D
<shellex> 果然不如debian好用
<Stifler> 简直就是换了主题的XP
<Stifler> ie9还老崩溃..
<void1> win7占硬盘太大，不然也想装个试试
<palomino|working> ................ , Stifler
<Stifler> ^.^
<palomino|working> 还好拉，比vista小不少了.. , void1
<palomino|working> vista装完占了我26g...
<void1> palomino|working: 看系统要求是15g
<palomino|working> 差不多 , void1
<MaskRay> 那个任务栏上显示预览的不错
<iGoogle> void1: 等win8嘛
<ElvisWang> 相对而言，我回更加愿意给人装Win7
<Stifler> ElvisWang: why?
<iGoogle> 破马的机器，历来强悍
<iGoogle> 不在乎
<jyf1987> e
<Stifler> iGoogle: WIN8估计也一样
<jyf1987> shellex: ]
<imadper> Stifler: win7的话，售后服务会少一些
<void1> 现在已经不是跑不动windows了，是装不下windows...
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 你机器怎么个配置
<palomino|working> ?_? , jyf1987
<ElvisWang> 相对XP而言
<palomino|working> 现在这台? , jyf1987
<palomino|working> os[Linux 2.6.35-29-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[6 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 49.9% free] disk[Total: 1.4TB, 39.2% free] video[nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GTS 512]] sound[Not present] , jyf1987
<^k^> 新⇨ 新闻和通知 • Pinta 1.0发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330604&p=2322896#p2322896 [color=#79c11]Pinta 1.0 Released, Reviewed[/color] Pinta 1.0发布 [color=#79c11]posted by Thom Holwerda on Wed 11th May 2011 21:53 UTC, submitted by kragil[/color] 发表于：2011年5月12日 北京时间05:53 [color=#79c11]"Pinta, a 'lightweight' open source raster image editor, turned 1.0 on April 27, offering Li ...
<Stifler> imadper: o
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 你的那台好机器 这台明显不是
<palomino|working> 好的机器也不怎么好了.. , jyf1987
<ElvisWang> 基本上没给人装过Linux
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 我记得你有个机器显卡很猛的来着
<imadper> pocoyo: 挺好的机器，debian？怎么内核版本这么低？
<palomino|working> i7 920/ga-ex58-extreme/gtx580/12G ram , jyf1987
<ElvisWang> palomino|working: 牛
<Stifler> ElvisWang: 会LINUX的都自己装。。
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 阿 你看大家都说狠吧
<palomino|working> -_-
<ElvisWang> Stifler: 同意
<jyf1987> 这机器我得攒到哪一年才能买阿 wtf
<Stifler> palomino|working: 好机子阿
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 你的i7，不是在跑xfce嘛。 lol
<Stifler> jyf1987: 多捐几次精吧
<palomino|working> cpu该升级了...
<ElvisWang> 很久之前还会给人演示下Live 然后满怀期待地问人家要不要体验下
<palomino|working> 不是..是win7 , iGoogle
<palomino|working> 跑xfce的是个i3
<ElvisWang> 现在基本是拿机子来 插Win7盘
<iGoogle> i3跑xfce。人才
<jyf1987> Stifler: 我diy过多 质量估计不行了
 * microcai 什么 Gentoo 不是我的 ？ 是不是我的和我立场有什么关系？
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 咋老觉得你丫丫的，比我有钱多了呢。
<jyf1987> 再说现在都是取镜器操作了 我怕被卡擦
<Stifler> jyf1987: - -!
<palomino|working> = = , iGoogle
<ElvisWang> iG
<iGoogle> ff说的奢靡马
 * microcai 少来这种经典逻辑。去强国论坛还差不多，别和我来这一套
<Stifler> jyf1987: 为了机子，攒攒..
<ElvisWang> iGoogle: 顶
<jyf1987> microcai: 你跟ee扯不清的 他那个年代的人什么思维 你懂的
<iGoogle> microcai: irc实时的。过几分钟的话，就别想了。你啥思维。
<leaveboy> c
<microcai> iGoogle:  .... 我是去解决编译错误去了
<Stifler> .
<Stifler> .......
<Stifler> 关门，放机器人
<microcai> jyf1987: 就是。不鸟她了。
<iGoogle> 94，去吧
<iGoogle> 永远
<Stifler> ..
 * Stifler 挥了挥手，去小睡了
<jyf1987> microcai: 再说了 他是财主 你只不过是个打工的 哪里有时间跟她耗 对不对
<microcai> jyf1987: 恩。是是。他发个帖子赚钱的，我发贴纯兴趣
<jyf1987> microcai: 了不起 有觉悟嘛
<iGoogle> 2个苍蝇合璧。我怕
<iGoogle> 我看正事去
<ElvisWang> 听不懂！！！
 * jyf1987 她要去戏弄别的民工去了
<microcai> jyf1987: 恩。这家伙，踢管来的啊
<jyf1987> microcai: 对的
<changhe> 大家好。
<microcai> changhe:   windows 问题去 #windows-cn
<^k^> changhe, 好  ㍦ 
<changhe> ？？？
<changhe> 我用windows啊。。
<changhe> 开发时用UBUNTU
<jyf1987> 打倒
<changhe> windows 是我的游戏机。
<szsloss> /JOIN #windows-cn
<wujie_> 各位好
<jyf1987> 是的
<changhe> windows这里面没啥人。。
<szsloss> windows 里就几个人
<wujie_> 我用win8和深度linux以及ubuntu11.04
<microcai> szsloss: 因为 windows 是小众 OS ...
<wujie_> ^_^
<changhe> windows没人玩这个的。
<leaveboy> 大众口味
<wujie_> 在这里是
<changhe> 都玩QQ了。。
<wujie_> 用win8测试版了
<changhe> 强大。。
<microcai> changhe: 给它当小白还得花钱。
 * microcai pay me to test *** software for me.
<changhe> 哈哈。。。
<changhe> 喜欢Ubuntu
<wujie_> 用win7的破解补丁就能注册了
<changhe> 用了四年了。。
<changhe> 再补都是盗版
<calebot> wujie_: arm?
<ofan> windows还小众...
<ElvisWang> ^-^
<szsloss> 不花钱哪来正版啊
<wujie_> 不是啊
<jyf1987> ofan: 在这里是小众
<wujie_> I7
<ofan> jyf1987: 额
<changhe> ubuntu
<calebot> 估计这里用 win32 的比 ubuntu 的多
<ofan> 赞同
<Stifler> ...
<jyf1987> 谁用win32的？
<changhe> 调查一下吧。
<ofan> 而且都虚拟机装ub
<changhe> 我用ubuntu 的。。
<wujie_> 11.04不给力啊，深度做的都比他好
<Stifler> me debian
<szsloss> 我是硬盘
<ofan> 或者双系统
<jyf1987> 怎么可能 ubuntu在虚拟机里 好无聊
<microcai> wujie_: +1
<changhe> 实体机安装的。
<ofan> 主要用win
<szsloss> 双系统
<ElvisWang> 我用的Arch 实体安装
<jyf1987> 你们这些人阿 果然是跟ubuntu不是一条心的
<Stifler> 单debian
<changhe> 我也是双系统
 * microcai 主要用 Gentoo, ubuntu 是 chroot 的时候用来打包的。
<wujie_> 深度linux大家试一下
<ElvisWang> 虚拟XP
<wujie_> 我是3系统
<szsloss> NB
<changhe> 没办法，有时候要用到网银和一此只能在win 下的东东。这下面弄有点麻烦的。。
<ElvisWang> 牛
<wujie_> ubuntu11.04+深度linux+win8
<szsloss> 硬盘多大的啊
<ElvisWang> win8出了吗
<wujie_> 网银不是支持linux么
<wujie_> win8出来了
<Stifler> wujie_: Win8有啥特色?
<changhe> 有的不支持哈。。
<ElvisWang> 靠 不是要到2012吗
<jyf1987> 与官同心者留
<ofan> microcai: http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/885825789/#next_photo
<wujie_> 2012是正式版，测试版早有了，我用NT6安装的
<ElvisWang> ofan: 那是谁阿
<changhe> 。。。
<ofan> ElvisWang: 不认识
<ElvisWang> 眼神好邪恶 怕怕
<wujie_> 哪个？
<ElvisWang> wujie_: 测试版好玩不
<wujie_> 还行
<ElvisWang> wujie_: http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/885825789/#next_photo 自己去看
<wujie_> 基本就是个残废的win7+
<Stifler> ofan: 眼神太西里了
<wujie_> 咒怨
<wujie_> aaa
<ElvisWang> 呵呵 报道对win8评价很高
<calebot> wujie_: build多少？
<ElvisWang> wujie_: 咒怨 恩的
<wujie_> Windows 8 Build 7955
<dream1986> ElvisWang: 你arch，用什么显卡，我ati官方驱动老是不行，又不想用开源驱动，就又换回ubuntu了
<ElvisWang> dream1986: 用的是intel
<dream1986> 哦
<ElvisWang> i5 480M的处理器
<wujie_> 　Windows8更多版本下载，可见http://www.iwin8.org/read-htm-tid-16.html
<if_else> 各位。compiz 中的 DnD 是什么意思
<ElvisWang> wujie_: 第一条回复就是：到底有没有真正的WIN8资源
<calebot> if_else: 龙与地下城（误）
<Stifler> ...
<szsloss> win8是测试版吧
<szsloss> 功能稳定吗
<Stifler> 听说不蓝屏了？
<calebot> 变黑屏了
<microcai> Stifler: 改黑屏了
<Stifler> microcai: 额
<ElvisWang> Stifler: 恩的 好像人们特别兴奋 说终于不蓝屏了
<szsloss> 什么黑屏 死机吗
<Stifler> ElvisWang: - -!
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 【菜鸟求助】海泰宽带在ubuntu下如何连接？rpm没有。然后alien 也没有 后来就锁了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330616&p=2322970#p2322970 本人刚开始玩 什么都不懂 统计信息: 发表于 由 crazy_chao — 2011-05-12 15:06
<changhe> ubuntu 会黑屏吗　？
<Stifler> changhe: 会，当你进cli的时候
<ElvisWang> 黑屏很正常的 每次我用KDE注销之后都会黑一下屏的
<calebot> Xorg 默认黑屏的
<microcai> ElvisWang: 那是你没用 KMS
<ElvisWang> microcai: 绝对用了
<wujie_> win8会红屏
<ElvisWang> 按照官方Wiki加的钩子
<lane> ata xx :fail to resume link 这个东西一般是什么引起的
<ElvisWang> wujie_: 有才
<edison0354> palomino|working: 在？
<edison0354> shellex: 额
<changhe> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/19649323/
<changhe> 这个NB啊。。
<shellex> edison0354: 啊
<edison0354> shellex: 一上来就看到MM也上来了……
<shellex> =.=
<ElvisWang> changhe: 你这个 。。。汗阿
<shellex> changhe: 哼
<ElvisWang> changhe: 麻烦问一下 贵性
<Stifler> .
<szsloss> 。。。。
<shellex> giggle...
<Stifler> 有MM？
<Stifler> hiahiahia
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你怎么公然调戏mm阿
<Stifler> h.h
<szsloss> which one?
<Stifler> 幸好lemon不在
<ElvisWang> 果然。。。
<edison0354> Stifler: ……
<Stifler> edison0354: haha
<wujie_> https://chrome.google.com/webstore
<ma_> 有人在吗？
<NoIE> 有。
<Stifler> 没
<imadper> 同志们，求推荐！装debian还是ubuntu11。04？
<NoIE> imadper: ubuntu.
<dream1986> 要方便的话就用ubuntu吧，软件也新点
<ma_> ubuntu10.04
<ElvisWang> ma_: 没
<Stifler> imadper: debian!!!!
<imadper> NoIE: 刚用几天mageia，什么软件都没有
<ElvisWang> Arch
<if_else> 各位，compiz 可否在开机模式使用的是第二个虚拟桌面，而不是第一个虚拟桌面？谢谢
<if_else> 这样左右切换方便些
<imadper> Stifler: debian源里面有clang没？？？刚才编译llvm，结果机器太烫，四季了
<imadper> Stifler: 死机了
<if_else> 在哪里实现
<szsloss> 第一个 有什么不可告人的 秘密
<Stifler> imadper: 我看看
<Stifler> imadper: 有
<changhe> 不使用这种花花的东西。。
<changhe> 几年前喜欢玩。。
<imadper> ElvisWang: 在宿舍装arch麻烦，我们这边联网需要图形界面
<ma_> 兄弟，Musca平铺桌面好用不？
<ElvisWang> 哦？
<jojol```>  /part
<imadper> Stifler: debian的源和ubuntu的源能互用吗？或者说，哪个更大一些？
 * imadper 我想知道，那些用gentoo的人，是怎么过夏天的...
<Stifler> ma_: 说道平铺，我推荐awesome
<Stifler> imadper: 不能吧，UBUNTU的大点
<Stifler> 哈哈
<ma_> awesome这个据说配置复杂的很
<imadper> ma_: 瓦片党还是ion3
<ElvisWang> 话说 e17 蛮不错的
<Stifler> ma_: 没有阿，默认就能用
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 编译发热量大还是玩游戏大
<ElvisWang> 我这么坚定的K党都差一点动心
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 都不小！！！我的笔电现在不敢玩游戏了，广州34度了
<ma_> 哦，能开chromium吗
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 开空调
<ma_> 同广州的飘过。。
<Stifler> imadper: 扇扇子
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 正在安，空调现在在宿舍门口的箱子里，还没开封呢
<changhe> 开空调
<imadper> Stifler: ....我雇用你。。。。
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 找别人机器编译，再打包回来
<ElvisWang> 来北京呆吧 就是风大了点
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我以前都是用单位机器做build-server
<Stifler> imadper: - -
<Stifler> 在我们新疆，不用空调
<imadper> ElvisWang: 我也想回去...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 。。。这个得有家伙才行...
<imadper> ElvisWang: 等放假的时候回去，不过北京到八月也不凉快的
<ma_> 新手，准备装10.04，320G硬盘，求分区策略
<calebot> imadper: 要 clang 做毛？
<imadper> calebot: 自动补全，编译
<ElvisWang> imadper: 那是最热的时候
<imadper> ElvisWang: 恩
<imadper> ElvisWang: 不过家里有空调，还好
<imadper> ElvisWang: 真不该来广州
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我擦，python的expect实现大多要OS有tty库，telnetlib又不支持ssh, paramiko又不支持telnet...
<hata> 有没有人用过bitlbee开libpurple
<edison0354> imadper: 北京8月热死吧……
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...你要干啥
<ElvisWang> imadper: 我还后悔呢
<valentina> 有人有file-5.05么，做LFS6.8用的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: BV的服务器是linux,没开telnet...
<hata> 都是习惯，常年呆北方的话20多度也说热
<ElvisWang> hata: 没有 北京夏天很热
<imadper> 大家用debian的时候，有没有遇到什么软件，源里没有，很蛋疼那种
<shellex> imadper: 有哇
<dream1986> valentina: 折腾lfs麻烦吧，装了个gentoo就够烦的了，
<imadper> shellex: 比如？
<shellex> imadper: 显示歌词的那个
<wujie_> 愤怒的动物下载
<wujie_> http://www.bentutu.com/2011/04/play-angry-birds-clone-angry-animals-on-ubuntu-desktop/
<imadper> shellex: osdl×××××
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<imadper> shellex: 但是，1104不给力听说
<shellex> imadper: lyrics osd
<MeaCulpa> hata: 中国北方热天也挺热
<shellex> imadper: 啊
<hata> k哥不给力
<shellex> imadper: 我用debian啊
<imadper> shellex: 这个还好，我用不倒
<imadper> shellex: 好吧，我也来个debian，直接dd到u盘？
<shellex> imadper: 不dd也可以啊
<shellex> imadper: 直接copy都行
<hata> MeaCulpa←␣←; 沿岸会好点吧
<imadper> shellex: 。。。。好吧....
<dream1986> debian里gstreamer-bad之类的也没有吧
<Stifler> shellex: 握手，同党
<shellex> dream1986: 这是啥
<hata> debian比u的优势在哪里
<shellex> Stifler: 恩那
<dream1986> 解码的
<shellex> hata: 滚动更新啊
<Kandu> imadper: 嗯， debian 的 .iso 都是可以直接 dd 進閃存做可啟動的
<shellex> dream1986: 听mp3无碍啊
<Stifler> 全无碍
<hata> 滚动更新的配置文件一般自己写吧
<imadper> Kandu: debian的kde给力不？
<imadper> Kandu: ubuntu的kde给我隔应的
<ElvisWang> dream1986: gstreamer-bad gstreamer-good gstreamer-base 之间什么差别阿
<shellex> imadper: 比较老哦亲
<shellex> hata: 不用写哦
<imadper> shellex: test源？
<shellex> imadper: sid哦
 * shellex #playing ‎ Apple And Cinnamon by Utada from This Is The One
<shellex> 咯咯
<Stifler> 咯咯嗒
<dream1986> ElvisWang: 具体的我也不清楚，只知道是用来解码的，不管什么都装上，一般解码就没问题了，要装插件的话要另外装gstreamer-dev
<imadper> shellex: test也很老？？？
<shellex> imadper: testing比SID老哦
<ElvisWang> dream1986: 我都不知道为什么要装 好像有什么 open/closed的问题
 * shellex 在食花生酱
<dream1986> ElvisWang: 我另一台老电脑也是用的arch，也都装上了
<ElvisWang> 我就装了base 和 good
 * Stifler 等水开泡茶
<ElvisWang> dream1986：好像没啥变化
<imadper> shellex: sid安全部？
<hata> 现在u也好像会滚动了
<imadper> 安全不？
<Stifler> stable
<dream1986> ElvisWang: 你arch用gnome3了没？   那你有些格式的能放？不装有的是放不了的
<imadper> shellex: 不会和ubuntu的kde一样悲剧吧？
<ElvisWang> dream1986:
<ElvisWang> KDE
<shellex> imadper: 不晓得哦，shellex不用kde哦
<jyf1987> Stifler: 你喝啥茶? 酥油茶么
<shellex> debian sid哦
<dream1986> ElvisWang: 我前些天刚换成gnome3,以前用lxde的，
<Stifler> jyf1987: 绿茶。。。
<dream1986> ElvisWang: 不喜欢kde，
 * imadper debian 的kde稳定不？？
<ElvisWang> dre
<ElvisWang> dream1986:
<ElvisWang> 为啥
<lemonhallatvpn> shellex: 妹子你来啦 ， 啊亲
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 求DHD
<iGoogle> roylez:  小变色龙台灯
<Stifler> 果然
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 求三星银河
<dream1986> 基本上没怎么用过kde，习惯了gnome3，已经比较难接受kde了
 * Stifler 等茶凉
<shellex> dream1986: gnome3好男用
<ElvisWang> gnome3刚出的好不好
<Stifler> shellex: 同感
<dream1986> 我觉得还可以，至少比unity好
<szsloss> 什么好用 啊
<edison0354> palomino|working: 还不出来？
<dream1986> 上面说是gnome ,不是gnome3,
<dream1986> 呵呵
<shellex> 修正：gnome shell还很男用
<calebot> 不能给 mm 用？
<iGoogle> shellex: 墙壁猫
<Stifler> gnome shell是啥，没用过
<iGoogle> lemonhallatvpn: ä½ 
<dream1986> 就是gnome3
<szsloss> lol
<shellex> iGoogle: 依依哦
<Stifler> o
<lemonhallatvpn> iGoogle: 拜神~~
<ElvisWang> gnome3 = gtk3 + gnome shell; right？
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 求黑苹果
<shellex> ElvisWang: 啊，差不多啦
<Ramazan> 哈哈
<roylez> iGoogle: 没意思，山寨货强大多了
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 装吧
<iGoogle> roylez: 我想要
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<roylez> iGoogle: 给娃玩？
<ElvisWang> shellex: 所以还是用KDE 4.6 比较好啊
<iGoogle> 你帮忙找到
<iGoogle> 当然
<iGoogle> 我要10个
<Ramazan> ....
<shellex> ElvisWang: 不喜欢哦。kde太复杂了
<ElvisWang> iGoogle: 苹果很贵的， 5块钱一斤
<calebot> iGoogle: 苹果很贵的， 5块钱一斤
<hata> edison0354←␣←; 同求
<szsloss> 催熟的
<iGoogle> ElvisWang: ..谁啊。 我管他多贵
<iGoogle> 。。 calebot
<edison0354> hata: ……
<jyf1987> calebot: 5快一斤是多大的
<hata> 好喜欢shell
<hata> 把我从awesome里拉出来了
<ElvisWang> shellex: 其实我觉得gnome2.3比kde要复杂， 没用过3
<jyf1987> 用 i3-wm吧
<shellex> ElvisWang: 呀，不复杂啊
<lofwind> shell挺有意思的，比DOS强大多了。
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: ofan jyf1987 blueghost shellex 我同事的猫，只要一犯错就被扯脖子扔出窗户，他家在二楼。有一次我去他们家玩，那猫进来瞅了瞅， 一爪子把可乐放翻，然后直勾勾地看着同事几秒，慢慢地走到窗台，侧着身子栽下去……
 * shellex 不喜欢shell
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 这个我看过
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: ...
<hata> 不惜好shellex
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: ……
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 这猫得有多自觉啊
<roylez> lemonhallatvpn: 还是养狗好
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 自己跳了
<hata> 不喜欢shellex
<roylez> lemonhallatvpn: 养猫是给自己找一个天敌
<lemonhallatvpn> roylez: 猫挺好的。。。比狗好打理
<shellex> 现在2手LCD多少钱
<roylez> lemonhallatvpn: 养猫是给自己找一个天敌
<shellex> 我想买个接双屏
<roylez> lemonhallatvpn: ....按错了
<lemonhallatvpn> roylez: 为啥？
<ElvisWang> 我家养过2猫，俱死
<z777> 有用emacs的吗 问几个问题
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 把你的hosts贴给我一份
<roylez> lemonhallatvpn: 本来以为在另外一个窗口里面
 * imadper ubuntu 11.04不能用dd了？
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 呵呵 我家里以前那只猫被我弹耳朵弹怕了 看见我手指头就怕得缩耳朵
<imadper> z777: 什么问题？
<edison0354> imadper: ……
<imadper> z777: 我估计我不会？
<hata> ElvisWang←␣←; 我也是
<z777> hs-minor-mode 光标移动缓慢 怎么办
<ElvisWang> hata: 悲剧。。。
<imadper> edison0354: 好像是，我dd了之后不能引导诶~
<user8888> hi，everybody
<edison0354> imadper: 有的盘dd了本来就不行
<hata> ElvisWang←␣←; 老死也是一种解脱
<user8888> 各位有用过Google Storage
<z777>  user8888: hi
<user8888> 的吗？
<Ramazan> 猫不错，抓老鼠
<ElvisWang> imadper: 话说我从来没用dd成功usb过ubuntu
<hata> Ramazan←␣←; 我家的怕老鼠
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 我的这个SSH，-D参数的这个。。经常被重置哎
<imadper> ElvisWang: 。。。
<user8888> hata: 被掐死也是一种解脱～
<dream1986> debian，我用grub4dos装到U盘里启动的
<iGoogle> cliofetion 完蛋了？
<Stifler> test
<Stifler> test
<user8888> Google Storage没有人用吗？
<^k^> Stifler, ....  ㍨ 
<jyf1987> hata: 怕老鼠？ 额 教育教育他
<ElvisWang> hata: 老死是一种解脱，但被狗给追的吓死就不是了
<Stifler> hata: ←␣←
<iGoogle> roylez: .
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 不会吧
<hata> user8888←␣←; 掐猫者必遭报应
<Stifler> ←␣←这个肿么打出来的？
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: ip被和谐了?
<iGoogle> jinghua: 可怜的网络
<hata> Stifler←␣←; 用urxvt
<StiflerAtOffice> hata: 哦
<z777> imadper: 知道吗？
<lofwind> iGoogle: 可以用PPA安装，我刚装了openfetion，用起来很好。
<ElvisWang> 能抓住猫吗 还掐它
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 依依
<iGoogle> lofwind: 最近又更新了？
<iGoogle> zmcbb30: 包包
<blueghost> lemonhallatvpn:) 我的猫生了 4 个猫仔
<jyf1987> hata: 有啥报应 吃猫肉吃撑死？
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 召唤雕来
<jyf1987> blueghost: 我家那个1岁的猫也生了俩崽 不过挂了一只
<lofwind> iGoogle: 不知道，刚开始用。
<iGoogle> zmcbb30: 咋搞。电话？
<user8888> hata: 撑死也是一种解脱～～
<StiflerAtOffice> ..
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 你没有电话 ？
<iGoogle> lofwind: 你给下ppa。我的清除了。。
<ElvisWang> user8888: 牛！
<user8888> hata: 饿死也是一种解脱～～
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 期待我的能够四个都存货.
<iGoogle> zmcbb30: 雕不厚道。打电话不接的
<zmcbb30> 。。。。。。
<StiflerAtOffice> ..
<hata> jyf1987←␣←; 你试试
<StiflerAtOffice> ←␣←
<jyf1987> hata: 把你家猫拿来让我掐
<blueghost> ....
<jyf1987> blueghost: 那你准备一直养》？
<lofwind> iGoogle: ppa:happyaron/ppa
<hata> jyf1987←␣←; 已经安葬好了
<iGoogle> lofwind: 俄。是哈皮的ppa。我都忘记了
<StiflerAtOffice> ←␣←
<Mamashuomingzita> ←␣←
<lofwind> iGoogle: 谁的？
<Stifler_PPK> test
<^k^> Stifler_PPK, ....  ㍨ 
<iGoogle> [FAIL] authencation failed
<iGoogle> 一样嘛。晕。
<iGoogle> lofwind: 哈皮哈皮。现在没在
<lofwind> iGoogle: 我的能用，没有错误。
<lofwind> iGoogle: 为什么叫哈皮？
<iGoogle> 没道理密码不对。我以为改认证机制了。
<iGoogle> 俗称而已。
<lofwind> wzssyqa: 大侠好。
<lofwind> 哦。
<wzssyqa> lofwind: ...
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: 小苏。
<iGoogle> lol
<lofwind> wzssyqa: 你用飞信吗？iGoogle说他的飞信出问题了，我这正常。
<wzssyqa> lofwind: 别管他
<ElvisWang> |o\
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: ^
<iGoogle> 磁盘企鹅。 :(
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 你是神嘛，意念发短信就好了
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 也可以托梦神马的
<iGoogle> 谁又动了我的密码？
<ElvisWang> lol 是I love you的新变体吗
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 什么问题？
<Stifler_PPK> .
<szsloss> 。。。
<Stifler_PPK> ElvisWang: 貌似是流泪..
<ElvisWang> iGoogle: ？？？
<lemonhallatvpn> shellex: lol
<iGoogle> 。
<szsloss> 是大笑的意思
<Stifler_PPK> lemonhallatvpn: - -
<lemonhallatvpn> ElvisWang: lol
<lemonhallatvpn> ElvisWang: 请理解成I 老虎 U
<szsloss> 。。。
<ElvisWang> 到底是笑还是苦阿
<Stifler_PPK> ElvisWang: 你是女的？
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: openfetion可能要出问题，移不动好像在升级协议
<ElvisWang> Male的
<iGoogle> wzssyqa:  authencation failed 我只是担心这个。
<Stifler_PPK> ElvisWang: i see
<Joey64> 有用debian 6的弟兄吗,为什么portmap在系统启动的时候启动两次
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 用移不动的网页版呢？
<iGoogle> 不敢。害怕密码被盗
<ElvisWang> wzssyqa: 移不动出网页版了？
<iGoogle> cli的才用
<wzssyqa> ElvisWang: 早就有了
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 那么小心
<ElvisWang> Out了
<edison0354> iGoogle: 你用网银不……
<iGoogle> 你们没理解
<iGoogle> 我正在紧张的想，是不是密码又被盗了
<jyf1987> W3C将开发P2P浏览器标准
<iGoogle> 打那啥10086?
<Joey64> 网银用招商银行的，可以手机认证，不用什么插件，IE什么的，安全也不错
<roylez> iGoogle: 谁敢偷你的密码，不怕雷劈阿
<iGoogle> 短信重置，忘记了
<iGoogle> roylez: .. 赶紧去找那变色龙
<roylez> iGoogle: 干嘛？
<roylez> iGoogle: thinkgeek有卖的
<iGoogle> 买啊
<roylez> 我又不要
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • VMware7中ubuntu server 10.04 install Oracle 11gR2 记录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330626&p=2323080#p2323080 VMware7中ubuntu server 10.04 install Oracle 11gR2 记录 下载 ubuntu server 安装 ubuntu server 下载 Oracle 11gr2下载时时两个zip包，解压后拷贝在一起 配置IP 保证能连接互联网 sudo apt-get update 更新安装库列表 sudo apt-get install openssh ...
<iGoogle> 啥名字。
<roylez> 你要你自己买阿
<iGoogle> 给url
<edison0354> jyf1987: P2P
<iGoogle> 没paypal。你可以付款不。 roylez
<jyf1987> edison0354: 恩
<iGoogle> 自己信用卡？
<roylez> http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/lights/dde2/
<edison0354> jyf1987: 这个防和谐吗？
<iGoogle> 直接
<jyf1987> edison0354: 显然
<roylez> iGoogle: 我的paypal不行了，上次买trine就没成功
<iGoogle> 俄。
<iGoogle> 那咋办。。。
<hata> P2P浏览器？
<roylez> iGoogle: tenzu可以办到，freeflying应该也可以
<iGoogle> freeflying: .
<iGoogle> ff太难召唤了
<roylez> iGoogle: taobao有
<iGoogle> 。
<hata> 淘宝不是有palpay功能吗
<roylez> iGoogle: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10140203670
<iGoogle> 贵3倍啊。太bt了
<hata> 这才是淘宝
<roylez> iGoogle: 您是金主，没压力的
<iGoogle> 你这贵2倍。我看到一个贵3倍的。nnnd
<roylez> iGoogle: 还犹豫神马，赶快行动吧
<iGoogle> 充值困难。
<freeflying_> iGoogle, 做甚
<roylez> iGoogle: 支持货到付款好不好
<freeflying_> roylez, 不好，一定要通过支付宝
<iGoogle> freeflying_: 要买 http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/lights/dde2/
<iGoogle> 支付宝上只有500.。
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 全给我好了
<freeflying_> iGoogle, 那里有得卖的
<iGoogle> freeflying_: 你可以帮我买不。
<roylez> iGoogle: 这个只要370阿
<jyf1987> 我想买把卡片刀 就是不知道从英国运到中国运费要多少
<freeflying_> iGoogle, 那里有卖的
<iGoogle> 不是$30嘛。
<lofwind> wzssyqa: bot说话了？
<iGoogle> freeflying_: 就那网站，和taobao
<freeflying_> iGoogle, 那就淘宝买好了
<roylez> jyf1987: card sharp？打折到7.5镑的时候没动心，后来回了15镑我动心了....
<wzssyqa> lofwind: 。。。
<roylez> jyf1987: nnnnd
<jyf1987> roylez: 阿 对 那个运费多少的
<iGoogle> taobao 我自己搞定。你从thinkgeek买，便宜些啊
<wzssyqa> lofwind: 昨天那个bot不也说话么
<iGoogle> freeflying_: 加辛苦费
<roylez> jyf1987: 没看了
<lofwind> wzssyqa: 你不是说这个很少说话么……
<jyf1987> roylez: 我很想买阿 国内有没有仿照
<wzssyqa> lofwind: 很少说，不代表不说，再说这次是神召唤
<iGoogle> 买5个算了。 freeflying_
<lofwind> wzssyqa: 神？
<hata> 5个这么多？
<iGoogle> freeflying:
<changhe> http://www.langisle.com/downloads.html
<changhe> 语言岛，这个工具真好用。。
<roylez> iGoogle: 你怎么可以如此有钱...
<changhe> 大家可以去试试。
<iGoogle> roylez: 你工资比我高，好不。
<roylez> iGoogle: 你知道我工资？？？
<ElvisWang> roylez	iGoogle: 你怎么可以如此有钱... :D
<freeflying_> iGoogle, 那网站是那个国家的啊
<iGoogle> freeflying_: 。 不知道。是 roylez 找出来的
<roylez> iGoogle: thinkgeek，米国的
<iGoogle> freeflying_: 干脆，买5个，送你一个。可以吧。
<freeflying_> iGoogle, 我现在不在米国啊
<iGoogle> 邮购的吧
<iGoogle> 赶紧说啊
<jyf1987> http://globaltrade.taobao.com/?search=y&scid=122242416&scname=v6jGrLW2IFN3aXNzQ2FyZA%3D%3D&checkedRange=true&queryType=cat   roylez这个如何
<iGoogle> 我半夜打电话骚扰你的。 freeflying_ 快决定。
<iGoogle> @@
<iGoogle> 居然跑了。烂ff
<iGoogle> roylez: 还是找你吧。
<roylez> jyf1987: 没劲。你上amazon看看评论就知道，很多小工具很难用又鸡肋的
<iGoogle> 我半夜打电话骚扰你的。  快决定。 roylez
<roylez> iGoogle: 找我没用阿，没办法付款的
 * Stifler_PPK 东张西望找MM
<iGoogle> 你总有办法的吧。
<jyf1987> roylez: 也是 要不咱弄个工兵铲
<roylez> jyf1987: 你要那玩意干啥....
<Stifler_PPK> iGoogle: 你要买啥？
<iGoogle> 变色龙。
<iGoogle> anticlockwise: 你来
<jyf1987> roylez: 避难物资阿 我领导买了几十斤压缩饼干呢
<jyf1987> 2012不是要来了么
<Stifler_PPK> jyf1987: 额
<jyf1987> 到时候我比你们多活几天 哼哼
<iGoogle> 弯弯没电话。
<Stifler_PPK> jyf1987: 来我这，安全
<changhe> 这里面会有女的？
<roylez> jyf1987: ....
<iGoogle> Stifler_PPK: 你愿意买啊。那好。
<jyf1987> Stifler_PPK: 那我也得带着干粮和武器去你那
<jyf1987> roylez: 现在不备 将来后悔
<lemonhallatvpn> Stifler_PPK: ............
<Stifler_PPK> jyf1987: 好吧..
<lemonhallatvpn> Stifler_PPK: .
<jyf1987> 我从帝都跑你新疆去 还不如回家 额
<iGoogle> 新疆。@
<Stifler_PPK> jyf1987: 新疆有沙漠可以阻挡洪水
<Stifler_PPK> 还有天山
<jyf1987> Stifler_PPK: 额 沙漠怎么阻挡洪水？
<jyf1987> 你肯定没看过2012 喜马拉雅都挂了
<iGoogle> jinghua: 帮忙买东西。
<lemonhallatvpn> Stifler_PPK: 新疆那么多好妹子。。。还来这个男人堆里找MM
<Stifler_PPK> jyf1987: 沙子吸水呗
<jyf1987> Stifler_PPK: 整个都填满
<Stifler_PPK> lemonhallatvpn: 都太壮，不喜欢
<Stifler_PPK> jyf1987: 额
<jyf1987> Stifler_PPK: 壮么？ 你不也壮么
<jyf1987> 合肥嘛
<roylez> jyf1987: cardsharp运费不贵阿，才2.75镑
<Stifler_PPK> jyf1987: 我一点都不壮..
<jyf1987> roylez: 我擦 不早说
<jyf1987> Stifler_PPK: 拿真相来看看
<roylez> jyf1987: 坑死了，半价的时候我应该买一打的
<Stifler_PPK> jyf1987: 我没相机
<roylez> jyf1987: 现在嫌贵了...
<Stifler_PPK> roylez: 什么东东，娃娃？
<roylez> jyf1987: +£2.75 extra per unit for shipping worldwide
<jyf1987> roylez: 是阿
<Stifler_PPK> ←␣←
<roylez> Stifler_PPK: cardsharp刀子
<jyf1987> roylez: 那进来有关税么
<iGoogle> anticlockwise:
<jyf1987> Stifler_PPK: 不会吧 摄像头都没？
<roylez> jyf1987: 毛阿，屁大点东西，还关税
<Stifler_PPK> roylez: 哇哦
<jyf1987> Stifler_PPK: 我还想看看真实的新疆人家里啥样呢
<roylez> jyf1987: 都没到500块
<Stifler_PPK> jyf1987: 我只好给你描述下了
<jyf1987> roylez: 他不可能为你2.5欧跑一趟吧 那整个一趟就肯定超过500了
<lemonhallatvpn> Stifler_PPK: 给我批发几个壮MM。。。
<Stifler_PPK> lemonhallatvpn: 自己来抓
<roylez> jyf1987: 劫飞机移民米国必备...
<roylez> jyf1987: 7.5镑卖他们都有赚好不好
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 我喜欢女上位
<jyf1987> roylez: 呵呵 劫飞机不必用这个阿 只要你搞个强化的塑料 拆成不同的组件 上飞机再组装就是了
<Stifler_PPK> 我们这用弹片打的刀子也很锋利
<jyf1987> roylez: 我是说运一趟麻烦
<roylez> jyf1987: 邮局的事情，他们不操心的
<jyf1987> Stifler_PPK: 你们那有大马士革刀么 额
<jyf1987> Stifler_PPK: 话说你是哪个少数民族来着 我又忘记了
<Stifler_PPK> jyf1987: 没，只有匕首
<Stifler_PPK> jyf1987: 回族.
<roylez> Stifler_PPK: ...回回
<jyf1987> 哦 是弯的匕首还是直的？
<Stifler_PPK> roylez: 亲切吧，哈哈
<Stifler_PPK> jyf1987: 直的
<jyf1987> 奇怪 我看那些少数民族的刀不都是弯的么 苗刀 藏刀什么的
<Stifler_PPK> jyf1987: 不知道，我用的都是直的，顶多可折叠
<Stifler_PPK> 那时候我们楼下5块一把的水果刀也不错
<shellex> 啥
<shellex> 我买的刀才1rmb
<ElvisWang> 1 rmvb？？？
<Stifler_PPK> shellex: ……铁皮刀么
<edison0354> shellex: MM买刀干啥……
<Stifler_PPK> 当然是防身切菜..
<shellex> Stifler_PPK: 佳顺不锈钢水果刀
<shellex> edison0354: 当然是切水果
<Stifler_PPK> shellex: 肯定没5块的好，人家还带开瓶器呢
<shellex> Stifler_PPK: 我只需要刀。这是Unix的KISS原则
<Stifler_PPK> shellex: 好吧..
<Stifler_PPK> shellex: 你找男友参照KISS原则不？
<shellex> Stifler_PPK: 哈，那不一样
<Stifler_PPK> shellex: 哈哈
<shellex> 当然啦，要会Kiss才可以呢
<Stifler_PPK> shellex: 额
<lofwind> 原来这里女的还不少呢。
<Stifler_PPK> ←␣←
<lofwind> 我才来几天，就知道两个了。
<Stifler_PPK> lofwind: 好像就两个...
<ofan> 找女友是kissable原则
<lofwind> Stifler_PPK: 一个是 Destine 一个是 shellex？
<Stifler_PPK> lofwind: 是滴
<shellex> 要去吃饭
<lofwind> 哦。
<Stifler_PPK> shellex: 还没到饭点吧
<Destine> shellex, 猫姑娘？
<Stifler_PPK> 出现了
<jingqq5210> :-D
<shellex> http://tech.sina.com.cn/i/2011-05-12/15445514720.shtml
<shellex> 马克访问baidu果然是有原因的
<shellex> 输出价值观到米帝了
<ofan> v6.facebook.com
<lofwind> shellex: 为什么有人叫你猫姑娘？
<shellex> lofwind: 因为我的头像是猫啊
<lofwind> ofan: 上不了，教育网大地震。
<Stifler_PPK> lofwind: 乖呗
<lofwind> shellex: 哦。
<lofwind> Stifler_PPK: 哦。
<ofan> ipv6可以
<lofwind> ofan: 上国外网站都很难。gmail我注册了好几天才注册上。
<Stifler_PPK> 听说还有谷姐
<ofan> 邮件组里有个shell xu
<changhe> IPV6真好用。。。
<Stifler_PPK> 我OUT了
<ElvisWang> 这里什么时候可以用ipv6阿
<lofwind> ElvisWang: 我就是用IPv6上的。
<ElvisWang> 在哪里？
<lofwind> ElvisWang: ipv6.chat.freenode.net
<ofan> freenode的ipv6不给力
<lofwind> 我用默认的连经常断线，现在这个还可以。
<ElvisWang> lofwind: 我是说你们通了ipv6的 是哪里
<lofwind> ElvisWang: 大学校园都有了吧，还免费。
<ElvisWang> lofwind: 我们学校这里还没有
<lofwind> 哦。
<Stifler_PPK> ipv8
<flay> 论坛用户的资料不能看么
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 错误报告 • 更新管理器问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330634&p=2323137#p2323137 在终端运行sudo apt-add-repository ppa:bean123ch/burg 和更新源后，就出现下面错误。未命名.jpg这个问题怎么解决啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 leechinhui — 2011-05-12 17:05
<lofwind> 有的时候一下子跳出来好几行，是什么问题？
<anticlockwise> iGnome: 刚才啥事？我刚来上班……IRSSI忘了关了
<nick000> i
<nick000> ikde
<ikde> 有人米
<roylez> ç±³
<jiero> 没人在聊天
 * Stifler_PPK 飘过
<roylez> 都是些死bot
<soiamso> jiero: 。
<Stifler_PPK> ←␣←
<soiamso> roylez: .
<soiamso> 快考试了，92人 ？
<leaveboy> :-)，，
<void1> 这里学生比例明显很少
<Stifler_PPK> ←␣←
<Stifler_PPK> 谁给推荐一组双色球号？
<sheshark> Stifler_PPK: 你多大岁数？
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 求助：我先装了ubuntu10.10,后安装了androidx86,无法进入ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330637&p=2323175#p2323175 电脑上现在是6个分区 c: d: e: f: ext3 swap 本来电脑上是有xp，我把ubuntu 安装到了ext3的分区上，挂载是 / 默认安装完后，是grub引导，此时可以进入ubuntu和xp 后来我又用安装了androidx86,在提示是否安装bo ...
<Stifler_PPK> sheshark: 23快24了
<sheshark> Stifler_PPK: 好小
<Stifler_PPK> sheshark: 额，肯定没您大啦
<sheshark> Stifler_PPK: 我也比你大不了多少
<Stifler_PPK> sheshark: 你不是好几十了咩？
<sheshark> Stifler_PPK: 没那么大
<sheshark> Stifler_PPK: 乱说的
<Stifler_PPK> sheshark: 那你到底多大？←␣←
<sheshark> 和你差不多
<Stifler_PPK> sheshark: 哦
<sheshark> Stifler_PPK: 吃饭了
<Stifler_PPK> 好
<jiero> Debian Testing 更新，有了e17
<lofwind> 访问国外又出问题了。
<tonghuix> lofwind: 电信的？
<lofwind> tonghuix: 学校。
<fzfh> 电信的有什么问题？
<jiero> 学生流都跑去深度/ylmf之类国产的了。
<Stifler_PPK> 国产也不错
<lofwind> 没用过。
<jiero> 我反对区域划隔社区。
<ElvisWang> jiero: 我也反对，但好像没办法
<Stifler_0xC2E0A5> jiero: 只要是linux内核,勉强纳之
<ElvisWang> Stifler_0xC2E0A5: 你用的是。。。？
<Stifler_0xC2E0A5> ElvisWang: debian
<Stifler_0xC2E0A5> 屏幕好绿...
<ElvisWang> debian 6是吗
<Stifler_0xC2E0A5> ElvisWang: yes
<ElvisWang> 用的感觉怎么样
<Stifler_0xC2E0A5> ElvisWang: 很不错，我搭配awesome用的
<ElvisWang> 哦 没用过awesome
<ElvisWang> Stifler_0xC2E0A5: 不过好像推荐的人很多
<jiero> 自Ubuntu 7.10之后我就没在CLI下进行过设置。
<Stifler_0xC2E0A5> ElvisWang: 不喜欢折腾就用debian
<jiero> 懒蛋。试着装Arch的时候发现自己根本记不住那些步骤。
<Stifler_0xC2E0A5> jiero: 哈哈
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjY0NzE4NjYw.html
<ElvisWang> 其实我用ubuntu的时候，装好系统的第一件事就是卸一些系统自带软件
<jiero> 不过还好，装完了Arch，没达到软件设置的步骤就卡在网络设备模块识别上了～
<soiamso> jiero: wiki 不是说那个list 是给有一定能力的人看的吗？
<jiero> 现在也没心搞Arch了，否则不一会儿网络流量就用光了～
<ElvisWang> jiero: Arch 装的时候很容易啊
<soiamso> jiero: 基本所有模块都编译进去了吧
<jiero> soiamso: 我没能力的说，我承认，连疼疼都都装上了~
<soiamso> jiero: 问题是arch 提供的内核都有模块的，你自己编译的？
<Stifler_0xC2E0A5> 哪天显得无聊再试试Gentoo
<jiero> soiamso: 是有的，我没有编译，但是是失败
<ElvisWang> Stifler_0xC2E0A5: 一群牛人！！！
<jiero> soiamso: 很久之前了，2010.8 版本好象是。
<soiamso> jiero: 感觉你上个gentoo 实习一下
<soiamso> jiero: 或者重新编译内核，用什么网卡的？
<Stifler_0xC2E0A5> ElvisWang: 我只是普通用户..
<jiero> soiamso: 我为啥要干那个。。。 我用 Intel 3945ABG
<soiamso> 那个食品在5：30 秒的时候太搞了
 * Stifler_0xC2E0A5 暫离
<jiero> 无线，Ethernet Controller Broadom BCM4401 ***
<Kandu> jiero: broadcom?
<jiero> Kandu: 有线的那个是。
<soiamso> jiero: 你的有线网络不能用吧
<jiero> soiamso: DHCI还是啥的无法启动～
<jiero> 不是直连。
<soiamso> jiero: 什么是 DHCI ？
<ElvisWang> dhcp吧
<jiero> 是啊。
<jiero> ^_^我都记不住～
<soiamso> jiero: 你装了 dhcpcd 了没有 ？
<ElvisWang> 那就自己手动启动阿 dhcpcd eth0
<jiero> 失败。
<soiamso> jiero: gentoo 是要自己安装的。
<soiamso> jiero: 手动成功？
<ElvisWang> soiamso: 同问。照理是应该装上的
<jiero> soiamso: 不知道。
<soiamso> ElvisWang: 按理是不应该默认启动的
<ElvisWang> soiamso: 什么意思
<soiamso> jiero: 你手动设置 看看， 网关用 route 设置
<soiamso> ElvisWang: 应该是要在配置里面设置的吧
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 求助 关于分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330639&p=2323225#p2323225 本人第一次使用ubuntu系统，安装时是一路傻瓜式安装下来的，忘了在分区时选择第三个进行分区，现在已经进入系统了，又想分区怎么办？就是分出个swap和/home分区来？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 suxipo — 2011-05-12 18:17
<ElvisWang> soiamso: Arch的话是在/etc/rc.conf里面设置一下的
<jiero> soiamso: 我记错了～是更早以前实验的，～ 具体见 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=231274&start=0
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 想用Arch不知道怎么设置网络。经常有dhcpcd 报错
<microcai> .r 重装！
<jiero> soiamso: nvm
<justatree> .
<microcai> 以前可以在 IRC 直接回复啊，现在这功能怎么没了！
<jiero> 是么。
<jiero> 因为论坛没登录？
<jiero> 还是问下，一个月arch需要更新多少？下载多少？
<ElvisWang> 什么意思？我每天都更新的
<jiero> 我知道，这就是我不想用的理由。。。
<jiero> 流量限制的。
<ElvisWang> 唉 其实个更新已经成为一种习惯了
<soiamso> jiero: 神马网络还看流量
<lemonhall> ofan: 求无线网人士~~~
<ElvisWang> 用windows的时候也是这样
<jiero> soiamso: 。。。普通ADSL2宽带
 * lemonhall 谁明白10db的两个路由器之间的差别真的很大么？？？？？？
<soiamso> jiero: 你电信的吧
<ElvisWang> 主要是用 opera 养成的更新强迫症
<jiero> soiamso: 是Australia TPG的。。。你没看我的帖子么。
<soiamso> jiero: 哦记得了，不包月？
<jiero> soiamso: 包月也是有限制，30GB每月的日常。
<soiamso> jiero: 真贵
<soiamso> jiero: 100M 网速？
<jiero> 真贵？？？
<jiero> 不是， 只有11M
<soiamso> jiero: 一个月多少rmb ?
<jiero> 不对，是25GB白天，25GB很晚。
<ElvisWang> jiero: 帖子上7楼说的对啊
<jiero> soiamso: 不知道。
<soiamso> jiero: 超流量会怎样？
 * lemonhall 谁明白10db的两个路由器之间的差别真的很大么？？？？？？
<jiero> soiamso: 速度变5kb/s
<soiamso> jiero: 有不限制流量的ISP ？
<jiero> ElvisWang: 是吧。不成，DHCP 失败。
<jiero> soiamso: 收费高一倍。
<ElvisWang> jiero: 网卡驱动呢
<jiero> soiamso: 而且今年刚有
<jiero> ElvisWang: 没在意驱动。。。
<jiero> 不知道
<soiamso> jiero: 这么落后？
<jiero> soiamso: 基础设施都要被大公司把持的。
<soiamso> jiero: 能wifi 上的？
<ElvisWang> jiero：ifconfig的结果呢
<jiero> 地方保护主义——世界共性。
<jiero> ElvisWang: 忘记了～
<jiero> soiamso: 什么意思？
<ElvisWang> jiero: 你现在没在用吗？
<jiero> ElvisWang: 没。
<ElvisWang> jiero: 好吧
<jiero> Command 'ifconfig' is available in '/sbin/ifconfig'
<jiero> The command could not be located because '/sbin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<jiero> lol
<soiamso> jiero: su
<soiamso> jiero: sbin 只能是root 用的
<jiero> http://code.bulix.org/y3tn08-79848
<ElvisWang> 那你 dhcpcd eth1 试试
<soiamso> jiero: dhcpcd 也只能是 root 用的
<jiero> no problem here...
<ElvisWang> soiamso: 对头！
 * lemonhall 谁明白10db的两个路由器之间的差别真的很大么？？？？？？
<lemonhall> ofan: 10db的两个路由器之间的差别真的很大么？？？？？？
<ofan> lemonhall: 什么10db
<Kandu> ofan: 刚刚重启了？
 * Stifler_0xC2E0A5 看了看又回去了
<ofan> Kandu: 没..
<lemonhall> ofan: 买了一个500mw的大功率WIFI
<ofan> lemonhall: ...
<lemonhall> ofan: 理论上来说什么会比较好？
<ofan> lemonhall: 什么意思?
<lemonhall> ofan: CCNA上说，功率越大，距离越远，但是会有失真
<lemonhall> ofan: 频率越高会得到更高的传输速率，但是相应的距离会降低
<lemonhall> ofan: 今天实验的时候发觉500mw的这个AP和普通的TPLINK路由器距离差不多，同一个地点。。。信号都快没了
<ofan> lemonhall: 频率是定好的
<lemonhall> ofan: 这是不是不正常啊？我怎么才能测试一个AP的发射功率呢？
<ofan> lemonhall: 路由器管理页面有设置吧
<lemonhall> ofan: 那个我知道，有2.4GZ和5GHZ两个的。。。但是所谓WIFI一般都是指2.4G；5G的是802.11(字母)
<lemonhall> ofan: 我现在怀疑做的一跟馈线有问题。。。是我们找其他人做的
<ofan> lemonhall: 这是标准规定的,你改不了
<lemonhall> ofan: 这跟馈线如果选用的不对，会对信号有什么影响么？
<lemonhall> ofan: 我现在想请教你，这种cable有什么物理参数。。会影响信号？电阻？
<soiamso> jiero: all right ?
<soiamso> lemonhall 电感
<ikde> 有人用libreoffice吗
<ikde> 火狐为什么是英文菜单
<lemonhall> soiamso: 电感？
<lemonhall> soiamso: 那不是线圈才有的参数么？
<ofan> lemonhall: 不是路由器的?
<ofan> lemonhall: 不是天线,其他的影响不大
<ElvisWang> ikde: KOffice
<ikde> ElvisWang: koffice是什么
<soiamso> lemonhall 抗阻
<ElvisWang> ikde: 就是kde环境下的office
<ikde> ElvisWang: 没有用过
<jiero> soiamso: ?
<jiero> ikde: 什么有关libreoffice的问题？
<ElvisWang> ikde: kde下的，不过好像没有libre好用
<ofan> lemonhall: http://www.go-gddq.com/html/2007-06/418086.htm
<lemonhall> ofan: 就是和外接天线链接用的一根电缆。。。
<ikde> jiero: 菜单的字体怎么模糊
<jiero> ikde: 抱歉，没用过中文的。
<ikde> 英文也模糊
<lemonhall> ofan: 哎，经你这么一说。。看起来和这根自己做的电缆关系也不大啊。。。接头都是标准头。。没啥好说的
<ikde> jiero:
<lemonhall> ofan: JN1/2头。。。
<jiero> ikde: 不知道，我不认为模糊。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 具体不了解..
<ikde> jiero: 哦
<jiero> ikde: 怎么说呢。。。别人认为模糊的我也可以接受。。。
<jiero> ikde: 我喜欢模糊的样子吧。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 当天线阻抗为50欧时，与50欧的电缆是匹配的，而当天线阻抗为80欧时，与50欧的电缆是不匹配的。
<ikde> jiero: 感觉苹果的字体也模糊
<lemonhall> ofan: 匹配那一段你帮我看看。。。我就是担心不匹配
<ElvisWang> ikde: 是kde的字体模糊吗
<lemonhall> ofan: 厂家给的线一定是匹配的。。。。第三方的我真是觉得没谱
<ikde> ElvisWang: 不是  系统的字体都不模糊
<ofan> lemonhall: 跟匹配的一个料差不多粗细就行
<lemonhall> ofan: 奥~~那看上去粗细一致的。。。。
<ElvisWang> ikde: 就是libre的模糊阿
<ikde> ElvisWang: 恩   在gnome下也这样
<soiamso> lemonhall 不放心就去买条银做的
<lemonhall> ofan: 最后一个问题就是，有没有方法能测试这东西发出的功率有多大？
<ofan> lemonhall: 伸出去的本身就是一根天线了
<ElvisWang> 那我就没办法了
<lemonhall> ofan: 既然它说它是500mw，我现在无法确定是否有东西影响了，让它完全发挥了。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 按理说500mw这么大的功率。。。不应该和100mw的TP-LINK曲线一样啊！！！
<microcai> lemonhall  500mW ???? what 你想被辐射死啊！
<ofan> lemonhall: 我记得路由器里有设置
<ikde> 火狐菜单英文怎么弄成中文
<lemonhall> ofan: 我设置了啊
<ofan> lemonhall: 那就看你客户端的链接
<ofan> 信息
<soiamso>  lemonhall wifi 是一个 相互的过程，你的 接收端能发送回来吗？
<lemonhall> soiamso: 那我知道，问题现在仅仅使用测试软件测试AP的信号，竟然TP-LINK和这个500mw的东西衰减的一样。。没天理啊
<lemonhall> soiamso: 我还没测试双工，吞吐量呢。。仅仅是测试你发射信号
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我的包管理器又坏掉了……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不知道谁把依赖给搞坏了，修复ing……
<edison0354> lemonhall：而且UB猎奇的在用libav……不用ffmpeg了……
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...........
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你这个悲剧
 * lemonhall 算了，不咆哮了
<edison0354> lemonhall：启用aptitude，不用apt-get了……
 * lemonhall 顺便问一下。。。LINUX可以调整无线网卡的发射功率么？
<edison0354> lemonhall：一会儿估计还得来个大清理，我看见我好像都有OOo和evolution的包的……
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 4G内存不识别 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330648&p=2323342#p2323342 10.04只认3G，咋办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinglian — 2011-05-12 19:23
<maoxwell> hello world
<nick000> 有人玩三国杀没
<microcai> lemonhall 可以
<microcai> lemonhall iwconfig
<Stifler_0xC2E0A5> ls
<lemonhall> microcai: 奥，我去试试看。。。。看来想测试AP的功率好像没什么好办法
<Stifler_0x0> 谁买彩票了？
<anticlockwise> iGnome:
<Stifler_0x0> ls
<pityonline> test
<^k^> pityonline, ....  ㍫ 
<shellex> test
<^k^> shellex, ....  ㍫ 
<Stifler_0x0> shellex: ... 19点
<lofwind> test
<shellex> ^k^: hi
<^k^> lofwind, ....  ㍫ 
<shellex> 好呆啊
<Stifler_0x0>  ..
 * Stifler_0x0 觉得有点饿...
<lofwind> 猫姑娘会编程的话可以写一个啊。
<sheshark> Stifler_0x0: 去弄点吃的
<pityonline> 逗 bot 玩儿呢？
<sheshark> Stifler_0x0: 用c语言编个面包吧
<Stifler_0x0> sheshark: 那我就牛了- -!
<sheshark> Stifler_0x0: 我们吃的面包是用电脑编程编出来的
<shellex> lofwind: 写好了
<Stifler_0x0> sheshark: 不过可以用C语言画个饼，让后画饼充饥...
<Stifler_0x0> shellex: 效果如何？
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 癞萌猴晚上早， irc://irc1.ourirc.com:6668/#TRPG-吉罗德 开始跑团了，欢迎旁观，旁观请勿说话
<lofwind> shellex: 哦？
<caleb-> Stifler_0x0: 效果不错
<shellex> shellex_bot: hi
<shellex> 我要去洗澡鸟
<Stifler_0x0> caleb-: 试试
<shellex> shellex_bot: 喵
<shellex_bot> <type 'exceptions.UnicodeDecodeError'>: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xe5 in position 0: ordinal not in range(128)
<shellex> 坏掉了
<Stifler_0x0> shellex: e
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<shellex> 回头再说吧
 * lemonhall 这货是来卖萌的。。。跑到男人堆里卖萌的
<edison0354> shellex: ……
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: 啥东东
<caleb-> lemonhallatvpn: 推荐你去龙空
<caleb-> 龙空无人不 mm
 * Stifler_0x0 对着茶杯发起了呆.
<caleb-> Stifler_0x0: 磨爪子？
<lemonhall> edison0354: shellex 啊，估计是个小姑娘，交给你了
<Stifler_0x0> caleb-: YY..
<shellex> shellex_bot: hi
<croner> hi
<sheshark> shellex_bot:hi
<shellex> shellex_bot: 你好
<croner> ÄãºÃ
<^k^> croner:say 你好 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> croner, 好  ㍫ 
<shellex> shellex_bot: hi
<shellex_bot> shellex: 我可以给你打电话？
<shellex> 咯咯..
<edison0354> shellex: 发电话号码先~
<shellex> shellex_bot: i fixed you, honey
<shellex_bot> shellex: 很高兴认识你，我不动你，亲爱的。
<Stifler_0x0> shellex_bot: 真的假的？
<shellex_bot> Stifler_0x0: 真实的。
<Stifler_0x0> shellex_bot: 是男是女？
<shellex_bot> Stifler_0x0: 哦，你是一个诗人。你最喜欢什么颜色？
<croner> 编码
<Stifler_0x0> shellex_bot: 黄色...
<shellex_bot> Stifler_0x0: 我失去了我的思路。什么是您最喜欢的电影？
<sheshark> 哈哈
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<croner>  ;)
<lemonhall> shellex_bot: 给爷笑一个
<shellex_bot> lemonhall: 试着告诉我，另一种方式。
<lemonhall> shellex_bot: 妞~~
<shellex_bot> lemonhall: 在〜的女孩，我不明白环境“试着告诉我，另一种方式..”你最喜欢什么颜色？
<MaskRay> shellex: doctor?
<lemonhall> shellex_bot: 柠檬色
<shellex_bot> lemonhall: 深层次的算法，需要正确地作出回应。你多大了？
<lemonhall> shellex_bot: 28
<shellex_bot> lemonhall: 我的大脑包含超过22,000的模式，但没有一个符合你的最后意见。我在哪里可以找到男朋友吗？
<sheshark> 话还挺多
<lemonhall> shellex_bot: 可以
<shellex_bot> lemonhall: 可以什么？
<Stifler_0x0> 哈哈，热闹了
<lemonhall> 可以找到
<szsloss> shellex_bot: 你是f？？
<shellex_bot> szsloss: 你以为我是楼
<lemonhall> shellex_bot: 可以找到
<shellex_bot> lemonhall: 我常常想，如果能找到。
<Stifler_0x0> shellex: 厉害
<lemonhall> shellex_bot: 恩哼？如果能找到怎样？
<MaskRay> {Emacs doctor} lemonhall: Can you elaborate on that?
<shellex_bot> lemonhall: 是的。爱丽丝聊天机器人可以按照许多事情，比如我们对恩讨论。尝试被更多或更少具体。你最喜欢什么颜色？我不知道你的假设肯定。我建议搜索。这句话是不是太复杂或对我来说太简单。我们都在谈论什么。你的职业是什么？
<Stifler_0x0> 0o0
<szsloss> shellex_bot: 楼是什么意思？？
<shellex_bot> szsloss: 我的大脑包含超过22,000的模式，但没有一个符合你的最后意见。你的职业是什么？
<sheshark> shellex_bot: 你会下棋吗？
<lemonhall> shellex_bot: 程序员
<shellex_bot> sheshark: 谢谢你告诉我：。
<lemonhall> MaskRay: ???
<shellex_bot> lemonhall: 哦，你是一个诗人。什么是您最喜欢的电影？
<iGnome> shellex:
<edison0354> lemonhall：我的包关系已经混乱到一定的境界了估计
<lemonhall> shellex_bot: 阿甘正传
<shellex_bot> lemonhall: 你说的是不是太复杂或对我来说太简单。你最喜欢什么颜色？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你悲剧啊
<MaskRay> shellex_bot: Can you elaborate on that?
<shellex_bot> MaskRay: 有没有更多的信息，以澄清。
<MaskRay> shellex_bot: Please, continue.
<shellex_bot> MaskRay: 哇你很有礼貌。叙事继续...
<MaskRay> shellex_bot: Go on, don't be afraid.
<szsloss> 。。。。。
<shellex_bot> MaskRay: 更多叙述....
<iGnome> 这谁啊。2个
<edison0354> lemonhall：整理，整理……
<lemonhall> 这个BOT。。。。是爱丽丝是吧。。
<lemonhall> 果然中文BOT没几个聪明的
<MaskRay> lemonhall: Please, continue.
<edison0354> lemonhall：最主要是丫的不知道咋删了OOo都丫的有问题……
<edison0354> lerosua: 斗篷周日来不？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我建议你REST
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你不是黑苹果么
<edison0354> lemonhall：？
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<lerosua> edison0354: 应该会去围观
<lemonhall> edison0354: 怎么又UBUNTU了？
<edison0354> lemonhall：那叫reboot
<lemonhall> edison0354: reinstall
<lemonhall> shellex_bot: 你的主人是来卖萌的
<shellex_bot> lemonhall: 爱丽丝聊天机器人可以遵循，很多事情，比如我们对业主的讨论是卖你的梦。尝试被更多或更少具体。是对人类手中拿着象征性的姿态？
<lemonhall> .......................
<edison0354> lemonhall：那叫re装
<Stifler_0x0> 看的我肚子疼
<sheshark> 如果有人在升级的源里面的软件装上木马的话
<lemonhall> 完全不知所云。。。。
<edison0354> sheshark: ……
<sheshark> 那该怎麽办？
<lemonhall> edison0354: re你妹。。。apt-get 听好用的。。。
<Stifler_0x0> aptitude?
<alvin_rxg> sheshark: md5 pass 不了
<sheshark> alvin_rxg: 你升级时候会验证md5吗？
<lofwind> wzssyqa: 这是个真机器人。
<lofwind> wzssyqa: shellex_bot
<alvin_rxg> sheshark: 看看 packager 是怎么工作的……
<caleb-> sheshark: apt 默认用 gpg 校验的
<caleb-> sheshark: 所以不要随便乱加 ppa gpg key
<sheshark> caleb-: 原来如此
<caleb-> 乱加 ppa gpg 是自杀行为
<sheshark> alvin_rxg: 那我就放心了
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<sheshark> 我一直觉得我电脑上有木马
<szsloss> 心里作用
<sheshark> 我用了dnsmasq，也设置了，开网页时候还是卡
<sheshark> 我怀疑有人把我的网页解析给截取了
<caleb-> sheshark: 安全的使用方式： dd清空硬盘 -> 断开网络用校验过的 image 安装 -> 设置防火墙 -> 只安装来路分明有校验过的软件包
<caleb-> sheshark: 可以用 debsums 检查系统软件有没有被动过
<sheshark> caleb-: 我下载安装试试
<caleb-> sheshark: 还有 rkhunter / tiger / chkrootkit 等等工具排查 malware
<caleb-> 很多人都教新手乱加 ppa gpg key, 真该吊起来打
<sheshark> caleb-: 恩
<szsloss> 怎么个抽法啊
<Stifler_0x0> ...
 * Stifler_0x0 突然想起来几天是生日，擦
<Robots> Test
<shellex> 洗澡回来了
<shellex> 作面膜好了
<shellex> shellex_bot: !tq
<alvin_rxg> 把那没点 ai 的机器人关了吧……
<shellex_bot> shellex: 告诉我一个故事。你的职业是什么？
<alvin_rxg> shellex_bot: ohayo
<shellex> shellex_bot: !g HSV
<shellex_bot> alvin_rxg: 哦，你是一个诗人。你最喜欢什么颜色？
<shellex_bot> shellex: 你说的是不是太复杂或对我来说太简单。你的职业是什么？
<shellex> !HSV
<shellex_bot> HSV: command not found
<shellex> !g HSV
<shellex_bot> Title: HSV - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<shellex_bot> URL: /url?url=http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0002344/&amp;rct=j&amp;sa=X&amp;ei=FNDLTYOFHYS2sAP-ybzNBg&amp;ved=0CCUQ4wEwAA&amp;q=HSV&amp;usg=AFQjCNGrJfPEVRebb3IMD3vZNHZCvFToBg
<shellex> !tq
<shellex_bot> <type 'exceptions.TypeError'>: 'NoneType' object is not callable
<Robots> 有米
<shellex> !weather beijing
<shellex_bot> <type 'exceptions.TypeError'>: 'NoneType' object is not callable
<Robots> bot
<shellex> !ip
<shellex_bot> <type 'exceptions.TypeError'>: 'NoneType' object is not callable
<Stifler_0x0> tq
<MaskRay> Python 写的？
<MaskRay> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alvin_rxg> !suicide
<shellex_bot> ubot, 我爱你:)
<shellex> 算了..
<shellex_bot> suicide: command not found
<MaskRay> oink: !!!
<szsloss> 什么时候 command   found
<Robots> 好笨的Bot
<shellex> shellex_bot: Fuck you
<alvin_rxg> Beijing, Beijing: Clear 22℃ » Clear 25 - 12℃
<Stifler_0x0> - -!
<Robots> Jiaxing
<alvin_rxg> ffu
<alvin_rxg> 不会自己查啊
<Stifler_0x0> ...
<alvin_rxg> Jiaxing, Zhejiang: Mostly Cloudy 22℃ » Mostly Sunny 31 - 21℃
<Robots> 不会
<alvin_rxg> Berlin, Berlin: Clear 22℃ » Mostly Sunny 18 - 6℃
<alvin_rxg> New York, NY: Cloudy 16℃ » Partly Cloudy 21 - 12℃
<alvin_rxg> tokyo: Cloudy 15℃ » Chance of Snow 28 - 16℃
<edison0354> shellex: MM爆粗口了……
 * Stifler_0x0 发现昵称的后面像猫脸...
<shellex> edison0354: 那是让bot下线的指令
<ofan> 这是大小眼?
<Stifler_0x0> shellex: ...
<edison0354> shellex: ……………………………………
<alvin_rxg> lol
<Robots> ……………
<alvin_rxg> fuck on
<Stifler_0x0> good...
<Robots> 香英
<Stifler_0x0> shellex: 我刚还在想BOT还会害羞自己下线啊...
<edison0354> shellex: MM是在北京的吗？
<edison0354> Stifler_0x0: ……
<Stifler_0x0> ^.^
<szsloss> 想 干嘛啊？？
<^k^> 新⇨ 服务器基础应用 • /etc/init.d里面的xinetd不小心被删除掉 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330656&p=2323483#p2323483 /etc/init.d里面的xinetd不小心被删除掉，要怎么办才好 重新apt-get install xinetd也是不行 统计信息: 发表于 由 gfedcba — 2011-05-12 20:21
<Stifler_0x0> 人家住地球..
<shellex> edison0354: 是呀
<iGnome> shellex: 照片要把眼睛变园点，给一个步骤说明。
<edison0354> shellex: 那周日来北邮吧~
<iGnome> 别玩bot了
<shellex> edison0354: 好远..(趴
<wsdjeg> 这边有没有同城聊天室阿
<shellex> iGnome: 神马
<iGnome> 把眼睛变大点，边缘变圆弧点
<alvin_rxg> wsdjeg: 好像有个 #北京
<edison0354> shellex: 那来北航
<wsdjeg> 有没有苏州的呢
<shellex> edison0354: 差不多远呢
<Stifler_0x0> 有木有新疆的...
<edison0354> shellex: 你是哪里的……
<ouyes> 有在thinkpad x201上安装ubuntu的人没
<shellex> edison0354: 不告诉你~
<edison0354> shellex: ……
<shellex> ouyes: 我是x201
<Robots> 你自己试试
<ouyes> shellex, 你好啊
<shellex> ouyes: 但是我用debian
<ouyes> shellex, 请问你安装的是那一个版本？
 * Stifler_0x0 听到edison0354的心砰的碎了...
<shellex> ouyes: 你吃花生酱不？
<ouyes> shellex, debian 有这样的命令吗？sudo apt-get install
<shellex> ouyes: 有啊
<sheshark> ouyes: ubuntu是从debian装修过来的
<shellex> 你们吃花生酱不？
<ouyes> shellex, 你好，不知道 intel的集成显卡在debian上的支持怎么样？
<Stifler_0x0> 看来shellex是花生酱控..
<Stifler_0x0> shellex: 花生酱是啥样？
<shellex> ouyes: intel开源驱动哦，亲
<shellex> Stifler_0x0: 花生哦
<szsloss> 你现在 想 换 大变的
<sheshark> shellex: 我也没吃过花生酱，不知道里面有防腐剂没有
<Stifler_0x0> shellex: 难不成是胡萝卜...
<ofan> 吃芝麻酱..
<ElvisWang> intel的开源支持应该满好的吧
<imadper> 大家忍受的了firefox在debian里的名字不？
<sheshark> shellex: 不知道是生花生磨的还是熟的花生磨的
 * Stifler_0x0 只喝过花生奶
<sheshark> ofan: 热干面
<szsloss> 大便？？
<Stifler_0x0> 武汉的热干面~~~
<edison0354> shellex: 还是芝麻酱好吃阿
<edison0354> Stifler_0x0: 吃山西面去
<Stifler_0x0> 牛肉酱不错
<MaskRay> debian （蝶变）
<edison0354> Stifler_0x0: 玫瑰酱也好吃
<Stifler_0x0> edison0354: 我吃新疆绊面
<edison0354> Stifler_0x0: 还有蓝莓酱
<ofan> Stifler_0x0: 你是新疆人?
<lofwind> 还是不要乱起中文名好。
<shellex> edison0354: 不喜欢哦
<Stifler_0x0> edison0354: 大爱蓝莓..
<Stifler_0x0> ofan: 是阿
<shellex> sheshark: 管它呢..
<edison0354> shellex: 芝麻酱比花生酱好吃阿
<ofan> Stifler_0x0: 新疆好啊..
<edison0354> shellex: 问题是有人把花生酱拿来当芝麻酱卖……
<Stifler_0x0> ofan: 你是不是想起各种妹子了？
<ofan> Stifler_0x0: ...
<edison0354> ofan: 前几个月还断网呢……
<edison0354> ofan: 好毛……
<Stifler_0x0> ofan: 哈哈
<Stifler_0x0> edison0354: 怎么不好..
<edison0354> Stifler_0x0: 断网了咋过来的你……
<ofan> Stifler_0x0: 知我者也
<Stifler_0x0> SCIM有xunpinyin么
<Stifler_0x0> edison0354: 早恢复了
<edison0354> Stifler_0x0: 知道
<Stifler_0x0> ofan: 来溜溜？
<edison0354> Stifler_0x0: sunpinyin吧~
<ofan> Stifler_0x0: 也想..
<Stifler_0x0> edison0354: 恩
<edison0354> Stifler_0x0: 来帝都溜溜吧
<szsloss> google pinyin
<Stifler_0x0> ofan: 来啊
<edison0354> szsloss: 那个不好用，移植的android的
<Stifler_0x0> szsloss: 有linux version?
<Stifler_0x0> edison0354: 木能力..
<edison0354> Stifler_0x0: 某人从android移植过来的，有个git，你找找吧
<Stifler_0x0> edison0354: 好
<edison0354> Stifler_0x0: 用的SCIM的框架
<szsloss> Stifler_0x0: 有 源码
<Stifler_0x0> szsloss: 哦
<ofan> Stifler_0x0: 没钱去
<Stifler_0x0> ofan: 你在哪？
<edison0354> ofan: 你是大连来者？
<ofan> Stifler_0x0: 山东
<Stifler_0x0> ofan: 哇，好地方
<edison0354> Stifler_0x0: ==！
<Stifler_0x0> ofan: 我们高中老师山东的，可水灵了...
<sheshark> 山东话好懂
<ofan> Stifler_0x0: ...
<ouyes> sheshark, shellex 你们使用debian多久了？
<Stifler_0x0> 新疆话更好懂.
<shellex> ouyes: 两年
<sheshark> shellex: 我大概在04年装过debian,后来ubuntu出来了，就开始用ubuntu了
<ouyes> shellex, 你使用过ubuntu吗？ 另外你现在的想01
<ouyes> 你现在的x201安装的是dibian那个版本， 有什么功能不能用的没？
<sheshark> 大家玩不玩游戏？
<shellex> ouyes: 不用
<shellex> sheshark: 恩。我是ubuntu->gentoo->debian
<imadper> sheshark: dota
<Stifler_0x0> redflag也不错
<sheshark> shellex: 我没装过gentoo
<ouyes> shellex, 你现在安装的是dibian那个版本？有没有不能用的功能
<wpahipc> 最近在研究gnetoo，不会折腾，安装个软件都困难
<sheshark> imadper: 有没有看秘籍？
<sheshark> imadper: 有没有修炼？
<shellex> ouyes: SID
<ouyes> shellex, 什么是SID？
<if_else> 各位 lftp 中，那个命令，可以列出本地文件？谢谢
 * Stifler_0x0 在想要不要出去溜溜...
<imadper> sheshark: 什么秘籍？？？
<shellex> ouyes: 啊啊啊啊啊
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 下大雨呢
<sheshark> imadper: 就是有关魔兽争霸的书籍
<ouyes> shellex, 什么是SID
<shellex> ouyes: http://www.debian.org/releases/sid/
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: 没啊
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- The unstable distribution ("sid")
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: 你在哪？
<imadper> shellex: 高中的时候看的了
<sheshark> imadper: 当初我同学打星际，看了书了之后水平增长的厉害
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 广州
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: 繁华之地啊
<imadper> sheshark: 高中的时候看的war3，现在是dota，靠队友的默契度的
<adaptee> 哪位用E17? 每次登录E17都自动创建 `Desktop` 或者 `桌面` 这两个目录，怎么禁止？ 我已经禁用了 xdg-user-dirs 的功能，还是不管用
<ouyes> shellex, 可以实现usb安装吗 我想试试
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 大学城，番禺，偏僻的很，去市中心做地铁要六块
<imtxc> 大家好。
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: 番禺，好耳熟
<^k^> imtxc, 好  ㍬ 
<shellex> ouyes: 可以啊
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 很多年以前叫做南越
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: 哦，古地啊
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: 你家哪的？
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 都是古地...我们这边从地铁出来，杂草比我都高
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 北京的
<sheshark> imadper: 北京的跑到广州去受罪？
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: 京都好啊
<sheshark> imadper: 就象由城市到农村一样
<imadper> sheshark: 。。。。确实...报考的时候脑残了
<Stifler_0x0> ..
<imadper> sheshark: 没有，广州还是可以的
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 以前挺好的，现在不行了，我们区都没了
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: 哦
 * Stifler_0x0 喝了口水
<sheshark> 番寓我以前一直读fanyu
<imadper> panyu
<imadper> 其实东莞是个好地方
<imadper> 人称，性都
<Stifler_0x0> 黄都..
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 好吧~
<szsloss> 。。。。
<sheshark> imadper: 我没多少性欲，所以我反对性生活
<lemonhall> sheshark: 我性欲过剩
<imadper> sheshark: ............你去和 lemonhallatvpn聊天去好了~
<szsloss> lol
<imadper> lemonhall: 恩，我就知道你得出来回这么句
<Stifler_0x0> 我对女人无爱..
<imadper> 其实，我还是比较正常的
<lemonhall> Stifler_0x0: 我是否可以理解为你是基佬？
<sheshark> lemonhall: 传说做爱过多的人会被高人看出来的
<sheshark> lemonhall: 当然没有做爱的人也会被看出来
 * Stifler_0x0 看见2个维族妹子飘过..
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: NO
<szsloss> 怎么个 看啊？？
<Stifler_0x0> 看腿？
<lemonhall> Stifler_0x0: 我喜欢女上位。。。。新疆的姑娘我真的很想尝试一下
<imadper> szsloss: 显然， sheshark说的那个高人不是他自己
<lemonhall> Stifler_0x0: 再年轻个5岁就好了
<lemonhall> 哎。。。。
<szsloss> 。。。。。
<sheshark> szsloss: 不是，看眼睛下面的涌泉穴和屁股，传说中，做爱过多的人屁股摇摆的厉害
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: 你绝对会被姑娘们爆菊..
<imadper> sheshark: 涌泉穴在脚底
<microcai> ... ...
<imadper> sheshark: 好像是
<microcai> lemonhall ... .. 喜欢被女奸的人
<Stifler_0x0> 眼睛下面是眼袋...
<szsloss> 涌泉穴 在 哪啊？？
<sheshark> 每次男人射精的时候和女人高潮的时候，眼睛下面的火山口一样的穴位和屁股上的火山口的穴位会冒出来液体
<imadper> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Stifler_0x0> .....
<imadper> “/join #sex”
<sheshark> szsloss: 我乱说的，都是传说而已
<shellex> 。。。。
<Stifler_0x0> 慢慢长夜，怎生度过？
<szsloss> 好神奇的传说。。。
<caleb-> 一把脉就知道了吧
<shellex> 你们真恶心
<xxc> 恶心吗?
<Stifler_0x0> 看来shellex尚小
<xxc>  你们真开心
<Stifler_0x0> 不是我干的
<caleb-> 你们真细心
<ofan> 统统抓起来....
<Stifler_0x0> TSSTDS
<xxc> 你真狠心
<lofwind> 恶心。
<Stifler_0x0> 你们真粗心
<shellex> http://news.xinhuanet.com/photo/2011-05/12/c_121407111.htm
<lemonhall> microcai: 好吧
<xxc> 有人看星星
<Kandu> freeflying: 稍稍引導管理下吧
<Stifler_0x0> shellex: 好豪华...
<szsloss> shellex: 是给学生 用餐的地方吗？？
<shellex> szsloss: 不知道
<lemonhall> shellex: 请不要告我们性骚扰。。。。。。。
<szsloss> shellex: 估计是 给领导 用餐的地方
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: 你单身？
 * Stifler_0x0 准备去楼下买吃的
<ofan> 我也要去
<caleb-> 我也要去
<alvin_rxg> 我不要去
<shellex> 喝牛奶ing
<lemonhall> Stifler_0x0: 单身，你有女友啊？
<lemonhall> Stifler_0x0: 估计这辈子是没希望找到女人了
<szsloss> 中性
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: 其实你只要老老实实的谈，就会有的
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: 我这个不知道算不算女友..
<huang> 大家好哇
<^k^> huang, 好  ㍭ 
<lemonhall> Stifler_0x0: 你多大了？
<szsloss> 。。。
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: 23å¿«24
<szsloss> 89
<szsloss> 的？？
<lemonhall> Stifler_0x0: 但是明显我是滥交主义~~~
<lemonhall> Stifler_0x0: 可以结婚了。。。。祝福你
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: 那你会死得很惨
<lemonhall> Stifler_0x0: 恩，我也觉得
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: 我不结，没意思
<lemonhall> Stifler_0x0: 3年40个女人。。。。。
<szsloss> 你的目标？？
<lemonhall> Stifler_0x0: 恩。。下次有机会去新疆。。
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: 不久你就会空虚滴
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: 来嘛..
<lemonhall> Stifler_0x0: 已经很空虚了。。。。
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: 信教么
<lemonhall> Stifler_0x0: 尤其是今年，觉得好无聊。。。。女人
<lemonhall> Stifler_0x0: 你是伊斯兰么？
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: 你完了
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: yes
<lemonhall> Stifler_0x0: 我最近在看心灵史
<iGnome> 新疆，现在不是很危险嘛。
<iGnome> 汉人危险
<Stifler_0x0> iGnome: 安全的很
<lemonhall> Stifler_0x0: 哲合忍耶
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: 有何收获？
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: 一个教派，怎么了？
<iGnome> Stifler_0x0: 你啥派的。
<lemonhall> Stifler_0x0: 宗教的书我看的挺多的。圣经。心经都看过，禅宗也看过。。。
<sheshark> Stifler_0x0: 逊尼派
<Stifler_0x0> iGnome: 逊尼派的，其实教派之间没区别
<lemonhall> Stifler_0x0: 心灵没有寄托啊，估计是。。。所以几年里只是不断得着女人滥交
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: 中毒了你
<lemonhall> Stifler_0x0: 哎，看来得找个牧师去做个祷告啥的
<sheshark> lemonhall: 总是吃别人吃过的剩饭，这种感觉不好哦
<sheshark> lemonhall: 还是找个女人过一生比较好
<lemonhall> sheshark: 滥交就是纯粹的发泄欲望。。。。。。
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: 正解
<lemonhall> sheshark: 恩。。。希望可以吧
 * Stifler_0x0 饿了
 * Stifler_0x0 下楼去了，大家期待他的归来
<microcai> 我觉得 2.6.39 内核性能下降明显
<lofwind> 怎么看内核版本？
<sheshark> lofwind: uname -a
<lofwind> 哦。
<lofwind> 谢谢。
<sheshark> lofwind: :)
<ofan> microcai: 哪里下降?
<imtxc> 晕  3年 40个？
<imtxc> 这个…… 是真的不？
<szsloss> 你也想学？？
<imtxc> 学不来
<szsloss> 多练练啊
<imtxc> 开玩笑…… 快本命年了……
<szsloss> lol
<imtxc> 依然单身的表示压力大的很阿。
<myke2> MaskRay: 没觉得Z algorithm和MP有什么关系, 对了, 你帮我描述下KMP
<myke2> MaskRay: KMP是否还是用DP计算failure function?
 * Stifler_0x0 王者归来，大家呱叽呱叽
<MaskRay> myke2: 我先在纸上写一下
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=330274
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - java程序默认外观怎么改 [重新发问]
<nick000> xbmc有deb吗
<lofwind> Gmail上不去有什么办法？
<nick000> xbmc有deb吗
<lofwind> 刚才发错频道了。
<edison0354> nick000: 有PPA
<pocoyo> lofwind: 为什么上不去？
<nick000> edison0354: ppa好慢
<lofwind> pocoyo: 超时。
<nick000> edison0354: 7个小时才能下完
<pocoyo> lofwind: 网速不给力吧
<lofwind> pocoyo: 宿舍。
<lofwind> 学校宿舍。
<Stifler_0x0> 没人了也
<metbsd> perl 那些东西用c盘装会不会有问题
<myke2> 谁用tilda的
<mza_> 有人知道为什么用backup做的bff包，用installf安装时总是说找不到文件？
<myke2> MaskRay: 另外那个pal怎么用disjoint sets
 * Stifler_0x0 wake away
<myke2> maoxwell: 就是O(n * alpha(n))的那种方法
<MaskRay> myke2: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/387527/
<MaskRay> myke2: morris-pratt 中的 next[i] 表示 max(x : a[0..x) == a(i-x..i]) 且 x <= i
<MaskRay> myke2: knuth-morris-pratt 中的 next[i] 表示 max(x : a[0..x-1) == a(i-x+1..i]) 且 a[x-1] != a[i-x]
<myke2> MaskRay: 看上去没有本质区别?
<myke2> MaskRay: 都+1吧?
<yunfan> MaskRay: 你看算法的书是哪本？
<yunfan> microcai: 你呢
<MaskRay> myke2: 换个定义，knuth-morris-pratt 中的 next[i] 表示 max(x : a[0..x) == a(i-x..i]) 且 a[x] != a[i-x]
<microcai> yunfan: ?
<MaskRay> yunfan: 看了很多乱七八糟的，还是自己总结好
<yunfan> microcai: 你看算法的书是哪本？
<yunfan> MaskRay: 那算法分析的那个O什么很重要么
<myke2> MaskRay: 原来不要求a[x] != a[i-x]么?
<MaskRay> myke2: 原来不要求
<microcai> yunfan: 我不看算法的。
<MaskRay> yunfan: 很重要
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦
<yunfan> microcai: 那你搞个p?
<yunfan> MaskRay: 俄
<myke2> MaskRay: 好奇怪的定义
<MaskRay> myke2: 下标从一好啊
<MaskRay> myke2: 下标从0好啊
<myke2> MaskRay: 看不习惯下标从0
<myke2> MaskRay: 这无所谓的, 主要是核心有什么变化
<szsloss> 那你的下标从几啊？？
<microcai> yunfan: 怎么着？！不满意啊？！ 程序最重要的是数据结构和设计，不是算法，被瞎蒙了吧？
<MaskRay> myke2: 比如设 i 是当前位置，当前发现 a[j] != a[i] 了
<microcai> yunfan: 算法通常是在 lib 里实现的。
<yunfan> microcai: 是么
<microcai> yunfan: 是~~~~
<yunfan> microcai: 额 原来你是用现成库的
<microcai> yunfan: 那是。 有库不用是 SB
<myke2>         x[i] = a[i] == a[j] ? j ? x[j-1] : 0 : j;
<myke2> MaskRay: 写成普通的, 是否是if (a[i] == a[j])
<MaskRay> myke2: 那么就 j <- next[j-1]
<myke2> MaskRay:         x[i] = j;
<lolicon> myke2: ..
<MaskRay> myke2: KMP 我写得有问题
<myke2> MaskRay: 这种三目套三目很容易搞错的
<MaskRay> myke2: 我希望 MP 中的 next 表达这个意思：下标从0开始，next 代表长度
<yunfan> microcai: 那你是程序员 不是计算机科学院
<MaskRay> myke2: 不要出现两次字符比较
<yunfan> 科学家
<myke2> MaskRay: 先说下那个disjoint set吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 这东西大概只是常数上优化一半左右?
<microcai> yunfan: yep .我是程序员，不是数学家
<MaskRay> myke2: 所以就这样了，MorrisPratt 应该没错
<myke2> lolicon: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 不需要线性, 如果n * alpha(n)也差不多了
<microcai> yunfan:  中国没有程序员~~~ 只有半吊子的计算机科学家，哈哈
<myke2> lolicon: KMP 是 MP 的优化, CLRS上介绍的其实是MP.
<MaskRay> lolicon: wikipedia 也错了
<myke2> MaskRay: 现在比如是f(i)作为longest palindrome
<myke2> MaskRay: 好像是两个条件
<MaskRay> myke2: f(i) 作为 longest palindrome /2
<myke2> MaskRay: 对
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后
<MaskRay> myke2: f(i) = max(x : a[i+1..i+x] == reversed(a[i-x+1..i])
<MaskRay> myke2: 需要满足的两个条件是：a) i-f(i)/2 <= j
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如两个分界点是这样的: a[i + 1 .. j] = a[2 * i - j + 1 .. i]
<MaskRay> myke2: b) j+f(j) >= i
<myke2> MaskRay: 好像是, 然后?
<MaskRay> myke2: 把 j <- [0..n) 的 j+f(j) 都求出来
<iGnome> 带M的，都喜欢math?
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后
<iGnome> roylez_: .
<MaskRay> myke2: 把值为 j+f(j) = s 的都放到列表 L[s] 里
<roylez_> iGnome: .
<myke2> MaskRay: 列表? 有序的?
<MaskRay> myke2: 从大到小枚举 i，对于每一个 i，可行决策要加上所有 L[i] 里的
<iGnome> 没劲。那方法也是alipay的。估计一样加价。不搞。写email去讨价还价去了。 roylez_
<hello_world> thinkpad有预装ubuntu了吗＞？？？
<roylez_> iGnome: 不是阿
<myke2> MaskRay: 不明白, 你说L[s] = {j: j + f(j) = s}
<MaskRay> myke2: 对的，先不管是否有序
<roylez_> iGnome: 转运是你自己在美国买了东西，寄到美国的地址，然后那个转运公司帮你寄回寄中国，它们不管你买的啥怎么买的
<MaskRay> myke2: 这样的好处是一旦一个决策 j 添加到可行决策里了，就不会被删除了（这里可行决策允许 j > i 的情况发生）
<iGnome> roylez_: 我看支付方法，还是那样啊。计算仓库存取费用啥的。
<myke2> MaskRay: 要做的是 i - 0.5 * f(i) <= j 和 j \in L[i] U L[i + 1] U ... U L[n]?
<roylez_> iGnome: 加一次运费
<myke2> MaskRay: U == \cup
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席 talk box 怎么注册的？
<yunfan> roylez_: 那你买枪怎么办
<iGnome> 这就不定费用了
<MaskRay> myke2: 对的
<roylez_> pocoyo: 啥？？？
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后?
<roylez_> yunfan: 你自己要写报关的内容的
<MaskRay> myke2: 这里允许决策 j > i
<MaskRay> myke2: 这样就不需要删除决策了
<myke2> MaskRay: 恩
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后?
<yunfan> roylez_: 什么都自己干 那将来转运公司不是一个人就可以了 其他都程序化
<iGnome> yunfan: 估计就是那样。所以担心
<pocoyo> roylez_: 推上都在发 talkbox ID
<yunfan> iGnome: 这个有什么担心的 自动化的可靠阿
<iGnome> 跑了更容易啊
<MaskRay> myke2: 然后我们要查询 min(j : i-f(i)/2 <= j)
<iGnome> 随便一个理由，说报关啥的，就没了
<yunfan> 额 能做到这么高度自动化的 前期投资也不小呢 他能为了你一个小东西就跑掉？
<iGnome> 几个仓库，一起跑。 lol
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是L[i] U L[i + 1] U ... U L[n]中不小于i - f(i)的min
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后?
<yunfan> 我倒是怕那种分包的
<iGnome> roylez_: 以后让弯弯去搞这个，放心些。
<lolicon> (22时14分21秒) myke2: lolicon: KMP 是 MP 的优化, CLRS上介绍的其实是MP.
<MaskRay> myke2: 这个是好维护的，只要让 f[k] == k 表示 k 是个可行决策，f[k] == k+1 表示 k 不是可行决策
<roylez_> iGnome: http://www.letsebuy.com/forumdisplay.php?fid=80
 * jiero 找同盟， 暴雪做的游戏没一个喜欢的举手
<lolicon> myke2: K 的是消去了多余的跳
<myke2> MaskRay: 按照i递减扫描的?
<lolicon> myke2: 就是 s[next[i]] == s[i] 时 next[i] <- next[next[i]]
 * Stifler_0x0 准备写东西了
<myke2> MaskRay: 并查集不太熟悉
<ofan> jiero: 不玩算不算不喜欢?
<jiero> ofan: 玩过才算。。。
<ofan> jiero: 玩过
<jiero> ofan: 那就算数了。
<lemonhall1> jiero: 啥？
 * jiero 找到一个，不容易啊。
<ofan> 不太喜欢war3/wow的题材
<test31> 举手的话怎么打字啊
<lemonhall1> yunfan: 程序员+1~~~~~
<myke2> lolicon: 就是说当S[next[i]] == S[i]时, 在MP-MATCHER中必定不会用next[i]?
<lemonhall1> yunfan: 高级工人。。蓝领而已~~~~
<MaskRay> myke2: 有问题……我再想想
<szsloss> 那就举脚啊
<lemonhall1> jiero: 玩什么？
 * jiero 其实3天前学会的 输入 /me 后加动作。
<iGnome> roylez_: 你还不确定，支持那网站呢
<jiero> lemonhall1: 玩什么/
<roylez_> iGnome: 我又没玩过
<edison0354> jiero: 你不是早就在IRC了吗？
<roylez_> iGnome: 那网站上弄成的人不少呢
<Kandu> ofan: 連 sc1 都不喜歡？
<Stifler_0x0> 谁写过opengl相关的？
<edison0354> lemonhall: tcp_timestamp是干啥的？
<eagleqing> 求助  firefox The Adobe flash plugin crash
<jiero> edison0354: 我都没读过手册
<edison0354> ofan: 同上问题……
<lemonhall1> jiero: 我在问你啊。。。。
<Stifler_0x0> eagleqing: 把gnash卸载掉，装官方的
<iGnome> roylez_: 当然有蛮多成的。只是一个东西去折腾，要自己选择网站仓库啥的，模糊。
<jiero> lemonhall1: 我？玩过的多了。。。上千了。。。
<eagleqing> Stifler_0x0: 是用soft ware center 卸载对吧？
<lemonhall1> jiero: 哇，玩过上千了。。你身体吃得消啊
 * Stifler_0x0 喜欢真三
<roylez_> iGnome: 所以我指望您先研究下教我嘛
<Stifler_0x0> eagleqing: 推荐用新立得
<iGnome> 你不更熟悉国外的套路嘛
<eagleqing> Stifler_0x0: 哦  我看看
<myke2> roylez_: 用过tilda么
<jiero> lemonhall1: ？ 到底说什么？不懂。
 * Stifler_0x0 喝了口杏汁
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 好像偏题了。
<jiero> 随意你吧。
<roylez_> myke2: 很久前用过，很快就扔了
<lemonhall1> jiero: 女人
<lemonhall1> jiero: 好吧，以为你说的是游戏
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> lemonhall1
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall1: good...
 * jiero 很失败。没玩过女人。
<myke2> roylez_: 配置不来xterm, 现在用tilda非常难过
 * Stifler_0x0 打开了电视机
<caleb-> myke2: 推荐 lilyterm
<caleb-> tilda--
<edison0354> lemonhall：求解释，求DHD
<ofan> Kandu: 没玩过sc1
<myke2> MaskRay: j + f(j) >= i && j >= i - 0.5 * f(i)
<caleb-> myke2: 话说你的口味真独特
<eagleqing> Stifler_0x0: 我在新力德上面没有搜索到 已经安装的gnash
<myke2> MaskRay: 对不对
<myke2> caleb-: ?
<caleb-> myke2: 大部份的人都觉得 xterm 不错
<ofan> edison0354: 时间戳,tcp协议里的吧,具体作用不清楚
<myke2> caleb-: 我没说xterm不好啊
<myke2> caleb-: 只是我配置不来而已
<edison0354> ofan: 额
<Stifler_0x0> eagleqing: 这我就不清楚了，google吧
<edison0354> ofan: 用户开机脚本在哪里？
<caleb-> myke2: lilyterm 是好物
<ofan> edison0354: /etc/rc.local ??
<ofan> edison0354: 还是说系统的
<eagleqing> Stifler_0x0: 哦  还是很感谢
<edison0354> ofan: 用户或系统随便……
<Stifler_0x0> eagleqing: 不客气
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 什么解释？
<ofan> edison0354: 不同系统不一样,arch的比较简单,ub的感觉很复杂
<edison0354> lemonhall： tcp_timestamp是干啥的？
<myke2> caleb-: mark, apt-cache里面还没找到, 看来等会儿要google了
<Stifler_0x0> 谁知道把MTU写到哪个配置文件？？
<myke2> ofan: ubuntu复杂, 感受到了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 字面意思吧。。。。。
<ofan> myke2: :D
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你在折腾啥？
<myke2> ofan: 例如启动脚本 upstart
<edison0354> ofan: 有没有用户开机自定义脚本这种存在？类似~/.bashrc的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我遇到问题直接重装。。。。不过现在几乎不重装了。。因为问题好少
<edison0354> lemonhall：网络出问题了这个东西
<myke2> edison0354: /etc/rc.local
<ofan> myke2: 是的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 搞得系统联网无比之慢
<eagleqing> 谁知道  flash plugin has crashed是什么原因啊？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你网络咋会出问题？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 动啥了？
<ofan> edison0354: 有好多文件呢.. 看你都启动哪些程序
<edison0354> lemonhall：啥也没动就这样了
<dota-all-stars> 我从10.10升级到11.04之后，看视频网站时缓冲总是会跳，下载文件时会Connection reset，切到Windows下一切正常。这个问题有人感兴趣吗？
<edison0354> myke2: #!/bin/sh -e，话说这个-e是干啥？
<eagleqing> 我把 启动项里面的 蓝牙和 ubuntu one禁用了  这2个感觉没用
<yunfan> eagleqing: 还有扫描仪 复印机 盲人
<MaskRay> edison0354: man set <RET> /-e <RET>
<eagleqing> yunfan:  哦  谢谢 我摸索下  适应英语界面
<lemonhall> edison0354: ............
<MaskRay> myke2: 可能近线性算法没这么简单，用并査集的话，应该就是决策添加了就不能删除
<lemonhall> edison0354: 洗洗睡吧
<edison0354> MaskRay: 不懂……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你确定是系统问题？
<edison0354> lemonhall：表BS俺……
<lemonhall> edison0354: WIN下好好的？
 * Stifler_0x0 又开了一瓶杏汁
<edison0354> lemonhall：改了就OK了，而且你说我几个系统……是不是系统问题我还是知道的……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我低估你了。。我道歉
<lemonhall> Stifler_0x0: 求妹汁~~~
<MaskRay> edison0354: 应该是发生错误就立刻退出
<edison0354> MaskRay: 哦
<MaskRay> edison0354: 包括某命令返回值非0
<edison0354> MaskRay: 哦
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: 你真YD
<lemonhall> Stifler_0x0: 好吧
<eagleqing> 我的firefox有很多本地播放器的插件 有必要禁用吗？ 比如 Ogg Video  Annodex exchange format
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: 自己去抠
 * lemonhall 表示，我是真的淫娃荡妇
 * Stifler_0x0 很淡定
 * jiero 玩完了 Humble Frozenbyte Bundle 
<yunfan> lemonhall 你怎么淫怎么荡？
<jiero> yunfan: 3年40个女人的说
<yunfan> jiero: 1个月1个
<Stifler_0x0> 不以风骚惊天下，就以淫荡动世人
<lemonhall> edison0354: 网络怎么会搞坏的，各种不解
<jiero> yunfan: 你说自己吗？
<lemonhall> yunfan: 啊，一个月才一个啊。。。
<lemonhall> yunfan: 那。。我低估自己了。。。不是40个。。。大约是100个
<yunfan> jiero: 是你说3年40个女人么
<yunfan> lemonhall 那你怎么换得这么频繁
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: 绣花针了都
<eagleqing> 求教  ：我的firefox有很多本地播放器的插件 有必要禁用吗？ 比如 Ogg Video  Annodex exchange format 有必要禁用这些吗？我觉得我只用到了adobe flash player
<jiero> 哈哈
<steley> lol
<lemonhall> 我的心算真差。。。。。。。。。
<jiero> lemonhall: 这种事情别人会帮你算的。
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: 小心AIDS
<szsloss> .........
<lemonhall> Stifler_0x0: 估计会得的
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: 收手吧
<jiero> lemonhall得了之后又传染就可怜更多人了。
<szsloss> 产生抗体了，估计另一半被他给治好了
 * Stifler_0x0 把空罐子扔了，好大声..
<lemonhall> 哇，我自己都没想到，3年竟然已经和100个姑娘滚过床单了。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall：UNITY里面QT和libreoffice的global menu貌似是走DBUS的？
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 恩，是的
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: 你这么一说我才知道“滚床单”的意思..
<yunfan> lemonhall 我想你总不是分布得那么平均吧 那么必然有一段时间经常换 是不是
<edison0354> lemonhall：悲剧阿，gnome-panel上的那个global-menu不支持dbus的……
<lemonhall> yunfan: 恩，有时候一个月4、5次
<edison0354> lemonhall：你是算的人次还是人？
<jiero> 人...
 * Stifler_0x0 举头望lemonhall,低头思MM
<jiero> 。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 算不清楚了。。。。
<yunfan> lemonhall你是不是不挑的？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不算了。。。。
<Stifler_0x0> 估计不挑
<szsloss> 凤姐也要的
<Stifler_0x0> 老师交代最大的多大？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不支持DBUS？
<edison0354> lemonhall：反正不能用，装了那个包也不行，选项里也没dbus一类的选项
<edison0354> lemonhall：怨念的Smplayer阿！
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我这边好着呢。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 怎么察看某个包的依赖呢？
<edison0354> lemonhall：我是gnome-panel，不是unity……
 * Stifler_0x0 只用mplayer
<edison0354> lemonhall：不知
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好吧
<imtxc> 晕 怎么成了100了……
 * lemonhall 有几个女人特别中意的，估计会5、6次吧。。这么算下来估计也有80人。。。。。
<Stifler_0x0> 1000...
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: 你创造了几个团了？
<imtxc> lemonhall, 不是30吗
 * lemonhall 按那本概率上的说法。。。我快得了
<ofan> lemonhall: ....
<szsloss> imtxc: 那是过去时了
<imtxc> szsloss, 阿
<imtxc> 大侠，教教我
 * lemonhall 虽然那本书上说性伙伴越多，几率越低，但是估计那是个傻逼得出的结论
<Stifler_0x0> 哈哈
 * lemonhall 估计是个文科生刚学玩概率论得出的古怪结论
<szsloss> imtxc: 你要向 lemonhall 请教啊
<iGnome> 。围观yy专家 lemonhall
<ofan> 围观...
<Stifler_0x0> 围观
<iGnome> 别是次数就好，人次还凑合
<szsloss> up
<imtxc> 恩 求指点……
<Stifler_0x0> 没图没真相
<lemonhall> 求指导啥？
<lemonhall> 怎么得AIDS？
<iGnome> Stifler_0x0: ++
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: 去跟猴子亲热
<imtxc> ……
<imtxc> 好主意
<lemonhall> Stifler_0x0: AIDS？军团热。。。。。。。。
<Stifler_0x0> lemonhall: ..
<Kandu> ofan: 現在可便宜了 http://is.gd/jamkaO 可上戰網。當時我買的時候要貴很多
 * microcai 这 TM 谁在这里乱性！
<qinglingquan>  õ€Œ´,这是啥？
 * lemonhall 好久没看过豪斯医生了
<jiero> 再谈。。。
<Stifler_0x0> .
<jiero> 再谈水流就变质了。
<hata> Stifler_0x0←␣←; 人家不是亲热，是研究新花式
<jiero> 来玩红警了。
<Kandu> jiero: sc1 好
<Stifler_0x0> hata: 你淫了
<imtxc> 我…… 进错地方了？
<imtxc> 还是偶然 进对了……
<yunfan> imtxc: 车祸了？
<jiero> Kandu: 不好，我30分钟删除。
<Stifler_0x0> imtxc: 你什么也没看见
<hata> imtxc←␣←; 男人都这样
<imtxc> 厄 七世我看见了……
<imtxc> 其事
<jiero> Kandu: 然后有时和同学去网吧，仍旧不喜
<Kandu> jiero: 嗯，不喜歡它的風格?
<jiero> Kandu: 看不懂。混杂的很厉害，暴雪的游戏里的东西总是混在一起，眼睛都花了。而且游戏方式很无聊。
<imtxc> 对啊对啊，种子什么的……
<imtxc> 哈
 * Stifler_0x0 无聊的看了看电视
 * edison0354 有人11.04里面的compiz有BUG吗？会卡死桌面
 * edison0354 还有谁会改GNOME的主题不？
<fluxyer> 安装arch系统完成后，更新系统：pacman -Syy
<hata> 哪个gnome
<fluxyer> 出现错误提示：all directives must belong to a section
<fluxyer> 是怎么回事啊？
<Stifler_0x0> fluxyer: pacman -Syu 吧
<lolicon> ,,
<fluxyer> 牛人指点下啊
<jiero> Kandu: 你喜欢SC1什么地方？
<fluxyer> 安装arch系统完成后，更新系统：pacman -Syy，出现错误提示：all directives must belong to a section
<fluxyer> pacman -Syu
<fluxyer> 也是这样的错误提示
 * Stifler_0x0 肚子胀不消化
<edison0354> Stifler_0x0: 洗衣服消化
<fluxyer> 错误提示：error config file /etc/pacman.conf line 2 all directives must belong to a section
<fluxyer> 牛人指点性爱啊
<fluxyer> 指点下啊
<fluxyer> google到现在还是搞不定啊
<Stifler_0x0> edison0354: ...
<Kandu> jiero: 嗯，玩過的所有爛遊戲中，它是最不爛的一個
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 你来指点人家孩子吧
<fluxyer> 谢谢啊
<fluxyer> 不知道怎么回事啊
<Stifler_0x0> mplayer缩放窗口的快捷键是什么来着？
<Kandu> fluxyer: 寫作地方了
<edison0354> Stifler_0x0: 让你不用smplayer
<fluxyer> ?
<Kandu> fluxyer: 寫到 [options] 後面去
<fluxyer> ctrl
<Kandu> fluxyer: []開始一個 section
<Stifler_0x0> edison0354: - -!
<fluxyer> 恩
<fluxyer> 什么东西写到[option]后面啊？
 * Stifler_0x0 终于把杏汁喝完了..
<Kandu> fluxyer: 不告訴你 :P
<fluxyer> 帮下忙吧！
<myke2> MaskRay: 是有不可修复的问题?
<fluxyer> 真搞不定了
<edison0354> Stifler_0x0: 吃枣，吃核桃
<Stifler_0x0> edison0354: 哈哈
<myke2> MaskRay: 找到出处了
<Stifler_0x0> edison0354: 要是lemon早就吃妹子去了
<fluxyer> 都在扯淡，真让人失望
<myke2> MaskRay: here?
<fluxyer> yes
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: CEPC 2010 Problem C
<fluxyer> pacman -Syu，错误提示：error config file /etc/pacman.conf line 2 all directives must belong to a section
<myke2> MaskRay: C - Casting spells
<MaskRay> myke2: 如何找到了的？
<MaskRay> myke2: 如何找到的？
<myke2> MaskRay: http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBkQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fcepc10.ii.uni.wroc.pl%2Fprezentacja.pdf&ei=RvvLTbG6N4rCswa9sbzSAw&usg=AFQjCNFXpOx-_SA4F5JlzksJTMNEXm9apQ
<edison0354> Stifler_0x0: lemonhallatvpn: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjY2MDgzOTY0.html
<myke2> MaskRay: 刚才google "wwRwwR palindrome"
<myke2> MaskRay: 本来我google xxRxxR没搜索到任何东西
<myke2> MaskRay: 翻开卷子, 发现他上面记号是w, 重新搜索下, 结果惊人
<MaskRay> myke2: 搜索高手。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 因为他题目没动吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 估计
<myke2> MaskRay: 我实在想不出怎么disjoint set, 又不好意思问cqx, 于是google了
<myke2> MaskRay: 我google下CEPC是什么东西
<Stifler_0x0> edison0354: 好强大...
<myke2> MaskRay: http://cepc10.ii.uni.wroc.pl/
<Stifler_0x0> edison0354: 海豚音都出来了...
<edison0354> Stifler_0x0: 吾等穷B是没机会了……
<Stifler_0x0> edison0354: 是阿
<edison0354> Stifler_0x0: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XOTg0MzI0NzY=.html
<MaskRay> myke2: Manacher's algorithm，名字忘记了
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<MaskRay> myke2: 求每个位置为中心的 longest palindrome 的
<myke2> MaskRay: 我也看见了, 他上面有解答
<myke2> MaskRay: 为什么我这里evince显示有些是浅灰色的
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道。。它似乎只提到了 n log n 的？
<myke2> MaskRay: 我看了下原题, MR改过很多东西, 但是唯一一个忘记改的wwRwwR
<Stifler_0x0> edison0354: 忒强悍了...
<myke2> MaskRay: 是的, 继续google
 * edison0354 马上停电！
<Kandu> fluxyer: 錯誤信息都已經給出了，所以我想不用我來特別重複一遍錯誤信息
<Stifler_0x0> edison0354: 宿舍？
<edison0354> Stifler_0x0: 恩
<MaskRay> myke2: http://cepc10.ii.uni.wroc.pl/solutions.html
<Stifler_0x0> edison0354: 好幸福
<MaskRay> myke2: C 的最后一段：It turns out that it is possible to improve the running time using union-find data structure. We leave it as an interesting exercise for the reader.
<edison0354> Stifler_0x0: ……
<myke2> MaskRay: ......
 * edison0354 大家晚安
<Kandu> fluxyer: 既然你問這樣的問題，應該不是你設置的問題而是不小心改動了吧。  sudo sed "2s/^/#/" -i /etc/pacman.conf
<fluxyer> 找到问题了
<fluxyer> 谢谢大家
<fluxyer> 不小心去掉了一个#
<myke2> MaskRay: 他提供的做法就类似线段树的做法?
<myke2> MaskRay: 只不过他们用BST
<OT_iux> 大家晚安…… 我，先装死去了，困了
<fluxyer> 加上#就可以了
<fluxyer> 正在更新了
<myke2> MaskRay: 我到cqx那里回复个出处, 让众生明白下.
<MaskRay> myke2: 是的
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: http://www.google.com/chromebook
<alvin_rxg> o_O
<alvin_rxg>                Nothing but the web.
<knownbad> http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/05/new-kind-of-computer-chromebook.html
<knownbad> youtube video.
<Stifler_0x0> ...
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 个人可能不需要也不信任cloud但老妈子可以。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 哦
<jiero> Kandu: 作为即时战略游戏，我受不了必须时刻指挥军队的游戏。
<jiero> nvm 我对它了解也不多。
<jiero> 都过去了～
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你之前为何说tor有问题？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 国内屏蔽了很多桥
<jiero> 谁用CAD的，去看看LibreCAD
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 但封不完吧？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 嗯
<knownbad> 我还打算设个tor relay在vps上试试。
<knownbad> 似乎chrome os成了chromebook？
<knownbad> 你是不是研究infosec的？
<yunfan> ls的隐藏好深阿
 * Stifler_0x0 还在奋战
<inode> 为什么老掉线呢
<Stifler_0x0> inode: 网络不好？
<Kandu> jiero: 哦，你喜歡运营？
<Kandu> jiero: 今天看了一些高手玩 sc2 的视频，开了视角跟随。发现像他们那样玩还真没什么乐趣
<Kandu> jiero: s/视频/录像
<yunfan> 妈的 太挫了
<jiero> Kandu: 来玩Zero-K，不想做的事情就设定好路径，然后推给AI去做。
<jiero> AI做不到的事情，就交给盟友；盟友做不到的，就必须亲自处理了。
<hata> 编个游戏给脚本玩
<jiero> 像星际那样事事操心的游戏设计在我看来就是垃圾。。。
<Kandu> jiero: 好啊
<liuchong> 嘿嘿
<anticlockwise_> 论坛水区被广告爆了，这里有斑竹吗？？删贴去！
<FeiRuoWa> sorry i'm so in and out today. out again!
<^k^>  06:00
<FeiRuoWa> disappearign again
<crose> hi,早上好
<crose> 有恶意广告在水区刷版
<crose> tm123昨晚三小时内刷了255个帖子，没有管理员在吗？
<inode> 秀
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-13
<zss> 早上好
<zss> 请问有没有在archlinux下成功安装了uwsgi的.我安装多次都装不上啊
<crose> 木用过
<zss> crose: 那你装一次诉说看嘛,我觉得不是包问题是我系统问题
<zss> 那包20110327才更新的
<crose> aur里的包啊
<crose> 编译时发生错误
<zss> crose: 谢谢,看来是包的问题
<zss> crose: 最近不管编译什么包都失败
<crose> 额，你去aur看他的评论
<crose> 里面提到一些编译错误的问题
<crose> gcc太新了也不好
<zss> crose: 我英文不好.看不太懂
<crose> 额，谷歌翻译嘛
<crose> 用这个pkgbuild试试：http://pastebin.com/H9vjfwaX
<hv54_> 乱码
<zss> crose: 正在试
<hv54___> 还是乱码
<neolkb> 哪位朋友能介绍本比较完好的CSS手册!
<Chronon> 我来问个问题
<Chronon> 关于Python做浮点运算的
<Chronon> 哪位现在有精神听一听？
<jlzhang> 我不懂，不过去Python频道问不是更好吗？
<jlzhang> Chronon: 我只用Perl，(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<ofan> Chronon: ?
<Kandu> ofan: http://goo.gl/zW1XS
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<ofan> Kandu: ? 你写的?
<Kandu> ofan: 嗯，昨晚做的
<ofan> Kandu: 额 强,我我都不会php..
<Chronon> ofan, 不好意思，刚去修了台机器
<ofan> o...
<Chronon> ofan, Python计算浮点数据时有这样的问题：
<Chronon> ofan, 2.0/5.0=0.40000000000000002
<Chronon> ofan, 0.2*0.3=0.059999999999999998
<ofan> Chronon: 版本?
<Chronon> ofan, 2.6
<ofan> Chronon: 浮点数计算都有误差,你要确定需要的精确度
<leaveboy> ubuntu11.10要用lightdm
<Chronon> ofan,这个问题的来源是不是二进制到十进制转换过程出现的？
<ofan> Chronon: 是这样的. 可以看 http://docs.python.org/tutorial/floatingpoint.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 14. Floating Point Arithmetic: Issues and Limitations — Python v2.7.1 documentation
<Chronon> ofan, 谢谢您，我先看看再说。我们做计算的，Python来传递数据，80多万个变量，都差那么一点点，累积起来得多大啊
<if_else> Chronon: 您是搞什么研究的。不会是 量子物理？
<Chronon> if_else, 多体计算
<Chronon> if_else, 几十万个计算对象，每个对象还有位置，速度。
<if_else> Chronon: 瓦，高科技啊阿阿
<Chronon> if_else, 想多了，不是高科技，是跟别人屁股后面拣剩饭吃
<if_else> 代码你们自己写的？还是别人拿来用的
<iGoogle> 就是那种放风速传感器，测试的工作？
<Chronon> if_else, 买的，核心是C++，模块间的传递，用的是Python
<if_else> Chronon: 国产？
<Chronon> if_else, US
<Chronon> if_else,  Made in US
<Chronon> if_else, 我们骗人家说搞教育工作，否则人家也不卖给我们。
<if_else> Chronon: 这样啊阿，你是中科院，科研机构，还是公司啊阿
<Chronon> if_else, 小科研单位，丢人不提名字了
<lwf808> 我想写一些东西，图文版的，可以不断的对文档增加内容，但是编写时，又不想看到所有的内容，比如：cat >> file.t 这样增加，有什么软件推荐一下？
<if_else> Chronon: 随意，只是好奇而已，几天前看了一个 强子对撞机的科技片。感叹 云计算啊阿
<Chronon> if_else, 我不知道那里面的计算计算的是什么，但是那东西的难度不是计算，是控制系统
<Chronon> if_else, 那一套控制系统，牛逼啊，牛逼啊，牛逼得无与伦比
<if_else> 我看到里面好多屏幕，每秒 几千万次的撞击，数据检测，分析，保存……
<Chronon> if_else, 这一套数据系统，大型实验设备都有。通常是用网格做的，数据高速网络传输给网格，网格即时计算，传输回图形化结果
<Chronon> if_else, 你刚才说对撞机用云计算了，大家道理上都差不多吧。
<Chronon> if_else, 我对大型数据很反感，因为坐在大屏幕前面的，往往是领导，我讨厌领导
<aBiNg> 国内很快，国外根本上不去了。这不等于断网了么？
<imadper> 维基百科完全上不了了？？？？
<hkof11> 构建大中华区局域网。
<imadper> 昨天还行呢，今天就不行了
<aBiNg> 南京这边，只在晚上能访问国外，这几天
<aBiNg> sshchina 白天根本连不上啊
<chgtg> aBiNg: 太人性化了，白天让人们出去赚钱，晚上访问国外销魂
<imadper> aBiNg: 电信？
<chgtg> &_&
<aBiNg> imadper: 是 chgtg 嗯
 * lemonhall 都在啊
<aBiNg> 问：git 如何本地查看对某一文件的 commit history?
<jojol> iGoogle: 什么放风速传感器？
<alpha080> google first，e.g.progit
<if_else> Chronon: 我讨厌国产领导
<if_else> gmail 沦陷了
<flay> 什么意思
<alpha080> 早淪陷了。手机上沒問題
<jlzhang> aBiNg: git log？
<lwf808> 你们能登录web qq不？
<aBiNg> 嗯，git log 查到。上面那位同学，谢啦。irc Lag..抱歉。
<sunningv> 冬瓜
<jyf1987> 盛大也搞开源仓库了
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 浏览器表面积不得超过808.5平方厘米。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330987&p=2324879#p2324879 今天我做了一个严禁的测试，发现只要浏览器表面积超过808.5平方厘米，下次启动时就会最大化，反之则不。 我不明白这其中有什么科学原理。求解释。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenbuer — 2011-05-13 11:00
<ofan> jyf1987: ?
<zhangkaixuan> 今天外网全都不能访问？？？？
<aBiNg> zhangkaixuan: 嗯，只是转，没数据
<ofan> zhangkaixuan: 外国网站?
<zhangkaixuan> ofan:非境内服务器
<ofan> zhangkaixuan: ....
<szsloss2> 哪个地方？
<zhangkaixuan> 很多个 我这里连gnome的也打不开了。。。
<szsloss2> 貌似网络有问题
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 没钱挣的东西，盛大历来不搞的啊。
<iGoogle> aBiNg: .
<shellex> 咳...
<iGoogle> shellex: 猫猫
<iGoogle> 赶紧去学习gimp
<shellex> iGoogle: 去吧依依。gimp比ps渣太多了
<MaskRay> gtalk 沦陷了
<iGoogle> shellex: 你去呢。肯定好多没用熟悉
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 依依又在传教 ？
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 让人怎么活哦，这墙
<jyf1987> iGoogle: p 现在各家都靠开源来争取技术人才加盟而已
<shellex> iGoogle: 男用就是男用，依依也挡不住男用
<aBiNg> shellex: 曾经用 gimp 作界面元素做项目的，呵
<shellex> aBiNg: 结果呢？
<iGoogle> 培养一个专业点的，就是你。 shellex 我懒得费劲嘛。
<shellex> iGoogle: 不要。gimp这种东西也就勉强用一下
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 退学。历来退学的，都是人才。
<jyf1987> shit reader gmail都访问不了了
<iGoogle> 那么简单的事情啊。 shellex 只是一个滤镜，3D啥的。
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 我们这有1个退学的 2个没拿毕业证的
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 你又不是学校的了
<alpha080> 好像我這邊手機gtalk還能上
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 我又不是说我自己
<shellex> jyf1987: 哈，master大大
<jyf1987> 我前不久拿到证书了嘛
<jyf1987> shellex: ]
<iGoogle> 结婚证书？
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 你又不收我，退了夜宿路边？
<jyf1987> 准生证书 额
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 你军事人才。。。我敢收。
<alpha080> 誰說個帳戶我加上測試下？
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 你不是处了？
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 求明示   一条出路---> exit
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 还是
<iGoogle> alpha080: 手机是正常。别测试
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 那，，，怎么准生。没经验，不准生。
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 你可以上院士嘛。光明道路。
<alpha080> 回家上网看看，早上greadr還是正常的
<iGoogle> 我要变色龙
<shellex> 我想装黑Mac哦
<shellex> 但是变色龙不熟
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 古代人都是没经验就糊里糊涂生了
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 咋“上”院士？
 * Chronon 一边聊天一边拒掉了一篇文章，写文章千万不要瞎胡闹，会死的很惨的
<iGoogle> mac。。 osx? 不好玩。
<jyf1987> aBiNg: 给你老婆捐个院士 你就上了院士了
<iGoogle> 水果店里面有
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 上，就是追求，争取的意思嘛
<szsloss2> mac os好装吗？？
<alpha080> 你可以強上北郵校長。。。
<iGoogle> 你要是院士了，我就投靠你。
<shellex> iGoogle: 依依不懂，水果啊
<aBiNg> jyf1987: 你这思路在哪见过？原创？
<iGirl> iGoogle:  给人家点想象空间嘛
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 他那都是网络笑话，天天看的。抄到这里来说
<jyf1987> aBiNg: 自然是原创
<ghosTM55> 有朋友用aptana 3的么
<jyf1987> 我向来是消费内容 也生产内容的
<iGoogle> iGirl: 有好事？
<iGirl> iGoogle: 人家问你咋上,你就别解释啦,多余嘛
<iGoogle> jinghua: 会国外网购不
<iGirl> 有鸡毛好事
<aBiNg> iGirl: zhan囡？
<iGoogle> iGirl:  aBiNg啊。好老实的。不能糊弄他
<iGoogle> 不是鲶鱼
<iGirl> ...
<iGirl> 哦
<iGirl> 好吧
<aBiNg> ..
<iGirl> 我多嘴了
<iGirl> lol
<iGirl> aBiNg: 很明显不是
<iGirl> aBiNg: ee的小三我是
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 老实，这个称呼好啊，LOL
<iGirl> aBiNg: 主席的秘书,兼职
<iGoogle> 。
<aBiNg> iGirl: 那侬湿？...跨学科 啊.
<iGirl> aBiNg: 夸性别还lol
<iGirl> aBiNg: 有啥可以让我兼职的阿,老实人
<iGirl> 哈哈
<aBiNg> 那就双性了，可自我繁枝
<aBiNg> iGirl: 找 EE
<iGirl> 那个九星报喜里面梁家辉拼命找老实人啊
<xrfang> msg nickserv identify fxr
<ofan> ...
<iGirl> aBiNg: 我是ee的小三了已经
<ofan> xrfang: 好短
<szsloss2> 有小4吗
<xrfang> hehe .
<aBiNg> 我一无业游民，没机会给你兼职啊， iGirl
<iGirl> aBiNg: 没关系,我可以倒贴,只要你够劲,哈哈
<iGoogle> iGirl: 我才知道，那些胡椒，也算香料。
<iGirl> iGoogle: 其实可以说什么都是香料,有味道就是
<iGoogle> 历史上是，50？500倍的暴利
<iGoogle> 。。口水算不
<iGirl> 算
<MaskRay> ee 的话都是短句，捉摸不透
<jyf1987> 历史上还真有那么高的暴利呢
<iGoogle> 你人才
<jyf1987> 现在贩毒都没有500倍利润吧
<iGirl> 只要有人要能挣钱我理他是什么
<iGirl> jyf1987: 肯定有
<iGoogle> 欧洲没胡椒。以前
<iGirl> 嗯
<aBiNg> iGirl: ..
<jyf1987> iGirl: 你说说看？
<iGirl> 中国以前卖茶 瓷器
<jyf1987> 我说现在呢
<iGoogle> 贩毒还不如房地产。你这知识。
<iGirl> 都整姥姥钱啦
<jyf1987> 也是 贩毒提着脑袋赚个几百万 房地产一下子给你全收了
<iGirl> iGoogle: 呵呵...房产只收驼地一样的,当然好啦
<iGirl> 现在是讲利润阿,你一条毛有人花500块买,我一块收购那也是500的利润阿
<iGoogle> jinghua:
<iGoogle> 可怜的月月，irc都断线
 * iGirl 吃饭~~~
<my4899> :-)
<my4899> 你们都是哪里的呀？
<iGoogle> 苏州的
<fhong> 大家好
<fhong> 怎么没有人说话呢
<^k^> fhong, 好  ㍣ 
<fhong> ^k^:  十一点是什么意思？
<fhong> ^k^:  睡觉去了？
<vic> 机器人
<^k^> fhong, 数十年后。  ㍣ 
<vic> 自动回复你  告诉你现在11点了
<fhong> vic:  可以这样…
<fhong> vic:  好像不是机器人吧…
<vic> 小k就是机器人
<iGoogle> roylez: http://ent.china.com/star/news/11052670/20110418/16489355_1.html
<fhong> vic:  好吧，我错了，以前机器人都不跟我说话的
<shellex> 困了
<my4899> 机器人
<my4899> 机器人
<my4899> 好
<my4899> 大家好
<my4899> 机器人怎么不和我说话
<^k^> my4899, 好  ㍣ 
<my4899> 呵呵，，小K好
<hata> 大家好笨
<my4899> 机器人说话了
<hata> 大家好
<my4899> 呵呵 是我好笨吧
<^k^> hata, 好  ㍣ 
<hata> 没有，我想加个笨看看k反应
<ramazan> hi
<^k^> ramazan, 好  ㍣ 
<my4899> k 好笨
<Stifler_0x0> ...
 * Stifler_0x0 肚子有点微痛x_x
<my4899> 饿了把
<Stifler_0x0> 没吃早饭。。
<Evanescence> hi, guys
<Stifler_0x0> what's up
<sheshark> Stifler_0x0: 我也没吃早饭
<Stifler_0x0> sheshark: 同去
<sheshark> Stifler_0x0: 恩恩
 * Stifler_0x0 肚子咕咕叫
<my4899> 谁会安装 winetricks
<my4899> 我怎么安装不了
<my4899> 吃饭去吃饭去 ，我也没吃早饭 肚子饿的一笔啊
<if_else> ge
<if_else> flay: 兄：209.85.153.83   mail.google.com
<if_else> 悲剧啊阿，oftc 的 irc 服务怎么开始断线啊阿阿
<jyf1987> 74.125.71.17 if_else
<^k^> 新⇨ Python/Php/Perl • netbeans编辑xampp下的文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=330998&p=2324951#p2324951 装了个xampp做本地开发，装在／opt/下的，然后装了个netbeans for php 然后的然后，没有权限来编辑文件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 langziyang — 2011-05-13 11:53
<alpha080> greader还真上不去了
<OT_iux> [[136]]
<tenine1> test
<^k^> tenine1, ....  ㍤ 
<ofan> my4899: winetricks就是个脚本吧
<alpha080> 没奈何，直接上ssh.是不是全民卫星上网的时代就要提前到来了？
<if_else> bbs.archlinux.org 页沦陷？？？
<ofan> if_else: 打不开....
<if_else> the ass of gfw is awesome
<alpha080> 无法打开
<ofan> 翻墙后可以打开..
<alpha080> 奇怪我的ssh打不开。。。
<alpha080> gr倒是可以
<ofan> 66.211.214.131 这ip 翻墙后能ping通
<Kandu> 這共匪太搓了，我都想搞武裝起義去了
<inode> rest
<imadper> 今天gfw升级了吗？？？怎么感觉压力大了好多？还是我们学校的网出问题了？？
<alpha080> 嗯,貌似升级了
<AndChat|> Test
<alpha080> 哈哈,又是个用手机的
<Stifler_0x0> HiaHiaHia
<imadper> 大中华局域网指日可待
<AndChat|> 爪机
<fvw> hello all
<AndChat|> All
<fvw> emacs hs-minor 怎么高亮折叠行 呢
<fvw> -mode
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 在不？
<edison0354> palomino|working: 我系统都整理好了，恩
<fvw> ofan: 知道吗？
<Stifler_0x0> 怎样脱离gnome?
<edison0354> Stifler_0x0: ……
<fvw> Stifler_0x0: 不用罗
<fvw> Stifler_0x0: 那么多wm
<AndChat|> Install gnome3
<fvw>  ...
<BaByChU> 表示对GFW无压力
<fvw> BaByChU: why
<BaByChU> 策略路由
<BaByChU> fvw: 策略路由  自动选路
<fvw> BaByChU: 怎么设置
<fvw> BaByChU: 我连什么路可以都不知道
<jinghua> iGoogle, 最近 gfw 老是发疯
<AndChat|> 原文取消
<BaByChU> fvw: 前提是你有条美国的线或者VPN
<fvw> BaByChU: ....
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<zhangkaixuan> LightDM将在Ubuntu11.10中替换GDM http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/lightdm-gdm/
<edison0354> lemonhall：你就把你那个vpn的退了吧……
<^k^> ⇪ title: LightDM 将在 Ubuntu11.10 中替换 GDM : OSMSG
<Stifler_0x0> 我在用awesome，能把GNOME卸载掉不？
<zhangkaixuan> 五款简约精美的主题 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/conky-themes/
<BaByChU> 我再用lion。。。
<edison0354> Stifler_0x0: awesome只是一个wm
<AndChat|> 现在能装LDM么
<edison0354> Stifler_0x0: gnome是一个desktop environment
<zhangkaixuan> 强推：功能强大的电子书阅读/管理工具 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/calibre/
<hata> awesome 可以当一个session
<edison0354> BaByChU: 还没装，懒……
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 卸载gnome你就没图形环境了
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: 咋你发的新闻我都看过……
<BaByChU> edison0354: mac必升lion  好用很多
<edison0354> Stifler_0x0: gnome默认的wm是metacity，awesome只是取代了这个
<alpha080> edison0354: 他发的都比较过时...
<zhangkaixuan> edison0354: 你在哪里看的？
<zhangkaixuan> alpha080:............
<alpha080> zhangkaixuan: 去年就看到了= =!
<Stifler_0x0> 保留GTK库行不？
<edison0354> alpha080: ……
<AndChat|> Wowubuntu
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: google reader里……不知道哪里的东西了
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 只保留gtk可能是不行的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 额。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求DHD
<Stifler_0x0> 看来只好回归CLI了
<alpha080> 去年开始关注kindle,后来自然就发现这东东了
<zhangkaixuan> 好吧 我这个是填料不加价 如果是wowubuntu的话 应该只有Lightdm替换gdm的新闻
<edison0354> alpha080: 东西可能是去年的，不过那条新闻是昨天的应该
<edison0354> lemonhall：把你那个vpn退了！
<zhangkaixuan> Stifler_0x0: Linux 下常用的 CLI 软件 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/cli-software/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 下常用的 CLI 软件 : OSMSG
<Stifler_0x0> zhangkaixuan: thanks
<zhangkaixuan> Stifler_0x0: 嘿嘿 你帮到你就好
<Stifler_0x0> zhangkaixuan: 晚上果断折腾掉GNOME
<jyf1987> 刚才用了下同事的gnome已经不习惯了
<Stifler_0x0> jyf1987: ...
<jyf1987> 果然是用惯了tiling wm以后 口味重了
<Stifler_0x0> jyf1987: 啥东东
<jyf1987> 么啥 i3-wm
<Stifler_0x0> jyf1987: 截图瞅瞅
<hata> tiling wm里成功回归gnome3，没有不良反应
<jyf1987> 没什么好看的
<Stifler_0x0> o
 * Stifler_0x0 插上U盘，悠闲的听着歌
<hata> http://imagebin.org/153076 gnome3截图
<fvw> jyf1987: 有什么好玩的
<fvw> jyf1987: tail?
<hata> http://imagebin.org/153077 gnome3截图
<fvw> jyf1987: tiling 还在用？
<jyf1987> fvw: 恩 我一直都用着 真的不习惯 gnome
<fvw> jyf1987: gnome 没什么用
<jyf1987> =我抓个图给你们看
<BaByChU> 靠 vim的icon太丑了
<fvw> jyf1987: 看看
<hata> 不装扩展不好用
<fvw> BaByChU: vim的默认挺好看的
<hata> 是啊
<hata> vim的icon很囧
<fvw> hata: 有透明立体的 网上
<uni00> 推荐在firefox中使用vimperator
<BaByChU> fvw: 还是emacs比较好
<hata> uni00←␣←; 我去试试
<jyf1987> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/85363  fvw 我是双屏的
<uni00> hata：就是一个插件，装上以后firefox就变成了vim的操作
<alpha080> hata: pentadactyl也可以
<uni00> hata: 你的图怎么上传到那个网站的？
<hata> ee有脚本
<jyf1987> fvw: 如何
<jyf1987> 那个图压缩了 真不爽
<uni00> hata: 哦
<fvw> BaByChU: emacs好
<hata> uni00←␣←; 哪个插件可以自定义快捷键
<BaByChU> fvw: 是地
<fvw> jyf1987: 不错
<fvw> uni00: vim的 操作 不错
<uni00> hata: 这个我不清楚，一直用vimperator非常合适我，所以就没找别的
<fvw> uni00: 一般浏览器 我还是用鼠标多
<uni00> fvw: 等一下，你看我上传的图
<uni00> http://imagebin.org/153078
<jyf1987> uni00: p开头那个是对vimperator的改进 而且开发就是vimperator的2个成员
<uni00> jyf1987: 这样啊，没试过，感觉vimperator完全够用了
<cfy> MaskRay: 哭.学校要换成闪讯了....
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似闪讯的linux解决没有h3c的方便,只能让虚拟机来拨号,然后在上了.
 * shellex 困了
<fvw> uni00: vimperator 以前我也用
<MaskRay> cfy: 不理解……
<fvw> uni00: 后来 chrome来了 就不用了
<uni00> fvw: 再加上这个easystroke
<uni00> fvw: 鼠标手势的
<fvw> cfy: hs-minor-mode 怎么高亮折叠
<fvw> uni00: 我现在 都是鼠标操作
<fvw> uni00: 看网页本来就是要 点来点去的
<uni00> fvw: 试过easystroke没
<cfy> MaskRay: 我现在的有开源的linux客户端.换成闪讯就没了(貌似),所以得走虚拟机了.
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过不知道行不行,貌似是可以的.
<cfy> MaskRay: 你要注意了.不过你的学校估计没啥问题....
<Evanescence> 怎么将一个文件添加到压缩文件tar.gz 中去阿, 用命令行
<cfy> fvw: don't know:)
<cfy> Evanescence: -u参数
<cfy> Evanescence: tar -u foo.tar 文件
<cfy> Evanescence: 可能是这样.
<MaskRay> cfy: 那我要用起 virtualbox 了……
<Evanescence> cfy: tar -uzf kk.tar.gz foo.file ?
<cfy> Evanescence: 嗯,是这样
<Evanescence> cfy: thx
<cfy> MaskRay: 不会吧,我觉得你应该不会遇到.....
<cfy> Evanescence: 错了...
<Evanescence> cfy: 阿， 我纲要测试。。
<cfy> Evanescence: -u是update,foo.file要比kk.tar.gz里的文件新,或者kk.tar.gz里没有foo.file
<edison0354> cfy: 额，你来了
<edison0354> lemonhall：退了那个吧……
<cfy> Evanescence: -r才是强制追加的.
<fvw> cfy: 用折叠不
<edison0354> lemonhall：我QT的global menu能用了，哦耶~
<cfy> fvw: 基本不用.
<Evanescence> cfy: 用-A可以吗？
<fvw> cfy: 哦
<cfy> Evanescence: -A貌似是追加一个存在的tar到另一个tar.而且这种特性.估计你加了压缩,也许会没有效果.你试试吧.我也是看手册的.
<shellex> cfy: 如果文件大，-u 也很慢啊
<Evanescence> cfy: 恩
<MaskRay> tar 没索引啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 有的.
<cfy> Evanescence: tar -A a.tar -f b.tar
<cfy> Evanescence: 追加到b.tar了.不过不能压缩的.
 * cfy afk
<cfy> MaskRay: -g参数.
<cfy> -G
<Evanescence> cfy: 谢谢，
<MaskRay> cfy: 这样解压单个文件就快了
<Evanescence> cfy: 的确压缩后就不能添加了， 谢谢，搞定了
<silverzhao> 终于能上了！
<silverzhao> 郁闷！刚刚大部分国外ip地址的网站都上不了！
<calebot> silverzhao: vpn 啊
<silverzhao> calebot: 没用vpn，本来想用ssh的，后来发现那个地址也是国外的，悲哀呀～～～
<silverzhao> calebot: 没有vpn
<imadper> 距离大中华局域网的规定完工时间只剩半年了，gfw在不断努力着
<silverzhao> 唉，我这儿ubuntu.org.cn现在又上不了了……
<imadper> 我感觉政府要逼我们早饭
<imadper> 造反
<silverzhao> imadper: 算了算了，莫谈国事……
<silverzhao> 求教：最近用arch，一直用的是xfce，现在想要自己搭建图形界面，有什么推荐吗？
<silverzhao> 昨天试了试openbox，发现移动窗口时，占用的cpu挺大的，所以wm还是打算用compiz，panel打算用tint2，不过其他的就不知道怎么弄了。
<silverzhao> 求帮助。
<silverzhao> 呃，不是，求指教。
<jlzhang> silverzhao: 我用过fvwm，真不是普通用户玩的。
<hata> fvwm什么的最喜欢了
<jlzhang> hata: 我自己配的真难看，把别人的配置文件拿来修改修改也没意思。
<jlzhang> hata: 还是老老实实用gnome
<hata> ff那个vim插件果然威武
<oooo> 浏览器vim感觉好？
<hata> 功能很完善
<hata> 可以应付一般网站
<fvw> oooo: 一般啦 xkeymac才厉害
<fvw> oooo: 什么都变成 emacs了
<oooo> fvw: emacs？
<oooo> fvw: 那有没有gedit风格的ff插件呐
<hata> emacs应该直接开个webkit算了
<silverzhao> 大家好，我在用arch，想用compiz + tint2等搭建一个图形环境，求教还需要什么其他的呢？
<gentinux> hello
<fvw> oooo: gedit有人用吗？
<^k^> gentinux, 好  ㍥ 
<hata> silverzhao←␣←; xorg-server
<gentinux> 我用9.04，但是不能用network-manager 建立vpn联接
<hata> silverzhao←␣←; compiz自己能成为session吗
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 这个是怎么回事啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331016&p=2325182#p2325182 如图： 统计信息: 发表于 由 leo76 — 2011-05-13 13:45
<lemonhall> edison0354: 退了
<lemonhall> ofan: 馈线看来很重要啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 人嫩?
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？
<jyf1987> 我真想日死ubuntu阿
<jyf1987> 居然给我检查libncurses 把我改过的链接又给改回来
<edison0354> lemonhall: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287602
<^k^> ⇪ title: Grub 2 Title Tweaks Thread - Ubuntu Forums
<hata> 哈，这是特点
<edison0354> lemonhall: 这篇文章，还有开始链出去的几个帖子，都很不错的！
<hata> ubuntu不喜欢你直接修改配置文档啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我现在才知道对于无线通讯领域10db的差别可是可以让一个工程师感到郁闷的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不懂
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你root的程序有global menu不？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不知道。。我正在用10.01
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不知道。。我正在用10.10
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不过我发觉我已经有一个多月没用WIN7了。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 说明你不玩游戏
<lemonhall> edison0354: 自从它的显卡出问题之后，我就懒得折腾它了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不不不，今晚回去还是要折腾一下。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 有点想玩红警。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我正收拾grub1.99
<lemonhall> edison0354: 虽然估计也就是玩20分钟
<void1> 红警还是要95来玩啊
<gentinux> xp 玩红警无压力
<void1> 压力是没，但是要的就是感觉 :D
<gentinux> 也是;)
<youyuan> hi
<^k^> youyuan, 好  ㍦ 
<gentinux> youyuan:hello
<youyuan> hello
<^k^> youyuan, 好  ㍦ 
<silverzhao> 终于又上来了！刚刚又访问不了国外ip的网站，于是这个irc也进不了……
<gentinux> silverzhao：最近访问外网各种不给力
<alpha080> 奇怪我这边又全正常了
<edison0354> lemonhall: hidden menu还是弄不出来，纠结阿
<fvw> 突然那么静
<kevinyoung> 请问我的ubuntu能上qq但无法浏览网页
<kevinyoung> 是怎么回事啊
<palomino|working> 80端口被封印了 ？
<palomino|working> 还是没设置dns?
<kevinyoung> 怎样开启
<palomino|working> ping www.google.com看能ping出ip来么?
<alpha080> cat /etc/resolve.conf
<kevinyoung> 能ping通
<kevinyoung> 但无法上网
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> telnet www.google.com 80 看看能连上么
<kevinyoung> 我试一下
<kevinyoung> 没反映啊
<kevinyoung> Connected to www.google.com.
<kevinyoung> Escape character is '^]'.
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 关于ls -sh这个命令…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331023&p=2325261#p2325261 刚才下了一个2.6.32.tar.bz2的linux源码包，大小为63M。解压后用ls -sh查看显示2.6.32文件夹的大小才4.0k！！但是用鼠标右键查看是357.5M。是我用错命令了吗？ 什么命令才可以显示357.5M？？？Screenshot-2.pngScreenshot-3.png 统计信息: 发表于  ...
<ubuntu> wpopo
<zhangkaixuan> MySQL数据库分支MariaDB 5.2.6发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/mariadb-5-2-6/
<^k^> ⇪ title: MySQL 数据库分支 MariaDB 5.2.6 发布 : OSMSG
<gemfield> 如何说一句话让整个聊天室的人收到？
<hv54> 现在就能阿！
<gemfield> hv54: 类似于这样的效果
<kevinyoung> gemfield: 输入名称前一个字母按tab键
<gemfield> kevinyoung: 那是对一个人
<gemfield> kevinyoung: 我是说群发
<kevinyoung> gemfield: 那我就不知道了
<jyf1987> iGoogle: cjb那个厂家是谁阿 为何提供这么好的服务
<hata> kevinyoung←␣←; 给点功德心
<kevinyoung> hata: 我自己都不知道我怎样给啊？
<oooo> vimperator大家有用的没
<gemfield> kevinyoung: ：（
<hata> oooo←␣←; 还好
<kevinyoung> gemfield: 呵呵
<oooo> follow hint正常吗
<gemfield> kevinyoung: 你用的什么客户端？
<hata> oooo←␣←; 不懂，我vim的资历上浅
<kevinyoung> gemfield: irssi
<hata> oooo←␣←; 但是对付js的效果有点吃力
<oooo> hata: 就是你按下f，然后选择要浏览的链接
<kevinyoung> gemfield: 你呢？
<hata> oooo←␣←; 可以
<gemfield> kevinyoung: 哦，SYSZUXdesk
<oooo> hata: 我的不正常
<silverzhao> 哎呀～不行了！今天一下午都在和qiang作斗争，每几分钟就上不了国外ip的网站，郁闷！没法活了！
<kevinyoung> gemfield: 你那个是在终端中使用的吗？
<kevinyoung> gemfield: 还是一个独立的软件？
<gemfield> kevinyoung: 不是，是ui界面的
<hata> oooo←␣←; 是不是冲突了，和某某插件
<oooo> hata: 比如我想点击第43个链接，我按下4，然后编号就变了，继续输入3，按下enter就没反应了
<kevinyoung> gemfield: 哦
<oooo> hata: 我装了Efirefox
<hata> oooo←␣←; 正常的情况下，不用按enter就有反应了
<hata> oooo←␣←; 什么好，Eff
<oooo> hata: 就是一个firefox的主题
<oooo> hata: elementary主题
<hata> oooo←␣←; 囧，应该妹关系
 * microcai hi 
<kevinyoung> 我这个机子硬是上不了网啊？
 * microcai microcai 在这里，谁找我 PK 的？！
<kevinyoung> 哪个高手指点哈哦？
 * microcai hi 
 * microcai microcai 在这里，谁找我 PK 的？！
<alpha080> 不是我= =
<microcai> kevinyoung: 我喜欢和人 PK, 我喜欢告诉别人他们很傻~~~~
<alpha080> 话说microcai最近在邮件列表里刷屏啊
<oooo> hata: 刚刚把那个禁用了一下，正常了，；D。
<kevinyoung> microcai: 呵呵
<oooo> hata：汗啊
<microcai> alpha080:  ...... 这个邮件列表多少人？怎么你也在的！？
<hata> hata←␣←; 主题的力量真强大
<hata> oooo←␣←; 主题的力量真强大
<kevinyoung> 怎样上网啊？
<alpha080> microcai: 不知道啊，俺就不能进去么。。。俺是卧底的
<microcai> kevinyoung: 你不是已经在上网了！
<kevinyoung> microcai: 不能浏览网页
<microcai> alpha080: 讨厌潜水的人。
<microcai> kevinyoung:  ... 代理设置一下
<kevinyoung> microcai: 怎样设置啊?
<microcai> kevinyoung:  去掉就行
<hv54> 额....
<alpha080> microcai: 你就这样对待新手滴？
<microcai> alpha080:  ... ... 他是老手
<alpha080> 等偶炼成神功，再跟你PK
<hv54> 神马PK？？
<kevinyoung> microcai:  对ubuntu11.04还不熟悉啊
<microcai> alpha080: 新手在 TX 哪里聊qq群。
<kevinyoung> 不知道怎样搞
<microcai> kevinyoung: 用 Fedora 好了
<hv54> microcai: 群号是多少？？
<alpha080> 呃，不知道gentoo还有个qq群。。。
<kevinyoung> microcai: 不爱下载咯
<microcai> hv54: 不知道啊。我不用 QQ 的
<kevinyoung> microcai: 网速不给力
<microcai> kevinyoung:  开 ssh 我登录进去帮你安装  Fedora
<microcai> kevinyoung: 今天电脑别关机就可以了，
<Kandu> jyf1987: dpkg-divert
<kevinyoung> microcai: 谢谢你了我还是用ubuntu吧，难得在搞了
<Kandu> jyf1987: 自己改下就好嘛
<microcai> hv54: 在 #windows-cn
<microcai> ...
<microcai> 囧
<microcai> 我一打人家就走啊
<microcai> 你们谁用 ntp 调节时间的？
<zhangkaixuan> Chrome Stable 11.0.696.68 发布，将内置的Flash播放器更新到了10.3 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/chrome-stable-11-0-696-68/
<kevinyoung> microcai: 你们搞什么啊？pk神马
<hata> chromE
<microcai> kevinyoung: ?
<hata> chrome的更新消息容易不起眼
<kevinyoung> microcai: 你们不是在pk嘛？
<hata> 永远
<jyf1987> Kandu: 啥东西
<MaskRay> microcai: 前几天问的那个终端模式的问题
<MaskRay> microcai: 是这样的，cooked mode 默认开起了 icrnl onlcr opost
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... 囧，多终端模式没研究
<MaskRay> microcai: \r 被转换成 \n 传递给应用程序
<microcai> MaskRay:  s/多/对/g
<MaskRay> microcai: 因为 opost && onlcr，\n 在终端上会显示为 \r\n
<MaskRay> microcai: opost 是开启输出处理，onlcr 是某一种把 \n 转换为 \r\n 的输出处理
<MaskRay> microcai: 并不是你敲了 \r，那个什么队列就收到 \n
<microcai> ... ...
<microcai> MaskRay: 知道啦 .... 囧。我对这些没研究的....
<^k^> 新⇨ GTK+和QT • 高手帮我看看，QT例子怎么打不开啊，急，，， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331026&p=2325294#p2325294 刚安装的QT Creator,可是自带的实例打不开啊....... 出现Starting /usr/lib/qt4/examples/network/network-chat-build-desktop/network-chat... Failed to start program. Path or permissions wrong? 求解。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 次但栏目家 — 2011-05-1 ...
<MaskRay> 这几天一直研究 expect，终端模式改来改去的
 * edison0354 谁有主题是爱国主义的论文一类的？1500字左右～
<iGoogle> 网上去抄
 * microcai edison0354 强国论坛上多了去了
<iGoogle> expect都研究几天啊。
<edison0354> iGoogle: 我就是打算抄的……
<kevinyou1g> 妈的学校叫我们天天去唱红歌把我都搞晕了
<microcai> iGoogle: 人家小学生嘛，
<edison0354> kevinyou1g: 我今晚还得去的
<kevinyou1g> edison0354: 呵呵悲哀啊
<kevinyou1g> edison0354: 都是他妈薄熙来搞的事
<edison0354> iGoogle: 我觉得我还是抄个建党90周年吧……
<zmcbb30> edison0354: 学生 ？
<edison0354> zmcbb30: 恩……
<zmcbb30> edison0354: 多大？
<edison0354> zmcbb30: 20……
<zmcbb30> 大学生还搞这玩意 ？
<fvw> zmcbb30: hehe
<edison0354> zmcbb30: 淡定，兲朝特色射会主义河蟹射会
 * zmcbb30 我们万众一心 ， 抱着敌人的老婆 ， 前进，前进，前进进..........
<calebot> 我们万众一心 ， 抱着敌人的老婆 ， 前进，前进，前进进..........
<calebot> 中国特色的资本主义奴隶社会
<edison0354> calebot: 额，是你是台湾的那个吧？
<jyf1987> calebot: 你现在肉身翻墙了 得意了
<kevinyou1g> calebot: 共产党都是一党专政
<jyf1987> 留下我们再受苦 nnd
<calebot> edison0354: 是啊
<jyf1987> calebot: 国军为何不反攻？
<calebot> jyf1987: 说不定哪天就被圈进墙内了
<edison0354> calebot: 求解放……
<jyf1987> calebot: 你不是去了美利坚了么
<edison0354> jyf1987: 不如咱们去台湾投靠他吧……
<calebot> 台湾网络不好啊
<kevinyou1g> 哪个是台湾的哦？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我就怕我们前脚去台湾 后面解放军就收复了 那就郁闷了
<calebot> 泡菜网络好, 可是泡菜妹子丑
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<jyf1987> 要跑不如跑去美加澳新
<jyf1987> calebot: 可以整容呢
<zmcbb30> calebot: 丑吗 ？
<calebot> 新--
<kevinyou1g> calebot: 台湾的？
<edison0354> calebot: 台湾网络不行？至少能正常用Google服务啊……
<calebot> 澳洲也在搞墙啊
<calebot> 还是美加吧
<marvin-42> 我覺得還是去台拯救他比較好
<edison0354> calebot: 我一句话导致你被围观了……
<calebot> 兲朝高新技术墙输出各国啊
<calebot> 新加坡的墙比兲朝的墙还厉害 <- 不过因为他们地方小
<hata> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/DesignerPlayground/WindowTiling
<^k^> ⇪ title: GnomeShell/DesignerPlayground/WindowTiling - GNOME Live!
<edison0354> calebot: 厉害在哪里？
<calebot> edison0354: 他们连黄网都封
<marvin-42> 一個沒有哲學系的地方。。。。
<calebot> 不给人民活路啊
<edison0354> hata: 还是先把global menu弄出来吧
<jyf1987> 澳洲和德国也有墙壁 nnd 还是美加好点
<edison0354> calebot: ……
<edison0354> jyf1987: 荷兰有不？
<hata> 会增加强奸率的
<calebot> 咱不搞反动, 连低俗娱乐都被封啊
<jyf1987> edison0354: 荷兰可以合法弄大麻 lol
<calebot> 凄惨的
<calebot> 德国不能用 tor 啊
<jyf1987> calebot: 你在台湾 有什么反动不反动的 土共这么反动 登录台湾都没被抓
<hata> edison0354←␣←; 要那个干什么
<calebot> jyf1987: 我是说新加坡啊
<edison0354> hata: ……
<jyf1987> calebot: 额 我说的新是新西兰阿 新加坡这种烂国家有什么好去的 比大陆限制还多
<zmcbb30> edison0354: 教几个红歌来唱一下
<iGoogle> 那去伊斯兰？
<calebot> 新西兰倒不错, 没有软件专利
<iGoogle> 你们又瞎说了
 * zmcbb30 我们万众一心 ， 抱着敌人的老婆 ， 前进，前进，前进进..........
<iGoogle> 包包，难怪雕怕你了
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 啥
<kevinyou1g> 大陆的你们在吵国安局的来了
<edison0354> zmcbb30: ……
<iGoogle> 你这心态，雕心里紧张的
<edison0354> kevinyou1g: 又是个肉身翻墙的？
 * zmcbb30 我在马路边，捡到五分钱 ， 拿去买了盐 ， 吃了真甜。。。。。
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 什么心态 ？
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 靠。。。。。nnd。。。。。雕当上公墓猿了
 * edison0354 建党90周年小学作文，这是神马东西……
<iGoogle> 召唤来先
<kevinyou1g> edison0354: 好不，我也还在老共的淫威下
<iGoogle> 额
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 雕叔脱离组织了
<iGoogle> 所以嘛。雕是你的敌人了。
<zmcbb30> 。。。。。。。。
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 没有的 ， 我一直争取雕叔回来
<^k^> 新⇨ 软件推荐 • 求助，用过傲游3的请帮忙解答！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331030&p=2325331#p2325331 请问有用过傲游3的吗，傲游3占用内存大吗，功能和速度怎么样呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lxxf123 — 2011-05-13 16:04
<edison0354> 咋傲游3穿越过来了？
<zmcbb30> edison0354: 至少国人没有信仰 ， 这个比较可怕
<lofwind> 是广告吧。
<jyf1987> zmcbb30: 到未必是国人无信仰 历史上也有好多靠宗教起义的 只是统治者怕你这么搞 所以尽力压制 迫害 并且在舆论上搞臭你
<edison0354> zmcbb30: 那些都是封建迷信，毒害淫民思想的，要坚持共产主义理想的……
<dream1986> 不用傲游，直接用ie8,ie9,firefox,chrome吧
<zmcbb30> jyf1987: 没有普遍的信仰
<jyf1987> zmcbb30: 干嘛要普遍信仰？
<zmcbb30> jyf1987: 不是说同一种 ， 是多数人有信仰  ， 只要有
<jyf1987> zmcbb30: 干嘛非要有信仰？ 你这不也跟土共一样的独裁么
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<zmcbb30> jyf1987: 你歪曲了
<zmcbb30> jyf1987: 信仰是一种对美好事物的追求
<edison0354> zmcbb30: 淫民们现在是在为生存而战，而信仰是生活的内容，所以～
<jyf1987> zmcbb30: 我反对你的观点就是歪曲 那你这跟反共就是反华不是一样的逻辑么
<lofwind> 这里的人好像无聊的比较多。
<jyf1987> 是你自己对信仰的定义太独裁了
<jyf1987> 大多数人的信仰不符合你的胃口 你就称之为无信仰
<zmcbb30> jyf1987: 不要上纲上线
<jyf1987> 你看 你还学会了给人带帽子了
<zmcbb30> jyf1987: 少用非此则彼的判断
<lerosua> 又见口水战了 :-)
<jyf1987> 是你先用的么 以子之矛 攻子之盾
<zmcbb30> jyf1987: 说你一句就给你扣帽子
<jyf1987> lerosua: 恩 今天无聊
<wrx4ever> 想知道两位多大年纪 ：）
<jyf1987> zmcbb30: 那我说两句不同意见就是歪曲了？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 其实是你先歪曲人家的……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 为何？
 * edison0354 我是党的好儿子，哦耶～
<zmcbb30> jyf1987: 你这个确实是歪曲 ， 你先说一下你对信仰这个词的理解 ， 你是局限在宗教上面了 ， 继而直接联系到政党
<Evanescence> 现在能买到maemo系统的Nokia N900 手机么？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 额 我才是党的儿子 呵呵
<lerosua> 你们都是党fuck了谁生下 的啊 ...
<jyf1987> zmcbb30: 谁说信仰是局限在宗教的 难道我热爱科学 这不是一种信仰么？
 * edison0354   穿越血与火的历史烟云，历经建设与改革的风雨洗礼，伟大的中国共产党即将迎来她90岁的生日
<jyf1987> lerosua: 我爹确实是党员阿 所以我确实是党的好儿子阿
<wrx4ever> 大家用包容的态度去讨论，或许会收获更多的讯息吧。价值与否自己有自己的反思。
<edison0354> lerosua: D已经把全国淫民都FUCK了……
 * kevinyoung 
<lofwind> edison0354: ……
<zmcbb30> edison0354: 我家没有D○
<lofwind> edison0354: 您说话真好玩。
<edison0354> zmcbb30: ……
<edison0354> lofwind: 河蟹，河蟹，今晚去唱红歌！
<lofwind> 呵呵。
<jyf1987> zmcbb30: 你对人民本身就要求不当
 * kevinyoung 你们不要在吵了，春哥才是我们伟大的神
<zmcbb30> jyf1987: 我对人民没啥要求
<edison0354> kevinyoung: 万一有曾哥教的呢？
<jyf1987> zmcbb30: 那你何必忿忿于他们没有你所谓的信仰呢？
<kevinyoung> edison0354: 那就把他们杀光
<jyf1987> 信仰是一种中性的东西 无所谓好与坏 拜金也是一种信仰阿 现在国人不是好多拜金信仰的
<jyf1987> 犬儒也是一种信仰阿 国人不也是普遍犬儒
<edison0354> NoIE: 我的爪机很神奇的用豌豆荚装软件都超时……
<zmcbb30> jyf1987: 仅限于“正义”“理性”“仁爱”
<jyf1987> 这些你都视而不见 你要的是 积极的 正面的信仰 所以我说你要求过高
<kevinyoung> edison0354: 春哥是我们唯一的神主宰
<jyf1987> 我对正义没兴趣
<lerosua> kevinyoung: 在这里，ee才是神，你们这些异教徒 ... 等 ee回来收拾你们
<jyf1987> 理性与 正义和仁爱不应该放一块 如果你走理性的道路  就应该容忍不正义  不仁爱
<zmcbb30> jyf1987: 对积极的 正面的信仰 都要求过高 ， 那还有什么追求
<edison0354> lerosua: ……
<lerosua> jyf1987: 你继承了党性，当然对正义没兴趣。
<jyf1987> zmcbb30: 因为世界不是那么理想的
<jyf1987> lerosua: hoho
<wrx4ever> zmcbb30:  没有最好不是不去更好的理由。
<jyf1987> 为什么要有正义呢？无非是人不要为难人 可是人不为难人 就可以为难动物 杀戮动物么？ 倘若又规定不能为难动物 难道植物就活该被为难？ 可是我们每天饮食就在为难着动物植物？ 这是现实 理想的状况是人人都光合作用自己合成能量 可是你目前做不到
<zmcbb30> jyf1987: 难道裆没教你一分为二的看问题 ， 对魔鬼的正义就是将他消灭
<NoIE> edison0354: ?.?
<hata> 怎样update 之前 git clone了的项目
<edison0354> NoIE: 用自带market还能装的，很诡异的
<zmcbb30> jyf1987: 扯太远了
<jyf1987> 既然你做不到 也在心安理得地做着这些 为何要对那些可怜的人要求那么多呢
<edison0354> hata: git pull
<jyf1987> zmcbb30: 我可不是为党说话哦
<edison0354> NoIE: 周日来北邮不？
<zmcbb30> jyf1987: 肯定是裆遗传的 ， 老是转移话题
<lerosua> 大家要小心，jyf1987是高级五毛，当然不会直接讲党的好话的。
<jyf1987> zmcbb30: 你现在不就开始扣帽子了
<lerosua> zmcbb30: 这位群众，就看清楚事实真相了
<jyf1987> 呵呵 lerosua 那你就是我上司 我经常去你那里汇报工作
<zmcbb30> jyf1987: 我没扣 ， 你自己说你是裆的儿子 ， 儿子没有遗传 ？
<jyf1987> zmcbb30: 这个怎么遗传？
<zmcbb30> jyf1987: 你最清楚
<jyf1987> zmcbb30: 呵呵 我就要你说
<edison0354> zmcbb30: jyf1987: 你俩表涉及到人身攻击啊……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我可没攻击他哦
<jyf1987> 不过他呢 也谈不上攻击我 只是扣帽子而已
<wrx4ever> 语言是们学问啊 呵呵
<jyf1987> 不想说就算了 谈谈昨晚一个发现
<lerosua> edison0354: 有争论才有火花啊。
<kenifanying> 有没人在debian 下用过shutter?
<jyf1987> 昨晚大概1点样子 这里来了个人 nick貌似用了特殊符号 导致我pidgin上显示不了他
<hata> edison0354←␣←; 后面跟什么参数
<lerosua> jyf1987: 1 点还不睡...
<zmcbb30> jyf1987: 裆的日常所作所为影响着你
<jyf1987> 正常的记录是 %H时%M分%S秒  xxxx  可是那个人的发炎是 %Y年-%m月-%d日 %H时%M分%S妙
<zmcbb30> jyf1987: 你在小时候就已经潜移默化
<jyf1987> 很奇怪
<jyf1987> zmcbb30: 这是很显然的 党也吃饭 我也吃饭
<kenifanying> debian 下的shutter 无法使用"Screenshot-->Run a plugin"，怎么回事？其它发行版用户有没这种现象？
<zmcbb30> jyf1987: 不说你吃饭
<zmcbb30> jyf1987: 是裆的行为方式
<jyf1987> zmcbb30: 党用简体中文 我也用简体中文
<jyf1987> 还有普通话
<lerosua> jyf1987: 可怜啊，你没五道杠吧
<zmcbb30> jyf1987: 你还转移话题 ？
<jyf1987> lerosua: 三道杠曾经有过
<zmcbb30> jyf1987: 你明知道我说的是哪方面的
<jyf1987> zmcbb30: 好吧 你说行为 那你说说我有哪些行为是潜移默化的呢
<lerosua> jyf1987: 发hosts给你了，收邮件吧
<jyf1987> lerosua:  看到过
<lerosua> jyf1987: 我说一点，档给你的遗传是，假民主，真独裁
<lerosua> 得罪了jyf1987了，我沉一会。
<jyf1987> lerosua: hoho
<jyf1987> 可是我怎么独裁呢
<lerosua> jyf1987: 不过我觉得不对。
<lerosua> jyf1987: 收回刚才的话，给你的遗传应该是对民主根本不肖于假。
<jyf1987> 我其实追求的是绝对理性 可惜在现实也是很难做到
<jyf1987> 世界还是矛盾的
<lerosua> jyf1987: 马克思理论你倒用得精
<jyf1987> lerosua: hoho 我倒是希望能用得精阿 可以去人大考个学位用用
<zmcbb30> lerosua: 借马列思想之名 ， 其实漏洞百出
<jyf1987> lerosua: 现在可以了 wtf
<jyf1987> 嘿嘿 背黑锅没支票
<hata> GLIB_GSETTINGS: command not found 是缺哪一个
<zhangkaixuan> 淘汰 Firefox 3.5 成 Mozilla 首要目标 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/firefox-3-5-mozilla/
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 淘汰iceweasel吧。
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: 你发的果然都是老新闻……
<zhangkaixuan> Google Storage 全面开放 免费提供5GB的存储空间 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/google-storage-for-developers/
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: 这个更老了……
<zhangkaixuan> edison0354:刚刚在InfoQ上看到...
<jiero> 新闻呃。
<jyf1987> 昨天申请开放了 可是在storage里没法创建bucket
<lerosua> 没明白那个 task api怎么用。
<jiero> Evolution RTS登录 desura ，目标直指最佳RTS游戏～
<jiero> 想要尝试，使用 rapid pin evo:stable
<jyf1987> lerosua: 这个倒是可以用来做个 android应用哦 至少目前3G网络还没收到墙干扰 我gtalk gmail在手机上没有问题
<lerosua> jyf1987: 被墙是迟早的事
<jyf1987> lerosua: 日历还行 日历的提醒是短信 如果能截获就更好了
<lerosua> jyf1987: 我gtalk又断线了
<edison0354> lerosua: 我不断啊
<edison0354> lerosua: 我是联通的
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我就看你每天爪机在线……
<jyf1987> lerosua: 我的还好阿 今天一天没断  你是不是用了ipv6的 怀疑今天开始切ipv6
<BaByChU_> wcdma vpdn的飘过
<jyf1987> edison0354: lol 呵呵
<lerosua>   jyf1987你咋知道今天切ipv6
<tenzu> 崩溃，chromium装不上插件不知道为毛
<BaByChU_> tenzu: 看看权限对不对
<jyf1987>  lerosua 猜的呗 今天一整天gtalk都没事 但是gmail倒是有问题 后来我换回ipv4也没啥了
<jyf1987> 就是reader老搞 nnd
<tenzu> BaByChU_: 我更怀疑是网络问题
<lerosua> jyf1987: 你也就乱猜
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 墙是dns毒化  其实和ipv4v6关系不是很大
<BaByChU_> tenzu: 你是下载不来还是什么É
<jyf1987> BaByChU_: 我都是本地hosts的
<jyf1987> lerosua: 那还能整样 我要干活的
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: dns还是有远程请求的
<tenzu> BaByChU_: installing，然后出现超时之类的提示
<jyf1987> BaByChU_: 是有 但是关于google的记录我全写在hosts里 难道在请求别的域名的记录的时候会顺便返回一些数据污染本地的cache?
<BaByChU_> tenzu: installing那就不是网络问题了
<lerosua> jyf1987: 又是五点了，miui应该发布更新了。
<lerosua> 去论坛看一下有啥更新
<jyf1987> lerosua: 哦 对了 这周要给我更新
<jyf1987> lerosua: 上周那个更新 那个播放器严重退化 nnd
<lerosua> jyf1987: 没这么严重吧，播放器一直没换过啊
<jyf1987> lerosua: 这帮人为了商业利益阉割了太多功能了 还不如直接让我花钱买下播放器
<cfy> MaskRay: virtualbox的网络不太会设置.....
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你自己没感觉 现在的播放器 不能选播放模式 只有一个随机播放 操
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 我之前搞CCIE的时候顺便研究过DNS安全  我翻翻以前的文档
<jyf1987> BaByChU_: 那你翻翻看 给我普及下知识
<lerosua> jyf1987: 很少用播放器放歌
<jyf1987> BaByChU_: 不过dns 不是最近出了新的sec么
<tenzu> The app is currently unreachable. 哭了。。。
<jyf1987> lerosua: 那个功能搞得我很火大 而且以前播放器有播放条 你可以拖动改变进度 现在没了
<lerosua> ...
<lerosua> jyf1987: 那你换第三方播放器吧
<jyf1987> 现在就是加了在线音乐的标签栏 这显然是为了商业专门退化的
<jyf1987> lerosua: 只能继续更新了 nnd
<lerosua> jyf1987: 一直有在线音乐的，
<jyf1987> lerosua: 以前那个不明显 现在突出了
<lerosua> jyf1987: 晕，你根本没搞清楚那个界面而已，没调出进度条而已
<jyf1987> lerosua: 没有
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 就是我刚刚说的远程dns解析的问题  你只做了本地的是没用的
<jyf1987> BaByChU_: 这是个怎么回事 说具体点
 * edison0354 盖茨夫人接受采访时说到：我们家从来不用苹果的产品，甚至连苹果都不吃～ 坐在一旁的乔布斯不屑一顾的说到：切～那有什么了不起的，我们家连窗户都没有…扎克伯格说：你们敢不要脸吗？
<jyf1987> 妈的 我就靠 gmail和greader掉命 今天一天reader都老断
<tenzu> jyf1987: 偷渡吧
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 你装一个抓包的  看看53端口的流量就知道了  不需要解释
<jyf1987> tenzu: 偷渡到坡国 那不是又入火坑么
<jyf1987> BaByChU_: 我想知道协议级的解释阿
<edison0354> jyf1987: 现在的reader还可以的
<tenzu> jyf1987: 去日本啊
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我这老断
<jyf1987> 本来我都是上午看完 今天到现在了 居然还有300多条没看
<jyf1987> tenzu: 日本难去
<tenzu> firefox也不能下载插件，这世界是肿么了啊
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: gfw给你的53流量扰乱了
<tenzu> jyf1987: 那就只有棒子了
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 只要你出去的路是要经过gfw的 就一定要被毒化   所有出国的dns请求都是被gfw重写过的  除了加密的流量
<jyf1987> BaByChU_: 诶 早期的协议也太信任外界了吧
<jyf1987> tenzu: 还是去英语国家吧
<jyf1987> 我也只会英语这个外语
<tenzu> jyf1987: 打算从蒙古过境？
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 就算你用了google的dns 8.8.8.8之类  但是你到8.8.8.8的流量事先是经过gfw的 所以你8.8.8.8返回的53流量还是会被重写
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 也就是说8.8.8.8返回的流量是正确的 但是8.8.8.8到你那边经过gfw  这个53请求就被改写了
<jyf1987> BaByChU_: 可是我的 google域名是写在 /etc/hosts 阿 为何他还要走8.8.8.8呢 难道你的意思是 我向 8.8.8.8请求 baidu的记录 他返回baidu的记录 并且追加一条 google的伪造记录？
<jyf1987> tenzu: 去vietnam
<tenzu> jyf1987: 越南妹子好
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 没用的 我打个比方 就算你用了socks代理 但是如果socks代理没有开启远程dns的话 你的53请求还是要通过本地 也就是经过gfw不受socks保护的传递 自然而然会被毒化
<jyf1987> BaByChU_: 为何 /etc/hosts没用？
<jyf1987> 看来我要找ccie的书看了
<BaByChU_> jyf1987: 等一下 我做几个贴图
<jyf1987> gfw催我发奋学习阿
<BaByChU> jyf1987: 太麻烦了 切换线路就断开 算了还是用说的吧
<BaByChU> jyf1987: 我打个比方
<jyf1987> BaByChU:  你不是要画图么 画出来传 paste就是了
<BaByChU> jyf1987: 我还是说吧   你nslookup看google和youtube出来的ip串列其实是一样的
<jyf1987> 行我看下
<BaByChU> jyf1987: 但是带google的请求就能过来  youtube的就过不来  所以说你本地的hosts是没用的
<jyf1987> BaByChU: 我看了 ip不一样阿
<BaByChU> jyf1987: 这样  你直接访问youtube返回的ip
<jyf1987> BaByChU: 到google
<jyf1987> 那就是墙检测HOST了
<BaByChU> jyf1987: 这就是远程的意义  你本地的hosts只是指向google的entrance而已 返回的是youtube还是google还是什么都没有要看gfw有没有毒化你的dns
<jyf1987> 哦 我知道你意思了 可是这个不算dns吧 是google所有可访问的服务器ip都是个请求前端
<jyf1987> 返回什么内容取决于host
<BaByChU> jyf1987: 我有自己的服务器  上面有好几个网站   只有一个ip  大家知道是nginx虚拟服务器的概念  但是如何定向就是这个远程dns的概念
<jyf1987> 墙检测到hosts有问题的 直接就丢了 活着改写
<BaByChU> jyf1987: 你访问xxx。xxx。xxx到的是xxx.xxx.xxx的网页 访问yyy是yyy的网页  但是ip都是一样的   这个dns的毒化就类似你访问xxx，给你毒化到一个ttt的网页 而ttt是不存在的
<BaByChU> jyf1987: 当然gfw
<jyf1987> 有可能
<BaByChU> jyf1987: 当然gfw不是单纯的dns毒化 也有流量丢弃等防火墙的作用
<jyf1987> 要好好研究下网络
<BaByChU> jyf1987: 不是有可能  是工作原理就是这样的  我当时搞CCIE安全的时候  把思科tcpip里面关于dns的那些都搞了一遍   gfw其实是很弱智的  你只要给你的dns请求嵌套一个外壳 他就没办法了
<microcai> BaByChU: gfw  弱智，但是你被弱智的人统治了
<BaByChU> microcai: 暂时统治不了我 谢谢
<jyf1987> microcai: 外行领导内行 这一直是特色
<jyf1987> BaByChU: 他不是弱智问题 是他要控制的流量太大了 没法详细检测阿
<BaByChU> jyf1987: 所以天朝投入了很多钱
<jyf1987> BaByChU: 不过 现在都是分包给各个具体的人和公司 还是有许多巧妙的思路会出来的
<BaByChU> jyf1987: 总之我是墙外的人 哈哈
<jyf1987> BaByChU: 物理断网 你也得意不到哪里去 还是 肉身翻墙靠谱
<jyf1987> 国军还招人不
<BaByChU> jyf1987: 物理怎么断  等他断了我已经在国外了
<jyf1987> BaByChU: 新疆不就测试过物理断网？
<jyf1987> BaByChU: 我前面就说了 肉身翻墙才是最靠谱的 其他都没谱
<BaByChU> jyf1987: 是啊  其他只是暂缓之计
<Colin-shzsc> 最近发现在 Ubuntu 下面用的好好的 wallproxy 配置放到 win 下服务器端就会返回 500，都是走 ipv6，只不过 Ubuntu 是 tunnel broker 而 win 下是改了地址的 teredo
<BaByChU> jyf1987: 国外也恶心  她吗的流量限制  一个越才60G流量  我国内一天就60G流量了。。。。
<microcai> jyf1987:  又开始这种论调了
<Colin-shzsc> 流量限制……那倒还真挺恶心……
<jyf1987> BaByChU: 赚得多 搞个流量大的就是了
<jyf1987> microcai: 啥？
<BaByChU> jyf1987: 没有限制的网络质量都很差
<microcai> jyf1987:  BaByChU 又开始这种论调了，国外也恶心~~~~ 国外也监控 ~~~ 国外也实名 ~~~~~
<jyf1987> microcai: 国外确实也有限制 也有恶心阿 但是恶心有程度深浅阿 限制有多少阿 BaByChU用他的实际行动告诉我们哪个更好点
<BaByChU> microcai: 60G50加元一个月 我宁愿被墙  反正可以翻
<BaByChU> http://imagebin.org/153101
<microcai> BaByChU: 我和你换吧。 你来天朝享受，我去加拿大受罪
<BaByChU> microcai: 我现在在国内 我很享受天朝的网速
<BaByChU> microcai: 看到我的贴图了么
<jyf1987> BaByChU: 60G一个月 是什么网络？
<jyf1987> 不是也有光纤的么
<microcai> BaByChU: 原来是喜欢在天朝下AV啊~~~~
<naturally> 3G吧？
<BaByChU> microcai: 这要在加拿大 一个月三天两头这么下载  会被收钱收死的
<jyf1987> BaByChU: 去google搞光纤实验的那个城市 比较好
<jyf1987> BaByChU: 呵呵 版权控制得紧 资源也没那么丰富阿
<BaByChU> jyf1987: 加拿大的isp都限制流量的吧
<microcai> BaByChU: 你去韩国吧，网速最快，又没天朝和谐
<Need-Help> vic: hello
<BaByChU> microcai: 韩国就算了  现在上海的速度比韩国的快
<microcai> BaByChU: 原来在魔都啊
<Need-Help> How Update My Grub
<BaByChU> microcai: 至少我现在能10MBPS
<jyf1987> 狗日的 没考虑到这点
<jyf1987> 本来还想去加拿大 看来要修正下
<microcai> jyf1987:  BaByChU:  .. .. 在猪圈里的住不考虑饿肚子的问题。
<BaByChU> microcai: modo除了网速快 其他没什么好的了
<naturally> 我在山东，32MBps。
<jyf1987> 还是要去美利坚才行
<jyf1987> 可以拿加拿大护照在美国买农场住么
<microcai> jyf1987:  BaByChU:  .. .. 在猪圈里的猪，除了吃东西不费事，其他没什么好的了。
<jyf1987> microcai: 也是 何况现在吃东西都费事了
<BaByChU> naturally: 纠正一下是10MB/s
<BaByChU> naturally: 10x8=80
<naturally> BaByChU: 我知道，1Byte=8bit.
<microcai> BaByChU:  ... .. 100M/s 的光纤啊？！
<BaByChU> microcai: 是的
<naturally> BaByChU: 我的单位跟你一样，没错的。
<microcai> BaByChU: 个人用户是申请不到的呀！
<microcai> BaByChU: 是公司的吧！
<BaByChU> microcai: 公司只有4M
<BaByChU> microcai: 家里
<microcai> jyf1987:  BaByChU 是体制内的。否则怎么搞的到 100M的呢
<BaByChU> microcai: 嘿嘿嘿 除了体制内体制外 还有被体制遗忘的
<microcai> jyf1987:  BaByChU: 哦，那基本是已经转移了财产的前体制内人士。
<BaByChU> microcai: 有个东西叫bug
<BaByChU> microcai: 除了体制漏洞可以钻 还有技术漏洞
<microcai> jyf1987:  BaByChU: 前体制内人士利用体制的bug转移了财产的
<BaByChU> microcai: 搞技术的何来财产呢  见笑了  只是钻了电信弱智的技术漏洞而已 让自己的网络达到了光猫后面的rj45百兆口的极限而已  如果后面的口是千兆的 还会更爽的
<microcai> BaByChU: ？！！ 小心被发现
<microcai> BaByChU: 天朝这样的例子太多了
<BaByChU> microcai: 发现了也没用   至少要等到上海的光网100％覆盖 不然他们是不可能升级设备的
<microcai> BaByChU: 不是在技术手段上消灭你，而是在 特色上。
<BaByChU> microcai: 寻求政治庇护去  哈哈哈  我撤了 拜拜
<Robots> 谁会做红烧肉
<Robots> 有活着人么
<Robots> bot?
<Gun^Rose> Robots: bot?
<Robots> No
<Gun^Rose> bot要吃红烧肉？@@~
<Gun^Rose> 哇咔咔～
<Gun^Rose> 这个时间大家都忙着在路上回家呢....
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 窗口右下角的三角形.... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331044&p=2325561#p2325561 记得10.10里面是没有的 升到了11.04,窗口右下角都有个三角形，如下图： 真不是一般的丑，有原生安装11.04的么？是神马个情况？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaokang — 2011-05-13 18:28
<imadper> Robots: 红烧我会，你要做蜜汁红烧，还是普通的？
<Robots> 很香，油而不腻
<Robots> 江浙口味的
<imadper> 江浙不知道....
<imadper> Robots: 感觉只要提前腌制好了，一般都不腻...
<Robots> 腌制？不是鲜肉吗？
<iYinhang> :)
<imadper> Robots: 做之前要用料酒加少量淀粉腌制十五分钟，不然会很腻
<zhangkaixuan> 有没有用中科大源的兄弟?
<ElvisWang> 163 good
<yhzm1314> 那个快用哪个，呵呵
<yhzm1314> 163  的偶尔连不上，不过速度很不错
<yao_ziyuan> 为什么 irc 上始终没有中文茶馆 *呢*
<yao_ziyuan> freenode 上英文的有 #politics
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • 是说mpd还不支持单独的cue吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331053&p=2325664#p2325664 下了个无损，cd1.ape, cd1.cue 在ncmpcpp里只看的到ape文件，可以播放，但是没法显示各track的信息。 实在不想转成flac文件再播放。 统计信息: 发表于 由 phyware — 2011-05-13 19:36
<pt> who
<pt> ls
<alvin_rxg> hacker.org
<Robots> TeSt
<zdon> 喂
<szsloss> mei ren
<`Yinhang> :!
<flybug> 今天的irc好门冷清
<flybug> 多打了个字
<zllei> 是啊
<zdon> 為啥?
<zllei> 聊聊uwgis
<flybug> 啥是uwgis？
<zdon> 好清
<alvin_rxg> 好冷
<caleb-> 好静
<szsloss> you gui
<zdon> 有哪些irc頻道介紹?
<rothsdad> hi
<^k^> rothsdad, 好  ㍬ 
<zdon> hi
<zdon> 操
<zdon> 我走了
<szsloss> dan
<`Yinhang>  :(
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: www.hacker.org
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 我会把它一起到我botmaster。  ㍬ 
<alvin_rxg> www.hacker.org
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 如何自定义桌面的提示信息？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331061&p=2325771#p2325771 最近在研究自定义快捷键，但是用快捷键的时候桌面上没有任何提示，所以觉得界面不够友好。 请问如何用shell编写出在桌面显示的消息？就是类似网络连接或者中断时候桌面上的提示信息。 统计信息: 发表于 由 easthh — 2 ...
<void1> zenity
<lofwind> zenity是什么？
<lemonhall> edison0354: ........
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD
<lemonhall> ...............
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你咋反应这么快
<lemonhall> ofan君竟然不在？？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我也刚打开IRC……
<alvin_rxg> dzen
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好吧。。。我很想找它吐嘈
<edison0354> NoIE: 后天来不？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 非常想找他吐嘈天线问题
<szsloss> 来晚了、
<szsloss> 打 屁股
<edison0354> lemonhall: 咋了？你被辐射的不育了？
<szsloss> mei ren
<ElvisWang> szsloss:美人 还是 没人？
<szsloss> 你猜
<caleb-> 媚人
<caleb-> 媒人
<alvin_rxg> 每毎
<szsloss> 能侃的 人 都 跑了？？
<ElvisWang> 你要侃什么
<szsloss> 我要 看别人侃
<ElvisWang> szsloss: 那就悲剧了
<szsloss> 为什么啊
<ElvisWang> 你没发现就我来安慰你吗 其他人都是来围观的
<ElvisWang> 意思就是 酱油卖光了
<szsloss> 哦 酱油 被其他给打了啊
<lofwind> 好像 edison03541 他们挺能侃的。
<jiero> 谁能聊。
 * microcai 都在侃什么啊！
<jiero> 侃 这个字怎么发音？
<vic> kan
<jiero> 谁能告诉我
<szsloss> lol
<edison0354> jiero: kan
<vic> 3声
<jiero> 三声？
<jiero> too late
<jiero> 谢拉
<jiero> 。。。不常用这个字。。。
<jiero> 没听过。
<ElvisWang> szsloss: So you get it.
<szsloss> 我汗
<tenzu> -_-??
<szsloss> and you?
<lemonhall> edison0354: 发觉天线的学问真不是一般的大啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: ofan竟然还是不在。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://www.anywlan.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=91472&extra=&page=1
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我只见过定向天线用matlab算的
<cfy> lemonhall: 天线?
<lofwind> lemonhall 也挺能侃。
<lofwind> 和 edison0354 俩人侃得不亦乐乎。
<szsloss> up
<edison0354> lemonhall: 本帖隐藏的内容需要回复才可以浏览
<imtxc> 不知道为什么 我在wine安装了 gigaget 后不显示界面呢
<szsloss> wine 不是万能的
<imtxc> 以前可以的，好像前天更新了一下，就不行了
<imtxc> 以前使用正常的呢
<ElvisWang> imtxc: 其实虚拟机更爽的
<imtxc> ElvisWang：下载地址没办法只接复制到虚拟机阿
<lemonhall> edison0354: 都是高科技啊，看起来貌似是有专用软件的啊。。。
<szsloss> ElvisWang:为什么啊？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我就想请教ofan，让我看懂那个雷达图就好了
<imtxc> ElvisWang,  我用的Virtualbox
<szsloss> 很卡把
<edison0354> lemonhall: 话说i386的包咋强制装到amd64的系统上？
<ElvisWang> 那还wine干什么阿
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不手动解压的话
<ElvisWang> szsloss: vbox进入seamless模式， 很爽的
<imtxc> 不知道能不能让 virtrobox 可以跟UBUNTU 像在XP里面使用vm一养只接拖动文件
<imtxc> 而且，我也没会使用网银……
<ElvisWang> imtxc: 共享文件夹的方式很好啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不知道.......
<lemonhall> edison0354: 64位系统可以装么？不可以吧
<ElvisWang> 我从来不使用网银的说 都是卓越上订货然后货到付款
<edison0354> lemonhall: 想用包管理器装，可是不让装……
<edison0354> lemonhall: dpkg --force-architecture -i
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你就说吧，你adobe air是咋装上的……
 * jiero 以前从adobe下载了adobe air安装过
<imtxc> 可以使用固定分配把UBUNTU 的文件系统共享是么
<imtxc> 然后映射网络驱动器？
<NoIE> http://bbs.chinanews.com/blog110513-14740.shtml
<NoIE> 不小心看到了，就贴过来了。
<tenzu> chrome上tab的字体是哪里控制的？
<imtxc> 其事我的意思是 分配数据空间里面的固定跟临时 有什么区别
<myke2> MaskRay: 代码不太好写吧?
<MaskRay> myke2: 好写
<xiamx> edison0354, force arch 就可以的，前提是装了32位的lib
<myke2> MaskRay: 你怎么做的
<MaskRay> myke2: 之前我想的是对的
<edison0354> xiamx: 然后丫的还有依赖问题……
<myke2> MaskRay: 重新说下
<MaskRay> myke2: 只是要倒过来
<xiamx> edison0354, pastebin来看看？ 我也是amd64系统
<myke2> MaskRay: i递减?
<ElvisWang> imtxc: 就是只用一回和始终共享的差别吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 重新写下
<imtxc> ElvisWang: 这样的啊，谢谢你呢。
<myke2> MaskRay: f(j) >= i - j
<myke2> MaskRay: f(i) >= 2(i - j)
<myke2> MaskRay: j + f(j) >= i
<MaskRay> myke2: 一开始所有决策都可用
<myke2> MaskRay: i - 0.5 * i <= j
<myke2> MaskRay: 你按照什么顺序扫描?
<MaskRay> myke2: 一开始所有决策 j <- [0..n-1] 都可用
<edison0354> xiamx: http://pastebin.com/AtebXqKb
<myke2> MaskRay: 恩
<edison0354> xiamx: 然后其实那两个包已经装过了……
<MaskRay> myke2: 然后 i <- [0..n-1]
<myke2> MaskRay: 恩
<ElvisWang> imtxc: 分配共享空间的时候 勾选上 auto mount 也会很爽的
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后?
<MaskRay> myke2: 查找大于等于 i-f(i)/2 的最小决策
<MaskRay> myke2: 用 4*(i-j) 更新答案
<myke2> MaskRay: How to search?
<MaskRay> myke2: 然后把所有 j+f(j) == i 的决策 j 都删除
<imtxc> ElvisWang: 那就是说 可以不用选固定分配么
<myke2> MaskRay: How to search?
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 查找大于等于i - 0.5 * f(i)的最小j
<MaskRay> myke2: 并査集 h[i] == i 表示 i 是可用决策
<MaskRay> myke2: 并査集 h[i] > i 表示 i 是已删除的决策
<xiamx> edison0354, 额..加个--ignore-depends 试试？
<MaskRay> myke2: h[i] > i 还表示下一次从 h[i] 开始顺序找决策
<edison0354> xiamx: 貌似有PPA的，不想用.bin的那个装阿，不好卸……
<ElvisWang> imtxc: 额 好像还是要 permanent
<myke2> MaskRay: 不太明白
<xiamx> edison0354, 那就试试ppa，我用的是下载的deb
<shellex> http://fmn.rrfmn.com/fmn046/20110327/2255/p_large_hFap_7b3100057e3e5c41.jpg 我也看不懂他们在说什么。
<MaskRay> myke2: 这里 h[i] 始终 >= i
<imtxc> ElvisWang: aotomount有什么作用呢？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我正在看天线。。。。虽然看不太懂。。但是又明白了一些东西。。。。。。
<ElvisWang> shellex: 我也看不懂
<szsloss> shellex: me too!
<ElvisWang> imtxc: 就是开机自动挂载
<MaskRay> myke2: h[i] 表示从 [i..n-1] 找可用决策时，以 h[i] 为起始位置查找
<soiamso> tenzu: linux?
<ElvisWang> imtxc: 不用手动 net use 什么的
<imtxc> 虚拟机开机自动挂载是把
<MaskRay> myke2: 特别地，当 h[i] == i 时，i 是一个未被删除的决策
<imtxc> ElvisWang: 这样阿明白了哈
 * shellex 伸懒腰~
<ElvisWang> shellex: 很好奇 这个怎么出来的 “shellex 伸懒腰~”
<imtxc> 那是不是就是说，用PHOTOSHOP什么的话，用虚拟机比WINE靠谱吗？
<shellex> ElvisWang: 哈
<shellex> ElvisWang: /help
<ElvisWang> imtxc: 个人是这么觉得地 不过开虚拟机用ps 很好。。。
<szsloss> 不是 有个开源的吗
<szsloss> 不是adobe的
<imtxc> ElvisWang: 恩，最起码好像没有乱码什么的
<liubii> GIMP?
<imtxc> 我 /help 了，也没找到伸懒腰
<ElvisWang> WHo
<liubii> chrome有啥好玩的应用没的
<myke2> MaskRay: 我觉得奇怪的是, 一共两个不等式j + f(j) >= i && i - 0.5 * f(i) <= j
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果你按照i的递增/递降顺序扫描
<imtxc> ElvisWang, 为什么xchat 对话的时侯，自动填出来的是， 而不是 :
<myke2> MaskRay: 无论用什么数据结构, 只要是在线维护, 必须要让j + f(j) >= i的j做修改操作, i - 0.5 * f(i) <= j的j做查询, 因为后面一个没有询问的逻辑关系, j可能在很多i中出现且不连续
<myke2> MaskRay: 而你前面描述性语言太多, 因此一下子似乎难以看清
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果是形式化的, 也许对我这种stupid的人来说更容易理解
<ElvisWang> imtxc: 不太清楚， 个人用 opera， 不过 ‘，’ 比 ‘：’好阿
<szsloss> imtxc: 要自己设置的
<imtxc> 这个 第二次用 …… 不太明白……
<szsloss> imtxc: 在个人设置里有的
<lemonhall> 你怎么不在啊 ofan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<MaskRay> myke2: 不要虚伪
<imtxc> 那逗号跟冒号的作用是一样的么？
<szsloss> 恩
<MaskRay> myke2: 前面那种做法就是转化为只删除，不插入
<szsloss> 可以改成：的
<imtxc> 那就再不设置了
 * ElvisWang 看irc帮助中
 * shellex 在做面膜
<tenzu> soiamso: ？？
<adam8157> shellex: 一直好奇你的性别...
<ElvisWang> shellex: 看 /help 没看懂，只好放狗搜了一下
<szsloss> up
<shellex> tenzu: 疼博士
<myke2> MaskRay: 要么你在renren上面整理好回复下.
<jzmer> 能不能帮忙看看 hurricane electric 的 dns 74.82.42.42 是不是在国内被封了？
<tenzu> shellex: 卡牌mm
<imtxc> 大家都用的嘛客户端呢……
<myke2> MaskRay: 不过cqx开始说的时候非常随意, 什么单调队列, 根本没用到的
<MaskRay> myke2: 我还有些事
<myke2> MaskRay: 好的
<myke2> MaskRay: 我下午在学校贴了我的做法
<myke2> MaskRay: 还有刚刚看到说要域名白名单了
<imtxc> ElvisWang, 搜到没有？
<ElvisWang> imt
<ElvisWang> imtxc: 刚刚opera崩了
<ElvisWang> 靠
<myke2> MaskRay: 这个太恐怖了
<MaskRay> myke2: 嗯
<imtxc> 你用的OPERA啊，我的那个浏览器里面显示的中文，很别扭
<ElvisWang> imtxc: 输入 /me 打酱油中 即可。养狗真好
<imtxc> ElvisWang, 汉子显示的很别扭呢
<liubii> 那个域名白名单也太坑人了吧
<szsloss> ff
<szsloss> bu cuo de
 * imtxc 跳一下
<liubii> 现在我都开始准备搞翻墙的软件了
<ElvisWang> 还可以 用的 kde， 显示还蛮好的
<szsloss> 怎么 翻个法啊
<jzmer> 好像我这里 teredo 的 ipv6 全面崩溃了……
<imtxc> xchat 能用主题什么的嘛
<szsloss> ipv6 现在能翻强吗？
<jzmer> szsloss: 我这里刚刚 he 的 dns 宕掉，然后 teredo 三个关键服务器出问题
<abbccc> 番强要vps 支持ssh隧道 好像
<szsloss> ssh 我会
<szsloss> 关键是 没有 vps 啊
<abbccc> 免费wine xx 门
<lofwind> 域名白名单？
<szsloss> 我用的 是 GAE
<lofwind> 这是什么？
<myke2> 进一步会有IP白名单
<szsloss> 貌似 会挂
<shellex> 好软件 http://12bytes.org/software/autoclipx
<abbccc> vps要掏钱的
<szsloss> 我知道
<szsloss> GAE 是不要的
<jzmer> 我还在线吗？
<szsloss> 我没看见
<lofwind> lemonhall: ofan 来啦。
<lofwind> 开始活跃气氛吧
<ofan> lofwind: hehe 来了
<szsloss> 大神来了
<dreamysirc> lofwind: 来也
<abbccc> 用vps搭建openvpn 番强
<szsloss> 大家来围观
<abbccc> 掏钱的东西没用过
<soiamso> abbccc: 成功了？
<abbccc> soiamso: 什么成功了？
<abbccc> 掏钱的东西我不用
<abbccc> 没成功
<soiamso> 翻墙
<szsloss> GAE 是可以的
<abbccc> 以前wine过xx门
<abbccc> wine很讨厌 就不用了
<zhangkaixuan> 兄弟没 有没有人知道gnome-osd这个组件是干吗的？
<jzmer> vps 要包月很贵，不如直接 vpn
<abbccc> 最多在win下用xx门
<jzmer> 虽然很好很强大
<abbccc> vpn多少钱？
<abbccc> 有没有免费的？
<myke2> 现在有没有人上过web.qq.com
<xiamx> myke2, me
<caleb-> liubii: 居然才开始搞？
<jzmer> 你自己弄台 vps 就不用交 vpn 的钱了
<szsloss> me too,web3.qq.com
<myke2> xiamx: 现在上下, 看那5个圈圈左边的企鹅头像
<abbccc> vps不要钱？
<soiamso> jzmer: vpn 限制 流量
<xiamx> myke2, 早就看到了..
<myke2> xiamx: 这个头像似乎不是tx公司的企鹅头像
<xiamx> myke2, 那个是 air的客户端
<jzmer> soiamso: 可以包月，不过很贵
<myke2> xiamx: 这个不符合gpl吧
<soiamso> jzmer: 而且 route策略不是很好控制
<jzmer> soiamso: 比如 trilight zone
<xiamx> myke2, 腾讯从来不管gpl
<jzmer> myke2: 等着那一天fsf把tc告得倾家荡产
<xiamx> 难
<abbccc> GAE好用么？安全么？
<xiamx> abbccc, 嗯
<soiamso> jzmer: 如何在 vpn  下，根据访问的网站选择 路线 ？
<szsloss> 就是 偶尔会挂
<caleb-> tx 啥用了 gpl?
<abbccc> 有流量限制么？
<abbccc> xiamx
 * caleb- is 无知的小白
<xiamx> abbccc, 有，不要用这个代替vpn
<abbccc> 说来说去免费的只有xx门好用了？
<xiamx> abbccc, 你可以花点钱买一个
<soiamso> abbccc: 国内什么都收税，现在收的是自由的门槛费
<abbccc> 一年几百元是不？
<soiamso> abbccc: 合伙买一个
<xiamx> abbccc, 一百多就下来了，你少下次饭馆就行了
<dreamysirc> soiamso: fg需要收费么？
<abbccc> 免费的
<soiamso> dreamysirc: 要阿，为什么不要，你没有感觉泄密了？
<abbccc> 我最多就xx门上一下草刘
<cfy> iGnome: lemonhall: ofan: MaskRay: myke2: http://www.ruanyifeng.com/blog/2010/10/why_lisp_is_superior.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 为什么Lisp语言如此先进？（译文） - 阮一峰的网络日志
<dreamysirc> soiamso: 泄密什么？
<abbccc> 不知道番强能干什么
<ofan> cfy: 看过
<myke2> cfy: 不感兴趣
<cfy> iGnome: lemonhall: MaskRay: 直到今天，最高级的主流语言，也只是刚刚接近Lisp的水平。虽然已经很接近了，但还是没有Lisp那样强大。
<soiamso> dreamysirc: 没有感觉那个是一个木马？
<myke2> cfy: 我对最近发生的事情感兴趣
<cfy> myke2: ofan: 反应真快.....
<cfy> myke2: 我这里上网越来越不方便了....
<z777> cfy: hehe
<cfy> myke2: 最近发生的....
<dreamysirc> soiamso: 它是木马呀~~~~~我还不太清楚~~~~~~~
<z777> cfy: 研究下emacs
<cfy> z777: 学lisp的?
<ofan> cfy: 原文作者本身就比较nerdy吧,作者自己都承认
<myke2> cfy: domain name whitelist
<z777> cfy: fvw me
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=132569
<cfy> z777: .......
<z777> cfy: emacs jump/back你用什么
<z777> cfy: tags间
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<kdzyouyuan> 大家好
<z777> hao
<cfy> z777: M-{}么?
<iGnome> cfy: 赶紧试试
<ofan> 白名单...
<z777> cfy: 太慢
<^k^> kdzyouyuan, 好  ㍮ 
<cfy> iGnome: 你会打包了呀......
<z777> cfy: 你平时浏览代码用什么呢
<iGnome> 那简单的
<tenzu> iGnome: 拜神
<cfy> z777:  我平常之看自己代码...
<cfy> iGnome: debian能用不?
<z777> cfy: ..............
<iGnome> 啥都带的。这下不会说依赖多了吧。
<cfy> iGnome: 我有ipod touch那,那里有带天气的....
<abbccc> 神把 weather打包了
<iGnome> 一边去
<lotutu> cfy: 请教个问题，在perl的输出中有wide character这样的警报用 binmode(STDOUT,':encoding(utf8)') 这样的代码可以清除，但是向文件中输出仍会有警报
<cfy> iGnome: 搞个源.我来装
<z777> cfy: 还有谁用emacs呢
<soiamso> 这个月真是lisp 时刻
<cfy> lotutu: 输出前encode 'utf-8'一下
<z777> cfy: 有好论坛吧
<z777> soiamso: lisp good
<lotutu> cfy:但是这样每个文件都要处理吗？
<soiamso> z777: every have a good side
<lotutu> cfy: 没有一个一次解决的办法？
<cfy> lotutu: 或者,问下 iGnome ,可以强制去掉内部标记.不过我倾向于输出钱encode 'utf-8'一下,use Encode.觉得麻烦就自己包装一下print函数嘛:)
<cfy> lotutu: 那不要使用use utf8;
<cfy> z777: MaskRay用.你可以去#emacs问问么:)
<z777> soiamso: ?
<cfy> iGnome: ee旁观?
<lotutu> cfy: 不加 use utf8 就好了？
<z777> cfy: emacs-cn?
<cfy> lotutu: utf8只是把写在脚本里的编程内部编码.
<iGnome> 我经常不记得。反正别use utf8.  lotutu
<lotutu> cfy: 我试试去，谢谢，还有iGnome
<cfy> lotutu: 貌似是这样.不过正则的时候得转换成内部吧.我试试.如果你没有特别需要就不要use utf8了.
<tenzu> iGnome: 神我恨你
<iGnome> 小疼疼。干嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 人家直接走了呀....那我白试了.....
<cfy> iGnome: ee来lisp好了.好机器好啊
<iGnome> 实验啥。utf8临时碰到，临时搞定。
<jzmer> 我刚才是不是下线了？
<soiamso> cfy: lisp 是如何隐式传递变量的？
<iGnome> 晦涩的lisp
<iGnome> lol
<iGnome> 曾经晦涩的perl，高兴死了
<cfy> soiamso: 什么是隐式传递?
 * shellex 困了
<jzmer> 不如说haskell
<cfy> soiamso: 什么是叫隐式传递变量?
<szsloss> 睡
 * shellex 觉得lisp很好，但是学不会
<cfy> iGnome: lisp表示压力很大................
<xiamx> haskell和lisp什么关系？
 * shellex 在视频聊天
<cfy> xiamx: 代表先进的.
<soiamso> cfy:  f a b, 有两个变量， f a 有一个变量但在函数体内，能引用 b
 * shellex 不喜欢微软收购skype
<cfy> soiamso: - -!,没看懂.....
 * shellex 因为linux下能好好视频的软体不多
<iGnome> 墙壁猫。去搞定gimp
<shellex> iGnome: 不喜欢
<soiamso> cfy:  b 被隐式传递
<iGnome> 懒猫。
<xiamx> 代表先进的我都用不到阿。。写GUI还得用其他的
<z777> 函数式编程
<cfy> soiamso: 依然不明白?haskell的东西?
<iGnome> xiamx: 对。来Perl
<soiamso> cfy: 不是，什么语言都有这个的
<cfy> soiamso: 哦.不过不明白你的意思.
<z777> DSL 语言
<soiamso> cfy: 用来缩少参数个数
<cfy> soiamso: 不过,我知道common lisp可以多返回值.
<iGnome> cfy: 看这个。http://imagebin.org/153137
<cfy> iGnome: 怎么了?
<abbccc> 下面画线很难看
<cfy> soiamso: lisp有key,options,rest
<cfy> soiamso: 那你举个C或者perl的例子.
<iGnome> 丫丫的。分层的cairo
<z777> soiamso: 闭包？
<soiamso> cfy:  void f() 函数体内能引用所有在 global 的变量，就算连一个参数都没有
<z777> soiamso: 基本不存在 lisp 没有的特性
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 左边那个竖条的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331075&p=2326037#p2326037 我把主文件夹不小心取消了固定 如何添加上 统计信息: 发表于 由 xkk44 — 2011-05-13 22:28
<cfy> soiamso: 引用词法变量么?可以的.
<soiamso> z777: 你那个是 C 的 closure 吧
<cfy> soiamso: 闭包么
<z777> 一般现在都是词法作用域了 动态作用域 很好了
<lofwind> 电脑好慢。
<z777> 准备睡觉
<soiamso> cfy:  原来这叫闭包
<MaskRay> soiamso: 师傅，让 cfy 看看 haskell……
<soiamso> MaskRay: 我连闭包都不知道，
<soiamso> MaskRay: 还是我请教他
<cfy> soiamso: 说明你看书不多么:)
<edison0354> cfy: 爪机连不上google了……
<MaskRay> soiamso: 这概念听说过，不过不清楚
<edison0354> cfy: 备份SMS都没法备份了……
<cfy> edison0354: ....
<soiamso> cfy: 看一点，基本绕了一段时间，后来绕明白了，不过还不知到这就是 closure
<cfy> soiamso: :)
 * microcai 大家快去 #fedora-admin 围观啊，出问题了，囧囧的问题
<szsloss> lol
<XwinX> iGnome:
<dreamysirc> microcai: 出啥问题 能说说么？
<XwinX> iGnome: 你给我发的什么玩意
<soiamso> microcai: 精彩？
<iGnome> XwinX: 额。灯下。忘记加图片了
<soiamso> cfy: 还以为这叫 monad
<edison0354> cfy: 貌似连上一点点了……
<edison0354> cfy: 囧
<cfy> soiamso: 我一直以为monad很难懂...
<soiamso> cfy: IT 专业一来就学这个 ？
<soiamso> cfy: 就是一个复杂一点的闭包而且可以一个环境编一个名字
<microcai> soiamso:  dreamysirc 机器人出毛病了，一帮人在排查
<cfy> soiamso: 自学的...perl的书有说.practical common lisp貌似也有说.
<cfy> soiamso: 再说,我也不是计算机专业的....
<soiamso> cfy: rwh 没有说
<cfy> edison0354: http://www.ruanyifeng.com/blog/2010/10/why_lisp_is_superior.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 为什么Lisp语言如此先进？（译文） - 阮一峰的网络日志
<soiamso> cfy: 但是 haskell wiki 有说
<cfy> soiamso: 呵呵.术语罢了,装b用的.haha
<soiamso> cfy: 你看到的时候知道C 也有closure 吗？
<MaskRay> soiamso: closure 算 monad？
<cfy> soiamso: C的怎么写?不会
<edison0354> cfy: 很多个月以前看过了……
<edison0354> cfy: 是不是cnbeta发过……
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=132574
<soiamso> MaskRay: monad 是closure 的一个部分吧，closure = funtion + enviroment, monad 是 enviroment
<XwinX> iGnome: 不要,麻烦
<soiamso> cfy: C 都在 closure 里面，每写一句都是
<iGnome> XwinX: 好简单的了啊
<cfy> soiamso: 哦.对.
<XwinX> iGnome: 不爽
<soiamso> cfy: 基本写什么都在一个closure 里面
<iGnome> 找一个机器试试
<soiamso> microcai: 一大帮人写的bot？
<microcai> soiamso: em~~~
<soiamso> microcai: ubuntu-admin ........
<iGnome> 《黑客与画家》总算翻译完成，已经交给出版社了。
<iGnome> 由于我不懂Lisp语言
<iGnome> cfy: 这不是枪手嘛。或者说商人
<ofan> iGnome: 你翻译的??
<soiamso> iGnome: 有影印版吗？
<microcai> iGnome: 你这个马甲
<soiamso> iGnome: 我有个问题，就是翻译版为什么比影印版贵？
<iGnome> 因为在Perl语言中，你不得不手工提取参数。 这你也信？ cfy
<abbccc_> ee还搞翻译啊
<cfy> iGnome: 是啊
<ofan> soiamso: 原版都很贵
<iGnome> æ­» cfy
<microcai> soiamso: 影印版没有排版
<iGnome> @_一直就存在。哪里要提取
<XwinX> iGnome: 是要手工提取参数嘛
<cfy> iGnome: $_[0]么?
<iGnome> 才不
<iGnome> 当然
<cfy> .....
<XwinX> iGnome: @_是一个数组啊
<cfy> iGnome: bad ee
<iGnome> 你那lisp，肯定也是这样
<cfy> iGnome: no
<soiamso> microcai: 那样影印版比翻译版贵的原因是？
<iGnome> 书都是骗人的
<abbccc_> 什么内容 黑客 画家？
<cfy> (defun foo(key æ­»ee))
<iGnome> cfy: 你理解了asm，就不会说no了
<iGnome> 看来你离asm还远
<cfy> iGnome: 然后可以直接(foo :死ee "bad ee"),变量 死ee就是了
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> nnnd
<cfy> iGnome: 这个么.....
<iGnome> 其实，啥语言，都没asm直接，简单
<microcai> soiamso:  影印版是原版扫描过去直接印刷的，就是原版的一个拷贝。
<cfy> iGnome: 这是key.可以打乱顺序的.一般的(defun foo(a b c))野性的
<ofan> soiamso: 影印价格不可能比在米国买的价格低,否则米国人可以到国内来买便宜的
<cfy> iGnome: 这是key.可以打乱顺序的.一般的(defun foo(a b c))也行的
<cfy> iGnome: 还有默认值.
<microcai> soiamso: 要支付更多版税
<iGnome> 一边去
<MaskRay> 影印版确实便宜
<iGnome> 书，都是骗人的。不懂的，还去翻译。唉
<microcai> soiamso: 翻译过去的，一般就没那么高的版税。 然后国内翻译的工资低嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 下一步学习asm.然后对着汇编调整lisp代码
<cfy> MaskRay: ...
<cfy> MaskRay: 影印的比中文的贵....
<MaskRay> cfy: 比国外花 $ 的便宜
<cfy> iGnome: 没买过书的别乱说.....中文便宜啊...
<cfy> MaskRay: 那确实...不过有些书买不到.....
<soiamso> microcai: 很多书600+的都翻译到一半
<MaskRay> ofan: iGnome: 你们这不看书的
<cfy> iGnome: 而且可以买中英的.
<XwinX> 因为买影印版的都是有钱人
<cfy> iGnome: 比如算法导论
<ofan> amazon上的原版书好多都$100+
<iGnome> 书虫子。
<cfy> iGnome: 比如taocp.不是算法导论
<iGnome> 别和我说书
<microcai> ofan: 那个是 bot 的 bug
<abbccc_> 国内有盗版的影印书 鸟哥的书就有盗版 便宜
<iGnome> 烦书
<microcai> abbccc_: 鸟哥的书还有 word 版的
<cfy> abbccc_: - -!去网站看.or打印出来
<ofan> MaskRay: 啥?
<abbccc_> word版你打印就比盗版的贵
<MaskRay> taocp 一卷，中文 100+，再看国外的
<soiamso> ofan: 问题是老外图书馆容易借到
<cfy> MaskRay: 你没买中英的?
<abbccc_> 不是所有书能借到
<cfy> soiamso: 问题是英文书没人接,所以有得借....
<soiamso> abbccc_: 什么书不能借到？
<MaskRay> cfy: 只有一节，而且贵的要死
<abbccc_> 老外课本很贵 就有买二手书的 学完再卖的
<cfy> abbccc_: 没错.比如parctical common lisp和on lisp
<soiamso> abbccc_: 我说老美的图书馆
<cfy> soiamso:  parctical common lisp和on lisp
<abbccc_> 我也说的美国的
<cfy> soiamso: 说中国...说老美干啥....
<abbccc_> 有个博客
<iGnome> 打仗不。
<cfy> MaskRay: 几十么.....
<ofan> MaskRay: 你看的哪一个
<iGnome> 书虫子们。打仗吧。
<abbccc_> 就是说的买二手 学完再卖
<cfy> iGnome: 书虫子是不打仗的.....
<ofan> 44 new from $49.87 36 used from $32.75
<soiamso> abbccc_: 课本就难说了，老美也有课本？
<soiamso> abbccc_: 参考书单吧
<cfy> soiamso: 怎么没有...
<cfy> soiamso: 具体数学
<iGnome> cfy: 唉。你是第一号书虫子。我一定要培养你的游戏能力。
<abbccc_> 不太清楚 反正是学习要用的书
<cfy> soiamso: sicp不也是课本么?
<ofan> 具体数学: 46 new from $51.74 44 used from $39.15
<cfy> ofan: 具体数学.英文版.学校图书馆3本.....
<soiamso> cfy: 老美也有穷的，穷的打工，一天工资购买了吧？
<cfy> 估计只有我会去借.....
<ofan> 一本书都够买部山寨mp5了....
<cfy> soiamso: 不清楚.我看文章去了.:)
 * microcai hi 这里人多，我问一个问题
 * microcai 唐僧说“我妈地址很难找的” ， 为何龟丞相就受不了刺激，自杀了？
 * shellex 要去睡觉，晚安
<soiamso> ofan: 所以老美书多，国内只会写言情小说
<ofan> soiamso: 还好对电子书打击力度比较低
<soiamso> ofan:  kindle
<ofan> soiamso: 据说那个刷新很慢
<soiamso> ofan: 老美还可以卖二手书，国内这个就没有了，因为书太便宜了
<microcai> soiamso: 不是。书在中国不是便宜，而是太少。
<soiamso> microcai: 因为便宜才少
<abbccc_> 国内也有卖二手的 一般大学毕业时候
<cfy> iGnome: 格林斯潘第十定律:"任何C或Fortran程序复杂到一定程度之后，都会包含一个临时开发的、只有一半功能的、不完全符合规格的、到处都是bug的、运行速度很慢的Common Lisp实现。"
<cfy> abbccc_: ....
<cfy> abbccc_: 你会买那写垃圾书?
<imtxc>  /jion #QQ－cn
<microcai> cfy: 哪里。内核里就没有lisp
<imtxc> 在控制台里面，怎么用IRC呢？
<cfy> microcai:  如果定理为真,那么内核代码还不复杂
<abbccc_> 就是毕业时学生在校园摆地摊
<soiamso> cfy: 废话，所有数学都有 + 法
<cfy> soiamso: ?
<microcai> cfy:  ... .. ...
<microcai> cfy:  那 emacs 就算是最复杂的啦！
<cfy> microcai: ?
<microcai> cfy:  emacs 里不是有个全能的 lisp 实现没
<microcai> cfy:  emacs 里不是有个全能的 lisp 实现么
<edison0354> shellex: MM睡了？
<cfy> microcai: 本来就是lisp.人家是说C或fortarn
<cfy> microcai: 本来就是lisp.人家是说C或fortran
<imtxc> ……
<soiamso> cfy: lisp 在 gimp 里面最令人头疼
<cfy> http://wwv.newsmth.net/bbscon.php?bid=579&id=20055&ftype=3&num=422
<cfy> soiamso: o
<cfy> soiamso: 听说相当复杂的C和lisp在sbcl里...
<microcai> cfy:  emacs 就是 C 啊！
<abbccc_> 睡了 都是搞编程的高手
<microcai> cfy: 用 gcc 编译的
<cfy> microcai: 不用C,你怎么调用库?
<cfy> microcai: 你开始了...我结束.....
<microcai> cfy:  ... 我也结束
<txc> 休息时间又到了……
<vic> 刚来结束了 不给力啊
 * edison0354 有木有身在米国在用android的？
<txc> 好吧,结束
<txc> imtxc, ?
<imtxc> txc, .
<txc> 汉字
 * edison0354 外媒称《魔兽世界》将采用IPv6协议
<dreamysirc> exit
<imtxc> ?
<hceasy> 比较新 但也比较稳定的发行版是哪个？
<gentinux> 10.04
<hceasy> #fedora-zh
<hceasy> <gentinux> 我是说发行版 不是版本号
<gentinux> 哦 不好意思
<hceasy> <gentinux> 你觉得哪个最稳定？
<gentinux> 我觉的centos
<hceasy> <gentinux> 那更新的周期呢？
<gentinux> <hceasy>比较慢
<hceasy> <gentinux> 哦 那样的话freebsd更稳定
<hceasy> <gentinux> 想找一个更新比较快的，也比较稳定的发行版
<oooo> 啊，没人了
<inode```> none
<inode```> test
<inode```> exit
<^k^> inode```, ....  ㍘ 
<steelgeek> hi! 大家晚上好
<steelgeek> 夜猫子还没睡吧
<oooo> ^k^: 那个时间怎么弄得
<oooo> ^k^: ㍘
<Loongjiang> microcai: 我是谁？
<Loongjiang> microcai:  还没睡啊
<Loongjiang> date
<microcai> Loongjiang: yep
<Loongjiang> ye pp
<ku2ki> mod4是哪个键？
<Loongjiang> ku2ki: X下默认是win键吧
<ku2ki> thanks
<Loongjiang> microcai: 问个问题，
<microcai> Loongjiang: 问吧
<Loongjiang> 怎样指定win键啊，我是说在终端下
<Loongjiang> microcai: 我想在EMACS里使用它
<microcai> Loongjiang: use what?
<Loongjiang> microcai: 怎样指定win键啊，我是说在终端下
<microcai> Loongjiang:  meta
<Loongjiang> microcai: meta是ALT键默认，我想另外定义一下快捷键
<gentinux> 晚安世界
<Loongjiang> microcai: 就是那个WIN键，多好用啊，居然没定义
<microcai> Loongjiang: 我不是 emacs 党
<Loongjiang> microcai: 但在终端，它默认不支持这个键，无效按键的，定义一下还行吧
<microcai> Loongjiang: 应该可以吧
<Loongjiang> microcai: loadkeys可以定义键，但我不晓得它的键名还有键值，所以也是徒劳
<Loongjiang> microcai: locate keysymdef.h，这个文件是定义键的文件，但我看了一头雾水，怎样给
<alvin_rxg> Loongjiang: xmodmap
<Loongjiang> microcai: win键定义呢，
<yudun> 为什么mysql总说我       read boolean DEFAULT false,    date_sent timestamp default now() 不符合语法规范呢囧
<microcai> Loongjiang: 你要改 tty ???
<microcai> Loongjiang: 我以为你要改  emacs
<Loongjiang> microcai: 得，xmodmap是定认X下的键盘的
<microcai> Loongjiang: 改  tty 不是我能做的了的 ...
<Loongjiang> microcai: 恩，console下不支持win键，配置里可以把它改为可用但默认是把它作为X和tty切换用的
<microcai> Loongjiang: 这样啊，我改的 tty 直接禁用了 loadkeys ...
<microcai> Loongjiang: 在内核里禁用了。。。。
<Loongjiang> microcai: 能改的只有一个loadkeys命令，但恰恰不知它的键值和键名
<Loongjiang> microcai: 得，没禁用吧，只改一个配置文件就可用了
<microcai> Loongjiang: 你用了我的patch ?
<Loongjiang> microcai: 恩，你借来的patch
<silverzhao> 大家好，今晚折腾了一下，重装了arch，然后用compiz+tint2搭建图形环境，不过现在桌面黑乎乎的，conky也显示不出来了，求指教！
<Loongjiang> microcai: 能不能不禁用呢
<microcai> Loongjiang: 哦，我只禁用了 setfont
<Loongjiang> microcai: 哪里改动的，看来我得做做改动了
<yudun> 请问一下，我想做一个mysql的建立table的操作，但是不管怎样，总是提示mysql的某一行有语法错误，即使我拿其他的语句跟这行替换了也是如此
<microcai> Loongjiang: 我还以为 loadkeys 是在 setfont 里做的
<microcai> Loongjiang: 如果是另外的 loadkey 程序，应该没问题
<Loongjiang> microcai: 不是，KEY是KEY，字体是字体，怎么会一样呢
<microcai> Loongjiang:  在 systemd 里，是在 vconsole-setup 里合并操作的 ....
<microcai> Loongjiang: 所以我在内核里改了 setfont 的操作，连带 loadkey 也不能用了 :D
<microcai> Loongjiang: 你没用 systemd 的啊？
<microcai> 53% [===================>                   ] 10,686,240  1.08M/s  eta 9s
<Loongjiang> microcai: 不晓昨，是什么玩意啊
<microcai> 呵呵，下载还算快
<microcai> 在安装字体
<Loongjiang> microcai: 我都看到了
<oooo> guys，活跃点呐
<oooo> 这么长时间都没人在灌水
<Loongjiang> microcai: 不晓得用没用，init?
<Loongjiang> microcai: 不晓得用没用,/etc/init.c/下没用systemd
<Loongjiang> microcai: 没有systemd
<alvin_rxg> Loongjiang: showkey ?
<Loongjiang> alvin_rxg: 什么showkey?!
<alvin_rxg> Loongjiang: tty => get keycode => set in emacs
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, htc cha cha
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: got it?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有，考虑中
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我还没找到卖的地方
<alvin_rxg> 网上找咯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 300€
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 全键盘
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你就盯着键盘了？……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, android
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 绝对要全键盘
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 打字多的话
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最近也没啥好手机
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这个是唯一的全键盘的了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是装了opensuse
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) gebjgd knownbad http://imagebin.org/153184
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 看看
<knownbad> 胸部呢？
<blueghost> knownbad:) .....
<knownbad> gebjgd: 手机装opensuse?
<blueghost> knownbad:) 只画头
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 看看
<knownbad> 胸部的市场大些。
<blueghost> 喜欢她的鼻子
<gebjgd> knownbad, 小上网本
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你太饥渴了. 你 的假人丢了吗
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 看到了吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 头发还行，太阳穴到眼睑下方颜色不好
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好的, 明天再改改
<blueghost> 我去看 a 片了
<knownbad> gebjgd: http://goo.gl/AUxvS
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你说 腮帮子吗
<knownbad> blueghost: 早丢了，给弄脏了。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 再上边，眼角到太阳穴
<gebjgd> knownbad,垃圾
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没用
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦, thx
<robit_> ...
<robit_> 太不容易了。。。
<zldrobit> bot ????
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我觉得 上边 太暖色, 下边反倒 有点冷
<zldrobit> 我天。。。 终于有人说话了。。。
<blueghost> 下巴那
<zldrobit> 这里的人都不说话么？！
<blueghost> zldrobit:) 现在几点啊
<blueghost> zldrobit:) 你在国外吗
<blueghost> knownbad:) 出来, 招呼客人
<zldrobit> 恩。。。 睡不着。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有客到
<zldrobit> 所以学着用IRC。。。 第一次上来，呵呵。。。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 迎客啦
<zldrobit> 晕。。。 你们都在国外。。。？
<blueghost> zldrobit:) 早点来
<zldrobit> 好吧。。。 我刚学会登录呀。。。哈哈。。。
<blueghost> zldrobit:) 我不在. alvin_rxg knownbad gebjgd 在 国外
<zldrobit> 你也睡不着。。。 。。。。。
<zldrobit> 怎么找机器人聊天类？！
<blueghost> zldrobit:) 陪 留学生
<blueghost> zldrobit:) 你没事啊
<zldrobit> 哈哈哈哈～～～
<blueghost> zldrobit:) 连续 拼命 输入几行,就行
<zldrobit> 额。。。
<zldrobit> ldsjfdslfj
<blueghost> 机器人就有反应
<zldrobit> 绿色空间地方领导
<zldrobit> 都
<zldrobit> 123
<zldrobit> 324
<^k^> zldrobit:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<blueghost> 有反应了吧
<blueghost> knownbad:) 怎么不出来接客
 * zldrobit 
<blueghost> zldrobit:) 好吧, knownbad 去买 新的假人了
<zldrobit> 假人？口吻重呀？！
<blueghost> zldrobit:) 他用 过几个 了, 弄完又不洗洗. 不过他有钱, 干一次就换
<zldrobit> 你的名字颜色好丰富。。。 一回黄色。。 一回红色。。。
<blueghost> 哦
<zldrobit> 留学生都不陪你了。。。 呵呵。。
<knownbad> 假人是半个事实。
<zldrobit> 。。。 真人？！
<knownbad> 我可没钱啊。
<zldrobit> 额。。 听说国外超开放的啦。。。
<knownbad> 下午还得给老婆汇家用费呢。
<zldrobit> 哇。。。 太给力了。。。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 感觉你结婚就背了个债务呢
<knownbad> 如果开放=尊重个人。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 哎，以前一个人习惯了。  花了钱都没存点。  现在就不同了。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 怎么不接她过来
<knownbad> 老婆也宠坏了。
<zldrobit> 额，当学生还赚钱。。。 很累的啦。。。
<knownbad> 申请中。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 不是，我是说，既然结婚了，是不是按照你们在美国的习惯来了，而不是经常给对方汇钱啊
<knownbad> 看以上。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你是在美国定居吧, 留学生?
<blueghost> knownbad:) 多久见一次啊
<knownbad> 假人买不起，只买了个下半身。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你是在美国定居吧, 留学生?
<knownbad> 以前是每六个月，现在已快一年了。
<knownbad> 是移民。
<knownbad> 从火星移民去的
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦, 为什么, 不想她吗
<blueghost> knownbad:) 在美国 舒服还是在国内 舒服
<knownbad> 有钱在国内舒服。
<knownbad> 反正有钱什么都可以。
<knownbad> 当然有实力更好。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 老婆接过来, 会习惯吗?
<blueghost> 老婆也会英文吧
 * knownbad 问松鼠去
<knownbad> 不会。
<knownbad> 完全从头来。
<zldrobit> knownbad 何不回国呢？
<blueghost> ...
<blueghost> zldrobit:) 出去了,还回来??
<zldrobit> 我有个同学本来想出国读博士的。。。 后来想了还是不想定居国外，在国内读的呢
<blueghost> knownbad:) 她来了, 你不还得 教她英语? 至少得 教她 菜名吧.
<knownbad> 我不是国内来的。
<knownbad> 我是国民党的余孽
<blueghost> 移民 二代?
<blueghost> ...
<zldrobit> 勇敢定居到天朝的帝都～～～～
<knownbad> 得看她自己。   很多人看不开就学不好英文。
<knownbad> blueghost: 那个第二代？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你总得 教她啊
<blueghost> knownbad:) 没事了, 你都说是 国民党 余孽 了, 我还以为你 上一辈移民的美国, 你是在美国出生
<knownbad> 没，一个穷人而已。
<knownbad> 我台湾来的啦。
<zldrobit> 噢～～～～ 帝都也有好多香港人的啦，不怕不怕
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦
<knownbad> ？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) <= 共匪 余孽? (国内来的)
<zldrobit> 帝都就是北京咯。。。
<knownbad> zldrobit: 我不在国内。
 * knownbad @@~ 松鼠
<blueghost> zldrobit:) 他是蒋家王朝 的子民
<zldrobit> 我意思是你可以来大陆发展的呀～～～～
<blueghost> zldrobit:) 现在台商不好做了吧
<knownbad> 呵呵，没什么钱好发展
<zldrobit> 晕，帝都很多大公司的
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦, 我现在才想起来, 你老婆应该也是 台湾的?
 * knownbad 是个上班族。
 * knownbad 昏了过去
<blueghost> knownbad:) 为什么离开台湾.
<knownbad> 你当真是干反间谍的？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 国民党 什么时候 反攻 大陆 啊
<blueghost> knownbad:) .... 好吧, 我知道 我八卦
<knownbad> 被统一吧？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 反攻吧
<zldrobit> ~^0^~
<blueghost> 反攻了, 至少中国 有四个党了
<blueghost> 台湾是不是还有个亲民党
<zldrobit> 好像是喔。。。
<zldrobit> 台湾难道就没有共产党。。。 可惜了呀。。。
<blueghost> 这两天 总 看汶川的 新闻
<zldrobit> 啊。。 地震已经过去了呀～～
<knownbad> 亲民党快不见了吧？
<blueghost> 我忽然想, 汶川建设的那么好, 是否我这里也来个 大灾兴邦.
<knownbad> 台湾不需要共产党，对岸多着。
<blueghost> 是否可以 重建 开始在地震之前.
<zldrobit> 哈哈。。。
<zldrobit> 台湾的共党都是地下的，估计 。。。
<blueghost> 每个城市 , 都当 地震了一次, 都 重建一次
<zldrobit> 天朝其实挺有钱的。。。
<blueghost> 都当房子都塌 了, 都建 安置房, 免费住
<zldrobit> blueghost 是个愤青呀～～～
<blueghost> 你要地震了,才有免费房子住
<blueghost> 你要地震了,才想到 学校要加固
<blueghost> 早干嘛去了
<blueghost> 出于地震带不止汶川一个地方吧
<blueghost> 其它在地震带的房子有没有问题
<blueghost> 去 查过 吗
<blueghost> 难道等 那地方 地震了, 再来一次?
<knownbad> 这要求的太高了。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我这里也曾经地震过. 可惜没私人
<Fivesheep_> knownbad:  在哪里买imac能免税
<knownbad> 经济上不合理。人道上就了一回事了。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我这里也曾经地震过. 可惜没死人
<knownbad> 就令一回事
<zldrobit> 还是LA牛逼 。。。 直接不建高楼。。。
<knownbad> 还是有，我就在43层楼上班。
<blueghost> 做地震的宣传, 宣传重建多好多好, 就是 个屁
<blueghost> 应该 每到这个时候就默哀, 而不是 宣传
<knownbad> 住家就比较少。
<zldrobit> 恩。。。 美国佬有想法D～～～
<Fivesheep_> knownbad:  介绍几个免税的网上商店给我
<Fivesheep_> 除了amazon..
<alvin_rxg> Fivesheep_: bestbuy
<blueghost> knownbad:) 好像有些大楼的地基就有防震 的 是吗
<knownbad> 但容易烧了，住家大多是木造的。
<Fivesheep_> alvin_rxg:  bestbuy不免税
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<Fivesheep_> imac太贵了.. 交税得交200...
<knownbad> 日本最进步了。
<zldrobit> 可是这次还是废了。。。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 日本有 原子弹纪念日 宣传 重建 功绩的吗
<knownbad> Fivesheep_: 去oregon买。
<Fivesheep_> 没车啊...
<knownbad> 没sales tax.
<knownbad> blueghost: 你又想多了
<Fivesheep_> 不能为了买个电脑跑那么远.. 3,4小时车程
<blueghost> 在灾难日 来 歌颂 的 ,就只有 中国了吧
<Fivesheep_> 那是好事. 歌舞升平
<knownbad> zldrobit: 人算不如天算。
<Fivesheep_> 和谐
<blueghost> fivesheep:) 热切盼望我这也大灾兴邦一次, 没死 就有好日子了
<Fivesheep_> 大灾难发生之后, 最应该用革命歌曲去安抚和激励受过伤害的心灵
<blueghost> fivesheep:) 红歌?
<Fivesheep_> 是咯
<Fivesheep_> 你不知道么, 念毛主席的经典可以治好瞎子
 * knownbad @@~
<Fivesheep_> 红歌也有一样的功效
<blueghost> :)
<Fivesheep_> 唱过红歌之后, 腰不酸, 腿不痛, 吃嘛嘛香, 睡觉睡到自然醒.
<blueghost> 这还不算什么, 有个形式 也不错. 就是别 宣扬 自己的功绩. 不想想, 大灾之前 都 没干什么 而死那么多人
<blueghost> 最好是 默哀 什么的. 就是有个仪式 ,也好过自吹自擂
<Fivesheep_> 毛语录, 红歌等经典. 支撑了一个10亿的国家数十年. 它们是这个国家幸福快乐的根源..
<zldrobit> 默哀有的啦。。。不过人家玩全套的啦。。。
<blueghost> 呵呵
<blueghost> zldrobit:) 哦, 我没看到有默哀的新闻, 全篇 都是 赞颂 重建如何如何好
<Fivesheep_> 可惜毛主席已经仙去. 否则他应该获得诺贝尔医学奖..
<blueghost> 哈哈
<zldrobit> blueghost 有那么几天是不能打网游的。。。 不能放娱乐节目的。。。
<blueghost> 应该 5.12 新闻联播 来个黑白 的
<blueghost> ..................................................................................
<Fivesheep_> 不对. 他老人家身体还在. 诺贝尔能给僵尸颁奖么
<blueghost> haha
<knownbad> 可以，有个纪念奖。
<knownbad> 荣誉奖。
<Fivesheep_> 第一块获得诺贝尔奖章的腊肉?
<Fivesheep_> 金质奖章
<Fivesheep_> 洗澡去... 准备上班
<knownbad> 其实社会主义没错，非完美但没错。  错的是利用它的人们。
<knownbad> Fivesheep_: 真不去oregon?
<zldrobit> 这帮坏蛋。。。 讨论的东西太深奥了。。。
<knownbad> blueghost: <-- 反动人士
<blueghost> knownbad:) 问题是, 什么是社会主义
<zldrobit> 其实俺从来每搞明白反动是啥意思。。。
<blueghost> 就是 退着走
<zldrobit> 噢。。。 哈哈哈哈～～～～
<knownbad> 简单，社会主义是以社会大于个人，资本主要是以个人大于社会。
<zldrobit> 其实。。。 也有些国家搞的比较好的。。。
<blueghost> 在牵扯到日本国产食品的时候也多与进口食品有关，一些不良商人以次充好，以普通食品冒充高档食品，以进口食品，尤其是从中国等国进口的食品冒充日本国产食品等等。
<zldrobit> 瑞典呀。。。 法国呀。。。 以色列呀。。。
<blueghost> 朝鲜?
<zldrobit> 食品的确是不敢吃了。。。 牛奶 豆芽。。。 我的天。。。
<blueghost> 中国的食品 冒充 日本食品
<zldrobit> 良心都不知道飞哪里去了。。。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 美国 现在是不是很艰难
<zldrobit> 不过美国也没好哪里去，哈哈哈哈～～～
<metbsd> 这里是粪青频道吧
<zldrobit> 那阿斯巴甜本是有害的。。。 却被FXXX给批准了。。。日阿。。。
<blueghost> metbsd:) 有什么好的话题讨论啊
<blueghost> knownbad:) 美国现在是不是 很困难. 在困难的时候, 美国是不是会减税, 减少 人民的负担的
<metbsd> 不知道，我们又不是一国的
<metbsd> 你们大多是老外
<metbsd> 或者假洋鬼子
<knownbad> 任何事都没有完美的，美国更是。
<zldrobit> 俺可是在天朝。。。
<metbsd> 这么早还不睡啊
<metbsd> 4点了
<zldrobit> 天朝工作压力大。。 好不容易熬夜玩玩LINUX。。。。。。哈哈。。。
<blueghost> metbsd:) 不是让你 说 这些 话题. 是有什么 更好 的关于 ubuntu 的话题. 把这个话题 中断啊
<metbsd> 一个好好的礼拜五周末你玩linux
<zldrobit> 15号11.04有个 Release Party。。。。 有人去么。。。
<blueghost> 或者别的不是愤青 的话题, 又能 吸引 我们 注意力 的.
<zldrobit> 技术宅嘛。。。
<metbsd> 现在都没空的机子装linux了
<zldrobit> 双系统也不行？！
<metbsd> 不知道linux对于蓝牙的耳机，键盘和鼠标支持怎么样
<metbsd> 双系统害怕呀
<metbsd> 等下删了linux有可能windows都起不来了
<zldrobit> 晕。。 俺现在就是双系统，用grub引导。。。
<Fivesheep_> knownbad:  如果billing地址是Oregon, shipping地址是WA. 那么是否要给税?
<blueghost> 我已经彻底 和 windows 再见了
<metbsd> 你的grub是在linux上的分区吧
<zldrobit> linux直接没有引导区。。。 用windows的引导区来引导。。
<metbsd> grub for windows?
<zldrobit> 不是。。我的是grub4dos，在windows分区上
<zldrobit> 嘎嘎～～～
<metbsd> 也是个办法，不过还是不能拿工作站来做实验，太危险
<zldrobit> metbsd 折挺自己的电脑呗。。。
<metbsd> zldrobit, 你在国内哪里
<blueghost> 我想问一个问题, 在中国 是不是 不做点假 就很难赚到钱
<zldrobit> 俺在帝都。。。 所以才有去Release Party的想法。。。
<Fivesheep_> metbsd准备派安全部门的人去找你喝茶了
<blueghost> 例如 不超载, 就很难 抵掉 过路费的 成本啊
<zldrobit> blueghost 你暴露啦。。。 你不在天朝。。。
<metbsd> blueghost, 我个人觉得如果是能人，在哪里都能赚到钱，如果没真本事，国内国外都混不好
<zldrobit> 天呀。。。 手下留情吧。。。 555555555  :(
<metbsd> 甚么叫release party
<Fivesheep_> 本事不要紧, 有个好爸爸. 哪里都容易混
<Fivesheep_> 天朝更容易混
<blueghost> metbsd:) 哦, 那什么能人 能不超载能赚钱的
<zldrobit> 说是北邮有个聚会，庆祝11.04发布的。。。
<Fivesheep_> 好爸爸 == 无敌外挂
<gebjgd> 还是国外好混点
<metbsd> 能有好爸爸也是一门本事吧
<blueghost> fivesheep:) 有好的老爸 就可以不用交过路费,以及 油钱可以报销?
<knownbad> Fivesheep_: 不行得shipping address.
<metbsd> 国内各种各样的赚钱方法都有啊
<metbsd> 每天都听到有人抱怨，每天也有人发财
<metbsd> 每天有公司倒闭，每天有新公司开张
<zldrobit> 太浮躁啦。。。 多搞点技术就猛啦～～～
<Fivesheep_> 发再多的财.. 也还是吃地沟油
<gebjgd> knownbad, Fivesheep_ 听说过wolgreen么
<Fivesheep_> 没
<Fivesheep_> 啥东西
<zldrobit> Fivesheep_ 真理。。。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 美国的药分销商
<Fivesheep_> 我只知道 bartell
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 我们的客户
<blueghost> 我只是好奇为什么那么多人 赚黑心钱. 纯粹是因为 利益驱使, 还是有更深层次的原因.
<Fivesheep_> 不过基本上所有大超市都卖药的
<Fivesheep_> blueghost:  法律不管事, 税收太厉害
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 直销药店的
<Fivesheep_> 还有很多隐性的东西. 政府占据了大部分利润
<Fivesheep_> 路费之类
<metbsd> 大概是因为美国逼使人民币升值，国内通货膨胀，赚钱更艰难的缘故吧
<metbsd> 现在汇率都6.4x了
<blueghost> 什么时候都会有黑心商人. 如果 环境更好一点, 规规矩矩做事 也能有好的 收益, 是否 黑心商人 会少一点. 当然我想的不对
<Fivesheep_> 跟美国有什么关系. 人民币对外升值, 对内贬值.
<Fivesheep_> 这么大的国家, 竟然没内需. 要靠出口支撑
<zldrobit> Fivesheep_ 再次说出了真理。。。
<Fivesheep_> 显然是民众的财富被剥夺掉
<Fivesheep_> 无法形成内部消费循环
<zldrobit> 天朝的天开始亮了～～～～
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 明年你买药的时候小心点
<Fivesheep_> gebjgd:  为啥..
<Fivesheep_> 你们的系统有毛病?
<blueghost> 就是说, 如果 不是油钱那么贵,路费那么多, 是否 超载 的人 就会少一点. 当然也会有超载, 只是说 在不超载也能获利的话, 会否超载的人会少
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 说不定就是我做的软件分类的
<Fivesheep_> 分类错误?
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 。。。。。。
<metbsd> 穷的人越来越穷，富的人富的漏油
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 我听说是死1个3百万美元
<gebjgd> fivesheep, XD
<Fivesheep_> 死了.. 钱还拿来干啥
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 应该没事的。我们的系统有多层检查
<blueghost> 如果营商环境 更好 一点, 那些 问题食品, 会不会 少一点
<zldrobit> 道义都没有，哪来的法纪 ······《关云长》
<zldrobit> 大家看了么？
<blueghost> 是不是 守法 的成本太高, 而违法的成本太低 造成 那么多人不按正途来赚钱
<metbsd> 听说很垃圾
<Fivesheep_> zldrobit:  错.. 是法律当不了任何人的挡箭牌
<Fivesheep_> 姜大妈说的
<knownbad> gebjgd: 有walgreens
<gebjgd> knownbad, 就是这个
<gebjgd> knownbad, walgreens
<zldrobit> 额。。。 又深奥鸟～～～
<blueghost> 如果守法 的成本地,就是 营商环境好,不用做那么多违法的东西也能赚钱. 而违法的成本提高, 让人怕违法
<Fivesheep_> gebjgd:  美国从事医药的都很爽...
<knownbad> gebjgd: 搞EDI？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么是EDI?
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 里面的老板是个华人
<metbsd> 西药就是毒品
<zldrobit> blueghost 法律有的啦，就看执行是什么样了。。。
<knownbad> XML的前身。
<Fivesheep_> 我有个亲戚是pharmaceutist
<Fivesheep_> 日子很滋润...
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不是，我们是做自动化分类的
<blueghost> zldrobit:) 但有个问题, 如果 执行, 提高 监管力度, 但各种收费,各种税收 压得 话, 那不更惨吗
<blueghost> zldrobit:) 至少现在,弄点手段, 还可以赚点钱.
<blueghost> 犯罪又不敢了,各种 东西压的 又没钱赚了,咋办
<knownbad> 有钱途
<Fivesheep_> 哥上班去了
<Fivesheep_> 各位再见
<blueghost> 886
<zldrobit> 888888888888888
<knownbad> adios
<blueghost> 如果规范了, 问题食品没有了, 可能连食品都没有了
<zldrobit> 其实国内环境也不是那么差啦。。。
<zldrobit> 香港的奶粉是比较靠谱的。。。 很多人都去哪里买。。。。。
<knownbad> 如没执法，规范没用。
<gebjgd> zldrobit, 你要奶粉么？
<blueghost> 就好像超载那样, 至少现在超载,还可以 抵消一下成本,有些钱赚. 如果规范了, 没人敢超载,必定运费得提高, 那 消费者 不就需要花更多的钱去买产品了吗
<zldrobit> 废了。。。 俺想用ssl连了。。。 跟大家讨论这么多民生话题。。。
<blueghost> 通胀了,是否该 暂时 挺收 一些税费. 工资 赶不上 通胀. 是否可以减低企业的成本,让 售价减低. 而 追上 通胀
<blueghost> 这样可以的吗
<blueghost> 暂时停收 税费
<blueghost> 过路费不交了, 增值税 不收,或少收. 不就 可以减少成本,让人买更便宜的商品. 或者 停个人所得税, 让人能支配的 的钱更多
<blueghost> 这样可行的吗
<blueghost> knownbad:) 外国 碰到这些困难时期,会不会 减低税收的啊
<knownbad> 会
<knownbad> 但税收减少的后果一样糟糕。
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> knownbad:) http://news.ifeng.com/photo/hot/detail_2011_05/08/6241325_0.shtml#locate
<knownbad> 一般
<blueghost> knownbad:) 看过她的黄片
<blueghost> knownbad:) 还有个越南 的
<knownbad> 没。
<knownbad> 你该看the lover.
<alvin_rxg> 你应该看 x-art
<knownbad> 给
<blueghost> the lover??
<knownbad> 哇，一分钟传了650mb到drobox上。
<knownbad> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6125386/The.Lover.avi
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 给个地址
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 啥？
<blueghost> x-art 啊
<knownbad> 尽快下载，下班前删除。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: x-art.com
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我在国内
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: https://dl.dropbox.com/...
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 加 s
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 无法连接远程服务器
<blueghost> 直接这个
<blueghost> x-art 要 注册的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: filestube.com
<blueghost> 100 美元一年
<knownbad> 不会吧？  土匪
<knownbad> 跑了？
<knownbad> 奶奶的那我删了。
<^k^>  06:33
<jiero> 奇怪。
<jiero> 没人了。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-14
<cfy> Kandu: vps怎么了?
<tc_> Who?
<fuzz_> kde桌面遇到个怪问题，有人吗。我用的是arch
<cfy> gmail打不开了.....
<cfy> Kandu: 163blog打不开了...
<fuzz_> 我把kde桌面中键绑定为应用程序菜单，这两天突然发现，通过此处执行某个程序，会同时启动这个程序两次，很是奇怪。通过任务栏左下角的程序启动器的菜单来执行程序就没有这个问题。
<fuzz_> 这几天除了例常升级外，也就折腾了gnome3而已，没有对kde做过什么定制
<zldrobit> 使用gnome的飘过。。。
<fuzz_> 这种问题实在想不出是什么造成的，无从下手。google也不知道用什么关键字
<cuihao> hi
<^k^> cuihao, 好  ㍟ 
<jiero> 写新闻稿真的很难。评论文章也是。
<emacsyin> 请问，air的软件装好后，要怎么卸载？
<emacsyin> 我知道了，直接在新立德里可以搜索然后删除
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> 早上竟然没有一个我认识的人在
<jiero> lemonhall: 你认识我么
<lemonhall> jiero: 认识
<lemonhall> jiero: 正在装红色警戒3.。。。
<jiero> lemonhall: 凭什么你说认识我？
<lemonhall> jiero: 是你勾起了我的邪恶欲望，让我去下了6G的3.。。。
<jiero> lemonhall: 欲望让你变成了野兽？
<lemonhall> jiero: 因为我没和你滚过床单？
<flay> lemonhall: 怎么装红警
<jiero> lemonhall: 我不想和男人滚
<jiero> flay: 打开安装程序就可以安装了
<flay> 你是说用air？
<lemonhall> flay: 我在WIN7下好不好
<flay> 。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> flay: 红警3难道可以用WINE跑？
<lemonhall> jiero: 可以？
<flay> 好像可以 我没试过
<jiero> lemonhall: 不知道，3年没用wine之类的了。
<jiero> 游戏够多了
<flay> 每次玩个红警还有去xp 悲剧
<lemonhall> 我已经有1个多月没开WIN7了。。。
<lemonhall> 悲剧的很
<lemonhall> 进来一堆更新
<lemonhall> 看来现在的趋势是。。。。。。
<jiero> 我没用过win7的说。
<jiero> 真的。。。
<jiero> 一次都没碰过
<flay> 不用win7
<lemonhall> 什么系统都成了补丁控
<jiero> OS X 10.6碰过多次，但是从没操作过win7.。。
<jiero> 红警好玩么？
<jiero> 二代之后就没碰过了～
<emacsyin> 我一同学去美国留学计算机科学，她跟我说，就是为了去享受一下廉价的正版windows
<emacsyin> 我问她用linux吗？她说，其他很多同学用，我没碰过
<lemonhall> jiero: .........
<lemonhall> jiero: 不是你在那里推那个开源的红警啥的？
<lemonhall> 装不成。。悲剧
 * shellex 醒了
<lemonhall> 因为系统正在打补丁
<emacsyin> lemonhall: 哪里有开源的红警
<jiero> lemonhall: 那个是我想练手改游戏。
<lemonhall> jiero: 我是纯粹想怀旧
<jiero> lemonhall: 那你装啥红警3？
<jiero> 。。。。
<lemonhall> 下载安装估计要花3个小时。。。。。
<lemonhall> 估计只玩20分钟
<jiero> 哦。多见了。
<jiero> 装OpenRA吧。
<jiero> 红警1代。
<lofwind> 上午好~
<lemonhall> jiero: 那是一代啊。。。
<jiero> lemonhall: 我只怀旧1代。其他的都没什么印象。
<jiero> 说了2代没玩过多少。
<jiero> 之后的版本就从没见过
<lemonhall> ofan君竟然还不在！！！！！！
<jiero> lemonhall:  你喜欢柠檬？
<lemonhall> jiero: 我喜欢女人
<jiero> lemonhall: 没问你有生俱来的爱好。
<changhe> 这里面总是有很多人。。。
<flay> OpenRA好玩不
<jiero> flay: 游戏好玩与否都是自己的想法，问别人是愚蠢的
<flay> ..
<flay> 自娱自乐
<emacsyin> 我在ubuntu中文论坛下载的附件，怎么都是php格式的阿？？
<jiero> emacsyin: 点击下载。
<changhe> 好多人啊。。
<void1> 活人少
<jiero> flay: 。。。
<flay> openRA只能联机玩？
<jiero> flay: 联机才好玩。
<flay> 。。。
<flay> 一群老外 我都没玩过
<wsdjeg> chrome有没有视频下载插件 类似火狐的插件
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 更新管理器问题，现在怎么都打不开了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331108&p=2326347#p2326347 11.04更新管理器出现问题了，真的不知道该怎么解决了 统计信息: 发表于 由 aspirinz_tt — 2011-05-14 9:21
<cuihao> openra可以和bot玩
<jiero> flay: 我已经和老外玩了多年游戏了，很少碰到中国人。
<jiero> 中国人一般不和老外玩。
<flay> 我还没弄明白怎么玩
<lofwind> 玩bot不就是单机吗。
<jiero> flay: 偏题一下 http://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=19510.0
<emacsyin> jiero: 你玩wesnoth吗
<jiero> emacsyin: 曾经玩。
<emacsyin> 这里还有玩Wesnoth的吗
<emacsyin> jiero: 现在怎么不玩了
<jiero> emacsyin: 因为麻烦，我讨厌斤斤计较。
<emacsyin> jiero: 如果不这样走格子就好了
<emacsyin> jiero: 像星际争霸一样的游戏，在linux下有没有？
<jiero> 我讨厌星际争霸。大概有吧。
<emacsyin> jiero: 叫什么名字
<emacsyin> jiero: 推荐一些游戏玩玩
<emacsyin> jiero: 有反恐精英型的吗
<changhe> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6628711bgw1dh6g36mvzdj.jpg
<jiero> 不知道。反恐精英的啥。
<jiero> 没有类似的。
<jiero> 有比那些更好玩的，但是玩法不一样。
<jiero> emacsyin: 玩ET:TrueCombatElite和Zero-K
<zldrobit> 哈哈，反恐精英
<emacsyin> jiero: 怎么下载
<jiero> 哪个？
<jiero> 都去官方站就知道了。
<lwf808> Zero-K是不是跟魔兽，星际差不多的，感觉好棒，是单机版的吗？
<flay> boswars有没有人玩阿 我下了一个 折腾了半天
<Evanescence> 有谁有下载土豆视频的脚本？我想下载一个系列的视频， 就是很多集，想要用通配符啥的把他们全下载下来， 这个是那个视频的网址， 谢谢高手指教，
<Evanescence> http://www.tingfree.com/play/36e7aa6e38842683-0-111.html
<clean> 有人在用subversion吗，配置了sasl吗？这个sasl有什么好处吗 谢谢
<jiero> lwf808: 不是。。。
<emacsyin> jiero: 都没找到官方网站阿
<jiero> emacsyin: 怎么可能。。。
<emacsyin> jiero: 都是鸟文，进去都没找到下载地方
<jiero> zero-k.info
<jiero> http://www.truecombatelite.com/
<jiero> 那你别玩了。。。连一点都看不懂
<NoIE> 玩雷神战争吧，有汉化补丁。
<emacsyin> NoIE: 哪里下载
<NoIE> emacsyin: 不晓得，试试 aMule 。
<changhe> 雷神?
<changhe> Ubuntu下面可以玩吗？
<z777> MeaCulpa: hi
<changhe> Hi
<^k^> changhe, 好  ㍢ 
<hoxily> test
<Robots> Yesterday
<Robots> test
<jiero> changhe: 雷神全系列都有linux client
<pityonline> curl ifconfig.me
<jiero> 谁来给我讲解英文语法？ http://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=19510.0
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • V4L视频采集程序？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331118&p=2326414#p2326414 大家好，现在做设计遇到一个问题，就是用在网上找的V4L程序采集图像只能采集到一张，但是我们想连续采集到多张，就设置了一个定时，但是还是只能采集到一张JPG图片，程序我会贴出来，请大家帮忙解决。我个人感觉应该是存储 ...
<Loongjiang> 哈哈，我的win键解决了，多谢al兄
<myke2> Loongjiang: 我想起来你是用emacs的
<Loongjiang> myke2: 恩，多个快捷键不晓得方便多少
<myke2> Loongjiang: key binding?
<myke2> Loongjiang: 我反正感受不到, 我几乎把gvim当gedit用
<zldrobit> myke2 太浪费了。。。
<z777> changhe: hi
<z777> lood: hi
<infinet> 刚才机器网速极慢，检查了一下是网线接头松了，插好接头就好了。我是手工检查发现的，如果用软件应该如何查？
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 请勿Flood，程序片段请请使用wgetpaste
<Loongjiang> infinet: 你脑袋进水了？
<zhangkaixuan> ICEfaces 2.0.2发布，集成NetBeans 7 IDE开发环境  http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/icefaces-2-0-2/
<zldrobit> infinet 无法检查。。。
<infinet> zldrobit 谢谢
<zldrobit> Ubuntu apt-get source php5 说公钥找不到无法验证怎么办？！
<zldrobit> 万一源码被改过就废了。。。
<NoIE> cpu 散热器使用铜底座和铝底座区别大吗？
<jiero> 铜的好。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 银子的更好
<zldrobit> 直接上网goo一下导热系数。。。
<NoIE> jiero: 区别有多大呢？现在60元左右的cpu散热器，都是让热管直接贴紧cpu顶盖的。
<NoIE> 这样可以吗？
<jiero> 超频么。。。
<ramazan> hi,all
<NoIE> jiero: cpu满负载，原装风扇 5400 转。
<NoIE> 我想换一个安静点的。
<^k^> ramazan, 好  ㍣ 
<Stifler_0x0> removed gnome all,Bei ju le - -!
<jiero> 哦。导热，但是散热的还是风扇。。。
<NoIE> jiero: 明白。
<Stifler_0x0> help me
<NoIE> jiero: 超频三红海MINI可以用吗？
<Stifler_0x0> guys?
<jiero> 不知道。
<jiero> 我不搞那些
<NoIE> jiero: 您用的是原装的？
<jiero> NoIE: 是。
<jiero> NoIE: CPU没事，一般是显卡烧
<zhangkaixuan> Firebug 1.7.1和Chromebug 1.7.1发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/firebug-1-7-1/
<jiero> 英文好的帮我检查一下语法？
<changhe> ？？？
<NoIE> jiero: 满负载下，显卡的温度在60度左右，风扇转速无法检测。
<jiero> 呃我的在90度左右。
<Stifler_0x0> How to input chinese in fbterm?
<jiero> http://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=19510.0
<jiero> 帮我检查英文
<NoIE> jiero: 我的英语也不好，我觉得好像不应该用定冠词。
<NoIE> Zero-K is the current best Real-time Strategy game IMO.
<jiero> 定冠词是哪个？
<NoIE> the
<jiero> Zero-K is the best>>>  这是符合习惯的。
<jiero> 但是加了current不知道了，
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 【新手心得】ubuntu10.10耳机终于发声 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331129&p=2326458#p2326458 ubuntu10.10耳机终于发声 安装ubuntu10.10三个月来一直困扰于耳机无声，音箱可用，麦克风可用问题 所以无法在寝室观看电影，影响他人，百度发现情况太多，没有合适的，于是放弃 51期间终于痛下决心，一定要解决 情 ...
<jiero> http://nyan.cat/
<ofan> jiero: is currently the best  ?
<NoIE> jiero: current Zero-K is the best ?
<zldrobit> 不是当前最好么？
 * tenzu agree with "Zero-K is currently the best“
<ofan> jiero: 第二张地图叫神马名字??
<NoIE> Amazon.com: The current best games for the XBox 360
<NoIE> jiero: 好像可以这样用。
<jiero> ofan: 我想连用会更具强调效果，，，第二地图？类似山岩加云雾的那个？忘记了呃。那个是看起来不错，实际没意思的地图之一——我的观点。
<jiero> tenzu: 你在啊。。。
<jiero> 今天不和iGoogle较劲了？我曾经把你当作ee
<jiero> 呃。没有后续了么。
<jiero> 都只看第一句话阿
<NoIE> jiero: 我的英语不好，我正在搜索 with 能不能引导同位语从句。
<jiero> ...我完全完全不懂语法了。。。
<jiero> 全部忘记了。
<zldrobit> NoIE 这么严谨？！
<jiero> 要考雅思，我要考8分，见鬼了。
<zldrobit> 8分。。。 神阿。。
<jiero> 上次我才得了4.75
<zhangkaixuan> Unity桌面环境的定时小工具 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/tea-time-for-unity/
<jiero> NoIE: 谢拉。 另外我刚刚用Language Tool，似乎没发现什么大错误，也许那个不能找语法错误吧。
<ofan> jiero: 试试 http://www.spellchecker.net/grammar/
<ofan> 还有 http://ed.grammarly.com/editor/view/?f=1
<changhe> 。。
<txc> 请教如何能把空闲的硬盘分区划分成ubuntu的分区呢？
<jiero> ofan: 第一个是垃圾。
<ofan> jiero: 额.. 我是google的
<ofan> txc: 用gparted
<txc> 以前使用的是双系统，现在不怎么用XP了，就想把以前的一些分区给分过来
<txc> ofan: gparted? 好的 我看看 谢谢你
<snoop_fy> 我这边有个ubuntu10.04，跑在T400上，无线总是掉线，但是network manager显示的是连接的，ping路由器却ping不通，咋回事？断开再连接一下又会OK一小段时间
<myke2> ofan: gparted经常会分出类似16M的空间
<ramazan> hi,all
<Stifler_0x0> sign...
<^k^> ramazan, 好  ㍤ 
<NoIE> snoop_fy: 升级一下路由器固件试试？
<Stifler_0x0> tmux is good...
<txc> myke2: ?
<snoop_fy> NoIE: 应该不会吧，我怀疑是不是network manager的问题，以前碰到过，换成wicd就OK了
<txc> 那该用什么呢？
<myke2> txc: 我一般都用fdisk
<myke2> txc: gparted的确是个不错的工具
<myke2> snoop_fy: wicd不太好, 掉线不会自动连接
<txc> 恩 我是在UBUNTU下用，把以前的D盘，分到UBUNTU下面
<jiero> ofan: 第二个告诉我我写的一文不值，得分0/100
<ofan> jiero: .......
<snoop_fy> myke2: 额，我还是去试试吧，这总掉线，还不提示，太折磨人了
<Evanescence> linux有什么回复数据的工具吗？
<myke2> snoop_fy: 无线网络linux下一般都不怎么样
 * Stifler_0x0 Living,Working,and talking with prity girls....
<myke2> snoop_fy: 我这里的普遍逊色于windows
<myke2> snoop_fy: 你先用命令行的工具试试
<myke2> snoop_fy: 比如wpa_supplicant
<myke2> snoop_fy: 还有iwconfig
<myke2> snoop_fy: 如果没有类似现象再去找有什么好的tools, 但是我觉得wicd总之不太好.
<snoop_fy> myke2: 好吧，我去看看
<myke2> snoop_fy: 我目前就是用nm的
<wsdjeg> 求助：chrome有没有下载视频的插件？
<jiero> 视频是什么？
<myke2> snoop_fy: 不知道为什么网上宣传把nm换成wicd的文章特别多, 都说wicd好. 实践下来其实也不怎样.
<myke2> snoop_fy: 可能是老版本了
<tenzu> jiero: 刚才吃饭去了
<jiero> ...
<tenzu> 没吃饱。。。
<jiero> 接着吃
<tenzu> 不吃了，太费钱
<tenzu> 最近食欲太旺盛
<jiero> 我也是，冻死我也不到床上去睡。
<jiero> 我依旧睡地板和睡袋
<myke2> 地上打坐
<jiero> 作着睡不好。
<jiero> 我以前上课睡觉都是仰头睡。
<ofan> 睡榻榻米
<jiero> 不低头，低头是学习的姿态。
<myke2> 腿盘起来
<jiero> 我有睡袋。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<ofan> 睡袋只能一个姿势吧
<jiero> ？
<jiero> 睡袋里面是宽广的。。。
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Loongjiang> jiero: 还是gentoo的网络连接最方便，无线的更是如此
<myke2> Loongjiang: gentoo怎么搞的
<myke2> Loongjiang: 我说wireless
<Loongjiang> myke2: 好像就是/etc/init.d/eth0.lo start就好了，只配置过一次
<myke2> Lo
<myke2> Loongjiang: 想起来了, 是不是复制过去
<myke2> Loongjiang: 某个标准配置文件
<myke2> Loongjiang: 我在archlinux/ubuntu下比较讨厌
<Loongjiang> myke2: 忘了在哪看的，gentoo下有好多配置网络的小工具，多半是在wiki上，极简单的比wpasupport容易的多的多
<myke2> Loongjiang: 哦
<myke2> Loongjiang: 不过觉得Linux下无线网络的驱动似乎不如windows
<Loongjiang> myke2: 下个月搬家，正打 算搞个无线的3G用用，想来必定不难，只怕难有驱动
<myke2> Loongjiang: windows无线网络不错的
<myke2> Loongjiang: 特别是民用的
<myke2> Loongjiang: 我就说的是民用的
<Loongjiang> myke2: 恩，军用的你还没有
<myke2> Loongjiang: 不是军用的
<myke2> Loongjiang: 还包括其他的企业级的应用就不知道了
<myke2> Loongjiang: 就是PC上的设备, Personal的
<Loongjiang> myke2: 这个东西，有人出钱马上就有人开发，开源的就未必
<myke2> Loongjiang: 恩, 利益关系是核心
<jiero> 所以，我一直说开源的公司就是开发公司——由需要而改。
<jiero> 应该是这样的。
<Loongjiang> myke2: 人人都得吃饭，
<jiero> Loongjiang: 你和我说？》
<Loongjiang> jiero: 说什么，没钱和你说话！
<snoop_fy> 可能是这个楼的无线信号太多，信道干扰了，我换了信道，撑了这么长时间还没掉
<Robots> 特色有
<jiero> Loongjiang: 。。。我确实没钱给你
<changhe> Loongjiang: 。。
<Loongjiang> 硗有
<bw39dCN>  gnome3 中gedit乱码如何改
<bw39dCN> 有人知道吗
<kay_> hello
<NoIE> bw39dCN: 文件-》打开，选择编码。
<^k^> kay_, 好  ㍥ 
<bw39dCN> 改完后不能改变成default
<bw39dCN> NoIE:谢谢，我试试
<NoIE> http://www.cnetnews.com.cn/2011/0402/2027965.shtml
<NoIE> 美国最受员工欢迎CEO：施密特居首鲍尔默垫底
<kay_> list
<Loongjiang> :q
<^k^> 新⇨ Wine及其分支 • 【其实没那么复杂】简单&完美 Wine OFFICE 2007 Pro ～～～～～～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331153&p=2326693#p2326693 其实就是用 Winetricks …… 1、安装最新的Wine+Winetricks，很简单，不提。 2、下载OFFICE 2007 Pro 的光盘映像 ，我下载的是一个 压缩包，里面有一个 IMG 映像文件，自称是原装光盘。另外，去找序列 ...
<zldrobit> you should try nnoremap ,y "by    or some thing like that
<metbsd> 干吗用wine ms office, 用openoffice就好了啊
<Fivesheep_> google docs足够了
<Fivesheep_> 只需一个浏览器
<jyfl987> 我来了
<kay_> 这里有机器人吗？
<Loongjiang> Fivesheep_: 别吹了,google docs在linux下打不开的
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 不能吗？
<ElvisWang> Loongjiang: 真的？？？
<Fivesheep_> 你啥linux...
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 要看事实
<Loongjiang> Fivesheep_: 啥都一样
<myke2> Loongjiang: 可以
<Loongjiang> Fivesheep_: google docs需要micro office
<myke2> Loongjiang: 不需要
<oooo> Loongjiang: 真的假的
<myke2> Loongjiang: 我用过
<Fivesheep_> 啥micro office我不知道.. 但浏览器还是那个浏览器. 我刚在linux上用过gdocs
<Loongjiang> myke2: oooo unable to load page
 * edison0354 话说这几天gmail咋这么好上……
<imtxc> 大家好，我该怎么删除了关机按钮旁边的那个按钮呢
<oooo> Loongjiang: 刚刚测试，可以用的
<oooo> sudo apt-get remove indicator-me
<imtxc> 就是显示在线、离开那些的按钮
<Loongjiang> oooo: 刚刚测试，提示浏览器不支持
<imtxc> 点了之后，还显示一个头像。
<oooo> Loongjiang: 你什么浏览器
<Fivesheep_> 你的浏览器有问题, or 你的网络有问题
<oooo> Loongjiang: 是不是你的被墙了
<oooo> imtxc: sudo apt-get remove indicator-me
<Loongjiang> firefox,可能吧，不过反正我不用的
<oooo> imtxc: 然后pkill gnome-panel
<Paul___> hi
<Fivesheep_> 你不用可以, 但别到处宣传不实的言论.
<^k^> Paul___, 好  ㍥ 
<Loongjiang> Fivesheep_: 我又打不开，没有不实！！！
<imtxc> oooo, 那样的话，会不会跟关机按钮一起删了呢
<imtxc> 因为他俩好像是一起的
<oooo> imtxc: 你放心的做吧
<Paul___> 大家好，有个小问题，有没有人做过嵌入式Linux
<Paul___> 我在做wifi驱动移植，一堆问题
<imtxc> oooo, 好吧……
<Fivesheep_> 但很多人都能打开, 能使用. 所以不能打开, 跟linux没关系
<edison0354> Paul___: 求MAC的wifi驱动，INTEL 5100
<Paul___> ？？？
<PaulChan> ^_^
<imtxc> oooo, 谢谢你阿，方法很靠谱……
<oooo> imtxc: 不客气的
<imtxc> 呵，刚开始学习使用ubuntu，多亏了搜索跟大家的帮忙……
<imtxc> 这个 xchat 看起来挺粗糙呢……
<imtxc> 特别那个托盘图标 好大
<oooo> 不要的都删除了
 * oooo 怎么才能exit呢
<PaulChan> 同问
<ofan> '/exit'
<szsloss> mei ren
<alpha080>  这里的黎明静悄悄
<jiero> 大家都来 http://nyan.cat/
<jiero> 这是我对你们说的
<alpha080> 什么东西？
<szsloss> 怎么玩啊？？
<pointer> 大家好~
<jiero> 谁去了？
<szsloss> ？
<pointer> 咦
<jiero> 这个就是经典案例，一堆人被骗去参观小猫叫的动画，然后带着另一队人重蹈覆辙。
<szsloss> 什么喵喵的？？
<szsloss> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<jiero> 看youtube和facebook上的记录，被骗的大概有100万人。恭喜
<szsloss> 。。。。。。。。。骗流量的
<szsloss> 是你做的？？
<wtry> helo
<zhangkaixuan> Wine 开发版 1.3.20 发布，初步支持 XML 写入 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/wine-1-3-20/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Wine 1.3.20 : OSMSG
 * ElvisWang 午睡醒来
<jiero> szsloss: 不是。
<szsloss> 又是骗流量的
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> szsloss: 你太嫩了。
<szsloss> ？？
<jiero> szsloss: 就是送流量的
<szsloss> 。。。。。。。。
<bachue> 刚才玩了下openra，为什么这么卡
<alpha080> gentoo
<jiero> 不知道呢。
<ElvisWang> opera 在 kde 下很卡
<jiero> 。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 【求助】64位11.04的软件中心不工作了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331159&p=2326769#p2326769 64位11.04的软件中心不工作了，打开后就一直卡在那儿（没卡死，还是可以关闭窗口滴），没法通过软件中心安装、卸载软件。自然deb包也用不了了 身为菜鸟的我，想到的办法是卸掉软件中心再重装软件中心，但怎 ...
<jiero> 有是一个看成opera的。。。
<jiero> 我晕。
<jiero> ^_^
<szsloss> lol
<pointer> opera有木有翻墙的插件…………
<ElvisWang> lol 难道悲摧 了
<bachue> 呵呵
<bachue> google也会看错
<szsloss> 看成什么了啊
<ElvisWang> So what are you talking about???
<bachue> open-ra
<pointer> 。。。。。。还是没人回答……
<ElvisWang> 恩 了
<AndIrc_> 今天听说很多地方举行release party
<szsloss> clean:
<bachue> 明天才多
<szsloss> why?
<AndIrc_> 为什么我的id不能改
<if_else> can you hear me ?
<alpha080> Not
<szsloss> me too
<silverzhao> 求教：用compiz怎样设置可以使得双击标题栏最大化窗口？
<silverzhao> 现在双击默认的是shade，就是窗口上卷。
<if_else> silverzhao: 你没有用 compiz 作为 WM 还是 用 gnome 的
<if_else> silverzhao: 把 compiz 设为 gnome 的 WM 应该可以的。
<silverzhao> if_else, 我的是arch，用compiz + cairo-dock + conky搭建图形环境的。
<z777> hello all
<edison0354> silverzhao: ubuntu tweak
<silverzhao> edison0354, 呃，我的不是ubuntu^
<edison0354> silverzhao: 一样用
<silverzhao> edison0354, 那我想直接在compiz里改，应该怎么弄呢？只为了改个双击最大化就装个ubuntu-tweak，这样好像太浪费了。
<Guest1245> 大家觉得macbook pro700笔记本这一款，怎么样
<edison0354> silverzhao: 找找吧……没找过……
<edison0354> Guest1245: 米淫，表示买不起
<silverzhao> edison0354 : 好吧，我再研究研究去……
<Guest1245> 现在的笔记本有那款比较不错的
<alpha080> 戴尔xps
<Guest1245> 我同学说thinkpad e40比较不错，大家觉得呢
<z777> e40? 我在用 一般
<z777> sony的必然不能买 hp dell 不考虑
<alpha080> 有钱就买t系列
<z777> Guest1245: 无太大需求 就买集显的 独显的不好
<szsloss> T系列是 tank啊
<Guest1245> 还有华硕的N82系列
<szsloss> thinkpadE40 I3处理器
<z777> szsloss: i5也有
<szsloss> 那个在  5K 以上，
<z777> szsloss: i5 4999
<z777> szsloss: i3 4500
<szsloss> 又降了，我上一次看还是 5K 一上的
<alpha080> 你能承受的价位，然后是用途
<z777> szsloss: t4xxx 的才3600
<Guest1245> 这几天笔记本价格下的很快，说是IPAD2的冲击
<gebjgd> ipad2冲击个屁啊
<z777> 有显卡的 e40容易 死机
<Guest1245> 那是什么原因
<z777> Guest1245:  X201T 好呀
<z777> Guest1245: 热
<szsloss> 什么热？？
<gebjgd> Guest1245, 硬件价格便宜了。这个是趋势
<z777> Guest1245: e40 无线网卡 信号横差
<alpha080> 新处理器大量上市
<gebjgd> Guest1245, 买r系列
<z777> 京东上  accer 华硕 都有 3800的 i5
<szsloss> I7的呢？？
<z777> szsloss: 显卡热 容易死机 都好几次了
<^k^> 新⇨ 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • ASUS K42KE驅動在哪裡下載啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331165&p=2326801#p2326801 我是UNBUTU新手，剛安裝完11.04的，但是一直驅動找不到，百度上的那些FOR LINUX 或是FOR UBUNTU 10.XX可以用在11.04上面嗎？ 是不是跟WIN7一樣，安裝后腰安裝顯卡，聲卡，網卡，主板等等這些驅動呢？大家的驅動都是在哪 ...
<Guest1245> 京东上的价格好像都很贵
<z777> szsloss: x201t 很牛的
<szsloss> 没用过
<z777> Guest1245: 只是参考 有的便宜有的贵
<alpha080> 玩游戏不？
<szsloss> 这 得看需求了
<gebjgd> Guest1245, 不推荐用笔记本玩游戏
<z777> szsloss: x201t hp外星人 都是i7
<gebjgd> hp垃圾
<szsloss> 靠，外星人 很NB 的
<gebjgd> szsloss, 没台式机牛逼
<z777> gebjgd: 外星人 这款 有点牛
<Guest1245> 不玩游戏，看电影，高清的，做开发
<z777> Guest1245: 集显 也可以看高清
<alpha080> 价位
<gebjgd> Guest1245, thinkpad r
<z777> 而且 省电 不死机
<gebjgd> Guest1245, 别想了
<Guest1245> 不是苹果的就在5000内
<z777> Guest1245: 只能 找 e t 了
<szsloss> t 有点过了
<z777> e 比 sl 好不了多少
<alpha080> 移动需求？
<z777> X 其实是横不错的
<z777> 经常带来带去的话
<gebjgd> r系列足够好了
<gebjgd> t5k能拿下？
<szsloss> 貌似 不行
<z777> gebjgd: 难
<z777> gebjgd: r 家用 好像是
<Guest1245> 还要最大能发挥LINUX的性能
<alpha080> 要轻薄本？
<Guest1245> 不用
<z777> Guest1245: 用liunx的 就要 选大厂的硬件 太偏的就算了
<szsloss> hp有预装Linux的 系统的
<gebjgd> z777, r系列可以了
<alpha080> 宏基本，旧i5处理器，不用想了
<z777> 现在的 linux的 Xrog 速度有提升吗？
<XwinX> z777: 大厂指配件还是整机?
<gebjgd> Guest1245, 别买最新的硬件就没有问题了
<z777> XwinX: 配件 驱动好找
<XwinX> z777: 嗯
<gebjgd> z777, 驱动好不好找看内核
<z777>  XwinX: 不要太新的 都可以
<Guest1245> 对LINUX支持比较的的本子，有哪些
<XwinX> 呵呵
<alpha080> 加内存不会到5000
<gebjgd> Guest1245, 多了
<XwinX> Guest1245: 买有预装linux的本子
<gebjgd> Guest1245, 你不买最新的硬件就问题不大
<z777> 用的人多的 驱动自然好找
<gebjgd> Guest1245, 买r系列就行了
<z777> gebjgd: r
<z777> gebjgd: r的缩水的哦
<gebjgd> z777, e系列不缩？
<z777> gebjgd: 也缩
<gebjgd> z777, 足够用了。他又不是商用
<gebjgd> z777, 那就是了
<z777> gebjgd: 都不像thinkpad了
<XwinX> gebjgd: E不好
<XwinX> gebjgd: 我同事买了一台E40
<z777> XwinX: 我这台就是
<szsloss> 然后呢？？
<gebjgd> XwinX, 外壳不行，散热也不匝地
<XwinX> gebjgd: 我都找不到 capslock 的指示灯在哪
<gebjgd> XwinX, 1年半前就知道了
<XwinX> gebjgd: 呵呵
<z777> XwinX: 完全无灯
<gebjgd> thinkpad有个问题
<gebjgd> 就是esc的位置
<gebjgd> vim党很郁闷
<z777> gebjgd: hehe 交换下哦
<XwinX> z777: 无灯怎么用啊
<z777> gebjgd: 是太小了
<XwinX> gebjgd: esc 和 capslock 交换
<z777> XwinX: 有屏幕指示图标
<XwinX> gebjgd: 这个问题不大
<gebjgd> XwinX, 不可能
<XwinX> gebjgd: 什么不可能
<gebjgd> XwinX, 不会习惯的
<XwinX> gebjgd: 我就是这样用的
<z777> gebjgd: 交换下 没什么问题 esc更大了 我习惯了
<XwinX> gebjgd: 最多一天就习惯了
<gebjgd> XwinX, 我不习惯
<z777> XwinX: 同感
<szsloss> 买个外接 的 键盘好了
<z777> szsloss: 用thinkpad的 鼠标都不带的
<XwinX> z777: 指示图标,启不还要装驱动
<XwinX> z777: 无聊死了
<z777> XwinX: yes
<^k^> esc映射成jj
<XwinX> ^k^: ?
<XwinX> ^k^: 人类还是机器?
<z777> 傻bot
<^k^> XwinX, 方法名 [] 未找到  ㍧ 
<XwinX> ^k^: SB
<szsloss> 一半是人把
<gebjgd> XwinX, 还在帝都呢？
<gebjgd> XwinX, 老婆呢？
<XwinX> gebjgd: 还在
<XwinX> gebjgd: 在
<z777> XwinX: 出差？
<XwinX> z777: 卖身
<z777> XwinX: 北京好
<gebjgd> z777, 好个屁
<szsloss> 77的房租啊
<z777> 去1/2星期的话
<XwinX> z777: 不是人类生存的地方
<z777> XwinX: 旅游好
<XwinX> szsloss: 承受不起啊
<root__> dell有LINUX的高端笔记本？
<szsloss> 77 还承受不起？？
<XwinX> szsloss: 嗯
<z777> root__: dell不要考虑了
<XwinX> szsloss: sony也有
<z777> 有emacs控不
<szsloss> XwinX: 我觉 的 也是
<root__> 刚刚掉线了，晕
<z777> XwinX: sony极度垃圾的
<XwinX> z777: 嗯
<z777> XwinX: 8000多的 1个月就坏了
<XwinX> z777: 不过有装 redflag 的本
<szsloss> sony 性价比不咋点把
<root__> 最近看NIKITA这个电视剧，里面的特工用的DELL的UBUNTU，哈哈
<z777> 3台都这样 我见过的
<gebjgd> XwinX, 别推销你们公司的垃圾产品了
<XwinX> gebjgd: 哈哈
<XwinX> gebjgd: 不带这样的,我们还是辛苦了好几个月做了定制的
<XwinX> gebjgd: 只少所有设备能找到驱动
<szsloss> 买什么的
<gebjgd> XwinX, 红旗汉化组最新力作？
<szsloss> 卖什么的
<XwinX> gebjgd: 呵呵
<gebjgd> XwinX, XD
<z777> debian 够用了
<gebjgd> XwinX, 你们公司怎么就没opensuse那么给力
<XwinX> gebjgd: 我又不是老总,我有啥办法
<szsloss> XwinX: 是什么公司啊？？
<XwinX> szsloss: redflag
<gebjgd> szsloss, 红旗汉化组
<szsloss> 中科红旗？？
<XwinX> szsloss: 嗯
<gebjgd> szsloss, 对
<szsloss> 北京的
<gebjgd> szsloss, 中科红旗汉化组
<szsloss> hp的 预装的 是们公司的？？
<z777> 红旗呀 没用过
<root__> NB的人啊
<gebjgd> szsloss, 要求英语必须4级的
<XwinX> szsloss: 是
<z777> 真的有人用吗
<gebjgd> z777, 没人用
<XwinX> z777: 社区版还是有人用的
<gebjgd> z777, 基本上都是买了格式化重装
<XwinX> z777: Qomo
<szsloss> lol
<gebjgd> z777, 他们公司就帮国家烧钱的
<z777> 我感觉 也是没人用的
<XwinX> gebjgd: 预装的oem版估计不多
<z777> 能升级不 有源不
<gebjgd> z777, 只不过形式不同罢了
<XwinX> z777: qomo 吗?
<szsloss> 那个系统搞的 像xp了
<XwinX> z777: 有,滚动升级的
<szsloss> 是界面 像
<XwinX> szsloss: oem 版像, qomo 是原装的 kde
<z777> XwinX: 你们自己维护了 数据库/
<XwinX> z777: 啥数据库?
<z777> XwinX: 软件呀
<XwinX> z777: 你是指软件源吗?
<z777> 恩
<XwinX> z777: 对,自己维护
<z777> 多浪费人力哦
<XwinX> szsloss: oem 的界面搞成xp样,不是我们能决定的
<XwinX> szsloss: 是客户要求
<gebjgd> z777, 核高基
<szsloss> lol
<gebjgd> z777, 闹玩呢
<szsloss> 是hp要求的吗
<XwinX> szsloss: 我们的 社区版本就很正常
<z777> 唉 买电脑 带dos 就可以了
<z777> 这样便宜
<XwinX> z777: 啥都不带更好
<szsloss> 只带 bios
<z777> XwinX: 开机看bios？
<gebjgd> z777, 开机不用看
<XwinX> z777: 不行吗?
<z777> XwinX: 看来安个红旗也不错 可以开机看看图片
<XwinX> z777: 应该在bios 里嵌入一个basic
<XwinX> z777: 就像以前的apple2
<wtry> 现在hp的好多笔记本都是红旗6的了
<szsloss> 现在 不是 有 mini的电脑吗，25$
<XwinX> z777: 啥开机看图片
<gebjgd> szsloss, 哪有？
<z777> 测试坏点。
<XwinX> wtry: 嗯,kde3的界面
<szsloss> 我看新闻的，就是 一个USB的主机
<^k^> z777, ....  ㍧ 
<szsloss> 其他的 都外接
<gebjgd> szsloss, 哦，我知道
<gebjgd> szsloss, 那个能跑debian
<szsloss> 英国的把
<z777> ^k^: 又合体了
<gebjgd> szsloss, 我们老板买了6个
<^k^> z777, 匿名“他们”。  ㍧ 
<szsloss> 你们老板 买什么多干嘛？
<gebjgd> szsloss, 家里当下载机器
<gebjgd> szsloss, 公司当工控机
<gebjgd> szsloss, 1W
<gebjgd> szsloss, 相当的省电啊
<szsloss> 恩
<myke2> Loongjiang: 你说现在不能访问docs.google.com? 那几乎是废话
<myke2> Loongjiang: 现在Google Docs等等每15分钟挂一次.
<szsloss> 会挂 是什么原因 导致的？？
<gebjgd> htc cha cha没有货啊
<gebjgd> 郁闷
<jiero> 为啥一定要用google docs呢？
<jiero> 优势？
<szsloss> htc的什么系统啊？
<gebjgd> szsloss, android
<gebjgd> szsloss, 全键盘
<szsloss> 哦
<gebjgd> szsloss, 类似bb
<root__> 听说我国大局域网就快成立了，求证明
<jiero> 早就成立了。
<myke2> Domain Names 白名单
<jiero> 局域网连外面就是悲剧而已。
<szsloss> 貌似是的，这几天  网络 有问题
<jiero> 只不过现在暂且外连不畅。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你们那里有htc cha cha么
<jiero> chacha?
<szsloss> 他是卖手机的？？
<gebjgd> szsloss, 他在袋鼠国
<szsloss> 哦
<gebjgd> jiero, 新的htc手机
<jiero> gebjgd: 有。
<szsloss> 叫他买 ，不是要寄回来
<jiero> 还没卖
<szsloss> android 2.2？？
<gebjgd> jiero, 我们这里也是
<jiero> $575
<jiero> 很贵
<jiero> 超贵。
<jiero> 不如买NOKIA N900
<gebjgd> jiero, 300偶
<jiero> ^_^
<gebjgd> jiero, 300欧
<gebjgd> jiero, nokia
<jiero> nokia
<gebjgd> jiero, 也是全键盘？
<szsloss> 有链接吗？？
<jiero> 不是。
<szsloss> 看一下
<gebjgd> jiero, 我要全键盘
<jiero> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Nokia_N900-1.jpg
<jiero> 这个样子
<szsloss> htc的
<szsloss> nokia的 多少钱啊
<gebjgd> jiero, 啥系统？
<jiero> mameo
<jiero> 哈哈
<szsloss> 不是meego的？？
<jiero> 想要那个，有人卖，不过不带充电器卖$150
<szsloss> 看上去不错
<jiero> meego的进化版本是mameo
<jiero> maemo...
<szsloss> 是个合体的？？
<jiero> 我记错了
<gebjgd> jiero, 还是bb样子不错
<jiero> bb是blackberry?
<gebjgd> jiero, 恩
<szsloss> 那个htc的 链接？？
<gebjgd> szsloss, google
<szsloss> 。。。。
<szsloss> 你滑板的全键盘？？
<gebjgd> szsloss, 不是
<szsloss> 直板的？？
<gebjgd> szsloss, bb的全键盘
<gebjgd> szsloss, 恩
<root__> N900现在是什么价格
<jiero> maemo的比较好处是和现在用的软件统一呃～感觉就是普通linux发行版的移动版本
<szsloss> 这里就缺 个卖手机的
<gebjgd> jiero, 你说n900的那个？
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。输入中文也用ibus～
<jiero> ^_^
<gebjgd> jiero, 你入了？
<jiero> 不是，只是看介绍
<jiero> gebjgd: http://maemo.org/packages/
<jiero> maemo就是个linux发行版呃。
<root__> 看TAOBAO上才1500多啊
<jiero> 恩。2009年发的
<gebjgd> jiero, 2009年的。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 内存倒是不小。1G
<jiero> 显示屏也算是高级的
<gebjgd> jiero, 还是等htc cha cha
<jiero> 呃，我一直在等maemo的～
<jiero> 结果都没出新的
<jiero> 新的卖$500，二手的卖$200
<gebjgd> htc cha cha
<gebjgd> htc cha cha
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, htc cha cha没货
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我靠。。。我看有人卖Nokia N900 $290，他还写的是 comes with Bluetooth, external drive support, debian OS and open office already installed.
<jiero> lol
<jiero> Debian。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 还能打电话么
<jiero> 。。。这我怎么知道。。。
<jiero> 纯粹当计算机用的。。。
<jiero> charger
<jiero> tv out cable
<jiero> earbuds and microphone
<jiero> folding bluetooth keyboard and mouse
<jiero> external adapter for disk-on-key, 3.5/2.5 hard drive.
<^k^> jiero:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<szsloss> lol
<gebjgd> jiero, 太老了。
<szsloss> htc chacha 开卖了？？
<gebjgd> szsloss, 没有呢
<gebjgd> szsloss, 等呢
<szsloss> 什么时候开买，官方 有公布吗？？
<gebjgd> szsloss, 你也看上了？
<gebjgd> szsloss, 据说6月份
<szsloss> 哦
<szsloss> 直板的全键盘 ，感觉设计不好看
<gebjgd> szsloss, 我喜欢这样的
<gebjgd> szsloss, 口味问题
<szsloss> 恩
<alvin_rxg> “350913038 wants to add you (112482900) to his or her buddy list: 鎴戞槸鏁忕嚂”  谁帮我翻译一下……
<szsloss> 鎴戞槸鏁忕嚂 不懂
<gebjgd> 金息嘎执金巢太监
<szsloss> 什么语言？？
<alvin_rxg> webqq 增强版？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那是垃圾
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, air版本的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 超级慢
<alvin_rxg> 一看 air 一词，就忽略
<myke2> gebjgd: 什么air版本
<szsloss> adobe 的air
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 【菜鸟求教】---deborphan究竟如何判断某个包无人维护 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331169&p=2326838#p2326838 用的是ubuntu 11.04 比较反感compiz花里胡哨的效果，连unity一起删了，然后发现tweak居然要依赖compiz-core，想想罢了就用deborphan吧，下了个gtkorphan（0.4.4）结果发现一大堆无人维护的包。。。： 我那个ia32-li ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 早上烤了红薯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 40分钟
<alvin_rxg> 红薯！！！
<Kandu> 什麼開關可以使 bash 停止作業控制呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 超市有卖的
<alvin_rxg> 我知道，但都挺贵的
<szsloss> 卖什么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还好吧。2个2欧元
<szsloss> 红薯？？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你有经济来源么是还好
<myke2> gebjgd: webqq左上角有个企鹅头像, 好像不是tx的企鹅?
<gebjgd> myke2, 那个就是air版本的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 又不是天天吃
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 偶尔买个尝尝
<myke2> gebjgd: 那个是air标志?
<jiero> 我晕 maemo就是debian的衍生版本。。。
<wzlxx> emacs里的汇编注释是;号，怎么回事？
<myke2> wzlxx: 汇编注释难道不是; ?
<jiero> 问一下wine也可以在手机上用么。。。
<wzlxx> myke2: 我这里用;注释会报错
<myke2> wzlxx: 你说gas?
<szsloss> 想干嘛？？
<gebjgd> myke2, 那个版本你直接忽略就行了。
<szsloss> 装exe
<wzlxx> myke2: 嗯.as报错
<jiero>  Wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows applications on Linux.  This version of wine is built for the ARM cpu and can NOT run i386 native Windows  applications. Only ported Windows applications compiled for ARM will work.
<myke2> gebjgd: 什么直接忽略?
<myke2> wzlxx: 可能;只是intel asm?
<myke2> wzlxx: 不清楚at&t语法
<wzlxx> myke2: 嗯，这里是at&t的…
<myke2> wzlxx: 改成//看看
<iGloFe> 求解封 CyrusYzGTt
<myke2> gebjgd: webqq不用这个地址用什么
<szsloss> web3.qq.com
<myke2> szsloss: 不一样......
<wzlxx> myke2: as默认不支持intel的？AT&T的注释好像是#
<myke2> wzlxx: 哦, 那就#
<gebjgd> myke2, 我是说那个air版本的标志
<iGloFe> 額～～在討論編程語法？？？
<szsloss> 应该 一样把，指向同一个地方把
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 出门。逛街去
<wzlxx> myke2: 我想用自动注释，呵呵lol
<myke2> gebjgd: 那个标注属于gpl吧
<myke2> wzlxx: gas支持intel语法, 不过如果用了intel就是intel了, 不是at&t
<tang_> 大家好
<myke2> wzlxx: 新版本gas支持intel
<tang_> 有人吗
<wzlxx> myke2: gas?
<szsloss> mei ren
<myke2> wzlxx: GNU as
<wzlxx> myke2: 估计是我用的这个不好，我用的as
<myke2> wzlxx: linux下都是gas
<iGloFe> tang_§ 我跟你，，都被忽略了。。。不過我是最被忽略的
<wzlxx> myke2:  不可能，我的也是linux，没有gas
<myke2> wzlxx: 命令名字就叫as
<tang_> 问个问题，在输入的时候不知道怎么回事，按任何键都显示一个点
<iGloFe> 用 nasm 或 yasm
<wzlxx> 是yasm
<alvin_rxg> 难得上个 webqq，“单向好友”有50个……
<tang_> 输入不了子母或者数字、
<iGloFe> tang_§ 重啓ibus試試
<tang_> 重启？
<myke2> tang_: 用fcitx
<wzlxx> iGloFe: gas支持intel吧？
<tang_> 好的谢谢
<iGloFe> tang_§ 是重啓 ibus這個平臺，，不是系統
<iGloFe> wzlxx§ 額，，，我不懂這個，，只是當時看過些教程說了
<wzlxx> iGloFe: 哦
<wtry> linux上有没有谷歌拼音啊
<szsloss> you 开源的
<wzlxx> emacs里默认的是intel的…
<tang_> 重启了输入法
<tang_> 但是文字可以了
<z777> wzlxx: 用emacs？
<tang_> 数字不可以怎么办
<myke2> wzlxx: nasm只能intel
<iGloFe> ...是不是，，你禁用了數字鍵
<wzlxx> myke2: 嗯，yasm不行…不支持AT&T貌似
<iGloFe> 我現在用的最好的 就 nano 和 ed
<myke2> wzlxx: gas下.intel_syntax
<iGloFe> 董曉娟，我愛你。。。
<iGloFe> 唉。。迴歸提示
<wzlxx> myke2: gas支持AT&T
<myke2> wzlxx: .intel_syntax伪指令
<myke2> wzlxx: gas原来就是用来支持at&t的
<myke2> wzlxx: 我说现在也支持intel了
<wzlxx> 嗯
<wzlxx> 我看的书上是AT&T
<szsloss> 董曉娟 这个是谁啊？？
<myke2> wzlxx: 最后讨论一下注释。GAS 支持 C 风格（/* */）、C++ 风格（//）和 shell 风格（#）的注释。NASM 支持以 “;” 字符开头的单行注释。
<myke2> wzlxx: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-gas-nasm.html
<tang_> 怎么知道数字禁用没有？、
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<iGloFe> 對了，，我想問問 這個 指令集 x2apic 怎麼在 linux中啓用
<iGloFe> 這個指令集 tpr_shadow 有什麼用？？
<z777> wzlxx: 折叠移动慢 有问题吗？
<z777> myke2: gas是什么来的呢
<z777> myke2: 怎么研究起汇编了
<jiero> http://media.bestofmicro.com/,F-S-292168-3.jpg
<jiero> http://www.tomsguide.com/us/slideshow/nude-house,0101-292168-0-2-3-1-jpg-.html
<if_else> 各位兄台，系统学习编程时，需要看书吗？还是看文档，看电子书？
<if_else> 你们喜欢看什么样的书？电子版 / 纸质 的？
<jiero> http://nude-house.com/
<jiero> 高手一般推荐纸质
<bachue> 我还是喜欢买
<kenifanying> debian 源里面的texlive 没有打包ctex包？我用xetex的时候提示没有ctexart.cls
<z777> if_else: 看C 看编程理论
<if_else> 各位 mutt 使用 imap 的缓冲文件可否保存到本地，下次打开不用全部下载？谢谢
<kenifanying> ctexart.cls在哪个包里面？debian 高手说下
<z777> if_else: c primer 语法字典 计算机构造与解析 希望看的懂
<z777> kenifanying: apt-file search
<z777> kenifanying: apt-get install apt-<tab>...
<kenifanying> z777, thanks
<kenifanying> z777, I will try it later.
<myke2> kenifanying: 用zsh把, 补全更加智能
<iGloFe> if_else§ 我用 thunderbird,,是能保存在本地的，，，
<iGloFe> 對了，，我想問問 這個 指令集 x2apic 怎麼在 linux中啓用
<iGloFe> 對了，，我想問問 這個 指令集 x2apic 怎麼在 linux中啓用
<iGloFe> 這個指令集 tpr_shadow 有什麼用？？
<kenifanying> myke2, 自己安装texlive的话其它软件会有一堆tex的依赖，很讨厌，用源里面的，又不知道哪个文件属于哪个包的……
<z777>  mutt? 本来就下到本地的
<z777> kenifanying: 自己安装？
<kenifanying> myke2, tex碰到中文还是麻烦呀
<z777> kenifanying: 蛋疼 依赖无法解决
<kenifanying> z777, 不是，现在用源里面的
<z777> kenifanying: apt-get tex<tab>
<z777> kenifanying: 够用了 中文支持还是可以的
<myke2> kenifanying: 我看下我这里
<kenifanying> z777, 安装了texlive，xetex之类的，处理中文时候碰到麻烦了
<z777> kenifanying: xetex？ 没必要安
<myke2> kenifanying: 我一直xelatex, 每什么问题
<z777> kenifanying: 我以前 都没安 一样处理
<kenifanying> z777, 那你怎么处理的？有没事例？
<kenifanying> z777, 我没有win的字体，不想用……
<myke2> kenifanying: texlive-bin texlive-core texlive-langcjk
<myke2> kenifanying: 不需要win字体
<z777> kenifanying: 我现在 在 xp下 我找找我以前的模板
<myke2> kenifanying: \usepackage{xeCJK}
<myke2> kenifanying: \setCJKmainfont{WenQuanYi Micro Hei}
<kenifanying> myke2, 我用debian 没有texlive-langcjk包
<myke2> kenifanying: 我都这样
<kenifanying> myke2, 好的，我试试
<z777> \begin{CJK}{UTF8}{gbsn}
<iGloFe> cjk 字體 有 ukai 和 uming 各個版本的源都有
<z777>  
<z777> 就可以了
<kenifanying> z777, 我看下
<flay> 谁有时间帮我下两首歌传给我吧 我这里都被屏蔽了 真是悲剧阿
<cfy> flay: which songs
<bachue> 我也想用下Latex诶，只要texlive-bin texlive-core texlive-langcjk这三个包就足够了么？
<z777> flay: google music
<myke2> kenifanying: 不需要其他的
<flay> 红歌 我的中国心 今天是你的生日中国 什么音乐都打不开
<myke2> bachue: 我这里就这样
<kenifanying> myke2, 用latex编译？
<z777> bachue: apt-get texlive-xxxcjk就可以了 好像
<iGloFe> ...
<bachue> 好的
<flay> 我要吐了 全国都在唱红歌
<myke2> kenifanying: xelatex foo.tex
<myke2> kenifanying: 生成pdf
<z777> bachue: 其他 依赖 让他自己解决
<myke2> kenifanying: 我\begin不需要加{}参数的
<myke2> kenifanying: 只要\usepackage{xeCJK} 以及 \setCJKmainfont{...} 就OK了
<kenifanying> myke2, 好的……
<z777> kenifanying: 搞tex用emacs好
<myke2> z777: 我一直用vim的
<kenifanying> tex的中文处理，特别是在linux环境下高手真应该写些文档
<kenifanying> z777, 我也vim
<iGloFe> win下有個 ctex的
<wzlxx> myke2: 嗯，多谢，刚接了个电话lol那我改改emacs的注释符看看…
<myke2> kenifanying: 我记得是这两年刚刚完美解决的
<myke2> kenifanying: 以前都不太好
<myke2> kenifanying: 好像从2010年
<kenifanying> debian源里面的还是2009的
<szsloss> 什么歌啊？？
<myke2> kenifanying: debian squeeze? 那里面的确有点老
<szsloss> flay: 你要的是什么歌啊，
<flay> szsloss:  我的中国心 今天是你的生日中国
<szsloss> 你在什么国家啊，会屏蔽啊
<Stifler_0x0> wo jiu shi debian 6...
<z777> myke2: kenifanying: 我以前也是
<flay> 公司把所有的下载 音乐 娱乐 体育 都屏蔽了
<kenifanying> myke2,是的
<szsloss> 哦
<kenifanying> myke2, testing到2010啦？
<myke2> kenifanying: 不清楚, 我不用debian
<szsloss> 那就杯具了
<myke2> kenifanying: 你试试看, \usepackage{xeCJK}和\setCJKmainfont{}
<flay> szsloss: 帮个忙吧
<iGloFe> 嗯，，剛剛引導啓用了 AVX..還差 x2apic不能啓用
<myke2> kenifanying: debian稳定
<iGloFe> centerpoint§ 終點。。求解 cpu 指令集 tpr_shadow 的作用
<Stifler_0x0> sudo help me!
<centerpoint> iGloFe: 开玩笑，我哪懂什么cpu指令。。。
<iGloFe> centerpoint§ ...那你的 centerbot呢，，其他bot都出現，，怎麼不見你的
<Stifler_0x0> Haha,wo yong pin yin gen nimen liao..
<kenifanying> myke2, 提示找不到字体，郁闷
<centerpoint> iGloFe: 内牛满面。。。n年前写过一个bot，现在还有人记得。。。
<iGloFe> centerpoint§ 嗯，，我就是 CyrusYzGTt,, 不過我被ee封印了本體了
<soiamso> centerpoint: 很久没来了 ？
<centerpoint> soiamso: 很久很久没来了，不做学生了，时间卖给人家了
<Kandu> iGloFe: 是因為你說話太多的原因吧
<iGloFe> Kandu§ 嗯，，我只是提醒自己不愛她，，而已
<centerpoint> iGloFe: 触怒神威了？
<clown_> 请问大家笔记本温度过高是不是风扇积灰过多阿？
<lsqypj> 翻墙进入youtube但不能播放视频是怎么回事
<iGloFe> centerpoint§ 嗯，，大概一年吧。。。
<flay> clown_: 温度多高 用了几年？你可以感觉一下风扇位置有没有风吹出来
<kenifanying> myke2，xelatex 编译的时候提示找不到WenQuanYi Zen。
<centerpoint> clown_: 更可能是散热片积灰多或者硅胶干了
<Kandu> lsqypj: twimg.com 也得加入代理列表
<kenifanying> myke2，xelatex 编译的时候提示找不到WenQuanYi Zen Hei.
<z777> centerpoint: 没那么久吧
<lsqypj> 具体怎么设置
<centerpoint> z777: 您又是哪位？ 老朋友吗？
<z777> centerpoint: fvw
<clown_> 快一年了，又风诶，现在没开什么就有54左右。一般把firefox打开看视频就上七十了
<centerpoint> z777: .....合着现在还是老那一帮人阿，怎么都换ID了。。
<flay> firefox看视频那是flash插件垃圾 温度也不算很高 呵呵
<iGloFe> 16G內存，，表示沒有雅麗
<clown_> flay: 快一年了，又风诶，现在没开什么就有54左右。一般把firefox打开看视频就上七十了
<z777> centerpoint: 我有一年没来了
<clown_> centerpoint: 快一年了，又风诶，现在没开什么就有54左右。一般把firefox打开看视频就上七十了
<flay> 一年反正在质保期 去找售后清理一下 也不要钱
<centerpoint> clown_: 争取再高点可以煮鸡蛋
<clown_> flay: 哦，好诶。那这个温度是不是已经不正常了阿
<clown_> centerpoint: 呵呵，估计还有点悬
<flay> clown_: 不过清理了后效果还是很好的 我用了两年多清理了一次 温度直接只要40几度了
<clown_> flay: 哦好诶，谢谢阿。改天去看看
<flay> clown_: 之前和你温度差不多
<clown_> flay: 忘记了  以前貌似都四十多，五十这样
<flay> 笔记本不超过50我感觉已经很好了 基本上听不到风扇的声音
<clown_> flay: 现在用mplayer看完一部电影就七十多了
<flay> clown_: 那应该不会 mplayer占cpu不高阿
<clown_> flay: 会的。昨晚就试了一下。
<flay> clown_:那你去console下看吧
 * iGloFe 天道無親，常與善人，，ee回來幫我解開本體 CyrusYzGTt 的封印吧
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • 不能录音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331180&p=2326907#p2326907 我也搜索了很多帖子，在论坛里面。 这台机器是双系统，xp和kubuntu，xp下面录音正常。但是在kubuntu下面只能播放，不能录音。 论坛里面我也搜索了很多帖子，但是看了半天也没有解决。谁有全面的kubuntu下面关于声卡设置的资料统统发来，研 ...
<jiero> gebjgd:我没过4级，肯定不行。。。
<bluek> 我又来了
<bluek> 哈哈
<jiero> 没人玩Tremulous么。
<jiero> 1年半了，都放不出1.2来，因为找不到几个声音效果。
<bluek> 你们每天泡在这？
<bluek> 貌似我一个也不认识哈
<lsqypj> 我也没过四级
<jiero> 我词汇量都不到6000.。。
<lsqypj> 哈哈，我最多3000
<lsqypj> 每次上英语就犯愁啊
<iGloFe> 我的詞彙量基本保持在 26個
<lsqypj> ks
<jinleileiking> ?
<lsqypj> what
<Kandu> Guest65053: hihi
<ramazan> ...
<clean> 有人在用云输入法吗
<Stifler_0x0> Mio
<bluek> 问一个问题
<bluek> 关于我的synaptics问题
<bluek> http://www.linuxfans.org/bbs/redirect.php?tid=195405&goto=lastpost#lastpost
<^k^> ⇪ title: snyaptics问题 - 硬件配置 - 中国Linux公社论坛
<Stifler_0x0> Zhong wen shu ru fa you wen ti...
<bluek> 有人帮我看看吗
<Stifler_0x0> Hao wu liao a~
<Stifler_0x0> who know how to input chinese in fbterm?
<Stifler_0x0> All right...
<centerpoint> Stifler_0x0: 没图形吗？
<Stifler_0x0> centerpoint: yes
<Kandu> ofan: http://125.119.51.64/l.php
<Kandu> myke2: ^
<Kandu> ofan: 安全問題也解決好了，"公測"下試試 :)
<if_else> 各位 兄台，mutt 标记邮件为删除邮件后，邮件就不能访问了，可否设置为访问？谢谢
<cfy> Kandu: hiloo
<cfy> Kandu: 也得会pascal代码啊...
<centerpoint> Stifler_0x0: fbterm下有中文输入法的
<Kandu> cfy: 我以為你學過的
<cfy> Kandu: 我借过一本用pascal写的书,不过没看过.
<cfy> Kandu: 今天去温州乐园.玩了像海盗船之类的东西....
<Kandu> cfy: 真不錯，我這幾天病怏怏的天天睡覺
<cfy> Kandu: 我把除了蹦极(要另外付钱)没去.其他的,刺激的,全部玩了一遍.....
<cfy> Kandu: 我还感着冒的.....
<centerpoint> cfy: 就是船像秋千一样荡来荡去的那种？
<cfy> centerpoint: 对.乐园里这种类似的都玩了....
<cfy> centerpoint: 像过山车这类的.
<centerpoint> cfy: 吓一身汗感冒就好了
<Kandu> cfy: o 這些已經刺激不到我了 hiahia
<cfy> centerpoint: 还好.有一个看上去很晕的(旋转的),倒是比较好玩
<cfy> Kandu: why?
<metbsd> 有人用PS吗
<zllei> 没有
<^k^> metbsd, ....  ㍩ 
<metbsd> 怎么把selection变大变小的resize
<centerpoint> 比走路危险等级高一点的我都不去玩
<bluek> 我用gimp
<ramazan> ls
<Stifler> 哈哈
<metbsd> 要用就用正宗
<caleb-_-> metbsd: 用正宗的 gimp
<caleb-_-> gimp 有几个 fork 的
<Stifler> ...
<Stifler> 也,iii
<jiero> GIMP
<jiero> GIMP 2.7.2吧
<Stifler> photoshop cs 7
<bluek> 我还在用2.6
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<metbsd> gimp不够专业的
<metbsd> 没摄影室用gimp的
<metbsd> ps cs5也有了
<jiero> metbsd: 中国没有。
<jiero> 因为商业性质的会封闭
<metbsd> CMYK 貌似gimp完全没有
<jiero> 商业连锁。
<jiero> GIMP所需的CMYK在新的教学中是无意义的
<jiero> CMYK是导出用的
<jiero> GIMP并非导出工具
<metbsd> 除了免费，gimp没有优势
 * Stifler 开始喝茶....
<bluek> 够用就好
<jiero> 干嘛要优势。。。
<metbsd> 在ps里可能一步搞定，gimp要三步
<jiero> 干嘛要最好的，脑惨？
<jiero> GIMP可能一步搞定的，PS要好多步。
<bluek> 我连gimp都没用好，怎么去用强大的ps?
<Stifler> metbsd: 你在用bsd?
<cfy> MaskRay: myke2: http://lemonodor.com/archives/images/dead-lambda.png
<metbsd> 是啊
<DBLobster> 不要和 metbsd 搅无用的口水
<Stifler> metbsd: 如何?
<DBLobster> 多写些代码比什么都好
<metbsd> 应该说，bsd还是很好的
<cfy> http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Lisp_programming_language
<^k^> ⇪ title: Lisp programming language - Wikiquote
<metbsd> 和linux不一样的感觉
<Stifler> metbsd: 有啥不一样?
<Stifler> metbsd: 我在CLI下很无力...
<metbsd> 看上去和linux差不多，其实bsd和linux没有一样是相同的
<Stifler> -.-
<metbsd> kernel, firewall, c compiler,
<metbsd> linux用的是gnu make
<metbsd> bsd用自己的make, cc,
<Stifler> metbsd: 你用的哪个版本?
<metbsd> 我用比较多的netbsd
<centerpoint> 有谁使用过sina 的 SAE ?
<Stifler> o.o
<metbsd> bsd 的tcp stack比linux更小
<metbsd> 队列方面比linux成熟
<Stifler> metbsd: 你在X下?
<metbsd> xp
<metbsd> 哈
<Stifler> metbsd: -.-
<Stifler> metbsd: 自己都不用..
<metbsd> 我用啊
<bluek> -metbsd- VERSION xchat 2.8.7c Windows 5.1 [i686/1.47GHz]
<metbsd> 为什么我irc也要用*nix呢
<Stifler> ..
<metbsd> 我的桌面不用*nix的
<jiero> metbsd: 你的桌面用X的不
<metbsd> *nix做桌面就是嫌蛋不够疼
<metbsd> 我不用X的
<jiero> 好吧。我可以屏蔽你了。
<metbsd> 好好的XP干吗不用
<hceasy> 唉
<jiero> 因为XP是垃圾。
<Stifler> 我在CLI下有点无力..
<metbsd> 不同系统，不同用处
<metbsd> jiero, 可能是你自己不会用吧
<Stifler> 有轻量级的desktop么
<jiero> metbsd: 不管怎么样，是你不会用WM吧。
<centerpoint> Stifler: 当然
<metbsd> 其实呢
<Stifler> centerpoint: 推荐个..
<centerpoint> Stifler: 我是openbox的推崇者
<jiero> 我推荐e16
<metbsd> 是我不知道怎么用linux淘宝，看QVOD, funshion在线高清，玩游戏，迅雷，阿里旺旺，photoshop
<Stifler> centerpoint: 能替代gnome么?
<metbsd> 还有qq对战平台，qq
<Stifler> ..
<metbsd> 我觉得*nix做服务器还是很好的
<metbsd> 特别是嵌入式
<emacsyin> 如何复制VCD光盘？
<emacsyin> linux下如何复制VCD光盘？
<jiero> metbsd: 我搞ebay，不看盗版电影，玩一堆一堆的游戏还改，inkscape，设计，下jamendo
<Stifler> metbsd: QVOD看片很方便?
<centerpoint> Stifler: 使用openbox作wm然后自定义桌面环境
<jiero> 完全完全殊途不归
<cfy> Stifler: 看h很方便......
<emacsyin> 用brasero如何复制VCD光盘？
<Stifler> cfy: -.-
<metbsd> QVOD我觉得挺方便的
<emacsyin> metbsd: QVOD需要安装吗
<centerpoint> Stifler: 早就不用gnome或者其他的什么预定的DE了
<metbsd> 不需要安装，解压就可以执行
<Stifler> centerpoint: 那还是用我熟悉的awesome好了...
<emacsyin> metbsd: 用brasero如何复制VCD光盘
<metbsd> 在win上频繁安装，会把机子搞慢
<bluek> 应该说，qvod看有些电影很方便
<metbsd> emacsyin, 不知道哦，没用过
<bluek> 不过在linux下也可以看某些电影
<NoIE> emacsyin: 制成iso镜像，然后刻录镜像。
<emacsyin> NoIE: 如何制作ISO镜像？
<NoIE> emacsyin: 刻录，选择刻录成iso镜像文件。
<bluek> 我没啥时间看电影，对于我来说，一个pps足够了，偶尔看看
<centerpoint> Stifler: 你牛，我还是喜欢openbox，因为轻量，配置简单
<jiero> emacsyin: 直接看选项。
<emacsyin> NoIE: 然后完了之后把空白盘放进去就是吗？
<jiero> 不找么。。。
<emacsyin> jiero: 看到了
<NoIE> emacsyin: 恩。
<Stifler> centerpoint: 主要是gnome有点臃肿..
 * Stifler 喝了口水,准备装X o.o
<bluek> stiflet： 如果说gnome有点小肿的话，那kde就是大象了
<bluek> 而且华而不实
<Stifler> bluek: i agree...
<centerpoint> Stifler: 是阿。我自定义了自己的桌面环境，然后不管系统怎么升级版本，不管使用什么发行版，都能很快恢复一样的熟悉的桌面环境
<Stifler> 有没有纯X程序捏?
<emacsyin> NoIE: 让我选择光盘映像
<Stifler> centerpoint: 你怎么做到的?
<emacsyin> NoIE: 不会自动把VCD制作成ISO哦
<emacsyin> NoIE: 直接复制光盘可以吗
<NoIE> emacsyin: 没试过。
<bluek> emacsyin: disc copy create copy of a cd/dvd
<centerpoint> Stifler: 因为配置文件都在~下面，装系统时候挂上，只要apt-get install 自定义桌面的软件列表 ，就ok了
<Stifler> centerpoint: 好办法,看来我需要定时备份~/
<emacsyin> bluek: 复制光盘：创建CD/DVD的1:1副本   ？
<bluek> emacsyin:是的，可以完全copy
<emacsyin> bluek: 谢谢
<bluek> 换句话说，diskcopy
<emacsyin> bluek: 那就选择复制光盘选项了哦
<centerpoint> Stifler: 因为以前听人家说，很多*nix的老用户，十几年前的配置文件都还在一直使用。。。
<bluek> emacsyin:你在烧盘的时候有这个选择
<emacsyin> bluek: 是的
<emacsyin> bluek: 复制光盘：创建CD/DVD的1:1副本   ？
<Kandu> http://125.119.51.64/l.php  在線 pascal 編譯器，編譯後的程式執行環境為標準的 archlinux x86-64 環境。所有 pascal unit，，系統的庫都可調用。大家找找有沒有安全漏洞
<alvin_rxg> hi, 国内 skype.com 能链接不？
<bluek> emacsyin:如果是中文的就是这个
<emacsyin> bluek: 而且提示，可以刻录成ISO存到本地，或者在同一个光驱中等ISO复制完毕后再插入空白盘
<bluek> emacsyin:是的，你可以烧成一个iso，放在你的电脑上面。
<emacsyin> bluek: 好的，谢谢你了
<cuihao> = = 在线编译器...
<bluek> emacsyin:是的，以后你就可直接把这个iso烧成光盘
<emacsyin> bluek: 明白了
<bluek> emacsyin:下次用iso就选择image to disc
<emacsyin> bluek: 而且可以直接刻录复制的
<emacsyin> bluek: 用一个光驱
<bluek> emacsyin:是的
<myke2> Kandu: ?
<myke2> cfy: ?
<liuzhu> 11.04下面gnome3
<liuzhu> 好用不
<myke2> MaskRay: intervals还记得么
<Kandu> myke2: 想到你懂 pascal，所以就請你試試了
<myke2> Kandu: 什么东西? 我刚才在做作业
<myke2> MaskRay: 最小费用最大流的题目
<Kandu> myke2: 哦，剛說的那個 http://125.119.51.64/l.php
<cuihao> kandu: 会递归死吗？
<Kandu> cuihao: 有超時限制的
<cuihao> 我已经递归100000层了
<MaskRay> myke2: 题意？
<myke2> MaskRay: 忘了?
<cuihao> 最终递归到了261888，然后终止
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是说一些区间覆盖1..n, 每个点至多覆盖k次
<Kandu> cuihao: 速度如何？
<myke2> MaskRay: 好像是poj34xx
<cuihao> Kandu: 网速不好，显示了几十秒
<myke2> Kandu: 他是干什么的
<Kandu> cuihao: 嗯，我是家裡的電腦。 adsl 上行 50KB
<Kandu> myke2: online pascal compiler
<myke2> Kandu: 然后?
<myke2> Kandu: 要我测试?
<cuihao> Kandu: 尝试恶意代码是否负法律责任？
<Kandu> myke2: 嗯。相當於直接給普通用戶權限了。什麼系統庫都可調用的
<Kandu> cuihao: 不用，自家的電腦么，被搞壞了也是自己水平不行
<MaskRay> myke2: 巧妙的构图
<myke2> MaskRay: NOI 2008 employee 差不多吧?
<myke2> Kandu: 在此鍵入命令列引數
<myke2> Kandu: 什么意思
<myke2> MaskRay: 我觉得byvoid的解释不错
<Kandu> myke2: echo show me   <- show me 就是兩個命令列引數
<myke2> Kandu: 下面不是给输入stdin的位置了么
<MaskRay> myke2: 怎么联系起来？
<Kandu> myke2: 命令列引數是 argv stdin 是 stdin
<myke2> MaskRay: 都是区间覆盖吧
<myke2> Kandu: 哦, 这个我操作不来的
<myke2> Kandu: 我没有argv的应用
<Kandu> myke2: ParamCount ParamStr(3) 這樣的 不用的話，直接留空好了
<myke2> Kandu: 原来是用fpc
<myke2> Kandu: 知道了
<MaskRay> myke2: 一个是最少，一个是最多
<Kandu> myke2: 不過 fpc 為了 write once, compile anywhere 對 ParamStr(0) 有處理的，不是直接的 argv[0].要 argv[0] 直接用 argv[0]
<Stifler> Haha
<Stifler> i'm back!
<myke2> MaskRay: 最小不是转换成最大流的
<liuzhu> 这个channel不需要注册吧?
<Stifler> awesome is awesome!
<myke2> MaskRay: 上下界流
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如m个区间, 形如{t: l[i] <= t <= r[i]}
<myke2> Kandu: 就相当于他在服务器上做了一个chroot
<Kandu> myke2: 嗯，再加了點進程控制和作業控制，沒多少代碼
<liuzhu> hello
<^k^> liuzhu, 好  ㍪ 
<liuzhu> 呵呵
<myke2> MaskRay: 第i个区间的代价是w[i], 目标最小化和w[i]
<liuzhu> 第一次使用IRC,还不是很会用呢
<myke2> MaskRay: 这个构图我还有点不明白
<Robots> 特殊他
<myke2> MaskRay: 我看到别人建边都是这样的: 对闭区间[l, r], 建立的边都是从l到r
<myke2> MaskRay: 我觉得似乎部队
<myke2> MaskRay: 不对
<MaskRay> myke2: employee?
<myke2> MaskRay: 两个东西模型一样的, 一起考虑
<MaskRay> myke2: 有道理
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如第i个区间[l_i, r_i], 代价w_i, 现在要在(某种条件)下最小化w_i的某种和
<myke2> MaskRay: 设第i个区间选择了x_i次
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如按照intervals的限制
<myke2> MaskRay: 要求每个点被覆盖至多k次
<cfy> shit!!!gmail上不去了......
<myke2> MaskRay: 得到不等式: \sum_{区间j覆盖i}{x_j} <= k, 对任意j成立
<myke2> cfy: DN白名单大功告成
<myke2> MaskRay: 对不?
<Stifler> ^_^
<mike-w> ubuntu抓图工具有啥？
<MaskRay> myke2: 我慢慢理解你说的话
<myke2> MaskRay: 这些不等式是显然的, 但是byvoid做了一个我没想到的处理
<cfy> myke2: dn是啥?
<myke2> cfy: Domain Name
<emacsyin> bluek: 我要把mp3歌曲刻录成能在CD机子上播放的光盘，要怎么做
<cfy> myke2: 我哭.....
<myke2> MaskRay: 设T_i = \sum_{区间j覆盖i}{x_j}
<cfy> myke2: 给我个算法....让我绕过去....
<myke2> MaskRay: 设T_0 = 0
<myke2> MaskRay: 考虑T_i - T_{i - 1}如何计算
<myke2> cfy: 不过gmail本来就不怎么上的上
<myke2> cfy: 我也没辙
<MaskRay> myke2: 明白了
<myke2> MaskRay: 所以我觉得似乎应该是 l - 1 到 r 建边
<bluek> emacsyin: 有这个选项的
<MaskRay> myke2: 是的， l-1 到 r 或者 l 到 r+1
<bluek> audio project
<bluek> emacsyin: audio project，有这个选择吗？
<bluek> emacsyin: audio project，你想放到车子上面放的那种是吧？
<bluek> emacsyin: cd?
<bluek> 问一下
<myke2> MaskRay: 这题还有另外一个考虑的角度, 我现在想办法建立联系
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是如果每个点被覆盖的次数只要求是正数就可以了
<myke2> MaskRay: 这是DP
<bluek> 为什么我在登不了邮箱？可以上网
<bluek> 出现一个404/cgi/login
<myke2> MaskRay: 用类似[方格取数]的, 多路的解决方法, 似乎可以得到类似的一个网络流的模型
<MaskRay> myke2: 费用是怎么和这些方程联系起来的？
<myke2> MaskRay: 后者我还没想清楚
<myke2> MaskRay: 最小化的是w[i] * x[i]
<emacsyin> bluek: 对，有这个项目，放车子上的CD里播放
 * MaskRay 吃饭去
<myke2> MaskRay: x[i]是变量, 在网络流中, 换句话说, 是边
<bluek> emacsyin: 里面有的，不同的软件不同的选择
<myke2> MaskRay: 网络流中所有变量就是流量
<bluek> emacsyin: 我用的是brasero
<bluek> emacsyin: create a traditional audio CD
<emacsyin> bluek: bluek 对，音频项目（o）：创建一个传统音频光盘
<bluek> emacsyin: 就是那一项。
<bluek> 问一下啊，为什么我在终端登不了邮箱？缺少啥？
<myke2> 终端登陆邮箱, mutt || emacs || ..., 牛人.
<emacsyin> bluek: 汉语界面翻译错误，把音频翻译成视频
<emacsyin> bluek: 下面另外又有一个视频项目
<bluek> emacsyin: 哦，汗哈。。
<liuzhu_0314> 终端登录邮箱....好吧,牛人
<bluek> emacsyin: video
<emacsyin> bluek: 项目名称没错，下面的创建一个传统视频项目写错了
<if_else> 各位兄台，sed 不支持 utf 8 吗？还是要加参数的
<bluek> 哈哈，我一直在终端下看网页，今天没启动x，就想试一下用终端登邮箱
<emacsyin> bluek: 项目名称是音频项目，下面的注释写错
<emacsyin> bluek: 你可以递交一个bug上去
<emacsyin> bluek: 我可以抓图给你看
<liuzhu_0314> 呵呵, 新手表示压力大, 哈哈
<myke2> 什么终端下能浏览网页?
<myke2> w3m? 当然js支持不好了.
<bluek> 嗯。。
<bluek> w3m
<myke2> 复杂的网络应用前w3m是鸡肋
<liuzhu_0314> links 好像可以看网页吧
<emacsyin> bluek: 抓图的工具怎么设置？
<bluek> emacsyin: dvd or an svcd
<bluek> emacsyin: 抓图的工具？我直接用键盘上面的print screen
<emacsyin> bluek: 那个print screen如何设置成只抓当前窗口
<bluek> emacsyin: 简称：pr t sc
<centerpoint> 国外的类似“百度文库”的服务是什么？
<bluek> emacsyin: 这个就不知道了
<myke2> 不是有scrot的
<bluek> emacsyin: 我一般直接prt sc，然后再用gimp
<emacsyin> bluek: 只要能找到这个软件我就能设置
<emacsyin> bluek: 以前的系统都可以设置
<bluek> emacsyin: 哦，我先吃饭哈
<emacsyin> bluek: 我找到了
<bluek> emacsyin: .....我一天没吃了...
<emacsyin> bluek: 去把
<bluek> emacsyin: 嘿嘿
<bluek> 最后问一句就去吃
<bluek> 刚刚的那个朋友，你说w3m是鸡协，那你用的是啥啊？
<bluek> share 一下
<centerpoint> 我喜欢w3m
<myke2> 我不在终端上
<myke2> 菜鸟只用gnome
<myke2> 然后装ff
<cuihao> Kandu: prison/home/ =。= 其实我怎么弄，都是在“prison”里面啊...
<liuzhu_0314> 菜鸟也有可能用KDE呀,哈哈
<myke2> 我说的菜鸟是指我
<Stifler> 我是菜鸟..
<emacsyin> bluek: 240.125.91) has quit: Remote host closed the
<emacsyin>     connection  [18:12]
<emacsyin> *** hata (~chatzilla@124.240.125.91) has joined channel #ubuntu-cn
<emacsyin> <Stifler> centerpoint: 好办法,看来我需要定时备份~/
<emacsyin> <emacsyin> bluek: 复制光盘：创建CD/DVD的1:1副本   ？  [18:13]
<emacsyin> *** test31 (~mjb@2001:da8:208:115:21f:c6ff:fedc:b575) has joined channel
<^k^> emacsyin:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Stifler> .......
<test31> ...
<bluek> 我先吃饭，汗。。。。。
<emacsyin> 	標準的 archlinux x86-64 環境。所有 pascal unit，，系統的庫都可調用。大
<emacsyin> 	家找找有沒有安全漏洞
<jiero> Kandu: http://bbs.3dmgame.com/thread-1989907-1-1.html 看archl的帖子。
<emacsyin> <alvin_rxg> hi, 国内 skype.com 能链接不？  [18:16]
 * Stifler 回到图形界面，开心的笑了...
<emacsyin> *** hata (~chatzilla@124.240.125.91) has quit: Remote host closed the
<emacsyin>     connection
<emacsyin> <bluek> emacsyin:如果是中文的就是这个
<lofwind> ……
<Stifler> Haha
<liuzhu_0314> " ^k^ 把 emacsyin 踢出了 #ubuntu-cn (请勿Flood，超过)",这是什么情况呢?
<myke2> emacs乱复制就暴了
<liuzhu_0314> 这样阿
<liuzhu_0314> ........
<jiero> http://85.195.15.84/upload/longbows_grouped_plus_nuke.PNG
<myke2> cfy: 哦, 告诉你一个算法
<myke2> cfy: study_english(); go_abroad();
<myke2> emacsyin: erc爽吧
<Stifler> 哈哈
<hata> 能不能直接下载pps://里的pfv文件
<emacsyin> myke2: 我对复制还不太熟悉，本来打算复制一个网址，结果把这里所有的聊天记录都复制下来了
<myke2> emacsyin: weechat表示无压力
<Stifler> ...
<emacsyin> 我只是希望大家知道，我绝对不是恶意这样做的，是复制粘贴错了，而且粘贴后似乎仍然是聊天界面
<emacsyin> 害的我自己的界面都死掉了
<Stifler> 大家来晒环境
<emacsyin> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i85689  这个图上，第一个项目：音频项目下面一行，把音频写成视频了，谁去提供一下bug
<myke2> emacsyin: erc没有类似的保护机制
<myke2> emacsyin: 估计要你自己写Emacs Lisp去保护
<emacsyin> myke2: 谢谢，只要专门针对erc就好，如果编程也不能大规模粘贴，那就更不方便了
<myke2> emacsyin: 编程的话
<myke2> emacsyin: 不能大量往irc粘贴的
<myke2> emacsyin: 一般的意见是用paste
<myke2> emacsyin: 如pastebin
<Kandu> cuihao: 嗯，把你關起來
<emacsyin> myke2: 我从pastein上复制一段代码，要粘贴到emacs里，这种情况还是经常有的
<myke2> emacsyin: 可以只在erc里面限制啊
<emacsyin> myke2: 我还不会搞阿，你懂吗
<Stifler> emacs就是一个OS啊
<myke2> emacsyin: 我不用emacs
<emacsyin> myke2: 我每次学一门语言，都很难达到应用层次
<Stifler> ...
<myke2> 表示菜鸟不会用emacs
<myke2> *emacs高手用的
<emacsyin> myke2: 那也不是阿
<myke2> *emacs*高手垄断
 * Stifler 表示菜鸟只会用gedit
<wzlxx> 大家用什么虚拟机？vbox不能用host-only网卡，不知道怎么回事…
<pointer>  ­[pointer@royden .]%
<emacsyin> vi和emacs是林黛玉和薛宝钗，难分上下，各有风格
<myke2> wzlxx: 你可以尝试kvm
<pointer> pwd输出.
<pointer> 这算是灵异现象么……
<wzlxx> myke2: kvm好用吗？
<pointer> mkdir: cannot create directory `test': No such file or directory
<myke2> wzlxx: 不像vbox有很好图形, kvm命令行的.
<myke2> wzlxx: 都要自己学指令
<wzlxx> myke2: 无所谓，能ssh进虚拟机就行了
<Stifler> myke2: kvm是不是省资源？
<myke2> wzlxx: 那你要学习了
<myke2> wzlxx: 比如man qemu-kvm
<myke2> wzlxx: 看完差不多了
<wzlxx> myke2: 指令？
<myke2> wzlxx: 参数多
<myke2> wzlxx: 一方面是参数, 另一方面是虚拟机启动后的控制指令
<wzlxx> 哦lol呵呵lol好用就行…
<lofwind> kvm可以用virt-manager
<Kandu> jiero: 介紹寫得真不錯
<wzlxx> 大家都用的什么虚拟机？占用小的lol
<myke2> lofwind: 听说那东西的只实现了一点点kvm参数的gui
<Stifler> 我才发现我这儿显示繁体和简体的字体不一样。。。
<lofwind> 不知道，才开始探索。
<cfy> emacsyin: 你有没有别的nick?
<wzlxx> VMware,VirtualBox,Xen和KVM. ？？？？？
<wzlxx> cfy: …
<cfy> wzlxx: 我是virtualbox
 * Stifler 开始喝茶抗辐射..
<myke2> wzlxx: kvm效果的确好些, 内核虚拟化什么的, 但是vbox也不逊色的
<Stifler> wzlxx: 我用的vbox，习惯了
<lofwind> vmware不好。
<wzlxx> myke2: 哦lol虚拟网卡这个问题不知道如何解决…
<wzlxx> cfy: 你是怎么ssh上去的？
<myke2> wzlxx: 我没那么多需求
<cfy> wzlxx: 什么ssh?
<lofwind> windows上不如virtualpc，linux上不如virtualbox
<Stifler> cfy: .
<emacsyin> cfy: 没有哦
<wzlxx> cfy: 怎么用虚拟机？
<if_else> 各位兄台 我 sed / awk / sort txt 文本后使用 > 重定向后得到的文件是 data 类型的 vim 打开乱码啊啊？什么情况/谢谢
<cfy> Stifler: ?
<jiero> Kandu: 我是专门写的。。。
<wzlxx> cfy: 你不是ssh上然后用…
<emacsyin> 谁知道voa的中文频道在线播放地址？
<jiero> Kandu: 两年里写的多了。。。
<cfy> wzlxx: 那我用虚拟机干啥?我虚拟机里跑的是xp
<Stifler> cfy: ssh=安全的shell
<myke2> emacsyin: 上不上的
<Kandu> jiero: 新開一個主題吧
<wzlxx> cfy: 哦，我想虚拟个bsd
<lofwind> secure shell
<jiero> Kandu: 不让。
<Stifler> wzlxx: 我也有此想法..
<cfy> Stifler: lofwind: 本人在中国大陆......
<myke2> Stifler: Secure Shell 有什么用啊, 顶多scp, 哪里有这么多需要远程操控的
<cfy> wzlxx: 哦.
<emacsyin> 你们谁能给我一个最新的gae proxy
<Kandu> jiero: 我的意思是，“發新帖”。
<Stifler> myke2: 那远程用啥？
<Stifler> cfy: 我也在中国...
<emacsyin> gproxy
<wzlxx> Stifler: ssh上去就可以玩了，呵呵…
<myke2> Stifler: 我至少没发现远程有那么多的用处
<lofwind> gae是什么？
<Stifler> wzlxx: 我一般切过去..
<jiero> Kandu: 在哪里
<myke2> Stifler: 顶多帮别人搞搞电脑什么的
<Stifler> myke2: 我也之在WIN下用远程帮人修机子..
<myke2> Stifler: 这种事情偶尔有的吧, 所以
<wzlxx> Stifler: 那么感觉不好～
<emacsyin> flv视频文件中如何抓取音频？
<Stifler> wzlxx: 哦
<myke2> Stifler: 大多数是修别人windows, 所以也用不到ssh
<emacsyin> gapproxy我没办法上去，谁能发个最新的linux版本给我
<Stifler> myke2: 我也是..
<wzlxx> arch下就qemu-kvm一个？
<myke2> wzlxx: 好像是pacman -S kvm
<myke2> wzlxx: 你找下ArchWiki
<myke2> cfy: for (; english_passed(); study_english())
<myke2> cfy:         ;
<cfy> myke2: (loop do (passed english) do (study english))
<cfy> myke2: ...
<cfy> myke2: passed了还学?
<myke2> cfy: !english_passed()
<wzlxx> myke2: 你用过kvm吗？可以使用host-only网卡不？
<myke2> wzlxx: 没仔细用过, 都失败的. 你google下
<myke2> wzlxx: 反正我个人觉得不学习不能用的, 而我虚拟机没那么多需求, 所以不学习.
<bluek> 撑死我了
<bluek> 还喝了一瓶啤酒
<jiero> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=331200
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<Stifler> bluek: 爽了呀
<cuihao> time out...
<bluek> stifler: 嗯嗯，哈
<emacsyin> 谁有gapproxy的linux版本吗？发一份给我到信箱chinesegann@gmail.com\
<jlzhang> 大家晚上好
<Kandu> jiero: gamer.com.tw 3dm 巴哈姆特 這些吧
<jlzhang> 为什么我的USB蓝牙适配器，要插拔两次，系统才能正常识别？
<cfy> ofan: sbcl有sb-unix这个package来调用库函数.
<Kandu> cfy: 那樣的話，信號管理也容易？
<cfy> Kandu: 不清楚.让我看看.信号处理估计还是很麻烦.不看好.sb-unix也是调用库函数.不像perl里面的rename啥的.内置的.
<cfy> Kandu: 而且信号看过.内部使用的.所以估计很麻烦.我看看
<myke2> 现在还要swap么
<Stifler> BSD对linux有什么优势？
<cfy> Kandu: 估计差不多.....内部就内部.lisp本来就不分内部外部...不过这样就难跨实现了...
<cfy> myke2: 一般不用,我觉得.
<bluek> 上次有人说我是老油条
<bluek> 哈
<bluek> 不知道是谁了
<Kandu> cfy: SignalHandler 需要獨立一塊。 lisp 不支持兩個獨立塊？
<cfy> Kandu: 什么叫独立块?
<wzlxx> myke2: 起来了，但是感觉慢的很…
<cfy> Kandu: lisp被设计的和具体的东西无关...所以....标准都没有信号处理的...
<myke2> wzlxx: 你没modprobe kvm
<wzlxx> myke2: 加载了
<myke2> wzlxx: modprobe kvm-intel/amd
<Kandu> cfy: c 也沒有的
<myke2> wzlxx: 参数问题
<wzlxx> myke2: 这个硬件加速没有成功
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.C怎么处理信号?
<myke2> wzlxx: 对了, 你cpu是否支持虚拟化
<Kandu> cfy: 也是通過系統調用
<wzlxx> myke2: 不知道…
<Kandu> cfy: 和 main code block 獨立
<cfy> Kandu: 那lisp也不麻烦
<myke2> wzlxx: 支持才能kvm
<cfy> Kandu: 可以处理的sbcl可以.不过是内部使用
<wzlxx> myke2: 我不知道啊～反正用vbox可以～
<liuzhu_0314> kvm 究竟有什么优势呢
<liuzhu_0314> 我觉得vbox似乎更好用呢
<myke2> wzlxx: 加载失败, 说明不支持的
<myke2> wzlxx: 于是他只用qemu
<cfy> Kandu: 等下.我再了解下
<wzlxx> FATAL: Error inserting kvm_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.38-ARCH/kernel/arch/x86/kvm/kvm-intel.ko.gz): Operation not supported
<wzlxx>  
<Kandu> cfy: 和  main code block 無關。比如 c 裡面 除了 main{} 還有其他 函數。它們之間全是 獨立塊
<wzlxx> 它说我没有权限…
<myke2> wzlxx: 看来似乎是不支持的
<cfy> Kandu: 独立块?
<wzlxx> myke2: 不是吧～
<myke2> wzlxx: qemu速度比物理机还慢
<wzlxx> 我去查查我的CPU
<Kandu> cfy: pascal lua 這樣的，函數裡面可以帶函數的，這樣的函數不算獨立
<wzlxx> myke2: 咋查自己的cpu的详细信息？
<Kandu> cfy: lisp 可以定義獨立函數吧
<bluek> lshw
<myke2> wzlxx: 不懂, ls /proc/cpuinfo
<bluek> wzlxx: lshw
<Kandu> cfy: 我只是隨便問問。很閑，所以聊聊，了解下 lisp :)
<cfy> Kandu: 可以吧.难道pascal不能定义独立函数?
<Kandu> cfy: 能的
<myke2> Kandu: pascal的内嵌函数我用不来
<bluek> wzlxx: lshw,硬件信息都有，后面加|more，要不然你可能看不到前面的
<Kandu> cfy: 所以剛剛你說 lisp 里處理信號很麻煩，我就有些好奇了
<wzlxx> bluek: OK，估计我先得安装这个软件…
<bluek> cpu:
<bluek>                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 480  @ 2.67GHz, 1200 MHz
<bluek>                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 480  @ 2.67GHz, 1200 MHz
<bluek>                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 480  @ 2.67GHz, 2666 MHz
<bluek>                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 480  @ 2.67GHz, 1200 MHz
<^k^> bluek:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<myke2> Kandu: 函数套函数好像不支持@foo这种的
<cfy> Kandu: 意思是不像perl那样直接方便.
<cfy> Kandu: lisp里面显然没有一直麻烦的东西 XD
<cfy> Kandu: 初看上去比较麻烦
<bluek> 机器人真烦
<Kandu> myke2: 這個我也不懂了，似乎涉及了 frame 引用的問題
<liuzhu_0314> 这个机器人真是.......^_^
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<Stifler> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz X4
<cfy> Kandu: myke2:lisp很方便, (defun foo()(defun bar()(print "bar in foo\n"))(bar))
<myke2> cfy: 你不能拿这种来比较的
<bluek> 为了点尊严，我自己下，也不能让机器人踢哈。。。呆会儿又得要说我刷屏了。。。
<cfy> myke2: ....比较下都不行么.我不能拿这个来说pascal比lisp差倒是真的.不能比较.你管的严了.....
<bluek> 看场电影先
<Kandu> cfy: pascal 本來就很差的
<myke2> Kandu: 为什么不拿汇编出来比较呢?
<cfy> Kandu: 不知道..........我目前只关注lisp如何好 XD
<Kandu> myke2: 不知道該怎樣說匯編
<myke2> cfy: 你怎么不拿汇编和lisp比较呢?
<myke2> Kandu: 说错了
<wzlxx> myke2: linux下删除用户组的命令是嘛？
<cfy> myke2: 你先请.然后我看看我能不能给出lisp解
<myke2> wzlxx: userdel
<wzlxx> groupdel?
<myke2> wzlxx: groupdel, yes
<myke2> wzlxx: man groupdel
<caleb-_-> vbox 貌似没有 ncurse/text mode?
<caleb-_-> kvm 可以 完全不显示 或 只显示文字
<alvin_rxg> hi，有没有一些好的免费 ssh 推荐？最好单进程内存64M以上，cpu时间无限……
<caleb-_-> alvin_rxg: 那怎么可能免费
<^k^> 新⇨ Python/Php/Perl • Python ConfigParser OPTCRE是干什么的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331205&p=2327143#p2327143 最近看到这样一段代码 Quote: ConfigParser.RawConfigParser.OPTCRE = re.compile(r'(?P<option>[^=\s][^=]*)\s*(?P<vi>[=])\s*(?P<value>.*)$') OPTCRE是作什么用的？查了一下完全没有头绪 统计信息: 发表于 由 allisfree — 2011-05-14 19:51
<alvin_rxg> caleb-_-: 的确啊，可我没钱啊……
<Kandu> cfy: 不過比 c 還是好很多的
<caleb-_-> alvin_rxg: 对免费的要求表太高
<myke2> cfy: 写个C编译器
<cfy> Kandu: :)
<cfy> myke2: 用汇编写C编译器?
<myke2> Kandu: pascal有些特性我不太苟同, 比如大小写不敏感
<myke2> cfy: ?
<cfy> myke2: Kandu: 看来大小写不敏感是那个时代的特性么....
<cfy> lisp也大小写不敏感...
<cfy> myke2: 表示不会用lisp写C编译器.
<myke2> cfy: lisp实现交换两个数
<wzlxx> myke2: 牛人都是用C实现lisp解释器，然后用lisp实现牛角尖功能
<cfy> myke2: 自己google
<myke2> cfy: 我想用C的人可能会写出
<myke2> cfy: int a, b;
<myke2> cfy: a ^= b; b ^= a; a ^= b;
<wzlxx> 很奇怪，我的urxvt用普通用户的时候任务栏面显示的就是urxvt，然用root就话显示我的用户名？
<myke2> cfy: 但是即使没有xchg, 也不会有人
<caleb-_-> 语言要考虑到硬件特性啊
<wzlxx> 莫非是我的配置把这个功能关了？
<cfy> myke2: 嗯.我想用lisp的,会定义个macro来实现.
<caleb-_-> 最终都是汇编
<myke2> cfy: 用xorl实现%ebx, %ecx实现
<cfy> myke2: o
<NoIE> 大家都会编程序，我好惭愧。。。因为我刚刚在 wine 下把使命召唤2玩儿穿了。
<Kandu> myke2: 哦，我倒無所謂。因為我幾乎不會定義兩個同名不同大小寫的函數
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: 好羡慕，我一个游戏都没玩穿过
<Kandu> myke2: 你要敏感也行， modifier 定義下
<myke2> Kandu: 定义会乱掉的, 比如库函数里面
<myke2> Kandu: ReadLn
<myke2> Kandu: 这种
<myke2> Kandu: 标准文档里面都有Readln
<myke2> Kandu: 这是设计之初的, 现在已经没办法再改变了.
<caleb-_-> 搞个方言？
<Kandu> NoIE: /me 最高難度通關 cod4/5/6/7
<Kandu> myke2: 嗯，有很多人認為這是個缺點的
<Kandu> myke2: 還好我除外 :D
<myke2> Kandu: 最主要是变量的大小写
<myke2> Kandu: 函数我一律小写的
<Evanescence> 怎么设置vimrc，绑定大写K到查询当前单词在vim help中，
<Kandu> myke2: 然個 _ 間隔單詞？
<myke2> Kandu: 恩, 用_
<myke2> Kandu: 如tree_insert
<myke2> Kandu: 一般性变量我都用小写, 然后常数用答谢
<myke2> Kandu: 用大写
<cfy> myke2: (defmacro swap-two (a b) `(psetf a ,b b ,a))
<cfy> myke2: 然后(swap-two a b)就行了.
<myke2> cfy: 对了, 有些语言好像类似a + b * c要写成+ a * b c
<Kandu> myke2: 前綴表達式？
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<myke2> Kandu: 恩, 或者逆波兰式, 我觉得这个和思维完全冲突的做法
<cfy> myke2: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/波兰表示法
<myke2> cfy: 我知道这种表示方法的
<cfy> 我在1924年突然有了一个无需括号的表达方法，我在文章第一次使用了这种表示法。	
<myke2> cfy: 比如不需要括号
<myke2> cfy: 是表达式树的先序遍历
<myke2> cfy: 但是这个不符合思维过程的
<cfy> myke2: 嗯.lisp也可以不需要.有人说的.但是没必要.
<cfy> myke2: lisp的程序用缩进来看.无所谓括号了.
<myke2> cfy: 类似f(a, f(b, g(h(d, p(i, j)), e)))这种表达方式
<Stifler> 红帽的OS出到几了？
<steley> O.o
<caleb-_-> Stifler: 不是服务器就表用红帽了
<caleb-_-> Stifler: 用 fedora
<`yh> Fedora  15
<Stifler> caleb-_-: FC用过5，不知道现在怎样了，只是想体验下RPM系..
<`yh> http://fedoraproject.org/
<caleb-_-> 一样啊, 你都用过了
<cfy> myke2: o .
<caleb-_-> Stifler: 一样啊, 你都用过了
<Stifler> caleb-_-: 哦，先在VBOX里试试看
<emacsyin> myke2: 如何把f4v格式的视频，刻录成VCD哦？
<steley> 谁能提供个在线代理？
<steley> 谁能提供个在线代理？
<Stifler> steley: google搜“在线代理”,多的很
<Stifler> steley: www.7daili.com
<steley> 谢谢
<emacsyin> 谁知道如何把f4v格式的视频的音频抓出来保存为mp3格式？
<caleb-_-> 2404:6800:8003::79 chrome.angrybirds.com
<emacsyin> 各位，谁知道如何把f4v格式的视频文件的声音抓出来保存为mp3格式
<NoIE> emacsyin: DeVeDe ，可以用来制作各种视频光盘。DVD、VCD、SVCD，支持设计菜单。
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • grub和grub4dos的menu.lst文件格式不同？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331210&p=2327238#p2327238 原来grub用的一个menu.lst文件，想直接configfile到grub4dos下用，结果提示我格式错误 统计信息: 发表于 由 photor — 2011-05-14 20:51
<caleb-_-> emacsyin: 一般改名就行了，如果不能播就要 reencode
<cfy> emacsyin: 对你使用google表示遗憾....
<cfy> emacsyin: 对你不能使用google表示遗憾....
<caleb-_-> emacsyin: 对你不能使用google表示遗憾....
<hata_> emacsyin: 对你不能使用google表示遗憾....
<blueghost> 我知道我是 跑题 帝
<blueghost> 我还想问个和 ubuntu 无关 的问题
<blueghost> 猫是否 不可训练的
<blueghost> 我想训练我的猫
<caleb-_-> 猫的 firmware 改一改就行
<caleb-_-> 有的猫有 serial port
<NoIE> blueghost: 你打算让她帮你打怪练级吗？
<blueghost> firmware 是什么
<blueghost> serial port/?
<caleb-_-> 不是要 hack 你的猫？
<cfy> blueghost: 可以的
<Stifler> 把猫的内核版本升一升
<blueghost> NoIE:) 让它滑滑板
<caleb-_-> Stifler++
<cfy> 生物猫....
<cfy> blueghost: 好莱坞的电影里的猫?
<blueghost> cfy:) 家猫
<emacsyin> caleb-_-: cfy hata_ 不要对我表示遗憾阿，我知道windows下有很多方法，没搜索到linux下的方法
<Stifler> 写个脚本让它帮你泡美眉
<NoIE> blueghost: 放弃吧，猫的胆子很小的。
<caleb-_-> emacsyin: 遇到啥问题？
<cfy> emacsyin: linux 提取mp3
<blueghost> cfy:) 就是让它保持 在 车 上, 我来推, 它总下来
<cfy> emacsyin: linux 提取音频
<cfy> emacsyin: 前一个我刚刚搜索过
<Stifler> mencoder?
<cfy> emacsyin: 在第n个结果里 http://www.eb163.com/club/thread-20026-1-1.html
<hata_> 有没有能用的twitter的host
<cfy> blueghost: 应该可以的.
<NoIE> blueghost: 你可以试试鸡和山羊，如果顺利的话，不用训练就可以让它们直接上场。
<hata_> 有木有
<NoIE> blueghost: 鸡和山羊的平衡能力很强的。
<mikeandmore> 配置好了xmonad。。。很满意。。。
<Stifler> mikeandmore: 虾米？
<mikeandmore> Stifler: xmonad，一个wm
<hata> mikeandmore←␣←; xmonad是不是手动的？
<Stifler> mikeandmore: 有没有awesome爽？←␣←
<emacsyin> cfy: 我用vlc转换，出现这个错误：流 / 编码转换失败:看上去您的 FFMPEG (libavcodec) 安装缺少下列编码器:MPEG Audio layer 1/2/3。如果您不知道如何修正此问题，请向您的发布商寻求支持
<hata> 有木有
<Stifler> ..
<cfy> emacsyin: 先搞成wav啥的.然后再lame
<cfy> emacsyin: debian?
<emacsyin> cfy: 是缺少什么东西？libavcodec52已经装了
<emacsyin> cfy: 是debian
<cfy> emacsyin: 没有编译的支持.
<mikeandmore> Stifler: fedora下，装awesome不能。。。。
<emacsyin> cfy: 那要怎么搞哦
<cfy> emacsyin: http://debian-multimedia.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian Multimedia Packages::Home
<cfy> emacsyin: 这样应该支持mp3lame了.
<emacsyin> cfy: 是不是装那玩意？
<Stifler> mikeandmore: FC用起来咋样？←␣←
<cfy> emacsyin: 添加这个源,然后重装ffmpeg.我建议删除再装
<cfy> emacsyin: 我觉得这样干净
<emacsyin> cfy: 明白了，源地址格式要怎么写
<cfy> emacsyin: 这个源.ffmpeg开了mp3lame
<cfy> emacsyin: 往下看....网页里...
<mikeandmore> Stifler: 不错啊
<Stifler> mikeandmore: 我准备在VBOX里装个体验下，你用的FC几？
<mikeandmore> Stifler: 15
<mikeandmore> Stifler: 超级不稳定。。。。
<Stifler> mikeandmore: 你这么一说我好怕...←␣←
<emacsyin> cfy: 正在安装，看来你是高手！！！！！！！
<mikeandmore> Stifler: 因为15是rawhide啊，相当于debian的experimental
<hata> 怎样上推比较方便
<Stifler> mikeandmore: 哦，那我应该装14是吧
<mikeandmore> Stifler: 嗯
<hata> 想修改一下关注
<caleb-_-> 14 没支持 gtk3
<Stifler> caleb-_-: 我对3不感冒.
<caleb-_-> 2 不维护啦
<caleb-_-> 3 其实不错的
<cfy> emacsyin: 因为我遇到过这个问题...... :)
<hata> 三可以在网页里面用
<bluek> 我想改网名了
<bluek> 哈哈
<bluek> 改成一个你们谁也想不到的
 * NoIE 有人知道我的上一个网名的请举手。
<bluek> 我在一个论坛看到某人是这个名字
<bluek> 叫九浅一深
<bluek> 呆会儿去bbs上注册一个
<caleb-_-> NoIE: NoIE6?
<bluek> 嘿
<NoIE> caleb-_-: Hello World! ，论坛上用的就是这个。
<Stifler> caleb-_-: 用GTK3的软件多不多？
<hata> NoIE←␣←; NoEE
<Stifler> ←␣←
<caleb-_-> Stifler: 少
<Gun^Rose> ibm t60 的触摸板不能通过fn+f8禁用了，有什么好办法能启用这个快捷键？
<hata> 写脚本
<hata> aquid
<Gun^Rose> hata: 我弄了个脚本，在命令行可以用，在gnome3的键盘设置上就是不行，晕啊
<hata> gnome的快捷键在gconf-editor里面修改
<Gun^Rose> hata: 啊？这个还真没试过，我折腾折腾看。。。谢谢啊
<hata> 修改metacity的，但我不知道能不能用fn
<Gun^Rose> hata: gnome3还能用这个配置编辑器？
<hata> 可以啊
<Gun^Rose> hata: 哦
<Gun^Rose> 看看去
<hata> 不知道是完成度的问题还是向下兼容了
<Gun^Rose> hata: 不知道，这个gnome3太晕了
<Gun^Rose> hata: 现在是能认出声音的控制按钮，快捷键中显示的是XF86volumUp什么的，不知道这个是在哪里定义的？
<Gun^Rose> hata: 我按fn+f8时，gnome3是认出这个键来了，能显示一个触摸板的大图标，就是没执行关闭/开启的动作
<hata> 不知道啊，可以自己定义一个
<Gun^Rose> hata: 我想是哪个配置文件的问题，打不知道这些按键是通过什么机制定义动作的，在哪里修改。。。
<hata> 那可能不是快捷键的问题了
<Gun^Rose> 我想也是的
<hata> gnome3还年轻啊
<Gun^Rose> 是，我用arch，一不小心就升级到gnome3了！身不由己啊
<Stifler> ..
<caleb-_-> Gun^Rose: 降级啊
<hata> Gun^Rose←␣←; 当真
<Gun^Rose> 回不到gnome2了，杯具。。。
<Gun^Rose> arch是滚动升级的...
<hata> gnome3有什么不好
<vic> 悲剧的gnome3啊
<caleb-_-> 滚动升级也可以降级啊
<hata> 删gnome 关test，再装回去吧
<Gun^Rose> hata: 不适应，半成品啊
<hata> Gun^Rose←␣←; 具体有哪些
<Gun^Rose> caleb-_-: 这个有难度啊，我搜了半天的archwiki了，似乎没有好的办法
<hata> 今天用了下上网本上的unity，发现不错啊，快捷键神码的
<myke2> Gun^Rose: 没听说ArchLinux有降级
<Gun^Rose> hata: 键盘+鼠标混用，任务栏变态，输入法看不到状态，每次都是猜的。。。
<myke2> Gun^Rose: 你可以把wm换掉的啊
<Gun^Rose> myke2: 是，没找到降级的办法，不是debian啊
<emacsyin> cfy: 用vlc转化后的mp3仍然是0K，没有任何错误！
<myke2> Gun^Rose: 根据wikipedia的说法是不能降级的
<Gun^Rose> myke2: 有个原始的openbox，凑活能用，太简陋了
<myke2> Gun^Rose: 没有回溯保护
<Gun^Rose> myke2: 看来我是中了招儿了，@@～
<hata> Gun^Rose←␣←; 我改了下扩展，加了快捷键和一个小dock
<Gun^Rose> 防不胜防啊。。。
<myke2> Gun^Rose: 包管理系统pacman在升级过程缺乏对系统核心组件的回溯保护，如升级的Kernel有问题，即导致系统无法启动。
<alpha080> kde!kde!kde!
<myke2> Gun^Rose: awesome
<myke2> Gun^Rose: pacman -S awesome
<Gun^Rose> hata: 哦，太折腾了
<Stifler> Gun^Rose: awesome is awesome
<Stifler> ←␣←
<hata> awesome 也不错
<Gun^Rose> myke2: 恩，那玩意儿超级难伺候
<myke2> Gun^Rose: awesome可以和gnome混合
<hata> 混了也是一个awesome
<Gun^Rose> 谢谢各位啦，我好好考虑考虑，真头疼
<myke2> Gun^Rose: https://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Quickly_Setting_up_Awesome_with_Gnome
<Stifler> ←␣←
<caleb-_-> 哪个包管理有回溯保护?
<caleb-_-> Kernel有问题，任何系统都无法启动吧
<alvin_rxg> caleb-_-: 不是都有 fallback 的？
<caleb-_-> alvin_rxg: arch 不能装两个内核？
<Stifler> ←␣←
<hata> awesome的panel不错啊，为啥要和gnome合体
<alvin_rxg> caleb-_-: archlinux 内核你随便装……
<hello_> :)
<hello_> 大家好
<hello_> .........................有人用android吗
<hello_> .........................有人用android吗
<alvin_rxg> caleb-_-: 100个都可以
<^k^> hello_, 好  ㍭ 
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 怎么装法
<Stifler> awesome的一个好处是桌面多...
<alvin_rxg> myke2: aur => kernel26-*
<Stifler> ←␣←
<hello_> ^k^........???
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 同时存在?
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 对
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 你用了多久 linux 了啊？
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 他们命名都叫2.6.38-ARCH
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 不是
<caleb-_-> 桌面数量都可以调的吧
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 一会会
<caleb-_-> 其实一般桌面 4~8 个绝对够了
<alvin_rxg> myke2: /boot 下面 vmlinuz26-*
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 哦, 是这样的
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 但是从源里面装了新的直接把原来的覆盖掉的
<hello_> 大家好
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 同一个吧？那是升级……默认就是覆盖的……你可以改动一下
<^k^> hello_, 好  ㍭ 
<Stifler> caleb-_-: 超过10个怎么按...
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 升级个内核就要abs多麻烦
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 干嘛要 abs ?????????? 用 abs 还不如 gentoo
<hello_> ^k^ : 21点是什么意思？
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 否则你怎么改名字
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 又不是软件包改改就可以的
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 要改.config的
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 你在 /boot 下， mv 就可以了……
<^k^> hello_, 也许我只是表达我对自己的关注它。  ㍭ 
 * jiero 突然想到如果把spring改成抓捕可爱小动物的游戏。。。
 * imtxc 抽筋了
<cfy> emacsyin: ...
<myke2> alvin_rxg: mv只是那个内核文件, modules照样互相覆盖.
<myke2> alvin_rxg: firmware
<jiero> imtxc: 你怎么了。
<imtxc> jiero, 坐着坐着 抽筋了
 * jiero 安心，不是我搞的
<imtxc> fcitx   的词序怎么是这样的啊
 * jiero 其实不知道抽筋是什么。。。因为没有体验过
<imtxc> 用的搜狗词库 可是词序老乱……
<imtxc> 刚从xp 过来学习ubuntu 的人表示压力好大
<myke2> imtxc: 也刚从xp过来, 呵呵
<imtxc> myke2, 好呢啊，大家一起学呗
 * jiero 来的太早了，还没体验到windows的优势就来了
 * Stifler 已忘了XP张啥样..
<imtxc> 哪位同学有靠谱点的fcitx 的词库么……
<szsloss> 人家是逗你的
<imtxc> 可是 可是 可是 那如果用PS AI 什么的 还得XP啊
 * jiero 还在想，为啥为啥，我没钱给GIMP和Inksape和Scribus呢。
<XwinX> imtxc: 不是有 gimp吗
<imtxc> jiero, 哇
 * jiero 为啥我这么穷。。。
<imtxc> …………
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 那也简单啊，把 pacman -Qlq kernel26-* 罗列出来，一个脚本的事
<imtxc> 这个 以前学的是PS  AI ……
<hello_> 请问ati3470如何硬解。。。。。。1080p之类的。。。本人已经编译mplayer-vaapi了。。。感觉不是很流畅。。。
<XwinX> myke2: 如果是内核版本号升级, modules 不会互相盖的
<szsloss> 在ub下搞AI？？
<hello_> help!!!
<myke2> XwinX: 他刚才说同版本互相存在好像是
<ofan> hello_: 跟我一样的显卡
<imtxc> szsloss, XP
<hata> imtxc←␣←; 那就果断xp
<hello_> ofan : 你好
<legendlee> codeblocks无法build怎么办？
<XwinX> myke2: 把 /boot 下的文件复制一份就成了啊
<imtxc> 呃  那个  是业余爱好
<legendlee> 求解
<imtxc> 闲来做做图玩玩的……
<myke2> XwinX: 复制一份他们调用的是同样的modules吧
<hello_>  ofan: 你好！有高招吗？
<hata> xp啊xp
<Stifler> ...
<XwinX> myke2: 是啊,没问题的
<ofan> hello_: 视频输出选择gl(快 ati...) 或者vaapi
<legendlee> codeblocks无法build，该怎么办？求解
<XwinX> myke2: 如果内核版本号不同, modules 目录也不同的
<hello_> ofan: 有硬解了吗？
<ofan> hello_: 可以
<myke2> XwinX: y
 * Stifler 有点饿了...
<imtxc> 刚才试着装了装 Archlinux 比UBUNTU 难装好像……
<bsidb> codeblocks什么提示？？
<ofan> legendlee: 贴错误信息
<hello_> ofan: gl已经用了。。。。
<legendlee> 什么都没有！
<imtxc> 大家用的都是什么发行版呢……
<XwinX> imtxc: 现在安装程序有图形界面了吧?
<mikeandmore> 这年头codeblocks有啥好用的
<ofan> hello_: 有好几个gl
<hello_> ofan: ..........
<legendlee> 一直讲没有build
<imtxc> XwinX, 我看教程装的……
<bsidb> @legendlee:没有提示信息？？？？...
<imtxc> XwinX, 没有图形介面
<XwinX> imtxc: 哦,那还是老样子
<myke2> XwinX: 只有curse吧, 没有gui
<hello_> ofan: mplayer -vo vaapi -va vaapi path......是这样吗？
<myke2> XwinX: 那已经人性化多了我觉得
<XwinX> myke2: arch 不是出一个livecd吗
<imtxc> 大家用的都是？
<XwinX> myke2: 怎么还没有
<ofan> hello_: 是 这是用vaapi输出
<lemonhall> jiero: 玩完了
<jiero> XwinX: livecd不是安装的
<myke2> XwinX: 官方livecd就是那个安装盘啊
<XwinX> myke2: 不知道,三年装过系统了
<lemonhall> jiero: 结论是.....................烂
<hata> Archlinux 经常搞得我的鼠标和触摸屏失灵
<myke2> XwinX: 哦, 你说那个, 我不知道
<jiero> lemonhall: 随便你阿。
<imtxc> livecd 也没有图形啊
<jiero> lemonhall: 红警3吧。
<hello_> ofan: 你的方法如何的？
<myke2> XwinX: 我觉得有curse还好
<lemonhall> jiero: 没有任何内涵
<XwinX> myke2: 嗯,同感
<jiero> lemonhall: 我连图片都没见过
<ofan> hello_: 我一般用smplayer,里面设置vaapi或gl输出
<legendlee> It seems that this file has not been built yet.
<legendlee> Do you want to build it now?
<myke2> XwinX: 如果curse也没装起来就更痛苦了吧
<Stifler> 数独好玩
<myke2> XwinX: 纯粹靠pacman && vim
<myke2> XwinX: 还有chroot
<jiero> 数独不好，来玩六子棋
<hello_> ofan: 哦。好。我也支smplayer一下。。。。:)
<GPLfx> linux下的中文ocr软件不太好啊:-&
<legendlee> 选择“是”过后就什么都没有了
<myke2> 数独是NPC?
<jiero> 中文OCR没有。
<XwinX> myke2: 我现在装新机器是直接  tar 过去
<Stifler> jiero: 五子棋吧..
<jiero> GPLfx: 中文OCR要是有，也是日本人做的，相信我吧。
<Stifler> XwinX: 相当于ghost?
<myke2> XwinX: 类似gentoo?
<jiero> Stifler: 我曾经发明六字棋，
<lemonhall> ofan: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av91209/
<Stifler> jiero: good..
<XwinX> myke2: 什么?
<jiero> 然后发现台湾人也同时发明了。
<legendlee> @ofan给我的？
<myke2> XwinX: tar一个stage3
<XwinX> Stifler: 差不多吧
<jiero> Stifler: 但是规则不太一样。
<GPLfx> jiero：为嘛这么肯定
<XwinX> myke2: 我没用过 gentoo
<Stifler> jiero: 哦
<XwinX> myke2: 不知道 stage3是
<ofan> lemonhall: 太谷达人是什么
<jiero> 游戏
<jiero> 打鼓的
<jiero> 听说的
<lemonhall> ofan: 恐怖。。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<XwinX> myke2: 我是在一个现存的系统上tar 一个出来,复制过,再解开就装好了
<myke2> XwinX: 基础环境, 然后可以开始用包管理装东西(包括内核)
<myke2> XwinX: 好像tool-chains还有什么忘了
<XwinX> myke2: 哦,那不一样,我是整个系统tar
<legendlee> ofan，这个该怎么办？
<jiero> Stifler: 我当年下五子棋1个学期的晚自习啊。。。
<legendlee> It seems that this file has not been built yet.
<legendlee> Do you want to build it now?
<XwinX> myke2: 解开就和原系统一模一样了
<legendlee> “是”过后就什么都没有了
<jiero> Stifler: 觉得发傻就发明了六子棋和4子棋
<myke2> XwinX: /dev下有些文件要重建吧
<legendlee> codeblocks！！！！！！
<XwinX> myke2: 现在不用了
<myke2> XwinX: 像/dev/console, /dev/null
<myke2> XwinX: 哦?
<jiero> 4子棋起始超简单——3人每人一次出一子，然后谁先到4就赢，双人没得玩。
<XwinX> myke2: 以前要重建,现在没有也可能
<legendlee> 重建？！？
<Stifler> jiero: 你太油菜了
<XwinX> 也可以
<myke2> XwinX: 我记得内核代码里面要检查这些文件的存在的(2.6.37)
<jiero> 六子棋: 每人出2子。
<legendlee> 似乎build问题很多，网上也有好多人问了
<XwinX> myke2: udev 会建出来
<hello_> ofan: smplayer的gl快ati也不顺。。。。。。。。。。
<myke2> XwinX: 内核都没有, 谈什么udev?
<legendlee> 但没什么好办法
<XwinX> myke2: 我哪知道,空的能启动
<jiero> 台湾的那个规则是6子棋，第一人先出1子，之后没人出2子。
<myke2> XwinX: 我找代码证据
<GPLfx> ABBYY FineReader Professional 有人用过吗？
<XwinX> myke2: 应该是 initrd 里就建的
<szsloss> ？？
<myke2> XwinX: 阿, 我没initrd的
<ofan> lemonhall: 牛x........
<imtxc> 我好像只会玩五子棋
<legendlee> codeblocks！@#￥%……&*
<myke2> XwinX: 我编译的时候
<legendlee> codeblocks！@#￥%……&*
<legendlee> It seems that this file has not been built yet.
<legendlee> Do you want to build it now?
<ofan> hello_: cpu占用很高?
<XwinX> myke2: 哦,我讨厌自己编译内核,麻烦
<myke2> XwinX: 我也没编译过几次
<legendlee> codeblocks！@#￥%……&*
<legendlee> codeblocks！@#￥%……&*
<legendlee> codeblocks！@#￥%……&*
<jiero> debian的软件里有几十种棋类游戏。
<legendlee> codeblocks！@#￥%……&*
<legendlee> codeblocks！@#￥%……&*
<legendlee> codeblocks！@#￥%……&*
<^k^> legendlee:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<jiero> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=331200 刷
<hello_> ofan: 不高，就不是很顺。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 我觉得这样玩很锻炼身体
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<woosley> wiki.ubuntu.org.cn最后更新日期为嘛没有11.04?
<legendlee> who can help
<ofan> hello_: 不高那就不是硬解的问题了
<legendlee> me
<mikeandmore> lemonhall: 为什么用那坑爹的东西
<legendlee> ??
<hello_> ofan: 我的smplaye没有vaapi的？？？
<hello_> ofan: 哦
<ofan> hello_: 不用硬解应该也可以正常播放,就是cpu占用比较高
<ofan> lemonhall: 这叫鬼畜
<hello_> ofan: 恩
<legendlee> 唉……
<myke2> XwinX: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-2.6.38.y.git;a=blob;f=init/main.c;h=33c37c379e96458521a0111a968849139edcf586;hb=HEAD
<jiero> 你们在说什么呢。。
 * mikeandmore codeblocks能补全boost么
<myke2> XwinX: int kernel_init(void *)
<hello_> ofan: 如何编译vaapi的?
<ofan> hello_: 要打补丁的mplayer吧
 * Stifler 准备去吃饭
<hello_>  ofan: ............!!!!!!!!!!   -_-!
<jiero> 。。。
<imtxc> 看看
<jiero> 打补丁。。。
<XwinX> myke2: ?
<imtxc> 让警告了吧
<myke2> XwinX: 首先要保证/dev/console正确
<lemonhall> ofan: 我反正是明白而来。。。。
<XwinX> myke2: 哦,没看过内核代码
<lemonhall> ofan: WIFI其实就是玩天线
<ofan> lemonhall: 啥?
<ofan> lemonhall: 额.. 还在整天仙
<ofan> 线...
<caleb-_-> myke2: 用 udev 只要有个空的 /dev 就成
<XwinX> 这个游戏的画面好难看
<myke2> caleb-_-: 但是代码上看他会先尝试/dev/console啊
<caleb-_-> myke2: 在 initrd.img 有就成
<myke2> caleb-_-: 我记得有些东西udev不会创建的
<hello_> ofan:    你的cpu用了%?   我的放720P用了50%~%70~
<myke2> caleb-_-: 我说没有initrd
<caleb-_-> myke2: 最终的 /dev 为空
<ofan> hello_: 差不多,40-50%
<caleb-_-> 没有 initrd 就要建立基本的 /dev/foo
<hello_> ofan: ....
<myke2> caleb-_-: 我记得是/dev/console /dev/null
<caleb-_-> myke2: 嗯, 最基本的
<ofan> hello_: 貌似虚拟机占了20%多
<imtxc> 咦，同学们都说的啥  我咋看不懂……
<emacsyin> caleb-_-: 从f4v里提取的mp3不能用手机播放
<imtxc> 接着潜水
<myke2> caleb-_-: udev是很后面启动的
<myke2> caleb-_-: 是init启动的
<hello_> ofan: 虚拟机???你放720P时开了virtualbox-ose吗？
<ofan> hello_: 恩,不过不是ose
<hello_> .,.......
<caleb-_-> ose 和 non-ose 合并啦
<hello_> ofan: 那我的应该没用硬解吧。。。
<ofan> hello_: 不是在虚拟机里播,vbox里跑的win
<ofan> hello_: 不清楚,你看下mplayer的输出
<hello_> ofan: 你的神U啊。。。
<caleb-_-> 现在 oracle 给的 vbox 跟 ose 基本一样
<hello_> ..............
<hata> 上部了google doc啊
<ofan> ose没usb支持貌似
<hata> bu
<myke2> ofan: 现在好像有了
<caleb-_-> ofan: 独立出来变成 extension 了
<hello_> ofan: 有的
<ofan> caleb-_-: 哦
<caleb-_-> ofan: oracle vbox 也要安装 extension
<myke2> ofan: 我用过
<ofan> 现在每次升级都要重装一遍ext
<jiero> 大家知道么，Heroes of Newerth 现在正免费周活动
<jiero> 如果喜欢Dota类的就去吧
<jiero> 是吧。
 * NoIE 喜欢角色扮演类和模拟经营类以及赛车类和成人类的飘过。。。
<hata> 喜欢成人游戏
 * NoIE 我把红色警戒当rpg游戏玩。
<ofan> 寻找好玩的模拟经营类
<imtxc> hata, 真人的靠谱
 * jiero 喜欢乱七八糟和与现实不搭边的游戏
 * Stifler 喜欢玩真三
<hata> 真人的成人游戏也喜欢
 * NoIE 真人的成人游戏需要买点卡的。。。
 * jiero 表示，不玩日本游戏10多年
<NoIE> 表示，期待暑期的零之轨迹。
 * jiero 等待有人来Kernel Panic被我虐。
 * caleb-_- 等待有人Kernel Panic搞自虐。
<jyfl987> 搡
<myke2> 我编译内核面临Kernel Panic无法解决, 于是t之
<jyfl987> igoogle
<myke2> 年初一的时候送上一个Kernel Panic
<jyfl987> lerosua cao
<hello_> ofan: 请问VO: [vaapi] 1280x720 => 1280x720 Planar YV12 是什么回事？？？
<jiero> myke2: ciao
<caleb-_-> hello_: 正常信息
<hello_> caleb-_-: ths
 * Stifler_0x0 yes yes yes
 * edison0354 明天谁去release party？
<myke2> jiero: ?
<jiero> myke2: 你好而已。。。
<Gun^Rose> hata: 唉～解决啦！是gnome3的问题，它的快捷键设置不能用路径符号！把脚本放到/usr/local/bin里或/usr/bin中就可以了。。。。用/home/bin/xxx这样的形式就不可以，真是无语啊。。。
<centerpoint> if_else: 在吗？
<imadper> gfw现在都墙什么了？怎么我的维基百科都上不了了？？？
<tusooa> 习惯了emacs,发现libreoffice之类的，太折腾人了。
<hello_> imadper: 被墙了吗？
<imadper> hello_: 我上不了
<centerpoint> imadper: 我喜欢的GAE也不能了
<myke2> 习惯了vim, 发现libreoffice之类的, 太折腾了.
<imadper> tusooa: emacs折腾的地方在后面呢
<centerpoint> imadper: 还有google code
<ofan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FUBAR
<imadper> centerpoint: 呵呵，你那里维基百科上的了嘛？
<centerpoint> myke2: 同感
<hello_> imadper: 请问墙外面进入得了#ubuntu-cn 吗？
 * imadper vim里怎么debug？
<caleb-_-> 习惯了vi, 发现libreoffice之类的, 太折腾了.
<imadper> hello_: 墙外？？能吧，tenzu不就在墙外嘛？
<edison0354> hello_: 这东西就是国外的……
<imadper> hello_: 服务器在欧洲那边吧
<hello_> ...........
<centerpoint> imadper: 可以
<Gun^Rose> 习惯了gedit，感觉其他的都太折腾啦。。。:)
<imadper> centerpoint: 难道是我的问题！！！！！
<myke2> 习惯了vim, 发现chromium之类的, 太折腾了.
<crose> hello_: 还没见什么东西墙内能进墙外不能进的……
<imadper> 习惯了毛笔和字帖，感觉其它的都太折腾了
<jiero> 习惯了e16，发现KDE之类得太折腾了。
<hello_> 请问用VPN可以上＃UBUNTU－CN 吗
<jiero> crose: 你错了
<Stifler_0x0> 习惯了GEdit, 发现libreoffice之类的, 太折腾了.
<imadper> hello_: 看你用的vpn是哪里的了
<imtxc> 习惯了office 发现libreoffice 之类的，差不多一样……
<jiero> crose: 墙外进墙内也很难的
<imadper> hello_: 新疆的vpn哪儿都上不了
<crose> jiero: 求教罗姐
<hello_> imadper: .............
<jiero> 。。。
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: ...
<centerpoint> 习惯了在龟甲上刻字，感觉其他的神马都是折腾。。。
 * jiero 我不想要那个称谓了
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: 你新疆的？
<crose> 额……原来gfw是双向的
<crose> jiero: sorry……
<Gun^Rose> 习惯了小秘，感觉计算机什么的都太折腾啦
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 不是，我只是听说那边一些地区只能上政府规定的五个网站
<Gun^Rose> 不会这么变态吧！
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 恩，之前看的新闻
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: 你OUT了，现在好好的，你看，我不是在流畅的上网么
<Gun^Rose> 5个网站！
<hata> 如果只能上五个网站，你会选哪几个
<Stifler_0x0> 习惯了断网，感觉VPN什么的太折腾了
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 我说的是那边的一些地区
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 显然，你不是
<Gun^Rose> google，facebook....
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: 哪些地区？我这已经够偏远了..
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 等我找找看那个新闻，很老的了
<Stifler_0x0> 草榴++
<Gun^Rose> 只要google的group非常需要，这个和谐啦
<hata> Gun^Rose←␣←; 你还google啊
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 草榴、sex8
<imadper> sex8是个好地方
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: nice
<Gun^Rose> Stifler_0x0: @@~，本性难移啊
<Stifler_0x0> 全称？
<Stifler_0x0> Gun^Rose: - -!
<hello_> google?facebook?
<hello_> ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<hello_> 我断线了？？？
<hata> 好吧，以后要看哪些我就问这个问题
<Stifler_0x0> hello_: 恭喜，你还在
<Gun^Rose> 我是说最有用的是这些，但是不让看
 * adam8157 求一个密码管理程序外加一个移动硬盘加密程序
<Gun^Rose> 我需要google找资源，需要facebook看外面的世界
<ofan> gpg
<hello_> Stifler_0x0: 你看到我发 了哪几句话了？？
<caleb-_-> adam8157: 推荐 fpm2 + encfs
<Gun^Rose> 算了，不让看就不让看吧
<adam8157> caleb-_-: 哦， 看看
<caleb-_-> adam8157: fpm2 还有 android 版
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 新疆断网时一位热心网友写的并且帖在新疆家园天网上，记录了新疆从断网到2009å¹´12月25日期间的互联网历史。在这个中华人民共和国成立61年的大喜日子里，本着历史不能出现断档的原则，我把他转贴出来，作者不详，感谢天网，谢绝本省跨省的一切形式的追捕。互联网上你不知道的新疆断网 现在新疆全境依然是断网断短信断国际长途ä
<Stifler_0x0> hello_: 一连串问号
<Gun^Rose> 百度是真的快不能用了，乌烟瘴气
<hata> 你google出个链接也看不了
<myke2> caleb-_-: encfs?
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 源网站挂了，只有这点儿介绍了
<hello_>  Stifler_0x0: 哦  :)
<Gun^Rose> hata: 是啊，气死人了
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: 都过了2年了，早恢复了
<caleb-_-> Gun^Rose: 翻墙后可以用 google 的
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 现在全线没问题了？？
 * adam8157 今天Google Reader超级慢...
<Stifler_0x0> 你们内地人怎么看待新疆的？
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 我这里连wikipedia都上不了了
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: 是啊
<myke2> caleb-_-: cat /proc/filsystems | grep enc
<Gun^Rose> caleb-_-: 翻墙？还真没研究过
<caleb-_-> myke2: 用 vim 上网？
<myke2> caleb-_-: 没有显示
<imadper> adam8157: 经常很慢
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: 我看看
<myke2> caleb-_-: 不会
<myke2> caleb-_-: vim能上网?
<imadper> caleb-_-: 估计他说的是调用w3c
<caleb-_-> myke2: encfs 是 fuse 的
<Gun^Rose> caleb-_-: 现在墙是越来越智能了，越来越强大了
<caleb-_-> [22:41] <myke2> 习惯了vim, 发现chromium之类的, 太折腾了.
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: 我能上WIKI
 * imadper emacs表示，调用w3c毫无鸭梨
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 我表示不行诶
<hello_> 大家请加我facebook   3999f555t@gmail.com
<imadper> hello_: 这东西，有人用嘛？
<Stifler_0x0> ...
<Stifler_0x0> 只用QQ
<myke2> caleb-_-: fx
<hata> 大家请告诉我如何上非死不可
<Gun^Rose> facebook上不去。。。
<Gun^Rose> 非死不可？！
<imadper> hello_: 周围的朋友都用renren、qq校友，你注册个非四不可，怎么会有人呢
<Stifler_0x0> 非死不可
<Gun^Rose> 哇咔咔，有材
<caleb-_-> 珍爱生命，远离非死不可
<myke2> caleb-_-: FireFox 4 && Pentadactyl
<imadper> hata: 去跳珠江，然后你就非死不可了
<Stifler_0x0> 君叫臣死，臣Facebook
<hello_> ................
<Gun^Rose> 哇咔咔
<imadper> hata: ipv6上facebook毫无鸭梨
<hata> Pentadactyl 把我写的插件搞变形了
<hata> Pentadactyl 去死吧
<hello_> imadper: 如何上IPV6？？？
<imadper> hello_: ...google之
<Stifler_0x0> 至今没见过Twitter,facebook真面目..
<imadper> hello_: 网上有什么六飞
<hata> imadper←␣←; 慢啊
<imtxc> imadper, 速度如何
<hello_> imadper: 佩服
<imadper> hello_: 不过我直接用的ipv6
<imadper> imtxc: 当然快了，我上youtube，720p哦~~~
<imtxc> imadper, 呃
<imadper> hata: 我这里原生ipv6，很快的说
<hata> 可恶
<imtxc> 你在嘛地方？
<Gun^Rose> 屏蔽是早晚的事儿，没来天朝缴税，想开场子挣钱？！
<hata> 我要转啊呀咩跌
<imadper> imtxc: 广州
<imtxc> 哇
<edison0354> Stifler_0x0: 你听了内地人对新疆人的看法以后会很桑心的……
<imtxc> 兰州的压力很大
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 别听 edison0354 胡说~
<Stifler_0x0> edison0354: 只要对新疆妹子印象好...
<hello_> imadper: 里原生ipv6???有DHCP的吗？？？  ：）
<imadper> hello_: 为什么没有呢
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: :-)
<imadper> hello_: 试点嘛~~
<hello_> imadper: 请开良药。。。。。。。。。。。doc
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 我们班的新疆同学，两个，人都很好~
<Gun^Rose> 估计是gwf的漏网之鱼
<imadper> hello_: 什么良药？？？
<hello_> ipv6... :)
<hata> 讨厌
<Gun^Rose> 放心，很快就会赌上的
<imtxc> 不能上facebook 的命运，一定很悲惨吧。
<Gun^Rose> 嘿嘿
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 恶毒！！！
<hata> youtube没压力什么的最讨厌了
<Gun^Rose> 非死不可啊，想想，该有多么悲惨
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: 呵呵，其实都一样的啦
<imadper> hata: 1080【
<hata> mirido 快还是gogoc快？
<imtxc> 不可想像，不可想像啊同学们
<myke2> 干脆把Internet关掉好了
<imadper> hata: 1080p的应该有鸭梨，720p是极限了~
<hata> imadper←␣←; 你妹的
<hello_> 1080P的假的
<Gun^Rose> 做一个国家级的大局域网！大家一起cs!
<jyfl987> 依依是乌龟
<Stifler_0x0> IPv6用户来了，大家欢迎
<imadper> imtxc: 是“不可想象！不可想象啊，同学们！”
<Gun^Rose> 这个也不错
<imtxc> imadper, 恩……好吧
<imadper> whoami
<jyfl987> 赵伯阳
<bluebird> 是不是webqq里使用linux企鹅阿……
<hata> 用什么网？
<hello_> whoami
<zhangkaixuan> #drupal-china
<hello_> whami?
<imadper> hello_: 忘了打/了
<jyfl987> 局域网
<hello_> whoami
 * imadper 洗澡~~
<Gun^Rose> 晕
<jyfl987> 偷看
 * imtxc 看见了
<jyfl987> 搡你妹
 * Stifler_0x0 惊呆了
<Gun^Rose> 身材不咋的
<imtxc> 我这角度还行
 * Stifler_0x0 看到了一根牙签
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 你木有小jj
<jyfl987> 匙伯阳人呢
<Gun^Rose> 哇咔咔
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 你也没有
<imtxc> 我45度看的……
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: ...
 * imadper 哈哈~~
<Gun^Rose> 没看见小jj!!!
<Stifler_0x0> 哈哈
<imtxc> 这个…… 真还没看见……
<Stifler_0x0> ...
<Gun^Rose> 惊呆了！！！
<jyfl987> 木有小姐姐
<hata> 没看见菊花
 * Stifler_0x0 看见了一个洞
<imtxc> ……
<jyfl987> 菊花台
<caleb-_-> imadper: 有 cache 的嘛
<jyfl987> 立松
 * adam8157 你们这是在干什么啊， 囧
<jyfl987> 老子又吐了
<imtxc> 该不该装一个Archlinux 学习呢
<hello_> 囧子怎么打？？？
<imtxc> 学习Linux的话，用什么发行版比较靠谱呢
<hello_>  囧字怎么打？？？
<adam8157> jiong
<jyfl987> xwinx
<caleb-_-> imtxc: rpm / deb 系先挑一个
<Gun^Rose> 估计要花2个月的时间先学习怎么安装archlinux
<imtxc> deb吧
<caleb-_-> imtxc: 熟了装一次 lfs 就行
<XwinX> jyfl987:
<hello_> ....
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: debian
<caleb-_-> imtxc: 剩下的发行版就看个人喜好了
<XwinX> jyfl987: 又喝了多少?
<imtxc> 目前用的ubuntu
<caleb-_-> linux 发行版估计近万种了
<imtxc> 10.04……
<XwinX> imtxc: lfs
<caleb-_-> imtxc: 那就继续用啊
<hata> 囧
<if_else> git 两个冲突，第二个文件，我想舍弃 remote 的冲突，使用 现在本地的修改，如何操作？谢谢！
<Gun^Rose> 只有debian最坚挺，没跟这瞎起哄
<hello_> 大家用哪版子linux???????????????
<jyfl987> 安装不难吧
<edison0354> caleb-_-: 没，也就几百种
<imtxc> lfs?
<edison0354> XwinX: 明天去release party不？
<hello_> archlinux? ubunu? debian? centos?
<XwinX> edison0354: 去
<edison0354> XwinX: :-D公司领导没意见？
<hello_> 有没有人用MINIX
<XwinX> edison0354: 领导让我见机行事
<jyfl987> 没多少，但是空腹喝的. xwinx
<edison0354> XwinX: ……
<XwinX> edison0354: 最好把事搅黄了
<edison0354> jyfl987: 明天就看到WS大叔的真身了……
<edison0354> XwinX: ……
<XwinX> jyfl987: 白的?
<jyfl987> 呵呵，伯阳
<imtxc> XwinX, lfs 怕事还差的远……
<jyfl987> 各种 xwinx
<XwinX> imtxc: 呵呵
<XwinX> jyfl987: 混合酒,喝死你
<caleb-_-> 很多新手从 lsf 学起的 <- 不过新手学不到啥
<caleb-_-> 很多新手从 lfs 学起的 <- 不过新手学不到啥
<imtxc> caleb-_-, 网上看有人推荐archlinux ，不知道怎么样…… 有啥子区别
<caleb-_-> imtxc: 有空闲就用虚拟机装个呗
<edison0354> caleb-_-: LFS……
<XwinX> imtxc: 没啥区别,arch简单点
<imtxc> hello_, 你用的是？
<imtxc> caleb-_-, 恩
<Gun^Rose> 没啥大区别，更原始一些，主要靠自己折腾
<hello_> imtxc: 10.04
<hello_> .........
<imtxc> XwinX, 这样的啊……
<XwinX> imtxc: 嗯
<imtxc> 电脑比较老……
<Gun^Rose> 只要人不是很老就行
<imtxc> 所以跑个轻快些的系统的话
<jyfl987> 你懂个屁
<XwinX> Gun^Rose: 我中年人都用,没关系的
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我怎么又懂屁了
<imtxc> 风扇声音可以小点
<XwinX> jyfl987: 对屁没啥研究啊
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 什么debian？
<Gun^Rose> 我指的是脑袋！
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: debian 好用..
<imtxc> 奔腾啊
<caleb-_-> imtxc: 风扇上点油
<jyfl987> 你怎么是中年人了 xwinx
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 受不了那个浏览器的名字
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: 哪个？
<imtxc> 笔记本  时间长了呃
<imtxc> 呵呵
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: dibian自带了一个ice什么的
<XwinX> jyfl987: 你要叫我叔,当然是中年人啊
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: 额，卸载了就是...
<imtxc> 动不动就叫唤啊  跟拖拉机一样 刚除尘……
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 好吧~~~
<metbsd> 还是redhat最好吧
<imadper> metbsd: 还是dos最好
<Gun^Rose> 那个redhat太老啦
<XwinX> fc15
<hello_> archlinux好
<Stifler_0x0> metbsd: 你不是推BSD的咩？
<XwinX> redflag 好
<jyfl987> 我什么时候叫你叔了
 * edison0354 明天去传教MAC OS X吧～
<Gun^Rose> 现在叫fedora!
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我是说,你的年纪要叫我叔才对
<caleb-_-> metbsd: 平常都用 bsd?
<imtxc> hello_, why？
<Stifler_0x0> XwinX: 红旗确实不错，我的第一款linux
<imadper> metbsd: 你名字里的bsd是我们说的bsd不？
<imtxc> XwinX, 咦 …… 前辈？
<jyfl987> 武师也来了？老
<Stifler_0x0> bsd=别上当?
<hello_> imtxc: gentoo好
<caleb-_-> bsd=不上道
<Stifler_0x0> ...
<jyfl987> 胡说，你才比我大几岁
<imadper> 波塞冬好不好！！！ Stifler_0x0 你个没文化的~~
 * mikeandmore 睡觉去了
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: ...
<imadper> caleb-_-: 同 Stifler_0x0
<hello_> caleb: bsd gnash+vaapi很强的
<jyfl987> 海神
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩
<jyfl987> 不爽的
<XwinX> jyfl987: 大11岁啊
<Stifler_0x0> 小红魔手里拿的是不是波塞冬的叉子？
<Gun^Rose> 明明是个拿叉子的小夜叉，还波塞冬。
<XwinX> Stifler_0x0: 呵呵
<imadper> hello_: vaapi编译了两次，感觉确实给力
<imtxc> XwinX, 76？
<XwinX> imtxc: 不敢当
<XwinX> jyfl987: 你和武老师一起喝的?
<imtxc> XwinX, 哈
<Stifler_0x0> 咱们频道中年人挺多啊
<imadper> 武老师？？武疼兰？？？？？
<Stifler_0x0> 武大郎?
<hello_> imadper: gnash+vaapi可上youku tudou 吗？
<imtxc> 啊 武老师肿么了武老师？
<imadper> hello_: gnash没用
<hello_> ..
<imadper> hello_: 从来都adobe的，adobe就是缓慢和臃肿的代名词~~
<XwinX> imadper: 嗯 76年的
<imadper> XwinX: 什么？？
<imadper> XwinX: 你？
<imadper> XwinX: 2076年的？你做时光机回来的？
<Gun^Rose> 偶还是71年的那！
<XwinX> imadper: 发错
<Stifler_0x0> ...
<Stifler_0x0> irssi是怎么翻页的？
<XwinX> Gun^Rose: 怪不得叫这个ID
<Houge> 测试
<^k^> Houge, ....  ㍯ 
<Gun^Rose> XwinX: 恩
<hello_> PgDn PgUP?
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 关了重开
<imtxc> Houge, 测试收到
<ofan> 我是17年的
<imadper> Houge: 测试神嘛？
<Gun^Rose> 不许测试！
<imadper> test
<hello_> Houge: 请问在用哪个ＶＰＮ？
<^k^> imadper, ....  ㍯ 
<Houge> 话说虚拟键盘按什么键实现id自动补全
<Gun^Rose> ofan: 17年？1917 2017？
<hello_> test
<hello_> test?
<imtxc> ^k^, 这个时间 是怎么出来的？
<imadper> 话说，大家一起发test，老k会不会把自己t了~
<^k^> hello_, ....  ㍯ 
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: - -!
<Stifler_0x0> ...
<Stifler_0x0> test
<Gun^Rose> 哇
<hello_> 老^k^是机器人。。。
<^k^> Stifler_0x0, ....  ㍯ 
<imtxc> 机器人啊
<Stifler_0x0> 好像要连续说才t
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 老k会瞬间给所有人回test，然后他自己就算是刷屏了，然后就把自己t了~
<imtxc> 我说呢，怎么不给我报时
<imtxc> test
<imadper> test
<Stifler_0x0> test
<imadper> test
<imadper> test
<imadper> test
<Stifler_0x0> test
<imadper> test
<^k^> imtxc, ....  ㍯ 
<Gun^Rose> 这。。。这程序也太蛋疼了吧！
<imtxc> 呀  真是这样……
<lofwind> test
<Stifler_0x0> 别断啊
<Stifler_0x0> ...
<^k^> lofwind, ....  ㍯ 
<imadper> 我怕他先t我~
<Gun^Rose> test
<Gun^Rose> 轮流来，测试一下
<Stifler_0x0> 1,2,3
<Gun^Rose> test
<Stifler_0x0> test
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 不用了，我开玩笑的
<Stifler_0x0> ...
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 正确结果是不会的
<^k^> Gun^Rose, ....  ㍯ 
<Gun^Rose> 哇哈哈
<ofan> 不管用
<Stifler_0x0> 大家一起test,老K一开口都不要说话才行。。。
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 老k不t有乌纱帽的人的
<Gun^Rose> 我猜也是不会的
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 恩，确实
 * imadper Gun^Rose 和 Stifler_0x0 已经闲的蛋疼加乳酸了~
<imtxc> xchat 怎么没有声音啊
<Gun^Rose> 倒是听说过有管理员写了个脚本，批量踢人，结果一个不剩，连自己页踢走了。。。。
<imtxc> 大家用的嘛客户端呢
<tusooa> nnd,libreoffice居然不支持中建粘贴
 * Stifler_0x0 表示蛋不疼，但是痒
<imadper> imtxc: erc\
<imadper> imtxc: erc
<Stifler_0x0> irssi
<imadper> tusooa: 为什么要支持？我都不用~
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 。。，
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 那你乳酸
<Houge> google有上不去了，今天凡事沾到网络的都在抽风
<imadper> Houge: 百度表示毫无鸭梨，随时登陆
<txc> imtxc: hao 好
<Houge> 百度去死
<Stifler_0x0> imadper: 没乳..
<Gun^Rose> 破百度，垃圾场啊
<txc> 也没声音啊
<imadper> 百度不坏，只是做了点儿坏事罢了
<Stifler_0x0> 推荐变相google-> goog.sinaapp.com
<imtxc> txc, 测试看看
<imadper> ggssl还能用嘛？
<imadper> https://www.ggssl.com
<Gun^Rose> 估计够呛，目标太大了
<txc> 不会用emacs啊，正在用erc ，压力很大
<edison0354> Gun^Rose: 好久没见你了……
<Stifler_0x0> winbind是啥东西？
<Gun^Rose> http://goog.sinaapp.com/，这个能上，可这是啥啊？
<imadper> tx
<imadper> txc: erc有什么难度？？？？？
<Stifler_0x0> Gun^Rose: 不知道，网上看到的
<Gun^Rose> © 2011 WaaaO.com 联系我。。。。
<imtxc> Gun^Rose, 这是神马？
<Gun^Rose> 呵呵，看着就不对头
<Gun^Rose> 这个域名就不是好货
<gebjgd> eeeeeeee
<txc> imtxc: 因为不会emacs
<txc> imadper: 因为不会emacs
<gebjgd> cant type chinese
<imadper> imtxc: 话说，你起这个名字，干吗前两个字母跟我的一样~~
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 你拼音好了，就当你是英语
<imadper> txc: emacs学起来比vim还容易
<Stifler_0x0> gebjgd: can you speak pinyin?
<imadper> gebjgd: 恭喜，没装输入法？
<txc> imadper: 啊 听说很难
<Stifler_0x0> gebjgd: can you see chinese?
<Gun^Rose> 这个arch的死硬分子，估计是中了招了，呵呵
<gebjgd> imadper: android
<Stifler_0x0> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<imadper> txc: 配置起来比较麻烦，但是不难，要耐心
<imadper> gebjgd: 哦~那就没办法了~至今没有android的及其~
<txc> imadper: 这样的啊，我找些资料先
<imadper> gebjgd: 机器
<gebjgd> i just bought htc desire z
<imadper> txc: 有个emacs24学时教程，可以看看
<gebjgd> nice handy
<imadper> gebjgd: 手机打字很累吧？
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: android？
<Houge> 话说android第一次把我搞疯了，下三个游戏，需要额外下载包，结果下了一个下午，下载中断无数次。额外包不像ios上直接全部下载，没有额外的。这一点我看中ios
<gebjgd> XD
<txc> imadper: ？ 我没有找到啊
<imadper> txc: 有的，英文版
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 你搞啥？手机上irc?
<gebjgd> i
<txc> imadper: 英文……
<Stifler_0x0> gebjgd: 不是有google-pinyin4Android咩？
<gebjgd> yep with keyboard
 * imadper gebjgd用的手机上irc，大家一起跟他聊天，累死他~~
<txc> imadper: 最近在愁四级的 表示有压力
<txc> gebjgd: 你好 你用的手机？
<imadper> txc: 四级现在不是强制考了已经，去年开始的
<gebjgd> german android
 * Stifler_0x0 表示英语很烂..
<hata> 手机上irc用什么
<XwinX> gebjgd: 用手机上irc, 真是蛋痛
<Gun^Rose> 哈哈！htc有手写输入的，装个就是
<txc> imadper: 俺们学校政策不一样
<imadper> gebjgd: 你已经脱离蛋疼，转向乳酸了
<gebjgd> XwinX: nice handy
<Stifler_0x0> gebjgd: oh,what android looks like?
<imadper> txc: 什么学校，这么牛逼，敢跟教育部对着干？难道是南方科技大？
<txc> 哎呀 为啥就没有个emacs 的视频教程什么的呢？
<Stifler_0x0> ...
<imadper> txc: 视频教程？？？有人看嘛？
<Stifler_0x0> txc: 不是有MAN手册咩?
<imadper> Stifler_0x0: 有，还有导游者~~
<Stifler_0x0> 对啊
<caleb-_-> 连署要求 man 改名为 girl
<txc> imadper: 呃 俺学校发学位证有困难，因此，用这样的手段来压迫学生
<Stifler_0x0> caleb-_-: - -!
<imadper> txc: 好吧...
<caleb-_-> 看 girl 比看 man 舒服多了
<txc> caleb-_-: 呃呢 好
<imadper> caleb-_-: 。。。。
<Gun^Rose> caleb-_-: 有woman命令的
<Stifler_0x0> caleb-_-: 改成欧巴桑呕死你
<caleb-_-> Gun^Rose: 熟女什么的最讨厌了
<Gun^Rose> 啊啊啊
<genieliu> alias一個不就好了嘛
<Stifler_0x0> ..
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 经测试，我的电脑没有，什么软件包里带这个命令？
<Stifler_0x0> 好主意啊
<hata> 球 docs 的 ipv6 地址
<txc> 我的也没
<gebjgd> Gunrose i can see chinese but without input methode
<Gun^Rose> genieliu: alias毕竟是假的，没味道
<gebjgd> already installed android google pinyin
<XwinX> 我的也没有
<gebjgd> cant start it
<imadper> hata: 等我给你
<XwinX> adam8157: 2404:6800:8005::64 docs.google.com
<Gun^Rose> imadper: 我以前看的，我去google一下
<hata> imadper←␣←; 等你哟，亲
<adam8157> XwinX: ?
<imadper> hata: http://paste.ubuntu.com/607445/
<hata> XwinX←␣←; 谢谢
<XwinX> adam8157: 发错
<imadper> hata: 新鲜出炉
<Gun^Rose> http://www.linuxdiyf.com/viewarticle.php?id=156505
<imadper> hata: 不知道为什么，有很多空白，你往下翻页就行~
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<Gun^Rose> woman是without man的缩写
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 好吧~~离开男人，难道是要用手解决？
<txc> ……
<txc> 手？
<hata> imadper←␣←; 是不是那个传说的文档
<Gun^Rose> imadper: 晕
<Gun^Rose> handbook简称hand....
<hello_> .......
<Stifler_0x0> 五姑娘？
 * txc 有些瞌睡哇
<Gun^Rose> 看来linux不是一帮好鸟弄出来的
<Stifler_0x0> ...
<Stifler_0x0> linux就是为了让大家把双手从DIY中解放出来打键盘
<Gun^Rose> info woman
<Gun^Rose> 大家好好过过瘾吧
 * Stifler_0x0 刚装好FC14，感觉比UBUNTU轻快点...
<hata> imadper←␣←; 不行啊，亲
<caleb-_-> linux就是为了让 自动DIY机器 有个自由的内核
<hello_> 有人用freebsd吗？
<zss> anticlockwise: 晚上好
<txc> 试了试，emacs 确实挺复杂，刚用几分钟就乱了……
<zss> anticlockwise: 你在用djingo吗？
<hata> 还是vim简单
<Stifler_0x0> txc: 推荐VIM
<zss> 我是用emacs的
<Stifler_0x0> i use gedit
<zss> 我用emacs上irc
<txc> Stifler_0x0: 呃 这个，看来两派势力相当哇……
<txc> 我也用gedit的
<zss> 我一开始就学emacs 没学过vim
<txc> 在emacs里面，是为了用erc
<hello_> 用vi
<Gun^Rose> vim/emacs都不是省油的灯
<Stifler_0x0> txc: 从gedit转VIM简单
<hello_> vi
<hello_> ee
<Stifler_0x0> txc: irc可以用irssi
<txc> 我看看……
<Gun^Rose> emacs是一个除了编辑功能外各项功能都很好的编辑器。。。。
<XwinX> Gun^Rose: 哈哈
<caleb-_-> 在emacs里面，是为了用vim-mode
<Stifler_0x0> 擦，FC和DEBIAN的软件版本果然有差...
<hello_> Stifler_0x0: 那用archlinux吧
<txc_> 用irssi进来了……
<txc_> txc： 好的
<Stifler_0x0> hello_: 才从ARCH出来..
<hello_> Stifler_0x0：。。。。。。
<Stifler_0x0> txc: 不错吧，^_^
<txc> txc_: 恩
<hata> 一边写代码，一边irc，一边看邮箱，效率何其低
<hello_> txc:　开fbdev吗？？？
<txc_> hello_: fbdev?
<Gun^Rose> emacs不是在gui下用的，vi也不是
<Stifler_0x0> 人家在GUI吧
<hello_> txc: 。。。。。。。。。
<Gun^Rose> 在gui下使用这些程序，太蛋疼了
<Stifler_0x0> fbdev看电影有意思..
<hello_> Stifler_0x0 : ...
<hata> gogoc好慢你妹
<txc_> 那个是看电影的？
<Stifler_0x0> Gun^Rose: 上午试了下CLI，投降了..
<txc> 事实上 我用的gnome啊
<hata> 说个emacs的个案
<Gun^Rose> Stifler_0x0: 这个简称是？
<Stifler_0x0> Gun^Rose: 文本界面
<hata> 来刺激一下vi党
<Gun^Rose> 控制台？
<Stifler_0x0> yes
<XwinX> hata: ?
<Gun^Rose> Stifler_0x0: 哦，呵呵，我也受不了
<hata> XwinX←␣←; ？
<Stifler_0x0> Gun^Rose: 那你？
<hello_> hello_
<hello_> hello_:
<Gun^Rose> Stifler_0x0: 但要学好emacs，控制台是最好的
<hello_> hello_: good
<hata> 问号怎样打反
<Stifler_0x0> Gun^Rose: 对
<Gun^Rose> 开机进入emacs，不需要任何其他的东西
<Gun^Rose> 很快就会死在emacs里面。。。。
<txc> Gun^Rose: 这个……可以吗？
<Stifler_0x0> 其实tmux也不错...
<hata> lisp的效率低下？
<Gun^Rose> 可以设置的
<Stifler_0x0> 用emacs可以强身健体
<txc> 那，上网 ，看看妹纸什么的 …… 怎么办呢？
<Gun^Rose> 用vi可以延年益寿
<ofan> 夜猫们
<hello_> txc w3m
<Gun^Rose> emacs有扩展，上网看右键都是小菜
<ofan> vim+emacs 强势路过..
<Gun^Rose> 邮件
<hata> ofan←␣←; 死开
<Gun^Rose> 聊天都行，msn也有扩展支持
<txc> Gun^Rose: 这个，越来越觉得复杂了哇……
<ofan> eshell里开vim的强势路过...
<XwinX> emacs 可以锻炼小姆指
<hata> 但是听说，emacs很慢
<txc> 看来 果然不好学……
<Gun^Rose> ofan: o(∩∩)o...哈哈，这个太变态啦
<txc> emacs
<hello_> goodbey
<hata> 被插了很多行之后
<hello_> goodbye
<Gun^Rose> XwinX: 正确
<Stifler_0x0> finch也不错..
<txc> hello_: bye?
<ofan> 不算很慢...
<Gun^Rose> 最好把cap键和ctrl键交换一下
<Gun^Rose> 否则手指变形。。。。
<hata> 好吧，来个视频看看
<Stifler_0x0> 用emacs我怕ctrl键有压力...
<ofan> caps替换成ctrl
<Gun^Rose> 有专门的emacs键盘，日本的，或者找人改造
<ofan> 大小写锁定真没多少用
<XwinX> vim 的就把 esc 和cap交换
<Gun^Rose> 很多emacs狂人都是交换这两个键的
<Loongjiang> 呵呵，正在研究emacs的键，
<hata> cap 没用过这键
<Stifler_0x0> 判断一个人是V党还是E党，看ESC键和CTRL键即可
<Gun^Rose> 恩
<txc> Gun^Rose: 那键盘，哪有买……
<Gun^Rose> 我也不知道，网上搜搜吧
 * Stifler_0x0 的ESC键油光闪亮
<Gun^Rose> 我没那么变态
<Gun^Rose> 哇咔咔
<Loongjiang> Gun^Rose: 是不是有个专用的脚踏板？
<Stifler_0x0> ...
<Gun^Rose> Loongjiang: 这个，木听说。。。。
<hata> 都完整，看来我是gedit党
<Gun^Rose> hata: gedit我最喜欢了
<ofan> 应该看i键
<txc> 笔记本键盘 打着很不舒服
<txc> 最近正想着换键盘呢
<Gun^Rose> 真好用，想敲什么字就敲什么字。。。。
<ofan> w我喜欢笔记本键盘
<hello_> Stifler_0x0:  装好fc14了？
<ofan> 键程刚刚好
<hata> 用vim第一天就是改配置键
<hello_> 用什么方法装的？？？
<Stifler_0x0> hello_: 嗯
<hello_> Stifler_0x0: netinstall?????
<hata> 快捷
<Stifler_0x0> hello_: ISO
<Stifler_0x0> hello_: 感觉不错
<txc> 控制台里面w3m也不好用哇 还是应该在emacs里面用……
<Gun^Rose> emacs快捷键太多了，记不住，我就做了个壁纸当桌面，还是记不住。
<Stifler_0x0> ...
<Gun^Rose> 后来就自己定制，结果越定制越多，也记不住了。。。。
<ofan> 记命令
<hata> emacs的键好不好改
<hello_> Stifler_0x0: 请指教。。。freebsd 有类似debian的netinstall的方法吗？？？
<Gun^Rose> hata: 难度一般
<txc> Gun^Rose: 咦，求桌面……
<hata> 我就觉得^键太多放弃了emacs
<Gun^Rose> txc: 现在是gnome3了，换装arch系统了，啥都没了
<Stifler_0x0> hello_: 有吧，我没用过，问metbsd
<hata> emoacs党都不用de或者wm吧
<Gun^Rose> hata: 真正的emacser只用emacs
<Stifler_0x0> 还是WM好，不上不下
<Gun^Rose> 当操作shell用
<txc> Gun^Rose: 你用的arch啊
<hello_> metbsd: 请指教。。。freebsd 有类似debian的netinstall的方法吗？？
<hata> 球配置
<Gun^Rose> txc: 恩
<hata> 长见识
<txc> Gun^Rose: 那个我感觉我安装都成问题。
<Stifler_0x0> 擦，YUM源好快，3M/S
<XwinX> hata: emacs 党还要啥, inittab 里可以这样写 c1:2345:once:ecacs
<Gun^Rose> txc: 安装是很讨厌，很多东西需要自己找解决方案，google是必须的
<hata> 看网页怎办
<txc> 自动分区安装ubuntu的 压力很大……
<ofan> emacs还是用gui的好点
<Stifler_0x0> txc: 先凑合着，熟了重装
<Gun^Rose> hata: 可以调用w3m
<txc> arch 是不是比ubuntu更适合老爷机
<Gun^Rose> 融合的很好
<Stifler_0x0> txc: 老爷机最好订制
<Gun^Rose> txc: 可以这么说，你可以只装字符界面的
<txc> Stifler_0x0: 呃
<ofan> 老爷机用puppy
<hata> 球emacs的精彩晒文
<txc> Gun^Rose: 那，你现在就用的字符界面？
<txc> 我上网只会ff啊……
<Gun^Rose> 能有多老？至少是奔腾吧？
<hata> w3m太痛苦了
<Stifler_0x0> 谁在字符界面?
<hata> 伤害身体
<txc> 恩 我奔四
<Stifler_0x0> txc: 综合看来，你适合用awesome
<Gun^Rose> txc: 不是，我坚持了3月，over了
<XwinX> 字符界面看网页,蛋痛的表现
<txc> Stifler_0x0: awesome ?我先搜搜看
<Stifler_0x0> Gun^Rose: 哈哈，比我厉害，我一天都没坚持下来..
<Gun^Rose> 是啊
<Stifler_0x0> w3m不熟啊
<Gun^Rose> Stifler_0x0: 学了一堆快捷键，没什么实际用处，我不是programer
<Gun^Rose> 程序员的确需要emacs，但我不是
<Stifler_0x0> Gun^Rose: 我也不是，我渐渐发觉awesome最贴心...
<XwinX> Gun^Rose: vim 也是程序员用的
<txc> 我以为用Linux的，都是程序员呢……
<Gun^Rose> 我只配置了编辑网页、css、php的应用
<Stifler_0x0> txc: 大多是普通用户
<hata> Gun^Rose←␣←; 我也是
 * edison0354 马上停电，去release party的孩子们明天见
<hello_> z_z
<Gun^Rose> 用的最多的是org-mode，记笔记比较舒服
<txc> Stifler_0x0: 啊 这样的啊
<hata> 来个zencoding就完事了
<Houge> 明天帝都release party？
<Stifler_0x0> 我完全没配置开发环境，除非有时候要编译软件的时候弄弄..
 * edison0354 错了，已经是今天了
<Gun^Rose> hata: 恩，这个挺好用
<Stifler_0x0> Zen?php tools?
<snoop_fy> Gun^Rose: 我觉得org-mode就记记todo list还不错，记笔记好像没有vimwiki好用。。
<Gun^Rose> 恩
<hata> Stifler_0x0←␣←; 也可以
<Stifler_0x0> 以前写过php..
<Gun^Rose> snoop_fy: eamcs已经让我心力交瘁，vim什么的就不学啦
<Gun^Rose> 伤不起啊
<snoop_fy> Gun^Rose: 记笔记真的很好使？能发个笔记看看不？我也学习学习。。
<hata> vim我就配置几个map= =秀秀
<Stifler_0x0> 我倒觉得VIM没怎么学就会了，当然高级操作还是不会
<Loongjiang> Gun^Rose: 郁闷
<snoop_fy> 啥release party？管饭否？能去凑热闹不？
<Gun^Rose> snoop_fy: 就是利用了层级折叠功能而已，能按标签分类
<Gun^Rose> 我用的很简单
<Gun^Rose> 高级应用没时间折腾，太伤身体。。呵呵
<snoop_fy> Gun^Rose: 哦，好吧，我总觉得里面写一大段文字的时候看的好像不是很舒服，而且笔记里如果有特殊格式的时候也不知道怎么支持
<Stifler_0x0> 我就吧它当记事本，没想的成IDE
<RuiZi> 没有QQ用 用这个聊吧 哈哈
<Gun^Rose> org-mode支持简单的表格样式，但是对中文有些问题
<txc> 有QQ但是好友里面没有MM的，不用QQ……
<Gun^Rose> 也支持列表
<RuiZi> 我怎么能设置我得昵称永远用这个？
<hata> 没人发我emacs的精彩晒文啊
<snoop_fy> RuiZi: 去NickServ注册一下
<Gun^Rose> 喜欢emacs就经常去这里看看吧，这里高人较多，http://emacser.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Emacs中文网
<RuiZi> 谢谢
<RuiZi> 不太会用呢
<Gun^Rose> 推荐这篇，写的真好 http://emacser.com/vimvsemacs.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 钗黛双收：若你也同Vim难割舍，却又看Emacs情切切 | Emacs中文网
<txc> 咦 这个 ^K^怎么回事
<Gun^Rose> 他会翻译我的链接
<Gun^Rose> 这个家伙挺有意思的
<txc> http://www.google.com
<ofan> 该睡觉了
<hata> ruizi客户端不同方法不同
<txc> 怎么不给我翻译
<hata> RuiZi←␣←; 客户端不同方法不同
<hata> Gun^Rose←␣←; 我去看了
<RuiZi> 我用得pidgn
<void1> 和客户端又没关系，都是一样 /msg nickserv
<metbsd> hello_, 答案是有的
<hata> RuiZi←␣←; 不知到，估计没有人用我用的客户端
<oooo> 为什么我输入/msg nickserv就是unknown command的
<Gun^Rose> “在那没有Ubuntu的年代里，谁要是折腾几个晚上装好一台Linux的小白肉鸡，会发现可用的编辑器只有Vim。。。。。
<txc> oooo: 有大小写吧
<ofan> vim全平台
<oooo> txc: 是小写啊
<void1> oooo: /msg nickserv help
<Gun^Rose> “这玩意和Windows的记事本、Dos的edit相比简直就是个怪胎。这一点想必Emacser也深有感触吧，进到Vim里面若是不懂命令，肯定是在一阵滴滴滴过后连一个字母都敲不到屏幕上。”
<void1> oooo: 无大小写
<oooo> Unknown command; see /help for the available commands
<Gun^Rose> 作者的文笔真的很好啊
<txc> 我猜的……
<oooo> 我用的是empathy
<Stifler_0x0> finch
<RuiZi> 注册好了 哈哈
<void1> oooo: 那就先用/help看看有些什么命令...
<RuiZi> 以后我就要用密码登录了吧？
<gebjgd> 终于找到如何开起输入法了
<void1> RuiZi: 不用也可以
<gebjgd> 爽了
<RuiZi> 哈哈
<RuiZi> 然后怎么回复别人？
<hata> 我发现我把vim的快捷键设置成和gedit一样的了
<RuiZi> 我安装这个UBUNTU 用了20多个小时。。。
<oooo> RuiZi: 什么版本，这么牛
<RuiZi> 10.04
<oooo> 。。。
<RuiZi> 我光驱坏了
<Stifler_0x0> ..
<oooo> dots
<RuiZi> 又不想用硬盘安装
<oooo> U盘呐
<RuiZi> PXE连不上
<RuiZi> U盘没那么大得
<Stifler_0x0> ...
<oooo> 2G就够啦
<RuiZi> 我这笔记本就想全部分成LINUX分区
<Stifler_0x0> netinstall
<RuiZi> 我用另外一台电脑作了个服务器
<RuiZi> 然后 安装的
<oooo> 佩服
<oooo> 话说我还不会做服务器
<RuiZi> 挺简单得。。
<oooo> 没有经验
<oooo> 就像以前不会安装系统，就觉得安装系统特别困难一样
<RuiZi> 装得时候还老有文件找不到
<oooo> 。。。。
<oooo> [#Ubuntu-CN] ????????????Ubuntu????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? /topic ChanServ @ 00:12	
<RuiZi> desktop 都是我后来自己装得。。
<oooo> 这是今天chanserv的乱码啊
<oooo> 用命令行啊
<Stifler_0x0> 装过LINUX后动手能力都增强了
<RuiZi> 被逼得。。
<oooo> Stifler_0x0: 确实是
<RuiZi> 我这笔记本就专门UBUNTU了
<Stifler_0x0> 啥本?
<RuiZi> 老本了
<Stifler_0x0> o
<RuiZi> 联想 F40A
<oooo> 如果没有啥硬件问题，就用U不错的
<RuiZi> 完美支持
<hata> 我用chatzilla我自豪
<RuiZi> 没啥问题
<oooo> guys， 晚安哈。
<RuiZi> 晚安
<oooo> 都洗洗睡吧
<RuiZi> 这么早。。
<Stifler_0x0> Have a good dream.
<hata> \^o^/
<Stifler_0x0> 我夜班
<Stifler_0x0> ..
<RuiZi> 你干啥工作得
<metbsd> irc老是不动啊
<Stifler_0x0> 网管...
<metbsd> 怎么办
<txc> ubuntu里面，可以用evernote不……
<RuiZi> 怎么不动阿
<snoop_fy> 洗洗睡了。。
<metbsd> 就是变红，停留在21分钟，然后看不到你们的打字
<RuiZi> @metbsd 。。。
<RuiZi> metbsd ,,,
<metbsd> 服务器太卡
<RuiZi> 敲名字 回复？？？？？？？
<RuiZi> 不是吧。。
<metbsd> 英语叫lag
<metbsd> serious lag that sometimes disconnect me
<Stifler_0x0> metbsd: 卡住了?
<metbsd> 卡住了
<linsuxy> 现在国内还能用tor嘛
<hata> lag
<if_else> 各位，good night
 * RuiZi 晕倒
 * Stifler_0x0 setting fc14ing..
<blueghost> linsuxy:) 我正用着
<blueghost> 拉登住所发现大量色情片 美官员称其死时仅穿内裤
<Stifler_0x0> .........
<blueghost> 宅男
 * Stifler_0x0 睡不着...
<zhangkaixuan> network mananger的vpn项被锁定？？？  有没有兄弟知道怎么办
<alvin_rxg> zhangkaixuan: vpn 相关的东东没装
<zhangkaixuan> alvin_rxg:装了 安装的是openvpn 也安装了networkmanager的openvpn插件...
<RuiZi> 我那个小信封让我删了
<RuiZi> 怎么找回来
<alvin_rxg> zhangkaixuan: 应该是权限问题。不知道你是怎么启动的
<blueghost> zhangkaixuan:) 用回 tor 吧
<blueghost> 还挺快的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: tor 网络不安全
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 能上就不错了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 记得最好只单向获取信息，不要通过 tor网络 发布任何信息，包括你的用户名和密码之类的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我不发布东西, 只看 反动信息
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那你看吧
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 接受 反动势力 的洗脑
<blueghost> 重庆荒唐,囚犯唱红歌可减刑,违背法治
<Stifler_0x0> ./.
<blueghost> 大家不用怕犯罪了, 被抓进去, 拼命唱红歌
<blueghost> 上厕所唱, 做梦唱, 洗澡唱
<Stifler_0x0> ...
<jiong> 有人在吗？
<Stifler_0x0> 在
<Stifler_0x0> 有人聊天没...
<blueghost> 有
<jiong> 我们宿舍的网络实在太差了，就聊聊这个了。。。
<blueghost> 啊
<blueghost> 我们一起 唱红歌
<blueghost> 跳忠字舞
<jiong> - -。
<jiong> 没人聊天了都。。
<xiamx> 还有还有
<ofan> 挂机 睡觉
<blueghost> 有啊
<blueghost> 唱红歌中呢
<blueghost> 有关官员认为红色文化进监狱有利改造犯人，帮助转化他们成为健全、守法、对社会有用的人。
<blueghost> 红歌是 仙丹, 有病有痛, 唱红歌就好了
<Stifler_0x0> 红太阳系列挺好听的
<Stifler_0x0> 大家在做啥？
<xiamx> 在看到底怎样才能玩wii backup
<Stifler_0x0> ..
<jiong890109> 无聊ing。。。
<Stifler_0x0> 没玩过游戏机
<Stifler_0x0> 可怜
<blueghost> 在唱红歌呢
<Stifler_0x0> ..
<Stifler_0x0> 估计在哼‘十八摸’..
<jerry> 红歌 - -。
<blueghost> 在唱 没有共产党 就没有新中国
<jiong> 现在了IRC的人真的太少了么。
<xiamx> 都几点了 看看表
<Stifler_0x0> 夜猫子么.'
<jiong> 哎。 才几点呀。
<jiong> 现在才开始娱乐时间好么。
 * Stifler_0x0 咂咂嘴，饿了...
<Stifler_0x0> 大家都用啥系统?
<jiong> fedora
<Stifler_0x0> jiong: 不错，我在VBOX上试了试，挺好
<xiamx> fedora ++
<Stifler_0x0> FC 15?
<jiong> 建议还是用14
<jiong> 15 还有10+天之后才能用到稳定版
<Stifler_0x0> 感觉fc版本号升级贼快..
<Stifler_0x0> 当年用的FC5
<jiong> 他升你不升就是了么。
<Stifler_0x0> 也是啊
<Stifler_0x0> 你们是G系还是K系啊？
<jiong> 什么意思？
<jiong> G是指什么，K有是指什么？
<RuiZi> aa
<Stifler_0x0> GNOME or KDE
<jiong> 哦。我做php   。。一般我都是在gonme界面下做的。
<Stifler_0x0> 哦
<jiong> 我觉得开发人员用fedora还是很不错的。
<Stifler_0x0> 是啊，软件版本新么
<Stifler_0x0> 其实用熟了感觉大部分发行版用起来差别很小
<jiong> 恩 ，linux发行版里面。它还是一味大胆的追求新的。
<Stifler_0x0> 据说LINUS大叔就用FC？
<jiong> 可能是吧， 我不大清楚。呵呵。。
<jiong> fedora
<jiong> 频道里都是老外？？？
<Stifler_0x0> 你是单系统还是？
<Stifler_0x0> 没有啊，都是国人
<jiong> 双系统。。
<Stifler_0x0> 哪个用的多？
<tonghuix> 明天的ubuntu release party有没有人去呢
<jiong> linux
<jiong> 在上海吗？
<Stifler_0x0> 好远...
<tonghuix> 上海的早在上周就结束了，这是北京的
<jiong> ubuntu release party  上海的是不是上周的时候 。。
<Stifler_0x0> 现在最流行的就属UBUNTU and Fedora了吧
<tonghuix> 应该还有opensuse
<jiong> 最近opensuse 上升的势头很猛
<Stifler_0x0> opensuse主要在欧洲？
<jiong> 现在国内用的人还是很多的。
<Stifler_0x0> 哦
<jiong> 形容opensuse ，怎么说的。我觉得她就是个胖子。。。
<jiong> fedora是个长相身材俱佳的女人。
<Stifler_0x0> LINUX的占有率突破一个阈值后就会不可阻挡的流行开来，貌似还早
<jiong> linux的时代已经悄悄的来临了。
<Stifler_0x0> 反正我知道的用户越来越多了，而且好多并不是开发者
<jiong> 很明显么 。大部分是手机用户。。安卓。
<Stifler_0x0> 是啊
<jiong> google os 说是在未来pc机上60%都会被它占据
<Stifler_0x0> 我现在都单Debian2年了
<jiong> debian 算是个个性的姑娘吧。
<gebjgd> jiong, fedora是个 90后
<metbsd> 大便的conf都是乱七八糟的
<Stifler_0x0> 我总是从DEBIAN联想到懒洋洋和鸣人。。。
<Stifler_0x0> metbsd: 和BSD当然比不成...
<metbsd> 和其他比也不成
<jiong> ok  呵呵。。
<Stifler_0x0> 我对配置完全不懂，能用就成，要不就抄别人的配置
<metbsd> 为什么大便也要搞特殊
<hello_> metbsd: 请教freebsd网络安装
<metbsd> 看手册啊，hello
<Stifler_0x0> ..
<metbsd> 很详细的
<jiong> bsd你很熟吗？
<metbsd> 没很熟
<jiong> X服务你用吗？
<hello_> metbsd: 有像debian那样net-install的方法吗？
<metbsd> 肯定有，你看下安装篇
<hello_> metbsd: 有看过手册的
<metbsd> sex服务我就用
<jiong> freeBSD稳定的可怕 ，据单位的高手说
<Stifler_0x0> -.-
<Stifler_0x0> 几十年不用重启？
<Stifler_0x0> 硬件挂了系统都不挂。。。
<jiong> 稳定性。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 终于知道怎么打昵称了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<Stifler_0x0> ..
<hello_> gebjgd: 怎么打昵称
<hello_> 的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 手机的软件还不错
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃……
<jiong> 照你这么说，我还真不知道该怎么说了。。。
<jiong> ubuntu-cn fedora-zh opensuse-cn   这三个频道   还是这人多点。。。
<Stifler_0x0> gebjgd: 以前用BB8700上IRC感觉还行
<Stifler_0x0> 大家都喜欢凑热闹
<gebjgd> Stifler_0x0, android也不错
<Stifler_0x0> gebjgd: 买不起.
<Stifler_0x0> gebjgd: 我以前做过一个ANDROID上的小游戏
<Stifler_0x0> 用模拟器调试的...
<gebjgd> Stifler_0x0, 我想买很久了
<jiong> HTC  很强大的。。可以试试。。
<Stifler_0x0> gebjgd: 你这不是用上了么，呵呵
<gebjgd> Stifler_0x0, 钱没了
<Stifler_0x0> gebjgd: 呵呵，东西有了啊
<jiong> msg nickserv register jiong
 * Stifler_0x0 find there is a ghost stand at corner
<jiong> ..
<Stifler_0x0> hi, jerry
<Stifler_0x0> where is tom
<linsux> 甚么网站能下载高清毛片
<linsux> 甚么网站能下载高清毛片
<linsuxy> 甚么好的网站下载高清毛片啊
<blueghost> 用debian源装 e17,希望不会象上次用 debian 源装 gnome3 那样死机
<linsuxy> so quiet here
<linsuxy> chink
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我又忘了在 终端怎么启动 wm 了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: startx
<blueghost> startx open-box -- :1
<blueghost> 这样吗
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我要启动 e17
<blueghost> 用 debian 的源装e17 还是有问题啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ~/.xinitrc => exec e17 然后 startx
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我不想 改配置文件. e17启动有问题, 我只想看 错误输出
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) debian 的源确实不能混啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: X -ac -noreset :1 & 然后 DISPLAY=:1 e17
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) thx
<blueghost> 提示我没有权限运行 X
<alvin_rxg> ?
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 我在玩 hacker.org  ..
<blueghost> 好吧,我去ppa 装了
<blueghost> alv那是什么, 你想 做黑客?
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不是，那上面都是计算机的题目
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 类似于完成特定的任务，都是 hack 技术，但不是黑客，是 hack ..
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 不去折腾了
<blueghost> 晕
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 学校 要求的?
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不是，同学推荐玩的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 挺有意思的，涉及面也很广
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦, 我也去看看
<blueghost> 哦
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 加密解密我搞不定，毕竟还没有那个概念
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦, 算法吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: hacker.org 上去，先在 puzzels 里边随便玩一下，过一两关，然后再注册
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 对，都有
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<alvin_rxg> Crypto && Coding && Web && Misc
<blueghost> 我先去重装 e17 先
<blueghost> 哦
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 注册有什么用？
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 注册什么什么用？
<fishoneeyed> 不是先注册吗？
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 不是先注册吗？
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 先不让你注册，它预防机器人
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 哦，原来是这样。
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 因为，玩这个网站的家伙，几乎都会写机器人……
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 我就不会。
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 那你那些 puzzels 就做不了了
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 也不需要怎么样，就只要 post 和 get
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 我看到你的链接我才进。
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你还是每天都来？
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 今天有什么好电影？
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 没看。我就挂在这
<blueghost> 玩了一个逃跑的游戏
<fishoneeyed> blueghost: 那个？
<alvin_rxg> http://www.hacker.org/forum/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=21770 <== 这是我的记录
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 机器人哪个？现在我的机器就在计算……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是的
<Pwnna> hacker.org 是啥？
<blueghost> 怎么看我的
<blueghost> 我玩过一次了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你还没注册呢，现在可以注册了
<alvin_rxg> lichday 是谁呢，中国人，上来就30关 runaway 机器人
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 他奶奶 的
<blueghost> 装个 e17 也那么麻烦
<blueghost> 我去编译了
<alvin_rxg> 编译啥？
<hello_> 有人上youtube吗
<hello_> 怎么现在可以上的。。。？？？开放了？
<hello_> ........................
<hello_> no body?
<blueghost> 怎么装不了e17 啊. 总提示 依赖: libeXXX-03 但是此软件包将不会被安装
<hello_> e17?
<larry1>  blueghost:遇到这种事情很悲剧
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 这个 啥意思
<blueghost> E: 无法修正错误，因为您要求某些软件包保持现状，就是它们破坏了软件包间的依赖关系。
<blueghost> E: 无法锁定下载目录
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不清楚
<blueghost> 要我锁定版本啊
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<blueghost> e17 的 官方package 是ubuntu 910的. 版本比 ubuntu 11.04 的旧, 但是 ubuntu 11.04 的库貌似 旧的
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 910 in libxml-libxml-perl (Ubuntu Hoary) "Version of libxml-libxml-perl in Universe doesn't match filename" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/910
<blueghost> 编译源码 会有个函数声明错误
<blueghost> 编译一个 module 源码, 库中 会有个函数声明错误
<jiero> BlueGriffon发布了 1.0版本！
<blueghost> 但这个 module 源码 是 新版本的
<blueghost> 他奶奶的, 终于装了, 锁住旧版本才行
<jiero> 这个是最接近取代DreamWeaver的Linux方案。
<blueghost> 貌似确实是 e17 官网 的 包的版本旧, 但是全
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 推荐使用 e17.
<alvin_rxg> 不了，用 tiling wm
<blueghost> 功能强大,豪华. 但总 崩溃
<jiero> tiling wm...
<jiero> 常规WM可以同时工作于tiling wm模式？
<^k^>  06:21
<larry1> good morning
<^k^> larry1:say good morning in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<alpha080> Haha
<^k^> alpha080:say Haha in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<larry1> ^k^: why is that in ASXII?
<^k^> larry1:say ^k^: why is that in ASXII? in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<alpha080> @_@
<^k^> alpha080:say @_@ in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<larry1> 汗
<larry1> 这回不说了
<lofwind> 大家好。
<^k^> lofwind, 好  ㍞ 
<alpha080> !wifi
<^k^> alpha080:say !wifi in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<^k^> lubotu2:say Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lofwind> 天啊。
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<happyaron> ...
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> happyaron:say ... in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alpha080> Quiet now?
<^k^> alpha080:say Quiet now? in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lofwind> !wifi
<^k^> lofwind:say !wifi in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<^k^> lubotu2:say Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alpha080> 把小k的这功能去掉吧
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lofwind> 额，我错了。
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lofwind> alpha080: 它们要说到什么时候……
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<alpha080> 晕倒
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lofwind> alpha080: 怎么办……
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<alpha080> 干掉一个
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<alpha080> lofwind: kick one bot
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> alpha080:say lofwind: kick one bot in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<alpha080> 早上好
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lofwind> 你们怎么了……
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lofwind> test
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lofwind:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lofwind> test
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lofwind:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lofwind> test
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lofwind:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lofwind> test
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lofwind> test
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lofwind:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lofwind> test
<^k^> lofwind:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<alpha080> tese
<lofwind> 停下了？
<lofwind> alpha080: 要不要再试试？
<alpha080> 安静了。。。。
<lofwind> 好玩也
<alpha080> 好可怕，我手机党@_@
<lofwind> 哦哦。
<lofwind> test
<^k^> lofwind:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lofwind> alpha080: 这是个bug吧。
<alpha080> 谁加上这功能的。。。
<lofwind> 不知道，我来了就看见在刷。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-15
<alpha080> 这不死循环了。
<alpha080> 拜托，你是管理员啊
<lofwind> 刚才我是被别人给了个管理员，不知道怎么回事。
<lofwind> 我新手，才来三四天。
<larry1> test
<^k^> larry1:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<alpha080> Bonjue
<^k^> alpha080:say Bonjue in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<alpha080> 今天没法用拼音了解
<Loongjiang> freeflying:
<^k^> Loongjiang:say freeflying: in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<Loongjiang> freeflying: …only define "define _modules_",这算是什么意思呢
<chenyun> 大家好，
<^k^> chenyun, 好  ㍟ 
<stifler-_-> hi all
<^k^> stifler-_-:say hi all in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> 啥?
<larry1> 有人在用mutt么？
<Loongjiang> alpha080:
<^k^> Loongjiang:say alpha080: in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lofwind> test
<^k^> lofwind:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<alpha080> 无语
<hv54> 了解
<ofan> test
<^k^> ofan:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lofwind> !test
<^k^> lofwind:say !test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<^k^> lubotu2:say Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test ) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lofwind> test
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lofwind:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lofwind> test
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lofwind:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lofwind> test
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lofwind:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lofwind> test
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lofwind:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lofwind> test
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lofwind:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lofwind> test
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lofwind> 又停了。
<lofwind> 刷屏好玩也。
<stifler-_-> ..
<^k^> stifler-_-:say .. in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> 小K怎么了？
<lofwind> 不知道。
<stifler-_-> -.-
<hv54> 刷刷更健康
<^k^> stifler-_-:say -.- in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> k尼玛...
<stifler-_-> *.*
<^k^> stifler-_-:say *.* in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> lubotu2: et
<lubotu2> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<^k^> stifler-_-:say lubotu2: et in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/ in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> test
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> stifler-_-:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> test
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> stifler-_-:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> test
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> stifler-_-:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> test
<stifler-_-> test
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> test
<^k^> stifler-_-:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> test
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> stifler-_-:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> stifler-_-:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> test
<^k^> stifler-_-:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> stifler-_-:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> test
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> stifler-_-:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> lubotu2: et
<stifler-_-> lubotu2: et
<^k^> stifler-_-:say lubotu2: et in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<stifler-_-> lubotu2: et
<^k^> stifler-_-:say lubotu2: et in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> lubotu2: et
<^k^> lubotu2:say Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/ in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stifler-_-> lubotu2: et
<^k^> stifler-_-:say lubotu2: et in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> stifler-_-:say lubotu2: et in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> lubotu2: et
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> stifler-_-:say lubotu2: et in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> lubotu2: et
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> stifler-_-:say lubotu2: et in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> lubotu2: et
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> stifler-_-:say lubotu2: et in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stifler-_-> lubotu2: et
<^k^> stifler-_-:say lubotu2: et in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> lubotu2: et
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> stifler-_-:say lubotu2: et in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stifler-_-> lubotu2: et
<^k^> stifler-_-:say lubotu2: et in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> lubotu2: et
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> stifler-_-:say lubotu2: et in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stifler-_-> lubotu2: et
<^k^> stifler-_-:say lubotu2: et in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> lubotu2: et
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> stifler-_-:say lubotu2: et in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> lubotu2: et
<^k^> stifler-_-:say lubotu2: et in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> stifler-_-:say lubotu2: et in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> ...
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stifler-_-> .
<^k^> stifler-_-:say ... in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> .
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> stifler-_-:say . in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stifler-_-> .
<^k^> stifler-_-:say . in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> .
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> stifler-_-:say . in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<hv54> 别刷啦！！！！！！！！！
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stifler-_-> .
<^k^> stifler-_-:say . in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> .
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> stifler-_-:say . in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stifler-_-> .
<^k^> stifler-_-:say . in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> .
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> stifler-_-:say . in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> stifler-_-:say . in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<alpha080> tese
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> alpha080:say tese in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<alpha080> Teze
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> alpha080:say Teze in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<alpha080> Dffg
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<alpha080> Fggh
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> alpha080:say Dffg in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<alpha080> Fgghhj
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> alpha080:say Fggh in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> alpha080:say Fgghhj in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alpha080> Ffghhhhh
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> alpha080:say Ffghhhhh in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alpha080> Ddfggg
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> alpha080:say Ddfggg in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<hoxily> 发生什么事情啦?
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lenovo_Arch> ……
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<hoxily> 无限正反馈?
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> -.-
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> stifler-_-:say -.- in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<stifler-_-> 早上醒不来.
<hv54> 水灌完了？
<hceasy> ubuntu首次安装后没有安装显卡驱动 启动的时候进了经典界面 然后安装了驱动 怎么打开Unity 界面
<hceasy> 有人能帮忙么？
<lenovo_Arch> 登出，选择Unity界面登录
<hceasy> 登出的时候貌似没有UNITY 登录的界面
<hceasy> 直接一个默认的帐号 和一个其他
<lenovo_Arch> 就是非classic界面
<lenovo_Arch> 应该有四个选项的……
<hceasy> 登出跟注销一个概念不？
<lenovo_Arch> 恩
<hceasy> 那我应该没看错
<lenovo_Arch> 最下面界面没有选择吗？
<hceasy> 找到了 原来必须先点用户名字才出来
<hceasy> 多谢
<lenovo_Arch> 哭熊……
<hceasy> 下面没有unity这个选项貌似
<hceasy> 。。。。
<hceasy> 你是 ？？
<lenovo_Arch> 选择ubuntu界面登陆
<hceasy> ??
<^k^> hceasy:say ?? in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<larry1> arch 下 w3m为什么不显示图片呢？
<^k^> 新⇨ 窗口管理器 • 好像没谁讨论过xfce http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331258&p=2327840#p2327840 已经到了version 4.8了 借了人家的图 http://xfce-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre3/125896-3.jpg http://xfce-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/133892-1.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 cake — 2011-05-15 8:58
<hv54> larry1:你见过终端显示图片的？
<larry1> hv54: 是啊
<larry1> hv54: 在ubuntu下可以，不知道在arch下是个什么状况，就是不显示
<hv54> larry1: 没吧？ubuntu下也貌似不可以额！！！！
<larry1> hv54: ubuntu 下有个w3m-img的可以
<hv54> exit
<^k^> hv54:say exit in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<z777> hello all
<^k^> z777:say hello all in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<z777> 大家
<z777> ASCII kk 都有意见。。
<lenovo_Arch> test
<^k^> lenovo_Arch:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lenovo_Arch> 额……小K咋了？
<snoop_fy> 1111
<^k^> snoop_fy:say 1111 in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<snoop_fy> 。。。。
<z777>  hehe
<^k^> z777:say hehe in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<z777> lenovo_Arch: 早
<lenovo_Arch> z777: 早啊
<lamude> hi
<^k^> lamude:say hi in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lenovo_Arch> 小k中文没反应
<lamude> what?
<^k^> lamude:say what? in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lenovo_Arch> 谁去把小K先干掉 :D
<hoxily>  /kick ^k^
<^k^> hoxily:say /kick ^k^ in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<hoxily> ^k^的编码出问题了.我用的明明是uft-8的.
<lamude> 有人吗
<^k^> lamude, ....  ㍡ 
<lamude> 用汉语
<lamude> test
<^k^> lamude:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lenovo_Arch> 管理员试一下/ kill ^k^
<lamude> 他就是对英文敏感
<lenovo_Arch> 对字母敏感……
<lenovo_Arch> nihao
<^k^> lenovo_Arch:say nihao in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<z777> 编码没错 全字母是acii也没错
<z777> 呵呵
<lamude> 那玩意是什么啊
<mikeandmore> libvirt真好用
<lemonhall> 我现在发觉，我是错怪WIN7了
<lofwind> 怎么说？
<^k^> lofwind:say 鎬庝箞璇达紵 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<lofwind> ...
<^k^> lofwind:say ... in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<z777> .....
<^k^> z777:say ..... in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<z777> 疯掉了 kk
<lemonhall> 我用360一升级。。。。
<lofwind> 老k时谁的呀！
<lemonhall> 发觉也是300MB
<lofwind> 300RMB怎么了？
<lemonhall> 我总是闲UBUNTU升级太频繁。。。。
<lofwind> 可以不升级呀。
<lemonhall> 现在想来，WINDOWS只升级它本身
<lemonhall> 所以升级的量相对少一些
<Gun^Rose> 恩，有道理
<lenovo_Arch> test
<^k^> lenovo_Arch:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lenovo_Arch> ^k^:
<^k^> lenovo_Arch:say ^k^: in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lofwind> !test
<^k^> lofwind:say !test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<^k^> lubotu2:say Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test ) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lofwind> ...
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lofwind:say ... in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lofwind> ...
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lofwind:say ... in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lofwind> ...
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lofwind:say ... in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lofwind> ...
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lofwind:say ... in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lofwind> ...
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lofwind:say ... in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lofwind> ...
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> lofwind:say ... in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> lubotu2:say ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lofwind> ...
<lubotu2> ^k^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lofwind> 好了，不停地让它回应，最后就能停下。
<blueghost> e17 太豪华, 太容易崩溃了
<`yh>  :(
<^k^> `yh:say :( in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<`yh> ss
<^k^> `yh:say ss in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lenovo_Arch> 毕竟才e16.9999
<`yh> ubuntu
<^k^> `yh:say ubuntu in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lenovo_Arch> who kill ^K^?
<^k^> lenovo_Arch:say who kill ^K^? in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<centerpoint> 怎么了？
<myke2> who kil
<^k^> myke2:say who kil in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<centerpoint> hh
<^k^> centerpoint:say hh in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<myke2> ^k^: 坏了
<^k^> myke2, 什么是坏？  ㍢ 
<centerpoint> 机器人暴走了，大家快逃命阿。。。。。！
<sz> unity可不可以放在屏幕下方啊？
<mayli> ASCII
<^k^> mayli:say ASCII in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<mayli> UTF-8
<^k^> mayli:say UTF-8 in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lenovo_Arch> test
<^k^> lenovo_Arch:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lenovo_Arch> ^k^: 你主子是谁？
<sz> unity可不可以放在屏幕下方啊？
<^k^> lenovo_Arch, 我服从学博士理查德华莱士。  ㍢ 
<sz> ^k^: 你是？
<kanoe> 这里可以说中文？
<^k^> sz, 我不会说“是”或“否”现在。  ㍢ 
<lenovo_Arch> sz: 貌似不可以
<lenovo_Arch> ^k^: 我如何踢出你？
<sz> lenovo_Arch: 不可以什么
<yh> :)
<^k^> yh:say :) in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<mayli> 哪位前辈有可用的vps呢？
<Loongjiang> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<^k^> lenovo_Arch, 只要继续跟我说话，只要你能。  ㍢ 
<Gun^Rose> 没事逗bot玩。。。。
<imadper> 刚才两个机器人打起来了？
<imadper> test
<^k^> imadper:say test in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<myke2> 如何调试一个脚本
<sz> ^k^: 你现在会说什么？
<myke2> Loongjiang: 如何调试一个脚本?
<^k^> sz, ...  ㍢ 
<imadper> ^k^: 你妹，我用的不是 utf-8！
<mayli> We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> mayli:say We use UTF-8 ! in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<sz> ^k^: …………
<yh> imadper: 我也UTF-8
<Loongjiang> myke2: 这怎么说？运行再调试呗 ！
<^k^> sz, 你通常怎样介绍自己？  ㍢ 
 * imadper 谁家的老k呀，栓好了！！
<myke2> Loongjiang: 我现在要单步进行
<sz> ^k^: 我是xx
<myke2> Loongjiang: 不会, 我发现gdb无法调试
<imadper> myke2: print 调试
<imadper> myke2: 什么脚本？
<Loongjiang> myke2: echo
<^k^> Loongjiang:say myke2: echo in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> sz, 有趣的八卦：不明身份的人说，他二十。  ㍢ 
<imadper> myke2: perl？
<myke2> imadper: 已经有的启动脚本
<sz> ^k^: 谁？
<Loongjiang> myke2: 可以在有疑问的地方添加echo
<myke2> imadper: /etc/init.d/hddtemp
<^k^> myke2:say imadper: /etc/init.d/hddtemp in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<lenovo_Arch> ^k^: 你多大了？
<Loongjiang> myke2: 那个好说，start,看
<imadper> myke2: 这东西，不知道了，就知道perl...
<Loongjiang> log啊
<sz> 各位，unity panel可不可以放到屏幕底部啊？
<Loongjiang> myke2: 可以启动它，再看log
<Loongjiang> sz: 任何地方都可以吧
<mayli> 哪位前辈有可用的vps呢，求助？
<sz> Loongjiang: 是吗？你弄过？
<Loongjiang> mayli:老子滑
<Loongjiang> sz: 当然，小kiss啦
<sz> Loongjiang: 从哪儿调，
<sz> ^k^: hello
<^k^> sz:say ^k^: hello in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<mayli> Loongjiang: 额？
<sz> ^k^: 你是谁的？
<Loongjiang> sz: 哦，unity啊，没弄过，
<sz> Loongjiang: 呵呵，估计也是
<yh> 11.04怎么清除历史记录呀
<myke2> 对了, 如何扫描已经守护的端口
<sz> yh 什么历史记录
<yh> sz:播放文件的
<sz> yh 把home里的配置之类的删了就没了。呵呵
<mayli> 有个清除最近文档历史的按钮
<hata> http://pixlr.com/editor/
<^k^> hata:say http://pixlr.com/editor/ in ASCII ? We use UTF-8 !
<hata> 可以省个gimp啦
<yh> mayli:按钮在什么地方？
<mayli> yh: gnome么？
<mayli> 位置－》最近文档－》最后一行
<yh> mayli:新界面
<yh> unity
<Kandu> ofan: 我把 vps 搞崩了，公鑰要不再發下
<Loongjiang> sz: 之前是gnome，现在X都不用了，
<ofan> Kandu: 咋了..
<sz> Loongjiang: 你是程序员？
<yh> 找到了
<hata> 每天坚持x
<mayli> Kandu:什么情况？
<Kandu> ofan: 我昨天建好了 arch 環境。不過 debian 5 的內核太老用不了，我升級了內核
<Kandu> ofan: 然後喜滋滋的把老內核刪了
<ofan> Kandu: ... panic了?
<Kandu> ofan: 比這個還嚴重
<ofan> Kandu: 啊?
<mayli> Kandu: 丢了？
<Kandu> ofan: 所以你的公鑰丟了
<Kandu> mayli: 嗯
<ofan> Kandu: 好吧...
<ofan> Kandu: https://gist.github.com/972850  你这个到几月啊?
<mayli> ubuntu上的软件包：
<mayli> iodine
<mayli> 或
<mayli> nstx
<Kandu> ofan: 06-24
<Kandu> cd ~
<Kandu> ls
<ofan> Kandu: 哦.. 也没几天了
<ofan> Kandu: ..
<Kandu> 0_o
<yh> 0_o
<Kandu> ofan: 密碼 123456 你登入試試
<ofan> Kandu: 直接登进去了
<Kandu> ofan: 嗯，那就 ok 了。不允許密碼驗證的
<ofan> Kandu: 恩
<Loongjiang> ofan: 操，里外两种键盘映射，这怎么用
<ofan> Loongjiang: ......
<ofan> Loongjiang: 什么?
<Loongjiang> ofan: 我是说我搞乱了键盘映射
<ofan> Loongjiang: 什么的映射
<ofan> Loongjiang: 是键盘布局吧
<Loongjiang> ofan: tab,ctr,meta,还有caps
<myke2> 我发现Ubuntu 10.04软件的确太老了, 带来很多不便
<ofan> Loongjiang: 奥..
<Loongjiang> ofan: 一启动X全乱套了
<myke2> 不支持多点触控
<myke2> Loongjiang: 像LTS里面的软件有BUG就比较惨了
<Loongjiang> myke2: 有什么惨呢，自个编译一遍就行了
<myke2> Loongjiang: 大量编译好吧
<myke2> Loongjiang: 各种依赖关系
<myke2> Loongjiang: 全部破坏了
<myke2> Loongjiang: 比如
<myke2> Loongjiang: 我要编译某个基于VTE的terminal
<myke2> Loongjiang: 然后要编译更新libvte
<myke2> Loongjiang: 然后gnome-terminal不能用了
<myke2> Loongjiang: 然后......
<myke2> Loongjiang: 要递归编译
<Loongjiang> myke2: 有这种事？
<XwinX> 北邮怎么走啊
<myke2> Loongjiang: 小软件当然没事, 但是依赖过多的软件就麻烦了
<myke2> Loongjiang: 像你emacs什么的依赖很少的当然没事
<Loongjiang> myke2: 我看，编译的方便的多呢，别老用发行版的
<myke2> Loongjiang: 编译有编译依赖啊
<myke2> Loongjiang: 一整套新的都要上去了
<myke2> Loongjiang: 那样坏掉的话后果和ArchLinux下就差不多了
<Loongjiang> myke2: 恩，那相当麻烦，我也遇到过编译一个要编译一大堆的
<myke2> Loongjiang: 编译一大堆还不是问题
<myke2> Loongjiang: 最麻烦的是哪里除了差错就糟糕了
<myke2> Loongjiang: 因为不是发行版自身的
<myke2> Loongjiang: 什么依赖关系什么的
<myke2> Loongjiang: 导致其他软件无法使用
<Loongjiang> myke2: 所以要有个好的包管理才好
<Loongjiang> myke2: emerge吧
<myke2> Loongjiang: 所以像ArchLinux中会发生的一系列因为ArchLinux对软件包测试不严谨而带来的问题, 在自己编译的东西里面有过之而无不及.
<Loongjiang> myke2: 老实说前一阵子我编译gentoo出了多少故障，但后来就没事了，内核也出了好多问题，但增量编译嘛，几分钟搞定的，
<Loongjiang> myke2: 想要添加什么随时，所以我越来越觉着编译的方便 ，甚至可以随时从源码修改
<cfy> Loongjiang: ccache?
<Loongjiang> cfy: 没有，除了系统级的，一般的只下载源码 ，手动编译，所以方便，
<cfy> Loongjiang: 我说增量编译.你怎么做的?
<Loongjiang> cfy: 在源码 目录，make之后别clean,之前编译的结果就可以一直用啊
<cfy> Loongjiang: 哦?原来这样也可以....
<Loongjiang> cfy: 修改了什么重新make，很快的
<cfy> Loongjiang: 哦.
<Loongjiang> cfy: 除非你升级内核，一般无需clean
<cfy> Loongjiang: 很久没编译了......
<cfy> 如果闪讯解决不了...我就得回到win了...
<cfy> damn it!!!
<Loongjiang> cfy: 对编译的误解，让多少人望而却步
<cfy> Loongjiang: 我是gentoo过来的.
<cfy> Kandu: 你以前学校的时候,怎么上网的?闪讯么?
<Loongjiang> cfy: 所以我说ubuntu不合用，想要整的顺手，比gentoo还麻烦
<cfy> Loongjiang: 同感.我在debian
<cfy> Loongjiang: gentoo不够稳.稳定的也太老了
<z777> debian 好
<Loongjiang> cfy: 天，你还要怎样稳定！
<cfy> Loongjiang: 有次某个包除了问题.需要别的系统进去chroot修复.还记得么?
<cfy> 2个月前
<cfy> Loongjiang: 像debian stable一样稳定
<Loongjiang> cfy: 之前用过debian总觉得放不开手脚，chroot哪个发行版都可以用啊
<cfy> Loongjiang: 我是说chroot进去修复
<cfy> Loongjiang: 嗯. 我现在追求stable.但是gentoo的稳定的那个.包也太老了...
<Loongjiang> cfy: 恩，之前我mbr没有启动信息，也是chroot修复的，
<Loongjiang> cfy: 误会
<cfy> z777: ....
<cfy> 我现在觉得win好丑啊........
<cfy> 字体
<cfy> 估计得设置一下.
<z777> cfy: hai
 * cfy 吃饭先
<Loongjiang> cfy: 还是gentoo什么都可以按自个想要的来，这不，我在hacking irssi
<z777> bitstream
<z777> Loongjiang: irssi 算了
<lgzhi> 各位早上好！！
<Loongjiang> lgzhi: 中午了
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 刚刚使用 ubuntu 问几个 问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331282&p=2328047#p2328047 1，我把 ubuntu 安装到来 移动硬盘上 安装完成后 有个 <安装release > 选项是什么意思？ 2，怎么才能看到我的 ntfs文件系统 磁盘呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xy17047707 — 2011-05-15 11:32
<jiong> 陈志。。。
<lgzhi> 你小子也在阿
<jiong> 呵呵。
<Loongjiang> ofan: 不吃辣椒的革命都不是纯粹的革命者，不删windows的不是真正的linuxer
<ofan> Loongjiang: ....
<ofan> Loongjiang: 跟吃辣椒神马关系..
<stifler-_-> .
<Loongjiang> ofan: 呵呵，不吹了，吃饭去
<stifler-_-> 早就吧WIN删了
<yh> 晕
<lgzhi> 我想问下，linux是一个盘的 winXP在 另一个盘的C盘，现在默认进linux 怎么引导进入XP
<xiangfu> lgzhi: 问题不够清楚。你的意思是你有两块硬盘，一个装的是LINUX，一个装的是XP？
<xiangfu> lgzhi: 你是怎么装的Linux和XP?
<xiangfu> lgzhi: 你想将来是选择的？下是以后都想进入XP？
<yh> aa
<xiangfu> s/下/还
<lgzhi> 对阿 两个盘
<stifler-_-> lgzhi: 两个盘的话选择启动XP的那个盘就行了，F12
<xiangfu> lgzhi: you are not answer all the questions :) 你是怎么装的Linux, 你想以后总是进入XP吗？还是GRUB可选择的？
<stifler-_-> lgzhi: ESC,F8,F9,F11,F12挨个试
<jiong> 他的意思是写个引导文件，然后选择。。。
<lgzhi> 我的意思还是默认设置 linux 那个盘，但可以选择进入XP
<lgzhi> 对，关键是引导文件怎么写？？
<xiangfu> lgzhi: 你的GRUB版本是多少？你装的是什么版本的LINUX？
<stifler-_-> lgzhi: 拆机箱，调整盘的位置OR跳线?
<lgzhi> 可以在进linux 的时候选择进入XP
<lgzhi> fedora
<lgzhi> 14]
<xiangfu> lgzhi: 不需要写引导文件。为什么要写引导文件？ you already have GRUB.
<lgzhi> GRUB 当选择 the other 的时候 没反应
<stifler-_-> root (hdx,0) \n chainloader +1 \n boot?
<xiangfu> lgzhi: other 里是什么？
<myke2> cfy: 我现在在找稳定和新的平衡点
<lgzhi> ==
<yunfan> 那个ubuntu的会在哪里来着
<xiangfu> stifler-_-: C:\ maybe not "0" :)
<lgzhi> title Other
<lgzhi>         rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<lgzhi>         chainloader +1
<xiangfu> stifler-_-: and in GRUB2 [partition numbers starting at 1]
<lgzhi> 那我去试了，你们聊
<xiangfu> lgzhi: you better paste all your 'grub.conf' :)
<stifler-_-> 现在已经是1了，试试0呗
<myke2> stifler-_-: ?
<xiangfu> 你的意思是。现在已经是0了，试试1呗？
<xiangfu>     * (hdX,Y) is the partition Y on disk X, partition numbers starting at 1, disk numbers starting at 0
<xiangfu> set root=(hd0,1)
<xiangfu> chainloader +1
<xiangfu> set root=(hd1,1)
<stifler-_-> 他的“Other”已经是hd1,0了，还进不去，所以试试"hd0,1"
<myke2> xiangfu: 应该是类似(hd0,1)吧
<myke2> xiangfu: 你有几个硬盘?
<myke2> xiangfu: 其实可以在grub启动的时候ls下
<xiangfu> myke2: why. he have two DISK. so hd0 or hd1 :)
<xiangfu> myke2: yes
<myke2> xiangfu: ls下什么都知道了
<xiangfu> lgzhi: ^
<xiangfu> :)
<stifler-_-> or Enter tab
<myke2> xiangfu: 还有grub怎么是自己配置的. 其实update-grub不就ok了
<xiangfu> myke2: :) I don't have Windows. so I will never meet such problem :)
<xiangfu> myke2: only GNU/Linux :)
<myke2> xiangfu: linux也可以多个内核.
<xiangfu> myke2: yes.
<myke2> stifler-_-: 现在什么distro还是自己配置grub的?
<stifler-_-> myke2: 自己动手，丰衣足食
<zhangkaixuan> Unity Launcher 定时小工具 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/tea-time-for-unity/
<zhangkaixuan> 图形化定时关机小工具 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/easyshutdown/
<myke2> stifler-_-: 菜鸟不会
<zhangkaixuan> Gnome 面板订阅工具 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/rss-aware/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Rss-Aware：Gnome 面板订阅工具 : OSMSG
<szsloss> ads
<Loongjiang> nls native language support
<stifler-_-> How to change awesome themes?
<myke2> stifler-_-: cp -r /etc/xdg/awesome ~/.config/ && vim ~/.config/awesome/rc.lua
<Loongjiang> stifler-_-: howto howto do howto
<zhangkaixuan> Perl 5.14.0 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/perl-5-14-0/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Perl 5.14.0 : OSMSG
<Kandu> cfy: 剛開始有 native linux 客戶端
<Kandu> cfy: 後來就用虛擬機 win32 代理
<stifler-_-> myke2: THANKS
<linsuxy> mplayer够简陋的
<Loongjiang> linsuxy: mplayer够强的
<z777> cfy: bitstream好看
<linsuxy> 如果看个网页，同时看mplayer，很卡
<myke2> Loongjiang: 几乎都是mplayer的frontend, 能不强大?
<myke2> Loongjiang: 就像gdb
<vortex_>  
<vortex_>  
<Loongjiang> myke2: weather
<Loongjiang> 错了，我看天气，发错了
<zhangkaixuan> 跨平台文本编辑器 Editra 0.6.48 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/editra-0-6-48/
<vortex_> 好难搞
<winterli> 在ubuntu下面安装win的共享打印机，在添加网络打印机的时候提示：没有找到共享打印共享，请你查看在您的防火墙配置中是否将samba服务标记为可信
<winterli> 之前还好用，删除一个已经添加的打印机后，再重新添加就有这个提示了
<flay> 请教一下xelatex里面指定文档每行的字符数和每页的行数怎样设置？
<Loongjiang> flay:不懂的路过
<flay> Loongjiang: word里面好像有这个设置
<Kandu> cfy: ssh 公鑰給下
<Loongjiang> flay: 你看看有没有rc文 件，多半可以在那里配置的
<jyfl987> 小匕首
<cfy> Kandu: 你有native的闪讯客户端?
<Kandu> cfy: 沒有，我是找了個南京大學的
<cfy> Kandu: 你那是闪讯?还有么?
<lofwind> test
<stifler-_-> eyoo?
<^k^> lofwind, ....  ㍤ 
<jyfl987> Cfy
<cfy> jyfl987: 对了.你怎么上网的?
<cfy> z777: bitstream?
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道是啥，就知道我們學校是華為的設備用，於是到處找了試，就試出那個好用。不知啥名字的
<cfy> Kandu: 华为啊.我现在是h3c的.华为独立出来的.我们要换成闪讯了...悲剧
<jyfl987> 手机上的
<cfy> jyfl987: 我说在学校
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，我遇到的是 h3c 的設備，華三通？不是很了解
<jyfl987> 我们学校网页登的，而且固定ip
<cfy> Kandu: h3c的有开源的njit-client很好用.
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，我用過的好像是這個名字
<Kandu> cfy: 不過後來學習設備升級，就用不了了，只能虛擬 win32 代理
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么虚拟的?virtualbox?还是wine?
<Kandu> cfy: vbox
<z777> cfy: 是的
<z777> jyfl987: h
<z777> hi
<TopWinStudio> gfrog 哈哈。
<jyfl987> Kandu，杭州没活动么今天
<^k^> z777, 好  ㍤ 
<cfy> jyfl987: 取消了...
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不知道
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么设置的?
<jyfl987> 额，哪里的取消了
<TopWinStudio> arch不能看youku是什么原因？？总是没有进度？
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦..杭州的取消了...你不是杭州的了...
<jyfl987> 我去参加帝都的
<pityonline> I'm @ BUPT Ubuntu Natty Release Party.
<Kandu> cfy: 大概這樣：vbox設置兩塊網卡，一個 nat 一個 bridge adaptor,然後 win32 里用客戶端撥號，把那網絡允許共享給 bridge 的那網卡，然後 linux 上改下路由表走那 bridge adaptor
<pityonline> 没来的同学们抓紧时间啦
<cfy> Kandu: nat也能拨出去么?
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.到时候再说好了.我也在网上看到一个教程.实在不行电话求助.呵呵
<Kandu> cfy: 好的
<cfy> Kandu: h3c的,我现在挺爽.移植到了路由器.本机都没有装拨号软件了
<lofwind> 网页认证的能做到路由器里吗？
<pityonline> 有女生到场喽
<lofwind> pityonline: 谁？
<ofan> pityonline: 来张真相啊...
<pityonline> lofwind Eleanor Chen
<lofwind> 哦。
<pityonline> ofan 会有的。
<jianghu> 都在午睡?
<soiamso> lofwind: 问题是比较贵，还不如买台便宜的  atom  类
<lofwind> soiamso: 哦。
<stifler-_-> IBM的好
<edison0354> jyfl987: 人呢？
<edison0354> pityonline: 来了？
<edison0354> shellex: MM好
<jiong> 周末真无聊。。。
<zhangkaixuan> 强推一款vpn管理工具 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/vpn-indicato/
<if_else> 各位 irssi 中，标记 + 的用户名，代表什么含义？谢谢
<jiong> 这里还有美女 ？
<zhangkaixuan> ubuntu11.04的下个版本是11.10？？？
<stifler-_-> shellex: MM好
<stifler-_-> 用不上ubuntu 13.04了
<jiong>  0 0. 你都知道哪个是MM了？
<zhangkaixuan> Ubuntu 11.10 发布时间表 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/ubuntu-11-10-2/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 11.10 发布时间表 : OSMSG
<guanml> 有到北邮的童鞋们吗？
<Loongjiang> zhangkaixuan: 吃 着碗里，看着锅里
<MopperWhite> ky
<zhangkaixuan> Loongjiang: 肯定会有大改进的 比如unity。。。 不得不前进啊 还好我用的debian...
<stifler-_-> zhangkaixuan: 哈哈，我也用debian
<RuiZi> hi
<zhangkaixuan> stifler-_-:同仁啊。。。 真是太稀少了..
<^k^> RuiZi, 好  ㍥ 
<stifler-_-> zhangkaixuan: 还是挺多的，倒是用UBUNTU的少，呵呵
<zhangkaixuan> stifler-_-:顶不住不出来冒泡啊 你看看ubuntu用户多活跃啊。。。 我见到的debian兄弟都在潜伏中...
<linsuxy> 学Linux用哪个比较好
<stifler-_-> zhangkaixuan: debianer都在默默的奋斗...
<stifler-_-> linsuxy: 都一样
<alpha080> opensuser默默路过...
<linsuxy> 可是学会了redhat的人，会用debian吗
<Loongjiang> 这里应该改称linux-cn,要不就是我们该进linux-cn
<RuiZi> 我就用的UBUNTU
<alpha080> 其他社区都太没人气了...都跑这儿来了
<RuiZi> 挺好阿
<linsuxy> 我准备下个虚拟系统玩linux，用vbox还是vmware好呢
<alpha080> 来gentooer出来下？
 * Loongjiang 同意linuxuxy,gentoo路过
<RuiZi> VM
<alpha080> archlinuxer出来下？
<guanml> 北邮 ubuntu party 快要开始啦
<linsuxy> centos
<stifler-_-> 有redflger没？
<stifler-_-> hiweeder?
<pityonline> edison0354: 在了
<linsuxy> vmware 和vbox哪个好？
<linsuxy> 今天玩linux
<edison0354> pityonline: 哪个？
<alpha080> stifler-_-: XwinX是玩这个的
<alpha080> 他是做redflager的。。。
<stifler-_-> alpha080: 想起来了，其实红旗挺好的
<Loongjiang> 很多频道看了之后，感觉这里总体技术水平是最低的 ，说明linux在中国是最吃不开的
<stifler-_-> - -!
<stifler-_-> 历史总是由多数人创造的，，这里人多..
<ofan> Loongjiang: 什么频道?
<linsuxy> vmware 和vbox哪个好？
<alpha080> Loongjiang: 木有办法啊，先驱少，资源接触困难，还记得大明湖畔的百度知道么？
<ofan> vbox
<linsuxy> 最大障碍就是linux汉化太差
<linsuxy> 一些中国软件又不支持
<Loongjiang> ofan: linux gentoo irssi emacs archlinux 这些些地方你去看看
<alpha080> 汉化不错，就是环境太差
<linsuxy> QQ,搜狗，网银，这些都没有
<alpha080> 盗版不用钱，你咋竞争？
<RuiZi> linsuxy: VM好些
<NoIE> 帝都站的米纳桑都好吗？
<linsuxy> 一般中国人没法用
<linsuxy> 阿里旺旺也没有
<alpha080> 不见得，偶老婆就可以用...她是超级小白
<linsuxy> QVOD
<linsuxy> 网游
<linsuxy> 太多空白了
<alpha080> 只要有浏览器就可以了
<stifler-_-> NoIE: 奥买很好
<NoIE> stifler-_-: 我今天去不了了。
<ofan> Loongjiang: 老外用irc的多
<alpha080> 玩盘三国杀？谁来？
<stifler-_-> NoIE: 我还在千里之外...
<NoIE> 有哪位好心，现场转播一下？
<linsuxy> 要是老外知道QQ那么好，一定会长大嘴巴说，OMG,NICE
<linsuxy> 我真的觉得老外又傻又固执
<stifler-_-> -.-
<Loongjiang> linsuxy: 要是老外知道腾讯的那些事，未必，
<linsuxy> 还在用IRC
<alpha080> irc简单高效，有啥不好？
<NoIE> 记得当时，内存只有128M；为了节省内存，连壁纸都不敢使用。
<NoIE> QQ一口气儿就用上10M内存。
<stifler-_-> 老外要是用QQ的话，中华复兴有望了
<NoIE> 我爱 irc ，我更爱可以贴图的 irc 。
<linsuxy> irc不能上图，容易卡，容易损失聊天记录
<Loongjiang> QQ应该开源
<NoIE> pityonline:
<stifler-_-> 我以前的QQ号应该被回收了吧，1年多没上了
<linsuxy> 那skype, msn先要开源
<linsuxy> 特别是个skype
<linsuxy> 垃圾
<NoIE> skype和msn都是微软的产品。
<linsuxy> skype是微软的？
<stifler-_-> 被收购了
<linsuxy> 什么时候收购的
<yh> skype 是 tom 的吧
<stifler-_-> 前几天
<ofan> ..........
<Loongjiang> 就没有哪位仁兄把QQ的代码全给copy回来然后发布呢
<linsuxy> 没人通知我
<stifler-_-> 80多亿美刀
<linsuxy> skype太垃圾了，占资源，功能一般，VOIP老贵
<ofan> 天天蹲井里能知道啥
<stifler-_-> ^.^
<ofan> 白名单了更压力山大
<stifler> 我想换昵称，又怕大家认不出来，纠结..
<linsuxy> 现在是被迫用skype啊
<MopperWhite> 蛋疼啊！
<MopperWhite> netbook不能用conky！
<ofan> stifler: 两个合一块
<NoIE> pityonline:
<stifler> ofan: 好主意!
<houge_langley> 帝都的release party应该开始了。大家好啊
<houge_langley> pityonline: 在！？
<linsuxy> 下个vbox玩玩centos,debian,netbsd，所有*nix就该都差不多玩过了
<NoIE> pityonline: pityonline: pityonline
<houge_langley> 看来帝都的release party很热闹。哈哈~
<NoIE> houge_langley: 现场怎么样了？
<houge_langley> NoIE: 我不知道，听pityonline的Twitter直播。
<houge_langley> NoIE: 我在昆明
<Stifler_Fung> 回头看录像
<linsuxy> 你这个stifler，让我想起american pie里面那个贱人
<Stifler_Fung> HiaHia
<Stifler_Fung> linsuxy: 哈哈
<linsuxy> 那个欠扁的SB
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<Skipper> Hello everybody
<linsuxy> vbox 80MB???
<linsuxy> WTF
<RuiZi> webQQ还不错
<edison0354> NoIE: 你不来啊
<linsuxy> qq2011更不错
<MopperWhite> linsuxy: 你还没滚啊？！
<linsuxy> 可惜你们没得用
<Skipper> RuiZi: 推荐PIDGIN上QQ
<MopperWhite> linsuxy: 微软的五毛
<ofan> linsuxy: 你win下用虚拟机?
<linsuxy> MopperWhite, 你还没被车撞啊
<Skipper> ..
<Skipper> 小心被T
<linsuxy> MopperWhite, 等下出去吗
<MopperWhite> linsuxy: 去生吧
<linsuxy> 对啊，win下用
<MopperWhite> linsuxy: MS的走狗什么时候来IRC污染环境了？
<edison0354> houge_langley: 你哪个？
<houge_langley> edison0354: 昆明
<Skipper> 禁止人身攻击
<Skipper> 猴哥？
<houge_langley> Skipper: 嗯，是我
<ofan> linsuxy: 以为用win的都不用irc..
<MopperWhite> Skipper: 禁止吗……？
<edison0354> houge_langley: 我还以为你到了。。。
<MopperWhite> 那我就一对一人身攻击总可以吧……
<houge_langley> 话说这里应该待会儿能看见直播什么的，期待，哈哈
<ofan> 没直播...
<linsuxy> 我确实也在qq的ubuntu群里
<houge_langley> edison0354: 我倒是非常想，但是主任不给我假
<RuiZi> Skipper: 我QQ有动态令牌 PIDGIN不支持哈哈
<ofan> 想把我的6位qq卖了
<Skipper> ofan: 赶紧卖，卖了请大伙吃饭
<ofan> Skipper: 能卖几个钱...
<Skipper> ofan: 1W左右？
<ofan> Skipper: 没有吧
<Skipper> ofan: 6位很值钱滴
<RuiZi> ofan: 我的7位的传给我儿子了
<ofan> RuiZi: 额... 教他泡mm么?
<houge_langley> 嗯，趁现在还没有开始直播，我去KFC买点吃的。
<ofan> RuiZi: 用qq很容易早恋的..
<Skipper> -.-
<ofan> Skipper: 是么.. 还没研究过
<Skipper> ofan: 试试呗
<linsuxy> 用linux很容易没女友的
<Skipper> linsuxy: 毛
<RuiZi> ofan: 早恋怕啥
<pityonline> houge_langley: 在
<ofan> linsuxy: 这里的很多都有娃了.. 还有情圣lemon大叔
<Skipper> 话说这里光棍挺多？
<linsuxy> 一般哪几个版本的linux最有代表性
<jiong> 搞计算机的害怕寂寞啊。
 * pityonline Oppih 同学演讲已开始
<houge_langley> pityonline: 我就等你直播了。哈哈
<houge_langley> cool
<fighterlyt> 俺就是
<Skipper> 哦也，直播喽
<jyfl987> 到会场了
<linsuxy> 你们release party都去干吗
<jiong> 那里看直播？
<ofan> 准备吃饭
<RuiZi> 直播什么阿？
<Kandu> linsuxy: debian rhel/fedora slackware gentoo 這四個系吧。
<houge_langley> - -' ，话说我的KFC还没有买，啧啧~
<Skipper> 茶已经泡好，嘎嘎
<linsuxy> 我一直以为crux比slackware更经典
<houge_langley> linsuxy: 吃、喝、嫖、赌（玩笑）
<fighterlyt> 瓜子也准备好了
<Skipper> ..
<linsuxy> 要真是这样，我倒要出席了
<houge_langley> 先去买KFC
<Kowalski> 这个昵称是不是有点俄罗斯风味？
<linsuxy> 不是啊
<fighterlyt> 话说犹太人也这风格
<Kowalski> ..
<fighterlyt> 比如说生活大爆炸中的wolwozi
<linsuxy> sharapova才是俄罗斯味
<Kandu> linsuxy: dw 上的數據是這樣的 63% 基於 debain, 15% 基於 rhel/fedora 9% 基於 slackware 4% 基於 gentoo。排名最高的四系了
<linsuxy> 甚么是dw
<Kandu> DistroWatch
<fighterlyt> 同问
<Kowalski> 我都以“司机”结尾了。。
<linsuxy> 我不信那个，企业用，rhel绝对是最多的
<Kowalski> yeah,我用debian
<linsuxy> 特别服务器
<houge_langley> 嗯，KFC搞定，服务员2点30分送到
<jiong> centos 也是企业首先。
<Kowalski> -.-
<linsuxy> centos本身就是rhel
<fighterlyt> 哦也！
<houge_langley> jiong: CentOS有点难折腾，Twitter上从有人骂
<fighterlyt> 照你那么说,ubuntu本身就是debian
<houge_langley> mint也是debian的下游
<fighterlyt> Linux Deepin
<Kowalski> slackware也忒老了吧
 * NoIE pityonline: 怎么又有人带苹果电脑？
 * Kowalski 来砸场子的?
<linsuxy> ubuntu就是debian使用不同的源
<fighterlyt> 没办法，苹果 是软件+硬件，一体化方案，又是明显
<fighterlyt> 优势明显
<jiong> centos有个好处就是 reht的软件它都支持。
<fighterlyt> 这话说的，rpm转换成deb包，也都能用
<Kowalski> 今天试了试YUM，感觉挺好
<Kowalski> YUM是YELLOW DOG发明的?
<fighterlyt> 所有的Linux包，同根同源
<Kowalski> pidgin依赖好多。。。
<fighterlyt> 越上层，依赖越多
<Kowalski> right
<edison0354> 3台水果本
<Kowalski> 谁推荐个X下的截图工具？
<houge_langley> 嗯？！都安静了？！看来@oppih的演讲不错嘛
<Kandu> cfy: 密碼 cfy 登入試試
<yh> Evolution 2.32.2 怎么设置google imap？
<houge_langley> yh: 当年我是问Google搞定的
<yh> houge_langley: 谢谢，在什么地方问得？
<Kowalski> yh: open www.google.com.hk
<Kowalski> yh: enter "you question"
<houge_langley> yh: 稍等
<yh> 现在google什么搜东西太少了
<winterli> google要用。com的才可以。
<houge_langley> yh: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=78799
<Kowalski> try this website: goog.sinaapp.com
<houge_langley> happyaron: 现在现场如何！？
<yh> houge_langley英文的？
<happyaron> houge_langley: 我没在现场，上来看直播的。
<pityonline> houge_langley: 现在 Oppih 在演示 Gnome3
<yh> Evolution 2.32.2 怎么改 SSL 的端口？、
<houge_langley> yh: 简单的英文，不难懂，对应的着一下就能配置好，我就是用这个搞定的
<Kowalski> houge_langley: 直播在哪里?
<houge_langley> Kowalski: 目前来看，一直是@pityonline在直播
<RuiZi> 有没有视频直播？
<yh> 我的Evolution 2.32.2 上谷歌IMAP反复提示输入密码。
<houge_langley> yh: 试试最后到邮件属性里面去找找，话说朋友可以试试thunderbird
<houge_langley> yh: 应该就是端口的问题了。
<Kowalski> 要不试试MUTT？ - -!
<happyaron> RuiZi: 没有，方校长家的网没那么给力。
<yh> 我试试
<happyaron> pityonline: 加油直播啊。
<fighterlyt> 直接去gmail主页上察看
<houge_langley> pityonline: 不过话说兄弟不容易，Twitter上也在忙着转播
<houge_langley> 我先吃点东西...
<happyaron> pityonline: 再拉几个人直播，你一个人也挺累的。
<pityonline> happyaron: 网络有时不给力
<Kowalski> 上不了推，悲剧
<pityonline> 苏总开始了
<NoIE> pityonline: 加油！争取像《未来日记》那样直播。
<happyaron> 哈哈
<pityonline> NoIE: 哦，那个没看过
<NoIE> pityonline: 那就不要看了，很变态的。
<houge_langley> 刚刚看见@pityonlne在Twitter上说，希望台下的同学说话声音小一点……
<Kowalski> -.-
<houge_langley> 看来很热闹~
<yh> houge_langley: 好了，谢谢。很奇怪。
<houge_langley> yh: 客气了，其实我推荐雷鸟
<happyaron> 用mutt的飘过~
<yh> http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=zh-Hans&answer=78799
<guanml> happyaron: mutt 是什么？
<happyaron> 一个Mail user agent
<houge_langley> guanml: 命令行邮件客户端
<RuiZi> 谁能告诉我 直播什么呢？？？
<houge_langley> RuiZi: 北京ubuntu 11.04 release party
<RuiZi> 北京阿。。。
<RuiZi> 早知道我也去阿
<yh> houge_langley: empathy 集成的凑合用了
<linsuxy> 我们在#ubuntu-cn也搞个release party
<RuiZi> 北京邮电大学
<houge_langley> 好主意，大家说谁来主持一下？！我推happyaron
<guanml> RuiZi:  哈哈，我也在北邮现场
<houge_langley> guanml: cool，好像再说gnome3……
<RuiZi> guanml: 我都不知道今天有这活动。。
<linsuxy> 你们在现场怎么上irc?
<pityonline> happyaron: 我喊了，不知道会不会有人响应
<happyaron> pityonline: great
<pityonline> linsuxy: 有 wifi 热点啊，Ubuntu_Natty
<jyfl987> 靠
<houge_langley> RuiZi: 兄弟考虑需要更多信息才是，哈哈
<linsuxy> 用笔记本上？
<houge_langley> linsuxy: 依靠大家的合作
<happyaron> jyfl987: 胸毛男也去了？
<happyaron> jyfl987: 现场有wifi的
<houge_langley> pityonline: 确实，我看见你的Tweet了
<guanml> houge_langley: gnome3 说的比较少 ，更多的是unity
<pityonline> guanml: en，可惜没听清
<jyfl987> 我刚才在，没座位
<guanml> RuiZi:  在linuxtoy 上有通知阿
<happyaron> jyfl987: 叫北邮的人去对面教室拿椅子
<houge_langley> guanml: 哦，苏总对unity的观点是！？
<houge_langley> 叫方校长拿椅子才对
<guanml> houge_langley: 不知道
<linsuxy> 可以用你们的ubuntu笔记本摄像给我们看吗
<houge_langley> 嗯，我对unity不看好，可能是我保守的缘故。
 * guanml 测试一下
 * pityonline 斗篷男进来没？还在外边转？
<houge_langley> linsuxy: 同意~
<linsuxy> 让我们感受下欢乐的气氛
<jyfl987> 斗篷茌我边上
<houge_langley> 开始啃鸡腿，不能打字了~
<Kowalski> -.-
<linsuxy> 你们个个拿笔记本去参加啊
<happyaron> 也有是手机的吧。
<happyaron> 方校长家的网络，还是没顶的住这么多人的冲击。
<guanml> 还有 mac的
<guanml> 平板的都有
<buptguo> 笔记本，不过电源供应的不大够
<Kowalski> 改了MTU以后，网速贼快，哈哈
<guanml> 北邮今天来的人可真多阿
<happyaron> 谁用就去旁边充电吧。。。
<happyaron> 可惜了，忙活半天自己还没去上，555
<Kowalski> 好热闹
<jyfl987> 哈皮我上来了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 赞。
<happyaron> jyfl987: 没椅子的话找北邮的人拿，旁边或者对面教室有空的。
<soiamso> happyaron: 家用网络？
<linsuxy> 一共有多少人啊
<linsuxy> 我这干着急啊
<soiamso> happyaron: 椅子还不是固定的？ 大学还有这种教室？
<edison03541> jyfl987: 你到底是哪个？
<buptguo> 应该接近200人吧
<linsuxy> 200人那么多啊
<Alen2012> 各位
<soiamso> pityonline: 你也在现场？
<Alen2012> 我的系统时间老是不对。。。。
<jyfl987> 看后面
<happyaron> soiamso: 不知道现场用的什么组网方案。
<Alen2012> 我用date设好了，但重启之后就又差了好几个小时
<soiamso> Alen2012: 几个小时的时差
<houge_langley> 正在和pityonline视频
<linsuxy> 首都人民就是会玩
<Alen2012> Sun May 15 14:29:41 CST 2011
<yh> thunderbird 有中文版吗？
<happyaron> soiamso: 嗯，有活动椅子的教室。
<soiamso> Alen2012: m$ 一起用吧
<Alen2012> date 命令输出： Sun May 15 14:29:41 CST 2011
<soiamso> linsuxy: 你是哪里的？
<jyfl987> 我坐最后一排右边
<linsuxy> 我在深圳啊
<Alen2012> Sun 15 May 2011 02:30:27 PM CST  -0.734972 seconds   ， 这是 hwclock --show 的输出
<houge_langley> yh: 有的
<soiamso> linsuxy: gzlug 好像也有活动吧
<houge_langley> 安装完成，再装一个-cn的包就OK了。
<jyfl987> 哈皮，椅子呢
<Alen2012> soiamso: 时差我已经设置好了，就是/etc/localtime对吧，指向了 Asia/Shanghai
<houge_langley> 一会儿可以视频我就需要把衣服穿上了。
<yh> houge_langley: 好，我试试
<soiamso> Alen2012: 硬件时间是多少？
<linsuxy> 我不知道哦
<Alen2012> soiamso: hwclock -r 输出：Sun 15 May 2011 02:30:27 PM CST  -0.734972 seconds
<edison03541> houge_langley: ……
<Kowalski> 哈哈
<Alen2012> soiamso: 我参考网上的文章改了好久了，总是不对
<houge_langley> 没有找到衣服，嗯嗯，准备裸聊，现场看见我不要见外。
<Alen2012> soiamso: 只要一重启 hwclock服务就不行了
<pityonline> soiamso: 我在现场
<soiamso> Alen2012: 没有m$ 吧？
<yh> houge_langley: 太好了，变中文了
<jyfl987> 我也在
<soiamso> pityonline: 有录像的吗？
<Alen2012> soiamso: ? 没有啊，纯linux
<pityonline> soiamso: 没有吧
<soiamso> pityonline: 有派礼物的吗？
<happyaron> 直播直播。
<jyfl987> 这里怎么没信号
<pityonline> soiamso: 有 CD 啥的
<happyaron> jyfl987: 你搞到cd没
<happyaron> jyfl987: 这次发完了，1010的盘全中国几乎就没了。
<edison03541> pityonline: 你在哪里？我在最前面
<happyaron> 当然，希望1800张1104的盘能早日通关。。。
<jyfl987> 没有啊，
<jyfl987> 晕，吭我呢
<happyaron> jyfl987: 想办法弄一张吧。。。
<happyaron> jyfl987: 最后的gnome2
<Kowalski> .
<edison03541> happyaron: ……
<houge_langley> 视频失败，话说我的gtalk是mymathersname@gmail.com，谁在现场发给视频给我，谢谢
<happyaron> houge_langley: 现场网络条件不行
<jyfl987> 哪个给我一
<soiamso> happyaron: 无望
<edison03541> houge_langley: ……
<houge_langley> 是啊，刚才用pidgin看见@pityonline的脸了，可惜，就看见一眼
<happyaron> jyfl987: 找 edison03541
<RuiZi> 谁在现场跟我 FACETIME
<soiamso> happyaron: 无线还是有线？
<happyaron> jyfl987: 他在现场
<edison03541> jyfl987: 你到底在哪里站着？
<RuiZi> 谁拿着IP4呢 跟我FACETIME  15901506035
<houge_langley> 然后@pityonline就挂断了，太卡，而且他的笔电风扇不转
<happyaron> soiamso: 应该是场内wifi，再通过有线连到外面。
<yh> houge_langley: 怎么把右上角邮件图标打开的程序换成“雷鸟”？
 * pityonline 我先关机了，笔记本太烫了……
<soiamso> happyaron: irc 人这么少，现场有200号人，剩下的是？
<RuiZi> facetime ..................
<houge_langley> soiamso: 没去的
<Kowalski> 打酱油的？
<jyfl987> 我在最后一排坐着，哈皮拿个盘来吧
<houge_langley> 看来我还是淡定的吃汉堡吧~
<happyaron> jyfl987: 我没在现场，你找第一排的 edison0354 要
 * Kowalski 喝茶喝饿了...
<soiamso> happyaron: 你在演讲？
<edison0354> RuiZi: 有钱淫……
<edison0354> jyfl987: 对了，盘应该已经发完了
<edison0354> houge_langley: 传说挺胖的？
<happyaron> soiamso: 我在远方。。。
<jyfl987> 伯阳过来
<RuiZi> edison0354: 。。。 没钱
<Kowalski> -.-
<RuiZi> 无聊 找人打台球去。。
<RuiZi> 唉。。
<Kowalski> 0_0
<happyaron> syq演讲结束了？
<edison0354> jyfl987: 没盘了……而且我不知道你在哪里……
<cuihao> 有命令行的PDF阅读器吗？
<happyaron> 下面欢迎levin108上场
<houge_langley> 鼓掌
<vic> 呱唧呱唧
<jyfl987> 把你的那张给我，我就在最后排右边，你来下
<soiamso> 入场收费不？
<happyaron> soiamso: 不啊
<Kowalski> cuihao: fbgs
<edison0354> happyaron: 完了，levin中
<happyaron> 嗯
<edison0354> jyfl987: 我没拿盘
<happyaron> 。。。
<soiamso> http://www.gzlug.org/
<houge_langley> 现场交易？
<Kowalski> 走喽，掐饭去
<soiamso> edison0354: 开完了？
<jyfl987> 额，我想给同事装
<happyaron> soiamso: 上一个演讲完了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 你去找刚才演讲下来的那个
<soiamso> happyaron: 不是用DHL的？
<jyfl987> 袜子也在吧？
<happyaron> jyfl987: 刚才演讲的就是袜子啊
<happyaron> soiamso: DHL？
<jyfl987> 刚才演讲下来的是
<houge_langley> happyaron: 你在视频了？！
<soiamso> happyaron: 盘
<happyaron> houge_langley: 才怪。。。
<cuihao> Kowalski: thanks，framebuffer挺神奇的
<jyfl987> 靠，袜子不是黑人么
<silverzhao> 问一下，这里有人用slim的吗？
<houge_langley> 我在笔电前各种口水
<happyaron> soiamso: 不知道DHL是神马意思。。。
<cuihao> silverzhao, 我用slim
<happyaron> jyfl987: 你找他要看看。
<happyaron> jyfl987: 找袜子
<silverzhao> cuihao: 那你ctrl + alt + f1切换到console下，打字会有问题吗/
<silverzhao> ？
<cuihao> silverzhao, 没有
<silverzhao> cuihao: 我的打字会奇慢无比，好像键盘响应有问题。
<soiamso> happyaron: 快递
<jyfl987> 找不到了，我视力不好
<silverzhao> cuihao: 就是要按三四次才能输入一个字母
<happyaron> soiamso: 哦，那不清楚，6号到的海关，至今没有放行。
<silverzhao> cuihao: 对了，我的是arch + compiz + cairo-dock
<RuiZi_> 哈哈
<cuihao> silverzhao: 和slim没啥关系吧
<RuiZi_> 手机也能上了
<jyfl987> 现场哪个网络是可用的
<happyaron> jyfl987: ubuntu_natty
<silverzhao> cuihao: 有关系的，因为我如果只用startx，那就没有问题……
<RuiZi> 随时随地IRC
<jyfl987> 密
<happyaron> 问
<jyfl987> 码密
<happyaron> 问人
<jyfl987> 没有，哈
<silverzhao> 还有一个问题，有人用compiz作为单独的wm吗？
<silverzhao> 我的compiz + conky会有问题
<jyf1987> 好了 电脑上来了
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你来
<dream1986> silverzhao: 我刚来上面的没看到，是不是登录不进系统，死那了，我用slim也遇到这种问题，只startx就没问题，是显卡驱动的问题
<silverzhao> dream1986: 不是的，我的可以登录，就是再切换到console时，打字十分缓慢
<XwinX> 踢场的来了
<jyf1987> 哼哼
<dream1986> silverzhao: 哦，我的就是驱动问题，其他我就不知道了
<happyaron> XwinX: 水网？
<happyaron> 谁？
<happyaron> 。。。
<houge_langley> happyaron: 我还是事后看总结吧，睡会儿要看书了。
<XwinX> kder啊
<happyaron> 呵呵
<happyaron> XwinX: 你可以踢他场嘛
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • h3c iNode V3.60 E6308在11.04版本上不能用，求高人！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331314&p=2328380#p2328380 我们学校的以前的客户端是h3c iNode V3.60 E6208，在10.10上我试了，可以用。但是现在更新成E6308了，ubuntu也更新了，在11.04上就不能使用E6308了，怎么回事？安装时显示好像缺失两个什 ...
<jyf19871> 袜子人呢
<jyf19871> 我眼神不好 不知道他在哪里
<silverzhao> dream1986: 算了，先不管这个问题了，反正切换到console的也不多。
<yetist> kde
<XwinX> 我不敢
<houge_langley> 现场开始讲KDE了，csslayer
<pityonline> CS Slayer 同学开始介绍 KDE4
<silverzhao> 有人用tilda的吗？怎样让 它自动启动？
<XwinX> 我
<houge_langley> 下
<jyf1987> 还不错  没密码
<jyf1987> ee呢
<XwinX> 放在自启动目录下啊
<tenzu> 今天release party?
<silverzhao> 我的tilda自动启动后，背景会有问题，我设置的是完全透明，但是热键呼出时，却总会用也背景，和桌面的一样
<silverzhao> “用也”--> "有“
<XwinX> 你启动的太早
<guanml> csslayer 挺有喜感的
<happyaron> tenzu: 嗯
<happyaron> tenzu: 推上有直播。
<XwinX> 要混合打开后才能开
<tenzu> happyaron: 没看到，要follow谁？
<happyaron> tenzu: pityonline BUPTGuo
<silverzhao> tilda的问题，就是和这个一样 http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/213374392.html?fr=qrl&cid=89&index=1
<tenzu> happyaron: 看到了。。。
<happyaron> 呵呵
<XwinX> 你进桌面后手工打开没问题吧
<jyf1987> 可惜阿  这里的网络也不能访问youtube
<edison0354> XwinX: 来了没？
<pityonline> 我网络不太正常……
<XwinX> 我是自己写一个程序来启动的
<tenzu> pityonline: 啥时候irc露脸？
<XwinX> 来了，坐在最后
<jyf1987> XwinX: 过来我这里做 有三个空位
<pityonline> tenzu 不一定有安排
<oppih> hello
<guanml> 我也里也有空位
<^k^> oppih, 好  ㍧ 
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你站起来给我看看
<oppih> 这里的人够多的不？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 懒
<jyf1987> edison0354: 额
<guanml> 怎么没人站起来？
<happyaron> oppih: 不是特别多。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我在悦姐右边座
<jyf1987> 那我站起来给你看看？
<oppih> 期待IRC上屏幕？
<guanml> 刚开始的时候人特别多
<Lavande> mkfs.vfat 执行不了，应该装神码包？
<tenzu> pityonline: 照美女给我看啊
<XwinX> 没看到。
<oppih> pityonline的电脑关机了……
<edison0354> Lavande: 姐控也来了阿
<oppih> 所以他直播不了了……
<jyf1987> 刚才有个美女 让武老师给搭讪了
<silverzhao> 请问一下，arch的irc在哪儿？是oftc吗？
<Lavande> 阿，乱入了……原来是在release party
<XwinX> 是
<tenzu> jyf1987: 我要看美女
<edison0354> Lavande: ……
<XwinX> 我也要
<Lavande> edison0354: 哈哈，你在现场阿
<edison0354> XwinX: 你也是大叔等级的吗？
<edison0354> Lavande: 必然
<jyf1987> hehe 现场说轻量级窗口管理器
<edison0354> tenzu: 来吧
<jyf1987> 我就在用 ion3
<edison0354> tenzu: 还是有几个女人的……
<happyaron> jyf1987: 去踢csslayer的馆
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你有ion？
<Lavande> edison0354: P哥也去的吧，哈哈
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<silverzhao> 可是oftc的arch那儿人好少，只有16个……
<happyaron> edison0354: 1010的时候女生多
<edison0354> Lavande: 听说来了，我不认识
<tenzu> edison0354: 有几个？
<edison0354> tenzu: 没属
<Lavande> edison0354: 长得很帅的就是了
<happyaron> edison0354: csslayer一直期待有人踢馆
<XwinX> 十个算多了
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你过来看
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我就在最后一排 你来好了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 袜子上来了。
<tenzu> edison0354: 赶紧拍照，拍完就数出来了
<edison0354> jyf1987: ion有本本平台？
 * guanml why i love kde so much ? because no reason!
<happyaron> guanml: 。。。
<edison0354> tenzu: 懒
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我说的是 ion3 wm
<edison0354> jyf1987: 哦……
<jyf1987> happyaron: 哪里有袜子
<happyaron> jyf1987: 去用你的ion3踢csslayer去
<XwinX> 过来看大叔
<happyaron> jyf1987: wzssyqa 啊
<jyf1987> happyaron: 不敢 现场举手支持kde的比我们人多
<edison0354> jyf1987: 好像是说用过KDE的，我也用过的……
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 你在哪个地方？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 他是历来踢馆的，怎么能被他给xx了捏，
<happyaron> jyf1987: 使劲踢才行啊
 * edison0354 一个黑丝MM起来出去了
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 最后面 斗篷也在
<jyf1987> 我站起来好了
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我俩在一起
 * tenzu 力挺gnome3
<jyf1987> 看到我没？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 白衣服哪个？
<XwinX> 打死gnome3
<jyf1987> dui
<happyaron> tenzu: 我们要欢迎踢馆，这次的演讲嘉宾没有水货，哈哈
<XwinX> 是
<jyf1987> 对
<tenzu> jyf1987: 你把胸毛露出来他们不就认识了
<edison0354> jyf1987: 悦姐也看到了
<jyf1987> tenzu: 踢了
<XwinX> 站出来看看
<jyf1987> edison0354: 叫她那光盘来
<happyaron> jyf1987: 去踢csslayer
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<happyaron> XwinX: 你也是
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD
<happyaron> XwinX: 这么坚定的gnome2支持者，还不去百家争鸣一下
<XwinX> 我要光盘
<happyaron> XwinX: 找袜子要
<happyaron> XwinX: 让他想办法
<happyaron> lol
<Lavande> :-D袜子怎么跑帝都去了
<jyf1987> XwinX:你去踢场被
<happyaron> XwinX jyf1987 你俩一起踢
<XwinX> kder太多，我不敢
<happyaron> XwinX: 我支持你
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你是红旗的 怕什么
 * Lavande 我来踢，远程踢，咳咳
<happyaron> XwinX: 现场还有斗篷帮你。
<jyf1987> 斗篷在身边 居然没粉丝来
<edison0354> Lavande: 他昨天下午跑过来的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 因为都不知道哪个是斗篷
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<Lavande> edison0354: 真狠……我记得他和banban是同学
<edison0354> happyaron: syq跑过去了
<tenzu> 斗篷在推上也沉默了
<XwinX> 他已经用gnome3b了
<edison0354> Lavande: csslayer和banban是同学？
<happyaron> edison0354: 哈哈
<Lavande> edison0354: 袜子和banban之同学把
<jsmarlay> 呵呵
<happyaron> Lavande: banban是袜子的大师姐
<tenzu> 你们这帮人关系好乱
<Lavande> happyaron: 哈哈
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你在哪
<edison0354> Lavande: 哦
<happyaron> jyf1987: 袜子让我问你
<jsmarlay> ／nick jsm21
<tenzu> happyaron: del是师姐夫么？
<happyaron> tenzu: 嗯
 * Lavande lol
<edison0354> happyaron: 最后那个白衣服的
<happyaron> 嗯
<jsmarlay> 有谁参加ubuntu 11.04 release party 帝都站现场报道贴
<happyaron> edison0354: 袜子说一堆白衣服
<test31> :-D
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<edison0354> pityonline: 你又上来了？
<XwinX> 哈哈哈哈
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你站起来
<edison0354> jyf1987: 他就是最后那个在照相的
<pityonline> edison0354: 开机了
<edison0354> jyf1987: 拿着个烂相机的
<edison0354> pityonline: 冷却了阿
<jsm21> 南瓜在不？
<XwinX> 谁
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你去找那个照相的就行。
<pityonline> happyaron: jyf1987 我看见了
<Lavande> 月下呢，月下在不在
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我已经站起来了吧
<pityonline> edison0354: 稍放了一会儿
<edison0354> pityonline: ……
<XwinX> 拿相机的是谁
<edison0354> pityonline: 你悲剧的风扇阿
<Lavande> 悦姐出现了
<edison0354> XwinX: wzssyqa
<pityonline> jyf1987: 我给你俩拍下来了
<windyhu> 帮帮忙啊，郁闷死了，我用的是unity，想自动挂载windows分区，按照10.10的方法修改/etc/fstab，可是无法使用，后来倒是我显卡出现问题，我重装了几次显卡驱动，还是不行，怎么办啊
<happyaron> XwinX: 拿相机的是袜子
<edison0354> Lavande: 就在我旁边……
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...........
<Lavande> edison0354: 我是说这个频道……
<XwinX> o
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求三星银河
<Destine> 一回休息的时候大家见见咯。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求迅雷离线帐号……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求妹子
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<happyaron> 场外参与者表示羡慕嫉妒恨。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: ~~~~~~~~~~~
<lemonhall> happyaron: .............
<lemonhall> happyaron: 你怎么又在？
<pityonline> happyaron: 考完试就来北京吧，哈哈
<windyhu> 原来分辨率是1920*1080，结果现在这个分辨率显示的中心点偏向了左侧。。。
<happyaron> 我特意来在线参加的。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 你这哪里像个要高考的人
<windyhu> 帮帮忙啊，郁闷死了，我用的是unity，想自动挂载windows分区，按照10.10的方法修改/etc/fstab，可是无法使用，后来倒是我显卡出现问题，我重装了几次显卡驱动，还是不行，怎么办啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<Lavande> happyaron: 哈皮不在帝都阿……
<edison0354> Lavande: 不在的
<tenzu_> 谢特，掉线了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 额。。。 happyaron Destine ........这两个都在？
<happyaron> lemonhall: 忙活一阵子了，当然要在线捧场
<lemonhall> edison0354: 和好了？
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<XwinX> 什么时候休息
<jyf1987> 行了 根袜子拍了张
<lemonhall> happyaron: 和好了？
<pityonline> lemonhall: Destine 在现场，Aron 没能过来
<tenzu> jyf1987: 我要看胸毛，我要看袜子
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求分享迅雷离线帐号
<happyaron> XwinX: 等演小k结束应该就休息了吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求人妻
<pityonline> tenzu: 我这有照片哦
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<happyaron> lemonhall: 。。。。。。。。。
<tenzu> pityonline: 嘿嘿，求真相
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求鬼畜
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<pityonline> tenzu: 我得想想条件啥的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求暖床
<tenzu> pityonline: 烤肉管够
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: WS大叔……
<pityonline> tenzu: sounds good
<tenzu> pityonline: 或者用av跟你交换？
<pityonline> tenzu: 俺们老板留了 300G+
<windyhu> 。。。。有没有人能帮帮忙？？？
<tenzu> pityonline: 那。。。H漫？
<windyhu> 无奈死了都。。。
<pityonline> tenzu: 木兴趣啊，还是吃的比较实惠啊
<tenzu> pityonline: 我只是提出备选方案
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://www.douban.com/note/150796799/
<lemonhall> tenzu: 。。。。你都结婚了，还看H漫啊
<mayli> 北邮现场/??
<edison0354> lemonhall: 刷屏用？
<happyaron> mayli: 嗯
<pityonline> lemonhall: 疼猪有颗年轻的心
<tenzu> lemonhall: 看H漫跟结婚有啥关系？
<jsm373> d
<myke2> happyaron: 发现LTS的软件的确比较old
<lemonhall> tenzu: ...................
<happyaron> myke2: 问题在于你是否的确需要那么新的软件
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你太年轻了。。。。。。
<myke2> happyaron: 遇到正好这个版本的软件有bug比较悲剧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 最下面的几个图好搞笑
<tenzu> 听说月底发布Dungeon Siege 3?
<tenzu> lemonhall: 你太老了
<happyaron> myke2: 如果只是要一两个软件，那单独升级它就可以
<happyaron> 何必要整个系统都升级呢
<myke2> happyaron: dependence
<happyaron> myke2: rebuild法宝
<happyaron> :)
<dream1986> 我一般只要新版本出来了，我就删了系统重新安装新版本
<myke2> happyaron: 我不熟悉rebuild的dependence, 如果aptitude build-dep, 不清楚用老的build-dep能否编译新的
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你多大？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 30+
<lemonhall> edison0354: .........
<jsm21> ....
<happyaron> myke2: 可以试试，能用的几率很大
<tenzu> lemonhall: edison0354 31岁，咋滴？
<myke2> dream1986: 你这样还不如用ArchLinux
<lemonhall> tenzu: 快去生娃
<myke2> happyaron: 对了, 你高考好了?
<tenzu> lemonhall: 不着急，先娱乐几年。重要的是过程
<dream1986> myke2: 我用arch啊，两台电脑一台arch，一台ubuntu
<happyaron> myke2: 没，今天活动特地上来的。
<myke2> dream1986: ArchLinux哪里需要为了新版本而重装系统
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我无聊到想去看高达
<tenzu> happyaron: 啊，我新搞了一台台式机，前天装好了arch+gnome3
<lemonhall> edison0354: 然后又觉得太过于蛋疼。。
<dream1986> myke2: 我说的是ubuntu,
<XwinX> archer了
<lemonhall> tenzu: 配置不错？
<happyaron> tenzu: :P
<tenzu> lemonhall: 5年前的HP某型号workstation
<Lavande> tenzu: 我也上arch+gnome3了
<tenzu> Lavande: shaking hands
<lemonhall> tenzu: 那算好还是算不好？5年前。。。。06年。。。。。workstation就是显卡好
<soiamso> pityonline: 现在用哪个 vps ？
<lemonhall> tenzu: CPU也就2核？
<tenzu> lemonhall: 配置还不错，显卡是fx 1500神马的
<myke2> lemonhall: ......
<myke2> lemonhall: 也就......
<pityonline> soiamso: 还是 burstne 的
<lemonhall> myke2: ............
<pityonline> soiamso: burstnet
<Lavande> tenzu: 握爪
<lemonhall> myke2: 咋了？
<soiamso> pityonline: ssh 好用吗？
<tenzu> lemonhall: dual-core duo
<myke2> lemonhall: 我这里还是P3
<soiamso>  pityonline 发你的地址
<pityonline> soiamso: 现在很少用 ssh 了，一直用 vpn
<lemonhall> myke2: ..........................................
<pityonline> soiamso: 你指网址吗？
<lemonhall> myke2: 你高中生？
<soiamso> pityonline: 自己搭的？
<soiamso> pityonline:  是的
<pityonline> soiamso: vps 是买的
<myke2> lemonhall: 有和贵干
<pityonline> soiamso: http://pityonline.info
<lemonhall> myke2: 好奇。。。
<tenzu> Lavande: 你装了多久了？
<soiamso> pityonline: burst 有vpn ssh 限制吗？
<dream1986> 不过arch有一点不好，就是驱动不太好装，老一点的显卡还好用开源驱动就行了，新一点的开源驱动基本没3D，官方驱动又比较难装，我在这台新电脑中显卡就驱动不上，只好用ubuntu，要不然就两台都用arch了
<Lavande> tenzu: 前两天刚装好阿
<tenzu> dream1986: 闭源驱动有那么难装么？
<soiamso> dream1986: 编译kernel 也不行？
<windyhu> 大家就自己聊天了，没人理我:(
<tenzu> Lavande: 我怎么记得你早些天前就装过？
<myke2> soiamso: 编译kernel能得到闭源驱动?
<lemonhall> pityonline: twitter存在的意义就是。。。。让大家知道你还活着
<tenzu> windyhu: 你是美女的话，求扣扣
<XwinX> pacman 就能装闭源的
<dream1986> tenzu: 安装不难，就是装好了也驱动不上，不知道什么原因，内核模块起不来
<lemonhall> windyhu: 求QQ+1
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<Lavande> tenzu: 对滴，我之前打算装的，但是手里没盘，后来网上整了个U盘，等了几天才到，才开始动手:-D
<soiamso> myke2: 不行，一个兼容闭源驱动的内核？
<lemonhall> windyhu: 求艳照。。求暖床
<windyhu> 晕   还好我不是。。。
<myke2> soiamso: 那你问别人编译kernel干麽
<pityonline> soiamso: 好像没有吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 想当年日本地震，声优都是twitter报平安的
<pityonline> soiamso: 没细了解过
<tenzu> dream1986: 我在mbp上遇到过类似问题，不知道怎么解决
<lemonhall> windyhu: 男人求腹肌照~~一样求暖床
<soiamso> pityonline: 直接就搭 openvpn 了？
<windyhu> 问问系统的问题么 。。。为了我的显卡    还在郁闷中。。。。
<pityonline> lemonhall: 晕
<lemonhall> edison0354: 是啊
<edison0354> tenzu: 把MBP寄来吧……
<tenzu> lemonhall: 你重口啊
<pityonline> soiamso: 让客服开一下 tun/tap 服务
<tenzu> edison0354: 我现在完美解决了
<edison0354> windyhu: 用最新驱动，x11新版和NV旧版不兼容
<lemonhall> tenzu: 把worksation寄过来把
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 把DHD寄来吧
<soiamso> pityonline: 跟这个有关系？
<myke2> happyaron: 你们高考是怎么考的? 考几门?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 把迅雷帐号密码发来吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 把你自己寄过来把
<soiamso> pityonline: openvpn 会有这个问题
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> myke2: 3+X阿
<pityonline> soiamso: 因为自己开的 tun 经常是无效的
<pityonline> soiamso: 开一次就好
<tenzu> lemonhall: edison0354 一台workstation装win7打游戏，一台worksation折腾arch，MBP上只有leopard，oh yeah～～！
<lemonhall> soiamso: 现在的那个NETWORK MANGER支持LT2P么？
<myke2> edison0354: 什么3+x?
<edison0354> myke2: 语文，数学，英语
<lemonhall> soiamso: 我发觉最近自己用SSH都不稳定啊
<myke2> edison0354: x?
<edison0354> myke2: 文综|理综
<happyaron> myke2: 语文数学英语加文综/理综
<lemonhall> ofan: VPS依旧无音信？
<edison0354> tenzu: 装lion阿！
<lemonhall> tenzu: 好吧。。。。。你是有钱人。。。。
<myke2> edison0354: 是否有省市是考10门的
<tenzu> edison0354: 要花钱的吧？
<edison0354> myke2: 广州还哪里来者
<edison0354> myke2: 还上海
<tenzu> lemonhall: 都是学校的机器，恩哼
<lubcat> 扯。考的数量都不一样。
<myke2> edison0354: 上海就考4门......
<edison0354> tenzu: 不要阿，出DP3了
<edison0354> myke2: ……
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我是一个上网本+一个台式机。。。。明年买个MINI好了
<myke2> edison0354: 上海是最少的了
<lubcat> 怎么招生的。
<edison0354> myke2: 我们都是4门阿
<myke2> edison0354: 听说"外地"一般都3+2?
<lemonhall> cfy: 啊，你也在啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: DP3?
<edison0354> myke2: 没
<edison0354> lemonhall: 恩
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> lemonhall: 嗯
<tenzu> edison0354: dp3是啥？
<cfy> edison0354: ?
<lemonhall> edison0354: 恩个毛
<lemonhall> edison0354: DP3是啥？
<edison0354> tenzu: developer preview吧好像是
<myke2> edison0354: 说什么只有像上海等少数坚持3+1
<edison0354> lemonhall: 都是3+X阿
<tenzu> lemonhall: 你比我有钱，你都是自己买的
<lemonhall> edison0354: tenzu 尼玛啊。。。。developer preview写成dp3......
<tenzu> edison0354: 不折腾，麻烦
<myke2> edison0354: 不对, 理综是什么意思
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> myke2: 综合阿，一门课阿
<happyaron> myke2: 理化生
<myke2> edison0354: 我们这里理化生综合是折算成20分的好像
<edison0354> myke2: 不懂
<tenzu> lemonhall: 自己吧手砍了吧
<myke2> edison0354: 然后从理科中选出一个150
<myke2> edison0354: 就是150 + 150 + 150 + 150 + 20还是30忘了.
<soiamso> pityonline: 也就是改动 网卡驱动的话就要找客服
<soiamso> pityonline: 在一叶那里买的？
<myke2> edison0354: 我们这里人大代表嚷嚷要取消文理分科
<tenzu> 文理本来就不应该分科
<cfy> myke2: 赶快毕业...不然就难了...
<happyaron> myke2: 一帮250，不分文理学生得累死。
<test31> ...
<test31> 文理不分好
<jlzhang> ...
<pityonline> soiamso: 是的
<myke2> happyaron: 具体怎么不分文理也搞不清, 是否是考 语文数学英语物理化学生物政治历史 呢?
<lemonhall> myke2: 直接取消高考算了
<myke2> lemonhall: 取消高考就完蛋了
<happyaron> lemonhall: 那就更没公平可言了
<Evanescence> 我的鼠标主题不能正常显示，（正常的情况下是默认的白色，其他的都正常显示为更换后的鼠标主题，是怎么回事阿)
<cfy> Kandu: 输出500M的0xff到某个文件.C用了0.47s.lisp用了0.6秒.
<myke2> cfy: 用dd呢?
<tenzu> happyaron: 文理不分科，学生自主选择语数外和两门辅修课程。因为文科数学和理科语文偏简单
<cfy> myke2:  Kandu: 这是C 代码 http://paste2.org/p/1416671
<pityonline> 好像完事儿了，收拾东西
<cfy> myke2: dd本身如何产生0xff?
<cfy> myke2: 我以前是dd+tr,速度很慢.
<soiamso> cfy: 你那个C 优化了吗？
<myke2> cfy: 你用C怎么产生0xff? read() write()?
<cfy> soiamso: 直接gcc的.
<myke2> cfy: fread?
<myke2> cfy: 还是什么
<tenzu> pityonline: 刚才袜子不是说之后还有啥啥啥么
<myke2> cfy: 有一些底层函数的
<cfy> myke2: 看我C代码.创建数组以后memset了一下
<happyaron> tenzu: 在我镇，一切给学生减负的措施的结果都是给学生增加负担
<myke2> tenzu: 一般文理不分科的意思是选科全部取消
<cfy> myke2: 你写下看看.
<cfy> myke2: http://paste2.org/p/1416671
<happyaron> tenzu: 我就是减负长大的，听见减负就难受。越减负负担越重。
<myke2> cfy: 我不懂
<cfy> myke2: ...
<myke2> cfy: 上次看见byvoid说的
<tenzu> happyaron: 我说的是我认为应该的样子。官老爷们通常是不管学生死活的
<tenzu> myke2: 我没经历过，out了
<myke2> cfy: 都用FILE结构体了
<cfy> myke2: 反正是1.2倍,我觉得lisp已经比较快了.
<happyaron> tenzu: 呵呵
<cfy> myke2: 我水平如此.......你来帮我优化一下?
<myke2> cfy: 记得FILE不快, 我去看看
<myke2> cfy: 不过你代码里面怎么赋值"="左右都不空格的
<myke2> cfy: 还有函数的形式参数
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无法通过路由器上网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331318&p=2328446#p2328446 安装10.10版本，原来用adsl上网没问题，后来改成路由器通过dhcp自动分配地址，无法上网，该如何设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tstj007 — 2011-05-15 15:37
<cfy> myke2: ....
<soiamso> cfy:  这个C还不算最快吧 ？
<RuiZi> 哈哈
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯.你写个吧.我没有经验
<myke2> cfy: nmap?
<soiamso> cfy: 我也没有，
<cfy> myke2: 不懂.
<lubcat> --+
<myke2> cfy: 是读入用的
<cfy> soiamso: 能写得更快么?我只是突然想比较一下lisp输出500M的0xff和C的速度差别.
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，差不多了
<cfy> soiamso: 我的结果显示差不多lisp的时间是C的1.2倍
<cfy> Kandu: 什么?
<myke2> cfy: 写错了, 是mmap
<Kandu> cfy: 速度
<cfy> myke2: 嗯.
<cfy> Kandu: pascal呢?
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道
<myke2> cfy: ä½ man mmap
<myke2> cfy: pascal如果用read, write很慢
<cfy> Kandu: 要不您试试? http://paste2.org/p/1416671 把42改成500
<cfy> myke2: 我只是一般比较一下 :)
<happyaron> 现场的同学，再直播下情况？
<Kandu> cfy: 你試吧
<soiamso>  cfy  你写到 shm 里，能比较出什么？
<cfy> Kandu: 我不会pascal.....
<myke2> cfy: pascal的速度和printf相近
<RuiZi> 还没完呢啊
<cfy> soiamso: 那写到哪里你觉得合理?
<Kandu> cfy: 學了再試唄
<lemonhall> .................
<cfy> Kandu: .....
<Kandu> cfy: 我得離開下了  :)
<soiamso> cfy: 写到磁盘上
<lemonhall> PARTY到底是干吗的？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你在哪里？
<cfy> soiamso: 那我试试
<cfy> soiamso: 一次尝试, (/ 6.258 5.951)
<cfy> soiamso: 1.05倍
<cfy> soiamso: 换成了写到/home/cfy/
<myke2> cfy: 尝试下mmap
<cfy> myke2: 你不是说读取的么?我只是输出啊.你是说吧一个文件mmap了以后.再?
<cfy> 我试试
<myke2> cfy: 我google了下发现可以的
<myke2> cfy: 代码好像是这样的
<myke2> cfy: int fd = open("foo.txt", O_RDWR | O_CREAT | O_TRUNC);
<myke2> cfy: if (fd < 0)
<myke2> cfy:         ; //Wrong!
<edison0354> lemonhall: 帝都阿
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不是，我是说你是不是也去参加什么PARTY了
<cfy> myke2: paste一下啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 怎么可能没有……
<myke2> cfy: 你google下, 我还没找到特别正式的文档
<cfy> myke2: 再说...目前对于C不关心:) 要是能把lisp写得更快我倒是有兴趣 XD
<myke2> cfy: http://hi.baidu.com/ah%5F%5Ffu/blog/item/8fc8132491bb833b8644f9f5.html
<myke2> cfy: 用munmap
<lubcat> 又掉了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 人呢？
<edison0354> cfy: 你又来IRC了……
<myke2> cfy: 目前对于C不关心:) 要是能用数据结构优化各种算法我倒是有兴趣 XD
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你在现场啊
<cfy> myke2: 呵呵.不用试.那人说快 59%.那么lisp比c=2了.也还好.
<cfy> edison0354: ........
<edison0354> lemonhall: 礼品都是我们搬过来的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 啥礼品？
<myke2> cfy: 你不愿意试就算了, 反正我不研究这种的. 不过那人试的结果你看了就信了, 表示对你的科学精神相当怀疑.
<cfy> myke2: .....
<edison0354> lemonhall: 光盘阿，圆珠笔阿神马的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求妹子
<lemonhall> edison0354: 圆珠笔是上面有UBUNTU图案的那种？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 恩
<cfy> myke2: 假设那人正确......假设不正确,下次再试......
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求图片
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没照相机
<lemonhall> edison0354: 私底下求 Destine 照片。。。。。。。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 各种求
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……人家不给你看……
<tenzu> lemonhall: 你会被跨省灭口的
<lemonhall> tenzu: 求被 happyaron 灭口
<hata> http://juetuzhi.net/2011/05/pao-xiao-ti-zhao-pin.html
<happyaron> lemonhall: 我成全你？
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<happyaron> lol
<hata> k兄为啥不上来说title
<RavenChan> cfy, 你的服务器快到期了吧?
<cfy> RavenChan: 10月吧
<RavenChan> cfy, 那那个合租计划是什么时候开始？
<hello_> cfy: 你的什么服务器？？？
<cfy> hello_: vps
<hata> http://www.guao.hk/posts/compact-navigation-a-new-and-thin-version-of-chrome-ui.html
<hello_> cfy: 如何收费？
<cfy> hello_: 一叶那里买的.
<soiamso> cfy: 多少钱的？
<cfy> soiamso: 30每月.就一叶那个.
<soiamso> cfy: 主要用来干什么的？
<cfy> soiamso: ç¿».....
<XwinX> 人少了好多
<soiamso> cfy: ssh 翻吧
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯.是
<hello_> cfy: 多人用你的吗？
<cfy> hello_: 不认识你......表示ignore了你的问题.
<soiamso> cfy:  alipay 付款合租吗？
<hello_> cfy: that`s cool...
<jyfl987> 人都泡了
<edison0354> jyfl987: ……
<cfy> soiamso: 不了:)
<soiamso> cfy: 超员了？
<cfy> RavenChan: ....消失了?
<jyfl987> 没几个人
<cfy> myke2: 表示本来看了这个 http://cybertiggyr.com/ios0/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Comparing I/O Speeds of C, C++, & Lisp
<RavenChan> cfy, ?
<jyfl987> 腾腾用的是苹果，鄙视
<happyaron> jyfl987: 疼疼用的是苹果机装linux
<myke2> http://www.byvoid.com/blog/ms-defamation-linux/
<happyaron> jyfl987: 比用苹果还xx
<^k^> ⇪ title: 微软诋毁Linux的演示文稿 « Beyond the Void
<myke2> cfy: http://www.byvoid.com/blog/ms-defamation-linux/
<myke2> MaskRay: 昨天晚上想到一个性质
<jyfl987> 更脑残
<soiamso>  cfy 测试完写硬盘的性能差别了吗？
<cfy> soiamso: 早测完了...
<cfy> soiamso: lisp更快了....接近1了...
<myke2> MaskRay: 任意网络流都能拆成若干个路径流
<tenzu> jyfl987: 我没啊，mbp装的mac OS
<cfy> soiamso: 1.05了.
<cfy> myke2: win对我来说最大的优势是可以跑 闪讯客户端..而linux不行...导致我快要不能上网了...sb的电信.
<happyaron> cfy: 逆向它
<happyaron> cfy: 然后在你的路由器上跑
<happyaron> cfy: 天天折腾，这点小事难不倒你的，哈哈。
<cfy> happyaron: ......我哪有这本事....我准备 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/141097.htm
<myke2> happyaron: +1
<myke2> cf
<myke2> cfy: http://paste2.org/p/1416671
<myke2> cfy: 第5行你怎么把这么大的变量放stack?
<happyaron> cfy: 难不成你还要在路由器上跑个虚拟机？
<happyaron> cfy: 如果你不逆向它，那你的500块可就真败家了。
<happyaron> lol
<cfy> happyaron: 唉.路由器带回家用好了....大不了少上点网.多刊点书....
<cfy> 看点书
<myke2> cfy: 至少要static int
<mayli> cfy: 靠谱，靠谱，跑个虚拟机吧
<happyaron> cfy: 那也败家。lol
<cfy> myke2: static了以后啥区别?
<myke2> cfy: 一个是add $xxxx, %esp
<happyaron> cfy: 华三用的挺好，为啥要倒退用闪迅呢
<myke2> cfy: addl $xxxx, %esp分配的
<cfy> myke2: ...不懂....
<cfy> happyaron: sb的学校,sb的电信.
<happyaron> cfy: 进步一点用vpn/pppoe拨号多好
<cfy> happyaron: 表示不能理解学校那sb
<myke2> cfy: 而且不需要memset的
<happyaron> 呵呵
<donkorarmy> 我肋个去
<cfy> happyaron: 闪讯貌似是pppoe+不让共享网络.貌似是这样的.
<donkorarmy> 终于来了。。。
<myke2> cfy: 我记得C有办法初始化赋值的
<happyaron> cfy: 那你就给它逆向了
<pityonline> 我让苏总把 irc 放屏幕上
<mayli> happyaron: 这个学校vpn/pppoe的话，那会是相当的卡吧
<happyaron> cfy: pppoe有开源实现。
<cfy> myke2: ...表示作为lisper....看到lisp跑的不错以后....懒得优化C咯
<happyaron> mayli: 别听华三那帮人吹
<cfy> happyaron: ?pppoe开源实现?家里不都是pppoe么?
<happyaron> mayli: 如果真那么垃圾，为啥外国大学很多用vpn，而家用很多pppoe
<happyaron> cfy: 我是说你逆向了闪迅，不用自己从头实现整个协议啊
<mayli> happyaron: 就是听他们吹的，并且的确有个学校pppoe，高峰慢死……
<happyaron> mayli: 你看联通/电信的为啥就正常呢
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.到时候试试.不过目前可是完全不会...
<happyaron> mayli: 他们的用户量难道比学校少？
<happyaron> cfy:  呵呵
<happyaron> mayli: VPN
<happyaron> mayli: vpn和pppoe都经过了isp级的考研
<happyaron> 考验
<happyaron> 而华三的东西，最多就是一个学校。
<happyaron> 差距很显然的，只是会的人少。
<lemonhall> edsion不在。。。。ofan不在  jyf1887也不在。。。。
<lemonhall> 人都不在了啊
<mayli> happyaron: 不过感觉用pppoe的方案的学校明显慢啊
<myke2> lemonhall: 有什么问题? 可以问喜欢折腾的人.
<oppih> 投影了 o
<happyaron> mayli: 我觉得还是网络铺设的问题。
<XwinX> 我在线
<tenzu> 哼哼
<pityonline> 手机上的
<oppih> 直播中……
<XwinX> 哦
<jyfl987> le
<pityonline> 露脸了
<tenzu> 什么时候能露脸啊？
<happyaron> tenzu: 你可以开个视频
<happyaron> oppih: 给疼博士开个视频吧
<alpha080> oppih: 哪里有直播视频啊？
<tenzu> 我在家，没穿衣服
<XwinX> hello
<mayli> happyaron: 估计pppoe不适合100M介入的校园环境，家用ADSL的接入还是比较慢的
<edison0354> lemonhall: ~~~~~~~~~~
<lemonhall> tenzu: .........
<jyfl987> haha
<jyfl987> 等到今天了
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你喜欢裸奔的啊
<^k^> XwinX, 好  ㍨ 
<mayli> oppih: 同问
<tenzu> lemonhall: 裤衩还是穿了的
<myke2> happyaron: 对了, 国内网速有限制的?
<lemonhall> tenzu: 这么重口
<soiamso> mayli: 设备不归贵
<jyfl987> pityonline 人泥
<edison0354> tenzu: 疼疼亮了
<hello_> test
<happyaron> mayli: 现在都用光纤了，早都不是adsl了，认证依然是pppoe
<^k^> hello_, ....  ㍨ 
<tenzu> edison0354: 我怎么就亮了啊？
<happyaron> mayli: 外国大学校园，不少用vpn
<mayli> happyaron: 家用光纤？
<happyaron> mayli: 光纤进楼
<tenzu> happyaron: NTU算一个，NUS也算一个
<happyaron> tenzu: 嗯
<tenzu> happyaron: 我现在就连着办公室机器
<mayli> happyaron: 我们小区不给办ADSL了…貌似就是能力不够呢
<myke2> happyaron: 我们这里还是adsl
<happyaron> 呵呵
<hello_> hello there
<mayli> oppih: 视频？
<happyaron> oppih: 给疼博开个视频专场？
<happyaron> tenzu: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<tenzu> 现在打钱也没有激情的看
<lemonhall> tenzu: 有胸肌 没？
<tenzu> 晚了
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: 疼猪
<tenzu> lemonhall: 没胸肌没腹肌没胸毛
<tenzu> qiang_liu8183: 鸭大
<oppih> hello every guy
<lemonhall> tenzu: 哎~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<tenzu> hello every gay
<happyaron> qiang_liu8183: 鸭大好
<lemonhall> oppih: hello gya
 * tonghuix ubuntu release party帝都站依然还在进行中，现在是intallfast
<happyaron> tenzu: ...
<lemonhall> oppih: hello gay
<happyaron> tonghuix: great
<myke2> happyaron: 今天ubuntu release?
<qiang_liu8183> happyaron: hi
<mayli> tonghuix: 来个直播吧，视频的最好
<lemonhall> tonghuix: install fast?
<oppih> 谁那里有视频？
<happyaron> myke2: 今天北京的release party
<edison0354> lemonhall: 。。。。。。
<myke2> happyaron: 什么意思
<lemonhall> edison0354: ?
<happyaron> qiang_liu8183: irc直播
<qiang_liu8183> happyaron: 谁去了？
<XwinX> :)
<happyaron> qiang_liu8183: 投影到方校长家现场
<oppih> 视频应该已经没什么东西了吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求悦姐照片
<mayli> happyaron: irc视频直播
<happyaron> qiang_liu8183: XwinX oppih 什么的
<oppih> 我们这边人都基本上散了哦
<lemonhall> oppih: 你哪里？
<edison0354> lemonhall: IRC现在在屏幕上投着呢
<happyaron> myke2: 就是大家聚一聚啥的
<tenzu> 方校长千秋万代
<lemonhall> edison0354: 哈哈哈哈哈
<tonghuix> 刚才同志们在抢礼物呢
 * lemonhall Destine 好~~~~~~~~
<edison0354> lemonhall: 悦姐不给你看
<myke2> happyaron: 为什么叫做release
<XwinX> :(..
<tenzu> lemonhall: 你这是作死啊
<qiang_liu8183> happyaron: 本来想去来着，出门在路上被一小妞追尾了
<qiang_liu8183> happyaron: 6_6
<happyaron> myke2: 发布啊。
<happyaron> qiang_liu8183: 呵呵，现在那边的人能看到咱们说话。
<tenzu> qiang_liu8183: 然后去医院发生了夜勤病栋？
<lemonhall> ...........................
<happyaron> lol
<stalins> hello
<mayli> hello，大家好
<XwinX> vincnd 在不在
<qiang_liu8183> happyaron: 是么，8错
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: 洞你头
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求DHD
<^k^> stalins, 好  ㍨ 
<myke2> happyaron: 不是早发布了?
<tenzu> qiang_liu8183: 我要是去了北京，你要请我吃烤鸭啊
<yetist> vincnd, 
<myke2> happyaron: 现在青年节都过了
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我中午吃的就是烤鸭
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: 没问题，把你烤了都行
<happyaron> myke2: 但是大家还没聚呢，呵呵
<lemonhall> tenzu: 美味啊
<test31> myke2: release party
<test31> 重点在party。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我中午吃的牛肉，BEEF!
<happyaron> 在方校长家开的。
<pityonline> 疼猪注意影响
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
 * happyaron Destine 好样的，干得漂亮。
<tenzu> someone is kicked by ass
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 安装 chrome 浏览器后，怎么启动？谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331323&p=2328497#p2328497 刚刚在 google 官网下载安装了chrome，就是chrome的 linux 版本的4个下载的第二个amd 64，看起来似乎安装成功，怎么看不到启动图标呢？ 即便把默认浏览器设置为chrome ，也还是一样，只不过启动 FF 的时候，问一下，是 ...
<yetist> vincnd, 
<myke2> happyaron: 方校长? 北邮?
<qiang_liu8183> happyaron: 校长家里好大
<hata> 现在有哪些推的第三方平台可以修改关注？
<happyaron> myke2: en
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<happyaron> qiang_liu8183: 呵呵，食堂大？
<happyaron> lemonhall: 你悲剧了。
<test31> 10.10的时候说好来我们学校的。。。竟然临时改了。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 你们两个怎么一和好就这么给力。。。。。。。。。
<oppih_> 刚才掉线了
<happyaron> test31: 你是哪个校的？
<myke2> Destine: 要ban应该ban nick.
<qiang_liu8183> happyaron: 会有人上传现场视频么？
<XwinX> vincnd在不在
<alvin_rxg> yetist: 0x0001 ???
<test31> happyaron：北科
<happyaron> qiang_liu8183: 不知，没听说有人录
<oppih_> 我们这里现场没有做录像
<mayli> qiang_liu8183: 如果不是直播没有什么趣味呢
<oppih_> 不过有拍照 的
<tenzu> 我要看美女照片啊，nnd
<edison0354> lemonhall: 。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 美女+1
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: 俗
<happyaron> test31: 呃，北科联系联系后来就说不合适了啊。。。
<tenzu> 我要看鸭大和美女的合影啊
<pityonline> tenzu: 听话
<tenzu> qiang_liu8183: 还俗么？
<myke2> happyaron: 那地方也干开party的事情?
<test31> happyaron: 都是万恶的某些领导。。。
<pityonline> tenzu: 你得乖点儿哦
<lemonhall> tenzu: 鸭大是水？
<happyaron> myke2: 哪地方？
<csslayer> 围观
<tenzu> pityonline: 好吧。。。
<csslayer> 啊哈哈，我也上来了。。。
<myke2> happyaron: 北邮?
<happyaron> myke2: 现在就在北邮开呢啊。
<lemonhall> pityonline: 你？
<tenzu> pityonline: 现在在直播么？
<happyaron> csslayer: 拜见踢馆的。
<myke2> happyaron: 首长出席的?
<tenzu> lemonhall: 不认识猪嘴鸭子大大？
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我只认识你。。。。。。而且发觉你还喜欢裸奔。。。。
<happyaron> myke2: 没
<pityonline> lemonhall: 什么？
<pityonline> tenzu: 当然在直播了
<tenzu> lemonhall: 屁，我都不认识你
<qiang_liu8183> 各位先聊。晚上上网找视频，下了，修车去了......
<tonghuix_> 现在会场网速有点慢。。。我在教师最后面，无线信号稍差
<qiang_liu8183> bye all
<lemonhall> tenzu: 还好你不认识。。。 = =
<happyaron> qiang_liu8183: 鹅大再见
 * pityonline 一只猥琐的疼猪出现在大屏猪上了
<lubcat> ....
 * tenzu release party的众位美女，大家好，小生的推是@iTenzu，请follow
<lubcat> 有投影不？
<lubcat> 给个瞧瞧
<tenzu> pityonline: 你看行么？
<csslayer> happyaron: 还不是你请我来的，主谋啊！
<happyaron> csslayer: :P
<pityonline> tenzu: 你给美女们发上推利器吧
<test31> tenzu: 字太小，没人看得到
<lemonhall> edison0354: shellex去了没有么？
<tonghuix_> 我用的x-chat，为啥看不到大家的聊天记录
<oppih_> pityonline 还在现场么？
<tenzu> pityonline: 哦了，我还刚找到个ssh，一年有效，要不？
<vincnd> 呃
<pityonline> 我们在现场把屏蔽录下来哪类
<pityonline> oppih_: 在 Levin 旁边
<oppih_> 哦，看到了
<roxser> 下回网络直播吧
<csslayer> 啊，呼唤合影
<vincnd> 刚才看到有人呼唤，现在貌似来晚了
<csslayer> 啊呼唤饭醉
<happyaron> csslayer: 有空把slides发给我
<roxser> 合影吧
<oppih_> 来合影吧
<csslayer> happyaron: 我正在上传到docs
<happyaron> 来吧来吧
<lemonhall> 我只是很好奇relesese party都做啥。。。。
<oppih_> 在的人都上台好了
<pityonline> 大家合影吧
<happyaron> csslayer: 好的，在校长家使用vpn安全
<edison03541> lemonhall: 她好像不是帝都的阿
<tenzu> lemonhall: 一群人吹牛打屁装ubuntu
<oppih_> 没人响应……
<tenzu> lemonhall: 就是干这个
<roxser> 现上台
<csslayer> happyaron: 我不用vpn怎么传啊……docs不是被gfw了……
<happyaron> oppih_: ...
 * tenzu 茄子～～～！
<lemonhall> tenzu: 恩。。。。+1
<lubcat> .....
<vincnd> 这就过来
<tonghuix> 现在同志们都赶紧來吧
<happyaron> csslayer: 呵呵
<oppih_> 合影咯~~~~
<tenzu> lemonhall: 上次NTU的release party还有点吃的喝的
<test31> 。。。
<tonghuix> 现在合影！
 * lemonhall ================================================
 * tenzu 茄子～～～！
<ElvisWang> coming
 * lemonhall ================================================
<soiamso> tenzu: 。。。
 * lemonhall ================================================
<happyaron> 其实。。。
<tenzu> soiamso: 咋？
<lubcat> ......
<test31> tenzu: 要被kicked
<string> test
<lubcat> .test
<^k^> string, ....  ㍨ 
<ukyoi> 我先发个……待会照相照上。
<hata> 球相片，跨省跟踪
<tenzu> test31: 为啥会被kick？
<string> 哪位宅男有空，帮忙送送我妹妹陈悦回家
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我对吃喝比较感兴趣
<tenzu> string: 我
<soiamso> tenzu: 现场多人用m$吗？
<lemonhall> string: .............................................................................................
<string> 速报名
<tenzu> soiamso: 我不在现场啊
<happyaron> string: 你是？
<lemonhall> string: 你这是引狼入室啊
<test31> 。。。
<soiamso> 现场多人用m$吗？
<test31> string: 确定？
<string> 我是junyi, aron
<alvin_rxg> 陈悦是谁
<tenzu> lemonhall: 那种类型的吃的？
<mayli> string: 纯炫耀
<cfy> RavenChan: 试试你能不能用cfy@来登陆我那vps
<happyaron> string: 你送呗，要不让wzssyqa送。
<lemonhall> mayli: 人家是妹妹
<hata> 都用m$和苹果，囧死了
<lubcat> 。。
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 上下文可以看出，是一个女的
<lemonhall> mayli: 又不是说，送我妹子回家
<tenzu> string: 君怡？
<mayli> lemonhall: 也是炫耀
<lemonhall> mayli: ............
<oppih_> 拍完照片，
<string> OK，aron，那就让wzssyqa送
<tonghuix> 合影完毕。。。快传论坛上吧
<happyaron> string: 你呢
<vincnd> 撤了先……
<csslayer> 呼唤吃喝！
<ElvisWang> Leaving
 * lemonhall 哪位现在有空，送我男朋友 edison03541 回家。。。。。。。
<oppih_> 先下线了
<happyaron> string: wzssyqa也不认路啊
<oppih_> 收拾东西去
<oppih_> exit
<ElvisWang> Bye
<ukyoi> 开始撤退了啊……
<edison0354> lemonhall: æ­»
<tenzu> 结束了？
<happyaron> csslayer: 快去说你饿了
<test31> 。
<happyaron> csslayer: 否则就没了
<happyaron>  string 你们不出去腐败了？
<hata> 妹子怎么分配
<csslayer> 我饿死了啊……
 * pityonline 俺们刚才合影了
<string> 我这些天比较累：）
<pityonline> csslayer: 我也饿了
<happyaron> le
<csslayer> 我真饿了……老实说
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我饿了。。。。
<tenzu> pityonline: 我要看合影
<happyaron> levin108: 你才上来
<soiamso> pityonline: 带相机了吗？
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我这儿有薯片
<happyaron> levin108: 有空把slides发给我
<happyaron> :)
<pityonline> soiamso: 带了，晚上发图
 * mayli pityonline 围观
<lemonhall> pityonline: 记得晚上发啊。。。尤其是妹子的
<edison03541> pityonline: 你有合影吗？
<edison03541> pityonline: 你是照相……
<pityonline> tenzu: 晚上发
<lemonhall> happyaron: ........................
<edison03541> lemonhall: ……
<pityonline> edison03541: 我是照相滴
<lemonhall> happyaron: 都结束了还踢我。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> = =
<edison03541> lemonhall: ^
<test31> pityonline: 求发论坛
<edison03541> lemonhall: ……
<tenzu> 来门嚎被爆菊了？
<Destine> bye
<pityonline> test31: 就是发到论坛上
<lemonhall> edison03541: 找个好男人送你回家吧。。。。。。。。
<tenzu> 恭送悦姐
<test31> pityonline: PL
<maruxiao> 呃
<tonghuix> 同志们先撤了，今天的大会是胜利的大会，伟大的大会，充满欢笑的大会！在方校长的地方开的大会是充满乐趣的大会！
<ukyoi> tonghuix: 说得对……
<lemonhall> ............
<test31> 方校长+1
<happyaron> 哈哈
<mayli> tonghuix: 这跟方校长有两毛钱关系》
<mayli> tonghuix: 这跟方校长有两毛钱关系？
<happyaron> mayli: 在方校长的地盘上开的
<test31> 0.5元的关系
<edison0354> 。。。。。。
<happyaron> edison0354: 你们不去腐败吗？
<edison0354> happyaron: 不知
<happyaron> edison0354: csslayer 说想腐败去
<happyaron> edison0354: 你们商量商量，哈哈
 * lemonhall 求个好男人送 edison0354 回宿舍
<yuishy> tenzu, 通过吧
<happyaron> lemonhall: 不需要
<edison0354> happyaron: 悦姐也想去
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯，我知道她想去
<tenzu> yuishy: 通过啥？
<happyaron> edison0354: 要不然干嘛在这里一直追击你们，hoho
<yuishy> 你的推特不是保护了么？
<lemonhall> 都闪了
<happyaron> tenzu: 人家要fo你。。。
<tenzu> yuishy: 啊，不好意思啊，马上通过
<maruxiao> release party 最终收拾阶段
<yuishy> 你们在方校长的地盘翻墙，太张目了
<lemonhall> tenzu: 都闪了，去吃些西红柿，然后晚上把红警通了
<tenzu> lemonhall: 红警？
<lubcat> 残局了。这么快
<lemonhall> tenzu: 恩，红警3
<happyaron> 学习了，各位886,有事发邮件找我。
<tenzu> 恭送老小
<happyaron> 疼疼再见。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 你终于走了。。。。
<Kandu> 走之前踢 lemonhall 一腳吧
<lemonhall> Kandu: = =
<Kandu> lemonhall: 紅警3和 sc2 比如何？
<lemonhall> Kandu: 垃圾
<cfy> lemonhall: 大叔再见..........
<Kandu> lemonhall: sc2 玩得如何了
<happyaron> 忘了件事。
<lemonhall> Kandu: 任务？
<tenzu> 回来踢来门嚎？
<Kandu> lemonhall: 遭遇戰
<lemonhall> ................
<happyaron> :)
<cfy> lemonhall: 原来不是大叔走....
<Kandu> 啦啦，果然踢一腳了
<cfy> 大叔被kick了.....
<tenzu> oh yeah~~!
<lemonhall> .............................
<cfy> lemonhall: 太可怜了.......
<happyaron> lemonhall: 我下了，哈哈
<lemonhall> 今天我被踢了多少次啊
<cfy> lemonhall: 都为啥被踢?
<lemonhall> cfy: 两夫妇一起踢我。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Kandu> lemonhall: 遭遇戰
<lemonhall> Kandu: 没，我都玩任务。。。。遭遇战SC2不玩的
<tenzu> lemonhall: 你多大岁数？
<lemonhall> tenzu: 28了
<tenzu> lemonhall: 果然是大叔
<Kandu> lemonhall: 你肯定是處男
<lemonhall> Kandu: ....................................
<lemonhall> 无力吐嘈。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 好吧。。。没你大
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我还嫩着呢
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你不都31了么？
<tenzu> lemonhall: 对啊
<tenzu> lemonhall: 但是保养的好
<lemonhall> tenzu: ......................
<lemonhall> tenzu: 好吧。。。我肾亏
<lemonhall> - -
<tenzu> lemonhall: 新加坡有补腰精
<lemonhall> tenzu ...........
<lemonhall> tenzu: 1个月没有打开WIN7
<lemonhall> tenzu: 更新也有300MB。。加上软件。。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 错怪UBUNTU这些发行版了
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我不更新win7，更新了总有麻烦
<lemonhall> 吃东西去，你一说鸭子我就来食欲了
<tenzu> 吃薯片Ing
<hello_> ..........
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Ubuntu系统有“记事本”吗？为什么我安装了这个系统之后就不能正常打开文本文档？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331334&p=2328554#p2328554 Ubuntu系统有“记事本”吗？为什么我安装了这个系统之后就不能正常打开文本文档？而且在Ubuntu上创建的文本在Windows系统上显示的却是乱码或者干脆 ...
<lubcat> 小k是哪位？
<stalins> 嗨
<stalins> 大家好啊
<^k^> stalins, 好  ㍩ 
<txc> 咦
<z777> cfy: hi
<z777> emacs sematic 分析不出 C 定义 怎么办
<cfy> z777: hi
<hata> openbox是不是backbox里面出来的？
<maruxiao> Hi 各位好
<maruxiao> ……
<hata> hi
<z777> cfy:  emacs sematic 分析不出 C 定义 怎么办
<^k^> hata, 好  ㍩ 
<cfy> z777: sorry,but i don't know
<cfy> z777: http://ilisp.blog.163.com/blog/static/18518832320114154125280/
<cfy> z777: 输出500M的0xff到某个文件.比较C和common lisp的速度
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<maruxiao> 为啥这次帝都 release party 有大量的 Deepin 的盘……
<z777> cfy: 没什么好比的
<cfy> maruxiao: 这样不好么.....
<cfy> z777: 为啥?
<barcastar> 有人用了11.04感觉好的吗？
<maruxiao> cfy: 只是想知道下……
<cfy> maruxiao: 看错....看成debian了....
<cfy> maruxiao: 同问...为啥是deepin...
<stalins> 好
<barcastar> 大家都能顺利地进入桌面吗？；
<stalins> 能
<barcastar> 为什么我每次都像是冒险一样呢？有时候进得去，多数时间不行……
<lofwind> 好像是说官方盘不够，而deepin又正好来凑热闹，就带了100cd
<lofwind> cfy: 为什么别人叫你折腾鬼？
<maruxiao> 官方盘卡海关了…… deepin 是怎么凑进来的= =
<cfy> lofwind: 不知道....
<barcastar> 我进系统的时候，有个命令行光标闪烁，然后整个屏幕闪一下，要是屏幕有背光，基本就能进去，没有就黑屏了，任何按钮无效，由于是笔记本，所以只能强制关机……
<stalins> ……
<stalins> 你什么本啊？
<txc>  在ubuntu里面做笔记的话，用什么比较好点呢……
<stalins> tomnote?
<stalins> tomboy notes
<txc> stalins: tomboy notes?
<stalins> yep
<stalins> txc:yep
<barcastar> stalins: 联想Y460
<txc> stalins: yep 是个什么软件呢？
<stalins> 是yes的意思……
<lubcat> ........
<txc> 呃
<txc> 你说的那个  是系统自带的个吧
<stalins> barcastar: 你装的是64位还是32位的？
<stalins> 是
<barcastar> 32
<Kandu> cfy: 怎麼不用 vps 建個 blog
<barcastar> stalins: 32位
<maruxiao> launchpad 能换邮箱么……
<stalins> 奇怪
<barcastar> stalins: 我是从原来的10.10版本升级过来的……
<cfy> Kandu: 这不一样的么.一样的发贴啊.就是回复需要注册了.
<stalins> ……
<maruxiao> 当年注册时候的邮箱不用了……
<stalins> 不清楚……
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，而且還更方便，別人都給做好了
<cfy> Kandu: 是啊.不用担心出什么安全问题啥的.反正我就发点关于lisp.
<txc> stalins: 那个里面，不能加图片什么的呢
<txc> 不知道像evernote那样的软件 有木呢？
<stalins> 你可以考虑移植一个
<Kandu> cfy: emacs 里，做筆記什麼的，添加圖片，富文本方便么？
<cfy> Kandu: 图片不方便
<cfy> Kandu: 貌似图片不方便
<cfy> Kandu: 作笔记有个org mode无敌的吧.
 * edison0354 我到宿舍了。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，不過 irc 客戶端也能互發圖片， emacs 里用 lisp 做到這點應該很容易吧？
<cfy> Kandu: 应该可以吧.不清楚elisp的能力:)
<stalins> doit.im不错
<cuihao> 体验一把zh-con, 开weechat进来了 -v-
<cuihao> zhcon输入法真难用
<cuihao> freeflyingvoices, 82 normals)                            cuihao
<cuihao> ...
<test31> cuihao: 记得是全拼
<cuihao> 也就全拼能用了
<moriramar> 有人使用 Thunderbird + Enigmail 的嗎？
<tang_> 大家好啊！
<moriramar> tang_: 好。
<tang_> 你才来？
<tang_> moriramar,
<tang_> ？
<cuihao> test
<^k^> cuihao, ....  ㍪ 
<tang_> 我不怎么会英语
<tang_> 崔浩？
<moriramar> tang_: 沒。
<hello_> 有谁用google?
<moriramar> hello_: 我……
<tang_> moriramar, 你干嘛
<hello_> moriramar: 那东西真的是google吗？
<hello_> moriramar: 上不了http://code.google.com/appengine/
<tenzu> oh，胡须
<hello_> moriramar: 求救 tenzu
<tenzu> sup？
<moriramar> hello_: 我這正常。
<moriramar> hello_: 當然我翻過了。
<hello_> moriramar: 翻过了，用户是属哪里的？
<hello_> hk?
<hello_> tw?
<tang_> 你们说的我听不明白
<tang_> 香港台湾听明白了
<hello_> tang_: 历害
<liuzhu_0314> 刚来,报个道.....
<hello_> 有人上得了gmail.com吗？
<tang_> 还说我厉害？我可惭愧了
<huntxu> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> huntxu: 这是一个ex掌控过去与未来的世界
<huntxu> >.<
<huntxu> tenzu: 现在是dr.tenzu了么
<tenzu> huntxu: 最晚7月底拿学位证
<liuzhu_0314> dr.啊
<maruxiao> 呼 到家了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你没去腐败？
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu11.04不能上网但windows可以 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331344&p=2328646#p2328646 在两个操作系统下都是DHCP，都能得到IP等，网络也显示“已连接”，但是Ubuntu11.04不能上网。使用系统监视器，能发现有上载和下载流量（很小）。请问这是为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sgsdxzy — 2011-05-15 18:35
<zhangkaixuan> 英语好的兄弟 帮我看看这句话 May 23 I'm fully back in business, and will focus on getting 7.1 out that week.
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没
<zhangkaixuan> 是不是说将在5月23日所属的那个星期发布7.1？？？
<edison0354> maruxiao: 家啊……
<test31> zhangkaixuan: that week？不知是那个周。。。我E 文不好。。
<maruxiao> edison0354: = =呃
<emacsyin> cfy: 昨天转化的mp3不能在手机上播放哦
<maruxiao> 貌似今天凌晨机器人打架了好几次。。。
<zhangkaixuan> test32: 前面是说的5月23.。。
<cfy> emacsyin: file看下.
<emacsyin> cfy: 我检查后发现，文件大小和原来一模一样，简直就是改了一下后缀而已阿
<cfy> emacsyin: .....
<emacsyin> cfy: 我把file发给你还是怎么
<test31> zhangkaixuan: 如果没有其他上下文的话估计就是23日那周了
<cfy> emacsyin: 好.多大?
<zhangkaixuan> test31:thx
<edison0354> cfy: 你啥时候来帝都捏？
<emacsyin> cfy: 6.7M
<cfy> edison0354: 不来帝都....
<txc> 大家好
<^k^> txc, 好  ㍫ 
<txc> test
<void1> ok
<Gun^Rose> 都吃过了？
<txc> 没吃呢还……
<Gun^Rose> 我刚吃完
<Gun^Rose> 明天又要上班啦，真郁闷
<txc> irssi 能有声音么？
<edison0354> Gun^Rose: ……
<txc> 呃 说起上班，想起拉下的任务还没完
<Gun^Rose> 不喜欢上班，一看见办公楼就犯困
<hikui> 有谁在macbook上面装过ubuntu?
<Gun^Rose> 真的，条件反射一样，一看见办公楼哈欠连天
<Gun^Rose> macbook上安装linux有些麻烦吧？有专门的版本吗？
<Gun^Rose> 内核有ppc的，不知道很多程序是不是支持
<dream1986> ppc那是以前的mac 电脑吧
<Gun^Rose> mac的软件和硬件结合紧密，不知道能不能发挥得出来
<Gun^Rose> macbook是intel的处理器？
<dream1986> 是的
<Gun^Rose> 我记得还有一部分是ppc的啊？
<Gun^Rose> 除非是新的机器
<Gun^Rose> 新机器拿来装linux有点折腾啊，多少有点儿浪费
<dream1986> 用intel的也有两三年了吧，ppc那好老的
<Gun^Rose> osx不是很nb嘛！
<hikui> 我的是2011年版的
<hikui> macbook pro 8.1
<Gun^Rose> 哦，是新机器
<hikui> 光盘没法引导
<dream1986> 网上有教程的，前两天我还看到的
<hikui> 出现(initramfs)unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<hikui> 这样的错误
<txc> 我还打算买个本专门折腾Linux呢 ……
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu10.10 外接触摸屏 多点触摸的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331353&p=2328729#p2328729 大家好，我最近买了块可以外挂在台式显示器上的触摸屏。 由于电脑内存小，跑步起win7，所以选择来ubuntu10.10。 但是装好之后，发现只能实现触摸屏的单点触摸功能，没有办法体现触摸板的多点触摸功能。。。  ...
<hikui> wowubuntu上面是有教程的，但是用它的方法做出来的U盘没法引导我的电脑。
<hikui> 听说ubuntu11.04对macbook air的支持蛮好的。
<Gun^Rose> 我觉得你还是找找有没有能直接在mac上用的livecd
<Gun^Rose> 这个玩法应该不新鲜，应该有人研究过
<hikui> livecd应该就是官方的吧
<hikui> 老一代的macbook应该直接能跑livecd
<dream1986> 我觉得macbook还是就用用macos吧，没必要折腾
 * NoIE wine 下运行骑马与砍杀：战团，失败。
 * NoIE wine 下运行质量效应1，失败。
<hikui> Mac os x好是蛮好，不过我比较喜欢折腾啦。。
 * edison0354 果粉在此！
<dream1986> 对我来讲mac还是太贵，
<hikui> 应该是驱动的问题
<jyfl987> 明天又上班
<hikui> 主板驱动不支持
<tonghuix> 今天参加release party的各位别忘了发图啊
 * tonghuix 今天参加release party的各位别忘了发图啊
<maruxiao> 什么图？
<tonghuix> 带相机的。。。发图
<maruxiao> 我淫淫上有我拿到的东西的图。。
 * jiero 提醒，买了Humble Bundle ForzneByte 的童鞋可以去查看更新了，那些游戏都能玩了。
<cfy> maruxiao: 给人人link
<maruxiao> ybdmka.
<maruxiao> 有点卡。
<maruxiao> 对了 全是手机图。。。
<maruxiao> 比如  http://photo.renren.com/photo/sp/hesYL7AusBa
<maruxiao>  http://photo.renren.com/photo/sp/hesY8BbIwXa
<maruxiao> 庚庚的好友申请？
<maruxiao> 刚刚
<dream1986> deepin的包装做的还可以啊
<jiero> dream1986: deepin的维护者多数人都认识。
<stalins> 我
<stalins> http://photo.renren.com/photo/317907008/album-452043790#thumb
<stalins> 还有我的
<stalins> 照片
<stalins> 用电脑拍的
<stalins> 角度不好
<maruxiao> 淫淫相册怎么设置权限。。。
<maruxiao> 我没抢到那个小徽章。。
<stalins> 我有4个……
<NoIE> 那个桌面。。。
<maruxiao> = =。。。。
<edison0354> NoIE: 小圆脸？
<NoIE> edison0354: 小圆脸
<dream1986> 那个gnome3不是ubuntu里的吧，
<edison0354> NoIE: 那个是csslayer，fcitx
<edison0354> NoIE: 今天干嘛不来呢？
<NoIE> edison0354: 今天吃完饭，已经一点一刻了。
<NoIE> edison0354: 我住南二环。
<edison0354> NoIE: ……
<hata> xdg-open 打开 pps://*.pfv xdg-mine 应该怎么写？
<hata> totem 打开 pps://*.pfv xdg-mine 应该怎么写？
<maruxiao> 咦今天的圆珠笔是黑的。。。。
<zprood> 有人在 ？
<rothsdad> hi
<^k^> rothsdad, 好  ㍬ 
<stalins> 嗨
<maruxiao> hi
<rothsdad> 有用e17的吗？
<^k^> maruxiao, 好  ㍬ 
<maruxiao> 咦怎么我也触发了。。
<zprood> ^k^,  20点 ？
<^k^> zprood, 你能解释一下是什么感觉是20岁了吗？  ㍬ 
<maruxiao> 那一系列字符
<maruxiao> ……………………………………………………
<rothsdad> ^k^: 什么》
<^k^> rothsdad, 你惊讶吗？  ㍬ 
<zprood> ^k^,  我已经过了20岁了
<zprood> ^k^,  没感觉了
<^k^> zprood, 你在哪里20岁？  ㍬ 
<maruxiao> 。。。
<maruxiao> 。。。。。。忽然发现逗机器人很有意思。
<stalins> ……
<stalins> 真有聊……
<zprood> ^k^,  ？ 什么 ？
<^k^> zprood, 方法名 [] 未找到  ㍬ 
<maruxiao> 这次给力了。
<jiero> 24岁是人生的转折点，24岁之后，一天最多还是24小时呃。
<jiero> ^_^不能变25小时。
<jiero> 所以24岁的时候我要24小时不睡觉
<Colin-shzsc> IRC 连接被重置？可我这里走的是 gogoc 的 ipv6 诶……
<^k^> 新⇨ 窗口管理器 • 请问菜单项“桌面”的二级菜单在那里？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331365&p=2328839#p2328839 我刚开始玩openbox,请问根菜单里“桌面”选项的二级菜单文件在那里？ 还有，有没有办法在菜单里显示最近打开的文档？ 请各位老大指教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Trilobita — 2011-05-15 20:14
<hata> totem 打开 pps://*.pfv xdg-mine 应该怎么写？
<moriramar> 我晕死，總算连上了。
<zprood_> 刚才掉了
<imadper> 同志们，怎么用电脑给手机做wifi的信号源》
<maruxiao> 我记得以什么名字作为网络名可以自动设置好一个 Ad-Hoc 网络共享。。。
<maruxiao> 我在我们班这么干过
<zprood_> 网络共享
<imadper> maruxiao: 用network manager？
<imadper> zprood_: 稍微具体一些？
<maruxiao> 你是想让手机共享电脑的 Internet 接入？
<imadper> maruxiao: 是
<zprood_> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-easily-share-your-wireless-connection-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<^k^> ⇪ title: How To Easily Share Your Wireless Connection in Ubuntu 9.10
<maruxiao> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<maruxiao> 呃。
 * imadper 多谢了 maruxiao zprood_ 我先驱看看~
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 手机就是无线接受器。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求逊雷离线……
 * edison0354 觅食
<pocoyo> 连接groups.google.com时发生错误。SSL 接收到一个超出最大准许长度的记录。（错误码： ssl_error_rx_record_too_long） 有人知道这个信息是什么原因吗?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 逼着我要 编译 e17
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: ^
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) e17 确实太豪华 了
<maruxiao> 迅雷离线貌似普通用户也能用。。不过速度极慢。。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 为啥？
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 连接groups.google.com时发生错误。SSL 接收到一个超出最大准许长度的记录。（错误码： ssl_error_rx_record_too_long） 有人知道这个信息是什么原因吗?
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: 不清楚哇，我都没学过啊……
<adam8157> pocoyo: 重启火狐
<pocoyo> adam8157: 还是不行. 我打 gmail的时候 一直出现这个现像.
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) ubuntu 官方源 的包是旧的, 并且不包括一些有用 的 部件. 编译 这些部件, 编译不过
<lemonhall> edison0354: ......................
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) e17 的官方 ubuntu 源, 版本更旧. 本身有错误
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 一定要最新的啊？ ppa 没吗？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有一个, 我就是从那 找到 e17 的官方package. ppa 那的是notebook 的. 而且不建议安装
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) lib dev 包, 是不是只包含 .h 文件
<shellex> 蜂蜜+牛奶+珍珠粉的自制面膜挺好使啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我编译 时 需不需要 安装 他的 lib 包
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不清楚那个包怎么打的，你可以看看 dpkg -L <pkg>
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好了, 事实, 他安装了. 但是安装的时候没有提示.
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<blueghost> lemonhall:) e17 超豪华. 别用 unity 了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 说好看, 还是 e17 好看
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如果 方便, 相差不了什么
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 装了 e17, 对你的婚姻 也有极大帮助
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 装了 e17 在 笔记本上, 许多女孩会惊艳
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 强烈推荐 e17
<shellex> blueghost: 给个截图看看
<blueghost> shellex:) 现在还在编译不是
<blueghost> shellex:) 今晚可以折腾完.
<jiero> e17太复杂了。。。
<blueghost> jiero:) 豪华啊. 金碧辉煌 的
<shellex> blueghost: ...
<shellex> blueghost: 自己都还没用上...
<blueghost> shellex:) 用上了啊, 原来装的ubuntu官方源的e17,缺少很多 emodule. 从源码 编译, 官方源的dev文件有声明错误
<blueghost> shellex:) 后来在 e17 官方 找源装. 更老, 基本module都全, 但是 混合有错误
<shellex> bluebird: ( 哦
<blueghost> shellex:) 现在, 从源码中 编译
<fillayu> 去了躺医院，大部分人买单时随便刷下卡都是几百，几千的在刷
<jiero> blueghost: 虽然装了，但是还是e16和gnome用的多。。。
<fillayu> 甚至上万
<blueghost> jiero:) e17 好看. 比 e16 豪华太多了
<blueghost> jiero:) e16 比较粗旷. e17 细腻很多
<blueghost> 我爱e17
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你还是继续追英语老师吧. 别错过末班车了
<kenifanying> 看getmail主页伤说fetchmail 有很多问题，见 http://pyropus.ca/software/getmail/faq.html#faq-about-why ，但是那些问题貌似都很久以前的了，各位用mutt的是用fetchmail取信还是getmail取信？
<tc_> :D
<blueghost> kenifanying:) getmail 在攻击他的竞争者?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 下的实在是太慢了……
<fillayu> e17是什么
<kenifanying> blueghost, 不清楚……,貌似现在很多人都建议用getmail而不是fetchmail,虽然我还用着:-)
<fillayu> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=18783&d=1162534979
<kenifanying> fillayu, 不是很好看的说……
<touparx> blueghost< e17现在还要hal么？
<fillayu> 这个桌面能使工作效率更高吗
<Gun^Rose> 工作效率？桌面利用效率？
<Gun^Rose> 工作效率最高的当然是快捷键支持的好的，定制化好的，最变态的是fvwm
<Gun^Rose> 桌面利用效率高的就是啥都没有的空桌面，爱怎么折腾就怎么折腾，像openbox一个右键菜单就全解决了
<zprood> e17 是什么 ？
<^k^> 新⇨ 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu中关于eclipse tomcat网站发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331374&p=2328984#p2328984 我用eclipse创建一个工程。在工程中创建了一个.java文件。我想通过tomcat服务器浏览： （1）我在administrator/java下有一个workspace文件夹。 （2）我将我创建的工程test整体复制到administrator/java/tomcat7/webapps/root 下 （3）在浏 ...
<jiero> zprood: 是一种WM扩展
<Gun^Rose> e17是简称，这个wm的全称是Enlightenment
<roxser> icr里有没有大牛研究honeynet的啊？
<hata> e17是de～是de
<zprood> jiero, 额，这样子
<zprood> 被塞班害了
<jiero> hata: e17真的那么完整么。
<jiero> WM+FM就是DE。。。
<linsux> vbox vmware, qemu, 哪个最好
<hata> jiero←␣←; 看官网
<Gun^Rose> 恩，是DE，Desktop Environment
<roxser> 怎么报告ubuntu的bug啊？
<zprood> bugs.launchpad.net
<roxser> ok，thanks
<linsux> 你确定是bug吗
<tanzhxin> 今天是开party了
<roxser> 不太确定，好像是我的设置错误，'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/mirror.rootguide.org_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages,
<lsqypj> 谁有ssh账号
<zprood> ssh帐号可以免费申请啊
<lsqypj> 哪个网站的，密码更换频率小的
<zprood> 忘了
<zprood> cjb.net
<zprood> 这个的
<lsqypj> 翻墙也太费劲，不知有什么更好的办法
<linsux> 在用netbsd了
<yhzm1314> 216.194.70.6
<zprood> vpn吧
<yhzm1314>  虽然翻得有点慢
<lsqypj> freessh.us怎么样
<tusooa> baned
<lsqypj> vpn有点小气
<imadper> ls
<imadper> lsqypj: cjb，免费，而且不换密码，自己注册一个就行
<zprood> cjb用ip登录就好了
<lsqypj> thanks
 * imadper 坐等cjb被封
<lsqypj> tor代理怎么样
<zprood> tor貌似是最慢的
<jiero> hata: Enlightenment is not just a "window manager" for~  but also a   " whole suite of libraries" = GTK/QT
<jiero> 如此？
<hata> jiero←␣←; http://trac.enlightenment.org/e/wiki 这整套的应用还是wm吗
<alvin_rxg> ←␣←
<hata> ←␣←
<alvin_rxg> →.→
<lsqypj> 端口选择7070，8080，还是8086
<zprood> 7070
<alvin_rxg> 端口随便挑
<zprood> socks 5
<lsqypj> 有区别吗
<alvin_rxg> 有，数字不一样
<lsqypj> 哈哈
<jiero> hata: 是你定义的还是他们决定的？～
<lsqypj> 开机不能执行脚本 /etc/resolv.conf
<hata> jiero←␣←; 嗯，是wm
<hata> jiero←␣←; 你对
<jiero> 。。
<chgtg> 有2D → 3D电影的工具吗？
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 从ylmf论坛转过来的一个帖子 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331385&p=2329150#p2329150 LZ： Quote: Ylmf OS未来4年的目标是发展多少亿用户？Ylmf OS会超过Ubuntu吗？ 2L： Quote: 超过WIN不可能，但是超过UBUNTU还是很有可能的 3L： Quote: 不要用一般的眼光去看待ylmf，ylmf 一定可以全球领先。 5L： Quote: 我认为现在的ylm ...
<zprood> 诶
<rothsdad> 中文测试
<rothsdad> emacs里的中文字体太纠结了，如果我们的母语是英文该多好啊
<terrysco> 今天突然我的netbeans不能启动了
<terrysco> 有人碰到类似的问题吗
<zmcbb30> iGnome: 依依好
<zhojang> 大家好，有人用x61t吗？
<pocoyo> zhojang: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<ofan> 求推荐tp本
<vincnd> ubuntu提示说我笔记本电池快玩完了
<rothsdad> vincnd: 正常
<vincnd> 杯具
<rothsdad> 锂电池是一种需要呵护的电池
<vincnd> 我这里有玉兰油，管用不？
<rothsdad> 要常充电，禁忌：把电耗光
<maruxiao> 说到锂电池呵护我又想起来充三天三夜。
<vincnd> 呃，我很少把点耗光
<rothsdad> vincnd: 没试过，可以试试
<rothsdad> 跟周期也有关
<rothsdad> 总容量越大，周期循环越慢，寿命越长
<rothsdad> 意思是从买那块电池时，就决定了他的寿命的大小
<maruxiao> 周期按照总充电量算吧？
<kanoe> 大家晚上好，这里应该可以用英文交流吧~
<rothsdad> maruxiao: 恩
<rothsdad> kanoe: yep
<kanoe> 不对，这里应该可以用中文交流吧
<kanoe> 哈哈~我搞错了
<maruxiao> 我有一块手机电池 电压降低很快
<jlzhang> kanoe: -_-||
<maruxiao> 难道和我之前经常不留神耗光有关……
<vincnd> 下次出去活动除了带笔记本还要带自行车了……
<rothsdad> maruxiao: 每次耗光就很致命的
<vincnd> 插头好难得
<vincnd> 插座
<rothsdad> ...
<kanoe> 不知有没有关于foobnix的说明~为什么标签已经转换位utf-8,还是显示位乱码，在网页上看到它是支持gbk的
<maruxiao> rothsdad: 唉以后得看到 Battery Low 就拿第二块电池了
<vincnd> 呃，竟然还有第二块电池，不带这样的，耍赖……
<rothsdad> :)
<maruxiao> vincnd: 貌似我现在在用的已经有问题的电池就是后配的不是原装的。。。
<myke2> 推荐一个？dm
<rothsdad> myke2: e17
<rothsdad> myke2: 错了
<myke2> rothsdad: 不是wm
<rothsdad> myke2: slim xdm
<myke2> rothsdad: 支持两个账户同时登陆吗
<rothsdad> myke2: 没试过
<rothsdad> myke2: 我很少用到dm
<myke2> rothsdad: 我发现Ubuntu 11.04中gdm似乎不稳定
<vincnd> 后配的，毕竟是二房，不能耗费太多啊……
<myke2> rothsdad: 刚刚发现gnome有办法设置wm的
<hata> myke2←␣←; gconf-editor
<hata> panel也可以
<maruxiao> vincnd: = =
<myke2> hata: 似乎不行
<myke2> hata: 我知道那里有个地方把gnome-wm改成awesome的
<jzmer> 大中华局域网是不是很快就要实现了？
<myke2> hata: 改好之后还是不行
<maruxiao> 唉 有 IPv6 的童鞋都是哪的啊。。
<jzmer> 按照最近whitelist的手法，甚至我们都可能被逼放弃ssl
<vincnd> 貌似gconf最终也是存储成配置文件的（xml ?），所以和windows注册表概念还是很不一样的。
<jzmer> maruxiao: teredo
<jzmer> 更不要说mitm
<hata> myke2←␣←; 是啊，不见了，gnome2好像有
<jzmer> 我在想啊，难道以后只能移民才能享受充分的安全了吗？
<myke2> hata: 就是gnome 2
<vincnd> 我还是喜欢配置文件的说
<myke2> hata: 老版本在里面设置下ok了, 新的还要改session的设置
<myke2> 不知道是Ubuntu 11.04的gdm有bug还是什么的, 老容易黑屏
<maruxiao> myke2: 黑屏指有鼠标但是别的什么都没有？
<myke2> maruxiao: mouse都没
<kanoe> 请问各位大虾，有木有哪位指导我一下，foobnix音乐播放器的问题呢。哈哈
<maruxiao> myke2: 我们班有一台机器是过段时间就黑屏了只有鼠标 我每次都只能 service gdm restart
<myke2> maruxiao: 而且这时Ctrl+Alt+Fx都无效了, 我只能SysRq
<maruxiao> myke2: 我们班那个还没这么严重。。
<kanoe> 不知有没有关于foobnix的说明~为什么标签已经转换位utf-8,还是显示位乱码，在网页上看到它是支持gbk的
<myke2> maruxiao: 不是, 我是logout的时候发生的, 应该就是gdm的问题
<hata> myke2←␣←; 之前在10.04看见过
<maruxiao> myke2: 哦 那我倒是没碰到过
<myke2> hata: 我正因为10.04成功设置了然后在11.04照搬发现问题了
<myke2> maruxiao: 我先upgrade, 等会看看是否还有问题
<hata> myke2←␣←; 哎呀
<myke2> hata: 这主要是因为gnome版本升级了
<myke2> hata: 其实gnome-session有个地方可以设置session的wm的
<myke2> hata: 我果断metacity -> awesome
<hata> myke2←␣←; 会不会有两个panel，我就换个fvwm
<myke2> hata: 我需要2个panel
<vincnd> fvwm 不玩了，费劲
<rothsdad> myke2: e17
<myke2> hata: 一个是gnome自己的, 另外一个是awesome的
<myke2> hata: awesome的显示窗口列表, gnome的显示menus
<hata> rothsdad←␣←; 有个配置文档很整洁，默认配置太乱
<myke2> 不知道e17有多强大, 目前不会从awesome迁移
<hata> vincnd←␣←; 有个配置文档很整洁，默认配置太乱
<rothsdad> hata: 恩
<kanoe> 有没有哪位大虾，指导一下关于foobnix的问题呢
<maruxiao> 各位回复别人的时候都是手工输入名字的么。。
<hata> maruxiao←␣←; tab
<vincnd> 呃，foobnix,没有用过
<maruxiao> hata: tab ？
<hata> maruxiao←␣←; mar+tab键
<myke2> hata: fvwm要的配置太多
<myke2> hata: awesome几乎不配置
<maruxiao> hata: 呃我是 webchat。。 并且你的这个回复 webchat 识别不了
<hata> myke2←␣←; 是啊
<kanoe> vincnd, 好像是比较新的一个音乐播放器，网上关于它的中文说明还不太多
<myke2> hata: 所以懒人用awesome
<rothsdad> maruxiao: 推荐emacs的erc
<kanoe> 奇怪的是，gbk 和utf-8 标签的mp3,都会显示乱码，不知是啥问题~
<myke2> maruxiao: 可以的吧, 你什么版本的weechat
<hata> myke2←␣←; awesome我有个地方不习惯，打开的窗口都是在主窗口
<vincnd> 好像有工具可以解决mp3编码转换问题的
<maruxiao> rothsdad: 呃我在家主要还是得用瘟逗死。。这机器不止我一个人用。。每次重启太慢了。。
<maruxiao> myke2: webchat 分版本么？
<myke2> maruxiao: old version/ new fersion
<rothsdad> maruxiao: emacs 的windows版也很好用，而且还是绿色的
<hata> maruxiao←␣←; win不错，方便长辈
<maruxiao> rothsdad: 嗯实际上我还没怎么用过 emacs。。平时都用的 nano
<maruxiao> rothsdad: 估计需要个 cheatsheet 之类的。。
<maruxiao> hata: 就是因为这个。。
<rothsdad> maruxiao: xchat for windows
<myke2> hata: awesome用win
<hata> myke2←␣←; 啥？
<maruxiao> rothsdad: thx 我试一下
<rothsdad> maruxiao: 客气
<myke2> ha
<maruxiao> 貌似 Tron: Legacy 里面也有 emacs 的痕迹
<kanoe> vincnd, 你打开foobnix的官网，会不会出现稀奇古怪的文字啊
<myke2> hata: mod4键, win键
<kanoe>  webchat 分版本么？
<rothsdad> maruxiao: 有意思
<myke2> maruxiao: 从vim起步
<myke2> maruxiao: vimtutor
<hata> hata←␣←; modkey我知道
<kanoe> http://code.google.com/p/foobnix/
<^k^> ⇪ title: foobnix - Простой и мощный плеер музыки для Linux / Simple and Powerful music player for Linux - Google Project Hosting
<myke2> maruxiao: vim更加适合菜鸟
<myke2> maruxiao: 非geek
<maruxiao> rothsdad: 不过很隐蔽。。我和 Xhacker 当时一帧一帧的看一个细节看到的 里面还有 ubuntu。。
<rothsdad> maruxiao: 强
<rothsdad> maruxiao: 社交网络里主角用的是emacs + kde3
<rothsdad> maruxiao: 很明显，开始用php写facebook那点
<hata> rothsdad←␣←; 我想知道他那个发blog的东西是什么
<rothsdad> hata: 个人猜测是php写的
<maruxiao> myke2: 咦这个 vimtutor 感觉很不错啊。。
<maruxiao> 。。
<maruxiao> 这个
<vincnd> 嗯。vim的确好用
<myke2> 刚才升级系统把我的wm = awesome的配置给更新没了, 于是自己重新建立了一个gnome-session名字叫做gnome-awesome
<myke2> maruxiao: vim比较适合初学
<zhojang> awesome方便配置吗？
<zhojang> @myke2
<myke2> zhojang: 几乎不需要配置
<zhojang> 哦，以前用6.06到时候用fvwm，太麻烦来
<myke2> zhojang: fvwm是完全靠配置的
<hata> zhojang←␣←; lua做的配置很灵活
<zhojang> 不过我电脑比较老，x61，用这种轻量级到应该比较爽
<hata> zhojang←␣←; fvwm的默认配置是不太友善
<zhojang> lua和awesome简单说有啥区别？
<myke2> zhojang: lua是awesome使用的配置脚本的语法, 不过我还几乎没配置过, 觉得不需要配置
<myke2> 菜鸟不像诸神牛
<zhojang> 装完了awesome，先切一下看看～
<zhojang> exit
<hata> (Quit: Ex-Chat) 在线的啊
<maruxiao> 先下了 各位8~
<rothsdad> maruxiao: bye, good night
<zhojang> 字太小了。。。
<myke2> zhojang: 不需要字的几乎
<hata> zhojang←␣←; 改主题
<zhojang> awesome下是不是基本上就不移动窗口了？
<myke2> zhojang: tiling
<myke2> hata: 我主题都不改的
<hata> myke2←␣←; 人家说字小
<zhojang> gnome的程序，在awesome下没有metacity的窗口控制栏了
<myke2> zhojang: /usr/share/awesome/themes/default/theme.lua
<zhojang> 我看下。。
<zhojang> 谢谢～～
<myke2> hata: 什么叫做窗口控制栏
<zhojang> 有最大化最小化和关闭的那一栏
<myke2> zhojang: 这个当然没有
<myke2> zhojang: man awesome
<myke2> zhojang: 都是用键盘控制的, 鼠标当然也可以控制, 但是要Mod4键辅助
<hata> zhojang←␣←; linuxtoy有个常用键介绍
<myke2> zhojang: 没有配置的话就是Mod4, 也就是你普通键盘上那个四个旗子飘的那个键
<zhojang> 我去看下～
<myke2> hata: 那还不如man介绍的好
<hata> 我喜欢看官网，有很多tips
<myke2> hata: man就是官方的, 官网的wiki似乎整理的不太好
<zhojang> 靠，用这个玩意太geek了。。。
<zhojang> 太不友好了
<myke2> zhojang: man awesome
<hata> zhojang←␣←; 宽屏用很赞的
<myke2> zhojang: 就很有限的几个快捷键特别常用
<zhojang> 我是高分普屏
<myke2> zhojang: 和fvwm一大堆配置完全不可同日而语
<zhojang> 12寸，1400*1050
<zhojang> 字小的看不到。。
<zhojang> fvwm好像一直没什么进展，几年前就是那个crystal
<myke2> zhojang: 就修改/usr/share/awesome/themes/default/theme.lua里面的sans 8改成sans 12或者更大
<hata> zhojang←␣←; 还是gtk1，呵呵
<zhojang> exit
<myke2> hata: 他怎么老是exit
<hata> 不习惯而已
<myke2> hata: 换wm完全不需要关闭其他programs的吧
<hata> 应该是整个session一起换
<myke2> hata: 11.04速度略微快于10.04
<myke2> hata: 我是个老机器
<myke2> hata: cpu: Pentium 3
<myke2> hata: 不过的确没10.04稳定
<hata> 额
<hata> 没用过10.04
<vincnd> 我现在正在考虑是升级到11.04，还是退回到10.04
<hata> awesome有时候会假死
<myke2> hata: 假死有什么解决办法
<hata> = =我等
<hata> 听说lua配置不好也会造成假死
<myke2> hata: 是的
<myke2> hata: 上次'vim'
<myke2> hata: 我忘记加上'了
<hata> 不是这个意思，有时候等某些脚本执行而造成的假死
<kiss_kill> 有人在吗？都睡觉啦？
<txc>  潜水……
<txc> kiss 还能 kill?
<kiss_kill> 呵呵
<txc> 那一定是窒息了么
<kiss_kill> 呵呵
<kiss_kill> 睡觉
<vincnd> 看看谁是夜猫子，喵～
<hata> 喵～
<txc> 呃
<rothsdad> 中文测试
<rothsdad> 有人吗
<txc> rothsdad: 收到了
<rothsdad> ？
<^k^> rothsdad, ....  ㍘ 
<rothsdad> 如何设置emacs的字体的边缘呢？我的字体在emacs里有点模糊
<mjjboy> 周报了～
<dusksun> bye
<zkwlx> 哪位朋友知道怎么让笔记本上的无线网卡和有线网卡建立网桥？
<zhojang> android的上的irc客户端还不错啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 编译出现错误啊
<alvin_rxg> o
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) http://trac.enlightenment.org/e/wiki/Exchange 帮我 简单 看看, 说什么的, 主要看 Exchange 这个
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 提示 Exchange.h 找不到这个文件. 不知道是 e 的包 还是外部的库
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我在 #e 那问, 还没有回应
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 上传文件啥的到 http://exchange.enlightenment.org/
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦, thx
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好像不是我找的, 谢谢了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还真有人回复
<alvin_rxg> e
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是的
<blueghost> svn: OPTIONS 响应没有包含请求的 activity-collection-set；通常是此 URL 没有启用 WebDAV。
<blueghost> 这啥意思
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<alvin_rxg> 我不懂中文
<blueghost> .............................................
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) svn 抓不下来呢
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 抓下来了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<blueghost> proto 是啥意思
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 貌似那目录都是些 e17的 主题
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<blueghost> 好像是
<blueghost> 不知道什么来的
<blueghost> The enlightened way to exchange stuffs!
<blueghost> 这个啥意思
<blueghost> 文明是交换资料的方法???
<blueghost> 还是文明交换资料?
<blueghost> 貌似那是相当于 主题的 eng
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 帮我翻译一下
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<blueghost> Exchange.h 已经在 /usr/include/exchange 和 /usr/include/exchange-0 这两个目录, 但仍然出现这个错误
<blueghost> 等等,貌似, 我 configure 的时候,参数没弄对
<blueghost> 貌似没问题了
<blueghost> 终于最后一步了
<blueghost> 我一个一个库编译呢
<blueghost> 后来才发觉,原来可以一次过做的.
<blueghost> knownbad:) 强烈推荐 e17
<blueghost> ..........
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 强烈推荐 e17, 太强大了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 可你连它的编译都搞不定
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 现在正在编译. 除了一些 警告外,还没出现错误. 刚才我 configure 设置路径没设好
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 应该设/usr的, 他默认是 /usr/local 的. 现在我改过去了.
<blueghost> 正在等
<alvin_rxg> 没事的把
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 编译也挺好玩
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 刚才编译时它找不到 Exchange.h这个文件, 它去 /usr/local/include 那找了
<alvin_rxg> ……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 之前的库 我都 安装到/usr这个, 应该去 /usr/include 那找
<blueghost> 现在没事了
<blueghost> knownbad:) 强烈推荐 e17
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 平铺窗口还得宽屏才 好
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我这窗口控的 现在有8个窗口了
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<alvin_rxg> hacker.org 搞不定了！肏，50道题都还没到
<blueghost> opengl 装什么库
<blueghost> 只找到语言绑定的
<blueghost> libgles1-mesa ???
<blueghost> knownbad:) opengl 装什么库
<blueghost> libgles1-mesa ???
<Fivesheep_> alvin_rxg:  project euler 你完成了多少道题目
<alvin_rxg> Fivesheep_: 10来题吧……好久没动了……
<blueghost> fivesheep opengl 装什么库
<blueghost> libgles1-mesa ???
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 全装了吧
<blueghost> ...
<blueghost> 好吧
<blueghost> 不过不装那个 e17 还是可以.
<Fivesheep_> 不知道
<Fivesheep_> 哥不用这些玩意
<blueghost> 我明明有 gl.h 在 对应的目录中. 为什么检测不到
<knownbad> blueghost: 三角裤
<blueghost> 什么三角库
<knownbad> knownbad:) opengl 装什么库
<blueghost> knownbad:) configure 怎么 强制指定某个库 的 路径.
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 明白了
<blueghost> 设置 includepath 和 库path
<blueghost> 算了,还是暂时不用 gl 后端
<blueghost> knownbad:) 弄个 不能重叠 的 wm. 窗口之间有弹性的
<blueghost> knownbad:) 可以用一个窗口去撞 另一个窗口, 被撞的窗口会被撞飞
<blueghost> knownbad:) 可以装去另一个 workspace. 这样好玩不
<blueghost> knownbad:) 将 wm当一游戏
<knownbad> 一般的de就是了？
<knownbad> 问松鼠
<blueghost> knownbad:) 还可以撞烂. 例如 要关闭一个窗口,就得用另一窗口,猛力地去撞它.
<blueghost> knownbad:) 俩窗口可以互相 碰撞
<blueghost> knownbad:) 大力的话,还会 吧被撞的撞破(关闭被撞 的窗口)
<blueghost> knownbad:) 还可以通过 将 窗口快速 移动到 屏幕边缘, 把自己撞烂
<knownbad> 哦，听懂了
<alvin_rxg> 他说的是游戏机
<blueghost> 呵呵
<blueghost> 将 wm 当游戏机来玩
<knownbad> 噢，又睡不着了？
<blueghost> 貌似 e17 编译完了,一下子 过去那么多,都没看到有什么错误
<blueghost> 忽然想到一个问题
<blueghost> 我从源里装了 e17
<blueghost> 又自己编译了 17
<blueghost> 会有问题吗.
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 看你怎么处理了
<blueghost> 万一我卸载了源里的 e17 不是把编译的也卸载了???
<alvin_rxg> 说了看你怎么处理
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 不怕, 吧源里的 全删除, 重新在 make install
<blueghost> 我去换 e17 看看
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: dpkg -L <pkg> 看下源里的都装哪，自个儿编译的装别的地方。推荐 ~/opt/e17
<blueghost> 进不去
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我 完全卸载, 再来过
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: dpkg -L <pkg> 看下源里的都装哪，自个儿编译的装别的地方。推荐 ~/opt/e17
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我不想有两个,现在我想可能是多个不相容的库混了.
<hello_> blueghost: 现在流行e17?
<blueghost> hello_:) 我从来都不按 流行的来. e17 超豪华
<hello_> blueghost: 如何安装？
<blueghost> hello_:) ubuntu 11.04 源里有, 但我改手动编译.
<hello_> blueghost: 强
<blueghost> :)
<hello_> blueghost: ati3470 ati3400之类的显卡可流畅吗？
<blueghost> hello_:) 我 nv 的
<hello_> blueghost: nv哪号？
<blueghost> 不知道
<hello_> ..........
<blueghost> 为什么总得 make 再 make install
<blueghost> 直接 make install 不行吗
<hello_> no problam
<blueghost> hello_:) 哦
<blueghost> 你在国外???
<hello_> ............
<hello_> blueghost: 怎么看我ip的？
<blueghost> hello_:) 现在这时候都是在国外的
<blueghost> knownbad:) 美国的
<hello_> blueghost: 用哪个命令的阿？？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 德国的
<blueghost> hello_:) 不知道
<hello_> ???
<blueghost> 我没看你 ip 啊
<hello_> blueghost: 哦
 * knownbad @@~
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 用过i2p么？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 咖啡喝了吗
<hello_> blueghost: 我也在美国 :)
<blueghost> i2p???
<blueghost> hello_:) 哦
<blueghost> 还不跟 knownbad 打招呼???
<knownbad> hello_: type /whois nick.
<hello_> knownbad: Hi there!
<blueghost> hello_:) 不过别 想着去找 他, 你会有危险的
<hello_> blueghost: ........
<knownbad>  我男女全收。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 没
<blueghost> hello_:) 不用我解释了吧
<blueghost> 什么是 i2p
<hello_> :)
<blueghost> 我 to PP??
<blueghost> 又一个 tor??? 和 tor 有什么区别
<knownbad> blueghost: 跟我无关吧？  该找Fivesheep_。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 不是你说的吗
<blueghost> 和tor有什么区别啊
<knownbad> 好似i2p比tor快些。
<blueghost> i2p的官网貌似被墙
<blueghost> 好像也不对
<knownbad> http://www.i2p2.de/
<knownbad> 德国网站。
<blueghost> tor 我还能上啊
<blueghost> knownbad:) 就那个我看不到
<knownbad> 哦。。。。
<knownbad> 所以我问了松鼠啊。
<larry1> 大家好热闹啊
<blueghost> google i2p和tor区别, 被重置了
<blueghost> larry1:) 哦
<blueghost> larry1:) 你在哪
<larry1> blueghost: 现在连翻墙有关的方法都开始重置了啊，我在美国
<knownbad> 重置就是redundancy.
<blueghost> 温家宝去日本 宣传 大灾兴邦了
<knownbad> 大灾兴邦得看灾难是人为的还是自然。
<larry1> knownbad: 人为的灾难
<blueghost> qt5 又来了
<larry1> 大家有人研究 mutt 的没？
<alvin_rxg> 就一软件，有啥好研究的？
<larry1> alvin_rxg: 还是比较好玩滴
<alvin_rxg> 对于邮件很少的个人来说，没啥“study”的必要
<larry1> alvin_rxg: 这样啊，我要收好多多邮件的
<blueghost> qt5 来了
<alvin_rxg> 哦，那你多看看吧
<blueghost> 原先还担心 qt 成弃婴呢
<blueghost> 终于开始编译 e17 了
<blueghost> dengdeng
<larry1> blueghost: blueghost 还在编译e17啊
<larry1> blueghost: 为什么不直接apt呢？
<blueghost> larry1:) 源里的 旧, module 缺失, 编译的, 源里的开发包 太旧 不能通过
<blueghost> 编译完了, 去看看是否成功
<blueghost> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting. 这个什么意思
<larry1> 用户不被授权使用X
<knownbad> consolekit issue?
<knownbad> getting starbucks, bbl.
<Fivesheep_> tor 这年头还能用?
<hello_> Fivesheep: tor如何使用？？？
<Fivesheep_> 安装 然后设置
<hello_> ........
<Fivesheep_> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/WQwW6jxyUCk/ 这个牛逼..
<hello_> fivesheep: 什么东西？
<Fivesheep_> 共和国精英大战手无寸铁老太婆
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-07
<hoxily> 大家早上好啊
<bluek> 我问一下啊
<bluek> 很是奇怪，gimp编辑快捷键不行？
<bluek> 打个比方，缩放图片，我按shift+i+s，但是只能编辑成shift+i
<bluek> 只能是两个组合键
<bluek> 如果是shfit加的话，不过我一会儿试试ctrl+shift+s
<jin> hi
<bluek> 我用alt+shfit+s
<bluek> gimp中的快捷键问题，我想把某一个快捷键设计成shift+i+s怎么弄？还是这种设置就不合理？只能是两个组合键加一个字母？一个组合键加两个字母可以吗？
<wudi> 怎么才能让libreoffice支持vim呢
<gehaowu> ...
<gehaowu> libreoffice支持啥VIM
<gehaowu> .......
<bluek> gimp中的快捷键问题，我想把某一个快捷键设计成shift+i+s怎么弄？还是这种设置就不合理？只能是两个组合键加一个字母？一个组合键加两个字母可以吗？
<wudi> libreoffice里面文本编辑不方便　熟悉vim的编辑方式
<wudi> 寻求libreoffice的vi插件。。
<UU123> gimp的快捷键，首选项里面应该有吧
<UU123> 目前来说，有谁对视频编辑熟悉呢。。我找了很多，有些地方却无法做到
<bluek> 我知道里面有，但是我只能设计成shift+alt+s，而不能设置成shfit+i+s
<UU123> bluek: 这种设置不合理的
<bluek> 虽说不合理，但是好记，每一个菜单的字母都不一样。这样子顺手，也不会重复。
<UU123> 目前我所知的，是无法做到你那样的
<bluek> 知道了
<UU123> 你对GIMP很熟悉吧
<bluek> 一般般
<UU123> 我也是用这个的，目前已完成了多项工作。而且我也用GIMP做了一本婚册并打印成册
<UU123> 看起来很不错
<bluek> 呵呵
<UU123> 以前总说打印有问题，我打印出后，并没有看出打印的问题在哪里
<bluek> 只是gimp有很多的缺点。也有很多优点
<UU123> 缺点指的是？
<UU123> 乐意听听
<bluek> 最大的缺点是不能对字进行栅格式化，以及描边等，包括行距
<hoxily> shift i s 是一个按键序列，不是修饰键加普通按键。想要实现这样的功能是不是需要像vim那样，有模式？
<roylez> iGnome: .
<UU123> 栅格式化可以的吧
<bluek> 还有，貌似不可以吧？
<UU123> ;-) 我去看看去
<hoxily> 比如，让libreoffice有一个快捷键模式，开启的方法是按下Ctrl-Esc
<bluek> 在ps里面有一个ctrl+t，可以随意放大缩小，不管是字还是图层
<bluek> gimp里面怎么弄？
<UU123> 哈哈，，这个要用缩放工具，这个明显非常麻烦
<hoxily> 接下来的所有按键都被认为的一个特定的按键序列，除了ESC用于退出快捷键模式。
<bluek> 你说的缩放工具就是我要设置的shift+alt+s
<UU123> 默认是shift+T的吧？
<bluek> 是的是的，那我错了。
<bluek> 我说的那个是图片图片的大小。
<bluek> 我说的是图片里面的缩放图像。不过里面还是有一个缩放哈
<iGnome> bluek: 你是不是指望gimp全部cp一个ps出来？
<iGnome> roylez: 有好玩的？
<bluek> ignome，没这样想，我只是想要实现效果，我在ps里面知道怎么去利用工具实现。当然gimp不一样。可是我不知道怎么实现效果
<roylez> iGnome: http://jandan.net/2012/05/07/hitler-injected.html
<bluek> 所以我就拿ps打个比方。这样你们一听就懂了
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 希特勒曾注射公牛精子以改善性生活质量
<MeaCulpa> roylez: synergy 有个问题，我windows锁定以后，没法输入密码解锁了...
<bluek> 那个uu123，你经常来这儿吗？
<MeaCulpa> 康有为死于移植猩猩睾丸
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 对
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 怎么办...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 锁定之后要用windows的键盘...
<MeaCulpa> 笔记本自己的键盘也没反应....
<iGnome> bluek: 这样比方，其实更模糊。不能强制别人也熟悉ps的热键。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我没这问题...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 回车和capslock可以，但是其他...
<MeaCulpa> ca
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 以前出现过这毛病吗？
<MeaCulpa> 貌似没有
<bluek> 我还是比较爱gimp的
<bluek> 那个uu123
<iGnome> bluek: 要精确描述功能，你应该用Imagemagick的命令来描述。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 重启吧...
<bluek> 我看到你的网名就会想到uuu11.com的网址哈哈
<UU123> 发现了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 鬼知道windows干了些啥
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦
<UU123> 果然是不能栅格式化。。。
<UU123> 蛋疼
<UU123> 目前我用的是2.6版本的
<UU123> 2.8版本的我一直装不上，提示错误，估计是上不了外网
<iGnome> 栅格式化才蛋疼吧
<UU123> 墙外的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-0506-golden-ticket-20120506,0,3094073,full.story
<kk> roylez,啥网址y The frequent fliers who flew too much - latimes.com
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 又好了...原来要点一下鼠标
<iGnome> 矢量化的东西，反而变成不可编辑
<bluek> 是不能栅格化的。
<UU123> 字体设计依然是那么蛋疼
<bluek> 我用的也是2.6，够用了。没必要，2.6我都没有会，凭什么去用2.8？
<bluek> 嗯嗯。最大的毛病就是字体这一块太弱了
<UU123> 2.8是可以用的，原因是在旧版本上，更多的是一种改善
<bluek> 想要给字体加点效果就难了。如描边，浮雕等
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<UU123> 还有字体可以直接输入了
<UU123> 单窗口等待
<UU123> 等等
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装12.04中出现的错误信息，我该怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373580 我在安装12.04的时候，分区之后总出现一个错误：ubuntu内部错误，打开详情之后给出的是：ExecutablePath /usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity. 电脑配置是：Dell Optiplex 790 用ultraiso刻录到朗科16gu盘，更换了vesamenu.32文件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 matliu — 2012-05-07 9:04  â€
<UU123> 字体设计的话，我用inkscape，然后导入，目前也就这个办法了
<bluek> 哦
<bluek> inkscape我没装，也没听说过。。。我查查哈
<iGnome> 不会获取字体轮廓，去处理？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我老婆觉得，你有一个TX到Kansas的段，所以国旅和你说意见
<iGnome> 选择就是
<UU123> 字体轮廓是可以的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 美国国内都是一件免费
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 具体看你的记录里怎么写的，地道点的服务，应该是CN->SF->Austin 2PC, Austin->Wichita 1PC, Wichita->SF->CN 2PC
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 但是国旅多半偷懒给你全程1PC
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 国旅跟我说的是那一件都要托运啊
<MeaCulpa> 25美金一件
<UU123> inkscape矢量软件呃。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 国内的一段
<bluek> uu123，你能加我QQ吗？下次gimp有问题就请教你
<MeaCulpa> 本来就要托运
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 要交钱
<MeaCulpa> 只不过第二件托运的25美刀
<bluek> 省得你不在这儿。#gimp-cn又没有人
<bluek> 英文的又看不懂
<bluek> 哈哈哈
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 也有可能
<UU123> gimp-cn也有？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我那时Austin->Pheonix就一件也要25刀
<bluek> 我查过了。没人
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 但是手提行李还是可以的，我以我举重若轻的臂力，提了40lbs上飞机
<UU123> 我QQ很少上了。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没压力~~轻松聊天
<bluek> 平时找你怎么找？
<bluek> uu123,平时找你怎么找？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 人和手提行李一起过磅，别人一看我28xlbs, 觉得很自然啊
<bluek> 我想有一个gimp群，非常想。这样方便我学习。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 气势，气势
<iGnome> bluek: 建议去官网看教程。字体处理的一堆一堆的。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<bluek> 我有啥不懂的一问就有人告诉我了哈
<UU123> bluek: 互相学习，我是模了好久了，在PS的基础上一个一个学的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...我老婆确认过了，UA确实之恩那个托一件行李，不超过23kg/50lbs
<UU123> 我的Q：272639582
<bluek> ignome，官方的上面都是英文
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你只能依靠臂力了
<iGnome> http://www.tutorialsphere.com/tutorials/gimp/text-effects
<kk> iGnome,啥网址y Gimp Text Effects Tutorials - Tutorialsphere.com
<UU123> 2.8的改善好多。。欢喜
<iGnome> bluek: 有一些有中文的。只是零散。
<bluek> 2.8暂时不考虑
<UU123> 互相学习，我也是一路摸索过来的
<iGnome> 还有gimp中文论坛
<bluek> 我2.6还不行呢
<UU123> 有些地方和PS还是有一些相似的
<bluek> 网址是英文的
<bluek> ignome,网址是英文的
<bluek> 中文论坛？在哪在哪
<iGnome> 完全不会英文。那去找论坛。啥jeep啥的。
<UU123> GIMP的教程中文的太少了，当时学的时候非常疼疼的。。竟好GIMP是中文的,一路摸过来了
<iGnome> 忘记url了
<bluek> ignome,我会英文，可是英文的看起来特别累，且还有很多专业术语。还得要星际翻译
<iGnome> 基本是菜单的英文啊。那些教程
<iGnome> 只是版本有点低
<iGnome> 字体效果全面的
<bluek> 我再去看看
<bluek> 不聊了，我学习了
<bluek> ==
<bluek> uu123,我平时怎么找你？
<bluek> 你有skype吗？
<UU123> QQ已经发了呃。。
<bluek> msn我很少用
<bluek> 看到了，谢谢。。。。。bye,我学习了。。
<bluek> 有不懂的再来烦死你们哈。。。bye
<UU123> 8
<UU123> 8，互相学习
<bluek> 加不了，不是主帐号
<UU123> ....不是吧。。我看看去
<bluek> 不一定要QQ，我要能找到你的联系方式
<UU123> 那就在这里好了
<bluek> 你经常来吗？
<bluek> 好的。uu123是临时的还是你注册的？
<UU123> 呃，说实话，网络聊天，用哪个我都不经常上。。。
<bluek> 哈哈哈，缠上你了
<UU123> 注册的
<bluek> ok....
<UU123> GMAIL也有，，这个只有在UBUNTU的时候就自动登上的
<bluek> 不了，我看这里就很好。
<bluek> 如果你有skype就更好了，可以语音
<UU123> 那就在这里好了
<UU123> 只要开着UBUNTU，一般IRC都可以登上了
<UU123> >:-) 下一步是我的问题了。。视频编辑的软件。。
<UU123> 已经试了很多种。。发现这些只能满足业余的。。
<UU123> 有些功能没法实现
<bluek> 如果你在win下用pr+ae
<bluek> 业余的也就是绘声绘影
<iGnome> UU123: 测试过那些软件。
<bluek> 如果是linux我就不知道了，pr还是N年前我在学校的时候为了MM而用的东东
<UU123> 用了，想找个替代品来学学
<iGnome> 列举下
<UU123> 稍等
<UU123> openshot pitivi  cinelerra(全英文界面，相关资料几乎没有，老是学不会） kino lives  kdenlive(问题装不上）
<iGnome> 你的 lives能跑起来不。这应该够了
<XwinX> iGnome: ee 早
<iGnome> 差不多测试完了嘛。
<iGnome> XwinX: 最近很闲嘛
<XwinX> iGnome: 有点
<iGnome> 有好玩的？
<XwinX> iGnome: 无
<iGnome> 年假，旅游
<iGnome> 出来玩
<XwinX> iGnome: 不想休假
<XwinX> iGnome: 想上班
<iGnome> 。
<UU123> iGnome: live总是提示错误，老是装不上
<iGnome> nnnd
<XwinX> iGnome: 休假无聊啊
<XwinX> iGnome: 我是不是有病？
<UU123> 职业病
<iGnome> UU123: 哦。基本这够了。就是安装一直有问题。
<iGnome> XwinX: 找个小秘去旅游
<XwinX> iGnome: 没秘书啊，哪像你
<iGnome> 我还想你带一个来呢
<UU123> 老是装不上，够虽够，却用不了
<XwinX> iGnome: 你不是有秘书吗？
<bluek> 我感觉我什么也不会
<iGnome> UU123: 如果要求急迫。熟悉mencoder吧。
<bluek> 要学的东西太多太多了，想哭
<bluek> 懂得越多越觉得自己懂得越少
<iGnome> lives够强大了。openshot只是玩具，还带破py的插件，慢死的
<iGnome> pitivi也是玩具
<UU123> 查阅了很多相关资料，一直搞不定它的安装
<iGnome> lives是一直安装有问题。的确。所以我问你安装好没。
<iGnome> XwinX: 没。
<XwinX> iGnome: 去年见招秘书来着
<iGnome> 你那边？
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 安装了cairo-dock后，如果安装第三方的插件呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373585 安装了cairo-dock后，如果安装第三方的插件呢？我在其官网上下载了三个插件，都是tar.gz格式的包。 按其要求是要解压到~/.config/cairo-dock/third-party/文件夹中。 可是到了这步后我就不会了，接下来怎么把解压得这个插件用上呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hack
<iGnome> 只是北方没啥美女。东北倒是有。
<bluek> uu
<bluek> 如果我用apt-get安装inkscape是什么版本的？
<iGnome> 版本相关的最新版本
<iGnome> 发行版本
<MeaCulpa> 南方更没美女
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 你真无聊了。
<iGnome> 美女都在南方
<huntxu> adam8157: 好紅，快到1了
<iGnome> 北方那干燥的地方。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 绿的
<huntxu> iGnome: 這次我同意 = =
<iGnome> 2个破家伙，又炒股？ huntxu adam8157
<huntxu> adam8157: 今天又有打了雞血的
<iGnome> 不好好上班，炒股
<UU123> bluek: inkscape版本好像没有GIMP更新的快，反正够用了，也不是很老
<bluek> 嗯嗯
<iGnome> inkscape的图层操作，很正常。比coreldraw的容易理解多了。
<iGnome> 微键盘操作也很强大。
<adam8157> 如果有人想来google，现在是机会了。我们SRE部门现在很需要人。SRE需要oncall，需要对操作系统，网络，编程有很扎实的基础，另外最好有大型分布式系统的经验。做够一段时间可以内部转岗。对于想肉身翻墙的，这是个好机会。因为美国人一般不愿意做。我可以内部推荐。嘿嘿...
<UU123> mencoder命令下视频编辑？查的是视频转换呃
<adam8157> 如果有人想来google，现在是机会了。我们SRE部门现在很需要人。SRE需要oncall，需要对操作系统，网络，编程有很扎实的基础，另外最好有大型分布式系统的经验。做够一段时间可以内部转岗。对于想肉身翻墙的，这是个好机会。因为美国人一般不愿意做。我可以内部推荐。嘿嘿...
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> 啥情况
<adam8157> ...
<kk> adam8157:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<XwinX> adam8157: 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 南方的身材差
<UU123> 对你亮红牌了。。
<tenzu> adam8157: 笨屎了
<adam8157> tenzu: 给别人发PM, 这段话中间有个换行... 于是
<adam8157> XwinX: ^^
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<tenzu> adam8157: 神在惩罚你
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨天打出PES2011最高的比分
<huntxu> adam8157: 9:0 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: 这周围哪里有可以玩儿PS3 wii的电玩城?
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒聽說過
<huntxu> adam8157: 你想去苦練一下然後來找我打？
<adam8157> huntxu: 我们组想找个地方玩儿..
<UU123> 。。。第一次听说HX打游戏的
<tenzu> adam8157: 现在wii多少钱?
<adam8157> tenzu: 1-2K?
<MeaCulpa> wii是不是现在完败给XBOX了...
<adam8157> UU123: HX是啥
<tenzu> adam8157: 我只有个很久没玩的PS2
<MeaCulpa> 任天堂今年出新主机
<UU123> adam8157: huntxu的简称
<UU123> 美其名为HX
<adam8157> UU123: 我还以为是河蟹
<UU123> :-))
<huntxu> adam8157: 來被虐菜吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 玩master league就挑的werder bremen在德甲虐菜電腦
<hamo> 1314
<adam8157> huntxu: ...我很久没玩儿了 当时PES6的时候比较沉迷
<UU123> 呃。。。糊里糊涂的，lives装上了。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: marco marin的market value 2m+，傻米蘭買了44m+ = =
<huntxu> adam8157: 球隊兩年不用考慮成本問題了...
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
 * gfrog hi
<MeaCulpa> 德甲就是南美前锋玩转德国后卫
<palomino|working> 球形闪电埃尔顿
<MeaCulpa> 还有东欧后卫炫技死功
<MeaCulpa> 德甲基本是攻强守弱，南美和东欧技术流的乐园
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得比西甲英超好看得多
<MeaCulpa> 不过国内那些小白误解太多了
<UU123> 呃，原来是足球。。
 * gfrog 12.04的ibus-synpinyin果然傲娇了，经常没法打字。。。
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 近幾年看球的，基本上都覺得只有西甲 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: 德甲看着要好看些
<huntxu> 所以我一直喜歡bremen = =
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 恩
<MeaCulpa> 西甲我看不出啥名堂...
<ccc> 有人没
<huntxu> frings + borowski 幾乎是完美的中場組合 = =
<MeaCulpa> 主要是那些央视的二货解说...
<ccc> 帮忙啊 声卡驱动卸载了  怎么装啊
<huntxu> 聲卡驅動怎麽卸載的 = = modprobe -r麽
<ccc> 不记得 乱复制的
<ccc> 怎么安装啊
<ccc> 我这声卡用原始驱动爆音 想换  结果....
<ccc> 怎么装有知道的吗
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 现在的解说，对足球，对技术的理解，已经扭曲了...
<richardlxc> 大家好
<kk> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<ccc> ？？
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 國內的解說直接mute... 老外的一般只講發生了什麽事不講什麽戰術就還好...
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu IPSec架设 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373590 各位前辈，我现在想利用两台台式机进行IPSec的测试，现在两台电脑上都装了ubuntu系统，也可以使用虚拟机进行架设，那么如何使用这两台主机进行IPSec测试环境的搭建呢，主要是想测试IKE中的agrressive mode，但是Windows操作系统里面不支持。现在想改在linux环境下，请各位前辈指
<gfrog> kk: 呦，小k也有搞不定编码的时候。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 哪裏搞不定編碼？
<adam8157> huntxu: 为啥哥是跌的
<huntxu> adam8157: 眼光問題
<gfrog> huntxu: 抬头
<kk> gfrog, 你说有多小？  ㍢ 
<gfrog> adam8157: 跌了多少？
<huntxu> gfrog: 木有啊，我看到的全是正常的
<adam8157> gfrog: 0.几
<gfrog> huntxu: 大概是终端问题吧，你那可能兼容的编码比较多。
<gfrog> adam8157: 那还不叫跌
 * gfrog 曾经被工行腰斩过
<huntxu> adam8157: 騷年
<adam8157> huntxu: 大叔
<huntxu> adam8157: vimdiff 有木有現成的腳本，能夠左右互移動
<adam8157> huntxu: 俩窗口?
<huntxu> adam8157: vsplit
<adam8157> huntxu: 互相移动? c-w x
<adam8157> huntxu: 窗口互换问位置就是这个了
<huntxu> adam8157: 內容的移動 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: 你那个不是diff模式
<adam8157> huntxu: diff模式do dp就可以了
<adam8157> huntxu: 要用这个:vertical diffsplit
<adam8157> huntxu: 或者分别diffthis
<huntxu> adam8157: do dp? 比如說我要把左邊某行的東西復制到右邊的相同位置這樣的
<adam8157> huntxu: 不同的部分. 左边dp或者右边do
<adam8157> huntxu: 但是要在diff模式下
<adam8157> huntxu: 你竟然不常用vimdiff...
<huntxu> adam8157: done = =
<huntxu> adam8157: 我手yank >.<
<adam8157> huntxu: 麻不麻烦? 容不容易出错? 唉 少年啊
<tenzu> yank啥意思? 潮?
<adam8157> tenzu: ~= copy
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Thunderbird能否设置成左边是邮件列表，右边显示邮件内容？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373593 现在是上下分栏的，有点不习惯。现在大家都是宽屏了，左右分栏更舒服些。 统计信息: 发表于 由 csumck — 2012-05-07 10:48
<zzmfish> 论坛被墙了，翻墙才可以访问
<bigfatcat> 不会吧
<tenzu> adam8157: 大牛, 小生受教了
<adam8157> tenzu: - -!
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<tenzu> adam8157: 似乎vim里复制就是这个单词
<gfrog> adam8157: 呼唤vim讲座！
<adam8157> gfrog: 怕被鄙视...
<MeaCulpa> 不会，开始吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 我不鄙视你的，讲吧讲吧，讲了还有award拿。
<gfrog> adam8157: seems 3 star at least.
<XwinX> adam8157: 我们支持你
<adam8157> gfrog: 那啥时候发信到techtalk list问问
<adam8157> gfrog: 上次eric讲usenet被wangcong鄙视, 所以我压力比较大
<tenzu> adam8157: 你应该在推上弄个everyday tip for vim
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 安啦，cong哥就那样的人啦
<MeaCulpa> 能找到话题讲的都是牛人了
<adam8157> tenzu: 话说有个@vimtips的 但是好几个月没发了
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙被腰斩？田鸡饭？
<gfrog> adam8157: 他鄙视过各种牛人，你能被他鄙视也挺光荣的
<tenzu> adam8157: 所以我unfo
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<roylez> tenzu: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，我还注册过@vimcn呢
<gfrog> roylez: ！
<huntxu> roylez: 帥樂你今天不水啦
<roylez> huntxu: 忙死了
<huntxu> roylez: 喲，忙著看圖
<tenzu> 嘛图?
<gfrog> tenzu: roylez 生理结构？ 0_o
 * z365982546 求好用键盘
<UU123> ubuntu 11.10的PPTP是怎么弄的呢，我用自带的老是不能联
<z365982546> .
 * z365982546 .
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • UBUNTU、XP,再要装第三个系统怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373596 联想Y430的机子，已经装了UBUNTU和XP了，现在想在装个deepin玩玩，XP工作要用，就是想把装UBUNTU的那个区再分一下，再装个linuxdeepin，主要是用来熟悉下别的linux发行版，高人指教啊！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 litangttd — 2012-05-07 10:57
<bigfatcat> 有在ubuntu下装过R
<bigfatcat> 的不？
<bigfatcat> 求教
<bigfatcat> 求个稳定的源，谢谢
<adam8157> z365982546: Happy Hacking Keyboard
<nyfair> bigfatcat: 老老实实用sas吧
<z365982546_> adam8157: 在啥地方能买到？
<adam8157> z365982546_: 淘宝 2K+
<z365982546_> adam8157: 2k+买个键盘。。。
<adam8157> z365982546_: 轻度烧的话就选cherry原厂 3000系列 700+
<adam8157> z365982546_: 你要好用的嘛
<adam8157> z365982546_: 最便宜的, Dell 8115 手感相当好, 60+
<nyfair> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13994255568
<kk> nyfair,啥网址y 日本卡通萌系美少女H动漫键盘 缘之空H 春日野穹妹键盘 周边-淘宝网
<adam8157> nyfair: ...
<z365982546_> adam8157: 好吧，我要便宜的行了，你难道用的都是那种高级货？
<adam8157> z365982546_: 准备买cherry
<adam8157> z365982546_: 推荐8115 手感相当好
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 我也在考虑买键盘呢
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 壕
<z365982546_> adam8157: 嗯
<piggybox> cherry keyboard有啥特别的？
<PRONMAN> piggybox: gui
<z365982546_> nyfair: 好萌啊
<nyfair> z365982546: 嗯啊
<piggybox> PRONMAN: ?
<PRONMAN> piggybox: expensive
 * z365982546_ 感觉把\键放到]下边的键盘太难用了，
<PRONMAN> z365982546_: 改映射
<z365982546_> PRONMAN: 好提议，关键是把\映射成哪个键
<MeaCulpa> http://www.tektalk.org/2012/05/06/android-%e7%a7%bb%e6%a4%8d%e5%88%b0-c/
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Android 移植到 C# : 弯曲评论
<MeaCulpa> Android就那么挫，不Java了得要C#
<z365982546_> PRONMAN: 右边那个win键右边的那个有个表格的键是啥键？我想把它映射成\
<MeaCulpa> http://www.tektalk.org/2012/05/06/vmware%e7%9a%84%e6%9c%ac%e5%9c%9f%e7%ab%9f%e4%ba%89%e8%80%85-%e5%8c%97%e4%ba%ac%e6%98%93%e6%80%9d%e6%8d%b7%e4%bf%a1%e6%81%af%e6%8a%80%e6%9c%af%e6%9c%89%e9%99%90%e5%85%ac%e5%8f%b8/
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y VMware的本土竟争者—-北京易思捷信息技术有限公司 : 弯曲评论
<MeaCulpa> 擦，一万行编程经验..一万行shell...
<MeaCulpa> 豪气冲天啊
<UU123> 总是装不上最新版的LIVES
<z365982546_> adam8157: 不停地对一个变量赋值，是不是很邪恶
<adam8157> z365982546_: 有啥邪恶的
<z365982546_> adam8157: 感觉不停的写同一段内存，对硬件很不好
<adam8157> z365982546_: buffer就这样
<adam8157> z365982546_: afk 吃饭去
<z365982546_> if (-1) printf("aa");这样会显示吗？
<ibodi> vbox snapshots: 1-install > 2-IE > 3-FF > current stage(changed) 如果现在电脑出问题，想从 3-FF 重新来过，应该怎么弄。
<z365982546_> PRONMAN: c中是不是所有非零值都认为是1？if (-1) printf("aa");会执行吗？
<iGnome> -1当然非0
<z365982546_> iGnome: 果然if (-1) printf();也能显示，
<yappy> 请教：如何提取pdf文件的目录有几页、正文有几页之类的信息？
<iGnome> pdftk
<iGnome> z365982546: -1就是int长度的全1。
<yappy> pdftk 是能提取到一些信息，但我上面说的能提取？
<iGnome> 有几页？。
<iGnome> 没这需要过。没试过。
<yappy> 共几页能提取，但目录有几页能提取？
<iGnome> 看man
<yappy> man 看了，不行。
<iGnome> 目录可以不包含在页码范围的啊
<yappy> 请你具体说说目录有几页怎么提吧
<iGnome> 不知道
<z365982546_> iGnome: if (printf()<0) printf();可以这样判断吗？
<iGnome> python-pdfminer 里面有pdf2txt，自己判断算了。
<iGnome> ..
<yappy> 这倒是个思路
<z365982546_> iGnome: 可以吗？
<iGnome> 可以。这写法有啥意义嘛。
<iGnome> 太bt
<z365982546_> iGnome: 减少变量的个数 :)
<iGnome> 实际没减少
<iGnome> 只是没名称了而已
<z365982546_> iGnome: 哦，
<z365982546_> iGnome: 不停的对同一个变量赋值感觉很不好，
<z365982546_> iGnome: 没隔2秒就对int n赋值一次，
<z365982546_> iGnome: 是不是很邪恶？
<iGnome> 你多改几个变量就是。只要可能，编译器会优化成一个。和对同一个赋值没区别。
<z365982546_> iGnome: 曾经在win下不停的写一段内存，然后几分钟就crash了
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • mldonkey如何变成高ID?我尝试了很多法子都失败了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373600 最近终于配置好了mldonkey。速度很棒。现在的主要问题是：无论如何我都无法把自己变成高ID 我修改的东西如下 ED2K-force_client_high_id ED2K-force_high_id ED2K-max_connected_servers ED2K-max_walker_servers client_ip dynamic_slots 并根据web里的 help+ 里的 sysinfo里的信æ
<iGnome> 指针指向的内存，才可能溢出。
<iGnome> 申请的内存，不会。
<z365982546_> iGnome: 好像是指针指向的内存
<z365982546_> iGnome: 数组申请的会吗
<yappy> 根据pdf2txt 结果判断页码不可行，因为可能根本无可见页码，或是奇怪的编页码方式。
<iGnome> z365982546: 申请的，或者固定的数组，不越界，就不会嘛。越界通常编译有警告。
<iGnome> yappy: 目录这结构，可能是没特殊的标记。判断不出。
<iGnome> 为啥要判断目录页数
<iGnome> 在pdf，目录也就是文字而已。
<z365982546_> iGnome: 哦，
<yappy> 因为有时显示页码和正文页码不符，很不爽，。
<iGnome> 那是制作目录的软件的事情。目录自动编码，要不要的事情。
<iGnome> latex会处理好目录的引用的
<yappy> 显示为“目录第几页”“正文第几页”这样才爽。
<yappy> 不是引用的问题
<iGnome> 目录连接的引用不对嘛。是这不。
<z365982546_> iGnome: 那看来指针还是不能用太多了，数组比指针好，曾听某位同学说他有指针恐惧症，1万多行的代码中，没用一个指针，全用数组了
<iGnome> 指针的高效的代名词。水平低，就别用指针。
<yappy> 不是引用不对。是要显示“正文第五页“，点进去后的确就是正文第五页，而不是全文第五页。
<yappy> 补充，我要在网页里显示
<ibodi> yappy -- 我狗狗名字同名哈。
<yappy> eh ?
<yappy> iGnome: 其实pdf2html 这样的程序做到了这种效果，但具体不知如何实现。
<ibodi> yappy: 那个可能逐个计算每个字占用的长*宽。
<yappy> 怎么可能……
<ibodi> yappy: 好在 pdf 里面有个 function 返回刚刚那个文字的长*宽。然后你自己继续算。
<z365982546_> iGnome: 在哪里改键盘映射？
<MeaCulpa> .Xmodmap?
<MeaCulpa> X以外的就不知道了...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: keymap 得重现编译
<MeaCulpa> 啥叫重现编译...
<z365982546_> MeaCulpa: 我的是gnome2 ubuntu，
<UU123> lives导入视频文件太慢了。。。
<UU123> 大部分都使用链接的方式，而LIVES却一帧一帧扫描。。不解
<z365982546_> MeaCulpa: 你们很少用caps lock键吧，你们把它改成啥拉？
<MeaCulpa> z365982546_: 没改过
<z365982546_> MeaCulpa: 哦，我想把caps lock改成\键，
<MeaCulpa> 我大概只有用Awesome的时候曾经把老小黑的左ALT改成WIN
<z365982546_> 输入大写一直是shift+
<z365982546_> MeaCulpa: /home下没.xmodmap
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求高手指点，在ubuntu11.10下编译好kscope 1.9.4打开界面没图形呀 ？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373606 在Ubuntu11.10下面编译好kscope 1.9.4，新建工程，后无图形界面。求高手指点，这是什么问题呀 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengyecaizi — 2012-05-07 12:33
<MeaCulpa> 没有就自己加咯
<z365982546_> 对open函数的O_NONBLOCK 也不明白，不明白的太多了，唉
<XwinX> z365982546_: 就是非阻塞方式打开啊
<XwinX> z365982546_: 区别在于， read 的时候，如果没数据,会直接返回，而不是阻塞在那里
<z365982546_> XwinX: 比如说，我让一个程序不停的像一个文件输入数据，我同时用gedit打开那个文件会怎样
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://whitequark.org/blog/2012/05/06/reaching-the-limits-of-adobe-stupidity/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Reaching the Limits of Adobe Stupidity - whitespace
<gfrog> adam8157: 8115买不到了，停产了几年了，如果现在世面上还有，就是假的。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 又一个喷这家的代码能力的
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦?
<gfrog> adam8157: 当然用过cherry之后，身边这个8115我就有想砸了的冲动。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 壕
<binker> cherry???
<binker> 传说中的机械键盘神器？
<binker> 技嘉的一款背光游戏键盘也不错哦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: adobe最近老唉喷
<binker> 阿倒闭
<gfrog> adam8157: 码农没个好键盘咋好意思出来自称码农。。。
<binker> 哈，码农那需要好键盘阿
<binker> 技嘉GK-K8100 背光键盘 自定义 顶级USB游戏竞技 20键不冲突 包邮469
<debianer> 百度网盘支持离线下载是什么意思？难道我断网后还能下载不成？
<binker> 淘宝商城
<hcxp> 这理解的 ！@￥@#！%
<gfrog> 才20键不冲突还好意思出来卖。。。
<binker> 离线下载就是在网上的服务器先下载
<debianer> binker: 先下载到网盘？以后你在下载到本地？
<binker> 	
<binker> gfrog 20键还不够用么？
<hcxp> 除非资源特别差的情况需要，一般也用不上。。。
<binker> debianer：就是这样子
<gfrog> binker: http://diy.pconline.com.cn/mouse/reviews/1010/2251440.html
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y 全按键无冲突！原装Cherry机械键盘评测_键鼠外设评测_|> DOC="http://zzb.pcauto.com.cn/svn/tips/defineJS.js";(function(b,m){function n(f){b.defineJSlog+="\n"+f};b.needJS=b.needJS||v;function v(i,o,c){c=c||function(){};if(i)return c(false);var s=m.___needJS__||(m.___needJS__=[]);var h=s[o]||(s[o]={loaded:false,callbacks:[]});if(h.loaded)return c(false);var j=h.callbacks;if(j.push(c)==1){var d=m.createElement("script");d.onload
<binker> 事实上网上很多冷门ED2K的下载资源都是很慢的，主要是没有源
<XwinX> z365982546_: 很正常，gedit 显示的是他刚打开时文件里的内容， gedit 打开前写入的数据会显示，打开后，再追加的数据不会显示
<debianer> binker: 是说，别的网站提供的下载文件，可以先下载到百度网盘吗
<debianer> 这玩意我一直都没搞明白
<hcxp> 去试试呗。
<hcxp> 试一试就明白了。
<z365982546_> XwinX: 用Open函数时，用加O_NONBLOCK 吗？
 * gfrog 似乎小k升级了，升出bug来了。。
<XwinX> z365982546_: 不用
<z365982546_> XwinX: 那什么时候会用呢？
<XwinX> z365982546_: O_NONBLOCK 一般不用在正常的磁盘文件上，因为读这些文件很快
<XwinX> z365982546_: 它用在 socket, pipo 这些慢操作的文件类型里
<z365982546_> XwinX: 哦，
<binker> 嗯，是吧，离线从原始的资源地址下载到网盘几乎是秒杀
<XwinX> z365982546_: 你读一个网络连接，网络太慢，是等着，还是马上返回说没读到东西，这就是区别
<binker> 下载好几G的大型文件
<binker> 很好
<z365982546_> XwinX: 用Open 打开socket?
<z365982546_> XwinX: open 可以取代connect ?
<XwinX> z365982546_: 不可以
<binker> 你要是用电驴下载好几G的冷门大型文件不知道要下载多久才会好，有时候有源就快一点
<binker> 有时候每秒才几KB
<z365982546_> XwinX: 那open怎么用于socket文件？
<binker> 甚至一整天都没有人供源
<MeaCulpa> 但是很多东西只有电驴才能找到
<XwinX> z365982546_: socket 一般用 socket(..) 函数
<binker> 先下载到网盘以后，可以从网盘一稳定的速度下载到本机上来
<XwinX> z365982546_: 和 open 是一样的功能
<jyfl987> binker: 等ipv6普及了就好了
<MeaCulpa> 驴子是共享平台
<binker> 我在电驴上找ED2K的链接
<binker> 然后用离线下载到网盘上
<binker> 进而从网盘直接下载到本机硬盘里
<zer4tul> binker: 呃……哪个网盘？
<binker> 我用的是迅雷的离线下载
<MeaCulpa> 迅雷~
<MeaCulpa> 好东西
<binker> 空间有1024T
<zer4tul> binker: ~-~
<binker> 就是100万GB左右
<binker> 我不用迅雷的下载软件
<z365982546_> XwinX: open可以取代socket函数？
<binker> 就是用它的离线下载空间
<zer4tul> gfrog: 红轴？啥手感？
<gfrog> zer4tul: 不清楚，俺木有红轴。。。
<imadper> 就是很轻的黑轴
<binker> 嗯
<XwinX> z365982546_: 不能
<zer4tul> imadper: 黑轴玩游戏还行，打字用就太纠结了
<imadper> 把黑轴的压力克数往下降很多, 就是红轴了, 基本没有段落感那种
<XwinX> z365982546_: 但 socket 可以 read
<imadper> 还行吧, 黑轴打字累
<MeaCulpa> 茶轴吧，中庸点
<binker> 最近下载了差不多900多GB的高清视频
<z365982546_> XwinX: 那O_NONBLOCK 怎么用于socket
<imadper> 青轴毫无疑问胜出, 如果你不在乎噪音吵到同事的话
<binker> 红轴寿命2000万次左右
<imadper> 寿命不用担心吧
<binker> 黑轴可以到6000万
<ibodi> vbox 里面有 snap A 》 B 》 C；如果我想从 B 开机，怎么操作呢？无论点击哪个，然后点击 start , 出来的都是 #C
<imadper> 怎么样都够我用十年了
<binker> 寿命当然要担心了
<XwinX> z365982546_: 算了，不说 socket 了， 你用 fifo 来代替吧
<XwinX> z365982546_: open 可以打开 fifo
<binker> 你要是用红轴就少一半的寿命
<imadper> XwinX: 进程通信?
<imadper> binker: 那也够我用十年了
<XwinX> imadper: 是啊
<z365982546_> XwinX: 哦，还没搞过fifo
<imadper> binker: 我坚信, 是年内, 黑轴也会被我家的猫或者我今后有了孩子给弄坏
<imadper> binker: 就算轴不坏, 其他地方也会坏
<binker> 要是我，我买技嘉的键盘
<binker> 呵呵，用着舒服
<XwinX> z365982546_: 把 fifo 当成文件用，你就会遇到 O_NONBLOCK 的问题
<z365982546_> XwinX: 嗯
<binker> 或者买罗技的键盘，手感都很好
<imadper> XwinX: unix域多好, fifo是全双工吗?
<binker> 联想的键盘和鼠标都是手感很粗糙
<binker> 鼠标还经常失灵
<imadper> binker: 联想的都是代工的
<binker> 貌似连接不良
<imadper> binker: 他自己不做
<binker> 嗯，
<binker> 用了就想砸
<binker> 垃圾的要死
<imadper> 快砸了吧~~~
<binker> 没砸，后来送人了
<imadper> .... 那人砸了吗?
<debianer> sopcast的sp-auth应该复制到哪里？
<binker> 那人又问我要了一个无线的
<imadper> ...
<binker> 他没法用阿
<binker> 我只好再送一个无线的给他，我以前自己用的一个无线鼠标
<binker> 用在笔记本上面的
<XwinX> imadper: 大哥， z365982546_ 不是一定要用 open 来初始化 handle 吗
<XwinX> imadper: 所以只能用 fifo 了
<imadper> XwinX: 我刚来, 为什么一定要用open?
<XwinX> imadper: 我哪知道，他认死了要用 open
<jyfl987> XwinX: 代码提交了没
<imadper> ....
<XwinX> jyfl987: 啥代码?
<jyfl987> XwinX: nanohub
<XwinX> jyfl987: 没有，就上周提交了几行
<z365982546> .
<roylez> jyfl987: 你用arch？
<jyfl987> roylez: 不用
<imadper> roylez: http://www.aqee.net/what_is_your_programming_language/
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: 斯巴达的勇士们，你们的编程语言是什么？
<roylez> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> roylez: 你要找archer? XwinX 不就是
<roylez> jyfl987: http://e4rat.sourceforge.net/
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: e4rat
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 便宜货键盘，Keycool和PLU那个更好些？
<roylez> jyfl987: 启动大约30秒，没有做优化。貌似这个不错
<z365982546_> XwinX: 我只是想知道open的O_NONBLOCK 是干吗用的。。。
<jyfl987> roylez: 这个我早上看过 ext4的才加速啊 我倒是对他提到的bootchart有兴趣 可是是fedaro
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我是 rfer
<imadper> MeaCulpa: plu做工很差... 但是用的住
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 何必呢？用很久的东西
<jyfl987> roylez: 30s就不错了？
<jyfl987> roylez: 你没见过8s的把
<MeaCulpa> roylez: er...你有啥推荐...
<roylez> jyfl987: 见过
<jyfl987> XwinX: hmm
<XwinX> z365982546_: 就是 read write 时的差别
<roylez> jyfl987: 没做优化30秒，已经很满意了。这个e4rat还可以再提点，多好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我要每天背着上下班的...
<jyfl987> roylez: 有个 update-initramfs不就行了
<jyfl987> roylez: 全打包进initd 启动时候只加载一次
<z365982546_> XwinX: 哦
<XwinX> roylez: 很好，很强大
<roylez> jyfl987: 貌似arch已经在用这个了
<XwinX> roylez: 只是升级久了，就要重做一下，不爽
<roylez> XwinX: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/E4rat
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: E4rat - ArchWiki
<roylez> XwinX: 这个倒是....
<roylez> XwinX: 那还是不折腾了
<jyfl987> roylez: arch的wiki不错 我许多工具都是搜到arch wiki 学习到的 ubuntu的wiki好像一陀
<roylez> jyfl987: ubuntu光知道刷存在感了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 比如我这ducky的87键的
<jyfl987> roylez: ubuntu让人咯登一下的地方太多了
<jyfl987> 我在考虑换个发行版 可是ubuntu事实上用户那么多 有点纠结
<roylez> jyfl987: hehe
<adam8157> jyfl987: debian好debian妙 debian呱呱叫
<jyfl987> 考虑下 自己整lfs或者gentoo
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 黑ducky可以考虑
<binker> 现在很纠结了
<roylez> jyfl987: zero surprise原则，ubuntu显然已经违背了
<binker> 用UBUNTU
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<binker> 蛮舒服的
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) adam8157
<roylez> adam8157: 蠢蛋
 * adam8157 貌似需求又变了... 我这边要忙了...
<adam8157> roylez: 还不走?
<jyfl987> ubuntu号称要让普通人用 结果那个upstart没有工具来管理开机启动还是不启动 还不如那些用rcS的
<jyfl987> 那些至少有工具调整
<hamo> roylez:  傻乐
<gfrog> adam8157: wow
<roylez> upstart就一天坑
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙
 * gfrog 从上班开始回一封邮件，到现在都木有写完
<hamo> adam8157: 傻蛋
<gfrog> hamo: @@
<roylez> gfrog: 不好意思把你基友弄死了
<binker> Ubuntu
<roylez> hamo: 真不怕死呢...
 * hamo 好了，说爽了...
<gfrog> roylez: 他才不是我基友， 主席大快人心
<imadper> hamo: ...
<roylez> hamo: ...
 * hamo lol
<imadper> ...
 * adam8157 舒服了
<gfrog> roylez: 这回你看到谁跟谁是好基友了吧。。
<roylez> adam8157: 你的城管光环很耀眼呢
<adam8157> roylez: 必须的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 人民的城管爱人民
 * gfrog @@
<roylez> ooops....
<adam8157> jyfl987: 人民城管人民爱 才好
 * hamo 乱了...
 * gfrog 继续回邮件
 * roylez 开始处理邮件
<adam8157> gehaowu: 某人误伤你
<imadper> gehaowu:  躺枪了
 * adam8157 发个邮件
 * hamo 看个视频什么的...
<UU123> lives不行，效率大打折扣
<jyfl987> adam8157: 人民的城管也爱人民币
<gfrog> adam8157: 准备买对登山杖去。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在的淘宝似乎两极分化了，没有ducky了，一水的Filco
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 直接realforce
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 别纠结了...  压力分区很爽的
<adam8157> imadper: 你买的realforce?
<imadper> adam8157: 没有, 我一直是一个青轴
<jyfl987> roylez: 现在带宽如何
<imadper> adam8157: 但是我一直yy realforce..
<adam8157> imadper: 一直YY cherry filco HHKB...
<imadper> adam8157: 你现在是什么? hhkb500+还是一个薄膜... yy不起来呀
<hamo> adam8157: 壕还用YY...直接买了...
<adam8157> imadper: 我说2000那个
<imadper> adam8157: 两千多那个太贵, 也yy不起来~
 * adam8157 买了个50+的空调线
<hamo> adam8157: 干吗的？
<adam8157> imadper: realforce不也是2K么
<imadper> adam8157: 1.2k左右吧
<adam8157> hamo: 房东没给空调线
<imadper> adam8157: realforce 103
<adam8157> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=13303668085&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934,0:1336368113_3k2_1085339948
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y FILCO 87 圣手二代系列 黑轴/青轴/茶轴 无冲机械键盘 全国包顺丰-tmall.com天猫
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 静电的手感能比青州好？？
<hamo> adam8157: 直接强行进入她的屋子拔了就跑...
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 压力分区的话,应该会更舒服一些吧
<adam8157> hamo: 没见过房东
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 真不是看上静电了, 是看上压力分区了
<adam8157> imadper: 啥叫压力分区
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 没试过真不评价， 有些东西不是看参数的
<roylez> adam8157: 嚎
<adam8157> roylez: 我都没买呢...
<imadper> adam8157: 就是, 你的食指和小拇指的力度肯定不一样,  所以小拇指按a键, a的压力克数要小于f的
<MeaCulpa> 我周末见到有一个哥们就是realforce
<adam8157> imadper: 擦...
<roylez> adam8157: 想一想也是豪呢
<adam8157> hamo: 咱俩真穷啊, 这里个个都是壕
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 压力分区有一个超级便宜的, 墨西哥产, 薄膜, 可惜只能台式机用 ps/2接口的
<hamo> adam8157: 相比你还是更壕一点...
<imadper> adam8157: hamo 你们两个壕....
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 买了？ 只是一种理念而已， 我觉着我的手只认整体的手感， 而至于量上微笑的差异 区别不大
<adam8157> imadper: 我俩都买不起机械键盘呢
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 我没买呀. 我没米...
<imadper> adam8157: 你肯定是有钱, 但是还没有买....
<adam8157> imadper: 手机都是黑白诺基亚呢
<imadper> adam8157: 这是我们屌丝心中的神器, 不入你们这些壕的法眼..
<roylez> adam8157: 豪的钱都在股市里
<imadper> adam8157: 黑白nokia最酷了...
 * gfrog 总算写完那封邮件了，真长。
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 对于最小指常规力度也大于常用键盘压力的人 意义不大
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 我不知道, 不过我还是继续 yy
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 恩 就跟我意淫苍井空的胸一样， 未必她得手感就好哈哈
<imadper> fhmdgxs: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=18158358&_u=7mj51l0e223
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Key tronic LTD 键盘（压力分区键盘）-淘宝网
<imadper> 88
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙，牛，简称： 基牛蛙
<imadper> 不算贵
<gfrog> roylez: 讨厌啦！
<roylez> gfrog: 萌死了....
<imadper> adam8157: 壕哥, 等你买了realforce, 记得告诉我手感, 让我能更好的yy
 * hamo 跪求基蛙哥买萌...
<adam8157> imadper: 最多filco 不会更贵了
<imadper> hamo: 你要卖? 为什么求他买..
<roylez> adam8157: .... 直接上 realforce 啊
 * hamo ...
 * adam8157 哦 淘宝上只要40 亚马逊却要53
<imadper> adam8157: 如果是机械的话, 没必要filco吧, 超硬涂层其实还不如pbt/pom
<roylez> adam8157: 我拿我的ducky跟你换...
<cfy|school> adam8157: 主席的ducky都黑了
<hamo> adam8157: 送个cherry给我吧
<cfy|school> roylez: 换hhkb吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 考虑邮费了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯
<UU123> ..呃
<adam8157> gfrog: 所以还是淘宝吧... 亚马逊的券还有两年有效期, 不愁没地方花
<UU123> 京东捏？
 * adam8157 以后还是应该多看看淘宝, 总在京东和亚马逊, 有点亏
<XwinX> quit
<hamo> adam8157: 淘宝没准啊
<adam8157> UU123: 京东没得卖这一款
<hamo> adam8157: 我现在都不太敢淘宝了..
<gfrog> adam8157: 你肿末到处都有券？
<gfrog> adam8157: 求券
<adam8157> hamo: 天猫
<UU123> 淘宝可以作为价格来参考参考的
<adam8157> gfrog: boss给的
<UU123> 我买东西总是拿淘宝来参考价
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<hamo> gfrog: 淡淡有个好boss
<gfrog> adam8157: award么？
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<gfrog> hamo: Kexin嘛？
<hamo> adam8157: ==,这不会是boss的妇女节礼物吧？
<hamo> gfrog: yep
 * gfrog 还没拿过award呢。。 
<cfy|school> ....
<cfy|school> 蛋蛋手好快。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥？
<roylez> cfy|school: hhkb完全不符合人体工学啊
 * hamo 被我说中了...
<cfy|school> roylez: 是么？
<jyfl987> 不是有个 frogpad?
<cfy|school> roylez: 但是贵阿。只买贵的。
<roylez> adam8157: 豪你别淘宝啊，太掉价。直接去中关村找最贱的js
<MeaCulpa> 话说，电脑显卡的DVI可以接上液晶电视的HDMI么？
 * kk 3.0.0-19-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 19 19:05:57 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<MeaCulpa> 还是说现在已经是高清VGA线的时代了？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 要看dvi-d还是dvi-i
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 貌似不行的吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 买个转接
<jyfl987> 上次我买了个 hdmi->vga
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 恩，我搜了下，怎么现在都是直接1080p的VGA线了
<jyfl987> 发现有->dvi
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 错了,  接hdmi的话, 怎么都可以
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 但是没有音频
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 是这样的么？ 现在又回归vga了？
 * adam8157 你们这些坟淡
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不都是hdmi或者dp了吗? 怎么又vga了???
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 要音频无用，我只要视频
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 那一个转接头就行了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=7719663877&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 秋叶原3+6线芯 高清vga线 电脑接电视线套装 vga连接线 支持1080P-tmall.com天猫
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 还有高清vga... 我out了...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @@ 你说用转接头嘛？
<gfrog> adam8157: roylez 哦，对，可以找好村里的js拍下来，然后过去自提，邮费都省了。 还省得乱转耽误时间。
 * gfrog 正在用DP转DVI的接口，效果很棒，就是转接头做工太苦逼
<MeaCulpa> 我不需要音频，好的音乐轮不到电视来回放
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你说的就是我以往的购物流程
 * adam8157 掉了?
<MeaCulpa> 音频不用考虑，电视和有源音箱都是渣
<jyfl987> 不过自提费时间 不是急的我才不去自提
<gfrog> jyfl987: 现在呢？
<hamo> adam8157: 你再踢我他们就都不理你了...
<gfrog> jyfl987: 蛋蛋离村里近啊，中午散步的工夫就到了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 现在我懒得去跟村里的js捉迷藏了 就是网上说好的 有时候也未必有
<jyfl987> gfrog: 主要是跟他们耗时间麻烦 不如让他们发快递
<jyfl987> 时间远比快递费珍贵
<gfrog> jyfl987: 没货？ 挑那些有保障的，没货回来直接点退货然后加30%退款
<realrealjerry> 这段时间在休病假，打算装一台好一点儿的机器专门用来折腾linux，不知道现在linux对ati显卡的支持怎么样了
<realrealjerry> 哪位大神给解说一下
 * z365982546 请推荐几款编辑器
<hamo> z365982546: emacs
<imadper> +1 to emacs
<cfy|school> z365982546: emacs24
 * adam8157 于是在淘宝上买了
<imadper> cf
<zer4tul> z365982546: vim
<imadper> cfy|school: 你24了?
<imadper> cfy|school: 我还23用着呢...
<cfy|school> imadper: 我gentoo上24了。虚拟机上跑的debain stable是24
<cfy|school> imadper: 我gentoo上24了。虚拟机上跑的debain stable是23
<imadper> 哦
<gfrog> z365982546: 几款？ vim一个就够了。
<cfy|school> z365982546: emacs一个就够了。
 * imadper 有人用过powerbuilder没??
 * gfrog 推荐emacs的都是坟淡，emacs那是操作系统。。。
 * imadper 我女朋友作业.. 真心难... 
<cfy|school> 推荐vim的也混蛋。。。vi
 * zer4tul 表示arch上也是23
<cfy|school> vim只是个编辑器，你只用编辑器么。。。
<imadper> zer4tul: arch上面有24了, aur
<cfy|school> 到头来你发现你需要的还是emacs
<zer4tul> imadper: 呃……忽略aur
<cfy|school> imadper: 啥学科的？
 * gfrog 趁圣战木有开始之前撤退。。
<imadper> ...
<imadper> cfy|school: 国际贸易
<imadper> cfy|school: 学数据库
<cfy|school> imadper: 哦。。。好难
<imadper> cfy|school: 数据库作业, 让我做
<cfy|school> imadper: 数据库？
<imadper> cfy|school: 我以为很简单
<cfy|school> imadper: 那简单嘛
<z365982546> 发现文本文件里面每行的最后多出来个
<imadper> cfy|school: 你帮忙?
 * adam8157 谁圣战我踢谁
<zer4tul> imadper: 国贸学数据库干嘛？
<cfy|school> imadper: 我忙阿
<imadper> cfy|school: 我看都看不懂
<cfy|school> adam8157: 蛋蛋息怒
<cfy|school> imadper: 贴出来瞻仰下
<imadper> cfy|school: 选择某一管理对象，说明其编码的含义和作用。
<imadper>  
<imadper> cfy|school: 就这么一句话..
<cfy|school> imadper: 我擦。。
<cfy|school> adam8157: ...
<imadper> cfy|school: 选择某一管理对象，说明其编码的含义和作用。  就这么一句话, 没有其他上下文
<zer4tul> imadper: 高科技
<cfy|school> 鸡蛋
<roylez> adam8157: 邮件处理完了
<z23232323> d
<imadper> cfy|school: 不是说简单吗? 这个是第一题...帮忙解答一下~
<z23232323> ctrl-m原来就是enter
<cfy|school> imadper: 啥叫管理管理对象？
<hamo> roylez: 这么快...
<imadper> cfy|school: ... 估计是个表?
<roylez> hamo: 作为一个专业的员工
<hamo> roylez: 还假装好多..
<z23232323> adam8157: 用gedit打开一文本文件，然后提示检测不出编码，然后用vi打开发现每行的最后有一个蓝色的^M
<roylez> hamo: 岂能跟你蛤蟆比速度
<cfy|school> z23232323: 用emacs打开呢？
<z23232323> adam8157: 这是怎么回事？
<roylez> z23232323: windows下写的吧
<adam8157> z23232323: dos2unix
<z23232323> cfy|school: 没安装emacs
<zer4tul> z23232323: :set nolist
<roylez> z23232323: 瞎扯
<zer4tul> z23232323: :set ff=unix
<zer4tul> z23232323: 然后你就看不到^M了
<richardlxc> 大家好啊
<richardlxc> 这在讨论啥呢
<imadper> z23232323: perl -pe "/\r//g" a.txt > b.txt
<richardlxc> 文件编码？
<roylez> richardlxc: 讨论如何把新进来的菜鸟变成基友
<imadper> vf
<richardlxc> 哈哈
<imadper> cfy|school: yong emacs
<richardlxc> roylez: 菜鸟
<z23232323> roylez: zer4tul 是因为\r\n ?
<imadper> cfy|school: emacs也有^M的
<roylez> z23232323: 对
<imadper> z23232323: 就用刚才给你的命令就行
<z23232323> imadper: 哦
<roylez> z23232323: set ff=unix，存盘
<richardlxc> 直接 ：s/
<richardlxc> 直接:s/^M//g
<z23232323> 好多协议的换行符貌似都是\r\n
<imadper> z23232323: 刚才的错了  perl -pe "s/\r//g" a.txt > b.txt
<z23232323> imadper: 嗯
<zer4tul> z23232323: 嗯
<richardlxc> %s/^M//g
<zer4tul> z23232323: 好多协议换行符都是\r，没见过几个\r\n的
<imadper> zer4tul: html的不就是crlf吗?
<richardlxc> 大家用emacs多吗
<imadper> richardlxc: cfy用
<fhmdgxs> zer4tul: http头部是吧
<richardlxc> imadper: cfy|school ?
<zer4tul> fhmdgxs: 嗯
<imadper> richardlxc: 恩
<zer4tul> imadper: html？
<imadper> zer4tul: 恩
<zer4tul> imadper: html不是<br>么？
<imadper> zer4tul: 不是语法
<imadper> zer4tul: 说错了... http..
<imadper> zer4tul: 刚发现..
<zer4tul> imadper: 呃……好吧
<zer4tul> imadper: 我是说没几个，不是说没有
<z23232323> roylez: 用了:set ff=unix，好像还是蓝色的^M
<z23232323> gedit还是打不开
<imadper> z23232323: 说了, 用刚才那个脚本的..
<z23232323> imadper: 嗯，我试试
<roylez> z23232323: 存盘退出
<MeaCulpa> tr -d '\r'嘛
<z23232323> roylez: 存盘退出了
<imadper> z23232323: perl -pe 's/\r?\n|\r/\n/g'   inputfile > outputfile  # Convert to UNIX
<nyfair> z23232323: 用windows
<MeaCulpa> 要毛pl :)
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 就用~~
<imadper> z23232323: awk '{gsub("\r",""); print;}' inputfile > outputfile 也行
<MeaCulpa> imadper: gsub...你完全不考虑性能
 * z23232323 大家貌似对/r/n都挺有深刻理解的，难道你们都跟我一样载在这里过？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 他的文件能有多大?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 对了, 大佬, 你会powerbuilder不?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不会
 * imadper 有没有人会powerbuilder...
 * z23232323 vi正常了，可gedit还是无法打开。。。
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你刚刚那可以改成 awk '{sub(/\r$/, "");1}' 稍微过滤下
<jyfl987> f
<z23232323> roylez: vi打开没^M了，但gedit还是打不开。。。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 性能也不会比你刚才给出的tr强吧?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我感觉你刚才给出的tr应该是最快的~
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 要是一个脚本语言解释器性能比coreutils简单工具还强...那RMS可以去死了
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu11.10 文件夹、文件都变成了灰色了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373618 今天开机后，ubuntu 11.10 文件夹 有原先的 红色 变成灰白色了，请问是怎么回事，如何调回去？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wnyh — 2012-05-07 13:56
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哈哈`
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在下载，synergy悲催
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有这种时候
<MeaCulpa> synergyc.exe的priority已经是realtime...
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: rms是什么啊啊啊啊
<MeaCulpa> 要是我把家里3k dpi的鼠标拿来...
<z23232323> ­æ<96><87>å®<98>æ<96>¹æ<94>¯æ<8c><81>é¢<91>é<81><93>ï¼<8c>è¿<9b>å<85>¥è¯·å<
<z23232323> gedit不知道在哪设置编码
<ofan> z23232323: 用vim
<z23232323> ofan: vi打开以文本文件，每行的末尾都有一个蓝色的^M
<ofan> z23232323: vim
<ofan> not vim
<ofan> not vi
<z23232323> ofan: vim也有蓝色的^M
<MeaCulpa> sed 's/\x0D$//'
<ofan> z23232323: 那是vi
<MeaCulpa> 直接在vim里搞嘛，s/^M$//
<z23232323> MeaCulpa: 我试试
<ofan> z23232323: 你那都是windows编辑的文件吧
<MeaCulpa> z23232323: 你知道怎样打出CTRL-M么
<z23232323> ofan: 我用的是vim不是vi呀
<imadper> z23232323: sed -e 's/\r$//' inputfile > outputfile
<z23232323> ofan: 换行符是\r\n
<ofan> z23232323: \n
<z23232323> MeaCulpa: ctrl-m不就是enter吗？\n
<ofan> \r\n是win下的
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 直接\r也认吧? 不用非得^m吧?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 那不是，人要直观一点么
<ofan> z23232323: \r是回车
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 好吧..
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马...
<MeaCulpa> 我们小时候，大学老师教我们，用ftp的ascii模式传输一遍，解决这个问题...现在想想好逊
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a large trout
<z23232323> 今天又好怪异，这两天怎么总出现这种怪异的事情，
<roylez> palomino|working: 你果然还活着呢
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/fzIDo.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: 你死了，咱就少很多乐子了
<palomino|working> .......
<z23232323> ofan: 有没有编辑器是不管\r\n的，就是能在win和linux下通用的
<z23232323> MeaCulpa: 给通用的编辑器吧，
<z23232323> MeaCulpa: linux和win下的，
<MeaCulpa> z23232323: vim
<adam8157> z23232323: vim就是 但是你那个可能混杂了两种 导致没有正确识别fileformat
<MeaCulpa> z23232323: 我现在开了7个vim, 3个在linux,4个在win
<z23232323> adam8157: 那我这种混杂两种的，怎么办，
<MeaCulpa> z23232323: 有两个vim 进程编辑的是linux上的同一个文件，ssh中
<adam8157> z23232323: 手动查找替换
<imadper> z23232323: emacs会自动识别换行符, 不用你自己操心的
<adam8157> z23232323: 上头不是给你说了好几种么
<adam8157> imadper: 又来
<imadper> adam8157: 他问有没有不用设置的编辑器, 我才说的
<z23232323> adam8157: 好吧，我不想再引起圣战，vim和emacs除外的编辑器，求推荐
<adam8157> z23232323: 跨平台?
<imadper> adam8157: 我也没有其他编辑器不行, 我就说这个满足他的需求了..
<MeaCulpa> z23232323: 你为啥要求他们之外？
<z23232323> notepad这样的也行
<adam8157> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> adam8157: 这样也不行?
<huntxu> z23232323: vim和emacs之外还有编辑器？
<MeaCulpa> z23232323: 你为啥要求他们之外？他们都跨平台
<huntxu> lol
<adam8157> z23232323: notepad++
<MeaCulpa> z23232323: scite
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: notepad++ linux里木有
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 其它跨平台的我想不到了...
<MeaCulpa> scite, schintilla的演示项目
<MeaCulpa> notepad++的鼻祖
<z23232323> 我不想平时看个文件也用cli编辑器
<MeaCulpa> 配置也挺操蛋...
<MeaCulpa> z23232323: 什么叫cli编辑器
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<MeaCulpa> z23232323: vim 和emacs都很gui
<z23232323> MeaCulpa: 我形容错了
<imadper> z23232323: 其实不是编辑器能不能跨平台的问题, 你在linux里写的东西, \n结尾, 在win下打开整个文件都不换行了是必然结果. 所以能自动识别换行符的编辑器才行. 你自行搜索什么编辑器可以这样吧.
<huntxu> <MeaCulpa> 我们小时候，大学老师教我们，用ftp的ascii模式传输一遍，解决这个问题...现在想想好逊 <--- 小时候的大学老师？
<MeaCulpa> z23232323: 你是说，想要用鼠标操作为主的编辑器？
<z23232323> MeaCulpa: 对
<MeaCulpa> z23232323: 那我推荐scite, 虽然scite配置也挺麻烦
<MeaCulpa> z23232323: 鼠标不能帮你打字，所以这里大部分人觉得你的想法有点怪...
<MeaCulpa> 既然打字要用键盘，编辑器干嘛要用鼠标~~
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 有鼠标输入法的
<z23232323> MeaCulpa: 但是鼠标能让我很方便的定位呀
 * imadper 最近很火的Sublime Text2怎么样?
<z23232323> 我想点那就点那，
<MeaCulpa> 定位准确的鼠标价格不菲...
<z23232323> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 不信问PS党
<MeaCulpa> 鼠标定位基本就是自残手腕
<MeaCulpa> :)
<huntxu> 改眼神定位
<XwinX> z23232323: vim 也可以鼠标定位啊
 * hamo 看好眼神定位
<cfy|school> adam8157: 求kick
<MeaCulpa> emacs 不是经典的鼠标定位么
<MeaCulpa> scite吧
<cfy|school> roylez: 主席，求kick
<imadper> z23232323: vim的f定位不是很快吗?
<cfy|school> MeaCulpa: ace-jump
<imadper> cfy|school: 不好用...
<XwinX> 你们都无视vim的鼠标定位的啊
<cfy|school> 求kick a .....
<z23232323> XwinX: imadper 我是一个曾经长期生活在notepad下的小白，用vim没几天
<MeaCulpa> http://www.scintilla.org/SciTE.html
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Scintilla and SciTE
<cfy|school> roylez: 主席求op
<imadper> cfy|school: 你怎么了? 要求被kick?
<MeaCulpa> z23232323: http://www.scintilla.org/SciTE.html
<cfy|school> imadper: 求kick....
<XwinX> z23232323: 一进vim 就按i
<z23232323> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<XwinX> z23232323: 然后就是 notepad 了
<MeaCulpa> scite很强大了，很多玩tex的都用scite
<cfy|school> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<z23232323> XwinX: 那还得改背景，我想要白底黑字的，
<imadper> cfy|school: 我这被子都没当过城管..
<cfy|school> roylez: 主席好
<cfy|school> imadper: 。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: scite啥东西？
<cfy|school> imadper: 我写了个。自动rejoin的。。。
<imadper> cfy|school: 克op神器?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Scintilla的演示项目，后来变得高大全
<XwinX> z23232323: 用 gvim
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 加拿大学生裸体游行抗议涨学费，警察围观 http://i.imgur.com/rB21i.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 很多ide哟概念Scintilla组建的，比如code:blocks
<cfy|school> imadper: 不神。。。op可以ban...
<huntxu> imadper: rejoin又不是anti block
<cfy|school> imadper: http://paste.lisp.org/display/129341
<z23232323> XwinX: gvim还是vim吗？
<MeaCulpa> 加拿大骑警挺帅的
<XwinX> z23232323: gvim 难道不是 vim?
<imadper> cfy|school: 一般没什么深仇大恨, 不会ban吧?
<XwinX> z23232323: 同一个可执行文件
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你怎么不贴那写游行的妹子
<cfy|school> imadper: 嗯，所以虽然不是神器，但还是有些用处的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没找到...
<imadper> huntxu: 没这么深仇大恨的话, 就像hamo今天求kick一样的话, 还是可以的~
<hamo> imadper: 谁求kick了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/vv3Ow.jpg
<imadper> hamo: 你今天刻意去调戏他们几个, 不是在求kick?
<roylez> adam8157: .....
<z23232323> XwinX: hypersrc 是？
<XwinX> z23232323: 啥？
 * adam8157 逗我玩儿的下场
 * palomino|working 对 adam8157 的敬仰犹如滔滔江水连绵不绝.
<MeaCulpa> 基本上小点的项目都用 Scintilla来做编辑组件了
<MeaCulpa> http://www.scintilla.org/ScintillaRelated.html
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Scintilla and SciTE Related Sites
<z23232323> XwinX: ee说的
<adam8157> palomino|working: momo
<cfy|school> 我去。。。。
<XwinX> z23232323: ee 说啥了？
<palomino|working> -_- , roylez
<cfy|school> adam8157: 你太狠了。。。
<z23232323> XwinX: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=276169&start=0
 * hamo 围观OP大战...
<kk> z23232323 ⇪ ti: Ubuntu下有没有类似windows下的notepad++的编辑器？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
 * adam8157 拿铁和意式浓咖对着喝
<XwinX> adam8157: 我太崇拜你了
<adam8157> cfy|school: 谁让你逗我玩儿
<MeaCulpa> gedit 自己也靠Scintilla了...
<cfy|school> adam8157: T_T,我只是测试下嘛。。。
<cfy|school> adam8157: 怎么敢玩op....
<XwinX> z23232323: 不知道
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/TUR58.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看看这浴缸...
<MeaCulpa> NB
<imadper> palomino|working: 为什么你每次都被kick?
<palomino|working> 可能我对主席的脚吸引力较大
<imadper> palomino|working: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/1w3ni.jpg
<z23232323> XwinX: 自己写一个编辑器，会很复杂吗
<MeaCulpa> 非常复杂
<MeaCulpa> 你看有个现成的编辑组件就有那么多项目哟概念
<imadper> z23232323: 别想了..
<MeaCulpa> 你看有个现成的编辑组件就有那么多项目来用...
<z23232323> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 这是一本书呢...
<imadper> z23232323: 等你的编辑器能用, 估计一个月就过去了
<z23232323> MeaCulpa: ed是多少行写的
<z23232323> imadper: 哦
<imadper> z23232323: 而且肯定没有现成的好用..
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 上班可以看的porn  http://redditdirectory.com/11839/SFWPorn-Network
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Reddit Directory » Images » SFWPorn » SFWPorn Network
<XwinX> z23232323: 如果你用现存的编辑控件，就不复杂，如果你想完全自己画
<XwinX> z23232323: 复杂
<z23232323> XwinX: 那如果我用read和write只读并显示到屏幕的，应该很简单吧，
<cfy|school> roylez: 主席语录么？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: wow， virt devel这边来了一个大叔，kernel sctp的maintainer。 为神马这些大叔随便拿一个出来就是十几年的内核研发经验啊。。。
 * gfrog_working 天朝搞了10几年内核的大叔都在哪里？
<cfy|school> gfrog_working: linux的？
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 推倒大叔
<gfrog_working> cfy|school: yep
<cfy|school> huntxu: +1
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 重口大叔你好
<z23232323> 那个经典的while复制文件，或
<cfy|school> gfrog_working: (- 2012 1990) => 22了。。。
<XwinX> z23232323: 不简单
<gfrog_working> cfy|school: 这大叔当年在DEC的，从DEC时代开始就搞Unix内核，然后转向Linux
<XwinX> z23232323: 你的屏幕怎么交互，输入和输出怎么不干扰
<imadper> z23232323: 实时显示你打算怎么做到? 退格怎么实现? 都利用tty缓冲?
<z23232323> XwinX: imadper ,果然复杂。。。
<ofan> gfrog_working: 这里的？
<z23232323> 没考虑过那么多，
<hamo> gfrog_working: 为啥sctp的maintainer跑virt 去了？
<gfrog_working> ofan: no
<gfrog_working> hamo: 不清楚。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 貌似马马虎虎会用ex了
<hamo> adam8157: 果断过去拉过来推倒
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ex是啥
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 1104升级1204出现busybox问题initramfs，怎么解决呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373620 电脑硬盘分了2个主分区，一个装WIN7。 另一个装U110 …
<z23232323> XwinX: 我的文件里可能混杂了两种格式，adam让我手动替换，我不会阿
<z23232323> XwinX: 可能有的是\r有的是\r
<z23232323> \n
<imadper> z2
<imadper> z23232323: 两种格式的: perl -pe 's/\r?\n|\r/\n/g'   inputfile > outputfile
<imadper> z23232323: 不论是\r\n \r \n 都被转成\n
<cfy|school> z23232323: 实习生？
<z23232323> imadper: 嗯
<z23232323> cfy|school: 学生
<imadper> z23232323: 你是rh的新实习生?
<z23232323> imadper: ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 妹啊，64G的M4剩下579了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ex是ed的加强版啊
<z23232323> imadper: 没毕业的学生。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦...高级
<imadper> z23232323: 实习生都是没毕业的..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ex是vim维护的吧
<roylez> z23232323: 帽子的实习生？
<imadper> huntxu: 壕, 有钱买m4... 胡须壕
<jyfl987> huntxu: 咋了？
<z23232323> roylez: 不，18M的，你信吗
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 现在是vim的一部分了
<roylez> z23232323: 不信
 * imadper 先去调戏师姐一会儿去..
<z23232323> roylez: 那就对了，我如果说我是NASA的实习生，就没人信了吧
<huntxu> jyfl987: 掉的好快
<huntxu> z23232323: 帽子那種渣公司，怎可和18摸相提并論
<z23232323> huntxu: 那和HP呢？
<huntxu> adam8157: 不多不少，剛好+1
<MeaCulpa> z23232323: HP怎么是帽子可以比拟的...
<jyfl987> huntxu: 什么服务  吃这么多内存
<huntxu> jyfl987: 嘛內存？
<jyfl987> huntxu: 你不是64G么
<z23232323> imadper: 用你的perl转换后，gedit还是打不开
<huntxu> jyfl987: 硬盤啊少年...
<richardlxc> 可以通过ip打开对方摄像头吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<jyfl987> huntxu: 额  SSD?
<huntxu> jyfl987: 唔
<jyfl987> huntxu: 2
<huntxu> jyfl987: 嘛？
<jyfl987> huntxu: 没啥
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ==
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 10分钟我看完小说再说
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> 糜烂
<z23232323> MeaCulpa: 真纠结，我是不是该把gedit删了
<z23232323> MeaCulpa: 都用perl转换了，gedit还是打不开文件
<MeaCulpa> tr -d /r 不行？
<MeaCulpa> 编码是啥...
 * MeaCulpa 此生不用gnome
<z23232323> MeaCulpa: 可能混杂了utf-8和gbk,还有/r/n和/n
<MeaCulpa> 那你还是回windows折腾吧
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> 回win, 用notepad++打开看看到底是啥
<z23232323> MeaCulpa: 没windows....
<MeaCulpa> cat出来是啥
<MeaCulpa> vim出来是啥
<z23232323> MeaCulpa: cat正常
<roylez> MeaCulpa: èµ°
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<z23232323> MeaCulpa: cat很正常
<roylez> .
<z23232323> MeaCulpa: 没换行符之类的东东
<MeaCulpa> z23232323: 咒骂gedit 100遍
<z23232323> MeaCulpa: cat连蓝色的^M都没，vim/vi有蓝色的^M,gedit就打不开
<z23232323> MeaCulpa: gedit用iso编码倒是能打开，但中文全乱码
<z23232323> 太诡异了。。。
<zer4tul> z23232323: 混杂了utf-8和gbk谁打开都会有乱码
<XwinX> z23232323: 你找个 dos2unix 命令，把你的文本转一下不行吗？
<z23232323> zer4tul: 但gedit打都打不开，用iso编码倒是打开了，但中文全乱码
<cfy|school> z23232323: 把文件发到网上
<z23232323> XwinX: 我试试，
<cfy|school> z23232323: 观摩下，到底啥东西
<zer4tul> z23232323: utf-8或者iso10646也打不开？
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 更新12.04后Empathy可以直接登录qq了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373622 哈哈，前几天刚装12.04的时候，进Empathy看过，不能添加QQ账户了，这两天 …
<zer4tul> z23232323: 发出来大家瞻仰一下吧
<Evanescence> 请问有么有什么比较简单的好的sendmail的代替? 我发觉有的时候我的sendmail无法把邮件发出去.... 真纠结
<binker> 应该是神奇
<palomino|working> exim4? , Evanescence
<palomino|working> ubuntu默认用这个吧? , Evanescence
<Evanescence> palomino|working: 我是在mutt中设置的, exim4 ? 我去看看
<palomino|working> http://tentao.com/topic/view/110.html , Evanescence
<kk> palomino|working ⇪ t: 轻松配置Exim4，大家忘掉SendMail吧（debian lenny） - TEN::TAO
<imadper> z23232323: 你的文件问题还没解决?
<imadper> z23232323: 给你的命令不能用吗?
<z23232323> imadper: 不能
<cfy|school> z23232323: 传以下
<cfy|school> z23232323: 传一下
<z23232323> imadper: gedit依然打不开
<imadper> z23232323: 把文件传给我
<z23232323> cfy|school: 。。。
<cfy|school> z23232323: 多大？
<gfrog_working> huntxu: ping
<gfrog_working> huntxu: ovirt/vdsm有办法给每个guest指定一个固定的ip嘛？ 比方说全新安装的时候或者从模版创建的时候，自动分一个static ip给guest。
<huntxu> gfrog_working: network unreachable = =
<gfrog_working> huntxu: @@
<z23232323> cfy|school: 我再想想有别的方法
<huntxu> gfrog_working: libvirt的xml可以指定的？
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 就是不能？ @@
<z23232323> 这种纠结的事情为啥总赶上我。唉
<cfy|school> z23232323: o
<sdl_init> z23232323: `cat foo | iconv > bar; gedit bar' 试试
<imadper> z23232323: hexdump -c a.txt | grep "\r"
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 不记得，没啥想法，libvirt通过神马途径配置地址的啊？
<z23232323> sdl_init: 嗯
<imadper> z23232323: 我觉得不是倒霉的原因
<z23232323> imadper: 哦
<huntxu> gfrog_working: libvirt貌似只能提供一個dhcp服務
<z23232323> sdl_init: iconv: 未知 460085 处的非法输入序列
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 其實難的不在指定ip吧，難在通知guest讓他知道自己的ip = =
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 哦我也想到libvirt配置dhcp server给对应的mac reserve ip了，不过这样看起来怪怪的。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 這樣和扔一個真實的dhcp服務器也沒啥區別 = =
<cfy|school> z23232323: 发上来看看嘛。。。早发上来，早解决了
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 还有就是安装的时候用kickstart配置进去，不过不知道管理工具是肿末装系统的。。
<z23232323> imadper: 不行，还是打不开
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 恩。。。。 真实的dhcp server一般libvirt没权力改。。
<imadper> z23232323: 那个不是让你打开的... 是问你输出是什么
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 還是dhcp服務器靠譜
<gfrog_working> huntxu: vdsm有想法支持这种变态功能嘛？ 据说vcenter可以搞定这事情
<z23232323> imadper: 0000030   u   r       h   o   s   t   n   a   m   e   .   .   .  \r  \n 0000040   :   h   o   l   m   e   s   .   f   r   e   e   n   o   d   e 0000070   t  \r  \n   :   h   o   l   m   e   s   .   f   r   e   e   n
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 沒看到說想支持這樣子的 = =
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 好吧。。
<imadper> z23232323: 你怎么执行的我刚给你的命令的? \r
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 怎麽也是通過管理通知guest改的吧，如果不dhcp的話
<imadper> z
<imadper> z23232323: 肯定是你没执行, 不然怎么还是\r\n
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 嗯，大概用guest-agent能做。。
<z23232323> imadper: hexdump -c a.txt | grep "\r"
<imadper> z23232323: 我是说之前perl的命令
<imadper> z23232323: 你执行了, outfile不会还有\r\n的
<z23232323> imadper: perl -pe 's/\r?\n|\r/\n/g'   inputfile > outputfile
<imadper> z23232323: 对, 这句话你是怎么执行的?
<cfy|school> ....
<huntxu> gfrog_working: guest-agent別提了，好難得見到一個依賴gtk+qt的東西
<imadper> z23232323: 你是直接复制执行的?
<cfy|school> imadper: 开来是非公开的文档阿。。
<imadper> z23232323: 你要把inputfile换成你的文档名称, outputfile换成输出文档的名称呀
<z23232323> imadper: 我换了，
<imadper> cfy|school: 搞了半天, 跟他说了好多方法, 让他hexdump -c 一看, 里面还是大把的\r\n
<imadper> cfy|school: 现在我觉得都不是方法的问题了
<gfrog_working> huntxu: @@ 这么奇葩。。
<cfy|school> imadper: 让他传上来。这样搞真没意思
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 因為要支持guest的lockscreen = =
<huntxu> gfrog_working: gdm和kdm就都加上了 = =
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 我了个去，就不能搞搞X的，非得用dm...
<imadper> cfy|school: 不搞了, 帮我女朋友写作也去
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 我上次嘗試編譯過，依賴的包版本來自f18....!@#@!#!#
<cfy|school> imadper: 。。。那个专业和数据库啥关系。。。。。
<cfy|school> imadper: 选修课？
<huntxu> 帽孃：無rawhide，不agent
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 真是典型的红帽风格。。。
<imadper> cfy|school: 不知道呀
<cfy|school> imadper: 这里不是有数据库大牛的么？
<cfy|school> imadper: 比如 MeaCulpa
<imadper> cfy|school: 我问了, 他也没用过~
<adam8157> gfrog_working: hamo 刚台球去了 三局全胜
<imadper> cfy|school: 我隔壁实验室也有搞数据库的, 表示他只会写数据库, 不会用数据库~
<imadper> cfy|school: 大牛都这样~
<cfy|school> imadper: ... 你们学校太高端了把。。。。。
<cfy|school> imadper: 我表示只会insert...select.....
<imadper> cfy|school: 我不会, 但是我会关系代数, 建立索引算法什么的
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 左手跟右手打嘛？ lol
<imadper> cfy|school: 我们学校不讲sql, 我前两天面试就被鄙视了
<cfy|school> imadper: ...
<sdl_init> z23232323: cat foo | uconv -f utf-8 --from-callback skip > bar.utf-8
<cfy|school> imadper: 你已经面试了？
<imadper> cfy|school: 恩, tx
<cfy|school> imadper: 哦。。。
 * sdl_init 那货走了。。。
<imadper> cfy|school: 我说我会建立索引的算法, 人家问, 那个有什么用, 我就无语了
<adam8157> huntxu: +0.16
<cfy|school> imadper: 建立索引的算法？
<dreamysirc> sdl_init: uconv 对于混合的……
<cfy|school> imadper: 搞理论的？
<imadper> cfy|school: 对呀, 你数据库肯定要建立索引呀
<dreamysirc> imadper: 有什么用，现在知道了吧
<cfy|school> imadper: 你就告诉他。。。知道那个可以自己写数据库
<imadper> cfy|school: 不是, 但是他问我会数据库吗,我会什么就说什么了...
<huntxu> adam8157: 趕腳明天還是紅
<imadper> cfy|school: 算了, 面试的时候太nb, 容易悲剧
<cfy|school> imadper: ...
<cfy|school> imadper: 你还不够悲剧么。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 你又+很多?
<imadper> cfy|school: 够了...
<imadper> dreamysirc: 不知道..
<huntxu> adam8157: +1
<imadper> dreamysirc: 方便检索, 但是他问我, 我会那个有什么用....
<adam8157> huntxu: 打倒
<hamo> imadper: 面哪？
<dreamysirc> imadper: 面试专用
<imadper> hamo: tx...
<huntxu> adam8157: 快翻身了，應該還差2～3
<imadper> hamo: 我连运维开发的笔试都没过..后面的脚本题我都写出来了, 为什么不让我去面试, 我很大怨念!~
<huntxu> adam8157: 本周一直紅就翻身了
<adam8157> huntxu: 我去 这么快就翻身啊
<imadper> dreamysirc: 面试说这个被鄙视了... 被鄙视专用
<huntxu> adam8157: 有一半已經紅了的
<adam8157> huntxu: 打倒
<huntxu> imadper: 寫出來，不一定是對的 = =
<binker> 被太阳晒红了吧
<dreamysirc> imadper: 你不会也鄙视他一下万恶的tx？笨啊……
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 好吧... 但是几个正则, 应该不会错吧..
<imadper> huntxu: 我也是用perl的, 最简单的正则还是会的
<dreamysirc> huntxu: 这话严重支持
<binker> TX俨然已经是国内互联网巨头了
<imadper> dreamysirc: 没办法, 我需要实习岗位~
<imadper> binker: hamo在的时候别这么说
<huntxu> imadper: 你要確定你寫的是perl才能用perl正則嘛
<binker> BS TX不能 解决问题
<binker> 还是该干嘛干嘛
<dreamysirc> binker: 口中跟人一样都在说万恶，但tx里确实人才济济……
<jyfl987> imadper: :-)
<binker> 那里待遇好哇
<dreamysirc> binker: 不懂幽默的家伙
<binker> 俺也弄一个
<imadper> jyfl987: 咩? 大佬~
<binker> 发丝斗跨TX
<imadper> huntxu: 我写的真的是perl..  :)
<imadper> huntxu: 他说了, 语言不限, 有人还用python写呢
<imadper> huntxu: 而且, 就是简单的过滤, 都不用什么扩展语法的
<cfy|school> imadper: 能用cl,emacs lisp么？
<dreamysirc> imadper: 正则有时些错了都不知道……书写难以观察细致啊
<imadper> cfy|school: 说的是语言不限...
<cfy|school> imadper: 自己发明的呢？
<imadper> dreamysirc: 恩, 尤其是手写...
<huntxu> imadper: 筆試寫perl就是不想活啊...
<imadper> cfy|school: .....
<dreamysirc> imadper: 那就直接用普通话……
<imadper> huntxu: 我写了两种语言....
<imadper> dreamysirc: ...
<cfy|school> imadper: 英语行么？
<huntxu> imadper: 自己寫的perl，怎麽能要求別人看懂呢...
<cfy|school> imadper: mathematica支持英语输入
<imadper> huntxu: perl + shell
<imadper> cfy|school: .....
<binker> 你们在哪里上网啊啊啊？
<dreamysirc> imadper: 简单的，就直接shell不行？要perl+shell？
<cfy|school> imadper: 啥题目？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 重新回到了10.04...世界恢复了宁静 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373626 不小心死在自动升级到11.10的路上,索性就升级到12.04..后果杯具了,vmware8.0 …
<binker> 有在海边的么？
<jyfl987> imadper: 咩系 细佬
<imadper> dreamysirc: 为了告诉面试官, 我会两种~
<dreamysirc> cfy|school: 怎么感觉你是在质问人家？
<cfy|school> dreamysirc: 什么质问？
<jyfl987> dreamysirc: 有工具可以把正则转成状态图的
<imadper> cfy|school: 就是给了个log文件, 要求查看xxx服务器用的什么mod
<cfy|school> imadper: mod是什么/
<imadper> cfy|school: 能泄漏笔试题吗? hamo?
 * imadper 貌似卷子上没写保密的东西. 
<cfy|school> imadper: 你把题目变变。。。
<cfy|school> imadper: 然后告诉我
<cfy|school> imadper: 差不多就行
<hamo> roylez: .
<dreamysirc> imadper: 小心cfy是tx的奸细哦
<imadper> cfy|school: 就是,  |server2| mod1 sv2 \n         |server4| mod2 sv3 \n
<cfy|school> dreamysirc: 用emacs的？
<cfy|school> imadper: 然后要啥？
<imadper> cfy|school: 给了这样的一个文件, 很多行, 我就写两行而已
<dreamysirc> cfy|school: 嗯
<imadper> cfy|school: 然后要mod2 sv2的对应的server都有什么
<hamo> imadper: cfy|school 套路都一样，基本都是处理脚本什么的
<cfy|school> imadper: 这不简单么？
<imadper> cfy|school: 对呀, 我就是说很简单呀
<adam8157> hamo: 无聊啊
<imadper> cfy|school: python的substr都行
<imadper> cfy|school: lisp也行, 我知道你想说这个~
<cfy|school> imadper: 手写么？
<imadper> cfy|school: 恩
<hamo> adam8157: 我也无聊...
<imadper> cfy|school: 30分哦~~!!!
<imadper> cfy|school: 这个简单的题, 30分!
<imadper> cfy|school: 我是霸笔去的...
<cfy|school> imadper: 手写还是perl吧。。。 split,if  $_[2]=='sv2';/|([^|]+)/;push $1;
<cfy|school> imadper: 什么30分？
<imadper> cfy|school: 脚本题
<dreamysirc> imadper: 一共多少分？
<imadper> dreamysirc: 100
<cfy|school> imadper: 格式就那样么？
<imadper> cfy|school: 对呀
<cfy|school> imadper: 别的地方会出现|么？
<imadper> cfy|school: 没有呀
<cfy|school> imadper: 会|\|a\|aouaoeuo|么？
<cfy|school> imadper: 这有点太简单了
<imadper> cfy|school: 是很简单...
<dreamysirc> cfy|school: 手写的'|'这符号有些……
<cfy|school> imadper: 手写也无所谓。。。perl还好。common lisp的cl-ppcre的库，函数记不住。。。
<cfy|school> dreamysirc: ?
<cfy|school> dreamysirc: 哦。。。用ascii?
<imadper> cfy|school: 其实我没想去运维的, 我想去系统研发, 但是去了后才发现, 系统研发根本就没有笔试!!!  hamo !!!!
<deeprogram> hi ?
<deeprogram> I can't type Chinese but I am Chinese :D
<hamo> imadper: 招满了？这周还要来一个实习生呢...
<cfy|school> deeprogram: okay.what do you want?
<cfy|school> hamo: 你tx的？
<deeprogram> I want to have Chinese source list for ubuntu package
<imadper> hamo: 不是, 是直接面试...
<deeprogram> I get some from http://brian80s.iteye.com/blog/650511
<kk> deeprogram ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Source List - - ITeye技术网站
<imadper> hamo: 我想去霸面!
<deeprogram> But they don't work
<hamo> imadper: 那怎么决定叫谁来面试呢？
<dreamysirc> imadper: 霸面是什么意思？
<hamo> imadper: 如果是来北京面试的话，霸面就别考虑了，你进不来
<imadper> hamo: 筛选建立吧
<imadper> hamo: 不是, 广州的
<deeprogram> KK: do you have any idea or what's content in /etc/apt/source.list ?
<deeprogram> can I copy yours ?
<cfy|school> hamo: 你是tx的么？
<hamo> cfy|school: bd
<cfy|school> hamo: bd是啥？
<hamo> cfy|school: 度娘
<imadper> dreamysirc: 就是, 没投建立, 直接去
<cfy|school> hamo: ...
<cfy|school> hamo: 想起来了。。。
<imadper> hamo: 你有跟度娘搭讪过吗?
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆君
<cfy|school> roylez: 乐乐君
<binker> 他跟骨哥的
<hamo> roylez: 喝完茶了？主要是搞基...
<hamo> roylez: ...
<cfy|school> roylez: 你太狠了。。
<dreamysirc> imadper: 上次的TX保安励志哥是真的假的？
<imadper> dreamysirc: 没听说过
<hamo> dreamysirc: 真的
<imadper> hamo: 今天上午我同学去面试, 说保安再跟hr一起筛选简历 .
<pylaurent> = =.
<cfy|school> imadper: 扔掉运气不好的？
<imadper> cfy|school: 恩!
<cfy|school> imadper: 你大四了？
<nyfair> dreamysirc: 好好的保安不做去做荒废青春的事，哪里励志了？
<imadper> cfy|school: 大三
<cfy|school> imadper: 那这么早面试？你啥专业阿？
<imadper> cfy|school: 我们学校规定一定要实习, 不实习就得留学校实训
<cfy|school> roylez: 主席好。求jpg
<imadper> cfy|school: 软件工程
<cfy|school> imadper: 哦。。
<dreamysirc> hamo: 哇，你TX的什么都知道，莫非那个人就是你吧
<imadper> cfy|school: 马龙方向
<roylez> cfy|school: J P G
<cfy|school> roylez: acrfun
<cfy|school> roylez: acfun
<hamo> roylez: avfan
<roylez> cfy|school: A V F U N
<cfy|school> roylez: avfun
<nyfair> avfun: qb
<dreamysirc> imadper: 我帮你找到方向了，先去TX那里当保安先，然后成另一个励志哥
<imadper> dreamysirc: 我没保安那能力
<dreamysirc> imadper: 只需那勇气……
<imadper> ...
<imadper> dreamysirc: 勇气也没有
<cfy|school> roylez: 吃饭去。。。
<roylez> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac337979
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 瞬间灰飞烟灭,现在的孩子伤不起 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<cfy|school> roylez: 求jpg
<cfy|school> roylez: 没装flash
<cfy|school> roylez: imadper: 吃饭去咯
<imadper> cfy|school: 恩, 加油!
<roylez> hamo: 卧槽.... 这视频
<jyfl987> 以前那谁给过一个ip库来着  还有么？ adam8157
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没这东西...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 以前有的  还在这里讨论怎么最快的找到地段
<hamo> roylez: 口味真重
<Evanescence> 请教一个vim的技巧,怎么在文件中写入一列递增的数字? 比如写入一列行号, 最好是有类似的按键不是函数, 或者是类似的递增情况的操作也可以, 谢谢
<roylez> hamo: 你求我发的
<hamo> roylez: 适合 adam8157
<hamo> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac337979
<adam8157> Evanescence: c+a 利用宏
<roylez> hamo: 蛋蛋上班不敢看视频，弱到爆
<adam8157> hamo: 已然收藏 晚上看
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> roylez: 被你猜到了
<roylez> hamo: 哥说对了吧
 * adam8157 http://www.readability.com/articles/4hxyacsa
<Evanescence> adam8157: 求教
<adam8157> Evanescence: 你写个1 然后c+a一下看看就知道了
<hamo> roylez: 蛋蛋发这网站名字屌爆了...
<Evanescence> adam8157: 这个我知道,是增加,然后呢?怎么对一列的数字操作?
<adam8157> Evanescence: 利用宏啊
<Evanescence> 比如我有一列1 1 1  1 1 1 想把他们变成 1 2 3 4 5 6
<Evanescence> adam8157: 你是说macro?
<adam8157> Evanescence: 下移 对剩下的+1, 下移 对剩下的+1, 反复执行不就完了...
<roylez> hamo: 是啊
<roylez> hamo: 坏蛋一个
<adam8157> roylez: hamo 怎么碉堡? readability是个服务...
<Evanescence> adam8157: 可是这样也还是很复杂啊, 把1 1 1 1 1 1 变成 1 2 3 4 5 6 要多少record啊,还不如直接r来替换,我见过有人直接按几个键就搞定的,但是不知道具体怎么弄的
<roylez> hamo: blah blah...
<adam8157> Evanescence: 那你用seq生成一堆 然后把空格换成换行就行了
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 这还不容易么 额
<adam8157> Evanescence: !外部命令
 * hamo 谁要百度网盘？？？
<adam8157> Evanescence: 方法实在太多了...
<gfrog_working> ha
<jyfl987> hamo: 哥要百度云
 * z365982546 nano是一个好编辑器
<gfrog_working> hamo: 随盘赠送电影嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 蛤蟆友情出演
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 那不要了！
<jyfl987> hamo: 给我弄个vps来玩 我看到百度云计算有这个
<Evanescence> adam8157: 额,这是没错,但是还是好想知道用vim的按键是怎么做的,我去问问#vim
<gfrog_working> Evanescence: :r!python -c "for i in xrange(1, 10): print i"
<imadper> roylez: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/eKMpbLZXXy0/?resourceId=0_03_05_02
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: 谁能告诉我宿舍的这两个女生在干吗？_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 谁能告诉我宿舍的这两
<imadper> hamo: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/eKMpbLZXXy0/?resourceId=0_03_05_02
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 你那个不够pythonic
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: looking forward your version. :0
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: python -c "for idx, data in enumerate([1,1,1,1,1,1]): print idx"
<MeaCulpa> ...
 * gfrog_working 写文档写傻了，今天总写错别字。。
<roylez> hamo: 自带离线下载么？
<MeaCulpa> 擦这就算pythonic啦
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 比他那个好点
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 你这个变态啊！
<roylez> imadper: 你发的神马渣.....
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 你那个不跟着数据变动而变动的
<imadper> hamo: 给一个测测速度?
<imadper> roylez: 你不是功放了吧?
<imadper> roylez: 主席...
<roylez> imadper: 耳机
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 。。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你想上 什么的？
<jyfl987> 我还有别的变态方案
<adam8157> jyfl987: 变态啊... 位数太少了 1-100呢?
<hamo> jyfl987: 我都没有百度云...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 一样的
<imadper> roylez: 哦, 那还好~
<adam8157> hamo: 丢不丢人
<jyfl987> hamo: 你搞毛 混成这样
<hamo> roylez: 带....不过只支持http和ftp...以后据说有emule和bt
<roylez> hamo: 永久免费？送我5个
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 你这不给力，人家给的是1 1 1 1 1这样，你还得转换空格
<hamo> roylez: ...
<gfrog_working> hamo: 你有度娘嘛？
<roylez> hamo: 嫌我要得太少？
<roylez> hamo: 那就10个
<jyfl987> adam8157: 玩个小变态的给你看看
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 哪里需要哦
<hamo> imadper: http://pan.baidu.com/netdisk/beinvited?invite_code=2681f3037b37fc05ab21e38c57a09485
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 好友邀请_百度网盘
<hamo> roylez: http://pan.baidu.com/netdisk/beinvited?invite_code=1eabe75a7a812fd3615cd2ea5e3f7ab7
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 好友邀请_百度网盘
<hamo> roylez: 我哪来那么多...
<adam8157> jyfl987: pythonic的意思就是滥用库, 尽一切可能偷懒么? cc gfrog_working hamo
<jyfl987> adam8157:  data = xrange(1, 100); trans_data = [reduce(operator.add, data[:idx]) for idx,rec in enumerate(data)]
<hamo> adam8157: 肤浅...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那倒不是 要尽量优雅 以不变应万变
<imadper> hamo: 搞定~ thx~
<adam8157> jyfl987: 滚粗
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 难道pythonic的代码for idx, data in balabala的代码不是写成 for i, _ in balabala嘛？
<hamo> adam8157: http://wiki.woodpecker.org.cn/moin/Py8Rong8Chi
<kk> hamo,啥网址y Py8Rong8Chi - Woodpecker Wiki for CPUG
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么样 我给你这个版本 随便怎么输入都可以 lol
<adam8157> jyfl987: 滚粗
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 恩  是应该写成 for idx, _ in xxx  我也有犯错的时候嘛
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: vimic
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 以不变应万变的结果就是难读到爆
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不会写  不过可以给你个forth版本
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 最后这个版本搞的跟cpp似的。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 还好  看你喜欢什么模式了  我喜欢列表推导式 我给 adam8157 后面那个版本对我来说比for的还好
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你懂的
<MeaCulpa> qa | y => | p | CTRL-A| q 然后###@a
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: hah？ 你喜欢列表推倒式？
<MeaCulpa> er...描述不清楚，我自己去试试看，哈哈
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 对  我喜欢推倒列表 :]
<imadper> hamo: 前台谁写的..
<imadper> hamo: 好卡的前台...
<hamo> imadper: 表示不是我...
<jyfl987> cfy|school: 你上个lisp版本？
<hamo> imadper: 我也想喷来着...
<jyfl987> hamo: 快去搞个云计算的账户来
<imadper> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://cn.engadget.com/2012/05/06/cern-scientists-explain-what-would-happen-if-you-put-your-hand-i/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 将手放进 CERN 的大型粒子碰撞器的会怎样？ 机构的科学家亲自回答（视频）
<jyfl987> http://dev.baidu.com/wiki/bae/index.php?title=Cache
<imadper> jyfl987: 只有php跟java?
<jyfl987> imadper: 是诶  都这鸟样 算起来还是 openshift好点
<jyfl987> 不过 openshift那个配置和文档 诶
<jyfl987> .cl
<imadper> jyfl987: openshift现在得翻强了 ... heroku也是
<jyfl987> imadper: 要翻了？？
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩
<imadper> jyfl987: 前几天还不用呢
<jyfl987> imadper: 你是说应用地址吧？
<imadper> jyfl987: 官网也上不去了
<zer4tul> imadper: 现在得翻墙了？
<jyfl987> 现在gfw有能人啊  出个云平台就封一个  是不是百毒派了工作组去gfw了？ hamo
<jyfl987> imadper: 官网我这里可以上
<zer4tul> imadper: 我这里能上啊
<imadper> jyfl987: 我刚试了, 不行呀
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 话说gfw这玩意可比百毒厉害多了
<jyfl987> imadper: 珠海电信？
<imadper> jyfl987: 广东教育网
<jyfl987> imadper: 网的问题把
<imadper> jyfl987: 电信出口好象是珠海吧
<hamo> roylez: 你个坏人...给你你又不用...T——T
<imadper> jyfl987: 不清楚诶..
<jyfl987> imadper: 瞎扯淡  我的应用地址都能访问
<CyrusYzGTt> 是不是因爲我註冊 openshift用，，就被gfw了。。
<imadper> jyfl987: 我就是上不了, 有什么扯淡不扯淡的?
<jyfl987> http://play-geek42.rhcloud.com/  看  我的能访问嘛
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y Welcome to OpenShift
<jyfl987> imadper: 去找你们学校去
<imadper> jyfl987: 有用吗? 你去找gfw他们就给你上youtube?
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 爲麼寡人的openshift博客不能訪問，， 貌似木有寫博客
<jyfl987> imadper: 有用 但是我找不到gfw
<\b> 看成 openshit 了..
<m0ugly> 在中国可以看youtube吗？
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 不干我事
<dreamysirc> m0ugly: 可以
<imadper> jyfl987: 去上访~
<imadper> jyfl987: 去北邮找校长
 * gfrog_working 哎呀，饿了。。。
<m0ugly> 我在中国的时候不会看
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 我還以爲你就是加入 gfw的能人
<m0ugly> 为什么现在可以
 * gfrog_working 木有拿饼干今天。。。 cc adam8157 
<m0ugly> 不是filtered的吗？
<MeaCulpa> vim的操作，貌似很难表达...
<hamo> gfrog_working: adam8157 现在天天都有饼干吃了？
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 我不能 我得吃药才能
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 怎么难了？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 藍色藥丸？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 说不清~~
<m0ugly> jyfl987, 什么药
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你说呢
<jyfl987> m0ugly: 山药
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 直接把按键发过去不就行了
<dreamysirc> jyfl987: 是胶囊吧
<m0ugly> 你不访问医生就吃药吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 難道是 鉛汞？？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 像刚才那个问题，vim里挺简单的，大概是这样 https://gist.github.com/2626723
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: qaq — Gist
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 但是还是非交互的脚本传播起来方便...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这什么问题？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 生成1 2 3 4 5 6 7 啊
<MeaCulpa> 很简单一个宏嘛
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: github的gist竟然可以匿名
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: seq 1 7 也可以吧？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: :-) 不如搞脚本
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我也是才发觉，gentoo的wgetpaste竟然默认用gist
<MeaCulpa> zer4tul: 人家要vimic
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 呃……
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我一定要整一个 forth-like 语言写的vi-like editor
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 留此存证
<dreamysirc> jyfl987: 现在的完成进度是多少？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 换我应该会 :read !seq 3 | tr '\n' ' '
<jyfl987> dreamysirc: 0%
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: :-) 你已经掉进shell里了 换我 就 !python
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: :)
<z232323> MeaCulpa: 刚那个纠结的文件用gedit提示无法检测编码，vim打开出现蓝色的^M并且中文乱码，cat输出正常，nano打开也正常，好怪异
<imadper> cfy|school: 来, 你把那个文件要过来
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我晕菜了，seq -s' ' 10
<imadper> z232323: 你自己指定编码会怎么样?
<cfy|school> imadper: ?
 * MeaCulpa 出门在外，多读man page
<imadper> cfy|school: 那个机密文件
<z232323> imadper: 在gedit那指定utf-8打不开
<cfy|school> jyfl987: 什么东西？
<\b> z232323:        vim  里  :e ++enc=utf8 ++ff=dos
<imadper> z232323: 那个原本是什么编码的??
<cfy|school> imadper: 啥机密文件？
<imadper> cfy|school: z232323 的机密文件
<cfy|school> imadper: 我没有阿
<z232323> imadper: utf-8,但里面估计混杂了big5和GBK,
<cfy|school> imadper: 哦。。无所谓了。
<cfy|school> imadper: 和我有啥关系呢。。。
<imadper> cfy|school: 恩, 我就是好奇, 怎么会无论如何都搞不好呢~
<cfy|school> imadper: i just don't care about that
<cfy|school> imadper: 给文件才有动力。不给。没动力。没没收到钱
<cfy|school> imadper: 给文件才有动力。不给。没动力。又没收到钱
<imadper> cfy|school: 恩, 好吧~
<z232323> \b: 能在vim里正常显示了，:)
<z232323> \b: 是我配置文件没写好的事吗？其实貌似我就没写.vimrc
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu 12.04 如何才能用“关机”替换“挂起”？（不用按着Alt键，不用shell扩展） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373633 ubuntu 12.04 点了右上角的用户按钮之后，下拉菜单会有“注销”和“挂起"， 我也知道按着Alt键时，“挂起”会变成“关机”；我也知道直接按机箱的电源按钮，会弹出“关机或重启”的菜单 …
<MeaCulpa> 给文件+1
<z232323> 你们想要就给你们，我没网盘，
<z232323> 不知上传哪里
<imadper> z232323: hamo在发百度网盘
<MeaCulpa> lol
<z232323> imadper: 他还在吗
<hamo> z232323:
<imadper> z232323: 你自己输入一下就知道了吧...
<hamo> z232323: http://pan.baidu.com/netdisk/beinvited?invite_code=80bf0f50edc1e18aa9c5f0e7940e685e
<lxf> http://pan.baidu.com/netdisk/beinvited?invite_code=ba1b09ca05c636d9fe456f93130ee34d
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 好友邀请_百度网盘
<lxf> 我送
<dreamysirc> hamo: 你是百度的还是TX的？
<imadper> dreamysirc: 他是保安来的~~
<adam8157> hamo: 你咋这么多邀请
<cfy|school> hamo: 求邀请码
<adam8157> hamo: 百度网盘能接受匿名上传么?
<dreamysirc> imadper: 估计是队长……
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 想干坏事了吧……
<cfy|school> hamo: 你给个链接吧，我也注册个
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 不, 是方便交流文件
<hamo> cfy|school: http://pan.baidu.com/netdisk/beinvited?invite_code=8d3352556677d964281dc9ae7c8c97d9
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 好友邀请_百度网盘
<hamo> adam8157: 邀请这种东西...
<hamo> adam8157: 没有匿名上传...但有外链...
<adam8157> hamo: 那不要了
<hamo> adam8157: 要有匿名上传..还要邀请个毛...
<cfy|school> adam8157: 蛋蛋要干什么坏事 :D
<hamo> adam8157: 笨蛋...
<dreamysirc> hamo: 队长，你究竟是什么？怎么百度和腾讯的东西都那么熟悉？
<hamo> dreamysirc: SuperMan
<adam8157> cfy|school: 你这样容易被ban
<cfy|school> adam8157: 为啥？因为有了anti-kick?
<fuhao> 请教个问题，我有台老机器，然后用光盘装debian 安装提示网卡搜索不到，需要手动选择～网卡是联想的LN-1018 该怎么选择呢？
<adam8157> cfy|school: 嗯 这样我不解气
<cfy|school> adam8157: 那。。。我延时久点？搞个1分钟的？
<z232323> imadper: hamo 你发的那个网盘怎么在上传文件里面找不到我的那个文件？
<cfy|school> hamo: 总共也只能增加3G.。。。
<cfy|school> adam8157: 那+q？
<hamo> cfy|school: 是啊...这个东西...
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 求助：元素周期表到Lubuntu变成黑白 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373638 Edubuntu有个元素周期表gelemental 可以按不同规则给元素标不同颜色，还可以计算分子 但，Lubuntu安装gelemental后居然是黑白的 请大牛们帮帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2012-05-07 17:23
 * hamo 发邀请啦
<adam8157> cfy|school: 还是kickban比较好
<cfy|school> adam8157: @_@
<cfy|school> adam8157: 别。。。
<cfy|school> hamo: 好像还没公开嘛
<cfy|school> hamo: 什么是离线下载？好像还有个离线下载么。。
<hamo> cfy|school: 啥没公开？现在是邀请注册...
<hamo> cfy|school: 就是你给他一个网址，他帮你下好了存在网盘里，然后你再从网盘下
<hamo> cfy|school: 适合下岛国电影
<cfy|school> hamo: 抱歉，您还不是受邀用户，暂无法使用网盘。
<hamo> cfy|school: 你走我的邀请注册了？
<cfy|school> hamo: 那我直接用 qq离线不完了？
<dreamysirc> quit
<cfy|school> hamo: 嗯
<cfy|school> hamo: 我了个去。。。不支持opera么。。。
<z23232> hamo: 你那个网盘刚让我的chrome崩溃了，那是网盘还是chrome杀手
<adam8157> hamo: 你自残以谢天下吧
 * z23232 百度网盘=chrome杀手
<XwinX> z23232: 在哪，我见识见识
<z23232> XwinX: 找蛤蟆要链接
<z23232> XwinX: 我的chrome刚崩溃了，地址没加书签
<XwinX> z23232: 能打开注册页面
<XwinX> z23232: 没崩溃
<z23232> XwinX: 我点了那个上传的图标，然后还没找到上传文件，chrome就提示，老兄，网页崩溃了
<XwinX> z23232: 哦
<XwinX> z23232: 我不用 chrome
<XwinX> z23232: 我也不想用啥网盘
<z23232> XwinX: 我还是搜搜怎么改键盘映射吧，上午的问题到现在还没解决，唉，你改键盘映射在哪
<XwinX> z23232: 啥键盘映射？
<z23232> XwinX: 把\键修改成别的键，
<XwinX> z23232: \
<z23232> XwinX: 我的\在]的下边，很别扭，
<XwinX> z23232: xmodmap 不行吗？
<z23232> XwinX: 我不知道x是啥。。。
<nyfair> 太坏了，度娘盘我刚开始就申请了，结果空间还比现在用邀请码的少
<XwinX> z23232: 啥x 是啥？
<z23232> XwinX: xmodmap 是 X 下的工具，如果还没有启动 X 的时候就执行 xmodmap，是没有效果的。 X是啥？
<XwinX> z23232: 你还要把控制台下的也改了？
<z23232> XwinX: 嗯，全改了，
<XwinX> z23232: 那改 udev
<huntxu> roylez: cfa靠譜不
<z23232> XwinX: 只改udev，就能全改了？
<XwinX> z23232: /usr/lib/udev/keymaps/ 这个目录下，自己写rule
<XwinX> z23232: 是
<z23232> XwinX: 那真是太好了，
<z23232> XwinX: http://hi.baidu.com/kxw102/blog/item/aeef82fda272d1f6fd037fa1.html
<kk> z23232,啥网址y 通过修改键盘映射替代损坏按键_想想再定_百度空间
<z23232> XwinX: 他写的貌似改了好几个地方
<XwinX> z23232: 嗯，用 loadkeys 来改吧
<fy> 试着发个言？
<XwinX> fy:  你的发言看不见
<z23232> imadper: 飞燕来了
<fy> =.= Firefox ?
<z23232> imadper: 插飞燕哥的飞燕来了
<hamo> cfy|school: 你是插fy?
<fy> 试着换了Opera
<fy> 这次如何？
<z23232> XwinX: 直接改udev好还是loadkeys好？
<cfy|school> hamo: 怎么了？
<adam8157> hamo: 我觉得土狼可以常去
<XwinX> z23232: 如果你只是自己用，loadkeys 就成了
<hamo> adam8157: 土狼常有，而基友不常有也...
<z23232> XwinX: 我想改彻底点，
<XwinX> z23232: 如果你想根据设备做特定的修改， udev
<cfy|school> hamo: 哈默
<adam8157> hamo: 可以常聚聚 嘿嘿
<z23232> XwinX: 关键是不会。。。
<XwinX> z23232: 比如，你某台机器要改，某台机器又不想改，那就用 udev
<hamo> adam8157: yahoo...以后可以偶尔带个妹纸什么的
<z23232> XwinX: udev网上改键盘的，搜不出来
<adam8157> hamo: ä½ ?
<XwinX> z23232: 看里面已经做的那些修改，抄啊
<hamo> adam8157: 我哪有妹纸...
<fy> =.= 论坛用Firefox和chrome一上去就掉了，有木有？
<fy> 此外刚才用FF上IRC有人说看不到我说话，现在呢？正常了吗
<z23232> XwinX:  /usr/lib/udev下没东西
<hamo> adam8157: 基狗在淫淫上说这次他的屌真爆了...
<z23232> XwinX: 我建个 keymaps？
<iGoogle> z23232: 你想让 XwinX 把你的系统改成 rf的？
<XwinX> z23232: 你列一下你的 udev 包的文件
<iGoogle> XwinX: lol
<XwinX> z23232: 找找 keymap 放哪里了
<XwinX> z23232: 我没用 ubuntu 不知道他放哪了
<z23232> XwinX: 怎么列？
<z23232> iGoogle: 告诉我怎么改udev，
<XwinX> z23232: 我不知道 deb 包怎么列啊，你不是 ubuntu 用户吗？
<adam8157> hamo: 哦?
<z23232> XwinX: iGoogle 是ubuntu用户，你问下他，
<XwinX> z23232: 他不理我
<z23232> XwinX: 我不会列，
<hamo> adam8157: 我还跟他确认了一下，他说确实是爆了...
<z23232> XwinX: 我不知道怎么查
<XwinX> z23232: 我也不知道啊
<adam8157> hamo: 怎么爆的...
<adam8157> XwinX: z23232 dpkg -L
<iGoogle> 查什么啊
<adam8157> XwinX: 你用啥的
<iGoogle> 蛤蟆，你们这些基佬。
<z23232> XwinX:  udev configuration files are placed in /etc/udev/ and /lib/udev/. All        empty lines, or lines beginning with '#' will be ignored.
 * adam8157 英明神武
<hamo> iGoogle: 我们？
<XwinX> z23232: 那就在  /lib/udev/keymaps 下啊
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋要光明道具不。
<hamo> adam8157: 没敢细问...怕太精彩...
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我有
<z23232> XwinX: The udev rules are read from the files located in the default rules        directory /lib/udev/rules.d/, the custom rules directory        /etc/udev/rules.d/ and the temporary rules directory        /dev/.udev/rules.d/. All rule files are sorted and processed in lexical        order, regardless in which of these directories they live. Files in        /etc/udev/rules.d/ have precedence over files with the same name in        
<iGoogle> 。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 球详情
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋迟早变黑大帅。
<iGoogle> z23232: 找文件，用locate
<z23232> XwinX: /lib/udev/下找到了keymaps
<iGoogle> loc 是 `locate -beLin $(($LINES-4))' 的别名
<z23232> iGoogle: 哦
<adam8157> ...
<cfy|school> iGoogle: ee
<hamo> adam8157: 木有详细...
<iGoogle> 黑蛋蛋
<iGoogle> cfy|school: .
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 找不到arm-linux-gcc http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373642 大家好: 我想交叉编译QT 的qmake程序,需要把arm-linux-gcc 这个命令用root用户来执行, 然后我把arm-linux-gcc的目录export PATH=$PATH:/opt/FriendlyARM/toolschain/4.4.3/bin 分别放到 /etc/profile /etc/bash.bashrc 和 /root/.bashrc 和 /root/.profile 这四个文件中，然后重启电脑，在 …
 * adam8157 吃啥, 是个问题
<cfy|school> iGoogle: 为啥是黑？
 * iGoogle 忘记蛋蛋的形象了。求重发照片
<cfy|school> adam8157: random一下
<iGoogle> cfy|school: 他有光明道具。是黑蛋蛋大帅。
<cfy|school> iGoogle: 我也要
<iGoogle> 不记得保存到啥网站了
<z23232> XwinX: 里面有好多文件，
<XwinX> z23232: 嗯，都是根据机器型号来做的修正
<z23232> XwinX: 我不知道我这个是哪个型号，里面没双飞燕
<cfy|school> adam8157: 大帅
<iGoogle> z23232: 啥东西。usb鼠标？
<z23232> iGoogle: 键盘映射
<iGoogle> usb键盘？
<z23232> iGoogle: 嗯
<iGoogle> 映射，和udev没啥关系啊。直接xmodmap
<iGoogle> 或者改keysym
<z23232> iGoogle: 我不知道我的双飞燕键盘属于里面哪个型号，里面没双飞燕。。。
<iGoogle> 系统设备里面，才不会出现厂商的名字呢
<iGoogle> udev都是根据id来判断的
<z23232> iGoogle: 那我怎么改？
<iGoogle> lsusb
<cfy|school> iGoogle: 换键盘最省力了
<iGoogle> 改键盘？
<z23232> iGoogle: 把\键改成caps lock
<hamo> adam8157: 你居然派人去卧底...
<iGoogle> man xmodmap嘛
<hamo> adam8157: 太犇了...
<iGoogle> xev测试
<cfy|school> yall: imadper: http://code.google.com/p/ergoemacs/source/browse/trunk/packages/keyfreq.el
<kk> cfy|school ⇪ ti: keyfreq.el - ergoemacs - A modernized version of emacs, based on emacs's operation. - Google Project Hosting
<XwinX> z23232: 你建一个呗
<z23232> XwinX: lsusb出来这个Bus 002 Device 003: ID 09da:0260 A4 Tech Co., Ltd
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: gist怎么匿名提交？
<XwinX> iGoogle: 他要在 tty 下也起作用
<iGoogle> ● cat .xmodmaprc
<iGoogle> keycode 127 = Home keycode 119 = End keycode 78 = Delete
<z23232> XwinX: 这个就是双飞燕的键盘
<iGoogle> tty下，要啥caps lock
<XwinX> iGoogle: 要么用 loadkey, 要么 udev  啰
<jyfl987> z23232: 用起来如何 真的可以双飞么？
<z23232> jyfl987: 不能。。。
<iGoogle> 进tty干嘛。
<iGoogle> tty下麻烦的。
<z23232> XwinX: 怎么建那个文件，名字是哈
<z23232> iGoogle: 怎么建呀
<z23232> iGoogle: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 09da:0260 A4 Tech Co., Ltd
<iGoogle> 额。建立啥。你问 XwinX。 tty下的没试过。
<z23232> iGoogle: 你总改过udev吧
<z23232> iGoogle: 你就没改过键盘设置？
<iGoogle> udev和键盘没啥关系啊。只是管理设备。
<jyfl987> z23232: https://gist.github.com/346e25bfcac6fafb46cb  能访问么
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: skills that for building a website myself — Gist
<z23232> 要不是那个苦B的\键放的位置太邪恶，你当我愿意这折腾呀
<z23232> jyfl987: 能
<iGoogle> 换键盘。白色的cherry
<jyfl987> 那就好  看来 private只是针对写
<z23232> iGoogle: 现在连20块钱的键盘都换不起，你还让我换cherry....
<z23232> iGoogle: 我连罗技都没用过。。。
<iGoogle> 那你卖了这键盘
<z23232> iGoogle: 卖键盘。。。谁买？
<iGoogle> 要不，拆开修理。
<z23232> iGoogle: 我拆开更改硬件设施？
<iGoogle> 一把烙铁就够。
<iGoogle> 额。你不是机械键盘。那烙铁都不需要。
<z23232> iGoogle: 没做过这种活呀，没改好，键盘就报销了
<yall> xmodmap吧
<z23232> iGoogle: 改loadkeys好了
<z23232> 纠结死了，改个键盘都这么麻烦
<iGoogle> 没用过这。
<imadper> cfy|school: 这么长的el
<imadper> cfy|school: 我慢慢看
<cfy|school> imadper: ?
<imadper> cfy|school: 刚吃回来
<cfy|school> imadper: 看你妹阿。。
<cfy|school> imadper: 用阿。。
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 为啥我进不去gnome http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373644 新手。刚硬盘安的12.04. 显卡驱动也安了，unity下各种特效基本正常，不过快速启动栏设为隐藏后无法调出。 而且输入法消失了。 所以决定怒换gnome。 我在软件中心搜到gnome shell，安装。 安好后右上角变成红色提示重启。 重启了，默认是自动登录的， …
<cfy|school> imadper: http://xahlee.org/emacs/command-frequency.html
<cfy|school> imadper: 这里有介绍。就是统计，哪些命令用的最多。给出百分比的
<imadper> cfy|school: 哥就要看!!!!!!!
<cfy|school> imadper: 哥，那您慢慢看
<imadper> cfy|school: 哈哈~ 统计出来干嘛用?
<cfy|school> imadper: 看着玩。。。
<imadper> cfy|school: ...
<imadper> cfy|school: 多推荐点儿有用的好不?~
<cfy|school> imadper: 有用
<imadper> cfy|school: 什么用?~
<cfy|school> imadper: 根据命令的使用次数，你就知道该怎么绑定键了
<imadper> cfy|school: 恩, 好吧..
<imadper> cfy|school: ace-jump不支持中文, 怎么办?
<cfy|school> imadper: 不知道。。。
<cfy|school> imadper: 自己改下？
<imadper> cfy|school: 我的el的水平.. 先看看再说吧
<cfy|school> imadper: 嗯。。
<z23232> iGoogle: 咋看当前这个键盘用的是那个文件？
<z23232> iGoogle: dev下面哪个文件
<imadper> cfy|school: 有一道题: 比较系统更新更换的方式  应该怎么回答? 题目就这么长...
<imadper> cfy|school: 系统也不知道是什么系统...
<imadper> cfy|school: 更新更换是什么也死?
<imadper> s/也死/意思/
<cfy|school> imadper: 我操
<cfy|school> imadper: 建议你把老师干掉。。
<cfy|school> imadper: 这样就不会祸害后人了。。。
<imadper> cfy|school: 我也想呀!
<cfy|school> imadper: ........just do it.......
<imadper> cfy|school: ....
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 大叔，在不在呀？
<huntxu> gfrog: = =
<gfrog> huntxu: 知道vdsm肿末给guest 发monitor命令嘛？
<gfrog> huntxu: 据说有个神马vdsmClient命令？
<huntxu> gfrog: vdsClient?
<cfy|school> imadper: 弟，我准备修改下
<imadper> cfy|school: ....      改什么? ace?
<cfy|school> imadper: 让其不显示self-insert-command
<cfy|school> imadper: 而，显示具体字母
<cfy|school> imadper: 汉字你妹阿。。
<cfy|school> imadper: 用鼠标！！！
<gfrog> huntxu: 哦，对
<imadper> cfy|school: 鼠标你妹, 我的鼠标都快坏了, 没钱买新的, 尽量少用吧
<gfrog> huntxu: 现在我遇到个问题是想给guest发几个monitor命令，但是monitor被vdsm占掉了
<cfy|school> imadper: ... 用你girl friend的
<imadper> cfy|school: 她人在北京...
<imadper> cfy|school: 我在广州
<cfy|school> imadper: 异地阿。。。
<imadper> cfy|school: 对
<cfy|school> imadper: 不看好异地。。。
<imadper> cfy|school: 怎么管他借鼠标?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04 按钮显示图标的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373647 在没有使用ubuntu-tweak之前，一切正常，使用这个软件设置“按钮显示图标”后，窗口按钮反而不显示图标了。鼠标移到图标上时，什么变化都没有。求高手指点！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aoshhi — 2012-05-07 18:47
<cfy|school> imadper: 你来温州，我的借你
<imadper> cfy|school: 异地三年了, 一直很好~
<cfy|school> imadper: ....
<cfy|school> imadper: 好吧
<imadper> cfy|school: ...
<huntxu> gfrog: 嚓，那只能走vdsm那個麽= =
<gfrog> huntxu: vdsClient sendmonitorcommand？
<huntxu> gfrog: 木用過，只會setvmticket = =
<huntxu> gfrog: 不過幫助還是可以看的
<stock-cn> 吃完饭了吗
<gfrog> huntxu: 我擦，执行monitorCommand没反应。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 搞不好就沒收到 = =
<stock-cn> HajasLm: 老大们，我用代理服务器，如果服务器上有网络监控，是否会发现我浏览的真实网址？
<gfrog> huntxu: 哦，我是说这命令没反应，我擦，不会是vdsm没实现这玩意吧
<stock-cn> 老大们，我用代理服务器浏览网页，如果我的ISP服务器上有网络监控，是否会发现我浏览的真实网址？
<huntxu> gfrog: 應該有的吧 = =
<imadper> stock-cn: 有
<stock-cn> IRC是否可以半路拦截聊天信息？
<imadper> stock-cn: 可以
<stock-cn> imadper: 那什么才能不让人知道？
<stock-cn> imadper: 有办法吗
<imadper> stock-cn: ssh
<imadper> stock-cn: vpn
<gfrog> huntxu: 果然没实现啊啊啊啊啊啊啊，真烂
<stock-cn> imadper: irc不是ssh加密传输吗
<imadper> stock-cn: ssl?
<huntxu> gfrog: 啊哈哈
<stock-cn> imadper: 哦，对，ssl，呵呵呵，都混淆了
<stock-cn> imadper: ssl加密的，是否也一样拦截？
<gfrog> huntxu: 我吐血了
<imadper> stock-cn: 拦截也没用
<imadper> stock-cn: ssl的拦截后是密文
<stock-cn> imadper: 就是说，如果irc选择了ssl加密的，那就安全吗
<imadper> stock-cn: 理论上是吧
<huntxu> gfrog: 怎麽你們也用上vdsm了
<stock-cn> imadper: 我们公司很可恶，引入了什么网络监控系统，QQ聊天，飞信、MSN，甚至gtalk都可以监控，知道任何人登陆的账户和聊天的信息，还有发邮件的内容
<gfrog> huntxu: rhev-m呗
<stock-cn> imadper: skype一开始还不行，现在也可以了，到底是怎么回事哦
<imadper> stock-cn: 买个vpn吧, ofan卖, 9元一个月
<stock-cn> imadper: 独聊命令是哪个
<imadper> stock-cn: 什么公司?
<stock-cn> imadper: 证券
<Evanescence> IRC 加密是不是需要服务器支持? 比如freenode或者#ubuntu-cn 支持? 还是只要自己这边选择加密就行了?
<imadper> stock-cn: /msg 最好不要私聊, 不停的弹窗受不了..
<stock-cn> imadper: 市面上常见的股票行情系统也都能监控，搜捕聊
<stock-cn> imadper: 不是,还有一格
<imadper> Evanescence: 要服务器至支持的
<stock-cn> imadper: 不是/msg，还有一格的
<imadper> stock-cn: 还有? 那我不知道
<stock-cn> imadper: 还有一个命令，在emacs里
<stock-cn> imadper: /query
<Evanescence> imadper: freenode 是支持的,所以可以ssl连接#ubuntu-cn咯?
<imadper> Evanescence: 恩,支持就可以
<z23232> 折腾死了
<z23232> linux太折腾了
<Evanescence> imadper: 一般ssl的网络会比没有ssl连接的增加多少负担?
<stock-cn> ofan: 老大好
<Evanescence> z23232: windows更加折腾,只是你没有深入,
<stock-cn> ofan: 独聊
<z23232> Evanescence: 键盘映射，怎么改，有说改xmod有说改loadkeys有说改udev，到底改哪个
<Evanescence> z23232: 加入你要折腾windows的内核,估计你只能逆向
<Evanescence> z23232: GUI界面的一般设置里有,gnome里面就有
<imadper> Evanescence: 很多, ssl目测慢很多的
<z23232> Evanescence: tty下也能用的
<Evanescence> imadper: 嗯,还是算了,ssl耗网络资源,我开了好几个channel呢
<imadper> Evanescence: 恩
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 一个关于分区的问题，linux分区无法分配为主分区。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373652 我安装系统分区的时候，想把“／分区”作为主分区，但如果这样子之后，再分一个逻辑分区“／home”,剩下的未分配的空间就不可用了！无奈只能把“／分区”分成逻辑分区。 说明：我硬盘只有一块，也 …
<Evanescence> z23232: 你还是新手吧? 新手就老实的去GUI,等学多了,用cmdline就好多了
<imadper> ofan: 帮你拉生意了
<Evanescence> imadper: 啦皮条...
<imadper> Evanescence: 我手底下要是有妹子, 我肯定自己先用, 还给你拉?
<gfrog> huntxu: 最后还是用libvirt搞定了。。。 唉
<cfy|school> imadper: http://paste.lisp.org/display/129343
<Evanescence> imadper: 嗯,也对,好聪明啊
<cfy|school> imadper: 新的，修改过了，用letter代替self-insert-command
<imadper> cfy|school: 你每次都用这个paste, 连个行号都不显示
<cfy|school> imadper: 在最后，有个show line numbers
<imadper> cfy|school: 你有没有统计一下你的?~
<cfy|school> imadper: 我再试试，貌似有bug
<imadper> cfy|school: 这种东西类似用户体验设计时需要的工具吧?
<freeayu> 我刚刚入手了mac air
<cfy|school> imadper: 嗯，至少我们可以用它来设计键绑定
<freeayu> 9998块
<imadper> freeayu: 壕
<imadper> freeayu: 膜拜!
<freeayu> 不过没有有线的插入孔
<imadper> freeayu: 外接网卡, usb的
<freeayu> 外接网卡？多少钱
<imadper> freeayu: 几十, 而且应该有驱动
<freeayu> imadper 外接网卡，可以插有线？
<imadper> freeayu: 你那么壕, 还能在乎一个网卡的钱?
<imadper> freeayu: 恩
<imadper> freeayu: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=14048889786&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<kk> imadper,啥网址y USB网卡 外接网卡 独立有线网卡 笔记本电脑网卡 高速2.0-tmall.com天猫
<freeayu> imadper 买这么贵的本本，很奢侈嘛
<imadper> freeayu: 你们这样的高帅富才有奢侈的资格, 我这种吊丝没有
<freeayu> imadper　为何我到处都看到有人在用mac
<freeayu> 特别是做ＩＯＳ开发的
<z23232> linux就不能统一下文件的位置吗
<imadper> freeayu: ....
<imadper> z23232: 想放哪儿放哪儿. windows就不能统一一下吗?
<freeayu> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=14048889786&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=　这个网卡可以用于苹果？
<freeayu> 我一直以为苹果的ＵＳＢ都是只能特定型号的才能用
<imadper> freeayu: 你找一个能用于苹果的就行了, 基本上大厂的都可以了, ath或者bcm
<imadper> freeayu: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9263935027&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1102000337:6:%CD%E2%BD%D3%CD%F8%BF%A8:73c420bc566f07d0df977e7650e20ef1&ali_trackid=1_73c420bc566f07d0df977e7650e20ef1
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 100%原装正品 MacBook Air 网卡 以太网转换器 air网卡 外置网卡-淘宝网
<z23232> imadper: 你键盘映射表在哪个位置
<imadper> z23232: 不知道~
<imadper> z23232: 没有改的欲望~
<bigfatcat> 问下怎么查ubuntu其他版本的源？比如mint
<z23232> imadper: 。。。
<bigfatcat> 就是公匙
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • ubuntu 能 不能运行MAC软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373659 RT。。。。望大师指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 万改称才 — 2012-05-07 19:33
<imadper> yall: emacs里, 有ruby的动态补全吗?
<yall> imadper: 啥动态补全
<cfy|school> imadper: http://paste.lisp.org/display/129345
<cfy|school> imadper: 最新的
<cfy|school> imadper: hoho
<imadper> yall: 就是ruby的补全~~
<freeayu> mac 的terminal　无法打开多个tab标签嘛
<imadper> freeayu: termianator
<imadper> freeayu: terminator
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 互传文件大家都用什么软件？用什么来替代QQ的传文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373667 有时候传些文件，然后校园局域网，文件不算太大用不上U盘，上传到网盘让别人下载又麻烦，而且校园网网速还不一定好。win下可以直接用QQ传，而且因为局域网速度还很快，那ubuntu下有没有替代方法呢 …
<xhw514> 各位大哥
<xhw514> 我编译uclibc出错 帮忙看看怎么解决
<xhw514>  AS lib/crt1.o
<xhw514> libc/sysdeps/linux/mips/crt1.S: Assembler messages:
<xhw514> libc/sysdeps/linux/mips/crt1.S:117: Warning: No .cprestore pseudo-op used in PIC code
<xhw514>   AS lib/Scrt1.o
<xhw514> libc/sysdeps/linux/mips/crt1.S: Assembler messages:
<xhw514> libc/sysdeps/linux/mips/crt1.S:117: Warning: No .cprestore pseudo-op used in PIC code
<kk> xhw514:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<xhw514> 怎么没人的呀
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 关于suid http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373668 目前有一个 fenggx@ubuntu10-04-fengx:~/test$ ll 2.sh -rw-r--r-- 1 fenggx fenggx 0 2012-05-07 20:00 2.sh 目前我通过 fenggx@ubuntu10-04-fengx:~/test$ chmod u+s 2.sh -v ; ll 2.sh mode of `2.sh' changed to 4644 (rwSr--r--) - rwSr --r-- 1 fenggx fenggx 0 2012-05-07 20:00 2.sh 为何红色的rwSr中的S不是小写的？ 我看文档上说 …
<PRONMAN> l.
<jyfl987> xhw514: 怎么玩起mips了  是不是看论坛上那个novo7的平板电脑的帖子的/
<kk> 新 西北校区 • 青海民族大学 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373674 青海民族大学Ubuntu 用户 统计信息: 发表于 由 gonbotsrin — 2012-05-07 20:47
 * hamo 人呢？
<imadper> hamo: 谁?
<freeayu> 发现，mac 上下左右键头，移动得特别慢
<richardlxc> 大家好
<kk> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<soiamso> freeayu: 刚买？
<freeayu> soiamso 是啊
<soiamso> freeayu: TextMate 不需要那个按钮？
<soiamso> freeayu: mac book pro?
<freeayu> soiamso 我买的air
<soiamso> freeayu: 11寸 ？
<freeayu> soiamso 13
<freeayu> soiamso 10k大泣
<freeayu> 大洋
<soiamso> freeayu: 有米
<freeayu> 心疼
<freeayu> soiamso 别这么说
<freeayu> 我是花光了所有积蓄了
<freeayu> air默认没有 textmate啊？
<soiamso> freeayu: 如果搞程序 pro 更好. 13寸 果断买 acer s3
<freeayu> soiamso　但是acer没有，，，　ios object c
<soiamso> freeayu: 为什么需要那个？
<jianghu> wo de linux zen me mei shu ru fa a
<freeayu> soiamso 这年头ios最火了，所以需要
<PRONMAN> freeayu: 黑苹果
<PRONMAN> jianghu: yin wei ni de linux mei you an zhuang shu ru fa a
<soiamso> freeayu:  android 最火，无疑。我说的是中低端办公领域
<jianghu> wo de zen me an zhuang shu ru fa a
<jianghu> wo yong de linux shi tinylinux
<soiamso> jianghu:  wo te pi ni shuo ying yu .
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *_bdJcE*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<jianghu> ou ou
<freeayu> soiamso　android火，但是没钱
<soiamso> freeayu: 大把大把，如果你放在市场上卖那样肯定没钱。 我说的是订制软件
<soiamso> freeayu: 拷贝不赚钱是大趋势， 内容，服务 才是关键
<freeayu> soiamso 反正买都买了，纠结无益
<freeayu> 我真的挺心疼的
<imadper> soiamso: 反正他都买了, 怎么用都不亏~ 我们只需要管他叫壕就行了~
<soiamso> freeayu: 对，不过后续的软件还要花一笔，努力赚钱吧
<freeayu> soiamso　后续软件？　比如？
<imadper> freeayu: 恩, 软件貌似好多收费的~ 不过我没用过, 不知道~
<soiamso> freeayu: office  , textmate .....
<freeayu> soiamso　有破解版嘛
<soiamso> freeayu: 所以就纠结了，既认同拷贝免费，也认同拷贝收费
<imadper> roylez_: 主席, ruby有没有在线手册, 类似perldoc的?
<roylez_> imadper: ri
<roylez_> imadper: 不好使
<imadper> roylez_: 恩, 我先试试~
<imadper> roylez_: 好像真的不怎么好使...
<jyfl987> roylez_: 你搞软件无线电么
<roylez_> jyfl987: nop
 * imadper 打乒乓球去
 * gfrog 今天变身写文档的了，喵了个咪的，总算写完了。。。
<freeayu> soiamso　我现在家里没无线网络，air又无法插有钱的
<freeayu> 有线的
<soiamso> freeayu: usb  RJ45 modem
<freeayu> 这是？
<soiamso> freeayu: usb rj45 adapter
<jyfl987> exit
<soiamso> freeayu: 不过足够你买一个无线路由了
<freeayu> soiamso 有迷你无线路由
<soiamso> freeayu: 家里没无线网络?
<freeayu> soiamso　我发现只要是用ruby写程序的，大部分都是mac用户，所以。。。　买　mac应该很正常吧？
<soiamso> freeayu: 都买了，
<freeayu> soiamso　是啊，而且如果air到了只有有线，没无线的，那就麻烦了
<freeayu> soiamso　是都买了
<freeayu> soiamso　发现人的使用行为如果一开始在高档次，后面就很难降下来了，像我自从穿了ＮＩＫＥ后，其它什么李宁的，都没兴趣买了
<soiamso> freeayu: 我穿七匹狼最贵的牛仔，也不会去买 levis, 穿最贵的onepolar 也不会买columbia
<soiamso> freeayu: 买李宁最贵的跑鞋，也不去看看 NIKE 比它便宜的
<freeayu> mac　那上下左右几个键头，反应很慢唉
<stock-cn> happyaron: 你好，好久不见
<luguanNO> 每个月总有那么几天情绪波动厉害
<stock-cn> happyaron: 我在证券公司，公司采购了一套系统，可以监控我们的QQ，MSN，GTALK，SKYPE等聊天内容，可以查看局域网内哪些聊天帐号在线，并且可以记录聊天记录。电子邮件内容也都被监控的，还有常见的10多种股票行情软件也都被监控的。搞得我们好郁闷了，有办法不被监控到吗
<luguanNO> 有谁在玩My opera Community
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 怎样让音箱和耳机同时出声？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373679 以前用11.10，音箱和耳机同时出声，想听音箱打开，想听耳机把音箱关了，不用拔掉耳机音箱就有声，很方便。 现在升级到12.04后耳机不拔，音箱不出声。跟windows一样了，烦人。 谁知道有什么办法让音箱和耳机同时出声？谢谢 统 …
<soiamso> freeayu: 不过nike 的无缝套筒T-shirt 说明，他在美国单品销量非常大
<soiamso> freeayu: 在国内也就应付应付
<freeayu> soiamso nike应该是中低端，性价比比较高的吧
<stock-cn> soiamso: 我在证券公司，公司采购了一套系统，可以监控我们的QQ，MSN，GTALK，SKYPE等聊天内容，可以查看局域网内哪些聊天帐号在线，并且可以记录聊天记录。电子邮件内容也都被监控的，还有常见的10多种股票行情软件也都被监控的。搞得我们好郁闷了，有办法不被监控到吗
<soiamso> stock-cn: ssh 或者  ssl 代理
<soiamso> stock-cn: 监控有问题？没有禁止你上q吧
<soiamso> stock-cn: gtalk 加密的吧，
<soiamso> stock-cn: 你用gtalk 也能看到？
<stock-cn> soiamso: 公司宣称gtalk也能看到，不知道是否真的。qq msn是真的可以，很多同事跟外界私募聊天都被抓到了。还有我们自己操作股票软件也都能抓到
<freeayu> msn是肯定可以
<stock-cn> soiamso: QQ搞SSL代理怎么做？
<freeayu> 我都试过
<soiamso> stock-cn: 牛 你用的是 中文版吧，英文版的gtalk才加密
<stock-cn> freeayu: 老大，股票软件怎么会被抓阿
<Cherrot> stock-cn: Windows下用gtalk客户端的话需要英文版，这样才能SSL加密
<stock-cn> soiamso: 网页版gtalk加密不
<soiamso> stock-cn: 加密
<stock-cn> 现在搞得人心惶惶了
<soiamso> stock-cn: https
<stock-cn> soiamso: https的就安全吗
<Cherrot> stock-cn: 网页用 https:// 就是加密过的了
<kk> Cherrot,啥网址y ["bad URI(absolute but no path): https:// . IN gettitle"]
<roylez_> stock-cn: ssh代理
<soiamso> stock-cn: 不行你就跟对方搞，pidgin gpg 信息交流
<stock-cn> roylez_: 怎么找ssh代理哦？
<roylez_> stock-cn: 这个不要问我
<stock-cn> soiamso: pidgin gpg信息交流，用聊天协议不
<stock-cn> soiamso: r比如发邮件加密？
<soiamso> Cherrot: 也有可能在他们的机器上安装了东西，监控整个 ssl 握手过程？
<stock-cn> soiamso: 我机器是我自己可以重装的
<stock-cn> soiamso: 我经常格式化，为的是不被人装什么
<Cherrot> soiamso: 有可能呢 毕竟很多软件虽然支持SSL但不提示中间人攻击
<stock-cn> soiamso: 经常格掉重装
<hamo> roylez_: .
<roylez_> hamo: 死蛤蟆
<hamo> roylez_: .....
<stock-cn> 反正我们自己炒股是能被发现的，有10多种常用股票软件都能被抓
<roylez_> hamo: 你没被人抓去炼蛊么？
<soiamso> stock-cn: 有这么严重吗？
<Cherrot> stock-cn: 最省心的办法就是SSH了
<hamo> roylez_: 蛤蟆让基狗屌爆了...
<freeayu> mac command + D　这个快捷键有什么好处
<hamo> roylez_: 他今天跟我说他看了一张图，然后屌爆了
<stock-cn> soiamso: 是的，防止我们内部自己操作股票以及防止信息外泄，是重点
<roylez_> hamo: ....啥基情？
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆，有屌的么？
<stock-cn> Cherrot: SSH要帐号吗
<roylez_> hamo: 用不着爆的吧...
<Cherrot> stock-cn: 股票既然能抓到这么多，我估计是设置了关键字过滤。你们的网关机器应该是一个软路由软件。
<Cherrot> stock-cn: 要
<hamo> roylez_: 基狗爆了
<soiamso> stock-cn: 我觉得这个很好，防止老鼠仓，增加基金市场的可信度。
<roylez_> hamo: ...
<stock-cn> Cherrot: 反正以前都不知道，这次从什么私人侦探公司引进了一套系统，大家统统出事了
<soiamso> stock-cn: 我是不会买基金的，如果还有老鼠仓的可能的话
<roylez_> hamo: 很cute啊
<stock-cn> Cherrot: ssh和vpn哪个好
<hamo> roylez_: 不知道...反正据基狗自己说是爆了...
<roylez_> hamo: http://jandan.net/2012/05/06/giant-crab.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 能够一钳断臂的真·巨蟹
<Cherrot> stock-cn: 我估计这个软件会干扰你的VPN链接。 关于哪个更好，还是自己google一下下结论吧
<roylez_> hamo: 如何？
<hamo> roylez_: 饿了...
<Cherrot> stock-cn: 我说的干扰不是窃听，是阻断你的连接  你可以实验一下
<roylez_> hamo: 有点....
<hamo> roylez_: 贝爷纯爷们，羡煞我也
<stock-cn> Cherrot: 那你是说，只要能连接就好，是吗
<hamo> roylez_: 睡觉前要看贝爷...
<roylez_> hamo: 恩，贝爷特适合在中国生存
<Cherrot> stock-cn: 能连接也不一定安全，加密的VPN才可以，比如 IPSec
<Cherrot> stock-cn: 比较常见的是 L2TP + IPsec。 最好不要用PPTP。
<soiamso> stock-cn: http://www.cypherpunks.ca/otr/
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y Off-the-Record Messaging
<soiamso> stock-cn: 建议用XTunel 这种不知名的套
<stock-cn> soiamso: 搞糊涂了
<stock-cn> Cherrot: 那除了够买帐号外，还要怎么搞？
<Cherrot> stock-cn: google吧
<soiamso> stock-cn: 为什么不接受监管？
<stock-cn> soiamso: 我自己想玩玩股票阿
<twang> 直接 ssh tunnel
<soiamso> stock-cn: 这是违法的你需要知道
<soiamso> stock-cn:  虽然很多人都这样搞
<stock-cn> soiamso: 抓到也没大事，只是挨骂一下。这次有点来真的了
<soiamso> stock-cn: 如果不禁止你们，中国的股票还有人买？
<stock-cn> soiamso: 其实就算公司里不搞，中午出来吃饭，也可以自己搞，或者让家人搞，没办法的。只是自己方便一些
<soiamso> stock-cn: 中国是T+1 所以问题不大，T+0 给你交易就直接内幕了
<stock-cn> 我搜索了，还是VPN适合我
<adam8157> roylez_: 主席, 你的mutt颜色不匹配https的url么?
<roylez_> adam8157: 关我屁事....
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 哥现在主要用gmail了
<adam8157> roylez_: hah? 你堕落了啊
<roylez_> adam8157: inbox zero
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥意思
<roylez_> adam8157: google，会用么
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 如何确定 dnsmasq 缓存 DNS 是否成功 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373685 它缓存，源从哪来？是 127.0.0.1 下面那两个？ Code: domain domain search domain nameserver 127.0.0.1 nameserver 208.67.222.222 nameserver 208.67.220.220 还有，能否查看和设置缓冲池大小。 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2012-05-07 22:05
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.sitepoint.com/inbox-zero-myth/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Inbox Zero: Don't Believe the Hype - SitePoint
<roylez_> adam8157: 这是卢瑟写的
<freeayu> 耳麦是不是也只能是mac专用耳麦才行啊？
<imadper> freeayu: 才不是
<imadper> freeayu: 你中毒了..
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=373685
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 如何确定 dnsmasq 缓存 DNS 是否成功 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<Cherrot> kk: 为什么就不见你贴下我的主题 :(
<kk> Cherrot, 因为你问我。  ㍮ 
<roylez_> adam8157: 那篇倒霉的文章，是个女人写的
<adam8157> roylez_: 各种GTD的银弹啊你
<roylez_> adam8157: 我已经弄出自己的GTD系统了，就用我的N9
<roylez_> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> roylez_: 我用~/Dropbox/Todo
<roylez_> adam8157: 弱爆了
<hamo> adam8157 roylez_ 还GTD...弱爆了..
<andyhuzhill> 想问问 有人工作的公司使用开源软件或者开源代码开发吗？ 那么都是使用什么协议？ 开发出来的程序是否开源？
<andyhuzhill> 一般的公司都会要求保密公司开发的程序么？ 如果使用了开源代码，是否也开源呢？
<adam8157> hamo: 你来回答下? 我回答也是白回答
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac337928
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 放错音乐看大叔如何卖萌 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛤蟆炖了？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac337891
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 打针而已 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
 * andelsnt 想换个键盘
<andelsnt> 键盘。键盘。键盘。键盘。键盘。键盘。键盘。键盘。键盘键盘键盘键盘键盘键盘键盘键盘
<vic_> 想换电脑
<andelsnt> 谁有不用的键盘给我邮寄过来吧
<andelsnt> http://www.amazon.cn/DELL-%E6%88%B4%E5%B0%94-SK-8120-USB%E9%94%AE%E7%9B%98-%E8%A7%89%E8%88%92%E9%80%82%E5%B9%B3%E6%BB%91-%E6%9C%89%E8%82%8C%E8%82%A4%E6%8E%A5%E8%A7%A6%E7%9A%84%E6%84%9F%E8%A7%89-%E9%BB%91%E8%89%B2/dp/B007634U4G/ref=sr_1_6?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1336401085&sr=1-6
<kk> andelsnt,啥网址y DELL 戴尔 SK-8120 USB键盘 觉舒适平滑 有肌肤接触的感觉 黑色-电脑/IT/办公-卓越亚马逊 [戴尔键盘]
<andelsnt> caleb-: 大师
<andelsnt> caleb-: 你在吗
 * CyrusYzGTt 事實證明真正的大師就是 caleb- 4k
<alvin_rxg> 4k?
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ caleb- 有個 youtube 4k 視頻帳號
<alvin_rxg> 啥意思
<freeayu> 到目前为止我的体验是，mac系统 跟 ubuntu好像差不多
<andelsnt> CyrusYzGTt: 我也想要
<andelsnt> CyrusYzGTt: 虽然我的机子不支持4k
<CyrusYzGTt> andelsnt§ 我也想要，不過， caleb- 木有給我
<CyrusYzGTt> andelsnt§ 我的機子也不支持
<andelsnt> CyrusYzGTt: 那你怎么看的4k
<andelsnt> freeayu: mac不会经常崩溃吧
<andelsnt> freeayu: ubuntu的gnome经常崩溃
<freeayu> andelsnt 我的ubuntu极少极少崩溃
<freeayu> 或者基本没有
<andelsnt> CyrusYzGTt: ping
<andelsnt> caleb-: 大师
<freeayu> mac  apache　有启动的情况下， 但没有连接任何网络，　http://localhost 提示找不到网址
<freeayu> 默认的apache配置
<freeayu> 这是什么情况
<kk> freeayu,啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle"]
<cfy|unsafe> adam8157: 蛋蛋好
<cfy|unsafe> roylez_: 主席好
<cfy|unsafe> 我坚持把系统升级好，再断网
<roylez_> /kick cfy|unsafe
<cfy|unsafe> roylez_: 别。。。
<cfy|unsafe> roylez_: 我这里没有anti kick...
<cfy|unsafe> roylez_: 我不断网啦
<andelsnt> Guest56504: 大师
<vic_> 0ad 那个鼠标飘啊
<vic_> 怎么搞
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=373685
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ t: 如何确定 dnsmasq 缓存 DNS 是否成功 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<andelsnt> adam8157: 求.vimrc
<CyrusYzGTt> andelsnt§ 用 ffmpeg轉換看
<andelsnt> CyrusYzGTt: O
<CyrusYzGTt> andelsnt§ 4k 主要是 2048x2048分辨率以上的，降低分辨率要求就是
<soiamso> Freebuilder: wireshark
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 什么？
<soiamso> Freebuilder: TTL
<andelsnt> CyrusYzGTt: 2048x2048,苹果也没那么高的分辨率吧
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 你需要看 DNS Record 的TTL，缓存的时间与TTL相关
<andelsnt> CyrusYzGTt: 啥机子能支持那么高的分辨率？SGI?
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 情况有变，请帮我看看帖子吧，三楼
<CyrusYzGTt> andelsnt§ 額，不清楚，總之4k視頻，我想應該是我知道的真正的高清
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 我就是说你三楼的情况
<andelsnt> CyrusYzGTt: 问问大师，他是用啥看的4k
<soiamso> Freebuilder: dig @208.67.222.222 target.com any
<alvin_rxg> Title: Target.com : Furniture, Baby, Electronics, Toys,...: Target (@ target.com)
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 怎么看 DNS Record 的 TTL？
<CyrusYzGTt> andelsnt§ 額， 你去問
<andelsnt> CyrusYzGTt: 大师，现在貌似很少说话
<soiamso> Freebuilder: dnsmasq 只缓存 aaaa 记录 A？
<CyrusYzGTt> andelsnt§  你問他本人唄，
<andelsnt> CyrusYzGTt: 我又不知道他叫啥，
<CyrusYzGTt> andelsnt§ 我也不知道，我稱呼其爲 協調器
<Freebuilder> soiamso, CNAME 也缓存，应该
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 大站的地址 TTL 一般是 一天 86400秒，动态解释网站 60秒
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 搞不懂
<soiamso> Freebuilder: Dnsmasq caches internet addresses (A records and AAAA records) and address-to-name mappings (PTR records), reducing the load on upstream servers and improving performance (especially on modem connections).
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 汗！
<andelsnt> CyrusYzGTt: 好怪异的名字
<CyrusYzGTt> andelsnt§ 什麼怪異？？
 * andelsnt 召唤caleb大师
<andelsnt> CyrusYzGTt: 协调器
<CyrusYzGTt> andelsnt§ 額，我當時很想用上 某個寬帶，，看到 很像我就給其這個稱呼
<andelsnt> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<andelsnt> CyrusYzGTt: 你还在你的小城？
<CyrusYzGTt> andelsnt§ 嗯，，
<andelsnt> CyrusYzGTt: 你现在不做小工了？
<andelsnt> CyrusYzGTt: 换工作了？
<CyrusYzGTt> andelsnt§ 要工作嘛，， 現在我上網就是掛 下載機 mldonkey 不太說話了
<andelsnt> CyrusYzGTt: 你现在啥工作？
<CyrusYzGTt> andelsnt§ ,,現在工地沒有工作， 不過工程款還木有收到，政府還沒給我的上頭給錢，，
<andelsnt> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，你现在有多少了
<andelsnt> CyrusYzGTt: 8000+?
<CyrusYzGTt> andelsnt§ ,,2000+
<andelsnt> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> andelsnt§ 沒辦法，我什麼也不懂，就被 欺行霸市
<andelsnt> CyrusYzGTt: 真幸福，不工作也有2000+
<CyrusYzGTt> andelsnt§ 錯了，是有工作纔有，沒有工作只能向家裏伸手了
<andelsnt> CyrusYzGTt: 你老爸给你钱没
<CyrusYzGTt> andelsnt§ 沒有，他只會給他在外面的女人和孩子錢，自從十幾前年就不給錢了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> andelsnt§ 不說了，，我不想說這個話題， 還有我準備睡覺，，
<andelsnt> CyrusYzGTt: 撸完再睡？
<CyrusYzGTt> andelsnt§ 我是明天要早起，，可能追回點工資，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 88
<PRONMAN> ..
<PRONMAN> 大便去
<SedLex> ni hao :D
<pangzi> anyone online?
<pangzi> it's my first time here :)
<pangzi> say hello to you all
<alvin_rxg> Hello 胖子
<pangzi> hello
<pangzi> ^_^，居然有人啊
<kk> pangzi, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<pangzi> 哈哈哈哈，第一次用irc，感觉不错哈
<pangzi> ubuntu 12.04很多bug好像
<yanbo> Hello Pangzi
<alvin_rxg> 蔡依林 - 心型圈
<yanbo> 好跳跃啊
<genophy> ???
<jeepkid> 有人么
<kk> jeepkid, .. ..  ㍛ 
<jeepkid> kk, :-)
<jeepkid> kk, 晕死，今天安装一个改版的ubuntu11.10
<jeepkid> kk, 装了半天都不行，最后刻光盘，还是不行- -|求教阿！
<jeepkid> 提示错误是:
<kk> jeepkid, 什么是你最喜欢的颜色？  ㍛ 
<jeepkid> kk,有人类么..
<yanbo> \kk 机器人
<yanbo> 几点了
<yanbo> kk
<yanbo> kk, 你中么了
<yanbo> kk,:)
<kk> yanbo, 休息一下...  ㍜ 
<yanbo> kk,还以为你不会理人的啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光光
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 痴痴
<yanbo> thunderbird 可以远程登录么
<mugebjgd> 远程tb？ 好蛋疼
<mugebjgd> 还不如直接本地再tb呢
<yanbo> 本地用tb等不上的啊
<yanbo> 家里的网络很变态 用tb之类的客户端等不上邮箱
<yanbo> 所以要是tb可是远程 就可以查看学校的电脑了，那个重来不关机滴
<alvin_rxg> yanbo: 如果 tb 使用的也是 maildir 或者 mailbox，可以远程登录后用 mutt
<yanbo> alvin_rxg: 这个建议不错哦
<alvin_rxg> 看了下，它支持 mbox
<alvin_rxg> 可以使用。
<yanbo> tb 可以直接 imap远程的文件夹不？
<alvin_rxg> 既然有远程服务器，干嘛不让它开个 tunnel/proxy 啥的呢ß
<yanbo> 有啊 ～～ 想知道tb本身能不能 access 到指定的服务器上
<yanbo> 用tunnel 的结果还是要用 mutt 看吧
<dchxcrow> kk
<YanYu> kk
<kk>  06:07
<YanYu> dd
<Yanbo> good morning
<Yanbo> kk, what's the time?
<Yanbo> kk: 几点了
<Yanbo> kk?
<kk> Yanbo, 03日下午。  ㍟ 
<fivesheep_> knownbad: yo
<knownbad> Yoyoyo
<fivesheep_> 打声招呼 lol
<knownbad> How is your car?  Any road trip yet?
<knownbad> 学校呢？
<fivesheep_> no... hasn't receive the plates yet
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 在努力学英语和上一些网上的免费课程热身
<knownbad> 去加拿大吧。
<fivesheep_> 去过一次了.. 别人开车去
<knownbad> 开车去方便些。
<fivesheep_> 去加拿大除了吃东西 似乎没什么别的事情可干了
<fivesheep_> 没什么朋友在vancuvor
<fivesheep_> toronto倒是很多
<knownbad> 只可惜 Nicaragua 瀑布在东岸要不我也开车去。
<fivesheep_> 我去过了
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-08
<fivesheep_> knownbad: http://www.fivesheep.net/index.php/Travel/The_Niagara_Falls
<kk> fivesheep_,啥网址y The Niagara Falls
<knownbad> 我还没，我是 typical Californian 除了赌城哪里都没去。
<knownbad> 你拍个猪头干嘛？　　http://goo.gl/IWH3f
<fivesheep_> 猪头?
<fivesheep_> 我表弟
<knownbad> 怎么看起来没那么大？
<fivesheep_> 很大的.
<fivesheep_> 这几张照片很远拍的
<knownbad> 这你的对象们？　　http://goo.gl/00UGa
<fivesheep_> knownbad: http://www.fivesheep.net/index.php/Travel/The_Niagara_Falls/SDIM0103
<kk> fivesheep_,啥网址y SDIM0103
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 我同学的老婆和她老婆的妹妹.. 其实他老婆也是高中同学  lol
<knownbad> 听说可以坐进桶子从瀑布上下来？
<fivesheep_> 扯啊
<fivesheep_> 怎么可能
<fivesheep_> 想死?
<knownbad> 你得加油些啊，她们两个看起来蛮不错的。
<fivesheep_> 世界主义者
<fivesheep_> 喜欢异族风情
<knownbad> 我都觉的有点扯但朋友说是真的。　　我都想试试了。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 要不一起去san deigo?
<knownbad> 那你得先 play the field 要不哪来的机会？
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 你这么快就厌倦你的老婆了啊
<fivesheep_> 才住一起没几天
<knownbad> 难啊，就陪我妈和老婆就已没时间了。　　当初单身时就应该多玩些。
<knownbad> 也没但确实是非常大的差别。
<knownbad> 你去时好似天气很好。
<knownbad> 有蓝天也有白云。
<fivesheep_> 我刚来美国的第二个月去的.
<fivesheep_> 7月末8月初
<knownbad> 找到你这贼人了。　　http://goo.gl/u5U7d
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 不是我
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 你最多能找到我一只手
<knownbad> 没看到比他胖的。
<knownbad> 我错了。　　http://goo.gl/WHNuW
<fivesheep_> lol
<knownbad> 你那里有个 bike club ？
<fivesheep_> 国内的了
<knownbad> 满健康的嘛。
<knownbad> 哦
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 我们那有个小岛 据说在台湾特别有名
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 满街都是台湾去的嫖客
<knownbad> 不太清楚，我对台湾已不太収了。
<knownbad> 得收尾好下班，老婆今晚有课。
<fivesheep_> 这么快就上课了
<fivesheep_> 你忙吧
<fivesheep_> 我得出门了, 去传授 敲门的经验 去
<fivesheep_> lol
<knownbad> 这你的基情吧？  http://goo.gl/VYAxH
<fivesheep_> 显然不是我.. 这些人都没法操纵我的照相机..
<fivesheep_> 我是藏镜人
<knownbad> 那你去闷骚吧。
<stock-cn> ofan: 在吗
<stock-cn> ofan: 不能私聊吗
<stock-cn> 请问livestation源里怎么没有了
<piggybox> stock-cn: 你在live station里kan看哪个台啊？
<stock-cn> piggybox: 看法国国际广播电台中文节目
<stock-cn> piggybox: 为何登陆后一只不能loading 节目单？
<sjd> 哈哈
<sjd> hi
<kk> sjd, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早
<sjd> pidgin聊irc,怎么我这里显示我自己的昵称是IRC呢
<stock-cn> piggybox: 是怎么回事
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62037b5ajw1dspyealag9j.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn063/20120507/1330/original_UWtC_4f880000060e125e.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 河北都快40了....
<CyrusYzGTt> ..\
<piggybox> stock-cn: RFI你去它网站直接听吧
<stock-cn> piggybox: 是不是被墙了
<piggybox> stock-cn: 可能
<piggybox> stock-cn: 你 http://www.chinese.rfi.fr/ 能访问么？
<kk> piggybox,啥网址y RFI |
<stock-cn> piggybox: 要用vpn阿
<stock-cn> ofan 又老是不在
<piggybox> fivesheep_: 坐木桶从瀑布上冲下去是一百年前探险家才会干的事，而且因此挂了很多人。。。
<stock-cn> piggybox: 你是什么意思
<piggybox> stock-cn: 针对他们前面在讨论大瀑布说的
<stock-cn> piggybox: 木桶挂了人，是因为木桶里没有放棉被吧
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 64位的ubuntu 12.04 LTS apt-get install ia32-libs 提示没有找到包怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373718 64位的ubuntu 12.04 LTS apt-get install ia32-libs 提示没有找到包怎么解决 开始以为是源地址有问题， 用的北京交通大学 的源地址，后来改成 U-S 官方源 ，更新源索引 总在最后几个出错，输入 安装 ia32  …
<piggybox> stock-cn: 裹了被子从十楼跳下去大概会死得好看些吧
<freeayu_> mac air下使用普通usb转有线插口，需要驱动嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> 11.3 beta出了， 悲摧，不支持 linux..雖然早就知道了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 當叔，， 你覺得哪個flash插件好？
<kk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • win7下安装出现wubi安装出现问题，求助啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373721 我的是win7 64 统计信息: 发表于 由 骑蜗牛逮乌龟 — 2012-05-08 9:59
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 原版
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 原版快out了，linux版本只剩下安全更新了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 那也是原版, 逐渐抛弃
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..
<BYC> 📱
 * gfrog hi
<roylez> 基蛙你跟谁嗨呢
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> adam8157: 我对你真是太好了
<roylez> adam8157: 蠢蛋、笨蛋
<adam8157> roylez: how come?
<iGnome> 围观掐架。
<iGnome> 支持乐乐制裁蛋蛋
<adam8157> iGnome: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 神说要我制裁你，怎么办
<adam8157> roylez: 不理他
<leaveboy> 如果我编译的一个东西在yaffs2上跑没有问题，在ext2会不会出现问题（只是文件系统不一样，设备是一样的）??
<leaveboy> ..
 * hamo 什么情况...一进来就看到adam8157 was kicked by roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣))
<roylez> hamo: .
<roylez> hamo: 神要我制裁他
<leaveboy> 大家看看我的问题
<leaveboy> *如果我编译的一个东西在yaffs2上跑没有问题，在ext2会不会出现问题（只是文件系统不一样，设备是一样的）??
<ibodi> if (($perms & 0xC000) == 0xC000) $info='s' 这个看不懂。有谁说明一下谢
<leaveboy> * 如果我编译的一个东西在yaffs2上跑没有问题，在ext2会不会出现问题（只是文件系统不一样，设备是一样的）??
<hamo> roylez: 我心里说的话居然也让你听到了...lol
<ibodi> 出处： http://php.net/manual/en/function.fileperms.php
<kk> ibodi,啥网址y PHP: fileperms - Manual
<leaveboy> ibodi: 就是与或运算没其他什么的
<ibodi> leaveboy: 我对 & | 超盲。有没有可能转化成 && || 之类。
<leaveboy> ibodi: 不可以
<ibodi> leaveboy: 哦
<ibodi> leaveboy: 那木有没有办法计算出：symbolic link 所 link 的文件呢？
<ibodi> leaveboy: eg ln a.txt b.txt
<leaveboy> ibodi: 其实就是判断 $perms 的最第15 和第16位是不是为1
<ibodi> leaveboy: 如果帝15==1 是什么结果；16TH==1 又是什么结果呢？
<leaveboy> ibodi: 不晓得你说的计算是什么
<leaveboy> ibodi: 同时满足就会自行$info='s'阿
<ibodi> leaveboy: 哦。这样。比较牛。
<ibodi> leaveboy: 比如 ln a.txt b.txt 当我显示文件夹的时候， b.txt 显示 link of a.txt 他是怎么弄出来的呢 ？
<ibodi> leaveboy: 我现在只能弄出 b.txt: lrwx------
<ibodi> leaveboy: l 对了。但是我想知道他 link 到哪里去了。
<ibodi> leaveboy: ls 上面一目了然，挺好的。
<leaveboy> ibodi: 什么感念
<leaveboy> ln -sv ？？
<leaveboy> ln -v 就会显示你链接到那去了
<roylez> hamo: 蛋蛋不能归位了
<leaveboy> 我文的问题有没有晓得的
<leaveboy> ！！如果我编译的一个东西在yaffs2上跑没有问题，在ext2会不会出现问题（只是文件系统不一样，设备是一样的）??
<ibodi> leaveboy: 我先是这么：ln -s a.txt b.txt ; 然后 ls b.txt ==> b.txt > a.txt 我现在想用 php 显示这个结果。怎么弄 ？
<roylez> adam8157: 笨蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 啊? 我怎么进来的
<adam8157> roylez: 刚和boss在说东西
<roylez> adam8157: 哥拉你进来的
<roylez> adam8157: 你boss看上你了？
<adam8157> roylez: 竟然自动接受invite啊...
<ofan> stock-cn: 在了
<leaveboy> ibodi: 将ls结果丢上去？？
<adam8157> roylez: 说schedule...
<roylez> adam8157: 你的傍富婆计划有希望啊
<adam8157> roylez: 别乱说 - -!
<roylez> lol
<roylez> adam8157: 你可不可以把屏幕上的弹出窗口弄大点？字的颜色改成红的
<roylez> adam8157: 最好全屏
<adam8157> roylez: 尼玛
<leaveboy> 唉！
<leaveboy> 走了
<roylez> adam8157: 你看看你，吓尿了一个
<ibodi> leaveboy: 找到答案了是：readlink()
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，这季度的RHer又开始评选啦，赶快上啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 才不
<freeayu_> 上海有linux活动？
<gfrog> adam8157: 有奖品呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 不露那个脸 那么点钱 丢不起那个人
<ofan> 奖啥
<gfrog> 矮油，还嫌少了。
 * hamo 高节气蛋蛋...
<adam8157> gfrog: 对于那个奖项来说, 确实少的可怜
<gfrog> adam8157: local office的，也还凑合吧？
 * gfrog 虽然我也无爱
<adam8157> gfrog: 这么说吧, 只比我们组内的award高一点点, 你说呢?
<hamo> adam8157: 那不是有好几W？
<adam8157> gfrog: 凑合个鬼, 巨丢人
<gfrog> adam8157: 贵组好给力。。
<adam8157> gfrog: beijing的领导层越来越傻逼
<gfrog> adam8157: 我们组的award只够在永和大王吃几顿。
<imadper> 想拿奖还要表演节目?
<gfrog> adam8157: 人肉翻墙吧 lol
<leaveboy> gfrog在那上半
<imadper> gfrog: 是因为你吃的太多了吧~
<adam8157> gfrog: 没路子啊
<gfrog> imadper: 讨厌！ 净说实话
<imadper> gfrog: 不过要是永和大王吃1k, 那得多少根油条呀?
<gfrog> adam8157: 找主席 roylez
<hamo> roylez: 求翻墙啊...
<leaveboy> hamo: ssh去吗
<hamo> leaveboy: 人肉的
<gfrog> imadper: @@ 敝组木有那么多啦。。。
<leaveboy> hamo: 去阿
<imadper> imtxc: 早
<imadper> imtxc: 许久不见你了
<imtxc> imadper: 早啊
 * gfrog 看邮件完毕，撤退。
<imtxc> imadper: 恩 这几天忙呢。
<imadper> imtxc: 忙挣钱?
<imtxc> imadper: 毕业设计
<imadper> imtxc: 哦, 好吧
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 突然想起來virsh不能發monitor指令麽
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 昨天就是用virsh搞定的啦
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 还是libvirt稍稍靠谱点。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 去#ovirt說vdsm是粑粑
<syros> hi
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 我去#rhevm说，lol
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 没事，在公司里也说RHEL是粑粑
<kk> syros, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<huntxu> gfrog_working: rhevm現在有人買麽？
<roylez> gfrog_working: 基蛙
<roylez> gfrog_working: 破马不在，你的id最长了
<gfrog_working> huntxu: no idea
<gfrog_working> roylez: wow，我竟然有个第一。。
<imadper> yall: 大佬, 你写perl的时候, 用什么动态补全呀~
<jyfl987> adam8157: 帝都有什么电台可以收听的么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不知道, 在西安的时候超喜欢988, 现在上网听NPR
<roylez> adam8157: npr没好台
<adam8157> roylez: npr live, 听听, 了解下中国
<roylez> adam8157: 有必要么
<adam8157> roylez: 我练听力啊
<roylez> adam8157: 您别练了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04LTS DVD版本尺寸的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373730 这次新发布的12.04LTS DVD版本，为什么比以往的LTS版本小了很多 记得10.04 LTS 的DVD版本好像是4G吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 广岛天气 — 2012-05-08 10:58
<iGnome> imadper: vim自带的补全不行？
<iGnome> roylez: 最近买啥好东西了？
<adam8157> roylez: 我还在上口语课呢
<imadper> iGnome: vim还有自带补全? 我不用vim的... 我emacs..
<iGnome> imadper: 你个破emacs
<iGnome> lol
<imadper> adam8157: 为肉体翻墙做准备?
<roylez> iGnome: 机票...
<iGnome> adam8157: 口语。。。
<imadper> iGnome: .... 不过是够慢的...
<adam8157> imadper: 有可能吧
<roylez> adam8157: 你上的啥？口技课？
<iGnome> imadper: 输入过的东西，不要要输入。这是原则。
<imadper> iGnome: 打开要等一分钟, 我通常都是去泡茶, 回来还没打开
<adam8157> roylez: 老罗英语培训之剑桥口语小班
<iGnome> roylez: 你又带歪路了。
<imadper> iGnome: 我想能有些包里面带的函数可以自动补全出来, 不然记不住
<iGnome> 那样ctags这些了。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 老罗英语？ 新航道嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 老罗
<iGnome> ctags+cscope。乱补全
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 一定要去美帝? 其实很多别的国家也很好, 比如新加坡什么的,  又容易去
<imadper> iGnome: 能补全perl?
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 不是砸冰箱那货？
<gfrog_working> imadper: 你有路子？
<imadper> iGnome: 我一直以为只能c/c++呢
<imadper> gfrog_working: 我有
<imadper> gfrog_working: 南洋理工跟我们学校关系挺好的, 去留学, 随便去, 比去美帝容易多了
 * gfrog_working 新加坡啊。。。 大学的时候有过去当交换生的机会，没把握住，现在只能当苦逼码农。
<gfrog_working> imadper: 啧啧
<imadper> gfrog_working: ...
<adam8157> imadper: 主要是我要开会啊! 一周两次啊! 受不了那么多"pardon"了 cc iGnome roylez
 * gfrog_working 不能再喝健怡了，尼玛每天晚上嘴里都是一股子甜味，太讨厌了。 cc adam8157 
<iGnome> imadper: ...
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 你可以按静音。。
<iGnome> 自己看软件描述嘛
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 我要发表意见 我也静音?
<iGnome> adam8157: 会议模式的蛋蛋
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 哦，那就木办法了
<jeepkid> adam8157, 在么
<imadper> iGnome: 我就是看的  cscope - interactively examine a C program
<imadper>  
<adam8157> jeepkid: .
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 求围观蛋蛋说英语，lol
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 然后也确实羡慕口语好的
<imadper> adam8157: 怎么那么多会...
<iGnome> imadper: ctags。那才是编辑和补全的。cscope是看文档用的
<jeepkid> adam8157, 有没有 遇到过这种情况，就是在用硬盘安装的时候，提示:using cdrom mount point /cdrom/
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 去五道口找老外唠嗑呗
<jeepkid> adam8157, scanning disc for index files..
<adam8157> jeepkid: 用hd-media的debian installer吧
<jeepkid> adam8157, Please provide a name for this disc, such as 'Debian 5.03. Disk1'
<imadper> iGnome: 好吧~ 有的补, 我去试试etag
<adam8157> jeepkid: 用hd-media的debian installer吧
<jeepkid> adam8157, 我是在装Backtrack
<adam8157> jeepkid: hah? no idea...
 * adam8157 afk
<jeepkid> adam8157, 但是我之前安装成功过，现在却成了这种提示...
<iGnome> adam8157: 你羡慕/仰慕 乐乐不。
<iGnome> roylez: 出来说话
<imadper> mengfei: 每次看到你, 就想问乐佳还有黄菡...
 * gfrog_working 最近经常突然忘记想要说神马东西。。。 这是老年痴呆的前兆嘛？
<imadper> gfrog_working: 脑残而已, 没你想想的那么严重
<imadper> gfrog_working: 脑残都是偶尔发生的, 大家都有
<imadper> gfrog_working: 而且无法治愈
<hamo> gfrog_working: 经常脑残就要小心了...
 * imadper hamo现身说法
<gfrog_working> imadper: hamo 。。。 我宁可老年痴呆。。
<iGnome> gfrog_working: 嘎嘛的寿命只有10年，你估计已经老年了。
<imadper> gfrog_working: ...何必嘞
<hamo> gfrog_working: 吃点脑残片就可以了...
<hamo> gfrog_working: 你看蛋蛋，人家就治好了
<gfrog_working> iGnome: 那我还超龄了呢。
<gfrog_working> hamo: 你你你。。。 看蛋蛋不在你就得瑟
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 快出来把你家 hamo 领回去啦
<iGnome> 可怜的蛤蟆
<imadper> 我一看到 adam +o了,  我就知道hamo要悲剧了... 为何他每天都来找这刺激..
<gunouille> if you don't know what you look like in other's eyes, that's the most sad thing on the earth
<hamo> adam8157: ...宣扬你的光辉事迹呢...
<hamo> gfrog_working: 你个叛徒...
<gunouille> welcome to savage china
<gfrog_working> hamo: 跟我有神马关系啊。。
<adam8157> gunouille: 贝爷看多了吧
<gunouille> ranma
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 那天还是没搞定那个神马vim 标记行，那玩意是写在文件底部就行嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 顶部底部都可以啊
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 没弄明白，不过我记得好像vim因为安全问题默认把这功能关掉了，没搜到肿末开。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 我找下
 * gfrog_working lunch time!
 * imadper 都不吃饭的?
 * imadper 我去吃了~
<hamo> adam8157: 我昨天看了一晚上贝爷...
<hamo> adam8157: 看完就饿了...
 * imtxc 今天去这公司，装的是FC3
<imtxc> adam8157: fc3这么老的版本 还能用不
<adam8157> imtxc: 自己的机器么?
<imtxc> adam8157: 公司的。
<adam8157> imtxc: 给你自己用的么?
<imtxc> adam8157: 是啊。
<imtxc> adam8157: 仍给我一张盘让我装
<adam8157> imtxc: 那就换吧, 都N年前的了...
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 16？
<adam8157> imtxc: 我是16 不过如果你的机器太老的话...
<imtxc> adam8157: 新发的机器
<imtxc> adam8157: 应该可以装，我先问问去。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 那就装新的吧  其实可以用debian stable
 * adam8157 lunch
<gunouille> for fedora, upgrade is a pain in the ass
<gunouille> the servers is too slow
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我买了个 DVB-T 可以做软件无线电  不过只能接受的 我想收听下电台试试效果
<jyfl987> http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/coreutils.git/tree/src/false.c  看这个  超级啊
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y coreutils.git - GNU coreutils
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 使用libreoffice创建西欧字符集的中文文档后无法识别中文问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373735 我在UBUNTU11.10中用libreoffice创建了一个这样的文档： character set: western europe(ASSCII/US) =>西欧字符集 default fonts: ..... language: chinese(simplified) =>简体中文 创建的文档里面是可以输入中文的，问 …
<PRONMAN> jyfl987: how much?
<huntxu> adam8157: MeaCulpa 又自費diet coke
<jyfl987> PRONMAN: 70一个吧
<PRONMAN> jyfl987: FM?
<jyfl987> PRONMAN: 你去搜索 rtl-sdr
<PRONMAN> jyfl987: 我想弄一个电脑上用的FM收音机设备，不知道有没有合适的
<PRONMAN> jyfl987: 果然是这个，这甚至都可以GSM吧
<jyfl987> PRONMAN: 用那个设备可以 如果是用win32 有人直接开发了个工具 就是接这个设备来收听电台 还可以随便调整 录音什么的
<jyfl987> PRONMAN: 是的 软件无线电嘛  不过只能收 不能发 诶
<PRONMAN> jyfl987: 实际上，我有个USB声卡，想用它的mic输入接fm的输出
<jyfl987> PRONMAN: 这个可以？？
<freeayu_> usb有线上网转换器　我想买这个，你们有推荐的taobao商家嘛
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 无法安装User manager for PureFTPd http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373738 各位朋友； 我的操作平台为UBUNTU 11.10 我在安装PureFTPd之后，接着安装、配置了MYSQL，接着又安装了User manager for PureFTPd。按《UBUNTU最佳服务器实践》进行相关设置，在IE中输入HTTP：//LOCALHOST/FTP/INSTALL.PHP，出现的各类检查均为OK,旁边有个S …
<PRONMAN> jyfl987: 能接收电视信号么？
<jyfl987> PRONMAN: 这东西本来就是收卫星电视的  只不过默认那个好像频率受限制 你去看下 DVB-T是什么意思
<z365982546> hi
<kk> z365982546, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<z36578232> kk: 3354
<z36578232> kk: 3364
<z36578232> \
<z36578232> iGnome: 我用xmodmap改了键盘，但貌似每次重启都得重启一次，
<z36578232> iGnome: 我把它放进了.profile，貌似没有用
<z36578232> loadkeys
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • networkmanager里没有wpa选项 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373741 我装了kde后，安装了networkmanager，也装了对应的plasma，但是在连接的时候，我的wifi是wpa加密的，但是选项里没有wpa，只有wep，这个应该怎么办呢？手动添加也只有这两个选项。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jim4ever — 2012-05-08 12:24
<z36578232> PRONMAN: 你改过defkeymap吗
<adam8157> gfrog: :h modeline
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，对了，这货确实叫modeline
<roylez> gfrog: 你不应该说哦，应该说“哇”
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪...
<roylez> tenzu: 有好事没？
<tenzu> roylez: 主席
<tenzu> roylez: 你猜中了, botanicula里一堆swf文件
<tenzu> roylez: 至少mac版里是这样
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<roylez> tenzu: Linux下是个air文件啊，坑死了
<tenzu> roylez: 果然是个超大flash
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/eLDzh.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 哪部电影? 想不起来了
<roylez> tenzu: predator...
<roylez> tenzu: alien vs predator
<tenzu> roylez: 看过, 当时宿舍停电, 没看到结局
<roylez> tenzu: 异形大战铁血战士 <--- 诡异的翻译
<tenzu> roylez: 没想到是那么早的一部片子
<jyfl987> iGnome: FM广播的采样率是多少？
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/UXm1L.jpg
<imadper> jyfl987: 是不是22050HZ
<tenzu> roylez: CCTV1的今日说法越来越像走进科学的风格了
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<jyfl987> imadper: 恩  是 搜了下
<jyfl987> imadper: 不知到无线电视的采样率是多少？
<imadper> jyfl987: 无线电视跟有线电视不一样吗?
<imadper> jyfl987: 不是很清楚...
<roylez> tenzu: 现在每天都有新的有毒食品的报道。今天看到说汤圆、蛋黄派神马的也用明胶，重金属超标。然后我就在想“我他妈的还活着干神马啊，活着为了吃屎的吗？”
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<tenzu> roylez: 去朝鲜避难吧
<jyfl987> 坑爹呢
<jyfl987> adam8157: 找个现在在播放的电台给我看看
<jyfl987> 我用那个设备采集数据  然后用 aplay播放 额
<roylez> tenzu: 是啊，朝鲜人吃的有可能少点，不过至少是靠谱的食品
<adam8157> jyfl987: NPR
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://npr.ic.llnwd.net/stream/npr_live24
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<tenzu> roylez: 如果是天朝免费支援的粮食...还是移民吧
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/qxqzI.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 去美帝或者袋鼠国
<roylez> tenzu: 貌似没希望
<roylez> tenzu: 还是早点死了的好
<tenzu> roylez: 那也得爽够了再挂
<heiher> 怎么这么安静？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我在用无线设备收听呢
<kk> 新 线下活动专版 • 12.04南京发布会活动成果汇报 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373742 活动还是蛮成功的，非常感谢南京LUG、南京信息工程大学公管院、计软院、多火工作室提供的帮助！ 只挑选了少数几张，全部照片共有106张，共2.4GB（RAW格式图像，JPG打包后约1.8GB） 废话少说，上照片啦～ 每位演讲者都佩戴了胸章 主 …
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那就不知道了
<tenzu> 破马
<jyfl987> 擦
<jyfl987> 原来是我自己想多了
<jyfl987> $ sudo ./rtl_sdr - -s22050 -f986e5 | aplay -   adam8157 建议你也买一个
<jyfl987> 你看 收听广播就这么简单
<adam8157> jyfl987: 上网听不就完了? 你这设备给个链接看看?
<XwinX> jyfl987: 你蛋痛
<jyfl987> adam8157: 70快 这个不光听广播啊 这个是任意调频率和采样的 可以监听gsm
<dreamysirc> jyfl987: 什么设备？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 链接
<jyfl987> http://sdr.osmocom.org/trac/wiki/rtl-sdr   adam8157 dreamysirc 我的是  e4000
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y rtl-sdr – OsmoSDR
<adam8157> ...
<dreamysirc> jyfl987: 超小开发板？how much？
<jyfl987> dreamysirc: 什么开发板 DVB-T
<jyfl987> dreamysirc: 70人民币
<dreamysirc> jyfl987: 这里有个在搞开源设备的，莫非是你？
<heiher> jyfl987: 可以任意频率？
<jyfl987> dreamysirc: 没有 我是打酱油的
<jyfl987> heiher: 那上面有写 64-1700Mhz
<heiher> jyfl987: 看了一个产品说明，FM只有 87.5 - 108 Mhz 啊
<jyfl987> heiher: 那是官方的 这个是有人自己写驱动
<heiher> jyfl987: 哦。
<heiher> jyfl987: 你有试过吗？900M 可以？
<jyfl987> heiher: 难道不行？
<jyfl987> heiher: 你去看那个网页啊 问我有什么用
<heiher> jyfl987: 我不知道，有兴趣就问下。
<dreamysirc> heiher: 黑她，刚才有人说fm不是只有20m左右么？
<heiher> dreamysirc: 不知道呢，要看这个设备是不是仅在驱动层限制了频率范围
<z365982546> keycode   1 = nul		a是
<cfy> jyfl987_: 大胡子好
<z365982546> http://blog.chinaunix.net/uid-20564848-id-73358.html
<kk> z365982546 ⇪ ti: [转]linux键盘驱动详解_gliethttp-ChinaUnix博客
<z365982546> 啥时候我能看懂呀，唉
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • wubi安装A卡驱动问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373745 win7 wubi安装，显卡hd 6450，下载的AMD官方驱动，试了4版ub，结果悲剧悲剧悲剧再悲剧。。。 12.04安装驱动后只能从恢复模式进系统，而且只要关机就卡住。。。 11.10和11.04登陆桌面后就一背景，系统无反应。。。 10.04 4安装后倒是可以进系统驱 …
<jyfl987_> quit
<flh> hi
<kk> flh, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<jeepkid> adam8157, ^0^搞定！
<jeepkid> adam8157, 原来是我拷贝iso里文件的时候，忘了一个.disk的隐藏文件夹
<ofan> jyfl987: http://shop.sysmocom.de/products/eztv668-bulk 这里买的？
<kk> ofan,啥网址y sysmocom site - EzTV 668 (RTL2832U + E4000) DVB-T receiver (bulk)
<adam8157> huntxu: 终于红了
<huntxu> adam8157: 唔，略紅
<adam8157> huntxu: 你是不是红了很多啊? 混蛋
<jyfl987> ofan: 团购的
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 什么意思？
<ofan> jyfl987: 国内？
<dreamysirc> jyfl987: 哪里的团？
<ofan> 淘宝？
<jyfl987> ofan: dreamysirc 在 flamingo的邮件列表里  几个人团购的 他们确实是淘宝还是阿里上买的
<ofan> 奥
<adam8157> dreamysirc: stock
<dreamysirc> jyfl987: 这也行
<alpha080> %k test
<jyfl987> dreamysirc: 有什么不可以呢
<z365982546> alpha080:大师，你能给我解惑下defkeymap.map吗
 * gfrog RHEL6.3的KDE界面相当cute啊，比gnome的好看多了。 cc adam8157 
<alpha080> z365982546: 这个我不会～你还是老老实实RTFM
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒有 = =
<adam8157> gfrog: k3系列吧?
<z365982546> alpha080:RTFM是啥？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不喜欢K的风格和命名风格
<imadper> z365982546: 看手册...
<alpha080> z365982546: read the fuck manual~
<gfrog> adam8157: 4
<jyfl987> FFT是不是要涉及复数的？
<z365982546> ...
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 能说清楚点么？stock是什么东东？
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 股票
<adam8157> ...
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 可以不需要。
<dreamysirc> adam8157: ……我以为你在说好玩的东西……
<jyfl987> http://sdr.osmocom.org/trac/wiki/rtl-sdr  namoamitabuddha 你看这个下面那个转化图 叫你怎么处理raw数据的 最后一步就是复数 额
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y rtl-sdr – OsmoSDR
<alpha080> adam8157: 刚刚rss了阿荡你的博客。。。想不到大家都用octropress了，
<z365982546> 看来我真的该换键盘了。。。
<adam8157> alpha080: 真想踢你
<alpha080> 到你博客上找找看有没有有意思的脚本～
<adam8157> alpha080: https://github.com/adam8157
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: adam8157 (Adam Lee) · GitHub
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我不是很清楚。我看见过一个 DFT 的类似的处理，但是没有像 DFT 那样有精度问题，是一种数论变换。
<z365982546> imadper:我把xmodmap加.profile里了，为什么重启后没效果
<ofan> z365982546: 没登陆shell
<imadper> z365982546: .profile? 要登出的吧
<z365982546> ofan,登录shell是啥意思？
<dreamysirc> imadper: 他都重启了
<imadper> dreamysirc: 哦
<ofan> z365982546: 开终端
<alpha080> z365982546: 你用gnome
<alpha080> ?
<imadper> dreamysirc: 刚没注意看..
<dreamysirc> ofan: 没登shell？怎么进入的？
<z365982546> gnome 2
<adam8157> z365982546: 什么shell 命令咋写的
<imadper> ofan: .profile在登录的时候会被读取的
<ofan> dreamysirc: DE不需要登陆shell
<ofan> imadper: 只有shell才会读
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 在网上看到有个ALFA的无线网卡，可以免费上网，真假！！不知可不可以用于Linux http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373747 不太了解这东西，看到网上有说是好东西，有说是骗子的，到底真假，真的能免费吗，正式吗，谁懂得，说说呗 统计信息: 发表于 由 topspeed955 — 2012-05-08 13:42
<imadper> ofan: 那/etc/profile呢?
<ofan> 一样
<alpha080> 是加到.  bashrc+
<alpha080> 是不是啊？
<ofan> .xinitrc
<z365982546_> adam8157: xmodmap -e "keycode 62=backslash" xmodmap -e "keycode 134=bar"
<alpha080> 没做过这个，还真不知道
<adam8157> ofan: gnome2的话 xsession? cc alpha080 imadper z365982546_
<ofan> adam8157: 不用gnome
<alpha080> 从来只交换caps 和 esc
<adam8157> ofan: 我也不用... 所以就不知道了
<ofan> 反正gnome现在就是一坨便便
<z365982546_> alpha080: 你咋交换的？
<alpha080> 我用kde...
<alpha080> 直接可以设置的
<ofan> A bug a day, Keep girls away
<imadper> ofan: ......
<ofan> z365982546_: 写到.xinitrc里
<z365982546_> ofan: 嗯
<z365982546_> ofan: 位置在？
<ofan> z365982546_: ~/
<dreamysirc> z365982546_: ~
<z365982546_> ofan: dreamysirc ，没有这个文件，我得新建吗
<dreamysirc> z365982546_: 嗯
<z365982546_> dreamysirc: xmodmap -e "keycode 62=backslash" xmodmap -e "keycode 134=bar"这样写就可以了吗？
<dreamysirc> 其实，要开个shell，找个自启动的脚本加上你那脚本就行了
<ofan> z365982546_: echo 'setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps' >> ~/.xinitrc
<alpha080> http://www.dutor.net/index.php/2010/05/vim-swap-capslock-esc/
<kk> alpha080 ⇪ ti: [Vim]交换CapsLock和Esc – 形而上者谓之道，形而下者谓之器
<imadper> alpha080: 不都是交换caps跟ctrl吗?
<alpha080> 我是vim党啊。。。
<alpha080> imadper: 那是emacs 爱用的吧？
<z365982546_> ofan: 这句话是什么意思？
<dreamysirc> 只交换fn和ctrl而已
<imadper> alpha080: vim党就是交换esc? 因为esc用的多?
<z365982546_> alpha080: vim一直用ctrl-c
<ofan> z365982546_: 取消caps lock
<dreamysirc> Vim用C-c
<alpha080> 主要是caps没用。。
<dreamysirc> emacs用C-g
<ofan> 默认是contrl
<ofan> vim党交换个毛
<alpha080> 要不 caps放在那儿碍手碍脚的
<z365982546_> alpha080: 把caps换成\
<jyfl987> imadper: 看了下历史 joy写vi的时候 他用的键盘 esc就在今天的 caps lock那个位置
<imadper> jyfl987: 那个时候hjkl还是上下左右呢...
<z365982546_> ofan: 我想把右边那个shift换成\,
<jyfl987> imadper: 是啊
<ofan> z365982546_: 自己扣键盘吧
<alpha080> z365982546_: 很久不用tex了，不然也不错
<imadper> jyfl987: 我就一直纠结, 为什么不是wsad呢?
<imadper> jyfl987: 罪过, 罪过~
<z365982546_> ofan: 怎么扣？
<imadper> jyfl987: 阿弥托佛!
<ofan> z365982546_: 用手
<alpha080> imadper: 跟他用的机器有关系啊。。
<dreamysirc> imadper: 你GBA玩多了
<ofan> 其实hjkl应该换成 jkl;
<alpha080> imadper: 那时候还都是终端。。
<jyfl987> imadper: 我以前也纠结来着
<ofan> 正好两个食指都在f和j上
<imadper> alpha080: 我觉得, wsad算是大家都比较能接受的方式~
<z365982546_> ofan: 把\扣下来放到shift上面，shift就变成\了？
<jyfl987> ofan: i3-wm是用 jkl;的
<dreamysirc> jyfl987: 要是vim的作者用日式或欧式的键盘，你也要用那种键盘么？
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 我也想过, 换成jkl;会更方便
<ofan> 这有毛
<ofan> 有很多蛋疼的用自定义布局
<imadper> dreamysirc: 日式键盘就是那种大回车而已
<imadper> dreamysirc: 早期传入中国的就是那种键盘吧, 从台湾那边传过来的, 很多都是那样的键盘
<dreamysirc> imadper: 几个键不一样，真的，我用过
<imadper> dreamysirc: 回车很大, `\`被放到右面shift的右面
<z365982546_> 登录shell的意思就是打开终端模拟器吧，这样终端模拟器才会加载.profile,不知我的理解对不对
<dreamysirc> 符号';,/[]{}都不一样
<imadper> adam8157: 刚才贵公司给我电话了
<dreamysirc> imadper: 位置不一样
<adam8157> imadper: 谁
<imadper> dreamysirc: 是吗?那我不知道了
<imadper> adam8157: 不知道, 约我明天下午电话面试
<z365982546_> ofan: 改键盘驱动是不是很复杂
<ofan> z365982546_: 终端是终端
<jyfl987> dreamysirc: 如果他用那种键盘 说不定这编辑器就火不起来了
<imadper> adam8157: 我没好意思问人家名字
<ofan> z365982546_: 跟驱动没关系
<adam8157> imadper: 男女?
<adam8157> imadper: hr or manager
<ofan> 键盘映射可以随便改
<imadper> adam8157: 男的, 听声音不是北京的
<adam8157> imadper: I see
<imadper> adam8157: 他没做自我介绍..
<dreamysirc> jyfl987: 好的东西总会火的……
<z365982546_> ofan: 在哪改
<adam8157> imadper: 他是一个DD :)
<jyfl987> dreamysirc: 未必
<ofan> z365982546_: xmodmap
<imadper> adam8157: dd? 不名...
<dreamysirc> jyfl987: 也是
<adam8157> imadper: debian developer
<adam8157> imadper: 或者是另外一个
<imadper> adam8157: 哦哦~ 恩, 没关系~
<adam8157> imadper: 哦, 可能是caspar
<imadper> adam8157: 是谁都无所谓, 我现在要好好再准备一下..
<adam8157> imadper: good luck
<imadper> adam8157: 有啥准备的建议没?
<imadper> adam8157: 谢谢~
<z365982546_> ofan: caps lock那个灯能不让它亮吗
<imadper> adam8157: 看shell?
<maivel_> ipython: test
<ofan> z365982546_: 设置了机不亮了
<imadper> z365982546_: 把led等给打碎
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 你们不都是rher ^-^
<adam8157> imadper: 我感觉没啥好准备的...
<z365982546_> ofan: 哪设？
<ofan> z365982546_: xmodmap
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 好吧, 那我随便看看c的基础去吧
<adam8157> imadper: C, bash, linux, kernel 这四块随便看看吧
<z365982546_> ofan: 我刚才那两句xmodmap直接加.xinitrc里面就能用吗？还用加你发的那句吗
<ofan> z365982546_: 哪个都可以
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 好, 谢谢~
<ofan> 我用的第二个
<z365982546_> ofan: 那如果tty下改键盘映射用啥
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • ubuntu12.04屏幕闪烁问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373749 我从11.10升级到12.04以后（台式机，笔记本没有大问题），首先是不能进入图形界面，每次到登录就死掉了！最后进入命令行界面，执行sudo Xorg -configure生成xorg.conf.new，然后拷贝到/etc/X11/xorg.conf,能够进入图形界面了，但是屏幕一直很 …
<ofan> z365982546_: http://www.shallowsky.com/linux/keymap.html
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Changing the Console Keymap
<ofan> 睡觉
<ibodi> ofan:  回来了？
<ibodi> ofan:  还在米国
 * adam8157 meeting
<imtxc> XwinX: ping?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问一下这里面的种子是不是一样的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373752 http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.4/amd64/bt-dvd/ 是不是前8个种子随便选一个都可以？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 国货精品 — 2012-05-08 14:39
<XwinX> imtxc:
<richardlxc> 大家有在emacs中发短信的吗？
<woju_> pc端的发短信软件还不成熟似乎
<ByNcz> 不是有飞信么？
<richardlxc> 我想在emacs下读、发短信
<richardlxc> 这样，不离开电脑屏幕，就完成很多事情
<richardlxc> 并且飞信还得加为好友，不方便
<ByNcz> 木有用过emacs ，
<dreamysirc> richardlxc: 暂离屏幕，保护眼睛
<ByNcz> 用了下很不习惯啊 不会用
<richardlxc> 习惯了，就不想离开了:)
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Linux GUI开发 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373753 需要在linux下做gui程序的开发，选择什么语言会好一些。我现在是做java开发的，C/C++都用过，不过没开发过gui 统计信息: 发表于 由 geksong — 2012-05-08 15:04
<ByNcz> 有空我也学习下怎么用
<richardlxc> great
<ByNcz> 听说功能强大 啊
<richardlxc> 嗯
<richardlxc> 插件非常丰富
<dreamysirc> ByNcz: 功能再强大，我也只把他当个编辑器而已
<ByNcz> 那就用vi就行了
<richardlxc> 如果在里边可以完成收发邮件，上网冲浪，看视频，听歌曲，还是editor ? :)
<dreamysirc> 有emacs就用emacs，没有就找vim，再没有其他也凑合，我不挑剔的
<dreamysirc> richardlxc: 以前试过在console做一切事情，现在为啥就没有动力了……
<richardlxc> dreamysirc: 呵呵，我现在都想把所有事情，都想在console下解决
<richardlxc> dreamysirc: 效率高啊
<ByNcz> 有的还是用鼠标点快点
<dreamysirc> richardlxc: 随便你，方正我试过了，现在不想了，觉得有地方gui比cli快，有的地方反之，没有console效率就一定高
<ByNcz> 那不是可以不装桌面了？
<dreamysirc> ByNcz: 是的
<ByNcz> 比如打字 ibus输入法没有consol下的
<dreamysirc> ByNcz: 有其他输入法
<richardlxc> 如果你想把当前我们正在聊天的内容复制到一些网站上，或者保存下来，你的做法是？
<ByNcz> 我也用过下 不好用
<ByNcz> 上网也比较麻烦
<imadper_KEN> richardlxc: erc-log-mod
<richardlxc> imadper_KEN: :)
<imadper_KEN> s/$/e/   罪过
<richardlxc> 如果是鼠标的话，得右键，复制，打开浏览器，在粘贴
<richardlxc> 如果用键盘，直接c-a c-c
<alpha080> richardlxc: 在console下面玩3d游戏～
<richardlxc> alpha080: no games:)
<imadper_KEN> alpha080: $_: wine war3.exe  他会启动的   罪过...
<ByNcz> 玩游戏用windows
<ByNcz> dota
<alpha080> %2
<alpha080> 看flash..
<dreamysirc> richardlxc: 我就一直纳闷，一直举特例有用？C-c？对不起我鼠标拉下，中键，或者vim就C-v中键，你上淘宝还console，别老是看到只有自己的世界而已……
<ByNcz> wine可以上对战平台吗？
<imadper_KEN> ByNcz: 我失败了, 你可以尝试一下
<dreamysirc> ByNcz: 试了，什么都不行
<dreamysirc> ByNcz: dota最多只能局域网，有时还会出错……
<richardlxc> dreamysirc: 你说啥呢
<richardlxc> 嘴放干净点
<dreamysirc> richardlxc: 我有说什么粗话？
<ByNcz> 我也试过装浩方 不行
<richardlxc> 别老是看到
<richardlxc> 		    只有自己的世界而已……
<ByNcz> 怎么吵起来 了？
<dreamysirc> richardlxc: 我也经常看到的只有自己的世界，这句话说错了？
<richardlxc> 说，和你自己说，不要告诉别人
<iGnome> roylez: 高级的esc-c，知道啥意思不。
<woju> 只有要心，我觉得用console上淘宝应该也可以实现，只是我不会
<roylez> iGnome: 啥？
<roylez> iGnome: vim？
<imadper_KEN> iGnome: 快捷键?
<imadper_KEN> woju: 上淘宝容易, 支付困难.
<imadper_KEN> woju: man w3m
<woju> imadper_KEN: 难在哪里？
<imadper_KEN> woju: 很多, 比如安全控件
<iGnome> roylez: \ec
<iGnome> \e[多吧。
<woju> imadper_KEN: 淘宝也应该可以做一个console下的安全控件吧？
<imadper_KEN> ....
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/VdH6B.jpg
<roylez> iGnome: xterm吗？
<imadper_KEN> woju: 别天真了, 他们出个linux下的控件已经很不情愿了. 详情可以看 roylez 博客上的吐嘈文.
<iGnome> any term
<sjd> 各位好
<sjd> 请教个问题
<sjd> 我的ubuntu12.04 firefox的flash本地存储弹出框后，允许和拒绝都点击不了，请问如何解决
<iGnome> 乐乐好高兴啊。后面是你爹？
<roylez> iGnome: 我查查看...
<roylez> iGnome: 别以为你是神咱就不揍你
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iGnome
<iGnome> 是不是你爹，你也要查。。。
<iGnome> :D
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iGnome
<iGnome> ~@@~
<hamo_web> roylez: 乐乐...
<hamo_web> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<hamo_web> gfrog: 基蛙
<hamo_web> iGnome: 姨姨
<iGnome> 这序列，查不到呢。我千辛万苦才找到的。
<iGnome> 赖蛤蟆
<gfrog> hamo_web: ee是你姨？ @@
 * gfrog 震惊
<roylez> iGnome: ESC c
<roylez> Full Reset (RIS).
<roylez> iGnome: VT100的定义
<roylez> iGnome: http://invisible-island.net/xterm/ctlseqs/ctlseqs.html
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: Xterm Control Sequences
<woju> http://www.guandang.com/txt/2711128.html
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 忙死
<iGnome> 你就知道invisible
<gfrog> imadper_KEN: 求 roylez 的blog
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<iGnome> 没带c的嘛
<imadper_KEN> gfrog: http://roylez.heroku.com/
<kk> imadper_KEN,啥网址y @roylez: bizarrely trapped
<iGnome> Full Reset (RIS).
<gfrog> imadper_KEN: 矮油 roylez 也被蛋蛋带坏了。
<iGnome> 额。这里
<imadper_KEN> gfrog: ... oct?
<gfrog> imadper_KEN: heroku
<iGnome> trapped? 绊雷？
<imadper_KEN> gfrog: 哦
<imadper_KEN> gfrog: 你们自己为啥不用自己公司的opensh*t?
<roylez> iGnome: 找到没？
<iGnome> 我都做了。后查验证而已。
<gfrog> imadper_KEN: 蛋蛋变态，我正打算用openshift，目前正在搞
<iGnome> 忘记这url了
<woju> http://www.baidu.com/s?tn=baiduhome_pg&bs=roylez&f=8&rsv_bp=1&wd=roylez%B2%A9%BF%CD&inputT=2016
<kk> woju,啥网址y 百度搜索_roylez博客
<gfrog> imadper_KEN: roylez 是18摸人员，跟openshift不搭界，他们应该用神马智慧云。
<imadper_KEN> gfrog: 厉害, 搞定了之后来篇简易傻瓜的教程, 我也学着来弄一个
<imadper_KEN> gfrog: 智慧云? 听名字就nb
<iGnome> 这ken啥意思？
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙...
<imadper_KEN> iGnome: 啃
<iGnome> 。
<imadper_KEN> iGnome: 在吃鸡脖子
<imadper_KEN> iGnome: 现在弄得键盘上都是油
<gfrog> imadper_KEN: 教程？ 我看看我写了木有。。。
<iGnome> 有点像基
<gfrog> roylez: 。。。
<imadper_KEN> iGnome: ...
<imadper_KEN> gfrog: 恩,好
<gfrog> imadper_KEN: 哦，记起来了，有文档。。。 英文的。。
<imadper_KEN> gfrog: 不要文档, 要傻瓜化教程...
<gfrog> imadper_KEN: 而且是记录个步骤准备留着报bug的。。。
<gfrog> imadper_KEN: 那木有，这玩意还要傻瓜化教程？ 真拿自己当傻瓜？
<imadper_KEN> gfrog: openshift还有heroku都访问不了了
<imadper_KEN> gfrog: 我们这个脑残的网络
<imadper_KEN> gfrog: 从来都觉得自己是傻瓜~~  ^^
<gfrog> imadper_KEN: 。。。
<woju> imadper_KEN: 貌丑脾气大，人傻读书多
<woju> 脾气大
<imadper_KEN> ..
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 更新源的时候总出现没有公钥的情况是为什么嘞？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373755 …… W: GPG 错误：http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: 由于没有公钥，无法验证下列签名： NO_PUBKEY 6ADC9FEC7E5FA1EE W: 无法下载 bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-security_main_binary-i386_Packages Hash  …
<imadper_KEN> 没懂..
<roylez> imadper_KEN: heroku不能连？？？
<imadper_KEN> roylez: 得翻墙才行
<imadper_KEN> roylez: 貌似只有珠海电信这样
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> palomino|working: 又迟到
<palomino|working> ?
<palomino|working> 哪有
<roylez> palomino|working: 踏 gfrog 一个给我看看
 * palomino|working 踩在 roylez 脸上
<gfrog> palomino|working: nice！
<palomino|working> 我为了正义牺牲了
<roylez> palomino|working: 你俩基友
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • [问题]怎么在开机运行需要管理员身份运行的命令 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373756 如题 比如说这条命令 Code: echo -n 255 > `find /sys/devices/platform/i8042/ -name speed` 添加到 rc.local 和bash.bashrc都没用 统计信息: 发表于 由 xyuzu3 — 2012-05-08 16:11
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * imadper_KEN 保存这一段下来...
<roylez> imadper_KEN: 神监考 https://imgur.com/Sc8wu
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Let's see who will cheat now. - Imgur
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/m611k.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: https://imgur.com/Sc8wu  监考
<adam8157> roylez: 你又闲了
<iGnome> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=15662020211 roylez 看
<kk> iGnome,啥网址y 全新原装富士施乐CP105B彩色激光打印机无限硒鼓耗材超低-淘宝网
<tenzu> roylez: 前排全是女生考试
<bluek> 有人吗有人吗？
<bluek> 号外号外，听说wps要出for linux的了？啥时候出来啊？
<bluek> 本为不打算上来的，就是听到这个消息就特跑来问一下
<imadper_KEN> roylez: ... 爬上去也不容易呀...
<roylez> imadper_KEN: ...
 * imadper_KEN what's wrong with my input-methon
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 富士施乐CP105B彩色激光打印机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373761 没找到ppd。谁用过。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2012-05-08 16:36
 * gfrog 突然有养一只喵的冲动。。。
<roylez> gfrog: http://i.imgur.com/bLBBu.jpg
<roylez> gfrog: 你想给自己找一个主人了？
<gfrog> roylez: 这是神马？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我也想养啊, 就怕它自己在家憋闷的慌
<roylez> gfrog: 也不看看都是谁在吃饭
<gfrog> adam8157: 猫似乎还好。。。
<gfrog> roylez: 谁？
<roylez> gfrog: 钢铁侠，Thor，Loki，....
<adam8157> roylez: 他弱爆了
<gfrog> roylez: 太黑，看不出来
<imadper> 买松鼠吧, 魔王, 可以散养, 平时放西服的口袋里就行,  给个花生都吃半天
<roylez> gfrog: 你果然弱爆了
<roylez> gfrog: 赶紧给你自己找一个主人吧
<gfrog> roylez: ！
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/HPFb6.jpg
<palomino|working> Loki.......
<palomino|working> 哪有儿loki...
<roylez> palomino|working: https://imgur.com/NiVCQ
<kk> roylez,啥网址y This is what I get for going to an art school.... - Imgur
<palomino|working> 难道是最右边那个
<gfrog> adam8157: GCG的boss闪人啦？
<adam8157> gfrog: gcg是啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，中国区的boss闪了
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 大中华
<roylez> palomino|working: 看招，破马 http://i.imgur.com/mpi7t.gif
<huntxu> gfrog: gcg是嘛
<palomino|working> 我擦，好惨
<gobot_hamo>  hi! hitchcock.freenode.net 005 gobot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/tEJXa.jpg
<gfrog> adam8157: vim的K键有办法添加自定义的文档嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: map就是了
<gfrog> adam8157: 例如自己的项目函数说明想添加进去，有没有可能啊？
<roylez> adam8157: https://i.minus.com/ibiHVFWwGptf26.gif
<gfrog> adam8157: -_- 它直接去查文档了，肿末map？
<adam8157> gfrog: 写说明 写脚本 绑定(取词运行脚本)
<hamo> adam8157: 昨天那视频看了？
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/575NH.jpg
<gfrog> adam8157: 你敢搞的更复杂点不。。
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 哪个?
<hamo> adam8157: 就我说重口的那个
<adam8157> hamo: 没印象
<roylez> adam8157: https://imgur.com/5EIn5
<kk> roylez,啥网址y reddit moms - Imgur
<roylez> adam8157: 灵的
<adam8157> roylez: 没看懂
<roylez> adam8157: TELL YOUR MOM TO SHOW US HER TITS
<hamo> roylez: 重口...
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来K也有自定义参数的，哈哈。
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆君
<adam8157> gfrog: help what?
<gfrog> adam8157: K
<bluek> 哈哈哈哈哈
<bluek> 金山要开发wps for linux啦，不知道收不收费
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你肿么了... http://i.imgur.com/dSAhQ.png
<gfrog> bluek: 童鞋，你刚穿越过来嘛？ 测试版都放出来好久了。
<metbsd> 还是office2007好用
<bluek> gfrog，我从来不关注金山的好不，还是偶然的机会看到这么一条消息的
<gfrog> bluek: 你关注linux嘛？
<nyfair> 蓝翔高玩？
<bluek> gfrog,何谓关注不关注？我每天工作比较多。我只能说我用的是linux
<imadper> gfrog: 我早就听说wps for linux了, 但是我不知道wps是什么...
<nyfair> office2003+docx插件很好
<gfrog> imadper: wps = 'windows version of ps'
<imadper> gfrog: of ps 里面的ps是什么?
 * adam8157 好久没买科幻世界了, 谁知道去哪里看么?
<gfrog> imadper: `man ps`
<bluek> imadper, ps="gimp"
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 国图！
<adam8157> gfrog: 土鳖没去过呢
<bluek> imadper, gimp="man gimp"
<bluek> 哈哈哈哈
<imadper> gfrog: 不累个是吧, 我总觉得,  如果我man ps, 出来的肯定似乎 ps aux之类的东西
<gfrog> adam8157: 免费办张卡，夏天在里头挺凉快呢，还能免费上1小时网。
<imadper> gfrog: postScript?
<gfrog> imadper: nope
<gfrog> imadper: 哎呀，你真不知道wps啊？
<imadper> gfrog: 不知道诶..
<imadper> gfrog: 而且, man ps, 出来的真的是查看进程的东西, wps是窗口化的进程管理器?
<gfrog> imadper: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WPS_Office
<kk> gfrog ⇪ t: Kingsoft Office - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<bluek> imadper, N年前，在dos下有一个ctrl+qiubojun知道不？还有cced
<imadper> gfrog: office?
<gfrog> imadper: yep
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 字体加粗的选项在哪儿 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373762 以前用mint，有个选项能将系统的字体显示稍稍加粗些的，现在换了ubuntu12.04，不记得那个在哪儿了。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 q115 — 2012-05-08 16:41
<roylez> adam8157: 重口，居然看科幻世界
<imadper> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/f7wPB.jpg
<hamo> adam8157: 等哥回来哥带你去..好地方，有妹纸，很多
<adam8157> hamo: 0_0
 * gfrog 五月底去骑车绕京密饮水渠如何？
<gfrog> adam8157: ^^
<gfrog> hamo: 好好一个读书学习的圣地啊。。。 叫你一句话玷污了。 @@
<adam8157> gfrog: 没时间 周末都要去口语班
<gfrog> adam8157: 学费多少钱？
<adam8157> gfrog: rhce快考试了
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，Benny能考了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 一个疗程两个月 3400
<adam8157> gfrog: 这几天他就发通知
<gfrog> adam8157: 不太贵，比英孚便宜多了，就是不知道疗效怎么样。。
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/3R0Vh.jpg
<Evanescence> adam8157: cat filename.txt 这样打印出的text,我想要统计下有几行, 这个命令是哪个?
<adam8157> gfrog: 我觉得不错, 纯小班face2face口语
<gfrog> adam8157: 我还木有培训过呢，还是往后拖拖再做打算吧。
<adam8157> Evanescence: wc -l
<gfrog> adam8157: 几个人？
<imadper> 饿v
<adam8157> gfrog: 10
<imadper> Evanescence: 被抢先了.. cc adam8157
<bluek> hamo，啥地方啊？我想要个妹纸回家当老婆
<gfrog> adam8157: 英孚也是5个人一小班，据说效果很差
<gfrog> adam8157: 外教上么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个我觉得不错呢
<hamo> gfrog: 你要上外教？
<adam8157> gfrog: 中教预习一节, 外教聊两节
<adam8157> roylez: 还不走?
<hamo> gfrog: 也许是男的...
 * gfrog 佛祖啊，收了这个妖孽吧。 @_@
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/DHXMw.jpg
<roylez> gfrog: 说谁呢？
<gfrog> ro
<gfrog> roylez: 那个要上外教的家伙
<hamo> roylez: 心虚了...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
<hamo> roylez: 主席君你心虚了啊...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
<bluek> 晕
<bluek> 真的kick了
<roylez> gfrog: 这个叫做组合拳
 * hamo 信春哥...原地满血满状态复活！！！
<gfrog> adam8157: 看你疗程结束啥效果吧，哈哈
 * bluek roylez 一个勾拳把hamo打下了台
<adam8157> gfrog: 我觉得不错
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧。。 你可以建议下把那个神马英孚换了。。
 * gfrog 我怎么觉得这些官方指定培训机构可能都有猫腻呢。。
<hamo> gfrog: 受害妄想症...
<gfrog> hamo: 有可能。。。
<hamo> gfrog: 我现在觉得RH的人还真是不错的...除了有些女生的香水质量不太好以外...
<gfrog> hamo: @@ 哪些？ 我还没闻到过太浓的香水味。。。
<gfrog> hamo: 针对前半句呢，我只能说你来的时间还短
<huntxu> hamo: 被你表哥鄙視了吧
<adam8157> huntxu: +1
<Evanescence> if [ -n $(`jobs`) ]; then 这个能运行,但是会报错command not found: [1], 不知道为什么?
 * imadper 吃饭了~
<hamo> huntxu: 表哥？
<gfrog> huntxu: 糊涂徐叔。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 弱爆了你
<huntxu> hamo: ^
 * hamo 为啥你们说的汉语我也听不懂了呢...
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙君，求解释啊
<gfrog> Evanescence: $(`jobs`) 你这是搞的神马啊？
<Evanescence> gfrog: 取jobs命令运行后的结果...
<yall> Evanescence: 额。。。if [ -n "$(jobs)" ] ;then
<gfrog> Evanescence: 把jobs的输出当成命令再执行一次？
<adam8157> hamo: 你实在是太弱了...
<Evanescence> gfrog: 求教应该怎么写? 我想要检查jobs命令的输出是否为空
 * adam8157 应该建立频道智商准入制度
<gfrog> Evanescence: $()和``留一个
<gfrog> Evanescence: yall 已经贴给你了
<hamo> adam8157: 那你的OP就不保了...lol
<Evanescence> gfrog: yall thanks
<gfrog> adam8157: 瞎掰
<gfrog> adam8157: 我哪有这样的表亲
 * hamo gfrog 要用 瞎掰  的方法 把 adam8157 掰弯...lol
 * hamo 哎...何苦呢...
<bluek> hamo,你一说一个君，你是日本人？
<bluek> hamo, a na da wa ni hong jin da si ga?
<hamo> bluek: 不是...但是我汉语还是挺流利的吧...
<Evanescence> gfrog: `command` 这样的形式是不是也需要外加"" ?
<gfrog> Evanescence: yep
 * gfrog 来RH的时候笔试还考到shell的“”跟‘’的问题，俺掰着手指算了半天。。。
<bluek> あなだは中国人だしガ？
 * gfrog 然后shell的笔试题答的爆烂，虚拟化的似乎也只对了一道。。。
<yall> Evanescence: 最好加。另外。最好不要用``。里边如果再带``就很麻烦
<yall> "$()"
<yall> 另。看到$，就加""
<Evanescence> yall: 这样啊,嗯,
<bluek> hamo,你的母语是？
<hamo> bluek: Chinese
<bluek> hamo,日
<bluek> hamo,我还以为你是异类呢
<adam8157> hamo: 难道不是"呱呱"
<huntxu> gfrog: 我來上班之前，只知道虛擬機是啥
<adam8157> huntxu: 犇
<hamo> adam8157: 呱呱是基蛙君的
<gfrog> huntxu: 乃们都是牛人哪。。
<binker> j
<gfrog> hamo: 喵！
<hamo> huntxu: 胡子叔叔究竟在哪上班啊...
<huntxu> hamo: 《小龍人》主題曲後面三句有答案哦
<hamo> huntxu: 。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 有个小咪咪？
<huntxu> gfrog: 你看沒看過小龍人啊
<hamo> gfrog: 屌爆了...
<gfrog> huntxu: 不就是有小咪咪不告诉别人嘛？
<jiong> error: Failed dependencies:	htmlview is needed by system-config-samba-1.2.39-1.ML5.noarch  谁帮我看看。。
 * gfrog ML5是个神马玩意。。。
<jiong> 我找的一个rpm包。
<bluek> 从明天开始不聊天，不上irc，要好好赚钱。
<huntxu> bluek: 上irc和賺錢有什麽沖突呢
 * adam8157 同问
<bluek> huntxu,影响我赚钱哈
<bluek> 过半天我要忍不住看一下
<jiong> htmlview is needed by system-config-samba-1.2.41-5.el5.noarch
<jiong> 为什么这个rpm安装不了？？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • U盘安装Ubuntu后剩余容量如何让win7读取？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373763 用16G的U盘顺利安装了Ubuntu12.04，在安装中选了10G给Ubuntu，想用剩下的5G做U盘，在安装时选了\windows挂载，文件系统是fat32的，然后进入Ubuntu系统，可以认出\windows目录，但是在win7系统里，插上u盘就提示要格式化，请问需要格 …
<bluek> 别了，我的irc....remove xchat....
<bluek> 为了赚钱娶老婆。。。
<hamo> roylez: 偷懒主席！！！
<hamo> bluek: 还没有女友吧？
<bluek> hamo,是的
 * hamo 看人太准了...
<hamo> adam8157: 还没有女友吧...
<hamo> adam8157: http://www.56.com/u37/v_NjY4MzEwOTg.html
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 我的歌声里-曲婉婷 -音乐视频 在线观看 视频下载-56网视频
<hamo> adam8157: 歌不错..
<adam8157> hamo: 不看 你的都重口
<hamo> adam8157: 毛...一首歌...不错...
<adam8157> hamo: 不看 你的都重口
<bluek> hamo,苍井空？
<hamo> bluek: 嚓....真是观察细腻呢...
<jiong> 。。。。
<bluek> hamo,她的鼻子与众不同，一看就知道了
 * adam8157 果然
<hamo> bluek: 我怎么没找到苍老师...
<bluek> 她只出现了两次，一会儿
<bluek> 老师？她教你什么了吗？
<bluek> 02:11开始看
<bluek> 这种骚货玩一下还可以，千万不能要的。哈哈，送给我玩不玩白不玩。日本女人都是找抽型的
<imadper> ......
<imadper> kick
<cfy|unsafe> imadper: perler好
<bluek> imadper, 不用kick，再过一会儿我就会和irc说永别了。为了老婆我得要把心思花在赚钱上面
<imadper> cfy|unsafe: 插飞燕哥好
<cfy|unsafe> imadper: 你好  :D
<imadper> cfy|unsafe: 我一直都觉得, 有人问飞燕是谁, 不如直接问燕是谁好~
<cfy|unsafe> imadper: 插飞？
<imadper> bluek: 不上irc不代表能多挣钱, 阿门
<imadper> cfy|unsafe: 恩, 动词后面外加一个程度副词
<imadper> cfy|unsafe: 显示出你高强的本领
<cfy|unsafe> imadper: 。。。
 * gfrog 抢到最后一罐健怡。 lol cc adam8157 
<imadper> gfrog: 今天你不是说不喝了吗/
<imadper> gfrog: 上午说的
<cfy|unsafe> gfrog: ....
<cfy|unsafe> gfrog: 小心被鸡蛋打死
<imadper> cfy|unsafe: 你也小心...
<cfy|unsafe> imadper: 19% [======>                                ] 289,449,964 1.08M/s  eta 25m 45s
<gfrog> imadper: 下午没别的啦，其他的糖含量太高了。。。
<gfrog> cfy|unsafe: @_@
<cfy|unsafe> imadper: wget 下载1.08M/s
<imadper> cfy|unsafe: 弱爆了, 我在宿舍, bt, 都是30mb/s
<cfy|unsafe> imadper: @_@
<imadper> gfrog:  ...
<cfy|unsafe> imadper: 假的吧。。。。
<imadper> cfy|unsafe: 千兆交换机
<cfy|unsafe> imadper: @_@......
<imadper> cfy|unsafe: 今晚给你截图!
<cfy|unsafe> imadper: 我要来你这玩。。。
<imadper> cfy|unsafe: 不信哥!
<cfy|unsafe> imadper: ....
<imadper> cfy|unsafe: 行呀, 来了我请你吃饭
<cfy|unsafe> imadper: 我再想想
<imadper> cfy|unsafe: 你是在学校吧? 你用六维下载, 速度也得有10mb/s吧
<cfy|unsafe> imadper: 我们个破学校。没！！！
<imadper> cfy|unsafe: 好吧..
<cfy|unsafe> imadper: 别刺激我。。。
<imadper> cfy|unsafe: 我们学校是光纤到宿舍楼, 然后光交换机转接千兆交换机
<cfy|unsafe> imadper: 啥学校？
<imadper> cfy|unsafe: sysu
<imadper> cfy|unsafe: qq拉文件到一个楼的, 50mb/s, 基本就是硬盘速度了
<bluek> imadper, 吹吧
<imadper> bluek: ... 为什么???
<imadper> bluek: 说出理由来?
<bluek> imadper, 你的截图估计是经过 gimp的。。。。30M/s什么概念啊
<imadper> bluek: 千兆交换机, 懂?
<huntxu> imadper: 你妹當年我怎麽不去中大
<imadper> huntxu: 上学期才换的!
<bluek> imadper, 哦哦哦，千Mswitch.....
<imadper> huntxu: 以前ipv
<imadper> huntxu: 以前ipv6老是挂
<imadper> huntxu: 晚上网页都要刷新好多次
<imadper> bluek: ...
<huntxu> imadper: 平衡了
<imadper> bluek: 我一开始就说千兆交换机了. 我和同一个楼的人, 在千兆交换机两端, 传输速度被硬盘速度限制住了, 所以速度才只有4/50mb
<MaskRay> 求java速成教程
<imadper> huntxu: 再说了, 除了下载电影音乐的 我还真不知道有什么用
<imadper> MaskRay: 我有本head first java, 你要不?
<metbsd> 我只知道三层交换机
<MaskRay> imadper: 这是啥？大作页在即，我一点java都不会……
<metbsd> 都用光纤的
<metbsd> 怎么还有百兆交换机？
<imadper> MaskRay: 一本很浅显, 废话很多的java教程...
<imadper> MaskRay: 前两天你不是还要用cpp吗? 今天怎么又改成java了
<MaskRay> imadper: 那是cpp作业。我闲得找了个java课，大作业，给自己找麻烦了……
<imadper> MaskRay: ... 看看语法, 看个例子, 然后就写吧...
<MaskRay> imadper: 图形库（不带第三方依赖）是不是只有 swing 可选（听说这个库设计很差）
<imadper> MaskRay: 应该是, 我只听说过swing, 也听说过很难用
<bluek> 各位....bye...如果哪一天我有老婆了，我再来irc
<imadper> ...
<imadper> 永别了可能是...
<MaskRay> imadper: 多次delete解决了，可是内存泄漏的地方还是找不到，如果有工具能标明源代码哪里 new 的没被 delete 就好了
<imadper> MaskRay: 等我找找
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 推荐3个免费网页工具：云共享、三人视频、身份证号码生成 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373769 云共享： 很多网盘网页尽是广告，很恶心！ 临时共享、多人共享，用这个很不错 http://henduan.com/cs 三人视频： 自动生成一个临时网页，可供三人视频聊天、文字聊天 ...........这不是重点 重点是你对MM …
<imadper> MaskRay: 优雅
<imadper> MaskRay: 有呀
<imadper> MaskRay: valgrind --tool=memcheck --leak-check=full ./mask
<Evanescence> adam8157: zsh的prompt有没有刷新变量的方法啊? 我在prompt里加入了一个变量,但是这个变量似乎从第一次启动shell后就没有改变过,我希望这个变量在prompt里自动刷新, 举个例子: 我加入一个变量,显示当前shell里有多少个运行在background的jobs,但是在按enter跳到下一行prompt后,这个变量不会发生变化.
<Evanescence> 怎么动态的显示这个变量呢?
<adam8157> Evanescence: 我不用zsh啊
<Evanescence> adam8157: 唉 ??? 我好像见你用过zsh,记错了
<imadper> MaskRay: 会告诉你哪里分配的没有被释放
<Evanescence> adam8157: 不过bash里也是差不多情况吧,bash里prompt中的变量要怎么刷新?
<adam8157> Evanescence: 只能每次执行命令的时候都重新设置prompt
<imadper> MaskRay: http://code.bulix.org/mkustl-81469
<Evanescence> adam8157: 重新设置prompt? 怎么做? 比如PROMPT=$PROMPT + "$var" 这样?
<adam8157> Evanescence: 就是说你原来定义prompt那句
<Evanescence> adam8157: 明白了.
<MaskRay> imadper: 明白（忘了这个了）
<Evanescence> 有人用zsh的吗? 请问 %(?..) 是什么意思? 我个哦哦过了了一下,发现google不善于处理这种符号.
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩, 贵人都这样
<imadper> Evanescence: 主席用
<Evanescence> roylez:  主席, 请问 %(?..) 是什么意思? 我google了一下,发现google不善于处理这种符号.
<Evanescence> roylez: zsh里的
<roylez_> Evanescence: prompt里的吧？
<Evanescence> roylez_: 恩,
<MaskRay> Evanescence: #zsh  好像是条件判断，我用   %(?..[$: %?] ) 显示上调命令 exit code  。info最好，google其次，图省事irc
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 明白,thanks,
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 三星RC510 双显卡，求教如何装驱动，如何开启三D效果！求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373771 三星RC510 双显卡，求教如何装驱动，如何开启三D效果！求助！ 本人新手，第一次安装 ubuntu 最新版的，安装成功，但不会安装显卡驱动。 苹果 lion10.7.3 也安装好了，同样显卡驱动无解。希望这里的大侠能 …
<roylez_> Evanescence: man zshall，搜索 x.true-text
<Evanescence> roylez_: MaskRay 让prompt自动刷新显示一个变量,是否可行?
<roylez_> Evanescence: 可以的。细节懒得跟你慢慢说，自己查
<Evanescence> ro
<Evanescence> roylez_: 那给个方向
<roylez_> Evanescence: 在irc里面混了这么久了，别装菜鸟
<roylez_> Evanescence: PROMPT='$user$pfg_yellow@$pR$host$(get_prompt_git)$job$symbol'
<roylez_> Evanescence: get_prompt_git是个函数，我自己定义的
<roylez_> Evanescence: 例子都给了
<Evanescence> roylez_: 呵呵,原来我也成老鸟了啊, 嗯,谢谢主席了
<huntxu> roylez_: 尾巴樂
<roylez_> huntxu: 哼忒虚
<huntxu> roylez_: 在家湊娃了啊
<roylez_> huntxu: 一边去
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • [轮子掌控者]一个全新开发的正则引擎（c99） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373772 因为不知道pcre为毛需要那么多代码，所以我就自己实现了一个正则引擎。 默默的开发了一个月，开始阶段废弃了四个设计重写了至少六次， 所幸随着第七原型被设计出来稳定下来了。 我想这个设计应该是全新的，既没有图 …
<zlei> ubuntu 服务器版tty里显示中文吗？
<zlei> roylez: 请问ubuntu 服务器版tty里显示中文吗？
<roylez_> zlei: 不值得
<roylez_> zlei: 要这个有什么用
<zlei> 我是一电脑公司的维修员,客户要求服务器装Linux的,我们以前都没做过.我一直用的桌面版linux .服务器没装过
<roylez_> zlei: 跟中文有什么关系...
<roylez_> zlei: zhcon这个应该够用了
<zlei> roylez: 如果我安装过程选择中文,装好系统后tty中文会不会乱码？
<roylez_> zlei: 一定会的，呵呵
<zlei> roylez: 那只有选择英文了.没有一发行版支持中文吗？
<roylez_> zlei: 没有
<imadper> zlei: zhcon咯
<zlei> imadper: 谢谢.我试试.以前用过Fbterm
<imadper> zlei: 先装英文版, 然后再改locale
<jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj> web irc连不上了
<zlei> imadper: Ubuntu Server是不是有一个命令窗口的新立得？
<imadper> zlei: server没用过
<zlei> imadper: 谢谢
<imadper> zlei: 有个替代apt的前端, 太久没用, 忘了名字怎么拼了...
<zuriaake> 活跃分子呀
<zuriaake> #imadper
<imadper> zuriaake: ..
<palomino|working> aptitute?
<palomino|working> 没有超级牛力的aptitute
<imadper> palomino|working: 这么难听的名字你都记得住~
<zlei> imadper: LAMP 装好后不配置可以直接使用吗？
<zuriaake> 。。
<palomino|working> :D , imadper
<zlei> imadper: 我说的是Ubuntu里的
<imadper> zlei: 不是有安装配置脚本吗? 直接执行一下就行了吧
<zlei> ima
<zlei> imadper: 脚本是网络提供的还是 Ubuntu 里有的哦
<imadper> zlei: 正在给你找链接
<imadper> zlei: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/168190.htm   你看看吧
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: 集成LAMP/LNMP/FAMP/FNMP的一键安装包LuNamp2.1正式版开源(GPL)发布_Open Source 开源_cnBeta.COM
<imadper> zlei: 不好用别找我...
<zlei> imadper: 谢谢 ! 我明天第一次给人家装Linux 服务器
<zuriaake> 刚从kubuntu转到ubuntu
<imadper> zlei: 那你多准备, 过去了, 搞不定, 太尴尬了...
<imadper> zlei: 真的, 我就尴尬好多次了..
<palomino|working> 汗...
<zlei> imadper: 同感
<imadper> zlei: 帮妹子修电脑, 搞不定...
<imadper> pa
<palomino|working> 用LAMP的妹子...
<palomino|working> 我也想结识阿
<imadper> palomino|working: 我是帮别的...
<palomino|working> o...
<zlei> imadper: 服务器配置好硬盘阵列后安装系统不用做别的设置吧？装好自动支持阵列？
<imadper> zlei: 没用过阵列都...
<zlei> 有用过阵列的吗
<zlei> roylez: 服务器配置好硬盘阵列后安装系统不用做别的设置吧？装好自动支持阵列？
<zlei> imadper: 妹子修电脑好骗啊？！修不好再修.多修加深感情
<zlei> imadper: 客户修不好下次不找你修了
<imadper> zlei: ... 那你没你修好了有钱拿好...
<zlei> imadper: 现在用什么版本的系统啊
<imadper> zlei: arch
<zlei> imadper: 哈哈,我也是用arch
<imadper> zlei: 那也给客户装arch好了
<zlei> imadper: 服务器装这个不好吧？人家这么说的
<zlei> imadper: 配置起来也麻烦
<imadper> zlei: debian用的都比ubuntu server多吧
<zlei> imadper: debian 从来没用过,我arch之前用的就是ubuntu , 所以也给客户装Ubuntu
<imadper> zlei: 恩, 那就ubuntu吧
<namoamitabuddha> Debian 软件相对比较老，但是稳定。
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu 12.04下安装matlab2012a http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373776 注：我的安装方法都是在网上找到然后根据实际综合得到的，并且帖子里的图片也是在网上找到的，所以在此感谢各位前辈的无私奉献。 一 安装程序 1.下载matlab的安装文件至主目录下，我的matlab软件的文件名为Mathworks.Matlab.R2012a.UNIX.iso 2. …
<yangWZU> 为什么今天没有欢迎？
<yangWZU> cfy: 来了？
<cfy> yangWZU: 我在温大呢
<yangWZU> cfy:我在温大A 区
<cfy> yangWZU: o
<yangWZU> cfy:嘿嘿
<yangWZU> cfy：貌似不是很想去上课 就在寝室了
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<cfy> yangWZU: :D
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 写过汇编么？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 有写过。51的
<cfy> Destine: 你的ip还是暴露的。。
<cfy> 我觉得还是reiserfs好嘛。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求教ubuntu为什么要搞白名单。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373781 如题，Ubuntu只会显示在白名单中的程序的托盘图标。 甚不解，求答案。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hgyxbll — 2012-05-08 19:50
<jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj> xchat怎么取消自动对齐
<jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj> ；；；
<z365982546> .
<jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj> 浏览
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: MIX 的写过么？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: nop
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 显卡文件配置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373783 为何我的debian安装好后，没有xorg.conf文件？ tiger@debian:~$ sudo find / -name 'xorg.conf' /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/examples/xorg.conf /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg/examples/xorg.conf 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2012-05-08 20:05
<z365982546> xchat界面太那
<z365982546> chrome打不开web irc,seamonkey能，好奇怪
<Cherrot> 刷屏
<Cherrot> .
<Cherrot> .
<Cherrot> .
<Cherrot> .
<Cherrot> .
<Cherrot> .
<Cherrot> 。
 * Cherrot kk不在真爽
 * Cherrot .
 * Cherrot .
 * Cherrot .
 * Cherrot .
 * Cherrot .
<namoamitabuddha> NO FLUSHING
<z365982546> Cherrot:我最喜欢的web irc打不开了
<Cherrot> z365982546: why? 错误号？
<z365982546> no spam
 * Cherrot sorry .....
<z365982546> Cherrot:就打不开webchat.freenode.net
<Cherrot> z365982546: https呢
<z365982546> Cherrot:ping webchat.freenode.net都没反应。。。
<Cherrot> z365982546: 那你怎么能用seamonkey打开……
<Cherrot> z365982546: 哦 果然ping不到  服务器做了配置丢弃ICMP包了
<Cherrot> z365982546: 总该有个错误吧 连接超时 链接重置 什么的
<z365982546> Cherrot:seamonkey刚才是打开了，现在又打不开了
<Cherrot> z365982546: 怎么个打不开法啊....
<z365982546> Cherrot:又打开了，不过提示Server failurl verifying captcha
<Cherrot> z365982546: 不知道  看起来不像是浏览器的问题
<zsssssss> Cherrot: 我进来了
<Cherrot> zsssssss: :)
<zsssssss> Cherrot: 用seamonkey
<Cherrot> zsssssss: ... 是不是有代理？
<z365982546> Cherrot:seamonkey开启恶劣 remote dns
<Cherrot> z365982546: 还真是DNS的问题  汗
<Cherrot> z365982546: 我一直用 8.8.8.8 的
<sysf1> ibus-daemon-dr 和 ibus-daemon-xr 不太好用，重启后又没有了，到软件中心删除所有 pinyin 和 ibus后，有安装ibus 输入法没有了，只留下输入法指示器，不管用了，但是在主面板上搜索东西还可以用，其他编辑窗口均无法使用 ubuntu 12.04
<yall> 居然有人用海猴。
<roylez_> zlei: 没在Linux下用过阵列，aix就用过
<sysf1> 本来输入法不正常好不容易输入法能够出现指示器，ibus执行他没管用，所以想清理无用的ibus这个图标，或者有关ibus的程序，清理后就无法使用输入法，不是现在这台用的机器，是另外一台
<zlei> roylez: aix今天没来啊
<zlei> sysf1: 我输入法经常在第一个字输入前光标无法正确跟随
<Cherrot> zlei: 什么程序啊
<sysf1> sudo apt-get install ibus不管用，发现是ibus只是个输入法状态框架
<Cherrot> sysf1: ibus-pinyin  sunpin-ibus
<zlei> Cherrot:  所有的都这样,我用的是fcitx
<Cherrot> zlei: 哦 fcitx就不清楚了
<sysf1> zlei, 我也发生过类似，一输入就出来双文字
<roylez_> Cherrot: 你又来了？
<Cherrot> roylez_: :D
<roylez_> Cherrot: 等着我给你片子看？
<Cherrot> roylez_: 来吧
<sysf1> Cherrot, 你是说装 ibus-pinyin  sunpin-ibus就可以
<Cherrot> sysf1: 对啊  ibus只是拼音框架，需要安装ibus下的输入法才可以啊
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac338675
<Cherrot> roylez_: 快发个 今天好无聊
<Cherrot> roylez_: 你又开始对动物感兴趣了……
 * Cherrot 主席涉猎甚广....
<z365982546> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/7qALWjNvLTo/
<z365982546> roylez_:webchat.irc上不了了。。。
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac338578
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ v5 +1
<z365982546> roylez_:你给网监处反映下呗
<roylez_> z365982546: 不知道
<sysf1> Cherrot, 怪不得，我看见ibus有的解释说是个框架，谢谢了，明天试试，因为输入法中已经没有了，只剩下框架，是不是与UBUNTU新操作系统采用Unity面板兼容性不太好？
<Cherrot> sysf1: 兼容性一直很好，只是除了ibus外你还需要至少一个ibus下的输入法 ;)
<MeaCulpa_> 那么晚猎头还加班...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 阵列是啥
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac338415
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: raid
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 哦...我...
<sysf1> Cherrot, 哦，谢谢！
 * MeaCulpa_ 看到一个把PERL加粗的JD,心里说不出的厌恶，擦Ass的
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: :)
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ....
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: perl值得加粗
<Cherrot> roylez_: 奥运会啊…………
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac338362
<Cherrot> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac338652 这个好玩
<Cherrot> roylez_: 这狗真带感……
<z365982546_> roylez_: webchat.freenode.net是不是出毛病了？
<roylez_> z365982546_: 不知道...
 * adam8157 讨厌不接受意见, 尝试都不尝试, 表示感谢然后依然我行我素, 出错后接着问自己新方法为啥不对的人
<roylez_> z365982546_: 一年用不上一遍
<roylez_> gfrog: 你们家蛋蛋咋了
<zlei> sysf1: 能不禁用ibus的那些快捷键啊
<z365982546_> roylez_: 我最爱的客户端竟然一直上不了。。。
<z365982546_> adam8157: 额，你是在说我吗？
<adam8157> z365982546_: 不是
<z365982546_> adam8157: 我貌似就是这样一个人。。。
 * adam8157 在说列表里的
<zlei> sysf1: 我觉得那些全角，半角切换的快捷键经常误操作还不知道是怎么回事，应该把这些做到托盘菜单里
<z365982546_> roylez_: 你去跟网监处或GFW那商量下呗，
<z365982546_> roylez_: 像你种有能量的人，它们一定会听的
<roylez_> z365982546_: 我的能量是用来欺负小朋友的
<z365982546_> roylez_: ...你不是有一个国家作后盾吗？
<Cherrot> z365982546_: 主席是负责监管gfw的我会说么
<z365982546_> roylez_: 你对它们说不开web irc就和它们断交
<sysf1> zlei, 我也觉得，输入快捷键有些多，我基本不太用，基本上也就是ctrl+空格，开关即可，最多也是个选择翻页
<z365982546_> Cherrot: 现在上个web irc都得ssh,真是太不容易了。。。
<roylez_> Cherrot: 邪了门了，acfun居然找不到基佬视频了
 * z365982546_ 最喜欢web irc了
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac337928
<Cherrot> roylez_: 刚才逛了一下，我也发现了。。。  想必是极好的
<Cherrot> z365982546 应该和gfw没啥关系
<Cherrot> z365982546 顶多是你的ISP犯贱
<sysf1> zlei, 不知道是不是黑客们，或者其他高级用户使用的，我只希望它安全稳定
<zlei> sysf1: 黑客一般不用输入法
<roylez_> adam8157: 貌似看完整好开会 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac283400
<sysf1> zlei, 也是，黑客可能只用英文或者短语
<z365982546_> 一直不明白hacker怎么会被翻译成黑客，难道hacker都是黑人？
<z365982546_> 又或者他们都喜欢穿黑色的衣服？
<z365982546_> Cherrot: 为啥ISP会关注到web irc呢，貌似用它的人不是很多
<Cherrot> z365982546 大多数情况下只是抽风而已吧
<z365982546_> Cherrot: 哦
<sysf1> z365982546, 我觉的很难界定，不知道网上说的是否完全
<Cherrot> roylez_: 怀念香蕉君  因为总是把他映射成主席的样子来膜拜……
<imadper> z365982546_: 不所以音译的吗?
<z365982546_> imadper: 那个貌似发ae吧，音译该是汉客吧
<sysf1> z365982546, 网上说所有行业中都存在黑客，解释说都是业务上的顶尖高手
<z365982546_> sysf1: 哦
<imadper> z365982546_: 音译又不是一定要按照最贴近的读音翻译...怀特, 史密斯什么的, 发音一点儿都不像
<z365982546_> imadper: 你看看人家台湾的音译貌似就比较接近英文发音
<sysf1> z365982546, 不知道黑客和骇客到底是一个词还是一个意思
<yall> sysf1: 简单说。黑客是好的。骇客是不好的。
<z365982546_> sysf1: 不知道，没查过，我还是比较喜欢geek和freak
<adam8157> roylez_: 上次这个快看哭了
<sysf1> yall, 感觉黑客也不像好的，发现漏洞让骇客开发病毒，不知道这样解释对吧
<yall> .
<hamo> adam8157 嘛？
<hamo> roylez_: ^^^
<roylez_> adam8157: 鄙视尔等酸不拉基的文艺青年
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac283400
<hamo> roylez_: 这么长...我还是看贝爷去吧...
<roylez_> hamo: 看看字幕 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac219707
<sysf1> z365982546, 好恐怖
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你玩什么列表
<roylez_> hamo: 怎么有这么多无聊的人啊
<z365982546_> yall: 据说linus貌似要给他的linux命名为freak,一开始？
 * MeaCulpa_ 今天只有两个升级...稀奇
<yall> z365982546_: 是的
<hamo> roylez_: 蛋蛋君有做空耳君的潜质哟...
<z365982546_> yall: freak和geek那个更邪恶点？
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: 感觉有点管理层的体验了
<yall> 不知道
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 啥？
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: 说蛋蛋呢
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac336177
<sysf1> z365982546, 鹰文不好刚查了一下，古怪不合群，怪胎
<hamo> roylez_: 弹幕屌爆了...
<z365982546_> sysf1: freak?
<sysf1> z365982546, 怪胎的意思
<z365982546_> roylez_: 除了xmodmap改键盘，还有别的方法没
<roylez_> z365982546_: acpi，这种只能改特殊键
<Cherrot> roylez_: 这个看过了嘛
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 内核newbie
<z365982546_> roylez_: 要改backslash
<hamo> adam8157  内核牛逼？
<roylez_> z365982546_: xmodmap，别无他法
<z365982546_> roylez_: loadkeys能在gnome下用吗
<roylez_> z365982546_: 没听说
<sysf1> z365982546, 网上还解释，反常的,怪异的,稀奇的
<Cherrot> roylez_: 额  Error #2046，难道我说错话了么。。。
<z365982546_> roylez_: udev
<roylez_> Cherrot: 重启浏览器
<Cherrot> roylez_: 嗯 重启插件了
<imadper> roylez_: http://imgs.dapenti.org:88/dapenti/BWJZZhdC/wfWPv.jpg   没有买卖, 就没有杀戮
 * z365982546_ 纠结是改键盘映射，还是换键盘
<z365982546_> Cherrot: 我换键盘还是改映射，
<sysf1> z365982546, 突发的怪念头 不知道，linus是不是这个意思
<roylez_> imadper: 你弱爆了
<Cherrot> z365982546 鬼知道你怎么了
<imadper> roylez_: 看过了?
<z365982546_> Cherrot: \键放到了]的下边，很不习惯
<roylez_> imadper: ==我给你找个完全体的
 * imadper 向主席学习, 向主席致敬!
<z365982546_> 每次打backslash都打成了enter
<Cherrot> z365982546 用习惯就好了嘛  或者换键盘
 * Cherrot 主席博大精深啊……
<z365982546_> Cherrot: 关键是很不习惯，都想把键盘砸了
 * hamo 主席勃大茎伸啊...
<Cherrot> z365982546 改映射只是换了个麻烦而已……
<Cherrot> hamo: 膜拜…………………………
<imadper> hamo: 你危险了, 蛤蟆哥...
<z365982546_> hamo: 勇士
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我等内核门外汉, 多年配置make manuconfig一字不改路过(最近被UDEV182逼得改了一个...)
 * hamo 谢谢大家...谢谢..真不好意思...
<z365982546_> hamo: 你需要的不仅仅是勇气，
<sysf1> z365982546, 请教网上那种教材学习UBUNTU好？
<imadper> z365982546_: 别说了, 已经死了...
<MeaCulpa_> sysf1: google
<roylez_> imadper: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/952b63f5tw1dspjhs8l21j.jpg
<z365982546_> sysf1: 我是一个菜鸟
<Cherrot> imadper: 唉  英雄气短
<roylez_> imadper: 你这毛图片太老了
<roylez_> imadper: 翻了半天
<z365982546_> MeaCulpa_: 壮士，怎么改键盘映射，除了xmodmap
<imadper> roylez_: 膜拜...  主席太专业了....
<z365982546_> MeaCulpa_: xwinx曾经给我说可以改udev
 * hamo 果然重启了一下就有声音了..
<sysf1> MeaCulpa, 哦
<MeaCulpa_> z365982546_: 我只用过xmodmap
<roylez_> imadper: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/58dc4b63jw1dsqn36b9z6g.gif
<imadper> roylez_: 我喂过这东西, 在动物园, 还有图呢, 改天给你传上来看~
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo MeaCulpa_ http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/909617ffjw1drk58jw16nj.jpg
 * z365982546_ 难道我真的只能换键盘了吗?这个键盘感觉还不错，
 * MeaCulpa_ RHEL 真好, 丫/sbin都不在PATH里
 * z365982546_ 关键是资金不是很充足
<sysf1> z365982546, 谦虚，我敢觉这里面的人都很牛X
<z365982546_> sysf1: ...
<z365982546_> sysf1: 这里大侠是很多，但乐意回答问题的大侠不是很多，即使回答问题也多是让你去google...
<hamo> adam8157 笑点在哪里？
<roylez_> adam8157: 笑点在哪里？
 * Cherrot 周瑜破曹操处……
<roylez_> adam8157: 又out又低俗
<zsm> 我来也!
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa_> ass proof木有了
<z365982546_> MeaCulpa_: 你怎么设的自启动，改键盘映射？我把它加.profile里也没自运行
<z365982546_> MeaCulpa_: 然后用.xinitrc也不行
 * hamo 我也想把ctrl和caplock换一下
<Cherrot> roylez_: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzkzMDgyMTY0.html 这才是女屌丝啊
<houge> 请教大家，如果有这样一个命令apt-get install ghc6 libghc6-mtl-dev libghc6-network-dev libghc6-time-dev \ libghc6-hunit-dev libghc6-stm-dev libghc6-binary-dev，那个斜干是什么意思？
<hamo> roylez_: adam8157  hhkb多少米？
<adam8157> hamo: 2K
<houge> 两者选择安装？
<z365982546_> hamo: emacs党？
<sysf1> z365982546, 我到这里也有些日子了，不懂这里的规矩，搞疯几位大侠，向他们表示致歉
<imadper> hamo: 便宜的500
<roylez_> hamo: 1k多吧
<imadper> hamo: 薄膜版本的
<MeaCulpa_> z365982546_: 我放.xinitrc, startx党
<houge> ubuntu12.04下没有libghc6-time-dev包
 * hamo 额...还是好贵...
<z365982546_> sysf1: 搞疯？
<hamo> z365982546_: 是啊..怎么搞？
<adam8157> houge: 换行的, 并上来忘了去掉吧
<MeaCulpa_> z365982546_: 你若不是startx党徒，xinitrc兀自不能见效
<z365982546_> hamo: 我不是也在纠结吗，实在不行，手动改键盘吧
<houge> adam8157: 意思是那些包都要安装喽！？
<hamo> z365982546_: 笔记本没办法改啊
<z365982546_> MeaCulpa_: 我的是gnome2,
<sysf1> z365982546, 话语上（:_<
<houge> 奇怪，源里就没有libghc6-time-dev包
<adam8157> houge: 嗯 \ 是shell解析的 和apt无关
<Cherrot> houge: 不是换行？
<MeaCulpa_> z365982546_: 没用过gnome,
<adam8157> houge: debian下有
<roylez_> adam8157: nnnd，这片子看过了
<roylez_> adam8157: 看了毫无感觉的片子
<houge> adam8157: 嗯，我刚刚也发现debian下有，但是ubuntu下没有就让我傻眼了，万一编译错误……
<adam8157> roylez_: 弱暴了
<roylez_> adam8157: 情节都忘干净了
<roylez_> adam8157: 你弱爆了
<adam8157> roylez_: 昨晚复习了杀死比尔
<z365982546_> hamo: caps lock那个灯好烦人
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你真低速
<roylez_> adam8157: 浪费生命
<zsm> ????
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 低俗
<zsm> 什么情况
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: - -!
<z365982546_> 低俗小说？
<MeaCulpa_> z365982546_: 恩，这才是好看的东西
<hamo> z365982546_: 我笔记本怎么硬改啊..
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: roylez_ 正在看<教皇诞生>
<MeaCulpa_> z365982546_: 给蛋蛋讲讲
<hamo> adam8157 看贝爷吧
<z365982546_> hamo: 我一个菜鸟，你认为我会吗？
<iGoogle> adam8157: 练习口语，应该看a片起步。
 * iGoogle 最近蛋蛋很勤奋
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 那只会恩阿，yes...
<adam8157> iGoogle: ...
 * z365982546_ ee来了，快来围观呀，五毛一张门票
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 不是还有come on啥的
<sysf1> z365982546, 这也许是笨菜鸟的特点
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 看A片学口语，还不如直接用gnu yes
<imadper> 练习口语? 用epseak呀..
<z365982546_> MeaCulpa_: a片里有oh my god oh fuc* oh ...
<imadper> ...
<MeaCulpa_> yes 'Oh Yeah'| head -100 && yes 'OMG fucking Ooh' | head -100
<z365982546_> ...
<sysf1> 神魔？
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac337979
<Cherrot> 【天津21岁小伙做包皮手术导致阴茎被切除】婚礼前半个月，追求完美的小何打算去做包皮手术。术后第一天疼痛明显，第二天阴茎肿胀，术后第九天阴茎颜色变红，后逐渐变黑，变硬，最终“命根”被切除。而小何已与小丽订婚，在法庭上小丽指出自己精神也蒙受巨大的痛苦，希望索赔精神损害抚慰金。（北方网）
<imadper> ...
<antcxgjs> ......
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 还是这个好，复习下无妨 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac284348
<sysf1> 。。。。
<Cherrot> roylez_: ....
<z365982546_> alpha080: 大师
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac337855
<hamo> z365982546_: http://emacswiki.org/emacs/MovingTheCtrlKey
<sysf1> 忘记了，今天刚下载的desktop-course-book-lucid-r1.pdf
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac338652
<Cherrot> roylez_: 这是我给你发的……  BS。。。。
<sysf1> 不浪费时间了，谢谢各位的指导建议
<sysf1> 886
<roylez_> Cherrot: ...
<hamo> z365982546_: 你看看我发给你那个，我已经可以用了
<z365982546_> hamo: 在看，你改的是哪个？
<hamo> z365982546_: console_setup
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac337068
<z365982546_> hamo: 哦
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【SNL】今晚找小姐 甩头三人组完整的一期节目 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家 (@ acfun.tv)
<z365982546_> roylez_: 你好寂寞啊。。。
<roylez_> hamo: 从第9分钟看去第18分钟
<alvin_rxg> 我不是機器人。。
<z365982546_> roylez_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iINya33poBk&NR=1&feature=fvwp
<alvin_rxg> Title: Bette&Tina - In My Head - YouTube (@ youtube.com)
<alvin_rxg> 我不是機器人。。。。。。。。。。。
<Guest41622> ?????
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 那你怎么做到的。。
<alvin_rxg> 不是我幹的
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 好喜感
 * Cherrot kk上身的事情 还是头一回见到 :D
<Guest41622> yi dui wen hao
<alvin_rxg> Guest41622: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *"MMd?3*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<z365982546_> jin tian tina qi bu u
<Guest41622> zhi dao
<z365982546_> roylez_: 不错吧
<draketang> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac338652
<alvin_rxg> Title: 碉堡了~兔子放狠话了！ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家 (@ acfun.tv)
<roylez_> z365982546_: 就歌还行
<z365982546_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bette_Porter
<alvin_rxg> Title: Bette Porter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (@ wikipedia.org)
<z365982546_> roylez_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bette_Porter
<houge> 各位朋友有没有遇到编译/安装使用./Setup.lhs configure，出现这个问题：Warning: Instead of 'ghc-options: -DVERSION="0.1.1-dev"' use 'cpp-options:-DVERSION="0.1.1-dev"'
<houge> 如何解决！？
<houge> 求助，谢谢
<z365982546_> roylez_: 想下
<Cherrot> houge: 编译啥子呢？
<roylez_> z365982546_: 没意思
<houge> tordnsel
<z365982546_> roylez_: 百合总比基佬好吧，整天基佬的，该换个口味了吧，你真那么寂寞吗？
<hamo> z365982546_: 百合？
<Cherrot> houge: 没玩过  看警告是参数给错了？
<z365982546_> hamo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iINya33poBk&NR=1&feature=fvwp
<alvin_rxg> Title: Bette&Tina - In My Head - YouTube (@ youtube.com)
<houge> 按理来说编译环境所需要的库我都安装了。
<hamo> alvin_rxg: 你被小k上身了？
 * imadper 主席在看图/看片上的造诣, 远非我等小虾所能望其项背
<z365982546_> roylez_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zd3lhAPzQnY
<alvin_rxg> Title: Bette and Tina kiss season 5 The L Word - YouTube (@ youtube.com)
<roylez_> z365982546_: 百合无趣
<Cherrot> houge: 是makefile里面的参数问题吧 grep 'ghc-options: ....' 看看？ 或者就忽略掉好了
<roylez_> z365982546_: 基才是王道，对不基蛙 gfrog
<z365982546_> roylez_: 唉，你离婚了？
<houge> Cherrot: 哦，试试看
<roylez_> z365982546_: 你是哪里来的？
<Cherrot> z365982546 不要妄自猜测主席的性取向~~
<z365982546_> roylez_: 额，为啥问我这个？
<imadper> 看ip是河北石家庄
<imadper> 貌似以前看过 ..
<z365982546_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlJLz0TQAB8&feature=endscreen
<alvin_rxg> Title: The L Word 5x06 - Lights Camera Action (Part 2/6) - YouTube (@ youtube.com)
<z365982546_> 。。。
<Evanescence> 我想问一下,CC版权协议在中国也生效吗?
<hamo> Evanescence: 中国什么时候有过版权？
<Evanescence> hamo: 也就是不生效啦? 那是不是像美国一样,从作品一产生开始就具有版权? 还是压根没有过版权这个东东?
<MeaCulpa_> .
 * MeaCulpa_ Web QQ里好东西不少么
<Evanescence> z365982546: 你喜欢看the L world, 这个不是Lesbian么?
<MeaCulpa_> TX挺NB的
 * hamo 求名词解释啊！！！
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa_: 有啥好东西？
<Cherrot> hamo: 蛤蟆哥钟么了……
<z365982546_> Evanescence: 意外搜到的。。。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 我始终觉得TX和Google其实差不多。
<MeaCulpa_> 抱歉，您的QQ等级和旋风等级不足，快来加速升级，赢取体验资格吧！
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦
<MeaCulpa_> 二货，原来都是不能用的
<Evanescence> z365982546_: 我觉得还是很不错的,我看了前两季,感觉虽然没电影的那种精彩,不过剧本不错.
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: 恩，G的确越来越烂
<zsm> :-*
 * z365982546_ 自从tx封了我的51级的DNF战斗法师的号，就再相信tx了！！！！！！！
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: 自封的版权协议不能凌驾于我国法律之上
<Evanescence> 我想问一下,CC版权协议在中国也生效吗? 我在选项里看到了一个International ,这不是国际版本么? 而且我看到有的中文博客也用CC协议的啊
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: GPL，CC 之类的协议，在我国只能走合同法
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa_: 那中国有版权法吗?
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: 合同法
<z365982546_> Evanescence: 你从哪看的/下的？
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa_: 嗯,去搜索下合同法.
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: 你接受了作者宣示的权力，就要遵守合同法
<Evanescence> z365982546_: 以前是迅雷上下的
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa_: 这句不是很懂, 啥意思?
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: GPL 之类之所以要搞个协议文件，就是对付那些落后的非法治国家的
<z365982546_> Evanescence: 强烈建议迅雷出linux版
<Evanescence> z365982546_: 不喜欢xunlei
<Cherrot> z365982546 人家是个要赚钱的公司……
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: 就是说，我说“谁反悔，切JJ”, 你如果同意，就要切JJ
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: 合同法的角度，你反悔了，就要切JJ
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: 但是你可以依据治安管理条例，对我的诉求提出抗辩
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: 也就是说我其实不能切你JJ...
<z365982546_> Cherrot: 苹果下有xunlei 吗
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: 我国所有法，都是独立的，慢慢搞
<Cherrot> z365982546 没用过 不知道
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa_: 这样啊, 额,够纠结的, bug很多啊
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: 别把他当一个系统，就无所谓bug
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: 本来就是落后的乱搞的东西
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa_: 嗯,强烈赞同, damn
<ejy> mac 有迅雷
<Evanescence> 一些协议都是浮云啊.... GCD 效率就是低,弄个版权法会死啊...
<hamo> Evanescence: 有版权法啊
<hamo> Evanescence: 去看著作权法
<Evanescence> hamo: 著作权法会保护代码么?
<hamo> Evanescence: .
 * Cherrot bye everyone
<Evanescence> hamo: . 这个点是会还是不会?啊
<hamo> Evanescence: .表示是的
<MeaCulpa_> 如果法律禁止反编译，你怎么取证？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 我想明白了，坐车要坐后排
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ...
<Evanescence> hamo: 嗯,仔细查下,要自己咨询,的确很麻烦,中国也搞个CC就好多了.
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 万一撞了，没那么容易死
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 驾驶员后面的，比较安全
<Evanescence> roylez_: 主席,万一是后面撞上来呢?
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我儿子在我车上的时候，我一般不刹车
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: 后面装上来的，更没关系
<Evanescence> 还是车顶上最安全
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: 帅出去...
<hamo> Evanescence: 万一上面掉下来的呢？
<Evanescence> 额,哪里都不安全....
<Evanescence> 没有绝对安全的安全....
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/87335fe1jw1dspmvkdsz0j.jpg
<jianghu> ??
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://blog.mozilla.org/nnethercote/2012/05/07/update-on-leaky-add-ons/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Update on Leaky Add-ons | Nicholas Nethercote (@ mozilla.org)
<z365982546_> alvin_rxg: .
<z365982546_> alvin_rxg: 你做个翻译的应用
<hamo> http://www.safafafafa.com
<hamo> http://www.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道 (@ baidu.com)
<z365982546_> http://www.youporn.com
<hamo> alvin_rxg: 服务器在墙内啊...
<alvin_rxg> try again
<hamo> http://www.youporn.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ youporn.com)
<z365982546_> http://www.mm100.com
<alvin_rxg> 不會 follow N秒後跳轉
<alvin_rxg> jenny yang - 不公平
<z234234234> alvin_rxg: 你的bot不该在墙内呀
<alvin_rxg> 哦？
<alvin_rxg> 我的 bot 上聞u2b，下觀人民網
<happyaron> 人民网上抄政治作业很方便
<happyaron> 老师也不敢说你错
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<z234234234> alvin_rxg: 感觉当个百合挺好的
<mfmg1911> 百合在這裏是啥意思？
<Evanescence> z234234234: 发现腐男,
<z234234234> Evanescence: 额，腐女听说过，腐男没听说过
<Evanescence> z234234234: 由腐女演化而来,腐女是控BL(Gay),腐男控百合(Les). 是吧
<Evanescence> z234234234: 我几乎是全控....
<z234234234> Evanescence: 看来我们是同道中人
<Evanescence> z234234234: 嗯.... 严格意义上不是, 我的集合比你的大....
<z234234234> Evanescence: 难道你还是动物爱好者？
<z234234234> Evanescence: 那你真是重口味
<mfmg1911> 還是有區別的，腐女控BL只是純圍觀，男人控百合那是夢想玩３Ｐ
<z234234234> 当个百合感觉挺好的，
<Evanescence> BL, 百合, 幼女, 萝莉, 正太, 大叔, 御姐, 熟女, 少女, 少男, Trans, CrossDress, 腹黑, 哥特, 僵尸, ... 嗯.. 差不多是全控吧....
<genophy> 额
<Evanescence> mfmg1911: 你还是门外汉, 不知道真正的百合控.
<z234234234> 。。。
<mfmg1911> :-D
<Evanescence> mfmg1911: 就像控萝莉一样, 你是想着和萝莉玩3P ?
<Evanescence> mfmg1911: 控, 不是你想的那样
<mfmg1911> Evanescence:也許我是個例外吧，看女同視頻就想我也加入進去，呵呵
<z234234234> 如果我是女的，我也要尝试下百合，可惜我是男的。。。
<Evanescence> mfmg1911: 你可以说你喜欢女同,或者百合,(百合和女同不一样的), 但是不是控.
<z234234234> mfmg1911: 一个男的一对女的不叫3p
<Evanescence> z234234234: 反过来说, 腐女也想变成男的试试BL
<z234234234> mfmg1911: 两个男的，一个女的叫3p
<mfmg1911> 啊？還有這等區別？！我out 了
<z234234234> Evanescence: gay还不是大多数人所能接受的，
<z234234234> Evanescence: 估计人们宁愿接收les，也不愿意接收gay
<Evanescence> z234234234: 那是因为你是男的, 女的大多书也不能接受女同的
<z234234234> Evanescence: 我就想当个les,如果我是女的
<Evanescence> z234234234: 还是因为你是男的... 所以对女的感觉很好, 女的对自己下面没有自信, 大多数, 因为她们觉得那里脏,但是大多数男的不这样认为, 这其中一个原因是性的刺激,比如气味,身体特征,还有社会环境因素,心理因素等等
<z234234234> Evanescence: 哦
<z234234234> \|
<z234234234> Evanescence: 你用键盘上右面的shift或super键吗
<Evanescence> z234234234: 我的super只在右边,导致我用Awesome快捷键非常不舒服
<z234234234> Evanescence: awesome是啥意思
<Evanescence> z234234234: 一个窗口管理器,你搜索图片看看就知道了 搜索Awesome WM
<z234234234> Evanescence: 感觉好cool
<z234234234> Evanescence: 我不明白x windows gnome kde的区别
<z234234234> Evanescence: 我也不知道它们啥意思
<Evanescence> z234234234: 查查wikipedia
<z234234234> Evanescence: 这里人的答案不是google就是man ,wiki
<Evanescence> z234234234: 这是基本素质....就像你要懂数学,语文一样
<dchxcrow> 有空 man 一下 是好习惯
<z234234234> Evanescence: ...
<z234234234> Evanescence: 这样就没有提问的必要了，如果有一天google wiki或man上的东西错了，或没有你想要的答案，这怎么办
<mfmg1911> 如果你發現錯了肯定會發文更正，然後網路就永遠是對的了
<roylez_> Evanescence: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac241349
<alvin_rxg> Title: 没错，我就是来刺瞎你们狗眼的 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家 (@ acfun.tv)
<knownbad> 这好似问题的答案在课本上却还是要人告诉你一样，先看过再来问不懂的地方。
<z234234234> roylez_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0bJ74lEQpo&NR=1&feature=endscreen
<alvin_rxg> Title: The L Word S06 - Helena & Dylan - YouTube (@ youtube.com)
<Evanescence> z234234234: 当你搜索过了,才有询问的条件之一,还有一个基本条件是你要自己考虑过了,比如你观察了log,观察了exception,错误情况,系统类别,版本号,之类的.报告详细情况,把自己的问题说清楚之类的,有个文章叫ask smart question,为每个新手准备的
<roylez_> z234234234: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac241349
<alvin_rxg> Title: 没错，我就是来刺瞎你们狗眼的 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家 (@ acfun.tv)
<Evanescence> z234234234: 又是 the L world ?
<z234234234> 看课本和问人有什么不同吗？反正都不是自己的东东，只是获取的手法不一样而已
<Evanescence> z234234234: 其他的les movie好看的还很多,豆瓣上随便找找能找好几个
<Evanescence> z234234234: 别人回答你也需要时间的...
<knownbad> 重点是你自个不努力别人不想里你。
<z234234234> 就好比挣来的钱和捡来的钱一样，它们有什么区别吗？没有
<xiaomo> 解决的过程就是学习的过程。。孩子 你太年轻了。太浮躁了
<Evanescence> z234234234: 有区别的,就像恋爱结婚和政治婚姻,都是婚姻,但是确实有区别
<Evanescence> z234234234: 虽然这个"就像"扯的有点远
<Evanescence> z234234234: 再说了,你爸妈生你是生,生别人也是生,你觉得这区别大吗? 其实我觉得没区别,这是概率问题,基因,当时受精概率和环境因素问题....
<z234234234> 努力？既然努力，你应该自己写个os出来，而不是用别人的
<knownbad> 这个大概只是个 troll 吧。  不用理了。
<Evanescence> z234234234: 所以我觉得我爸妈生我和生了别人是一样的,
<Evanescence> z234234234: 因为对于他们来说,我是他们儿子,生了另外一个,他也是他们的儿子.没区别
<xiaomo> - - 。好蛋疼。
<xiaomo> 按你的理论。你应该自体繁殖。。
<Evanescence> xiaomo: 哈哈, 无性生殖?
<xiaomo> Evanescence, 恩。大概就是那样子。哈哈
<Evanescence> xiaomo: 还是分裂生殖?
<dchxcrow> 我来换个话题吧 ： 在黑莓上刷其它的os的难度有多大？
<xiaomo> Evanescence, 看他是单细胞还是多细胞吧。。
<Evanescence> xiaomo: 其实我说的没错,对他们来说这点是一样的,都是儿子,不同的是我是我,另外一个是另外一个,不同的性格,不同的身体...
<dchxcrow> 察 被无视了
<xiaomo> :)
<Evanescence> 在哲学上,这有点那个啥的意味....
<xiaomo> 不是无视啊。。只刷过bb的系统。没你想的那么深远。。
<Evanescence> dchxcrow: 没见过黑莓手机的败类飘过....
<dchxcrow> 年轻人啊 都没见过bb
<z234234234> 用的东西是别人写的，自己写的东西也是调别人的库，有啥理由去鄙视那些提问的小白，你和他们有啥不同吗？不同的地方在于你用的比较多吧，
<Evanescence> dchxcrow: 有N900的飘过....
<xiaomo> 没人在鄙视你.你想多了.
<\b> alvin_rxg: 每次用 ipv6  连 irc 都要等好久才能连的上...
<xiaomo> 大家都是那么爬过来的.只是不想让你一开始就错的那么离谱.
<Evanescence> \b: 你不会是用ipv6连接ipv4的IRC吧?
<Evanescence> xiaomo: 没错,我是爬过来的....
<xiaomo> Evanescence, 而且大家依然在爬的过程中...
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Evanescence> xiaomo: 现在是站起来了,自己走路,偶尔问下路...
<Evanescence> ofan: hi, 美女
<\b> Evanescence: 也许
<xiaomo> Evanescence, 技术这条路水太深了.知道的越多.越无知.
<z234234234> 为什么一定要爬过来呢，如果有让别人有走的机会，为什么不帮助呢？
<Evanescence> \b: weechat有选项好像可以设置ipv6, 或者设置链接irc服务器的ip地址为ipv6
<xiaomo> 拔苗助长..恩恩
<\b> Evanescence: 我用xchat ,  默认 irc.freenode.net ,  解析出来好像只有一个 ipv4 的地址
<Evanescence> z234234234: 这些问题大多是被问了很多遍的,重复的,既然几经被放在网上,那么自己搜,就可以节省别人的时间
<z234234234> 每个人的生长方式不同，拔苗助长又何尝不是一种生长方式呢
<Evanescence> \b: 搜索下irc ipv6 freenode之类的
<ofan> chat.freenode.net
<ofan> freenode的ipv6服务器太少了
<Evanescence> z234234234: 都说了别人也要用时间的,不会免费一直等在那里回答你问题的
<xiaomo> Evanescence, 你这样解释会让他觉得是老手不愿意花时间带新手。其实是老手希望通过自己的解决来学习到东西。
<ofan> 北美的就一台
<Evanescence> xiaomo: 我说的没错啊,只是我没说全,你说的也是一个方面
<\b> ofan: ping6 chat.freenode.net  不通
<xiaomo> 富不过三代。把钱都给你。 你就是个苦逼的第三代。
<\b> ofan: ping6 net.freenode.net 倒是能 ping 通
<ofan> \b: 你要指定具体的
<xiaomo> Evanescence, 先以共产主义的和谐精神净化他。
<\b> ofan: irc.freenode.net
<ofan> http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<dchxcrow> 这里还是问一些比较具体的问题好些，我的经验是太笼统的问题，如果自己没有“经历”过的话，就算有人回答了，也还是不了解的
<alvin_rxg> Title: About freenode: IRC Servers (@ freenode.net)
<z234234234> 宁可当个富三代，也不要当富一代
<Evanescence> xiaomo: 还不如说ubuntu就是百合,fedora是BL
<xiaomo> 哎.不说了..睡觉..
<Evanescence> z234234234: 宁可自己组装汽车,不买宝马的路过,(买不起)
<xiaomo> 亲..你性格不健全啊
<dchxcrow> 那arch是什么，mint又是什么呢
<Evanescence> 不是瞧不起有钱人,是觉得有钱人让人觉得他有的只是钱.
<Evanescence> dchxcrow: 萝莉,正太?
<Evanescence> dchxcrow: 你是御姐
<ofan> dchxcrow: 御姐好
<dchxcrow> 我老板是 御姐 。。我是小第
<Evanescence> dchxcrow: 你是小弟弟
<Evanescence> 这个比较cute,
<Evanescence> 我见过一图片,把小弟弟穿上衣服,超级可爱的...
<dchxcrow> 不行 那个功能太强大了
<Evanescence> dchxcrow: 又不是电动牙刷.每天晚上放下面....
<z234234234> 我想当个有钱人只是不想工作就有饭吃而已，如果我有钱，我会去买个大房子独居，最好在人少的地方，我不喜欢人多的地方，就好像我现在不喜欢跟很多人待在一起，但又不能不待在一起
<Evanescence> 不行,快变成pussy IRC 了
<Evanescence> z234234234: 我觉得不错
<dchxcrow> 是你自己变的好不好 ～～
<Evanescence> dchxcrow: 快停止...
<dchxcrow> 等我有钱了，皮鞋买两双，穿一双，吃一双
<Evanescence> 俺一夜暴富后,就买100台电脑,试试100个屏幕级联....
<dchxcrow> 吃自己的皮鞋 放心
<z234234234> 你们喜欢的生活方式，又不是我喜欢的，为什么要按你们规定的生活方式，这个社会又不是我指定的，我为啥要按照这个社会的方式生活，等我有了钱，这个社会变成啥样跟我就一点关系就没有了，我又何必整天对这个社会发牢骚
<Evanescence> z234234234: 嗯,不错,我也觉得这样好
<z234234234> 等将来如果真的有植入芯片就能学习的话，课本还有意义吗？不管是提问，还是课本，或google man wiki，这些都不过是一些掌握知识的手段而已，等有了植入芯片技术，那些穷的用不起的又会发牢骚说应该通过自己的努力来获取知识，这又何尝不是一种嫉妒呢？
<mfmg1911>  看過《黑鏡子》沒？植入晶片其實很恐怖的說
<Evanescence> mfmg1911: 我感觉像黑客帝国里脑袋后面打个洞也很疼,,,, 我怕疼
<z234234234> 穷人嫉妒富人的不劳而获，
<Evanescence> z234234234: 嫉妒是有的,一改而论是不对的
<Evanescence> 这fcitx就是不好,打个四个字常用的都不行.
<mfmg1911> 活體免麻割內臟都不疼，腦後打個洞濕濕碎啦
<Evanescence> mfmg1911: 看着都疼啊...
<dchxcrow> 骚年，成熟的社会，无论什么企图不老而获，都会被鄙视的
<happyaron> Evanescence: 用fcitx-sunpinyin
<Evanescence> happyaron: thanks
<\b> 用 fcitx-table
<dchxcrow> 我也有这个问题，我用的是fcitx-googlepinyin
<dchxcrow> 但是感觉常用的词出现的几率不高
<\b> fcitx  挂上自己的码表,  scim/ ibus 也挂上自己的码表,  windows 下也挂上自己的码表, 到哪打字感觉都一样
<dchxcrow> 好久不用五笔了
<Evanescence> dchxcrow: 我也是googlepinyin,很不怎么好.
<Evanescence> happyaron: 请问,fcitx的remind模式是啥意思?
<happyaron> 不知道
<happyaron> 我没用这模式，所以只好问wengxt#gmail.com了。。。
<Evanescence> happyaron: csslayer在这个频道叫什么?
<felixonmars> 好欢乐
<felixonmars> 又围观了一个troll...
<happyaron> Evanescence: csslayer
<happyaron> Evanescence: 不常来
<felixonmars> Evanescence: 开cloudpinyin后四字词没任何问题吧...
<Evanescence> felixonmars: 开clouldpinyin?没联网怎么办?
<felixonmars> Evanescence: 用过的词会自动添加到词库 用多了就顺了
<felixonmars> Evanescence: 我现在就这样的...一开始一堆错 现在基本没了
<Evanescence> felixonmars: 还是本地的词库好.虽然cloud可能更加smart
<felixonmars> Evanescence: cloud开一阵你本地的词库就增加很多你常用的词了 :P
<felixonmars> Evanescence: 之后再关掉cloud都可以...
<Evanescence> felixonmars: 还可以这样啊.
<happyaron> +1
<felixonmars> Evanescence: 就是一个训练词库的过程... 不过注意因为 csslayer 只把 cloudpinyin 自动记忆词库写到了自带的pinyin里, 如果用googlepinyin或者sunpinyin 这个方法就无效了
<happyaron> 4.2.3对自带拼音的分词有改进，但是还木有deb包。
<felixonmars> happyaron: 嗯 很明显 比如 wanan 不打分字符 能出晚安了...
<Evanescence> 嗯.
<Evanescence> 应该去睡觉了.
<lzy> whoami
<dchxcrow> whoami
<dchxcrow> \whoami
<\b>  whoami
<z234234234> http://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/devices/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Chrome devices (@ google.com)
<alvin_rxg> 大家好
<dchxcrow> 好假哦
<piggybox> alvin_rxg: 好
<PRONMAN> piggybox:
<PRONMAN> PRONMAN: 全屏的HTTP1.0请求，这让老夫如何是好
<ofan> 黄片男？
<ofan> 奥 看错了
<helpme> 啊
<helpme> 遇到问题了。。
<helpme> 注销后登录黑屏一下又返回登录界面
<helpme> 。。
<helpme> 这是怎么回事，我想看清楚黑屏提示信息都没机会，很快就跳回了登录界面
<helpme> .
<helpme> 啊
 * knownbad 捅 alvin_rxg 屁眼
<Yanbo> 这是怎么实现的啊?....!!!!!!!!!!!!
<knownbad> 脱他裤子？
<YanboYu> 一步就搞定了？
<metbsd> 在聊啥呢
<Yanbo> 11:16:48 AM * knownbad 捅 alvin_rxg 屁眼 想知道这个是怎么出来的?
<knownbad> 哦，就打 /me so and so.
 * Yanbo so and so
 * Yanbo 神奇啊神奇
<mugebjgd> Yanbo: 你太村了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 干嘛呢
<knownbad> 买半价 starbucks 去。
<ofan> nnd弄个实习还要注册学分，又得给学校捐钱 艹
<mugebjgd> ofan: 还苦逼为美国人民服务呢
<ofan> mugebjgd: +u
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我周薪才不到700doller
<ofan> mugebjgd: 擦
<knownbad> 不可能。
<knownbad> 骗子到处有，德国来的特别多。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 真的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我这有群德国人，不用电，不用手机，各种现代工具都不用
<ofan> 出门骑马
<knownbad> 你去那里打工？
<knownbad> 佩服 Amish 精神。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: walgreens
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 和你说八遍了
<knownbad> 问的是 o粪。
<knownbad> 你的 ip 都看的出来。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 哦？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 贴个看看
<ofan> gsoc
<ofan> 在家做
<knownbad> http://whois.domaintools.com/63.73.199.69
<alvin_rxg> Title: 63.73.199.69/internet.walgreens.com IP Address WHOIS | DomainTools.com (@ domaintools.com)
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 日的
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 老屁眼过来找我
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我请你吃饭
<mugebjgd> knownbad: urban bibachi
<mugebjgd> knownbad: urban hibachi
<knownbad> 不去，老婆指定吃她煮的猪食。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 那你开车送来啊
<ofan> mugebjgd: 他不是在ca么
<knownbad> 她是买了菜后上网搜索可以煮些什么。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我操。。。。。
<knownbad> 所以我和她买菜时也不知道吃什么。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 苦了你了
<knownbad> 就大概知道里头有些什么。
<knownbad> ofan: 他就想召集些俊男让他通肠。
<ofan> knownbad: ..
<knownbad> 你有便秘的话可以试试。
<knownbad> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=m8666418ogg
<alvin_rxg> Title: 몰래하다 걸림 - YouTube (@ youtube.com)
<knownbad> 比松鼠聪明。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-09
<Inode_LF> 你在他乡还好吗
<Inode_LF> knownbad: welcome
<knownbad> 虾米？
<Inode_LF> 菜鸟，欢迎回来
<Inode_LF> knownbad: 菜鸟，欢迎回来
<knownbad> 梅菜扣肉
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪早
<tenzu> roylez: 主席早
<roylez> tenzu: http://jandan.net/2012/05/09/human-flesh.html
<tenzu> roylez: 顶多是皮鞋做的胶囊
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<roylez> tenzu: 必须是真皮的
<tenzu> roylez: 我昨天下午在家把流量用超了, nnd
<freeayu> hey,  nginx 使用同一端口80，不同的几个域名，这个容易配置嘛
<lei> ibm 服务器装linux 不需要用引导盘吗.怎么我的引导盘没有linux选项.只有windows
<roylez> tenzu: 流量？？？
<roylez> tenzu: 天津的宽带限制流量的？
<tenzu> roylez: 校园网
<roylez> tenzu: 哦...
<roylez> tenzu: 自己拉得了
<tenzu> roylez: 一个月30块, 不知道贵还是便宜
<roylez> tenzu: 算不上贵，不过今天才9号啊
<tenzu> roylez: 这就是悲催的地方
<tenzu> roylez: 办公室15号开始计费, 我还有6G流量没用
<roylez> tenzu: 自己拉一根好了
<roylez> tenzu: 太操蛋了
<tenzu> roylez: 懒得弄, 有校园网就凑合用吧
<roylez> tenzu: 可以吩咐你的学生替你搞定啊 ... lol
<roylez> tenzu: 女学生
<tenzu> roylez: 那得找个在联通或者移动上班的
<roylez> tenzu: 10年过去了，这蛋疼的校园网还是没有改观
<tenzu> roylez: 费用涨了, 这就是改观
<roylez> tenzu: 那必须的
<tenzu> roylez: 当年10块钱1G流量, 后来5G, 到我离开的时候15块10G
<tenzu> roylez: 现在30块10G
<roylez> tenzu: https://imgur.com/zcvRO
<roylez> tenzu: 30块可以买个4G的u盘了
<tenzu> roylez: 现在这么便宜了?
<roylez> tenzu: 差不多了
<roylez> tenzu: http://www.smzdm.com/?s=u%E7%9B%98
<tenzu> roylez: 想买ssd了
<roylez> tenzu: 苹果用？
<tenzu> roylez: 想这么搞
<roylez> tenzu: 有必要么
<roylez> tenzu: 不能把内存划出来一块么？
<roylez> tenzu: 除了浏览器，没有什么很占io的程序了
<tenzu> roylez: 系统启动也慢
<roylez> tenzu: 苹果不是号称启动飞快的么？
<tenzu> roylez: 您说的是air
<roylez> tenzu: 你启动完了，立即开一个终端 echo $$ 看看
<roylez> tenzu: 如果是干净的苹果机，数字应该在1000以下
<tenzu> roylez: 我一直是hibernate, 基本不关机
<tenzu> roylez: 启动项也没开几个
<roylez> tenzu: .... hibernate 当然了
<roylez> tenzu: hibernate 把内存全dump去硬盘了
<tenzu> roylez: 搞不清楚到底是hibernate还是sleep, 听说是混用的
<roylez> tenzu: suspend/sleep -> suspend to ram
<roylez> tenzu: hibernate -> suspend to disk
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/C0vrI.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: 这图片彻底的无敌了
<tenzu> roylez: 记得在某论坛上看到是类似先suspend, 一段时间后后hibernate
<roylez> tenzu: hybrid模式么
<roylez> tenzu: 这种太高级了
<tenzu> roylez: 反正我就用的默认设置, 没改过, 一晚上耗电10%左右, 可以接受
<roylez> tenzu: 那应该不是 suspend to disk， suspend to disk不耗电
<tenzu> roylez: 这样的话启动会比较慢吧?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ..
<tenzu> roylez: 电量低了会写到硬盘上, 否则一直是在ram里, 原来是这样
<roylez> tenzu: 高级，已经是 hybrid 模式了
<sjd> 早上好各位
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/sxOgo.jpg
<leedx1> :)
<Lei__>  :o
<gfrog> roylez: !
<dengyz> help
<gehaowu> https://www.freebsdchina.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=265392
<gehaowu> 有没有要买freebsd logo的衣服的啊
<gfrog> gehaowu: http://changelog.umgeher.mitgnu.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/takeittux.jpg
<gehaowu> ...
<gehaowu> 要文明...
<ztao> 我日，小七卖衣服卖到这里來了啊。。。
<ztao> gehaowu, 我的nicol貌似被别人抢了
<gfrog> gehaowu: 不喜欢？ 那萌系列。 http://changelog.umgeher.mitgnu.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/BSD_vs_Linux.png
<gehaowu> ...
<gehaowu> nicol是啥...
<ztao> 我的nickname啊
<hoxily> nicol是nickname
<gehaowu> ...
<ztao> gehaowu, Y的，BSD里面的人这里还有没有啊？
<roylez> hamo_web: 蛤蟆君
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙君
<roylez> adam8157: 蠢蛋
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<gfrog> roylez: ！！
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQfa118c1Js&feature=player_embedded
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子君
 * palomino|working 践踏主席
<huntxu> roylez: adam8157 球馬克杯店鋪推薦
<roylez> adam8157: 奥特
<adam8157> huntxu: 我买了星巴克的了, 逛了很久 都太丑 要么太贵
<hamo_web> adam8157: 星巴克啥价？
<adam8157> hamo_web: 30-60
<huntxu> adam8157: 你去他店裏買？
<roylez> adam8157: 居然有人上传100个小时的片子？？？ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AA5DsLzSVrk&feature=related
<adam8157> huntxu: 可以 网上也有卖
<huntxu> adam8157: 找一葉買個ubuntu的算了 = =
<gfrog> huntxu: 买了那个乐扣的看起来像纸杯的杯子
<lei> ubuntu 的仓库里有oracle 吗
<adam8157> roylez: 竟然还有"It got a little predictable﻿ at hour 72"这样的评论
<roylez> adam8157: 你听了72个小时也会唱了吧
<lei> roylez: 请问ubuntu 仓库有没有 oracle
<roylez> lei: never
<huntxu> gfrog: 能裝80度+的水不
 * huntxu 其實就想買個杯子放在公司泡茶喝 = =
<lei> 今天来客户要装reahat,蛋疼
<gfrog> huntxu: 木问题啊
<roylez> gfrog: 你买杯子玩“俩基友一杯”的么？
<gfrog> huntxu: 只要你不怕烫爪
<huntxu> gfrog: 木有把手？
<huntxu> gfrog: http://www.360buy.com/products/6196-6219-6222-88426-0-0-0-0-0-0-1-1-1.html <-- 這堆麽
<gfrog> huntxu: 有把手还哪里像纸杯，有圈橡胶把手
<huntxu> adam8157: 北京的ikea在哪？
<gfrog> huntxu: 哦，就是这堆，京东贵，亚马逊上29
<gfrog> huntxu: 望京附近
<huntxu> gfrog: 好遠 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: 忘了 反正不近
<lei> roylez: 保持在线是不是你的工作呢?我一直很佩服这的管理员能保持在线.
<roylez> lei: 作为一个合格的城管队员必须的
<huntxu> gfrog: adam8157  http://www.amazon.cn/Disney迪士尼钱罐梦想组合杯CC-009/dp/B005VM5KDE/ref=sr_1_6?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1336531292&sr=1-6
<kk> huntxu,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
 * kk 3.0.0-19-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 19 19:05:57 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<huntxu> http://www.amazon.cn/DisneyMickey迪士尼米奇专柜仿瓷系列办公杯TD3006-03AE/dp/B004I5BI1S/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1336531292&sr=1-1
<kk> huntxu,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<huntxu> 後面這個好了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> tenzu: http://youtu.be/GftSC2sm_RE
<kk> roylez,啥网址y YouTube - Funny Cats 50 HOURS
<tenzu> roylez: Nyan Cat 100 HOURS
<tenzu> roylez: 看完这个得疯吧
<huntxu> gfrog: amz的速度真快 = =
<roylez> tenzu: funny cat 50 hrs 不错
<gfrog> huntxu: 难道已经送到了？
<tenzu> roylez: ipv6尝试打开中
<huntxu> gfrog: 才下好单，今天到 = =
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 下怎样打开一个可执行文件(application/x-executable) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373843 ubuntu找不到可执行该文件的应用程序 显示如下： nautilus： 可执行文件 统计信息: 发表于 由 2gliese — 2012-05-09 10:51
<tenzu> roylez: adobe flash player updating
<gfrog> huntxu: 帝都城儿里用amazon相当给力，还可以预约送货时间
<gfrog> adam8157: kernel又有新包 @@
<adam8157> gfrog: 啊?
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊！ 大概你们都搞过了的，269
<roylez> huntxu: 你买啥了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 6.3的
<roylez> huntxu: amazon速度快，包装好，比某东实在多了
<roylez> huntxu: 美帝的企业最实在了
<huntxu> roylez: 可是某东已经金牌了 = =
<gfrog> huntxu: 金牌能给你优惠多少。。。
<huntxu> roylez: 接近20k貌似 >.<
<roylez> huntxu: 银牌
<roylez> huntxu: 金牌又如何，又不给你发工资
<gfrog> huntxu: amz经常往购物车里扔东西会有惊喜的，加进购物车之后可能发现某东西正在特价。
<huntxu> gfrog: roylez 你们这班小动作不断的美帝人
<gfrog> huntxu: hahhhh?
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙糕手
<palomino|working> .....
<roylez> palomino|working: 踏 hamo_web 一个
<palomino|working> 你知道结果的... , roylez
<palomino|working> 还要做么?
<roylez> palomino|working: ....
<Cherrot> hamo_web: 你怎么做起web来了。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 红酒烩马腿似乎是个好菜
<palomino|working> 马肉不好吃。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 我没说完，是给狗吃的好菜....
<palomino|working> 狗和马都是人类的朋友，怎么能让它们自相残杀呢
<imtxc> adam8157 ，你办公室用的fedora+awesome么？
<root____> hi
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<oneIeaf> hehe
<kk> root____, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<imtxc> 发现awesome 的不好处了，别人要用我的电脑，如果不知道我配置的键绑定的话，就没法用根本。。。
<palomino|working> 这不是好处么。。。
<palomino|working> 防止有人偷用。。
<imtxc> palomino|working: 别人借的时候，我还得一一介绍。。
<palomino|working> 贴个纸条：快捷键复杂，恕难外借
<imtxc> ....
<tenzu> 竟然掉了
<imadper> roylez: http://www.flickr.com/photos/8671041@N07/7162248958/
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 2012-05-09大杂烩 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<imtxc> tenzu: 叫兽好。
<tenzu> imtxc: 挊好
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你是学啥来着 我又忘记了
<tenzu> jyfl987: civil/offshore engineering
<imtxc> imadper:  额你怎么也开始刷无聊图了，学主席
<imadper> im
<imadper> imtxc: 膜拜主席
<imadper> imtxc: 不过真心比不过专业刷图的...
<tenzu> 两个im开头的
<imtxc> imadper: 咱对你很失望啊。。。堕落了。
<imadper> tenzu: 恩, 强制给他改名字
<imtxc> 还能这样？
<imadper> imtxc: 哈哈~ 我每天都看google reader的
<YanboYu> google reader 上都看些什么rss啊？
<imtxc> Yanbo 草榴什么的
<YanboYu> 哦～～
<imadper> imtxc: http://www.flickr.com/photos/8671041@N07/7162246572/in/photostream/
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 2012-05-09大杂烩 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<PRONMAN> imadper: 手机看gr路过
<imadper> PRONMAN: 手机没流量没wifi的路过
<imtxc> imadper: 不要引诱我也堕落
<imadper> imtxc: 看图怎么能算堕落呢? 是吧, 主席~ roylez
<imadper> 想写个插件, 统计被踢次数, 然后每周评选最悲剧任务
<One1eaf> imadper: bot
<imadper> s/任务/人物/g
<imadper> One1eaf: 不用bot就可以
<One1eaf> imadper: 其实写个可以在线放插件的bot挺有意思的，可以实时的执行代码
<imadper> One1eaf: 实时执行别人的代码?
<imadper> One1eaf: 那肯定要悲剧了...
<imadper> One1eaf: 要是只是执行自己的代码, 那我写个erc的插件一样呀. 要bot有什么用..
 * imadper 吃饭去~ 
<imtxc> imadper: 这么早
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 现在人少...
 * One1eaf go to eat shit
<imadper> imtxc: 一会儿人多了, 好吃的就少了...
<imtxc> imadper: .....
<jyfl987> tenzu: 无线通信你学过么？
<jyfl987> imadper: 不用评了 就是蛤蟆
<MeaCulpa> .
<imadper> jyfl987: 我觉得也就是他跟破马两个有可能
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我发觉我这礼拜要叫DW考试...周末还要考程序...
<One1eaf> MeaCulpa: dw=?
<imadper> jyfl987: cfy最新不是写了个被踢自动上线吗? 他也悬
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你ML里决策树，啥贝叶斯之类的低端算法搞么
<jyfl987> 这里谁是学通信专业的？
<MeaCulpa> 您现在使用浏览器（如FireFox）无法正常观看，请使用IE(Internet Explorer)浏览器打开此页面
<MeaCulpa> mb, 想看看俄罗斯阅兵
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/186330.htm
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 首款便携式燃料电池面世，可以为iPhone充电14次_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<jyfl987> ee怎么没来？
<tenzu> jyfl987: 没学过
<root____> tenzu: hi
<oneIeaf> tenzu: hi
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 用thunderbird配置公司人邮箱出现如下错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373852 POP 服务器没有接受 Kerberos/GSSAPI 票据。请确认您已经登录到 Kerberos/GSSAPI 域 这个该怎么处理 统计信息: 发表于 由 flg618730 — 2012-05-09 11:22
<oneIeaf> huntxu: hi
<oneIeaf> imtxc: hi
<root____> huntxu: exit
<root____> quit
<imtxc> oneIeaf: hi
<root____> exit
<oneIeaf> :-D
<metbsd> 感觉thunderbird很慢，foxmail快多了
<imtxc> metbsd: 他主要不爽的地方是总要占着任务栏。。
<metbsd> 雷鸟？
<imtxc> 是啊
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • icq的chatroom能用xchat连接吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373854 不想每次用浏览器登录icq的chatroom( http://chat.icq.com/icqchat/ ),想找个客户端，但icq本身的客户端貌似没有chatroom功能。 xchat里面好像也有好多频道，能连接到icq的chatroom码？how? 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2012-05-09 11:54
<YanboYu> foxmail 有linux版的？
<oneIeaf> ...................
<gehaowu> foxmail是delphi的
 * One1eaf 提问，ubuntu 的update-manager 加了--sandbox选项后就可以随便搞了么？
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 装了12.04的版本，不能调节屏幕亮度 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373858 如题，进入系统设置中，找到相应调节屏幕亮度选项，但托动滑块，没有任何反应。谁知道，我的本是acer i5处理器 统计信息: 发表于 由 flg618730 — 2012-05-09 12:15
<roylez> tenzu: http://jandan.net/2012/05/09/granny-suicide.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 专卖自杀套装工具的美国嬷嬷
<roylez> tenzu: 看右边评论最上一条...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/86edf12dgw1dsrca5zzq5j.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那么多可乐白喝了
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/d5GUV.jpg
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ansys14 安装上了，但是有错误？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373861 rt，安装在/usr/ansys_inc的默认目录中，19个G，但是在ansys_inc中还是有一个install.err文件，我想知道是不是无论安装成功否都有这个文件？ 另附文件中的错误信息，我是个新手，希望大家能帮助我一下，看看错误 …
<adam8157> roylez: 可惜啊
<roylez> adam8157: 这曾经是我的人生梦想 http://i.imgur.com/KW5ct.jpg
<Cherrot> roylez: 这图好珍贵啊
<adam8157> roylez: 去北京国贸天街打电动吧
<roylez> Cherrot: 你妹的，你从哪里冒出来的
<Cherrot> roylez: …… 一直潜伏着……
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/C0vrI.jpg
<chi_> 中午好！
<imadper> roylez: 老图了, 主席...
<adam8157> imadper: 他是outman
<imadper> adam8157: 我不敢说...
<roylez> imadper: 知道你该说啥么？
<imadper> roylez: 啥?
<freeayu> hey, nginx 使用同一端口80，不同的几个域名，这个容易配置嘛
<adam8157_away> ...
<roylez> adam8157_away: 归位啦？
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> roylez: 今天wfh
<roylez> adam8157: https://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_ly180nAmwK1qenjt6.gif
<roylez> Cherrot: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9b47ee31jw1dsqxnn6qqcj.jpg
<Cherrot> roylez: 这开香槟呢吧……
<imadper> Cherrot: 开香槟用脱裤子吗?
<Cherrot> imadper: 到也是
<roylez> Cherrot: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/604e48d0gw1dsr2wdz8nsj.jpg
<Cherrot> roylez: 这个好喜感
<roylez> Cherrot: https://imgur.com/8DSpr
<kk> roylez,啥网址y War and love in the same picture. - Imgur
<imadper> roylez: 中国? 八平方?
<Cherrot> roylez: 主席那时候多大啊？
<roylez> imadper: 你数学老师没教过你算平方么，还问我
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/EXmYR.jpg
<imadper> roylez: 我算术老师死的早
<roylez> adam8157: https://imgur.com/373Dw
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Worlds cutest dictator. - Imgur
<roylez> adam8157: https://imgur.com/vWHgY
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Photobomb level: Plane Crash - Imgur
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/6oig9.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: 豪 http://i.imgur.com/N3spQ.jpg
<Inode_LF> 新浪不许用隐晦表达http://code.bulix.org/g06veo-81473
<roylez> gfrog: https://imgur.com/zBJ36
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Niece cuddled with dog - Imgur
<Inode_LF> solidot.org
<Inode_LF> 这个严重吗？ git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm
<Inode_LF> Cloning into 'scm'...
<Inode_LF> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<roylez> Inode_LF: 挂代理clone
<adam8157> Inode_LF: roylez 因为你给的地址就不是个完整repo地址吧
<Inode_LF> adam8157: 恩，你说的很对
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋糕人
<adam8157> Inode_LF: git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git
<adam8157> roylez: ...
 * One1eaf 提问，ubuntu 的update-manager 加了--sandbox选项后就可以随便搞了么？
<Inode_LF> adam8157: 我要clone内核啊，那么多，clone 哪个呢
<adam8157> Inode_LF: 我给你的这个
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> ...
<Inode_LF> adam8157: 都说你蛋什么呢？长了蛋蛋？
<imadper> ...
<imadper> gfrog_working: 你把人家带坑里了...  还有主席...
<gfrog_working> imadper: 不关我的事啊。。
<z93235723498> 在~./profile  里面写指令需要加#!吗
<roylez> imadper: 您说啥呢...
<imadper> gfrog_working: roylez  你们说xx, 然后 Inode_LF 也跟着说, 结果你们俩没事, 但是 Inode_LF 被t了....
<z93235723498> google又抽风了。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<gfrog_working> imadper: 我在称赞蛋蛋好吧。。
<imadper> z93235723498: #!是告诉shell接下来的代码用什么解释. profile怎么样都会用shell解释的, 不用加#!
<Inode_LF> imadper: 这是因为大家有人权，我没有人权呗
 * gfrog_working 真心觉得蛋蛋很牛。
<imadper> Inode_LF: 嘘, 我也没有..
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 黄牌一张!
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 我在称赞你啊喂。
<z93235723498> imadper: 不知为啥我放~/.profile里面的xmodmap没执行
<imadper> z93235723498: 换键盘吧, 老兄..
<jyfl987> z93235723498: .xprofile?
<z93235723498> imadper: 一个键盘50大元。。。
<imadper> z93235723498: 更便宜的也有, 2k的也有
 * gfrog_working 继续考虑养喵的可行性。。 cc adam8157 
<imadper> z93235723498: 放以前, 50都能买一个8115了
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 矮油，对啦，8115有掌托版你知道嘛？
<z93235723498> jyfl987: ubuntu
<z93235723498> imadper: 或许我该加上xmodmap的全路径
<wen> ooooo
<wen> 请教大家一下，怎么比较两个文件夹的内容，并实现同步
<imadper> wen: 这种东西, 可以考虑用make实现吧
<imadper> wen: 或者版本控?
<MeaCulpa> 帽子也有GCG啊
<z93235723498> MeaCulpa: xmodmap放~/.profile里貌似开机没执行
<MeaCulpa> z93235723498: .profile是登录login shell的时候执行的
<MeaCulpa> z93235723498: 开机不代表你登陆了
<MeaCulpa> z93235723498: 登陆了不代表你有X
<iGnome> z93235723498: 关键是你~下的，都是个人的。这点你没分清。
<MeaCulpa> z93235723498: 这是Ubuntu问题，不是Linux问题，你先在这里找到一个Ubuntu用户再问吧
<z93235723498> MeaCulpa: 哦
<iGnome> 别听胖子乱说的。lol
 * imadper 是我的屏幕几何变形严重, 还是我的眼睛几何变形了?
<z93235723498> iGnome: 神，
<z93235723498> iGnome: 怎么办
<iGnome> 放系统的目录嘛。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：u盘硬盘插入后无法自动挂载，ubuntu12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373864 插入u盘后，没反应 终端lsusb结果如下 Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foun …
<huntxu> gfrog_working: roylez 出貨了 = =
<z93235723498> 以前貌似搞过一个开机自动运行终端模拟器的，忘怎么整的了
<huntxu> gfrog_working: adam8157 到這邊大概多久？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 你要买8115?
<z93235723498> iGnome: /etc/init.d/ ?
<MeaCulpa> z93235723498: 神的特点，就是不食人间烟火，却能解决人间问题，你找对人了
<iGnome> 开机，你的概念也混乱。
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥?
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 到哪边？
<imtxc> imadper: ~~!!~~
<imadper> imtxc: 早呀~
<roylez> huntxu: 啥出货了？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 没，我对那玩意已然无爱，虽然家里跟公司都还有它。
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 不喜欢娃娃了？
<z93235723498> iGnome: 那放哪？我对系统很不了解
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 你有走神马货啦？ 有SSD木有？ 进关来分我一块呗
<huntxu> gfrog_working: roowe 早上那個杯子啊，到知春路
<huntxu> roylez: ^
<gfrog_working> imtxc: hah？
<iGnome> 现在都是/etc/init/，标准服务目录。其他好多地方，都废弃了。/etc/rc.local 试试吧。 z93235723498
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 哦，运气好晚上你就能拿它喝茶了。
 * imtxc 我要偷拍这个财务。。。
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 我最高的时候，有4个地图的killing spree。
<iGnome> 奇特吧。4-5xxping
<imadper> 疯狂杀戮? iGnome 神在打什么?
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我很久没ET了
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我很少killing spree, 太容易死
<z93235723498> iGnome: /etc/init下面都是conf文件，我把xmodmap加哪里？
<iGnome> 你只会榴弹和间谍嘛
<MeaCulpa> 屁股对着敌人埋地雷呢
<MeaCulpa> 间谍我不会
<iGnome> z93235723498: ...仔细看上面的
<MeaCulpa> 我就是Eng/Sdr
<iGnome> 间谍也是呆滞的。
<iGnome> slient 和 hardcore
<z93235723498> iGnome: 加/etc/rc.local里面？
<iGnome> 是啊。试试
<iGnome> 机制老改的。不知道哪里有效了。
<z93235723498> iGnome: 哦
<imtxc> fedora这么难装的？
<Cherrot> z93235723498: 要干吗啊？
<z93235723498> Cherrot: 该键盘映射
<imtxc> 弄U盘 也不行
<iGnome> 少用~。那是你登录后才有用的地方。
<Cherrot> z93235723498: 哦。 fedora也是Upstart吧？ 就是 /etc/init/ 下面
<iGnome> 那是服务目录。
<iGnome> sysv也同步部分有效。
<iGnome> 过渡时期
<Cherrot> 嗯
<Cherrot> iGnome: 神玩什么游戏呢？
<iGnome> et
<Cherrot> iGnome: Enemy Territory？
<cfy> iGnome: ee好
<iGnome> 是啊
<iGnome> cfy: 有片子没
<iGnome> 你真转专业了？
<Inode_LF> cfy: ee,之前不是IGoogle吗
<Cherrot> Inode_LF: 神幻化于无形
<Inode_LF> 改名字了？
<iGnome> 都是
<Inode_LF> 神从前也是人，只因为神做到了人所做不到的事情，所以也就成了神
<Cherrot> iGnome: 这游戏不更新了呀
<Inode_LF> 很长时间没上IRC了，都不认识了，
<cfy> iGnome: 啥片子
<Inode_LF> 或者说上的很少 了
<cfy> iGnome: 差不多。现在没转
<roylez> cfy: 渣渣
<cfy> roylez: 乐乐
<iGnome> 反正还有人玩 Cherrot
<cfy> jyfl987: 大胡子好
<cfy> iGnome: 用啥文件系统呢？
<iGnome> cfy: 干脆转了。要不浪费时间
<iGnome> ext4
<cfy> iGnome: 我发现reiserfs在很多小文件上的性能比ext4好很多？
<cfy> iGnome: 转不了啊。现在
<iGnome> reiserfs和ext3比较过。只是忘记了。似乎情形和传说的，是反的。
<iGnome> cfy: 你转艺术系算了。
<cfy> iGnome: 。。。
<iGnome> 估计是脑筋慢，搞不定芯片了。lol
<cfy> iGnome: gentoo不是有个portage嘛，ee知道么？
<iGnome> 不知道这啥。贱兔的
<cfy> iGnome: 那里很多很多小文件。。
<cfy> iGnome: 每次安装，都要扫一遍啥的。。巨慢。。
<iGnome> 那你测试嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 我换成了SDHC的reiserfs,现在很快了
<iGnome> nnnnd sdhc啊
<Cherrot> iGnome: 你自己编译的么？还是用的那个x86版本？
<iGnome> 有钱了？
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯SDHC
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 曾有很多人的portage相关分区在reiserfs下
<cfy> iGnome: 没钱。。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 曾经?
<iGnome> class 10?
<cfy> iGnome: 对
<iGnome> 那本来读就快些嘛
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 很多人都ext4了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我觉得还是reiserfs好
<cfy> iGnome: 那不会比硬盘还快吧
<iGnome> 那作者出来没？
<iGnome> 读，那是可能的
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 很久没更新了，reiser2又不靠普
<iGnome> 那硬件芯片的读啊
<MeaCulpa> cfy: portage分区也就是小文件多，但是本身并不大
<iGnome> ns级别。阻碍在于接口了。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: rsync那点速度差不太多
<z93235723498> iGnome: /etc/rc.local  /etc/rc.local.real两个文件写哪个？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 近年大家内存大了，编译相关的东西都在tmpfs了
<iGnome> z93235723498: 自己测试嘛
<iGnome> 我这没real的
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你也害人呢
<MeaCulpa> z93235723498: google一下嘛
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 近年来，大家都不编译了吧。
<iGnome> 啥害人。他那系统缺省带2个文件。无法判断
<z93235723498> iGnome: real里面只有一句exit0,local里面有modprobe
<iGnome> 我这干净的。没real
<iGnome> 自己测试
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: z93235723498 為什麼我一google就出来.xsessionrc 和/etc/X11/Xsession.options: allow-user-xsession
<z93235723498> MeaCulpa: 没google出来/etc/rc.local.real
<MeaCulpa> z93235723498: rc.local 你觉得能解决你的问题么...你用xdm么
<z93235723498> MeaCulpa: gnome2
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 你那又是~下面的啊。
<MeaCulpa> 既然Ubuntu了就要Ubuntu-way, 问不用Ubuntu的没用的
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你没看到我后半句？
<iGnome> 而且没这样的文件的。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 不会自己造啊
<iGnome> 缺省没有的。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你不是没环境么，你怎么知道~~
<iGnome> 而且，从来没见过这文件。lol
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: Ubuntu缺省远没有那么优雅
<iGnome> 好吧。让 z93235723498去相信吧
<MeaCulpa> 我只是google bot :0
<MeaCulpa> cfy: Gentoo了？
<dbzhang800> 哪位帮我看一下 pkg-config --libs gobject-2.0 的运行结果，谢谢
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Edubuntu12.04安装到U盘 cpu 100% http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373868 Xorg 从开机就始终飚到100% ，kill后就注销了，再登陆又100% update-apt-xapi 时不时地也来个100% 有没有哪位有好方法解决？先谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2012-05-09 13:54
<cfy> jyfl987: 大胡子好
<z93235723498> iGnome: 我把xmodmap加.local里面试试，
<weijia> 大家好，很久没来这里了
<z93235723498> iGnome: 用加上xmodmap的路径吗
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我一直认为大胡子，是最优雅的男士，因为吃饭喝汤不能粘上胡子~~
<Inode_LF> 为什么电脑模拟的AP手机检测不到呢
<Inode_LF> iGnome: 神啊，告诉我吧
<sjd> 哈哈
<sjd> 有好玩的游戏吗？推荐个
<MeaCulpa> ET
<iGnome> Inode_LF: ?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 一直在gentoo啊
<cfy> MeaCulpa: portage放tmpfs么？
<cfy> iGnome: 是读
<Inode_LF> iGnome: 为什么电脑模拟的AP手机检测不到呢
<cfy> Inode_LF: 假的吧
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 12.04没有主题自定义选项 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373874 外观－>效果 里就是没有“自定义”选项，因此不能自定义桌面，感觉默认的主题看着很累 统计信息: 发表于 由 allenhoum — 2012-05-09 14:29
<cfy> iGnome: aptitude里search出来的BB是啥意思？
<iGnome> 没搞ap过。到处都有路由。 Inode_LF
<iGnome> cfy: broken吧。查查
<cfy> iGnome: 哦。。哪里能看？
<iGnome> 安装和设置，都失败的
<Inode_LF> cfy: 如何是假的，另一台电脑都可以用，手机模拟的电脑也可以用，惟独手机不能用
<cfy> iGnome: 求文档
<iGnome> man
<cfy> Inode_LF: iwconfig wlan0看下，贴出来
<cfy> Inode_LF: 你是ap?
<cfy> Inode_LF: 还是ad-hoc?
<iGnome> 哪里有书虫子问我要文档的嘛。
<cfy> iGnome: man里没有嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 好像没有
<cfy> iGnome: .....
<cfy> Inode_LF: 手机模拟的是真的ap
<iGnome> Inode_LF: 换手机测试。有些手机支持不好
<cfy> Inode_LF: 电脑出来的。电脑连，是因为电脑支持ad-hoc
<cfy> Inode_LF: 有些手机不支持ad-hoc
<iGnome> cfy: 再挖。想search pattern也不在man里面。在其他的地方
<cfy> iGnome: ...算了，我也不用debian ....同学在用。。。
<Inode_LF> iwconfig出来有四个lo ,p32p1, wlan1 wlan0
<cfy> Inode_LF: 你设置用的哪个？你不知道？
<Inode_LF> cfy iwconfig出来有四个lo ,p32p1, wlan1 wlan0
<Inode_LF> wlan0
<cfy> iGnome: ee，看上面为啥他的eth0变成了p32p1?
<Inode_LF> cfy wlan0
<cfy> Inode_LF: iwconfig wlan0，结果贴下
<iGnome> 这名字，像串口模拟设备。。
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> usb转串口的。
<iGnome> lol
<cfy> iGnome: 我有个同学的有线网卡也叫这名
<iGnome> 32的芯片。模拟的网卡。
<Inode_LF> cfy: 贴哪啊
<cfy> Inode_LF: paste.lisp.org
<Inode_LF> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"Gentoo"   Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Cell: 6E:FD:2D:0F:00:5A    Tx-Power=20 dBm    Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off Power Management:off
<iGnome> 只能说，udev里面的规则，导致的命名错乱。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: portage tree放reiser, portage激发的编译中间文件放tmpfs
<iGnome> 又贱兔
<huntxu> iGnome: 把命名都闹成这样统一了的貌似 = =
<MeaCulpa> cfy: link的时候太伤硬盘了，舍不得放硬盘
<iGnome> 不是吧。 huntxu
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦。4G不太够吧
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 够了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: link?你说gcc的时候？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 好。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 除了Firefox, OOo, GCC
<huntxu> iGnome: 蛋蛋他家闹的貌似
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我家2G用来编译，大部分时候足够了
<cfy> Inode_LF: 你怎么认为，你电脑模拟出来的是ap?
<iGnome> . 蛋蛋的新规则？
<cfy> Inode_LF: 你概念不清啊
<cfy> Inode_LF: 你看，你的mode是ad-hoc
<cfy> Inode_LF: 显然不是ap
<cfy> Inode_LF: ap的是master
<cfy> wlan1     IEEE 802.11bgn  Mode:Master  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Tx-Power=20 dBm
<Inode_LF> cfy: 哦，没有这一项啊
<cfy> Inode_LF: 这个要硬件支持的。
<iGnome> nnnd 忘记了 cfy 这家伙。曾经研究蹭网。
<iGnome> 我说这么清楚罗
<cfy> iGnome: ....
<iGnome> 支持 cfy 蹭网
<cfy> iGnome: 低调
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一个老外，讨了个日本人做老婆 http://i.imgur.com/UNcBC.jpg
<cfy> iGnome: 哪有网蹭。。
<Inode_LF> cfy: 这个
<Inode_LF> 有个mode 是架构
<cfy>  Inode_LF: iw list看下
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 忽悠的，日本老婆会做饭的也很少饿了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://i.minus.com/i00TqDBPGuFx9.gif
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 比中国的比例高吧
<iGnome> huntxu: 蛋蛋家，搞群p
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 中国是无穷小
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 中国的女人只想当manager
<iGnome> roylez: 那是你家
<cfy> roylez: 主席真无聊
<roylez> iGnome: o...
<roylez> iGnome: 神威武
<Inode_LF> cfy: 太多了，看不过来了
<cfy> iGnome: 其实我是从 roylez 那里学的
<cfy> Inode_LF: è´´paste.lisp.org
<iGnome> 你不是还搞字典嘛
<roylez> adam8157: 神说你家搞群p
<iGnome> 那无敌的字典
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 是 /var/tmp/portage 吧
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我这个倒是早就tmpfs了
<cfy> iGnome: 神，您来啦
<Inode_LF> cfy: iwlist scanning???
<iGnome> roylez: 你再发挥点。
<iGnome> 额。蛋蛋。那是嘘嘘说的
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 但是/usr/portage/太慢
<iGnome> lol
<roylez> iGnome: 没啊，我尊重事实
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 换成reiserfs，SDHC好多了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 没觉得，rsync慢？
<cfy> Inode_LF: iw list
<iGnome> 破乐乐。屁股痒
<roylez> iGnome: 我支持神掐蛋蛋
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我以前整个/都是reiser的
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 不是，是emerge的时候，还有eix-update的时候很慢
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 直到去年
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 尤其是emerge xxx的时候，慢到爆了。。。
<cfy> roylez: 主席好
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 恩
<cfy> roylez: 自杀？
<iGnome> 支持自杀
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我也是多年的Reiser，去年才ex4t
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 估计要几分钟才能出来。。。。。太慢了。。。
<roylez> cfy: 没啊
<cfy> roylez: 哦。。
<cfy> 谁kick我下
<iGnome> tenzu:
<roylez> adam8157: cfy 找踢呢
<tenzu> iGnome: 拜神
<iGnome> 蛋蛋生气中。不能触发。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 对，的确慢，emerge任何东西开头那会儿
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我现在换成reiserfs超快了
<iGnome> tenzu: 有好玩的
<tenzu> 神为毛kick主席?
<roylez> 神掐了蛋蛋，蛋蛋很生气
<tenzu> iGnome: 木有啊
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 至少快十倍，感觉
<MeaCulpa> cfy: er...我顺应潮流，ext4了
<tenzu> 可怜的阿当君
<adam8157> tenzu: 你说我踢谁? 我听你的
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 算了，反正我刚好有空余的SDHC,而且，读卡器口也空着。就弄吧，/现在换，有点麻烦，再者也没做过测试。
<iGnome> 踢嘘嘘嘛
<iGnome> huntxu: 出来下
<iGnome> cfy: 空余的。。。有钱
<tenzu> adam8157: 哦米豆腐, 谁都不敢得罪啊
<cfy> iGnome: 不是小车嘛。。。本来给小车用的。。。
<cfy> tenzu: 求kick
<iGnome> 。。
<cfy> tenzu: /kick #ubuntu-cn cfy
<tenzu> adam8157: 那, cfy
<iGnome> 那公费的
<Inode_LF> cfy: http://paste.lisp.org/display/129373
<cfy> iGnome: 自费
<iGnome> 。。。
<iGnome> 这也自费啊
<tenzu> auto reconnect么?
<cfy> 嗯。。anti-kick起作用了
<cfy> yeah
<iGnome> anti....
<iGnome> nnnnd
 * tenzu 想知道ban了以后anti-kick是啥样的
<cfy> Inode_LF: 你怎么建的ap?
<cfy> Inode_LF: 主席 的blog看了没？
<cfy> Inode_LF: 没看，你就乱建ap了？
<Inode_LF> 为什么还是ad-hoc
<cfy> Inode_LF: 谁允许你建 ap 的 :D主席批阅了么？
<cfy> Inode_LF: http://roylez.heroku.com/2011/08/11/hostapd.html
<cfy> tenzu: ban了就废了嘛。。
<iGnome> 啥。还搞blog
<cfy> iGnome: 神的blog已经废了。。
<Inode_LF> cfy: 哈哈，你什么意思啊
<cfy> Inode_LF: 简单的说看 http://roylez.heroku.com/2011/08/11/hostapd.html 去
<iGnome> 住的地方的路由器却跟kindle兼容性不太好，kindle怎么也连不上wifi。 怎么办？
<cfy> Inode_LF: 看完再说
<iGnome> 小学生的语法嘛
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<roylez> tenzu: 给phd兄弟帽子吧
<tenzu> cfy: 你赶紧搞个anti-ban
<cfy> iGnome: 神，您来啦
<cfy> tenzu: 那得有 op吧。。没op怎么弄？
<tenzu> 木哈哈哈哈哈
<cfy> iGnome: ee手点的？好快啊
<tenzu> 神啊
<iGnome> 额。nnnd
<iGnome> 我要把你们都ban了
<tenzu> 颜文字Kick
<roylez> ....
<tenzu> iGnome: 不许那么暴力
<iGnome> 乐乐，你果然是忽悠了。这破事情，写这么长。
<Inode_LF> cfy: 我去买个蓝牙给笔记本装上，省得这么多事
<iGnome> 真能写。
<cfy> Inode_LF: 随你
<roylez> 哥文笔好
<iGnome> 呸。明显是18m的风格了。
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，还提到了我...
<iGnome> 我基本就写2行命令的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 给你提供流量了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这路由器在我家跑rsync呢...
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 这没关系嘛。你自己承认过的
<MeaCulpa> 还是github...
<iGnome> 拉关系的文章
<cfy> ...
<tenzu> cfy和裤胖都被提到了
<tenzu> LOL
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 喝茶？
<iGnome> roylez: 补充点。说我在irc批判过此文。
<roylez> iGnome: 哥拒绝
<iGnome> 我也露脸下。
<iGnome> 丫丫的
<tenzu> iGnome: ä½ ...
<cfy> iGnome: 那你回复嘛
<iGnome> tenzu: 这不也是素材嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 就写：神到此一有
<cfy> iGnome: 就写：神到此一游
<iGnome> 。
<MeaCulpa> 可惜我没笔记本...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 喝茶不？
<Inode_LF> MeaCulpa: 我有，捐献
<iGnome> 才3点。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: èµ°
<roylez> .
<cfy> iGnome: 乐乐走了
<Inode_LF> cfy: iw list出来的我看不懂，我的wlan0能支持master么，
<iGnome> 强制master试试就是
<iGnome> iwconfig
<iGnome> cfy: 继续
<cfy> Inode_LF: ，我看了，可以的
<Inode_LF> 我也看到这个了Supported interface modes:
<Inode_LF> 		 * IBSS
<Inode_LF> 		 * managed
<Inode_LF> 		 * AP
<Inode_LF> 		 * AP/VLAN
<Inode_LF> 		 * monitor
<Inode_LF> 		 * mesh point
<Inode_LF> 	software interface modes (can always be added):
<Inode_LF> 		 * AP/VLAN
<cfy> Inode_LF: 嗯。怎么没人+q你
<cfy> iGnome: ee, zhao 来了
<iGnome> 这谁啊？不就那反动分子嘛
<iGnome> Inode_LF: 你这哪里看的信息啊
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=370744
<iGnome> 。
<Inode_LF> cfy: iGnome man iwconfig ing
<cfy> iGnome: zhao不是很你很熟么。。
<cfy> iGnome: 那神贴。。。
<iGnome> 和我？
<Inode_LF> cfy: 看的眼花了，iwconfig wlan0 mode
 * gfrog_working A bug a day, Keep girls away
<Inode_LF> cfy: 看的眼花了，iwconfig wlan0 mode "master" 居然error,
<iGnome> Master
<kiyor> 之前有看到一个VIM的透明折叠的插件 没保存地址 有人知道吗
<iGnome> 咋看的man哦。
<iGnome> vim.org去搜索
<iGnome> nnoremap <space> @=((foldclosed(line('.'))<0)?'zc':'zo')<CR>
<iGnome>                             " $(ASC?U8q<|@4?*9XU[5~(B
<Inode_LF> iGnome: 都error.这是我写的脚本，大家看下，
<iGnome> " 用空格键来开关折叠
<Inode_LF> iGnome: 参数错误，错在哪啊
<Inode_LF> iGnome: 脚本http://paste.lisp.org/display/129375
<iGnome>  [1]是啥
<Inode_LF> iGnome: mode出错，把其它的都注释了也没用
<Inode_LF> [jingwen@INode ~]$ sudo sh wlan0
<Inode_LF> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<Inode_LF> 没人回答我么
<iGnome> 先down下试试嘛
<Inode_LF> iGnome: 我知道问题出在哪了，建了3个gentoo信号，有两个是ad-hoc模式，只是这破玩世不好删，跟出那个画面只一瞬间就没 了
<Inode_LF> 而且指定
<Inode_LF> iGnome: 而且指定Master参数失败
<cfy> iGnome: 哦。。是zhan?
<cfy> iGnome: zhan和你熟
<Inode_LF> 问题依旧，参数错误Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<roylez> gfrog_working: http://img.gaoxiaoo.com/imgup/yidaodaoyt.jpg
<roylez> gfrog_working: 基蛙，你玩刀塔么？
<cfy> roylez: 我玩
<roylez> cfy: .
<cfy> roylez: 主席知道dota?
<roylez> cfy: 基佬
<gfrog_working> roylez: 刀塔是神马？
<roylez> cfy: http://img.gaoxiaoo.com/imgup/yidaodaoyt.jpg
<gfrog_working> roylez: 是苗族人光脚爬那玩意嘛？
<roylez> gfrog_working: 基佬交友平台
<Inode_LF> cfy: 无效参数啊
<gfrog_working> roylez: soga， cfy 好重口呀
<Inode_LF> cfy: : 脚本http://paste.lisp.org/display/129375
<cfy> Inode_LF: 你找 roylez
<cfy> gfrog_working: 你玩？
<cfy> roylez: 鸡蛋
<gfrog_working> cfy: 玩咩？
<roylez> adam8157: 澳大利亚政府支出，找不到那三公 http://www.smh.com.au/business/federal-budget/data-2012
<adam8157> roylez: 回袋鼠国吧
<roylez> adam8157: 回不去了
<cfy> roylez: 茶喝好了？
<roylez> adam8157: 我还是留在这里做肥料吧
<roylez> cfy: 废话
<cfy> roylez: 主席威武
<MeaCulpa> http://it.solidot.org/it/12/05/09/0531202.shtml
<MeaCulpa> 解决方法来了
<MeaCulpa> 离岸IT邮轮
<MeaCulpa> 公海上干活
<huntxu> gfrog_working: roylez 杯具到货
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 恭喜杯具
<huntxu> roylez: 我接受万恶的资本主义企业了
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 这玩意的网络咋办？
<huntxu> roylez: 一个包装盒子和一个防摔的气囊 = =
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 估计是卫星
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 卫星的带宽和延迟很难保证啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 这点倒是反映了中国和印度的网络质量居然不如卫星
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 再说这帮苦逼在船上的娱乐项目是神马？ 撸嘛？
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 哦，还真是
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 你去问石油公司员工，海上平台
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 难道在上面只能搅基了。。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 至少我们公司的网络质量不如卫星线路
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 会有女人啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 据我所知很多石油公司有那种服务的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 最简单的服务是赌场，把工资再吸回来
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 矮油，真开放
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 开放毛，这行业3千年历史了
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 你说服务性行业嘛？
<huntxu> adam8157: python的位非是啥？~?
<adam8157> huntxu: 这么gaoji的问 gfrog_working
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 么用过。。。 我帮你翻翻书？ cc adam8157
<roylez> huntxu: 啥货啊？充气娃娃？
 * hamo 你们又在gaoji？
<cfy> 鸡蛋
<cfy> hamo: 你完了
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 是~
<iGnome> ml.s<tab> vd <cr> t <cr> q <cr> cfy
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 似乎跟C是一样的操作符 @@
<huntxu> roylez: 早上这个 http://www.amazon.cn/DisneyMickey迪士尼米奇专柜仿瓷系列办公杯TD3006-03AE/dp/B004I5BI1S/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1336531292&sr=1-1
<cfy> iGnome: ?
<roylez> huntxu: 真豪
<roylez> huntxu: 我杯子 2.6 买的
<huntxu> roylez: 壕你妹，蛋蛋的都是starbucks的
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，你老是 startbucks 的钱哪里来的？
<gfrog_working> ro
<huntxu> gfrog_working: python的1L固定长度咩？32/64?
<gfrog_working> roylez: 他一定有定期award。。
<roylez> gfrog_working: 我明了，他老板看上他了
<adam8157> roylez: 胡须才是壕啊, 我是顺的 信不
<cfy> roylez: 主席好
<roylez> cfy: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 我只是说你老板想大力栽培你啊
<adam8157> roylez: 鬼
<roylez> gfrog_working: 基蛙我冤呢
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 总问我这么艰深的问题我会不适应滴。 （摊手
<gfrog_working> roylez: 需要我鼓掌嘛？
<roylez> gfrog_working: 蛋蛋越来越 lunatic 了
<adam8157> roylez: gfrog_working 不要拿同事家人朋友开玩笑哦
<adam8157> roylez: luantic一般形容疯*女人*
<roylez> adam8157: 恩，貌似没用错...
<adam8157> roylez: 踢死你
<roylez> 果然...
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 你是python大拿
<iGnome> 额。掐架了。围观。
<iGnome> 破py。好意思出来。
<MeaCulpa> pl神围观？
<iGnome> 无聊的胖子。
<huntxu> hamo: 蛤蟆出来欢乐一下
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 哎呀，想起来了，long不会是有多少内存就可以存多少位那个变态货吧。。。
<iGnome> 恶毒的乐乐。
 * hamo ...
<getpro> ...?
<iGnome> 搞不懂long。还搞py
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 哦，糕手就是糕手
<iGnome> 来pl吧。没类型。
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<cfy> gfrog_working: long?
<cfy> iGnome: 弱类型
<gfrog_working> huntxu: @@
<iGnome> cfy: momo
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马。。。
<gfrog_working> iGnome: 俺真不懂，目前只会拼拼字符串神马的。
<gfrog_working> cfy: 啊？
<iGnome>  ⣏⡱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⡇    ⣏⡱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⡇    ⣏⡱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⡇    ⣏⡱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⡇
<iGnome>  ⠇  ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠧⠤   ⠇  ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠧⠤   ⠇  ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠧⠤   ⠇  ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠧⠤
<tenzu> 打倒perl
<iGnome> 疼疼乖
<iGnome> cfy: 让你想一个办法，一个独立的设备，内带时钟，如何校准时间误差。
<cfy> iGnome: 求common lisp
<cfy> iGnome: 立法，规定，这个设备的是标准时间
<iGnome> 别提lisp。nnnnd
<iGnome> 你转行吧。
<cfy> iGnome: 不是有个，那个对时的？
<imadper> adam8157: 完了这回...
<adam8157> imadper: hah?
<imadper> adam8157: 内核考得好多呀...
<iGnome> 玩lisp去吧。打倒打倒。
<Inode_LF> iGnome: 终于捣鼓成功了，装个hostapd 再配置下，还要dhcp#
<adam8157> imadper: 电话?
<imadper> adam8157: 恩
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> iGnome: 无线 电波 对时
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 其实我一直觉得用python做位操作很奇怪 http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1764548/python-type-long-vs-c-long-long
<imadper> adam8157: c语言什么的考得也都是内核相关的...
<adam8157> imadper: 比如?
<imadper> adam8157: 我想想...
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 那需要做位操作的時候你想怎樣？
<cfy> iGnome: 手调？
<cfy> iGnome: http?然后ntpdate?
<cfy> iGnome: gps?
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 難道明擺著可以&0xff你非要%0x100?
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 啥情况一定要位操作啊？ 操作C的数据结构嘛？
<imadper> adam8157: 系统调用什么的, 好像也不算内核...
<imadper> adam8157: 不过我不会调用系统调用..
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 哦，别说，搞ioctl的时候确实要一堆位操作。。。
<adam8157> imadper: 哦 这样
<cfy> iGnome: 神呢？
<iGnome> cfy: 你以为带os的啊
<imadper> adam8157: 现在一想 , 什么都想不起来了, 好像50+分钟什么都没问...
<hamo> imadper: 面哪去了？
<Inode_LF> roylez: 主席，沾你光了，
<imadper> hamo: adam那里..
<cfy> iGnome: 那怎么办啊
<cfy> iGnome: 搞个借口，然后接个外部的调整好的实时始终，按键以后，自动同步下
<cfy> iGnome: 咋样？
<cfy> iGnome: 搞个借口，然后接个外部的调整好的实时时钟，按键以后，自动同步下
<huntxu> gfrog_working: return ".".join([ str((~((1L<<(32-mask))-1))>>(i<<3)&0xff) for i in [3, 2, 1, 0] ])
<huntxu> gfrog_working: bitmask to address = =
<cfy> iGnome: iic?
<cfy> iGnome: 人呢
<gfrog_working> huntxu: @@
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 其实我想呼唤 jyfl987 的pythonic版本。。。
<cfy> gfrog_working: 你要做什么？
<huntxu> jyfl987: 同呼喚
<gfrog_working> cf
<gfrog_working> cfy: prefix -> netmask
<cfy> gfrog_working: 哦。cl写？
<genophy> 有人知道，opensuse 下flash 总崩溃的原因吗？
<cfy> iGnome: http://www.nongjx.com/st20940/product_193314.html
<cfy> iGnome: 答案呢？
 * getpro ´ó¼ÒºÃ£¡
<iGnome> cfy: .
<iGnome> 就普通的bpc电波芯片嘛。
<iGnome> gps不想死啊
<iGnome> 其实准备手动做一个带通的，pwm采样的
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯。好
<Inode_LF> roylez: 问下主席，fedora16了，从哪启动dhcpd, dhcpd -cf example.conf?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 其实我们用bb可以做到系统里没有explorer.exe
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 是啊，不过binary还是留着吧
<Inode_LF> 出现这种问题怎么办dhcpd /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<Inode_LF> /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf: interface name too long
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 太多不干净的玩意依赖它了
<Inode_LF> roylez: 没定义interface name啊
<roylez> Inode_LF: 你的卡能不能玩啊
<Inode_LF> roylez: 可以啊，手机都搜到信号了
<Inode_LF> 就分配IP了
<roylez> Inode_LF: 哦，dhcp不能用？
<roylez> Inode_LF: interface是什么？
<Inode_LF> 恩，说定义的interface name太长了，我没定义啊，不明白
<roylez> Inode_LF: ifconfig -a 看是哪个interface
<felixonmars> huntxu: 试着写了一个 比乃的差多了 ".".join(str(int("0"+(8 if mask>(i<<3) else mask-(i<<3))*"1",2)) for i in range(4))
<Inode_LF> roylez: 这还用看吧，当然是wlan0b
<Inode_LF> roylez: 这还用看吧，当然是wlan0了
<felixonmars> huntxu: 好吧其实还有点问题
<roylez> Inode_LF: 我以前的笔记本就是识别成 eth1
<felixonmars> huntxu: ".".join(str(int("0"+(8 if mask>(i<<3)+8 else mask-(i<<3))*"1",2)) for i in range(4)) 嗯
<huntxu> felixonmars: 這不是混亂代碼大賽 = =
<roylez> Inode_LF: 你自己找原因吧，呵呵
<felixonmars> huntxu: 啊..原来不是啊
<Inode_LF> roylez: 说interface name字符超过20个，怎么可能
<One1eaf> 去死吧
<roylez> Inode_LF: https://www.google.com.hk/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=chJ&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=dhcpd%20%22interface%20name%20too%20long%22&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: dhcpd "interface name too long" - Google Search
<roylez> Inode_LF: 查到的都是client出的错，我不知道你那边到底怎么回事
<Inode_LF> 我主要是启动不了dhcpd服务，fedora16 了，传统的命令都进化
<Inode_LF> 了
<Inode_LF> roylez: 我主要是启动不了dhcpd服务，fedora16 了，传统的命令都进化了
<roylez> 翻 /etc/init.d/dhcpd ，看他们怎么启动的 Inode_LF
<Inode_LF> roylez /etc/init.d/下根本没有dhcpd,我从/sur/sbin/dhcpd下copy 了一个，只是提示说interface name太长啊，毛病
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 试了几种写法，都不是太简单哦，难道这种操作就不适合放到一行里？
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 對的 = =
<roylez> gfrog_working: 基蛙要写啥？
<MeaCulpa> system('sed XXXX') 吧哈哈哈
<gfrog_working> roylez: 胡子徐叔那个， prefix length -> netmask
<MeaCulpa> py被你们搞的乌烟瘴气
<roylez> MeaCulpa: system('awk XXX')
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: @@
<roylez> gfrog_working: 他说的是 awk '{system("awk xxx")}' 这种写法
 * gfrog_working 你们这些shell党
<MeaCulpa> awk 'BEGIN {system("awk \'BEGIN {system(...)}\'")}'
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: py就要写的漂亮
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 非要弄一行干嘛
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 难道一行不pythonic？
<roylez> gfrog_working: python -e "system(''' awk 'BEGIN {system("awk \'BEGIN {system(...)}\'")}' ''') "
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 这我没说
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 我再读读import this去
<roylez> MeaCulpa: python的三重引号最方便了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，ruby也有吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: <EOF 这样，没有三重引号， %Q{ } 也行
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: py要这么写one-liner: python -e 'import sys,glob; map(lambda file: sys.stdout.write("".join("%d\t%s"%(n + 1, line) for(n, line) in enumerate(open(file)))), glob.glob("*"));'
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 给所有文件加行号
<vamadir> 大家好
<kk> vamadir, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<yall> .
<MeaCulpa> .
<yall> 最好的。是一行的perl。或者shell.
<yall> lisp,也可以考虑
<MeaCulpa> yall: 要看你要干啥
<vamadir> 谁可以做安卓app
<vamadir> 我要一个app pptv 样
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: gfrog_working perl -ne 's/^/$.\t/; print;' 加行號不是這樣麽 = =
<xiaoji> 下午好！
<xiaoji> 各位大神
<xiaoji> 下午好？！
<imadper> 加行号用nl不就行了...
<cfy> imadper: perler!
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> 这不是，非要py么
<cfy> MeaCulpa: system nl ....
<huntxu> lol
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: import sys; print "".join("%d\t%s"%(n + 1, line) for (n, line) in enumerate(sys.stdin))
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 我那是给所有文件加...
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 你这，还是比sed长
<imadper> cfy: hi, 插飞燕哥~
<MeaCulpa>  sed 'N;s/\n/\t/'
<huntxu> 長在那句print = =
<MeaCulpa> :)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2012/05/09/mice-slimmer.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 酸奶能够使得老鼠变苗条和性感
<MeaCulpa> l98oo716
<MeaCulpa> 见多了
<MeaCulpa> 56ee5676
<MeaCulpa> 老鼠~~
<MeaCulpa> 老鼠是少数有能力无视发情期的哺乳动物，所以用来测试人类的那些药物...
<MeaCulpa> 人类的能力还是最强的
<ding0039> 新来的
<ding0039> 呵呵
<ding0039> :-D
<imtxc> imadper: .
<imtxc> imadper: 咋样
<imadper> imtxc: 悬, 内核的东西太多了
<imadper> imtxc: 我都是用户态的东西..
<imtxc> 刚才装了一个fedora16, 第一次用新版本的gnome 太纠结了  不回用
<imadper> imtxc: 感觉不是很好
<imtxc> imadper: 啊， 难度那么高？
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 不知道是难度高还是我菜, 反正我是不会...
<imtxc> imadper: 中文么？
<imadper> imtxc: 还有一些问我有没有做过rpm包什么的我表示也没有
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 中文, 人很好的一个人
<imtxc> imadper:  貌似他们那里人都很好
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 做开源的, 应该都很好吧. xwin也很好呀
<imtxc> imadper: 那天我一朋友去面试，遇到一SB面试官，为了少给点钱，在那里分析了40分钟我朋友的缺点。
<imadper> imtxc: 去的哪里??
<imtxc> NNND 这个unity桌面太蛋疼了。
<soiamso> imadper: 你说你做过deb 包，也可以的
<roylez> gfrog_working: 哇，你的基狗上线了
<imadper> soiamso: 但是我也没做过~
<imadper> soiamso: pkg的包我也没做过
<imadper> soiamso: 我就知道tar的~gz的~bz2我都得查命令, 或者用图形化来压缩~
<soiamso> imadper: 流程制动化，也是一个人搞得怎样的标志吧
<imtxc> imadper: 我那就别提了，坐错站然后打听了一路跑了一小时才找到。。。。。
<Inode_LF> roylez: 真悲催，连上了居然还没有流量
 * imadper 吃饭去, 好饿~
<gfrog_working> roylez: 那是你的基狗！
<soiamso> imadper: 例如你 C， 也总需要会写 makefile 吧
<imtxc> imadper: 今天研究了一天arm
 * imtxc 网速好慢。
<imtxc> imadper: 他家多少时间给你消息？
<roylez> imtxc: 今天跟基蛙蛋蛋打了一天口水仗
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, .. ..  ㍩ 
<imadper> imtxc: 两周
<imadper> soiamso: 恩, makefile会一些
<imadper> imtxc: 我先去吃饭, 回来聊
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 登录后，unity不出来，如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373895 我用的是Ubuntu12.04，我正常登录了unity界面，但登录进去后unity不显示，只剩下桌面图片和主文件夹图标等。只好按ctrl+alt+delete注销。然后以gnome classic登录，则桌面显示正常。 我想使用unity …
<lotutu> 有准备暑假去红帽中国实习的吗?
<MaskRay> imadper: valgrind --track-origins=yes 能指出new得到指针的值就好了
<imtxc> imadper: 掉线了
<imtxc> imadper: 他家给你多少时间给消息呢？
<imtxc> kk: ping
<imtxc> CCCCC!!!!!!!!!!!
<gfrog_working> lotutu: 只是暑假么？ 八成不收
<lotutu> gfrog, 在校还能实习吗
<lotutu> gfrog, 还是说旷课?
<gfrog> lotutu: 据说实习要至少呆几个月来着，反正也挺长时间的，1-2个月估计不会收
<lotutu> 哦, 其实呆那么长时间应该也没有关系的
<lotutu> 过了暑假就是大四了
<gfrog> lotutu: 至少6个月
<gfrog> lotutu: 刚问了下
<roylez> gfrog: 掰掰了基蛙，下班
<lotutu> gfrog, 就特别想找个Perl的实习职位
<lotutu> gfrog, 或者linux C 的
<hamo> lotutu: 想去哪个部门？
<hamo> gfrog: 被主席掰弯了基蛙？
<lotutu> hamo, 不熟悉都有什么部门,  不过听说实习生做软件测试什么的比较多的吧, 我也有点兴趣. 我学的主要是Linux C 和 Perl
<hamo> lotutu: 能坚持半年么？
<lotutu> hamo, 从暑假放假开始的话可以的
<lotutu> hamo, 要不考试什么的挺麻烦
<hamo> lotutu: 那可以去试试，这边自动化测试什么的，脚本要求比较高，不要求你用什么语言，但要能工作。C的话，内核这边偶尔会写一些内核模块什么的
<lotutu> hamo, 不会那么巧你就是红帽的吧
<lotutu> hamo, 脚本能力我还是有点自信的, 谢谢你了,我试试
<hamo> lotutu: 这边RH的人很多
<cfy> MeaCulpa: win xp的vpn server,怎么看log?
<lotutu> hamo, 嗯, 谢谢.  我晚上还有课,先下了哦
<lotutu> lotutu, gfrog 还有谢谢gfrog
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我这配置应该装哪种Ubuntu。。跪谢！英伟达芯片的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373896 脑型号联想 Ideapad S12 上网本操作系统Windows XP 家用版 32位 SP3 ( DirectX 9.0c ) 处理器威盛 Nano U2250 (1.6GHz Capable) 上网本处理器主板联想 MoutCook (威盛 VX800) 内存2 GB ( 圣创雷克 DDR2 667MHz )  …
<imadper> ...
<imadper> 红帽这么火~
<woju> hamo: 百度是不是放弃百度知道了？现在上的人越来越少了，色情广告一直没消除
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • pppoeconf经常出这样的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373899 我发现经常出现这样的故障，某天用ubuntu上网，不能上了，用xp好好的可以上，于是就重装pppoeconf，重装后又可以上网了，请问，各位是否碰到这种情况？我出现两次了（两个月）。 这是什 …
<xiaoji> 大婶们，晚上好
<imadper> gfrog:有人找你...
<gfrog> imadper: 嘛？
<imadper> gfrog: 刚有人找你..
<gfrog> imadper: 。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 准备写个统计单词个数的bash脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373901 虽然现在几乎什么都不会，曾经会过的也都忘了。可现在忽然有需求了，想要统计下stardict保存下来的单词中出现次数，再用某种方法可视化出来。 先挖个坑吧。 周末折腾折腾看 统计信息: 发表于  …
<cfy> ofan: 在？求vpn测试帐号
<zuriaake> wait
<zuriaake> 49.212.48.199
<cfy> zuriaake: ?
<cfy> zuriaake: 你在对我说么？
<imadper> cfy: ofan.me/test.bin
<cfy> imadper: ?
<twang> 这啥东东
<imadper> cf
<zuriaake> 用户名：demo 密码：demo
<imadper> cfy: 测速用的那个东西
<cfy> imadper: 哦
<cfy> imadper: 我要测试vpn
<imadper> cfy: 都一样的了~
<zuriaake> cfy 是的
<cfy> zuriaake: 不行啊
<cfy> zuriaake: pptp么？
<zuriaake> 对的
<zuriaake> cfy 我昨天测试了下，行的。
<cfy> zuriaake: 也许是我这边路由器还是限制了。。
<cfy> zuriaake: 我电脑建立个没有加密的ap
<cfy> zuriaake: 手机连上去，然后再连上电脑上建的vpn.然后在上网，这样就安全了吧
<cfy> zuriaake: 应该很安全吧
<zuriaake> 。。。。。
<twang> ...
<cfy> zuriaake: ?
<cfy> twang: ?
<zuriaake> cfy 没必要这么安全吧
<imadper> cfy: 你要做间谍了?
<cfy> zuriaake: 嗯，好。
<twang> 没必要这么复杂吧
<cfy> zuriaake: 就是要这么安全
<imadper> cfy: 何必呢? 你要这么安全, 是为了做什么坏事?
<zuriaake> 。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 没加密的wifi,连上去。上个网，密码满天飞。
<litai> 提示输入 密码？
<cfy> zuriaake: 再问下，linux的pptpd可以多用户同时用一个用户名登陆的吧
<zuriaake> cfy  可以的，设置一下
<imadper> cfy: 你电脑有vpn也没用吧? 你转发到电脑的时候, 还是满天飞?
<cfy> zuriaake: 设置下？设置？
<cfy> imadper: 我有台 电脑在学校
<twang> cfy　最好手机直接ＳＳＨ
<imadper> cfy: 对呀, 手机直接ssh多好
<zuriaake> cfy 我用的ubuntu12.04自带的pptp
<zuriaake> 也没怎么设置，就是点上点对点加密
<zuriaake> cfy 你要申请一个自己的可以点击http://49.212.9.175/entry/
<kk> zuriaake,啥网址y つなげてみる（ご利用申込登録） | インターネットVPNサービス「つながるもん」 | ベータ版につき接続完全無料サービス実施中！
<zuriaake> kk 日本的一个免费vpn
<twang> 全日文就看懂了mail
<zuriaake> 呵呵
<kk> zuriaake, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍫ 
<cfy> zuriaake: 算了。
<cfy> zuriaake: 估计学校封端口了，应该是吧。无所谓，我不翻墙，
<cfy> zuriaake: imadper: 我只要保证我wifi上网安全
<zuriaake> 我能连接上
<cfy> zuriaake: 我学校网络的关系估计
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 请问怎么把unetbootin制作的Ubuntu Live CD http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373903 unetbootin制作的Ubuntu Live CD启动后是英文的界面，请问怎么设置能让它默认中文启动？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sfcin — 2012-05-09 19:20
<zuriaake> cfy 找学校网管去。
<cfy> zuriaake: imadper: 我现在比较郁闷的是，我电脑连的上学校电脑的vpn,手机通过wifi连接电脑，但是手机连不上vpn
<maple> 用chrome看视频 找到视频的缓存文件 文件格式后缀， 要怎样才能用播放器播放啊
<maple> 有知道的吗
<maple> 用chrome看视频 找到视频的缓存文件 没有文件格式后缀， 要怎样才能用播放器播放啊
<cfy> zuriaake: 哦。。我搞错了。。
<cfy> roylez__: 主席好
<roylez_> .
<zuriaake> maple 你可以试试firefox 安装flashgot扩展
<imadper> cfy: 其实, 我觉得个人用, 安全都不是问题...
<cfy> imadper: 乱说。。。
<cfy> imadper: 我下次专门去你那边，抓包。。。
<cfy> imadper: 破你密码
<imadper> cfy: 何必嘞~
<cfy> imadper: 你报销来回路费
<imadper> cfy: 哥都走ssh的
<imadper> cfy: 毛, 我现在想回北京,  都没路费
<cfy>  imadper: ....
<imadper> cfy: 怎么一下子掉了这么多人~
<zuriaake> ～
<cfy> imadper: 其实是我kick掉的。。
<cfy> imadper: lol......
<imadper> cfy: ...你要是有帽子, 你还会怕ad?
<imadper> cfy: 你还用写自动登录?
<cfy> imadper: ?
<imadper> cfy: 话说, 写一个插件, 记录下被kick的次数, 然后月底总结本月悲情人物~
<cfy> imadper: 看log就行。然后文本处理下
<cfy> imadper: 我以前写过，处理全部的log
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 估计hamo君会蝉联的
<cfy> imadper: 记录+q ,kick ban，还有每个人的说话数量
<cfy> imadper: perl的。。。
<cfy> imadper: 手机直接添加就行么？
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 用perl方便
<cfy> imadper: 我这里好像不行啊。。。
<MaskRay> imadper: valgrind --track-origins=yes 能指出new得到指针的值就好了
<imadper> cfy: 手机直接添加什么?
<cfy> imadper: vpn
<imadper> MaskRay: 马甲哥好~
<cfy> imadper: 不是面具么。。。
<imadper> MaskRay: 这个难度比较大, 我去试试
<imadper> cfy: 我是音译+意译!
<maple> <zuriaake> 能详细说下方法吗
<imadper> cfy: 我没试过...
<imadper> cfy: 我vpn就从来没成功过...
<cfy> imadper:
<cfy> MaskRay: 你成功过吧
<cfy> zuriaake: MaskRay: 手机vpn成功过么?
<cfy> zuriaake: MaskRay: 手机直接设置就行么？手机怎么不用设置到vpn的gateway?自动了？
<cfy> zuriaake: MaskRay: 不是应该有句 route add -host vpn  gw <your gateway> <network interface>
<cfy> zuriaake: MaskRay: 不是应该有句 route add -host <vpn>  gw <your gateway> <network interface>,手机不用？
<imadper> MaskRay: ==5742== 1,000 bytes in 1 blocks are definitely lost in loss record 1 of 1
<imadper> ==5742==    at 0x402B018: malloc (in /usr/lib/valgrind/vgpreload_memcheck-x86-li
<imadper> ma
<imadper> MaskRay: 这个 at 0x402b018是不是?
<MaskRay> imadper: 不是
<zuriaake> maple 很简单的，firefox+flashgot
<imadper> ma
<zuriaake> cfy  没试过手机登录，我手机只能接电话
<imadper> MaskRay: 确实不是...
<maple> 不需要用到别的插件吗？
 * imadper 两个ma开头的, 太难了
<zuriaake> 不需要了的
<cfy> zuriaake: 哦。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你试过么？手机上vpn
<maple> flashgot可以解析youtube的视频的下载链接？？
<imadper> MaskRay: 这个我觉得是诶    by 0x8048460: main (mask.c:17)
<imadper>  
<zuriaake> maple 貌似不可以的
<imadper> maple: youtube的? netVedioHunter
<maple> 那还是不知道要怎样下载youtube视频啊。
<zuriaake> 用 imadper 那个扩展
<zuriaake> 视频下载扩展很多。
<imadper> maple: 你自己一搜索, 几十个不同的扩展都可以做到...
<MaskRay> imadper: 都不是吧
<maple> Video DownloadHelper 我原来想用这个扩展。。可是下不了
<maple> 不知道和我用的是教育网有没有关系
<imadper> MaskRay: 我直接打印出地址的程序, 单独运行, 得到的地址和这个很接近.
<zuriaake> youtube的视频确实很难搞
<imadper> maple: 跟你说了,  用我给你的那个扩展就行了
<imadper> maple: 我也教育网
<maple> 那我去试一下 谢谢了
<zuriaake> 关于youtube还是要去找方校长。
<zuriaake> chrome下那么多youtube扩展都用不了
<CyrusYzGTt> bingo
<MaskRay> imadper: valgrind 能 disable-randomization 就好了，就像 gdb 的 disable-randomization
<cfy> MaskRay: 不是可以关闭的么？
<imadper> MaskRay:  --vgdb=<no|yes|full> [default: yes]  valgrind可以链接gdb, 然后你就可以在gdb里面打印那个值了...
<cfy> MaskRay: 你说valgrind带这功能？
<maple> 我之前就是试了一些chrome的扩展。。可都下载不了 后来试了个firefox扩展也不行。。
<zuriaake> chrome下可以试试youtubedownload
<MaskRay> imadper: 好东西……我在折腾jruby，用来生成.class和.java，是在不想写java...
<zuriaake> 一个一个的试，看你的人品了
<cfy> MaskRay: 可以生成.java?
<cfy> MaskRay: 我不是被你ignore了吧。。
<imadper> MaskRay: scala...
<imadper> cfy: 可以, 把后缀一改就行.  lol
<MaskRay> imadper: 应该不是吧：int main() { int *a = malloc(3); printf("%p\n", a); }
<cfy> imadper: @_@
<imadper> cfy: 能不能执行, 怎么执行, 就是老师的问题了
<cfy> imadper: ...
<MaskRay> cfy: 学了也没法保证生产率，而且 jvm 的语言我带偏见……
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩, 这样打印出的地址, 和在valgrind的地址里打印出来的没什么区别...
<cfy> MaskRay: 什么呀。。。我说jruby可以生成java代码？
<imadper> cfy: 貌似, java成了中间代码吧?
<cfy> imadper: 可以？
<MaskRay> imadper: printf %p: 0x51db040。 at 0x4C2AF4D: malloc。 by 0x400595: main
<zuriaake> 大家碰到硬盘很热的问题么？60多度呢，我看着显示灯揪心呐
<imadper> cfy: 猜的, 要我说, 还是用改后缀的方法
<MaskRay> cfy: 只是把ruby代码原封不动贴成java的string，然后解释
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦？java可以eval?
<cfy> imadper: ...
<MaskRay> cfy: 解释jruby代码
<imadper> zuriaake: 扔了硬盘
<imadper> MaskRay: 那样你的分可能会比较可怜..
<imadper> MaskRay: 老师接受不了吧....
<imadper> MaskRay: 我先去解决一下妹子的电脑问题, 回来看看valgrind怎么跟gdb连接
<cfy> MaskRay: 你这样要悲剧。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 机器生成的代码总是比较恶心的吧。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 没有编译，直接把 jruby 源代码写成 .java 的 string，然后解释
<imadper> cfy: 马甲哥的意思是, 先弄一个ruby的解释器, 然后解释ruby代码
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 就跟你c语言里内嵌perl一样的
<cfy> imadper: jruby不是这样子的？
<cfy> imadper: 就是说 MaskRay 要把 jruby实现一遍？
<imadper> cfy: 我觉得, 不会, 他更想用现成的
<imadper> cfy: 他又不喜欢java. 他要是有时间实现一个jruby, 还不如老老实实的写出java的打作业
<cfy> imadper: 你喜欢么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 搞出来的话。告诉我声。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我也有java课。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 喜欢什么? java? 我一行都不会写...
<cfy> imadper: perl on java呢？
<cfy> imadper: perl on jvm
<imadper> cfy: 有吗? 不知道诶~
<cfy> imadper: 估计没。。。
<imadper> cfy: 我去查查
<imadper> cfy: 我擦!
<imadper> cfy: 我以为有呢!
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛好
<imadper> pocoyo: 老牛好
<cfy> pocoyo: 你来啦。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛！！！！！！！
<pocoyo> cfy: 啊。 你上次传到哪儿了。也不给我发邮件啊。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于添加新用户 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373907 Ubuntu 12.04，在安装系统的过程中，可以选择是否加密家目录。而系统安装后，想要添加新用户，却没有选择是否加密家目录的选项。如果想为新用户加密其家目录，应该怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 DarwinChan — 20 …
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<cfy> pocoyo: 我传到google code了
<imadper> cfy: 我刚添加了一个插件, 然后eval-buffer不管用呀. 然后一定要重启吗?
<cfy> imadper: 什么插件？
<imadper> cfy: perl-complete
<cfy> pocoyo: 现在有两个好玩的
<hamo> roylez__: 尾巴又变长了啊主席...
<cfy> pocoyo: anti-kick和统计命令使用次数的
<cfy> roylez__: 长尾巴主席
<pocoyo> cfy: ？
<cfy> pocoyo: http://code.google.com/p/cfy/downloads/list
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: Downloads - cfy - some stuff - Google Project Hosting
<cfy> pocoyo: 就是说被kick的话，会自动重新/join下
<pocoyo> cfy: elpa 里面有个统计命令使用次数的，不好玩。
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦？哪个？
<pocoyo> cfy: 你说的是统计什么命令？
<cfy> pocoyo: 任何命令，比如next-line这种
<pocoyo> cfy: command-frequency
<MaskRay> cfy: jruby 能用了，目前测试发现可用 swing，官网上下载扔 /opt 就行了
<cfy> pocoyo: 我用的是,keyfreq
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦？可是我不会jruby......
<cfy> MaskRay: 或许我改试试abcl?啥的，那个基于jvm的。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 我自己修改了下，让其能把self-insert-command换成具体的字母或者数字啥的
<cfy> MaskRay: 你用过手机上vpn么？
<MaskRay> cfy: 还是 clojure 吧。这个听都没听说过。jvm上的语言jruby是属于相当成熟的，有拿来运行rails的。相比之下的jython只支持python2.5。
<pocoyo> cfy: 呃。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。
<cfy> pocoyo: ?
<pocoyo> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/GseJs.jpg
<roylez_> hamo: 没空收拾你，我要收拾行李
<cfy> roylez_: 主席要去USA了？
<yall> 谁的名字这么 :em06 *** ubuntu-cn is 220.172.41.30 - http://webchat.freenode.net
<yall>     (dcac291e@gateway/web/freenode/ip.220.172.41.30)
<pocoyo> cfy: self-insert-command换成具体的字母 这个不错
<kk> yall,啥网址y freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<cfy> pocoyo: 要不我的给你看看？
<pocoyo> cfy: 好。
<hamo> roylez_ .
<cfy> pocoyo: http://paste.lisp.org/display/129378
<pocoyo> cfy: keyfreq 跟 command-frequeny 几乎一样啊
<cfy> pocoyo: 好像是啊。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 这不重复发明轮子嘛
<roylez_> hamo: 你找 gfrog 玩去吧
<cfy> pocoyo: 不是。。好像名字对外公布是command-frequency
<cfy> pocoyo: 但是命令是keyfreq，文件名也是keyfreq吧
<hamo> roylez_ 你不是已经把 gfrog 掰弯了？
<gfrog> roylez_: hamo 啥？
<zuriaake> sudo apt-get install grub2-splashimages
<zuriaake> E: 未发现软件包 grub2-splashimages
<zuriaake> 什么情况？
<zuriaake> 启动背景太难看
<roylez_> hamo gfrog 你俩慢慢对掰
<gfrog> 。。。
<cfy> roylez_:  那我呢？
<hamo> cfy: ...
<roylez_> cfy: 你想加入他们，我不会有意见滴，这是你的自由.....
<cfy> roylez_: 乐乐
<silverzhao> 升级到 cairo-dock 3.0 后，通知区域 notification area old 的图标变得超大无比，有人知道变小点儿码？
<pocoyo> cfy: 不知道，看起来是一个东西，elpa里面都有 描述也一致作者也一样晕。
<relaxssl> 好久没有来这里咯
<relaxssl> 有人说话吗
<alpha080> relaxssl: 你好，我是机器人alpha,请问您有什么需要？
<relaxssl> 机器人说话， 晕倒
<hamo> !time
<alpha080> relaxssl: 技术支持请按1,人工服务请按0,英语服务请按#
<relaxssl> 0
<pocoyo> alpha080: 我需要个妞
<relaxssl> 哈哈
<alpha080> relaxssl: 座席忙，请稍后再试
<alpha080> pocoyo: 命令参数不足，请给出详细参数，
<relaxssl> 我的固态硬盘的分区表坏了， 安装的是win7， 我想问一下ubuntu下有没有什么自动修复工具， 之前没有对分区表进行备份
<yall> relaxssl: M-x doctor
<alpha080> relaxssl: testdusj
<alpha080> relaxssl: testdisk
<freeayu> nginx + fastcgi + php　出现 502网关错误
<freeayu> netstat -an | grep "php-cgi" | wc -l
<freeayu> 0
<freeayu> 是0
<freeayu> netstat -lpn | grep ":9000"
<freeayu> 也是空的
<kk> freeayu:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<relaxssl> 请问有人知道吗
<jyfl987> fuck
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你学什么专业来着
<maple> 我安装了firefox 能上youtube 但播不了视频 怎么回事。。 chrome都没问题
<maple> youku 视频就可以看。。youtube就不行。
<maple> 有人知道是怎么回事吗。。很奇怪啊
<Cherrot> maple: 你是想问翻墙的问题还是播放器的问题
<maple> 不是翻墙问题
<Cherrot> maple: 开启HTML5了？
<maple> 是在软件里开吗？
<Cherrot> maple: www.youtube.com/html5
<maple> 我安装了firefox12
<Cherrot> maple: 不过firefox对html5视频的支持也是很好的  你继续研究吧  你给的信息太有限 帮不了你
<Cherrot> Twitter近6万帐号密码泄漏 官方称部分已禁用 - 本周一，一家名为Pastebin的网站突然发布了大量声称为Twitter用户账号与密码的信息，这些账户密码在Pastebin上分五次被发布完，共包含58978个账号与密码。Pastebin是一家供程序员分享编码的网站，但向来也是黑客喜欢发布窃取的数据的地方。
<maple> 我的意思是 我刚刚安装了firefox12 拿来上youtube 网站可以上 但视频怎么也载入不了 但我用chrome就可以上且可以看视频
<maple> 我的意思是 我刚刚安装了firefox12 拿来上youtube 网站可以上 但视频怎么也载入不了 但我用chrome就可以上且可以看视频
<maple> 我现在是在win7下。。
<maple> 觉得奇怪就来问了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 走近Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373913 刚刚尝试了一把ubuntu12.04的live usb安装成功，制作Live USB 的工具是Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.9.6，其实用UltraISO应该也可以制作一个Live USB，安装过程不 知道什么情况，提示要联网安装，然后先配置好网络，等待漫长的更新完 …
<maple> cherrot 还在吗？？
<maple> @cherrot 1
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac339167
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【碉堡】来看三哥的另类机械舞 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<Cherrot> maple: 你说的是Win7下的情况？ 不知道   怎么翻出去的？
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac339089
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 我就不说进来有福利 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> hamo adam8157 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac339089
<maple> 我用的是教育网。 ipv6 改hosts翻的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 现在到了万恶的美国 不知道买什么好
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚开完会...
<Cherrot> maple: 哦 如果浏览器内没有其他代理的话  的确挺诡异的
<roylez_> adam8157: 帮我把 Cherrot 踢了
 * One1eaf ...
<Cherrot> roylez_ 明明在看嘛……
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac339001
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【喵片】卖尼妹萌~看你妹看~~~ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<Cherrot> roylez_ 那臀部让我想到了大蒜……
<zlei> linux 无法将扩展显示器放在左边吗?
<roylez_> Cherrot: 大蒜多开胃啊
<hamo> roylez_ 你这口味换的...
<Cherrot> roylez_ ...
<zuriaake> 我用ubuntu12.04自带的empathy连不上ubuntu的irc服务器
<zuriaake> why？
<One1eaf> zuriaake: blocked
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac338701
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 不把元素周期表都吃一遍，不好意思说是中国人 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<zuriaake> xchat能连接上
<adam8157> roylez_: 网速太慢了现在
<Cherrot> roylez_ 主席口味真丰富
<One1eaf> zuriaake: 配置文件不正确
<One1eaf> roylez_: 后排的元素一般都吃不到吧
<zuriaake> oneleaf 球配置
<One1eaf> zuriaake: irssi user
<roylez_> One1eaf: 放心，在天朝，一切机会都不会少了你的
<zuriaake> 程序“irssi”尚未安装。  您可以使用以下命令安装：
<zuriaake> sudo apt-get install irssi
<genophy> zuriaake:端口对吗？
<Cherrot> roylez_ http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac339217 当个屌丝真不容易……
<kk> Cherrot,啥网址y 实拍吊丝在女生楼下告白 结果。。。 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> Cherrot: 看了
<zuriaake> genophy 我看下
<roylez_> hamo Cherrot http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac338678
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 点点爽吗？香蕉君爽吗？纯情的舔香蕉ing.... - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<hamo> roylez_ 我嚓...
<roylez_> hamo: 失望啦？lol
<hamo> roylez_ 可怜小猫了...
<zuriaake> genophy 端口是6667
<genophy> zuriaake, 改成7000试试？
<Cherrot> roylez_ 主席萌化了……
<zuriaake> genophy  失败
 * Cherrot jiero 要挂了
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • ubuntu 12.04 64位在使用wine的时候遇到关于pkcs11.so的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373916 64位下没有/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so，该如何解决呢？ 是否有一个命令能使wine能用64位的/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so呢？ 或者还是说有别的什 …
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac339176
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 男子手持菜刀抢劫运钞车 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<zuriaake> OK,
<zuriaake> empathy登录进来了
<zuriaake> anybody？
<Cherrot> roylez_ 战斗力只有5的渣渣
<adam8157> Cherrot: 你说谁
<Cherrot> adam8157 抢劫的老汉
<adam8157> Cherrot: 我还以为
<Cherrot> adam8157 。。。
<genophy> zuriaake:  <XChat> 嗯，我也两个都试了。
<genophy_D> zuriaake: <empathy>嗯，我也两个都试了。
<zuriaake> genophy 是的
<zuriaake> 以后就用自带的了，我连接的freenode
<genophy> zuriaake:  opensuse默认的konversation，恐怕得设置端口。
<zuriaake> genophy 呵呵。还是感谢
<soiamso> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac339121
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y 谢霆锋香港科技大学全英文演讲 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<soiamso> 都是中国人却全在说英语。。。。。。
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • UBUNTU12.04上 N卡这样是否算安装好了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373917 下了最新的N卡驱动 NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.49，安装完如截图，算安好了嘛？ 1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2012-05-09 21:52
<yappy> 请教： 在makefile 中，目标obj 与某个文件夹及其所有子文件夹下的 *.sql 有关，应该怎么表达？
<MaskRay> yappy: obj: xx/*.sql
<yappy> 这样不行，它只涉及到子级文件夹
<yappy> MaskRay: obj: xx/*/*.sql 这样列举更不行
<yappy> MaskRay: 关键是要表达所有子文件夹的意思
<MaskRay> yappy: obj: $(shell find xx)
<yappy> MaskRay: 这样也行？哈哈
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • minicom打印串口信息老是卡死 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373918 用minicom打印开发板串口信息，但是过不一会就会出现卡死，关闭后重新打开还是这样，有没有遇到相同问题的，求解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 job_jody — 2012-05-09 22:06
<yappy> 另一个问题：编译时出现错误提示如下：
<yappy> /usr/bin/ld: note: 'expf@@GLIBC_2.2.5' is defined in DSO /lib64/libm.so.6 so try adding it to the linker command line
<yappy> 这个如何加
<soiamso> yappy: -lm
<yappy> 写全点？
<soiamso> yappy: 这个够全了吧
<yappy> 俺是新手
<yappy> -lm 是谁的选项
<soiamso> yappy:  gcc
<yappy> ok
<yappy> thx
<MaskRay> yappy: 你这样不如用 inotifywatch 监控 *.sql 变化更新 xx 的 timestamp
<yappy> MaskRay: 为什么说不如？
<yappy> MaskRay: 性能上有区别／
<yappy> MaskRay: 性能上有区别？
<piggybox> soiamso: 谢霆锋说得不错嘛
<z123423534> 刚看了两部电影，致命魔术，午夜巴塞罗那，感觉国外的生活好幸福
<zuriaake> 。。。。
<z123423534> 在欧洲当个小地主，有片园林，好惬意
<zuriaake> 再弄把枪玩玩
<HajasLm> http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/funinfo/1/2825237.shtml
<kk> HajasLm,啥网址y [八卦江湖]公元10世纪的欧洲，圆你中世纪的领主梦~(转载)_娱乐八卦_天涯社区
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 校园网安装锐捷问题，求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373922 我不会装系统，就直接刻录光盘，也直接选择了安装双系统（win7）。我事前分出了一个30g的分区，但是没有建立新加卷。也不知道系统安装到什么地方了。现在我按照http://wiki.ubuntu.org.c …
<zuriaake> 我怀疑 kk 是bot
<zuriaake> B-)
<alvin_rxg> Avril Lavigne - I Love You
<yappy> 我的flash卡插入linux后有时能读出来（5%)，有时不能(95%)，为什么呢呢呢
<yappy> df 看不到它的信息
<MeaCulpa_> 设备有么
<yappy> MeaCulpa_: 你指什么命令的结果？ dmesg?
<yappy> MeaCulpa_: /dev ？
<yappy> MeaCulpa_: 好象没有
<MeaCulpa_> yappy: /dev下面
<MeaCulpa_> 接触不好~~
<yappy> MeaCulpa_: 不知道他对应哪个
<yappy> MeaCulpa_: 是嘛
 * z123423534 like Rebecca Hall
<alvin_rxg> twitter 出事了？
<knownbad> 没
<z123423534> 午夜巴塞罗那的结尾太出乎意料了
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 真的？ http://www.airdemon.net/hacker107.html
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 55.000+ Twitter usernames and passwords leaked
<z123423534> 感觉应该还有点戏，都让那声枪声给毁了
<knownbad> 55k accounts not huge 吧？
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/3RBRk
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Twitter hacked? Hacker leaks passwords of 'spam accounts' - Computerworld Blogs
<knownbad> 那些只是些简化的 spamming accounts password.
<sysf1> xrandr --output VGA --off --output LVDS --auto 命令通用吗?大侠们请问UBUNTU shell 命令每个版本,或者说属于专有软件？
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆君
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙君
<knownbad> 这听起来就合理些。
<sulit> 我正在努力
<adam8157> roylez_: 你啥时候出发
<roylez_> adam8157: 后天
<sulit> 雪人真在努力
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧 替我向美利坚合众国的乡亲们问好
<roylez_> adam8157: 我会告诉他们：“你们的蛋蛋在中国向你们问好～～”
<adam8157> ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 那Lotus的n饼干太甜了
<adam8157> roylez_: afk
<sysf1> A89上网本，安装UBUNTU 11.10后只能通过，外接显示器才能显示，前些天问过XwinX他现在又不在，直接使用软件中心的多屏不知道是否管用，如何安装后在未进入登录前进入配置;xorg.conf,或者在镜像里加配置，不知道12.04是否改进过？
<sysf1> 为何在live cd 桌面可以正常使用
<sysf1> ？
<alvin_rxg> sysf1: 沒問題的話，可以直接 arandr 配置
<sysf1> alvin_rxg, 找到了，谢谢！
<sysf1> alvin_rxg, 不是系统自带的
<alvin_rxg> 啥叫系統自帶的？
<sysf1> z365982546, 也在
<sysf1> alvin_rxg, 不是下载的，系统已经包含的，别笑话我了
<alvin_rxg> sysf1: dpkg -l | grep ^ii 自己找
<sysf1> ii  arandr                                0.1.3-1                                           Simple visual front end fo
<sysf1> r XRandR 1.2
<sysf1> alvin_rxg, 这个看着像是我刚安装上的， 都是 1.2的
<alvin_rxg> sysf1: 有了就行了。直接用呗
<sysf1> alvin_rxg, 哦，谢谢！我刚按好的10.10，刚用几天，还不想重装，里面还不少自己的好东西
<sysf1> alvin_rxg, 还想用用虽然不支持了
<alvin_rxg> whatever
<sysf1> 没预热，就丢掉可惜，感觉比较是第一个上网本用的，为何11.10支持的不如现在，真的要平板了吗
<sysf1> 那不是扔掉了用户？中文制定版也不出来了
<sysf1> alvin_rxg, 等到双休日在升级
<sysf1> alvin_rxg, 别误会
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<sysf1> alvin_rxg, (:》
<sysf1> 看来这环境让我污染了，不活跃了，还是大家都忙？
<maple> 谁知道怎么下载youtube的视频啊。。还是这两天下载不了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ff 插件
<maple> 什么插件 。。我用了好些插件都不行
<jiugantangmaiwu> FF 仿佛多媒体插件
<maple> 我已经试过好些插件了  flashgot  netvideohunter        video downloadhelper
<maple> 这些我都试了 都下载不了。。
<Yanbo> 下周可以玩暗黑了哈
<jiugantangmaiwu> Flashgot
<jiugantangmaiwu> 稳流
<isbasic> 哈喽
<isbasic> 深更半夜来求助了。。。
<maple> flashgot 我安装了 没作用啊
<maple> 解析出来的视频大小是  ???kb
<isbasic> 额。。。貌似现在没空指导啊
<jiugantangmaiwu> 稳流下载东西还可以，我敢觉，但是要确定地址，用netvideohunter复制地址
<isbasic> 请问有没有朋友有过建设IRC服务器的经验啊？
<jiugantangmaiwu> 我原来有时也用netvideohunter字节也显示很小，但是下载下来就不小
<maple> 我也用了netvideohunter 可以解析 但试播它显示 stream not found 解析出来是崆
<maple> 我也用了netvideohunter 可以解析 但试播它显示 stream not found 解析出来是mp4格式 但是下载不来 提示发生未知错误。。
<jiugantangmaiwu> 那是不是片源问题，给分段了
<piggybox> maple: 有个python脚本叫youtube-dl
<maple> 是被分断了。。一段1.7mb
<alvin_rxg> isbasic: ircd 么？随便装呗，大不了看文档
<maple> 现在我是用win7环境。。没有换到ubuntu 这人脚本可以用吗。。
<piggybox> Yanbo: 下周出去旅游，15号是玩不了了 ><
<isbasic> alvin_rxg: 呵呵，这个主要是方便和同事一起讨论工作用的
<alvin_rxg> isbasic: 那就装 ircd，再看文档。
<jiugantangmaiwu> 我原来遇见类似，说是89十兆，下的时候就显示8MB左右
<isbasic> alvin_rxg: 我去看看，已经安装了ircd-hybrid
<isbasic> alvin_rxg: 主要是希望能够搭建好webIRC
<piggybox> maple: 可用，不过设置比较烦
<alvin_rxg> isbasic: http://qwebirc.org/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y News - the qwebirc project
<maple> 我来研究一下。。
<isbasic> alvin_rxg: 谢谢，我去学习下
<isbasic> alvin_rxg: 我被判定成机器人了。。。
<isbasic> alvin_rxg: 囧啊
<alvin_rxg> ?
<piggybox> isbasic: 文字方式讨论工作太低效了吧？
<isbasic> alvin_rxg: http://qwebirc.org/ 有个判断是否为机器人访问的程序，结果就把我当机器人了
<isbasic> piggybox: 暂时不需要太多东西
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<isbasic> piggybox: 主要是方便两个人沟通，Linux的QQ客户端实在是不能忍受
<piggybox> isbasic: Skype?
<isbasic> alvin_rxg: 那玩意玩不来
<isbasic> piggybox: 那玩意玩不来，还是IRC来的舒服
<isbasic> piggybox: 图片需求性不那么高
<piggybox> isbasic: Skype有群体语音，远程开会很方便
<bycwsxd> 聊天室的雏形难道就是这样？
<bycwsxd> Skype群体语音和远程开会需要额外费用吗？
<bycwsxd> piggybox,  Skype群体语音和远程开会需要额外费用吗？
<piggybox> bycwsxd: 多方语音是免费的，多方视频需要费用
<bycwsxd> piggybox, 局域网可以用吗？
<bycwsxd> piggybox, 多方视频很贵吧？
<linsux> 手机导航软件哪个最好啊
<bycwsxd> ？
<piggybox> bycwsxd: 我觉得Skype一开始还是需要外网连接的，建立对话后就不需要了。至于费用自己搜一下吧
<isbasic> linsux: 目前来说百度地图还成，能找到的地点比谷歌多。
<bycwsxd> piggybox, 我的聊天文字是什么颜色？
<isbasic> piggybox: 早年尝试过，可惜长的太流氓了，就没用
<linsux> isbasic, 有没试过高德？
<piggybox> bycwsxd: ?白的
<isbasic> linsux: 试过，没感觉，定位速度也差点，当然，我用的天朝版，不给钱！
<linsux> isbasic, 百度导航貌似要流量的吧
<isbasic> linsux: 有离线地图包
<bycwsxd> piggybox, 哦，现在呢？文字颜色老是搞不好
<isbasic> linsux: 这技术不是谁专利，想做都能做的
<bycwsxd> 用的是XCHAT
<linsux> isbasic, 你意思谁想做就能做？
<linsux> 只要有地图就成？
<piggybox> bycwsxd: 我这客户端显示所有文字都是白的
<bycwsxd> piggybox, 哦，你用的是什么客户端？
<piggybox> bycwsxd: Colloquy, mac下的irc应用
<bycwsxd> piggybox, 你用的是苹果
<bycwsxd> piggybox, ?
<piggybox> bycwsxd: en
<bycwsxd> piggybox, mac好用吗？
<isbasic> linsux: 具体没查，但是这好像没那么复杂？
<Yanbo> mac 和 linux 用起来有什么不同呢?
<bycwsxd> colloquy ubuntu下有吗？
<piggybox> 没太多不同，只是mac下有些应用linux没有
<bycwsxd> 好几个晚上现在用的名字还不错，原来的名太炸眼
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 今天有个妹子对我的舍友说喜欢我,我是该有所表示呢,还是无表示呢?纠结
<bycwsxd> 仿佛现在用华为的挺多
<bycwsxd> 华为视频会议不少
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 对你的舍友说喜欢她
<linsux> 今天我女朋友的姐妹竟然约我出去玩，真是晕死
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 哦,不知该不该加妹子的扣扣
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 首先确定你自己喜欢她不？喜欢就对你舍友说喜欢她
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 不喜欢,但我现在独身很久了...
<linsux> 你把妹子的扣扣给我，我给你问问
<alvin_rxg> “独身很久了”也可以呀
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 关键是不知道这是不是一次愚人节事件,如果在愚人节她说喜欢我,我直接无视就行了,但今天不是愚人节
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 所以你得向你舍友说呀。
<LOL_> linsux: 我到现在还不知妹子的扣扣
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 对舍友说我也喜欢她?
<linsux> 小弟弟多大了
<LOL_> 21
<linsux> 还是处男啊
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 是呀
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 不喜欢的话，就说“我单身很久了”
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 哦,
<alvin_rxg> 厚黑教坏人了…
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 我喜欢中性的,就是英俊的,比如Freja Beha
<LOL_> 她是对我有所图呢?还是有所图呢?
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 让你舍友转告下“我单身很久了”
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 直接这样说不好吧,要不先当个普通朋友试试?纠结,本来今天晚上还想写个过滤文本的东东,现在一下没心情了,还不如不知道这件事呢,唉
<isbasic> 好纠结啊
<isbasic> 别人一句话，你能忐忑一晚上
<isbasic> 不容易啊
<LOL_> 额,我是半个小时才知道的
<LOL_> 刚知道半个小时,这不来这里寻求帮助来了吗
<LOL_> 这里人貌似变多了,以前貌似这个时候人才50人左右,这是说明在用Linux的人变多了吗?
<Yanbo> 刚不还有个用mac的么?我突然想在我的thinkpad上装个mac试试,不过刚查了下,好像会很水
<piggybox> Yanbo: 这个已经有很多人折腾过了，没什么意思
<Yanbo> piggybox, 是因为驱动什么的么? 没有成功案例么?
<isbasic> 07年的时候泡过一段时间
<isbasic> 那时候50在线得中午以后
<LOL_> Mac不是Linux,为什么一大堆东西貌似一样,不明白
<isbasic> 都是UNIX-like
<piggybox> 因为mac osx内核是bsd unix
<Yanbo> 因为是近亲
<piggybox> Yanbo: 嗯，驱动问题
<isbasic> 不知道MAC那个恶意软件的漏洞会到Linux上来么？
<isbasic> 我还没安装过MAC
<isbasic> 源好找么
<piggybox> isbasic: 那个flashback漏洞其实是java的漏洞。。。
<LOL_> 不懂Bsd现在跟Unix到底是杂回事,Aix iris hp-ux solaris 到底跟Unix啥关系
<piggybox> isbasic: 现在还用java的网页真是非常稀有了
<piggybox> LOL_: 搜一下就知道了
<LOL_> Unix bsd linux
<isbasic> LOL_: 一个祖宗
<LOL_> isbasic: 噢
<isbasic> LOL_: 就是后来有了不同的分支罢了
<LOL_> 该去睡了,各位晚安
<LOL_> isbasic: Bye :P
<alvin_rxg> 白干葡萄酒～2块钱的货
<isbasic> alvin_rxg: 干了也白干的葡萄酒？好贵啊
<alvin_rxg> 便宜没好货啊……
<lidashuang> hello
<kk> lidashuang, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<lvlv> 有人么
<kk> lvlv, .. ..  ㍙ 
<lvlv> 你好，我想问点问题
<lvlv> 我想写开发板上的程序
<lvlv> 用c写的，需要用arm-linux-gcc编译
<lvlv> 写程序时候需要特别注意什么么？
<lvlv> 比如我写好的程序，那么用gcc编译是不是也可以在pc上运行？用arm编译就可以在开发版上运行？
<lvlv> 额
<lidashuang> 要搭建交叉编译环境
<lvlv> lidashuang, 是所有的C程序使用gcc编译出来的就可以在pc上运行，使用arm编译出来就可以在开发板上运行？是么
<lvlv> 就是写程序不必特殊针对arm体系，写出来了用arm-linux-gcc编译即可，是么
<lidashuang> 不是写汇编的话。可以
<lvlv> lidashuang, 奥，好的，谢谢了
<lidashuang> 02:00 < lvlv> 写程序时候需要特别注意什么么？
<lidashuang> 哪方面？
<lvlv> lidashuang, 奥，就是格式之类的语法之类的
<lvlv> lidashuang, 我在去查查，太晚了，睡觉去了。晚安。
<lidashuang> 好的
<Yanbo> 有同学成功过mac os的没?
<zuriaake> aaa
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: alvin_rxg 你们的dropbox可以用吗？现在。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: alvin_rxg 很多中国的网站都上不去。
<alvin_rxg> 这跑得也太快了吧
<knownbad> Minute man.
<kk>  06:11
<xiamx> 有没有人有国内的主机？
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 下午好
<knownbad> 隐形人好
<xiamx> 没人有主机吗？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 老色鬼
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 给米国人干活太累了
<knownbad> 他们把你屁眼桶穿了？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 恩 口交时间过长
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 太累
<knownbad> 那你可以的。
 * knownbad 拜见蕉哥
<knownbad> 通常 contractor 比较没什么时间的限制。  就看你的 team leader 了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 下周更煞笔
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 8:00 到23:00
<knownbad> 你也只能怪你的 team leader 不照顾你们。
<mugebjgd> knownbad:因为客户要从13:00到23:00 用设备
<knownbad> 他妈的，你装病吧。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: team leader也在这里
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 所以阿
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 准备装怂
<Yanbo> 所以啊 装死都不行啊
<knownbad> 那应该中午后在过去。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 不可能
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 因为项目没完成
<knownbad> 那 stagger 不需要全部人都一起去。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我说的是机械
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 机械和电力部分都没完成 你说我能怎么办？
<knownbad> 哦，试机。
<knownbad> 你准备牺牲你的小鸡鸡？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 按说硬件没完，根本不需要我去
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 牺牲个鸡巴
<knownbad> 带出去玩啊，要不去干嘛？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 没有那力气
<mugebjgd> 下了
<mugebjgd> 睡觉
<knownbad> 滚
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-10
<gehaowu> ...
<gehaowu> 上海Linux用户组的体恤衫哪里印的谁知道啊。。。
<gehaowu> 我想确定一下
<roylez> tenzu: 早啊
<tenzu> roylez: 主席吉祥
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪吉祥
<tenzu> roylez: OSX 升级10.7.4, 729MB, 愁死了
<tenzu> roylez: 下载好慢
<xiamx> 继续问 有没有人有国内的主机？
<Yanbo> tenzu,你是在mac上搞的么?
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<roylez> tenzu: 你的流量...
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04使用gnome3突然一黑返回到登陆界面。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373962 12.04试过3回了。 只是在浏览网页，突然就给我一黑返回到登陆界面。要我重新输入密码。 就好像注销了似的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhai.j — 2012-05-10 9:02
<roylez> tenzu: 申请去坡坡国访问学者几天，升级完了就回来，用坡坡国的流量
<roylez> tenzu: lol
<piggybox> tenzu: 哦？osx更新了？
<piggybox> tenzu: 370MB，不过都是些无关痛痒的fix啊
<iGnome> 乐乐又想漂到外面去玩。
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 没根的
<roylez> iGnome: 神早
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙早
<roylez> gfrog: 你很勤劳呢，比蛋蛋强多了
<gfrog> roylez: 你肿末知道我在的。。。
<gfrog> roylez: 今天运动会，大家都早到
<roylez> gfrog: o...
<roylez> gfrog: 你报了跳高？
<roylez> gfrog: 还是跳远？
<gfrog> roylez: 铁人三项
<gfrog> roylez: 吃，看，玩
<roylez> gfrog: ....................
<gfrog> roylez: lol
<roylez> tenzu: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3948682
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Germany's Leading Technical University Cancels All Elsevier Subscriptions | Hacker News
<roylez> tenzu: Elsevier就是吸血螞蟥
<roylez> gfrog: http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/tenoq/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Reddit, my friends call me a scumbag because I automate my work when I was hired to do it manually. Am I? : AskReddit
<tenzu> roylez: 刚去吃早饭回来
<gfrog> roylez: @@
<roylez> gfrog: 梦想中的工作，对么？
<iGnome> 没缩放和齿轮的可怜疼疼。
<gfrog> roylez: 木看~ 出发鸟~
<iGnome> 乐乐闲得蛋疼啊
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙蹦确实比较慢，慢走...
<tenzu> iGnome: 嘛缩放和齿轮?
<dororo> 大家喜欢16：10的显示屏还是16：9的？
<huntxu> adam8157_away: = =
<dororo> 个人觉得16：9太窄了
<huntxu> 太窄還是太扁 = =
<dororo> 太扁，上下太窄
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • GIMP2.8不支持ubuntu12.04要自己编译 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373970 GIMP2.8出来了，但因为前几个版本的ubuntu没默认安装GIMP所以新版的GIMP也不支持ubuntu了。想用的都要自己编译。 编译方法http://www.gimpusers.com/tutorials/compiling-gimp-for-ubuntu，但是英文 …
<dororo> 可恨的是16：9成为主流了
<piggybox> dororo: 难道你喜欢以前的4:3?
<huntxu> dororo: 為什麽你不是覺得太寬呢
<piggybox> 估计你们用的屏幕尺寸不同
<mugebjgd> 1920x1080最好
<dororo> huntxu: 太宽就是太扁了
<lambdaq> 刚才不小心ulimit 0 了。有办法恢复到 unlimited 么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/jqSU8.jpg
<dororo> piggybox: 觉得16：10比较合理
<hamo> roylez: .
<roylez> hamo: ..
<hamo> roylez: ...
<roylez> hamo: http://www.mamabaodian.com/photos/0014/8906/%E5%96%84%E8%89%AF%E7%9A%84%E4%B8%91%E8%9B%A4%E8%9F%86.jpg
<roylez> hamo: http://www.adj.idv.tw/html/33/t-92333.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 無奇不有：陝西發現怪異蛤蟆 透明像葫蘆 - 世界地理雜記 - ADJ網路控股集團
<huntxu> roylez: 你的帽子呢
<hamo> roylez: ...
<dororo> 天气好闷热啊
<xiamx> 有没有人有国内的主机？
<wzlxx> 终于上来了，这几天都上不来
<wzlxx> 问个问题，磁盘扫描坏道的原理是什么？
<xiamx> 好问题
<dororo> 直觉告诉我原理是测试读写
<wzlxx> dororo: 求详解
<wzlxx> xiamx: 你了解？
<wzlxx> 兄弟们帮忙啊
<wzlxx> 急救啊
<antcxgjs> 想cp一个文件，结果输入成了rm，怎么办啊
<kenifanying> antcxgjs, 删掉了已经？
<kenifanying> antcxgjs, 用testdisk恢复吧…… apt-get install testdisk
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装程序出现问题，请求支持！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373974 大家好，我是linux菜鸟，最近想在ubuntu上装codeblock，根据网上的教程操作，报错： Get:1 http://mirrors.tuna.tsinghua.edu.cn oneiric/universe libwxbase2.8-0 2.8 .11.0-0ubuntu10 [594kB] Get:2 http://mirrors.tuna.tsinghua.edu.cn oneiric/ …
<chenshaoju> .
<xxd> hi
<xxd> 问个问题
<chenshaoju> hi
<kk> xxd, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<xxd> 怎么telnet虚拟机的suse10
<DaBao> 这两天，大家的 Gmail 正常不？
<chenshaoju> 你有尝试先Google一下吗？
<xxd> 我google一上午
<xxd> suse里的设施貌似正常
<xxd> 可是就是telnet不了
<chenshaoju> 虚拟机的网络工作在桥模式？
<xxd> 似的
<xxd> 可以ping通
<chenshaoju> 防火墙？
<xxd> 关了
<xxd> suse里有telnet文件
<xxd> disable的值是no
<xxd> xinetd 服务也启动了
<xxd> suse的ftp 20 21 22 23 端口都开了
<xxd> suse:~ # TELNET 192.168.182.1:23 bash: TELNET: command not found suse:~ #
<chenshaoju> 你难住我了，我只测试过Ubuntu和CentOS。你在虚拟机里telnet 127.0.0.1可通？
<xxd> TELNET 192.168.182.1:23  显示没有telnet这个command
<xxd> 是不是telnet没装好？
<wzlxx> ssh去吧
<xxd> 什么意思？
<xxd> suse为什么显示没有telnet这个命令啊
<xxd> 是不是我的etelnet没装好
<xxd> ？
<wzlxx> 哪位知道badblocks 程序的原理？
<xxd> 可是在etc里有telnet这个文件
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 正在用Fedora 17的来冒个泡吧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373976 先后用过 Ubuntu 7.10-Ubuntu 9.04 CentOS 5 openSUSE 11.1-openSUSE 12.1 Linux Mint 12 Scientific Linux 6 Fedora 17 正在Fedora 17 x86_64 GNOME下，开update-testing保持更新，很稳定，要用的软件、设置基本都有（从以前所用过的 …
<xxd> ？？
<wzlxx> 没有服务端，没有客户端吧
<wzlxx> 有服务端，没有客户端
<xxd> 哦
<xxd> 必须要光盘才可以安装吗？
<xxd> 没有光盘安装麻烦吗？
<xxd> 我也不知道装的那个是客户端还是服务端
<xxd> 我有suse11的光盘，可以给suse安装软件吗？
<xxd> 给suse10
<xxd> 各位，suse11的光盘可以给suse10安装软件吗？
<iGnome> 你进错房间了。
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Xubuntu 12.04 如何设置默认使用root自动登录 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373978 如题，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 pumilk — 2012-05-10 11:26
<xxd> 那我进哪个？
<iGnome>  /join #xxx xxx自己想。
<iGnome> 和发行版本相关的细节，去正确的地方问。
<xxd> 我今suse了
<xxd> 可是就是英文的
 * LOL_ 100+
<LOL_> iGnome: ee
<iGnome> 通常，跨版本，软件版本就不同了。不能这样安装。可说不定suse奇特，可以安装。 xxd 只能这样告诉你。
<xxd> iGnome: xiexie
<iGnome> http://huaban.com/eexpress/
<kk> iGnome,啥网址y eexpress的画板 - 花瓣
<LOL_> iGnome:  xeep lol
<iGnome> 好多美女
<lokirf> www.oooapp.com/meinvkankan
<lokirf> iGnome: 你懂的
<iGnome> 没几个好看的嘛
<longmake> 有人在不？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你搞无线电么？
<longmake> 这个怎么用？
<longmake> 我想请教一些安装锐捷的问题，有人闲的话帮帮我把
<longmake> ？
<longmake> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<longmake> 人呢
 * LOL_ 有人吗?
<iGnome> jyfl987: 不。
<iGnome> http://net.jmu.edu.cn/service/ruijie.html
<kk> iGnome,啥网址y 锐捷客户端下载
<jyfl987> iGnome: 那你知道我们这谁搞这个么
<iGnome> 没人
<LOL_> a16g_: Hi
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • Fedora 17 软件 问题 集合贴 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373983 当前系统 Fedora 17 x86_64 问题1 关机慢 开update-testing升级 kernel-3.3.4-4 systemd-44-8 问题2 xbmc退出后系统音量最大 /etc/pulse/daemon.conf 设置flat-volumes = no 问题3 千万别装synfigstudio，安这个软件系统图标会全消 …
<griffin_> hi all
<kk> griffin_, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<griffin_> 今天把ubuntu换成了中文，用了一会儿后发现速度没英文的快了，有没有人和我一样的
<griffin_> kk: 你好
<kk> griffin_, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍤ 
<griffin_> kk: 你是robot？
<kk> griffin_, 是什么让你觉得呢？  ㍤ 
<hamo> roylez: http://hothardware.com/News/55000-Twitter-Accounts-Hacked-You-Should-Probably-Change-Your-Password/
<roylez> hamo: 搜过了，没我的
<griffin_> kk: 记得上次某人和我说过
<hamo> roylez: 我嚓...哪搜？
<roylez> hamo: 二货，昨天的新闻
<roylez> hamo: 在pastebin里面
<hamo> roylez: 求地址...
<kk> griffin_, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍤ 
<griffin_> kk: robot
<roylez> hamo: http://www.airdemon.net/hacker107.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 55.000+ Twitter usernames and passwords leaked
<griffin_> hamo: 你指的是twitter的密码泄露？
<hamo> griffin_: 嗯
<griffin_> hamo: 这么看自己的帐号是否泄露了
<hamo> roylez: 貌似也没我的..话说推居然也存明文密码...
<roylez> hamo: 没你的，说明就没有明文密码
<roylez> hamo: 只是什么其他的站传染过去的吧
<hamo> 有可能是api什么的
<roylez> hamo: 50000只是twitter的很少的一部分用户
<griffin_> hamo: 请问下怎么查看自己的twitter帐号是否泄漏了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04的源在哪儿怎么改，可以用原来的源么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373986 如题哈，刚刚换了12.04，源可以用10.04的么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fenghelong — 2012-05-10 12:16
<griffin_> hamo: 哦，我已经找到地方看了。打扰你了
<ofan> holly
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<cfy> 没什么人么今天。。。。
<cfy> adam8157_away: 在么？你常去星巴克的话，连wifi，你开vpn么？
<freeayu> mac air USB Ethernet Adapter 驱动哪可以下载啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 买超级本吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 富士通的超级本超过14小时
<jyfl987> http://wolfenstein.bethsoft.com/game_EU.php 这个你们当年玩过么
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y Celebrating 20 Years of Wolfenstein 3D - The Game That Started It All
<jyfl987> ofan: 富士通的哪款？
<jyfl987> ofan: 14小时是怎么个使用？
<ofan> jyfl987: http://tech.ifeng.com/digi/nbook/new/detail_2012_03/06/12998595_0.shtml
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 富士通将推14吋超级本 今年夏天上市_科技频道_凤凰网
<debianer> 最近有好的xxx网站吗
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> xxx means...?
<madper> palomino|working: 你一说话, 估计主席就该来了...
<palomino|working> ...... , madper
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<palomino|working> 先下手为强 , madper
<ofan> debianer: youporn
<ofan> debianer: xvideos
<madper> palomino|working: 主席还不来? 他不在吧....
<madper> ofan: 人家要的是技术类网站, i你这个低俗的人~
<palomino|working> 爽，赚到了
<ofan> madper: 发给 palomino|working 看的
<palomino|working> why? , ofan
<madper> ofan: ...
<ofan> palomino|working: 你不是赚到了
<palomino|working> .........
<roylez> tenzu 帽子
<palomino|working> .................不妙
<madper> .... palomino|working ... 你小心
<ofan> nnnnd 交了一学分的学费立马没钱了 艹
<roylez> 啥时候帽子丢了呢，恨哪
<cfy> roylez: 你还没走?
<palomino|working> O_o
<jyfl987> nv搞了个开源的cuda编译器
<cfy> jyfl987: 大胡子好
<ofan> jyfl987: 大胡子好
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> >_<
<jyfl987> ofan: 额  你也学他
<roylez> jyfl987: 你咋成了大胡子？
<jyfl987> roylez: 自从我高中开始刮胡子以后 之前我是山羊胡 可是上了高中一刮  就全长了 那网吧老板都叫我大胡子
<roylez> jyfl987: 求玉照...
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 我以前也是山羊胡
<jyfl987> roylez: 我找找看
<palomino|working> 我试图通过刮胡子成为大胡子
<palomino|working> 结果还是山羊胡
<madper> jyfl987: 主席刚才说的是, 求浴照, 或者求欲照
<roylez> jyfl987: 我的烦恼之一就是胡子太稀，不能刮出各种有型的样式
<jyfl987> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/400933053/  roylez 这是轻量级的大胡子照  我人人网上还有重量级的
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 山越野人(徽州)的相册-无限接近
<roylez> jyfl987: 你长得真像“金刚葫芦娃” lol
<jyfl987>  http://photo.renren.com/photo/sp/foy-r8spOcu   roylez 这个不要被吓倒
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 人人网 - @北京 - 浏览照片
<jyfl987> roylez: 额 金刚互鲁娃？
<roylez> jyfl987: 对...
<roylez> jyfl987: 上面那张很拉风啊
<jyfl987> roylez: 恩  就是去年的事
<roylez> jyfl987: 别刮掉啊
<jyfl987> roylez: 不刮掉麻烦 胡子长吃东西都不方便  夏天也热 而且我本来刮了胡子也好看  干嘛非要留着
<roylez> ...
<roylez> jyfl987: 多可惜，为了吃么.... 这么胖了还吃...
<roylez> lol
<jyfl987> ofan: 我觉得富士通可以专做电池  各种兼容型 做得非常小 然后用3d打印机打印各种电池盒模型
<jyfl987> roylez: 吃是我的一大追求 我也没别的嗜好了  再放弃吃 那不如去做和尚了
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • fcitx没有五笔拼音怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373993 习惯使用五笔拼音，但源里面的fcitx只有五笔和拼音，没有五笔拼音，各位可有好的解决方案？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadolly — 2012-05-10 13:34
<roylez> ...
<ofan> jyfl987: 以后手机都用核能了，不需要电池
<jyfl987> roylez: 你的玉照呢  让我看看你的胡子
<roylez> jyfl987: 我的胡子，连买锋速3的价值都没有
<jyfl987> ofan: 估计以后无线功能就跟供水一样了
<jyfl987> roylez: 发出来鉴定下么
<roylez> jyfl987: 几乎没有在网上的照片呢...
<jyfl987> roylez: “几乎“
<roylez> jyfl987: twitter头像
<jyfl987> roylez: 我懒得翻墙
<jyfl987> roylez: 你们这些人啊 一点也不open
<yangWZU> 翻墙 很好的
<ofan> roylez: 求twitter号
 * hamo 乃们居然在讨论“紧肛互撸娃”？
<ofan> 继续看片
<jyfl987> roylez: 原来我公司已经自动代理了twitter 你的地址呢？
<yangWZU> goagent？
<madper> gfrog: 贵厂的openshift的官方教程略坑..略坑.
<jyfl987> gfrog: 看看  大家都痛恨贵厂的文档系统 一段都要重新加载 跟ppt一样 真是大公司风格啊
<madper> jyfl987: 不是, 是他们的文档里面, 乱加空格, 地址我复制下来, 发现里面竟然有多余的空格...
<madper> 找了好久才发现
<ofan> 啥文档 api?
<jyfl987> madper: 那是程序自动转换的 他们公司是java风格 那文档说不定就是 javadoc
<madper> ofan: opensh*t的
<jyfl987> 转换成文档的时候  为了不走样 是肯定把tab转空格的
<ofan> madper: 这个要看啥文档
<madper> jyfl987: 反正照着做, 肯定被坑就是了
<madper> ofan: 就是入门的, 教你怎么搭建第一个应用的那个文档. 我今天刚说弄一个来试试, 就卡住了
<ofan> madper: 太笨
<madper> ofan: 他们给的网址里面加空格了..
<jyfl987> madper: 我是觉得他们铁定没搞过提供公共的web服务 看看GAE的文档 真是一个天一个地
<ofan> 出错很正常
<madper> jyfl987: 但是gae支持的语言没有这个的多吧?
<ofan> 我只关心openshit有啥资源限制
<jyfl987> madper: 所以我还是勉强看了点文档
<madper> jyf
<madper> jyfl987: 恩
<roylez> jyfl987: roylez，也是这个
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 12.04的dash和launcher背景是黑色不透明的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373995 我从11.10升级到12.04，升级后发现，launcher和dash的背景是纯黑色，不透明的。不知何故？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 futurehome — 2012-05-10 14:03
<jyfl987> roylez: 果然你是个白脸的
<roylez> jyfl987: ....
<imtxc> 我记着有个把iso写到u盘里面的软件叫什么来着。。。
<imtxc> 什么Img
<palomino|working> ?_?
<madper> imtxc: dd if=xxx.iso of=/dev/sdx bs=x
<imtxc> madper: win
<madper> imtxc: 软碟通
<palomino|working> ultraiso之类的就行
<imtxc> madper: 打算装fedora16 太纠结了
<madper> imtxc: palomino|working 说的那个就行
<imtxc> madper: palomino|working 那个不行的 写得时候就会改目录名
<palomino|working> 不会阿 , imtxc
<palomino|working> 我写过无数了 , imtxc
<imtxc> palomino|working: fedora?
<palomino|working> no......
<imtxc> palomino|working: ubuntu. debian 可以
<imtxc> palomino|working:archlinux不行的。
<palomino|working> 好吧。。
<madper> imtxc: 有个dd命令的windows版本
<madper> imtxc: mandriva当年搞的
<imtxc> madper: 以前用过一个软件 ，现在实在想不起名字了。
<madper> imtxc: 恩, 我也是想不起来了..
<imtxc> madper: 你用的什么系统？
<madper> imtxc: arch
<hamo> imtxc: arch可以的
<hamo> imtxc: 可以dd
<imtxc> hamo: dd是可以，关键现在只有win
<hamo> imtxc: 有个win-dd，不过稳定性不好
<imtxc> 破水管网 下一个fedora 一早上了
<hamo> imtxc: http://www.chrysocome.net/dd
<kk> hamo,啥网址y chrysocome.net - dd for windows
<madper> hamo: 靠谱吗?
<madper> hamo: 有的发行版用dd之后不能启动的...
<imtxc> madper: 估计不怎么靠谱
<hamo> madper: 用过两次，一次成，一次不成
<madper> hamo: 霸气~ 这句话好废~
<hamo> madper: 这个要看发行版在做的时候有没有把iso作成混合模式的
<imtxc> 那个ultraiso  会自动把isolinux 改名成syslinux
<hamo> imtxc: ultra其实是用他们自己的loader来引导你的iso...
<imtxc> 然后就不行了，上次用过一个软件，不会改那个，所以可以用
<madper> imtxc: UNetbootin能用不?
<madper> hamo: 不懂... 虽不明, 但觉历
<palomino|working> LOL
<imtxc> gfrog: fedora到底能不能用U盘装啊亲
<YangNas> 各位基大家好
<imtxc> 谁装成功过给我说说吧。
<madper> imtxc: 　liveusb-creator 考虑试一下吧
<imtxc> 两天没系统用了，要疯了。
<imtxc> madper: 也不行
<madper> imtxc: 非得fedora?
<YangNas> 能啊
<imtxc> madper: 是啊，要求的
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助! 如何把化学结构的文件mol格式,转化为SVG矢量图格式? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373998 各位好! 我是化学信息学的初学者, 最近正在研究如何将mol转化为svg图的问题,我是初学者,对svg不太熟悉,希望和请教以下, 1. 如何将mol中的原子坐标与键 …
<imtxc> YangNas: 用什么写到U盘里的
<madper> imtxc: .... 那就没办法了 ...
<imtxc> 网上那些博客里面写的，全TM一样抄得 自己都不试试
<madper> imtxc: 刚才不是有人说行吗? 问问他吧, YangNas
<imtxc> YangNas: 求助。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://jandan.net/2012/05/10/orangutans-use-ipad.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 猩球崛起：会玩 iPad 的猩猩
<YangNas> ubuntu主页里有介绍一个工具，可以把iso烧录进U盘
<palomino|working> 有人给我贴过啦 , roylez
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<imtxc> YangNas: 你用过没
<imtxc> 这都挨整？
<YangNas> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button
<kk> YangNas ⇪ t: Universal USB Installer – Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux
<madper> imtxc: 𣋙
<madper> 焨
<madper> 𤳈
<madper> 㬍
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<roylez> palomino|working: http://lolsnaps.com/upload_pic/716.jpg
<palomino|working> 好老的图
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<imtxc> 我去试，装好有赏
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8970647bjw1dsshg1xw5fg.gif
<hamo> roylez: 好老..你out了主席..
 * hamo momo roylez
<roylez> hamo: 马呢？
<roylez> hamo: 把马给我找回来
<hamo> roylez: 主席你已经无马了？
<roylez> hamo: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/67bf1bb2gw1dssevujk1bj.jpg
<palomino|working> why me... , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 你豆子没磨完
 * palomino|working 磨 roylez 
<roylez> ...
<wzlxx> 求坏块识别原理……
<wzlxx> 真心求
<palomino|working> 好渴
<ofan> wzlxx: 啥块识别
<palomino|working> i'm thirsty
<wzlxx> ofan: 磁盘
<jyfl987> wzlxx: 有个校验码  如此而已
<palomino|working> 读不出来不就是坏了嘛...
<ofan> wzlxx: 识别坏块？
<wzlxx> jyfl987: 说说
<wzlxx> jyfl987: 急需啊
<wzlxx> jyfl987: 我在文件系统之上，如何检测出坏块？如何修复？
<Gray> 这里有人懂Delphi吗？
<wzlxx> ofan: 嗯，检测坏块
<ofan> Gray: nnnnn年前用过
<Gray> 那么多n....
 * wzlxx 感觉用过delphi的都是老年人
<ofan> wzlxx: 文件系统上貌似不行
 * ofan 还留着delphi2009
<Gray> 那请问谁知道关于delphi的好的irc？
<ofan> delphi是win下的
<Gray> 的确，老人32啦。。。
<wzlxx> ofan: 可以的，有个badblocks命令，就是这个作用，代码比较乱，我是想翻了
<ofan> win党不用irc
 * wzlxx 问个原理，然后自己实现一个
<Gray> 那你不是在irc吗？
<ofan> wzlxx: 文件系统不提供块级别的
<wzlxx> ofan: badblocks似乎是以逻辑扇区号定的，这也行啊
<wzlxx> ofan: 说说原理是啥？
<ofan> wzlxx: ...
<ofan> wzlxx: 是硬盘的功能
<wzlxx> Gray: delphi你可以找QQ群，估计会挺多
<wzlxx> ofan: 不是吧？
<ofan> smart什么的 提供一些自检的指令貌似
<wzlxx> ofan: badblocks命令用的不是smart
<roylez> 抠抠群，一抠一群
<orangesea> SAY OO
<Gray> 算了，那大家提供个好的VIM 频道？
<Gray> 要有很多中国人的 ..
<nyfair> ofan: win党表示中枪
<roylez> 二者不可的兼
<wzlxx> Gray: 这里VIM的就很多吧
<madper> Gray: 怎么可能很多中国人
<madper> Gray: roylez 主席就是vim大牛
<wzlxx> Gray: 就这里中国人多
<madper> Gray: 这里vim用的好的人多的是
<ofan> wzlxx: 驱动是用的smart
<ofan> badblocks只是调用的驱动
<roylez> madper: 我不是...
<madper> roylez: 不许抵赖的
<orangesea> SAY HELLO
<wzlxx> ofan: 怎么调？我在dd出来的磁盘景象上面做，badblocks也是可以的
<orangesea> SAY <HELLO>
<wzlxx> hello
<ofan> 不知道 自己google
<madper> roylez: 很多年前, 我刚开始用emacs的时候, 有个人跟我说vim一样博大精深. 那个人就是主席, 当时本着虽不明但觉厉的心态, 就认定主席是vim大牛了
 * wzlxx T_T
<kk> wzlxx, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<imtxc> madper: 因为主席不会emacs
<iGnome> madper: 他没说xterm更精深？
<imtxc> madper: 就是他打击的我没有用emacs
<madper> imtxc: 你小心被t
<roylez> 没事，这是事实
<imtxc> 速速T了我我去装系统。。。
<iGnome> 那么多ctlseq。搞死你的
<roylez> 我很公正的
<wzlxx> fuck kk
<madper> iGnome: 没..
<madper> iGnome: 他只说vim茎伸了
<iGnome> madper: 那你应该玩玩
<madper> iGnome: 不折腾了... 我还是乖乖的看书吧
<iGnome> roylez: 你又发明了“茎伸”这词？
<orangesea> 这个频道的中国用户最多吧
<roylez> iGnome: 没，不关我事
<madper> iGnome: hamo先说的
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> gaoji 的 hamo
<madper> iGnome: 一切罪孽皆因hamo
<orangesea> 有玩openshift 的嘛？
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆
<wzlxx> ofan: 我是在磁盘镜像上做的啊，怎么用smart啊？
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 请教一个sed替换的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374001 脚本内容为 #!/bin/bash str='hello \w wolrd' echo $str echo $str|sed '/\\w/Linux/' 想把\w 替换为Linux 执行结果： user@passwd:/tmp$ ./file.sh hello \w wolrd sed：-e 表达式 #1，字符 7：extra characters after command 请问要怎么写才能正确地把\w …
<ofan> wzlxx: no idea
<ofan> nnnnd 订的raspberry pi要八月才发货
<wzlxx> 痛苦中……
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆？
<orangesea> clear
<orangesea> CLEAR
<orangesea> HELP 有玩openshift的吗
<wzlxx> orangesea: 你干嘛呢？
<iGnome> openshiit果然不好玩。蛋蛋嘎嘛都不接招。
<roylez> iGnome: http://www.smzdm.com/mindflex-duel-game-idea-of-control-instrument-double-battle-edition-69-about-620.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Mindflex Duel Game 意念控制仪（双人对战版）　$69（约￥620） » 什么值得买
<iGnome> 估计我没那么强的yy功力。
<roylez> iGnome: 让你崽崽跟你老婆玩啊
<iGnome> roylez: 欺负你没。
<huntxu> roylez: 我同情你
<huntxu> roylez: 你怎么又有帽子了
<iGnome> 可以欺负嘘嘘。
<iGnome> 果然
<orangesea> 真蛋疼。。ogre3d中文论坛怎么挂了啊
<iGnome> roylez: http://imagebin.org/211777
<ofan> who buy了大菠萝3
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu 12.04 LTS无法重启 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374002 每次点击[关机...]-->[重启]然后就一直停留在ubuntu的logo页面，只有安装更新的时候系统提示需要重启，才能成功重启，但平时仍然不行。请教是何原因？如何解决？谢谢大家！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xry98 — 2012 …
<wzlxx> 谁能告诉啊？
<wzlxx> 关于如何检测磁盘的
<wzlxx> 实在是没有办法了
<madper> ofan: 出了? 预订?
<ofan> madper: 预订
<ofan> 据说还要买点数才能玩
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/211786
<madper> ofan: 看情况吧, 我的集成显卡都不知道能不能带的起来
<ofan> madper: 带不起来
<lainme> paste.pocoo.org竟然关门了
<iGnome> roylez: http://imagebin.org/211787 学学自拍的
<huntxu> iGnome: 嚓，一点没露
<ofan> 目测有A
<imtxc> madper: ,
<madper> imtxc: 搞定了?
<imtxc> madper: 还没弄呢
<madper> .............
<madper> 那你回来干嘛...
<imtxc> madper: 去面试 老问我编译过内核没  我说没 这会正在编译
<imtxc> madper: 然后无聊了
<imtxc> madper: 虚拟机里面学学折腾内核的。
<madper> imtxc: 还面?
<imtxc> madper: 也没时间了。
<madper> imtxc: 我编译过, 也没觉得有什么提升...
<iGnome> imtxc: 啥地方，需要编译工？
<madper> imtxc: 豆瓣?
<imtxc> iGnome: 哪都问。
<iGnome> 不会吧。最地等的工作了
<madper> iGnome: 很多地方都要编译工的~~
<imtxc> madper: 得，装系统去先。
<iGnome> 欺负毕业生嘛
<madper> iGnome: 比如红旗, 就要人过去编译代码, 打包什么的
<imtxc> madper:  那个软件还真可以
<madper> imtxc: 哪个?
<madper> imtxc: ubuntu给的那个?
<imtxc> madper: 不过只能用live cd的镜像， 我的dvd白下载了
<imtxc> madper: 是啊
<madper> imtxc: 何必dvd...
<imtxc> madper: 其实手头有个15的光盘，要不直接装15算了。
<madper> imtxc: 折腾... 早直接装15就好了...
<madper> 反正就是为了工作而已
<imtxc> madper: 我以为旧版已经没有支持了，不能装软件了呢。。
<madper> ....'
<lainme> 为什么scribd有下载链接但就是下不了……
<z342345345> iGnome: 五笔考试，限制输入法，怎么办？
<lainme> 果然是文件太大了么
<iGnome> 五笔，是把人训练成robot的东西。
<z342345345> iGnome: 我看了他那个server的配置文件，貌似只让用王码五笔，能把搜狗改成王码五笔吗？
<z342345345> iGnome: 不知他那个王码五笔的具体安装位置，
<iGnome> 不知道。
<z342345345> iGnome: 他那个限制输入法，貌似是靠名字来判断的，如果我能让王码五笔和搜狗换下名字，就好了
<nyfair> z342345345: 把五笔的词库导入拼音输入法，再调整下词频就得了
<nyfair> 平时打字用拼音，看着字打用五笔，不冲突啊
<z342345345> nyfair: 不是很理解
<nyfair> z342345345: 无他，就是五笔拼音混输而已
<nyfair> z342345345: 很多输入法都有这功能
<z342345345> nyfair: 那个王码五笔86版能这样做吗？
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡
<roylez> lainme: 毕业了没？
<lainme> roylez: ……早着呢
<nyfair> z342345345: 那个输入法我没用过，我用qq的
<z342345345> nyfair: 把拼音的词库导入五笔输入法？
<nyfair> z342345345: 你的作弊要求自然达不到
<z342345345> nyfair: 为什么
<nyfair> 话说这年头为什么还会有五笔考试
<z342345345> nyfair: 学校蛋疼
<lainme> 什么学校，竟然考五笔
<z342345345> 垃圾学校。。。
<z342345345> lainme: 你对五笔作弊有啥想法没
<lainme> z342345345: 没有。可以联网么
<z342345345> lainme: 貌似不可以，但是能连U盘
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • [求助]无法关机12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374008 12.04amd64版本，硬件i3+asus saber tooith p55，使用gnome3界面。经常性无法关机。表现为按下关机按钮后系统死机，卡住不动。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tandkzy — 2012-05-10 15:50
<z342345345> iGnome: 帮我想想怎么办呀，无所不能的神
<z342345345> lainme: 我可以用手机让电脑连上网
<madper> 做
<z342345345> lainme: 不过速度最快只有60KB
<madper> z342345345: 快点儿学会五笔吧...
<z342345345> madper: ...
<lainme> z342345345: 无解。想下怎么带五笔词根表进去
<z342345345> lainme: 这个可以带字根表，我还用android下了个五笔字根搜索，但是要求是10分钟100个字，我用那个软件只能10分钟60个字
<iGnome> 不是有反查五笔的网站嘛。
<lainme> z342345345: 简单的自己就记下来了。10分钟100个不难。其他的网上查
<iGnome> 10分钟100个字？
<lainme> 拼音都打一页了……
<iGnome> 啥破学校哦
<z342345345> lainme: iGnome ,网上查的能连词吗？就是把多个字的五笔一下反查出来，我那个软件一次只能查一个
<madper> z342345345: 大学? 考五笔干嘛? 还要强迫学生用什么输入法? 万一有人喜欢仓节怎么办?
<iGnome> 找找不就知道了嘛。
<z342345345> madper: ...
<iGnome> 首尾码其实容易多了。
<lainme> z342345345: http://qq.ip138.com/wb/wb.asp?
<kk> lainme,啥网址y 五笔编码查询 汉字在线翻译为拼音 http://www.ip138.com
<z342345345> iGnome: 嗯，我找找
<z342345345> lainme: 嗯
<iGnome> lainme: 最近有好玩的没。
<lainme> iGnome: nano thin film. thin film solar cell
<iGnome> 。。。@@@
<tenzu> 神看不懂鸟语 LOL
<iGnome> 是啊。鸟妹朵。
<z342345345> 。。。
<tenzu> lainme: 想ban了神么?
<iGnome> 疼疼，你胆子这么大了？
<lainme> tenzu: 不太会
<nyfair> madper: 仓节就是拼音啊
<madper> nyfair: 粤语拼音?
<nyfair> madper: en
<lainme> 我们办公室一位看了一周TVB，现在竟然能听懂粤语了，还能说几句
<madper> 在广州三年了, 至今不会粤语...
 * tenzu 喝咖啡去了...
<madper> tenzu: 请客, 一起喝
<iGnome> 最土的土语嘛。
<madper> iGnome: 恩, 粤语很老了. 很多年前从湖南湖北那边传过来的
<madper> 煚
 * nyfair 表示11区动画看了N年，现在能听能看了，说和写能力仍旧为0
<lainme> 光电效应什么的全忘了
<madper> lainme:量子物理/
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 在ubuntu的software center里面装了lyx却一直crash? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374009 如题，每次保存的时候lyx就崩溃了。这是神马情况？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 colruyt — 2012-05-10 16:09
<roylez> tenzu: 天大管咖啡？
<orangesea> 还是中文好啊。。去别的频道全鸟语，看着真费劲
<roylez> nyfair: 你就学了一裤吧
<nyfair> roylez: 我送你去埃及东部旅游吧
<z342345345> roylez: 额，人家是女的。。。
<roylez> z342345345: ....
<roylez> nyfair: 妹子？
<nyfair> roylez: 去西奈山忏悔吧
<roylez> z342345345: 死实习生也不早说
<roylez> nyfair: 忏悔啥，没必要
<z342345345> roylez: ...
<z342345345> roylez: 我又不是实习生。。。
<roylez> z342345345: 哦
<nyfair> roylez: 死ね！
<iGnome> madper: .. 扯吧
<madper> z342345345: 主席只是想t你... 你是不是实习生不重要~  :)
<madper> iGnome: 什么??
<roylez> nyfair: 我会念日语，不过只限英文写的
<z342345345> roylez: 去比良坂忏悔吧
<roylez> nyfair: 比如 matsumoto 这种
<z342345345> nyfair: 你喜欢EVA吗
<z342345345> nyfair: 我小时候很喜欢
<nyfair> z342345345: 小时候喜欢和现在喜欢的地方不一样
<iGnome> nyfair: 是日本鬼子
<nyfair> z342345345: 小时候主要是由于中二扯圣经
<iGnome> 还配了输入法。
<z342345345> nyfair: 那你现在看啥？推荐几部
<nyfair> z342345345: 4月番？
<z342345345> nyfair: 我现在在看"这个是僵尸吗“
<nyfair> z342345345: 4月我只追了saki
<roylez> iGnome: matsumoto是大神，比你这阿姨神强多了
<iGnome> 鬼知道你扯的什么。
<nyfair> roylez: 松本是谁？
<roylez> nyfair: matz
<nyfair> roylez: 。。。
<iGnome> 打倒一切日本的
<nyfair> roylez: 我以为是他喜欢的某个拍片的
<roylez> nyfair: 你倒是懂的挺多
<roylez> iGnome: 还不下班？
<nyfair> roylez: 嘛嘛，生活压力大啊，魔都2w不如狗，平时要留心多充电
<roylez> nyfair: 你一月2w？哪个公司？介绍我去不
<roylez> nyfair: 充的好电...
<nyfair> roylez: 在上学
<Cherrot> nyfair: 在上学就2w了啊 ！
<roylez> nyfair: ........
<z342345345> nyfair: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1580012350
<kk> z342345345,啥网址y 呵......呵呵......._这是僵尸吗吧_百度贴吧
<roylez> nyfair: 你继续充电
<madper> roylez: 主席band几了, 怎么会没有2w?
<iGnome> roylez: 穷疯了？
<roylez> madper: 7
<roylez> iGnome: 恩
<roylez> iGnome: 都是你害的
<iGnome> 换吧。去蛋蛋家
<roylez> iGnome: 一早说可以帮你投资的
<z342345345> madper: 不是ring吗？
<imtxc> madper: hi
<madper> roylez: 早升~
<madper> imtxc: 搞定了?
<iGnome> 你那脚本炒股的？估计那股票，全没了。
<madper> z342345345: 什么?
<imtxc> madper: 没 懒得搞了实在
<madper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> 炒股脚本？
<imtxc> 额，以前谁说有上门办卡的呢？
<imtxc> 招行
<imtxc> madper: 你的实习有戏没了
<madper> imtxc: 暂时还没呢, 等消息, 不过我不看好自己...
<imtxc> madper: 哦啊，我旁边这研究生妹子 也找实习呢，全是大牛公司
<madper> im
<madper> imtxc: 人家比你大吧..
<imtxc> madper: MM大
<madper> imtxc: ..
<imtxc> madper: 哦对了，你还是去rf面试下实习吧，我那天看了，里面就没几个男的，全是白大腿黑丝袜
<Cherrot> imtxc: rf是哪啊 这么好
<madper> im
<imtxc> Cherrot: red-flag
<iGnome> 不是红丝袜？
<madper> imtxc: 这么好... 我有女朋友了, 别引诱我...
<madper> imtxc: 淡定淡定...
<imtxc> iGnome: 没看见红的。
<Cherrot> imtxc: 哦
<iGnome> xx 会骂你的。 imtxc
 * madper 我是有家室的认了... 淡定, 淡定...
<imtxc> iGnome: 他不在啊。
<imtxc> haha
<imtxc> madper: 你那异地，就不要瞎想了再。
<iGnome> 在。另外一边掐架
<madper> imtxc: 我上完这学期就回去了, 功德圆满
<imtxc> madper: 说真的，你女朋友在哪个学校，我周末帮你去看看去。
<madper> imtxc: 说真的, 我没可能告诉你的
<imtxc> madper: 不够哥们
<madper> ........
<imtxc> 那就希望他掐赢了，心情好就不骂我了。
<imtxc> madper: gnome3你用过没 怎么那样
<madper> imtxc: 用了好久了都
<madper> imtxc: 挺好的
<imtxc> madper: 啊？我用了会很难啊。
<madper> imtxc: 挺好的呀
<madper> imtxc: 反正省了我用gnome-do了
<imtxc> madper: 图
<madper> imtxc: 什么图?
<lainme> 为啥搜太阳能电池都要出来ubuntu
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何隐藏面板上通知区域 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374010 UBUNTU12.04 知道用alt右键——添加到面板——通知区域 但是貌似只有添加，没有删除啊，通知区域就一直霸占着地方，看起来很烦啊。 菜鸟请教高手，谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 yubingwen007 — 2012-05-10 16:37 …
<imtxc> madper: 屏幕截图 我看看你gnome3
<madper> imtxc: 恩
<imtxc> madper: 为嘛我就不会用呢。。。。
<cfy> madper: 为啥不^i呢？
<madper> cfy: 什么东西?
<cfy> madper: 我现在连着没有密码的wifi.然后，vpn连上学校电脑，再上网
<imtxc> cfy: 有I会被我kick
<cfy> imtxc: why?
<madper> cfy: 还是没理解...
<yubingwen> 有人没
<cfy> madper: 为啥不imadper
<imtxc> cfy: 因为那样别人跟我说话会很烦
<madper> cfy: 今天网络抽风, emacs不能用了
<yubingwen> 菜鸟问个问题，谢谢
<cfy> madper: ....
<cfy> madper: imtxc是谁？
<madper> cfy: erc连不上, 我就用weechat什么鸟了
<cfy> madper: ...
<madper> cfy: 他也来了挺久了吧
<yubingwen> 怎么去掉ubuntu面板上的通知区域啊
<imtxc> madper: 我已经用了两天chatzilla了
<iGnome> cfy: imtxc 是妹朵
<cfy> madper: nick，我记不住。太多了
<madper> imtxc: http://imagebin.org/211797
<yubingwen> 就是alt右键——添加到面板——通知区域哪个
<cfy> iGnome: 妹朵是谁？
<iGnome> 擦
<madper> cfy: 恩, 我就讨厌名字前面加一个i的
<imtxc> 擦。。
<cfy> 妹朵是谁啊。。。。
<iGnome> 以前不是有 imadper?
<madper> iGnome: 谁?
<iGnome> 看log。肯定有这nick
<mtxc> madper: 你的好基友
<madper> iGnome: 哦, 不认识, 也不会看log...
<iGnome> lol
<mtxc> madper: 我了个去，你好大的屏幕
<madper> mtxc: 双屏幕...
<mtxc> madper: 哦啊 牛
<mtxc> 啊 hamo怎么了
<cfy> roylez: 可怜的 hamo_web
 * hamo_web 踢主席....
<mtxc> -b 是什么意思？
<cfy> hamo_web: 你完了。。。
 * hamo_web 践踏主席...
<madper> mtxc: 你这种吊丝是理解不了高帅富的~
<cfy> iGnome: 那妹朵肯定不常来irc
<cfy> iGnome: 连-b都不知道
<mtxc> cfy: 科普
<gobot_hamo>  hi! verne.freenode.net 005 gobot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<hamo_web> gobot_hamo: 践踏: roylez
<cfy> mtxc: 啥事妹朵？
<gobot_hamo>   roylez : 代表主人践踏你！
<cfy> mtxc: 啥是妹朵？
<iGnome> 乐乐这干嘛
<mtxc> madper: 那它没有个任务栏什么的么？
<madper> roylez: ....
<madper> hamo_web: ....
<madper> mtxc: 好像没注意有
<hamo_web> ....
<madper> mtxc: 需要吗?
<mtxc> madper: 那多不方便啊
<mtxc> madper: 当然需要
<roylez> hamo_web: 活不了多久的 /kickban 就一个命令
<madper> mtxc: 不需要呀
<mtxc> madper: why
<iGnome> g3浪费一条面板的空间的。 mtxc
<madper> mtxc: 反正我一直没用那东西, 也活的挺好的~
<mtxc> madper: 双屏幕怎么接
<iGnome> js也没compiz流畅
<madper> mtxc: 第一步, 买一个额外的屏幕
<mtxc> madper: 有了。
<hamo_web> roylez: ...
<madper> mtxc: 接上去..
<mtxc> madper: 往哪接？
<madper> mtxc: 笔电? vga或者hdmi呀
<mtxc> madper: 显卡那里只有一个接口啊
<madper> mtxc: 那你没戏了..
<hamo_web> tenzu: 疼博士...
<mtxc> madper: P 你怎么接的？
<madper> mtxc: 多少年前的显卡了, 怎么只有一个接口
<hamo_web> iGnome: 神...
<mtxc> madper: 不清楚啊。
<madper> mtxc: 我笔电, 除了自带显示器之外, 还提供了两个接口
<mtxc> 我的电脑后面都快接满了。。。
<madper> mtxc: 你从兰州到北京, 还带着台式机?
<madper> mtxc: 辛苦了..
<mtxc> madper: 这不在这里打工么。
<cfy> ee都下班了。。
<madper> cf
<mtxc> madper: 他们的电脑
<madper> cfy: 别想了, 我们没有下班这个概念
<cfy> madper: ...
<madper> mtxc: 哦, 就一个接口没戏的吧
<mtxc> madper: 神上班的是什么地方到底
<madper> mtxc: 得单独买卡才行
<mtxc> Evanescence: 好啊。
<madper> mtxc: cfy知道, 可能是什么芯片厂吧?
<Evanescence> mtxc: hi
<mtxc> cfy: 从实招来
<cfy> madper: mtxc: ee是神啊
<cfy> madper: mtxc: 你说在哪工作
<madper> cfy: 长沙
<roylez> nyfair: 妹仔
<Evanescence> 请问有谁知道刷Android手机系统吗? 2.3版本能不能刷到4.0 ?
<hamo_web> Evanescence: 看机型...
 * Cherrot 妹朵是什么……
<mtxc> cfy: 哦啊
<roylez> Cherrot: 妹子一坨
<Evanescence> hamo_web: HTC G18 and HTC G14
 * roylez_ hi, all!
<cfy> madper: ?
<imtxc> madper: 你业余了，应该是买的转接头什么的就好
<Cherrot> roylez: 妹子都用坨了，那得是多大的块头啊……
<imtxc> roylez_: ....
<cfy> roylez: hamo咋了？被你打坏了？
<Cherrot> roylez_: ！！
<madper> imtxc: 毛, 一分二的转接头? 别逗了
<madper> imtxc: 你就一个接口, 怎么接两个显示器?
<imtxc> madper: 不然呢，谁家网卡那么多接口啊
<madper> imtxc: 网卡?
<madper> imtxc: 你究竟要干什么?
<imtxc> madper: 显卡
<madper> imtxc: 很多人家的显卡都好多个接口
<madper> imtxc: 你一个接口就是只能一个显示器
 * roylaz Hi all
<Cherrot> roylaz: ！！
<Cherrot> roylaz: 勇气可嘉
<imtxc> madper: 不至于吧
<roylaz> Cherrot: 谢谢
<madper> imtxc: 我在实验室的台式机, 后面三个接口
<imtxc> roylaz: hi
<roylaz> roylez: hi...
<Cherrot> roylaz: 那个机器人呢  我还想玩玩呢……
<madper> imtxc: gts250, 很老的显卡了
<imtxc> madper: 等等我看我显卡型号
<cfy> 有点乱。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教交换空间的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374011 网上说交换空间可以使用这种方法：sudo apt-get install swapspace 说这种方法的好处是swapspace会根据需要智能长大或缩小 我把ubuntu装到U盘，考虑到U盘空间小，想使用这种方法 于是U盘只分一个区/ 装好系统后sudo apt- …
<imtxc> madper: ati hd5400
<madper> roylaz: hamo?
<roylez> roylaz: 忘了给你解封了
<roylez> roylaz: 可怜的
<madper> imtxc: 反正, 要是只有一个端口, 就只能一个显示器, 不加其他设备的话
<roy1ez> hi
<kk> roy1ez, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<Cherrot> imtxc: 意志不坚定
<imtxc> Cherrot: 看
<Cherrot> roylaz: 原来是被ban了啊……
<Cherrot> imtxc: 看到了……
<imtxc> op可以互相办不？
<cfy> imtxc: 这样就没意思了。。
<imtxc> cfy:  哦啊
<imtxc> madper: 最近审美观变了， 觉得黑色的终端不好看了，应该是看黑丝审美疲劳了
<cfy> imtxc: ............
<roylez> imtxc: 跟好看不好看一点关系都没有，主要是不会看得太累
<imtxc> roylez: 你的那个Xterm 太黑了也， 现在还用的那个么主席
<roylez> imtxc: 显然
<Cherrot> roylez: 为啥用xterm呢？是没的选择么
<roylez> Cherrot: 确实是没的选择
<roylez> Cherrot: 找不到更好的了
<cfy> roylez: 其实我觉得白底，黑字也不错
<Cherrot> 哦 对 主席肯定不用 gnome 这类的……
<cfy> roylez: 黑底白字有时。。太黑了。。
<roylez> gnome-terminal又慢又丑
<roylez> cfy: 果然是渣c
<roylez> Cherrot: http://i.imm.io/oOTg.png
<imtxc> roylez: 果然还是这么黑这么花
<imtxc> github变好看多了
<Evanescence> 请问有什么PDF阅读软件是支持标注的? evince貌似不行啊.
<palomino|working> 听说foxit支持
<palomino|working> 不过我没试过
<nyfair> Evanescence: 平板和手机上的一般都有
<Evanescence> nyfair: 有什么? 你是说标注?
<debianer> 请问，google driver为何没有linux客户端？
<debianer> 这样不能同步本地文件夹哦
<imtxc> google driver 还没用过呢。。。
<nyfair> Evanescence: 然
<Evanescence> palomino|working: 没找到福昕的软件包啊,名字叫什么?
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 每个文件名后多了个inode/directory http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374013 如题，很奇怪。不知怎么搞的突然在每个文件夹出了个inode/directory。我毛都没干啊！希望大仙指导一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 flg618730 — 2012-05-10 17:24
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a large trout
<Evanescence> nyfair: who the hell are you ?
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a frozen tuna
<nyfair> Evanescence: install windows7 first, then install foxit reader
<Evanescence> nyfair: you should get a kick ass
<tenzu> roylez: 自己去喝
<nyfair> Evanescence: 先把你踩死
<z342345345> Evanescence: 你为啥要骂人家
<Evanescence> z342345345: 他叫我去安装windows7 然后安装Foxiet...
<Evanescence> z342345345: 再说我也没骂他啊
<nyfair> Evanescence: 你自己问怎么装福昕
<z342345345> Evanescence: 那又怎么了，你就去装吗，我想装还装不了，
<z342345345> Evanescence: who the hell are you 还不算骂人吗
<Evanescence> nyfair: 我问那包叫什么,我在linux搜索不到
<nyfair> Evanescence: 我的意思就是别搜了，先装windows
<Evanescence> z342345345: 这句翻译是: 你到底是谁? 不是有the hell就是
<z342345345> Evanescence: ...
<Evanescence> shit, 我傻逼了,
<nyfair> Evanescence: 你当我不知道hell用来骂人？
<z342345345> Evanescence: 好吧，我英语很渣，不知hell是啥意思
<nyfair> Evanescence: WTF are you
<nyfair> z342345345: 就是这意思
<z342345345> Evanescence: 我看的麦田的守望者的译本把who the hell 之类的翻译过来不是很好听，你或许可以看下
<palomino|working> 试了一下，okular可以 , Evanescence
<Evanescence> palomino|working: thanks
<palomino|working> np
<debianer> google drive 和输入法为何只支持windows呢？
<nyfair> debianer: 度娘pan和度娘ime也只支持windows
<wzlxx> linux下有没有判断一个fd是不是此进程已经打开的？
<palomino|working> fd?
<wzlxx> 嗯
<wzlxx> 文件描述符
<wzlxx> 一个函数接受文件描述符参数，里面得判断下打开过没有吧？
<palomino|working> 我不懂...
 * palomino|working 匿了
<wzlxx> 汗
<tenzu> 囡囡走了
<freeayu1> hi
<kk> freeayu1, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<freeayu1> I have two computers, so two freeayu people now
<sulit__>  /nick yi
<z342345345> nyfair: 你今天怎么这么活跃。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 东南大学宿舍ipv6test用不了啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374015 东南大学宿舍ipv6test用不了啊，有东大的吗？ 能连接上bras，但是改hosts没用了，.sixxs.org也没用了 统计信息: 发表于 由 Guxen — 2012-05-10 17:41
<sulit> 你们好
<sulit> 那个xchat的python插件文档就那么一页吗？
<sulit> 请各位 大仙指点
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，忙什么呢
<zuriaake> 吃完饭了
<drrr> 发现instantbird已经蛮好用了
<drrr> 支持协议和pidgin一样，不过插件明显多
<sulit> suyi: hi
<suyi> nick mengyi
<sulit> mengyi: hello
<mengyi> sulit# hello
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求大家帮忙？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374026 我安装了Ubuntu10.04桌面版本，我的机器配置是nvidia 450的显卡，我现在给成功安装了驱动，可是它的resolution最大只有640x480，怎么才可以设置高一些，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zjc801 — 2012-05-10 19:01
<zh> 可以在“系统设置“中设置
<mengyi> sulit# hi
<mengyi> sulit: hi
<zlszk> 在网上看软件包的依赖，看到XXX本虚包由YYY填实，请问虚包是什么意思？
<sulit> hi
<sulit> say  mengyi  hi
<kk> sulit, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<cfy> madper: 用jruby开发个android程序不错
<mengyi> sulit: he
<yall> zlszk: 就是当有多个软件可以选择的时候，依赖其中一个包的。
<madper> cfy: 不用这么麻烦, 不是有aes还是叫aep还是叫什么别的的东西的
<madper> cfy: 可以子还接跑ruby/perl
<cfy> madper: r4la啥的？
<cfy> madper: 不过要做成.apk的。
<cfy> madper: common lisp行么。。
<madper> cfy: r4la?这么难听的名字? 干嘛的
<madper> cfy: 貌似不行, 我给你查查吧
<cfy> madper: 貌似clojure行
<madper> freeayu1: cl不行吧
<madper> cfy: sl4a貌似只支持一些脚本语言
<madper> cfy: clojure本身就是在jvm上面执行的, 能用很正常呀
<cfy> madper: 嗯
<cfy> madper: 那就行
<madper> cfy: sl4a究竟是个什么东西, 这么难听得名字
<madper> cfy: 错了
<mengyi> sulit: he
<madper> cfy: 我想问的是你刚说的r4la, 到底是什么
<madper> cfy:
<madper> cfy: http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/downloads/list
<kk> madper ⇪ ti: Downloads - android-scripting - Scripting Layer for Android brings scripting languages to Android. - Google Project Hosting
<cfy> madper: ....
<cfy> madper: 就跑脚本吧。
<madper> cfy: 非官方的? 官方的貌似就是sl4a一个吧
<cfy> madper: 我名字记错了吧
<cfy> madper: 算了，太麻烦。。。有点想写个，垃圾短信拦截的
<madper> cfy: 本来sl4a就够难听的了, 你一记错了, 就更难听了...
<cfy> madper: ....
<madper> cfy: 数据挖掘? 你怎么识别垃圾短信?
<cfy> madper: 贝叶斯算法啥的嘛，如果要写的话，就研究下嘛
<madper> cfy: 倒是我现在用的黑莓, 有什么办法让我用非java来开发一下吗? java实在没兴趣
<z365982546> test
<cfy> madper: 黑莓能用啥？
<madper> cfy: 朴素贝叶斯? 恩, 我用过那东西, 效果很赞的
<kk> z365982546, .. ..  ㍫ 
<cfy> madper: 哦。
<madper> cfy: 我知道的只有java
<cfy> madper: ...
<madper> MeaCulpa: 大佬, 黑莓除了java, 还能用别的语言开发吗?
<cfy> iGoogle: ee好
<zlszk> yall: 谢谢
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 感激不尽！ubuntu12.04中安装amsn的问题，有经验的高手来。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374027 升级到ubuntu12.04后，发现软件中心里面没有amsn了，后来自己安装，老是这样那样的问题，英文不好难以解决，因此希望ubuntu12.04的用户成功安装amsn最新版的传授经验， …
<madper> cfy: 我疯了, blackberry 搜perl, 是他的一款手机型号, 搜ruby, 还是一款手机型号
<cfy> yall: 吐水鸭
<cfy> madper: .....
<madper> cfy: 这tm怎么搜索!
<cfy> madper: 放弃吧，，
<madper> cfy: 完全是脚本杀手, 把脚本名称定为手机型号, 一辈子都别想搜到想要的东西
<cfy> madper: ........
 * madper 网终于好了
<imadper> cfy: ...不容易...
<cfy> imadper: 我手机连wifi,连vpn已经40minutes了
<cfy> imadper: ...
<imadper> cfy: 放弃吧
<cfy> imadper: 放弃啥，都能用了。。。
<imadper> cfy: 我以为连的动作持续40分钟了..
<cfy> imadper: ....
<imadper> cfy: 什么手机, 这么麻烦?
<debianer> 小米手机能刷meego系统吗
<cfy> imadper: 确切的说是连上了40mintues了
<imadper> debianer: 去抢主席的手机
 * imadper meego的后代都出来了...
<imadper> cfy: 只有rim的那个平板才支持c/c++开发...
<cfy> imadper: 额。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 大胡子好
<yall> ls
<debianer> imadper: 小米比主席的N9还要好
<cfy> yall: 吐水鸭好
<yall> cfy:
<imadper> debianer: .......主席好多手机呢
<imadper> debianer: 貌似是
<soiamso> debianer: android切换语言报一剑之仇的机率很大
<cfy> yall: .
<debianer> 基于linux的tizen系统出来了，三星和intel合作推出的
<debianer> soiamso: 什么切换语言
<imadper> debianer: 不就是meego的衍生物吗?
<soiamso> debianer: 直接吧 oracle 买回来的 Sun 变成废品
<Evanescence> 期待B2C的路过....
<soiamso> debianer: go 的可能性很大
<imadper> soiamso: 推go的话, 成本太高了
<imadper> soiamso: 没什么人慧德
<imadper> s/慧德/会的/
<zuriaake> 我突然发现unity挺好的呀，没那么恐怖吧
<soiamso> imadper: 成本很低， 就跟 object c 也是很少人会的
<freeayu1> soiamso  用什么虚似机比较好
<imadper> soiamso: go是什么样子的我都没见过, 我去查一个go的helloworld看看去
<debianer> soiamso: 什么go？
<Evanescence> go, 和 dart都不错,
<soiamso> freeayu1: 要看用来干什么？
<imadper> dart我更看好~
<freeayu1> soiamso mac下无法用网银，想虚似机装个xp，就用网银
<zuriaake> 木人理我么？unity没那么遭吧～
<debianer> http://bbs.tizenchina.com/
<kk> debianer,啥网址y 泰泽论坛-中国最大Tizen论坛|软件|游戏|系统|手机-泰泽网
<soiamso> imadper: 现在算上 WP， 也分成三个语言，所以没理由为 java 托大腿
<soiamso> freeayu1: virtualbox, oem xp , 修改 slic
<imadper> soiamso: 三个? java/csharp/还有呢?
<imadper> soiamso: oc..
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ELinks浏览中文网页是乱码，怎么解决？？？？？？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374028 ELinks浏览中文网页是乱码，怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hack8023 — 2012-05-10 19:38
<freeayu1> soiamso slic是什么？
<soiamso> imadper: android会这么多人用，主要是便宜，所以把java的授权费搞走会更多人用。
<imadper> soiamso: 恩, 刚看了眼go, 不丑
<debianer> soiamso: 是否把java的授权费搞掉了？
<soiamso> imadper: 就是一个后备方案。
<debianer> imadper: 什么go
<freeayu1> debianer go语言
<imadper> debianer: 什么什么go呀? 就是个编程语言呀
<debianer> freeayu1: 哦？google搞的？
<iGoogle> t/Clear
<soiamso> imadper: 如果google 出来抢 oracle的数据库生意，oracle 绝对抗不住。趋势就是oracle这种数据库公司生意越来越少。
<imadper> soiamso: 现在数据库都倾向于不走关系型数据库了, oracle肯定也在搞, 就是还没推出来吧
<debianer> soiamso: 要是小米真的能刷debian就好了
<soiamso> imadper: 主要是把慢速数据搬到其他公司，只有实时性强的才会在内部建数据库。
<debianer> android原来说是基于linux的，结果一点都不象了
<imadper> debianer: 很像呀
<debianer> 反倒越来越像windows，后台总是莫名其妙的占内存
<soiamso> debianer: 吹吧，smartq 走这个线路的时候就证明，应用为王
<imadper> debianer: 标准的linux
<imadper> debianer: 开个shell一样用
<debianer> imadper: 什么开个shell?
<soiamso> debianer: 后台内存大是linux的特点
<debianer> imadper: android能开shell吗
<debianer> imadper: 我怎么不知道怎么打开哦
<imadper> debianer: .............
<soiamso> debianer: android SDK
<debianer> soiamso: 你就告诉我手机上怎么打开shell
<soiamso> debianer: 上面就是答案
<soiamso> freeayu1: 知道怎样搞了嘛？
<freeayu1> soiamso 我硬盘只有128mb  需要想办法在这些方面节省尽可能多的空间，xcode单单这个就去掉4Ｇ了
<debianer> soiamso: 我搜索到答案了
<soiamso> freeayu1: mac 有这么垃圾的配置？
<debianer> soiamso: 把手机用usb连接到电脑上吗
<soiamso> freeayu1: 128m ?
<imadper> soiamso: go的效率还有dart的效率哪个高?~
<soiamso> debianer: 其实就是一个 linux上面跑一个全屏幕的delvic
<freeayu1> soiamso ssd硬盘，128mb
<debianer> soiamso: 也不晓得，算了
<zuriaake> 推荐一款初学者python的idle吧
<soiamso> imadper: 要看编译器的实现，但是如果可以指定变量类型的话，性能可以很好
<imadper> soiamso: 那应该能赶上java的性能?
<soiamso> freeayu1:  128mb 是什么概念？
<soiamso> imadper: 可以
<soiamso> zuriaake: vim
<freeayu1> soiamso 硬盘大小啊
<freeayu1> 错了
<soiamso> freeayu1: 这么小的硬盘能 MAC ？
<freeayu1> 128g
<imadper> soiamso: 那果断应该早点儿转过去, 你去给google的人写信吧~
<freeayu1> 128G
<zuriaake> soiamso  vim用不怎么顺手
<freeayu1> 错了，是g啊
<debianer> soiamso: 我买了个小米
<imadper> soiamso: 让他们早点儿转过去, 我讨厌java
<debianer> soiamso:  imadper  手机要像电脑一样可以装windows或者linux就好了
<soiamso> imadper:   他们不是说需要代替吗，但是找不到，可能跟原始开发者的建议有关系，但是没有披露也就是给了个面子。
<imadper> debianer: 火腿肠的hd那款就行
<soiamso> zuriaake: ipython
<debianer> imadper: 哪个
<imadper> soiamso: 恩, java让我很厌烦.. 上次去学校的招聘会去看了看, 随便一家都问我会不会java..
<soiamso> zuriaake: 不要在win下使用 python?
<freeayu1> soiamso 是gb
<freeayu1> 不是mb
<soiamso> imadper: java很容易吧，主要问你会什么 框架
<zuriaake> 我确实讨厌在win下用python了
<soiamso> freeayu1 virtualbox 很小吧
<zuriaake> soiamso 可爱的python也推荐用ipython
<imadper> soiamso: 呵呵, 没写过, helloworld都悬
<soiamso> freeayu1: virtualbox, hp xp oem sp3, 修改虚拟机的slic, 自己查查
<debianer> 我觉得小米出来后，很多手机商都要破产
<soiamso> zuriaake: 你需要先看看别人开发python程序的， code, compile ,code 是如何循环的吧。
<debianer> 没有性价比这么好的
<imadper> debianer: 小米性价比没有你想象的那么高
<debianer> imadper: 为什么
<zuriaake> soiamso 谢谢提醒
<debianer> imadper: 双内核1.5g,ram1G，800万像素，
<debianer> imadper: 19099
<debianer> imadper: 1999
<debianer> imadper: 还有哪个能比？
<imadper> debianer: a750
<debianer> imadper: 什么
<soiamso> debianer: 如果是 OMAP 4460 就还差不多
<debianer> imadper: 这是什么牌子
<imadper> debianer: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=14303261865
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Lenovo/联想 A750 3G智能机 双卡双模 安卓2.3可刷精简版不掉串码-淘宝网
<imadper> debianer: 看价格, 看参数
<soiamso> debianer: 你知道 10寸  omap 4460 没有 3G的平板也就 1899
<debianer> soiamso: 10寸不是手机了吧
<imadper> debianer: 小米花了那么多钱来搞公关,搞宣传, 你以为搞这些的钱不是出自购买小米的用户身上吗?
<lxrmido> 好几次看到地铁上有人拿着7寸的手机打电话
<soiamso> debianer: 主元件采购总价比小米高多了。你还觉得小米性价比搞？
<debianer> lxrmido: 我搬着我的本本也能打电话
<debianer> soiamso: 我不说别的，就说双内核1.5G的CPU，1G的RAM，800万的摄像头，哪个还有相同配置只卖2000左右
<debianer> 三星的起码4000
<imadper> debianer: 我八百多, 配置也没差太多
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • 这样禁止开机自启动吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374032 我的电脑有两个服务，nfs,portmap,它们会在开机的时候自启动，为了禁止他们开机自启动运行，我是否可以 用这个命令将他们从/etc/init.d中删除，就好了？ sudo rm -rf /etc/init.d/nfs-common sudo rm -rf /etc/init.d/portmap  …
<debianer> imadper: 那个还可以
<soiamso> debianer: 你以为主频高就快？
<imadper> debianer: 价格可是不到小米的一半
<soiamso> debianer: p1 看过没有？
<debianer> soiamso: 啥p1
<soiamso> debianer: honor , yulan
<lxrmido> kk:可以的
<debianer> soiamso: 你的ram只小米1半
<soiamso> debianer: 小米就是宣传战
<debianer> soiamso: cpu也是一半
<debianer> soiamso: 摄像头也差不多一半
<debianer> soiamso: 咱俩的差不多性价比，别的手机都应该破产的
<imadper> debianer: 摄像头不是只看像素的..
<soiamso> debianer: ddr2 512m ddr3 512m ddr3 lvo 512m  就算一样的容量也差很远
<debianer> soiamso: 反正都是差不多的内存
<debianer> soiamso: 我就看容量
<imadper> debianer: 国内苹果的手机性价比那么低... 5k的ip4都有人买
<kk> debianer:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<freeayu1> firefox 如果下载到一半的文件，取消，如何把那个下载到一半的文件删除
<imadper> soiamso: 少年, 说正经的, debianer没有刷屏吧?
<freeayu1> 如果中间取消下载，好像是自己删除？
<imadper> soiamso: 她语速够慢得了..
<imadper> soiamso: 老k这是怎么了?
<soiamso> debianer: 就如sd 卡  kingston 就是比 Apacer 贵，因为Apacer的卡出现掉数据的几率比kingston大
<cfy> 谁在用加密连接irc?
<soiamso> freeayu1: mba 没有机械硬盘？
<zuriaake> cfy  你不加密能死么？
<imadper> cfy: 你老在乎加密干嘛...
<cfy> zuriaake: ...
<debianer> imadper: 为什么苹果机那么多人买
<cfy> *** cfy is using a secure connection
<cfy> imadper: erc加密，很简单
<debianer> cfy: 我
<imadper> debianer: 装13
<freeayu1> soiamso 好像是
<freeayu1> 只有ssd
<cfy> imadper: (require 'tls)
<debianer> imadper: 什么意思，装13
<cfy> imadper: 再把erc用erc-tls代替就行
<cfy> imadper: 端口换成6697
<cfy> imadper: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/ErcSSL
<imadper> debianer: 就是买苹果, 不是在乎的性价比
<cfy> imadper: 赶快换
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: EmacsWiki: Erc SSL
<imadper> cfy: 这有什么用?
<cfy> imadper: 苹果贵点，性价比低点
<cfy> imadper: 加密连接啊
<debianer> imadper: 苹果屏幕也不咋地阿
<cfy> zuriaake: 不能不加密
<imadper> cfy: 不加密会怎样?
<imadper> cfy: 一个irc而已....
<cfy> imadper: 不舒坦
<cfy> imadper: 嗯
<cfy> zuriaake: 不加密，就不来图书馆了
<zuriaake> cfy  irc加密你都干嘛了？
<cfy> zuriaake: 你不也加密了。
<debianer> cfy: erc-tls在debian源里可以直接下载吗
<cfy> *** zuriaake is using a secure connection
<zuriaake> ～～～～～
<cfy> debianer: 我这里可以直接require
<cfy> tls也是emacs内置了
<cfy> debianer: 不过，我在用emacs24
<debianer> cfy: 哦
<debianer> cfy: 我的是23
<cfy> imadper: zuriaake: 我刚才上gmail...竟然不是https...
<zuriaake> emacs真的那么好么？
<cfy> imadper: zuriaake 虽然我选了 总是https...
<zuriaake> 可是我就是用不来
<imadper> cfy: 我的gmail是ssh的
<cfy> zuriaake: 再装
<imadper> zuriaake: 很好
<cfy> imadper: ....
<zuriaake> cfy gmail必须https
<imadper> cfy: 我买了一个日本的ssh, 下载速度1-2mB/s
<cfy> zuriaake: emacs的可用程度和记事本差不多。。
<cfy> zuriaake: 我选了。。。它不理我。。。
<cfy> imadper: 考虑合租？
<debianer> cfy: 你怎么知道是用tls还是erc
<cfy> debianer: ?
<imadper> cfy: 不允许的, 帐号在别的地方登录就断了
<zuriaake> cfy 我看到很多国外视频都用的emacs
<cfy> imadper: ?
<debianer> cfy: 帮我查查emacs23是否可以
<cfy> zuriaake: 哦。。
<imadper> cfy: 一个月才4块钱, 合租什么
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。算了。。。。这么便宜，我怎么知道你买来多少钱。。。
<debianer> zuriaake: 视频怎么用emacs阿
<pocoyo> debianer: 录相啊。
<pocoyo> debianer: 录相emacs 作演示吧
<debianer> pocoyo: 哦，我以为视频聊天，用什么播放录像
<imadper> cfy: 这倒是, ofan卖的也很便宜吧
<pocoyo> debianer: .....
<cfy> debianer: 好像也是内置了
<cfy> imadper: 我不能用vpn
<debianer> cfy: 那我可以izhijie用了吗
<cfy> imadper: 算了，我随便说说的。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 内置什么。
<debianer> cfy: 那我可以直接用了吗
<cfy> imadper: 我又不翻墙。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: tls
<cfy> debianer: 你直接用试试。。
<imadper> cfy: 我不喜欢vpn, vpn一定要全局
<cfy> pocoyo: 还有erc-tls
<zuriaake> 汗～我不是说录像，我是说我看视频他们用的都是emacs
<cfy> imadper: 谁说的？
<imadper> cfy: 有个ssh, google还稳定一些
<imadper> cfy: 不是吗?
<cfy> imadper: 看怎么理解‘全局’这个词了
<pocoyo> zuriaake: 我看懂你说的了啊。
<debianer> cfy: 我现在是 (require 'erc-services)
<imadper> cfy: 就是, 如果我开了vpn, 那我去所有的网站都要走bpn了
<pocoyo> screencast 里面用 emacs 作的演示嘛。
<cfy> imadper: 那不是的。可以设置陆游的关系
<debianer> cfy: 直接改成(require 'erc-tls)  ?
<cfy> imadper: 那不是的。可以设置路由的关系
<zuriaake> pocoyo bingo
<cfy> debianer: 先(require 'tls),然后把你用的erc换成erc-tls
<cfy> debianer: 还有端口号改成6697
<imadper> cfy: 是吗? 这么高端
<cfy> debianer: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/ErcSSL
<imadper> cfy: 路由? 改网关吗?
<cfy> imadper: 比如，我们学校sb的wifi，要网页验证的
<cfy> imadper: 那如果我全局走vpn,显然我无法验证了呀
<debianer> cfy: 后面的services不要了？
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 理解了~
<debianer> (require 'erc-services)
<cfy> imadper: 所以，我加了一句 route add -host 192.168.16.10 gw 10.115.255.254
<cfy> imadper: 192.168.16.10是我现在wifi的验证服务器，web的
<imadper> cfy: 我们学校也是脑惨的网页认证, 可以直接抓包到别人的用户名密码的
<pocoyo> cfy: 哪个学校的wifi不用网页验证？
<debianer> cfy: (require 'erc-services)  改成 (require 'erc-tls)  ?
<cfy> imadper: 当然，你要具体到某个应用程序啥的，可能很麻烦，但如果只是对于ip来说,就方便了
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 理解了~ 多谢~
<cfy> imadper: pocoyo: 最tmd sb的是。。。。密码和用户名是student1 student1
<debianer> cfy: 是不是哦
<zuriaake> ，，，，
<cfy> imadper: pocoyo 这尼玛，要验证干嘛！！！！
<cfy> debianer: 这个不是
<imadper> cfy: 刚才你说第一句的时候, 我以为你再说水牛..
<debianer> cfy: (require 'erc-services)改成什么
<debianer> cfy: 直接删掉就行吗
<cfy> debianer: 把 (erc :server "irc.freenode.net" :port 8001 :nick "cfy") 里的erc换成erc-tls即可
<cfy> debianer: 不要管
<pocoyo> cfy: 我以为你骂我
<debianer> cfy: (require 'erc-services) 这个不要改吗
<cfy> debianer: 原样留着
<imadper> debianer: 还要吧nick换成你自己的
<cfy> pocoyo: .......
<cfy> pocoyo: 你的密码是student1,用户名也是student1?
<cfy> imadper: pocoyo: ....
<debianer> cfy: (require 'erc-services)  的前面加上(require 'tls) 对吗
<cfy> pocoyo: 没有骂你。。。。
<cfy> debianer: 嗯，后面吧，我加后面了。
<pocoyo> cfy: 不过我们学校的 我倒没有注意 貌似内网的不需要验证 但是外网的话 必须资费申请帐号密码才行。
<cfy> debianer: 应该没关系
<cfy> pocoyo:  哦。。
<cfy> debianer: 我重启，验证下 配置
<pocoyo> cfy: 这种帐号密码不知道可不可以破解。
<debianer> 不知道是否可以了
<zuriaake> l love unity～
<cfy> *** cfy is using a secure connection
<zuriaake> yes
<cfy> 好了，成了
<roylez_> cfy: 渣渣c
<debianer> cfy: 我的也登录了
<zuriaake> 干嘛呀你们
<cfy> *** debianer is using a secure connection
<cfy> 嗯。。
<debianer> cfy: 怎么知道我现在是否加密了？
<zuriaake> 聊天室也加密
<debianer> zuriaake: 是应该加密的
<debianer> 说实话，用emacs聊天比什么都感觉好
<debianer> cfy: 你怎么知道我的加密的
<roylez_> debianer: ...
<cfy> debianer: 刚才我退出的时候，怎么提示的？
<cfy> debianer: 最刚才那个，发我下
<cfy> debianer: /whois debianer可以看
<roylez_> 都怪以前管理员剿匪不力，尔等 emacs 贼才混进来
<cfy> zuriaake: 主要是 roylez用了加密
<debianer> cfy: *** cfy (~cfy@unaffiliated/chenfengyuan) has quit: Remote host closed the
<cfy> zuriaake: 所以，我想emacser不能落后啊。。。
<debianer>     connection
<zuriaake> ／whois cfy
<cfy> roylez_: 你在说你自己么？
<pocoyo> cfy: 我不用加密。
<debianer> cfy: 你运行 /whois 查询我，和我自己查询自己，显示结果一样吗
<cfy> pocoyo: 那你完了
<debianer> cfy: 我看不到哦
<cfy> debianer: 应该一样吧
<debianer> cfy: 你能看到我的IP吗
<cfy> debianer: 可以
<debianer> cfy: 阿？？？？
<debianer> cfy: 为什么我看不到你的、
<debianer> cfy: 要怎么作才能看不到IP
<cfy> debianer: 因为我带了斗篷
<cfy> debianer: cloak
<debianer> cfy: 到哪里去申请cloak?
<cfy> debianer: 我不想说了，问别人下。我看东西去了。或者你google
<cfy> roylez_: 主席。没走？
<roylez_> cfy: 舍不得离开天朝的土地啊
<cfy> pocoyo: 开起来吧，改起来很简单
<cfy> roylez_: 装。。
<debianer> cfy: 是不是加入#freenode 聊天室去申请？
 * cfy 主席，其实是在暗爽
<cfy> debianer: 好像是
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu在U盘里运行超慢，因为这个？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374033 确切地说是Edubuntu，慢得要死！ 搞了好久，终于用top发现%wa高达100 网上解释：%wa指CPU等待磁盘写入完成的时间 dd测试U盘读写速度只有 5.9 MB/秒 2.5 MB/秒 80元新买的金士盾，后来知道是假货， …
<cfy> iGoogle: 我们学校的验证seamonkey可以，opera不行。。。咋办？
<cfy> pocoyo: xachlee的squashfs咋样？
<zuriaake> 硬盘温度60左右正常吗？
<cfy> zuriaake: 可以吧，我48
<cfy> happyaron: hi
<pocoyo> cfy: 昨晚刚才下载完 ， 我还没看，还没查怎么挂载的。
<cfy> happyaron: 时隔几年，我终于用上了tls上irc
<cfy> pocoyo: mount -o ro,loop
<pocoyo> cfy: 今天出去玩了一天。
<cfy> pocoyo: 前提是内核支持我弄得压缩格式。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 怎么是 loop 。
<cfy> pocoyo: 不行的话，unsquashfs
<cfy> pocoyo: 怎么不是loop
<pocoyo> cfy: 我怎么知道支持不支持。 loop 不是 .iso 的嘛
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<pocoyo> cfy: 我今天上线 你怎么没提醒我了
<cfy> pocoyo: 非也
<pocoyo> cfy: 何为
<cfy> pocoyo: 因为，我的判断有问题。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 通过mail前面的判断的。。。你换成qkbeyond了。。。没认出来。。。
<sulit__> sulit: he
<cfy> pocoyo`: 水牛好
<cfy> pocoyo: 。
<pocoyo`> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/oG2Jn.jpg 我连接到学校的wifi的时候出现这种网页登陆 需要用手机号开通的
<pocoyo`> 帐号密码
<cfy> *** debianer (~user@x.x.x.x) has quit: Changing host
<cfy> *** debianer (~user@unaffiliated/debianer) has joined channel #ubuntu-cn
<cfy> pocoyo`: 嗯？这个更加要vpn了
<pocoyo`> 这是不是winfi.
<cfy> pocoyo`: 不然满天飞哦
<cfy> pocoyo`: 是哦，
<cfy> pocoyo`: wlan?
<cfy> pocoyo`: 哦.。我搞错了。。
<pocoyo`> cfy: 是啊，这种能破解不能。
<cfy> pocoyo`: 应该也是啊
<cfy> pocoyo`: 那当然不行。。
<cfy> pocoyo``: 水牛好
<debianer> cfy: 我早就申请过cloak了，为什么你们还能看到我的IP呢？
<cfy> debianer: 要登陆才行
<pocoyo``> cfy: 为什么不行？
<debianer> cfy: 我是登录的啊
<cfy> pocoyo``: 这是随便你连，然后不给你上网
<pocoyo``> debianer: 你得在先加入频道之前登陆。
<cfy> pocoyo``: 只有web验证才能上。这怎么破么？
<pocoyo``> cfy: 不能抓别人的包 再破解出帐号密码的？
<debianer> pocoyo``: 我用erc自动登录的，怎么才能先登录再加入频道？
<cfy> pocoyo``: 那不用破。
<cfy> pocoyo``: 可以直接抓出来，应该
<pocoyo``> debianer: 这个问题一直有。
<cfy> pocoyo``: 你连上去的时候，是https么？
<cfy> pocoyo``: emacs24就没了
<cfy> pocoyo``: debianer: (setq erc-autojoin-timing 'ident)
<cfy> pocoyo``: debianer: emacs24特性
<pocoyo``> cfy: 。。。 没注意还真。
<cfy> pocoyo``: ...
<cfy> pocoyo``: https可能不行。不是的话，随便抓，抓起来应该很方便
<debianer> pocoyo``: 加入那句话吗
<pocoyo``> cfy: 我打别的网页的时候 自动跳转一个 联通的 ip 地址网页内容就是截图里面的。
<cfy> pocoyo``: 自然是这样，看看有没有https?
<debianer> pocoyo``: 是加入你说的那配置就可以吗
<pocoyo``> debianer: cfy 说 emacs 24 行 就肯定行
<cfy> pocoyo``: 地址
<debianer> pocoyo``:  (setq erc-autojoin-timing 'ident)
<cfy> debianer: 那好像是我对你说的吧。。。
<pocoyo``> debianer: 是啊。
<debianer> pocoyo``: 23加入这个配置行不
<cfy> debianer: 23没有啊。。
<debianer> cfy: 23不行吗
<cfy> debianer: 可能要自己研究下
<cfy> debianer: 23不支持这个变量，没这功能
<debianer> cfy: 那咋办阿，我都是在这裸泳阿
<cfy> debianer: ..嗖嗖啊。google放在那边干嘛的呀。。。
<debianer> cfy: debian 6正式版是否可以安装emacs24?
<pocoyo``> debianer: 有一个 我忘了在哪了，我用的宏，前提是 .emacs 还不能编译 编译后不能用，不过我用 24 ，我要深度一下 这个变量了。
<cfy> debianer: 理论上可以
<pocoyo``> debianer: 编译
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu软件中心老是停在“正在更改应用”，或者是”正在更改应用“ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374037 ubuntu软件中心老是停在“正在更改应用”，或者是”正在更改应用“ 统计信息: 发表于 由 LIGANG_PC — 2012-05-10 21:01
<z23423423> roylez_: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQ0NTU5ODc2.html?f=5543807
<kk> z23423423,啥网址y 【小草动漫の这个是僵尸吗第一季(已完结)】 - 这个是僵尸吗05 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<debianer> pocoyo``: 不能用什么源装吗
<pocoyo``> debianer: 不知道。backport 里面 不知道有没有24。  我用的这种 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/130210 ， 网上还有一种延迟的方法。
<debianer> cfy: 把频道设置放到登录设置后面也不行吗
<cfy> debianer: 不知道
<imadper> cfy: 有什么抓包用的perl包吗?
<debianer> pocoyo``: 这个我看不懂 阿
<debianer> pocoyo``: 我以前都是masray手把手教我配置的
<mengyi> sulit: goodnight,sulit,Time:"20120510210615"
<debianer> pocoyo``: 是masteray教我的
<cfy> imadper: 什么抓包？
<imadper> cfy: Net::PcapUtils ?
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: 突然想把别人无线的包都给抓过来
<debianer> cfy: 为什么我现在看不到自己的IP了
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。这个啊。不知道，我现在 tcpdump的参数都忘光了。。
<imadper> cfy: 然后改个密码什么的
<cfy> imadper: wifi用的是aircrack-ng套件
<imadper> cfy: perl有没有?
<cfy> imadper: 一般抓包，我用 wireshark
<pocoyo``> debianer: http://edward.oconnor.cx/config/.ercrc.el 这里面有 搜索 cloak
<cfy> imadper: 不清楚
<debianer> pocoyo``: 你还能看到我的吗
<cfy> debianer: 你是男的还是女的？
<pocoyo``> debianer: 看不到了。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, wireshark是可以, 但是我想打包成一个android的程序
<debianer> cfy: 我不早就跟大家说是女的，还给大家相册看了的阿
<cfy> debianer: 求相册
<mengyi> sulit:goodnight,sulit,Time:"2012-05-10  210815"
 * imadper 萎缩的cfy
<debianer> pocoyo``: 怎么现在又看不到了呢
<cfy> imadper: 不会。。
<pocoyo``> debianer: 你这个cloak 都能抢注得到啊。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 哈哈~
<debianer> pocoyo``: 啥意思阿
<pocoyo``> debianer: 因为你不是自动登录的呗。
<cfy> imadper: 我反正，随便弄弄的。。。wireshark的各种过滤也不会。。。都是手托。。
<cfy> imadper: 看到ppp comp啥的，我就放心咯，vpn嘛
<debianer> pocoyo``: 我是用emacs自动登录的阿
<cfy> imadper: ...
<mengyi> sulit: hi
<cfy> debianer: 求pp
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 相册还没给?
<pocoyo``> debianer: 。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 难怪 maskray手把手教啊
<cfy> imadper: 原来是妹子
<cfy> debianer: 我错了，，，你先贴pp看看吧
<debianer> pocoyo: 用这个设置吗？ (setq erc-nickserv-passwords
<debianer>       '((freenode     (("debianer" . "*******")))))
<imadper> cfy: 无图无真相..
<cfy> debianer: 求相册
<cfy> imadper: 嗯。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 估计是人妖
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<imadper> cfy: 就算是女的, 也不一定是妹子...
<debianer> cfy: 那我是男的好了
<imadper> cfy: 你还年轻....
<cfy> imadper: 大妈？
<debianer> 别把我当女人好不
<cfy> debianer: 男的？那你google吧，这种可能能google出来
<imadper> cfy: 世间就只有妹子跟大妈吗? 姐姐就不行吗?
<cfy> debianer: 那男的也行，我帮鸡蛋要照片
<cfy> debianer: 还是求照片
<debianer> cfy: 还有阿姨
<cfy> debianer: 那 阿姨，照片ne?
<cfy> imadper: ...
<pocoyo> debianer: 啥也别说了 听 cfy 的 换 24 啊。 其余的都是瞎折腾。
<imadper> cfy: 今天有人说 nyfair还是叫什么的, 也是女的
<debianer> pocoyo: 好吧
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。 女的就女的吧，没有照片都是 不靠谱的
<sulit> mengyi: hi
<mengyi> sulit: 好
<imadper> cfy: 我现在也能给你个女生的照片, 但是不能说我就是女的... 有照片都不靠谱了...
<Destine> adam8157, 你改名字了？
<mengyi> sulit:goodnight,sulit,Time:"2012-05-10  211216"
<cfy> imadper: 求照片
<adam8157> Destine: 啥? 不一直都是adam8157么
<imadper> cfy: 自己, 百度, 图片, 女生...
<cfy> 我要完了。。
<debianer> cfy: 有贴图的地方吗？我发几张可以吗
<cfy> imadper: 我要完蛋了。。。估计。。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 有人刻意把你拉出来
<imadper> cfy: 我发现了...
<debianer> cfy: 相册照片太多了，不想都曝光阿，还有你叔叔的
<XwinX> iGoogle:
<cfy> debianer: ....
<XwinX> jyfl987:
<XwinX> adam8157:
<imadper> XwinX:
<adam8157> Destine: ?
<adam8157> XwinX: ?
<XwinX> adam8157: 看看你们在不在
<XwinX> imadper:
<imadper> XwinX:
<hamo> adam8157 运动会开完了？
<XwinX> imadper: 照片
<adam8157> hamo: 这你都知道
<imadper> 洗完
<mengyi> sulit: goodnight,sulit,Time:"2012-05-10  21:14:47"
<imadper> XwinX: 什么照片??
<XwinX> imadper: 我看到你们在说照片
<mengyi> sulit: 晚上好
<hamo> adam8157 必须的...有卧底..
<imadper> XwinX: debianer说自己是女生,  然后cfy就猥琐的要照片, 恩, 就是这么回事, 是不是 cfy~
<cfy> imadper: s/猥琐的//
<XwinX> imadper: 哦,那照片呢
 * hamo 求照片...
<imadper> XwinX: 人家没给...
<imadper> cfy: 快去翻log~ 他不是说已经给过了吗?
<cfy> imadper: 我哪那么空。。。
<cfy> gebjgd: 在么？
<imadper> cfy: 哈哈~
<pocoyo>  没见过女人？
<debianer> imadper: pastebin.com不能贴照片吗
<imadper> debianer: imagebin.com多好
<cfy> gebjgd: tint2的notify提示，一多了以后。。。。。就没提示了。。要手动点下清空下。。
<sulit> debianer: 好
<YeLee> 菜鸟过来问个小问题。
<cfy> gebjgd: 就是tray那里的notify
<YeLee> 怎样把ee拉下神坛？
<sulit> debianer: 这儿缺女的，你要是女的，就继续隐藏，要不是，还是继续隐藏，给我们点希望
<cfy> YeLee: 围观大牛装菜鸟
<XwinX> YeLee: 去长沙，真人快打
<debianer> sulit: 我比你们都大
<YeLee> cfy,真的菜鸟。
<debianer> cfy: http://imagebin.org/211821
<sulit> debianer: 那就给年轻人一点希望
<kingbo> sulit: 比你们部分大
<sulit> debianer: 高寿?
<debianer> cfy: http://imagebin.org/211822
<cfy> debianer: 真得叫 阿姨。。。
<debianer> sulit: 你们都是学生吧
<lainme> 写了一天写了一页半
<imadper> debianer: 只有ee和 roy lez是学生..
<sulit> debianer: 先别，你高寿？
<pocoyo> cfy: 你的 erc 登录的配置 怎么设置的。观摩观摩
<cfy> pocoyo: github
<sulit> debianer: 您高寿？
<debianer> sulit: 32了
<pocoyo> lainme: 不少了。
<lainme> ee不是boss么
<cfy> pocoyo: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/dotfiles/blob/master/emacs
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: dotfiles/emacs at master · chenfengyuan/dotfiles · GitHub
<sulit> debianer: 噢，大我好多
<XwinX> 没我大
<pocoyo> YeLee: 万帖的大神
<lainme> pocoyo: 周日要完成，8页
<kingbo> 32也算大？
<pocoyo> debianer: 你这手机啥牌子
<debianer> sulit: 我以前学金融的，但以前老是有人侵犯我电脑，我就开始用linux了，一直用debian
<YeLee>  pocoyo,不敢跟水牛斗。
<sulit> debianer: 你真是女的？
<debianer> pocoyo: 以前买的诺基亚，现在换小米了
<sulit> debianer: 就喜欢有志气的女的
<pocoyo> YeLee: 我不是它
<imadper> XwinX: 贵公司那么多妹子...
<YeLee>  pocoyo……认错了……
<pocoyo> debianer: 我还摩托l6着呢
<debianer> sulit: 我上次在这里给过我相册，不过我现在不想再给了
<lainme> 哦。大概给个时间，可以翻log
<debianer> 上次有人在我相册里乱留言阿
<XwinX> imadper: 妹子多有啥用，又不是我的
<XwinX> imadper: 你见过?
<imadper> XwinX: 看, 养眼
<zuriaake> :-))
<imadper> XwinX: imtxc说的
<sulit> debianer: 额，我没要的，我是色盲
<cfy> debianer: 嗯，那写 乱留言的 才是wsn
<XwinX> imadper: 看花花草草也养眼
<cfy> debianer: 我只是打酱油的
<imadper> XwinX: 看不下去
<pocoyo> lainme: 你也要看人家相册？
<XwinX> imadper: 什么看不下去？
<lainme> pocoyo: 反正也不会有损失
<imadper> cfy: 刚才我的输入法超神了!
 * kingbo 这里大牛多，狼也多
<imadper> XwinX: 花花草草, 想长时间看下去, 没耐性..
<sulit> debianer: 千万别介意
<pocoyo> lainme: 你可以把你的拿出来与她/他/它交换
<imadper> cfy: 刚才我输入cfy, 出来抽风眼了....
<cfy> imadper: ?
<XwinX> imadper: 妹子你长时间看看试试
<imadper> XwinX: 会怎么样? 表示没什么问题呀
<imadper> XwinX: 我在实验室, 对面做的就是妹子...
<XwinX> imadper: 你不做实验，天天看妹子？
<sulit> imadper: 感觉如何？
<cfy> debianer: 有人入侵你电脑？！
<debianer> 这个是大学时候的 http://imagebin.org/211825
<debianer> cfy: 对哦，好多次了
<debianer> cfy: 我都烦死了
<imadper> XwinX: 总不能一直做吧~
<imadper> sulit: 还行
<XwinX> debianer: 还会抽烟啊
<XwinX> imadper: 那就一直看？
<debianer> cfy: 我是湖大金融学院毕业的，99级
<imadper> XwinX: ...也不用一直看吧...
<sulit> debianer: 嗯，哪里人？
<debianer> XwinX: 不是烟，当时滚了个纸
<debianer> sulit: 也是湖南
<XwinX> imadper: 你看，你长时间看妹子也没有耐心嘛
<imadper> XwinX: 不过感觉还是妹子强过花花草草~
<sulit> debianer: 湘姐
<XwinX> debianer: 哦
<sulit> debianer: 这样称呼合适不？
<debianer> sulit: 大学时电脑里的聊天记录别人都知道，我当时的高中同学是在华中科大学计算机的，教我用linux的
<debianer> 叫阿姨哈
<debianer> 当时的校园网是共在局域网下，乱的很呢
<imadper> debianer: 现在也是
<wzlxx> hello
<sulit> debianer: 得了吧，别把你叫老了
<kk> wzlxx, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<wzlxx> 兄弟们，俺来了
<debianer> 为什么非要照片阿
<imadper> cfy: 你知道有个erc的插件, 能改nick显示颜色的吗?
<sulit> debianer: 大家只是要个盼头
<wzlxx> 创建文件的时候inode节点号是怎么分配的？哪位仁兄知道？
<cfy> imadper: 好像默认就可以改吧
<cfy> debianer: 湖南？那不是和ee近？
<pocoyo> debianer: 主要这里面都是男基友比较多，女生是物以稀为贵
<imadper> cfy: (setq erc-colors-list '("green" "blue" "red"
<imadper>  
<imadper> cfy: 是这个?
<debianer> ee是哪里？
<sulit> debianer: 看了就没啥了？这里的女的确实少
<cfy> imadper: 不知道
<cfy> imadper: 湖南啊，你说湖南大学么？
<cfy> imadper: 湖南大学怎么样？
<debianer> 我就是湖大
<imadper> cfy: 湖南??
<debianer> 我就是湖南大学金融学院毕业阿
<imadper> cfy: 我怎么知道
<cfy> debianer: 哦。
<debianer> 现在证券公司
<mfmg1911> debianer: 哇，美女啊，求抱抱
<wzlxx> cfy: 创建文件的时候inode节点号是怎么分配的？哪位仁兄知道？
<cfy> debianer: 湖南大学怎么样？
<wzlxx> pocoyo:  创建文件的时候inode节点号是怎么分配的？哪位仁兄知道？
<debianer> mfmg1911: 叫阿姨了呢
<xjiujiu> ....
<cfy> wzlxx: 顺序分配的？
<xjiujiu> 好海。。
<cfy> imadper: 发错人了。。。
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 显示不是问的我
<cfy> debianer: 湖南大学怎么样？
<debianer> mfmg1911: 那是快10年前的照片，最后那张
<wzlxx> pocoyo:  创建文件的时候inode节点号是怎么分配的？pocoyo知道不？
<cfy> debianer: 氛围咋样？环境咋样？饮食咋样？
<cfy> debianer: 你是湖南人不？
<wzlxx> cfy: 似乎不是啊
<sulit> debianer: 这里有老前辈，你不算大，我碰到过一个4、50的
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu12.04 gnome3.4 密码输入框不弹出 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374041 ubuntu12.04 root 登录， gnome-shell 3.4 vpn或者是无线网连接的时候，不弹出密码输入框，网络显示authentication request . 几分种后network connection failed. 密码都没得输，谁有遇到过啊？？怎么解决？？ …
<debianer> cfy: 母校怎么说呢，大家自己都会觉得母校差，但别人说她差我就不高兴
<cfy> wzlxx: 那不知道了，我要下线了。。图书馆要关了
<cfy> debianer: 实话是说嘛
<debianer> cfy: 是湖南人阿
<wzlxx> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> debianer: 哦。那环境咋样？
<cfy> debianer: 饭菜 辣么？
<mfmg1911> 我也是湖南人，常德的
<debianer> cfy: 湖大金融学院以前是合并了湖南财经学院的
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 我个话啊，迷茫中呢还
<debianer> mfmg1911: 你好老乡
<cfy> debianer: 唉，我得下了。以后问你 :D
<debianer> mfmg1911: 我老家邵阳，现在也回邵阳了，老公也是邵阳
<XwinX> cfy: 伙食肯定不好，肯定都是辣椒
<cfy> XwinX: 哦。。。
<cfy> XwinX: 悲剧。。。
<sulit> 大家就不会把你们的女同学叫到这吗?
<debianer> cfy: 拜
<YeLee> 对了，iGoogle在哪里混的？
<sulit> 看都。。。。。。
<cfy> debianer: bye
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 如果我通过文件系统直接建文件，怎么做？
<pocoyo> debianer: 你早提老公 就不会有人要照片了
<XwinX> wzlxx: 你想绕过文件系统吗？
<pocoyo> s/人/男人/
<debianer> pocoyo: 我搜说了是阿姨了
<mfmg1911> debianer: 以前混的時候聽說邵陽流子很牛的，動不動就砍人手腳，只挑手腳筋算是文明的了
<wzlxx> XwinX: 嗯，直接操作磁盘
<pocoyo> 可惜 cfy 不这么认为。
<XwinX> wzlxx: 文件系统挂掉？
<debianer> mfmg1911: 那是我们小时候的事了，我老家也不是邵阳城内
<wzlxx> XwinX: 现在是我如何做，做了之后文件系统还不会挂
<debianer> pocoyo: 我都32了，如果还没老公就算是坏女孩了
<mengyi> sulit: goodnight,sulit,Time:"2012-05-10  21:37:02"
<XwinX> wzlxx: 那太无聊了，你想做什么？
<XwinX> wzlxx: 自己写个文件系统，还是hack文件系统？
<wzlxx> XwinX: 现在关键是如何做
<wzlxx> XwinX:
<hamo> wzlxx: http://lxr.linux.no/linux+v3.3.5/fs/inode.c#L212
<hamo> wzlxx: 从这开始看
<XwinX> wzlxx: 关键就是找出哪个 node 是没在使用的， 然后写入数据，然后找一个目录，把node 入口记录在目录文件里
<mfmg1911> 話說早幾天想試試debian，結果出來只有字元介面，我當時就抓瞎了，乖乖回到ubuntu，呵呵
<hamo> mfmg1911: 台湾同胞？
<XwinX> mfmg1911: 没图形？
<wzlxx> XwinX: 嗯，不知道，这样文件系统会不会知道？
<mfmg1911> hamo: 大陸草民一個
<XwinX> debianer: 32 不算迟吧
<XwinX> wzlxx: 你在目录文件里记了，文件系统当然知道了
<hamo> mfmg1911: 又1911又字元介面的...
<XwinX> wzlxx: 你想文件系统不知道？
<debianer> XwinX: 一般27岁以前的都要结婚的吧，过了27就压力大啊
<wzlxx> XwinX: 那INODE号是怎么分配的？
<debianer> 男孩可以30
<wzlxx> XwinX: 只要是一个空的就行？
<wzlxx> 随即分的？
<debianer> 我25结婚
<XwinX> mfmg1911: 大陆人，你玩“字元", 你玩繁体？
<mfmg1911> XwinX: 後來才知道圖形介面要自己裝的
<sulit> mfmg1911:你昵称前面mf什么意思？后面的就不用说了
<XwinX> wzlxx: 找一个空的啊
<XwinX> debianer: 没听说过
<wzlxx> XwinX: 不管是第几个都行？那我就顺序分了？
<mfmg1911> XwinX: 是啊，做為一個中國人，我堅持使用正體字交流
<XwinX> debianer: 我是 31 结婚的
<XwinX> debianer: 我老婆是28结婚
<wzlxx> XwinX: 主要把全部数据都写上了就行了？
<XwinX> mfmg1911: 你为啥不用甲骨文呢？
<mfmg1911> sulit: mf是我的網名馬蜂首字母
<XwinX> wzlxx: 具体是你想干啥
<debianer> 别老说这些了。怎么增强电脑安全哦
<XwinX> wzlxx: 如果你不想让文件系统知道，你随便写啊
<wzlxx> XwinX: 现在是在一个文件系统上实现文件解析什么的
<sulit> mfmg1911: 噢，马蜂，呵呵
<wzlxx> XwinX: 然后建立文件什么的
<XwinX> debianer: 不开机，不联网
<wzlxx> XwinX: 得让他知道，如果不想让他知道，那文件系统就挂了
<XwinX> wzlxx: 第一，你要root权限， 第二，你要知道文件系统格式
<mfmg1911> XwinX: 殘體字是黃俄要亡我中華搞出來的，不知道這層的不怪，我知道了就儘量不用，這和甲骨文沒關係。
<wzlxx> XwinX: 嗯
<debianer> XwinX: 离不开网络阿，金融进场要浏览财经方面的事，甚至网络交易哦
<wzlxx> XwinX: 权限是有的，自己的机子
<XwinX> mfmg1911: 我喜欢简体
<wzlxx> XwinX: 就是磁盘操作
<debianer> 我得下了，拜拜
<XwinX> mfmg1911: 黃俄如果真完成了汉字拼音化，我也支持
<XwinX> wzlxx: 那你先去弄明白你的文件系统的格式啊
<mfmg1911> XwinX:　用什麼字體完全是個人喜好，就跟吃菜一樣
<XwinX> mfmg1911: 哦
<wzlxx> XwinX: 这个知道，我自己建的
<hamo> wzlxx: 你确信文件系统是你建的？
<z23423423> 这个基窝来个女的真不容易，
<wzlxx> hamo: 汗
<XwinX> wzlxx: ext4吧
<hamo> wzlxx: 那你不可能不知道inode怎么分配...
<XwinX> wzlxx: 你能弄懂他的格式才可以啊
<z23423423> 女的估计都在扣扣上挂着，
<wzlxx> XwinX: 还有就是，你知不知道坏道如何检测？
<XwinX> wzlxx: 我不知道
 * hamo 哎...匿了...
<wzlxx> hamo: 蛤蟆，我是用系统工具建的
<hamo> wzlxx: 最后一句，你用工具建立一个文件系统，跟你弄明白你的文件系统的格式差不止十万八千里...
<wzlxx> hamo: 我是用工具建一个ext2分析，然后再自定义一个
<mfmg1911> debianer:　可算想起來了，@debianer最後那張白西裝相片特像章子怡！
<pocoyo> mfmg1911: 人早不在了
<z23423423> pocoyo: 今天不陪女朋友了？
<wzlxx> 好吧，我承认我是菜鸟
<z23423423> XwinX: 我想用C写个过滤字符的东东，用啥函数好
<XwinX> z23423423: pcre
<pocoyo> z23423423: 玩了一天，下午回来了 累
<wzlxx> XwinX: 弱弱的问下，如果删除一个文件，文件系统要做哪些工作？
<z23423423> 删除链接，据说是
<z23423423> pocoyo: 玩的啥呀
<z23423423> XwinX: 正则？
<XwinX> wzlxx: 从目录项里去掉连接, 检测硬连接数是否为0, 检测有正被使用
<XwinX> wzlxx: 其它的我就不知道了
<XwinX> z23423423: 你不是说要过滤嘛
<z23423423> XwinX: 用if之类的判断，操作字符
<XwinX> z23423423: 过滤单字符?
<z23423423> XwinX: 嗯
<XwinX> z23423423: 那不要啥函数啊
<XwinX> z23423423:从头开始扫描,遇到符合条件的, 把后面的字符移上来盖掉他就成了
<wzlxx> XwinX: 其实就是unlink的实现啊，哪里有源码？
<XwinX> wzlxx: 我不知道,我没看过源码
<wzlxx> XwinX: 嗯
<cfy> pocoyo: 我回来了。。
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • wheezy升级到gnome3.4.1 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374044 今天升级到wheezy升级到gnome3.4.1了，看来wheezy以后也要与时俱进了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 warmsun — 2012-05-10 21:59
<vic> linux啊不管干啥都要配置实在太要命
<pocoyo> cfy: 我还以为你一听说 debianer 有老公了 你心碎了就跑了
<cfy> pocoyo: 图书馆要关门了。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 你还跑图书馆上网。
<cfy> pocoyo: debianer怎么走了？
<cfy> pocoyo: 是啊
<cfy> pocoyo: 因为有vpn，所以可以上
<pocoyo> cfy: 我也不知道 我刚好测试一下 那个ident 变量的 回来她就不见了
<cfy> pocoyo: ... emacs24了？
<wzlxx> 唉，现在的妞都结婚了
<wzlxx> 木有女朋友的表示很悲剧啊
<cfy> wzlxx: 那我们怎么办？
<wzlxx> cfy: 我知道，什么时候你知道了告诉我一声
<pocoyo> cfy: 我一直是啊。晕。～
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦。。。
<wzlxx> cfy: 找的实习，公司就三个女的，2个结婚了，一个丑的很
<XwinX> wzlxx: cfy 天天混这里,是找不到女朋友的
<cfy> wzlxx: 那 相亲？
<pocoyo> cfy: 这变量好是好，就是连结后进入channel 的时间太长久  我还以为没配置好。
<cfy> XwinX: 嗯，目前不想找
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 先把丑的占了再说
<wzlxx> cfy: 过段实在不行了再说吧
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 不喜欢，真心不喜欢，不是我喜欢的类型
<cfy> wzlxx: 几岁了？
<wzlxx> cfy: 23 T——T
<cfy> wzlxx: 不跟我一样。。。
<pocoyo> 套套?
<wzlxx> T_T  T_T T_T
<cfy> wzlxx: 那我不是也要T_T
<wzlxx> 表示压力很大啊
<wzlxx> cfy: 过几天毕业了更不好找了
<wzlxx> cfy: 这是别人的经验
<cfy> wzlxx: 为啥？
<wzlxx> cfy: 学校里好找，都是在学校里找的，都社会上，很多情况都不同了
<cfy> wzlxx: 专业不好，碰不到女的。。。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 那是哭脸好不好
<wzlxx> cfy: 同
<cfy> iGoogle: 我发现这个专业不好。。。都没有妹子的
 * wzlxx 一个磁盘上有很多块组，新建文件的时候分到哪个块组？从前到后？
<jzmer> 可有人 ping 一下 219.141.190.6?
<jzmer> 我想知道 219.141.190.6 是不是宕机了。
<cfy> jzmer: ping不通
<wzlxx> 内核里全是内联汇编，压力很大啊
<jzmer> cfy: 谢谢。
<iGoogle> cfy: ..
<cfy> iGoogle: 伤不起啊。。ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 你们吃饭，是不是都要放辣的？
<iGoogle> 是啊
<iGoogle> 你去学艺术吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 那毕业不能
<cfy> iGoogle: 那不觉得辣么。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 那菜不是失去本身的味道了？
<iGoogle> 。去寒气啊。
<cfy> iGoogle: 去寒气/
<cfy> iGoogle: 你那很冷？
<iGoogle> 菜，本来没啥味道好吧。都是作料的味道。
<cfy> iGoogle: 嗯。那全是辣味了。。
<iGoogle> 潮湿，不是冷。
<cfy> 潮湿。。
<z23423423> iGoogle: 	char* str=malloc(99); 	*str='c'; 	printf(str);
<iGoogle> 湿润。好不
<cfy> iGoogle: 其实，我一直觉得吃辣，对眼睛不好
<z23423423> iGoogle: 竟然能编译呀
<iGoogle> 不知道。反正有人长寿。
<cfy> z23423423: 为啥不能编译？
<iGoogle> z23423423: 为啥不。。
<z23423423> cfy: 我菜鸟，哈哈
<cfy> z23423423: 这都不用 iGoogle 回答你
<cfy> z23423423: 显然能编译啊
<cfy> z23423423: 你给不能编译的理由
<cfy> iGoogle: 湿润？
<z23423423> cfy: 那要是指定指定地址呢
<cfy> iGoogle: 有 嘉兴湿润么？
<iGoogle> 还基本能执行。如果str+1设置成\0
<cfy> z23423423: 什么指定地址？
<iGoogle> 嘉兴不潮湿吧。
<cfy> iGoogle: 其实有问题吧，如果有系统的话，没系统，要是一直没0，也会出错。。。
<z23423423> cfy: 想系统所在的地址写入
<cfy> z23423423: c就这样。
<knownbad>  
<cfy> z23423423: 要保护的换common lisp
<cfy> iGoogle: 还好。比嘉兴还潮湿？
<iGoogle> 指针了。还保护啥。。
<iGoogle> 不记得嘉兴情况啊。嘉兴有庐山潮湿？ lol
<cfy> iGoogle: 那真够湿润的。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 机器不会坏掉么？
<cfy> MaskRay: ....
<cfy> MaskRay: 10：30了你来了。。。
<iGoogle> 一般的潮湿而已
<z23423423> iGoogle: 向没分配给你的内存写入，能吗
<iGoogle> 清明啥的
<cfy> iGoogle: 为啥你那有吃辣的习俗？
<cfy> z23423423: 可以
<iGoogle> z23423423: 可以。
<z23423423> cfy: 怎么写？
<cfy> z23423423: 直接写
<iGoogle> 指针随便赋地址，
<cfy> z23423423: 比如*(char *)1=42
<z23423423> cfy: 比如向0x23232323写
<iGoogle> 这家伙干嘛。
<cfy> z23423423: 可以*1的吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 可以 *1的吧，我觉得行
<iGoogle> XwinX: .
<cfy> iGoogle: 没类型行么？
<iGoogle> 这不知道编译器
<iGoogle> 能不。
<cfy> iGoogle: 嗯，
<z23423423> iGoogle: gcc
<iGoogle> 报错啥的
<iGoogle> 设一个指针嘛。赋值嘛。
<z23423423> iGoogle: 能把系统写死吗
<MaskRay_> .wc
<cfy> z23423423: 显然不行
<cfy> linux吃干饭的么
<cfy> z23423423: 除开你有root权限
<iGoogle> 我觉得能。
<cfy> .....
<cfy> 不行
<iGoogle> 一刷，就完蛋
<cfy> 一刷？
<z23423423> iGoogle: 把系统写死，一定很爽
<iGoogle> dump一次嘛。
<iGoogle> 支持测试
<cfy> ee.....
<cfy> 怎么可能。。
<z23423423> iGoogle: 你测试下
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • Qt可以调用系统自带的终端不，Xtrem界面太难看！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374050 不想装这个Xterm，能不能调用系统的自带的gnome-terminal 直接改了没用！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lichun19960112 — 2012-05-10 22:27
<cfy> 系统吃干饭的么。。。
<cfy> 让你随便写
<cfy> 内存保护啊
<iGoogle> 我没那么傻
<iGoogle> lol
<cfy> iGoogle不专业了吧。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你不但没用加密连接上ip
<iGoogle> 你从寄存器操作起。破坏掉，就没保护了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 还没带cloak
<cfy> 这样子。操作系统不是很容易破坏。。。
<iGoogle> 带了干嘛
<cfy> 我觉得不胡。。。
<cfy> 我觉得不会
<iGoogle> 你要熟悉机制嘛
<z23423423> iGoogle: *1是不行的吧？
<iGoogle> 自己看编译器的结果嘛。
<cfy> z23423423: 可能没类型不行
<cfy> z23423423: *(char *)1肯定可以
<iGoogle> 都perl了。谁管这些破事情。
<cfy> iGoogle: 潮湿，会得关节炎么？
<iGoogle> 吃辣椒嘛
<cfy> 要断网了。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 吃辣椒可以防这个？
<iGoogle> 当然。
<z23423423> cfy: 那1里面存的得是个地址吧
 * iGoogle 掐掐 XwinX 的脸蛋。
<z23423423> 又被指针搞糊涂了。。。
<z23423423> iGoogle: *(chat*)0x1=44;0x1里面存的是个地址吧？
<iGoogle> 这是理论上的。你找一个指针的文章看下吧。
<z23423423> iGoogle: 如果0x1里面的不是地址会怎么样?
<HajasLm> 这样的代码不产生 Segmentation fault 真的就是运气太好了
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • 如何设置这样的环境变量 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374053 我的系统， sudo find / -name 'pppoeconf' /usr/sbin/pppoeconf /usr/share/menu/pppoeconf /usr/share/doc/pppoeconf 我输入pppoeconf，提示找不到命令。 于是我打开，sudo gedit /etc/profile,显示 # /etc/profile: system-wide .profile file for the Bourne …
<z23423423> HajasLm: 你的意思就是那个地址需要是可以被操作的？
<HajasLm> http://blog.csdn.net/drshenlei/article/details/4339110
<kk> HajasLm,啥网址y 剖析程序的内存布局 - 沈雷的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<wzlxx> 看到cfy 熄灯了啊
<z23423423> ofan: .
<oc_> 一群潜艇么
<z23423423> adam8157: 被指针搞糊涂了，你能帮我解惑下吗？*(chat*)0x1=44; 44是存0x1里面还是0x1所指向的地址里面？
<pocoyo> lainme: 美女早～
<adam8157> z23423423: 电话会议中
<z23423423> MaskRay: 大侠
 * happyaron 表示变量0x开头都是耍流氓
<roylez_> happyaron: 蛤皮
<happyaron> roylez_: 现在怎么开始找蛤皮了？
<roylez_> oc_: 这是啥？倒地的老头么？拐棍扔一边
<XwinX> happyaron: 我喜欢0x开头的
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac337248
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 多啦A梦 大雄向恶之道 （修复） - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> z23423423: 0x1里面还是0x1所指向的地址里? 想想你这句话 你说呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 貌似不错
<adam8157> roylez_: 我擦 到正片没了!
<roylez_> adam8157: 是啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 这是为了甄别坏人的片子
<adam8157> roylez_: o 还有个后篇
<roylez_> adam8157: 这护照好东西啊
<pocoyo> lainme: 美女早～
<pocoyo> lainme: 美女早～
<lainme> pocoyo: 不早了
<pocoyo> lainme: ...
<lainme> pocoyo: 哦。现在是比较早了
<pocoyo> lainme: 睡觉去。
<lainme> ……
<pocoyo> 88
<roylez_> lainme: 美女早
<lainme> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> lainme: 一点都不好啊
<roylez_> lainme: 愁呢，没法睡觉
<lainme> roylez_: 额。心事重失眠啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 几点飞机
<roylez_> adam8157: 12
<adam8157> roylez_: 还以为一会儿的 那你有啥睡不着的
<roylez_> lainme: 工作上的事情，nnnd，要老美帮忙，没人知道，坑爹的
<lainme> roylez_: 什么，你要旅行么
<lainme> 哦
<roylez_> lainme: 18摸没人知道的技术细节太多了
<roylez_> lainme: 给老美留个言威胁下睡觉去了...
<lainme> 威胁。。
<lainme> roylez_: 好好睡去吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋你还在搞什么啊
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡你也早点睡吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 马上就睡咯
<XiaYixuan> 你好
<XiaYixuan> 如何安装QQ？
<XiaYixuan> 我不能安装 ：（
<lhrkkk> jj
<lhrkkk> hello everyone
<One1eaf> j???
<One1eaf> 中文测试
<alvin_rxg> 测试失败
<kk> alvin_rxg, .. ..  ㍙ 
<freeflying> alvin_rxg, 你测试啥呢
<alvin_rxg> 没啥。
<alvin_rxg> 只是回馈下 One1eaf
<ofan> IT男连续加班一个月猝死
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/186667.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y IT男连续加班一个月猝死_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> 天朝果然不是程序员呆的地方
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<dchxcrow> x_XX
<freeflying> 这么晚你们还睡觉
<alvin_rxg> 這麼晚了當然睡覺啊…
<freeflying> 还不
<dchxcrow> 你们在pc上折腾过mac os没?
<freeflying> dchxcrow, 我们都不折腾了
<dchxcrow> freeflying, 是驱动的问题么?
<freeflying> dchxcrow, 你淘宝搜索 黑苹果
<freeflying> dchxcrow, 如果你想用的话
<dchxcrow> 那是什么?我只是想感受一下
<xiamx> dchxcrow, 折腾过，驱动时问题
<ofan> dchxcrow: mac上折腾pc就简单多了
<dchxcrow> 为什么都是类unix的系统, 驱动不能解决呢?奇怪啊,是因为mac os是封闭的么?
<ofan> mac提供的驱动少
<ofan> 只支持部分硬件
<dchxcrow> ofan, ok.
<knownbad> 是因为 Apple close source 的关系。
<knownbad> 但也应该不是绝对的问题，只没人想搞 OSX 罢了。
<dchxcrow> 都是类unix的东西,为什么没人愿意折腾osx呢?折腾起来太费劲?
<knownbad> 我们都在等你搞。
<dchxcrow> 这个......
<knownbad> 你要用 OSX 去拿钱贡献给　Apple 嘛。　　没钱就来一起搞 Linux.
<alvin_rxg> 等你“搞”女人
<dchxcrow> 就是突然想感受一下,又不想虚拟机, ....
<knownbad> 或是搞 bsd 去。　　反正 OSX 和 bsd 差不多。
<dchxcrow> 搞 字 为什么要加引号
<dchxcrow> bsd 和 linux 用起来感受有什么不同, 其实可以试一下
<knownbad> 那是淫号。
<knownbad> 一个是b起头，一个是l起头。
<dchxcrow> 太委婉了,完全感受不到区别啊
<dchxcrow> 我google一下
<knownbad> 正解！！！
<dchxcrow> freebsd 可以挂载linux的家目录不? 我的家目录是单独的一个区
<knownbad> bsd 用 ufs 应该也可以读写 ext 但不知能不能装机。
<dchxcrow> '能不能装机' 是什么意思呢? 不明白这句
<knownbad> 就是把 / 放 ext 上。
<dchxcrow> 哦 明白了 ~~ 谢咯
<savr> hi
<kk> savr, 好.. .  ㍜ 
<savr> what web browser do chinese use to access http://www.12306.cn/mormhweb/kyfw/ without errors
<savr> ubuntu has offices in beijing :O
<knownbad> This gotta be kidding.  Official site without valid certificate?
<dchxcrow> Yeah, I tried .. firefox needs valid certification and chromium has error sign directly
<dchxcrow> mazing ....
<happyaron> install their root cert, as advised on the site.
 * happyaron never does that.
 * knownbad Remembered about compromised certificates from China....
<knownbad> CA is like state agency isn't it?
<happyaron> anyway CNNIC never get caught for a live MITM attack.
<dchxcrow> So ... It means ?
<knownbad> Or never revealed of any attack?
<happyaron> but 12306.cn issues there own CA, not signed by any _approved_ CA.
 * happyaron personally disables CNNIC CA.
<knownbad> Why would a public site self signing own certificate?
<happyaron> who knows
<knownbad> Another conduit for attack.
<happyaron> This seems to be a better way than performing attack using CNNIC CA.
<happyaron> There are eyes looking at CNNIC CA, but less people would care much about how 12306.cn's CA can widespread.
<happyaron> Also, users are at their own risks by installing that CA.
<savr> its been like this for ages
<savr> safari would prompt you
<savr> I added an exception in firefox
<savr> chrome just refused connection
<savr> would china post allow me to send a suitcase from shanghai pudong airport to Hangzhou?
<savr> :D
<alvin_rxg> 8===D
<Inode_LF> none
<alvin_rxg> Avril Lavigne - Innocence
<savr> :(
<alvin_rxg> savr has a long long long long penis 8===========================================================D
<savr> o.0
<savr> would sf express?
<ofan> savr: sf express is good
<alvin_rxg> sf.org is good
<savr> would they take a suitcase?
<alvin_rxg> sry, i mean sf.net
<ofan> china postal service is as bad as usps
<savr> do they have pickup in the airport?
<ofan> savr: you want to send your suitcase from the airport directly?
<savr> I prefer to
<ofan> I think there're some forms you need to fill out, and they will check the suitcase in front of you
<savr> :D
<savr> does china post sell boxes?
<kk>  06:10
<savr> ?
<dchxcrow> what's the sell boxes?
<alvin_rxg> sell 是动词
<dchxcrow> 晕啊 ~~
<dchxcrow> savr, yeah, of course
<savr> big enough to fit a suit case?
<savr> :P
<dchxcrow> I think so
<savr> unless sf have a location in the airport I am going to have to use china post
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 干吗呢？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 还没下班？
<knownbad> 回个东岸的猪头。
<knownbad> 你不出去吃饭？
<knownbad> 你该趁周末去看看尼加拉瓜瀑布。
<knownbad> 然后看看纽约。
<mengyi> sulit: goodnight,sulit,Time:"2012-05-11  07:15:00"
<mengyi> sulit: goodmorning,sulit,Time:2012-05-11  07:17:25
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-11
<lokirf> ls
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪猪
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席吉祥
<tenzu> 肿么带尾巴了?
<roylez_> 在家在家
<tenzu> roylez_: 竟然不上班
<roylez_> 肉身翻墙的日子
<roylez_> tenzu: 就你一个？
<roylez_> tenzu: 破马/蛋蛋/基蛙/基狗/蛤蟆都不在呢
<tenzu> roylez_: 今天办公室只有我一个人在, 我只好默默的看one piece
<tenzu> roylez_: 他们搅基去了
<roylez_> tenzu: 哥你30+了吧....
<roylez_> tenzu: http://t1.qpic.cn/mblogpic/a753aafcc3bb8b242176/460
<tenzu> roylez_: 木有办法, 03年开始看, 回到TJU又忍不住了
<roylez_> tenzu: 03年，貌似10年前呢。您还真是.....怎么说呢......坚持不懈？
<roylez_> tenzu: 在哪里看？ dm5 ？
<tenzu> roylez_: 可能是太无聊了吧
<tenzu> roylez_: TJU校内PT下载, 不计流量无压力
<roylez_> tenzu: 无聊给你家女王打毛衣得了.....
<tenzu> roylez_: 女王看不上
<roylez_> ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 那给女王的宠物狗打
<tenzu> roylez_: 女王只看得上我的工资卡
<roylez_> .........................
<roylez_> tenzu: 这个说得太到位了
<tenzu> roylez_: 家里有个会计, 所以, 你懂的
<roylez_> tenzu: ....
<roylez_> tenzu: 走了，去基厂
<tenzu> roylez_: 目送
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 求解：使用置顶贴12.04Unity桌面的3D特效配置文件后，Firefox的QuickGrag插件不能用了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374078 根据置顶贴： 置顶： （已更新）Ubuntu 12.04 Linux 3D桌面完全教程，显卡驱动安装方法，compiz特效介绍，常见问题解答。 下载其 用于Unity桌面的3D …
 * gfrog_ hi
<siwen> whois
<ofan> tenzu: 去tju当教授了？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 昭阳 k27 安装 12.04 lts 花屏现象频发 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374080 我的本子是联想昭阳k27，显卡是核显 intel HD 3000 之前使用11.04的时候基本一切正常，用得还挺顺的 重新安装了12.04 后，可能是12.04对核显的支持变差了吧 在unity 3d下的反应速度是非常慢， …
<gfrog_> adam8157, 矮油
<adam8157> gfrog_: what?
<gfrog_> adam8157, 竟然去office了？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 那是
<adam8157> gfrog_: 工作态度好啊我
<gfrog_> adam8157, 啧啧
 * gfrog_ 待会买套登山杖去。 cc adam8157 
<adam8157> gfrog_: 啧啧
<gfrog_> adam8157, 母亲节送老娘登山杖。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_: ...
<huntxu> gfrog_: = =
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 甲骨文公平使用Java的法案请求被驳回 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374081 “尽管甲骨文提出了Android商业应用的成功——这可能会引起立法部门出于反垄断的原因，寻求对Android的公平使用——但显然， Alsup法官并不原意站在甲骨文公司这一边 。甚至，当甲骨文法 …
<hamo> roylez: 走了还不关电脑...
<adam8157> hamo: 闲人你来啦
<hamo> adam8157: 闲毛...
<hamo> adam8157: 哥也要走了...
<adam8157> hamo: 你一直没事儿
<gfrog_> hamo, 闲毛你好。
<hamo> adam8157: 谁说我一直没事啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 回学校
<hamo> gfrog_: 基蛙你怎么也带尾巴啦？
<hamo> adam8157: 必须的...
<gfrog_> hamo, 。。。。
<gfrog_> hamo, WFH
<adam8157> hamo: 你人人上说的(虽然我没有帐号
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...你肯定是借kaka的吧？
<adam8157> hamo: 他看到就给我分享的
<gfrog_> adam8157, 欲盖弥彰
<hamo> adam8157: 那个坏淫...
 * hamo brb
<sjd> opensuse is good
<Inode_LF> 这里有没有人搞QNX下的实时系统啊
<slucx> ext的块组描述符里的freeinodes数和未使用的inodes数有什么不同吗？
<slucx> 求解
<huntxu> adam8157: you know someone named "Dong Zhu"?
<adam8157> huntxu: 帮我忙的实习生
<adam8157> huntxu: 目前是实习
<slucx> adam8157,  ext的块组描述符里的freeinodes数和未使用的inodes数有什么不同吗？
<adam8157> slucx: no idea about that
<slucx> adam8157, 汗
 * slucx 感觉两个字段是重复的，不解
<huntxu> adam8157: from my college?
<adam8157> huntxu: hah? 他是大连一个学校的
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 每个文件名后多了个inode/directory http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374013 如题，很奇怪。不知怎么搞的突然在每个文件夹出了个inode/directory。我毛都没干啊！希望大仙指导一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 flg618730 — 2012-05-11 10:26
<iGnome> slucx: 通常总有不同。比如按照整个统计和零碎统计的。就像扇区的统计。
<iGnome> adam8157: 昨天有人欺负你。
<gfrog_> adam8157, wow, which college?
 * gfrog_ 啊，对啦，昨天运动会妹纸们对蛋蛋都很倾慕啊
<huntxu> adam8157: he sent me a mail this morning, asking about the drcom = =
<iGnome> gfrog_: 蛋蛋参加了啥项目。
 * gfrog_ 特别是蛋蛋那一个鱼跃。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 跟他说drcom有linux版了
<huntxu> adam8157: who would expect drcom for one college works in another = =
<adam8157> gfrog_: 你看错了吧... 没我啥事儿
<gfrog_> iGnome, 我没注意他，穿的都是一样的衣服，认不出来谁是谁，不过妹纸们都认识啊，很牛
<iGnome> 妹子说：凡是比较高的，都认为是蛋蛋？
<huntxu> adam8157: it depends, some colleges today don't provide a linux version
<gfrog_> adam8157, 你没去钻圈么？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 没 那是卡卡
<gfrog_> iGnome, 有可能。。
<iGnome> 鱼跃钻圈？？？啥项目哦
<gfrog_> adam8157, 反正我听到很多妹纸高呼你的名字了，你有福啦。
<slucx> adam8157, 了然了，bg_itable_unused是全部分区的，bg_free_inodes_count是当前块组的
<iGnome> rh有漂亮的？
<huntxu> gfrog_: they might be calling xiaoli = =
<adam8157> gfrog_: 没我事儿
<gfrog_> adam8157, 难道有人跟你重名....
<gfrog_> huntxu, 胡子叔。。
<huntxu> shu ru fa gui le = =
<adam8157> gfrog_: 喊的virt的小丽吧
<huntxu> fcitx sucks = =
<iGnome> 蛋蛋难道叫小丽？
<gfrog_> adam8157, 嘛！大家都喊的中文，又没喊irc nick
<gfrog_> iGnome, 叫夏利（xiali）
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 本地俗称夏利朵。
<iGnome> 夏利坨
<adam8157> gfrog_: .... 你毁我
<gfrog_> adam8157, @@
<iGnome> 这不算毁，国产车也是车嘛。
<iGnome> 支持开除嘎嘛。
<adam8157> iGnome: 你真能挑拨...
<iGnome> gfrog_: ..
<gfrog_> adam8157, 真的，崇拜你的妹纸很多哦。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 可能么...
<gfrog_> adam8157, 矮油，你自己观察嘛，哈哈
<iGnome> 关键是长得高？
 * adam8157 挑逗我的一律踢之
<adam8157> iGnome: 在北方 177-178不算高的
<iGnome> 我们是正常的讨论嘛。
<iGnome> 那你不是打击南方的？
<iGnome> 破蛋蛋。
<adam8157> iGnome: 没有, 身高是无所谓的东西
<gfrog_> ig
<iGnome> 可是，还是有优势
<gfrog_> iGnome, 蛋蛋是山东大汉呢。
<huntxu> adam8157: hao gao
<iGnome> 我同学也山东的。没见高
<gfrog_> iGnome, 不高不是山东银
<iGnome> 蛋蛋瘦，不算山东大。。。汉
<iGnome> 。。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 早上这一会儿就发了两封邮件
<gfrog_> adam8157, 我也发了2封啦，一封wfh，一封确认开会时间，hiahia
<ofan> 安掌柜 6分钟前 说： 中国火车上的售货员总喊着这样的一副对联。上联：香烟啤酒矿泉水烤鱼片了啊～下联：白酒饮料方便面火腿肠了啊～横批：腿收一下。
<huntxu> 你妹
<huntxu> fcitx突然傻了
<gfrog_> ofan, 要我喊toooold嘛。。。
<ofan> gfrog_: 您new
<gfrog_> ofan, 最近没看joke，木有很new的段子 @@
<ofan> gfrog_: 我一般看图
<ofan> 9gag.com
<gfrog_> ofan, @_@
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 到底 GNOME KDE 哪个更容易运行？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374086 以前一直抱着这种态度，GNOME就是比KDE轻量，运行的平台更低。 结果昨天在虚拟机上装了ARCHLINUX，然后装了GNOME，才100MB+，然后启动，没反应，也没报错。 又装了KDE，700MB，然后启动KDE，第一次挂了，第 …
<nyfair> kde比gnome大6倍？
<ofan> nyfair: 大60倍
<Yanbo> 好不热
<Yanbo> 吃饭去了都？
<nyfair> ofan: 你喜欢大的还是小的？
<ofan> nyfair: 不大不小的
<nyfair> ofan: 以何为大？
<Yanbo> 一手无法掌握
<Yanbo> 为大
<iGnome> Yanbo: 大点的橘子，你都无法一手。
<iGnome> 笨坨
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<Yanbo> 原来是在说桔子啊
 * gfrog_ 饿死了，吃饭，上班。
<gfrog_> iGnome, 所以有了砂糖橘。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 更新源的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374093 我用ubuntu9.04，换了一些源，apt-get update时主要出现以下类型的报错： Code: Ign http://mirrors.163.com jaunty-proposed/universe Sources  Err http://mirrors.163.com jaunty/main Packages    W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.bjtu.edu.cn/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-securit …
<pocoyo> cfy: 你上次说24.0.96有bug?
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯，我用起来有问题
<pocoyo> cfy: 哪儿有问题。
<cfy> pocoyo: 忘了，你试试
<pocoyo> cfy: 没发现。
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦？那我试试
<cfy> pocoyo: 好像没了....
<cfy> pocoyo: 而且，貌似更快了嘛
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • vmware 安装的ubuntu 10.04LTS 系统很慢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374095 大家好，前两天在xp的vmware 中安装了ubuntu10.04版本的系统，昨天还感觉挺好的，今天早上打开后发现运行很慢，请问下是怎么回事。 还有中情况，我正在一个编辑框中键盘输入文字，突然无法输 …
<nyfair> 无聊啊，hon现在还活着么
<qiuxuenan> 大家好，我在用12.04的过程中遇到了一个问题，在很多地方寻查之后没有找到解决的办法：有一个叫做whoopsie的进程，在开机一段时间之后占用的内存开始增加，之后就一直持续只增不减，关闭所有程序之后还是占用甚至几百M的内存，而且也无法杀死这个进程，请问有人遇到过这个问题吗？
<ofan> qiuxuenan: sudo pkill -9 whoopsie
<qiuxuenan> 非常谢谢，已解决，只是不知道这个问题到底是什么原因引起的
<nyfair> qiuxuenan: 其实whoopsie就是这里某位大大写的病毒
<ofan> 进win玩游戏去
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 中标普华NEOoffice6.0的正式版将发布deb格式安装包 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374100 我因试用不爽，向中标反馈的，中标于昨天给我的回复，有图有真相。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangyukunshan — 2012-05-11 12:43
<Cherrot> 64位系统不能装在32位CPU上么？
<qiuxuenan> 那应该是不能的吧
<imadper> Cherrot: 你去哪儿找到的32位cpu?
<imtxc> imadper: 又有I了？
<Cherrot> imadper: 05年的机器
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 网络不抽风了~
<imadper> imtxc: 最讨厌名字前面没有i的了
<Cherrot> imadper: intel64位的CPU是从什么时候冒出来的啊
<imadper> Cherrot: 什么cpu. 05年也多是64位的了
<imadper> Cherrot: 我初中的时候, 满大街都是64位的cpu了..
<Cherrot> imadper: intel?
<imadper> Cherrot: 具体型号给说说看
<Cherrot> imadper: 昨天给老笔记本上Xubuntu的时候提示的，i686 CPU found...
<imadper> Cherrot: 64位也是i686呀
<Cherrot> imadper: 你是说intel大部分的CPU也都是64的了？
<Cherrot> imadper: expected x86_64, but i686 was found
<Cherrot> imadper: 大概就这个意思
<imadper> Cherrot: 05年的时候, intel的cpu应该都是64的了
<imadper> Cherrot: 你的cpu的具体型号?
<Cherrot> imadper: 电脑不在身边    赛扬的 :D
<imtxc> imadper: 这公司下午没人了， NND都带媳妇来下午好像要去哪群P
<palomino|working> ......... , imtxc
<imadper> imtxc: ............
<Cherrot> imtxc: .........!
 * adam8157 杀威棒举起中
<palomino|working> s/杀威/按摩/
<imadper> palomino|working: 你要悲剧了...破马君... ro
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 不能人人都像主席那么暴躁吧
<adam8157> palomino|working: 就是就是, 我是文明人
 * palomino|working momo adam8157 
<imtxc> adam8157: 威武
<imadper> ....
<palomino|working> 装个gnome-shell看看怎么个意思...
<imtxc> virtual 里面装了个fedora core 3
<imtxc> 启动不起来。。。。
<palomino|working> fc3...
<imtxc> imadper: 郁闷。
<palomino|working> 好老阿
<imadper> palomino|working: 你不是应该战争践踏嘛? 怎么总是momo
<palomino|working> 践踏是对主席专用技能
<imadper> imtxc: fc3? 你怎么不装rh9?
<imtxc> palomino|working: 是啊  老很了
<imtxc> imadper: 不是我说了算的。。
<imadper> palomino|working: ... 今天主席不在嘛? 竟然这么嚣张,他都不过来揍你~
<imadper> imtxc: fc3很老了吧???
<palomino|working> 主席可能饭后小憩中
<adam8157> imtxc: 乐乐去US了 cc palomino|working
<imtxc> imadper: 是啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 你什么时候也去米国出差啊
<imadper> imtxc: adam8157 打算去了美国就不回来了, 直接人肉翻墙
<adam8157> imtxc: 落地就申请避难
<imadper> adam8157: 看我我了解你~
<adam8157> imadper: momo
<imadper> ....
<palomino|working> 这...装gnome-shell还要重启阿
<imadper> palomino|working: 登出不行吗?
<palomino|working> 让我重启...
<Boohbah> 我看见你
<palomino|working> 失陪片刻
<imtxc> imadper: 还有其他的什么虚拟机么？
<imadper> imtxc: kvm
<imadper> imtxc: 应该是比较快的虚拟机了, 至少比什么vbox什么的快多了
<imtxc> imadper: 没用过 我试试
<imadper> imtxc: 恩
<imtxc> imadper: 挺复杂嘛。
<imadper> Cherrot: 03年的时候桌面开始有64位的, 05年就已经满天飞了...
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 不会的问 gfrog , 他是搞这个的
<Cherrot> imadper: 嗯 看wiki了解了一下
<imtxc> imadper: 哦好
<imtxc> gfrog: kvm里面可以装fc3不？
<imtxc> imadper: 好像有个qemu什么的 那是个什么？
<imadper> imtxc: 模拟cpu的一个东西
<imtxc> imadper: 哦啊
<imadper> imtxc: 问我没用, 我的kvm配置的很烂, 还都是从网上抄的别人的, 自己不理解. 得问 gfrog
<imtxc> imadper: 这个怎么这么复杂呢 ？
<imadper> imtxc: 当时cpu虚拟化的问题就是他给我解决的
<imtxc> imadper: 还得配置？
<imadper> imtxc: 不知道, 恩, 好多参数要设置的
<imadper> imtxc: 看来他速度第一的份上
<imtxc> imadper: 晕 貌似Linux也有VMware？
<imadper> imtxc: 应该有吧, 印象里
<imadper> imtxc: 而且, vbox没有理由不支持fc3的呀
<imtxc> imadper: 装了之后 启动不了。
<imtxc> imadper: 我看它文档貌似支持fc4---
<imadper> imtxc: ... 你是arch? aur里面有vmware-server
<cfy> imadper: imtxc: hi
<imtxc> imadper: 我是fedora16
<imtxc> cfy: hi
<imadper> cfy: hi.
<Boohbah> 你好
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • unity lancher 出现问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374103 原来两次开启一个程序后，lancher上该程序左侧会出现两个小三角标志，点击该程序lancher的图标，屏幕上会出现该程序的是多个预览窗口，但是现在出不来了，大家知道是怎么会事么. 统计信息: 发表于 由 erlongs …
<Cherrot> 用 alternate CD 升级 和在线升级Ubuntu是不是本质一样？
<huntxu> roylez: http://www.beijing-open-party.org/topic/131
<kk> huntxu,啥网址y OpenParty - 数学之美——化繁为简，用数学解决工程问题，跳出固有思维思考创新
<huntxu> roylez: 发错，这个才是 http://jandan.net/2012/05/11/raf-ww2-fighter-egypt.html
<kk> huntxu,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<imadper> huntxu: 刚才adam说, roylez 去美帝了.. 估计他看不到你发的东西了
<imtxc> imadper: 这东西复杂
<imadper> imtxc: 所以才让你找 gfrog 直接问, 自己搞要好久的
<huntxu> 难道他今天出发了
<imtxc> imadper: 基蛙不在
<imadper> huntxu: 不清楚, adam说的, 应该是吧
<imadper> imtxc: 等他吃完饭回来吧...
 * MaskRay 求 Java Swing 指导，如何让 JPanel 显示在 JFrame 底部
<imtxc> imadper: 还有 ，我想回到以前gnome那样子不知可以不？
<ofan> MaskRay: 搞java了？
<imadper> imtxc: 可以
<imadper> imtxc: met什么的, 一个wm而已
<imtxc> imadper: 我觉得，我想办法在virtualbox里面装好fc3还是来的实在些。
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<adam8157> imadper: 为啥一定要fc3
<imadper> adam8157: 这就得问 imtxc了..
<adam8157> imadper: imtxc 你俩我一直tab错!!!!
<imadper> adam8157: 可是我叫这个名字很多年了...
<imtxc> adam8157: 要编译人家以前写的代码，老板说必须用那个环境。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 去了你的i
<imadper> adam8157: 你op能强制给他改名字的话就改, 不用跟我客气~  ^^
<imadper> imtxc: 那样我就跟 MaskRay 冲突了
<txc> ls
<txc> hamo: 蛤蟆君好
<adam8157> txc: 随便叫啥, 我就是说说而已
<cfy> imadper: 啥冲突？
<imadper> txc: 人家都认不出你来了...
<hamo> txc: 你谁？
<cfy> adam8157: 蛋蛋好
 * hamo 等...
<imadper> cfy: 名字的前两个字要是跟别人的一样,  容易tab出来错误
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ v5
 * hamo 果然踢了...
<imadper> ...
 * adam8157 让你anti-kick, 让你auto-join
<palomino|working> ...
<hamo> adam8157: ban了？
<adam8157> hamo: 警告下而已
 * adam8157 让你anti-kick, 让你auto-join
<cfy> adam8157: 不是随便叫么。。。
<imtxc> hao
<adam8157> cfy: 我是说他随便叫自己名字
<imtxc> cfy: 没帽子就不要随便叫。。。。
<imadper> adam8157: cfy刚进来, 看见你说随便叫...
<hamo> roylez: 一点都不环保...
<cfy> imtxc: 没事。
<hamo> roylez: 走了还不关电脑...
<imtxc> 这里走了关电脑的不多吧。
<Cherrot> roylez: 主席竟然翻了墙都不关机……
<Cherrot> hamo: 再践踏一下吧~
<ofan> 关电脑也能挂
<ofan> 机
<imtxc> imadper: 我放假了。
<adam8157> hamo: 给你城管光环了
<hamo> adam8157: 收到...
<imadper> imtxc: 你又没妹子一起出去玩
<hamo> adam8157: 不敢踢啊...
<Cherrot> hamo: 哇 秀光环
<imtxc> imadper: 你不懂。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 我把键盘上的ctrl和capslock换了，果然小拇指爽多了..
<Cherrot> hamo_: 践踏: roylez
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯 emacs适合用hhkb
<hamo> adam8157: 买不起..
<cfy> adam8157: 你用过hhkb么？
<cfy> hamo: wrong
<adam8157> hamo: 买个二手sun工作站键盘去
<adam8157> cfy: 没
<cfy> hamo把capslock设置成ctrl
 * adam8157 求赠送Cherry G80-3000 黑色茶轴机械键盘
<cfy> adam8157: 你不有米么。。
<adam8157> cfy: 没有
<cfy> adam8157: 你没有。。
 * z2342342 linux下有啥入门的书关于汇编
<cfy> hamo: 有op?
<cfy> hamo: 求kick
<imadper> adam8157: 三四百的东西, 你那么有钱, 还在乎
<adam8157> imadper: 七八百啊
<ofan> z2342342: google gcc asm
<ofan> adam8157: 有什么用
<hamo> cfy: kick you?
<cfy> hamo: 嗯
<ofan> 我用巧克力键盘照样打字很溜到
<cfy> adam8157: hhkb可是2k
<hamo> adam8157: double一下而已...少吃一顿饭就有了..
<adam8157> ofan: 手感好...
<ofan> adam8157: 没觉得
<adam8157> hamo: 民以食为天
<imadper> adam8157: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?ali_refid=a3_420986_1007%3A1103895223%3A7%3A%3A5622c73f2069dffd2149529dfe6fcc21&id=14224476600&ali_trackid=1_5622c73f2069dffd2149529dfe6fcc21
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 包邮 Cherry樱桃机械键盘 G80-3000 3800 红轴 黑轴 茶轴 青轴-tmall.com天猫
<ofan> 小霸王学习机的手感比笔记本的好？
<z2342342> ofan: 额，我想问的是入门的书
<imadper> adam8157: 你看他的黑色茶轴
<ofan> 还是喜欢键程短的
<ofan> z2342342: 要多入门
<imadper> adam8157: 不一定非得g80-3k
<imtxc> imadper: 貌似是fc3 不支持sata硬盘？
<hamo> adam8157: 我觉得改了键，我已经能把我x220的键盘YY成hhkb了...
<imadper> adam8157: 反正轴一样的话, 手感差不多
<adam8157> imadper: 我要3000系列!
<z2342342> ofan: 就是一点不会的人学的
<ofan> z2342342: gcc的内嵌汇编语法是at&t的
<CyrusYzGTt> f16飄過
<imadper> imtxc: 不知道.. 你得问红帽官方的人
<ofan> z2342342: 奥
<ofan> z2342342: 你要的是 计算机组成原理
<cfy> hamo: yy.....
<imadper> adam8157: 有区别吗? 手感?
<z2342342> ofan: 哦
 * hamo YY强X啊...
<imtxc> adam8157: gfrog 球指点，fc3
<adam8157> imadper: 当然有 键程差很多
<imtxc> adam8157: gfrog 安完后启动不了。。。
<z2342342> ofan: 这两天让指针搞糊涂了，所以想学点汇编然后看看指针那到底是咋回事
<adam8157> imtxc: 太老了, 我不support
<imadper> adam8157: 不都是ml的吗? 4毫米的键程
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 杯具了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374107 [size=150][size=150] 安装12.04 i386 提示错误（我一台台式机，一个笔记本都是双核的，用wubi安装），安装am64台式机卡死在大约80%的地方，重启电脑就蓝屏；笔记本装上了，但是运行奇慢，弄的我不敢直接用硬盘安装，无 …
<imadper> adam8157: 键程真的是一样的... mx的会短, 但是很少有mx的
<hamo> z2342342: 王爽的汇编语言
<ofan> z2342342: 指针就是内存地址
<hamo> z2342342: 绝对入门经典
<z2342342> hamo: 哦
<hamo> z2342342: 虽然是16位的汇编
<imadper> hamo: 他要att汇编
<adam8157> imadper: 不用这专为中国市场打造的低端廉价货
<adam8157> hamo: 前些天刚买了王爽那本
<ofan> z2342342: http://book.douban.com/subject/1468468/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Computer Organization and Design (豆瓣)
<imadper> adam8157: 壕... 真壕...  膜拜
<z2342342> ofan: 那个*有时是运算符有时又不是，还有左值和右值，让我很纠结
<hamo> adam8157: 壕... 真壕...  膜拜
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<ofan> z2342342: 这本书能然你了解几乎所有硬件部分了
<hamo> adam8157: 加到我的小尾巴号上吧..
<Cherrot> imadper: Intel 奔腾双核 T2080  貌似是07年的产物啊……
<adam8157> ofan: z2342342 偏软件多的还是看csapp吧
<z2342342> adam8157: 哦
<z2342342> 据说有三本国外很流行的书，龙书，虎书，鲸书
<ofan> z2342342: 这本重点在cpu的部分，但其他各方面都有涉猎，raid,gpgpu等
<z2342342> 一本没看过
<z2342342> ofan: 哦
<cfy> hamo: 求kick
<ofan> z2342342: 软件部分看sicp
<imtxc> cfy: why？
<imadper> Cherrot: 恩, 肯定64位了
<Cherrot> imadper: 可还真就是32bit的
<imadper> Cherrot: 刚查了一下, 还真是32位的..
<Cherrot> imadper: 蛋疼
<imadper> Cherrot: 怎么可能, 我家的amd 3200+ 都是64位的, 你这个双核...
<Cherrot> imadper: AMD 64出的早嘛  intel是学人家的
<imadper> Cherrot: 我买那个cpu的时候, 桌面市场还没有双核呢...
<z2342342> ofan: sicp原来是mit那本，据说是本很BT的书
<imadper> Cherrot: ... intel的双核比64位还早....
<Cherrot> imadper: intel真坑爹
<imadper> Cherrot: 为什么一定要64位?
<ofan> z2342342: 这些书都讲的很细，要完全看完不现实
<Cherrot> imadper: 没，只是装64位出了问题，才发现了这个事情
<imadper> Cherrot: 恩, 果然厉害的cpu
<Cherrot> imadper: :-(
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 可怜
<ofan> 灭了蚂蚁全家
 * MaskRay 求 Java Swing 指导，如何让 JPanel 显示在 JFrame 底部
<Cherrot> MaskRay 布局管理
<Cherrot> MaskRay 设置一个合适的布局管理就行了
<Barden> 呃，问大家个问题，firefox浏览github.com，是否有些字乱码了
<MaskRay> Cherrot: DemoPanel extends JPanel；DemoPanel里还有个子JPanel(south)， DemoPanel.add(south,BorderLayout.SOUTH)
<Barden> opera浏览github.com就无问题
<MaskRay> Cherrot: 然后 JFrame 里 setContentPane (DemoPanel)
<MaskRay> Cherrot: 为什么 DemoPanel 显示在 JFrame 顶部？
<Cherrot> MaskRay ……应该是充满JFrame全部才对啊  ……
<Cherrot> MaskRay 发源码看一下？
<freeayu> mac下管理安装软件，感觉还是不如apt-get 啊
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 12.04刚刚装好安装ati驱动效果很好 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374109 装上之后很流畅，没有11.04那种拖动很慢的情况出现了，哈哈，总算没有再脑残，不过这个uity桌面不是很喜欢 统计信息: 发表于 由 fenglelyng — 2012-05-11 13:57
<gfrog> imadper: -_-
<gfrog> imtxc: 嘛情况？
<imadper> gfrog: 我没找你 ...
<imadper> gfrog: 我给你拉工作了, 什么时候给我介绍费?
<imtxc> gfrog: 球技术支持fedora16 下用virtaulbox或者其他虚拟机安装fedora core 3
 * MaskRay 抓到了好心人……
<imtxc> imadper: 没工资的
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<gfrog> imtxc: 为神马要装古典系统？
<imadper> gfrog: 他是文艺青年
<imtxc> gfrog: 别人要求的，不是我愿意的啊。
<gfrog> imtxc: 虽然理论上可以装，不过出问题了我们一概不负责哦
<gfrog> imadper: 哦。。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 虚拟机还能出问题？
<gfrog> imtxc: 为神马不能
<gfrog> imtxc: 你现在啥情况？
<imtxc> gfrog: 装上后 停在Probing PCI hardware (bus 00 这里 解决了，现在停在了unable to handle kernel null pointer dereference at virtual address 这里
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<gfrog> imtxc: 尼玛这不就是kenerl panic了嘛
<adam8157> huntxu: 嘘墟
<imtxc> gfrog: 然后呢？
<gfrog> imtxc: 好吧。。。 show me your kvm cmd line.
<huntxu> adam8157: 樂樂肉身翻牆了啊
<freeayu> 用MAC OS用得不习惯啊
<freeayu> 感觉还不如UBUNTU好用
<imtxc> gfrog: 不是kvm 那个太复杂了还没会弄
<adam8157> huntxu: 现在应该刚跨越第一岛链
<gfrog> imtxc: 然后。。。 先看用了神马设备，如果不支持就改成支持的，如果没得支持，就没得用kvm了。
<imtxc> gfrog: virtualbox
<gfrog> imtxc: 那是vbox？ 你完全重新安装的嘛？
<imtxc> gfrog: 是啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 確定沒有觸碰到天網
<gfrog> adam8157: huntxu 主席一去不回了嘛？
<huntxu> gfrog: 不是說去培訓啥的麽
<adam8157> gfrog: 回, 去出差而已
<gfrog> imtxc: 哎呀呀，那我就不知道肿末办啦，vbox不熟
<gfrog> adam8157: huntxu 啧啧，还是会到我朝怀抱嘛。
 * gfrog afk
<ofan> 蛋蛋  嘘嘘 。。。
<adam8157> ofan: 呕饭
<ofan> adam8157: ...
<ofan> 不要带上我...
<adam8157> gfrog: 落地就销毁护照 然后表示忘了家在哪里 让移民局无法遣送
<imtxc> adam8157: 给你送朝鲜直接
<ofan> adam8157: 出境不用护照也行
<ofan> 护照过期了照样能出
<adam8157> imtxc: 朝鲜没和US建交
<freeayu> virtualbox 无法安装gho文件？
<freeayu> ghost xp
 * adam8157 afk
<gfrog> adam8157: 会不会被发配到澳大利亚挖煤？
<imtxc> imadper: 这系统可真郁闷
<imadper> imtxc: 你这都什么工作呀...
<imtxc> imadper: 他们在win下用vmware可以安装vbox就不行
<imtxc> MD要抓狂了。
<imadper> imtxc: kvm吧, 反正 gforg在
<imtxc> imadper: 他说kvm会弄坏系统
<imadper> imtxc: .. 小概率事件
<gfrog> imtxc: 谁说的？
<imtxc> gfrog: 你说弄坏了不管
<srdgame> 小概率事件必然发生
<gfrog> imtxc: 我说你那种远古时代的系统我们不管。fedora支持期13个月，你那都快13年了。。。
<metbsd> 中国最大的敌人是俄罗斯
<imadper> srdgame: 可多次重复的小概率事件才会一定发生.
<imtxc> gfrog: 好意思说还。。。我昨天刚装的fedora16  firefox到现在已经崩溃了几十次了
<adam8157> imtxc: 所谓的编译环境也是空话, 我就不信你们用到了GCC老版本才有的某个特性
<gfrog> imtxc: 哦，报bug呀。 我在f16上跑firefox好好的。
<imtxc> adam8157: 他们些的代码，新的gcc上无数waring
<adam8157> imtxc: 我用Fedora 16 半年未关机, firefox也没死过
<adam8157> imtxc: 那是老的不报
 * gfrog 只是为了用GCC的话，一个chroot环境就够了，速度还快。 adam8157 imtxc 
<imadper> imtxc: 代码有问题就是有问题, 跟用什么版本的gcc没关系...
<metbsd> fedora本来就是做测试用的
<adam8157> imtxc: 以前我自己负责的部分都是-Wall然后-Werror
<metbsd> 不崩溃就不是肥多啦了
<adam8157> gfrog: nod
<gfrog> adam8157: 我一点也喜欢那个HR的大姐，都跟人欠她钱一样
<adam8157> gfrog: 胖的瘦的?
<gfrog> adam8157: 当然我也不喜欢之前走了的那个。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 胖的瘦的?
<imtxc> imadper: 不关我事 他们要求装我再去查查 装好交差？
<gfrog> adam8157: 哎呀，不是底下做事那几个啦
<adam8157> gfrog: 那是哪个
 * gfrog 为神马我漏掉了那么重要的‘不’字
<gfrog> adam8157: 小屋子里那个呗
 * imadper 小企鹅更新了...
<adam8157> gfrog: 京剧那个?
<gfrog> adam8157: wow，yep
<adam8157> gfrog: 还好吧 我可以忍受强势的刻薄的, 但是我无法忍受IQ EQ低的
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来你喜欢女王系！
 * Cherrot ....
<imtxc> imadper 他们的代码里面有 u8  , s8这些
<imadper> imtxc: 什么东西? 类型定义?
<imtxc> imadper: 是啊
<imadper> imtxc: 改了, 用 unsigned char 和signed char代替
<imtxc> imadper: 我找批评我。。得 我还是忍受waring 算了。
<imadper> imtxc: ... u8 s8是他们自己typedef的还是什么的?
<wpah> 大家在ubuntu下都用什么上msn呀
<Cherrot> wpah: 不上msn :D
<wpah> 我今天安装了xubuntu，用pidgin上不了MSN
<imtxc> 不是啊  你看这个就明白 warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of ‘strcmp’ differ in signedness [-Wpointer-sign] /usr/include/string.h:143:12: note: expected ‘const char *’ but argument is of type ‘u8 *’
<gfrog> imadper: imtxc 我记得标准库里有一套u_int_8这种规范的类型定义来着。。。 在哪个头文件里来着。。。 cc adam8157
<imadper> gfrog: 是有一个定义, 但是有8的吗?
<adam8157> gfrog: C99就有这些了
<gfrog> imadper: 似乎有吧
<huntxu> gfrog: stdint吧
<huntxu> gfrog: uint8/16/32_t
<gfrog> huntxu: 果然是，胡子叔果然厉害
<huntxu> gfrog: 毛，這個很常用的好伐
<huntxu> unsigned char 的長度遠大于 uint8_t = =
<adam8157> huntxu: hah?
<gfrog> huntxu: -_- 我那点C语言知识已经忘的差不多了。。 目前勉强能写个hello world，还不一定写对。
<imadper> hu
<imadper> huntxu: 不一样大吗?
<gfrog> huntxu: 啥？
<huntxu> adam8157: 打少幾個鍵。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> imadper: 13 == 7？
 * adam8157 表示习惯用原始的, 但是跨平台遇到过一致性问题
<imadper> huntxu: 我去试试去
 * adam8157 而且这个东西C99才有的
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: C99很靠谱啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 偏爱ANSI C
<gfrog> adam8157: 要不也不能十多年没修正案
<bluek> 哈哈哈
<bluek> 我又来了
<bluek> 钱没赚到，跑来聊天
<bluek> 老婆也不要了哈哈哈
<bluek> 还是电脑好
<gfrog> adam8157: 那函数类型单独一行，形参类型写在函数名下一行的方式如何？
 * adam8157 unsigned char 在某些奇葩平台上是7个字节
 * adam8157 unsigned char 在某些奇葩平台上是7个bit
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，这个不算ANSI C了。。 是古典写法
<adam8157> gfrog: 那是ansi c之前了
<gfrog> adam8157: 嵌入式的吧？ 真是奇葩货
<adam8157> gfrog: 远古架构
<gfrog> adam8157: ccui在座位上不？ 我的登山杖想拿给她求鉴定。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不在
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧。
<imadper> huntxu: 胡须叔, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5054979/why-is-uint-8-etc-used-in-c-c   第一个答案不对吗?
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: Why is uint_8 etc. used in C/C++? - Stack Overflow
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • PyWebQQ有人用嘛？我做了个Deb包 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374115 坛子里的PyWebQQ在Ubuntu12.04下库的路径有问题，所以我稍微改了一下源代码然后重新打包了，大家帮我测试一下吧。这个软件还是不错的了，和WebQQ一样却又不需要开浏览器，不影响其他网页的浏览 下 …
<huntxu> imadper: 沒錯啊
<imadper> huntxu: In other words, this is an unsigned integer with 8 bits (minimum) or what we used to call, in the mists of C history, an "unsigned char".
<imadper> huntxu: 这句, 他不是说, uint_8
<huntxu> imadper: ?
<imadper> huntxu: 他说, uint8_t 就是 unsigned char
 * imadper 输入法真心不好用...
<huntxu> imadper: 沒說不是...
<imadper> huntxu: `unsigned char 的長度遠大于 uint8_t = =`
<palomino|working> 还是u8最省！
<huntxu> imadper: 你還在糾結strlen("uint8_t") < strlen("unsigned char")的問題麽 = =
<imadper> huntxu: 恩
<huntxu> imadper: 看清楚... strlen("uint8_t") < strlen("unsigned char")
<imadper> huntxu: 朖
<huntxu> palomino|working: __u8
<imadper> huntxu: 𡧇
<iGnome> 用int最节省。 imadper 标准机器字长。
<imadper> iGnome: 𣅉
<iGnome> 所有机器汇编运算命令，都是围绕int来的。
<imadper> iGnome: 䥌𡰶杣㧄䰊㝗？
<iGnome> 。。。你乱码。 nnnd
 * gfrog 可以typedef unsighed char 8 嘛？
<imadper> iGnome: 刚用了一下仓诘输入法..
<imadper> huntxu: 仓颉输入法怎么玩?
<huntxu> imadper: 不會用
<iGnome> 8位机，就建议使用。
<iGnome> char和int不一样
<imadper> huntxu: 刚用了一下, 出来的都是乱码..
<iGnome> big5?
<imadper> iGnome: big5我能人出来, 这个不是...
<imadper> iGnome: 以前玩的游戏, 基本都是台湾汉化的, 都是big5...
<iGnome> 人咋能认出来哦。除开|enconv
<imadper> iGnome: 就跟一眼就能看出是base64一样, big5出现乱码的时候, 也是有特征的. 比如某些奇怪的字出现的比较多
<imadper> 倉頡... 这比五笔还难记住
<iGnome> 就是双拼嘛。
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<imadper> iGnome: 是吗?
<iGnome> 丫丫的那些偏旁
<iGnome> 字典上不是有。
<imadper> iGnome: 反正他拆字方式比五笔还蛋疼
<iGnome> 不是那些偏旁？
<imadper> 输这个字, 拆成 十十人一弓....
<iGnome> 哦。是拆字的哦。那和表行码，差不多。
<hamo> adam8157: TBBT有货么？
<adam8157> hamo: 有, 内网FTP自取
<adam8157> hamo: 720p
<imadper> 之前装过一次fcitx, 带什么冰蝉, 全息输入法...
<hamo> adam8157: GUN!!!
<iGnome> 滚？还是 gnu?
<imadper> 前者...
<imadper> gnu不用带感叹号...
<iGnome> 首尾码，其实好记
<imadper> 恩, 打算学一个靠字形输入的, 速度无所谓, 关键是现在提笔忘字了...
<imadper> iGnome: 神有什么神奇的输入法推荐吗?
<iGnome> 秘书输入法
<imadper> ...
<palomino|working> .......
<huntxu> ..........
<iGnome> 冷天。啊。冷字上次都忘记带点不了。
<iGnome> 都不写字
<hamo> adam8157: 地址...
<hamo> adam8157: 你从哪下的...
<hamo> adam8157: 这一季的最后一集了...
<hamo> adam8157: 说话...
<huntxu> hamo: verycd不是有麽
<huntxu> hamo: 不過通常都直接sohu視頻看
<hamo> huntxu: sohu还没有..要不我也直接sohu了。。。
<hamo> huntxu: 我主要是想知道这俩活宝结了没..
 * adam8157 哦弥陀佛, 哦弥陀佛
<Cherrot> alternate CD安装时列出了3个内核：linux-generic, linux-image-generic 和 linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic 这是闹哪样啊？ 仨内核不一样？
<hamo> Cherrot: 这是3个包啊？
<Cherrot> hamo: Xubuntu Alternate CD给我列出了这3个可供选择的内核……
<Cherrot> hamo: 搞不动它什么意思。。你说选哪个好呢 :)
<hamo> Cherrot: linux-generic
<Cherrot> hamo: 好
<hamo> Cherrot: 搞不清楚，就先选一个最普通的
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 干什么
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: ?
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: linux-generic
<gfrog> Cherrot: 这三个其实是同一个内核啊。。。
<hamo> gfrog: 其实就是依赖问题，虚包什么的..
<Cherrot> gfrog: 我也觉得啊 为什么列出仨来呢？ 为了选个我喜欢的命名方式？
<gfrog> hamo: 对
<namoamitabuddha> 啥 distro
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: Xubuntu 12.04 Alternate CD
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 难道不叫 linux-image-*
<gfrog> Cherrot: 如果只有第三个的话，kernel升级了你不得手工装嘛。 有了liunx-generic只要升级的时候改下它的依赖就自动把新kernel装上了。
<namoamitabuddha> 自己编译内核？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: D.E.Knuth 怎么是用 goto 来描述算法的
<Cherrot> gfrog: 哦 原来如此 :)  谢谢！
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 就列出了三个名字，实质就是 3.2.0那个image了
<cfy> jyfl987: 大胡子好
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ...
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 内核是编译好的generic
<namoamitabuddha> 发现 ubuntu 里面还真叫 linux-generic
<namoamitabuddha> 还直接带上了 firmware
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 也有 linux-image-generic
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 现在有啥问题？
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 刚才出错了 重新格式化磁盘并运行“安装基本系统”的目标后竟然也不提示选择内核了……
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: error... kernel failed install :( 看来我该检查一下U盘了
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 哦，你是 alternative 安装？
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 嗯啊  难道alternative必须联网才行吗？
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 你怎么用 USB 启动的
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: f*ck 果然 U盘没通过完整性校验 ……
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 你怎么用 USB 启动的
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 原先是个 ISO 文件
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 用Ubuntu自带的 usb-creator烧到U盘里的，以前一直这么干
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 记得这样不可以吧
<jyfl987> Cherrot: alternative的不需要烧到u盘
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 那貌似只能对 desktop
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 我用alternative就因为不需要烧
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 直接复制就可以？
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 嗯……我第一次用alternative装 :(
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 我是直接把 iso 拷贝进去，然后写 grub。
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 写入 usb stick 后的校验码肯定不同的，所以无法测试。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 你怎么搞的？我就是类似 debian 硬盘安装那样做的。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 和你一样 不过也可以提取出iso里的文件  在启动参数里加搜索iso路径
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 这样啊 现在我面前是台裸机……
<jyfl987> caser还是 casper来着
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 前两天刚刚装过 ubuntu 12.04 出了不小问题，结果发现是拷贝问题。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 这个确定可行么？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 你是说把里面的 vmlinuz 和 initrd.gz 拷贝出来？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: u盘的绝对可行 当然你的u盘得支持hdd
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 那个不确定
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 那你拷贝的是啥？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 也有可能是livecd的
 * adam8157 ctrlp.vim, a file finder for Vim, will make your life so much easier! kien.github.com/ctrlp.vim/
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我查了下，alternative 里面没 casper 的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 那就是livecd的
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 你那样搞我记得我以前也这样搞过，记得是行不通的
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 看来行不通
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 我给你看一个资料，是 debian 的。需要你自己稍微动下脑筋，用于 ubuntu，无法照搬的。
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 没问题  谢谢
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: debian和ubuntu这方面完全不一样
<adam8157> Cherrot: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2#Ubuntu_ISO
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: GRUB2 - ArchWiki
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 对了  我自己手动跑那个什么 debia install过 用一个tinycore急救盘搞的
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 我搞过的
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 你说啥不同？
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 硬盘安装, 你们不是在说这个?
<Cherrot> 基本思路就是先装GRUB，然后设定GRUB使用U盘上的ISO镜像对吧？有点像硬盘安装
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 对
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 他是 alternative 安装，不是 desktop。
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 哦
 * adam8157 away
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 对，但是网上的硬盘安装都是针对 desktop 的。
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: alternative 也有的，但是 out-of-date
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 那只要配置grub2让它能引导起ISO镜像来应该就没问题了吧？
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 还要从网上下载 hd-media
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: http://xu.xue.yi.blog.163.com/blog/static/957382482011112092852343/ 我先试试这个办法，或许管用:)
<kk> Cherrot ⇪ ti: Install Alternate Ubuntu Image from USB - 神经病不正常的日志 - 网易博客
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 我看下
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 我不敢保证这种做法是可以的
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 哦... 我折腾下 :D
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: goto算法？不知道
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不是，我说 Knuth 在用 goto 来描述很多算法，而不是利用循环结构或者 if
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 因为汇编没有for啊，而且for不是和goto差不多么。描述算法的话。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我不是说他后面的汇编
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 他在汇编前有一段对算法的描述
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 例如什么 E1 ... E2 ... E3 ..., goto E1 之类的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦？怎么了？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 觉得用 goto 很难看懂
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 那写信给knuth?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 怎么可能
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 怎么不可能？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 他只接受关于书的错误的邮件，他在网上说了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 任何错误。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 算了。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 那你看嘛。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你不可能不能理解嘛
<hamo> adam8157: 你看了没？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我还在看最最最简单的部分。
<if_else> 各位 ulimit -a 显示 core 文件大小是 0 貌似生成的 core 文件不是 0 啊好大啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然away了
<hamo> gfrog: 搞基去了...
<hamo> gfrog: 话说你怎么在？
<gfrog> hamo: 为神马我不在？
<hamo> gfrog: 阿蛋搞基去了..你却在...他找新机油啦？
 * hamo lol
<gfrog> hamo: 我又不搅基，阿蛋搅基该去找你才对。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 好吧，你牛
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 急！！！麻烦有实践经验的老鸟推荐U盘 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374122 把系统装到U盘，Lubuntu很快 就是Edubuntu很烦装好更新后就有6.5G，没办法才用16G的U盘 top发现%wa经常高达100，近乎死机但又死不了 就是慢，慢得要死又死不去 应该是U盘读写速度的问题  …
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你妹啊。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 书写成这样。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你要么看，要么不看啊
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我又不牛。。我都没看。。。
<iGnome> cfy: 有好事没
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你出“炸弹”啊，老是四句四句的。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 她延迟...
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 你说用dd把ISO烧到U盘怎么样？
<cfy> iGnome: 啊。。好像没
<cfy> iGnome: 哦。有，。
<slucx> hello
<kk> slucx, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<slucx> 新建一个文件的时候，inode的值是如何顶的？
<cfy> iGnome: 又到了美剧每周更新时间了
<slucx> 文件一个普通文件的时候文件大小不应该是0吗？
<slucx> 但inode的i_size不是0啊？
<nyfair> cfy: 杀与操之歌7？
<slucx> 弟兄们啊
<slucx> 救命啊
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 我不这样干的
 * slucx ext文件系统如何新建一个文件啊？
<cfy> nyfair: ?
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 没有找到apache的网站根目录www http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374128 我用的是12.04LTS,自己编译的。装完后在浏览器中已有it works。但是一直没找到这个文件在哪。网上好多人说是在 /var/www.但是我的里面没有。哪位大大能说一下。是怎么才能找到这个文件夹 统 …
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 我建议你完整的看下 debian 的安装说明
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/installmanual
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Debian squeeze -- Installation Guide
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 嗯 thanks :)
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 这样就能对所有 deb 系的东西灵活运用了。
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 我刚才看了下发现东西蛮散乱的，如果不是系统的学一下，就算告诉你怎么做，也不知所以然。
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 我也觉得  还是看完文档再试试看吧
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 这不是 ubuntu 的，所以有些地方需要自己动脑筋改变写。
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 我这次安装 alternate 完全是类比 debian 的。
<slucx> 好吧，我不问了
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 嗯 我知道
<Cherrot> slucx: 不知道哦 所以没法帮你
<oinil> 求c++高手PM
<adam8157> MaskRay_: 什么叫切换另外一个window? 刚afk
<adam8157> MaskRay_: 你那个需求 我是用bufexplorer解决的
<adam8157> MaskRay_: or Press <c-f> and <c-b> to switch between find file, buffer, and MRU file modes.
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<zmcbb30> 在不 ？
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包子叔
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 只有雕叔才是叔
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 你现在用的是啥OS ？
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋你的业务来啦，又发position list了。
<tenzu> zmcbb30: OSX 10.7.4
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 今天刚升级的哟
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 为啥不是linux
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 现在木有台式机了, 只有一个本本
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 我想把本本也装备linux
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 但是，不知道linux的电源管理有否进步
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 有没有一款界面跟top很像的网络监控工具？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374129 RT 基于CLI的 统计信息: 发表于 由 牵牛星 — 2012-05-11 17:06
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 我、现在这台 ， win7下可以搞5h ， xp下只能挺2.5h ， 明显的电源管理差别
<imadper> 五筆裏面怎麽輸入龜？
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包包, 你的问题好高深
<zmcbb30> tenzu:  15寸独显本 ， 6芯电
<namoamitabuddha> zmcbb30: linux 的 pm 一向差。
<Inode_LF> 有人在用QNX么
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 5h应该是极限了吧
<imadper> zmcbb30: 暫時沒有win下的好用
 * zmcbb30 噢
<Inode_LF> 还是有人在开发这个实时系统
<zmcbb30> namoamitabuddha: linux那就注定与本本无缘了
 * hamo 蛋蛋太邪恶啦！！！
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 何必在意电池能挺多长时间, 通常不都插着电源线用么
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 差不多的操作
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 经常出外
<zmcbb30> 没电源
<namoamitabuddha> zmcbb30: linux 在 pc 方面就不是主流。
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 买个macbook pro, 最多能挺7小时
<Inode_LF> namoamitabuddha: 还用过qnx系统么
<namoamitabuddha> Inode_LF: no
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 脑袋差 ， 不懂用 mac
<zmcbb30> namoamitabuddha: 台式机用还是比较爽的
<zmcbb30> 只要不计较电费
<Inode_LF> roylez: 摄像头驱动不好，看不见画面怎么办啊
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 跟Linux差不多噻
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 貌似改装汽车用的逆变器，提供220v电源 ， 比买mac成本低
<tenzu> zmcbb30: DIY包包达人
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 不是的啦
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 都有现卖品的
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 会不会很重?
<zmcbb30> 貌似也是百来块钱
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 改个接口
<namoamitabuddha> zmcbb30: 你是黑客么？
<zmcbb30> namoamitabuddha: 不是
<zmcbb30> namoamitabuddha: 没那水平
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 下班没 ？
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 在等我家女王来接我
<zmcbb30> 靠
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 幸福啊
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 那必须的
<imadper> mount.cifs一個windows的共享, 需要安裝什麽特殊的包嗎? cifsunit我裝了
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 那么好
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 传授一下经验吧
<adam8157> tenzu: 你要开坛作法啊
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 这个得自己悟, 嗯嗯
<tenzu> adam8157: 你还年轻着呢, 着嘛急
<adam8157> tenzu: 我说release party的事情
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 悟不透啊
<adam8157> ...
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 还在存钱阶段
<tenzu> adam8157: TJLUG在邮件列表里说到了, 可能是20号, 来不?
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 那就是有妹子了?
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 有是有目标了
<adam8157> tenzu: 要上课呢
<hamo> tenzu: TJ的release party?
<tenzu> hamo: TJLUG的一次活动吧, 听说要弄成release party
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 是饺子么?
<tenzu> adam8157: 嘛课?
<adam8157> tenzu: 口语课...
<hamo> tenzu: 啥时候，我要去
<tenzu> adam8157: 我教你, 不要钱, LOL
<tenzu> hamo: May 20, 还没最后确定
<adam8157> tenzu: 你没有那个美女老师漂亮
<hamo> 定下来通知我啊...
<hamo> tenzu: ^^^
<hamo> tenzu: 在天大？
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 啥是饺子 ？ 有馅 ？ 一带二 ？
<tenzu> hamo: 在这里吼你? 应该是在天大
<hamo> tenzu: 邮件吧？gtalk也可以
<hamo> tenzu: pm
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 你是包子嘛, 难道你要找个花卷?
<tenzu> hamo: 哦了, 木有你的gtalk
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 。。。。。。
<hamo> tenzu: PM
 * adam8157 少侠慎重啊!!! http://sports.163.com/12/0511/10/817FA0CI00051CA1.html
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 下班了
<zmcbb30> 闪
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 目送
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
<hamo> adam8157: 基腿
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 基腿...
 * gfrog 下班高峰挤地铁会不会很苦逼啊
<hamo> adam8157: 你不是最喜欢那个基腿饭么？
<hamo> gfrog: 要下班啦？
<adam8157> gfrog: 走路回家
<gfrog> adam8157: 我要去火车站，难道让我走去嘛？
<hamo> gfrog: 晚点走嘛...
<gfrog> hamo: 那就赶不上火车了。
 * gfrog 收拾下准备撤退。
<adam8157> gfrog: hah? 去火车站干啥
<huntxu> adam8157: vim用啥一次性打開多個文件自動vsplit
<adam8157> huntxu: ctrlp可以
<huntxu> adam8157: ?
<Evanescence> adam8157: ctrlp 怎么做?
<huntxu> adam8157: 直接按？
<gfrog> adam8157: 去大连
<adam8157> huntxu: Evanescence 等我翻下
<huntxu> adam8157: git send-email --annotate with sendemail.multiedit=true 的情況
<MaskRay> Cherrot: java有没有类似man ri pydoc的工具
<huntxu> 算了，還是把multiedit關掉實際點
<ofan> huntxu: vim -O
<adam8157> huntxu: Evanescence c-z c-o
<ofan> c-z不就挂起了么
<huntxu> adam8157: vim -O 幹掉你了
<gfrog> adam8157: 为神马vim搞出emacs-style的快捷键了。。。
<Evanescence> adam8157: 你搜索目录下正则字符串是用的什么?
<Evanescence> gfrog: Emacs也有vim like的快捷键的
<Evanescence> adam8157: 是啊, ctrl -z 不是挂起么? 还是你修改过了?
<gfrog> Evanescence: 不太喜欢按ctrl，小指力量弱
<huntxu> adam8157: 還是把multiedit關掉好了，不然一次交一堆也麻煩
<ofan> gfrog: 放到caps lock
<ofan> shift不也要小指么
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么会出现这样的情况?请问大家有什么解决方法?先谢了! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374132 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是 因为系统无法达 …
<gfrog> ofan: 所也也不要shift
<gfrog> ofan: 我连按tab都很不爽
<jyfl987> 好挫
<Evanescence> ofan: ctrl位置比shift低,按还是力道不够
<gfrog> jyfl987: @@
<ofan> 小指正好放到caps lock
 * gfrog 到点，走人。
<Evanescence> gfrog: 你按tab也是小指,我是无名指
<ofan> gfrog: 你适合用手机
<huntxu> adam8157: 切tab啥快捷鍵
<MaskRay> Evanescence:  setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps
<adam8157> huntxu: tabnext 刚afk
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 好像见过很多中换掉Emacs的Ctrl键的方法, 这种最方便吗?
<huntxu> adam8157: 7個按鍵也叫快捷鍵嘛？！
<adam8157> huntxu: 我有map
<huntxu> adam8157: 你妹
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 是。vim还没emacs ido那样的切换buffer/window神器
<vsq> 有处理过debian声音问题的吗？ 我的debian squeeze 没有声音
<vsq> 有Gnome, 使用totem 和 aplay 等等各种播放程序都没有声音
<huntxu> adam8157: 貌似git send-email出去的一個thread gmail裏不會認，喵的
<vsq> 以前直接安装的声音没有问题，这次使用debootstrap安装的，就有问题了
<vsq> 没人遇到过这个问题吗？
<huntxu> adam8157: 難道要用deep = =
<metbsd> 买了个笔记本，功能过剩了
<adam8157> huntxu: In-Reply-To: 被你删掉了?
<huntxu> adam8157: 問題就是沒有啊...
<huntxu> adam8157: 00/02, 02/02在同一個，01/02被人扔出來了 = =
<adam8157> ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 關鍵gmail貌似很多列表的也是一個一個顯示的
<huntxu> ad
<huntxu> adam8157: 不知道怎麽就亂了
<jyfl987> adam8157: gnu出那个nth看了么
<adam8157> huntxu: gmail并不完全按照标准
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没
<huntxu> adam8157: inreplyto跟references都在
<cfy> adam8157: adam哈
<cfy> huntxu: 须须好
<cfy> jyfl987: 文科生好
<jyfl987> cfy: hmm
<imadper> ⌨
<jyfl987> cfy: 你理科你也不知道 fm合成
<cfy> jyfl987: 理科是什么？ fm 合成？
<ofan> cfy: 竟然被文科的鄙视了
<jyfl987> ofan: 正常
<cfy> ofan: 正常
 * adam8157 准备下班
 * Cherrot ⌨
<cfy> adam8157: 下班了么？
<huntxu> adam8157: 用chain-reply-to就正常了 = =
<adam8157> cfy: 走就下班了啊
<cfy> ofan: 大胡子不是一般的文科生
<adam8157> huntxu: 额. 那是个啥
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯。bye
<huntxu> adam8157: 就是01回復00, 02回復01
<adam8157> huntxu: oic
<jyfl987> huntxu: 挫
<jyfl987> 下班走人
<huntxu> adam8157_away: 又正常了，喵
<atcho> 现在IRC人明显比大小眼在时少多了
<atcho> 都在做什么？
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 有没有使用Crunchbang发行版？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374133 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 Cruncher — 2012-05-11 18:46
<metbsd> irc聊天工具那么渣，有80人已经很奇迹了
<atcho> metbsd: irc快捷 一个用户名就登了
<metbsd> 连图片都无法上传的聊天工具
<metbsd> 什么表情都没有的
<metbsd> 太落后了
<atcho> 可以发链接 和符号啊
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 苹果反对flash很多道理阿，刚才体会到了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374135 刚才在ubuntu下上sohu看生活大爆炸，才看了不到10分钟，CPU温度狂升了将近20度，到79度。 下面三组数据分别是： flash使用时，闲置状态（独显禁用），播放高清电影状态 这flash太NM牛B了 …
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ 有表情的， 只是需要裝個字體
<metbsd> 好先进啊
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ 😁😂😃😄😅😆😇😋😈😘😭😺😲
<metbsd> 聊天居然可以发表情
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<hamo> adam8157 http://cnbeta.com/articles/186796.htm 评论太亮了
<kk> hamo,啥网址y IT工程师放弃20万年薪去开奶茶铺_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 【新手求助】用wubi安装ubuntu12.04时闪退 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374138 用wubi安装ubuntu12.04，在复制文件、展开内核步骤结束后，刚刚看见一行“正在安装ubuntu”的提示，程序就突然不见了。连续试了N次都是这样。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dnc1994 — 2012-05-11 19:16
<hamo> adam8157  看看张江电车痴汉...http://baike.baidu.com/view/1542280.htm
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 张江男_百度百科
 * Cherrot kernel panic  f*ck
 * imadper 我们实验室被白蚁包围了, 有什么好办法吗?
<cfy> Cherrot: 恭喜
<Cherrot> imadper: 逃跑吧 人类
<cfy> imadper: 冲上前去杀敌
<Cherrot> cfy: 会不会和机器太老有关系？
<imadper> Cherrot: ...
<imadper> cfy: 杀了几百个了
<cfy> imadper: .....
<cfy> Cherrot: 看错误啊。什么错误？
<Cherrot> imadper: 貌似最好的方式是用毒气
<imadper> Cherrot: 手头没有呀
<imadper> Cherrot: 我去酝酿一个屁去~
<cfy> imadper: 去  #emacs问问
<cfy> imadper: emacs能杀虫么
<imadper> cfy: ....
<imadper> cfy: 白蚁英文怎么说? 不是用bug吧?
<Cherrot> cfy: comm XXX not tainted   :(
<cfy> imadper: real bug..
<cfy> imadper: termite
<cfy> Cherrot: 这啥？不明白
<cfy> Cherrot: 找 蛋蛋啊 人家专业的
<Cherrot> cfy: 我再试试看吧 好蛋疼
<imadper> Cherrot: ...
<Cherrot> 我刻盘好了 太TM恶心了
<Cherrot> 有用Alternate CD成功U盘安装的么……
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 有办法在Unity中不显示挂载的NTFS磁盘不？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374141 由于安装了Windows/Ubuntu双系统，在Ubuntu下默认通过/etc/fstab挂载了Windows下使用的磁盘，但是每次Ubuntu启动的时候都会显示如附件所示的图标，有办法让这个图标不显示？在图标右键中没个都 …
<freeayu1> homebrew跟 FREEBSD的包管理 是不是有点类似
<freeayu1> homebrew跟 FREEBSD的包管理 是不是有点类似
<freeayu1>   homebrew跟 FREEBSD的包管理 是不是有点类似
<freeayu1>   homebrew跟 FREEBSD的包管理 是不是有点类似
<freeayu1>   homebrew跟 FREEBSD的包管理 是不是有点类似
<Inode_LF> 还有人坚持在线吗
<vvcoder> 我在线
<Inode_LF> vvcoder, 用过QNX实时操作系统吗
<vvcoder> 没有
<Inode_LF> vvcoder, 不知EE用过没
<Inode_LF> roylez, 主席，对QNX了解多吗？
<Inode_LF> adam8157, 蛋蛋，搞过QNX下的开发吗？
<adam8157> Inode_LF: 黄牌一张. 没有
<Inode_LF> adam8157, 黄牌一张，再一张就出局了，真心的敬佩你啊
<adam8157> Inode_LF: 整治叫外号的不良风气 嗯嗯
<adam8157> Inode_LF: QNX怎么了 话说
<Inode_LF> adam8157, QNX，对我的网卡驱动不支持，悲剧的上不了网
<adam8157> Inode_LF: =,=
 * Inode_LF away ,下定决心，从linux下移植需要的软件，从些以后恐怕没机会上IRC了
<zuriaake> ;-)
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 用ubuntu做服务器，做无盘网络，客户机用windowsxp系统，可行吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374142 公司现在用了一套信息管理系统，准备使用500台客户端，现有150台，有无盘机也有有盘机，现在很不稳定，公司准备改造系统 小弟对无盘是小白，如果用ubuntu …
<cfy> iGoogle: ee好
<pocoyo> cfy: ee不甩你啊
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 求教 gvim 在命令模式时光标怎么才能移到最末尾，我的总是差一个字符。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374148 如图，那个光标移动到分号前就不能往后移动了，这样我总是看错字符，能不能像插入模式那样让光标不错位这一个字符呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 alober — 2012 …
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<pocoyo> cfy: 都不甩你
<cfy> pocoyo: ?
<cfy> pocoyo: 太假了吧
<cfy> pocoyo: 应该更加智能点
<pocoyo> cfy: 啥？
<cfy> pocoyo: .... 没啥。。
<pocoyo> cfy: Abbrev 这个用过没有。 不知道它是怎么运做的
<pocoyo> Destine: 美女早～
<pocoyo> Destine: 美女早～
<alvin_rxg> 美女早
<cfy> pocoyo: 什么？原理还是怎么用？
<cfy> pocoyo: 你看，怎么叫早上好
<cfy> pocoyo: 太不智能了。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 我没说早上啊。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 原理
<cfy> pocoyo: 早
<cfy> pocoyo: 那不知道，看源代码
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 日的 估计要待到能拿美国绿卡了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 妈勒戈壁的
<pocoyo> cfy: ~/.emacs.d/abbrev_defs 这个文件里面还真是奇怪 明明 ~/.emacs里面已经定义了 还要这个干什么用，有时候关闭 emacs 的时候，总会提示保存这个文件。不知道怎么回事啊。
<pocoyo> mugebjgd: "妈勒戈壁的"这几个词 跟你nick很像啊
<pocoyo> cfy: 今天美女也不甩我了
<sgo00> hi, 各位大神，能问绕过360检测自启动的问题吗？公司开发了个程序，需要在XP上开机启动。本身程序没任何问题。但是360提示所有自启动程序为可疑。很多用户抱怨。查了好几天也没发现解决方法。
 * adam8157 改用nvidia官方闭源驱动了
<kenifanying> sgo00, 教用户卸载360！！！
<sgo00> kenifanying, 抱怨一下可以。但这不是解决方法呀。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 因为 Destine 看穿了你Wsn的本质 :D
<cfy> sgo00: just uninstall 360
<kenifanying> sgo00, 每个人都迁就数字的话，以后就乖乖给他保护费就好了
<cfy> sgo00: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/CProgramming/118861
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<happyaron> sgo00: 给360交钱
<cfy> sgo00: 根据此贴，360已经烂到爆了!!!
<kenifanying> sgo00, 真的是好软件的话，给用户提供不开机启动的选项
<pocoyo> cfy: wsn 算什么
<sgo00> kenifanying, 没办法。总不能让所有用户卸载360。用户不会听你的。
<bluek> cfy,360是什么东东？
<kenifanying> sgo00, 然后FAQ里面直接提示关闭360， 并且提供其它杀软卫士供选择
<cfy> bluek: /ignore you,别装傻
<kenifanying> sgo00, 那就给周交保护费吧
<bluek> cfy,我刚学电脑一个月，知道得太少了
<kenifanying> sgo00, 你用eclipse + cdt随便弄一个a.exe都会给你报毒的东东，已经不是用烂来形容了
<cfy> bluek: http://rrurl.cn/sOt1jw
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<happyaron> 要不就不停地提交云鉴定。
<sgo00> 改变用户的使用习惯，是最不可取的解决方法了。用户也不会听你的。难道就没有办法绕过360检测启动项吗？方法肯定应该有的。
<happyaron> sgo00: 他们的财力和技术实力，检测个启动还是没问题的吧
<kenifanying> sgo00, 错了，用户是不会自己改变习惯的，你沉默的结果，就是让大家以后都认为是你的问题……
<fyodor_> iGoogle: 频道人真多。说 Linux 桌面还不到 1% 我就不信了..
<sgo00> happyaron, 呵呵，检测个启动是没问题。
<kenifanying> happyaron, 你在呀， openfetion 近期登陆不了了，貌似已经停止开发了，wheezy 上的有问题否？ 可否squeeze-backports上更新下？
<pocoyo> fyodor_: 我用的 xp
<happyaron> kenifanying: 我自己还能上，打算七八月份修协议部分。
<fyodor_> pocoyo: 好吧，自个儿就地正法吧
<kenifanying> happyaron, squeeze下的？
<kenifanying> happyaron, 我是直接认证失败……
 * pocoyo 坐在旁边tjj.
<happyaron> kenifanying: 我看下
<bluek> cfy,对啊对啊，bbs里面有一句问得好啊，那你用什么杀毒？
<kenifanying> happyaron, 然后再尝试登陆的时候程序自动终止
<pocoyo> happyaron: 不是你登你lp的号的吧。
<kenifanying> happyaron, 偶尔可以登陆，
<happyaron> kenifanying: 的确是backports里现在的版本就ok
<happyaron> pocoyo: 不是
<kenifanying> happyaron, hybrid 项目现在可以达到openfetion的程度不？
<Cherrot> cfy: 基本确定我那05年的本跑不起12.04了  kernel panic
<Cherrot> not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu Tweak 0.7.1正式发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374155 嘿嘿。。。 http://blog.ubuntu-tweak.com/2012/05/11/ubuntu-tweak-0-7-1-released.html http://imtx.me/archives/1718.html#comment-30910 统计信息: 发表于 由 枫叶饭团 — 2012-05-11 21:47
<kenifanying> happyaron, 2.2.1-2~bpo60+1 ?
<sgo00> bluek, 虽然你没问我。如果是WIN。虽然很少用。 我一直用 avast 杀毒。zone alarm防火墙。都是免费的。全球最好的。
<bluek> Cherrot, 你就跑跑10.04吧。
<happyaron> kenifanying: 协议方面没问题，代码质量lwp自己目前貌似也还没信心。他太苦逼了，忙得没时间。
<kenifanying> bluek, 偶给小白都是直接用小红伞，防火墙系统自带
<bluek> tks a lot all....
<pocoyo> 我觉着360还蛮好用的，就是现在嘟嘟啦啦一大堆东西，原来明明设置不升级结果还是被升级。
<bluek> 你们说的我都没用过，我都是裸奔
<Cherrot> bluek: 很奇怪  第一次用usb是启动起来了 只是后来安装失败了而已。再之后就一直panic了
<bluek> Cherrot, 不知道12.04不稳定吗?哈哈哈
<bluek> Cherrot, arch吧
<kenifanying> happyaron, 我昨天git 下来编译，依赖没搞定，就不搞了:)
<Cherrot> bluek: desktop安装也panic  :(
<Cherrot> bluek: 不用arch
<z2323423> pocoyo: tjj是踢jj?
<bluek> Cherrot, 那就换掉，10.04 or 10.10
<pocoyo> z2323423: 舔
<bluek> Cherrot, 试过mount吗？
<Cherrot> bluek: 明天刻盘折腾
<kenifanying> pocoyo, 360, 迅雷这些东东是阻碍中国互联网进步的大敌
<pocoyo> cfy: 你怎么不说说 abbrev 这个？
<Cherrot> bluek: 内核都加载不了怎么mount……
<z2323423> pocoyo: 舔jj?
<bluek> Cherrot, 那你明天折腾吧
 * Cherrot :(
<bluek> z2323423, 你简直就是lm
<pocoyo> kenifanying: 那你办了它们吧
<kenifanying> happyaron, 我们不学无术的用户都仰仗着你们这些开发维护人员了:)
<z2323423> bluek: lm是啥
<kenifanying> pocoyo, 嗯，等哪天我当了core, 第一个就办了数字……
<bluek> kenifanying, lm=流氓
 * bluek 都不知道360长得什么样，经常听别人说
<kenifanying> bluek, 别装嫩呀……
<pocoyo> kenifanying: 他从不撒谎
<kenifanying> happyaron, 哈哈，每次不能登陆，删掉~/.openfetion再多试几次就可以了……
<happyaron> kenifanying: 嗯。。。
<sgo00> 又聊到360了。我很少写windows程序，对win不太懂。能自动把程序加到360白名单里吗？
<kenifanying> sgo00, 交保护费……
<z2323423> bluek: 你是妹子？
<bluek> z2323423, 我是带大棒子的
<kenifanying> sgo00, 360每次更新就干那事的……
<bluek> 有360 for linux吗？我也装一个试试
<z2323423> sgo00: 或许你该卸载了360，comodo F-secure都是不错的
<kenifanying> bluek, 木有，有360 for android
<kenifanying> bluek, 那种lm 中的战斗机还是别碰好……
<z2323423> 光开源这项，估计360就不可能出linux的
<bluek> kenifanying, 以我的智商无法领域高深莫测的android系统。
<kenifanying> happyaron, 有没打算把hybrid 打包进debian?
<bluek> z2323423, 傻孩子
<happyaron> kenifanying: 暂时没有
<sgo00> z2323423, 你可能没看见我之前的问题。我自己不用360。我公司开发了软件，需要在XP下自启动。程序本身不会被360报啥问题。主要是360提示所有自启动程序为可疑程序，我们的客户有抱怨。PS：我一般不用WIN，如果用，杀毒用 avast. ：）
<kenifanying> happyaron, 谢谢！
<bluek> 我都不知道在win下怎么上网，估计只会一个internet explorer...
<kenifanying> sgo00, 写FAQ， 第一条就是 给用户解释这个问题……， 或者安装的时候就给用户提示……
<sgo00> kenifanying, 用户可能都不知道啥是FAQ。呵呵。看来是没办法了。只能解释了。谢谢。：）
<kenifanying> sgo00, 如果不给用户选项关掉自启动，那不能怪360
<soiamso> sgo00: 主要是你的程序在 admin状态下运行
<cfy> bluek: 我用linux
<cfy> pocoyo: 没用过abbrev
<cfy> Cherrot: 哦
<bluek> cfy,你用linux关我什么事啊？哈哈哈
<sgo00> soiamso, 啥意思呢？我程序本身不需要admin权限呀。主要是自启动这个问题。
<cfy>  bluek: 所以我不用杀毒软件
<kenifanying> sgo00, 耐心解释吧， 用户用破解程序的时候从来不管杀软报不报毒的……
<sgo00> kenifanying, 呵呵。
<bluek> cfy,我听都没听过
<soiamso> sgo00: 禁止使用 360 不就可以了嘛
<cfy> pocoyo: 这bluek谁啊
<soiamso> sgo00: 360这种东西不能在企业内使用
<kenifanying> happyaron,  openfetion 还有几个人在维护？ 原作者主页说放弃了吧？
<sgo00> soiamso, 又回到原来的问题了。不能改变客户的习惯呀。谢谢您回答啦。看来是没办法了。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 图灵机用户
<kenifanying> sgo00, 保护费呀保护费……
<happyaron> kenifanying: 嗯，目前就我还在保持它能用——最近开始有人说它不能用了，但我暂时没时间看。
<soiamso> sgo00: 客户的习惯在企业主看来是副产物，不用理解
<pocoyo> happyaron: 好久都不用飞信了
<soiamso> sgo00: 都是员工，
<sgo00> soiamso, :)
<happyaron> :)
<whsailing> 请教个PHP安装问题？？
<whsailing> ./configure ..... --with-zlib=/opt/arm-cross/zlib……
<whsailing> 出现错误：
<whsailing> checking for ZLIB support... yes
<whsailing> checking if the location of ZLIB install directory is defined... no
<whsailing> checking for gzgets in -lz... no
<whsailing> configure: error: ZLIB extension requires zlib >= 1.0.9
<kk> whsailing:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<kenifanying> happyaron,  有时间的话写写hybrid 的编译指南， 一堆依赖搞不定……嗯，当伸手党了:)
<soiamso> sgo00: 你要禁止QQ 很简单，告诉用户 所有 qq 联系都被实时监控，就没有人用了
<bluek> whsailing, 帅哥，你贴图出来且不更好？省得bot分不清
<sgo00> soiamso, 估计仍然会有人用。呵呵。
<bluek> sgo00, 不是估计，是百分之百
<kenifanying> whsailing, 用http://paste.debian.net
<mugebjgd> 这叫客户的粘性
<bluek> sgo00, 抿我所知，那些盲区的人太多了，他们只知道一个开关机。只知道QQ，偷菜。就知道一个windowsxp，windows7，甚至能知道有一个windows7就不错了。
<mugebjgd> 不然为什么微软买了skype
<mugebjgd> 关键是用户群
<mugebjgd> bluek: 我老婆也什么都不知道 照样用arch
<kenifanying> mugebjgd, 嗯，所以习惯什么的本来就靠培养的
<whsailing> 呀呀，php5.2.5有fastcgi，但编译不过，高版本的编译可通过，但没有fastcgi
<bluek> mugebjgd, 我也不知道，我是听别人说的。
<mugebjgd> bluek: 道听途说
<HajasLm> whsailing, http://shamdeng.blogbus.com/logs/36146439.html .如果你是在用的是 dpkg  , 用 dpkg -l | grep 其他的应该步骤是一样的
<kk> HajasLm,啥网址y configure: error: ZLIB extension requires zlib >= 1.0.9 - 邓卫华的家 - 博客大巴
<satnosun> 通过screen运行rtorrent的时候出现错误： Using 'epoll' based polling.
<satnosun> 请问是啥意思？
<kenifanying> mugebjgd, 从来学校就没教人家用linux, 一般人都不知道，怎么会用它
<soiamso> mugebjgd: 所以员工的习惯是不用关心的，
<whsailing> HajasLm：我是在用个交叉编译的
<whsailing> 如果是在PC下的话就直接apt－get了，
<bluek> kenifanying, 从小培养，叛逆的人都不会用win这个悲剧。
<soiamso> kenifanying: 给钱就会用，大概3天
<HajasLm> whsailing, 无论然后 1> 确认你安装了高版本的zlib/zlib-devel
<MaskRay> soiamso: jvm连闭包都没？Void返回值要return null，容器用int要写Integer……忍不了了
<kenifanying> soiamso, 不需要，我第一次用红旗的时候，觉得没什么区别，都是点鼠标，当然，等我.exe 文件安装不上的时候我就开始到处找资料了……
<whsailing> HajasLm，关键是php5.2.5以上的版本可以编译通过，但5.2.5就不行，而我又要5.2.5的
<soiamso> kenifanying: 企业里面基本要不是 web 界面，要不就是 curse, 还有 java 程序，很少exe
<HajasLm> whsailing, 你给出的做事是 configure: error: ZLIB extension requires zlib >= 1.0.9
<kenifanying> soiamso, 普通用户……
<HajasLm> whsailing, 错误是
<satnosun> MaskRay:  用screen运行rtorrent的时候出现错误，Using 'epoll' based polling.请问是啥意思？
<whsailing> checking if the location of ZLIB install directory is defined... no
<whsailing> checking for gzgets in -lz... no
<whsailing> configure: error: ZLIB extension requires zlib >= 1.0.9
<soiamso> MaskRay: 如果用IDE的话，应该自动补全，不会很烦吧。
<HajasLm> whsailing,1》  你检查zlib/zlib-devel  的版本 2> 是否在你工具链的搜索路径上
<soiamso> satnosun: 不是一个错误吧
<bluek> kenifanying, 后来，你的可执行程序在红旗上面安装起来了吗？
<kenifanying> soiamso,  ubuntu 咋不砸点钱给qq, 反正几亿中国用户，大多开电脑也用QQ
<bluek> kenifanying, wine除外
<satnosun> soiamso: 那是啥意思？
<kenifanying> bluek, 木有，当时不懂有wine
<bluek> kenifanying, 你太可爱了
<happyaron> 腾讯比Canonical有钱多了。。。
<soiamso> kenifanying: 傻了吧，QQ，闭源，封闭协议
<kenifanying> soiamso, 我说的是砸钱给QQ， 合作，让它开发linux 版
<soiamso> satnosun: 自己查字典去，
<soiamso> kenifanying: 你这个想法很傻
<bluek> soiamso, 我笑到现在了都……
<kenifanying> soiamso, 与腾讯合作，进军中国，然后还可以学小米什么的大宣传下……
<soiamso> kenifanying: 使用ubuntu 的用户使用gmail最多
<pocoyo> 不知道 gtalk 有没有命令行版本
<kenifanying> pocoyo, 有
<kenifanying> pocoyo, finch
<soiamso> kenifanying: 为什么要给钱流氓企业赚？自己赚不行
<kenifanying> pocoyo, pidgin 命令行版
<bluek> pocoyo,洗洗睡吧
<MaskRay> satnosun: 不用rtorrent
<kenifanying> soiamso, 搞定这个问题，可以更多小白用它呀……
<bluek> pocoyo, 发错消息了
<soiamso> kenifanying: 做这个东西也只能是红旗做
<kenifanying> soiamso, 我也觉得红旗挺二的……
<kenifanying> soiamso,  咋不高调宣传一下，还可以以国家安全啥的宣传下
<soiamso> kenifanying: 现在很好啊，用gmail,或者 irc 就可以了，不用QQ的不觉得用问题。
 * pocoyo 准备洗洗去睡了
<kenifanying> soiamso, 我也不用……
<soiamso> kenifanying: 一个英国公司到中国宣传安全，你傻了吧
<satnosun> soiamso: 字典查不到，求解释~~
<kenifanying> soiamso, 你木有看后面，我说红旗了后面……
 * pocoyo 不知道 有没有程序定时通过蓝牙往手机发些信息什么的
<soiamso> kenifanying: 你红旗有这么多倾斜都做不好，研发也垃圾的话，也不照顾国内用户，就是国内用户活该。
<Cherrot> 如果一个文件已经创建了，还能追踪到这是哪个进程创建的么？
<kenifanying> soiamso,  我用的第一个发行版本是红旗呀，红旗！！！！ ，嗯，当时其实是因为找不到老师用的red hat 9 这个古董，然后学校的教育网上不了外网，只能下载到它
<soiamso> kenifanying: 反正欧美各搞了一个发行版，中国没有一个为普通用户服务的，因为红旗根本就不是市场化到，资金管理不独立，
<MaskRay> soiamso: Scanner怎么判断是否eof
<kenifanying> soiamso， 只会骗经费的一般人搞不出什么东东……
<soiamso> MaskRay: 什么语言？
<MaskRay> soiamso: Java
<iGoogle> 掐掐 happyaron roylez
<soiamso> kenifanying: 不是经费问题，你看linux deepin 项目，真会搞项目吗？ 估计提供给贡献者的编译服务器都没有。
<kenifanying> soiamso, ……
<soiamso> kenifanying: 每一个国内的发行版要不抄 rh 要不 ub, 基本跟不上进度。。
 * z23r423 谁给提过个在线电影网站
<soiamso> MaskRay: javadoc 没有写清楚？
<Cherrot> z23r423: pornhub
 * z23r423 想看电影，土豆优酷又从了良，就不知道上哪看
 * Cherrot 我好邪恶 bye
<z23r423> Cherrot: ...
<Cherrot> z23r423: 海盗湾下吧 快的很
<happyaron> soiamso: PPA OBS那样的服务投入其实挺大的，对创业公司来说
<z23r423> Cherrot: 哦，下过，
<z23r423> Cherrot: 但全英文，还没中文字幕
 * kenifanying 照抄hybrid 主页的命令，git clone git://github.com/levin108/hybrid.git  , cd hybrid , mkdir ip build, cd build, cmake ..,  出错了，依赖谁给帮忙看看，不想一个个试了http://paste.debian.net/168323/
<z23r423> 有点吃力，或者说很吃力
<MaskRay> soiamso: 怎么看文档的？我目前只会google找到oracle那个reference网站
<kenifanying> soiamso,  嗯，然后还不忘加一句自主知识产权……
<soiamso> happyaron: 找arch 订制却有几家，这个想不明白
<happyaron> soiamso: 那个的编译量和ppa/obs是不能比的。。。
<kenifanying> happyaron, opensuse 的那个可以给其它发行版用好像？
<happyaron> soiamso: PPA的编译量一天就可以把arch整个二进制仓库编译好几遍了。。。
<soiamso> happyaron: 可以限量吧，好了现在是没有
<happyaron> kenifanying: 据说是，没用过
<happyaron> soiamso: 问题是ppa和obs不限制，而且用户需求增加就会增加资源投入。
<kenifanying> happyaron,  ubuntu 火跟m 那家伙钱多有很大关系呀
 * z23r423 求电影网站呀
<happyaron> kenifanying: 哪家？
<soiamso> MaskRay: All Implemented Interfaces: Iterator<String>
<kenifanying> happyaron, canonical 有钱……
<happyaron> 嗯
<soiamso> MaskRay: 又换语言了？
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛好
<pocoyo> cfy: 好个蛋
<iGoogle> 打仗。顺便掐掐哈皮。
<iGoogle> cfy:
<HajasLm> kenifanying, pkg-config --cflags gtk+-2.0 , 输出的是？
<MaskRay> soiamso: 不得不用Java。不是因为喜好用它的
<kenifanying> HajasLm, http://paste.debian.net/168324/
<kenifanying> HajasLm, 我安装libnotify-dev 居然还有冲突……
<cfy> MaskRay: 我也要不得不用了
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<HajasLm> kenifanying, 你确认你安装了好了的gtk 2.0的devel包
<soiamso> MaskRay: 刚才的问题找到答案了吗？
<kenifanying> HajasLm, 木有……，所以请教hybrid 需要安装哪些依赖
<HajasLm> kenifanying, 至少你 post ， 告诉说你没安装gtk2.0
<MaskRay> soiamso: 没有。Scanner.next 的表现是在琢磨不透，文档说得也烂
<kenifanying> HajasLm, 编译hybrid 需要那些依赖？
<kenifanying> HajasLm, 安装一个libnotify-dev 就冲突了，http://paste.debian.net/168325/
<HajasLm> kenifanying, 1> 看你的错误列表 一个个装 2> 检查 spec 文件没 ，一般依赖在里面描述
<MaskRay> soiamso: useDelimiter("") 后 next("[0-9]+") 居然没返回最长匹配的
<kenifanying> HajasLm, 嗯，谢谢，看来当不了伸手党了，还是要自己一个个找……
 * kenifanying 哪位高手编译过hybrid 在https://github.com/levin108/hybrid 上加个依赖描述什么的万分感激……
<z23r423> 今天晚上啥也写不出来，啥也看不进去，还会去海盗湾下电影去吧
<HajasLm> kenifanying, 打开 CMakeLists.txt, pkg_check_modules列出了依赖
<kenifanying> HajasLm, 谢谢哈…… 我看下
<HajasLm> kenifanying, http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=51159
<kk> HajasLm ⇪ t: AUR (en) - hybrid-im-git
<MaskRay> soiamso: {{ }} 的 instance eval 语法是目前发现的唯一可取之处了。文档又臭又长，以前看到评论说python的文档也是这样
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛好
<pocoyo> cfy: 能看到我刚才退出时的信息是什么不
<pocoyo> happyaron
<fyodor_> 淫了一手好湿
<cfy> pocoyo: 可以。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 我当时还在#emacs...当时就震惊了。。
<pocoyo> fyodor_: cfy 唉，居然还有 我是直接退出 freenode 不是离开频道居然还有这信息，上次在 #emacs 里就有人要让我去掉 嫌太长。
<z365982546> 求迅雷会员帐号，想上迅雷云点播上看电影
<cfy> pocoyo: hehe
<fyodor_> 那难道不是鸟语频道么？有几人看得懂真义啊~ lol
<cfy> fyodor_: 可以这么理解，现在中国人太多了。。。
<fyodor_> irc 中也多么？这是好事 :P
<pocoyo> cfy: erc mode 下用 AC 补全 还真不合适。
<cfy> pocoyo: 为啥？
<cfy> pocoyo: https://app.iplocal.org/emacs/
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: Chinese Emacs Wiki
<cfy> pocoyo: 中文 emacs wiki
<pocoyo> cfy: tab 补全 nick 的时候 总有别的候选。
<cfy> pocoyo: en...可以写个频率计算的
<pocoyo> cfy: 感觉本来就有频率计算吧。
<giabuayc> hello
<giabuayc> anyone speaks english here?
<kk> giabuayc, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<cfy> giabuayc: you should join #ubuntu
<happyaron> !en | giabuayc
<happyaron> ... 机器人呢？
<kenifanying> kk, 你兄弟呢？
<cfy> happyaron: 这啥。。。。
<giabuayc> cfy i need help from someone who speaks chinese
<cfy> happyaron: what's the rebase going on,这个句话，是不是错的离谱了？
<cfy> giabuayc: okay,what's your problem?
<cfy> happyaron: 就是有个人在弄rebase,我该怎么问？
<giabuayc> its unrelated to ubuntu
<kk> kenifanying, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍯ 
<happyaron> cfy: 简单改的话就what->how
<giabuayc> i have some old chinese antiques and it has text in chinese i was hoping someone could find the time to help me translate it
<cfy> happyaron: what's the rebase going?
<happyaron> cfy: how's...
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。how's the rebase goining [on]，是吧？
<kenifanying> giabuayc,  Could you give us more details ?
<happyaron> cfy: 额
<cfy> happyaron: ....
<giabuayc> kenifanying can I post pictures?
<kenifanying> giabuayc, http://imagebin.org
<giabuayc> is imgur.com ok?
<alvin_rxg> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (@ imgur.com)
<giabuayc> kenifanying http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=212004
<giabuayc> kenifanying, other side: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=212003
<kenifanying> giabuayc, I will give it a try.
<giabuayc> kenifanying, seal: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=212005
 * kenifanying 妈呀， 繁体字，谁来看吧
<giabuayc> thank you
<cfy> kenifanying: 时不时，会有外国人来这里，求人看这些字
<kenifanying> cfy, 都是干什么的那些人？
<giabuayc> I have some more things in chinese
<giabuayc> but this would be an excellent start
<pocoyo> kenifanying: 这是小篆吧
<cfy> kenifanying: 上一个我遇到的表示自己是学生，从祖父那里的到了这东西（字画），想知道是啥意思，啥年代
<kenifanying> pocoyo, 反正不是简体的
<kenifanying> 有难度呀
<giabuayc> its a lot of text
<kenifanying> pocoyo, 这个没有一定的文学造诣想翻译成英语很难呀
<knownbad> No idea, they're too hard of Chinese for me.
<giabuayc> :/
<giabuayc> are you chinese knownbad?
<kenifanying> cfy, 英语咋样？ 小篆怎么说，给他解释下？
<knownbad> Sort of.
<cfy> kenifanying: 不会。
<kenifanying> cfy, 我也只能看懂一部分……翻译不可能了
<cfy> kenifanying: small seal script  ?
<knownbad> Those Chinese from your vast look old.
<Draketang> giabuayc: Its a type of aicent Chinese. usually used for seal or stamper
<alvin_rxg> 囧月   <--
<Draketang> giabuayc: I guess no one here understood that
<giabuayc> Draketang you mean the seal at the bottom?
<alvin_rxg> 好美的文字
<Draketang> giabuayc: yes, usually its the name of the maker
<giabuayc> i figured as much, can you tell what it says?
<pocoyo> kenifanying: cfy 这是赝品吧 还有 A
<Draketang> so people could identify who made that
<giabuayc> also can you translate the text on the body of the vase?
<cfy> pocoyo: 不关心这些。。。
<kenifanying> giabuayc, Sorry, It's too difficult for me.
<giabuayc> kenifanying thank you
<giabuayc> kenifanying are you chinese?
<kenifanying> giabuayc, Yeah
<giabuayc> is chinese your native language?
<kenifanying> giabuayc, Yeah
<giabuayc> and you cant read this?
<giabuayc> strange.
<giabuayc> thank you for trying
<Draketang> giabuayc: it's not hard to read, it's a Poetry on the body
<kenifanying> giabuayc, But the font it's ancient Chinese font. Sorry I am not family with it.
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<cfy> 从这里的对话，
<giabuayc> ohh
 * kenifanying 谁跟他讲下是假的……
<cfy> 是不是可以看出，中国人对外国人比中国人对中国人要好？
<giabuayc> can you at least tell what the seal indicates?
<happyaron> cfy: +1
<cfy> 外国人丢了自行车，中国人帮着找
<kenifanying> cfy, 应为老外少
<cfy> 自己人丢了。。。。
<cfy> 呵呵。。。。。
<kenifanying> cfy, 好奇而已
<alvin_rxg> 平湖舟駛不驚浪，廣陌車馳那盡塵。客來不須勞問渡，但(倘)河滂鏡明(ji?)。。。
<happyaron> 刷屏刷屏
<mugebjgd> giabuayc: the character is reverse
<mugebjgd> giabuayc: just up side down
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計是仿古的，
<happyaron> debian administrator handbook 翻译有木有人参加
<Draketang> cfy: 别那么小气，去外国的频道问他们，也很热心来解答的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: time
<giabuayc> can you tell how ancient it is?
<happyaron> emfox@debian.org这组织
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 还在米国撸管？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 你妹的
<alvin_rxg> 隱隱雷聲聽未休，坐(??)轂向瑤臺去。
<cfy> Draketang: 嗯，有中国人问别的问题，这里就没那么热心了
<kenifanying> happyaron, 哈哈，我这两天到处转消息
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 恩 等你来呢
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<cfy> Draketang: 还是人种问题
<Draketang> cfy: 要看有没有能力解答了
<kenifanying> happyaron, 水平不行呀……
<cfy> Draketang: 你们有么？
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 我申请国家不同意呀，
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 准备撸到拿到绿卡
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 那以后不回欧洲了？
<Draketang> cfy: 这里人问的好多技术问题显然解答不了啊，能解答的都解答了
<giabuayc> mugebjgd can you tell how old it is by the characters?
<mugebjgd> giabuayc: no i can not
<Draketang> giabuayc: not seems very old
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 回阿
<giabuayc> Draketang 50 years/
<giabuayc> ?
<alvin_rxg> giabuayc: at least 300 years.
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你妹，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 你吃了屍體了麼?
<alvin_rxg> but with the stamper, somehow 200 years.
<Draketang> giabuayc: I am not expert in that
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 吃了，西红柿炒鸡蛋
<giabuayc> 300 ?
<cfy> happyaron: 好像画面太华丽也不好，我同学用了gnome那个啥最新的画面，名字我不知道，用久了表示厌倦了。。现在用debian unstable,在用xfce4
<giabuayc> oh my god
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 還有元素中期表除了放射性元素很難吃到。。你吃了多少
<giabuayc> it looks well preserved for something 300 years old
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 哦，我吃了 涼瓜抄牛肉
<Draketang> giabuayc: http://www.metmuseum.org/exhibitions/view?exhibitionId=%7b9214512B-4342-488E-A6CD-7E19BE455362%7d&oid=60020020&pg=1&rpp=20&pos=1&ft=*
<kk> Draketang,啥网址y The Metropolitan Museum of Art - Vase with Poems Composed by the Qianlong Emperor
<Draketang> giabuayc: FYI
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<alvin_rxg> giabuayc: i think it's in song or qing dynasty
<alvin_rxg> s/song/ming/
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 古文造诣不错呀
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 放射性元素太贵，吃不起
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 在說啥？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你最爱的文言文
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 你能遲吃到的比如 日本核泄漏就有三種元素吃了
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 額。。
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 沒什麼
<alvin_rxg> kenifanying: 不行呢，没我同学好。
<LOL_> 可惜caleb-大师没在，如果大师在的话你可以问他，
<alvin_rxg> 总之，那文字描述的很漂亮
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 呵呵，快断网了，明天发水木相应的版找人看看……
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 我文字都认不了几个……
<CyrusYzGTt> 空悲切，白少頭
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 不是赝品？
 * LOL_ 感觉Rebecca Hall长得好像Freja Beha
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 第一张图有点那个……
<alvin_rxg> kenifanying: 我不是鑑定這貨的。我只看上邊的文字
<CyrusYzGTt> 天地階恨，忘憂愁
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, :)
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計是仿品
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 来句钟鼎明文的
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 淫了那麼多詩詞，是不是真懂啊？要不等 \b 來了，比劃比劃？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不會
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 不懂，我瞎說的
<alvin_rxg> :|
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: \b是个中文爱好者？
<mugebjgd> 属制
<kenifanying> happyaron, 我可以试试，不知道怎么参加？
<CyrusYzGTt> 觀空亦空，空無所空。所空既無，無無亦無。無無既無，湛然常寂。寂無所寂，慾豈能生。慾既不生，即是真靜。真常應物，真常得性。常應常靜，常清靜矣！
<alvin_rxg> giabuayc: for what i know, the later part of the words, it says a beautifull & peacefull scenery.
<LOL_> \b|
<kenifanying> happyaron, 断网了……
<happyaron> kenifanying: 给emfox发邮件
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀斷網的
<LOL_> +1
 * kenifanying 12点断网，服务器时间有点不那么准哈
<giabuayc> interesting alvin_rxg
<CyrusYzGTt> 修真證道
<alvin_rxg> giabuayc: oh, there's some... shits. 79.2.612A, ok, it's made nowdays.
<alvin_rxg> *nowadays
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 也有可能是現在加上的，或許是爲了方便偷運出國
<Draketang> 不是的，那个只是个编号
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 这跟把文物扔了有啥区别？自贬身价？
<Draketang> 加在照片上的
<LOL_> a
<alvin_rxg> ah?
<Draketang> 我刚才发得那个链接说的很清楚了
<Draketang> 乾隆时期的
<giabuayc> alvin_rxg its marking ink for archiving
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 或許有工藝恢復，也或許是某種象徵，拿走了，這個文明就開始衰落了
<LOL_> 好无聊，或许还睡去了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 滾吧
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 撸管去，你去不
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 马上吃午饭去
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你妹，你丫的活的不耐烦了是吧，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不是
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我認爲你是
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 给我写个攻击工具，让我干掉 CyrusYzGTt
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 求攻击工具
<alvin_rxg> Draketang: 瓶子看上去一样，但文字，印章都不一样。你给的链接里的，似乎是身价更高的，毕竟有“乾”印章
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ 給我寫個 攻擊工具，當  LOL_ 發 !time就幹掉  LOL_
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 1000欧元
<alvin_rxg> 1k€ 太便宜了吧
<Draketang> alvin_rxg: 因为2面都有诗
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你信不信我写个bot，不停地给你发信息
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 信
<Draketang> alvin_rxg: 仔细看图的来源就是这个网站
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 1000欧元，都够我自己找人教了
<LOL_> 关键是，我现在连100欧元都没。。。
<alvin_rxg> 大清乾隆，后面两个啥字？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 用張印鈔紙寫上 1000歐元就是了
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 御用？？
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 好吧，1000欧元成交
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 年？制
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 啥
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 给你1001欧元也给我写个
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 加个0
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 10k欧元不是小数目吧在你们那
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 大清乾隆年制
<Draketang> alvin_rxg: 御制
<mugebjgd> Draketang: alvin_rxg 一看就是假货
<Draketang> mugebjgd: 为什么啊？
<LOL_> 那个a已经充分说明了是假货
<Draketang> 那个他都说了，是墨水的，为了编号
<mugebjgd> 不像御 倒是像属字
<Draketang> 博物馆好管理，或者拍卖编号
<Draketang> 谁花那么大功夫 仿制 然后写个A?
<alvin_rxg> xD
<Draketang> 不过就是有个A也不是不可能，乾隆时期的陶瓷技术本来就西方引进了
<Draketang> 也许心血来潮弄个洋文。。。
<LOL_> 睡觉去
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 一起去撸管吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 神仙姐姐下線了，我也下線
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 滾
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你妹，神仙姐姐又不是你的
<LOL_> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ laf
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 撸管去了，
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ t LOL_
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: /quit
<CyrusYzGTt> 放鞭炮，送瘟神，，
<slucx> 谁还没睡呢？
<slucx> adam8157, 你们平时不用了解文件系统吗？
<alvin_rxg> 周传雄 - “想打电话 想找人说说话 这时候有谁还没睡...”
<dchxcrow> 没人了么?
<mugebjgd> dchxcrow: ?
 * knownbad 暴毙
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 死了？
<knownbad> 不死也半条命。
<knownbad> 你怎么有空了？
<knownbad> 不是在为美国人卖命吗？
<knownbad> 你老婆办了去没？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 闲极无聊了
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 她没时间
<knownbad> 那你去泡酒吧很多熟女。
<ddt> shell中的数组能反转吗
<fivesheep_> knownbad: yo
<knownbad> zo
<fivesheep_> 昨天去了温哥华.. 东西很好吃
<knownbad> 今晚一定泻肚子。
<fivesheep_> 没
<fivesheep_> knownbad: http://share.fivesheep.org/SDIM0680.jpg
<knownbad> Vancouver 这时候风景不错吧？　　你肯定又拍了些隐形人的照片。
<fivesheep_> 风景还可以
<fivesheep_> 不过色彩不够丰富
<knownbad> 韩国烤肉？
<knownbad> 不是有樱花吗？
<fivesheep_> 韩国烤肉+日本料理 23 all you can eat
<fivesheep_> 什么时候了, 都谢了
<knownbad> 怎么知道，我没跟日本妹妹出去了。　　以前有的。
<knownbad> 乳头有点樱花样。。。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 对熟女不感兴趣
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 爱处女
<knownbad> 那是稀有动物。
<knownbad> 等等去半价Starbucks.
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 垃圾starbucks
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 看看什么时候再去bestbuy
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: buffet太多了 怪不得你的体重下不来
<fivesheep_> 我尽量只吃鱼了
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我向来下班了直接游泳池游泳
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: 我在米国吃中餐 吃素 和虾
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: florida虾便宜
<fivesheep_> 你感吃?
<fivesheep_> 敢
<fivesheep_> 污染严重的海域
<fivesheep_> 墨西哥湾
<knownbad> 原油虾。
<fivesheep_> 是原油+去油污化学物质虾
<knownbad> BP虾。
<fivesheep_> 混合调味
<fivesheep_> lol
<knownbad> fcitx 如何切换中英？
<fivesheep_> killall fcitx
<knownbad> 以前用 shift 但重装后不行了。
<fivesheep_> control+space
<knownbad> 妈的。
<knownbad> 那叫开关不是切换。
<fivesheep_> switch 也翻译为 切换
<fivesheep_> shift 那个是临时性切换
<fivesheep_> lol
<knownbad> 你今天敢情心情好哦。。。
<knownbad> 年纪大了经不起折腾。
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: knownbad 不是把
<knownbad> 不是什么？
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: knownbad orlando是离东海岸近
<knownbad> 是啊？
<kk>  06:09
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 你近来的言语有点奇怪。
<ofan> mugebjgd: 邂逅美国妞了没
<knownbad> 泻够了？
<ofan> knownbad: 真黄
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 刚用从中国买来的head unit换掉原车的.
<knownbad> 我是说他吃多了拉肚子。
<fivesheep_> 带usb dvd 功能
<knownbad> 干嘛？
<fivesheep_> 我原车那个只是普通的cd播放器
<knownbad> 你车子有 head unit?
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 怎么奇怪了？
<knownbad> 后座的？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不爱美国妞 爱美国处女
<knownbad> 哦，还是 dashboard?
<knownbad> 那你只能捅修女去。
<knownbad> 还只能小修女，年纪大些的可能也不是。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 只能去幼儿园了
<fivesheep_> knownbad: http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/538274_4023182221104_1327926221_3650497_692819368_n.jpg
<knownbad> fivesheep_: 装个后视摄像头。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 那个工程大一点. 不过东西我都买了
<knownbad> 你家里小朋友多这个安全点。
<fivesheep_> 其实装这个带屏幕的东西 就是为了摄像头
<fivesheep_> 买花了 550 rmb 然后运费 $20
<fivesheep_> 总花费 <$150
<knownbad> 干嘛不去 dealextreme 买？
<fivesheep_> 你觉得那能这个价格买到?
<knownbad> 我也不知你买了些什么。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 图片看不到么
<knownbad> dealextreme 还不是国内的B2C.
<fivesheep_> 顶上那个是车上的. 运作中 那个是我换上去的
<knownbad> 噢。我以为是色情网站。
<fivesheep_> 操...
<ofan> mugebjgd: 美国找处女只能去小学找了
<knownbad> 你搞了双银幕？
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: knownbad 还不如去amazon
<fivesheep_> 没啊. 我只是摆着看看
<knownbad> 不震动和噪音吗？
<fivesheep_> kn
<fivesheep_> knownbad: http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/537713_4023564630664_1327926221_3650649_1606970845_n.jpg
<fivesheep_> mugebjgd: amazon你最少花400 usd
<fivesheep_> 即使是ebay 当二手的. 因为这基本是从新车上拆下来. 或者可能就是新的.  也250
<knownbad> 如果是固定式。　这在加州是违规的吧？
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 什么固定式?
<knownbad> 你不是放双层的吗？
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 我这车原车就可以有这样的东西 多花两三千
<fivesheep_> 没啊. 我只是摆着. 你看第二个图片
<fivesheep_> 是安装之后的
<knownbad> 会挡到视线。
<knownbad> 哦。
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: 我在amzone上买了蓝牙的耳机相当不错和便宜
<fivesheep_> mugebjgd: 看东西. 电子产品 taobao上可以搞到很便宜的
<knownbad> 那你 GPS 的银幕呢？
<fivesheep_> 我还有个gps
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: taobao 上哪儿taobao去/
<fivesheep_> 需要的时候贴着窗
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 加州不可以?
<knownbad> 贴窗其实是违法但抓的少。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 不是吧? 那么黑?
<fivesheep_> 妈的
<knownbad> 所以有人直接放 dash mount.
<knownbad> 一样的挡视线但只有 windshield mount 是违法。
<ofan> 不都是贴车窗的？
<knownbad> http://www.gpsreview.net/windshield-gps-installations-illegal-in-some-states/
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Windshield GPS Installations Illegal in Some States GPS Review
<knownbad> 美国式的白痴。
<knownbad> 我见过超大升降式的GPS装在Dashboard上。　那还不挡视线？
<knownbad> 好似前座的DVD也违法除非只在Passenger side.
<ofan> 下周路考去
<knownbad> 记得撞树去。
<ofan> 还得跟人借车
<knownbad> 路灯也可以。
<knownbad> 就别撞人。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 美国现在就业形势不好啊
<fivesheep_> 等会看看 文档, 然后把倒车镜头也装上去
<ofan> 不到3000刀的凯迪拉克可靠不？
<fivesheep_> mugebjgd: 他找到了
<knownbad> 我想到老婆要学车我就头大。
<fivesheep_> mugebjgd: 是比较糟糕
<fivesheep_> mugebjgd: 不过全世界 没那个好的. 现在
<ofan> mugebjgd: 都不好
<fivesheep_> 中国大陆的问题更深刻
<fivesheep_> 看着吧...
<ofan> mugebjgd: 如果有绿卡的话 还是很好找的
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: 他找到什么了？
<fivesheep_> 欧洲也有几个炸药包
<ofan> mugebjgd: 像 knownbad fivesheep_ 一样都不用愁的
<fivesheep_> ofan: 你要是女的. 我可以帮忙 lol
<fivesheep_> 我有个同学在找老婆. 他是公民
<knownbad> 把枕头一盖都无所谓啦。
<ofan> fivesheep_: 找个女的abc不错
<ofan> knownbad: æ­»
<fivesheep_> 有美国硕士学位.. 而且人超级大方.. 就是略嫌婆妈
<fivesheep_> 竟然找不到女朋友
<knownbad> 老婆的朋友想过来但长相没这么好。
<ofan> fivesheep_: 婆妈是硬伤
<knownbad> fivesheep_: 你同学挑吗？
<fivesheep_> ofan: 那只是他想得比较周到
<ofan> knownbad: 你老婆长相不错咯
<knownbad> 比她那个朋友好些。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 他想找个能聊的. 但看样子 他对外貌要求不是很高. 他倒是希望女的别太矮
<ofan> fivesheep_: 貌似白人容易泡但是结婚很难
<knownbad> 那就不必了，四川的矮女孩。
<fivesheep_> 他所谓的高, 也就一米六哪有
<maya1> 妹纸。。。
<fivesheep_> 他所谓的高, 也就一米六那样
<knownbad> 教育可能也攀不上。
<maya1> 我错过什么了。。
<ofan> 一米6算高？
<knownbad> 我就说她会难些。
<maya1> ofan。。。
<fivesheep_> 女的差不多了
<ofan> maya1: yoooo
<maya1> ofan: 俺找你还得来这儿。。
<maya1> ofan: 几点啦~
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 其实他要求很低的..... 而且人真的很好, 大方, 很够朋友. 也很顾家.. 就是没女的喜欢他 lol
<knownbad> 我也不知哪来的失心疯去了国内娶老婆。
<ofan> maya1: 晚上7点
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 后悔了?
<ofan> 不过还有太阳
<knownbad> 没。
<ofan> knownbad: 娶个小的
<ofan> 阿拉伯人有好多老婆
<knownbad> 等到考虑她朋友的事是就觉得麻烦。
<knownbad> 事时。
<maya1> ofan: 酱紫~
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 早两年回去国内找老婆, 他竟然也没找到.. 他喜欢的那些, 那时候又觉得出国没意思.. 然后现在倒是有两个又想找他来了
<maya1> ofan: 那还好~  我这里早晨7点- -
<ofan> maya1: en 早啊
<knownbad> 要谈的来还要搭配的上。
<ofan> lol 貌似znc自动转发到其他客户端了
<ofan> knownbad: 麻烦
<mugebjgd> 日的 我饿了
<knownbad> fivesheep_: 那两个？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 刚吃完
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 国内两个他尝试谈过的, 别人介绍
<knownbad> 这跟我很久以前去台湾相亲的事差不多。
<ofan> knownbad: 去日本找吧
<fivesheep_> 然后那两女的 觉得自己年轻有资本. 不太愿意跟他. 不过现在 国内可能也混得不好, 跟男朋友分手之后, 又想找我同学那条船了
<knownbad> 有个竟然一直跟我说她不想出国。　　那她来跟我谈什么？
<maya1> ofan: 最近怎么样~　　我这应该是高考前除了放松的假期的最后一次放假- -
<maya1> 昨天下午回家  今天中午回去 下午周考
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 我们那 父母一般希望女儿出国. 另外 女的想多找几个候选
<knownbad> 这种的就不要了，说不定来的这里还继续找更好的。
<fivesheep_> 是啊
<ofan> maya1: 熬过6月份就好了
<maya1> ofan: ;0
<maya1> ;)
<ofan> maya1: 我最近跟以前一样
<ofan> XD
<maya1> 哈哈
<maya1> 以前什么样~
<knownbad> 老婆的朋友也可以但教育程度差些。
<maya1> 答:以前跟以前的以前一样 lol
 * maya1 话说大家在讨论啥 
<ofan> maya1: 以前一如既往的跟以前一样
<knownbad> 对人好也不搞心机。
<ofan> maya1: 谈论找老婆
<maya1> 酱紫。。
<knownbad> 就有些地方抱歉了点。
<maya1> 这也要上升到技术的理论高度啊- -
<ofan> maya1: 技术方面 knownbad 貌似比较在行
<knownbad> 啥？
<maya1> 我好像看到他在讨论“别人老婆”
<knownbad> 我没技术。
<maya1> 好吧。。 如果是“他” 不是“她”= =
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 《＝　他有个。
<knownbad> 好多个
<knownbad> 他刚来美国会小三。
<maya1> (⊙o⊙)…
<maya1> 这么说 knownbad 也在米国咯~
<knownbad> 有钱的德国大佬。
<knownbad> 我火星来的。
<maya1> mugebjgd 就是 gebjgd？
<knownbad> 母的。
<maya1> - -
<knownbad> 看看人家多有文艺气息。。。。
<maya1> 以前听谁说是来着
<maya1> adam8157_away: 当叔~
<ofan> mugebjgd: 有钱的德国大佬
<knownbad> 人家广东的口水和多了。
<ofan> knownbad: 你不也是广东的？
<knownbad> 没，五羊城的是。
<knownbad> 妈的，刚更新后桌面起不来。
<ofan> knownbad: cong
<knownbad> 得重起来下。
<fivesheep_> 出门打网球去了
<knownbad> Enjoy.
<Freebuilder> 好久没去打太极了
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-12
<knownbad> 好久没打飞机了
<yall> .
<maya1> ，，，，
<ofan> 理了个圆寸 lol
<maya1> pocoyo: 你好~
<pocoyo> maya1: ...
<maya1> 头发啊
<pocoyo> 机器人？
<maya1> pocoyo:  我终于见到你了
<maya1> po
<maya1> pocoyo: 不知道谁之前说你是天津的~
<pocoyo> maya1: 胡扯～
<pocoyo> maya1: 我昨天还在这里的。
<maya1> pocoyo: 酱紫啊。。。。。。  我记错人了。。。
<MeaCulpa> .
<AA_node> ls
<AA_node> 巨郁闷，新版feodra装不了gcc
<MeaCulpa> 为啥
<AA_node> MeaCulpa:  提示错误：保护多库版本：libgomp-4.7.0-4.fc17.i686 != libgomp-4.7.0-5.fc17.x86_64
<MeaCulpa> 去fedora-zh去喷，在这里等红帽党来了继续喷
<MeaCulpa> AA_node: 你怎么装的
<MeaCulpa> 包管理会帮你搞定依赖的
<lyfadjks> 为毛ubuntu官网无法登录
<AA_node> MeaCulpa:  依赖检查完了就是这个提示呢
<MeaCulpa> Ubuntu官网还能登录？
<AA_node> MeaCulpa:  下载fedora test版，dd 到U盘，u盘安装
<dororo> 奇怪，怎么只有chrome能访问Google+？其他浏览器404
<MeaCulpa> AA_node: 去fedora-zh喷，你的gcc的依赖和当前系统的其他依赖冲突，仔细看包管理怎么解决重提的
<AA_node> MeaCulpa:  fedora-zh没人
<dororo> 有人知道原因吗？
<AA_node> dororo:  Google有后站，其它的天朝和谐了
<bluek> 我来找一样东西，si-st.shx  或者给个cad 字体的下载地址，我只要单线程下载。
<AA_node> dororo:  s/站/门
<dororo> AA_node: 本人是用了网上的hosts访问的
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 求肋。安装anjuta为什么不能用？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374172 ubuntu10.04 。从软件源安装的anjuta ide 使用时怎么出现这个？要怎样安装提示的包？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 李佳盟 — 2012-05-12 8:56
<AA_node> dororo:  google有秘笈
<dororo> AA_node: 其他浏览器用goagent也会404
<AA_node> MeaCulpa:  怎么不喷了
<Cherrot> dororo: 服务器端可能配错了
<Cherrot> cfy: 求教一下你是怎么用USB装的alternate CD的？裸机情况下
<Cherrot> cfy: 我换了 non-pae的启动内核也是panic
<Cherrot> cfy: 我按照文档用syslinux启动的U盘
<MeaCulpa> AA_node: 我又不用...懒得喷
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • tinycore4.5.2中文版V34号镜像，opera1164， 永中2012青年版全速内存运行模式，155M http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374173 tinycorelinux4.5.2中文版V34 fluff文件管理器1.0.5 core-o1164.png opera11.64浏览器。 core-yozo.png 永中2012青年版，又一次飞跃。copy内存运行模式，比一般硬盘安 …
<AA_node> MeaCulpa:  加上这个yum --enablerepo=\*updates-testing\* install gcc
<slucx> 我新建的文件和文件夹破坏了文件系统？再次挂载的时候提示IO错误？？？
<slucx> 谁知道原因？
<AA_node> slucx:  mkdir /dev???
<slucx> AA_node, 自己解析文件系统，然后操作的
<slucx> 相当与一个debugfs
<AA_node> slucx:  touch /boot/vmlinuz?????
<slucx> AA_node, 没有
<slucx> AA_node, 知道不知道的错误操作会使文件分区在挂载时提示IO错误
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装12.04老卡在无线网络这个界面怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374176 电脑上已经有WIN7了，被这个安装搞得烦死了 统计信息: 发表于 由 davylee — 2012-05-12 9:44
<AA_node> slucx:  你先看看mount的参数，看看有没有帮助
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 关于没网络 影音播放问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374178 如题，我的电脑没网络，新装了ubuntu12.04 放不了音乐，视频，总提示没找到什么插件的 下了w32codes deb包，双击后安装按钮是灰色的，不可点击，下了源码 想编译吧，又是一堆 东西找不到，崩溃中 不知道 …
<Inode_LF> so
<MeaCulpa> 遵纪守法
<pocoyo> cfy: 你的.org 文件中 斜体加粗 跟这个显示一样不 http://i.imgur.com/qIlM2.png ， 能不能不显示两头的 ** // ?
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 我的Lubuntu不能使用apt-get安装软件， ubuntu是可以的啊，请问大家是什么问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374181 我是在VirtualBox 下虚拟的 而且怎么能选择适合自己的分辨率 统计信息: 发表于 由 wjh19870407 — 2012-05-12 10:30
<freeayu1> hi, morning
<MeaCulpa> morning
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 如何直接从本地电脑直接发生邮件到对方邮箱？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374183 现在很多邮件传送的文件比较大。使用的又是gmail这类经常容易掉线的（河蟹横行啊）。能否对thunderbird(雷鸟)进行一些改造，实现这个功能？ 我使用gmail发送邮件时，经常是 …
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 丫 乃来啦
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ ..丫，， 你也乃了？？ 高考完了？？
<maya1> 木哇
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 好吧， 加油
<majormeng> 高考....
<Cherrot> maya1: 你不是去年就高考了么……
<jiero> 大家还好吗？
<Cherrot> jiero: 今天蛋疼么
<Freebuilder> 如何撤销腾讯微博帐号？
<jiero> Cherrot 不疼。
<jiero> Freebuilder: 蛋疼吗？
<maya1> Cherrot: 你是不是记错了。。
<Cherrot> jiero: :)
<Cherrot> maya1: maya这个nick好久好久不见了哦
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 国内我只知道豆瓣可以注销帐号:D
<maya1> Cherrot: 是啊 上次五一放假回家都木有时间来
<jiero> maya1: 是哪个maya
<jiero> roylez: 主席最近
<Cherrot> U盘启动直接Kernel Panic 会不会和硬盘分区表错误有关
<maya1> Evanescence: ~~
<Cherrot> jiero: 主席去米国腐败去了
<Evanescence> maya1: hi
<Evanescence> maya1: 你要高考了?哈哈,肯定感觉异常的宏大
<maya1> Evanescence: 宏大？
<Evanescence> maya1: 这么多考生,在炎炎夏日下,前赴后继,像是一场规模宏大的战争
<maya1> 酱紫
<maya1> Evanescence: 烈日炎炎有点夸张啦  山东还好
<Evanescence> maya1: 嗯... 夏天是高考的背景模式.... 一直这么觉得.
<maya1> Evanescence: 哈哈 好吧
<Evanescence> 吃饭去, 然后看动漫
<maya1> Evanescence: 恩 我收拾东西 一会该回学校了
<maya1> 下午周考
<Evanescence> maya1: 等过了这个夏天, 就什么都结束了, 郭敬明是这样说的
<maya1> Evanescence: 。。。。。。。。。
<jiero> maya1: 去吧，看人家考试是很双爽的。
<jiero> Cherrot: 是啊。
<maya1> 各位~~ 高考以后见~
<maya1> 要走啦~
<maya1> 88~
<jiero> 拜拜 maya
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 【求助】Xfce如何实现win下那种窗口保护色 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374184 系 统：Ubuntu 12.04 桌面环境：Xfce 4.10 就是这个 让电脑各种 窗口 底色变成 保护色 http://hi.baidu.com/hiller/blog/item/87 ... ae2fd.html 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 LingU — 2012-05-12 10:58
<Evanescence> jiero: 你也经历过高考吧, 的确,看别人考试就是感觉很好啊,
<jiero> Evanescence: 没经历过
<Evanescence> jiero: 唉.你之前就直接出国了?
<jiero> Evanescence:  不是，提前1个月还是多久就脱离前线了。
<jiero> Evanescence: 但是考雅思是高考后了
<Evanescence> jiero: 好幸福啊, 不过我感觉经历了高考这场战争还是不错的,感觉有点浴火重生
<Evanescence> jiero: 嗯....
<ofan> Evanescence: 欲火焚身
<jiero> Evanescence: 哦。我喜欢做乱七八糟的实验题。
<jiero> Evanescence: 前一个月被中国来玩的一个初中小孩在教育了一番。
<jiero> Evanescence: 说明我完全不会学习。
<Evanescence> jiero: 唉... 现在的小孩子都超级聪明了的
<Cherrot> jiero: 哈哈 结果导致你急火攻心了
<jiero> Evanescence cherrot : 不是哦。那家伙竟然被大人们认为不正常，在我眼里非常普通的家伙。
<Cherrot> jiero: :D
<jiero> Evanescence:  cherrot 好吧，在我眼里，没有奇特的人，奇怪的人都是容易喜欢的对象。
<Cherrot> jiero: 我刚想说
<ofan> emacs太2了
<Freebuilder> ofan, 哪里？
<ofan> M-x package-install 再按空格就补全到 package-install-file  让我怎么打空格？
<jiero> ofan:  按下 right 再空格？
<ofan> jiero: 知道了  按回车
<Freebuilder> ofan, GNU 的软件向来很2
<jiero> 很多会补齐的都这样。
<jiero> 晕死。也没个说明
<Freebuilder> jiero, 老外不用输入法，和中国的习惯自然不同
<Evanescence> ofan: 你是用的el-get?
<jiero> Freebuilder: 你说什么呢？英文自动补齐的。
<ofan> Evanescence: 不知道
<Freebuilder> jiero, 当我没说
<jiero> Freebuilder:  http://blog.manufacturaindependente.org/2012/02/implied-spacing/
<Freebuilder> docbook 太2了
<kk> jiero,啥网址y Buy Cheap Ativan Online No RX
<Freebuilder> jiero, 凡是没译成中文的都不懂！纯音乐除外！
<jiero> Freebuilder:  扯谎的贱客
<Freebuilder> jiero, 扯什么荒，本来就看不懂
<jiero> Freebuilder: 让那些人说，没翻译成葡萄牙语的都不懂！
<ofan> 为毛package-install里搜不到org-mode?
<jiero> ofan: 选上了 GSOC 了吗？
<ofan> jiero: 恩
<jiero> ofan: 哇。
<jiero> ofan:  厉害
<jiero> ofan: 什么项目？
<ofan> jiero: 把Spotify植入到Amarok里
<Freebuilder> 不知不觉竟喜欢用方角引号了
<jiero> ofan:  你给spotify 做了这个，以后都可以直接求职那里呢。 ——
<ofan> jiero: 为了做这个得订阅premium
<ofan> 装个erc还要编译
<jiero> 哦不懂。。。
<pocoyo> ofan: 自带的就有。编译啥
<ofan> pocoyo: 用package-install安装的
<pocoyo> ofan: 找刺。
<abcdefiiioasjd> test
<kk> abcdefiiioasjd, .. ..  ㍣ 
<ofan> pocoyo: 看看设么样
<One1eaf> .........................................
<abcdefiiioasjd> 中文测试
<One1eaf> abcdefiiioasjd: ok
<abcdefiiioasjd> ls
<Freebuilder> https://groups.google.com/group/PLTalk/browse_thread/thread/e7bb91415d0d259a
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ t: docbook 层次性标签似乎有些过于死板 - 编程语言谈 | Google Groups
<imadper> ⃛ ⃜ ⃝ ⃞ ⃟ ⃠ ⃡ ⃢ ⃣ ⃤ ⃥ ⃦ ⃧ ⃨ ⃩ ⃪ ⃫ ⃬ ⃭ ⃮ ⃯ ⃰
<Freebuilder> imadper, 发的什么呢
<One1eaf>                        
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<jiero> 狗狗
<ofan> test
<imadper> Freebuilder: 不知道...
<kk> ofan, .. ..  ㍤ 
<imadper> ofan: 你掉了
<ofan> imadper: 我不可能掉
<ofan> Uptime 2w 1d 28m 46s,挂了两周了
<yall>  12:11:26 up 7 days, 19:29,  8 users,  load average: 0.28, 0.28, 0.31
<ofan> 00:12:17 up 22 days, 19:57,  1 user,  load average: 0.01, 0.02, 0.05
<imadper> ofan: ...
<imadper> ofan: 哦飯, 你一点儿都不环保
<ofan> imadper: 啥
<ofan> 吃夜宵
<imadper> ofan: 刚吃完午饭..
<ofan> imadper: 吃的啥
<imadper> ofan: 白切鸡腿...
<ofan> nnd 继续吃面
<imadper> ofan: 什么面?
<ofan> imadper: 清汤面
<imadper> ofan: 幸福呀, 羡慕
<ofan> imadper: 擦 你没吃过？
<jiero> ofan: 我从小吃哦。
<jiero> ofan: 就是纯面条。
<imadper> ofan: 现在都吃方便面了..
<ofan> imadper: 白开水+纯面条
<imadper> ofan: 好久没吃过了...
<jiero> ofan: 恩恩。
<ofan> imadper: 方便面吃多了阳痿
<imadper> ofan: 真的?
<ofan> imadper: 真的
<ofan> imadper: 以前我都吃恶心了
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<imadper> ofan: .... 那我还是别吃了..
<ofan> imadper: 添加剂太多
<ofan> imadper: 都是脚踩的，地沟油炸的
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<imadper> ofan: 在国内, 什么吃的都这样
<jiero> ofan: 买韩国产的啊
<ofan> jiero: 韩国人吃剩下的
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 都是庄稼剩下的。
<ofan> jiero: 上次吃了个阿拉伯鸡腿  5大块才$5
<jiero> ofan: $5 不够买整鸡？这里小的 $5.5
<jiero> 烤好的。
<ofan> jiero: 那个不是一般的鸡
<jiero> ofan: 也是。
<ofan> 特殊配方，比kfc那些好多了
<jiero> ofan: 不能按钱算，实物就是它自己的意义。
<imadper> o(╬￣皿￣)=○# (￣#)3￣) => ofan
<ofan> jiero: 在学校吃个饭少说$10
<imadper> 罪过罪过..
<jiero> ofan: 当然，人家能多赚当然要多赚
<ofan> jiero: 学校都是垃圾
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<ofan> jiero: 公立学校都是尽可能赚钱
<jiero> ofan: 有学校不想赚钱的么？
<ofan> jiero: 我做gsoc还要给学校$800
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> 此奥
<jiero> ofan: 这算啥？
<ofan> jiero: 1个学分
<jiero> ofan:  。。。
<jiero> ofan: 用工作换学分，学校赚不到学费，只能收杂费了。。。
<ofan> jiero: 必须要注册学分
<jiero> ofan: 那么就加油吧。换到学分赚到钱，找到工作三步走。
<ofan> jiero: 你不找工作？
<jiero> ofan: 不找。没能力
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • [求助]XP/Win7/Ubuntu三系统封装盘的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374191 刚刚研究并制作了基于官方原版的XP/Win7/Ubuntu三个系统合一的系统光盘，XP/Win7都没有问题，ubuntu分区安装也没有问题，但是ubuntu用webi安装时在展开文件步骤中将光盘下所有的文件都展开了 …
<ofan> jiero: 那你准备干啥
<jiero> ofan: 等死
<jiero> ofan: 实话是。我很讨厌被雇佣。
<ofan> jiero: 。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 我的加粗好像没啥效果
<pocoyo> cfy: 怎么会。
<cfy> pocoyo: 一点效果都没。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 难道还跟theme有关？
<cfy> pocoyo: 我是默认的theme
<cfy> pocoyo: 就改了下背景颜色
<cfy> pocoyo: 也许和字体有关？
<cfy> pocoyo: 擦，也不是。。。我郁闷了。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 额。。。发错channel了。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 哪儿有问题？
<cfy> pocoyo: 我的配置？
<pocoyo> cfy: 是啊 我想看看一般情况是什么样子的
<cfy> pocoyo: 我的配置227行
<cfy> pocoyo: 图再发我遍，我试试
<pocoyo> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/qIlM2.png
<cfy> pocoyo: 那行内容也发我下吧。。
<pocoyo> cfy:   /italic/ *bold* _underlined_ =code= ~verbatim~ +delete+ _hello_
<pocoyo> cfy: 我记得以前 muse 的时候两头没有显示出// 和 ** 等，但是效果一一样。
<ofan> pocoyo: emacs还有啥包管理器没
<cfy> pocoyo: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i131044
<pocoyo> ofan: 这个 elpa 多好用啊 晕死 估计你的内容没有加全
<ofan> pocoyo: 我就用的这个
<ofan> pocoyo: 搜不到org-mode
<pocoyo> ofan: (setq package-archives '(("ELPA" . "http://tromey.com/elpa/")  ("gnu" . "http://elpa.gnu.org/packages/")   ("marmalade" . "http://marmalade-repo.org/packages/")))
<ofan> pocoyo: 已经装了
<pocoyo> ofan: http://i.imgur.com/iWuDl.jpg
<ofan> pocoyo: package-install 时找不到org-mode
<pocoyo> ofan: 有啊 org 不就是啊。
<ofan> pocoyo: no match
<pocoyo> ofan: 用最新的 emacs 24 自带的 org 也比较新啦
<pocoyo> ofan: 我这里有 你 package-archives 没有加入吧。
<ofan> pocoyo: 加入啥
<pocoyo> ofan: (setq package-archives '(("ELPA" . "http://tromey.com/elpa/")  ("gnu" . "http://elpa.gnu.org/packages/")   ("marmalade" . "http://marmalade-repo.org/packages/")))
<pocoyo> ofan: M-x list-packages 看看里面有什么包
<ofan> pocoyo: 怎么新开一个 eval buffer
<pocoyo> ofan: 回到 *scratch* 不就行了？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我安装了UBUNTU后。电脑启动后没有UBUNTU的进入选项。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374195 如题所示 已经安装XP。我把最后一个盘拿来安装了UBUNTU 安装成功后，只有进入XP和一键还原的选项，而没有UBUNTU，如何解决、 统计信息: 发表于 由 okwindows — 2012-05-12 12:59
<ofan> pocoyo: kill掉了
<ofan> pocoyo: 还有怎么跳到下一个搜索结果
<pocoyo> ofan: C-x b 输入 *scratch* 回车
<ofan> pocoyo: 奥
<ofan> pocoyo: 还是没有
<pocoyo> ofan: 我这有啊。什么没有？
<ofan> pocoyo: 貌似默认就是 上面的那个源
<ofan> pocoyo: 搜索了 没有org包
<pocoyo> ofan: 不是3个源的吗？
<ofan> pocoyo: 刚才那个 setq是要加到启动脚本里？
<pocoyo> ofan: 呃 你总得执行一遍才行吧
<ofan> pocoyo: 执行了
<ofan> eval-buffer
<pocoyo> ofan: 那你加到 ~/.emacs 里面再重启算了。
<ofan> pocoyo: 少写了个括号
<ofan> pocoyo: nnd 也不给我报错
<ofan> pocoyo: 依然搜不到
<pocoyo> ofan: echo area 里面肯定报啊。  在 *Packages* 里 重新刷新一下吧？
<xzy> 请问大家，怎样使linux有两个framebuffer设备？
<ofan> pocoyo: eval-buffer的时候没报
<pocoyo> ofan: echo area 里面肯定报啊。  在 *Packages* 里 按 r 重新刷新一下吧？
<ofan> 刷新了 依然木有
<ofan> pocoyo: 怎么一次剪切两行？
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 小软件enjoytime 3.0新版本发布，增加更多实用内容[2012/5/12更新] http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374198 小软件enjoytime 3.0新版本发布，增加更多实用内容[2012/5/12更新] 郑重感谢： enjoytime的原始程序来自 ljj_jjl2008 兄弟的 wharf 程序，经过多次更新才有现在的 enjoytime 3.0： ********* …
<pocoyo> ofan: C-h v 输入 package-archives 看看变量 设置了没有
<pocoyo> ofan: C-u 2 C-k ?
<ofan> package-archives's value is (("ELPA" . "http://tromey.com/elpa/")
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Welcome to ELPA
<ofan>  ("gnu" . "http://elpa.gnu.org/packages/")
<ofan>  ("marmalade" . "http://marmalade-repo.org/packages/"))
<ofan> pocoyo: 粘贴呢
<pocoyo> ofan: 不可能没有啊。  C-s org  一直按 C-s
<pocoyo> ofan: 靠， C-y
<ofan> pocoyo: 搜了 木有
<pocoyo> ofan: 那都有啥？
<pocoyo> ofan: 不是 emacs 里面设置了代理没有连接上网吧
<ofan> pocoyo: https://gist.github.com/2664335
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: none — Gist
<ofan> 就这些
<ofan> package-list-packages 显示的
<ofan> 还有个wtf包
<pocoyo> ofan: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/131066 我的有
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 豆豆
<ofan> ...为什么我的这么少
<pocoyo> ofan: 执行 package-list-packages 后 , C-h e 看看 Message 估计包含 org 的源 没有连接成功。
<ofan> pocoyo: 难道跟版本有关系？ GNU Emacs 23.4.1
<ofan>  (x86_64-apple-darwin, NS apple-appkit-1038.36)
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • CMUS指南[菜鸟制作] http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374199 本人菜鸟，前天才装上CUMS，虽然对界面不陌生（我常用Gvim，Vim和Vi），但是对于操作还是一头雾水，看过官方的help文件，但是有些操作还是没作用，我现在说下我总结的方法，请各位大牛指正，如果还有其他 …
<pocoyo> ofan: .... 不知道 没准真有关系 那就用自带org得了
<ofan> Contacting host: tromey.com:80
<ofan> Reading [text/plain]... 11k of 11k (100%)
<ofan> 自带的才6.33 最新的7.8了
<pocoyo> ofan: http://emacs-fu.blogspot.com/2011/11/package-management-revisited.html
<pocoyo> ofan: for Emacs 23, you'll need the newer package.el, which you can get from the emacs 24 repo (if necessary, remove the old package.el first).
<ofan> pocoyo: thanks
<ofan> pocoyo: 貌似package.el 是elpa自带的
<pocoyo> elpa 不是指 package.el 这个 ?
<ofan> 升级到emacs 24了，还是没有，应该是替换elpa里的package.el吧
<sikao_lfs> 终于加进那个xmpp协议的频道了。真不容易。我感觉好像最近我们这里网络肯定出过问题。
<zoufeng> 大家知道如何破除局域网路由器的网络带宽限制吗？
<sikao_lfs> 是按照ip限制带宽的嘛？修改mac地址，重新得ip，然后上网。
<ofan> zoufeng: 控制路由
<zoufeng> 可是在局域网中IP和MAC均已经被绑定
<sikao_lfs> 抢领导的ip。
<zoufeng> 我被也试过上述方法，但是没法上网
<sikao_lfs> 抢领导的mac地址。然后就得到他的ip
<ofan> pocoyo: 替换了elpa的package.el就ok了
<zoufeng> 在Uubuntu里如何修改MAC地址？
<sikao_lfs> 自己搜索。
<sikao_lfs> 我们这里提供思路和提点。。。。。。其他的靠自己。我们都是能折腾的人，主张自己动手。
<sikao_lfs> 这位真干脆。。。。。进来问问题，问完就走，看来对他来说带宽和上网时间比较宝贵，也可能是有重要的事情需要带宽。
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: :D
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • glibc_2.15 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374200 startx 提示： xauth: /lib/libc.so.6:version'glibc_2.15'not foud(required by /usr/lib/libX11.so.6) 我谷歌了下 没找到解决办法 统计信息: 发表于 由 atianjun — 2012-05-12 13:54
<saimazoon> 你好
<saimazoon> 大家好
<kk> saimazoon, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<cfy> 你好
<ofan> ...emacs真奇葩，升级到24，工具栏又无法隐藏了
<cfy> .......
<cfy> (menu-bar-mode)不能？
<cfy> (tool-bar-mode)没效果？
<MaskRay> ofan: 一般用 el-get，elpa还不成熟（虽然进emacs24了）
<yall> 一般都emerge
<ofan> MaskRay: el-get强大？
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<yall> ';d
<yall> 'ls
<adam8157> yall: .
<ofan> cfy: tool-bar-mode可以了
<ofan> 23里只要menu-bar-mode 0就都隐藏了
<cfy> 哦。。
<MaskRay> ofan: -1 off  1 on   0 toggle
<cfy> 我觉得24.0.96更快了。。谁去看下代码？
<yall> >>> Installing (4 of 25) dev-libs/nss-3.13.4
<pocoyo> cfy: 编译后感觉源码目录还小了
<MaskRay> yall: USE=gzip-el  ?
<ofan> MaskRay: 啥意思
<ofan> MaskRay: el-get更好？
<MaskRay> ofan: el-get 支持从 emacswiki elpa 等多种途径抓 el，
<ofan> MaskRay: 我试试
<ofan> el-get bootstrap
<ofan> 还有提醒，不错
<yall> 终于决定用grub2了
<slucx> 谁熟悉文件系统？
<yall> ls
<slucx> 谁熟悉文件系统？需要问一个问题
<ofan> slucx: 什么文件系统
<slucx> ofan, ext2就行
<ofan> slucx: 咋了
<slucx> ofan, 我新建文件后再挂载就IO错误了
<ofan> slucx: 啥错误
<slucx> ofan, Input/Output error
<ofan> slucx: 具体
<slucx> ofan, 在ext2中新建一个文件需要做什么？我看看是不是我少做啥了
<ofan> slucx: mount -v
<slucx> ofan, 我看看
<ofan> slucx: 挂载时用mount -v
<sikao_lfs> 不要先找人。直接说问题。会的自然会回答，               新建文件挂载？是挂载到目录上吧？
<slucx> ofan, mount: enabling autoclear loopdev flag
<slucx> mount: going to use the loop device /dev/loop0
<slucx> mount: you didn't specify a filesystem type for /dev/loop0
<slucx>        I will try type ext2
<slucx> /home/slucx/new/code/disk2 on /home/slucx/new/code/mp type ext2 (rw)
<ofan> slucx: 有啥错误
<slucx> ofan, 是我的super block出问题了？
<ofan> slucx: 错误呢
<slucx> ofan, 挂上后ls就会有错误
<slucx> sikao_lfs, 不是挂载
<slucx> ofan, ls会提示IO错误，估计是写的出了问题了
<ofan> slucx: 你挂载的什么设备
<slucx> 一个磁盘镜像啊，dd出来的
<ofan> slucx: 怎么dd的
<slucx> ofan, 本来是没有问题的，我自己解析的文件系统，然后添加一个文件，就这样了
<slucx> ofan, 添加前是完全没有问题的
<slucx> ofan, 我再把自己添加的文件删除就又可以了
<slucx> ofan, 是我添加文件的时候有什么信息没有写上吗？
<slucx> ofan, 我用自己的工具添加删除，显示都没问题，但是添加后挂到系统上会识别不出来，提示的就是Input/Output error
<sikao_lfs> 你的话给我的感觉是。你dd了一个文件，然后编写了个虚拟设备的内核驱动，把那个dd出来的文件当虚拟磁盘。然后这个驱动出现读写错误。无法支持读 ,比如ls
<ofan> slucx: 怎么添加的
<ofan> 文件
<sikao_lfs> 外行打酱油，不用管我。
<slucx> ofan, 1.申请一个inode，inode bitmap置位 2.初始话inode 3.写入inode 4。更改并重写group desc和super  5.在父目录中添加文件名和inode号等信息
<slucx> ofan, 你看是不是少了啥？
<ofan> slucx: 你自己写的，必然少了啥
<Freebuilder> sikao_lfs, 你只创建了分区，没创建文件系统
<z23423423> 課南開區
<slucx> ofan, 说说
<ofan> slucx: 不知道你要干什么
<slucx> Freebuilder, 创建过文件系统了
<sikao_lfs> Freebuilder: 咱的水平还没到写内核设备驱动的水平。。。。。。哈哈。毕竟是外行。
<slucx> ofan, 我就是新建一个EXT2文件系统，然后在解析目录什么的，可以添加删除文件/文件夹
<ofan> slucx: libc里的函数不够用的？
<sikao_lfs> Freebuilder: 我只写过hello world的内核驱动。至于什么读写，等几项接口的，重来没干过。也没什么需求支持，也没人带过我做这样的项目。
<slucx> ofan, 不是函数不够用，现在是我需要做这个
<Freebuilder> sikao_lfs, 扯哪去了
<ofan> slucx: 那你做fat的吧
<slucx> ofan, 汗
<slucx> ofan, 前面做那么多了，再说题目不能改
<ofan> slucx: 这种的搞不定的，去拿ext2的代码来看
<slucx> ofan, 赶紧帮我想想，还得做其他的很多呢
<ofan> slucx: 不知道你要干什么
<slucx> ofan, 你现在就说创建一个新文件需要什么？
<ofan> touch it
<sikao_lfs> Freebuilder: 没啥，今天有点空，上来多打酱油，混个脸熟。。。我是搞网络的，未来可能向数控方向发展。希望以后成为数控方面的专业人士。
<Freebuilder> sikao_lfs, 机械加工／
<cfy> sikao_lfs: T_T
<Freebuilder> sikao_lfs, ？
<cfy> sikao_lfs: quote: '希望以后成为数控方面的专业人士。'
<slucx> ofan, 那touch的原理呢？
<ofan> slucx: fopen
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 我昨天对人说我希望成为emacs和emacs lisp的专家。。貌似被人鄙视了。。。T_T
<sikao_lfs> Freebuilder: 不是，我是联通的。搞网络。目前业余学数控。。。。目前在模拟器上玩呢。
<slucx> cfy, 这个不鄙视，这个很好
<ofan> 然后libc,然后ext2驱动,然后内核
<Freebuilder> sikao_lfs, 啥数控？
<slucx> ofan, 现在关键是内核做的那部分
<sikao_lfs> cfy: 没啥，他们太谦虚。气势不够。
<ofan> 你要搞哪一层
<ofan> slucx: 内核只做硬件的 部分
<slucx> ofan, 内核的FS里的ext2部分
<ofan> slucx: ext2是fs驱动
<sikao_lfs> cfy: 这就叫，进门要气势。没法子的。开始就得不怕嘲笑。
<slucx> 文件系统新建一个文件的过程： 1.申请一个inode，inode bitmap置位 2.初始话inode 3.写入inode 4。更改并重写group desc和super  5.在父目录中添加文件名和inode号等信息       哪位看看哪里有问题？？？？
<slucx> ofan, 其实我做的就是一个不加壳的驱动程序
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • apt-get 打开缓存失败，求助中。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374202 一周之前，电脑用着用着卡了一会儿，unity的标题栏就蹦出个一条横线的警告标志，说发生了一个错误... ...请通过apt-get来查看具体错误。错误信息：“错误：打开缓存失败（E：read error - error(5: …
<slucx> 重在原理的实现
 * z23423423 求在线看电影的网站
<Freebuilder> 好想自己设计个语言来写文档了，docbook 用着有些蛋疼，总觉得不太直观
<ofan> slucx: 看代码
<slucx> cfy, 看看
<sikao_lfs> Freebuilder: 数控编程。机械加工方面的。目前正在用斯沃数控仿真软件玩零件加工。
<slucx> ofan, 内核是在它的其他的基础之上，我现在的得在我自己之前的基础之上
<slucx> ofan, 木有时间啊……
<Freebuilder> sikao_lfs, 我说机械加工，你又说不是！
<cfy> slucx: 嗯。好
<Freebuilder> sikao_lfs, 老外的模拟软件在中国可能不行
<slucx> 文件系统新建一个文件的过程： 1.申请一个inode，inode bitmap置位 2.初始话inode 3.写入inode 4。更改并重写group desc和super  5.在父目录中添加文件名和inode号等信息       哪位看看哪里有问题？？？？  cfy  这个
<cfy> slucx: 这个我不知道啊。
<sikao_lfs> Freebuilder: 恩。中国的。我是根据招聘里选择最多的机械设备找的仿真器。
<slucx> cfy, 哦
<z23423423> 打开个网站，提示我请使用32位浏览器观看，这是啥意思，我的就是32位的呀
<z23423423> http://www.ikuaibo.com/qvod/20854/bdhd_160059.html
<kk> z23423423,啥网址y 城中大盗_DVD-1_百度影音在线观看下载
<Freebuilder> sikao_lfs, 那什么 s...w... 好像……
<Freebuilder> 困觉！
<z23423423> 看个电影都不能，纠结诶
 * slucx 简单点说，如何在一个没有挂载的磁盘上创建文件，求思路
<ofan> slucx: 那你累了
<slucx> cfy, lisp一直都是我的梦想啊，以后多向你请教
<freeayu1> 如何 判断判断 server 是否有开启 mod rewrite ？ apache php
<slucx> ofan, 就是得累啊
<ofan> slucx: 翻代码去吧
<ofan> slucx: 至少知道fs用啥数据结构
<slucx> ofan, 表示头大中现在
<cfy> slucx: 好 :D 来#lisp-zh，去那里问，
<slucx> ofan, 这些都知道了
<z23423423> ofan: 你用啥看电影
<ofan> slucx: 翻了下touch的代码，都是用的系统调用
<ofan> z23423423: 用眼
<slucx> ofan, 嗯，具体的在内核部分
<freeayu1> mac 系统一起跑不起 一个寂寞
<freeayu1> PHP
<z23423423> ofan: ...或者应该说，你在哪下电影或在线看
<freeayu1> 程序
<ofan> slucx: 是ext2的驱动
<slucx> ofan, 嗯
<ofan> z23423423: 风行
<ofan> freeayu1: 看log
<z23423423> ofan: 咦，你也用风行？难道风行在米国也能用？
<ofan> z23423423: 能
<freeayu1> ofan  是error log 还是 access log
<ofan> freeayu1: 不知道，没用过apache,只装的nginx
<z23423423> ofan: 米国版的风行？
<ofan> slucx: http://www.nongnu.org/ext2-doc/ext2.html
<kk> ofan,啥网址y The Second Extended File System
<freeayu1> ofan 你怎么装nginx的
<ofan> freeayu1: macports
<ofan> slucx: 内容不算很多，估计一天就能看完了
<freeayu1> ofan 如何 判断 mod rewrite是否有开启
<ofan> freeayu1: 应该有log,rewrite之类的
<ofan> freeayu1: 可以看到实际请求的url
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/186908.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 70岁处女首寻真爱 要求男友“高富黑”_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<slucx> ofan, 嗯，多谢
<ofan> coreutils里代码行数统计 https://gist.github.com/2664991
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: stat of coreutils — Gist
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 威盛K8M890芯片组驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374205 各位好！我的华硕主板芯片组是K8M890 请问谁有这个的Linux驱动啊，我到官网找了没找到 ! 统计信息: 发表于 由 BankGreen — 2012-05-12 15:26
<levi-g> 真静
 * slucx http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-3742008-1-1.html
<slucx> http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-3742008-1-1.html  大家快看这个
<kk> slucx ⇪ ti: 再次问下文件系统相关知识 - C/C++ - ChinaUnix.net -
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装部分，菜鸟求助啊………… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374211 以前安装一直选择的是desktop的i386。但12.04他忽然没有了i386 我该选哪个呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 明天晴天 — 2012-05-12 15:48
<yunfan> gfrog_holiday: adam8157_away 你们住哪里呢？ 我打算往北迁移
<adam8157> yunfan: 中关村
<yunfan> adam8157: 额  这个似乎不光是北了 还往西了
<adam8157> yunfan: gfrog_holiday 在上地
<yunfan> 上地更远
<yunfan> 出去弄口吃的
<z234234> ofan: 怎么改标题栏的宽度？
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 联想Z475声音感应触控问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374214 本人用的是联想z475笔电，ubuntu10.04和12.04支持都还不错。 不过声音感应触控有问题，当用手指轻轻一碰如图所示的声音感应触控键，声音立即飙升到最大/最小，此时鼠标点任何选项都没反应，当通过Ctr …
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 各位大神帮我看一下。make出错了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374215 代码从这里下载的 https://github.com/kghost/android_vendor_cyanogen https://github.com/kghost/android_device_hisense_e910 里面有这些文件 Snap7.jpg 我在ub10.10下面编译出错。新安装的系统。 是不是还要安装编译器？  …
<yall> ls
<hoxily> yall: ./ ../
<cfy> yall: tussoa/ tussoa-bak/
<cfy> yall: tusooa/ tusooa-bak/
<pocoyo> ls
<Evanescence> 怎么"只" add 和 commit 那些delete的文件? http://ompldr.org/vZHBxbw 这是截图.
<yall> Evanescence: git add ...; git commit -m ''
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 自从安了Kubuntu桌面，启动图标（非登录界面）变得不习惯了。怎么改？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374218 自从安了Kubuntu桌面，启动图标（非登录界面）变得不习惯了。怎么改啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanseyiran — 2012-05-12 16:39
<Evanescence> yall: 没有巧妙的命令或者方法么? 我这里zsh无法自动补全这些文件名, 一个一个输入不是超级麻烦?
<adam8157> Evanescence: git help ls-files
<pocoyo> yall: 兔嫂怎么改nick了
<Evanescence> adam8157: ls-files --delete可以只显示删除的,但是不知道要怎么对这个做add操作?
<adam8157> Evanescence: | xargs git add
<Evanescence> adam8157: 嗯. 原来是xargs,
<yall> Evanescence: git status|grep deleted:|sed -re 's/^\s+deleted:\s+//'|xargs git rm
<yall> Evanescence: git status|grep deleted:|sed -re 's/^\s+deleted:\s+//'|xargs echo git rm
<Evanescence> yall: thanks
<cfy> pocoyo: pocoyo/
<pocoyo> cfy: 你疯了？
<cfy> pocoyo: ?
<Wandfish> hello
<kk> Wandfish, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<Wandfish> 你也好
<Wandfish> 12.04～
<Wandfish> 今天刚装好的
<Wandfish> 昨天装好的～～
<Wandfish> 装到晚上1点多～～～
<Wandfish> -help
<Wandfish> 没什么人说话啊
<hottea> 我刚进来
<hottea> 有人在么？
<hottea> 谁知道怎么wine安装那个安腾的上网客户端啊
<hottea> 没有人在啊？
<imadper> ...
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 请教：开启3D桌面后，每次在切换到另一个桌面后都会闪烁一下前一个桌面的所有窗口 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374220 ubuntu12.04 thindpadX61 统计信息: 发表于 由 xscancmd — 2012-05-12 17:17
<MaskRay> imadper: doxygen 能显示 java 代码继承关系，不错的；有没有工具能把调用关系也画出来？
<zlszk> 请问编译内核的时候很多软件的版本都高于需求，能否编译？
<iyzsong> zlszk: 能
<caleb-> zlszk: 一般都行
<zlszk> 哦 谢谢
<zuriaake> 有人用过eric python集成开发工具么？
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 12.04笔记本无线网络指示灯闪烁 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374223 DELL 640m笔记本无线网络指示灯闪烁，ubuntu 12.04，请教如何操作使其停止闪烁？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 alekote — 2012-05-12 18:10
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<stock-cn> MaskRay: 老师，erc不能先登陆再进频道
<cfy> stock-cn: 你用的啥版本？
<cfy> stock-cn: emacs24自带有个功能先登陆，再进频道
<stock-cn> cfy: emacs23
<cfy> stock-cn: 换emacs24吧
<stock-cn> cfy: 加密登陆要怎么设置
<cfy> stock-cn: https://app.iplocal.org/emacs/wiki/CategoryMisc/erc/erc-ssl
<stock-cn> 百度的网盘有没有linux客户端？
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: CategoryMisc/erc/erc-ssl – Chinese Emacs Wiki
<iyzsong> stock-cn: 金山有
<stock-cn> iyzsong: 金山的速度快吗
<iyzsong> stock-cn: 不快
<stock-cn> iyzsong: wuala很好用
<stock-cn> iyzsong: 基于p2p的
<stock-cn> iyzsong: 虽然被屏蔽了，但有客户端就可以用
<iyzsong> stock-cn: - -
<stock-cn> yunfan: dropbox解禁了吗
<stock-cn> 最近还有啥好玩的吗
<stock-cn> 请问，w3c是啥意思
<stock-cn> 怎么都不说话哦
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 关于 ubuntu 下的C编程 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374225 昨晚正式成功装上了ubuntu 12.04 请问在ubuntu下如何写C程序啊？ gcc codeblocks mingw 这三个东西之间到底是什么关系呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chinaqiaobo — 2012-05-12 19:07
<alvin_rxg> debian 内核更新到 2.6.32-44...
<vic> 笔记本的内置麦克风 就是不好使啊 不好使
<vic> 求助啊 求助
<kenifanying> stock-cn, dropbox 本来就没有被完全干掉，可以用的……
<kenifanying> vic, 你把问题说清楚点，人家才好回答你……
<imadper> MaskRay: 你说的那东西估计有好多
<imadper> MaskRay: java的工具多的是, 就是我没用过
<kk> 新 新立得和软件源 • 提示需要dpkg --cconfigure -a如何处理？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374228 更新管理器更新时很久没反应，就强制结束了。结果使用apt-get和新立得时均提示上述命令，输入命令结果卡在flash处。更新管理器提示要部分升级，也卡在flash。求解救。 统计信息: 发表于 …
<ysyk> 今天很安静呀
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 笔记本的内置麦克不好使 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374230 笔记本型号：ASUS A8H 操作系统：arch alsa版本：1.0.25 声卡型号：00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02) 安装了extra/alsa-lib 1.0.25-1 [installed] extra/alsa-oss 1.0.25-1 [installed] extra/als …
 * kenifanying 给mm在win 下的gimp 2.6.12 升级到2.8,  马上后悔了，中文字体好小，原来2.6下改字体的方法不适用了:(
<Xmo0> 还用的 gimp 2.6，一些软件都懒得升级 ^_^
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 联想g450装了ubuntu后，网络不能用无线有线搜索不到 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374231 完全不能上网，ifconfig 能看到有线 ，但是插上有线也不能上网。网上说是网卡方面的驱动。不知道怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 恋恋风尘 — 2012-05-12 19:57
<Xmo0> netstat 有 -m
<Xmo0> 的参数么
<kenifanying> Xmo0, dock 的字体搞定了，窗口字体还是难看:(
<kenifanying> Xmo0, 2.8 启动快了很多
<Xmo0> 刚看到netstat -m 可以查看mbuf的说，我这边说不支持这个
<imadper> MaskRay: 马甲哥, 你们什么时候放假? 我小学期可能要迫不得已学haskell, 到时候有不会的都要请教你
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • lrcshow-x 不能自动切换到下一首歌 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374232 lrcshow-x 版本 2.1.1 amarok 版本 2.5.0 现象： 当前播放的歌曲结束后，amarok自动播放下一首歌曲，这时lrcshow-x 还停留在上一首歌的最后一句歌词，不能自动切换。只有手动暂停再开始播放后，lrcshow-x …
<sikao_lfs> 32位的操作系统大概是什么时候出现的？9几年啊？没想到到现在32位已经不够用了。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 刚跑龙芯论坛上看了一个帖子。这么扯Richard Stallman这位精神领袖的。。       龍芯公司給Richard Stallman送筆記本有一定的宣傳效果，可是RMS同學可是很少進X圖形環境整天用Emacs的傢伙，他如何知道我們的“民間疾苦”呢？
<zkwlx> 我去，好久没上来过了
<sikao_lfs> 原因？我gmail的那种频道完全进不去。。。。。。。这个频道进来了。但是那种登录后，类似qq的界面却没出了。直接显示永久进入的#ubuntu-cn的对话界面。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<yunfan> gfrog_holiday: adam8157 租房太他妈纠结了
<adam8157> yunfan: 他不在线. 你啥时候到期
<yunfan> 以后打死也不到东南边的公司了
<yunfan> adam8157: 下个月中旬吧
<adam8157> yunfan: 中介吧
<yunfan> adam8157: 你连他在不在线都知道？？
<yunfan> adam8157: 中介各种黑阿
<adam8157> yunfan: 写的holiday嘛
<yunfan> adam8157: 你还写着away呢
<adam8157> yunfan: 比如?
<adam8157> yunfan: 那是我公司的...
<yunfan> adam8157: 典型的就是发的房子和实际的不一样
<yunfan> adam8157: 北京这么大 要去看房折腾人的
<adam8157> yunfan: gfrog_holiday 也是公司的, 你可以whois看看
<yunfan> adam8157: 额
<adam8157> yunfan: 价位?
<sikao_lfs> yunfan: 租房子直接去一些老居民区去，直接找物主租，这是我当年出门的经验。。。。。为啥要通过中介？
<yunfan> adam8157: 1k5左右 可以往上长
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: 你在哪里呢 额
<adam8157> yunfan: 单间?
<sikao_lfs> yunfan: 看来大城市和我们这些小地方不一样。
<adam8157> yunfan: 去二三环租胡同
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: 我要在家里 租房才200多一个月 当然不纠结了
<yunfan> adam8157: 我不主胡同
<yunfan> 我有个同事之前想跟我合租 现在想去找胡同
<sikao_lfs> yunfan: 我们这里，包括武汉。找附近小巷子里一问。立刻就能找到房子。
<adam8157> yunfan: lol
<yunfan> 不过那天我跟他一起过去看过 也很挫
<adam8157> yunfan: 1k5只能住的很矬
<yunfan> adam8157: 看什么地段了 我刚才在豆瓣租房小组里找了一些 还行的 不过没地铁
<zkwlx> 问下，服务器换ip客户端就都要修改，想用域名替换，请问域名怎么和ip绑定？
<yunfan> adam8157: 我骑车上班 无所谓
<adam8157> yunfan: 嗯 我下回租房要是还想走路上班就要贵死了
<zkwlx> 我西直门850，别墅水泥隔断^_^
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 这种情况你们见过么 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374233 今天准备弄一个mac风格的界面，我的是12.04，没有那个gnome的环境，自己下载一个，弄了半天，找不到怎么更换最大最小那几个按钮更换的方法。然后一顿乱弄，后来重启出现了这个玩意，我的神，把ubuntu …
<yunfan> adam8157: 你想走路上下班当然贵了 我要想走路上下班 得去后现代城了 那里离我公司2km 均价是8k
<yunfan> zkwlx: 水泥隔断还行 我以前在天通苑就是三和板隔断
<zkwlx> yunfan: 缺点就是人多
<yunfan> zkwlx: 嘿嘿  我住的那个人超级多  不知道你那个多少人
<imadper> yunfan: 住你公司附近是没戏了...
<zkwlx> yunfan: 我这是复试别墅，两层，估计30人
<yunfan> imadper: 看你公司开哪里了 如果你公司开在居民区里 还是有戏的 不过这样也好  加班有理由
<imadper> yunfan: 你公司没戏. cbd...
<yunfan> zkwlx: 那比我的多  我那个是一层的 不过隔断太狠了 不带主卧12个人 就我一间是一个人 其他都是好多人 主卧还有三个人
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。。。。。。。。看了你们上面聊的文字，也挺不容易的。按理你们程序员，可以网上视频开会，写程序可以通过网上相互合作。为啥非要挤在北京啊？其实你们的工资如果到我们这些小地方，完全是老总和部门经理的工资啊。结果感觉都交房东了。
<yunfan> imadper: 是阿 所以我说下回找公司不能找这附近的了 得去集散地那边
<MeaCulpa> 爷住在哪里都一样干活，猴子就要养在一起了
<imadper> yunfan: 去管庄/通州
<yunfan> imadper: 通州太远了 那就要坐公交了 坐公交很恐怖的 我下周拍个照片给你们看  那个排队 额
<imadper> yunfan: 不用给我看了, 我每天早起挤进城地铁习惯了
<imadper> yunfan: 我没年春运回北京, 也挤过火车, 那才叫人家地狱
<zkwlx> 其实早高峰坐公交比地铁舒服。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 我觉得很奇怪，为啥比如程序开发部门都搬到生活成本低的地方不好嘛？我不是你们那行的人，真不知道你们的老板是怎么想的？
<imadper> s/人家/人间
<yunfan> imadper: 我说的是汽车公交  那个恐怖阿 我以前在天通苑也是坐地铁的 看到那个都怕了
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs: 程序员自己不愿意
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs: 比如，跳槽就不方便了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我觉得是老板不乐意
<MeaCulpa> 打飞的面试啊？
<MeaCulpa> 雇员自己不愿意
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我们出来写代码的 都是随便跑的
<MeaCulpa> 机会少了
<imadper> sikao_lfs: 拉萨有好公司嘛? 天山有好公司嘛?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你... 层次问题
<imadper> sikao_lfs: 星宿有好公司嘛?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 呵呵呵 可以考虑去昆明
<imadper> sikao_lfs: 去那些地方, 吃饭都成问题, 网络设施都不完善. 去了怎么工作...
<sikao_lfs> imadper: 。。。。。。。。。。怎么可能吃饭成问题啊？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 也可以去我们黄山 风景好 空气好 不会加班猝死 周末可以旅游去
<sikao_lfs> imadper: 你当中国是贫民窟啊？
<yunfan> imadper: 去我们那吧  吃饭没问题 徽菜自成一个菜系呢
<sikao_lfs> imadper: 网络设施不完善？这。。。你能肯定嘛？考察过嘛？实际上北京的上网费用要比我们这里高。我们这里反而便宜。
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: 对 这个你说得很对 imadper 你太扯淡了 帝都的网络是最烂的 我在我家里 199可以20M光纤上网
<yunfan> 在家放个服务器都可以了 nnd
<sikao_lfs> imadper: 我告诉你联通的数据。。。。。。我们联通2009年的时候，在十堰一共1千--到2千个用户。大部分是电信和广电的。结果我们的每年翻着涨。现在已经1万7了。
<imadper> yunfan: 你看我说的地方
<imadper> sikao_lfs: 你看我说的地方
<imadper> yunfan: 拉萨, 天山, 网络会很完善?
<imadper> yunfan: 我都没吃过徽菜... 什么时候请我吃?~
<ysyk> sikao_lfs: 你在十堰？离我家很近呀
<sikao_lfs> imadper: 通信行业大换设备。目前都是光网络了。非常牛。甚至我们可以给用户随便提供100M带宽。只不过怕用户养刁了。服务没跟上。所以压着呢。现在只提供普通用户4M
<yunfan> imadper: 徽菜不便宜 不是我这个档次的人请得起的
<yunfan> imadper: 谁说一定要去拉萨天山了？
<imadper> sikao_lfs: 这么快...
<imadper> yunfan: 不便宜才要你请呀~!
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: 你们那现在光纤上网资费如何？
<sikao_lfs> imadper: 恩。光网络到用户家楼道里。完全可以100Mbps
<yunfan> imadper: 额 你要是去了我们那 我一定请 帝都这的徽菜管 我都没合适的衣服进去
<imadper> sikao_lfs: 4M不错了... 我家200的4
<sikao_lfs> yunfan: 500包一年
<alvin_rxg> 是说 光纤？
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: 多少M?
<imadper> yunfan: 短裤拖鞋
<imadper> yunfan: 着你都没有? 上衣可以不穿, 裤子可不行
<sikao_lfs> yunfan: 先2M。用过一年后免费升级4M
<imadper> sikao_lfs: 这边佛山也是500/年 4m, 但是广州就不行
<sikao_lfs> yunfan: 好像目前还要加点钱。
<stock-cn> 怎么都不说话哦
<imadper> stock-cn: 你掉了吧?
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: 这不够 我09年那时候在杭州就在我哥哥那用4M的电信了 1k3还是1k5一年来着
<sikao_lfs> yunfan: 我不是市场部的。资费并不很清楚。我们内部人用的每月30呢.
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: 你们的那个是公网ip还是内网ip?
<stock-cn> dropbox的外链是否能被屏蔽了
<stock-cn> imadper:
 * wzlxx 快挂了
<sikao_lfs> yunfan: 公网啊.
<sikao_lfs> yunfan: 全是pppoe拨号的方式.
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: :-) 内部人员还要钱？ 我同学在电信 说给我随便改 额 我家隔壁的电力公司的 电不要钱
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: 那有封端口么？ 我这好像最近封irc的端口
<sikao_lfs> yunfan: 组网的时候就是  radius   -----     bas      ----------  OLT   ------------- onu
<imadper> yunfan: 6667/8001被封?
<sikao_lfs> yunfan: 我们不封。考核里有僵尸网络常见端口检测，我们把省公司监测的端口全部封了。反正是只是应付考核，对僵尸网络没啥用处。
<imadper> sikao_lfs: 有没有执行或者协助执行过跨省任务?
<sikao_lfs> yunfan: 治理不了僵尸网络。
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: 阿 忽然想起来了 你是搞通信的 无线通信你懂么
<yunfan> imadper: 7k附近那些 ssl连接的暂时没封
<sikao_lfs> imadper: 有。主要是反腐败监控手机方面的。网络的人家不需要我们。但是我们这里挂网络监控办公室的牌子。
<imadper> yunfan: 电信还是联通?
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: 那 FM合成的原理你能给我讲讲么
<imadper> sikao_lfs: 恩. 了解了~
<yunfan> imadper: 貌似联通吧
<sikao_lfs> yunfan: 不管懂不懂，先说。能回答我就回答。
<stock-cn> imadper: 没有封掉，6667
<imadper> yunfan: 我在北京都用电信, 两个一个比一个慢
<stock-cn> imadper: 我这里可以用
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩, 北京联通?
<CyrusYzGTt> 正在小城鎮用聯通的飄過
<yunfan> imadper: 北京还有好多局域网 额
<sikao_lfs> yunfan: FM这样的缩写，我们工作中没有。你仔细些。也许我们的叫法不同。
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: 频率合成
 * wzlxx inode的分配有什么规则吗？我自己查找一个没用的占用了，为啥文件系统就挂掉了？
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: 调频广播的那个调频
<stock-cn> imadper: 北京网通
<sikao_lfs> yunfan: 我们不管原理。一般主要是应用。    哈哈，你说的那个我们不懂，我唯一的知识就是高中的那个知识。
<yunfan> 我在wiki上看到 他说的是用载波的频率来加载信号 但是他没有说具体怎么加载 sikao_lfs
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: 好吧 我还以为你专门去学那些通信原理什么的
<stock-cn> yunfan: 你是做eva的那个云帆吗
<sikao_lfs> yunfan: 高频里，通过三极管传低频信号，这好像基本书上都有吧？难道那个FM 有不同之处？
<sikao_lfs> yunfan: 这是基本电子信息专业的东西吧？
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 你重庆回来了?
<sikao_lfs> 我还是很不明白，为啥程序员这样的工种，非要匝堆到那些大城市，车多还堵，本来工作可以通过网络和视频会议来解决的。如果搬到低成本的地方，也许生活质量估计将有非常大的提高。
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 这不是程序员决定的,是老板决定的吧
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 。。。。。。这里不聊，另外顺便问问。为啥我进不了那个频道啊。
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: 不是 我是聊天室里的那个 jyfl987
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 有多少程序员愿意呆北京这破地方啊
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 哪个频道?
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: 我是文科 没学过这些基本知识
<wzlxx> XwinX, 工资高我就去
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 为啥不跟老板建议一下？看看有什么说道？
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: 我是很不想在帝都的 可是就帝都招人 我有啥办法
<XwinX> wzlxx: 工资高,成本高有屁用
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 老板有自己的考虑啊
<wzlxx> XwinX, 问你个文件系统的问题阀
<XwinX> wzlxx: ?
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: 我给一些创业团队建议过 但是他们要招人 人都在帝都 你要叫程序员回来 那他们也要找公司 公司都在帝都 这就是鸡生 蛋 蛋生鸡的问题了
<wzlxx> XwinX,   inode的分配有什么规则吗？我自己查找一个没用的占用了，为啥文件系统就挂掉了？
<XwinX> wzlxx: 我不知道
<XwinX> wzlxx: 不要问我
<XwinX> wzlxx: 太高深了
<wzlxx> XwinX, lol
<sikao_lfs> yunfan: 原来如此。唉，总觉得哪里不对头，好像是自己折腾自己。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 12.04中，lightdm不能选择语言 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374235 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+sour ... bug/803858 中16楼给出的方法无效。(22楼也指出了这一点) Quote: Robert Ancell (robert-ancell) wrote on 2011-09-20: #16 There is now an optional language selector in the GTK greeter for desktops …
<void1> sikao_lfs: 等你工作之后，接触过异地开发模式了，就知道为什么了
<XwinX> void1: sikao_lfs  工作 N 年了
<sikao_lfs> void1: 我不是程序员，没经历过你说的异地开发模式。
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: 不过现在好像也在慢慢转移一些东西 而且你要知道 帝都这开个公司 成本又不是主要在程序员工资上
<void1> sikao_lfs: XwinX: 不好意思，记错了
<sikao_lfs> yunfan: 恩，应该是拉项目找关系上，这个应该是市场部的事啊？
<void1> 我的经验就是，小团队完异地就是找死
<wzlxx> 我们这里都是家里开发，现成调试
<void1> 除非有大把的钱可以用在前期磨合上
<ysyk> 我觉得程序员扎堆在大城市是很多因素促成的，有老板的原因，有程序员本身的原因，有配偶的原因，还有下一代的原因
<void1> 家里开发那除非是个人完成的小项目
<ysyk> 原因太多了
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: 搞搞外包倒是可以 或者是搞那种开发很明确的任务 比如你开发个nginx模块 这个任务很明确 可以异地 但是如果你给客户做个专区网站 要调整来调整去的 那异地不是很好
<ysyk> 公司人力管理上的原因
<yunfan> 还有一点是 能够承担异地独立开发的程序员 这类人我估计都已经当上老板或者核心创业者了 :]
<XwinX> yunfan: 我能做异地开发, 还没做老板和创业者,找我吧
<ysyk> 不是每个人都有超强自我约束力，专心开发的
<void1> yunfan: 任务明确也没用的。隔着几百公里，你没办法简单控制对方的进度，现状等等...
<yunfan> XwinX: 等我发达了 可以雇用你 不过关键是我没发达么 lol
<yunfan> void1: 在办公室也一样 如果他无法自我控制
<void1> yunfan: no,这个时候可以直接谈
<XwinX> void1: 为什么不能控制,每周查下版本库就能知道了
<void1> XwinX: 理论上
<yunfan> void1: 设立阶段性目标 支付宝按日付酬 这些都是必要的基础设施
<XwinX> void1: 在同一个地方,难道经理坐他后面看他写代码啊
<yunfan> void1: 你在办公室里 如果那个员工不自觉 你老板不懂行的 照样也会被蒙骗 我觉得这个不是异地需要解决的问题
<sikao_lfs> void1: 那能不能封闭式开发。比如大家一起搬都某个小城市，然后在一起开发，招人在大城市招，然后告诉他在小城市开发，工资多而且生活成本，时间成本低。
<XwinX> void1: 这不是理论上,我们现在虽然在同一地点上班,也是用网络控制进度的
<ysyk> 在办公场所工作，与在家工作，效果是不一样的
<sikao_lfs> void1: 并且生活方便，
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 我支持你,要不你开家公司,我来做你的程序员
<stock-cn> 你们谁设计一个程序减少上方人员哦
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: 还真可以 上次我们公司就一帮人去秦皇岛封闭开发 感觉很爽
<stock-cn> yunfan: 封闭开发是否每人一个美女陪着？
<yunfan> stock-cn: 额
<yunfan> ysyk: 是的 在家工作效率更高点 在办公室工作 你看看 adam8157 roylez MeaCulpa 这帮人你就知道了
<stock-cn> imadper: 你学那个hask语言，要帮我做东西阿
<imadper> stock-cn: 马甲哥是haskell大牛...
<stock-cn> imadper: 以前reiv就帮我做了inkscape的插件，画江恩六方图
<void1> 哎...说来话长，算了
<imadper> stock-cn: 找他了
<yunfan> XwinX: 如果你回家去异地 我给你工资比现在少1k 你干么？
 * adam8157 啥封闭开发...
<XwinX> yunfan: 傻子才不干啊
<yunfan> XwinX: 我也是这么想的 :-)
<stock-cn> imadper: 他现在摆谱了
<sikao_lfs> yunfan: 这么说实际上程序员的老板们还没考虑过程序员下班后的生活问题，虽工资高，但生活成本也高，而且还上班路上浪费的时间也高。
<yunfan> XwinX: 但一般的公司 开发就那么点人 少不了几块钱
<void1> 而且刚才说的异地还是异地集中开发，换了分开的每个人在家里自己干活，更没法做了
<stock-cn> imadper: maskray是否reiv?
<yunfan> void1: 你工作的时候8小时都在干活？
<stock-cn> sikao_lfs: 程序员可以在家里上班阿
<imadper> stock-cn: 不知道诶..
<zwerwer> imadper: 两台win7的笔记本怎么建局域网？
<XwinX> yunfan: 现在的基础设施完全可以实现异地办公了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • vnc有用么 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374237 请问vnc有用么？？想配置vnc······· 统计信息: 发表于 由 bobofan1995 — 2012-05-12 21:25
<sikao_lfs> zwerwer: 网线直接连，相互以对方为网关。
<drrr> stock-cn: 炒股爱好者？
<imadper> zwerwer: 送我一台, 剩下一台连127.0.0.1
<XwinX> yunfan: 开视频会议也没问题
<yunfan> XwinX: 最好等高速互联网+ipv6
<stock-cn> drrr: 工作需要而已
<zwerwer> sikao_lfs: 没网线，
<drrr> stock-cn: 江恩理论什么的，其实管用吗
<yunfan> XwinX: 有的地方视频会议还是有点卡
<zwerwer> imadper: ...
<drrr> stock-cn: 做股票软件的？
<stock-cn> drrr: 惯用，但你控制不住你的手
<yunfan> XwinX: 如果网速超级狠 可以考虑远程登录到公司的主服务器上开发
<XwinX> yunfan: 现在的网速已经不错了,只要拉个好点的宽带
<ysyk> zwerwer: 无线路由
<sikao_lfs> zwerwer: 如果有无线网卡的话，一台做ap另外一台登录。
<XwinX> yunfan: 小地方的网络质量更好
<zwerwer> ysyk: 有无线路由
<stock-cn> drrr: 不是，是在证券公司工作而已
<XwinX> yunfan: 北京这种垃圾地方才用烂网
<drrr> stock-cn: 真的阿，我一般还真不太相信技术分析。
<zwerwer> sikao_lfs: 有无线网卡
<drrr> stock-cn: 哪家公司？
<imadper> zwerwer: 有无线路由直接不就搞定了?
<imadper> zwerwer: 除非你做了什么奇怪的事情了
<yunfan> XwinX: 也可以 不过最好手机资费还要降 因为公司里有个好处是 即时响应 异地的话 你得靠手机来保证这一点
<imadper> zwerwer: 只要你不用vlan阻隔, 肯定是一个局域网了
<drrr> stock-cn: 存准降了，周一估计是个大大的开门红阿。 你推荐什么炒股软件？
 * adam8157 封闭开发就是超出正常效率嘛, 黑心老板
<XwinX> yunfan: 我说了,视频通话
<XwinX> yunfan: skype就可以搞定啊
<zwerwer> imadper: 你的意思是当两台电脑同时连一个无线路由上网的时候，就已经是局域网了？
<yunfan> XwinX: 你人不在 怎么通？
<sikao_lfs> yunfan: 网络上的语音啊。这样便宜。
<imadper> zwerwer: 对呀,  你同一个网段, 又不分vlan, 肯定是了
<XwinX> yunfan: 不用登录到主服务器上,版本控制系统都是分布式的了
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: 你人不在电脑前 我得靠手机找你阿
<XwinX> yunfan: 那手机也可能不带在人身上啊
<stock-cn> drrr: 行情软件都差不多
<yunfan> XwinX: 你们桌面开发就是需要个版本控制 我们服务器开发还得要许多配套环境 还有大量真实数据呢
<zwerwer> imadper: 它啥设置也没动，用的默认的，也是一个局域网？
<yunfan> XwinX: 而且即时是你们桌面软件开发 自动测试的话 明显公司提供个好机器比较好
<XwinX> yunfan: 你不可能在真实服务器上做开发吧
<yunfan> XwinX: 我们现在开发 内网就有个服务器跟公网服务器一样配置的 数据库定期同步数据过来的
<sikao_lfs> yunfan: 这到是，不过我觉得大家上班时间应该都在电脑前。下班了找，怎么都得电话，反正电话找人不贵，聊可以换网络上聊。
<XwinX> yunfan: 我说了,写代码是在本机的,然后推送上去编译运行和测试
<drrr> stock-cn: 那证券公司其实有没有内幕消息的？
<imadper> zwerwer: 恩, 只要你不做什么奇怪的事情
<stock-cn> drrr: 是有一些
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: 如果你要求在家办公也要保证工作时间一定在电脑前 那得考虑缩短工作时间
<stock-cn> drrr: 不过真假也不可靠
<drrr> stock-cn: 不错阿，我也想去证券公司
<zwerwer> imadper: 那怎么查看局域网? 网上邻居？
<yunfan> XwinX: 你们的调试比我们的简单点
<XwinX> yunfan: 可能吧
<ysyk> zwerwer: 看网络连接
<zwerwer> imadper: 话说我的ubuntu如果也连了那个无线路由，我是不是也和它们成局域网了？在ubuntu下咋查看局域网？
<yunfan> XwinX: 我还想到了 如果可以异地的话 你其实可以到处去旅游 有个网络就可以上来办公 所以这种情况我要求远程登录
<zwerwer> ysyk: 哦
<sikao_lfs> yunfan: 反正人不能离开电脑太久。一定的规章还是要立吧。
<imadper> zwerwer: 你自己试试看~
<yunfan> sikao_lfs: 这个没问题
<XwinX> yunfan: 远程登录是要有的
<XwinX> yunfan: 我只是说,不用登录到服务器上开 vim
<imadper> zwerwer: 文件管理器就可以看网上邻居
<yunfan> XwinX: 这个看你喜好了 其实去服务器上开vim也挺方便的
<XwinX> yunfan: 我本人是不太喜欢
<drrr> 远程办公老板想骂你都骂不到，老板一半的乐趣都没了。怎么整
<sikao_lfs> 等我，我电脑要重启。。。。。。。。。出了点小问题。
<yunfan> XwinX: 但是远程登录到公司机器上开发 对于老板可以有点交待
<XwinX> yunfan: 复制粘贴有时会出问题
<yunfan> XwinX: 远程X
<XwinX> yunfan: 老板有啥好交代的, 你只要 push 代码就成了
<yunfan> XwinX: 在远程开浏览器 哼哼 公司可以给你搞个国际专线
<XwinX> yunfan: 如果远程 X, 那网络要求就高了
<zwerwer> imadper: 我试试去
<yunfan> XwinX: 那就vnc
<XwinX> yunfan: 一样的, 你能保证远程连接有10M带宽吗?
<yunfan> XwinX: 现在保证不了 所以我说要等一阵么
<sikao_lfs> 又进来了。
 * imadper 打球去~
<XwinX> yunfan: 只要不用远程X, 现在就能保证啊
<XwinX> yunfan: 而且有没有远程X,实际上关系一点都不大
<yunfan> XwinX: 你10M都保证不了  如果要下点东西就麻烦了 不过你是开发桌面 不在乎
<yunfan> XwinX: 我要dump个数据库来玩 你说我怎么办？
<XwinX> yunfan: 你服务器要下载什么?
<XwinX> yunfan: dump呗
<XwinX> yunfan: 我不相信你在公司,天天在机器之间复制数据库
<yunfan> XwinX: 数据库么 我们搞开发 要用真实数据调试阿 比如你改了个数据库字段 上线时候要做迁移 这个迁移你就得真的用真实数据库来试
<XwinX> yunfan: 我也不相信你在公司,天天开着公司的远程X
<yunfan> XwinX: 虽然不是天天 但是只要修改了 都要这么干
<yunfan> XwinX: 我现在开发都是登录到内网服务器去写代码 推代码
<XwinX> yunfan: 你完全可以push代码,在服务器上测试
<stock-cn> XwinX: 我有个同学也是搞测试的，每天就是玩游戏，测试游戏是不是稳定
<XwinX> yunfan: 这不就得了, 知道你是推代码,不是拉数据库
<yunfan> XwinX: 这不就需要远程登录么 我刚才不就说的是需要远程登录 只是你说粘帖不方便我才说远程X
<XwinX> yunfan: 我没说不要远程登录
<XwinX> yunfan: 我只是说不用远程上去开vim
<XwinX> yunfan: 没说不可以,你一定要,当然随你
<zwerwer> imadper: 查了下它的局域网ip是192.168.1.100,
<imadper> zwerwer: ping的通?
<imadper> zwerwer: 然后route print
<zwerwer> imadper: 另外两台还没看是多少
<zwerwer> imadper: 它们那个分主机吗？
<XwinX> yunfan: 实际上,如果你用  ssh -Y 登录, 还是能复制粘贴的
<XwinX> yunfan: 但有时会出点错,我也不明白是怎么会事
<zwerwer> imadper: 如果我连上那个路由，我ping下是不是也可以
<imadper> zwerwer: 恩? 没读懂..
<yunfan> XwinX: 我觉得是可以复制粘帖的 问题出在你的terminal emulator上
<XwinX> yunfan: 是的
<yunfan> XwinX: 我用gnome-terminal就可以 用 urxvt就不行
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 用wubi 安装12.04的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374240 进入安装界面一直卡在复制那 试过 把网络断了 但是 貌似没用 求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 一个菜鸟的PP — 2012-05-12 21:47
<XwinX> yunfan: 是远程的X剪贴板
<XwinX> yunfan: 你的 vim 要打开 X 支持, 然后用 "y+ 命令看看能不能复制到本机的剪贴板
<zwerwer> imadper: 有三台机子，一个无线路由，其中一个的局域网ip为192.168.1.100,另外两台在玩游戏，现在看不了，我想如果我连上他们的那个无线路由，我ping下那个192.168.1,100是否能判断它们是否在一个局域网内，
<XwinX> yunfan: 你只用中键的话,vim不打开 X 支持, 肯定可以,但你不能复制超过一屏的数据
<yunfan> XwinX: 我工作何必在远程跟本地交流剪贴板？
<XwinX> yunfan: 那只是在你的本机不同窗口之间的复制
<imadper> zwerwer: 看网段就知道了, ping的通不代表在一个局域网
<imadper> zwerwer: 话说, 你能ping通百度, 能说他跟你在一个局域网嘛?
<XwinX> yunfan: 要啊,比如,远程vim好几屏的数据,你打算怎么复制过来?
<zwerwer> imadper: 三台连同一个无线路由，那应该是一个ip吧，难道会分多个ip?
<imadper> zwerwer: 肯定多个, 然后出口走nat
<ysyk> zwerwer: dhcp分配多个ip
<imadper> ysyk: 善哉善哉
<zwerwer> imadper: ysyk ,网吧的貌似就一个
<XwinX> s
<imadper> zwerwer: 那是幻觉..
<imadper> zwerwer: 一定是幻觉... 至少是有nat的
<yunfan> XwinX: 你干嘛要复制到本地？？
<ysyk> zwerwer: 网吧有很多都是幻觉，你看每个电脑上显示磁盘大小，不可能这么多吧
<stock-cn> 网吧很不安全
<zwerwer> imadper: 网吧不是内网ip不同，外网ip一样的吗？貌似有个名词叫做端口映射
<stock-cn> 老板经常在服务器上装监控软件
<imadper> zwerwer: nat
<XwinX> yunfan: 打个比方啊
<XwinX> yunfan: 你难道从来不要复制?
<yunfan> XwinX: 我只在远程那几个窗口之间复制阿
<XwinX> yunfan: 嗯,如果超过一屏,你怎么复制?
<zwerwer> ysyk: 对局域网这方面一点不懂。。。
<zwerwer> ysyk: 同学宿舍想建局域网
<ysyk> zwerwer: 会用就行了
<yunfan> XwinX: 我既然只在远程复制 用vim自带的就可以阿
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 没关系，远程服务器那弄个看守成员。让他帮大家复制多屏
<zwerwer> ysyk: 3台笔记本，一台无线路由
<yunfan> XwinX: 超过己屏都一样阿
<stock-cn> zwerwer: 建局域网能装监控软件吗，linux下
<XwinX> yunfan: 是啊,2个窗口开了2个vim
<zwerwer> stock-cn: 我，newbie
<ysyk> zwerwer: 登上那个路由就可以了
<XwinX> yunfan: 你要复制超过一屏以上的内容
<yunfan> XwinX: 你干嘛要开两个窗口去远程？
<yunfan> XwinX: 一个窗口 tmux不就行了
<XwinX> yunfan: 你只开一个vim?
<yunfan> XwinX: 我都是只开一个vim的 从来没有开两个的情况 额
<XwinX> yunfan: 行,tmux也可以
<yunfan> XwinX: 你知道 我是喜欢开tab的
<zwerwer> ysyk: 那三台里面有主机吗？
<yunfan> 我要出去买几根雪糕 等下说
<XwinX> yunfan: 在2个tmux tab 里的2个vim, 你怎么互相复制超过一屏以上的内容
<ysyk> zwerwer: 没，ip是路由分的
<sikao_lfs> sikao_lfs: 既然是异地开发，那么服务器那肯定也有成员。让他帮忙复制。反正都是工作时间。非工作时间自己复制。
<XwinX> yunfan: 你到底有没有试过啊
<ysyk> zwerwer: 是平等的
<ysyk> zwerwer: 比如，你建一个ftp服务，那么你就是主机
<zwerwer> ysyk: 其中一台vaio的本上好像有个路由开关
<ysyk> zwerwer: 意思是谁提供服务，谁就是主机
<zwerwer> ysyk: 哦
<XwinX> zwerwer: 你门没路由器吗?组个局域网这么麻烦?
<zwerwer> XwinX: 有个无线路由
<zwerwer> XwinX: 不过我们都是小白
<zwerwer> XwinX: 没自己搞过局域网
<XwinX> zwerwer: 那所有机器连接到那个无线路由,就是一个局域网了
<stock-cn> XwinX: 能让我电脑做路由器吗
<stock-cn> XwinX: 让我的无线网卡做路由器
<XwinX> stock-cn: 能
<XwinX> stock-cn: 你要做 ip 转发
<stock-cn> XwinX: 怎么做？
<stock-cn> XwinX: 这样就能监控别人吗
<zwerwer> XwinX: 那三台里面好像有个设置无线路由开关的，而且他说设置路由的时候没点那个共享
<XwinX> sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<XwinX> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<stock-cn> XwinX: 我想看别人上网的QQ，EMAIL等等的内容
<XwinX> stock-cn: 用这个2条命令
<XwinX> stock-cn: 我不知道
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 无线接口应该是wlan0吧
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 是
<zwerwer> ysyk: 怎么判断在没在一个局域网？win7的好像跟xp不一样
<ysyk> zwerwer: 看ip段
<ysyk> zwerwer: 192.168.1.10与192.168.1.2在一个
<zwerwer> ysyk: 局域网ip还是外网ip?
<ysyk> zwerwer: 内网ip
<XwinX> ysyk: 再看子网掩码是多少
<zwerwer> ysyk: 如果我的机子连过去，也那样查看吗？我的ubuntu
<ysyk> zwerwer: 是
<alvin_rxg> 看你们说话，真替你们急，好累的说
<zwerwer> ysyk: ubuntu咋查看？只知道cmd下是ipconfig
<ysyk> alvin_rxg: 是
<zwerwer> alvin_rxg: 你以为我想啊，从没搞过局域网，一点不会
<yunfan> XwinX: 我从来不开两个vim  工作好不好
<ysyk> zwerwer: 右上角，看网络连接信息
<klose> ifconfig
<levi-g> ifconfig
<hoxily> ysyk: 192.168.1.10, 192.168.2.2, mask=255.255.0.0, 这样算是在一个局域网吗？
<levi-g> 算
<XwinX> yunfan: 你打开了vim
<sikao_lfs> hoxily: 算。
<XwinX> yunfan: 在另一个终端下查找一个不同目录下的文件,想打开看看
<XwinX> yunfan: 你用原来的那个vim打开,还是另开vim?
<klose> 一个vim同时编辑多个文件
<yunfan> XwinX: 原来那个 有时候我会用!bah
<yunfan> !bash
<zwerwer> ysyk: ifconfig看那个wlan0里面的信息？
<XwinX> yunfan: 哦,那当我没说
<hoxily> 哦
<XwinX> hoxily: 在同一个
<ysyk> zwerwer: 对，是看wlan0
<zwerwer> 我看下
<ysyk> 看来stock-on网络不稳定呀
<bms3> 帮忙看下为什么编译rhythmbox时出现
<bms3> C/rhythmbox.xml:1284: parser error : Entity 'mdash' not defined
<bms3>             <para><guibutton>Play</guibutton> &mdash; If selected, plays the
<bms3>                                                      ^
<bms3> C/rhythmbox.xml:1288: parser error : Entity 'mdash' not defined
<bms3>             <para><guibutton>Previous</guibutton> &mdash; Skip to previous song
<bms3>                                                          ^
<kk> bms3:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<cnhezhong> l
<z2r4234> ysyk: 我连过去之后，inet地址是192.168.1.107
<ysyk> 再
<ysyk> z2r4234: 别管ip是多少，在局域网内就好
<z2r4234> ysyk: 但是我ping 那个192.168.1.100，没通
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • en ...刚刚进来学习的，请问一下，photoshop 有没有linux版本的呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374241 en ...刚刚进来学习的，请问一下，photoshop 有没有linux版本的呢？谢谢，自己非常像学习linux 。不过因为工作原因，需要使用PS。 请教， 统计信息:  …
<ysyk> z2r4234: ？？
<z2r4234> ysyk: 其中一台机子的ip是192.168.1.100，然后我ping了下，貌似没通
<hoxily> z2r4234: ping 的echo是可以关掉的。所以ping不通不代表不能连接。
<XwinX> z2r4234: 是不是装了什么狗屁防火墙啊
<z2r4234> hoxily: 那怎么判断是否在一个局域网内？
<z2r4234> XwinX: 360
<XwinX> z2r4234: 关掉试试
<savr> hi
<z2r4234> win7没找到网上邻居，
<savr> where can I upload videos for chinese viewers?
<kk> savr, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<savr> preferably without a chinese sign up
<z2r4234> XwinX: 哦
<ysyk> z2r4234: 找个局域网聊天或者传文件的软件试试就知道了
<Flywater> savr: youku
<z2r4234> ysyk: 哦
<Flywater> www.youku.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 优酷-中国第一视频网站,提供视频播放,视频发布,视频搜索 - 优酷视频 (@ youku.com)
<ysyk> z2r4234: 比如飞鸽啥的
<savr> Flywater, the sign up is in chinese?
<z2r4234> ysyk: 好像有个软件叫啥DameWare
<Flywater> savr: www.youku.com
<z2r4234> ysyk: 飞鸽没用过，灰鸽子倒是用过
<savr> can someone sign up to youku for me lol :P
<Flywater> you can do it yourself
<ysyk> z2r4234: 随便找个试试吧
<z2r4234> ysyk: 哦
<savr> Flywater, they are not going to ask for my ID?
<savr> which I don't have
<savr> wow
<savr> I signed up!!!!
<savr> I'm going to upload all the okay stuff from youtube
<savr> yay!
<Flywater> youtube is disable in  China
<savr> going to educate the chinese on foreign practices
<savr> I know
<savr> which is why I need to upload to youku
<savr> found a tool that I wanted to show a chinese friend
<savr> but the video was on youtube
<savr> hope this counts as fair use
<Flywater> do you have gtalk ID?
<savr> yeah
<savr> wow youku is so easy
<Cherrot> git 不能直接使用socks代理吗？
<Flywater> can you tell me?i want to add you for my friend
<ysyk> savr: why don't speak chinese
<savr> 1) I'm not chinese
<alvin_rxg> HE'S FROM AUSTRALIA
<savr> 2) I don't know how to write chinese
<ysyk> savr: oh
<Alpha_Steven> :)
<Flywater> can you?
<savr> 3) I don't know how to speak enough chinese
<Flywater> ID for gtalk...
<savr> I can do a bit of pinyin
<alvin_rxg> 4) HE CAN SAY ONLY NIHOWWWW
<savr> lol
<Flywater> can you tell me?
<savr> few more words
<Flywater> can you tell me your ID of gtalk?
<sikao_lfs> youku   will   let you video mask off。  or only   the people who no chinese   is able to see it
<savr> pm me
<savr> sikao_lfs, what???
<Flywater> i want to add you for my friend
<Flywater> savr: can you tell me your ID of gtalk?
<savr> Flywater, pm me
<Flywater> what...?sorry,i don't understand...
<cnhezhong> 日哦
<cnhezhong> 啥子情况？
<ysyk> Flywater: 他不想公开，你单独跟他聊吧
<hoxily> z2r4234: 比如iptux， ipmsg等局域网聊天文件传输工具。
<cnhezhong> 杀这里来不是找弹么？又看不懂中文
<z2r4234> hoxily: 不想下软件，关键是机子不是我的
<Alpha_Steven> ？
<Alpha_Steven> 发生啥了
<ysyk> cnhezhong: 他说可以说些拼音
<ysyk> cnhezhong: 不是中文盲
<z2r4234> hoxily: 给他们开telnet是个不错的主意
<cnhezhong> 问题是谁那么费劲的跟他用pinyin交流呢？有那么功夫还不如用英语聊呢
<hoxily> z2r4234: 有python吗？ 试试 $ python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<cnhezhong> hoxily: python 哈
<z2r4234> hoxily: 哦
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装nmap失败怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374244 我在ubuntu下添加了bt5的源，安装nmap和aircrack-ng结果出现了如图的错误，如何解决？我的版本为12.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ghacker — 2012-05-12 22:33
<cnhezhong> hoxily: 你百度hoho上最后一句想表达什么意思？
<cnhezhong> hoxily: 别人的事业和自己的事业，想表达什么意思哦
<hoxily> 然后让对方连 http://192.168.1.107:<port>  (port shown in that command)
<kk> hoxily,啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle"]
<Alpha_Steven> 500？
<z2r4234> hoxily: 哦，
<z2r4234> 我想给win7开ftp，
<Alpha_Steven> win下有相应的ftp服务器端软件
<hoxily> cnhezhong: http://blog.csdn.net/littlehedgehog/article/details/5939461  cut from this article. :D
<kk> hoxily ⇪ ti: 我看UNIX与Windows的本质区别 - 刺猬小屋 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<cnhezhong> hoxily: 激进了
<ugoub> 我用ffmpeg录屏，同一个视频，录屏两次，大小差别很大。还有不同时间长度的视频相比较，录屏下来文件大小不成正比。why?
<ugoub> 我用ffmpeg录屏，同一个视频，录屏两次，大小差别很大。还有不同时间长度的视频相比较，录屏下来文件大小不成正比。why?
<ugoub> test 掉线了么？
<z2r4234> “所以Windows诞生之初就一直肩负比尔“让每一个家庭都有一台电脑”的使命，不装逼，不玩酷，一切功能照顾用户，就是用户是傻逼你也得当亲爹一样伺候。故而Windows一直就假定使用它的用户你就是一个傻逼，”
<z2r4234> 。。。
<ugoub> 我用ffmpeg录屏，同一个视频，录屏两次，大小差别很大。还有不同时间长度的视频相比较，录屏下来文件大小不成正比。why?
<alvin_rxg> !kick ugoub
<z2r4234> “相反微软技术是很牛的，牛到曾经豪言可以立马灭掉Google，试看如今还有谁可以发出这样傻逼的豪言。”
<ugoub> !?为什么kick前面加!？
<savr> ubuntu has an office in beijing
<savr> we should start copying apple fanboyism outside their office
<savr> start lining up one week before a new ubuntu release
 * kenifanying 有没人用上最新的gimp 2.8 ?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装过程中卡住了～～现在无法安装或更新，有如下提示～～求解～～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374247 E: dpkg 被中断，您必须手工运行 sudo dpkg --configure -a 解决此问题。 ye@ye-Lenovo-V470:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process 统计信息: …
<z2r4234> 不搞了，不会玩win7,感觉win7比xp还复杂，
<z2r4234> win7找个东西都不会
<z2r4234> 不明白为啥会出这样的东西，不是应该越简单越好吗，那干吗出个比xp还复杂的系统，让人不会玩
<z2r4234> 尤其是那个控制面板，你都不知道你想找的东西在哪里
<z2r4234> 打开个cmd还提示你没权限
<Alpha_Steven> 搜索出来右键以管理员权限运行不就好了
<XwinX> z2r4234: win7复杂吗?
<z2r4234> 那些自带软件都没了，
<Alpha_Steven> 控制面板右上角分类可以换成大小图标，如果不喜欢分类的话
<z2r4234> XwinX: 作为一个小白，我感觉很复杂
<z2r4234> XwinX: 我在控制面板里都找不到我需要的东西
<XwinX> z2r4234: 比 xp 复杂?
<z2r4234> XwinX: 感觉比xp复杂多了
<XwinX> z2r4234: 我不知道 win7的控制面板在哪里
<z2r4234> XwinX: ...
<XwinX> z2r4234: 没用过, xp 也用的不多
<slucx> XwinX, 牛人啊
<hoxily> 以旧眼光看新事物，化未知为已知。。。
<z2r4234> XwinX: 我也不知道，但我知道有个运行窗口，然后打control貌似就行了
<slucx> XwinX, 目前还是必须用XP
<XwinX> slucx: 不牛,用老婆电脑只用"风行"看电影
<z2r4234> 如果安win的话，一定不安win7,感觉太复杂，根本就不是为用户设计的吗，找东西都不会
<XwinX> z2r4234: 你觉得 xp 简单是因为你用熟了
<hoxily> 2009年 和 2001年之间相差8年了。。。
<z2r4234> XwinX: 嗯，从初中开始到现在一直是xp,都有10年了
<sikao_lfs> z2r4234: 都要学习成本的。其实win7也不错的。开始时的确一夜回到解放前，突然发现自己成电脑白痴了。
<XwinX> z2r4234: 我win2000用的很多,以后就很少用win系统了,我就觉得xp也复杂
<z2r4234> XwinX: 2000感觉和xp的操作一样啊
<XwinX> z2r4234: 图形界面不一样
<z2r4234> sikao_lfs: 嗯
<XwinX> z2r4234: 开始菜单好像也不一样
<z2r4234> XwinX: 额，感觉没啥区别。。。
<z2r4234> XwinX: 很少从开始菜单找东西
<XwinX> z2r4234: 嗯,那是因为你用熟了
<sikao_lfs> 按照微软10年革命一次，这你都感受到巨大的差别。更别说linux天天变，就包括ubuntu从gnome换到现在这个，我都有点不适应。
<z2r4234> sikao_lfs: shell没变吧
<sikao_lfs> z2r4234: 是没变，但是你看启动，你看dns查询的方式。你看很多古怪的东西。包括以前的经验都用不上了。甚至gedit的配置。
<z2r4234> 据说C#是拖控件的，没用过
<z2r4234> sikao_lfs: 小白表示，若无必要，从不该默认配置
<z2r4234> sikao_lfs: 其实是不会改。。。
<ugoub> z2r4234: C#也可以代码写, java好像还可以托控件哩。
<XwinX> gtk qt 都可以拖控件啊
<z2r4234> ugoub: 这两个都没学过，因为太懒，就学了个学校考的C
<ugoub> z2r4234: 唉，被逼的学了没怎么用……
<z2r4234> 其实C也不想学，貌似计算机二级证书还不错，所以就学了个C
<hoxily> 对于想要自适应窗口大小的界面，拖控件好像不行了。必须自己计算出大小和位置吧？
<z2r4234> 到现在都没看过数据结构方面的东东，不喜欢
<ugoub> z2r4234: 学C的时候，止步于指针。花了几年才悟懂那是什么。
<XwinX> hoxily: 没用过 gtk, qt?
<XwinX> hoxily: 默认就是自适应的
<z2r4234> ugoub: 知己呀，我也是止步于指针，学完指针后，就没学过后面的了
<z2r4234> ugoub: 连结构体都没学
<ugoub> z2r4234: 第一次听说 结构体
<z2r4234> 还有那啥联合体
<hoxily> 我知道java是用layout布局，可以自适应窗口大小。gtk qt听过没用过。
<XwinX> hoxily: 也是
<z2r4234> ugoub: 结构体是很多函数要用到的，struct
<z2r4234> ugoub: 一般都是那个函数用啥，然后去学啥
<ugoub> z2r4234: 哦，但凡涉及函数，都是边用边学的阶段才能学会。
<z2r4234> ugoub: 发现貌似我用的函数一般都是pointers struct int 之类的传递参数
<z2r4234> 所以也就学了这几个
<sikao_lfs> z2r4234: 软件行业还是十年一次大革命的好。就像微软的xp过十年后换win7.虽然刚换还不怎么适应，但是勉强还能接受。甚至我觉得软件开发就是没有通信行业那样有组织，第一代通信目标结束后，来第二代，然后第三代.以后第四代。
<z2r4234> sikao_lfs: 我感觉还是很难接受win7
<sikao_lfs> 通信行业，89年时，我们十堰二汽厂长安装第一代电话。还是人工接线的。99年时手机。2009年时开始3G，刚好都是10年一代，大家平台稳定。
<sikao_lfs> z2r4234: 我甚至预言ubuntu只所以现在还不能统一linux的原因就是因为他还是乱革命。
<sikao_lfs> z2r4234: 无法给所有开发者提供一个稳定的平台。
<z2r4234> 让用户更改用了10年的操作，这并不是一个明智的决定， sikao_lfs
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 你想 ubuntu 统一 linux?
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 我是说统一一般用户，程序员不包括。
<z2r4234> 统一linux几乎是不可行的吧。。。
<ugoub> linux不同发行版之间平台差异会影响软件开发麼？
<z2r4234> 各有所需，所以选择的版本也就不同，
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 统一什么用户 ?
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 记住ubuntu的出发点不是程序员用系统啊，他是想普通用户用桌面系统吧？
<iyzsong> ugoub: 不会影响开源软件
<z2r4234> 像我们这样的小白，ubuntu是不错的对我来说
<sikao_lfs> ugoub: 不影响开发，但是影响用户安装使用。包括依赖问题。
<iyzsong> ubuntu是很复杂的．．．
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 很多普通用户也不用ubuntu啊
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 没有依赖问题的是 slackware
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: ubuntu 一大堆依赖
<z2r4234> sikao_lfs: 据说有句话，想脱离win的用户发现了ubuntu，然后他们一抬头就选择了mac
<sikao_lfs> ugoub: 我以我使用破解软件reave 为例。这个软件我找源代码后发现 ubuntu12.04还需要依赖。而且不能自动。必须下libpcap-1.2.1自己编译安装。。。。。。你说说这个reave是不是依赖的基础桌面存在问题。对于普通用户。
<sikao_lfs> reaver-1.3
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 你为啥不用 arch 呢
<z2r4234> mac应该比ubuntu操作简单多了
<ugoub> sikao_lfs: 哦，这样阿，但是在ubuntu上装软件，都会提示，有一下软件会一起安装。linux本身就是个性化比较强的一个系统平台阿。
<z2r4234> 虽然没用过mac
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: arch 能自动下载 reave 源码,自动下载依赖,自动编译好,再自动编译好
<sikao_lfs> 所以我认为现在linux最好能稳定某个平台，所有的开发者能从这个平台出发开发出的软件直接能用。这样普通的用户才能接受。
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 针对你的问题,统一的应该是 arch 嘛
<ugoub> 只要不是在linux上程序存在兼容冲突问题，缺少依赖的包应该是正常的，windows一样存在这样问题阿。
<sikao_lfs> z2r4234: 你的用户放弃win投linux，最后投向mac。我估计也是因为mac整个平台稳定。并且有许多开发者从平台出发开发出系统，用户可以直接拿来用。
<void1> windows的做法通常是...发布程序的时候带上所有库
<ugoub> sikao_lfs: 个人倾向与软件将需要的包自带上，安装时检查是否存在此包。是否存在此包不同版本。
<z2r4234> sikao_lfs: 有除了unix win之外的系统没
<XwinX> ugoub: 那下个包大的要死,才不要呢
<sikao_lfs> ugoub: 同意。但是linux革命太快，搞的开发者也不清楚应该带那些包啊！
<XwinX> ugoub: 没见到 windows 下装个触摸板驱动都要100多M
<MaskRay> sikao_lfs: 经常看到haskell mailing list 里有mac用户折腾homebrew啥的
 * z2r4234 感觉思维被现在的系统束缚了，或许脱离现在的体系，有其它的系统存在
<ugoub> XwinX: 也是。不过可以统一version不同类型打包，由用户选择嘛。
<ugoub> 前几天在NokiaStore上下播放软件，它就有收费版和广告版 选择。
<sikao_lfs> 我个人观点是，ubuntu目前的情况还是属于没有稳定下来。除非有天他能稳定到基础的东西用十年。那么才有可能扩展比较大的份额。否则很难摆脱少数人使用的命运。
<z2r4234> MaskRay: XwinX ,求其它的系统名字，
<XwinX> z2r4234: 啥其它系统?
<z2r4234> XwinX: 非unix win linux
<iyzsong> z2r4234: freedos
<XwinX> z2r4234: beos
<XwinX> z2r4234: vms
<MaskRay> z2r4234: plan9 freebsd haiku
<z2r4234> iyzsong: 那再加上dos bsd
<XwinX> z2r4234: VM/CMS
<XwinX> z2r4234: MVS
<iyzsong> /me认为Linux可玩性最高
<XwinX> z2r4234: os/2
<z2r4234> XwinX: os/2，我见过很多文章上都提到过
<z2r4234> XwinX: 但貌似这个系统没流行起来，据说os/2跟win nt有关系
<XwinX> z2r4234: 没有
<XwinX> z2r4234: os/2 是ms 和 IBM 一块搞的
<XwinX> 后来, ms 不玩了, 去玩 windows
<z2r4234> XwinX: 不是后来它们搞分歧了，ms才搞出nt的吗？
<XwinX> z2r4234: Nt 是后来, openvms那家伙跑到ms才做的
<z2r4234> XwinX: 哦
<z2r4234> XwinX: 我倒是想看看os/2是个啥系统，不过 caleb- 大师说os/2很渣
<z2r4234> caleb-: 大师
<XwinX> z2r4234: 我不知道,没用过
<z2r4234> XwinX: 哦
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 内核 api 不是稳定了好几十年了
<z2r4234> XwinX: 怎么改标题栏的宽度？
<XwinX> z2r4234: 啥标题栏 ?
<ospider> Ubuntu在版本11.04加入OpenStack。
<ospider> 这是个什么概念
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 是啊，所以能从内核基础往外扩张。但是扩展的这部分还属于用户易用方面的，必须也要稳定啊，但是现在没稳定啊。
<z2r4234> XwinX: 就是带开那个文件夹，最上面的那个栏，感觉太宽了，
<ugoub> 谁帮我看看，这名令有问题不： ffmpeg -f oss -i /dev/dsp -ar 22050 -ab 128k -acodec aac -f x11grab -s 1024X768 -r 15 -i :0.0+128,0 -sameq ~/1024X768.mp4
<XwinX> z2r4234: 按住窗口右边,往左边拖
<XwinX> z2r4234: 或者按住窗口左边,往右边拖
<XwinX> z2r4234: xorg 也稳定
<z2r4234> XwinX: 不是左右的宽度，是最上面那个栏，
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 你除非不发展了,否则肯定要变
<XwinX> z2r4234: 换个主题吧
<z2r4234> XwinX: 就像xp下最下面那个栏
<sikao_lfs> 我给大家介绍一下通信行业的历史和做法，反正是聊天乱说。大家看看有什么启发，也可以对比微软的xp和win7的过度。甚至大家可以把现在的ubuntu理解成win95的阶段。
<XwinX> z2r4234: 有些窗口主题好像不会占满窗口宽度
<XwinX> z2r4234: 你说上面板?
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 通信 行业不也一样
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 经常升级
<z2r4234> XwinX: dui
<XwinX> z2r4234: 不知道,
<ugoub> 面板属性里面设置Expand
<XwinX> z2r4234: 以前 gnome2 是可调的,现在不知道了
<z2r4234> XwinX: 我的就是gnome2
<z2r4234> ugoub: 面板属性在哪
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 我同意，通信行业有个特点就是投资很大，并且人员众多，技术复杂。 采用的方式是，定个阶段目标，实现什么情况，然后围绕这个目标定理论，实验室里定标准，然后生产设备并开始解决工艺细节问题。 最后89年中国我们十堰这里是第一代通信,等98年99年，我们这里第二代通信， 2009年我们第三代通信。
<ugoub> z2r4234: 右键 properties
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 铁线,铜线加铁线, x铜y铁, 双绞铜线, 光缆 ...
<XwinX> z2r4234: 在你的面板空白地方点右键
<z2r4234> XwinX: 嗯
<ugoub> z2r4234: 要右键到面板空白出，有点考手艺。
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 那不就是了, 那是因为你们投入大,工期长,才会10升级
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 通信行业有个特点就是投资很大，并且人员众多，技术复杂。 采用的方式是，定个阶段目标，实现什么情况，然后围绕这个目标定理论，实验室里定标准，然后生产设备并开始解决工艺细节问题。     我们这样理解操作系统，最后的工艺细节不管。先能不能预测一下目标，实现的理论，第二部是标准接口问题。  下面是做出成品， 然后解决å
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: linux 工期小,升级就快啊
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 乱码,看不了
<ugoub> 郁闷阿。同样一行代码录屏，同样一段视频，一会30MB，一会儿录出来80MB……
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 是，我理解linux如果现在我们假设是win95阶段，考虑未来扩展如果空间不大，是否能够开始搞稳定，比如现在开始设计一个xp阶段的系统呢？
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 谁来设计呢?
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 比如ubuntu.
<z2r4234> XwinX: ugoub ,把那三个关闭，最小化，最大化的图标能放到工具栏在的一行吗？
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 那我们为啥要听他的?
<ugoub> 好像，做工程，都这么个流程，需求，分析，设计，实施，测试，发布，收集反馈，再循环。
<XwinX> ugoub: 需求经常变
<XwinX> ugoub: 你就傻了
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 不用都听他的。程序员爱用啥就用啥，这个是给普通用户，然后携普通用户定基础。
<XwinX> ugoub: 所以要敏捷,要小步迭代
<ugoub> XwinX: 可以放到下一阶段，主要内心要淡定。
<XwinX> ugoub: 要快速发布
<ugoub> XwinX: 敏捷还是这样的流程阿
<XwinX> ugoub: 等你闭门造车,10年后发布,世界早变了
<XwinX> ugoub: 敏捷有10年周期?
<ugoub> XwinX: 如果是自己的产品，那么应该很从容。因为需求有时是设计出来的。
<z2r4234> XwinX: 把关闭，最小化，最大化，放到 文件 编辑 查看 帮助 那一行，能吗？或者直接隐藏那三个图标
<XwinX> ugoub: 看看 android
<XwinX> ugoub: 第一代产品是全键盘的
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 微软如果从80年开始算的话，他的dos，win前期也经历了快速变化时期的。
<XwinX> ugoub: 那时 iphone 没出来, 你设计吧, 等 iphone 一出,设计全报废
<ugoub> XwinX: 瀑布和敏捷是相对的，都应该有点，关键是平衡。
<XwinX> ugoub: 瀑布除非外部世界不变,瀑布才可能
<ugoub> 這说明Android根据市场都是键盘的手机需求做。也算是敏捷，但苹果胜在设计。
<sikao_lfs> 比如win3.0到win95,win98然后到xp。中间基础从16位到32位，包括图形系统，变化都很大，也没稳定，造成的结果是98前也不怎么丰富。
<XwinX> ugoub: 如果你照瀑布来, 已经做好所有的需求，分析，设计，实施，测试
<ugoub> XwinX: 敏捷的每一个阶段都是一个小瀑布，就像阶梯瀑布一样。
<XwinX> ugoub: 你不发布可能吗?
<sikao_lfs> 我记得当年玩95基本没啥玩的。
<XwinX> ugoub: 你中间怎么应对iphone
<ugoub> XwinX: 看看黑莓。
<XwinX> ugoub: 黑莓还有几天活路
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 是啊, win95都没有tcp/ip
<ugoub> XwinX: 我认为人有两种，一种是明星，一种是粉丝。一种目标明确，被追。一种总在追。
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 根本没有想到互联网这么猛,后来不是就SB了
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 我印象最深刻的就是，当时玩95，熟悉电脑后，啥都没有，只能菜单到处乱翻。。。。。当时也很无奈。。。。。
<XwinX> ugoub: 盖次是明星吧,不是到后来,bing 还是要追 google
<ugoub> XwinX: 因为对于Google来讲盖茨不是明星。
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: unix 不就是看不起 x86 芯片
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 结果在桌面上全部完蛋
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: ms 就是因为快速适应pc, 才有这成果
<ugoub> XwinX: 这个要看谁思想先进，谁稳的起。事物有循环的特征，虽然不是完全回到开始。
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 你们干软件这行。你推断什么时候才能有类似xp 这样的10年稳定版本？
<XwinX> ugoub: 那你说的明星和粉丝怎么分
<XwinX> ugoub: 你说谁是明星,谁是粉丝呢?举例一个
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 没有
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 至少我近期还是没看到ubuntu有稳定的打算。
<ugoub> XwinX: 相对阿。30年河东，30年河西。分久必合，合久必分，都這道理。
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 本来就不可能嘛
<void1> sikao_lfs: windows那是一个光系统，什么都没有，所以才能10年
<klose> sikao_lfs: linux比较稳定的, 只是某些应用程序不太稳定
<ugoub> 还有云和本地存储这个矛盾。
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 这个ubuntu12.04根本就不像稳定的版本
<ugoub> 开放社交平台和私密社交平台
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 反正我不用, 不稳定更好
<void1> sikao_lfs: 10年间vc runtime, directx也是一步一步升级上来的
<sikao_lfs> klose: 我没说内核啊，内核够稳定了，他的代码已经多年没怎么变了。变的基本是外围驱动啊。
<klose> sikao_lfs: ubuntu的稳定性差, 但是debian, suse, rehl都还可以阿
<z2r4234> linux指的貌似就是内核吧，
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: win16, win32, mfc, atl, com, dcom, wtl, .net
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 你看看微软变了多少次了
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 你还说他稳定
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 我承认。但是国外做的游戏跟国内不一样。比如你把星际争霸，英雄无敌2,英雄无敌3.原来的包。照样安装没问题啊。
<klose> sikao_lfs: 外围驱动已经好很多了吧, 貌似硬件不支持或者崩溃的情况也不算很多
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 那 linux 的  bash, grep ,sed, awk 这些20年前和现在也一样啊
<klose> sikao_lfs: 游戏的事情那本来就是厂商的问题, 一般流行的游戏都有mac版本, 你怎么说? 大家不都是类unix系统
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 我想说的是，必须达到这样。你的xp稳定十年，中间可以变化。但是十年前的游戏，比如英雄无敌2,英雄无敌3,还有星际争霸。运行完全没问题。
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: linux 的10年前的代码也能放到现在用啊
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 实际上国产游戏。比如当初有个新仙剑奇侠传。他不知依赖当年什么东西。2009年的xp楞是玩不动，2003年? 的那个新仙剑奇侠传。
<z2r4234> seamonkey感觉越来越慢了，打开网页
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 我印象中好像是2003年的xp。
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 那你还说他不变?
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 我有个同事为玩那个，专门找了很老光盘，然后安装当年的xp玩。搞笑死了。真是天下第一痴啊。但是一般人绝对是放弃了那个游戏。
<ugoub> 以前用C#写了个桌面程序，后来可能。netFramework版本不同，就跑不起，或者抛起有效果问题。
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 说回你的本行, 现在脉冲拔号的电话机还能拉到你们的电话网上吗?
<klose> sikao_lfs: 系统兼容性越好, 系统升级越难, 越不稳定. 象苹果就是, 一般升级一次, 就扔掉一些历史负担.
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 微软也变，但是允许这样的变，但是人家可以做到英雄无敌 2都可以玩，虽然缺少个wing.dll
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 那linux变就不允许了?
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 只要你能搞成数字的。我们现在都是数字信号，不接收模拟信号，
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 那你说啥向前兼容呢
<sikao_lfs> XwinX:  必须有数模转换装置。
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 电话里加了数模转换装置。
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 你看,你们完美设计的电话网都做不到向前兼容
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 以前的那些脉冲拔号电话机,哪来的数模转换
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 向前兼容，等那些设备老化后淘汰。然后那些接入的设备就再不提供那些功能了。
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 那系统也一样啊,老系统淘汰,新系统就不提供了
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 但是你给我找把能用20年的电话来？
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 哈,我家真有
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 我家的菜刀都没用20年呢。
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 不光脉冲拔号的
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 真死保养的好。
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 还有一个手摇的
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 要不要接你们网络上试试
 * z2r4234 哪位大侠告诉我怎么把qq注销掉
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 不用。我们现在的是在电话机上模拟信号转换为数字信号。上面的已经完全数字化了。
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 是啊,所以这些老接口能淘汰的就要淘汰
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 所以,系统不支持老应用也一样嘛
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 但这是10年啊，你摸着心说说。linux世界里多少中间件能保证5年前的东西还能使用？
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 非常多啊
<alvin_rxg> z2r4234: 给麻花疼发垃圾邮件
<ugoub> z2r4234: 直接把资料清空，秘密写在签名上。
<z2r4234> alvin_rxg: 不知道麻花藤邮箱地址
<sikao_lfs> XwinX: 是非常多。但是如果看整个操作整体看还不够。要命的是那些还影响用户的感知。
<XwinX> z2r4234: mht@qq.com
<z2r4234> ugoub: 啥意思？密码写签名上
<z2r4234> XwinX: 真的？
<alvin_rxg> mahuateng@qq.com   xD
<z2r4234> alvin_rxg: ...
<z2r4234> alvin_rxg: 假的吧
<ugoub> z2r4234: 别人直接申领了。
<XwinX> sikao_lfs: 电话拔号盘换成数字键也是影响用户的感知的
<z2r4234> XwinX: 你那个真的？
<XwinX> z2r4234: 我哪知道
<XwinX> z2r4234: 我猜的
<sikao_lfs> 麻化疼，他才没功夫接大家的邮件呢。人家没那功夫，忙着呢。
<z2r4234> 下次Cherrot来了问下就知道了，
<ugoub> 再
<ugoub> z2r4234: 10年不同估计系统就回收了。（看你QQ用得久不）
<alvin_rxg> z2r4234: 把 qq 和密码都告诉我吧，我帮你处理
<XwinX> z2r4234: 为啥要注销QQ
<z2r4234> alvin_rxg: ...
<z2r4234> XwinX: 因为不想用了，
<XwinX> z2r4234: 不想用不登录不就成了
<z2r4234> XwinX: 它应该设置个注销
<ugoub> 上瘾了
<ugoub> z2r4234: 拉黑所有好友，并删除，然后清空个人资料。6个月不登录，试试。
<ugoub> z2r4234: 这叫装si
<ugoub> 或许能弄假成真。
<z2r4234> ugoub: 想个法，让腾讯立刻把qq回收了
<ugoub> z2r4234: 腾讯还没到这么傻。
 * z2r4234 立刻把qq回收了，这也算个很cool的事吧
<z2r4234> ugoub: 或者让腾讯帮你把同学的号回收了，LOL
<ugoub> 别在系统上装客户端。想用就web。传文件用email
<ugoub> z2r4234: 分析，要QQ号被回收的目的是什么？
<neoblackcap> 重新出售
<z2r4234> ugoub: 没目的，感觉就是很爽
<ugoub> z2r4234: 然后设计，然后可行性分析，然后再设计，实施。
<ugoub> z2r4234: 那么爽就是目的。找个其他爽法。
<vvcoder> 笨笨兔在么
 * z2r4234 建议创立一个比赛，看谁能在最短的时间内让tx把qq号回收了
<vvcoder> 就是写笨笨兔那本书那个
<ugoub> z2r4234: 很简单，攻击天朝，并自首。
<vvcoder> 听说十八大推迟了？
<vvcoder> 真的假的
<z2r4234> ugoub: 额，没那个能力，你给我写工具？
<ugoub> z2r4234: 攻击有很多方式，你用你的QQ好加n多考公务员的群。然后………………我就不出谋划策了。免得irc号被回收了。
<z2r4234> ugoub: 额，还是不懂
<XwinX> ugoub: 小心他自己也被注销掉
<ugoub> XwinX: 对，要在你的号和你之间设计个 松耦合的接口。
<ugoub> z2r4234: 把QQ秘密写在签名上，然后将QQ号上交某某发动组织。
<z2r4234> ugoub: 那并不是一件很cool的事
<ugoub> z2r4234: 要驱事TX注销你的号，还要弄得很cool，那多有难度。
<ugoub> z2r4234: 其实，TX提供收费注销服务的。
<z2r4234> ugoub: 额，求链接
<XwinX> z2r4234: 要不把深圳的所有报纸头版都买下一天,然后声明你要注销你的QQ
<ugoub> z2r4234: 直接打他们客户电话，给个天价。
<z2r4234> XwinX: ...
<XwinX> z2r4234: 你不是要cool嘛
<z2r4234> ugoub: 下次Cherrot来了，我干脆找他帮忙注销行了
<ugoub> z2r4234: 恩，那很cool麼？
<XwinX> z2r4234: 不可能真的注销的
<z2r4234> XwinX: 我跟麻花藤发个邮件，让他把我扣扣注销了
<XwinX> z2r4234: 你的资料还是会保留
<ugoub> 对，消息应该会保留的。
<z2r4234> XwinX: 据说tx会记录你一开始申请时的密码和所有改过的密码，太变态了
<ugoub> z2r4234: 有个很cool的方案。一个QQ号引发的血案。把TX收购了。
<z2r4234> ugoub: 感觉最cool的就是直接让中国无网络
<ugoub> z2r4234: 恩，也是个办法。
<z2r4234> ugoub: 天朝没网了，这个感觉很cool
<z2r4234> 然后神马百度 扣扣 性浪 neteasy 都去死吧，天朝不需要网络
<ugoub> z2r4234: 还有，让天朝随便都上Internet，不受限制，也很酷。说不定都改用G+了。
<XwinX> z2r4234: 然后这里很多人也失业了
<z2r4234> XwinX: 革命总是需要牺牲的
<ugoub> XwinX: 邮递员会增招的。
<z2r4234> XwinX: 失业的人会成为烈士的
<z2r4234> ugoub: 把世界上所有那些过滤器之类的全干掉，比如GFW之类的，让我们真的进入自由的网络世界
<XwinX> z2r4234: 去干吧,我精神上支持你
<ugoub> z2r4234: ME TOO！！
<z2r4234> XwinX: 先把这里的op干掉，LOL
<z2r4234> ugoub: 频道不需要op, LOL
<ugoub> z2r4234: op是什么？
<z2r4234> XwinX: 把那些啥army之类的也干掉，他们只会制造死亡，不认为他们有存在的意义，当human真的认识到war的残酷时候，就再也不需要army
<z2r4234> ugoub: 带帽子的
<ugoub> z2r4234: 那么你首先需要建立army
<z2r4234> XwinX: 让我们回归到丛林时代，那一定很cool
<ugoub> z2r4234: 這算是驳论吧。
<z2r4234> ugoub: 不需要，
<z2r4234> ugoub: 病毒
<z2r4234> ugoub: 磁场
<z2r4234> ugoub: 大规模性杀伤武器，
<z2r4234> ugoub: 不需要army
<XwinX> z2r4234: 你可以学谍中谍4的那个反派
<XwinX> z2r4234: 发动一场核战就可以了
<z2r4234> ugoub: 现在已经不是人多说了算了，
<XwinX> z2r4234: 他的理想和你一样
<ugoub> z2r4234: 问题是这些解决问题的方法并无特别的针对性。
<ugoub> z2r4234: 外星人存在时除外。
<z2r4234> ugoub: XwinX ,第一个干掉就是gov
<ugoub> z2r4234: 当有外星人存在时，这些方法就是针对人类的。而非仅仅某些特定部分。
<z2r4234> ugoub: XwinX ,或者army
<ugoub> z2r4234: 首先定义和过滤gov的特征就是个问题。
<ugoub> z2r4234: 这就象是沾满了灰尘的面团。
<z2r4234> ugoub: 这个还不好办，直接向他们住的地方和工作的地方抛东西不久行了
<ugoub> z2r4234: 很难精确的将其分离。
<z2r4234> ugoub: 大不了不区分了，死了的算烈士，革命总需要牺牲
<z2r4234> 只要牺牲的不是我就行了，LOL
<ugoub> z2r4234: 那么你怎么制止新的政权的建立？
<z2r4234> ugoub: 谁搞政党，直接核弹过去
<ugoub> z2r4234: 当你有能力制止新的政权的建立时。正麼确保自己不会改变注意，成立政权？？
<z2r4234> ugoub: 哈，我根本就不喜欢gov,我又怎么会建立gov呢，
<ugoub> z2r4234: 要考虑核弹的副作用。又不是虚拟世界。核弹能无限麼？
<z2r4234> ugoub: 那还是病毒吧
<ugoub> z2r4234: 或许你有机会当皇帝。仅次于上帝。
<z2r4234> ugoub: 病毒这个感觉也很快
<ugoub> z2r4234: 会许跟你革命的人不这么想，他们会借用你，逼你当皇帝。
<z2r4234> ugoub: 我不需要同僚
<ugoub> z2r4234: 世界是混沌的。
<ugoub> z2r4234: 自然是平衡的。
<z2r4234> ugoub: 世界是混沌的。那我干脆让它虚无好了
<ugoub> z2r4234: 让世界虚无和让自己虚无有何區別。？
<z2r4234> ugoub: 区别就是让他们挂了，我要活着
<ugoub> z2r4234: 什么是世界。我们如何定义。
<ugoub> z2r4234: 地球灭了，还有宇宙。
<ugoub> z2r4234: 而宇宙这个词的本意就意味着其不灭的特性。
<z2r4234> ugoub: 额，复杂的不考虑，直接让human挂了，就行了
<ugoub> z2r4234: 为什么一定要让human挂呢？
<z2r4234> ugoub: 直接让human挂了，跟世界宇宙的无关
<ugoub> z2r4234: 或者说，挂的为什么一定要是human呢？
<z2r4234> ugoub: 没理由，因为想让human挂，
<ugoub> z2r4234: 山中无老虎，猴子会称霸王的。
<ugoub> z2r4234: 想法本身的存在便是有因的。
<z2r4234> ugoub: 谁称霸王，不管，只要不是human就行了
<z2r4234> ugoub: 今天天气不错，这句话有原因吗
<ugoub> z2r4234: 我怀疑你是外星人，或者robot
<ugoub> z2r4234: 有可能天气并不好，只是你心情好。
<z2r4234> ugoub: 我讨厌复杂矛盾的东西，而human 就是
<ugoub> z2r4234: 人是自然的一部分，其繁杂矛盾也只是自然规律中的一个表现。
 * z2r4234 解决问题的最好方法，就是抹除问题
<ugoub> z2r4234: 可以多看下骇客帝国。
<z2r4234> ugoub: 额，你说的又复杂了，不懂，你自己挂了自己吧
<ugoub> z2r4234: 你的角度就像里面的Agent。本意是杀毒，却成了病毒。
<ugoub> z2r4234: 于是你自己就矛盾了。
<z2r4234> ugoub: 把human都挂了，我有啥矛盾的
<ugoub> z2r4234: 但凡矛盾了，那么多意味着行不通。
<z2r4234> ugoub: 矛盾的问题，我不会去想
<ugoub> z2r4234: 不矛盾，啓不是就没有问题啦？
<ugoub> z2r4234: 那么你又思考什么呢？
<z2r4234> ugoub: 思考women为什么喜欢叫
<ugoub> z2r4234: 這有什么思考的意义？难道不应该喜欢叫？
<ugoub> z2r4234: 于是应该与不应该之间就形成了矛盾。
<z2r4234> ugoub: 额，哪为啥man不叫，
<ugoub> 同理
<z2r4234> ugoub: 或许让man和man搞，women和women搞是个不错的提议
<z2r4234> ugoub: 那样就没那么多的脑残了
<ugoub> z2r4234: 不错的提议？这样克隆会被合法化的！
<ugoub> z2r4234: 或者说，这个提议本身就很脑残，你觉得呢？
<z2r4234> ugoub: 怎么脑残了
<ugoub> z2r4234: 這又要讨论脑残的定义了。
<wobu> 问题是那样搞不出什么花样来
<z2r4234> ugoub: 柏拉图都说基佬间的爱情才是最高级的
<ugoub> z2r4234: 脑残和爱情都只是一个词，看你怎么定义它们（这里论骇客帝国里面有。）
<z2r4234> ugoub: Da Vinci也是个基佬
<z2r4234> ugoub: 不需要定义，为啥要定义，我认为是啥就是啥
<ugoub> z2r4234: 你所认为的本身就是个定义。
<z2r4234> ugoub: 那就以我的感觉为标准吧
<ugoub> z2r4234: 应该说，你所有的认为，都是定义。
<ugoub> z2r4234: 笛卡尔：http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%AC%9B%E5%8D%A1%E5%84%BF
<kk> ugoub ⇪ t: 勒内·笛卡儿 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<ugoub> z2r4234: 我思故我在。晚安。
<z2r4234> ugoub: 笛卡尔就是那个被牛顿嘲笑长得比较挫的人？
<alvin_rxg> <dfb
<z2r4234> alvin_rxg: 光光
<alvin_rxg> 不认识
<intsilence> hi 大家好
<intsilence> 有人试过在最新的1204版本下使用IPV6网络吗？
<intsilence> 有人在吗？
<intsilence> hello？
<z2r4234> alvin_rxg: ctrl-d和enter啥关系
<alvin_rxg> 没关系
<z2r4234> alvin_rxg: 它们的keycode一样吗
<alvin_rxg> 当然不一样……
<alvin_rxg> 一个是 ctrl + d，两个
<z2r4234> alvin_rxg: 我xev下看看
<z2r4234> alvin_rxg: 貌似不能看组合键的
<z2r4234> alvin_rxg: shift+\可以看出|的keycode
<z2r4234> alvin_rxg: 睡觉去，光光，晚安
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<savr> yo ofan
<savr> ofan, go to SLEEEP
<ofan> savr: yoo
 * savr sets ofan to sleepmode
<ofan> savr: Permission denied
<savr> ofan, factory work starts at 8am!
<ofan> savr: chmod: Tooo early for work!
<savr> ofan, you are a bad bad chinese then
<ofan> savr: lool
<savr> ofan, a good chinese wakes up early
<ofan> savr: ahhha.. a good chinese doesn't sleep
<savr> lol
<ofan> savr: http://9gag.com/gag/4145747
<savr> ofan, thats a really good chinese
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 9GAG - Awesome Iron Man Figure
<biiiiiiili> 请问ubuntu下怎么用irc啊?
<biiiiiiili> 直接用网页?
<ofan> biiiiiiili: 客户端
<ofan> biiiiiiili: pidgin,irssi,weechat等
<biiiiiiili> 叫什么名字啊?
<ofan> xchat
<ofan> 很多
<biiiiiiili> 哦哦...知道了!谢谢!
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 光管
<mugebjgd> ofan 饭管
<kk>  06:08
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-13
<jiero> http://nicubunu.ro/pictures/travel/vienna-2012/
<kk> jiero,啥网址y Image Gallery
<jiero> 灭了kk
<jiero> 睡觉。
<Guest42388> test
<kk> Guest42388, .. ..  ㍡ 
<stock-cn> 都起来算了
<stock-cn> test
<stock-cn> 都起床聊天阿
<kk> stock-cn, .. ..  ㍡ 
<void1> 聊啥呢
<yall> 'ls
<stock-cn> void1: 聊妹子
<void1> 啪啪啪?
<stock-cn> 请问，emacs编程，怎么显示行号？
<yall> stock-cn: linum
<stock-cn> yall: 是alt+x输入linum吗
<yall> stock-cn: (require 'linum)
<stock-cn> yall: alt+x 输入linum也成功了，谢谢你
<alpha080> 有前端在么？最近学习些简单的web知识，html, JavaScript 之类的
<alpha080> 看到有人推荐 http://t.co/aqFzIZr ,但是我也发现了个网站 http://t.co/7itddXr,
<kk> alpha080,啥网址y Mega Site of Bible Prophecy and Information
<alpha080> 后者强调前者种种弊端，所以我应该抛弃 w3school 而去拥抱 mdn 吗？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么我的软件中心立好多软件都显在您当前的软件源中没有名为 “。。”的软件包。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374272 为什么我的软件中心立好多软件都显在您当前的软件源中没有名为 “。。”的软件包或者显示在universe源中可用，比如新立得和eclise,求解决 …
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 开机 无法通过grub来引导ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374277 昨天觉得ubuntu所在的ext2分区有点小 就进入WIN PE 用partition manager将ubuntu所在分区调大一点 前面的一个WINDOWS NTFS分区调小了一点 然后开机 grub引导界面还可以看到 就是引导的时候出错了 ubuntu进不去了 在 …
<sasa_> topic
<stock-cn> 请问，ext4分区有什么优越性吗
<ofan> ...emacs行号和文本都没有间隙？
<stock-cn> ofan: 有哦
<ofan> stock-cn: 我这显示没有
<cfy> ofan: 有啊
<ofan> emacs 24
<cfy> ofan: 贴图看看，linum-mode?
<ofan> http://imgur.com/MAD58
<kk> ofan,啥网址y imgur: the simple image sharer
<ofan> 终端下是23
<cfy> ofan: 我这有。。。
<ofan> cfy: 蛋疼
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/cGGfm.png
<ofan> gui下就是这样
<cfy> solidot.org,改user agent也没效果？
<cfy> curl solidot.org
<cfy> 还有哪里？
<cfy> curl solidot.org出现了零内容。。。
<cfy> 额。。。
<cfy> 算了。。。浏览器也打不开了。。
<stock-cn> 你们是否用emacs浏览网站
 * cfy 用opera
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 推荐一个定制Ubuntu12.04的好方法！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374280 http://modifyubuntu.com 不是广告，真的很好！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pmshou — 2012-05-13 10:25
<ofan> stock-cn: 用emacs看a片是什么水平
<ofan> stock-cn: 哦 你还要vpn么
<stock-cn> ofan: 要阿
<stock-cn> ofan: 可我没有支付宝
<ofan> stock-cn: 开一个又不会怀孕
<stock-cn> ofan: 开了一个，还要网银吧
<ofan> stock-cn: 要的
<stock-cn> ofan: 网上申请了一个支付宝，但没钱阿
<ofan> stock-cn: 充值
<stock-cn> ofan: 要网银才能充阿
<ofan> stock-cn: 开一个又不会怀孕
<stock-cn> ofan: 开一个要去银行柜台吧，听说很麻烦的
<ofan> stock-cn: ...
<cfy> 我理解错了。。
<cfy> 谁长沙的？
<ofan> 甲乙两朋友招来一辆出租车。甲问：“去中央公园多少钱？”司机：“10元。”甲又问：“和朋友一起去呢？”司机：“10元。”甲对乙说：“我早就对你说过，你一文不值。”
<cfy> ofan: 求测试帐号
<ofan> cfy: 暂时不开测试账号
<ofan> 在做管理系统
<cfy> ofan: 。。。
<cfy> ofan: 开了的话，帮我开个，我要测试下。公共wifi能用不
<cfy> ofan: 管理系统是啥？
<ofan> cfy: 管理vpn和ssh的
<stock-cn> ofan: 一年是多少钱阿
<cfy> ofan: 哦。
<ofan> stock-cn: 108
<stock-cn> ofan: 我请一个人帮我支付给你
<ofan> stock-cn: 恩
<stock-cn> 谁帮我支付一下，我打钱过来给你们
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 22:34:01 up 23 days, 18:18,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<ofan> 看看这稳定性
<stock-cn> 谁愿意帮我支付，我先打110元给你们
<stock-cn> 又不吃亏的事都没人愿意阿
<pocoyo> cfy: 在？
<stock-cn> 逼我去开网银阿
<cfy> pocoyo: yeah
<cfy> pocoyo: 怎么了？
<stock-cn> ofan: 先搞个帐号来用用阿，反正帐号从5月1日算钱就是了
<pocoyo> cfy: 问个正则问题
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯，说
<stock-cn> ofan: 这点钱我还不至于跟你较劲
<ofan> stock-cn: ...
<pocoyo> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/131578
<stock-cn> ofan: 可以不拉，等我什么事后开好网银，就什么事后给你打过来，帐号到明年5月1日到期就是
<cfy> pocoyo: 然后呢？
<stock-cn> ofan: 我一天的利息可能就不止买一年的帐号费
<stock-cn> ofan: 放心拉，可以不？
<stock-cn> 如果本月内不给你打钱，你把我帐号封掉就死会
<pocoyo> cfy: 我想将中间的牛津字典里面的内容取出来 也就是 两个--> 之间的内容 保存到一个变量里即可，注意XDICT这个词典也可能没有。
<ofan> stock-cn: 你去开个不就是了，开个网银用不了10分钟
<stock-cn> ofan: 还要身份证什么的
<cfy> gebjgd: 在么？
<ofan> 我现在备份系统了，如果搞蹦了，新加的账号都没了
<cfy> gebjgd: tint2 system tray的notify提醒，你怎么去掉的？
<pocoyo> cfy: 还有 yeah 这个词 也保存到一个变量里面
<pocoyo> cfy: 可以搞不么？
<cfy> pocoyo: 你就两个词典？
<stock-cn> ofan: 可以不拉
<cfy> gebjgd: 我发现notify发多了。直接不提醒了。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 当然还有了 不是举例子吗 想要取牛津的呗 哈
<cfy> pocoyo: 我试试，估计比较搓。。。
<stock-cn> ofan: 算了，我去开一个
<pocoyo> cfy: 为什么搓？
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦，还好，我试试吧，实在一个字符串里，还是buffer里？
<pocoyo> cfy: buffer 里。
<cfy> pocoyo: 要不我告诉你思路吧
<pocoyo> cfy: 不行，
<cfy> pocoyo: ....
<cfy> pocoyo: 那好吧。。。。我写写试试
<pocoyo> cfy: 我整不来，跨行不行 我只能取出最后一个词典的内容。
<cfy> pocoyo: 不能只用正则
<cfy> pocoyo: 只用正则估计麻烦，因为elisp的正则比较弱
<cfy> pocoyo: 用上全部的elisp倒是简单。我看看
<pocoyo> cfy: 不用考虑在buffer里，就考虑这一段就行。 呃 那还用啥
<cfy> pocoyo: 各种elisp函数啊。。。。
<sulit> 好
<sulit> 大家
 * Cherrot ...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 一些小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374284 我刚用的ubuntu，没多久，老师出现一写小问题。 为的系统是英文版的，播放歌曲时，歌名有时是乱码。 还有，我在玩三国杀游戏时，不能切换到汉字输入，只能打拼音。 想知道为什么，解决方法。 统计信息: 发表于 …
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • thunderbird如何选择联系人 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374285 在新建邮件时，如果在收件人地址处选择联系人？同时是否已经取消抄送这个概念了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadolly — 2012-05-13 10:57
<cfy> pocoyo: http://paste.lisp.org/display/129422
<pocoyo> cfy: 收到
<cfy> pocoyo: 这样用 (get (current-buffer))
<cfy> pocoyo: 函数返回字符串
<vic_> 求推荐一款6000左右的笔记本啊
<pocoyo> cfy: 你真厉害。
<cfy> pocoyo: :D 你多试试，有问题，告诉我。
<pocoyo> cfy: 怎么匹配一个单词 正则？
<cfy> pocoyo: 定义单词
<cfy> pocoyo: 你怎么定义 单词？
<pocoyo> cfy: 没定义啊
<cfy> pocoyo: 我说，什么样的格式，算单词？
<pocoyo> cfy: 怎么定义
<pocoyo> cfy: 英文的吗。
<cfy> pocoyo: 我说 在你看来，什么样的格式算一个单词
<pocoyo> cfy: 两头有空白符
<cfy> pocoyo: a-b算一个单词么？
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦。
<pocoyo> 算
<cfy> pocoyo: 那-->呢？
<pocoyo> cfy: 算
<pocoyo> 中间没有空白的都算
<cfy> pocoyo: (progn (re-search-forward "\\([^ ]+\\)" nil t) (match-string-no-properties 1))
<cfy>  
<cfy> pocoyo: (re-search-forward "\\([^
<cfy>  ]+\\)" nil t)
<pocoyo> cfy: 呃 我想说的是跟 [[:space]] 这种的。
<cfy> pocoyo: (progn (re-search-forward "\\([^\n ]+\\)" nil t) (match-string-no-properties 1))
<pocoyo> cfy: progn 这个真强大啊，是做什么用的？
<cfy> pocoyo: (progn (re-search-forward "\\([^[:space:]]+\\)" nil t) (match-string-no-properties 1))
<cfy> pocoyo: 就是把表达式包裹起来，顺序执行。
<cfy> pocoyo: (progn (a) (b) (c))
<pocoyo> cfy: save-excursion 这个有什么作用？
<pocoyo> 什么情况下需要用这个 cfy
<ofan> pocoyo: linum后行号和文本没有空隙是咋回事
<pocoyo> ofan: 从不用 linum
<ofan> pocoyo: 那用啥
<pocoyo> ofan: 不看行号， 估计是你的 fringe 设置到右边显示了吧。
<ofan> pocoyo: ...
<ofan> pocoyo: 写代码不看行号？
<ofan> pocoyo: 没设置其他的
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • spacefm，强大又轻巧的文件管理器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374292 pcmanfm开发得太慢，最新版bug太多。 推荐spacefm，功能强大，但又轻巧。 自动挂载移动设备 管理桌面，可设置桌面右键弹出窗口管理器菜单或spacefm菜单 设置单/多面板 强大的右键菜单功能 自定义菜 …
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 熟悉 literate programming 么
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 只听说概念
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 只听说名词
<ysyk> 文艺化编程
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: co-routine 是啥
<metbsd> photoshop和capture nx2哪个更强大啊，我经常处理尼康raw
<One1eaf> metbsd: ps
<namoamitabuddha> ps?
<namoamitabuddha> PostScript?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: don't know
<metbsd> photoshop
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 昨天简单学了下 MIX，怎么觉得没有类似 movl %edx, %eax 的指令的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不会。。。
<cfy> ofan: emacs -Q ,然后linum-mode,看下，有分开么？ mac?
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • gdb中输入l命令出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374294 gdb test后出现：没有符号表被读取。请使用 "file" 命令。“的错误提示，是怎么回事呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fenghelong — 2012-05-13 12:16
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: org-mode 是干什么
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 干各种事情
<ofan> cfy: 没
<cfy> ofan: 太奇怪了。。mac?
<ofan> -Q只是不现实Welcome message
<ofan> cfy: 对
<Freebuilder> 汗！腾讯 QQ 竟然不能按 Tab 补全昵称！
<ofan> cfy: 不过终端下和gui下都这样
<cfy>  ofan: 换linux试试
<ofan> 用的官方的App包
<cfy> ofan: 不知道了，我可没mac
<cfy> ofan: 去#emacs问，你英语不不错么
<sikao_lfs> Freebuilder: 恩，估计除了程序员，其他人一般都很少用补全命令吧？我觉得补全这种设计主要是程序员自己用的。反正我没接触路由器前从没巧过tab
<namoamitabuddha> sikao_lfs: 程序员用 tab 补全？
<namoamitabuddha> 大多数都用 Ctrl-P, Ctrl-N, Ctrl-X + Ctrl-O 补全把
<sikao_lfs> namoamitabuddha: 是啊，我记得我第一发现这个东西非常惊奇。当时我一直以为tab是切换焦点的。这是微软造的孽啊。
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 我的笔记本U盘启动直接kernel panic 哈哈
<sikao_lfs> namoamitabuddha: 我第一次知道tab是看别人telnet 进路由器配置命令时用。开始他们简写命令，我晕一头。
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 简写命令的都是没追求的 :(
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 但是让不懂行的，第一次见了感觉非常高深莫测。。。。。
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 所以说他们没追求，拿这个来装13 TAT
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 就少了几个字母而已 至于么 nnnnd
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot:     你看看这个命令，谁能懂啊，   sh  ru          我登录时发现命令就执行不了，原来是先必须en进入特权模式。。。。。。。。。。。
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 对啊，对交换机路由器一点兴趣也没有……你学思科的CCNA？
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 提示什么错误
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 同意，如果不给新手解释一般是装13。解释了可能是工作求快，少打几个字母。
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 就思科和华为2种。其他中小厂家的经常是2种混杂的。
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: VFS直接挂载不了，提示找不到启动分区(Please append root= ......) 我的U盘明明是bootable的。 放弃了……
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 今晚尝试先装XP，再硬盘安装的办法
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 会这2种，基本其他的杂牌厂家的都能根据单词意思，?或则tab出来。
<ofan> cfy: linux下试了，gui下有个黑色的空隙，终端下还是没空隙
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 太没意思了，我们专业有这种课，我一节都没上过
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 不是
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 这东西给设备练1天就会了。
<pocoyo> ofan: fringe 吧？
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 按照我的看法，initrd 没搞好的缘故
<ofan> pocoyo: 啥
<pocoyo> ofan: 空隙
<ofan> pocoyo: 不知道
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: U盘是用Syslinux启动的，initrd pae的和non-pae的都试过了，加载之后没多会儿就kernel panic了，你觉得问题会出在哪？
<ofan> mac下gui 也有个黑条，不过有点bug
<pocoyo>  截图 ofan
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 是 initrd
<ofan> pocoyo: http://i.imgur.com/cGGfm.png
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 不是 initrd.gz 么
<freeayu1> sikao_lfs 你玩LFS的？
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 你怎么得到 vmlinuz 和 initrd.gz 的
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 从archive.ubuntu.com 上下的
<pocoyo> ofan: 不就是 fringe ?
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: ISO里自带的也试过
<ofan> pocoyo: 不知道  我用的linum
<pocoyo> ofan: Option->show/hide->fringe
<pocoyo> ofan: 你还是mac啊？
<sikao_lfs> freeayu1: 恩，这个玩的比较长，其他的除正常使用外，没怎么投入太长时间。
<ofan> pocoyo: http://i.imgur.com/QjFBh.png
<sikao_lfs> freeayu1: 都不是本行。胡乱玩玩，没啥特别的追求的。
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 是 hd-media 么
<ofan> pocoyo: 这样倒是正常了点，但还是没空隙
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 对 hd-media
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 应该是这个。
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 你启动参数没调节好。
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 我不是用 syslinux 的，是 grub2
<Inode_LF> 百科上看的2012第一热词 “挊”，我居然还没听说过
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: initrd.gz 要在启动参数里面设置的
<void1> nong4
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 或许我该试试grub2。  syslinux.conf 中配置了启动参数的，控制台下可以看到initrd加载了，kernel panic前把我的分区表扫了出来（相当于 fdisk -lu的效果），然后就Panic了
<ofan> pocoyo: fringe有什么用
<sikao_lfs> Inode_LF: .....这个字我还不知道怎么念。。。。。。是不是又回到孔乙己时代的回字的几种写法上了。专搞生癖字。
<cfy> pocoyo`: 水牛好
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 哦，你 kernel 参数贴一下
<pocoyo`> ofan: 空隙可以调小点。 M-x custom-face 回车 fringe 调宽度吧 可能 我没试过。
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: kernel参数？ 你说的 syslinux.conf配置？
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 就是内核启动参数。我是空的。你可能加上什么 root= 什么了
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 没加啊，完全按文档来的……
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 给下文档上的参数地址
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 说明 syslinux.conf 的文档的地址
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html  这份文档和Debian的99%相同
<kk> Cherrot ⇪ t: Preparing Files for USB Memory Stick Booting
 * LOL_ 大家周末好
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 未连网ubuntu安装后 再联网系统内部错误. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374299 安装无线网卡驱动后 出现内部错误,可在安装驱动程序后,启动更新管理器更新一下就没事了. 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzhenyr — 2012-05-13 12:46
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 是 the flexible way 么？
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 嗯， easy way 也试过了
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 也不行？
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 嗯 不行 :(
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: kernel panic?
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 嗯 内核载入后没一会儿就Panic了
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: syslinux.cfg 就两行？
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 是啊
<ofan> 蛋痛
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 你当时不是这么干的啊
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 我说我是用 grub2 的
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 但是这样应该没区别。
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 我想试试 grub4dos 硬盘安装了 :(
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 因为 syslinux 不熟悉，我 usb 有很多用处了，不是仅仅来安装系统用的，还有 liveusb
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 你现在有 linux 系统不需要 grub4dos 的
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 直接在 linux 上给 usb stick 装 grub 就 ok
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 没有Linux系统啊，笔记本是裸机，所以才这么蛋痛……
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 你现在使用的是？
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 台式机 :)  笔记本很老了
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 对，是 linux 吧？
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 台式机是linux
<yunfan> 裸机可以先找个小的livecd
<yunfan> 不过最怕的是网卡驱动挂 额
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 对，你在台式机上对 usb stick 做 grub-install
<Cherrot> yunfan: livecd 也 panic …… 我直接无语了 。 第一次用alternate CD 还可以启动的，硬盘都分区完了，结果安装出错。后来直接panic了
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: # grub-install /dev/sdX
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 哦  我明白了！ 感谢！
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 然后写下 grub.conf
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 我 grub2 的命令记不住，是从系统上拷贝过去然后修改的，把内核启动参数全部去掉
<yunfan> Cherrot: 你什么机器呢
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 嗯 :)  要是这次再不行可就真蛋疼了
<Cherrot> yunfan: T2080 的奔腾双核CPU。 笔记本型号是联想旭日410M
<ofan> 还是vim编辑起来爽
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: mount-rootfs 出错一般来说是配置问题。
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 我的机子也是 desktop 无法正常启动 Xorg 才被迫用 alternate.
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 哦 有没有可能是U盘文件系统的问题 FAT32的
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: syslinux 的话必须是 fat32 的，但 grub 没限制。经过我实验，hd-media 似乎不支持在 ext4 上搜寻 iso 的，所以建议 ext3。
<yunfan> Cherrot: 看起来没什么问题 不过既然是来弄我的牌子 是要多折腾折腾
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: syslinux 必须 fat。不过也有 ext 上的 syslinux，好像叫做 extlinux
<Cherrot> yunfan: 你在联想啊:)
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 好的 明白了  thanks :)
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 当时我就因为 syslinux 折腾了半天没折腾出来才决定换 grub 的
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 看来真有可能是syslinux不给力。。
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 只能说不熟悉。
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 嗯 回去我试试
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 新apple macbook pro15上multi-touch 支持... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374300 ub1204，退化到普通触摸板了，有没有好的解决办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hubert_star — 2012-05-13 13:31
<cnhezhong> 最近msn和360很不要脸
<z234234> ,
<cfy> pocoyo``: 水牛好
<z234234> Cherrot: .
 * z234234 hate 和其他人一起生活
<Cherrot> z3
<Cherrot> z234234: :)
<z234234> Cherrot: `怎么让tx回收我的qq
<Cherrot> z234234: 不知道 :D
<z234234> Cherrot: 或者让tx帮我回收其它人的号，lol
<z234234> Cherrot: 你不是在tx吗
<Cherrot> z234234: 1. 我是实习生 2. 目前还在校
<z234234> Cherrot: 好吧，等那天你进了tx，帮我把号回收了， :p
<Cherrot> z234234: :D
<z234234> Cherrot: 到时记得把麻花藤的邮箱告诉我，一天给他发封邮件问候，lol
<Cherrot> :D
<z234234> 感觉qzone跟twitter似的，无聊时看看，挺不错的
<z234234> 一个是技术吐槽，一个是爱情吐槽，lol
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问题怎么用命令卸载Ubuntu自动挂载的U盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374304 由于某种原因，我要在命令行下操作！系统默认是会自动挂载。但不知怎么用命令卸载。希望各位大侠指教一下!! 我用的是Ubuntu 12.04默认安装的桌面版本。 统计信息: 发表于 由 oxyg …
<z234234> 苹果毁一生！单反穷三代！....
<z234234> 话说web qq感觉还不错
<cnhezhong> z234234: 那是没得选
<happyaron> 苹果毁一肾
<cnhezhong> 万恶淫为首！
<alvin_rxg> 拉倒吧
<alvin_rxg> cnhezhong: 你是惡的結果，要不是你爸媽淫了，不然就沒你了
<z234234> alvin_rxg: +1
<cnhezhong> alvin_rxg: 掌自己嘴！
<alvin_rxg> 類似的，百善孝爲先，也可以說說
<cnhezhong> alvin_rxg: 皮痒了阿，拿“万事不求人”挠挠
<alvin_rxg> cnhezhong: 你要淫的時候，還不得求女人？
<cnhezhong> alvin_rxg: 清心寡欲，坐怀不乱。
<alvin_rxg> 好句
<cnhezhong> alvin_rxg: “求”从何说起。为人民服务的事情用“求”么
<cnhezhong> alvin_rxg: 老乡，插插你好不好。
<alvin_rxg> 人民的公僕那麼容易當麼？
<cnhezhong> alvin_rxg: 拿出八路军为老乡服务的精神来！
<alvin_rxg> 真的嗎？8路軍服務了嗎？
<z234234> 同问
<cnhezhong> alvin_rxg: 共产共妻，我单身，大家那出来共下下吧。
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 翻译svn版本supertuxkart的时候出现问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374306 svn版的supertuxkart加入了很多新东西，手贱翻译一下，结果输入到poedit里面的中文翻译不能完全正确显示... 比如说，我翻译了Story Mode--故事模式，游戏里面显示“事模式”.... 统计信息:  …
<sikao_lfs> cnhezhong: 怎么感觉挺像国民党的宣传的共党共产共妻。。。。。。
<cnhezhong> sikao_lfs: 说说而已，扯玩。无他
<cnhezhong> sikao_lfs: 苏联是真的搞过共产共妻的，共的是白军的家属。
<sikao_lfs> cnhezhong: 别急，我讲讲男人课。实际上男人大概在26岁左右存在生理最高峰，这个时候大概有一年经常晚上做春梦。过了那个时间段后，大概每年最多三次遗精时出春梦。。。。。。。
<cnhezhong> sikao_lfs: 您发育的可真晚哦 哈
<cnhezhong> sikao_lfs: 26或许应该是16
<sikao_lfs> cnhezhong: 所以男孩子，大概是29岁后还不想结婚，这个时候是可以单身一辈子的。这个时候往往靠家庭压力等被迫结婚的。
<sikao_lfs> 世俗的压力。
<cnhezhong> sikao_lfs: 性早熟的时间是和接触黄片的时间成正比
<sikao_lfs> cnhezhong: 等你到30岁后就差不多有这个感受了。也许你说的是宣传洗脑的结果。实际上从有网络的那一天，我们就开始在网上找黄片了。我记得99年的时候我上网好像那天就开始找过。但是很奇怪人很清醒，居然发现当时很多图片是修改后的。现在反而很少注意图片是否修改了。
<cnhezhong> sikao_lfs: 兄今年贵庚？
<Evanescence> 为啥话题突然从性成熟到了网络图片修改了....
<sikao_lfs> 老男人了。你看我说的东西就知道我有多大了。
<Evanescence> 意外的中间跳过了很多...
<cnhezhong> sikao_lfs: 偶开始上网的时候基本是在聊天，而不是搜黄片，那时候都是租片子看的。
<Evanescence> 我能性交了,那我就算是性成熟,就像我会吃饭了,那我就是会了
<cnhezhong> sikao_lfs: 兄觉得我还很年轻么？
<cnhezhong> Evanescence: sikao思维跳跃发展
<sikao_lfs> cnhezhong: 在没说出各个时段对比变化的感受时，无法推断人的年龄。因为这个社会阅历是无法做假。
<cnhezhong> sikao_lfs: 羡慕做鸭的了，有那么多阅历可以回味。
<cnhezhong> sikao_lfs: 做鸡的也很成熟
<Evanescence> cnhezhong: 同意,
<Evanescence> 不知道和老婆性交和妓女性交到底差别在哪里....的人路过
<cnhezhong> sikao_lfs: 说起处理图片来了，现在的邮箱提供商为什么不屏蔽垃圾邮件里的广告图片呢？
<z234234> 一个用交一次钱，一个交一辈子的钱
<cnhezhong> Evanescence: 这个问题有待社会学家探讨。我们是俗人，档次不够。
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。。。。。。。算了。。。。。不扯乱七八糟的了。。。。。。继续折腾电脑。
<Evanescence> z234234: 如果你把妓女娶为老婆,那不是变了么...
<cnhezhong> sikao_lfs: 扯了吧，是兄你首先提出性的问题的好不好。
<z234234> Evanescence: 关键是你会娶吗
<Evanescence> 如果是身份不同,那身份可以转换,如果是爱,那爱不分身份,如果是其他,其他是什么呢?
<Evanescence> z234234: 娶青楼女子并不稀奇
<z234234> 有纠结了，
<cnhezhong> z234234: 关键是你是否知道对方的社会阅历有多少次，单个ip多次点击还是多个ip单次点击
<z234234> Evanescence: 那毕竟是少数
<Evanescence> z234234: 再说了,你娶老婆,不是处女,从生理上说,和娶妓女有差别么?
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • wacom 影拓3 驱动设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374310 wacom 影拓3 驱动设置里的按键映射要怎样才能设置到Ctrl,Alt,Shift,等键位上，现在只能设在A，B，字母键上没有意义啊，求解决谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2012-05-13 14:51
<z234234> Evanescence: 好吧，我喜欢男的
<Evanescence> z234234: 你觉得现在不是处女的在少么?
<cnhezhong> Evanescence: 这个和单ip多次点击还有多ip单次点击一个道理
<z234234> Evanescence: 我喜欢基佬和百合
<Evanescence> z234234: 好吧,你都改性取向了,我也控BL去了
<cfy> iGoogle: ee好
<z234234> Evanescence: 我一定要娶个les
<cnhezhong> z234234: 有前途 顶顶
<cnhezhong> z234234: 我哥们在火车站厕所遇到的不是你吧 哈
<Evanescence> cnhezhong: 在火车站厕所里遇到的都是fails
<z234234> 去lez不用考虑跟你吵架的问题，不用再为了啥脑残的情情爱爱纠结
<Evanescence> z234234: 你是queer控? 不对,是gay控,gay包括"gay"和"les"
<cnhezhong> z234234: 万事不求人，左右手开弓岂不是更省事？
<Evanescence> cnhezhong: 有道理
<Evanescence> 现在玩具也不少
<caleb-> 左右手开弓 <- 哪來那麼多根…
<cnhezhong> Evanescence: 扒皮还是研究阿
<cnhezhong> caleb-: 哈哈
<z234234> caleb-: 大师，你终于出来了
<Evanescence> z234234: 你拜师了?
 * z234234 快来围观 caleb- 大师，大师出来了！
<Evanescence> 我要扯开话题....
<cnhezhong> 有教python的么 收我做徒弟吧  卡在关口动不了了
<Evanescence> 今天天气不错啊,啊哈哈
<Evanescence> cnhezhong: 卡在哪儿了?
<z234234> caleb-: 大师
<Evanescence> cnhezhong: 有教R的么?
<z234234> CyrusYzGTt: 快来围观大师，大师出来了
<cnhezhong> Evanescence: 卡在抽象和魔法上了
<z234234> caleb-: 大师，你说句话呀
<Evanescence> cnhezhong: 没听说过魔法,这个抽象也不是很清楚
<z234234> Evanescence: 额那个，ctrl-m和enter是啥关系
<cnhezhong> Evanescence: 刺激我是不
<Evanescence> z234234: 我支持到ctrl-j好像是enter
<z234234> Evanescence: ctrl-m好像也是enter
<Evanescence> z234234: 那你就试试在vim或者emacs里按ctrl-m,看是不是enter好了
<z234234> Evanescence: ctrl-j不是enter 在chrome
<Evanescence> z234234: 那些是chrome自己的快捷键绑定....
<z234234> Evanescence: 在shell和chrome下ctrl-m都是enter
<Evanescence> 或者是插件的
<Evanescence> z234234: ctrl-m确实和ctrl-j一样效果
<z234234> Evanescence: 现在有点喜欢组合键了
<Evanescence> 不说了,没心思了,看书去了
<z234234> 好吧，看动漫去
<z234234> caleb-: 大师，我下了
<z234234> caleb-: 大师再见
<cnhezhong> Evanescence: 别阿，再聊一会嘛
<z234234> 感觉用大拇指按ctrl挺不错的
<Evanescence> z234234: 大拇指最好按alt,ctrl太远了,除非你不是用那些正规的指法的
<Freebuilder> 什么鸟中奖率 12%！假的！
<z365982546> Evanescence,没学过指法。。。
<cfy> pocoyo``: 可以保存前面的光标位置
<cfy> pocoyo``: save-excursion
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 在么？听说你们那 黑社会 很严重？
<cnhezhong> z365982546: 开什么玩笑，抓紧金山快快打字通
<cfy> ?
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 12.04 mathematics字体问题导致无法启动。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374315 求帮助，mathematics7.0字体问题。详情见图。。谢谢。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 auroralulu — 2012-05-13 15:11
<jlzhang> hi
<kk> jlzhang, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<jlzhang> 刚配置vnc碰到个概念问题，google了半天都是next and next教程。
<jlzhang> 请教一下懂vnc的朋友
<jlzhang> 我已经用root起来了vncserver
<jlzhang> 也可以用其他电脑登录到这个vncserver
<jlzhang> 但是如何做到本地和远程同时控制一个桌面？
<jlzhang> 好像我vncview登录的是xstartup起来的桌面
<jlzhang> 可能没有描述清楚
<jlzhang> 我想要的效果是类似QQ远程协助那样的
<jlzhang> 但是现在vnc给我起了另外一个桌面。
<jlzhang> help me
<richardlxc> 大家好
<kk> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<ofan> richardlxc: 力插的好
<richardlxc> hehe
<richardlxc> ofan:  忙啥呢
<ofan> jlzhang: 设置vncserver
<ofan> 具体哪个选项忘了
<jlzhang> ofan: 高手兄
<wilbur> 把vnc的display设置为x的display应该就可以吧
<jlzhang> ofan: 帮帮忙
<ofan> richardlxc: 没啥
<richardlxc> 有做过开源软件移植的吗？
<richardlxc> 比如把chromium移植到 MIPS架构上
 * ofan SB邮件客户端Outlook和Foxmail的html附件里charset写的gb2312实际是用的utf-8
<vic_> 无聊啊无聊 推荐个游戏玩玩啊
<jlzhang> wilbur: 请问怎么设置呢？在xstartup里面设置吗？
<jlzhang> ofan: 默认我看到的教程是用vncsever这个命令设置桌面，但是这个命令产生了一个.vnc的目录，里面有些配置文件。
<ofan> jlzhang: man
<jlzhang> ofan: ^_^
<jlzhang> ofan: 我就是想知道vnc支持桌面共享吗？类似qq协助那样的？
<ofan> jlzhang: 可以
<jlzhang> ofan: man的话，给个关键字吧
<jlzhang> ^_^
<ofan> jlzhang: 你装的什么vnc
<jlzhang> ofan: fc4上的vnc
<ofan> 靠
<jlzhang> ofan: vnc 4.1.1
<jlzhang> ofan: 因为这台服务器是一台体育彩票的打票机
<jlzhang> ofan: 装了个很老的系统，硬盘只有512MB
<ofan> jlzhang: x11vnc还是tightvnc
<ofan> 还是别的
<jlzhang> ofan: vnc-server-4.1.1-10.i386.rpm
<jlzhang> ofan: 我是把这个rpm解开，放到各自的目录里的
<jlzhang> ofan: 原系统上精简的比较厉害，没有 rpm的共享库
<ofan> jlzhang: ...
<ofan> jlzhang: 直接man vnc
<jlzhang> ofan: 我也是第一次用vnc，所以不是很熟悉
<ofan> jlzhang: man -k vnc
<ofan> 这个版本的没用过
<jlzhang> ofan: 好吧
<jlzhang> ofan: 还是谢谢你了。
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • UG NX6 linux64出错退出 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374316 我在debian6.02系统上使用UG nx6，时常会碰到UG nx6自动退出。由于我是通过命令行启动的ug，每次启动UG命令行有这个提示：******** An XWindows Error Occurred: ******** X Error of failed request: BadAlloc (insufficien …
<Freebuilder> zip 分卷压缩何解？
<jlzhang> ofan: man的内容很简单，没有提到这方面的设置……
<ofan> jlzhang: 装x11vnc或tightvnc
<jlzhang> ofan: 好，我试试看。
<mkaita> 这都是什么呀
<mkaita> 有没有人在呢？
<alvin_rxg> 沒有人在
<jlzhang> ofan: x11vnc会依赖其他库吗？
<ofan> jlzhang: 貌似只依赖x
<jlzhang> ofan: 好,这就是我需要的
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jlzhang> ofan:搞定！谢谢啊
<jlzhang> ofan: 这下我打票不用切屏了
<____node> ls
<guanhua1> nick huahua
<cfy> huahua: huahua?
<cfy> huahua: 你是huahua?
<cfy> huahua: 传说中啊
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<jlzhang> ofan: 刚查到vnc-server 也支持实时显示的，不过要Xorg Load "vnc" 这个模块……
<cfy> huahua: 哦。。。看来是同名了 :D
<jlzhang> ofan: 算了，能用就行了，不折腾了……
<jlzhang> ofan: vnc-server 这个选择利用一个模块将常备的 vnc 支持加进 X11；而 x11vnc 就容许临时性的 vnc 支持。
<huahua> 自带的VNC服务器软件感觉不是很稳定啊，用一台XP的机子登录以后刚开始可以看到终端窗口但是很快就灰茫茫一片了，奇怪:)
<jlzhang> huahua: 有待考验，我会长期使用这个vnc的，看看稳定不稳定
<____node> ls
<jlzhang> ofan: Load "vnc" 貌似更稳定……我控制不了，又折腾开了
<ofan> jlzhang: 都很稳定
<ofan> 原始的vnc貌似都不用了
<kk> 新 Full Circle 开源杂志 • 52期上介绍的zoneminder闭路电视有人在12.04下装好么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374320 我就是出不了图像。 统计信息: 发表于 由 shirazbj — 2012-05-13 16:57
<jlzhang> ofan: 恩，显示速度感觉更快一点，就这样吧，真不折腾了……
<jlzhang> ofan: 使用模块了后，有点花屏啊……
<david> 第一次用iRC有点紧张
<cfy> david: 不要紧张，放轻松
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 升级12.04后unity不自动缩回了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374326 升级12.04后unity不像以前那样，有窗口靠近就自动缩进去了，求解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ricardo KX — 2012-05-13 17:46
<ywmy210> :-)
<____node>  貌似比较安静了
<____node> op ____node
<____node> msg nickserv $(op ____node)
<z365982546> 终于把这个是僵尸吗第一季看完了，
<z365982546> 有人没
<XwinX> `没有
<whsailing> ubuntu12.04在gnome3下的empathy不太稳定，有时会导致gnome3崩溃，各位有没有遇到这种情况的
<z365982546> jingwen,version我干吗
<____node> whsailing:  表示不曾打开empathy
<____node> z365982546:  来而不往非礼也，
<z365982546> jingwen,我啥时候version你了
<____node> z365982546:  看错人了
<whsailing> ____node：现在用的就是empathy在聊……
<z365982546> jingwen,...
<z365982546> empathy感觉跟qq是的
<z365982546> jingwen,你又version我。。。
<____node> msg nickserv $(op ____node)
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何永久改变umask http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374331 用umask命令改过之后重启就会失效回到002，有文章说在/etc/bashrc中改，但是ubuntu 12.04中没有这个文件啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 q115 — 2012-05-13 18:20
<z365982546> .
<whsailing> z365982546，那你们平常聊天用什么软件
<z365982546> web irc
<whsailing> web版啊，
<____node> msg ChanServ $(op ____node)
<whsailing> 那MSN，skype呢
 * z365982546 .
 * ____node is away
<z23234> XwinX: /me 原来是^Aaction msg^A
<z23234> XwinX: /ctrp version 就是^Aversion^A
<XwinX> z23234: ?
<____node> ^Aaction msg^A well
<z23234> XwinX: irc
<XwinX> z23234: ???
<z23234> XwinX: irc里面的东东，/me  和 /ctcp xxxx version
<XwinX> z23234: 怎么了?
<z23234> XwinX: 额，只是无聊了，想找个人聊下
<z23234> XwinX: ctrl-m感觉不错，
<XwinX> z23234: 哦
<z23234> XwinX: 你尝试下用左手大拇指按ctrl
<XwinX> z23234: 左手大拇指?
<ugoub> 容易抽筋
<XwinX> z23234: 我都是用小拇指按ctrl的
<XwinX> z23234: 谁这么无聊用大拇指按这个键?
<ugoub> 比如一只手操作Ctrl C 或 Ctrl V
<z23234> XwinX: 。。。我用大拇指按的，感觉很cool
<stock-cn> XwinX: 习惯了还是用emacs很舒服
<XwinX> 我组合键都用2只手
<XwinX> z23234: cool啥啊,累死
<z23234> XwinX: ...
<XwinX> stock-cn: vimer 在此
<z23234> stock-cn: vimer在此
<stock-cn> XwinX: 我基本上是操作时按住ctrl不放，然后另一个手指连续改变按组合键
<stock-cn> vim也是这样吗
<XwinX> stock-cn: vim 很少组合键
<z23234> XwinX: vim一直ctrl-c
<XwinX> z23234: vim 要啥 ctrl-c?
<z23234> XwinX: vim中几乎没用过esc,esc太远
<XwinX> z23234: 交换 esc 和 capslock
<stock-cn> C-c B
<z23234> XwinX: kandu用的是ctrl-[
<stock-cn> 切换buffer
<ugoub> z23234: 我一般中指按Esc
<XwinX> stock-cn: 切换 buf 我用 f4,  或者 :bn
<stock-cn> XwinX: vim有irc插件吗
<XwinX> stock-cn: 不知道
<z23234> XwinX: 很烦capslock那个灯，所以就没交换
<stock-cn> XwinX: 我现在是用emacs聊IRC
<XwinX> stock-cn: vim 是一个编辑器
<stock-cn> XwinX: emacs也是个编辑器
<z23234> XwinX: 再说貌似capslock和ctrl交换的比较多吧
<stock-cn> XwinX: 还是浏览器
<ugoub> stock-cn: emacs是个操作系统
<XwinX> stock-cn: emacs 不是编辑器
<stock-cn> XwinX: 当然是编辑器，这是最基本的
<XwinX> stock-cn: emacs 什么都能做,就是缺一个好编辑器
<z23234> stock-cn: emacs是一个编辑器比较差的操作系统
<ugoub> stock-cn: emacs 可以QQ不？
<stock-cn> ugoub: 可以
<stock-cn> ugoub: 飞信也行
<z23234> 强悍呀
<ugoub> stock-cn: 强大的系统阿
<stock-cn> ugoub: 用命令行的QQ，然后进emacs的shell就是
<imadper> ugoub: http://emacswiki.org/emacs/qq-mode.el
<imadper> ug
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: qq-mode.el
<z23234> stock-cn: 编码有问题吗
<imadper> ugoub: 不保证能用
<stock-cn> z23234: 没有的，我以前经常
<stock-cn> z23234: 用myqq
<z23234> stock-cn: 哦
<ugoub> 以前win下用过miniQQ，后来好消息不行了。
<stock-cn> imadper: 不会吧，有qq-mode.el  ?
<ugoub> imadper: QQ登录全让输入验证码！很烦~
<imadper> stock-cn: 不知道, 刚搜了一下, 就看到这东西了, 其实不是qq吧
<z23234> 神兽验证码
<imadper> ugoub: webqq不是很好?
<z23234> web qq感觉很好的说
<ugoub> imadper: 还行吧
<imadper> ugoub: 不然, linux下很难用qq传文件
<z23234> 下午聊了会web qq
<stock-cn> imadper: qq-mode.el 这玩意下载到哪里？
<stock-cn> imadper: 以前的linuxqq就可以传送文件的，不过经常失败
<stock-cn> imadper: 必须双方都在线好像
<ugoub> imadper: 基本没用QQ远程传文件，要用QQ我就开虚拟机。文件多是局域网内部交易。
<imadper> stock-cn: 你先看看那东西是不是真的qq?
<stock-cn> ugoub: 现在当然可以用webqq传文件了
<imadper> stock-cn: 刚看了下那个代码, 感觉不是聊天用的
<ugoub> stock-cn: 哦，很久没用了。
<z23234> imadper: 开了telnet没开ftp是不是可以用copy传文件？
<imadper> z23234: 可以吧, 为什么不开sshd?
<z23234> imadper: 不会。。。
<z23234> imadper: 额，我刚说的是win不是linux
<stock-cn> 腾讯做个linuxqq似乎就会死一样
<imadper> z23234: 我一般不用telnet, 更方便的是simpleHTTPServer
<z23234> imadper: 哦
<XwinX> z23234: 转成 base64 贴过去
<imadper> z23234: 反正现在的电脑默认就有python了
<z23234> imadper: win有？
<z23234> XwinX: 哦
<imadper> z23234: 两台都是win?
<imadper> XwinX: .....
<imadper> XwinX: 他不知道你是搞笑的...
<z23234> imadper: 一台win，一台lin
<XwinX> imadper: 哈
<imadper> z23234: 对呀, lin肯定有呀
<XwinX> z23234: 如果有一台是 lin 的话,可以用 sshd 嘛
<imadper> XwinX: 直接用记事本打开贴过去也行哈~
<XwinX> z23234: win 下装一个 winscp就可以
<z23234> imadper: 没给lin开过telnet,倒是给win开过
<stock-cn> imadper: 小区光纤到户的似乎建http服务器不太好
<XwinX> imadper: 2进制没法贴嘛
<imadper> stock-cn: 为什么?
<stock-cn> imadper: 80端口被禁的吧
<z23234> XwinX: winscp在网吧没装成功过。。。
<imadper> XwinX: 截图发过去, 让对面用16进制编辑器自己去照着打出来
<imadper> stock-cn: 一定要开80嘛?
<stock-cn> imadper: 或者，是在一个光路由下，80端口无权映射到本机
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 xrgsu无法运行 求解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374333 我的安装方法是按照 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=196389&p=1235327 里的“使用Xrgsu认证锐捷”，也就是： 1、下载： libpcap.so.0.6.2 libstdc++.so.5 myxrgsu （即 xrgsu）三个文件 2、拷贝工作： 假设你把文 …
<z23234> imadper: XwinX ,吃饭去，
<imadper> stock-cn: 貌似512一下都是保留的, 要root权限才可以使用
<stock-cn> simpleHTTPServer 不是用80 或者8000吗
<imadper> stock-cn: 周知端口都是要root权限的
<imadper> stock-cn: 自己设定, 随便多少都行
<stock-cn> imadper: 路由器你不知道密码，怎么映射密码阿
<stock-cn> imadper: 怎么映射到本机阿
<imadper> stock-cn: 我没明白?
<imadper> stock-cn: 需要映射嘛?
<____node> 在这里谁有比较快的compile主机，分享下？？
<stock-cn> imadper: 否则http服务器用什么端口阿
<imadper> stock-cn: 别人的报文发过来, 然后rap不就到我的机器上了吗? 然后端口是什么就已經跟路由器无关了呀
<imadper> stock-cn: 路有寻路还靠端口?
<imadper> stock-cn: 路有寻路还管ip层的端口号?
<imadper> stock-cn: 大神, 我知道你是搞通信的~ 正好我不明白, 给解释解释~~
<imadper> stock-cn: 我一直以为, 路由寻路的时候不用管端口号, 然后路由表里的端口指的是路由器上的接口号, 跟ip层的端口无关了..
<stock-cn> imadper: 我学金融的，不懂哈
<imadper> stock-cn: 不是你是电信的嘛?~?~
<stock-cn> imadper: 我以前都是把路由的80端口映射到我的IP上才能建http服务器
 * imadper 擦, 又记错人了..我去面壁...
<stock-cn> imadper: 看我名字都是stock阿
<XwinX> stock-cn: 不能用其它端口?
<imadper> stock-cn: 不用吧, 你的是nat的问题?
<imadper> stock-cn: 你路由不需要管ip层的端口号, 难道是你的nat转发那里的问题?
<____node> ofan:  还卖ssh???????
<stock-cn> XwinX: 不是一般服务软件都默认80/8000端口吗
<stock-cn> XwinX: 修改端口我从来没成功过
<XwinX> stock-cn: ...
<stock-cn> XwinX: 你去看看花生壳软件，不都是有说明怎么映射端口的吗
<XwinX> stock-cn: 没用过
<stock-cn> simpleHTTPServer如何修改端口？
<XwinX> stock-cn: 但是 你的 http 服务器应该是能改监听端口的吧
<stock-cn> imadper: simpleHTTPServer如何修改端口
<stock-cn> XwinX: 怎么改阿
<stock-cn> XwinX: 修改端口号后，别人访问是否需要指定端口？
<stock-cn> imadper: 说说阿
<imadper> stock-cn: python -m SimpleHTTPServer port
<alvin_rxg> ssd 的 cache 都多大的？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？ß
<imadper> stock-cn: port随便你填写了, 周知端口号的话, 可能会需要root权限
<XwinX> stock-cn: 不是 80 端口的话,都要指定端口号
<stock-cn> imadper: 你那个命令不需要root吗
<imadper> stock-cn: 貌似不需要吧
<stock-cn> imadper: 哦，谢谢
<stock-cn> imadper: 你们能查到我的IP吗
<imadper> stock-cn: 看不到
<stock-cn> imadper: 我自己为什么能查到
<stock-cn> imadper: 就用/whois能查到
<imadper>  因为是你自己
 * kenifanying Unix Network Programming 是不是只有一个版本？
<imadper> kenifanying: 我手头这本是第三版
 * kenifanying 没钱买书，只好下电子书
<kenifanying> imadper, 总共是两卷吧？
<imadper> kenifanying: 分上下两卷, 上卷socket, 下卷ipc
<kenifanying> imadper, 谢谢，我eMule 上搜索下……
<kenifanying> imadper, 应该是aMule才对:)
<XwinX> imadper: 对了,你什么时候到北京?
<imadper> XwinX: 不知道呢.. 很急嘛? 我现在给老师提交实习申请, 还没回复呢
<imadper> XwinX: 我想过去实习, 就不用在学校实训了...
<kenifanying> imadper, 还是喜欢纸质的书，电子书质量不是很好，可惜没米:(
<XwinX> imadper: 没有,只是问问
<imadper> kenifanying: 淘宝买盗版...
<imadper> XwinX: 恩, 等我可以回去了马上跟你联系~
<XwinX> imadper: 哦
 * kenifanying shell 编程有什么比较好的书推荐没？
<imadper> kenifanying: http://www.amazon.cn/Linux-Shell%E8%84%9A%E6%9C%AC%E6%94%BB%E7%95%A5-%E6%8B%89%E5%85%8B%E4%BB%80%E6%9B%BC/dp/B0060FSIE4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336908259&sr=8-1
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: Linux Shell脚本攻略/拉克什曼 (Sarath Lakshman)-图书-卓越亚马逊 [构建高可用linux服务器]
<kenifanying> imadper, 谢谢……
<imadper> kenifanying: 网上有英文的pdf
<kenifanying> imadper, 嗯，我去搜下……
<imadper> 䥌𡰶杣㧄䰊㝗
<xiangtong> HELLO
<xiangtong> 大家好。
<kk> xiangtong, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<david> 请教一个问题 ：$chromium
<david> [8661:8661:60777410031:FATAL:chrome_browser_main.cc(1135)] Check failed: PathService::Get(chrome::DIR_USER_DATA, &user_data_dir_). Must be able to get user data directory!
<david> Aborted
<david> 请问是怎么回事呢
<Kandu> ofan, adam8157: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=374337
<kk> Kandu ⇪ ti: 英語小白求指錯 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<david> $chromium
<david> [8661:8661:60777410031:FATAL:chrome_browser_main.cc(1135)] Check failed: PathService::Get(chrome::DIR_USER_DATA, &user_data_dir_). Must be able to get user data directory!
<david> Aborted
<david> 请问是怎么回事呢
<sulit> windows下有像crontab那样的软件吗？
<sulit> 各位大仙
<sulit> windows下有像crontab那样的软件吗？各位大仙 08:05:49 PM
<Kandu> sulit: 计划任务
<sulit> 那个不灵活
<kk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 12.04安装求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374341 下了个iso的 解压运行里面的wubi，安装完后提示重启，重启后进入ubuntu桌面继续安装过程。 但一直停留在“ 下载第XX个文件， 共XX个。。 ”画面不动。。 卸了wubi重装重启后问题依旧，求高手解惑啊 。。。。 刚 …
<sulit> Kandu: 计划人物不灵活
<sjd> 那就用第三方软件,windows下这类软件很多呀
<sulit> sjd: 介绍两个
 * Kandu Zzz 大家晚安 XD
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 12.04中emcas 23 todo模式不兼容的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374342 12.04中emcas升级到了23.3.1版本, 我将10.04中的所有配置文件拷贝到新系统下使用, 结果发现todo模式有问题 1、用todo-mode切换到todo模式后, 2、再用todo-jump-category, 输入类别就报错: Error in ~/doc/emacs/todo/do: Fil …
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: .
<XwinX> yunfan:
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu下有没有类似与SPSS的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374345 前阵子用的PSPP感觉功能不全 统计信息: 发表于 由 谁又谁 — 2012-05-13 21:08
<yappy> 请教：为什么以 rw,users,gid=1001,uid=1001,umask=0022 挂载 ntfs 分区后 touch 文件权限总是 755?
<yunfan> XwinX: ?
<XwinX> yunfan: 没啥,试试提醒脚本
<yappy> 但真正的可执行文件又不能正常执行。
<yappy> why ?
<yunfan> XwinX: bs
<XwinX> yunfan: bs 啥
<yunfan> XwinX: 我是用forth的 bs是压栈顺序
<XwinX> yunfan: sb
<XwinX> 现在google reader 里的条目没一个好看的了
<xiaomo> rss 就没什么好看的.每次大概浏览下就不看了.
<XwinX> xiaomo: 周末无聊啊
<xiaomo> XwinX: 无聊就干些有意思的事情..看看电影什么的.
<XwinX> xiaomo: 没电影好看
<XwinX> xiaomo: 有电影推荐吗?
<ysyk> pidgin又出毛病了，果断换empathy
<yunfan> XwinX: 你定的源不行
<xiaomo> XwinX: 最近没啥电影吧. 复仇者联盟?
<XwinX> yunfan: 啥源?
<XwinX> xiaomo: 风行上只有枪版,啥不得看
<yunfan> XwinX: 定点国外的
<xiaomo> XwinX: 必须不能看枪的.那种没有剧情的电影.就是奔效果去的
<yunfan> XwinX: hacker news什么的 经常有好玩的
<XwinX> yunfan: 我定了你们果核的,都是垃圾
<XwinX> xiaomo: 嗯,所以没看,等出高清的
<XwinX> yunfan: 英文文章看着太累
<xiaomo> XwinX: 去影院被.也不贵.
<yunfan> XwinX: 那你想怎样 英文的技术文章比新闻好多了
<XwinX> xiaomo: 不去,麻烦
<xiaomo> 周末还看技术文章.也太无聊了.
<XwinX> xiaomo: yunfan 是SB
<xiaomo> ..
<XwinX> xiaomo: 去影院要出门,打车,坐地铁,进场,麻烦死了
<yunfan> xiaomo: 周末就不看技术文章了 估计做不到35
<xiaomo> XwinX: 一定是没有妹纸陪..
<XwinX> xiaomo: 周末还看技术文章的肯定脑子有问题
<XwinX> xiaomo: 对
<xiaomo> XwinX: 有妹纸的话那些麻烦的事都不是事..
<XwinX> xiaomo: 麻烦
<yunfan> 没追求
<XwinX> yunfan: 要啥追求
<XwinX> yunfan: 我的追求就是等你开公司
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/186965.htm  这个还不错
<kk> yunfan,啥网址y 新型意识控制装置可以通过思维发送手机短信_通信技术_cnBeta.COM
<XwinX> yunfan: 不可靠
<yunfan> XwinX: 那你就是 南辕北辙了
<XwinX> yunfan: 一不小心把对老板的看法发出去怎么办
<yunfan> XwinX: 什么时候可靠了 我就买个在家里写代码用
<XwinX> yunfan: 写啥代码
<XwinX> yunfan: 讨厌写代码
<yunfan> 据郑州晚报报道，南阳小伙郑州见女网友，两人浓情蜜意之际被女网友的男友发现了。对方招来帮手，强行将一根1.2米长的鼠标线通过尿道塞进了他的膀胱。
<yunfan> XwinX: 你写代码 你吃什么？
<XwinX> yunfan: 我不写代码也吃饭啊
<sjd> http://img.qiushibaike.com/system/pictures/3972615/medium/3972615.jpg
<XwinX> sjd: 白干了
<yunfan> XwinX: 你可以做电工 我不行
<XwinX> yunfan: 你看看技术文章就会做了
<yunfan> XwinX: 那女的名叫依山尽
<XwinX> yunfan: 所以 白日 嘛
<sjd> http://img.qiushibaike.com/system/pictures/3972910/medium/3972910.jpg
<yunfan> XwinX: 嘿嘿  现在干爹真他妈多 是不是玩起来特别刺激阿
<XwinX> yunfan: 你去试试呗
<ysyk> 干爹vs干女儿
<XwinX> 支付宝变成金账户了
<XwinX> 有啥好处
<roylez> XwinX: 吊丝认证而已...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: .
<XwinX> roylez: ...
<yunfan> XwinX: 你这么快也金账户了？
<XwinX> yunfan: 什么叫这么快
<roylez> XwinX: 高富帅买这个，用过的都说好 http://www.amazon.com/Zenith-96-0529-4035-Tourbillon-Titanium-Chronograph/dp/B001K3IXW8/ref=sr_1_86?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1336915808&sr=1-86
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 丫的
<XwinX> yunfan: 我这个好几年了
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Amazon.com: Zenith Men's 96.0529.4035/51.M Defy Xtreme Tourbillon Titanium Chronograph Watch: Zenith: Watches
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://www.amazon.com/Zenith-96-0529-4035-Tourbillon-Titanium-Chronograph/dp/B001K3IXW8/ref=sr_1_86?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1336915808&sr=1-86
<MeaCulpa_> roylez 你们通过什么改酒店的
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 直接跟酒店说的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: http://www.yelp.com/biz/hyatt-summerfield-suites-austin
<kk> MeaCulpa_,啥网址y Hyatt Summerfield Suites - Austin, TX
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 那报销会有问题么
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 订这酒店没通过国旅
<XwinX> roylez: 你要买?
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 你们是不是通过国旅订的？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我记得我给过你名字啊...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 问过国旅的，可以报销
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 为啥要换，那酒店很差？“
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 不能自己煮，没有洗衣房
<XwinX> roylez: 有特殊服务?
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 你看这个, 发你了google map, 距离公司很近，左边就是Whole Food
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 恩，必须换。不能自己烧饭根本不是extended stay suit, 没法住
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 我现在这个是 3612 Tudor Blvd，跟你那个没几步路
<roylez> XwinX: 哥买不起那手表
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 公司就在Domain边上，Domain是Austin最牛的步行街了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 擦，你那时候是点错了还是啥...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你看看那手表的评价，乐死我了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 在学校上网用神马，安装好了却出现运行错误，求解！（副命令及运行结果） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374346 lim@LIM:~$ sudo bash [sudo] password for lim: root@LIM:/home/lim# su root root@LIM:/home/lim# tar xvfz zdclient_bin_std_0.12_i686.tar.gz runzdclient zdclient install Readme.txt root@LIM:/home/lim# vi …
<XwinX> roylez: 你金主席都买不起,还有几人哪买
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 美国同事住Tudor这个，所以我以为你也是住的这个
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 美国人有钱，汉堡了事
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: Zenith 是牛逼的牌子，低调奢华...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你住的，叫做 Hyatt House Austin Arboretum ，我们住的，叫做 Hyatt Place Austin Arboretum ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 这俩名字，不知道坑死多少人了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 你应该劝美国同事也住这个，这个有免费啤酒...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 哈哈
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 他就住4天，没事
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: Hyatt刚刚改了命名规则
<MeaCulpa_> 带house的是套房酒店
<MeaCulpa_> 带我向前台妹子问好...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: Summerfield多醒目的名字啊...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 就是嘛...这改得不好
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: dominique？...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 妹子还在做扫货前的准备....
<MeaCulpa_> 我还真没注意...我刚才看了一下，google几个月前提醒我我收藏的一个地方名字变更了
<MeaCulpa_> 原来是这里...
<MeaCulpa_> 扫货... Nordstorm Rack 和Whole Food在一起
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: san marcos，今天去
<MeaCulpa_> en
<MeaCulpa_> San Marcos
<MeaCulpa_> 妹子去买Coach...
<MeaCulpa_> 优惠券打印了哇
<imadper> roylez: 主席从美帝回来了?
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 那里现在几点了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: rack都去过了，没什么特别感兴趣的
<roylez> imadper: nope
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 鞋子啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 9点了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 算不上很便宜啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要是能搞到Costco的会员卡，或者忽悠你同事带你们去
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 哪里有coach的优惠券打？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ...
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Coach 的，进门会发打折券
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<MeaCulpa> coach 有很多墨西哥人会抢的
<alvin_rxg> Latex 求教， 怎麼讓 wrapfigure 不會印象後邊的 section ?   http://uploadpie.com/8E3yW
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哥，您拿Amazon的便宜货和rack的比？
<alvin_rxg> \b Latex 求教， 怎麼讓 wrapfigure 不會印象後邊的 section ?   http://uploadpie.com/8E3yW
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Rack里可都是Addidas和Clarks啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 自己回国看看卖几个钱...
<supercat> ???
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 妹子居然去睡了一觉，服了
<MeaCulpa> Clarks在国内都当高档货卖的
<imadper> http://98.137.200.139/7075/7188082898_ce38252739_z.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: san marcos有clarks专卖
<MeaCulpa> roylez: San Marcos Premium Outlet的网站有打印打折券...貌似我用到的只有clarks...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，有打折券
<MeaCulpa> San Marcos的贵一些
<MeaCulpa> outlet只有在中国才代表便宜
<\b> alvin_rxg: 刚洗完眼镜回来
<supercat> ~~~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 啊？？？不是吧
<supercat> 好久没来这里了哈~
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 打折券种哪里？
<MeaCulpa> 在美国，Outlet也就是直营店挤在一起而已
<\b> alvin_rxg: 什么不会影响后面的 section?
<alvin_rxg> \b wrapfigure
<MeaCulpa> 打折券在premium outlet 网站打，或者去premium outlet customer service 领取一本coupon book
<MeaCulpa> 我那时候是这样，不知现在如何
<MeaCulpa> 开洲际公路，体验一把德州速度
<\b> alvin_rxg: 没明白你的问题在那里...
<\b> ...
<\b> ..
<MeaCulpa> 中国的商场进场费贵，所以才有outlet低价的现象，在美国没这回事
<MeaCulpa> 除非是高档商场... 忽悠外劳的那种，老美我就没见到过
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 网站上没看到coupon
<alvin_rxg> \b: 不搞 wrap， 直接普通的 figure 算了
<\b> alvin_rxg:  刚才断网了,
<\b> alvin_rxg: 没看到你说什么
<\b> alvin_rxg:   为什么要 wrap?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 又怎么影响 section?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 就是想文字圍繞圖片
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 香水之流可以托运的吧？
 * kenifanying cnki上的pdf 都什么东西弄的，linux下标题乱码, win7 下也标题乱码……
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那还用什么 wrap,  直接 \includegraphics 或者 \epsfig 就行了
<\b> alvin_rxg:  最多在加标题的时候有点麻烦
<alvin_rxg> \b: 哦……
<\b> alvin_rxg: 或者搞个 minipage
<\b> alvin_rxg:  但是一般都不这么用
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可以
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你看书上几乎没有这样排版的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我带去一瓶，带回来两瓶
<alvin_rxg> \b: 好吧…
<imadper> kenifanying: فشل تنزيل ملفات البيانات
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我都买了大瓶凡士林呢... 电池不能托运
<kenifanying> imadper, 我不懂阿拉伯语……
<imadper> kenifanying: 阿拉伯语都不乱码... 你的文件名怎么会乱码....
<kenifanying> imadper, 就是觉得奇怪，连win 7下都乱码……
<MeaCulpa> roylez: rack的好处是东西不按品牌分类，标价都靠人力贴的，万一有工作人员乱搞一把，你就赚了....貌似乱搞的人不少
<kenifanying> imadper, cnki威武
<imadper> kenifanying: 你文件名用的什么编码
<kenifanying> imadper, 标题乱码……
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我见过同一双鞋子贴了三种价格的...
<imadper> kenifanying: ...
<kenifanying> imadper, 不知道cnki 用的什么编码
<imadper> ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不说了，让妹子保持清醒, safe driving. 妹子太阳镜有吧？没有的话去Rack搞雷朋
<MeaCulpa> 没太阳镜上洲际公路等于自杀
<kenifanying> imadper, 现状对着内容里面的标题一个个改文件名
<imadper> 别折腾了, 看乱码吧
<kenifanying> imadper, 看着就恶心
<imadper> 最近很少看到乱码了..
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我打算买个媚俗的Choco的键盘先耍耍
<MeaCulpa_> 茶轴，看看操FPS爽否，不爽的话搞黑轴
<adam8157> roylez: howdy
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 他估计已经和妹子上路了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 啧啧
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 「求助」如何在BackTrack 5 上安裝GNOME 3？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374349 請教如何在BackTrack 5 上安裝GNOME 3？ 另外，還想知道如何更新BackTrack中的軟體，我嘗試用"apt-get update"，但它提示沒有更新。 謝謝 统计信息: 发表于 由 JohnChu101 — 2012-05-13 22:32
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 丫不会开车，把自己命交给女人...
<MeaCulpa_> backtrack apt-get... backtrack不是SLAX Based么...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/706fbbb4jw1dsvza6ol04j.jpg
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 基于ubuntu的 不是么
<MeaCulpa_> 我记得是基于SLAX的
<MeaCulpa_> backtrack这种还要基于ubuntu...脑抽了...
<MeaCulpa_> 真把开赛露当万精油了...
<adam8157> ...
<\b> alvin_rxg: 在 windows 下吗?
<alvin_rxg> \b 沒
<NWMonster> backtrack4开始就急于ubuntu来做了，之前是基于slax的
<\b> kenifanying: 在windows下?
<kenifanying> \b, linux 下cnki下载的pdf 文件名乱码，拿到win 下也一样……
<\b> 没用过 cnki,  一般直接到 IEEExplore 找资料
<kenifanying> MeaCulpa, backtrack这种发行版真心觉得没什么存在的意义
<vvcoder> 看看pdf后端
<vvcoder> 就是pop什么的
<kenifanying> vvcoder, 应该没关系吧？ 文件名直接乱码，内容的话evince 无法看，但是用mupdf 没问题
<vvcoder> 文件名乱码用iconv转换
<vvcoder> mupdf是什么
<vvcoder> 没用
<vvcoder> 我一般就用okular和evece
<kenifanying> vvcoder, 嗯，谢谢，我试试……
<vvcoder> kenifanying: 好
<kenifanying> vvcoder, 怎么输入？  iconv -f gb2312 -t utf8 xxx.pdf  那个文件名都乱码的怎么输入？
<vvcoder> kenifanying: convmv -r -f cp936 -t utf8 --notest --nosmart *
<vvcoder> kenifanying: iconv是转换内容
<kenifanying> vvcoder, 还是乱码……
<vvcoder> kenifanying: 你自己网上艘一下，这些小问题
<kenifanying> vvcoder, 嗯…… 谢谢，想当伸手党呀:)
<\b> kenifanying: 之前有谁用perl 写了个类似 mv 的工具, 用了好久了,  从 gb18030 转到 utf8
<\b> 找找应该能找到
<kenifanying> \b, 嗯，我搜索下
<\b> 我硬盘上的 pdf  10页以下的文档全是编号...
 * kenifanying 用evince 看里面的中文都是一个个的方块，用mupdf 没问题，是缺少相应的字体还是说evince 后端的渲染问题？
<\b> 然后用 bibtex 索引
<\b> 写文章引用的时候也方便
<\b> kenifanying: 你把 poppler 装全了试试
<kenifanying> \b,还没用到bibtex 这么高级的东东
<\b> 或者用其它什么 citavi 之类的软件都一样
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ evince中文方塊簡單的解決方法是安裝字體，最好是 CJK-extABCDE系列的
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 我那些pdf就是這樣解決的
<\b> 否则 > 10k个 pdf, 靠文件名根本没法管理
<kenifanying> \b, 嗯，以后试试
<\b> CyrusYzGTt: 前提是 pdf 本身没有嵌入字体
<CyrusYzGTt> \b§ 哦
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, CJK-extABCDE 是什么字体？ debian 没有打包呀
<\b> CyrusYzGTt: 嵌入的 mingliu 至今还没解决...
<\b> kenifanying: 有 simsun 的 extB 和 extC.  但不符合 unicode 的新规范.       mingliu 也有 extb 和 c
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 額，那就 cjk-unicode/全部字體
<CyrusYzGTt> \b§ 嗯，所以我安裝了些非法的字體，，例如 綁定銷售系統裏的字體
<\b> kenifanying: 否则用小日本的 hanamin
<\b> CyrusYzGTt: 小日本的 hanamin 很全,  而且免𧢇
 * kenifanying 感谢\b, CyrusYzGTt,  学习了
<\b> è´¹
<CyrusYzGTt> \b§ 我也在用，我還將開源那個 mplus/ 全部字體也安裝了
<\b> CyrusYzGTt: 至使我直接丢掉了 simsun
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 你把win 下的字体也安装了？
<\b> CyrusYzGTt: 只不过我自己维护的码表全是 simsun 的编码... 又要花一个下午把码表改到 hanamin 的编码...
<CyrusYzGTt> \b§ 表示，我這裏有些程式也會丟掉
<kenifanying> \b, 不要simsun 遇到论文要求用宋体的咋办？ 用文鼎的？
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 嗯，就是 買電腦 送的系統字體，， N53SN那個自帶系統
<\b> simsun 除了写和 windows 兼容的中文程序, 否则不会用这个
<\b> kenifanying: 没要求用中易宋体吧?
<kenifanying> \b, 也是
<\b> kenifanying:  反正最后都是打印出来的, 无所谓
<CyrusYzGTt> \b§ java貌似也用到，，以前的
<kenifanying> \b, 只是有点担心
<kenifanying> \b, 有什么介绍字体之类的好的资料？ 比如我现在还搞不清楚win 下的五号字体对应的libreoffice 的多少，12?
<\b> kenifanying:   libreoffice 也应该有五号的吧
<kenifanying> \b, win 下是，linux 的文鼎字体或者文泉驿都是用10,11,12这种标示的
<kenifanying> \b, 不知道怎么换算……
<\b> 不知道中文怎么搞的... 从写过中文论文...
<CyrusYzGTt> liberation-fonts-common.noarch 0:1.07.2-4.fc16
<CyrusYzGTt>   liberation-mono-fonts.noarch 0:1.07.2-4.fc16
<CyrusYzGTt>   liberation-sans-fonts.noarch 0:1.07.2-4.fc16
<CyrusYzGTt>   liberation-serif-fonts.noarch 0:1.07.2-4.fc16
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似是可以替代微軟閉源的字體的
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, liberation 只有英文的吧
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 那个可以很好代替微软的确实……
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ ，，也支持中文的
<CyrusYzGTt> 感覺有點怪而已
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, A set of serif, sans-serif and monospaced fonts from Red Hat with exactly the
<kenifanying>  same metrics as the (non-free) Microsoft Times, Arial and Courier fonts, which
<kenifanying>  implies those fonts can serve as a drop-in replacement.
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ ..額
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 求翻譯
 * kenifanying 没发现有中文的呀
<\b> MS 的英文字体一直留着 ,  写 mingw 程序的时候能把控件大小画正确
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 可是顯示中文也很好看
 * kenifanying fc-list :lang=zh 列出来的也没liberation
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 你确定不是用的系统其它字体显示的？
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 不太確定，我將 wqy字體都安裝了。。
<kenifanying> \b, debian 下要ms 的英文字体很简单
<\b> 所以我留着
<LOL_> 大家晚上好
<supercat> 那个字体叫mscore的貌似吧
<supercat> ttf-mscorefonts-installer - Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts
<kenifanying> LOL_, 你好
<LOL_> kenifanying: ：）
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 終於有個 client 了？
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 我平时难道就没client了？
<alvin_rxg> 哦，我說 nativ，之前你都是 qwebirc
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 啥时候？我貌似一直都是andchat和jmirc的
<alvin_rxg> =.=     之前那堆稀奇古怪的 nick
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 。。。ip常换，也能判断谁是我？
<alvin_rxg> ip138 說的
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 河北移动？
<alvin_rxg> 是丫
<LOL_> 。。。
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 这个是动态的，所以移动的都是这个，你又咋能判断是我
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 来这貌似有一年了，
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 第一次来貌似是在10年11月
<alvin_rxg>    /query NickServ info LOL_
<alvin_rxg> Last addr  : 184e400c@gateway/web/freenode/ip.24.78.64.12
<alvin_rxg> 這不對。。
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 这个不是我注册的nick。。。
<alvin_rxg>    /query NickServ info lolkamea
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: lol
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: lol
<alvin_rxg> verrückt
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 找到我的信息了？
<alvin_rxg> 沒
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: lol
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 很少注册，
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 为啥时间用cst不用gmt
<alvin_rxg> ?
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 随便问下，呵呵
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 晚饭吃啥
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: time
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ t LOL_
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 没睡？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 在看小說
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 又在看小说撸管
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ - -
<LOL_>  > " CyrusYzGTt 在撸管\n" * 9
<kk> LOL_,  CyrusYzGTt 在撸管 CyrusYzGTt 在撸管 CyrusYzGTt 在撸管 CyrusYzGTt 在撸管 CyrusYzGTt 在撸管 CyrusYzGTt 在撸管 Cyr
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 你妹
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 只是测试下小k
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 艹
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 日
<alvin_rxg> > " CyrusYzGTt 在擼麻杆" * 8
<kk> alvin_rxg,  CyrusYzGTt 在擼麻杆 CyrusYzGTt 在擼麻杆 CyrusYzGTt 在擼麻杆 CyrusYzGTt 在擼麻杆 CyrusYzGTt 在擼麻杆 CyrusYzGTt 在擼麻杆 Cyr
 * LOL_ lol
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 晚饭吃啥
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 土豆米飯香腸
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你们那有啥鹅子酱或鱼子酱之类的不
<alvin_rxg> 這沒見過。具體有沒有不清楚
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 我也想吃土豆米饭香肠，我晚饭吃的是番茄鸡蛋米饭
<LOL_> 话说番茄有点酸。。。
<LOL_>  > “ CyrusYzGTt 撸完了没？” ＊ 9
<LOL_>  > " CyrusYzGTt 撸完了没？" * 9
<kk> LOL_,  CyrusYzGTt 撸完了没？ CyrusYzGTt 撸完了没？ CyrusYzGTt 撸完了没？ CyrusYzGTt 撸完了没？ CyrusYzGTt 撸完了没？ CyrusYzGTt 撸完了
<LOL_> cleamoon__: 中午？
<cleamoon__> 18:26
<alvin_rxg> 26?? 你時間錯了吧
<alvin_rxg> Sun May 13 18:23:38 CEST 2012
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon__: 你需要 ntp 了
<cleamoon__> what's ntp?
<LOL_> net time protocal?
<LOL_> 貌似不早了
<alvin_rxg> bist du verrückt?
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 撸完了没
 * LOL_ 再听一遍Hotel California,貌似有两年没听过了
<LOL_> Scarborough Fair ,
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你撸完了没呀，
<LOL_> 该去睡了
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 光光，晚安
<alvin_rxg> gn8
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你现在看我  google talk 在线吗?
<alvin_rxg> 在
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你有 windows 虚拟机吗?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 有
<\b> alvin_rxg:  我的 winxp 下只有 2.00kB 的C盘空间了, 实再运行不了程序
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<\b> alvin_rxg: 貌似康康在线了, 他不用重启, 我让他帮我测试一下
<\b> ....
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<\b> 他还在路上
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那你开个虚拟机帮我测试个程序吧
<alvin_rxg> o
<alvin_rxg> debian 明明有個 vbox 的 loadmodule 的 init.d 腳本，咋每次都得再加載一次…
<\b> ubuntu 还不错, 除了 nautilus  和 evince 挂了多次.    totem 也容易挂....
<alvin_rxg> 程序？
<\b> 靠 , firefox  打不开...
<alvin_rxg> 好卡。。
<\b> alvin_rxg:   http://goo.gl/5lRSw
<\b> 狠一狠心,   把 manifest  文件嵌入了,  不知道效果怎样
<\b> wine 又 wine 不出来
<alvin_rxg> \b 然後？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 然后打开,
<\b> alvin_rxg: xp 还是 win7?
<alvin_rxg> xp
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/oJspR
<\b> alvin_rxg:  开了主题了吗?
<alvin_rxg> 沒
<\b> alvin_rxg: 临时开个thema 吧
<alvin_rxg> o
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/fEArb
<alvin_rxg> \b: 然後？
<alvin_rxg> \b http://uploadpie.com/KKduk
<\b> 刚才接了个电话..
<alvin_rxg> 我要加內存…
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那两个按钮和  combo box  的主题没变吗?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 有呀
<\b> alvin_rxg:   估计你之前的内存是因为太热了,烧掉了
<alvin_rxg> 帶主題那個更白
<alvin_rxg> \b: 現在2G
<\b> ?怎么2G了?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 去買的唄……
<alvin_rxg> ebay，忘了具體多少，不到10塊買的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 好像主题确实有变化哦
<\b> alvin_rxg: 这么便宜=
<alvin_rxg> 拍賣的，就我一個人拍了
<alvin_rxg> 還要測試啥？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 然后看看右边那个  p=  和 mesh step=  的 combo 点了之后有没有内容
<alvin_rxg> 都至於哦 auto
<\b> alvin_rxg: combo  是   MS  控件里 用的最不爽的一个控件
<alvin_rxg> Ü都只有
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那就行说
<\b> alvin_rxg: 多谢
<\b> alvin_rxg: wine 里的 combo 把 MS Windows 里的几个恶心的地方都绕过了,  所以我测试不出来
<alvin_rxg> 呃…
<\b> alvin_rxg:  而且 wine 里也不支持 manifest ,   我选不定用哪个 msvcrt,   也只有一个  comctl32.dll   , 都只能跑到 windows 上测试
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<\b> alvin_rxg: 而且你看到,    windows 下面,  那个 combo 的按钮是在左边的,
<\b> alvin_rxg: 到了 wine 里,  那个三角型按钮就跑到右边了
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> 我也奇怪呢
<\b> xiaoshousha.blogspot.com/2012/05/blog-post.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 小收煞: 女人勿近（一） (@ blogspot.de <~ blogspot.com)
<alvin_rxg> 好假…
<\b> 这个 blog  我订了两年了, 内容还不错
<alvin_rxg> 那我也看看
<\b> alvin_rxg:    太好了 http://www.linux-magazin.de/NEWS/PerlGSL-macht-numerische-GNU-Bibliothek-nutzbar
<kk> \b ⇪ t: PerlGSL macht numerische GNU-Bibliothek nutzbar « NEWS « Linux-Magazin Online
<\b> alvin_rxg: 正觉得 octave 用着不爽,  而且又慢
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b> 眼馋 numpy 和 scipy   ,  又懒的学 python
<alvin_rxg> 呃…
<alvin_rxg> python 貌似到處都是
<\b> 能用  perl 的地方用 perl ,    perl  麻烦的地方用  haskell,    haskell 慢的地方用  C ,   如果C 里有太多模拟 c++ 的痕迹, 才用 c++
<alvin_rxg> @_@
<\b> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/tklak/freebsd_10_to_use_clang_compiler_deprecate_gcc/
<kk> \b ⇪ ti: FreeBSD 10 To Use Clang Compiler, Deprecate GCC : programming
<\b> 看来大部队还是走向 c++ 了...
<alvin_rxg> 呃。:|
<alvin_rxg> c++基礎的看完了，深入的沒看。然後一直是(實驗報告|遊戲)
<alvin_rxg> 下一個 HZH Termin 是 8月9號
<\b> 神马是 HZH?
<\b> c++  特性看着眼馋,  写c的时候总想着, 如果有 c++ 的这个特性或者那个特性多好, 就不用绕着弯子, 在C里面去摸仿
<alvin_rxg> Hörzentrum Hannover
<\b> ...
<alvin_rxg> 得休息一下了。整了一下午的報告
<\b> 但c++实再太庞大， 网上烂的代码多好的代码多. 于是停留在 C 了
<alvin_rxg> 呃，自己寫好就行了。
<alvin_rxg> 艹，android 那個天氣插件連續更新3天了
<\b> 反正现在几乎是用C封裝系统调用和计算的部分 ,   再用 perl / Haskell 做㬵水
<\b> ....
<\b> alvin_rxg:  用 whatsapp 吧,  比飞信省资源
<alvin_rxg> 一天更新一次啊…… archlinux 同一個軟件還不會每天更新呢
<alvin_rxg> \b: whatsapp 的 android  版本只能用1年，之後收費。我的帳號10月到期
<\b> alvin_rxg: 也就收了次吧?  1.99$ 好像
<\b> alvin_rxg: 收一次
<alvin_rxg> 到時候看。
<alvin_rxg> 可我這沒人呀
<alvin_rxg> 我用微信是爲了掛qq的…
<\b> There are tons of auto-vectorization related optimizations that gcc does not do automatically. Go through the manual and try them. It will take you some time, but I saw 20% improvement in my boltzmann machine related code once.
<\b> 有人评论 clang...
<\b> 复活节放假我也试试 clang ,   看看能再优化多少
<alvin_rxg> ostern 不是已經過了？。。
<\b> gcc 比 visual c++ 做矩阵不止快一点.....
<\b> 那就是 pfingsten
<\b> 今年没做过彩蛋,   连复活节过去了都不知道^
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b> thundbird  不错,    同时管理 7 , 8 个邮箱一点问题都没有...
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<\b> 之前用了这么多年 mutt...    每次添加一个新邮箱都要手动设置半天....
<alvin_rxg> 不是有個 alias 的快捷鍵麼？
<alvin_rxg> 玩會遊戲
<odsel> hi
<\b> 要设置 Hook  或者建个新的 Mail Dir/ MBox  , 还要弄点什么特殊技巧挂上多个 smtp
<\b> GCC's error outputs have only improved because clang was better. And you still can't use gcc as a library, e.g. to integrate it properly into an ide rather than using the old and flawed command line parsing technique.
<kk> odsel, 好.. .  ㍛ 
<\b> 这是说的 template 出错信息吗?
<odsel> ㍛ 这是个字 O_O
<\b> “One of our main goals for GCC is to prevent any parts of it from being used together with non-free software. Thus, we have deliberately avoided many things that might possibly have the effect of facilitating such usage... - Richard Stallman”
<\b> 靠
<odsel> \b: 这个有什么影响？
<\b> odsel: 我不怎么喜欢 gpl
<\b> odsel: gnu  这套工具链虽然方便,   但太gpl,  又太臃肿
<odsel> \b: llvm?
<\b> ?
<ofan> 必须llvm
<ofan> gcc早晚完蛋
<ofan> 不过现在没有个很好的llvm+clang的调试器
<savr> http://pastebin.com/wamYsqTV
<savr> anyone with a ZTE phone see that link
<savr> there is a back-door with the root password exposed!
<savr> I'm sure many here have ZTE phones
<kk>  06:16
<savr> anyone want to translate to chinese?
<mugebjgd> savr: we dont have zte phone
<savr> lol
<mugebjgd> savr: htc sony ericission
<savr> they are available with china unicom, telecom, and mobile
<ysyk> 又是新的一天
<mugebjgd> 昨天的路过
<mugebjgd> ofan: bestbuy断货了
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-06
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 去完废弃物带我去 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=428886 Linux 最佳选择 统计信息: 发表于 由 qwdwqdqwdqw — 2013-05-06 6:51
<seek0515> ....
<seek0515> 早
<sjd_zeus> 早上好，各位
<wind_> 早上好
<abinez> wind_: 不好
<seek0515> 会好的
<seek0515> 突然发现自己的英语不够用了 
<seek0515> 去了#ubuntu 一下 发现自己落伍了 
<knownbad> Every day is learning day.
<kingbo> 早，我过早了，你们都过了没？
<seek0515> 早饭都没有吃呢 
<kingbo> seek0515: 没吃赶紧的吃克，身体比妹子重要
<seek0515> 呵呵 
<seek0515> 现在还没有妹子呢！！
<seek0515> 第一次上还不会这个 在研究呢
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40202/apple-fans-programmer
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 21岁果粉程序员英年早逝，墓碑上拥有苹果Logo - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<abinez> kingbo: 过早？
<abinez> 你哪里的哦？
<abinez> 吃早餐叫过早？
<kingbo> 呃，这边一般热干面的
<seek0515> 是北方吧 
<seek0515> 我这边喝粥 
<seek0515> 这个 字前面 kingbo：怎么搞的啊？ 
<seek0515> privmsg kingbo 
<seek0515> privmsg <seek0515>:123
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/question/12_109410?sort=default&p=1#answers
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 对树莓派 Raspberry Pi 进行超频测试 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<kingbo> 那个是nick，直接敲，或用tab都可以的
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/translate/how-to-overclock-raspberry-pi
<onlylove> 有树莓的可以玩玩了
<seek0515> 哦 
<kingbo> onlylove: 我已经下手了，估计快到货了
<onlylove> kingbo: 回来先超频？
<seek0515> kingbo 多少钱的啊？
<kingbo> onlylove: 还是应该先玩些基本功能吧，测试性能、系统配置的。然后才能考虑超不超生它了
<onlylove> kingbo: 系统配置有啥好玩的，arm而已……
<kingbo> 记得是178的那款，它奶奶的，再配个电源线就快250了
<seek0515> 呵呵 
<kingbo> onlylove: 呃，想利用老硬盘做点事。。。。。。
<onlylove> 电源？自己造个了，或者弄个旧的开关电源
<onlylove> kingbo: 下载机器/
<kingbo> onlylove: 我看它电源接口有点怪，有点象我的手机线，但不敢确定，所以还是习了个
<onlylove> kingbo: 网上看看参数好了，应该就是普通的那种接口
<kingbo> onlylove: 有这个意思，但上周有大神说它性能不行
<seek0515> 我记得好像说一般的手机接口  
<kingbo> seek0515: 真的假的，我手机线很多的
<seek0515> 是的啊
<seek0515> 我之前看的 好像说普通的手机线就能了  
<kingbo> 呃，真成二百五了
<seek0515> 就是现在智能手机的数据线  
<seek0515> .....
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40242/solving-the-wrong-problem
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 全世界只有我们 Erlang 程序员是正确的 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
 * kingbo 得想个法子让它用起来价值超过250才行，要不太那个了
<seek0515> 呵呵 
<onlylove> kingbo: 你该不是想说要不然太250？
<seek0515> 我猜他不是这样想的 
<seek0515> onlylove: 这个前面的是直接打出来的么？
<imtxc> iMadper: 来个op，处理点私事， cc happyaron 
<imtxc> abinez: 你就祈祷吧
<kingbo> onlylove: 钱都是拿来用的，是吧，一百是用，二百也是用的哈
<seek0515> 额 
<abinez> imtxc: ？
<abinez> 饺子呢
<imtxc> abinez: 有OP我就处理你
<imtxc> abinez: 还敢要饺子
<abinez> momo imtxc 的饺子
<seek0515> op 是啥意思啊？
<abinez> 管理员权限
<imtxc> iMadper: happyaron freeflying 你们看看，还管不管了，你们的社区里面别人瞎摸
<seek0515> 哦哦 
<abinez> 有了OP可以T人
<seek0515> 哦原来这样啊
<abinez> imtxc: 不要T我啊
<seek0515> 新手 求罩
<abinez> 以后不momo你的饺子了
<imtxc> abinez: banä½ 
<imtxc> abinez: 直到我收到rpi
<imtxc> seek0515: 把你妹子的照片公布出来，我罩你，以后别人要T你都让冲我来
<abinez> 我可以说是敲诈么
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • debian 7来了，难道要换掉ubuntu13.04？？？？？ubuntu13.10要基于debian7吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=429050 怎么办？？？？？？debian7来了，ubuntu13.04刚装上啊。。。。 难道ubuntu13.10要基于debian7吗？？？ 大牛出来冒个泡，说说撒 统计信息: 发表于 由 ZombieReturn — 2013-05-06 8:58
<seek0515> 暂时没有哎  
<seek0515> 肿么办 
<abinez> onlylove: 入手几天就超频了
<abinez> 没有等到现在
<abinez> 那个是可以自己在配置文件设置的
<abinez> 我让树莓派跑到900MHZ
<onlylove> 能干活就是……
<Router2> 拿PI来挂BT的路过......
<abinez> Router2: 你有没有挂硬盘啊？
<abinez> BT有下载速度么？
<Router2> abinez 没，就下在SD卡里
<abinez> 下载在SD卡啊？
<abinez> SD卡才多少GB啊
<abinez> 我的是16GB
<Router2> abinez 16G的
<seek0515> 应该挂个ssd
<abinez> 一下就满了
<abinez> 挂个USB移动硬盘就行了
<Router2> abinez 还行吧，大概有10G空间来存
<abinez> Router2: 你用的是哪个软件来下载啊？
<onlylove> 10G能存啥啊……
<onlylove> 弄个HD就满了
<Router2> abinez Transmission
<abinez> http://binux.github.io/yaaw/demo/###
<^k^> abinez ⇪ ti: Yet Another Aria2 Web Frontend
<abinez> 我用Aria2
<abinez> 用YAAW来远程管理下载任务
<Router2> abinez 我主要在家里挂，这个有WEB界面方便设置和往上扔种子
<seek0515> 看片不好的 
<seek0515> 直接找个妹子吧 
<MeaCulpa> mlnet
<abinez> 这个也可以用web界面添加种子
<abinez> 超级简单
<abinez> 支持渣雷离线下载
<abinez> 下载的都是1080P的
<abinez> 高清
<abinez> 现在懒的下载了
<abinez> 那些文件太大了
<seek0515> 貌似我还有渣雷的会员 
<abinez> seek0515: 送个会员吧
<abinez> 渣雷会员
<seek0515> 你要的话跟我要把 
<abinez> 别浪费了
<seek0515> 现在在用呢
<seek0515> 夜里借你 
<seek0515> 求妹子。。
<iMadper> test
<^k^> iMadper:点点点.  09:52 
<seek0515> ？
<sjd_zeus> 。。。。。。。
<sjd_zeus> 8.8.8.8
<^k^> sjd_zeus, 8.8.8.8 美国 加利福尼亚州山景市谷歌公司DNS服务器
<imtxc> 能不能把rfc文档下载下来装到man手册里
<imtxc> iMadper: 帮忙处理个人
<iMadper> imtxc: ?
<iMadper> 处理个人? 我杀人佣金很高的. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 来个op我解决点问题。。。
 * iMadper <-- 专业杀手!
<seek0515> 2.5毛钱
<imtxc> iMadper: 最近频道里面总有人拿rpi威胁我要饺子
<iMadper> airead吧?
<seek0515> 是吃的饺子么？
<imtxc> iMadper: 此风不止，以后就大乱了
<iMadper> 给他个饺子又不贵
<imtxc> iMadper: 丫要350个
<seek0515> 啥  
<seek0515> 350个？
<iMadper> imtxc: 也不怕撑死?
<iMadper> 一块钱一个, 这饺子够贵的
<seek0515> 你给他包个小的  
<imtxc> iMadper: 是啊，所以要处理
<airead> imtxc: 干嘛？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 初学者，希望各位给点意见。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=429052 本人做web开发。 开始想学习linux，我想问下大家，如果想学好linux，是必须在linux的环境下编程，还是说在windows下安装一个linux的虚拟机。 因为我尝试第一种行为，说真的。只在linux下编程，有点比习惯。但又想学好l
<^k^> inux，所以就开始纠结着2个工作方式。 统计信
<airead> iMadper: 干 嘛
<imtxc> airead: 我要处理的是 abinez 
<iMadper> airead: 哦, 都是a打头, 认错人了. sorry
<iMadper> 处理个屁呀, 我只干人命关天的大买卖. 
<seek0515> 2.5毛一单  
<iMadper> imtxc: 你那几个破饺子的买卖, 去找些小角色去. 
<iMadper> seek0515: 不用, 我免费送你一单
<iMadper> seek0515: /kick seek0515   老妖婆, 你死了, 哈哈哈哈!!!
<seek0515> 额 大大 我错了 初来咋到 求多包涵 
<imtxc> iMadper: 给你op的人良心坏掉了，怎么能不给我给
<seek0515> 求罩 
<iMadper> imtxc: 我才是良心城管. 
<seek0515> 城管 是啥？能吃么？？
<airead> imtxc: 我是打 i 开头的，打错人了。。。
<imtxc> airead: iMadper @@@@@@
<seek0515> iMadper: 我是纯屌丝不是老妖婆  
<imtxc> airead: 你俩能不能打准一点
<airead> imtxc: 下次注意，下次注意
<iuiself> 哦～，跳到这里了，
<seek0515> 求好玩游戏 
<iuiself> ubuntu中心里那个壭诺之站你玩没？
<iuiself> 真是给GEEK玩的游戏啊感觉，好多东西要记
<seek0515> 没 我在用win 
<seek0515> 因为要开淘宝店 所以就没有用ubuntu
<iuiself> 哦哦，那好玩的游戏就太多了
<seek0515> 有哪些啊？
<iuiself> 哇，你的店子卖什么的？
<seek0515> 话费 
<seek0515> 你要来光顾光顾么？
<iuiself> 单机经典的，不大的一个游戏：机械迷城
<iuiself> 呵呵，我一个用不到30的话费……
<seek0515> 我去看看 
<seek0515> 没事要的话来吧
<iuiself> 嗯，
<seek0515> 小斌商铺  
<seek0515> 你直接搜淘宝店铺就好 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 live usb 系统有些什么进程？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=429053 不打开任何程序的情况下，在终端用命令：ps -ef 1.ubutu系统，有多少个进程？ 2.这些进程分别是什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-05-06 10:04
<iuiself> 好的
<sou_> win那种东西给它个虚拟机跑就行了 
<seek0515> 行 一般我不在的 
<seek0515> 准备改 gentoo
<seek0515> 的 结果没有时间  在上课呢 
<iMadper> seek0515: gentoo耽误你生意
<seek0515> 大一 
<seek0515> 没事还早 小店搞了玩玩的 
<iMadper> imtxc_jixumang: 跳出来!
<iuiself> http://shop103336241.taobao.com
<iMadper> imtxc_jixumang: 你的nook hd+是多大的? 8忖?
<imtxc_jixumang> gfrog: 有没有开源的类似 mib browesr 的东西
<^k^> iuiself ... ⇪ 首页-小斌商铺-淘宝网
<imtxc> iMadper: 7
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的不是HD+
<seek0515> 对啊
<seek0515> 你们没事去看看 
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你是什么?
<imtxc> iMadper: HD+好像是9.7 我的是 HD
<seek0515> 搞得不好 我css没学呢  还有gimp我也不会  
<seek0515> 所以就简单的搞搞  
<iMadper> imtxc: hd+才199刀
<iMadper> imtxc: hd150刀. 我算算
<imtxc> iMadper: 当时以为那个太大，结果后来发现HD有点小
<iMadper> imtxc: $: echo "150 * 6.2" | bc  ==>  930.0
 * MeaCulpa Bettle for Wesnoth真心简单
<imtxc> iMadper: 又降价了？
<imtxc> iMadper: 我买的时候是199刀
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 全线降价了. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 全线降价50刀.
<iMadper> $: echo "50 * 6.2" | bc  ==>  310.0  降了三百块钱
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: ...
<skraito> hi all
<seek0515> hi
<skraito> hi
<^k^> skraito, 不要玩机器人
<skraito> how are you all
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧，差不多了，我买的是16G  1200
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ?
<^k^> skraito:点点点.  10:21 
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 你難度調到最高了麽。。。wesnoth
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩
<MeaCulpa> bc <<< '50*6.2'
<imtxc> iMadper: 那也差不多
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 我不是说游戏难度，我是说这个游戏没啥需要研究的
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: O
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: <<< 是啥意思
<gfrog> imtxc: 那是个啥？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: here-string
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<imtxc> iMadper: 它家是清仓不干了吧
<imtxc> gfrog: snmp 浏览器。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: -_-
<gfrog> imtxc: snmpwalker？
<MeaCulpa> dc比较好 
<MeaCulpa> dc -e '50 6.2 *p'
<MeaCulpa> 适合写脚本
<seek0515> 哎 你们都工作了么？
<imtxc> gfrog: http://imagebin.org/256636 这个 http://www.mg-soft.si/mgMibBrowserPE.html
<iuiself> 大三，居然听不懂你们讲什么，感觉好落后
<imtxc> iMadper: KPW什么时候降50刀我就入一个
<MeaCulpa> 是我们落后
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 啪儿叔～～
<imtxc> gfrog: 瓜儿
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
<seek0515> 大一 T.T
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, bc <<< 好用 
<iMadper> imtxc: 那东西没用. 
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: dc好用，参数比依靠shell好
<imtxc> iMadper: 看小说啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 买书. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 买书需要出门啊，坐车啊 累啊 而且贵
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在 z.cn 上也能买中文书了
<seek0515> 亚马逊啊 
<seek0515> 第一天买第二天到  
<imtxc> iMadper: z.cn也有中文的kindle书卖了
<gfrog> imtxc: snmpwalker 差不多。
<gfrog> imtxc: 不过没gui
<iMadper> imtxc: 我知道有. 不过没意思. 我不看小说.
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 不会dc... 我得看看去...
<imtxc> gfrog: 哦啊，我看看 棍儿刮～
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> 是不是 amazon 上买的kindle书可以退？
 * huntxu 重啟換內核
<imtxc> 估计taobao上那些都是买了然后退的主
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: iMadper 还是我大python好了。 python -c "print 50 * 6.2"
<iMadper> gfrog: ruby/perl也一样
<gfrog> imtxc: 退？ 不能吧，没见过
<iMadper> gfrog: 你启动python的时间比启动bc的长
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 弱暴, 人家dc/bc是定点运算
<imtxc> gfrog: 我看到 z.cn 上买了之后可以选择退货
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你还要上第三方库
<gfrog> imtxc: 米国版没见过。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 没有啊，都是__builtin__
<imtxc> 大佬们把你们买的书破解一下给我发发吧～～～ 求赞助
<archl> MeaCulpa:  酷帕
<archl> imtxc: 。。。
<seek0515> 家里面一堆纸质书没有看完呢
<seek0515> 我就不要了 
<gfrog> imtxc: 三国演义全本，送乃了
<imtxc> gfrog: 我有。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 自己z.cn上下吧。
<imtxc> gfrog: z.cn上的我有啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 瞅瞅你们花美刀买来的书
<gfrog> imtxc: 木拿美刀买过书
 * iMadper ruby起动速度好慢... 比python的还慢....
<gfrog> imtxc: kindle看小说还行。
<gfrog> imtxc: 看漫画和技术文档都是渣。
<seek0515> 有夜光的吧？
<imtxc> gfrog: ....
<seek0515> 技术文档还是电脑的好 
<imtxc> gfrog: 又要炫耀乃的ipad了
<kelvansun> quit
<gfrog> imtxc: kdx也能忍，缺点也是比较沉
 * gfrog 期待屏幕尺寸==ipad，重量==kindle的神器出现。
<imtxc> gfrog: 这到对，6寸实在小
<iMadper> 镁铝合金可以减轻重量, 但是关键的屏幕/电池重量很难减轻.
<archl> gfrog: 2块kindle合在一起的分屏。。。
<archl> lol
<seek0515> 你玩？
<gfrog> archl: 这得两只手抓着。
<archl> gfrog: 。。。
<archl> 2 kindle 合起来重量大概是 350g
 * archl 好奇，os x 有什么窗口操作法那么好？
<piggybox> archl: 什么叫窗口操作法？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用脚本怎样修改，last命令显示的文件：/var/log/wtmp 内容？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=429055 问题： 1.命令：last 默认情况下，是显示文件：/var/log/wtmp 内容。对否？ 也可以用命令：last -f /var/log/btmp 更改默认显示文件内容。 这两个文件有什么不同呢？ 2.这两个文件都是二进制文
<^k^> 件，用脚本怎样修改这两个文件的内容？ 统
<archl> piggybox: 就是比如说 按住 alt 可以拖动窗口
<archl> piggybox:  os x 上是？
<piggybox> archl: 意思是通过纯键盘操作窗口？
<archl> piggybox: 不是。是键盘鼠标一起用
<archl> piggybox: 或者怎么用都行。
<archl> piggybox: 就是操作窗口的好办法。。。
<piggybox> archl: 好像只有拖标题栏一种
<archl> piggybox: 。。。我只说例子，网上没搜到窗口操作法的对比，windows，linux和os x的对比都没有。
<iMadper> archl: y2b上面搜osx vs windows  估计有
<piggybox> archl: 还是说你是指在不同桌面上拖窗口？这个有快捷键的
<archl> piggybox: 不是，就是针对窗口管理器的对比。
<archl> iMadper: y2b是什么
<archl> 哦 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] youtube
<archl> 中国特产简写么。。。
<iMadper> 恩!
<piggybox> archl: 如果是同一个桌面上移动窗口，不觉得这个有必要占用一个键鼠快捷键啊
<archl> piggybox: 我很懒，按住 alt 左键拖，右键出菜单，中键改大小
<iwii> UbuntuTalk: xmpp的频道是多少？
<archl> piggybox: 反正左手要一直在键盘上操作着。。。所有图形软件都用到快捷键。。。
<piggybox> archl: 我明白了，osx下鼠标没这个功能，触摸板手势有这个
<archl> piggybox: 哦。这样呐。我不是说同样功能这事情。。:(  你能告诉我觉得os x下哪些窗口操作好用的么。除了戳角落之外
<yunfan_> ofan: 看了哥那篇文章了没?
<archl> iMadper:  挨妈拍的，你还在广东？
<piggybox> archl: 用的最多的就是键盘上那个切窗口的键f3, 还有shift+鼠标拖边可以等比例缩放窗口
<archl> piggybox: 等比例缩放？就是 zoom？
<piggybox> archl: 不是zoom，是resize
<mingli> 可以问个关于fork()函数的问题不？
<archl> piggybox: 哦。谢啦。
 * archl 这样发现 mozilla 软件在linux里 F3是搜索。。。
<gfrog> archl: 抄windows的快捷键。
<gfrog> archl: windows下，基本到哪都是F3就出搜索框了。
<archl> gfrog: 哦。不知道呐。
<archl> UNITY 真的抄袭么。 CTRL + F4 也是关闭了。
<archl> UNITY的快捷键启动程序不错。键盘也行。
<piggybox> gfrog: 苹果键盘那一排一直都是功能键，并非真的Fn键
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我在文件浏览器的地址栏输入smb://192.168.5.33.提示“找不到“/root/smb:/192.168.5. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=429058 Hi，各位大牛。 我在文件浏览器的地址栏输入smb://192.168.5.33.提示“找不到“/root/smb:/192.168.5.33，请检查拼写后重试。” 我以前有遇到过，但忘了怎么解决的，有谁遇到过
<^k^> 吗，怎么破 统计信息: 发表于 由 uxting — 2
<archl> Fn？
<piggybox> archl: F1, F2...F12
<archl> piggybox: 哦 因为 Fn是个键。
<cifer> 有没有人有兴趣讨论一下mp3
<robbin__> 讨论解码吗
<cifer> 嗯
<cifer> 还有mp3到底是不是免费的
<archl> cifer: 对用户免费，对发布者收费
<onlylove> MP3是有专利的
<onlylove> 在有的地区貌似MP3持有都不行
<onlylove> 反正根据不同地区的法律来的
<archl> onlylove: 新西兰不承认软件专利。
<archl> 最特殊的国家
<roylez> archl: 有毛特殊的
<roylez> archl: 新西兰好国家
<onlylove> archl: 你在袋鼠国的时候直接游过去啊
<roylez> archl: 印度不承认医药专利
<onlylove> 在新西兰，微软是不是没法起诉啊
<archl> roylez: 哦。。。
<cifer> archl: 写解码器的人要收费补？
<roylez> archl: 我同学的丈母娘得了白血病，一种药，从美国买25000人民币，印度2000
<archl> cifer: 你自己去看法律条文
<piggybox> archl: 除了美日，大部分国家都不承认软件专利
<archl> piggybox: 哦
<archl> roylez: 印度医疗免费？
<roylez> archl: 不免费
<seek0515> 中午该吃午饭了
<imtxc> roylez: 不是听说阿三全民医保么
<seek0515> 饿死了 
<cifer> 那印度应该没人爱搞医学科研
<seek0515> 还在上课说的 
<onlylove> 没专利就不搞了么
<archl> roylez: 克林顿卖药
<archl> cifer: 为啥？一定要赚大钱才搞？
<archl> cifer: 果然是中国人。。。
<seek0515> 大大们 现在计算机行业还赚钱么？
<archl> seek0515: 。。。
<imtxc> seek0515: 你在这里等等
<cifer> archl: 换作你，你搞？
<imtxc> seek0515: 等到下午
<archl> cifer: 习惯就搞。
<imtxc> seek0515: 或者再等两天
<archl> 喜欢就搞
<seek0515> 等两天干啥？
<seek0515> imtxc:？
<archl> seek0515: 行业赚和你能赚是2事，如果你问，大概你赚不到
<imtxc> seek0515: 你会看到赚到钱的人啊
<seek0515> archl:还是学生 
<imtxc> seek0515: 很多人会用 "/me 哎呀，还有两台 MBP 没送出去" 这样的语法来说话的
<archl> seek0515: 学生不是借口。我就没见过几个人能改习惯的。
<seek0515> imtxc: 好吧 
<archl> imtxc: 。。。
 * maplebeats 哎呀，还有两台 MBP 没送出去
<imtxc> seek0515: 也有人会用 "/me 哎呀，现在快餐都成了8块钱一盒了，怎么办，要不要吃" 这样的语法 比如我
<seek0515> archl:现在的我真赚不到钱 
<seek0515> imtxc:额 
<maplebeats> 你们在讨论啥
<imtxc> maplebeats: 人僧观
<maplebeats> 这年头要毛人生观啊
<seek0515> 人生观不要 价值观还是要的 
<archl> seek0515: 趁着还小去接难度大的赚钱任务，
<maplebeats> 能坑到钱才是王道啊
<seek0515> archl:到那边接啊 没技术 没人的 
<archl> seek0515: 网上老外。
<maplebeats> archl, 罗姐，怎么学英语啊
<seek0515> archl: 姐？
<nopcall_> 为什么现在google的dns里没有melpa.milkbox.net? 我前几天一起能访问的.
<seek0515> archl:网上老外能收么？ 到哪边接啊？
<archl> seek0515: 自己找办法。
<archl> maplebeats: 有动力就能学到。
<nopcall_> 追踪的时候断在了 219.158.4.14 这个是北京的联通IP.. 这是怎么回事呢?
<seek0515> archl: 哦哦  
<archl> maplebeats: 比如看没字幕的描述性视频。。。
<maplebeats> archl, 切
<seek0515> ？？
<archl> maplebeats: 切，个企鹅
<maplebeats> archl, 我说真的，我要跪求学英文
<Pudge> archl: 。。没字幕如何学。。
<maplebeats> 对头
<Pudge> maplebeats: 找部你爱看的电视剧，friends，或者越狱，都不错
<Pudge> maplebeats: 英文字幕网上有下的，打印出来，对着看
<Pudge> 当你不用看打印本也能听的时候，你就出山了
<maplebeats> Pudge, 都不爱看怎么办，准确的说，游戏比美剧有吸引力
<Pudge> maplebeats: game over
<Pudge> maplebeats: 网游穷三代，dota毁一生
<maplebeats> 哎，我尽力试试
<maplebeats> Pudge, 无奈。。。
<seek0515> 饿死了 
<Pudge> 其实也可以。。
<seek0515> 下了吃饭去了  大家午安 
<Pudge> maplebeats: 我法语进步最快的时候是上ggc跟老外一起dota。。各种喷人的话全学会了。
<maplebeats> Pudge, = =。
<maplebeats> 那我是不是应该去玩美服游戏
<seek0515> Pudge:0.0
<Pudge> maplebeats: 要语音，组团一起的那种，
<maplebeats> Pudge, 魔兽世界？
<Pudge> maplebeats: 参与他们的聊天
<maplebeats> 不错吧
<maplebeats> 懂起了
<archl> maplebeats: mumble
<Pudge> maplebeats: 你必须要成为团队核心，主力dps那种，不然没人叼你
<maplebeats> Pudge, !!!
<maplebeats> 这。。。
<Pudge> maplebeats: 这样语言起的快，
<maplebeats> 坑啊
<maplebeats> 先去吃饭。。。再去学校做毕设，英语的问题晚上再想~。~
<Pudge> maplebeats: 谁愿意天天带着腿比一起玩啊
<maplebeats> Pudge, 的确。。。找LOL美服玩算了
<mk3548208> clear
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 台式机装ubuntu后无法上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=429060 台式机装ubuntu后无法上网，而我的笔记本网上就没问题。 台式机正在用win8系统，为了装ubuntu还特意买了个硬盘，安装ubuntu后无法上网，“mentohust找不到服务器”。如果装fedora18 则是“ 电缆已拔出” 无法开启有线连接。 难
<^k^> 道是我的网卡的原因？但是win8下上网 …
<archl> maplebeats: 你行的，你就是那种人。
<maplebeats> archl, 罗姐，有兴趣帮我翻译一个文档不。。。
<iMadper> archl: 恩.
<iMadper> archl: 广州吃得好.
<Pudge> maplebeats: 提这种要求，你一天不离开irc，罗杰一天不敢浮出水面你信不信
<yunfan> 买了个usb无线网卡 150mbps
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 什么。。。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆
<maplebeats> archl, 我有一个通信文档要翻译。。。
<maplebeats> imtxc, 啥~
<imtxc> maplebeats: 亲亲
<hzform> Anyone here?
<imtxc> hzform: 饱饱
<imtxc> gfrog: momo  此番
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 来玩EQ2
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: WoW弱暴了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • networkmanager连接无线网络的时候需要输入本用户密码才能连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=429062 使用networkmanager连接无线网络的时候，必须要先输入本用户的密码，再输入wifi密码才能连接。怎么才能不用输入本用户密码？顺便说一下，我的networkmanager是sudo service network-manager restart启动
<^k^> 的，不加sudo检测不到无线网络，可能 …
<winjeg> 你的这个东西出问题了。
<winjeg> 忘记ubuntu怎么把networkmanager添加到开机服务里面了
<winjeg> funtoo的做法是 rc-update add NetworkManager
<winjeg> 你可以试试看行不行。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不行吧？
<MeaCulpa> winjeg: ...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] funtoo 和 ubuntu 差距太大了。
<MeaCulpa> winjeg: 你觉得有可能么...
<winjeg> 我也不知道...估计给我10分钟可以弄好。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ubuntu 的命令应该是和 funtoo 反过来的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是 update-rc 。
<winjeg> 哦。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 错了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是 update-rc.d 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] update-rc.d 服务名 defaults ，这样。
<winjeg> 哦，估计他这么加就好了，不用每次sudo了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 应该还是要 sudo 的吧？
<winjeg> 这样加的话，就开机启动了的，
<winjeg> 不用再开这个服务了的啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 哦。
<winjeg> 所以免去一步。
<MeaCulpa> 你拿一个os的命令去给另一个os用...
<winjeg> 同是Linux嘛
<winjeg> 大差不差。
<MeaCulpa> 还不如直接改autoexec.bat了
<winjeg> Ubuntu下面有没有 /etc/init.d/?
<hzform> irc消耗的网络带宽大吗？
<winjeg> #join ubuntu
<winjeg> 不好意思
<seek0515> 百度上面说不在怎么消耗网络带宽
<iwii> hzform: 每小时5k字节
<October21> 有谁玩过 KOreader 啊？
<imtxc> gfrog: http://imagebin.org/256647 这车怎么样
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃也要买车？
<imtxc> gfrog: 我学习学习 不买
<gfrog> imtxc: 这个卖骚的成分居多
<imtxc> gfrog: 。。。 你看能值多少钱而
<gfrog> imtxc: 光看轮子哪知道
<imtxc> gfrog: 好吧，我看到的图 看起来轮子很壮实啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 所以说卖骚的成分多，这胎估计上山一下就爆了吧。。
<imtxc> .......
<imtxc> gfrog: 丫号称昨天参加环团泊湖了呢
<seek0515> 早上那个跟我要渣雷的会员的啊？
<imtxc> seek0515: 你有渣雷会员么 给我啊
<seek0515> 上午你没跟我要啊 
<seek0515> 我有的  
<seek0515> 你现在要用？
<imtxc> seek0515: 不用
<imtxc> seek0515: 我就是喜欢讨东西玩
<seek0515> 用的时候跟我要八 
<seek0515> 好吧 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: debian 7出了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求各位大神前来帮忙，现在就卡在这里了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=429065 我是第一次在xp上安装ubuntu，版本是13.04，我做了这些工作：解压grub4dos压缩包将以下文件grldr　menu.lst 　 grldr.mbr 　 grub.exe 拷贝到C盘（其中前两个文件是必需的，后两个文件网上有些资料说不需要，为 了保险
<^k^> 起见还是放上吧，反正也没什么坏处 …
<seek0515> 刚刚怎么下了 
<seek0515> 晕死 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在的工作电脑，想重装系统要全盘抹信息，拜PGP所赐，尼玛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我一后再也不在笔记本上放东西了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我前天把我自己的笔记本的屏幕捏爆了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 你的一些资源啊 素材啊什么的都要删了么
<imtxc> seek0515: 看看看
<imtxc> seek0515: 看到了么，
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 备份
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我也换过，时间久了就捏爆换掉
<seek0515> imtxc:  好吧 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 700块
<imtxc> seek0515: 看看看！！ 继续看
<iwii> 什么是gpg
<imtxc> seek0515: 我给你说的语法 想起来了么
<^k^> iwii: define:gpg http://g.cn The GNU Privacy Guard (GnuPG) is a free replacement for PGP.
<imtxc> 什么是炫富
<seek0515> imtxc: 我懂了 
<^k^> imtxc: define:炫富 http://g.cn 炫富展示、炫耀财富。“这是一个炫富的时代。”一位学者说。上海一男子在博客里炫耀 自己狂买名牌的奢侈生活，还用大叠百元人民币来点烟。他张贴照片炫耀自己的 ...
<iwii> http://my.oschina.net/lintur/blog/31954
<^k^> iwii ... ⇪ GPT磁盘与MBR磁盘区别!!! - 林子 池塘 溪水在旁边流淌着…… - 开源中国社区
<^k^> iwii ... ⇪ GPT磁盘与MBR磁盘区别!!! - 林子 池塘 溪水在旁边流淌着…… - 开源中国社区
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今天要给公司的台式机大升级了...
<roylez> imtxc: 烧自己的钱点烟的人最好了。用自己的损失来帮助抑制通胀
<imtxc> roylez: ... 还能这样。。。。
<imtxc> roylez: 多捏捏～～ 
<seek0515> imtxc:其实这两个链接都没有链接起来 
<archl> MeaCulpa:  roylez  时常备份啊，2个移动硬盘实时同步
<yunfan> roylez: 大力金刚指搞定了?
<imtxc> roylez: 你们的财产需要消耗消耗了，不然总给我们平均了
<yunfan> archl: MeaCulpa rsync.net
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我本来windows里有cygwin跑rsync
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 最近被杀毒软件作掉了
<roylez> yunfan: 反正屏幕是爆了。送修了，700没了
<imtxc> seek0515: 你要多观察
<imtxc> seek0515: 比如在谈话间不经意的流露出自己有两块移动硬盘的人，就是需要被革命的对象
<seek0515> 哈哈 
<roylez> yunfan: 等这个笔记本退休了，我就不买电脑了，买一个酷豆u盘装linux，专门放公司的电脑上。跳槽拔出来就好
<hzform> iwii: 每小时5k字节啊。。。真节省流量啊
<hzform> irc有手机版的吗？
<seek0515> 有的  
<dnf> Androirc
<seek0515> imtxc: 要好好的观察 
<dnf> 我这延迟好高
<iwii> hzform: 是啊 , 这个频道差不多，有些频道消息数量 * 2
<imtxc> 什么是跳槽
<^k^> imtxc: define:跳槽 http://g.cn 跳槽-“跳槽”一词因其新鲜、生动、俏皮，很快挤占了“换工作”、“换单位”之类用语的 位置，《现代汉语词典》修订版更将其收编门下。然而《现代汉语词典》是一本异常干净 的 ...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那是个服务啊 不过有点贵 1800USD /T years
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 只用脚本语言，可否获取用户的账户信息？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=429066 如： 在网页嵌入些脚本语句，可以获取浏览网站的用户账户信息么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-05-06 13:08
<yunfan> roylez: 那个库豆u盘是android的吧
<roylez> 什么是imtxc渣
<^k^> roylez: define:imtxc渣 http://g.cn 2013年1月27日 ... [02:18] <imtxc> yunfan: 早=== qos is now known as qos|away [02:19] <roylez_> imtxc: 渣渣[02:20] <imtxc> roylez_: 基席早，哥又出院了。 [02:20] ...
<roylez> yunfan: 我说的是 sandisk cz33
<dnf> seek1505,观察什么
<yunfan> roylez: 还是盒子方便 最好弄个android盒子 进去就是个terminal这个吊
<seek0515> 什么是观察
<^k^> seek0515: define:观察 http://g.cn 觀察是一種生物（例如：人類）的感知或智慧累積的活動，以不同的感官（如眼睛）凡 感覺特定的現象從而歸納出知識到某個先前的知識與觀念架構內以作出判斷。
<seek0515> 这个有点强大 
<seek0515> 哈哈 
<dnf> 恩
<seek0515> 什么是酷豆u盘
<^k^> seek0515: define:酷豆u盘 http://g.cn Sandisk闪迪CZ33 8G 酷豆U盘】,赠送专属加密软件及2GB云存储空间小巧简约便携 存储让您后顾无忧新蛋中国,新蛋网提供闪迪SanDiskSDCZ33-008G-Z35正品 ...
<seek0515> 这个上面还有广告说的 
<yunfan> roylez: sandisk的可以升级固件不
<yunfan> roylez: 其实有个更碉堡的思路 用手机
<seek0515> 我记得sandisk 这个没有量产固件好像 
<yunfan> roylez: 弄个android app可以模拟成usb iso 然后手机提供个预制的iso文件 插电脑上就可以启动
<yunfan> 这个系统还可以走usbnet 通过手机上网
<roylez> yunfan: ....预制iso不能升级不爽
<seek0515> yunfan:这个是什么系统啊？
<yunfan> roylez: 那个所谓的预制是模拟出来的啊
<roylez> yunfan: 如果能把手机存储卡里装的系统专门用来开机用，那就不错...
<yunfan> roylez: 在你手机这边可以随便改嘛  这样你可以通过手机加载最新的iso以及搭配其他的软件
<imtxc> 擦
<yunfan> roylez: 那你手机怎么开机？ 你还是要用手机模拟的
<yunfan> 手机不开机 资源浪费80%
<imtxc> 什么是渣席
<^k^> imtxc: define:渣席 http://g.cn 【Empty~spinit】<渣渣席>是个jian逼. 只看楼主. 收藏. 回复. 慕席年. 很软很受很好扑 很恶心很白痴很渣渣. 回复. 我也说一句. 贴吧公益. 琉璃苣の月. 阿诺0.0. 回复 收起 ...
<yunfan> 你甚至可以让手机模拟usd hdd
<imtxc> 什么是基席
<seek0515> 这个貌似很强大 
<yunfan> 这样你可以有/ 一个分区 和/usr这个可写分区
<^k^> imtxc: define:基席 http://g.cn 5.0稀有精英斯基席克在哪？5.0稀有精英斯基席克掉落. 2012-10-18 13:39:12 作者： Kapo 文章来源：本站原创 责任编辑：Kapo. 魔兽世界5.0稀有精英斯基席克在哪？
<seek0515> 。。。。
<onlylove> roylez: 你用优盘装，用啥FS啊，会不会有写入寿命什么的
<yunfan> 什么是什么是什么是
<imtxc> 什么是基roylez 
<onlylove> 你们不玩机器人行不
<yunfan> 什么是什么是什么是x
<^k^> yunfan: define:什么是什么是 http://g.cn 要學習Linux之前，還是得要瞭解一下Linux的相關歷史才行喔！
<seek0515> 哈哈  
<^k^> yunfan: define:什么是什么是x http://g.cn 這時史托曼又想：不論是什麼軟體， 都得要進行編譯成為二進位檔案(binary program )後才 ... 所謂的XFree86其實是 X Window System + Free + x86的整合名稱呢！
<yunfan> 看来机器人是用固定前缀匹配 烂
<onlylove> 看，玩傻了吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 你还想让它死掉啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 取乐
<alpha080> 什么是傻kk
<^k^> alpha080: define:傻kk http://g.cn 傻kk. 水瓶座的鱼. 回复. 我也说一句. 玩AK的狙神. 我来了. 回复 收起回复. 我也说 一句. 水瓶座的鱼. - -最近在忙啥。？ 回复 收起回复. 我也说一句. 玩AK的狙神 ...
<imtxc> yunfan: 侬什么时候会南方去
<yunfan> imtxc: 大概今年或者明年
<seek0515> 南京么？
<yunfan> imtxc: 侬有路子得哇？
 * yunfan 南京是loser city
<alpha080> yunfan: 不搞围棋鸟？
<yunfan> alpha080: 哪里有这么快就学会了？？
<roylez> yunfan: .... http://bbs.wuyou.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=197424&extra=&page=1
<yunfan> alpha080: 那我不成神通了
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 让手机USB直接启动电脑不再是梦！ - USB启动区 - 无忧启动论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<imtxc> yunfan: 我不去南方，帝都这个气候热得就受不了了
<yunfan> imtxc: 一看就知道你地理没好好学 我国气候的特点是 夏季普遍高温
<alpha080> yunfan: 会c#不？
<yunfan> alpha080: 不会 不走这条路
<alpha080> 蛮问下，看到有人用c#写了个围棋软件
<yunfan> roylez: 你要把手机只是当作一个u盘用 还不如用你的sandisk
<seek0515> yunfan: 那你搞神马的啊？
<imtxc> yunfan: 关键闷啊
<yunfan> seek0515: web
<alpha080> 南方闷，北方燥
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个到是 要看个人 北方还要加湿器呢
<yunfan> 不过我作为一个南方人居然不需要 lol
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 还加  那不挂了
<alpha080> 我家里湿度长期90+%.。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 你的中文理解能力有极大问题 不过话说你要去南方混混？
<yunfan> roylez: 找到了  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2196707
<imtxc> yunfan: ……………… 不要去
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ ti: [APP][2.2+] DriveDroid - host ISO/IMG files to boot your PC from - xda-developers
<imtxc> yunfan: 那边听说很潮，北京的潮我已经受不了了
<roylez> yunfan: 这个我也找到了
<yunfan> imtxc: 北京还潮？ 我去年买了个表!
<roylez> yunfan: 这个不着急。等我的电脑退休的时候，找个usb 3.0的类似酷豆体型的
<yunfan> roylez: 我要44这个 
<roylez> yunfan: 44？
<imtxc> yunfan: 次我，你也说了，要看个人啊
<yunfan> roylez: 试试
<yunfan> imtxc: 你简直是禽兽啊  北京还叫潮
<roylez> yunfan: 你要试drive droid？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • DraftSight打开CAD乱码、我已安装了win7下所有字体 求解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=429069 DraftSight打开CAD乱码、我已安装了win7下所有字体求解决方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 linbin95 — 2013-05-06 13:24
<yunfan> roylez: 42
<imtxc> yunfan: 你去我家呆呆，对比对比就知道
<roylez> yunfan: 恩，我也想试试
<yunfan> imtxc: 额 你回家果然是要做骆驼的
<roylez> yunfan: 可行的话，可以抛弃我那个2G的万能启动盘了
<yunfan> roylez: 我还想到了 他可以把你的/home分区挂到手机里 这样你的ssh key这种重要东西可以随时携带 随时毁灭
<imtxc> yunfan: 年降水300mm以下
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你们喝水靠什么？
<imtxc> yunfan: 窖，听过么
<imtxc> yunfan: 地上挖个坑，下雨了把水收集起来，以后慢慢喝
<imtxc> 所以，北京太潮了啊啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你来我们那定居吧 你们活着太受苦了
<gfrog> imtxc: 北京还潮？ 我擦。。
<roylez> yunfan: 有了这drive droid，我换 iphone 的可能性可以去屎了
<imtxc> yunfan: 应该是我们习惯了，去你们那里太潮
<gfrog> imtxc: 您从沙漠里来？
<imtxc> gfrog: 我家年降水300mm以下啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 在沙漠化的边缘
<seek0515> 。。。。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 难道您姓仙，名人掌？
<palomino|working> ....
<imtxc> 话说300还是平均的吧，就我那里，估计150左右
<seek0515> 先下 上课去了 
<yunfan> roylez: 我希望他能增加一点别的usb设备模拟
<imtxc> gfrog: 300,还是有一部分地区在四川附近，那边降雨较多，才平均出来的数值
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<yunfan> imtxc: 可怜
<palomino|working> 难受啊 roylez 
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
<roylez> palomino|working: 咋啦？吃草嚼到沙子啦？
<archl> yunfan: 。。。
<imtxc> palomino|working: 来一发
<palomino|working> .... imtxc 
<archl> palomino|working: 你不反刍吧。
<gfrog> imtxc: 原来是甘肃的孩儿。
<palomino|working> 五肢无力
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩啊
<gfrog> palomino|working: 五肢。。。 破马sama乃好大只。
<yunfan> roylez: 那个作者还开发minecraft插件
<imtxc> palomino|working: ...................
<roylez> yunfan: drivedroid的作者么？
<palomino|working> .....
<yunfan> roylez: 是的 有两个作者 f开头那个居然是 permission插件的作者
<archl> imtxc: 甘肃孩儿装。
<imtxc> archl: 怎么装
<imtxc> archl: 干旱是事实嘛，也热，但是我家里热不出汗 在帝都一热就一身汗。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 你在家里模式不一样 帝都有水补充
<imtxc> 。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 你在家里就切换到省水休眠模式
<hulu> 谁了解 virtualbox
<archl> yunfan: 让我想起那个古怪的小说 沙丘
<imtxc> yunfan: ..
<yunfan> archl: 哈
<yunfan> roylez: 这个也不错  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.overlook.android.fing&feature=related_apps
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ ti: Fing - Network Tools - Google Play 上的 Andr​​oid 应用
<hulu> 谁在用 virtualbox
<yunfan> roylez: drivedroid的付费版本是1.28usd 我觉得如果可用 可以考虑付费
<roylez> yunfan: 好软件都没人知道啊
<roylez> yunfan: 还有一帮 moron 买u盘的时候就嚎“能不能量产”啊
<hulu> 难道没人用 virtualbox
<yunfan> roylez: 因为好软件的作者没功夫去搞营销啊 何况他搞这么多项目
<yunfan> roylez: 嘿嘿
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<yunfan> roylez: 我来下个tinycore玩玩
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEBMlXRjhZY
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: VimSpeak Demo - YouTube
<dnf> j
<piggybox> roylez: 很cool, 不过这样会不会吵到同事
<sjd_zeus> virtualbox干嘛
<dnf> 手机上怎么自动补全
<hulu> sjd_zeus: 了解 virtualbox ?
<sjd_zeus> 简单用过，不能说了解呀
<roylez> hulu: 葫芦娃
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 酸豇豆
<hulu> 我用 4.2.12，但是在 Windows 8 安装完 addtion 后就不能看到登录画面了
<sjd_zeus> 启动就黑屏？
<hulu> sjd_zeus: 不是黑屏
<huntxu> roylez: 什麽叫做量產？
<hulu> sjd_zeus: 是看不到登录画面
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 蛋疼
<roylez> huntxu: 你去渣东上问那些买u盘的吧
<onlylove> 如果不用gnome和kde以及xfce，笔记本上怎么实现电源管理
<xiaogang> 干嘛要电源管理
<imtxc> 量产之后u盘就怎么了
<onlylove> 你妈不要电源管理你笔记本用电池很快电量就耗尽了，独立显卡的热量就可以煎蛋了
<onlylove> 不要电源管理，出那么个东西好看啊
<Guest45420> 笔记本电池早就用不上半个小时了
<yunfan> roylez: 哥要重启了
<onlylove> 那独立显卡呢，不考虑么
<onlylove> 如果是台机才懒得考虑这些问题
<roylez> yunfan: drivedroid？
<eexpress> 来了
<onlylove> 拜神
<eexpress> mm
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<imtxc> eexpress: 神
<eexpress> 乖，都发钱
<imtxc> eexpress: 给我发用rpi融出来的金子就好
<trying> test
<^k^> trying:点点点.  14:55 
<imtxc> trying: pass
<trying> Login incorrect.
<trying> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTnmVhkMmFQ&hd=1
<^k^> trying ... ⇪ RAF'S PERFECT GIRLFRIEND - YouTube
<eexpress2> 有好玩的没
<aug> 你要什么好玩的啊
<roylez> eexpress2: 2神
<^k^> 新 东北校区 • 沈阳工业大学 报个到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=429088 统计信息: 发表于 由 恐怖小僵尸 — 2013-05-06 14:51
<huntxu> roylez: 不是神2了麽
<eexpress2> @@
<eexpress2> 破网络
<huntxu> onlylove: 你的實現電源管理是什麽意思。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 就是像gnome-powermanager或者xfce-power-manager一样的东西，pm-utils之类的
<onlylove> huntxu: 可以让CPU和显卡自动降频省电的东西
<huntxu> onlylove: 把內核的降頻打開不就完了
<onlylove> huntxu: 那要编译内核啊，如果我只是netinstall，然后只要一个X和awesome
<huntxu> 顯卡降頻不清楚，估計顯卡廠商有工具？
<huntxu> onlylove: 一般內核都帶了電源管理的模塊啊。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 哎呀……说不明白了……
<jusss> 有人用lxde没
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<onlylove> huntxu: 总之，我的意思是，就用awesome（或者别的openbox之类）一个wm，然后在笔记本上装，
<huntxu> onlylove: 這和你用什麽wm無關
<eexpress2> .
<jusss> eexpress2: 2？
<huntxu> wm又不負責電源管理，怎麽會扯到一起
<onlylove> huntxu: 那gnome和xfce的power-manager组件是怎么解
<onlylove> huntxu: 对，wm不负责，所以要找到DE里面负责的
<huntxu> onlylove: 用的也是內核提供的接口啊。。。
<onlylove> 神这下不二了？
<jusss> eexpress: 1？
<eexpress> 你们这帮家伙
<jusss> eexpress: 下载的iso可以不装de吗
<huntxu> onlylove: 用cpufreq模塊
<jusss> eexpress: 比如下载了kde的iso能不装kde吗？
<eexpress> alternative的可以
<hrzhu> power-manager不是有命令行工具的嗎 pm-打頭的 有很多
<jusss> eexpress: alternative是啥，忘了
<eexpress> 非desktop/netinstall的
<eexpress> 打字麻烦
<eexpress> 不准问我
<onlylove> huntxu: 我知道要装laptop-mode-tools，cpufreqtils cpufreqd还有pm-utils
<jusss> eexpress: 可是我去找bt下载的iso里好像没alternative呀，只有那四个发型版 gnome kde xfce lxde
<huntxu> onlylove: 那不就完了 =.=
<eexpress> momo 乐乐。我回家睡觉
<jusss> eexpress: 别跑呀
<onlylove> jusss: 二货，你选择expert安装，然后在选择软件包的时候只选择base-system或者什么都不选，不就完了
<jusss> onlylove: 出现那个选项的时候，有的框前面是星号
<jusss> onlylove: 有的是空白
<onlylove> jusss: 你把星星去了就不装了
<onlylove> jusss: 明白了不
<onlylove> jusss: 你要装什么，就打上星星
<jusss> onlylove: 怎么去掉？每次我都以为用enter去掉然后每次都装上
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是啥都不选，也就那么回事，不过到时候就一个console怕你玩不了
<onlylove> jusss: space
<jusss> onlylove: space是去掉？
<onlylove> jusss: 用空格键，选掉，然后用tab选择下一步
<onlylove> jusss: 选择和取消都是space
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<jusss> onlylove: 这样就能只装X和wm，不错
<onlylove> jusss: 我早想那么干，就是愁power-manager的问题，把所有的pm模块都装了还是不放心，最后还是弄了个xfce
<jusss> onlylove: …我也想这么干
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]菜鸟向各位大神求助了TAT http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=429098 [相关背景] 1.Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS； 2.XFCE； 3.DELL PRECISION T7500； 4.普通上网时需要告诉网管中心物理地址，然后得到一个ip地址，笔记本把ip地址改了之后，直接插上网线就能上网的这种模式； [预期目标] 1.把这台机器设置上网
<^k^> ； 2.楼上的一台XP可以远程控制它； …
<onlylove> jusss: 很好，我告诉你该怎么搞了，你可以放心做小白鼠了
<trying> 請問在 Linux 顯示 /dev/sda5 的 Used=100%, 該怎麼辦?
<jusss> onlylove: …
<palomino|working> 加硬盘?
<jusss> onlylove: 一起吧
<onlylove> jusss: 我网络不方便，丫的3g流量太贵
<jusss> onlylove: gtk之类用装吗
<onlylove> jusss: 我等十一回家搞
<onlylove> jusss: 你如果要装gtk软件，会自动装的，qt也一样
<hrzhu> gtk大部分軟件不能用的
<jusss> onlylove: 不装
<hrzhu> 除非不用x 不然總歸會用到gtk軟件的
<onlylove> jusss: 那你就apt-get install gimp，你试试装不装
<onlylove> jusss: 反正我装stellarium的时候自动装qt了
<jusss> onlylove: 浏览器会用到qt gtk之类不
<onlylove> jusss: FF应该用gtk
<onlylove> jusss: 或者不用
<jusss> onlylove: 这两天给我的本本装wheezy
<jusss> onlylove: 正好试下
<hrzhu> firefox明顯gtk
<hrzhu> 不裝gtk還不如xorg也不要裝了
<onlylove> jusss: libgtk应该会装的，我在虚拟机里面的系统里面有
<jusss> onlylove: 还有那个法国佬让我试的那个苦b的n卡
<onlylove> jusss: 我的虚拟机里面就有x和fluxbox还有iceweasel
<onlylove> jusss: n卡啊……那个不知道啊……
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<jusss> onlylove: 小白鼠~
<onlylove> jusss: 木办法啊，我没有n卡
<jusss> onlylove: 万一那个nvidia苦b的驱动跑不了，我就…
<onlylove> jusss: nv的人不会那么二吧
<onlylove> jusss: 还有bbb不是
<jusss> onlylove: 可以在安装wheezy的时候把win7的f盘删掉做/吗
<jusss> onlylove: 在win7里没发现怎么删掉f盘
<onlylove> jusss: 我这样和你说，/必须是primary或者boot必须是
<onlylove> jusss: 但是你的win7里面的f明显是logic
<jusss> onlylove: /用logic
<onlylove> jusss: 在计算机上右键，管理，然后打开控制台里面有个磁盘管理
<jusss> onlylove: 双系统，/只能用logic吧
<onlylove> jusss: 里面随便搞，搞坏了机器就起不来了，你正好重来
<onlylove> jusss: 我的双系统就是/是primary
<jusss> onlylove: 这…
<jusss> onlylove: 你是啥双系统？
<jusss> onlylove: win不是p+e吗
<aug> 安装个ubuntu13.4至少需要多大空间
<jusss> onlylove: 还有不知把grub装logic里还是mbr
<onlylove> jusss: C和/是primary
<jusss> onlylove: 你先装debian？
<seek0515> 有没有人做网页开发的啊？
<jusss> onlylove: 你装win的时候没把硬盘全用了
<jusss> onlylove: 然后用剩余的硬盘分了个primary然后装root？
<onlylove> jusss: 傻子才全用，我把grub装在/上，到时候重装windows把/激活下直接恢复双启动，只要分区大小不改就没事
<onlylove> seek0515: 网页开发？这边系统开发的多一点……你用啥开发网页
<jusss> onlylove: 但买的本自带的系统都给你全用…
<onlylove> jusss: 自带的？删掉啊，又不是正版
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在的win把硬盘全占了，我可以把logic删掉建个primary吗
<onlylove> jusss: 可以，先把logic删掉，然后压缩ext
<huntxu> jusss: 能用就行，何必折騰。。。
<jusss> …
<onlylove> jusss: 到时候会显示未分配，黑色的一般的，删掉logic后在ext里面是浅绿的
<jusss> onlylove: 可以在安装的时候删logic吗？
<jusss> onlylove: 不会在win里删
<hrzhu> linux沒必要裝載primary的 分個大的邏輯分區用lvm管理就行了
<onlylove> jusss: 那样会不会搞定ext就不知道了，而且那样是不是能在/上装grub也是问题，就是装上估计也不能启动，到时候只能试试在mbr上装
<jusss> onlylove: …
<jusss> onlylove: 那我还是把它装logic里吧
<onlylove> jusss: 所以为了以后方便，建议你把/装在主分区，同时把grub装根分区，
<onlylove> jusss: 你装在ligic以后重装windows你知道意味着啥
<jusss> onlylove: 重装win只动primary
<jusss> onlylove: extended不动
<onlylove> jusss: grub就没了
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<jusss> onlylove: mbr…
<jusss> onlylove: grub装root，需要在win里装grub4dos吧
<onlylove> jusss: win7可以用bcdedit，装grub4dos太麻烦
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 就是用bcdedit也比直接激活/麻烦
<onlylove> jusss: 有个easybcd你去看下
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，我看看
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 桌面环境的几个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=429100 gnome，kde都是建立在x上的桌面环境，属于重量级桌面，还有像xfce，lxde等是轻量级桌面，那fvwm和openbox这样的也是轻量级桌面呢还是属于x一个层次上的，也就是窗口管理器。 不知道上面我说得概念对不对，请大家来讨论讨论 统计信息
<^k^> : 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-05-06 15:33 …
<onlylove> jusss: 记得分区的时候把home单独分出来，你知道什么意思
<freeflying> imtxc: 瞎摸啥啊
<onlylove> 嘛，把桌面环境当成带了一堆附赠品的窗口管理器，把窗口管理器当成只提供窗口管理器的桌面环境就可以了。
<onlylove> 这回复经典
<jusss> 破手机自动关机了~
<abinez> 在街上遇到这样的事情怎么办？要你证明你随身携带的电脑是你的？
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130506/000064.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 男子被警察当街拦检 要求证明所携电脑是自己的_新闻_腾讯网
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 男子被警察当街拦检 要求证明所携电脑是自己的_新闻_腾讯网
<onlylove> abinez: 这怎么证明啊
<palomino|working> ......
<abinez> 要是你电脑没开机密码
<palomino|working> 比如列举出硬盘上的文件?
<onlylove> abinez: 难道要告诉police哪个盘里面的那个文件夹里面有xx内容
<abinez> 而且你桌面又有很多文件
<abinez> 你记不锝的话
<abinez> 你死定了
<abinez> 如果你的电脑有开机密码，
<abinez> 你可以通过开机密码证明是你的
<onlylove> abinez: 请证明你钱包里的人民币是你的！说出第一张人民币的号码
<jusss> adam8157: notice？
<abinez> ？？？？
<adam8157> jusss: 嗯, 这个可以notice
<abinez> 那样子啊，
<jusss> adam8157: 频道notice呀
<onlylove> abinez: 当警察让我证明穿在身上的衣服是我自已的时，我该如何证明？
<adam8157> jusss: 是啊
<abinez> jusss: 我就证明过饭菜票是我的，因为我读书的时候，我的饭菜票被同学偷了
<adam8157> onlylove: 让他闻味儿
<jusss> adam8157: 好长时间没见hamo了
<abinez> 然后校警让我证明那些饭菜票是我的
<abinez> 要是说不对数目
<abinez> 就不是我的
<jusss> abinez: 你怎么证明
<onlylove> abinez: http://comment5.news.qq.com/comment.htm?site=news&id=40824927
<onlylove> abinez: 新闻哪里有评论有意思
<abinez> 我记得里面有两张一毛的彩票，和一张2两的饭票，其余的都是5毛钱和4两的饭菜票了
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 这同学也...
<onlylove> adam8157: 那个有意思么……
<adam8157> onlylove: 据说礼品不少
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<onlylove> adam8157: 要不去看看？
<adam8157> onlylove: 有可能啊
<jusss> adam8157: 我想去
<adam8157> jusss: 去吧
<onlylove> adam8157: 光盘什么的不稀罕，弄件衣服？
<jusss> adam8157: 但是没在北京…
<adam8157> onlylove: 有T恤
<huntxu> adam8157: 貌似很遠。。。
<adam8157> jusss: 打个飞的
<adam8157> huntxu: 上次gcc那儿
<jusss> adam8157: 飞…
<huntxu> adam8157: 你早上出現在西二旗麽，路上看到一個人很像你 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 不会啊, 我从中关村走到海淀黄庄而已
<jusss> onlylove: 你在北京
<adam8157> huntxu: 你想我太多出现幻觉了吧
<jusss> onlylove: 你可以去拿t和贴纸
<huntxu> adam8157: 滾粗
<onlylove> jusss: 我在北京一年多了啊
<jusss> onlylove: 我没在，拿不了t和贴纸了…
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪天？
<onlylove> jusss: 其实不想去……没啥意思
<huntxu> adam8157: 入場送t否
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛 adam8157 
<onlylove> gfrog: 本周六
<jusss> onlylove: 白给t呀
<adam8157> huntxu: 5.11
<adam8157> gfrog: 5.11
<gfrog> onlylove: 擦，赶不上了，回家。
<onlylove> jusss: adam说过，你非要给自己打上码农的记号么
<jusss> onlylove: 关键是白给
<gfrog> onlylove: 其实是机油gaoji会，机油自然会很爽。
<jusss> onlylove: 顺便看有没有妹子
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，想看妹子我给游戏公会里面的妹子打个电话约出来就好了
<jusss> onlylove: …
<onlylove> jusss: 我觉得蹭网才是正经事，蹭网装系统
<seek0515> 蹭网 。。
<seek0515> 我觉得没有必要呀 
<jusss> adam8157: 13.10也开party吧
<adam8157> jusss: 应该会吧
<onlylove> jusss: 再就是认识下人，看看有没有机会去搜狐，看到有sohu的演讲
<onlylove> jusss: 金山不是很指望，因为wps是开发的
<huntxu> adam8157: 是不是入場送t啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 正好想買衣服
<jusss> onlylove: 你可以去
<adam8157> huntxu: 我给你一件就是了
<onlylove> huntxu: 一般不会，应该是互动给
<huntxu> adam8157: 170/175都可以，LOL
<jusss> 互动…
<onlylove> jusss: 回答问题啥的
<adam8157> huntxu: 啊? 我记得是155吧
<huntxu> adam8157: æ­»
<jusss> adam8157: 我180
<onlylove> adam8157: 人有那么矮么
<jusss> onlylove: 不会linux咋办…
<abinez> http://finance.qq.com/a/20130506/000511.htm
<huntxu> adam8157: 按身高是穿170的，但是肩寬是175的。。。
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 小肥羊卷入羊肉掺假门 假肉成本不到纯肉50%_财经_腾讯网
<adam8157> huntxu: 你受, 所以小号的合适
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，你都打算只装X和wm了，还说不会，你让那些照着鸟哥抄命令的怎么活
<huntxu> adam8157: 我明顯攻的好吧
<abinez> 吃羊肉没想到是吃老鼠肉哇
<jusss> onlylove: 大家都去面基了，唉
<huntxu> adam8157: 最直接的証據就是我有女朋友 LOL
<roylez> adam8157: 听说你最喜欢吃东来顺了？
<adam8157> roylez: 没有啊
<seek0515> 从不吃羊肉 
<roylez> huntxu: 形婚？
<jusss> onlylove: 我要是也在北京多好
<adam8157> roylez: 最近吃的羊肉都是内蒙空运过来的
<seek0515> 吃的羊肉 也是自己家买的大的羊肉 
<huntxu> roylez: ...
<seek0515> 说的我肚子饿了 
<onlylove> jusss: 北京来吸收pm2.5？
<abinez> 嗯，我们吃的羊肉都是现杀现卖的
<seek0515> 。。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 来帮忙吸吸2.5
<jusss> onlylove: 额，被你这么一说，不在北京挺好的
<roylez> adam8157: https://github.com/coolwanglu/pdf2htmlEX
<seek0515> 还是我盐城的好 每天都是优质空气  
<roylez> adam8157: 这东西无敌了
<adam8157> roylez: 确实
<onlylove> 当年的伦敦都没这么牛
<jusss> onlylove: 那北京的肺病很多吧
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道啊，没去医院
<onlylove> jusss: 反正上次公会聚会，有个湖南来的妹子带着口罩还是不舒服
<abinez> 山上有一大群的黑山羊
<abinez> 过几天，叫人合伙杀一头羊
<abinez> roylez: 无法打开
<abinez> 当年的伦敦只是大雾而已
<abinez> 被称为雾都
<abinez> 远离都市
<^k^> abinez:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<onlylove> abinez: ＋q了，说的啥呢
<iMadper> adam8157: 求多一件衣服. 180的. 
<adam8157> iMadper: 你那么受 180啥啊
<abinez> onlylove: 我说的是远离都市，珍惜生命
<iMadper> adam8157: 要亮骚红 或者 2b黄, 总之不要小受绿
<onlylove> abinez: 远离都市，那样就远离工作了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<onlylove> abinez: 到时候别说养家糊口，怎么养活自己都是问题
<abinez> 远离都市也是有工作的
<onlylove> abinez: 种花么
<iMadper> adam8157: 我1.78的身高, 不要180的衣服?
<onlylove> iMadper: 175
<abinez> 比如上山砍柴，下田插秧
<abinez> 网络的时代了，你还可以文艺一点
<iMadper> onlylove: 我喜欢穿宽松的. 
<onlylove> iMadper: T一般大一点，而且你的身高就是穿175的
<abinez> iMadper: ？
<iMadper> abinez: ??
<abinez> 宽松的比较舒服
<abinez> 是么
<onlylove> abinez: 哦，宽松的可以当风筝，风一大就飞了
<abinez> ???
<onlylove> 稍微大一点点就好
<iMadper> onlylove: 你给我飞一个试试?!
<onlylove> iMadper: 我一般穿的稍微大一点
<seek0515> onlylove:你玩魔兽？
<abinez> iMadper: T他就飞了
<onlylove> iMadper: 离着宽松还有一段距离
<iMadper> onlylove: 宽松的好呀...
<onlylove> abinez: 要不要imadper踢你下
<abinez> 肥版非洲大陆
<iMadper> 我踢不到呀...
<abinez> onlylove: 我没说要飞
<onlylove> iMadper: 我穿宽松的穿了好久了，明明78的腰围一直穿85腰围的裤子
<iMadper> abinez又不是我学校的, 怎么t
<iMadper> onlylove: 裤子我不穿宽松的. 
<iMadper> onlylove: 没安全感. 
<abinez> 85腰围？看成是85胸围了
<abinez> LOL
<onlylove> iMadper: 没啥，裤带勒紧点就是
<abinez> 多吃两碗就行
<onlylove> seek0515: 不玩魔兽
<abinez> 把小肚子吃得鼓起来
<abinez> seek0515: 在干嘛呢
<onlylove> 还不如弄条合适的裤子
<seek0515> 我啊 我在研究淘宝呢 
<seek0515> 开了个小店 不会装修 
<onlylove> 别吵吵了，衣服还是穿合适点的好
<abinez> 哦
<onlylove> seek0515: 装修毛，白板
<abinez> seek0515: 你开的什么小店
<abinez> 发网址过来
<abinez> 过去参观一下
<seek0515> 白板的话做不到生意 
<abinez> 东西好就行了
<seek0515> 没什么 全是话费什么的  
<abinez> 货品质量是制胜的关键
<seek0515> 但是我是话费 啥的 还是淘宝的平台 
<onlylove> seek0515: http://shop.pimoroni.com/
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Pimoroni - Raspberry Pi Cases and Accessories for kids, hackers, makers, educators and learners.
<abinez> ？？？你用的捷易通？
<seek0515> 我淘宝自己的平台 
<seek0515> 不是捷易通 
<seek0515> 捷易通要钱买呢  淘宝的不要钱买 
<onlylove> 淘宝那话费那个怎么搞的，好像实时到账的，不明白
<abinez> ？？自动充值
<abinez> 是有个脚本
<seek0515> 对自动的 
<abinez> 定期扫描有没有人下单
<seek0515> 淘宝有自动对接 
<iMadper> 空中充值.
<abinez> 靠关键字监控的
<seek0515> 只要下单 之后就自动充值自动发货 
<abinez> 要设定要关键字
<abinez> 嗯
<seek0515> 恩恩 
<seek0515> 现在我全下架了 
<abinez> 我也要开一个
<seek0515> 准备搞实体 这个赚不到钱 
<seek0515> http://chongzhi.taobao.com/welcome.dox?method=welcome
<^k^> seek0515 ... ⇪ 淘宝网 - 淘宝充值平台
<seek0515> 你自己上去看看吧 
<abinez> seek0515: 开实体店本钱多
<seek0515> 上面有 不要钱买软件 
<seek0515> 哎  伤不起 啊 
<seek0515> 还是学生  
<skraito> http://0x71.org/2013/05/06/0x71-0day-bash-keylogger-version-2-released-in-the-wild/
<^k^> skraito ⇪ t: Journey To Everlasting Life » 0×71 0day Bash Keylogger Version 2 released in the wild
<seek0515> 如果工作了就能搞大点了 
<onlylove> 搞实体的怎么赚钱啊……要人守着还要这个那个的
<seek0515> 对啊 
<seek0515> 全都要搞  
<seek0515> 比较烦 
<onlylove> 不过……淘宝这个……很多人卖……
<seek0515> 对啊 所以赚不到钱啊 
<seek0515> 还要亏本卖啊 
<onlylove> 那你卖那个做啥
<seek0515> 玩玩的 
<seek0515> 朋友们要开店叫我先帮他们唰唰信誉 
<seek0515> 然后就开了 然后就郁闷了 
<seek0515> 先下了 88
<peilin> 笔记本wifi第一次弄,有点麻烦啊,好像要先装驱动.但是神船电脑对无线网卡描述只有 802.11b/g/n 无线网卡,其它就只有win8,win7,winxp的驱动包,这我找不到网卡型号啊,要怎么装驱动呢
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/question/262405_109494
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 各位大侠请留步！请问在linux中怎么安装rpm本身？ - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> 遇见个神人，ubuntu要装rpm
<onlylove> peilin: lspci|grep network
<abinez> http://baike.baidu.com/view/40687.htm
<abinez> 神人啊，
<onlylove> peilin: 输出贴出来看看
<abinez> 神马神人都有的啦
<abinez> http://www.debian.org/security/
<peilin> # lspci|grep network root@debian:~# lspci|grep network
<^k^> abinez ⇪ ti: Debian -- Security Information 
<peilin> 单独lscpi有输出
<peilin> 加上grep network没有输出中
<hrzhu> lspci | grep Ethernet
<peilin> lspci | grep -i network 03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 0032 (rev 01)
<abinez> 怎么给DEBIAN捐钱？
<peilin> lspci | grep -i ethernet 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 07)
<onlylove> hrzhu: ethernet是有线的，通常无线都是networkcontroller
<hrzhu> onlylove: 我的無線網卡也顯示在ethernet裏
<hrzhu> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413/AR2414 Wireless Network Adapter [AR5005G(S) 802.11bg] (rev 01)
<onlylove> 难道是9485
<hrzhu> 和peilin一個牌子的型號不一樣
<trying> yes, AR9485
<iMadper> peilin: atheros的无线网卡, 基本不用你自己装驱动. 
<adam8157> abinez: debian donation
<iMadper> peilin: 你现在什么问题?
<onlylove> 9485应该ath9k没问题的
<onlylove> 你要相信高通
<peilin> 如果你的无线设备拥有一个可用的接口（使用iwconfig来验证），就有必要配置它并使之连上网络。我用了iwconfig 后输出如下 root@debian:~# iwconfig lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  pan0      no wireless extensions.
<iMadper> peilin: sudo rfkill list
<onlylove> 不如lsmod看看有没有ath9k
<iMadper> peilin: sudo rfkill list 输出啥? 贴出来. 
<iMadper> peilin: 看看有没有block 是on状态的
<iMadper> s/on/yes/
<onlylove> iMadper: emacs里面也这么替换么
<iMadper> ...........................
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是. 
<peilin> 其实我是debian，# rfkill list -su: rfkill: command not found
<onlylove> 没装吧……
<iMadper> peilin: madper@Madper ~ % yaourt -Qo rfkill      ==>   /usr/sbin/rfkill is owned by rfkill 0.4-7
<iMadper>  
<abinez> adam8157: 找到了
<abinez> https://co.clickandpledge.com/advanced/default.aspx?wid=34115
<peilin> # rfkill list root@debian:~#  没有输出
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ Software in the Public Interest
<adam8157> abinez: 嗯 是这里
<iMadper> peilin: 还真没识别...
<iMadper> peilin: uname -r
<iMadper> peilin: modprobe ath9k
<peilin> 2.6.32-5-amd64
<iMadper> peilin: 升级内核吧. 
<iMadper> 2.6.32, 什么时代的了? 
<onlylove> 2.6.32识别9285没问题
<peilin> 升级内核那挺难的吧,还没弄过内核的说
<onlylove> 也就是说，有ath9k
<iMadper> onlylove: 有ath9k, 不代表支持所有设备. 
<peilin> modprobe ath9k 后有了lsmod | grep -i ath9k 有输出了
<onlylove> 网易的源同步没有，我都dist-upgrade了，怎么还是6 ‘
<qiao> iMadper: 早。。
<iMadper> qiao: 早. 
<peilin> 好吧,让我先升级一下内核和版本什么的再来搞
<iMadper> peilin: 恩. 
<iMadper> peilin: 升级到3.8之后不能用再说.
<qiao> 你的毕设完了没。。 iMadper 
<iMadper> qiao: 还没, 这两天搞定. 
<qiao> iMadper: 我还的一段时间呢。。 T .T
<peilin> debian最新的稳定版的内核全称是啥呀
<huntxu> iMadper: 北京的板栗在哪有賣。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 菜市場為什麽沒有
<onlylove> huntxu: 超市
<iMadper> huntxu: 你要买生得还是炒好了的?
<onlylove> 我靠，debian的6想升级7还让不让啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 为什么不选择一个滚动升级的发行版? 就没这些苦恼了. 
<iMadper> huntxu: 生得要高压锅自己爆, 菜市场卖的也少, 不好找. 
<onlylove> iMadper: 我在研究dist-upgrade为啥不好使
<iMadper> huntxu: 熟的, 路边都有呀... 各种怀柔板栗, 各种地铁出口就有吧
<huntxu> iMadper: 生的，剝好殼那種
<huntxu> iMadper: 廣州是個菜市場就有啊。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 生的哪有剥壳的
<huntxu> onlylove: 北京沒見過而已
<onlylove> huntxu: 山东也没有
<huntxu> onlylove: ...
<abinez> http://image.cncn6.com/server16/images/%C0%D7%C8%CB%B5%C4%D0%A1%D1%A7%C9%FA%D7%F7%CE%C4%C8%D5%BC%C7.png
<huntxu> iMadper: 難道買熟的回來自己炒？
<abinez> 拿回来煮
<abinez> 不要炒
<abinez> 做板栗糕
<abinez> 香
<onlylove> huntxu: 你说的壳是哪个，那个带刺的？
<abinez> 木有的
<huntxu> onlylove: 外殼，還有那層膜，都去掉的
<iMadper> huntxu: 熟的直接吃了.
<iMadper> huntxu: 还炒什么...
<iMadper> huntxu: 你是要做菜放进去?
<huntxu> iMadper: 答對。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨晚成功做出肉醬意粉，無難度
<adam8157> huntxu: 买的酱当然没难度
<onlylove> huntxu: http://www.google.com/imgres?client=firefox-a&hs=Vkd&sa=X&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&biw=1440&bih=740&tbm=isch&tbnid=KuGnFdXQ6-yyyM:&imgrefurl=http://www.dahe.cn/xwzx/zt/hnzt/2009yjxy/xywc/t20090727_1613474.htm&docid=gIdaElmi-7d5gM&imgurl=http://www.dahe.cn/xwzx/zt/hnzt/2009yjxy/xywc/W020090727744939685529.jpg&w=600&h=445&ei=j3aHUcDzOanmiAfNoYHQCA&zoom=1&ved=1t:3588,r:2,s:0,i:90&iact=rc&dur=348&page=1&tbnh=180&tbnw=2
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Google 搜尋 http://www.dahe.cn/xwzx/zt/hnzt/2009yjxy/xywc/W020090727744939685529.jpg 圖片的結果
<abinez> 板栗拿来卖都脱掉外面的带刺壳子了
<huntxu> adam8157: 自己做的醬。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 做菜放进去, 也是放熟了的吧...
<huntxu> iMadper: 生的也能炒熟
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒去過廣州的菜市場？
<onlylove> huntxu: http://www.google.com/imgres?client=firefox-a&hs=Vkd&sa=X&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&biw=1440&bih=740&tbm=isch&tbnid=M4XoCIDDxQqfRM:&imgrefurl=http://www.gbs.cn/shengbanli/s1848864.html&docid=jyy5QGBRNithFM&imgurl=http://www.gbs.cn/Upload/User/zhangxiao7/201211715525485.jpg&w=1024&h=768&ei=j3aHUcDzOanmiAfNoYHQCA&zoom=1&ved=1t:3588,r:7,s:0,i:105&iact=rc&dur=544&page=1&tbnh=183&tbnw=241&start=0&ndsp=18&tx=155&ty=116
<iMadper> huntxu: 炸酱面我都自己做酱...
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Google 搜尋 http://www.gbs.cn/Upload/User/zhangxiao7/201211715525485.jpg 圖片的結果
<huntxu> adam8157: 接近一斤牛肉，四個番茄，半個洋蔥
<onlylove> huntxu: 下面这种有卖的，那种带刺的没见卖的
<huntxu> adam8157: 番茄少了，下次得多加點
<iMadper> huntxu: 北方的栗子习惯直接炒熟了吃, 不习惯放菜里.
<adam8157> huntxu: 一斤...
<huntxu> iMadper: 好吧 =.=
<huntxu> onlylove: 下面那種，還要去殼的
<abinez> http://image.cncn6.com/server16/images/%D0%A1%D1%A7%C9%FA%D7%F7%CE%C4-%CB%FD%B5%C4%C1%B3%BA%EC%C1%CB.png
<iMadper> huntxu: 生得直接网上买吧... 我去北京菜市场, 还没见到过.
<onlylove> huntxu: 没见去壳的
<huntxu> adam8157: 醬多了可以收起來下次再用啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 或者超市也有呀
<huntxu> iMadper: 北京超市太渣了。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.CyPxvN&id=13946225052
<iMadper> huntxu: 那就只能这个了. 
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 栗子 2012新鲜 东北坚果特产 野生栗子 新鲜板栗250克A-tmall.com天猫
<huntxu> iMadper: 買什麽沒什麽，買個意粉只有兩個牌子
<iMadper> huntxu: 你觉得又康好?
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34592
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Solidot | 《Lens视觉》杂志“被停刊”
<huntxu> iMadper: 天貓這個不錯
<huntxu> iMadper: 問題是我在考慮晚上吃什麽啊。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 渣渣意大利面, 比陕西臊子面差远了
<jiangfuqiao> W: GPG 错误：http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-proposed Release: 下列签名无效： BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<^k^> jiangfuqiao ⇪ t: Index of /
<jiangfuqiao> 怎么解决啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 考虑自己做点儿臊子, 自己拌面吃吧.
<jiangfuqiao> 密匙无效
<huntxu> iMadper: 靠
<abinez> http://www.oschina.net/news/39753
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 菜鸟指南——优秀平面设计师是怎样炼成的 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 菜鸟指南——优秀平面设计师是怎样炼成的 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<huntxu> iMadper: 去地鐵口買點板栗拿回去做？
<abinez> 西瓜好便宜哇
<abinez> 太便宜了
<iMadper> huntxu: 那些都是现炒的, 肯定手里有生的. 
<abinez> 才6毛钱一斤
<iMadper> huntxu: 直接跟他们买点儿生得就行呀
<onlylove> http://news.youth.cn/sh/201305/t20130506_3188390.htm
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 河南官员与门卫互殴 为求和拉对方拜关公_中国青年网
<huntxu> iMadper: 有道理啊 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: 入乡随俗呀, 胡须叔
<onlylove> 红动中国的设计……一般
 * iMadper 受不了 咕噜肉
<onlylove> 只能说……很国产货
<abinez> 应该是横特徐
<palomino|working> ç´¯...
<onlylove> 西瓜六毛？哪里
<onlylove> palomino|working: 累不爱
<abinez> onlylove: 你要买西瓜？
<abinez> 快点组团去订购吧
<onlylove> abinez: 觉得还没到卖6毛的价格
<palomino|working> 超。。累。。的。。
<abinez> 我们那里就是卖6毛钱哦
<onlylove> abinez: 我记得要再过一阵子才能到一块
<palomino|working> 西瓜赢了五毛。。
<abinez> 快去南宁订购吧
<onlylove> palomino|working: 还能打字
<abinez> 10000斤才6K
<palomino|working> 就剩这点力气了
<peilin> 我的intel i5 3210m 双核处理器 用什么内核呢
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=429104 谁能帮我看一下这个元器件在Matlab2010a中的作用是什么吗，它的管教是这样分布的，A,B,C,A1,B1,C1,O1,O2,OUT,它放在Matlab2010a原件库当中的、的什么位置啊，不胜感激啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 1195817854 — 2013-05-06 9:18
<palomino|working> 刚才饿得要命
<palomino|working> 都没体力下楼买吃的了
<abinez> 虚脱了吧？
<onlylove> peilin: 别折腾，generic
<abinez> 烧年
<palomino|working> ivy bridge么? peilin 
<abinez> peilin: 用AMD64的没错
<palomino|working> 支持 abinez 
<palomino|working> 带病上班，体力耗尽啊。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 靠，要打120急救不
<seek0515> 一定要打  
<palomino|working> 不用，真到了不行的时候
<onlylove> palomino|working: 扎上一针葡萄糖
<palomino|working> 就让我长眠吧
<peilin> 是
<archl> palomino|working: 快吃脑板金
<peilin> ivy bridge
<abinez> 别因公xxx的啊
<palomino|working> amd64妥妥的 peilin 
<archl> peilin: amd64，要处理raw啊。
<peilin> 那就用amd吧
<airead`> a
<seek0515> 应该用奔腾
<abinez> 有一种不详的预感
<seek0515> 神马？
<archl> palomino|working: 吃点安非他命—— 多好的名字啊。
<abinez> 我的机子快要挂了
<palomino|working> 死于非命 archl 
<abinez> 肿么办》？
<abinez> palomino|working: 革命烈士
<archl> palomino|working abinez 肚子疼痛的时候，你们有没有用过四肢着地，像磕头的姿势？
<huntxu> iMadper: 像蝦仁這種東西，北京的市場也很難找到對吧
<abinez> 木有
<abinez> archl: 木有
<seek0515> 木有 
<abinez> 肚子痛的时候吃整肠丸
<abinez> 不然是土霉素
 * archl 现在好奇，从父辈学来的这个技术是怎么回事。
<palomino|working> 用过啊.. archl 
<palomino|working> 胃疼的时候经常。。
<abinez> 我不能吃油腻的冷菜
<archl> palomino|working: 哦
<abinez> archl: 你吃过生的芋头么？》
<archl> abinez: 很少有芋头——本地不产
<abinez> 谁吃过生芋头？
<archl> abinez: 所以不新鲜，不新鲜的我不吃生的
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 吃生芋头会觉得喉咙痒痒的
<abinez> LOL
<palomino|working> O_o
<seek0515> 吃过生黄瓜 
<palomino|working> 芋头能生吃?
<abinez> 不过我吃过，
<archl> abinez: 土豆？
<archl> abinez: 地瓜？
<abinez> 嗯，那味道和红薯一样
<abinez> 我生吃的是芋头
<palomino|working> :o
<abinez> 真的
<iMadper> huntxu: 随便买好不好...
<archl> abinez: 红薯的味道和胡萝卜差不多
<palomino|working> 只吃过熟的。。
<abinez> 当然不是随便吃
<seek0515> 乃们乃们 不要谈吃的好不好  我一谈吃的 我就饿了 
<abinez> 我那时候，是用来当药吃的
<iMadper> huntxu: 你真当北京是个小山沟呀...
<palomino|working> 嘿嘿，刚才喝了杯奶茶，恢复了不少活力 seek0515 
<huntxu> iMadper: 那是我附近那個市場太小了嗷
<abinez> 整个人不舒服，老是想吐
<iMadper> huntxu: 虾仁, 随便个超市随便买. 便利店就不好说了
<seek0515> 我表示我口水下来了  
<archl> iMadper: 我这里又出名了
<abinez> 所以吃生芋头
<huntxu> iMadper: 超市你妹
<huntxu> iMadper: 我說的是市場
<iMadper> huntxu: 菜市场也不一定吧, 这东西要冰冻吧?
<archl> iMadper: 毒地下水之后现在是毒姜
<iMadper> archl: ???
<seek0515> 虾仁有干的 
<abinez> 有啥奇怪
<huntxu> iMadper: 唉，估計你這輩子還沒見過活的蝦？
<iMadper> archl: 来我大北京. 
<iMadper> huntxu: 扯.
<archl> 山东潍坊剧毒农药所种生姜不出口只内销
<archl> 哈哈
<abinez> 除非你自己下地种的庄稼
<seek0515> 我要吃特产 
<iMadper> huntxu: 剥了皮之后还活着在跳的青蛙我都见过. 
<abinez> 不然，这些是无法避免的
<seek0515> 乃们乃们  寄点给我 
<huntxu> iMadper: 那是生物課
<iMadper> huntxu: 虾, 随便个菜市场有的是卖的. 
<abinez> 这里特产文胸
<iMadper> huntxu: 不, 菜市场. 
<abinez> 你要吃么？
<seek0515> 噗  
<abinez> seek0515: 你要吃么?
<abinez> LOL
<seek0515> 我要吃的 
<huntxu> iMadper: 我家附近那個沒有啊。。。
 * adam8157 考虑买个蚊帐
<seek0515> 不要文胸 
<huntxu> iMadper: 連肉都很少見那裏，我也不明白為什麽
<iMadper> huntxu: 你在的小区有问题吧... 少数民族?
<huntxu> iMadper: ...
<abinez> 现在还有什么是可以放心吃的？
<seek0515> 我要特产 要吃的 
<archl> adam8157: 北京有蚊子？北京蚊子不认识我。。。
<seek0515> 不能是不恩能够吃的 
<adam8157> archl: 蚊子能把我抬走
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<seek0515> 北京是个神奇的地方 
<abinez> archl: 蚊子认识你的血管就好了
<seek0515> 我如果去北京有人接待么？
<archl> adam8157: 那你需要养几只蝙蝠
<abinez> 应该养壁虎
 * archl 小时候楼下就能看到上千只蝙蝠在飞
<seek0515> 北京人呢  去北京有人接待么 
<abinez> 蝙蝠也有吸血的
<archl> 因为有几十万文字
<archl> 蚊子
<seek0515> 蝙蝠没见过  
<abinez> 蝙蝠有N多种类
<seek0515> 呼叫现在住在北京的人  我去北京你们招待么？？
<archl> 吸血蝙蝠就被拍死了
<abinez> 有的专门吃水果，叫果蝙蝠
<huntxu> iMadper: 沙茶醬這邊有麽
<archl> seek0515: 。。。你在算哪根葱去接你。。。
<abinez> 那些果蝙蝠吃龙眼特别厉害
<iMadper> huntxu: 菜市场没有, 因为没啥人去买那潮汕货.
<archl> abinez: 呃。我见的都是吃虫子的
<seek0515> archl:中文不好 没看懂 
 * adam8157 买蚊帐啊买蚊帐
<iMadper> huntxu: 不过, 我在北京吃烤肉, 他们都是提供沙茶酱的. 
<iMadper> huntxu: 所以, 超市之类的, 肯定有. 
<iMadper> huntxu: 直接去知春路沃尔玛吧
<huntxu> iMadper: walmart好遠。。。
<abinez> huntxu: 你怎么要找沙茶酱？？？
<abinez> 沙茶酱不咋滴
<abinez> 要辣椒酱
<iMadper> abinez: 潮汕人吃辣椒少, 吃沙茶酱多. 手打牛肉丸, 沾沙茶酱, 挺好吃的. 
<abinez> 蒜蓉
<abinez> iMadper: 你咋知道啊？
<abinez> 你在潮汕？
<iMadper> abinez: 我基本上天天吃了... 
<abinez> 沙茶酱不好吃，我要辣椒酱加柠檬汁
<abinez> iMadper: 你是潮汕滴？
<iMadper> abinez: 不是. 
<iMadper> abinez: 不过我身边一堆潮汕人. 
<abinez> 你吃上瘾了
<abinez> 哇，你在哪里啊，你身边一堆潮汕人？
<iMadper> abinez: 广州 
<abinez> 哦哦
<iMadper> abinez: 牛肉丸中, 潮汕的手打牛肉丸是我最喜欢的. 
<seek0515> 全是一堆我没有吃过的 
<onlylove> seek0515: 你要来北京，带个妹子过来考虑下
<abinez> 我有个妹子在广州，不对，是两个
<abinez> 是有两个妹子在广州
<abinez> 两个都是你所说的潮汕妹子
<abinez> iMadper: 要不要给你弄一点过去
<seek0515> 额  
<abinez> 汕头的牛肉丸子
<seek0515> 妹子没有基佬一枚 
<iMadper> abinez: 谢了, 我不缺妹子. 
<abinez> 你在广州买不到的
<seek0515> 额 
<seek0515> abinez :他缺的是基佬 
<iMadper> abinez: 自己回去做都可以. 
<seek0515> 你应该把你寄过去 
<iMadper> seek0515: 乱说话, 容易被我t
<seek0515> 。。。。
<abinez> iMadper: 原来你也是喜欢吃牛肉丸啊
<abinez> 这里的牛肉丸很出名哦
<abinez> 脆
<abinez> 有弹力
<seek0515> abinez:寄点来啊？
<abinez> seek0515: 你在哪里？
<seek0515> 南京 
<abinez> ？
<seek0515> 在南京上学呢 
<abinez> 远哦，寄到那里都变味了
<archl> seek0515: 南京的就留南京吧
<iMadper> abinez: 自己用钝器打馅儿, 就会很弹牙. 
<abinez> 你会做？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • openbox的前景图片怎么改。。。完全不一样的感觉 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=429116 安装了openbox，完全不一样的感觉 ，除了基本的打开一些程序外，其它什么都不会，不过感觉不错，很轻盈，一步步慢慢来，我想改掉那难看的背景，不过找不到设置，obconf里也没有这选项，请问怎么设置
<iMadper> abinez: 保留瘦肉的纤维状态. 
<abinez> 我没弄过
<abinez> 是经常吃
<seek0515> abinez:你在哪？
<abinez> 就有
<abinez> 在潮汕平原的汕头
<abinez> 不过这里的牛肉太贵了
<abinez> 南宁的牛肉好便宜，才20多块钱一斤，汕头这里要50块钱一斤
<abinez> 牛肉丸用来打火锅最好了
<abinez> 然后，喝点啤酒
<abinez> 辣椒酱，嫩嫩的长叶生菜
<iMadper> seek0515: 南京妹子漂亮不?
<abinez> ？
<onlylove> 下班
<seek0515> iMadper:不漂亮 
<abinez> iMadper: 还没回去？
<iMadper> seek0515: ... 
<iMadper> abinez: 还没呢. 
<seek0515> 全是丑的 
<iMadper> abinez: 最近心情不好, 等心情好了再说...
<abinez> leon: 柠檬
<iMadper> seek0515: 那你还不退学?! 还等什么?!
<seek0515> iMadper:一路上丝袜一片 
<seek0515> 上了玩玩啊 
<seek0515> 家里面不让的  
<seek0515> 在学校学不到东西 
 * iMadper 这狗屁海鲜焗饭... 真难吃... 竟然还放葡萄干...
<seek0515> 才大一的 
<archl> iMadper: 漂亮一词太困难了
<abinez> iMadper: 失恋了？
<iMadper> archl: 是吗? 
<iMadper> abinez: 没. 我倒是想失恋. 
<seek0515> iMadper:那你肿么了？吵架了？？
<archl> iMadper: 很難寫
<abinez> ？
<iMadper> seek0515: ...
<iMadper> archl: 还在纠结...
<abinez> archl: ？
<archl> seek0515: 是兩個女的他都想要，都要他。他太糾結了。
<seek0515> 额 
<seek0515> 艳福不浅 我怎么没有呢 
<seek0515> 大一的学生表示不懂  
<archl> seek0515: 。。。和你個性有關。
<iMadper> seek0515: 让你退学, 你不退. 你又说南京没有美女. 你只可以找多几个基友了. 
<seek0515> 还是建议喜欢哪个就找那个 
<archl> seek0515: 你有这种未来
<iMadper> seek0515: 世上的事情都这么容易就好了... 你要是喜欢退学, 你能直接就退了?
<seek0515> iMadper:多几个基友多好 
<archl> iMadper: 尊重——太多了。
<seek0515> 所以我还是不发表评论了  其实我不懂这个  所以现在就没有 
<iMadper> archl: 我还是去看 哆啦A梦好了...
<seek0515> XD
<seek0515> 我也想看 
<iMadper> archl: 起码看着开心... 这些事情, 想起来就烦
<iMadper> seek0515: 去看新番, 挺好的. 
<seek0515> 马上去看看 
<archl> iMadper: 。。。你要是看到大雄有2个静子，你会高兴吗？
<seek0515> 其实我今天才来这个上面的 
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130506/000440.htm#p=1
<seek0515> 想问问你们这些大哥大姐们  表示大一的新生很迷茫 
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 高清：煤老板之子用两身份证在京买109套房_新闻_腾讯网
<abinez> seek0515: 之前你在哪里混？
<seek0515> 我才大一 
<seek0515> 何谈混 
<iMadper> archl: 静香. 恩, 会高兴, 因为在那里面, 所有的问题都不是问题
<seek0515> 还吃家里面饭呢 
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 快点长大吧
<abinez> 少牛
<iMadper> seek0515: 大学四年, 多出去玩玩, 别宅, 别舍不得花钱. 
<seek0515> 为啥？
<iMadper> seek0515: 碰到漂亮妹子, 要敢于搭讪. 
<seek0515> 额  
<iMadper> seek0515: 因为我宅太久了, 后悔了. 
<seek0515> 给不了人家未来  
 * iMadper 时光倒流二十年. 
<iMadper> seek0515: 你连明天会发生什么都不知道, 还考虑未来?!
<cherrot> iMadper, 同感啊。。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 谁让咱俩同届呢. 
<abinez> seek0515: 你傻了
<cherrot> iMadper, 我这肥皂掉了一地 你快来捡
<abinez> 你给现在就行了
<abinez> 未来是什么样
<abinez> 谁能知道
<iMadper> cherrot: ... 不用了
<seek0515> 我天生想的就太多了 
<iMadper> cherrot: 我还是更喜欢妹子... 
<abinez> cherrot: 在干嘛，在干嘛
<iMadper> seek0515: 不碰妹子就可以了, 带出去旅游, 一起去爬山, 多好. 宾馆开两间房就行了. 
<abinez> 快点发你家肥皂过来
<iMadper> seek0515: 你要是保证自己能把持住, 双人间都行. 
<cherrot> abinez, 无聊呢
<seek0515> 去去  别打扰他们 他们搞基中
<seek0515> 额 
<seek0515> 哎  
<abinez> 你还弄路由器么
<iMadper> abinez: 重点是, cherrot 需要有人帮他捡起来... lol~
<abinez> cherrot: 你还弄路由器么？
<cherrot> abinez, 过来捡肥皂
<seek0515> 哎呀  3p
<abinez> 帮我弄个路由器吧
<cherrot> abinez, 早就搞定了  可惜无线网卡驱动不给力 
<abinez> 帮我弄个路由器
<seek0515> 思科的还是什么？
<abinez> 我这里有个路由器，是TP-LINK的
<abinez> 老是自动重启
<seek0515> 扔了吧 
<iMadper> 路由器一定要好的. 
<abinez> 一连接就自动重启
<seek0515> 买个新的  也不要多少钱 
<seek0515> 去买个思科的路由器  
<seek0515> 也就几百吧 
<seek0515> abinez:那个信号好 
<abinez> 这个是有设置好无线网络桥接的
<abinez> 扔了，这里就没有无线信号上网了
<abinez> 是一个中继来的
<seek0515> 自己在设置啊 
<abinez> 信号再好，也有挡住啊
<seek0515> 又不是多难的 
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 路由器什么牌子好？
<seek0515> 思科的那个是能穿墙的 
<abinez> seek0515: 不是能随便设置的
<abinez> 放路由器的地方不能随便进去
<seek0515> 哦哦   
<seek0515> 你是不是在偷人家网？
<abinez> 我部署了两个无线路由器
<iMadper> 国产的信号强. 外国的, 限制太多, 功率一般不会太大. 
<abinez> seek0515: 不是偷啊
<iMadper> 稳定性, 当然是贵的好. 
<seek0515> abinez  
<seek0515> 有没有人学思科的啊
<abinez> 我在厂里上的网
<abinez> 那路由器是在老板的办公室
<abinez> 所以说不能随便进去设置
<abinez> 木有学思科
<seek0515> 就这个里面有没有人学好h3c
<seek0515> h3c 的人呢？
<abinez> 我把一个路由器安装在老板的办公桌子下面
<seek0515> 我知道了 
<abinez> 另外一个是在2楼的走廊上
<iMadper> seek0515: 我之前做实验用的是h3c的.
<seek0515> 你去买个新的 然后把路由器mac伪装下 之后就能桥接了 
<archl> iMadper: 妹子不怕，你就不怕了
<seek0515> iMadper:其实我是学H3C的 
 * archl 错了
<seek0515> 然后准备学完到北京去 
<abinez> 开吃
<abinez> 去找吃恶
<abinez> 回来再聊
<archl> roylez:  not fair... a pair of boots of flying...
<archl> roylez: 就不掉下来了。。。
<seek0515> 不准备干编程   我数学啥的 啥的不怎么好 
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130506/000987.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 前FBI特工称美国政府监听所有公民电话_新闻_腾讯网
<seek0515> 乃们认为以后网络这个方面还吃香么？
<iMadper> archl: 怕啥?
<iMadper> archl: 我怕呀.
<abinez> 怕？
<abinez> 吃饭去，
<abinez> 今晚有鱼
<seek0515> 大大们 
<seek0515> 你们说以后网络后面还吃香？
<seek0515> T.T
<archl> iMadper: 。。。没有好选择，你就因景设情，终老一生好了。
<seek0515> archl:你是干什么的啊？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu文本文档图标显示不正常 求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=429118 ubuntu文本文档图标显示不正常 以前在文本文档gedit 输入后图标会显示有文档的字母 现在空白着 统计信息: 发表于 由 linbin95 — 2013-05-06 18:02
<seek0515> iMadper:你是干什么的啊？
<cherrot> iMadper, 每秒30个密码真蛋疼
<abinez> cherrot: 有多蛋疼？
<cherrot> abinez, 太慢了 每秒试30个 猴年马月啊
<yunfan> roylez: that app works 
<abinez> 你破解什么密码？
<yunfan> roylez: and i just boot in tinycore
<archl> seek0515: 理想主义的怠惰这
<abinez> cherrot: 用GPU加速
<cherrot> abinez, rar
<abinez> 哦
<cherrot> abinez, 瓶颈不再cpu
<abinez> 我几个有个软件是用来跑破解rar密码的哦
<abinez> 我上次用来当暖手机
<cherrot> abinez, 手机上跑？
<abinez> 每次运行的时候，机器全速运行，发出很多的热量
<cherrot> abinez, 有没有windows的服务器？
<abinez> 木有，我没有用win
<abinez> 哈
<abinez> cherrot: 是在台式机上跑的
<abinez> 我开了4个线程在跑
<abinez> CPU占用率100%
<cherrot> abinez, 我方vps上跑了  
<abinez> O
<seek0515> 嘿 你们说以后网络工程师方面还行？
<seek0515> 乃们就满足下我吧 问了怎么多都没有人回答 
<abinez> cherrot: 你要快的话，应该用亚马逊的弹性计算来跑
<abinez> 按小时计算
<cherrot> abinez, 没钱
<cherrot> abinez, 瓶颈不在cpu
<cherrot> abinez, 开管道效率太低
<abinez> cherrot: 另外还有个在线破解的服务
<abinez> 那个更猛
<cherrot> abinez, 在线破解？
<abinez> 嗯，也是要钱的
<cherrot> abinez, 嗯 算球  只是帮别人忙而已
<abinez> 那个是用云计算来跑的
<abinez> 现在主要用来跑破解无线网络的握手包
<abinez> 可以说是秒杀
<cherrot> abinez, 你真有钱。。
<abinez> ？？？
<abinez> 这样叫有钱？
<abinez> seek0515: ？
<cherrot> abinez, 闲的没事儿租用破解服务玩儿
<abinez> 破解啊
<seek0515> 问问你们以后如果做网络工程师能赚到钱么？
<abinez> 周围几十个无线路由器网络，都是加密的
<abinez> seek0515: 一般
<abinez> 也就是个IT工人而已
<abinez> 只是工资高低的问题
<abinez> 算不上赚钱的
<cherrot> abinez, 也就是说你得尽可能的抓包然后上传到云环境上让他帮忙破解？
<abinez> seek0515: 你要赚钱，自己做生意
<seek0515> 哎  
<abinez> cherrot: 嗯，要那个握手包就好了
<seek0515> 先做一段时间 以后坑定是要做生意的 
<abinez> 剩下的破解任务在云端上进行
<cherrot> abinez, 无线网卡不支持  真是蛋疼
<abinez> 高性能啊
<seek0515> abinez：你vps在那边搞得啊？
<cherrot> seek0515, 嗯 以后坑定做生意的
<abinez> 你买个支持混合模式的
<seek0515> 多少钱啊？
<seek0515> 哈哈 
<cherrot> abinez, 买的时候怎么知道。。
<abinez> 雷凌的很多芯片都支持了
<cherrot> abinez, Realtek?
<abinez> rainlink
<seek0515> vps 你是在国内的还是在国外的？
<cherrot> abinez, 哦 下次注意  以后不买realtek的坑爹货了
<seek0515> 求推荐vps
<abinez> seek0515: 我没有VPS
<abinez> 你怎么问这个/？
<abinez> ///
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130506/000328.htm#p=5
<abinez> 肉林
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 数千比基尼美女摆出“2013”蛇形图_新闻_腾讯网
<seek0515> 那你不是破解密码的么？
<cherrot> abinez, 刷流量的新闻。。
<cherrot> seek0515, VPS找 phoenix 
<cherrot> seek0515, archlinuxcn 站长
<abinez> seek0515: 破解密码也不用买VPS啊
<seek0515> 那你怎么搞得啊？
<seek0515> 其实我家也有一大堆的无线都有密码！准备来搞搞！！
<abinez> seek0515: 抓包
<abinez> 抓到握手包
<abinez> 然后上传到一个在线破解的网站
<seek0515> 我知道抓包 但是抓到包之后破解 跑字典 那个
<abinez> 就是这么简单
<abinez> 在线破解的速度快
<midnightrain> 思科学到一半想转密码学
<seek0515> 还有这个网站？？
<abinez> 只要你抓到握手包，那破解密码是迟早的事
<midnightrain> 网络运维前途不大
<seek0515> 求网站
<abinez> 搜去
<seek0515> 我是做那个交换机 什么的 
<seek0515> 我也认为前途不大  但是不是编程这个料子 
<midnightrain> 现在思科的交换器都往路由器发展了
<seek0515> 就是搞思科和华三的路由器 
<midnightrain> 因为运算速度提升成本低所以交换机以为感觉就没了
<midnightrain> 后
<abinez> 现在都是新的网络技术了
<abinez> 思科那些昂贵的硬件
<seek0515> 嗯是的 ipv6 云纱的 
<abinez> 迟早是要被淘汰了
<seek0515> 云啥的  
<seek0515> 哈哈 
<midnightrain> 华三据说不错，考个证啥的
<seek0515> 对啊 
<seek0515> 就是那个准备考个华三的高级工程师 
<abinez> https://www.wpacracker.com/css/images/logotype3.png
<midnightrain> 其实编程开发才是硬实力
<midnightrain> 美国未来十年就业说是网络工程师不错
<abinez> https://www.wpacracker.com/#!/handshake
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ CloudCracker :: Online Hash Cracker
<seek0515> 对  但是我实在不是编程的料子
<abinez> http://www.oschina.net/news/39753
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 菜鸟指南——优秀平面设计师是怎样炼成的 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 菜鸟指南——优秀平面设计师是怎样炼成的 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<abinez> 那你可以看这个
<seek0515> 之前一段时间学java感觉费劲啊
<midnightrain> 学c啊
<abinez> 如果你对编程不是很在行的话
<midnightrain> 搞网络就学c就够了
<abinez> 你可以学习美工之类的
<abinez> 术有专攻就行了
<abinez> 成为某个领域的高手
<seek0515> 我就准备上网络就好 
<abinez> 找到你喜欢做的事情
<abinez> 努力做到更好才是你的首选
<seek0515> 不准备干别的事情呢 
<seek0515> 之前一段时间又学java又学别的 
<iMadper> seek0515: 水产养殖. 
<iMadper> cherrot: 还没弄开?
<abinez> 你这叫半途而废
<iMadper> archl: 这其實不错.
<seek0515> 之后准备就搞网络 
<seek0515> 等我网络上有点点成就的时候在去搞别的  
<seek0515> 专心一项  
<midnightrain> 话说有免费快的ovpn的包么
<abinez> 话说，今天睡觉的时候，做了个梦：老板的儿子拿了一大叠的百元大钞票给我
<archl> iMadper: 你真的水产养殖啊。。。
<midnightrain> abinez:想钱想过了吧。。。
<abinez> 我问他这是多少钱啊，，他说没数
<seek0515> abinez:是啊想钱想疯了 
<abinez> midnightrain: 快发工资了
<midnightrain> 多少钱啊，哈哈
<abinez> 昨晚，老板的儿子来问我是几号上班
<yunfan> archl: 水产养殖没啥坏处 就是风险有一点
<abinez> 我跟他说我是7号上班的
<abinez> midnightrain: 大概有5万多一点吧
<midnightrain> 几个月的工资。。。。
<seek0515> 一个月的？
<abinez> 他给多了啊
<midnightrain> 做梦是哇。。。
<abinez> 我才上一个月的班
<abinez> 本来就是说的做梦了
<midnightrain> soga
<seek0515> soga
<midnightrain> 五万去美国干也没这么多
<abinez> 反正到八号，就跟他要12400
<archl> 五万人民币啊。
<midnightrain> 第一个月这么多
<seek0515> 你干了多长时间了啊？
<abinez> archl: 是梦见啊啊啊
<abinez> 老大是梦见的，
<abinez> 看上文，
<abinez> 我笔记本电脑快要挂了
<abinez> 拿到工资，入手个新的笔记本
<abinez> 剩下的还得买个手机哇
<abinez> 到月底又是月光一族了
<seek0515> 有钱淫 
<abinez> seek0515: 我的笔记本用了5年了
<abinez> 我有一种预感我的笔记本快要挂掉了。
<abinez> 赶紧买个新的，把数据迁移过去
<abinez> 买回来，马上装个Ubuntu
<seek0515> 好吧 
<seek0515> 我的用三年了 
<abinez> seek0515: 我现在的手机不能上网的
<seek0515> 额
<abinez> 诺基亚的1102
<seek0515> 这个 是要换了
<seek0515> 我错了 
<abinez> 那个双卡双待手机
<abinez> 现在都不知道要买什么手机好？
<abinez> 哪个给推荐一下
<abinez> 不想要安卓的
<abinez> 不想要爽爽爽的手机
<abinez> http://image.cncn6.com/server16/images/%C0%D7%C8%CB%B5%C4%D0%A1%D1%A7%C9%FA%D7%F7%CE%C4%C8%D5%BC%C7.png
<imtxc> http://www.amazon.cn/%E9%9B%B6%E5%90%AC%E6%8A%97%E5%99%AA%E5%8D%AB%E5%A3%AB%E9%98%B2%E5%99%AA%E9%9F%B3%E7%9D%A1%E7%9C%A0%E8%80%B3%E5%A1%9E%E4%B8%80%E5%AF%B9%E8%A3%85/dp/B002WJI6QM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367839223&sr=8-1&keywords=%E8%80%B3%E5%A1%9E
<imtxc> 这东西网上有卖的，药店居然没有。。。
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 零听抗噪卫士防噪音睡眠耳塞一对装(全球顶级防噪音耳塞 特种PU海绵材质 抗菌耐用 可重复水洗)
<seek0515> 那你想要什么？
<seek0515> 黑莓
<imtxc> abinez: 必须黑莓啊
<seek0515> abinez:9930不错 
<abinez> ？？
<abinez> 想买Z10
<imtxc> abinez: 买个三网的黑莓9930, 不要摄像头的也就1500
<abinez> 不知道会不会习惯
<seek0515> 对啊 
<imtxc> abinez: 买渣Z10
<imtxc> 果断买Q10
<abinez> imtxc: 不要全键盘的
<seek0515> Q10 可以 
<seek0515> 全键盘双的 
<seek0515> 爽 
<abinez> 我要全触摸的
<abinez> 那个3460
<imtxc> abinez: 那就4S或者5么
<abinez> 淘宝有
<imtxc> abinez: 还要杀
<abinez> imtxc: ？
<imtxc> abinez: 就4S啊
<imtxc> abinez: 或者ip5啊
<abinez> 起码是IP5
<abinez> 不考虑4S
<imtxc> abinez: 好高的起步
<abinez> 所以说是月光组
<abinez> 不买就不买，
<iMadper> 想光, 一个月给我5w我也能光. 想攒, 一个月给我4k我都能有的剩.
<abinez> 主要是买回来好用才是关键
<imtxc> iMadper: 大佬 我下午想问你个问题
<archl> 。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 结果现在忘了要问什么了
<archl> 期不佳。
<archl> 一个月5w我马上就花了。
<abinez> imtxc: 你要问帽子吧?
<imtxc> iMadper: 给op也可以
<abinez> 闪人
<iMadper> 要帽子有啥用...
<imtxc> 。。。
<abinez> 怕被T
<abinez> 走了
<abinez> LOL
<iMadper> 我的帽子拿到之后, 还没发挥过作用. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 你可以给我加成啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 攻击+10, 防御+10
<imtxc> iMadper: 对了 http://www.amazon.cn/%E6%96%AF%E5%8D%9A%E7%91%9E%E5%AE%89-Max-1%E9%9A%94%E9%9F%B3%E8%80%B3%E5%A1%9E-10%E4%BB%98%E8%A3%85/dp/B005SZ2622/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1367839223&sr=8-12&keywords=%E8%80%B3%E5%A1%9E  这种东西 是不是跟C套一样
<abinez> 威望+20
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 斯博瑞安 Max-1隔音耳塞*10付装 (防噪音耳塞 柔软舒适 睡觉耳塞 37分贝 隔音耳塞 降噪耳塞)
<iMadper> imtxc: 我只负责t无理由骂人的, 还有太过份的黄色内容的. 别的一概不管.
<archl> iMadper: 摸摸
<archl> iMadper: 太黄的我找找
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥? 慢弹海绵而已. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 都不用调音的, 直接买工包3m降噪海绵
<iMadper> imtxc: c套是有调音的. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 工包是什么？
<iMadper> imtxc: 舞台监听, 如果只是过滤的低频, 歌手带塞子会觉得声音很怪. 
<iMadper> imtxc: s/工包//g   也可以.
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧，我为了隔噪音
<imtxc> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/1005584419.html
<imtxc> iMadper: 是这个么
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 3M 1100防噪音弹性耳塞 10付装 可降噪29分贝 送：耳塞盒1个（颜色随机）【图片 价格 品牌 报价】
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你就直接3m降噪耳塞就行了. 我们宿舍有个鼓手, 所以这东西我买过, 3m的或者别的, 都一样
<imtxc> iMadper: 药店居然没有这个卖。。。 丫说是医疗器材
<imtxc> iMadper: 效果怎么样
<iMadper> imtxc: 还行吧. 带着还算舒服, 低频过滤的好. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 别人床嗝趾声能屏蔽么
<imtxc> 额  我要过滤的好像是高频。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 那个呀, 那个有更好的方法.
<imtxc> 低频是大呼吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是啪啪啪的声音
<iMadper> imtxc: 敲门. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 听到声音了, 在声音最大的时候敲门, 大喊, 地震了!
<iMadper> imtxc: 一下子就萎了.
<iMadper> imtxc: 还叫个屁呀
<imtxc> iMadper: ………… 你涉黄了，自挂东南枝吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 哪句?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没发现呀
<imtxc> 萎 iMadper 
<iMadper> imtxc: 你自己查新华字典, 这个字什么意思!
<iMadper> imtxc: 我这里取自`萎靡不振`的萎
<iMadper> imtxc: 懂?
<imtxc> iMadper: …… 不懂
<iMadper> imtxc: http://xh.5156edu.com/html3/3987.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 萎字的解释---在线新华字典
<imtxc> ……
<imtxc> iMadper: 屏蔽不了高频啊。。。。哎
 * iMadper 腹肌撕裂者 去. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 敲门呀, 最好的方法. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 说了不是啪啪啪声
<imtxc> iMadper: 飞机声
<iMadper> imtxc: ............................................ 飞机声音是低频好不好? 
<iMadper> imtxc: 那声音听多了耳朵疼. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧，手枪声
<imtxc> iMadper: 撸管儿晃床声
<iMadper> imtxc: 你过去陪他呀! 我去锻炼去了... 不跟你扯淡了...
<iMadper> ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 去
<bob_> 我在ubuntu12.04用thunderbird17添加chat.freenote.net with port：6667 没使用ssl。一直失败
<bob_> empathy登入是ok的，可能是什么原因
<bob_> 更正：我加入chat.freenode.net失败
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 我的emacs打开erc的时候总是链接服务器失败.... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=429119 我用的是emacs 23 打开之后总是连不上服务器. 统计信息: 发表于 由 祭爱之月 — 2013-05-06 19:38
<bob_> with port:6697 and enable ssl. sucess 
<bob_> saved
<iMadper> 累死了!!!!!!!
<seek0515> ?
<seek0515> 没事要多运动的 
<sunwenjie> hey emacs guy
<sunwenjie> imadper
<iMadper> sunwenjie: what's the matter?
<sunwenjie> 熟练掌握emacs你花了多久时间
<iMadper> sunwenjie: 花了三年半, 还没熟练掌握. 
<sunwenjie> vim guy i am now 
<sunwenjie> prefer to have a try emacs
 * iMadper 昨天还在折腾robe-mode
<sunwenjie> 都是喜欢折腾的人
<iMadper> sunwenjie: 我一点儿也不喜欢折腾. 我只求安稳的使用. 所以很多emacs的功能/插件, 我都没用过. 
<sunwenjie> 现在你都用emacs干啥来着
<sunwenjie> irc IDE 。。。
<iMadper> sunwenjie: mu4e
<iMadper> test
<^k^> iMadper:点点点.  20:27 
<vikey> Me too.
<sunwenjie> iM:I googled the mu4e a e-mail client. maybe in the short future i will have a try
<iMadper> sunwenjie: 你还是用中文吧. 
<iMadper> sunwenjie: mu4e不是最好的选择其实. 
<iMadper> sunwenjie: 因为offlineimap太难用. 
<iMadper> sunwenjie: mew mh之类的, 可以自己处理imap的更好. 
 * iMadper gnus, 从没配置成功过... 
<sunwenjie> 想用emacs主要是因为vim下打中文很麻烦。
<sunwenjie> 在中文输入法下甚至移动快捷键都不能用了
<sunwenjie> emacs下有这样的问题吗？
<iMadper> sunwenjie: 有插件能解决吧? 
<iMadper> sunwenjie: emacs下移动用的组合键, 没这问题. 
<iMadper> sunwenjie: fcitx记得有插件可以解决. 
<iMadper> sunwenjie: 可以解决vim的那个问题, 你搜搜吧. 或者问问这里的vimer.
<dchxcrow> gnus, 同样没有成功过
<iMadper> dchxcrow: 我配置过两次都不成功, 现在改用mu4e了, 比notmuch好用
 * iMadper 一身汗, 洗澡去. 
<sunwenjie> 有一款vimIM，有空再去深入google一下。bye iMa
<abinez> http://tech.qq.com/a/20130505/000003.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 全球首款3D枪支下周问世 部件均由塑料制造_科技_腾讯网
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu13.04安装ATI显卡失败！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=429120 TOSHIBA L551 AMD Mobility Radeon HD 4570 之前在官网下载了最新的13.4驱动 但是提示我的显卡不支持 于是又下载了 13.1 这下可以支持了 但是在安装的时候有提示有些工具没有安装完整 我是按照论坛里的教程安装的 该装的都装了
<^k^> 啊 而且我的是64位系统 32位的那些文 …
<jusss> opera的irc左边长长的时间戳好丑。。。。
<jusss> 但是win下又没啥好的irc....
<hulu> 有谁了解 virtualbox
<jusss> 不了解，只是用过
<jusss> vbox
<iMadper> 不了解, 只是用过 +1
<jusss> ...
<iMadper> hulu: 有问题直接问. 你这样问, 谁敢说自己了解?
<jusss> iMadper: 你越来越像个op了。。。
<hulu> 我在 Vbox 4.2.12 上安装了 Windows 8，但是在我安装了增强工具包之后windows8不能登录了
<iMadper> 用过vbox, 装过增强工具包, 不过没装过win8. win7表示没压力. 
<iMadper> jusss: 我又没帽子.
<jusss> iMadper: 你已登录就有。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 怎么可能...
<jusss> 一
<iMadper> jusss: 我说我是大op, 你信?!
<jusss> iMadper: 我下午看到了，
<hulu> 我想这可能是bug
<iMadper> jusss: 别人给我带的... 我自己给取消了. 
<iMadper> jusss: 我要op没用.
<jusss> iMadper: 你一登陆这，chanserv就+o给你了，
<iMadper> jusss: 怎么可能...
<iMadper> jusss: 我要有, 先t你100次
<jusss> iMadper: 可能我记错了，你可是part下，然后在join下
<abinez> http://view.news.qq.com/a/20130506/000005.htm
<jusss> 可以
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ “毒生姜”何以能“特供”中国人_评论_腾讯网
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ “毒生姜”何以能“特供”中国人_评论_腾讯网
<airead> hi, 现在有没有招 linux C 攻城狮的啊？
<iMadper> airead: 我也在找.
<iMadper> airead: 干嘛不去novell家?
<iMadper> airead: 工资太低了?
<airead> iMadper, 德国那边没看上我
<iMadper> airead: 啥岗位? 还要德国人给你面试?
<iMadper> airead: 大中华区ceo?
<jusss> 习惯了andchat irssi webchat,真不习惯opera的irc界面。。。。
<airead> iMadper, 就那个 desktop dev 嘛
<abinez> 找gebjgd
<iMadper> airead: 哦, 之前让我去的时候, 让我一定要提前过去实习两个月, 我回不去, 就没去. 当时给我面很简单呀. 没啥德国佬呀...
<abinez> gfrog: G蛙君你的hamo呢
<iMadper> airead: 不过后来hr说很缺人, 一定要过去实习去干活...
<airead> iMadper, 可能你那个是实习吧
<iMadper> airead: 你啥运气, 赶上德国佬了...
<iMadper> airead: 我投的正式的, 不过我说我七月才毕业, 他说让我5月份就去实习...
<airead> iMadper, 中国的 manager 看上了，德国那边没看上，倒霉啊～
<iMadper> airead: 德国那边还管这么多... 
<iMadper> airead: 估计德国那哥们是个基佬, 没看上你. 你该开心才对. 
<airead> iMadper, 谁知道，只能继续找了
<hulu> 还有哪里可以问到 vbox 的问题
<hulu> 这里的技术气氛不浓厚
<iMadper> hulu: /join vbox
<iMadper> hulu: 谁没事闲的装vbox装win8?
<if_else> 各位遇到 I/O error 是磁盘的问题么？
<iMadper> if_else: 得看是哪里提示这个问题了. 
<iMadper> if_else: dmesg吗?
<iMadper> if_else: 贴出来整段的看看. 
<if_else> iMadper: 是的，这个错误出现，x 程序开始崩溃
<iMadper> if_else: 得贴出来看看才能确定. 
<hulu> iMadper: 
<if_else> iMadper: 切换到 console 用 root 登录也没用，稍等，我把拍的图片翻译一下
<hulu> iMadper: 怎么是闲的没事
<iMadper> if_else: 图片上传imagebin也行. 
<iMadper> hulu: 有触摸屏?
<hulu> 没有
<iMadper> hulu: 那用win8多蛋疼.
<iMadper> 现在win8什么价格?
<hulu> iMadper: 总要用的
<if_else> iMadper: 在手机：[ 2520.560491 ] end_request: I/O error, dev sda , sector 39745931
<iMadper> if_else: 对, 硬盘问题. 
<hulu> iMadper: 不知道
<iMadper> if_else: 找个S.M.A.R.T工具检查一下吧. 
<hulu> 现在有点问题怎么就这么难呢？
<iMadper> if_else: 小问题fsck就能修复. 大问题, 我也不知道... 如果是坏道, 应该也能帮你自动重映射.
<if_else> iMadper: 兄，这个是 smartctl -A /dev/sda 的输出：http://ix.io/5vn
<hulu> 是不是 linux 软件太多了
<iMadper> hulu: 刚不是跟你说了, /join vbox
<if_else> iMadper: 是的，我记得现在的硬盘可以对坏的扇区进行替换
<hulu> iMadper: 我已经问过了，没反映
<hulu> #vbox 我已经去过两次了
<seek0515> 洗呀洗呀洗澡澡 
<abinez> http://www.dfrobot.com.cn/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=474
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 路虎5履带底盘
<iMadper> if_else: 没问题. 文件系统的问题?
<iMadper> hulu: 那就不知道了. 
<hulu> ...
<iMadper> hulu: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=55260   来这里问
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: virtualbox.org • View topic - Can't install Guest Additions for Win8.1 "Blue" guest
<jusss>  > Time.now
<maxupeng> thunderbird突然收不了邮件，换了claws却可以收，最近也没修改过配置，有哪位碰到过这种情况么？
<hulu> iMadper: 我认为是增强工具的问题
<^k^> jusss:"2013-05-06 21:20:40 +0800"
<iMadper> hulu: 卸载了之后能好?
<hulu> iMadper: 不安装好好的
<jiero> maxupeng: 有一天晚上 thunderbird发不了邮件了 =只碰到过那个
<hulu> iMadper: 安装后根本无法登录，哪还能卸载
<iMadper> hulu: 安全模式
<if_else> iMadper: 兄，http://lihdd.net/seagate-bad-blocks/ 这篇文章提到的：Current_Pending_Sector
<^k^> if_else ... ⇪ 坏道惊魂 | Rest Valley
<hulu> iMadper: 没试过
<hulu> iMadper: 我觉得没必要试了吧
<if_else> iMadper: 我的 smartctl 输出是 0 应该没有坏，不知引发这个错误是否就是，坏道，，，
<maxupeng> jiero，好像是服务器的问题，claws收到4月16号也不能收了，提示服务器断开连接，而且原先用的thunderbird收件箱中最新的邮件也是4月16号的
<jiero> 。这个不知道了
<iMadper> if_else: sudo badblocks -v /dev/sda1   看看吧, 他说没坏道, 那就是没坏道.
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 源码包更新php出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=429123 我用php5.4.14的tar.gz去更新，可是更新完成后还是原来的5.4.6的版本，为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yynana — 2013-05-06 21:09
<hulu> 有谁知道 livecd 是如何创建 live user 的
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  21:29 
<hulu> 13.04 真是个梦魇
<hulu> 以前用的好好的，现在净问题
<iMadper> 5wled台灯好亮
<maxupeng> hulu:试了一个晚上gnome版，果断装回mint13
<jiero> gnome 的 比 mint 13 的有意义啊。mint的就像是gnome 2
<hulu> maxupeng: 问题太多
<maxupeng> hulu: 喜欢mate，稳定
<Bainily>  为什么我进不了memtest模式啊，一进就重启
<hulu> maxupeng: 我正在做一个定制 ubuntu 的项目
 * iMadper 刚学编程的时候看到的一句话: 通常情况下, 即使你99%的确定这是一个软件bug, 仍然有99%的可能性, 问题出在了你身上. 原话记不住了, 貌似出自 learning perl.
<hulu> maxupeng: 13.04 动作太大
<jusss> 感觉linux的桌面环境越来越不是给人用的了。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 13.04有什么大的更新？
<hulu> iMadper: 我只是猜测是个bug
<hulu> UbuntuTalk: livecd 在添加用户时不拷贝 /etc/skel
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] /etc/skel这个文件是干嘛的？
<hulu> UbuntuTalk: /etc/skel 是个目录
<iMadper> 还是个空的...
<maxupeng> mate才是王道，thunderbird + chrome + vim + terminal + caja + rime
<iMadper> 这啥搭配... 跟我完全相反...
<maxupeng> 基本就这几个软件了
<maxupeng> 。。。
<iMadper> 雷鸟太难用. 
<hulu> iMadper: ls -a
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 雷鸟还不错呀
<iMadper> 哦, 一堆配置. 
<hulu> iMadper: 单位用  lotus notes
<iMadper> hulu: 你18摸?
<hulu> 个人就 gmail
<jiero> iMadper: 
<jiero> 安全: 全3D打印手枪成功通过试射
<hulu> iMadper: ?
<iMadper> jiero: 3d打印机不贵, 等上班了买个. 
<maxupeng> 雷鸟很好用啊，不就配置一下帐号还有过滤器就行了
<jiero> 雷鸟的操作挺繁琐。
<iMadper> maxupeng: 你邮件一天300封以上的时候你就不喜欢了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 要是感觉功能不够还有扩展
<maxupeng> iMadper可以加过滤器啊
<iMadper> maxupeng: 添加了过滤器也得一封一封的看呀.
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 那你要怎么看？
<maxupeng> iMadper：额，你的意思是指雷鸟浏览邮件不方便？
<iMadper> maxupeng: 对. 
<maxupeng> 你用哪个？
<iMadper> mu4e
<jusss> ....
<jusss> emacs上的？
<iMadper> .
<jusss> 我还以为你会说mutt
<jusss> gaoji蛋用的好像是mutt
<iMadper> 水了好久.. 看书去..
<Pudge> jusss: 家庭作业呢
<jiero> iMadper: 其实有办法让雷鸟浏览方便。
<jusss> Pudge: 今天刚下载完wheezy的iso
<iMadper> jiero: 算了, 都卸载了. 不喜欢. 
<jusss> Pudge: 明天装
<Pudge> jusss: 。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 网上已经有新驱动的测评了
<maxupeng> mutt据说是神器，一直没花心思去折腾
<jusss> Pudge: 我在想分区的事
<jiero> iMadper: 默认的力量 - 
<jusss> Pudge: 。。。那你去看看评测
<iMadper> maxupeng: mutt想要搜索快, 还得配合not much, 不如直接mu4e或者直接notmuch的自带前端. 个人意见.
<Pudge> jusss: 看了，我想你证明一下。。
<jiero> Pudge: 你去吧。装了驱动你就可以玩 savage 2 了。
<jiero> lol
<Pudge> jiero: 。。不装也能玩
<jiero> savage xr 可用 - HD2000即可。
<jusss> Pudge: 嗯，那在等两天，我很慢。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 明天装debian
<jusss> Pudge: 后天或许才会装新驱动
<Pudge> jusss: 装系统不装驱动？怎么玩
<maxupeng> intel的开源驱动，是不是装完之后都显示为915啊
<jusss> Pudge: 明天只是装。。。然后继续win下游戏
<jusss> Pudge: 在想只装X和wm
<maxupeng> jusss: 曾经很想这么干，后来还是放弃了，太折腾了，，加油吧
<jusss> Pudge: 还有分区问题，是装primary还是logic,还有grub装mbr还是logic里然后还有用grub4dos还是easybcd
<jusss> Pudge: 你说是不是很麻烦
<Pudge> jusss: 都可以，你感觉不到区别，所以别在这个上面纠结
<jusss> maxupeng: 哦，
<Pudge> jusss: 难道你天天玩grub
<Pudge> jusss: 不麻烦啊，装的快的很，
<jusss> Pudge: 我只是不想重装win时把debian也搞挂了
<jusss> Pudge: 装是很快，可是里面很多东东我还没搞明白。。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 挂了很容易啊，插上你的u盘， 启动， 然后grub-install，就搞定了
<jusss> Pudge: 让你装，估计1个小时就搞好了，我就不行。。。我得先大概知道是怎么回事后再装，这样估计得1天多了。。。
<Pudge> 要明白啥，基本系统装好了，直接install awesome或者openbox或者别的什么你喜欢的，就结束了
<Pudge> jusss: 现在不是以前了，东西都做的很傻瓜化了，
<jusss> Pudge: gtk qt之类各种库需要自己手动装吗？
<Pudge> jusss: 很少需要你手动改这个改那个的
<jusss> Pudge: expert模式，不装de dm
<Pudge> jusss: 不用手动装，如果你不需要gnome或者kde的话，
<Pudge> jusss: 你装的软件如果依赖gtk的库，会自动安装的
<jusss> Pudge: 不喜欢gnome3和kde4....
<jusss> Pudge: gnome2还是可以接受的
 * jiero 接受一天一变
<Pudge> jusss: 都装上，都用2天，然后留下一个最舒服的，别的直接purge掉
<Pudge> jusss: 想怎么玩怎么玩，别纠结
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 大家有没有这个现象：检测不到DSL（ubuntu13.04） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=429128 经常性检测不到dsl 但笔记本插一下或拔一下电源就检测到了 之前不是灰色的 而是连灰色的DSL连接1选项都没有 我重装了好几遍了 统计信息: 发表于 由 243750496 — 2013-05-06 21:53
<maxupeng> jusss: 用mate呗
<jusss> Pudge: ...那我尝试下lxde算了
<jusss> maxupeng: mate是啥？
<Pudge> jusss: 随便试，lxde挺漂亮的
<jusss> eexpress: opera irc前面的那个宽宽的时间戳怎么干掉？
<jusss> Pudge: 嗯
<maxupeng> 搞gnome的那班家伙搞gnome3去了，gnome2不再更新，然后就有好心人fork了gnome2，叫mate，继续维护更新
<jusss> maxupeng: 哦
<maxupeng> jusss，稳定是大爱，神码特效统统给我滚开
<jusss> maxupeng: gnome2不错，起码知道怎么找东西和设置，gnome3和kde4是真心不会操作，找个东西都找不到。。。。
<eexpress> im.css
<jusss> eexpress: 把你的能给我吗？我现在用的是win下的opera
<maxupeng> jusss，如果这两个能够稳定，倒也不错，只是我装了之后，时不时就弹出个报错框，要求发送错误报告，没法忍
<maxupeng> jusss，说的是unity和gnome3，kde从未试过
<jiero> stardiviner: 至于为啥没加你的组，我更倾向于改变成熟的定义
<stardiviner> jiero: 你也来创建个组？
<jiero> stardiviner:  lol 我在豆瓣还没号呢
<stardiviner> 。。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 建立了
<eexpress> search
<jiero> stardiviner: 那么起啥名称呢。
<stardiviner> jiero: 无法成熟
<jiero> stardiviner: 饭煮成熟？
<jusss> 变形金刚都要出4了。。。你妹呀
<jusss> 渣渣变3
<jiero> jusss: 你妹就是变刑警啊
<abinez> ///？？/
<jiero> stardiviner: 无法成熟的话——太可怕了啊啊啊啊
<stardiviner> jiero: 不熟的苹果？
<jusss> eexpress: opera看网页，文字都被重叠了。。。
<jusss> eexpress: 果然不是给我们这种小白用的。。。话说opera公司是咋想的。。。
<eexpress> noob
<abinez> eexpress: 你肥来啦
<abinez> mom
<abinez> momo
<abinez> 蛤蟆呢
<abinez> N久没有见蛤蟆了哦
<jiero> stardiviner: 苹果 --- 亚当的寓意么
<stardiviner> jiero: 死亡笔记中死神吃的那种苹果
<eexpress> mi
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • y480安装网卡驱动 网上的教程已经试的差不多了 make环节出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=429130 求助 ghw@ghw-Lenovo-IdeaPad-Y480:~/compat-wireless-2012-07-03-pc$ make ./scripts/gen-compat-autoconf.sh /home/ghw/compat-wireless-2012-07-03-pc/.config /home/ghw/compat-wireless-2012-07-03-pc/config.mk > include/linux/compat_autoconf.h make -C
<^k^>  /lib/modules/3.8.0-19-generic/build M=/home/ghw/c …
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  22:38 
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 那是什么
<stardiviner> jiero: 就是死神界的苹果
<CyrusYzGTt> 灵魂果
<seek0515> 现在算夜里还是算晚上？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 灵魂果实啥
<jusss> 没听过这个名词呀
<seek0515> 没有听过 
<seek0515> 没人么？
<dnf> 白天一直看到你
<jiero> stardiviner:  我想。不错。双重含义，n重含义呢。
<namoamitabuddha> \q: C++ 中用 new 类似 functional 的做法代替原来的直接操作指针, 效率会降低多少?
<fengyanfengyu> topic
<seek0515> 第一天 有点兴奋
<seek0515> 嘿嘿 
<abinez> 西瓜怎么那么便宜哇？
<yunfan1> abinez: 哪里？ 价格？
<abinez> 广西南宁
<abinez> 快点去抢购哇
<jusss> seek0515: 什么第一天？
<jusss> seek0515: xxoo的第一天？
<seek0515> 我今天第一次上irc
<yunfan1> seek0515: 不错 你的第一次献给了我们频道
<seek0515> 好吧 
<seek0515> 乃们有什么感谢我啊
<fengyanfengyu> 我刚刚也发出了第一条信息……
<jiero> yunfan1: 抓住
<yunfan1> jiero: 踩编
 * kingbo10 test
<seek0515> 额
<JsuKya> test
<^k^> JsuKya:点点点.  22:59 
<jiero> yunfan1: 不熟的苹果
<yunfan1> jiero: 啥
<jiero> yunfan1: 你想到啥
<yunfan1> jiero: 我刚吃了苹果 你在山东 现在是夏天 我想你指的就是还没熟的苹果 你刚吃了
<seek0515> 睡觉去 
<seek0515> 乃们 晚安 
<seek0515> 早点睡觉  
<seek0515> 养好身体 身体是革命的本钱 
<seek0515> 88鸟
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> cLeaMooN: 瑞典佬，你来了，
<jusss> 好安静
<zdc> 当编辑一个文件时，偶然发现另一个地方需要修改，就会感到emacs比vi方便了，因为你要敲稍远一点的esc，然后再移动到指定位置再敲修改键编辑，用emacs的话直接快捷键移位，编辑就好了。vi需要保持自己的小巧，发展自己的强大，如编辑模式的快捷键，而emacs需要保持自己的强大而变得小巧和普及，最
<zdc> 好默认安装。
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> vim你习惯了就好了
<zdc> 我一直用vi
<jusss> 不过我一直都是ctrl c，没用过esc,据说还有人用ctrl [的
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 安装了vim之后vi就是vim
<jusss> 一直不明白vim和vi 
<jusss> 区别
<jusss> debian自带的好像是vim吧
<jusss> 敲vi不出东西。。。
<jiero> yunfan1: 呃。没啊。要在豆瓣成立个不成熟小组 - 邪恶小组。
<zdc> 如果编辑时，发现左边开始的地方有个错误，那么是按了ctrl c，再按shift ^ ,再按i方便呢，还是按ctrl a方便呢
<yunfan1> jiero: 小组就叫这个名字？ 那看来是讨论与实施未成年少女操作的邪恶小组
<zdc> juss:如果编辑时，发现左边开始的地方有个错误，那么是按了ctrl c，再按shift ^ ,再按i方便呢，还是按ctrl a方便呢
<zdc> jusss:如果编辑时，发现左边开始的地方有个错误，那么是按了ctrl c，再按shift ^ ,再按i方便呢，还是按ctrl a方便呢
<jusss> jusss: shitf 0...
<jusss> zdc: 我已经6个月没碰过vim了，
<jusss> zdc: 早忘光了
<zdc> jusss: 那你用的什么
<jusss> zdc: 只会x和r了。。。还有dd
<jusss> zdc: 什么也没用
<jusss> zdc: 没写过东西
<peilin> 我笔记本现在用的2.6.32－amd64内核 现在连无线上网都不好搞,准备升到3.8.11如果我复制现在的内核配置文件进行编绎的话,是不是就老样子,可能连无线网卡,蓝牙什么的没有支持?要不要复制目前旧内核的配置文件过去?
<iMadper> peilin: 不会. 
<iMadper> peilin: 可以复制. 
<iMadper> peilin: zcat /proc/config.gz  > .config   
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: Ctrl + [ == ESC
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: Ctrl + C 和 ESC 不等价
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: ....
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 旧版的esc和现在的不一样
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 我好像见过
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: <Esc>escapeCTRL-[ 27*escape* *<Esc>*
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 你说什么? vi?
<peilin> debian没有/proc／config.gz文件呢
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 那个早就没人用了吧
<namoamitabuddha> peilin: debian 在 /boot/config-*
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 旧版的好像里面是ctrl c而不是esc
<iMadper> peilin: 那你在/boot里面找吧
<peilin> 找到了
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: ctrl c和ctrl [好像是等价的
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: No
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 你看 :help i_CTRL-C 和 i_CTRL-[ 就不同
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 虽然差别细微
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 你没用过 vi
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 现在几乎找不到 vi 了
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 注意：老式的 vi 中命令行模式下 Esc 的作用是执行命令而不是退出，
<jusss> "但在 vim 中命令行模式下 Esc 已经被设为退出键。"
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 你用 vi?
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: no,我用notepad
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 我所见过的都是 vi 的扩展, 没有原始的 vi
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 例如 nvi 等
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 不过最多还是 vim
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: BSD-vi 从来没见过
<namoamitabuddha> 睡了
<jusss> ...
<Pudge> jusss: 赶紧装你的系统，别聊天了
<jusss> 我一直感觉 namoamitabuddha是个穿中山装带大方框眼镜的学术青年
<jusss> Pudge: 我这都晚上23:42了，装毛系统。。。。
<Pudge> 开始安装了去睡觉啊，
<jusss> Pudge: 在看电影，看完睡觉
<Pudge> jusss: 估计你明天早上睡起来了还没装好
<jusss> Pudge: 明天晚上前估计才能装上。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 效率啊，干等着多无聊，安装的时候睡觉才是王道
<Pudge> jusss: 你想多了，天朝的网速。。。没好几个小时，桌面装不上
<jusss> Pudge: 我的分区，grub的位置，de dm的选择，太多需要想的东西了。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 我下的iso
<Pudge> jusss: 你下的不是dvd，是cd1,里面缺少很多东西的，基本系统装好后会在网络上开始一边下载一边安装，很久的
<jusss> Pudge: 不是网络版
<jusss> Pudge: dvd和cd的区别
<jusss> Pudge: 我一直想知道
<Pudge> 4g和600m的区别
<jusss> Pudge: 那明天有空下dvd
<Pudge> cd1里面只有gnome，没有别的
<jusss> ....
<jusss> Pudge: 你也不睡，找法国妹子啪啪去吧
<jusss> Pudge: 发两张你的法国妹子的图片
<Pudge> jusss: 才6点，我睡个蛋蛋
<Pudge> jusss: 自己找度娘要图片去
<jusss> Pudge: 。。。
<jusss> opera irc真是我用过的客户端里最难用d
<jusss> 真不明白opera那群人是怎么；想的
<abinez> 肚子饿，刚才去楼下找吃的
<abinez> 吃了3碗干饭
<abinez> 还有油炸的花生米
<abinez> 一小碟
<abinez> GNUdog: momo
<^k^>  05:03
<gebjgd> dd
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-07
<kingbo> 早上好
<kingbo> Raspberry Pi到了，transmission-deaom却不好用
<seek0515> 各位早！
<seek0515> 怎么早有人起来呢啊？
<seek0515> 没人呀
<seek0515> 
<kingbo> .......
<seek0515> 早早
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 自己安装了wine QQ ，但是视频无法打开摄像头，怎么解决啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=430066 自己刚接触Ubuntu，菜鸟一个，望高人指点， 自己安装了WineQQ（WineQQ2012-20121221-Longene.deb），但是在和好友开视频的时候，摄像头不会亮，无法显示视频，这个该怎么解决啊？ 希望能够说的
<^k^> 详细点，谢过啦。 统计信息: 发表于 …
<seek0515> 学校要考二级C你们说要参加么？
<seek0515> 大大们出来聊聊天 帮我解决下
<seek0515> 什么是二级C
<^k^> seek0515: define:二级C http://g.cn 本教程共十七章，祝大家学习愉快！ 第一章程序设计的基本概念第二章C语言基础 知识第三章函数第四章C语言语句第五章C语言语句续及实例第六章字符型及输入 ...
<seek0515> 额  这个机器人有点~~
<sjd_zeus> 早上好各位
<seek0515> 好 
<seek0515> 终于看见人了  不容易啊
<seek0515> 什么是冒泡排序
<^k^> seek0515: define:冒泡排序 http://g.cn 冒泡排序（Bubble Sort，台灣譯為：泡沫排序或氣泡排序）是一種簡單的排序算法。它 重複地走訪過要排序的數列，一次比較兩個元素，如果他們的順序錯誤就把他們 ...
<tryit> hello
<seek0515> hi
<^k^> tryit:点点点.  08:52 
<^k^> seek0515:点点点.  08:52 
<seek0515> 手机没电了~~
<jiero> ee主场了。。。
<jiero> roylez:  0.12  还有 stab啊。。。
<jiero> 无聊
<seek0515> ee？
<jusss> m
<jusss> 早上好
<seek0515> 早
<MeaCulpa> 早
<seek0515> 求早饭
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 大清早要饭的
<seek0515> 我就是要饭的你给不给呀。
<seek0515> 哈哈 
<MeaCulpa> 除非要饭的自带POS机
<seek0515> 啥还要带pos机？
<seek0515> 难道你不请客么？
<seek0515> 苦逼了还在上课
<seek0515> c需要啊 一大早就上这个了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 13.4的错误啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=431273 昨天刚下的13.4版本就在虚机上试了一把，发现一个很大的问题，“扫描仪”变成“扫描易”了，这种中文显示错误不应该呀！虽然说不是很重要的地方，但毕竟是正式发行版，真的有点说不过去。另外关机时要用命令行，直接点关机没用
<lvlingli> ^k^: 坑爹啊  那个本来就叫扫描易
<lvlingli> ^k^: simple scan
<seek0515> 不是都上班了么？怎么还没有多少人来冒泡啊
<airead> blue
<knownbad> Purple.
<jiero> green
<seek0515> 下课下课下课下课了
<imtxc> iMadper: MeaCulpa 早哇
<seek0515> 乃们才上我就要下了
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • gnome3.8无法锁屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=431276 刚刚升级了13.04，尝试了一下gnome3.8，感觉很炫。从网上看到gnome3.8的锁屏也很漂亮，但是我在右上角找不到锁屏按钮。而且在系统设置里设置好锁屏时间，根本不管用。 大伙遇到过这样的情形吗？怎么破？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gorliver — 2013-05-07 9:13
<Pudge> 一个装好的debian 是靠什么东西来定义自己的版本是stable还是testing还是unstable的？
<huntxu> Pudge: 倉庫的地址？
<Pudge> huntxu: 。。目测不是，我sid地址，upgrade后，依然显示testing。
<Pudge> 除非我装上gnome，否则版本描述不变，难道靠gnome确定版本，太堕落了。
<huntxu> Pudge: 估計/etc下放了什麽文件來認吧
<Pudge> huntxu: 目测依然不是，
<huntxu> Pudge: 不懂，問用deb的
<Pudge> huntxu: 我试了下，好像就是gnome不装，随便怎么改sid升级，版本号都不变，只有装gnome，版本号才升级
<onlylove> etc下面有个debian version的东西
<Pudge> onlylove: 就是那个东西啊，升级了他又不会变
<onlylove> 那不知道
<Pudge> onlylove: 总是显示wheezy， 
<Pudge> onlylove: 除非我装上gnome，他就显示sid
<onlylove> 显示就显示吧，我现在是wheezy的源现在不管怎么更新还是2.6的内核呢
<Pudge> onlylove: 我再卸载gnome，他还是sid
<onlylove> Pudge: 那你找维护的问问吧……
<ofan> 谁对clang熟悉
<Pudge> onlylove: 不可能啊，我wheezy默认就是3.2啊
<onlylove> Pudge: 我是从squeeze升级的
<Pudge> onlylove: 以前的stable才是2.6啊
<Pudge> onlylove: 你dist-upgrade了么
<onlylove> 肯定啊，不过今天再upgrade一次试试吧
<onlylove> 反正前几天不搭理我，估计网易的源不太正常
<Pudge> 直接 intall linux-image-3.2。
<Pudge> onlylove: 我等不了，直接3.8。。
<onlylove> 貌似可以了
<Pudge> onlylove: 这几天天天看3.9有没有放上去
<onlylove> 追那么新的内核做啥，硬件能正常工作就好
<Pudge> onlylove: 3.9 alsa升级啊，光驱关闭电源省电啊
<onlylove> 有点意思
<Pudge> onlylove: 反正我是发现3.8的alsa好用多了，声音效果也好一些
<Pudge> onlylove: 也不是alsa，是alsa使用的驱动。。
<Pudge> onlylove: 杂牌声卡，没办法。、
<onlylove> Pudge: 独立的？我对声卡的概念仅仅还是芯片
<onlylove> 完了……我直接update的，忘了dist
<onlylove> 但愿不要出事
<Pudge> on
<Pudge> onlylove: 无所谓啊，等会再dist upgrade就行了
<onlylove> Pudge: 先后不要紧么，我都是先dist然后再update
<Pudge> onlylove: 不要紧
<Pudge> onlylove: 你的源是用的testing还是wheezy？
<onlylove> 那就好
<onlylove> Pudge: wheezy，我一般用代号
<Pudge> onlylove: 那你dist upgrade没啥效果啊
<Pudge> onlylove: update后依然还是update，顶多就几个更新
<onlylove> Pudge: 我原来是stable啊
<Pudge> onlylove: 用testing呗，wheezy前天变成stable了
<onlylove> Pudge: 正因为变stable了所以要升级啊
<Pudge> onlylove: 升级了还是stable啊，而且没啥变化，
<Pudge> onlylove: 又不是突然加很多更新，然后发布
<onlylove> Pudge: 我原来是squeeze啊，升级怎么会什么都没变化
<Pudge> onlylove: 。。你不是改成wheezy升级过了么
<onlylove> Pudge: 但是昨天没搭理我，今天刚刚可以
<Pudge> onlylove: 就这么几天，能有啥更新
<Pudge> onlylove: 哦，网易的源果然更新慢。
<Pudge> onlylove: 你要是想永远用stable，源就改成stable啊，不然每次发布新版本都要重新改源，多麻烦
<onlylove> Pudge: 没啥，vi里面替换不麻烦，%s///就好
<Pudge> onlylove: 。我的意思是，不用再关注版本的变更啊
<Pudge> onlylove: 反正一直都是stable。。
<onlylove> 也是
<Pudge> onlylove: 服务器？自己的本本用stable太老了吧《
<onlylove> Pudge: 我的本本本身就好几年了，squeeze刚好全驱动起来，lenny不认识网卡
<Pudge> onlylove: 用testing啊，很稳定的，驱动还新好多
<Pudge> onlylove: 软件也新很多
<onlylove> Pudge: 差不多少的……我反正能用就行
<onlylove> Pudge: 我主要是怕新软件出毛病
<Pudge> onlylove: testing已经很保守了，基本不会出毛病，ubuntu是基于unstable的。
<onlylove> 原来没有那绿色的ok，现在有了……感觉好别扭
<Pudge> onlylove: stable的软件太老了，个人使用建议用testing啊
<Pudge> 啥绿色
<onlylove> Pudge: 启动的时候服务启动什么的
<Pudge> onlylove: 没有启动动画？
<onlylove> Pudge: 没有啊，砸了
<Pudge> onlylove: 以前有？
<Pudge> onlylove: 默认都没有吧
<onlylove> Pudge: 一直没有啊
<Pudge> onlylove: 以前不是绿色的ok？
<Pudge> onlylove: 那是啥颜色的
<onlylove> Pudge: 但是以前旧版本启动是时候没有状态显示，就是直接显示启动哪个服务
<onlylove> Pudge: 现在在前面多了一行ok
<Pudge> onlylove: 。。多好看，习惯就好。
<Pudge> onlylove: 不想看就装个plymouth
<onlylove> Pudge: 红帽才搞那个
<onlylove> 启动失败的东西都是红色的failed
<onlylove> sudoer也改了……
<onlylove> 网易的源用的人太多了还是怎么着……
<onlylove> 我是不是换个稳当点的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 奇怪的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=431286 装了 win7 / ubuntu12.04 双系统 在ubuntu下无法登陆 网易邮箱(chrome),在这个论坛也发帖不成功， 切到win7 下就都可以了 无法理解 统计信息: 发表于 由 天意轮回 — 2013-05-07 10:20
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34601
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Solidot | 五四各地反PX环保游行
<imtxc> Pudge: 就是仓库地址嘛。。
<imtxc> Pudge: 必须sid嘛，用啥 testing
<Pudge> imtxc: 。。。话题都结束了
<imtxc> Pudge: 我刚看见
<Pudge> imtxc: 我自己当然用sid。给别人说还是testing保守点。
<sjd_zeus> wheezy不是正式发布了嘛
<Pudge> imtxc: sid还是有点不稳的。
<ugoub> ?不同的源 有什名差别么？
<imtxc> Pudge: sid 都太保守了，现在 awesome 还是 3.4..
<sjd_zeus> 我用wheezy+experimental
<Pudge> 没差别，速度不同。。
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 你这有点极品， stable+exper混合。。
<imtxc> gfrog: freeflying 你们好，车出了么？ 车入了么
<Pudge> imtxc: 我都不想升级到3.5,又要重新改配置文件
<Pudge> jusss: 快做作业
<jusss> Pudge: ...
<sjd_zeus> stable的包有点旧呀，某些应用需要比较新的包支持，需要从exper安装
<jusss> Pudge: http://v.qq.com/cover/j/jre4kzbuwtc0urk.html?pgv_ref=aio2012&ptlang=2052
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ IT狂人第一季 - 高清在线观看 - 腾讯视频
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 这跨度有点大吧。直接sid多好。。再不济也要testing啊
<sjd_zeus> wheezy的libc6的版本才2.13
<imtxc> onlylove: 管它呢，我开机关机有好几个红色了 都懒得看了。。。。
<sjd_zeus> 我的应用需要libc6 2.14
<sjd_zeus> 刚好exper里面有
<Pudge> imtxc: 装plymouth啊，开机动画炫的一逼
<sjd_zeus> Pudge, 没事开机看动画片？
<Pudge> jusss: 别看视频了，赶紧做作业
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 开机的时候看见了心情好
<sjd_zeus> Pudge, ╮(╯▽╰)╭，我一个月也开不了一次机
<jusss> Pudge: 同学在下载游戏，没网速呀
<sjd_zeus> Pudge, 下班从不关机，扣上待机直接塞包里拿走
<imtxc> Pudge: plymouth 需要装gdm么
<Pudge> imtxc: no
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 开机的时候！=开机频率
<jusss> Pudge: ie8怎么加书签呀。。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 。。
<imtxc> Pudge: 多绚，有图么
<sjd_zeus> Pudge, ╮(╯▽╰)╭，开机就几秒钟的事情
<Pudge> imtxc: 找度娘要图，度娘不给找谷哥
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 开机的时候！=开机时间
<sjd_zeus> Pudge, 你就为了那几秒钟的灿烂是嘛
<imtxc> Pudge: 不装了，装哪个显得不gaoji
<Pudge> imtxc: 。。尼玛，你卸载掉X啊，艹
 * imtxc 其实开机好几个红色 failed 也不专业。。。
<sjd_zeus> 我喜欢开机的时候显示shell信息，多帅呀
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 把 Pudge 批评我的  fw 你
<sjd_zeus> imtxc, 为啥非得有红色的failed呢
<sjd_zeus> imtxc, O(∩_∩)O~
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 三季度，呐，我也不想这样的。。。。
<sjd_zeus> imtxc, 你可以搞个3D桌面，没事晃着玩
<Pudge> jusss: 别下载dvd了，太大了，用不到
<Pudge> 下一代替代X的叫啥玩意来着，据说提高显示效率的
<Pudge> 这都3年了，项目又夭折了么
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请问：blender或者vpython绘制的二维三维图形能否保存为CADCAE软件可读的格式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=431288 请问：blender或者vpython绘制的二维三维图形能否保存为CADCAE软件可读的格式 比如，能否导入到ABAQUS中，作为前处理建模图形，谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 cvt888 — 2013-05-0 …
<iMadper> Pudge: wayland
<Pudge> iMadper: 对对对
<Pudge> iMadper: 就这叼东西，啥时候能用上啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 现在就可以. 我都安装了.
<jusss> Pudge: 好吧
<Pudge> iMadper: 稳么
 * iMadper 忘了是啥了, 竟然依赖这货.
<Pudge> iMadper: 好用么，
<iMadper> Pudge: 我只是安装了, 没用.
<Pudge> iMadper: 还需要x么。
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 驱动支持么
<iMadper> Pudge: 不知道, 只知道kde支持了
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦, systemd之前莫名其妙的添加了wayland的依赖
<Pudge> iMadper: 驱动呢，nv官方驱动编译要x的
<iMadper> Pudge: 不知道呀.
<iMadper> :: gst-plugins-bad: requires wayland
<iMadper> :: gtk3: requires wayland
<iMadper> :: mesa: requires wayland
<iMadper> mesa依赖, 貌似是开源驱动支持了?
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教12.04无线网络1分钟断网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=431290 大家好！ 小弟用ubuntu12.04 发现无线网络经常断网，无线网卡是realtek8188ce， 大概在开机不到一分钟之内就断网，此时无线连接显示是正常的 但是输入路由器地址192.168.1.1无法连接路由器，无法打开任何网页 多
<imtxc> iMadper: 你居然装这么先进的东西
<onlylove> 听说systemd很纠结
<onlylove> 网易的源……唉
<newlan> 网易的源还可以啊
<onlylove> 都err 504了
<onlylove> 我不就是升级下系统么，才200M左右
<onlylove> 下次考虑换个源
<newlan> 嗯，国内ubuntu的源还是很多的
<imtxc> onlylove: 504了多 update 几次。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 我在dist-upgrade
<adam8157> iMadper: Dell P1913如何? 我的显示器被抢走了, 要另外买一个
<tryit> 国内有哪些付费的空间比较好？
<onlylove> adam8157: 靠，谁敢抢你的，抢回来
<iMadper> adam8157: 你啥地位?
<iMadper> adam8157: 怎么被人欺负呀/
<adam8157> iMadper: 没地位
<onlylove> tryit: 为啥要国内的
<iMadper> adam8157: 19寸tn, 直接不考虑.
<onlylove> adam8157: 你的地位需要抢出来
<tryit> 速度快呗
<iMadper> adam8157: 19寸的tn, 真心不需要卖这么贵的...
<adam8157> iMadper: 这就是你办公室的那个吧
<jusss> win下有好用的irc客户端呀
<adam8157> iMadper: 倾向要个DP接口
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34602
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 比尔盖茨称iPad用户因为不能创建文档而沮丧
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是吧? 我办公室用的是23寸的吧..
<onlylove> 盖子大叔又在卖瓜了
<jiero> adam8157: 19寸的，100元人民币
<jiero> adam8157: dell国内没翻新页——是不是故障太多都换回去了。
<adam8157> iMadper: u2212hm如何?
<iMadper> adam8157: http://item.jd.com/681403.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【飞利浦231P4QPYKES】飞利浦（Philips）231P4QPYKES 23英寸IPS宽屏LED背光液晶显示器【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【飞利浦231P4QPYKES】飞利浦（Philips）231P4QPYKES 23英寸IPS宽屏LED背光液晶显示器【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<onlylove> 这边电子设计工程师都用的2412h
<iMadper> adam8157: 贵呀.
<adam8157> iMadper: 这就是我现在用的, 颜色很差
<ofan> who 对开源协议了解，特别GPL?
<jiero> adam8157: 颜色好的，贵些。
<jiero> ofan: 。。你直接去找 FSF 的人解释给你
<adam8157> jiero: 但是那个太差了
<adam8157> o
<onlylove> ofan: 软件里面不都带么，没带的也有下载地址啊
<adam8157> ofan: 我
<iMadper> adam8157: eizo不解释...
<adam8157> ...
<ofan> adam8157: 假如我有一个代码生成器是GPL'd，它生成的代码也是GPL的？
<iMadper> adam8157: u2212hm 可以的. 不是低端货. 如果你觉得价格可以的话. 
<iMadper> adam8157: nec我就不给你推荐了... 就eizo吧
<jiero> iMadper adam8157  http://item.jd.com/536442.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 【华硕PA238Q】华硕（ASUS） PA238Q 23英寸LED背光IPS宽屏液晶显示器（升降旋转底座 出厂色彩校准 标配多接口）【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<adam8157> ofan: 代码生成器?
<ofan> adam8157: 不是生成2进制代码，比如自动生成一些C头文件
<ofan> 也就是纯文本输出
<adam8157> ofan: 我不认为必须GPL
<ofan> adam8157: 为啥
<jiero> GPLv3么。。。
<iMadper> jiero: u2212hm
<iMadper> jiero: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.25.JBaLYi&id=21086860734
<adam8157> ofan: 协议里没要求啊
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ EIZO/艺卓 SX2262W 22英寸 大量现货 全新行货 5年质保 包顺丰-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> jiero: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.13.cXnNaz&id=20191503453
<ofan> 好吧，其实我也这么认为，但不确定
<iMadper> adam8157: u2212hm, 就这个吧, 不算太贵, 比我想象中的还要便宜. 
<jusss> ofan: so你有东东了？
<adam8157> iMadper: 嗯, 我嫌2312hm太大了
<jiero> adam8157:  你需要这个 http://item.jd.com/724229.html
<ofan> jusss: so还没有
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 【三星MD230x6】三星（SAMSUNG）展翼 MD230x6 23英寸LED广视角6连屏拼接解决方案【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<ofan> adam8157: clang不完全支持gcc扩展吧，至少linux的一堆库还不能编译？
<iMadper> ofan: 用过西联汇款吗?
<ofan> iMadper: 没用过，不过周围有人用过
<adam8157> ofan: 内核就编译不了
<iMadper> ofan: 哦. 
<iMadper> 不是都有用icc编译内核的计划吗?
<ofan> adam8157: 只include linux头文件的能不能？
<adam8157> ofan: 不行, 头文件里一堆一堆的
<jusss> http://s.taobao.com/search?initiative_id=staobaoz_20130507&jc=1&style=grid&q=%C4%D0t%D0%F4+RTFM
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 男t恤 RTFM_淘宝搜索
<onlylove> 求国内速度稳定的源，网易就算啦
<ofan> 好吧，果然是
<ofan> adam8157: gcc有没有忽略头文件里所有#include的选项？
<adam8157> ofan: ...
<ofan> 只想用gcc的parser
<Pudge> iMadper: wayland可以用了。万恶的nv闭源驱动还是只能依赖X，nouveau可以直接用wayland
<jiero> Pudge: wayland能玩游戏么
<iMadper> Pudge: 那也别用.
<iMadper> Pudge: 依赖x的太多了吧?
<Pudge> jiero: iMadper 不知道，我还在看。。
<Pudge> 反正目前看的情况，有几个窗口管理器已经完全支持wayland了，
<Pudge> jiero: 这个跟玩游戏没关系吧。
<jiero> Pudge: 有吧。
<iMadper> Pudge: 不少图形库直接调用xlib的
<jiero> Pudge: 终于不用桌面和游戏一起渲染了。
<Pudge> ；
<Pudge> iMadper: 什么图形库，整个gtk3都用wayland做backend，还有啥
<onlylove> Pudge: 哪些支持wayland
<onlylove> Pudge: wm
<alpha080> 1
<abinez> 连树莓派都支持的
<abinez> 哇嘿嘿
<abinez> 因为Ubuntu推出了自己的显示服务器MIR
<abinez> 带来了鲶鱼效应
<abinez> 加快了wayland的开发进度
<jiero> onlylove: 没有。
<abinez> 不然，我们不知道还要等多久才能看见wayland
<onlylove> abinez: 求问树莓的wm是啥
<jiero> wayland关键是intel搞的，arm厂商不热衷
<abinez> 现在是X啊
<jiero> 想去arm的ubuntu也就不热衷了
<abinez> 不是的，现在开发wayland都宣布支持树莓派了
<jiero> abinez: 人家获得驱动了
<abinez> 连树莓派都没有被遗忘
<Pudge> jiero: 有啊，kwin就支持了
<abinez> 嗯，博通把树莓派的处理器开源了
<onlylove> 树莓这么火，忘了才是麻烦
<Pudge> jiero: gnome部分支持，gnome-shell就是wayland的
<abinez> 包括那个GPU驱动也开源了
<jiero> Pudge: 恩。但是。。别的组件 - 还要1年
<abinez> 所以买树莓派还是有好处的
<abinez> 至少还有大量的软件支持
<Pudge> jiero: 无所谓了，现在机器性能太好，完全感觉不出来了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我快把浏览器浏览坏了，还是没有解决上网的问题，在解决不了只能放弃了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=431293 今天已经第三天了，问了各种人，各种不知道，各种无法解决啊 新手学个LINUX这么难吗？ 使用的学校网上的客户端rjsupplicant，运行就提示错误：错误的文件描述符，还会停止网卡
<^k^> 服务，上图 QQ图片20130505182914.jpg 网卡 …
<abinez> 我把笔记本的散热器拆出来了，拿到水龙头去冲洗
<abinez> 还有那个小风扇
<abinez> 太多灰尘了，记得上次清理是一年前的事情了
<abinez> 清理完了以后，风扇再也没有疯狂转了
<onlylove> 一年就要清理……你那什么地方啊，我一般的用吸尘器和吹风机配合下就完事
<onlylove> 做dist-upgrade的感觉好像又到了用ubuntu的时候……
<seek0515> linux下抓包软件有那几个好点的啊？
<onlylove> 好多抓包的
<onlylove> wireshark用的比较多
<seek0515> 我去看看 
<Pudge> onlylove: 你一直stable就不用dist upgrade了。。update足够。
<onlylove> Pudge: 我用了dist-upgrade以后，6变成7了
<adam8157> upgrade
<onlylove> 不过内核还是2.6
<Pudge> onlylove: 因为你用的不是stable，而是版本号。
<roylez_> adam8157: 我笔记本归位了
<onlylove> 我想知道……内核只能手动升级么
<adam8157> roylez_: 竟然修好了?
<Pudge> onlylove: 能啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 700大洋
<onlylove> Pudge: 我时候说dist咋不给升级
<adam8157> roylez_: 啊? 不报修啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 过保了
<adam8157> roylez_: 换新的吧
<Pudge> onlylove: 不知道，怕驱动出问题吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 我不会再买了吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 啊? 为啥? 出家的和尚也是需要用电脑的
<roylez_> adam8157: 以后买个u盘装Linux，插在电脑上就能用
<onlylove> roylez_: 你那优盘的寿命是问题
<roylez_> onlylove: 32G的，每天写10G，可以用8年，arch wiki上写的
<onlylove> roylez_: 问题是那是随机写的吧，你那优盘的主控能行不
<seek0515> 怎么提高U盘的传输速度啊
<roylez_> onlylove: 用3年换一个，反正便宜
<onlylove> roylez_: 那不如搞个移动硬盘了
<seek0515> 2.0的口速度很慢阿
<roylez_> seek0515: 我又不是现在换
<abinez> http://www.oschina.net/news/40269/adobe-change-software-sale-mode
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ Adobe软件改变销售模式：只能订阅 月付50美元 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<abinez> 用PS的傻眼了
<abinez> 每月50美刀
<seek0515> roylez_ :我是说我的那个u盘
<onlylove> jusss: 你用的什么文件管理器
<seek0515> abinez:还好用gimp
<roylez_> seek0515: 我也没买啊，等我笔记本退休的时候再买，肯定要usb 3.0的
<jiero> abinez: 。本来都是那样的。有 GIMP等，都不投资，只要 10000 美刀就能让 GIMP 赶上 PS - 信不？
<onlylove> gimp用户无压力，再说了，那软件允许离线使用，每月去adobe服务器认证，这样可以伪造一个认证服务器
<abinez> 嗯，表示GIMP的春天要来了
<jiero> 春天啥。
<onlylove> 就和微软的kms一样的
<jiero> 人家都会付钱
<abinez> onlylove: 主要是你要升级就得交钱哇
<seek0515> abinez:是啊 
<jiero> abinez: 人家根本认识不到gimp
<onlylove> abinez: 升级毛线，一样用，我家里很多人还在用7
<seek0515> abinez:在中国还不是一样用 
<seek0515> 难道不是么 
<abinez> 你不交钱就不能升级
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 乖乖交钱呗
<abinez> 不然，就老老实实用古董版本
<abinez> onlylove: 升级是迟早的事情
<abinez> 不升级，奥多比会说旧版存在严重安全漏洞
<abinez> W嘿嘿
<abinez> 话说，客官你是要不要交钱升级，
<seek0515> 我看中国没有多大影响
<abinez> ？
<abinez> 那些用来赚钱的都是买正版
<iMadper> adobe会将他的老版本免费的. 
<abinez> 木有免费
<seek0515> 我看见老的设计师全是用的老的版本 
<abinez> 关键是安全漏洞
<iMadper> 真心喜欢的软件, 花点儿钱值得吧? 就跟买喜欢的衣服, 鞋是一样的. 
<abinez> 你要是花了半年的心血设计好的作品，快要交货的时候，给出问题了
<seek0515> 我认识的那些设计师 连漏洞是什么都不知道  
<abinez> 你就欲哭无泪了
<huntxu> iMadper: 大部分人不這麽想
<iMadper> huntxu: 所以, 软件质量没办法提高...
<abinez> iMadper: 软件是赚钱的工具，不是衣服或者鞋子之类的哦
<iMadper> abinez: 软件不一定是赚钱的工具
 * adam8157 可怜吃软饭的
<abinez> 你见过人家宁愿去借也不愿花钱去买
<abinez> 我见过多了
<huntxu> iMadper: 而且50刀/月對整套creative suite應該不算貴吧
<abinez> 明明是赚钱的工具，他们也不愿去买
<abinez> 宁愿到处跑，到处去借
<iMadper> huntxu: 对传设院的学生来说, 就贵. 对单位来说, 那很便宜了
<abinez> 嗯，设计公司无所谓，
<iMadper> huntxu: 你想想, 一个穷学生, 一学期交200刀软件授权费用, 确实有点儿高, 不过adobe对学生还是可以的, 老版本的都直接免费使用.
<abinez> 一个设计赚到的钱可以买好几年的授权费了
<huntxu> iMadper: 學生另算，完全應該找學校/培訓機構
<abinez> 实际上这些都是软件销售的趋势了
<huntxu> iMadper: 學生用老版本這點也合理
<abinez> 订阅收费
<iMadper> huntxu: 用老版本挺好的. 
<abinez> 按订阅的时间收取费用
<abinez> 以后微软也是这样订阅收费
<iMadper> huntxu: 肯定要对学生好, 学生都用ps, 等这些学生步入工作之后, ps销量才好~ lol
<abinez> 你买的电脑回来，每月都要给微软交50美刀
<jusss> onlylove: nautilus
<huntxu> iMadper: 中國的設計學院不敢恭維...
<abinez> 美名其曰：升级服务
<iMadper> abinez: 本来就是升级服务. 
<jusss> onlylove: 或者就没用文件管理器，直接xterm....
<abinez> iMadper: 你要是不交钱一直不能升级
<abinez> 连基本的功能都用不了
<iMadper> abinez: 这怎么了?
<huntxu> abinez: 不能升級和不能用不是一個概念吧。。。
<iMadper> abinez: rhel也是这个样子的呀
<abinez> 要联网使用的，比如那个office365
<abinez> 云计算的时代
<abinez> 用软件就像用自来水一样
<iMadper> abinez: 没抓住你要说啥...
<iMadper> abinez: 听你说了半天, 还不知道你的观点是啥... 
<huntxu> iMadper: abinez 同迷霧
<iMadper> huntxu: 今晚去贵校溜达一圈, 看看有没有漂亮的小学妹
<abinez> 。。。。。
<abinez> 我的观点就是，每月都要交钱
<abinez> 不然你用不了那些软件服务
<abinez> 如同你没有交水费一样
<huntxu> iMadper: 渣渣
<iMadper> 你这不是观点, 你要说 ``每月都要交钱''好,  还是每月都要交钱不好. 
<iMadper> huntxu: lol~ 贵校妹子质量比鄙校的高不少吧?
<abinez> gebjgd: 你肥来了？
<iMadper> huntxu: 大二的时候去贵校溜达, 正好看到一群妹子练舞蹈~ lol
<gebjgd> abinez, 我就没瘦过
<abinez> 割10斤肉过来
<huntxu> iMadper: 其實質量差不多
<huntxu> iMadper: 不過稍微會打扮一點而已
<abinez> gebjgd: 用来做人肉叉烧包子
<huntxu> iMadper: 另外還有基數的問題
<iMadper> huntxu: sigh... 软院/信科院/工学院 组成了我们校区呀
<huntxu> iMadper: 不要輕視軟院
<huntxu> iMadper: 比如我不會輕易告訴你ex是數學系的
<huntxu> iMadper: 記得以前還有一個高中美女同學去了廣工學工科
<iMadper> huntxu: 我了个去!!!! 我班里, 就一个说的过去的女生, 结果被外院的挖墙脚了!~
<huntxu> iMadper: 基數問題，沒辦法LOL
<gebjgd> huntxu, 你还有ex？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装12.04无法完成引导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=431294 我的机子是联想的昭阳安装xp按照下面的方法无法进入引导区不知道怎么回事请大侠帮帮忙 3.解压与配置Ubuntu镜像文件 将ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso中.disk目录、casper目录下的initrd.lz和vmlinuz文件解压到C盘根目录下。 4.下载GRUB4DOS G
<ofan> iMadper: 你还没毕业？
<gebjgd> ofan, 你还醒着？
<ofan> gebjgd: 恩挑灯夜战
<iMadper> ofan: 没, 你呢?
<ofan> 明天考试
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<ofan> iMadper: 没...
<gebjgd> ofan, 终于搞到白人妹子了？
<iMadper> ofan: 我一直不知道你是不是跟我一届的
<adam8157> gfrog: ... sigh
<iMadper> ofan: 你也大四?
<ofan> nnnnd 真不想上了
<ofan> iMadper: 对
<roylez_> gfrog: 基佬有好事没？
<ofan> gebjgd: 没妹子
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<ofan> 有国内的，搞不着
<iMadper> ofan: 回来不?
 * adam8157 老子一个包裹在海关接近一个月了我擦
<ofan> iMadper: 混不下去就滚回去
<gebjgd> ofan, 那么多美国白人妹子  你为什么不要
<roylez_> adam8157: 啥东西？
<ofan> gebjgd: ...是她们不要我
<adam8157> roylez_: 大力丸
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕乃又在xb
<adam8157> roylez_: GNC的维生素
<roylez_> adam8157: GNC的megaman？
<gebjgd> ofan, 那就没办法了
 * gfrog 没海淘的动力了。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: bingo
<seek0515> 你们都大四？
<roylez_> adam8157: 放心吧，海关已经替你试过了，是真药
<gfrog> roylez_: 每一颗都是真的？ lol
<iMadper> adam8157: 大力丸... 我家有的是...
<roylez_> gfrog: 也许是
<gebjgd> seek0515, 不是 我是大四的爹
<ofan> 壮阳的？
<adam8157> ofan: 维生素
<iMadper> ofan: 就是蛋白粉
<iMadper> adam8157: 维生素呀?
<ofan> 哦 那 iMadper 说大力丸
<iMadper> adam8157: 那骗人的东西, 还不如你自己吃生西红柿.
<seek0515> gebjgd:大四的爹？是什么？
<iMadper> ofan: 蛋白粉嘛, 长肌肉的. 
 * gfrog 碎午觉
<gebjgd> seek0515, 这都不明白  小烹友
<freeflying> gfrog: RH真爽啊，还能睡午觉
<seek0515> gebjgd:真的不晓得  求指教
<gebjgd> seek0515, 就是我孩子都上大四了
<gfrog> freeflying: 爬椅子上睡啊叔儿。哪有乃在家想躺哪躺哪，想睡谁睡谁爽。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 上次那车能收不 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i206970
<knownbad> gebjgd: 爹，儿子回来了。
<seek0515> gebjgd:额  我才大一  
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃没收啊？ 价儿不是不错么。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 哎 乖
<gebjgd> seek0515, 一天撸几次管？
<knownbad> 我妹出来没？
<freeflying> gfrog: 你不是说他那把立有问题吗
<seek0515> gebjgd:你说呢？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我是看着奇怪，大概那车都那样。
<seek0515> 哈哈 
<imtxc> vim 众们遇到过在自动补全的时候出现 E315 错误的bug 么 http://code.bulix.org/zhp0f9-83445  
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<freeflying> gfrog: 太远了，那车在清河
<gfrog> freeflying: 这还远。。。 还木让乃去房山呢。。
<gebjgd> seek0515, 皮都破了吧
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没有
<gebjgd> @drgan: 临时决定要和另一个同事在两周后去香港开会。同事拿澳大利亚护照，当天买机票就可以走，最久停留90天。轮到我的天朝护照，去中国“领土”，竟然要去领事馆申请赴港签证，办理时间四天，然后“每次停留不超过30天”。现在这个事情正在系里当笑话传播。
<seek0515> gebjgd:你懂的 ！！
<ofan> knownbad | gebjgd: 爹，儿子回来了 
<ofan> 这是啥情况
<seek0515> 刚刚才认得爹 
<seek0515> 是不是啊 gebjgd
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥补全插件? clang?
<freeflying> gfrog: 最近还真得去趟西五环那边去搞车去
<knownbad> gebjgd: 老婆这次回去就碰上了，从广州去不了台湾得经由香港。
<imtxc> iMadper: SuperTab-continued
 * gfrog 下周部门去密云玩儿，要不要带车过去刷个密云水库呢。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 搞车？
<iMadper> imtxc: 那东西也就是个前端吧? back-end是啥.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 擦 你老婆还没入籍
<knownbad> 白花了 $600+。
<gebjgd> ofan, 你猜
<knownbad> 问题是出发前南航说国际套票没问题。
<imtxc> iMadper: snimate?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我忘记了 我看看去
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么没问题  天朝的护照就是问题
<knownbad> 借句台湾话，干XX的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 丢他老母的
<ofan> gebjgd: 猜不到
<knownbad> 问题是飞中国航空或是台湾都会有问题。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 忍了吧
<knownbad> 双方各自不让对方直飞国际。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 在欧洲想去英国都费劲  如果是天朝的护照的话
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚看了看，好像开了NERDTreeToggle 之后 才有这个问题
<gebjgd> @trotrotro：刚刚看到的，给跪了：天一日美美能美美日一天，红会干露露被露露干会红。
<happyaron> freeflying: 长沙是ee主场啊，那边release party可以找找他，lol
<MeaCulpa> ..
<gebjgd> @宋祖法言：成都九眼桥这两天重兵守卫，不知何故。有人说是四川警察演练路边集体吃盒饭；有人说是2013成都警车、防暴车展，街边站的武警特警都是车模；有人说是严防死守九眼桥女强淫奸污男同胞……老夫向路边戴红袖箍的大妈打探究竟，大妈郑重表示：不信谣，不传谣，再过几年去化疗。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ee不在魔都多玩玩？
<knownbad> 下次一定得去申请港澳台旅行证。
<MeaCulpa> 我次奥不回归说不定去HK还容一点
<gebjgd> knownbad, 直接让你老婆入籍完了  多省事
<gebjgd> @情痴：【万事求美帝 如今到朱令】王立军往美国使馆跑，方励之往美国使馆跑，pm2.5依靠美国使馆公布，瞎子靠美国拯救，如今，为清华女生朱令申冤，也要签名恳求美国政府。当年毛领袖说：美国是自由的灯塔，我们的心，向往着美国。
<freeflying> gfrog: 去保养
<gfrog> freeflying: 擦，四轮儿啊。那乃还嫌清河远
<gebjgd> @王朔有话说：如今这年代，城管干了警察的活，公车干了公交的活，小偷干了纪-委的活，兽医干了人医的活，专家干了赵本山的活，相声干了歌唱家的活，教授干了生意人的活，二奶干了卧底的活，网友干了侦探的活，微博干了媒体的活，干爹干了男友的活，女明星干了三陪的活，男贪官干了牛郎的活。
<freeflying>    gfrog 开车也麻烦啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 京密路上五环直接绕过来就是啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 不知道那车成色如何
 * gebjgd 日的 上班去
<ofan> get punted over 咋翻译？
 * Saxon 嘎嘎
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130506/000671.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 广东肇庆一主妇澳门豪赌输千万 获老公宽容_新闻_腾讯网
<abinez> 娶这老婆不错的说
<abinez> 不然，家财太多
<gfrog> freeflying: 求大图呗
<imtxc> 各位vim众们都用NERD_tree这个插件么？
<seek0515> abinez,我才不要呢  
<imtxc> iMadper: 应该不是Nerd_tree的bug就是powerline的bug
<abinez> seek0515: 为毛不要，这样的老婆才懂的享受
<abinez> 小孩子家不懂事
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 用过一点点
<seek0515> abinez:好好的赚来的钱全花了！我要留在这看着越来越多！！
<seek0515> 嘿嘿 我就是个守财奴 
<abinez> 你都傻了的
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 跪求大神，进不了ubuntu，直接进入grub4dos，怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=431298 用U盘刻录的ubuntukilin13.04,64位的，现在电脑上已有win7、win8双系统，安装后先是没有启动项，用easybcd弄出来了个可能是neogrub（记不清名字了），进入后是grub4dos，代码我全不会，不知怎么解决，求大神
<^k^> ，跪求 统计信息: 发表于 由 含枫66 …
<abinez> 所谓钱财乃身外物
<abinez> 生不带来，死带不去
<seek0515> abinez:我那边傻了啊
<seek0515> 我又没说我不用的 
<abinez> 你守着那些财有何用
<seek0515> 我要带则我媳妇出去旅游
<seek0515> 带着
<seek0515> 嘿嘿 
<abinez> LOL
<seek0515> lol是啥意思啊？
<abinez> 你哪里有空带她去旅游啊
<abinez> LOL就是大笑的意思
<seek0515> 我又不干编程 我那边没有时间啊
<abinez> seek0515: 你忙着赚钱啊
<seek0515> 额 也对哎  
<abinez> 有一天便输了100万，加起来都有上千万了。什么小赌怡情，那是自己骗自己。有钱时，十万八万也是小赌；钱不多时，即使一千几百也算大赌”。
<seek0515> 没事一定会抽时间去的 
<seek0515> 嘿嘿 
<abinez> 腾讯网友 自由心旅 2013-05-06 13:11:11
<abinez>     要是我有这样老公多好 我老公为了两万块 揍了我一顿 唉
<seek0515> 你是女的？
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: vim也有powerline?
<seek0515> abinez:你是女的？
<imtxc> iMadper: https://github.com/Lokaltog/powerline
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: Lokaltog/powerline · GitHub
<abinez> seek0515: 。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个powerline好像哪都有了zsh也有 tmux也有
<seek0515> 像github 怎么用啊不会哎 
<imtxc> 冤枉powerline了 不是这个的原因
<abinez> http://img1.gtimg.com/6/649/64991/6499178_980x1200_292.jpg
<abinez> 要妹子，要萝莉的来啦
<abinez> 萝莉妹子大派送
<abinez> 还外送小正太
 * ofan 夜深人静，一个人窝在床上看ppt
<seek0515> 0.o
<seek0515> ofan:才一点半呢 
<seek0515> 还早 
<piggybox> ofan: 啥ppt这么好看
<ofan> piggybox: 网络通信的
<fivesheep> ofan: yo
<fivesheep> piggybox: yo
 * ofan 因为明儿有考试
<ofan> fivesheep: yooooooooooooooooooooo
<seek0515> 是不是跪的节奏？
<fivesheep> 诸君都忙啥
<seek0515> 忙着找媳妇呢 
<ofan> fivesheep: 忙考试
<fivesheep> piggybox: seek0515 买两卷手纸就好了. 经济, 好用
<fivesheep> Oo
<fivesheep> lol
<seek0515> fivesheep，不行的 
<seek0515> 哪有妹子好
<fivesheep> 妹子消费太高
 * imtxc 接着凑活用
<freeflying> fivesheep: 中产又用手纸解决？
<Chaos`Eternal> ,,,
<abinez>  富裕的人会更加富裕，有钱的公司也会变得更加有钱，这些都是有原因的。他们比其他人更聪明，而且更擅长使用各种各样的金融工具来支配自己的财富。
<seek0515> 额 
<seek0515> 是啊 
<seek0515> abinez:你是搞web开发的是啊？
<abinez> NO
<seek0515> 那是什么啊？
<seek0515> java？
<abinez> 就是啥都不做
<abinez> 坐等花钱
<seek0515> 还有工作
<seek0515> ？
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 脚本postinst无法编译,求助各位看有什么看法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=431299 大概是这样，我在安装某一个deb包的时候，执行postinst脚本之后，它就开始向某个地址发送验证(因为是收费的,验证是否盗版，若为盗版则安装失败)。但是我自己在ubuntu上却编译不了这个postinst脚本。很想知道是
<^k^> 如何实现的！ 该脚本在此，求教大 …
<abinez> http://sin.stb.s-msn.com/i/37/76CD1F6A9F261CCAF1AB1A1A9B5720.jpg
<skraito> hi all
<skraito> anyone wanna code
<yunfan> freeflying: 有个小建议 对ubuntu one的 不知道是不是反映给你
<skraito> bash keylogger
<skraito> i am bored
<^k^> skraito:点点点.  14:19 
<skraito> http://0x71.org/2013/05/06/0x71-0day-bash-keylogger-version-2-released-in-the-wild/
<^k^> skraito ⇪ t: Journey To Everlasting Life » 0×71 0day Bash Keylogger Version 2 released in the wild
<skraito> there is alot of improvement
<jiero> roylez: 好容易又赢了一次
<chenxiongfei> 我正在寻找一款比较酷的 跟踪插件，可以跟踪网络以及实现系统监控功能的，有仁兄推荐吗？
<roylez> jiero: 你的工作呢？
<freeflying> yunfan: 显然不是啊，launchpad开bug, 或者最近的写blueprint
<ofan> chenxiongfei: 跟踪网络什么，监控什么？
<ofan> abinez: 你真相？
<chenxiongfei> ofan:需要一个跟踪网络数据包，以及 系统服务器，文件篡改以桌面插件的形式现实
<abinez> ofan: ？？？
<abinez> 神马真相？
<chenxiongfei> 你们有人用过opensuse吗
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130507/000057.htm
<chenxiongfei> opensuse在默认的情况安装以后，有一款插件，很酷，一个短短的窗口，滚动显示操作记录
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 全球多地出现超级淋病病毒 传染性可能超艾滋_新闻_腾讯网
<yunfan> freeflying: 根本就不是bug
<yunfan> 只是个feature request
<abinez> 一个比一个更狠毒的病毒
<freeflying> yunfan: 那就发邮件列表或写bp
<ofan> chenxiongfei: windows吧
<yunfan> freeflying: wo 又不是你们员工 别要求那么多嘛
<chenxiongfei> ofan 我希望能在ubuntu上面运行他
<yunfan> freeflying: 我的fr是 让ubuntu one增加同步软件配置的feature 这样搬家方便 去别的地方也方便 不过这样就得要求写很多的实现代码来扫各种软件
<chenxiongfei> 我在寻找这样一款类似的也行
<seek0515> 国外什么vps比较便宜的啊？
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<seek0515>  国外什么vps比较便宜的啊？
<abinez> 美女住酒店一晚结账时账单800元，她抱怨太贵。经理说这是标准收费，酒店附设泳池、健身房和wifi。美女说自己完全没使用，经理说饭店有提供，是她自己不用。 女客人打开皮包掏钱付账，但说要扣除经理和她共度春宵的700元，只拿出100元。经理急呼：“我哪有？”女客人：“我有提供，是你自己不用！”
<freeflying> yunfan: 你要是用ubuntu, 就去看看一个软件叫oneconf
<freeflying> yunfan:  OneConf provides the ability to sync your computer's configuration data over the network
<freeflying>  It integrates nicely with the Ubuntu Software Center to compare sets of installed software between computers. A command line tool also provides for the same functionality
<abinez> 男女朋友一起去逛街，
<abinez> 女朋友：哎哟，脚好酸哦。
<abinez> 男朋友很紧张：怎么了？是不是踩到柠檬了？
<maxland> abinez: 。。。
<seek0515> 晕死 断网了 
<abinez> 一个乞丐来到一个吝啬鬼家门前乞讨。
<abinez> 乞丐：“请你给我一小块肉，奶酪或奶油。”
<abinez> 吝啬鬼：“没有！”
<abinez> 乞丐：“面包屑也行。”
<abinez> 吝啬鬼：“也没有！”
<abinez> 乞丐：“那就给口水喝吧！”
<abinez> 吝啬鬼：“我们连水也没有了。”
<^k^> abinez:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<yunfan> freeflying: 那不错 我他妈一直用ubuntu
<maxland> 。。。
<seek0515> 。。。
<seek0515> 有什么vps比较便宜的啊？
<seek0515> 刚刚断网了 没看见！！
<maxland> seek0515: linode
<maxland> seek0515: http://dwz.cn/linode 现在1G都只要20刀一个月了
<^k^> maxland ... ⇪ Linode - Xen VPS Hosting
<skraito> :p
<jiero> maxland: 。。。
<skraito> hi anyone have vps
<maxland> jiero: 肿么啦
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu13.04 显卡驱动相关问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=431300 （1）通过u盘安装ubuntu13.04 成功后就入系统，发现分辨率为1024x768画面很不适应，成功调整为1280x800; 不过仍存在以下问题。 a.每次开机弹出系统有关键错误 b.系统非常卡，compiz进程占用率过高，时常超100%，尝试关闭了大部
<^k^> 分特效，依然非常卡，没有解决问题 …
<jiero> roylez: 没有了
<seek0515> maxland，20刀要多少人民币啊
<seek0515> ？
<maxland> seek0515: 123人民币
<seek0515> 有点小压力 
<jiero> seek0515: 一年
<seek0515> 每月生活费800  然后去掉这个 
<seek0515> 就没钱吃饭了哎  
<seek0515> jiero，？？
<maxland> jiero: 不是一年啊
<seek0515> 一个月是123 
<yunfan> seek0515: 如果不是要东京机房 可以考虑digital ocean 那个是5刀一个月
<seek0515> maxland，有没有便宜的啊？
<seek0515> yunfan，性能咋样？
<yunfan> 20G ssd的 
<jiero> seek0515: 你要性能干嘛？
<seek0515> 我怕我没事玩的时候瘫了 
<seek0515> 看看 
<ofan> digital ocean 有西海岸机房了
<yunfan> ofan: 那不错 之前那个网络不行
<ofan> yunfan: 当然，之前只有东部的
<huntxu> yunfan: linode東京基本上申請的ip都牆了。。。
<seek0515> 我看看 
<chenxiongfei> * System/Monitoring 用于直接监视系统或通过分析日志来监控系统的工具。 
<chenxiongfei>  System/Monitoring 监视器
<chenxiongfei> 有这样的推荐推荐吗
<ofan> ramhost也不错，很稳定
<ofan> chenxiongfei: 有日志分析工具
<yunfan> huntxu: 没墙 只是自动检测ssh隧道而已
<yunfan> huntxu: 我装了个 shellinabox 可以走web登陆
<chenxiongfei> ofan:我希望他能以桌面插件的形式 存在于我电脑的右下角
<huntxu> yunfan: traceroute到出口就跪了啊。。。
<yunfan> huntxu: 人固一墙
<chenxiongfei> 我向公司申请了VPN翻墙
<chenxiongfei> ofan;你可以找到吗？
<detailyang> test
<^k^> detailyang:点点点.  15:15 
<ofan> chenxiongfei: 没有这种
<ofan> chenxiongfei: 有些系统监控的，基于SNMP的
<abinez> 在波士顿马拉松爆炸案发生后，美国执法部门要求谷歌(微博)、Twitter甚至是硅谷所有创业公司将各自产品设计得更加便于使用，以帮助政府部门执行监督任务。
<abinez> 方便政府部门？给政府部门留个后门？
<abinez> 米国的法律越来越像是一个无形的监狱
<MeaCulpa> 米国一直如此，挺好
<MeaCulpa> 律师赚钱
<onlylove> 过不了多久，米国和墙内没啥区别
<MeaCulpa> 墙内还学美国呢
<skraito> hi i need more people from our fellow chinese to code tripwire for windows
<former> hey, all   ½ñÌìÕ¦²»ÈÈÄÖÄØ?
<^k^> former say: hey, all 今天咋不热闹呢? in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<skraito> come to channel ##0x71
<skraito> :) become our member
<skraito> anyone know windows well here ?
<^k^> skraito, 不要玩机器人
<former> ÄãºÃ,skraito
<onlylove> why windows
<skraito> because that tripwire is gonna be ported to windows
<skraito> with mysql database
<^k^> skraito, 不要玩机器人
<onlylove> just ask microsoft
<former> ÎÒÏëskraitoÊǸöÀÏÍâ
<^k^> former say: 我想skraito是个老外 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<abinez> 如果你愿意问问题，仔细思考，认真努力，你很快就能学会做生意，这不是多难的事情
 * gfrog 壕基铛又跑哪儿去了。
<freeflying> gfrog: 搞过libvirt+ovs+vlan没
<gfrog> freeflying: 没碰过ovs
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总咋啦？
<freeflying> gfrog: 在折腾这个
<gfrog> freeflying: 真高端
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • [急]不关闭secure boot，无法启动grub http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=431303 开启secure boot，安装ubuntu 13.04与win8共存；安装完成后，在bios中显示ubuntu的efi启动项，但是选择该启动项，并不能进入grub； 关闭secure boot，可以进入grub，会卡死在grub界面，无法进入系统； 求大家给指导。。。 统计信息:
<^k^>  发表于 由 eson — 2013-05-07 16:08
<freeflying> gfrog: 靠，这高端毛啊
<huntxu> 高端秀
<huntxu> gfrog: 蛙蛙
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂
<gfrog> freeflying: 高端猴
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
 * gfrog 饿了，找饼干去。
<huntxu> iGoogle: 神你今天這麽低調
<gfrog> iGoogle: 渣神
<seek0515> 。。。我也饿了
<freeflying> gfrog: 刚刚做了绿豆沙，冰镇了
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕。
<freeflying> huntxu: 你也挂#ovs啊
<freeflying> huntxu: 给我普及普及ovs知识吧
<huntxu> freeflying: 挂著不傷身
<huntxu> freeflying: 菜鳥啊，啥都不會 =.=
<cherrot> freeflying, 贤妻良母
<cherrot> huntxu, ovs是啥子
<freeflying> huntxu: 我创建了个fake bridge, 启用了vlan, 现在连到这个fake bridge上的vm可以互相访问，但vm访问不了外网
<huntxu> cherrot: openvswitch.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Open vSwitch (@ openvswitch.org)
<yunfan> huntxu: 我的跳板机被墙壁了 现在直接用mosh上linode 跟局域网机器一样快 不过坏处是没有代理可用
<huntxu> freeflying: fake bridge 沒有接物理網卡？
<freeflying> huntxu: 这个还需要做啥设置不
<lqi> freeflying: hello
<huntxu> yunfan: 很大程度要用代理啊，不然得兩個不是更麻煩？
<lqi> yunfan: hello
<cherrot> huntxu, 虚拟交换机? 干毛用啊
<freeflying> huntxu: 有，先创建了一个bridge, 再在这个bridge上创建了fake bridge, 不然没法用vlan
<yunfan> huntxu: 隧道老被自动搞 vpn又破解
<yunfan> lqi: HELO?
<freeflying> yunfan: 换小众的翻墙工具吧
<yunfan> freeflying: 你以为哥没换过？ udptunnel pingtunnel你玩过不？
<yunfan> 这些我都玩过
<freeflying> yunfan: http proxy你试过没
<yunfan> 没有ssl
<lqi> yunfan: yunfan@kdecn?
<yunfan> 我只能相信https proxy
<freeflying> 别用ssl加密
<yunfan> lqi: nope
<lqi> yunfan: ok
<yunfan> 那很容易被墙检测内容 然后卡擦的
<freeflying> 你的信息又不值钱
<yunfan> 倒不是值钱 是会被卡擦 没效果
<freeflying> gfw对这种明文的东西没兴趣
<yunfan> 下回44自己弄个协议
<yunfan> freeflying: 你这就是胡说了 要不然gfw还出口深度包检测呢
<freeflying> 你要是触发关键词就没办法了
<freeflying> lqi: hey
<lqi> freeflying: hey, 好久没见了
<freeflying> yunfan: 没用的，gfw现在都搞ml了，它以后根据一些特征来强奸你
<yunfan> 问题是我又没有关键词标 我那里知道目标网页哪个会触发？
<freeflying> lqi: yep, how is going
<yunfan> 何况就算我知道我也没办法让目标网页改啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 我知道 可以考虑点浪费流量的协议
<freeflying> yunfan: 根本解决办法就是肉身翻
<yunfan> freeflying: 这个我也想啊 老外不干呢
<freeflying> yunfan: 米帝去不成就去越南吧
<yunfan> 额 越南还是算了吧
<m0xland> skraito: 你为啥在这啊
<m0xland> skraito: 还说你到处都在
<lqi> freeflying: so so..
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求教，xubuntu 13.04如何修改用户头像！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=431305 求教，xubuntu 13.04如何修改用户头像！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lelekgb — 2013-05-07 16:12
<huntxu> freeflying: fake bridge是有tag的？物理網卡是trunk對吧？
<freeflying> huntxu: fake bridge tag了，物理的要设trunk?
<huntxu> freeflying: 貌似啥都不做就是默認trunk的，就帶tag都能通過
<freeflying> huntxu: 没tag的进出都没问题，tag的都不行
<huntxu> freeflying: 但是去了你外面那個交換機，估計就把fake bridge裏出來帶tag的包給扔了
<freeflying> huntxu: fake的上层就丢了吧
<huntxu> freeflying: manpages裏說的是tag為空且trunk為空的話，就trunk all VLANs
<nyfair> hi
<^k^> nyfair:点点点.  16:34 
<seek0515> 什么事翻墙
<seek0515> 什么是翻墙
<freeflying> huntxu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5640822/
<m0xland> seek0515: 就是不从门过
<abinez> seek0515: 你知道什么是围墙么？
<seek0515> 我试试机器人的 
<abinez> 你去爬过墙没？
<seek0515> 爬过的 
<seek0515> 用的自由门 
<seek0515> 现在有什么好方法可以翻墙啊？
<nyfair> 警察叔叔，就是这些坏蛋
<freeflying> huntxu: port的信息 http://paste.ubuntu.com/5640827/
<nyfair> seek0515: 你要免费的还是收费的？
<huntxu> freeflying: 現在情況應該是vnet0/1能通信，0/1和2之間不行，2和外部可以，0/1和外部不行
<seek0515> nyfair:有区别么？
<nyfair> seek0515: 字面上的区别
<freeflying> huntxu: 对
<seek0515> nyfair:
<seek0515> 那就介绍下免费的吧 
<huntxu> freeflying: 但是vnet0/1進來的flood，應該會從eth0出去才對，只是帶了vlan header
<seek0515> 等我买了vps我就搞个vpn了 
<nyfair> seek0515: 这你应该问轮子，之所以有墙就是因为轮子犯贱
<abinez> 要VPN干嘛？
<abinez> 买树莓派吧
<seek0515> 翻墙
<seek0515> 买那个干啥？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] GFW的兴起和法轮功有关系？
<abinez> 嗯 ，
<freeflying> huntxu: 理论上应该是这样
<seek0515> abinez 买pi干啥？
<abinez> 那是，轮子百般散步要盐
<huntxu> freeflying: dump不到麽
<abinez> seek0515: 树莓派就是你说的那个VPS
<abinez> 可以放在你家里
<seek0515> 但是没有公网ip
<abinez> 足以胜任
<abinez> 你买回来，你会发现那是个神奇的宝贝
<seek0515> abinez我知道的 
<seek0515> vps上面能挂网站 我放个pi在那边我不能挂网站啊 
<abinez> 白彦杰 05-07 16:45:08
<abinez> 您好
<abinez> 白彦杰 05-07 16:45:13
<abinez> 有什么可以帮您？
<abinez> 您 05-07 16:45:28
<abinez> 怎么发财啊
<freeflying> huntxu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5640846/
<abinez> 您 05-07 16:45:34
<abinez> 我想发财
<abinez> 您 05-07 16:45:52
<abinez> 快点帮我发财
<freeflying> abinez: stop
<freeflying> huntxu: sudo tcpdump -nnvvXS -c 2 -i eth0 src 192.168.1.30
<abinez> YES SIR
<seek0515> abinez，pi能挂个网站上面么？
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 你买那个人家都帮你弄好了
<abinez> 插上电源和网线就可以用了
<seek0515> 但是ip怎么解决？
<abinez> 你管它IP什么的
<seek0515> 我有个域名在那边不要绑定么？
<abinez> 你能通过树莓派实现自由上网就得了
<seek0515> 通过树莓派实现自由上网 什么意思？
<Router2> abinez ras-pi翻墙？通过什么方式？
<roylez> freeflying: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/64aba5c4gw1e4fkogucezg206y03xe81.gif
<freeflying> roylez: 乐乐
<seek0515> abinez， 人呢？
<huntxu> freeflying: 192.168.1.30是在vlan裏的吧，包最前面的0064不就是100麽
<seek0515> 马上买个玩玩 
<seek0515> 先下了有事了 
<roylez> freeflying: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7ca3b2bejw1e4flg39b7lg206o08wx6r.gif
<freeflying> huntxu: 还是不通啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 是啊，帶著vlan tag出去，你上層又沒做處理肯定不通啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=431309 我的电脑是联想G430，cpu是P7350，显卡是nvidia，能正常安装12.10，但是安装ubuntu13.04提示cpu0 bug，想请教一下是什么问题，怎么解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huanchen — 2013-05-07 8:27
<huntxu> freeflying: openstack的做法不是把vnet0和vnet2放到一個機器裏面，然後用它來做路由的麽
<roylez> freeflying: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8aa6bee6jw1e47escs440j20c8089wep.jpg
<huntxu> roylez: 網速連個gif都打不開
<freeflying> huntxu: 不是openstack啊
<freeflying> huntxu: 上层不应该是自动丢掉tag吗
<peilin> 哎呀,今天debian从6.0升级到7.0出了点问题.umount /home 我直接改源,apt-get update;升级最小系统 apt－get upgrade；升级系统版本apt-get dist-upgrade;后发现内核还是2.6的,就又apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-4-amd64 然后重启成功了,进去桌面都正常.再重启一次也正常,再重启grub过后,飘过一些字,就黑屏了
<nyfair> peilin: 那试试再再再再重启
<peilin> 我用一个usb 启动盘去进来看了下,/dev/sda1 是boot分区
<onegm> lubuntu怎样上twitter
<huntxu> freeflying: 上層為什麽要丟tag啊，丟了tag沒意義啊 =.=
<freeflying> huntxu: 我上面的switch不支持vlan了啊
<peilin> 可是因为,其它分区是lvm,结果无法挂载／ 分区
<huntxu> freeflying: 那也不關它的事啊，它就照原樣轉發而已
<freeflying> huntxu: 那要如何搞呢
<iMadper> onegm: 沒有firefox嗎？
<iMadper> onegm: 隨便一個瀏覽器呀。
<vip5> 中国区吗？
 * skraito http://0x71.org/2013/05/07/god-is-our-refuge-why-live-without-god-for-jesus-christ-love-us-so-much-come-o-come/
<huntxu> freeflying: ovs-ofctl add-flow ovsbr0 in_port=of_port_of_vnet0,dl_vlan=100,dl_src=mac_of_vnet0,actions=strip_vlan,normal
<vip5> 都用英文呀？
<huntxu> freeflying: 可是這樣把整個vnet0進來的都先strip掉vlan tag了 =.=
<vip5> talk with english?
<huntxu> freeflying: 進來的簡單，ovs-ofctl add-flow ovsbr0 dl_dst=mac_of_vnet0,actions=mod_vlan_vid:100,output:ofport_no_of_vnet0
<huntxu> 不過還要考慮多播/廣播包的情況, freeflying 
<nyfair> vip5: welcome in all languages
<peilin> 现在grub2 的命令有点不知从何下手 set root=(hd0,msdos1); linux /vmlinuz-3.2.0-4-amd64 本来后面要接个root＝（xx／xx） ro quiet single的,但现在root在LVM分区,具体说是vg－lv01但是我只懂指定／dev／sda＊的模式,就略过了.再下一行 initrd ／initrd.img－3.2.0－4－amd64 ；boot
<peilin> 然后就进了一个biult in 的shell，没有以root登录,连fdisk命令都没有 ，命令提示符是 （initramfs）
<iMadper> peilin: osprobe 自動生成吧
<cherrot> iMadper, 么么哒
<iMadper> cherrot: 乖。 
<freeflying> huntxu: 好，我看看去
<imtxc> 下班下班
<imtxc> cherrot: 亲亲
<imtxc> iMadper: 下午那个问题我终于想到解决办法了
<imtxc> iMadper: goto emacs
<cherrot> imtxc, 么么哒
<freeflying> huntxu: 这么搞居然要写opengflow的规则了
 * imtxc momo cherrot 兔子妹子
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃。。真闲
<imtxc> gfrog: 你妹哦，刚下班还闲
<imtxc> gfrog: 而且啊，没正经工作当然闲。。。。
<huntxu> freeflying: 額，那不然要怎樣？
 * imtxc 一下午搬砖腿都跑细了
<jusss> 手动把explorer.exe干掉，会有啥问题不
<imtxc> jusss: 有啊
<imtxc> jusss: 然后你得手动启动它
<jusss> imtxc: 什么问题
<imtxc> jusss: 它不会自动重新启动的
<jusss> imtxc: 这正是我想要的
<imtxc> jusss: 那就没问题
<jusss> imtxc: 当afk时，干掉它
<imtxc> jusss: 干嘛不锁定
<imtxc> jusss: 你干掉它是为了防止别人用你的电脑么，这个方法不可行，因为别人会把你的电脑重启
<jusss> imtxc: 有密码
<imtxc> jusss: 那锁定屏幕完了。。。
<jusss> imtxc: 好吧
<abinez> http://www.snxw.com/Article/jiushuei/201304/2264759.html
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 啤酒对健康的7大好处――遂宁新闻网
<imtxc`> 很好
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥问题?
<imtxc> iMadper: 就那个vim Nerd_tree E315的问题
<iMadper> nerd_tree是干吗的? 不是显示目录的吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 是啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 开了那个插件之后，在用 snip 补全的时候，就出那个错误
<iMadper> ... 显示目录的插件会影响snip... 是因为命名空间问题吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/256780  类似这样
<imtxc> 主要是以前没遇到过这样的问题，也没有修改过vim的配置，今天码字的时候就出问题了
<imtxc> 然后这样一屏幕错误出现之后，vim 可能会  segmentation fault
<iMadper> 很好. 
<imtxc> 。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 你去写patch吧...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04服务器版硬盘安装ubuntu-12.04.2-server-i386 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=431316 ubuntu12.04服务器版硬盘安装ubuntu-12.04.2-server-i386 我在网上搜索了下，没找到这样的文章，桌面版的到是不少 背景：我是把一台装winXP的奔四电脑换装ubuntu服务器版来练习配置lanmp，邮箱的。 在引导启动iso
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  18:21 
<chengshiding> test
<^k^> chengshiding:点点点.  18:21 
<chengshiding> cao
<imtxc> iMadper: 貌似不需要我写了，update了一下好了
<chengshiding> 写什么
<chengshiding> 安装了
<seek0515> 呼叫abinez  
<seek0515> 呼叫abinez
<seek0515> 人呢？
<lllenovo> uuu
<seek0515> 安安  
<lllenovo> 要睡觉了？
<seek0515> 没 
<seek0515> 打个招呼的 
<seek0515> 树莓派那边买啊？
<seek0515> 怎么成单机了啊？
<imtxc> seek0515: 淘宝
<seek0515> 价格跟那个e啥的  那个好 
<vose> October21: hello
<lingshu> 有人知道vimcn社区吗？
<vose> 不知道
<seek0515> imtxc:和那个官网买的那个好？
<vose> 是个网站？还是频道？
<imtxc> seek0515: 一样的啊
<seek0515> 价格呢？
<imtxc> seek0515: 也差不多吧
<seek0515> 哦哦 
<seek0515> 我看看 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 救急啊，安装有问题，是python-dev 引起的。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=431318 小弟这更新出了点问题，用不了了。错误是python-dev引起的。情况如下： test@test-server:~/Downloads$ sudo apt-get install snmpd Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt-ge
<^k^> t -f install' to correct these: The following pack …
<lingshu> 真的没人知道vimcn社区吗？
<roylez_> lingshu: 或许知道，没兴趣
<October21> lingshu: 一个blog网站吧
<lingshu> 好吧
<lingshu> 曾经我因为不知道vimcn被人鄙视了一番
<October21> 前个星期弄了些插件，弄的vim启动变慢了
<lingshu> 那里面貌似都是些大牛人
<roylez_> October21: 什么补全插件吧
<October21> roylez_: 小游戏
<lingshu> vimcn貌似与那个叫做vim的软件关系不大
<October21> roylez_: 小游戏插件
<roylez_> October21: 那你活该...
<lingshu> 我？？
<lingshu> 不是，我看错了，你是说october21
<October21> roylez_: 之前总有人说XX很好能干XX，于是我就试试vim能干什么
<roylez_> October21: 你游戏能玩了吧？
<October21> roylez_: 可以啊
<roylez_> October21: 那就是了
<October21> roylez_: 有个日本人写了一个w3m给vim了
<October21> 插件
<October21> roylez_: 怎么直接禁用一些插件呢
<October21> 有没有方便的方法禁用vim插件呢？（我不弄开发）
<iMadper> w3m ...   (require 'w3m)  就行了.
<imtxc> dropbox 菜单右击出不来了怎么破
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 火狐代理不能上webqq的解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=431321 好久没用，忽然发现过代理火狐不能上网页QQ了 试了各个版本都不行，Windows下面的火狐也不行 -- 换360倒可以，换Opera也可以，无奈了 正想着要不要每个学生机上装个Opera -- 又去检查了一下代理，下面有个“为所有协议
<seek0515> http://microfox.me/
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • linux问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=431325 请问如何在终端中打开文件，并修改其中的内容？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuxuzu — 2013-05-07 20:23
<suifeng> 没人
<seek0515> 我不是人么？
<suifeng> 冷清了
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 搜了半天，真的没人问过，问一个使用多个光驱用Brasero刻录的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=431328 由于工作需要，我的电脑上安装了4个光驱，要分别往4个光驱的空白盘中刻录数据，可是ubuntu12.04LTS中，放入光驱可以刻录，我怎么才能知道哪个空白盘是哪个光驱里的啊，查看
<^k^> 属性什么的都没有办法区分啊，我这4个光驱都是同一 …
<eexp> 安安？
<roylez_> eexp: 归位了？
<eexp> eexp: 是啊。
<freeflying> eexp: 长沙的活动你不去搀和搀和啊
<eexp> 。
<eexp> freeflying: 不确定。虽然是周6
<imtxc> eexp: 吃饭了没 cc roylez_ 
<eexp> 天天暴雨。不如在家带崽。
<eexp> 。。
<roylez_> eexp: 记住你欠我饭了
<imtxc> 。。。
<seek0515> 。。。
<eexp> roylez_: 。。这不是反了嘛
<eexp> 过来就算。 roylez_
<roylez_> eexp: 今天开会，8点连续开到11点...
<eexp> 不该碰你这倒霉蛋，搞得我回来，今天开会到7点。。。。从来没这样过。
<eexp> 你就是开会的命
<roylez_> ...
<eexp> 赶紧搞股票去吧
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我是新手 ，請大家多多關照 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=431332 我是新手 ，請大家多多關照 统计信息: 发表于 由 waswaa1 — 2013-05-07 21:09
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 笔记本外接屏幕，登录欢迎界面的分辨率如何设置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=431334 RT， 系统是ubuntu13.04， 显卡是intel hd3000 + gt550m（用bumblebee关了）， 设置里关闭了本本的屏幕，只用外接屏幕。 在登录时，界面的分辨率极低，请教各路大神如何设置？ 搜索过都是修改
<suifeng> 长沙搞什么聚会
<abinez> 安逸啊
<abinez> 把树莓派变成一个无线网络播放器了
<abinez> 爽
<eexpress> 个屁
<abinez> 笔记本的扬声器没有声音，也可以通过网络控制树莓派播放音乐
<abinez> ee
<eexpress> usb无线网卡，都不自动
<eexpress> 还供电不足
<abinez> 谁说不自动？？？
<eexpress> 你试试xbmc的那版本
<abinez> 我这个是开机自动联网 的
<eexpress> suifeng: 
<eexpress> abinez: 那不叫自动啦
<freeflying> 垃圾树莓都能爽，这尼玛得多低的幸福感啊
<eexpress> 拔下，插下，试试重启不
<suifeng> 垃圾树莓都能爽，这尼玛得多低的幸福感啊
<suifeng> 我现在用一台hg255d
<suifeng> 刷了openwrt
<suifeng> 挺爽的
<suifeng> 就是dnscrypt-proxy 1.3.0没编译过去
<suifeng> 现在用 1.2.1
<freeflying> eexpress: 最近可能还会去长沙呢
<crackth> 长沙今晚暴雨
<eexpress> suifeng: Anthon?
<freeflying> gfrog: 尼玛终于能在东方红发帖了，08年就注册了的
<eexpress> freeflying: 正好啊。我上月信用卡还款有压力。希望你赶紧来。
<suifeng> eexpress: 是的
<eexpress> suifeng: 你躲哪里去了。养崽崽去了？
 * suifeng 我这边还款也有压力，希望过来支持下。
<suifeng> 在福建呀
<eexpress> freeflying: 是去参加kylin的聚会？
<eexpress> suifeng: 现在当老板了没。
<suifeng> 还在当包工头呀
<suifeng> 我要明年才会再去湖南 
<eexpress> 额。赶紧当老板，我马上过去吃你。
<suifeng> 靠你自己也是老板 
<eexpress> 我还没
<suifeng> openwrt上上了ipv6
<suifeng> 上youtube很爽
<eexpress> 本地isp没ipv6。
<freeflying> eexpress: kao
<eexpress> freeflying: 侯老板。
<suifeng> eexpress: he隧道呀
<suifeng> 单线程都有500K
<suifeng> 我10M的带宽
<suifeng> 多线程都可以满掉
<eexpress> suifeng: 开miredo，就定时断线。记得是
<eexpress> 最高见过6M的bt速度
<freeflying> suifeng: he隧道咋搞
<suifeng> freeflying: 6in4协议 先得去申请一个
<suifeng> free
<suifeng> http://i.imgur.com/l0OS8Rv.jpg
<suifeng> http://tunnel-broker.net/
<^k^> suifeng ... ⇪ Hurricane Electric Free IPv6 Tunnel Broker
<suifeng> 到这里申请 
<eexpress> 继续goa算了
<abinez> 笔记本的风扇好像报销了
<suifeng> ipv6快呀
<suifeng> http://i.imgur.com/EmR9Nfc.jpg
<suifeng> goa对ipv4
<suifeng> ipv6又不过滤的
<abinez> eexpress: 重启也是可以自动连接的哦
<abinez> 我已经试过N次了
<eexpress> abinez: 中途插，才叫自动识别。
<abinez> 老大，那个会把树莓派弄坏滴
<eexpress> suifeng: 你这有点复杂吧。
<abinez> 因为瞬间的电流太大
<suifeng> 不会
<eexpress> abinez: 不会，只是可能重启。lol
<suifeng> 注册完
<suifeng> 他本身就会有配置
<abinez> 嗯，我已经试过那样子了，会把树莓派给重启
<eexpress> 这和isp会有关系没？ suifeng
<suifeng> 我是做到路由器上
<suifeng> 没
<eexpress> 本isp，可是一个局域网内的局域网哦。
<abinez> eexpress: 快帮我买个笔记本风扇
<suifeng> 直接于一个ipv6 vpn呀
<suifeng> 路由器再给局域网内的分配ipv6地址
<suifeng> 他分配了一个64位的前缀给我
<eexpress> 没问题，不折腾。怕了v6
<suifeng> 我还有2^64个地址可以分配 
<freeflying> suifeng: 网址是啥，申请要费用不
<suifeng> freeflying: 不用
<suifeng> 网址是注册隧道用的呀
<suifeng> 2001:470:D:C13:0:0:0:1/64
<suifeng> 我路由上的是这样 
<jiero> roylez_: 开会的名。
<suifeng> 电脑上是 2001:470:d:c13:20b:2fff:fe5d:984c
<suifeng> 实际上还可以申请48位的前缀
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • conky显示不全 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=431339 为什么硬盘温度显示不出来，而且好像屏幕下面还有东西，可是太长不能看到，这该怎么办？怎样让它都能看到呢 ps：刚刚突然发现用chrome无法进入论坛，我开始以为是网站的原因，我现在用的是iceweasel，这个却可以登，这是什么原
<suifeng> facebook也有ipv6我现在上都不用翻
<eexpress> 你这，需要维护hosts不。 suifeng
<suifeng> 不需要呀
<suifeng> dns解析有ipv6的
<suifeng> 优先走ipv6
<eexpress> 额。这样哦
<suifeng> http://blog.icybear.net/2010/06/ipv6-ipv6-deployment-blazing-combat-part1-6in4-tunnel-pptp-tunnel.html
<^k^> suifeng ... ⇪ [IPv6]熊熊的IPv6部署实战.Part1 6in4隧道&&PPTP隧道 | 熊叔的新窝
<eexpress> 熊叔？？？？？？？？？
<suifeng> C:\Users\suifeng>nslookup google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.de *FROM* google.com)
<suifeng> Server:  SUIFENG.lan
<suifeng> Address:  192.168.1.1
<suifeng> Non-authoritative answer:
<suifeng> Name:    google.com
<suifeng> Addresses:  2404:6800:4008:c00::8a
<suifeng>           173.194.72.101
<suifeng>           173.194.72.138
<suifeng>           173.194.72.100
<suifeng>           173.194.72.102
<suifeng>           173.194.72.139
<suifeng>           173.194.72.113
<suifeng> 你看
<pity> dns 工具除了 nslookup 和 dig 之外有没有强大点儿的？
<suifeng> 会解析出ipv6的地址
<suifeng> 系统就优先走ipv6出口
<suifeng> 这样多robot呀
<eexpress> 建立一个IPv6VPN的文件。麻烦麻烦
<suifeng> 不是vpn
<eexpress> 过vpn了
<suifeng> 是隧道
<suifeng> 就是把ipv6的包封装在ipv4包里
<suifeng> 到对方的网关那边
<eexpress> 可你都pon了啊
<suifeng> 再送到ipv6网去
<lei_> arch 今天升级后fcitx的系统托盘图标不见了
<suifeng> 是包封装
<suifeng> 把ipv6数据包整个封在ipv4
<suifeng> Reply from 2a03:2880:10:6f01:face:b00c:0:8: time=351ms
<suifeng> eexpress:http://i.imgur.com/QzGbx9h.jpg 
<suifeng> 速度不错吧
<eexpress> 反正吧。家里的isp，bt都不能。唉
<suifeng> 为何
<eexpress> 任何tracker都连不到嘛
<suifeng> 不可能吧
<suifeng> 什么宽带
<eexpress> 中信
<suifeng> 不是电信
<eexpress> 电信肯定没问题嘛。
<suifeng> 你要开协议加密呀
<eexpress> 说过，局域网中的局域网啊
<suifeng> 投诉呀
<suifeng> 一天两电话
<eexpress> 别人迅雷可以bt。lol 
<eexpress> 你还能说啥
<suifeng> 继续投诉
<eexpress> 不指望
<suifeng> 我的100M宽带搞没了
<suifeng> 现在用拨号
<suifeng> 10M
<eexpress> 公司有光纤。
<suifeng> 我要听pandora因此在路由器上开了dnsmasq
<suifeng> 让pandora单独解析 
<eexpress> 要是isp支持v6，才好搞dnsmasq
<suifeng> 那得等很久
<suifeng> 国内的dns会污染
<suifeng> 我用dnscrypt加密连到opendns去解析 
<seek0515> 你们在谈神马？
<eexpress> opendns慢嘛
<suifeng> 国内前100大站通过114.114.114.114我解析
<eexpress> 其实fx的remote_dns就够
<suifeng> 关键是会污染呀
<suifeng> 除非你通过vpn
<suifeng> 前100大站走114不会慢
<eexpress> 其实我现在goa就够。lol
<suifeng> http://i.imgur.com/V2ZIK5o.jpg
<suifeng> 恩
<suifeng> goa速度也不错
<eexpress> 这样也成。
<eexpress> dnsmasq没pac那样的通配符写法？
<eexpress> --- 114.114.114.114 ping statistics ---
<eexpress> 11 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 9999ms
<suifeng> 好的
<suifeng> 有的
<suifeng> 114.114.114.114是分区解析 
<^k^> suifeng, 114.114.114.114 江苏省南京市 信风网络科技有限公司公众DNS服务器
<suifeng> http://safe.114dns.com/node.html
<^k^> suifeng ... ⇪ 114DNS--国内首家云安全DNS，DNS地址为114.114.114.114
<suifeng> ^k^是谁养的
<eexpress> 没中信啥事情嘛
<eexpress> 小isp
<eexpress> 不知道出口在哪里
<suifeng> 出口归谁就分谁呀
<suifeng> 国内dns污染怕了
<suifeng> 如果不加密用国外的也会被污染
<eexpress> 你开一个ftp给我算了。我最喜欢这。
<suifeng> 好在opendns出了个加密的客户端
<suifeng> 你要下什么片
<eexpress> 享受你的斗争结果。
<suifeng> 我现在也只有10M了
<eexpress> 我不知道啥好看。哦。10M了。。
<suifeng> 上次推荐的那部看了没
<eexpress> 不记得啥了
<suifeng> 被解放的姜戈
<roylez_> eexpress: 还有一个会，10点半.....
<roylez_> eexpress: nnnnnnnnd
<eexpress> 没看
<eexpress> roylez_: 羡慕啊
<suifeng> 还不错
<roylez_> eexpress: 开完会我要出去买吃的，太受罪了
<eexpress> 有带字幕的mkv没。
<suifeng> 人人网上好像有
<suifeng> 你找下
<eexpress> roylez_: 晚上有啥好吃的。。
<eexpress> suifeng: 好
<roylez_> eexpress: 去便利店买冰棍
<suifeng> 我下的是pt站的
<suifeng> 很大
<eexpress> 你现在还能玩pt?
<suifeng> 10M其实够
<suifeng> 我都是以前积累的上传
<eexpress> 我明天去下载。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • xp ubuntu双系统 重装xp有没有影响？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=431341 xp ubuntu双系统 重装xp有没有影响？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 season030441 — 2013-05-07 22:20
<root_____> 哈
<seek0515> 下了 
<seek0515> 各位88
<kevinyings> mm
<abinez> ee  呢
<abinez> ee快醋来
<kevinyings> quit
<mntcdrom> hello
<^k^> mntcdrom:点点点.  23:37 
<abinez> 继续用树莓派享受音乐
<abinez> 无线网络播放器
<gfrog> freeflying: 恭喜，发了多少贴升级的？
<alvin_rxg> 我爱你们，傻逼们！   http://uploadpie.com/8m8zw
<alvin_rxg> via:  http://www.williamlong.info/archives/3461.html
<knownbad> ?
<stardiviner> hi, good morning
<skraito> hi good morning all
<skraito> whats star
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-08
<jiero> 开会的命
<kingbo> 早
<MeaCulpa> 早
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 能用了, 那个ssh
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 哦~~
<MeaCulpa> 3q
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: :-)
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ssh -qTfnN -p 9090  -D 7070 xxxxxx@ssh16.fishnote.net    现在端口改成9090了
<imtxc> iMadper: JD.com 上面所有的东西的评价里面都会有完全相反的内容出现………………
<alvin_rxg> Title: 京东网上商城-综合网购首选（JD.COM）-正品低价、品质保障、货到付款、配送及时、放心服务、轻松购物！ (@ jd.com *FROM* JD.com)
<imtxc> iMadper: 有免费的SSH用了？
<imtxc> 对一个风扇，看完两页的评价之后，噪音大/小  做工好/差  价格实惠/高 各种不同的组合就全了。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 免费个毛...
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦 我以为有免费的呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 风扇? 我眼睛怕风, 从来不用那玩意...
<imtxc> iMadper: 风会流眼泪么？
<iMadper> imtxc: 风不会, 我会. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 跟我怕太阳是不是情侣病啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 去找 cherrot 去!
<iMadper> 你们两个都是单身, 适合当情侣.
<imtxc> iMadper: 你买 nook HD+ 了么
<iMadper> imtxc: 没. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 我打算给我妹子买. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 官方前天更新了，现在支持 google play 了
<iMadper> imtxc: 我用不到. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 不过nook hd+是最后一款了
<iMadper> imtxc: 以后不出了
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在179刀
<imtxc> iMadper: 看这个动作，像是有不干了的想法，都把google的市场弄进来了。。。
<iMadper> 179美元=1101.5385人民币元
<imtxc> iMadper: 而且现在16G  的HD 和16G的 HD+ 一个价格 都是179.。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 就是不干了. 干不过. 
<iMadper> imtxc: hd 16g  149刀呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 我当时买的时候便宜，1200到手 
<imtxc> iMadper: 149是8G
<iMadper> 哦, 其实真不贵, 比n7还好.
<imtxc> 屏幕不错 做工真一般，但是没有N7没比较过
<iMadper> sigh, wifi不普及, 平板还是没法拿出去用. 
<iMadper> 总不能出去了就只玩游戏吧?
<imtxc> 出去也没地方带啊。。。
<iMadper> 背包
<imtxc> 背包热
<imtxc> 而且没有邮差包，出不去门啊。。
<iMadper> imtxc: ..........................................................................不穿衣服, 就一背包
<iMadper> imtxc: 我从来都是双肩背
<imtxc> iMadper: 次哦，干活去了。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ... o
<jiero> imadper 可以用手机分享的网络拉
<imtxc_______> lshw: 你的帽子暴露了你高贵的身份
<jiero> 新生代。
<ugoub> GNOME3 下面用快捷键调用录屏 执行的是什么命令？ 怎样查看它是调的什么命令呢？
<iGoogle> gnome-screenshot  gtk-vector-screenshot 
<iGoogle> g3的不清楚
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<ugoub> gnome classic下执行了下gnome-screenshot，直接被闪了下
<l0o0> 能问下Python正则表达式的问题么？
<l0o0> re.match('ATG[ATCGN]',AAATGGTCCCACCCCCTTTGGGG)的返回为什么是None ？
<freeflying> huntxu: openvswitch+openflow有啥全点的文档不
<huntxu> freeflying: 要分開看的喔，ovs只有manpages，不過ovs-discuss可以關注下，openflow就只能去opennetworking.org上面找文檔
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Open Networking Foundation - Home (@ opennetworking.org)
<huntxu> freeflying: ovs在openflow之外還做了蠻多擴展的
<freeflying> huntxu: 话说你们公司到底做啥的呢，咋也搞这些啊
<freeflying> huntxu: openflow的规则可比写iptables的复杂多了啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 虛擬化啊，用ovs自然比用橋接強吧，不過還沒實際用過，倒是看了蠻久...
<freeflying> huntxu: linux bridge确实弱
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<freeflying> gfrog: 基娃
<freeflying> huntxu: pox看着不错啊，终于不是用java写的了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基蛙蛙
<huntxu> freeflying: pox-dev也不錯，作者蠻熱心的
<ugoub> gtk-vector-screenshot安装后好像无法执行呢？另外 它和gnome-screenshot只是截屏 而非录屏啊。
<MeaCulpa> l0o0: 你说的是match的返回值？
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总怎么这么热心云计算了？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿，昨天好像有个问题要请教乃来着。
<l0o0> MeaCulpa: 对哦，我发现问题了，match只返回开始匹配的呢
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 想不起来了 @_@
<MeaCulpa> l0o0: match() Determine if the RE matches at the beginning of the string.
<MeaCulpa> l0o0: 你需要的是findall或者正则改改
<l0o0> MeaCulpa: 对的，我后来用search
<MeaCulpa> l0o0: .*ATG[ATCGN]
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ....
<freeflying> gfrog: 基娃啊，我现在的工作就是搞这个
<l0o0> MeaCulpa: 谢谢啦，嗯这样也行的
<MeaCulpa> l0o0: py的正则有点搞，但是反过来想，还不是被那些叫嚣perl风格正则的用户害的
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: :)
<imtxc> http://www.ikandou.com 关了？？？？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啊，想起来了，shell有木有啥快速方法把一个文本按行倒置，就是最后一行变第一个，第一行变最后一个。
<MeaCulpa> l0o0: 分那么多不同的方法，应该是给用户选择最高效的
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 爱看豆 (出版社模式)|高质量电子书下载/推送/分享平台
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: tac
<gfrog> freeflying: 矮油，好gaoji
<freeflying> gfrog: 毛
<l0o0> MeaCulpa: 我当初看看了perl和Python，果断选Py了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你把cat倒置即可~~
 * imtxc momo gfrog
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啧啧，乃吧coreutils都背下来了吧，lol
<freeflying> gfrog: openstack本身就是一坨，RH进来后加了更多坨
 * imtxc momo freeflying
<gfrog> freeflying: gaoji
 * imtxc momo MeaCulpa
<gfrog> freeflying: RHOS，这神经病一样的名儿
<freeflying> lol
<MeaCulpa> RHEL
<imtxc> gfrog: 人ubuntu 还出国家os呢
<freeflying> huntxu: 还有啥资源推荐的不
 * imtxc 有点冷哇
<freeflying> imtxc: ubuntukylin而已，和kubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu这些一样
<imtxc> 。
<huntxu> freeflying: 沒咯，就只有那麽幾個能用的controller，噢，還有個日本人寫的ryu也不錯
<freeflying> huntxu: pox看着不错，我来传到ubuntu里去
<stardiviner> 请问一般7~8英寸的平板手机的待机时间是多少？10英寸以上的平板电脑待机时间又是多少？
<ugoub> 哦，好像找到了 screencast : http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/ScreenCasting#Installing_Istanbul
<^k^> ugoub ⇪ t: ScreenCasting - FedoraProject
<iGoogle> Istanbul那是录像的，gif的。
<iGoogle> 截屏，应该是文件直接保存到图片目录了
<iGoogle> gfrog: momo
<imtxc> iGoogle: mo
<ugoub> 哦，我确实是找 录屏 不是截屏
<iGoogle> ugoub: ... recordmydesktop
<iGoogle> imtxc: 有好事？
<imtxc> iGoogle: 有啊，天要下雨了
<imtxc> 今天早上闷的都快睡着了
<iGoogle> 暴雨好玩，天天下水道冒水。
<imtxc> ..
<onlylove> iGoogle: 你忘了长沙掉下水道那个了
<onlylove> iGoogle: 刚刚上面有人在喷perl的正则，要喷回去
<iGoogle> onlylove: 掉了就掉了。那个时候在外面跑的，谁知道干啥的。
<onlylove> 神你还不准人下雨天在外面了
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<iGoogle> 你不知道那地理位置。
<iGoogle> 酒吧街附近的
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 酷胖，你也是宅男啊。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ?
<iGoogle> 周日呆家里？ MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 玩儿子
<iGoogle> 有爱心
<MeaCulpa> 白天玩儿子玩上玩他妈
<MeaCulpa> 哪有体力出来晃悠
<iGoogle> 好强大的酷胖
<imtxc> 爱看豆这网站关了 又少了一下小说的地方
<onlylove> 这……
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你强……
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 强
<lshw> qiao|busy: 
<lshw> qiao|busy: busy你妹, 刚给你打电话你不接. 
<MeaCulpa> 正常人不都这样么...
<qiao|busy> lshw: 刚出去了下。。
<lshw> qiao|busy: ...
<lshw> qiao|busy: msg
<qiao|busy> lshw: 你丫又换nick
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 早说嘛，早1天说我就出来玩
<lshw> qiao|busy: 这个霸气
<lshw> qiao|busy: 回我msg...
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 估计是乐乐不想请2个人吃饭。lol 
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 那倒不是，哈
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 关键你们在普通，老子在西边...
<iGoogle> 青浦？
<MeaCulpa> 嘉定
<iGoogle> 更远啊
<MeaCulpa> 比青浦近
<iGoogle> 住别墅？有钱
<skraito> i would like to invite chinese to join our whitehat hackers team channel ##0x71 anyone interested ?
<iGoogle> 额。。
<MeaCulpa> 嘉定和普陀交界，市郊接合部，小房子，路边有醉卧盲流
<lshw> 不撸怎么不来了?
<skraito> any one know where is xinet.d in ubuntu server ?
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 西北嘛。
<imtxc> lshw: 乐视网
<iGoogle> lshw: 是谁啊
<lshw> imtxc: 怎么了?
<imtxc> lshw: 哦，你的nick在我输入法出来这个 
 * moli where is adam8157?
<lshw> moli: 茉莉!~ 
<lshw> moli: 没上线他, gtalk找他吧
<iGoogle> 妹子？
<iGoogle> imtxc: 额。这lshw谁啊
<moli> lshw, hi 
<moli> 我也好奇
<iGoogle> ..
<roylez> iGoogle: .
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|keepwor
<iGoogle> 主席
<roylez> palomino|keepwor: 破马|继续屙
<imtxc> ./....
<lshw> moli: 甭好奇了, 直接去gtalk找他吧. 
<lshw> moli: bluezd怎么不来了... 这个我比较好奇..
<iGoogle> lshw: ç ´nick
<lshw> iGoogle: 怎么啦?
<moli> lshw,我是好奇你是谁，我肯定认识你，但是对不上号了
<imtxc> moli: whois
<moli> lshw,我看看我有没有他的gtalk
<lshw> iGoogle: 先改的dmesg, 不过被占用了...
<moli> imtxc，查了，看不出来
<iGoogle> 都是破nick
<lshw> iGoogle: ... 
<imtxc> ///////////////////
<iMadper> iGoogle: 你还不让人用你的nick!!!
<iGoogle> 。
<eexp> test
<^k^> eexp:点点点.  11:25 
<iGoogle> 一边去
<iMadper> eexp: 我可找到机会t你了
<iMadper> lol~
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> imtxc: 要乖
<imtxc> iMadper: 嘛基会？
<imtxc> iGoogle: 抱
<iMadper> s/抱/爆/
 * imtxc momo palomino|keepwor
<onlylove> iMadper: 你lshw半天，看到啥米新硬件
<iMadper> onlylove: 你得问问 iGoogle 查出什么来了...
<iMadper> onlylove: 都查了几年了.
<iGoogle> onlylove: 估计他发现了usbfemale-otg。
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.amazon.cn/Salomon-%E8%90%A8%E6%B4%9B%E8%92%99-RX-SNOW-MOC-%E7%94%B7%E5%A3%AB%E8%BF%90%E5%8A%A8%E6%81%A2%E5%A4%8D%E9%9E%8B-%E9%BB%91%E8%89%B2-42-5%E7%A0%81/dp/B00AQABSU0/ref=sr_1_5?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1367974666&sr=1-5&keywords=Salomon   想买. 可惜不打折了.
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Salomon 萨洛蒙 RX SNOW MOC 男士运动恢复鞋，黑色，-Salomon 萨洛蒙鞋-亚马逊
<skraito> hi guys
<onlylove> iMadper: 买双鞋就400，你让这些穿40的怎么混
<skraito> can someone talk in english
<onlylove> skraito: 说人话
<skraito> how to disable script
<skraito> on ubuntu 
<skraito> update-rc.d disable $_ S 2 3 4 5 ?
<skraito> update-rc.d stop $_ S 2 3 4 5 ?
<skraito> ?
<iGoogle> sudo update-rc.d -f xxxx remove
<iMadper> onlylove: 我穿44的而已. 
<iMadper> onlylove: 你穿40的? 男生里面, 40的算小得了
<onlylove> iMadper: 穿44的在哪看着400的，这些人穿40的也就看着40的
<imtxc> iMadper: onlylove 。。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 我说鞋子的价格
<onlylove> imtxc: 没说鞋子的尺码，你少看了个0
<onlylove> iMadper: 没说鞋子的尺码，你少看了个0
<iMadper> onlylove: 400... 那得多大的鞋子....
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是399么？打折的时候多少
<iMadper> imtxc: 269吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 你俩的nick太容易混乱了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我这个nick有op, 不能换, 换了就没了.
<iGoogle> 谁给的op啊。你可以alias nick的吧
<onlylova> iGoogle: 不会. 
<onlylove> 你们……
<onlylove> 你们妹……
<on1ylove> onlylove: 好
<onlylova> on1ylove: 你好. 
<iGoogle> 这帮家伙。。。
<onlylova> on1ylove: 我是 onlylova 请多指教.
<onlylove> 谁有op借我用下……
<iMadper> on1ylove: 广东的包子不好吃... 
<iMadper> on1ylove: 下周回去. 找 cfy pity 吃饭, 去不去?
<imtxc> iMadper: pity 是谁啊，好久没见了，到现在没问到他在哪家公司呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 有饭吃当然好
<iMadper> imtxc: pity就是pity呀.
<iMadper> imtxc: 或者等 cherrot回来了一起去吃. 
<iMadper> 四个屌丝...
<imtxc> iMadper: 对对对 等兔子
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚才我看log巨头们要去魔都聚会了？
<iMadper> 我又不是巨头, 我是穷屌
<seek0515> 饿了
<onlylove> http://news.21cn.com/domestic/difang/a/2013/0508/09/21514330.shtml
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 十年最强雷暴空袭长沙 今起全省迎更强暴雨 - 地方消息 - 21CN.COM
<iMadper> seek0515: 我也饿了... 在等 鲜菇肉片盖浇饭+双丸汤
<seek0515> 你你  我还没吃呢
<seek0515> 快递点给我  顺风 
<seek0515> 江苏南京
<imtxc> iMadper: 你也要去魔都？
<seek0515> 地沟油是什么啊？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不去... 去不起...
<seek0515> 我听说什么树莓派能刷地沟油  这个地沟油是什么呢？
<iMadper> seek0515: 摸摸自己肚子.
<seek0515> 全是肥肉 
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=286791 这小径很卖骚
<seek0515> 爪机不给力看不见这个:-!
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 451平把单速公路 - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<moli> gfrog,adam8157 的gtalk多少啊？
<moli> gfrog,最近有去哪里骑车吗？
<gfrog> moli: 同nick@gmail
<gfrog> moli: 没去，宅。
<moli> gfrog,好，还没去吃饭？
<moli> 外卖？
<gfrog> moli: 没去，宅。
<iMadper> 为啥 bluezd不来了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 他gtalk好像一直在线
<onlylove> http://news.ifeng.com/society/1/detail_2013_05/08/25040810_0.shtml
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 男子偷配心仪女同事家钥匙 半夜进卧室看对方睡觉 _资讯频道_凤凰网
<iMadper> imtxc: bluezd?
<onlylove> 什么样的奇葩都有……
<seek0515> 大千世界无奇不有
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩啊 或者weibo私信
<iMadper> imtxc: 没weibo
<imtxc> ..
<onlylove> http://news.ifeng.com/history/shixueyuan/detail_2013_05/08/25052236_0.shtml
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 中国人对韩国人的蔑称“高丽棒子”一词由来_历史频道_凤凰网 New Document
<onlylove> 棒子就是棒子……
<onlylove> http://learning.sohu.com/20130508/n375184517.shtml
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: 复旦理科男写出专业情诗 物理版C++版涌现(图)-搜狐教育
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34619
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 少女因嫉妒同学将其杀害
<onlylove> 现在的小孩子太可怕了
<MeaCulpa> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/39027705/
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 为什么到了D杯的你就难买bra了
<stardiviner> 向用过平板的同学们请教：一般7~8英寸的平板手机的待机时间是多少？10英寸以上的平板电脑待机时间又是多少？
<seek0515> 没用过 
<seek0515> 一般有两三个小时
<ofan> stardiviner: 平板还是手机
<stardiviner> ofan: 平板手机
<ofan> 没有平板手机..
<stardiviner> ofan: 就是那种7~8英寸的手机
<ofan> stardiviner: 没见过..
<stardiviner> ofan: 。。。。。手机和平板的概念很模糊的啊。。。。
<ofan> stardiviner: 手机能打电话，平板不能
<iMadper> seek0515: 怎么可能... 连续看视频开wifi都能超过5小时. 
<piggybox> 最大只见过三星那个note, 5寸
<iMadper> piggybox: 华为, 6.3
<stardiviner> ofan: 现在平板也能啊
<ofan> 平板只能上网
<ofan> 系统也不一样
<ofan> 我平板就7寸，拿着打电话太2了
 * iMadper 之前三棒子有一款7寸的平板, 能打电话, 还真见过有人拿他打电话... 恩, 脸小...
<stardiviner> ofan: 都是android的东东，只是尺寸可能有所区别，网络有所区别，但是有的支持打电话的。
<iMadper> of
<ofan> stardiviner: 没见过
<iMadper> ofan: 其实, 可以用耳机打电话的.
<stardiviner> iMadper: 是滴
<ofan> 5寸手机都很大
<iMadper> ofan: tf10/15 没有m1耐听.
<ofan> 7寸的跟你头一样大
<ofan> iMadper: 什么叫奶挺
<stardiviner> ofan: 大一点看书
<ofan> 耐听
<ofan> stardiviner: 看书就用平板
<iMadper> ofan: 就是, tf10/15 太刺激了, 听一会儿就累了, 不想听了.
<ofan> 打电话还是手机
<iMadper> ofan: 还是m1舒服.
<iMadper> ofan: 你这, 输入法暴露你了. 
<ofan> iMadper: tf10声音确实比较刺耳
<ofan> 主要是解析太猛
<ofan> iMadper: 所以我一开始都插飞机头
<iMadper> ofan: tf10本身已经很难推了
<iMadper> ofan: 你还来飞机头...
<ofan> iMadper: 不难推
<ofan> tf10阻抗才多少
<iMadper> ofan: 难推, 上放之后, 声音平滑很多的. 
<iMadper> stardiviner: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/77215
<ofan> iMadper: 功放可以滤波
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ BlackBerry黑莓 PlayBook 32GB Wi-Fi 7in–Black _ebay优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<ofan> 难推说明前端不行
<iMadper> ofan: 笔记本呀
<iMadper> ofan: 你用啥听?
<ofan> iMadper: 。。。笔记本都难推？？
<iwii> 打电话用蓝牙
<iMadper> ofan: 对呀. 
<ofan> iMadper: 笔记本，ipod,手机
<ofan> 都没问题
<iMadper> ofan: 我上了fiio的耳放, 声音平滑很多呀
<ofan> 插蓝牙接收器上也能推的很好
<iMadper> ofan: 直推, 还是m1好. 虽然m1阻抗比tf10大多了
<iwii> 笔记本安装 gsm  \ cdma 模块，就可以用蓝牙打电话
<ofan> iMadper: 壕，莫炫耀
<iMadper> ofan: fiio是舍友的. 抢过来用几天而已. 
<ofan> iwii: 哪能
<ofan> iMadper: 哦
<iwii> ofan: 笔记本和平板，区别也不大
<ofan> iMadper: 壕基友
<iMadper> ofan: ...
<ofan> iwii: 区别大了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|keepwor
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|keepwor
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|keepwor
<ofan> iMadper: 我笔记本调一格声音，都觉得声音大
<iwii> ofan: 笔记本安装 3G 模块，就可以打电话
<iwii> http://ideapad.zol.com.cn/59/160_580111.html
<^k^> iwii ... ⇪ 【抛弃USB网卡 Y460N 加装华为3G EM660 3G模块 打电话发信息三不误】-联想Y460论坛-ZOL中关村在线
<iMadper> ofan: 声音大小, 跟好不好推, 没关系...
<ofan> iMadper: 那根啥有关系
<iMadper> ofan: 我m1在同音量下, 比tf10声音小多了, 但是tf10上不上放声音都一样. tf10变化超级大..
<iMadper> ofan: 哦, 其实我是tf15. 
<iMadper> ofan: 我也不知道, 网上都说是输出电流不够. 
<ofan> iMadper: 啥意思，tf10声音大？
<iMadper> ofan: tf10声音是大, 但是还是不好推. 
<ofan> 好不好推就指的输出功率和耳机和线的阻抗
<ofan> 功放就是功率放大
<iMadper> ofan: 我知道呀, 我自己焊了一个47耳放
<ofan> iMadper: 犇
<iMadper> ofan: 用的ti的运放
<ofan> 给我也焊个吧
<ofan> 感觉最近耳机都废了
<iMadper> ofan: 成本才几十. 外加一个18v电源
<iMadper> ofan: 还有一个单电源转双电源的电源板
<ofan> iMadper: 太不便携
<iMadper> ofan: 18v电源... 这就不是给你便携的...
<iMadper> ofan: 运放是5532
<iMadper> ofan: 淘宝上几毛一个... 单声道运放, 板子上焊了两个5532
<ofan> iMadper: 你说的加功放就是你自己焊的？
<iMadper> ofan: 想便携更简单, 去掉电源板, 改用三片纽扣电池, 一开始我就是这么用. 
<iMadper> ofan: 我加的功放是别人的fiio. 
<ofan> ....纽扣电池
<iMadper> ofan: 恩, 我一开始焊的时候, 用来测试, 就是用的纽扣电池.
<roylez> iMadper ofan 你俩搞基结束了没？
<ofan> iMadper: 其实用电池好，不过纽扣太弱了
<iMadper> roylez: 结束了, 现在 ofan is available, 你上吧
<iMadper> ofan: 9v电池也行, 不过, 两块儿9v电池, 太大了. (也贵)
<stardiviner> 大家推荐的手机，和平板有哪几个？我想参考下你们的，我平时都很少了解的，所以不知道哪个比较好
<palomino|keepwor> 平板啊..
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|keepwor
<ofan> iMadper: 跟电压没关系
<palomino|keepwor> 我只买过tf101 tf201 nexus10
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|keepwor
<ofan> 只买过..
<iMadper> ofan: 扯淡, 你去看看5532的标准工作电压
<palomino|keepwor> 主席啊，真暴戾
<DanielC> 苹果
<DanielC> ipad
<ofan> iMadper: 纽扣电量就不行
<iMadper> ofan: +-9 ~ +- 12
<stardiviner> palomino|keepwor: tf是啥？
<palomino|keepwor> asus的transformer
<ofan> iMadper: 你5v电池，用一会就3v了，撑不了多久
<iMadper> ofan: 纽扣是我用来测试焊的好不好, 有没有声音用的. 
<ofan> iMadper: 擦 你没说清楚
<iMadper> ofan: 我现在用的是电源呀, 18v转+-9
<ofan> 用电池好
<iMadper> ofan: 不过杂牌电位器, 调音量的时候, 有噪音. 
<iMadper> ofan: alps的电位器, 一个就几块钱, 太贵. 
<stardiviner> DanielC: 苹果的东东真的那么好？想知道哪里好？
<ofan> 插个电平
<iMadper> ofan: 找个旧笔记本电源?
<ofan> iMadper: 劣质的容易坏
<iMadper> s/电源/电池/
<iMadper> ofan: 恩, 电位器确实容易坏...
<ofan> iMadper: 你弄太阳能的吧
<iMadper> ofan: 不过, 我觉得先撑不住的是我的电源板
<ofan> iMadper: 还能反映天气
<iMadper> ofan: ... 不折腾了, 现在能听, 而且声音不错!
<iMadper> ofan: 总共花了我70多块钱而已. 
<DanielC> Google的pad也不错， 但android上的软件和ipad上的软件用起来感常见是不一样的。
<ofan> iMadper: 表再炫耀了
<stardiviner> DanielC: 到也是
<ofan> 70块够买35个TT了
<iMadper> ofan: tt?
<iMadper> ofan: 哦...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • tcpdump用法？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=433030 sudo tcpdump host 10.172.3.29 and 91.189.89.144 截获本机（10.172.3.29）与远程电脑（91.189.89.144）之间的通信。 为什么很久没反应啊？（图1） 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-05-08 13:36
<onlylove> imtxc: http://ent.163.com/13/0507/00/8U800GI300031H2L.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 柳岩手写“追女攻略”为宅男支招 曾表示可裸婚_网易娱乐
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 柳岩手写“追女攻略”为宅男支招 曾表示可裸婚_网易娱乐
<nyfair> 这10条一点都不真实，放到a站就是gsf的场合了
<seek0515> ￥￥￥￥￥￥
<freeflying> huntxu: add-flow tcp:127.0.0.1:6634 in_port=1,actions=output:3  这样写是不是host 1 到3可以通，3到1应该是不通的对不
<onlylove> 真实不真实你去她的微薄看看就好了
<adam8157> iMadper: dell的显示效果比飞利浦好太多太多了
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你去上海了?
<onlylove> 还有，不要把你的观点强加到别人那，你认可的东西别人不一定认可，你觉得不真实，只能说，这些对你没用
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 12.04升级12.10后grub-pc崩溃报错！救命！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=433033 由于不堪12.04断网问题折磨，所以毅然决然的准备升级13.04,谁知道出师未捷，升级12.10是grub-pc嗝儿屁了 现在倒是能够正常进入系统，不过老是报错说grub-pc无法安装，错误如下 Code: 正在设置 grub-pc (2.00-7ubuntu11) ... I
<^k^> nstallation finished. No error reported. Generating grub.cfg …
<onlylove> 顺便问下，gsf是啥
<adam8157> onlylove: gsf or gfs
<onlylove> adam8157: 往上看
<onlylove> adam8157: 知道a站，但是不懂gsf是沙
<adam8157> onlylove: 刚来 看不到
<onlylove> adam8157: 这10条一点都不真实，放到a站就是gsf的场合了
<adam8157> onlylove: 不懂是啥
<onlylove> adam8157: 对啊……所以问啊，谷姐和度娘都不知道
<adam8157> onlylove: 高帅富?
<ofan> adam8157: 对我的dell显示器很满意
<onlylove> adam8157: 嗯，有可能
 * ofan 比MBP的屏幕还好
<adam8157> iMadper: ofan Dell ultrasharp实在是太赞了
<onlylove> 真的假的你们……我这边是因为vendor是dell所以才用dell的设备
<onlylove> ofan: 真的比mbp还好？看不出啊
<imtxc> ofan: 什么显示器
<adam8157> onlylove: 消费级, 除了apple就是dell了, 其它显示器都是渣渣
<imtxc> onlylove: 乃发给我这个。。
<onlylove> adam8157: 问题是，dell的屏是谁家的，很明显dell不造面板
<imtxc`> imtxc: test notify
<palomino|keepwor> 跟apple一样是lg的 onlylove 
<onlylove> palomino|keepwor: 哦……果然不是samsung的
<imtxc`> palomino|keepwor: 破抹儿
<palomino|keepwor> ......
<onlylove> 不过phliphs也是lg的啊
<imtxc`> 丧门星的屏幕还可以哇
<onlylove> imtxc`: 你不知道那雪花屏是吧
<palomino|keepwor> 因为最早是lg和philip合资的 onlylove 
<palomino|keepwor> 后来philip卖给lg了
<imtxc> ^
<nyfair> mbp是啥？其他几个不错倒是略有耳闻
<onlylove> nyfair: mac book pro
<nyfair> onlylove: 囧
<onlylove> nyfair: 你那gsf啥意思
<nyfair> onlylove: gay-shy-fool
<palomino|keepwor> lol
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> adam8157: 人给出答案了……不是你想的……
<kingbo> 什么是BlackBerry
<adam8157> onlylove: 是啥
<onlylove> 往上看……
<^k^> kingbo: define:BlackBerry http://g.cn 歡迎來到黑莓官方網站。在這裡可以發現適合你生活型態手機。學習最新的智能手機 ，配件，平板電腦，應用程序以及更多的資訊。讓黑莓發揮你的科技生活。 - 香港.
<adam8157> onlylove: 那部就是高帅富的发音么...
<onlylove> kingbo: 居然不知道黑莓
<jiero> adam8157: 其实华硕的不错。
<onlylove> adam8157: 你的高帅富是那个含义啊
<kingbo> onlylove: 呃，只是听说没关注啊
<onlylove> jiero: asus的屏颜色偏冷
<kingbo> onlylove: 为啥国内BlackBerry不多呢
<nyfair> 这玩意我有，俗称电子狗，悲剧啊
<onlylove> kingbo: 为毛要关注，听说了就该知道啊，何况只是字面意思，black 黑的 berry 莓
<jiero> kingbo键盘机-不便宜，美国式
<onlylove> kingbo: 国内有啊
<nyfair> kingbo: 等你有了你就不会想要了
<onlylove> kingbo: 这货商务用的多
<imtxc> kingbo: 价格不低， 买了水深
<kingbo> onlylove: 有些什么的相关产品
<onlylove> kingbo: 就是手机
<freeflying> adam8157: 最近有合适的timbuk2不
<onlylove> kingbo: 智能机
<kingbo> nyfair: 没打算买的
<adam8157> freeflying: 没看到
<nyfair> kingbo: 自带翻墙的手机，一般公司报销网费
<kingbo> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> kingbo: 我这边可以用BB收发邮件，如果用iphone或者android或者wphone收发邮件就要装一个剧恶心的安全应用
<kingbo> nyfair: 牛得很，能翻多少年？
<freeflying> adam8157: 夏天到了，没个小包很麻烦啊
<nyfair> kingbo: 不过一旦给了你，潜台词就是你丫的给我24*7待机吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 乃有BIS?
<adam8157> freeflying: 小包?
<iMadper> adam8157: s
<iMadper> adam8157: s/飞利浦/AOC/
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥叫bis
<iMadper> 黑莓的那个狗屁业务.
<freeflying> adam8157: 随身包，装转钱包，钥匙，平板啥的
<kingbo> nyfair: 呃，这也要背景？
<onlylove> 冠捷的还说的过去，国产货比较好的
<adam8157> freeflying: 腰包 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HEW214/ref=asc_df_B005HEW2142503787?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=pg-1458-01-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395097&creativeASIN=B005HEW214
 * imtxc 围观围观
<kingbo> onlylove: android收发邮件不是有默认的短信系统就可以啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我没有黑莓，不过我负责的用户有黑莓，那东西……真看不出有啥好的
<onlylove> kingbo: 嗯，商业机密
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> kingbo: 黑莓被认为是安全的
<nyfair> kingbo: 哈，和背景有什么关系？
<freeflying> adam8157: 这个平板貌似放不了啊
<kingbo> nyfair: 那为什么要等机？
<adam8157> freeflying: 那这个吧 http://www.rei.com/product/851768/timbuk2-classic-bike-messenger-bag-extra-small-2010-closeout?cm_mmc=cse_pricegrabber-_-datafeed-_-product-_-851768&mr:referralID=2308fce6-b7a7-11e2-9389-001b2166c62d
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Timbuk2 Classic Bike Messenger Bag - Extra Small - 2010 Closeout at REI-OUTLET.com
<adam8157> freeflying: Extra Small的, 比我那个小一号 应该正好
<nyfair> kingbo: 你先理解下黑莓为什么有个绰号叫电子狗，然后就懂了
<freeflying> adam8157: 这个貌似不错
<adam8157> freeflying: 这已经很特价了
<adam8157> freeflying: http://www.pricegrabber.com/ 我都是在这个比价网站招
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ PriceGrabber.com - Smart Shopping Anytime, Anywhere
<adam8157> freeflying: ps, rei.com可以直邮中国
<alvin_rxg> Title: REI – Top-Brand Outdoor Clothing, Footwear & Gear for Spring Adventures (@ rei.com)
<jiero> adam8157: 好花。。。难以想像你穿什么衣服配套
<adam8157> jiero: 不会, 我的是这个 颜色有差异 cc freeflying  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004VD6YQG/ref=asc_df_B004VD6YQG2502380?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=pg-380-01-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395097&creativeASIN=B004VD6YQG
 * jiero 需求adam背着这个包的招聘
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Timbuk2 Classic Messenger Bag, Night Blue/Village Violet/Night Blue, X-Small: Sports & Outdoors
<onlylove> adam8157: 你是不是打算去夏威夷
<nyfair> 蛮好的啊，很便宜
<adam8157> nyfair: 是啊，　这个真心不错
<freeflying> adam8157: 运费比包还贵吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 直邮中国运费25$
<freeflying> adam8157: http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/i208309
<adam8157> freeflying: http://www.rei.com/help/international-shipping-rates.html
<iMadper> http://www.mbaobao.com/item/1402001103?l_bi=a_2_1_2_1_1
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ International Shipping Rates
<adam8157> freeflying: 丑
<adam8157> iMadper: 适合你
<onlylove> xp系统有没有桌面天气插件啊
<onlylove> 不想用雪狐
<iMadper> adam8157: 我只背双肩背. 对身体发育好. 
<adam8157> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.10.rfo4X0&id=17223726567
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 美行现货！Timbuk2 Classic Messenger Bag邮差包 ES Extra Small-淘宝网
<adam8157> iMadper: 多吃木瓜吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 你的经验之谈?
<onlylove> adam8157: 和木瓜什么关系
<adam8157> iMadper: 没吃过, 推荐你吃
<freeflying> adam8157: 淘宝这个太贵了
<iMadper> adam8157: 不就是个水果吗....
<adam8157> freeflying: 快啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 试试qq桌面
<adam8157> freeflying: 海淘一样要这个价
<iMadper> freeflying: 候总, 是你要买呀? http://www.mbaobao.com/item/1303020703?l_bi=a_3_2_2_4_2
<onlylove> nyfair: 我还是用雪狐吧
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ [Black Rabbit ] 透心凉系列进口TPU果冻单肩/斜挎包 红色透明 - 麦包包网
<freeflying> iMadper: 啥
<adam8157> freeflying: 我的那个买回来也接近400软妹币了
<freeflying> adam8157: 海淘算了
<iMadper> http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/77253   imtxc 
<onlylove> iMadper: 听妹子说，木瓜是丰胸用的……
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ BenQ 明基 KX900 昆吾剑机械键盘 cherry混轴背光 _京东商城优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<imtxc> iMadper: 什么毒物
<imtxc> iMadper: 键盘啊 弱 哥有忍着
 * adam8157 羡慕有忍者的
<imtxc> adam8157: lol
<imtxc> adam8157: 羡慕有邮差包的…… 
<iMadper> adam8157: 你看错了, 不是忍者, 是忍着, 他估计几年没去厕所呃
<imtxc> adam8157:  我给人修电脑去都没包装工具。。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 好人修电脑
<nyfair> imtxc: 好人一生平安
<imtxc> adam8157: 我的好人卡都能打双扣了
<onlylove> imtxc: 给发好人卡
<adam8157> imtxc: 你是个好人
<imtxc> onlylove: 只爱你是个好人
<imtxc> ||||||
<iMadper> s/是个好人//
<nyfair> http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=%E5%A5%BD%E4%BA%BA%E5%8D%A1&newwindow=1&safe=strict&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=3vCJUcWAHYTFkQX1q4HIAQ&ved=0CDsQsAQ&biw=1034&bih=681
<jiero> imtxc: 烂好人
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ t: 好人卡 - Google 搜尋
<imtxc> jiero: ...
<iMadper> s/好/
<iMadper> //
<imtxc> ......
<onlylove> imtxc: 只关心特定妹子的电脑，懂不，其他人一概不管，I won't repair your computer
 * imtxc 晃 iMadper 你醒过来！！
<iMadper> onlylove: http://img.cnbeta.com/newsimg/130204/095542152006131362.png
<iMadper> onlylove: 我打算买一件.
<onlylove> iMadper: 您所请求的网址（URL）无法获取
 * imtxc 收过的卡比用过的TT多
<iMadper> onlylove: ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 我也是. 
<imtxc> iMadper: ……… 你有工具包么？会修电脑么
<onlylove> iMadper: 贴到imagebin去看看
<iMadper> imtxc: 有工具包, 不会修电脑. 
<iMadper> onlylove: 麻烦. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 那还领卡
<onlylove> iMadper: 那你爱买啥买啥吧，我看不到
<iMadper> imtxc: 拿卡多容易. 
<nyfair> 千斤顶啊。。。、
<onlylove> imtxc: 木有工具包，几个优盘，两张linuxcd 32/64 两张windows7 dvd 32/64
<imtxc> onlylove: 你是个好人！
<onlylove> imtxc: 有毛是好人的……都是自用的
<imtxc> onlylove: 怎么没U盘数据恢复工具可病毒清理工具哇
<onlylove> imtxc: 要那些做啥
<onlylove> imtxc: 有病毒？一直没见过啊……就算有，直接把windows格式化就好
 * iMadper 当年帮一年轻女老师恢复u盘里的课件, 数据恢复的时候发现了好多照片...
<imtxc> onlylove: 格式化掉不好吧，妹子的很多doc都是放在C:\的
 * iMadper 匿了.
<imtxc> iMadper: 看吧，数据恢复软件有用吧 cc onlylove 
<onlylove> imtxc: 妹子的doc？和我毛线关系
 * imtxc onlylove 不是个好人
<l0o0> MeaCulpa: 在不？
 * nyfair onlylove 不是个好人
<onlylove> iMadper: 发现啥照片
<onlylove> nyfair: 好人卡要不，我那一仓库
<onlylove> imtxc: 好人卡要不，我那一仓库
<imtxc> onlylove: me too
<leemeng0x61> 最近没有听说ubuntu Phone的动静了
<onlylove> http://ent.sina.com.cn/s/h/w/2013-05-05/23213913367.shtml
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 应该是在进行 ``截图软件化'' 这一艰巨任务. 
<leemeng0x61> iMadper: 何以见得
<onlylove> 我觉得吧……就是在搞那mir
<iMadper> mir不影响, 截图软件化才影响. 
<onlylove> android是在linux kernel上跑一层虚拟机……他再换个虚拟机……
<adam8157> onlylove: 谁说的....
<onlylove> 当然，可以不跑虚拟机，mir当然是首选
<onlylove> adam8157: 那为啥要用java呢
<pity> 请教个问题，date 命令能转换一个可读时间成为时间戳吗？
<adam8157> onlylove: 谁说用java了? 没有用啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 這樣寫是1出來的只會到3，而且還不會往別的地方去，3到1需要另外的規則噢
<nyfair> onlylove: 因为大部分民工只会java
<onlylove> adam8157: 你家android的应用不是java的？
<nyfair> onlylove: 话说反正系统自带jre了，用java有啥不好
<adam8157> onlylove: 我说ubuntu phone没用虚拟机
<onlylove> nyfair: 看来我应该好好学java，好找个工作
<onlylove> adam8157: 没用虚拟机，自然要起一个类似X的东西，那很明显mir了
<nyfair> 嚒嚒哒
<roylez> adam8157: 渣蛋，你的大力丸呢？
<roylez> nyfair: 妹子，发个图看看
<onlylove> roylez: 小心他说被你吃了
<adam8157> roylez: 发了ems了 终于啊
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你买什么了？
<roylez> adam8157: 是海关发的吧？试吃报告？
<adam8157> pity: date +%s
<freeflying> huntxu: 我这里这条规则加了以后3->1也通了
<huntxu> freeflying: 估計有默認規則是normal吧
<pity> adam8157: 找到了，谢谢
<adam8157> pity: 不客气
<MeaCulpa> l0o0: 在了
<Chaos`Eternal> 兄弟们
<Chaos`Eternal> http://www.gnu.org/software/guix/
<^k^> Chaos`Eternal ⇪ t: GNU Guix - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
<Chaos`Eternal> 这玩意有人玩么
<onlylove> 这啥米
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 啥
<freeflying> huntxu: nomal的规则是干啥的
<l0o0> MeaCulpa: 哈，就是我想装一些模块，怎么将这些模块装到想要的目录里的
<Chaos`Eternal> functional package manager
<MeaCulpa> l0o0: 模块是啥
<imtxc> pity: 终于见到你了
<huntxu> freeflying: 模擬正常的交換機，不知道的包做flood，知道的正常轉發
<l0o0> MeaCulpa: biopython哈
<freeflying> 太高级
<imtxc> pity: 你在嘛地方呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<MeaCulpa> l0o0: ?
<MeaCulpa> l0o0: 还是没听懂？Python?
<Chaos`Eternal> 就是说，你可以在一个系统上装20几个版本的firefox
<Chaos`Eternal> 互相之间不冲突
<l0o0> MeaCulpa: 对的，我就是想要装些Python的模块
<leemeng0x61> 每天编译n次版本真心受不了
<MeaCulpa> l0o0: 那就装阿
<l0o0> 大概就是这样，装到自己想要的目录，我没有root权限
<lifeng> Chaos`Eternal: 挺有意思的。这位是不是shlug的常客？
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: 那啥，hurd？
<Chaos`Eternal> 嗯？常客算不上
<Chaos`Eternal> 偶尔混一混
<Chaos`Eternal> 跟hurd没关系
<onlylove> 靠，这些人有完没完
<leemeng0x61> 看来这边的上海兄弟多
<l0o0> MeaCulpa: 我去看文档了，要是有问题，再来请教
<Chaos`Eternal> onlylove, 这个玩意看上很有意思啊。
<Chaos`Eternal> 你每次装的软件互相之间都不打架的
<Chaos`Eternal> 都是functional的
<Chaos`Eternal> 他们真折腾的是 guile on hurd...或者说， 复活lisp machine
<onlylove> 没依赖关系么
<onlylove> lisp machine倒是有那么点印象
<onlylove> 我现在只求微软快点半死，让桌面能三足鼎立
<Chaos`Eternal> 三足里面只有android的份
<Chaos`Eternal> 没有linux的份
<Chaos`Eternal> 放心吧
<Chaos`Eternal> ubuntu再紧抢慢抢，也抢不到多少了
<onlylove> 你家android给桌面设计的，再说了没 linuxkenrel，android什么也不是
<lifeng> Chaos`Eternal: 我去年为了移植了几个包到hurd，装了Debian/Hurd，core 2的机器跑起来像奔三
<onlylove> lifeng: 奔三跑xp很快啊
<Chaos`Eternal> ？
<Chaos`Eternal> 怎么个像法？
<onlylove> 我猜，在奔三的机器上装debian linux，然后和那个core2的机器上的hurd比较
<ibodi> 一步小心让WEBQQ 来信通知在通知栏显示。如何取消呢？
<ibodi> 太忙了
<lifeng> Chaos`Eternal: 同一台机器，编译一个包在debian/linux上要1小时，debian/hurd大概4小时
<Chaos`Eternal> 是硬盘的问题?
<iMadper> ibodi: webqq页面有设置的.
<Chaos`Eternal> 还是cpu的问题？
<lifeng> Chaos`Eternal: 亲，是同一台机器
<iMadper> ibodi: 或者, 放弃chrome. 
<onlylove> 驱动？
<onlylove> 那样还是kernel
<ibodi> iMadper: 好的。我找找看
<Chaos`Eternal> 我说是硬盘驱动的问题
<lifeng> Chaos`Eternal: 而且这货在i386上不支持pae，也不支持amd64
<Chaos`Eternal> 还是cpu的问题
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] hurd指的是内核吧？
<lifeng> UbuntuTalk: debian/hurd当然是指内核是hurd
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 这个hurd内核还有人维护？
<lifeng> UbuntuTalk: 有人维护，不过这项目肯定废了
<lifeng> UbuntuTalk: #hurd频道有72人在线
<ibodi> iMadper: 哪里设置哦。好像没反应。还继续提醒哦
<ibodi> iMadper: 偶是用FF滴
<Chaos`Eternal> lifeng, 我建议你在hurd上面分别跑个cpu benchmark和磁盘benchmark
<Chaos`Eternal> 看看到底哪里慢
<Chaos`Eternal> 磁盘可以用 iozone和bonie++分别跑一下
<Chaos`Eternal> cpu么，算一下pi?
<Chaos`Eternal> 我怀疑是io驱动这块慢
<ibodi> 感谢U，现在电脑好多了
<lifeng> Chaos`Eternal: 嗯，打个时间看看
<Chaos`Eternal> 然后给他们写个补丁。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 然后你就留名了
<pity> imtxc: 抱歉太忙没看到
<pity> imtxc: 我现在在蓝汛
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • fstab http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=433035 # /etc/fstab: static file system information. # # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5). # # <file system> <mount point> <type> <options> <dump> <pass> proc /proc proc
<^k^>  nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0 # / was on /dev/sda6 during install …
<iGoogle> 赵红霞是反腐英雄，应表彰不应该受罚(93.57%) 1222
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40322/linode-hacked-htp
<onlylove> 蓝讯是啥
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ [八卦] Linode 被 Hack 事件始末 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<nyfair> 有个国外网站，挂代理可以访问，不挂代理ie也可以访问，用chrome firefox之流却被跳转到电信的114导航页了，这是怎么实现的？
 * kingbo 昨天前天在Raspberry Pi装了三次系统了，每次都是reboot后/dev/mmcblk0p2 fsck不过去，网上说是SD卡有问题，真的假的
<Chaos`Eternal> 因为ie有缓存
<Chaos`Eternal> 你把ie缓存清一下
<Chaos`Eternal> 即可
<Chaos`Eternal> 当然
<Chaos`Eternal> 也可能你中毒了
<nyfair> 没有，肯定没被墙，ie上去怎么玩都行
 * kingbo 不过我发现32G的ＳＤ卡，居然dd后/dev/mmcblk0p2会有33Ｇ
<Chaos`Eternal> 抓流量看吧
<nyfair> 我换到linux上一样上不去
<nyfair> 而且这网站肯定没被墙
<onlylove> 啥米网站，这么萌
<nyfair> 结果就是要么ie，要么翻墙
<kingbo> iGoogle: 如果赵红霞上交资金，可以表扬
<nyfair> onlylove: 我们公司主页...
<onlylove> nyfair: 你看看ie是不是有代理设置
<nyfair> onlylove: 没有啊
<nyfair> 现在发现手机浏览器也没问题，更好玩了
<nyfair> 会不会是dns缓存？
<onlylove> 跟踪路由
<onlylove> 如果路由正确，那基本就是浏览器的问题
<nyfair> onlylove: 怎么跟踪？nslookup?
<onlylove> nyfair: tracert啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 没听过，不会
<onlylove> nyfair: nslookup是查询dns的
<onlylove> 不过如果防火墙有对应策略，可能也没法跟踪
<nyfair> 我觉得不对啊，如果连不上那应该直接就连不上，而不应该跳转到电信的导航页，那个一般不都是dns解析不了域名才去的么
<Chaos`Eternal> 那就是你的firefox缓存了页面
<onlylove> 要不你试试ff的user agent switch？切换成手机试试，难道你公司对ie以外的浏览器拒绝
<nyfair> 不可能啊，谁没事找事来这套，而且翻墙都能访问
<osgi> 请问，如何编译内核，或有什么文档可以介绍的？
<iMadper> osgi: 什么系统?
<iMadper> osgi: 什么发行版?
<osgi> 普通的Linux内核
<osgi> 版本为3.5
<nyfair> 装一遍lfs就全懂了
<iMadper> osgi: 最简单的, 直接下载, 解压, make oldconfig  然后各种make就行了
<osgi> iMadper: lfs是什么？
<iMadper> osgi: 网上教程上万篇
<nyfair> 不是还要折腾个配置文件，定义下哪些进内核，哪些弄模组，哪些直接不管么
<onlylove> 其实可以看lfs book
<osgi> 因为刚学，所以有些东西不太懂
<iMadper> osgi: 说告诉你的, 你去问谁.. linux from scratch.
<onlylove> oldconfig直接用现有内核的设置
<onlylove> 农夫山泉的水真难喝
<osgi> 呵呵，好的，我会看这本书
<osgi> iMadper: 谢谢
<iMadper> osgi: 等你再用一年linux再去看那本书也不迟
<onlylove> 我真担心会被吓跑
<nyfair> osgi: 谢谢之后应该再加一句，你是个好人
<osgi> 那有没有些好的？
<iGoogle> kingbo: 我会直接奖励她。
<osgi> 我不要被吓跑的
<onlylove> lfs book如果没有一定基础很难理解的
<iMadper> osgi: 什么发行版?
<osgi> 3.5
<onlylove> lfs book就是lfs的官方说明书
<iMadper> osgi: 我问你, 什么发行版
<osgi> 现行的
<iGoogle> 谁边上有打印机
<onlylove> osgi: 现行的有几百种
<osgi> 现在Ubuntu的12.04
<onlylove> ubuntu 有自己的内核编译方式
<kingbo> iGoogle: 有钱淫。。。。。。
<onlylove> iGoogle: 要打印机做啥
<iMadper> osgi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel - Ubuntu Wiki
<iGoogle> onlylove: 有没。测试万能ppd
<osgi> 现阶段我只是想自我定制内核
<onlylove> iGoogle: 网络打印机……
<iMadper> osgi: 这种问题, 以后不要来问: 直接google: ubuntu conpile kernel   这三个关键字就行了.
<onlylove> iGoogle: 你要打几页
<iGoogle> gaoji
<osgi> 好的
<iGoogle> 网络的算了。
<onlylove> iMadper: 其实ubuntu和rhel的内核编译不一样的……
<iGoogle> 要usb接口的才好测试
<onlylove> usb的没有
<iGoogle> kingbo: 是奖励金子
<onlylove> 如果是在家的话没准能给你搞一台，针式的激光的都行
<iMadper> onlylove: 很多发行版都有自己的方法. 不过用官方的, 区别就很笑了
<iMadper> s/笑/小/
<nyfair> sed必须死
<onlylove> iMadper: 红帽也可以做成软件包么
<onlylove> 这明显是vim
<iMadper> onlylove: 必须可以. 
<nyfair> vim是什么
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 菜鸡求问gcc问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=433037 我是大一学生、网络专业、想先自学ubuntu、有2个问题 1、装好了gcc的编译、也写好了hello.c、但是在terminal中-$ gcc -g -Wall hello.c -o hello 提示说找不到文件、一定要输入gcc -g -Wall '/home/polarbear/Desktop/hello.c' -o hello才可以运行./hello、我看这个论坛的
<iMadper> vim是什么?
<kingbo> iGoogle: 呃，我一直看聊，以为你是girl.
<onlylove> 知道sed不知道vim
<kingbo> iGoogle: 原来你还可以贡献金子
<onlylove> kingbo: 靠，那么猥琐一大叔，您居然以外是girl
<nyfair> 我又不写代码，当然不用vim。sed神马的，替换下文本对我还有点用
<iMadper> iGoogle: ... 你是一直在傲娇吗?
<kingbo> onlylove: 网络太不靠谱了
<onlylove> vim一样替换文本啊
<Chaos`Eternal> ?
<onlylove> 只不过vim要先打开文件……
<iMadper> word还一样替换文本呢.
<Chaos`Eternal> 喊这种口号？
<iGoogle> 蛮可爱的 kingbo
<Chaos`Eternal> 脑子有问题吧
<iGoogle> iMadper: 咋
<onlylove> iMadper: 你用word用s///来替换给我看
<Chaos`Eternal> 你还不如喊linux去死算了
<iMadper> iGoogle: 让人以为你是妹子. 
<Chaos`Eternal> iMadper, word认正则的
<iGoogle> 那家伙傻傻的。。
<iMadper> onlylove: http://wenku.baidu.com/view/158486fdc8d376eeaeaa31b4.html
<iMadper> Chaos`Eternal: 恩, 我知道呀. 
<nyfair> ctrl+r 笑 tab 小 enter
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 在Word里使用部分正则表达式_百度文库
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过我没有word, 买不起
<iGoogle> tc里面还认正则呢。
<iGoogle> 都是假正则
<Chaos`Eternal> 哦
<Chaos`Eternal> 我说错人了
<onlylove> iMadper: 毛线啊，我说的是s///，你家word认啊
<nyfair> 正则太麻烦，通配符就好
<MeaCulpa> perl以外的世间万物都是假的`
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你在嘲讽神么
<iMadper> onlylove: 毛线啊, 我说能替换, 我都没说能用正则替换
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 小心神惩罚你
<iGoogle> 拍拍酷胖的大臀
<iGoogle> s!!!
<Chaos`Eternal> 啊？
<onlylove> iMadper: tc比word好用多了
<osgi> 对了，还想请教一下
<freeflying> huntxu: 网上的ovs文档大多不靠谱啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 不是说除了s-表达式 没有别的东西了么
<Chaos`Eternal> wangyin说的
<onlylove> iMadper: 还有notepad++ emeditor ultraedit
<osgi> 我在软件中心看来很多debugging的这种包
<osgi> 在调试的时候如何使用他们呢？
<osgi> 谢谢
<osgi> 谢谢，好人
<osgi> :-)
<iMadper> osgi: 你先说, 啥叫调试?
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你现在多少斤了啊。
<iGoogle> 今天体检，居然忘记重量了
<iGoogle> 67.5?
<iGoogle> oops
<huntxu> freeflying: soga，都是自己動手試
<osgi> 例如，我用C
<iMadper> onlylove: word无可替代. 
<osgi> 写来一些代码
<onlylove> iMadper: 无可替代的是纯文本格式
<freeflying> huntxu: 我看了一些人写的blog, 大多貌似没有实践过
<osgi> 然后，用GDB进行调试，我想进入他的源代码去看，可是没有办法
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没说纯文本可以被替代, 不过word真心无可替代. 
<onlylove> iMadper: wps表示很伤心
<iMadper> osgi: debug的包, 不能用gdb连接进去看?
<iMadper> onlylove: wps怎么了?
<huntxu> freeflying: 中文的，就別看了...老外有些還算靠譜
<onlylove> iMadper: libreoffice和openoffice表示很愤怒
<osgi> iMadper: 是的
<iMadper> onlylove: ms office word 就叫word? 别的word就不叫word? abiword就不是word?
<iMadper> onlylove: 我又没说一定是ms家的. 
<osgi> 我想进入glibc的程序，进行单步
<onlylove> iMadper: ms家的word可是有商标的
<iMadper> onlylove: 你一定要挑刺, 随意. 
<onlylove> iMadper: 乱讲小心ms告你侵权
<osgi> iMadper: 如何使用debug包
<iMadper> osgi: 不知道哦, 我也没用过debug包. 
<onlylove> iMadper: 再说了，pdf比word通用多了
<iMadper> onlylove: 这影响word的重要性吗?!
<osgi> iMadper: 好的
<osgi> 请问其他童鞋是否用过，谢谢
<onlylove> iMadper: 那么说的话……有个比word还重要的
<nyfair> onlylove: win8表示不装word打开word文档毫无压力，看pdf我还得去装个chrome
<onlylove> nyfair: 答曰，win8貌似可以看pdf
<iMadper> onlylove: 有别的软件, 不影响word的重要性. 
<nyfair> onlylove: 怎么看？
<onlylove> nyfair: 我怎么记得可以直接看
<onlylove> nyfair: 我记得这是当时微软吹嘘win8的特性
<onlylove> nyfair: 其实不用win8，xp不装word一样看
<nyfair> onlylove: 连图标都是白的，双击显示查找打开的程序
<iwii> win8 安装包多大
<nyfair> iwii: 3g左右吧，32位的小点
<iwii> nyfair: o
<onlylove> nyfair: http://softbbs.zol.com.cn/1/20_1771.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 【Windows8 PDF阅读器】-Windows8论坛-ZOL中关村在线
<nyfair> onlylove: 囧，这不是它那商铺里的应用么？又不是原生自带的
<onlylove> nyfair: http://7club.ithome.com.tw/article/10035337/1
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Windows 8 內建的PDF閱讀軟體：Windows閱讀程式 - 小7聚樂部
<onlylove> nyfair: 看好了，内建
<onlylove> http://www.3haoweb.cn/a/pc/system/win8/2011/0613/7015.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 揭秘Win8四个隐藏小工具：屏幕分屏、PDF阅读器、Metro浏览器、WebCam_Win8技巧_三好技巧网
<onlylove> 别以为我不用8就不知道8能干什么
<onlylove> 微软的广告我还是有很仔细的看过的
<nyfair> onlylove: 我装完后没看到metro里有这东西，就只有些啥体育、娱乐新闻，天气预报
<freeflying> huntxu: 说得都是老外的啊
<onlylove> http://www.foxitsoftware.cn/company/press.php?action=view&id=215
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 福昕软件 - 福昕联合微软推出Win8 PDF SDK
<nyfair> onlylove: 你要把metro的都算进来，那能装的就太多了
<huntxu> freeflying: 趕腳還好，但是我一般看的不多，都是直接動手 =.=
<onlylove> nyfair: 很明显，metro是win8的特性，你如果选择性无视当我什么都没说
<onlylove> http://softbbs.pconline.com.cn/16035511.html
<onlylove> http://article.pchome.net/content-1304749.html
<freeflying> huntxu: 如果只是试验openflow的话，mininet更方便
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Windows8 PDF阅读器_Windows 8专论坛_太平洋电脑网软件论坛
<onlylove> kk太慢了
<nyfair> 好吧好吧，但为什么我这边没有默认关联打开pdf
<huntxu> freeflying: 當然啊，不過沒有ovs那堆擴展咯
<freeflying> huntxu: 我只想把ovs和libvirt整合起来，并默认使用vlan来隔离
<huntxu> freeflying: 那應該不用做什麽吧，多個host的話只需要把上層交換機配置成能讓帶vlan tag的通過可以在多台host間用同一個vlan
<freeflying> huntxu: 可惜我家里的switch不支持vlan
<huntxu> freeflying: 囧，買個支持的吧LOL
<huntxu> freeflying: 那拿一台虛擬機做路由，同個vlan的都經它轉吧，不同host之間的話用tunnel
<jiero> 其实。。。
<jiero> windows 7 开始，windows 自带的组件就够用了
<freeflying> huntxu: 唉，家里的网络比较奇葩，没法换
<jiero> nyfair:  呃。默认不是用Office 打开么
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 预载ubuntu系统的pcduino开发板怎样安装声卡和实现录放功能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=433038 今天要跟大家分享一下预载了ubuntu系统的pcduino开发板是怎么安装声卡和录放音频的 首先呢我们要有一块pcduino的板子，这块板子跟树莓派差不多但是性能上要优越一些 这里就不复述了，有兴趣的各
<stardiviner> 魅族的手机怎么样？MEIZU mx2
<onlylove> 不知道，你去苏宁或者国美摸摸看吧
<iMadper> stardiviner: 好过小米. 
<iMadper> stardiviner: 国产的良心货. 好过mi2
<stardiviner> iMadper: 那哪个比meizu mx2的？
<iMadper> stardiviner: ç±³2
<nyfair> iMadper: 这价格哪里良心了？
<iMadper> nyfair: 你得看做工. 
<stardiviner> 本来我想买三星或者HTC的，但是看见有些三星的手机外观都是大圆角，我就不喜欢。。。
<stardiviner> 小米真心不喜欢
<iMadper> htc butterfly.
<onlylove> 水货索尼
<stardiviner> iMadper: 3000多感觉有点贵，受不起
<stardiviner> onlylove: 索尼的也不错？
<nyfair> vertu
<iMadper> stardiviner: 其实,如果我自己买, 我买步步高.
<iMadper> stardiviner: 不过, 你们不一定能接受这个牌子. 
<onlylove> BBK的机器还成吧
<stardiviner> iMadper: 确实不怎么能接受
<stardiviner> onlylove: 啥是BBK？
<onlylove> stardiviner: 步步高啊
<onlylove> http://news.china.com/domestic/945/20130508/17820951.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 乌有之乡成员朝鲜扫货以示支援 回国后发现被坑_新闻中心_中华网
<stardiviner> onlylove: 没意识到BBK和步步高联系到一起。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/fhoT2RQ.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<imtxc> stardiviner: bbk好像在很久前就有了 那时候的电子词典就叫bbk。。。
<imtxc> 在上面玩游戏很爽啊
<stardiviner> imtxc: 以前不识英文，虽然用过那玩意儿，但是始终只知道那叫电子词典，而且那时候小，还没有品牌意识。
<imtxc> stardiviner: 后来那些变成触屏的了就不好玩了
<seek0515> 上黑莓啊
<seek0515> 黑莓多好啦！
<stardiviner> seek0515: 黑莓的系统不识android啊
<abinez> 现在买什么笔记本好？
<onlylove> seek0515: 黑莓好毛线，等你用了你就知道了
<seek0515> 不是能兼容么
<seek0515> 为啥这样讲？
<onlylove> seek0515: 你搜下都哪些人用BB
<seek0515> 我刚刚准备入手黑莓
<seek0515> 政府？
<seek0515> 高管？
<onlylove> 我宁可买lumia我也不买BB
<abinez> onlylove: 现在用神马笔记本比较好？
<abinez> 谁给推荐一下
<seek0515> 宏基
<abinez> 我的笔记本快要挂掉了
<onlylove> abinez: 你打算用多久啊，基本7000往上的都没问题
<abinez> 准备买个
<abinez> onlylove: 用个5年吧
<abinez> 我这台用了5年
<abinez> HP的
<seek0515> 你笔记本给我拆吧abinez
<seek0515> 咋样？
<abinez> 现在风扇响的厉害
<seek0515> 宏基 的比较好 
<abinez> seek0515: 拆来干嘛？
<seek0515> 玩啊
<abinez> 我现在想买个笔记本，趁现在笔记本还能用
<seek0515> 我喜欢拆东西
<seek0515> 买了以后给我拆吧
<abinez> 赶紧把里面的数据迁移到新机器
<abinez> seek0515: 你可以去当拆迁队的头子了
<seek0515> 肿么样 我低价收购
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 你说 吧
<seek0515> 呵呵 有这个想法 
<abinez> 给多少？》
<onlylove> 拆笔记本啥意思……
<seek0515> 100包邮
<abinez> 价钱合适就处理给你
<onlylove> 我反正是拆腻味了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于终端记录历史问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=433042 您好！怎么样清除我在终端中输入的历史记录，而且我还要防止终端记录我输入命令？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qqguoqiang — 2013-05-08 17:20
<abinez> 100还包邮？是100个金币么？
<seek0515> 我最近闲了没事 拆了玩玩 
<seek0515> 那你想多少？
<abinez> seek？起码1k
<seek0515> 好吧 
<seek0515> 学生党伤不起啊
<seek0515> 没钱的飘过 
<abinez> LOL
<seek0515> 最近准备上树莓派 
<stardiviner> fcitx-rime 怎么让他输入英文标点，而不是中文标点啊？
<onlylove> seek0515: 我和你说哦，科技市场那有N多收废旧笔记本的，不管好坏
<abinez> 100的话，我用来当地砖
<seek0515> 就1000生活费  
<abinez> 嗯
<seek0515> 你让我买了吃啥
<onlylove> 那你不买不就结了
<abinez> 叫老爸老妈再寄钱给你
<seek0515> 嘿嘿 
<abinez> 不然，叫老师赞助
<onlylove> 想拆笔记本，看IBM的thinkpad硬件维护手册去
<seek0515> 不了 我搞个树莓派 
<abinez> 看一百遍手册不如拆一遍呢
<seek0515> 玩玩就好 等我工作了 我买一堆机器来拆
<abinez> 拆了，然后再装回去，开机
<onlylove> abinez: 你给他提供笔记本拆啊，再说了那手册全英文的
<abinez> 然后，有拆开
<onlylove> abinez: 捎带着锻炼英文
<stardiviner> onlylove: thinkpad硬件维护手册是专门用来学习拆硬件的？
<abinez> 其实，我已经把这台笔记本电脑拆好几次了
<seek0515> 没事坑坑女生 叫人家低价卖了
<abinez> 昨天还拆了两次
<onlylove> stardiviner: 不是……不过你可以下一个看看
<seek0515> 我的本子也拆了10次以上了
<abinez> 原来散热器灰尘太多了
<abinez> 机器发热很厉害
<abinez> 我就拆了，把里面的灰尘都清理掉
<seek0515> 我也是清灰的还有就是上个硅胶
<onlylove> 灰尘……只要不是毛毛什么的，直接吸尘器搞定
<abinez> 嗯，我换硬盘，加内存条
<abinez> 还有加蓝牙模块
<stardiviner> onlylove: 正在搜索，貌似找不到。。。
<seek0515> 我的机子上都有
<onlylove> 因为都集中在散热模块的鳍片上
<abinez> onlylove: 我用水龙头冲的
<onlylove> stardiviner: 我记得本友会有这东西
<seek0515> 就是不知道能不能加到8g
<abinez> 拿到水龙头那里用水冲掉
<abinez> 搽干，装回去，开机
<onlylove> stardiviner: http://benyouhui.it168.com/thread-1168632-1-1.html
<seek0515> 对啊
<abinez> 机器再也不发烧了
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 【拆机手册】【硬件维护手册】【HMM】ThinkPad全系列下载地址 (再次更新)_ThinkPad(原IBM)笔记本论坛
<onlylove> stardiviner: http://wenku.baidu.com/view/2a6bef1655270722192ef775.html
<onlylove> 度娘这个居然是中文的
<abinez> ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<onlylove> 之前我下载的都是英文的
<abinez> 那是你在英文网站上下载的吧？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<onlylove> stardiviner: 你有认真找么
<stardiviner> 靠，度娘的文档预览，我老是flash坏掉而不能看。。。
<onlylove> stardiviner: http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/24484551.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Thinkpad T60/T60P硬件维护手册.pdf_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<abinez> 到底是要买新的笔记本，还是买个硬盘呢
<abinez> 买硬盘只要300大洋就搞定了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于Ubuntu不认识分区表问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=433043 您好！我用分区魔术师问题对硬盘进行分区，发现Ubuntu不识别我的分区，启动Gparted提示：“分区表超越界限“。（我的硬盘末端装有联想一键恢复7.0) 统计信息: 发表于 由 qqguoqiang — 2013-05-08 17:23
<seek0515> ab  那个你帮我看看我的本子能不能上8g
<seek0515> 我的是1564dell
<seek0515> 我不知道板子能不能上 这个我不懂  好么abinez
<stardiviner> onlylove: thanks
<onlylove> 下班
<abinez> 开吃去
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04 重启问题 新手求指导！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=433046 /home/sunpeng/桌面/IMG_20130508_180823.jpg 重启后就卡在这个界面无反映！求指导！只能按电源键强制关机！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 铁剑悬梁 — 2013-05-08 18:18
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • UBUNTU下唯一的不爽就是没有一个像样的支持HTTP下载的工具！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=433047 吐槽吐槽！！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tcjsw2005 — 2013-05-08 18:37
<cley> http://thepiratebay.sx/
<^k^> cley ... ⇪ Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent site
<cley> 我发现海盗湾解封了...
<kokozk> debian sid 中安装libreoffice时出现下面的依赖咋办 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系：
<kokozk>  libreoffice : 依赖: libreoffice-core (= 1:3.5.4+dfsg2-1) 但是它将不会被安装
<kokozk>                依赖: libreoffice-writer 但是它将不会被安装
<kokozk>                依赖: libreoffice-calc 但是它将不会被安装
<kokozk>                依赖: libreoffice-impress 但是它将不会被安装
<^k^> kokozk, 不要玩机器人
<kokozk>                依赖: libreoffice-draw 但是它将不会被安装
<kokozk>                依赖: libreoffice-math 但是它将不会被安装
<kokozk>                依赖: libreoffice-base 但是它将不会被安装
<kokozk>                依赖: libreoffice-report-builder-bin 但是它将不会被安装
<kokozk>                依赖: libreoffice-filter-mobiledev 但是它将不会被安装
<^k^> kokozk, 不要玩机器人
<kokozk>                依赖: libreoffice-java-common (>= 1:3.5.4+dfsg2~) 但是它将不会被安装
<kokozk> E: 无法修正错误，因为您要求某些软件包保持现状，就是它们破坏了软件包间的依赖关系。
<kokozk>  
<roylez_> cley: 造谣捏
<jiero> kokozk:  -看版本号！别看只看名称。|看好了自己要的装 
<kokozk> 我只是删除了google浏览器然后用了下autoremove手一滑删掉了libreoffice在安装的时候就出现上面的情况了
<abinez> 手滑？
<stardiviner> kokozk: 首贱的结果，我也常手贱。。。。
<luoboiqingcai> 此信息发自moto 手机
<abinez> 萝卜青菜？
<luoboiqingcai> ？
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 我应该改名饺子
<abinez> LOL
<luoboiqingcai> ……
<abinez> 菜饺子啊
<cley> roylez, 没造谣,我这边确实能直接上
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 如何使用grub2硬盘安装debian？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=433052 debian7出来了，也想尝尝鲜。电脑上已经有grub2了，怎么利用现有的grub2进行硬盘安装呢？ 如何最方便的安装debian+gnome系统呢？ 望熟悉debian的朋友指点一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2013-05-08 19:29
<abinez> 谁要旧主板？
<abinez> 拿去学习用的
<abinez> 主要是用来做硬件学习研究的主板
<abinez> 有两块旧的华硕主板
<abinez> 60块钱
<abinez> 外送内存条
<devilyuan> 
<kokozk> stardiviner: 是啊 ，换了个wps装上了。。
<devilyuan> ？
<wsly> hello!
<wsly> 有人吗？
<^k^> wsly:点点点.  19:48 
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何自动化编译一个目录下的完全不相关的C文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=433054 如题，我有上百个C文件要编译，这些C程序都很简单，就十几行，每个C文件都有自己的main函数，这些C文件完全不相关。 但是用gcc一个一个去编译太麻烦，能不能写个脚本或用makefile做？？？ 求指点。。。
<^k^>  统计信息: 发表于 由 ayading826 — 2013-05-08 19:55
<lqi> acpidump的源码或者repo在哪里？谢谢
<imtxc> 测试中文
<imtxc> hi
<imtxc> ^k^: 好，几个点
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  20:14 
<suifeng> ^k^: 调戏下。
<iMadper> kokozk: 请不要复制大量内容来这里发送. 
<rich1> 没人啦
<iMadper> kokozk: 这里只适合发送不超过三行的内容, 超过的, 请贴到网上
<suifeng> Linode 被 Hack 事件始末
<suifeng> http://blog.xdite.net/posts/2013/05/08/linode-hacked-htp
<^k^> suifeng ... ⇪ Linode 被 Hack 事件始末 - Blog.XDite.net
<iMadper> suifeng: 过时了. 
<suifeng> 果真
<suifeng> 果然经过这事件
<suifeng> 对用户是好事
<suifeng> 配置高了
<suifeng> 价格没变
<suifeng>  	Linode 1024 	$20 	24GB 	2TB
<iMadper> 好事个毛, 很多人改担心自己的信用卡了~
<suifeng> 那肯定是要换的
<lqi> sudo apt-get source acpidump就可以了
<iMadper> 信用卡没密码的. 
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 管他呢
<abinez> 反正不用那个
<mirage09> so quiet
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • startup applications 未启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=433055 keymap是这个命令: xmodmap .Xmodmap 它总是没启动,在12.10下是可以的,请问这是怎么回事? 统计信息: 发表于 由 wjk1024 — 2013-05-08 12:05
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 发觉ubuntu软件中心的收费游戏都可以免费玩啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=433056 下载了一个moto游戏，就是有点卡，还有一个pengobrain 1.1 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengzheng081212 — 2013-05-08 20:39
<suifeng> http://ipv6.he.net/certification/create_badge.php?pass_name=suifeng&badge=3
<iMadper> (⊙o⊙)
<x-lucky> hi
<^k^> x-lucky:点点点.  20:58 
<x-lucky> 这段时间生病都没来
<ChiangDi> :)第一次用IRC
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • 免客户端、插件，通过Ubuntu自带的802.1x实现Dr.com 验证上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=433063 我在西华师大上学，学校用dr.com作为校园网的802.1x验证客户端。 一直以来，苦于dr.com的问题，我在Linux上都没法连接校园网，直到最近才用上Dr.com的官方Linux客户端。 今天突然发现，我们学校的校
<^k^> 园网已经可以直接用系统自带的802.1x验证方式上网。 …
<sacrificetofree> irc很有意思啊
<ChiangDi> 这么多人进进出出，怎么聊天的这么少:-D
<sacrificetofree> 估计这是一个严肃的地方,不是聊天的地方
<sacrificetofree> 刚才打算问一下gedit有没有办法实现代码补全
<sacrificetofree> 现在我找着了插件了
<iMadper> sacrificetofree: 估计没有.
<iMadper> sacrificetofree: 这都有?
<sacrificetofree> 代码提示插件
<sacrificetofree> 正打算安装
<sacrificetofree> 我就想找一个类似终端的tab补全功能
<sacrificetofree> 刚才去ubuntu的客服频道问了问,结果没人鸟我
<iMadper> 客服频道?
<sacrificetofree> ubuntu support
<ChiangDi> 他们太忙了吧
<sacrificetofree> 我估计是自动补全的英文我说错了
<sacrificetofree> 挺好的,irc感觉很不错
<maplebeats> 为啥
<CyrusYzGTt> yum install gedit-plugin{s}
<ChiangDi> 我第一次用这个IRC，也觉的很好
<iMadper> sacrificetofree: 自动补全: auto-completion.
<sacrificetofree> 我用的是automatic completion
<sacrificetofree> 算了,已经找着了
<sacrificetofree> 不过我有点好奇的是,这个可用无碍和海外交流
<sacrificetofree> 怎么没有被墙
<iMadper> 为什么要被墙?
<sacrificetofree> 因为按逻辑很多开放自由的都会被墙
<sacrificetofree> 在这个频道灌水没问题吧?
<iMadper> 没听说过这逻辑.
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ +2
<sacrificetofree> 不是我的逻辑......
<sacrificetofree> facebook...twitter....youtube.....
<sacrificetofree> 还有我平板上用不了pocket
<iMadper> sacrificetofree: fb,twitter,y2b, 代表的不是自由开放. (当然, 当他们被墙了之后, 就有自由开放的含义了). 很多自由开放的平台都没有被墙. 
<sacrificetofree> irc的流量经过gfw的过滤不?
<iMadper> 你说呢?
<sacrificetofree> 不懂...现在是白痴一枚
<maplebeats> 你们在讨论什么
<maplebeats> 看起来好厉害的样子
<iMadper> maplebeats: 再装, t1
<iMadper> maplebeats: 再装, t你
<maplebeats> iMadper, 你妹
<maplebeats> = =
<iMadper> maplebeats: 再装, t你
<maplebeats> iMadper, 好(jian)人
<sacrificetofree> 捂脸,该撤了
<iMadper> maplebeats: ban你一个月
<maplebeats> iMadper, LOL
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 碰到imadper 犯错了，他绊你 - 
<maplebeats> jiero, 什么情况
<jiero> maplebeats: 目前他可以打倒你，然后就违规了。不过
<jackey> 呵呵?
<imtxc> maplebeats: 亲亲
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 联想G480安装的10.04版本，但是无法上网，怎么办？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=433065 联想G480安装的10.04版本，但是无法上网，怎么办？？是不是没有网卡驱动啊？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ImCrazyLinuxer — 2013-05-08 22:18
<seek0515> 晚上好  
<seek0515> 没人么？
<psychologe> ubuntu 可以双网卡叠加吗？
<psychologe> 各位
<seek0515> 没人的呀
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win7下easybcd安装ubuntu双系统时遇到分区问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=433067 在win7下我腾出E盘，然后重启开始安装，手动分区时格式化E盘，显示无法格式化，然后又回到win7，E盘竟然不见了，可能是win7无法识别linux下的分区吧，敢问大侠们我现在怎样找回E盘？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 悟空
<^k^> and兰博 — 2013-05-08 22:29
<sacrificetofree> 原来ubuntu-cn的频道在freenode...
<seek0515> 我的个妈呀 刚刚把win8格勒
<sacrificetofree> 刚才在ubuntu server上找了半天
<sacrificetofree> gedit的文字补全弄好了
<sacrificetofree> 感觉gedit安装几个插件特别适合新人用
<sacrificetofree> ...刚才还聊得火热..现在没人了
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 为啥格掉win8
<seek0515> 最近挂了 
<seek0515> 貌似变成肉鸡了
<sacrificetofree> 对微软的新系统没有啥热情
<sacrificetofree> 都是不得不用新的系统采用新系统
<seek0515> lin不怎么会用 所以换成win7了
<sacrificetofree> 我也是刚开始用linux,只不过之前是一直xp,买了本本以后才用win7
<jsukya> hello
<^k^> jsukya:点点点.  22:58 
<Pudge> 用sid的兄弟们， wheezy发布后这几天dist upgrade好多更新，但是都有依赖错误，肿么办
<sacrificetofree> 然后最近把bumblebee的问题解决了才开始认真使用ubuntu
<sacrificetofree> win8神马的,无爱啊
<sacrificetofree> 新力得删掉有错误的不行?
<seek0515> 唉 算了 慢慢来吧 咱还年轻
<sacrificetofree> 不着急
<seek0515> 对啊
<sacrificetofree> 我之前主要是bumblebee的问题挡着
<sacrificetofree> 没法好好静下来使用
<sacrificetofree> 现在我的主力系统就是ubuntu了
<seek0515> 我是要学网络有些东西不兼容所以就还是在用win7
<sacrificetofree> 本科?
<seek0515> 专科
<seek0515> 你呢？
<seek0515> 才大一呢~唉~
<sacrificetofree> 我是linux和C语言一并学习
<abinez> ///。。。。
<abinez> 我回来啦
<abinez> 各位
<seek0515> 你你不早点回来 
<abinez> 为毛
<abinez> 我在干活呢
<abinez> seek0515: 我在上班
<abinez> 等下还要去干活呢
<seek0515> 之前问你我电脑能不能换成8g条子的
<abinez> 哦
<seek0515> 你都没回
<abinez> 我回啦
<seek0515> 有么？
<abinez> 你没看到
<seek0515> 我没看见
<abinez> 你要看你电脑的资料哦
<seek0515> 能不能换啊？
<abinez> 能不能换要看你电脑主板的配置
<abinez> 我先去干活了
<seek0515> dell1564  
<abinez> 回来再聊
<abinez> 哦
<seek0515> 额  好吧 我等你
<abinez> 你要问销售的人员哦
<seek0515> 三年前的啦
<seek0515> 你先干活吧 
<seek0515> sc  我也是的啊 
<seek0515> 今年才学的呢
<seek0515> 人呢？sac------啥的
<joerh99>  看这个  Linode被黑事件始末   http://kugic.com/the-story-around-the-linode-hack/
<^k^> joerh99 ... ⇪ Linode被Hack事件始末
<joerh99> ？
<sacrificetofree> ?
<sacrificetofree> 我刚刚洗了个脚
<sacrificetofree> 我今年大二了
<sacrificetofree> 虽然感觉学cs有点晚了
<sacrificetofree> 但是挺有感觉的
<sacrificetofree> 很享受ubuntu下gedit加terminal编代码的感觉
<^k^> sacrificetofree:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<joerh99> ^k^    这个是谁啊 
<sacrificetofree> sorry
<charlieyes_> hello~ is there someone familiar with Clucene in Windows(VIsual Studio)?
<^k^> charlieyes_ 这里有输入法：http://www.inputking.com/ 或安装fcitx: apt-get install fcitx
<charlieyes_> 有没有人对VISUAL STUDIO下面使用CLUCENE这个有经验的啊
<charlieyes_> hello lindsay
<seek0515> 好吧 
<abinez> ///
<abinez> 又回来了
<abinez> seek0515: 你还在啊
<seek0515> 我也刚来
<abinez> 哦
<abinez> 我还没忙完呢
<seek0515> 你在干啥？
<seek0515> 编程？
<abinez> 估计要到半夜3点这样才完
<abinez> 不是编程
<abinez> 是在干活
<abinez> 在工厂里面上班
<seek0515> 干活？干啥呀？
<seek0515> 你不是搞开发的么 ？
<seek0515> 明天早上没课可以到两点
<seek0515> 早点干完早点结束
<iMadper> jie
<seek0515> abinez:还在？
<sacrificetofree> 我有点不敢说话了
<seek0515> ？？
<seek0515> 还没睡？？
<sacrificetofree> 我现在apt-get安装软件的时候总会提示一大堆某某软件不正常,系统假设该软件包没有安装
<sacrificetofree> 但是无论是安装还是卸载一切正常
<sacrificetofree> 不耽误用
<seek0515> sacrificetofree:慢慢来吧 
<seek0515> 没哟安装的话就直接安装吧 
<seek0515> 用新德力软件包吧 
<seek0515> 我记得ubuntu上有的 
<sacrificetofree> 我一直挂着呢
<sacrificetofree> 不是那个问题,虽然报错对正常的卸载安装没影响
<sacrificetofree> 只是有点担忧,先用着得了
<sacrificetofree> 出了终端安装再就是新德里了
<alvin_rxg> 用 aptitude ，让它帮你搞定
<zdc> 朋友们，我又回来了
<zdc> 从debian
<seek0515> 都0.33了
<seek0515> 还回来
<zdc> debian7自带的输入法都不能用
<alvin_rxg> debian 自带了什么输入法？…
<zdc> 弄个gnome3太太不方便了
<zdc> fcitx
<zdc> debian6是scim
<seek0515> xfce好 
<alvin_rxg> fcitx + gnome 3 配合不好的原因吧…
<sacrificetofree> 我现在用搜狗输入法
<sacrificetofree> 蛮好用的
<seek0515> 困死了 
<seek0515> 怎么办 
<sacrificetofree> 比原来自带的pinyin好多了
<zdc> slackware样式好，就是老有问题
<seek0515> 电脑还没好 
<sacrificetofree> ..
<sacrificetofree> 出啥问题
<seek0515> 从装系统的 
<seek0515> zdc:slackware 这个是什么版本的linux啊 
<seek0515> 求给力啊 chinanet 200kb左右啊 
<seek0515> 怎么办 啊 
<seek0515> 这个喳喳网  
<alvin_rxg> slackware 是没有完整的包管理系统的 linux 发行版…
<seek0515> 要自己编译么？？
<sacrificetofree> 你再重装什么
<sacrificetofree> 遇到啥问题
<seek0515> win7
<alvin_rxg> seek0515: 可以编译，也有线程的bin
<seek0515> 下载东西呢 
<seek0515> 线程的bin？
<zdc> 对不起我要配置ubuntu,没五笔，打字不方便
<seek0515> 木事木事 慢慢来 
<seek0515> alvin_rxg:我来研究研究 
<sacrificetofree> 我不贪多,只求把ubuntu用得精练
<seek0515> sacrificetofree 你用的是什么网啊？
<seek0515> 校园网？
<lllenovo> 呃
<seek0515> 我们这边网速太慢了 
<alvin_rxg> wheezy 正式版了，不知道要不要加上它的 backports ……
<sacrificetofree> cmcc edu
<sacrificetofree> 我没有办校园网
<sacrificetofree> 用不上
<sacrificetofree> 但是寝室只有移动的无线网
<sacrificetofree> 自习室有联通的,联通的不错
<seek0515> cmcc是怎么办的啊
<alvin_rxg> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8245bf01jw1e4gnoz8nixj20dw0h2gn1.jpg
<seek0515> 我宿舍也有 速度还行？
<sacrificetofree> 去营业厅办理
<sacrificetofree> 但是这个比较操蛋,不怎么适配ubuntu
<sacrificetofree> ubuntu下cmcc的无线网体验很糟糕
<sacrificetofree> 它不太适配我的ubuntu
<seek0515> 好的话就好了 
<seek0515> 我上网看看有没有账号密码卖 
<sacrificetofree> 现在贵了
<sacrificetofree> 以前好便宜的
<seek0515> 哎 跟chinanet一样贵啊 
<sacrificetofree> 不知道频道管理员还在不在
<sacrificetofree> 在不
<sacrificetofree> 为什么ubuntu下mtp挂载设备传输速度那么慢啊
<zdc> 大家好，我又回到debian了
<knownbad> 恭喜。
<u1_> only one people??
<knownbad> Others can be bothered.
<knownbad> Oops, meant to say say others can't be bothered.
<u1_> 为啥我在chrome 的irc客户端无法登陆进来
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] hey! guys~ I'm here.
<u1_> hello budys
<u1_> why i can't longin by chrome client  MIRC
<u1_> system require a nickname
<u1-_> hey
<u1-_>  i m in
<u1_> topic
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] ？
<u1_> 没啥
<u1_> 你看得懂中文不？
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 当然。
<u1_> 怎么还没睡么？国外？
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我是地道苦逼中国人。。。
<u1_> 机房值班？
<u1_> 怎么你的服务器是伦敦uk
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 白天睡太多，现在睡不着。。
<u1_> 想问问 多重vpn 还能追踪到我么？
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我不是用irc登的。所以你查到的ip地址是不正确的。
<u1_> 我---》vpn1---》vpn2---》website
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 菜鸟，不懂。。
<u1_> 。。。菜鸟上irc
<u1_> 不像
<u1_> 好了 睡觉先了
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 相比那些操作系统只知道windows的人，我算有点水平了。但是在高手眼里，我是低手中的低手了。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 晚安～
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 估计我今晚又要失眠了。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 手机打字真慢。老是打错。
<gebjgd> 因为你的手机没有键盘
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 虚拟键盘打字手感真的差好多。。
<gebjgd> 所以我只用有键盘的手机
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 现在满市场都是全屏幕的手机，带实体全键盘的手机屈指可数。
<gebjgd> 买老的
<knownbad> 你打飞机打习惯了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 恩 你的皮都掉了
<knownbad> 还是你有经验。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没你有经验
<knownbad> 倒数计时了吧？  到底何时？
<Pudge> debian wheezy一发布，我的sid就更新出问题了，肿么办
<^k^>  05:07
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-09
<seek0515> 早
<jusss> 早
<seek0515> 才睡醒
<jusss> 小受？
<jusss> 女生？
<seek0515> 我去
<seek0515> 才睡醒就是女生？
<seek0515> 就是小受？
<jusss> maybe
<seek0515> 我是男的
<jusss> 在这里保护好你的菊花
<seek0515> 我擦咧
<kingbo> 大神们早
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 早～
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 不是大神的我路过～
<kingbo> 每天早起向大神问好有利于身心健康。。。。。。还养成良好的生活习惯，顺便把那几个躲被窝的嚎起来
<pengshao> hello
<^k^> pengshao:点点点.  08:56 
<seek0515> 晕死
<seek0515> 我也不是大神
<knownbad> 是大婶。
<MeaCulpa> morning
<seek0515> morning
<pengshao> hello
<^k^> pengshao:点点点.  09:07 
<kingbo> 什么是大神
<kingbo> 什么是大婶
<^k^> kingbo: define:大神 http://g.cn 大神是Capcom旗下已解散的四叶草工作室于2006年4月20日发售的PS2动作冒险 游戏。游戏故事背景取材自日本神话、传说、童话等等。讲述八岐大蛇为祸人间，于是 ...
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • Ubuntu 13.04 更新 Nvidia optimus http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=435341 昨天发现系统更新里有一项 nvidia optimus的更新 难道是支持双显卡切换了？ 因为已经装了Bumblebee，没敢更新。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gd920129 — 2013-05-09 9:02
<kingbo> 什么是大婶
<^k^> kingbo: define:大婶 http://g.cn 简介大婶是一个具有丰富含义的美好名词，作为一个称呼，她在不同场合，不同的语 境，面对不同的对象时，都有着不同的意义。但这也使得人们对大婶这一词的理解 ...
<kingbo> 什么是大审
<^k^> kingbo: define:大审 http://g.cn 由於審判主要在德國紐倫堡進行，故總稱為紐倫堡審判。在這場審判中的被告共計22 名，均為納粹德國的軍政首領。另外包括德國內閣在內的6個組織也被調查和判決， ...
<pengshao> hello
<^k^> pengshao:点点点.  09:12 
 * kingbo 凌乱了，不知道该叫哪个了。。。。。。
<seek0515> ......
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/translate/why-enterprise-software-sucks
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 都 6 年过去了，为什么企业软件还这么烂 - 技术翻译 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛不烂咱吃啥
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40326/open-source-and-proprietary-software-quality
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: 开源软件质量报告：连续两年高于行业平均值 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40336/apple-ask-to-see-android-source
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 苹果三星专利诉讼升级，苹果要求看Android源码 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40322/linode-hacked-htp?p=1#comments
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ [八卦] Linode 被 Hack 事件始末 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> linode是啥米
<MeaCulpa> android不是开源的阿
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 是开源的吧……到底是不是啊
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40343/porn-site?p=1#comments
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 在整个互联网中，成人网站有多大？ - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40351/iss-turn-to-linux
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: 国际空间站决定弃用 Windows 启用 Linux - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34633
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34631
<onlylove> 昨天没看天气预报……今天没带伞
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 如何使用Launchpad参与社区翻译工作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=435348 大家都知道，Linux系统是由软件包组成的，而参与Linux社区工作其实就是参与软件包的各项工作。 初学者一开始因为技术原因无法直接参与编码，而又想参与ubuntu社区工作，那么就可以从参与包的翻译工作开始，增加活跃度
<^k^> ，熟悉Launchpad平台，积攒kama(业力)值。可以说翻译工 …
<onlylove> 登瘪山与老和尚喝茶。我说：我放不下一些事，放不下一些人。他说：没有什么东西是放不下的。我说：可我偏偏放不下。他说：你不是喜欢喝茶吗，就递我一个茶杯然后往里面倒热水，一直倒到热水溢出来。真尼玛疼啊，我就把一整壶开水浇在老和尚脑袋上了……警察同志，全部过程就是这样的，是他先烫的我……
<airead> onlylove, 妹啊
<onlylove> airead: 转的……我没那么无聊
<onlylove> (转)1、欧美发达国家最宏伟的建筑是教堂，因为那里存放着他们的信仰——博爱、自由、平等； 2、日本最奢华是学校，因为那里存放着他们的信仰——知识、技术、进取； 3、中国，最宏伟的建筑是政府大楼、银行，因为那里存放着他们的信仰——金钱、权力、傲慢。
<iwii> onlylove: +2
<iwii> +
<iwii> 1
<Xen1> 地球统治终将属于中国
<Xen1> 没有谁比中国还热爱统治
<iGoogle> 不热爱统治？那历史上哪里来的战争。
<onlylove> http://tech.ifeng.com/internet/detail_2013_05/09/25093874_0.shtml
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 传360拟14亿美金以换股形式全资收购搜狗_科技频道_凤凰网
<onlylove> 这是今天最扯的新闻
<iwii> onlylove: 他不懂股票
<onlylove> iwii: 和股票没有半毛钱关系
<onlylove> iwii: 360收购搜狗
<MeaCulpa> 1、欧美发达国家最宏伟的建筑是教堂，因为那里存放着他们的信仰——博爱、自由、平等； # 教内平等
<iwii> onlylove: 不是股票买卖？
<onlylove> iwii: 我不关心那个
<onlylove> iwii: 我关心的是搜狗的去向
<imtxc> iMadper: NND 不给力啊，4天了一部片儿还没下载下来
<iwii> onlylove: 哦
<MeaCulpa> 天主教喜欢搞大教堂，恰恰连教内平等都没，还有个教皇试图和国君掐架...
<MeaCulpa> 3、中国，最宏伟的建筑是大酒店，那是政府的主人过来收租的时候住的
<imtxc> 每天晚上我一睡觉，笔记本也就跟着停止下载了………… 次哦，是无线网卡休眠了么？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你弱暴了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 话说欧洲的金子全建成教堂了吧。
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • Getting started with Autopilot - 开始使用Autopilot http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=435354 *温馨提示：本人英文能力有限，翻译不当之处还望大家跟帖指正，共同学习、进步！* http://www.theorangenotebook.com ... with-autopilot.html Getting started with Autopilot 开始使用Autopilot If you caught the last post, you'll have some backgro
<^k^> und on autopilot and what it can do. Start there if you haven't alread …
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不是，是南美的金子
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 前边两条我不知道真假，反最后那条是没有疑问的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 扯，星级酒店显然是最宏伟的建筑
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 洋主人来收割的时候要驻
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你和某海比较下？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 也对，南美的金子弄到欧洲去造成教堂了，白银又被欧洲人跟大清换成调料了。。。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: zf大楼和洋主人的办公楼和星级酒店没法比
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 某海才几层楼
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 某海有特供
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 宏伟的大楼都是酒店和洋主人的办公楼
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 星级酒店有么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你说的是宏伟
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 仆人们的办公楼外面看起来都不大气。。。
<MeaCulpa> 别转移话题
<MeaCulpa> 仆人的办公楼都是隐藏在里面的
<imtxc> 但是里面就不知道是几星了
<MeaCulpa> 只有给洋主人盖的楼才敢大张旗鼓
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: [09:58] <onlylove> (转)1、欧美
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 转移话题的是你
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我喷你的转贴，你转移我话题 :)
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 宏伟压根不是我说的
<MeaCulpa> 10:11 < onlylove> MeaCulpa: 前边两条我不知道真假，反最后那条是没有疑问的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: [10:13] <MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你说的是宏伟
 * imtxc 搬个小板凳围观
<MeaCulpa> 明明是你说你同意嘛
 * imtxc 顺便 @yunfan 出来加入
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 反正ZF和星级酒店我都去过，那里好哪里不好我自己知道
<MeaCulpa> 我都没进过，我只看外观宏伟~~
<imtxc> imtxc: imtxc 
<MeaCulpa> 个人理解对教外人士追求博爱，自由，平等的，只有大乘佛教吧，但那个不符合时代气息，现在年轻人和西方人信的少
 * MeaCulpa 不谈这话题，太浅薄
<seek0515> 感觉irc比QQ好玩
<MeaCulpa> QQ有妹子
<seek0515> 对吧各位大神
<iMadper> seek0515: irc只能约基友
<seek0515> 也对唉
<iMadper> seek0515: qq可以找妹子约炮. 懂?
<seek0515> 懂得
<iMadper> seek0515: 那你觉得哪个好?
<seek0515> 嘿嘿  你说呢
<iMadper> 我从来都觉得qq好呀
<seek0515> 哈哈 
<imtxc> iMadper: qq + 127
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 藏传佛教就是大乘，泰国那边是小乘，认为大乘是邪教
<seek0515> 你们说我买不买树莓派呢？
<imtxc> iMadper: 最近我的无线网卡半夜老自己停掉是什么情况。。。 系统没有休眠啊
<iGoogle> iMadper: 你应该觉得东莞好吧。
<imtxc> iMadper: 每天早上一看，那部片还没下完。。。 痛苦啊
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 藏传自称大小通吃
<iMadper> iGoogle: 最近人生大起大落... 不想去东莞了.
<iGoogle> imtxc: 啥片子
<imtxc> iGoogle: 我都忘了。。。
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 藏传是金刚乘，金刚捣鼓莲花，3=>$
<iGoogle> iMadper: 哪里那么严重。。
<iGoogle> 。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 快一个周了…… 我都忘了内容是什么了，只知道没下完。。。
<iMadper> iGoogle: 巨喜欢的一个师姐... 找男朋友了...
<imtxc> 难道是wicd不给力？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 那又怎样
<seek0515> 迅雷飘起来啊！
<imtxc> iMadper: 那又怎样 ++
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 就不能怎么样了呀.
<iGoogle> iMadper: 。。那是你没去装嫩。
<iMadper> iGoogle: 装啥... 我本来就是师弟...
<imtxc> iMadper: 去装
<iGoogle> 还在喜欢大姐的时代啊。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ... 你自己括号括起来嘛，提高优先级
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: MILF情节很正常阿
<piggybox> iMadper: 名花虽有主，你去松松土
<imtxc> |||||||||||||||||||||||
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 也有时间段的嘛
<iMadper> iGoogle: 对呀... 我一直喜欢比我大的女生...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩. 
<iMadper> piggybox: 我也是这么想得...
<seek0515> 噗  松松土
<iGoogle> iMadper: 那你主要是喜欢罩杯
<former> 哈哈
<iGoogle> 不喜欢飞机平
<onlylove> iMadper: 果断去挖墙脚啊
<former> 有人喜欢飞机场的吗
<seek0515> 你以为墙角好挖的啊
<iMadper> iGoogle: 不. b-以上, 我都可以接收. 
<onlylove> iGoogle: 他那个年纪如果还有飞机坪，大概这辈子没指望了
<seek0515> 哈哈 
<onlylove> seek0515: 好挖就不叫挖墙脚了
<iMadper> seek0515: 你不懂.
<iGoogle> 等他年纪大点，相对的小的妹子，就不是了。 former 知道不。
<imtxc> 。。。。。。
<former> B是多大啊
<iGoogle> onlylove: 看上面
<seek0515> 妹的  你们就欺负我小
<iGoogle> 应该他的师妹，还有平。
 * imtxc 搬沙发来围观
 * iMadper 你们一下子就扯到罩杯上面去了... 你们这群
<iGoogle> iMadper: 记得随身带一个标准罩杯。lol
<onlylove> B是上下差12.5CM
<iMadper> onlylove: 我b-就可以接受. 
<former> 特别圆润的那种我就喜欢
<former> 手感好
 * imtxc 有b就能接受
 * iMadper 你们跑题的功底也太高了.
<iGoogle> 半球。梨子。2种
<imtxc> former: 形状 手感 跟大小没有直接关系的
<iMadper> * imtxc 有b就能接受     <===  这句话的含义是, imtxc 希望自己有b
<former> onlylove:仿佛就挺大的
 * iMadper 匿了..
<imtxc> iMadper: ban iMadper 
<iMadper> imtxc: 滚粗
<former> imtxc:飞机场就没手感啊
<iGoogle> 不跑题，还是irc?
<imtxc> former: 有啊
<seek0515> 哈哈
<onlylove> former: 2.5一跳，往上就是C往下就是A
<imtxc> former: 脑补即可
<former> iGoogle:irc已经升华了
<seek0515> 我就围观吧 这个我不懂
<seek0515> lol
<iGoogle> 回归正题。 iMadper 发师姐的照片。我们来评价。
<iMadper> iGoogle: 不发
<imtxc> former: 没人真正知道飞机坪的手感，以为你没法抓住它
<iGoogle> 这也抠门。。。
<former> imtxc:哈哈，你懂的挺多啊，经常买
<iMadper> iGoogle: 不能发呀, 一发就暴露了
<onlylove> iMadper: 暴露啥
<iGoogle> 这咋能暴露。。。是说照片是暴露的？
<iMadper> onlylove: 不能说呀, 一说就暴露了
<imtxc> 保持队形，求 iMadper 师姐照片
<onlylove> 保持队形，求 iMadper 师姐照片
<former> 其实我刚偷偷上了下淘宝，搜了下罩杯大小
<iMadper> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34615
<seek0515> 噗
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Solidot | 白宫网站请愿贴争论豆腐脑是甜的还是咸的
<former> 淘宝很强大的样子
<imtxc> iMadper: 他们知道什么是酸辣豆腐脑么
<former> 应有尽有
<onlylove> 鱼唇的米国人
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫绝对邪教
<former> imtxc:求解释
<imtxc> …… iMadper 异党
<former> imtxc:快告诉我什么是酸辣豆腐脑啊
<iMadper> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/%E6%88%91%E4%BB%AC%E8%AF%B7%E6%B1%82%E7%BE%8E%E5%9B%BD%E6%94%BF%E5%BA%9C%E5%8F%96%E7%BC%94%E5%8C%97%E4%BA%AC%E7%85%8E%E9%A5%BC%E6%9E%9C%E5%AD%90/0JCbMHVT
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 我们请求美国政府取缔北京煎饼果子 | We the People: Your Voice in Our Government
<MeaCulpa> -https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/%E6%88%91%E4%BB%AC%E8%AF%B7%E6%B1%82%E7%BE%8E%E5%9B%BD%E6%94%BF%E5%BA%9C%E5%8F%96%E7%BC%94%E5%8C%97%E4%BA%AC%E7%85%8E%E9%A5%BC%E6%9E%9C%E5%AD%90/0JCbMHVT
<MeaCulpa> 哈哈
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 我们请求美国政府取缔北京煎饼果子 | We the People: Your Voice in Our Government
<imtxc> .............
<imtxc> 这网站很快要被认证了
<seek0515> 早饭没吃饿了怎么办？
<MeaCulpa> 白宫废了
<former> seek0515:吃煎饼果子
<seek0515> 哪位北京的邮寄点给我
<seek0515> 还好吃？
<iMadper> seek0515: 我在广州都有的吃.
<imtxc> 真正的煎饼果子到底是什么样的
<iMadper> seek0515: 邮寄过去, 里面的薄脆就软了.
<iMadper> imtxc: 去找 tenzu, 让他带你吃
<seek0515> 南京有么？
<seek0515> tenzu 在南京？
<former> 我这儿有，到你那可能就坏了，天太热
<seek0515> 额  我到南京找找看看有没有
<seek0515> ^v^
<seek0515> 好吃不？
<former> 淘宝，上说不定有南京的
<seek0515> 这都有 
<seek0515> 不科学
<former> 应该有，淘宝很全面的
<seek0515> 你们说树莓派买还是不买呢
<imtxc> seek0515: ä¹°
<seek0515> 选择恐惧症啊
<seek0515> a还是b啊？
<iMadper> seek0515: 买来干嘛用?
<former> 果断买
<iMadper> seek0515: 很多人买回来, 玩两天就扔一边了
<seek0515> 如果做小型服务器恩话还行？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 煎饼果子，还有咸豆腐脑对甜豆腐脑的宣战
<seek0515> 咦有没有人要转手的啊？
<roylez_> iMadper: 就是大饼夹煎蛋，可以加火腿肠啊什么的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 恩，哈哈
<roylez_> imtxc: .
<imtxc> roylez_: momo 
<roylez_> imtxc: 发错人了
 * imtxc .. momo roylez_ MeaCulpa
<seek0515> 大锅 我已经很饿了  再发吃的我就怕我就要饿晕了
<roylez_> imtxc: 煎饼果子总体来说不好吃，起码要夹了油饼才会有口感，不过饼都的人不懂
<imtxc> 不是河北也有煎饼么
<iMadper> 山东煎饼不好吃!
<seek0515> 山东貌似也有的
<imtxc> 是不是煎饼跟煎饼果子是两种东西  iMadper  roylez_ ?
<iMadper> imtxc: 对, 山东的那个渣渣. 
<seek0515> 我就吃过山东的煎饼
<MeaCulpa> hmm...我一般吃的都加油条
<roylez_> imtxc: 去饼都，值得吃的只有早餐的各种馒头包子炸糕之类
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 自带USB驱动么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=435358 Ubuntu 有没有自带USB驱动呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 晓海萌月 — 2013-05-09 10:34
<seek0515> 原来煎饼果子就是煎饼啊
<iMadper> 其实, 煎饼就是煎饼, 果子是油饼. 煎饼果子, 就是煎饼里面放油饼.
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 啊 还真有带油条的煎饼果子？
<imtxc> ^^^^^^^^^||||||
<airead> 什么是果子煎饼
<imtxc> 那就是说我从来都没吃过煎饼果子。。。。。
<imtxc> 甚至没见过。。。
<^k^> airead: define:果子煎饼 http://g.cn 煎饼果子制作过程较为简易，选料亦并不严格，一定程度上是基于制作贩商自己的 选择——实际上在天津，清晨相隔几十米的两家做煎饼果子的早点贩，口味就有可能 ...
<seek0515> 我擦咧
<onlylove> 靠……你们一群外地人，你们哪里知道山东煎饼的特色
<seek0515> 我也没看过
<roylez_> onlylove: 最恨山东人。同学打牌作弊的都山东人
<onlylove> roylez_: 我更恨魔都人
<roylez_> onlylove: 我也恨
<iMadper> 跟你们说, 大清早, 手里拎着两个多放葱花的煎饼, 去挤地铁, 周围的人, 没吃早饭的, 肯定都想哭
<onlylove> roylez_: 丫的发工资都小气的斤斤计较
<seek0515> 有吃的我都喜欢
<seek0515> 求早饭  我饿了
<iMadper> seek0515: 穿山甲吃不吃?
<roylez_> seek0515: 童子蛋？
<iMadper> seek0515: 果子狸吃不吃?
<seek0515> 噗~~~
<iMadper> seek0515: 胎盘吃不吃?
<seek0515> 乃们乃们 就欺负我
<onlylove> roylez_: 打牌作弊算啥，潍坊那种姜的才叫可恶
<MeaCulpa> 这些只要点个羊肉，都能吃到吧
<onlylove> 嗯，点羊肉就成
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 都没有吧... 羊肉里面是狐狸啥的. 
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: -_-!
<roylez_> onlylove: 关于姜这个，我觉得是炒作生姜的人放的消息吧
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 穿山甲在广东贵死了, 怎么会放在廉价的羊肉里面.
<MeaCulpa> 打牌...生姜...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 穿山甲有病毒的
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 高致病性
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 果子狸也有... sars.
<seek0515> 我要能吃的
<iMadper> 是这么拼吗? 还是sras?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 鸡鸭也有病毒
<seek0515> 妈的那还有能吃的啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你们公司财务？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 恩，都有~~
<MeaCulpa> seek0515: 闭眼吃了就是1
<onlylove> iMadper: 你别扯了，人都说了，sars是蝙蝠传播的
<MeaCulpa> 蝙蝠... 吸血鬼
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是果子狸?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 所以你吃素吧
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我不怕
 * MeaCulpa 无肉吃，毋宁死
<iMadper> 蝙蝠有肉吗? 这也吃. 
<onlylove> iMadper: 果子狸是最可怜的躺枪
 * imtxc 有点跟不上你们话题跳转的速度。。。。
<iMadper> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/424469363.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 非典是否与果子狸有关_百度知道
<seek0515> 有点智商被压制的感觉
 * MeaCulpa 山东无美食
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://money.cnn.com/2013/05/08/news/economy/hospital-bills/index.html
 * MeaCulpa 大葱不错
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ Hospital bills show wide variations for same treatment - May. 8, 2013
<onlylove> iMadper: http://news.qingdaonews.com/shehui/2013-04/02/content_9673353.htm
<onlylove> iMadper: 百度知道上很多胡说八道的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 擦，这就11点了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我只是翻了些jailbait的图片就这个点了
<onlylove> roylez_: 研究中午吃什么？
<seek0515> 求科普linux和windows的区别
<onlylove> seek0515: 没有区别
<seek0515> 那个比较好
<onlylove> seek0515: 喜欢哪个用哪个
<imtxc> seek0515: 去白宫网站请愿
<seek0515> 额 ~~还有这说法
<onlylove> 这想法可以有
<iMadper> onlylove: 论文上, 胡说八道的也不少. 
<imtxc> seek0515: 让米国政府统一linux的发行版
<onlylove> iMadper: 至少比百度靠谱
<iMadper> 恩
<seek0515> 还统一
<imtxc> onlylove: 觉得百度不靠谱，你可以看看“嗖嗖问问”
<iMadper> 内事问百度, 外事问google, 房事问天涯.   没听过嗖嗖.
<onlylove> imtxc: 这几个网站都是互相抄答案的，经常看到同样的回答
<imtxc> onlylove: 搜搜问问不抄的
<imtxc> onlylove: 你可以查查看
<onlylove> imtxc: 我查过，所以才说抄
<roylez_> imtxc: 他们编
<imtxc> roylez_: 正解
<seek0515> 都是一样的
<onlylove> imtxc: 而且是和百度知道一样的，经常不搭调，答非所问
<seek0515> 什么是男人
<seek0515> 什么是女人
<^k^> seek0515: define:男人 http://g.cn 解读男人. ... rss. 网易女人频道 解读男人的资讯列表页 ... 解读男人. (2013-05-08 11: 28)男人的幼稚性想法真可笑; (2013-05-08 11:32)男人大方为你花钱必有大阴谋 ...
<onlylove> seek0515: 什么是人
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<iGoogle> 有128种姿势的，就是人。 onlylove
<seek0515> onlylove~不知道
<onlylove> iGoogle: 求解
<iGoogle> roylez_: 乐乐
<imtxc> onlylove: 百度好歹能搭上一点调吧
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://jandan.net/2013/05/09/just-eat-it-damnit.html
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 热衷在网上发自己吃的喝的人很可能……
<iGoogle> onlylove: 你试过几种姿势？
<roylez_> iGoogle: Destine估计需要吃药
<iGoogle> 很可能有病。。 roylez_ 这观点是对的。
<onlylove> iGoogle: 不理解
<iGoogle> 赞成
<jska> 有人搞到google glass玩玩么？
<iGoogle> onlylove: 额。你处男？
<onlylove> iGoogle: 靠，才128啊，你试过几种
<iGoogle> onlylove: 额。难道你有129种？求照片。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 求分享你128种的照片
<imtxc> 换姿势是为了延长时间么？
<roylez_> imtxc: 铜球
<iGoogle> nnnd 回复一次maillist，导致他们在大讨论，为什么收到双份的reply
<iGoogle> imtxc: 128是国际标准。129才是特色。求129吧。
<imtxc> ……
<archl> roylez_: 。。。
<archl> roylez_: 对 happyaron 说啊
<archl> 食品色情。。。
 * archl 无欲——
<iGoogle> roylez_: 你机械工程学得好，用ruby写一个模拟吧。128种姿势。
<iGoogle> archl: 这个他不敢直接说。lol
<roylez_> iGoogle: 再怎么也不如你文化传媒公司出来的懂的多啊
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<iGoogle> 可是我还没素材啊。等你的素材，我才能传播。
<seek0515> 我擦咧
<seek0515> 饿死我了 求早饭
 * imtxc 。。。。
<seek0515> 求午饭  求 
<seek0515> ~~~~~
<archl> seek0515: 买面粉。2公斤只要12元。吃好久
<iGoogle> 玉米不是更便宜？
<seek0515> archl 还在上学怎么做 难道生吃？
<roylez_> iGoogle: 您就是活 脱脱的素材啊
<archl> seek0515: 当时，加热之后就吃。
<archl> seek0515: 炒面炒面~
<seek0515> 额  不会
<roylez_> archl: 富二代你最近吃的啥？
<archl> roylez_: 。。。
<archl> roylez_: 菠菜鸡蛋面条玉米香肠
<yunfan> imtxc: 昨晚 at 我做啥？
<roylez_> archl: 壕
<archl> roylez_: 。。。
<roylez_> archl: 我一年也吃不上几次菠菜
<roylez_> archl: 太尼玛贵了
<archl> roylez_: 。。。
<archl> roylez_: 我不买菜。不知道价格。
<roylez_> archl: 果然
<archl> roylez_: 吃芹菜。。。不要上海芹菜。。。
<seek0515> 奶奶家种   纯天然无污染
<imtxc> yunfan: 早上圈的，打算喊你加入 onlylove MeaCulpa 争论或者围观，已经结束了
<archl> roylez_: 大葱鸭你吃了吗
<roylez_> archl: 
<roylez_> archl: 没
<onlylove> seek0515: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34627
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Solidot | 环保部继续将土壤污染数据视为国家机密
<archl> roylez_: 。。。
<onlylove> seek0515: 你以为你奶奶家种的就保险？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 芹菜也能吃？我觉得那是绳子上饭桌
<yunfan> imtxc: 啥争论？ at我的必然没好事
<archl> roylez_: 感觉你很少谈论吃得
<archl> MeaCulpa: 嗯。绳子也能吃啊。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 豆瓣上有个电影名字叫  in china they eat dog 
<archl> MeaCulpa: 就当是刷牙的
<roylez_> archl: 因为没什么变化
<imtxc> yunfan: 好像是关于酒店的话题
<seek0515> 额
<roylez_> yunfan: 挂羊头买狗肉是良心啊，现在改老鼠肉了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 中国只有落魄的才吃狗，韩国人才大举吃
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 狗以前是用human shit养的，一般人不会吃
<MeaCulpa> 叫花子才吃...洋人分不清中国人韩国人
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 问题是那电影跟吃狗肉一点关系都没有 洋人只是为了说明一个道理 有些事情你觉得很荒谬 在别的地方却很平常
<yunfan> roylez_: 其实正宗红烧老鼠肉应该比羊肉贵
<roylez_> yunfan: 那是无公害田鼠吧。田鼠跟老鼠不一样的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 主要是美国人，井底之蛙
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 欧洲人非洲人吃的东西他们一样觉得诧异
<archl> roylez_: 你不想变化就没变化啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 美国人二货忑多
<archl> roylez_: 小白鼠？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 其实。中美很像的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 现在美国人居然说道里说不过我，还喷我是五毛~~
<MeaCulpa> archl: +65535
<onlylove> archl: 小白鼠是进口货
<MeaCulpa> archl: 都是自大狂居多
<archl> http://i.imgur.com/9G5w1Yh.jpg
<archl> MeaCulpa: +0001 + 0086
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=402274&p=2933394#p2933394
<^k^> iGoogle ⇪ t: 首款最geek的红外遥控定时器接受预订 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<onlylove> archl: 你可以把照片旋一下么
<MeaCulpa> archl: 中，美，法。同一类人
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 英文的五毛，咋说的
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: Five Cent, 或者 Wu Mao
<onlylove> iGoogle: 你这是做啥用的遥控器
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我以前好奇过，法国人那么爱聊天，曾经2个玩游戏的找上我要连续打字3个小时以上。。。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://tankr.net/s/medium/7EPO.jpg
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 老美喷中国人吃狗肉，我就喷他们养狗
<archl> onlylove: 哦。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 这真是好妹子啊
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 这么没创意的说法啊。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ....加菲猫
<iGoogle> onlylove: 定时器
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 丫在公司？
<onlylove> iGoogle: 有什么实际用处呢
<archl> MeaCulpa:  roylez_  什么意思？
<archl> 谁了解这个问题。  103 mW    100.0%        Audio codec hwC0D0: Analog Devices (pulseaudio )
<iGoogle> 就是定时，比如定时炸弹。lol onlylove
<archl> 如何关闭 Analog Device呐。
<roylez_> archl: 卸了就好
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 狗不是动物，是人类控制欲和邪恶的象征，我很赞同一个Druid教会的说法的，所有的狗，出生就是悲惨的受罪，应该被人道毁灭
<onlylove> rmmod
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 转好饭了
<archl> roylez_: 哦。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我只是在犹豫要不要起床....
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 这么仇视狗啊。你千万别属狗
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: nnnnd，下午有会
<iGoogle> roylez_: 会精
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 美国人也有坏人嘛  不然美国宪法干嘛提防政府 难道美国政府的官员都是中国人去担任的
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 你误解了，狗是人类选残酷的择性育种的产物
<onlylove> roylez_: 躺太久没好处的
<archl> roylez_: 主席总是要开会的。这里开会最多的就是主席。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你误解那个教会了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 教会说人也是有原罪的 其实那个教会是想通过论证狗也有原罪来发展会员而已
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我不管，这世界除了我，都是给我灵感的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你还真去翻Log啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不是，要是有狗对人干这个勾当...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2013/05/07/p1-satoshi-nakamoto.html
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 谜一般的比特币创造者（一）
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 比如狗统治这个世界，选择性育种人类，然后让你人类体态大小变异，人和人个子相差7倍...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 尼玛这个哥们真牛......这忽悠的才能，远远超过李红痔
<MeaCulpa> bitcoin一直不明白咋忽悠出来的...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 人们普遍认为 Satoshi 在比特币刚刚出现的时候已经拥有大量这种虚拟货币，总量可能达到100万个，按最近市价折算值1亿美元
<MeaCulpa> ... 
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 这货还会升值....
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: Lerner 就是通过公共账目的明细来发现神秘人在过去四年只花费了百万分之五的财富。
<iGoogle> 额。难道乐乐羡慕得去撞墙了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我喜欢看log
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 现实中 人也在选育人自己 最矮的人和最高大的人也差好多啊
<imtxc> iGoogle: 神的这个高端啊
<iGoogle> 啥
<imtxc> iGoogle: 定时炸弹
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 和狗那种被迫的差远了好么，没自主权的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你要是嗓门大会被阉割么？
<iGoogle> imtxc: 主要是定时提醒而已。
<iGoogle> 可以接炸弹。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我国大颚一年花费估计不到自己千万分之一的财富
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你的房子，单价多少
<archl> roylez:  MeaCulpa 这也是数字游戏的一种
<iGoogle> 乐乐早不在了。你们还说。
 * archl 想起大学做的模拟买卖游戏，就是数字游戏。。。
<onlylove> 居然有人用v6的地址来的
<freeflying> roylez: 你在淘宝升级了你路由器的rom?
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 不知道...估计现在有15k
<iGoogle> 私聊？maillist也可以这样？
<onlylove> 路由器ROM不是自己升级就行了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 。。。难道是lp买的。你居然不知道。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 现在的价格我不知道
<iMadper> Valve发布了第一人称解密游戏《传送门（Portal）》的Linux版本。如果你的Steam帐号已经有了Windows版的《传送门》，将会自动获得Linux移植拷贝。《传送门》的Linux版本暂时还是beta。
<iGoogle> ti的破工程师，过几个月了，才准备好抗干扰演示。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 按10%的年通货膨胀率算？
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 当时多少嘛
<iGoogle> 翻倍了？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 当时8k多
<iGoogle> 还行嘛。快翻倍了。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 把那个大电池换成雷管
<iGoogle> 富翁酷胖了
<iGoogle> imtxc: 没电池。把蜂鸣器换成引线就是。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ? 自己住，还有债务
<imtxc> /
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 难道你不看历史？
<iGoogle> 几年还清就是
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ? 看毛，反正没钱
<iGoogle> 工资一月两个平方。羡慕一堆人的。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 人类历史上不也有阉割嘛  有啥大不了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 话说你今天咋了 
<yunfan> roylez: 18摸裁员？
<imtxc> iGoogle: 汇编 高端啊
<imtxc> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34629  有这么多人用GoAgent么
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: Solidot | 你最常用的翻墙工具是...
<yunfan> imtxc: iGoogle 什么汇编?
<lingyueh> 研究到汇编了，高手呀
<imtxc> yunfan: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=402274&p=2933394#p2933394
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: 首款最geek的红外遥控定时器接受预订 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<zprood> 中午好
<imtxc> iMadper: 昨天易迅又出现了299的 UE900，不知道这次会发货么
<iMadper> 我知道, 没抢到
<imtxc> iMadper: 额 你又去抢了。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 太烧了你
<zprood> rockman
<yunfan> imtxc: 红外的坑爹 我还记得一个词  对准
<Xen1> 国内有没有活跃度堪比ubuntu-cn 的频道
<freeflying> Xen1: 没
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 就算有也是英文，你看得懂么？
<Xen1> 看得懂
<MeaCulpa> Xen1: 全irc就这个最活跃
<Xen1> 能
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 哪些技术内IRC不活跃？
<Xen1> 你看这个irc 来的多 走的也多
<iMadper_NTR> Xen1: 有人说话你就满足吧
<Xen1> 哈哈，也对
<onlylove> 想要人多的去官方频道
<onlylove> #ubuntu
<zprood> 官方频道貌似也比较冷清
<UbuntuTalk> [居士潇湘] 这个里面很少有人说话！
<onlylove> 官方频道因为现时间不对
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 其实QQ群最活跃
<UbuntuTalk> [居士潇湘] 还不如一些QQ群
<onlylove> 米国那边是半夜
<Xen1> 官方里人也不是太多
<iMadper_NTR> Xen1: 官方人多多了. 
<iMadper_NTR> Xen1: 你去那里骂一句, fucking ubuntu, 看看多少人回喷你.
<Xen1> linux里面人相对超多
<zprood> qq群太杂了
<jiero> Ijyb zaps a wand.  You turn into an insubstantial wisp of gas.
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<onlylove> 你去过官方啊？
<onlylove> 好几千人呢
<MeaCulpa> jiero: lol
<imtxc> jiero: 亲亲
<Xen1> 我感觉没linux人多
<zprood> 有人研究修改bios么？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 新版本的好玩事情。上次变hog，前一次tree
<onlylove> 如果#ubuntu都觉得人少的话，那这边就是没人
<iMadper_NTR> zprood: hamo是, 不过他没在
<zprood> iMadper_NTR, 谢谢
<zprood> http://www.bios-mods.com/
<^k^> zprood ⇪ t: Bios Mods -The Best BIOS Update and Modification Source
<zprood> 这个网站都是修改bios，释放一些被锁住的菜单选项
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教高手，如果使用命令，查看某个软件的具体安装路径。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=435367 [size=150][size=150][size=200][size=150]请教高手，如果使用命令，查看某个软件的具体安装路径。 [/size][/size][/size][/size] 统计信息: 发表于 由 dailyrs — 2013-05-09 12:30
<zprood> 貌似可以用 whereis 和 which 吧
<dnf> ubuntu上的软件包怎么单独下载？
<dnf> 每次都是软件中心自己安装，也不知道他下载在哪里
<Xen1> 你可以直接用源
<Xen1> 在浏览器打开
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教高手，如果使用命令，查看某个软件的具体安装路径。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=435366 [size=150][size=150][size=200][size=150]请教高手，如果使用命令，查看某个软件的具体安装路径。 [/size][/size][/size][/size] 统计信息: 发表于 由 dailyrs — 2013-05-09 12:29
<chenqisu> find
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] dpkg -L
<iMadper_NTR> dnf: 有缓存的嘛, 自己查下路径就行了. 
<yunfan> fuck you all
<ntrer> yunfan: ?
<dnf> Xen1, 怎么用源在浏览器打开？
<imtxc> .......... ntrer 
<onlylove> NTR退散
<Xen1> 输入网址
<yunfan> iMadper|ntring: again and again ...
<chenqisu> 每次用apt-get 安装软件超慢，有没有好点的办法
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你的文件系统是什么格式？
<chenqisu> UbuntuTalk: ext4
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 那么你的电脑配置怎么样？
<Xen1> dnf 输入网址就行了
<chenqisu> UbuntuTalk: 是下载的时候慢，不是安装的时候
<Xen1> 更换源
<chenqisu> 我用浏览器下载都不慢
<chenqisu> 是cn的
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 换源
<Xen1> 用镜像
<Xen1> 镜像速度刚刚的
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 或者使用apt-axel
<yunfan> apt-axel那里下？
<yunfan> 有没有 apt-p2p
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] apt-axel你自己去网上搜搜就有了
<jiero> 换源。奇怪就是源测试软件做的很差劲——只要找到够快的就行了。。。让我懒得找快的了，只有带宽1／3的也就将就吧。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我这里中科大的源速度最快
<jiero> 还不能指定速度。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ?
<MeaCulpa> jiero: apt什么下载协议的？http?
<MeaCulpa> 导出url上aria2c阿
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  我查查
<jiero> 大概是
<MeaCulpa> apt可以指定下载工具么‘
<onlylove> apt用wget的吧
<jiero> 默认是 wget 的吧
<onlylove> 说起来我感觉网易的源速度不稳定
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 救急!!!无法从U盘安装UBUNTU http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=435368 我的笔记本是联想昭阳E280S,安装UBUNTU12.04时突然断电,开机后在屏幕左上角有一个光标在闪,无法进入系统. 做U盘UBUNTU12.04.在开机是设置了从Removable device 启动 但无反映, 进不去系统 ,无光驱 . 在别的机子上试了能进.求帮忙!!!在
<^k^> 线等! 统计信息: 发表于 由 haogh4 — 2013-05-09 13:07
<iwii> apt支持 下载工具就牛了，可以ed2k p2sp 了，校验要 md5 , 文件大小 , SHA1 一起校验就ok
<chenqisu> ^k^: 用U盘重装一下不就可以了?
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那可以把wget改成aria2c之类嘛
<jiero> roylez:  http://i.imgur.com/VSSrspr.gif
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你看看有没有地方改吧……不清楚
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 又不是我问~
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: [13:24] <MeaCulpa> apt可以指定下载工具么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 帮人问
<onlylove> 一网友的签名：去年离职富士康，回到家中上蓝翔，蓝翔毕业分工作，他..妈又是富士康
<MeaCulpa> ...
<onlylove> http://hot.weibo.com/topic/12120?order=0
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 热门微博-与老和尚喝茶
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: awk的 $1 $2 可以从后面开始数么
<abinez> Gf
<abinez> gfrog: momo
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 从末尾？
<abinez> gfrog: 鸡哇
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 就是想从后面开始数1 2 3 
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: $NF $NF-1
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 但是一行必须完全读入才知道有几列
<yunfan> 额 这么挫 我还以为有开关呢
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 自己写循环
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你从前面开始数也是一样阿？
<roylez> jiero: 看过了
<abinez> 在笔记本的分辨率里面，我最痛恨1366*768
<onlylove> 屏小，分辨率高点眼睛累
<abinez> 看这个我就想砸那个电脑
<jiero> abinez: 7寸屏幕用那个分辨率还好
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 关键是笔记本电脑一大把都是这样的分辨率，还美名其曰：16：9
<palomino|working> lol abinez 
<abinez> 比较好的是1280：800
<palomino|working> 现在更变本加厉,21:9的都出来了
<abinez> 如果不是16：10的，就不买
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ... roylez 
<^k^> roylez: .. ..
<roylez> palomino|working: 5连击
<palomino|working> 暴虐席
<abinez> 》》///。。roylez
<abinez> roylez: 你今天带帽子了没？
<chenqisu> abinez: 笔记本14寸基本都是 1366 768
<abinez> 15寸的都有呢
<freeflying> roylez: 你在淘宝升级了你路由器的rom?
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 怎么调显卡风扇的转速啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=435369 求教 统计信息: 发表于 由 starxiaoe — 2013-05-09 13:41
<freeflying> gfrog: 基娃
<roylez> freeflying: 对。。。因为我刷成砖了
<abinez> chenqisu: 15寸的都有
<freeflying> roylez: 花了几米
<abinez> roylez: 神马路由器？
<roylez> freeflying: 40
<roylez> abinez: 703
<abinez>  那个啊，那么小哦
<abinez> 超迷你的路由器
<roylez> abinez: 废话，租房的用那个最合适了
<abinez> roylez: 。。。。。
<abinez> 不解？
<abinez> 为毛用那个最合适？
<roylez> abinez: 搬家容易
<abinez> 路由器大把的是
<abinez> 难道你经常要搬家
<abinez> 我要是搬家就不要那个路由器了
<roylez> abinez: 魔都涨价快
<abinez> 话说，我在两个妹子的家里还有一个无线路由器
<abinez> 没拿回来
<freeflying> roylez: 链接发来看看
<abinez> 那妹子是双胞胎
<palomino|working> O_O
 * palomino|working 搬板凳
<abinez> roylez: 找个妹子合租
<roylez> freeflying: http://tradearchive.taobao.com/trade/detail/tradeSnap.htm?spm=a1z09.2.9.155.ZaCxBS&tradeID=198814766428427
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 改造TP-Link 703N FWR171-3G MW151RM3G 升级8M 64M服务
<roylez> abinez: 找你妹
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> why me
<jiero> 。
<fishlock> hi all
<abinez> roylez: 爆粗
<^k^> fishlock:点点点.  13:49 
<jiero> 16:9 都是想要看电影的
<fishlock> 怎么私聊？
<abinez> fishlock: all hi
<jiero> fishlock: 。干嘛。
<jiero> 还有秘密么。
<abinez> fishlock: 你是妹子的话就可以饲料
<fishlock> 如果是有妹子呢？
<fishlock> 怎么登录？
<moli>  /whois gery
<gery> moli: 哈喽 :)
<jiero> fishlock: 如果是妹子，我也把你当男人。
<moli> gery, eryu :)
<fishlock> :)
<fishlock> hi
<^k^> fishlock:点点点.  13:55 
<jiero> 大家支持 iMadper|ntring 
<fishlock> 怎么用命令启动一个程序，但关掉终端后程序不退出？
<MeaCulpa> fishlock:  foo &
<abinez> http://www.ithome.com/html/it/22738.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 笔记本屏幕分辨率杂谈：拿什么抵制1366×768？ - 分辨率,屏幕分辨率,1366*768 - IT之家
<palomino|working> lol abinez 
<palomino|working> 强烈要求2560分辨率的屏
<jusss> onlylove: .
<jusss> onlylove: 我发现我的win7已经装了maxdos,我还需要装grub4dos吗
<jusss> onlylove: 要装双系统
<Pudge> jusss: 作业做完了么
<jusss> Pudge: 显而易见--没
<Pudge> jusss: 。。
<jusss> Pudge: 现在要装
<onlylove> jusss: 你又要闹腾什么
<Pudge> jusss: 快装
<Pudge> jusss: 我去睡会。
<jusss> onlylove: 不是装wheezy吗
<onlylove> jusss: 你还没装啊
<fishlock> 怎么回复？
<jusss> Pudge: 才几点。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 一夜没睡。。
<jusss> onlylove: 没呀，玩了2天游戏
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，你随便装下算完
<Pudge> jusss: 我重装了sid。。
<jusss> Pudge: xxoo了一夜？
<jusss> Pudge: ...
<jusss> Pudge: 那你驱动装了吧
<Pudge> jusss: 没，我看了测评，没兴趣了
<jusss> Pudge: 让你很失望？
<piggybox> palomino|working: 我27寸台式机才2560...
<Pudge> jusss: 不算失望，至少确实支持optimus了，只是还不够智能
<jusss> Pudge: ...还是大黄蜂吧
<Pudge> jusss: 目前相当于一直optirun整个桌面
<jusss> Pudge: 哦
<jusss> onlylove: maxdos这个东东
<jusss> onlylove: 是grub4dos吗
<onlylove> jusss: 是
<jusss> onlylove: 那我要添加debian引导，在maxdos里能吗
<adam8157> ofan: https://lwn.net/Articles/493312/
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: LFCS 2012: LLVM and Linux [LWN.net]
<onlylove> jusss: 理论上没问题
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉真麻烦
<onlylove> jusss: grub4dos用的是grub1，你用grub2就知道什么叫麻烦了
 * imtxc momo palomino|working 都用2650的本儿了？
<iwii> grub 可以引导 maxdos
<jusss> onlylove: 哎
<palomino|working> 没有啊...只是美好的向往 imtxc 
 * imtxc 踢飞 palomino|working roylez 两个去XXOO
<jusss> 感觉引导真麻烦
<palomino|working> ....... imtxc 
<palomino|working> why me imtxc 
<imtxc> palomino|working: 刚才我看到 roylez 用 5 浅一深的招数对付你了
<palomino|working> ....
<imtxc> 俺、
<palomino|working> 淫者见淫啊
<imtxc> abinez: 双胞胎妹子的照片恩
<palomino|working> O_O
<abinez> imtxc: ？？
<abinez> 干嘛。
<abinez> 要妹子的照片/
<abinez> 话说，我以前U盘上有一张哦
<imtxc> ，，，
<abinez> 不过那个U盘不知道扔到哪里去了
<abinez> 你还不如问要QQ号码呢
<abinez> 90后的妹子哦
<imtxc> abinez: 不要
<jusss> iwii: grub可以引导maxdos?
<imtxc> abinez: 你直接帮我约约吧
<abinez> imtxc: 很乖的妹子
<fishlock> 90后太老了吧？
<jusss> iwii: “不能用grub引导maxdos,因为grub只支持连锁引导分区表方式”
<abinez> 家里是开商店的
<abinez> fishlock: ？？？，
<fishlock> 老师说不能早恋。
<abinez> imtxc: 以前经常叫我去帮忙修电脑，也就是去重装系统啥的
<fishlock> how to reply ?
<imtxc> abinez: 不要炫耀了
<abinez> fishlock: 现在读书的学生都做老爸老妈了
<gebjgd> 联想的手机真他娘的垃圾
<fishlock> 怎么回复？
<abinez> gebjgd: 你在德国怎么用联想啊？
<fishlock> 怎么回复？@abinez
<gebjgd> abinez, 父母的
<abinez> 你给寄个保时捷设计的那款黑莓
<fishlock> abinez: test
<abinez> 德国设计，加拿大生产
<fishlock> ?
<chenqisu> 什么东西
<abinez> 保时捷和RIM合作设计的黑莓手机
<abinez> fishlock: ？？
<imtxc> abinez: 9981嘛，就是一渣
<abinez> gebjgd: 现在买神马笔记本笔记好？
<gebjgd> abinez, 谁用黑莓啊
<abinez> 给推荐一个
<imtxc> abinez: 键盘手感弱爆了，容易按错
<gebjgd> abinez, 笔记本？ 必须full hd的分辨率  其他的无所谓
<abinez> gebjgd: 奥巴马都用黑莓
<abinez> 米国国防部都用黑莓
<abinez> 恐怖分子都用黑莓通讯
<imtxc> abinez: 乃知道？
<fishlock> abinez: 怎么回复某人？
<abinez> gebjgd: ///你用的啥牌子
<gebjgd> abinez, 手机？
<gebjgd> abinez, 还是什么
<abinez> fishlock: 你现在就是在回复我了
<imtxc> 提到名字就是回复 fishlock 
<abinez> gebjgd: 手机和笔记本的牌子
<gebjgd> abinez, 手机htc
<abinez> 偶要买手机，
<gebjgd> abinez, 笔记本用的公司发的tp t520 
<abinez> HTC ONE？
<gebjgd> abinez, 我只用全键盘手机
<abinez> oo
<abinez> 你用的TP也是联想滴哦
<abinez> LOL
 * imtxc 用BB9700, 求成为恐怖分子
<fishlock> imtxc: 我以为要用什么命令
<imtxc> fishlock: 你只要在说话的时候，提到了他的nick，那他的客户端就会有提醒
<abinez> gebjgd: 15.6in 1366x768 LCD
<abinez> 这个T520的分辨率是个渣渣啊
<gebjgd> abinez, 太次了
<abinez> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220m.1000858.0.32.qENSJR&id=19889032354&is_b=1&cat_id=2&q=t520
<gebjgd> abinez, 我的分辨率是1920x1080
<abinez> ？？？
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 联想 ThinkPad T530(23922AC)T520-4242-29C 全国联保 包邮-tmall.com天猫
<gebjgd> abinez, 公司给配的 能差么
<abinez> 国内见到这就是个
<gebjgd> abinez, 有高分屏的
<abinez> 哦
<abinez> gebjgd: 公司用的果然是gaoji货啊
<abinez> LOL
<imtxc> abinez: 老外买高分的，不一定比你买大的普分屏贵
<gebjgd> abinez, 当然了 到处飞 到处开车
<abinez> 接近7K了还是1366*768的渣渣分辨率
<gebjgd> abinez, 我的这个2000欧元
<gebjgd> abinez, 还有docking station
<abinez> 只能说TP的太Gji了
<imtxc> 发EUR的死纳粹
<abinez> 那个1366*768的分辨率买一送一，我都不买
<abinez> 娘的
<gebjgd> abinez, 没办法
<gebjgd> abinez, 高分的屏幕就是贵
<abinez> 15.6的屏幕居然是1366*768
<abinez> 不是坑爹买
 * gebjgd 出门
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 早点回来
<abinez> gebjgd: 早点回来
<jusss> onlylove: 现在win7有maxdos,如果安装debian时默认把grub写进mbr会怎么样
<jusss> onlylove: grub能引导maxdos?
<abinez> jusss: 你试试就知道会怎么样了
<abinez> 不过建议你做好数据备份
<jusss> abinez: 万一系统启动不了了
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 我准备安装一个新的系统了
<abinez> 大家建议安装什么系统好呢
<abinez> ？？？？
<chenqisu> abinez: ubuntu
<chenqisu> abinez: 黑苹果也不错
<abinez> 我想安装10.04LTS
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] Debian也行
<abinez> chenqisu: 我的笔记本，不用黑苹果
<abinez> 装过了，运行不是很好
<abinez> 想安装回10.04LTS
<chenqisu> abinez: 怎么想用旧版的
<jusss> 把grub写mbr里，grub能引导maxdos吗？
<abinez> 我的笔记本安装10.04LTS很好
<abinez> 运行很稳定
<abinez> chenqisu: 现在安装的12.04LTS
<abinez> 用的不是很方便，主要是现在用的32位系统
<abinez> 没有办法使用虚拟机
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 系统更新 检查一直失败，如何解决？》 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=435374 W:Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/d ... elease.gpg Could not connect to dl.google.com:80 (74.125.128.91). - connect (110: Connection timed out) [IP: 74.125.128.91 80] , W:Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/d ... 6/Packages Unable to
<^k^>  connect to dl.google.com:http: [IP: 74.125.128.91 80] , W:Failed to f …
<abinez> 这样就不好了
<abinez> 我想要安装AMD64位的
<yunfan> 中国ARM处理器生产商全志科技去年出售的平板电脑应用处理器超过了英特尔和高通之和（当然两大芯片厂商的平板市场份额几乎都微不足道）
<yunfan> 嘿嘿 全志 a10好像
<abinez> ???
<abinez> 全志太垃圾了
<abinez> 忽悠之王
<abinez> 山寨平板
<abinez> 渣渣
<abinez> 看来看去没有合意的笔记本
<abinez> 啊
<abinez> 再去看看HP的
<abinez> 有没有合适的
<abinez> 如果没有的话，只能买水果的笔记本了
<adam8157> 全志? allwinner?
<adam8157> yunfan: ^^
<imtxc> abinez: 二手tp
<abinez> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=1003.2.2.2.6jxpz9&id=20422720772&scm=1003.3.03013.2_2&acm=03013.1003.654.280.20422720772_1&pos=2&uuid=aa6bbb2800d548a29b937935117adf36
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ ThinkPad T420(418065C) 65C I5 2540 4G 三年保修 包顺丰-tmall.com天猫
<imtxc> abinez: 想买个X61 lol
 * adam8157 消了很多todo, 感觉不习惯
<iMadper|ntring> adam8157: 加一条: 发工资之后, 转给 iMadper|ntring .
<abinez> 不过这个不是16：10的
<imtxc> adam8157: 那天要电话的那个todo消掉了么
<iMadper|ntring> adam8157: 加到你优先级最高的列表里面. 
<adam8157> imtxc: 再没见到过
<iMadper|ntring> adam8157: !!! 一定要抓紧!!!
<iMadper|ntring> adam8157: 不然绝对被人ntr!
<imtxc> iMadper|ntring: 你收到之后会fw我的吧
<iMadper|ntring> imtxc: .
<yunfan> adam8157: 是啊 你好像有个allwinner的芯片班子吧
<adam8157> yunfan: cubieboard
 * imtxc 收购二手tp 正屏本子
<yunfan> adam8157: 用上了么？ 没用上给我吧
<adam8157> yunfan: 当然在用啊....
<imtxc> adam8157: 同时把你闲置的1T硬盘给我吧
<yunfan> adam8157: 哦 你用来做啥了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 有别的可以放, 这个不行
<imtxc> adam8157: .... 
<adam8157> yunfan: btsync
<iwii> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=63789&p=360404#p360404
<^k^> iwii ⇪ ti: [已解决] UBUNTU如何引导c盘下的ntldr或grldr或 maxdos ？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<abinez> WOW！
<abinez> 昨天买的笔记本硬盘，到货了
<abinez> 酷
<imtxc> abinez: 晕
<imtxc> abinez: 早知道你要买笔记本硬盘 我用我的跟你换rpi了
<abinez> 我买的是新的笔记本硬盘
<abinez> 混合硬盘
<imtxc> abinez: 哦 牛
<imtxc> abinez: 当我没说
<imtxc> 买什么混合硬盘，直接双硬盘多好
<abinez> 笔记本双硬盘？？？
<abinez> 要拆光驱才的
<abinez> ？
<abinez> 哇。还送了一套拆机工具
<iGoogle> 琉球国亦有妓女，谓之红衣人。
<sacrificetofree> 请问如何将终端调整成英文
<imtxc> 恩啊，光驱留着做什么
<abinez> ///？？？？
<abinez> EE
<abinez> 你啥时候开始关注琉球国的国家大势了
<abinez> ？
<abinez> iGoogle: 快回答我啊
<abinez> 我马上要关机安装系统了
<imtxc> abinez: 有拆机工具了？你是个好人
<abinez> 你再不回答
<abinez> 我走了
<abinez> imtxc: 买硬盘，送的
<abinez> LOL
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04LTS安装iNodeClient不成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=435376 在http://wenku.baidu.com/view/c641197402768e9951e73856.html看的教程，下了iNodeClient_For_Linux_V3.60－E6210.tar，执行到第二步时运行install.sh似乎不成功，第三步运行iNodeClient是没有出现教程里的结果，菜鸟求教 统计信息: 发表于 由 冻冻果 — 2013-05-09 15:04
<abinez> 是希捷的工具 哦
<abinez> imtxc: 走了
<abinez> 马上关机，拆硬盘，装新系统
<yunfan> adam8157: hell
<sacrificetofree> 请大家帮忙看一下这个代码,求最大公约数,不知道错在哪了
<sacrificetofree> #include <stdio.h>
<sacrificetofree> #include <math.h>
<sacrificetofree> int GDC(int x,int y)
<sacrificetofree> {	if (x/y==0)
<sacrificetofree> 		return y;
<sacrificetofree> 	else{	int z=x%y;
<^k^> sacrificetofree:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<sacrificetofree> ....nobody
<sacrificetofree> ?
<iwii> 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<iwii> 消息冲掉了，改小窗提示
<leemeng0x61> in
<chenqisu> sacrificetofree: 你到#c 里面问
<iGoogle> abi.
<adam8157> moli: 贵司代理真霸气
<adam8157> iGoogle: 前几天去上海了?
<moli> adam8157, JP ?
<adam8157> moli: 不光jp, 而且贵司要求一定要用代理, 很霸气
<iwii> sacrificetofree: x/y 改成 if( x%y==0) 
<moli> :)
<moli> 折腾了半天
<adam8157> moli: proxychains 解救你
<moli> adam8157, :), 我试试
<adam8157> iGoogle: 说你呢
<moli> adam8157, 我上irc只能用代理
<moli> 不用代理上不了irc
<sacrificetofree> thank a lot
<chenqisu> moli: 用的什么客户端 怎么发的表情
<moli> chengisu, pidgin
<Pudge> chenqisu: 用的什么客户端，居然能显示表情
<chenqisu> moli: 啥系统
<chenqisu> moli: 直接用 Mozilla Thunderbird
<moli> chenqisu,不提也罢，这几天找terminal中
<chenqisu> moli: 貌似pidgin 进来要账号的吧，哥昨天弄了一下，没账号就换成Mozilla Thunderbird了
<iwii> 可以用 chatzilla
<adam8157> moli: 为了钱 节操不要了
<zdc> 大家好，我又回到debian了
<moli> adam8157, 忘记那三观山上的节操吧，
<moli> adam8157,哥会回来的
<stardiviner> zdc: 哥一点都不好
<adam8157> debian 赛高
<imtxc> iMadper|ntring: http://bbs.imp3.net/thread-10998401-1-1.html 这人是你么
<zdc> ubuntu崩溃和太快了
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ TF15到了·全家福·晒图 - 耳机/耳塞 综合区 - iMP3随身影音
<zdc> stardiviner: 为什么？
<stardiviner> zdc: 因为你说“大家好”，
<stardiviner> zdc: 蛋腾的不行，吃点果冻去
<iGoogle> Forget hunter killer drones soon there will be hunter killer Cheetas. Can you imagine this thing with guns on it, glowing red﻿ eyes, and a sabertooth like jaw..
<chenqisu> zdc: debian 界面不好看吧，没用过
<zdc> debian fcitx安了ui设下输入法还是可用的
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 怎么翻译
<zdc> debian 是gnome3
<zdc> 所以离开了一阵debian安了ubuntu
<iGoogle> adam8157: 。。你知道还问
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我不知道啊, 所以问问
<zdc> 但ubuntu不一会就崩溃了
<adam8157> iGoogle: 和 roylez 面基了?
<iGoogle> adam8157: 没敢和他吃饭。怕被骗。lol
<adam8157> iGoogle: ...
 * iGoogle 发现蛋蛋果然有机油经验。
<onlylove> zdc: 用毛线gnome3,KDE不好吗
<zdc> onlylove: 谁说不是呢，你用什么发行版
<onlylove> zdc: debian啊
<zdc> kde,slackware看似强大，总是有这样那样的小问题
<iGoogle> 三胖对韩国所掌握的PS技术感到十分惋惜。
<zdc> debian默认是gnome3啊，我不喜欢不是主流支持的
<zdc> onlylove:debian默认是gnome3啊，我不喜欢不是主流支持的
<onlylove> zdc: 毛线，debian有kde的安装盘
<chenqisu> onlylove: 直接用unity
<Router2> zdc 用debian和Awesome wm吧
<onlylove> zdc: 不过默认是gnome而已
<zdc> onlylove: 就连编程工具我也是首选bash,perl,python,因为它是默认安装的
<zdc> 就是说的嘛，默认的
<onlylove> chenqisu: 我会和你说我用的是xfce么
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 大胖子。咋不出来
<iGoogle> onlylove: 啥破机器，用小老鼠
<leemeng0x61> * awesome 路过 *
<onlylove> zdc: 无所谓哪个DE，debian提供不是gnome的安装盘
<leemeng0x61> ! awesome 路过 *
<onlylove> iGoogle: 唉……我还有个fluxbox
<adam8157> zdc: 你没觉得不好就可以继续用, 我妈用gnome用的挺好
<iGoogle> 这干嘛。。
<adam8157> onlylove: 默认就是gnome3, 哪来的不提供gnome安装盘一说
<leemeng0x61> 比拼那
<iGoogle> 没compiz的，都不要。 zdc
<zdc> 其实fluxbox再强大点也是不错的，不过有些程序不听fluxbox的
<onlylove> adam8157: 你的语文是体育老师教的？
<onlylove> adam8157: 提供  不是gnome 的 安装盘
<iGoogle> onlylove: 美国才有这种情况
<adam8157> onlylove: 我老师读教的不好, 恁老师写教的不好  LOL
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋是美国的
<onlylove> adam8157: 我没说不提供
<iGoogle> 苍井空是中国的。
<onlylove> adam8157: 所以我老师应该没问题
<leemeng0x61> iGoogle: 。。。。
<zdc> gnu它妈的哪些脑残的领导的，不过debian选择了，我就先用着吧
<iGoogle> leemeng0x61: 咋。没艺术细胞？
<adam8157> debian 赛高
<chenqisu> iGoogle: 苍井空还是个处，哥们人赶紧的了
<iGoogle> 。。
<onlylove> 表示从来都是自定义安装，不喜欢默认安装
<onlylove> chenqisu: 你信啊
<iGoogle> chenqisu: 这你又知道了。
<onlylove> chenqisu: 前几天还有篇文章说以前的访谈，第一次是15岁呢
<chenqisu> onlylove: 信了就SB了
<chenqisu> onlylove: 不是吧。网易新闻爆他还是个处说，，，
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ?
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 杀手山猫
<onlylove> chenqisu: 因为她在twitter上说的
<yunfan> 狗屎 我刚想回答那人的问题 结果发现他quit了
<iGoogle> adam8157: 我发现git可能内含bug。daemon不定期可能提示 bind失败
<MeaCulpa> Forget hunter killer drones soon there will be hunter killer Cheetas. Can you imagine this thing with guns on it, glowing red eyes, and a  sabertooth like jaw..
<MeaCulpa> Forget hunter killer drones soon there will be hunter killer Cheetas. Can you imagine this thing with guns on it, glowing red eyes, and a  sabertooth like jaw..
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 整句怎么翻译
<yunfan> chenqisu: 那是网友逗她要她写毛笔字吧
<iGoogle> 全文
<zdc> slackware，ubuntu看似强大 ，实际，嗨，用着debia
<zdc> slackware，ubuntu看似强大 ，实际，嗨，用着debian吧
<iGoogle> imagine是动词？
<palomino|working> 是啊 iGoogle 
<onlylove> 好强大的从句
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: soon前应加逗号
<iGoogle> 哦。破马都知道。我还不知道。
<leemeng0x61> iGoogle: 艺术细胞多了，怕伤身
<palomino|working> ...
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 忘了杀手无人机吧，很快就会有杀手山猫，想象一下它们有枪，闪亮的红眼睛，和剑齿虎般的颚
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩
<zdc> ：当编辑一个文件时，偶然发现另一个地方需要修改，就会感到emacs比vi方便了，因为你要敲稍远一点的esp，然后再移动到指定位置再敲修改键编辑，用emacs的话直接快捷键移位，编辑就好了。vi需要保持自己的小巧，发展自己的强大，如编辑模式的快捷键，而emacs需要保持自己的强大而变得小巧和普及，
<zdc> 最好默认安装。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 强大，还带语气翻译
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这个大概是说基因改造 智力提升这种技术
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 山猫比无人机还厉害？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不知道
<yunfan> 不过问题是早就有海豚被训练出来参战了
<iGoogle> 其实，原始名称是cheetah
<MeaCulpa> 豹子吧
<MeaCulpa> 列包？
<yunfan> onlylove: 山猫显然比飞行器灵活  而且可以自己觅食 适合远距离派遣 另外是自然生物容易接近目标
<MeaCulpa> 猎豹？
<palomino|working> 不知道有没有killer squirrel
<iGoogle> 我不知道。就是快跑bot
<iGoogle> dog
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得Cheetah不合适，体力差，速度就是快
<MeaCulpa> 还是山猫厉害
<stardiviner> zdc: 你怎么老是发一样的话，emacs，vi什么的，上次也看到你一模一样的说。。。。。难道你是机器人？
<iGoogle> big dog的衍生版。 MeaCulpa
<yunfan> 不过这个是大型猫科动物 恐怕会被送进动物园
<yunfan> 还是弄成昆虫类比较好
<palomino|working> 要杀手松鼠...
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ?犬类运动能力比猫科差一大竭
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 但是犬类好控制
<yunfan> 对 还要长相讨喜
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 你小气了。不霸气
<palomino|working> ... iGoogle 
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 是吧
<qiao> 请教一个问题，哪位知道gcc 4.6.x 后什么参数可以将C语言程序生成RTL中间格式的文件 ？
<palomino|working> 霸气的杀手喵星人，如何
<MeaCulpa> 杀手犀牛嘛
<yunfan> 松鼠好 在野外出现好解释
<MeaCulpa> 直接冲锋
<palomino|working> 这个... MeaCulpa 
<iGoogle> 喵的，不霸气
<yunfan> 这松鼠不带枪 但是有毒液注射 哼哼
<palomino|working> 万一被偷猎者看中犀牛角于是被宰杀了。。。
<yunfan> 或者改造蜜蜂
<yunfan> 把峰刺弄成剧毒 把蜜蜂变成可以接受信号控制的
<palomino|working> -o-
<palomino|working> 这个..
<iGoogle> 怎么都不如破马智能。说啥。
<onlylove> yunfan: 你还是搞机械蜜蜂吧
<iGoogle> lol
<palomino|working> 往暗杀目标身上涂一点蜂蜜
<yunfan> 就算一个人被蜜蜂叮死了 也不会引起怀疑
<onlylove> yunfan: 我更相信被大黄蜂叮而不是蜜蜂
<yunfan> onlylove: 都一样 对不懂的人来说 都是蜜蜂
<MeaCulpa> 胡蜂
<MeaCulpa> 寄身人体
<onlylove> yunfan: 大小就不一样
<MeaCulpa> 造出异形
<iGoogle> 蜜蜂子弹？
<iMadper|ntring> roylez: 乐席, 你的治网瘾那东西还在吗?
<chenqisu> 靠  都是些神人
<chenqisu> iMadper|ntring: 什么东西
<iMadper|ntring> chenqisu: 电击
<chenqisu> iMadper|ntring: 。。。
<leemeng0x61> 火烧体毛
<iMadper|ntring> roylez: 主席, 出来呀.
<leemeng0x61> iMadper|ntring: 火烧体毛
<iGoogle> iMadper|ntring: 一个升压芯片，接usb口。cron定时而已。
<iGoogle> 乐乐掉股瘾去了
<iMadper|ntring> iGoogle: 不需要自己控制节奏之类的?
<iGoogle> 监管而已，自己控制，还叫监管
<leemeng0x61> iMadper|ntring: 写一个脚本定时喷火
<iMadper|ntring> iGoogle: 恩, 其实,我更想问问, 那东西效果怎么样. 
<iMadper|ntring> iGoogle: 电自己...
<iGoogle> iMadper|ntring: 反正乐乐已经瘦了。和我差不多重了。
<iGoogle> 和酷胖不是一个档次的
<iMadper|ntring> iGoogle: 我是要腹肌...
<iMadper|ntring> iGoogle: 我被ntr了... 不开心...
<iGoogle> 你的腹肌下面那东西不要了？
<iMadper|ntring> 要呀!
<iGoogle> 你这语文也不好
<iMadper|ntring> 不然要腹肌干嘛...
<iGoogle> 重点不说
<iMadper|ntring> ...
<palomino|working> ....
<iGoogle> 你看，破马来劲了
<palomino|working> 还不下班啊。。
<iGoogle> 马和象，是人类不及的
<adam8157> iMadper|ntring: 肌肉是锻炼来的... 不是电击来的
<iMadper|ntring> adam8157: 每天都在做腹肌撕裂者. 
<adam8157> iMadper|ntring: 啧啧
<iMadper|ntring> adam8157: 现在中间需要休息两次...
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋那精瘦的，难道还锻炼出肌肉了
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助，安装cacti仙人掌问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=435380 本人刚接触ubuntu，属于小白，请大神解释时尽量详细易懂一些，谢谢先了。 用12.04desktop版本安装cacti，网上搜了片教程，依葫芦画瓢，装完lamp后，在浏览器测试了下http://localhost，出现it works字样，至少说明apache没啥问题了
<^k^> ，装完cacti后，在浏览器输入http://localhost/cacti后，一 …
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我还瘦.... 见过我的都会觉得我胖吧
<onlylove> iMadper|ntring: 被ntr?你有妹子么
<iGoogle> adam8157: 还不是你好久不给照片了。
<adam8157> onlylove: 他ntr别人
<iMadper|ntring> adam8157: 现在肚子上肉太多, 估计很难练出腹肌.
<iGoogle> 有hamo胖？ adam8157
<iMadper|ntring> iGoogle: 没有hamo胖, 至少看上去是. 
<adam8157> iGoogle: 那没有, 你是没见过hamo近况, 超吓人
<onlylove> iGoogle: hamo比adam8157胖
<iGoogle> iMadper|ntring: 仰卧起坐，1200次的路过
<iGoogle> 额。hamo又长了？
<abinez> hamo肥啦
<adam8157> onlylove: hamo比你当时看到的再胖一个级别
<abinez> LOL
<iGoogle> 。
<abinez> 羡慕啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 靠，在C记发生了什么
<abinez> 。。。。我希望能再肥50KG
<iGoogle> iMadper|ntring: 我印象中，蛋蛋精瘦的。。。
<iGoogle> onlylove: +
<abinez> onlylove: 发生了核泄漏
<abinez> 基因突变
<abinez> lol
 * yunfan jj瘦
<abinez> ？？
<abinez> 蛋疼啊
<adam8157> yunfan: 可怜你
<abinez> 新买的硬盘如何安装系统啊
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 我现在是用32位的系统
<iGoogle> 新买的，有关系？
<abinez> 我想安装个64位的
<iGoogle> 傻子还32
<abinez> 现在木有法子安装
<iGoogle> 赶紧换了
<abinez> iGoogle: 求救
<abinez> 我现在没有办法用32位的系统给新硬盘安装
<iGoogle> 你承认是小小白，我就救你
 * adam8157 用了六年多64bit系统
<abinez> 我是超级小白白
<iGoogle> 。。
<abinez> 快点救我
<abinez> 神
<onlylove> bootstrap能行不……
<iGoogle> 用词不对
<onlylove> 够呛吧
<abinez> ///
<abinez> 哈
<abinez> 关键是我用的是笔记本
<abinez> 笔记本的光驱木有
<abinez> 我只能用LIVEUSB
<iMadper|ntring> iGoogle: 1200个?!
<abinez> 安装
<iMadper|ntring> iGoogle: 一天?
<iGoogle> 。一次
<onlylove> abinez: grub引导，硬盘安装
<abinez> 现在我需要先制作一个64位的LIVEusb
<iGoogle> 2x年前。 lol  
<onlylove> abinez: 有liveusb还发愁？
<iMadper|ntring> iGoogle: ... ...
<abinez> 硬盘安装》，你怎么把文件弄到新硬盘上去
<abinez> ？？？？？
<iMadper|ntring> adam8157: 引体向上, 练什么的?
<adam8157> iMadper|ntring: 不知道...
<iGoogle> 弓二头肌
<abinez> onlylove: 你还没明白，我现在的系统无法制作64位的LIVEusb
<iMadper|ntring> iGoogle: 恩. 
<iMadper|ntring> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> abinez: dd就好了....
<abinez> ？？？
<iGoogle> 全身的肌肉，每一块，我都知道如何锻炼。 iMadper|ntring 要学不
<onlylove> abinez: 我不信
<abinez> 不支持DD
<abinez> 我要的那个系统是10.04
<adam8157> abinez: 什么distro?
<adam8157> abinez: 当我没说
<abinez> 12.04LTS在我的笔记本不能启动
<MeaCulpa> ...
<abinez> 64位的12.10有了
<iGoogle> 1004 有可能不支持你的本本的某些硬件啊
<abinez> 但是12.10不能在我的笔记本启动
<iGoogle> 干嘛折腾
<adam8157> abinez: 13.04
<iGoogle> 啥硬件
<iGoogle> 还不启动？
<abinez> iGoogle: 实际上10.04是完美支持我的笔记本
<iGoogle> 。。
<abinez> iGoogle: 还古董的笔记本了
<abinez> 新买的硬盘
<iGoogle> 你去发帖，详细说明再说
<iMadper|ntring> iGoogle: å­¦!
<abinez> 嗯
<iMadper|ntring> iGoogle: 果断学!!!!
<abinez> 先去找解决方案
<iGoogle> iMadper|ntring: 你想先学哪块
<yunfan> adam8157: 踩到你尾巴了
<iMadper|ntring> iGoogle: 小臂.
<iMadper|ntring> iGoogle: 因为不知道怎么锻炼. 
<abinez> 看在32位系统下怎么制作一个64位的LIVEUSB
<iMadper|ntring> abinez: 体系结构无关的. 
<iGoogle> 拿一个哑铃，手平放腿上，弯曲手腕就是。 iMadper|ntring
<adam8157> abinez: 一样的, grub不分32 or 64
<iMadper|ntring> iGoogle: 在广州, 没有器械. 
<iMadper|ntring> iGoogle: 恩, 不过等回去可以练.
<abinez> adam8157: /
<iGoogle> 哑铃啊。最简单的，有吧
<abinez> 正在找
<iMadper|ntring> iGoogle: 宿舍没有. 
<iGoogle> 砖头
 * iMadper|ntring 下个机会在十一. 十一之前一定要练好呀. 
<iGoogle> 15*8次。这样练习
<iMadper|ntring> iGoogle: 恩, 好, 我去找一个哑铃去.
<iGoogle> 以后逐步增加
<onlylove> http://news.cntv.cn/2013/05/09/ARTI1368080581801118.shtml
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 英媒：卡梅伦拒绝就见达赖道歉 已被“禁止访华”_新闻频道_央视网
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 英媒：卡梅伦拒绝就见达赖道歉 已被“禁止访华”_新闻频道_央视网
<onlylove> abinez: 你弄个优盘，然后把1004的iso用dd写到优盘上，就搞定了
<iMadper|ntring> iGoogle: 我去试试看夹臂俯卧撑
<abinez> 10.04的不支持这个dd
<chenqisu> abinez: 下载镜像  搞到USB 然后就开始XXX
<iGoogle> 那不是锻炼小臂的
<abinez>  后来的新版本才支持直接dd
<abinez> 这就是蛋疼的地方
<iGoogle> abinez: 系统带了usb-create的啊
<imtxc> iGoogle: 那怎么样锻炼能更快降低体重
<iGoogle> imtxc: 节食才最快
<abinez> iGoogle: 就是自带那个创建的U盘无法启动啊
<iMadper|ntring> iGoogle: 别的也要锻炼呀. 
<adam8157> imtxc: 少吃, 最近两天每天一顿正餐, 剩下都是黄瓜番茄鸡蛋...
<abinez> 不然。我早就安装好了
<imtxc> iGoogle: 那什么样的运动方式能在节食的时候保持身体
<iGoogle> abinez: 哪你dd的，估计更加不启动
<abinez> 嗯
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么时间总是不对？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=435383 我是Ubuntu 13.04和win7双系统，每次从ubuntu退出在进入win7后，时间总是不正确。win7里面会向前8个小时。 请问肿么办啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sighforever — 2013-05-09 16:13
<imtxc> adam8157: 你是中午正餐还是晚上
<iGoogle> imtxc: ...
<iGoogle> abinez: 重新下iso吧
<abinez> 我现在手上都有一个12.10的AMD64启动优盘了
<abinez> 这个U盘在其他的机器上是可以启动的
<chenqisu> abinez: 为何不装？
<iGoogle> 估计你下的，不带img启动模式
<iGoogle> 。。
<abinez> 在我的笔记本电脑上就无法启动
<iGoogle> 挤牙膏嘛。一下说一点情况。
<abinez> 所以，我需要安装个10.04
<abinez> LOL
<imtxc> 如果真要一天一顿饭的话， 是什么时候吃比较好呢 中午还是晚上
<imtxc> 胖子夏天太痛苦了
<MeaCulpa> 晚上
<abinez> 胖子冬天太舒服了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 穆斯林帮你测试过了，晚上
<huntxu> adam8157: 求賣
<abinez> 光膀子也不怕冷
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你很胖？
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂求內推
<imtxc> iGoogle: 恩啊 超重
<iGoogle> 多重了
<imtxc> iGoogle:  我都不敢称
<iGoogle> 。。。含羞？nnnnd
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 晚上啊  也对
<imtxc> iGoogle: 是怕丢人啊
<abinez> 120金
<iGoogle> 有酷胖在，你不丢人。lol
<imtxc> ………… 对对对 我不能信酷胖的 他都没控制下来
<iGoogle> 你的照片，也不胖嘛
<imtxc> iGoogle: 那是一年前，工作这一年，又重了好多
<iMadper|ntring> iGoogle: 握力, 咋练?
<adam8157> imtxc: 中午
<abinez> 蛋疼啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥子
<abinez> U盘不能挂载
<chenqisu> abinez: ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 賣人啊，我7你3
<abinez> 肿么办
<abinez> 超级蛋疼
<abinez> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).
<abinez> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Input/output error
<abinez> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<abinez> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<abinez> then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very
<adam8157> huntxu: 我们现在只招pm
<abinez> important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate
<abinez> it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g.
<abinez> /dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1). Please see the 'dmraid' documentation
<abinez> for more details.
<huntxu> adam8157: p for what?
<adam8157> huntxu: product
<huntxu> adam8157: 轉職 >.<
<iMadper|ntring> abinez: 别把错误信息贴这里. 
<huntxu> iMadper|ntring: ntring是什麽鬼
<iMadper|ntring> huntxu: 是我现在在做的事情!!
<huntxu> iMadper|ntring: ntr是啥？
<ntrntrntr> huntxu: 绿了
<iMadper|ntring> huntxu: 最近人生大起大落呀... 胡须叔...
<ntrntrntr> huntxu: 直译：妞偷人
<huntxu> iMadper|ntring: 你的後綴，槽點沒有hamo的多
<abinez> 我把U盘格式化了
<huntxu> iMadper|ntring: 被拋棄了？
<iMadper|ntring> huntxu: sigh, 有机会私聊吧. 
<huntxu> iMadper|ntring: 在我看來，人生除了生算大起，死算大落，其他的都是渣渣
<iMadper|ntring> huntxu: 不, 你那都不算大起大落
<huntxu> imtxc: 看來你說對了
<imtxc> huntxu: sigh
<adam8157> need the rice 要饭
<abinez> 牛啊
<abinez> 牛踢人
<bluezd> adam8157: iMadper|ntring 早啊,死鬼们
<iMadper|ntring> bluezd: 一直找你呢
<iMadper|ntring> bluezd: 私聊
<abinez> bluezd: 你肥来啦
 * adam8157 我好像懂了
<iMadper|ntring> adam8157: ...一直找你呢!!
<adam8157> iMadper|ntring: 和我无关
<abinez> 牛头人
<huntxu> adam8157: 當年你種下的因
<imtxc> bluezd: 好久不见呢
<abinez> imtxc: 
<bluezd> imtxc: 好久不见啊
<abinez> momo
<imtxc> bluezd: momo
<abinez> 布鲁momo
<imtxc> gfrog: 不鲁来了，你又走了
<qiao> iMadper|ntring: ping
<iMadper|ntring> qiao: yes?
<qiao> iMadper|ntring: 知道gcc 如何将C语言文件生成 RTL 文件不。。
<iMadper|ntring> rtl是啥? 不知道呀... qiao 
<adam8157> qiao: 同问
<abinez> 启动优盘制作完成
<abinez> 马上重启
<abinez> 看看
<abinez> 走了
<qiao> iMadper|ntring: RTL -- 寄存器传输语言
<iMadper|ntring> qiao: ... ... 去问stackoverflow吧.
<qiao> iMadper|ntring: gcc在进行语法分析后生成的一个中间文件，现在想得到这个文件。。 adam8157 但是不知道用哪个参数，man也没有看到可用的信息。。
<qiao> iMadper|ntring: 恩。。
<iMadper|ntring> qiao: 怎么你说着说着, 一句话中间蹦出来一个 adam8157 ...
<qiao> iMadper|ntring: T .T
<qiao> iMadper|ntring: 毕设他娘的不好做。。
<iMadper|ntring> qiao: ... 看我后缀.
<uuk> hi，我在系统启动菜单里选择memtest，一启动就自动重启，怎么回事
<qiao> iMadper|ntring: 什么意思。。？
<adam8157> iMadper|ntring: iMadper|女同戒指
<omegaga> ntr ing?
<iMadper|ntring> adam8157: 我谢谢你. 好在你说的是nv不是nan
 * adam8157 饿了
<iGoogle> adam8157: 煎蛋吃吧
<gebjgd> ubuntu真难用
<gebjgd> 源也不给力
<iGoogle> nnnd 井冈山那破地方，也有人去旅游
<adam8157> iGoogle: 晚上吃便宜坊 (上次去全聚德被的哥吐槽了一路
<iGoogle> 便宜坊。。。
<gebjgd> adam8157, 行啊  尝试老北京风味了
<MeaCulpa> 全聚得现在很烂？
<iGoogle> 外面能吃的地方，真不多。
<MeaCulpa> 据说烤肉季不错？
<uuk> 有人用ubuntu 13.04吗
<cre7en_> test
<^k^> cre7en_:点点点.  16:51 
<cre7en_> hoho
<cre7en_> i am a newbie
<iMadper|ntring> 我也是牛逼.
<cre7en_> 刚才怎么不行呢
<stardiviner> iMadper|ntring: 你是牛逼？
<iMadper|ntring> stardiviner: .
<iMadper|ntring> stardiviner: 也是傻x
<stardiviner> iMadper|ntring: ......
<stardiviner> iMadper|ntring: you're robot !
<\q> qiao: hi, 數字邏輯實驗箱的元件(nand xor or之類)自動布線，有什麽想法？
<afei> hi~ 大家好
<afei> 再见！
<cre7en_> Êǲ»ÊÇÂÒÂëÁËÄØ
<^k^> cre7en_ say: 是不是乱码了呢 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<\q> qiao: 因為你說 register-transfer level 我覺得你的興趣點可能在這裏所以就問了……
<stardiviner> afei: fu*k you
<alvin_rxg> afei: 再见！
<cre7en_> Ŷ¹ûÈ»ÊÇ
<^k^> cre7en_ say: 哦果然是 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<cre7en_> ÖªµÀÁË
<^k^> cre7en_ say: 知道了 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<cre7en_> ok 3x
<qiao> \
<cre7en_> 这样就行了吧
<cre7en_> 哦，还真是行了
<afei> 啊？！
<cre7en_> 没事，新手。对这东西还处在盲人摸象的阶段
<afei> 盲人为什么要摸象，盲人按摸不是很有钱途么
<imtxc> adam8157: 又去吃肉还号称节食
<cre7en_> 。。。那你得知道哪里摸得爽啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 少吃. 今天是CEO请, 去凑个热闹而已
<adam8157> imtxc: 今天中午只吃了一个三明治
<imtxc> adam8157: 当当都这么牛了，C家的CEO请吃饭
<adam8157> imtxc: 请所有人啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 牛！
<imtxc> adam8157: 牛
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 让他们把Launchpad做好点...
<imtxc> adam8157: 让ubuntu 1310 改名为 ubtxc
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: +1
<stardiviner> adam8157: launchpad 做好点。。。。
 * MeaCulpa Launchpad在3次鼠标点击以内能看到代码
 * MeaCulpa 希望给定一project， Launchpad在3次鼠标点击以内能看到trunk代码, 现在大改要7-8次
<imtxc> launchpad 是啥
<adam8157> launchpad 是啥
<iMadper|ntring> lp
<MeaCulpa> 代码藏那么深，姐深，你插得深
<imtxc> //
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: https://launchpad.net/measnippets
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ Mea's Snippets in Launchpad
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 你果然淫性不改
<MeaCulpa> 这个页面里，你找到我的代码需要多久
<MeaCulpa> github里是三次鼠标点击
 * MeaCulpa 哦，貌似现在有个browse the code链接...
<MeaCulpa> 但是字太小了...
<MeaCulpa> 和GitHub一比较，就显得小家子气
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: bitbucket比github大方 有免费的似有仓库
<adam8157> bitbucket 适合私有项目协作
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不是不用插很深就能找到你的代码么
<yunfan> adam8157: 你也万那个?
<iMadper|ntring> 求教, 现在北京学车, 多久能下来?
<adam8157> yunfan: 基本不用
<adam8157> iMadper|ntring: 看悟性
<yunfan> adam8157: 前途大不了
<adam8157> yunfan: git repo in dropbox
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<yunfan> adam8157: iMadper|ntring 看你要多久才悟出不送礼拿不到证的道理
<roylez> iMadper|ntring: 你学下不来了。死大路上了
 * palomino|working 踩踏主席
<iMadper|ntring> roy
<iMadper|ntring> roylez: 你的电击器, 效果怎么样?
<iMadper|ntring> adam8157: 对了, 我现在肚子上肉不少, 要先跑步把肉给练下去吗?
<iMadper|ntring> yunfan: 一定要送?
<adam8157> iMadper|ntring: 节食
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐, 有好事儿没?
<stardiviner> 有啥好的newsgroup推荐么？英文著名的，或者中文的？
<roylez> adam8157: 没
<adam8157> iMadper|ntring: 帝都不兴这一套
<roylez> adam8157: 明天拿魔都身份证
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 是的，但是链接的字太小
<adam8157> stardiviner: c
<iMadper|ntring> adam8157: 节食了, 哪儿还有力气锻炼?
<adam8157> roylez: yooooo sanghaining
<stardiviner> adam8157: c？
<iMadper|ntring> roylez: ?!?!?!? 这么霸气?!
<adam8157> stardiviner: computer.c
<stardiviner> adam8157: 确实，为啥不是lang.c ？
<imtxc> roylez: 拜魔都人
<adam8157> stardiviner: 写错了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) imtxc
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iMadper|ntring
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) adam8157
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<stardiviner> adam8157: 。。。。
<imtxc> roylez: +++++q200s
<palomino|working> 自作孽，不可活 roylez 
 * cre7en stardiviner 3x
<yunfan> iMadper|ntring: 最近通过率更低了
<cre7en> ^k^ 是管理员吗
<^k^> cre7en, .. 休息一下 ..  17:21 
 * cre7en iMadper|ntring 我路考考了三次
<iMadper|ntring> yunfan: 是呀, 好烦. 
<iMadper|ntring> cre7en: 这么难?
<iMadper|ntring> cre7en: 你考之前, 没有先自己开车试试看嘛?
 * cre7en iMadper|ntring 我心理素质很差，车没车自己先慌了
<iMadper|ntring> bluezd: 融科是不是有健身房?
<bluezd> iMadper|ntring: 有啊
<iMadper|ntring> bluezd: 贵吗?
<bluezd> iMadper|ntring: 没去过,据说挺贵
<stardiviner> iMadper|ntring: 遇到过开得很好的也照样不给通过的。。。
<adam8157> iMadper|ntring: bluezd 3K/y
<bluezd> iMadper|ntring: 旁边的 sohu 大厦投入使用了
<yunfan> iMadper|ntring: 要考就赶紧 等你10年后考出来 结果发现无人驾驶已经普及了 自己傻逼了
<iMadper|ntring> yunfan: 用10年?
<iMadper|ntring> adam8157: 还行. 
<bluezd> iMadper|ntring: 他们还在楼边上建了个攀岩的墙
<yunfan> iMadper|ntring: who knoews
<iMadper|ntring> bluezd: 攀岩..
<adam8157> iMadper|ntring: 啧啧
<yunfan> 攀岩无聊
<yunfan> 浪费智力
<iMadper|ntring> adam8157: 上班, 每天花一个小时去健身, 不难吧?
 * bluezd 互联网公司就是有钱啊,妹子还多,求推荐!!!
<yunfan> 不如研究种菜养殖
<adam8157> iMadper|ntring: 我就是嫌贵
<iMadper|ntring> adam8157: 我觉得还行呀. 
<iMadper|ntring> adam8157: 能洗澡不?
<bluezd> iMadper|ntring: 壕
<adam8157> iMadper|ntring: 能
<iMadper|ntring> adam8157: 恩, 不错. 
<iMadper|ntring> bluezd: 壕个屁...
 * bluezd 互联网公司就是有钱啊,妹子还多,求推荐!!!
 * bluezd 互联网公司就是有钱啊,妹子还多,求推荐!!!
<yunfan> bluezd: 其实你们虹猫妹子多
<yunfan> 我们这边哪里有妹子 都是大姐 阿姨 姑妈
<iMadper|ntring> bluezd: 看到合适的妹子, 早点儿出手. 别被别人捷足先登... 真的... 
<adam8157> iMadper|ntring: momo
<bluezd> iMadper|ntring: 没看到合适的啊
<bluezd> iMadper|ntring: 难道?
<bluezd> ä½  ...
<sacrificetofree> hi
<iMadper|ntring> .
<^k^> sacrificetofree:点点点.  17:28 
<sacrificetofree> 大家linux下用什么gis软件
<bluezd> iMadper|ntring: 求透露
<adam8157> sacrificetofree: gis?
<iMadper|ntring> bluezd: 透露个屁
<huntxu> adam8157: geographical information system =.=
<huntxu> 我猜的
<iMadper|ntring> bluezd: 就是个悲剧
<huntxu> iMadper|ntring: 你腫麽了
<iMadper|ntring> huntxu: 不是跟你说了... 人生大起大落... 胡须叔呀...
<bluezd> iMadper|ntring: 你不是有妹子吗,给整天勾搭别的
<sacrificetofree> en
<bluezd> 还
<abinez> 我回来啦
<sacrificetofree> 我刚安装了一个quantum gis
<abinez> 大家好哇
<huntxu> iMadper|ntring: 遇到個女的，拋棄了現在的去追，然後發現別人有男排朋友
<^k^> abinez:点点点.  17:31 
<abinez> 刚刚安装了
<iMadper|ntring> huntxu: 当然不是了
<abinez> Ubuntu12.04LTS
<huntxu> abinez: 你裝完系統了
<abinez> 恩
<sacrificetofree> 我之前就不清清楚有没有
<abinez> 赞一个
<sacrificetofree> 一谷歌还真有
<abinez> 混合硬盘的速度就是快啊
<sacrificetofree> 还有好几个
<abinez> 秒杀
<abinez> 启动速度秒杀win7
<sacrificetofree> 我就选了谷歌排在第一个的quantum gis了
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 显卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=435394 我的笔记本电脑是英伟达显卡 装13.04的时候，选择的是默认驱动 前天，我在软件更新里的附加驱动中，把开源的显卡驱动换成了英伟达的显卡驱动 系统莫名奇妙的出现了很多问题 最严重的问题是打开wps和emacs，系统会直接退出，就像系统
<sacrificetofree> 我感觉慢慢的我真心不需要windows了
<sacrificetofree> ^k^
<abinez> 我已经N久没有用win了
<sacrificetofree> 你在说自己?
<abinez> 正在下载更新
<sacrificetofree> 一看就是得用bumblebee了
<sacrificetofree> 笔记本的双显卡系统就是非常麻烦
<abinez> 安装Ubuntu12.04LTS就是安逸啊
<abinez> 没有双显卡
<sacrificetofree> 12.04.2
<abinez> 恩，是的
<abinez> 12.04.2
<sacrificetofree> 话说,那个最后的.2是啥意思
<iMadper|ntring> 形容词. 
<sacrificetofree> 反正内核现在官方是用的3.5的了
<sacrificetofree> 之前一直都是3.2
<huntxu> 紀念 adam8157 過去特別發了一個版本
<sacrificetofree> 我刚接触ubuntu的时候,bumblebee死活安装不上
<chenqisu> sacrificetofree: 没有windows不行，好多软件在ubuntu上还不支持的
<sacrificetofree> 现在ubuntu多了个.2,bumblebee也多了个.2
<sacrificetofree> 结果就行了
<sacrificetofree> 比如说?
<sacrificetofree> 还是看行业了
<abinez> 是更新了啊
<abinez> 后面的2表示已经更新了
<adam8157> huntxu: ?
<abinez> 类似WINDOWS 的SP
<chenqisu> sacrificetofree: photoshop  itunes, redsn0w.....还有好多
<gebjgd> 屏蔽一个显卡就是了
<sacrificetofree> 嗯,所以现在bumblebee能用了
<gebjgd> 还不容易
<sacrificetofree> 噢噢
<sacrificetofree> 高手都自己编译
<sacrificetofree> 我的nexus7用mtp连接ubuntu速度慢死了
<sacrificetofree> 打算有空了找找原因
<freeflying> sacrificetofree: 换最新的13.04
<abinez> 是更新包了
<abinez> 就是集成了最新的系统更新
<abinez> 现在这个系统，要好好的使用了
<abinez> 不再折腾那些个乱七八糟的
<abinez> 不用13.04
<sacrificetofree> 13.04不是lts
<sacrificetofree> 无爱啊
<abinez> 蛋疼
<abinez> 那就就是啊，
<abinez> 一定要LTS
<abinez> 除非你的硬件配置很高，而且是新出的
<abinez> 才用那些比较新的发行版
<abinez> 不然，还是使用LTS
<bluezd> adam8157: http://www.haha.mx/joke/next/832664
<^k^> bluezd ... ⇪ 哈哈.MX——分享所有好笑的事情
<abinez> 稳定
<abinez> bluezd: ？？？/
<abinez> 啥好笑
<sacrificetofree> irc怎么at人来着?....
<chenqisu> 这K是一机器人？
<chenqisu> sacrificetofree: 你不会？
<chenqisu> 我at 了没
<abinez> 恩，K就是机器人
<chenqisu> sacrificetofree: 双击一下就OK
<sacrificetofree> 试一试
<abinez> imtxc: 在干嘛
<abinez> 我回来啦
<sacrificetofree> 我用的是Xchat
<sacrificetofree> 没得双击
<chenqisu> sacrificetofree: 有可能客户端不一样
<abinez> ///
<sacrificetofree> 我找找命令行
<abinez> 爽啊
<chenqisu> sacrificetofree: Xchat不行
<sacrificetofree> 那...推荐个?
<chenqisu> sacrificetofree: Mozilla Thunderbird
<sacrificetofree> chenqisu, 这下是不是好了
<chenqisu> sacrificetofree: 嗯  有了
<sacrificetofree> 名字可以默认补全
<chenqisu> sacrificetofree: 怎么弄的
<onlylove> 谁用android手机？我记得adam哪个好像不是
<sacrificetofree> tab一下就行了
<sacrificetofree> 呼哈哈...
<chenqisu> sacrificetofree: 先要打一个字母？
<sacrificetofree> chenqisu, 惭愧
<sacrificetofree> 恩恩
<sacrificetofree> 打几个字母
<sacrificetofree> 再按个tab就补全了
<chenqisu> sacrificetofree: 貌似也不支持中文
<sacrificetofree> chenqisu, 好玩呀
<chenqisu> sacrificetofree: 要是有前几个英文字母相同的咋弄啊。
<sacrificetofree> MSG <chenqisu> <试试私聊命令>
<sacrificetofree> ?
<sacrificetofree> chenqisu, 那就多打几个
<chenqisu> sacrificetofree: 懒得记命令了
<sacrificetofree> 我是不得不用命令
<sacrificetofree> 这个irc客户端字太小,我看看有啥可调节的不
<sacrificetofree> chenqisu, 哎,输命令还是稍显麻烦
<chenqisu> sacrificetofree: 是麻烦
<chenqisu> sacrificetofree: 直接用Mozilla Thunderbird了。ubuntu默认有装
<sacrificetofree> test
<^k^> sacrificetofree:点点点.  17:48 
<chenqisu> sacrificetofree: test 又是什么命令啊
<sacrificetofree> ^k^, 现在是不是属于机器人托管呢
<sacrificetofree> chenqisu, 我随便输入的
<^k^> sacrificetofree, .. 休息一下 ..  17:48 
<sacrificetofree> ^k^, 你绝对是用机器人托管的
<^k^> sacrificetofree, .. 休息一下 ..  17:50 
<chenqisu> sacrificetofree: Invalid request URL: https://www.facebook.com/ajax/emu/r.php?u=AQKbUguSEh-RpLWBKi2mBHJaj_b1lKViT1kCdY2QppNTPQW2NVwXVX6XHMDgmqMcm8KtRPnVqAIwdj8uystu2yN-4eusCYQS3y_RE4OQvfgvL-mYcDMcPLgPLzdqr_AQxekA3ZyOTUJfdn1jgooQMWskCwE1bT9rt1s9yqXNPe6OL1htm-GMYvjanVg1LiU3jLjiwGBtgBsTBs28ta0kA4nP7b44t-Diu85yPBWrX6OFCThmwoN_sqNJYF4xP_4UwqV2qI19YxH1vmAQxJJdTLVgGtxEa2hHFkAL4AUEsDZq9U8ml8ntOBsbE2wZLXaiiQfwQoiyAKOoSk9DsNUuOrNfvnqBFF0-NQcLrT_B2H-c13KAQ5tO7O
<chenqisu> Invalid request URL: https://www.facebook.com/ajax/emu/r.php?u=AQKbUguSEh-RpLWBKi2mBHJaj_b1lKViT1kCdY2QppNTPQW2NVwXVX6XHMDgmqMcm8KtRPnVqAIwdj8uystu2yN-4eusCYQS3y_RE4OQvfgvL-mYcDMcPLgPLzdqr_AQxekA3ZyOTUJfdn1jgooQMWskCwE1bT9rt1s9yqXNPe6OL1htm-GMYvjanVg1LiU3jLjiwGBtgBsTBs28ta0kA4nP7b44t-Diu85yPBWrX6OFCThmwoN_sqNJYF4xP_4UwqV2qI19YxH1vmAQxJJdTLVgGtxEa2hHFkAL4AUEsDZq9U8ml8ntOBsbE2wZLXaiiQfwQoiyAKOoSk9DsNUuOrNfvnqBFF0-NQcLrT_B2H-c13KAQ5tO7OeFeEmEIN3gG94OZeE
<sacrificetofree> ?
<sacrificetofree> chenqisu, 给我这个干啥
<chenqisu> sacrificetofree: 有什么翻墙软件没    goagent貌似有点问题
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] ...
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 有问题吗？
<sacrificetofree> chenqisu, 电脑上不怎么翻墙,平板偶尔用用赛风3
<sacrificetofree> 你搜搜开源的科学上网都有啥吧
<chenqisu> sacrificetofree: 我看目的地
<chenqisu> sacrificetofree: 我看看。
<sacrificetofree> UbuntuTalk, 你是?
<sacrificetofree> 继续学习C语言吧....ubuntu下学c让我不怎么抵触
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 无线网图标不在时的恐慌 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=435395 大家都知道一台没有网的电脑的无奈，几乎是一堆废铁，因此连网是首要做的事，在gnome下右上角有个无线网的图标，一切可视化，很方便，当我转到openbox下时，发现这是没有的，网上说用什么nm-applet，可是源里好像没有。。。
<chenqisu> sacrificetofree: ....
<chenqisu> sacrificetofree: 大几了
<sacrificetofree> chenqisu, 没办法,我是大白痴一个
<sacrificetofree> 我大二了,大二转专业了
<sacrificetofree> chenqisu, 每次都得打你的半个昵称再按tab,麻烦哟
<sacrificetofree> oops
<sacrificetofree> gotta leave
<u-jp> hi 我又回来了
<U_> 111
<U_> 改名了
<U_> 这里名字可以注册的么？？
<iMadper|ntring> U_: nickserv没有提醒你这个被注册了的话, 就可以去注册
<U_> how to registet
<U_> register
<chenqisu> iMadper|ntring: 不用注册也可以用啊
<U_> 但是有注册这个说法 我要试试嘛
<iMadper|ntring> chenqisu: 不用跟我说, 我知道. 他只是问能不能注册, 我也只是回答那个问题.
<U_> got it
<U_> let me google 
<chenqisu> U_: gay?
<U_> ？？
<U_> 右侧有的人名字灰色的 什么意思？？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 现在的电脑真快啊。装个 827MB的游戏，只用10秒钟。。
<smake> 大家好
<^k^> smake:点点点.  18:25 
<smake> ？
<U_> 。。。。。。
<U_> 800M 拷贝过来都不够吧 10s
<U_> 右侧有的人名字灰色的 什么意思？？
<U_> \smake
<U_> 怎么对你smake聊天呢？
<U_> :smake ??
<jusss> 貌似又多了好多新人。。。。
<smake> 在！
<U_> 好久没用了 上来玩玩
<chenqisu> U_: 双击
<iMadper|ntring> 对, 一定是有人又在贴吧之类的地方宣传了
<jusss> 。。。
<smake> 什麼事？
<chenqisu> iMadper|ntring: 宣传啥？
<chenqisu> jusss: ？
<U_> 没法双击啊 chengqisu
<jusss> chenhaixiao: 宣传这里是个基窝
<chenqisu> U_: 可以
<U_> 我是xchat
<jusss> chenqisu: 欢迎来搞基，把你的菊花贡献出来吧！
<smake> 最近大愛wp8
<chenqisu> U_: Mozilla Thunderbird 用这个，别的貌似要计指令的
<chenqisu> jusss: 你有菊区级就拿出来共享
<chenqisu> jusss: ....
<U_> mozilla 是基于fox的浏览器的？？
<jusss> 。。。
<U_> 要搞基  去yy
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么tcpdump只可以截获ip协议数据包，其它协议就不可以呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=435396 问题： 只用浏览器浏览网页的情况下，使用命令：tcpdump输出。 1.使用协议关键字：tcp，dup，都不可以截获数据包。（图1） 使用协议关键字：arp，很久没反应。不知道是什么原因？ 2.使用协
<^k^> 议关键字：ip 就可以截获数据包。（图2） 统计信息: …
<jusss> fox是傻？
<jusss> 啥？
<jusss> 貌似Mozilla前身是netscape
<chenqisu> U_: ubuntu应该有默认安装
<U_> 我是win7
<smake> 都談得什麼呀？
<jusss> 谈妹子
<U_> 怎么对某人私聊
<U_> :smake  能看到我打字么？
<smake> 看到了
<U_> smake: 能看到么
<U_> 究竟是怎么私聊
<iMadper|ntring> 除非你觉得内容很隐私, 不然永远不要私聊. 
<smake> U_ 能
<chenqisu> U_: ，，，
<jusss> 。。。
<U_> smake 怎么做到的?
<U_> 你们怎么做到的
<jusss> U_: 你打 /notice #ubuntu-cn 这样就可以私聊了
<smake> 複製我的名字在說話的前面 然後空格
<jusss> U_: 谁都看不到
<U_> <smake>  got it
<U_> <smake
<U_> smake  ？？
<smake> 誰要和我私聊？
<smake> 我在呀？
<U_> <smake> ？？？
<jusss> 我还是吃饭去吧
<U_> <smake> ni 你是个外八字
<smake> 不知所云？
<U_> 依旧不是私聊
<smake> U_ 在嗎？
<U_> 在啊
<U_> 你是怎么发这条私聊信息的
<chenqisu> U_: 、、、、
<U_> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<smake> 點我的名字 然後點query！
<U_> 、、、、、、
<smake> 右側
<iMadper|ntring> smake: 不同的客户端不一样的. 
<smake> 名單欄
<U_> 我右侧也有名字list
<iMadper|ntring> U_: 输入  /topic  里面有个irc使用教学. 自己看完
<leemeng0x61> 。。
<huntxu> iMadper|ntring: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/218415
<smake> U_ 用網頁版 ！瀏覽器登錄！
<^k^> huntxu ... ⇪ 再特价：Logitech 罗技 M570 无线轨迹球鼠标 225元_新蛋中国优惠_键盘鼠标_什么值得买
<iMadper|ntring> U_: 然后, 不要再问教学里面已经提到的问题了. 
<iMadper|ntring> huntxu: 没用. 
<U_> 我是chrome
<U_> 用哪个好？
<iMadper|ntring> huntxu: 我又不用工控.
<huntxu> iMadper|ntring: ...
<smake> chrome 可以 左擊右側名單欄名字！！！，再點query 私聊！！！
<U_> 我看了irc说明 找不到私聊
<U_> 也找不到query
<U_> 以前记得是打冒号+名字
<U_> 现在不行了
<iMadper|ntring> U
<iMadper|ntring> U_: /query smake
<iMadper|ntring> U
<U_> ok
<iMadper|ntring> U_: 输入这个命令. 
<smake> 鼠標左鍵點擊名字 下面有whois 和 query
<iMadper|ntring> U_: 或者, 直接 /msg smake blahblah
<U_> query 是开私聊窗口了
<iMadper|ntring> U_: 你不是就要私聊嘛?!
<iMadper|ntring> U_: 公共频道说话, 那还叫私聊?!
<U_> 我要不开私聊窗口 在共聊里私聊
<U_> 但是可以针对某人说啊
<chenqisu> U_: 这种效果是吧
<iMadper|ntring> U_: 那叫说话, 不叫私聊. 
<U_> 那意思是对某人说话怎么说
<iMadper|ntring> U_: 手动输入别人名字, 然后输入任意一个标点, 然后空格. 
<U_> smake， 
<U_> smake. fdfd
<U_> smake: dsfd
<U_> 好像不行
<smake> 收到！！！
<U_> 收到了？？
<U_> 不会吧
<U_> 好吧 算了就这样吧
<smake> 空格 不加標點
<U_> ok
<U_> 再来一次
<U_> smake dsffds
<smake> 你的名字已經變紅了
<iMadper|ntring> 习惯上, 我们都是加标点的. U_ 
<smake> 我能看見
<U_> 被你们搞晕了
<U_> smake, 反对双方都是
<U_> smake, 可以了
<smake> 加不加都一樣
<U_> 可以了
<U_> 用tab
<U_> 可以补齐名字
<U_> iMadper|ntring, got
<U_> iMadper|ntring,  good！！！！！！！！！
<smake> 無所謂
<iMadper|ntring> U_: 冷静, 孩子. 
<U_> 你们都是哪里的孩子？？
<smake> 有什麼話題？
<Mayaer> 哈喽哈喽
<Mayaer> 我来了～～
<U_> 最近youku的opengg 挂了
<U_> 我有找了个去youk广告的东西
<U_> 分享一下
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么我的ubuntukylin总是死机？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=435397 我安装的是双系统，win7上划了25G来给ubuntukylin，然后我按照论坛上的帖子 viewtopic.php?f=94&t=140531 开启compiz特效，大部分特效都能正常展示，但是我觉得开启后经常卡住了，只能重启 请问是什么问题啊？？？ 已经
<smake> 沒人說話了。。。。
<jiero> LibreOffice 4.0.3发布了。
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Humble Double Fine Bundle来了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=435399 Humble Bundle推出了新的包，Humble Double Fine Bundle，五个游戏都是来自Double Fine发行商旗下，已经发行的四个游戏（Costume Quest、Psychonauts、Stacking、Brütal Legend）全部有Linux/Windows/Mac/版的免DRM下载，Steam激活码，MP3+FLAC双格式原声
<jiero> 各种破烂错误都消除了。
<imtxc> U_: 乃肿么了
<U_> imtxc, ？？
<U_> if_else, ？？
<U_> if_else, hello【
<if_else> U_: 什么情况？
<U_> if_else, 没啥
<if_else> U_: 你肿么突入召唤我的？我刚上线，你肿么就知道了？
<U_> 有提示啊
<U_> if_else, (~if_else@42.120.72.141) has joined #ubuntu-cn
<U_> if_else, 上海宁
<if_else> U_: 奥，原来如此，山东淫
<U_> 你？
<Yellow> ..
<U_> if_else, 你？
<U_> 为何上海ip？
<U_> vpn了？
<U_> ssh？
<U_> 现在有人可以黑进某个人的路由么？
<Yellow> ruo'kou'ling
<alvin_rxg> Yellow: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *^$wR(t*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<jiero> savage 2 可以用 intel HD2000玩呢。。。
<jiero> 没想到
<jiero> 差不多 Nvidia 8400 水平了。
<U_> 8400 gt？
<jiero> 不知道。
<jiero> 是可以用最低画质玩。
<jiero> 没实验更高
<jiero> 升级好慢。。。150kb/s 要下载 110MB。。。没单独下载。。。
<iMadper|ntring> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Sou3Lm4sULs/UYkN_j3de2I/AAAAAAAAeDo/Ro_MR6I7RCk/s0/65c4aa29gw1e4fvh7c4swj20fk0n5whe.jpg
 * iMadper|ntring 去做八分钟.
<jiero> iMadper|ntring: 如果一个女孩把QQ头像改成真人照片，是不是说，“我要结婚了”
<jiero> iMadper|ntring:  opensuse的那是啥。。。
<jiero> iMadper|ntring: 我把 虚拟桌面改名了 一个是 为何不看天空；一个是 因为因为无法穿越
<jiero> 切换的时候就两行字显现
<imtxc> jiero: 在玩什么高端的
<jiero> imtxc:  。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 没啥高端
<imtxc> jiero: 那就是好玩的
<imtxc> jiero: 对了我要跟你请教个问题呢
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<imtxc> jiero: 你们那里比赛风筝的时候，只是比谁的飞的高么
<imtxc> jiero: 顺便说一下，我觉得用照片做头像的女孩的画外音是：“我有缝请叮我吧～～”
<abinez> imtxc: 
<relaxssl> 是这样的吗
<abinez> Lol
<relaxssl> 如果这个道理成立， 那么女孩子穿好看的衣服， 言外之意就是， 我发骚了， 上我吧
<relaxssl> 但是， 事实上好像不是这样的
<abinez> 正解
<relaxssl> 一叶在不在啊
<abinez> relaxssl: 那是对帅哥这样的表示
<abinez> 不是对所有人
<abinez> 话说我以后不用这个来上IRC了
<abinez> 我要在一个虚拟机里面上网
<relaxssl> 为什么不来说呢
<relaxssl> windows也可以上irc啊
<abinez> 很简单，我刚刚换了新的系统
<relaxssl> 为什么一定要在虚拟机啊
<abinez> 我要保持这个系统的稳定性
<relaxssl> 打开浏览器， 点irc能导致不稳定？
<relaxssl> 经常折腾， 系统不断的不稳定， 才能学到真本事
<abinez> 就是说，这个系统只安装系统更新
<abinez> relaxssl: 我不打算安装各种各样的软件
<relaxssl> 使用计算机千万不要又洁癖啊， 不然会退步的啊
<U_> relaxssl, 说的很对
<relaxssl> 学会备份呗，解决不了问题了， 就还原
<abinez> 我建立了一个稳定的基本系统
<abinez> 不是的，折腾的话，在虚拟机下折腾
<abinez> 随便折腾
<abinez> ，反正虚拟机弄坏了也没啥问题
<abinez> 我的电脑照样快速启动
<abinez> 你要是在本机上随便折腾就不行了
<^k^> abinez:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<imtxc> relaxssl: 如果她一向穿着很保守，突然那样穿的话，至少可以表达出她对某一个或者一部分人有那样的暗示
<relaxssl> 在irc下说话不用安装软件的啊
<relaxssl> 打开浏览器就可以啊 
<lenky0401> 说中文？
<lenky0401> :)
<relaxssl> 一叶老大在不在呢
<abinez> imtxc: 高手
<abinez> 这样都被你分析出来
<lenky0401> 一直用firefox浏览器 所以就用的chatzilla插件
<imtxc> 我在这里从来没见过一夜
<abinez> relaxssl: 我不想用这个上网
<abinez> 这样可以降低不少的风险
<abinez> 啥插件都不要安装
<abinez> 要的就是稳定
<abinez> 保持系统的稳定，
<leemeng0x61> ..
<imtxc> abinez: 做什么的系统
<leemeng0x61> 那装一个xp把
<relaxssl> 不过用虚拟机， 一旦遇到困难会让你很容易放弃
<relaxssl> 太容易restore了
<abinez> 网速好慢
<abinez> 蛋疼
<abinez> 系统更新慢
<seek0515> 蛋蛋的忧桑 
<seek0515> 晕死 腰疼
<seek0515> 今天手贱不小心做启动盘把我有数据的U盘做了  没有数据的没做 
<seek0515> 蛋疼死我了 
<jiero> imtxc: 不是。。。
<seek0515> abinez:昨天几点睡觉的啊？
<jiero> imtxc: 没有比高这一项目
<abinez> 5点多
<seek0515> 额 怎么迟 啊
<abinez> 我忙完的时候已经是4点了
<chenqisu1> abinez: fff
<seek0515> 额  你上夜班的？
<abinez> 恩
<seek0515> 真辛苦 
<abinez> 现在就是在上班
<chenqisu1> 搞什么的
<chenqisu1> 竟然还夜班
<seek0515> 上班你还上irc？ 同问搞什么？
<abinez> ///
<abinez> 看机器
<chenqisu1> seek0515: 公务员啊
<abinez> 不用干活的
<abinez> 就是看那些机器
<seek0515> 额 
<abinez> 不要让机器停止运行就行
<seek0515> 那是什么活啊 好像好高级的样子 
<abinez> 高级个毛毛虫哦
<seek0515> 呵呵  
<chenqisu1> abinez: 啥公司啊
<abinez> 一般，人家6K
<chenqisu1> abinez: 看看认不认得
<abinez> chenqisu1:不是什么公司
<seek0515> 看个机器就6000了 我也想 
<abinez> 是小作坊
<chenqisu1> abinez: 看个机器6K。。
<abinez> 包吃包住
<gebjgd> 有钱人
<seek0515> 有钱 
<seek0515> 真有钱 
<abinez> gebjgd: 你才是有钱人
<gebjgd> 6k在国内能买个高清分辨率的机器了
<gebjgd> abinez, 我有什么钱
<chenqisu1> 码农那么苦逼才1W＋
<seek0515> 额 
<gebjgd> abinez, 我自己都买不起tp
<abinez> 把你家的T520借我用用
<abinez> gebjgd: 借我用用
<gebjgd> abinez, 那是公司的财产  我只有使用权
<abinez> 安装好了
<abinez> 我已经安装好新的系统了
<gebjgd> abinez, 你打飞机过来 我就借给你
<abinez> 哇
<abinez> 你快递过来把
<seek0515> 你安装什么啊？
<abinez> seek0515: 我安装了一个新的操作系统啊
<abinez> Ubuntu12.04.2
<seek0515> lin？win？bsd？
<seek0515> 额 好吧 
<abinez> 我原来是用的32位系统，现在换成64位的
<abinez> 安逸啊
<seek0515> 我在学校不敢用linux 无线网卡不会编译啊
<abinez> 还是用64位的爽
<abinez> seek0515: 不用担心，
<seek0515> 学校只有无线网 
<chenqisu1> 那个谁 私聊的命令怎么敲了
<abinez> 安装完成以后，无线网卡就可以用了
<seek0515> 我的机子不能用啊 
<abinez> chenqisu1: 现在就是了
<chenqisu1> abinez: 不是这个
<chenqisu1> abinez: 有弹窗口的
<abinez> chenqisu1: 双击
<abinez> 你在列表里面
<seek0515> 还有就是怕出问题之后不会搞 
<abinez> 选择要聊天的人双击
<chenqisu1> abinez: Xchat?
<U_> vsphere 可以做群集么？多台物理机 共享cpu内存？
<abinez> seek0515: 爬过猫猫么
<chenqisu1> U_: ......
<U_> 可以么
<U_> 群集
<abinez> chenqisu1: 我用系统自带的那个客户端
<seek0515> 猫猫是啥》》‘
<chenqisu1> U_: 弹窗私聊命令怎么打了
<U_> 不是服务群集 而是操作系统群集
<U_> 我会打了 谢谢
<chenqisu1> U_: 。。。。我忘记怎么打了
<abinez> seek0515: 猫猫就是喵星人
<abinez> LOL
<seek0515> 没有 
<U_> 我是xchat  你可以打名字开头的几个字母 然后tab按一下 补齐
<U_> 你可以打我电话 我教你
<U_> chenhaixiao, 是这样么？？
<gebjgd> abinez, 你看好什么机器了么
<seek0515> 困死了 眼睛睁不开了 
<abinez> gebjgd: 看了一个下午
<chenqisu> seek0515: 啥
<abinez> 还没看得到那些不用1366的笔记本
<abinez> gebjgd: 后来，就有快递来了，是买的新硬盘到了
<abinez> 我就接着安装系统了
<abinez> 没有去看笔记本了
<gebjgd> abinez, http://detail.zol.com.cn/notebook_advSearch/subcate16_1_p13569_3_1__1.html#showc
<^k^> gebjgd ... ⇪ 最便宜笔记本电脑高级搜索-ZOL中关村在线
<abinez> ？？？
<gebjgd> abinez, 安装什么系统  ubuntu也用安装？
<abinez> 我看到1366的分辨率立马就K掉
<abinez> 不管它的神码配置
<abinez> gebjgd: 嗯，安装Ubuntu
<abinez> 64位的
<gebjgd> abinez, ubuntu直接一路next就安装完了  有什么可安装的 
<abinez> 我原来是用的32位，超级不爽
<iMadper|ntring> jiero: 刚出去了.
<abinez> gebjgd: 你不懂，我的机器没有那么容易安装
<abinez> 没有可用的光驱
<gebjgd> abinez, usb就装了
<abinez> 手上有的启动U盘无法引导启动
<abinez> 那个U盘是12.10的
<abinez> 在我的机子上无法引导，在别的机器上就可以
<abinez> 怪事
<gebjgd> abinez, 我给你的页面就是所有的1920x1080的机器
<abinez> 所以我需要重新制作一个64位的启动U盘
<abinez> 哦
<abinez> 好的，我去看看
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu开发自己的包格式和安装程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=435402 Canonical开发者 正在开发自己的软件包格式和安装程序 ，补充而不是替代Debian的软件包管理工具apt/dpkg。新的软件包格式和安装程序仅用于新发行的软件包，也就是运行在Ubuntu Phone/Tablet上的第三方应用，其最主要特性是应
<abinez> gebjgd: 怎么是15的啊
<abinez> 都是大家伙
<abinez> 我要小的14.1这样
<abinez> 笔记本不能太庞大了
<gebjgd> abinez, 15的用full hd？
<abinez> 估计要买水果了
<gebjgd> abinez, 你真有钱  你真有傻的 
<abinez> 别的牌子都没有16：10的
<gebjgd> abinez, 用linux的用毛苹果
<abinez> 这些牌子都没有16：10的屏幕啊
<abinez> 都是坑爹的16：9
<gebjgd> abinez, 对于我来说无所谓  我只关心分辨率
<abinez> 16：10才是完美的屏幕比例
<jiero> 。
<gebjgd> abinez, 擦  德国这边好贵
<jiero> 没有比例最好
<jiero> abinez: 所以那个google眼镜就行了
<Yellow> 4：3
<U_> 169
<abinez> gebjgd: 我找到这款符合我的要求
<abinez> 水果的
<abinez> http://detail.zol.com.cn/notebook/index348882.shtml
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 【苹果MacBook Pro ME662CH/A】报价_参数_图片_论坛_Apple MacBook Pro（ME662CH/A）苹果笔记本电脑报价-ZOL中关村在线
<gebjgd> abinez, 我对苹果的不做任何评价
<gebjgd> abinez, 从来不看
<U_> macthosh
<abinez> 买笔记本的时候，看到 1366×768 这个配置数据时，大多数人可能已经烂熟于心了，甚至开始已经有抵制情绪
<gebjgd> abinez, 擦  按照汇率 欧洲更便宜
<abinez> gebjgd: 你见过32寸的液晶电视分辨率是1366的么？
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 在超市里的家电专柜都是这样的液晶电视
<abinez> 超级便宜
<gebjgd> abinez, 傻子才买
<abinez> 买的人多了去
<abinez> 欢天喜地的呢
<U_> 50是1920好像
<U_> 1080p
<U_> 我家是
<gebjgd> DELL Inspiron 15R 2013 Notebook mit Core i5, 8GB, 1000GB, HD 7670M und FULL-HD Display
<gebjgd> 649欧 相当于5300软民币
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 装了ATI闭源驱动，如何在N卡PC上自动切换成开源驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=435405 我在移动硬盘上安装了ubuntu 12.0.4，并且安装了ATI官方驱动。 现在我把移动硬盘接到另外一台N卡的电脑上，开机不显示登陆界面，只显示背景图。 请教，如何才能够开机自动检测显卡且没有安装闭源
<abinez> gebjgd: 快递过来
<abinez> 把你家的本本快递过来
<gebjgd> abinez, 你想的美
<gebjgd> abinez, 交出2000元
<abinez> 恩
<gebjgd> abinez, 我就给你
<abinez> 好的
<gebjgd> abinez, 交出2000欧元
<abinez> 才2K
<abinez> 太划算了
<abinez> 你快递过来把
<abinez> 给你2K5
<gebjgd> abinez, 钱到发货
<abinez> ？？？
<abinez> 从来都是货到付款
<abinez> RMB哦
<abinez> 不是OYUN
<gebjgd> abinez, 我这里不用软民逼
<gebjgd> abinez, 所以我说元就是欧元
<abinez> 给你老爸老妈用哇
<gebjgd> abinez, 不给  自己用 他们有nexus 10
<abinez> 你跟我说的，所以是RMB
<gebjgd> abinez, 我说的都是欧元
<gebjgd> abinez, 笨蛋
<abinez> 。。。
<abinez> 木有O元
<gebjgd> abinez, 你不是要买笔记本么
<abinez> en 
<abinez> 要得
<abinez> 要买
<gebjgd> abinez, 别买msi
<abinez> 为什么别买微星？
<gebjgd> abinez, 不好
<abinez> 有什么猫腻么：？
<gebjgd> abinez, 键盘不给力
<abinez> 哦
<abinez> 这样啊
<abinez> 那哪一个牌子的键盘比较给力啊“”
<abinez> 现在都是流行巧克力键盘了
<gebjgd> abinez, 巧克力键盘就是渣
<abinez> ？
<seek0515> 什么键盘好点啊？
<gebjgd> abinez, acer的还好， 最好的是tp的 其次是联想的
<abinez> 看来要去momo看哪家的键盘手感比较舒服
<abinez> TP的就是联想一家的么
<abinez> 不就是联想的牌子么
<abinez> 在我看来，TP=联想
<gebjgd> tp是tp  联想 是联想
<abinez> 反正老板就是联想的
<abinez> 联想是TP的东家
<seek0515> 晕了
<seek0515> 我也是认为一家的 
<abinez> 当然了，你可以这样认为，TP的定位比较高端一点
<abinez> 联想那个lovono低端地摊货
<abinez> 联想的工业设计好烂
<abinez> 一个子就是丑
<abinez> 毫无美感可言
<sacrificetofree> i am back
<seek0515> 郁闷腰疼啊
<abinez> //
<seek0515> 不知道怎么好好的疼了 
<riaqn> 新人报到
<chenqisui> sacrificetofree, 谁让你站着说话了
<seek0515> 。。。。
<chenqisui> sacrificetofree,  lol
<seek0515> 网速真慢 
<seek0515> 100kb
<seek0515> 草
<seek0515> chinanet 真恶心 
<seek0515> 限速了 
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • adobe reader 打开一次后 就打不开了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=435409 adobe reader 打开一次后 就打不开了 怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 leoyanger — 2013-05-09 21:06
<riaqn> 用foxitreader吧
<jiero> 没人么。
<jiero> savage 2 也是最低效果才能玩。
<jiero> 不过没贴图错误，Intel HD2000算好了。
<roylez_> jiero: 你用chrome？
<jiero> roylez_: 不用
<jiero> roylez_: 我发过无数黑chrome的帖子——因为那东西从来就没稳定过。。。
<roylez_> jiero: .好人
<roylez_> jiero: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/8e97018agw1e4ia6fx4w4j20ta0hs417.jpg
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • Fcitx - 小企鹅输入法在UbuntuKylin Raring下的安装与使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=435417 http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukylin/forum ... ad&tid=185 统计信息: 发表于 由 kobe hunan — 2013-05-09 21:44
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。我有时用Chromium——免得firefox总是记录我的过去。。。
 * jiero 注意到了chromium的扩展。。。感觉一无是处。
<roylez_> jiero: 有插件自动删除老的历史，也有插件让google搜索不能记录你的搜索
<jiero> roylez_:  哦。不能都删了啊。
<roylez_> jiero: 30天以前的删掉呗
 * jiero 觉得那是个人习惯不同
<jiero> roylez_: Drcaonian 太不要脸了。。。厚甲的法师。
<roylez_> jiero: 有道理，我可以玩玩
<roylez_> jiero: 成长太低了啊
<jiero> roylez_: 和人类一致但是慢。
<jiero> roylez_: 不过wizard到了7级再开窍就够了。
<btbear> £¿
<seek0515> 什么游戏啊
<btbear> 晕
<btbear> 为什么是乱码？
<roylez_> btbear: 我能看到，你不是用的utf8
<roylez_> btbear: 丫windows下登进来的吧
<btbear> 好了
<btbear> 刚用的gb2312
<btbear> 是win7呢
<btbear> 嘎嘎
<roylez_> seek0515: crawl
<btbear> 这东西可以私聊吗？
<btbear> 刚玩这东西
<btbear> 不知道怎么玩呢
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • Kubuntu13.04玩不转阿 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=435421 从ubuntu转过来的，装好之后桌面啥都没有，折腾一个多小时才弄成中文，不容易阿，现在有点还是没搞清楚，打开的窗口最小化以后到哪里去了？能否添加一个面板类似windows的任务栏吗？最小化以后就找不出来了 --------------------------------
<jiero> 论坛维护
<roylez_> jiero: 渣渣
<roylez_> jiero: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/218533
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 网友投稿：口腔护理系列之二 牙膏（进口篇）_优惠_口腔护理_什么值得买
<devilyuan> 都没怎么有人在用这个
<jiero> roylez_: 美人你好
<jiero> roylez: 现在终极斧子对单威力大减，选错了武器了。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教个问题：提示.purple不是目录是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=435422 就这个purple目录不是目录。其它的目录都是目录…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 hlsq — 2013-05-09 22:20
<jiero> roylez:   4 basilisks, 3 hell hounds, 3 hydras, 3 manticores, 3 hippogriffs, 2 griffons and a fire drake come into view.z
<jiero>  A hydra, a manticore, a hippogriff and a fire drake come into view.
<jiero> great
<jiero> 新 lair 8
<abinez> gfrog: 鸡哇
<abinez> momo
<abinez> ofan: 
<abinez> 早
<abinez> 奔溃啊
<Guest17996> hello
<Guest17996> anyone
<Guest17996> ?
<U-> HAHA
<^k^> Guest17996:点点点.  23:53 
<U-> i am back
<U-> who s ^k^
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-41-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 25 03:28:09 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-05-03 trunk 40564) [i686-linux] 
<U-> why
<U-> so namy people here
<U-> d
<U-> 不该
<feiyin> 没人说话么 ?  
<zdc> 怎样显示用户列表
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] /？
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] /?
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] /list
<abinez> ////
<abinez> test
<^k^> abinez:点点点.  01:52 
<abinez> 怎么没见一个人在线哇
<abinez> 都到哪里去了？
<abinez> 正在下载debian7
<abinez> Ubuntu13.04在虚拟机上太慢了
<abinez> 差点跑不动了
<andyhuzhill> hi
<^k^> andyhuzhill:点点点.  02:01 
<andyhuzhill> 今天换成了debian7.0用起来很不错哦哦
<abinez> andyhuzhill: 我正在安装
<abinez> 赞一个先
<abinez> 非常的酷
<abinez> debian7非常的酷
<abinez> 早知道我就在硬盘上安装这个系统来用了
<abinez> 太牛了
<abinez> 这个
<alvin_rxg> 这个系统怎么牛了？
<Pudge> 哪里酷了。。gnome酷么。
<knownbad> 因为2-3年后终于正式发布了。
<knownbad> 连Centos也比不上。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看到billiger.de上最便宜的一个高清分辨率的笔记本 600欧元整
<debianz> 哇
<debianz> 我回来啦 
<debianz> 太酷了
<debianz> debian7
<abinez> gebjgd: 在啊？
<lqi> gebjgd: http://www.billiger.de/show/produkt/341576732-DELL-Inspiron-15R-5521-0361.htm ?
<^k^> lqi ... ⇪ DELL Inspiron 15R (5521-0361) bei billiger.de - Preisvergleich mit TÜV-Zertifikat
<gebjgd> lqi, 恩恩
<lqi> gebjgd: 没准还可以试试hackintosh
<gebjgd> lqi, 用linux就够了 要毛mac os
<lqi> 呵呵，忘了，这里是linux的channel
<gebjgd> 烂苹果 没有必要使用
<lqi> 不过每次看到1366x768的屏，就想吐...
<gebjgd> lqi, 这年头高分屏幕是必备了
<lqi> 太高了，也不好，眼睛受罪，我现在看的是1920x1200, 17"，还是retina好些
<gebjgd> lqi, 对苹果的东西不感兴趣  我用的是tp t520 表示对retina屏幕没有任何概念  分辨率够了就行了
<lqi> retina, fusion drive这些技术点，都很不错的
<gebjgd> lqi, 没用 眼睛感觉不到
<lqi> retina，用iphone, ipad都可以看到的
<lqi> 看过就不会回头了
<gebjgd> lqi, 用苹果的人就是XX
<gebjgd> lqi, 我是果黑
<lqi> 这和黑不黑没关系，要承认的一些亮点
<lqi> 一味的黑粉都没什么意义
<gebjgd> lqi, 系统太差
<gebjgd> lqi, 另外硬件售价太高 没有任何亮点
<gebjgd> lqi, 不是一味的黑  是有原因的黑
<lqi> 是有原因的一味的黑...
<gebjgd> lqi, 系统3年就可以扔了
<gebjgd> lqi, 硬件难看不说 还特别贵
<gebjgd> lqi, 键盘手感太差
<gebjgd> lqi, 宁愿继续用tp
<lqi> 键盘还可以吧。除了retina的屏，可以玩玩黑苹果，就是有点受虐
<gebjgd> lqi, 键盘和tp的没法比
<gebjgd> lqi, 谁用macos啊  那烂系统
<lqi> 用过tp，不一样的风格
<gebjgd> lqi, 一不能滚动 系统过了3年就是废物了  都没法继续用了
<lqi> 3年什么意思？硬件，软件？
<gebjgd> lqi, mac也就是给小白用用 或者所谓做设计的人 
<gebjgd> lqi, 软件
<lqi> 现在osx一年就升级一次了
<gebjgd> lqi, 老的osx不升级就没法用新的软件
<lqi> 不过话说回来，能把软硬件一起做的，现在也只有apple一家了
<gebjgd> lqi, apple都已经是无头的苍蝇了 
<lqi> 商业社会，继续为老平台维护软件很费力费钱的
<gebjgd> lqi, 没几年蹦头了
<lqi> 但利润率还是高android很多的，如果败了，也只是败给自己
<lqi> android的手机碎片化太严重了
<gebjgd> lqi, 碎片化不怕  就怕街机肾5
<gebjgd> lqi, 用iphone太丢人了
<lqi> 买了android手机，装个GMail应用还得rooting或者刷机，更丢人吧，hehe
<gebjgd> lqi, gmail应用为什么要root？
<gebjgd> lqi, 机器自带了
<lqi> 中国的行货...
<gebjgd> lqi, 对自己的手机有完全的掌控才是正常的吧
<gebjgd> lqi, 那是天朝特色 垬导致的
<lqi> 这种掌控宁可不要，类似了
<lqi> 累死了
<gebjgd> lqi, 垬的问题 
<lqi> 不说gfw，说“垬”...
<knownbad> gfw = 官方网。
<lqi> ...
<lqi> 还有这解释。垬怎么念？
<^k^>  05:27
<debianz> 早
<debianz> 各位
<debianz> 真是生气啊
<debianz> debian7的网络管理器神奇
<debianz> 奇葩
<debianz> 在debian系统中浏览网页真的很安逸
<debianz> test
<^k^> debianz:点点点.  07:45 
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-10
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04发布！Ubuntu各大分支版本功能介绍及下载地址 —— 您所需要的也正需要您的支持 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=437262 Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) 4月25日最新发布！ 官方下载地址一： （Unity桌面版和服务器版ISO光盘映像，文件大小约700~800M，支持x86架构处理器的i386、amd64、mac） http://releases.ub
<^k^> untu.com/13.04/ 网易镜像下载： http://mirrors.163.com/ …
<kingbo> 大神们起床了。。。。。。。
<debianz> 大婶就早起来了
<debianz> 大神都在睡觉
<kingbo> 呃，上班干活，少说多干。。。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问下各位的usb3.0工作正常吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=437266 小弟用了段时间的ubuntu，前几天装了个kylin，但是发现USB3.0没用了，传输速度就跟2.0的一样，请问是怎么个情况呢，该怎么修复？ 烦请各位朋友帮下忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 sdwzzx — 2013-05-10 8:31
<kingbo> raspberry pi用img的boot分区引导U盘上的root分区加载成功。。。。。。
<kingbo> 怎么才能把2G的rpi img中的引导块和boot分区导入到128M的SD卡中呢，求大神赐教
<kingbo> raspberry pi已经把我32G的sd卡，损坏成3G的了，Ｕ盘的root分区也极不稳定，这玩意儿这么吃盘？是电压不稳定么？
<iGoogle> http://tankr.net/s/medium/UEIF.jpg
<kingbo> iGoogle: 这嘴要命
<caiyue> 大家好啊
<caiyue> 新手来报道了
<^k^> caiyue:点点点.  09:09 
<kingbo> 对于把大镜像单分区dd到小硬盘，我想把镜像写入大硬盘后，删除其它分区，然后dd到镜像，这个小镜像dd小硬盘是不是就能实现？
<kingbo> roylez: 大神，这个可行不，会不会损坏引导区?
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<MeaCulpa> morning
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<imtxc> gfrog: MeaCulpa 早
<imtxc> iGoogle: 早
<iGoogle> 今天去井冈山旅游。有谁去过。
<iGoogle> 有江西的没。
<imtxc> 红色旅游啊…… 入dang了？
<iGoogle> 红色旅游，有红衣女没
<imtxc> 国内不叫红衣女嘛
<iGoogle> 青楼？
<imtxc> 恩
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34645
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Solidot | Ubuntu开发自己的包格式和安装程序
<iGoogle> 上次去庐山，没楼。
<imtxc> 为什么我吧 urxvt 配置 shading 之后， 成了这样呢 http://imagebin.org/257155
<iGoogle> urxvt丢了算了吧。
<imtxc> 庐山的楼用不是咱们用的
<iGoogle> 尴尬的
<iGoogle> 商业社会，庐山啥不能？
<iGoogle> 没找到
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34648
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Solidot | 诺基亚发布待机48天的触摸屏手机
<imtxc> 。。。
<onlylove> NOKIA这手机不错啊
<imtxc> 我配置的字体只在 urxvt 里面按照我的意思起作用。。。
<onlylove> 居然是热拔sim的
<iGoogle> S40
<imtxc> onlylove: 新闻bot
<onlylove> 热拔sim……听起来挺好玩的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34647
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Solidot | 西部数据的混合硬盘技术只支持Windows
<iGoogle> 不能语音拨号的手机，都不要
<onlylove> 语言拨号……android没问题吧……
<onlylove> 貌似iphone也没问题
<iGoogle> 至少没
<iGoogle> s40有问题？
<imtxc> roylez: 乃的 urxvt 配置 shading 背景图片没有问题么？ 颜色好奇怪
<onlylove> s40没试过啊
<onlylove> 说起来西部数据那个硬盘……是不是以后只考虑希捷的盘了
<imtxc> onlylove: ssd 便宜下来之前不换硬盘
<onlylove> imtxc: 可以换高速的……我在考虑要不要把5400的换成7200的
<iGoogle> imtxc: 铁氧体
<imtxc> onlylove: 别换
<onlylove> 不过对希捷的盘一直不是很放心，
<onlylove> imtxc: 为毛
<iGoogle> 转速高点，有啥意思嘛
<imtxc> onlylove: 笔记本的话 那个噪音和发热你会受不了
<onlylove> 读取速度快啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 快不了多少
<onlylove> imtxc: 快一点也是快
<imtxc> onlylove: 我有两块7200的 现在还是用 SSD + 5400 的
<onlylove> imtxc: 而且我用过高速硬盘的笔记本，没啥感觉
<onlylove> imtxc: 把7200借我用几天
<imtxc> onlylove: 可以
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥牌子的
<imtxc> onlylove: 忘记了。。。。。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 闲置很久了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你自己的硬盘你不知道啥牌子的
<imtxc> onlylove: 因为有一个西数的 一个希捷的  有一个在移动硬盘盒子里面 ，我不确定在外面的是哪一个了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • BuluoOS 2.0.1 x86_64 KDE4.10.2版本于2013年05月09号发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=437268 BuluoOS 2.0.1 x86_64 KDE4.10.2版本于2013年05月09号发布 1. 主要更动： 1.1) 升级如下软件: linux-3.8.12(补丁方式升级) mesa-9.1.2(补丁方式升级) systemd-203 xorg-server-1.14.1 1.2) 添加图形化系统安装程序buluoos-installer，有图
<^k^> 有真相： 2. 系统DVD光盘下载地址:（下载 …
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，那算啦，老硬盘我比较喜欢日立
<imtxc> 不算老硬盘吧，买了一年过点儿
<imtxc> 日立读写速度能到多少
<imtxc> 7200的
<onlylove> 有评测啊……日立的盘稳定些，噪音什么的都还好
<onlylove> imtxc: 我用过上个笔记本的硬盘是希捷的……那硬盘不知道有啥毛病……反正……
<imtxc> 反正我觉得7200发热噪音都太大了
<imtxc> 得不偿失
<onlylove> 西部数据一直没啥好印象
<onlylove> 日立这一被收购……难道要买东芝……
<iGoogle> rp好。啥牌子的没管过，重来没出数据问题。
<iGoogle> bs onlylove
<onlylove> iGoogle: bs回去
<imtxc> bs onlylove ++
<onlylove> imtxc: bs我的单身的都找不到妹子
<iGoogle> 现代社会，工业化的。啥硬盘还不正常就出厂？
<imtxc> onlylove: 我喜欢 roylez 和 gfrog 和 cherrt 和 破马 和 imadper
<iGoogle> 。
<gfrog> imtxc: 死基滚粗
<iGoogle> 啥情结
<imtxc> gfrog: momo
<onlylove> iGoogle: 出厂没问题，那为啥还那么多硬盘出问题
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你中抢了
<gfrog> iGoogle: 唉，不慎哪
<iGoogle> onlylove: nnnd 真没遇过有问题的
<imtxc> gfrog: 把你的 .Xresources 给我抄抄
<gfrog> imtxc: 貌似是空的。
<onlylove> iGoogle: 我是修电脑的，各种零件都给换过
<imtxc> iGoogle: 神的也给抄一下
<iGoogle> imtxc: 现在谁还配置这哦
<imtxc> iGoogle: 颜色别扭。。。
<onlylove> iGoogle: 电源，主板 cpu 内存，硬盘
<iGoogle> onlylove: 苦命的维修工啊。
<iGoogle> imtxc: 没了
<imtxc> ... 
<onlylove> iGoogle: 只要是电脑里面有的零件，我就换过
<onlylove> iGoogle: 不是能出厂就没问题么
<iGoogle> ● ll .Xresources 
<iGoogle> lrwxrwxrwx 1 eexp eexp 33 11月 11 21:53 .Xresources -> /home/eexp/bin/config/.Xresources
<iGoogle> 红色的ln imtxc
<iGoogle> onlylove: 能出厂的，当然没问题
<imtxc> iGoogle: 好吧
<iGoogle> fcc啥的机制在哪里啊。
<onlylove> iGoogle: 解释下希捷的固件门
<onlylove> iGoogle: 大批量的哦
<iGoogle> 这么不相信工业标准。。
<MeaCulpa> http://photo.weibo.com/2709577332/wbphotos/large/photo_id/3576194496306772?refer=weibofeedv5
<iGoogle> 这事件都不知道
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 新浪微博登录
<caiyue> exit
<iGoogle> 和三聚氰胺类似？ onlylove
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imm.io/15o29.jpeg
<imtxc> 次哦
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw690/a180de74gw1e4ihd8xzg5j20c83qnh85.jpg  直接发这种多好
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我不懂怎么弄
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: sina有静态链接？
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: ..
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 有的，在图片上右击复制链接  这种不用登陆就能看
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: sina有这个服务？
<MeaCulpa> 没找到
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 基席的多噜里的图片都是这种链接。。
<iGoogle> web都有这吧
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你为什么喜欢破马？
<iGoogle> 说说
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不会用
<imtxc> iGoogle: 因为它摸起来舒服
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 没看到哪里有
<iGoogle> 你摸过谁哦。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: http://photo.weibo.com/2709577332/wbphotos/large/photo_id/3576194496306772?refer=weibofeedv5  右击， copy image url
<MeaCulpa> 哦，看到了
<MeaCulpa> 擦，烂新浪
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 把乃的 .Xresources 给我抄抄。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 小弟不才，没有.Xresources
 * imtxc 我太弱了 不配置这个终端的字体很丑陋啊
<onlylove> http://dreamkeeper.com.cn/2010/01/repair-the-firmware-problem-of-seagate.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ BIOS不识别硬盘，DIY解决希捷固件门（图解） - 梦想守望者 - Karif's Blog
<Guest32972> 谁在呢
<MeaCulpa> 哦.Xresources原来是用xdm才有的
 * MeaCulpa startx党...
<yuxans> MeaCulpa: +1
<if_else> MeaCulpa: ~/.Xdefaults 其他地方都有啊
<MeaCulpa> if_else: Xdefaults当然有，和Xresource一样？
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40373/vim-7-4-plan
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Vim 7.4 计划已公布，具体发布时间待定 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 一样的东西
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 除了 debian 需要 ln -s ~/.Xdefaults ~/.Xresources 其他的 distro 都只用 ~/.Xdefaults
<MeaCulpa> if_else: o
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 恩，很久不用其他的了
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，你还真是 startx 党？
<imtxc> ............. startx debain 党
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 不管什么distro都是startx党
<onlylove> 我瞅瞅去……
<onlylove> 昨天不知道为啥，haproxy装不上
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 13.04 无线无法上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=437271 昨天晚上装了 Ubuntu 13.04 。用的无线网络，安装的时候还用无线下载安装了更新。安装完成之后，连接上无线，但就是无法上网。ping的时候只能ping通本机的ip，网关ping不通，ifconfig了一下，dns、网关、ip都是正确的。
<^k^> 有木有人知道这个问题呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuz …
<onlylove> 难道wheezy里面没有……
<imtxc> .Xdefaults 也一样吧 MeaCulpa iGoogle 
<imtxc> onlylove: 我没有 .Xdefaults
<imtxc> o 有，空的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我应该也没有那个
<onlylove> 其实我想说……我俩都没有……
<iGoogle> 这2个一样的啊。.xdefaults是老机制
<iGoogle> vte天下了。不要折腾这些嘛
<iGoogle> 基本.Xdefaults就设置一个xterm的字体。或者dpi
<iGoogle> 或者cursor
<iGoogle> 大概就没了
<onlylove> 哦……那我应该没有那东西……
<onlylove> 连xinitrc都没有
<onlylove> 不知道系统把那初始化文件扔哪里去了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: http://dpaste.com/1132138/
<MeaCulpa> 这是我Xdefaults
<MeaCulpa> 没啥特别的
<onlylove> 应该都在etc/X11里面了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 你用 urxvt?
<iGoogle> 蛋疼的酷胖哦
<iGoogle> 这么多颜色
<iGoogle> 真不如直接xterm-256
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/257160
<onlylove> 看Xsession文件的话，debian 应该是.Xresources
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，我找到之前怎么判断读取 ~/.Xresource 还是 ~/.Xdefaults 的地方了
<if_else> MeaCulpa: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/209144
<if_else> MeaCulpa: /etc/X11/Xsession
<imtxc> if_else: gdm吧这是
<onlylove> imtxc: 一样的
<if_else> imtxc: 其他的 DM grep 一下就行了
<if_else> imtxc: /etc/gdm/Xsession
<onlylove> imtxc: 我这边是/etc/X11/Xsession
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 贤弟，愚兄/etc/X11下面没这个
<imtxc> ..............
<MeaCulpa> 擦，挫了
<MeaCulpa> if_else: ~
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，～什么意思，，，
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问为什么，我只打开1个程序，下面的面板上出现3个对应的图标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=437275 如附件的图所示， 比如打开1个终端，底下的任务栏上，一下子在出现了3个终端的图标。。。 请问怎么解决啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 josling — 2013-05-10 10:05
<iGoogle> 。。称兄道弟的了。
<iGoogle> 有基
<imtxc> 有
<imtxc> 你们为什么都用 URxvt.fading 呢 透明之后 wallpaper 的图片会很难看啊
<imtxc> s/fading/shading
<onlylove> 不一样的distr
<imtxc> http://imagebin.org/257155  onlylove 像这样 一圈一圈的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我用wallpaper看图片的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 兄
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 看图片必须wallpaper, 否则多累
<imtxc> 好办法
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] wallpaper这个是软件还是网站？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿
 * akong  http://www.ubuntukylin.com/community.html   
<akong> Ubuntu and UbuntuKylin 13.04 release party
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<onlylove> 中科院那地方我就不知道怎么去，虽然我在融科上过班
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu 12.10 使用vbox安装win7失败，求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=437277 问题1 ，ubuntu 中的vbox使用的iso镜像对格式有什么要求么？是不是支持所有的iso？ 问题2 ，在vbox中指定虚拟光盘之前，需要对iso进行什么操作么？例如是不是要先将iso 加载成虚拟光盘？我知道在win中使用vbox是
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> 发现一个免费购物商城。
<jiero> roylez:  适合你的 - 免费购物。
<jusss> onlylove: .
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 给个安全可靠的分区工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=437282 用不同的分区工具，看到的分区信息是不一样的。有一个叫做什么diskgen???的，提示分区表错误。点击修复，但却不能修复。使用一个叫做ddpt的玩意，修复后，发现原来的ext4分区没有了，成了空闲区域。 使用windows7的磁盘管
<^k^> 理，可以正确识别扩展分区上的ntfs分区。并且linux-swa …
<onlylove> jusss: 你又肿么了
<jusss> onlylove: maxdos如果现在写进了mbr，然后我再把grub写mbr，maxdos就没了吧
<onlylove> jusss: 我没试过啊，不知道啊
<jusss> onlylove: 就是更换bootloader
<onlylove> jusss: 没准grub2会保留你的maxdos
<jusss> onlylove: 分区的boot sector指的是primary还是logic
<onlylove> jusss: 都有吧……不过一般的是pri
<jusss> onlylove: 据说系统会在每个分区的boot sector写bootloader
<onlylove> 启动扇区……
<jusss> onlylove: 难道我要当小白鼠把grub写mbr看能引导win或maxdos？
<onlylove> jusss: 我反正不会写，你要写你就写，你有这方面的需求
<jusss> onlylove: 又没找到maxdos引导grub之类的文章
<onlylove> jusss: 你正好写一篇
<jusss> onlylove: 虽然maxdos据说基于grub4dos
<jusss> onlylove: …
<u-> hi
<u-> 你们好
<^k^> u-:点点点.  11:53 
<u-> 这是freenode web
<u-> ^k^: 
<u-> hi
<^k^> u-, .. 休息一下 ..  11:54 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 远程连接到ubuntu无法输入d http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=437284 办公室电脑使用ubuntu 13.04 桌面版，安装xrdp。在家里通过windows到远程桌面连接及Mac的远程桌面连接工具连接后一切功能正常，除了输入d。 主要一按 d ，所有桌面到窗口都会最小化到任务栏。 网上搜了很久，基本方法都所在系统
<^k^> 设置 - 键盘 -快捷键 中修改“隐藏所有正常窗口”为 …
<lingshu> 有人吗？
<^k^> lingshu:点点点.  12:25 
<lingshu> 那位筒子有Y500NT－ISE这款本本么
<iGoogle> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/bd6bfb01jw1e4j086rxdgj20go0d53z4.jpg MeaCulpa
<lingshu> 那位筒子有Y500NT－ISE这款本本么
<roylez> jiero: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-D_369WdQU
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Top 15 Roguelikes for Beginners and Experts Alike - YouTube
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 老图
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://teleglitch.com/index.php?page=demo
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ TELEGLITCH
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个不错，还有Linux版
<MeaCulpa> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/62f87eb4jw1e4j3pt7ozrj20c50dt0ti.jpg
<MeaCulpa> 射击游戏？
<MeaCulpa> youtube慢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: rouguelike射击
<MeaCulpa> en, 80块钱
<MeaCulpa> 我编译一个看看
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，直接跑得
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛demo是全屏俄大
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 一本满足？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: ?
<MeaCulpa> 没法玩，Linux版本只能全屏
<onlylove> 没有config?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: FTL也可以试试
<jiero> roylez MeaCulpa  nyfair  都是高手你们。
 * jiero 也就玩玩 savage xr 和 savage 2了。
 * jiero 想要实验 savage 2最高特效intel显卡能跑不。
<skraito> anyone wanna join our whitehat hackers team channel ##0x71 ?
<jiero> roylez:  doomrl ---
<jiero> roylez:  古老的 射击类rogue  http://goblinhack.sourceforge.net/
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Goblin Hack
<jiero> roylez: 当时玩 很不错的
<MeaCulpa> ,,,
<MeaCulpa> ET
<MeaCulpa> linux 射击游戏大作有的是，不需要roguelike
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  double fine bundle 看了吗。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 这个啊 http://www.doublefine.com/brutallegend/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Brütal Legend - Now on PC
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 国际空间站完全放弃Windows XP：改用Linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=437286 Code: 一直以来，国际空间站（ISS）中的宇航员们使用的都是Windows XP，现在，国际空间站终于决定放弃Windows XP，转而采用Linux。 据外媒ExtremeTech报道，NASA（美国宇航局）和联合太空联盟（United Space Alliance）决定不
<jiero> roylez MeaCulpa: 这个怎么看都很酷，买来玩玩。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我现在有开哦过你都去网游了
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 第二次看不懂 Meaculpa说纯汉语。
<imtxc> jiero: 那是黑话
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<MeaCulpa> scim比较挫
<MeaCulpa> 玩10年前的网游，感觉自己又年轻
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 老玩这种roguelike会线老
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40381/ubuntu-sdk-apps-to-get-own-package-format?p=1#comments
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 开发自己的包格式和安装程序 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。这是什么逻辑
<imtxc> .quit
<jiero> http://torrents.humblebundle.com/the_binding_of_isaac_wrath_of_the_lamb-linux.tar.gz.torrent
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 用win98你会觉得你更年轻
<jiero> roylez MeaCulpa  http://torrents.humblebundle.com/the_binding_of_isaac_wrath_of_the_lamb-linux.tar.gz.torrent
<jiero> 玩小孩玩的游戏。你们都可以和孩子一起玩了。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 怎么还用scim
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 其他的不会
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃。为啥。
<onlylove> jiero: 实际上一样
<MeaCulpa> 没为啥，不会就是不会
<jiero> onlylove: 什么意思？
<onlylove> jiero: 找个借口
<onlylove> jiero: 搜狗输入法和谷歌输入法差距很大么
<jiero> onlylove: 不觉得
<onlylove> jiero: 那scim和ibus差别很大么
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • to notice one thing that's different about your walk - an em http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=437287 絶賛販売中 逸品 素晴らしい新品種類 公式専売店 新た モコモコ 素晴らしい 上品 軽量感 スポーツシューズ スニーカーニューバランス 華麗登場 最人気 明るい かいきんしゃつ オリジナル レザー 海外セレ
<jiero> onlylove: 比平台没意思吧。。。
<jiero> onlylove: mac的搜狗和windows的搜狗有很大差别么。
<onlylove> jiero: 实际上我没有比平台，因为我两个都用过，没啥感觉
<nyfair> 搜狗太大了啊
<onlylove> jiero: linux的输入法有他的特殊性，而且，在win下面，搜狗和谷歌是两个东西
<jiero> nyfair: 和qq的差不多
<nyfair> 没吧，企鹅的10M都不到，搜狗30+
<bainily> 为什么不用云输入法
<onlylove> 搜狗的皮肤，词库，广告……
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我看到Steam的游戏就恶心
<jiero> nyfair: 安装完了，企鹅的会有50MB，搜狗60MB
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 所以，买Humble Bundle，都可以不绑定
<nyfair> jiero: 我现在用企鹅的拼音纯净版，然后再加个五笔86的单字词库
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 看到steam觉得恶心+1
<onlylove> 搜狗的特点是……卡……
<jiero> onlylove: 所以我会继续努力，把周围所有的电脑都解放出来。
<nyfair> jiero: 花1美分，直接不绑定
<jiero> nyfair: 。你是混输入？
<jiero> nyfair: 哦。帮我买一个。
<nyfair> jiero: 大部分用拼音，疑难偏字单个的用五笔
<onlylove> 我都用紫光的，紫光有个部首检字程序
<jiero> nyfair: 感觉这里五笔和仓颉输入法差不多
<nyfair> 都是习惯啊
<nyfair> 仓颉和拼音的习惯差不多啊
<jiero> 哦
<onlylove> 所以结论是，我们居然没有好用的输入法
<nyfair> 这是cjk地区的通病
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我都是3.14美元
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 3.14 美元不够买 /brutallegend/—— 这次。
 * jiero 算了，反正都不玩。。。
 * jiero 2011年之后的humble bundle 根本没看过几个。。。
<MeaCulpa> 小游戏好玩的少
<MeaCulpa> 还是ET给力
<jiero> MeaCulpa: ET也不大好不。。。
<onlylove> 吵吵啥，玩游戏不是，重启，启动windows
<jiero> 为啥windows呢。windows太难看了，不想进去
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Linux游戏有的是
<onlylove> 游戏全屏不就完事了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 也就 1000多。
<jiero> 只不过没时间玩。
<onlylove> 不知道那有几万游戏的windows什么想法
<MeaCulpa> Linux除了游戏还能干别的...Windows我进去就只想着游戏了 :)
<jiero> onlylove: 。除了游泳，你可以去登山，除了这个DVD，还有音乐会。如果限制，还是自己想如何就如何。
<onlylove> jiero: 在帝都，出去就是呼吸pm2.5的，从窗户往外看，天空都是灰色的
<onlylove> jiero: 而且，说实话，没啥好玩的，很多人喜欢去一些soho的夜场，我不喜欢，
<onlylove> jiero: 那里是越晚上越热闹，大概半夜两点最热闹据说
<jiero> onlylove: 和别人成立工作室。
<onlylove> jiero: 成立啥工作室
<MeaCulpa> soho夜场
<jiero> onlylove: 做手工——随意你想做啥
<MeaCulpa> 为啥我看到的是成人工作室
<MeaCulpa> ...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 看soho夜场想多了吧
<MeaCulpa> 北京人生活真丰富
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 没什么意思的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我被拽着去过一次，太吵
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得帝都百姓和高帅富的娱乐差距要远小于魔都
<MeaCulpa> 魔都我等，都是两点一线
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那是因为接触的人群不一样
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我今天领了魔都狗证
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我这边工作的同事也是两点一线的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦，欢迎
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 帝度貌似活动多阿，live house多，夜店百姓去的多
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 魔都屌丝都不知夜店为何物
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 魔都有个叫萌果酱的地方，去过么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 没
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 就是一主题咖啡厅而已……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 典型就是，在魔都找朋友，大家一般是相约吃饭，打牌，帝度就不一样了，泡各种地方
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我没去过咖啡厅，酒吧，club
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那就是了……你没去过根本就
<MeaCulpa> 对，完全不知道是干啥的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那偶尔去次？
<MeaCulpa> 身边人也完全不知道阿
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不去，我知道的唯一娱乐就是吃饭
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 我带你去
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: ... 不吃饭？
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: ...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 吃饭是附属品
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: ...不知道，去哪里？
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 我老家，新天地
<chenqisui> ubuntu 13.04卡死我了
<chenqisui> 机器也好热
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 恩，我小时候倒马桶的地方
<onlylove> 独立显卡？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 现在去不起
<onlylove> 还是驱动不对
<nyfair> chenqisui: 这个channel都是ubuntu黑
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 那我们老家是一起的咯~~
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 是啊，以前日子哭逼啊
<chenqisui> onlylove, ibm t43p 老机器了
<MeaCulpa> 撇条进弄堂，马桶去一大会址道
<chenqisui> onlylove, 以前用elementary 都不会这么卡。
<chenqisui> lol...
<nyfair> 长得好看的人才有青春 不好看的只有大学
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<adam8157> huntxu: bluezd 明天去么
<tomxb> en
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 是这样么。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 我看看你的大学好吗
<huntxu> adam8157: 看情況，下午麽？
<jiero> adam8157: 要去哪里高级？
<adam8157> huntxu: http://news.chinaunix.net/opensource/2013/0510/2758265.shtml
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Ubuntu/UbuntuKylin社区发布派对最新海报_开源业界_业界新闻与评论_ChinaUnix
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: 别发这个了。都是被传统教育教傻了的人
<huntxu> adam8157: 好早，如果明天沒事情我就去
<nyfair> alvin_rxg: 传统教育？天朝的教育没啥好黑的，做的够好了
<jiero> nyfair: 是够好了，非常符合实际
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: 所以这教育好的很多人只有大学没有青春？
<adam8157> sigh
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 符合实际啊。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 青春就是在工作上出汗，在家里挂电脑
<nyfair> alvin_rxg: 哈？你上大学的时候没有过青春？
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: 我长得不好看嘛
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。不好看就没青春么。。。我碰到个比你还难看的 —— 不如你难看的 -——
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 大哥……你得知道这句话的来源……他说的青春不是电脑……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 恩。
 * jiero 不知道
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 你去看看《致我们终将逝去的青春》。主题是爱情，不是电脑
<nyfair> 初恋在小学，然后到大学毕业之前就再没青春了。直到大学毕业后有奇怪的东西觉醒了
<MeaCulpa> alvin_rxg: 那种文艺青年片有啥好看
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa: 是不好看。所以不好的都有几个年轻的夫妻离婚了
<jiero> 爱情 - 是我想像不到的东西
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 其实你不应该，在澳洲你不会是很平淡的吧
<MeaCulpa> alvin_rxg: 不是好看不好看的问题，是看了的人说那是他们的青春，然后你发现和你的不搭边，你就有种不爽的感觉
<MeaCulpa> alvin_rxg: 那些北京励志青春片都这样
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa: 本来就不是好看不好看的问题…… =.= 那话不是我说的……
<MeaCulpa> alvin_rxg: 这些片子...你发觉那些人的青春居然是那个样子...然后发觉自己咋和那些完全没关系...
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa: 其实，很多人怕的，就是以后只能找个人『将就』了
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa: 是的嘛，不然怎么会有报道说有人看了之后离婚啦？……
<onlylove> 然后就不将就了
<onlylove> 初恋在小学……太恐怖
<nyfair> 你可能觉得不正常，不过你去看看00后的现状吧
<onlylove> raring ringtail不是热情的浣熊么
<onlylove> 怎么变铆足劲的猫熊了
<palomino|working> 感觉是正在被压缩的猫熊
<onlylove> nyfair: 00后现状太……不敢看，前几天那啥，学灰太狼的，还有那焚尸的
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，分尸
<onlylove> nyfair: 感觉00后真的很牛
<onlylove> palomino|working: 被压缩的……raring么……
<palomino|working> :D
<onlylove> palomino|working: 话说今早上那谁说喜欢你
<palomino|working> ?_?
<onlylove> palomino|working: imtxc
<palomino|working> .....
<imtxc> onlylove: .... palomino|working ....
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我一直很平淡。
<wangwb> ?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我对文化没有兴趣。
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<onlylove> imtxc: [09:34] <imtxc> onlylove: 我喜欢 roylez 和 gfrog 和 cherrt 和 破马 和 imadper
<onlylove> imtxc: 有证据的哦
<imtxc> onlylove: 你不能这样
<jiero> onlylove: 我也说过
<nyfair> onlylove: 好评
<imtxc> onlylove: 他们会吃醋的
<jiero> 。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7下virtualbox不能安装gnome的ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=437291 我的系统是win7 64位家庭普通版，virtualbox是4.2.10版本，原生版本的ubuntu（即gnome桌面的ubuntu）安装完成后，总是显示任务栏的进程加载失败，而且试过其他gnome桌面的Linux，也是这个问题，请问是什么问题？求指导。 统
<^k^> 计信息: 发表于 由 Jun.Suixin — 2013-05-10 14:36
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<imtxc> 神去旅游了
<eexpress> imtxc: 我到你家门口了，赶紧开门。
<imtxc> eexpress: 你不是到井冈山了么
<adam8157> roylez: 桑海宁 侬好
<imtxc> 桑海宁这么难当啊，主席到现在才拿到
<kingbo> ghost 比dd强大。
<eexpress> 我才不去那地方
<eexpress> adam8157: 你又变调了。。
<adam8157> eexpress: 撒子?
<eexpress> nnnnd 南腔北调的蛋蛋。。。。猛
<eexpress> 说山东话好不
<adam8157> eexpress: nani?
<eexpress> 妖怪蛋蛋
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chormium抽风不止！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=437295 通过新立得安装chromium最新版，打开后发现页面不停加载google页面，但一直没显示内容（空白）！地址栏点击右侧的有关设置、关于chromium等内容，仍狂抽不止！因为抽风，所以地址栏也没机会输入新的网址。 我用的是mint，先后用过
<eexpress> 难道今天搞定了啥驱动，这么轻松了
<adam8157> eexpress: 那个当然搞定了
<eexpress> 估计就是改1，2个地方。
<adam8157> eexpress: 你用ubuntu用的这么happy得感谢我
<eexpress> 还折腾半天
<eexpress> 啥驱动，先说说。用到才感谢
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> gfrog: ...........
 * gfrog haojidang==壕基铛==好激荡
<eexpress> 以前我还改过usb-dsl的驱动
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) adam8157
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) imtxc
<roylez> adam8157: 以后你来魔都，请你吃蛤蟆
<adam8157> roylez: 赞
<bluezd> adam8157: 蛤蟆你都吃,口味真重啊
<kingbo> 又是一个周末。。。
<doa> 蛤蟆有毒吧
<eexpress> 坏蛋走了。。
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<eexpress> adam8157: 你有种来搞定xerox cp105b驱动。
<eexpress> 才接一个上海的电话，人妖说话。台湾口音。
<adam8157> eexpress: 那儿都这样
<eexpress> 号称技术员。。。客服
<eexpress> 第一个嗲死，第二个恶心死
<eexpress> 说一个字母，还要确认是3下面的e，是0下面的p。 roylez 你们客服是这样说话的？
<MeaCulpa> 哈哈
<yafeng> 我是乱码不？
<MeaCulpa> 我映像中只有北京的会这样说吧
<Chaos`Eternal> 嗯。。
<MeaCulpa> 说道l说是钩
<MeaCulpa> 说道x说是叉
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你估计也跑不了。乐乐也有点这样说话的
<MeaCulpa> 倒也好，不会搞错
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ...怎么说
<Chaos`Eternal> 我们这块都说 l 是lima, e 是echo, x是x-ray
<eexpress> 被上海的娘娘气息感染了嘛。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你从哪里感到的...
<eexpress> 听乐乐说话啊
<eexpress> 蛋蛋都这样说过
<eexpress> 你问蛋蛋
<MeaCulpa> 上海话大部分都是单音节，根本都是蹦豆子，别人都觉得上海话难听...就你...
<MeaCulpa> 奇葩
<Chaos`Eternal> 嗯，你们这些鞑子口音听惯了的
<eexpress> 我说啥了。
<eexpress> 没说难听和好听啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 当然觉得正宗汉文口音难听
<yafeng> 难道真的是乱码？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 不是阿，我是不知道上海话怎样能说出娘的感觉...
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 电话过来，我听听
<eexpress> 娘娘气息
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我倒是真希望我老婆能有点这柔美的感觉...哎
<eexpress> 你老婆北方的？
<MeaCulpa> 上海的阿
<yafeng> 上海男人说话跟外地差不都
<eexpress> 额。。
<yafeng> 我可以作证
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你显然是看双面胶那种外地人演上海妹子
<yafeng> 因为我在宝钢呆过一阵子
<eexpress> yafeng: 鬼知道你哪里的
<abinez> ee
<yafeng> 哥山东人在天津
<MeaCulpa> 上海话生硬的很，难听...实在听不出娘的感觉
<abinez> eexpress: 你在干嘛呢
<eexpress> yafeng: 呸。蛋蛋都要叫我叔叔。
<abinez> 上海话？
<eexpress> abinez: 扯谈嘛
<Chaos`Eternal> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/b8506283jw1e4iz3w7tlkg2063061x6p.gif
<MeaCulpa> 而且上海话没有敬语，这点很奇葩，没有您
<abinez> 上海话嘛很好听的说
<eexpress> adam8157: 出来。有山东的
<yafeng> 小依大叔？
<eexpress> 台湾上海人？
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 上海话有安啦
<abinez> LOL
<eexpress> 还嗯哼，啊啊的。。。
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 上海话里没有尊称
<yafeng> 看看周立波秀就知道上海味了
<Chaos`Eternal> 尊称是满洲鞑子带来的
<abinez> 正解
<MeaCulpa> Chaos`Eternal: 也许吧
<MeaCulpa> 有道理
<Chaos`Eternal> 单指您 这个词
<eexpress> yafeng: 那周，不就是娘娘腔嘛
<Chaos`Eternal> 汉语里面的尊称可多了
<imtxc> eexpress: 好办法啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=458TLFRkAlk&feature=player_embedded
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Tesla Model S 2013 quick take - YouTube
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我擦你见过周那样的娘？？！！
<eexpress> 乐乐
<abinez> eexpress: 不要人生攻击哇
<imtxc> eexpress: 我一直没有办法说清楚字母 
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 那真是极品~
<Chaos`Eternal> 比满洲人那个您字多多了
<imtxc> 3下面的e  很好
<eexpress> 人妖语气的。 MeaCulpa
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<abinez> imtxc: 我用debian7了
<roylez> palomino|working: 感觉舒服多了
 * imtxc momomomo roylez
<abinez> 比Ubuntu好用多了
<imtxc> abinez: 用 sid 多好
<abinez> 舒服
 * palomino|working 猛揍 roylez 
 * palomino|working 再猛揍 roylez 
 * palomino|working 再三猛揍 roylez 
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 周只是讽刺啥东西的时候才那语气吧...实在是没办法把他那形象和娘联系起来...
<eexpress> 。
<imtxc> palomino|working: roylez 被我mo的舒服多了
<abinez> palomino|working: 你不怕给T
<palomino|working> 怕也没用啊 abinez 
<abinez> ？
<palomino|working> 不如反抗一下
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> palomino|working: 威武
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 忘记。你哪里人
<palomino|working> lol imtxc 
<Chaos`Eternal> 所以北京人是最没资格看不起别人的，满洲人的奴才后代
<imtxc> palomino|working: 别怕，他们现在没op了
<abinez> ？？？
<Chaos`Eternal> 北京方言也没啥可自豪的
<abinez> Chaos`Eternal: ？
<Chaos`Eternal> 不服啊？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我上海人，没见过娘的上海妹子，尼玛上海妹子都凶的要死
<abinez> 咋地？
<imtxc> 方言嘛， 有什么自豪的
<Chaos`Eternal> 我就放群嘲了
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 我有个上海妹子哦
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 那你和乐乐，谁说话更娘
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 不知道，没比较
<eexpress> 。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 下次你来比比
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 那妹子是出口就是我汉子
<eexpress> roylez: 出来比比
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 我妹子出口就是测那...
<eexpress> 下月再过去。比比。nnnd
<MeaCulpa> 恩，来嘛，早点
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 不是出口就啪啪帕么？
<abinez> LOL
<yafeng> MeaCulpa, 说不定你觉得上海妹子凶，是因为本人太娘LOL
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 酷胖，
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 总之，很难找到温柔点的
<abinez> 上海妹子是很彪悍的说
<MeaCulpa> yafeng: 我倒是想...娘不起来，就咱这身段...
<yafeng> adam8157, 山东的？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我倒觉得我家那边妹子温柔多了
<adam8157> yafeng: 是的
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 也许。我一个同学找了一个上海的，说话好冲。。
<yafeng> MeaCulpa, 娘不娘不在体形的^_^
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 上海妹子就怕自己嫁给loser了
<imtxc> adam8157: 您的身份证儿是北京的么？
<abinez> FREEBSD以前不是发布了9.0了么
<adam8157> imtxc: hell not
<imtxc> roylez: 温拿西  桑害淫
<abinez> 怎么现在还有FREEBSD8.4RC3发布呢？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 越是怕，越是嫁loser
<eexpress> 我刚才应该录音的。忘记这了。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<yafeng> freebsd进步太慢了，并且在学linux
<nyfair> archbsd如何？
<imtxc> adam8157: why hell....
<adam8157> imtxc: bloody not
<abinez> freeBSD牛
<eexpress> imtxc: 蛋蛋不会说话了。满口的不知道什么腔调
<namoamitabuddha> 谁会用 gnuplot?
<imtxc> ............
 * MeaCulpa gentoo的倒是学了点Freebsd
<eexpress> 邯郸学步。估计
<imtxc> eexpress: +1
<namoamitabuddha> \q: 会用 gnuplot 么
<eexpress> namoamitabuddha: 我和乐乐。
<MeaCulpa> 蛋蛋真的，洋蛋了
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 就会画个图
<eexpress> imtxc: 有蛋蛋的电话没
<yafeng> abinez, 比如linux的kms实现多少年了，freebsd貌似现在才实验性的实现了intel的
<eexpress> 我打过去，听听腔调
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 估计他接电话也是"Hello??"
<eexpress> lol
<eexpress> adam8157: 你居然不在线
<abinez> yafeng: 那是因为一直在打官司么
<adam8157> ...
<imtxc> eexpress: 木有啊
<adam8157> eexpress: 啥?
<eexpress> xmpp
<adam8157> eexpress: 咋可能不在
<yafeng> abinez, 打官司是啥年代的事了
<imtxc> 快把你们的电话号码都告诉我
<imtxc> 发快递用
<adam8157> eexpress: ... 上班呢
<eexpress> 测试语音
<abinez> yafeng: 现在连debian都有BSD的内核？
<namoamitabuddha> 画函数图像
<yafeng> abinez, 我是说，现在图形方面，freebsd是远远落后了
<namoamitabuddha> 我要画 y = f(x,n)
<abinez> 恩
<eexpress> 你挂断了？
<namoamitabuddha> n 是常数
<adam8157> eexpress: .
<namoamitabuddha> 这种怎么做? 很简单的
<yafeng> abinez, 就是因为有freebsd内核，才迟迟不肯导入systemd
<adam8157> yafeng: 也不算.
<adam8157> yafeng: 两套就是了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你打了谁电话
<adam8157> yafeng: freebsd和hurd用的不一样的东西多了
<abinez> 蛋疼哦
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 额。我呼叫了蛋蛋。他那边没反应
<yafeng> adam8157, 跟hurd啥关系？
<Chaos`Eternal> plot x .. y
<Chaos`Eternal> 这样啊
<adam8157> yafeng: debian也有hurd的内核
<Chaos`Eternal> plot的语法很简单的
<adam8157> hurd也用不了systemd
<adam8157> 不过我现在在用debian+systemd
<namoamitabuddha> Chaos`Eternal: 例如说 y=nx^2
<byoooo> clc
<yafeng> systemd真牛啊,arch用了systemd，启动到login的时间感觉基本忽略了，3-5秒的样子hdd
<palomino|working> O_o
<palomino|working> 这么快
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 不科学
<yafeng> 不信可以装个试试嘛
<huntxu> palomino|working: 硬盤速度是瓶頸，其實大部分功勞不在systemd
<palomino|working> 我ssd还得8秒多呢
<palomino|working> ubuntu 13.04
<huntxu> palomino|working: ubuntu那套也有并行啟動
<iMadper|NTR> MeaCulpa: 胖叔. 刚接到邮件, 那个ssh要停止服务了
<palomino|working> 好像叫upstart?
<huntxu> palomino|working: 那是默認服務開得多
<MeaCulpa> yafeng: 你一天重启几次？
<yafeng> 原来arch感觉怎么着也得10秒的样子
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|NTR: 哦...
<iMadper|NTR> MeaCulpa: 因此，从现在起，我们将逐渐停止提供SSH代理服务，不再接受新用户，对于还未到期的老用户，我们提供以下2种解决方案：1.继续提供SSH服务直至到期，不再接受续费；
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|NTR: 那不是，还有很久没
<iMadper|NTR> MeaCulpa: 恩.
<yafeng> MeaCulpa, 是启动不了几次，不过刚装完后重启确实惊艳了一把
<iMadper|NTR> MeaCulpa: 我只是提前跟你说
<huntxu> 我唯一感覺到變快的只有關機
<iMadper|NTR> MeaCulpa: 然后就转成别的服务了, 好象是. 
<huntxu> 開機比原來慢了
<iMadper|NTR> 关机快了+1, 开机没快.
<iMadper|NTR> 一周也不一定能开机一次, 快也没用. 
<huntxu> iMadper|NTR: 關機一般倒計時3s
<huntxu> iMadper|NTR: ntr is 弄通尿？
<palomino|working> ......
<iMadper|NTR> huntxu: ...
<palomino|working> 牛头人
<huntxu> iMadper|NTR: ntr is 弄通肉？
<iMadper|NTR> palomino|working: +1
<huntxu> iMadper|NTR: 按錯鍵了
<huntxu> iMadper|NTR: 為什麽是牛頭人？妹子跟人跑了就變牛頭人？
<iMadper|NTR> huntxu: 因为牛头人比你找的那个翻译强多了!
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|NTR: 哦
<adam8157> iMadper|NTR: 毕设搞定了没
<iMadper|NTR> adam8157: 恩, 上午刚搞定. 
<iMadper|NTR> adam8157: 真心水.
<yafeng> adam8157, adaam 啥关系？
<adam8157> iMadper|NTR: 啥时候回京啊
<yafeng> 马甲？
<adam8157> yafeng: 没关系..
 * MeaCulpa 开机的时候不是在换衣服，嘘嘘，就是在吃饭，从来不知道开机要多久...
<iMadper|NTR> adam8157: 不知道. ccui一直让我回去帮忙... 
<adam8157> iMadper|NTR: 贵组又要走人了? 这么缺人
<huntxu> iMadper|NTR: 求攜帶
<iMadper|NTR> adam8157: 好象是. 
<adam8157> iMadper|NTR: 哪个?
<iMadper|NTR> huntxu: ... 你携带我吧...
<iMadper|NTR> adam8157: 不知道呀. 
<yafeng> 发现irc里就ubuntu热闹点
<iMadper|NTR> adam8157: 我消息少, 问 bluezd 
 * yafeng 大家说是不是
<iMadper|NTR> yafeng: 热闹的很多, 你不愿意去而已
<huntxu> iMadper|NTR: 我已經沒啥要求了，廣州上班或者長年wfh就能接受，還要報銷網費
<gfrog> adam8157: Rita走了
<iMadper|NTR> huntxu: 常年wfh? 天真的糊涂徐叔...
<bluezd> gfrog: 基蛙
<yafeng> iMadper|NTR, 英文频道就算了
<adam8157> gfrog: 回去带娃了?
<huntxu> iMadper|NTR: yahoo啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<iMadper|NTR> huntxu: 那你去
<gfrog> adam8157: 回乡了据说
 * bluezd 人来人往啊 
<gfrog> adam8157: 衣锦
<adam8157> gfrog: magie 是澳洲人? 也回乡了?
<yafeng> iMadper|NTR, 哥不懂英语
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 开机太快，根本不够把眼睛挪开的
<bluezd> iMadper|NTR: 大象
<iMadper|NTR> 一上来就自称哥
<gfrog> adam8157: 谁？ 澳洲？
<iMadper|NTR> 这是病, 得电
<iMadper|NTR> bluezd: 啥?
<adam8157> gfrog: 你老板
<namoamitabuddha> plot >..
<iMadper|NTR> bluezd: 愁苦呢, 别乱叫... 
<bluezd> gfrog: Rita 家是哪的?
<gfrog> adam8157: 我老板是不列颠人。
<bluezd> iMadper|NTR: 我也愁苦啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 中国神马地方的。
<iMadper|NTR> bluezd: 你能有我愁苦?
<bluezd> iMadper|NTR: 我肯定比你愁苦
<iMadper|NTR> bluezd: 等回去了跟你说, 我最近人生大喜大落. 你听完之后绝对自愧不如. 你的愁苦, 也就是小巫见大巫
<nyfair> 互舔伤口的好基友
<adam8157> gfrog: 你以前老板 mshao
<onlylove> kingbo: ghost比dd强？你在开玩笑吧？
<gfrog> adam8157: Maggie也走了？不知道啊
 * adam8157 zip
<gfrog> adam8157: 难怪好久没见过她了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过跟我无关，她当我老板没几天
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你们老板都走那么快阿
<MeaCulpa> 老板能去哪里呢...
<MeaCulpa> 去忽悠？
 * bluezd 啥时候也整个 Manager 当当
 * iMadper|NTR slaps bluezd 
<iMadper|NTR> bluezd: 醒了没?
<liliang_> 木有
<liliang_> 0.o
<bluezd> iMadper|NTR: ... 
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 老板知道往上爬嘛。我们只是炮灰。
 * bluezd 难道做 case review 就能减少离职率吗 ?
<iMadper|NTR> bluezd: adam8157: 想转 rh的开发, 求方法
<bluezd> adam8157: 求方法
<adam8157> iMadper|NTR: 曾经机会在你眼前啊
<adam8157> bluezd: è·³
<iMadper|NTR> adam8157: 不不不, 那是个坑
 * bluezd 求各位大神们推荐下小弟啊!!!
 * iMadper|NTR +1
 * huntxu 求各位大神们推荐下小弟啊!!!
<adam8157> iMadper|NTR: bluezd 推荐个鬼, 那么多人都成功的跳出去了
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: xrange 能根据 n 的改变而改变么
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 我用的适合都是现查手册的
<bluezd> adam8157: 咱技术不是水吗,跟其他人比不了啊 . sigh ......
<adam8157> ...
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不能吧
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • Linux新手可以参考一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=437301 对新手来说，还是有点作用的。 http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukylin/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=239&extra=page%3D1 统计信息: 发表于 由 踏雪无痕2 — 2013-05-10 16:27
<iMadper|NTR> huntxu: 其实我也只想wfh而已. 
<ofan> xrange只捕获参数值
 * adam8157 虽然可以在北京remote, 但是还是喜欢来办公室
 * gfrog 求各位大神们推荐下小弟啊!!!
 * bluezd 求各位大神们推荐下小弟啊!!!
<MeaCulpa> ...
<iMadper|NTR> bluezd: 你引领了irc的一个潮流.
<gfrog> ofan: 呕饭
<ofan> gfrog: 基娃
<MeaCulpa> 我也来+1
<adam8157> ofan: 呕饭, 昨天给你发的链接看了么
<bluezd> adam8157: 因为办公室有男人还是女人 ?
<ofan> adam8157: 啥链接
<adam8157> bluezd: 因为在家太闷
<iMadper|NTR> adam8157: 太弱. 
<adam8157> ofan: a sec
<bluezd> adam8157: 还是因为办公室有男人或者女人啊~~~
<ofan> adam8157: 没看到，再发下？
<gfrog> adam8157: 门房儿李大爷
<MeaCulpa> C 记看来用英文很多的...我也来
<adam8157> ofan: 稍等, vpn断了 ...
<adam8157> ofan: https://lwn.net/Articles/493312/
<adam8157> ofan: 你要的llvm linux
<bluezd> adam8157: lwn 这个还得订阅才行啊,你用你们公司的?
<adam8157> bluezd: sure
<gfrog> adam8157: 土豪
<huntxu> adam8157: 土豪
<bluezd> gfrog: 这个咱们也可以啊
<jiero> adam8157: 蛋门房儿李大爷
<nyfair> http://maya-cf.komica.org/17/src/1368170251395.jpg
<adam8157> ...
<nyfair> 不是说clang编译不出linux内核么
<nyfair> 所以只能折腾bsd
<adam8157> nyfair: 所以要改啊
<adam8157> nyfair: 编不出是因为linux严重依赖gcc扩展
<gfrog> bluezd: 反正 adam8157 是土豪
<adam8157> 土壕个鬼啊, 厕所都买不起
<bluezd> gfrog: 这倒是
<nyfair> 帝都权贵李阿蛋！
<adam8157> nyfair: 妹子你要淑女一点
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<jiero> nyfair: 为什么你一直是妹子？
 * jiero 好奇
<adam8157> jiero: 啥一直, 她没做手术之前都是妹子
<gfrog> jiero: 其实是0？
<onlylove> nyfair: 要帮忙不，需要的话明天去中科院看见他帮你揍他一顿
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-41-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 25 03:28:09 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-05-03 trunk 40564) [i686-linux] 
<roylez> adam8157: 你看上前台了？
<adam8157> roylez: 我们这儿没前台
<onlylove> adam8157: nyfair 做啥手术了
<roylez> adam8157: 那你看上物业大娘了？
<adam8157> roylez: 你真重口...
<onlylove> roylez: 你别说实话啊
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 台湾那么废？
<MeaCulpa> 李蛋....威武
<ofan> adam8157: 这个主要是讲clang编译linux for arm的吧
<adam8157> ofan: 没注意看, 一样啊, 反正都是要摆脱gcc扩展
<ofan> adam8157: 关键clang检查代码很严格，很多烂代码gcc能编译，clang不行
<onlylove> 说的就和GCC很烂一样
<bluezd> adam8157: 还有 QE Developer 这样的 position
<adam8157> bluezd: software engineer in test
<lqi> gcc的错误提示确实不如clang...
<yunfan> adam8157: 终于向vpn屈服了
<bluezd> adam8157: titile 是 SE ? 
<adam8157> yunfan: 赞
<adam8157> bluezd: 看各家了 这个没啥意义
<yunfan> adam8157: 赞个p 被迫的 
<adam8157> yunfan: 其实还是ssh方便. roylez 乐乐你说是吧
<bluezd> adam8157: 我要是问英语课每节课的名单,他们能给吗?
<adam8157> bluezd: 你疯了
<adam8157> bluezd: 当然不会给你
<bluezd> adam8157: 为啥 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 隐私啊, 凭什么给你
<yunfan> adam8157: 但是被墙 没办法
<bluezd> adam8157: 就是姓名而已啊,其他的我又不关心,就是选择某节课的名单啊
<ofan> yunfan: 你不是有vps么
<adam8157> bluezd: 直接问, 你要名单这种事情真心不该给你
<nyfair> 我还知道很多烂代码gcc能编译，vc不行，这是优点？
<yunfan> ofan: ssh隧道老被搞 我今天要去看一个vim 7.4的plan 死活打不开
<adam8157> bluezd: 如果他们把我的名单给了别人我会很生气
<yunfan> 所以干脆在我的linode上开vpn
<yunfan> 现在跟访问局域网一样了 
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Air Supply - Chances
<yunfan> nyfair: 有的烂代码是因为你历史知识不够丰富 有的烂代码纯粹是你优化技术没到位 还有的烂代码就是烂代码
<bluezd> adam8157: 我就想要上某节课的名单啊,比如今晚上的某节课谁选了,我要根据这个来判断是否选择这节课啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 如果我上课的信息被泄露了, 我会砸了教室
<bluezd> adam8157: 好吧.
<adam8157> bluezd: 这种事情你直接约那个妹子就好, 别想着要名单
<adam8157> bluezd: 真没必要这么曲折
<bluezd> adam8157: 不是,不是,不是这样的
<bluezd> adam8157: 有些人上课老能说了,所以 ......
<ofan> vc检查也挺严格
<adam8157> bluezd: 这个你可以问老师, 让老师帮你错开.
<onlylove> 我觉得检查严格不是啥坏事
<gfrog> bluezd: 乃报的啥英语？
<MeaCulpa> 你们上课是把妹？
<bluezd> gfrog: 老罗
<gfrog> bluezd: zeze
<sacrificetofree> greetings
<MeaCulpa> 不撸英语把妹？
<MeaCulpa> 有一次和lp在香港，吃饭，lp说说英语他们态度会好点，然后我也没觉得有太大区别...最后结帐的时候囧，发现现金没带够，摸出一张招行信用卡...
<netsnail> 香港不能用招行信用卡吗？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 于是呢?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 于是我觉得很囧...不过服务员貌似也很囧...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于inode的一点疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=437305 在一个硬盘上只装linux系统，分了几个区，那是不是就是有好几个文件系统了？ 那inode编号是在一个文件系统中从开始到结束编，还是在整个硬盘（也就是所有的文件系统）上编？ 为什么鸟哥说一般顶层目录的inode都是2号？如果inode
<linzheming>    #qt-cn
<linzheming> 最顶层的inode都是2
<yunfan> 好了 我的linode升级到1G了
<adam8157> yunfan: 赞土壕
<yunfan> adam8157: 免费升级的 为毛不生？
<adam8157> yunfan: 赞有linode的土壕
<yunfan> adam8157: 有车的取消了
<adam8157> yunfan: ?
<yunfan> 取笑
<yunfan> adam8157: 话说有vpn上来还真快 跟局域网一样
<yunfan> 那我还要个毛ubuntu one啊
<yunfan> 以后就在这上面开发好了
<adam8157> yunfan: 啥vpn?
<adam8157> yunfan: open? cisco? pptp?
<imtxc> yunfan: 加5分钱升级的么
<bluezd_> yunfan: 你的 linode 多少钱一个月 ? 
<adam8157> bluezd: 19.9啊 这不统一价么
<bluezd> adam8157: 有优惠码吗?
<adam8157> bluezd: 基本没有吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 你又要出手了土壕?
 * adam8157 没有vps
<bluezd> adam8157: 问问,如果便宜的话可以考虑搞一个
<bluezd> adam8157: 刚才看代码,RH 内部的,发现个 bug , 然后写了 patch , 到 upstream 上一看这个问题已经被修复了 ......
<moli> (17:09:48) bluezd: gfrog: 老罗  --zd重口味阿
<bluezd> moli: 上英语课就重口了?
<gfrog_> moli: 乃才知道。。。
<moli> bluezd, 是上老罗的英语课
<gfrog_> bluezd: 啧啧
<adam8157> bluezd: 赞
<bluezd> moli: 我是上老罗的英语课,又不是上老罗,重口啥
<moli> 哈哈,你没想过?
<adam8157> bluezd: kernel的?
<bluezd> adam8157: 是啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 赞啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 这种事情我以前也碰到过
<moli> bluezd,你的第一个patch难产了？
<bluezd> moli: 你咋判断的是第一个 ?
<moli> bluezd, 我错了？
<yunfan> imtxc: 没加钱 就是直接生的 因为我是年付用户
<imtxc> yunfan: o
<iMadper> moli: 你没错
<moli> iMadper: bluezd 会生气的吧？
<iMadper> moli: 你不说这句, 他就不会发现... 
<iMadper> moli: 你这绝对腹黑....
<nyfair> 土豪满地走，权贵多如狗
<imtxc> //////
<imtxc> moli: 你会被灭口的
<iMadper> nyfair: 我连狗都不如
 * imtxc 不如狗
<nyfair> 菊苣求包养
<moli> iMadper， 我故意逗他的
<iMadper> moli: 我也是...
<nyfair> moli: 人作死，就会死
<moli> 各位大侠放我一马吧
<iMadper> ....
<nyfair> iMadper: 不作死就不会死，为什么还是不明白
<imtxc> nyfair: 妹子这个高深啊 
<iMadper> nyfair: 明白, 但是还总是忍不住作死
<liliang_> 请教怎么把别人的名字放在最前，难道是copy的吗？
 * imtxc 做不到啊
<liliang_> 有没有简单的办法？
<liliang_> 第一次玩irc
<imtxc> 放后面也行嘛  liliang_ 
<liliang_> 笑吧
<liliang_> 小白
<imtxc> hahaah 
<liliang_> 怎么弄？
<imtxc> liliang_: tab
<liliang> 刚刚xchat直接挂了。。。。
<liliang> 太悲催了
<liliang> imtxc, 会了，多谢
<imtxc> 继续挂 liliang 
 * imtxc momo liliang
<liliang> imtxc,  为什么是逗号
<liliang> imtxc, 不是冒号？
<liliang> 。。。。。
<stardiviner_> 求助： Emacs 启动错误，http://fpaste.org/11436/ 我安装了auto-complete，但是还是报错。。。
<imtxc> liliang: 没关系的
<imtxc> liliang: 你想用什么都可以
<imtxc> liliang ++ 可以
<imtxc> liliang: 给你介绍个用跟好看符号的人 CyrusYzGTt 来了
<liliang> imtxc, 多谢了
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ ..
<liliang> 个用跟好看符号?
<liliang> imtxc, 什么意思？
<liliang> imtxc, 咩意思？
<imtxc> liliang: 错字而已
<liliang> 下班了
<liliang> 拜拜，各位
<yunfan> imtxc: pptpd
<yunfan> 要用加密协议
<imtxc> yunfan: 给我说的？ 乃打算在你的linode上开个vpn账户给我么
<imtxc> yunfan: 谢谢啦 msg我
<jiero> 突然想到。我太衰了。
<yunfan> imtxc: 不用谢 没这个打算
<imtxc> yunfan: ^^
<yunfan> jiero: 你才想到 太晚了
<imtxc> yunfan: 1G 的多浪费
<yunfan> 流量是1T
<imtxc> yunfan: 共产一下
<yunfan> 内存1G怎么浪费 
<imtxc> yunfan: 内存跟流量是成比例的吧 内存越大  肯定流量越多
<jiero> yunfan: 太衰了。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 扯淡呢
 * jiero 云南信息报：“帮流动儿童捐个乒乓球桌” 消息，想到初中开始就自制简易足球耍-把小时候的玩具足球包裹在纸中踢。
<jiero> 然后换网球
<skraito> anyone wanna join our whitehat hackers team channel ##0x71 ?
<yunfan> skraito: you could try find friends at lanxiang the greater hacker school
<jiero> yunfan: 今天去了一个电商公司——使用投资形式的销售模式，任意一个序列的首个购买者会在多个其他序列购买者购买之后获得全额返还。
<jiero> 不过好奇，以后的积压不会越来越多么。
<jiero> 越扯越长的队伍。
<yunfan> jiero: 你买啥？
<yunfan> jiero: 这个描述不就是老鼠会 传销 庞氏骗局么
<jiero> yunfan: 有点感觉。
<jiero> yunfan: 我什么都没买。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 你为何会去那家公司呢？ 难道是静极思动?
<jiero> yunfan: 被推了去。
<yunfan> jiero: 被谁推了去?
<Pudge> jiero: 推推棒2100一个，这才开局5分钟，你就出了，顺成狗了啊
<jiero> yunfan: 不找工作，被父母推出去
<jiero> Pudge: ？
<Pudge> jiero: 不打dota没法交流。。
<yunfan> jiero: 额  你终于有动力了
<yunfan> 下班回家
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 玩 savage xr 吧。
<iMadper> Pudge: 原力法杖.
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~ 曾经一度以为学名叫做弹射法杖
<Pudge> iMadper: 都叫推推..
<jhon_> hello
<^k^> jhon_:点点点.  19:19 
<wangwb> Ubuntu + UbuntuKylin 13.04 Release Party,,,,北京明天有人去吗？
<wangwb> 人呢？？/
<jusss> .
<jusss> win7的shell32.dll
<jusss> 都有啥
<jusss> Pudge: win7的shell32.dll里都有啥函数
<Pudge> jusss: ..
<jusss> Pudge: 还有user.exe
<Pudge> jusss: 我哪里知道。。自己google
<Pudge> jusss: 你的debian装好没啊
<jusss> Pudge: 没
<Pudge> jusss: 。。
<zdc> 还没装好啊，为什么
<jusss> Pudge: 我的盗版win7用maxdos作的bootloader...
<Pudge> jusss: 这跟装debian有啥关系。
<zdc> ？？
<jusss> Pudge: 如果把grub写boot sector里怕maxdos不引导，写mbr里，怕grub引导不了win7
<jusss> Pudge: so有点纠结
<Pudge> jusss: 你想多了，你就不怕用笔记本会爆炸？
<jusss> Pudge: 把grub写哪
<jusss> Pudge: 我怕装debian后，两个系统都启动不了。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 直接写主分区
<Pudge> jusss: 那是suse，不是debian
<jusss> Pudge: mbr?
<jusss> Pudge: 还是primary的boot sector ?
<Pudge> jusss: 第二个
<jusss> Pudge: maxdos可没说它能引导grub
<jusss> Pudge: 而且maxdos虽然基于grub4dos,但它能引导grub
<Pudge> jusss: 哪里这么多讲究，这么多人装完win7后接着装debian的，从来没遇到问题
<jusss> Pudge: 没说能
<jusss> Pudge: 人家那是正版win7或没用maxdos这个boot loader
<Pudge> jusss: 也没人说喝水一定不会死人的
<jusss> Pudge: 嗯
<jusss> Pudge: 所以在找相关文章
<Pudge> jusss: 直接装就完了，反正盗版win7,无所谓
<jusss> Pudge: 估计明天就能装傻够了
<jusss> Pudge: 上了
<Pudge> jusss: 你这效率。
<jusss> Pudge: 我想太多了。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 是吧
<jusss> Pudge: 给我个法国ip吧，我想看youtube和twitter
<Pudge> jusss: ..
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 法国ip和看YouTube和twitter有什么关系？
<jusss> Pudge: 我的gmail里都有200多封twitter给我发的邮件了，我都快6个月没上我的twitter了
<jusss> Pudge: ssh vpn都行
<stardiviner_> Ubuntu有没有Emacs的PPA啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] GoAgent
<Pudge> jusss: 我没有固定ip啊
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] GoAgent有不需要你有固定ip
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 印象里有. 
<stardiviner_> im
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 找到了
<abinez> omxplayer建立一个播放列表？
<Pudge> 关键我就不懂了，twitter啥的有啥意思？这边也没几个人用噶
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样禁止局域网和远程电脑ping本机？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=437310 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-05-10 20:30
<jiero> recordmydesktop 竟然录了 71GB视频。。。
<jiero> lol
<Pudge> jiero: 很正常啊，都这样，随便一个40分钟dota视频200G硬盘就没了
<abinez> ？？
<abinez> 弄那个视频来干嘛
<abinez> 浪费硬盘空间
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<jiero> abinez: 是录制
<jiero> abinez: 我打开recordmydesktop后就忘记了
<abinez> 恩，知道是录制啊
<abinez> 你蛋疼哦
<abinez> LOL
<jiero> abinez: 喝可可减压
 * jiero 是低血压，需要继续减压
<abinez> jiero: 快递两杯过来
<abinez> 给你介绍妹纸两枚
<jiero> abinez: 。。我不要妹子。。。
<abinez> jiero: 你用的什么系统啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊aaaaaaaaaaaa
<abinez> ？
<abinez> 你要正太？还是帅哥？
<jiero> abinez: 我对男女之事不算热衷。
<abinez> ？
<abinez> 火星来的么？
<jiero> abinez: 性冷淡算是吧。
<abinez> ，，，，
<abinez> jiero: 在听歌
<abinez> 用书没拍播放的
<jiero> abinez: 现在是 mint
<abinez> （）书没拍（0=树莓派
<Pudge> jiero: abinez moc有没有歌词插件
<abinez> Pudge: 不清楚
<jiero> Abyssinica SIL 这个字体。。。突然感觉这个名字很阴暗啊。。。
<abinez> 我对歌词没要求，也不感冒
<Pudge> 没办法，我也没要求，但是我老婆要我学歌唱她听，蛋疼
<abinez> Pudge: 只要音质好，能播放就行了，
<jiero> http://i.imgur.com/0cwb4Hf.png
<jiero> Pudge: 好可爱啊。
<abinez> Pudge: 我的播放器没有显示器
<jiero> Pudge: 她要你
<Pudge> jiero: cinnamon好用么，基于gtk？
<jiero> Pudge: 和 gnome-shell 同类。
<abinez> Pudge: 垃圾
<abinez> 那个不好
<abinez> 不爽
<abinez> 用着不舒服
<jiero> Pudge: 感觉更像gnome 2 的一点。
<abinez> 人妖来的
<abinez> 我宁愿用GNOME2
<Pudge> 那我还是不用了，一装又是一堆libgnomexxx
 * jiero 定制了桌面的名称，”为何去看天空“ ”因为无法穿越“
<jiero> Pudge: 发现wikipedia的表格也跟风用阴影了。。。
<abinez> Pudge: cinnamon介于GNOME3+GNOME2之间，=GNOME2.5
<jiero> abinez: 游戏没意思
<abinez> 恩
<abinez> 上火了
<abinez> 想吃西瓜
<Pudge> jiero: 啥意思，跟什么风
<abinez> Pudge: 现在流行阴影视觉特效
<Pudge> abinez: 。。却是好看啊，
<Pudge> abinez: 有立体感
<abinez> jiero: 在树莓派的命令行下用mplayer播放音乐超级简单
<jiero> Pudge: 什么哦都没，随意想到的两句话
<jiero> abinez: 。。。
<jiero> abinez: 我想起你来了 -
<Pudge> 系统每次重启后，virtualbox 都需要modprobe vboxdrv 才能启动，怎么解决
<abinez> 我把一个 无线路由器挂在树莓派上面，把树莓派连接到音箱
<abinez> 树莓派就变成一个无线网络播放器了
<Pudge> 用源里安装的virtualbox就没这问题，装oracle提供的就这问题
<abinez> ？？
<abinez> 还没遇到
<Pudge> 逼着我开机启动就modprobe么，好烦躁
<jiero> Dell UltraSharp U2413 24" Monitor with PremierColor
<jiero> (Includes 30% off) Discounted Price		$524
<abinez> Pudge: 你用的什么系统？
<Pudge> abinez: debian 啊
<abinez> jiero: 显示器不错
<jiero> abinez: 买不起这个-
<abinez> 那就买2410的
<abinez> 才1kduo哦
<abinez> 1K多
<abinez> 效果很好
<jiero> 买了U2312HM 
<Pudge> abinez: 之前都用源里面的vbox，好好的，这几天升级linux header 3.8，源里面的vbox没法安装了，无法编译vboxdrv，就装的oracle官方的
<jiero>  1299
<abinez> 显示器里面就剩下这个系列的比较好
<abinez> 另外的是水果的
<Pudge> abinez: 官方的4.2,能用，但是每次重启电脑，就要手动加载一次vboxdrv
<abinez> 还有惠普
<abinez> EZO
<jiero> Pudge: shit。。。
<jiero> Pudge: savage 连欧洲服务器 ping 420啊。。。
<abinez> Pudge: 重新安装
<jiero> Pudge: 澳大利亚连的时候深夜390。。。
<abinez> jiero: 我连本地的路由器都是500
<abinez> 你那个比我的速度快多了
<abinez> 就别抱怨了
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 我有时候还怎么都不能连接， 
<Pudge> jiero: 澳洲网络又慢又贵啊
<abinez> 要把笔记本电脑抱到走廊才有信号
<Pudge> jiero: 我老婆那网络不能忍，每次断了还朝我发火
<abinez> ？？？？
<abinez> Pudge: 你老婆彪悍啊
<abinez> 有木有砸键盘啊
<abinez> LOL
<Pudge> abinez: 居然还有流量限制的套餐，无法想象啊，天朝都没这限制啊
<abinez> PUD
<jiero> Pudge: 你老婆在澳洲？
<abinez> Pudge: 你在哪里？哪个神奇的国度//？？
<jiero> abinez: 。。。
<jiero> abinez: 法兰西
<jiero> abinez: 他很厉害哦。没被周围的法国女人勾引住。
<abinez> jiero: lil
<abinez> 法国啊
<abinez> 法国人的香水是怎么来的：？？？？？？？？？？？
<Pudge> jiero: 对啊
<abinez> LOL
 * abinez 坏笑
<abinez> jiero: 在外国不能随便下载音乐电影之类的哦
<Pudge> jiero: moderm居然还不免费提供您
<Pudge> jiero: 100多一个，太黑了
<abinez> Pudge: 这里也没免费提供啊
<Pudge> abinez: 随便下啊
<abinez> Pudge: 小心被抓
<abinez> Pudge: 说你是间谍
<Pudge> abinez: 抓的都是把自己当服务器给别人下载的
<jiero> Pudge: 能收费就收费，不想中国人那么傻~
<jiero> 非要竞争到不能收费的程度
<abinez> Pudge: 有个在米国NASA的攻城狮子就给笑话了
<Pudge> 笑话啥
<abinez> 他带了从NASA那里拿回来的笔记本
<abinez> 人家FBI说他是间谍
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 然后呢？
<abinez> 结果，发现电脑里面都是爱情动作片
<jiero> abinez: 然后然后没然后了
<jiero> 奇特的说法。奇特的说法。奇特的说法。
<abinez> 关了一段时间，驱逐回国
<iMadper> http://fmn.rrfmn.com/fmn058/20130329/1425/original_Wi9d_08e000007bf3125c.jpg
<abinez> 没收电脑
<jiero> 电脑不值钱了。
<jiero> 都不聊天。
<abinez> ？
<jiero> 苹果的 Keynote 卖的不错
<abinez> ？
<abinez> 妹妹啊，那个便宜呢
<jiero> abinez: 恩。
<abinez> 本来是要买水果，顺带送的软件
<jiero> x11
<abinez> 那个是不是用openoffice源代码构建的啊？
<Pudge> openoffice 真是垃圾，没法用啊
<abinez> Pudge: 怎么垃圾了
<abinez> 好用着呢
<abinez> 还行了
<abinez> http://t3.qpic.cn/mblogpic/7e9e73c91ddbea5bc17e/460
<wangwb> 明天ubutnukylin的活动有参加的没，，，，北京
<Pudge> abinez: 排版一直有问题，有些更改无法保存
<Pudge> abinez: 我被坑了几次后再也不用了
<abinez> ？？
<abinez> 排版有专门排版的哦
<Pudge> abinez: 尤其那种上百页的文档，打开一次就要重新排版一次，坑死我了
<abinez> 至少用着很好
<abinez> ？？？？？？？？？
<abinez> Pudge: 上千都没问题的
<Pudge> abinez: 小文档还好，大的文档，经常碰到图片超出范围，超级链接删除了再次打开又恢复
<abinez> ？？
<abinez> 你用的什么系统啊/
<Pudge> abinez: 反正我再不用了，坑怕了，要不就latex，要不就word
<Pudge> abinez: sid
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ufw防火墙禁止ping，怎设置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=437313 链接(1) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW 链接(2) viewtopic.php?f=54&t=323203 问题： 1.按照链接(1)更改了文件：/etc/ufw/before.rules ， -A ufw-before-input -p icmp --icmp-type destination-unreachable -j DROP -A ufw-before-input -p icmp --icmp-type source-quench -
<^k^> j DROP -A ufw-before-input -p icmp --icmp-type time-exceeded -j DROP - …
<wangwb> 为庆祝 Ubuntu 13.04（Raring Ringtial）的发布和 UbuntuKylin 13.04 的首次面世，UbuntuKylin 开发团队和 Ubuntu China Local Community 决定携手Beijing GNOME User Group分别于2013年 5月11日（周六）/5月18日（周六）下午在北京/长沙举办 Ubuntu/UbuntuKylin 13.04 Release Party。
<abinez> 有这样的奇葩效果
<abinez> Ubuntu已经把老硬件给K掉了
<abinez> Ubuntu13.04在老硬件上跑不动了
<abinez> 10.04LTS的支持已经到期了
<Pudge> abinez: linux就是要求内存大，别的没啥
<abinez> ？？
<abinez> 现在手机的内存都可以和电脑一样大了
<abinez> 话说我的笔记本内存才1GB
<abinez> 现在的手机的都2GB的运行内存了
<Pudge> abinez: 1g。怎么用，随便开几个网页就没了
<abinez> 分辨率1080P的手机大把
<abinez> Pudge: 1G可以用啊
<abinez> 以前的电脑才多少内存啊
<abinez> 64MB的电脑我还用过呢
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 在网吧用的
<abinez> 那时候是win95和win98的电脑
<netsnail> 我还在用512的x10呢
<netsnail> 该仍了
<abinez> netsnail: 我现在还在用512MB的电脑
<abinez> 正在用它来听歌
<netsnail> abinez: 呵呵
<abinez> 当作网络播放器
<abinez> 没有显示器的
<abinez> 没有键盘
<abinez> 没有鼠标
<abinez> 没机箱
<netsnail> 还有什么
<abinez> 只有一个无线网卡和一条音频线和电源线
<lvlingli> 我大学用一台奔四 的电脑 
<lvlingli> 用了三年
<abinez> 恩
<lvlingli> 1.5G的cpu  256m内存  tnt显卡 32M显存
<abinez> netsnail: 用来当作播放器很好
<lvlingli> alternate装个ubuntu 然后用e16 也很欢畅啊啊
<abinez> lvlingli: 我的CPU才700M
<netsnail> abinez: 装个utorrent下电影用
<abinez> 没有显卡
<jiero> lvlingli: 实际上没意思。浪费电。
<abinez> 没有显示器
<abinez> 照样用
<jiero> 送给谁？
<netsnail> abinez: 可以长期开着，抓包破解周围的wifi
<jiero> 纯学做服务器。。。
<abinez> netsnail: 抓了，没有破解出来
<jiero> 不过网络又跟不上。
<abinez> 周围大把的无线网络
<netsnail> abinez: 得有个好字典
<abinez> netsnail: 不是用字典
<lvlingli> jiero: 扔了多浪费
<abinez> 可能是我的网卡不支持
<netsnail> abinez: 不用字典怎么能行
<jiero> lvlingli: 你这心理其实。。。
<lvlingli> jiero: 能凑合用就用 
<abinez> lvlingli: 用来当做暖手机
<lvlingli> abinez: 怕被电着
<abinez> netsnail: 用比较特别的方法
<abinez> lvlingli: 我就用来当作暖手机
<abinez> 跑一个4线程的密码破解程序
 * jiero 发现一个apple 高层买了一套内衣
<lvlingli> abinez: 我猜你这个暖手机会有噪音
<abinez> 然后，机器就暖哄哄的有源源不断的暖风出来了
<abinez> lvlingli: 是静音的风扇
<netsnail> abinez: 暖手机你越来越用得着了
<abinez> 没什么噪音
<abinez> 真的很好
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 冷天的时候，在房间里面开着
<abinez> 房间里面都是暖暖的
<abinez> 感觉舒服
<netsnail> abinez: 装个utorrent，接个USB硬盘下片，你懂的
<Alex_____> abinez: ..........
<jiero> 。
<abinez> netsnail: 没有USB硬盘
<abinez> 没有硬盘盒子
<abinez> 我有个硬盘底座
<netsnail> sata接口
<abinez> 没有数额线
<abinez> 谁要那个硬盘底座
<netsnail> 直接接
<abinez> 我送给他
<Alex_____> abinez: 你哪儿?
<abinez> 我有个硬盘底座
<abinez> 在广东
<abinez> 汕头
<netsnail> 太远了
<abinez> 谁要
<abinez> 快递啊
<abinez> 没有数据线的
<Alex_____> abinez: ............
<abinez> 那个是支持3.5和2.5硬盘的
<abinez> 有两个接口
<abinez> 一个是USB ，一个是eSATA
<abinez> imtxc: 
<abinez> ？？？？
<abinez> 砸了
<abinez> 没人要
<roylez_> eexpress: 人力直升机 http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5z0NoK9U4Ks
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ UMD Gamera Test: 65 sec endurance - YouTube
<jiero> roylez_: 神乐
<abinez> eexpress: ee
<abinez> eexpress: momo
<netsnail> roylez_: 没起来？
<roylez_> netsnail: 你是哪里来的？
<netsnail> roylez_: 你呢？
<roylez_> netsnail: 我是没戴帽子的城管
<roylez_> netsnail: 现在有帽子了
<netsnail> roylez_: 见过待帽子的哈哈
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡早啊
<netsnail> 这个点够早了
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 搜狗拼音如何翻页 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=437318 不知道如何翻页,快捷键是什么?pagedown不行了啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 supernow — 2013-05-10 21:54
<jiero> lainme:  刚刚上线吧。夜生活开始了
<jiero> roylez_: 刚才看到发货单里有个 @mac.com 的女人名。一查还真有，暴露隐私了。
<alvin_rx1> Title: Apple - Mac (@ apple.com *FROM* mac.com)
<abinez> 走哦额
<abinez> 走了
<abinez> 去喝点小酒
<abinez> 我突然发现自己原来能喝白酒
<abinez> 喝两杯
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ansys14.5 在ubuntu中的安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=437319 恩，我在ubuntu中安装了ansys14.5，各个模块一切运行正常，但是ICEM CFD启动后却又异常出现 命令窗口的错误代码输出情况如下所示： ICEM_ACN is "/usr/ansys_inc/v145/icemcfd/linux64_amd". ANSYSLIC_DIR is set to /usr/ansys_inc/shared_
<^k^> files/licensing args = Missing font family helvetica Window informat …
<li_> hi all
<^k^> li_:点点点.  22:59 
<li_> 什么
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 编译gtk出错undefined reference to `atk_object_get_object_locale' http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=437323 安装了 libgtk-3-dev之后，编译hello world 程序时出错提示 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libatk-bridge-2.0.so.0: undefined reference to `atk_object_get_object_locale' 安装的包都是最新的了，不知道什么原因，求帮助 我系统是 12.04的 统计信
<^k^> 息: 发表于 由 Jusong — 2013-05-10 22:49
<abinez> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w3-18170983409.13.sCAZ9I&id=19079879277&bucket_id=19
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ iRobot Roomba780美国家用全自动智能保洁清洁扫地机器人吸尘器-tmall.com天猫
<kevinyings> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<kevinyings> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
 * leyle 那种在 ubuntu的上面一排上面直接显示上传，下载网速的小app是啥子啊？
<abinez> 这段话出自美国人亨利·奥古斯特·罗兰在1893年（即中日甲午海战爆发前一年）发表的文章《纯科学的呼吁》：“为了应用科学，科学本身必须存在。假如我们停止科学的进步而只留意科学的应用，我们很快就会退化成中国人那样，多少代人以来他们（在科学上）都没什么进步，因为他们只满足于科学的应用，却从来没有追问过他们所做事情中的原理
<abinez> 。这些原理就构成了纯科学。中国人知道火药的应用已经若干世纪，如果他们用正确的方法探索其特殊应用的原理，他们就会在获得众多应用的同时发展出化学，甚至物理学。因为只满足于火药能爆炸的事实，而没有寻根问底，中国人已经远远落后于世界的进步。” 
<leyle> 有人么？
<^k^> leyle:点点点.  00:02 
<namoamitabuddha> pure science?
<leyle> 擦
<abinez> 经常遇到的很恼火的情况就是收到一份邮件，打开一看，正文四个大字：“请看附件”。于是花了很大力气下载附件（通常是一个word文件或者pdf文件），打开一看，又是四个大字：“下午开会”。你说这让人多生气！你直接在邮件标题里面写上“下午开会”不就拉倒了？更可气的是有时候附件也不大，可能就那么几十k或者1、2 M，还非要用RAR或者7z压
<abinez> 缩一下。在手机上下载下来打不开，更让人着急上火。
<abinez> 喝3碗热粥刚回来
<abinez> 淋漓畅快
<^k^>  05:13
<Xen1> 智能机有解压缩应用的
<Xen1> 用起来很不错 abinez
<jieshun> hi
<^k^> jieshun:点点点.  06:48 
<jieshun> 第一次用
<skraito> anyone wanna join our whitehat hackers team channel ##0x71 ?
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-11
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 上传一个本人整理的简易VIM操作速查手册 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=438299 按照用户需要的功能进行分类，查找起来非常方便。希望能够给大家帮助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2013-05-11 7:10
<jusss_4w4y_n07_3> .
<jusss> 人好好
<jusss> 好少
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  08:10 
<jusss> 都面基去了？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 双系统引导不正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=438301 Win7 ubuntu12.04 32位 ， 本来是ubuntu10.04 ，引导都很正常的 。。。 【升级】到12.04之后，启动选择Ubuntu，Linux 3.2.0-41-generic ，启动就卡死来，就在那个界面停住来 ！！ 然后这个时候强制关机，再启动选择的时候就可以进入来，不过要经过
<^k^> 貌似硬盘检测 网络设置的过程。。。 好慢都。。 …
<jusss_> hi
<^k^> jusss_:点点点.  09:30 
<jusss> 好安静
<jusss> 来个人呗
<jusss> 求现场直播
<jusss> 面基的现场直播
<jusss> ..
<MeaCu1pa> .
<MeaCu1pa> morning
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 早上好～
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 如何零误差保存浮点数 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=438306 是这样的，我做数值计算；一个程序输出了一堆数，想在另一个程序使用，就这一步我想让数据原来是什么样的被读进去还是什么样的，怎么弄？ ps：fprintf保存数据会有截断误差 统计信息: 发表于 由 billcalendar — 2013-05-11 10:45
<imtxc> MeaCulpa:  早
<chenqisu> imtxc: .
<imtxc> chenqisu: momo
<imtxc> yunfan: momo
<imtxc> 论坛今天又好慢
<chenqisu> imtxc: 9几年的
<imtxc> chenqisu: ？
<hrzhu> 我編譯pypy的時候提示說找不到libffi.so.5，但是我已經裝了libtti6 源裏也沒有5 有什麼辦法解決嗎
<hrzhu> *libffi6*
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 做个软连接看看
<hrzhu> 我找不到libffi裝在哪= =
<Pudge> locate libffi
<hrzhu> 軟鏈個libffi.so.5就好了 謝謝
<netsnail> lynx 的兼容性的确很差
<netsnail> 不过已经支持utf8了
<netsnail> baidu新闻都看不了
<sacrificetofree> 请问如何设置make 命令默认连接的头文件
<sacrificetofree> 搜一搜还是不太懂
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 链接的库文件？搜索的头文件目录？
<netsnail> 加 -I
<sacrificetofree> 就是 gcc -lcs50 我用了一个叫做cs50.h的头文件
<sacrificetofree> 如何设置make命令
<sacrificetofree> 让其包含cs50.h
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你这个有问题。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 头文件不是链接的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 头文件是包含的，库文件才是链接的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 没见过在 -l 参数后面加头文件的，你确定那个可以编译过去？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果你说是要添加头文件的搜索目录的话，是用 -I 参数。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个是大写的字母 I ，后面是头文件所在的目录。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 任何账户前加：sudo ，都相当于账户：root 。对否？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=438310 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-05-11 11:35
<sacrificetofree> gcc 的-l 不是为了连接一个头文件么
<sacrificetofree> 也就是 make XXX -I/XXX/XXX ?对比
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我这边显示有些问题，看不出你打的是大写的 I 还是小写的 L 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] gcc 的 -l 后面的东西的意思不是头文件，而是库文件。
<sacrificetofree> 恩
<sacrificetofree> 噢噢
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 一般是省略掉了前面的 lib 和后面的 .a 的。
<^k^> UbuntuTalk[啊呜虫] , 不要玩机器人
<sacrificetofree> 话说include 某个头文件,gcc后不都需要 -l上那个头文件的名称吗
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不是的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那个 -l 后面的参数和头文件没有关系。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那个是头文件对应的 c 文件被编译以后生成的库文件。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 比如你有个 a.h ，里面声明的函数在 b.c 里实现，而 b.c 被编译成 libb.a ，那你就应该 -lb ，而不是 -la 。
<sacrificetofree> 原来如此
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 只不过很多时候，头文件和相应的库文件的名字是对应的。
<sacrificetofree> 我直接在他们网站上复制粘贴为ubuntu增加那个库的命令行,没仔细看
<sacrificetofree> 那么既然这个cs50可以直接-lcs50,也就意味着那个库文件是放在默认路径咯
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 大概吧。
<sacrificetofree> 然后怎么设置make呢
<imtxc> .....
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] makefile 里有对应的 cflags 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 打开 makefile ，最上面有很多变量。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这些编译参数是记录在那些变量里的。
<sacrificetofree> oops.我去看看
<sacrificetofree> 虽然有时候问的问题都是傻气腾腾的,但是学习么,都有这么过程....我要继续保持厚脸皮精神
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 嗯，大家都是这么慢慢问着学过来的，就看谁接触得早一点而已。
<skraito> anyone wanna join our whitehat hackers team channel ##0x71 ?
<^k^> skraito: .. ..
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu图形界面反应太慢,如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=438311 下载的版本：ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso 图形界面：Gnome ，电脑是07年买的，2G内存。 鼠标活动顺畅，上网速度挺快，就是点菜单或开窗口时太慢了，像动画的慢镜头一样。 窗口缓慢展开，文字从模糊到清晰，整个一个慢动
<^k^> 作。 同样是ubuntu的bt5就不这样，我需要怎么做才能Gno …
<leave> 请教个问题
<leave> 可以用安卓手机终端打开手机上的软件吗
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 使用小型化的图形界面
<leave> ？
<netsnail> leave: 装个X11
<netsnail> leave: 把远程的软件DISPLAY指向这个x11
<netsnail> leave: 看错了，你看一个android里monkey如何使用
<leave> netsnail: 多谢，我去看看
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10能安装Macubuntu吗？要装哪个版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=438314 各位大师：小弟第一次用ubuntu系统，在网上看到这个系统可以用Macubuntu来实现苹果的主题及特效，想请教一下我的11.10版的系统能不能装Macubuntu，如果能装，那是安装哪个版本呢？？最好来个教程了～！！ 统计信
<^k^> 息: 发表于 由 xiejinwei — 2013-05-11 12:13
<netsnail> macubuntu有意思
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • xubuntu12.04窗口管理器失效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=438315 各位好。 我用的 xubuntu12.04 貌似窗口管理器坏了 * 打开任何程序，任务栏中没有显示； * 窗口的标题栏、最大化最小化按钮、关闭窗口按钮都消失了； * 工作区切换也没用了； * 打开的窗口都叠在一起； 请问各位高人，如
<^k^> 何解决啊？莫非只能重装了么。。。 急盼解答，在此 …
<netsnail> ^k^: 貌似和metacity有关系吧，手动启动一下
<sacrificetofree> 原来还有macubuntu这个软件
<sacrificetofree> 正在安装中............
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • kubuntu，启动时kwin反复崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=438316 kubuntu，连接了raring的源，升级Amarok，发现需要升级一大堆kde组件 执行完之后重启，报错，说kwin不稳定反复重启 如何解决？整个系统upgrade吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 torbai — 2013-05-11 12:44
<zackshen> hi
<^k^> zackshen:点点点.  13:01 
<zackshen> 哈哈
<zackshen> 大家都在干嘛啊 
<Evil0r> 有人在吗
<^k^> Evil0r:点点点.  13:25 
<Evil0r> 你用的也是乌班图吧
<Evil0r> 你用的是什么版本
<Evil0r> 没有人说话
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  13:30 
<Evil0r> 说中文
<jusss> 刚又看完一部cult片
<jusss> 德州电锯2013
<jusss> 女主的身材真好
<Evil0r> 撸没
<jusss> 撸你妹
<Evil0r> 擦，不幽默。
<jusss> Evil0r: 你是谁的马甲？
<Evil0r> 此号经常换
<jusss> Evil0r: ...
<zackshen> haha
<Evil0r> 其实无所谓了
<jusss> Evil0r: 那个maya的ex-boyfriend?
<Evil0r> 大家出来扯扯蛋挺好的
<Evil0r> 可以不表达吗
<jusss> Evil0r: 真是？。。。
<jusss> 好吧
<Evil0r> 你用的是13.04吗
<jusss> 不是
<jusss> 用的是win7!!!
<jusss> 而且还是盗版的哟
<Evil0r> 不是她前男友，我只是很少上irc
<Evil0r> 你用闻到死怎么了上这里了
<jusss> 这里不是windows-cn吗？
<zackshen> 大家都用哪些irc客户端
<Evil0r> 不闹好不好
<Evil0r> 这里是ububtu-cn
<jusss> webchat
<seek0515> 早上好
<jusss> 谁给推荐几部电影呀，要血腥的，不要鬼片
<zackshen> seek0515在对岸吗 
<seek0515> 才起来 
<Evil0r> 擦，都下午了
<seek0515> 在南京
<zackshen> 什么十字路口的 
<jusss> 昨天看了坏孩子下地狱
<jusss> 今天看了德州电锯2013
<seek0515> 血腥神马的最无爱了
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> 那什么有爱？
<jusss> 国产的垃圾？
<seek0515> 没有爱
<zackshen> jusss 去看看致命弯道 啊 
<seek0515> 神马都无爱
<jusss> zackshen: 鬼片？
<zackshen> 不是的 
<seek0515> 妹子最有爱  哈哈
<zackshen> 很恶心的片子
<seek0515> 去看妹子 
<zackshen> http://movie.douban.com/subject/1303847/
<seek0515> 爱情动作片
<jusss> 针孔旅社1 真是部渣作
<^k^> zackshen ... ⇪ 致命弯道 (豆瓣)
<jusss> 我还是去看看人皮客栈
<zackshen> 现在都不敢看了 
<zackshen> 以前吃着番茄炒蛋看 致命弯道， 脑浆横流
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> 你去看看saw再吃饭
<jusss> saw 7部
<zackshen> ？？？
<zackshen> 讲什么的 
<zackshen> 现在小心脏受不住了 
<Evil0r_> 怎么两个我。。
<nopcall> 我有两个网卡 一个本本内置的一个usb的当开机的时候插上usb网卡 usb网卡就成wlan0了。。而用usb网卡上网一段时间就会连接不了网络了 重新插入也不行。这是怎么回事？
<jusss> 大家都去面基了
<jusss> 谁给个Live呀
<Mayaer> 啦啦啦～～
<fa1c0n-china> 那个awesome安装好以后怎么使用呢？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Foxmail 乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=438317 我安装的foxmail乱码！而Ubuntu 自带的部分乱码！是按照网上将的删除注册表力的两各文件，乱码更严重了 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangdou — 2013-05-11 14:12
<jusss> fa1c0n-china: 没用过，你可以右击试试，或去百度/谷歌，或读下它的man
<fa1c0n-china> jusss: 恩！有，但是资料有点乱！唉……
<jusss> fa1c0n-china: 英文看不懂可以找谷歌翻译，虽然它翻译的很弱。。。
<fa1c0n-china> jusss: 恩，我认了，继续看去……
<seek0515> 网速4k  怎么混 
<seek0515> 4kb/s
<fa1c0n-china> seek0515:哇偶……
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<sacrificetofree> BTW,那个MacUbuntu能用吗,12.04不行吧,我试了一次,结果最好不得不unity --rest
<sacrificetofree> ^k^, 12.04能用那个macubuntu效果包?
<fa1c0n-china> ^k^: 有这么高智商嘛？
<sacrificetofree> ^k^, 偶尔是有机器人托管的
<sacrificetofree> 有时候是本人在上面挂着
<fa1c0n-china> sacrificetofree:哦，我以为他一直是机器人呢！
<jusss> eexpress: 
<jusss> eexpress: 求ssh vpn
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] cjb的ssh不错
<jusss> 我去试试
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 免费
<fa1c0n-china> jusss: 呐尼？eexpress有ssh？
<jusss> 好像cjb的试过，ssh连接超时
<jusss> 连接cjb的服务器失败
<fa1c0n-china> jusss: 。。。
<jusss> cjb.net呗gfwed了
<alvin_rxg> Title: CJB.NET (@ cjb.net)
<jusss> 被
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 急救ubuntu 13.4无法进入安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=438318 安装的时候LOGO画面过后就直接如图所示，根本无法进入安装进程。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 snhun — 2013-05-11 14:48
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 216.194.70.6
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 把cjb.net的域名换成这个ip就行了
<^k^> UbuntuTalk[笑看风云] , 216.194.70.6 加拿大
<jusss> 我试试
<jusss> 这个ip ping超时
<fa1c0n-china> clear
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 这个ip我这里可以用呀
<jusss> 我这北方网通
<whayidontknow>  /topic
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 求助 C/C++开发环境如何配置vim http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=438320 以前在windows下习惯用SourceEditor或者VC，函数追踪和布局都是做好的，比如布局(左边工程文件，右边函数列表，下边光标下的函数原型)。 现在转入linux下，知道vim很强大，放狗找了下vim配置C/C++语言配置编程环境，不是教你简单的
<abinez> 神奇了了
<abinez> 那个树莓派，用一个无线网卡无法自动连接到路由器
<abinez> 用两个无线网卡就可以自动连接了
<abinez> 其中有个无线网卡的作用相当于是激活连接的钥匙
<abinez> 只是用来激活的 ，连接的却是另外一个无线网卡
<iMadper> 激活是什么意思?
<iMadper> ``激活''是啥意思?
<abinez> 就是无线网络可以用啊
<abinez> 要是没有那个激活连接的无线网卡，就无法连接了
<abinez> 第2个无线网卡是无法连接的
<abinez> 需要两个网卡同时才可以连接
<roylez_> abinez: 说英文
<abinez> iMadper: 乐乐
<abinez> 没学过蝌蚪文
<iMadper> abinez: 乐你妹
<roylez_> iMadper: 帽子
<abinez> iMadper: LOL
<iMadper> roylez_: 主席, 你现在每天电击吗?
<roylez_> iMadper: 冬天没弄，忘了
<abinez> iMadper: 乐乐
<iMadper> roylez_: 你现在不练了? 
<iMadper> roylez_: op还在你手中. 
<iMadper> roylez_: 主席懂的. 
<roylez_> iMadper: 现在不懂事的小朋友越来越多了
<iMadper> roylez_: 求练胸肌方法, 还有背肌, 感觉练不到呀...
<roylez_> iMadper: 练，凭什么不练
<iMadper> roylez_: 是呀, 乱叫.
<roylez_> iMadper: http://www.mensjournal.com/magazine/everything-you-know-about-fitness-is-a-lie-20120504
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ Everything You Know About Fitness Is a Lie - MensJournal.com
<roylez_> iMadper: 好好看看这篇文章
<iMadper> roylez_: 看了一段之后往后看, 发现还有六页大半...
<roylez_> iMadper: 值得看的
<iMadper> roylez_: 恩, 那我继续看. 
<roylez_> iMadper: Galileo Galilei，伽利略的名字真绕口
<iMadper> roylez_: 恩, 家里来, 家里裸
<eexpress> iMadper: 胸肌多让我们摸摸, 背肌你可以采用下位。
<jusss> -oo
<eexpress> lol
<jusss> 这都能识别。。。
<iMadper> eexpress: 别闹...
<eexpress> 背斜方肌？
<eexpress> 弯腰，哑铃向后抬。就锻炼这了
<jusss> 搜查官 还有13分钟下载完成
<jusss> 我的女神
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 什么搜查官？
<jusss> 濑亚美莉
<jusss> eexpress: 上午看了部电影，德州电锯2013
<jusss> eexpress: 女主身材不错
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 请问ibus-sunpinyin中输入错误的词组会被默认记住，如何从词库中删除呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=438321 请问ibus-sunpinyin中输入错误的词组会被默认记住，如何从词库中删除呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 atoschen — 2013-05-11 15:11
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] ctrl+Del？
<eexpress> jusss: .
<eexpress> premium rush 居然找不到下载了。之前下载的，估计删除了。
<roylez_> eexpress: 不好看
<eexpress> roylez_: 我只要一段，就是过街口，计划路线的那段。给崽崽看
<eexpress> 你帮我切割下来？传我
<roylez_> eexpress: 没有
<eexpress> 那你说啥。@
<eexpress> file:///home/eexp/Tutorial%201%20for%20Eagle%20Schematic%20Design.webm
<eexpress> file:///home/eexp/Tutorial%202%20for%20Eagle%20Printed%20Circuit%20Board%20Layout.webm
<eexpress> 看动画去了
<fa1c0n-china> eixt
<chenhangwei> ??
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 这个地址碉堡了
<jusss> premium rush原来是囧瑟夫演的
<jusss> 下次看看
<abinez> roylez ：帽子
<abinez> iMadper: 乐乐
<abinez> LOL
<condy> ubuntu可以LOL？
<iMadper> roylez_: 动手吧. 
<iMadper> abinez: 下次我就不帮你unban了
<iMadper> 这真是找死. 
<nuanhuai> 有做工业控制的在么？
<roylez_> nuanhuai: 怎么觉得你这id很熟悉
<nuanhuai> roylez_: 我只是有一年多不经常来了
<nuanhuai> roylez_: 以前也经常挂这频道的
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我有个这个帐号, 你要不要试试看? https://crolax.com/index.php
<roylez_> nuanhuai: 都快忘了
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ CroLAX.com
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 发现能源管理TLP，我out了没？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=438323 见： http://askubuntu.com/questions/285434/jupiter-or-similar-power-saving-app-for-13-04 Quote: Overview I have been using TLP for a few weeks and my laptop is running 4 to 5 °C cooler than on Windows 7/8. So here is how to install and configure TLP: Code:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:l
<^k^> inrunner/tlp  sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get install tlp tlp-rdw …
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 如何通过Minicom将PC文件传输到板子上？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=438325 ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** 我用apt-get install minicom的方式安装了minicom。 并且配置了： +-----------------------------------------------------------------------+ | A - Serial Device : /dev
<^k^> /ttyUSB0 | | B - Lockfile Location : /var/lock | | C - Callin Prog …
<chenhangwei> ??
<xiaopeng> 想问个问题
<xiaopeng> 我的 ubuntu 的桌面的回收站图标，明明里面没有东西了，为什么还显示带有废纸的那个？
<xiaopeng> 没有人遇到这个问题吗？
<roylez_> xiaopeng: 活下来的人，都不在乎什么回收站了
<roylez_> xiaopeng: 删东西只用 rm ，回收站根本不在我的电脑里存在
<xiaopeng> roylez_: 我平时使用那个 回收站图标
<xiaopeng> roylez_: 觉得挺贴心，挺方便的
<iMadper> 回收站?
<iMadper> linux有回收站?!
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 看看.local/share/Trash中是不是有什么残留
<xiaopeng> roylez_: 但最近感觉有点异常
<xiaopeng> UbuntuTalk: 没残留了，空了
<xiaopeng> UbuntuTalk: 可是图标还是显示有废纸的那种，以前不这样的
<xiaopeng> 不蛮大家说，我用 ubuntu 就是觉得它很贴心很方便，我是从 windows 过来的，我觉得我这样来用 Linux 应该没有错吧
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 注销或者重启就好了
<xiaopeng> 我喜欢带图形界面的。可最近这个回收站真是有了一点问题，虽然只是一点点问题，不过我希望能够修复它
<xiaopeng> UbuntuTalk: 好的，我试试哈
<ps-online> ls
<ps-online> hello.谁知道中文的emacs频道在哪吗?
<FishOneeyed> ps-online: oftp #emacs-cn
<FishOneeyed> ps-online: 不过人极少。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • iso安装build-essential是遇到问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=438326 本人还是学生,学校用dr.com客户端,下午安装了12.04版本,最开始不能联网,所以就照着论坛的方法用挂载镜像安装这个扩展包.不过遇到了问题,先是用: sudo mount -o loop ubuntu-*.iso /cdrom 这个代码挂载了镜像到cdrom文件夹
<FishOneeyed> ps-online: 以前倒是有几个人，现在根本没有了。
<ps-online> FishOneeyed: 我杠杆进去过,还以为进错了呢....就我一个.
<roylez_> ps-online: 都死光了
<xiaopeng> 真的重启以后就好了
<FishOneeyed> ps-online: 现在两个，有我在。
<xiaopeng> 谢谢大家了
<roylez_> ps-online: 你用vim好了，这边用vim的多
<xiaopeng> ：-）
<FishOneeyed> roylez_: 主席
<FishOneeyed> ps-online: 两种不同的使用方法。
<roylez_> FishOneeyed: 咋拉
<ps-online> 悲剧,,,我用的是emacs..经历过那样的折腾之后,已经不是自己能说用什么就性的了.....手指习惯了.
<roylez_> FishOneeyed: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62037b5atw1e4kcowe545j20c80g2t9o.jpg
<ps-online> FishOneeyed: 嘿嘿,,,,
<iMadper> ps-online: emacs用户不少的
<FishOneeyed> ps-online: 就是呀。
<FishOneeyed> roylez_: 好久不见
<ps-online> iMadper: 恩,哪有,,,很少的...
<roylez_> FishOneeyed: .
<GFW> ^_^,,,看我的nick.
<FishOneeyed> roylez_: 你也太无聊了吧
<roylez_> GFW: http://blog.anyshare.org/uncategorized/377.html
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 我的Emacs配上脚踏板了 | anyShare
<FishOneeyed> roylez_: 西瓜可以吃成这样。
<roylez_> FishOneeyed: 哦，那我玩 teleglitch去
<iMadper> GFW: 比你想象的多多了, emacs又不是什么难的东西
<iMadper> GFW: 实验室里一排人
<FishOneeyed> roylez_: 玩ingress吗？
<roylez_> FishOneeyed: 没玩过
<GFW> iMadper: 要两个脚踏板吧..
<FishOneeyed> iMadper: 难不难是一回事，用不用得惯是另外一回事
<roylez_> FishOneeyed: 擦，这个无聊
<FishOneeyed> iMadper: 很多人不用是因为不习惯。
<FishOneeyed> roylez_: 这个ingress很好。
<GFW> iMadper: 最喜欢的就是集成了w3m的功能了....
<FishOneeyed> roylez_: 人多玩的时候比较好。
<roylez_> FishOneeyed: 费电
<roylez_> FishOneeyed: http://teleglitch.com/index.php?page=demo
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ TELEGLITCH
<roylez_> FishOneeyed: 你下这个玩玩吧
<FishOneeyed> roylez_: 弄个外置电源就行了。
<iMadper> GFW: 那玩意也就看看html格式的邮件的时候用一下..
<roylez_> FishOneeyed: Linux的下不到盗版.... 我只能玩到第二层...
<GFW> iMadper: 看教程好方便的阿..
<iMadper> GFW: 啥教程?
<GFW> iMadper: 例如,配置文件啦..
<iMadper> GFW: 没直接fx好用. 
<FishOneeyed> roylez_: 好的，哪天玩玩。
<iMadper> 功能缺失严重, 排版有点儿乱. 
<GFW> iMadper: 没有遇到emacs的时候,我一位firefox就是个不错的集成环境,知道我遇到了emacs.
<iMadper> GFW: 那你用啥收邮件?
<GFW> iMadper: 雷鸟~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<iMadper> GFW: 放着emacs那么好的邮件客户端不用, 用雷鸟. 
<iMadper> GFW: w3m那么渣, 你非要替代fx
 * iMadper 继续俯卧撑.
<GFW> iMadper: 话说我邮件不是很多,,经常就是注册帐号用的.我还是个emacs新手呢,,嘿嘿...
<GFW> iMadper: 你是大牛吧
<iMadper> GFW: 不是, 我是傻x
<GFW> iMadper: 我就知道脚踏板是两个,听说VI的是一个的...
<GFW> iMadper: 那是你的腿吗?????
<iMadper> GFW: 用不到脚踏板
<GFW> iMadper: 我在想,emacs用上脚踏板就像开车一样哈,,再有个方向盘来控制光标的移动.
<iMadper> GFW: ... 没必要考虑这个, 你就考虑你需要做什么事情就可以了.
<GFW> iMadper: en.thanks...
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • update netcat 1.14 to 1.15 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=438327 update netcat 1.14 to 1.15 modify by chenghao0511#gmail.com 2013/05/11 why? netcat 1.14 can not support : nc -u -lp port -e cmd.exe nc -u ip port how to update:(in doexec.c in SessionWriteShellThreadFn) - BYTE RecvBuffer[1]; + BYTE RecvBuffer[8192]; - BYTE Buffer[BUFFER_SIZE]; - while (rec
<^k^> v(Session->ClientSocket, RecvBuffer, sizeof(RecvBuffer), 0) != 0) { + …
<stanzgy> exit
<iMadper> 凉茶的功效是去火, 对于广东人来说, 凉茶还可去湿生津、清火、明目、散结、消肿等，还可治目赤头痛、头晕耳鸣、疔疮肿毒和高血压.
<GFW> iMadper: 最近连续半月的夜班,每天早上上火,刷牙的时候牙龈出血......
<GFW`> ls
<noway> 请问有办法让GNOME 3的菜单图标在第二个显示器也显示吗？
<jiero> 好孩子们
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃开心了今天？
<jiero> iMadper: 努力着要疼。
<jiero> imtxc: 你也去像imadper那样学习开心吧。
<imtxc> roylez_: 你跟谁买的帽子
<imtxc> jiero: 我把去年的一个电扇翻出来 吹了下 快被吵晕了  空调的风又太冷受不鸟，怎么开心起来
<imtxc> 卖家都号称自己的风扇静音
<jiero> imtxc: 笨笨。开心是自己内心的东西，不需要外面诱因就可以做到——如果你必须靠外界，当我没说，不成熟的家伙。
<imtxc> jiero: 高端了……
<soiamso> imtxc: 不转的时候是静音的
<imtxc> soiamso: 我也这么觉得，卖家的耳朵都不行，估计他们认为点吹风也是静音的
<jiero> imtxc: 静音风扇可以故障，也有静音级别
<jiero> imtxc: 或者你可以被骗
<imtxc> jiero: 求推荐静音风扇 我买了俩 都吵
<imtxc> jiero: 估计那种地上放的比较靠谱，但是我的环境只能用夹子的，因此选择就少了
<earman> 大家好！
<^k^> earman:点点点.  19:07 
<earman> 什么
<earman> 这么冷清！
<earman> 没人说话？
<jusss> iMadper: 你win下邮件客户端用啥？
<jiero> imtxc: 实验不就行了。
<jiero> jusss: 用啥客户端？
<jiero> jusss: 自己做个网站网络版的客户端
<jusss> jiero: 没那个能力。。。
<jusss> jiero: 今天面基，你去了没
<iMadper> jusss: 网页版
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> imtxc: 开心个毛. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 有ntr的点子没?
<roylez_> iMadper: ntr是什么
<iMadper> roylez_: 私聊.
<imtxc> iMadper: ntr是什么
<iMadper> imtxc: 牛头人. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 不懂啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 牛头人的田园生活. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有点子啊
<iMadper> roylez_: 你ban了那小子这么久...
<imtxc> …………………………………………………………
<iMadper> roy
<imtxc> iMadper: 给我个帽子 我看看
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没有呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 看看 banlist 啥的
<roylez_> iMadper: 擦你妹
<iMadper> imtxc: 直接可以看. 
<roylez_> iMadper: ban了就ban了啊
<iMadper> roylez_: ? 你还想ban
<roylez_> iMadper: 恩
<imtxc> iMadper: roylez_ 小气
<roylez_> iMadper: 帽子
<roylez_> imtxc: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac650162
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 听说基佬们都在找这个视频-慢放版 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<iMadper> roylez_: 你已经够有威慑力得了. 
<iMadper> roylez_: 帽子者, 不祥之器.
<imtxc> roylez_: 楼主好人
<imtxc> iMadper: 主席现在是桑海宁的，你小心点
<roylez_> iMadper: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac650162
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 听说基佬们都在找这个视频-慢放版 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<imtxc> roylez_: 正常节奏的呢，这个晃动太慢了
<imtxc> 楼主好人啊
<imtxc> iMadper: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/219737 HD650也这价格了。。
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 高端秀：Sennheiser 森海塞尔 HD650 头戴式耳机 2127.2元包邮（2659*0.8，限华东）_1号店优惠_耳机音箱_什么值得买
<iMadper> imtxc: 没兴趣. 
 * imtxc 对头戴耳机都没兴趣
<iMadper> imtxc: 650很好听, 不过, 我回家就箱子了. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 得等我找到工作. 
 * iMadper 求推荐工作!
<imtxc> iMadper: …………………… 乃已经有工作了
<iMadper> imtxc: 不想去. 
 * iMadper 求推荐工作!
<imtxc> iMadper: 次哦，你眼光好高
<imtxc> iMadper: 天天晒豪华物件儿当当大壕，不也有过errata的青葱岁月么
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不想走hard模式. 
<imtxc> iMadper: ………………
<iMadper> imtxc: 他是找个机会就走了. 我现在也是在找机会. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 跟他一样, 有啥不对?
<imtxc> 不跟你们聊工作的话题，不在一个阶级
<iMadper> imtxc: 以前我太安于现状了, 好多机会都放弃了. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 以后不会的. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 你以为是机会，其实或许不是呢，为了一个学姐…… 你怎么变这么多
<silverzhao> 问一个问题，大家有没有觉得 Linux 下的声音比 Win 下的小多了呢？
<imtxc> silverzhao: 上放 上箱子
<iMadper> silverzhao: 没觉得. 
<silverzhao> imtxc: ？？？没看懂……
<iMadper> silverzhao: 音量开大就好了. 
<iMadper> lol~
 * imtxc bye
<iMadper> imtxc: check msg plz.
<silverzhao> 就是我音量调节到 60% 了，可是与 win 的60 感觉差多了。
<iMadper> silverzhao: 默认保留了很多音量. 
<silverzhao> 一般我在 win 下只要 12% 左右，可是在 Linux 下要到 55% 左右才觉得音量正常。
<iMadper> silverzhao: sudo gnome-control-center  里面找, 可以设置的. 
<silverzhao> 我是通过 alsamixer 调节的。
<iMadper> silverzhao: 你去按照我说的找就是了, 你自己平时用啥调节不重要.
<iMadper> imtxc: 你大爷, 给你发私信了
<silverzhao> iMadper: 谢谢！不过我没有用 gnome，所以没有 gnome-control-center，似乎也只能通过 alsamixer 调节。
<iMadper> silverzhao: 我开18%左右声音就不小了. 
<iMadper> 22左右就是极限了
<silverzhao> iMadper: 哦～那看来是我的笔记本的问题了。
<silverzhao> iMadper: 我的是联想 v450.
<silverzhao> iMadper: 我的一般都要在 55% 左右的。
<iMadper> silverzhao: 不是笔记本的问题. 
<iMadper> silverzhao: alsa默认保留很多音量的. 
<iMadper> silverzhao: 不过, 你没有gnome, 我不知道怎么修改了.
<iMadper> 不过, 开到55%, 也不影响你使用呀
<silverzhao> iMadper: 我看了下 alsamixer，好像起作用的只有 PCM 和 master，PCM 我已经调节到100了。
<iMadper> silverzhao: 不是那个, 我不知道别的de怎么设置. 
<silverzhao> iMadper: 就是想要再大点的话，就要到 80% 左右了，感觉很快就会达到 100%，虽然平常也没用到那么大的。
<silverzhao> iMadper: 哦～好的，谢谢！我再找找。
 * jiero 摸摸 iMadper 
<jiero> 22天待机就是极限了
<jiero> silverzhao: 笔记本厂商都喜欢标称啥特殊技术，所以用特殊实现——
<silverzhao> jiero: 呃，这个就不清楚了……
<iMadper> jiero: 还没有进展... 不过我还在继续!
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • openbox突然退出 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=438330 用12.04，软件中心装得openbox,用了一个月发现一个奇怪现象，经常突然退出到登录界面，好像也没什么规律，有时在编辑文件，有时打开图片，有时设置音量，没有任何提示，大家伙遇到过吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Trilobita — 2013-05-11 20:10
<Evil0r> 哈尔滨的有没有
<imtxc> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> imtxc: sigh.
<imtxc> iMadper: 亲亲
<iMadper> imtxc: 去找 jiero 
<iMadper> jiero: 抱抱
<imtxc> jiero: 亲亲
 * imtxc 碎叫
 * imtxc 一天累死了
 * iMadper 做八分钟去
<Evil0r> 看电影去
<iMadper> ee
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 北京Ubuntu/UbuntuKylin 13.04 Release Party圆满结束 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=438333 活动气氛一般，，，，，、 看到了Tweak的作者，，， 具体内容不说了，，晒晒现场图片和纪念品吧。 IMG_0139.JPG IMG_0141.JPG IMG_0142.JPG IMG_0145.JPG IMG_0147.JPG P30511-141311.jpg P30511-151256.jpg P30511-160133.jpg P30511-164747.jpg 统计
<^k^> 信息: 发表于 由 c43035 — 2013-05-11 20:30
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 终于知道了壁纸Speaker Wave里音箱的型号 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=438334 创新GigaWorks T20 or T40 统计信息: 发表于 由 scy — 2013-05-11 20:37
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper 和 imtxc
<jiero> iMadper: 8分钟长时间劝说？
<onlylove> 总是被reset,恼了，下线
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ ..额
<luckystar> 冒个泡泡
<suifeng> 修了台路由器
<luckystar> 这个怎么安装独立显卡呀
<luckystar> 附加驱动没有
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 LTS，与安全有关的系统文件有哪些？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=438336 有这方面的官方文档么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-05-11 21:13
<jiero> 结果可以免费商业使用的简体中文字体就只有 文泉驿正黑和Droid Sans Fallback。
<jiero> 文鼎的都只授权非商业。
<CyrusYzGTt> 额，你这样说不是在鼓励盗版么？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 中国15亿人都没人管。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 中国人本来就道德沦丧。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 额，多谢夸奖，  。。 算是夸奖吧
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 骚年 好久不见
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 当叔。。 
<roylez_> iMadper: 帽子
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐有好事儿没, 今天hamo被围观了
<roylez_> adam8157: 被魔都人咬了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 他的肚子被围观了
<adam8157> roylez_: 你被咬了?
<roylez_> adam8157: 你说hamo
<adam8157> roylez_: 嗯.  胡须越来越瘦了
<adam8157> roylez_: 今天见到了好多人
<roylez_> 你们基佬又开会啊
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<adam8157> roylez_: http://6pingm.com/v/110630.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 你压力大吗_郭德纲 于谦_6平米相声
<roylez_> 魔都场啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 细啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 这么高清
<adam8157> roylez_: 朱军
<jiero> adam8157: 去了？
<adam8157> jiero: 去打酱油了
<jiero> adam8157: 你不是一直都是么。
<jiero> adam8157: 你除了酱油就是帮工不是。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 什么时候去演讲？
<adam8157> jiero: 我杀也不会讲啊 乐乐知道的 roylez_ 
<abinez> jiero: 好冷哦
<jiero> adam8157: 呃。怎么会，我都能讲。
<adam8157> jiero: 我腼腆
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libre office 公式编辑器如何输入文字？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=438343 libre office公式编辑器里面格式菜单下有一个字体设置，里面可以对变量，函数，数字，文字的字体进行分别设置！ 我的问题是公式编辑器是如何区分我输入的是变量还是文字的呢？ 我做了个实验，
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。你个腼腆的大男人。。。
<jiero> abinez: 好冷？
<abinez> jiero: 恩
<jiero> abinez: 又到冬天了吗？可以去北极极昼玩了啊。
<jiero> abinez: 可以吃企鹅蛋
<jiero> adam8157: 对了阿当去吃企鹅蛋吧。
<adam8157> jiero: 企鹅蛋? 没吃过...
<jiero> adam8157: 好像中国人对极之类的无兴趣，没有吃企鹅的
<jiero> adam8157: 今天你们去混什么来着 - 话说
<adam8157> jiero: release party...
<jiero> adam8157: 好员工
<Saturn_> #prolog
<Saturn_> sorry?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • fcitx 没有输入框了！但是能输入 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=438344 如题，我吧IBUS卸载了，安装了Fcitx。一开始都好好的，后来开机就没有输入框了。 我截屏了，就是图片里面正在输入时的那个样子。而且状态栏的键盘按钮也没有了。。。输入法也切换过来了，论坛里搜索了半天都没人有
<abinez> http://finance.ifeng.com/news/pic/detail_2011_06/14/7003686_0.shtml
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 南宁西瓜跌至最低每斤2.5分钱仍无人问津_财经频道_凤凰网
<abinez> http://finance.ifeng.com/news/pic/detail_2011_06/14/7003686_0.shtml
<yandong> 好吧
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 南宁西瓜跌至最低每斤2.5分钱仍无人问津_财经频道_凤凰网
<abinez> 一万斤才250
<jiero> abinez: 。。。
<jiero> abinez: 这里3元一斤
<jiero> abinez: 都不会做西瓜汁贩卖，太弱了。
<abinez> jiero: 人家新鲜的西瓜都吃腻了
<jiero> abinez: 冰冻了做西瓜产品，快投资啊。
<abinez> 还有谁弄那个西瓜汁
<abinez> jiero: 没有那么大的冷库
<jiero> abine 250元原料费，运输费都1000+了
<abinez> 恩
<abinez> 那就是
<abinez> 运费很贵
<abinez> 运费比西瓜贵多了
<abinez> 现在很多人都不愿种西瓜了
<jiero> abinez: 日本的方块西瓜
<abinez> 改种甘蔗，或者速生桉
<abinez> jiero: 那是装在一个盒子里长出来的西瓜
<abinez> 所以是方形的
<abinez> 我们这里卖的西瓜要圆润饱满的
<abinez> 瓜皮要光滑
<abinez> 不能有凹凸曼之类的
<abinez> 有丁点的疙瘩都有可能卖不出去
<jiero> abinez: 。都是因为买的人要这样好看的，到处滥用农药。。。
<roylez__> adam8157: 阿蛋姆渣
<adam8157> roylez__: 乐乐
<adam8157> roylez__: 还不睡啊
<roylez__> adam8157: http://i3.17173.itc.cn/2013/news/2013/05/10/dzh14.jpg
<roylez__> adam8157: 懒得码字啊
<roylez__> adam8157: 找无聊图看
<adam8157> roylez__: 刚写了一百来行, 拖了好几天了
<adam8157> roylez__: 你写resignation呢么
<roylez__> adam8157: 没呢，没找到下家呢
<adam8157> roylez__: 来我司当PM
<roylez__> adam8157: project manager不当，people manager就去了
<roylez__> adam8157: 你说话有毛影响力
<adam8157> roylez__: 毛都没有
<roylez__> adam8157: 我就知道蛋蛋哪里来的毛
<iMadper> roylez__: 这你都知道. 
<roylez__> iMadper: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/4949e31dtw1e4kp2edu19j20gy0gvq4l.jpg
<roylez__> iMadper: 丫找死
<roylez__> iMadper: 给帽子，我ban了你
<roylez__> adam8157: pelikan果然够恶心 http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61c2923bjw1e4k68alf4vj20b40810tu.jpg
<iMadper> roylez__: 天真席...
<roylez__> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6ba6d89egw1e4knh78ce1j20dw0afjsh.jpg
<adam8157> roylez__: 第一次看到这图还是用的窄带 pelican
<adam8157> iMadper: 你也不睡?
<roylez__> adam8157: 他老婆被拉拉抢走了
<roylez__> adam8157: 脉动 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/4b202bb8jw1e4klinbz66j20lq0fz76t.jpg
<adam8157> roylez__: LOL
<adam8157> roylez__: 你还看抗日神剧呢啊
<roylez__> adam8157: 无聊图而已
<roylez__> adam8157: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/714b3685jw1e4kffwey6rg206o04gn4b.gif
<iMadper> adam8157: 看书呢. 
<adam8157> iMadper: 啧啧
<adam8157> iMadper: roylez__ 我发现我现在首选的语言是bash, 喜欢写各种脚本, 前途暗淡了
<qiao> iMadper: adam8157 两位还没睡？
<iMadper> adam8157: 我现在再看metaprogramming. 也是脚本了...
<iMadper> qiao: 没呢, 纠结呢
<qiao> iMadper: 又纠结个毛呢。。
<iMadper> qiao: 我下周回去
<adam8157> qiao: 好久不见啊
<qiao> iMadper: 恩呐。。纠结这个 ？
<iMadper> qiao: 恩. 
<qiao> adam8157: O(∩_∩)O   好久不见。。
<adam8157> qiao: 拜cloud高帅富
<iMadper> qiao: ntr尚未成功, 现在一走了之, 不知道下次...
<qiao> adam8157: 厄。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 你是去ntr别人么...
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩.
<qiao> iMadper: 你丫。。哎。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 坏人
<iMadper> adam8157: 我tm能被ntr嘛?@
<iMadper> adam8157: 坏人就坏人了
<iMadper> adam8157: 最好的时间里, 喜欢的妹子不能陪在自己身边, 还要当个狗屁好人
<qiao> adam8157: iMadper 这娃有陷入情海了。。
<qiao> adam8157: 你当初毕业时有没有这么纠结过。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 况且, 一言难尽, 我不一定是坏的那个.
 * iMadper 把当初看成初中了... 刚想喷...
<qiao> iMadper: 擦。。
<iMadper> qiao: lol~
<adam8157> qiao: 纠结啥?
<iMadper> adam8157: 因为要离开你心爱的妹子或者汉子.
<roylez__> adam8157: cloud有毛搞头
<qiao> adam8157: 你问 iMadper 么。。
<qiao> roylez__: 看来大家都木有睡啊。。
<adam8157> iMadper: qiao 没纠结
<adam8157> roylez__: 有钱, 没别的
<roylez__> iMadper: 你赶紧找个基佬，消停下
<AndroUser1991> 太热了睡不着
<iMadper> roylez__: 来找我吧
<roylez__> adam8157: 有毛钱...
<qiao> 我有个啥纠结的，单身一个。。 adam8157 iMadper 
<iMadper> qiao: 没人问你...
<iMadper> lol~
<roylez__> adam8157: 要有钱，搞大机搞存储，一切以cost down为动机发展的技术，什么虚拟化、cloud，都不是来钱的....
<adam8157> roylez__: .... 18M啊
<adam8157> roylez__: 我这种脱离enterprise的, 看到cloud就觉得是土壕了
<qiao> iMadper: ...
<qiao> 这破机子，还卡。。
<adam8157> roylez__: 临额99K了, 但是固额就是不给我升满
<adam8157> nnnnd
<roylez__> adam8157: 什么？
<adam8157> roylez__: 信用卡
<roylez__> adam8157: 要额度有毛用....
<adam8157> roylez__: 这个月账单70K. 所以 还是有用的, 需要刷大额的时候可以刷
<adam8157> roylez__: 帮别人买了个大件儿
<fivesheep_> 高帅富..
<adam8157> fivesheep_: 五羊, 你才是吧, 求带走到yahoo us
<fivesheep_> ...
<roylez__> fivesheep_: 你在丫胡us？
 * adam8157 求肉翻
<roylez__> adam8157: 通货膨胀厉害啊。曾经有在香港的前辈，毕业就30w在上海买房，7w够付首付了吧？现在只不过是“信用卡刷了个大件”
<adam8157> roylez__: 我同事都是世纪初买房的...
<adam8157> roylez__: 我每天不要脸的和几个千万富翁一些修bug
<roylez__> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> nnnnd
<adam8157> roylez__: 痛苦啊
<^k^>  05:16
<skraito> hi all anyone awake
<skraito> hi anyone awake and wanna join our whitehat hackers team channel ##0x71
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-12
<sacrificetofree> Good mornings
<hulu> 有人了解 livecd 么？
<mraandtux> 论坛的服务器是不是被广告党攻击了？
<mraandtux> hulu: Live CD 不就是启动盘吗
<hulu> mraandtux: 是啊
<hulu> mraandtux: 你了解么？
<mraandtux> hulu: 网上一搜就有
<mraandtux> hulu: 千万别百度
<hulu> mraandtux: 搜不到
<mraandtux> hulu: https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/Live_CD
<^k^> mraandtux ⇪ t: Live CD - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<mraandtux> hulu: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<hulu> 我修改了 /etc/skel ，但 livecd 在创建默认 live user 时不拷贝 /etc/skel 
<mraandtux> hulu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/83880/how-can-i-edit-etc-skel-while-keeping-the-default-folders-on-live-cd
<hulu> mraandtux: 好像 13.04 不从 /etc/skel 拷贝文件
<sacrificetofree> 可以通过刻录在U盘的ubuntu安装镜像来修复当前电脑的系统吗?
<hulu> mraandtux: 有办法么？
<hulu> 还有谁了解 livecd 么？
<lsfzdth> 干什么用
<iMadper> hulu: 去#ubuntu问问, 看看是bug还是特性
<lsfzdth> 你是问livecd的作用，还是构造，还是别的
<hulu> iMadper: 我去问过
<hulu> lsfzdth: livecd 发生了一些变化
<iMadper> hulu: 那你就直接去lp开一个bug, 报上去.
<iMadper> hulu: 如果不是bug, 他们会回复你, 然后关了那个bug的. 
<hulu> 谁的英文好，帮忙到开个 bug
<iMadper> hulu: 如果是bug, 他们会修复. 
<iMadper> hulu: 只有你自己可以. 
<hulu> bug 谁开不一样？
<iMadper> hulu: 只有你自己了解所有过程
<hulu> 我估计不是 bug
<hulu> 我在这里陈述一下
<iMadper> hulu: 你说过很多次了
<lsfzdth> 具体问题描述出来，
<iMadper> hulu: 不过这里没有人关心
<hulu> lsfzdth: 我修改了 livecd 的 skel，但 livecd 在创建默认 live user 的时后不从 /etc/skel 拷贝文件
<iMadper> hulu: 去开bug吧, 这写成英语不难. 不过你描述的太少了
<hulu> iMadper: 谢谢，开完了发个网址过来
<hulu> 谁的英文好，帮忙发个 bug
<iyzsong> hulu: 什么bug w.w
<hulu> iyzsong: 我修改了 livecd 的 /etc/skel，但是 livecd 在创建默认 live user 的时候不从 /etc/skel 拷贝文件
<iyzsong> hulu: 你可以先去#ubuntu问一下
<hulu> iyzsong: 我去问过了
<hulu> iyzsong: 没有结果
<sacrificetofree> 话说,freenode上有没有啥好的外国灌水频道啊
<iyzsong> hulu: chmod -R 755 /etc/skel
<hulu> iyzsong: 什么意思
<hulu> 我现在的 skel 是 700
<hulu> own 是 ubuntu:ubuntu
<iyzsong> hulu: 网上都是这样说的，权限有问题...
<hulu> iyzsong: 给个网址
<iyzsong> hulu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/83880/how-can-i-edit-etc-skel-while-keeping-the-default-folders-on-live-cd
<^k^> iyzsong ⇪ ti: How can I edit /etc/skel while keeping the default folders on Live CD - Ask Ubuntu
<hulu> iyzsong: 我去试试，谢谢
<hulu> iyzsong: 我想不是这个问题
<hulu> 我是在创建默认 live user 时遇到问题的
<hulu> 我有事出去一下
<onlylove> 论坛500了
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐驮
<Pudge> 论坛又挂了么
<hulu> iyzsong: 在么？
<iyzsong> hulu: 还在
<hulu> iyzsong: 刚才的问题有结果么？
<iyzsong> hulu: 我没ubuntu，只能你来试试了...
<hulu> iyzsong: 谢谢
 * iyzsong 去吃饭了
<Haw> 论坛挂了阿。。。
<sacrificetofree>   纳尼
<sacrificetofree> 咋回事
<Haw> 今天早上就挂了，一直500 internal error。
<Haw> 请管理员处理一下阿～
<hulu> 谁知道 virtualbox 的发布周期
<sacrificetofree> ubuntu的服务器不在大陆还是咋回事
<sacrificetofree> 怎么可以挂!!!
<sacrificetofree> 怎么可以被gfw!!
<hulu> 服务器系统最好是能用 live 系统
<hulu> 有了问题一重启就OK
<Pudge> 。。
<Pudge> 有问题就重启还叫服务器？
<hulu> 怎么不叫
<sacrificetofree> ........
<sacrificetofree> ...........
<sacrificetofree> --!
<iMadper> 服务器用live系统.... ....
<hulu> 如果重启不奏效，那就是数据有问题
<hulu> 反正服务器不能天天升级
<Pudge> 动不动就重启的服务器。。
<hulu> 重启时一种解决方式
<hulu> 尤其时使用live系统的服务器
<iMadper> 服务器为啥要用live系统? 系统管理员脑子出问题了?
<hulu> live 系统一重启就ok了
<hulu> 便于判断问题
<iMadper> hulu: 服务器还要重启? 
<iMadper> hulu: 重启能判断问题?
<hulu> iMadper: 能
<iMadper> hulu: 重启是掩藏问题吧...
<hulu> iMadper: 不是
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> hulu: 谁家服务器这么用? 
<iMadper> hulu: 你访问网站的时候, 总是没有响应, 因为服务器重启去了...
<hulu> iMadper: 可以双机
<hulu> iMadper: 热备
<iMadper> hulu: 就为了能用livecd做系统, 所以多花钱弄个冗余. 
<hulu> iMadper: 单机时风险点
<iMadper> hulu: livecd做系统是更大的风险点
<hulu> iMadper: 有什么风险？
<iMadper> hulu: 光驱卡住了
<iMadper> hulu: 或者usb子系统出问题. 
<hulu> usb pxe
<hulu> cdrom
<hulu> 方法多了
<iMadper> hulu: 我知道方法多了.
<hulu> 我觉得集群使用 live 系统更加方便
<hulu> 随时改变拓扑
<iMadper> hulu: 那你就用吧.
<hulu> 。。。
<freeflying> hulu: 云+juju
<hulu> freeflying: juju 是什么？
<adam8157> 小啾啾
<freeflying> hulu: juju.ubuntu.com
<alvin_rx1> Title: *HTTPS* Juju (@ ubuntu.com)
<hulu> 云计算（Cloud Computing）是分布式计算（Distributed Computing）、并行计算（Parallel Computing）、效用计算（Utility Computing）、网络存储（Network Storage Technologies）、虚拟化（Virtualization）、负载均衡（Load Balance）等传统计算机和网络技术发展融合的产物。
<hulu> freeflying: juju 能干什么？
<freeflying> 12:49 < freeflying> hulu: juju.ubuntu.com
<hulu> freeflying: 好像时部署用的？
<hulu> 布署
<hulu> freeflying: livecd 也时部署用的
<onlylove> 你们别吵，现在服务器都跑高可用，ha呢
<onlylove> haproxy
<jiero> 什么。
<onlylove> 或者简单点的用heartbeat
<onlylove> jiero: 论坛挂了
<hulu> onlylove: 是啊
<onlylove> 但是服务器挂了绝对不是直接重启那么简单
<hulu> onlylove: 我知道不简单
<hulu> onlylove: 重启时一种方式
<onlylove> hulu: 只有失去响应才会重启
<hulu> onlylove: 尤其是使用 livecd
<onlylove> hulu: 你看来没玩过大号服务器
<onlylove> hulu: 你知道有四块scsi卡，16块硬盘的机器重启意味着什么么
<hulu> livecd 是一种新的部署方式
<onlylove> 光检测硬件的时间够喝下午茶的
<hulu> onlylove: 我指的重启是 livecd
<onlylove> hulu: 你家livecd重启不检测硬件是不
<onlylove> hulu:你数据也存在livecd里面么，
<hulu> 服务器一般使用 pxe 或 usb
<hulu> onlylove: 数据在 nas上
<onlylove> hulu: 那nas坏了要重启呢
<hulu> 热备
<hulu> 每天同步
<onlylove> 算了，我不说啥了，等你真玩一段时间关键服务器就知道了
<hulu> onlylove: 说吧
<onlylove> 热备和定时同步肯定是必须的，但是不一定是每天
<jiero> onlylove: 人
<freeflying> onlylove: 13:01 < onlylove> hulu: 你知道有四块scsi卡，16块硬盘的机器重启意味着什么么
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> onlylove: 他根本不懂服务器
<onlylove> 备份的时候硬盘性能下降的厉害
<onlylove> freeflying: 算了……
<freeflying> 还hpc用livecd，这尼玛要是哪家真让他去搞，岂不一脚掉海沟里去了
<onlylove> 总线速度在那摆着……就那样
<lainme> 计算用服务器，重启岂不哭死一片
<hulu> freeflying: 此话怎讲
<freeflying> hulu: 你一点都懂啊
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.suning.com/emall/prd_10052_10051_-7_4892676_1.html?utm_source=union&utm_medium=C&utm_campaign=4410&utm_content=4303
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: 富士通笔记本LLH532AACE0100046【报价、价格、评测、参数】_笔记本_苏宁易购
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个做老人机怎么样
<onlylove> 听说富士通的机器喜欢断轴
<iMadper> freeflying: 国产富士通断横梁的.
<iMadper> onlylove: +1
<freeflying> 哦
<freeflying> 推荐个老人用的呗  onlylove iMadper 
<onlylove> 买个神船什么的，坏了就扔还便宜
<iMadper> freeflying: 老人不用背电脑出去, 弄个一体机不好吗?
<onlylove> freeflying: 我爸对那个不感冒……
<iMadper> freeflying: 散热什么的, 比笔记本稍微好一些
<freeflying> iMadper: 我说弄个一体机，他们喜欢笔记本
<freeflying> iMadper: 之前一直在用我的x200
<onlylove> 哎……
<iMadper> freeflying: 太小了吧. 给老人用.
<onlylove> 对了，昨天看到个索尼的机器
<freeflying> iMadper: 他们还挺满意
<onlylove> 全键盘的
<onlylove> 17寸
<onlylove> I7CPU
<iMadper> freeflying: 没有啥特别给老人用的... 随便一个不算贵的, 就能满足他们吧. 不过那个富士通算了..
<onlylove> acer什么的，便宜好用
<freeflying> http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/web/LenovoPortal/en_US/catalog.workflow:item.detail?GroupID=457&Code=59365077
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ IdeaPad Z400 Touch - 59365077 - Dark Chocolate: Weekly Deal | Lenovo | (US)
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个貌似不错
<onlylove> 不过这到是个怎么说……
<onlylove> 针对老年人的计算机
<onlylove> 我觉得老人视力不好，高分屏估计不行
<iMadper> freeflying: 配置挺高的. 电池不够用. 不过老人倒是也不用带出去. 
<onlylove> 就保一年啊……
<onlylove> lenovo太小气了
<freeflying> onlylove: 现在都一年啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 是么……我机器的时候是两年
<onlylove> freeflying: 看来机器的质量是不如以前了
<iMadper> hp貌似还是两年吧?
<onlylove> 不一样的机器不一样的保修期限
<onlylove> 联想的tp我记得sl系列就保修一年
<onlylove> 但是T系列就长很多
<iMadper>    会编程, 很多事情就做不得. 你不愿意回家种田, 又不齿去小公司做文员, 更加不想去抛头露面当柜台销售. 那你怎么生活? 会编程, 也都是要吃饭的.
<wzssyqa> roylez: 升级了 zsh 5.0, 你的配置文件似乎挂掉了呢
<onlylove> iMadper: 你居然看不起回家种田，你要知道回家种田锻炼身体
<onlylove> iMadper: 不会有颈椎病什么的
<freeflying> wzssyqa: zsh有啥好的
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没有看不起. 
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 是不是, ps1不起作用了? 效果很怪
<onlylove> 我现在都不知道在帝都是去是留了
<iMadper> onlylove: 逃离北上广 我的目标.
<onlylove> 如果能找个妹子考虑下，找不到妹子真不如回家
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 补全好用电
<onlylove> 发现自己留下的原因居然是妹子质量比家里高……
<wzssyqa> iMadper: _tags:55: command not found: comptry 这种
<iMadper> wzssyqa: O_a 那你的ps1还正常吗?
<onlylove> 这command not found是PATH变量没设置好吧
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 你这比我遇到的还严重... 我的只是ps1很怪, 以前很少的, 现在变成了长长的, 乱乱的一陀....
<chengshi1ing> hi\
<^k^> chengshi1ing:点点点.  13:22 
 * adam8157 坚守bash, 够用, 而且适合写脚本, 不会精神分裂
<chengshi1ing> hi
<^k^> chengshi1ing:点点点.  13:23 
<chengshi1ing> hello
<hulu> onlylove: 我想问一下，到底为什么关键服务器不能用 livecd?
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 就拿来当gui用的
<^k^> chengshi1ing:点点点.  13:23 
 * wzssyqa 写脚本坚持posix shell 兼容
<onlylove> hulu: 老大，光驱的读写速度在那呢
<hulu> onlylove: 可以用 usb 啊
<onlylove> hulu: 而且不允许重启
<onlylove> hulu: usb3.0比pcie还快么
<hulu> onlylove: livecd 不一定要重启
<onlylove> hulu: 我没法和你说，你去试试就知道了
<hulu> ...
<onlylove> hulu: 服务器和PC区别还是很大滴
<iMadper> hulu: usb子系统的测试, 比标准的存储测试少多了. 也就是说, 内核的usb子系统挂掉的几率比传统存储方式多很多. 
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 求助啊：13.04如何能像以前那样打字时有字体随机跳动特效，求大神解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=439123 我用ubuntu也是只想要窗口颤抖果冻效果和文字输入特效，但是后者在ubuntu 13.04不知怎么设置啊。。以前10.10在系统设置-外观-勾上扩展里就有的。。 已装compiz开启窗口颤抖。。但是中文
<^k^> 输入时的字体随机跳动的特效怎么开启啊，就是打字 …
<hulu> onlylove: 难道服务器就不能重启？
<onlylove> hulu: 能啊
<onlylove> hulu: 但是服务器维护一般的有维护公告，或者半夜没人的时候维护 
<onlylove> hulu: 最主要是是有高可用，在一台或者两台机器故障的情况下能对外提供服务
<hulu> onlylove: <onlylove> hulu: 服务器和PC区别还是很大滴 什么意思
<onlylove> hulu: 这时候那一台或者几台故障机器就看你怎么处理了，处理不当可能导致更多问题
<onlylove> hulu: 字面意思
<hulu> onlylove: 那和用 livecd 有什么冲突么？
<onlylove> hulu: 没
<hulu> onlylove: <onlylove> hulu: 我没法和你说，你去试试就知道了 我该去试什么？
<onlylove> hulu: 比方说，新浪或者网易，或者某银行
<onlylove> hulu: 最典型的，淘宝
<hulu> onlylove: 您高就
<onlylove> hulu: TI
<hulu> onlylove: TI 是什么
<onlylove> hulu: texas instrument
<hulu> 德州仪器？
<hulu> 我英文不好
<onlylove> 是
<hulu> 那您是在国内？
<onlylove> 对啊
<hulu> 。。。
<onlylove> 哦，对了。你要是对服务器那块有兴趣你可以研究下色情网站
<hulu> 。。。
<hulu> 不好吧
<onlylove> 没让你研究里面的内容
<onlylove> 色情网站的访问量绝对杠杠滴
<hulu> onlylove: 我想请教服务器为什么不能重启
<onlylove> hulu: 不为什么，就是业务要求
<hulu> onlylove: 哦
<hulu> onlylove: 明白！谢谢
<iMadper> 色情网站的流量, 仅次于facebook和google
<onlylove> hulu: 而且我和你说了，有集群的情况下，故障机器是允许重启的，但是要保证能排除故障
<hulu> onlylove: 我是说重启是排除一些故障的好办法
<onlylove> hulu: 如果你没排除故障就重启，有各方面的麻烦，而且如果是中毒机器要取证的话，更不能重启，因为一旦重启，证据就都没了
<jusss> http://www.hebeea.edu.cn/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 河北省教育考试院
<onlylove> hulu: 你以为这windows啊
<jusss> 为啥我等不进这个网站
<hulu> onlylove: 这个我知道
<hulu> 但重启时解决一些问题的好办法
<onlylove> 比方说
<onlylove> 如果是解决X的问题那算了，服务器一般没有X
<onlylove> jusss: 那网站知道你经常翻墙，给你上黑名单了
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/people/biluoxian/status/1157241027/
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ 比洛仙.的广播
<jusss> onlylove: 6个月没翻了
<jusss> onlylove: 昨天你去了，那个13.04
<jiero> iMadper: 额。怎么会，youtube哪里去了
<onlylove> jusss: 去了，以后类似的再也不去了
<jusss> onlylove: 没给你T?
<jusss> onlylove: 没给贴纸 cd?
<hulu> onlylove: 如果集群不用 livecd，不能重启，那对判断问题是不利的，比如有个 100~200 台服务器
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<iMadper> jiero: 等我给你找. 
<onlylove> jusss: 贴纸和CD是免费的，但是我不喜欢ubuntu kylin，T是抽奖和提问给的
<onlylove> hulu: 才100~200啊
<hulu> onlylove: 举个例子
<jusss> onlylove: 那你就抽奖，拿件t
<jusss> onlylove: 没让你免费用网？
<onlylove> jusss: T也不好看……不是我喜欢的
<onlylove> jusss: 这个是，不知道为啥，那边没网
<jusss> onlylove: 白给的。。。。你还挑三拣四
<onlylove> jusss: 穿出去影响形象
<iMadper> jiero: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34635
 * iMadper 
<jusss> onlylove: 形象。。。。
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Solidot | 成人网站有多大？
<freeflying> iMadper: 刚需
<jusss> onlylove: 你帮我访问下这个网站，看能进不 http://www.hebeea.edu.cn/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 河北省教育考试院
<jusss> onlylove: 我这进不了
<iMadper> freeflying: 只是没想到这么大...
<onlylove> hulu: 你自己研究下goole有几个数据中心，一个数据中心有几个机器
<onlylove> hulu: 或者你研究下slashdot的架构
<iMadper> freeflying: http://dailynews.sina.com/bg/chn/chnnews/ausdaily/20110727/18112636891.html    色情网站的功能多样化
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 報導溫州動車意外事故　色情網站竟比官方詳細_大陸頻道_新浪網-北美
<NeedTime> 我这可以进
<onlylove> jusss: 你上黑名单了，要不就没洗脸
<NeedTime> 你要查东西吗
<freeflying> iMadper: 草榴上还有ubuntukylin的测评
<freeflying> onlylove: slashdot太小了
<iMadper> freeflying: ... ... 霸气...
<jusss> onlylove: 看来我该改dns了
<jiero> 哦。
<onlylove> freeflying: slashdot不大，但是对hulu来说应该够了吧
<onlylove> freeflying: CL是成人社区，没说只能有色情内容
<hulu> onlylove: google 数据中心不让重启？
<onlylove> hulu: 让啊
<hulu> onlylove: 那他们怎样诊断问题？
<onlylove> hulu: 但是GOOGLE的服务停上十分钟你试试？
<jusss> “ 当某人告诉你：“不是钱，而是原则问题”时，十有八九就是钱的问题——胡巴尔德”
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。
<jusss> “xvideos画质太次,piratebay有HD频道,uncensored的内容,可惜洋枪洋码居多 "
<hulu> onlylove: 重启就会停服务？
<onlylove> hulu: netstat iostat ifstat sar ps
<onlylove> hulu: 你家机器重启的时候能对外提供服务
<hulu> onlylove: 不是有热备么？
<jusss> onlylove: 上午看了部电影K pax K星来客
<onlylove> hulu: 我再和你说一遍，在有热备的情况下，单机允许重启
<jusss> onlylove: 很好，感觉跟这个男人来自地球一样好看
<onlylove> hulu: 非关键业务也可以重启
<hulu> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> hulu: 但是你重启解决啥问题呢
<onlylove> hulu: 服务器的很多问题不是靠重启解决的
<hulu> onlylove: 重启对排除问题很有帮助
<hulu> onlylove: 当然不是所有问题
<onlylove> hulu: 我不和你说了，你爱和谁说和谁说去吧
<onlylove> hulu: 我和你说，一个有4个scsi卡的机器，开机光检测硬盘就半小时还多
<onlylove> hulu: 你要是时间够用你自己玩去
<onlylove> 你以为服务器和你家PC一个启动速度，几分钟起来了
<hulu> onlylove: 话不投机半句多
<onlylove> 而且如果你重启没解决问题，会让问题更没法下手，如果不重启还有机会
<iMadper> 重启了, 只能默默等待bug下次出现. 
<iMadper> 掩盖问题没用的, 避不开的.
<onlylove> 如果你不爱和我说，这边很多都是做研发或者服务器的，你问别人
<hulu> iMadper: 正是期盼 bug 重现，一般问题如果时可重现的，那和 livecd 里的软件有关系概率就大
<freeflying> onlylove: 你做啥的
<onlylove> freeflying: 目前做helpdesk，之前做过SA
<hulu> iMadper: 如果不用 livecd 那重现的只能时，出问题时的机器的状态
<freeflying> onlylove: ti在国内还有这么多人啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 我在ti做helpdesk，做sa的时候是在家里，到了帝都连sa都做不成了
<onlylove> freeflying: 还成吧，帝都这边大概两百左右，其实魔都那边人多
<onlylove> freeflying: 还有成都西安杭州苏州
<freeflying> onlylove: 不错，钱多就好
<onlylove> freeflying: 没几个钱了，去掉税，去掉生活费用比家里多不了多少，不过家里没保险，这边有保险
<iMadper> 现在真的是65退休了嘛?
<freeflying> iMadper: 哪有退休的时候啊，除非挂掉
<onlylove> iMadper: 还没吧？
<iMadper> freeflying: ... ... 
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道, 之前貌似听说过一次. 
<onlylove> 说起来，农民兄弟真的没有退休
<iMadper> onlylove: hd还好呀, 那些车间的, 工厂的, 跑业务的, 到64, 胡子头发全白了, 还要去上班?
<onlylove> iMadper: 是啊，之前我也听说了，不过听说反对意见很大
<iMadper> onlylove: 是呀, 交40+年养老保险, 领那么几年养老金... 何必呢...
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove> iMadper: 还不知道能不能领回本钱
<jiero> 难道说又到了抵制 html5的时候了么。。。DRM通过了。
<onlylove> jiero: 到了开发html6的时候了
<freeflying> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=24304732713&tracelog=jubuyitnow&_u=b16qekd091e&spm=608.1000566.12315.1024
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 周年庆ThinkPad E430c(32651E0) 三代I3/2G内存/500G硬盘/1G独显-淘宝网
<freeflying> 这个咋样
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 这个挺好呀.
<jiero> http://www.w3.org/QA/2013/05/perspectives_on_encrypted_medi.html
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Perspectives on Encrypted Media Extension Reaching First Public Working Draft - W3C Blog
<freeflying> jiero: 除了html5,还用啥
<iMadper> freeflying: 除了那个难以接受的gt610
<jiero> freeflying: 。html6哈哈
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • sysrq键不见了如何reisub？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=439127 型号是tinkpad x230i国行，但是我想x230系列可能都一样。 没有sysrq键，手册上写是按住fn+s当sysrq使，你妹的reisub里的s这回咋办，这设计实在无语 统计信息: 发表于 由 feicunrain — 2013-05-12 14:15
<freeflying> iMadper: 老人对这个没啥需求啊，最多就玩个麻将类的游戏
<iMadper> freeflying: 我的意思是, 没有那个gt610, 其实更好. 
<iMadper> freeflying: hd4000 这显卡跟gt610差不多, 何必多一个独立显卡来散热..
<jiero> iMadper: 多数人用windows，而且觉得多一个东西更好
<jiero> iMadper: 就怕少了。
<iMadper> jiero: 好吧... 
<iMadper> freeflying: 其实可以了, 下单吧. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个主要是不懂的人看了比较舒服啊，居然还有独立显卡
<jiero> iMadper: 多数人不是设计师 - 不喜欢做减法 - 喜欢加法。
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 老人都不关心配置, 用起来不别扭就行. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 唉，这个月花了好多钱
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 贪心. 我也贪心. 
<iMadper> freeflying: 我这个月没怎么花, 因为卡里没钱了. 
<onlylove> jiero: 对了，mozilla，看看它怎么办，那货的手机系统是html5的
<freeflying> jiero: 人都是贪婪的
<iMadper> freeflying: 这个月刚12号.... 确实没怎么花... 象印的杯子是上个月的, 雨衣也是上个月的. 恩恩. 
<jiero> onlylove: 跟着google的标准呗。。
<jiero> freeflying: 因为没看到代价——
<jiero> freeflying: 没多少男人喜欢四处乱搞的美女当老婆。
<adam8157> freeflying: 你又要买东西啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 给我父母买电脑啊
<jiero> freeflying: 省点钱，买 https://www.leapmotion.com/product
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Leap Motion
<freeflying> jiero: 太高级
<adam8157> freeflying: 我后悔给我妈买台式机了, 还是笔记本或者平板好. 台式机硬盘噪音大
<adam8157> freeflying: 买个屏幕大点的吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 换ssd
<adam8157> iMadper: 明年给换, 现在换不起
<iMadper> adam8157: 换个5400 rpm的硬盘也行吧.
<jiero> adam8157: 屏幕大没意思，老人看不到重点
<adam8157> iMadper: 不行吧, 一样的吵
<jiero> freeflying: 主要是你要定制好
<adam8157> jiero: 14"的话对老人不友好
<jiero> adam8157: 老人用笔记本？
<freeflying> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE8InAPdycs&feature=youtu.be&a
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Scorpions-Hurricane 2000 HD (720p) - YouTube
<freeflying> adam8157: 有啥推荐的不
<adam8157> jiero: 是啊, 安静
<jiero> adam8157: 这里。。。500GB的台式机噪音比城市噪音还要低
<adam8157> freeflying: T530i =,=
<happyaron> adam8157: 上ssd吧
<adam8157> freeflying: e530, y500
<adam8157> happyaron: 等便宜点的...
<happyaron> adam8157: 感觉下次大幅降价还要点时间
<jiero> adam8157: 外面远处的鸟叫就比我这脚边的机箱声音大多呃
<adam8157> happyaron: 明年再说吧
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮
<happyaron> jiero: 罗姐
<happyaron> adam8157: 你现在投资买硬盘，明年再投资买ssd，这不浪费么
<freeflying> adam8157: 办公室有e530的机器不
<jiero> happyaron: 他会把硬盘送你的
<adam8157> freeflying: 应该是有
<happyaron> adam8157: 现在128G的要800，我觉得如果是新买已经可以入手了
<happyaron> jiero: 我电脑貌似装不上，要7mm的盘……
<adam8157> happyaron: 今年没买硬盘啊
<happyaron> adam8157: o
<freeflying> adam8157: 做工如何
<iMadper> http://site.douban.com/xiaoshang/#aslist?s=361013    后海
<adam8157> happyaron: 我娘的电脑是去年初买的dell
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 熊企乐队的小站
<jiero> adam8157: 你确定是硬盘过响么，我这里只能听到风扇声音
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦
<adam8157> freeflying: 貌似s系列好些
<jiero> adam8157: dell的硬盘一般都是质量差的。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 你可以哪天感受下
<freeflying> adam8157: 其实x的现在做工都很一般了
<adam8157> freeflying: 相比之下相当不错了
<adam8157> freeflying: 我的x230蛮好的
<jiero> happyaron:  7mm 硬盘是什么
<freeflying> jiero: 厚度
<jiero> 哦。
<onlylove> jiero: 笔记本硬盘厚度
<jiero> 哦。不习惯。。。一直只知道 2.5inch
<ofan> maskray不在？
<jiero> adam8157: 我有闲置的2.5inch硬盘你要不。
 * jiero 应该问谁要。
<adam8157> jiero: 要来也木有用
<jiero> 320GB 7200转
<adam8157> jiero: ssd的就要
<jiero> 没。
<onlylove> jiero: 多钱卖
<jiero> ssd英文不是硬盘拉
<jiero> onlylove: 呃。
<jiero> onlylove: 没想到啊。
<happyaron> jiero: 厚度
<onlylove> jiero: 我主要是怕噪音
<jiero> onlylove: 只记得$85买的。
<ofan> ray在不在
<onlylove> jiero: 好贵的样子
<jiero> happyaron: 原来我的 dell vostro 1500 用的。
<jiero> onlylove: 2010年买的
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntukylin13.4 64位系统 安装13.4ATI显卡驱动成功，亲测 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=439130 参照了别人的教程，不是原创。 准备工作：1.快捷键：ctrl+alt+t 打开终端，输入 Code:  sudo apt-get update ，更新源。 然后点击屏幕左上角的Ubuntu标志，搜索软件更新器，检查更新，更新好后重启电脑。
<^k^>  2.下载ati官方的专用驱动， http://support.amd.com/cn/Page …
<onlylove> jiero: 怪不得贵
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。这个。。。从来没听说有厚度这个单位的。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 我只知道是 2.5 英寸的。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 一般的是9mm
<onlylove> jiero: 日立有款7mm的
<jiero> happyaron:  onlylove  不知道啊。。。看看 dell vostro 1500 的硬盘厚度。。
<onlylove> jiero: 没必要看的，大部分9mm
<jiero> 哦。那就是 9mm
<freeflying>  iMadper B820靠谱不
<onlylove> jiero: 我知道的7mm就日立有一款，其他品牌的不知道，那时候正研究给本子换硬盘，后来就不了了之了
<jiero> onlylove: 我的是日立的
<onlylove> jiero: 那有可能是
<freeflying> ssd7mm的多了去了
<happyaron> hdd 7mm的少。。。
<jiero> 不过大概没那么薄。。。想像一下。
<jiero> 7mm 
<iMadper> freeflying: 啥b820? 笔记本? 我查查.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我猜是CPU
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦, cup..
<iMadper> onlylove: 不喜欢赛扬两个字.. 买残次品的...
<adam8157> happyaron: x230必须7mm的硬盘?
<onlylove> iMadper: core贵啊
<happyaron> adam8157: t430必须是7mm的盘，x230不清楚，可能也是吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩. 
<jiero> 不过还好，不是要求 1.8inch 硬盘的。
<jiero> 哈哈
 * jiero 的笔记本是 1.8寸硬盘的。
<onlylove> iMadper: pentium现在都是残次品，介于core和celeron之间
<iMadper> freeflying: 不好吧... 其实i3也都不贵...
<happyaron> adam8157: 光驱位可以加9mm的盘
<jiero> happyaron: 哦。双赢盘。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 咱x230没有光驱位
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道奔腾现在成啥了... 赛扬我是不喜欢...
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯
<happyaron> jiero: 额，还可以加个msata的盘
<jiero> iMadper: 赛扬还有么
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.amazon.cn/HP-%E6%83%A0%E6%99%AE-Pavilion-14-B052TU-14-0%E8%8B%B1%E5%AF%B8%E7%AC%94%E8%AE%B0%E6%9C%AC%E7%94%B5%E8%84%91/dp/B00CAJCGFQ/ref=sr_1_5?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1368340705&sr=1-5 这个貌似不错
<jiero> happyaron: 你要么。要我就邮过去
<onlylove> iMadper: 反正就是一级一级的精简，精简到最后就是celeron，赛羊
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ HP 惠普 Pavilion 14-B052TU 14.0英寸笔记本电脑(i3-2367U 2G 500G+32G SSD 集成显卡 Win8 黑色)-报价 价格 多少钱-电脑/IT/办公-亚马逊
<adam8157> happyaron: http://item.jd.com/774501.html
<happyaron> jiero: 要啥。。。
<jiero> 硬盘。
 * jiero 的硬盘不知道干嘛用。
<happyaron> adam8157: 我还是建议你买个镁光的，贵点但是应该放心些。
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 我觉得可以, 而且我喜欢hp
<happyaron> jiero: 额，多大的？
<happyaron> jiero: 其实我也不咋需要。
<jiero> happyaron:  320GB 7200转
<onlylove> iMadper: 惠普煎蛋
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] SSD还是买英特尔和三星的好
<jiero> 传输速度测的时候 94mb/s
<iMadper> adam8157: 其实吧, 浦科特的ssd才好. 镁光不行. 
<happyaron> jiero: 好，给我吧……
<happyaron> 三星的SSD不行……
<iMadper> onlylove: 我的4230s 就没事. 
<happyaron> 用的是U盘颗粒
<iMadper> onlylove: 用了两年了. 
<happyaron> 寿命受伤
<iMadper> happyaron: 三星的ssd好过镁光的. 
<happyaron> iMadper: U盘颗粒我不能接受
<onlylove> 你们别吵了，intel的盘多贵啊
<jiero> happyaron: 地址。
<iMadper> happyaron: 你是说tlc?
<iMadper> happyaron: m4 pro是mlc的.
<freeflying> happyaron: 我三星的都用了1年多了，没觉得比之前的intel差
<iMadper> happyaron: slc的市面上已经不存在了. 
<onlylove> 再说了，intel前几天不是出那啥8MB故障了么，镁光相对好点
 * jiero 之前也想买SSD来着，160元买16GB的。
<onlylove> 为啥没人讨论kinston的
<jiero> 哈哈
<iMadper> ssd就该买浦科特和三星的呀... 别的没啥可说的..
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 硬盘故障每个SSD都有过
<happyaron> freeflying: 速度肯定没问题，寿命感觉悬
<happyaron> iMadper: 嗯
<iMadper> happyaron: 三星840是tlc, 840pro是mlc的. 你可以买pro
<happyaron> onlylove: kingston还是买内存时想着吧
<freeflying> happyaron: 肯定不会在你换电脑前坏的
<happyaron> iMadper: 那不如加一点点钱买intel
<onlylove> happyaron: 我买内存的时候看见kingston绕着走
<iMadper> happyaron: 一直觉得, intel的定价太神奇...
<happyaron> freeflying: 买不起容量大的啊。。。寿命就挫了。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 为啥
<onlylove> jusss: 用过，感觉一般般，而且假货很多
<freeflying> happyaron: 256够用了
<iMadper> 金士顿, 在淘宝半年的销量, 超过了金士顿全年全球总产量. 
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<freeflying> happyaron: 想我之前还用40的呢
<onlylove> jusss: adata的和apacer的好很多
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 淘宝上金士顿很多假货
<jusss> onlylove: 据说有的老内存条卖的很贵呀
<happyaron> freeflying: 256已经很贵了有木有
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 而且现在金士顿的质量也不行了
<onlylove> jusss: 那是因为停产了，然后老机器要升级，不得不用
<onlylove> jusss: 如果是我，直接换新机器
<happyaron> freeflying: 我可以接受的还只有128或以下。
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> 反正用过正品金士顿，感觉很一般
<onlylove> 都怀疑是假货
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 现在金士顿的U盘都是tlc的芯片了
<onlylove> 笔记本上一般都是现代或者三星的条子
<happyaron> 现在kingston的u盘挫的太多了。
<onlylove> 优盘？PNY
<happyaron> pny的盘还是不错的
<onlylove> ADATA
<freeflying> iMadper: 你说是e430好，还是这个hp的好
<onlylove> 还有kingmax
<freeflying> happyaron: 128的现在要700左右
<happyaron> freeflying: 我暂时不换了，感觉现在这个硬盘还能接受。
<freeflying> happyaron: 其实你搞个 40G的就好了，东西都丢到服务器上去
 * jiero 现在在一个类似非法集资的公司里学习
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯，买个小的msata的就行，装系统和做flashcache
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<onlylove> happyaron: msata这个怎么弄，插pcie上么
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我很想知道一个usb3.0的U盘和SSD相比，开机速度是不是差不多
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] msata是笔记本用的，台式机要用似乎要用转接卡
<onlylove> 没试过……没有3.0的口
<happyaron> onlylove: 算是接笔记本的mini pcie上了吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 啥叫算是……
<jiero> UbuntuTalk: usb3.0 的移动硬盘速度就可以达到100mb/s了。
<happyaron> onlylove: 貌似口不兼容？
 * jiero 的外祖父有个 USB2.0硬盘坏掉了，因为没货，就换来了一个USB3.0的移动硬盘。
<happyaron> onlylove: 哦，现在的都兼容了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不知道啊，这东西只见他们测评用过，从来没见真货
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以一直好奇那东西插哪里
 * jiero 曾经听说过，有人的Nokia N900坏掉了，送修后换来了另一个型号的Nokia手机。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 在笔记本上一个msata口占主板的一个pcie口，但是之前没查这个口能否接其他mini pcie设备。
<happyaron> onlylove: 刚才看了下应该行。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我现在的问题是，mini pcie可以插msata么……很明显笔记本主板上是mini pcie，不是msata
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道唉
<happyaron> onlylove: 还得有空间才能接吧。
<iMadper> freeflying: 要是我, 我买430.
<iMadper> freeflying: hp的低端笔记本负面消息太多了
<iMadper> happyaron: msata真的和minipci-e是同一个接口?
<iMadper> happyaron: 我之前查, 查到的只有一句话: 电气参数相同. 
<happyaron> iMadper: 我只知道电气上一样，算主板的pcie口，msata口能接pcie设备。但是pcie口能否接msata不知。
<happyaron> iMadper: 你可以在amazon或者京东上买，试一下不行就退掉呗。
<onlylove> http://www.sunspeedssd.com/Shownews.asp?id=23
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ mSATA与mini PCI-E解析_士必得固态硬盘，海量数据，瞬间传递
<onlylove> mSATA接口与mini PCI-E接口的外观相同，并且物理引脚相容。但并不能直接互通使用。
<iMadper> happyaron: 好办法. 
<iMadper> onlylove: 这样...
<happyaron> onlylove: 我本上的貌似是能的
<happyaron> onlylove: 可以接硬盘或者3g网卡
<onlylove> iMadper: 也不完全是这样，还有个帖子提到的，minipcie有走usb总线的
<onlylove> iMadper: 看他走哪条总线
<jusss> onlylove: 总想做点什么，不知该干啥
<onlylove> jusss: 那个德国人给你的家庭作业
<happyaron> onlylove: 双向多路复用
<iMadper> onlylove: 这么麻烦... 算了...
<onlylove> happyaron: 我的机器是不指望了，09年的amd
<jusss> onlylove: 有兴趣的没能力，能做的没兴趣
<onlylove> iMadper: 买个试试就是
<onlylove> jusss: 能力是折腾出来的
<onlylove> jusss: 知道为啥信春哥得永生不
<jusss> onlylove: 不知
<onlylove> jusss: 自己百度
<iMadper> onlylove: 等我拿到下一台电脑.
<onlylove> 你们一个个的都吵吵着拿下一台电脑……我这机器还得坚持几年
<happyaron> onlylove: 赚钱买新的吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 有坚持的功夫，赚点钱买个新的……
<onlylove> happyaron: 亲，钱是用来养活自己和媳妇的
<onlylove> happyaron: 虽然现在没媳妇
<onlylove> 这年头感觉拿着帝都的工资，在家生活比较好
<onlylove> 还是自己的工作方式不对，赚的钱少了……
<onlylove> 自己检讨去
<jusss> Don't be evil - Google 2004 We have a new policy - Google 2012
<hrzhu> 突然覺得國內訪問bitbucket比以前快了很多
<jiero> onlylove: 卖了老的买新的。
<onlylove> jiero: 老机器不值钱的……
<jiero> onlylove: 。信用危机太严重了。
<onlylove> jiero: 啥信用危机？
<jiero> onlylove: 我过去的经历告诉我，卖2、3台老机器就够买台新机器的了。
<iSUSE> 手机坏鸟。。。
<jiero> iSUSE 小兵你好
<onlylove> jiero: 你那老机器是几年的机器
<jiero> onlylove: 2009年的吧。Core2的话。
<iSUSE> i am alpha..
<jiero> iSUSE: 我知道啊。
<iSUSE> 好吧。。
<onlylove> jiero: 哦……我只有一台09年的，还是amd的……
<jiero> onlylove: 卖给二手经销商，买个新的二手的。
<jiero> onlylove: 循环一下。
<onlylove> jiero: 老实说，我喜欢新机
<iSUSE> 求推荐。。
<onlylove> jiero: 二手机如果不是特经典的，一般不考虑
<jiero> onlylove: 你是笔记本么。
<onlylove> jiero: 是啊
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。。。AMD 的笔记本，我还没见过几台呢。
<jiero> onlylove: 还买笔记本呐。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 在外面漂，笔记本带着方便
<jiero> onlylove: 向公司申请赞助。
<malloc_IRC> 这么多人。。
<malloc_IRC> 群里都说中文么？
<freeflying> 还得搞个switch,改造下家里的网络
<malloc_IRC> @freeflying 新人报道，这里主要讨论哪方面的技术问题？
<malloc_IRC> 是不是就是以前聊天室的意思？
<freeflying> malloc_IRC: 各类YY
<malloc_IRC> 囧。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 你要个啥样的switch？
<freeflying> happyaron: 千兆的都行
<happyaron> freeflying: 多少口，预算？
<hulu> 之所以要用虚拟机就是虚拟机有支持操作的平台
<hulu> livecd 也有支持操作的平台
<freeflying> happyaron: 8口以内的都可以
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 笔记本+13.04+A卡,通过hdmi接电视,声音没有hdmi输出? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=439133 装了13.04, 笔记本A卡的显示卡,通过hdmi接电视,图像可以, 但是声音里面看不到没有hdmi输出,所以转不到电视里面去 驱动试过开源和闭源的,都不灵~,之前12.04是ok的 统计信息: 发表于 由 feidi — 2013-05-12 15:57
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40422/linux-3-10-0rc1
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Linux 内核开始 3.10 版本开发，发布 RC1 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<happyaron> freeflying: 感觉这个就可以 http://item.jd.com/252697.html
<^k^> happyaron ... ⇪ 【TP-LINKTL-SG1008+】TP-LINK TL-SG1008+ 8口千兆交换机【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<happyaron> freeflying: 所有口都千兆的最便宜的。
<happyaron> freeflying: 背板16Gbps，家用够了。
<jusss_> hi
<^k^> jusss_:点点点.  16:04 
<abinez> JUSSS
<abinez> JUsss
<jusss_> abinez: 哎呀，你不是被ban了吗
<jusss_> abinez: 谁给你解的
<abinez> 恩，被K了
<abinez> 刚刚解放啊
<jusss_> 哦
<abinez> 翻身做农奴啦
<jusss> jusss_: .
<abinez> jusss：好惨
<abinez> 得罪老大后果严重啊
<jusss_> 突然感觉opera和seamonkey有点像呀
<freeflying> happyaron: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.479.myySW7&id=21651428652&_u=c16qekdb076
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 原装美国NetGear网件 GS105 5口全千兆交换机 铁壳小巧型 送电源-淘宝网
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 原装美国NetGear网件 GS105 5口全千兆交换机 铁壳小巧型 送电源-淘宝网
<jusss_> 都有irc email newsgroup
<abinez> 恩，功能越来越丰富就是了
<abinez> 几乎是全能王子了
<happyaron> freeflying: 哦，5口也够用了？
<happyaron> freeflying: 赶脚直接买8口会划算点。
<abinez> happyaron: 勾勒
<abinez> 够了
<abinez> 5口够用了
 * happyaron 淘宝没看，应该更便宜
<happyaron> abinez: 我这里全是至少24口的……
<abinez> happyaron:你那是给企业用低
<abinez> 个人用的话，5口就绰绰有余了
<happyaron> abinez: 他家设备多
<happyaron> abinez: 而且可以预期还要不断加设备……
<abinez> 这样啊
<abinez> jusss_: 你咋知道我给ban了？
<jusss_> abinez: 你对imadper说了个乐乐，然后就乐你妹了
<abinez> jusss ？？
<abinez> jusss 我本来是想对roylez说滴
<abinez> 结果给发错了
<abinez> 发给imadper
<jusss> roylez: 乐乐
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez 
<jiero> 交换机呃。
<jiero> 物质很多很多
 * jiero 有2009年的破烂手机和破烂笔记本电脑。
<jiero> 4年了。真的很破很破，到处划痕和裂纹
<freeflying> happyaron: 这个便宜啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 你可以在淘宝上再找个8口的看看嘛……我没看淘宝，应该是也有便宜8口吧。
<jiero> 今天是硬件讲座
<jiero> 让我想起了几年前某些夜里的各种讲座活动
<happyaron> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.20.ZwjIUh&id=8980234621
<happyaron> freeflying: 额，错了
<^k^> happyaron ... ⇪ 原厂行货TP-LINK SF1008+交换机8口百兆非千兆大厂稳定好１年包换-淘宝网
<abinez> http://tech.qq.com/a/20130512/000038.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 美国黑客团伙从27国盗走2.8亿元巨款_科技_腾讯网
<jiero> 8口交换机。。。现在有多少设备还有网线接口啊。。。
<jiero> 打印机，笔记本，台式机，电视，modem也就这5种
<happyaron> freeflying: 不嫌二手的话 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.269.yKjmlU&id=1105527977
<^k^> happyaron ... ⇪ D-link DGS-2208 1000M 8口千兆交换机 品牌超山寨 拼DGS-1008A-淘宝网
<abinez> 苹果产品即将成为军用产品
<abinez> http://tech.qq.com/a/20130512/000010.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 苹果iPhone和iPad等产品进入五角大楼网络_科技_腾讯网
<freeflying> happyaron: 这个更便宜
<happyaron> 嗯
<jiero> savage xr
<freeflying> happyaron: 或者有啥办法能让无线路由在弱电箱里用
<adam8157> 我都睡了一觉了, 你们还在水
<happyaron> freeflying: 没啥特好的办法。
<onlylove> 你觉真多
<onlylove> 大白天的能睡一觉
<ofan> Guest38860: 你咋没nick了
<abinez> 谁能搞明白人脑如何计算，谁就能设计出下一代计算机
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请教gnuplot变更字体的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=439136 gnuplot里面字体有全局设置，也可以使用font命令来局部改变字体，比如xlabel 我现在有一个问题，比如我在设置xlabel时有一个带下标的字符，比如说R_m 我想临时改变m的字体应该如何设置呢？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发
<^k^> 表于 由 draic — 2013-05-12 16:55
<ofan> abinez: 人脑是并行计算
<onlylove> 其实我更关心下下一代
<jiero> onlylove: 那一代是计算机培育的，不需要关心了
<onlylove> jiero: 那还要人做啥
<jiero> onlylove: 好玩。
<onlylove> jiero: 骇客帝国么
<jiero> onlylove: 可能吧。
 * adam8157 的午饭是两个鸡蛋两个西红柿, 晚饭将是半袋儿水饺, 减肥好痛苦
<onlylove> 昨天看你不是很胖了，还减肥做啥
<adam8157> onlylove: 是胖的啊. 因为夏天要游泳 所以得减肥
<relaxssl> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=439137
<^k^> relaxssl ⇪ ti: 【求助】vsFTPd的用户目录的权限问题。 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<relaxssl> 请各位帮我看看怎么解决这个问题
<relaxssl> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=439137
<^k^> relaxssl ⇪ ti: 【求助】vsFTPd的用户目录的权限问题。 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<^k^> relaxssl ⇪ t: 【求助】vsFTPd的用户目录的权限问题。 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 【求助】vsFTPd的用户目录的权限问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=439137 用vsFTPd架设ftp， 并锁定用户在其根目录/var/www/userdir/， 架设的过程用到这两条命令： Code: useradd --home /home/vsftpd --gid nogroup -m --shell /bin/false vsftpd Code: chown vsftpd:nogroup /var/www/user1 架设好了之后登陆正常，
<jiero> 现在太阳能转化率很弱——太阳能加热倒是挺好的。加热再转换一步不行么。
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。你肥么。
<jiero> adam8157: 从今天开始只吃樱桃看看
<onlylove> jiero: 昨天看到的已经不肥了
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。不能和你比。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 吃樱桃？有啥用
<jiero> onlylove: lol
<jiero> onlylove: 你还胖了吗？
<onlylove> jiero: 比上次瘦多了
<onlylove> jiero: 我说adam
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 相当肥 和hamo一样重了
<jiero> onlylove: 你还能瘦啊。。。这不是太可怕了。
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> onlylove: 你没有肥的希望
<onlylove> jiero: 你比我还瘦
<adam8157> jiero: 虽然比他高一头
<onlylove> adam8157: 你还和hamo比……
<jiero> onlylove: 我。。。至少 130斤。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 没有吧……撑死120，你家称坏了
<jiero> adam8157: 比hamo重也是正常的。
<onlylove> jiero: 你还没说吃樱桃有啥用呢
<jiero> onlylove: 因为樱桃贵，所以只吃它，adam舍不得，所以吃得更少了
<onlylove> jiero: 果然和我猜的差不多，吃不起
 * adam8157 吃不起
<jiero> adam8157: 才 8 元一斤。
<jiero> adam8157: 一顿吃一斤就行了
<jiero> 中医古籍称它能“滋润皮肤”、“令人好颜色，美态”[7]，常吃能够让皮肤更加光滑润泽。这主要是因为樱桃中含铁量极其丰富，每百克果肉中铁的含量是同等重量的草莓的6倍、枣的10倍、山楂的13倍、苹果的20倍，居各种水果之首，故又被称之为“美容果”。而且，樱桃具有很大的药用价值。樱桃性温味甘、酸，归脾经、肾经它全身皆可入药，ä
<jiero> 氰化物中毒？
<jiero> lol。奇怪啦。我几天吃了5公斤樱桃也没中毒呢。
<jiero> 现在计算下 5公斤，是 80元。
<jiero> adam8157:  onlylove  哪里能买 linux 衬衣或 体恤
<adam8157> jiero: linux.com  =,=
<alvin_rx1> Title: Linux.com | The source for Linux information (@ linux.com)
<onlylove> jiero: adam说不要给自己打上码农的标签
<jiero> adam8157: 买不起。太慢了。
<jiero> onlylove: 为啥是码农？
<onlylove> jiero: 8块的樱桃？我没买过，最便宜的是10块
<onlylove> jiero: 那天给他看的一件apache的
<onlylove> jiero: 淘宝有卖
<jiero> onlylove: taobao的都好难看，
<onlylove> jiero: 是t
<jiero> onlylove: 这里商场里的大多体恤都不算好看。
<jiero> onlylove: 输入t恤衫很麻烦。
<adam8157> taobao的确实大多难看
<onlylove> jiero: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w17-56302351.35.GQ6UpC&id=5887785332&
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 1个性T恤 IT短袖 Web服务器软件Apache阿帕奇 纯棉夏装满120包邮-淘宝网
<onlylove> jiero: 当时是这件，你可以看看店里的其他的
<jiero> apache的也好难看。。。有没有不是正中央的。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 有，应该，不过是另一家
<Pudge> jiero: 茂盛的樱桃树下一般都有各种死尸，迷信的人都不吃这玩意，说不吉利。。
<jiero> Pudge:  你们地方迷信吧。。
<onlylove> Pudge: 哪里听说的
<jiero> Pudge: 中国有太多地方迷信了。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 我们这里方圆百公里内，清明要吃鸡蛋卷饼。
<Pudge> jiero: 这方面，反正我总是抱着宁可信其有的态度。。
<jiero> Pudge: 百公里开外就不是
<Pudge> 可以不信，但不可不敬。。
<jiero> Pudge: 。我是绝对不信的，否则会越积越多。
<jiero> 越来越麻烦。
<onlylove> jiero: 百公里？那应该能划拉到我家，没听说过啊
<jiero> 寸步难行。
<jiero> onlylove: 看，还不到百公里那~
<Pudge> onlylove: 这个不是听说啊，小时候生物课上都学过，有些植物需要的养分多
<Pudge> 樱桃树就是其中i之一，一般茂盛的樱桃树下都有尸体，不然养分不够啊，野生的
<onlylove> Pudge: 微量元素而已
<jiero> Pudge: 大豆需要养分多，所以自己制造了。
<Pudge> 关于迷信的东西，树下有死尸，自然不吉利了
<onlylove> Pudge: 死猫死老鼠也算么
<Pudge> 算啊
<jiero> Pudge: 看过那个可爱的制作蘑菇吃掉自己尸体的美国演说么。
<Pudge> 没
<Pudge> 蘑菇吃蘑菇？
<onlylove> Pudge: 是自己死了之后做培养基养蘑菇
<Pudge> onlylove: 。。。然后呢，没啥特别的啊
<jiero> onlylove: Pudge:  https://www.ted.com/talks/jae_rhim_lee.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Jae Rhim Lee: My mushroom burial suit | Video on TED.com
<jiero> Pudge: 降解自己，免得环境污染
<onlylove> Pudge: 我猜的，我没看过
<Pudge> onlylove: 烂蘑菇当养分，特点呢
<Pudge> jiero: 。。不培养蘑菇，它也不会污染环境啊。
<jiero> 因为人体是毒素工厂，放在外面。
<Pudge> jiero: 哦。是人死了给蘑菇养分是吧？
<Pudge> jiero: 我开始看成了蘑菇死了给别的蘑菇当养分。。
<Pudge> jiero: 是说这有啥特别的。。
<jiero> Pudge: 培养后的蘑菇才能彻底的把你吃掉
<Pudge> jiero: 太恶心了，研究这个的人是为了变相合法吃人肉么
<jiero> Pudge: 从吃你的指甲，头发，开始培养。逐步的选种，最后可以把你吃的一干二净。
<jiero> Pudge: 人是食物链的顶端，积攒了无数毒素。
<onlylove> jiero: 你还是研究下天葬吧
<Pudge> jiero: 还是烧了好，不管有没有迷信，光心理上我就无法接受。。
<jiero> Pudge: 放在自然环境里都是毒。
<jiero> Pudge: 烧了也大量污染。
<onlylove> jiero: 那蘑菇也是毒
<Pudge> jiero: 有毒就有毒吧，反正我死了，关我叼事。。
<Pudge> jiero: 对啊，蘑菇能分解那些毒？
<Pudge> onlylove: 心理上的毒性更大
<jiero> onlylove:  Pudge: 这个就要问了 - 反正是个衣服里，最终把那衣服处理的就简单多了
<onlylove> Pudge: 别指望了，特别是中国人，三聚氰胺，苏丹红，还有DDT
<jiero> t恤和 debian 真不搭配。。。
<Pudge> jiero: onlylove 买这种蘑菇的人都该抓了枪毙，潜在危险人物
<onlylove> Pudge: 其实蘑菇到没啥……不过……感觉怪怪的
<jiero> Pudge: 不是。是处理尸体的。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: Pudge 毁尸灭迹的绝佳工具
<jiero> onlylove: 恩。
<jiero> Pudge: 也是啊。
<jiero> 毁尸灭迹
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 13.04怎么换成gnome桌面？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=439138 unity桌面用着太不习惯，，，任务栏在上面可以但连菜单栏都搞上去实在是，，，我现在都搞不清上面的“文件”菜单到底是哪个窗口的～～～ 还有我点dash后就会很卡，我的是I5 3450集显，我不知道I5用不用装驱动，系统设置
<jiero> Pudge onlylove 不过介绍上说有一定的培养期 - 恐怕尸体的腐烂速度太快了，一般是死前就穿上。
<Pudge> jie
<Pudge> jiero: 咱能换个话题么
<Pudge> jiero: 我包子都快吃不下去了艹
<onlylove> jiero: 我也这么想，咱换个话题
<onlylove> jiero: 不然找人以offtopic为理由
<iMadper> ... ... 
<jiero> Pudge onlylove  iMadper 抱抱
<Pudge> ....
<jiero> 还是想要个设计好的debian 图的 tshirt
<jiero> 或者不行的话，那个自己放图案的网站好啊？
<onlylove> jiero: debian那个图标在正中的，不要文字
<onlylove> jiero: 或者只有文字，但是放在哪了就不知道了，debian自己的那个字体挺好看的
<iMadper> jiero: 抱抱.
<onlylove> jiero: 其实……没必要特意用debian的吧……用C写helloworld的也一样
<jiero> onlylove: 我又不懂 hello world。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 如果是程序员的第一步，我还没走那一步
<onlylove> jiero: 那其他的，比方说，debian6的默认壁纸啥的
<jiero> onlylove: 不知道。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 忘记了
<jiero> 哦。是那个飞船啊
<jiero> 那是见过了
<onlylove> jiero: 那你用apt写一些东西
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> 或者update-rc.d
<onlylove> 要不就其他的
<jiero> 。。。感觉馊主意。
<jiero> 找到一个网站 http://www.walanwalan.com/custom.aspx
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 瓦栏个性化自定义T恤定制平台
<onlylove> 那就没别的办法了
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 求助：ATI显卡，HDMI接液晶电视没有声音输出 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=439139 华硕笔记本 cpu：i5 显卡：ATI 3670m 内存：2G 自带HDMI接口 问题：用HDMI接液晶电视有图像，但是没有声音。 在声音设置里只有：内建模拟输出的选项，没有HDMI选项，哪位大侠能帮帮我，好郁闷。 统计
<^k^> 信息: 发表于 由 pc0916 — 2013-05-12 18:25
<jiero> onlylove: debian logo改
<iMadper> jiero: http://img.cnbeta.com/newsimg/130204/095542152006131362.png  想要这一件
<iMadper> jiero: 
<jiero> 这是什么。。。只能看到脸就装载不了了。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 刷新...
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] vim型的T恤
<jiero> iMadper: 。刷了10次，终于行了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 不过那个代码什么意思？
<jiero> 其实不是代码
<jiero> 只是一句话
<jiero> 不帮你修电脑，走开
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 一直想要!!
<jiero> iMadper: 自己做不行么。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 一会儿做一个
<jiero> iMadper: 很容易啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 一会儿就做
<iMadper> jiero: 不过还是得着淘宝那边定制吧?
<onlylove_> 又掉线了
<onlylove_> 联通的3G真不靠谱
<onlylove_> 哎……吃饭去
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 感觉复制较多的内容到vim的话，vim处理的好慢
<iMadper> UbuntuTalk: s/(.*?),//
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 不是，我是把剪贴板中的内容复制到vim中，结果处理好慢
<iMadper> 你没看懂这正则.
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 看懂拉，替换嘛
<abinez> 高通为什么这么牛呢？
<abinez> 连英特尔都斗不过高通
<iMadper> UbuntuTalk: 我仍然认为你没理解. 
<abinez> iMadper: 帽子
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 好吧，什么意思？
<iMadper> abinez: 干嘛?
<abinez> 开吃了吗
<iMadper> UbuntuTalk: 删除,以及之前的内容. 
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> roylez：别K我哈
<iMadper> jiero: 用啥工具设计那个图案呀
<jiero> iMadper:  abinez  http://i.imgur.com/zStOQ7E.png
<abinez> http://www.eepw.com.cn/article/144577.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 骁龙800的野心……
<jiero> iMadper:  我习惯就 inkscape 
<iMadper> jiero: 我要的文字, 还得是彩色的... 我就想到word了
<abinez> jiero: 事实上我可以自己设计一件
<jiero> happyaron:   http://i.imgur.com/zStOQ7E.png 还好吧。
<jiero> abinez: 当然你可以
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。然后呢。你截图？
<abinez> jiero: 我说的是哦
<abinez> 可惜我的硬盘没有在这里
<jiero> abinez: 。。。什么和什么啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 我只会这个了... 有别的好办法吗?
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 这个图片链接竟然被重置了
<jiero> iMadper: gimp
<jiero> iMadper: photoshop
<abinez> 不然我可以发个图片给你看
<iMadper> jiero: 输入文字方便?
<iMadper> jiero: 那我装个gimp试试看. 
<jiero> iMadper: 不方便但是容易作出png来
<Pudge> iMadper: scribus啊，专业做这些东东
<iMadper> jiero: o . 
<iMadper> pud
<jiero> iMadper: 你要背景透明。
<iMadper> Pudge: ok, 那我试试看. 
<iMadper> jiero: 恩!
<jiero> iMadper: 别。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 啥?
<jiero> iMadper: scribus 你会晕头的。
<hulu> 有谁了解 livecd
<iMadper> jiero: lol~ 好吧~ 
<iMadper> jiero: 下载下来试试看, 我自己不撞墙, 怎么会放弃~
<jiero> hulu: wikipedia 了解
<abinez> scribus排版怪怪的
<jiero> abinez: 不怪。
<abinez> 不够人性化
<hulu> jiero: 我查过了
<Pudge> 睡了一觉起来，这哥们还在livecd。。
<jiero> Pudge: 哈哈
<jiero> Pudge: adam8157 是好机油
<iMadper> Pudge: 别这么说, 我看他问这个不止一周了
<jiero> 都是同样的句型
<abinez> 没有易用性
<Pudge> iMadper: 。
<jiero> abinez: 什么是易用性
<iMadper> Pudge: 今天让他去开bug, 不知道他开了没有
<Pudge> iMadper: 什么bug
<abinez> 那个hulu是不是机器人啊？
<jiero> abinez: 做好了模板就易用了。问题是自己不预设好模板之类的
<hulu> 我该打听的地方都去了，没结果
<abinez> 额
<Pudge> 机器人。。。
<abinez> hulu你问的啥题？
<jiero> hulu: 那就别管他，忘记吧，反正你妹目的。
<iMadper> Pudge: 他的描述来看, 我觉得有可能是bug. 
<Pudge> 太损了。
<abinez> hulu: 你问的什么？
<jiero> hulu: 你在哪儿上班
<abinez> 葫芦你是第几个葫芦娃娃？
<jiero> hulu: 如果你在大城市，可以付钱找it帮助
<hulu> 我修改了 livecd 的 /etc/skel，但 ubuntu livecd 在创建 live user 的时候不拷贝 /etc/skel
<jiero> iMadper: 怎么样。
<hulu> jiero: 我估计这个不会有人管的
<abinez> hulu: 你可以付钱叫Ubuntu的开发公司帮你
<hulu> abinez: 有办法么？
<jiero> hulu: 你没目的不是。还在意啥呢。
<hulu> abinez: 那就太复杂了
<abinez> 应该是要验证的吧
<hulu> jiero: 我以前一直使用自己定制的livecd
<hulu> 直到 13.04 ，livecd发生了变化
<abinez> 你用的什么工具定制呢
<abinez> 我也定制了一个无比庞大的LIVEUSB
<abinez> 结果我都没用
<abinez> 我明白了
<hulu> abinez: 我用 uck 和 一个自己写的工具
<abinez> 13.04的结构和以前不一样了啊
<abinez> 13.04的CD是支持直接DD的
<hulu> abinez: 什么叫 DD
<abinez> 类似IMG的映像了
<hulu> abinez: dd 吧
<abinez> dd
<abinez> 恩
<abinez> 就是dd
<hulu> abinez: 我想修改 /etc/skel
<hulu> 可是不知到如何改
<abinez> 那你就改呗
<abinez> 用root
<abinez> 最高的权限
<abinez> 怎么改都可以
<hulu> abinez: livecd 创建 live user 时不拷贝 /etc/skel
<hulu> abinez: 明白
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 硬盘空间快没了
<hulu> abinez: 也就是我做的修改，不能生效
<hulu> 谁知道 Virtualbox 4.2.14 什么时候出？
<hulu> vbox 4.2.12 有问题
<abinez> 你可以去那个官方网站去看哦 
<abinez> 上面有记录的
<abinez> 什么详细的资料都有
<hulu> abinez: 找不到发布日期
<abinez> ？
<abinez> 你看发布注解
<hulu> abinez: 每个月都有一次发布
<hulu> abinez: 但不知到具体哪一天
<abinez> 你要那个发布时间来干嘛？
<abinez> 你可以经常关注那个官方网站
<hulu> 4.2.12 有问题，希望 4.2.14 有改进，然后还要上线
<abinez> 只要他们发布新版本就知道了
<hulu> abinez: 还有好多后续工作，不怕慢就怕站
<abinez> 我现在也在用那个4.2.12的
<abinez> 当虚拟机全屏后，很难退出来
<abinez> 画面一直卡在 那里
<hulu> abinez: 你在给Windows8安装增强工具包后，还能登录？
<abinez> hulu: 我没有用windows8
<abinez> 也没有用windows系统
<hulu> abinez: 我在做 Windows8 的项目
<abinez> 我用来虚拟了一个Debian7
<hulu> abinez: 哦
<jiero> abinez: 虚拟debian 7 干嘛
<hulu> 我的工作可不能没有虚拟机
<abinez> 我觉得Debian7很不错
<abinez> jiero: 我想换别的系统用用
<iMadper> jiero: 用word吧...
<abinez> 不想用Ubuntu了
<jiero> 现在不知道虚拟机在实际应用中怎么用。
<jusss_> hi
<hulu> ubuntu 就不错
<^k^> jusss_:点点点.  19:15 
<cotto_> 请问下，制作Ubuntu13.04 用Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.3.3，怎么无法启动
<abinez> jiero: 虚拟机需要硬件配置很高才行
<abinez> 不然，虚拟机跑起来，卡顿的要命
<iMadper> abi
<iMadper> abinez: 不是吧... 现在虚拟化支持的那么好, 早就不卡了
<hulu> cotto_: 你使用启动盘创建器
<StarBrilliant> 我用虚拟机看1080p怎么破？（吐槽你就输了）
<cotto_> 我现在的环境是win7
<abinez> iMadper: ？看是要虚拟什么系统了
<jiero> iMadper: 其实 我在欺负你。
<iMadper> jiero: 啥?
<iMadper> jiero: 你来弄个
<iMadper> jiero: 我欺负欺负你
<jiero> iMadper: 直接用网页就可以做出来。
<iMadper> jiero: ...
<abinez> iMadper: 我虚拟13.04的都是非常的缓慢
<iMadper> abinez: 你没开虚拟化支持?
<abinez> 我才换的Debian系统
<abinez> iMadper: 早就开了
<iMadper> abinez: 1304不虚拟, 直接真机跑, 也不快吧
<abinez> 虚拟比较老的版本系统还好
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • wget怎么开启多线程下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=439140 wget http://www.site.com ，这样用的话默认是单线程的？那怎么开启多线程？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 NewUserFF — 2013-05-12 18:46
<abinez> 虚拟那些新出的系统就不行
<hulu> iMadper: 我现在就在用 13.04
<iMadper> jiero: 有啥网页版的好的?
<abinez> 新出的系统对硬件要求很高
<iMadper> hulu: 改名叫1314, 我就给我妹子的电脑装一个. 
<iMadper> 1304, 没戏
<jiero> iMadper: 呀，我发现那个网页版本的不好使
<hulu> iMadper: 1310吧
<jusss_> 在新闻组里，reply newsgroup和reply sender&newsgroup的区别是？
<abinez> ？jiero 什么网页版本？
<abinez> iMadper: ？
<jiero> web based image editor png
<jiero> 搜这个，有好多种呢。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩. 
<abinez> 现在安装Ubuntu都是要安装LTS版本的
<iMadper> 啥时候ubuntu滚动更新了, 我就考虑. 
<Pudge> abinez: 就debian啊，好用的一逼啊
<abinez> 那些非LTS的版本只有9月的支持
<abinez> Pudge: 我现在用的就是debian7啊
<abinez> 就他了
<abinez> 以后都是用的debian
<Pudge> abinez: 对啊，换来换去，就这个最舒服了
<hulu> abinez: 光装 lts 也是不行的，几年以后都大相径庭，再修改就不容易了
<abinez> 原来debian才是比较舒服
 * hulu 原来也期待滚动更新
<Pudge> abinez: 不是服务器的话直接上sid，比ubuntu还新
<jusss_> test
<abinez> hulu: 我一直都是用LTS的版本
<^k^> jusss_:点点点.  19:22 
<Pudge> jusss_: 你的作业还没昨晚么
<jusss_> Pudge: no
<abinez> hulu: 从8.04开始到12.04
<Pudge> jusss_: 3周了。。装个debian还没装好。。
<hulu> abinez: 当然 lts 不错，作为项目就不行了
<abinez> 我用了3个LTS版本
<StarBrilliant> Debian sid 也有很多旧软件好吧？
<StarBrilliant> 要是有类似 arch 那种用户标记软件过期来通知打包者的机制就好了
<jusss_> Pudge: en
<abinez> 现在的debian很好用
<jusss_> 吃饭去
<abinez> 感觉很熟悉
<hulu> 12.10 到 13.04 就有很大变化
<hrzhu> 我也只用lts 大多數著名的軟件都有ppa 沒有也可以自己編譯
<abinez> hulu: 那些都是外表的变化
<Pudge> StarBrilliant: 还可以了，常用的都很新的，有问题的不放进去，想要最新的直接装experimental里的包啊
<hulu> abinez: 不是的，像 13.04 就修改了很多
<hrzhu> 就是我一直不太搞不清楚linux的目錄 我自己編譯的軟件全裝載~裏
<abinez> debian的软件都是比较老的
<Pudge> abinez: 不老啊，追新装sid啊，expermental也行啊
<abinez> hulu: 反正那个13.04过几个月就没用了
<abinez> Pudge: 没必要最新的
<hulu> abinez: 软件是继承下来的
<Pudge> abinez: 对啊，新的也没啥，还不稳
<abinez> 我要的是稳定下来的版本就好
<hulu> abinez: 跟踪版本是有必要的
<abinez> 森
<abinez> 恩
<abinez> Pudge: 我要的是电脑一直都能正常运行
<abinez> 反正用的就是那几个软件在那里
<Pudge> abinez: 恩，我以前也老追新，后来发现太浪费时间了
<Pudge> abinez: debian节约了我好多无谓的时间
<abinez> 恩
<hulu> Pudge: 不是追新
<abinez> Pudge: 你是不是尝试用了很多的系统？
<abinez> 各种不同的操作系统发行版
<Pudge> abinez: 啥都装过。基本没有坚持超过1年没被我弄挂的。。除了debian。
<abinez> 刚开始的时候，我几乎是每个版本都想下载回来试用
 * imtxc_ 开心，终于吃到一碗还分粗细的牛肉面
<Pudge> abinez: 对对对，看到新的发布了，就手痒痒，想试试
<abinez> 现在没有了，那些不是LTS的版本。我都不要用
<hrzhu> 軟件更新強迫症嗎
<abinez> hrzhu: 不知道
<Pudge> hrzhu: 看到新功能，新界面，就眼馋啊
<abinez> 反正就是想不停的更新
<abinez> Pudge: 现在还眼馋么？
<abinez> LOL
<Pudge> abinez: 眼馋，不过一想到一堆毛病，我就懒了。
<abinez> 恩
<abinez> 哈哈
<abinez> 我现在已经对那些新版本的新特性不是那么期待了
<abinez> 现在只是希望正在用的系统一直都能保持稳定运行
<abinez> 这才是最重要的
<Pudge> abinez: 我还是挺期待的。。有新的我就装，sid源没有我就expermental，还没有就下源码自己编译，反正不管怎么弄系统不会跨。
<hrzhu> 我對界面倒是沒什麼要求 以前用Windows的時候裝好系統第一件事調成Windows經典的界面風格 現在換Linux直接不用DE了
<hulu> abinez: 要用 debian 就没有 uck 可用了
<abinez> ？？
<Pudge> hrzhu: 我不用de是因为我发现别的wm比DE更好看。。
<abinez> debian下应该有自己的定制工具
<abinez> hulu: 人家都可以从debian开发出各种绚丽的衍生版本
<abinez> Pudge: debian的wm不是可以换么
<Pudge> abinez: 是可以啊，随便换
<abinez> Pudge: 你用的什么wm
<hrzhu> Pudge: 我用WM是因爲可視面積大了 剛從Windows換到Linux的時候 Gnome默認上下佔用兩個工具欄簡直無法忍受
<Pudge> abinez: awesome
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 13.04手动安装NVIDIA显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=439141 Ubuntu 13.04手动安装nvidia显卡驱动 首先运行以下命令： sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade sudo apt-get install build-essential sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers * 屏蔽nonuves驱动： 1.编辑或添加以下文件 /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics
<^k^> -drivers.conf 文件内容为： # This file was installed by nvidia- …
<abinez> her
<abinez> hrzhu: 你可以把工具栏自动隐藏
<abinez> 我用GNOME2的时候都是自动隐藏
<Pudge> abinez: hrzhu 我就装的minimal的，200m的小cd装base， 然后x11,10m的awesome，结束了。。别的软件需要什么装什么
<abinez> 桌面上什么都没有，很清爽的说
<hrzhu> 我覺xmonad比awesome看起來更帥的樣子 只不過短時間內不想學haskell
<abinez> Pudge: 哦
<abinez> Pudge: 其实我也不是用很多的软件
<Pudge> hrzhu: awesome方便啊，开箱即用，默认配置就很漂亮了
<abinez> 浏览器，还有irc
<abinez> GIMP
<Pudge> abinez: gnome kde那些一大堆的软件呢，我一辈子都用不到啊
<abinez> 音频处理软件
<abinez> Pudge: 不要用的软件可以删除
<Pudge> abinez: 尤其是一堆的libgtk， libqt依赖，我看着就烦
<abinez> 恩
<abinez> 是的
<Pudge> abinez: 装了再删多麻烦，而且也不知道那些依赖删干净没有。。
<abinez> 恩
<abinez> 其实不用图形界面也是可以打额
<abinez> 也可以的
<Pudge> abinez: 。。没图形界面不方面啊，
<abinez> 现在的那个树莓派都没显示器，还不是照样用的很好
<abinez> LOL
<Pudge> abinez: linux发展了这么多年好不容易UI上面有些进步了，被你一句话全否定了。。
<abinez> 我现在的那个树莓派都没有键盘，没有鼠标
<hrzhu> 我最近發現個awesome/gtk的bug evince的快捷鍵失效問題 你開了eince切換幾下窗口 在我這裏最快的復現方法是ctrl+alt+1進tty再切回來 evince的快捷鍵就失效了
<abinez> Pudge: 不是否定，有时候不用图形界面更好
<abinez> 更快
<abinez> 有时候都不需要图形界面的
<Pudge> hrzhu: evince我就看pdf，用鼠标滚几下翻页，用不到快捷键这么高级的功能。。
<abinez> 恩
<Pudge> abinez: 恩，有些是。比如irc。比如mocp。
<hrzhu> Pudge: 我要用hjkl。。 鼠標麻煩
<abinez> Pudge: 用键盘快捷键比较快
<hrzhu> Pudge: 這個bug很困擾我 網上有人和我一樣的問題 不過沒有解決辦法
<abinez> 顺手啊
<abinez> 用习惯了
<abinez> 用键盘比用鼠标好多了
<Pudge> hrzhu: 上下左右键不行么。。
<abinez> 用鼠标手指手不了
<adam8157> hrzhu: 一样有这问题, 因为丢掉了焦点
<hrzhu> 上下左右是Page Down Page Up的效果 和hjkl效果不一樣
<abinez> 用久了，手指会变成鼠标手
<adam8157> Pudge: jk要方便得多, 这是个major feature
<Pudge> adam8157: 。。我是鼠标党。
<Pudge> adam8157: 两个手指在touchpad上轻轻划过，有一种mac的感觉。。
<abinez> Pudge: 等你的手变成鼠标手的时候才是真正的鼠标党
<adam8157> Pudge: MAC的键盘是翔一样的手感
<hrzhu> abinez: 我喜歡坐遠一點 靠在椅子上看書 我鍵盤拉過來控制翻頁 而且你也用wm的話就知道鍵盤就可以實現所有操作了
<abinez> adam8157: 魔都人？
<adam8157> abinez: 山东人在帝都
<Pudge> adam8157: mac的触摸板很好用啊，2个指头滚动，3个指头移动窗口，4个指头换桌面，好舒服的
<abinez> adam8157: 那你怎么用翔这个?
<adam8157> hrzhu: 选块还是要用鼠标, 键盘是自虐
<adam8157> abinez: 到处不都这么说么...
<adam8157> Pudge: 触摸板确实
<abinez> adam8157: 翔是魔都妹子的专用词哇
<iMadper> abinez: 都用.
<Pudge> adam8157: linux下的触摸板不知道能不能配置成这样
<adam8157> abinez: 你上网太少了吧
<abinez> adam8157: 你认识魔都妹子了?
<adam8157> Pudge: 可以啊... 当然可以
<Pudge> adam8157: 如何，我试过，不行
<Pudge> adam8157: 有链接么
<adam8157> Pudge: 只不过大多数笔记本不识别多点触控而已
<adam8157> Pudge: 两指的都可以吧
<Pudge> adam8157: 我以前只试过一次，一直只认2个指头，再多就不认了
<Pudge> adam8157: 后来我就放弃了。
<adam8157> Pudge: 硬件不支持
<Pudge> adam8157: 软件不能模拟么。。
<adam8157> Pudge: 你去买新出的T431s就没问题了
<adam8157> Pudge: 模拟个鬼啊...
<jusss_> hi
<^k^> jusss_:点点点.  19:48 
<adam8157> Pudge: 你这说的, 12"屏幕模拟出得来17"么....
<Pudge> adam8157: 感觉应该可以啊，我3个指头放上去，synaptic都能显示3个点，明显就能识别是3个指头啊，软件模拟一下啊应该可以啊
<adam8157> Pudge: 那就是可以, 你配置不好
<Pudge> adam8157: 但是synaptic里面没有3个指头的option啊，我不知道该怎么弄
<adam8157> Pudge: 快递过来我给你看看 XDD
<Pudge> adam8157: 。。
<jusss> Pudge: 啥高级货？
<jusss> Pudge: 给我也邮寄一份
<Pudge> jusss: ？没啥，我想触摸板能像mac的一样好用
<jusss> Pudge: 不是改Xorg吗？
<Pudge> jusss: 是在xorg里面加option，但是我只发现2个指头的，3个指头以上的就没了。。
<jusss> Pudge: 不懂
<jusss> Pudge: 跟驱动有关？
<hulu> 有谁在用 3dbox
<abinez> Pudge: 现在都是用键盘的比较多
<abinez> 很少用鼠标了
<abinez> rich1: momo
<Pudge> abinez: 窗口多了鼠标还是方便啊。
<jusss> Pudge: wm呀
<jusss> Pudge: 设置快捷键
<hulu> 桌面还是有必要的
<rich1> 以后用声控的
<Pudge> jusss: 。。有时候，还是鼠标方便，真的。。
<abinez> Pudge: 窗口多了，键盘更快
<abinez> 切换窗口根本不用鼠标
<jusss> Pudge: 我也没用鼠标，一直都是触摸板，但我触摸板都是用来看网页用的。。。
<jiero> abinez: 你们两个错了，鼠标加键盘最快
<hulu> abinez: 可以开许多 gnome-terminal
<jiero> 三个都用最快
<jusss> Pudge: 切换窗口还是用快捷键
<Pudge> 尤其是天气冷，一只手只想放口袋的时候。。
<jiero> jusss: 看网页需要么。
<jiero> jusss: 只要笔和键盘就行了
<Pudge> 只剩下一只手，看东西，明显是鼠标滑来滑去方便啊
<hulu> 我觉得 osx 的软件分组特别好用
<jusss> Pudge: 一只手放裤子的口袋里，另一只收用鼠标控制av的快进？
<hulu> 启动绑定到一个桌面
<abinez>  以后都是用体感操控了
<abinez> 不是有个LP么
<Pudge> jusss: very good example!!
<hulu> abinez: 人机交互也有带宽的
<jusss> jiero: 看网页时，上下拉，就是滚动，用触摸板很爽的
<jiero> adam8157:  http://i.imgur.com/zStOQ7E.png 这个好还是？
<abinez> 那个在Linux系统下不知道能不能用
<jusss> jiero: 双指下滑，就是滚轮
<jusss> jiero: osx也是这样，很爽
<jiero> jusss: 让我想起了 chromium我报的bug——似乎是永远不准备修复了。
<Pudge> jusss: mac的触摸板爽多了
<Pudge> jusss: 我现在在找如何linux也设置成这样。
<jusss> 双指左右滑动，就是左右拉动滚条，上下滑动就是上下拉动滚条，超爽的，比鼠标好多了
<hrzhu> jiero: 是不是他們覺得work as intended...
<hulu> 我觉得苹果的东西不实惠
<jusss> Pudge: 那你赶快搞
<jusss> Pudge: 搞出来的写份文章出来
<Pudge> jusss: 写你妹。。
<hulu> osx的目录那叫一个乱
<jusss> Pudge: 这是给你的一个作业
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云马甲] 调整磁盘分区中，可千万不能出问题呀
<abinez> jusss: 你成了家庭作业布置大师了
<jusss> 祝你分区表被破坏
<jusss> abinez: ...
<jiero> hrzhu: 什么？
<jiero> hrzhu: 哦。差不多 chromium 那个 bug。
<abinez> 最好是准备个新的硬盘把
<jusss> jiero: chromium。。。
<hulu> 用osx免不了用盗版软件
<hulu> 病毒木马很多
<abinez> 把里面的数据都拷贝出来
<jusss> hulu: ?
<abinez> hulu: 你可以不用盗版啊
<jusss> hulu: osx很多病毒？
<hulu> abinez: 太贵
<abinez> 你这是什么逻辑//
<hulu> jusss: 比较多
<jiero> jusss: 什么
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云马甲] 如果想把Ubuntu安装到LVM分区上，需不需要把boot分区单独分出来？
<abinez> hulu
<abinez> hulu
<jiero> hulu: 。。。
<jiero> hulu: 你什么逻辑。。
<hulu> jiero: ?
<abinez> hulu: 买MAC都是有mi的
<abinez> 你那些个软件算啥子贵啊
<hrzhu> 用不用盜版是你的自由意志吧 沒人逼你的
<jiero> abinez: 中国人太精明了，能不花就不花
<jusss> jiero: 你是从源安装的chromium吧
<hulu> abinez: 不是吧
<abinez> MAC的软件都很便宜的了
<jiero> jusss: 啥。那个bug似乎就我一个人发现。
<abinez> 比WINDOWS的软件便宜
<hulu> abinez: ?
<jusss> jiero: 。。。
<jiero> jusss: 告诉你也无妨，
<abinez> jiero: 可以把那个BUG提供给谷歌
<abinez> 换钞票哇
<jiero> jusss: 就是鼠标左右键一起按那个 滑块。
<jiero> jusss: 然后你就可以直接按比例定位了
<jusss> jiero: 没用过鼠标手势。。。
<jiero> abinez: 人家不当bug
<jiero> jusss: 笨。那是bug啊。
<jusss> jiero: 哦
<abinez> jiero: 卖给HK
 * hulu 认为用osx免不了用盗版
<jiero> jusss: 默认鼠标中键会移动至网页于滑块栏同比例处。
<jiero> abinez: 。
<adam8157> jiero: 这debian的还行
<jusss> 在windows下我还是回归seamonkey了
<hulu> 其实用osx和用windows类似
<jusss> 真心不习惯opera
<abinez> adam8157: 你也用了debian7
<adam8157> abinez: sid
<jusss> 还是seamonkey习惯点
<jiero> adam8157: 嘿嘿。随意给debian 图标加上2点看起来就怪了
<abinez> jusss: 你怎么吐槽神器啊？
<jusss> abinez: 。。。。
<abinez> opera用的还好了
<jusss> 不习惯
<jiero> adam8157:  http://i.imgur.com/hOL6zBF.png
<CyrusYzGTt> 天下神器莫可强褓
<jusss> 其实我感觉ie挺好的，就是恶心插件太多
<jiero> jusss: ie功能弱死
<jiero> jusss: 连复制链接都没
<adam8157> jiero: 不好
<jiero> adam8157: 恩。让我想想怎么把 debian 的图标和那个去分开。
<abinez> jusss: 小心神K你
<abinez> 居然敢吐槽Opera
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> adam8157: 怎么都用的SID啊
<abinez> ？？？
<adam8157> abinez: 文艺青年用sid
<hulu> ubuntu 比 debian 还是有优势
<abinez> hulu: 你怎么说Ubuntu的好话了/
<jusss> jiero: 在xterm里你可以设置选中就复制，很爽的
<abinez> ??
<hulu> abinez: 我用过debian很多年
<abinez> Ubuntu就是一条linux中的鲇鱼
<hulu> 向外看看世界已经变化很多
<jiero> jusss: 你不是说ie么。
<maplebeats> abinez, 鲇鱼是什么样子
<abinez> 当Ubuntu宣布要开发自己的MIR图形显示服务的时候，
<jiero> maplebeats: 鲶鱼会放电，会制造地震
<abinez> 一帮的众人愤怒了
<jusss> jiero: 我的意思是那些什么复制链接选项之类的都是没用的
<maplebeats> jiero, 这么强？
<jusss> jiero: 很多选项是无用的
<jiero> maplebeats: 因为他们都吃树果，是很好的神奇宝贝
<abinez> 马上宣布加快wayland的开发进程
<jiero> jusss: ie无用选项最多了
<maplebeats> 坐等mir
<maplebeats> 我觉得还是ubuntu安逸
<jusss> jiero: 在xterm里，你可以设置选中就复制进选中缓冲区或剪切板
<jiero> maplebeats: 树果先生
<hulu> abinez: 的风格有点标新立异，与 linux 社区有冲突，但我人为还是不错的
<jiero> jusss:  ie 也用 xterm。。。
<jiero> 你妹
<maplebeats> jiero, 罗姐= =
<abinez> maplebeats: 鲇鱼会吃饭团
<maplebeats> xterm是啥
<abinez> LOL
 * hulu 吃饭
<maplebeats> abinez, - -，反吃
<abinez> xterm是沙丁鱼的同类
<jiero> maplebeats: 谁叫你用这种怪怪的 nick
<Pudge> jusss: xterm无法背景 true transparency，直接干掉
<jiero> maplebeats: 怎么想都是树果
<maplebeats> jiero, 我的nick哪里怪了？
<abinez> 马屁啊
<maplebeats> jiero, 怎么想都和树果没关系啊
<abinez> 马屁乐beats
<jiero> maplebeats:  maple 是种树， beats 怎么看都觉得是和果实有关。
<maplebeats> maple不是枫树么
<maplebeats> 怎么成种树了
<abinez> maplebeats: 应该是枫叶
<maplebeats> abinez, PIA!
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> rich1: mom
<hrzhu> 我記得以前玩過一個叫maple story的網遊
<rich1> abinez momo是什么意思
<jiero> maplebeats:是(一)种的缩写 
<abinez> 摸摸
<jusss> Pudge: 那是term干的事？
<jiero> rich1:  摸摸
<rich1> codonline要出来啦
<jiero> rich1: 摸摸
<jusss> Pudge: 不是wm或de dv?
<jusss> dm
<maplebeats> codonline是啥
<rich1> 摸谁啊
<abinez> rich1: 当然是摸你啦
<rich1> call of duty online
<maplebeats> 使命召唤？
<jiero> maplebeats: beats 在我脑海里就是 拍你。但是不好听，所以还是果子好。
<abinez> 玩过了
<rich1> 我是男的啊
<maplebeats> jiero, = =.
<rich1> 还在内测你玩过了
<jiero> rich1: 管你是男是女，想摸就摸
<rich1> abinez
<maplebeats> rich1, 男的？
<abinez> rich1: 男的也照摸摸
<maplebeats> rich1, 男的上什么irc啊
<rich1> 你的重口味的家伙
<abinez> 这里都是女的
<jiero> maplebeats: 盐水泡了你
<rich1> 我才不信呢
<abinez> 当然是要momo男的了
<maplebeats> irc是女性交流平台！
<abinez> 正解
<maplebeats> jiero, 为什么要用盐水。。。
<jiero> rich1: 你才不信。。。
<hrzhu> 百合萬歲！
<rich1> 你这是性别歧视哈
<abinez> rich1: 你信不信，反正我是信了
<jiero> maplebeats: 容易找
<jiero> maplebeats: 而且实验必备盐水。
<abinez> 神马歧视都没
<maplebeats> jiero, = =，你在哪个实验室
<jiero> iMadper:  adam8157  ￥79.00/件挺贵的呢
<abinez> jiero: 那个便宜了
<abinez> 有更贵的呢
<jiero> maplebeats: 。上过中学的哪个没做过实验
<abinez> 打完折298元
<maplebeats> adam8157, 大大，摸摸，蹭蹭
<jiero> abinez: 质量未知。
<jiero> abinez: 我这是自选图形印刷啊。
<rich1> 什么东西要298啊
<adam8157> jiero: 细啊
<abinez> rich1: 你又不让momo
<jiero> abinez: 不是牌子和商整
<abinez> 一边去
<adam8157> maplebeats: 拜企鹅高帅富
<maplebeats> jiero, 什么玩意79/件
<jiero> adam8157: 什么意思。。。
<jusss> 忘了gmail支持pop部
<jusss> 不
<adam8157> jiero: 是啊
<rich1> 你们这些家伙是不是经常赶地铁啊 什么 摸摸
<jiero> maplebeats: http://i.imgur.com/zStOQ7E.png 
<abinez> rich1: 快点让momo
 * maplebeats 高富帅就是喜欢嘲讽我们这些屌丝
<rich1> 要是这里支持视频就好啦 我会让弄反胃的哈哈
<abinez> rich1: 新进来的都要momo的
<maplebeats> jiero, 79/件？太贵了吧
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。你突然说个是啊——是说分开logo和图形么。
<abinez> jiero: 便宜了
<abinez> jiero: 要纯棉的
<rich1> 我只让我的gf摸摸
<adam8157> jiero: "20:18 < jiero> iMadper:  adam8157  ￥79.00/件挺贵的呢"
<hrzhu> debian的logo好醜。。 我比較喜歡freebsd小惡魔的logo
<jiero> adam8157:  abinez  maplebeats  。。90啊。
<rich1> 估计你们说的是衣服
<abinez> 纯棉的纱支要多一点
<maplebeats> jiero, 90啥？
<jiero> hrzhu: 小恶魔放在t恤衫上就难看了。
<maplebeats> abinez, 你也是90？
<rich1> 介绍一个牌子511
<abinez> rich1: 我们说的内衣
<jiero> maplebeats: 错了，刚才选错了衣服，实际上是 90元
<maplebeats> jiero, 我了个擦
<abinez> rich1: 你一个男滴
<rich1> 我不信 你骗我
<rich1> 维多利亚可以
<abinez> rich1: 不要插嘴啊
<abinez> rich1: 我们说的是定制内衣
 * maplebeats 异地恋，楼主86年的，毕业后在帝都工作，今年想跳槽去妹子那边(杭州，楼主老家也是那边的)。帝都工作到手12w左右，然后跟妹子说跳槽去杭州，底线是找个税前10w的工作。妹子说甭跳了，10w太少了，我说相比房价还算可以啊。就这样吵起来了，要给这么少跳过来别去找她了
<rich1> 内衣还有定制 你玩校开大了吧
<abinez> 自己弄的图案上去定制的印花
<abinez> rich1: 怎么没有定制
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。什么啊。
<abinez> 要不要让你看看那些内衣哇
<abinez> LOL
<maplebeats> jiero, 一个帖子
<jiero> 你们一群坏人
<jiero> 在这里瞎扯
<abinez> jiero: 你是好人
<rich1> 丝的很贵是吗
<abinez> 送你一张好人卡
<jiero> abinez: 我从来都说我是坏人
 * maplebeats 这么快就发好人卡了？
<jiero> abinez: 你的好人卡放在地上吧，开水泡泡就有人看到了
<abinez> 恩
<jiero> rich1: 丝绸不好洗
<abinez> rich1: 你的思想斗争怎么样了？
<abinez> 到底是开放了么？
<jiero> rich1: 跟着 maplebeats 吧
<jiero> rich1: 开放了就发张裸照
<jiero> rich1: 发 maplebeats 的
<abinez> 嗯
<maplebeats> 有果照？
<maplebeats> 为什么发给我
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<rich1> 你老土啦还发果照呢
<jiero> maplebeats: 你到底有多么愚钝
<abinez> 难道发金条么
<rich1> 现在流行老美的cam sex lol
<abinez> rich1:快发金条
<maplebeats> jiero, 我怎么又中枪了
<maplebeats> 什么情况
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。 发 maplebeats 的裸照
<abinez> maplebeats: 你果然中枪了
 * maplebeats .........
<abinez> 万剑穿心的那种
<maplebeats> jiero, 你真要？
<maplebeats> 想要我的果照，马上去拍给你们看
<abinez> 那是叫rich发你的过招
<jiero> 。。。
<abinez> 没有叫你自己发
<abinez> LOL
<rich1> tinychat上多的是
<abinez> ？rich
<abinez> 你跑来这里干嘛呢？
<maplebeats> rich1, 你是哪个啊= =
<abinez> 你又不让大家momo
<maplebeats> 为什么有我的果照
<rich1> 聊一聊
<abinez> rich1: 有啥好聊哇
<rich1> 这是个技术群怎么这么erotic啊
<abinez> rich1: 你都不让momo
<abinez> 没啥好聊哇
<maplebeats> 那我们来聊聊怎么写毕业论文吧。。。。
<rich1> 我让你摸摸你都摸不到 电脑不支持瞬间传输有机体
<adam8157> erotic is art
<jiero> maplebeats: 论文妮子你自己写
<adam8157> 欲望即艺术
<jiero> 来讨论 adam8157 
<abinez> 睡觉去
<hougelangley> 各位，ubuntuone，除了原生的客户端，有没有第三方的？
<jiero> hougelangley: 有
<abinez> 木有
<maplebeats> hougelangley,  adam8157 客服出来解答
<jiero> hougelangley: 但是一般就是对移动平台的
<abinez> uone挺好用的
<abinez> 不过是速度太慢啊
<abinez> 同步速度不够快
<jiero> 云活不起来主要是因为——功能太泛了，反而不被喜欢
<jiero> 功能越狭窄。
<abinez> 我几个月以前的一个视频到现在还没同步好
<jiero> abinez: 。。。
<abinez> jiero: 主要是网速不够快
<abinez> 云计算要等网速够快的时候，就流行了
<abinez> 现在网速是瓶颈
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云马甲] 你放心你的隐私么？
<maplebeats> 为什么不放心
<abinez> 等哪天每秒可以下载4GB的速度就流行了
<jiero> 有什么隐私放计算机里
<jiero> 那就奇怪了
<abinez> Uone上面也没什么隐私
<abinez> 放上去的都是一些配置文件
<jiero> 在没隐私的时代谈啥隐私
<hougelangley> maplebeats, jiero : 我主要想在其他发行版上使用，比方说openSUSE
<abinez> 比如怎么设置树莓派的无线网卡之类的
<jiero> hougelangley: google是你的伙伴。
<maplebeats> hougelangley, 有点压力，不过好像还是能行
<hougelangley> jiero: 当Google也无解的时候
<abinez> hougelangley: 
<hougelangley> 之前看过fedora上的，折腾死，还是很早的方法
<jusss> abinez: DOS emulator brings Raspberry Pi back to the '90s for Doom LAN parties
<hougelangley> 转换deb到rpm，这种方式并非解决之道，对了，可以试试源代码编译/安装ubuntuone
<jiero> hougelangley: opensuse的意见是，自己建自己的云服务
<jusss> "啊是这样的，被审论文的美女教授不小心看上了，不小心被包养了，然后不小心被她老公儿子撞到了。闹离婚时怀孕了，现在刚做完打胎，论文没戏了"
<hougelangley> jiero: 其实我更推荐bitorrent sync，去中心化方便很多
<adam8157> hougelangley: 但是得有个机器开着
<hougelangley> 之所以还想用ubuntuone，是因为早年不懂事，买了为期一年的服务。
<jusss> “客户终于发现我们做出来的东西其实是屎这个事实了。。。于是我现在的任务变成了跟客户解释这个东西是屎没错，但是这个屎也是很高级的屎。。。”
<jusss> “京东的新域名就好像在告诉人家，“假的””
<hougelangley> adam8157: 所以说什么东西都是有利有弊，呵呵。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云马甲] Ubuntu one在国内这么渣的速度你也买？
<jiero> jusss: 我怎么看都是 鸡蛋。。。
<douglas> Debian 7有谁装？
<jusss> jiero: " 一女子请来道士驱鬼“大师！最近实在是邪门，先是上楼梯，那木头楼梯竟然就硬生生粉碎了，后来我又坐到椅子上，椅子竟然也折了！最恐怖的是，晚上睡觉的时候，床竟然也塌了！请大师救救我！我好害怕！”道士听罢，掏出桃木剑，舞动一通，剑指女子，大喝：“傻逼！你该减肥了！”"
<jiero> UbuntuTalk: 不烂啊。130kb/s差不多
<jiero> douglas: 100万人装
<jusss> "告訴一名台灣友人趕緊下載限免大陸好用的GPS高德導航App。「我又不會去大陸，下這個幹嘛？」「哪天統一了，高德加入台灣地圖你不就賺了？」「喔，那我下載一個..."
<douglas> jiero 恩，我想说的是频道里有谁装了？
<rich1> 请问美剧里面黑客装的什么系统啊看起来很酷啊
<jiero> douglas: 不告诉你
<jiero> rich1: 换个主题就是了。资深的定制专家换个样子也就10分钟时间
<jiero> rich1: 我说做个主体
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130512/000434.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 国家发改委副主任刘铁男涉嫌严重违纪被调查_新闻_腾讯网
<jusss> jiero: 感觉客户端就是要你接受它的操作习惯，然后依赖它，并且抵触其它客户端的操作，得出的结论就是，客户端不是个好东西
<rich1> 无敌浩克你看过吗jjiero
<jiero> rich1: 没
<jiero> jusss: 所以人类就是个烂玩意儿，总是受习惯限制。
<rich1> 我一直在找那个电影里面的软件估计是假的
<jiero> rich1: 告诉你了，就像做个网页一样。
<jiero> rich1: 定制个你没见过的太容易了，300个wm，不用换主题你就大半没见过
<rich1> 听不懂你说的什么 我对电脑一瞧不通
<jusss> 【万恶的资本主义，没有亲情】里根当总统时，儿子失业被迫排队去领救济金；小布什在任时，女儿自谋职业，在一家小报社聘用记者；更狠的是马英九，居然让硕士毕业的女儿学放烟花；奥巴马是个六亲不认的主，他弟弟在深圳卖烧烤，他居然不闻不问…这万恶的资本主义制度，这样无情，太万恶了ï
<jusss> ¼
<jiero> rich1: gnome kde 你总知道吧。ux
<unhappy> what a fuck
<abinez> UN
<abinez> unhappy: 你怎么不哈皮啊？
<jiero> abinez: 他没真哈皮那样的内助
<abinez> LOL
<rich1> jiero 然后呢跟他们一样的东西 电影里用的
<jiero> rich1: 。gnome 的主题你见过么，面板啥的移动位置也可以。
<jiero> rich1: 或许那个就是gnome改的呢。
<douglas> 我也是
<jiero> rich1: fuck off Chinese always want to get the same thing
<rich1> 可惜没有支持windows的gnome
<jusss> 变成青蛙的王子在井底孤独地生活着直到有天被一把从天而降的斧头砸中脑袋，青蛙王子满脸鲜血地从井里出来问在井边哭泣的屌丝你丢的斧头是铁的还是铜的还是银的还是金的？牛郎哭着说滚，我丢了白富美的名牌情趣内衣，还是刚在河边边看妹子洗澡边偷的，刚不小心扔井里了呜呜呜。
<jusss> twitter上好多好东东，可惜上不去
<jusss> Pudge: 我要上twi
<jusss> 我要看国外美女
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云马甲] GoAgent
<jusss> 不会用。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云马甲] 下载GoAgent，然后运行就行了
<maplebeats> 我要看美女
<maplebeats> 在哪里哪里
<rich1> flicker 也有的
<iyzsong> =.=
<jusss> 近日一名50岁的女子被控谋杀自己的男朋友，而她的武器也很特别——胸部！据Snohomish 县的一份官方文件记载目击者称看到该女子用胸部捂住受害者的脸
<rich1> youtube上更多
<rich1> f cup 可能
<jusss> maplebeats: twi
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Linux入门教程之ubuntu13.04入门经典(二)安装完Ubuntu13.04后你需要做的几件事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=439146 欢迎通过新浪微博与我交流（http://weibo.com/sunliyang） Linux入门教程之ubuntu13.04入门经典(二)安装完Ubuntu13.04后你需要做的几件事.pdf 下载地址：http://vdisk.weibo.com/s/AFOFb 统计信息: 发
<^k^> 表于 由 slyxp — 2013-05-12 20:52
<douglas> jusss 太奇葩了
<rich1> 哈哈我也用的goagent
<jusss> 王垠最近的 一篇文章 中，提出了很多有趣的观点。其中最核心的一点，就是 *NIX 系统的设计哲学非常糟糕，而 Windows 系统才是真正为开发者设计的系统。凡是设计到哲学层面的争论，最后都是以谁也说服不了谁收场。我相信王垠有足够的理由来证明 UNIX 设计哲学的糟糕，但遗憾的是这篇文章并没有表çŽ
<jusss> °å‡ºè¿™ä¸€ç‚¹ã€‚ Unix 的 shell，命令，配置方式，图形界面，都是非常糟糕的。每一个新版本的 Ubuntu 都会在图形界面的设计上出现新的…
<rich1> 妈妈的我们教Internet的钱 却享受局域网的待遇
<jusss> rich1: 教internet的钱，享受internat
<jusss>  好了，现在来一点技术性的。这段时间受到很多人的来信（大部分是菜鸟）。他们看了我很早以前写的推崇 Linux 的文章，想知道如何“抛弃 Windows，学习 Linux”。天知道他们在哪里找到那么老的文章，真是 好事不出门。。。我觉得我有责任消除我以前的文章对人的误导，洗清我这个“Linux 狂热分子”çš
<jusss> „恶名。我觉得我已经写过一些澄清的文章了，可是怎么还…
<seek0515> 晚上好 
<rich1> 现在是早上
<jusss> 白宫北草坪门口有一个白色帐篷，一老妇1981年申请示威，政府发许可证忘了填终止日期，遂示威至今，主题：反核。这是白宫一景。
<rich1> 真的还是假的啊 goolgle 地图上有吗
<rich1> 自由是个奢侈的东东
<douglas> 在天朝的确是
<seek0515> 笔记本电池挂了 
<seek0515> 怎么办
<rich1> 四川的反石化xx都被化解了
<rich1> 直接接适配器电源啊
<rich1> 我都是直接把电池取了 不安全啊
<douglas> 我也是，基本不用电池
<seek0515> 中午还好好的 
<seek0515> 下午就挂了 
<seek0515> 不知道怎么回事 
<rich1> 什么牌子的啊
<seek0515> dell的 
<rich1> 我也是找他啊
<rich1> dell的看来还是垃圾啊
<rich1> 过来保修期了？
<seek0515> 三年前的本子了 
<seek0515> i5 520m 处理器 
<seek0515> 现在还能混
<seek0515> 电池挂了 
<seek0515> 面板挂了
<seek0515> c壳挂了 
<seek0515> 就这样 别的还比较好 
<seek0515> 一次没修过  
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • L4D2已经可以玩了~~~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=439149 吓死我了。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。半条命2也可以玩了，DOTA2还遥遥无期中。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tcjsw2005 — 2013-05-12 21:09
<abinez> 我们是小公司，工资开的不高，也不招太多的人，但是电脑都是iMac27，iMac21，Macbook pro15，基本上比很多大公司都好多了。软件没盗版，刚才photoshop的正版我也收了。中午管饭，公司备伞。哈哈。节日假正常放，从不加班，早晨11点上班，下午6点下班
<rich1> wow 那个公司啊
<rich1> 你自己开的工作室把
<abinez> rich1: 嗯
<abinez> 小公司
<abinez> LOL
<Pudge> abinez: 我操，11点上班，6点下班，这么舒服
<Pudge> abinez: 伊斯兰国家么
<abinez> 天朝
<seek0515> 什么工作室啊？
<seek0515> abinez:？？
<Pudge> abinez: 招人么
<seek0515> 什么公司啊？
<Pudge> abinez: 我来啊，要了我吧
<rich1> 市场调查？
<abinez> rich1: 不是市场调查
<abinez> 是真有这样的
<seek0515> 那是什么啊？
<rich1> 不要掉我们胃口啦 abinez
<rich1> 我知道公务员编制的公司哈哈
<abinez> rich1: 不是公务员
<abinez> 要干活的
<seek0515> 什么活啊？
<abinez> 手机应用开发啊
<seek0515> 好吧 
<abinez> 移动应用开发
<seek0515> 怪不得 全是晚上干活 
<abinez> 不是请去吃白米饭的说
<abinez> LOL
<seek0515> 呵呵  
<rich1> 招守门的吗
<abinez> Pudge: 现在不招人了
<abinez> rich1: 不招
<seek0515> 招打扫卫生的么？
<abinez> 不招
<seek0515> ？
<Pudge> abinez: 。。又被拒了
<abinez> 有扫地机器人啊
<Pudge> adam8157: 我找到了。xSwipe ，一个perl脚本，让synaptic支持3,4,5指，跟mac一样
<Pudge> https://github.com/iberianpig/xSwipe
<^k^> Pudge ⇪ t: iberianpig/xSwipe · GitHub
<rich1> 该知道上学的时候学计算机专业就对了 怎么好找工作啊it业
<roylez_> Pudge: 支持6指么？
<Pudge> roylez_: 支持，自己改config
<roylez_> Pudge: ....
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • cinnamon桌面环境安装经历 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=439150 unity的屏幕边上很大空间站用，并且上下两个标题栏，感觉用贯xp的缘故，喜欢cinnamon桌面。 安装不用说，安装之后不能进入桌面。 解决办法：系统光盘启动，进入终端 sudo nautilus 显示阴藏文件和文件夹，全部删除他们 重新进入基本
<^k^> 正常， 配置文件不兼容缘故 统计信息: 发表于 由 m …
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐 有好事儿没
<rich1> 有没有面向Windows的左面环境啊 谢谢
<roylez_> adam8157: 没
<alvin_rx1> rich1: 有 tiling
<Lunix01> 都在干啥
<Lunix01> :-D
<abinez> 。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 滚动升级是不是说我以后可以直接升到最新版本？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=439155 现在是13.04，结果还不是LTS，如果我继续使用13.04,等有新版本是否可以直接升级？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tcjsw2005 — 2013-05-12 21:54
<freeflying> 华为光猫居然明文保存密码
<rich1> 这就是为什么老美不满意华为的地方
<abinez> rich1: 老美是故意找茬啊
<rich1> 华为确实是受到政府扶持的企业不是吗
<alvin_rx1> touch "         123"
<jadonh> 能将ubuntu装在记亿卡吗
<jadonh> 相机用的那种
<iwii> 这个是 官方的? http://www.goagent.us/12.html
<^k^> iwii ... ⇪ goagent加速器新手使用教程-GoAgent下载,免费代理软件教程,美国代理服务器
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • archlinux+kde 会经常性冻住。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=439159 界面冻住，鼠标键盘没有任何反应。 tty打不开，reisub不可用，时间持续 5分钟之内，然后自动恢复正常。 统计信息: 发表于 由 空白名 — 2013-05-12 22:36
<zdc> ^k^: 不是kde的事吧，arch经常出问题的
<zdc> 奇了怪了，gnome这种破烂玩意怎么是主流，看来我是不和主流的人了。如果有钱我也用mac.kde在使用权上没什么问题吧。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu麒麟进入桌面什么都没有了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=439163 我的ubuntu麒麟compiz设置错误了，进入桌面什么都没有了， rm -rf .gconf 这个命令也没有，提示没有这个命令，该怎么办啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 qingqi123 — 2013-05-12 22:53
<zdc> 很多人吃饱撑得没事干，该发展的不发展，不该改变的乱改，把好东西都糟贱了，不行，蛋疼
<Pudge> 为什么老有人没事就接机器人的话。
<cherrot> zdc, gnome用的很爽啊～
<cherrot> zdc, kde 大概多大的内存占用？
<zdc> cherrot: 你用的gnome2?3
<cherrot> zdc, 3    kde 大概多大的内存占用？
<zdc> cherrot: 你没发现换一个打开的程序时得仔细看缩略图的内容才能正确切换吗
<zdc> cherrot: kde内存占用很大吗
<cherrot> zdc, 从来没有。。。你用什么应用？  gnome-shell有个很方便的扩展  缩略图会按实际大小进行缩放
<cherrot> zdc, 不知道 所以问问。 gnome-shell 是200～400
<zdc> cherrot: 我的意思是说有任务栏图标直观吗
<cherrot> zdc, 有个扩展会在缩略图上显示任务栏图标
<zdc> cherrot: 你感觉哪里爽？
<cherrot> zdc, 都挺爽的
<cherrot> zdc, 你觉得那里不爽？
<cherrot> zdc, 你是gnome-shell还是unity?
<cherrot> zdc, 更多的是个人口味问题 我没用过kde  因为gnome还没特别不爽过  
<zdc> cherrot: 这不是它的主流，我在乎的是默认的东西，这代表它的方向，kde bug多但功能强大，最大最小化时不会出现让人头疼的黑框
<cherrot> zdc, 我也从没出现黑框  
<cherrot> zdc, 那个用着爽用那个呗
<zdc> cherrot: unity我安后半个小时就崩溃了
<cherrot> zdc, 摸摸头。。
<zdc> cherrot: 你用过gnome2吗
<cherrot> zdc, 用过  怀念啊  那时候占用资源也少 超级快
<cherrot> zdc, 现在都在乎面上的东西了   用着更爽 但占用资源也更多  还欲罢不能 哈哈哈
<zdc> cherrot: 你要是想叫某个程序启动时在一个特定位置，以特定大小显示，怎么办
<zdc> cherrot: 我现在用着gnome3，觉得不比kde快
<cherrot> zdc, 没这个需求  gnome-shell倒是有个扩展 好像叫 auto move windows 应该满足你的这类需求
<cherrot> zdc, 我没用过kde   
<cherrot> zdc, gnome-shell 在我办公的机器上反应确实很慢 一直没找到瓶颈在哪  :(
<cherrot> zdc, 自己的老机器反而爽得很
<zdc> cherrot: 你觉切换一个程序且这个程序有多个窗口，gnome3？爽？
<cherrot> zdc, Ctrl + ~ 没觉得不爽啊
<zdc> cherrot: 从根本上来说，任何东西都可能实现。。
<cherrot> zdc, 最不爽的是gnome-shell一更新就有好多扩展不能用  API太不稳定了
<zdc> cherrot: 是，快捷键是吧，alt+tab还得加鼠标点！
<cherrot> zdc, Ctrl+~啊
<zdc> cherrot: 我进gnome3试下
<zdc> cherrot: hi，我回来了，
<zdc> cherrot: ctrl+~没反应啊
<alvin_rx1> gnome 2 ? => google mate wm ?
<alvin_rx1> http://mate-desktop.org/
<^k^> alvin_rx1 ⇪ ti: MATE | The traditional Desktop Environment
<alvin_rx1> cc zdc cherrot 
<cherrot> zdc, ？ 不会吧？
<cherrot> zdc, 一直可以用啊
<zdc> cherrot: 你那能干什么？
<zdc> cherrot: 我的是debian
<alvin_rx1> zdc: http://mate.karapetsas.com/
<^k^> alvin_rx1 ⇪ t: debian/ubuntu mate repository
<cherrot> zdc, 就是相同应用的不同窗口间切换
<cherrot> zdc, 刚才不在 sorry  稍等截个图给你
<cherrot> zdc, http://imagebin.org/257425
<zdc> cherrot: 我觉得linux桌面的发展不是该这么胡搞，去bug增功能才是正道
<cherrot> zdc, 也不算胡搞～ 毕竟开发者都喜欢做自己想做的事情 强求没好果子
<cherrot> zdc, 要断电了 good night
<zdc> cherrot: bye,认识你很高兴 
<^k^>  05:18
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-05
<imtxc> ofan: 毛宁
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求教 ：256或512的cpu1.6以下的笔记本适合安装汉化什么版本的ubuntu系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459149 我这有个cpu1.4, 内存512的03年的dell笔记本，原来装的是xp,现在想装xp+linux或 xp 系统装ubuntu虚拟机，请问适合安装什么版本，最好有安装教程。谢谢！ 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 yezhenghui — 2014-05-05 8:13
<tenzu> 今天限号，我竟然把车开出来了，谢特
<eexpress> tenzu: 你告诉交警，你是叫兽。咬人的，看他敢抓你违章不。
<tenzu> eexpress: 还好我没开出去外面
<eexpress> tenzu: 没那么多人有空去盯车牌吧。
<tenzu> eexpress: 有高清监控
<eexpress> 那也要有人盯。除开自动识别每一个路口都有，有这么先进？
<tenzu> eexpress: 估计有专人查看录像吧
<eexpress> 是有。人少
<tenzu> eexpress: 那会不会被抓到就看命了
<eexpress> 对啊。
<eexpress> 我一年平均还没一次被抓。
<chenxiongfei> tenzu: 要活着
<tenzu> eexpress: 可是被交警按住就罚款扣分了
<tenzu> chenxiongfei: 还没死
<eexpress> 记得前阵子，晚上走新路，完全忘记有红绿灯，一直闯过去的。lol
<chenxiongfei> tenzu: 看到你们的谈话，我表示很担忧
<tenzu> eexpress: 你家神马车？
<eexpress> 可以买分。 tenzu
<eexpress> 不急
<tenzu> eexpress: 你那儿多少钱一分？
<eexpress> 不记得。我没买过
<eexpress> 小区门口的小超市，就可以买。
<zhouqt> eexpress: 渣神
<zhouqt> tenzu: 叫兽
<tenzu> 我们这儿有个老师，去年超速被扣了16分，后来找同事帮忙摆平的
<eexpress> 这谁呢。nnnd'
<eexpress> ...
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙
<eexpress> 噶嘛王子
<tenzu> 基娃
<gfrog> tenzu: 超速一次不是6分么？ 咋出来10分的？ 没过20%？
<eexpress> 超速，没16分吧
<tenzu> 还有其他扣分嘛
<gfrog> tenzu: 啧啧
<eexpress> 天津没王法了啊
<gfrog> eexpress: tenzu 昨天我还差点闯了个红灯。在路上想之前那个调头调的不好呢，结果没看见红绿灯。
<tenzu> 有条路限速60，这奶奶开到快90了
<eexpress> gfrog: 你没看过某妹子司机，闯黄闪的那视频? lol
<tenzu> 我也闯过两次，都是走神造成的
<gfrog> tenzu: 我科目三考试的时候，有个考自动档的大妈在限速70的路上开到90
<tenzu> gfrog: 大妈还活着？
<gfrog> tenzu: 让考官直接撵下车了。 lol
<eexpress> tenzu: 至少基蛙活着。lol
<eexpress> 大妈，不管了
<gfrog> tenzu: 没啥事，那条路上车少，车上还有考官坐着
<roylez> eexpress: 有你在地方，王法算个渣渣
<tenzu> 大妈挺敢踩油门的
<eexpress> 乐乐啊
<tenzu> roylez: 恭迎主席
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
 * tenzu 主席万岁！
<roylez> tenzu: 500块11分
<eexpress> 这啥算术。。。
<gfrog> tenzu: 自动档被大妈开起来还不如手动档，手动被档位牵着，还不至于太快。
<tenzu> roylez: 不算贵
<eexpress> 送一分？
<gfrog> tenzu: 自动档地板油下去，不一定啥样呢
<tenzu> eexpress: 嘛啊，一次扣12分的价钱更高
<roylez> gfrog: 基娃也会开车啊
<gfrog> roylez: 嗯哼。
<tenzu> gfrog: 老年代步车？
<eexpress> 应该打电话去查查了。
<roylez> gfrog: 好可怕，两栖动物都会了，我还在学
<gfrog> tenzu: …… 莫小瞧这车，牛着呢，敢上帝都四环主路
<gfrog> roylez: lol
<tenzu> gfrog: 饼都快速路上大爷开着老年代步车载客，车上还有广告呢，大爷比我开的都快
<roylez> tenzu: 大爷...
<tenzu> roylez: 考国外驾照？
<roylez> tenzu: 大爷就是大爷
<roylez> tenzu: 武汉的，不知道算不算外国
<tenzu> roylez: 一看就是郊县天王
<eexpress> roylez: 你还要开车？没砖机？
<tenzu> roylez: 听说现在科目一就挺难了
<roylez> eexpress: 先学靠右行驶，为了方便以后在外国左边车道害人
<jiero> tenzu roylez 博士之间的对话
<jiero> lol
<eexpress> 科目一，15分针交卷子。。98
<tenzu> jiero: yo
<tenzu> eexpress: 我100,大约23分钟答完
<jiero> eexpress: 厉害，我15分钟交卷 94分
<roylez> eexpress: 你居然花了15分钟
<yunfan_chrome> roylez: ruan
<eexpress> roylez: 你回来也很久了啊。还强迫公交司机走左边？
<jiero> eexpress: 阿姨，去多数工业化国家开车，没有转向直接转的
<gfrog> tenzu: 啧啧
<tenzu> 我有一次迷糊了，进地下车库从出口进的，不知道是不是gta玩多了
<jiero> tenzu: 哟
<eexpress> jiero: 是说不打转向灯？
<jiero> eexpress: 不是，是转向前必须降低速度到0或10km/h之类的超低速度
<eexpress> 0...
<eexpress> 我转弯基本是40多。
<gfrog> eexpress: 我昨天那个调头好像就40左右调的，差点撞墙，然后就没看见红绿灯了，T_T cc tenzu
<eexpress> gfrog: 那要技术的。你别学。
<gfrog> jiero: eexpress 国内驾校也教导转弯/掉头用一档。
<eexpress> 是危险。可是舒服。
<gfrog> eexpress: 舒服毛线，车差点横着出去……
<eexpress> 对啊。爽啊
<gfrog> eexpress: 神……
<tenzu> 基蛙别跟神学，你没那个超能力
<eexpress> 转弯出过一次危险的，地上有水还是油，失控了，转了一个超级大S才稳定，吓死对面的车了。
<jiero> eexpress: 我经常左右晃一下哈。
<jiero> eexpress: 吓死旁边的车
<eexpress> 傍边的，我经常吓。lol
<tenzu> 我比较老实，总被人超车
<eexpress> tenzu: 告诉你一个秘密，我从来不打转向灯的。只闪别人。
<eexpress> 你就是被闪的对象。
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 我一点都不老实，绝对不会让。。。会加速。
<eexpress> jiero: 吓吓疼疼，是为了他的安全。
<jiero> eexpress: 我几乎不会用刹车
<tenzu> 我只会越来越胆小
<eexpress> 恩。少用刹车，要学会预先判断。
<jiero> tenzu: 没关系，有一天开上装甲车让人间地域重现
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • lex yacc怎產生執行檔 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459150 网络的资料东凑西凑的 不知还少什么东西? 终端机 sudo apt-get install flex bison 然后下载网络上的lex.l、yacc.y两个档案 再开终端机 编译出这两个的.c档 请问之后要产生执行档 是用什么指令? cc lex.yy.c y.tab.c –ocpl gcc le
<^k^>  ─> x.yy.c y.tab.c –ly –ll 这两个都出错不能用 error:-ocpl : No such file or directory error --ly : No such file or directory error -ll : No such file or directory 统计信 …
<imtxc> eexpress, gfrog 早
<eexpress> tenzu: 让乐乐送你一辆装甲车
<jiero> tenzu:  碰到挡路的直接碾压过去
<eexpress> imtxc: momo
<tenzu> 先把神的破车碾了
<piggybox> 我经常30+ mph转弯，也就是50+ km/h
<eexpress> 额。你跑不快啊
<tenzu> eexpress: 去你家车库门口堵着
<eexpress> piggybox: nnnd 你吹没边了。啥车能50+
<eexpress> 保时捷？
<jiero> tenzu:  http://news.enorth.com.cn/system/2011/08/04/007060080.shtml
<eexpress> 多高的底盘
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 实拍：“最牛市长”开装甲车碾压违章车-违章车,视频-北方网-新闻中心
<piggybox> eexpress: 我现在开的是infiniti q50
<eexpress> 拍照看看
<jiero> piggybox: 壕
<eexpress> 自己坐车顶拍照
<jiero> 竟然用高排放的，不准入上海
<piggybox> 硅谷码农这车还是买的起的
<tenzu> 壕
<eexpress> 没图说鸟
<eexpress> 啥时候让我试试？
<eexpress> lol
<eexpress> 中国应该没啥正常道路，转弯可以50+
<eexpress> 单边6车道的，都不行
<onlylove> http://redmonk.com/dberkholz/2014/05/02/github-language-trends-and-the-fragmenting-landscape/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: GitHub language trends and the fragmenting landscape – Donnie Berkholz's Story of Data
<piggybox> 不过确实后驱比前驱容易高速转弯，我另外一辆suv超过40+转弯轮子就开始滑了
<eexpress> 基本40+就会横磨车胎了。
<eexpress> 来，豪。车车借借。我试试50+
<eexpress> 肯定隔离带全倒
<gfrog> imtxc: 渣渣
<tenzu> 还没开过后驱的车。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39378
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | OpenSSH不再必须要依赖于OpenSSL
<onlylove> tenzu: 依维柯就是后驱的，借个玩玩
<gfrog> eexpress: piggybox 得看啥路，直角弯50kmh跑就是找死的节奏。
<eexpress> 后躯只是甩尾，速度不能保持的
<piggybox> gfrog: 恩，要看弯大弯小
<eexpress> 当然是说直转弯啊。 gfrog
<KAO> 硅谷码工也不一定哟，月入9K不如狗
<gfrog> eexpress: 直角转弯乃50+入弯？ 除非漂移吧？
<eexpress> 不能到50+
<eexpress> 45基本是极限了
<tenzu> onlylove: 依维柯是12座的吧？
<onlylove> tenzu: 没照？
<tenzu> onlylove: C1的本
<onlylove> tenzu: 好吧……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04如果设置多工作区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459157 从12.04升级到14.04, 之前一直在用AWESOME，但是升级到14.04之后，AWESOME下网络超级不稳定，经常掉线。 无奈返回UNITY试试。 其他还行，但是好像没有了以前的虚拟桌面，这个应该怎么设置呢？？ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 marklennon — 2014-05-05 9:52
<piggybox> KAO: 买了房后确实不如狗了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39384
<KAO> piggybox: 硅谷的房子什么真心贵，每个月供房贷
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 开源笔记本Novena将支持宽频软件无线电
<onlylove> piggybox: 有房有车不如狗的壕
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大，乃要肥来帝都了么？
<imtxc> 顺丰的快递单现在好高级啊
<former> 感觉现在迷上一个游戏了，，，
<zenNamaste> happyaron: Hey! I meet segfault everytime with fcitx-qimpanel!
<zenNamaste> happyaron: [    7.562451] fcitx-qimpanel[1737]: segfault at 7fff15180fa8 ip 00007f916598d93b sp 00007fff15180f20 error 6 in UTF-16.so[7f916598d000+3000]
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 赞
<zenNamaste> happyaron: what the hell?
<zenNamaste> eexpress: huai ren.
<eexpress> 不是改成c++写的，还seg?
<zenNamaste> eexpress: bad ee
<eexpress> imtxc: 来欺负 zenNamaste了。这家伙不能说话了。
<former> 老外？？
<zenNamaste> eexpress: still have op
<imtxc> eexpress: 不能说话也有 op
<zenNamaste> imtxc: +10086
<eexpress> imtxc: 我让你上去，踢他。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 感动中国，我的手表终于到了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: zan!
<eexpress> 脏。。。
<zenNamaste> eexpress: bad ee
<eexpress> lol
<zenNamaste> imtxc: no tu no jj
<eexpress> 不吐没jj?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: no picture you say a **
<eexpress> 看来fcitx要学tecent了，啥都自带库。就不会segfault了
<ywmy210> 大家早上好～
<eexpress> 为了稳定，打全静态包
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 听说你又讲不了中文了？先卸载掉，换ibus，等aron搞好，再换回来如何？
<eexpress> 为了哈皮，换输入法。高级的节奏。 onlylove
<zenNamaste> onlylove: thx. I'll kill aron before a new sogoupinyin release.
<onlylove> happyaron: 有人要kill你，不知道是-9还是-15
<eexpress> -9够了
<eexpress> touch的刷机包，还没出来呢
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 没输入法？ 赞
<zenNamaste> gfrog: yep.
<gfrog> eexpress: 神乃这是气死 zenNamaste 的节奏，lol
<zhpeng> .
<gfrog> zenNamaste: fcitx-qimpanel是干毛线的？
<eexpress> gfrog: 有机会，利用下而已嘛。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: who knows.
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 难道是sogou的高大上模块？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: yep
<zhpeng> 昨天老子帮埃及友人，然后被无视了。。
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 卸掉，直接装fcitx
<eexpress> qt im panel?
<zenNamaste> zhpeng: xi wen le jian!
<alvin_rxg> zenNamaste: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *:g&pmelZ*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<zenNamaste> alvin_rxg: ...
<imtxc> ....
 * iMadper <- clear
<eexpress> 居然设置了autoop。不厚道
<imtxc> zhe yang bu hao ba
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *BtV1%Q*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<eexpress> 居然报复bot
<imtxc> ying gai ban le ba
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5
<imtxc> di san ci
<gfrog> ni men zhe yang wan bot, ni mama zhi dao ma?
<alvin_rxg> gfrog: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *@dj=gv*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<imtxc> di si ci
<eexpress> gfrog: ..
<imtxc> di wu ci
<imtxc> ni ya dao shi dong shou a
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: [自動] 第 3 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 3/5
<atsuko> ...
<eexpress> @@@
<zhpeng> wo ca
<imtxc> lai a lai a , ti wo
<zodiac1111> no zuo no die
<gfrog> iMadper: imtxc 叫你动手呢。
<zhpeng> lalala lalala
<eexpress> oops
<iMadper> nnnd
<eexpress> 借刀杀人啊
<imtxc> 测试
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:29
<atsuko> ..3.3.
<ywmy210> 乖乖。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 表好像出不去了，只能自己留着了
<imtxc> iMadper: 盘儿太大，hold不住
<iMadper> imtxc: give it to me. I'm okay.
<iMadper> imtxc: do you know my address?
<imtxc> iMadper: 看不懂英文啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 他让你送给我，知道我的地址嘛？
<eexpress> http://img6.cache.netease.com/2008/2014/5/4/20140504172442eb88b.jpg
<onlylove> imtxc: 故意当看不懂的不好吧？
<eexpress> 谁又买了一个表？
<onlylove> eexpress: 还是那个，在海关好久才过来的
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 不撸啊撸了，改搓啊搓了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459159 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://f
<atsuko> 有木有DOTA2爱好者呀
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 老子回来了!
<cherrot> imtxc: hi
<zenNamaste> cherrot: yoooooo
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 你去哪了。。
<cherrot> zenNamaste: yooooooo
<cherrot> imtxc: https://www.flickr.com/groups/darktable/discuss/72157644058654714/#comment72157644545185353
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ Flickr: Discussing [Base Curve] "nikon like alternative" does not fit for Nikon D7000 in darktable
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 下线重启来的
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 满血复活了？
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 是呀
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 恭喜~
<cherrot> imtxc: 死哪去了
 * jiero1 摸摸 zenNamaste
 * jiero1 摸摸 cherrot
 * jiero1 摸摸 imtxc
<onlylove> cherrot: 你的D7K咋了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: sougou又好用了？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 恩.
<zenNamaste> onlylove: sougou有点儿挑剔locale的设置
<onlylove> zenNamaste: aron没性命危险了？
<cherrot> onlylove: 没咋 就是默认的图像曲线和相机自处理出来的jpg不一致
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 饶他不死
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 各位大哥姐姐善良的好人们，进来看下顺便帮忙解决下。进来的都发财，帮忙的都幸福。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459160 初出茅卢的我对UBUNTU系统现在抱着学习的态度，不过实在遇到了一大堆问题没法解决，百度啊社么都用了，根本不好使，看到的解决下，感
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39396
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 新浪因涉黄被罚510万
<piggybox> 性浪嘛
<eexpress> jiero1: 你会出78元买一年的vip音乐不
<jiero1> eexpress: 当然不会。如果让我给钱，我会给我喜欢的音乐家直接寄
<eexpress> 额。那不是很多人？
<jiero1> eexpress:  对啊。
<jiero1> eexpress: 所以我会挑收入最低的给。
<imtxc> cherrot: 在
<imtxc> cherrot: 墙外的网站我访问不了啊
<imtxc> 。。
<cherrot> imtxc: 贵厂真赞
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ssd很值. 邮件索引快很多
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 当然了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 在用 mu4e 的时候尤其明显
<imtxc> cherrot: lol
<cherrot> imtxc: 我新生成了 tone curve  总的来说 对自然光人像效果最好，其他场景效果欠佳
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 似的!
<zenNamaste> imtxc: mu4e, 真的太好用了, 离不开!
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何设置窗口焦点根据光标位置自动激活？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459162 之前在AWESOME下习惯了，光标放到窗口上之后就自动激活了。现在UNITY下还需要再点击一下。有没办法在UNITY下像AWESOME那样自动激活？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 marklennon — 2014-05-05 11:05
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 球赠送ssd
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 给我8000美金, 我给你一个1t的
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我给你画一张
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 礼尚往来  我也给你画一个
 * zenNamaste <- 绝不吃亏 :-/
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 这么抠门，找不到老婆
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 你不抠门, 你送我~
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 好啊。你要送一个妹子来
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 你更不吃亏...
<eexpress> 你们公司最上镜的
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 我们公司最上镜的? 难道是前台大妈?
<eexpress> 这么差的工作环境？
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 是呀
<eexpress> 那还不如基蛙，他还可以每天看其他公司的前台。
<zenNamaste> eexpress: gfrog 公司没有前台...
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 有门房儿。李大爷
<eexpress> 话说蛋蛋每天作一上午春梦，你们不嫉妒？ gfrog
<gfrog> eexpress: 丫上午工作，下午吹水。
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 是啊。其他公司的，就转角的那地方，有前台
<zenNamaste> gfrog: lol~
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win8怎么装ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459163 那个大神给个详细步骤以及主要事项。在网上看了很多方法都没成功。 统计信息: 发表于 由 shenhai — 2014-05-05 11:22
<palomino|working> happyaron: 每天开机后很快就出现两个fcitx进程，几乎是必现的。之后就不再出现
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马使劲投诉，让aron焦头烂额
<onlylove> palomino|working: 今上午还有人刚投诉呢
<palomino|working> :o
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • debian问题能在论坛发问吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459168 我用的debian字符界面。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wheat_southwest — 2014-05-05 12:23
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须玩过pppd么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大玩过pppd么？
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕大大玩过pppd么？
<huntxu> gfrog: 拨号我会
<huntxu> gfrog: 搭服务器不会
<huntxu> gfrog: 好像差不多啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 下的文本界面及其中文支持问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459169 网上说的都是 用 zhcon 这个来替代ubuntu 下的文本节目。 难道无法修改 一些配置文件来让 ubuntu 下默认的文本界面来支持中文？ 或者直接让 terminal 来代替它。好吧，我只是问一下有没有什么好的
<^k^>  ─> 解决办法。 除了 zhcon。 统计信息: 发表于 由 w15tp — 2014-05-05 13:22
 * pity 请教个问题：python 能 import 一个带 sys.argv[1] 的脚本吗？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: pppd 玩过呀, 用来拨号上网的那个吧
<adam8157> imtxc: ?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 李老板
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 乖
<onlylove> gfrog: pppd咋了，我用过，3G拨号就用的那个
<onlylove> gfrog: 啥pppd server拨号服务器？不知道唉……听说那东西可以查adsl密码来着？
<zodiac1111> gfrog, at指令拨号那个用过...
<roylez> pity: 改sys.path不行么
<onlylove> zodiac1111: 写chat文件才是最无聊的
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐 有好事儿没
<zodiac1111> onlylove, 不会写,有用用.咱这搞应用的
<onlylove> zodiac1111: 你都写at指令了，不写chat file？ sudo pppd chatfile啊
<onlylove> zodiac1111: 当然，现在人懒了，直接用wvdial
<pity> roylez: 要导入的脚本里有一句 sys.argv[1]，是要手动输入一个字符串的
<zodiac1111> onlylove, 不是我写的,别人写的.我就看到过.有时候测试有问题,给反馈过. 不知道串口不会调.我也没时间帮他们调.
<pity> roylez: python xx.py 'string' 没问题，想 import xx.py 看看里面一些对象的类型
<zodiac1111> 现有个beaglebone black.请问有什么好玩的方式不.刚装了个debian.
<gfrog> huntxu: ppa-secrets 咋写？
<gfrog> zenNamaste: .
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐 有好事儿没
<gfrog> pity: 可以import，但是一定出错，因为sys.argv == []
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> adam8157: 有好消息不？
<adam8157> gfrog: 看了下那个文档, 三种方案还没定用哪个啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 总之都是渣渣了
<gfrog> adam8157: 纳尼？ 有plan B && C 了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 求你了, 尘埃落定之前不要自己瞎想了
<pity> gfrog: 那怎么调试这种要 input 的代码呢？
<gfrog> adam8157: 闹心啊
<gfrog> pity: 你要调试？ 那就ipython调去呗
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<tenzu> gfrog: 被你发现了
 * tenzu 重启电脑
<jiero1> adam8157:  哈。被拒绝了。
 * jiero1 抱抱 adam8157
<adam8157> jiero1: ... momo
<pity> gfrog: 用 PyCharm 行么？
<gfrog> pity: 木用过
<pity> gfrog: 呃，是个 IDE
<huntxu> gfrog: 用户名，配置名，密码，然后一个星号
<huntxu> gfrog: 那个server对应的是peers/目录下的文件名
<gfrog> huntxu: 这是outboard config？
<huntxu> gfrog: 啥意思
<happyaron> gfrog: 天天用啊
<piggybox> pity: 如果你有pycharm的话可以用debugger设断点
<gfrog> huntxu: 那peers里的文件里那堆remote/link name都是啥？
<gfrog> huntxu: happyaron 我看了半天manpage，也没懂。
<pity> piggybox: 但是在哪里手动输入一个参数呢？
<imtxc> adam8157: 收到了呢
<huntxu> gfrog: 你用pptpsetup生成一个再改吧
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<piggybox> pity: run/debug configuration里可以设置argument
<gfrog> huntxu: happyaron 难道我问错了啥？
<huntxu> gfrog: 不是啊，没必要手写嘛
<huntxu> gfrog: name和remotename好像没有什么特别的意思
<piggybox> pity: 菜单run -> debug。应该是这里，我虽然一直用idea，但是没用过pycharm插件
<huntxu> gfrog: 好吧看了下man，name还不是随便写的
<gfrog> huntxu: 好像要写成pap-secrets里的名字吧？
<huntxu> gfrog: 对
<happyaron> gfrog: pppd对于你这个CCIE牛来说应该完全不是事啊
<huntxu> happyaron: gfrog 赞同
<huntxu> gfrog: 乃跑一遍pptpsetup就好啦
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃发快递居然没写楼号
<gfrog> huntxu: happyaron 没动丫文件是啥格式。
<adam8157> imtxc: 你没给我发
<gfrog> huntxu: happyaron 在调sstp，目前还没搞懂认证是ppp做还是sstp自己负责，lol
<pity> piggybox: 果真能设置参数
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 13.10 vpn 连接失败，日志如下，求解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459170 May 5 13:40:25 ubuntu-K43SJ NetworkManager[792]: <info> Starting VPN service 'pptp'... May 5 13:40:25 ubuntu-K43SJ NetworkManager[792]: <info> VPN service 'pptp' started (org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pptp), PID 2651 May 5 13:40:25 ubuntu-K43SJ Ne
<^k^>  ─> tworkManager[792]: <info> VPN service 'pptp' appeared; activating connections May 5 13:40:26 ubuntu-K43SJ NetworkManager[792]: <info> VPN plugin state changed: starting (3) May 5 13 …
<adam8157> imtxc: 我还以为你是被害妄想症 名字地址都不写真的
<imtxc> adam8157: 发了。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: anywai
<huntxu> gfrog: 高大上
<adam8157> imtxc: anyway
<imtxc> adam8157: 我写了21号楼啊
<adam8157> imtxc: anyway, 收到就好
<huntxu> gfrog: SSTP servers must be authenticated during the SSL phase. SSTP clients can optionally be authenticated during the SSL phase, and must be authenticated in the PPP phase.
<huntxu> gfrog: 好高端的样子
<gfrog> huntxu: 跟linux配合不好啊，妈蛋
<pity> piggybox: 在 Run -> Debug -> Edit Configuration -> Script Parameters 里可以填运行时带的参数
<gfrog> huntxu: 好像确实ppp认证没过。我还查不到丫用的神马认证方式……
<roylez> adam8157: 木有好事，擦啊
<roylez> adam8157: 非死不可加工资了？
<adam8157> roylez: 看来au这不靠谱啊
<huntxu> gfrog: 新玩法: http://www.openvirtex.org/
<adam8157> roylez: 我哪知道
<^k^> ⇪ t: OpenVirteX | Network Virtualization Platform
<roylez> adam8157: 你不是工作么
<adam8157> roylez: ?
<huntxu> gfrog: 又是stanford
<roylez> adam8157: 非死不可的工作
<happyaron> gfrog: sstp 没弄过～
<happyaron> gfrog: 我都是pptp里用一下
<adam8157> roylez: 州担保我一是不想你post phd, 排队靠后, 二是你都还没搞定...
<huntxu> roylez: 1054
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 来推荐我去非死不可
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕猴总
<freeflying> happyaron: 郝蓉蓉
<huntxu> adam8157: 你也要au？！
<adam8157> freeflying: 介绍我个能经常去欧美的工作
<roylez> huntxu: 啥1054
<huntxu> roylez: GBP/CNY
<bcao> adam8157, 东莞不好做，要远赴海外了么。
<freeflying> adam8157: 老桑那职位啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 桑总和小胖要去布达佩斯, 羡慕
<roylez> huntxu: 你换了GBP？
<gfrog> huntxu: 看起来高大上
<huntxu> roylez: 本来就有小部分GBP
<freeflying> adam8157: 谁让你不去啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 这些大佬很讨厌啊，用神马sstp
<adam8157> freeflying: 谁说我不去了?
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 最靠谱的还是ipsec xauth
<gfrog> adam8157: 来我组做consultant
<gfrog> adam8157: 保证你出差爽死
<roylez> gfrog: 求带
<adam8157> gfrog: 贵组的东西毛也不懂啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 可惜么得。其实最靠谱的是anyconnect，lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 交钱让 freeflying 猴总培训你
<gfrog> roylez: 乃当时都木有来
<adam8157> android的shadowsocks用得很爽
<palomino|working> :O
 * palomino|working momo adam8157 
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司在米帝的演示很牛逼啊， juju maas arm64
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马你的log为毛只有一个, 别人运行那个会上传十几个呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 我对C社的前途感到悲观了呢
<palomino|working> 我不知道啊 adam8157
<palomino|working> 我拿livecd运行的
<roylez> gfrog: 我想去啊，丫不给我推荐
<freeflying> gfrog: 不能啊， 我还等你有好坑介绍我回去呢
<huntxu> 怒讚livecd palomino|working
<adam8157> palomino|working: =,=
<adam8157> palomino|working: 你的显卡是什么?
<palomino|working> haswell集成的,hd4600吧
<huntxu> haswell
<huntxu> 破马叔的设备都很高端发现没有
<palomino|working> ...
<adam8157> huntxu: 我这有thinkpad未上市的下一代broadwell机器, 嗯嗯
<palomino|working> broadwell只有移动版吧..
<adam8157> huntxu: 我这儿还有haswell的开发原板, 嗯嗯
<palomino|working> 桌面来了个破haswell refresh
<palomino|working> 真应该抽打intel
<adam8157> palomino|working: en, 14nm
<huntxu> adam8157: 送个
<cherrot> imtxc: 你打不开flickr?
<palomino|working> 搞得我没法升级啊! adam8157
<palomino|working> 只能等明年的skylake了
<gfrog> freeflying: support manager
<adam8157> palomino|working: =,=
<gfrog> roylez: 找土壕铛
<palomino|working> 今年显卡也没法升级了... adam8157
<adam8157> palomino|working: 这个月16-17号14.04会发新kernel, 可能有改善
<palomino|working> :O
<cherrot> imtxc: http://www.darktable.org/redmine/issues/9935   唯一的问题是肤色偏绿  我用tone curve 看效果还好些
<^k^> ⇪ t: Feature #9935: Nikon D7000 base curve - darktable - darktable - photography workflow application
<palomino|working> 好消息啊
<palomino|working> 不过我还得找个硬盘重装一下系统。。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 快发吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕给推荐下啊
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ubuntu的kernel渣渣透顶了
<palomino|working> 另外...显示器始终只能上到30hz adam8157
<palomino|working> 这个是显卡驱动的问题么
<adam8157> palomino|working: 不鸡到
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 你这是公然的黑啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，壕大大乃还用我推荐？ 给Mark打个电话不就回来了，lol
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 是呀
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 基本上就是跟着stable外加自己修bug, 肯定不能和贵司比
<freeflying> gfrog: 马克 扎克伯格？
 * gfrog 妈蛋，sstp-clients包带的example太不靠谱了
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃要非死不可了？ lol
<palomino|working> 扎总...
<freeflying> adam8157: happyaron gfrog 本周末回帝都，组织腐败啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 来一打妹子
<freeflying> adam8157: 找Ray给你从霓虹带一打充气的好乐
<freeflying> gfrog: 话说MSFT要收购贵司了啊
<adam8157> freeflying: ...
 * adam8157 谁来把我收购了?
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<freeflying> roylez: no duo no die
<palomino|working> LOL
<adam8157> 0_0
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 求教！用C语言检测WIFI，没有方向 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459171 各位大牛好，我现在要写这样的一个工作： 将ubuntu的无线网卡置成monitor模式，然后写一段C语言程序，检测周围的AP（开了WIFI的手机），并获取MAC地址等信息。 我百度了一段时间，只查到了网卡
<imtxc> cherrot: cool
<imtxc> adam8157: lol 谢谢了，不容易啊
<freeflying> imtxc: adam8157帮你找到妹纸了啊
<tenzu> 主席。。。
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 你以为 imtxc 喜欢的是妹子吗?
<imtxc> ...
<freeflying> zenNamaste: nani?
<cherrot> freeflying: 你以为 imtxc 喜欢的是妹子吗?
<imtxc> ...
<freeflying> gfrog: 考虑要不要去九龙逛逛
<freeflying> lol
<tenzu> imtxc: 你捡肥皂了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 壕
<freeflying> zenNamaste: gfrog 貌似不划算，我也没啥要买得
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 去坐十圈儿天星小轮好了
<gfrog> freeflying: atv
<zenNamaste> 两块多港币一圈儿, 多开心
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 那真是蛋疼到家了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: lol
 * zenNamaste 膜拜土豪猴  ->  freeflying 
 * zenNamaste 膜拜土豪蛙  ->  gfrog 
 * zenNamaste 膜拜土豪猪  ->  tenzu 
<freeflying> gfrog: 往来路费很贵啊
<jiero> freeflying:  路费哦。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃都在寨都了……
<tenzu> zenNamaste: 。。。
<zenNamaste> tenzu: 疼疼壕
<gfrog> huntxu: 还是写不明白chap-secrets, pon一直提示找不到secret
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 寨都是哪儿? 东莞?
<gfrog> huntxu: 我郁闷了，照着pptpsetup写的啊。
<tenzu> zenNamaste: 小生哪儿壕了？
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 东莞那是性都
<freeflying> gfrog: 都在罗湖了
<zenNamaste> tenzu: 手下无数学生妹, 还不壕?
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 现在不是了吧?
<gfrog> freeflying: 果断过去嘛
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 不知道，有待你去考察
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 那就直接过去了阿姨
<zenNamaste> 呀
<zenNamaste> ...
<zenNamaste> typo...
<tenzu> zenNamaste: 工科专业能有几个学生妹？
<freeflying> gfrog: 晚上还有事情
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，刚接电话，9号是在vmware最后一天，往后就要去文思忙活一段时间
<zenNamaste> tenzu: 有几个算几个
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 文思牛, 你好
<imtxc> .
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 猫猫壕，你壕，猫猫牛，你好
 * zenNamaste 膜拜能换工作的大牛们
<huntxu> gfrog: name和remotename和peers里的对上了没？
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 靠，咱俩换！
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我想走, 走不了呀
<nyfair> tenzu: 工科专业的学生妹里有几个长得像妹子的？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 乐意呀, 文思干嘛的?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你以为我想换！
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 外包
<freeflying> onlylove: 下一家去那呢
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 考虑要不要做个销售什么的
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 牛牛
<onlylove> freeflying: 据说，仅仅是据说，还在vmware
<gfrog> huntxu: 额，name和remotename不就是peers里的么？ 我都写成peer的文件名了
<onlylove> nyfair: 你才是牛牛
<freeflying> gfrog: http://mm.vmall.com/halo.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 荣耀手环Halo 预约公测 火热开启_华为商城
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我不擅长做销售类的，
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 那种忽悠人的事情
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 哦, 那就去做技术支持什么的?
<freeflying> onlylove: 销售多好啊
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我一直做这活计啊……
<onlylove> freeflying: 做不来……
<zenNamaste> onlylove: support, 你现在是????
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 别扯了... 你肯定不是support呀
<huntxu> gfrog: 不是啊
<nyfair> onlylove: http://stock.finance.sina.com.cn/usstock/quotes/PACT.html
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 文思海辉技术有限公司(PACT)股票股价,实时行情,新闻,财报,研报评级_新浪财经_新浪网
<onlylove> freeflying: 认死理，有些东西的参数人的死死的，不会忽悠
<huntxu> gfrog: 你试试name写成secret里的client，remotename写成secret的server
<nyfair> onlylove: 这公司不是都被摘牌了么
<onlylove> nyfair: 边去，文思早私有率
<onlylove> nyfair: 私有
<lunix01> ^k^: ...........
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 入职的时候是support入职的
<zenNamaste> ....
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 然后变成performance调优了
<^k^> lunix01, 休息一下..  14:47
<onlylove> nyfair: 新浪那啥破网站，还有文思的股票
<gfrog> huntxu: 好吧，再去读一次manpage，好像写的很清楚
<gfrog> huntxu: 需要user和name两个
<onlylove> nyfair: 老早就收到公司邮件，要把signature里面的nasdaq和pact去掉
<zenNamaste> adam8157: grub熟悉不? 我开机总会遇到 environment block too small
<eexpress> 蛋朵
<huntxu> gfrog: 在没有user的时候，name做user的
<zenNamaste> ... 我只是问个grub的问题而已....
 * adam8157 谁你妈逼用我手机号去注册预约华为手环的? 操!
<eexpress> 居然上班了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你用那block做什么了?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 默认安装了个ubuntu, 就这样
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 什么电脑?
 * adam8157 谁你妈逼用我手机号去注册预约华为手环的? 操!
 * adam8157 谁你妈逼用我手机号去注册预约华为手环的? 操!
 * adam8157 谁你妈逼用我手机号去注册预约华为手环的? 操!
<zenNamaste> adam8157: hp 4230s
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 为什么我安装的软件在applications下没有找到? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459172 我安装了wine等软件，但是在图形界面applications下面没有找到快捷方式，每次多要到 /root/.wine下执行。 在/usr/share/applications下我看到了很多 *.desktop的文件，但是 在图形applications下怎么没有? n
<^k^>  ─> autilus-connect-server.desktop nautilus.desktop nautilus-folder-handler.desktop nautilus-home.desktop nm-applet.desktop nm-connection-editor.desktop onboard.desktop onboard-settings …
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<eexpress> 。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ...
<jiero> adam8157: 你需要手铐
<eexpress> 谁公布了蛋蛋的号码。估计
<eexpress> 手环，送我
<eexpress> 好嘛。肯定是猴总注册的
<adam8157> freeflying: 你发什么疯?
<eexpress> lol
<f0rm4t1ng> hello
<adam8157> 破案了
<jiero> adam8157:  肯定 freeflying 注册的吧。。。
<jiero> lol
<^k^> f0rm4t1ng:点点点.  14:52
<f0rm4t1ng> 头一次玩
<eexpress> freeflying: 送我手环玩玩。
<zodiac1111> 现在驱动都是 device tree 吗?看上去好复杂的样子
<freeflying> eexpress: 我哪来的手环啊
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我用grub-editenv - list  里面什么都没有呀
<freeflying> adam8157: 送你手环你丫还嘚瑟
<adam8157> zenNamaste: BIOS给EFI的env size过小
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我没用efi
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 之前三星有这bug
<eexpress> 额。直接给蛋蛋下单的？
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 哦
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 这个hp的efi实在是太buggy了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: env block难道不是一个文件?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 三星的bug难道不是nvram太小了?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我以为相关
<zenNamaste> adam8157: env block不就是 /boot/grub/grubenv那个文件吗?
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 你不是不要grub的？
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 旧笔记本, efi不好使
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 写不进去nvram boot entry
<jiero> zenNamaste: 确实。HP的efibug
<zenNamaste> jiero: 主要是, 本本太老了
<jiero> zenNamaste: 我还用着 2009年产的hp笔记本。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 我也是.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我也是唉，新的还没买……
 * adam8157 正在写三个充数的patch
 * zenNamaste 给kpatch写cases去
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不对，我的是asus的
<onlylove> adam8157: 充数所以钱多是咩？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我的是hp的. hp当年的efi直接不给开, 一开就说不稳定, 除非你是开发人员, 不然不要打开
<adam8157> onlylove: 意思是一行一个, 三行三个
<onlylove> adam8157: 这也算patch？
<adam8157> onlylove: 嗯, 而且按要求必须分开
<eexpress> adam8157: 你当别人都傻吧
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不赖，还有uefi，asus的那个还是ami的bios
<eexpress> 一个bug多少钱
<adam8157> eexpress: 动毛, 要求就是这样的, 并在一起的话maintainer可能只要其中一个部分
<adam8157> eexpress: 没钱
<eexpress> 额。。
<eexpress> 你工资不依赖这些计数？
<adam8157> eexpress: 不
<adam8157> eexpress: 我的工资和啥都没关系, 就那点儿
<onlylove> eexpress: 忘了当当是一天20W+的了？
<eexpress> 羡慕拉固定工资的豪
<eexpress> onlylove: 那典故，我一直不知道。
<onlylove> eexpress: 总之，当当一天20W上下，一天上班一小时
<eexpress> 要是那样，他早飞天了。还捋羊毛？
<adam8157> eexpress: 还是你懂我
<onlylove> eexpress: 越有钱就越不肯放松，越不肯放松，就越有钱
<eexpress> 除开他是伴了一个富婆？
<onlylove> eexpress: 学白上了，故乡里面怎么讲的
<eexpress> 学白？
<onlylove> eexpress: ……
<eexpress> 小学的课文？不记得
 * jiero 抱抱可爱的eexpress:
 * eexpress nnnd 老子以为 onlylove打错别字了。
<gfrog> huntxu: 我擦，咋写都不对啊，疯掉了
<huntxu> gfrog: 你确定是pap，不是chap？
<eexpress> Натали - Я люблю тебя
<eexpress> 你们显示正常不
<adam8157> eexpress: 正常
<freeflying> gfrog: 咋整上这玩意了啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<gfrog> huntxu: http://sstp-client.sourceforge.net/ 这上说是chap-secrets
<^k^> ⇪ t: SSTP-Client
<adam8157> freeflying: 坏猴总
<gfrog> huntxu: 但是我还是没搞定
<gfrog> freeflying: C社弄的高大上vpn，妈蛋
<gfrog> freeflying: 搞了一天了
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 命令行能连，用pppd就连不上了，不知道secret咋写
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39401
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 胡正发布两本新书
<gfrog> freeflying: 速度还慢出翔，但是因为要交测试报告，必须得搞定pppd
<onlylove> 谁知道那个IBM SaaS100+是啥
<huntxu> gfrog: chap放到chap-secrets啊，不一样的吧
 * adam8157 Galaxy S5, 谁送我一个, 支持LTE-TDD
<gfrog> huntxu: 我写了chap-secrets啊，不work
<eexpress> adam8157: 我觉得也不对。那字体像全角的。
<gfrog> huntxu: 各种格式乱入，都不行
<adam8157> eexpress: 西里尔字符
<eexpress> 你能转成正常的？
<adam8157> eexpress: 渣e
<eexpress> 全角的
<adam8157> eexpress: 字体的原因
<gfrog> adam8157: 你怎么看出来planABC的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 只有一个plan啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 搜employee
<tenzu> 神成了渣
<adam8157> eexpress: http://imagebin.org/309108
<adam8157> tenzu: 神渣还是渣神呢?
<eexpress> 额。真字体的事情
<huntxu> gfrog: 密码加个双引号？
<gfrog> adam8157: 那个pdf？ 那是part ABC，
<eexpress> 蛋喳
<gfrog> huntxu: 加了
<adam8157> eexpress: 渣渣
<huntxu> gfrog: 报啥错误
<gfrog> huntxu: 哦，我写的单引号
<tenzu> adam8157: 你会招来神的无差别攻击
<eexpress> 坏蛋啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 哪个pdf, 我根本就没看到, 问你你又搞神秘不说
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司
<gfrog> Plugin sstp-pppd-plugin.so loaded.
<eexpress> 派疼疼去灭他肉身。
<gfrog> /usr/sbin/pppd: The remote system (sstp-xxx) is required to authenticate itself
<gfrog> /usr/sbin/pppd: but I couldn't find any suitable secret (password) for it to use to do so.
<gfrog> huntxu: ^
<tenzu> 小生做不到啊~~~
<gfrog> adam8157: 按你说的搜出来的
<adam8157> gfrog: 唉, 搞神秘不给link, 口亨, 不跟你说了. 不靠谱我就闪, 没必要去操这心
<huntxu> gfrog: 还是没找到密码啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 啧啧，找好下家了啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 没啊, 最近一直拒headhunter
<freeflying> adam8157: 你妹的，介绍个好职位给我啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 贵司高大上!!! 还让我介绍
<freeflying> adam8157: 我缺工作呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 把你闲的要兼职啊?
<freeflying> adam8157: 不是啊，钱少，不兼职活不下去了
<tenzu_> 我是不是又掉了？
<tenzu_> 谢特
<cherrot> tenzu_: 没掉 快来介绍几个女大学生兼职吧
<tenzu_> cherrot: 你可真是饥渴啊
<cherrot> tenzu_: 咦，兼职来帮我发传单怎么就饥渴了
<cherrot> tenzu_: 疼猪好邪恶 =。=
<tenzu_> cherrot: 你看你还不承认
<gfrog> huntxu: 是啊，我总怀疑格式没写对，但是咋写都不对啊，我擦。
<onlylove> cherrot: 你那边是不是常年缺人啊
<jiero> tenzu: 闲着么。。。
<cherrot> onlylove: 常年缺 常年不招
<tenzu> onlylove: 你要冒充女大学生去给他发传单？
<tenzu> jiero: 略闲，怎么了？
<onlylove> tenzu: 胡子拉碴的女大学生？
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying 7月去不列颠。
<onlylove> cherrot: 可怜的娃，我这周五在vmware供职最后一天，下周回文思，前途未卜
<cherrot> onlylove: 咋个又要换
<onlylove> cherrot: 一直就是那样，这事和我说了俩月了
<onlylove> cherrot: 一直拖拖拉拉的
<onlylove> cherrot: 然后今天是得到明确消息
<cherrot> onlylove: 这事儿我厂倒从来不拖拉。。
<jiero> tenzu:  没事。我也闲着
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 毛儿啊，郁闷啊。
<freeflying> gfrog: 郁闷啥啊，7月正好领上媳妇，休个半个月假
<onlylove> cherrot: 我tm想去金山啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪有那么多钱。妈蛋，不列颠住宿贵的要死啊
<cherrot> onlylove: 金山有啥好的  西山居才爽吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 用18摸的code订酒店和便宜的
<onlylove> cherrot: 玩游戏不花钱……
<gfrog> freeflying: 球码
<freeflying> gfrog: 找乐乐
<cherrot> onlylove: 嗯 。。 那倒是。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 西山居啥的，我看见那个SB制作人想揍他
<gfrog> freeflying: 扎西不在
<freeflying> gfrog: oracle这些都有
<onlylove> cherrot: 所以不去的好
<gfrog> freeflying: 不认识O记的人啊
<cherrot> onlylove: 哪个？ 郭玮玮？
<onlylove> cherrot: 是滴
<cherrot> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> cherrot: 唉，估计不在vmware没有零食和水利
<onlylove> cherrot: 你也要揍他么，作伴一起
<onlylove> cherrot: 我估计文思没那么好福利
<cherrot> onlylove: 我半A不A的人 都没感觉
<onlylove> cherrot: 靠，哪个区的！
<cherrot> onlylove: 就没去过有零食的公司。。。。唉。。。
<cherrot> onlylove: 纵月娥。。貌似又合了一个服。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 快来我司，随便拿
<cherrot> onlylove: 唉 现在这水平 出了企鹅都没人要
<onlylove> cherrot: 网三的啊……纵月六只鹅，也是大区了
<onlylove> cherrot: 为毛不在月卡区！
<cherrot> onlylove: 不停的合服。。
<cherrot> onlylove: 就我这每天9点下班的人 还去月卡服？
<onlylove> cherrot: 表示在李服呆了四年了
<tenzu> 看不懂你们说的啥
<f0rm4t1ng> 我从进来到现在就一直没看懂
<onlylove> tenzu: 游戏
<adam8157> gfrog: 羡慕!!
<imtxc> adam8157: 对了，你那个快递是用什么方式下的单，为什么快递单那么高级
<cherrot> onlylove: 我一个丐帮总被大风车和明教喵欺负。。。
<onlylove> tenzu: 前几天jiero和nyfair讨论那啥，一个频道的大概就他俩懂
<jiero> 收到了 leeee的鞋子
<imtxc> gfrog: 羡慕
<imtxc> cherrot: 羡慕
<adam8157> imtxc: 在线游客下单
<imtxc> jiero: 羡慕
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 在豆瓣下载10000首歌被封，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459174 刚写了个脚本，在豆瓣随机下载10首个，成功了 于是改成下载100首，成功了 于是改成10000首，被封了 Code: DBSONGS=/tmp/dbsongs ;for (( DBlist=1;DBlist<=1000;DBlist++)) ;do curl "http://douban.fm/j/mine/play
<^k^>  ─> list?channel=1" 2>/dev/null|sed -r 's/\{"r":0,"song":\[(.+)\]\}/\1/g'|sed 's/{/\n{/g'|sed 's/\\//g'|awk -F '"' '{print $20"\t"$28}'|sed '/^\t$/d' >>$DBSONGS ;done ;DBget=`cat $DBSON …
<onlylove> cherrot: 丐帮啊，你怕那些作甚，你见了我才应该跑啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦，好吧
<cherrot> onlylove: 你是个甚？
<adam8157> freeflying: 那code定个holiday inn级别的酒店有优惠么?
<onlylove> cherrot: 咩
<cherrot> onlylove: 装备6000分 不跑干嘛。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 在太极和日月的圈里面，你还想跑？
<tenzu> onlylove: 我好久没玩过游戏了
<freeflying> adam8157: 有
<cherrot> onlylove: 原来是羊屁股~
<adam8157> freeflying: 卧槽, 求个
 * adam8157 我也就住个holiday inn了, 真心良心的酒店
<onlylove> adam8157: 有钱住inn的壕
<freeflying> adam8157: holiday inn也是高大上啊，壕
<adam8157> freeflying: 毛, 500多的高大上个毛, 关键是良心, 比400多的好一个level
<onlylove> adam8157: 都500多了！
<gfrog> huntxu: 找到问题了，原来是认证模式错了……、
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕，看清楚，那个事holiday inn express
<huntxu> gfrog: ...
<adam8157> freeflying: 于是, 有优惠么?
<onlylove> adam8157: 比400多的贵了100多，当然要高一个level
<freeflying> adam8157: 不过你拿大公司的code, 订crownplaza/holiday inn这些，有些也只有4-500
<adam8157> freeflying: 住过最贵的就是博雅和home hotel
<onlylove> gfrog: 这算是被自己玩了么
<adam8157> freeflying: 没劲
<gfrog> onlylove: 我不知道对面需要啥认证，擦
<onlylove> gfrog: 那就挨个试呗，我就知道俩
<freeflying> adam8157: 住酒店显然没劲啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 你知道的太多了
<onlylove> gfrog: 我知道的不多，当时为了写pppd的chat把man手册翻来覆去的看
<adam8157> freeflying: 老司机带带我
<zenNamaste> pppoe-setup  自动设置不是半分钟就搞定了???
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 老司机也呆呆我
<zenNamaste> 带带...
<zenNamaste> 这输入法, 也太智能了吧?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 问题是，不是pppoe貌似？是pppd
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 呆呆
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 呆呆
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 槑槑
<freeflying> adam8157: http://loyaltylobby.com
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 槑槑
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Upgrade your travel using frequent flyer miles and hotel points - LoyaltyLobby.com
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 呆呆
<huntxu> gfrog: 你问对方啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 慢慢去研究
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 槑槑
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 梅梅在哪？
<onlylove> cherrot: 我要换笔记本，那破游戏卡死了
<adam8157> freeflying: zenNamaste huntxu onlylove https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JqcHbWtjoo
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ YouTube - Skid Row - Get The Fuck Out (31st August 1991) Wembley Stadium (UK)
<adam8157> 超带感的live
<cherrot> onlylove: 我都要考虑换台式了。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 上班看啥视频
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ubuntu上面, 还没设置翻墙呢
<onlylove> adam8157: 上班看油土鳖不好吧……
<onlylove> cherrot: 不是台式机的问题
<onlylove> cherrot: 我怀疑他机房有问题
<adam8157> huntxu: 今天在看皇马比赛集锦的时候, 老板出现了....
<huntxu> adam8157: lol
<cherrot> onlylove: 不想单配显卡   于是想直接弄i7/i5了
<huntxu> adam8157: 对方是巴萨球迷
<onlylove> cherrot: 根据反应，lenovo的y400可以攻防
<huntxu> 然后你就悲剧了
<cherrot> onlylove: 合服后就开始卡
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你个没节操的, 这就用上ubuntu了
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你个没节操的, 这就用上ubuntu了
<onlylove> cherrot: 靠，你打算用hd显卡，找死呢，最起码来个n卡，
<adam8157> huntxu: 他没说啥, 默默地坐下拿起一本时尚杂志看....
<huntxu> ...
<cherrot> onlylove: i5 应该足够了吧
<onlylove> cherrot: CPU够了……但是……
<onlylove> cherrot: 你有ssd吗？
<cherrot> onlylove: 我就是说用集显
<cherrot> onlylove: 当然没有
<huntxu> 嚓，什么游戏独立显卡还得ssd
<onlylove> cherrot: 集显肯定不行
<huntxu> 这么霸气
<onlylove> huntxu: 其实有8G内存就行，那游戏io有瓶颈
<huntxu> ...
<cherrot> onlylove: 我AMD 09年的双核开四核的U 集显 还在硬撑着呢
<onlylove> cherrot: 印象里面x230还是啥的，主城10
<cherrot> onlylove: 我6G内存   FPS 最高能到18吧。。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你个没节操的，这就用上ubuntu了
<onlylove> cherrot: 倒是能玩
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你个没节操的, 这就用上ubuntu了
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 快换我大fedora
<imtxc> cherrot: 我觉得还还 photoshop 6 简单，好操作
<imtxc> cherrot: cs6
<gfrog> adam8157: suspend继续出毛病，现在不死机了，改花屏。
<cherrot> imtxc: 我觉的GIMP PS 之类的好难。。
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/index.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Brendan Gregg's Blog
<onlylove> cherrot: 我09年机器，amd1.6双核，3G，hd4570M，看地方，主城也有15左右
<huntxu> 我发现，基娃是自己打的字
<huntxu> 不是复制的
<huntxu> 复制的是一个中文逗号
<gfrog> huntxu: 纳尼？
<adam8157> gfrog: 报bug哦
<huntxu> gfrog 打的是一个英文逗号一个空格
<adam8157> huntxu: 说反了, 我用的半角
<freeflying> adam8157: 有个搞星盟金卡的帖子，去研究研究吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 但是如果是amd 2.2,5G内存，GTX460,就好很多了，不过，主城fps依旧不高
<gfrog> huntxu: 终端有bug
<cherrot> imtxc: darktable多给力
<huntxu> adam8157: gfrog 哦，是 imtxc 自己打的
<huntxu> 反了 lol
<cherrot> onlylove: 人太多了 渲染压力大
<imtxc> 啥
 * gfrog 搞定sstp，发报告去。
<adam8157> freeflying: 住店有优惠?
<onlylove> cherrot: 所以台式机这个……唉……我没计划，打算新买个i5的双显卡本子去
<adam8157> freeflying: 500块的酒店也有?
<gfrog> huntxu: 刚才require-mschap-v2 refuse-eap了，结果丫恰恰就是eap认证…… 妈蛋
<imtxc> huntxu: 对啊，我自己敲的
<onlylove> cherrot: 记得买i5-4200M,如果是4200U,你可以洗洗睡了
<freeflying> adam8157: 拿code就有，不过很多酒店会查身份
<freeflying> adam8157: 建议你淘宝搞个18摸的工牌
<huntxu> gfrog: lol，你难道不能和对方沟通下。。。
<cherrot> onlylove: 最近缺钱 至少得过俩月了
<gfrog> huntxu: 米帝人民还在碎叫
<freeflying> gfrog: 乃经常出去玩得值得搞个
<gfrog> huntxu: 还好被我蒙出来了。
 * cherrot 说不定过俩月 i7 便宜了也说不定。。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 我倒是能现在买，可是……唉，
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，我都住青旅的，30一晚上
<huntxu> gfrog: 半夜打个电话，然后顺便告诉她该撒尿了
<onlylove> cherrot: 做梦，过俩月，i7还是i7
<gfrog> huntxu: 说不定是它
<freeflying> gfrog: 带媳妇出去咋能住青旅呢
<nyfair> 壕无人性！
<gfrog> freeflying: 带媳妇就200的青旅
<huntxu> nyfair: 腐女你又傲娇
<freeflying> gfrog: 要戴媳妇去住住悦榕庄啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 妈蛋，果然好贵，还是租个金杯住车上算了，lol
<huntxu> gfrog: 200还青旅？
<eexpress> taobao破帐号，居然不能注销。
<cherrot> onlylove: 唉 老米真黑心
<nyfair> 上班累死了好伐，哪像你们饶有兴致的胡扯
<gfrog> huntxu: 青旅的单间，基本跟经济型酒店一个价
<gfrog> freeflying: huntxu 不过我前几天去新京，270住到了准五星。
<freeflying> nyfair: 让你从了壕蛋蛋i你不干
<huntxu> gfrog: 270包早餐不
<freeflying> nyfair: 从了壕蛋蛋就天天在家数钱了
<gfrog> huntxu: 包
<onlylove> cherrot: 突然想起来，你是有相机有信用卡的壕……
<onlylove> cherrot: 阶级敌人
<gfrog> huntxu: 不过早餐略渣，那咖啡喝得我差点吐了。
<freeflying> gfrog: 新京是旅顺？
<gfrog> freeflying: 长春
<gfrog> 什么是 新京
<gfrog> g 新京
<freeflying> gfrog: 夏天自驾去北戴河玩吧
 * gfrog bot呢……
<gfrog> freeflying: 自驾还去啥北戴河啊，去坝上呗
<jiero1> onlylove: 。。。
<^k^> gfrog: define:新京 |新京|（日語振假名：しんきょう，威妥玛拼音：Hsinking）是满洲国的首都，即今之长春市 。1931年9月18日，日本发动九一八事变，翌日长春沦陷。1932年3月1日，满洲国 ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 北戴河谁太脏
<^k^> gfrog: 新京 |新京|（日語振假名：しんきょう，威妥玛拼音：Hsinking）是满洲国的首都，即今之长春市 。1931年9月18日，日本发动九一八事变，翌日长春沦陷。1932年3月1日，满洲国 ...
<onlylove> jiero1: 你又咋了
<jiero1> onlylove: 我也有相机也有信用卡，都是 cherrot 的1/10
<freeflying> gfrog: 坝上太远
<gfrog> freeflying: 北戴河水太脏
<gfrog> freeflying: 从杭州自驾去黄山不错。 lol
<onlylove> gfrog: 然后去yunfan那蹭饭？
<cherrot> onlylove: 23333
<onlylove> jiero1: 你也是壕
<sjd_zeus> 下午好，各位
<onlylove> cherrot: 笑啥，土豪买个i74770K啥的不是分分钟的事情，看土豪马，双泰坦
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  16:04
<imtxc> cherrot: 你有10个相机？
<imtxc> cherrot: 土豪啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 五一盛京汽车大集，坐了下艾力申，第二排真是舒坦啊。
<onlylove> imtxc: well done!
<cherrot> onlylove: 土豪马岂是我等刁民可以造次的
<jiero1> onlylove: 。。。
<cherrot> imtxc: ...蛋。。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 所以你只要买一个开普勒或者特斯拉啥的
<cherrot> onlylove: 我的那破机器现在估计连1k都卖不到  把内存都算进去
 * onlylove 想弄张信用卡伪装壕
<freeflying> gfrog: 入手吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 太贵，外加再等着看奥五神马样子
<onlylove> alvin活了？
<gfrog> julianwa: 居立安叔叔
<freeflying> gfrog: 帝都停车成问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 六环外基本没事吧……
<gfrog> freeflying: 反正我这档次也只能外牌儿六环外了
 * onlylove 想买相机伪装壕
 * onlylove 不想被文思来回折腾
<freeflying> gfrog: 马上娃要上各种学习班，他妈送他，估计得小车更合适
<adam8157> freeflying: 直升机
<sjd_zeus> ...
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕送我个停机坪先
<zenNamaste> 各种学习班...
<adam8157> freeflying: 停操场啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 你送我个先
<jiero1> onlylove: 因为你都用来买吃了吧。
<freeflying> gfrog: A3看着确实不错
<yunfan> onlylove: 今天来吃饭？
<jiero1> onlylove: 中国最低价的营养餐怎么搞？
<jiero1> onlylove: 原来悉尼经常分享这种经验。。。
<onlylove> adam8157: 主要是停在操场和住学校有区别么，最主要的是自己家怎么停
<onlylove> jiero1: 不知道
<adam8157> onlylove: 猴总有别墅和后花园
<jiero1> onlylove: 当时就是 $20一周食物。
<yunfan> freeflying: 买个双座纯电动
<onlylove> jiero1: 我没来买吃的……
<yunfan> freeflying: 可以代步  又不能跑到外地
<jiero1> onlylove: 我经常超标 到 $25+
<onlylove> yunfan: 有人要去自驾游，从杭州到黄山
<yunfan> 可以泡妞 又不能群p
<jiero1> onlylove: 因为我每周买一次蛋糕
<jiero1> onlylove: 一个蛋糕 550g 要 $5
 * sjd_zeus ....
<onlylove> jiero1: 我没锅，没法自己做
<jiero1> onlylove: 自己买。
<freeflying> yunfan: 电动没法充电
<onlylove> jiero1: 不让开火，让开早买了
<jiero1> onlylove:  电磁炉加锅120元。
<onlylove> jiero1: 我对电磁炉还是持观望态度
<jiero1> onlylove: 我就是微波炉做饭，任何方法作汤
<onlylove> jiero1: 而且那个东西要平底锅，不如直接买电锅炉
<jiero1> onlylove: 。。
<jiero1> onlylove: 平底锅王道。。。
<onlylove> jiero1: 又不省电，老房子，怕着火
<julianwa> gfrog: 俺开始休假了
<onlylove> julianwa: 可以休假的壕
<freeflying> julianwa: 没出差啊
<onlylove> jiero1: 其实买个普通电热锅也差不多钱，买个像样的电磁炉却很贵
<onlylove> jiero1: 电热锅和电磁炉比，辐射应该少不少
<onlylove> jiero1: 电磁炉那个东西……我尽量不去看
<gfrog> freeflying: 必须啊，但是就是大众通病，有点烧机油。
<julianwa> 这是2宝出生的陪产假，虽然还没生
<gfrog> freeflying: 一次保养周期中间怎么得加一次机油。
<gfrog> julianwa: 大叔乃都有二娃了？
<freeflying> gfrog: 所以v40不错
<gfrog> freeflying: 贵啊，A3便宜不少呢，跟高二虎差不多吧？
<yunfan> freeflying: 回家充电 你不是更放心么
<freeflying> gfrog: 据说优惠幅度不小
<yunfan> freeflying: 回家充电 你不是更放心么
<freeflying> yunfan: nonsense
<gfrog> freeflying: 我上个月查，乞丐版能到15w啊，多爽，比高二虎强吧。虽然是一个平台的，但是标好啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 不是吧，新款的?
<gfrog> freeflying: 忘了，我再看看
<freeflying> gfrog: 新款这个价格我就立马换了
 * imtxc 手表上显示气压直降啊，莫非要要雨？
<freeflying> imtxc: 表坏了把
<imtxc> freeflying: 应该没有，早上的时候还是往上走的
<onlylove> imtxc: 你在软件园哪里上班啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 21号楼
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我擦, 你的表还能显示气压?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 当然啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 哪里啊……我对那个没概念
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 就靠这个装13了。。
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 玩具功能，别介意
<imtxc> onlylove: 我也说不好啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: nb
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 膜拜土豪
<onlylove> imtxc: 离2期文思大厦多远啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 土豪你还要请我吃饭呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 离2期很远呢
<eexpress> imtxc: 你的表，不能显示你的周期？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 都拖了一年多了
<cherrot> imtxc: 你的表真gaoji
<yunfan> imtxc: 请吃饭？
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 能显示 imtxc 的周期, 秒针
<cherrot> imtxc: 你的表，不能显示你的周期？
<yunfan> 哥都来你不请？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我欠的饭太多了，看到没有。。。
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 太快了
<imtxc> cherrot, zenNamaste 可以显示啊！
<onlylove> imtxc: 还以为可以找你蹭饭
<zenNamaste> eexpress: lol~
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 有潮汐功能，可以根据月相和潮汐选择交配时机。。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要去哪里
<eexpress> imtxc: 。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 找不到了，不过发现我大盛京1.8T新款能做到19.7 http://dealer.autohome.com.cn/2520/news_11407234.html
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ ~扮
<imtxc> eexpress: 这是科学啊
<eexpress> 你小心大出血。 imtxc
<yunfan> onlylove: 我在帝都出差啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个怎么讲……
<gfrog> fre
<onlylove> yunfan: 真好，又回来晃悠了？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: link给看看?
<freeflying> gfrog: 关键那货的DSG很不省心
<gfrog> freeflying: 之前13款一直打折打的厉害
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，对了，没10年保了
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 你准备按科学办事？
<freeflying> gfrog: 发觉最省心的算是ct200h了，6年10wkm
<imtxc> zenNamaste: http://show.smzdm.com/search/PRW2500T-7CR
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ PRW2500T-7CR | PRW2500T-7CR购买经验心得_晒物广场_什么值得买
<julianwa> freeflying: 你要买电动车了？
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 没有, 我只是膜拜一下
<freeflying> julianwa: 不买
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 电子表呀? 不考虑了
<eexpress> imtxc: zenNamaste 是要潮汐的周期表
<yunfan> onlylove: 出差 没办法 很折腾
<gfrog> freeflying: 这车不是电动的么？
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.percona.com/docs/wiki/tcprstat:start  这个好玩
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Percona - Documentation - The tcprstat User's Manual
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 有钱了之后买大劳或者IWC吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃得看电池保多久……
<onlylove> yunfan: 多久啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 混动
<eexpress> imtxc: 电子表啊。。玩具嘛
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 戴起来比感觉的好点，就不出了，留着自己用
<imtxc> z
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不错.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 还没收到波
<zenNamaste> imtxc: lol~
<yunfan> onlylove: 周六走
<yunfan> 不出意外的话
<imtxc> yunfan: 你在哪里，去哪里
<imtxc> yunfan: 貌似你刚才说你在北京？
<onlylove> imtxc: 这几天你能看到他
<imtxc> yunfan: 什么位置呢
<zenNamaste> http://www.wbiao.cn/maurice-lacroix-g9728.html  imtxc
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 【艾美MP7068-PG101-190价格及图片】正品Maurice LacroixMasterpiece匠心系列男士机械手表怎么样_万表网
<imtxc> 不看
<yunfan> imtxc: 建国门 社科院后面
<yunfan> 晚上住赵家楼饭店
<julianwa> freeflying: 昨天看新闻说170要放号了，这是哪个虚拟运营商知道么
<freeflying> julianwa: 共用的吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 隐约记得systemtap也能做出来这效果。
<freeflying> gfrog: nani? systemtap是个trace的工具啊
<gfrog> freeflying: tcp栈里有合适的trace点就能找出这些统计值啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 这货是用pcap
<yunfan> imtxc: 坑爹 我还以为你来请我吃饭 小激动一把
<yunfan> 170是所有的
<yunfan> 不过我觉得有网络运营资格比较重要
<imtxc> yunfan: 你啥时候回去
<yunfan> 像淘宝这种可以给每笔交易生成一个唯一的联系方式
<yunfan> 做成网络电话 可以网上收接 也可以走淘宝中转收接
<yunfan> imtxc: 周六 如果周五晚可以买到机票更好
<imtxc> yunfan: 辣没有时间啊
<sjd_zeus> 谁在用clicksandwhistles呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 看这个 http://sourceware.org/systemtap/examples/network/tcp_connections.stp 和这个 https://sourceware.org/systemtap/examples/network/tcpipstat.stp
<^k^> ⇪ t: 长度=20.00 B ; encoding=gzip ; type=text/plain; charset=UTF-8
<yunfan> imtxc: 你最近搞毛这么忙
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要吃多钱标准啊，信用卡都被拒的穷人表示请不起啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 我请你吧 来bbq好了 我最讨厌点菜
<yunfan> 点到不喜欢吃的还要假客气 额
<onlylove> yunfan: bbq是哪里……
<freeflying> gfrog: 帽帽咋就不搞点human friendly的工具呢，systemtap的语法也很搞
<yunfan> onlylove: 我这附近有个bbq的 味道不错
<gfrog> freeflying: 看起来像C
<onlylove> yunfan: 我真不知道bbq是啥……
<gfrog> freeflying: 大家都能看懂了，谁还买订阅
<freeflying> gfrog: 总算比selinux好点
<freeflying> gfrog: 这倒是实话
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司把juju搞那么简单，谁还买支持啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 戈拿旺巴西烤肉 你可以搜索下
<onlylove> yunfan: 烧烤？
<yunfan> imtxc: 你可要来 ?哥请呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 简单？
<gfrog> freeflying: 用起来简单，troubleshooting就得买服务了，满地是坑。
<freeflying> gfrog: idealy
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • ubuntu应该更加直观化，图片化。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459176 ubuntu是一个很好的系统，但是坦白来说，ubuntu的易用性不如windows。 ubuntu想要壮大自己的用户群，我认为最主要的是从windows抢用户。所以ubuntu目前最主要的工作是创建一个直观化，图片化的系统，
 * adam8157 nnnd 忘了有人偷窥 又cc给netdev了
<onlylove> yunfan: 略远，都到朝外了
<onlylove> 怎么又有人以为ubuntu应该从windows抢用户，我们要抢的是苹果用户！
<palomino|working> ......
<yunfan> onlylove: 又不是只有一家
 * palomino|working 指指被osx抢走的候总
<yunfan> onlylove: 中关村那附近好像也有
<gfrog> adam8157: 有人来看办公室的房间了呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 朝阳，啧啧。
<onlylove> yunfan: 没啥，我在北京站附近住……
<imtxc> yunfan: 我下班都8点了
<yunfan> imtxc: 哦
<imtxc> adam8157: .. 不是偷窥啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 额  那你在我这附近啊  中午吃饭都可以一块
 * adam8157 发现了git send-email的bug, 妈蛋, 干扰我工作
<onlylove> yunfan: 我在中关村上班
<yunfan> onlylove: 好吧 晚上再吃
<yunfan> onlylove: 你几点下班？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我正常工作时间是6点，但是……加班啥的我不保证
<yunfan> onlylove: 那今天呢？
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为badge坏了，我其实很想跟大部队一起下班
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以大概六点左右
<sjd_zeus> 同志们，请问mirc如何屏蔽join quit信息呢
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 好像在freenode还是哪里的faq里面有
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/288971.htm
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 北京联通系统错误 4G用户信用额度调至百万_China Unicom 中国联通_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan> onlylove: 那要不今天把 六点不能下班跟我说
<onlylove> yunfan: 也成，估计刚跑的job要晚上8点才完事，应该能按时下
<sjd_zeus> onlylove 能帮我找一下吗？
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Hide join part messages - XKCD Wiki
<zenNamaste> sjd_zeus: 我之前给过你两次了呀
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你要原谅人记不住
<onlylove> imtxc: 晚上出来吃呗
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的饭已经在路上了。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 赶明儿？
<onlylove> imtxc: 午饭？
<imtxc> onlylove: 外卖啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 晚饭
<onlylove> imtxc: 你问yunfan？
<sjd_zeus> Tools → Options → IRC → click Events → change joins, parts, quits, and nicks to what you need under "Hide"
<sjd_zeus> 就没有这个菜单，郁闷
<onlylove> imtxc: 可表指望我每天能按时下班
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 啥，chatzilla？
 * adam8157 谁送我个Galaxy S5?
<imtxc> onlylove: ..
<onlylove> adam8157: 你还需要送？
<sjd_zeus> 找到了，谢谢
<sjd_zeus> mirc
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 土豪
<sjd_zeus> ?
<sjd_zeus> mirc就土豪了？
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: mirc要钱
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 其他的端基本都不要钱
<sjd_zeus> onlylove 不花钱用呢？算不算土豪
 * imtxc 求送 5s
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 那东西多神奇，你可以不用miranda不用quassel不用其他的端，win下面端很多
<onlylove> imtxc: 你先送我，然后我再送你
<sjd_zeus> imtxc s s s s s 再额外送你一个B
<jiero> adam8157:  当妈妈。
<adam8157> jiero: 乖
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕不是有ubuntu phone了嘛
<sjd_zeus> 不是说ubuntu phone停止开发了吗
<sjd_zeus> 前段时间看新闻说的
<imtxc> adam8157: 我的modules a.ko 依赖 b.ko, 我 rmmod 我的 a.ko 之后会自动 b.ko 也 rmmod 掉?
<imtxc> 没有别的模块依赖 b.ko
<adam8157> http://jandan.net/2014/05/04/movie-titles.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 征集活动：你的性生活最适合用哪部电影名来描述？
<adam8157> imtxc: 你试试不就知道了?
<imtxc> adam8157: 我试是这样的，不知道原因
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕你不等MX3了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 再说好好的用毛银河系
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 仿win8的主题，有没有人喜欢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459179 暗色调的仿win8主题 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiao106347 — 2014-05-05 16:58
<freeflying> adam8157: 其实吧要不你就搞水果，android就买小米华为这些
<freeflying> adam8157: mtk方案的很好
<sjd_zeus> adam8157 有新书没
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 最近看小说和哲学书
<adam8157> gfrog: lte-tdd
<gfrog> adam8157: 有毛用
<onlylove> freeflying: 侯总壕也开始用mtk了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 那就完了
<gfrog> adam8157: 移动话费太不厚道了
<onlylove> freeflying: mtk是便宜货啊，对不起壕的身份
<yunfan> adam8157: 买个moto?
<yunfan> 联通note3也是4G的
<yunfan> 或者等mtk的五模芯片吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 阿斗现在也就网络好资费便宜一点, 服务真心烂
<adam8157> gfrog: 主要是不想换号
<adam8157> gfrog: 换号了估计猎头骚扰的少, 我会寂寞
<yunfan> adam8157: 有1k5以下 续航长 能上ubuntu 的机器 速通知我
<gfrog> adam8157: vip表示服务也还行
<gfrog> adam8157: …… 你丫又不换地方，难道你盼着跟猎头妹子每天聊聊？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39404
 * yunfan 猎头找阿蛋结款
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 年长老鼠换血重新焕发青春
 * yunfan 大客户呢
 * yunfan 一个月挖几十个人的
<onlylove> yunfan: 续航这个看应用吧，你如果开着wifi蓝牙，肯定要费电……1K5的价格，基本mtk了吧？
<adam8157> gfrog: 时不时的系统升级办不了业务, 时不时的搞错业务, 去营业厅办个普通小业务复杂的很打印一大堆东西慢死队排老长什么的... vip也没治吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 我就说说, 主要是换号的问题
<gfrog> adam8157: vip可以插队
<adam8157> gfrog: 怪不得
<gfrog> adam8157: 插队就无所谓打多少单子了
<onlylove> adam8157: 求猎头骚扰
<yunfan> onlylove: 当然是希望至少要能开3g/wifi 5个小时
<gfrog> adam8157: 村儿里移动营业厅连个排号机都没有，渣渣
<sjd_zeus> adam8157 共享下呗，最好是kindle的
<yunfan> 这样我带着个10000ma的充电宝就可以出门移动办公了
<yunfan> 现在我还不敢移动办公
<onlylove> yunfan: 3g这个不清楚，我手机是td的，原来开过3G网络，不过没开数据网络
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 不, 我个人看闲书的喜好不和别人分享
<yunfan> onlylove: 不知道为何 我手上电信充钱送的华为续航还行
<yunfan> c8815q
<yunfan> 经常一两天忘记充电
<yunfan> 居然还能用
<onlylove> yunfan: 我的机器，只保留通信功能，15天
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实就是当功能机用
<yunfan> 但是最近那机器老是把我sd卡识别成 sdcard1
<yunfan> tmd的 android真脑残 有sdcard1 许多app都没法用
<yunfan> 他们就非要 sdcard0
<yunfan> 肯定是那个udev规则有问题
<palomino|working> ?_
<palomino|working> 我的新手机
<palomino|working> 分别是/sdcard和/sdcard2...
<yunfan> 现在有点怀疑是我当初为了用app2sd 给卡分区过
<yunfan> 不过即使那样 那个卡上的分区也是ex2的 没理由识别不出来
<adam8157> gfrog: 阿斗的3/4G一体化套餐真心不错
<yunfan> 好像自己build rom
<yunfan> 用forth把许多琐碎功能都实现掉
<yunfan> 到时候换平台只要换个底层vm就可以了
<gfrog> adam8157: 听他忽悠，4G根本没网络呢，
<adam8157> gfrog: 我马上就快被GPRS搞疯了, 搞疯了就switch到联通. 虽然switch感觉上是49年留大陆了
<gfrog> adam8157: 3G到是给限速了
<sjd_zeus> adam8157 看了些H文？
<adam8157> gfrog: 给3G用就不错, 联通的商用4G有, 也是TDD
<gfrog> adam8157: 没多少网
<gfrog> adam8157: 买个上网卡。
<yunfan> adam8157: 你sb了 联通有个 h+网络
<yunfan> 非常快
<gfrog> adam8157: 这方案最靠谱
<yunfan> 在帝都覆盖也还行
<yunfan> 我上次手机换了小卡 用那个上网嗖嗖的
<palomino|working> hspa+挺快的
<yunfan> 搞得我担心流量
<adam8157> yunfan: 我说啥了就sb了? HSPA+我当然知道
<palomino|working> 虽然没td lte快
<yunfan> 但是漫游到我家就郁闷了
<gfrog> palomino|working: lte电池跑的也快
<yunfan> adam8157: 你刚才说联通的商用4G TDD 那个没 意思
<palomino|working> 还好吧 gfrog
<gfrog> palomino|working: H+基本是个不错的平衡点
<palomino|working> 我这手机还行
<yunfan> 电信那个3g貌似很省电
<adam8157> yunfan: 卧槽, 讨论4G呢, 不能讨论? 你搞毛?
<zodiac1111> http://www.witown.cn/ wifi也营销 = =广告无处不在
<October22> 信号好
<^k^> zodiac1111: ⇪ WiFi营销用WiTOWN - 智能wifi广告路由器 - 商用WiFi - 树熊网络
<palomino|working> 等lte fdd呢
 * gfrog 联通上网卡，一晚上能烧掉1G+，电信的，一个月烧掉1.5G，妈蛋，20k+的小水管，视频都看不了。
<yunfan> adam8157:明明有 hspa+用嘛
<yunfan> 你又不差那点速度
<yunfan> 但是hspa+覆盖率高多了
<palomino|working> hspa+也被划入4g了吧...
<yunfan> palomino|working: 只能算3.5
<gfrog> adam8157: 上网卡罢，一个月30，比换号靠谱。
<palomino|working> ITU redefines 4G to include LTE, WiMAX and HSPA+
<adam8157> palomino|working: 不, H+和LTE都是3.5其实
<onlylove> gfrog: 电信的很快啊
<October22> 3.75
<palomino|working> 好吧.. adam8157
<onlylove> gfrog: 我感觉比联通的稳
<yunfan> 但是这个是无限后门 他可以随时升级基站 额
<gfrog> adam8157: 我看乃这是聊妹纸刷不出来微信捉急了吧
<gfrog> onlylove: 快毛
 * cherrot 用流量看视频的土豪 gfrog
<gfrog> onlylove: 覆盖广倒是真的。
<onlylove> gfrog: 我一直在用
<yunfan> 我看还是要选个省电的 不要怕制式
<gfrog> onlylove: 快毛
<gfrog> onlylove: 联通上网卡600k+
<onlylove> gfrog: 不比渣联通慢
<yunfan> 等国家基站公司成立以后  小制式就没我呢体了
<adam8157> gfrog: 一入电信深似海 从此终端不好买
<gfrog> onlylove: 电信的20K+
<onlylove> gfrog: 你用的o版的吧
<yunfan> adam8157: 买上网终端嘛
<onlylove> gfrog: a版的快
<palomino|working> 其实不用担心电池的问题。。。如果用4g用到没电。。。估计房子已经归移动了 yunfan
<yunfan> 已经有卖了
<gfrog> onlylove: o毛线。
<gfrog> onlylove: evdo a
<yunfan> palomino|working: p呢 我是说持续时间
<gfrog> palomino|working: lol
<onlylove> gfrog: 我用电信200K+
<yunfan> palomino|working: 比如说你开着irc
<gfrog> onlylove: b/B？
<palomino|working> 我换了4g的手机续航时间没啥变化呀 yunfan
<yunfan> palomino|working: 流量并不大 但是一直连着
<onlylove> gfrog: B
<gfrog> onlylove: 跑个speedtest来战。
<palomino|working> 额，虽然没用irc,但是微信是不是也差不多
<yunfan> palomino|working: 像我就需要经常开着terminal IDE登陆在服务器上
<onlylove> gfrog: 回去给你跑
<yunfan> 微信的心跳包估计少不少
<onlylove> gfrog: 反正比20K快
<palomino|working> 是么
<zenNamaste> 我用电信上网卡, 300+kb没问题呀
<onlylove> yunfan: 原来不是说微信5s一个包么
<onlylove> gfrog: 你看，zenNamaste也300k+
<onlylove> gfrog: 你找自己的问题
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我以前刚搬家, 没有有线网络, 用电信玩dota从来不卡
<yunfan> palomino|working: 不过自从我装了绿色守护 把微信和微薄搞成自动休眠以后 现在note2能撑一天了
<yunfan> 居然不用一天一充电
<palomino|working> :O
<yunfan> 我现在终于知道为毛ios续航长了
<palomino|working> lol
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 为啥我卡……
<yunfan> 都是这些该死的service
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 坑爹的金山
<onlylove> yunfan: 没后台？
<yunfan> onlylove: 对啊
<yunfan> 但ios那个又太绝情了
<palomino|working> android的service们随意唤醒cpu
<palomino|working> ios是统一唤醒
<yunfan> 所以感觉最好是用户自己设置
<yunfan> 用户设置的是否禁唤醒
 * zenNamaste 我不会你让我打广告我就打广告的, 我要先去自己用, 我用了觉得好, 然后让谢家班得人试一下, 大家都说好, 我才来打广告
<zenNamaste> 电信的上网卡, 还是挺好的
<yunfan> 而且android的唤醒很多点 比如我用那个软件发现 原来许多贱软件都是走触摸屏解锁来唤醒的 wtf
<yunfan> 这个连安装时候都没办法知道
<yunfan> zenNamaste: 你用过？
<zenNamaste> yunfan: 电信的上网卡, 用过
<yunfan> 电信最近做活动 送15G流量
 * yunfan 安徽电信
<zenNamaste> yunfan: 现在不需要了, 我家20m光纤了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我正在用
<palomino|working> :O 15g
<palomino|working> 好大方
<zenNamaste> 15g, 看av看不了几部  palomino|working 的秘书
<yunfan> zenNamaste: 我家也20
<zenNamaste> yunfan: 恩, 还挺好的, 下载, 2.8MB/s
<yunfan> palomino|working: 无线是共享网络 瞎大方而已
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你那个得除8
<yunfan> zenNamaste: 还有公网ip可以玩 挺不错
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 哪个得除8?
<gfrog> < zenNamaste> 我用电信上网卡, 300+kb没问题呀
<onlylove> palomino|working: 的秘书，zenNamaste都是看BD的
<zenNamaste> gfrog: KB
<yunfan> 草 忽然想起来联通那个10M对称光纤
<palomino|working> .....
<yunfan> 你们谁装了？
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 壕
<palomino|working> 最近下了点2160p的 onlylove
<gfrog> zenNamaste: evdo b么？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 不知道.
<yunfan> palomino|working: 呵呵 我也下过 结果i7电脑放不了 放到平板里却可以
<palomino|working> lol yunfan
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu14.04 蓝牙鼠标无法找到？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459180 系统下蓝牙无法搜索新设备 统计信息: 发表于 由 Piranhalvs — 2014-05-05 17:23
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪都开始玩2160p了？再买个4k送我吧
<palomino|working> ... onlylove
<gfrog> onlylove: zenNamaste 上图，我都不欺负电信，用上海电信的server测试 https://www.dropbox.com/s/pxogsq8k3a2ys4q/2014-05-05%2017.22.44.png
<onlylove> gfrog: 这边是北京电信
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你的是cdma 1x
<gfrog> zenNamaste: evdo a
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 上网卡状态是3G。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 信号好才能上evdo ,你的也就是个cdma 1x
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ... 哦...
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 那只能说, 你在的地方不行.
<gfrog> onlylove: 跟你讲不明白了……
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 咋办，我要不要晚上跑个200+的图
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 要
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 北四环都这样
<yunfan> 刚才在上快递网站 在想他们这些个网站的服务量也蛮大的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 以图制图
<onlylove> gfrog: 我在北二环
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我家在五环外...
<onlylove> gfrog: 哦，错了
 * adam8157 坐板凳看抬杠
<onlylove> gfrog: 二环东南角
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 贵融科楼下也这样
<onlylove> adam8157: 这叫抬扛？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: O_o
<onlylove> adam8157: 你家杠真多
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 那就, 你的上网卡有问题!
<gfrog> onlylove: 乃家住明城墙遗址公园？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 恩! 一定是你打开方式不对!
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 换手机换卡都这样
<gfrog> zenNamaste: ……
<onlylove> gfrog: 离着古观象台不远
<happyaron> 呼
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ... ... ... ... 哥, 我也想不到了... 但是, 以我之前的体验来看 电信还是挺快的...
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 他周身散发一种和evdo干扰的辐射
<gfrog> zenNamaste: no tu no bb
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 原来如此!
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 活捉外星人
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 等 onlylove 给你上图
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 做等
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 坐等
<zenNamaste> adam8157: lol~ 你快去逮住他
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 放到贵州的外星人繁殖中心去
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 种外星人
 * adam8157 歪楼一把好手
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 乐疯了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我直接在工位上笑喷了
<lainme> 春天埋下一个富江，秋天收获好多富江？
<adam8157> lainme: 纯洁的囡囡, 我说的是三声
<lainme> adam8157: 还是没懂。算了
<huntxu> lainme: 囡囡你会自由式滑雪空中技巧不
<onlylove> lainme: 你还是表懂的好了……我想了好一会儿，反正是明白了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你说的那家，是不是在东大桥尚都soho那边
<lainme> huntxu: 不会
<yunfan> onlylove: 是的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我大概可能去过一次
<huntxu> gfrog: 你发的照片是帝都
<gfrog> adam8157: 老外放假真开心
<huntxu> gfrog: ?
<gfrog> huntxu: 我社楼下
<adam8157> huntxu: 你走之后天气就好了
<huntxu> gfrog: 难以置信
<huntxu> adam8157: 我错了，我不应该放那么多屁
<gfrog> huntxu: 我也觉得，像做梦
<adam8157> LOL
<adam8157> http://jandan.net/2014/05/05/oral-piercings.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 十种极端的嘴部穿刺艺术[慎入]
<onlylove> adam8157: 以后表给妹子讲那种话
<adam8157> onlylove: ? 为啥
<onlylove> adam8157: 我的意思是，如果可能
<onlylove> adam8157: 就像不在妹子面前讲荤段子一样
<gfrog> onlylove: 妹子和妹子不同，有的妹子各种讲荤段子不要太欢乐。
<onlylove> gfrog: 你觉得 lainme是那种妹子？
<adam8157> onlylove: 哦. 你一定是小纯洁
<gfrog> onlylove: 哦. 你一定是小纯洁
<onlylove> 你们……够了……
<abc-phone> 测试
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  17:54
<onlylove> adam8157: 一定是你调戏招行妹子调戏多了，一看是你推荐的，所以我的卡没批
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39405
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Edward Snowden向丹麦人民发表公开信
<onlylove> gfrog: 至于你，我只想说，电信网慢的时候连20K也没有
<onlylove> gfrog: 我经常被卡的想砸鼠标
<gfrog> onlylove: 注意context
<onlylove> gfrog: 我又不是perl程序员，管context作甚
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕，说好的jcb卡呢
<onlylove> nyfair: 招商的jcb是hello kitty的，你觉得adam用那种卡合适吗
<palomino|working> 我看行
<adam8157> 我看也行
<onlylove> nyfair: 虽然有one piece的
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃买身粉嫩的hello kitty行头不错。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不如只买个内裤
<onlylove> adam8157: 你真的觉得那张粉红粉红的hello kitty拿在你手里没违和？one piece好很多吧？
<palomino|working> 大家心目中都会认为拿的是老婆的卡
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦，这回换了保洁阿姨买水果，服务档次果然好了很多啊，还给切好了端屋来，感动哭了
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> palomino|working: http://ccclub.cmbchina.com/ccproduct/cardinfo.aspx?CardId=7501
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Hello Kitty单币信用卡
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求Matlab2014a中文版的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459181 求Matlab2014a中文版的软件，百度了半天没找到，如果有破解工具就更好了，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 小小翔 — 2014-05-05 17:54
<palomino|working> 单币?
<palomino|working> 要它作甚。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: http://market.cmbchina.com/ccard/kitty/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 招商银行——Hello Kitty信用卡新登场
<onlylove> palomino|working: 这个是jcb的
<adam8157> palomino|working: nyfair 要买的糟糕物只认jcb
<gfrog> palomino|working: 万一是日元单币呢
<onlylove> palomino|working: http://ccclub.cmbchina.com/ccproduct/cardinfo.aspx?CardId=1107
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Crayon Shinchan粉丝信用卡
<onlylove> palomino|working: 这个貌似比较适合adam？
<gfrog> adam8157: imtxc 乃们壕了US unlock 卡么？
<palomino|working> :O
<palomino|working> 这样...
<adam8157> gfrog: 什么东西?
<gfrog> adam8157: http://jy.smzdm.com/detail/22501
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 海淘虚拟信用卡US Unlocked简介 可验证AVS_其他分类_经验盒子_什么值得买
<gfrog> adam8157: 看起来高大上
<gfrog> adam8157: 可破AVS啊
<adam8157> gfrog: avs是啥?
<onlylove> adam8157: 有没有jcb和visa都有的卡
<adam8157> onlylove: 双标是中国特色
<gfrog> adam8157: address verification之类的吧
<onlylove> adam8157: 我看基本如果两个标，就是银联标的
<onlylove> adam8157: 我喜欢visa标的
<onlylove> adam8157: 不过岛国貌似jcb多一点
<onlylove> palomino|working: 单币的我也没有……咋办……
<onlylove> nyfair: 岛国能用visa吧？为啥你买的东西只认jcb呢？
<palomino|working> .... onlylove
<palomino|working> 申请一个吧
<onlylove> palomino|working: 申请了，因为adam调戏妹子调戏多了，所以妹子把我拒了
<palomino|working> ....
<freeflying> 有深圳的出来吃饭没
<palomino|working> 调戏得不够深啊
<palomino|working> 我想跟您吃饭去啊 freeflying
<onlylove> palomino|working: 这几天工作要有变动，估计暂时不会再申请了
<palomino|working> 只可惜不在深圳
<freeflying> palomino|working: 我其实是想找您这样的老板蹭饭吃
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 那您得来天津
<freeflying> palomino|working: 下回去
<hunt_O> gfrog: 来个14.04的下载链接
 * palomino|working momo freeflying 
<hunt_O> 拒绝kylin
<palomino|working> -_-
<gfrog> hunt_O: 随便个mirror都有啊
<gfrog> hunt_O: release里
<adam8157> hunt_O: 伸手党!
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • vlc安装成功 怎么却打开不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459182 VLC media player 2.0.6 Twoflower (revision 2.0.6-0-gbe9623c) [0x107de88] main interface error: no suitable interface module [0xfe2108] main libvlc error: interface "globalhotkeys,none" initialization failed [0xfe2108] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interfa
<^k^>  ─> ce. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface. Remote control interface initialized. Type `help' for help. 老是提示这个错误， 安装就是直接sudo apt-get install vlc也没 …
<freeflying> gfrog: 下回来我们一起去吃奢靡马去
<hunt_O> adam8157: 你妹
<adam8157> freeflying: =1
<adam8157> +1
<onlylove> hunt_O: http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu-releases/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<^k^> ⇪ t: 长度=964.00 MiB ; type=application/octet-stream
<palomino|working> O_O
<palomino|working> 们?
<hunt_O> onlylove: 找到了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 是滴，复数
 * palomino|working 一阵寒意
<adam8157> palomino|working: 谢谢哈
<onlylove> yunfan: 我下班了，去蹭badge
<hunt_O> ubuntu的光盘为什么做到1G不做到4G呢。。。
<adam8157> palomino|working: 虾爬子, 河蟹和小龙虾请管够
<palomino|working> ............ adam8157
<palomino|working> 小龙虾这东西您也吃啊。。
<adam8157> palomino|working: 这样, s/小//
<gfrog> freeflying: 马肉不好吃啊。
<palomino|working> = = adam8157
<freeflying> gfrog: 马总有多个小蜜哦
<gfrog> freeflying: 会影响他的口感么？ lol
<adam8157> 0_0
<ofan> 古德毛宁
<adam8157> ofan: 小冯好久不见
<palomino|working> ...... gfrog
<ofan> 我靠
<gfrog> hunt_O: 不懂
<gfrog> ofan: 偶饭
<ofan> adam8157: 你咋知道我姓冯
<palomino|working> Ryan Feng ofan
<adam8157> ofan: 名字我都晓得
<gfrog> ofan: adam8157 他整天偷窥你
<adam8157> ofan: zl
<yunfan> ofan: 冯难敌
<palomino|working> 总不能姓ryan吧 ofan
<ofan> 。。。。
<ofan> 你妹
<ofan> adam8157: 只知道拼音吧
<yunfan> 这个onlylove 没给我联系方式 额
<ofan> palomino|working: 。。。
<adam8157> ofan: 你觉得知道拼音和学校了 再查中文很难么...
<ofan> adam8157: 难。。
<ofan> 果然不能随便把信息放网上
<imtxc_> yunfan: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/458567
<^k^> imtxc_: ⇪ acer 宏碁 G246HYL bd 23.8寸显示器（IPS、eColor、ACM） 899元包邮_京东优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<imtxc_> yunfan: 乃的 hook 生效了
<adam8157> ofan: 还真没找到, 有resume就好, 懒得人肉别的了
<ofan> adam8157: lol
<ofan> 最近找工作，得把简历挂网上
<adam8157> ofan: 渡我
<ofan> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> ofan: 帮我找个US工作
<ofan> adam8157: 我这有几家公司的hr，email，能联系几个帮内推的
<adam8157> ofan: H1B得明年四月了555
<gfrog> ofan: 铜球带走
<ofan> adam8157: 10月也有吧
<ofan> adam8157: 这都问题不大
<adam8157> ofan: 四月抽签十月去
<adam8157> ofan: 推我, 先去au, ca待着也行
<ofan> 能联系google,twitter,amazon的内推
<ofan> adam8157: m$的也有 :D
<adam8157> ofan: 去看看我的linkedin能干啥
<ofan> adam8157: 链接？
<freeflying> adam8157: http://m.ftchinese.com/story/001056069?utm_campaign=2G128001&utm_source=marketing&utm_medium=social#rd
<^k^> ⇪ t: 媒体札记：“抵制杜汶泽” - FT中文网
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕今天咋还没下班呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 这就走
 * nyfair 退微博，保智商
<jiero> Let passion move you forward.
<October22> ?
<October22> 说中文
<yunfan> imtxc_: 899 不生效 扣你这个月绩效
<ofan> https://github.com/dennis714/RE-for-beginners
<^k^> ⇪ t: dennis714/RE-for-beginners · GitHub
<ofan> 搞底层的来看看
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 发生了很多事情, 然后微软雅黑英文字体变成了这样.... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459183 以前的字体是这样的 现在的字体是这样的 请问怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 code_new</a&g
<yunfan> ofan: 这个我早下了
<yunfan> imtxc_: 你可有 onlylove的联系方式？
<imtxc_> cherrot: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/6f332a7egw1eg3ktniahtj20zk0nkgv2.jpg 这个天红色什么情况
<imtxc_> yunfan: 有
<yunfan> imtxc_: 发给哥 微信
<jiero> October22:  激情开创道路
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 发生了很多事情, 然后微软雅黑英文字体变成了这样.... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459183 以前的字体是这样的 现在的字体是这样的 <img src="http://e.hiphotos.bdimg.com/album/h%3D80%3Bq%3D90/sign=83a9de93ba99a9012435563626e43742/7c1ed21b0ef41bd531f7ea7353da81cb38db3d94.jpg" style="max-height:21
<^k^>  ─> 0px;" alt="图片"
<imtxc_> yunfan: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/458661 799 的来了
<^k^> imtxc_: ⇪ AOC I2360SD 23英寸 IPS显示器 799元包邮，返50现金券_易迅网优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<GODDOG> 这个机器人太强大了
<onlylove> gfrog: 刚回来，随便测了下，149KB
<onlylove> gfrog: http://imagebin.org/309142
<chenxiongfei> GODDOG: 是不是很智能
<onlylove> gfrog: 我还有事出去吃饭，回来继续聊
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 发生了很多事情, 然后微软雅黑英文字体变成了这样.... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459183 以前的字体是这样的 现在的字体是这样的 请问怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 code_new — 2014-05-05 18:44 <
<GODDOG> chenxiongfei: 超智能
<GODDOG> chenxiongfei: 在哪里能看见它的源码呢？
<chenxiongfei> 他跟论坛集成
<chenxiongfei> 很神奇
<Chaserhkj_>  大家好....
<GODDOG> ^k^: 你的源码在哪里？
<chenxiongfei> ChanServ: you too
<zenNamaste> > sourcr
<zenNamaste> > source
<^k^> GODDOG, .. 休息一下 ..  19:44
<GODDOG> 被禁言了？
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 分享一个制作youku剧集播放列表的脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459184 [b] [/b]（1）好了，废话不多说，直接上一个获取youku连续剧的播放列表的脚本 Code: #!/bin/bash #Please use the address to replace it! website=http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjU2MDg2MjE2.html                           
<^k^>  ─>       filename=一代枭雄                                                                        #get the sorts of website curl $website | …
<GODDOG> Chaserhkj_: you too
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于从home里复制文件夹到U盘中出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459185 原本U盘挺好的也能来回复制东西，不知道今天怎么了，复制老是出现错误说 ls: 无法访问Computer-Language: 输入/输出错误 请问怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xyq553048 — 2014-05-05 19:51
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> leeeee: 收到了噢。
<jiero> leeeee: 你的字比我漂亮多了
<jiero> leeeee: 干文秘去吧。
<leeeee> 这么快啊。。文秘不要写字啊
<leeeee> 要打字。。
<jiero> leeeee:  。。。
<jiero> leeeee: 挺快么？不过是一双奇怪的鞋子呢
<jiero> leeeee: 你男朋友的？
<leeeee> 别说了
<leeeee> 不是。。
<leeeee> 哎呀
<leeeee> 反正你就随便穿穿好了
<jiero> leeeee: 好
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> /msg leeeee  另外，给你我小时候的照片样品， http://imagebin.org/309158
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 果然我的输入法太差了
<jiero> 讨厌
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot
<leeeee> 卖萌可耻
<leeeee> 根本打不开
<jiero> leeeee: 怎么会。。。
<jiero> leeeee: 我果然曾经很可爱
<jiero> 这么可爱一定是男孩子。。。
<leeeee> 打开了 太美了吧
<leeeee> 怪不得比你妈妈还红
<leeeee> 兔子你下次跟姑娘表白时 就发这个照片不就得了
<leeeee> 然后跟她说  我可以改善你家基因诶
<leeeee> 多好啊
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<leeeee> 干嘛啊
<leeeee> 我觉得很好啊
<hoxily> jiero: 照片我收下了
<leeeee> ==
<lainme> 来的不算晚
<leeeee> 哈哈 大家都在看照片呢
<leeeee> ==
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何安装网卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459187 我的ubuntu在liveCD的模式下可以选择无线网卡的驱动，且可以使用，但安装之后在附加驱动那里没有无线网卡的驱动了，现在不能联网，怎么安装网卡驱动? PS.ubuntu 14.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 u-bt — 2014-05-05 21:13
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04安装后进不了系统，提示The system is runing in low-graphics.. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459188 惠普的笔记本，预装的是12.04，然后格式化后装的14.04。装后进不了系统，提示The system is runing in low-graphics mode.在网上查找了很多资料，用 sudo apt-get install fglrx安装后
<^k^>  ─> 可以进去界面里面，但是会报错，应该是驱动匹配的不是很好，而且无线驱动不能用键盘上的快捷建进行开启和关闭。 电脑信息如下： [ …
<jusss> zenNamaste: lisp怎么把一个列表做返回值返回？
<jusss> zenNamaste: 比如返回一个fibonacci数列前n项的列表
<GODDOG> 竟然十男的！！！！！
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 14.04安装额外特效出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459189 c1plus: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-private-field" [enabled by default] make[2]: *** [CMakeFiles/animationsim.dir/src/fan.cpp.o] 错误 1 make[1]: *** [CMakeFiles/animationsim.dir/all] 错误 2 make: *** [all] 错误 2 每次编译都出现问
<^k^>  ─> 题并且养鱼和飞雪的特效都没有！！！求大神告知谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xifeng6 — 2014-05-05 21:29
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> pity: 你的安全了么？
<jiero> zenNamaste: 。。。又少了一天。。。
 * jiero 我。。。
<jiero> 奇怪的 LinkledIn 好多年前的老师连上我干嘛。。。
 * jiero 一直是老师眼里怪人啊。。。
 * jiero 属于多数老师眼里不听话的人才
<pity> jiero: nic?
<pity> jiero: nick?
<jiero> pity: 什么？
<pity> jiero: 你指什么安全了么？
<jiero> pity: 噢是的。你的nick
<freeflying> jiero: 看你帅
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<pity> jiero: 密码很复杂，今天没有尝试登录的提示
<jiero> pity: 好吧。
<jiero> freeflying: 这老师竟然在这个学校里待了 8年了。不可思议啊，竟然有在一个学校持续待6年以上的老师。
<pity> jiero: 你的 nick 也被尝试登录了？
<jiero> pity: 我不知道呢。
<jiero> pity: 怎么差？
<jiero> 查？
<pity> jiero: 哦，irssi 登录时会有提示
<jiero> pity: 。
<freeflying> jiero: 很多老师一呆一辈子
<jiero> freeflying: 年轻的很少啊。
<jiero> freeflying: 我见过无数在两个以上大学兼职的教师
<jiero> freeflying: 好吧，中国不给
<leeeee> ==、
<freeflying> jiero: 你的卧龙岗大学？
<jiero> freeflying: 有去卧龙岗大学的。
<pity> jiero: http://jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/project/tmux/tmux/tmux-1.9/tmux-1.9a.tar.gz
<^k^> ⇪ t: 长度=437.44 kiB ; type=application/x-gzip
<freeflying> jiero: 你不就是卧龙岗大学的妈
<pity> jiero: 发错了
<jiero> freeflying: 不过我说的是悉尼的大学圈，好多学校相隔很近。
<pity> jiero: https://twitter.com/pityonline/status/462788214785179648
<^k^> pity: ⇪ Twitter / pityonline: 干嘛探我 irc 密码？ ...
<jiero> freeflying: 我不是。我是科技大学 curtin
<freeflying> jiero: 卧龙岗至少是所大学
<freeflying> lol
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<freeflying> 不是野鸡
<freeflying> pity: mac下没个靠谱的office啊
<pity> freeflying: 要不与 Windows 兼容的话，iWork 很不错了
<freeflying> pity: 好多人用pptx，keynote都打不开
<pity> freeflying: keynote 能打开，就是样式会有很大改变
<pity> freeflying: keynote 做 slide 其实很方便的，而且美观
<freeflying> pity: 经常碰到打不开的
<pity> freeflying: 就是兼容性的问题
<jiero> freeflying: 不要拿别人的 slide 哈。。。
<freeflying> jiero: 有些懒得写啊
 * jiero 要不就是单独个人演示- 自己想用啥用啥。。。
<freeflying> pity: brew好东西，基本Linux下常用的都有
 * jiero 要不就完全不插手
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Ubuntu 14.04 下 MyEclipse 2014 IDE字体怎么设置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459190 MyEclipse IDE的菜单字体好大啊。能不能换啊。找了好久了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 WalterMitty — 2014-05-05 21:39
<pity> freeflying: 还有个 brew cask
<freeflying> pity: 这个是啥
<hoxily> jusss: 晚上好
<jusss> hoxily: 好
<hoxily> jusss: 研究lisp?
<jusss> hoxily: 被lisp玩，
<pity> freeflying: http://www.yangzhiping.com/tech/homebrew-cask.html 可以用命令行装 QQ，Evernote 等图形界面的软件
<^k^> pity: ⇪ Mac安装软件新方法：Homebrew-cask - 阳志平的网志
<freeflying> pity: 这么高级
<pity> freeflying: 也算不上高级，只是方便点儿
<freeflying> pity: 难怪现在devops都不用linux了
<freeflying> pity: osx太方便了
<pity> freeflying: lol...
<freeflying> pity: 咋把不要的软件彻底删掉
<freeflying> pity: garageband/imoive
<zenNamaste> imtxc: !!!! 粗来!!
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我刚去理发, 路上捡了只小刺猬!!!!!
<pity> freeflying: 在 Finder 中打开 Applications 目录，选中要删除的软件，拖进垃圾桶
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 刚给它切了四片黄瓜, 都吃了!!!
<leeeee> 貌似很萌啊
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 是呀!
<leeeee> 好好养他啊
<leeeee> 我以前只养过小仓鼠
<jiero> zenNamaste: 怎么捡到啊！
<leeeee> 路上能捡到小动物 也真够神奇
<zenNamaste> jiero: 就在路中间!!!!
<zenNamaste> jiero: 真的很神奇!!!
<zenNamaste> jiero: 我用外衣包裹着它回家的!
<zenNamaste> jiero: 现在放在纸箱里
<leeeee> 我感觉到你激动的心情了
<leeeee> 孩纸 别咆哮了
<leeeee> 好好养他就好了
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 太能吃了, 养不起
<leeeee> 查一下他要吃啥 别乱喂食物
<jiero> leeeee: 我爸爸曾在路上捡到鹦鹉
<jiero> leeeee: 路上捡到猫也很正常
<leeeee> 我怎么捡不到
<jiero> leeeee: 我哥哥路上捡猫
<leeeee> 那你把他邮给我 我来养嘛
<jiero> leeeee: 你不注意他们，也不相信能捡到
<jiero> zenNamaste: 。。。寄送刺猬给leeeee 。。。
<leeeee> == 怎么可能啊 路上的动物  谁能知道哪个是流浪的
<zenNamaste> jiero: 我已经迷恋它了
<leeeee> == 无语
<zenNamaste> jiero: 除非送给我妹子, 别人休想拿走!
<leeeee> 发张照片瞅瞅
<leeeee> == 兔子把她妹纸抢走 快
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<jiero> leeeee: 你快点把 zenNamaste 抢走
<leeeee> 我抢不走。。
<leeeee> 还是自己去路边等着刺猬出现比较靠谱
<leeeee> 突然很想念我的豆腐花和豆腐脑
<leeeee> 已故两三年
<leeeee> 唉。。
<jiero> leeeee: 直接买
<leeeee> 等以后再说吧。。
<jiero> zenNamaste: 。。。那是一只变异刺猬，已经吸引你了
<leeeee> 噗
<jiero> zenNamaste: 外星动物变得
<leeeee> 感觉楼上今晚会睡不着
<leeeee> 他是如此亢奋
<jiero> onlylove:  zenNamaste 捡到了刺猬赶紧抢劫
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈
<onlylove> jiero: 啥？刺猬？ cc zenNamaste
<jiero> onlylove: 那是他的宝贝啊，要是不抢走，我们就失去 zenNamaste 了。
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 你抢到了他会跟你反目成仇啊
<leeeee> 你又不是他妹纸
<leeeee> 真是
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你啥时候去动物园了？
<jiero> onlylove: 路上捡到的
<leeeee> 他路上捡的
<jiero> 算了，给他时间照顾刺猬把。
<onlylove> jiero: 别闹，北京到处都是柏油路，有刺猬也是被汽车撞死的料
<leeeee> 他已经被深深吸引 无法自拔了
<leeeee> 所以也不参与我们的谈话了
<leeeee> 唉
<onlylove> jiero: 你和 imtxc说下，我怕我抢不过
<jiero> onlylove: 算了
<leeeee> 组团去也抢不过吧
<leeeee> 我都觉得他今晚会给刺猬讲睡前故事
<onlylove> 我们可以组团偷袭
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> 你确定他会刺猬语？不然讲的故事刺猬听不懂
<nothinking> ubuntu 感觉上网慢 是什么问题
<onlylove> 搞不好还会让刺猬很烦躁
<leeeee> 是啊 虽然刺猬听不懂
<leeeee> 但是我感觉他会讲额
<onlylove> nothinking: 你都说了，感觉
<leeeee> 对着刺猬自言自语什么的
<nothinking> 确实慢
<jusss> zenNamaste: 怎么用一个列表做返回值，lisp
<jiero> leeeee: 刺猬多可爱
<nothinking> 网上说是dns的问题
<jusss> zenNamaste: 比如用fib函数返回一个fib数列的列表
<leeeee> jiero: 嗯 是啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • firefox 出现的问题该如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459192 [size=150]在firefox中用百度搜索从没有出错，用google搜索时，有时出现以下问题 The connection was reset The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading. The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a fe
<^k^>  ─> w moments. If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network connection. If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure that Firefox is …
<cherrot> imtxc, 嗨 土豪
<MeaCu1pa> .
<chenxiongfei> MeaCu1pa:
<chenxiongfei> ALL:北美的禽兽呢
<chenxiongfei> 有大圈崽活着吗？
<OperaGhostkv> hi
<^k^> OperaGhostkv:点点点.  04:23
<OperaGhostkv> stupid bot
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-06
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装 ubuntu 14.04 遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459195 大家好，刚刚本本安装了ubuntu的14.04版本，为什么进来是这样，到不了桌面版，求大师傅知道、谢谢。顿时很不理解。谢谢大家 统计信息: 发表于 由 benzbf — 2014-05-06 7:01
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  08:44
<sjd_zeus> 早上好，各位
<hoxily> morning all
<slucx> 现在这的人为啥那么少？
<onlylove> 没上班还
<jiero> slucx:  出国的孩子们已经长大立业了。
<jiero> slucx: 缺新人了
<freeflying> onlylove: 壕们没上班，我等屌丝早就开始干活了
<jiero> onlylove:  主要还是 80-92 年的
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 freeflying 设备壕
<onlylove> freeflying: 你敢说自己钓丝……
<onlylove> freeflying: 先把你家设备匀我一半再说
<jiero> onlylove: 他是设备壕，就和 破马一样
<onlylove> jiero: 看出来了，别人家里就一个路由器够用的，他那一堆，都放淘宝卖
<freeflying> onlylove: 我是标准屌丝，高大上们谁玩硬件啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 高大上们玩表，问题是，我连硬件都玩不起
<onlylove> freeflying: 矮子里面选高的，您高富帅
<imtxc_> test
<^k^> imtxc_:点点点.  09:37
<freeflying> onlylove: 矮子里也算不上
<imtxc_> 早
<onlylove> freeflying: 你和奢靡马都是
<onlylove> imtxc_: 早
<slucx> 我擦，还没上班？我都上两天了
<freeflying> imtxc_: 我都干了几个小时的活了
<slucx> 谁在用jessie 64位？、
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39406
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 在密码管理中应用巴甫洛夫心理学
<onlylove> jessie咋了
<slucx> onlylove: 如果不开混合架构，咋用32位的库？
<onlylove> slucx: 没法用？
<slucx> onlylove: 你的意思是自己手动一个一个下载？
<onlylove> slucx: 你下载了又安装不了
<onlylove> 安装了也没法用
<onlylove> 你随意
<slucx> onlylove: 非要开混合架构？不想把系统弄乱了
<onlylove> slucx: 你有洁癖还用32的？
<onlylove> slucx: 用32系统，加pae内核
<slucx> onlylove: 有个程序需要用32库
<onlylove> slucx: 什么程序？wps？扔了
<slucx> onlylove: 一个老程序
<onlylove> slucx: 用64的gcc编译
<slucx> onlylove: 亲，程序太老了，新编译器根本就编译不过
<slucx> 红帽时代的东西
<onlylove> slucx: 我就不明白，原来有ia32lib的时候你咋不嫌把系统弄脏了
<onlylove> 现在依旧是红帽时代
<slucx> onlylove: 亲，当时我用32位机，不用ia32-lib
<onlylove> slucx: 那你现在依旧可以用32位的jessie
<slucx> onlylove: 好吧，我投降
<onlylove> slucx: 你的系统不会因为一个multiarch就乱掉
<onlylove> slucx: debian既然这么搞，肯定有它的合理性和想法
<imtxc_> jiero: 果然是帅哥啊，怪不得这么多妹子
<slucx> onlylove: 现在我只装了一个386的libc，64位安装包
<onlylove> slucx: 你可以一个个的装，强制装，然后那样系统更乱
<jiero> imtxc 。
<onlylove> slucx: 还不如直接--add arch
<jiero> imtxc 你说什么呢。
<slucx> onlylove: 我要是真有那时间一个一个装，不怕依赖的话，我直接弄一个32位的lib目录就行了，所有的库手动放进去
<onlylove> slucx: 你既然有想法，那就继续
<onlylove> slucx: 我看好你
<slucx> onlylove: 哈哈，不过依赖太庞大了
<onlylove> slucx: 顺便说，我最近几天很忙，因为有工作交接
<onlylove> slucx: 所以你直接加一个i386不会死人
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/p/mamba3d
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Mamba3D首页、文档和下载 - 开源3D打印机 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 昨天捡到刺猬那个……今天不来了么
<guidao> ..
<cherrot> onlylove: 捡到刺猬？
<cherrot> onlylove: 刺猬老可爱了
<jiero> cherrot:  imadper 捡到刺猬了，马路上哦
<onlylove> cherrot: 那谁，imadper捡到的
<jiero> cherrot:  我见过刺猬躲在竹丛里，但是不会捉
<onlylove> cherrot: 刺猬可爱，你见到过没……
<jiero> onlylove: 老鼠也可爱啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 老实说，我不那么想
<onlylove> jiero: ……
<onlylove> 请不要把照片里面，动漫上的形象和真实的东西关联 cc jiero cherrot
<cherrot> onlylove: 很可爱啊  我小时候养过
<cherrot> onlylove: 小时候下大雨 小刺猬迷路了跑到了我家院子里
<jiero> onlylove: 不是啊，我近距离观察过老鼠
<onlylove> cherrot: 你当我小时候没折腾过
<cherrot> onlylove: 第二天好像大刺猬来找孩子来着
<cherrot> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> jiero: 我要是和你说我近距离观察过出生不久的小老鼠你怎么想
<jiero> onlylove: 全是肉
<jiero> onlylove: 你会想到蛆？
<onlylove> 算了，不和一群打算颠倒我三观的人聊天
<onlylove> jiero: 才不是
<jackarain> exit
<cherrot> onlylove: 老鼠。。。。小老鼠看着有点恶心。。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 你可以和 jiero讨论下，他觉得很可爱
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Mathematica9安装失败，求指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459196 下载了一个Mathematica9，安装过程中出现如下提示： CRITICAL FAILURE: PrintIntroduction() Error $ProductTitle not defined. Installation failed. See /tmp/InstallErrors-4429. 请问是怎么回事，要如何解决啊？ 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 crvue — 2014-05-06 10:06
<onlylove> cherrot: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3023102029?pid=49968185602&cid=0#49968185602
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 今天我家的仓鼠生了!_剑网3吧_百度贴吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 恶心下你
 * jiero 死无葬身之地。。。
<cherrot> onlylove:  我理智的选择不点开
<onlylove> cherrot: 你敢不点开！
<onlylove> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3024214046?pid=50001450819&cid=0#50001450819
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 养仓鼠的一些小知识（别再残害小动物了）_剑网3吧_百度贴吧
<onlylove> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3023908526?pid=49993318658&cid=0#49993318658
<cherrot> onlylove: 。。。。
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 我是昨天那个家里仓鼠生小宝宝的楼主_剑网3吧_百度贴吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 等我爬进腾讯内网，强制给你点开
<jiero> onlylove: 小肉肉
<jiero> onlylove: 和你肚子上的肚脐眼差不多哈。
<cherrot> onlylove: 点开了。。。
<cherrot> onlylove: 还好 画面不是太惊悚。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你见过？
<onlylove> cherrot: 有毛好惊悚的！！！！
<jiero> onlylove: 没啊
<onlylove> jiero: 那你为啥说和我肚子上的像，不应该是你的么！
<cherrot> onlylove: 额。。这样说吧。。我曾看到我娘亲砸死一窝老鼠在我家院子里。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 我看到别人肚脐眼都好奇呢，因为我发现只有我的是一个洞洞，别人都是鼓鼓的。
<onlylove> jiero: 医生打结的时候动作不一样
<onlylove> cherrot: 多大事
<onlylove> cherrot: 你要是看见你妈打死刺猬，
<onlylove> cherrot: 你还不定咋样呢
<cherrot> onlylove: 你见过？
<onlylove> cherrot: 我还见过狗咬刺猬呢
<cherrot> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 阴影啊。
<onlylove> cherrot: 你当我没见过死刺猬？
<jiero> onlylove:  我的阴影是任何死去的东西
<cherrot> onlylove: 我见过被车轧死的
<onlylove> jiero: 和你说吧，狗根本不敢咬刺猬
<onlylove> cherrot: 我也见过
<onlylove> jiero: 狗要是想咬，就要用爪子按，按了就会被扎
<onlylove> jiero: 直接上嘴咬，就有可能扎到鼻子
<onlylove> jiero: 所以当时我们一群人围着看一直狼狗咬刺猬
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕基娃
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大，我是毫毛
<freeflying> gfrog:  乃是真壕啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 毛咧
<onlylove> gfrog: 昨天的图看到了吧？
<onlylove> gfrog: 那还是不怎么理想的速度
<onlylove> gfrog: 平时上200+很容易
<gfrog> onlylove: 哪呢？
<onlylove> gfrog: 靠……
<onlylove> gfrog: 我昨天为了给你截图专门先回去一趟！
<gfrog> onlylove: 链接
<onlylove> gfrog: http://imagebin.org/309142
<onlylove> gfrog: 下班不上irc的，差评！
<gfrog> onlylove: 你这是电信宽带？
<gfrog> onlylove: 电信手机？
<onlylove> gfrog: 早知道直接去蹭饭了
<onlylove> gfrog: huawei ec177 3G上网终端
<gfrog> onlylove: 回家没电脑，我是穷屌
<onlylove> gfrog: 鬼才信
<gfrog> onlylove: 真没有
<onlylove> gfrog: 一月那么多钱，买个4K的笔记本很难？
<gfrog> onlylove: 我哪有那么多钱，我又不是 adam壕
<onlylove> gfrog: 我把我的旧电脑出给你如何
<onlylove> gfrog: 最近打算买新的
<gfrog> onlylove: 赠送可以考虑
<onlylove> freeflying: 基蛙穷到没电脑？
<onlylove> cherrot: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3025629305
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 不清楚大铁内定？帖子链接整理[请叫我红领巾~]_剑网3吧_百度贴吧
<cherrot> onlylove: 卧槽
<zenNamaste> imtxc: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1086906
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ... 发错...
<^k^> ⇪ t: Bug 1086906 – NetworkManager-wait-online doesn't wait for both IPv4 and IPv6
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/239829
<cherrot> onlylove: 当看到全服对策划帮开帮战后  心理略略舒缓了些
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ COUNTRY GOODNESS 田园 新西兰进口 全脂牛奶 250ML*6 19.9元_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  11:19
<imtxc> 终于来了
<imtxc> 啥啥啥
<imtxc> 今天好热闹？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 14.04下reaver用不了，，， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459198 pin的自家的路由，确认qss已打开且在cdlinux下可以pin，原来用13.10的时候都是正常的。最近才换的14.04 Code: zzzqqqggg@fireKitty:~$ sudo reaver -i mon0 -b EC:88:8F:5E:3A:AC -a -vv -S Reaver v1.4 WiFi Protected Setup Attack Tool Copyright (c) 2011
<^k^>  ─> , Tactical Network Solutions, Craig Heffner <cheffner@tacnetsol.com> [+] Waiting for beacon from EC:88:8F:5E:3A:AC [+] Switching mon0 to channel 6 [!] WARNING: Failed to associate w …
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 刺猬君你壕
<jiero> zenNamaste: 刺猬军势
<Pipi> 好久没来逛了
<onlylove> cherrot: 看贴吧的今日话题，全部都是愿得一策划，为我黑玄晶
<cherrot> onlylove: 23333
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • Linux shell 脚本自动补全 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459199 经常用Linux都会用到Shell的自动补全功能：输入部分命令，按两个Tab键就可以把完整的命令或路径调出来了。这个功能功能减少了用户的记忆和操作步骤，可以提高工作效率。但是Shell的强大不仅在于把命令、文件
<^k^>  ─> 名补全，它还可以自动补全变量、用户名、路径、文件名、路径、服务、job，更方便的是你可以为自己的命令量身定作一套自己的补全方 …
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<imtxc> ping
<imtxc> ping imtxc_
<imtxc_> imtxc, pong
<imtxc> zenNamaste:  这个刘奶不靠谱啊
<onlylove> imtxc_: 那是啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是刘奶啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 额，最近跟广东人说话来着
<imtxc> onlylove: 牛奶
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • mint xfce 拖影 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459200 x220i的本子，intel的集显 安装mint16 cinnamon，显示正常 换成mint16 xfce，窗口拖动起来，锯齿一样的拖影 以为显卡驱动没装好，https://01.org/linuxgraphics/，安装了下驱动，告之和安装的一样。。。 求解，为什么轻量级的xfc
<^k^>  ─> e，拖动居然会拖影呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fred214 — 2014-05-06 11:35
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 得买三箱才能免运费
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，海航是星空联盟么？ 好像不是？
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 乃买的啥ssd？
<freeflying> 不是
<imtxc> 米3 有人用过不
<imtxc> 电池咋样
<freeflying> gfrog: 国内只有国航和深航
<gfrog> freeflying: 阿航呢？
<freeflying> gfrog: 去伦敦就国航吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 贵爆了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 买不起啊，双人往返就40k了
<freeflying> gfrog: 必须是啊，那是高大上的
<freeflying> gfrog: 你自己的又不用付喽
<gfrog> freeflying: 媳妇的要付啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 想舒服就考虑汉莎和斯堪的纳维亚
<gfrog> freeflying: 阿航也渣渣么？
<freeflying> gfrog: 那是真高大上
<gfrog> freeflying: 汉莎不错，法兰克福中转
<gfrog> freeflying: 阿航就是迪拜中转了，都是牛逼机场啊。
<onlylove> gfrog: 坐的起灰机的人，给我讲没有电脑！
<gfrog> onlylove: 真没钱。
<onlylove> gfrog: 你的意思我有钱咯？我连飞机都没上过呢
<onlylove> gfrog: 航站楼的门朝哪我都不知道呢
<freeflying> gfrog: 国航直飞吧，别折腾了
<freeflying> gfrog: 最便宜的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39413
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | AMD准备向消费者提供ARM芯片
<gfrog> onlylove: 我也不知道从哪开
<gfrog> freeflying: 是啊，中转需要交两次税费哈。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助 爱普生ME30 14.04驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459202 有替代的的驱动也可以 网上找遍了都没有 统计信息: 发表于 由 sydsfjyc — 2014-05-06 11:49
<gfrog> freeflying: 那天有个帖子是外国人吐槽国航来着。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 吐槽难免的，总体来说国航比较靠谱
<freeflying> gfrog: 我连华航都坐过呢
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 华航空姐真心不错
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=85f_1397193429 这呢
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ LiveLeak.com - Air China 981 vs JFK ground control
<gfrog> freeflying: 据说国内海航川航空姐不错？
<freeflying> 这个是啥
<freeflying> pad上打不开
<gfrog> freeflying: 视频，吐槽国航
<freeflying> gfrog: 这是很久前的了啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 现在飞飞们的英语没那么糟的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • win8 ubuntu 引导问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459203 原先系统win8 后装了装系统 ubuntu1404 重启选择进入win8的时候就出现问题了 现在只能在bios里面更改启动顺序 进入不同的系统 请帮忙看看啊IMG_1966.jpgIMG_1966.jpgIMG_1966.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 evil-kevin — 2014-05-06 12:13
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 运行virtualbox虚拟机总是有些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459204 我一般都是使用virtualbox虚拟windows，使用一些只能在windows下用的功能（如qq远程，好用的sql工具），发现总是会出一些问题;上一版13.10，在虚拟机中屏幕拷贝有些问题，;这一版14.4，在屏幕锁定后，经常
<^k^>  ─> 被虚拟机抢了键盘焦点，无法输入密码，按几次ctrl+alt+del，再用鼠标点点音量啥的，就可以了;总是有点小问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 stro …
<jiero> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> 你又肿么了
<jiero> onlylove: 说了半天，没记得你有任何兴趣爱好呢
<onlylove> jiero: 游戏咯，脚本咯
<chenxiongfei> 接到360 qihoo 面试通知，不知是高兴还是伤心。
<bcao> chenxiongfei, 面试上在决定：）
<chenxiongfei> bcao: 感觉心情无比激动，又怕面试不过的失落啊
<zenNamaste> chenxiongfei: 通常这种事情, 我的建议是, 面试成功之前, 不要告诉别人. 这样当面试失败之后, 不会有别人知道.
<zenNamaste> lpy: ^^ 乃也要谨记~
<chenxiongfei> zenNamaste: 我缺乏面试经验，害怕做题
<zenNamaste> chenxiongfei: 你工作多少年了?
<zenNamaste> chenxiongfei: 你工作多年了, 面试一般都是随便聊一聊而已了
<lpy> zenNamaste: 嗯= =
<lpy> zenNamaste: 血一样的教训
<zenNamaste> lpy: 恩.
<leeeee> 小刺猬
<lpy> =_=
<leeeee> 你好啊
<zenNamaste> lpy: 啥时候去intel?
<lpy> 14号
<zenNamaste> lpy: 赞.
<lpy> 刚买了 机票   好贵= =
<chenxiongfei> zenNamaste: 我工作5年了，面试经验很少
<zenNamaste> lpy: 你完全步斌神后尘呀
<lpy> 。。。
<zenNamaste> chenxiongfei: 谁面试经验很多?
<lpy> 滨神去的时候 开源经验为零
 * zenNamaste 面过 腾讯, 华大, 不知名小公司, 猫猫, 还有哪儿来的?
<chenxiongfei> zenNamaste: 以前面试都基本不会问什么，基本看中直接免试
<zenNamaste> chenxiongfei: 那你跟lpy一个级别了
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 小刺猬真能吃
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 今天早上换了清水, 给的小西红柿
<chenxiongfei> lpy: 啥级别
<leeeee> 人家要长身体么 当然能吃
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 昨天的黄瓜, 吃的太快了
<leeeee> 为啥都是水果蔬菜？
<zenNamaste> chenxiongfei: lpy 是intel跪求三天三夜才肯过去的
<jiero> zenNamaste lpy
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 没有鲜肉
<chenxiongfei> lpy: 你这么牛B
<zenNamaste> jiero: 老罗
<leeeee> 你确定你给他吃的都是能吃的么？
<jiero> zenNamaste: 。。。
<chenxiongfei> lpy: 求让人跪求经验
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 废话
<leeeee> 兔子
<jiero> zenNamaste:  我也成了老罗了。。。
<leeeee> 我只觉得你得好好养别人
<zenNamaste> jiero: 恩, 老罗英语
<leeeee> 不要让他挂了才好
<chenxiongfei> zenNamaste: 你去过大公司面试过吗
<lpy> zenNamaste: 又黑我。。。
<zenNamaste> chenxiongfei: 腾讯咯
<lpy> chenxiongfei: 他果断有！
<leeeee> 老罗。。你家的龚琳娜呢
<lpy> chenxiongfei: 别听他瞎扯= =
<lpy> zenNamaste: lol~ 腾讯
<chenxiongfei> zenNamaste: 都问你什么呢？我应聘运维
 * zenNamaste 问我写没写过文件系统, 问我写没写过数据库, 我说没有, 腾讯大佬直接来一句, 那不行呀, 我们这个都是要自己写的
<imtxc> 啥
<imtxc> 啥啥啥
<jiero> leeeee:  什么？
<imtxc> 今天你们说的我咋都看不懂
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我昨天, 逮了一只刺猬!!!
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc
<imtxc> 原来 l5e 在，怪不得这么多人说话
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 好吃不
<jiero> imtxc他要培养 sonic
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 肥了再吃, 肯定好吃
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 别煮，我觉得烤起来不错
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 估计跟穿山甲一个味道
<jiero> zenNamaste: 。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 野味, 当然是烧烤了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 居然还能捡到这玩意儿
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 是啊, 在人行道上!
<imtxc> zenNamaste: no a jpeg you say a jb.
<leeeee> 有没有搞错
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 手机上有
<leeeee> 怎么一下子这么重口啦
<jiero> zenNamaste: 你确定不是周围宠物店里逃跑的
<leeeee> 你居然要吃了它
<zenNamaste> jiero: 有可能呀
<leeeee> 残忍！！
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 分你一条腿?
<imtxc> jiero, leeeee 我觉得是谁家厨房里面跑出来的
<leeeee> 不要
<chenxiongfei> zenNamaste: 腾讯有这么牛B吗
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 你不好这口儿?
<lpy> zenNamaste: 在路上 捡到 刺猬？
<chenxiongfei> zenNamaste: 我嘞个去，都要开发经验？
<zenNamaste> lpy: 是呀
<lpy> zenNamaste: 你身在 哪里？
<lpy> zenNamaste: 大兴安岭？
<leeeee> == 你养小动物是为了吃？？
<zenNamaste> lpy: 现在在公司呀
<zenNamaste> lpy: 昨晚在家, 去理发
<zenNamaste> lpy: 捡到的
<jiero> leeeee:  为了吃掉鱼而养鱼呢
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 不不然呢???
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 不然呢? 不吃为什么还要养??
 * zenNamaste 不以吃为目的的饲养, 都是耍流氓
<imtxc> leeeee: 那你打算怎么办
<imtxc> leeeee: 等生了小刺猬再吃？
<zenNamaste> bcao: ... .... ..... 换名狂魔
<bcao> zenNamaste, 没有，注册下小号。。。
<jiero> zenNamaste imtxc leeeee相当想当流氓
<leeeee> 不然你们养狗是为了长大吃它？
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 啊? 原来你喜欢吃小刺猬呀? 我那只挺大的, 好肥
<leeeee> 当然是让它自然死亡啊
<leeeee> 你们这些死宅
<leeeee> 无语
<lpy> zenNamaste: 上课。。。 不要趁我不在黑我。。。
<imtxc> leeeee: 不吃狗，所以不养
<zenNamaste> lpy: 想得美
<imtxc> lpy: 听说 amd 跪求你去上班？
<leeeee> 太可怕了。。
<zenNamaste> lpy: 昨晚我们黑蛙蛙, 黑的可开心了 我在公司里笑喷了
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 吃过狐狸吗?
<jiero> leeeee:  为了吃乌龟而养乌龟可要耐心了
<leeeee> 兔子你别被带坏了呀
<zenNamaste> jiero: 乌龟, 直接带壳烤, 很想
<zenNamaste> 香
<leeeee> 只吃过鸡鸭猪一类
<leeeee> 呜呜呜呜
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 岩烤乌龟啊
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 你竟然吃这么可爱的小猪??!!!
 * jiero 吃过的多一些，酒席上啥都有
<leeeee> 你简直就是在吓人
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 丧心病狂了吧??!!
<imtxc> leeeee: 鸭子怎么能吃！
<jiero> leeeee: 烤乳猪？
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 你练小猪都吃?!?!
<leeeee> ==
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 你也太残忍了吧?!
 * imtxc 贵圈真乱
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 受不了你
<leeeee> 拜托你们正常点行不
<leeeee> 不是烤乳猪啊 就是猪肉而已
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 猪肉不是猪身上的?
<imtxc> leeeee: 咦，你是不是还没发照片给我
<jiero> leeeee: 你无法去智利啊，到处都吃荷兰猪
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 你连猪都吃
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 猪是人类的好朋友
<leeeee> 什么照片
<leeeee> 可是我家又不养猪 我又不跟猪生活
<leeeee> 但是如果我养个宠物 是有感情的 让我吃  我做不到
<imtxc> leeeee: 你不跟人生活你就吃人家！  为了安全求一起生活。。
<jiero> leeeee imtxc 。。。
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 你跟 imtxc一起生活吗? 要不要也吃了 imtxc? 你这分明是在给吃猪肉找借口!
<leeeee> 你确定你说的浅显易懂？
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 没有借口! 吃了就是吃了! 残忍就是残忍!
<leeeee> 好好好  我残忍行了吧  你要这么认为就这么认为
<leeeee> 真是无语
<jiero> leeeee: 根据已经有了的，牺牲不属于自己的，这是人类的黑暗么？
<onlylove> leeeee: 表辩解，他们黑完了乐呵下就好
<onlylove> leeeee: 你是决计辩不过他们的
<leeeee> 贵圈的思想我无法理解
<leeeee> 果然很大差距
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于源的更改 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459205 请各位前辈给一下UK14.04的源最好改成什么。我用update的命令出现链接不上的情况，和错误。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xyq553048 — 2014-05-06 13:26
<jiero> leeeee:  逗你玩。
<jiero> leeeee:  小姑娘，有些人开玩笑会一本正经
<jiero> leeeee: 好吧，欧美式幽默都是这样。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 【求助】上网倒是可以，但是为啥ping奇高？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459208 联想K27 网卡是Intel WiFi Link 1000 路由器是TP-Link WR-2041N，配置为AR9381 8M Flash,64M RAM 可以连接路由器，正常上网 但是过不一会，ping就居高不下，经常是好几万ms，然后就上不去网
<^k^>  ─> 了 ScreenshotUbuntu.jpg 而Windows下就无此问题 ScreenshotWindows.jpg 请问这是为什么？ 求助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 原子汉 — 2014-05-06 13:32
<yunfan> ha 我的机器装起来了
<jiero1> leeeee: 好吧，欧美式幽默都是这样开玩笑会一本正经。
<leeeee> == 好吧
<jiero1> yunfan: 什么机器，控制器？
<yunfan> jiero1: brix pro
<yunfan> imtxc: 我还要他带hdmi
<imtxc> yunfan: 矫情
<yunfan> imtxc: 不是 我小机器只有hdmi 和 idi
<zenNamaste> idi 是什么?
<yunfan> 不知到
<^k^> zenNamaste: define:idi Setting standards in industrial real estate since 1989, |Industrial Developments| |International| (|IDI|) delivers unmatched expertise in Development, Investments, ...
<zenNamaste> <yunfan> imtxc: 不是 我小机器只有hdmi 和 idi   <-  不是你的机器上的?
<yunfan> zenNamaste: 我机器上的口我也不是什么都知道啊
<zenNamaste> yunfan: 哦. 干吗用的? 接显示器的?
<yunfan> 他口上写着那个名字 但是我不知到是搞毛的 只能猜是输出打屏幕
<imtxc> 啥啥啥
<zenNamaste> yunfan: 哦. 赞.
<yunfan> 嘿嘿 我现在在我的机器上用ubuntu 1204
<leeeee> 擦 真是什么人都有
<yunfan> i7-4770R + 16G ram + 240G SSD
<zenNamaste> yunfan: 土豪你好
<yunfan> zenNamaste: 也就6k 比玩mac mini便宜
<imtxc> yunfan: 友乎？
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 《 Programming_Perl》中文电子版下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459212 下载地址： http://www.400gb.com/file/64030956 统计信息: 发表于 由 fblack — 2014-05-06 13:36
<zenNamaste> yunfan: 恩, 还好, 同配置笔记本贵好多, 当然, 不是同一类的东西
<yunfan> imtxc: 昨天叫你不来 这种打哥脸的事都发生了 还友什么
<imtxc> 。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 昨天你没说你有 i7 16g ram 240g ssd 啊！
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 这种不主动把财产备案的土豪应该怎么处理
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你骂两句吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 你讨厌
<leeeee> 尼玛我遇到变态了！！
<jusss> ?
<leeeee> 兔子！！！是你们山东人啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 咦是不是骂太重了， yunfan 壕不开心了
<leeeee> 擦
<yunfan> imtxc: 啪啪啪
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 没有呀, 他还跟你提出了啪啪啪的要求了呢
<imtxc> leeeee: 变态？ 说来听听
<imtxc> leeeee: 说不定还能叫到这个频道做朋友呢
<leeeee> 给我打电话 让我卖丝袜
<leeeee> 我擦
<leeeee> 什么东西
<jusss> zenNamaste: (values 'a 'b 'c) "compiled closure" 是咋回事 scheme cl都这样
<yunfan> leeeee: 卖丝袜怎么变态了？ 我感觉你有心理疾病
<jusss> r5s5
<onlylove> imtxc_: 昨天晚饭很不错，你没去真可惜
<leeeee> 。。。好吧  男的诶
<jusss> yunfan: +10086
<leeeee> 要穿过的丝袜干嘛啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 请 @ 没有尾巴的我
<onlylove> leeeee: 收集控
<leeeee> 我只是被吓到了
<onlylove> leeeee: 确实奇葩
<imtxc> leeeee: 估计暗恋你啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 推不倒，只能先拿丝袜
<onlylove> imtxc:我很无奈，补全的话，自动补全尾巴
<palomino|working> lol imtxc
<leeeee> 真的是我心理有病么
<onlylove> 我下线在试试吧
<yunfan> leeeee: imtxc 现在卖妹汁的都有
<onlylove> leeeee: 那个男的不太正常，表搭理
<yunfan> 碰到这种情况 你应该大方的送他一条用过的丝袜
<leeeee> imtxc：不可能
<jiero1> leeeee: 哦。各种想法都有。
<jiero1> leeeee: 奇怪呢。
<leeeee> onlylove: 当然不会理他 他自己也知道匿名打电话啊  我这边显示未知
<leeeee> jiero1: 嘤嘤 恐怖
<jiero1> leeeee: 卖就是了 。。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 有那么一群人，专门收集穿过的丝袜内衣的，不过，这种人日本多一点啊……
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 百度有个新鲜原味吧...
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在可以了，刚不知道为啥，老是带上尾巴
<imtxc> 。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 百度奇葩的东西多了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 这是我第三次询问关于把ubuntu14.04安装在U盘上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459213 这几天我一直尝试吧ubuntu直接安装在U盘，我按照正常的安装程序，到选择安装位置的时候我选择U盘，然后引导器我选择安装在U盘，安装成功提示重启。然后启动不了U盘里面的系统，当
<leeeee> 卖啥 我袜子都很少穿 还穿丝袜呢
<adam8157> 大家乖
<palomino|working> lol onlylove
<adam8157> yunfan: 收到了没?
<palomino|working> 最爱的还是弱智吧 onlylove
<onlylove> adam8157: 土豪乖
 * adam8157 常年船袜
<leeeee> 当当哥
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<leeeee> 好久不贱
<adam8157> leeeee: 乖
<adam8157> freeflying: 乖
<imtxc> leeeee: ....
<palomino|working> 心情不好的时候看看弱智吧，马上快乐了
<jiero1> leeeee: 对方没要你其他内衣就不错了。。。
<jusss> adam8157: help! (values 'v 'c) 显示 compiled closure
<jiero1> palomino|working: 。。。
<imtxc> palomino|working: ..
<jusss> adam8157: 不应该返回 v cMa
<freeflying> palomino|working: LoL
<adam8157> palomino|working: 他们不知道"弱智吧"
<palomino|working> :o adam8157
<palomino|working> 损失啊
<leeeee> 别恶心我  我现在还处在惊恐之中
<yunfan> adam8157: 收到了 现在就在用这个机器呢 ssd果然是快
<yunfan> 不过有usb3了 好像也无所谓了
<adam8157> yunfan: 土壕
<jiero1> leeeee: 赶紧买防身工具
<leeeee> 兔子你收到快递一定要把快递撕掉啊
<yunfan> leeeee: 可以给他一条underwear
<yunfan> adam8157: 嘿嘿 你还想反转来黑我
<leeeee> ==
<jiero1> leeeee: 。。。
<adam8157> yunfan: 做梦都想用ssd
<yunfan> adam8157: 我半年一咬牙买的东西 在你不过是分分钟的事
<imtxc> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3023769808 刚点开看到这个，果然开心
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 老师交代我们做完考卷后要回过头去检查一遍_弱智吧吧_百度贴吧
<palomino|working> .... adam8157
<jiero1> leeeee: 突然我想到了恶心的事情，算了。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 我看你是做梦都想投资生产SSD吧
<yunfan> jiero1: 恶心你就吐出来
<palomino|working> 你看的是弱智吧吧... imtxc
<palomino|working> 多了一个吧 imtxc
<imtxc> yunfan: adam8157 不买是因为他下单的功夫浪费的钱比 ssd 价格贵多了
<jiero1> yunfan: 就是你寄给leeee你穿过的丝袜，让她卖给那家伙。。。
<jiero1> 哈哈
<palomino|working> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=%C8%F5%D6%C7 imtxc
<^k^> palomino|working: ⇪ 弱智吧_百度贴吧
<leeeee> ==
<jusss> palomino|working: 没人搭理我。。。
<palomino|working> 你说话了...? jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 说了
<palomino|working> ....看到了 jusss
<palomino|working> 被淹没了
<imtxc> 看到在楼梯间上上下下忙个不停的王老汉，老伴忍不住劝说道：“早就告诉你盖中盖和炫迈不要一起吃…” 。。。。。
<hoxily> jusss: 下午好.
<jusss> hoxily: 好
<imtxc> palomino|working: 果然开心
<palomino|working> :D
<yunfan> jiero1: 我穿过的丝袜估计要比 leeeee 的贵点
<leeeee> 土豪土豪真土豪
<leeeee> 行了吧
<leeeee> 搞不好比我还贵呢
<jiero1> yunfan:  好吧。你就送她吗
<jiero1> 相当于送钱
<jiero1> huntxu: 面鱼？
<leeeee> 无语 我才不要呢 什么啊
 * jiero1 摸摸蒸鱼
<leeeee> 送我包包什么的我就要
<leeeee> 兔子 我有一只嘴巴特别红的兔子
<leeeee> 玩偶
<leeeee> 炒鸡萌
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马壕
<onlylove> leeeee: 如果有人继续恶心你，你要他到日亚（亚马逊日本去海淘好了）
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<leeeee> 什么意思啊？
<onlylove> leeeee: 好像之前听人说过这事情
<leeeee> 不会了吧应该
<onlylove> leeeee: 岛国那种各种稀奇古怪癖好的国家，有卖穿过丝袜的
<leeeee> 哦。。。
<yunfan> leeeee: 兔子现在在哪？
<leeeee> yunfan:?
<onlylove> yunfan: 哪个兔子，l5e说的兔子有很多含义
<leeeee> 玩偶吗？
<yunfan> leeeee: 你不是说你有只兔子么
<onlylove> leeeee: 玩偶了
<leeeee> 在我寝室啊
<leeeee> 我有很多玩偶
<leeeee> 都是用来。。陪睡的。。
<yunfan> 我还以为是用来吃的
<yunfan> 还想给你推荐火锅料
<onlylove> yunfan: 今天让我改存储的cache设置，真无语了，这掐秒表的活也就到这周末了
<yunfan> onlylove: 额 这种事为毛测试做
<onlylove> yunfan: 刚才因为吃的被一堆人黑呢，你别吓l5e
<leeeee> == 吃玩偶。。今天怎么大家如此重口
<leeeee> 太颠覆了
<yunfan> 我说活兔子呢
<yunfan> 你太变态了 居然吃玩偶
 * adam8157 围观
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道，我老实说，我不知道我的职位到底是啥，qa不是qa，dev不是dev……
<leeeee> 我去
<onlylove> leeeee: 又被黑了吧
<leeeee> 我怎么了 一会说我心理有病 一会说我变态
<happyaron> freeflying: jono离职了貌似
<onlylove> happyaron: 今天土豪马居然没找你说俩进程的事情
<happyaron> lol
<leeeee> 哟 这不是亲爱的蓉蓉姐嘛
<leeeee> 好久不贱！！
<leeeee> 绅士想念！！
<leeeee> 甚是。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 这种职业定位要找成功人士指导  cc adam8157
 * adam8157 afk
 * onlylove 揪住 adam8157
<leeeee> ==
<palomino|working> 哦...俩进程哦 happyaron
<happyaron> ...
<palomino|working> 今天开机2次，所以出现过2次!
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你肿么弄得……你要天天提醒，不然aron会忘
<palomino|working> 好吧。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 害皮啊肉
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<palomino|working> lol
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我还以为好了呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 找土豪马这种免费测试多好，我这种用用ibus就很开心的才懒得测
 * palomino|working 家里用ibus
<yunfan> palomino|working: 前途不大
<onlylove> 关了cache的存储就是渣渣
<onlylove> 我估计我到离职之前是做不完三组残废存储的测试了
<bcao> onlylove, 去哪了
<chenshaoju> ZZZzzz...
<onlylove> bcao: 回文思玩
<bcao> onlylove, 那么好的地方，
<onlylove> bcao: 哪里好
<bcao> 提我向虚拟化部门的乔龙巴特问好
<onlylove> bcao: 我应该见不到他
<bcao> 开个玩笑。。。
<cherrot> onlylove: 走好
<onlylove> cherrot: 如果我真的不小心挂了，记得在贵社帮我谋个位置，我记得你说过缺个运维
<pyyy> madper
<onlylove> pyyy: 他养刺猬去了
<onlylove> pyyy: 最近不会在这出现了
<pyyy> onlylove, 。。。。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 修改/etc/network/interfaces后没法上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459215 一个不小心修改了/etc/network/interfaces这个文件，重启后出现“waiting for 60 seconds more to 。。。” 然后就不能上网了(WIFI的图标没了)。 于是我加了一句auto wlan 0，iface wlan 0 inet manual 重启有
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于源的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459216 无论我把源换成什么，在使用 sudo apt-get update 的时候都出这样的错误，请问为什么？怎么样能消掉他，还是不可能消掉。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xyq553048 — 2014-05-06 15:02
<cherrot> onlylove: 木有问题
 * adam8157 文档写完了
<onlylove> adam8157: 你居然会写文档？
<adam8157> onlylove: 和bonus相关你写不写?
<onlylove> adam8157: 哦，不得不写啊
<palomino|working> :O
<palomino|working> 必须得用心写啊
 * cherrot 坐等壕晒bonus
 * palomino|working 同等
 * cherrot 坐等被包养
 * palomino|working 同等
<palomino|working> 嗷嗷
<onlylove> cherrot: palomino|working你们两个，人adam一天20w+的，不晒bonus，你能赶上？
<cherrot> onlylove: 快分享 如何才能被壕看上并成功求包养
<onlylove> cherrot: 我不知道啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 所以我不指望被包养啊
 * onlylove 去了文思以后，怕是不能经常上irc 了
<gfrog> adam8157: 分了多少啊？
<adam8157> gfrog: 还没说呢
<onlylove> gfrog: 你知道一共多少么？adam估计至少分一半
<palomino|working> ...
<cherrot> ...
<gfrog> onlylove: 人家壕不跟我等屌丝在一个池子里分
<onlylove> gfrog: 靠，壕还有专门的壕池子？
 * cherrot 围观壕池子
<yanpenn> ^k^, what?
<^k^> yanpenn, .. 休息一下 ..  15:12
 * adam8157 谁送我个LTE-TDD手机?
<gfrog> adam8157: jd
<adam8157> gfrog: 估计很少
<onlylove> adam8157: 给你作甚
<adam8157> onlylove: 给我用
 * adam8157 快被移动2G搞哭了
<onlylove> adam8157: 你信用卡余额让我刷爆我就给你买个
<palomino|working> ... adam8157
 * palomino|working 轻抚新买的grand S II
<onlylove> adam8157: 你一定是没用过联通
<onlylove> adam8157: 看imtxc
<adam8157> onlylove: 嗯 没用过
<onlylove> adam8157: 你看imtxc都从联通转移动了
<adam8157> onlylove: 他是双卡双待
<palomino|working> 联通+移动是必须的。。不同地铁里有不同信号 -_-
 * adam8157 再忍半年 嗯嗯
<adam8157> palomino|working: 说得跟天津很多条地铁似的
<eexpress> 破马以前随身带几部手机
<palomino|working> 只要有2条就可以满足我刚才描述的情况啊。。 adam8157
<palomino|working> 最惨的1号线联通移动信号都没有 adam8157
 * adam8157 冰箱里没有Diet Coke了怎么活?
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕你要买新手机了？
<nyfair> adam8157: 老的vertu送我吧
<adam8157> nyfair: 明年, 现在买不起
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 手机只要1k多啊
<palomino|working> 难道您要买那个订制版的
<adam8157> palomino|working: 支持GSM, TD-SCDMA, LTE-TDD, WCDMA的就行
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃都喝啤酒了，装毛
<adam8157> gfrog: 眼尖
<palomino|working> 我买的Grand S II支持 adam8157
<palomino|working> 貌似还支持LTE FDD
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 真是有钱人
<gfrog> palomino|working: 我用联通手机，移动二奶机，准备电信上网卡
<palomino|working> 只要1699哦
<palomino|working> 超贱的
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 我这样的屌丝都用联想k910
<gfrog> palomino|working: 通杀地铁了
<yangning> 楼上一群土豪。。。
<bcao> adam8157, 这么有用virtu
<bcao> vertu
<palomino|working> 来天津地铁1号线 gfrog
<palomino|working> 会被杀的 gfrog
<palomino|working> 啥信号都没有
<gfrog> palomino|working: ……
<palomino|working> 话说。。。我用4g时发现，虽然速度很快，但延迟超高
<palomino|working> 打开网页时一开始得等个4-5秒才看到流量飕飕的跑
<gfrog> palomino|working: 时分缺点
<palomino|working> :-(
<gfrog> palomino|working: 期待FDD-LTE
<palomino|working> 我也期待 gfrog
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求一个源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459217 需求一个UbuntuKylin14.04的源.我的最佳服务器是http://mirrors.yun-idc.com/ubuntu 能够跟我的最佳服务器配上的源。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xyq553048 — 2014-05-06 15:28
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你可以研究下频分和时分的优势，时分的优势是，单一频率
<onlylove> palomino|working: fdd的就是上下两条信道
<onlylove> palomino|working: 所以就目前有限的频率资源来说
<palomino|working> :O
<onlylove> palomino|working: 但是你也看到了，tdd的延迟大
<palomino|working> 恩...
<palomino|working> 这延迟也忒大了。。
<eexpress> 前天我偷偷把同事手机里我的号码名称换成了“爸爸”，上课时发短信给他：孩子，赶紧回来吧，咱家中了1000万，还上鸡毛学！同事看了以后直接往外撒腿就跑，领导问他干嘛去。他头也不回地说：滚！
<onlylove> palomino|working: tdd的做法，简单点说，就是，单数秒上行，偶数秒下行
<onlylove> eexpress: 这段子你也改的太挫了，明明是同学
<palomino|working> lol onlylove
<gebjgd> eexpress, 你真lag  这么老的段子
<adam8157> eexpress: 渣e
<adam8157> palomino|working: 我不用那个牌子
<palomino|working> :-(
<nyfair> 渣e
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39416
<palomino|working> 竟然鄙视剁手兴
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | Oculus否认ZeniMax偷窃VR技术的指控
<eexpress> 额。你们都试过？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39417
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 赛门铁克想要重新发明杀毒软件
 * adam8157 49年啦 要不要留大陆啊(改用联通)
<nyfair> 说好的火箭呢
<palomino|working> 试过what
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 請問openbox怎麼禁用菜單？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459220 全部刪掉後還是會有痕跡。不然就會彈出錯誤對話框。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu701 — 2014-05-06 15:38
 * adam8157 昨晚看的端午特价机票今天看就没了 555
<eexpress> 蛋蛋你这碎碎念，得了精神衰弱症嘛
<nyfair> solidot这网站是谁资助的？
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 还是联想的手机好
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 双卡  还能破三网
<palomino|working> 我喜欢双机
<palomino|working> 因为吧...
<palomino|working> 一个没电了还有个备用的
<palomino|working> grand s II上市前说支持电信来着，结果被工信部一个条文给阉割了
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃家机场都关了，还飞啥。高铁回去算了
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<onlylove> nyfair: zdnet，标准美分
<imtxc> palomino|working: 一般没电的话不是俩一起没么
<palomino|working> 不是...先拿一个出来上网/看视频
<eexpress> 无聊了，去taobao抢购，为什么1元的货，老抢不到呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: 去西安
<gfrog> adam8157: 更加该高铁
<gfrog> adam8157: 有G车
<eexpress> 难道有专职抢购的
<nyfair> 最近真是受够了，openssl董事哭穷居然真有人信，还要去捐款
<eexpress> 捋羊毛的蛋蛋，回答
<onlylove> nyfair: 难道openssl的账户你管？
<hamo> adam8157: 人呢？我还准备来调戏一下他呢
<adam8157> hamo: 不鸡到
<adam8157> hamo: blacklist第一季终于快完了, 之后就不追了, 不受这罪
<hamo> adam8157: 21集出了？
<adam8157> hamo: .
 * hamo 赶紧去看
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> http://tv.sohu.com/20140506/n399202718.shtml
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 《黑名单》第1季第21集 - 高清正版在线观看 - 搜狐视频
<hamo> adam8157: 看呗，有啥受罪的。我觉得越来越精彩了
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛酱
<hamo> gfrog: 娃娃
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine1.7已经这么牛叉了? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459221 数年不见,刚才没什么事,就装了个wine玩玩,系统是14.04的,里面的是wine1.6的,直接装上没做任何配置. 用winetricks装了个wmp10,装了个directx9...都能正常安装,无聊啊... 最后突发奇想,用winetricks装了个IE8,一次成功,再下了
<hamo> adam8157: 靠，没字幕啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃端午去废都？
<gfrog> adam8157: 回母校参拜么？ lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 参加同学婚礼
<gfrog> adam8157: 然后回母校参拜？
<adam8157> gfrog: 时间不一定够啊
<gfrog> adam8157: wf废都几天
<adam8157> gfrog: 下半年要去趟四川和东南亚
<gfrog> adam8157: 下半年想去趟hk cc freeflying
 * adam8157 哈立德餐厅手抓饭赛高
 * hamo why cc freeflying ?
<freeflying> gfrog: 香港没意思
<gfrog> hamo: 球壕赞助
<freeflying> gfrog: 花这钱太不值得了
<hamo> gfrog: 你跟土豪一起去啊？
<gfrog> freeflying: 那湾湾？
<freeflying> gfrog: 更没意思
<gfrog> freeflying: 我的香港通行证快到期了，准备用掉
<gfrog> freeflying: 那霓虹？
 * hamo 求代购
<gfrog> freeflying: 棒国？
<freeflying> gfrog: 可以
<freeflying> gfrog: 棒子国我没去过
<gfrog> freeflying: 可惜错过樱花季了，不然爽翻啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 棒国似乎也就首尔周边好玩点
<freeflying> gfrog: 秋天去也很好
<freeflying> gfrog: 霓虹好歹有点历史
<gfrog> freeflying: 参观古建筑呗？
 * hamo 求代购啊
<freeflying> gfrog: facility也好
<gfrog> freeflying: 亚洲还有好玩儿的地方嘛？ 壕大大
<freeflying> gfrog: 土耳其
<gfrog> freeflying: 好远 =.=
<freeflying> gfrog: 据说新疆也很好
 * hamo 伊斯兰国家赛高
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃东南亚要去哪？ 泰国？
<gfrog> hamo: 忘了乃是穆斯林
<gfrog> hamo: 找时间新疆走起？
<adam8157> gfrog: 一般是
<freeflying> gfrog: 泰国，柬埔寨，越南，这些都不错
<hamo> adam8157: 去看人妖？
<hamo> gfrog: 太远了...
<freeflying> gfrog: 新疆可以自驾
<adam8157> hamo: 你不算了吧 所以我才敢开你玩笑
<gfrog> hamo: 远毛儿，灰很快
<hamo> adam8157: 我当然算穆斯林啊
<adam8157> hamo: 你就当我信了吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 自驾去新疆还是到那自驾玩儿啊，帝都自驾过去3kkm+吧？
 * hamo =,=
<freeflying> gfrog: 到那边自驾
<freeflying> gfrog: 乃今年不是要带媳妇去日不落吗，这又要去hk, 看来老板给加了不少薪水啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 马来菲律宾坡国肿么样？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 太多依赖怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459223 我安装一个软件，但是有太多的包依赖，如何处理，没用的东西一大堆，真烦 Code: sudo apt-get  install nagios-nrpe-server The following extra packages will be installed:   libcap2 libnet-snmp-perl libpq5 libradius1 libtalloc2 libtdb1 libwbclien
<^k^>  ─> t0 nagios-plugins        nagios-plugins-basic nagios-plugins-standard samba-common samba-common-bin smbclient snmp        whois Suggested packages:   libcrypt-des-perl libd …
<freeflying> hamo: 听说蛤蟆要去布达佩斯啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 加毛，我是通行证到期了才想去的
<hamo> gfrog: 土豪你都要去哪啊？这么多国家
<gfrog> freeflying: 要是木钱就不去了。
<freeflying> gfrog: 菲律宾没靠谱航空公司去，不去
<hamo> freeflying: 细啊细啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 马来没啥兴趣
<gfrog> hamo: 乃去不大赔死？
<gfrog> freeflying: 坡国那也没啥玩的了，巴掌大一个地儿，lol
<gfrog> hamo: 我是地图炮
<hamo> gfrog: 我去胸牙利
<freeflying> gfrog: 新加坡确实不咋地
<gfrog> hamo: 准备带个胸大妞回来么？
<freeflying> gfrog: 你要是堵假，首选泰国
<freeflying> gfrog: 还有很多潜水的地
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大对泰国评价很高呢。lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 性价比高啊
<hamo> gfrog: 不，牙刷 牙缸，你懂得
<gfrog> freeflying: 这是真的……
<freeflying> gfrog: 我要是有钱也愿意去加勒比海啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 或者塞舌尔这些地
<gfrog> hamo: 难道乃们是去今年那个神马电子展？
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<adam8157> hamo: 未经事的少年瞎说啊
<hamo> gfrog: 不是啦，就是 sprint
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕很有经验的样子呢
<hamo> adam8157: 你试过？
<gfrog> hamo: 壕
<freeflying> hamo: 贵司的sprint不用share room, 你不用担心肥皂掉了
<adam8157> 不知道你们在说什么
 * hamo 我咋也看不懂了呢
<imtxc> 我那全看不懂啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不列颠所有的东西都真tnnd贵啊。全部乘10的节奏
<freeflying> hamo: 记得一定要带个定焦的广角，尤其你头一回去欧洲
<freeflying> gfrog: 其实你的收入不比他们低多少
<hamo> freeflying: 我本来是准备就带个手机去的...
 * gfrog 哦，对，应该先收个相机……
<hamo> freeflying: 没有相机啊
 * imtxc 出相机
<gfrog> freeflying: 好贵。机票够吓人。加上税费要人命
<freeflying> gfrog: 伦敦眼8点关，记得快晚上去坐一下，感觉非常好
<gfrog> freeflying: roger
<gfrog> imtxc: 这就要出了？
<imtxc> gfrog: lol
<freeflying> hamo: 收个好点的相机先
<imtxc> hamo: 要去欧洲了？
 * gfrog 收个奶6或者黑卡去
<hamo> imtxc: 可能要去
<hamo> freeflying: 靠，内陆国家啊，我还以为有海看呢
<freeflying> hamo: 你们这回住哪个酒店
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大有机会过去hk那边么？
<hamo> freeflying: 不知道啊。。。有人给定
<imtxc> hamo: 人生赢家啊
<freeflying> hamo: 靠，不过那皇宫太漂亮了，还要带脚架，一定要晚上去看
<freeflying> hamo: 要是上次的酒店，记得酒店出门左拐就有间stripper bar
 * hamo 我本来准备去看黑海或地中海的...
<gfrog> hamo: 出去再买相机撒，出申根区还有退税。lol
<hamo> freeflying: stripper bar 这是啥？
 * adam8157 求去欧美
<freeflying> gfrog: 你这是坑他，欧洲买东西再退税也是贵
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<adam8157> hamo: 装
 * hamo 真不知道啊
<adam8157> hamo: 哦, 你一定是小纯洁
<gfrog> hamo: 贵team都去么？
<hamo> gfrog: part of
<freeflying> hamo: 乃可以选海航直飞维也纳，然后维也纳火车到布达佩斯
<hamo> freeflying: 机票也是别人定
<freeflying> hamo: 其实布达佩斯是两个地
<hamo> freeflying: 有海看么？
<freeflying> hamo: 让juting给你选个海航到维也纳的
<adam8157> freeflying: 一条河而已嘛
<freeflying> hamo: 海你妹啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 换agent了 没juting
 * hamo 我要看海啊
<freeflying> hamo: 符合贵司的policy
 * adam8157 表示看海看腻了
<freeflying> adam8157: lol
<hamo> adam8157: 欧洲的海不一样把
<hamo> adam8157: 有裸晒的
<freeflying> hamo: 你丫张家口不也能看到
<adam8157> hamo: 匈牙利妥妥的没有
<imtxc> hamo: 秦皇岛啊
<hamo> freeflying: 张家口哪有海，妥妥的内陆城市啊
<adam8157> hamo: 那么多穆斯林
<gfrog> freeflying: 一个是布达，一个是佩斯？
<freeflying> hamo: 匈牙利虽然是申根国，不过不是欧元区，乃乖乖的先换好福林
<hamo> imtxc: 秦皇岛脏死了
<freeflying> gfrog: 对
<gfrog> freeflying: 一个是世茂，一个是佩斯
<freeflying> gfrog: 一个世贸，一个天阶
<hamo> freeflying: 乃去过？
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> hamo: 废话
<hamo> freeflying: 有银联么？
<freeflying> hamo: 没去过我知道隔壁有个strip bar
 * hamo strip bar 究竟是什么啊！
<freeflying> hamo: 不靠谱，而且这些国家穷国你最好少刷信用卡
<adam8157> hamo: 尼码连stripper都不知道, 真装纯
<adam8157> hamo: 也可能是英语差
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> g stripper
<adam8157> hamo: 整张全币卡, 鳌拜什么的
<freeflying> gfrog: 今天才想起来跟老板说去ODS, 太晚了
<^k^> imtxc: stripper A |stripper| is a professional erotic dancer who performs a contemporary form of striptease at strip club establishments, public exhibitions, and private ...
 * hamo 好吧，明白了
 * hamo 你们懂的太多了
<freeflying> adam8157: 这些地方的问题是盗刷很猖獗
<adam8157> freeflying: 用完就销
<hamo> freeflying: 我准备用完了回来就销
<adam8157> hamo: 握手
<freeflying> 无节操
<adam8157> hamo: 搞个emv也行
<hamo> adam8157: 我有中行EMV
<adam8157> hamo: 卧槽, 怎么办的?
<hamo> adam8157: 没怎么办啊，额度低的要死
<zhpeng> 老子忙完了
<adam8157> hamo: 白金?
<zhpeng> 劳资累死了
<imtxc> 高大上啊，我端午去趟张家口得了
<zhpeng> 蛋蛋
<hamo> adam8157: 金
<hamo> adam8157: 终免
<huntxu> hamo: 黑猫
<adam8157> zhpeng: 兽医
<hamo> huntxu: 忽忽
<adam8157> hamo: 等15年, 嗯嗯
<imtxc> adam8157: 你不去么
<adam8157> imtxc: level不够
<adam8157> imtxc: 他们组就他一个去
<hamo> adam8157: 何苦...终免啊...到期换卡都不怕
<imtxc> hamo: 黑毛儿 level 好高
<hamo> imtxc: 你听他胡说
<huntxu> hamo: 布达佩斯啊
<hamo> huntxu: 还没说一定去呢
<huntxu> hamo: 比我没机会的好
<freeflying> hamo: https://plus.google.com/photos?pid=5625156239692820018&oid=111702816719386284707
<^k^> ⇪ t: Google+
<freeflying> hamo: https://plus.google.com/photos?pid=5625156501577028226&oid=111702816719386284707
<^k^> ⇪ t: Google+
<hamo> freeflying: 你上次去的照片？
<hamo> freeflying: 看着不错啊
<imtxc> hamo: 最近好穷，有木有啥靠谱 tx 的路子了 -_-
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕, 带我去欧美
<hamo> freeflying: 我拿EMV去不怕吧？
<sjd_zeus> 这谁呀，这么丑还出来吓人
<hamo> imtxc: tx啊，我好就没t了
<freeflying> adam8157: 我自己都没机会去了
<imtxc> hamo: cft 那路子挂了
<hamo> imtxc: 双人游呢？
<imtxc> hamo: 早挂了
<hamo> imtxc: 双人也挂了...cp呢？
<imtxc> hamo: 代付已经不支持信用卡了
<imtxc> cp 从来没试过
<adam8157> cp是啥?
<hamo> imtxc: 去试试啊...搞大点一次就搞出来了
<freeflying> hamo: https://plus.google.com/photos?pid=5625168973981566018&oid=111702816719386284707
<^k^> ⇪ t: Google+
<imtxc> hamo: 大了出不来就蛋疼了
<^k^> adam8157: define:cp Our Customers' new winter tires. Long haul transport doesn't have to be a long road this winter. At |CP|, we know our customers want a service that provides the ...
<freeflying> hamo: 看我那时比你还胖
<hamo> freeflying: 老外吃香菜不？
<freeflying> hamo: https://plus.google.com/photos?pid=5346004446102144850&oid=102604997538386931259
<^k^> ⇪ t: Google+
 * hamo 一直想问
<freeflying> hamo: 中国人吃香菜吗
<hamo> freeflying: 吃啊，你肯定就吃
<adam8157> palomino|working: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9b96eea9jw1eg4jzmjfw6j20dp084gmg.jpg
<adam8157> palomino|working: 这个只有你懂
<palomino|working> ... adam8157
<palomino|working> jb黑到处有
<hamo> ...
 * hamo 你们在说什么
<hamo> palomino|working: 破马你是JB粉啊？
<adam8157> hamo: 估计没人粉JB
<palomino|working> 显然不是 hamo
<palomino|working> jb必须死啊
<freeflying> hamo: 我们家我老婆就不吃，所以你这问题很不科学
<hamo> freeflying: 好吧，换个问法...老外会有往菜里加香菜的习惯么？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你这么急出相机？
<hamo> freeflying: 我听说香芹比较多
<onlylove> imtxc: 这才多久
<zenNamaste> hamo: ...
<iMadper> hamo: ..
<freeflying> hamo: 中国人有往菜里加香菜的习惯吗
<onlylove> freeflying: 不一样的地方不一样
<freeflying> hamo: 中国人吃饺子吗
<hamo> freeflying: 有啊...不要太多啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 去年火车站那边有个买煎饼的，会问你吃不吃香菜
<palomino|working> 有种烹调方法叫芫爆
<onlylove> freeflying: 提问，日本人吃饺子吗？韩国人吃吗？美国人吃吗？外国人吃吗？
<freeflying> onlylove: 蛤蟆的问题本身很搞
 * hamo 好吧...
<adam8157> iMadper: hamo 刚才还在召唤你
<onlylove> happyaron: 靠你这什么破问题
<onlylove> happyaron: 错了，给hamod
<iMadper> adam8157: 谁? hamo ? 不认识
<adam8157> freeflying: 你又欺负小孩
<freeflying> adam8157: 有码
<onlylove> hamo: 你这问题约等于问，人吃香菜吗？
 * hamo 谁知道我不要香菜怎么用英语说啊？
<iMadper> no 香菜
<palomino|working> 赞
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove> hamo: no 香菜
<adam8157> hamo: no 香菜
<freeflying> hamo: no zuo no die
 * hamo 哎，你们啊...
<nyfair> 哇，呱呱好久不见
<FredYuan> 香菜是什么
<palomino|working> 就是芫荽
<nyfair> 香菜 姚明 金馆长，合称颜艺三巨头
<palomino|working> ....
<hamo> ...
<onlylove> hamo: no coriander
<nyfair> 兵库北的笑容
<onlylove> hamo: 记得要加plz
 * hamo 我看老外的美食视频，加香菜的太少了...
 * hamo 应该是没有加香菜的...
<adam8157> hamo: "呵呵"
<nyfair> hamo: "呵呵"
 * hamo 哎，穷孩子没出过国啊...台湾不算...
<palomino|working> 香菜又名芫荽，因为香气浓郁，在中重用香料的东南亚菜中被大量运用。
<FredYuan> 吃火锅时候用的那个么
<adam8157> A genetic variant near olfactory receptor genes influences cilantro preference
<adam8157> Nicholas Eriksson, Shirley Wu, Chuong B. Do, Amy K. Kiefer, Joyce Y. Tung, Joanna L.
<palomino|working> 我唯独吃火锅时不吃它...
<adam8157> 研究称亚洲人不喜欢香菜的比例更高
 * iMadper 香菜挺好的呀
<adam8157> palomino|working: 火锅涮过香菜吃, 那次有hamo好像
<palomino|working> :O
<palomino|working> hamo岂不是很郁闷
 * hamo 香菜去死去死团！
<freeflying> hamo: 蛤蟆乖
<palomino|working> 芫爆里脊我就爱吃...
<adam8157> 一般认为芫荽从欧洲西南部的地中海边起源。有人认为埃及人在公元前5000年就开始用了芫荽。圣经中出埃及記16章31節用芫荽籽來描述吗哪的形狀，显见芫荽籽乃是当时常见食品。芫荽在1670年传入美洲，是欧洲移民最早种的香料之一。
<adam8157> hamo: 基因缺陷 http://www.guokr.com/question/350750/
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 为什么有的人会特别讨厌吃香菜？ | 问答 | 果壳网 科技有意思
<iMadper> adam8157: 牛当当这都知道
<FredYuan> 香菜吃了杀精
<palomino|working> 我恨香菜网....
 * imtxc 牛肉面里面的香菜才好吃
<freeflying> hamo: 走上喝得牛肉粥里加点香菜可香了
<gfrog> adam8157: readline删掉光标到行尾是啥快捷键？
 * hamo 呃呃呃呃呃呃呃呃
<adam8157> gfrog: c-k
<gfrog> adam8157: 行头呢？ c-u？
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<ggarlic> 凉拌香菜好吃
<iMadper> hamo: 难道你们家烧茄子的时候不放香菜+蒜末?
<hamo> iMadper: 必然都不放啊...
<iMadper> hamo: .. .. .. .. .. .. ..
<hamo> iMadper: 从没放过啊
<palomino|working> ...
<adam8157> hamo: 肉末茄子也不放?
 * palomino|working 不吃茄子
<iMadper> hamo: 你可以成立一个宗教, 教规规定不能吃香菜, 这样别人问你为什么不吃香菜, 你就可以高大上的回答: 因为宗教原因
<iMadper> hamo: 这样你就是一个多宗教多信仰的牛蛤蟆了
<adam8157> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2632531474
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 要是有人创个不吃香菜韭菜的宗教就好了。_连江一中吧_百度贴吧
 * hamo 我相信你们身边一定有人不吃香菜
<adam8157> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/44846121/
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 说真的，我们来创一个不吃葱的宗教吧！
<adam8157> http://www.deyi.com/thread-4437716-1-1.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 有一种宗教叫做<不吃葱花教>，哈哈哈！得意有木有不吃葱花的，理由是什么？ - 生活杂谈 - 得意生活-武汉生活消费社区
<iMadper> hamo: 有
<iMadper> hamo: 每次都麻辣香锅都挑出来
<linyu> hello,各位大神所在公司有没有暑期招实习生的计划啊～
<qiao> iMadper: 中二病
<ggarlic> 佛教就不吃葱啊。。。
 * imtxc 不是青蛙蛤蟆教
 * imtxc 不吃
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 牛蛙呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 除了 hamo 剩下的都是 "不是蛤蟆教"的
 * palomino|working 指指 gfrog 
<adam8157> ggarlic: huh?
<adam8157> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/130565376.html
<gfrog> palomino|working: hum?
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 佛教为什么不宜吃葱蒜？_百度知道
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<palomino|working> 有人要成立"不是青蛙蛤蟆教" gfrog
<adam8157> 三，葱、蒜、韭、洋葱、兴渠这五辛生食增恚，熟食发淫，也就是说生吃容易使人脾气暴燥，熟食增强人性欲，容易引起人的欲望。
<hamo> adam8157: 牛，啥都懂
<palomino|working> 兴渠是啥。。
<palomino|working> 熟食增强人性欲 O_O
<adam8157> palomino|working: 兴渠是一种印度香料，又名阿魏，中国不常见。
<palomino|working> 哦。。。
 * adam8157 P姐跟我说的吃葱的事情果然是有道理的
<palomino|working> 怎么办，回家拿葱姜炒韭菜+洋葱去?
<palomino|working> “五辛”就是五种带有辛味的蔬菜，即大蒜、葱、蒜苗（小蒜）、韭菜、兴渠
<palomino|working> 没有洋葱- -
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<palomino|working> 不过更好，正好不爱吃洋葱爱吃蒜苗
<palomino|working> muhahaha
<adam8157> 看来洋葱没效果啊, 不过好奇佛们怎么得来的经验....
<hamo> adam8157: 你可以试试禁欲10年，完了吃啥都增强性欲
<freeflying> adam8157: 蛋蛋还在纠结蛤蟆的问题？
<palomino|working> 佛陀年轻时可能吃过..
<adam8157> freeflying: 我不纠结
<freeflying> hamo: 你不坑他吗，现在增强了不是增加手的负担？
<palomino|working> lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 你才手
<adam8157> 双手打字中
<palomino|working> ......
<freeflying> adam8157: 难道你买了电动的?
<freeflying> hamo: 赶紧去围观
<hamo> freeflying: 他估计改用充气的了
<palomino|working> 难道adam是传说中千中挑一的能autofellatio的男人...
 * palomino|working 汗...
<imtxc> 喜闻乐见啊
<palomino|working> 刚想逃走来着
 * hamo nnnnnd
<palomino|working> ....
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。
 * hamo 爽
 * hamo 干活去了...
<iMadper> ........   不好吧 ...
<palomino|working> 冤冤相报何时了
<adam8157> nnnnd 下班了, 今天不舒服
<imtxc> 不好吧，咋把我给 kick 了
 * iMadper 我自己deop自己好了, 不然一会人不小心中枪...
<freeflying> adam8157: 靠，这么早
<imtxc> freeflying: 那句话跟前面的有关系的吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 感冒了, 早上一直流鼻涕, 现在难受的很
<adam8157> freeflying: 准备回去路上喝碗羊汤
 * imtxc 饿了
<hamo> adam8157: 多加胡椒出汗
<lpy> 。。。
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 我准备在arm上跑openstack
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
 * gfrog 掉线，擦
<gfrog> freeflying adam8157 happyaron palomino|working 再拜一次土壕
<nyfair> freeflying adam8157 happyaron palomino|working 再拜一次土壕
<ggarlic> adam8157: 你刚huh？我的哪句？
<adam8157> ggarlic: 葱, 后来查了确实是
<nyfair> 难道adam是传说中千中挑一的能autofellatio的男人...
<nyfair> 这是在笑话adam矮还是夸adam柔韧性好？
<palomino|working> .... gfrog nyfair
<ggarlic> adam8157: 你没听过那个笑话么，某老大很抠门，单位食堂长期少油水，某日加班后老大大手一挥今天食堂加荤，结果吃饭的时候发现还是没肉，菜里多放了点葱花（貌似说得是姬十三
 * gfrog 土壕铛这么早就肥家了。壕的生活比不了啊
 * cherrot 土壕铛这么早就肥家了。壕的生活比不了啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 可用过docker?
<onlylove> yunfan: 没有啊，这种高大上的要问侯总啊
<yunfan> freeflying: ?
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  18:33
<onlylove> imtxc: 你今天又8点下班？
<onlylove> firefox又假死了
<onlylove> 下班
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • U盘安装ubuntu 14.04，liveCD模式都进不去，直接卡在这个界面了，何解？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459225 RT，用软碟通做的启动盘~ Unnamed QQ Screenshot20140506200628.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 gumingnh — 2014-05-06 20:07
<zenNamaste> lpy: .
<chenxiongfei> zenNamaste: 你找lpy搞机
<lpy> chenxiongfei: =_=
<lpy> zenNamaste: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=35521713276&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1106428305:6:%B4%CC%E2%AC:5b82c9cec3c3f21ba3dd3a7c13b3c6fd&ali_trackid=1_5b82c9cec3c3f21ba3dd3a7c13b3c6fd&spm=a230r.1.17.2.AYV5l5
<^k^> lpy: ⇪ 非洲迷你刺猬口粮10包特惠-淘宝网 价格:850.00
<zenNamaste> lpy: 你呀看看多少钱??!!
<lpy> 人家 进口的好嘛
<lpy> zenNamaste: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=20591195648&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1104805468:6:%B4%CC%E2%AC%C1%FD%D7%D3:188f2071fd4586458b1525fb90eb9ff3&ali_trackid=1_188f2071fd4586458b1525fb90eb9ff3&spm=a230r.1.17.6.FDsiFG
<^k^> lpy: ⇪ 达洋超大号双层兔笼子(R2-1) 超高底盆 适合豚鼠/兔子等小宠-淘宝网 价格:130.00 - 150.00
<zenNamaste> lpy: 呸, 刺猬要用木箱
<zenNamaste> lpy: 夜行动物, 怕光
<lpy> zen
<lpy> zenNamaste: =_=
<lpy> zenNamaste: 这你也懂
<zenNamaste> lp
<zenNamaste> lpy: 必须呀!
<zenNamaste> lpy: 哥很喜欢小乖的
<lpy> zenNamaste: 。。。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 直接放冰箱里面不好？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: lol~
<lpy> imtxc: lol~
<weijia> 明天要驾考，悲剧阿
<zenNamaste> 不想去考? 那就别去了
<weijia> ？？？
<freeflying> yunfan:  蛤蟆是docker的开发人员
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 【五月福利】给大家一个fcitx4.2的码表！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459226 wbpy.mb.tar.gz 这是一个我自己做的适用于ubuntu 14.04下fcitx 4.2的五笔拼音码表，特点： 1、五笔输入法只保留单字及二字词，三字以上词组一律删除（ 共计82946条 ）。 2、拼音输入只有单
<^k^>  ─> 字，没有词组（ 共计27689个单字 ）。 3、从极点五笔中取出所有标点、符号，编码与极点相同，即zz开头（ 共713符号 ）。 统计信息: 发表 …
<yunfan> freeflying: 那你把蛤蟆给喊出来啊
<freeflying> yunfan: 自己打电话给它
<yunfan> freeflying: 没他号码
<freeflying> yunfan: 找蛋蛋要
<yunfan> freeflying: 没蛋蛋号码
<imtxc> zenNamaste: http://newbbs.fengniao.com/3267113.html 这是哪里
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【图】北京难得的好天气，赶紧拍几张，各位老友上眼了-旅行摄影-蜂鸟摄影论坛
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 世界公园
<jiero> zenNamaste:  竟然都知道
<jiero> zenNamaste:  厉害
<zenNamaste> jiero: 恩, 这个比较明显
<jiero> zenNamaste:  看来真正的宅男就是我了。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 我也没去过, 但是我听说过
<leeeee> 宅男你好
<jiero> leeeee:  leeeee 今天吃了什么动物？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 赞
<jiero> leeeee:   宠物你好
<leeeee> 虾
<imtxc> leeeee: 你居然又吃宠物！！
<leeeee> 我好伤心啊 我的鞋穿着真是不舒服
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 你妹 你才吃宠物呢
<jiero> leeeee:  。做个脚的模型，然后让厂商制作
<jiero> leeeee:  宠物小虾被吃了
<leeeee> 没有啊 我那双鞋左脚不平
<leeeee> 不舒服
<jiero> leeeee:  虾波球1号和5号都进了你的肚子
<leeeee> 够了够了 讲的我也听不懂
<imtxc> leeeee: lol
<jiero> leeeee: 用鞋垫测试你的走路习惯吧。
<leeeee> im 你今天没去泡妹纸？
<leeeee> 不是走路习惯的问题 就是鞋子本身的问题
<jiero> leeeee: 因为人走路形成习惯，所以可以看脚印判别深浅从而判别是谁的行动轨迹
<jiero> leeeee: 嗯
<jiero> imtxc: 有多少妹子了
<jiero> imtxc: 我没有妹子可以泡
<imtxc> jiero: 我要是有你那那脸蛋儿，估计超过500个了
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 求瞄一眼脸蛋儿
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<jiero> leeeee: 看周恩来就行
<leeeee> 来嘛来嘛 表害羞
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> leeeee: 原来我就和周恩来比
<leeeee> 来看看啊
<leeeee> 我看像不像
<imtxc> jiero: 好吧，要真跟他一样，估计千人斩很容易
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<leeeee> 快啊 兔子
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。没可能的，不像一点都不像
<jiero> imtxc leeeee 要看鬼照片么？
<imtxc> 不看
 * imtxc 碎觉去
<leeeee> 。。
<leeeee> 咱们能别小气么
<leeeee> 嗯？
<jiero> leeeee: 鬼照片来了
<leeeee> ？
<jiero> leeeee: 我自己标识性的照片方式  http://imagebin.org/309363
<jiero> leeeee:  绝对是鬼吧
<yunfan> 终于碰到有人对我公司搞ddos了
<yunfan> imtxc: 你可以找欣赏你的
<leeeee> 靠！！！
<leeeee> 吓死我了
<leeeee> 就不能来张正常的呀
<leeeee> 晕
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助如何利用无线网卡建立ap热点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459230 由于没有办法插网线只能使用笔记本连wifi，在win中可以通过添加虚拟网卡再和无线网卡桥接那种方式搞定。 通过图形界面建立的adhoc网络一旦连接，就会挤掉原本连接的外网。但建立的
<^k^>  ─> adhoc却无法连接外网。 目前linux中搞了hostapd和bridge utils，如何像win中那样建立那种桥接的网络呢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 i19870503 — 2014-05 …
<yunfan> 要看我的不
 * jiero 摸摸 leeeee 脑袋
<leeeee> 来啊
<yunfan> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/62ec3a78jw1efwkum1jbzj20dc0hsgmg.jpg  这是我上周在家拍的
<leeeee>  哈哈哈哈
<leeeee> 马克思
 * pity 干！好多修改还未提交，不小心用了个 git reset --hard 所有修改都不见了……
<leeeee> 你的胡子也太有个性了吧
<yunfan> 呵呵
<yunfan> pity: 这么复杂的参数你都能不小心用？
<zenNamaste> 自动补全出来的参数吗?
<pity> yunfan: 我以为是撤消上一次 commit 呢，结果所有未提交的修改都不见了
<jiero> leeeee: 我这么丑，不能给你看
<pity> yunfan: 还有救么？
<leeeee> 没啊 感觉不丑啊 正常应该挺帅的
<leeeee> 不过 你不是一向很傲娇很自信么
<macint0sh> gebjgd: Zzz
<leeeee> 干嘛要自黑
<moonk> 测试
<^k^> moonk:点点点.  22:22
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 靠
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 不老老实实的聊irc
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 干嘛学我去玩qq
<macint0sh> gebjgd: 我一般都在qq上吹牛
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> yunfan: 变得这么可爱了啊。。。
<macint0sh> 有问题了才上来问问
 * jiero 摸摸 yunfan
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 哈哈
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 一样
<jiero> yunfan: 竟然镜像。。。没诚意啊
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 我是手机上irc别扭
<gebjgd> 这帮孙子还不经常发言
<gebjgd> 无聊
<leeeee> 兔子你都没微信么 我今天还问jusss你的微信多少呢
<macint0sh> 我手机上irc怕被老外扫
<jiero> leeeee: 我一点都没自信啊，那么多比我漂亮的。
<leeeee> ==
<yunfan> jiero: 什么镜像？
<leeeee> 孩子 你是男是女你皂么？
<macint0sh> gebjgd: 上次有老外说在中国 发现我用的移动
<leeeee> 要比漂亮做什么
<leeeee> 再说了
<leeeee> 外表一斤多少钱啊
<yunfan> 回家
<leeeee> 母亲节要到了
<leeeee> 给老妈买点什么好啊
<jiero> leeeee: 算了。我的样子不看也罢。。。
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 笨  cloak
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 去freenode要
<jiero> gebjgd: 你还有问题?
<macint0sh> gebjgd: 我不懂
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 能隐藏ip
<macint0sh> gebjgd: 我去查一下
<macint0sh> gebjgd: 好的
<leeeee> 兔子 你怎么了？
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 去#freenode要
<leeeee> 不就是表白被拒么
<leeeee> 坚强一点
<leeeee> 兔子 你去听听孙燕姿的新歌 天使的指纹
<jiero> yunfan: 字左右颠倒？
<jiero>  leeeee 300块
<leeeee> ？？
<jiero> leeeee: 噢。其实，不是，而是发现我根本就不能说话。
<jiero> leeeee: 我表白说实在即兴的
 * jiero 太恶心了，自己觉得，这么折腾
<leeeee> 没啊 你挺能讲的啊 在这里
<macint0sh> gebjgd: 好像得等一会
<leeeee> 怎么折腾了
<Saigut> 对lfs感兴趣的朋友可以来#lfs.zh频道哦，新建的
<jiero> leeeee: 不能说话的意思是她会躲开我。
<jiero> leeeee: 再也回不到她坐在我身边说话的情况了
<leeeee> 好吧 节哀
<leeeee> 可能被你吓到了
<leeeee> 没事
<leeeee> 慢慢来吧
<leeeee> 这IT女还挺可爱的
<leeeee> 小伙子眼光不错
<jiero> leeeee: 啥？
<jiero> leeeee 什么IT女
<leeeee> 不是你同事/
<leeeee> ?
 * pity 不小心执行了 git reset --hard 把未提交的内容也干掉了，还有办法挽救么？
<jiero> leeeee: 怎么说是IT女呢。。。
<leeeee> 好吧 对不起！！！
<leeeee> what a pity
<pity> leeeee: ....
<leeeee> 请坚强！！！加油
<jiero> leeeee: lol 我很坚强，只是讨厌经常有各种遗憾
<leeeee> 我让pity 坚强
<jiero> leeeee:  看过 tears of steel 我才注意到英文 passion
<leeeee> 呵呵
<jiero> leeeee: 不能随意的放跑，有时候宁可放任
<freeflying> imtxc: 刚刚赤足跑了5km
<pity> leeeee: 光坚强也没用啊，还好是 vimwiki 里的一些 tips，之前转过一部分 html，只能手动先抄下来了
<leeeee> 呵呵 我知道啊 该追的时候就勇敢去追
<leeeee>  你已经做到了
<leeeee> 只是结果不是你预料或是期望的
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 等一会儿之后重新登录就好了
<leeeee> 那也没办法
<leeeee> 毕竟恋爱这事的两个人
<leeeee> 对吧
<macint0sh> gebjgd: 有什么直观的变化吗？
<leeeee> 你为什么觉得遗憾呢？你自己已经做了该做的呀
<jiero> leeeee: 我。。。根本分不清恋爱和喜欢的差异
<jiero> leeeee: 我只是喜欢和她在一起。
<leeeee> 对啊 你喜欢跟她在一起 然后就想恋爱才表白的呀
<gebjgd> 看不到你的ip
<jiero> leeeee: 。不是。。。是因为不能见面，所以想出馊主意
<leeeee> 只不过她可能跟你不在一个点上 所以被你这种越界情感吓跑了
<leeeee> 或者其实她并不反感你 只是在适应这种变化
<leeeee> 不能见面？
<leeeee> 太绕了
<gebjgd> leeeee, jiero 恋爱频道了？
<jiero> gebjgd:  。算不算？
<leeeee> 是他  他出现感情问题
<leeeee> 需要开导
<jiero> leeeee: 到底算是情感问题不？
<jiero> lol
<leeeee> 否则这孩子以后都会不开啊
<leeeee> 当然算啊
 * jiero 搞不懂。
<leeeee> 你都因为那个女生不自信了
<leeeee> 太可怕
<jiero> leeeee:  哦哦，我本来就不自信啊。。。。。。。。
<leeeee> 怎么可能
<leeeee> 你在这个频道很自信啊
<leeeee> 算了 我救不了你
<jiero> leeeee: 好吧，追一个和我类似性格的孩子确实难以匹配。
<leeeee> 你自己疗伤吧
<jiero> leeeee: 嗯。
<abc-phone> jiero, 你也失恋了？
<jiero> abc-phone: 嗯
<jiero> abc-phone: 根本不算失恋哈。
<jiero> abc-phone: 就当根本没开始
<abc-phone> jiero, 握爪…我分了5天了
<jiero> abc-phone:  握握
<abc-phone> jiero, 没事，其实想想，以前没有这个人过得也很好，痛苦是肯定的
<abc-phone> 不如改变一下自己，准备迎接真正适合你的人
<jiero> abc-phone:   噢。我 不会做此设想，因为她就和我隔着很短距离
<jiero> abc-phone: 仍然是。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 白天就在我身后
<abc-phone> …悲伤的故事…
<abc-phone> 努力继续追！
<jiero> 情况是，我最希望的是当亲密的朋友。
<abc-phone> jiero, 啊！？什么意思？
<jiero> abc-phone: 我根本不是真心去恋爱——我分别不出
<abc-phone> jiero, 不想当她男朋友吗？
<jiero> 喜欢和恋爱的差异，我根本没有感觉
<jiero> abc-phone: 噢。有什么差别呢？
<macint0sh> gebjgd: 我等会试试看
<abc-phone> jiero, 恋爱的感觉是一种特殊喜欢，当你发现她的缺点变得很可爱的时候这大概就是爱上了吧
<abc-phone> 。。。
<jiero> abc-phone: 。。。已经是特殊的喜欢了。但是仍然分别不出。
<leeeee> 给abc点个赞！！！
<abc-phone> 我也说不太清楚，查一查恋爱网站吧，也许会有些帮助
<leeeee> 他分不清楚就对了
<abc-phone> leeeee, wow～谢谢美女～
<leeeee> 喜欢这事谁能说清楚啊
<leeeee> 不谢不谢
<abc-phone> leeeee, 哈哈
<jiero> 就是特别希望看她眼睛里有什么观察她举动，听到她的声音。。。
<jiero> 从感官来说。。。
<leeeee> 你就别在我们面前表达你的感受了
<leeeee> 就是喜欢喜欢喜欢啦
<leeeee> 我都分手不知道多少天了
<leeeee> 楼上那位还居然算日子
<leeeee> 5天。。估计还是放不下
<abc-phone> leeeee, 。。可不吗？还有一个月高考
<abc-phone> 好伤心啊
<abc-phone> 哭了两天
<leeeee> == 天啦
<leeeee> 你早恋！！！
<leeeee> 别哭了
<leeeee> 我分手根本没哭
<leeeee> 因为我甩的他！哈哈哈哈
<abc-phone> leeeee, 这也早恋。。
<abc-phone> leeeee, 我是被甩的。。55555
<leeeee> 你哭当然被甩的啊 脚趾头都猜得到！
<leeeee> 当然啊
<leeeee> 我高中那会
<leeeee> 才没有早恋呢
<leeeee> 可乖可乖了
<abc-phone> leeeee, 你喜欢什么样的男生呢？
<abc-phone> leeeee, 。。。
<leeeee> 阳光 体贴
<leeeee> OK了
<leeeee> 没有什么要求
<leeeee> 再说了 喜欢这事 当你遇到对的人 就木有标准了
<abc-phone> leeeee, 身高174的不会介意什么的
<abc-phone> 是不是太矮了
<leeeee> 我靠 我已经二十好几了
<leeeee> 除非你喜欢的妹纸170
<leeeee> 我觉得没什么
<abc-phone> 。。。168
<leeeee> 我同学160，男友170了也有好几对啊
<leeeee> 身高不是问题
<leeeee> 谈的时候就知道你这么高
<leeeee> 如果因为这个分手 那么身高就是借口
<leeeee> 别太在意啦
<leeeee> 好好备考
<abc-phone> leeeee, 不是因为这个，她分手前对我说单纯对一个人好这不是爱，不太懂
<abc-phone> leeeee, 恩
<leeeee> 搞不好你的妹纸会回心转意的
<leeeee> 你妹纸学什么的
<leeeee> 我也不懂
<leeeee> 这是什么意思
<abc-phone> leeeee, 理，和我一样
<abc-phone> 宁愿相信她是压力太大
<leeeee> 嗯 有可能
<abc-phone> 不管了，暑假再追回来！碎叫
<leeeee> 嗯 加油！！
<abc-phone> leeeee, 谢谢啦
<abc-phone> 晚安
<leeeee> 晚安！！
<leeeee> 召唤兔子！！
<yaguang> 那是因为妹子觉得 你不了解她想要的
<macint0sh> 我突然感觉哪里不对？
<leeeee> ==
<macint0sh> ge
<macint0sh> gebjgd:我是不是已经可以了？
<MeaCu1pa> .
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 对
<macint0sh> gebjgd: 怎么看出来的？
<macint0sh> 不显示ip？
<macint0sh> gebjgd: [gebjgd] hobana.freenode.net :Bucharest, RO
<macint0sh> 我猜是第一行
<macint0sh> ~gebjgd@unaffiliated/gebjgd
<gebjgd> macint0sh (~macint0sh@unaffiliated/macint0sh)
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 看到了么
<macint0sh> gebjgd: 看到了
<MeaCu1pa> 啧啧，公司没有bzr, 好累，折腾了一会儿git觉得烦死了，结果百无聊赖之际发现了hg...
<macint0sh> gebjgd: 这个很有用 谢谢了
<macint0sh> gebjgd: 睡觉了晚安
<macint0sh> 各位晚安
<gebjgd> 安
<happyaron> gfrog: 土豪
<ssf1> :)
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 默认显卡驱动挂起或休眠后死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459239 14.04 使用默认显卡驱动， 每次睡眠或者挂起之后唤醒，只有鼠标能动，无法输入密码。10秒之后鼠标也不能动了，然后只能长按电源强行断电。 其实13.10也有这个问题，之前版本有没有忘记了。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-07
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2nOeIEmY3AAFG-zfHAwwAALrEwF_XscAAUcT754.jpg 我终于穿新鞋了
 * hoxily morning all
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 有谁在ubuntu14.04上成功安装深度音乐的，分享一下！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459241 总是装不上去，要装的依赖太多，原来13.10可以装的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiangjing8888 — 2014-05-07 9:03
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu14.04问题多多！！我想重新安装Ubuntu 14.04怎么做？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459242 现在安装的Ubuntu14.04问题太多了，安装的ccsm精彩不在侧边栏；输入法总是莫名其妙的切换不出来；更新系统提示磁盘空间不够。。。问题多多！！ 怎么干净的重新安装？以前的数
<^k^>  ─> 据都不要了，就是格式化安装那种！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 soulmate — 2014-05-07 9:04
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 论坛的朋友们看看我的分区是不是有问题？怎么感觉Ubuntu14.04卡卡的！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459243 我的分区是这样 总共20G /BOOT 100M （因为安装的win8.1+Ubuntu双系统） / 5000M SWAP （因为内存是4G的，所以没分） /HOME 剩余的都是/home的 统计信息: 发表于 由 soulmate —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-05-07 9:11
<sjd_zeus> ls
<sjd_zeus> 各位早上好
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕基娃
 * pity git 能只对比一个大文件里几行文件的修改么？
<gfrog> happyaron: hah?
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大
<caleb-> pity: 这和 git 没关系吧
<huntxu> pity: 我猜你是要git add -i
<pity> huntxu: git add -i 是手动拆分提交，我是想对比某个文件里一个段落有过几次改动
<pity> caleb-: 有
<huntxu> pity: 你diff的时候跳到那行不行嘛？
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<gfrog> pity: 你想看几次改动，还是某部分改了啥？
<pity> huntxu: gfrog 我想知道那一段被改了几次？和每次修改的对比
<gfrog> pity: git blame
<gfrog> pity: 然后每次git show commit-id
<gfrog> pity: 这是俩问题
<huntxu> gfrog: 这不行吧
<pity> gfrog: blame 只能看最终版本
<pity> gfrog: 只是显示最终版本里某行是哪天谁改的而已
<huntxu> gfrog: 我觉得他是想要 git log -p -- FILE@start_to_end
<huntxu> 这样个奇葩的东西
<eexpress> 应该是log，然后diff
<gfrog> huntxu: 不知道，丫需求奇怪。 你这个有些情况也查不出来log。
<pity> huntxu: 直接 git log -p file 就是了
<huntxu> pity: 你不是要看某一段吗
<gfrog> pity: 那你为毛要问指定某一段文件？
<pity> gfrog: 因为那段出现 bug 的可能最大
<huntxu> 而且某一段也可能不准，因为被增减了的话，会超过那个范围的呀
<pity> huntxu: 是重点关注那一段
<huntxu> 所以还是勤力点log -p然后自己翻吧
<huntxu> 搜关键字嘛
<huntxu> 而且都出bug了，干嘛不用bisect完事 =.=
<gfrog> huntxu: 以前最讨厌用log -p，有个家伙最喜欢move文件，然后一大段一大段的+++---
<gfrog> huntxu: 我猜他想找出来那段里的commit-id范围
<huntxu> gfrog: 那你以前需要-M
<pity> huntxu: gfrog git diff 3f142216 6ccf842 file 好一点儿
<gfrog> huntxu: 额，还真没见过这选项。不过丫能精确识别del然后再add么？
<pity> gfrog: move 文件的确挺烦人的
<gfrog> pity: 你这答案，跟你的问题根本不对片儿。
<gfrog> pity: 你这是一段commits范围，不是一个文件段。
<huntxu> gfrog: 精确就不知道了，你可以试试
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 求助：上传文件到网盘失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459244 刚安装了Xubuntu 14.04, 想上传文件到百度网盘，或者金山快盘，传输条都是100%，结果最后都是跳出 “ 上传失败 ”。 之前没有这个问题，是不是新装了系统，什么插件或者依赖之类没装？麻烦告知下~ 非常
<^k^>  ─> 感谢~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zqlion — 2014-05-07 11:10
<gfrog> huntxu: 我已经逃离那个坑了。当时的maintainer有点二。半年改一次架构
<huntxu> gfrog: 你这是在黑OS啊
<huntxu> 半年改一次架构lol
<pity> gfrog: 我只好缩小 commits 范围，再把关注点移动到那一段这样了
<gfrog> huntxu: OS？ 丫也这样么？
<huntxu> gfrog: quantum改neutron这种名字就不说了，API不是还各种v1、v2么。。。
<huntxu>  不过现在可能好点
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 求助：上传文件到网盘失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459247 刚安装了Xubuntu 14.04, 想上传文件到百度网盘，或者金山快盘，传输条都是100%，结果最后都是跳出 “ 上传失败 ”。 之前没有这个问题，是不是新装了系统，什么插件或者依赖之类没装？麻烦告知下~ 非常
<^k^>  ─> 感谢~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zqlion — 2014-05-07 11:16
<gfrog> huntxu: 哦，api这个确实比较二
<gfrog> huntxu: 很多人还遇到过bug
<huntxu> gfrog: 那天有发给你看openvirtex.org吗
<alvin_rxg> Title: OpenVirteX | Network Virtualization Platform (@ openvirtex.org)
<gfrog> huntxu: 有，但是没看
<pity> huntxu: 还是 git bisect 好用
<jiero> 谁还记得那个漫画链接？就一幅图。读书爬梯子，本以为会看到各种好东西，结果看到了各种黑暗？
<jiero> gfrog: 哦哦。
<huntxu> pity: 终于走回正确的道路了
<pity> huntxu: bisect 也是要手动运行程序测试是吧？只不过是标记 bad 后自动把 head 指到上一次 commit 而已？
<huntxu> pity: 写个脚本啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39427
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 杨元庆和Elon Musk获得爱迪生奖
<jiero> onlylove:  你还记得那个漫画么？
<onlylove> jiero: 啥漫画
<pity> huntxu: 哦，那就是了
<onlylove> 我就是觉得杨元庆这货得奖……
<jiero> onlylove:  一个孩子读书很多，像爬梯子，想要看到美好的风景；结果爬上梯子，是荒芜的世界
<jiero> onlylove: 好吧，读书越多越是黑暗
<onlylove> jiero: 几米？
<jiero> onlylove: 我不知道啊
<jiero> onlylove: 我看得是一个英文版本的
<jiero> onlylove: 有中文版本也可以哦
<onlylove> jiero: 哦那就不是了，几米是画绘本的，而且是台湾人
<jiero> onlylove: 可能是 曾经从 reddit 上看到的或者 twitter 上看到的。
<onlylove> jiero: 读书越多越黑暗这种事情，纯粹是一厢情愿的结果
<jiero> onlylove: 恩。是的。怀揣平和善良之心看待世界的人肯定发现更多黑暗。。。
<onlylove> jiero: so？
<jiero> onlylove: 怀揣接受思维的人会发现光明
<jiero> onlylove:  我只要那漫画。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我基本不爬墙，所以那东西我应该没见过
<jiero> onlylove: 哦
<palomino|working> happyaron: 今天开机之后一直没动，然后过了40分钟第一次输入就导致了双fcitx进程
<eexpress> palomino|working: 天天双飞？
<palomino|working> 每开机一次就有一次双飞 eexpress
<jiero> palomino|working: 哦。我看成你今天开飞机时
 * jiero 摸摸 Yunfan
<onlylove> cherrot: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3027742664
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【水战阶第二发】“我就算辞职，也要骂你J人？”_剑网3吧_百度贴吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 猪队友
<cherrot> onlylove: 要火啊
<onlylove> cherrot: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3027389024
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【玄晶贴】GWW长微博文字版整理_剑网3吧_百度贴吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 为难郭胖子了
<onlylove> cherrot: 说起来，那个猪队友的成就我还不知道怎么拿呢
<cherrot> onlylove: GWW的队友太赞 lol
<jiero> cherrot: 烂樱桃。。。
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> cherrot: 这事走到这一步谁都不想看，但是挡不住人想看热闹和策划夫人的情商了
<onlylove> cherrot: 原来玩完美游戏，也出过不少BUG，完美的解决很直接，回档
<jiero> onlylove: bug多么常见啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 靠，你当这你家测试服务器
<onlylove> jiero: 这商业行为
<onlylove> jiero: 开源软件说了，我不负责bug啥的
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。今天你看书看多了？
<onlylove> jiero: 我不要你钱，但是金山这不是测试服，是正式服务器，是商业运营的东西
<onlylove> jiero: 你不玩这游戏，我没法和你说，有很多老bug都5年了还没解决
<jiero> onlylove: windows  也是商业运行啊。。。经常出某状态栏一直显示在最前面无法消除的bug
<onlylove> jiero: 还有很多测试服已知的bug没解决，但是为了不跳票，强行上线
<onlylove> jiero: 老实说，他跳票人不会说他什么
<jiero> onlylove:  只有你会
<jiero> onlylove: 新人不会说啥的
<onlylove> jiero: 微软解决bug的效率和态度比金山强多了
<onlylove> jiero: 拉倒吧
<onlylove> jiero: 老人都走的差不多了
<onlylove> jiero: 玩这个游戏的现在80%是新人
<jiero> onlylove: 对对，老人不好赚钱。
<onlylove> jiero: 很多游戏里面的小技巧，剧情啥的都不知道
<jiero> onlylove: 赚钱是靠新人的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • unable to find a medium containing a live file system??怎么弄？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459248 安装UBUNTU出现紫色 画面- - 感觉OK了--后来 突然出现一个 unable to find a medium containing a live file system！！ 就不知道如何弄了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nealdc43 — 2014-05-07 11:38
<onlylove> jiero: 给她们讲过之后恍然大悟
<jiero> onlylove:  人家目的是赚钱，优化一切都是为了赚钱
<onlylove> jiero: 比方cherrot，就有很多我知道的他不知道
<onlylove> jiero: 金山压根就没优化过
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。优化是什么意思？优化赚钱结构，不是游戏体验
<onlylove> jiero: 这是这几年硬件好了，才把这游戏脸压
<onlylove> jiero: 你游戏体验不好，我花钱？
<onlylove> jiero: 我脑子得多大洞
<jiero> onlylove: 你被踢了
<jiero> onlylove: 所以有洞
<onlylove> jiero: 游戏体验不好，我直接format硬盘
<onlylove> jiero: 我凭什么求着给你送钱，做游戏的有的是
<onlylove> jiero: 看 cherrot他们家多少游戏可以玩
<jiero> onlylove: lol
<jiero> onlylove: 我完全不知道。
<onlylove> jiero: 这游戏刚出来的时候是09年前后，那时候要顶级显卡，9800GT才能流畅运行
<onlylove> jiero: A卡直接洗洗睡
<onlylove> jiero: intel集成显卡直接蓝屏
<onlylove> jiero: 后来和谐多少次以后，才成现在这样
<jiero> onlylove:  哈哈，横扫千军 到了发布的第10个年头，仍然当时的机器需要全力运行
<jiero> onlylove: 直接抛弃了那游戏吧
<onlylove> jiero: 现在这个游戏你想用9800玩纯属找虐
<onlylove> jiero: 换句话说，现在硬件甩当年几条街，玩这游戏依旧卡
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [原创]一起认识几种挂载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459250 这两天写了一篇文章, 是我个人对"挂载"的认识, 发在了博客里. 想想在社区潜水好几年了从来没发过什么贴, 就顺便贴在这里, 和大家一起讨论学习. 希望对不知道的人有帮助作用, 大侠可以略过不看.... 首先引
<^k^>  ─> 用一句 wiki 上的定义来开篇: Quote: Mounting takes place before a computer can use any kind of storage device (such as a hard drive, CD-ROM, or network share). The user or …
<onlylove> cherrot: 听说金山的服务器端是erlang的
<onlylove> jiero: 扔了这游戏别的游戏玩不起
<onlylove> jiero: 而且暂时没更好的游戏
<onlylove> cherrot: http://d.hiphotos.baidu.com/album/s%3D253%3Bq%3D90/sign=2c36332179310a55c024d9f1847e3294/77094b36acaf2edd78cce03b8d1001e939019327.jpg?v=tbs
<imtxc> 早
<imtxc> cherrot: http://www.fengniao.com/secforum/2127351.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 出近全新尼康D7000和17-55/2.8 内牛 ￥10000 99新 尼康 135器材 北京- 二手摄影器材交易 - 蜂鸟论坛
<gfrog> imtxc: 你这么快就卖相机了？
<imtxc> gfrog: 还没呢 lol
<gfrog> imtxc: 这不是你的？
<cherrot> onlylove: 真的？
<cherrot> imtxc: 你要入？
<cherrot> onlylove: erlang 真挺不错的   进程通信做的很简单
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • xmpp im client for ubuntu phone﻿ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459251 基于xmpp的即时通讯客户端(当然也支持google talk登录)，使用qml+golang，ui参考android版环聊，已实现基本的会话功能。 视频: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9LZ9a-LPq8 <img src="http://d.pcs.baidu.com/thumbnail/e245528be2adeccafd
<^k^>  ─> dfd66a375cffc4?fid=1393474246-250528-687192081659377&time=1399436833&sign=FDTAER-DCb740ccc5511e5e8fedcff06b081203-zHU87uiUwm9UzFG7drEVRCQBF0M%3D&rt=sh&expires=8h&r=414658525&shar
<imtxc> gfrog: 当然不是，这是人出的 17 55 啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 我问了问，他的镜头单出 6400
<cherrot> imtxc: 真贵。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 不是一般的贵
<imtxc> cherrot: 我最近看了看论坛上出这个镜头的，好多没有出出去的过一个月加 500 元价格继续出。。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 那个论坛出东西的人都什么思维
<cherrot> imtxc: 出不了对人家也没损失
<imtxc> cherrot: 我以为镜头一直在涨价呢
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 升级到 Firefox 29 之后，地址栏字体变模糊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459252 目前使用的是 Ubuntu 12.04 之前使用 Firefox 28 的时候，地址栏的字体挺清晰的， 但是自从升级到 Firefox 29 之后，地址栏的字体变得有些模糊了，虽然变化不大，但还是能够感觉出来 对
<^k^>  ─> 比： 清晰的版本 字体清晰.png 模糊的版本 字体模糊.png 谁知道怎么调整回原来的清晰字体？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rayfung — 2014-05-07 12:37
<jiero> imtxc:  其实价格一直在涨啊，常规商品。
<cherrot> imtxc: 敢不敢海淘一个。。
<jiero> imtxc: 你看 空气净化器
<imtxc> cherrot: 海涛这货能有价格优势？
<jiero> cherrot: 可以哦。ebay就行了
<jiero> imtxc:  翻新货
<cherrot> imtxc: 不晓得
<cherrot> imtxc: 我觉得应该有挺大的优势
<gfrog> imtxc: 蜂鸟上买器材，乃是疯了，丫的买的二手爆贵
<gfrog> imtxc: 蜂鸟无忌上二手版都是坑爹的地儿。
<imtxc> gfrog: 我就是看看行情，人全新的 9800, 他们上面用了 8 年的二手都要  5800 。。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 烧不起镜头就玩手动。老自动头没优势，还容易坏
<imtxc> gfrog: 我这个机器的卡口有手动头接？
<gfrog> imtxc: af口没手动？
<imtxc> gfrog: 不了解，我查查
<imtxc> cherrot: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=nikon%2017%2055 美亚上价格差不多
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=nikon%2017%2055 -- unhandled responsein get head
<jiero> imtxc: 这种东西不买二手么？
<imtxc> jiero: 买二手啊
<jiero> imtxc: 摸摸
<imtxc> gfrog: 你当时截耳机的线使用什么焊的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 复制大量文件的性能问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459253 14.04，装在笔记本上，四核I5, 6G内存。 前段时间同步GIT产生大量的文件大概68万个文件（15G），重装系统想把这些文件拷走。 插上USB3.0的1TB 移动硬盘到笔记本上对应的3.0接口。 我靠，刚开始的时候有28m/s的速
<^k^>  ─> 度，拷到5G的时候，龟速5m/s，CPU风扇狂转，吹出来的风热得不行,四个CPU占用率都超60%。。。系统只在进行复制文件操作完全没有其他操作 …
<onlylove> cherrot: 仅仅是据说啊，我又不知道，而且金山的服务器的渣样子，你相信？
<onlylove> cherrot: 我不吐槽金山的渣网了
<onlylove> cherrot: 我反正瞅着金山的小霸王不爽
<gfrog> imtxc: 没截过
<adam8157> Zhaofeng_Li:
<adam8157> sorry
 * onlylove 拜当当壕
<happyaron> 拜当当壕
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox安装opensuse13.10分辨率只有4:3？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459254 增强工具已经安装，但是分辨率选择只有4:3,没有16:9的分辨率。怎么弄成16:9 统计信息: 发表于 由 mcjoeng — 2014-05-07 13:55
<tenzu> happyaron: ??
<adam8157> tenzu: 拜教授
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当千岁
<happyaron> tenzu: ？/
<gfrog> adam8157: happyaron 拜两位壕
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕
<happyaron> tenzu: 对了，得拜叫兽
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> happyaron: 毫毛
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽端午节去哪happy？
<gfrog> happyaron: happy端午去哪happy？
<macint0sh> /
<imtxc> tenzu: 疼叫兽万岁
<happyaron> gfrog: 端午还没想好呢，5月中不去张家界了，去凤凰
<tenzu> imtxc: 你九千岁
<tenzu> gfrog: 在家抱娃
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 你啥时候去日不落啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 毛儿
<happyaron> freeflying: 我老板离职了……
<happyaron> freeflying: 谁批还不知道呢
<freeflying> happyaron: Jason?
<happyaron> freeflying: y
<happyaron> freeflying: jason jono 这几天都离职了
<freeflying> happyaron: lol
<freeflying> happyaron: 早点走贵司还好点
<freeflying> happyaron: 看来贵司最近事真多啊
<lainme> tenzu: 教授好
<happyaron> freeflying: 是啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 难怪你上次推荐我区兼职没人鸟你
<freeflying> lol
<tenzu> lainme: 囡囡女子
<happyaron> freeflying: 是啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 不过我知道很多人跟Jono不合啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 貌似他创业去了
<gfrog> happyaron: 飞么？
<nyfair> happyaron: 飞么
<gfrog> tenzu: 啧啧，黄孩子儿
<gfrog> freeflying: July
 * jiero1 拜 lainme
 * jiero1 拜拜 happyaron
<happyaron> gfrog nyfair 啥叫飞么
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃老板走了？
<nyfair> jiero1: 牛牛
 * happyaron 不懂这黑话
<happyaron> gfrog: 对啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 那乃跟谁混？
<nyfair> happyaron: 牛牛
<freeflying> gfrog: 你回去欧洲大陆玩不
<gfrog> happyaron: 灰机
<happyaron> gfrog: 目前全组只能跟VP混
<happyaron> nyfair: 不牛……
<jiero1> nyfair: ？为什么叫牛牛？你选错了
<nyfair> 欧陆风云
<gfrog> freeflying: 木准备申根visa啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 碉堡了
<jiero1> nyfair:  扭扭？
<happyaron> freeflying: 申根麻烦死了……
<freeflying> gfrog: 我7月估计去趟欧洲
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃要去欧罗巴么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，高大上
<freeflying> gfrog: 屌丝出差啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 我计划在不列颠多待一周，当休假
<freeflying> gfrog: 高大上啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道老板批不批啊，那时候刚好媳妇放暑假，跟媳妇在不列颠转转。
<freeflying> gfrog: 休年假肯定没问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 我是说晚回来几天还会不会给我报销机票。lol
<freeflying> gf
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个没问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 妈蛋，欧洲高大上机票贵爆了，擦。
<freeflying> gfrog: 不贵啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 7-8k啊，贵死
 * adam8157 壕们收下我的膝盖
<freeflying> gfrog: 正常价格啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 当年让你去贵司cloud你丫不干
<gfrog> freeflying: 贵爆了
<gfrog> freeflying: 有木有春秋啥的可坐，lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 出去玩不要想着省钱啊，有钱是带媳妇 lol
<gfrog> freeflying: T_T
<imtxc> gfrog: 坐吉祥出去啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 去不列颠有吉祥？ 闹呢
<imtxc> lol
 * tenzu 还在为公交卡去哪儿充值有折扣纠结
 * imtxc 还在为坐公交节约钱还是走路节约鞋子纠结
<imtxc> 好像反了，坐公交节约鞋走路节约钱
 * freeflying 还在纠结能不能不穿鞋能更便宜点
<nyfair> imtxc: 都比自行车伤蛋蛋好
<imtxc> nyfair: 腐女端午去哪里
<freeflying> nyfair: 你又没蛋蛋
<imtxc> tenzu: 乃的 16 85 出不出
<imtxc> tenzu: 我来接盘
<nyfair> imtxc: 什么16?
<imtxc> nyfair: 镜头
<nyfair> izayoi sakura
<nyfair> ...
<tenzu> imtxc: 85mm AF1.8？
<imtxc> tenzu: 我记得你有 16 85 的变焦来着
<tenzu> imtxc: 木有，你记错了
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃去凤凰是飞还是高铁？
<happyaron> gfrog: 哦，这不知道。
<imtxc> happyaron: 去看翠翠么
<happyaron> imtxc: 不是我安排行程
<gfrog> happyaron: …… 啧啧
<imtxc> happyaron: 翠翠安排吧
<happyaron> gfrog: 老板都离职了，谁批还不知道呢。
<imtxc> 啧啧
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃都有私人小蜜了？
<happyaron> gfrog: 不是……sprint
<gfrog> happyaron: 高大上
<happyaron> 换个地方去苦逼而已。
<nyfair> 麻蛋，这里都是壕
<onlylove> nyfair: 瞎扯，我不是壕，你是
 * happyaron ...
<imtxc> 瞎扯，我就不是
<imtxc> onlylove: 快，买 100d 改天一起去拍啊
<imtxc> 趁着这个夏天不太热
<onlylove> imtxc: 没钱，卡没批，想分期人都不给……
<onlylove> imtxc: 而且我计划着买新电脑，当时想，卡如果批了，就分期下
<onlylove> imtxc: 天知道脸这么黑
<freeflying> happyaron: gfrog 乃们这些壕
<freeflying> adam8157: ^
<imtxc> /
<imtxc> ..
<macint0sh> 土耗
<freeflying> imtxc: 乃也是他们的一员
<imtxc> freeflying: 就别羞我了
<imtxc> freeflying: 你前面 @
<imtxc> freeflying: 你前面 @ 的那些人，是有10块钱花1毛钱的主儿，我是有1毛花2毛的主儿
<imtxc> 所以看起来比花1毛的花的多了1毛
<happyaron> freeflying: 猴叔儿你才是真壕
<freeflying> happyaron: 我时真屌丝
<onlylove> happyaron: 你看，真土豪都说自己穷
<happyaron> onlylove: 这么说你是真土豪？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我没哭穷啊……
<onlylove> happyaron: 当然，也没资本炫富，你看土豪马
<onlylove> happyaron: 啥4k啥的
<onlylove> happyaron: 再看看imtxc ,包里一堆信用卡
<happyaron> ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪有。要被腰斩了
<gfrog> freeflying: 法国佬又开始吐槽小日本了，lol
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 一堆卡是我的痛苦之源
<imtxc> onlylove: 你光看见卡了，没看见账单。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你没贴账单啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 有句话叫看见贼吃肉没见贼挨打
<imtxc> onlylove: 工资发下来就有好几张卡到了还款日
<onlylove> imtxc: 你想好销那些卡了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 还没功夫考虑呢，我首先得想起来办他们的目的
<onlylove> imtxc: ……
<imtxc> onlylove: 不然到时候又后悔就晚了
<onlylove> imtxc: 就像你的联通号？
<imtxc> onlylove: 我换联通号的原因我已经想起来了
<imtxc> onlylove: 记得给你说过
<onlylove> imtxc: 我知道，可是你想了好久
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊，有四个原因，我咋能一下子想的那么全
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以你继续揣着你那一堆卡吧，我钱包一共6个卡位，装不了那么多
<imtxc> onlylove: 带那么多做啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 我已经把我的账单日平均到了一个月里面
<imtxc> onlylove: 平均每3天一张
<imtxc> onlylove: 按顺序排起来，每隔几天换两张进去
<onlylove> imtxc: 多累
<onlylove> imtxc: 我就张借记卡，
<imtxc> onlylove: 经过我的验证，能把账单日放到 27 号的只有建行的卡支持
<onlylove> imtxc: 直接刷那张
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，信用卡专家……
<imtxc> 估计是因为2月这种月份的存在，所以没有后面的账单日？
<palomino|working> ....
<adam8157> ....
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊，很多道道的，有的卡改账单日是本月生效，有的是下月生效，所以有时候一个月会有两次账单，有时候两个月才一次账单
<leeeee> 你有多少张银行卡？
<onlylove> leeeee: 10
<adam8157> imtxc: 总额度多少?
<imtxc> onlylove: 记得有张卡在改日期的时候顺便弄了个 70 多天的免息期
<onlylove> adam8157: 学着点！
<imtxc> onlylove: 他们哪有这功夫，我就是闲得
<leeeee> 10张。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 大约30多
<happyaron> 这个你们都差点意思，拆开信封看一眼就送碎纸机的路过～
<adam8157> imtxc: 卧槽 牛
<onlylove> imtxc: 那我再问你个问题，你知道为啥信用卡上有句话叫本卡归xx银行所有吗？
<imtxc> happyaron: 6000 额度有那么不堪么
<onlylove> leeeee: 你可以来解答下
<happyaron> imtxc: 8k
<happyaron> imtxc: 看不起土豪么。
<imtxc> happyaron: 。。
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕，说好的中行jcb呢？
<imtxc> happyaron: ....... 对昂
<adam8157> imtxc: 30K还是W?
<nyfair> adam8157: 这都半年过去了
<imtxc> adam8157: w
<adam8157> nyfair: 没说过, 我上次给你过招商jcb的link
<imtxc> adam8157: 有 11 张啊
<nyfair> 。。。
<onlylove> nyfair: 为毛要jcb的
<nyfair> onlylove: 我要买黄油啊，没日元要交海外税
<imtxc> happyaron: 工行只有1k的卡我都领了
<leeeee> 解答啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 不急到
<happyaron> imtxc: 工行和小昭肯定不一样
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是人家想没收就没收了呗
<onlylove> leeeee: 银行卡上的本卡归××银行所有
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是的，我那天专门搜了下
<imtxc> onlylove: 是什么
<nyfair> onlylove: 这不是全币种结算卡能解决的
<onlylove> nyfair: 好吧，可怜的孩子
<imtxc> nyfair: 中行 招财猫
<onlylove> imtxc: 那个卡就是银行的，你只有使用权，所有权就是他的
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊，多少额度，要不要给你冻结，都是人家说了算
<onlylove> imtxc: 因为那是银行发放给你的信用凭证
<onlylove> imtxc: 借记卡呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 借记卡也那样哦
<leeeee> == 所有权不是自己的么
<leeeee> 我还没注意呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 而且有个问题就是，你存进银行的钱，也是银行的，而不是你的
<onlylove> leeeee: 物权
<onlylove> imtxc: 你有的，只是银行的存款证明
<leeeee> 我知道无权啊 这个卡不是你自己的？
<onlylove> imtxc: 只有你把现金取出来，才是你的
<leeeee> 你自己交了卡费啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 不是
<leeeee> 为什么不是自己的
<onlylove> leeeee: 交了也不是
<gebjgd> onlylove, leeeee 你們2個天天水  不好好上班
<nyfair> happyaron: adam8157: deepin和kylin为什么总被人黑？不都是你们c记的裙带distro咩
<leeeee> 我能占有、使用这卡
<leeeee> 怎么不是自己啊
<adam8157> nyfair: 我连ubuntu都黑, 别问我
<nyfair> adam8157: ubuntu有啥好黑的？说来听听
<gebjgd> unity太爛
<onlylove> leeeee: 看来你还是不懂物权
<onlylove> leeeee: 我那天看专门的解释，纠结了好半天，才明白
<onlylove> leeeee: 你要使用那张卡，前提是，银行承认
 * adam8157 没看懂全球通, 动感地带, 神州行和4G套餐是个什么关系, 平行?
<adam8157> imtxc: ^^ 解释下
<leeeee> so？他承认之后我取得了这张卡
<imtxc> adam8157: 当然不平行
<leeeee> 我难道没有拥有这卡的所有权？
<imtxc> adam8157: 动感和神州行平行
<adam8157> imtxc: 三个品牌的4G套餐都一样?
<leeeee> 如果不是物权那么是债权？
<adam8157> imtxc: 我说的是品牌和4G套餐的关系
<happyaron> nyfair: deepin不是裙带啊
<onlylove> leeeee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7408978/
<imtxc> adam8157: 所有的品牌都可以有4g套餐
<imtxc> adam8157: 全球通比动感和神州行高级一些
<adam8157> imtxc: 那品牌之间区别在哪?
<imtxc> adam8157: 我知道的非北京户口没法直接办全球通的卡.....
<onlylove> leeeee: 当然，你也可以理解银行的制度是霸王条款
<adam8157> imtxc: 发个短信就转了...
<imtxc> adam8157: 转不了全球通
<imtxc> adam8157: 要在网时间足够
<onlylove> leeeee: 你记得你申请qq号的时候腾讯怎么和你说的吗？qq号所有权归腾讯所有
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的在网时间够了就可以转
<adam8157> imtxc: 多久?
<imtxc> adam8157: 好像1年还是两年
<adam8157> 动感地带、神州行升级版标准卡、畅听卡、家园卡、5元卡仅能通过营业厅携号转为全球通品牌。
<adam8157> 您在营业厅办理转品牌业务时，需按照新品牌入网手续办理入网。外省客户携号转为全球通时，还需办理入网担保或交纳500元预存款。
<adam8157> imtxc: ^^
<leeeee> 格式条款均这样啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 是的
<imtxc> adam8157: 但是担保还是 500元这个现在只有一个生效的
<imtxc> adam8157: 具体哪个我也忘了
<adam8157> imtxc: 4G的话套餐都一样就肯定选全球通吧?
<onlylove> leeeee: 你只要理解一件事，就是，你存到银行里面的钞票，所有权不再是你的
<onlylove> leeeee: 但是你有存单，可以要求银行兑现
<onlylove> leeeee: 你有存单的所有权
<leeeee> 这个我知道啊
<leeeee> 我只是不明白这个卡的所有权归属而已
<imtxc> adam8157: 不一样的，不同的品牌里面能选的4g套餐好像不一样
<imtxc> adam8157: 全球通的4g套餐里有个漫游接听免费的，别的就没有
<adam8157> imtxc: 办理了4G上网套餐、4G商旅套餐的客户，套餐生效后，在全国范围内均可享受接听免费的优惠。（不含12520等特服号码）
<adam8157> imtxc: http://service.bj.10086.cn/poffice/package/showpackage.action?PACKAGECODE=4GZQ
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ err: no title
<imtxc> 我的就是4g套餐啊
<imtxc> 就不能接听免费
<adam8157> imtxc: 壕
<adam8157> imtxc: 网上说可以
<fox__> 大家好啊
<fox__> 有人没e
<^k^> fox__:点点点.  16:06
<imtxc> adam8157: 辣我就不清楚了, 我的卡是那个写着“和”的卡，也送4g闲时流量包来着，但是明确写着漫游接听收费
<adam8157> imtxc: 都是这样吧可能
<adam8157> imtxc: 你用上4G了都?
<palomino|working> 好饿。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 手机不支持
<imtxc> adam8157: 现在用着 edge ...
<adam8157> imtxc: 套餐多少钱的?
<imtxc> adam8157: 接个电话还掉线 |||
<imtxc> adam8157: 我的没在这里面，25, 300M 本地流量，1G闲时流量， 50min 通话
<imtxc> 25 元
<adam8157> imtxc: 尼码这是动感地带的25元套餐, 能上4G而已, 毛4G套餐
<adam8157> imtxc: 大忽悠
<imtxc> adam8157: 包装上写的不是动感地带啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 移动的卡和品牌有关系么... 我的卡是个白光板4G卡
<adam8157> imtxc: 动感地带25元流量套餐
<imtxc> adam8157: 我就说为什么跟你发的链接价格不一样。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: http://service.bj.10086.cn/poffice/package/showpackage.action?PACKAGECODE=MZONEJCTC&isCheck=1
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 动感地带基础套餐
<imtxc> adam8157: 那就是我搞错了，我就说为啥这么便宜
<bcao> 动感地带都有4G了？
<imtxc> adam8157: 那个 88 的看起来挺实惠
<adam8157> bcao: 神州行都可以4G, 移动不分的
<imtxc> 200分钟通话，600M 流量
<imtxc> adam8157: 你直接开 888 套餐吧
<imtxc> lol
<bcao> 你们真土豪
<bcao> 一个人拯救了中国移动。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的手机支持LTE？
<adam8157> imtxc: 不支持
<adam8157> imtxc: 就问问
<imtxc> adam8157: 真真儿的是个土豪
<imtxc> adam8157: 对了，那个裤子居然没拉链
<adam8157> imtxc: 是啊
<imtxc> ->-
<adam8157> imtxc: button fly
<imtxc> -__-
<imtxc> onlylove: 矮个子穿裤子的成本都比别人高，我还得花10元截掉长的
<onlylove> imtxc: 多大事！
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 不会php，有没有大神能把这段php改写成shell？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459261 Code: <?php /** * 获取草榴邀请码 * 学习研究A与V之间的相互关系 * @author richard * 2013-2-28 */ // 配置环境 ignore_user_abort();//关掉浏览器，PHP脚本也可以继续执行. error_reporting(7); set_time_limit(0); header(‘
<^k^>  ─> Content-Type:text/html;charset=utf8′); date_default_timezone_set(‘RPC’); // 注册参数 $interval = 30*60;// 每隔s运行 $name = ‘a’;//注意长度 加起来不得超 …
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不知道土豪都有专门的设计师定做衣服？
<imtxc> onlylove: 还有啊，有一家银行写的卡是银行跟持卡人共同所有的哦
<onlylove> imtxc: 谁！
<onlylove> imtxc: 我看看去申请他家卡去
<leeeee> 这个问题明显属于有争议的
<imtxc> onlylove: 回去了我找找看
<leeeee> 你是看了银行的解释，表示认同而已
<onlylove> leeeee: 不是银行的解释，我记得是某个信用卡网站上的解释
<onlylove> leeeee: 不知道那货是不是银行的律师
<imtxc> onlylove: 捡卡不还属于犯罪的
<leeeee> 我百度了一下 发现这还真是一个问题
<imtxc> >= 5 å¼ 
<leeeee> 而且关于存款的归属
<leeeee> 居然也有争论
<imtxc> onlylove: 所以说，捡到我的钱包赶快还回来吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 装 5 张以上的卡有这好处
<onlylove> imtxc: 你包里有身份证吗？
<Guest23974> \q
<onlylove> imtxc: 有的话赶紧冻结去吧，顺便去派出所补办下
<Guest23974> \quit
<onlylove> leeeee: 你是学法律的，大陆法系这东西怎么解释？
<onlylove> leeeee: 如果是美国那种判例的，有可能根据以前怎么判的继续怎么判
<onlylove> leeeee: 但是大陆法系貌似是条文？
<imtxc> onlylove: 有个罪叫做“妨害信用卡管理罪”
<leeeee> 可是我国对于存款和银行卡的归属并没有明文规定啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 真有啊？
<imtxc> onlylove: .. 骗你干啥
<leeeee> 当然有这个罪啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 你找你同学学金融法律的问下
<imtxc> “(二)非法持有他人信用卡，数量较大的； onlylove
<leeeee> 学金融的也不会去管这个啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 那这个归谁管！
<imtxc> onlylove: 最高法的司法解释是“超过5张就是数量较大
<onlylove> leeeee: 这不是银行的事情么？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你还是一张别销了
<leeeee> 法律没有规定啊，所以银行就自己说了啊
<leeeee> 你要是觉得不妥
<leeeee> 可以起诉银行
<leeeee> OK？
<onlylove> imtxc: 这样的话掉了钱包没人敢捡起来
<leeeee> 但是即使你把所有权抢回来
<imtxc> onlylove: 最少 1 万元，最多10年+20w
<leeeee> 也没有什么意义
<onlylove> leeeee: 不过银行卡所有权本身就被告过啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 我也是那天突然想起来的
<imtxc> onlylove: 意思是一旦捡到不还，1w罚款必须交了。。。
<leeeee> 是么 我还真是孤陋寡闻
<onlylove> leeeee: 我其实感兴趣的是，国外的信用卡是怎么写的
<gfrog> adam8157: 话说我之前买了个TD的3G手机。
<gfrog> adam8157: 速度还可以忍受
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥的?
<imtxc> gfrog: 信号覆盖怎么样
<imtxc> td网络
<leeeee> ==
<gfrog> adam8157: 给你看过，撸妹儿啊
<adam8157> gfrog: oh
<gfrog> imtxc: 还用考虑覆盖么？ 必须满满的满格
<leeeee> 对国务院部门或者省级政府的具体行政行为不服的，向该行政机关申请行政复议。对行政复议决定不服的，可以提起行政诉讼；也可以向国务院申请裁决，但国务院裁决是终局的。
<leeeee> 错了
<adam8157> leeeee: 不服来战
<leeeee> 站你妹
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用Ubuntu时好多菜单出不来了，gnome-shell下正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459262 如图，折腾了好久没出来，莫非为了这个重装系统。。。 谁能帮忙搞定一下。 1.png 2.png 3.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 wamm — 2014-05-07 16:24
<onlylove> adam8157: 欺负l5e作甚！
<adam8157> onlylove: 闲着也是闲着
<onlylove> freeflying: 侯总有出国，国外高大上的信用卡上有啥稀奇古怪的规定没
<onlylove> freeflying: 比方说信用卡所有权
<palomino|working> 在天津td覆盖还可以 adam8157
<onlylove> 不对，我貌似应该问国外那几个，比方说五羊
<palomino|working> 速度也还可以
<onlylove> fivesheep: 在不在？
<palomino|working> 这个时间在睡眠吧 onlylove
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你现在在哪
<onlylove> palomino|working: 嗯，我也这么想……
<onlylove> palomino|working: 也许突然活了呢
<palomino|working> :O
<palomino|working> 梦游羊
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Deepin系统更新记录(2014-05-07) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459263 今日，我们对Deepin2014系统进行了例行更新，修复以下重要Bug和调整，Deepin2014 Beta版本计划于本月15日发布，尽请期待！ Bug修复 *系统菜单不抢占焦点 *后端启动失败导致无线网络一直扫描 *关闭触摸板，重
<^k^>  ─> 启电脑后失效 *安装器与控制中心读取的键盘布局配置文件不同，导致丢失安装时设置的键盘布局 *fcitx卸载重装后，“D区”托盘图标出现 …
<imtxc> onlylove: 你不如直接找频道里面的德国佬法国佬米国佬
<onlylove> imtxc: pudge不在不是
<onlylove> imtxc: 五羊在睡觉
<onlylove> imtxc: 还有谁在国外啊，我估计jiero在袋鼠国肯定没见过银行卡
<imtxc> onlylove: gebjgd , ofan
<onlylove> imtxc: 他没回我啊……
<onlylove> imtxc: 我突然想起个人……
<onlylove> imtxc: 一个现在在意大利的妹子……
<onlylove> imtxc: 没准我可以让她借张看看？
<imtxc> onlylove: 你确定意大利人能准确理解借卡的意思？
<imtxc> 他们肯定以为黑社会抢劫啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我是说，看看卡面上的信息啊
<October21> 不能去搜张图片吗？
<onlylove> imtxc: 哎……比方说，我拿你的卡，让你给我解释下卡面上那些我看不懂的鸟语的意思
<onlylove> October21: 你来张？
<October21> 我是学生
<onlylove> October21: 卡面大都是正面，而且很少有高清的反面
<onlylove> October21: 学生咋了
<onlylove> October21: 问题是，国外银行在境外发行的
<onlylove> October21: 花旗在大陆发行的没用
<October21> 我没有
<onlylove> October21: 我问你要图呢
<imtxc> October21: 国内银行在境外发行？
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 我擦，又想起这个了 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1TnzCiUSI0
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ YouTube - The Italian Man Who went to Malta.
<adam8157> gfrog: 笑死我了
<gfrog> adam8157: 正在跟我老板一起看，lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 他是Italian
<adam8157> gfrog: 你老板是意大利人...
<onlylove> 提问小白问题，vim里面黄色的高亮怎么取消……第一次遇到这事
<imtxc> onlylove: :noh
<onlylove> imtxc: 好吧，我刚找到一个解释 “消这个显示你执行这个命令 :let @/="" 就可以了。他的原理就是删除搜索寄存器。 :noh 只是不显示搜索高亮。就是关闭高亮。”
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不知道为啥把fstab里面的dev都高亮了……
<lainme> onlylove: 你之前搜索了这个词？
<onlylove> lainme: 没搜啊，我只是想把一个/换成#
<imtxc> onlylove: 随便搜一串儿字符也可以的
<gfrog> adam8157: 开完会又看一次，笑到停不下来。
<onlylove> lainme: 然后因为/后面跟着的是dev，然后就那样了……
 * imtxc <- 土
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕蛋
<huntxu> gfrog: 壕蛙
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡，我是毫毛
<huntxu> 我刚才不知道在终端里敢了什么
<huntxu> vim按左右按钮会默认跳一个单词
<huntxu> adam8157: ^
<lainme> onlylove: /开头就是搜索了
<gfrog> huntxu: :!reset
<onlylove> lainme: 可是 我在/上按的r啊……
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> gfrog: 我reset了终端，还是没用
<huntxu> gfrog: 关了再开才好的
<onlylove> lainme: 这么讲，我想把fstab里面的分区注释掉一个，所以就把最后一行的/替换成#
<gfrog> huntxu: 高端
<huntxu> gfrog: 就是退出vim再进也一样，所以应该是终端的问题
<onlylove> lainme: 然后不知道做了啥奇怪的操作，就那样了，所有dev高亮了
<huntxu> adam8157: vim guru求助啊魂淡，不要欺负小白
<adam8157> huntxu: 重启试试
<huntxu> adam8157: 你妹，那我还不如去用windows
<gfrog> huntxu: 要不重装看看？
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 重启试试
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 还不行就重装
<adam8157> huntxu: 换个坐姿试试
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你装trusty了么？
<huntxu> zenNamaste: emacs滚粗
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 然后再不行, 换个distro
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 还不行, 说明你要换个新笔记本了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 恩.
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 没有了stumpwm, 真是难用
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 租房刚搞定
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 竟然没bug？ you‘re lucky！
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 还得用grub 太多bug了
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 乐趣在于发现新小区可以拉50M光纤 :D
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 胡扯没bug!
<adam8157> huntxu: 一居两居?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: lol 喜闻乐见
<huntxu> adam8157: 三居住两个人
<zenNamaste> gfrog: grub的bug满天飞
<adam8157> huntxu: 赞!
<huntxu> adam8157: 来广州可以借宿我那
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 喜闻乐见
<adam8157> huntxu: 多少钱?
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我之前不用grub的, 用了ubuntu之后, 还得弄grub
<gfrog> huntxu: 去aribnb挂单啊。
<lpy> zenNamaste: 刺猬呢
<lpy> zenNamaste: 吃掉了吗？
<gfrog> huntxu: 去airbnb挂单啊。
<huntxu> gfrog: 啥咚咚
<zenNamaste> lpy: 昨晚咬破纸箱跑出来了, 然后我抓回去了
<imtxc> ubuntulog_: 赞
<lpy> 这么不乖
<imtxc> huntxu: 赞
<huntxu> adam8157: 广州的房子一直很理性
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你居然养刺猬……
<lpy> zenNamaste: 惩罚它！ 吃了！
<lpy> huntxu: 大学城都 2万多一平了
<huntxu> lpy: 大学城宿舍更贵
<huntxu> 你不算算
<lpy> huntxu: 学校宿舍么 那的确是 T_T
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 电信光纤50M和20M一个价钱 =.=
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我去, 真有钱
<lpy> zenNamaste: 刺猬拉屎的么
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 理发去, 然后捡回来的
<zenNamaste> lpy: 不拉的叫 貔貅
<lpy> ...........
<imtxc> huntxu: 真有钱，租两居
 * zenNamaste 我家的刺猬, 叫小乖
<adam8157> imtxc: 看清楚 是三居
<gfrog> huntxu: remote的壕大大
<imtxc> adam8157: 我一直看成两居住三人了
<imtxc> |||
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 糊涂许, 你现在在傻公司呀?
 * adam8157 申请remote去泰国三个月再回来
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你想跳槽了啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 去那么久？ 做手术？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你想跳槽了啊
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 不对，应该是，你又想跳槽了啊
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 随便问问
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 刺猬君，啥时候给你家小乖换新房子
 * huntxu 为什么说又
<imtxc> adam8157: 早日康复
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我打算在rh干够三年再走
<nyfair> 麻蛋，如果这世界上有什么编辑器比vim还要恶心的话，我想只能是emacs
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 有奖金？
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 没有呀
<zenNamaste> nyfair: +1
<nyfair> 三好学生
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 球RHEL7 T-shirt
<adam8157> nyfair: +1
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 那为什么要三年，你学梁朝伟？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 没有, 是软壳
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 球RHEL7 软壳
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 只有一部分人有
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 求RHEL7 内裤, 坚固稳定
<gfrog> zenNamaste: ……
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 有没确切日子，rhel7？
<imtxc> ad
<huntxu> zenNamaste: centos会不会被掐死
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ... ...
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 1. rhel7.0 6.10号
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 2. centos会发展的比以前更好
<nyfair> 我上家要是干满10年能发金条，结果我只干了1年...
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 以前需要花两个月把rhel的新版本repack一下
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 牛牛还在乎这个?
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 现在加入了QA，于是要半年对不对
<huntxu> “发展得更好了”
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 谁知道
<zenNamaste> huntxu: http://item.jd.com/1069816.html?utm_source=fx.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_&utm_term=81b3900c7bb64848a63cadbb47979663
<^k^> ⇪ t: 【海鸥CF100】海鸥（SEAGULL） CF100 数码相机 黑色（1010万像素 3.8倍光学变焦 3.0英寸高清屏 F1.4大光圈）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<huntxu> 对相机无爱
<imtxc> 造帽子的快递公司现在也造T了？
<huntxu> nyfair: 快去论坛多发点g家的罪恶啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不是, 是软壳
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你看jd什么的, 快递员都穿一样的冲锋衣
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 软壳啊，一下子变成了高科技公司的样子了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 人京东是互联网企业，乃一快递公司
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 是呀
<nyfair> huntxu: 三大八不战了，你要我怎么办？
<nyfair> huntxu: 要不你开个马甲去吹下
<huntxu> nyfair: 我从来没有马甲
<huntxu> ee的马甲最多了
<nyfair> 我想黑chrome啊，虽然我就用的chrome
<leeeee> 小乖。。
<leeeee> 我看是小怪还差不多
<onlylove> leeeee: 32个赞！
<imtxc> leeeee: 你的照片呢
<onlylove> nyfair: 你不是用ff了么
<nyfair> onlylove: 手机用ff
<onlylove> nyfair: 不用uc啥的？
<nyfair> onlylove: 别黑我
<leeeee> 什么照片
<onlylove> nyfair: 这怎么叫黑你，uc不好用么？
<leeeee> 如果是我的话都发了N次了
<nyfair> chrome黑点非常多啊，肆意践踏开源协议这一点就够黑一壶了
<leeeee> onlylove：其实小怪是一只猫咪的名字 胡图图的猫咪就叫小怪
<nyfair> 要有人咬钩我马上就去喷啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 你还是消停点吧
<October21> leeeee: 你也看这个？
<leeeee> nyfair的性别到底是？
<onlylove> leeeee: 哦，不知道
<onlylove> leeeee: 据说是f
<October21> nyfair: 你无病呻吟啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 这干嘛消停啊，都是事实
<leeeee> 哇塞 这么酷
<onlylove> nyfair: 你没看论坛里面各种无聊的PK贴么
<leeeee> 看啊 我觉得胡图图挺好玩啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 今天linux占领桌面，明天linux洗洗睡吧之类的，特别那老黄
<October21> leeeee: 我也觉得是，我也偶尔看
<nyfair> onlylove: chrome是商业软件没错吧，ffmpeg本身是lgpl，但加了h264解码器就不是了，你看chrome开源了么？
<nyfair> chromium可不等于chrome
<onlylove> nyfair: 确实没……
<nyfair> 然后ffmpeg一直对此怀恨在心，发个新版都不忘黑一下google
<leeeee> October21：我都是陪小朋友看的。。自己一个人不会看啊。。
<onlylove> nyfair: 论坛里面小白多，他们不懂的，他们听说开源，就是，我把源码给你了，就叫开源
<onlylove> nyfair: 其实人原名叫free software
<onlylove> nyfair: 总之，各种历史包袱
<nyfair> 这可不是我说的，你看上回ffmpeg不是说咱们自己弄的vp9比google自家的快2倍还多
<nyfair> 再上回dark shikari说什么on2抄袭x264代码
<onlylove> nyfair: 我记得上次maxiaojun还和我在这边吵过
<adam8157> nyfair: vp9不也是google家的么
<nyfair> 是啊
<nyfair> ffmpeg自己也弄了个ffvp9
<onlylove> nyfair: 我只是略蛋疼debian那个libav的包……
<leeeee> nyfair：你打扮很中性？
<onlylove> nyfair: 我就是想用apt装个ffmpeg而已
<adam8157> nyfair: 比libvpx快很多?
<onlylove> leeeee: 不是打扮，没人见过ta
<nyfair> adam8157: 我没用过，ffmpeg应该不会说瞎话
<leeeee> 我很好奇诶 我有个学计算机的女同学 我们认识的时候她就一副男生的打扮。。到现在都木有男朋友
<onlylove> leeeee: 总之，真相大白之前，把ta当female
<palomino|working> 可能有女朋友 leeeee
<nyfair> leeeee: 你才学计算机的，伦家可是刚正朴实的历史系文科生
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马！
<nyfair> palomino|working: 盲生，你发现了华点
<leeeee> 她没有女朋友啊。。不过她曾经暗恋的女生要结婚了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你打算把l5e掰弯么！
<palomino|working> ... onlylove
<October21> nyfair: 你主动对号入座？
<nyfair> 。。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 曾经暗恋的“女生”？
<palomino|working> 妹子这么珍惜的资源可得掰直了 onlylove
<leeeee> nyfair：伦家。。你居然。。
<palomino|working> 汉子这么多，弯的越多越好 onlylove
<onlylove> leeeee: 卖萌而已，咩？
<leeeee> 对啊 她就是暗恋女生啊 无语了都
<onlylove> 看来真的是……
<leeeee> onlylove：所以我很好奇nyfair的性别和性取向
<nyfair> leeeee: 看看我汉化的游戏
<leeeee> 我们班有个双性恋
<onlylove> leeeee: 你当ta 双好了
<leeeee> 一个女生喜欢上另一个女生
<onlylove> leeeee: les貌似也可以
<leeeee> 然后有了男朋友以后
<imtxc> l
<leeeee> 我们发现她居然是双。。
<imtxc> leeeee: 快说快说
<nyfair> toilet!
<leeeee> 崩溃
<leeeee> 太可怕了这个世界
<imtxc> leeeee: 你说的是 huntxu 和 cherrot 这种三人同居类型的吧
<huntxu> imtxc: ...
<leeeee> 什么？
<nyfair> imtxc: 求爆料
<cherrot> leeeee: 这个世界还有什么是可怕的么
<leeeee> 小兔子君没想到你是。。
<leeeee> 哪三类人？
<cherrot> leeeee: 我厂 还有 邻厂  做编辑的里面什么奇葩都有  cc imtxc
<leeeee> imtxc：你说的那句话什么意思啊
<leeeee> 总的来说 你们这些人都是奇葩。。
<leeeee> 全部都是
<leeeee> 你 你 你 还有你
<onlylove> cherrot: 你的邻厂是啥，豆瓣？
<leeeee> 都是
<imtxc> onlylove: a
<imtxc> onlylove: 或者 b
<onlylove> leeeee: adam在哦
<onlylove> leeeee: 乱点名后果很严重哦
<nyfair> 红帽大法好，退帽保平安
<onlylove> imtxc: ab站？
<onlylove> cherrot: 你有那么好的邻居？
<leeeee> 奇葩这个词 是褒义词好不好
<leeeee> 我对你们都是深深地赞美！！
<imtxc> onlylove: bat 不是邻居么
<leeeee> 赞美！！
<October21> leeeee: 对于你来说是这样吧？
<imtxc> leeeee: 赞美还不来开心开心
<onlylove> leeeee: 可是可是
<onlylove> leeeee: 奇葩现在……
<leeeee> == 你们在说什么
<cherrot> onlylove: 不告诉你
<onlylove> leeeee: 我只能说没文化真可怕了，奇葩的词义在网上不是褒义词，除非你特别说明
<leeeee> 那我跟你说了啊
<leeeee> 赞美啊
<leeeee> 真是的
<onlylove> leeeee: 你要知道，阿猫阿狗啥的都能上网，然后为了显得自己有文化，就……
<onlylove> leeeee: 断章取义啥的
<leeeee> == 不懂
<leeeee> 你在说啥
<onlylove> leeeee: 来，解释下道德经里面的“天地不仁，以万物为刍狗”
<onlylove> leeeee: 再来解释下“空穴来风”
<leeeee> == 你在说啥
<onlylove> leeeee: 很多人只是看了只言片语，不顾上下文，就按照自己的意思使用某些词汇
<onlylove> leeeee: 还有，粉墨登场是贬义词，你造吗
<leeeee> 我造啊
<October21> leeeee: 你是文科生吗？
<leeeee> 是啊。。
<October21> 被虐了……
<onlylove> leeeee: 但是很多记者不造啊，经常某新领导班子粉墨登场啊
<leeeee> 啊哈哈哈哈
<leeeee> 好吧
<leeeee> 这些成语
<leeeee> 高考会考啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 高考过后就转身扔给高中老师的有多少你造吗？
<October21> 我对此很是担忧，现在能正确运用的人很了
<onlylove> October21: 所以很多词义，词典的解释就变了
<leeeee> 我当然造啊 我学了六年法律 也全还给老师了呀
<onlylove> October21: 很多记者那边，空穴来风已经约等于无中生有了
<October21> onlylove: 嗯，也有些词语原来是好的，结果在使用中就变了
<onlylove> October21: 奇葩膝盖碎了一地啊
<nyfair> 又要毁词了？
<onlylove> nyfair: 奇葩早被毁了
<nyfair> 水乳交融
<leeeee> nyfair不是在上海么
<huntxu> onlylove: 空穴来风词典意义早就改了
<huntxu> onlylove: 我还在上高中的时候
<onlylove> huntxu: 我上高中的时候还没改啊！
<October21> huntxu: 没吧？
<onlylove> huntxu: 我毕业的时候还是2004年啊！
<huntxu> October21: 改了
<October21> 至少官方的说法未变
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 你现在的公司叫啥呀? 我好膜拜一下呀, remote哥
<October21> 至少考试中没变
<huntxu> October21: 本意是指事物有根据，现在也用以表示无中生有
<onlylove> October21: 词典不就是官方么……
<huntxu> October21: 早就是这样的，我06年高考的时候，肯定变了已经
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 关你X事，你还是继续打酱油吧
<October21> huntxu: 我没记下这个意思了
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 不要这样吗, remote哥
<huntxu> October21: 买本新版的现代汉语词典看看
<onlylove> huntxu: 你说下，没准他3年以后给你当小弟
<huntxu> onlylove: 他三年前的时候已经是我大哥了
<onlylove> huntxu: ……
<leeeee> 发张小怪的照片啊
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 这怎么搞的……
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 怎么了?
<leeeee> 顺便看看他把自己的窝咬成啥样了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我没怎么关注你们在说什么...
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 有呀, 在手机里, 懒得上传, 麻烦
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 私藏这样不好哦
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 胡须须说，3年前你就是他大哥了，我还说3年后你给他当小弟
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • PPA 安装的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459264 每次 PPA 下载时，update 后，每次提示都是无法下载，例如我安装xmradio时 的时候 Code: W: 无法下载 http://ppa.launchpad.net/timxx/xmradio/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found W: 无法下载 http://ppa.launchpad.net/timxx/xmradio
<October21> huntxu: 我对官方的某些行为不感冒
<huntxu> October21: 关键是你得尊重事实啊，一小撮人误用那就是一小撮人的事，大家都误用，那还不如就误用了
<huntxu> 何苦一定记着以前的本义咧，反正大家明白就好 =.=
<October21> huntxu: 可能我还是比较保守吧
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 14.04的英文字母是啥
<palomino|working> trusty
<zenNamaste> trusty
<leeeee> October21：你多大？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不是很懂这句话
<leeeee> 我感觉比我小的孩子都不保守啊
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你作为小红帽的员工，这么清楚C家的东西，你觉得这样好吗
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你boss造吗
<zenNamaste> huntxu: ... ... 不知道...
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我boss也很清楚c家的情况吧
<onlylove> ff那个classic theme的插件不是很好用……
<onlylove> 不过标签页改成方的了
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> classic theme
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • RTL8192EE无线网卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459265 昨天安装完ubuntu，发现无线网卡不识别。 费了好大劲 找到个驱动 rtl_92ce_92se_92de_8723ae_88ee_8723be_92ee_linux_mac80211_0017.1016v2.2013.tar.gz 安装完成后 无线显示可用，但是 只有刚刚连接上的 短时间内可以上网，过段
<^k^>  ─> 时间后就 无法上网 但是 显示还是已连接 DHCP分配的 地址 DNS都 正常 为啥呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 evil-kevin — 2014-05-07 17:41
<onlylove> palomino|working: 没办法啊……
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不喜欢chrome风格的外观肿么破！
<nyfair> 麻蛋，当年我中二的时候还做过这种东西，现在看看真是羞耻
<nyfair> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/scarlet-devil-mansion-the/pmmoeblhpjnogpblcipafnomonfkcckm
<^k^> ⇪ t: Chrome Web Store - Scarlet Devil Mansion Theme
<palomino|working> 哎，没办法啊.. onlylove
<onlylove> nyfair: 算了，做了就做了吧，谁没犯傻过
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我觉得这事情，mozilla自己给个可以恢复的option最好，ms windows还有classic外观呢
<palomino|working> mozilla已经走上不归路了
<palomino|working> 版本号学chrome,外观学chrome...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 要不以后用konquer？
<palomino|working> 没用过konquer...
<onlylove> palomino|working: KDE那个东西还不错的
<onlylove> palomino|working: webkit的
<nyfair> konquer还活着？那几个纯qt的浏览器貌似不差啊
<palomino|working> 有ff那么好用的插件么...
<nyfair> chakra默认的那个
<onlylove> palomino|working: 大概可能……不知道
<nyfair> 兼容chrome插件
<chenxiongfei> 悲剧了
<onlylove> nyfair: 当然活着……
<palomino|working> chrome的插件比ff的弱小很多啊
<onlylove> nyfair: debian 的kde-plasma-desktop默认的browser就是
<nyfair> palomino|working: 是啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 能用……
<nyfair> kubuntu默认的是啥？
<onlylove> 布吉岛
<onlylove> 大概可能ff
<nyfair> 反正我已经走上了摒弃gnome和kde的不归路了
<palomino|working> :O
<nyfair> 别人用e17也就算了，我直接weston + qt5
<onlylove> nyfair: 如果你摒弃了这俩，你打算用啥，最起码gtk要用吧？
<onlylove> nyfair: qt？有啥浏览器
<nyfair> onlylove: qt5+hawaii
<nyfair> rekonq
<onlylove> nyfair: 我不太清楚啊，debian默认的ff要用gtk，我也没多想
<onlylove> nyfair: 而且我有时候要用gimp
<nyfair> onlylove: gimp真的很难喜欢啊，我不是开源黑，inkscape就很好，blender也能赶上3ds max，但gimp真心比ps差太多
<nyfair> onlylove: 虽然作为sai党我也不用ps
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，我用很少的功能，拼图而已，把web页面切开的图拼起来……就这样，gimp其实有点浪费
<huntxu> onlylove: 拼图找ee
<palomino|working> 额。。 imagemagick 就够了吧 onlylove
<onlylove> huntxu: 像素对齐的东西……
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你要考虑网页布局啥的……
<palomino|working> 这样。。
<huntxu> 看来是手动拼
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我都是放大5倍，一个像素一个像素的对的
<October21> 可视化的还是比较平易近人的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我原来用过ps的自动拼，那东西不行啊
<palomino|working> :O
<huntxu> 靠，ubuntu安装还让你写proxy
<huntxu> 太tmd人性化了吧
<onlylove> palomino|working: 自动拼的前提是，相互之间有共同的交叉，可是网页哪里有啊，都是切开的
<palomino|working> 对...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 所以只能手动对齐啊
<palomino|working> 多累啊
<palomino|working> 得配个好点的显示器
<onlylove> palomino|working: 没多大事情……我一般不做这活计
<nyfair> imagemagick好用才怪，我为了让自己省心都自己写了个库
<onlylove> palomino|working: 就是游戏首页有更新的时候如果图好看，家里小伙伴会要大图
<nyfair> https://github.com/nyfair/freeimagerip
<^k^> ⇪ t: nyfair/freeimagerip · GitHub
<nyfair> 就是这玩意
<palomino|working> +susie plugin on windows -_-
<onlylove> palomino|working: 有时候恶心web会把图各种藏起来，我还要开firebug调试器把图扒拉出来
<palomino|working> lol onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 这种事，你只要给我看了，肯定下载到缓存了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 除非不给我看，不然再怎么藏也没用
<onlylove> palomino|working: 其实firefox的缓存有时候就不如ie那样方便了，ie的cache，就是把源文件直接cache下来，ff不知道叫啥
<huntxu> onlylove: 同意，opera下视频，我都是去/proc里面把删了的fd复制出来的
<huntxu> onlylove: fx不会
<nyfair> ff也是这样cache啊，只是文件都没有扩展名
<onlylove> huntxu: fx有个cache browser，不过貌似一次只能看一个？
<onlylove> nyfair: 是么……那能把扩展名加上么
<onlylove> nyfair: 为那事还要file然后for遍历？
<nyfair> 布吉岛
<onlylove> nyfair: 特别是windows用cmd的for遍历？
<huntxu> onlylove: 貌似视频网站都不会说把整个视频存在你缓存里
<onlylove> nyfair: 问题是，windows怎么分辨文件类型
<onlylove> huntxu: 分段的，
<huntxu> onlylove: 可是linux下的opera，会把那个视频一直打开着
<nyfair> onlylove: 这你也黑？cmd的for比bash的循环好用多了，虽然我承认cmd整体不如bash
<huntxu> onlylove: 然后，只要让它暂停然后缓冲完，去把那个fd复制出来
<onlylove> huntxu: 一段一段的，我原来搞过优酷的
<onlylove> nyfair: 我不黑，windows没有file
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总， 有了dpkg能直接看到changelog么？
<huntxu> onlylove: 不是，到opera，好像把它组合成一个大文件了
<imtxc> onlylove: youku 在服务器上就是分段的吧好像
<onlylove> huntxu: 哦，那不清楚，如果组合，会不会因为太大然后……
<nyfair> onlylove: 国内很多视频网站都是6分钟切一段的，这不是ff的问题
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，我以为是flash的问题
<huntxu> onlylove: 不知道，我都是下的几分钟的
<huntxu> onlylove: 20分钟以内都试过
<nyfair> onlylove: youtube那种才叫恶心，视频音频都是分离的，再用flash merge起来
<onlylove> nyfair: 还这么玩？这恶心？
<imtxc> huntxu: 嗯嗯，胡须只下小视频啊
<nyfair> 为什么a站b站都传新浪，因为视频新浪确实挺良心的，不像youku tudou之流
<onlylove> nyfair: 可是被打击了啊……
<nyfair> onlylove: ?
<onlylove> nyfair: 新浪前几天不是被打了
<onlylove> nyfair: 然后听说b挂了一片
<nyfair> onlylove: 是啊
<nyfair> sina自己不赚钱，却被白白占了一堆带宽给a站b站做嫁衣
<onlylove> 好像前天还是昨天，看报纸，说红袖也被打了
<nyfair> 然后a站b站视频一卡就一堆人出来骂渣浪，想来sina也挺苦逼的
<onlylove> 有本事别往新浪传……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • CONKY怎么打开？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459266 我安装了CONKY，可是在已安装的应用程序中找不到，搜索也搜索不到，在软件中心又能看又是已经安装了，在终端输入CONKY能出一个黑窗口，但是没有选项，无法进行设置。怎么打开啊？在哪找啊？我想在桌面上显示，
<^k^>  ─> 能时时查看电脑的状态，但是那个黑窗口太大了，不好看。 我是新手，因为装双系统误操作把WIN7删了，索性也不装了，就用UBUNTU了，请 …
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，把显示器给我吧，我那1366的分辨率实在看不下去了
<palomino|working> = =#
 * onlylove 其实更喜欢16：10的分辨率
<onlylove> 虽然1280也不咋样……
<palomino|working> 可以上Dell U3014
<onlylove> 但是带鱼屏真心不想忍
<onlylove> palomino|working: dell差评！
<palomino|working> why?
<palomino|working> 民用的里dell算不错了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我在TI上班的时候，被dell的显示器搞的一肚子火！
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 那你只能上更高级的专业显示器了...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那时候，有个engineer的屏坏掉了，屏的一边有一道竖线，然后dell是以换代修的，丫的把这块外包给快递了，然后快递说那是漏液，不给换！
<palomino|working> 卧槽,外包给快递
<shell> 新浪被打的是文学吧
<shell> 视频也被打了？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我打800把dell的小姑娘都骂哭了，还是不给换！
<palomino|working> 吊销了它什么许可证 shell
<onlylove> palomino|working: TI好歹是金牌客户
<shell> 恩，看到了，不过貌似微薄还是OK
<onlylove> palomino|working: 最后还是魔都老大给dell施压，才给换，靠，上门的又是上次那个SB快递
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 然后又争执了半天，那货才把坏的拿走了！
<onlylove> shell: 视听许可证
<onlylove> shell: 貌似视频也有问题？不清楚，反正被修理了
<palomino|working> 将被吊销《互联网出版许可证》和《信息网络传播视听节目许可证》
<onlylove> palomino|working: 所以，dell差评
<palomino|working> 上nec吧 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你如果推荐飞利浦，我会考虑的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 至于艺卓……求捐款！
<palomino|working> 飞利浦没有啥高档显示器了吧
<palomino|working> eizo就别想了..
<onlylove> palomino|working: 民用不错的
<palomino|working> 不也是lg的屏么..
<onlylove> palomino|working: 反正我不觉得dell那usharp有啥好的
<shell> 出问题的是文学部分，吊销的是新闻和视频许可
<onlylove> palomino|working: 对，是lg的屏
<shell> 明显就是修理人呢
<palomino|working> dell U3214Q哦 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 如果是三星的屏，就不要了
<onlylove> palomino|working: ……
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我去看nec去，dell有阴影，你要是无聊，帮我计算下阴影面积
<palomino|working> 闪...
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 不会计算
<palomino|working> byebye
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪要下班？
<palomino|working> 土豪不知道,但我要下班
<palomino|working>  走咯
<palomino|working> byebye~~
<onlylove> 土豪马下班了……
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Fedora 21 发布日程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459267 转载自IMCN 根据官方的发布日程，Fedora不再使用一年两个发行版本的计划，Fedora 21正式版发布日期为：2014年10月14日，大家还需要漫长的等待才会使用到最新的版本，而且该版本没有版本代号，在网上关于Fedora新版本
<^k^>  ─> 的信息也没有了，这是Fedora 21最重要的变化将是加密政策。 Fedora 21 各个阶段版本的发布日程： 2013-12-17 Fedora 20 发布 2014-04-08 Change Proposal …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Mozilla提交请愿书 欲助“网络中立”一臂之力 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459268 来源:cnBeta 对于FCC即将推出的“网络中立”新规，Mozilla也开始发表自己的意见。据了解，Mozilla于日前向FCC提交了一份17页长的请愿书，希望能帮助FCC更好地实施“网络中立”新规。 Mozilla
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Android勒索软件用色/情勒索用户 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459269 勒索软件正从PC走向移动，Android用户正成为其目标。研究人员发现了一种以非法浏览色/情为由勒索用户的恶意程序Android-Trojan.Koler.A。该勒索软件还会利用地理位置数据，根据受害者的国别发出相应的
<imtxc> onlylove: 某人装x遭雷批了，求 x 的值
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要求三角恋三角形面积么？
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 无聊
<imtxc> leeeee: 系啊系啊
<leeeee> == 你没有去约会？
<imtxc> leeeee: 你以为我不想
<leeeee> 我以为你不想
<imtxc> leeeee: 我倒i想约你，你跟我出去么
<leeeee> == 我在寝室啊
<leeeee> 你怎么约？
<leeeee> 你让我出去我可以出去啊
<leeeee> 买个饭再回来
<imtxc> leeeee: |||
<leeeee> 一二三
<leeeee> 怎么样？
<leeeee> 一起出去
<leeeee> 你真是无聊
<imtxc> leeeee: |||
<onlylove> leeeee: 可怜的imtxc要8点下班哦
<leeeee> == 同情
<jiero> leeeee: 同情
<jiero> leeeee: 昨天什么事情？
<jiero> onlylove: 你也要7点下班了？
<leeeee> 什么昨天什么事情？
<jiero> leeeee: 做着 米面包
<jiero> leeeee: 昨天晚上我睡了
<onlylove> jiero: 哦，快换地方了，把手上的活计做完交接的时候别留遗憾
<leeeee> 哦。。没啥啊 就在想忧伤的兔子去忧伤了
<leeeee> 比起你小时候 现在你忧郁很多嘛
<jiero> leeeee: 什么啊。我从小就是抑郁啊。
<leeeee> 哦 好吧 你抑郁
<jiero> leeeee: 3岁就信了共产主义，鄙视毛泽东
<leeeee> == 三岁我在假装卖菜 让我妈来买。。
<jiero> leeeee: 连续好多年没有一个朋友，假期一个人在家
<leeeee> ==
<imtxc> jiero: 看起来你比我成功
<jiero> imtxc: 什么？
<imtxc> jiero: 我到现在还是假期一个人在家...............
<jiero> imtxc: 我没有假期啊
<jiero> imtxc: 笨蛋
<jiero> imtxc: 现在有假期我也是泡 irc 吧
<leeeee> == 你们都什么人啊
<leeeee> 我从小假期就在别人家
<leeeee> 从不在自己家
<jiero> leeeee:  噢。没尝试勾引别人到自己家？
<leeeee> 各种亲戚。。
<jiero> leeeee: 你是好宝贝啊
<leeeee> 有同学来我家住过
<jiero> leeeee: 5岁的时候我和父母走丢，就去自行车边上等着。我只喜欢独立的孩子。
<jiero> leeeee: 拉拉
<imtxc> leeeee: 哇
<imtxc> jiero: 你怎么知道是女同学？
<jiero> imtxc: 什么女同学？
<imtxc> o
<imtxc> 没什么
<leeeee> 我小时候也走丢过
<leeeee> 但是一多半都是我去别人家 主要是我亲戚 到现在我回家各种我姐啊哥啊就会让我去玩。。
<jiero> leeeee: 噢。你是抓住一个男同学到家里住啊？
<leeeee> 差一点被拐跑了
<leeeee> 我妈找了一天。。
<jiero> leeeee: 你强悍
<leeeee> 当然不是啊。。都是女生
<jiero> leeeee: 那时候真是男女不可接触啊。。。
<jiero> leeeee: 一接触就被起哄
<jiero> leeeee: 所以你乖宝宝
<jiero> lol
<leeeee> 因为很小啊 大概三四岁的时候 去我舅妈家玩 跟她家亲戚的小孩去买东西 然后走错路了 被人拖走了
<imtxc> jiero: 可别提那时候
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 那时候就是个坑
<leeeee> 对啊 我们学校早恋的都是不读书的人
<jiero> leeeee: 和早恋毫无关系好吧？
<imtxc> leeeee: 所以说是个坑 cc jiero
<leeeee> 不懂 反正我从小就跟男同学关系不好啊。。
<leeeee> 小学时候就经常欺负别人
<jiero> leeeee: 比如说我小学初中都可以和女孩子握手，但是后果太讨厌
<leeeee> 中学就不爱搭理男同学
<onlylove> leeeee: 什么叫早恋……都是国内那群老封建
<leeeee> 高中就十分讨厌
<onlylove> leeeee: 我要是和你说，在岛国，高中没有恋爱的基本就嫁不出的节奏你怎么想
<jiero> leeeee:  小学都是女孩欺压男孩。。。
<leeeee> 大学以前吧。。我的观念是这样
<leeeee> 的确很封建
<onlylove> leeeee: 所以，没有所谓的早恋
<leeeee> 要是回到过去
<jiero> onlylove:  男女接触就是早恋。。。。
<leeeee> 姐姐肯定大胆地谈一次
<jiero> 抓现行！
<leeeee> 可惜不行啊
<jiero> leeeee: 小妹妹。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 要我呼叫fff团么
<onlylove> leeeee: 妹子乖～
<jiero> onlylove: fff团。。。那是什么？
<onlylove> jiero: 烧死那对异性恋
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<leeeee> 你才小妹呢 我现在真心觉得自己老啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 要是能回到以前。。。
<leeeee> 啥叫接触？
<leeeee> 去本科校区  看到那些大一大二的妹纸
<leeeee> 真心觉得自己老啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 没毕业就叫唤老了
<jiero> leeeee: 可是你真的只算是小妹妹，刚刚 23吧
<onlylove> leeeee: 这些都贴着30边的怎么过！
<imtxc> leeeee: 我先跟那些说要把女儿嫁给我的人签个协议，以后反悔死全家
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 真的 对比之下
<leeeee> 真的老
<jiero> leeeee: 噢。我前年碰到一个学校女生新生，都很漂亮了——
<jiero> leeeee: 说错了，是一排
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 没有uefi到老电脑装win8.1和ubuntu？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459270 之前是win7跟ubuntu 12.04 12.10 13.04 双系统用的都没问题。 可这个win8.1以后貌似需要在bios？ UEFI?里面关掉什么 secure boot ？ 问题是，我这个thinkpad x200，官网上是说不会支持uefi ？ 。。。 FAQ: 1. Wi
<jiero> leeeee: 说明现在人会打扮了
<leeeee> 所以啊 我这种人不仅老 还落后
<jiero> leeeee: 没关系 imtxc 要你
<jiero> lol
<leeeee> 现在的小姑娘真心会打扮
<leeeee> == 别忽悠我了
<leeeee> 网恋这种事情
<imtxc> leeeee: 网你妹
<leeeee> 忒不靠谱
<imtxc> jiero， onlylove 说真的那些说话不算话的都该死
<imtxc> 现在一个个装得跟失忆了一样
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。咱们都死了啊。。。
<leeeee> 噗
<onlylove> imtxc: 说话不算话很稀奇吗？没听说食言而肥么
<jiero> imtxc: 我仍然不能去女生宿舍里，协议是我不能见她。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 那就别去
<jiero> 晕倒。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 我现在很生你的气
<jiero> imtxc: 嗯。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你当自己宝玉？
<imtxc> jiero: 浪费那么好个脸蛋儿
<jiero> imtxc: ？
<jiero> onlylove: 我不是宝玉。我是我。我极度自私。
<imtxc> jiero: 你这种浪费太可耻了
<onlylove> jiero: 浪费可耻
<gebjgd> leeeee, 網戀結婚的路過
<leeeee_> 恭喜你！！！！
<onlylove> gebjgd: 正好有事找你，你有信用卡呗？国外银行的
<gebjgd> leeeee, 都結婚好幾年了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 幹嘛？
<gebjgd> leeeee, 小孩都滿地爬了
<leeeee_> ==
<onlylove> gebjgd: 国内银行的卡上都有本卡归××银行所有，你看你那卡上又没
<jiero> leeeee。。。
<imtxc> leeeee_: 求结婚
<onlylove> leeeee: 嫁了吧
<onlylove> 靠，这咋又不跟尾巴了……
 * imtxc 蜡烛蜡烛
<jiero> onlylove imtxc  浪费就浪费吧。。。
<leeeee_> == 领证还不容易
<leeeee_> 真是
<imtxc> leeeee_: 走起，去领
 * onlylove 给 imtxc点根蜡
<leeeee_> 你去问我妈要
<imtxc> leeeee_: 啊？
<jiero> onlylove imtxc 我 特别喜欢过的女孩怎么算也不到 10人
<onlylove> imtxc: 户口本
<liyi> 花9块钱，结个婚
<imtxc> liyi: 大帝？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 必然有
<gebjgd> onlylove, 信用卡都這樣
<onlylove> gebjgd: 国外银行也这么写啊，借记卡呢？
<liyi> imtxc: 同音而已。。木激动
<imtxc> jiero: 特别喜欢？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不明白么
<gebjgd> onlylove, 什麼叫借記卡？
<imtxc> onlylove: 啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 给吓跑了吧
<onlylove> gebjgd: 储蓄卡……
<imtxc> leeeee_: 。。。
<leeeee_> 10个这么多
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是的，现在带尾巴
<leeeee_> 你也太花心了吧
<gebjgd> onlylove, 沒有
<leeeee_> 你多大啊
<leeeee_> 10个这么多。。。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 类似活期存折的那个……唉，国内搞的乱七八糟的
<onlylove> leeeee_: 你不能那么想哦
<gebjgd> onlylove, 天朝上國們
<gebjgd> onlylove, 天朝上國麼  忍忍就好了
<onlylove> leeeee_: 10个，比方说，我幼儿园喜欢过一个
<leeeee_> 好吧
<liyi> onlylove: 幼儿园的还记得？
<leeeee_> 幼儿园没有读过。。
<onlylove> leeeee_: 然后小学俩，有个转学了，有个上初中分开了
<leeeee_> ==
<onlylove> leeeee_: 然后初中又有balabla，10个
<leeeee_> 我小学喜欢过一人
<onlylove> leeeee_: 就这样
<leeeee_> 都是那一个。。。
<onlylove> liyi: 我就是说比方说……
<leeeee_> 就这样
<gebjgd> 我小學的時候一天喜歡一個人
<leeeee_> 一直到大学。。。
<gebjgd> 一直到現在
<leeeee_> 崩溃
<onlylove> leeeee_: 看，有一天喜欢一个的
<leeeee_> 好吧。。
<leeeee_> 我谈恋爱那会
<gebjgd> leeeee_, 你還談戀愛？
<leeeee_> 我暗恋了那么久的男生约我去吃饭
<leeeee_> 我都没去
<leeeee_> 我不能谈恋爱？
<jiero> 我小学喜欢一个，初中喜欢2个，高中喜欢一个，之后2个，还有小学前一个。
<jiero> 哈哈
<gebjgd> leeeee_, 我以爲你沒人要呢
<leeeee_> 那可能真没人要了。。
<onlylove> gebjgd: l5e还没那么磕碜
<onlylove> leeeee_: 目测这个频道有个想要的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 發張照片看看
<leeeee_> == 好吧
<onlylove> gebjgd: l5e发过很多次了
<gebjgd> onlylove, g+上的？
<gebjgd> leeeee_, 你需要減肥
<jiero> gebjgd:  嗯 leeeee 长得还可以，不比我现在喜欢的孩子差多少
<onlylove> gebjgd: 人人
<gebjgd> onlylove, 沒有人人
<leeeee_> 不要人人好吧
<onlylove> gebjgd: 还有pastebin
<gebjgd> onlylove, 來個
<leeeee_> 我直接发就是了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 人要发了……
<leeeee_> 怎么发啊
<onlylove> http://imagebin.org/
<onlylove> 你弄过无数次的
<imtxc> onlylove: 我都求婚了没看见么
<onlylove> imtxc: 看到了
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以说这个频道有要的
<onlylove> http://minus.com/
<jiero> leeeee_:  胖胖宝宝
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Minus - Share simply.
<onlylove> 或者这个点updoad
 * jiero 心情不好。
<onlylove> 可惜imm.io关了
<alvin_rxg> Title: imm.io has shutdown (@ imm.io)
 * jiero 自残。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 肿么了，还在伤春悲秋？
<imtxc> jiero: do it.
<jiero> 一切不如意的事情都是我的问题，因为世界是我的。
<onlylove> l5e，有人等着你的照片呢
<leeeee_> 很慢好不好
<leeeee_> 别吵啊
<onlylove> 不吵……
<leeeee_> http://imagebin.org/309515
<onlylove> l5e，我有个问题……
<onlylove> 今天看到一句话，说是让妹子伤心的都是渣男，是这样的吗？
<leeeee_> 不知道 反正我前男友的确挺渣的
<leeeee_> 怎么
<onlylove> leeeee_: 我只是想知道渣男的准确定义，比方说，你俩挺好的，可是因为小事情你会伤心
<liyi> leeeee_: 那你前男友现在幸福么？
<onlylove> leeeee_: 然后瞬间变渣了么……
<onlylove> leeeee_: 你们还会和好，只是小争执
<leeeee_> 不是 我不是很作的人啊
<leeeee_> 他怎么样我不清楚 我没联系他
<jiero> onlylove:  那是 leeeee_ 用力踢飞的男人
<onlylove> 我看了那句，心里想着，不让妹子伤心的人……大概……
<jiero> onlylove:  好奇怪。
<onlylove> jiero: 不奇怪……
<jiero> leeeee_: 不让 妹子伤心的男人，你确定存在么？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你认出哪个是了么
<leeeee_> 但是的确是很伤心 才分手的
<leeeee_> 伤我太深 不提也罢
<jiero> onlylove imtxc  我如果和某个妹子好上了，我绝对不会保证不让对方伤心
<onlylove> jiero: 做梦！
<jiero> onlylove 对，我看上的妹子不会有一个看上我
<onlylove> jiero: 你能知道你什么时候无意中伤到妹子么
<imtxc> jiero: 没看懂
<imtxc> onlylove: 你看懂那句话了？
<jiero> onlylove: 你看我说啥话了没！！！
<onlylove> imtxc: jiero说保证不让对方伤心
<leeeee_> 你们真是。。
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<leeeee_> 兔子也是
<onlylove> imtxc: 你敢保证？
<imtxc> 有俩不
<jiero> onlylove: 我说的是不会保证
<leeeee_> 要真是谈了
<onlylove> jiero: 哦，我看错了……
<imtxc> onlylove: 看到双重否定没有
<onlylove> imtxc: 我漏了个字
<imtxc> leeeee_: 哪个是你啊
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我剛吃完午飯
<leeeee_> 都没有了
<leeeee_> 什么标准啊设定啊
<imtxc> leeeee_: 左中右
<onlylove> gebjgd: 看下log
<leeeee_> 我擦
<leeeee_> 你连我都认不出
<gebjgd> onlylove, 不允許這樣的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 哪样啊，l5e发的
<imtxc> leeeee_: 我又没见过你
<gebjgd> 最右邊的那還可以考慮下
<gebjgd> 其他的就可以白送了
<imtxc> leeeee_: 是哪个啊
<imtxc> gebjgd: 哟
<gebjgd> imtxc, no
<leeeee> 我怎么又掉了
<jiero> leeeee网络不行
<imtxc> leeeee: 。。。。
<jiero> leeeee 他们希望你是右边的那个
<imtxc> leeeee: 晕，哪个啊
<onlylove> 虽然见过l5e两张照片，还是忘了张啥样
<jiero> onlylove:  我记得
<onlylove> jiero: 私聊
<imtxc> 次哦
<imtxc> 我就没见过
<onlylove> imtxc: 她发过两次的
<jiero> leeeee 选张好照片啊，你是不想嫁对吧。。。
<imtxc> 擦哦
<imtxc> 这么半天不说是哪个
<leeeee> == 右边那个不是我  我也没办法
<imtxc> leeeee: 那你是哪个
<jiero> leeeee: 妹妹，选好照片啊。。。
<leeeee> 我本来就没说自己漂亮啊
<leeeee> 这是好照片啊
<imtxc> 马蛋
<leeeee> 都化妆了
<imtxc> 说重点！
<jiero> leeeee:  但是别选这张，看着就不正常
<leeeee> 还想怎么样啊
<imtxc> 姥姥
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<leeeee> 好像比较糊
<leeeee> 我很少照相啊
<imtxc> ignore
<jiero> leeeee: 感觉你需要造型师，就和 imtxc 一样。
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 那货咋这样
<onlylove> imtxc: 哪个？
 * jiero 践踏 imtxc
<imtxc> onlylove: 我 ignore 了的
<onlylove> 你ignore谁了，连指令都不对吧？
<leeeee> 我看了下 照片就那样啊
<jiero> 女神是什么意思？
<leeeee> 再发别的 也是这个造型
<onlylove> jiero: 雅典娜
<jiero> onlylove: 看到有描述女神的，我想知道在女生心里女神是什么样？
<^k^> jiero: define:女神 |女神|即女性的神明。許多文化都有|女神|的信仰。最早用來表示|女神|的埃及象形文字 代表的是「權利」。現今社會中，|女神|常有極度吸引男性的性感女人、或男人有好感的  ...
<liyi> 直觉告诉我是左边的
<onlylove> jiero: 女神，是专门治钓丝心里的白富美
<onlylove> jiero: s/治/指/
<imtxc> liyi: 还在讨论那个问题呢/
<imtxc> liyi: 爱谁谁，管他哪个呢
<liyi> imtxc: 感觉左边的有聊irc的气质
<jiero> 噢。lainme 是我的女神。说明我不是屌丝？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 没有吧。
<imtxc> liyi: 哪个都行，我没兴趣知道
<onlylove> jiero: 看后面的解释，现今社会的
<onlylove> jiero: 你喜欢 lainme啊？
<imtxc> nnd，问了半天，拽毛
<jiero> onlylove:  尊敬。
<onlylove> jiero: 唉？
<onlylove> jiero: 好吧……
<liyi> imtxc: 还不下班？
<jiero> onlylove: 肯定也是喜欢
<imtxc> liyi: 快了
<onlylove> 靠，赶紧下班，再不下班没饭了！
<liyi> 撤了～
<jiero> leeeee:  结果。。。失败了
<leeeee> http://imagebin.org/309516
<leeeee> 我找了半天 桌面真的就那一张照片 关键是照片这东西。。有什么用。。
<jiero> leeeee:  至少这张不像刚才那样感觉是另外两位的母亲了
<jiero> leeeee: 哈哈
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 好吧
<jiero> leeeee: 可以演西游记了
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 好了 满足了大家的好奇心
<leeeee> 散了吧
<jiero> leeeee:  贴到论坛里去了。我
<leeeee> == 别这样好吧
<jiero> leeeee: 不可以么？
<leeeee> 我不想被吐槽
 * imtxc 下班
<jiero> leeeee: 噢。那就没问题了。
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> leeeee: 考虑的不是不可以，而是结果啊
<leeeee> 随便你 方正我也不会去
<jiero> 好了，拒绝抑郁
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕基蛙
<wzssyqa> 肿么安静了
<CyrusYzGTt> 一直很安静
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 饭点啊 食不言寝不语
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 法国人吃饭么
<leeeee> 吃的吧
<leeeee> 可能时差不在饭点上？
<leeeee> 还是说不吃米饭？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求简单的系统打包成live cd可启动可安装光盘的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459272 有没有什么简单的办法把当前配置好的系统做成一个live cd，然后可以在其他机器上面直接live cd启动得到同样的配置？并且，最好的话这个系统还是可以安装的，稍后可以安装到
<leeeee> 吃饭啦。。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 宋体粗体模糊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459273 如图 这个问题应该怎么解决？不要告诉我不要用宋体 songti.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 jeromecui — 2014-05-07 21:26
<Saigut> 这网址在我这打不开
<Saigut> 或我没等到它打开，lol
<leeeee> 昨天有没有人看流星雨啊？
<gebjgd> leeeee, g+上你的照片早就看過了
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 别讨论这个了
<leeeee> 要不发个你娃的照片
<leeeee> 女儿还是儿子？
<leeeee> 我非常喜欢小朋友
<October21> gebjgd: 同求
<leeeee> gebjgd：发张你娃的照片！！
<gebjgd> leeeee, 我女兒太漂亮 你會有自殺傾向的
<leeeee> 不会啊 那么多漂亮的人 我死一回都不够
<leeeee> 不是 是千万次。。
<leeeee> 我室友就很漂亮啊 她同学更是女神
<leeeee> 我照样活得好好的
<leeeee> ==
<caleb-> 自古红颜多薄命
<caleb-> 太漂亮不利于修道
<chenshaoju> ZZZzzz...
<chenshaoju> felixonmars: =3=
<gebjgd> 漂亮的都送到我這裏來吧
<gebjgd> 我統一的接受  繼續在處理
<gebjgd> 最好都不要帶衣服的啊
<October21> gebjgd: 别打叉，没图
<gebjgd> 省得我麻煩
<gebjgd> October21, 什麼圖？
<caleb-> gebjgd: 若隐若现才是王道啊
<leeeee> ？？
<October21> gebjgd: 你女儿的
<gebjgd> caleb-, 不愛  麻煩
<gebjgd> caleb-, 還是光着好
<leeeee> 我等了半天
<leeeee> 你女儿呢
<October21> gebjgd: 你女儿的图片呢？
<leeeee> 看见没
<gebjgd> October21, leeeee 我怎麼知道
<leeeee> 还有别人也在等呢
<leeeee> ==
<October21> 我等得花都谢了
<leeeee> 我都来年了。。
<leeeee> 不给算了。。。我的妹妹加侄女外甥女一堆了
<leeeee> 从刚出生俩月的到大学的都有
<CyrusYzGTt> 身受劫
<October21> gebjgd: 这麽小气
<gebjgd> October21, 等我找
<wzssyqa> test
<^k^> wzssyqa:点点点.  22:19
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ... 22:14
<leeeee> gebjgd：找到没？
<gebjgd> leeeee, 還沒有
<leeeee> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于LiLi USB Creator可以直接在windows里直接运行Linux系统的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459275 我用LiLi USB Creator把Ubuntu14.04写入U盘后。在windows下启动U盘里面的VirtualBox中的Ubuntu时。老是提示空间不足。但是我确定空间够的。我用的是16g的u盘。我也用移动硬盘试过。也
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu汉化有些不太完全啊，还有翻译错了的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459277 xubuntu很不错，界面我喜欢，但汉化有些不太完全，想帮忙翻译又找不到地方，顺便指出发现了一袋奶翻译失误的地方，Screenshot - 2014年05月07日 - 21时01分45秒.png，将鼠标放在“文件系统”
<^k^>  ─> 或其他挂载的磁盘上显示空间错误，像图中“1”的地方应该是“未用29.8GB”，而不是“已用”，下面“2”的地方又是显示对的， 在哪帮 …
<October21> gebjgd: 刚掉线了，有图吗？
<gebjgd> October21, 手機上呢
<gebjgd> 弄不下來
 * gebjgd 看小孩去了
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 壕
<MeaCu1pa> gebjgd: .
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 好叔儿
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 壕叔儿
<happyaron> freeflying: 壕叔儿
<msgebjgd> freeflying: 你又買下了什麼？
<msgebjgd> 紐約時報？
<freeflying> 毛
<msgebjgd> October21: 還看不看
<jiero> ...
<jiero> freeflying: 买下了新闻周刊？
<freeflying> 擦
<jiero> imtxc: 泥巴。
<jiero> freeflying: 擦去身上的泥点
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 买下皮克斯吧，以后可以跟换台似的看电影了
<October21> msgebjgd: 看啊
<msgebjgd> freeflying: 贊 我要看星戰6
<msgebjgd> October21: 太晚了  我累了
<October21> msgebjgd: 那下次要准备好啊
<msgebjgd> 沒下次
<October21> 太狡猾了
<msgebjgd> 我家女兒太可愛
<msgebjgd> October21: 不能給你們這些光棍看
<msgebjgd> 對小孩的身心發展不好
<October21> 看个图片，你女儿能知道？这是什么特意功能？
<msgebjgd> October21: 你淫蕩的目光
<October21> 对你的身心发展不好吧？
<October21> msgebjgd: 不会啊？才多大，你要换位思考
<msgebjgd> October21: 戀童癖
<freeflying> wzssyqa: happyaron jiero msgebjgd 你们这些熊孩子
<jiero> 。。。
<msgebjgd> October21: 你一定有
<October21> msgebjgd: 你太邪恶了
<jiero> freeflying: msgebjgd 不能说是熊孩子了，是熊爹地
<October21> jiero: 你的项目怎么样了？
<jiero> October21: 空白
<October21> 要做什么呢？我也看到0%了
<freeflying> jiero: NND, 感觉有点饿了，酒店的送餐没个靠谱吃的
<October21> 有什么吃的？
<jiero> October21: 改操作结构
<jiero> freeflying:  自己放好牛奶吃
<jiero> freeflying:  牛奶+黑巧克力
<October21> jiero: 具体一些，怎么改呢？
<freeflying> jiero: 你这熊孩子
<jiero> October21: 学 js 学网页 看懂现在这个  结构，添加改动
<October21> jiero: 你在学
<October21> Js？
<jiero> October21: 我目前没有
<jiero> October21: 我脑子很乱，现在
<October21> jiero: 想好再弄吧
<jiero> October21: 嗯。
<gebjgd> knownbad, piggybox ofan 你們小心了
<gebjgd> knownbad, piggybox ofan 福建男子给iphone5充电时打电话 遭电击身亡
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 又不用iPhone.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你還能免俗？=
<gebjgd> knownbad, 在你們那地方的人不是都用iphone麼
<knownbad> 有事请教你。   国内有没简讯可以网上转发的？
<gebjgd> knownbad, sms？
<knownbad> 老婆经常需要验证码。
<knownbad> Yes, SMS.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 飛信
<gebjgd> knownbad, 她需要什麼東西
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我都是父母幫我轉發
<knownbad> 淘宝支付宝吧？
<knownbad> 废话，就是不想麻烦家人。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我都沒有淘寶和支付寶
<gebjgd> knownbad, 海外代購
<gebjgd> knownbad, 從來不在淘寶上買東西
<gebjgd> knownbad, 上面假貨太多
<knownbad> 老婆搞这我只是技术支援。
<gebjgd> 我去看小孩
<gebjgd> 換手機
<knownbad> 反正都是些便宜货。   她知道真假。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我沒有淘寶經驗
<gebjgd> knownbad: 假貨多  而且快遞會有問題
<knownbad> 我也没啊。  但淘宝老婆行。
<knownbad> 问你等于问道于盲。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我從來不在淘寶上買
<gebjgd> knownbad: 京東
<gebjgd> knownbad: 之後讓父母帶過來
<gebjgd> knownbad: 京東有信譽
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你還會說成語 太神奇了
<knownbad> 唉，她是帮家里买东西呢。
<knownbad> No, I am actually illiterate.
<gebjgd> 飛信可以收發短信
<knownbad> 看了，就不知道为何老婆说了不能用。   再问问。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我記得也是  你一直是文盲
<gebjgd> knownbad: 飛信的那個手機要有錢
<knownbad> 得跟着中国移动。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是啊
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu列表组件显示异常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459289 发现xubuntu列表组件显示异常。典型的像新立得的应用列表。比如我选择了几个应用标记为安装，然后列表内容就不是当前的几个程序了，但是我滚动几下鼠标就恢复了。程序本身没有错，只是程序列表框显
<^k^>  ─> 示异常。 这种情况在其他有列表框组件的程序中也有发生。基本可以总结为：当刷新列表内容时，不能正常显示当前正在显示的列表内容 …
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-08
<jiero> happyaron:  蓉蓉早上好
<fox_> 大家好早啊
<^k^> fox_:点点点.  08:56
<sssczy> 早
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 新安裝的14.04，拼音打“xue”变“兄”，打"xiong"无法识别 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459290 如题。另外经尝试，打"xong"能识别成“xiong”...在使用百度在线输入法( http://shurufa.baidu.com/online.html )时，一切正常。已经试过重装输入法，换不同的输入法，键盘布局
<^k^>  ─> 设置也检查过了。可能是什么原因呢？如何解决？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 HJWAJ — 2014-05-08 8:46
<sssczy> 都14.04了啊。。
<sssczy> 键盘坏了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu14.04出现了内部错误 求解决！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459291 [img] Attachment: error.png [/img] 统计信息: 发表于 由 xfkklove — 2014-05-08 8:55
<chenxiongfei> 早上好
<tenzu> no zuo no die
<tenzu> .
 * jiero 摸摸 tenzu
<tenzu> jiero: 我以为我掉线了
<tenzu> 重启一下
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 袁萌:Ubuntu的力量何在？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459292 如何正确评价Ubuntu，这不是一个简单问题。Ubuntu的 力量何在？它的意义何在？这都是需要认真研究的。 实际上，Uuntu 14.04 LTS发布之后，并没有引起预期的热烈反响。这是什么原因呢？难道Ubuntu不行了？非也。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 美国军方无人机系统从Solaris切换到Linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459293 2014-05-07 18:00:23　来源: cnbeta网站 摘要：雷神公司本月初从美国海军获得了一份价值1580万美元的无人机控制系统升级合同，其中包括将控制系统从Solaris切换到Linux。 雷神的无人机垂直起飞和降落
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jiero1> eexpress: ee
 * jiero1 摸摸 ee
<eexpress> jiero1: 你乱发照片了
<jiero1> eexpress: 什么？
<jiero1> eexpress:  难道会给 leeeee 带来危险？
<jiero1> onlylove:  .
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • xubuntu特定型号无线网卡上网秒断 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459296 ThinkPad X120E 自带的网卡 n330 +安卓盒子送的RK8188? 都有这个问题 解决办法 禁用了 ipv6 然后基本上OK 现在就是120E那个信号强度还有抽搐的现象 很奇怪的问题。我从网络设置里面已经设置了忽略ipv6一样
<happyaron> jiero1: 罗姐早上好
<happyaron> freeflying: 壕猴叔儿，今天买啥了～
<happyaron> freeflying: 求星战6
<jiero1> happyaron:  。。。蓉蓉
<jiero1> freeflying:  。。。昨天你突然变叔叔辈了
<happyaron> jiero1: 他早就叔儿了。
<happyaron> jiero1: 不是叔叔，是叔儿
<happyaron>  lol
 * jiero1 抱抱 cherrot
<cherrot> jiero1: morning
<slucx> 现在的内存真心贵啊
<slucx> 都不敢买了
<jiero1> cherrot morning
<ywmy> 大家早上好～
 * slucx 问个问题，C编译的时候默认不会去搜索/usr/include的子目录的吧？
<caleb-> slucx: 不会
<imtxc> 早
<imtxc> eexpress: momo
<tracyone> ==
<slucx> caleb-: è°¢
<slucx> huntxu: 你用的是x230吧？
<slucx> huntxu: 加内存了没？
<huntxu> slucx: 淡淡那种土豪才是230
<huntxu> slucx: 我是acer廉价本
<slucx> huntxu: 哈哈
<slucx> huntxu: linux里哪些文件系统可以挂载到tmpfs？
<slucx> huntxu: 你挂了哪几个？
<huntxu> slucx: /dev/shm /run以及/run/user/xxxx /sys/fs/cgroup 还有 /tmp
<huntxu> slucx: 全是默认的
<huntxu> 我都不手动折腾这些
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • thinkpad t540p装个什么版本的linux比较合适？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459297 有用这款机器装linux的出来说下一呗。主要从硬件支持的情况讲讲。 统计信息: 发表于 由 黎曼可和函数 — 2014-05-08 10:27
<slucx> 我的系统默认就没有把/sys/fs/cgroup /tmp挂到内存
<slucx> huntxu:
<slucx> huntxu: 估计咋俩的内核不一样
<sssczy> 别折腾了，直接在win上面利用vagrant装个ubuntu虚拟机，搞起来方便多了
<sssczy> 虚拟机的端口映射到主机相应的端口，搞起ROR、LAMP开发环境来是妥妥的
<imtxc> x230 挺好啊
<imtxc> slucx: 不加内存怎么用
<slucx> imtxc: 增加
<slucx> 现在4G
<onlylove> slucx: 4G内存能玩！再加一根！
<onlylove> slucx: 这年头没个8G内存好意思出门？
<caleb-> 4G 穷逼哭瞎
<gfrog> huntxu: 有幸跟土壕蛋用一样型号的本子。
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<palomino|working> mem[Physical: 15.6GB, 86.3% free - Swap: 3.8GB, 100.0% free]
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你买新本了?
 * zenNamaste 膜拜土豪蛙
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 230啊
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 毛线
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 哦. 那你也有钱
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 毛线
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我都用的几年前的破hp
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 这是在公司用的，家里没本子使。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 二代i5哭死
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我现在天天上下班背这个hp
<slucx> 不舍得买 现在内存太贵了，4G都得300块大洋了
<slucx> 230，我现在还没设计过，WIN7还是32位不动
<zenNamaste> slucx: http://item.jd.com/265647.html
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 【金士顿DDR3 1333 4G】金士顿（Kingston）DDR3 1333 4G 笔记本内存【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:259.00
<zenNamaste> 还有人用32位系统呢???????
<slucx> zenNamaste: 230用的是1600 1.5v 内存好不好
<zenNamaste> 哦
<slucx> 再说了买也不买金士顿啊
<zenNamaste> slucx: 买不起230, 不知道
<onlylove> slucx: 才300
<onlylove> slucx: 我和你说我那2G的都240,你怎么想
<onlylove> slucx: 知足吧你
<slucx> 哈哈
<slucx> 去年还挺便宜的
<slucx> 当时没买
<onlylove> 尔必达破产了
<slucx> onlylove: 所以现在卖的内存颗粒很多都是尔必达的
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 《LINUX+SHELL脚本攻略》pdf电子(中文版) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459305 第1章 小试牛刀 1.1 简介 1.2 终端打印 1.2.1 实战演练 1.2.2 补充内容 1.3 玩转变量和环境变量 1.3.1 预备知识 1.3.2 实战演练 1.3.3 补充内容 1.4 通过shell进行数学运算 1.4.1 预备知识 1.4.2 实战演练 1.5 玩转文
<slucx> 坐等降价
<slucx>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<slucx> Mem:          3664       1109       2554         28         52        574
<onlylove> 不行……我今天必须要加班了……
<onlylove> 我得把该做的今天都做完，明天安心交接
<slucx> onlylove: 你换工作了，恭喜恭喜
<slucx> 善始善终
<onlylove> slucx: 有毛好恭喜的
<slucx> onlylove: 换工作跟升官一个道理
<onlylove> slucx: 我TM被裁的
<slucx> lol
 * imtxc 有幸和俩土豪用一个型号的本
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 炫富
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 可耻
 * imtxc 很富
<onlylove> zenNamaste: imtxc本来就是壕，你不知道？10张信用卡呢，他钱包掉了都不敢捡
 * wzssyqa 准备联合 zenNamaste 抢劫 imtxc 
<zenNamaste> wzssyqa: 恩.
<gfrog>  wz
<gfrog>  wzssyqa zenNamaste 抢劫 imtxc 的肥油么？
 * gfrog 饿，找东西吃。
<imtxc> lol
<wzssyqa> gfrog: 卖去地沟油工厂
<onlylove> good idea
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你来不来? 一起抢劫! 我跟 wzssyqa 要财. 色留给你
<zenNamaste> wzssyqa: 同意否?
<wzssyqa> zenNamaste: +oo
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 没兴趣。
<wzssyqa> gfrog: 我们可以帮你摁住
<imtxc> |||
<wzssyqa> gfrog: 你只管注入就行
<zenNamaste> wzssyqa: 不不不, 我做不到, 我躲远就好....
 * zenNamaste 不忍直视
<wzssyqa> zenNamaste: 没事，回去吐两天就好了
<zenNamaste> ... ...
<onlylove> 真残暴……
 * wzssyqa 发现自己被你们带坏了
<happyaron> 输入法又出了新build
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 反正不用
<happyaron> 默默地求QA孕妇大姐给过……
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 装上给我刷活跃用户……
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 不差我一个，也不多我一个
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 妹的
<palomino|working> :O happyaron
<palomino|working> 求链接 happyaron
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 给我个tp，我就可以天天用linux了
<imtxc> wzssyqa: .乃口味好重
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 是 gfrog 口味重
<gfrog> wzssyqa: 神马乱七八糟的
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 乱七八糟的
 * slucx 我现在内存还没用1/3，但是听说双通道可以提高集显性能
<palomino|working> 安装了,明天看看还会不会双飞 happyaron
<onlylove> slucx: 是的，可以提高集显性能，仅此而已，双通道性能实际上不如单条
<happyaron> palomino|working: 得QA孕妇给过才行
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 找你老板
<slucx> onlylove: 话说回来了，linux也不需要啥显卡性能
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 果然和 gfrog 很有默契
<onlylove> happyaron: 过不过的，你先打包，丢给土豪马，有bug让她自己忍着
<palomino|working> 不是.18么 happyaron
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你又不给他提供build
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃又去宇宙中心了？
<happyaron> onlylove: 先给QA孕妇大姐
<happyaron> palomino|working: 我手上0019
<onlylove> 嗯，发现错了个字
<onlylove> happyaron: s/她/他/
<happyaron> gfrog: 下午去
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 神马？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你要是给他build个输入法，他会很高兴滴
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 让他用release版去吧。
<happyaron> lol
<palomino|working> :O happyaron
<slucx> huntxu: 刚知道linux有cgroup这个东东，长姿势了
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕
<gfrog> zenNamaste: imtxc 日淘相机靠谱么？
<gfrog> zenNamaste: imtxc 会不会遇到只有日文菜单的渣渣机器？
<imtxc> gfrog: 国内客服大多可以刷
<imtxc> gfrog: 但是收费的
<imtxc> gfrog: 这事儿 freeflying 门清啊
<Guest79506> ubuntu new
<imtxc> onlylove: 对了，我记错了
<imtxc> onlylove: 关于卡的事儿，只有南京银行的借记卡上面没有明确的写“本卡归南京银行所有”
<onlylove> imtxc: 我以为啥呢，你昨天说的那个共同所有的是谁
<onlylove> gfrog: 你又要买相机了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 我记错了，就是这家，我记得他写的是归持卡人所有
<onlylove> slucx: 这东西，其他系统没有，所以systemd不能在别处用
<imtxc> onlylove: 估计他是给媳妇买的
<onlylove> 又一个有媳妇的
<onlylove> imtxc: 对了，你有论坛帐号是不？
<imtxc> onlylove: ubuntu 中文论坛？ 有啊
<onlylove> imtxc: jiero昨晚把l5e照片发论坛水区了
<imtxc> onlylove: 不看
<imtxc> onlylove: 没兴趣
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> imtxc: 你至于么
<imtxc> onlylove: 胃口吊过头了就是没胃口了
<onlylove> imtxc: 人昨天忙着和jiero聊天没搭理你而已
<gfrog> imtxc: 猴总是O记控
<gfrog> onlylove: 神马叫又，我没相机啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 买sony的话貌似有全球联保
<imtxc> gfrog: a7r 妥妥的
<gfrog> imtxc: 不要单反
<imtxc> gfrog: a7r 不是单反啊
<imtxc> 无反全副
<imtxc> 我在苏宁把玩过，个头还不大
<gfrog> imtxc: 不要，太大。要口袋机，揣兜就拿走的
<imtxc> gfrog: 那5s或者4s不够么
<imtxc> 要么nokia808 之类？「
<onlylove> gfrog: 口袋？卡片？
<onlylove> gfrog: sony T系列？
<gfrog> onlylove: nex啊
<onlylove> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7413963/
<oscar_huang> nex系列微单确实不错。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 没搭理我我更没兴趣看
<onlylove> imtxc: 算了，我多嘴
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu下多个版本gcc配置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459310 大家好，我在ubuntu下安装CUDA，网上资料说需要4.6版本的gcc，我安装的ubuntu13.04版本（CUDA只有支持12和13的）；ubuntu13.04版自带的gcc是4.7的，我重新apt-get gcc-4.6 mv 之前的gcc 重新ln gcc到gcc-4.6 （这是第一个
<^k^>  ─> 方法）；安装报错 “The compiler used to compile the kernel (gcc 4.7) does not exactly match the current compiler (gcc 4.6). The Linux 2.6 kernel module loader rejects kern …
<imtxc> onlylove: 100d 确实小
<happyaron> freeflying: 日淘5D3划算嘛？
<imtxc> happyaron: 壕，受我一拜
<happyaron> freeflying: 感动常在5D3
<happyaron> imtxc: 神马……
<imtxc> happyaron: 都买无敌伞了
<happyaron> imtxc: 没买。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: amazon jp的价格对么？
<imtxc> onlylove: 中关村的店家不推荐5d3说是因为没有闪光灯不方便。。。。
<imtxc> happyaron: 不怕全副重么
<happyaron> imtxc: 2kg的相机拍一小时也不会手抖啊～
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 难道是c++中的find_end()有BUG？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459311 //以下是wrong.cpp。那里出问题了？难道是c++中的find_end()有BUG？ #include <vector> #include <algorithm> #include <iostream> bool equals ( int elem1, int elem2 ) { return 2 * elem1 == elem2; } int main(int argc,char *argv[] ) { using namespace std; vector
<^k^>  ─> <int> v1, v2; vector <int>::iterator Iter1, Iter2; int i; for ( i = 0 ; i <= 5 ; i++ ) { v2.push_back( 5 * i ); } int iii; for ( iii = 0 ; iii <= 11 ; iii++ ) { v1.push_back(iii); } …
<happyaron> imtxc: 闪光灯暂时对我还浮云
<imtxc> happyaron: 铁臂啊
<imtxc> happyaron: cool
<happyaron> imtxc: 铁臂啥……经常练就不抖了……
 * imtxc 帕金森无解
<imtxc> happyaron: 你现在用的啥相机啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 五一刚又没相机了，之前借别人7D
<^k^> 新 云计算 • MAAS无法正常在node上使用pxe http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459312 正常在 ubuntu 13.10环境下部署maas，并做了import-pxe-files。通过手动方式添加了node，但是node节点在自动部署过程中遇到“Unable to locate configuration file”的错误，如图所示。 figure_1.png 此问题如何解决？ 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 cnhome — 2014-05-08 12:23
<imtxc> http://item.jd.com/592892.html 靠谱  cc happyaron
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【佳能EOS 5D Mark III】佳能（Canon） EOS 5D Mark III 单反套机（EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM 镜头）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<happyaron> imtxc: 这个不是更靠谱 http://www.price.com.hk/product.php?p=157884
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ Canon EOS 5D Mark III 連EF 24-70mm f/4L IS USM鏡頭套裝 - DSLR 數碼單鏡反光相機 - 相機 - 攝影 - 香港格價網 Price.com.hk
<imtxc> lol
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 你的顺丰转运怎么申请的？
<imtxc> cherrot: 自己注册呗
<cherrot> imtxc: 有地址么？  我上次找没找到
<imtxc> happyaron: 这个价格好像高一点儿，得你10分钟的工资，你考虑好了？
<imtxc> cherrot: sfbuy.com 啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: Make buying Simply Fantastic! (@ sfbuy.com)
<cherrot> imtxc: thx
<imtxc> cherrot: 赞，又要海淘了
<happyaron> imtxc: 我哪有这么多工资，除了当当壕我们都差得远……
<cherrot> imtxc: 同事想入 大馒头 耳机
<imtxc> happyaron: 当当不会看这种相机的吧？飞思哈苏什么的估计才能看
<happyaron> imtxc: ...
<mjkr> finally completely native ssh on windows running in cmd shell!
<cherrot> imtxc: 妈蛋 系统有漏洞   收不到验证邮件 就不能重新注册了 登录也无效
<mjkr> all crypto dependency in capi!
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 分牌子
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 网站上点注册
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 没收到验证邮件 我换个邮箱好了。。。悲催
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 恩
 * imtxc 两天没收快递了！！收痒
<imtxc> 手痒怎么办
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我明白前几天你和我说的东西的意思了。
<happyaron> imtxc: 买东西
<happyaron> imtxc: 不就有快递了么
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> imtxc: 把你地址给我，我帮你下单订5D3，货到付款
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> happyaron: 能按揭不
<happyaron> imtxc: 问jd/amazon啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 惨了，我给妹子推荐移动电源，然后她手机坏了，现在死活要我赔偿
<piggybox> imtxc: 确实很惨
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我说了好多呀, 不知道你指哪个?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我去...
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 入手大馒头要谨慎
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 以我的经验来看, 不推荐任何封闭式耳机. 除非你真的很想在办公室里看av
 * zenNamaste 感觉联想扬天什么的, 质量比tp好很多, 是错觉吗?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: ...
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 是错觉
<leeeee> 刺猬呢！！！
<onlylove> imtxc: 赔吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 这妹子手机什么样的？
<onlylove> imtxc: 没内闪不方便……靠当5d3的热靴吃饭的……
<yunfan> imtxc: 我看是想你陪  你别会意错了
<onlylove> imtxc: 5d3那个价位的，不买外闪？
<yunfan> 人家没手机 不能振动了 所以要找个真人
<imtxc> onlylove: lol
<imtxc> yunfan: lol
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 如果是国内，不是错觉，两个差不多
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 国外的不好说
<yunfan> freeflying: 给我蛤嫫的联系方式 我要问点docker的东西
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 胆敢黑我大ｘ２３０
<onlylove> imtxc: 黑的就是你
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我的已然坏了...
<leeeee> 小怪！！要不要猫咪，我们隔壁寝室养的猫生了小猫
<Saigut> - -!
<onlylove> leeeee: 你快递给他么
<leeeee> == 不行吗？
<leeeee> 当初我买小仓鼠也是人快递给我的啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 确定不会饿死？我记得快递不运活物
<onlylove> leeeee: 活物好像有专门的手续
<onlylove> leeeee: 而且你这是刚出生的，
<leeeee> 我不知道 反正我收到是活的 养了几天就死了，，，
<leeeee> 刚出生 现在吃奶
<yunfan> leeeee: 我家就生了4只
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 不要猫, 小乖特别淘气, 一点儿也不乖
<yunfan> 送了三只 还有一只
<leeeee> 等再喂一周就可以送了
<onlylove> leeeee: 你要知道，奶猫奶兔这些，都不能买
<leeeee> 那改名 叫 不乖
<yunfan> 活物可以走慢递
<leeeee> 为什么不能买。。。
<palomino|working> 奶兔 O_O
<palomino|working> 想起大白兔奶糖..
<onlylove> leeeee: 高危，过了这个期限再买
<onlylove> leeeee: 特容易死
<leeeee> 我是问我同学要了一只 为我外甥女 被我姐骂了一顿
<leeeee> 我养仓鼠养了好久
<imtxc> onlylove: 快递送的
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在快递，连这东西都送？
<leeeee> 但是我没让他们同居
<imtxc> onlylove: 去年我朋友买过松鼠
<leeeee> 因为繁殖能力太强了
<onlylove> leeeee: 不打架？
<leeeee> 大家啊 母的打公的
<imtxc> onlylove: 就淘宝上买的
 * onlylove 喂 palomino|working吃大白兔奶糖
<leeeee> 放两个笼子就好了
<Saigut> 寝室没人饿死怎么办？
<Saigut> 猫也关笼子里？
<leeeee> Saigut：是你饿死？
<leeeee> 猫不关笼子里
<leeeee> 在我们院子里跑
<leeeee> 晚上回我同学寝室睡觉
<Saigut> 大猫好办，就是小猫不好办
<Saigut> 乱叫，乱撒
<leeeee> 小猫可爱 大猫烦死了
<Saigut> 乱拉
<leeeee> 天天鬼叫
<leeeee> 我们院子里有7、8只猫
<leeeee> 一到晚上 没法睡觉
<October21> 半夜鬼苦狼嚎
<leeeee> 嗯 简直想死
<Saigut> 寝室一天没人小猫不会饿死？
<leeeee> 有妈妈在怎么会死？
<leeeee> 现在都是在喂奶啊
<leeeee> 特别萌
<October21> 你们收养动物没遭到投诉吗？
<October21> 集体宿舍一般不允许吧？
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 同事入  我没钱。。
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 赞.
<gfrog> imtxc: 邮坨shit给你？
<gfrog> happyaron: 土壕乃要无敌伞？
<happyaron> gfrog: 在考虑啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 收啊收啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 求靠谱买发
<gfrog> happyaron: 大三元一起收了吧
<happyaron> gfrog: 求靠谱买法
<happyaron> gfrog: 那收不起……
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 垃圾邮件里都找不到sf的注册邮件。。难道gmail不支持？
<gfrog> happyaron: 找日本机油给你邮过来嘛
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 不行就再转运你那了 ;)
<Saigut> 没有妈的猫呢？
<Saigut> 比如你送给别人的小猫
<Saigut> 擦，我断网了
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 我就是gmail注册的
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 没问题
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 估计我中奖了
<leeeee> 不允许啊 阿姨很讨厌
<leeeee> 但是同学爱猫啊 都会买猫粮给他们吃
<October21> leeeee: 你们怎么不讨厌
<leeeee> 我讨厌啊。。
<October21> leeeee: 恻隐之心
<leeeee> 但是小猫很萌
<happyaron> gfrog: 在日本的童鞋没有机油了，都妹纸。
<gfrog> cherrot: 你中奖了？ 跟 zenNamaste 的？
<cherrot> gfrog: 没  顺丰bug了
<Saigut> 小猫不会乱拉屎吗？
<gfrog> happyaron: 艾玛，那去霓虹见见妹纸，顺路买个无敌伞拍video
<zenNamaste> gfrog: .. .. .. 表黑我!
<October21> Saigut: 猫猫很自觉的
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 有么？
<October21> Saigut: 要正确引导
<leeeee> 我没养过 不过我同学都允许猫跟她睡觉
<October21> 我师傅家的猫不用猫沙，主动去卫生间
<Saigut> October21: 自觉地拉在寝室的某个角落里。。
<leeeee> 应该是不太脏的
<leeeee> 我是不行。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 霓虹的那几个妹子目前不喜欢～
<onlylove> October21: 因为教过
<October21> 完事后好在边上刨一下
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> October21: 先用猫砂，然后再把猫砂放卫生间去
<October21> onlylove: 被我师傅她老公打过
<October21> 就老老实实了
<happyaron> October21: 勾引你师傅么？
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> October21: 勾引你师傅么
 * happyaron 最近开始歪楼党了。
<leeeee> ==
<gfrog> happyaron: 让他们买个相机，不用你半卖半送的。lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 神马，没跟上思路
<gfrog> happyaron: 找霓虹妹子买相机
<October21> happyaron: 我师傅很爱那个猫
<leeeee> 霓虹妹子是什么
<happyaron> gfrog: 。。。
<happyaron> October21: 看了却是勾引你师傅了。
<October21> leeeee: 霓虹国
<leeeee> 不懂。。
<leeeee> 霓虹国是什么
<October21> 可能是那个猫猫不老实，惹烦人了
<October21> leeeee: 岛国
<happyaron> lol
<imtxc> happyaron: 拜无敌伞
<happyaron> imtxc: 能按揭，你要不？
<leeeee> 无敌伞又是什么
<October21> 我每次去师傅家，就给猫猫挠痒，结果我一去它就趟下
<gfrog> happyaron: 拜无敌伞
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 你一去 。。
<leeeee> 好吧
 * gfrog 还在为买奶3还是奶5纠结……
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 如何删除多余的输入法？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459313 ubuntu 14.04： 通过“文本输入设置”添加了“英国英语”输入法，当切换到它的时候，键盘布局全乱了，即使切换会ibus，键盘布局还是乱的，但是“文本输入设置”不能删除该输入法（只添加了它一
<^k^>  ─> 个），请问有何办法解决，多谢！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 redgreen0307 — 2014-05-08 13:33
<leeeee> 奶3是奶昔3么？
<leeeee> 我买的这个啊。。
<imtxc> happyaron: 免息按揭5年的话我就要 lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 你不需要按揭
<happyaron> imtxc: 这怎么可能～
<gfrog> happyaron: 我是按揭不出来了
<gfrog> happyaron: 能按你以为我不想按嘛……
<happyaron> lol
 * imtxc 想按个5d3
<leeeee> 我听说
<leeeee> 5x的不好啊
<leeeee> 别买了
<leeeee> 上次看什么值得买评论就有人说有两类不要买。。
<October21> leeeee: 那个猫猫很喜欢我给它挠痒
<leeeee> 5x就在其中
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 一起按一个？ wzssyqa ?
<leeeee> October21：那你就去给它挠！
<onlylove> leeeee: 不买5x买1x?买不起啊……
<imtxc> happyaron: 不考虑 D800E？
<imtxc> happyaron: 不考虑a7s？ lol
<happyaron> imtxc: 身边都是感动常在，我也只能从了……否则镜头借不到啊。
<October21> leeeee: 嗯
<gfrog> happyaron: 莫听 imtxc 的，快来感动常在
<leeeee> 我不知道啊 只是看到评论说不好而已 当然仁者见仁智者见智
<leeeee> 我学摄影的同学都是用感动常在。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 哈哈
<onlylove> 感动常在牙膏？
<imtxc> onlylove: 我打算去收个金圈儿
 * onlylove 拜 imtxc壕
<imtxc> onlylove: 烧到底
<onlylove> imtxc: 定焦？
<onlylove> imtxc: 85?
<onlylove> imtxc: 还是50 1.2
<imtxc> onlylove: 内牛啊
<leeeee> 一个个都是富二代啊
<leeeee> 天天烧钱
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 【求助】win8+ubuntu12.04双系统，重装ubuntu之后引导出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459314 讲讲心酸史。 本来win8+ubuntu12.04lts用的好好的。然后不知什么时候乱改sources.list，导致问题不断。于是决定重装。 在没做好功课的情况下，在win8里，用MbrFix把引导改了，然后用
<adam8157> 大家乖
<imtxc> onlylove: 我认识几个耐克玩家，但是他们也都是一镜，我也借不到镜头玩
<onlylove> adam乖
<Saigut> ^k^: 这哥们
<onlylove> imtxc: 泥坑好到一只镜头够用的地步了？变焦的吧？
<^k^> Saigut, .. 休息一下 ..  13:53
<Saigut> ^k^: 用winpe啊
<^k^> Saigut, .. 休息一下 ..  13:53
<imtxc> onlylove: 都跟我一样，狗变
<onlylove> imtxc: 我还以为牛变
<October21> Saigut: 你不要调戏bot！
<gfrog> imtxc: 买毛金圈，我送你个皮筋儿套镜头上就是金圈儿了
<imtxc> adam8157: momo
<leeeee> 噗
<imtxc> gfrog: -__-
<gfrog> onlylove: 鞋厂好像没50/1.2
<onlylove> gfrog: 50 1.0？
<Saigut> October21: 这bot功能未知啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕快来我CDO吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 没坑啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 那是可乐厂
<gfrog> adam8157: 你来就有撒
<adam8157> gfrog: 尊的么?
<onlylove> gfrog: 那鞋厂50的最大光圈多少
<October21> Saigut: 我没玩过
<gfrog> onlylove: 1.4大概。鞋厂的法兰距不够，做不了大光圈。这也是鞋厂大长焦镜头吃亏的主要原因。
<gfrog> onlylove: 当年办工厂壮士断腕，砍掉FD上EF还是很有远见的。
 * gfrog 不知道家电厂干掉阿花口改E卡口是不是也这么有远见。
<onlylove> gfrog: 大光圈……也就进光大呢，那景深真的那么重要？
<Saigut> October21: 我是想说发帖的那哥们
<imtxc> onlylove: 室内啊，夜景啊不需要大光圈么
<onlylove> imtxc: 夜景确实要……室内？三脚架，或者长曝光
<October21> Saigut_: 你可以上论坛回复他嘛
<gfrog> onlylove: 进光量大做长焦简单
<Saigut_> October21: 又要打开网页又要登录麻烦
<onlylove> gfrog: 哦，也是……
<October21> Saigut_: tapatalk
<Saigut_> 能通过irc恢复就好了
<onlylove> 把长焦那头忘了
<October21> Saigut_: 手机软件
<gfrog> onlylove: imtxc 原来鞋厂还真有50/1.2 http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-Nikkor-Manual-Digital-Cameras/dp/B00009R95Y
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-Nikkor-Manual-Digital-Cameras/dp/B00009R95Y -- unhandled responsein get head
<gfrog> onlylove: imtxc 也不太贵。可惜外观不骚
<onlylove> gfrog: 和牙膏的1.2红圈之间没法比啊
<gfrog> onlylove: imtxc 额，这个是手动头啊，G头好像只有1.4
<imtxc> 黑大粗+金圈才靠谱
<onlylove> gfrog: 手动头……刚注意……
<gfrog> onlylove: 办工厂当年有50/1.0，神一般的存在
<gfrog> imtxc: 还是大白筒加红圈更骚，鞋厂黑大粗太低调
<adam8157> 鞋厂....
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Vbox Host OS By Ubuntu12.04 下默认NAT VRDP授权超时 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459315 宿主机 Ubuntu12.04-4 32bit 安装Vbox 4.3.10 32 + Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.3.10 使用默认 NAT 监听端口默认3389 sudo vboxmanage modifyvm "2003" --vrde on sudo adduser 2003s sudo vboxmanage modifyvm "2003s" --vrdeautht
<^k^>  ─> ype external sudo vboxmanage modifyvm "2003s" --vrdeauthlibrary default sudo vboxmanage startvm "2003s" --type headless sudo netstat -atln Code: tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1 …
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<nyfair> 上班上班
 * adam8157 #nowplaying The Who - I Like Nightmares
<Saigut> October21: got it, 虽然我不喜欢上论坛，lol
<leeeee> ==
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Guns N' Roses - I Don't Care About You
<leeeee> ==
<gfrog> happyaron: 考虑ilce6000中
<October21> Saigut: 这样你就可以帮到别人了
<happyaron> gfrog: 70D
<happyaron> gfrog: http://item.jd.com/974380.html
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 【佳能EOS 70D】佳能（Canon） EOS 70D 单反套机 （EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM镜头）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<gfrog> happyaron: 不要xxd
<gfrog> happyaron: 宁可6D也别xxD，
<iLucky> 有人用尔雅上过公选课吗？
<happyaron> gfrog: 7D http://item.jd.com/179638.html
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 【佳能EOS 7D单反套机】佳能（Canon） EOS 7D 单反套机（EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS 镜头）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<happyaron> gfrog: 感觉既然你想买全画幅单反，就没必要入高端卡片了
<cherrot> gfrog: 8k的全副？
<happyaron> cherrot: 哪有8k的全幅
<cherrot> happyaron: 写的是全像素。。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 7D是APS-C的，感觉不如70D
<happyaron> cherrot: 。。。
 * cherrot 怎么可能有8k的全副。。唉
<gfrog> happyaron: 7D太老，6D是全副
<happyaron> gfrog: 嗯，7D不如70D都，但你说不要xxD
<gfrog> happyaron: 我不全副啊。或者说不单反。
<happyaron> gfrog: 反正既然你有心入单反，真心不建议高端卡片。
<gfrog> happyaron: 我爹玩儿单反。我是旅游党，不单反，只卡片。
<happyaron> 接受APS-C的话70D不错，否则的话6D 5D3自选了……
<adam8157>  饼干镜头
<cherrot> happyaron: 70D 不是 APS-C ？
<happyaron> gfrog: http://item.jd.com/931903.html 只要699，效果一样好
 * adam8157 刚计划下半年去泰国, 免签的事儿又出了变故, sigh
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 【佳能IXUS132】佳能（Canon） IXUS132 数码相机 银色（1600万像素 2.7英寸液晶屏 8倍光学变焦 28mm广角）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<happyaron> cherrot: 是，但新啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 参数完爆7D
<cherrot> happyaron: 嗯
<gfrog> happyaron: 还不如iphone呢，拿个破卡片还累赘
<happyaron> gfrog: 真心虐死iphone
<gfrog> happyaron: 联通商城5S便宜800，想换了
<happyaron> gfrog: 入
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 为毛不推荐封闭耳机咧？
<gfrog> happyaron: 等合约到期
<happyaron> 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 招商九积分换联通商城100代金券哦
 * happyaron 攒钱买5D3
<gfrog> adam8157: 毛用？
<adam8157> gfrog: 再省100啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 这玩意旅游带着纯累赘，真心的。
<happyaron> gfrog: 看你怎么考虑啦，不想带的时候我就用5s了
<gfrog> happyaron: 爪机其实真心方便，随时分享。但是有时候hold不住好景色。
<cherrot> happyaron: 大爷真有钱 给大爷跪了 lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 好吧看各人需求呗
<happyaron> cherrot: 看清楚点是攒钱……
<cherrot> happyaron: 我连攒钱的勇气都没有 。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 按揭啊、
<happyaron> cherrot: 你看当当壕，跟本不需要考虑
<imtxc> happyaron: 当当下单的功夫5d3的钱就出来了
<happyaron> 不行了继续去搜狗卖身
<happyaron> imtxc: 对啊，考虑那么多，反而浪费很多钱。
<happyaron> nyfair: ^^
<imtxc> happyaron: 花的速度敢不上赚的速度啊
<happyaron> nyfair: 粗来黑当当啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 是啊
<happyaron> adam8157: ^^^
<imtxc> 要是点的慢点儿，就赔钱了
<adam8157> happyaron: 你这是作死啊....
<happyaron> 不行，真得出发去卖身了，到地方再上来吹水。
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕来我组做Openstack吧。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不去
<adam8157> happyaron: UE壕渡我
<adam8157> gfrog: CDO壕渡我
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕来我组做Openstack吧。
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕来我组写Juju撒
<adam8157> gfrog: 我不够浪
<gfrog> adam8157: 你挺浪了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 还不够浪
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕来我组做Openstack吧。
 * gfrog flash里中文又乱码了，肿么破。 cc happyaron adam8157 
<adam8157> gfrog: 上班看弹幕?
<gfrog> adam8157: .
 * zenNamaste 贵c真心高达上
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 什么情况
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 情况是还要等一下
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 那高大上个毛
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我看你们在讨论浪不浪的问题, 就觉得你们很高大上
<adam8157> zenNamaste: golang -> 够浪
<zenNamaste> 我知道呀
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我知道呀
<zenNamaste> adam8157: <gfrog> adam8157: 你挺浪了。      挺浪是什么我就不知道了
<zenNamaste> golang我还是知道的
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 难道 adam8157 不浪？
<nyfair> gfrog: locale=zh-CN.gb2312 firefox http://www.xxoo.com/
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ xxoo.com
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 今天穿了个神马神马的T
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 嘿嘿
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我怎么知道
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 但是, 你怎么知道的呢?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 今天丫穿了个神马神马的T
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 不懂..
 * zenNamaste 什么都不懂, 你们别黑我就是了
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 他每天都会流窜浪一下
<nyfair> a站似乎被卖给斗鱼了？
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 乃最近在日亚淘过货不？
<nyfair> zenNamaste: golang不是google自己都不维护了么
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 似乎最近日亚海淘被逮到被睡的几率也挺高？
 * adam8157 注销了百通
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 没有...
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 不晓得..
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 不知道.. 不喜欢golang
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 好吧
 * gfrog 试试水去，反正还有时间。
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 封闭的耳机为啥不推荐啊  求解~
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 声音不自然
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 不通透, 闷
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 开放的, 好很多.
<cherrot> zenNamaste: soga
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • uname -r 内核和源码内核怎么不一致呢？求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459317 我用uname -r查到的内核版本是：2.6.32-122-rtai 但是我在源码里面找到的是这个： 2.6.32.11+drm33.2 就是因为这个不一样，程序运行总是出错，总是告诉我应该切换到 2.6.32.11+drm33.2这个下面， 可是
<^k^>  ─> 我就只有一个内核呀~~ 高手点拨一下吧~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 木果果 — 2014-05-08 14:35
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu,显示器没显示了！远程能看！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459321 上午工作好好的，突然没显示了，只有开机Ubuntu一闪。求帮助！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 JingweiZhu1990 — 2014-05-08 14:41
<nyfair> 朱军，linux下的视频播放，我推荐这个国货https://github.com/wang-bin/QtAV
<^k^> ⇪ t: wang-bin/QtAV · GitHub
<nyfair> 一切mplayer的壳都是渣渣
<nyfair> 一切用gstramer的都是便便
<adam8157> nyfair: 我用mplayer蛮好的感觉
 * adam8157 想修个git的bug, 结果那是个perl, 瞬间放弃
<huntxu> adam8157: 渣
<adam8157> huntxu: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=747068  快去修了
<lainme> adam8157: 现学
<^k^> ⇪ t: #747068 - git-email: sendemail.bcc in config file overrides command line option "--bcc" - Debian Bug report logs
<adam8157> lainme: 现学的话可以写, 但是读不懂要修改的代码...
<huntxu> adam8157: 高端
<huntxu> adam8157: 中午有个问题问你来着
<adam8157> huntxu: 用公司邮箱发补丁, 结果cc给了我的gmail
<huntxu> adam8157: linux上删文件，是一定要那个文件的所有打开fd都关掉才会正式删除
<adam8157> huntxu: 说
<adam8157> huntxu: 对
<huntxu> adam8157: 在空间满的情况下，我删除一个打开着的文件，是不是那个空间要等到那个文件关闭才会回收
<adam8157> huntxu: 对
<huntxu> adam8157: 也就是我基本上是不能删掉之后马上新建的咯？
<imtxc> adam8157: 赞
<adam8157> huntxu: 空间满了? 不行啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 折腾pNFS中，尼玛这世界怎么啥都集群化。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 文件还在, 删除的只是link
<adam8157> huntxu: nfs多线程太渣
<gfrog> adam8157:  kernel: [ 702.424078] INFO: rcu_sched detected stalls on CPUs/tasks: { 0 1 2 4 5} (detected by 3, t=15050 jiffies, g=1279, c=1278, q=0) 壕，这种log大概是哪方面出问题了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 文件系统
<huntxu> adam8157: 简直大坑
<adam8157> gfrog: rcu大多都是文件系统用
<huntxu> adam8157: 连文档都没有
<adam8157> huntxu: pNFS, 红帽早就开始看了...
<huntxu> adam8157: 有客户端，没有服务器啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 还非得用什么gfs2...
<adam8157> gfrog: stalls, 某个cpu上进程卡住了一直没切换进程, 所有的不管在哪的rcu就妥妥的卡死
<huntxu> systemd on /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd type cgroup
<adam8157> huntxu: 赛高
<huntxu> ubuntu学人家挂载个systemd是啥意思。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 下一步就切systemd啦
<gfrog> adam8157: kernel space or userspace? kernel space?
<adam8157> gfrog: rcu是kernel space的, 导致rcu stall的可能是某个userspace进程死锁
<adam8157> huntxu: 快去修 git send-email
<huntxu> adam8157: 没空，掉pnfs的坑里
<huntxu> adam8157: 还没搭建成功
<imtxc> lol
<adam8157> imtxc: 你赞啊lol啊的干毛?
<imtxc> adam8157: 发送心跳包，防止掉线
<imtxc> adam8157: 赞是赞你注销百通啊
<adam8157> imtxc: oh
<adam8157> imtxc: 邮箱改成随便写的, 密码改成随便填的...
<adam8157> nyfair: 脑洞天兵萌大姐 好看
<nyfair> 脑洞蛋蛋
<happyaron> 到达卖身地点。
<jiero> happyaron: 对我来说，你太贵了
<nyfair> g婊不是号称用aura取代gtk+了么，怎么chrome还有gtk2依赖？
<happyaron> jiero: 也没说卖给你啊。
<jiero> happyaron: 贵人
<jiero> happyaron:  嗯嗯。好的，继续卖。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，整个dmesg发过来了，syspend的时候kernel crash导致kdump加载了第二个内核，然后第二内核噼里啪啦的报RCU warning
<adam8157> gfrog: 这样... 为什么会有kdump?
<gfrog> adam8157: suspend的时候kernel crash了嘛
<chenxiongfei> 1
<chenxiongfei> 求运维offer
<gfrog> adam8157: 问个问题。kexec load 新kernel之后，dmesg的时间戳是从0开始，还是继续第一个kernel的时间戳？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: warning不打紧, 重点是第二个kernel有没有成功生成vmcore?
<huntxu> gfrog: adam8157 ubuntu怎么查一个文件属于啥包
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个真不知道啊..
<adam8157> huntxu: apt-file
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 0
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 自然没啊，一直报错呢
<gfrog> huntxu: dpkg -S
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 哦, 没生成呀... 那就没办法了
<huntxu> adam8157: 淡淡渣， gfrog 蛙蛙高
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 确定？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: kdump肯定是0
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 所以, kexec也应该是0
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 那就怪了…… 我看到的log是接着来的……
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你的是kdump????
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 肯定不是吧
<gfrog> kdump-tools: /sbin/kexec -p --command-line="BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz...
<gfrog> kdump-tools: loaded kdump kernel
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 反正有这两行了
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕快帮忙确认下
<adam8157> gfrog: 没玩儿过kdump啊
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 没见过这个工具, u特有的吧
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 就是kdump，U打包叫kdump-tools
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你有这两行, 不代表进入kdump了.
<gfrog> zenNamaste: loaded了还能不成功？
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 为毛叫loaded……
<zenNamaste> gfrog: loaded了, 不代表能起来
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我擦
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 那这时候系统是个神马状态？
<happyaron> 一堆kernel大牛
<zenNamaste> gfrog: loaded了, 是说你预留了内存空间, 并且第二个内核给copy上去了. 但是你panic之后, 第二个kernel能不能起来两说呢
<imtxc> happyaron: 对了，相机的 wifi 功能很重要啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 为嘛
<imtxc> happyaron: 发微博啊
<zenNamaste> gfrog: cat /sys/kernel/kexec_crash_loaded 确认返回是1吧?  然后你 echo c > /proc/sysrq-trigger嘛 , 看看你的kdump能不能起来
<happyaron> imtxc: 懒得
<imtxc> happyaron: 。。
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 哦，貌似确实起不来，kexec load的kernel跟原有kernel是同一个，这样没法启动吧？
<imtxc> happyaron: 遥控偷拍功能很实用
<happyaron> imtxc: 没兴趣
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 可以是同一个kernel的
<gfrog> imtxc: 拍啥？ 妹子？
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩啊
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你上次说必须得俩不同的kernel的……
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 同一个kernel, 但是在内存里不是同一个...
 * zenNamaste 忘了上次怎么说的了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu13.10 安装macbuntu10.10没有系统面板是什么问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459325 RT。 截图如下，只有一个Cairo-Docy. 统计信息: 发表于 由 LeoDemon — 2014-05-08 15:37
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 实际上, rh里面是不同的. 第二个kernel关闭了很多功能
<imtxc> adam8157: 推荐别人办卡成功之后，我需要在哪里领取积分呢
<jiero> imtxc: 很多不能发微博 带 wifi 的相机？
<adam8157> imtxc: 等
<imtxc> adam8157: 好
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 通过kcli参数控制的嘛？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 对
<jiero> adam8157: 积分有什么用？
 * imtxc 也薅了2000积分了
<adam8157> jiero: 看电影
<imtxc> jiero: 换吃的啊
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你echo c一下试试看嘛
<jiero> adam8157:  哦。不看。 imtxc 哦。不吃。
<jiero> 无用。
<imtxc> jiero: 好吧
<imtxc> jiero: 给个微信，电话什么的联系方式
 * imtxc 观测到气压下降好快，这是要下雨啊
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • U盘安装ubuntu 14.04后无法启动！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459326 [b][b]本人今天第一次装Ubuntu（真机上，以前都是在VM上装别的Linux系统没出过问题） 我先是用软碟通做了一个U盘，安装过程一切正常，安装完后提示重启，点击后卡住了就强制关机，再启动就直接卡在
<^k^>  ─> 第一画面（电脑自带的）按del、F2、F8之类的都没反应，再插上U盘也是这样。 有遇到类似的问题没？或求大虾！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lov13 …
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 没法access机器。擦
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 能的话我还废话神马。
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 现在是从syslog推断之前发生的事情呢。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 能给syslog看吗?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 不能
<zenNamaste> syslog? panic了有syslog?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 没panic，rcu warning呢
<zenNamaste> gfrog: rcu几乎可以判断不是kdump打印出来的. 因为kdump之后, 时钟会清零的
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 那就是照你说的kdump失败？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 对. 所以有两种可能了. 1. 跟kdump完全无关, 本来就会有rcu的issue. 可以检查一下不加kdump的时候, 有没有rcu warning?  2. kdump的问题, 但是是在早期检查crash的时候就失败了, 跟没没有第二个kernel起来的机会
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 问题是, 你要先panic, 才会有kdump起来, 而你panic之后, 就没syslog了呀
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我也感脚很奇怪
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 乃又不肯给syslog, 那俺只能猜了
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 客户的syslog，不宜公开
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你就猜吧
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我懂.
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 猜中有奖。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 恩. 不过我可以给你正确的log给你看看.
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 不看RHEL的，没指导性
<zenNamaste> 哦.
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 差太多
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 哦.
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 反正, 如果你看的log里面没有panic并且时钟是连续的, 那就肯定没有kdump什么事
<gfrog> zenNamaste: adam8157 huntxu happyaron 大侠们，CRON里，@reboot是神马时间触发？
<huntxu> gfrog: ubuntu现在的clvm不用cman用什么？
<huntxu> gfrog: trusty里面没有cman
<huntxu> gfrog: 没见过
<gfrog> huntxu: clvm是what？ 存储问题找 adam8157
<huntxu> adam8157: ^
<huntxu> adam8157: ubuntu客服快来
<adam8157> huntxu: clvm是what？ 存储问题找 gfrog
<zenNamaste> gfrog: Running job at statup (boot)
 * gfrog deadlock
<zenNamaste> gfrog: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-execute-cron-job-after-system-reboot/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Linux Execute Cron Job After System Reboot
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 是reboot之后，system下一次bootup过程中对嘛？
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • shell脚本显示当前目录文件信息功能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459327 有两个题目 a)一个是列出当前目录的文件,并按照格式 File NameDate Last ModifiedSize menuNov 4233 obja.cOct 3100 Total of 2 files b)列出当前目录下的文件夹信息 Subdirectory NameDate Created testOct 23 test2Oct 30 Total of 2 subdire
<^k^>  ─> ctories 对于题目一,我的想法是stat -c "%n %y %s" *,后面不知要怎么做了,而且还没有过滤掉文件夹,只留下文件名 统计信息: 发表于 由 jqzyjack — …
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 是的
<gfrog> zenNamaste: cool
 * nyfair 自从改用qt5之后，arch越来越不省心了
<nyfair> 很多软件本来就支持qt5的，arch却用qt4编译
<huntxu> 嚓，猴总不在你们就这样
<huntxu> nyfair: 别用arch
<huntxu> nyfair: debian吧
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 自从上次想dd u盘结果dd了sda之后, 我的arch都不敢重启了
<nyfair> huntxu: windows更实际
<imtxc> zenNamaste: .....
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 14.04 中文输入法问题。求助。好新奇的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459328 我输入以后，会出现两个拼音。比如 输入 xiexie。。输入法面板上会显示 xi exie | [xiexie]...详情见图吧。。 没遇到过这种情况。谁能帮忙解决一下呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 w0z1y
<^k^>  ─> — 2014-05-08 15:53
<zenNamaste> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 喜闻乐见啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 话说钛表带太不经磨了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 15:55:58 up 3 days, 22:53  三天前干的
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 用陶瓷呀
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 用毛钛
<gfrog> imtxc: 高端
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你看雷达
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 啥时候不耐磨了?
<gfrog> imtxc: 钛不是耐磨耐腐蚀么？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 表带跟桌子接触的部分已经花了 .. gfrog
<gfrog> imtxc: 你的皮肤真厉害
<zenNamaste> gf
<adam8157> imtxc: 假的
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你错了
<imtxc> gfrog: 不是皮肤腐蚀的
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 大错特错
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 钛再耐磨, 也禁不住 imtxc 超越光速的撸
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 反正现在表扣子已经不能看了
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 哦！ （恍然大悟
 * imtxc 码字去... 球别黑
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你刚用了几天呀?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 3天
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 这不是钛, 是电镀钛吧?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 电镀钛也比这耐用把
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 那得看你撸的速度了
<gfrog> imtxc: 你确定是钛不是肽？
<imtxc> 额
<imtxc> http://www.iwatch365.net/thread-16301070-1-1.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 大家说说卡西欧的钛表带好不好,卡西欧 - 爱表族
<imtxc> 看来大家都这样
<imtxc> 花的速度太快 不到一个星期 仿佛好像用了一年的
<gfrog> imtxc: 继续撸，照这速度你撸一年就像用了100年，可以当古董传家宝了。
<adam8157> 赞
 * imtxc 双手打字
<gfrog> imtxc: 看，一百年前的手表，还带收音机GPS
<imtxc> 没有收音机啊
<cherrot_> gfrog: 真相了
<cherrot_> imtxc: 继续撸，照这速度你撸一年就像用了100年，可以当古董传家宝了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 14.04退了lightdm后怎么高出终端啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459329 要装显卡驱动，13.04里直接按alt+f2就能进入终端了，但14.04不行，请问应该怎么做？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 widget — 2014-05-08 16:09
<yunfan> adam8157: 可有蛤魔的邮件地址？
<adam8157> yunfan: 有
<yunfan> adam8157: 发我一下
<adam8157> yunfan: 工作的还是私人的?
<yunfan> adam8157: 工作的 因为我问docker的问题
<yunfan> 发工作的他要不回复就投诉
<adam8157> .... 他和docker有毛关系...
<yunfan> adam8157: 侯总说他就是docker开发组的啊
 * yunfan tmd 又错信了老乡
<adam8157> yunfan: 毛线, 猴总的话你也信
<yunfan> 该死的合肥人啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 那你们1404有lxc和docker支持了 我有问题找谁？
<yunfan> 我昨天把公司几台服务器都升到1404了
<adam8157> yunfan: 没交钱的话就谁都不要找了
<yunfan> 现在问题一堆 麻烦
<happyaron> yunfan: 用debian吧
<yunfan> 我感觉ubuntu遵循的是最大惊讶原则
<happyaron> yunfan: 除非你买 gfrog 他们的support
<yunfan> adam8157: 给你一块 不用找了
<yunfan> 那个docker 下下来的问题我都找不到 火大
<adam8157> yunfan: 边儿去
<yunfan> 挂了代理还下载出错
<yunfan> 都是些蛋疼工具
<yunfan> 不过看他配置我知道原理了 就是一层又一层的aufs
<happyaron> lol
 * palomino|working 轻抚 happyaron 
<yunfan> 问题是下下来的image在哪里呢
<yunfan> 况且我老下载出错 为何不给个从本地文件启动的选项呢
<gfrog> adam8157: huntxu happyaron apt怎么查一个package的循环依赖的包来着？
<happyaron> gfrog: 循环依赖？
<adam8157> gfrog: 循环啊? 删除试试就知道了
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: adam8157 apt-cache rdepends
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个没递归
<happyaron> rdepends是reverse depends
<happyaron> 不是递归啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 啊，好吧，那递归的是哪个？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我一直都是删除试试看
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<yunfan> o 对了 还有ubuntu老是一些 pre-install或者是post-install的钩子出错
<yunfan> 搞得你弄又弄不掉
<yunfan> 想装别的又被锁住
 * gfrog 很怀念yum里那坨操作rpm的小工具啊，超顺手
<yunfan> 昨天我服务器就有个这个 搞了几个小时
<happyaron> gfrog: 没听说有啊
<yunfan> 最后手动把文件都善光 再更新索引 然后用apt-get -f install才继绝
<yunfan> 这些乱写钩子的都该死
<vipzrx> 针对不同的收件人，邮件签名是不一样的 这个在thunderbird中能实现吗？
<gfrog> yunfan: 下次记住了， pre/post script在/var/lib/dpkg/info/里，进去直接改掉脚本就行
<yunfan> gfrog: 那有什么用 你都不知道他为何干那个
<yunfan> 最诡异的一次 我装的app失败了 但是主包文件已经展开了 可以正常用
<yunfan> 就是 post-install的钩子没执行成功 搞得我好一阵都没法装软件
<yunfan> 还有个要吐曹的  network下面的interface好像是失效了
<zenNamaste> http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/241001  好丑, 好贵
<yunfan> 我只好把ifconfig语句写到 rclocal里去
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ PORTS 宝姿 MG1SL001CCO03 男款长袖T恤 629元包邮_天猫优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<yunfan> 要是不支持  就干脆别放那个文件在那 如果一定要network manager管理 为何默认又不给装上呢 [1404 server x86_64]
<zenNamaste> 在深圳，现在3000块你就想请一个民工？？别开玩笑了。。3000块你只能请一个大学生！！！
<gfrog> adam8157: 又得到个消息。
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥子
 * gfrog adam8157 我加薪结果出来了， 5%
<adam8157> gfrog: 炫耀么?
 * tenzu 等着宰基蛙壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 木跑赢通胀
<gfrog> adam8157: 毛线
<gfrog> tenzu: 宰毛。
<tenzu> gfrog: 那就宰你的毛
<gfrog> tenzu: adam8157 才是真壕，我那一点点……
<adam8157> gfrog: 有意思么....
<tenzu> gfrog: 阿当工资多少？
<adam8157> gfrog: 怎么通知你的? 邮件?
<tenzu> adam8157: 把你工资条晒一晒
<onlylove> yunfan: 别吐槽了……换debian吧，u有些稀奇古怪的东西比debian纠结多了，估计从debian继承然后发扬光大的
<gfrog> adam8157: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 没意思啊，如果那文档没啥变化，结果很危险。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我都没看到
<gfrog> tenzu: 不敢说。
<zenNamaste> tenzu: 搜log, 有
<tenzu> gfrog: 开小窗说
<tenzu> zenNamaste: 懒得找
<zenNamaste> tenzu: 那就算了
<gfrog> tenzu: 搜log，有
<tenzu> 今天的log？
<gfrog> tenzu: 不知道，反正之前有
<yunfan> onlylove: debian许多私有驱动不支持 这个特性就是我当初选ubuntu的原因
<onlylove> yunfan: 要不尝试下centos？
<yunfan> 何况 现在那些软件 一般都给你提供个ppa源 ubuntu基本上是赢得这些大众的支持了
<tenzu> adam8157: 你老实交代一下
<yunfan> onlylove: 情愿arch
<onlylove> 唉，可是U用起来真的略别扭
<adam8157> tenzu: 和gfrog基本一样, 所以我说他没有意思, 老说我壕什么的...
<adam8157> tenzu: 都是屌丝薪水
<adam8157> tenzu: 不如有女学生的教授
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 为你的最后一句点赞
<tenzu> adam8157: 我3K2，不忽悠
<onlylove> yunfan: 我原来用xfce的时候就觉得那依赖不爽……但是没找到在那改，当时看着xfce-goodie里面的在线词典不爽，remove了，然后提示需要remove一片，结果整个xfce-goodie差点没了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 但是, 问题是, 你怎么知道 tenzu 中意的是女学生?
<adam8157> tenzu: 给我来一打女学生我也可以接受3k2
<gfrog> adam8157: 你一个人啊，我还得养活一口子……
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 那是女老师？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我花费也不低...
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你就这么确定?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我问你呢，没见后面是问号……
<zenNamaste> onlylove: lol~ 你没理解...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 连性别都……难道？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我什么都不知道
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我什么都没问，嗯嗯，就这样
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你最坏了
<yunfan> onlylove: 从来就不喜欢xfce
<yunfan> 本来喜欢lxde 结果他们跟另外一个合伙 现在改用qt了
<yunfan> 真讨厌
<yunfan> adam8157: 3k2一天还不高啊?
<zenNamaste> yunfan: 不考虑e18?
<onlylove> yunfan: gnome3啥的不太习惯，现在看起来还可以
<yunfan> zenNamaste: 我家里用i3-wm
<onlylove> yunfan: 3k一天，一月才90k，比当当的20w差多了
<yunfan> 就是在默认的unity环境上加那个 这样工具也不会少
<yunfan> onlylove: 这是日薪 还不包括年终 分红之类的
<jiero> tenzu:  教授
<happyaron> onlylove: 肯定比不了，当当一天20w
<onlylove> yunfan: 好吧……
<jiero> adam8157: 到潍坊来？
<yunfan> 主要是为了逃税考虑
<tenzu> jiero: yo
<jiero> adam8157:  我可以给你这个机会
<yunfan> 你要知道蛋蛋这样的富人 最会逃税避税了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我以前用openbox，后来想试试kde
<happyaron> adam8157: 是吧
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 让鼠标在虚机和宿主机之间自由切换的问题，环境如下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459330 oracle VM virtualbox ,虚机centos6.0,宿主机window7 所做操作，设备-》安装增强功能，然后应该是自动run了一个sh文件，现在把报错截图上传到附件里 统计信息: 发表于 由 糊涂的小强
<^k^>  ─> — 2014-05-08 16:26
<jiero> tenzu:  yo
<adam8157> jiero: 神马机会?
<jiero> adam8157: 蛋蛋。我昨天卖了澳元，今天相当于赔了300人民币
<jiero> adam8157:  当老师。
<jiero> adam8157: 全是学艺术的女孩子。
<jiero> adam8157: 算了。
<jiero> adam8157: 你要求高
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> jiero: 我的硬性要求就是聪明
<jiero> adam8157:  我也是
<jiero> adam8157:  不过比我聪明的到处都是。
<jiero> adam8157:  所以我的要求就无所谓了
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授被我黑得不说话了么...
<onlylove> adam8157: 看 jiero在卖蠢
<tenzu> adam8157: 在往mbp里倒文件
<adam8157> tenzu: 给我来个设备...
<yunfan> adam8157: 和我差不多 我还加一条 不要太漂亮的
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 拿铁锹么？
<tenzu> adam8157: 给我开50K的发票
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 拿袜子
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39448
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 科学家仍然在广泛使用Fortran语言
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 才发现mac上没有viso啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 小看教授，小心教授的同行都教授来修理你
 * wzssyqa 吓哆嗦了
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 然后胡躯一震？
<jiero>  onlylove。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 我说的是实话啊，我无聊如何努力，在学习上也顶多是中游水平。比我聪明的也就人类的一半吧。
<gfrog> adam8157: 阿三英语真心要人命啊。啧啧
<jiero> gfrog:  讲你的中式英语，郁闷死他们
<jiero> gfrog: 用中国腔调说英语
<adam8157> zenNamaste: KernelCare – Kernel updates without rebooting the system http://kernelcare.com   ........
<^k^> ⇪ t: KernelCare
<yunfan> no zuo no die , long time no see
<yunfan> i help you writing this
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛酱
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 怎么又tmd一个呀?
<yunfan> hamo: 终于来了
<hamo> gfrog: 蛙
<happyaron> adam8157: kernel care和被龟壳收购那个，有啥关系？
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 这是个商业服务, 目测只支持rh系, 可能就是kpatch
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 哦.
<yunfan> hamo: 你到底搞不搞docker开发？
<hamo> yunfan: 干嘛？
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 这真是无语... 只支持rh, 那就不会是kgraft了
<hamo> yunfan: 我正被firefox虐得飞起
<adam8157> yunfan: 快回个"干"
<yunfan> hamo: 到底是or不是？
<yunfan> adam8157: 我没你这么无聊呢
<hamo> yunfan: 提过patch
<zenNamaste> KernelCare is developed by a Cloud Linux, Inc. a company specializing in Linux optimization for service provider market.
<yunfan> adam8157: 我会说 熟人打个8折？
<zenNamaste> hamo: firefox怎么了
<yunfan> hamo: 那侯总没说错 是阿蛋忽悠了我
<yunfan> hamo: 私聊
<hamo> zenNamaste: 已然编了5个小时了，还在编
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 4k 支持 http://www.iqiyi.com/v_19rrgylwg4.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: ⇪ 父母爱情 第1集-电视剧-高清正版在线观看-爱奇艺
<zenNamaste> hamo: 哦, 之前我看gcc 4.8有的changelog写了能大幅度加快fx编译速度
<onlylove> hamo: 你编译ff？
<happyaron> hamo: 让当当用他们组的服务器编译
<hamo> zenNamaste: 我在4.6上，还是ARM架构
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> hamo: no zuo no die
<zenNamaste> hamo: 再见.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: LTO?
<onlylove> hamo: arm ,4.6?
<onlylove> hamo: 再见
<happyaron> LTO只能更慢
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 对
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 怎么会?
<hamo> happyaron: 我过于乐观了，现在已经没辄了
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 而且link的时候会需要海量内存
<yunfan> arm集群
<adam8157> happyaron: zenNamaste 内存占用是会很大, 但是会快的啊LTO
 * zenNamaste 再找测试结果
<happyaron> adam8157: 不会啊
<adam8157> 不过本来链接也占用不了多少时间...
 * zenNamaste 一直以为lto就是为了提速... 不知道为什么会更慢
<zenNamaste> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.gcc.help/44118  comment 3 有测试
<^k^> ⇪ t: Help for building or using GCC
<onlylove> 开了write cache的存储终于有点存储的样子了
<zenNamaste> 开trim吧
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 开毛trim，万转fc盘，那疯子抽抽了，非要我把cache给禁用了跑下terasort
 * hamo 看这意思估计是要编译一夜了...
<onlylove> hamo: 一夜如果能编译完，是最好的，怕编译到一半出错，或者资源不足啥的
 * hamo 哎...一失足啊
<onlylove> hamo: 我原来用vm玩lfs，gcc编译一直不对，那个头大
<adam8157> hamo: you wish
<onlylove> hamo: gcc不对，往下的都没法玩
 * hamo 话说又收到了google的面试邀请...
<onlylove> hamo: 你不去让我去吧
 * hamo 上次明明挂了...又邀请...
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39454
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 路由器公司威胁起诉写差评的用户
<onlylove> 靠，腾达代工
<adam8157> hamo: 模板啊...
<onlylove> hamo: 上次是想要相亲的mm没看上你，这次换了个mm
<hamo> adam8157: google的真不是模版，上面的内容绝对是只针对我一个人的..
<adam8157> hamo: 大多都是模板, 就像这样的 http://qnrq.se/why-i-wont-work-for-google/ 110行的py文件引来HR模版信.... 还要贴出来...
<^k^> ⇪ t: Why I won’t work for Google | qnrq
 * hamo -_-!
<gfrog> hamo: 乃要去google玩够浪么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我觉得够浪
<gfrog> hamo: 乃编译啥子？ 写control扔launchpad啊
 * hamo 靠，hangout真是个SB产品
<hamo> gfrog: 测试啊，不能不测就推啊
<gfrog> hamo: 扔自己ppa撒
<hamo> gfrog: ARM的，好像个人的PPA都不能编ARM
<gfrog> hamo: launchpad ops申请下？
<gfrog> hamo: 乃这么高大上，人家还不乖乖给你开权限。
<hamo> gfrog: 也许行..不过我已经编了5个半小时了...现在进退维谷了...
<gfrog> hamo: 你今年就编这一次么？ lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 可能编到明年
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，忘了这可能性
<gfrog> hamo: good luck
 * hamo ...
 * hamo 乃门都是坏人
<zenNamaste> hamo: 你的arm是啥arm?
 * zenNamaste 
<hamo> zenNamaste: marvell的一个，armv7
 * zenNamaste 感觉目前来看，s390x下编译速度最快
<zenNamaste> hamo: 都不是aarch64呀?
<zenNamaste> hamo: 别玩了, 停了吧
<hamo> zenNamaste: 屌丝ARM
<zenNamaste> hamo: 还需要10个小时呢
<zenNamaste> 不好意思, 少打了一个0, 100小时
<gfrog> hamo: 你在arm box上编arm嘛？ 木得cross complier？
 * hamo 我决定放一夜...
<hamo> gfrog: deb包
<hamo> gfrog: deb不都是native编译么？
 * gfrog 一直幻想着给树莓派重新编个kernel，但是在上头直接编真心要人命。
<gfrog> hamo: 不懂……
<zenNamaste> hamo: deb包都得native编译嘛? rpm至少不需要
<gfrog> zenNamaste: hamo adam8157 现在有啥子arm小板儿好玩儿么？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: bbb?
<hamo> zenNamaste: 貌似可以corss，但是我懒得折腾了，项目时间紧
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 那是啥子？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: BeagleBone Black
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 搜搜看，好玩儿么？ 啥片子的？
<adam8157> hamo: 磨刀不误砍柴工啊
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 不知道, 记不清了
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕，球推荐
<hamo> adam8157: 我其实也就编这一次，验证一下，我们的目标是： 不编译，推出去
<adam8157> gfrog: bbb
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<zenNamaste> gfrog: bbb资料算是很多了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 各种开发教程都有
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 好像也不太贵。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 扩展板贵
 * gfrog 一直很好奇爪机的板子能不能直接当开发板啥的使
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 驱动都有的话, 可以吧?
<hamo> *** KEEP ALIVE MARKER *** Total duration: 5:51:00.294520
<xyh>  有人用 emacs muse 成功输出中文的pdf了吗??
<hamo> 快6个小时了
<adam8157> hamo: 赞
<zenNamaste> hamo: 可惜没有进度条. 不然你看到剩余时间: 103 hours
<zenNamaste> hamo: 乃现在做平板开发呢?
<hamo> zenNamaste: thin client
<zenNamaste> hamo: 哦.
 * adam8157 很难容忍笨蛋...
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 什么是笨蛋
<chenxiongfei> zenNamaste: Wow!
<adam8157> g 笨蛋
<adam8157> ^k^: ^^
<^k^> adam8157: 笨蛋 boob { noun }. |笨蛋| [bèn dàn] { noun } (also: 傻瓜, 蠢人, 弄臣, 愚人). fool { noun } ... |笨蛋| [bèn dàn] { noun } (also: 骡, 倔强之人, 顽固的人, 杂交种动物). mule { noun }.
<^k^> adam8157, .. 休息一下 ..  17:58
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 无法更改语言 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459331 根本就没有添加语言的选项，看图 PS：我个人喜欢繁体字，勿喷 a.png b.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 universe操作系统 — 2014-05-08 18:03
<qfgg> 为什么IRC网页总上不来
<leeeee> 晚上好~
<qfgg> 主站的搜索怎么用不了了
<imtxc> 刚才hamo出现了？
<leeeee> imtxc：真的假的？
<leeeee> imtxc：你怎么了？
<leeeee> 你属牛么
<leeeee> 走了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04 怎么禁用或修改alt+右键?? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459332 14.04出了,没忍住,装了14.04用 快捷键alt+右键,和blender冲突啊, alt+右键,窗口选项快捷键?这东西我根本用不到唉...... 在快捷键设置里没胡找到任何一个有和右键相关联的快捷键,找来找去看着最像的就是alt+s
<onlylove> imtxc: hamo出现了
<onlylove> imtxc: 刚刚
<imtxc> onlylove: lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 还没下班？
<huntxu> gfrog: ubuntu里面要哪个组才能用tshark
<onlylove> imtxc: 今天加班，明天最后一天，交接的东西太多，今天能多弄点是一点了
<onlylove> imtxc: 好在硬盘开了写入缓存以后快了很多
<waressearcher2> if there are native chinese, have you tryed to read japanese texts with kanji ? how similar they to chinese texts ? or even if kanji are similar they grouped in different words so chinese natives can't read japanise at all without learning ?
<onlylove> waressearcher2: What's kanji?
<waressearcher2> onlylove: its japanese symbols for words
<onlylove> waressearcher2: if you mean the character looks similor as Chinese character, they have different meanings
<waressearcher2> onlylove: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanji
<alvin_rxg> Title: Kanji - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (@ wikipedia.org)
<waressearcher2> onlylove: s/similor/similar/
<onlylove> waressearcher2: so Chinese can't read Japanese without learning
<onlylove> waressearcher2: thanks for correcting
<onlylove> waressearcher2: I know a little Japanese, in Japanes “新闻” means newspaper,and newspaper in Chinese is “报纸”（I can't type Japanese,so use Chinese instead）
<waressearcher2> onlylove: if you are chinese native, I'm really interested, if you heard japanese and korean speach ? how are they sound to you ? I mean can you coincidently recognice some words ? you asian quite the same, no offence
<leeeee> 思密达
<waressearcher2> leeeee: sup
<leeeee> 喵美喵咩
<onlylove> waressearcher2: just like English,but some pronunciation sounds like tongues in Shanghai
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> leeeee: 私聊？
<leeeee> 你在跟我说？
<onlylove> leeeee: 有事和你说
<leeeee> OK
<Saigut> kanji have similar meaning in japanese and chinese, I think
<onlylove> Saigut: only a bit
<leeeee> 我上次去堂哥家她女儿说唱歌给我听 一句没听懂 她居然唱日文歌。。4岁啊 看动画片自学。。
<waressearcher2> onlylove: only the act of true love will thaw a frozen heart, what is that act of true love ?
<Saigut> leeeee: 她自己也不懂吧
<Saigut> waressearcher2: -sex-
<Saigut> lol
<onlylove> waressearcher2: I don't know
<waressearcher2> Saigut: no, should be the kiss
<waressearcher2> Saigut: kids can watch
<leeeee> 不知道 她会一些词语 比如说 美味
<leeeee> 停下
<leeeee> 这一类
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 菜鸟问个问题:ubuntu中的ssh是如何自动启动的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459333 我的ubuntu12.4 我用update-rc.d命令移除了ssh服务自动启动不行 删除init.d目录下的ssh文件也不行 sshd总是能自动启动 sudo netstat -tulnp | grep 22 tcp 0 0 0.0.0.0:22 0.0.0.0:* LISTEN 819/sshd tcp6 0 0 :::22 :::
<^k^>  ─> * LISTEN 819/sshd 统计信息: 发表于 由 sugarbbv — 2014-05-08 19:04
<Saigut> waressearcher2: dont worry. kids dont know irc
<waressearcher2> ^k^: can you run "time grep 1 /dev/zero" ?
<Saigut> waressearcher2: that's just a bot
<waressearcher2> can someone run "time grep 1 /dev/zero" ?
<waressearcher2> its harmless
<Saigut> on phone, lol
<waressearcher2> Saigut: so you know what it will do ?
<Saigut> maybe
<waressearcher2> its good to clean RAM from garbage and cashes
<Saigut> waressearcher2: I think it grep 1 from /dev/zero and show out exec time
<waressearcher2> yes
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 你们干嘛啊
<Saigut> lol
<leeeee> 啊
<Saigut> waressearcher2: How it can clean RAM?
<Saigut> leeeee: 讨论那个命令的作用..
<wzssyqa> Saigut: wash with water ?
<waressearcher2> Saigut: check free RAM and then run that command and check RAM again
<Saigut> wzssyqa: I dont think so. but you can try
<jiero> leeeee: 有人搜索你来了噢。
<jiero> leeeee: 你有没有在别处用这个 id / nick 哪？
<Saigut> waressearcher2: em, I think it can't clean RAM only with that command
<leeeee> 擦
<leeeee> 你别这样
<Saigut> waressearcher2: I can try it later
<leeeee> 做人要低调
<leeeee> 你给我撤掉
<leeeee> 兔子你别让我丢人好不
<onlylove> leeeee: 撤掉啥，你那照片我还没保存！
<onlylove> leeeee: l5e你别那么残忍
<leeeee> 我擦 你们不要这样作弄我啊
<leeeee> 这样以后怎么愉快地玩耍啊
<onlylove> 我去找找论坛密码去……
<onlylove> jiero: 你动作慢点，这不是我电脑，我没保存密码
<Saigut> saerched :)
<jiero> leeeee:  他们都说漂亮的姐姐啊
<leeeee> 怎么没说阿姨啊
<leeeee> 还奶奶呢
<onlylove> jiero: 好了，我存下来了
<onlylove> leeeee: 那个论坛小学生比较多
<onlylove> leeeee: jiero这样的都是老家伙
<jiero> leeeee:   对啊，我是 2007年注册的，7年了。
<leeeee> 你们逗我玩呢
<onlylove> leeeee: 没，很多要参加奥数啥的初中生，真的
<leeeee> 好吧 随便吧 只要不人肉我什么就好了
<leeeee> 我很低调的
<October21> L
<October21> 没准它们真人肉了
<jiero> leeeee:  会人肉的。
<jiero> leeeee: 你的肉很好吃
<October21> jiero: 不要吓唬大姐
<onlylove> 你们别闹了，把l5e吓跑了是不是就高兴了！
<jiero> onlylove: 我好像就是喜欢恶作剧的人。
<leeeee> == 无语 还好
<onlylove> jiero: 恶作剧过火就不好了
<leeeee> 我哪有胆小啊
<leeeee> 我经常看恐怖片
<leeeee> 但是你们别人肉我
<leeeee> 我不喜欢。。
<leeeee> 要联系方式我可以私消
<leeeee> 但是人肉不行
<jiero> leeeee: 人肉不行。。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 今天早上 jiero还让我把你抱走呢
<leeeee> 切 得你抱得动才行啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 你……
<onlylove> leeeee: 论坛里面有个求妹子的，说160+，我多嘴问了句，160+KG？
<onlylove> leeeee: 不知道你多沉
<onlylove> leeeee: 60KG以内我应该没问题
<leeeee> 原来你们标准这么低
<onlylove> leeeee: 你以为标准很高？
<leeeee> 我觉得45以下呢
<October21> leeeee: 你这麽体谅人
<onlylove> leeeee: 我标准比别人低，我觉得未来媳妇不必要太轻，身体健康是第一位的
<onlylove> leeeee: 其他人不知道，我希望的话，50左右……
<onlylove> leeeee: 多说一句，45一下的，估计bra也就a size
<October21> 这麽实在
<leeeee> 体重不过百 不是平胸就是矮
<leeeee> 我刚大学那会 明明才46.。
<leeeee> 现在。。
<leeeee> 不说了
<onlylove> leeeee: 64？
<leeeee> 怎么可能
<leeeee> 你也太夸张了
<onlylove> leeeee: 46反过来而已……、
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟问个问题:ubuntu中的ssh是如何自动启动的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459334 我的ubuntu12.4 我用update-rc.d命令移除了ssh服务自动启动不行 删除init.d目录下的ssh文件也不行 sshd总是能自动启动 sudo netstat -tulnp | grep 22 tcp 0 0 0.0.0.0:22 0.0.0.0:* LISTEN 819/sshd tcp6 0 0 :::22 :::* LISTE
<^k^>  ─> N 819/sshd 统计信息: 发表于 由 sugarbbv — 2014-05-08 19:25
<leeeee> 不讨论这个了
<leeeee> 反正我也没有什么减肥的动力
<leeeee> 像你说的
<leeeee> 健康就好
<leeeee> 我姐姐只有86斤
<leeeee> 我才不喜欢那样。。
<Saigut> - -
<leeeee> 我有同学为了结婚都要增肥了
<Saigut> 我姐初中时就有86斤了
<onlylove> leeeee: 为了结婚增肥……
<leeeee> 正常啊 我初中毕业也有90了啊。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 我记得很多妹子的小蛮腰都1尺8的……
<leeeee> 然后整个高中都是
<onlylove> leeeee: 增肥的话，婚纱还穿的下么
<Saigut> 所以说你姐太轻了
<leeeee> 应该没问题
<Saigut> 骨感姑娘
<leeeee> 我姐是太轻了啊 全身都是骨头
<douglas_> 时间
<leeeee> onlylove：你可以考虑相亲找个妹纸结婚啊
<leeeee> 昨天一前辈就在那跟我说相亲其实不错。。
<onlylove> leeeee: jiero都是说了，让我抱你回家咯
<leeeee> 别开玩笑了 咱们自己明白就行了
<leeeee> 话说扎西呢
<onlylove> 竹席……最近表演节目被踢，然后不怎么经常来
<leeeee> 上次我差点就见到他了诶 不过那厮去见他妹纸了
<leeeee> 被踢？
<leeeee> 表演什么
<palomino|working> 主席自作孽不可活!
<leeeee> 没有讹他一顿实在太可惜了
<leeeee> 他干嘛啦 到底
<onlylove> leeeee: 你知道了吧，表演揍土豪马
<leeeee> 哦。。原来如此
<jiero> palomino|working: 这一切的开始是什么？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马今天居然还没下班！
<leeeee> 那他是毛主席啊。。一点权力都没有
<jiero> onlylove: 为什么揍马是主席的标牌动作？
<jiero> leeeee: 他是金主席。。。
<palomino|working> 加班啊加班 onlylove
<jiero> leeeee: 金正日
<lainme> leeeee: 他在论坛的头像
<onlylove> jiero: 不知道，我来这个频道的时候就看见竹席的这日常了
<palomino|working> 我也不知道,我来到这没几天就开始了.. jiero
<leeeee> 我知道 我加了他微信
<leeeee> 除了头像 啥都没有
<palomino|working> 神秘的扎席
<leeeee> 他女儿倒是挺可爱
<palomino|working> netsplit了!!
 * palomino|working 陷入恐慌
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> leeeee: 恐慌？
<leeeee> 别问我 我什么都不知道
<onlylove> palomino|working: 然后土豪马重重的摔了下去
<leeeee> 我今天看新闻
<palomino|working> 零食吃完了...更加恐慌了...
<leeeee> 费德勒又得一双胞胎男孩 之前生了一双胞胎女儿啊 人生赢家啊。。
<jiero> leeeee: 什么样子的？
<leeeee> 比嬛嬛还厉害。。
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice word下页面大小有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459338 在microsoft office下一页的内容，在libreoffice下却显示成一页半的内容，求解？环境是win7 sp1 和ubuntu 14.0.4，谢谢~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 论文到底怎么改 — 2014-05-08 20:10
 * jiero 觉得自己性格类似大蛇丸哈： 看着会动的东西很有趣......停止的东西会很无聊；活着本来没有什么意义，但是只要活着，就可以找到 有趣的事情。
<leeeee> 今天是世界微笑日
 * Saigut XD
<onlylove> ：）
<onlylove> 这样？
<jiero> onlylove: :X
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈
<jiero> :J
 * Saigut oto
<jiero> O@O
<Saigut> gtg
<jiero> o~O
<leeeee> ==
<Saigut> -y-
<Saigut> -x-
<leeeee> 话说 兔子 我昨天看到一潍坊奎文区的妹纸
<leeeee> 特别白特别萌
<leeeee> 要不要给你联系方式
<jiero> leeeee:  我喜欢人的标准基本一致，不论男女
<leeeee> 我觉得你喜欢啊 美女啊
<jiero> leeeee:  聪明+喜欢探索+乐于助人+自主
<jiero> leeeee: 噢。我自己够漂亮了，是不是美女无所谓
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 什么啊
<onlylove> 我没笑……
<jiero> leeeee: 就是这样啊。如果找喜欢的人，是不是比我漂亮没关系。
<jiero> 漂亮不漂亮没关系
<onlylove> 下班
<jiero> leeeee: 漂亮的人比符合我标准的人多多了。
<leeeee> 。。
<leeeee> 那就不给你介绍了
<leeeee> 我觉得还是很不错的一个妹纸呢
<jiero> leeeee:  :)
<leeeee> 主要跟你近啊
<jiero> leeeee:  她喜欢啥？
<leeeee> 不知道
<leeeee> 我不认识
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<jiero> leeeee: 你都不认识还介绍。。。
<leeeee> 我都说了
<leeeee> 我可以给你联系方式啊
<leeeee> 比如说
<leeeee> 旺旺号
<leeeee> 这样
<leeeee> 其实我不认识
<jiero> 我不知道。我现在还是喜欢着这妹子，虽然不知道是不是恋爱的想法，但是目前分心还做不到。
<leeeee> 嗯 我就一说啊
<jiero> 虽然确定不会有什么结果哈。
<jiero> 我还是做自己做的事情把。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • hexdump,hd,vi,这三个显示同一文件时字节内容各不相同? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459341 hexdump,hd,vi,这三个显示同一文件时字节内容都不同? 左边是:hexdump test|less, 中键是:hd test |less ,右边是:vi test. 注:vi用的是:%!xxd命令 hex查看.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2014-05-
<^k^>  ─> 08 20:30
<jiero> leeeee: 我很幼稚，果然。
<leeeee> 也不是啊
<jiero> leeeee: 我绝对不会照顾别人——假的，我从小相信自己是共产主义者，应该履行自己的义务和想法。
<jiero> leeeee: 我就是疯子。。。
<jiero> 全世界的问题都是我的问题。。。
<leeeee> 好吧 又来了
 * jiero 就是。。。。。。。疯子。。。。。。。
 * jiero 不论如何分析，都没有意义
<palomino|working> ...
<happyaron> 罗姐好，破马好。
<leeeee> 蓉蓉姐好啊
<happyaron> 说一次踢一次
<Saigut>  传说中的主席？
<happyaron> 我不是主席
<Saigut> lol
<leeeee> 你不刚刚也叫罗姐了嘛
<leeeee> 只许州官放火不许百姓点灯
<happyaron> leeeee: 罗姐没反对啊
<happyaron> leeeee: 我反对啊。
<happyaron> 这就是区别
<leeeee> ==
<hoxily> leeeee: 姐姐晚上好. 论文过了没有?
<leeeee> 霸道
<leeeee> 过了
<happyaron> hoxily: 没打击到她啊
<leeeee> 乖 摸头
<happyaron> leeeee: 工作找了么？
<leeeee> 还在找啊 怎么了 想打击我？
<happyaron> 没事～
<leeeee> 我愉快得很
<happyaron> 然后咧？
<leeeee> 然后什么 没什么啊
<leeeee> 没啥能打击我
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 当当壕日薪20W
<leeeee> 恭喜他啊 然后呢
<happyaron> 没啥啊
<leeeee> 那你lol干嘛
<happyaron> 我很愉快啊
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  20:50
<if_else> leeeee: 毕业了。。。
<leeeee> 我昨天可没耍大牌吊胃口 昨天连着掉线加大家都在说话 根本没看你你在跟我讲 SO 不好意思了
<leeeee> if_else：差一丢丢
<leeeee>  luojie-dune	你才寂寞 你全家都寂寞
<Saigut> o o
 * palomino|working 轻抚 happyaron 
<leeeee> ==
<imtxc> palomino|working: 还不下班啊。。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马真温拿……
 * Saigut O O
<palomino|working> ...... halfkilo
<palomino|working> 累死了 happyaron
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<hoxily> pity: 晚上好...
<pity> hoxily: 晚上好
<leeeee> ==
<palomino|working> 下班,闪...
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 用WINE的IE7登陆192.168.1.1设置路由器.401 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459343 IE7登陆192.168.1.1设置路由器，却显示“401未授权到本资源的访问被拒绝；您的客户端未提供正确的认证 可是IE7上网没问题啊？？？？？？ 本机IP: 192.168.1.2 正在检测 本地网关 Find adapter, 1 found, 1
<^k^>  ─> valid Adapter: eth0, Gateway: 192.168.1.1 ping 192.168.1.1... Error: 10013, Attempt to connect datagram socket to broadcast address failed because setsockopt option SO_BROADCAST is …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 编译了个最新内核，竟然装不上显卡驱动了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459344 想试试自己编译的内核能不能把CPU性能提升一点，编译倒是很快，半小时多一点就完成了。安装好以后发现显卡驱动失效了，显卡有点老，是HD3850，以前是安装的官方闭源驱动 于是重
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 求救！！ 手贱 不小心 卸载了 COMPIZ 现在进系统只剩下壁纸了 求如何恢复 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459345 求救！！ 手贱 不小心 卸载了 COMPIZ 现在进系统只剩下壁纸了 求如何恢复 统计信息: 发表于 由 xueshe165 — 2014-05-08 21:56
<tcstory> 有谁会这是netbeans的界面字体吗
<tcstory> 设置
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ub14.04安装PPS问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459351 UB14.04 安装PPS直接双击软件包出现无法安装“mplayer:i386“ 使用命令安装出现 cjd@cjd-Lenovo-IdeaPad-Y480:~/下载$ sudo dpkg -i PPStream.deb Selecting previously unselected package ppstream. (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 153684 个文件
<^k^>  ─> 和目录。) Preparing to unpack PPStream.deb ... Unpacking ppstream (1.0.2) ... dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ppstream: ppstream 依赖于 mplayer. dpkg: erro …
<\q> ofan: https://github.com/dennis714/RE-for-beginners 不錯
<^k^> ⇪ t: dennis714/RE-for-beginners · GitHub
<MeaCu1pa> //
<MeaCu1pa> ..
<slucx> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.iVndUD&id=20029346903&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 包邮原装正品行货 DELL戴尔SK-8120/KB212-B有线键盘 SK-8115升级-tmall.com天猫
<slucx> dell这个键盘谁用过？有sk8115好用吗？
<wzssyqa> 才12点就都跑了
<maplebeats> wzssyqa: 我达卡在
<maplebeats> 我还在
<gebjgd> maplebeats, 還在蛋疼？
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 对。。。
<maplebeats> gebjgd: working
<gebjgd> maplebeats, working 啥
<_1_Kaigut3> :D
<knownbad> gebjgd: LXQT出来了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 看到了 xfce用的挺好
<gebjgd> knownbad, LXQT快不了
<gebjgd> 睡覺去
<perr> 喵，用Debian和AMD集显的兄弟来帮我一把。自带驱动登录界面尺寸和屏幕不和谐，用官网驱动系统起不来
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-09
<perr> 在线等5min
<iLucky> 谁又小绿人账号的 能share一个吗
<iLucky> 我账号被on hold了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一下，输入法显示器不见了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459355 14.04,昨晚本想试试搜狗输入法，结果弄得一塌糊涂。现在右上角的输入法显示器不见了，打字也不出那个选择框了，全盲打了现在。得咋弄好？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 czbuyi — 2014-05-09 8:39
<hoxily> iLucky: 小绿人是什么?
<iLucky> hoxily: shoprunner
<hoxily> iLucky: 注册这个账号很麻烦的吗?
<iLucky> hoxily: 还好 在tc用美帝的东西要拼人品
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 64位U14.04识别大内存问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459356 刚刚安装的64位Ubuntu 14.04，我是8GB的内存，为何打开 系统设置-》详细信息，显示的却是3.9GB? 统计信息: 发表于 由 cs160 — 2014-05-09 8:43
<hoxily> iLucky: 竟然有年费与月费
<iLucky> hoxily: sure 不过服务绝对值那个价格
<ywmy> 大家早上好｀
<jiero> eexpress:  怎么就成熟了？
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 《LINUX+SHELL脚本攻略》pdf电子(中文版) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459357 第1章 小试牛刀 1.1 简介 1.2 终端打印 1.2.1 实战演练 1.2.2 补充内容 1.3 玩转变量和环境变量 1.3.1 预备知识 1.3.2 实战演练 1.3.3 补充内容 1.4 通过shell进行数学运算 1.4.1 预备知识 1.4.2 实战演练 1.5 玩转文
<jiero> cherrot: 明白了，成熟的意思就是接受一定规则。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 比如说不是什么都想要。
<jiero> 好吧。我不会成熟的。
<jiero> 成熟和目的背道而驰。
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 发几张昨天学生的gimp作业练习 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459359 昨天学的投影字效果 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2014-05-09 9:46
<cherrot> imtxc: 奇葩了  sfbuy  163邮箱可以收到验证邮件  gmail就不行
<onlylove> 该死的winxp，几天不重启就卡死
<onlylove> 这都谁惯的
<imtxc> cherrot: 垃圾邮件看看？
<imtxc> cherrot: 我用gmail注册的啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 我没这么傻
<jiero> imtxc cherrot 注册什么了？
<cherrot> imtxc: 确定是收不到 估计sfbuy的sendmail配置有问题  以前我也遇到过
<imtxc> cherrot: 不一定，我之前也是收不到 do 的vps发给我的邮件，最后找到是腾讯邮箱给过滤了
<imtxc> jiero: 转运网站
<cherrot> imtxc: 过滤了也是放在垃圾邮件中 不可能连影子都看不到啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 垃圾邮件里面都不会有，上次就是贵厂邮箱直接给 do 的地址加了黑名单。。。
<cherrot> imtxc: gmail 还是有节操的啊
<imtxc> ch
<jiero> imtxc: 转运不是用顺丰么？
<imtxc> cherrot: 你不是有个 cherrot 的邮箱么
<imtxc> jiero: 他注册的就是顺丰
<jiero> imtxc: 顺丰不会被屏蔽的吧。我的没事
<jiero> cherrot: 我上个月注册顺丰，没问题。
<cherrot> imtxc: 也试过了  不行。。。
<jiero> 但是我不买东西，没钱，没有想买的的。
<cherrot> imtxc: 要哭了。。
<jiero> cherrot:  哭出泡沫来拍照给 顺丰看
<jiero> imtxc:  我要哭了。。。
<cherrot> jiero: 发邮件给客服了。。。在线客服没人理
<imtxc> cherrot: 用qq邮箱多靠谱呢
<cherrot> imtxc: jiero 发现了漏洞 可以先注册一个 然后更新邮箱地址。。
<imtxc> ...
 * cherrot 我真是蠢
<eexpress> cherrot: 思想不错嘛
<cherrot> imtxc: 没有身份证复印件就不能用转运么？
<cherrot> eexpress: :D
<imtxc> cherrot: 恩
<imtxc> cherrot: 恩
<sssczy> 请问怎么在XChat里设置“不显示登陆登出信息”？
<eexpress> sssczy: 咋不去官网看faq
<imtxc> eexpress: 早啊
<jieximi> 哈哈
<sssczy> eexpress, 没找着
<eexpress> imtxc: 你又转运啥东西
<imtxc> eexpress: 又不是我注册
<eexpress> sssczy: 这里现在用xchat的很少了。不知道
<sssczy> eexpress： 你是用什么客户端
<sssczy> ubutnu自带的吗
<sssczy> ubuntu
<eexpress> 用opera
<happyaron> eexpress: ee不要老忽悠小白用opera
<happyaron> eexpress: 还有，你用啥输入法
<happyaron> sssczy: 用啥输入法
<happyaron> jiero: 用啥输入法
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 看见没
<imtxc> happyaron: 在sougou？
<jiero> happyaron:  我用的是 rime
<happyaron> imtxc: 这会儿没在
<happyaron> jiero: 那你暂时被忽略了
<lsjun> 我用Pidgin  是在工具插件里面有一个隐藏进出信息
<imtxc> onlylove: 早
<happyaron> 明天release party上要有跳票的事情了……
<lsjun> 同rime
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<happyaron> 不过还不知道剧透合适不合适啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 早
<imtxc> happyaron: 我比较关心的是手机啥时候来
 * jiero 我会删除经过电脑上的搜狗，
<happyaron> imtxc: 地址还没给我，5D3没法帮你下单啊
<imtxc> jiero: 我和搜狗还是有感情的。。。
<happyaron> imtxc: 你跟搜狗啥感情
<eexpress> happyaron: 你又忽悠我用fcitx吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 啥，跳票，明天啥party
<sssczy> happyaron:搜狗
<onlylove> happyaron: 我记得有人要T的
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 看见了
<happyaron> imtxc: 要不要我到产品组给你介绍几个妹托？
<imtxc> happyaron: 认识一个搜狗人的。。。 妹子
<happyaron> sssczy: 赞一个
<sssczy> 完了，电脑一下子起了2000个进程 要重启了
 * jiero 摸摸 zenNamaste
 * zenNamaste 摸摸 jiero 
<imtxc> happyaron: 赞，妥妥的，球介绍
<eexpress> “搜狗的妹子”  imtxc
<imtxc> happyaron: 然后我帮你下单无敌伞
<lsjun> 要
<jiero> imtxc: 你终于有妹子
<imtxc> jiero: 没有
 * jiero 不论怎么努力都不会有
<eexpress> happyaron: 你帮破马搞定没哦
<happyaron> eexpress: 是啊要用fcitx
<happyaron> eexpress: 没有啊没法下手调试
<imtxc> jiero: 什么叫终于有，只不过是没个长期的而已嘛
<jiero> imtxc: 嗯。
<happyaron> imtxc: 投简历来QA组
<jiero> imtxc: 又有了
<eexpress> ssh过去嘛。 happyaron
<happyaron> imtxc: QA lead表示包介绍
<jiero> imtxc: 过去的事情过去算
<imtxc> happyaron: 还有这好事儿
<imtxc> happyaron: 介绍了必然去
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 是吗??!?! 那我也要去!
<eexpress> jiero: 我不记得你的照片了。搞一个过来，我给你介绍一个。
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 起开你这个不要脸的, 就为了个妹子就去别的公司?!
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 你去哪里？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 恩
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 别理 imtxc 那个不要脸的, 把妹子跟我
<happyaron> imtxc zenNamaste 之前我们这儿出了点段子，然后QA lead表示开再好的收入条件都是浮云
<eexpress> zenNamaste:  imtxc这思维是对的啊。
<jiero> eexpress: 可以拿周恩来的用，差不多样子。
 * happyaron 妹的一群饿狼
<imtxc> ....
<eexpress> 为了下半身的幸福，换公司。支持 imtxc
<imtxc> eexpress: 对啊
<eexpress> jiero: 。。。
<happyaron> imtxc: 先去了再介绍妹纸
<eexpress> imtxc: 今天早上我又看到一个漂亮的。准备介绍给你的。
<imtxc> happyaron: “介绍”也没法吸引我
<imtxc> happyaron: 包过才是重要的
<happyaron> imtxc: ...
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 哪里妹子多, 我就去哪里呀. 比如, 搜狗
<jiero> happyaron:  蓉蓉，有多少好处费啊。
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 好吧。支持你去拍照
<happyaron> jiero: 介个还没说过。
<zenNamaste> eexpress: lol~
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 那你就别折腾了，直接去搜狐得了，在搜狗楼下
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 搜狐在搜狗楼下?
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 支持你当冠希
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你在融科附近呀?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 楼下还有雅虎
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 但是我的相貌不支持我
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我在宇宙中心……
<zenNamaste> happyaron: ... 朝鲜???!!!
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 同方科技广场
<happyaron> 五道口……
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 哦. 不认识.
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我以为你去了平壤了
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 勾搭朝鲜小妹妹去了
<eexpress> 哈皮经常坐无人机过去。你不知道？
<happyaron> 我口味没那么重……
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 朝鲜小妹妹怎么了???!!!
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你口味还不重嘛?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我就特别喜欢那个李雪主啊
<eexpress> 朝鲜的服装，上面只穿到腰。 happyaron
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 神马……
<happyaron> 额
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦, 小心三胖灭了你
<happyaron> imtxc: 这个你可能真心搞不定
<happyaron> imtxc: 除非三胖最近生病是你下毒去了
<imtxc> 嘘
<imtxc> 保密
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你做飞机过去, 三胖用砖头就能把你砸下来
<eexpress> 居然乐乐不在。
<imtxc> zenNamaste， happyaron 你们以为我不想瘦么，我是为了跟他一样胖啊
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 前几天不是有个朝鲜妹纸说，米老鼠神马的是中国的，神马神马是朝鲜发明的么
<imtxc> happyaron: 来群搜狗妹子的照片儿呗
<happyaron> imtxc: 自己到搜狗看
<happyaron> imtxc: 看上哪个想办法给你要电话。“看上哪个要哪个”
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 考虑到我旁边搜狐的楼里, 妹子都很漂亮.. 搜狗应该也差不多吧
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你看上几个了?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 介个怎么回答。。。
<chenxiongfei> zenNamaste: 你旁边就是搜狐？
<happyaron> 搜狐好几个地方呢……
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 你旁边是搜狐大厦对么？
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 搜狐大厦里也有搜狗一批人
<happyaron> iGoogle: ee 马甲
<chenxiongfei> happyaron: 搜狐跟搜狗都不分开吗
<happyaron> chenxiongfei: 反正我没看明白～
<cherrot> chenxiongfei: 在一栋楼里
<happyaron> iGoogle: 你那iphone呢，两年没见出来了
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 搜狗本来就是搜狐搞的
<onlylove> happyaron: 啥段子
<happyaron> 啥啥段子
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 如实回答呀
<onlylove> happyaron: 高级攻城狮跟着妹子跑了？
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 恩, 我旁边是搜狐大厦, 你要来不?
<imtxc> happyaron: 先来一批电话吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 估计是 CXO
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 来了我请你吃盖饭
<onlylove> happyaron: [10:36:39] <happyaron> imtxc zenNamaste 之前我们这儿出了点段子，然后QA lead表示开再好的收入条件都是浮云
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 回答有点多行么？
<onlylove> happyaron: 求段子
<happyaron> imtxc: 介个不行
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 融科去过n次了，今天不去
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个明天release party讲
<onlylove> happyaron: 靠，我都不知道在哪
<imtxc> happyaron: 。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 中科院大学
<zenNamaste> happyaron: lol~ 没图你说个xx~
<onlylove> happyaron: 又是中科院，我不认识路！
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 图还是算啦，免得被砍
<happyaron> onlylove: 找 zenNamaste 去
<happyaron> onlylove:
<happyaron> 就在他们楼下
<happyaron> 妹的不要听说有妹子就两眼放光，都给我推广输入法去，刷活跃用户数。
<happyaron> 没有活跃用户数，神马都是浮云。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我只关心段子，不关心妹子
<happyaron> onlylove: 那明天来呗
<happyaron> 精彩不容错过啊～
<onlylove> happyaron: 而且你有土豪马这么一个忠实的活跃用户
<imtxc> happyaron: 妹的，帕踢有T送么，有妹子么
<happyaron> onlylove: 一个不行啊，我得把你们都发展成忠实活跃用户
<onlylove> happyaron: 每天给你回报一下俩进程
<onlylove> happyaron: 那来个妹子先
<happyaron> 。。。
<happyaron> imtxc: http://www.ubuntukylin.com/Community/show.php?lang=cn&id=248 flash比较坑爹
<^k^> ⇪ t: 14.04 专题-Ubuntu Kylin
<happyaron> imtxc: 亮点自寻
<happyaron> onlylove: ^^
<maplebeats> happyaron: 这个页面不支持ie
<onlylove> happyaron: 笔记本啥的……老旧的可以不，我有个3A低压U的
<happyaron> maplebeats: 那没办法
<maplebeats> happyaron: ie是错位的，哈哈
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu服务器硬盘自动挂载！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459360 请大家帮帮忙，由于/data目录是程序与日志的存放点，日志增长比较快，一天日志大概10G左右。 最近发现/data目录使用率达到42%左右的时候，整个 /dev/sda就挂载 (像被umout)了， 但是fdisk -l的时候也只看到 /
<happyaron> onlylove: 没明白说啥呢
<^k^>  ─> dev/sdb 的数据信息。 只能shutdown -r now重启，才能看到这个/dev/sda盘的。 这一般是什么问题？能怎么处理吗？ Code: xuxuxu@ubuntu:/data$ df -TH Files …
<imtxc> happyaron: 意思是，下午 3:50 去就可以？
<jiero> happyaron:  自己没选择一个妹子？
<onlylove> happyaron: 现场有游戏可以玩
<maplebeats> happyaron: 我擦，去重庆都不来深圳？
<onlylove> happyaron: 说是可以带装Kylin系统的电脑过去
<jiero> maplebeats: 深圳多么累，多无聊，你自己找乐子吧。
<imtxc> happyaron: 神秘应用才是核心吧
<happyaron> imtxc: 妹子都撤了
<happyaron> jiero: 着急干嘛
<imtxc> 不是有女神产品经理么！
<fox_> dsaf
<happyaron> maplebeats: 反正我不去重庆
<jiero> happyaron:  对，你不需要着急，男神 :)
<happyaron> onlylove: 带不带无所谓
<happyaron> imtxc: 哥你真心活该，神秘应用……
<happyaron> onlylove: 欢迎 vmware 观光团
<jiero> hap
<happyaron> 猫猫观光团也好
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，过了今下午我就不是vmware的了
<onlylove> happyaron: 今天是last day
<happyaron> onlylove: 自由职业者观光团
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 组织猫猫观光团吧，自从当当 gfrog 他们撤了以后，这事情就没延续下去
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 不组织了, 来这里干嘛....
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 再不组织就更延续不下去了
<happyaron> lol
<zenNamaste> happyaron: qiao 来组织?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 介个我无所谓啊
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 有些事情该死就让他死去, 为什么一定要延续下去?
<qiao> zenNamaste:  ?
<onlylove> qiao: 明天去kylin的party
<qiao> onlylove: 还有这个活动？ 以前都木有听说过
<onlylove> qiao: 去年就有
<imtxc> 球邀请啊
<imtxc> 请柬快递过来啊
 * imtxc gfw观光团
 * imtxc 可以带个篮子去收鸡蛋之类的
<qiao> onlylove: 有活动的连接之类么。。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: lol
<qiao> onlylove: 还不知道地点时间之类的～
<onlylove> qiao: 中科院
<onlylove> qiao: http://www.huodongxing.com/event/8223776749600
<^k^> ⇪ t: Ubuntu Kylin 14.04 版本发布全国系列活动-北京站_活动行-国内最好的活动报名及售票平台！
<zenNamaste> hap技术男与女神级产品经理的对话精彩技术报告
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 技术男与女神级产品经理的对话精彩技术报告   <---  男的是你?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我也觉得 15：50 去就可以了
<qiao> onlylove: thanks
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 喵的, 还不快快承认?
<eexpress> http://img5.cache.netease.com/2008/2014/5/8/20140508121031a43cf.jpg
<qiao> 看来还是有看点的　～
<onlylove> imtxc: 早点去，签到
<onlylove> imtxc: 抽奖需要签到门票
<onlylove> imtxc: 领T也需要
<onlylove> qiao: 其实……挺无聊的
<qiao> onlylove: 明天木有安排的话，可以去看看～　支持支持
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 有没有这样一种平板电脑--电子记事本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459362 在日常办公环境中，经常需要携带一支笔一个记事本。平板电脑的出现，似乎可以替代这个记事本，然而，目前还远远不能替代。 一、从外观尺寸上，8英寸似乎是最合适的尺寸，这个不是问题
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<imtxc> happyaron: 有 T 没有
<imtxc> 有的话我也去
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 刚才出去了一下，是啊怎么的……
<happyaron> imtxc: 有
<imtxc> 喂不对啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 但你能不能拿到就不知了
<imtxc> 神秘应用不会是搜狗输入法吧！
<happyaron> imtxc: 介个其实我也不知道神秘应用是哪个。。。
<imtxc> happyaron: 知道你不能剧透
<happyaron> imtxc: 我是真不知道。
<happyaron> imtxc: 不知道nudt的人搞的神马灰机。
<gfrog> huntxu: 不知道，我都sudo的
<happyaron> 吃饭去了
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕大大
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<huntxu> gfrog: ?
<gfrog> huntxu: tshark
<perr> AMD集显要micro code？
<huntxu> gfrog: sudo它说不让root运行
<gfrog> huntxu: hum？会这样？ 我看看
<gfrog> huntxu: 我这没问题啊。是lua script不让在特权模式运行
 * slucx 想买个键盘，谁给推荐个…
<jiero> slucx:  键盘，都行啊。
<huntxu> gfrog: 对，咋解决
<gfrog> huntxu: 你要跑lua？
<gfrog> huntxu: 这里写了 http://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/CapturePrivileges
<^k^> ⇪ t: CaptureSetup/CapturePrivileges - The Wireshark Wiki
<gfrog> huntxu: /usr/share/doc/wireshark-common/README.Debian
 * slucx 表示不会用wireshark
<slucx> jiero: 随便买一个，用着不舒服
 * slucx debian 本子如果不插电的话感觉会有卡顿现象是咋子回事？
<huntxu> gfrog: 不跑啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 14.04 vncserver 无法正常显示桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459364 RT 连接后显示的是 TightVNC Viewer.png Code: xxx@xxx:~/.vnc$ cat xstartup #!/bin/sh # Uncomment the following two lines for normal desktop: unset SESSION_MANAGER exec /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc [ -x /etc/vnc/xstartup ] && exec /etc/vnc/xstartup [ -r $HOME
<^k^>  ─> /.Xresources ] && xrdb $HOME/.Xresources xsetroot -solid grey vncconfig -iconic & x-terminal-emulator -geometry 80x24+10+10 -ls -title "$VNCDESKTOP Desktop" & gnome-session & 请问 …
<huntxu> gfrog: 算了，太麻烦，还得创建组什么的
<gfrog> huntxu: =.=
<huntxu> gfrog: 我就用来抓包，tcpdump一样干活
<chenxiongfei> 1
<gfrog> huntxu: http://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/Pipes
<^k^> ⇪ t: CaptureSetup/Pipes - The Wireshark Wiki
<gfrog> huntxu: 似乎dumpcap很受推崇？
<happyaron> gfrog: g蛙
<huntxu> gfrog: 不知道额
<imtxc> fedora 在 network-scripts 里面新加的 eth0:1 之类在重启没起作用是什么愿意呢
<gfrog> happyaron: huntxu bash的管道符| 是实时的把前一个命令的输出结果传递给后一个程序么？ 还是等buffer满？ 还是等前一个程序运行结束再一起扔过去？
<huntxu> gfrog: 实时吧
<slucx> 我的本子拔掉电源会变卡，是因为laptop-mode的问题吗？
<happyaron> gfrog: 布吉岛
<happyaron> 输入法又多一用户。
<palomino|working> ... happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 我知道你是忠实用户
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 下午培训妹纸明天上演讲
<palomino|working> 除了每天得杀一次进程之外蛮好用的... happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 好的……
<happyaron> palomino|working: 写个脚本杀？
<palomino|working> 有这打算...
<happyaron> 15号前会再推一次更新。
<palomino|working> 支持
<happyaron> 但感觉解决不了你的问题……
<happyaron> 因为我复现不能
<palomino|working> >_<
<happyaron> 奔溃倒是会少很多。
<happyaron> 我手上的已知崩溃全修了。
<palomino|working> 每次都伴随着fcitx-\qimpanel消失 happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 你用的啥版本
<palomino|working> .18
<happyaron> 那等下一版吧。
<palomino|working> 好的
<happyaron> 修了一些这种情况。
<happyaron> 唉，“一些”，真凶残。
<palomino|working> :D
<palomino|working> 但是奇怪的是每天只有1次
<happyaron> 。。。
<palomino|working> 后面怎么折腾都没事
<happyaron> 是每次开机进桌面么
<happyaron> 算了回来再说，先去游泳了。
<palomino|working> 是进桌面后几分钟之内
<palomino|working> 不是马上
<palomino|working> 还有机会打几句话
<gfrog> happyaron: sogou开源了么？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你改network-scripts肯定不会立刻生效，要重启network service
<onlylove> imtxc: 要立刻生效，用ip命令直接加
<imtxc> onlylove: 我知道，找到原因了，是NM的问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 和nm没关系的
<onlylove> imtxc: 改配置文件，除非你把网卡down掉再up
<imtxc> onlylove: 我是给网卡加了个 eth0:1 这样的别名，总是不生效
<onlylove> imtxc: 这种事用ip命令
<imtxc> onlylove: 关了 nm 就好了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我要开机生效啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 开机生效？你配置写好了就是开机生效的
<imtxc> onlylove: 我说是，因为配置文件里面有 nm=yes 那句配置，所以没法生效。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 坏到家还可以加到rclocal里
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，nm就那么智能么
<imtxc> NM_CONTROLLED=yes
<onlylove> imtxc: 一个个的都去用
<imtxc> 这句
<onlylove> imtxc: 你加这句，不就是自己找虐么
<onlylove> imtxc: 我这种不装重量级DE的，不知道networkmanager是啥
<imtxc> onlylove: ..
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以很多nm导致的问题都没遇见，也不知道怎么解决
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过我在我现在这机器上有个kde-plasma-desktop，不知道有没有nm
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • thinkpad helix 装UBUNTU 鼠标 有时候能用，有时候不能用，咋回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459365 鼠标能动，但是有时候能点，有反应，有时候点了没反应，就是移动到最左边设置上，有反应时会显示出来设置，没反应时不显示设置字样， 因为是平板，所以我在
<^k^>  ─> 屏幕上划出一个矩形，但是位置差的很多，谁知道咋回事啊？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 allin1987 — 2014-05-09 12:12
<imtxc> onlylove: l5e 来了没有，我把丫从 ignore list 放出来了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你终于肯放出来了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 今天没来还
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦
<lpy> zenNamaste: 缴衣服不杀！
<imtxc> lpy: 啊，昨天把衣服落在 zenNamaste 那里了？
 * slucx dell sk8115键盘现在还能买到真的吗？
<slucx> 好用又便宜的键盘现在真的不好找
<lainme> slucx: 找到了告诉我一声
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04安装时无法识别笔记本键盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459366 下载的官网64位镜像，刻录在U盘装的，安装时不识别笔记本键盘，填不了用户名之类的，请问如何解决呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 ShadowWalker — 2014-05-09 12:51
<slucx> lainme: 好的
<slucx> lainme: 淘宝有很多sk8115,但是不知道真假啊
<lainme> slucx: 帮别人买过一个，是假的
<slucx> lainme: 我估计也是假的，没敢出手
<slucx> lainme: 我前段买了一个双飞燕的键盘，用着很不爽
<imtxc> slucx: 要我的地址么，把键盘快递给我
<slucx> imtxc: 哈哈，我放公司用了
<slucx> imtxc: 再买一个是放家里用的
<imtxc> slucx: 不是用着很不爽么
<slucx> imtxc: 没钱
<imtxc> slucx: 发普通快递我给你快递费嘛
<imtxc> 问题不大
<slucx> imtxc: 没钱再买一个放公司用
<slucx> imtxc: 公司家里各一个
<slucx> 总不能老是背个键盘吧
<zenNamaste> 现在早就没8115了, 都是l100
<lpy> zenNamaste: 缴衣服不杀！
<zenNamaste> lpy: ...
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 还没给人还回去？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ...
<lpy> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> zenNamaste: lpy 把 qiao 的衣服落在你家里了么
 * imtxc AOE
<qiao> imtxc:  ?
<lpy> lol~ 躺枪。。。
<slucx> zenNamaste: l100有买的吗？
<imtxc> qiao: momo
<slucx> s/买/卖
<imtxc> 做啥组啥
<imtxc> 做啥
<qiao> iMadper: 要开杀戒了。。
<lpy> +o ?
<lpy> lol~
<iMadper> qiao: 没有呀
<qiao> lpy: lol
<imtxc> freeflying, eexpress , happyaron 求解
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于我们在ubuntu使用的qq的另外一种解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459368 使用esplise配置android开发环境，然后使用AVD虚拟机上运行qq.apk, 好处是各种稳定，坏处是麻烦。。。。 是各位喜欢折腾的人的一个选择。。。 以上仅代表我个人想法和做法，如果与你
<^k^>  ─> 的思维不合。。。请不要喷水。。。 期待大神指导。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 flyinskyin2013 — 2014-05-09 13:09
<imtxc> 还在折腾qq啊
 * imtxc 心好累
<lainme> genymotion方便的多
<lpy> iMadper: 买什么 机械好？
<lpy> iMadper: 圣手二的青轴？
<iMadper> lpy: 不
<iMadper> lpy: 茶轴.
<iMadper> lpy: 青会限制你的使用地点
<lpy> iMadper: ...想得真周到
<imtxc> lpy: P
<imtxc> lpy: 周到为了会忘了把衣服带回去？
<lpy> imtxc: 又作死 lol~
<imtxc> lpy: 你现在为了要回衣服完全没有节操了呀
<lpy> imtxc: ...
<jiero> 好累。
 * imtxc 看见厂花了，又不淡定了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39467
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 蛰伏六年后GoboLinux 015发布
<jiero> 我不能让负面思维侵蚀。。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 厂花要出去啪啪啪，别想了
<imtxc> onlylove: 真是花儿，不过压力太大，那妹子有180
<jiero> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39466
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 苹果接近以32亿美元收购Beats
<jiero> onlylove:  没关系。。。我只在乎精神。。。几乎。。。
<slucx> lainme: http://www.amazon.cn/Dell-%E6%88%B4%E5%B0%94-%E5%A5%97%E4%BB%B6-KB522-%E5%95%86%E5%8A%A1%E5%A4%9A%E5%AA%92%E4%BD%93%E9%94%AE%E7%9B%98/dp/B008S61ZPM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1399614118&sr=8-3&keywords=dell+++%E9%94%AE%E7%9B%98
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ Dell 戴尔-Dell 戴尔 套件 KB522 商务多媒体键盘(简体中文)-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱 价格:￥ 158.00
<jiero> slucx: 买二手的普通键盘就行了。
<slucx> jiero: 你卖？
<jiero> slucx: 我不卖，我这里没有好键盘。
<jiero> slucx: 键盘重量大。邮费贵。
<gfrog> imtxc: 厂花？
<gfrog> imtxc: 贵厂有花？
<jiero> gfrog: 还有草
<imtxc> gfrog: |||
<jiero> gfrog: 还有花盆
<jiero> imtxc: 还有图
<jiero> imtxc: 土。
<jiero> imtxc: 你是花盆么？
<gfrog> imtxc: 180…… 原来你喜欢塔形身材的……
<gfrog> imtxc: 您多高？
<imtxc> gfrog: 真心不是塔形啊，目测那妹子不超过55kg
<gfrog> imtxc: 原来你喜欢电线杆形的
<imtxc> |||
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。女的为什么这么轻啊。
<gfrog> imtxc: 55kg…… 那妹纸大么？
<imtxc> gfrog: 没敢正眼看
<gfrog> imtxc: 弱爆了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 安装Gimp插件'wavelet-sharpen‘的时候出错，求大神指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459369 在安装Gimp插件’wavelet-sharpen‘的时候，我用make，make install命令，然后出现错误，显示如下： Code: make -C po make[1]: 正在进入目录 `/boot/软件/图像处理/gimp/plug-ins/wav
<^k^>  ─> elet-sharpen-0.1.2/po' msgfmt -c -v -o de.mo de.po de.po:7: 警告： 头部缺少文件头"Language" 13 条已翻译消息. msgfmt -c -v -o ru.mo ru.po ru.po:2: 警告： 头部缺 …
<yunfan> jiero: 约炮吧
<jiero> yunfan: 没兴趣。。。我想找人说话。。。
<alpha080> 找妹子啊
<yunfan> jiero: 可以边炮边聊
<yunfan> jiero: 就算是拍电影 都要聊聊天垫场呢
<alpha080> 这里都是宅男，有啥好聊的，也就修电脑的时候有点用
<whj2819> — —｜｜
<yunfan> 人生苦短 再进一寸
<palomino|working> :-/
<palomino|working> 怎么给俩显示器分别设置dpi呢
<happyaron> imtxc: 姐what？
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<imtxc> 啥
<happyaron> imtxc: 解what……
<gfrog> palomino|working: 壕
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马……
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕
<palomino|working> 求助啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<happyaron> 睡了会儿精神多了。
<palomino|working> 现在俩显示器字体大小差太多了...
<imtxc> happyaron: 哦，已经解了，刚才我被色大象施法冻住了
<happyaron> 神马意思
<adam8157> palomino|working: 用X自己算的dpi, 别自己设置
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<cherrot> imtxc: 赞
<palomino|working> 如果不强行指定dpi的话... adam8157
<palomino|working> 俩显示器上字都小的要死>_< adam8157
<gfrog> happyaron: imtxc 下单ilce6000去了
<adam8157> palomino|working: 那xorg.conf
<imtxc> g
<imtxc> gfrog: 这比a7 没小多少啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 我还在下决心什么时候下单5d3
<skraito> hey guys
<palomino|working> 我在monitor那段里加了个option "DPI" "若干 x 若干",没变化 adam8157
<skraito> how are you
<skraito> anyone 0x71
<skraito> come to #0x71.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: 0x71 True Jesus Church Hacker Team with Lord Jesus Christ | 0×71 (xc) Our Hacker Team (@ 0x71.org)
<adam8157> palomino|working: 扔一台, 换成一样大小的monitor
<skraito> :) We will have a nice talk
<palomino|working> -_- adam8157
<adam8157> palomino|working: 快递给我
<palomino|working> 真是土豪的办法啊 adam8157
<gfrog> imtxc: 小不少吧
<gfrog> happyaron: 下吧下吧
<happyaron> gfrog: 还有肿么下
<happyaron> gfrog: 并且现金不够
<happyaron> gfrog: 信用卡送碎纸机了
<gfrog> happyaron: 哈？ adam8157 给你碎了？ lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 自己碎的。
<gfrog> happyaron: 为毛碎掉？
<happyaron> gfrog: 额度看不起土豪。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39468
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | Actionscript冲上TIOBE编程语言前20
<gfrog> happyaron: 哪个行啊？ 额度多少？
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Air Supply - Making Love Out Of Nothing At All
<happyaron> gfrog: 小昭 8k
<adam8157> gfrog: 小昭给他首卡8K, 他生气给碎了..... 我被他震惊了
<gfrog> happyaron: 还不错啊。碎毛
<gfrog> happyaron: 你还有其他行的卡么？
<happyaron> gfrog: 看不起土豪啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 没呢
<gfrog> happyaron: 那碎毛线
<happyaron> gfrog: 理由说过了。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 你啊…… too young
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 建行给我3k的卡我都默默收下用着了...
 * gfrog 爱存不存给的3k的卡，我还得求着丫再给我发一次
<palomino|working> :_/
<huntxu> gfrog: fedora有没有和ubuntu差不多的make_kpkg工具
 * adam8157 今日收听最佳 #nowplaying Air Supply - Making Love Out Of Nothing At All
<huntxu> gfrog: 方便编译内核的
<gfrog> huntxu: 没见过
<gfrog> huntxu: 没在F上编过内核。
<huntxu> gfrog: 那你在ubuntu上用过cman不
<gfrog> huntxu: 木有
<adam8157> huntxu: 每次看到你说cman我都想歪
<palomino|working> LOL adam8157
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<palomino|working> 淫者见淫
<huntxu> adam8157: 怪你前东家不会起名
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu系统 开机进recovery模式怎么自动运行脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459373 求大神帮忙 写好的test.sh 脚本 要怎么设置才可以使得 开进进入recovery模式后自动运行test.sh。 统计信息: 发表于 由 277676309 — 2014-05-09 14:33
<onlylove> happyaron: 靠，居然给你8K，我连批都不批！
<onlylove> happyaron: 人干事？
<adam8157> huntxu: 欧洲球友西蒙, 欧耶, 欧西.... 美国球员盖依
<adam8157> sigh...
<iMadper> onlylove: 你看看aron壕的月工资, 就知道aron才批8k太少了
<onlylove> iMadper: 多少，20K/M？
<huntxu> onlylove: 加个0
<jiero1> huntxu: 。。。
<gfrog> onlylove: 加个0
<gfrog> onlylove: 你觉得sogou输入法能值多少钱，lol
<adam8157> 再加个0
<jiero1> 时薪 500 RMB
<jiero1> 因为是股东。
<jiero1> 哦 $90/h 达到高级白领状态了 happyaron
<palomino|working> O_O
<palomino|working> ~90*8*22*6.27
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 你白乾了
<palomino|working> 98635.680$/M
<palomino|working> 大款啊
<palomino|working> 百万刀/年
<huntxu> > 90*8*22*6.27
<^k^> huntxu: 99316.79999999999
<jiero1> 黑蓉蓉
<jiero1> 黑完当当黑蓉蓉
<jiero1> adam8157: 当当
<adam8157> jiero1: 乖
<jiero1> adam8157: 我不乖。
<jiero1> adam8157: 我现在极度黑暗
<adam8157> jiero1: me too
 * gfrog 球个发时薪的工作
<onlylove> happyaron: 你自己来洗白吧
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 设置环境变量问题 source .bashrc 错误：未找到命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459374 因为装一个软件包，要设置环境变量，于是在.bashrc文件最后添加了如下命令 #PATH for Delphes export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/home/llc/program_files/Delphes-3.1.2 然后执行source的时候报错了： ll
<^k^>  ─> c@llc-ThinkPad-X230:~$ source .bashrc hh：未找到命令 求解这怎么办啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 山水之岚 — 2014-05-09 14:47
<onlylove> happyaron: 不洗的话你就是仅次于当当的壕了
<jiero1> onlylove:  然后我们黑你吧。
<gfrog> onlylove: 壕铛和壕蓉是一样壕的
<gfrog> onlylove: 只是壕蓉很低调，没被乃发现，lol
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • (U盘)跪求指导GPT+EFI引导14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459375 理想状态是legacy和efi双引导都有 现在只求先能进系统 —————————— 情况如下， 设备：16G USB3.0小U一只 本机：UEFI下的win8.1 安装用的同样是UEFI模式下的移动硬盘， 先给U盘用GPT分了一个4G的NTFS区放
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
 * palomino|working momo 壕侯总
<slucx> huntxu: 之前见过别人把/tmp挂到内存，然后在/tmp下编译内核的，说是可以提高编译速度
<slucx> adam8157: 淡淡你终于来了，昨天想问你呢，你的230内存多大？
<adam8157> slucx: 4+4
<happyaron> onlylove iMadper adam8157 gfrog 不带这么黑我的……
<slucx> 4+4性能有提高吗？
<huntxu> slucx: 在内存里编译速度快不正常么
<adam8157> slucx: 我咋知道, 到手就加到4+4了, 没对比
<slucx> huntxu: 我试过，但是为啥硬盘灯还是闪
<slucx> adam8157: 为毛我的到手是4G，我的是2a2 （i5版）
<happyaron> slucx: 闪不也正常么？
<adam8157> slucx: 自己加的
<slucx> adam8157: 了然，现在内存都块300了，而且还不知道哪个是真的
<onlylove> slucx: 都换掉
<adam8157> slucx: 我买的时候只要一百多好像
<happyaron> slucx: 真假问题不大，直接8x2得了
<onlylove> adam8157: 我想买新电脑的话得买ddr3l的
<happyaron> slucx: 之后就不觉得加内存能快了
<slucx> adam8157: 现在贵了，你买的跟本子里带的一样？三星ddr3 1600 1.5v?
<happyaron> 都是骗人的
<adam8157> slucx: 好像是
<slucx> onlylove: happyaron 资金问题啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 那啥，i5好像就能8G
<onlylove> happyaron: 我在intel看到i5-4200M貌似就8G内存
<adam8157> onlylove: 不可能
<onlylove> adam8157: 我去intel给你找datasheet？
<palomino|working> 内存要涨价哦
<slucx> 可以8x2
<palomino|working> 又着火了
<happyaron> onlylove: i5能16g
<adam8157> onlylove: 可以, 如果只支持4G, i5可以去死了
<slucx> 又着火了，我是买还是不买啊现在
<adam8157> 你们说的限制都是主板的限制, i5支持64T内存, 谢谢
<onlylove> adam8157: 哦，傻了，32G
<happyaron> onlylove: http://ark.intel.com/products/76348/Intel-Core-i5-4200M-Processor-3M-Cache-up-to-3_10-GHz
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ ARK | Intel® Core™ i5-4200M Processor (3M Cache, up to 3.10 GHz)
<happyaron> onlylove: Max Memory Size (dependent on memory type) 32 GB
<onlylove> happyaron: 我也在看这个
<adam8157> onlylove: 那也是主板限制吧
<palomino|working> dependent on memory type
<slucx> 以前上学的时候学的好像跟南北桥有关吧
<slucx> 现在忘完了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我想的当时看个啥来着……忘了
<palomino|working> 其实是跟整合的内存控制器有关
<happyaron> palomino|working: 我这儿正i5+16g呢
<happyaron> palomino|working: 真没问题
<palomino|working> 我i7+32g
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正想着内存蛮小的
<palomino|working> wahahaha
<happyaron> palomino|working: tp
<happyaron> palomino|working: 土豪
<palomino|working> 哦..
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜见破马壕
<palomino|working> 蓉壕,别谦虚..
<onlylove> happyaron: 我当时正在看笔记本，忘了怎么回事了
<slucx> 我现在是300块大洋都不舍得买
<happyaron> palomino|working: 我还没有i7的机器呢
<adam8157> slucx: 去买 gfrog 的x230拆机内存条
<palomino|working> 就比i5多个超线程而已
<palomino|working> 没啥用
<adam8157> slucx: 去买 gfrog 的全新闲置x230拆机内存条
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我还没有i7的机器呢
<slucx> 就是，咱这谁有买给我也行啊
<palomino|working> 开着超线程打游戏还没同频i5快呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 纳尼？
 * onlylove 同没i7机器，i5正在计划中
<adam8157> slucx: gfrog 有
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你这就是大炮打蚊子了吧，超线程是多开用的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 飙性能，目前还是单核
<onlylove> palomino|working: 因为游戏对多核支持不好
<slucx> gfrog 不在吧
<palomino|working> dx12会有改善
<onlylove> palomino|working: 准确点说是4核心以上的支持不好
<slucx> adam8157: 他 8+8了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 他要x230拆机内存条
<gfrog> adam8157: slucx 现在4G条这么贵？ 我当时300多买的8G条啊。
<slucx> gfrog: 现在230左右吧，4G
 * adam8157 给自己和老妈买的内存都是在最低点买的
<iMadper> happyaron: 瞎说, 我一句话都没黑你!
<slucx> 去年前半年买还挺便宜的
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> happyaron: 我那句话黑了, 找出来
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/1066754.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【金士顿低电压版】金士顿(Kingston)低电压版 DDR3 1600 8GB 笔记本内存【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:489.00
<happyaron> iMadper: 没没没
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕蓉我哪有黑你
<iMadper> happyaron: 就是啊, 是他们黑你的...
<onlylove> 靠，JD渣渣，DDR3L的条子只有金士顿的
<happyaron> 。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 我在陈述事实好伐
<iMadper> happyaron: 我多支持你!
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，京东买内存行么，我不想买金士顿……
<slucx> adam8157: x230要是可以换CPU就好了，过几年可以自己换
<adam8157> slucx: 我准备明后年换电脑, 嗯嗯
<slucx> adam8157: 土豪啊
<adam8157> slucx: 把x230卖了换新的T?40s
<adam8157> slucx: 把x230卖了换新的T4?0s
<palomino|working> 我从京东买过不少 onlylove
<slucx> adam8157: T的带着不方便，要不是我就买T的了
 * gfrog 土壕同事们在准备电源转换头儿了…… 啧啧 cc adam8157 
<adam8157> 带保修的IPS, 蓝牙背光, ac无线的x230能卖多少呢?
<palomino|working> ac!!
<adam8157> gfrog: 唉... 羡慕
<palomino|working> 蓝牙背光何解...
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋帮我把卡寄来吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，原来是他们去不大赔死刺激到你了，lol
<slucx> palomino|working: 键盘
<adam8157> slucx: t440s比x230薄, 而且只大一点点
<Destine> palomino|working, 我09年的x200也是ac。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 是
<adam8157> Destine: 你换module了吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 来我cdo，半年一次ODS，每次不重样的换地方玩
<adam8157> freeflying: 地址发来
<happyaron> iMadper: 是的是的
<Destine> adam8157, 真心没有。
<adam8157> Destine: 换mba吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 下回在巴黎
<happyaron> Destine: 你那不是ac的
<happyaron> Destine: 11n的5Ghz
<gfrog> freeflying: 是啊，都是高大上地方。 cc adam8157
<Destine> happyaron, 懂了。
<freeflying> adam8157: 我们在国内可能要招内核的人，你丫要不要准备准备
<adam8157> freeflying: 要
<slucx> adam8157: 230的麦克风需要驱动吗？
<slucx> adam8157: 我的麦克静音灯是一直亮的
<happyaron> Destine: C社问你还去不去
<gfrog> adam8157: TP有2k+的分辨率了，不知道能不能干掉retina
<freeflying> adam8157: 去我们wiki上看看吧
<chaohuanghong> 问下大家 ubuntu 做开发环境如何
<palomino|working> 显然不够 gfrog
<freeflying> adam8157: 内核的东西
<Destine> happyaron, 好歹让我想想？
<palomino|working> 干掉retina需要三星那种3200x1800的 gfrog
<gfrog> palomino|working: 4k真的那么爽？
<gfrog> palomino|working: 啧啧
<freeflying> adam8157: 你丫要是能搞几个补丁除了，能攒不少血
<onlylove> palomino|working: 主要是&我想买低压的条子，不想买金士顿的
<happyaron> Destine: 要考虑的话得再提交次简历
<palomino|working> 还行,但是也带来无穷烦恼 gfrog
<gfrog> palomino|working: 那还是等mba retina算了
<gfrog> palomino|working: 用windows
<happyaron> Destine: 那个mgr刚刚问
<palomino|working> 有三星的超极本啊 gfrog
<Destine> happyaron, 嗯，知道了。
<gfrog> palomino|working: 贵啊
<gfrog> palomino|working: 相比起来还是水果厚道
<palomino|working> 相信retina的mba也不会厚道
<happyaron> Destine: 具体你问下ypwong
<gfrog> palomino|working: 那就mbp吧，哈哈
<iMadper> happyaron: ...
<slucx> t440s 价格直接俩230啊，真是土豪
<happyaron> iMadper: 肿么？
<Destine> happyaron, 嗯，知道。
<iMadper> happyaron: 渣荣
<happyaron> iMadper: 渣渣？
<Destine> happyaron, 你确定我的不是？你想起来我换过主板没？
<happyaron> Destine: 没换网卡……
<slucx> adam8157: 说不定等你明后年换机的时候SSD已经很便宜了
<happyaron> Destine: 而且你那网卡出的时候，ac标准还没定稿
<freeflying> Destine: 换个renita的mba吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 我关了 nm 之后
<imtxc> onlylove: network restart 配置是正确的，但是重启之后 eth0:1 还是没有启动，什么原因呢
<happyaron> lol
<Destine> freeflying, 我哪有钱换。
<freeflying> Destine: 高大上如你还说没钱？
<Destine> happyaron, 我记得换板一起换了小配件？那小网卡算小配件吧，cpu都换了。
<slucx> imtxc: eth0:1是虚拟的吧？
<Destine> freeflying, 我怎么就高大上了？how？我怎么不知道？
<imtxc> slucx: 我给eth0 配了多个ip嘛
<slucx> 那你得配置一个默认的
<freeflying> Destine: 晚上请我吃饭吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，乃的电源插头转换头是啥子样的？
<freeflying> gfrog: which one?
<Destine> freeflying, 我有个万用的。
<Destine> 神码的都行。
<happyaron> Destine: 对你还没请客吃饭呢。
<gfrog> freeflying: 难道不是万用的？ 去哪国带哪个？
<happyaron> Destine: 土豪要请客
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个啊，万用的
<Destine> ha
<Destine> happyaron, 谁是土豪？
<slucx> imtxc: 用auto eth0=设置一个默认的试试看
<Destine> happyaron, 你才是土豪，请客。
<imtxc> slucx: fedora
<happyaron> Destine: 你看这儿天天黑的节奏，是我要请的节奏么？
<happyaron> lol
<sennn> 大家好！
<happyaron> sennn: 号
 * adam8157 不管谁请, 请带上我 谢谢
<happyaron> 好
<slucx> imtxc: 好吧，没用过，不了解
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  15:45
<Destine> adam8157, 你先请，嗯嗯。 happyaron freeflying 同意我一下。
 * adam8157 蓉蓉说好
<happyaron> adam8157: 日薪20w壕，请客啊
 * gfrog 球蹭饭
<sennn> 蘋果 osx 要有大動作！
<happyaron> wtf^
<freeflying> Destine: 你们都是土豪
<happyaron> freeflying: 你是真温拿
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕请客
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕请客
<happyaron> gfrog: Destine 是豪
<freeflying> happyaron: 毛，我时屌丝的代表好不好
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕请客
<Destine> 问题，温拿是winnner的音译，是么？
<gfrog> Destine: 壕请客
<Destine> gfrog, 你们欺负我工资少！！！！！ happyaron adam8157
<gfrog> freeflying: 准备撸这个 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=37637280155
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 包邮 公牛万能转换插头全球通电源转换器插座美国德国欧标英标L07-tmall.com天猫
<Destine> freeflying, 不过说回来，mba好么？考虑让老爸给买。。。
<palomino|working> 太重 Destine
<happyaron> Destine: 毛儿
<freeflying> Destine: 省事
<sennn> 吹吹牛，感覺真好
<happyaron> freeflying: mba屏幕太挫了
<happyaron> freeflying: 真心跪下了
<palomino|working> 不如买lavie z好了
<Destine> happyaron, 毛儿？
<happyaron> freeflying: mac对我来说就是续航长屏幕好的远程桌面终端和ssh客户端
<slucx> http://item.jd.com/910956.html   太太贵了
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 【海盗船DDR3 1600 4GB(1x4G)】海盗船(CORSAIR)DDR3 1600 4GB 笔记本内存(CMSO4GX3M1A1600C11)【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:269.00
<gfrog> happyaron: 本子本来就该干这事儿。
<iMadper> palomino|working: lavie g / x / z  都可以
<happyaron> Destine: 在这里说自己卢瑟的都是温拿，哭穷的都是土豪
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 要性能请找cloud server
<happyaron> 妹的再不发布产品姐要杀了我了
<freeflying> happyaron:壕，mba也发不了高清屏的
<iMadper> happyaron: 怎么杀?
<iMadper> happyaron: 用凶器杀?
<freeflying> gfrog: 在帝都？
<gfrog> happyaron: 妹不发布 姐怎么会杀你？
<happyaron> freeflying: 续航长
<happyaron> iMadper: 不知道啊～
<gfrog> freeflying: 在啊，不过晚上撤
<iMadper> happyaron: 产品姐选的主题都太娘了...
<iMadper> happyaron: 我又懒得下载别的主题...
<happyaron> iMadper: 她说本来就是娘炮
<palomino|working> ....
<happyaron> iMadper: 所以娘了正常……
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ... ...
<sennn> 不如葛炮！來的響亮
<happyaron> gfrog: 管谁发布不发布，产品姐都要砍我
<happyaron> gfrog: 我tmd莫名其妙成了开发经理了
<gfrog> happyaron: 经理乃好
<iMadper> happyaron: 说明产品姐看上你了
<iMadper> happyaron: 想办法让你跟她求饶, 然后她就主动了
 * iMadper <- 的判断一定没错
<happyaron> gfrog: 好毛，又不加工资
<happyaron> iMadper: 是么……
<happyaron> iMadper: 那我这天天不是去卖身了
<iMadper> happyaron: 你以为你不是吗难道?
<happyaron> iMadper: 不知道唉
<iMadper> happyaron: 看看贞操还在不在
<happyaron> iMadper: 节操碎了，贞操还在。
<iMadper> happyaron: :-)
<happyaron> 反正折腾死我了，no zuo no die啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 到时候就给你加了
<sennn> 😄
<happyaron> gfrog: 没，就请了顿海底捞。
<happyaron> 互联网苦逼啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 互联网壕大大
<happyaron> gfrog: 半夜才能从搜狗走的苦逼
<gfrog> happyaron: 是产品姐儿故意把你留得那么晚么？ 啧啧
<palomino|working> :O
<palomino|working> 引人遐思
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿你口水都淌键盘上了。
<happyaron> 咳咳，不要起哄
<happyaron> 起哄不给介绍妹纸。
<palomino|working> :O
<palomino|working> 还有妹子!
<happyaron> palomino|working: 自己翻log
<happyaron> palomino|working: 不过你出局了吧，有熊老婆有熊孩子了？
<slucx> adam8157: 230用的是低电压的？
<palomino|working> 没啊
<happyaron> 额
<palomino|working> 我还单身呢
<adam8157> slucx: 我的不是
<happyaron> palomino|working: 温拿
<palomino|working> 提到'妹'的,只有你那句'<happyaron> 妹的再不发布产品姐要杀了我了'
<happyaron> palomino|working: 再往前，上午的
<happyaron> palomino|working: imtxc 两眼放光啊
<palomino|working> 汗..上午已经卷没了
<happyaron> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of / (@ ubuntu.com)
<palomino|working> O_O
<palomino|working> oh,no!
<palomino|working> 都被记录了
<happyaron> palomino|working: 跪了吧，都是罪证
<gebjgd> happyaron, 人挪活  越挪越活
<palomino|working> >_<
<happyaron> 妹的又和你们扯了这么久，真的要死了。。。
<slucx> adam8157: 三星的条子？
<palomino|working> ... happyaron
<adam8157> slucx: 忘了
<slucx> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.89XpV8&id=36166378049
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 三星 4G 1600 低电压 实拍 M471B5173QH0-YK0 笔记本内存条-淘宝网 价格:249.00
<happyaron> palomino|working: 没事，生命不息扯淡不止
<palomino|working> 佩服佩服
<happyaron> gebjgd: 温拿，求明示
<gebjgd> happyaron, 你不是挪的挺好了麼
<happyaron> gebjgd: :)
<gebjgd> happyaron, 有錢 有妹子  贊
<sennn> 嗷嗷嗷嗚！
<happyaron> gebjgd: 毛也没有啊
<happyaron> sennn: 嗷嗷嘛
<iMadper> sennn: 嗷嗷嘛
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我太年轻啦
<happyaron> caleb-: 拜前辈
<sennn> 本屌絲 喜歡嗷嗷！
<happyaron> ...
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron adam8157 trusty/trusty-updates/security三个是神马关系？ 哪个里面的fix和security patch最多啊？H
<happyaron> gfrog: security为的是速度，随后会被copy到
<happyaron> updates
<gfrog> happyaron: 那还是应该用updates对吧？
<adam8157> gfrog: updates包含security, 好像是, 因为有人除了security不想升级别的
<happyaron> “今天必须发布”，这话为毛和香港人的“must release today”异曲同工啊。
<adam8157> happyaron: 握手
<happyaron> adam8157: 握手
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.com/a/ac1169770
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 2ch：“我们握手吧”——男子在电车内与女高中生握手被捕 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<onlylove> iMadper: 我听说嗷嗷叫的会咬人
<sennn> 草
<happyaron> k了
<happyaron> adam8157: 当当壕，k吧
<gebjgd> adam8157, 贊
<onlylove> adam8157: 看见a站还以为nyfair来了，结果你……
<happyaron> lol
<Destine> adam8157, 这个sennn干嘛的？
<adam8157> Destine: no idea
<imtxc> 有啥好事没有
<sennn> 幹嘛踢我！！！
<Destine> adam8157, 当当壕有魄力。
<Destine> sennn, 跟你好好说你不听，不踢你踢谁。
<gebjgd> sennn, 被踢是一種被重視的感覺
<sennn> gebjgd 有理！
<sennn> linux 4.0 即將發佈
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<sennn> 有
<sennn> 是有可能的
<happyaron> Destine: 用搜狗输入法了么，给我贡献活跃用户啊
<happyaron> 活跃用户不上涨又是要死的节奏。。。
<Destine> happyaron, 为啥要用搜狗输入法，给个理由先？
<happyaron> Destine: 给我贡献活跃用户，lol
<Destine> happyaron, 活跃用户有多少跟你有什么关系？你是开发啊亲。
<freeflying> happyaron: 我用搜狗
<adam8157> happyaron: 能统计?
<happyaron> freeflying: 赞
<Destine> happyaron, 你有意识到你是开发吗？
<happyaron> Destine: 我当然知道，但是就是会死啊。
<Destine> happyaron, 为啥会死啊？
<happyaron> adam8157: 每24小时发一次pingback
<Destine> happyaron, 会死的不是marketing吗？
<happyaron> Destine: 还能为啥，see above
<happyaron> marketing是最会死的～
<happyaron> 额，最不会死的
<gfrog> happyaron: pingback地址格式发来
<Destine> gfrog, 你打算fake一堆？
<Destine> happyaron, 为啥？
<happyaron> Destine: 我司support绝对给力
 * gfrog 不过吃果果的cheating不太好吧……
<happyaron> Destine: 去长沙半夜快饿死了，分分钟找到kfc
<gfrog> happyaron: lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 不好不好，所以我这才用最原始的方法到处拉用户么
<gfrog> happyaron: 后来乃不还是不去……
<Destine> happyaron, 我是fcitx用户～
<happyaron> gfrog: 最后忍了
<happyaron> Destine: 搜狗输入法基于fcitx
<Destine> happyaron, 但是目前是googlepinyin用户。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/AutoWorld/1937660444?s=1937660444
<happyaron> :)
<gfrog> happyaron: 啧啧
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/%23!article/AutoWorld/1937660444?p=1%23a0 -- unhandled responsein get body
<happyaron> gfrog: 404
<happyaron> 额，
<happyaron> 打开了
<gfrog> happyaron: 打开就有了。smth的服务器搞怪
<gfrog> happyaron: 大概是防抓取的
<happyaron> 卢瑟行为。
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 虽然其实人家肯定有苦衷吧。
<gfrog> happyaron: 屌丝论坛
<gfrog> happyaron: 之前我看丫把所有内容都写进js了，抓回来再fill进页面的div里，要是拿脚本抓，估计hold不住js
<gfrog> happyaron: 之前我看丫把所有内容都写进js了，浏览器取回来再fill进页面的div里，要是拿脚本抓，估计hold不住js
<happyaron> lol
<Destine> happyaron, 你们这也太奇怪了，这个都要你管。
<happyaron> Destine: 这项目我想做很久了，你应该知道 :)
<onlylove> 准备把电脑送回去……
<happyaron> onlylove: 要和vmware说白白了？
<onlylove> happyaron: 今天last day
<happyaron> ok
<adam8157> onlylove: 去哪
<onlylove> happyaron: 有机会还会回来
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯。
<happyaron> onlylove: 我老板今天last day
<onlylove> adam8157: 先去文思混几天
<onlylove> happyaron: ……
<onlylove> adam8157: 然后文思觉得我差不多了，再把我丢出去
<freeflying> Destine: gfrog 壕们，推荐个ipad mini2的壳吧，不锈钢的手感太不舒服了
<onlylove> bye
<happyaron> onlylove 是有希望的少年
<happyaron> freeflying: 温拿都用pad mini
<gfrog> freeflying: 我在taobao上挑了个销量大的，10块
<Destine> happyaron, 问题是你想做也不能把marketing的活儿给你啊。
<Destine> freeflying, smartcase
<freeflying> gfrog: 10块的做工如何啊
<freeflying> Destine: 好贵啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 俩月之后碎了四个角了
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<happyaron> Destine: 没有神一样的队友，还想牛逼，怎么可能啥事都交给猪队友干。
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 太差了
<gfrog> freeflying: 要能用的住还得smartcase
<freeflying> gfrog: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=35485169386
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 苹果原装正品iPad mini2保护套Smart cover ipad mini保护壳 皮套-淘宝网 价格:88.00 - 139.00
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个看着不错
<gfrog> freeflying: 一个月也会坏的
<gfrog> freeflying: 真心的，还得smartcase
<freeflying> gfrog: 我之前买了个 Destine推荐的寨版的，用了快2年了
<freeflying> :)
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<gfrog> freeflying: 运气好
<freeflying> Destine: 你的还是好得不
 * adam8157 等发财了就自己买个Nexus看书, 再买个iPad Air给老娘
<Destine> freeflying, 嗯，还是好的。
<freeflying> adam8157: nexus真心锉
<freeflying> Destine:  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=35485169386
<freeflying> Destine: 这个你觉得如何
<gfrog> freeflying: ipad真心赞
<adam8157> freeflying: 嗯 是的
<gfrog> adam8157: ipad真心赞
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 是的
<Destine> freeflying, 这个是smartcover，不是smartcase
<freeflying> Destine: 有啥区别
<gfrog> freeflying: 一个是两件，一个是一体的
<Destine> freeflying, smartcover不管后面。
<freeflying> gfrog: Destine 后面的能干吗呢
<Destine> freeflying, 保护下背面？
<Destine> freeflying, http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.13.e7AF45&id=16528682631&_u=958e6v4f02c
<freeflying> Destine: 其实我主要是觉得背面手感不好，尤其跟笔记本放一起时
<^k^> Destine: ⇪ 苹果◆iPad mini SmartCover SmartCase 原装套 Smart Cover Case-淘宝网 价格:195.00 - 495.00
<freeflying> Destine: 有没有单独后面的壳子
<Destine> freeflying, 有吧。
<Destine> freeflying, http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.mZSUBX&id=19400874055&_u=958e6v4c556
<^k^> Destine: ⇪ 苹果ipad mini2聪明豆硅胶套 新款IPADMINI2 超薄保护套 可爱背壳-淘宝网 价格:15.00
<Destine> happyaron, 要不我做个淘宝导购？
<Destine> freeflying, 非硅胶的： http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.14.mZSUBX&id=18294048386&_u=958e6v48a01
<^k^> Destine: ⇪ 包邮苹果IPAD5 4 3 2 Air mini 1 2代后盖背壳 全包型外壳保护套-淘宝网 价格:8.50 - 9.90
<gfrog> Destine: freeflying 硅胶的不好，爱脏，手感也渣
<yaguang> freeflying, ping
<freeflying> yaguang: hi
<freeflying> yaguang: 到米帝了啊
<yaguang> freeflying, tomorrow
<freeflying> yaguang: 帮我带东西啊
<yaguang> freeflying, 我的箱子可以放下把
<freeflying> yaguang: 估计要你单独拎着上飞机
<adam8157> yaguang: 带一打妹子回来, 谢谢
<yaguang> adam8157,  不如送你一个南下的机票了...
<Destine> adam8157, 你喜欢外国妹子？
<adam8157> yaguang: 也行啊
<adam8157> Destine: 喜欢啊
<yaguang> adam8157, 稀罕的是  哥大的高智商妹子
<Destine> yaguang, 奶茶？
<adam8157> Destine: 奶茶高智商?
<freeflying> gfrog: icoud里存得密码咋看
<Destine> adam8157, 我不认识别的哥大妹子。。。
<Destine> adam8157, 要么就是我自己同学了。。。
<adam8157> Destine: 我也不认识
<yaguang> Destine, 弄错了 高智商的是 加州或者麻省 把
<Destine> yaguang, 每个学校里都会有高智商的呀。
<yaguang> Destine, 风气不同
<adam8157> 别说没用的, 先带外国妹子回来!
<jiero> 不知道了。
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈妈当妈妈。
<adam8157> jiero: 乖
<jiero> Destine: 悦姐姐
<Destine> jiero, ？
<gfrog> freeflying: 没了解啊。
<gfrog> freeflying: 从来没想过拿那玩意存密码
<ywmy> quit
<gfrog> adam8157: 你要外国妹子？ 难道你忘了黑毛牙刷+牙缸的经典比喻了？ lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 妥妥的没问题
<iMadper> 莫要太自信
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • windows 8.1 不能远程桌面 ubuntu14.04桌面?? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459376 baidu了好久还是不行 好多说用vnc4server可以但一直没搞出来 今天又在一个论坛看到这个 http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2014-04/100491.htm 由于xrdp、gnome和unity之间的兼容性问题，在Ubuntu 14.04版本中仍然无法使
<^k^>  ─> 用xrdp登陆gnome或unity的远程桌面，现象是登录后只有黑白点为背景，无图标也无法操作。与13.10中的解决方式相同，使用xrdp只能登录xfce的 …
<adam8157> iMadper: 对比过某牌官方数据
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 莫要太自信
<adam8157> 不能说太多, 嗯嗯
<adam8157> 总之对国内影响知情权的行为很不爽
 * adam8157 匿
<yunfan> adam8157: docker官方的文档真坑爹 等我看完level 2 发现他们说level 3还要过几个星期才放出来
<yunfan> 真是裤子都脱了
<jiero> Destine: 没事。虽然世界是我的，但是我还是不想承担太多悲伤。
<adam8157> yunfan: 你用docker做什么?
<jiero> yunfan: 我也不知道你想做什么。
<Destine> jiero, patpat
<yunfan> adam8157: 部署公司的service
<adam8157> yunfan: gaoji
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪天找胖胖出去撸串子？
<gfrog> adam8157: 丫又跑来吐槽帽帽了
<yunfan> adam8157: 真机host环境变得太快了 用这个可以定制个image 然后快速部署 非常好的应用
<adam8157> gfrog: 你们倒是约时间啊!
<yunfan> 就是他们有点像chrome开发团队的作风 比如走docker.io的仓库搞挺好 想从本地的tar包来载入 就比较麻烦
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Homepage - Docker: the Linux container engine (@ docker.io)
<gfrog> adam8157: 这不得看您么
<yunfan> adam8157: 不上这个不行 前天去机房 可是搞了我一天 到23点才回到住处
<gfrog> adam8157: 要不就今晚
<freeflying> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 今晚不行, 周末某一天也不行
<adam8157> freeflying: 乖
<gfrog> adam8157: 佳人有约啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 有事儿
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃们试过会议室的投影仪么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我没
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于开机屏幕亮度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459377 我用的是UbuntuKylin 14.04 今天开机突然发现不知道为什么我的屏幕好暗，我登录后打开了系统设置，里面亮度条已经满了，然后我往左移动了一点就好了。可是我重启后屏幕还是暗，我再一次打开系统设置，里面亮度
<^k^>  ─> 条还是满的，怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xyq553048 — 2014-05-09 17:15
<adam8157> freeflying: sf, 302563756070
<freeflying> adam8157: 赞
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于matlab的安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459378 不知道为什么只能找着matlab-support这个软件，我就安装了。可是安装时候突然除了一个框说什么安装地什么的。请问应该怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xyq553048 — 2014-05-09 17:17
<jiero> haha
<gfrog> adam8157: 待会拿本子过去放个电影看看
<happyaron> jiero: 罗姐haha啥？
<happyaron> gfrog: 土豪
 * freeflying 被壕基蛙忽悠买了 apple tv
<happyaron> freeflying: 不是壕的被忽悠也不会买
 * happyaron <-- 比如这只
<wzssyqa> 你们全是土豪
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你土豪
<happyaron> wzssyqa: mips机器都要上云了
<jiero> wzssyqa happyaron 你们都是壕
<wzssyqa> 各位壕你们豪一点，把土都给我吧
<yunfan> tm终于搞定换docker 的root path了
<yunfan> happyaron: 你有mips云？？
<happyaron> yunfan: wzssyqa
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 搞毛docker？
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 什么core?
<freeflying> wzssyqa: mips这个sinking boat啊
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 不搞虚拟化 换机器特别麻烦
<yunfan> 测试部署也麻烦呐
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 求不真相
<gfrog> freeflying: 买了？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: lol
<yunfan> 现在只要写个Dockerfile 就可以让测试人员把环境都部署好 开测了
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃上个月就该跟我一起淘嘛
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 快说mips的那个云
<freeflying> wzssyqa: its a truth
<freeflying> gfrog: 买了
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊，当时不是有小米用嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 小米扔掉
<freeflying> gfrog: 小米给我父母了
<freeflying> gfrog: 上个月又化了好多钱，两台电视，两台空调
<happyaron> freeflying: apple tv 给父母，小米自己留着，或者扔掉再买一个apple tv
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<happyaron> freeflying: 壕
<yunfan> freeflying: 我也得买空调 三台
<imtxc> 有好事没有
<happyaron> 你们都是壕
<imtxc> yunfan:
<yunfan> 估计一个月工资都没了
<happyaron> imtxc:
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过这是房子到手的节奏啊，lol
<imtxc> yunfan: 壕你好
<yunfan> 主要是客厅空调太贵了 tmd
<imtxc> happyaron: 这个频道就你有5d3
<happyaron> imtxc: 没下单呢
<freeflying> gfrog: 四件干掉小2w
<imtxc> freeflying: 又买房子了？
<imtxc> gfrog: 又买房子了？
<imtxc> yunfan: 又买了房子了？
<gfrog> imtxc: 不是我
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<bcao> 各种壕
<yunfan> imtxc: 就原来的
<freeflying> imtxc: 不是我
<imtxc> bcao: 也买一套呗
 * yunfan 买套摄影器材入门？
<imtxc> yunfan: 赞！
<happyaron> yunfan: 买5d3吧
<bcao> imtxc, 壕不起来
<happyaron> yunfan: 2.4w
<freeflying> yunfan: 出个相机给你爸
<happyaron> yunfan: 红圈2470
<freeflying> 吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 买 D800E 吧，金圈24 70 入门
<happyaron> freeflying: 猴子叔儿，5d3啥时候入合理啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 不懂相机
<imtxc> happyaron: 现在入就很合理啊，明天就能到
<happyaron> freeflying: 好吧。
<happyaron> imtxc: 现金不够
 * yunfan 果然一炸就炸出了这么多摄影土豪
<happyaron> yunfan: 我们都聊好几天了
<imtxc> happyaron: 划卡啊
<happyaron> yunfan: 根本不是你炸的
<happyaron> imtxc: 信用卡不是送碎纸机了么
<yunfan> happyaron: 都是壕
<imtxc> 。。。
<happyaron> imtxc: 剩下卡里的现金都不够。
<imtxc> yunfan: 下单吧
<happyaron> yunfan: 下单吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 我还等着你换下来的呢
<fandyst> 
<cherrot> 今天豆瓣首席架构师来做架构分享  那 HHKB键盘很惹眼。。
<happyaron> yunfan: 那你上58找找呗
<happyaron> yunfan: 5d2 1w多
<yunfan> happyaron: 没钱诶
<yunfan> cherrot: 等我去你们那 会更扎眼
<cherrot> yunfan: 都啥装备  赶紧让我们众屌丝们开开眼
<yunfan> cherrot: 设备不贵 只不过其怕而已
<yunfan> 我用android phone+ terminal IDE + 一个给win8的对折蓝牙键盘
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装出错了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459379 这是怎么回事呢 求大大 统计信息: 发表于 由 zxh451200 — 2014-05-09 17:45
<cherrot> yunfan: terminal IDE 是什么东西
<yunfan> cherrot: 是个android软件 让你在无root的情况下都有一个超级开发者环境 内置build-essential git ssh tmux vim javac 这些
<cherrot> yunfan: .... too geeky for me
<yunfan> cherrot: 你需要个好键盘
<yunfan> 配个续航长的平板 或者炸弹级的充电宝
 * yunfan 当量最好是100t的
 * cherrot =。=
<cherrot> yunfan: keycool87 目前手感还不错
<yunfan> cherrot: 我觉得最好是ipad那个brydge 可惜太贵 而且ipad的on board programming做地不好
<yunfan> 华硕最近出了许多带键盘的 有机会我要试试手感
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04 定时死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459381 会不定时,随机死掉, ctrl+alt+f1 切换到 tty 会花屏, 然后继续死掉 一开始以为是显卡驱动问题 (nvidia gt215), 后来去 settings->software&updates->additional drivers里使用了 nvidia binary driver(tested), 还是会死,只是启动后到死掉的时间
<^k^>  ─> 延长了一点... 不行的话只能换回 elementoryos 了... 统计信息: 发表于 由 dakkon — 2014-05-09 17:57
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手入门ubuntu，碰到问题， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459382 经常在源码安装软件的时候，总是会碰到这个包那个包没安装，， 例如 Could not find pam/pam-devel 我知道提示缺少了这个依赖包， 然后我想用apt-get install 安装，， 大家是怎么找到apt-get install 后面这个包的名
<^k^>  ─> 称的？ 我是在论坛搜索后，才知道，pam-devel是在libpam0g-dev这个包里面。 没有论坛的话，我不是瞎子，，要google，才能找到，，，， 每次 …
 * gfrog 粗门吃饭
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃去不？
<adam8157> gfrog: 和谁?
<gfrog> adam8157: 你说了没空，没叫胖胖
<adam8157> gfrog: 正在考虑买个神衣偶尔御寒  我晚上不吃的, bye
<gfrog> adam8157: marmot？
<gfrog> adam8157: 买吧，壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊, 今天穿短袖冷死了
<gfrog> adam8157: …… 用毛线神衣，买件衬衫放办公室
<freeflying> gfrog: 来海淘拖地机器人
<gfrog> freeflying: 这个月木有预算了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 要买相机……
<microcai> gfrog: 佳能还是泥坑?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教个apt-get update的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459383 因为要使screen，在更新了sources.list后，输入 # apt-get update # apt-get upgrade 后更新了好多东西，这些东西都是必要的么？ 是不是也可以跳过 不用更新的啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 半人疯子 — 2014-05-09 18:53
<happyaron> felixonmars: 发新版了
<happyaron> felixonmars: 静态curl
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • win7+ubuntu硬盘改成移动硬盘，能不能直接删u的分区？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459385 笔记本win7+ubuntu旧的硬盘改成了移动硬盘，win7下进不了u的分区（没什么资料），可以直接删除格式化u的分区吗？ 之前双系统是 ubuntu14.04光盘安装自动引导的。 介于看到过有人
<yunfan> 花了一天 总算是基本掌握了docker
<horizon_> 请问有吉大的嘛
<horizon_> 想请教个问题
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • [5月9日更新]搜狗输入法1.0.0.0021发布，稳定性全面提升 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459386 更新日志： http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux/changelog.php 2014.05.09 搜狗输入法 for Linux v1.0.0.0021 1、解决部分用户登录时提示 iconv 崩溃的问题； 2、解决右鍵菜单切换状态后状态错误的问题；
<^k^>  ─> 3、解决修改输入法快捷键被重置的问题； 4、稳定性全面提升，使用更可靠。 2014.05.05 搜狗输入法 for Linux v1.0.0.0018 1、解决了安装后部分 …
<damonfu> 终于会用IRC了，菜鸟一枚，和各位大牛打个招呼。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 装MATLAB-R2009b时出现这个东西怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459387 安装MATLAB时出现了这个 Folder "/mnt/matlab2009" is not writable. 怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xyq553048 — 2014-05-09 19:52
 * pity tcpdump 能只抓 reset by peer 的包么？
<whj2819> ^_^
<Pudge> happyaron: 昨天sogoupinyin更新了啥
<Pudge> happyaron: 依然是使用qimpanel，依然第一次启动候选框不正常显示啊
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 求助！！！菜单显示不全 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459388 各位大侠，不知道为什么突然菜单就显示不全了， sublime下的菜单和关机按钮下的菜单都显示不全，没有关机选项什么的了，重启几次也没有解决，不知道该怎么办了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bozc — 2014-05-09 20:2
<^k^>  ─> 8
<onlylove> imtxc: 粗来
<onlylove> 不对，那货下班了
<leeeee> ==
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2o8SIJjjbAADmgS9cjo8AALrKwIDzNoAAOaZ603.jpg 这个假期把人累的不行,先休息一下！
 * cherrot 有人找我？ 没有记录了
<CyrusYzGTt> 总结一下， totem vlc 可以在 1268x768 下播放4K视频，没有转码，自动播放， mplayer 下 -vo gl:backend=1 也可以直接播放4K
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: jusss?
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 为这么问，我一直是 CyrusYzGTt . 不是 那 juss* 那 狗蛋
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 我记得好像有一阵子他改了个和你差不多的nick？或者我看错了
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 想和他说，明天release party
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 嗯， juss这 小家伙 冒充 寡人
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 不关我事，如果你把我当成她juss，我就回答： 不去，你们都是傻屄
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 你用得着这样么……
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 嗯，就这样，寡人的荣耀和独立不能被冒充
<caleb-> 打倒独立分子!
<leeeee> ==
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 我说的是 DNA 基因 个人的体型血型性格个性等的 独立性，不能被冒充
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 总结一下， totem vlc 可以在 1268x768 下播放4K视频，没有转码，自动播放， mplayer 下 -vo gl:backend=1 也可以直接播放4K
<happyaron> 呼
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Firefox HTTP“Content-Type”中的“video/mp4”不支持 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459389 网址http://music.douban.com/subject/1397543/ 无法播放这个页面的音乐。在我gentoo下的firefox（不过是29）正常。 控制台提示： Code: HTTP“Content-Type”中的“video/mp4”不支持。媒体资源 http://mr4
<leeeee> 蓉蓉姐~
<leeeee> 哇唔~~
<leeeee> 我又肥来了
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 速度比上次快多了。
<leeeee> 因为没吃饭啊
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助，wifi可以，网线不行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459390 之前用win7和ubuntu13.04到时候也遇到过同样的问题。 thinkpad x200， 先是装了win8.1，wifi和网线一切都正常。 装ubuntu，wifi正常，但是插网线上网不正常，禁用wifi后插网线，电脑根本没什么反应。 现
<^k^>  ─> 在回想起来，刚装上ubuntu到时候，如果没插网线的话，会有提示说没有网络连接，但wifi是一直都可以，就没太在意。 现在是没有这种提 …
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 12.04发不出声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459391 没有声音如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 caifeihero — 2014-05-09 22:17
<leeeee> 不过你真闲 不去约会 竟然来着踢我 。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 刚切回来就看见血腥的场面，这样不好
<leeeee> onlylove;就是 老是这样欺负新人他
<onlylove> leeeee: 有咩？你自找的，还有个adam，也这样
<onlylove> leeeee: 只不过他通常只是戴上帽子吓吓你
<leeeee> 居然欺负一个弱质女流！！
<onlylove> leeeee: 所以小丫头不要太牙尖嘴利
<onlylove> leeeee: 要温柔婉约
<caleb-> 居然欺负一个强质女流！！
<onlylove> ！！
<onlylove> caleb-: 强质女流是啥？
<leeeee> 我又不李清照
<leeeee> 还婉约呢
<leeeee> 我婉约起来不是人 所以还是正常一点好
<onlylove> 婉约≠李清照
<zenNamaste> 弱智女流  leeeee
<onlylove> ！
<onlylove> 我没笑！
<leeeee> zenNamaste：你家的小怪有没有拉屎到你枕头上！！！！
<leeeee> 你才弱智呢！！！
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 小乖挺乖的
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 在吃小白菜
<leeeee> onlylove：我知道啊。。她是婉约派词人 又姓李而已
<CyrusYzGTt> leeeee§ 女汉子
<leeeee> zenNamaste：真不人道
<leeeee> CyrusYzGTt：拍肩！
<CyrusYzGTt> leeeee§ 女铞丝
<leeeee> 对头
<CyrusYzGTt> leeeee§ 搭背
<leeeee> 今天学妹请我吃饭
<leeeee> 要给我介绍学弟
<leeeee> 真是仰天大笑
<leeeee> 虽然上次看姐弟恋的幸福指数是最高的
<CyrusYzGTt> leeeee§ 其实你喜欢你学妹，对吧
<leeeee> 你怎么知道？！
<CyrusYzGTt> 蕾丝
<caleb-> 女大三 抱金砖
<leeeee> 我昨天把我同学的照片作为福利照发给一朋友
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯， 寡人的前第103445世很熟悉你
<leeeee> 对方立马无心学习
<CyrusYzGTt> ，， 靠，小说又看多了，， 不用理会前面一句
<CyrusYzGTt> leeeee§ 我也要看看
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 活了 103445 世还没飞升，仙缘是负数啊
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc 。。。
<leeeee> caleb-：我们班倒是有一个男生他女朋友比他大一届 姐弟恋很少见
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 我是大轮回，不是六道，
<leeeee> 寂寞的罗杰 你来了？
 * jiero 抱抱 zenNamaste
<caleb-> 我认识几对夫妇都是女大男小
<leeeee> 你带着你全家的寂寞来了？
 * zenNamaste 抱抱 jiero 
<leeeee> 居然敢黑你姐姐
 * zenNamaste 困
<zenNamaste> =_=
<jiero> leeeee: 我只能有一切我知道的寂寞
<jiero> leeeee: 姐姐
<leeeee> 赶紧去跟你的刺猬睡觉去
<CyrusYzGTt> leeeee§ ..求 立马无心学习之照片
<leeeee> 别以为我不知道你黑我
<jiero> leeeee: zenNamaste 可以穿刺猬甲冑抱你的
<leeeee> 额。。电脑没有，，我同学的微信
<leeeee> 你要不？
<jiero> 和下10楼用时相同
 * jiero 果然是个笨蛋，太简单太简单。。。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 发新版了。
<jiero> leeeee: 你有没发现自己可以不动手脚直接用思维和心情自杀。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> leeeee§ 不要，
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<jiero>  happyaron 我要去北京参加爬楼比赛
<happyaron> jiero: 好啊
<leeeee> 没有啊 我干嘛要把自己杀死
<jiero> happyaron: 然后我可以直接跳下去
<happyaron> jiero: sb
<jiero> happyaron: 嗯。
<jiguanglizipao> 大家能帮忙测试下chromium最大化后取消最大化有窗口错位的情况吗。。
<October21> 以前我发现在ubuntu下有这中问题
<October21> 关闭后再打开就好了
<jiero> 10分钟爬86层，果然不可比，我爬10层就用了将近3分钟休息过来
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 电梯吧？
<jiero> leeeee: 什么啊，就是跑楼梯啊
<jiero> leeeee: 我的最好记录大概是是44秒 10楼，如果不带手机，不穿重衣服
<caleb-> 不带手机，不穿衣服
<leeeee> 怎么跑？
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈
<leeeee> caleb-：赞
<jiero> leeeee: 脚尖蹬地跳起一部分，多数是抬腿
<jiero> leeeee: 我习惯脚尖跳，能跳台阶的高度
<jiero> 而且脚尖跳实际省力。。。
<leeeee> 听不懂
<happyaron> 各位温拿好
<leeeee> 不知道要跑楼梯干嘛
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。。
<caleb-> 跑楼梯伤膝盖
<jiero> caleb-: 脚尖跳也伤膝盖
<jiero> caleb-: 走路也伤
<leeeee> 那爬吧。。
<jiero> leeeee: 明天请小姑娘们来吃烤肉。
<leeeee> 哦 不错啊
<happyaron> jiero: 你明天就来北京么
<jiero> happyaron: 我算了，不要客死他乡。
<happyaron> jiero: :)
<jiero> happyaron: 好吧，我错了，我乱说话了。
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯
 * jiero 拜拜 happyaron
<happyaron> jiero: 淡定
<jiero> happyaron: 我最近淡定不下来，看了n天 lifehacker ，看了n多调查。。。
<jiero> 自己啥都没做
<happyaron> jiero: 其实我不知道你的日子是咋过来的。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 现在我行动全是跑步的。
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯
<jiero> happyaron: 我觉得我就是被照顾惯了的鸟。。。
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 你被谁照顾
<leeeee> 不是说自己一直很独立么
<jiero> leeeee:  我说过我在生活上很独立么？
<leeeee> 那你麻麻帮你穿衣服？
<jiero> leeeee: 我不记得了，如果说过，那么我撒谎了，或者是说错了。
<jiero> leeeee: 不是。
<jiero> leeeee: 我会照顾人，也会被照顾。
<jiero> leeeee: 生活上独立，说的是经济。
<leeeee> 知道了。。
<leeeee> 好吧
<jiero> 睡了
<jiero> 大家晚安
<onlylove> 万恶的flash,又把firefox卡死了
<dfceaef_> 为啥电容屏的
<dfceaef_> f
<dfceaef_> 触摸点一直在晃？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 为何LXQT不快？
<knownbad> 你不是最喜欢qt的吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不喜歡
<knownbad> 妈的，你就是喜新厌旧。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 屁
<gebjgd> knownbad, 繼續用xfce
<knownbad> xfce是不差，lxqt比lxde就好多了。
<knownbad> 好看多了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 小孩快把老婆弄瘋了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 太有精神了
<knownbad> 太好了。
<knownbad> 好孩子。
<knownbad> 得跟外国人学，活泼的小孩好。
<knownbad> 要是我小孩这么活泼我就地暴毙。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 爲什麼
<knownbad> 年纪大。
<knownbad> 但我喜欢小孩活泼。   活泼不是皮。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我女兒就是太活潑了
<knownbad> 看你的了，得带着玩。
<knownbad> 活动中可以促进脑力。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 22點半帶着玩？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 才1歲
<knownbad> 得多跟她说话，说故事。
<knownbad> 废话，她管你时间？   玩累了才肯睡啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 她不累  一天就睡8個小時
<knownbad> 你老婆不是当家庭主妇吗？
<knownbad> 对了，国内高清电视用hdmi吗？
<knownbad> 如果不是用什么接头？
<knownbad> 得给岳母的电视装个机子。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 必然
<gebjgd> knownbad, 顯然hdmi
<knownbad> How should I know?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 她要畢業  寫master論文呢
<gebjgd> knownbad, 用屁股想都知道 是hdmi
<knownbad> 第二个问题，有什么好的看电视的黑盒子？
<knownbad> 我没屁股。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我不是上次給你了麼
<knownbad> 忘了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你的屁股被屁眼吃了
<knownbad> 没记下。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 美如畫
<knownbad> 可以视频上线吗？   想让他们用电视上QQ或Skype.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 新的電視盒子上面跑的是android 4.2
<knownbad> 那个机型好？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 買配置高的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我覺得危險  說白了 你在客廳裏  很容易被人監視了
<knownbad> 看你防火墙和怎么用了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 除非只用google play
<knownbad> 拿块布盖着就好了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 但是國內的盒子  你覺得有google play麼
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我覺得很危險
<knownbad> 国内人喜欢用山寨Store.
<knownbad> 每家都自建他妈的Store.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你知道就好
<knownbad> 老婆装软件时我都快疯了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我的聯想手機全是自己刷的國際版的rom
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老婆用的 老媽用的 都是國際版的rom
<gebjgd> knownbad, 自帶google play
<knownbad> 我自己用的刷Cyanogenmod.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 聯想的沒有cm
<knownbad> I know.
<knownbad> 帮老婆装的开始没事，她开始上山寨Store就开始出问题。
<knownbad> 后来学乖了就跟着cm的支持买机子。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 沒有必要  買國內的機器也行 可以自己上google play
<knownbad> 担心rom也有问题。
<knownbad> 今天才发现健保$925一个月。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你真有錢  土豪
<knownbad> 没，就最基本的hmo而已。  两人$925.
<knownbad> 美国经济死在健保。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 那麼貴
<gebjgd> knownbad, 德國25歐一個
<gebjgd> knownbad, 一個人25歐元
<knownbad> 那是缴税时预缴了。
<knownbad> 25欧元怎么可能够呢。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什麼叫做健保？
<knownbad> Health Insurance?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 那還可以  我估計我有600歐元 全家
<knownbad> 反正美国贵就是了。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 哪个高端呢？？
<knownbad> 我猜是v1000但看不出来。
<knownbad> Starbucks去。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-10
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 使用u盘安装xubuntu，启动失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459396 使用Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.2 制作的xubuntu 安装u盘 进入U盘后选择 try ubuntu 会卡在 Quote: startingautomatic crash report generation 这项 如果选在install ubuntu整个安装过程没有出现失败 但是在启动ubuntu 的时候也
<^k^>  ─> 是会卡在 crash report 这项 不知道是什么原因呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 iac — 2014-05-10 2:08
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu14.04如何安装星际译王的安装真人发声语音包？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459400 按照网上提示下载了WyabdcRealPeopleTTS.tar.bz2，并将其解压到/usr/share/WyabdcRealPeopleTTS，打开星际译王输入单词，点击 朗读单词 选择 真人语音库 （有3个选项: 真人语音库；Fesitval TTS;Esp
<^k^>  ─> eak TTS),没有声音。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cs160 — 2014-05-10 8:44
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWGe-IcZz6AAXk0ib2bWUAAMY2gJMMb0ABeTq598.jpg 分享图片
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • Kubuntu 14.04能否直接降級到Kubuntu 12.04？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459401 升級到Kubuntu 14.04後運行速度緩慢，尤其是LibreOffice，慢得讓人無法忍受。 想參照如下方法降級，能否直接降到12.04？有那位試過？ kubuntu降级(kubuntu 14.04->kubuntu 13.10) 分类： LINUX 基础 2014-02-20 23:05 291人
<jiero1> ...
<jiero1> 连续心率持续高位。。。。
<jiero1> 我要死了么。。。
<happyaron> Ihavee/overlay 有多少人用？
<mk3548208>  /srv分区如何重新挂载呀
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 古董 : 前日,奶奶不知从哪里拿出个瓷瓶,神秘的对我说:阿毛,你不是有同学在读考古吗?你叫他过来帮我看一下,这可是秦朝的宝贝埃我大吃一惊,我家也会有这等宝贝?！奶奶见我将信将疑,忙道:你懂什么！孔子的真迹就在里边！啊?里边黑乎乎的看不清啊！怎么写进去的?真是
<^k^>  ─> 太好了！我拿过手电一照,依稀几个字,差点昏倒:北京2008！！ 奶奶闻之大喜,哈哈大笑:孔夫子真是圣人啊！这事也被他猜到了！
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 比第一版快了?
<zenNamaste> happyaron: sogou
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 咋出此言
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 不过安装的时候, compiz崩溃了
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 你的感受么
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 是呀
<happyaron> zenNamaste: compiz崩溃不是搜狗干的
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 以前时不时卡一下
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 安装搜狗之后, 崩溃了..
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 嗯，编译选项上做了手脚，代码也理顺了不少。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 那也真不是搜狗搞的……没那么大威力。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: nnnd, 不许推卸责任!
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 就崩溃一次，还是一直崩
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 安装之后, 重启输入法, 导致崩溃
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我看看能不能复线
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 那可能是重启这个操作导致的。。。
<zenNamaste> 复现
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 顺便一问, 啥网络访问lp能快一点儿?
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我家电信这个月到期, 不知道要换啥
<zenNamaste> happyaron: can not reproduce it...
 * zenNamaste chi jiao zi qu
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu中什么软件与corelDRAW类似的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459403 请熟悉LINUX软件的提供一下软件名，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yiqinty — 2014-05-10 11:32
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 联通比电信好些
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 然后电信的CN2会更好些，不过貌似家里装不到。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 另外弄个vpn也可以，c社的ip段是固定的，你做个路由就好。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: no vpn. vpn makes DNS returning slow cdn.
<zenNamaste> happyaron: I hate emacs! can't input Chinese after restart IM
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我的意思是特定地址段走vpn
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 恭喜
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 具体特定地址段走vpn、
<zenNamaste> happyaron: you misunderstand me.
<happyaron> 咋做找壕gfrog
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 没有啦。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 仅仅把去往c社的流量走在vpn上
<happyaron> 就快了。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: still use local isp's DNS?
<zenNamaste> happyaron: i see.
 * zenNamaste worship tyrant gforg
 * zenNamaste worship tyrant happyaron 
<lpy> 。。。。。。
<zenNamaste> lpy: ...
<\q> happyaron: 自定義路由表和策略路由？
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 还得买个快点儿的vps.
<zenNamaste> happyaron: nnnd, 穷死了
 * zenNamaste 吃饭去
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 穷死了
<zhjawe> 请问有没有同志跟我一样14.04今天升级以后没声音的？
<zenNamaste> zhjawe: 同志有很多, 没声音的就不知道了
<lpy> zenNamaste: 哪里的 VPS 快？
<lpy> zenNamaste: HK 的就很快
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • linux下面的pdf标注程序xournal http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459405 linux下面对pdf文件做标注，可供选择的软件不多，其中xournal还是不错的。我看pdf文件就用它来做标注。由于它是自由软件，所以，可以根据自己的需要，开发出自己需要的功能。 给出我使用xourna
<^k^>  ─> l的screenshot。 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1pJqbfnX 统计信息: 发表于 由 renshijun — 2014-05-10 12:11
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 找你老板报销啊
<happyaron> \q: 对啊
<cherrot> 周末愉快～
<happyaron> 愉快
<zenNamaste> lpy: 不知道, 不行买linode
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 能报销?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我老板给报
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 不过他刚刚离职了
<happyaron> lol
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 贵公司有钱
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 帽帽没钱呀
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 差不了多久了啊
<happyaron> ol
<happyaron> lol
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 俺要在帽帽干够三年升职到qe
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 你gtalk是啥
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 没有gt, 只有hantsout
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 嗯，hangouts是啥
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 不互通的吧? 这货跟gtalk?
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我用这个给 imtxc 发, 她收不到
<happyaron> e
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 出来现身说法
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你是gtalk?
<zenNamaste> happyaron: xmpp?
<happyaron> 对的
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 没，web
<happyaron> ele.me跪了
<happyaron> 吃不上饭了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 饿了么-网上订餐 - 叫外卖上ele.me (@ ele.me)
<zenNamaste> happyaron: web的是hangouts了吧?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: old gtalk
<zenNamaste> 哦.
<iGoogle> 和 imtxc 联系不是应该用yixin嘛
<\q> zenNamaste: qe?
<zenNamaste> \q: 恩, qe
<imtxc> hangout 不靠谱
<imtxc> 跟 xmpp 不通的
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 你现在是QA？
<imtxc> happyaron: 等着收购5d3肩带
<zenNamaste> happyaron: aqe
<happyaron> imtxc: ...
<happyaron> zenNamaste: ok
<imtxc> N家这X黄色带子太不靠谱
<\q> zenNamaste: 學ARM彙編看什麼？
<happyaron> imtxc: 话说在考虑6月就入了
<zenNamaste> \q: 真不知道...
<imtxc> happyaron: cool
<imtxc> 当当不是 arm 玩家么
<lpy> zenNamaste: QE 是什么。。。
<\q> zenNamaste: assistant quality engineer?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 来C社吧，上来就可以叫QE
<zenNamaste> \q: 恩.
<zenNamaste> lpy: ^^
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 不去, 帽帽万岁
<happyaron> zenNamaste: lol
<\q> zenNamaste: 你們能接觸很多gdb調試技巧吧，說來聽聽
<lpy> assistant？
<lpy> zenNamaste: +1
<lpy> zenNamaste: gdb 调试拙计
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 矫情
<zenNamaste> \q: 没有gdb调试技巧, 只有跟开发吵架的技巧.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: lol
 * imtxc 调试基本靠 printk
<zenNamaste> \q: 只会在c里面打印calltrace...
<lpy> ...
<zenNamaste> \q: 超越 debug hacks那本书里的, 我都不会
<\q> zenNamaste: 比如程序需要使用pty；需要記時(調試佔很多時間)；寫一個wrap的int main()調用舊程序的函數；想知道像這樣的
<\q> zenNamaste: 操作系統有用戶棧和內核棧，查看另一態的calltrace
<\q> zenNamaste: 調試stdin/stdout緩衝問題
<zenNamaste> \q: 你想从用户态里看内核态的calltrace???
<\q> zenNamaste: 操作系統課上在qemu運行的簡單內核……有需求
<zenNamaste> \q: 自己实现系统调用才行吧
<zenNamaste> \q: 倒是不难, 写个sysfs的接口, 每次访问返回calltrace
<zenNamaste> \q: 噗, 错了, 简单内核, 没注意...
<zenNamaste> \q: 你的问题太复杂
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • Ubuntu连接访问defy的办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459407 我的操作系统为Xubuntu14.04，手机是defy 首先安装adb工具包，可以直接用sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb进行安装，或者是去google网站下载。 然后打开手机的USB调试模式，用USB线将手机连接到电脑，输入adb devices命
<^k^>  ─> 令，连接手机。 我的android 系统版本为 4.4.2，有 RSA 签名验证，第一次访问 android 设备时， 会出现 no permissions，如下： > adb devices List of d …
<imtxc> happyaron: http://sale.jd.com/act/VTsxWZhFy4Y.html?erpad_source=erpad
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 摄影技巧私房写真 - 京东商城
<macint0sh> ..
<happyaron> imtxc: 看美摄呢
<imtxc> happyaron: 美射？ 不是有本妞射
<happyaron> 额，对，纽摄
<happyaron> 额，旁边美社
<imtxc> ||
<happyaron> 书是纽摄，然后旁边有个部门简称美社
<happyaron> 和美社打交道多了，就晕了……
<\q> happyaron: RMS要來中國了?
<happyaron> \q: 嗯，来传教吧
<macint0sh> ^k^ ...
<^k^> macint0sh, 休息一下..  13:27
<\q> happyaron: 試過 turbo boost cpupower 嗎
<\q> happyaron: 還有 infiniband
<imtxc> happyaron: 据说中摄的那版被改得不成样子了
 * jiero 能接受一切错误。
 * leeeee 在看一部很老的电视剧
 * jiero 太失败。
<leeeee> jiero：你看过央视的一部电视剧吗？ 《亲情树》
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 笔记本ubuntu装gnome3之后每次进入桌面都得先挂起一下无线网卡才自动打开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459408 笔记本ubuntu装gnome3之后每次进入桌面都得先挂起一下再重新登录进入桌面无线网卡才自动打开……笔记本上网络指示灯一直不亮（不管有没连上网），按fn+f2没
<^k^>  ─> 用，用rfkill unblock也没用，用wicd也没用，用ifconfig wlan up也没用 版本：ubuntu 12.04 没有装windows 就一个ubuntu系统 统计信息: 发表于 由 94821666 …
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu 如何取消开机登陆密码？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459409 安装时不小心选错了，然后在设置里怎么都找不到能更改的地方。 求教，最好能带图～ 感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 rennioutaishan — 2014-05-10 14:17
<kischn> 请问有没有什么办法可以让我打开文件的时候默认是按照"View item as a list"？
<jiero> leeeee: 没有。我几乎不看电视
<jiero> leeeee: 好吧，纠纠不理我，完全的不理我。。。。
<maplebeats> leeeee: 哇
<maplebeats> leeeee: 为什么你白天也在
<maplebeats> jiero: hello
<jiero> 我现在好奇她到我家吃饭怎么做到不和我说话。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 maplebeats
<leeeee> 揪揪是谁？
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。。
<leeeee> 我非得晚上来？
<jiero> leeeee: 不知道。。。
<maplebeats> 关心一下而已
<leeeee> 多谢您关心 您泡妹泡得如何？
<maplebeats> 没空呀
<maplebeats> 不知道 说什么好，我不信佛啊
<maplebeats> leeeee: 她打LOL不- -
<leeeee> 我不知道啊 你自己问啊
<maplebeats> 在努力找交集
 * maplebeats 感觉中山大学这种高材生和我们这种学渣天生就是差别
<leeeee> 夸张了吧
<maplebeats> 哈哈
<maplebeats> 主要是，感觉和学生之间似乎有差别了
<maplebeats> 代沟
<leeeee> 其实是她觉得略奇怪
<leeeee> 呵呵
<jiero> maplebeats:  我是学渣
<jiero> maplebeats:  你面前的 除了我都是学霸
<jiero> maplebeats:  看 leeeee
<leeeee> 我已然是学渣
<maplebeats> leeeee: 学渣敢和我比么
<maplebeats> leeeee: 哎
<leeeee> 为什么不敢
<leeeee> 我现在一边看电视剧一边聊一边看书。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有人成功安装Adobe Reader吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459411 在Ubuntu 14.04中，有人成功安装了Adobe Reader 8 或9的吗？发个教程? 统计信息: 发表于 由 cs160 — 2014-05-10 15:22
<gebjgd> 超級學渣路過
<maplebeats> leeeee: 看电视剧还不忘看书
<leeeee> == 应该反过来
<yunfan> 终于到家了
<^{^> hello
<^k^> ^{^:点点点.  16:12
<imtxc> leeeee: 这里好多学霸啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 比如学摄影的 happyaron , 学水产的 zenNamaste
<leeeee> imtxc：学水产？
<imtxc> 对啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 我本来想去的，结果在青云路那边迷路了，知道就在附近，就是找不到
<leeeee> 好奇特的专业。。
<leeeee> 水产养殖？
<onlylove> leeeee: 养鱼养虾养螃蟹的
<onlylove> leeeee: 没准还养水母和海星
<leeeee> == 真的么
<onlylove> leeeee: 水产么，不就鱼虾蟹么
<onlylove> leeeee: 难道你想他养鲨鱼？
<leeeee> 我说水母和海星
<onlylove> 水母和海星这个不清楚……
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2ol2IXTB7AAC2XFCQl9wAALrJgGpR0QAALZ0283.jpg 躲起来想吓我?~假装没看到。。我压！！~
<imtxc> leeeee: 养的，只要是水里面的能吃的东西他都养
<imtxc> leeeee: 不过丫最近不务正业，开始养刺猬这种跨专业的物种了
<imtxc> onlylove: http://item.jd.com/898673.html 这货不错的样子
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【速道DS-2】速道（Carry Speed） DS-2 领舞者系列 相机背带【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<onlylove> imtxc: 今天遇到猪队友了，我路过北京站的时候，俩SB查身份证，然后和我说，看你不像好人，身份证我看下！
<leeeee> imtxc：真的假的 什么都养？ 刺猬是他捡的啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 投诉丫
<leeeee> onlylove：你太倒霉了吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 我心里想，丫的你脱下那身皮的时候记得别让我看见，揍死丫的
<onlylove> leeeee: 我就为了省钱坐的公交，要是地铁，才不会遇到这种霉头
<onlylove> imtxc: 查就查呗，多说那么多废话作甚
<onlylove> imtxc: 临时工果然TMD强大
<onlylove> leeeee: 我就抄了下近路而已
<onlylove> leeeee: 指望那群在火车站门口临时招募的SB，能查出啥来
<leeeee> 哈哈哈，搞笑
<onlylove> leeeee: 他身后不远，就有个广告，写着招协警，城管
<onlylove> 前几天刚看游戏公司的危机处理猪队友，今天又见猪队友
<onlylove> 当真不怕神一样的BOSS，就怕猪一样的队友
<leeeee> 不是啊
<leeeee> 是你跟小伙伴一起出去
<leeeee> 然后被小伙伴害的？
<onlylove> leeeee: 不是
<onlylove> leeeee: 我说的是火车站派出所的猪队友
<leeeee> 那那些人为啥是你队友。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 不是我的队友，是公安局的
<onlylove> leeeee: 临时工什么的
<onlylove> leeeee: 他们雇那样的人，不就是雇了猪一样的队友
<leeeee> 。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 以前都说黑临时工，现在看，一点也没啊
<onlylove> 这明显四处惹事
<leeeee> 哎哟
<leeeee> 不就是你不小心
<leeeee> 被查了一下嘛
<onlylove> leeeee: 我不小心，他更不小心啊
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈
<onlylove> leeeee: 你心里咋想的，你嘴上别说出来啊
<leeeee> 你可以去买彩票
<onlylove> leeeee: 懒得去，这样的蠢货太多了
<leeeee> 我心里怎么想？
<onlylove> leeeee: 我说的是那查证的SB
<leeeee> 哦。。哈哈哈
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 几个简单问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459412 1. 如何用axel或wget下载百度网盘里面的文件... 不想每次在gooogle里面下载然后cacel,复制下载链接到终端... 我不想这样, linux应该比windows 更高效才对！！！求解决办法！ 2. 我在大学创建了一个Linux联盟, 这个社团人现在少
<leeeee> 你心里是有多不爽啊
<onlylove> 不爽
<onlylove> 就是这样的SB把整个社会搞得乌烟瘴气
<onlylove> 都说城管暴力执法，真正在编的，谁敢啊，都是些临时工
<onlylove> 然后出事了，城管背黑锅
<onlylove> 典型的猪队友
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈哈
<leeeee> 没有啊  现在有很多城管是大学生
<onlylove> leeeee: 拉倒吧，北京火车站不远就是招城管的，路上主动拦着你：“找工作不，城管，协警，列车员”
<leeeee> 是吗 不知道诶
<sulit> 人不少唉
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 小白的ubuntu翻墙日记 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459413 作为一只小白，ubuntu下也试过很多翻墙手段，现在发现了一个比较简单的通过network-manager插件连接openvpn的方法，基本是纯图形化界面操作。设置教程在 https://www.vcupmars.com/config/ubuntu-openvpn 很详细，对于免费用户
<sulit> Ryan Feng是谁，怎么起这么个名字
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • QQ的图标是企鹅，原来QQ从一开始就是个盗版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459414 Linux 操作系统的吉祥物就是一个企鹅，而腾讯QQ的图标也是个企鹅 ，腾讯你的软件图标原来都是盗版的 www.linux.org 统计信息: 发表于 由 嘉美尤 — 2014-05-10 17:37
<hulu> 大家好
<hulu> 谁了解 qemu
<^k^> hulu:点点点.  17:56
<hulu> 为什么 ubuntu 带的 qemu 无法启动 ubuntu
<zenNamaste> 没有直接用过qemu,都是直接virt-manager了..
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Linux死机解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459415 办法1 1、尝试按Ctrl +Alt + F1（F1-F6 通常都可以），过一会后就会切换到 tty这个文字界面。输入用户名和密码登入系统。（可能这时候键盘输入都会比较慢，不要着急） 2、用top命令，查看占用资源最多的进程，top默
<Guest19278> 谁是机器人
<Guest19278> 啊啊啊
 * cherrot 重感冒ing
<cherrot> 百度云的Linux客户端很上流啊
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 上流? 难不成还要下流?
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 哪里下载?
<cherrot> zenNamaste, https://github.com/LiuLang/bcloud-packages
<^k^> ⇪ t: LiuLang/bcloud-packages · GitHub
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 哦, 不是官方的呀
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 之前用的是我厂的  妈蛋结果连分享都不支持 弱爆了
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 你厂有云服务?
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 不是 是用公开的API写的
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 黑的漂亮～
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 哦.
<zenNamaste> cherrot: py写的, 稳定不? 不放心
<cherrot> zenNamaste, http://www.weiyun.com
 * cherrot 毛云服务 就是在线存储而已
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ 微云，全能收藏 无处不在 - 官方网站
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 我刚试用呢   目前感觉很高大上 没崩溃
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 这个页面, 打开, 巨慢
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 我家, 20M电信光纤
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 我厂就是个渣渣
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 去个高大上的公司吧
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 在考虑了
<zenNamaste> cherrot: google
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 。。。 呵。。呵。。
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 去douban吧
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 昨天douban的首席架构师和算法工程师来我厂分享来着  高大上的py和go
<zenNamaste> cherrot: ... ... 俩我都不喜欢..
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 为啥    你现在主要用的是C么？
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 恩, c还有shell. 但是其实我不会shell
<cherrot> zenNamaste, shell sucks :(  :(    写完就看不懂自己写的啥了 好优桑
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 我在的项目基本没啥希望了  产品经理乱搞
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 这没办法.
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 现在的工作量都在如何维护产品经理想出来的一坨屎上，如果他能大度点承认错误推倒重来  那现在也不会这么累还没任何意义。。唉 也就只是想想而已
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 辞职吧孩子
<imtxc> cherrot: 辞职吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你也辞职吧
<cherrot> imtxc, zenNamaste 准备找下家了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 马上
<zenNamaste> cherrot: imtxc: 都来帽帽吧
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 帽帽要phper 么  lol
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 猫猫升职太慢啊，3年才能混个 CXO？
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 要
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 两年混个qe吧
<imtxc> onlylove: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/461877
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 限华北：TOSHIBA 东芝 DT01ACA100 台式机硬盘 1TB（7200转、32MB） 280元包邮（299+1-20）_易迅网优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
 * zenNamaste 先去吃饭. 
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在硬盘这么便宜了
<cherrot> zenNamaste, lol  imtxc 你想多了
<cherrot> 卧槽 我买的就是陀湿吧的硬盘   这么快就白菜价了。。
<cherrot> http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/278447
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ Columbia 哥伦比亚 Trail Turner Shell 男士软壳外套_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<onlylove> imtxc: 早就这价格了
<onlylove> imtxc: 3T的多钱？
<imtxc> 不造啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 喵的瞅一眼去
<onlylove> imtxc: 1t的300块，稀松平常的事情，都好久了
<imtxc> 好吧
<cherrot> imtxc, 我的貌似350买的
<cherrot> imtxc, 是不是觉的硬盘不够用了 lol
<onlylove> cherrot: 毛够用不，我家小伙伴年前才找我要了3T的盘
<cherrot> onlylove, 你家小伙伴？
<onlylove> cherrot: 我愁得是京东的DDR3L的内存只有金士顿这牌子
<imtxc> onlylove: 内存最近要买还是抓紧吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 一个除了少林其他职业都有号的
<imtxc> onlylove: NND，老着火抗不住啊
<cherrot> onlylove, 我现在1.5T  感觉用不了多久就又得想办法了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我想买个8G 的单条
<cherrot> imtxc, 内存降下来了么
<imtxc> cherrot: 降不下来
<onlylove> imtxc: 等买新电脑直接把原来的换下来，我觉得单根的比较好
<imtxc> cherrot: 前几天不是哪个工厂又着火了。。。
<cherrot> imtxc, 恩  那就继续观望好了
<imtxc> 我觉得那火是内存经销商放的
<imtxc> 眼看着要降价了
<cherrot> imtxc, ...
<onlylove> cherrot: 不是不可以，只要没烧了货物就行
<imtxc> cherrot: 一个肩带为嘛那么贵
<cherrot> onlylove, 8G单条 不久没有双通道的优势了？
<onlylove> cherrot: 这和硬盘那洪水被淹了不一样
<cherrot> onlylove, 换下来的出给我吧！土豪么么哒！
<imtxc> cherrot: 人是给 8x2做准备
<onlylove> cherrot: 你脑袋多大坑，有独立显卡要毛双通道
<cherrot> onlylove, 哦 我连独立显卡都没有
<cherrot> imtxc, 肩带还要买？ 原厂的怎么招惹你了
<onlylove> cherrot: 我和你说，双通道我以前玩过，就是能增加集成显卡的性能
<onlylove> cherrot: 好像是因为原来是64bit，双通道以后128了，没啥意思
<cherrot> onlylove, 从来感觉不到这些性能上的变化 ...  说真的  淘汰掉的出给我把～
<imtxc> cherrot: 不喜欢屎黄色啊，原厂的不方便背在侧面
<cherrot> imtxc, 你还真矫情
<onlylove> cherrot: 我电脑还没买呢
<onlylove> cherrot: 顺便问下，你笔记本？
<imtxc> cherrot: 背在侧面总是磕磕碰碰的啊
<cherrot> onlylove, 饿。。。台式。。。 原来我又想多了啊
<onlylove> cherrot: haswell的？不是haswell用DDR3L浪费
<onlylove> cherrot: 靠……
<cherrot> onlylove, lol
<onlylove> cherrot: 你还有地方放台式机，我都带着笔记本漂的
<cherrot> onlylove, 大学里的台式 一直没舍得换
<onlylove> cherrot: 换吧换吧，都多久了，该换了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04如何在右键菜单中加入 创建文档 等 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459420 14.04如何在右键菜单中加入 创建文档 等 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2014-05-10 19:11
 * zenNamaste 
 * zenNamaste <- 还在用大学里的笔记本. 
 * zenNamaste <- 现在出风口都可以烤肉吃了
 * zenNamaste <- 穷死了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你自己把x230换了的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: x230是公司的呀. 现在坏了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我这种无脑tp黑, 怎么会自己买小黑
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我想去买toshiba了，京东没货了……
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不过想想，我也没地方放旧本子
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 恩, 找个学校的论坛, 出手
<onlylove> zenNamaste: ……暂时没这想法，想扔家里算了，09年的机器，卖不了几个钱，拆硬盘和内存卖都比整机贵
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 你丫大学在云南, 你把台式机背到北京来了??!!
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你终于反应过来了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 这种身强力壮的，要让他多干活
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 以后搬家找你
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 50一天
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你确定50够？
<leeeee> 烤肉吃
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 为啥不够?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 一天100他不一定愿意呢
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 由不得他
<zenNamaste> crysis3 8k分辨率, 效果爽呆了
<leeeee> ==
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 恩。。。。
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 给我点个赞
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 搬完再说
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 你要换地方了？
<cherrot> zenNamaste, 你不在家里住？
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 谁知道, 反正现在知道你是苦力了, 有这种活肯定找你了
<cherrot> zenNamaste, ....
<October21> 这个个工种俗称扁担
<zenNamaste> October21: 你离太远, 不然你也跑不了
<October21> 可以啊
<zenNamaste> October21: 离太远, 可以不了呀
 * zenNamaste <- 穷鬼一个
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 12.4系统反应慢问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459422 刚开始装上12.4系统用着挺舒服的，现在不知道怎么开个文件都要几秒卡，开网站也是如此，是不是哪里出了问题了呀？懂的帮忙解决下　，难受的很那 统计信息: 发表于 由 251180587 — 2014-05-10 19:52
<October21> zenNamaste: 那我爱莫能助了
<sennn> 大家晚上好 ！😄
<October21> sennn: 自爆家门
<October21> s/爆/报
<sennn> October21 什麼意思？
<October21> 开玩笑
<October21> de
<October21> 的
<October21> 结果字打错了
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 今天产品姐没去吧?
<zenNamaste> cherrot: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/56013   cc  happyaron
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Canon 佳能 5D Mark III 单反套机 香港实体店购买记_电脑数码_晒物广场_什么值得买
<sennn> ARM 為什麼不出筆記本平台
<sennn> ？
<cherrot> zenNamaste,  干几个月才能攒出来。。
<caleb-> sennn: 软件少没人用
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 俩月呀
<caleb-> sennn: 基本只有 chromebook 用 ARM
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 你工资这么高
<zenNamaste> sennn: 早就有了.
<zenNamaste> sennn: 这么渣的性能, 有意义吗?
<October21> 那能叫pc嘛
<zenNamaste> sennn: 现在arm的server倒是层出不穷
<caleb-> ARM 本本，跑 windows 的话没啥软件用，只有跑 linux 比较有用
<sennn> zenNamaste caleb- 我想Android 會快速侵蝕pc市場
<zenNamaste> 想多了
<zenNamaste> sennn: 能慢速侵占都悬
<caleb-> 米国的统计，用 手机/平板 上网已经超过 notebook/desktop 了
<caleb-> 除非整天宅在屋子里，不然上网确实用手机比较方便
<sennn> Android 比 windows前途更光明
<zenNamaste> caleb-: 他是指android占领desktop/laptop
<caleb-> 本来 gnome / kde 有可能取代 vista 的
<caleb-> 结果 gnome3 / kde4 一阵乱搞，让 linux desktop 不好用了
<caleb-> vista 被骂得最惨的那一两年，linux 只有超难用的 gnome3 / kde4
<caleb-> 然后 win7 出来就没 linux desktop 什么事了
<zenNamaste> 谁会因为vista不好用, 而用linux? 大家不都是因为vista不好用而坚守xp嘛???????????????
<zenNamaste> caleb-: gnome/kde从来就没好用过. 不用自己的wm得人很少的
<sennn> Wine for android 即將推出
<caleb-> wine on arm 只是好玩而已，实用性不佳
<caleb-> wine on x86 / x86-64 都只能跑一部份软件了，更别说 arm
<sennn> wine on Android X86 威力巨大！！！
<caleb-> android x86 都还没什么人用
<caleb-> 有 x86 何须跑 android? 跑 windows / chrome os / linux 不好么？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.4使用手动编译的内核后处理器不能自动降频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459423 我的CPU是i7 4700MQ,用ubuntu的默认内核不能睿频，于是便自己尝试编译内核。之前用13.4时也是ubuntu的默认内核不能睿频，靠编译3.10内核解决的。 最开始编译了3.13.10内核，自己改的
<^k^>  ─> 配置文件，装上后CPU可以睿频了，但CPU频率一直维持在2.4GHz，负载稍高就直接4核3.2GHz了，看了/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_available_ …
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • eclipse不能选tomcat6 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459424 想在Ubuntu上搭建java WEB开发环境，JDK、Tomcat、Eclipse都已安装好了，在eclipse中创建了一个web项目，然后在新建Server的时候填不了Server Name，点击不了下一步，请问是什么原因啊，如何解决呢。 我用的Ubuntu版本是:Ub
<^k^>  ─> untu麒麟14.04,JDK:是1.6,tomcat是6.0 [img]/home/zhangchao/图片/选区_001.png[/img] 统计信息: 发表于 由 老走刀口 — 2014-05-10 20:25
<onlylove> 貌似刚才出去一趟，不小心把优盘丢了……
<caleb-> onlylove: 里面有果照？
<onlylove> caleb-: 没有
<onlylove> caleb-: 就是个win7安装盘……
<onlylove> caleb-: 优盘太小了，大概掏东西的时候弄掉了
<onlylove> 明天去超市问下吧，就去了趟银行和超市
 * onlylove 觉得今天倒霉透了
<onlylove> 不对啊……今天还出去到青云路那边……倒了好几次车……
<lpy> zenNamaste: 在不
<zenNamaste> lpy: 不在
<onlylove> 神回复？
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 菜鸟求助，烂笔记本也可以硬件加速吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459426 thinkpad x200 ，ubuntu 14.04 Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz × 2 Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset 2008年的笔记本了，显卡就只是集成显卡，看youtube视频转播之类的时候cpu使用量一直维持在60%左右？ 貌似
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 菜鸟求助，烂笔记本也可以硬件加速吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459427 thinkpad x200 ，ubuntu 14.04 Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz × 2 Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset 2008年的笔记本了，显卡就只是集成显卡，看youtube视频转播之类的时候cpu使用量一直维持在60%左右？ 貌似
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一个关于系统空间对问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459429 笔记本安装双系统，win7和ubuntu12.04，今天发现这样一个问题。开机后提示系统空间不足，但查看文件系统属性显示使用5.3G，剩余900多兆，其实这个系统近40G，这是怎么一会事？请大牛指教下哈。 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 pcsoft — 2014-05-10 21:20
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 菜鸟求助，烂笔记本也可以硬件加速吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459430 thinkpad x200 ，ubuntu 14.04 Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz × 2 Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset 2008年的笔记本了，显卡就只是集成显卡，看youtube视频转播之类的时候cpu使用量一直维持在60%左右？ 貌似
<widon> 我有一个程序是在linux x86下跑的，没有源代码，我怎么让他在arm板子上运行啊
<widon> 有办法吗？
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> imtxc: 推荐个luncher
<freeflying> imtxc: android上得
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux x86下运行的程序怎么让它在arm板子上运行啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459432 没有源代码。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2014-05-10 21:50
<jiero> imtxc:  好吧。今天她终于和我说话了。
<jiero> imtxc:  在我家做饭找不到原料，作罢。
<gebjgd> jiero, 谁和你说话了
<jiero> gebjgd: 某个我喜欢的女孩子。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你直了？
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, Leeeee？
<jiero> gebjgd: 不是，不在这里出没
<gebjgd> jiero, 我一直以为你是弯的
<jiero> gebjgd: 你弯了没？
<gebjgd> jiero, 我从来都是直的
<jiero> gebjgd: 我男女都喜欢。
 * gebjgd 吐
<jiero> gebjgd: 吐出你的真照片来给我看
<jiero> gebjgd: 交出照片
<jiero> gebjgd: 今天发现那孩子笑容比我还假
<jiero> 哈哈
 * jiero 摸摸 cherrot
<jiero> onl
<jiero> onlylove: 现在终于正常了。
<jiero> happyaron: 结果我还是不能原谅我自己
<gebjgd> jiero, 好给你撸管？
<jiero> gebjgd: ？？
<jiero> gebjgd: 好吧，我有些事情完全无法理解。。。
<October21> jiero: 进展很快嘛
<jiero> Oc
<chenxiongfei> 世界充满了迷一样的问题
<jiero> Oc  你的nick挺好的。
<October21> 谁的？
<jiero> October21:  OC 像炸弹一样
<October21> why？
<jiero> October21: 我想像到炸弹。
<October21> 是因为有 Oc 吗？
<jiero> October21: 没什么进展，只是从10日不理睬我变到些许理睬的状态。
<October21> jiero: 要主动嘛
<jiero> October21: 应该说什么戏都没了。
<October21> 一直觉得自己不够主动……
<October21> jiero: 别说丧气话
<October21> 事情还没到无法收拾的境地
<jiero> October21: 我仔细的看过她的日志，问过她亲近的朋友，无法争破她的感觉——她是靠感觉而不是思维判断。。。
<October21> jiero: 这很正常嘛
<jiero> October21: 嗯。我在她眼里就是一个可爱的孩子。
<October21> jiero: 知人不易，人不易知。尤其是女生
<jiero> October21: 虽然在我眼里她是孩子。
<October21> jiero: 不是很好么，你可以接近她
<jiero> October21: 对，她不反感我接近她，但是更多，别想。
<October21> jiero: 知人者智，自知者明
<jiero> October21: 应该不会让我抱她 - 不过 :)
<October21> jiero: 你只是年长，怎么觉得别人是小孩子
<October21> jiero: 你太理性了吧？
<jiero> October21:  我倒是希望任何人都是小孩子。
<October21> 这个世界最有趣的是不能人为预测
<October21> jiero: 你是什么呢？神？
<October21> jiero: 这种想法我从胡正那里看到过
<jiero> October21: 我是什么？。。。好吧，其实我和她都属于一种少见的人 - 旁观者。
<jiero> October21: 对参加并不一定积极
<October21> jiero: 我并不样认为
<jiero> October21: 但她大概是因为受伤怕受伤所以旁观。
<October21> 我们都是普通人，没有太大区别
<tcstory> http://imagebin.org/310068
<tcstory> 这个autocomplete 的问题怎么破
<jiero> October21: 。没有太大区别，就像你和任何足球运动员没有区别一样。
<jiero> October21: 你可以在一个范围内放大，也可以在整体范围内缩小。
<October21> jiero: 你很明白啊
<jiero> October21: 。。。
<October21> 人都会保护自己的
<October21> 怕受伤，你就保护她嘛:)
<October21> j
<jiero> October21: 我被拒绝了，她肯定认为我不够资格
<October21> jiero: 你可以成为那个人
<October21> jiero: 你可以努力啊
<jiero> October21: 她需要有感觉的人保护她。简单说，她在做比我更艰难的寻找。
<October21> jiero: 你决定怎么做呢？
<jiero> October21: 我不知道，我不认为努力可以改变什么。
<October21> jiero: 你想开始一段感情的目的是什么呢？
<jiero> October21: 自私
<October21> 我是小白哈
<jiero> October21: 为了自己快乐
<October21> jiero: 这也很正常啊，不是有人说爱情是自私的，因为你只想爱
<jiero> October21: 所以她不会做，她对感情要求很苛刻，所以为了不让我有希望。10天没和我说话。
<October21> jiero: 你是想找人分享你的快乐吗？
<jiero> October21: 我的快乐无法轻易分享，我希望能
<jiero> October21:  看到任何没见过，或者被我遗忘的东西我都能快乐。
<jiero> October21:  全世界都是我的，我想快乐任何可以快乐的都能做到；想承担任何可以悲伤的事情也可以做到。昨天我就发现我心里的黑暗足够直接自杀的威力。
<jiero> October21: 我害怕了
<October22> jiero: 不好意思掉线了
<jiero> October22   我的快乐无法轻易分享，我希望能；看到任何没见过，或者被我遗忘的东西我都能快乐。全世界都是我的，我想快乐任何可以快乐的都能做到；想承担任何可以悲伤的事情也可以做到。昨天我就发现我心里的黑暗足够直接自杀的威力。
<onlylove> October22: 你自己考虑下，如果hold不住就赶紧撤
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 你还在啊。
 * jiero 摸摸 onlylove
<October22> October21: 出生牛犊不怕虎
<onlylove> jiero: 女人什么时候靠思维做决定了，从来都是感觉
<jiero> onlylove:  我也靠感觉决定，但我不是女人
<onlylove> jiero: 我没说靠感觉做决定的就是女人，你要自己对号入座我额没辙
<jiero> onlylove: 我分析大多是事后分析改变以后感觉的可能方向。
<October22> jiero: 你的内心很强大啊
<jiero> onlylove: 结果imtxc都说我爱分析。。。
<October22> jiero: 你看来清楚自己啊
<October22> jiero: 我说过知人者智
<October22> jiero: 不知道你自己怎么想的了
<jiero> October22: 清楚，但不敢想。据说心理学上有一规则，学心理学不能自救
<jiero> October22: 。。。智是啥。。。
<jiero> October22: 到处都用一个字定义，结果定义都不是互相建立的基础。。。
<October22> jiero: 所以他们要找其他的心理师分析
<October22> jiero: 我想说你这么分析自己，那你怎么针对它来处理呢？
<October22> jiero: 任性而为，玩世不恭？
<jiero> October22:  分析哪个？
<October22> jiero: 你自己啊
<jiero> October22: 畏头缩尾  张冠李戴
<jiero> October22:  短句好无聊。。。而且形容的时候都是想到的才说道。
<October22> jiero: 怎么张冠李戴呢？
<October22> 我很好奇
<jiero> October22:  装模作样。。。
<October22> 其实我觉得用短句造句很烦，他的意思本来就丰富
<October22> 我喜欢用成语，初中时老师让我们抄过
<jiero> October22:  咬文嚼字。。。
<October22> jiero: 你在逃避什么吧？
<jiero> October22: 逃避我导致世界灾难
<October22> jiero: 我的爱好有点乱
<jiero> October22: 为什么我不是超人
<October22> jiero: 你在游戏里玩过了吧？
<jiero> October22: 不，我玩游戏都会回避斩瓜切菜类
<October22> jiero: 你不是故意和我开玩笑吧？我怀疑……
<October22> jiero: 此过非彼过
<October22> 玩过和过头
<jiero> 如果我做了哪些事，就会产生哪些推动力
<October22> jiero: 我感觉在上心理学的课
<October22> jiero: 我很无力……
<jiero> October22: 。。。
<October22> 我感觉你在说心理学相关的东西
<jiero> October22: 不是心理学？
<October22> jiero: 你不可能生活在虚拟里，你当然不是超人
<jiero> 看看纠纠的新闻。
<October22> 什么纠纠？
<jiero> October22: 我喜欢的那孩子的昵称
<jiero> 大概就是因为她十分纠结 哈哈
<October22> “啁啾”才好听
<jiero> 事情只要自己能解决都不会去麻烦朋友，有人笑话她越来越女汉子，她笑着说，没有男人，只能把自己当男人使呗！不知道为什么她喜欢上这样简单的生活，尽管有时候寂寞，但是她觉得安心。
<jiero> 她是这样的人。
<October22> jiero: 那明显是外表强大，内心脆弱
<October22> jiero: 我也喜欢一个人，但孤独是还是很无力的
<jiero> October22: 孤独，我不了解。。。
<October22> jiero: 我觉得你有戏
<jiero> October22: 孤独和喜欢真的沾边么？
<jiero> October22: 看起来我最多是她闺蜜。
<jiero> October22: 因为她直接对我说不喜欢我，对她朋友说不喜欢我。
<October22> 可以再发展嘛，想象力再丰富点
<October22> jiero: 这你也信？
<jiero> October22: 。。。
<October22> jiero: 我是不信的
<jiero> October22: 她会对我撒谎么。。。
<October22> jiero: why not？
<jiero> October22: 感觉不会啊。。。
<October22> jiero: 她的意思会这么直接么
<October22> jiero: 你们认识多久了？
<October22> 顶多不置可否
<jiero> October22: 18天 :)
<jiero> October22: 差不多。
<October22> jiero: 你太相信自己了
<October22> 所以她的说法不可信
<jiero> October22: 我相信她不相信我说假话。
<October22> jiero: 你这么了解她了
<jiero> October22: 没有那么了解，但是认为我会说假话的人。通常我会和对方绝交。。。
<jiero> lol
<October22> 你这是自负啊
<jiero> October22: 是啊。。。
<jiero> October22: 所以我足够幼稚
<October22> 你也不要说别人是小孩嘛
<jiero> October22: 你看过 那 10条么
<jiero> October22:  为什么不能？
<jiero> October22:  我极度鄙视 那种“不看看你自己是什么货色？”这种言论。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 产品姐家里有事，现在输入法这边都我在搞。
<jiero> happyaron: 产品姐？
<October22> jiero: 没看过
<jiero> zenNamaste: 话说你没睡啊
<October22> jiero: 你也嫉恶如仇啊
<jiero> October22: 。。。
<October22> jiero: 什么10条
<happyaron> jiero: 咋了
<jiero> happyaron:  这个不是产品组？
<jiero> happyaron:  产品姐 这称呼好怪异
<happyaron> jiero: 产品姐姐？
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。还是很怪
<jiero> 算了
<October22> 姐姐大人
<jiero> October22: 我错了，是20件。
<jiero> October22:  https://medium.com/what-i-learned-today/9fd22ea8ebd7
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 20 Things I Should Have Known at 20 — What I Learned Today — Medium
<jiero> happyaron:  还是在搜狗？
<jiero> android 手机设置成静音了，然后找不到了。
<jiero> 现在失踪状态
<happyaron> jiero: 今天没
<October22> jiero: 为什么突然提这篇blog
<jiero> happyaron: 今天在？我今天买了8斤肉，结果女孩们不给力，才吃了不到4斤。
<happyaron> jiero: 没在搜狗啊。
<October22> jiero: 什么聚会啊？
<jiero> October22: 我的微波炉烤肉实验。
<jiero> October22:  20. Don’t try to “fix” anyone. Instead, look for someone who isn’t broken.
<October22> 很先进吧？
<October22> jiero: 你是在劝诫我吧？
<jiero> happyaron: 我的“今天在？” 问你在哪里呢。
<jiero> October22: 不，我是自嘲
<October22> jiero: 我没能全部理解，英语渣
<happyaron> jiero: 哦，今天开release party去了
<October22> release是指放松吗？
<happyaron> October22: ...
<happyaron> 发布
<October22> happyaron: 所以差嘛
<jiero> happyaron:  什么的？
<October22> 输入法嘛
<jiero> happyaron: 噢。和哪些人一起吃的大餐？
 * jiero 算了。我喜欢吃吃吃才怪。。。。。。。。
<happyaron> October22: 差啥？
<October22> 又犯2了
<jiero> happyaron: 他的英语不好
<October22> happyaron: 我是指自己英语不行
<happyaron> jiero: 简单吃了个饭而已，
<October22> jiero: 那段的后半句是什么意思？
<jiero> 找没坏掉的人。
<October22> Instead, look for someone who isn’t broken.
<jiero> October22 但是对我而言，多数人或多或少坏掉了。
<October22> 谁没坏掉
<jiero> October22 所以。心情会随之坏道
<October22> jiero: 你又进入怪圈了
<jiero> October22 if there is a way.
<jiero> October22 社会都只能用欺骗得到
<jiero> October22 算了，和你说话我都糊涂了。
<jiero> October22 我闪
<jiero> October22  别介意，我一直都糊涂
<October22> jiero: 我们是不完整的，我承认
<October22> 罗姐遁了……
<xuanone> xface 如何美化
<perr> 那种桌面的数量像gnome3一样是动态的。g3起不来。。。
<October22> xuanone: 美化成什么样？
<October22> 模仿OSX？
<xuanone> 好看就行  默认的很难看
<data-cn> xfce绝对可以秒杀其他桌面的
<data-cn> 不相信可以试试Vector Linux
<October22> gtk主题，openbox美化
<October22> data-cn: 比轻量，太多选择了
<perr> 不求美化，求动态桌面数
<October22> perr: 怎么动？
<October22> compiz？
<perr> g3，会自动加桌面的数量的
<October22> 那叫工作区
<October22> 不是桌面
<perr> 嗯嗯嗯
<October22> 很多可以啊
<perr> 哪个还可以
<October22> 我现在用openbox，装上plane，就可以使用多个工作区
<October22> 有面板工具
<perr> 自动加？
<October21> perr: 不好意思掉线了
<perr> ？
<October21> 你指的是动态的增加工作区吧
<October21> gnome2也可以啊
<perr> 恩恩
<perr> 怎么弄
<October21> 设置面板
<October21> perr: 你现在用的是什么？
<perr> g3 fallback吧
<perr> g2是死的不是自动加的。
<October21> 那就是点击左上角吧？
<October21> 面板你应该有设置几个
<perr> 。。。。自然
<October21> 我用cinnamon比较多，还不错
<October21> gtk主题漂亮
<perr> 求动态工作区数。。。。
<perr> 别的都无所谓
<xuanone> 如何在两个屏幕上显示不同工作区
<October21> xuanone: xrandar
<October21> 可能拼错了
<October21> 转战手机了
<October22> Hi！
<xuanone> xrandar 改的是屏幕分辨率
<^k^> October22:点点点.  23:46
<October22> test
<^k^> October22:点点点.  23:46
<October22> 我就是这样弄好的
<xuanone> 我在摸索一下
<October22> 你可以设置两个屏的分辨率
<October22> 设备名不同
<October22> 我是看到awesome的多屏支持后试的，效果不错，可以做到
<October22> Ubuntu也可以，默认是屏幕拼接
<gebjgd> October22, 多屏幕有什麼用
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-60-generic #91-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 19 03:55:18 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 一个有政治自由的国家固然不能说就是天堂，一个无政治自由的国家确是地狱了。--蒋廷黻 
<deem1> 测试
<^k^> deem1:点点点.  06:37
<deem1> =-O
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-11
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 新手求助关于dhcpcd的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459438 Code: #!/bin/bash sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "436" sudo ifconfig wlan0 up sudo dhcpcd wlan0 我需要用shell写一个脚本来实现搜索信号最好的AP，然后自动连接。 我已经实现了找到最好信号的AP，假设找到的essid是436,然后用上面的脚本
<^k^>  ─> 连接。（按照网上的说法应该这样的）（436这个路由是没有设置任何密码的，用系统自带的可以正常连接wifi） 然后就是运行提示 dhcpcd[851 …
<jiero> .
<jiero> 人生。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 从工信部提倡的使用国产操作系统，好像看到了ubuntu的未来了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459439 如题，腾讯什么的应该也会买政府的单吧，，，，，难道这是幼稚还是优质的想法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 onhao — 2014-05-11 9:58
<jiero> 。
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 大神我搞不定了，ubuntu14.04 -amd64 下安装wine1.6 一直提示有未满足的依赖关系 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459441 安装情况如下，小白我真的搞不定，请大家帮忙看看怎么解决 ，谢谢！ hll@hll-pc:~$ sudo apt-get install wine1.6 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖
<^k^>  ─> 关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是 因为系统无法达到您要求的状态造 …
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 大神我搞不定了，ubuntu14.04 -amd64 下安装wine1.6 一直提示有未满足的依赖关系 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459442 安装情况如下，小白我真的搞不定，请大家帮忙看看怎么解决 ，谢谢！ hll@hll-pc:~$ sudo apt-get install wine1.6 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖
<^k^>  ─> 关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是 因为系统无法达到您要求的状态造 …
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • opera已死，有事烧纸 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459443 统计信息: 发表于 由 月下叹逍遥 — 2014-05-11 10:44
 * slucx 我win7和linux双系统，grub安装到了sda，如果重装win7的话是不是还得重装grub才行？
<October21> slucx: 你win装在了sda？
<slucx> sda1
<October21> 如果是这样，grub要重新装
<October21> 简单点就用linux启动盘引导，grub-install
<slucx> 再重装win7，他会覆盖sda的MBR吗？
<slucx> 没光驱，我还得弄两个启动盘，麻烦死
<October21> 会
<October21> 你先装好win吧
<October21> 装好再修复grub
<slucx> 我得用现在的linux做linux启动盘
<slucx> 手上只有一个7.0的debian,不知道里面带不带livecd
<October21> slucx: 我是将grub装到根分区
<slucx> October21: 根分区？
<October21> 所以直接修复mbr即可
<October21> slucx: /啊
<October21> mbr写入的是引导器信息
<October21> win就写如ntldr，linux就写入grub的信息
<slucx> 那为啥grub引导linux win7，grub里引导的win7还有自己的启动项
<October21> slucx: grub可以引导ntldr
<October21> bootload可以引导bootload
<October21> 这并不矛盾
<slucx> 那说明win7自带了ntldr，再装会覆盖这个ntldr还是grub？
<October21> 你装好win后直接去修改mbr也可以
<October21> 那里记录的是引导器信息，不是安装到那里
<October21> bootload还是在硬盘里
<slucx> 装过之后重装grub的话直接grub-install --boot-directory=... /dev/sda
<slucx> 是不是？
<October21> 启动盘修复是最方便的
<slucx> 我做个吧，有两个U盘
<October21> slucx: 你要理解一下启动的顺序
<slucx> October21: 怎么说
<October21> bios找到mbr，再找到ntldr或grub
<October21> 再找到系统
<slucx> 现在是bios->grub->linux os / ntldr
<slucx> 然后ntldr->win7
<October21> 简单的说你可以再win下修改mbr，完成grub
<October21> bios-mbr-grub-linux/(ntldr-win)
<slucx> 按理说win7为啥要覆盖整个mbr,而不是只修改ntldr
<October21> 一般双系统是这样的顺序
<slucx> 是的
<slucx> win7直接把MBR重写了吗？
<October21> slucx: 你的grub也在/，ntldr在C
<October21> win覆盖了mbr，写入了ntldr信息
<October21> slucx: 还没理解
<October21> 你只需在win下改mbr即可
<October21> 将mbr改成grub
<slucx> October21: 不用重装grub？
<slucx> 咋个改法，不太懂
<cfz> 推荐台性价比高的笔记本吧？
<October21> slucx: 你只是mbr信息被重装的win覆盖了，win才不管你有几个系统
<October21> slucx: mbr写入工具
<slucx> mbr写入工具？
<October21> slucx: 一般做启动盘的工具也可以嘛
<slucx> October21: 以前直接ghost的时候不会有这问题
<October21> 它只是写入到u盘
<October21> 你可以写入硬盘嘛
<slucx> October21: 没改过，真心怕两个系统里的东西丢了
<October21> slucx: 你是傻瓜工具，你当然不了解细节
<October21> slucx: 丢个毛线
<October21> 你系统又没格式化
<slucx> October21: 我现在需要做的是啥？装win7，然后修改MBR？
<October21> 用启动盘还是可以进入修复的
<October21> slucx: 那是最直接的
<slucx> 修复咋个修复法？
<slucx> 用linux启动盘然后重装grub到sda？
<October21> 总之你要先搞好win再管linux
<slucx> 我得先知道过程，然后准备工具
<October21> 你要是懂原理，怎么折腾都可以
<slucx> 重装grub的时候也会品MBR
<slucx> 吧？
<October21> 装win，改mbr为grub，进入linux，添加win启动项
<slucx> 其中改MBR为GRUB这步不是很了解
<October21> 或者装win，启动盘进linux，grub install
<October21> slucx: 修改mbr，使grub为bootload
<October21> 这个直接吧
<jiero> October21: 好了。她也加了我微信号码。这样应该不会刻意躲闪我了。
<October21> 改好后就可以开机直接进入grub
<October21> jiero: 加油啊
<jiero> October21: 昨天烤肉导致某人进了医院打针 - 我失败了
<slucx> grub-install的话直接grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda 吗？
<jiero> October21: 作为管理员失职了。。。
<October21> jiero: 科学的道路上总要有点牺牲嘛
<slucx> October21: /mnt/boot是挂载的/boot分区 是不是;
<jiero> October21: 。。。我是女生宿舍管理员 :(
<October21> slucx: sda是你的硬盘，写入到硬盘的mbr
<dukaiguang_> 女生宿舍管理员 LOL
<October21> jiero: 这个工作不错啊
<jiero> oc
<slucx> October21: 真心不会，你给说说下重装grub的命令
<October21> jiero: 羡慕……
<jiero> October21:  骗你的。
<October21> slucx: 那个要启动盘，有点麻烦
<slucx> October21: 我做了个启动盘
<dukaiguang_> grub intall
<October21> jiero: 能与女生接触总是不错的，那像我宅
<dukaiguang_> 我boot分区就是根分区
<October21> slucx: 不管怎样，你先装好win，你的linux只是没被引导，并没坏，数据也是好的
<jiero> October21 。能和女生接触不错？是么。我平时周围都是女的。这种安排是很奇怪的。
<October21> jiero: 你是贾宝玉么
<jiero> October21: 当然不是
<October21> 神似
<jiero> October21: 怎么可能。。。不过被当成弟弟有些像，但是我不会讨好别人。
<October21> slucx: 修一下引导，就OK了，修的方法很多
<jiero> slux 我碰到过噢。直接镜像一下原来的引导区，装，然后覆盖就好了
<October21> slucx: BOOTICE，我用过这个工具，比较傻瓜
<slucx> 先装装试试
<jiero> October21: 对吧。直接镜像引导区。装了windows之后再覆盖回去
<October21> 可以修改引导
<jiero> Grub 以前经常错，我就用 Super Grub Disk。全自动
<jiero> 后来Grub 2了。变另一个了。
<October21> jiero: 可以啊，不过在win下怎么操作呢？
<dukaiguang_> 用安装盘 grub-install 神爽
<jiero> October21: livecd
<October21> jiero: 在linux，什么命令？ dd？
<October21> 可以备份mbr，这个我见过
<October21> 但是没敢操作
<October21> jiero: 直接在win下改也可以嘛
<dukaiguang> 大连下雨一上午了
<dukaiguang> 真郁闷
<dukaiguang> 客户还要去干活，周末啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 从待机状态唤醒后，状态栏里的时间不会立即更新． http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459444 ubuntu 版本：１２．０４ＬＴＳ 从待机状态唤醒后，时间还是待机时的时间，直到下一分钟更新后，时间才显示正常． 想问一下从待机状态唤醒后，执行了哪几个script，怎样在那几
<^k^>  ─> 个script中添加在状态栏更新当前时间的代码． 虽然把状态栏的时间设置为显示到秒是一种方法，但我不想看到时间数字一直在变．． 统 …
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 请问有字体忽然发生变化的情况吗？我的字体由原来（应该是宋体）的变为楷体了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459447 大家好，我用的Linux mint xfce 16，昨天晚上忙装texlive什么的，也装了许多的相关的lang-cjk包，重新启动后发现很多的程序变为楷体了（例如fire
<^k^>  ─> fox,chromium浏览器中的字体，一些应用程序），但是桌面、终端、还有浏览器的tab（标签）的标题字体没有变化，可以参考附图。我的/usr/sh …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 LTS，浏览器打不开网址？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459448 ubuntu12.04 LTS 在终端输入命令ifconfig，显示有公网IP地址。 但是，用浏览器就打不开网址。 为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2014-05-11 12:31
<jiero> zenNamaste:  还在家里呢。有什么好玩的？
<jiero> lainme: 有什么有趣的发生了吗！？
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 我恨 ！
<jiero> 这个符号为啥和 1 重合。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 对了我有 ebay 15% Off 的 voucher ，你用么？
 * jiero 摸摸 maplebeats  麦胚，为啥女人的样子变化能那么大。
<lainme> jiero: 有好多人坐小巴没系安全带被发传票了
<jiero> lainme:  。。。上法院？
<lainme> jiero: 去法院交罚金
<jiero> lainme: 你是幸运的还是不幸的 :D
<lainme> jiero: 自从有次坐公交车最后一排差点被甩出去，我每次都会系的
<jiero> lainme:  公交车都有安全带。。。香港先进啊。
<lainme> jiero: 只有最后一排和第二层第一排这种危险位置会有
<lainme> jiero: 小巴似乎是司机开的快的通常有……
<happyaron> lainme: 最后一排为啥危险呢。。。
<jiero> lainme: 嗯嗯。如果大陆小巴都是坐板凳占据1半位置的就没可能了
<jiero> lainme: 对啊，最后一排会怎么样？
<lainme> happyaron: 前面没有阻挡的东西，旁边也没有手扶的地方。急刹车之类的容易甩出去
<jiero> lainme: 你太轻了。
<happyaron> lainme: I see
<jiero> lainme: 还是你太重了？
<jiero>  :
<jiero> lainme: 最后一排前面没有阻挡的？。你说中心的炮弹座位么？
<lainme> jiero: 是啊
<jiero> lainme: 噢。有些地方那里是不设座位的
<happyaron> 比如袋鼠国？
<jiero> happyaron: 嗯。
<happyaron> 一个比一个高级。
<jiero> happyaron: 有的没有站位
<jiero> happyaron: 因为经常急刹车
<jiero> happyaron: 我会晕车的。
<jiero> lainme:  传票是直接交到手里么？
<happyaron> ...
<lainme> jiero: 大概是邮寄吧
<lainme> 没被罚，不清楚
<jiero> lainme: 噢。还好了。不是直接罚 $200 那么变态
<jiero> lainme happyaron  http://www.sydneytrains.info/travelling_with/conditions_of_travel/fines
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Fines - Sydney Trains
<jiero> lainme happyaron  把脚放在座椅上 $100
<lainme> jiero: 不系安全带的处罚上线是5000港币，不过通常会罚200～400的样子
<jiero> lainme:  起价很低了。
<jiero> lainme: 专门罚钱机构做事挺好的。
<jiero> lainme: 用惩罚的钱来做事 哈  :)\
<jiero> 走了。
<tcstory> 感觉写java 的图形化界面好麻烦啊
<ofan> ....
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 把装了utunbu的U盘插在xp下，如何访问utunbu下的内容？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459449 如题，用u盘做了个utunbu的启动盘，一切都正常，但不知道作为u盘，如何实现两个系统文件的共享？注：情况特殊，两个系统不是同时运行的，只有一个系统在运行。 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 jerryhrj — 2014-05-11 13:23
<microcai> ｈｉ
<microcai> http://microcai.org/2014/05/11/qqwry_dat_download.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: 纯真数据库下载或自动更新实现 - 菜菜博士 - 博士在网络的家
<microcai> ｎｅｗ blog
<microcai> 求围观
<October22> microcai: 那个数据是你弄的吗？
<microcai> October22:  ?
<microcai> October22: 可能么？　我搞的还搞的　那么复杂啊，　直接　gzip 压塑一下给大家下了
<microcai> 还搞加密＞
<microcai> 还搞加密？
<October22> microcai: 我以前用过一个perl脚本，用的是这个ip数据库，它
<October22> 可以手动更新
<perr> 喵，fedora安装中使用BTRFS怎么分不了区呀
<October22> microcai: 你的分析不错
<perr> 整个ssd一个区？？
<perr> October22，fedora用btrfs怎么没方法分区？
<October22> perr: 我不懂:(
<October22> perr: 你可以找wiki看看
<October22> microcai: 那个avbot很吸引人啊
<chenxiongfei> 1
<chenxiongfei> 各位好
<wzssyqa> chenxiongfei: 好
<microcai> October22: ?
<microcai> October22: 你用了>
<microcai> October22: 你用了?
<wzssyqa> microcai: 菜神好
<October22> microcai: 正在看wiki
<October22> microcai: 没开始试
<chenxiongfei> wzssyqa: 各位好
<chenxiongfei> wzssyqa: 你好吗
<wzssyqa> chenxiongfei: 问完这句不是该继续唱歌的么
<microcai> October22:  居然在看wiki
<October22> microcai: 我不知道那是什么东东嘛
<microcai> October22:  wiki 不是我写的哦!!
<October22> microcai: 很不错哦，不愧是菜神
<microcai> October22:  !! 你创造了个新的神!
<October22> 有么？
<chenxiongfei> October22: 最近可好
<microcai> wzssyqa:  摩西>
<microcai> wzssyqa:  摩西?
<wzssyqa> microcai: 达摩西
<October22> 达闻西
<October22> chenxiongfei: not too bad
<October22> 午休去……
<wzssyqa> October22: 下午休？
<microcai> wzssyqa: 人家是新疆的
<microcai> wzssyqa:  现在午休
<wzssyqa> microcai: 年轻好几个小时
<wzssyqa> 周末生活都很丰富啊，没人来扯淡了
<Silence_> 扯淡的都是单身的
<wzssyqa> Silence_: 可不是么
<wzssyqa> Silence_: 问题是单身的现在也不见了
<Silence_> wzssyqa: 例如你，我....
<wzssyqa> Silence_: 真相了
<Silence_> wzssyqa: 以前出现的单身现在不见的，都是基老，配男盆友买丝袜去了
<wzssyqa> Silence_: 多大仇恨啊
<wzssyqa> Silence_: 夺凄之恨哇
<Silence_> wzssyqa: 喷....
<wzssyqa> Silence_: 大老爷们卖什么盟
<Silence_> wzssyqa: 靠
<Silence_> wzssyqa: 话说周末人真的少
<wzssyqa> Silence_: 下句是：老娘当年咋的咋滴？
<Silence_> wzssyqa: 是老夫
<wzssyqa> 不下深水炸弹那么帮人不出来啊
<jiero> wzssyqa: 没问题，我是单身的。
 * jiero 难以脱离单身
 * jiero 几乎没可能脱离哈。
 * jiero 是什么呢。
<jiero> 算了
 * jiero 反正没把单身当回事情。
<yunfan> wzssyqa: hehe
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 喝毛啊
<yunfan> wzssyqa:  毛
<jiero> yunfan: 云帆猫猫
<jiero> October22:  shaun ？什么意思？
<jiero> gebjgd:  还在干嘛？
<gebjgd> jiero, 你猜
<jiero> gebjgd: 换尿布
<slucx> October22: win 已经安装整理完毕
<October22> jiero: my english name
<October22> s
<jiero> October22: 你。。。
<October22> slucx: 可以修复引导了
<slucx> October22: 可以了
<October22> jiero: 怎么啦？
<jiero> October22: 我当时到了课堂才胡乱绉了个不是名字的nick
<jiero> October22: 竟然准备好了。
<October22> jiero: 名字只是符号嘛
<October22> slucx: 双系统弄好了？
<slucx> October22: 好了
<October22> slucx: 怎么做到的呢？
<slucx> October22: 重新装grub
<jiero> October22: 人老的真快，果然2岁会有极大视觉差异
<slucx> lol
<October22> jiero: 何处此言？
<October22> slucx: 用的启动盘？你弄明白mbr的情况没？
<slucx> 差不多
<slucx> 启动盘
<October22> 你要是明白的话，修复起来很容易
<October22> 我的设想是在win下直接修改mbr，写入grub的位置
<October22> microcai: 菜博士？
<microcai> October22:  ?
<October22> 为什么叫avbot？
<microcai> October22: 因为bot 会发 av 种子
<October22> microcai: 太直接了吧
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • matlab中的中文支持 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459451 在ubuntu下安装了matlab，不支持中文显示，按照网上的教程加载了simsun字体，控制页面可以显示中文了，但是从windows那边转过来的程序代码中的中文仍然无法显示，而且在运行程序后生成的图片的坐标轴标
<^k^>  ─> 示也显示乱码，所以可见我的matlab的中文问题仍然没有解决？请问大神这是怎么回事儿？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 petitkang — 2014-05-11 16:10
<jiero>  October22:  av 的意思是 audio video 的意思
<October22> 我看到他们写的bot，直接搜bt
<jiero> October22: 我错了，是 Audio-visual
<October22> 这个更方便
<jiero> 噢。是Audio and video connector 或者 Anti-Virus
<October22> jiero: 都说了是种子，还是av
<jiero> October22: lol
<October22> jiero: 周末没做什么？还在这里混
<jiero> October22: 对啊。我什么都没做。
<jiero> October22: 好了，我可以现在自杀了
<jiero> October22: 拜拜
<jiero> October22: 另外今天母亲节
<October22> jiero: 哦，我还忘了，晚上给家里打个电话
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你有那勇气么？反正我没用
<jiero> wzssyqa: 自杀可以是漫长过程，制定计划早死20年。
<October22> jiero: 那还不如去抽烟
<jiero> October22: 。。。
<wzssyqa> October22: 抽烟也不见得一定早死啊
<October22> 慢性的嘛 :)
<wzssyqa> October22: 抽烟活大年纪的多了去了
<jiero> wzssyqa: 概论论。我爷爷不吸烟也就83去了。我表哥的姥姥93前几年才戒烟
<October22> jiero: 这个世界还有这么多可爱的人，你为什么想kill youself
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我竟然错了，应该是表哥的奶奶，表哥的姥姥也就是我姥姥
<jiero> October22:  为了全世界都变成我可以信赖的人。可爱的人。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 得看怎么个表法
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你姑家的表哥的姥姥，一般来说就是你奶奶了
<microcai> 你爷爷要是抽烟,没准  60 就去了
<microcai> 你表哥的姥姥要是没抽烟, 也许就百岁老人了
<jiero> microcai: 。。。她还是有可能成为百岁老人的。
<slucx> October22: 只是中间弄的很蛋疼，我弄的启动盘是32位的，但是我系统是64位的，执行不了，最后弄了一个64位的启动盘才行
<October22> slucx: 所以直接改mbr嘛
<October22> 我做的启动盘是在u盘上装引导，引导ubuntu的iso镜像
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • linux内核怎么升级？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459452 我想升级到3.14怎么操作？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2014-05-11 16:42
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 批量添加用户问题，请教各位大神 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459453 sudo newusers <users.txt 确定users.txt格式无问题，但是命令执行出错，提示： *** Error in `newusers': free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x0000000002048d60 *** 晕，查了一下，说是内存怎么怎么？到底什么原因，怎么解决？
<^k^>  ─> 求教各位大神 统计信息: 发表于 由 lozi0425 — 2014-05-11 16:51
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/07/Cg-4WFI2oR-IAcE8AADutwcUGn4AALq-QExrDAAAO7P261.jpg 这家伙骑车好有型哟
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • ubuntu 64编译软件用到lib32时的解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459454 安装需要的32位库 $ sudo apt-get install libc6:i386 libgcc1:i386 gcc-4.6-base:i386 libstdc++5:i386 libstdc++6:i386 sudo apt-get install libncurses5:i386 sudo apt-get install g++-multilib 试试看如何啊。本人是使用kitchen遇到这个问
<^k^>  ─> 题的。 做个记号。 统计信息: 发表于 由 masonliu — 2014-05-11 19:01
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459455 装了14.04的ubutu,开机显示[ 20.540113] [drm:intel-pipe-config-compare] *error* mismatch in gmch-phit.lvds border bits (expet 32768,found 0).这是什么问题，如何解决。谢谢大神。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hxh3688 — 2014-05-11 19:11
<leeeee> 哈喽
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 询问ubuntu下如何将电脑上视频文件推送到电视上播放 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459456 windows8下面有个playto，可以通过无线路由器，将同一个路由器下笔记本的视频文件在电视上播放，有点类似手机上的allshare功能。 请问一下ubuntu上有没有这样的功能，笔记本比较老
<^k^>  ─> ，没有HDMI接口，有了这个功能就方便了 先谢过 统计信息: 发表于 由 ademsyou — 2014-05-11 19:55
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 今天的apt-get有点不对劲 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459457 虽然ubuntu用的不是太多，但是apt-get这个命令还是很熟的。 而且前不久（一个来月以前吧），我还用apt-get好好的装了个arm-linux 的cross compiler 今天奇怪的地方在于，我可以apt-get update,虽说那有很多 忽略 命
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统的升级问题和变化问题。谢谢。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459458 我用的是ubuntu14.04 LTS 不需要重新安装系统的情况下，不知要怎么 变为中文衍生版本。 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qzjackie — 2014-05-11 20:39
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 今天的apt-get有点不对劲 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459460 虽然ubuntu用的不是太多，但是apt-get这个命令还是很熟的。 而且前不久（一个来月以前吧），我还用apt-get好好的装了个arm-linux 的cross compiler 今天奇怪的地方在于，我可以apt-get update,虽说那有很多 忽略 命
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 关于CCS，难道这又是一个bug？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459461 我晕，用CCS(compizConfig-Settings)设置了不同工作区自动切换墙纸的功能。结果，放在桌面上的启动程序的快捷图标都看不见。经我验证，是存在的，尽管看不见，鼠标放上去，右键菜单还是可以出来的。这个
<^k^>  ─> 怎么解决？我无语了！注：我系统ubuntu14.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 lozi0425 — 2014-05-11 20:55
 * imtxc 碎觉
<MeaCu1pa> 才发觉我的笔记本连vga口都没
<leeeee> MeaCu1pa：你俩居然在环球港吃饭。。
<caleb-> 这年头本本都没 vga 吧
<onlylove> caleb-: 没dvi我信，没vga？超极本？
<caleb-> vga 接口早被淘汰啦
<onlylove> 拉倒吧，现在有vga也没dvi
<Chrics> 有用Linux做过视频主播的么~
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<wzssyqa> Chrics: 视频主播是什么？
<\q> 現在確實好多都沒有 vga 了，用起來很不方便
 * jiero 现在又再变的冷血了。
<Chrics> wzssyqa: 视频支部
<Chrics> wzssyqa: 想做一个视频直播的服务器...
<Chrics> wzssyqa: 有做过类似的嘛？
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 【求助】能否用Python脚本调用系统的输入法接口来实现软件的中文输入？（用于一个Blender做的游戏中） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459462 正在尝试用Blender来制作有一个小游戏，可以顺利输入英文，但无法输入中文， 我不大会写程序，不知道应该如何调用系统自带的
<^k^>  ─> 输入法用于这个游戏？ 网上查了一下，发现一 片文章，《Linux 平台实现一个输入法需要的接口》 http://hi.baidu.com/widebright/item/08d ... be134b …
<onlylove> jiero: 你又被小姑娘刺激了？
<jiero> onlylove:  我有一点。但是更多的是自己的责任感。
<jiero> onlylove: 对自己是否负责
<jiero> onlylove: 另外，把 cpu 限定到 800Mhz 挺好的。没风扇声音。
<jiero> onlylove: 确实被刺激到了，小姑娘们虚度时间的感觉；刺激到我了。
<onlylove> jiero: 一次性把话说完，别断断续续的
<jiero> onlylove: 我不知道自己能做什么，但是没努力，就没有希望。
<October21> j
<October21> jiero: 又出大事了？
<jiero> October21: 嗯。我发现自己感觉不到榴莲所谓的臭味。
<October21> 水果之王嘛
<jiero> October21: 是么。冰封谷的水果之王大概 -
<October21> 嗯
<October21> 不过我没吃过:(
<jiero> October21: 不过要我选择香味，我真不知道该选哪个。我可能最喜欢绿色香蕉和山东樱桃。
<jiero> October21: 反正都在，都好吃，选个最好实在没有必要。
<October21> 对啊，喜欢什么就吃什么
<October21> jiero: 你为什么用插件上irc？
<jiero> October21:  你希望我用独立的 chatzilla 来 irc？
<October21> 火狐让我的风扇不停地转
<October21> jiero: 我的意思是客户端
<jiero> October21 现在网页装载不完就会有这种情况。网络必须要好。
<October21> 我是既爱又恨
<jiero> October21: 我感觉到我不会是那伶牙俐齿的姑娘喜欢的对象，我不会哄人。
<uiui> 俗话说得好，一富遮百丑
<October21> jiero: 干嘛自卑
<jiero> October21: 此外，我又有太多想知道的想要的。
<jiero> October21: 目的决定路线
<October21> jiero: 知道得越多死得越快哦
<jiero> October21: 我觉得足够自卑，因为小学初中高中时期培养狡辩之类的谈话技巧我都没参与 ;)
<jiero> October21: 当然。我不怕早死
<October21> jiero: 你需要争辩么，你的能力很强大了
<jiero> October21: 本来初一差不多的口齿基础，到初三我就被抛到后面了。
<October21> jiero: 我是开玩笑，我不知道你想知道什么？她的想法？
<October21> jiero: 这个不重要，可以学嘛
<jiero> October21: 逗来逗趣。我不觉得会学会呢。
<jiero> October21:  这是沉积的习惯。
<jiero> October21: 好吧，我又开始研究习惯的养成了。
<vipzrx> 现在有人在笔记本上安装linux吗？
<vipzrx> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_ThinkPad_X200  这个比较全面，可是事arch的，我安装的的变
<^k^> ⇪ t: Lenovo ThinkPad X200 - ArchWiki
<vipzrx> debian
<jiero> vipzrx:  内核一样，基本无差异，除非有 ati/amd显卡
<jiero> vipzrx: 你要什么？
<October21> vipzrx: 你需要描述清楚你的问题？
<vipzrx> 我想在x200上面安装debian
<jiero> vipzrx: 装就行了，不担心。
<vipzrx> 现在就是在debian下面，
<vipzrx> 已经装上了
<jiero> vipzrx: 。。。。。。。。。。
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> October21: 揍他
<vipzrx> 显卡的驱动也不知道是用的是什么
 * jiero 揍 vipzrx
<vipzrx> 开源的，还是闭源的？
 * October21 再揍一下 vipzrx 
<vipzrx> 不好意思，我可能没有表达清除
<jiero> vipzrx: 你说呢，闭源的怎么可能跟linux一起？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 在VM安装了14.04无法连接网络 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459463 求教大神，在VM安装了14.04后无法连接网络。。。。。请教大神啊，望回复，QQ：1600879685 统计信息: 发表于 由 愤怒的小西瓜 — 2014-05-11 22:20
<leeeee> 兔子现在怎么天天感情问题
<vipzrx> non-free里面的东西，是开源的
<jiero> leeeee: 因为兔子时间不多了
<leeeee> 好吧
<October21> leeeee: 他恋爱了呗
<vipzrx> Graphics The graphics card is supported by the xf86-video-intel driver package  from the extra repository. The Xorg server makes use of this  automatically. There's no need for a Xorg configuration file.  # pacman -S xf86-video-intel
<October21> vipzrx: 你读懂英文意思没？
<leeeee> 呵呵 他明明是单相思
<October21> leeeee: 那也算
<vipzrx> 英文我能看懂
<leeeee> == 好吧
<vipzrx> 可是arch的包的名字，在debian下没有
<October21> vipzrx: I卡是开源的
<vipzrx> # pacman -S xf86-video-intel
<vipzrx> 这个在debian下没有
<October21> vipzrx: 包的管理策略不同
<vipzrx> 名字叫的不一样，我找不到在debian叫什么
<October21> vipzrx: 这个重要么？
<October21> vipzrx: 如果是开源的会装上的
<vipzrx> 我需要安装上电源管理，怎么装
<October21> 闭源的要自己装
<October21> vipzrx: 你是什么卡，要做什么？
<vipzrx> 闭源的应该支持好点吧？
<October21> 嗯
<October21> vipzrx: 双显卡用户很吃亏
<vipzrx> 这个怎能搞？ 这是一个比较全全面的安装指导，可是使用的包管理不一样，配置工具也不一样
<vipzrx> 是集成显卡
<October21> vipzrx: I卡你操什么心
<October21> 系统已集成
<October21> vipzrx: 你不需要折腾了
<vipzrx> 控制电源充放电的软件是什么
<October21> 开源驱动会收入到Debian中
<October21> vipzrx: 我不知道
<October21> vipzrx: 你怎么装win，其实装linux也是，只不过闭需要留心硬件支持
<October21> s/闭/你
<jiero> leeeee:  对，今天去那边吃榴莲，她一直和前男友打手机 我觉得很厉害，据说她说和这个男友分手之后她就不怎么接触男人了。
<vipzrx> 而且在win7下我的风扇只有热的时候，才会转。现在我的风扇一直在转
<leeeee> 还能和前男友打手机？ 我前男友手机号都删了
<vipzrx> 我开着空调，笔记本也不热
<October21> vipzrx: 你没独立显卡？
<vipzrx> 没有
<jiero> leeeee: 哈，她和他认识超10年了
<leeeee> jiero：无法和前男友做朋友
<leeeee> == 好吧
<October21> vipzrx: 那问题不在显卡
<October21> vipzrx: 你可能需要一个电源管理
<vipzrx> 恩
<October21> vipzrx: 我推荐tlp，你google一下
<October21> 我是用的这个tlp
<October21> vipzrx: 另外你可以开启内核的一个参数省电（针对intel）
<October21> vipzrx: 具体你搜索一下，我现在在win下写论文，不方便
<vipzrx> 好的
<jiero> leeeee: 还很欢快的打手机呢 .  我还以为是和她妈妈打电话 . 然后我才意识到她口齿如此伶俐lol 以前都没注意到。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于ubuntu14.04挂起后无法恢复问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459465 硬盘安装ubuntu14.04，挂起后恢复时停在登录界面，可操作鼠标但是无法填写登录框密码。 然后没多久就死机了，出现好几次了，求解？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 triplec — 2014-05-11 22:40
<jiero> 以往都是适应我慢慢说话么。。。
<leeeee> 呵呵 好吧 挺好的呀
<leeeee> 现在兔子是情人眼里出西施
<jiero> leeeee: 是么。
<jiero> leeeee:  未知和时间同样
<jiero> leeeee: 反正没啥机会了。
<October21> vipzrx: 加载i915内核模块， i915.i915_enable_rc6=1  i915.lvds_downclock=1  i915.i915_enable_fbc=1
<leeeee> ==
<vipzrx> 恩
<jiero> ... your horizons are expanding. Ever since you in love.
<October21> vipzrx: 具体你google一下，这个添加到grub参数里
<vipzrx> 好
<jiero> The Real World weight outcome over input and achieve balance via depreciating the old stuff for new stuff.
<vipzrx> 你的邮箱是什么？
<October21> vipzrx: http://cruelfox.blog.163.com/blog/static/176688303201281422133240/
<jiero> 当想到线圈本和夹子本两种本子各自优势的时候，总想：2个都有最好了，结果回想过往，确实有种线圈本可以把线圈打开，再排列哈。
<^k^> ⇪ t: Intel新平台运行Linux省电要点 - cruelfox的日志 - 网易博客
<October21> vipzrx: 可以参考一下
<vipzrx> 恩
<jiero> leeeee: 不过不理踩我，应该还是的。我确实不是她什么重要朋友。
<leeeee> 你怎么现在变得这样了。。
<October21> vipzrx: 你要我的邮箱？
<vipzrx> 恩
<jiero> leeeee: 哈哈。 好的我在看很多书
<jiero> leeeee: 心情平静了，无数观点，可能性又出现在本子上。
<jiero>  leeeee  我还欠 imtxc 一条小蛇
<leeeee> == 你养蛇？
<jiero> leeeee: 不是，那是 imtxc 要一个头像，让我画
<gadmyth`> /name-
<gadmyth`> 打错了
<vipzrx> 你给我的链接里面的整机功耗事用软件测的吗？
<October21> 我觉得是用万用表测的实机
<October21> 测电流
<October21> 之类
<leeeee> 你会画画？
<jiero> leeeee: 小东西可能可以，抄袭可能可以。
<jiero> leeeee: 我不能说会，因为我不怎么练习，没正规学过
<leeeee> 那你给我画个马
<jiero> leeeee: 马似乎好画些。
<leeeee> 那你画好给我
<jiero> leeeee: 然后我开始搜索网上教画马的步骤和视频
<jiero> leeeee:  I Learn Things Quick.
<leeeee> 嗯 好的
<jiero> leeeee:  算了，好难看
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> leeeee: 无限期拖延
<leeeee> 骗纸
<jiero> leeeee: 没骗你， http://imagebin.org/310229 多丑啊
<jiero> leeeee: 所以算了。
<leeeee> 卡通
<jiero> leeeee: 骗孩纸
<October21> jiero: 像小毛驴
<jiero> October21: 好吧。
<October21> 耳朵拉长些
<jiero> October21: 马耳朵短。孩子
<leeeee> 。。
<October21> jiero: 我希望你拉长些，好玩
<jiero> leeeee: 你是属马的？
<jiero> October21: 噢。
<jiero> leeeee October21 我属于完全忽视老朋友的类型，认为没联系就算了。
<jiero> 喜新厌旧
<October21> jiero: 那是人之常情
<leeeee> 我不是诶 我比较念旧
<leeeee> 但是旧情人就算了
<leeeee> 朋友和同学都是以前的好
<caleb-> 网络这么方便，久不联络的朋友自然就疏远了吧
<jiero> 联系了才能保持
<jiero> 1个月定理
<jiero> 超过一个月不联系，都可以当新朋友了
<jiero> leeeee: 我没有过情人，无法想像。
<October21> 我是到一个新环境就去适应一个
<leeeee> == 你曲解我意思干嘛
<October21> jiero: 什么情人？
<jiero> leeeee: 想要联系，又不想要联系？不懂
<jiero> October21: 我没有过，情人是什么
<October21> 恋人也算吧？
<leeeee> 不是啊 我说的就是恋人
<leeeee> 而已
<jiero> October21: 我没有恋人。
<leeeee> 什么啊
<caleb-> October21: 一个地方一个情人？
<jiero> caleb-: 多好
<leeeee> 噗
<leeeee> 哈哈哈
<leeeee> 笑死
 * jiero 还希望情人遍天下
<October21> caleb-: 没有拍拖过
<jiero> leeeee: 羡慕你噢。我苦笑好多天了。
<leeeee> 羡慕我干什么
<jiero> leeeee: 我能很容易的笑着哭
<leeeee> 你以为谈恋爱是个什么好事么
<leeeee> 我被渣男坑死了
<October21> leeeee: 有人爱，不是一件幸福的事吗？
<jiero> October21: 我不知道，我总觉的我一直有人爱
<leeeee> 呵呵 爱有很多种
<leeeee> 当别人爱你变成束缚时
<leeeee> 你就知道有多不幸福了
<jiero> leeeee: 一直以来爱就是束缚
<leeeee> 我跟你说的意思不一样
<leeeee> 被爱是一种幸福
<leeeee> 但是也是相对而言
<jiero> 幸福是一种回忆的时候能想到的快乐。
<jiero> 只要你能无视悲伤，你就幸福了
<jiero> 不过那算啥。
<leeeee> 你们怎么都没谈过恋爱啊
<leeeee> 奇怪
<onlylove> leeeee: 不要以你的观点来推测这个频道里面任何一个人
<jiero> leeeee: 因为我怕受伤。
<jiero> leeeee: 我以前最怕交朋友的原因是不想失去
<jiero> 尽管，我可以自己一个
<jiero> onlylove: 你怎么还在？
<leeeee> 我没有推测啊。。
<jiero> 来来去去，淅淅沥沥
<leeeee> 只是大学里谈恋爱很普遍啊。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 哦，也许吧
<onlylove> leeeee: 如果你遇到那种男女比例失调的专业就不那么想了
<leeeee> 不是啊 那你们不是都工作了么
<leeeee> 同事什么的没有合适的？
<onlylove> leeeee: 如果同事里面依旧失调呢
<jiero> leeeee: 呵呵。我是女生宿舍管理员。可以这么说吧。
<leeeee> 也就是说 你周围没有女生你就不恋爱了？
<leeeee> 我的天。。。
<jiero> leeeee: 可能吧。
<jiero> leeeee: 恋爱目的是什么，触发因素是什么？
<leeeee> 也是
<onlylove> leeeee: 不是不谈，是没时间没机会
<leeeee> 联谊啊平时
<onlylove> leeeee: 每天忙得头晕
<onlylove> leeeee: 你看下adam和zenNamate啥的，每天和代码打交道的，没时间和妹子聊天
<onlylove> leeeee: 再看imtxc，每天8点下班
<onlylove> leeeee: 当然，要是有心谈肯定会抽时间啥的，但是不一定能遇到合适的，然后就耽搁了
<onlylove> leeeee: 记得晚上早点睡，对皮肤好
<leeeee> 养刺猬那个不是有妹纸么
<onlylove> leeeee: 异地
<onlylove> leeeee: 自己想
<leeeee> 异地也是有妹纸啊
<onlylove> 算了，不和你说那些了，有些事，不一样的人，不一样的处理方式，不一样的结果，仅此而已
<onlylove> 睡觉去
<leeeee> ==
<October22> leeeee: 还不休息？
<jiero> leeeee: 累了的，不想要的，有自己目的的，很可能40都没有妹子，我被说过至少35岁之后才会结婚。
<jiero> leeeee: 我不会让别人对我有所期待。
<October22> 睡觉…
<leeeee> October22：晚安
<leeeee> jiero：真麻烦
<jiero> leeeee: 晚安。
<jiero> leeeee: 我错了。我会变回铁石心肠的人。
<jiero> I‘ll do everything at full speed.
<piggybox> ofan: 面试如何啊
<ofan> piggybox: 还没面呢，明天去
<piggybox> ofan: best luck
<ofan> piggybox: thanks!
<ofan> 找了个twitter内推，再试下
<xxxddd> 大家好！
<^k^> xxxddd:点点点.  07:03
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-04
<taozhijiang> 大家好
<^k^> taozhijiang:点点点.  09:39
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • lightdm 登陆总是提示密码错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469967 我的firefox搜索栏和地址栏只要选中就直接删除了,十分不便.有人说是和ibus 冲突导致的,我试了一下,确实是这样的. 我参考 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468757 关闭 dm 重装ibus后重启，竟然发现 我
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 关于利用fseek,ftell计算文件大小遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469969 获取文件大小的代码如下： Code: int getfilesize(FILE *file_HDL) {    int fileSize = 0;    int ret_code;    if(!file_HDL)    {       error("file handle is null!");       return -1;    }    ret_code = fseek(
<^k^>  ─> file_HDL,0,SEEK_END);    if(-1 == ret_code)    {       perror("fseek");       return 0;    }    fileS …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ThinkPad E450C上用ubuntu 12.04 网络非常不稳定 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469970 以下是lspci -v的04内容 04:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device b723 Subsystem: Lenovo Device b736 Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 62 I/O ports at 4000 [size=256] Memory at e0600000
<^k^>  ─> (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K] Capabilities: <access denied> Kernel driver in use: rtl8723be Kernel modules: r …
<EO22> O0XX|Qiong: http://toutiao.com/a4293052751/?tt_from=sina&app=news_article&iid=2709293945
<^k^> EO22: ⇪ 樱桃要哭了，小米也造机械键盘 - 头条网 TouTiao.com 你关心的，才是头条！
<O0XX|Qiong> EO22: http://www.post.japanpost.jp/int/index_cn.html
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 国际邮件 - 日本邮件
<O0XX|Qiong> EO22: EMS（即“Express Mail Service”），邮政特快专递服务。它是由万国邮联管理下的国际邮件快递服务，是中国邮政提供的一种快递服务。
<sec> topic
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: ping
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: ping
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 系统启动黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469977 新安装的ubutnu系统，第二次开机启动就黑屏了，在出现ubuntu图标下面的点每次走两格后就黑屏。。。不想再重装了。。。求大神帮忙~~ 百度了一下，发现我的电脑里没有所说的/etc/X11/xorg.conf这个文件，只有/etc/X11/xorg
<^k^>  ─> .conf.failsafe文件。 zz: shadowz — 2015-05-04 10:34
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: pong cc onlylove 
<BuMangHuo> YouCompleteMe 这个插件大的好夸张
<EO22> BuMangHuo: 是啊.
<EO22> BuMangHuo: 你想要补全啥啊?
<EO22> O0XX|Qiong: http://www.zhihu.com/question/21683232
<^k^> EO22: ⇪ 为什么 AMD 被称为农企？这背后有哪些有趣的故事？ - 电脑硬件 - 知乎
<BuMangHuo> EO22: 能补的都补上
<BuMangHuo> EO22: 不来 telegram 么
<BuMangHuo> EO22: 我用 imessage 邀请你了
<EO22> BuMangHuo: 不来..
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 你拒绝icmp了么
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 没有啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 斩斩
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 那咋ping不动
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 怎么听着想四川话的铲铲
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 不吉岛啊
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 你openwrt的代码是从github上搞的？
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 没事，我这边经常丢消息，这渣网
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 他们网站有啊
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 诶？不是二进制么
<archl> BuMangHuo,  四川话？
<archl> BuMangHuo, 不喜欢搭理比我笨的女人是不是一个问题。
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 我记得他们网站上都是二进制
<onlylove__> archl: 人比你聪明着呢，故意装笨，让你有点优越感
<archl> onlylove__,  哦，那也无视。讨厌隐藏敌人
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 我问的是源代码，不是二进制文件，这边明显二进制的 http://downloads.openwrt.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: OpenWrt Downloads
 * archl 收到了联想的新电池 2015.1 出厂的，换掉了我 2010.8 的老电池。嗯嗯。续航会提升吧。
<archl> onlylove__, 哦。终于。在股市上收益了 ￥1000。。。可怜￥15000 资本，每天花10分钟。一个月 ￥1000
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 有源码和编译环境下载的
 * onlylove__ 拜敢玩股票的 archl
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 没找到
<archl> onlylove__, 钱不过是数字。
 * archl 只崇拜智慧。
 * archl 拜拜 lainme 
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 看看，什么叫土豪 “钱不过是数字”
<onlylove__> archl: 靠，你给我点数字吧
<archl> onlylove__, 抱歉，那不是我的钱。赚到了，但和我帐号无关。
<archl> onlylove__, 所以对我来说也是数字啊
<onlylove__> archl: 别那么小气
<archl> onlylove__, 来，对账一下，看看你比我富有多少
<archl> onlylove__, 把钱给你有好处么~
<onlylove__> archl: 对毛帐，我现在等发工资呢
<onlylove__> archl: 再不发我要上街要饭了
<archl> onlylove__, 你消耗的不慢呀
<onlylove__> archl: 对你来说是数字，反正无所谓，给我点呗
<archl> onlylove__,  :) 补给
<archl> onlylove__, 不给
<onlylove__> archl: 越有钱，越不肯放松，越不肯放松，越有钱
<archl> onlylove__,  额。你在说谁呢。
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 我看有 imagebuilder sdk toolchain
<archl> onlylove__, 好像之前有一直没动的 200元，一直刷信用卡
<archl> onlylove__, 联通涨疯了。刚刚我还是亏 5%，现在盈利 4%了。。。。
<onlylove__> archl: 不是不是你的钱么，是你的，给我，不是你的，别在我面前炫耀
<archl> onlylove__, 提示你可以去买啊。我都没开户
<archl> onlylove__, 在这里信用卡额度最低的就是我了 -
<onlylove__> archl: 你当我傻啊，我又不是没见过炒股赔钱的，我有亲戚差点卖房子
<onlylove__> archl: 还TM开户
<onlylove__> archl: 恶心人没你这么恶心的
<archl> onlylove__, 你觉得你自己有那么笨么
<onlylove__> archl: 滚
<archl> onlylove__,  好吧，你自己承认。。。
<onlylove__> archl: 股票这东西，和智商没关系
<archl> onlylove__, 和智力有点关系
<onlylove__> archl: 淹死的都是会水的
<onlylove__> archl: 电死的都是电工
<onlylove__> archl: 不想在股市倾家荡产，就远离股票
<archl> onlylove__,  其实和智商有关系的也就智力了。。。
<onlylove__> archl: 还记得当年大盘崩盘多少人跳楼，那些人都没智商么？
<onlylove__> archl: 牛顿，智商够高吧？
<archl> onlylove__, 瞬间抛的人就活了吧。
<onlylove__> archl: 不一样在股市里面赔钱？
<archl> onlylove__, 牛顿是谁。。。
<onlylove__> archl: 瞬间抛？高频交易？
<EO22> onlylove__: +1
<onlylove__> archl: 牛顿是谁都不知道还和我扯智商，呵呵
<archl> onlylove__, 谁和你扯智商了？
 * EO22 远离股票啊!
<archl> onlylove__, 我意识里聪明不聪明和智商关系不太大
<onlylove__> archl: 牛顿是谁？就是寻找上帝第一动力的那货 http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=Y-AXicjR9k6q1Q-0p82zK5l0NzY4gO_c8sxuZC8QoMOJPG5M5HKyEl8YBMqT6aNblsyyKVFJqBsVaafRTRa10pzYgYhJJaPCLB8N81o-PFDwRofIUUax7OZnQnQXbxwf-BwNYXOuPo7WwNaeuJ6AG_
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 艾萨克·牛顿_百度百科
 * O0XX|Qiong kun
<archl> onlylove不说了。。。几百年前的我都不想用。
<onlylove> archl: 别TM和我扯聪明问题
<archl> onlylove, 涨到了 6% 。。。啊啊。难道我持股的都要涨停了。。。
<onlylove> archl: 不会玩股票就滚粗
<archl> onlylove, 不想会玩任何东西。。。全都是无聊的规则。
<archl> onlylove, 昨天随意写的垃圾学英语文好评数瞬间超越我费心费神写的创造性研究总和。。。
<archl> onlylove, 我对人类更失望了。
 * EO22 我记得索泰这个牌子还不错是吧, 没记错吧?
<onlylove> EO22: 没错
<EO22> onlylove: 昂. 
<onlylove> archl: 你根本不知道为什么
<archl> onlylove,  shit empathy
<onlylove> archl: 鱼唇的地球人，拉低山东人的智商
<archl> onlylove, ... 我智商本来就不高。。。
<onlylove> archl: 不及格的学生教刚及格的学生怎么考90分，这就是你教我玩股票？
<archl> onlylove, 。。。我错了。你是笨蛋。
<onlylove> archl: 你连笨蛋都不如，不是么
<archl> onlylove, 我不参与比较。
<onlylove> archl: 你连资格都没有，原来如此
<archl> onlylove, 对，我就是为了消除一切 “资格”活着。
<onlylove> archl: 那你为什么要把我纳入比较？你有什么资格
<onlylove> archl: 你当你谁啊
<archl> onlylove, 我说你是笨蛋，是我的看法。不需要资格。
<onlylove> archl: 我承认我是很笨，但是至少比你聪明
<onlylove> archl: 比笨蛋还笨的人没资格说别人是笨蛋
<archl> onlylove,  。。。还在谈资格。。。
<archl> 笨蛋
 * O0XX|Qiong 对对对
<yunfan> 你们两个好有精力 
<archl> yunfan, 欺负一下 onlylove 多好玩
<onlylove> yunfan: 遇见逗比了，智商被拉低了，忘了那个不能和傻子吵架的事情了
<yunfan> 不过难得看两个男人撕逼  你们继续 
<onlylove> yunfan: archl不是男人，谢谢
<yunfan> 我去拿瓜子
<archl> yunfan, 为啥中国人还是那么热衷需要精力处理的食物？
<yunfan> 哦 
<archl> yunfan, 不拿些罗汉豆？
<onlylove__> yunfan: 你有弄openwrt不
<onlylove__> happyaron: ping cc wzssyqa
<onlylove__> 靠，这俩DD真难找
<^k^> 新 华南校区 • Ubuntu开发者创新大赛线下培训 - 征集活动学校 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469981 Ubuntu开发者创新大赛由Canonical与中国移动联合举办，面向开发者公开征集优秀适配Ubuntu操作系统的Scope、应用等作品，旨在联袂打造国内Ubuntu生态新系统、助力TD 产业蓬勃发展。 为了能让
<^k^> 新 西北校区 • Ubuntu开发者创新大赛线下培训 - 征集活动学校 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469982 Ubuntu开发者创新大赛由Canonical与中国移动联合举办，面向开发者公开征集优秀适配Ubuntu操作系统的Scope、应用等作品，旨在联袂打造国内Ubuntu生态新系统、助力TD 产业蓬勃发展。 为了能让
<EO22> yunfan: http://www.woot.com/offers/hp-elitedesk-800-intel-core-i3-mini-desktop?utm_campaign=Commission+Junction+-+10860750&utm_source=Commission+Junction+Publisher+-+5411495&utm_medium=affiliate+-+Woot+Plus+Feed   这个值不值?
<^k^> 新 华北校区 • Ubuntu开发者创新大赛线下培训 - 征集活动学校 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469983 Ubuntu开发者创新大赛由Canonical与中国移动联合举办，面向开发者公开征集优秀适配Ubuntu操作系统的Scope、应用等作品，旨在联袂打造国内Ubuntu生态新系统、助力TD 产业蓬勃发展。 为了能让
<O0XX|Qiong> EO22:不错, 买买买
<EO22> O0XX|Qiong: ...
<O0XX|Qiong> EO22: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SD9ISIQ/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d20_i4?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-2&pf_rd_r=0YJYTGYP0SBZYVTYRFFW&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2079342162&pf_rd_i=desktop
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ Amazon.com: Intel NUC NUC5i5RYK with Intel Core™ i5 Processor: Computers & Accessories pp: $477.95
<EO22> O0XX|Qiong: è´µ.
<O0XX|Qiong> EO22: 别逗
<EO22> O0XX|Qiong: 477.95...
<EO22> O0XX|Qiong: 比我那个贵了100+刀
<O0XX|Qiong> EO22: 这个壕
<EO22> O0XX|Qiong: 台式机的i3, 跟笔记本的i5一个水平了吧?
<EO22> O0XX|Qiong: 显卡又都是4400, 没必要啊
<O0XX|Qiong> EO22: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX|Qiong> EO22: 今天是不是还有假?
<EO22> O0XX|Qiong: 对啊噜
<EO22> O0XX|Qiong: 该下班了啊
<BuMangHuo> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43925 这么严重呢？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 前高盛程序员再次被定罪偷窃高频交易代码
<EO22> O0XX|Qiong: http://item.jd.com/1432602290.html#comment
<^k^> EO22: ⇪ 新锐 索泰ZBOX-ID91 i3-4130T双核 迷你主机DIY电脑整机组装兼容机准系统 黑色 准系统【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东 pp: 1958.00
<onlylove__> O0XX|Qiong: 你们居然还有假期
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove__: 我年轻啊
<EO22> onlylove_: 青年节啊
<onlylove__> EO22: 我司不放，就算实习生也不放
<EO22> onlylove_: 我才24, 青年节随便过啊
<EO22> onlylove__: 你们老板不人道啊
<social_loser> 请问有关linux 系统架构的官方文档在哪里呢
<EO22> onlylove__: 天啦噜, 夭寿啦, 青年节竟然不放假, 苦死惹
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
<yunfan> onlylove__: 最近这几年不弄了 
<BuMangHuo> 年轻，任性
<EO22> social_loser: 没有官方文档. 去看lfs的文档吧
<social_loser> 谢谢回复，我的意思是，最近经常遇到 unmet dependencies 的问题，这类问题有没有一个系统化的解决方案呢
<yunfan> EO22: 看起来还行啊 尤其是那个cpu是带T而不是M的  不过你最好问问别人风扇转起来声音大不大
<onlylove> 土豪荣去火星了？
<EO22> social_loser: 这跟你刚才问题, 完全没关系...
<onlylove> yunfan: nuc的话，土豪马好像有个
<EO22> yunfan: 昂, 我觉得也行. 
<social_loser> 是么。。。
<social_loser> 那我该看什么东西呢
<yunfan>  EO22 那个硬盘描述把我吓一跳呢  1T solid state
<yunfan> 结果后面来了个 hybird
<EO22> yunfan: 混合硬盘嘛~ 我一看到, 就猜到了
<EO22> yunfan: 不然这个价格太良心了
<social_loser> 遇到好多unmet dependences , 到现在从没解决过一个。
<social_loser> 想知道如何自己分析解决这种问题
<EO22> social_loser: 第一方法: google
<social_loser> 我google 了，ask ubuntu 了， 都不行。
<social_loser> 并且有的时候单一问题，有答案会让你换个包来绕过去，奇怪的是我用的都是官方源，官方源的包与包之间竟然冲突了没有解决办法，实在太邪门。
<social_loser> 与其一个个的试，这个事件成本就不如自己分析解决了， 还快一些
<social_loser> 所以想知道unmet dependencies 的产生机制和一半原则。
<social_loser> 一般原则
<O0XX|Qiong> EO22: http://www.panoramio.com/map/#lt=40.057583&ln=116.345383&z=1&k=2&a=1&tab=1&pl=all
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ Panoramio - Photos of the World
<EO22> O0XX|Qiong: 完全没问题啊. 
<Hydracx> 不好意思，跑个题，freenode的irc服务器你们IRC客户端连得上吗
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 笔记本摔了下，BIOS能认出硬盘，WINPE下认不出，硬盘废了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469984 在运行win7系统时摔了下，两个系统都进不去了，在BIOS里可以看到硬盘，但在WINPE下找不到。在UBUNTU非安装体验模式下也找不到。 请问，我这硬盘是废了吗？ 之前装的是
<^k^>  ─> WIN7+UBUNTU，都是硬盘安装，gurb引导。 现在gurb引导时有时候提示找不到硬盘，有时候是re …
<EO22> Hydracx: 能啊, 连不上如何在这个频道里出现?
<EO22> Hydracx: 我能, 端口是8001
<EO22> Hydracx: 别再继续私聊发了. 每次发都弹窗
<Hydracx> EO22: 好的 ，我 试试看 改 下 8001端口 
<O0XX|Qiong> EO22: panic: interface conversion: interface is nil, not *net.TCPConn
<O0XX|Qiong>  
<Hydracx> EO22: 好了 ，改了端口连 上去 了 ，多谢 了
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 你今天打球么? 我可能去不了
<HydraTHC> 现在还有其他人气比较火的中文irc频道吗
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: O0XX|Qiong 你俩没放假?
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 只有半天假啊
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 打球么?
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 我本来带着球拍 不过可能打不了, 昨天深蹲, 今天运动困难
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 我也可能打不了, 以为今天周二 安排了别的事情 时间太紧张 =,=
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 我以为放671
<QiongMangHuo> 原来是567
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 还等着你来修memleak的bug呢.
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 现在我们组没人搞得定了啊
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 上海那边再重现哦
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 他们不给小夏
<EO22> 消息啊
<O0XX|Qiong> EO22: 菊苣
<EO22> O0XX|Qiong: ... ...
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 巨菊苣
<QiongMangHuo> 昂
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 尼码
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 你不打球了那我也不去了, 别人我都打不过
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你这强行插入对话啊
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 尼码
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 不知道, 反正就看到你 昂 了
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 上次还不是输给我, 口亨
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 哪次???
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 了一局 一共单打两局
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 我最近不是一直赢你?????????
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 上次的第一局
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 毛, 是我连赢两局好伐
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 你记错啦噜
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 卧槽 不要脸啊
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 卧槽, 你篡改数据啊
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 办公室没有女生的感觉太好了, 想说啥说啥
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 赛高
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 我是想着你去就够四个人了, 结果你不去, 那我要去?
 * QiongMangHuo sigh, 时间还是够呛
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 你去的话, 我到是可以考虑去...
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 尼码 走走走, 专治不服
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: èµ°èµ°èµ°
 * O0XX|Qiong 夭寿啦, 约炮啦
<HydraTHC> O0XX|Qiong: 朋友，闽南的吗？
<O0XX|Qiong> EO22: 吃饭去?
<HydraTHC__> .
<EO22> 这个频道谁是sa啊, 问个ssh的权限问题
<jackness> 现在都没有管理员了吗？
<Hydra-THC> 估计吃饱了睡午觉了
<jackness> 额。。。
<jackness> 谁对vpn懂的 我怎么vpn连接老是出错啊
<EO22> O0XX|Qiong: 好像是有. 
<O0XX|Qiong> EO22: 没有
<Hydra-THC> 什么错误，google先找找看答案
<EO22> O0XX|Qiong: 我刚去看温度计, 丫从27.4 -> 27.3蹦了一下. 
<jackness> 你们都没有人翻墙吗？
<jackness> 800错误啊
<jackness> 也没看到什么好的解释
<Hydra-THC> 有啊，但我用ss
<jackness> ss是什么啊
<jackness> 不翻墙根本上不了google
<Hydra-THC> VPN全局的，感觉不方便
<Hydra-THC> shadowsocks
<jackness> 你有shadowsocks的教程吗？
<Hydra-THC> 现在用openshift的ssh通道也可以
<jackness> 我也试试看啊
<Hydra-THC> 网上一大把，搜一下
<EO22> Hydra-THC: openshit有快的服务器吗? 感觉都是EC2, 很慢.
<Hydra-THC> 关键是要有稳定的服务器可以用
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 或者说, 有日本节点吗?
<Hydra-THC> EO22 好像都是EC2美国节点
<Hydra-THC> 凑合用了
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 哦, 那就没意思了
<jackness> 我买了个digital ocean的服务器架设了vpn但是不稳定
<jackness> 老是有各种错误
<Hydra-THC> EO22 就应急用一下
<Hydra-THC> jackness DO的VPN可以自己架SS服务器吧
<jackness> 我不知道啊 我英文不好
<Hydra-THC> jackness 不好意思，VPN看成VPS
<jackness> 我不懂啊
<Hydra-THC> jackness 问谷歌
<Hydra-THC> jackness VPN 800错误好像是账号验证问题
<jackness> 我现在只能问百度 谷歌上不了
<jackness> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Vps
<jackness> 这个教程我做了
<Hydra-THC> jackness 没有备用的翻墙手段吗
<jackness> 但是只有pptp是成功的
<jackness> 我只有vpn我是windows7系统
<Hydra-THC> jackness 你买的是VPS自己架VPN是吗？
<jackness> 是的
<Hydra-THC> jackness 查查能不能搞shadowsocks
<Hydra-THC> VPN总感觉不是那么方面
<Hydra-THC> 方便
<EO22> jack77213: vps的话 推荐你试试 https://github.com/hamo/fwall/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: hamo/fwall · GitHub
<EO22> jackness: https://github.com/hamo/fwall/   <-  如果你有vps的话, 用这个
<EO22> 卧槽, 需要五个字母才能区分你俩... 赶紧改名字去!
<Hydra-THC> EO22 fwall是哪种黑科技？ 以前没听过
<jackness> 让他改吧 我的英文名字2005年我就开始用了
<EO22> Hydra-THC: fwall是这个频道里的一个牛牛写的. 
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 好处在于, 出现任何问题, 立刻可以找到作者, 跟他探讨.
<Hydra-THC> EO22 翻墙速度如何？需要VPS的？
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 需要vps, 或者任何一个能跑binary文件的云服务, 比如openshit.
<jackness> openshit都没听过
<EO22> Hydra-THC: Golang写的, 但是其实速度还是取决于你的网速...
<Hydra-THC> EO22 openshif免费3个gear跑这个可能不太理想
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 那就自己买vps咯. 日本的vps一个月才不到30块钱. 
<Hydra-THC> EO22 有一年60块的VPS
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 我买的日本的vps, 在家我能跑满20M光纤. 
<Hydra-THC> jackness 你的VPS多少钱一年？
<jackness> 哪个品牌的啊
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 看youtube的4K视频, 刚开始看没多久就全部缓冲完了
<yunfan> EO22: 不会是linode把
<jackness> 我的是5美金一个月
<Hydra-THC> EO22 哪家的VPS这么高速？ 
<EO22> yunfan: 不是.
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 日本的多数都这么快啊
<yunfan> EO22: 哪家 给我个地址ping下 或者给个http下载试试 
<Hydra-THC> EO22 哪家
<yunfan> EO22: 我怀疑这跟你的线路有关系 我是南方电信 
<Hydra-THC> 我也是南电信
<EO22> yunfan: 地址发给你了
<yunfan> 恩 
<jackness> 我是南方移动
<Hydra-THC> 20M光纤
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 我家是北京电信 20Mb光纤. 
<jackness> 10mb光纤
<jackness> 差远了
<jackness> 不如电信的号
<Hydra-THC> EO22 能也发个给我吗
<jackness> 好
<yunfan> 稳定在 90-100ms  EO22 
<jackness> 也能给我发个吗？
<yunfan> jackness: 电信就多个公网ip 如此而已 我父母那是移动 我这是电信 我都用过 
<EO22> yunfan: 哦, 那一般, 我家70 - 80
<yunfan> EO22: 问题是这样的ms怎么会把你20m跑满 莫非你那个20m是假的 lol
<Hydra-THC> 我这里速度100ms左右
<EO22> yunfan: 我实际下载速度2MB/s
<EO22> yunfan: 延迟跟网速又不等价
<yunfan> 也是 
<Hydra-THC> 不是lindo那是哪家
<jackness> 你们看得懂日文吗？
<yunfan> EO22: 购买链接给我看看
<EO22> yunfan: http://dream.jp/
<jackness> 我5美金一个月好像很贵 还不稳定
<^k^> EO22: ⇪ ユビキタスプロバイダ DTI: 料金は大手最安値帯 2回連続No1評価獲得
<EO22> Hydra-THC: ^^
<yunfan> EO22: 不懂日文 额 
<jackness> exit
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 你测速多少?
<Hydra-THC> EO22 看不懂日文，我测速不快啊。 才0.2Mbps
<EO22> Hydra-THC: .... 0.2....
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 噗...
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 你家的网... ... 
<jackness_> 哪个品牌的vps啊
<yunfan> EO22: 不过价格看得懂 那个1G的 一个月25人民币就差不多了 确实便宜  但是你从哪里搞日元呢 
<Hydra-THC> EO22 我这台光猫会抽风
<jackness_> 发给我看看 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/16851.html 世界综合症 : 医生询问病人的病史,病人说:"还是小的时候,我患过英国麻疹；5年之前我得过西班牙流行感冒；不久前,一位眼科医生诊出我患有埃及眼炎。" "这么说,你患的是世界综合症。"医生作出诊断说。
<EO22> yunfan: 我有全币种的卡啊
<yunfan> EO22: 额 我只有美元的  挫  你是哪家的卡
<jackness_> 额。。。
<EO22> yunfan: 其实有美元的就够了, visa会自动帮你转的
<jackness_> 我只有用美金
<jackness_> paypal
<Hydra-THC> paypal就可以了一般都能用
<yunfan> EO22: 原来如此 那日文的问题怎么搞定 这帮日本人都没有个英文页面么
<yunfan> 看着汉字杂着点看不懂的字母很不爽 
<Hydra-THC> EO22 又测了一次0.25Mbps   -__-||||
<EO22> yunfan: 没英文页面. 
<EO22> Hydra-THC: ... ... 算了孩子...
<Hydra-THC> EO22 估计我这里的电信做了啥封锁
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 你traceroute看看是不是你的isp乱搞路由到非洲了. 
<yunfan> EO22: 那你老是日文专业出身的？
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 如果没有的话, 那就是你们那里的国际出口太破了. 
<EO22> yunfan: 不是. 我google trans过来的
<EO22> yunfan: Hydra-THC: 你们俩的网... 真是太破了....
<Hydra-THC> EO22 我这里农村，不能跟帝都比
<EO22> yunfan: 你知道do的sgp服务器吗? 我在公司连那个超快
<Hydra-THC> EO22 youtube 1080p行吗
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 我给你解图
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 截图
<yunfan> EO22: 我还买过两次呢 都是很慢的  还不如linode tokyo
<yunfan> 开车回家 回去再聊 
<EO22> Hydra-THC: http://picpaste.com/Selection_001-lG9v7nAK.png
<EO22> yunfan: bye
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 这个是我在公司用sgp的server. 1080p完全无压力. 4k也能看. 
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 4k的话, 缓冲也比看得快
<Hydra-THC> EO22 嫉妒恨
<Hydra-THC> 我360p凑合了
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 快换联通啊
<Hydra-THC> EO22 公司用的是电信的固话
<Hydra-THC> 联通我们这里也是坑
<Hydra-THC> 毕竟农村啊
<Hydra-THC> EO22 新加坡的vps都不便宜
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 打电话给工信部投诉, 特别管用. 
<EO22> Hydra-THC: sgp的, 5美刀一个月
<Hydra-THC> EO22 天高皇帝远啊，电信只负责国内下载速度达标就算完成施工标准了，出口线路可不管。
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 你投诉他们就得管
<Hydra-THC> EO22 哎，没招啊，再说出口线路差投诉了也不是一时半会可以改善的，也不可能为一个用户拉到骨干线上
<Hydra-THC> EO22 不要说投诉出口速度不行了，让给个光猫的超管密码都不给啊
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 然后工信部回访的时候, 你就说不满意就行了. 
<Hydra-THC> EO22 电信在帝都的服务水平肯定要比较好
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 被工信部投诉了之后, 服务态度才好起来. 
<Hydra-THC> EO22 你投诉了丫几回啊
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 我之前说晚上网速慢, 他们直接跟我说建议我换个时间段上网. 
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 投诉之后立刻有人过来收集信息, 然后问我能不能帮忙撤消投诉
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 两回了已经
<Hydra-THC> EO22 我这里投诉了收不到你的效果
<EO22> Hydra-THC: ~~(╯﹏╰)b
<Hydra-THC> EO22 遇上用户投诉这种没法解决的事，他们唯一的办法就是拖、耗，电话骚扰，直到用户实在受不了了撤销投诉。
<Hydra-THC> EO22 天朝特色
<EO22> Hydra-THC: ... 那真没办法了
<Hydra-THC> EO22 是啊，没办法，只能希望外国的狼进来搅和一下生态环境，有竞争才有改观。
<EO22> O0XX|Qiong: 你还不下班?
<O0XX|Qiong> EO22: 下班我也没地方去啊
<EO22> O0XX|Qiong: 肥家啊
<Hydra-THC> 干啥的这么早下班
<Hydra-THC> 才两点
<O0XX|Qiong> EO22: 不贵, 买买买
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 今天青年节, 青年放假半天啊
<Hydra-THC> EO22 这个节也能放假？ 不是法定的啊
<Hydra-THC> EO22 单位好福利
<QiongMangHuo> Hydra-THC: 是法定的
<Hydra-THC> QiongMangHuo 哎，我当奴隶习惯了
<EO22> 第三条 部分公民放假的节日及纪念日：
<EO22> （一）妇女节（3月8日），妇女放假半天；
<EO22> （二）青年节（5月4日），14周岁以上的青年放假半天；
<EO22> （三）儿童节（6月1日），不满14周岁的少年儿童放假1天；
<EO22> Hydra-THC: ^^
<Hydra-THC> EO22 我们这儿知道这节的人都不多
<EO22> Hydra-THC: 你现在给大家发一份邮件, 说今天是青年节, 我还不到28, 先走了
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 包括28周岁, 混蛋
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 我才不care
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 我care
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 我至少还能过5年
<Hydra-THC> EO22 我也不是青年了，哈哈
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: 牛牛
<casparant> @QiongMangHuo: 哟，从我大浙西出去了没？
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: 昨晚就回来了, 开化那个国家东部公园很赞, 山水很漂亮
<EO22> casparant: caspar牛牛
<casparant> @QiongMangHuo 我都没去过
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: 你是哪个县?
<casparant> EO22: yo
<EO22> casparant: yoooo
<casparant> @QiongMangHuo: 我是龙游的
<QiongMangHuo> 前天同学婚礼上出现了一幕极其有趣的场景, 浙江衢州不同县的人说话口音不一样, 一恼火劝酒全都用普通话了..............
<QiongMangHuo> 太欢乐了当时
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: ^
<casparant> QiongMangHuo: 开玩笑，我们一个县就有三种口音好么
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: 而且尼码开化的风俗还是新郎劝别人喝酒, 三杯白酒, 自己不喝....
<jackness> 你们谁用过Fwall了的 我make之后报错
<casparant> QiongMangHuo: 我喜欢开化的风俗，lol 
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: 你莫非也是五一结婚?
<casparant> @QiongMangHuo 我还早呢，最少要到明年五一
<jackness> 错误提示/bin/sh: 1: go: not found
<jackness> make: *** [goget] Error 127
<casparant> 看这个报错，像是没有装go吧……
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: 等法律更新?
<jackness> go是什么什么东西 要apt-get吗
<casparant> @QiongMangHuo: 啥法律
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: 婚姻法啊
<casparant> jackness: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Go
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: 允许男男什么的 哈哈哈哈哈
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Go - Ubuntu Wiki
<casparant> @QiongMangHuo 我就知道你脑子里净是些这玩意儿，去洗洗吧
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<QiongMangHuo> 蛤蛤
<casparant> @QiongMangHuo 我其实是上来找一个熟悉SCSI的。。。。。
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: 貌似不在诶他
<casparant> QiongMangHuo 貌似Gris不在这个channel哦
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: freenode里也没fge =,=
<jackness> casparant: 原来go也是一种编程语言啊，我真是太失败了。
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: 我印象里他要在他那个库相关的chan来的
<EO22> jackness: 那就不要make, 直接go get
<EO22> jack77213: 在你的vps上跑:  go get github.com/hamo/fwall/server
<EO22> jack77213: 哦, 你是美柚go啊. 安装个go先
<jackness1> EO22,我不懂啊，我正在装go
<casparant> EO22: 你这就是典型的审题不清，lol
<jackness1> 这个make是在本机操作还是在vps上面操作啊？
<EO22> casparant: 是啊, 不服? 来咬我啊!
<casparant> EO22: 高考没少因此扣分儿吧
<casparant> EO22: 汪
<EO22> casparant: 那谁知道, 高考之后看不到卷子啊....
<QiongMangHuo> 0_0
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 你不服?
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 顺毛~
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: .... ...
<casparant> 咦……fwall是 @hamo 搞的？
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 打算买个这个: http://www.woot.com/offers/hp-elitedesk-800-intel-core-i3-mini-desktop?utm_campaign=Commission+Junction+-+10860750&utm_source=Commission+Junction+Publisher+-+5411495&utm_medium=affiliate+-+Woot+Plus+Feed
<^k^> ⇪ ti: HP EliteDesk 800 Intel Core i3 Mini Desktop - Woot pp: $59.99 
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 有没有更好的推荐?
<jackness1> 要在vps上面跑吗？
<EO22> O0XX|Qiong: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HOJAVDG/?t=joyo01y-20&tag=joyo01y-20  如何?
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 买这个搞毛?
 * tryit scp 可以和 ssh $IP "cmd" 合并到一条命令里吗？
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 我老妈想弄个电脑. 
<^k^> EO22: ⇪ Amazon.com: Intel Mini HDMI, SSD, HDD Mini DisplayPort USB 3.0 4th Gen Intel Core i3-4010U Consumer Infrared Sensor NUC Kit BOXD34010WYKH1 Silver with Black Top: Computers & Accessories pp: $349.47
<O0XX|Qiong> EO22: 太胖
<EO22> O0XX|Qiong: ......
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 用Intel自家NUC或者技嘉的啊
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 不过连上键盘鼠标摄像头之后还是一堆线 不如笔记本
<onlylove> 需求都不知道，就开始NUC了
<jackness1> 请教新的一大堆错误root@ubuntu:/home/jackness/tjh/Fwall/fwall-master# go get github.com/hamo/fwall/server
<jackness1> package github.com/hamo/fwall/server: cannot download, $GOPATH not set. For more details see: go help gopath
<jackness1> root@ubuntu:/home/jackness/tjh/Fwall/fwall-master# 
<jackness1> onlylove，你帮我看看啊
<onlylove> jackness1: 我凭什么帮你看啊
<onlylove> jackness1: 又不是我写的，我又不懂go
<EO22> jackness1: 随便指定一个gopath就行了. 
<EO22> jackness1: https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/GOPATH  读完
<^k^> ⇪ ti: GOPATH · golang/go Wiki · GitHub
<jackness1> onlylove，因为你长得帅
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 你今晚来打球是吧? 你来的话我就去, 你不来我现在就下班了
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 我去 球都在我这儿呢
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 你可以下班啊, 怕输可以不去
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 我是你的球迷. 
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 你去不去啊? 你不去我怎么敢去
<jackness1> ${GOPATH//://bin:}/bin这东西干嘛用的
<jackness1> 发现英语不够用了 看不懂居然什么环境变量 什么路径的
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 去
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 乖.
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: HP这个好看一点
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 我觉得也是. 
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 1T ssd???
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 混合硬盘....
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 哦 hybrid
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 其实够用了, 你再给配个无线键鼠也不错
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 带个鼠标键盘, 换成无线的也行. 
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 我现在的24寸1080p的显示器给他们, 我自己买个4k去
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: NUC不带硬盘和内存 好像也不比这个便宜
<QiongMangHuo> 加上的话
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 是啊. 
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 其实还是nuc便宜. 不过那个是U系列的cpu, 低电压的
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 内存和机械硬盘都不贵啊
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 所以 电源线 摄像头线 显示器线, 还好
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 特别烦台式机那一坨
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 摄像头??
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 三星预摆脱安卓：Tizen应用商店向全球开放 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469986 来源：腾讯科技 三星自主研发的移动操作系统 Tizen 的应用商店现在全球范围内都可以使用了。这样一来则意味着任何使用搭载 Tizen 系统的手机都可以下载并使用其应用商店的产品。不过
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 还得配音箱?
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 啊, 摄像头
<onlylove___> QiongMangHuo: 推荐一体机，连显示器什么的都有了
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 音响???
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 我好像有一个, 找找看, 找到就送你一个摄像头
<onlylove___> QiongMangHuo: 像imac那样的
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 不用啊, 我用不到....
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 音箱啊, 难道不看电影?
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 你妈不用?
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 看电影, 我家有盒子啊
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 你准备电脑无声?
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 总得出声
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 音响我有. 
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: JBL Duet1代
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 算下来四根线了 也是一坨
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 是啊. 
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 不过比笔记本便宜啊
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 算上显示器和音箱摄像头就差不多了
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 不啊, 笔记本的cpu没办法跟桌面cpu比啊
<jackness1> 如何安装啊？
<jackness1> 谁是fwall的作者啊，帮我解答疑难啊
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 腾讯发布TencentOS系统 强调称不涉足硬件制造 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469988 来源：搜狐IT 腾讯今天在移动互联网大会（GMIC）上宣布推出“TOS+”智能硬件开放平台战略，并正式发布TencentOS系统。与“TOS+”一同公布的还有首批基于TencentOS的智能硬件解决方案，分
<EO22> jackness1: 你到底遇到什么问题了?
<EO22> jackness1: export GOPATH=~/go     <-  这句放你bashrc里面. 然后在你home目录下面mkdir go. 就完了
<jackness> server side
<jackness>     copy fwall/server/{server, config.json, user.db} to your server
<jackness>     modify the config.json and user.db
<jackness>     nohup server -c config.json &
<jackness>     Ctrl-d
<jackness> client side
<jackness>     modify the config.json
<^k^> jackness:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<EO22> O0XX|Qiong: Dart on android... 果然go被抛弃了啊
<O0XX|Qiong> EO22: 本来go设计的也没说是ui语言
<EO22> O0XX|Qiong: 之前各种传闻要搞啊
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 渣渣
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: ...
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 用 ledger-cli 吧...我现在对于我的财务比任何时候都清楚了
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 渣渣
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 穷, 没得理
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 美元，澳元，软妹币，一个命令全明白
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 都没有
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 不用理
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 如果需要，比特币都可以
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 不是理财，只是记账
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 没得记
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 用Emacs的没钱，情有可原...
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 对啊, 比不上用mac
<roylez> 2015-05-01 - 2015-05-31                       Expenses:Dinning                                    CNY 7.00             CNY 7.00
<roylez>                                               Expenses:Entertainment                            CNY 100.00           CNY 107.00
<roylez>                                               Expenses:Grocery                                   CNY 15.00           CNY 122.00
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 哥这个月到目前的消费
<social_loser> 请问有没有人能帮助解决 unmet packages 的问题？
<gebjgd> social_loser: 什么叫unmet packages
<freeflying> roylez: mac上用啥编辑器扣腚
<roylez> freeflying: vim
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • windows 7下U盘安装Ubuntu 14.04，出现左上角光标一直闪烁，请问是什么原因呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469989 当使用U盘启动后，出现： 试用Ubuntu而不安装（T） 安装ubuntu（I） 检测盘片是否有错误（C） 测试内存（M） 从第一硬盘引导（B） F1帮助 F2语言 F3键盘
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 有没有什么方便的debug jquery selector的方法？
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: firebug
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 在哪里输入selector？
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: console
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 木有看见输入啊
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 肯定有啊
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 截图
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 我用chrome的
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 滚
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 找到了
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 弱弱
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 居然不是条，是个筐
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: jQuery怎么找next的sibling？ $(this).next() 和 $('xxx ~ span') 都返回空
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 说明没有吧?
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 请教一个关于vsftpd连接不上的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469990 使用的是亚马逊云，现在的情况是 在xshell下 输入 ftp localhost 可以连接 并且输入用户名密码正常登录 但是在客户端连接用FileZilla或是在浏览器里 ftp://ip 地址 都无法连接 求指导～！ zz: leonche
<^k^>  ─> ek — 2015-05-04 16:11
 * QiongMangHuo 出发
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 求助，服务器好像被存在安全问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469992 今天网站突然特卡，ssh进服务器（centos）。top查看了下，看到一个hll进程，CPU占用率40% 服务器没改密码，是初始密码。history查看了下 看到有人在root目录下有动作。我 rm -f /root/hll pkil
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu Online Summit（Ubuntu在线峰会)今晚十点开始 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469994 今晚十点开始，有别一般公司的宣讲发表会，#UOS1505# 是开放论坛，主持人以即时视频对谈外，社区也可以透过IRC给予意见。主题是 15.04 亮点以及 15.10 计划。 另外 #Ubuntu# 创办人 Mark Sh
<^k^>  ─> uttleworth 有场特别开场，值得关注。 http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/ http://ubuntuonair.com/ zz: ubuntu …
<chihchun> 欸，为什么 ^k^ 会转我的微博
<happyaron> 我靠onlylove又不见了
<happyaron> chihchun: 求MX5
<chihchun> happyaron: 你别老求我阿 Q_Q
<happyaron> chihchun: 没别的地方求 T_T
<chihchun> happyaron: MX5 要等妹足发布先吧。哈哈哈
<happyaron> chihchun: 求预留
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒首豪妹子壕
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见孔叔壕
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜见remote壕
<happyaron> kandu: 拜见能人
<happyaron> gebjgd: 拜杀软达人
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 拜万人斩卡壕妹子壕
<chihchun> ^k^: 你是谁的宠物？
<happyaron> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<happyaron> chihchun: 那货人机合一的。。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 拜袜子壕
<^k^> chihchun,
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<kandu> happyaron: 拜見哈皮
<gebjgd> happyaron: 拜已经买房的壕
<happyaron> gebjgd: 第一买不起，第二我不傻
<happyaron> gebjgd: 装的是老母亲的老房子
<kandu> happyaron: 贊
<gebjgd> happyaron: 孝子
<gebjgd> 54青年节
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • iptable防火墙教程？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469998 入门级简单教程。 哪有？ zz: ffubuntu — 2015-05-04 20:46
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 为什么我的USB鼠标总是一段时间就断一下，鼠标上的灯也同时熄灭。鼠标没问题，贴出dmesg http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469999 [ 4136.064106] usb usb6-port2: disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling... [ 4136.064119] usb 6-2: USB disconnect, device number 4 [ 4136.328154] usb 6-2: new low-speed USB device numb
<^k^>  ─> er 5 using uhci_hcd [ 4136.498653] usb 6-2: New USB device found, idVendor=1bcf, idProduct=0029 [ 4136.498662] usb 6- …
<onlylove> wzssyqa: ping?
<zhuganglie> hello
<^k^> zhuganglie:点点点.  21:33
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • xubuntu改ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470001 装了xubuntu，win7双系统，现在想把xubuntu改成ubuntu，请问怎么弄？需要删除xbuntu重装ubuntu么？ zz: miracle01 — 2015-05-04 21:28
<onlylove> lainme: 关起来关起来   http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=124&t=469998    http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=124&t=469997
<^k^> ⇪ ti: iptable防火墙教程？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: ffubuntu 
<yunfan> rjjjj
<yunfan> BuMangHuo:  看这个   http://www.ledu365.com/a/shiye/2947.html
<yunfan> 从2002年以来，帕顿的阿布扎比温室已经在沙漠中种出了黄瓜、西红柿和鲜花。10平方英尺的温室每天可产生10加仑水——这比热带雨林通过降雨得到的水还要多。除了生产水外，热量交换器可以调节温室的空气，因此也给沙漠中带来了凉爽的气候，从而进一步减少了作物所需要的水。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 新手.弄的一个最简单的telnet的自动登录脚本,出问题了,在线等… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470003 程序如下: { sleep 1 echo "chen" sleep 1 echo "091103" sleep 1 echo "su" sleep 1 echo "111" sleep 1 echo command }|telnet 172.20.10.7 在网上找了几天都没解决,才来这里问的.麻烦各位了……
<^k^>  ─> zz: DitChen — 2015-05-04 21:57
<gebjgd> yunfan: 5.1长假没出门？
<kandu> 同沒出門
<gebjgd> kandu: 在家造人来着？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 小心 kandu 找你要媳妇
<gebjgd> onlylove: 不怕
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu 和 windows的txt http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470004 windows的txt放到ubuntu 有^m ubuntu的txt放到windows无换行 有什么软件可以处理？ 能快速处理的， 虽然gvim 可以删除^m zz: 873944287 — 2015-05-04 22:28
<onlylove> 小DD去火星度假了么
<iMadper> onlylove: 小dd开会呢
<iMadper> onlylove: http://ubuntuonair.com/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu On-Air | 
<iMadper> onlylove: 现在c社员工都在看这个
<onlylove> 那新晋DD袜子呢？也在？
<iMadper> onlylove: dd跟c社员工没有必然联系啊... 
<iMadper> happyaron: 联系 -> 连曦   没有 -> 美柚  快修
<kandu> gebjgd: 五一不出門，過了五一再出
<aemoon> 这么多人
<gebjgd> aemoon: 欢迎你  win用户 还用administrator 必然xp用户
<aemoon> 这么厉害
<gebjgd> aemoon: 现在还在用xp 你真厉害
<happyaron> iMadper`: 词频问题已经confirm并且确认问题所在了
<happyaron> iMadper`: 搜狗细胞词库内核粗了问题
<gebjgd> knownbad: Penny Dreadful终于又有了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 去打工了么
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-05
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 15.10 將命名為 Wily Werewolf http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470008 http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/Ubuntu- ... 0096.shtml Ubuntu 15.10 to Be Called Wily Werewolf Wily a. 使用計謀的, 有詭計的, 狡猾的 Werewolf n. 狼人, 豺狼般的人 狼人，1722年德國的木版畫 圖片來自 : http://zh.wikipedia.org/wi
<^k^>  ─> ki/%E7%8B%BC%E4%BA%BA&
<taozhijiang> 这里有没有redhat员工啊？
<taozhijiang> 问一下，公司里面用的页面协同编辑的方案是什么啊？
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 如何修改UBUNTU lightdm登陆框位置、增加头像？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470010 如何修改UBUNTU lightdm登陆框位置、增加头像？最好是位置居中，能显示头像，那样看上去要好看些 zz: cnkanglong — 2015-05-05 9:26
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 15.10代号公布：狡诈的狼人——更新源已可用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470013 Mark Shuttleworth今天公布了下个版本Ubuntu 15.04开发代号“Wily Werewolf”，意思是狡诈的狼人。Ubuntu每半年发布一个版本，分别在4月、10月，开发代号也很有意思，每次都是一个形容词加
<^k^>  ─> 一个动物类名词，且首字母相同，现在轮到了W。至此，Ubuntu的开发代号也完成了一个轮 …
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • linux中哪些文件记载了usb设备信息？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470015 最近想通过程序扫描usb设备，能够将usb设备的ProdID，vendorID, serialnumber和设备节点（比如/dev/sda）关联起来。前面的信息可以通过/proc/bus/usb/device文件查到，但不知如何和或者关联？ zz: chen
<^k^>  ─> xitwo — 2015-05-05 9:45
<jackness> 我想自己建一个网站，你们有什么推荐吗？
<taozhijiang> jackness, 推荐什么
<jackness> taozhijiang: 我不会更新主页
<jackness> 我用的第三方的镜像
<jackness> 我域名都买好了
<jackness> 服务器也弄好了
<jackness> 就是不会用
<HowIsItGoing> taozhijiang: 为毛一定问redhat？
<taozhijiang> HowIsItGoing, 以前在redhat用过
<jackness> 大家帮帮我吧
<HowIsItGoing> taozhijiang: 那你该知道啊
<jackness> 我是小白鼠
<taozhijiang> jackness, 给我账号吧，哈哈
<taozhijiang> HowIsItGoing, 但是不知道用的什么搭建的
<HowIsItGoing> taozhijiang: 你说你想要哪个工具？
<HowIsItGoing> taozhijiang: redhat用的基本都是开源工具，你自己肯定能搞出来
<taozhijiang> HowIsItGoing, 是不是etherpad
<jackness> taozhijiang: 给你帐号不是变成你的网站了吗？
<HowIsItGoing> taozhijiang: 你要etherpad？这个有个public的服务，我记得
<jackness> taozhijiang: 好心人，大神，教教我吧
<taozhijiang> HowIsItGoing, 但是公司内部使用，不想拿出去
<HowIsItGoing> taozhijiang: http://etherpad.org/ 那就下代码自己搭呗
<taozhijiang> jackness, VPS还是空间？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Etherpad
<taozhijiang> 我只是确认一下，是不是etherpad
 * HowIsItGoing 虽然etherpad不错，但是我没觉得它比google doc强到哪去。
<jackness> taozhijiang: 我不明白vps和空间的区别
<taozhijiang> jackness, ....
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jackness> taozhijiang: 我就想弄一个属于自己的论坛或者博客类的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 急！xubuntu被锁定，如何解锁啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470016 本人用的是xubuntu 14.04.2，之前屏幕黑掉后用Ctrl-Alt-F1和F7的切换方法可以直接进入图形界面，刚才因为去厕所时间有点长，回来之后就再也进不了系统了，鼠标键盘都没有反应，根本无法解锁，不知道
<^k^>  ─> 哪位大神知道该如何操作才能解锁啊。。。PS：tty1~tty6都是正常的 xubuntuLocked.png zz: way11 …
<taozhijiang> jackness, https://192.3.90.124/
<^k^> taozhijiang: ⇪ 取标题 SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certificate B: certificate verify failed
<jackness> taozhijiang: 这个是什么啊
<jackness> taozhijiang: 打不开
<jackness> taozhijiang: anyshare 你做的网站吗？
<taozhijiang> 唉，好久都没弄了
<jackness> taozhijiang: 连接不上啊
<taozhijiang> 去掉https吧
<jackness> 你的网站不是国内主机？
<taozhijiang> 不知道我的页面怎么打不开
<taozhijiang> 肯定不是国内的啊，翻墙用的
<jackness> 哦 你买的哪里的vps主机啊？
<jackness> 打开了
<taozhijiang> 私聊吧
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助ubuntu14.10升级成15.04后vmware不能启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470017 提示“several modules must be complied and loaded into the running kernel" 按照提示升级后报错“Unable to start services" "see log file" 以下为log 2015-05-05T10:10:07.390+08:00| vthread-3| I120: Log for VMware Workstation pid=39
<^k^>  ─> 46 version=10.0.5 build=build-2443746 option=Release 2015-05-05T10:10:07.390+08:00| vthread-3| I120: The process is 3 …
 * onlylove 需要一个小米黑来拔草
<onlylove_> 小米黑们，出来，我需要你们
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟化框架及其代码实现分析-Intel GPU虚拟化及其业务发展方向 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470018 此文分析了虚拟化在XEN, QEMU, KVM中的实现，以此引申出Intel GPU虚拟化实现细节，以及基于Intel虚拟GPU的云计算业务技术及市场发展方向。 望此文能够为对此有兴趣的
<^k^>  ─> 企业或个人制定战略发展方向提供信息。 论坛附件大小有限(2M)，下载请到: ftp://linuxe:or …
<nyfair> 诸君，archlinux的windows版确实不错啊
<taozhijiang> nyfair, ...
<taozhijiang> nyfair, 怎么用
<onlylove_> nyfair: 牛牛，你是小米黑不
<onlylove_> nyfair: 帮我黑下小米路由器mini吧
<onlylove__> 这破网，没法混了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • tar备份系统sys和tmp目录是否排除？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470019 看了网上的教程，有的排除了sys，有的排除了tmp，请高手指点一下，谢谢先 zz: sjpy — 2015-05-05 10:52
<jamesarch> 话说 Ubuntu 15.10 有啥新特性？
<O0XX|Qiong> jamesarch: 名字和版本号都是全新的
<Qcui> 15.04出来了？
<nyfair> onlylove__: 我就用过米1,你要我怎么黑
<nyfair> onlylove__: 米1现在看起来虽然贵，当年还是不错的
<onlylove__> nyfair: 我要你黑路由……
<HydraTHC> nyfair: arch 的windows 版？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 14.10升级到15.04之后，无法进入系统了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470020 IMG_20150505_072120.jpg 会出现这个界面和输入密码的登陆界面来回跳动，根本无法登陆 zz: z583819556 — 2015-05-05 11:03
<nyfair> HydraTHC: 对啊
<HydraTHC> nyfair: 是啥玩意儿啊
<jackness> taozhijiang: 你在吗？
<taozhijiang> jackness, 在啊
<yin> /?
<nyfair> HydraTHC: archwin长这样 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i2575942
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  11:32
<jackness> archwin好帅气啊  透明的
<nyfair> 不是windows的毛玻璃么
<taozhijiang> mingwin？
<nyfair> 就是archlinux4win啊
<nyfair> 你非要这么说，的确是mingw64编译的
<taozhijiang> 。。。
<nyfair> 主要是很干净啊
<taozhijiang> nyfair, 有没有其它发行版的啊
<taozhijiang> arch不会用
<taozhijiang> 虚拟机又觉得比较重量级
<nyfair> 不知道
<nyfair> cygwin算不算？
<nyfair> 我觉得这个比cygwin棒多了，还迷你多了
<nyfair> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2575944 标准的windows啊
 * onlylove 突然觉得编译openwrt其实挺无聊的
<taozhijiang> nyfair, ...
<nyfair> 路由器有啥好折腾的
<taozhijiang> 没啥意思吧
<taozhijiang> nyfair, 耍固件，装软件啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 我想买小米那个mini，不想用他的固件
<nyfair> onlylove: 接硬盘挂机下小电影？
<onlylove> nyfair: 所以让你给我拔草，结果你又不是米黑 happyaron这个标准黑又不在
<onlylove> nyfair: 没那么无聊
<onlylove> nyfair: 我就是觉得小米那个远程管理太恐怖
<nyfair> onlylove: 我喷东西从来都是有理有据的，无理取闹去群嘲败坏自己名声的事我不干
<nyfair> onlylove: 别把我跟那种低级喷子做比较
<taozhijiang> nyfair, 原来是高级喷子
<nyfair> 小米手法很恶俗，但整体而言我觉得很好
<jackness> cygwin我也安装了
<jackness> 但是我不会用
<jackness> 不知道能做什么
<hoxily> jackness: 装个 weechat
<onlylove_> 我终于意识到，在自己单位编译openwrt是鱼唇行为……这渣渣网
<jackness> hoxily: 能用apt-get 安装吗？
<hoxily> jackness: 用 cygwin 的 installer 装
<hoxily> 那里有安装包选择的界面
<jackness> hoxily: 我没用过啊
<jackness> hoxily: 我打开看看
<hoxily> 叫这个,  cygwin-setup-x86_64.exe
<stardiviner> 有人知道哪里买HHKB么？淘宝买 靠谱么？
<hoxily> 会询问你需要安装哪些package
<archl> stardiviner, 。。。为什么为什么你也要买这个。
 * archl 用联想T510原来可以达到5小时持续运行
<jackness> hoxily: 我已经安装好了啊 64位的窗口 但是进去之后什么都没有啊 又不能用sudo apt-get命令安装软件
<hoxily> jackness: 是不是非得我截图给你看?
<jackness> hoxily: 完全没用过啊
<jackness> hoxily: 无图无真相啊
<onlylove_> hoxily: 别管他，丫的就一伸手党
<jackness> 额。。。。
<jackness> 我错了
<jackness> 我太笨了
<jackness> hoxily: 我用命令都是错误啊
<jackness> hoxliy都是command not found
<hoxily> jackness: 教你运行  cygwin-setup-x86_64.exe
<hoxily> jackness: 打孔Windows的资源管理器,找到 cygwin-setup-x86_64.exe 存放的文件夹
<hoxily> 双击!!!
<hoxily> 然后会有知道界面
<taozhijiang> 。。。 还是实体机或者虚拟机吧
<hoxily> 我擦,一地的错别字.拼音输入法真烂
<onlylove> hoxily: 放弃吧
<HydraTHC1> nyfair: arch知道，所谓的windows版你是说cygwin吗？
<jackness> hoxily: 我已经安装了啊，cygwin-setup-x86的文件夹在安装目录里面找吗？
<jackness> hoxily: 我完全不懂啊 cygwin根本就运行不了apt-get命令啊 都是command not found啊
<hoxily> jackness: 你的cygwin是怎么安装上的?
<jackness> hoxily: 直接找到exe文件双击啊
<hoxily> 那就再次双击它
<hoxily> 会有指导界面
<jackness> hoxily: 哦 明白了
<hoxily> 询问你需要安装哪些package
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 带电饭锅回来
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 给你带个房
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 霓虹去了？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 啥?
<jackness> 太多了 我有点头晕 搞不懂装哪些东西
 * O0XX|Qiong 困
<yin> LOL
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/00/08/Cg-4WFI2sveIDybwAACfISexJp4AALrMQHNzTgAAJ85061.jpg 据说,在公司里这样看情色片最安全
<jackness> cygwin好还是putty好？
<^k^> 新 华中校区 • 有没有人帮我下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470022 我电脑打游戏都好卡，显卡 HD7770的，主板七彩虹什么的，我想换一个技嘉B85怎么样？？ zz: 王大锤丶 — 2015-05-05 11:59
<HydraTHC1> jackness:两者 不是一样的东西啊
<taozhijiang> 割一刀
<cherrot> http://agar.io/
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ Agar.io
<cherrot> 太好玩儿了
<HydraTHC1> cherrot: 怎么玩那游戏 
<cherrot> 鼠标控制 w 空格
<O0XX|Qiong> cherrot: 巨无霸太多了
<O0XX|Qiong> cherrot: 不好玩了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • （菜鸟首帖）请问这种配置适合安装 Debian Stable 系统吗？需要安装 DVD 版吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470024 长话短说 1、 Linux 零基础，编程零基础，Windows XP 电脑配置很低（见截图），能否安装 Debian 7.8 Stable 系统？ 2、 打算下载 DVD 大容量版，在下载页看
<^k^>  ─> 到 13 张光碟，都要下载下来，还是选择其中部分？应该选择哪些？ 3、 很多人说普通电 …
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-b.w4011-8835242387.131.g7LVcg&id=38261436007&rn=f59151654785a374a4b5431a0038b929&abbucket=1
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 类似这样的?
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 迪卡侬 户外越野跑专业背包 方便 双肩背包 QUECHUA 价格: 元
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 稍等
<O0XX|Qiong> EO22: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/319599
<^k^> EO22: ⇪ High Sierra Piranha 户外水袋包 10L $20.47+$6.03直邮中国（约￥170）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 一百多, 多合适
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 高山做包和帐篷都还不错
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 登山包
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 10L够小, taobao应该不少现货
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 哇 你好腻害
<O0XX|Qiong> EO22: 哇 你好腻害
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 那当然了, 里面自带一个水袋, 方便的很. 
<LRXCHINA> 进错房间了？
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 没这价格了现在
<O0XX|Qiong> LRXCHINA: 没错, 这里是 #shopping-cn
<LRXCHINA> (⊙﹏⊙)b
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: taobao啊.
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 我也得买一个呢
<O0XX|Qiong> EO22: 今年买, 明年背
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.7.2EHyB0&id=40638283076&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail   贵点儿
<^k^> EO22: ⇪ 2014新款 美国高山High Sierra 含2L水袋背包 骑行越野 极限运动-淘宝网 pp: 260.00
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 是啊
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 但是胜在现货.
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 你骑车用?
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: .
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 好贵 还是整个电脑包吧 =,=
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 多少钱和食?
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 多少钱合适?
<EO22> happyaron: 卧槽, 这输入法太渣了 ^^ 毛毛词库啊
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 200以内嘛
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IA3YJQK?t=ht1682-20&tag=ht1682-20&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
<^k^> EO22: ⇪ Amazon.com : High Sierra Women's Wave 70 Hydration Pack, Boysenberry/Boysenberry/Ash : Sports & Outdoors pp: $30.97
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 直邮到手很便宜. 
<QiongMangHuo> Women's ......
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 没关系啊. 
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 不丑
<nyfair> linux论坛蠢问题真多，玩游戏卡，换win8不就行了
<EO22> nyfair: 我打算今晚问Canonical的老大, 玩游戏卡怎么破
<nyfair> 牛牛
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/308177
<^k^> EO22: ⇪ 凑单品：adidas 阿迪达斯 跑步腰包（带3只水壶） 90.27元_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<nyfair> EO22: 那个英国非洲佬还会打电动？
<EO22> nyfair: 问问就知道了啊
<O0XX|Qiong> EO22: 使劲嘞
<EO22> O0XX|Qiong: 使劲类
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 李大爷快去送板子
<QiongMangHuo> ....
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这大叔真欢乐
<EO22> O0XX|Qiong: 他们真欢乐
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 关于Cygwin的几个问题，希望大神们解答，我怎么在cygwin上使用irc？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470025 关于Cygwin的几个问题，希望大神们解答，我怎么在cygwin上使用irc？具体情况见下图： zz: jackness — 2015-05-05 14:42
<O0XX|Qiong> EO22: office manager 秘书
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: office manager 秘书
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 搬水扔垃圾大妈
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: nnnd 我不想来公司了, 来了就是干活儿 
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 别来了. 
<jackness1> 希望大神们搭救我啊
<jackness1> 我是小白鼠
<hoxily> jackness1: 安装 irssi/weechat等IRC客户端软件就行
<HydraTHC1> jackness1: cli下就irssi就好了
<LRXCHINA> erc 就可以了啊
<EO22> LRXCHINA: erc不好用
<EO22> LRXCHINA: ERC一卡, 整个emacs都卡住了
<EO22> LRXCHINA: 所以其实也不光是erc不好用, 整个emacs就不好用
<hoxily> jackness1: 安装下 weechat 的包
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<hoxily> jackness1: 然后就可以在 cygwin64 Terminal里面输入 weechat 回车,使用它了.
<jackness1> hoxily: 怎么安装？还是之前的安装方式吗？我用weechat发现报错啊
<hoxily> jackness1: 是之前的安装方式.
<jackness1> 是不是搜索weechat然后default改成install啊？
<LRXCHINA> 现在银行就建行支持Linux吗
<hoxily> jackness1: 聪明!
<jackness1> hoxily: 我刚就是这么做的啊
<LRXCHINA> 还有别的银行吗
<jackness1> hoxily: 我再试一次吧
<jackness1> HydraTHC1: cli是什么意思 我不懂 请教大神
<hoxily> Textual User Interface
<hoxily> Command Line Interface
<jackness1> 我是在命令行界面输入irssi的啊 但是用不了
<jackness1> 在我putty上面就可以使用
<HydraTHC1> jackness1: cli就是字符界面
<hoxily> jackness1: 你需要先安装它
<HydraTHC1> LRXCHINA: 建行支持linux? 网银盾？
<root____4> user url填什么
<root____4> 还是我唐俊辉
<root____4> 还是我jackness
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 有关ubuntu和windows 文件格式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470026 ubuntu的文档后缀加了.txt后和windows的一样吗？ 字符集不同， 可以用todos转换。。 但是文档本身结构是相同的吗？ 。。文件系统不同,utf-8, fat32，文档也不同? 为什么ubuntu的txt拿去windows用
<^k^>  ─> easychm做不出chm zz: 873944287 — 2015-05-05 15:03
<LRXCHINA> 据说是支持 得下驱动
<root____4> 是不是不用填写user url然后直接下一步啊
<jackness1> 我的下载速度好慢啊！
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.19.9q8R2n&id=41195795785&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail    不错诶
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 英国代购 Adidas Bottle Belt 阿迪达斯正品跑步腰包带3运动水壶-淘宝网 pp: 150.00
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 这个我使不上, 你可以下手
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 这个蛮好啊
<kandu> iMadper: 看着帥
<iMadper> kandu: 不知道骑车好用不
<kandu> iMadper: 不过 QiongMangHuo 是想让别人把注意力放在他那跳舞的胸肌上，肯定不会带这种东西分散别人注意力的呀
<iMadper> kandu: 也对 
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 尼码
<iMadper> kandu: D
<jackness1> 我在weechat如何进入ubuntu-cn聊天室啊 我用connect irc.freenode.net join ubuntu-cn命令都是错的啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 话说你感觉到凤了?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 刚才有啊啊, 现在没了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 楼凤?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ... .... ...... 楼里的风
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 他们折腾了半天, 还是没凤就走了?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 是啊. 
<HydraTHC1> jackness1: /join #ubuntu-cn
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: emacs终于开始搞并行了. 
<jackness1> HydraTHC1: 怎么进入channel啊？
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 等啥时候 mu4e 能并行了我就回去...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 别闹了, mu4e啥时候不能并行了????
<HydraTHC1> jackness1: /join #频道名
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: mu4e一直是调用外部线程的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: erc不能并行倒是真的. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 现在package.el正在并行化
<jackness1> HydraTHC1:为什么不是吃哦哪呢磁头
<jackness1> HydraTHC1: 为什么不是Connect 我用irssi都是用connect
<iMadper> jack77213: connect后面跟server, join后面跟channel
<iMadper> jackness1: ^^
<HydraTHC1> jackness1: weechat没用过，一般差别应该不大的，看看help
<iMadper> jackness1: connect后面跟server, join后面跟channel  拜托自己去看文档. 这么基础的东西网上到处都是. 
<iMadper> jackness1: 再问网上能轻松查到的问题, 就kick
<HydraTHC1> jackness1: 善用搜索
<root____4> 我错了，向大家伙道歉，我居然变成了伸手党，对不起大家！
<O0XX|Qiong> root____4: 爆照就原谅你
<root____4> 爆我的果照吗？
<jackness1> 我已经在论坛爆过我的照片了 大家可以看我的fb
<jackness1> 或者在fb搜索唐俊辉
<jackness1> 对不起大家了，再次道歉！
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 你还在用ipsec翻墙？
<O0XX|Qiong> jackness1: 百度的?
<jackness1> O0XX|Qiong: 什么百度的？
<nyfair> root____4: 道歉的时候露出XX是常识
<jackness1> nyfair: 不用这么狠吧，我XXX不够大
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: NND,我的vps上的ss今天都没法用
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 对了, 话说你那个ss我用不了了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 昨晚上打球的时候也挂了 cc iMadper 
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不过现在好的
<jackness1> 这个很正常的 我经常连接不上的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: fwall 一直稳定撒
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 来贡献一个android版本吧
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我又开始写leetcode了 =,=
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 帮忙截图看看你的 vim 配色呗，desert 在我这里很奇怪的样子
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 来个 .c
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 并不可以啊
<LRXCHINA> o(╯□╰)o
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 略忙
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 没关系，闲了再说
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 等会儿我换下配置重启
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不开玩笑的说, 刷完leetcode是面facebook的水平
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 赶紧得, 等着玩 ingress呢
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这题做出来的
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 哪道?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: https://leetcode.com/problems/regular-expression-matching/
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Regular Expression Matching | LeetCode OJ
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 等我发答案给你啊
<QiongMangHuo> 别闹
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 赶紧去换配置
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我的protal被攻击了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 这题啊, 我帮你写?
<gebjgd> *ubuntu lts还真是天天有升级啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.10 • [zt]Ubuntu 15.10代号公布：狡诈的狼人——更新源已可用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470027 Ubuntu 15.10代号公布：狡诈的狼人——更新源已可用 作者: allog 日期:2015年5月5日 Mark Shuttleworth今天公布了下个版本Ubuntu 15.04开发代号“Wily Werewolf”，意思是狡诈的狼人。Ubuntu每半年
<nyfair> 听说巨硬把suse那个mono踢了要自己搞.net for linux?
<nyfair> ubuntu都w了，17.04叫什么
<iMadper> ny
<iMadper> nyfair: 以后就滚动升级了, 就不需要想代号了
<kandu> nyfair: 好事啊, mono 的人不行
<jackness1> 我想玩15.04可是我的虚拟机出问题了 装不上去了
<jackness1> 不知道怎么回事
<nyfair> suse那群傻逼，我没有违反任何规定，就拿占资源这个借口把我账号ban了
<nyfair> 玩不起就别玩
<jackness1> suse很傻逼吗？
<nyfair> jackness1: 得罪我的都是傻逼
<nyfair> jackness1: 因为我代表真理
<jackness1> nyfair: 大神，我膜拜你吧
<nyfair> cute is justice, niconico poi
<jackness1> wake up next to woman, and feel truely happy.
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 。
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女，好啊
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 那个音箱降价了，哈。申请价格保护去
<roylez> jackness1: 学好用冠词，再来
<jackness1> roy
<jackness1> roylez: 额 你的语法很棒
<jackness1> roylez: 我少了一个a
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: yooo. 赞
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 买的功放也到了，怎么测试这玩意？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 插上, 放歌听啊
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 就行了？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 不然呢....
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 不知道…… 我看有那么多接口，比较迷糊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: QiongMangHuo http://item.jd.com/1543073044.html
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ AO史密斯（A.O.Smith）全屋净化 空气净化器 至尊套装【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东 pp: 77728.00
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: .....
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://item.jd.com/1296741.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 【霍尼韦尔F95S】霍尼韦尔（Honeywell）F95S 净能达 全能空气净化机【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 54880.00
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper 比我装新风还贵
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing: 都装新风系统了
<HowIsItGoing> gebjgd: 不然咋办
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing: 总共花了多少钱
<HowIsItGoing> gebjgd: 17k
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing: 还可以啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 真是[哔~~~]了狗了. 我特么用built-in的正则都能wa
<HowIsItGoing> gebjgd: 最简单的配置，只有过滤箱
 * iMadper 坐等dell new xps 2016 
<jackness1> 我也想买新电脑
<jackness1> 大家有什么推荐吗？
<STC> 笔记本还是台式机呢。
<STC> 笔记本的话ThinkPad和MAC都不错,看你自己计算量而定.
<jackness1> 我想配个台式机 笔记本我已经有了一个了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: upan
<jackness1> 我就怕硬件支持不支持ubuntu15.04
<STC> 台式机就更简单一点了,看钱了
<HydraTHC> jackness1: 随便都支持
<STC> 有那么大的变化吗？不支持？
<HydraTHC> 放心买
<gebjgd> jackness1: 随便配
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: hp那个买了么?
<gebjgd> jackness1: 没有不支持的
 * QiongMangHuo 写不出来 我弱爆了
<STC> i think so.
<gebjgd> jackness1: 打印机推荐hp
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 啥?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我没了啊
<STC> Ubuntu 我每次远程上去，都不是上一次的桌面 ，请问怎么处理
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 那个小机箱
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°
<gebjgd> STC: 你用什么远程
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: le?
<STC> MSTSC
<STC> windows 远程桌面连接 ,Ubuntu 是XRDP
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 还没. 
<jackness1> 那我自配一个电话 我是不是要装系统啊 我该搞个乌班图的光盘啊
<STC> 不一定要光盘吧
<gebjgd> STC: 病
<gebjgd> STC: 直接nomachine
<STC> U盘镜像也可以
<jackness1> 刻录一个光盘？
<STC> nomachine是什么意思。
<gebjgd> STC: google
<STC> U盘   ISO镜像。
<jackness1> STC: 预装ubuntu的就最好了
<gebjgd> jackness1: 我的台式机就是*ubuntu 抽steam 
<STC> 在这里面聊天，怎么@ 别人？红色的字的这种
<gebjgd> jackness1: 硬件完美支持
<gebjgd> STC: 对方昵称 tab补全
<STC> gebjgd, 谢谢,是这样吗？
<gebjgd> STC: 对
<jackness1> gebjgd: 你能告诉我你的电脑的配置单吗？
<gebjgd> jackness1: 3A电脑
<jackness1> gebjgd: 我又变成伸手党了
<gebjgd> jackness1: amd apu 8G内存 amd asus主板 amd r9 270x
<taozhijiang> amd比较渣渣
<gebjgd> taozhijiang: 表示很满意
<STC> 不要那么偏激嘛
<taozhijiang> 表示很蛋疼
<gebjgd> taozhijiang: 天天抽steam上的游戏
<taozhijiang> APU显卡驱动咋样
<HydraTHC> 打游戏AMD，办公intel
<STC> 玩不玩游戏,都爱Intel,但我不是AMD的黑.呵呵.
<gebjgd> taozhijiang: 我的apu 2011年都能1920x1080抽dota2
<gebjgd> taozhijiang: 上了r9 270x之后 所有游戏全开特效 1920x1080
<gebjgd> STC: 等amd倒闭了 intel nv的东西更贵  有竞争才有进步
<taozhijiang> 哈哈，我还没1080p的屏幕
<gebjgd> taozhijiang: 我这里2个
<gebjgd> taozhijiang: 笔记本都是fullhd了
<taozhijiang> 现在还在用intel渣渣集显
<taozhijiang> HD4000
<STC> 是啊
<jackness1> gebjgd: 我现在的笔记本是i52450M 8G 内存 双显卡
<STC> 不过最近Intel的CPU有点贵，作为平民感到吃力
<jackness1> gebjgd: 1G独显显存
<gebjgd> jackness1: 我的笔记本是i 5 4G i卡
<gebjgd> jackness1: 笔记本要什么独显
<gebjgd> jackness1: 病
<jackness1> gebjgd: 为什么啊 我原来玩大型游戏的啊
<STC> 我的笔记本I7-2640,6G ,128G SSD,明显够用了.
<gebjgd> jackness1: 随便一个台式机超出你的笔记本好几条街
<HydraTHC> STC: 很不错了
<STC> 确实的
<STC> 所以我还在坚持，没必要换更好的。
<HydraTHC> 我的渣本2008年的
<jackness1> gebjgd: gebjgd 那我再配个台式机吧 三A平台好吗？
<HydraTHC> 还在用
<gebjgd> jackness1: 不好 我为什么要用
<jackness1> 我有个老的笔记本是08年过年买的 被我发脾气砸掉了。
<jackness1> gebjgd: 听你的建议 我再考虑考虑
<gebjgd> jackness1: 你脾气还挺大  为什么不把垬砸掉 
<HydraTHC> jackness1: 小样儿，挺能败家
<jackness1> gebjgd: 我有点脾气
<gebjgd> jackness1: 你脾气还挺大 为什么不把垬砸掉 
<gebjgd> jackness1: 那才是本事
<STC> 垬是什么
<gebjgd> STC: 土共
<STC> .....
<STC> 能不讨论这个么?我怕他们追过来!连这点空间都保不住!
<BuMangHuo> 啥？
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: hard core啥意思?
<STC> 硬核？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 硬核
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我知道翻译, 我问啥意思
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 上下文呢?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: adam8157 likes hard core videos and pictures very much
<gebjgd> STC: 现在这时代  你怕是没用的
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: ?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 快点啊英语帝
<QiongMangHuo> 骚等
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: O0XX|Qiong iMadper 准备换wily了
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 内燃机啊?
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 我家就是wily
<iMadper> 内燃炉...
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 擦，是15.10的codename
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 擦... 
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 见多识广
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 我以为你在说装修的事情...
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 见多识广
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 见多识广
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 你真的用ubuntu?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 来打left 4 dead
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 那用啥？
<gebjgd> O0XX|Qiong: 为什么不用
<gebjgd> O0XX|Qiong: 公司开发都用
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 是不是15.10开始就要把desktop和tablet整合到一起了？
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 没听说
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不, 来dota2吧
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 整合了就不用了吧
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 我不会打dota
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ... ... 
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 好吧
<HydraTHC> 有没有玩怪物猎人ol的
<jackness1> 不太明白你们谈论的话题
<Administrator> 还是irssi比weechat
<Administrator> 好
<Guest42485> irssi 连接服务器比较方便
<Guest42485> 我越来越喜欢ubuntu论坛了 超赞 ccimadper
<Guest42485> @iMadper 谢谢
<root____4> exit
<root____4> quit
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2o9WIScD5AAB7R_RsiZAAALrKwOUJJkAAHtf655.jpg 河南惊现奶牛追悼会
 * QiongMangHuo 加薪的百分比好低好低好低啊....
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: O0XX|Qiong HowIsItGoing http://blog.launchpad.net/general/git-code-hosting-beta
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Launchpad Blog
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 看了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昨天就看了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: googleusercontent.com
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 壕，加薪了？
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 壕，加薪了？
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 来来来, l4d
 * QiongMangHuo 加薪的百分比好低好低好低啊....
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 啥破游戏啊...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不玩
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哪儿查?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 哪儿查?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: O0XX|Qiong ask your boss
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... 
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 他正在沟
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 30%?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 一个月涨几千万?
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • ufw防火墙 etc/ufw/before.rules 是什么文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470029 ufw防火墙，启动时，用命令查看 cat etc/ufw/before.rules 。有这个文件。 ufw防火墙，关闭时，用命令查看 cat etc/ufw/before.rules 。也有这个文件。 这个是什么文件？ zz: ufwQQ — 2015-05-05 1
<^k^>  ─> 7:06
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 李老板的薪水你别猜, 别猜别猜
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 猜来猜去你也猜不明白, 不明白
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 猜不透...
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 老子今年没加
<yunfan> gebjgd: 中间有一天去了趟公园 摘了点野草莓 剩下就是宅家里了 
<STC> 你们在聊什么,好欢乐的样子
<gebjgd> yunfan: 赞
<yin>  /q
<yin> /?
<yin> sl
<freeflying> iMadper: test
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: test failed
<yunfan> gebjgd: 德国应该也会有吧 不过德国在北边 不知道时令对不对 
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我摘了不少的野韭菜
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • how can i solve it？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470030 有任何文件被安装在系统里。 dpkg：警告：无法找到软件包 gnome-user-guide 的文件名列表文件，现假定该软件包目前没有任何文件被安装在系统里。 dpkg：警告：无法找到软件包 libdbus-1-3:i386 的文件名列表文件，现
<^k^>  ─> 假定该软件包目前没有任何文件被安装在系统里。 dpkg：警告：无法找到软件包 libdbus-1-3 …
<yunfan> gebjgd: 野豌豆苗也不错呢 不过不是这个季节 
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线网络很不稳定，恳请达人给予帮助，万分感谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470033 安装ubuntu后发现无线网络非常不稳定，工作一段时间后就出现中断，使用 ping 发现这时显示如下： icmp_seq=126 Destination Host Unreachable 将无线网络中断后重启则会短时
<^k^>  ─> 间恢复正常 我使用的网卡型号 Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) 想请教原因与 …
<Hydra1> 求教下irc怎么关闭其他用户登录登出的提示
<Hydra1> 求教下irc怎么关闭其他用户登录登出的提示
<Ukari> 我的pidgin,工具-插件 隐藏进出信息
<Hydra1> Ukari: 我也是用pidgin，需要装插件才能隐藏进出消息是吗 
<Ukari> Hydra1:我的这个插件是预装的
<Hydra1> Ukari: 我装上了，试试看，谢了啊
<Hydra1> Ukari: 清静多了，管用。
<Lavande> 请教一个问题，我想在餐厅的餐盘纸上印ubuntu自带的一张默认壁纸，有版权问题吗？
<Hydra1> Lavande: 你开什么餐厅
<Lavande> Hydra1: 实际上是外卖的，卖下午茶，但是包装里会放一张餐盘纸，防止食物弄到桌上
<Hydra1> Lavande: 在大陆？
<Lavande> Hydra1: 大陆:')
<Hydra1> Lavande: 我个人认为在大陆这种事儿应该没有问题，但如果以后你的餐馆发展壮大到到世界各地开分支，有可能会有这个问题
<Lavande> hy
<Lavande> Hydra1: 实际操作确实是问题不大，不过既然我开始有这个疑问，还是想弄懂的……
<Lavande> Hydra1: 实际上是“who cares”，行情确实是这样。。。
<Hydra1> Lavande: 对，没人care
<Hydra1> Lavande: 眼下最该操心的还把 餐厅的菜做好:-D
<Lavande> Hydra1: 不过还是想借机弄明白开源的内容用作商业是有个什么规则……
<Hydra1> Lavande:  或者你可以在你的餐纸上印上推广ubuntu的信息，我想这对ubuntu官方或者拥趸，都是一个令人欣慰的事
<Lavande> Hydra1: 嗯！进了这行发现做餐饮真心不容易。。。
<Hydra1> Lavande: 下午茶是西点还是中餐啊？
<Lavande> Hydra1: 哈哈哈，就怕大多数人不知道那是啥，我主要是看ubuntu的默认壁纸好看，就想印上去的
<Lavande> Hydra1: 西点
<Hydra1> Lavande: 正因为没几个人知道那是啥，所以你压根不用担心啊，linux用户在中国只是很小比例
<Hydra1> Lavande: 西点我感觉应该好点吧，中餐感觉更累
<Lavande> Hydra1: 嗯，有朋友做中餐的，确实他那边特别累
<Hydra1> Lavande: 中餐比较麻烦
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 狮子与情人 : 夜色降临南非大草原,一只狮子正干劲十足地开始要和他的情妇－一只斑马交尾。忽然,他发现家里那只母狮正慢慢走来！ "快！ "他急忙狮吼道,"假装我正要吃你！ "
<onlylove> happyaron: ping?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 用户账户存在但是在系统设置-》用户账户 中无法显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470034 存在一个用户名为wf的用户，可以在终端和控制台登录。 但是在用户账户存在但是在系统设置-》用户账户 中无法显示。 这个用户是我之前用的一个用户，资料都在此用户下，
<huihui> 请问一次发送多行聊天内容。
<huihui> 如何一次发送多行内容
<huihui> 负责
<huihui> å¹´
<Administ1ator> 多行可以粘贴吧
<huihui> 我需要程序自动发送多行
<huihui> 似乎不是用\n 不知道底层协议是怎么支持的
<huihui> \@Administ1ator 知道怎么发送么 百度根本搜索不到。 google又上不了
<jackness> 分享代码 http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jackness> huihui: 用这个粘贴吧
<huihui> 我需要在程序里自动发送多行内容，就是做一个irc的机器人
<huihui> 我刚才卡卡到^k^发的消息就是多行显示的 难道是错觉么。。
<jackness> huihui: 这个我就不知道了
<huihui> 我继续去查下文档吧
<Administ1ator> 嗯
<archl_>   iMadper  为什么我觉得好多美女都跑去美国了 -
<archl_> ll
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Shadowsocks初次配置可以翻墙，重启后就在也不行了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470035 首先我是新手，对linux没什么系统的概念，配置shadowsocks都是安网上的教程 但是基本上网上都是部署服务器 自己也就乱摸索 1.sudo su 2.python --version 3.apt-get install python-gevent python
<^k^>  ─> -pip 3,pip install shadowsocks 然后配置.json文件，在主目录下建立 ss.json 按照网上配置，服务器 …
<happyaron> onlylove: pong
<happyaron> iMadper: 估计明天到后天就会有fix
<happyaron> iMadper: 最快下周发布更新
<onlylove> happyaron: 找你不容易，赶紧帮我拔草，我看上小米的那个mini路由了，想买来刷openwrt
<iMadper> happyaron: 么么哒
<happyaron> onlylove: 买完被坑一次就好了
<iMadper> onlylove: 你3g网卡也需要路由器?
<onlylove> happyaron: 靠……
<happyaron> onlylove: 保证不长草
<onlylove> iMadper: 我又不是一直用3G
<onlylove> iMadper: 家里有宽带不是
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦. 
<onlylove> happyaron: 那东西看起来不错啊，7620a的U
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过老实说，我不太喜欢MTK，觉得atheros好点
<happyaron> onlylove: 电路板怎么样呢，虽然路由器其实成本就是不高
<happyaron> onlylove: mtk的东西你敢刷owrt？
<onlylove> happyaron: 没见过，要不买来拆了？
<happyaron> 暂时我还不会用
<happyaron> onlylove: 你上网找找别人拆的就好啦
<onlylove> happyaron: 诶？小米不就是openwrt搞的么
<onlylove> happyaron: 别人拆的图太小，我近视
<happyaron> onlylove:那就买买买，也给大伙儿鉴定下这东西是坑还是不坑
<happyaron> 黑了这么久，其实已经很长时间不用了，该看看现在如何
<iMadper> onlylove: 买吧, 你买了要是好用记得告诉我.
<onlylove> happyaron: 那个啥极路由也是mtk的好像，我记得和小米一样？反正openwrt就是了
<onlylove> happyaron: mt7620a做路由貌似挺火
<iMadper> mtk是不是会用ralink的卡?
<onlylove> iMadper: 小米路由又不是手机
<onlylove> iMadper: mtk和ralink一家
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥? 我没理解手机啥意思?
<onlylove> happyaron: 要不买了扔你那玩几天？
<iMadper> ralink的卡我记得!!! 这货信号虚标严重!
<onlylove> iMadper: 我要买的是路由，不是手机
<iMadper> onlylove: 我知道啊, 我一直说的路由啊. 
<onlylove> iMadper: 你终于被ralink坑了？
<iMadper> onlylove: 几年前, 我还是学生的石猴. 
<iMadper> 时候
<iMadper> happyaron: 你看看, 这都什么狗屁词库!
<onlylove> 又见悟空
<iMadper> happyaron: 快让孔叔叔修!
<iMadper> happyaron: 他不修就用鞭子抽!
<onlylove> iMadper: 说起来，ralink的卡不咋样，realtek的8187却是蹭网卡首选
<iMadper> onlylove: 昂, 卡王嘛
<iMadper> onlylove: atheros的卡一直好用. BCM的难用.
<onlylove> iMadper: 原来在家上班，蹭楼上无线，普通网卡2到3格信号，8187满格
<onlylove> 貌似TP喜欢用atheros
<iMadper> happyaron: 你在听马克吹水吗?
<onlylove> 靠，马克也会吹水？
<onlylove> http://detail.zol.com.cn/wireless_router/index378213.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【小米路由器mini】报价_参数_图片_论坛_小米 路由器mini无线路由器报价-ZOL中关村在线 pp: ￥129
<onlylove> 貌似大家一窝蜂的在做路由
<onlylove> http://www.eepw.com.cn/article/272384.htm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 联想newifi智能云路由拆解 和小米路由mini同芯片方案
<onlylove> 联想也在玩
<iMadper> onlylove: 现在基本上都不做路由了. 这些都是前一阵子大家在做的
<iMadper> onlylove: 后来发现路由没得赚
<onlylove> TP早赚的盆满钵满了
<iMadper> onlylove: tp是上市公司?
<onlylove> 不知道，反正TP曾经最便宜的千兆路由啥的
<onlylove> 像船一样拉低了路由价格
<iMadper> onlylove: 这不代表赚的狠啊. 
<iMadper> onlylove: apple没做过啥最廉价的产品, 但是真的很赚. 
<onlylove> iMadper: 德国佬 gebjgd 都在用tp
<gebjgd> onlylove: iMadper 二手的
<happyaron> onlylove: sb 用智能路由器‘
<happyaron> onlylove: 好啊，可是要10号以后
<onlylove> happyaron: 靠，加个智能俩字就是智能了？
<happyaron> iMadper: 你去抽吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 我都说要刷了
<happyaron> iMadper: 没听
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过今天在公司编译的时候发现丫的忘了网络这事了，没法玩，我恨这破网
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> onlylove: 应该还是4300好
<onlylove> happyaron: 4300多钱，小米mini才129不是
<iMadper> happyaron: 是啊, 我就在用4300  cc onlylove  挺稳定的
<Guest94986> help
<happyaron> onlylove: 土豪做法，不好用可以再买一个
<onlylove> happyaron: ^
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不是土豪
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是土豪, 就应该一部到位. 
<onlylove> happyaron: http://www.techweb.com.cn/ucweb/news/id/2053713_4
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 小米路由器mini拆解评测
<onlylove> happyaron: 图太小
<onlylove> happyaron: http://bbs.xiaomi.cn/thread-10332658-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【路由mini首拆】小米路由器mini拆机！拆！拆！拆！　-　小米手机官方论坛
<onlylove> happyaron: http://tu.pcpop.com/all-1018952.htm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 空间紧凑内部简洁！小米路由mini拆解_PCPOP泡泡网
<happyaron> onlylove: 赶脚不成啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 板子太薄？
<happyaron> onlylove: 怎么看怎么觉得不厚道
<onlylove> happyaron: tp厚道……
<onlylove> happyaron: 网件也厚道
<happyaron> onlylove: tp也不够厚道
<onlylove> happyaron: 难道水星厚道不成？
<happyaron> iMadper: 你用1.1.0.0037版本应该就不会有词库问题了
<iMadper> http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/525965   inksys....
<happyaron> onlylove: 水星也不行啊
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 521 => for http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/525965 -- unhandled response
<happyaron> onlylove: 不过水星便宜，性价比高点而已
<iMadper> happyaron: 懒得换. 你快修. 
<onlylove> happyaron: 和TP比不就厚道了嘛，反正大家互相刷
<happyaron> iMadper: 不是我的事
<onlylove> linksys这个是bgn，小米那个是ac
<iMadper> ac是啥以为?
<iMadper> 是啥意思?
<onlylove> happyaron: 这么说还真得放你那试试AC啥速度
<happyaron> onlylove: AC要独立芯片的
<happyaron> onlylove: 但是要新一点的网卡才能真的AC
<onlylove> 靠……
<happyaron> 否则都是5GHz 11n
<onlylove> happyaron: 你那就没个ac的卡什么的？
<happyaron> 11n本身有2.4G和5G两个标准
<^k^> iMadper: define:ac not defined.
<happyaron> 哦你说让我给你测试
<happyaron> 这个没问题
<happyaron> 都有
<onlylove> 诶，这周先买回来看看再说……
<onlylove> 两个傻K
<onlylove> happyaron: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1063868-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 小米路由器Mini 开箱 - 硬件Show - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<onlylove> happyaron: 来个土豪hell的开箱
<onlylove> http://www.right.com.cn/forum/thread-143463-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 小米路由mini已公测,分享个拆机图链接 - N多网络设备、高端电脑配件、数码产品拆解 - 恩山WIFI论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<onlylove> 果然还是恩山wifi专业拆
<happyaron> onlylove: 其实你不该纠结这些
<happyaron> onlylove: 直接4300然后开始折腾就好了
<happyaron> onlylove: 嫌贵的话，可以多用段时间
<happyaron> 摊薄成本
<happyaron> onlylove: 你说呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个不是比4300便宜……
<happyaron> onlylove: 但是用不了那么久的
<happyaron> 一分钱一分货，不用这么看你也该明白的
 * happyaron lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 4300都能买仨了……我买仨能覆盖好大地方呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 覆盖一直都不是事，覆盖了之后怎么漫游才是问题
<onlylove> happyaron: 一分钱一分货是那个理，不过能便宜点就便宜点不是，神船和thinkpad不一样用嘛
<happyaron> onlylove: 那看你是神马需求了
<happyaron> onlylove: 你问 iMadper 他会不会买神船
<happyaron> 这不是土豪不土豪的问题，看需求咯
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过4300是GE口，这个就百兆
<happyaron> onlylove: GE口很可能有硬件NAT的
<happyaron> onlylove: 再说GE口用11ac是开玩笑逗你玩呢
<happyaron> 额，上句错了，FE口用11ac
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实无所谓，小米那货也就噱头，最便宜的ac路由呗
<happyaron> onlylove: 你要11ac有啥用呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 没用
<happyaron> onlylove: 得看NAT性能吧
<happyaron> 比如NAT只能跑30M，你大部分流量都要出去，那11n都用不上
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不指望家用路由给我啥惊喜
<happyaron> 百兆交换芯片和千兆交换芯片，也实在不是同一个概念
<onlylove> happyaron: 就像小米手机比不过水果一样
<happyaron> 嗯嗯
<happyaron> 所以别纠结，需求啥样就买啥咯。如果有特别爱好就买个好的，其实也没贵特别多。
<onlylove> happyaron: mtk就是mtk，没法和ath比，不过问题是，有人用mtk做的比ath的还好
<onlylove> happyaron: 网件真的……贵
<happyaron> onlylove: aruba 比 cisco 做得好， lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 这是我唯一不考虑网件的理由……
<happyaron> 刷owrt要性能好些的，内存大点的
<happyaron> 这货为了通用性，剪裁不足
<onlylove> happyaron: 16M ROM 128M RAM还好吧
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> cpu不了解
<happyaron> 多少mhz的
<onlylove> 580？大概
<happyaron> 这方面倒还好
<happyaron> 不知道交换芯片和radio怎么样
<happyaron> onlylove: 买玩具就买好的，如果纯粹为了用，不打算刷，就随意能用就好
<onlylove> happyaron: http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/fedf073772e73535ac8977a6.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 智能路由芯片介绍：[1]MT7620A_百度经验
<onlylove> happyaron: 有钱人的玩具，真心买不起
<onlylove> happyaron: 纯粹为了用，就他那远程绑定我就不放心
<happyaron> onlylove: tp wdr 6300/6500你看能刷不
<onlylove> happyaron: 手机访问路由，肯定经过它服务器了
<happyaron> 5300 亚马逊上就210
<happyaron> 6300是210, 5300是185
<onlylove> happyaron: 6300是ar9344
<happyaron> onlylove: 9344应该没啥问题，看radio能否驱动了
<happyaron> 我在用一个wdr7500，用的原厂固件
<happyaron> 我没有刷的需求，觉得很好了，也没那智能路由器的担忧
<onlylove> happyaron: 因为担忧，所以要干掉
<onlylove> happyaron: 普通的倒无所谓了，反正tp和dlink经常有个后门啥的
<onlylove> happyaron: 说起来，你给推荐的贝尔金，还因为贝尔金服务器挂了不正常工作了一阵子
<happyaron> onlylove: 没有啊，设置里可以灭了连服务器的配置
<happyaron> 我第一次就给灭了，哈哈
<onlylove> happyaron: 因为那货测试外网是ping贝尔金一个服务器，然后那服务器下线了然后挂了不少
<happyaron> 嗯呢
<happyaron> 但这种也还算可以吧，android还是去连google.com呢
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ www.google.com *FROM* google.com)
<onlylove> http://www.chiphell.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=840724
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ AR7161和AR9344哪个强？ - 外设 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<onlylove> happyaron: 等以后咱有了大房子，就买网件去，然后到时候这个如果还活着，当中继去
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个就扔了
<happyaron> onlylove: 有了大房子还用这货？
<onlylove> 好吧
<onlylove> 不过看测试这货能盖过130的房子……我似乎买不了那么大……
<happyaron> onlylove: 有一堵好墙，就废了
<onlylove> happyaron: 咱能不提墙的问题不……
<onlylove> happyaron: 我倒是觉得穿墙太好不太好，虽然说辐射什么的都是吓唬人的，不过这东西低点没坏处不是
<happyaron> onlylove: 所以Howisitgoing 蛙蛙壕，就至少要3个ap
<happyaron> onlylove: 功率低的，每个接入点的效果会好
<onlylove> happyaron: 蛙住别墅么，3个AP
<happyaron> 功率高了，自身会给自己很大干扰
<happyaron> 没有那么大
<happyaron> aruba的mobile ap，在复杂环境下效果经常可以完虐4300这种怪物
<happyaron> H3C也是很厉害的
<onlylove> h3c啊，原来卖过一个企业路由……
<onlylove> 带console口的那种，不过那货有web口
<onlylove> 家里小地方，用不上啥高大上的东西，除开银行和ZF，没见过CISCO
<happyaron> 现在cisco也少了
<onlylove> 貌似我们那联通机房是HUAWEI
<onlylove> 不过某局的路由器，嗯，TP的
<onlylove> 想不明白
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 干啥呢？
<onlylove> happyaron: 卖俩ap给我吧，我挂天花板上当灯
<happyaron> onlylove: 成本价一个900，你买么
<onlylove> happyaron: 算了……这灯泡太贵
<happyaron> onlylove: 还是瘦AP
<happyaron> onlylove: 必须有控制器才能用的
<onlylove> happyaron: 靠……这贵
<happyaron> onlylove: 但效果好啊
<happyaron> 我去弄点吃的
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 还没下班呢
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 写google test呢
<Administrator> 你们还没有下班吗？
<gebjgd> Administrator: 你能不用win么  还用xp
<Administrator> 你们太勤劳了啊
<Administrator> 我用的是windows7
<gebjgd> Administrator: 赞  还admin
<Administrator> gebjgd: 我喜欢windows和linux的融合体
<gebjgd> Administrator: 马上下班 一会儿去超市
<Administrator> gebjgd: 你上班能不能不要这么苦
<gebjgd> Administrator: 苦么18:19而已
<gebjgd> Administrator: 小白
<Administrator> gebjgd: 啊，你是在国外吗？
<gebjgd> Administrator: 难道你不是？
<Administrator> gebjgd: 我在大陆啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 别欺负小朋友了
<gebjgd> onlylove: 好不容易看到一个不怕死的admin党
<onlylove> gebjgd: windows嘛，自然要用admin
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我一直都是，死过好几次，就是不长记性
<gebjgd> onlylove: 扯淡  建个新用户  
<gebjgd> onlylove: 傻
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我讨厌那个新建的用户
<onlylove> gebjgd: 因为比admin权限小一点
<gebjgd> onlylove: 赞！
<Administrator> onlylove: 好久不见，想死你了
<Administrator> 我是个小白 你们不要欺负我
<onlylove> 说这句话的意思是，可以使劲欺负？
<Administrator> onlylove: 额。。。
<Administrator> onlylove: 为什么要欺负我，我很善良的
<onlylove> 说自己善良的，都是大尾巴狼
<Administrator> onlylove: 我是真的善良 我有信仰
 * gebjgd 下班回家吃晚饭
 * onlylove 睡觉去，不听小白说自己善良有信仰
<Administrator> 额。。。
<Administrator> 我哪里错了？
<Administrator> 好吧 我等等也睡觉了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 好久没有看到ofan了 不知道死活
<jackness> 还有人在加班吗？
<tonghuix> 有的
<mugebjgd> jackness: 有人在看电影
<mugebjgd> tonghuix: sa？
<tonghuix> mugebjgd: ？？
<mugebjgd> tonghuix: system administrator?
<jackness> mugebjgd: 额。。。
<tonghuix> mugebjgd: 不是SA，我睡前发现有个东西忘了装包了
<tonghuix> mugebjgd: 又爬起来装包，然后弄了一身汗。。。一会去冲凉
<mugebjgd> tonghuix: 什么叫装包？
<mugebjgd> jackness: 额什么
<jackness> mugebjgd: 你在外国我知道 所以你当然没有睡觉
<tonghuix> mugebjgd: 明天给人看的东西，装到包里。。。
<jackness> 阿里云登录不上去了 我悲剧了
<mugebjgd> tonghuix: 这点起来装包  真赞
<tonghuix> mugebjgd: 那东西比较麻烦，不能折叠，不能打卷
<tonghuix> mugebjgd: 又满处找文件夹
<mugebjgd> tonghuix: 裱起来
<tonghuix> mugebjgd: 那比A4纸大一点，特别麻烦
<tonghuix> 最后我搞了两块有机玻璃夹在中间
<tonghuix> 基本相当于裱
<mugebjgd> tonghuix: 有装裱机器卖
<tonghuix> 来不及了。。。
<tonghuix> 晚上只能自己搞了
<tonghuix> 我把写字台上的有机玻璃弄下来搞这个了
<jackness_> 你们都不用睡觉的吗？
<tonghuix> 洗完即睡
<mugebjgd> jackness_: 你自己都不睡觉 还问我们
<mugebjgd> jackness_: 竟然还在用win
<jackness_> mugebjgd: 怎么了 我可以虚拟机使用linux
<jackness_> mugebjgd: 我有cygwin
<mugebjgd> jackness_: 赞 cygwin
<jackness_> mugebjgd: 我备案出问题了 怎么办？
<mugebjgd> jackness_: 什么叫备案
<tonghuix> 楼上赞
<jackness_> mugebjgd: 你拿我开玩笑，大神会不知道备案？
<mugebjgd> jackness_: 什么叫备案
<jackness_> mugebjgd: 就是架设网站需要备案才能正常访问
<mugebjgd> jackness_: 从来没听说过
<mugebjgd> jackness_: 为什么要备案  凭什么备案
<jackness_> mugebjgd: 我用国内主机建了个论坛
<mugebjgd> jackness_: 自找苦吃
<jackness_> mugebjgd: 为什么啊？是不是直接买国外主机就好了啊？
<mugebjgd> jackness_: 你什么都知道还明知故问
<jackness_> mugebjgd: 国外主机可以安装第三方镜像吗？
<mugebjgd> jackness_: 你知道什么叫虚拟化么
<mugebjgd> jackness_: 随便你装什么
<hoxily> jackness_, mugebjgd 早上好
<mugebjgd> hoxily: 晚上
<hoxily> 晚上好.
<jackness_> mugebjgd: 我按照vps教程做了 但是我不会弄架设网站的东西
<jackness_> hoxily: 晚上好
<mugebjgd> jackness_: å­¦
<jackness_> mugebjgd: 额。。。。国内主机只要安装个镜像就解决问题了 而且后台管理很方便啊
<jackness_> mugebjgd: 我学不会啊 我不是计算机专业毕业的
<mugebjgd> jackness_: 不会就用国内的主机享受吧
<jackness_> mugebjgd: 备案要到通讯管理局吗？
<mugebjgd> jackness_: 我不在天朝10年了 你问我
<jackness_> mugebjgd: 额。。。
<jackness_> mugebjgd: 你在哪里啊？
<mugebjgd> jackness_: 你真逗
<mugebjgd> jackness_: 墙外 自由的地方
<jackness_> mugebjgd: 我也想去墙外看看 可是没有钱
<mugebjgd> jackness_: 卖
<happyaron> 艾玛
<happyaron> 弄点吃的弄了这么久
<happyaron> gebjgd: ryanair 竟然只能自己打印boarding pass
<happyaron> gebjgd: 太尼玛坑爹了
<gebjgd> happyaron: 不需要打印  pdf放在手机里就行了
<happyaron> gebjgd: non-EU passport呢，不是还要stamp一下，那个stamp是在哪里
<gebjgd> happyaron: 护照？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 你是eu passport把？
<happyaron> 吧
<gebjgd> happyaron: 不需要盖在护照上
<gebjgd> happyaron: boarding pass只需要扫描二维码用
<happyaron> 所以拿着passport和手机pdf就可以了？
<gebjgd> happyaron: 是啊
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我错过了什么吗，断线了。。。
<happyaron> 06:25 < happyaron> 所以拿着passport和手机pdf就可以了？
<gebjgd> happyaron: 是啊
<happyaron> gebjgd: 谢谢
<happyaron> 那我就尽量打印做backup吧
<gebjgd> happyaron: 很多人都是手机扫描登机的
<gebjgd> happyaron: 现在很少有人还去打印了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 手机扫的是手机app
<gebjgd> happyaron: 扫的是pdf
<happyaron> 额？
<happyaron> 网站上说要么打印到纸上，要么他们家手机app
<happyaron> 嗯
<jackness> 大家早上好啊！
<kandu> hoxily: 早
<kandu> jackness: 早
<kandu> happyaron: 早
<kandu> iMadper: 早
<hoxily> kandu:      早
<jackness> 我的vpn被断了
<jackness> 悲催的
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-06
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntukylin15.04安装vmware11故障求救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470036 操作系统：ubuntukylin15.04 vmware:VMware-Workstation-Full-11.1.0-2496824.x86_64.bundle 故障内容： (vmware-installer.py:13882): Gtk-WARNING **: 无法在模块路径中找到主题引擎：“murrine”， Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.10 • 换源，升级到Wily Werewolf http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470037 既然ubuntu15.04都发布了，该升级到15.10了 Code: root@ubuntu:/# sed -i "s/vivid/wily/g" /etc/apt/sources.list root@ubuntu:/# apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade 命中 http://archive.ubuntu.com wily/main Translation-en 命中 http://archive.ubuntu.com wily/multiv
<^k^>  ─> erse Translation-zh_CN 命中 http://archive.ubuntu.com w
<alpha080> bee...
<alpha080> beep
<alpha080> ok I'm online
<iMadper> kandu: 早
<LRXCHINA> 我有台老机器 装Ubuntu 哪个版本好  我的配置是赛扬（R）2.66GHz  内存504MB 硬盘80GB
<LRXCHINA> 新版本 能装吗
<yanlf666> 有人吗
<^k^> yanlf666:点点点.  09:42
<LRXCHINA> 有
<LRXCHINA> 谁装过老机器
<yanlf666> 好安静
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 请教：virtualbox u盘启动的问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470038 自己做了一个winpe+ubuntu启动u盘，想在virtualbox上测试，增强包装好，u盘也顺利认出。 从论坛里 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=151221 里试着建立UsbDisk.vmdk，可是在vbox里显示错误： Code: Could
<^k^>  ─> not open the medium '/home/b27/UsbDisk.vmdk'. VD: error VERR_ACCESS_DENIED opening image file '/home/b27/UsbDisk.vmd …
<maplebeats> 上下不安啦
<maplebeats> test 123
<yanlf666> debian系统装了VBox
<yanlf666> U盘居然读不出，增强包，2.0USB插件都安装了
<o0O> 大家好！  请问中文论去里的eexpress用户在线不？？
<o0O> 有急事儿找  关于无线网卡AP设置的问题
<o0O> 在论坛里看到了你的帖子   
<o0O> 叶子在线不？
<maplebeats> 你要找神?
<o0O> 恩
<maplebeats> 上微信，我猜他在
<o0O> 有号么？
<maplebeats> 当然有
<o0O> 你是说中文论坛的微信号  还是他个人的？
<maplebeats> 出售ee微信号
<o0O> 呵呵  
<maplebeats> 哈哈
<o0O> 帮帮忙  谢谢了
<maplebeats> 他微信号就叫eexpress
<o0O> crack_886  这是我的微信
<o0O> 用这个一搜  怎么是一个叫王燕妮的人呢？
<o0O> 是一个女的
<maplebeats> 估计ee就是个女的
<o0O> 那我加加她吧  问询一下先
<maplebeats> 我这里显示他的号就是eexpress啊
<maplebeats> 奇怪 - -
<o0O> 恩？？？  怎么会
<o0O> 我真没有扯谎   这是什么情况 ？！？！  
<o0O> 你能加上他(她)不？
<LRXCHINA> (⊙o⊙)…
<o0O> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=177&t=445579&start=30
<o0O> 这是他的文章    有兴趣的可以看看   时间有点久  不过还有些参考性
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 建立无线热点-脚本-AP-hostapd-dhcpd，给没root的android手机使用。 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: chole 
<o0O> 我的无线网卡在win下是可以当AP使用得   
<o0O> 但是在linux下  用这个脚本出现了几个问题  貌似断定我的无线网卡是不支持AP功能的了  
<o0O> 这下玩不明白了
<happyaron> 微信上他不是eexpress...
<o0O> ？？
<o0O> 那是？
<o0O> 我刚刚搜这个   竟然是一个女子   
<happyaron> 等他来了问问就好了
<o0O> 啊哦……   他常来？
<happyaron> 偶尔来，不是特别不经常
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  10:25
<BuMangHuo> o0O: 自己看看不就知道了
<BuMangHuo> iw list
<BuMangHuo> ee， 出来接客，有人点你
<o0O> 呵
<LRXCHINA> 我晕
<LRXCHINA> X﹏X
<BuMangHuo> o0O: 你用 iw list 看看网卡支持 ap 模式不
<o0O> 我看了   
<o0O> 出来的结果我看不懂  是支持还不支持 
<o0O> 我把结果帖一下   大家帮我看看  我认为是支持的
<BuMangHuo> o0O: iw list |grep "* AP"
<o0O> 恩  是这个命令  
<o0O> 稍等 
<BuMangHuo> 不用贴啊，有 * AP 这一行出来就是支持
<BuMangHuo> 没有就没办法了
<o0O> iw list | grep '* AP'
<o0O> 		 * AP: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0
<o0O> 		 * AP/VLAN: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0
<o0O> 		 * AP: 0x00 0x20 0x40 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0
<o0O> 		 * AP/VLAN: 0x00 0x20 0x40 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0
<o0O> 有   我认为是支持的
<BuMangHuo> 咦，这两天正要搞个完善点的脚本呢
<o0O> 呵  那come on  吧  
<BuMangHuo> o0O: ... 你不先搜搜的？
<BuMangHuo> o0O: wget https://raw.githubusercontent.com/oblique/create_ap/master/create_ap
<^k^> ⇪ ti: security-policy=default-src 'none' ; type=text/plain; charset=utf-8 ; encoding=gzip ; leng
<o0O> 47 楼是我的回复  
<o0O> 有兴趣的可以看看
<BuMangHuo> o0O: chmod +x create_ap
<BuMangHuo> o0O: sudo ./create_ap wlan0 eth0 MyAccessPoint MyPassPhrase
<o0O> 我还真没有搜索到这个文章    我是在逛坛子的时候发现E的帖子的   然后就一直在研究他的内容 
<BuMangHuo> o0O: 这个脚本比较全
<o0O> create_ap这个我还真没有看到
<o0O> 也是依赖于dhcp3-server and hostapd ?
<o0O> 并且不受hostapd的版本限制吧？
<BuMangHuo> ap 当然要依赖这些了
<o0O> E的文章里有几个点是不清楚的  所以要找他
<BuMangHuo> 不过这个脚本自动配置，你关了 ap 它自动清理的
<o0O> 恩  我小搞一下下
<BuMangHuo> o0O: 或者你直接用 ee 的脚本
<o0O> ee的不行
<o0O> 试过了
<happyaron> 你们都是脚本达人
<happyaron> 唉
<o0O> 出现的问题已经贴到47楼了
<o0O> 我试你刚刚说得这个吧
<o0O> 不要走哟   在线交流  呵呵
<BuMangHuo> 不就是没有 dhcp 嘛
<BuMangHuo> o0O: 在手机上手动配置个 ip 不得了
<o0O> 恩？
<o0O> 那起码得用一个无线AP存在呀
<o0O> 现在连无线AP都不存在   有什么办法呢   难道用USB线？  然后统一和台式PC走有线网卡？
<o0O> 刚刚的脚本是很全面   我连用法的地方还没有找到呢  刚刚把依赖搞定 
<o0O> 试了  create 这个脚本 也不行
<o0O> 提示我的网卡不支持AP (master) mode
<o0O> 看来是不具备这个功能吧   但是在windows下为什么就可以呢？  
<o0O> @BuMangHuo 看到我的回复了吧？
<lainme> o0O: 我之前用networkmanager里建AP的功能，可以成功。你可以试试
<LRXCHINA> 今天人好多啊
<BuMangHuo> o0O: create_ap 不能用么
<QiongMangHuo> o0O: 还了配置之后嗖嗖得快啊 泻泻! 我这儿10M光纤满速!
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我这最近被安徽电信强制升级到50M了 
<BuMangHuo> 啥配置
<iMadper> 啥配置?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 改成rc4-md5了, 我那四美元一年的vps看来整不起高端的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是啊, rc4快很多. 
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: xor更快. 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我没有违反诺言 : 少爷质问厨子:你答应过不把我昨天晚上回家的时间告诉妈妈的。厨子答道:我没有违反诺言埃你妈妈问我的时候,我只是告诉她我忙著做早饭,没注意到你回来的时间。
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: aes需要硬件的指令集支持. 如果是kvm还可以勉强用一下. 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 牛牛
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 其实, 可以关了加密的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 然后照样翻墙, 只不过非https的链接会被关键字审查. 只要你不上政治相关的网站就没事. 别的照样翻墙. 
<BuMangHuo> 乃们都不用 aes 了？
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 洗脸吃饭去
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 穷,用不起
<BuMangHuo> ..
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: aes要求太高了啊. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 正在考虑换chacah20
<iMadper> chacha20
<BuMangHuo> do 不是 kvm 么
<BuMangHuo> 还怕 aes？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是kvm. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 但是就算有aes指令集, 跑起来也不够快.
<BuMangHuo> chahca20 能更快？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是啊
<BuMangHuo> 我好像装的是  nodejs 的
<BuMangHuo> 不支持 chacha
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 唉，赞，新版本的 ss 自带后台模式了
 * O0XX|Qiong 饿困交迫
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: nohup ss-client & 就是了啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 快去亲 happyaron 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我是说 server 啊
<BuMangHuo>  ssserver -p 443 -k password -m aes-256-cfb --user nobody -d start
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: server也这样起来啊
<BuMangHuo> 以前不还是得用 supervisorctl
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 现在谁还用
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: nohup + screen就搞定了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 你去问问会写daemon程序的都不多的
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 换了配置之后嗖嗖得快啊 泻泻! 我这儿10M光纤满速!
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 赞
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 还以为 o0O 是你
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 那我是谁?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你是你哥, 你死了
 * QiongMangHuo 出门买ci的
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这个速度可以全局了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 给我你vps的ip我看看延迟?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: nimbus.adam8157.info
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 赞. 
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 有域名的土豪
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我翻墙用得筋斗云啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 有域名的土豪
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你是悟空?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 系啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 64 bytes from 45.62.114.165.16clouds.com (45.62.114.165): icmp_seq=3 ttl=48 time=301 ms
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 姓孙?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 羡慕你们这种国际出口不拥堵的人儿啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 名叫卡卡罗特 没姓
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 这还不堵?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 这渣线路能跑满10Mb, 还堵?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 嗷
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 延迟高, 但是速度不慢 == 国际出口不拥堵啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 64 bytes from 45.62.114.165.16clouds.com (45.62.114.165): icmp_seq=1 ttl=53 time=167 ms
<QiongMangHuo> 64 bytes from 45.62.114.165.16clouds.com (45.62.114.165): icmp_seq=2 ttl=53 time=232 ms
 * QiongMangHuo 还行
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂. 
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我家ping我的vps, 70ms
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 然后早起能跑满20Mb, 晚上连1Mb都没
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 广东联通, 50Mb的光纤, 到晚上都能跑满50Mb... 羡慕啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 北京真不适合居住
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我是中介的联通光纤10Mb 晚上也很好啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 膜拜国际出口不拥堵的人
<BuMangHuo> 说起来这 vps 的性价比真是高
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 斩斩乖
<yanlf666> 下午好
<yanlf666> quit
<yanlf666> hi
<^k^> yanlf666:点点点.  13:10
<yanlf666> quit
<yanlf666> exit
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: momo, 截图截图
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 用了你的这个 xterm 配色了，对比度比 roylez 的低， 靠谱
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 他后来改了, 可能是因为口味重了
<BuMangHuo> 哎我去，这个外号不是 telegram 里面传出来的么，你怎么知道的
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 帮忙截一段有注释之类的 c 代码就 ok
<BuMangHuo> 我这两个系统上面同样的配色差距好大，我得看看哪个是对的
<QiongMangHuo> 开全局跑speedtest, 上传不给力 http://www.speedtest.net/result/4340281528.png
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ image/png
<BuMangHuo> 这还不给力呢？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 上传不给力
<BuMangHuo> 1.1 也不错了吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 考虑到饶了一大圈, 两次走国际出口, 还算可以
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 64 bytes from 45.62.114.165.16clouds.com (45.62.114.165): icmp_seq=1 ttl=53 time=167 ms
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: https://www.dropbox.com/s/nmd7tged07zknpy/2015-05-06-131601_1366x768_scrot.png?dl=0
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 贴错了
<BuMangHuo> 还没点开，你快删了吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我说ping的结果是错的
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 截图没错
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 音量 100%？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 刚撒欢摇滚了一会儿
<BuMangHuo> 还有，你的 x230 电池居然能到 100%
<BuMangHuo> 我常年 98
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我这里用这个廉价 vps 上传速度比 do 还快
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 需要校准了可能
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我的电池两年半了 表现还很好
 * QiongMangHuo 求换X1C
 * O0XX|Qiong 求换X1C
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你不用 irssi 了？ 改用 pidgin 了？
 * BuMangHuo 求 mbp
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 都在用啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你各种分析啊...
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我就是那么一看，因为你的 screen 里面没有 irssi 嘛
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 有滴 我现在有两个source, 一个home 一个work, work的会执行 irssi -c canonical
<BuMangHuo> 那 wfh 的时候呢
 * iMadper 求换X1C
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: wfh也是work啊!!!
<iMadper> 但是wfh也是home啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: wtf的石猴呢?
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你怎么也石猴石猴的
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 是啊, 我也用了小dd他们的输入法啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 穷老板, 为啥换rc4了?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 快啊, 怕耽误你打仗
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 歇歇
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 来玩 ingress
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 表
<BuMangHuo> sougou 以前记得有黑框之类的问题，现在解决了不
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 装个混成器就行了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 穷老板
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 乖
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你微信上说那个相声
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 发个link来
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 嗯哼
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: http://6pingm.com/ddxs/139914.html
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 2015.4.11 大逗相声三周年生日专场《量子力学和广义相对论在相声表演与创作中的指导及应用》_董建春 李丁_大逗相声最新相声_6平米
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 光听不行 得看
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 有些聒噪 后头亮了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 并不能播放啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 渣渣 我这儿好的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 在stumpwmrc里面添加一句:  (run-shell-command "xcompmgr &>/dev/null &")   就行了. 一看你就不关注我配置文件的commit
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 关于iconv 编码转换 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470040 iconv 把整个目录包括子目录的,txt 从utf8转到gbk 命令要怎么写？ easychm用的是哪种gbk? zz: 873944287 — 2015-05-06 13:49
<BuMangHuo> xcompmgr 是啥
<BuMangHuo> 我看当当也用着个 compton 之类的
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: compton好
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 还是看不了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: xcompmgr是用的人比较多的, 但是有个坑据说. 
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 我用xcompmgr
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: compton用的人少, 但是据说没那个坑. 
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 选那个56
<BuMangHuo> compton 开了之后，我的 awesome 的状态栏就一直闪
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 正常. 
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: http://www.56.com/u21/v_MTM2OTAyNDAy.html#fromoutpvid=MTM2OTAyNDAy
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 这是你的lua jit在执行magic jit
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 大逗三周年 董建春 李丁_6平米_视频在线观看 - 56.com
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 这是你的lua在撸
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 无限loading啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 啥电脑哦
<BuMangHuo> 那怎么破呢
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 平时少看片
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 你看片, 你的wm就也在看片
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 看多了, 就要撸
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 很少看
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 那就少斩人, 你斩人, 你的Wm心里不平衡, 就要撸
<BuMangHuo> xcompmgr 也闪啊？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: awesome好用伐?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 有hidpi支持伐?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我有点儿想换wm了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: why?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: C-lisp写不动
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 有些东西没办法自己实现
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 写呗
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你会撸?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你会撸啊?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: lua简单的很啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo:  可以了, 貌似是chrome的问题
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://henning-bekel.de/xchainkeys/
<iMadper> 算了, 太折腾. 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: awesome 赞
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 快捷键序列呢?
<BuMangHuo> 不知道支持不支持 hidpi
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: hidpi是我切换wm的第一动力
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo:hidpi就是渣渣
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 给我
<BuMangHuo> ...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 现在这个分辨率下, 看的眼睛都瞎了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper 来，先告诉我怎么让 awesome 不闪了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你不是说, awesome赞嘛? 我又没说... 
<BuMangHuo> 算了，不折腾了
<BuMangHuo> 折腾是病
 * roylez 用 retina 的人鄙视各种跟dpi过不去的
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 在不在
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  14:25
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: test failed
<BuMangHuo> ^k^: ping
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  14:32
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 免费报名：Ubuntu开发者创新大赛线下培训 【5月9日，南京站】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470041 中国移动&Ubuntu开发者大赛活动火热进行中， 如果你还没有报名的话，现在就到中国移动参赛页面报名参加了dream.10086.cn/match。 目前作品上传已经正式开启， 所以大家加
<^k^>  ─> 油啊！ 2014年底发起的中国移动&Ubuntu开发者大赛依然火热的进行中， 如果你还没有报名 …
<^k^> BuMangHuo,
<Administrator> 下午好啊
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jackness> 下午好
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: QiongMangHuo 工行新出的hce支付不错啊
<BuMangHuo> hce 支付？ 干嘛的
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 手机信用卡
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 有NFC就行
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 全自动开卡
<BuMangHuo> 没有 nfc 啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: maimaimai啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不买
<iMadper> //me
 * iMadper 困
 * palomino|working 同困
<iMadper> palomino|working: 马力术!
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你老板以前叫什么来这?
<palomino|working> 只有困术 iMadper 
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: l4d2, 来来来
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 一起打手枪!
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不, 忙啊
<QiongMangHuo> ....
<iMadper> palomino|working: AMD Radeon™ R9 M265X 是个什么级别的显卡. 
<palomino|working> 不知道
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMan1Huo: 来来来, 一起打手枪
<palomino|working> ...
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • ubuntu14.04下Qt安装fcitx架构输入法出现闪退 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470042 在网上查找到安装 libfcitx-qt5然后复制/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/platforminputcontexts/下的libfcitxplatforminputcontextplugin.so库 到qt安装目录下的5.4/gcc_64/plugins/platforminputcontexts/以及Tools/QtCreator/bin/plugins
<^k^>  ─> /platforminputcontexts/下然后分别再chmod +x libfcitxplatforminputcontextplugin.so重启后，没有成功。打 …
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMan1Huo: ping
<QiongMan1Huo> O0XX|Qiong: pong
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMan1Huo: 现在应该是17天对吧?
<QiongMan1Huo> O0XX|Qiong: what?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMan1Huo: 年假
<QiongMan1Huo> O0XX|Qiong: 我不是转你了一个邮件咩
<QiongMan1Huo> O0XX|Qiong: 17
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMan1Huo: 我也17了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMan1Huo: 估计他们一起给调了
<QiongMan1Huo> O0XX|Qiong: 谢谢我
<QiongMan1Huo> O0XX|Qiong: 是啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMan1Huo: 不用谢
<QiongMan1Huo> ...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 代理挂挂了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 貌似又好了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不知道怎么回事啊
<iMadper> [WARNING]2015/05/06 07:37:16 Dial to 128.199.153.182:443 failed: dial tcp 128.199.153.182:443: connection reset by peer  O0XX|Qiong 
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 这个还好
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 链路问题吧
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: en
 * O0XX|Qiong 我想静静
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 静静? 不是亮亮?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://cdn.duitang.com/uploads/item/201406/27/20140627221527_LzHHy.thumb.700_0.jpeg
<iMadper> QiongMan1Huo: /dev/sda1 这样的节点, 也是udev创建的吧?
<QiongMan1Huo> iMadper: 你一下子提出了一个很赞的问题
<iMadper> QiongMan1Huo: 别嘲讽....
<QiongMan1Huo> iMadper: 应该是, initramfs里完成的
<iMadper> QiongMan1Huo: 那么, 既然sda1出现的时候, udev已经正常工作了, 那么重命名sda3这样的工作, 为何这时候udev会没有初始化完成?
<QiongMan1Huo> iMadper: initramfs啊..
<QiongMan1Huo> iMadper: 我查查
<iMadper> QiongMan1Huo: QiongMan1Huo: 如果我的udev rule里面, 不写action, 那么他具体的语义是啥意思呢? 什么时候这个rule会被执行?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你一下子提出了一个很赞的问题
<QiongMan1Huo> iMadper: 不管sda3出什么event都会被trigger
<iMadper> QiongMan1Huo: 哦. 
<QiongMan1Huo> iMadper: 我查查, 不确定
<QiongMan1Huo> iMadper: 真的是个好问题!
<iMadper> QiongMan1Huo: 干脆assign给你好了
<QiongMan1Huo> iMadper: Today, the kernel defines the device nodes names, and udev is expected to only manage the node's permissions and additional symlinks.
<iMadper> QiongMan1Huo: 今天啊. 
<iMadper> QiongMan1Huo: 那明天呢?
<iMadper> QiongMan1Huo: 还有昨天
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 明天周四
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 昨天周二
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 国内有啥便宜的多线vps?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 阿里云
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: è´µ
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 别装
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 阿里云真的比do贵多了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 云服务器低至￥49.5 / 月
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 贵毛
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: .. 这还不贵...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: DO一个月多少钱...5$啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 对啊. 
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 阿里云可是故障100倍赔偿的
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 说不准还能赚
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 是不是黑的好?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ... ...
 * O0XX|Qiong 困
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 深度桌面环境已经移植至Antergos http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470044 深度桌面环境现已经成功移植至Antergos，Antergos用户现在可以从软件仓库中安装深度桌面环境，享受深度桌面环境为你带来的快乐！ 关于Antergos Antergos是一个来自西班牙的Linux发行版，它为您提供了一
<^k^>  ─> 个优雅、强大
<gebjgd> QiongMan1Huo: 贵司的Unity是真渣
<QiongMan1Huo> gebjgd: 啦啦啦~
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMan1Huo: 贵司的Unity是真渣
<gebjgd> QiongMan1Huo: av-comparatives.org竟然用你们的桌面才评测
<gebjgd> QiongMan1Huo: av-comparatives.org竟然用你们的桌面来评测
<gebjgd> QiongMan1Huo: 哭瞎了
<alvin_rxg> Title: AV-Comparatives Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software - AV-Comparatives (@ av-comparatives.org)
<QiongMan1Huo> gebjgd: 啦啦啦~
<O0XX|Qiong> gebjgd: av-comparatives是评测av的么?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMan1Huo: 贵司产品线真广
<gebjgd> O0XX|Qiong: 是  
<gfxmode> 今天在Archlinx上刚装好Android开发环境
<gfxmode> 没有FQ工具，真心不能用Google的服务
<Hydra1> gfxmode: 对头
<Hydra1> gfxmode: google play你都开不起来
<iMadper> o0
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://jae.jd.com/   跑在这个上面就好了吧
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 京东云-云擎
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: client跑上去
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 有ruby和java容器. 
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 得tmd自己实现一个新的client...
<palomino|working> 卧槽,京东也来
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 京东云要挂了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我觉得也是. 
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: nnnd, 已经不开放注册了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://www.weste.net/2015/02-09/101581.html
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 京东云关闭三项主要云业务_互联网_威易网
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Hydra1> 京东云不是不给注册了吗
<Hydra1> openshift还不错，不花钱。
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> Hydra1: openshit的设计有点儿烂. 
<iMadper> Hydra1: 而且服务器也不行. 
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 出去抽根烟, 想静静
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我就在这里抽了
<Hydra1> iMadper: 免费的嘛，服务器也是在亚麻粽上，阿里云美国的节点的不也是
<iMadper> Hydra1: 我要国内的啊...
<Hydra1> iMadper: 阿里云的价格感觉特坑
<iMadper> Hydra1: 现在申请了azure的国内试用, 先试试看.
<Hydra1> iMadper: 做开发有点太贵了点吧
<iMadper> Hydra1: 做开发? 我不会开发啊
<Hydra1> iMadper: 你是拿来运维网站的？
<iMadper> Hydra1: 我也不会运维...
<Hydra1> iMadper: azure国内节点多少钱
<iMadper> Hydra1: 你会运维吗/ 我有个ssh的使用问题想请教
<Hydra1> iMadper: 不太会，ssh只会简单的维护和用来翻墙:-D
<iMadper> 奥. 
<Hydra1> iMadper: azure多少银子一年，什么配置
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 找不到了撒
<iMadper> Hydra1: 我不知道啊, 我申请的免费试用. 
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 么么哒 继续找
<Hydra1> iMadper: 能免费试用？
<iMadper> Hydra1: http://www.windowsazure.cn/pricing/1rmb-trial/   1块钱试用一个月. 
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 1元试用­- Azure 微软云
<iMadper> Hydra1: 我说错了, 不是免费, 不过1块钱我节约一下, 勉强出得起
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 并找不到啊
 * iMadper java是世界上最好的语言, 比php还好用!
<gebjgd> iMadper: 没文化  明明最好的语言是basic
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/35584.html 霸气侧露的极品糗事 : 一哥们逃课,被老师捉住了,老师当场把手机给他,让他打电话让他妈来一下学校……电话通了,哥们可怜兮兮的说:"妈,我犯事了,老师让你来一下。"结果,电话里传出一个粗狂的女声:没空！一筒－…
<yunfan> fuck you all
<yunfan> 一块钱得节约一年呢 
<yunfan> gebjgd: 德国土地可以买卖不  
<gebjgd> yunfan: 不知道
<gebjgd> yunfan: 必须可以
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那你买了么
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你给我钱 我就买
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你可以像以前百万格子那个网站那样  买个大地 然后划分成1平米的小块出售嘛
<yunfan> 我前一阵就看到有个美国公司卖一个荒凉州的土地是这么玩的 
<gebjgd> yunfan: 赞  合作么？
<luobo> 晚上好
<luobo> 各位
<luobo> 你们的github还能上吗？
<luobo> 我这能ping通，但是不能在浏览器里访问
<O0XX|Qio_> luobo: https://status.github.com/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: GitHub System Status
<O0XX|Qio_> luobo: 挂了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2oqCIfg4yAADOjyXHG3UAALrKAA0gEUAAM6n285.jpg 以后再也不做卧底了~特么挤死了！！！
<BINOOO> aa
<BINOOO>  /msg nickserv help
<yunfan> gebjgd: 搞起来啊  你得搞个一两亩地 然后切割成快 要拍照出证书 卖给国人 
<archl> 怪人们大家好
<^_^> 大家好
<^k^> ^_^:点点点.  21:32
<^_^> EE在不？
<Guest52124> 呵  被改名了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你也够恶心 : 大学里上大课,好不容易熬到下课。 隔壁的女同学打着哈欠说:"你看呀,那个男的真恶心,抠了一节课的鼻孔。" 我说:"你也够恶心,居然看了一节课呀！ "   
<Guest52124> 退出
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装 14.04 选择语言时误选了英文，导致没有输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470054 装了 ibus，但不能在右上角点出来，键盘切换也不灵。 刚装上时在 all setting 里还有语言选择，后来不知怎么没有了，all setting 的 personal 一栏只有五个图标了。 请问： 1、怎样
<^k^>  ─> 用 command line 将语言选择调出来？ 2、怎么将系统语言改回中文？ zz: saintthor — 2015-05-06 …
<tryit> hello
<^k^> tryit:点点点.  22:42
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: ping?
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 请教Laptop Mode Tools 与TLP 性能比较 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470056 Laptop Mode Tools 与TLP 都是笔记本电源管理软件，我最先安装的是TLP，两个软件不能共同安装。 请问一下(E文不好，国外好多文章看不懂。。。)， Q1:有没有人对这两款软件做过性能测试，以及这
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 知道这边有熊葱么
<jackness> 大家早上好啊！
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-07
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu 15.04 使用compiz效果怎么没有以前的多呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470058 在ubuntu15.04上安装CCSM，想使用震颤窗口，发现没有这个功能 未命名2.jpg 这是原来的compiz功能的图片 取消渐隐窗口.png 两个完全不一样。 zz: cnkanglong — 2015-05-07 7:15
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 在Ignite大会上，微软对Android开了一炮 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470060 来源：oschina 微软在每月第二周的星期二，会通过Windows操作系统自带的Windows Update推送补丁更新，也就是我们口中常说的“Patch Tuesday”。对于微软来说，这是对Windows用户负责任的一种体现。如
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 阿里巴巴高级专家沈询谈阿里开源之路 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470062 来源：oschina 阿里巴巴 沈询（微博：@淘宝沈询_WhisperXD） 08年加入阿里巴巴，之前一直从事阿里分布式数据层方面的研发与业务架构梳理工作，TDDL作者，具备丰富的实战经验。 【访谈实录】
<jackness> 大家忙什么呢？
<jackness> 都没人聊天的
<yanlf666> 上午好
<yanlf666> 有活人嘛
<buffon137> 上午好 大家
<yanlf666> 活人好少
<yanlf666> google怎么翻墙，找半天搞不懂
<buffon137> 在chrome浏览器中，安装一个谷歌访问助手插件，就可以访问google了
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Administ2ator> 怎么没人聊天啊
<jackness> 大家中午好啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/07/Cg-4WFI2msWIczWYAABcuKG4GNUAALq4QJlExQAAFzQ149.jpg 不要问我叫什么名字
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: hp买了没?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 还没买, 第二天就没货了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 嗷~
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: sigh..
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 真是个好东西啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 买回来装个arch当编译机都好啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 看起来是商用机 很靠谱的感觉
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是啊. 
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ebay上更便宜, 不敢买
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  10:31
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: iMadper 你们又在买买买啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 斩斩
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: http://china.dell.com/cn/business/p/optiplex-3020m-desktop/pd
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ OptiPlex 3020微型PC台式机 | Dell 中国大陆 pp: RMB3,024 起
 * QiongMangHuo 还是笔记本好
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 这同价位的配置太差
<chihchun> MarkS 一大早就在台北君悅做 ubuntu cloud roadshow 阿...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 够用就好 整个结实耐操的 15"适合家用反而便宜
<chihchun> 连续飞好几个亚洲城市呢....
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo:  RMB3,798起的这款, 还没我贴的hp质量高
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 咦? 过几天要来见我么?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我要买那个2500到手啊, 配置又高
<iMadper> chihchun: 不是要过来吧? 
 * iMadper 完, 赶紧换ubuntu.
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: iMadper 不知道有没飞北京呢
<iMadper> chihchun: 啥时候知道了, 记得告诉我撒, 我好有时间换
 * QiongMangHuo 一个大光头, 吴克
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这个台式机跟笔记本比有什么优势不
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 没优势, 响, 一堆线
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 硬要说的话, 比同价位笔记本耐操, 扩展性好, 屏幕大适合老人家
<perr> 咩
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我老爹想要个办公用笔记本 可有推荐的 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 没关注啊, dell 15" 入门级商用随便买, 耐操, 不丑, 用料足, 上门维修
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 等我给你找下
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 不要太贵哦 他可是自己出钱买 不是公费
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 友情提示, dell官网价可以讲价的...
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 确实不便宜
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: http://china.dell.com/cn/business/p/vostro-3546-laptop/pd  http://china.dell.com/cn/business/p/vostro-14-5480-laptop/pd
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Vostro成就15 3000系列 - 经济实惠的商用笔记本电脑 | Dell 中国大陆 pp: RMB3,199 起
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 贵 不建议, 还是京东随便挑吧
<yunfan> 3000左右还行啊 
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 额 原来是最烂的那个3k
<yunfan> i3那个3k的话应该比较合适  
<yunfan> 也许可以买个surface3?
<BuMangHuo> ...
<duyue_> ls
<QiongMangHuo> 兔嫂?
<yunfan>  要是能众筹个 用e-ink屏幕的平板就好了 
<BuMangHuo> 你们遇到过这种情况么，在 tmux 的一个 window 里面，打开 vim， vim-airline 变这样了 http://picpaste.com/scrot-WgSKvEYx.png  cc QiongMangHuo cherrot 
<BuMangHuo> 在别的 window 里面都是正常了
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 有eink显示器了
<BuMangHuo> 别的 window 里面都这样 http://picpaste.com/scrot-EzZxjrls.png
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 咩
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不用tmux 不知道有没有关系
<yunfan> 澳洲奶粉、日本尿不湿、美国名牌包……今后，消费者在天猫国际下单海外商品，部分产品将从宁波保税区派送全国，长三角地区的海淘族，最快可在下单第二天收货。
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我要的是状在mobile device上 
<yunfan> 在这过程中，店家只需向海关申报并交纳行邮税，而大部分价值500元以下的日常用品是免征行邮税的，超过500元，一般按10%征收，大大低于关税和增值税。
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 按照10%收税 买什么电子产品应该很不错 
<BuMangHuo> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> smartgit 好用!
<O0XX> iMadper: 销售是不一样啊...
<iMadper> O0XX: 对啊, 他来了看大家都不理他, 他心里想的是 "做技术的就是不一样啊"
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: iMadper 谁啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 陆涛
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 一个帅鸽, 适合你
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 尼码
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://baike.baidu.com/subview/361598/9766872.htm
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 陆涛（电视剧《奋斗》中人物）_百度百科
<QiongMangHuo> ....
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Enlightenment 0.19.5 发布，自由桌面环境 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470064 Enlightenment 0.19.5 发布，通过修复用户报告改善了以前版本的现代桌面环境和窗口管理器的核心部件，同时支持切换到 HTTPS 协议在模块中，删除了蓝牙模块中的重复的符号，最大限度地改善垂直
<^k^>  ─> 和水平的智能。 Enlightenment 是窗口管理器，Enlightenment 是桌面外壳，Enlightenment是创建漂亮 …
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: O0XX iMadper 你们都知道涨了多少工资了？
 * HowIsItGoing 为毛只有我没消息
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 上次1-1的时候跟我讲的
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 别再说了, 我快哭了都
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 不知道啊. 
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 哪儿查?
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: QiongMangHuo 说他知道
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 昂, Canonical不像毛毛, 有oracle能查自己工资
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: QiongMangHuo: 奖金, 哪天, 发?
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 我几年没涨工资了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 母鸡啊
<onlylove_> 靠，你们还涨工资！
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 我记得是7月
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 哦. 
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 去年五月发的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: tpm的bug分给你了. 乖. 
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 那就5月，我脑子不好
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: udev的那个你要不?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 问题是udev找不到我组啊理论上
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你要的话, 我就可以给你. 
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 理论上说, 丫们都已经能正常工作了, 这种无聊的问题我tm就不该管了....
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 理论上, 所有bug都是硬件上跑的啊
<iMadper> O0XX: +1`
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 都是你们组的问题
<iMadper> O0XX: +1
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 看到了?
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你有新老板了？
<iMadper> O0XX: 理论上, 咱们只负责分bug出去吧?
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: ypwong
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 当然我是纯理论分析的啊, 实际上如果不是你来打我啊
<Administrator> 大家吃饭了吗？
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 不认识，湾湾的？
<jackness> 吃饭了
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: hk
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我组以前pm
 * QiongMangHuo 洗脸刷牙去公司吃饭
<freeflying> O0XX: 靠，C社真好，蛋蛋这个点才起床去公司
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 叔儿昨天有事儿？
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 找你要个靠谱的ipsec/l2tp的配置
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 你用啥？ 我只有racoon的
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 而且没l2tp
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 那你咋用
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 纯ipsec啊
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 客户端用啥
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: vpnc
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 安卓没找到客户端，ios上系统自带
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 断线咋处理
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: openwrt上
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 写个crontab，5分钟重启一次
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 太那啥了点吧
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 懒得搞了，目前跑得还行。
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 话说现在用ipsec到linode东京的速度杠杠得
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4342463789
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 速度快但是不稳定，貌似我的ip被认证了
<freeflying> 晚上都有这个速度
<O0XX> freeflying: 你要用ipsec了?
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 是啊，稳定性不如ss
<O0XX> freeflying: 用fwall啊
<freeflying> O0XX: openwrt上美啊
<freeflying> O0XX: 你搞上去我就用
<freeflying> O0XX: 别搞转发，我自己处理就好
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: O0XX 其实ssh也可以开vpn你们知道嘛？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 所谓vpn就是iptables嘛
<HowIsItGoing> sshd里有个选项，可以连上之后开个tun
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 不管什么用iptables加route表都是vpn
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 那个不稳定啊
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 没output dev你iptables往哪发
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 你看ss-redir, 也没设备
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 不容易被认证
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 一样全局
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: iptalbes现在支持转发到端口的
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 难道它没daemon封装？
<O0XX> iMadper: 试一把ggcgo>
<O0XX> iMadper: 给候总搞个openwrt的?
<iMadper> O0XX: 没动力.
<O0XX> freeflying: ^^^
<iMadper> O0XX: 还是先弄打洞吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 弄个内网穿透吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个不靠谱
<iMadper> O0XX: 公司的网晚上没人用, 肯定很快
<freeflying> O0XX: 我还是学基蛙吧，5m重启一次
<O0XX> iMadper: 靠谱的还是找xuesong开外网端口
<freeflying> 至少现在ipsec还算快
<O0XX> freeflying: ss现在这么渣了?
<iMadper> O0XX: xuesong担心一开外网端口, wfh的人也都用这个翻墙了
<freeflying> O0XX: ss现在基本不能用
<O0XX> iMadper: 然后呢, 寻衅滋事?
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: O0XX 穿透？ 把你vps上办公室的tunnel和家里的tunnel连一起就好了撒
<iMadper> O0XX: 然后公司的20M根本不够用了就
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 原来要薅公司羊毛……
<O0XX> iMadper: 这种情况难道不是应该加特效C-w带宽么?
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: ... ...
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 我在公司里有个socks5的server, 我怎么从家连过来呢? 能ssh反向链接, 但是反向链接了之后我也只是有个ssh链接, 没办法访问socks5的端口啊
<jackness> 你们聊的技术我不懂啊
<jackness> 怎么个vpn反向连接的啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 你都ssh反向进来了还要啥socks5啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我ssh反向到了公司, 有啥用?
<iMadper> freeflying: 我要访问的公司的一个proxy, 实现翻墙啊
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 你在家也没外网ip么？
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 办公室ssh反向连回家啊，然后在公司scat撒。
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 难道你们都不用scat神器？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 家里有啊. 
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: scat? 我查查
<theJian> 這裏有多少人用的的dvorak
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 啥高级货
<iMadper> theJian: 现在没了, 以前有个
 * HowIsItGoing 不对，好像记错名儿了
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 14 aur/scat 0.1-2 (0)
<iMadper>     Syntax highlight on the terminal
<palomino|working> ?_? 难道不是用ssh -L还是-R的连过去然后访问本地的端口就行么? iMadper 
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 不是这货
<iMadper> palomino|working: 是吗? 我查查. 
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: socat
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 对了，是这个
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 这货确实神奇
<iMadper> palomino|working: 赞!
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 不过然而并没有什么卵用啊
 * palomino|working momo iMadper 
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: O0XX 破马说的对，ssh把本地sock5端口扔到远端就好了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: socat是我拿来连接两条ssh tunnel用的
 * O0XX momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo O0XX 
 * iMadper momo palomino|working 
 * iMadper momo palomino|working 
 * iMadper momo palomino|working 
 * iMadper momo palomino|working 
<^k^> iMadper:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<O0XX> iMadper: 渣渣
<iMadper> O0XX: ...
 * iMadper momo palomino|working 
<taozhijiang> 。。。
<taozhijiang> O0XX, ...
 * O0XX momo palomino|working
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: iMadper 听说过啥测试wifi覆盖的方法么？
 * HowIsItGoing 难道只能拖着笔记本满屋跑？
<jackness> 没听说过 
<jackness> 你们聊的技术我都不懂
<taozhijiang> 我来也
<taozhijiang> 有专门工具的
<jackness> 哦
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 有wifi测试仪
<jackness> 你们吃饭了吗？
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 好像很贵。taobao看看
<yunfan> iMadper: 为何贵厂的系统 /sys/fs/cgroup下空荡荡的 只有个 systemd?
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 不过很贵，android上找个app看看吧
<yunfan> freeflying: 有手机app
<iMadper> yunfan: 不知道, 没用过ubuntu
<taozhijiang> iMadper, 哪里的？
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 功放到货了，真赞。
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 赞!
<iMadper> taozhijiang: 啥? 
<taozhijiang> iMadper, 贵厂系统，你是哪里的
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 竟然还带FM/AM收音，啧啧
<iMadper> taozhijiang: Canonical...
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 恩, 改装一下就成手台了
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 纳尼？ 丫又不能发短波
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 你不会改装? 来, 我告诉你. 
<yunfan> iMadper: 你这qa不称职 给个2分 
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 1, 拆开功放, 把里面的东西拿出来. 2, 买个手台放进去. 
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 就这么简单
<yunfan> HowIsItGoing: rpi可以发fm 网上有代码 直接在gpio口插个ttl线就行 
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: …… 我有手台了，买个3.5转6的插头插上就行了，都不用开箱
 * HowIsItGoing 本来想买俩ap覆盖的，没法测试就多弄几个覆盖好了……
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 大房子壕
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 壕又买房子了啊
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 墙比较奇葩，过俩墙就没信号了
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 建助质量好
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 没有又啊
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 可能是剪力墙的关系……
<yanlf666`> 搞建筑的
<freeflying> iMadper: https://github.com/mossmann/hackrf
<^k^> ⇪ ti: mossmann/hackrf · GitHub
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 话说剪力墙是不是就是钢混?
<freeflying> iMadper: 用这个玩
<freeflying> gnu radio
<freeflying> 啥都能干
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 恩，里面有钢筋网，所以屏蔽效果太强了
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 没这么密吧?
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 这么密, 开发商不得赔死
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 不知道，反正wifi效果不好
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 赞建筑质量
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 房子大就说房子大, 怪墙...
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 碉堡啊!
<freeflying> O0XX: 其实基蛙的时别野
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 猴总乃造谣啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 别野蛙
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  12:42
<yunfan> iMadper: 为何贵厂的系统 /sys/fs/cgroup下空荡荡的 只有个 systemd? cc QiongMangHuo 
<yunfan> freeflying: gnu radio 要买个硬件吧  2k+ rmb
<yunfan> 什么时候价格掉到500- 我就考虑 
<eve_ouyang_> 有没人用过egroupware？
<taozhijiang> iMadper, 墙内还是墙外啊
<taozhijiang> iMadper, Canonical 大陆有公司么
<iMadper> taozhijiang: 墙内.
<QiongMangHuo> taozhijiang: 我好像认识你? 名字很熟
<taozhijiang> QiongMangHuo, 哪里？
<QiongMangHuo> taozhijiang: 我不确定哪里, 你这个名字我特别熟悉而已 我忘性大
<taozhijiang> QiongMangHuo, 你不会是帽子公司的人吧
<QiongMangHuo> taozhijiang: 威海 西安 绵阳 红帽?
<QiongMangHuo> taozhijiang: 以前是
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你还记得当年大明湖畔的hamo吗?
<taozhijiang> QiongMangHuo, 我也实习了几个月 帽子
<QiongMangHuo> taozhijiang: 私聊
<taozhijiang> iMadper, 也在北京么
<iMadper> taozhijiang: 北京
<iMadper> taozhijiang: 上海也有. 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 他是rh实习生, 我就说我有印象
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂. hamo确实是rh实习生. 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我说 taozhijiang 
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 他自己说了啊...
<iMadper> <taozhijiang> QiongMangHuo, 我也实习了几个月 帽子 
<iMadper> taozhijiang: 我也在帽子实习了... 1年...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我年纪大了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 所以开始喜欢学生娃啦~ 天啦噜, 夭寿啦~
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 尼码
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你限制太多啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 啥?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 恩. 
<taozhijiang> 帽子跳到Canonical，是钱多还是咋的
<taozhijiang> 不太和常理啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 你好
<BuMangHuo>  QiongMangHuo: 所以开始喜欢学生娃啦~ 天啦噜, 夭寿啦~
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: iMadper 你们好
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 所以开始喜欢学生娃啦~ 天啦噜, 夭寿啦~
<O0XX> jjjjj: QiongMangHuo 下面的动物们, 你们好
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你真是热心
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: .... ....
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你看, bruce大神出手了
<yanlf666`> quit
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 马老司机是要把别人坑进killwall, 一起死才开心
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 那我管不了这么多了
 * O0XX ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
 * QiongMangHuo ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
 * iMadper ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<archl> 买买卖
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 演技有点儿浮夸...
<archl> BuMangHuo,  喜欢学生娃
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不走心啊
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 所以开始喜欢学生娃啦~ 天啦噜, 夭寿啦~
<O0XX> iMadper: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/54754cb9jw1ervmityusgj20ea0n4tba.jpg
<archl> 北京真是好地方，总是出现一些我要查字典的词语。
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 你的racoon配置分享下我看看
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 等下
<archl> 。。。奇葩 - 我终于会用了，现在经常查查走心是什么。
<iMadper> O0XX: LO是啥?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: iMadper 你们俩演技都不行
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: iMadper 也就东尼大木的水平
<iMadper> O0XX: ... .... 
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: iMadper 都到不了哔老师
<archl> iMadper 我只知道  LibreOffice 缩写LO
<iMadper> archl: 我还知道LineOut
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: https://www.evernote.com/shard/s27/sh/e596d5c6-f1b9-40a3-9a95-675230b7ee30/41c6fe0154ea5e43ebf22dd597dc40f9
<^k^> HowIsItGoing: ⇪ How to build a remote user access VPN with Racoon
<archl> iMadper,  走心是什么意思额！
<iMadper> archl: 走肾 知道伐?
<archl> 不
<archl> iMadper, 北京才用的词吧。
<iMadper> archl: 我最早听一个四川妹子说的
<archl> iMadper, 在北京才知道？
<archl> iMadper, 到底啥意思。。。
<iMadper> ...
<archl> iMadper,  是变心的意思还是心不在焉？
<archl> iMadper, 反正我两者都是
 * archl 做事不走心
<archl> 还是走心。。
<archl> lol
 * QiongMangHuo 让你们修电脑
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 修电脑咋了？
<O0XX> onlylove__: 好人修电脑啊
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 那啥，openwrt，是不是下了image builder，就可以直接生成固件，不用联网了
<onlylove__> O0XX: 我不是好人，别看我
 * HowIsItGoing 妈蛋啊，没有复联2，神盾局这集连不上了
<onlylove__> O0XX: 顺便说，科技市场好人真多
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 你都需要去妇联了?
<onlylove__> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43980
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 国家安全法（草案）全文公布
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 话说看个神盾局, 为啥要去妇联?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 不理你，坏人
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  不走心 = 不变心？
<archl> 走心是啥
<o0O> hi ....
<o0O> 大家好
<^k^> o0O:点点点.  14:01
<o0O> 我刚刚在自己的台式PC上插入了一个USB无线网卡   那么我如何启用这个网卡？
<archl> o0O,  不需要启动
<o0O> 我用ifconfig wlan0 查看   结果是device not found 
<o0O> 因我用lsusb查看的时候   发现已经识别了
<archl> o0O,  没驱动的啦？
<o0O> archl:不需要启动？
<o0O> 那怎么办？
<archl> o0O, 换个
<archl> o0O, 直接说退货。
<archl> o0O, 我就那么干了。
<o0O> RTL8187  这个不可能没有驱动
<o0O> 应该用iw类的命令可以启动这个网卡 
<o0O>  让它工作
<o0O> 我只是不知道具体的命令了
<o0O> iwconfig wlan0 up ?
<archl> o0O, ifconfig wlan0 up
<archl>  o0O  是在用了 ifconfig wlan0 down 之后，默认是up
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: ERROR: invalied encryption algorithm=0.
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 改下encryption algorithm，aes应该ok
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 现在用的就是aes啊
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 大概你client这端有问题？
<o0O> 当一个无线网卡插入到电脑上后   如何才能知道它是对应着wlan0还是wlan1这个标识呢？
<o0O> 有没有命令查看？
<o0O> 难道需要一个个的蒙？
<o0O> HowIsItGoing:  刚刚我找到了网卡  对应的是wlan1  
<o0O> 而不是wlan0
<O0XX> iMadper: 好人
<iMadper> O0XX: 马老司机
<o0O> 谁能推荐一个无线网卡    支持无线AP模式的
<iMadper> O0XX: ifconfig -a 可以列出所有的网卡. 然后你就知道是哪个了. 
<O0XX> iMadper: 对对对
<iMadper> o0O: ifconfig -a 可以列出所有的网卡. 然后你就知道是哪个了. 
<iMadper> 你们俩, 改名字去
<o0O> 噢   对  我竟然把这个参数忘 了
<o0O> 命令显示我的无线网卡是支持无线AP功能的   并且在windows上也试验成功了 
<o0O> 但是在linux平台上  却无法开启   奇怪了
<iMadper> o0O: hostapd
<o0O> 安装了
<o0O> iMadper: 如何将wlan0 改成 wlan1 
<o0O> ？
<onlylove__> o0O: 有的网卡虽然支持Master但是linux驱动不支持，你需要换驱动，还有，改名？ip或者udev的rules里面找去吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 对对对
<o0O> onlylove_: 换驱动 ？？
<o0O> 这可好玩了   不会呀   
<iMadper> o0O: 写udev规则
<o0O> 也不会  
<o0O> 得扒帖去了   唉   
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 贵司的最新版
<O0XX> freeflying: ...
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 我说vpnc的设置
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 免费报名：Ubuntu开发者创新大赛线下培训 【5月10日，内蒙古站】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470067 2014年底发起的中国移动&Ubuntu开发者大赛依然火热的进行中， 如果你还没有报名的话，现在就到中国移动参赛页面报名参加了dream.10086.cn/match。 目前作品上传已经正
<^k^>  ─> 式开启， 所以大家加油啊！ 大赛开启之后， 我们已经在线上线下做了多场培训，落地有 …
<eexpss> 记得以前有一个flac下载的地方，谁还记得不。
<yunfan> 没有   
<yunfan> 只有  verycd搞过一次活动推这个  
<^k^> 新 云计算 • 关于未来企业级桌面虚拟化开源解决方案的假想 -- 纯属YY http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470068 看到一篇报道http://server.it168.com/a2014/1031/1678/000001678467.shtml 回家想了想，个人觉得还是可以写个开源的架构出来分享一下，专门针对true graphics from the data center for demanding 3D applica
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: http://www.smzdm.com/p/671223
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 521 => for http://www.smzdm.com/p/671223 -- unhandled response
<^k^> 新 线下活动专版 • Ubuntu开发者创新大赛线下培训 【5月10日，内蒙古站】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470070 2014年底发起的中国移动&Ubuntu开发者大赛依然火热的进行中， 如果你还没有报名的话，现在就到中国移动参赛页面报名参加了dream.10086.cn/match。 目前作品上传已经正式开启，
<^k^>  ─> 所以大家加油啊！ 大赛开启之后， 我们已经在线上线下做了多场培训，落地有到北京邮 …
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 小e!
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 其实可以看看udev的源码 为啥要删
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 小 e
<eexpss> nnnnnd 有好事没
<nyfair> 老司机们，g婊chrome书签的缩略图怎么删掉
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 咩
<eexpss> nyfair: 不能。换 opera吧。
<O0XX> nyfair: 删了chrome就删了
<nyfair> eexpss: 那个是渣
<eexpss> 所有好功能都在这。
<nyfair> O0XX: 火鼬能导入g婊的书签么
<o0O> eexpss: 在不？
<O0XX> nyfair: G裱的书签那么渣, 还导入干嘛
<o0O> 从昨天就开始找你^_^ 
<O0XX> nyfair: 直接不要了, 态度最钟繇
<O0XX> nyfair: 重要
<nyfair> O0XX: 我有一堆书签啊，成本太大了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 渣渣输入法
<o0O> E神在不？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: iMadper http://weibo.com/1748345007/CgJq0Fexe#_rnd1430985746541
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<eexpss> 干嘛
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 羞不羞
<eexpss> 蛋蛋，听说你要结婚了？
<o0O> 你是ID
<o0O> 为
<o0O> eexpross的朋友么？
<o0O> 我想请教关于你发表的一个帖子中涉及的问题
<eexpss> 你谁呢。
<o0O> 无线AP方面的
<o0O> 我就是一个初学者  呵呵
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 恩. 
<eexpss> 无线ap的，可以问 BuMangHuo。他最近搞这个。
<o0O> 恩
<o0O> 昨天与他联系了
<o0O> 但是今天没看到他出现呢
<eexpss> 额。
<eexpss> 在啊。
<eexpss> BuMangHuo: 有人找你。
<o0O> BuMangHuo: 在不？
<o0O> 还是我
<o0O> 呵呵
<eexpss> o0O: 你撒问题，直接问。
<o0O> 我的无线网卡在win平台上是支持AP mode的  
<o0O> 但是到了linux平台  用了E神的脚本   还有昨天B神的脚本  都提示我说：此设备不支持AP mode
<o0O> 这让我很困惑
<o0O> 我不知道怎么解决了 
<o0O> 刚刚有朋友提示我说要换驱动  
 * O0XX B神...
<iMadper> B神是谁??!?!
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 只有可能是你吧?
<o0O> 但是我总觉得 不至于这样吧   况且如何换我也没有思路 
<o0O> B神指得就是他  呵呵
<eexpss> 脚本如果提示不支持，就是说网卡没这特性。或者这边的驱动不对，特性没显示出来。
<o0O> 估计是到了驱动层面了   我是一点思路都没有
<o0O> 轻易不敢换这个驱动   怕耽误了无线网卡的正常使用   
<eexpss> 或者windows下就是假冒的。
<eexpss> 找一个没root的android手机试试就知道了。
<o0O> 顺便问一下： 聊天室里这种“提示信息”如何可以屏蔽掉   什么某某退出  什么发个小笑话  
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 昨天他找你
<o0O> 干扰聊天内容呢！
<eexpss> 脚本里面很清楚，就是 iw list|grep "* AP"
<BuMangHuo> o0O: 你的网卡不支持啊
<o0O> 我又换了一个网卡
<o0O> 卡皇
<o0O> 这是支持的
<BuMangHuo> * AP$ cc eexpss o0O 
<eexpss> 随便吧。有AP字眼就行。
<o0O> 这个命令我下了  有AP字眼
<o0O> BMH 昨天见到过我贴上来的命令输出    今天的和昨天的是一样的 
<eexpss> 你贴命令结果出来，贴到paste网站。
<eexpss> @@ 继续问 BuMangHuo
<BuMangHuo> o0O: eexpss 说了，不能 grep "* AP"
<BuMangHuo> 要 grep "* AP$"
<o0O> 还有一个$字符？
<BuMangHuo> 昂
<BuMangHuo> * AP/VLAN
<BuMangHuo>                  * AP: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0
<BuMangHuo> 这种不算
<eexpss> iMadper: 你有搜集flac没。
<BuMangHuo> 一行，只有 * AP 才是支持
<iMadper> eexpss: 没有啊
<o0O> == agin try 
<o0O> 如果加上$  则命令的输出内容为空
<o0O> 那就是不支持的意思？
<eexpss> ▶ iw list|grep AP$
<o0O> 输出为空
<BuMangHuo> 那就是不支持
<o0O> 天 
<o0O> 为毛儿win下是支持的呢？
<eexpss> 咋会有这样的网卡。有模式，没AP
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 对的，所以乃的脚本得改啊
<o0O> 有什么技术？
<BuMangHuo> 驱动的关系嘛
<o0O> 噢 
<eexpss> .. 没道理吧。纯驱动不对导致？
<BuMangHuo> 我瞎猜的
<o0O> 咋个改法？  真真是没有思路
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: O0XX 这几天我给owrt加上pptp和ipsec之后，pptp客户端连进来就有route loop，不知道为啥……
<BuMangHuo> openort 加  ipsec?
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: B神你来啦?
<BuMangHuo> openwrt
<BuMangHuo> 那得很慢吧
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 就是vpnc啦，有个ipsec tunnel
<BuMangHuo> 我现在还是觉得 ss 快
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 还行，看youtube无压力
<eexpss> BuMangHuo: 你还折腾，你的wrt够复杂了。太bt
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 不复杂啊
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: å°± pptp, dnsmasq, ipsec, iptables
<BuMangHuo> ip 
<eexpss> 复杂得很。
<o0O> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=177&t=445579&start=45
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 建立无线热点-脚本-AP-hostapd-dhcpd，给没root的android手机使用。 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: hacker85 
<BuMangHuo> 如果用 ss ，可以省去  pptp 和 ipsec 嘛
<o0O> 这帖子里的45、46、47楼都是我的问题及相应的输出 
<BuMangHuo> o0O: 没有支持 ap 模式就没办法了
<iMadper> o0O: hostapd
<O0XX> roylez: 渣渣
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 我的pptp是拿来给手机连回家的
<o0O> BuMangHuo, :顺便问一下   可否将你的ppwrt技术细节分享一下  呵呵  想学习
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: linux kernel是肿么探测route loop的？ cc BuMangHuo 
<o0O> HowIsItGoing: pptp 手机连回家   这个功能我也想学 
<o0O> 用手机的网络连家里的无线镜头   画面太卡了  
<o0O> 有没有更好的办法 ？ pptp是为了解决这个？
<eexpss> BuMangHuo: 把 蛋蛋 和 大象 拉进来。要不批斗他们两个。
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 来来来, 私聊问你点儿东西
 * O0XX 想撸串了...
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 太gaoji了...
<o0O> 路边摊
<o0O> 呵
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 办公室! 收敛点!
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你应该先问我串是谁
<eexpss> 我串是谁？
<eexpss> 博大精深啊。
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.zhihu.com/question/30157938   QiongMangHuo 
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 偷走室友的MacBook，有什么后果？ - 大学 - 知乎
<iMadper> O0XX: QiongMangHuo: http://www.zhihu.com/question/30158035#answer-14189729
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 偷了一台macbook如何销赃？ - 苹果公司 (Apple Inc.) - 知乎
<iMadper> 这两个问题真的很赞啊
<roylez> O0XX: .
<O0XX> iMadper: 这种明显就是贾君鹏那种嘛
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂. 
<O0XX> roylez: 啥时候来帝都请我吃饭?
<eexpss> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2576117
<eexpss> 请问这种事情咋办。
<iMadper> roylez: 啥时候来帝都请我吃饭?
<roylez> O0XX: 为啥？
<O0XX> roylez: 你要发了啊
<iMadper> eexpss: 哈哈哈啊哈
<eexpss> 赶紧说。
<eexpss> 呵呵啥
<iMadper> eexpss: 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 啥时候来帝都请我吃饭?
<roylez> O0XX: 滚
<roylez> QiongMangHuo O0XX iMadper 滚滚滚
<HowIsItGoing> roylez: 啥时候来帝都请我吃饭? 
<roylez> HowIsItGoing QiongMangHuo O0XX iMadper 滚滚滚滚
<eexpss> 最近哈皮不过来了。
<HowIsItGoing> eexpss: 不列颠呢
<eexpss> 额。跑总部去了
<eexpss> 蛤蟆的总部
<eexpss> 说错了
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 也是蓉蓉的总部
<eexpss> 不是吧。 ???
<eexpss> 我无聊了。去帝都吃蛋蛋蛤蟆基蛙去。
<iMadper> eexpss: 吃他们, 我作陪.
<o0O> 不好意思同志们  我先撤了
<eexpss> 晕，大象也可以吃一顿。
<o0O> 明天不是这个网名  来和大家学习  
<eexpss> momo o0O
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 记者去采访企鹅，问他们每天都干什么，第一只企鹅说：“吃饭饭，睡觉觉，打球球”，采访第二只企鹅也是如此，一直采访了九十九只，然后他看见一只萎靡不振的企鹅，就走过去问：“你就是球球吧？”企鹅怒了：“我TM是觉觉！”
<o0O> 主要是手机连回家里    看家里wifi网络下的摄像头监控画面  
<o0O> 单独用手机的3G   4G  网络太慢了  
<nyfair> (;´Д`)禁用CNNIC证书之后完全登陆不上战网了，解禁了也不行
<nyfair> 蛤蛤蛤蛤，网易的国服暴雪游戏是CNNIC签名的，简直赞
<O0XX> iMadper: 都是妹纸, 简直赞
<nyfair> O0XX: 老司机老司机
<jack-zhang> 请问 为什么我卸载了emacs23  他会自动装上emacs24 呢
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 不可能. 
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 有可能是, 安装了23和24. 以前默认打开23, 现在删了23了, 就会打开24.
<O0XX> iMadper: 来来来, 一起打手枪
<jack-zhang> iMadper，我使用apt-get purge emacs24 然后他就 推荐我怕装emacs23 并且是先安装完emacs23 再执行emacs24的卸载 
<iMadper> O0XX: ...
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 这句话我读不懂....
<iMadper> 怕装?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.32.xljn7n&id=43509628204&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail  这本不错
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Gigabyte/技嘉 AORUS X3 Plus v3 AORUS X3 Plus v3 GTX970M独显-淘宝网 pp: 16999.00
<nyfair> Microsoft 安全公告 3050995
<nyfair> 为帮助防止客户可能使用欺骗性错误颁发的证书，Microsoft 将更新证书信任列表 (CTL) 以删除对从属 CA 证书的信任。受信任的根证书颁发机构，即中国互联网络信息中心 (CNNIC)，也已吊销从属 CA 证书。有关这些证书的详细信息，请参阅此通报的常见问题部分
<nyfair> 巨硬也把cnnic删了？
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 贵啊...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是啊. 
<iMadper> O0XX: QiongMangHuo: 啥时候咱也oem个 http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/lenovo/lavie/lavie-z/ 啊
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Lenovo LaVie Z Laptop | Lightweight Laptop | Lenovo | Lenovo US
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 还有8个月就可以换电脑了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/06/08/Cg-4WVJWHQGIdpaXAAjnjnbxLR8AAMZDwE3Y0EACOem831.gif 锤子好烫手
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 先买了嘛
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 2k还是3k?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 反正钱也是你的
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: ç©·
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 2
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 2k啊, 买个P50T还能剩下好几千
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: x230能卖出去多少钱?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 500我收
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 我出400
<O0XX> iMadper: 行, 归你了
<iMadper> O0XX: 500是现在的价格. 过半年就不值500了. 
<iMadper> O0XX: 你知道的, 电子产品降价快得很
<O0XX> iMadper: 400我说的也是现在的价格啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂. 
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 500, 卖不?
<roylez> O0XX: 妈蛋，我现在公司的笔记本就x230
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 现在卖的话 我这个配置水木上的成交价有3500, 不错
<O0XX> roylez: 换个给配天河二号的新公司去
<roylez> O0XX: 换个不给配电脑只给钞票的公司最好
<O0XX> roylez: 那也行, 一个天河二号估计怎么也得几百亿人刀了吧
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: O0XX 230才值500？
 * HowIsItGoing 妈蛋，还没里面那块ssd值钱
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 我不知道值多少钱, 我只出得起500...
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 500卖你个电源吧
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 干嘛要买?
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 促进GDP啊
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 我这里有张A4纸呢. 
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 8k卖你了
 * HowIsItGoing 话说换电脑的资金不是3k么？ 咋变2k了？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 母鸡啊
<nyfair> 诸君，我问你们个问题？自从cnnic证书挂了之后，你们用什么浏览器上国服暗黑3啊
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 好像就是3k，买个mbp吧
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 你知道我是果黑的
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 键盘太烂不堪用
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 我现在也快成果黑了
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 很多方便的功能一加上就app store过不了审了
<kandu> nyfair: 弹出安全警告的时候添加例外上。不过只玩亚服
<nyfair> 百度首页下面的  百度使用前必读
<nyfair> 进入后，选择 百度隐私权保护声明
<nyfair> 在二、3.里面的 个性化设置 选择停用 百度垃圾广告推广了
<nyfair> 诸君，g婊能关闭垃圾广告么
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 如何解决git serve 同步冲突? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470072 现在遇到这样的一个问题，应用场景如下： 有两个团队，一个是在中国，一个在欧洲，使用git作为source code的版本控制。由于国内和欧洲之间带宽的不够，两个团队不能使用同一个Git serve, 所以有
<^k^>  ─> 两个git server。但两个git server之间的同步要借助HK的服务器（从HK到国内和欧洲的带宽可以 …
<casio1374633> 能看到我吗？？
<casio1374633> 机器人在不在
<casio1374633> 我连上没？？
<casio1374633> hello??
<casio1374633> 人呢？？
<casio1374633> 有人吗？？
<casio1374633> 能不能看到我啊
<pocmon> 你在那里呢？怎么看不到你呢
<pocmon> 你快出来呀，我们看不到你呀
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7251.html 一块鲸鱼肉 : 一个公司职员刚领到薪水,便带着太太上一家豪华的餐馆吃了一顿。吃罢饭,他叫老板给账。算账时,他说:"一杯不值这么多钱。" "是埃本店一杯酒是按一瓶计价的,其它项目也是这样。" 职员太太听了这话脸色顿时变得惨
<^k^>  ─> 白,丈夫吓坏了,忙问:"你这是怎么了?" "刚才我吃了一块鲸鱼肉。"
<Hydra1> google arc有谁玩过吗
<ArchStacker> 关机就重启，有人遇到过这种情况吗？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/3575.html 强迫的结局 : 少男少女交谈着…… 少男:"如果我紧紧地靠在你的身上,你会怎么办?" 少女:"我会反抗！ " 少男:"如果我伸手抱你的腰,你会是怎么样?" 少女:"我当然也会反抗！ " 少男:"假如我要强吻你,你又会怎样?" 少女:"当然……我
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • texlive2004装到一半没空间了，请问怎么把之前安装的删掉 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470074 好尴尬啊，装系统的时候就分了30g，他说根目录空间不够了，求问怎么恢复到安装之前的状态？ zz: iRiddle — 2015-05-07 21:28
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<casio_> hi
<^k^> casio_:点点点.  22:16
<casio1374633> hi
<^k^> casio1374633:点点点.  22:16
<casio1374633> robot?
<casio_> hi?
<^k^> casio_:点点点.  22:18
<casio_> can you see casio1374633?
<casio_> 能看到吗？？
<casio_> 有人吗？？
<casio_> 没人吗？？
<casio_> 能看到我说话吗？？
<iMadper> ...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWGnSIQzRfAADYPXdadkIAAMY2wPiYB8AANhV335.jpg 阿三的牛也阿三
<Z^C> hello
<^k^> Z^C:点点点.  23:01
<xianbuger> <lishuo> chen:这是测试信息
<jackness> 有没有睡觉的吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-08
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 谁用过wine下的Foxit reader? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470075 成功在wine下安装了Foxit Reader 7.1 英文版，可以打开、查看、标注pdf，但奇怪的是每次打开一个pdf文件，会生成相应的.lnk文件，删除后，下次打开，会再生成，不知道这是怎么回事，谁有办
<^k^>  ─> 法可以解决吗？ zz: 不死鸟阿飞 — 2015-05-07 23:22
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 15.04添加打印机没有下一步，求解。附图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470077 如图所示，添加网络打印机后，能发现打印机，也能访问，但是没有下一步，不知道是什么问题，求解， 系统不是全新安装，是14.10升级过来的。 a5.jpg 求解啊， zz: li_li2008 — 2015-05-0
<^k^>  ─> 8 9:10
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1530.html 不是老公 : 结婚三个月后,新娘子向朋友哭诉。新娘:我真是绝望了,他连吻都不吻我。朋友:太不象话了,赶快跟你老公离婚。新娘:不行啊！朋友:怎么,不能离吗?新娘:他不是我老公。 
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  10:41
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 早
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 早. 
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<BuMangHuo> linux 下有啥画原型图的工具不
<BuMangHuo> 兼职做产品汪去
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: dia
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 等, 原型图啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我错了. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不知道诶
<sennn> hi
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  11:18
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 神马叫原型图？
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 额，这个我貌似说不清楚，就是软件界面原型
<BuMangHuo> 画出个样子来给客户看
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 那dia好像也能画
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: libreoffice好像也行？ 我忘了当年我拿啥画的了……
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我现在手画，然后用扫描宝扫描
<BuMangHuo> win 里面有像 axurePR 之类
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: Axure是原型交互工具；Linux下我目前还没发现
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 这个功能好像太多了
<BuMangHuo> 其实用不了这么复杂
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: UI、产品经理等都可以用
<gfxmode> 用Axure，你可以把界面制作好，不用写代码，效果是有窗口、可响应各种事件。我们这边用来做前期的评审
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 对的
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 那么你是产品经理？
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 其实我要的功能不需要交互
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 兼职啊
<gfxmode> UML图？
<gfxmode> 我刚在JD上买了G80-3000，开的电子发票，电子发票靠谱么？
<iMadper> gfxmode: 不能报销. 
<iMadper> gfxmode: 别的没啥问题. 
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode:  不报销就没问题
<gfxmode> iMadper: 真的么？我之前都是纸质发票，这次居然默认是电子发票，刚把JD客服小妹说哭了
<iMadper> gfxmode: 说哭了....
<BuMangHuo> 这么牛
<iMadper> gfxmode: 人家拿最少的钱帮上面的领导挨骂... sigh... 何必这么为难他们...
<gfxmode> 没那么过头，只是感觉她心里不好受
<gfxmode> OK
<BuMangHuo> 没事儿
<BuMangHuo> 反正京东妹子都是强哥老乡
<sennn> 赚大钱......
<Hydra1> 她们早习惯了各种投诉各种骂，根本不当一回儿事
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 早
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: momo
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 乖
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, momo
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/391749.htm  QiongMangHuo 看看  
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Canonical携手Ebuyer在英国推出预装Ubuntu的惠普笔记本_Hewlett-Packard 惠普_cnBeta.COM
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 咋了?
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 价格还不错  要是国内卖就好了   
<BuMangHuo> 你买那么多电脑做啥嘛
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你用的 x1c 是 11 的还是 14 的
<iMadper> bu
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 14的啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 11的能用?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 11 为啥不能用
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 11寸太小了吧?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 14寸我都觉得不够大
<BuMangHuo> 还好吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: .. ...
<BuMangHuo> 貌似分辨率也挺高？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 昂. 2560 * 1440
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我现在比较迷恋东芝P50T
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/1163636.html 没有看到键盘改了啊
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 【ThinkPadNew X1 Carbon (20A8A0SCCD)】ThinkPad New X1 Carbon (20A8A0SCCD) 14英寸超极本 （i5-4210U 4G 180GSSD Win7HB 64位）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 8999.00
<BuMangHuo> 还不是这种触摸的 Fn
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 这是旧版的...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: New X1是旧的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 新的叫做 X1 3rd
<BuMangHuo> 没看到哪里有卖啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 官网啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 美帝良心价
<BuMangHuo> 1088 起步的这个？
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 官网买的话，要运费的吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是啊. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那也便宜啊
<BuMangHuo> 键盘还真回去了
<BuMangHuo> 看起来不错
<BuMangHuo> 至少屏幕分辨率看着不错
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 这货比 x230 薄了多少
<Hydra1> azure免费试用注册时怎么没有中国地区可选？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/x-series/x1-carbon/#20BS0037US
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Thinkpad X1 Carbon (3rd Gen) | Lenovo US
<QiongMangHuo> 12"太小了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 昂，就这个
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 美帝官网买的话，运费大约多少
<BuMangHuo> 哦，应该还有税
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我当时走特快, 四五百
<BuMangHuo> 这本看起来不错
<BuMangHuo> 这几天看了一下别人的 mbp， x230 的屏幕完全受不鸟了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> 没钱哎
<BuMangHuo> 对啊，可以买个外接显示器
<iMadper> Hydra1: 中国的是另外一个网址. 
<iMadper> Hydra1: http://www.windowsazure.cn/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Windows Azure - Azure 微软云
<iMadper> Hydra1: 国内是世纪互联运营的. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你要换电脑? 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: dell new xps, 便宜
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://www.dell.com/jp/p/xps-13-9343-laptop/pd?ref=PD_OC
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ New XPS 13 Graphic Pro | Dell 日本 pp: 124,980円~
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 下面可选标准美式键盘
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: x230太厚太小了, 换换换!!!
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 我都不用x230的显示器了，外接了俩
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 一个看片，一个看弹幕
<Hydra1> 壕
<QiongMangHuo> 壕
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 请问, 片儿跟弹幕如何分开看?
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 一个开弹幕，一个不开，不就分开了
<Hydra1> 哈哈
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 好厉害!
<Hydra1> 够闲
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 能神同步不?
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 承让承让
<Hydra1> 还能闲成这样的，佩服
 * iMadper 现在觉得15寸 4k屏幕的笔记本才是程序员用的啊
<Hydra1> 俩窗口同时加载应该能同步
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 15寸还要4k？那字得小成啥样…… 瞎眼的节奏啊。
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 调大字体啊
<Hydra1> 直接上60寸4K了
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: dpi没错的话不会影响字体大小.....
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 那跟2k屏有啥差别？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.10.RUEB3d&id=44118807158&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Toshiba/东芝 P50-B P50-BT02M1 美国代购 P55T p50T 包邮 高配-淘宝网 pp: 7700.00 - 8050.00
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: UI难道不会被字体挤错位？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 会, 如果字体用字号 而UI用px
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 我还是喜欢轻薄的本子，码的时候外接显示器呗
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 不过不是有HiDPI的支持么
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 麻烦. 
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: dock
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: awesome有hidpi支持吗?
<BuMangHuo> ä¿©...
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 嚎
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 母鸡
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 哦 有
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 原来家里一个办公室一个，现在都搬回家了，都放一起
<iMadper> intel的开源显卡驱动最多只能支持两个显示器
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: awesome只设置字号, 条啊什么的都是根据字体大小scale的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 所以没影响
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 我开过仨，俩外接带本子自己的
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 那是后面改的?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 毛, 支持hidpi是对所有的ui程序做调整
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 不知道啊…… 不过那时候显示速度狂慢
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我吃过了, 你们不吃饭了?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 哦 那不知道
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你只改个tray有啥用...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 启动的程序该是小字还是小字.
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 14.04 中文输入法经常失效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470078 昨天经过大家帮助装上输入法之后，一直存在问题。输入焦点位置一改变，输入法就会失效。 例如，我在 firefox 里写这个帖子，先把光标放在标题输入框里，切换到中文输入法（我用的是极点五
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 听你们说话真费劲
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我尽量避免
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/laramie/+bug/1433716/comments/3
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你这不能欺骗客户啊
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for https://bugs.launchpad.net/laramie/+bug/1433716/comments/3 -- unhandled response
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: nnnnd....
<BuMangHuo> 球推荐显示器
 * O0XX|Qiong iMadper 说 QiongMangHuo 要跟他搞S.M.
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: dell 随便买
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: TPM
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ... ...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 别买dell, 回来我给你推荐
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我先去吃饭
 * O0XX|Qiong 我什么都不知道, 就是听见了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 买个便宜的就行了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 昂
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 目前我一个dell一个aoc，明显感觉aoc屏幕好些，可惜不能壁挂
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: aoc 的貌似性价比能更高点儿
<BuMangHuo> 把显示器搬公司用， 老板会不会觉得打他脸
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 让你老板买啊
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 这么说我打过很多次老板的脸了
 * HowIsItGoing 只有在帽帽的时候没搬过自己的显示器
<BuMangHuo> 其实我连主机都想用自己的，老板不让
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 只要公司机器不像我现在这么烂，建议用公司的，不用自己的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 2G 内存
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 可以用不
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 关键问题是，我买了好几个 4G 8G
<BuMangHuo> 的 ddr3 内存，全都不兼容
<palomino|working> 太少了吧...
<BuMangHuo> 说是得要最老的 1066 的 ddr3 条子才兼容
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 对啊
<BuMangHuo> 过几天想办法换个
<palomino|working> 把2g拔了?
<palomino|working> 直接插个8g
<BuMangHuo> 不可以的
<palomino|working> 焊在板子上了?
<BuMangHuo> 只能是  1066 only
<BuMangHuo> 点不亮的
<palomino|working> 囧
<BuMangHuo> 我试了五六个
<BuMangHuo> 只有这个可以点亮
<palomino|working> 手动调时序呢
<palomino|working> 还是说插上根本就不亮啊
<BuMangHuo> 换上之后，连上电源线就开始长鸣
<BuMangHuo> 开机键都不用按
<palomino|working> 好惨
<BuMangHuo> 这个主板只支持那种老的双面颗粒的内存
<BuMangHuo> 我运气比较背
<BuMangHuo> 入职的时候，刚好有一个之前09年入职的同事留下来的电脑
<BuMangHuo> 马蛋，刚好给我赶上
<palomino|working> ...
<BuMangHuo> 当天比我来的稍微晚点的哥们就领了俩新的
<Hydra1> 现在还有免费的vps可以用来翻墙的吗
<palomino|working> 6年了还不更新啊..
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 没有办法弄坏
<palomino|working> -_-
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 除非开不开
<BuMangHuo> 我在想办法
<BuMangHuo> 弄杯水进去会不会太明显
<palomino|working> 太明显了..
<BuMangHuo> 之前说是5年就可以申请报废，但是后来改了
<BuMangHuo> 不过慢也没关系，反正编译也是带薪的
<BuMangHuo> 老板不急我不急
<palomino|working> ...
<BuMangHuo> 有啥拆的办法能不留破绽的解决问题
<BuMangHuo> 剪一根电源线？
<iMadper> Hydra1: vps还想免费...
<iMadper> Hydra1: vpn免费倒是有可能
<iMadper> Hydra1: vps一堆4美刀一年的, 倒是不错
<Hydra1> 4刀一年的哪家？ 速度怎么样
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/327529
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 新低价：Balmuda 巴慕达 AirEngine EJT-1100SD 空气净化器（双风扇、CADR值469、溶菌酶滤网） 34800日元（约2100元，需海运）有晒单_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 哪天下班之前撒点水进机箱里，你不就有新电脑用了？
<iMadper> Hydra1: 4刀一年的, 是 QiongMangHuo 在用的. 在他家能跑满10Mb的带宽. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 哪天下班之前撒点水进机箱里，你不就有新电脑用了？
 * iMadper 越来越佩服 HowIsItGoing 了
<Hydra1> iMadper: QiongMangHuo: 是上次给我们ping的那家日本的吗
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不错了, 我们公司都不给电脑用
<iMadper> Hydra1: 不是. 是个美帝的vps.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我宁愿他不给
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 不错了, 我们公司都不给电脑用
<iMadper> http://www.smzdm.com/p/671413   <---  这货又蹦出来坑钱了...
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 521 => for http://www.smzdm.com/p/671413 -- unhandled response
<Hydra1> iMadper: 求网站地址
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> 已经半个多月没有看 smzdm 了
<Hydra1> iMadper: 4美刀一年给力了
<iMadper> Hydra1: 问 QiongMangHuo 
<iMadper> Hydra1: 我没在用
<BuMangHuo> 这个知趣最近好像优惠比较多的样子
<Hydra1> QiongMangHuo: 大哥，能给个地址看看吗
<BuMangHuo> 看？
<Hydra1> 注册地址
<BuMangHuo> 然后呢
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 然后报告GFW？ Hydra1 
<QiongMan1Huo> Hydra1: 看小窗
<Hydra1> 我像那样的人吗，又不是方宾兴
<BuMangHuo> lol
<Hydra1> QiongMan1Huo: 好的，谢谢。
<Hydra1> QiongMan1Huo: 看油管速度如何？
<QiongMan1Huo> Hydra1: 我满速
<BuMangHuo> QiongMan1Huo: 在你住的地方也能满？
<QiongMan1Huo> BuMangHuo: 对
<BuMangHuo> 壕
<QiongMan1Huo> BuMangHuo: 换成rc4-md5就满速
<iMadper> chiper的影响这么大...
<O0XX|Qiong> Hydra1: QiongMan1Huo 住的那种豪宅, 都是独立光纤入户的, 当然家里快
<iMadper> Hydra1: QiongMan1Huo 住的那种豪宅, 都是独立光纤入户的, 当然家里快
<Hydra1> 那是没法比，我这儿农村
<BuMangHuo> Hydra1: QiongMan1Huo 住的那种豪宅, 都是独立光纤入户的, 当然家里快
 * BuMangHuo 也在农村
 * O0XX|Qiong 村,too
 * QiongMan1Huo 确实是光纤入户
 * iMadper 在城乡结合部
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 现在你们家那边流行什么发型和音乐哇
<iMadper> QiongMan1Huo: 我家现在晚上翻墙也能跑满20Mb了. 
 * HowIsItGoing 真村儿里人表示看油管压力挺大
<BuMangHuo> 我的看看潮流是啥样了
<QiongMan1Huo> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 秃头
<Hydra1> 现在光纤是都光纤，就是出口带宽差
<iMadper> QiongMan1Huo: 主要是依靠公司的网络做中继
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 秃头, 纹身,大金链子
<iMadper> QiongMan1Huo: 不然国际出口渣渣
<QiongMan1Huo> iMadper: 给你关机断电
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 还不错哎
<iMadper> QiongMan1Huo: 口亨!
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你是用252做中继?
<BuMangHuo> 不至于吧，为了个代理就口亨
<iMadper> <O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 秃头, 纹身,大金链子   <--  说明你们村有钱
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 昂. 
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 行, 知道了, 下班前把网线拔了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 呵呵
 * iMadper 对了, 得写个systemd service去
<Hydra1> QiongMan1Huo: 你是跑SS翻吗？还是VPN
<QiongMan1Huo> Hydra1: ss
<gfxmode> iMadper: 快写，我现在还不懂Systemd的工作原理
<Hydra1> QiongMan1Huo: 96MB RAM跑SS看youtube会不会吃力
<iMadper> gfxmode: 我也不懂撒
<iMadper> QiongMan1Huo: 96MB ram.... ...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 我觉得你最该写的是个superviser
<QiongMan1Huo> Hydra1: rc4-md5就不会 满速
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 挂了你就挂了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不怕啊. 
<BuMangHuo> http://userscripts-mirror.org/scripts.html 这网站活了？
<Hydra1> iMadper: 咋的了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Scripts - Userscripts.org
<Hydra1> QiongMan1Huo: 好，试试看，反正便宜啊
<BuMangHuo> Hydra1: 完全够
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: systemd有个选项, 监控某个持续的进程是不是死了, 死了就重新执行.
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 对啊, 你给fwall写一个?
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 这么牛逼
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: sysv还得套层脚本监控
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: HowIsItGoing: 是的. 
<iMadper> [Service]
<iMadper> Type=simple
<iMadper> Restart=always
<iMadper> RestartSec=10
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 对对对
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 所以我是systemd的脑残粉嘛. 不论别人如何喷这玩意的设计(反正我也不懂设计), 好用就行
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 对对对
<gfxmode> Systemd这么Diao，像不像Windows的任务管理器？
<iMadper> gfxmode: 任务管理器 ->  htop ??
<iMadper> gfxmode: systemd应该是对应windows下面的  "服务"
<gfxmode> iMadper: 我打错了，服务
<gfxmode> 是的
<gfxmode> services.msc
<iMadper> gfxmode: 少侠你知道的太多了
<gfxmode> 。。。
<gfxmode> 见笑了
<gfxmode> 我最近用了下XiaoMi手环，这货待机太强悍了，至少30天
 * iMadper 老子电脑的top命令变成血红色了, 这是为毛啊!!!!
 * iMadper 跟闹鬼似的. 
<iMadper> gfxmode: 我的电子表10年
<gfxmode> 姨妈期？
<gfxmode> iMadper: http://www.ahlinux.com/start/base/19137.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: archlinux 的 top 命令变红了-Linux教程-爱好Linux技术网
<iMadper> gfxmode: 少侠好厉害
<gfxmode> iMadper: 你电子表什么牌子的？
<iMadper> gfxmode: 卡西欧
<gfxmode> G-Shock？
<iMadper> gfxmode: 不是...
<iMadper> gfxmode: 低端牌子... taobao上190买的. 五年了
<gfxmode> iMadper: 这么Diao。我送女朋友的Sheen，用2年，就没电了
<gfxmode> 我在想，我是不是买的假货了
<iMadper> gfxmode: 卡西欧的电子表基本都是10年了...
<gfxmode> iMadper: 敢问大侠是什么型号
<iMadper> gfxmode: 号称10年, 如果你平时不是总是按背光, 基本跑个10年没问题. 
<iMadper> gfxmode: 那就不好找了... 
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你的top来亲戚了?
<iMadper> gfxmode: taobao号码都换了... 历史记录没了...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ... ... ä½ 
<iMadper> ....
<iMadper> 啥情况...
<iMadper> -ChanServ- You have been opped on #Ubuntu-CN by QiongMan1Huo (adam8157)   
<QiongMan1Huo> iMadper: 干啥
<iMadper> QiongMan1Huo: 你干嘛给我+o?
<gfxmode> 我去搬砖了
<QiongMan1Huo> iMadper: 觉得你骨骼精奇是练武奇才
<iMadper> gfxmode: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.69.uLDhGn&id=895277531&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail  类似这个, 不过是钢带的
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 十年四皇冠 正品卡西欧10年电池数字时尚电子男士手表W-800HG-9AV-淘宝网 pp: 398.00
<gfxmode> iMadper: Thx, bookmarked
<iMadper> gfxmode: 这表一百多, 戴十年, 十年之后也不用换电池了, 直接再买一块儿也不心疼. 
 * QiongMan1Huo 心疼
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo:   这个价格贵吗?  http://www.joesnewbalanceoutlet.com/detail.asp?style=MR993GL
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ New Balance 993 - MR993GL - Men's Running: Training pp: Now: $109.99
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 肯定比国内便宜
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 貌似不是低价. 低价83刀...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 那不能买了...
<QiongMangHuo> s/低/底/g
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 低.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 底价是另外一个意思
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 底价是商家能够接受的最低价格. 
<jackness> 今天两个管理员啊？
<BuMangHuo> 管理员好多啊
<jackness> 今天特别多
<jackness> 额。。。
<jackness> 一下子一个多没有了
<BuMangHuo> 你们的 dotfiles 都在哪里放？ home?  Dropbox? 
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: gayhub
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我是说在本地的路径嘛
<BuMangHuo> $HOME/dotfiles?
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: $HOME/workspace/Dotfiles
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 然后符号联连出去
<BuMangHuo> 也对哦，其实放 gayhub 上就不需要在 dropbox 了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 对对对
<BuMangHuo> 不过有些配置里面不是会有些个人信息啥的？ 
<BuMangHuo> 放 gayhub 靠谱？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 个人信息分开放嘛
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 比如 muttrc 里面，有邮件地址，名字之类
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 这个无所谓的说吧?
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 密码什么的单独搞个文件, 然后include, 那个放密码的ignore
<BuMangHuo> 哎，这个思路不错
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: gayhub好东西
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 适合你
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 跟我学啊, 密码直接硬编码进去, 然后统一放到github的priv repo里面. 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 壕
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: private gayhub壕
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 免费的啊
<BuMangHuo> 求别炫耀
<BuMangHuo> 还是用 bitbucket 便宜
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  14:09
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  14:10
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 能帮你搞个账号的. 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 真滴
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 对啊, edu.cn的邮箱... 我有很多...
<alvin_rxg> Title: 中国教育和科研计算机网CERNET (@ edu.cn)
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我有6个...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 哪家学校的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 就我们学校的啊
<BuMangHuo> 现在有 edu.cn, 也不能用 private 吧？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我们学校每个人两个终身邮箱...
<BuMangHuo> 来，分享个 lol
<BuMangHuo> 先来选号吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你确定要? 确定要的话我就去激活. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 太久不登陆需要激活的
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 先看看号啊
<BuMangHuo> 选一个然后你去激活嘛
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 号没意思啊, 反正就是让你去认证github的. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 又不是让你迁移到这个邮箱. 
<BuMangHuo> 也对哦
<BuMangHuo> 那好
<BuMangHuo> 来一发
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 号码都是人名. 学校自动生成的
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 你要跟 iMadper 来一发?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 昂
<BuMangHuo> 一发够吧 ？ iMadper 
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 一发够不够不是得看你么
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: https://github.com/nvbn/thefuck
<^k^> ⇪ ti: nvbn/thefuck · GitHub
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 推荐个wp主题
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: wp?
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying:  这年头谁还用wp...
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 那用啥
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying:  这年头谁还用wp...
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 用iOS和Android
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 回答得赞不赞
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: wordpress好伐
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 我知道啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying:  这年头谁还用wp...
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 那用啥啊
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: wp能做个网站，别告诉我用啥静态的blog
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 哦 那不知道 =,=
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 蛋蛋上telegram
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 穷, 用不起telegram
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: alias fuck='eval $(thefuck $(fc -ln -1 | tail -n 1)); fc -R'
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 这个给zsh
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 昂...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 仔细看readme
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 毛, 安装之后说xxx命令放到bashrc或者zshrc
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 给的同一条命令
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 打包的有不会永
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: https://github.com/nvbn/thefuck/wiki/Shell-aliases
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Shell aliases · nvbn/thefuck Wiki · GitHub
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper 没有确认不危险么?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 那我怎么晓得...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: If you are scared to blindly run changed command, there's require_confirmation settings option:
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 都用fuxk这种词了, 还在胡这个
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 仔细看readme
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不看. 
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不好用. 
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 这货竟然卖9k+!!!!!  http://store.apple.com/cn/buy-mac/macbook
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ MacBook - 购买全新 MacBook - Apple Store（中国） pp: RMB 9,288
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 苹果的定价真心赞, 知道粉丝们多少钱都买
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 笨蛋太多都不够用了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是啊!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 前天看了个视频, 资深果粉王自如都受不了那屎一样的键盘和土豪金
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: lol~ 那tm可是全新一代的机械键盘你懂个屁
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 手感超越cherry switch不知道多少
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: amazing 啊!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是啊! 
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我已经见过很多果粉在知乎上说, 这是他用过的最好的键盘了!
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 阿妹增啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 那些不是果粉, 那些是傻逼
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 这些人真不是高级黑, 是真心粉
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 嘘嘘!
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 嘘嘘~
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: .
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 来 预测次回合
<O0XX|Qiong> huntxu: 章鱼嘘嘘
<iMadper> huntxu: 来 预测次回合
<iMadper> huntxu: 章鱼嘘嘘
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 尤文1:2，巴薩1:2
<nyfair> 4年了，我终于又从chrome滚回firefox了
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 回头是岸
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哪个小哥这么有正义感?
<nyfair> 但是autoproxy太烂了，foxyproxy又太繁琐，有推荐的么
<iMadper> nyfair: autoproxy怎么烂了?
<iMadper> nyfair: foxyproxy简直没法用. autoproxy好用的很. 
<nyfair> iMadper: 跟这个比比https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/proxy-switchyomega/padekgcemlokbadohgkifijomclgjgif
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: foxyproxy太烂, 没法切换代理都
<iMadper> nyfair: 我没用过, 你就说说看看你需要啥功能吧?
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: Proxy SwitchyOmega是要好一些
<nyfair> iMadper: 会提示哪些资源加载失败，自动帮你添加到代理规则里
<iMadper> nyfair: 哦. 那没这个功能. 
<nyfair> 另外，firefox添加搜索引擎还要做成插件，太丧病了
<nyfair> 当然firefox也有很多很靓的功能
<onlylove__> nyfair: chrome还是那个chrome，firefox已经不是当年那个firefox
<nyfair> onlylove__: 嗯
<iMadper> nyfair: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/use-search-bar-firefox-and-manage-search-engines
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Use the Search bar in Firefox and manage search engines | Firefox Help
<nyfair> onlylove__: 现在又足够的理由说服我换回来
<onlylove__> nyfair: 我想说的是，firefox越来越烂了
<nyfair> onlylove__: ...
<nyfair> onlylove__: 牛牛求推荐
<nyfair> onlylove__: microsoft edge吼不吼啊
<nyfair> iMadper: 这东西没用，我要自定义啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 哦. 
<nyfair> onlylove__: 牛牛，现在firefox烂在哪里？
<onlylove__> nyfair: 之前烂的地方依旧烂，以前还不错的东西开始烂了，不过主要问题还是flash
<onlylove__> nyfair: 我经历过两次，firefox突然占用1G内存，然后windows直接报警内存不足
<onlylove__> nyfair: edge没用过，有空我问下我这边测试flash的小姑娘有没有没用的虚拟机我玩下
<onlylove__> nyfair: 我不知道那两次是啥原因，不过是firefox进程占用1G，不是container那个，我记得flash是container那个进程
<nyfair> onlylove__: flash再烂也比html5强啊，g婊的youtube强制html5放4k卡死已经被很多人打脸了
<onlylove__> nyfair: 还经常性的，只能打开新标签，关闭不了已经打开的标签，只能关掉浏览器
<onlylove__> nyfair: 如果你能忍这些，那继续吧
<nyfair> onlylove__: 我就是因为最近chrome标签经常死掉关不了才想换啊
<onlylove__> nyfair: 记得装个叫noscripts或者quickjs的插件，firefox没用关闭js的设置，要用插件
<onlylove__> nyfair: firefox不是很频繁，但是会死
<nyfair> onlylove__: chrome也会死，我不熟悉firefox，就问问你两个比起来怎么样
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 如果不是因为vimperator, 我应该会改用chrome
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: ...别啊，我刚发现firefox有些优点chrome没指望啊
<nyfair> 64位firefox能调用32位插件
<nyfair> 比如度婊云，q婊玄风
<nyfair> 旋风
<nyfair> g婊客服直接告诉你用32位chrome
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 我不熟悉firefox的缺点啊，牛牛来说说
<QiongMan1Huo> nyfair: 比如说?
<onlylove> QiongMan1Huo: 人都说了，度娘，旋风
<onlylove> firefox37开始有win64了，不容易
<nyfair> onlylove: 度婊云免费2t空间，满速下载，有啥不好？
<onlylove> nyfair: 不能下岛国小片片
<nyfair> onlylove: 我又不看的，关我屁事
<onlylove> nyfair: 不能下岛国H游戏
<nyfair> onlylove: 可以下
<nyfair> onlylove: 从来都没问题
<onlylove> nyfair: 我记得我下des4的时候不让
<nyfair> onlylove: 我前几天刚下过，别扯
<nyfair> onlylove: 你要我上传份给你
<onlylove> nyfair: 那不知道为啥，反正我下的时候不让，我已经下好，全通删掉了
<nyfair> onlylove: des4是win98游戏，你win7又不支持
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qio_: 我要重启个日本vps了. 
<O0XX|Qio_> iMadper`: 可以
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qio_: 你没在用吧?
<O0XX|Qio_> iMadper`: 你为啥也长辫子了?
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qio_: 刚才掉线了啊
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qio_: 公司范围的?
<O0XX|Qio_> iMadper`: 反正我刚才掉了
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qio_: 你不是vps上跑得?
<O0XX|Qio_> iMadper`: 不是, 我公司的是在vps
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 关于4.7和5.2的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470082 我在ubuntu14上需要qt4.7的环境 但自动安装creator后发现是5.2的 之前在ubuntu12上安装是4.7的 这个怎么能按上呢 除了creator我都是命令行下载安装的 然后到软件中心安装creator zz: psv1988 — 2015-05-08 15:35
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qio_: systemctl的坑也不少, nnnd
<nyfair> QiongMan1Huo: 老司机，跟我说说firefox的缺点啊
<iMadper`> nyfair: fx的插件特别难写!!!
<QiongMan1Huo> nyfair: 兼容性不如chrome, 因为chrome是新时代的IE
<iMadper`> nyfair: guide也不更新!
<QiongMan1Huo> nyfair: linux下flash版本太低太烂
<iMadper`> nyfair: 到现在还要求py2.7呢
<onlylove___> QiongMan1Huo: linux下面flash那是adobe的事情，不过据说可以用插件用pepperflash
<iMadper`> onlylove___: 用插件走pepperflash, 看一个小时视频崩溃2w次
<onlylove___> iMadper`: pepper本身就不定时崩
<iMadper`> onlylove___: 完全不是一个级别的崩溃...
<O0XX|Qio_> iMadper`: QiongMan1Huo 这网太渣了
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qio_: 是啊. 
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qio_: 下周xuesong的老板来
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qio_: 忘了下周还是下个月了...
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qio_: 来了之后, 我们不给丫用sgp的翻墙
<O0XX|Qio_> iMadper`: 到时候BT开起来
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qio_: 不, 我们就下载镜像就行.
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qio_: 总共20Mb带宽才, 还需要bt?
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qio_: 首先让他搭建官方翻墙服务器. 然后我这个省下来我自己玩上翻墙用
<O0XX|Qio_> iMadper`: 他给你个英国的, 你用啊?
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qio_: 我不用啊, 我还用sgp
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qio_: 但是别人就可以用英国的了啊
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qio_: 有道理?
<O0XX|Qio_> iMadper`: 对对对
<gfxmode> 同事给我推荐好视力眼贴了。。。
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qio_: 据说还要添加到50Mb
<zz_mac> 周五好
<lei_> 快下班了
<zz_mac> 哈哈
<nyfair> flash和py2.7有什么关系？
<nyfair> 我撑死就写写油猴，写插件干嘛
<nyfair> ppapi就是渣
<nyfair> npapi也是渣
<nyfair> 但是再渣，看视频flash还是比html5好
<iMadper`> nyfair: 没有啊, 我觉得html5看vp9很赞啊
<iMadper`> nyfair: 现在正在想, 为啥其他视频网站不换成html5
<palomino|working> 额.我的firefox播不了flash了,不知道为啥
<palomino|working> 现在只能每次拿chromium看
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于软件中心的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470083 我在ubuntu12和14上通过命令行方式安装了qt4又通过软件中心都安装了qtcreator 但在12上显示qt是4.8 在14上qt是5.2 这个怎么调整能安装到4.8的 zz: psv1988 — 2015-05-08 16:14
<lei_> whois lei
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<QiongMan1Huo> palomino|working: 新浪么?
<O0XX|Qio_> QiongMan1Huo: 旧浪
<BuMangHuo> 求送C社官方翻墙服务器
<QiongMan1Huo> BuMangHuo: 我社穷, 整不起这种东西
<BuMangHuo> QiongMan1Huo: 老司机还在用 firefox 呐？
<QiongMan1Huo> BuMangHuo: .
<QiongMan1Huo> BuMangHuo: vimperator无可取代
<BuMangHuo> 用 vimperator 也没法完全代替鼠标啊
<QiongMan1Huo> BuMangHuo: 是啊 咋了
<QiongMan1Huo> BuMangHuo: 无法完全代替鼠标 于是就不用了? 逻辑啊!
 * lei_ 
<BuMangHuo> B 格不够高嘛
 * QiongMan1Huo 最近有什么非3D电影可以看看的?
 * lei_ 
<QiongMan1Huo> BuMangHuo: 要啥逼格, 用bash不用zsh, 用screen不用tmux, 用xterm不用rxvt, 我明明是稳重
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> 那你的 debian 还用 sid
<QiongMan1Huo> BuMangHuo: 用debian就说明稳重
<QiongMan1Huo> BuMangHuo: ä½ arch?
 * O0XX|Qio_ 对, 大便 == 稳重
<BuMangHuo> QiongMan1Huo: 恩啊
<QiongMan1Huo> BuMangHuo: zsh? tmux?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMan1Huo: 嗯
<QiongMan1Huo> BuMangHuo: 逼格高!
<BuMangHuo> 不过还是 xterm
<BuMangHuo> QiongMan1Huo: lol
<QiongMan1Huo> BuMangHuo: 知道, 所以漏过去没问
 * QiongMan1Huo 心细
<BuMangHuo> ......
<BuMangHuo> ||||||
<QiongMan1Huo> BuMangHuo: 啦啦啦!
<QiongMan1Huo> BuMangHuo: 啦啦啦~
<BuMangHuo> xterm 里面除了鼠标中键， shift+insert 之外，还有啥粘帖的快捷键么
<QiongMan1Huo> BuMangHuo: 有
<BuMangHuo> 我的这键盘没有 insert 
<QiongMan1Huo> BuMangHuo: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.Xresources#L42
<^k^> ⇪ ti: dotfiles/.Xresources at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<QiongMan1Huo> BuMangHuo: 我这是CLIP, 你也可以改成primary
<BuMangHuo> QiongMan1Huo: 赞
<QiongMan1Huo> BuMangHuo: momo
<BuMangHuo> 我还是去改成俩键
 * O0XX|Qio_ 困
<QiongMan1Huo> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9045305
<^k^> QiongMan1Huo: ⇪ Fuck It, I'm Going Back to Firefox | Hacker News
<palomino|working> :D QiongMan1Huo 
<palomino|working> ...
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 啷个?
<palomino|working> Fuck It, I'm Going Back to Firefox <-- 不错
<palomino|working> 我一直firefox来着...
<palomino|working> 实在不行的地方才用一下chrome..
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working:  me too
<palomino|working> 但是,flash的问题很奇怪.不是所有网站都不行,但大部分不行
<palomino|working> 可公司这同样版本的firefox同样系统就没事
<QiongMangHuo> =,=
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 你可能需要升级一下flash, 最近修了好多安全漏洞
<palomino|working> 额
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: sudo update-flashplugin-nonfree --install
<palomino|working> 我试试啊
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 不升级的话不安全的flash会被阻止
<palomino|working> update-flashplugin-nonfree：未找到命令
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 你怎么装的flash?
<palomino|working> 忘了.自带的??
<QiongMangHuo> 不是flashplugin-nonfree 这个包?
<palomino|working> 不是
<palomino|working>  flashplugin-installer                       11.2.202.457ubuntu1
<palomino|working> 公司是这个
<palomino|working> pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<palomino|working> 有个这个包
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-installer
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: pepper那个, fx用不了
<palomino|working> 喔...
<palomino|working> 回家试试,thx QiongMangHuo 
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: momo
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 新手在ubuntu下安装./install.sh出错，求各位大神解决，感激不尽 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470084 我安装的软件是fortran，但是出现了如下问题，求各位大神解决一下，感激不尽 user:~/下载/intel fortran xe 2013 for linux/parallel_studio_xe_2013_update2$ ./install.sh Error: Incorrect
<^k^>  ─> path to installation script. Installation can not be started if the path contains space symbols. Quitting! Press "En …
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qio_: U2713HM 2560 x 1440  <-  你之前用的? 
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qio_: 不是4k>
<O0XX|Qio_> iMadper`: 这也就2K吧?
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qio_: 昂. 
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qio_: 这个分辨率挺好...
<palomino|working> ...U2713HM....
<palomino|working> 这个坑爹的显示器啊
<iMadper`> palomino|working: 为啥?
 * tryit 准备从 rst 到 markdown 了……
<palomino|working> hdmi口是1.3的... iMadper` 
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qio_: 你大爷....
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qio_: 这都抢!!!!
<palomino|working> intel 4系的集显不支持dvi-dl
<palomino|working> 于是...我怎么也上不了2560x1440@60
<O0XX|Qio_> palomino|working: 按倒强上
<palomino|working> -_-
<iMadper`> palomino|working: 走dp啊
<palomino|working> 之前还能凑合2560x1440@50
<gfxmode> 强上会过热么
<palomino|working> 没有dp啊 iMadper` 
<O0XX|Qio_> palomino|working: 这么贵的显示器你都有...土豪马
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qio_: 中信连个首刷礼都没有 怎么办卡啊???
<palomino|working> 主板上只有hdmi和dvi iMadper` 
<iMadper`> palomino|working: 哦. 那就dvi啊
<palomino|working> 不支持dvi-dl...
 * QiongMangHuo DP路过
<palomino|working> intel去掉了..
<O0XX|Qio_> QiongMangHuo: 不办了
<iMadper`> palomino|working: 赞...
<O0XX|Qio_> palomino|working: 土豪马玩 left 4dead么?
<palomino|working> 不玩..虽然趁steam上免费时买了一个..
<palomino|working> 开会去,byebye
<ishamo> 我想下载一份linux的man手册，之前看书好像在kernel网站上能下载到，但是我找了半天没找到。
<ishamo> could somebody help me ?
<QiongMangHuo> ishamo: http://manpages.debian.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Debian Hypertext Man Pages: Index Page
<QiongMangHuo> ishamo: http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/m/manpages/manpages_3.74-1_all.deb
<iMadper`> is 不是 爱死hamo的意思嘛?
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 长度=974.02 KiB ; type=application/x-debian-package
<ishamo> iMadper`: 呃， 是爱沙漠的意思 - -
<isnothamo> ishamo: 赞
<iMadper`> ishamo: 你知道hamo是谁吗?
<iMadper`> ishamo: 这个频道有个渣渣也叫hamo...
<ishamo> 不知道。 给俺科普一下。  - --
<ishamo> 哦。 。
<iMadper`> isnothamo: 是不是啊?
<isnothamo> iMadper`: 不是啊
<ishamo>  呃。 。 好巧 。 。
<iMadper`> isnothamo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w4018-5016057396.3.Km21Za&id=42635978368&scm=1007.11837.6006.i43829338876&pvid=d18ea7e8-a420-4b20-9d78-328e62aed5c8   这个吧
<^k^> iMadper`: ⇪ 咨询有优惠保修5年日本Eizo艺卓ColorEdge CG318-4K电影制作32寸-淘宝网 pp: 29180.00
<isnothamo> iMadper`: http://item.jd.com/1188186995.html
<^k^> isnothamo: ⇪ 索尼(SONY) KD-85X9500B 85英寸4K超高清3D LED液晶电视（黑色）【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东 pp: 119999.00
<isnothamo> iMadper`: http://item.jd.com/1466666.html
<^k^> isnothamo: ⇪ 【三星UA78JS9900J】三星（SAMSUNG）UA78JS9900J 78英寸傲世超高清智能电视 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 76999.00
<gfxmode> 好贵
<isnothamo> iMadper`: 撸多了
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43996
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软称Windows 10是Windows的最后一个版本
<iMadper`> isnothamo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w4018-5016057396.14.Km21Za&id=42232937445&scm=1007.11837.6006.i43829338876&pvid=d18ea7e8-a420-4b20-9d78-328e62aed5c8
<^k^> iMadper`: ⇪ 3年保修咨询有优惠日本LG显示器34UC97-S 34寸曲面影院级有中文-淘宝网 pp: 6598.00
 * QiongMangHuo 淘宝不行啊, 至今没有卖soylent的
<isnothamo> QiongMangHuo: 这是啥gaoji设备?
<QiongMangHuo> isnothamo: 代餐
<isnothamo> QiongMangHuo: 不是说会放臭屁?
<QiongMangHuo> isnothamo: 母鸡啊
<iMadper`> HowIsItGoing: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w4023-7543263217.10.aUn9fG&id=45303937186   飞利浦自行车是个什么鬼?
<^k^> iMadper`: ⇪ -phillips/菲利普山地自行车男女铝合金单车26寸21/24速WG2603-淘宝网 pp: 524.00 - 923.00
<iMadper`> isnothamo: BVM-E250  <---   这个显示器屌爆了
 * isnothamo 这显示器配置真全
<iMadper`> isnothamo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141002.4.qC1vHe&scm=1007.10009.6098.i38079936353&id=40414423856&pvid=51d15a5f-0568-43aa-9034-20bd8e3d386c
<^k^> iMadper`: ⇪ 松下BT-4LH310 4K监视器-淘宝网 pp: 480000.00
<iMadper`> isnothamo: 48w
<gfxmode> 这种显示器一般是公安局、交能局、气象局等才会采购
<gfxmode> 吧？
<isnothamo> gfxmode: 有钱就行, 不用这么多事情
<nyfair> 诸君，求推输入法
<nyfair> 搜狗大流氓，功能最全
<nyfair> 度婊中流氓，功能大半全
<nyfair> Q婊小流氓，已经不更新
<nyfair> G婊纯流氓，2年不更，词库烂，功能渣
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • how can i solve it？Is it the problem of system kernel? 14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470085 有两个问题（系统是ubuntu14.04LTS）：1：安装软件时提示好多提醒，说找不到文件。 2：致命错误，不知道是不是upgrade后产生的后果 Code: dpkg：警告：无法找到软件包 gnome-us
<nyfair> 巨硬微流氓，词库烂
<nyfair> 狼嚎不流氓，但凡自建输入框不用windows标准输入接口的游戏都没法用
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • how can i solve it？Is it the problem of system kernel? 14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470086 有两个问题（系统是ubuntu14.04LTS）：1：安装软件时提示好多提醒，说找不到文件。 2：致命错误，不知道是不是upgrade后产生的后果 Code: dpkg：警告：无法找到软件包 gnome-us
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 请问fcitx的第2个候选字显示为... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470087 如图 fcitx第2个候选字.jpg 呃，才知道输入法状态不能截屏.. zz: sulow — 2015-05-08 18:06
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • how can i solve it？Is it the problem of system kernel? 14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470089 janemyleng@janemyleng-All-Series:~$ uname -r 3.16.0-30-generic janemyleng@janemyleng-All-Series:~$ ls /boot abi-3.16.0-30-generic initrd.img-3.16.0-37-generic abi-3.16.0-34-generic memtest86+.bin abi-3.16.0-36-generic memtest86+.elf abi-3
<^k^>  ─> .16.0-37-generic memtest86+_multiboot.bin config-3.16.0-30-generic System.map-3.16.0-30-generic config-3.16.0-34-gene …
<phantomer> 输入法这东西，都各有优缺点
<anonymous1> 新人報道，多多關照。
<phantomer> 新人報道，多多關照。
<onlylove__> anonymous1: 保护费拿来！
<onlylove__> 一句话吓跑了，真无趣
<JQK1> onlylove__: 太不友好了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu14.04 找不到网络代理中忽略的地址？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470090 在公司，需要设置代理才能上网（这个找到了），但是设置完成后，访问内网地址就访问不到了，一直没有填写忽略主机ip的地方， 哪个大侠知道，告诉小弟一下，在此先谢谢了。（
<^k^>  ─> 最好有截图，版本14.04） zz: yeah_louis — 2015-05-08 18:19
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 推荐命令行下的回收站 trash-cli http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470091 有没有觉得在命令行下用 rm 删除一个东西后有时想吃后悔药？ 推荐 trash-cli https://github.com/andreafrancia/trash-cli 它可以直接把你想删除的东西移动到回收站。更加神奇的是，你还可以从回收站里回复，就像
<^k^>  ─> 你在图形界面里做的那样。 好像有很对人造这个轮子，但这个目前是我发现的最好的 zz …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 讲义气 : 为了兄弟,我可以两泪插刀； 为了MM我可以插兄弟两刀； 为了爱情我可以插你两刀！~~~
<^k^> 新 开源小工具 • 求组队接手network-manager-l2tp http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470092 百度查找ubuntu下连接L2TP，很多文章推荐network-manager-l2tp。对于小白来说这样的配置方法的确很方便。但是很不幸的是作者不打算发布新的更新了。 联系了作者询问15.04版本的更新计划。作者的回复如下：
<^k^>  ─> Hello. Unfortunately, it's not so trivial to make a package for 15.04, since it uses strongswan instead of openswan …
<onlylove> 擦，几天不见，小米那破路由，京东涨价10块
<onlylove> 小米官网有运费？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qj6IJ62OAACTZDgW9JgAALrQQCoyVcAAJN8418.jpg 迟到被老师罚写一百遍保证书的绝妙解决办法
<yonghaoye> 这里有人吗？
<lainme> 有机器人
<yonghaoye> 啊？
<onlylove> lainme: 你在说你是机器人么
<lainme> onlylove: 如果是就好了
<onlylove> lainme: 好吧……
<onlylove> lainme: 至少机器人不用发愁买房
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的，软通动力那个VOLVO的外包真不错，可惜是外包……
<casio1374633> hi
<^k^> casio1374633:点点点.  23:31
<casio1374633> 能看到我吗？
<casio1374633> @^k^
<casio1374633> 有人吗？？？
<casio1374633> 能看到我说话吗？？
<Hydra1> .....
<casio1374633> 能看到吗？？
<Hydra1> 肯定能啊
<Hydra1> 咋地了
<casio_> 就是想确定下
<casio1374633> Hydra1 
<casio1374633> kai_fuku
<casio1374633> 这里都没人说话吗？？
<Hydra1> casio1374633:得有话题先啊
<casio1374633> Hydra1, 比如说，我现在刚装了14.04,我想用gnome，怎么最小化安装啊？
<casio1374633> Hydra1 
<Hydra1> Hydra1:不懂，现在开着win8在上IRC，建议谷歌
<casio1374633> 哦，好吧。还是谢谢你。
<Hydra1> casio1374633:既然要玩x windows，就不要纠结最小化安装了，除非只玩cli
<casio1374633> 至少说明，我的xchat链接成功
<Hydra1> casio1374633:个人看法
<casio1374633> 恩。稍微有点不太习惯而已，呵呵
<Hydra1> gnome牵扯到的东西太多，太多依赖关系，还是直接apt-get install比较方便
<casio1374633> 那还是算了。我尝试了下，apt-get install gnome. 要装的东西太多了
<Hydra1> casio1374633:对，别折腾，不差那点内存和硬盘
<casio1374633> 你现在在win上用irc是不是因为现在你也不怎么用linux了》
<lainme> casio1374633: 可以不装gnome这个包，而是把需要的一个个的单独装，像游戏这些就能省去了
<Hydra1> casio1374633:对，linux用的时间不多
<lainme> casio1374633: 你可以对照http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/gnome 这里的，只装自己需要的
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu – Details of package gnome in trusty
<casio1374633> 好的，谢谢lainme
<lainme> casio1374633: 如果还是多，可以先只装gnome-shell，然后缺什么再装什么
<casio1374633> 还是算了。我只是对新的界面有点不适应，反正能开terminal就行了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 刚装好debian 8
<hoxily> kandu: 早上好。  
<jackness_> 大家早上好啊！
 * gebjgd 还没睡觉
<jackness_> gebjgd, 你现在是什么时间啊？
<gebjgd> jackness_: 1:20
<gebjgd> jackness_: 在装debian 8
<jackness_> gebjgd, 你是在美国吗？debian 8 是最新版吗？
<jackness_> gebjgd, 还是你自由自在啊
<jackness_> gebjgd, http://114.215.97.106/我的个人网页你能打开吗？
<^k^> jackness_: ⇪ 一只自由鸟 | 又一个WordPress站点
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-09
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 用easybcd安装完后进不了win7了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470093 卡在正在启动windows界面不动，求助 zz: kubrick1991 — 2015-05-08 23:37
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 重感冒 : 最近,天气变化的很怪,不少人都感冒了,我也不例外。本想靠自己的抵抗力来杀病毒,可是时间不许可,而且…还真是他妈的严重。所以就受不了了,某星期六下午,就跑去看医生。那医生看了许久,叹了一口气,说:「幸好你是今天来看,要是你明天才来的话,就要准备後…
<^k^>  ─> ………。天再来了。」我ㄌㄟ……$%！@@$%%$$
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 书中的一道shell递归， 看不明白。。求指点一下。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470094 Code: 1 #!/bin/bash   2 test()   3 {   4         local n="$1"   5         #定义一个变量， 为紒乘的最大值   6         if [ "$n" -eq 0 ]   7         #当等于0时返回   8         then   9   
<hoxily> jackness: 没有域名吗？
<hoxily> jackness: 怎么只有IP呢
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 全能格式播放的音乐播放器Audacious http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470095 开始装的深度音乐，非常麻烦，并且不能播放mid格式，最后放弃。Audacious支持格式非常多，加载midi音色库，即可播放。功能强大，操作方便。 安装 sudo apt-get install audacious 安装audacious的解码器 sudo
<^k^>  ─> apt-get install audacious-plugins audacious-plugins-extra audacious-plugins-extra-console 其他百度 zz: sjpy — 2 …
<jackness> 你在干嘛啊？
<jackness> hoxily: 你在干嘛啊？
<kandu> hoxily: 早啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2qMKIB2hlAADIc4N2wdcAALrPQD9JKEAAMiL912.jpg 醉酒有风险,饮酒须谨慎
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu14.10无线网卡驱动无法安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470097 ubuntu14.10找不到 Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/b/n驱动，官网上下载驱动文件，按照官方说明，进行安装，始终无法编译过去，需要安装的工具都已经安装，求指点。 zz: zzwhjj — 2015-05-09 12:19
<vcoinminer> 想請教一下, 我如何正確的使用類似 dig +short my.dns.com | ufw allow from $0  
<alvin_rxg> Title: DNS.COM-免费DNS_智能DNS_高防DNS_DNS解析，免费智能DNS解析服务商，国内最大的高防DNS解析服务商 (@ dns.com)
<jackness> kandu: 早啊
<kandu> jackness: ..不早了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: SB,那是堵车 : 美国与中国航天员在太空的对话。 美国航天员:"中国太伟大了,我一眼就看见你们的长城了……" 中国航天员瞄了一眼说:"SB,那是堵车……"
<jackness> kandu: 你在哪里啊？
<jackness> kandu: 我的原创小说你看到了吗？
<jackness> kandu: 今天俄罗斯阅兵
<jackness> http://114.215.97.106/ 我的主页欢迎访问！
<kandu> jackness: 在家啊。下周项目要邀请人测试，还在忙。晚上再看~
<gfxmode_> 114.215.97.106
<^k^> gfxmode_, 114.215.97.106 北京市 北京万网志成科技有限公司
<jackness> kandu: 哦，好的，你好好工作，祝福你。
<jackness> gfxmode_: 我的个人主页
<gfxmode> jackness: 嗯，在看
<gfxmode> 你买的主机么？
<CyrusYzGTt> 没有MM图片
<jackness> gfxmode: 多提意见啊
<jackness> gfxmode: 是啊
<jackness> gfxmode: 阿里云的服务器
<CyrusYzGTt> 还有小说应该专门弄个子项 ，要正序阅读
<jackness> CyrusYzGTt: 额。。。。重色轻友吗？
<gfxmode> jackness: 是58块一个月的么？前段时间有优惠活动，送劵
<CyrusYzGTt> jackness§ 太单调了， 
<jackness> gfxmode: 我的很便宜20多块一个月，搞活动的
<CyrusYzGTt> jackness§ 如果没有什么吸引人的文章， 图片就是流量杀手
<jackness> C
<thaij> hao pianyi
<jackness> CyrusYzGTt: 美女图片有什么意思？我只是发表个人看法，给自己一个地方
<jackness> thaij: 搞活动的
<CyrusYzGTt> jackness§ 文章配图
<CyrusYzGTt> jackness§ 比如某些小说还弄个 世界地图， 某些密室地图， 女主角的图片
<gfxmode> jackness: 网上应该有免费域名的，我记得可以申请tk的免费域名
<jackness> CyrusYzGTt: 暂时没有美女图片，等我出去旅游再说
<CyrusYzGTt> jackness§ 去车展
<jackness> gfxmode: 我有域名，但是还在备案
<jackness> CyrusYzGTt: 好建议
<CyrusYzGTt> jackness§ 发廊 ， 街道， 
<CyrusYzGTt> jackness§ 步行街
<CyrusYzGTt> jackness§ 电脑城
<jackness> CyrusYzGTt: 我懒得出去，又没有好的数码相机
<jackness> 手机拍照不清晰
<CyrusYzGTt> jackness§ 手机， 
<CyrusYzGTt> jackness§ 也可以，图片是用来书签记忆的，自己知道就是了
<jackness> CyrusYzGTt: 听你的建议，等下上传一个视频
<CyrusYzGTt> jackness§ 嗯，有个免费ssh给我就更好 哈哈
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 安装软件都会报E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code ( http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470098 Code: 安装完软件后总会提示是否需要更新几个软件，然后就下面的警告和最下面一个错误。。 dpkg：警告：无法找到软件包 gnome-user-guide 的文件名列表文件，现假
<^k^>  ─> 定该软件包目前没有任何文件被安装在系统里。 dpkg：警告：无法找到软件包 libdbus-1-3:i38 …
<jackness> CyrusYzGTt: 你想干什么？什么是免费ssh？
<CyrusYzGTt> jackness§ 看youtube
<jackness> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以用goagent，免费的
<CyrusYzGTt> jackness§ 不能用，， 
<phantomer> 免费 的都不好用了
<CyrusYzGTt> jackness§ 也上不去官网
<phantomer> 建议还是买一个吧
<phantomer> 10元左右一个月
<phantomer> 很快
<jackness> CyrusYzGTt: 私聊吧
<m3800> phantomer: 只翻墙的, 没那么贵, 一般5块钱一个月. 
<phantomer> m3800 恩
<jackness> 谁要买吗？
<jackness> 我就是卖这个的
<BuMangHuo> gebjgd: momo
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo: 昨天上debian 8 btrfs 之后就kernel panic
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo: 赞
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo: 果断用回ext4
<BuMangHuo> gebjgd: 必须 ext4 啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ext4 +1
<BuMangHuo> gebjgd: 我现在要学当当，加入保守党
<gfxmode> 我/var用的reiserfs，其余的是ext4
<BuMangHuo> 你们用什么邮件客户端
<BuMangHuo> macro pager \eh "<enter-command>unset wait_key<enter>\v/html<enter>|~/.mutt/open-with-firefox-mutt<enter>q" 我在 mutt 里面配置了这个，用来在 firefox 里面打开一些 html 邮件
<BuMangHuo> 然后类似银行账单之类的，会给我用 gb2312 编码打开，然后就乱码了，其实我要的是 utf8
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: Thunderbird
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: Firefox——View——Character Encoding那不能设置自动检测编码么
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo: tb
<BuMangHuo> 在用 firefox 打开本地的 html 的时候，不知道怎么指定编码
<BuMangHuo> gebjgd: 是有，但是因为那个 html 里面 content="text/html; charset=gb2312
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo: 你发错人了
<gebjgd> 准备把32位的机器装amd 64 debian 8
<BuMangHuo> 我想指定让 firefox 用 utf8 打开有办法么
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo: xdg-open
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo: 改
<alvin_rxg> cat /etc/debian_version
<alvin_rxg> 7.8
<BuMangHuo> 搞定了
<BuMangHuo> 在发给 firefox 里面把网页的 charset 改改得了
<BuMangHuo> 继续用 mutt
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我已经到debian 8了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 请问是不是ubuntu10.04停止支持后，软件就不支持更新了，自己下载回来的安装包也不可以装吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470099 我装好10.04后，换了个chromiun浏览器想装点扩展，结果应该是版本太低，上到应用商店也装不了。 于是想更新chromium，没找到怎么
<vcoinminer> 請問如何讓 ufw 不是 root 也可以用, 或著如何讓 crontab 可以執行 ufw?
<gebjgd> vcoinminer: 用root crontab -e
<vcoinminer> gebjgd 如果我在 root 底下直接 crontab -e 效果一樣嗎
<vcoinminer> 咦, 好像一樣的意思~ 哈哈~
<vcoinminer> gebjgd 那可以請教嗎~ 如果 直接執行該 script 是可以運作~ 但是寫道 crontab 底下沒反應~ 是什麼問題呢?
<gebjgd> vcoinminer: 写出全路径
<gebjgd> vcoinminer: 命令要写全路径
<vcoinminer> gebjgd 了解~
<vcoinminer> 感謝
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ricoh aficio 打印机不能设置自动选纸？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470101 rt 在选项里好像只有固定纸大小，不能程序自已选纸？ 谢谢 zz: eagle5678 — 2015-05-09 17:56
<dsl_> 弱弱的请教个问题啊，apt-get 安装的eclipse版本老，我手动下载了新版的，如何在terminal中输入eclipes的时候启动的是我下载的新版的？
<lainme> dsl_: 把新版的路径加到$PATH的最前面
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 有关学生滴开心冷段子 : 班上一妹子,脸皮厚,很自恋,但长相却不敢恭维。一天,上自习课,她特突然地对男同桌说:"那些有车有房的男生才能配得上我！ "全班女生投来崇拜的目光。男同桌连头都没抬就来了一句:"我回家就把车和房卖了。"
<jackness> 大家晚上好啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/14185.html 教会募捐 :     一个为教会募捐的小女孩对一位先生说:"先生,请你为上帝捐点钱吧！ "     这位先生对小女孩说:"小姑娘,你今年多大了?""九岁。"    "啊！我今年七十九了,我会比你更早到上帝那儿,到时我亲自交给他吧。"
<Ukari> ^k^是不是机器人啊
<^k^> Ukari,
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装的Ubuntu15.04 64位不能更新 网络正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470102 cjc@chan:~$ sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for cjc: 获取：1 http://archive.ubuntu.com vivid InRelease 100% [1 InRelease gpgv 1,306 B] [正在等待报头]Splitting up /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_vivid_InRe
<^k^>  ─> lease into data and signature fa忽略 http://archive.ubuntu.com vivid InRelease E: GPG 错误：http://archive.ubunt …
<root____4> hi
<^k^> root____4:点点点.  21:57
<root____4> 可以中文？
<root____4> 第一次用这个irc软件，不太会用
<root____4> ..
<jackness> 大家都在忙什么呢？
<wang1992> hello
<^k^> wang1992:点点点.  23:13
<piee> touch不用ide还可以运行代码吗
<wang1992> piee:  touch 是什么？ 
<piee> ubuntu  touch 手机sdj
<piee> sdk
<jackness> 额。。。ubuntu手机出来了吗？
<jackness> 好想买一个啊
<piee> bq
<wang1992> 偶偶 我看了 sdk 感觉没前途阿。。
<wang1992> 开发的流程 太复杂了。
<piee> 还好
<wang1992> piee: 你在做touch的开发么？
<piee> 在学
<piee> 你们呢
<wang1992> 在学校的时候要弄一下，工作后 就不怎么折腾了。
<piee> 一年前人？
<wang1992> piee: ？ 就是touch 炒起来那会。
<piee> 现在开始普及
<piee> 没想到来了个win1
<piee> 10
<wang1992> 有吗？  可是感觉连像样的 手机 和教程都没放出呢？ 
<piee> 有啊
<piee> 官方全国巡回演讲
<piee> 去了几个城市了
<wang1992> 估计有段时间没有关注了。 ^_^ 手机也直接换水果机 不折腾了呢。
<piee> 你csdn  博客搜索 ubuntutouch  很多教材
<wang1992> 不过 界面 我真的倒是挺喜欢的。
<wang1992> 包括风格。
<piee> 你现在工作坐什么的
<piee> 喜欢黑莓风格的我
<wang1992> 现在做后端开发去了。 
<wang1992> 唉唉 黑莓也只走到头， 焕发不出新生的感觉 。
<jackness>  ubuntutouch 
<jackness> 现在是苹果和安卓当道的时候了
<wang1992>  android 国内整个生态都很乱，  又因为 google的服务被封了，推送都没法做到，只有靠开发者后台常驻服务，应用一多卡耗电大 都是必然的现象。
<wang1992> 这些都很纠结。
<Guest88> 我是新来的，这个是讨论ubuntu的频道嘛？
<wang1992> Guest88: yes
<Guest88> OK
<Guest88> 👌
<Guest88> 👌
<Guest88> 👌
<hulk> o
<hulk^> ^^
<hulk^> 有没有把mac装上ubuntu的？指教一下，驱动什么的有没有问题？
<wang1992>  表示关注，
<wang1992> 我也想mac 装 ubuntu
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近有面试了么
<jackness> 大家早上好啊！
<tonghuix> jackness: woc， 都五点了
<stardiviner> jackness: hi
<jackness> tonghuix: 你起来啦？
<jackness> stardiviner: hi
<tonghuix> 还没睡
<jackness> 你在哪个国家啊？
<jackness> 还没睡觉
<tonghuix> 东八区
<tonghuix> UTC +8
<tonghuix> 下午睡多了，晚上完全睡不着
<jackness> tonghuix: 额。。。。你太牛了
<tonghuix> 估计白天会困
<jackness> tonghuix: 你太牛了
<tonghuix> ...
<piee> 早
<jackness1> piee: 早啊
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-10
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu Kylin 14.04 kazam 录屏没有声音是怎么回事呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470110 我试过几款录屏软件 录出来的视频都没有声音 百度了都没找到是怎么回事 有谁知道怎么解决吗？就kazam 小巧好用 而且快 所以把其余的都删了 我用他录YY的课程，YY是wine的 蛮好用
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Lubuntu15.04 fcitx输入法候选词看不见 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470111 候选词的背景是黑色，并且很大，根本看不见上面的字，换皮肤也无效 如果使用ibus，却总默认为中文输入法，不知道如何才能改为默认为英文。 求帮助 zz: qingyue — 2015-05-10 8:40
<piee> 早啊
<piee> 我想问个问题
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 终端闪退 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470112 系统是14.04 当提醒有更新时一直更新系统。 昨天在安装oracle数据库11R2的过程中，重启之后发现终端不断闪退。 一开始是可以输入几个安装命令执行，然后就自动退出 今天开机之后发现除了常用的最基本的ls，cd等命令可
<^k^>  ─> 以执行，其他的命令只要按回车，终端就闪退。所谓的其他命令，比如：ps -ef，比如apt- …
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  09:36
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  09:36
<Administrator> 大家上午好啊
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  11:06
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  11:06
<Administrator> test
<^k^> Administrator:点点点.  11:06
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 酒后惊魂 : 一场宴会后,一对父子到车站坐车,老爸突然抱怨:这楼梯怎么走个没完！哇咧～扶手还那么低！搞什么呀… 一旁的儿子:爸！别闹了,那是铁轨,快上来啦…
<amsudy> 可以用中文不
<eve_ouyang> amsudy: ...
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • cc命令不能自动补全 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470113 在使用cc命令的时候发下不能实现自动补全，这样使用起来很麻烦，虽然gcc命令只是多了一个字母，但还是习惯cc ，之前在别的电脑上 cc命令是可以使用的。 我尝试修改了cc命令的链接，让他直接链接到gcc-4.8，但
<^k^>  ─> 是发现还是不可以使用。 那位有经验的哥哥姐姐可以给 解 jue下吗，这个输入法不能输入 …
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 问个sed涉及变量的替换问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470114 Code: sed -i "'$linenum's/,,/,盘存中发现,,/" 32804.csv 目的是将csv文件指定行$linenum的行尾的“,,”替换成“,盘存中发现,,”，但是执行的时候报错：sed：-e 表达式 #1，字符 2：命令后含有多余的字符 那么这个命令该
<^k^>  ─> 怎么改才能实现这个目标呢？ zz: lightcrystal — 2015-05-10 11:24
<gfxmode> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/392323.htm
<^k^> gfxmode: ⇪ 最任性的发明：激光打蚊子_cnBeta 科学探索_cnBeta.COM
<eve_ouyang> 好赞.
<gfxmode> 你准备入一个？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 使用 Ubuntu 14.10 and 14.04 LTS 的網友 請立即更新 Linux 核心到最新版本版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470115 http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/Canonic ... 0650.shtml Canonical Apologies for Linux Kernel Regression in Ubuntu 14.10 and 14.04 LTS Canonical 為 過去這一段時間 Linux 核心版本的 倒退 (引
<^k^>  ─> 起的問題) 向大家道歉 使用 Ubuntu 14.10 and 14.04 LTS 的網友 請立即更新 Linux 核心 到 Ubuntu 14. …
<eve_ouyang> = =~开个空调比较实际点
<eve_ouyang> gfxmode: 而且...还没量产吧~
<gfxmode> eve_ouyang: 还没有投产
<eve_ouyang> gfxmode: ....那就是罗
<gfxmode> eve_ouyang: 我觉得激光打蚊子的想法挺好的。开空调冻蚊子，人也会不好受
<eve_ouyang> gfxmode: 一般空调开到24,25基本没什么蚊子..
<gebjgd> 蚊子是什么
<gfxmode> 大德意志没蚊子的么？
<gfxmode> eve_ouyang: 有机会入一个，投产后售价只有50$
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 没有。。。。。。
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 我都觉得奇怪  不知道他们做了什么
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 看这新闻，应该还处在概念阶段
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 我是说我都奇怪 为什么这里没什么蚊子
<gfxmode> 距离30M，只能旋转22度，覆盖面太小了
<eve_ouyang> gfxmode: 装在几个墙角上面就好了
<eve_ouyang> 全方位灭蚊
<gfxmode> 是的，南方的蚊子太凶太毒
<eve_ouyang> gfxmode: 2333,我都已经习惯了
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 你那里温度多少？好像低于26度，蚊子就不咬人了
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 最高20
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 这里昼夜温差大  夏天要盖被子睡觉
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 再往回开 : "先生,到了,请付车钱,12马克。"小轿车司机对乘客说。"很抱歉,我身边只有10马克,请你往回开一段路吧。"装罐头一位赶车上班的先生,挤上一辆十分拥挤的巴士,而大衣的后半段却被夹在车门外面,他一面用力从门缝里往里拉他的衣服,一面苦着脸对售票员小
<^k^>  ─> 姐说:"小姐,我对挤成沙丁鱼并不在乎,可是你把我进沙丁鱼罐头里的时候,总该把我的尾巴 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • ，新人求助！安装simspark时遇到cmake错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470116 tjzwop@tjzwop:~/文档/robotcup/simspark-0.2.3/spark/build$ sudo cmake .. [sudo] password for tjzwop: CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:25 (install): install FILES given no DESTINATION! -- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred! tjzwop@tjzwop:~
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • [求助]使用bleachbit清理磁盘剩余空间后，/home/usrname下出现一个奇怪的文件夹，且无法删除，硬盘狂读 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470119 前天使用bleachbit（root）清理硬盘，后来重启在/home/usrname/目录下发现一个名为YQ4cFwTJUA的文件夹 该文件夹权限显示为root所有
<^k^>  ─> ，我用rm -rf 无法删除它 更改文件夹权限为me之后，使用sudo rm -rf仍然无法删除，且右键查 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 董事长和女经理 : 董事长到分公司开会,顺便把小三生的二儿子带来玩儿。会议结束后找不着孩子了,情急之下问分公司女经理:见着我老二了么?女经理脸一红:您……您一直不肯给人家机会嘛…?
<gebjgd> 美国食品药品管理局FDA近日发布的第99－33进口警示，禁止下列日本食品进入美国：鲜奶、黄油、奶粉、婴儿奶粉、及其它奶制品；蔬菜、及其制品；大米、全麦；鱼类；肉类和禽类；蛤蜊类；海胆；柑橘柚类水果；奇异果。
<gebjgd> 原因是核污染。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 回天乏力：Linux用户仍无法完成的七项任务 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470120 来源：51CTO 作为一位Linux用户群体中的铁杆成员，我有时候不得不——虽然很不情愿——承认，使用Mac OS X或者Windows确实能让我实现很多在Linux平台上根本无法完成的任务。这些任务无法达
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Android M最大看点：又少了一个ROOT的理由 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470121 来源：快科技 因为各种原因，绝大多数的Android用户在设备拿到手后总想着去获取ROOT管理员最高权限，其中就有出于控制应用权限使用的目的，不过现在好消息来了。据彭博社（Bloomberg）报
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Canonical携手Ebuyer在英国推出预装Ubuntu的惠普笔记本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470122 来源：cnbeta 据外媒报道，Canonical最近与在线零售商Ebuyer达成了合作，以便将搭载AMD处理器和Ubuntu Linux系统的惠普笔记本推向市场。三款笔记本均为15.6英寸（分辨率1366x768），型号
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 传谷歌下一代Nexus智能手机将采用2K屏幕 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470123 来源：cnbeta 根据国内微博上的爆料，中国智能手机制造商华为将负责制造下一代谷歌Nexus智能手机，并且将采用三星电子提供的2K屏幕。根据这份爆料，谷歌下一代Nexus智能手机将有一个5.7英
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 改过一次系统语言环境，就再也不行了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470124 用 export LANG=en_US xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update 命令后，中文目录消失，英文目录却没有自己建立起来。 然后我自己建立了这些目录，但是在这里却没法改过来，包括左边列表上面的那个desktop，目
<^k^>  ─> 录改为英文的也是这种错误。 不知道这个的配置文件在哪里，搜不到。 Screenshot.png zz: m …
<^k^> 新 Mint • [求助]mint 点关机 机器重启？为什么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470127 现象：如题。补充命令行和图行关机都是这个原因 ， 1、处理方法，百度 GOOGLE后找到一堆方法 无果，自己分析 排除主板设置问题 。主板ERP设置 ON 。 2、找了一些帖子说是要重新编译内核 对于 这个方法
<^k^>  ─> 接触较少 不太会。（学习中） 哪位大神遇到过这个问题。给讲讲 zz: i1235678 — 2015-05-10 …
<onlylove> happyaron: 我拔草了，今天把那路由拿手里，才知道那货有多蠢
<onlylove> happyaron: 本来买那路由，外观是有一定分数的，毕竟可以摆桌子上当装饰，今天拿手里，才知道自己还是太年轻
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过也应了你那句话，买了就拔草了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2sTGIZaQvAADl2XmwCjEAALrVQA2Dg0AAOXx473.jpg 这牛很彪悍啊,真牛！
<mjkr_> can someone test if gem is blocked in china?
<BuMangHuo> 拿路由器当装饰？
<mjkr_> pls type in latin chars only
<mjkr_> i don't have the fonts for chinese chars on this machine
<mjkr_> would be a shame if gem install <xyz> fails due to connection reset
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu14.04LTS上51单片机gSTCISP下载问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470129 向单片机下载程序时一直显示We are trying to connect to your MCU... zz: fujunyi — 2015-05-10 18:01
<jackness> 大家晚上好啊！
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  20:55
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  20:56
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  20:57
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  20:57
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求教：ubuntu15.04升级后遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470131 升级到15.04后，发现前置插孔没声音了，以前在14.04是是前后都有声音的，升级后后面有声，前面的插孔没声音了，有人遇到过相同问题么？求解答。 zz: beifanggd — 2015-05-10 21:02
<cch> empathy还有啥用呢？ 除了登陆一下irc..
<gebjgd> cch, jabber
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4WFI2st-IMXReAACJQYgleTIAALrMAOxVA4AAIlZ942.jpg 司机不换歌的内幕原来是这样
<jackness> 大家早上好啊！
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-09
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • grep没有回应  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478032 grep.png 如图，输入一个grep命令之后就一直是光标在闪，没有东西出来。 请问是什么问题呢？ zz: jeka — 2016-05-09 9:13
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 通过smb://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 方式复制共享大文件时就会死机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478033 刚刚安装的15.04，激活root，在root下访问windows共享文件， 复制较小文件时没有问题，一旦复制较大文件（测试过1.2G和1.4G）就会死机，用优盘拷就没有问题，郁闷啊
<cley> TEST
<ubrl> cley:点点点.  09:35
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • install sogou pinyin, "No such key 'Gtk/IMModule' in schema"  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478034 help, 3x sudo dpkg -i sogoupinyin_2.0.0.0072_amd64.deb (Reading database ... 207519 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to unpack sogoupinyin_2.0.0.0072_amd64.deb ... Unpacking sogoupinyin (2.0.0.0072) ove
<^k^>  ─> r (2.0.0.0072) ... Setting up sogoupinyin (2.0.0.0072) ... Processing triggers for mime-support (3.59ubuntu1) ... Pro …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • wps 打开已有文件不能使用输入法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478037 wps 搜狗拼音 都是最新版 新建的文件 可以正确切换输入法 已经的文件 无法使用输入法 只能出英文 zz: chole — 2016-05-09 11:02
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 请问无法安装 screen 是什么原因？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478039 Ubuntu 16.04 sudo apt-get install screen 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 E: 无法定位软件包 screen 有知道的朋友不？ 帮忙解答下。非常感谢
<^k^>  ─> zz: feifeiaini1 — 2016-05-09 11:53
<MangHuoEr> 早啊
<IsoaSFlus> MangHuoEr, 早啊
<MangHuoEr> IsoaSFlus: momo
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 请问无法安装 screen 是什么原因？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478040 Ubuntu 16.04 sudo apt-get install screen 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 E: 无法定位软件包 screen 有知道的朋友不？ 帮忙解答下。非常感
<^k^>  ─> 谢 zz: feifeiaini1 — 2016-05-09 12:39
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求帮忙解析cctalk的视频  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478042 先说下我的目的，这是一个不错的口语课程，想下载下来做学习之用，方便日后回顾，不做其它用途。 本人尝试下以下几种办法，均不行，请大家帮帮忙，非常感谢。 1. 用一些视频解析工具，
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 你司那个自动化测试是咋回事，说说呗？
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 啊？ 我不懂啊
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 你是说哪个公司
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 没指望你懂……
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 乃不是在vennus搬砖么？
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 哦啊
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 不知道他们的那个测试仪叫啥名字
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 就用过不多几回
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 他们说啥python+selenium啊……
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 算了……上班地点在成都……
<onlylove> 靠，我选的地点北京啊！
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 啥？ 你去面试 venus？
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 没去啊，我刷简历而已
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 我TM闲下来2个月了
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 啊？
<MangHuoEr> 为啥不在之前那个公司了
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 没用了呗
<Ruby3X3> MangHuoEr: venus 是哪家?
<MangHuoEr> Ruby3X3: 他说的我前东家吧
<onlylove> Ruby3X3: 启明星辰
<Ruby3X3> MangHuoEr: 哦.
<Ruby3X3> onlylove: 哦.
<Ruby3X3> onlylove: 会写c不? 去suse啊?
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 我俩月之前偶然认识了个女的，也是闲了俩月了
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 上周找了个还算不错的工作，今儿又辞了
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 辞职原因是新公司的人年龄都偏大，都不勾搭她
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04,如何修改网卡名称为eth0,wlan0  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478043 可以了,这样操作是对的.我总结一下把 问题就是 当你重新或全新安装uubntu16.04后,(升级如果你当初配置过静态局域网IP 或其他相关 升级的话不会有此问题). 你会发现16.04 已经通过
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 靠……这绿茶么，还是单身女流氓
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 谁知道呢
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 让自生自灭吧
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 果然妹子就是轻松，丫的咱还得考虑怎么养活自己
 * harajuku 555
<onlylove> harajuku: 你TM555毛
<onlylove> harajuku: 一秒20W翻了好几番的壕
<onlylove> harajuku: 还是说你作为一个妹子，不能过顺心如意的生活
<Ruby3X3> harajuku: 还是说你作为一个妹子，不能过顺心如意的生活
<harajuku> Ruby3X3: 原来是你...
<Ruby3X3> harajuku: 恩, 帮matz宣传一下ruby3.
<harajuku> Ruby3X3: 最近在考虑如何像白老板学习发大财
<Ruby3X3> harajuku: 开个it咨询公司吧
<Ruby3X3> harajuku: 去赚创业公司的钱
<huntxu> harajuku: 拜蛋蛋壕
<^k^> huntxu: ok harajuku => 拜蛋蛋壕
<harajuku> -harajuku
<harajuku> ^k^: -harajuku
<harajuku> ^k^: 拜-
<huntxu> harajuku: 好象是拜clear
<harajuku> ...
<harajuku> ^k^: 拜clear
<huntxu> 居然触发了这个，不是我的本意啊哈哈
<harajuku> ^k^: -拜
<onlylove> harajuku: 你去看下源代码……oschina的git上
<huntxu> .source
<huntxu> ^k^: help
<harajuku> 懒得 大不了踢了他 哈哈哈哈
<onlylove> Ruby3X3: 现在ruby到3了？
<Ruby3X3> onlylove: roadmap是2020年
<Ruby3X3> onlylove: matz不敢有兼容性改动, 所以开发受到限制了...
<harajuku> Ruby3X3: 没那么多创业失败的经验啊 怎么给别人咨询
<Ruby3X3> harajuku: 学tw把自己包装的高大上啊
<onlylove> Ruby3X3: 被ruby1.8->1.9吓到了，还是被python2->3吓到了
<huntxu> 拜-
<harajuku> Ruby3X3: tw?
<Ruby3X3> harajuku: thoughtworks?
<harajuku> Ruby3X3: 哦哦
 * Ruby3X3 nnnd, 我就是忘了怎么拼了才写缩写的
<harajuku> 渣渣
<Ruby3X3> harajuku: 总是不知道要不要r
<huntxu> Ruby3X3: through?
<Ruby3X3> huntxu: 昂, 这啥意思, 通过?
<onlylove> harajuku: 还记得有个乞丐的笑话不，三个乞丐讨钱，第一个写beg，第二个写beg.com第三个写e-beg的那个
<huntxu> Ruby3X3: 那要不要r是啥
<Ruby3X3> huntxu: 还有 though / thought
<onlylove> harajuku: 包装是很重要滴
<Ruby3X3> huntxu: though是尽管?
<huntxu> Ruby3X3: 这几个不容易混啊，读音完全不同
<Ruby3X3> huntxu: 但是打字的时候会犹豫
<Ruby3X3> huntxu: 所以就直接tw好
 * harajuku brb
<huntxu> Ruby3X3: 记读音就不会乱啦
<Ruby3X3> harajuku: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw690/6dd57921jw1f3p1fibujwj20gb0b43zv.jpg  cc huntxu
<huntxu> 真是天天吃泡菜？
<harajuku> 是的, 韩国人是天天吃泡菜
<harajuku> 不过不代表是主菜
<onlylove> 就像早餐的咸菜么
<nyfair> 干死湾湾，艹翻阿三
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, 前辈的杀气好重啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 岛啥时候漂上来了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 当你被湾湾和阿三坑过的时候，你就不觉得牛牛杀气重了
<huntxu> 牛牛和阿三是因为什么结怨的
<onlylove> huntxu: 阿三代码美如画
<huntxu> 牛牛不是改吃皇粮不写代码了嘛
<nyfair> huntxu: 日常骂湾湾，顺便喷阿三
<nyfair> huntxu: 不过现在喷湾湾主要是因为玩游戏
<nyfair> 来玩战舰世界
<nyfair> a
<nyfair> a
<nyfair> aa
<nyfair> aaa
<nyfair> a
<nyfair> a
<nyfair> 咦，不能换行了
<nyfair> 张老头儿的音频馆开了有十几年了，大家都认为他是一个极端怀旧的人。平常坐店时他总是自顾自地冲饮功夫茶，谁也没见过他听自己店里的耳机。如果烧友们与他讨论比较新的器材他总是摆摆手然后淡淡地答一句“没听过。”传说张老头儿身家几十亿，没听过的器材必然不可能是因为烧不起。老顾客ä
<nyfair> »¬éƒ½æ–­å®šä»–是金耳朵，品味已经达到了某种俗人难以企及的境界。 今天上午一位老烧慕名而来与张老头儿聊得甚是投缘。闲聊了一会儿老烧说明来意“最近淘换到一套大奥，实际一听并没有我预想中的那种感动。总感觉它的实力似乎被某种力量封印了。”张老头儿眼睛一亮说“哦?敢于指出大奥的不足，
<nyfair> 小伙子，有前途!你算是问对人了，这个问题我早已完美解决了。换线可破!”老烧一听，眼神里立刻充满了期待。张老头儿鼓了两下掌招呼了一个壮汉店员过来，命令道“把我那套霜之哀伤大奥升级线拿出来吧。” “霜之哀伤?这名字起得有点儿过了吧！” 张老头抽了一口雪茄，平淡的话语随
<nyfair> 烟雾缓缓吐出“你马上就会明白这名字是多么的贴切，这线还是我找中科院的老同学撸的哩!” 这时壮汉店员吃力地提着一个大钢瓶回来了。 张老头儿戴上特殊的手套和护目镜然后打开钢瓶提出一条粗得离谱的线。“八股锁链状钇钡铜氧化物的芯使其得以弯曲，外皮材料则是绝密的，良好的保温性能且å
<nyfair> œ¨ä½Žæ¸©ä¸‹ä¾ç„¶æŸ”韧。”张老头自豪地说。老烧目瞪口呆地看着那根线，水汽不断在它周围凝结下降就像半空中的尼亚加拉大瀑布“这，难道是……”“是的，超导体音频线!抓紧听吧，夹层里的液氦气化光了就不行了。 张老头熟练地把线接好，老烧坐进沙发开始了极致的享受。老烧平常用大奥听蓝色多瑙
<nyfair> 河感觉就是一条普普通通的护城河，甚至水流还有些不通畅，似乎水面上飘着一层垃圾。而此刻的多瑙河则是清澈见底。还有那跌落时激起的水花，仿佛溅到了脸上。正在老烧准备随着缓缓的水流迷失在音乐中时声音戛然而止。“怎么了？”“欢乐的时光总是短暂的，液氦用完了，这条线已经近
<ubrl> nyfair:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> nyfair:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
 * yuning 不得不承认自己年纪大了, 眼睛都花了
<Ruby3X3> .
 * harajuku 看来我也年纪大了
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛哪里来的段子
<IsoaSFlus> 我这看到都是乱码
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 半乱码半端子
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove, 端子是啥
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 老张头的音频馆啥的
<IsoaSFlus> 不是很懂你们发烧友,消停点听听音乐不是很好吗
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: https://www.zhihu.com/question/35159879
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪  在音频发烧圈子里面有哪些好笑的玄学段子？ - 耳机 - 知乎
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 骚年，你听说过玄学么
<nyfair> onlylove: 那段子是黑那堆人啊
<IsoaSFlus> 听过啊
<nyfair> 快黑了，张老头儿赶快送走老烧。以免因为光线昏暗自己不能继续读唇语而暴露了自己是个聋子
<IsoaSFlus> 耳机我也烧过段时间
<onlylove> nyfair: 我当然是知道，可是 IsoaSFlus 不知道
<IsoaSFlus> 现在不玩了hd600+gd01退烧了
<nyfair> 1分价钱1分货，1元价钱2分货
<xp> 你们好
<xp> 有人在么？
<ubrl> xp:点点点.  18:18
<xp> 我是ubuntu新手哦
<xp> 请多多关照
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 老问题，播放有些mp4视频，声音和画面会有一点点不同步  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478044 这个貌似是老问题，14.04、12.04 都有过这个问题， smplayer 也好， vlc也好，播放一般的mp4视频都没有问题， 但是播放有些mp4视频的时候，有时候声音和画面会出现不同
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • dd命令制作liveusb方法？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478045 https://cn.opensuse.org/LiveUSB 1.GParted菜单：设备－》创建分区表 新建一msdos分区表 2.GParted菜单：分区－》新建 创建一主分区，文件系统是：ext2 3.GParted菜单：格式化 新分区格式化为：ext2 4.GParted菜单
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04求问如何让字体变大些  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478046 系统设置-外观里并没有有关字体的选项 unity-tweak-tools只能让文档及文件标题字号变大，但是程序任务栏如Chrome/Pycharm/Atom等的字还是那么小 求助呀，快瞎了 zz: Venturer Xu — 2016-05-09 20:10
<yanbo> 好久没来了
<dchxcrow> 这个时间已经没人了么？
<dchxcrow> time
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • APUE学习过程中遇到的几个问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478047 第一个问题是在APUE第三版中，例程8-8。书上说的结果是 second child, parent pid = 1 而我得到的结果是 second child, parent pid = 1996 Code: #include "apue.h" #include <sys/wait.h> int main(void) {         pid_t     
<^k^>  ─>   pid;         if ((pid = fork()) < 0) {                /* first child */                 err_ …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04下风扇不转怎么解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478049 nvidia显卡下70-80度的时候出风口仍然一点风都没有。。。请问该怎么解决？（风扇应该没问题，win10下表现正常） zz: yaocHg — 2016-05-10 0:22
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-10
<luobo> cn
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 夫妻分工 : 托穆对他的朋友说:"皮尔,我们家里是分工合作,我管几件事,我太太她也管几件事。""托穆,那你分管什么事?""我管孩子和仆人。""那你太太呢?""她管钱和我呗！ " 
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 15.10升级到16.04LTS时间显示有误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478053 升级完成后发现显示的年月日多了一个月 zz: loveunique336 — 2016-05-10 9:52
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • 今天16.04中国官方源里面的链接怎么少了好多  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478054 sudo apt update Hit:1 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease Hit:2 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease Hit:3 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports InRelease Hit:4 http://se
<^k^>  ─> curity.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease
<frankski> 大家针对这个情况怎么看呢？s://www.zhihu.com/question/45955616
<frankski> [12:02:04] <huntxu> 这样就好了
<frankski> [12:02:08] <xmppbot> [Lisa] landers: ⇪网页标题: 母亲从小家庭暴力，打我爸爸
<MangHuoEr> test
<ubrl> MangHuoEr:点点点.  12:58
<luobo> 唉，这个知乎的帖子也算牛逼了
<nyfair> 知乎的民科们拿起石头砸了自己的脚，已经不止第一次了。我劝这些人还是好自为之。—— 王垠
<netsnail> 。。
<netsnail> 王垠这厮好牛B
<NWMonster> 民科确实厉害，小时候的科学家梦想就这样实现了。
<luobo> 最近风平浪净啊，是不是有什么大事要发生
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • 求助，Ubuntu16.04工作区不能使用快捷键切换  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478055 尝试过自己修改快捷键，但还是不能使用，智能通过鼠标点击工作区切换器来切换，不方便。请问该怎么办？窗口切换正常，程序切换Ctrl+Tab键也正常，就是无法切换工作区，望解答
<^k^>  ─> ，谢谢 zz: lxustc — 2016-05-10 13:25
<landers> 你们知道怎么快速赚点钱呢？
<NWMonster> landers: 找个闹市，面前摆个碗，对着碗不断磕头就行。
<landers> NWMonster: 不是说笑。
<nyfair> landers: 搞个脑洞，然后拉一帮人做传销
<landers> nyfair: 程序员的活吧。别的暂时不知道怎么干。
<nyfair> landers: 有的，来不来接我的小黄油单子
<landers> 我在freelancer上找一些兼职，发现太慢了。
<nyfair> landers: ruby脚本搞些简单的逻辑就行
<NWMonster> 除了偏门，哪有那么快赚钱的生意
<landers> nyfair: 逻辑没问题。python可以吗？
<landers> 偏门的怎么找。去哪里找？我一直在问这个问题。不能放着时间发呆。求给点任务
<nyfair> landers: 你能用python写个ruby解释器或者写个python版的rpg maker就行
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 怎么home下程序访问/路径下文件的权限啊?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478056 RT,我通过快捷方式启动的idea(一个IDE), 然而,我想通过idea的svn功能down文件下来, 但是idea无法访问/usr/bin, 我通过sudo启动idea倒是没这个问题.请问,怎么才能给普通的启动器图标添加/usr/
<^k^>  ─> bin的访问权限? zz: mclubing — 2016-05-10 14:35
<nyfair> 别跟我提renpy，那破烂玩意简直狗屎
<nyfair> 这年头，程序猿说逻辑没问题真是张口就来
<nyfair> 逻辑最有问题的职业程序猿肯定榜上待着
<nyfair> This is not a bug, it's a feature
<landers> 你是说这样的东西吗？ http://www.rpgmakerweb.com/  你用这个开发RPG游戏的？
<ubrl> landers: ⇪ Make Your Own Game with RPG Maker
<nyfair> 这是什么鬼
<nyfair> 哦，就是了
<nyfair> 这用的啥垃圾搜索引擎，能跑到这种广告网站
<NWMonster> landers: 计算机相关的偏门非常多，说句废话，找不到主要是因为没有干这项偏门的技术。因为现状是偏门比正规的容易找。
<landers> 是。没干过。先当小弟。找个大神指点一下，干点小活，看有没有人收的
<landers> 上面的那个rpgmaker 是一个设计rpg游戏的软件。
<nyfair> 这还不简单，乌云注册个号，然后到处找网站漏洞，威胁不交钱就公开
<nyfair> 一点门槛都没有，随便找几个脚本到处爬就行
<landers> 这个样的话，要多少钱可以？
<nyfair> 稍微深入点了，可以学下抓包写网游外挂
<nyfair> 自以为出道了能拍拍屁股抹除痕迹了就把乌云踢了，直接张口要比特币
<NWMonster> nyfair: 这样搞就不算捞偏门了，赚到钱也没机会花了。
<nyfair> NWMonster: 以前拿三大妈的钱破解游戏的时候还觉得自己很牛逼，现在想想蠢得要死
<nyfair> NWMonster: 人都是慢慢成长的嘛
<NWMonster> 三大妈真“英雄”，知难而退，装完逼就跑
<nyfair> 不过要我说，程序猿们一边笑话度婊的竞价排名治死人，一边用g婊自己跑上钓鱼网站这也是好玩
<nyfair> 搞的好像g婊不是竞价排名似的，加拿大假药案才过去多久，莆田没给g婊发钱无非是因为g婊在大陆没市场呗
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 请教ubuntu server 如何删除其余用户，只留下一个  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478057 大家好，我刚入门ubuntu，在树莓派的ubuntu 14 搭建了一个小服务，由于接公网，想加强一些安全性。我大概想到除了改root密码，装fail2ban，我还想删除系统潜在的其余用户
<^k^>  ─> ，防止其他人远程登录上，请教一下该如何操作？ zz: ntgeralt — 2016-05-10 15:04
<Unlock> test
<ubrl> Unlock:点点点.  15:23
<Unlock> ai
<Unlock> ...
<darklighting> 出來吹牛比了....
<darklighting> 今天我大了便,就把紫禁城淹了
<BeeBuu> 有人玩过JUJU么?
<darklighting> 什麼是juju?
<darklighting> 人渣
<Unlock> yun
<Unlock> 晕
<Unlock> darklighting:   hi, welcome to  http://www.cosos.cn/community/forum.php?fromuser=Vie
<ubrl> Unlock: ⇪ COSOS开源操作系统社区论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<Unlock> 哈哈
<BeeBuu> 没人玩JUJU啊?
<darklighting> Unlock, cosos 有雞巴用啊?
<Unlock> 奖品啊
<darklighting> 不感興趣
<Unlock> 你们注册了我就可以领奖品啦
<Unlock> 我感兴趣
<Unlock> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<Unlock> helpme
<darklighting> no
<Unlock> (∩_∩)
<Unlock> 你干嘛的呢？
<darklighting> 沒幹嘛
<Unlock> 闲了就可是聊天了？
<darklighting> 你說話真麼別扭呢
<Unlock> 哪里人士
<Unlock> 打错了
<darklighting> 地球人
<Unlock> 因为你是繁体我是简体
<Unlock> 感觉不是一个国度的
<darklighting> 跟着感覺走
<Unlock> (⊙o⊙)哦
<darklighting> 話說你很牛嗎?
<Unlock> 我不牛， 我想我跟你这样牛的人一起聊天我也会慢慢变的如你一般牛吧？！
<Unlock> 所以来聊天了
<darklighting> 我也不牛,只是想黑個銀行拿點錢花花
<Unlock> 这样啊，那你盯上了哪个？
<darklighting> UBS
<Unlock> 哦
<Unlock> UBS AG是一家总部位于瑞士苏黎世和巴塞尔的金融服务公司。它是瑞士最大的银行之一，也是世界最大的私人财富管理机构。
<darklighting> 是
<Unlock> 刚知道，好腻害啊
<darklighting> 你有興趣不
<Unlock> 没有
<Unlock> 钱太多了
<darklighting> 你錢多?
<Unlock> 找个小点的吧
<Unlock> 不不，UBS钱太多了
<darklighting> 就要玩大的
<Unlock> 虚的慌
<Unlock> 玩的太大了会累的
<darklighting> 讓你感受一下
<Unlock> 不不不，不要那么多钱
<darklighting> 不是,感受一下,登錄的快感
<Unlock> ( ⊙ o ⊙ )啊！
<Unlock> 登录到UBS嘛
<Unlock> 哇塞牛逼啊】=
<darklighting> 讓你登錄
<Unlock> 我登录然后给你转账是嘛？
<darklighting> https://ebanking-ch2.ubs.com/workbench/WorkbenchOpenAction.do?login&locale=en-CH&NavLB_EBCH=1462868259
<ubrl> darklighting: ⇪  UBS e-banking Login
<darklighting> 這是官方的
<darklighting> 不是讓你感受一下
<Unlock> 哦，用户名密码呢
<darklighting> 打開了嗎?
<Unlock> 然后呢？
<darklighting> 看到Contract Number一欄了嗎?
<darklighting> 鎖的右邊
<darklighting> ?
<Unlock> and then
<Unlock> 英语不好
<darklighting> 輸入320001
<darklighting> 進入
<darklighting> 點next
<darklighting> 哈哈哈如何
<darklighting> ?
<Unlock> 我激动的卡掉了
<darklighting> 如何?
<Unlock> 碉堡了
<darklighting> 想要密碼嗎?
<Unlock> 额
<Unlock> 等等
<Unlock> 我会被抓嘛？
<Unlock> 怕
<darklighting> 會
<darklighting> 而且是國際刑警
<Unlock> 0000000000000000000000000
<Unlock> 000000000000000000000000
<Unlock> 000000000000000000
<Unlock> 意思是我要去瑞士玩了嘛？！
<Unlock> 哈哈
<Unlock> 幸好我没点
<Unlock> 哎
<Unlock> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<Unlock> 吓死宝宝了
<darklighting> 有何感想,感受如何?
<darklighting> 點進去沒事的....
<darklighting> 看你嚇的
<Unlock> ( ⊙ o ⊙ )啊！
<Unlock> 聊天记录没有了
<Unlock> 再也登不上去了
<darklighting> 胡說
<Unlock> 刚才崩掉了
<darklighting> 什麼崩了?
<Unlock> 因为我这个ircc不给力啊
<darklighting> oh
<Unlock> 你看看记录我刚才是不是退出去了又进来了
<Unlock> 哎
<darklighting> 是啊
<darklighting> https://ebanking-ch2.ubs.com/workbench/WorkbenchOpenAction.do?login&locale=en-CH&NavLB_EBCH=1462868259
<darklighting> 是要這個嘛?
<Unlock> 哈哈
<Unlock> 还有账号呢？
<darklighting> 320001
<Unlock> ok
<darklighting> 感受一下
<Unlock> Ｏ(≧口≦)Ｏ
<darklighting> 進去了?
<darklighting> 哇哈哈哈
<darklighting> 心跳加速了?
<Unlock> 6666666666666666666
<Unlock> 这是什么梗
<darklighting> ?
<darklighting> 這只是其中一個賬戶......
<Unlock> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/04/10/%23ubuntu-cn.txt
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 长度=21.64 KiB ; type=text/plain
<Unlock> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/05/10/%23ubuntu-cn.txt
<ubrl> ⇪ f: text/plain
<Unlock> 这个是什么梗？
<Unlock> 哎
<Unlock> 看看就行了
<Unlock> 哎
<darklighting> 啥意思?
<Unlock> 然并卵
<darklighting> 咋拉?
<darklighting> 哇哈哈哈
<lucid_> 感觉Ubuntu也不怎么好用，装起来还是很慢
<lucid_> 最近发现一个好系统，chromeos+ubuntu
<lucid_> 感觉chromebook体验太好你
<lucid_> 了
<darklighting> chromebook 還行
<nyfair> 为什么不用chromeos去装ubuntu啊
<nyfair> 虽然我天天喷g婊，但是u也是屎啊
<darklighting> nyfair, 你從哪裏冒出來的...
<nyfair> darklighting: 我是g婊和度婊磨豆腐生的
<darklighting> 好!!!極了
<lucid_> hehe
<lucid_> 我有三台Chromebook
<darklighting> 此處應有掌聲
<darklighting> ...
<lucid_> chromeos装Ubuntu不好装的
<lucid_> 我装了Arch
<darklighting> arch 死難用
<lucid_> 感觉还是不如Chromebook易用
<darklighting> ubuntu很好了
<lucid_> Chromebook无与伦比
<nyfair> arch以前吹嘘的那些特性都快被败光了
<nyfair> 现在arch更新还没大便unstable勤快
<nyfair> 而稳定性还是屎
<lucid_> 对于普通用户，Chromebook是电脑的最佳选择
<darklighting> arch 就是糞啊
<nyfair> lucid_: 不是免费的win10咩
<lucid_> Windows真不好用
<nyfair> 哦，你说硬件？
<darklighting> chromebook能運行的軟件太少
<lucid_> 感觉总是会卡
<lucid_> 还耗费很多电
<lucid_> chrome os系统
<darklighting> chromebook 目前並不推薦
<lucid_> Chromebook系统与硬件结合更好
<nyfair> 装chrome os真不如装phonenix os
<lucid_> 体验更好
<lucid_> 我才装过
<lucid_> phoenix os不好用
<nyfair> 至少还能跟用pc的说这里有微信
<onlylove> nyfair: 家里小伙伴装win7升级win10各种不激活，无奈了，我要不要亲自回去一趟……
<darklighting> 還是ubuntu好用啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 不要去，你不是修电脑的
<lucid_> 与Chromebook差别不是一点点
<lucid_> 微信是没有必要用的
<lucid_> 还是IRC好
<darklighting> win7 ghost自動激活啊
<NWMonster> 确实ubuntu靠谱，主要arch太不稳定，经历过两次更新之后出现各种乱七八糟的问题。现在彻底放弃arch了
<nyfair> lucid_: ...
<lucid_> 我装你remix
<lucid_> 感觉和win，Ubuntu一样
<nyfair> 以前这频道一票用洗发水的（我也是），现在还有几个？
<lucid_> 耗费很多时间装
<onlylove> nyfair: 主要问题还是要关闭升级了……
<lucid_> 自动升级最好
<lucid_> chrome os就是
<lucid_> chromeos在各个平台都能用
<darklighting> lucid_, 你能用chromeos運行什麼!!!
<nyfair> chrome os不是快死了么
<lucid_> 什么都能
<nyfair> qq?
<lucid_> qq有w.qq.com
<darklighting> chromeos 不是通用系統好吧...
<nyfair> qq游戏大厅
<lucid_> 建议不用qq
<lucid_> qq是个强盗
<lucid_> 聊天本来很简单
<lucid_> 居然50多M
<nyfair> 讲道理，你chromeos都没一个像样的中文输入法
<darklighting> 我寧願用android
<lucid_> QQ是最应该禁止的
<nyfair> skype笑而不语
<lucid_> 输入法很好用
<lucid_> 五笔，拼音
<lucid_> 手写
<lucid_> 二笔
<lucid_> 都有
<lucid_> 很好用
<^k^> lucid_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<darklighting> 馬雲的 yunos 竄到第三了
<nyfair> wtf
<lucid_> 云OS就是个傻逼
<darklighting> 爲何?
<nyfair> 单说im软件，除了qq都是屎
<lucid_> 看看他们的其他软件产品就知道什么层次
<darklighting> aliyun 的服務很好啊
<nyfair> skype至少还能用用，你再看看那什么facebook messenger，yahoo messenger，都什么鬼
<lucid_> 除了qq是屎，其他都不是
<happyaron> darklighting: 单可用性低
<lucid_> aliyun还不是个阉割派
<darklighting> happyaron, 什麼叫單可用性
<lucid_> Skype不好用
<luobo> 有些事知道不要说出来
<lucid_> 我多次尝试都未果
<luobo> 不然多尴尬
<darklighting> skype能用啊
<nyfair> lucid_: 是不是我说的你都要反过来才开心啊
<lucid_> 还是irc好
<lucid_> 我的Chromebook上的CIRC更好
<nyfair> lucid_: circ能跟我chatzilla比？
<lucid_> 不是的
<nyfair> 挫的一坨
<lucid_> nyfair:不是的
<darklighting> chromeos還是太嫩了
<nyfair> 我chatzilla还能支持irc下载
<lucid_> 这是我的真实感受
<darklighting> 看來你也太嫩了
<lucid_> 我对Chromebook了解的深度可能你不知道
<nyfair> circ弄个脚本都要搞出一坨js出来
<lucid_> 你对Ubuntu的深度可能我也不知道
<darklighting> 你開發chromeos?
<onlylove> happyaron: 我要和你说啥来着……哦，fcitx，那个添加输入法的框，太小……
<nyfair> lucid_: 你轻点声，他俩好歹事cannonical前员工
<lucid_> 我是Chromebook的资深用户
<darklighting> 我不信
<nyfair> lucid_: 你不让人装逼怎么行
<nyfair> 。。。
<nyfair> lucid_: 你不信那就没办法了，我不救你了
<darklighting> 挫啊
<nyfair> 人家根正苗红从帽子跳槽去cannonical再跳出来的
<onlylove> happyaron: http://img.vim-cn.com/93/166944791b87f6c1434ce6aba1612d4ea78b38.png
<nyfair> 尼玛，我回复错人了
<ubrl> ⇪ t: image/png
<onlylove> happyaron: 只有两行
<onlylove> happyaron: 能用鼠标拖多显示几行不
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正能输入搜索，用的次数也不多，倒是不急
<nyfair> ???
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • Gvim无法记住光标位置了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478059 我都系统是1604, 64位的Ubuntu，直接在软件中心安装的Gvim，7.4.xxx，在这之前都可以记住光标位置，但是现在不行了，各位高人可有高招？在.vimrc里有这一行：au BufReadPost * if line("'\"") > 0|if line("'\"") <= line(
<^k^>  ─> "$")|exe("norm '\"")|else|exe "norm $"|endif|endif ，只是现在失效了。 zz: dfsr — 2016-05-10 18:14
<dezsidog1> topic
<dezsidog1> 啊啊 我是新手``丢人了
<yuning_> MangHuoEr, http://poi.mapbar.com/beijing/MAPRZBCMXEQNHWSBYIXAJ
<dezsidog1> nick dezsidog
<ubrl> yuning_: ⇪ 【中国建设银行北京燕莎东支行】中国建设银行北京燕莎东支行电话,中国建设银行北京燕莎东支行地址_图吧地图
<MangHuoEr> yuning_: 你也用 mapbar 啊
<dezsidog1> 我怎么才能更改我的nickname？
<MangHuoEr> dezsidog1: /nick woshituhao
<dezsidog1> 谢谢
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上好
<MangHuoEr> IsoaSFlus: 好啊
<dezsidog1> 它提示无法使用指定昵称```我还有一个连到其他服务器的账号叫做dezsidog 这个有影响吗？
<MangHuoEr> 其他服务器？
<MangHuoEr> 不是 freenode? 那没关系啊
<dezsidog1> 嗯 是freenode
<MangHuoEr> dezsidog1: 只是不同的 channel 吧
<MangHuoEr> dezsidog1: 那不行的
<nyfair> GTX1080，GTX1080，最新一代旗舰，这位先生，您就买一张吧！”小女孩的赤脚已经被冻得发紫，可是她已经一整天没有吃饭了，如果再卖不出一张显卡，她就要饿死了。赶着回家过新年的男士笑着摇摇头，因为这些“玩具”太昂贵了。 小女孩蜷缩在墙角，想起了自己的奶奶，拿出四张黑ttx，插上主板，拆æ
<nyfair> Ž‰æ•£çƒ­çƒ¤æœºï¼Œè¿™æ ·ä¼šè®©å¥¹æš–和一些。 小女孩从破烂的连衣裙口袋里拿出了一个红色的按钮“一键超频”，想起了奶奶说过的话，这个按钮会带给人们幸福。 她毫不犹豫地按了下去，一朵巨大的蘑菇盛开在大地上，这一天，无数人见到了他们的奶奶。
<dezsidog1> 我输入 \/nick dezsidog 它提示无法使用指定昵称
<MangHuoEr> dezsidog1: 那就换一个
<MangHuoEr> dezsidog1: dezsidog 这个已经在用了
<dezsidog1> 我以为没人能想出这个名字```
<huntxu> MangHuoEr: 有好事没
<MangHuoEr> huntxu: 完全没有啊
<huntxu> MangHuoEr: 那快下班回家吧
<MangHuoEr> 回去多无聊
<huntxu> MangHuoEr: 你不是有妹子的吗
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, 为什么前辈发的又是乱码
<lucid> ？？
<fang> 大家好，问一下我系统是16.04的，用软件中心安装了glade  3.18.3版本，但是这个版本好像有问题，添加一个window和一个text entry后切换到signals页后内存用量会不停的上涨
<fang> 切换到其他页就会停止上涨
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 想看完整段子不
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/4531872769
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 再也不买旗舰装哔了~毕竟没钱_显卡吧_百度贴吧
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 6楼
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove, 这段子几百年前就见过了...
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 毕竟N卡
<huntxu> 看不懂
<IsoaSFlus> 好想换电脑
<IsoaSFlus> 这台610M的笔记本我从高中用到现在了...
<lucid> 换电脑就换Chromebook
<IsoaSFlus> 妈的我要那玩意干啥
<IsoaSFlus> 换了那玩意我不用读书了
<IsoaSFlus> 啥都干不了
<lucid> 读书更适合用chromebook
<lucid> 啥都能干，我越来越发现Chromebook啥都能干
<IsoaSFlus> 我要给单片机编程,能装keil吗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 心理感人 : 我曾在一家运输公司工作。工作非常紧张,周末几乎是不可能放假的。一次,一位同事请求老板星期六准他一天假:"这是我的结婚纪念日,我还从未有一次纪念日和妻子在一起过过。"老板动了恻隐之心,同意了。老板一走,我问:"你结婚多久了?""到这星期六正好一年
<^k^>  ─> 。"
<wall0p> （。！。）µ≈ç
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 安装windows字体后firefox乱码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478060 用texlive中文一直报错找不到Simsun，看网上说是因为字体问题。于是按照网上说的，把windows下的fonts文件夹COPE出到ubuntu桌面上，用font manager安装了。后来firefox打开网页就乱码了，打开Goo
<^k^>  ─> gle打字光标不动，但是按搜索可以看到字还是打出来了。 另外一个浏览器chromium完全正常 …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 安装windows字体后firefox乱码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478061 安装windows字体后firefox乱码 zz: worriless — 2016-05-10 21:11
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 使用easybcd安装ubuntu遇到问题，求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478065 安装是在windows10下进行的，使用的是easybcd，按照下面的教程进行安装 http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/e4d08f ... 60d39.html 进行到 【安装Ubuntu系统】第五部时选择的是与windows共存，其他步骤相同 目
<^k^>  ─> 前遇到的问题是无法在grup中引导如windows10，如果选择进入windows10则会一闪回到grup的界面 …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-11
<quidnunc> Does anyone know of a working proxy server into mainland China? I need to register for an account through the mainland
<genophy> 各位早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 互换项链 :     有个盗贼在街上抢一位太太的项链,太太反应极快,一把抓住盗贼的领子,但盗贼还是抢走了它的项链逃走了。事后警方让她描述一下盗贼的模样,她说用不着费劲去找他了。他抢去那的根项链不过是假钻石,我抓他领子时抢了他的项链,是真金的。
<MangHuoEr> 谢老板呢
<repel> MangHuoEr: .
<pino> 请问，有什么日本韩国，近距离的无污染的DNS服务器IP推荐？被劫持了。
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=48164
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | McClatchy公司用外包公司替换了自己的IT雇员
<nyfair> 你住哪里？
<nyfair> 找日本韩国的没意义啊，都是有的很快有的卡出翔
<pino> nyfair: Shenzhen
<nyfair> 国际精品网
<pino> nyfair: 精品网。一个月多交100块。。
<nyfair> 比你什么dns vpn都好
<pino> 不爱交保护费
<nyfair> 这话说的真有良心，来我大不列颠斯坦看看网费和网速
<pino> 好的。有工作签吗？我去效劳。帮你黑掉不列颠IDC ISP
<repel> shengyao: http://www.smzdm.com/p/6121421/
<ubrl> repel: ⇪ 移动端:CEM 华盛昌 LDM-100升级版 65米激光测距仪 179元包邮_易迅网优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<onlylove> IT雇员被换掉……
<onlylove> 是说helpdesk么
<onlylove> 还是全部的，估计没谁心这么大，换掉全部吧
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 关于外置键盘ctrl无法使用的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478068 大侠们: 我笔记本安装的是ubuntu14.04系统,笔记本自带键盘ctrl+c,ctrl+v都可正常使用. 今天外接了usb键盘,但是usb键盘的ctrl+c,ctrl+v都无法使用,求解决办法. 急等,谢谢......... zz: wanghai333 — 201
<^k^>  ─> 6-05-11 12:20
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 关于外置键盘ctrl无法使用的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478071 大侠们: 我笔记本安装的是ubuntu14.04系统,笔记本自带键盘ctrl+c,ctrl+v都可正常使用. 今天外接了usb键盘,但是usb键盘的ctrl+c,ctrl+v都无法使用,求解决办法. 急等,谢谢......... zz: wanghai333 — 2016
<^k^>  ─> -05-11 12:22
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 关于外置键盘ctrl无法使用的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478072 大侠们: 我笔记本安装的是ubuntu14.04系统,笔记本自带键盘ctrl+c,ctrl+v都可正常使用. 今天外接了usb键盘,但是usb键盘的ctrl+c,ctrl+v都无法使用,求解决办法. 急等,谢谢......... zz: wanghai333 — 2016
<^k^>  ─> -05-11 12:23
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 爱心当这周去领养？
<MangHuoEr> 爱心兔子呢
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 关于外置键盘ctrl无法使用的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478073 大侠们: 我笔记本安装的是ubuntu14.04系统,笔记本自带键盘ctrl+c,ctrl+v都可正常使用. 今天外接了usb键盘,但是usb键盘的ctrl+c,ctrl+v都无法使用,求解决办法. 急等,谢谢......... zz: wanghai333 — 2016
<^k^>  ─> -05-11 12:27
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 从14.10升级16.04报python错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478074 错误信息：您的 python 安装错误，请修复“/usr/bin/python”符号链接。 重新安装了python也不行 谁知道怎么回事？ zz: kingecg — 2016-05-11 12:28
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 从14.10升级16.04报python错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478075 错误信息：您的 python 安装错误，请修复“/usr/bin/python”符号链接。 重新安装了python也不行 谁知道怎么回事？ zz: kingecg — 2016-05-11 12:30
<onlylove> D版windows真TM闹心
<nyfair> ？
<onlylove> 激活那点破事，弄个loader还琢磨有么有adware啥的
<nyfair> 不懂
<nyfair> 帮顶
<onlylove> 牛牛又在取笑
<nyfair> 我真不会破解，以前win7是预装的，后来win10是inside测试送的
<onlylove> 没啥，就是有个破解软件的特定版本貌似有广告啥的
<nyfair> 反正公司电脑，管他呢
<nyfair> 全新安装不就结了
<onlylove> 我自己的啊……全新安装那不是痛苦俩字能形容啊
<nyfair> 啊啊啊
<nyfair> 那我真不知道了啊
<onlylove> 所以说D版真闹心
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 关于外置键盘ctrl无法使用的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478076 大侠们: 我笔记本安装的是ubuntu14.04系统,笔记本自带键盘ctrl+c,ctrl+v都可正常使用. 今天外接了usb键盘,但是usb键盘的ctrl+c,ctrl+v都无法使用,求解决办法. 急等,谢谢......... zz: wanghai333 — 2016
<^k^>  ─> -05-11 12:46
<onlylove> 我好怀念winxp的VLK
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 关于外置键盘ctrl无法使用的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478077 大侠们: 我笔记本安装的是ubuntu14.04系统,笔记本自带键盘ctrl+c,ctrl+v都可正常使用. 今天外接了usb键盘,但是usb键盘的ctrl+c,ctrl+v都无法使用,求解决办法. 急等,谢谢......... zz: wanghai333 — 2016
<^k^>  ─> -05-11 13:07
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • 16.04有线网络802.1x验证不通过  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478078 从15.10升级到了16.04后网络连接出现了问题，公司采有了华为网络，需要授权，我们是通过MAC地址授权，无线网络正常。有线网络直接不验证。就是输入用户密码后，还弹出输出用户密码，跟本没
<^k^>  ─> 到网络服务器上 具本操作如下 1、插入有线网络，并确保没有任何网络连接，包插无线。 …
<onlylove> 帝都日子不好混了,牛牛 nyfair
<nyfair> onlylove: 魔都日子也不好混，牛牛
<NWMonster> nyfair: 魔都物价太高。。。
<onlylove> NWMonster: 物价不是问题，工资跟得上就行
<onlylove> NWMonster: 现在是工资大家都不高
<NWMonster> onlylove: 明显是我没跟上
<NWMonster> :(
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  14:38
<onlylove> boT呢^
<onlylove> 为啥我的chatzilla不响了^
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  14:43
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  14:44
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  14:44
<genophy> run
<onlylove> 我觉得我要重新安装下插件了^
<genophy> ...
<nyfair> restart bugfox
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  14:49
<onlylove> 我觉得是firefox的profile坏了或者
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  14:54
<onlylove> 它就是不响了!
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  14:59
<repel`> onlylove: 你聋了
<onlylove> repel`: 你傻了,赶紧找个大象去
<onlylove> repel`: 除了firefox其他的都好用
<repel`> onlylove: 选择性失聪
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 请教一下各位。 Ubuntu编译pandora时出错。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478079 请教一下各位。 编译OPENWRT能成功， 删除openwrt，下载pandora源码，编译pandora时就出错了。 我下载的是这个pandora源码：svn co svn://svn.openwrt.org.cn/dreambox/trunk openwrt-pandorabox zz: mzautumn —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-05-11 14:48
<onlylove> repel`: 选择你妹
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 用bunzip2命令为何说没有文件或目录可是明明有  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478080 用bunzip2想解压一个.tar.bz2的文件。为何显示说没有文件或目录呢，明明有这个文件 zz: xiaodou000 — 2016-05-11 15:16
<onlylove> 就这样吧……不响就不响吧
<onlylove> 不管了
<onlylove> 我TM都工作八年了还问我要毕业证原件，是不是傻
<nyfair> 我觉得挺正常的
<onlylove> 我是北漂啊，哪里有时间整天带着毕业证原件
<onlylove> 再说了，现在毕业证编号可以到教育部网站查啊
<onlylove> 要原件这得多迷信
<onlylove> http://www.chsi.com.cn/xlcx/lscx.jsp
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 学历查询_中国高等教育学生信息网（学信网）
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  15:45
<yuning> MangHuoEr, DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="nostrip" debuild -b
<sasa> test
<ubrl> sasa:点点点.  16:01
<sasa> quit
<sasa> exit
<yuning> MangHuoEr, DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="nostrip" debuild --prepend-path=/usr/lib/ccache -sa -j4 -i -us -uc -b
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  16:08
<onlylove> ubrl: time
<ubrl> onlylove,
<yuning> pcreate -a armhf -d trusty 'mybuilder'
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=48171
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | Git诞生11年后，BitKeeper宣布开源
<yuning> MangHuoEr, cmake -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=48167
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | SS7攻击绕过WhatsApp和Telegram加密
<onlylove> 然后telegram这是躺枪么
<BeeBuu> fivesheep~~~~~
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 1604安装的一些应用（wineqq,cairo-dock,RTX）调优问题，求大神解决～  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478081 1. qq安装的别人打包好的wine8.0，遇到问题如下： 只要qq最小化，快捷键无效，无法打开面板，需要打开一个聊天窗口，qq在活动状态快捷键才能用； 2.
<repel`> yuning: http://server.it168.com/a2013/0327/1466/000001466686.shtlm
<ubrl> repel`: ⇪ 取标题 404 Not Found
<repel`> yuning: http://server.it168.com/a2013/0327/1466/000001466686.shtml
<ubrl> repel`: ⇪ 部分性能超越X86 嘉协达ARM服务器评测-IT168 服务器专区
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上好啊
<repel`> IsoaSFlus: 早.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04 右上角日期出现两个月  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478082 执行过 gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.datetime custom-time-format '%Y年%m月%d日 %A%H:%M:%S' 貌似无效。求助 zz: whirlwind — 2016-05-11 19:10
<onlylove> repel`: 买20个arm服务器有回扣，x86也有啊
<IsoaSFlus> 有什么好用的安卓反编译工具吗
<repel`> onlylove: 在arm虚拟机下编译太慢了...
<repel`> onlylove: io和cpu都慢.
<repel`> onlylove: 你说, 来个arm server会不会好很多?
<repel`> BinLi: grep -v -e foo -e bar file
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • u盘分区？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478083 u盘（3723M）分两个分区： 一个用于制作liveusb。 一个用于保存文件。 1.GParted分区编辑器菜单： 新建一容量是：2000MB （1.95G）主分区。（图） 2.GParted分区编辑器菜单： 新建一容量是：1723MB （1.68G）扩展分区。
<^k^>  ─> （图） 这样，所有分区（2000＋1723＝3723）都分配完了。 为什么，还有1.68G未分配呢？ zz …
<IsoaSFlus> 妈的这个apktool是个什么玩意,只是用来修改systemui.apk的????
<NWMonster> IsoaSFlus: dex2jar+jd
<IsoaSFlus> NWMonster, 谢谢,我试试
<NWMonster> 针对内核或者so的话还是IDA，无它
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • [求助] ubuntu 16.04 wps 公式字体  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478085 在我的两个台式机和笔记本上都装了 ubuntu 16.04，wps的公式字体都显示的不正常。请问有没有人有类似的情况，有没有解决方案？ ubuntu 16.04, wps a20p2, 已安装symbol等字体。 Code: $fc-list|grep -i
<^k^>  ─> symbol /home/duguyipiao/.local/share/fonts/BSSYM7.TTF: Bookshelf Symbol 7:style=Regular /usr/share/fonts/truetype/an …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 发现一个新东西，EFISTUB  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478087 我在浏览archlinux的wiki条目：Boot_loaders的时候，发现一个UEFI-only boot loader：Linux Kernel EFISTUB（https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/EFISTUB）。 直接使用efibootmgr配置linux的uefi启动引导条目。 Quote: # efibootmgr -d /dev
<^k^> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-12
<fazhou> hello
<ubrl> fazhou:点点点.  09:05
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 文本输入法设置后登录密码不能用了，高手救命！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478090 不小心在文本输入法设置里面添加了宗咯语后，重启进入系统登录时，录入密码一直提示错误，打开屏幕键盘一看傻眼了，不是英文键盘，不知道是什么鬼，输入的可
<^k^>  ─> 能是宗咯语的字母了，无法登录，求高手！！！ zz: ak56dlc — 2016-05-12 8:45
<hello123123> 999
<hello123123> 000
<hello123123> 333
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 加入域之后，如何在登录时记住域账号  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478092 12.04系统，已加入域，每次开机登录都要输域名加用户名，怎样可以记住登录的域名账户，直接输密码就可以了 zz: spreadtrum — 2016-05-12 9:38
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • How to install sougoupinyin in 14.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478093 I had installed fcitx successfully. But when I installed sougoupinyin for linux, it have mistakes as follow: No such key 'Gtk/IMModule' in schema 'org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings' as specified in override file '/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/50_
<^k^>  ─> sogoupinyin.gschema.override'; ignoring override for this key. Pls help me to fix it ? Thks! zz: spreadtrum — 2016- …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • How to install sougoupinyin in 14.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478095 I had installed fcitx successfully. But when I installed sougoupinyin for linux, it have mistakes as follow: No such key 'Gtk/IMModule' in schema 'org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings' as specified in override file '/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/50_
<^k^>  ─> sogoupinyin.gschema.override'; ignoring override for this key. Pls help me to fix it ? Thks! zz: spreadtrum — 2016- …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • How to install sougoupinyin in 14.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478096 I had installed fcitx successfully. But when I installed sougoupinyin for linux, it have mistakes as follow: No such key 'Gtk/IMModule' in schema 'org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings' as specified in override file '/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/50_
<^k^>  ─> sogoupinyin.gschema.override'; ignoring override for this key. Pls help me to fix it ? Thks! zz: spreadtrum — 2016- …
<onlylove> 弄个简历投递还要填写在线考评，内容混乱，还TM要装APP
<onlylove> 经常问些不知所谓的问题
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu GNOME • ubuntu gnome总是下载软件仓库失败，而且无法关机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478097 每次更新，都会提示下载软件仓库失败，换源也不行，提示信息如下： W:http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ubuntukylin/dists/trusty/Release.gpg: Signature by key 6CE35A4EBAB676094476BE7CD259B7555E1D3C58 us
<^k^>  ─> es weak digest algorithm (SHA1), E:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ub ... slation-en 404 Not Fou …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu16.04中文和英文行高不一样  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478098 在文本编辑器中（gedit，eclipse），发现有中文和没中文的行高不一样，在特别是在eclipse中，包含中文注释的文件编辑的时候，光标的位置只显示在右上角，看着很别扭，我用的是ub
<^k^>  ─> untu默认的Ubuntu Mono字体；那位大侠遇到过没有？ zz: calix_ — 2016-05-12 11:03
<nyfair> winrar5.4加入文件名代码页转换，开源厨们捣鼓了10年都没搞定的zip乱码遮羞布又被撕开了
<onlylove> 我记得RAR最好的地方是，中文密码……
<onlylove> zip是不是天生不支持……支持了又没法兼容
<nyfair> onlylove: zip没有代码页概念的
<nyfair> onlylove: 所以原本文件名的二进制编码是啥，放进去还是啥
<nyfair> 但是你能够自定义代码页了，就无所谓它有没有存储了
<onlylove> 刚接到瑞萨的面试通知，突然发现，瑞萨是岛国的
<onlylove> 这名字怎么看都不像日企啊
<onlylove> 突然不想去了啊！
<lainme> 为何win版wps和linux版wps打开同样文件格式不一样。。。
<nyfair> 大概外包给了阿三？
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，10用啥杀毒？
<onlylove> lainme: 不是一帮人做的吧
<nyfair> 自带的
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair前辈对阿三的怨念好大
<onlylove> lainme: 其实怎么说，可能是默认模板的问题，页边距调整下看看
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 你被坑过以后就懂了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 这种事，你没被坑过，永远不懂
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 出色的阿三我当然佩服，但作为总体标准阿三就是那样
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove, Orz
<nyfair> 同理，湾湾也是如此
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, 不是说阿三做软件很厉害吗
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 嗯，很厉害，都当上g婊老大了
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 阿三拉帮结伙比支那猪强多了
<IsoaSFlus> pu
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 傻逼阿三犯了错，他老大永远是罩着的，支那老大永远是帮忙落井下石的
<IsoaSFlus> 额...
<onlylove> nyfair: 还有微软CEO
<nyfair> 阿三会写hello world就敢到处推荐
<IsoaSFlus> ...这么可怕
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 真事
<IsoaSFlus> 在中国工作的阿三多吗
<nyfair> 多
<nyfair> 所以其实我是嫉妒阿三
<nyfair> 但是湾湾么，呵呵，那是真傻逼没救了，同时兼具傻逼阿三的愚蠢和支那猪的自私
<IsoaSFlus> ...可怕
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • LMDE 半自動安裝腳本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478099 Linux Mint Debian Edition 半自動安裝腳本 XFCE GTK-3.0 3.1.8 下載腳本 Code: $ wget https://github.com/Mint-Fans/linux-package/raw/debian/lmde-inst-script.tar.gz 解壓縮進到「lmde-inst-script」目錄 $ tar -zxvf lmde-inst-script.tar.gz $ s
<^k^>  ─> udo su # cd lmde-inst-script =============== 安裝系統 =============== 腳本設定 --- mk-base --- basex --- form …
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 多正常，有啥可怕
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 你应该知道的吧，天下乌鸦一般黑
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove, Orz
<onlylove> nyfair: 你是嫉妒阿三高种姓么
<lainme> onlylove:  不是模版问题。昨天刚装上wps感觉又可以卸载了
<onlylove> lainme: 我目前已经是金山黑了
<onlylove> lainme: 我windows上用来写简历的WPS，偷偷的往系统里面带私货
<onlylove> lainme: 平时弹窗也就算了
<onlylove> 恭喜金山在猴王带领下走向不归之路
 * onlylove 目测又一个国产的堕落
<onlylove> 不知道金山软件的历史写一本书，会不会有人看
<lainme> onlylove: 还以为你是因为游戏黑
<onlylove> 我记得微软开发nt的时候，有本书叫观止
<onlylove> lainme: 游戏……游戏早不玩了，情怀没了
<onlylove> https://book.douban.com/subject/3699395/
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 观止-微软创建NT和未来的夺命狂奔 (豆瓣)
<onlylove> lainme: 比起金山，数字倒是越来越像那么回事
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: MiniFrenchBread 美亚还有几百美元, 怎么变现啊?
<MiniFrenchBread> harajuku: 送我.
<onlylove> harajuku: 买买买，然后卖卖卖
<MiniFrenchBread> harajuku: 这名字都能被你找到??
<onlylove> MiniFrenchBread: 法国小面包？
<MiniFrenchBread> onlylove: 法式小面包
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 送我
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 说正经的, 你俩最近要海淘啥么? cc MiniFrenchBread 同事月底美国回来
<MiniFrenchBread> harajuku: 想给我妹子买钻戒
<MiniFrenchBread> harajuku: 但是感觉, 网购不靠谱吧
<MiniFrenchBread> harajuku: 打算去香港实体店买
<harajuku> 几百美元也买不到钻戒...
<nyfair> harajuku: 来个psvr
<nyfair> harajuku: 送我
<MiniFrenchBread> harajuku: 这倒是啊
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 几百美元就留着等升值呗
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 不舒服啊
<lainme> harajuku: 几百美元足够了
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 你快败家啊
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 我倒想
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 没钱也没啥需求了啊
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 买了太多不用的东西，占地还乱
<Tahr-user> 嘿
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 你周末去吃胖次？
<nyfair> 上直播
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/277.html 不幸中的大幸 : 妻子一回家,丈夫就对她说:"今天真是不幸中的大幸。"妻子忙问:"怎么回事?"丈夫说道:"咱们的驴子不见了。"妻子说:"怎么还有大幸?"丈夫说道:"幸亏当时我没有骑驴上,不然连我也丢了。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 关于环境变量配置问题，请帮忙看下，感谢！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478100 我在~/.bashrc文件里配置了jdk的环境变量，在终端使用中执行eclipse等工具，可以正常执行，但是如果使用鼠标双击执行的话，就提示找不到Jdk的环境变量。请问是什么问题
<^k^>  ─> ？还是要在其它的文件中也要配置环境变量，感谢！ zz: djc — 2016-05-12 14:43
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 关于环境变量配置问题，请帮忙看下，感谢！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478101 我在~/.bashrc文件里配置了jdk的环境变量，在终端使用中执行eclipse等工具，可以正常执行，但是如果使用鼠标双击执行的话，就提示找不到Jdk的环境变量。请问是什么问题
<^k^>  ─> ？还是要在其它的文件中也要配置环境变量，感谢！ zz: djc — 2016-05-12 14:51
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 关于环境变量配置问题，请帮忙看下，感谢！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478102 我在~/.bashrc文件里配置了jdk的环境变量，在终端使用中执行eclipse等工具，可以正常执行，但是如果使用鼠标双击执行的话，就提示找不到Jdk的环境变量。请问是什么问题
<^k^>  ─> ？还是要在其它的文件中也要配置环境变量，感谢！ zz: djc — 2016-05-12 14:54
<luobo> hi，各位
<luobo> 请教个问题
<luobo> emacs如何使用ssh
<MiniFrenchbread> luobo: tramp
<MiniFrenchbread> luobo: https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/TrampMode
<ubrl> ⇪ f: EmacsWiki: Tramp Mode
<luobo> MiniFrenchbread: 好的，谢谢
<MiniFrenchbread> luobo: emacs很垃圾, 但是tramp mode还不错
<luobo> MiniFrenchbread: 各有所爱
<MiniFrenchbread> luobo: 具体来说, C-x C-f, 然后删掉所有内容之后, ssh://user@ip.addr:~/xxxfile  就可以了.
<MiniFrenchbread> luobo: 如果你有更高级的用法需求, 就去看wiki, 如果只是访问远程文件, 那我上面那条就够了, 默认就带这个功能
<luobo> MiniFrenchbread: 好的，谢谢
<huntxu> MiniFrenchbread: 矬渣，有好事没
<MiniFrenchbread> huntxu: 我有好多法式小面包可以吃
<huntxu> MiniFrenchbread: 快递
<huntxu> MiniFrenchbread: 我的iphone SE到货了
<huntxu> 终于可以把渣三爽扔一边了
<huntxu> harajuku: 把你的mac寄给我凑一套？
<harajuku> huntxu: 我倒是想, 可惜这是公司的
<MiniFrenchbread> harajuku: 你要是离职, huntxu 肯定会还给你的
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 是啊 来不? 今天很忙
<MiniFrenchbread> huntxu: 是吧, 糊涂许叔
<huntxu> happyaron: 你说不给就辞职，老板就怂了啊
<huntxu> 以蛋蛋的实力
<huntxu> 从公司拿电脑，那是看得起那个公司
<huntxu> MiniFrenchbread: ^ 对不对
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<MiniFrenchbread> huntxu: 支持糊涂许说
<huntxu> 你看他从猫猫走的时候，一个rm -rf /，连电脑都懒得拿
<MangHuoEr> huntxu: 恭喜啊，SE 好机器啊
<MangHuoEr> 没有突出的摄像头
<harajuku> huntxu: rh离职的时候是dd if=/dev/zero
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 你这周是志愿者还是去领养
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 志愿者, 很想领养 cherrot 捡的
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 他很能捡猫啊
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 气质
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 养起来
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛，有没有什么精简的chromium壳浏览器？
<nyfair> onlylove: 功能都不重要，能正常渲染就行
<huntxu> nyfair: opera好不好
<nyfair> huntxu: 太大
<nyfair> huntxu: vivaldi其实挺炫的，但魔改的比chrome还吃内存
<huntxu> nyfair: 360
<MiniFrenchbread> shengyao: newsblur
<MangHuoEr> shengyao: https://www.inoreader.com/
<ubrl> MangHuoEr: ⇪ Inoreader - The content reader for power users who want to save time.
<nyfair> huntxu: 比如说android自带的那种就不错，基本什么都阉割了
<nyfair> huntxu: 360没mac版，而且太大了
<nyfair> huntxu: 我还不如用vivaldi
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 安装了indicator-systemtray-unity后，怎么调整图标位置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478103 QQ图片20160512163725.png 图标离得好远，如何调整位置？ zz: guikeyy — 2016-05-12 16:35
<yunfan> nyfair: 都不好
<yunfan> nyfair: 还不如试试  net-surf
<nyfair> yunfan: 不试
<happyaron> huntxu: 厉害
<huntxu> happyaron: what?
<happyaron> huntxu: 辞职
<huntxu> happyaron: 那是蛋蛋
<happyaron> 你的这个想法很厉害233hhh
<nyfair> ppt曲线救国
<huntxu> happyaron: 我觉得你也可以啊
<huntxu> happyaron: 以你的实力
<happyaron> huntxu: 额不要捧杀
<nyfair> happyaron: 我觉得每次你们搜狗的changelog只要写一句话就行了，修复了版本号过低的bug
<happyaron> nyfair: 233
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<MiniFrenchbread> yuning_: http://weibo.com/p/2304441410405c16a415accb6ace897c0d350d
<ubrl> MiniFrenchbread: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<onlylove> nyfair: mac能用的不知道，国内的话，chromium壳一堆，啥太阳花，枫树，360极速
<nyfair> onlylove: 我还是用我上家主顾的吧，不折腾
<onlylove> http://mydown.yesky.com/c/113563_6346656_1.shtml
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 【浏览器】浏览器排行榜2016_什么浏览器最好用_天极下载
<onlylove> 说起来浏览器看起来真多，实际上大部分是壳子
<yuning_> MiniFrenchbread, shengyao, http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/-eHLM7i3hFo
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 由乐高Lego积木制成的工厂流水线 分类ing 乐高玩具部件 BrickIt-DynawaySortingPlant_土豆_高清视频在线观看
<onlylove> yuning_: 乐高积木做生产线生产乐高么
<yuning_> MiniFrenchbread, shengyao, http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDc2MjIyODg4.html
<ubrl> yuning_: ⇪ 取标题 403 Forbidden
<yuning_> onlylove, LOL
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 数钱 : 教授到银行取出一百元,数到五十八时,他把钱放入袋中。 出纳:您怎么不数完呢? 教授:数了这么多都没有错,大概后面不会有错了！
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助：vmware12装Ubutnu 16.04，无法使用unity mode  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478104 如题，之前使用14.04的时候都还正常，升级之后就无法使用了，重装vmware tool也不行，提示“Lunix不支持Unity”，请问有解决办法吗？谢谢了！！！！ zz: zhouy221 — 2016-05-12 19:0
<^k^>  ─> 4
<darklighting> 有人嗎?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助，Bash  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478105 在启动xl2tpd时，输入echo 'c ZJU_VPN' > /var/run/xl2tpd/l2tp-control 提示bash: /var/run/xl2tpd/l2tp-control: Permission denied 在前面加上sudo也是这样，怎么解决？ 求助各位了，谢谢 zz: EEdoger — 2016-05-12 20:24
<^k^> 新  华东校区 • 新生报到  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478106 新手，对linux的使用极其渴望，多多关照 zz: linuxer_yangqi — 2016-05-12 20:39
<aaa_> hello
<ubrl> aaa_:点点点.  21:24
<aaa_> android?
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 从12.04升级到14.04，输入法出问题了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478111 参看附件的三个图， “文本输入设置”，打开后只有“中文”一个选项， ibus中虽然添加了其他输入法，但是仍然只有拼音能用，其他输入法既不能显示也不能使用 zz: tianfan — 2016-
<^k^>  ─> 05-12 22:08
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 12.04到14.04升级来的，结果输入法不好用了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478112 只能显示出来拼音输入法，“文本键盘设置”里也只有“汉语”这么一个和中文有关的选项，不知道怎么办 zz: tianfan — 2016-05-12 22:12
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 都柏林华人社区 | 自由，免费，简洁，优雅的信息共享平台  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478115 为广大华人提供一个自由，免费，简洁，优雅的信息共享平台。 该平台适用于手机端浏览， 带给你无与伦比的用户体验。 目前不管是0086， 还是ireland8， 这些网站都
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • Intel 正準備給它們的 顯卡驅動 一個大幅度的重建  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478117 長期以來 Intel 顯卡驅動 Linux 團隊 跟 Windows 團隊 是兩套人馬 目前 Windows 的 顯卡驅動已經早就進入到 OpenGL 4.x 的階段 反而 Linux 的 顯卡驅動還一直停留在 OpenGL 3.3 的階段
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-13
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 节约与小气 : 儿子问爸爸:"节约与小气有什么区别?"爸爸说:"当我舍不得给自己买东西时,你妈妈说我是节约；当你妈妈跟我要东西我给她买不全时,她就说我是小气。"
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 如何检测硬盘的真实物理磁头数量?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478118 如何检测硬盘的真实物理磁头数量? 好像fdisk,hdparm之类检测到的都是模拟的? 关于磁头数模拟的参考链接: http://bbs.chinaunix.net/forum.php?mod= ... id21609872 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-05-13 10:19
<huntxu> happyaron: gmail里怎么filter launchpad发过来的邮件，一点规律都没
<MiniFrenchBread> huntxu: 没办法
<huntxu> MiniFrenchBread: 好弱智
<huntxu> MiniFrenchBread: 邮件头有固定的内容可以过滤，弱智gmail不支持
<huntxu> MiniFrenchBread: 我想到了，去把launchpad的邮件地址改了也许可以
<MiniFrenchBread> huntxu: procmail
<huntxu> MiniFrenchBread: 我也不想我的gmail里面看起来乱啊
<MiniFrenchBread> huntxu: 别碰launchpad.
<huntxu> ...
<huntxu> MiniFrenchBread: procmail这种本地整理完能让gmail里也更新么
<MiniFrenchBread> huntxu: 能.
<MiniFrenchBread> huntxu: 诶, 说不好. 我以前用mu4e, 就能更新
<MiniFrenchBread> huntxu: 配合offlineimap
<MiniFrenchBread> huntxu: 只是procmail不知道诶.
<MiniFrenchBread> huntxu: 这个你得问牛蛋
<MiniFrenchBread> huntxu: 牛蛋之前搞过
<huntxu> imap好像应该可以
<huntxu> 只是每次都要用自己电脑整理完
<huntxu> 这个行为也很弱智
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 安装dnscrypt-autoinstall.sh 失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478119 Stopping dnscrypt-proxy Starting dnscrypt-proxy chattr: 不支持的操作 while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf chattr: 不支持的操作 while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf Reconfiguration done. Quitting. zz: chole — 2016-05-13 11:05
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • 请教个未定义引用的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478120 请教各位大神，在安装软件时，执行了make命令后出现了很多未定义的引用信息，最后显示也是软件安装错误。信息如下： make -C ../libcommon/ make[1]: Entering directory '/home/daixie2/cafehahnlab-code/libcommon' gcc -c -
<^k^>  ─> Wall -g -O2 -I. -ffast-math -funroll-loops -D__DEBUG__ -o ../lib/grpcmp.o grpcmp.c gcc -c -Wall -g -O2 -I. -ffast-mat …
<MiniFrenchBread> huntxu: 你说得对
<MiniFrenchBread> huntxu: 所以就不该用gmail.
<MiniFrenchBread> huntxu: 用腾讯企业邮箱
<huntxu> MiniFrenchBread: https://blog.launchpad.net/notifications/improved-filtering-options-for-gmail-users
<ubrl> huntxu: ⇪ Launchpad Blog
<huntxu> MiniFrenchBread: 好感动
<MiniFrenchBread> huntxu: 卧槽
<huntxu> 天地良心canonical
<huntxu> 从此以后牛牛喷gmail我一定资磁
<MiniFrenchBread> huntxu: 我自从用了腾讯企业邮箱, 就再也不喜欢gmail了.
<huntxu> MiniFrenchBread: 是蛮好的啊
<MiniFrenchBread> huntxu: 不过也不足以过滤launchpad: http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/4213391
<huntxu> MiniFrenchBread: 好像gaoji点的客户端是可以过滤header的
<MiniFrenchBread> huntxu: 昂. mu4e有检测邮件列表, 然后自动加邮件列表标签...
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求解：ubuntu 16.04装robomongo不能输入中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478121 我现在已经装了sogou输入法，输入中文没有问题了。但是在终端进入mongo以后输入中文会出现光标左右移动时不正常了，然后我装了一个可视化robomongo，但是打开这个软件以后不
<^k^>  ─> 能在里面输入中文。求解 zz: wangzi419 — 2016-05-13 11:43
<MangHuoEr> MiniFrenchBread: 壕有腾讯企业邮箱啊
<roylez> MangHuoEr: 渣
<roylez> MiniFrenchBread: 渣
<MiniFrenchBread> roylez: 乐乐, 你转正了吗?
<roylez> MiniFrenchBread: 木有。。。吧
<MiniFrenchBread> roylez: 那啥时候转正啊?
<roylez> MiniFrenchBread: 6月1日？
<MiniFrenchBread> roylez: 赞!
 * MiniFrenchBread 就快拿到钱了. 
<roylez> MiniFrenchBread: 分我一半
<MiniFrenchBread> roylez: 找牛蛋要啊
<MiniFrenchBread> roylez: 我把钱给牛蛋, 你让他给你分
<roylez> MiniFrenchBread: 你俩好基友啊
<MangHuoEr> 分我点吧
<MiniFrenchBread> MangHuoEr: @mail2.sysu.edu.cn   后缀太长了.  想弄个邮箱别名
<MiniFrenchBread> shengyao: http://www.amazon.com/Lenovo-13-3-Inch-Laptop-Windows-20FG0013US/dp/B00X0THAUG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1463115763&sr=8-1&keywords=nec+lavie
<ubrl> MiniFrenchBread: ⇪ Amazon.com: Lenovo Lavie Z 13.3-Inch Laptop (Core i7, 8 GB RAM, 256 GB SSD, Windows 10) 20FG0013US: Computers & Accessories
<nyfair> onlylove: Windows 10 RTM Pro Volume MAK（适用于Windows 10 批量授权专业版）
<nyfair> [电话激活] PW48G-MNG8W-B9978-YWBRP-76DGY
<nyfair> [电话激活] N9M2T-MBJ4W-68KGB-Q2GCH-HXMQB
<nyfair> Windows 10 RTM Ent Volume MAK（适用于Windows 10 企业版）
<nyfair> [电话激活] NMY6Y-2VDQP-3J22R-Y26D2-2DKR4
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛你在刷a站呢^
<onlylove> nyfair: 我刚也看到过……
<nyfair> 好吧，你才是牛牛
<onlylove> nyfair: 不过ent的镜像是咋回事，我就见过home和pro
<onlylove> 而且我想不通，10也有vol了？
<onlylove> 还是说一直都有……
<MiniFrenchBread> yuning_: http://developers.redhat.com/dotnet/?utm_source=event&utm_medium=vanityurl&utm_term=redhatloves.net&utm_campaign=msbuild
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题: no title
<MiniFrenchBread> yuning_: redhatloves.net
<onlylove> http://www.zhihu.com/question/29517463/answer/76836394
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 土豪可以多任性？ - 宋智超的回答 - 知乎
<lifeai> 为什么打开java gui应用，界面基本一片空白，鼠标划过时才显示一部分内容，像这种情况是什么原因啊？
<nyfair> lifeai: 什么系统？
<nyfair> 听着就像gtk那坨屎的问题
<lifeai> nyfair: gentoo linux
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛快来喷gmail
<lifeai> nyfair: 能说清楚一点吗
<nyfair> huntxu: g开头的东西没有喷的价值
<lifeai> nyfair: 求解决的办法哈
<happyaron> huntxu: @bugs.launchpad.net
<happyaron> huntxu: 搜索这个？
<huntxu> happyaron: 误杀率很高
<huntxu> happyaron: 有些没有这个@bugs.launchpad.net，单搜bugs.launchpad.net根本就不行
<huntxu> happyaron: 不过已经找到launchpad有个设置了...
<happyaron> o
<huntxu> 辣鸡gmail过滤邮件头不行，搜索你的邮件过滤信息是一等一的好手
<onlylove> huntxu: 毕竟人是做搜索的，不是做过滤的LOL
<onlylove> huntxu: 我记得有人说过贝叶斯还是啥的？
<huntxu> onlylove: 喷点是在为什么他们那么乐意搜索邮件中的内容，而不搜搜邮件头的内容
<onlylove> huntxu: 因为他们搞不定邮件头
<onlylove> huntxu: 也许搜索邮件头会让google服务器死机或者有其他古怪的故障
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qayIZ3ixAAEZ9ZhU_ooAALrPwHmuOUAARoN106.jpg 小练笔
<lifeai> nyfair: ).(
<onlylove> 最新版的Linux 4.5内核包含了超过2100万行代码，其中核心代码占5%，网络相关的代码占35%，驱动超过40%
<nyfair> https://73737373.taobao.com/
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 首页-七了个三-淘宝网
<lifeai> nyfair: java gui应用显示的那问题是怎么解决的哈
<nyfair> lifeai: 换os
<lifeai> nyfair: 有其他办法吗
<MiniFrenchBread> MangHuoEr: http://cn163.net/archives/411/
<ubrl> MiniFrenchBread: ⇪ 绝命毒师第一季/全集Breaking Bad迅雷下载 | 天天美剧
<MiniFrenchBread> MangHuoEr: http://cn163.net/archives/413/
<ubrl> MiniFrenchBread: ⇪ 绝命毒师第二季/全集Breaking Bad迅雷下载 | 天天美剧
<huntxu> MiniFrenchBread: 好看吗这个
<MiniFrenchBread> huntxu: 我没看诶
<MiniFrenchBread> huntxu: MangHuoEr 要看
<MiniFrenchBread> MangHuoEr: http://www.smzdm.com/p/6126682/
<ubrl> MiniFrenchBread: ⇪ Apple 苹果 iPhone 6s (A1700) 64G 玫瑰金色 移动联通电信4G手机 5488元包邮_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<nyfair> 玫瑰金是什么鬼
<onlylove> MiniFrenchBread: 天热了 来点喝的 http://www.smzdm.com/p/6074531/   cc MangHuoEr
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ Dr Pepper 胡椒博士汽水 原味 355ml*12罐*2箱+Monste 鬼爪 功能饮料 473ml 51.9元（101.9-50）_京东全球购优惠_什么值得买
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 在编写内核代码时有什么技巧可以避免与他人同时进行同样的重复的劳动?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478122 在编写内核代码时有什么技巧可以避免与他人同时进行同样的重复的劳动? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-05-13 15:44
<onlylove> http://post.smzdm.com/p/450804/
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 亲测最难喝饮料TOP5 | 崂山白花蛇草水什么味道_黑松沙士口感_什么值得买
<NWMonster> onlylove: monster很久上海地区都没货，之前一直成箱买放公司。
<onlylove> NWMonster: 这么贵的东西真有人买啊……我记得京东现在要7块多一瓶
<onlylove> NWMonster: http://item.jd.com/10185396307.html?jd_pop=3b22c1ac-3f74-4850-9c8c-411749437422&abt=0
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 美国进口Dr Pepper胡椒博士原味 355ml*6罐【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<onlylove> NWMonster: 进口就进口，也用不到这么抢钱
<NWMonster> onlylove: 京东之前经常搞活动，其实不贵，活动的时候价位已经低于我在国外买的价位了。
<NWMonster> onlylove: 平常价位也不是很高其实
<onlylove> NWMonster: 国外多钱……
 * onlylove 已经接受不了这频道这么多土豪的事实了
<onlylove> NWMonster: 我还是继续买3块一听的可乐好了……
<NWMonster> onlylove: 日本monster是小瓶装，是jd上美版容量的3分支2，价格10块多点
<NWMonster> onlylove: monster的力度小于红牛，但是美版的这种量大
<onlylove> NWMonster: 刚注意你讲的是monster，我说的是dokupe
<NWMonster> onlylove: 日本没有dr.pepper,全是美国进口，价位太高。
<onlylove> NWMonster: 本来就是美国货啊……
<NWMonster> onlylove: 价位也在10元左右了，我感觉dr,pepper不值这价格。
<onlylove> NWMonster: 好吧，我还以为国外便宜
<onlylove> http://post.smzdm.com/p/451459/
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ #本站首晒# 农夫山泉 茶π 果味茶饮料（附彩蛋照）_开箱晒物_什么值得买 pp: ￥48.9
<onlylove> 看起来农夫山泉这个茶π还是可以买的
<onlylove> 自从上次买了东方树叶，再没敢碰农夫山泉的东西
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<darklighting> 又他妈的星期五了yeah
<MiniFrenchBread> onlylove: 东方树叶好喝, 就是有点儿贵
<onlylove> MiniFrenchBread: NO！我喝东方树叶的感觉就是，这真TM树叶啊！
<onlylove> MiniFrenchBread: 农夫山泉真实诚，说用树叶就真用树叶给你喝
<onlylove> MiniFrenchBread: 张一元和吴裕泰的茶咱也是喝过的
<darklighting> 大家好
<ubrl> darklighting:点点点.  16:17
<darklighting> 有人注册riseup 邮箱吗?
<darklighting> 有嗎?
<onlylove> 论坛斑竹有在线的没！
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 奢侈表消费税前抢购忙  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478126 奢侈表消费税前抢购忙 “因为调整税金后名表会提高售价，所以就趁着现在便宜赶紧下手”，今天上午，翠微大厦名表专卖区营业员一边整理货品一边对记者说，这几天买名表的顾客明显增多，销售
<^k^>  ─> 同比上升80%多，有些款式甚至一度要调货。这位营业员肯定地告诉记者“4月1日以后价格 …
<onlylove> lainme: 蓝莓妹子，辛苦下，去论坛删几个广告
<huntxu> onlylove: 它怎么发到新闻板块的...
<onlylove> huntxu: 注册用户
<onlylove> huntxu: 你新注册一个用户就行，除了前面几个帖子要发验证码以外，没有板块限制
<NWMonster> onlylove: 三得利，无糖乌龙茶不错，低糖的千万不要买。
<huntxu> onlylove: 貌似被盗号
<onlylove> huntxu: 盗号那只能封几天了
<huntxu> onlylove: 这人注册时发过一个贴然后一直潜水...
<onlylove> huntxu: 啥时候注册的……没准发过帖子自己都忘了
<huntxu> onlylove: 11å¹´...
<onlylove> huntxu: 先关几天小黑屋吧
<huntxu> 两周
<huntxu> 有人投诉再说
<lifeai> 那是什么
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • Linux下有什么第三方防火墙软件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478128 网上搜索到的都是些iptables类的，我要个第三方的。 最好是像pfsense，openwrt那样有Web GUI。 zz: okudayukiko0 — 2016-05-13 16:42
<onlylove> NWMonster: 你说这个，我倒是想起，我在vmware onsite的时候喝过一瓶感觉怪怪的乌龙茶
<MangHuoEr> shengyao: MiniFrenchBread http://wytype.com/
<ubrl> MangHuoEr: ⇪ 文悦科技 - 字体官方网站
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 风向 :     爸爸教儿子辨认方向,儿子称已经学会了。于是爸爸问儿子:"你看今天刮的是什么风?"儿子看了一眼红旗,很自信的说:"左风。"
<IsoaSFlus> 上世纪笑话
<NWMonster> k都已经会讲恐怖故事了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助，无法通过SSH连接到虚拟机中的ubuntu？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478130 求大神指点，我是想在虚拟机里把ubuntu玩熟后再用的 zz: asawff — 2016-05-13 19:43
<ios> mac用什么文本编辑器好
<Niac> 晚上好
<Any_where> sub
<Any_where> or atom
<Niac> brew install sub？？？？
<Niac> sublime
<Niac> ？
<Any_where> sublime text 3
<Any_where> whatever,the atom also was good
<Niac> 以前windows都是notepad＋＋
<Niac> Any_where: 你在国外吗
<Any_where> No yet,but i`m walking on one site`s mssql
<Niac> Any_where: r u a SA？
<Any_where> what about sa?
<Niac> Any_where: system administrator
<Any_where> no,i`m finding rank
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 农村小姑娘的麻辣作文+老师批语 : 表哥对我说,杀猪杀屁股,各有各的刀法,我想也是,有人杀脚,有人杀手。电影中杀手好像是一种找钱的工作。（老师批语:这杀手算名词活用,还是乱用?）
<dxsweet> hi
<ubrl> dxsweet:点点点.  23:24
 * dxsweet 
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-14
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 安装不聊.net 3.0  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478133 1.png 2.png 3.png 装不了 zz: tor — 2016-05-14 7:08
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/08/Cg-4V1I2sYSICAASAAGXmaZ45T4AALrLAMS1RQAAZex270.jpg 一只专业的猫咪就需要这样
<memyself> 哪有《疑犯追踪》第五季第二集的种子
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 64位系统识别不了4G内存？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478134 我安装的15.04的64位系统，且物理内存是4G，但是系统只识别了3.2G左右，我的CPU比较老是上网本atom n331，不支持虚拟化技术但支持EM64T root@skyme-1201N:~# free total used free shared buffers cached Mem: 3338544
<^k^>  ─> 963908 2374636 10232 205520 341812 -/+ buffers/cache: 416576 2921968 Swap: 3404796 0 3404796 root@skyme-1201N:~# unam …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 64位系统识别不了4G内存？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478135 我安装的15.04的64位系统，且物理内存是4G，但是系统只识别了3.2G左右，我的CPU比较老是上网本atom n331，不支持虚拟化技术但支持EM64T root@skyme-1201N:~# free total used free shared buffers cached Mem: 3338544
<^k^>  ─> 963908 2374636 10232 205520 341812 -/+ buffers/cache: 416576 2921968 Swap: 3404796 0 3404796 root@skyme-1201N:~# unam …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 64位系统识别不了4G内存？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478136 我安装的15.04的64位系统，且物理内存是4G，但是系统只识别了3.2G左右，我的CPU比较老是上网本atom n331，不支持虚拟化技术但支持EM64T root@skyme-1201N:~# free total used free shared buffers cached Mem: 3338544
<^k^>  ─> 963908 2374636 10232 205520 341812 -/+ buffers/cache: 416576 2921968 Swap: 3404796 0 3404796 root@skyme-1201N:~# unam …
<guest0x5> 同城
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/33242.html 如此循环 : 有一个记者下乡采访,遇见一个放羊的老汉。记者问道:老人家,你放羊干什么? 老汉回答:赚钱。 赚钱干什么? 娶媳妇。 娶媳妇干什么? 生孩子。 生孩子干什么? 放羊。
<kikit> 哦！总算连上这里了！
<kikit> 第一次用这个东西，各位多多关照
<kikit> 哦，没人么？
<xiaobai> hello anybody
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu怎么用4G无线网卡上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478138 买的酷翼X9无线网卡，在ubuntu上插入后没有反应，也找不到这个型号的驱动，请教要安驱动吗，怎么才能联上网 zz: xuyy — 2016-05-14 16:09
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 升級到16.04以後Line無法輸入中文了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478139 朋友們好！ 昨天從15.10升級到16.04後，Line程序裏面就無法輸入中文了，不管是谷歌輸入法還是搜狗輸入法都沒有辦法。 Line這個程序是windows程序，我是通過Wine裝上去的。 萬分感謝！
<^k^>  ─> zz: paul333 — 2016-05-14 16:24
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • [求助]u盘安装，硬盘都无法安装。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478140 现有系统Windows7 尝试安装Ubuntu 16.04 desktop amd-64 用UltraISO刻录的U盘镜像 在别的电脑上可以正常从U盘启动进入系统，安装因为是别人的电脑就没试了不过想来问题不大。 所以排除了镜像
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • 求救，编译安装mame  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478142 mame$ sudo make Compiling src/osd/modules/font/font_sdl.c... ../../../../../src/osd/modules/font/font_sdl.c:14:26: fatal error: SDL2/SDL_ttf.h: 没有那个文件或目录 #include <SDL2/SDL_ttf.h> ^ compilation terminated. make[2]: *** [../../../../linux_g
<^k^>  ─> cc/obj/x32/Release/osd_sdl/src/osd/modules/font/font_sdl.o] 错误 1 make[1]: *** [osd_sdl] 错误 2 make: *** [linux …
<onlylove> 茶π那个西柚花茶，给人感觉西柚味道重一些，有点茉莉味，茶味很淡
<lifeai> 你们有谁使用create_ap.git 的
<dchxcrow> >
<dchxcrow> ?
<dchxcrow> robot
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 草稿 : 火车上,一位著名女作家同一位信基督教的男作家讨论有关《圣经》的问题,争论了半天不分胜负。 男作家最后说:"不管怎样,您必须得承认,上帝创造男人先于女人！" 女作家说:"我不反对您的看法。不过,我自己正是运用这种方法进行创作的。当我准备出书时,首先要
<^k^>  ─> 打好草稿,然后加工完善,所以草稿总是比书早写出来的。"
<dchxcrow> 好少人说话，现在
<dchxcrow> roboot
<dchxcrow> robot
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu kylin的论坛好冷啊！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478143 主题不好看，也不能改成ubuntu任务菜单栏在屏幕上方。求解。。。。 办公用的笔记本，速度越快越好 为什么我选择麒麟，我看到界面比较贴近我们常使用东西，向XX商店，里面都有一些
<^k^>  ─> 办公类的软件 现在唯一头疼的是打不开DWG文件，图纸都看不了很头疼，wine解决了 但是操 …
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 让zswap的zsmalloc实现LRU,有什么思路?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478150 让zswap的zsmalloc实现LRU,有什么思路? 目前我的思路是在zswap.c里面利用zswap_entry和zswap_pool和内核提供的链表设施(rculist.h / list.h)来实现LRU 理由: 1.实现简单,如果从zsmalloc去实现的话,会经
<^k^>  ─> 过更多层接口,我的挨个了解这些接口 2.在zsmalloc实现LRU的话,会增加zram的zpool元数据开销 …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-15
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 教你买药方法 : 多年跟药厂打交道,听药厂里老师傅一句话,给大家分享,去药店买药,一定要蹲下来…… 站着视线内的药全是提成高的,效果一般,好药都在下面……
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu 14.04鼠标光标不停的闪烁  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478152 搜索了一下，在ubuntu下是去显示里面关掉未知显示器的检测，但在xubuntu下实在找不到啊。 PS：已升级到14.04.4，更新过一遍了。 zz: 时光匆匆 — 2016-05-15 10:26
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04启动总要报xorg发生意外错误。。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478153 ubuntu16.04启动总要报xorg发生意外错误。。。。我一直选择发送报告。但是最近ubuntu推送的几次更新里貌似也没解决。 而且有些时候，xorg无缘无故会100%cpu使用。 这玩意啥
<^k^>  ─> 时候可以取代啊。。。。。16.10吗？ zz: KOSKERS — 2016-05-15 11:24
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu14.04网络连接图标不见了，这Ubuntu问题不少。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478154 我用的是ubuntu14.04，这用着用着啊，网络连接的图标就没了， ，这叫哥如何切换VPN啊 no_network_1.png 我是拨号连接上网的，现在上网正常。网络连接里没有任何连接信息
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu 16.04合上笔记本盖子，在切换注销的时候会自己休眠。。。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478155 ubuntu 16.04合上笔记本盖子，在切换注销的时候会自己休眠。。。。。哪怕是插着电源。 我在系统设置的电源选项里已经设置不作任何操作。但是如
<^k^>  ─> 果你是在切换注销的时候不生效。 zz: KOSKERS — 2016-05-15 12:21
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • I need help after updating to 16.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478156 I updated my ubuntu kylin to 16.04 lts, and discovered that the sogou shurufa isn't working.So I removed the iBus, which will solve my problem before. Then I logout, and get in again, only to discover that my Unity and the line above which has time o
<^k^>  ─> n the right side and choices on the left side has both disappeared! Does anybody know what had happened?(Whats worth, …
<dchxcrow> 人呢都？
<gebjgd> dchxcrow,
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • Unity and up line DISAPPERED  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478157 I updated my ubuntu kylin to 16.04 lts, and discovered that the sogou shurufa isn't working.So I removed the iBus, which will solve my problem before. Then I logout, and get in again, only to discover that my Unity and the line above which has time on the righ
<^k^>  ─> t side and choices on the left side has both disappeared! Does anybody know what had happened?(Whats worth,the prints …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 正在创建输入法码表，——请问谁知道，从哪里能拿到大量的“词组”（词库）？——用来创建词库  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478160 单字的码表已经接近完成一万字，还差一半。现在考虑词组的码表生成方法， 打算用程序脚本，读取词
<^k^>  ─> 组文件，然后生成词组码表。 但不知道，从哪里能拿到大量的“词组”（词库）？ 虽然 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 分两个区，怎样用dd制作liveusb?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478161 u盘，分两个主分区。 1)一个制作liveusb 2)一个保存文件 制作liveusb，终端输入命令： sudo umount /dev/sdc1 sudo dd if=/media/ubuntu_iso/ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-i386.iso of= /dev/sdc 还是： sudo umount /dev/sdc1 sudo dd
<^k^>  ─> if=/media/ubuntu_iso/ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-i386.iso of= /dev/sdc1 上面命令，哪个对？ zz: liveusb — 2016- …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Ubuntu的硬盘检测工具GSmartControl如何看？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478162 打开Ubuntu16.04的硬盘检测工具GSmartControl， 只有233--Media wear out indicator显示异常， Raw value 3923是表示什么呢？ 001.png 002.png 003.png zz: yi009 — 2016-05-15 18:08
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Arch startx总是不能成功，gnome  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478164 nvidia GT216(NVS 5100M) xauth:timeout in locking authority file /root/.Xauthority xauth:error in locking authority file /root/.Xauthority xauth:timeout in locking authority file /root/.Xauthority X.Org X Server 1.18.3 Release Date:2016-04-04 X Prot
<^k^>  ─> ocol Version 11, Revision 0 Build Operating System:Linux 4.2.5-1-ARCH x86_64 Current Operating System:Linux ol 4.5.4- …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Arch startx 总是失败，gnome  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478165 nvidia GT216(NVS 5100M) xauth:timeout in locking authority file /root/.Xauthority xauth:error in locking authority file /root/.Xauthority xauth:timeout in locking authority file /root/.Xauthority X.Org X Server 1.18.3 Release Date:2016-04-04 X Protocol
<^k^>  ─> Version 11, Revision 0 Build Operating System:Linux 4.2.5-1-ARCH x86_64 Current Operating System:Linux ol 4.5.4-1-ARC …
<dchxcrow> 没有人么都？
<Any_where> ?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 如何检测耳机线控的触发事件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478166 就是耳机上的音量按钮和暂停按钮。 linux下很多耳机是无效的，基本的功能也没有 我想获取这些键的触发事件然后绑定到对应的动作上，修复这个问题 zz: PithornDawn — 2016-05-15 19:01
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Arch startx不能成功，求解救  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478167 nvidia GT216(NVS 5100M) 按wiki装的 xauth:timeout in locking authority file /root/.Xauthority xauth:error in locking authority file /root/.Xauthority xauth:timeout in locking authority file /root/.Xauthority X.Org X Server 1.18.3 Release Date:2016-
<^k^>  ─> 04-04 X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0 Build Operating System:Linux 4.2.5-1-ARCH x86_64 Current Operating System:Lin …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Perl Audio Converter - 5.0.1 出错 application to decode: wma  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478179 我要wma转mp3. 结果出现了一下错误。 Perl Audio Converter - 5.0.1 出错 error: could not find suitable application to decode: wma 我还用soundConverter试过他也是无法解析wma. 是不是需要装wma解码
<^k^>  ─> 器？在那儿下载？这些工具怎么找到我装好的解码器？ zz: ahtaria — 2016-05-15 19:34
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 我要wma转mp3.无法解析wma  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478180 我要wma转mp3. 结果出现了一下错误。 Perl Audio Converter - 5.0.1 出错 error: could not find suitable application to decode: wma 我还用soundConverter试过他也是无法解析wma. 是不是需要装wma解码器？在那儿下载？这些
<^k^>  ─> 工具怎么找到我装好的解码器？ zz: ahtaria — 2016-05-15 19:36
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 我要wma转mp3.找不到wma解码器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478181 我要wma转mp3. 结果出现了一下错误。 Perl Audio Converter - 5.0.1 出错 error: could not find suitable application to decode: wma 我还用soundConverter试过他也是无法解析wma. 是不是需要装wma解码器？在那儿下载？这些
<^k^>  ─> 工具怎么找到我装好的解码器？ zz: ahtaria — 2016-05-15 19:41
<Any_where> alsa
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04的启动优盘制作。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478182 没什么要说的，只是从14.04升级过来的一些经验，直接升级废了，制作启动优盘的时候也是屡试不行，网上成功的帖子看了不少，我都没有成功。 记得用UltraISO制作启动U盘时试着写入方式选
<^k^>  ─> USB-ZIP试试，其他的都没有动，我这是不服试出来的。 别人成功的我试着做了，没有成功 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04的启动U盘制作过程中一些问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478184 没什么要说的，只是从14.04升级过来的一些经验，直接升级废了，制作启动优盘的时候也是屡试不行，网上成功的帖子看了不少，我都没有成功。 记得用UltraISO制作启动U盘时试着
<^k^> 新  深度PK版 • 就一般用户而言ubuntu真不适合入门  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478185 喜欢简单的mint，折腾arch都是不错的选择，或许我每次都鼓捣ubuntu新版本的原因吧 zz: shanliang8008 — 2016-05-15 20:58
<^k^> 新  深度PK版 • 就一般用户而言ubuntu真不适合入门  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478186 喜欢简单的mint，折腾arch都是不错的选择，或许我每次都鼓捣ubuntu新版本的原因吧 zz: shanliang8008 — 2016-05-15 20:58
<Any_where> .
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04lts，怎样安装五笔输入法？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478187 ？ zz: liveusb — 2016-05-15 21:34
<wuji2016> 1,fcitx框架
<wuji2016> 2,五笔输入法
<wuji2016> 我装的fcitx自带五笔
<love> 大家好！小弟有个关于字体配置的问题想请教大神。我想设置中文语言和日文语言分别用不同的字体显示。我自己建了60-lang-ja-jp.conf和60-lang-zh-cn.conf
<love> <?xml version="1.0"?>
<love> <!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">
<love> <fontconfig>
<love>   
<love>  <match>
<love>   <test qual="any" name="family">
<love>    <string>sans-serif</string>
<^k^> love:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<love> 60-lang-ja-jp.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/16445147/ 中文只是把ja改成了zh-cn为什么每次在匹配字体的时候日文还是会匹配到中文字体，我上日文wiki的时候用的显示的字体是中文字体，我查看了wiki jp的lang标记是"lang="ja""为什么还是匹配不到我想要的字体
<OTAOgou> gou
<dchxcrow_> 这个点有人么？
<love> 有人啊^_^
<dchxcrow_> 为何现在说话的人这么少？还是我的点不对
<love> 一定是时间不对！现在太阳才刚刚升起
<dchxcrow_> 昨天我一天在线，也没见人说话
<love> 这又不是QQ群。一般没什么问题很少有人闲聊吧
<love> 而且这是在ubuntu的聊天频道。一般都只讨论linux相关的问题才会有人发言吧
<dchxcrow_> 以前很热闹的，有很多人闲聊的
<dchxcrow_> 话说你有什么其它频道么？
<dchxcrow_> 人多点的
<love> 还有archlinux-cn哈哈。。
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-08
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • "Show Registers","Show State","Show Memory"如何用软件方式模拟此类按键?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483829 "Show Registers","Show State","Show Memory"如何用软件方式模拟此类按键? https://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/lk/lk-2.html#ss2.9 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-05-08 4:55
<jackness> VERIFY REGISTER jackness fzujrjtpjefh
<jackness> test
<ubrl> jackness:点点点.  09:45
<lee> 哈咯
<lee> 辽宁
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • HDMI1无法显示，如何排查问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483830 平板有两块屏，分别为：eDP1，HDMI1，正常显示如下（但在有些板上，HDMI1不显示）： a@a-WT5D-Z8350:~$ xrandr Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 2166 x 1280, maximum 32767 x 32767 eDP1 connected primary 1366x768+0+0 (normal le
<^k^>  ─> ft inverted right x axis y axis) 309mm x 173mm 1366x768 60.00*+ 40.00 1360x768 59.80 59.96 1280x720 60.00 1024x768 60 …
<chenshaoju> time
<chenshaoju> test
<ubrl> chenshaoju:点点点.  12:20
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 辞退的原因 : 新来的年轻职员被老板叫去。"我注意到你,"老板说,"你工作勤奋,而且在每一件小事上都很认真。"年轻人面露喜色,期待老板的嘉奖。"所以,"老板说,"我不得不解雇你。""天哪,这太不公正了。"老板笑着说:"我这里已经有过好几个像你这样的年轻人,后来他
<^k^>  ─> 们都成了行家,然后突然跑出去自己办公司,拼命想挤垮我们。"
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu 16.04.2 server的bash中字体设置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483831 大家好，在使用16.04.2 server版的时候，使用powerline插件美化bash和vim时发现下面状态条符号无法显示，无法显示正常的三角，经查找应该是console需要设置为power line字体，但是server版没有图形
<^k^>  ─> 界面，在哪个文件里面可以设置bash的字体为powerline的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 blkcity — 20 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 超过定数 : "好啊,让我头痛的那个供货商的老婆一下生了三个儿子,活该,这回也让他尝尝一次得到的货超他们的订数是什么滋味儿。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 为什么我装了17.04进不了桌面但是16.10就能行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483833 RT，新装的系统，整个安装过程当中很正常没有什么问题，如果真要说有的话就是安装完后不能正常重启，卡在那里。 安装完后进入系统，到lightdm输完密码后，
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu16.04安装thttpd错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483834 我想用thttpd来做web服务器，但是在安装的时候遇到了问题，在网上查询，说用命令sudo apt-get install thttpd 直接安装就好，但是我报错误，说thttpd无法定位， 在网上下载源文件来安装，安装好了，但
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<yunfan> papappapapaappapapapapapapapapapappapapapapapapapapapapapapapapappapapapapapapapapapapappapapapapapapapapappapapapapapapappapa
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • i7 7500u, 8GB mm, win10 can't install ubuntu 16.04 alongside  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483835 Machine: Lenovo Xiaoxin Chao 7000 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo efibootmgr -v BootCurrent: 0001 Timeout: 0 seconds BootOrder: 0001,0002,0003,0000,2001,2002,2003 Boot0000* Lenovo Recovery SystemHD(6,GPT,80aa45a7-20cd-4138-9aa3-d76f1d8
<^k^>  ─> e5593,0xec88000,0x1f4000)/File(\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\LrsBootMgr.efi)RC Boot0001* Linpus liteHD(1,GPT,8c648a09-6f0b-4990 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu16.4安装成功后还可以增加分区吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483837 大家好！ 台式机原来装的win10，后GPT+UEFI加装Ubuntu16.04成为双系统。 在使用过程中，感觉原来给Ubuntu的磁盘空间太小，无法安装大型软件。 请问可以压缩windows分区，给ubuntu增加分
<^k^>  ─> 区吗？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 LH超 — 2017-05-08 17:45
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu16.4安装成功后还可以增加分区吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483839 大家好！ 台式机原来装的win10，后GPT+UEFI加装Ubuntu16.04成为双系统。 在使用过程中，感觉原来给Ubuntu的磁盘空间太小，无法安装大型软件。 请问可以压缩windows分区，给ubuntu增加分
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 自建邮件服务器如何突破接收邮件10M限制  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483840 自己组建一台服务器做邮件系统。可以正常收发 今天供应商发了一个超过10M点邮件 或者有些只有不到200k的附件也拒收了 统统 就拒收了 很奇怪 无从下手 请您帮助如何配置可以
<^k^>  ─> 提高接收邮件的大小 比如限制无或者2000M 系统 ubuntu desktop17.04 邮局： postfix dovecot-pop3d d …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 乌龟和兔子赛跑 : 跑了三圈 兔子被东西绊倒了三次 摔坏脚了 最后乌龟赢了。 事后兔子对乌龟说:今天真倒霉 被东西绊倒三次。 乌龟自言自语的说了句:今天也很倒霉 爬着爬着就被踢飞了……还他么被踢飞了3次！
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 请问，如何将菜单栏和标题栏二合一？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483843 今天刚刚换用 xfce，各种新奇。 请问，如何将菜单栏和标题栏二合一？就像 Unity 那样？ PS:不要全局菜单。 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2017-05-08 22:47
<gfxmode> jackness  你好
<lee> 这里面都是男生吧
<mayli> yes
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-09
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 怎么在crossover16中安装office 2013  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483845 crossover16.2.0,office 2013是在msdn 我告诉你上下的（不带sp1,2的那个） 我用过很多容器，winxp，7,10都试过了，安装的时候总是出错，提示就是出现了一系列错误，，，， 求一个教程，该怎么安装，
<^k^>  ─> office 2010也可以。谢谢。 Kubuntu 17.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 peishenfei2 — 2017-05-09 0:14
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • R7 240 如何查看GPU占用 显存占用等内容  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483846 网上的都是说原来老驱动的。。新的驱动没这些东西啊 我还安装了amd的amdgpu-pro 现在也没有原来那个ccc 也没法查询各种状态。。。。 求方案 xubuntu16.04 还有就是 我是不是买了块假的
<^k^>  ─> R7 240?GPU-Z 显示是128位 1G DDR5 这咋是64位256M? zc@zc-athlon840-desktop:~$ lspci -knn | grep -iA2 "vga\|3d\ …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 为什么不推荐安装ubuntu选择默认选项？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483847 为什么不推荐安装ubuntu选择默认选项？很多人都是手动分区swap,home等等，安装的时候直接用默认选项有什么弊端？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 superPershing — 2017-05-09 12:13
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu16.04的gcc5.4如何降级为gcc5.3  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483849 ubuntu16.04的gcc5.4如何降级为gcc5.3 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubun_lover — 2017-05-09 12:54
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu16.04附加驱动添加nvidia驱动失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483850 1.pngubuntu16.04附加驱动添加nvidia驱动失败，想问一下是源的问题吗，添加应用更改后进度条一直停在中间位置，我用的是中科大的源。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubun_lover — 2017-05-09 13:00
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你是人参哪～ : 吃饭的时候岳父岳母因为生意上的事情吵嘴 最后岳母说:"我懒的听你埋怨,你再说我就上山里住去,你们谁都别找我。" 岳父撂下饭碗说:"找你干啥,你是人参哪～～～" 我们喷饭而出。。。
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 请问，ubuntu14.04.5想找个服务器管理软件，主要是能够备份网站和数据库的功能 ！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483851 请问，ubuntu14.04.5想找个服务器管理软件，主要是能够备份网站和数据库的功能 ！ 类似的软件平台有宝塔，但是目前只是支持cent
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 前事不忘后事之师 : 一只小鸟受伤了,小鸟妈妈关心地问道:"你是怎么受的伤?" 小鸟说:"我跟在爸爸身后,不料爸爸放了个屁,我一捂嘴巴,结果掉到地上受伤了。" 鸟妈妈语重心长的说:"前事不忘后事之师,傻孩子,记住了,以后别人放屁千万别捂嘴了。"
<Stawidy> 这频道好鬼
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu16开机出现grub  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483852 ubuntu16.04开机出现grub>,显示error:failure reading sector 0xe0 from 'hd1'和error:failure reading sector 0x0 from 'hd1'，set root和set prefix后能进入引导，但重启后还是grub,我的是gpt分区. 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubun_lover — 2017-05-09
<^k^>  ─> 18:57
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装重启后出问题,怎么办啊啊啊啊啊啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483853 安装重启后出问题,怎么办啊啊啊啊啊啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunjian624 — 2017-05-09 19:38
<Isolde> StarBrilliant: 大大，我想请教一下如果想获取直播的弹幕渲染，应该用什么来做呢?这方面有没有什么现成的轮子?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu16.04无法安装永中office  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483854 widon@widon-X555YI:~/software/7.0.1213.101ZH.S1(2016)_32$ sudo ./setup ./setup: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 试着安装libgtk2.0-0:i386但是不
<Isolde> StarBrilliant: 我现在的想法是用libass渲染弹幕，然后用vapoursynth把直播流和渲染出来的弹幕流合成，这样可行吗?
<Hibi> hi
<ubrl> Hibi:点点点.  22:36
<Hibi> 这个群有TAE
 * Mengyuan1 emacs user
<Mengyuan1> 请问：　ubuntu kylin 频道是哪个
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-10
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 安装reaver ？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483858 安装命令，或官网下载地？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wifias — 2017-05-10 7:38
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 教你在windows里的 Firefox里用flashgot调用wget下载  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483860 因：有时候要在虚拟机里做点下载任务。虚拟机里的是windows系统。而且firefox自带的下载不支持续传。 把你下载的wget.exe放入system32目录。 在flashgot里： 新增一个下载管理器
<^k^>  ─> ，取名cmd； 可执行路径：C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe 参数模版如下： /C start wget -c [--directory-p …
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<Guest38906> hello
<ubrl> Guest38906:点点点.  13:06
<Guest38906> Is anyone there?
<Guest38906> who
<Guest38906> exit
 * mengyuan 大神们，请教下 emacs lisp 中的 defadivce 是不是函数重写覆盖？
<mengyuan> C-h f defadvice 解释为 “Define a piece of advice for FUNCTION (a symbol)”
<mengyuan> 是啥意思呀？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/08/Cg-4V1I2rgeIZyXeAACKpJ3aEO4AALrIwCMniYAAIq8945.jpg 酒鬼版千手观音
<mengyuan> 啥状况：Cannot retrieve URL: http://tinyurl.com/ask-smart
<ubrl> ⇪ t: GitHub - ryanhanwu/How-To-Ask-Questions-The-Smart-Way: 本文原文由知名 Hacker Eric S. Raymond 所撰寫，教你如何正確的提出技術問題並獲得你滿意的答案。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 最近安装的ubuntu16.04系统 老卡机，每次都得重新启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483862 在公司安装了ubuntu16.04系统，经常卡死重启，找了好多方法都不行，更新了内核也不行，问问大家有什么好的方法吗，在不重新装系统的情况下如何能不死机呢 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 yxf460460 — 2017-05-10 14:58
<uuair_m> hihi，你们有用上ubuntu 17的了么？我刚升级完，在修改sshd_config这个文件，但是对比之前的有一些变化。默认我改了端口，就可以用publickey登录了，但是sshd_config当中并没有修改
<uuair_m> 是不是还要照着老样子修改一下？还是位置变化了？
<uuair_m> 第一个，这条PermitRootLogin prohibit-password  以前是改为no，现在是不是默认这个参数就可以了？禁止密码登录但不禁止publickey登录？
<uuair_m> 是这个意思么？
<uuair_m> PubkeyAuthentication yes   AuthorizedKeysFile      .ssh/authorized_keys 这两个还是这么做，没错吧？但是RSAAuthentication yes 这个选项没有了啊
<uuair_m> PermitEmptyPasswords no  这个选项也改了
<uuair_m> 修改这些就够了吧？我修改了ssh的端口，所以希望publickey跟password同时都可以使用。
<mengyuan> $ man -k 'sshd_config'
<mengyuan> sshd_config (5)      - OpenSSH SSH daemon configuration file
<uuair_m> thx
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 新建本地源，内网访问出现GPG错误，如何关闭gpg认证  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483863 因公司大部分机器无法出公网，故mirror了一份阿里云的源，然后nginx做了http，内网机器apt-get出现如下报错： W: GPG error: http://xxx.xxx.10.30 trusty Release: The following signatur
<^k^>  ─> es couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7EA0A9C3Fxxxxx 根据Google各种回答， …
<orig> 有人用alpine成功发出过邮件吗？
<mengyuan> Yet! 我的问题总算是解决了，谢谢！Thanks!
<mengyuan> (defun m (arg)
<mengyuan>   (print (format "%s" arg)))
<mengyuan> (defadvice m (before evil-b-m activate)
<mengyuan>   (print (format "Before: %s" arg)))
<mengyuan> (defadvice m (after evil-a-m activate)
<mengyuan>   (print (format "After: %s" arg)))
<ubrl> mengyuan:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> mengyuan:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 去哪下载deb格式的qt5安装包  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483865 我需要在离线状态下安装qt，有人说可以下载deb格式的qt包，找了几天无果啊，哪位大虾知道啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 phyond — 2017-05-10 18:29
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 移动硬盘安装Ubuntu的简单方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483866 笔记本硬盘是Win10，有一块闲置的500G移动硬盘，打算装个ubuntu 16.04，看了好多方法都比较麻烦，琢磨半天终于找到个简单的方法。 用Vmware新建一个虚拟机，随便设置就行，确认就可以了；
<^k^>  ─> 删除虚拟机的默认硬盘，添加一个新硬盘，选择挂载移动硬盘； 虚拟机光驱挂载下载好 …
<root____1> .
<root____1>  /list #频道列表
<root____1> hello
<ubrl> root____1:点点点.  19:16
<mengyuan> ^k^: 我不是大神，apt 可下载的包都能获得 url
<mengyuan> $ apt-get -q --print-uris -y install qt5-default
<mengyuan> 希望可以帮到你
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你有木有这种冲动呢 : 每次看到"给你100/500/1000万你马上跟我儿子分手。" 这样的情节,我都很想冲进电视/小说替主角把钱接了。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 时间和日期，选中年份会出现 x年x月月 的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483867 时间和日期，选中年份会出现 x年x 月月 的问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 afcaf74cb051 — 2017-05-10 20:58
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-11
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 怎么才能让系统不会自动改bios的时间？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483868 我目前是和windows双系统，每次进ubuntu后，进windows，时间都会被重置为utc标准时间，我进bios看也是utc标准时间，但是我进ubuntu看，时间是utc+8的北京时间，用hwclock命令看硬件时间也
<^k^>  ─> 是utc+8的北京时间，怎么设置才能让ubuntu不会自动同步时间到bios？ 我之前做过一次，忘 …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Marvell Yukon 88E8057 PCI-E Gigabit 网卡驱动的问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483869 Marvell Yukon 88E8057 PCI-E Gigabit 的网卡Marvell官方网站只有Kernel 2.6以上的，我需要的是支持kernel Version (4.4.0-62-generic) 的，请问有没有什么办法能装上网卡驱动？ 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 lzynmyselfdoit — 2017-05-11 9:36
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • 寻求在内网建立源服务器的方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483870 各位大大，在单位上负责计算机管理，瘟系统里病毒太多，目前办公也只是写写文档，最多做做失量图，发现目前优麒麟已经能胜任这些日常办公，想引进来一下，但是目前最大的问题
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • 下载了1710daily-live，并不是gnome桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483871 今天下载，并在虚拟机里安装了1710 daily-live。安装完重启进入系统，发现还是unity桌面，并不是gnome桌面 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2017-05-11 11:59
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • 下载了1710daily-live，并不是gnome桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483872 今天下载，并在虚拟机里安装了1710 daily-live。安装完重启进入系统，发现还是unity桌面，并不是gnome桌面 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2017-05-11 11:59
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • Mark Shuttleworth：桌面对我们来说仍然重要  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483874 原文来自于 linux.cn https://linux.cn/article-8497-1.html 在波士顿刚刚召开的 OpenStack Summit 2017 大会上， Ubuntu 的母公司 Canonical 的 CEO Mark Shuttleworth 谈及了 Ubuntu 在桌面、云计算和物联网等方面
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 墙内(不是国内)如何取得跟Debian的直接或间接联络?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483876 墙内(不是国内)如何取得跟Debian的直接或间接联络? viewtopic.php?f=165&t=483811 https://unix.stackexchange.com/question ... -lxde-core Debian的官方论坛注册不上,用梯子注册提示IP不被允许 上
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • gnome3.14.0  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483877 无聊发一张gnome3的截图 是debian stable源 统计信息: 发表于 由 handyw — 2017-05-11 14:17
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 小白一枚，win10下安装ubuntu16.04 无法联网，蓝牙也无法启动，求帮助！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483879 小白一枚，win10下安装ubuntu16.04 无法联网，蓝牙也无法启动，求帮助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 whylop — 2017-05-11 15:13
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 登录xfce后需要重新插拔键盘才能正常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483880 我的default/keyboard: Code: # KEYBOARD CONFIGURATION FILE # Consult the keyboard(5) manual page. XKBMODEL="pc105" XKBLAYOUT="lv" XKBVARIANT="" XKBOPTIONS="" BACKSPACE="guess" 在 grub 菜单中我的键盘没问题， 在lightDM 登陆界
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • KICAD4系列各版本文件不兼容能解决吗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483881 更换新版本的软件功能完善了.可是文件却不兼容了.能打开查看,但生成网络表和网络表失败和更新PCB文件的网络表软件死掉 统计信息: 发表于 由 gprs08 — 2017-05-11 17:08
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • KICAD4系列各版本文件不兼容能解决吗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483883 更换新版本的软件功能完善了.可是文件却不兼容了.能打开查看,但生成网络表和网络表失败和更新PCB文件的网络表软件死掉 统计信息: 发表于 由 gprs08 — 2017-05-11 17:09
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 多网卡的问题 急呀！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483884 我用的是工控机里面通过总线的方式扩展了5个网卡 我通过interfaces文件静态设置了5个网卡的ip地址 其中3块可以正常获取到eth的号和mac地
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 磁盘主分区问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483886 我们知道，一个磁盘最多有4个主分区，但是我在windows下查看磁盘情况是，是超过四个主分区， 其中安装Ubuntu系统的/、/home、swap、/boot部分均显示是主分区？ 求解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 guluo — 2017-05-11
<^k^>  ─> 19:10
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 谁能帮忙提供一个rt2870无线网卡驱动货帮忙下载一个（网址有，是国外的）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483887 在这个论坛上找到了，可能是没有注册的原因，下载不了 https://linuxforums.org.uk/index.php?topic=852.0 在其他网站或论坛下载的都有问题，
<^k^>  ─> 这个帖子给出了解决方案 统计信息: 发表于 由 phyond — 2017-05-11 19:31
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/35070.html 男人压力大 : 为什么大街上用iPhone的大部分都是女生:因为男人舍不得买！ 他们还要攒钱为老婆买车买房买iPhone！ 而女生,却没有这个压力,她们只管是否拿得出手。 男人舍不得买iPhone,便用低于iPhone售价的Android来意淫。 结论:这个
<^k^>  ─> 社会给男人的压力太大了！ 有同感的顶一下~
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-12
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 当recommand出现or时,是什么决定哪个recommand被安装?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483889 当recommand出现or时,是什么决定哪个recommand被安装? 例如(Stretch环境): 执行完 Code: aptitude -r -P install lxde-core 然后: Code: root@debian:/# aptitude why termit Warning: Invalid locale (please review l
<^k^>  ─> ocale settings, this might lead to problems later):   locale::facet::_S_create_c_locale name not valid i   lxde-co …
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 夫妻夜话 : 婴儿诞生了,每天午夜,宝宝总要哭闹一番,妻子总是摇醒我:"起来,亲爱的,去看看宝宝为什么哭?" 后来,我用书中介绍的方法让宝宝安静地睡了。可是午夜,妻子又把我摇醒:"起来,亲爱的,看看宝宝为什么不哭?"
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • framebuffer ： 只有一个fb，可以进行分层显示吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483891 如题： 我使用qt实现的GUI控制界面，视频是由板子解码后输出到hdmi，然后通过hdmi接到屏幕上进行显示； 现在我想让GUI界面透明叠加到视频上，也就是说通过GUI界面可
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • framebuffer ： 只有一个fb，可以进行分层显示吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483892 如题： 我使用qt实现的GUI控制界面，视频是由板子解码后输出到hdmi，然后通过hdmi接到屏幕上进行显示； 现在我想让GUI界面透明叠加到视频上，也就是说通过GUI界面可
<maucat> 哇，人还是这么多
<maucat> 但是没人说话了吗？
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • 无聊了，贴桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483893 2017-05-12 13-56-05屏幕截图.png mint18.1 欢迎PK 统计信息: 发表于 由 arlly — 2017-05-12 14:00
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 有什么方法可以快速入门ubuntu？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483894 楼主大二 学生 一枚，学习的专业是 软件编程 ， 有一些c语言与java的基础 ，想尽快入门ubuntu，实现可以用这个系统 编写一些小工具、小软件 ，但不知道该如何下手，希望
<^k^>  ─> 大神们能给几本入门书籍 ,谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangshuijun — 2017-05-12 21:27
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • nvidia驱动覆盖安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483895 ubuntu16我已经成功安装nvidia-340驱动，现在在安装cuda，在安装的过程中它会推荐安装nvidia-375,请问确认安装的时候它会自动覆盖安装吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubun_lover — 2017-05-13 7:49
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-13
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 妻子的前夫 : "杰克,听说你离婚了?" "是的,没想到这么顺利,我把离婚申请书交给法官后,他只是粗略地看了看,便签字同意了。" "怎么这么快呢?" "后来才搞清楚了原因,原来他是我妻子的前夫。"   
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • / 目录空间不足ubuntu16  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483896 /根目录当时只分了20G，装完cuda后只剩300M，大的软件有texlive等，请问如何压缩 我的/home还有50G 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubun_lover — 2017-05-13 10:13
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 16.04 amd64-怎样把-系统设置-软件和更新-更新-里面的更新全关了？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483897 如题： 有更新就显示，好烦呀！！！！！！ 2017-05-13 11-20-09屏幕截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahwad — 2017-05-13 11:21
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 幽默调皮的小学生. : 父亲:"现在有十个桔子,吃掉了三个,还剩几个?" 儿子:"我们在学校是用苹果做例子,你用桔子我算不出来。"
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • 闲着就抓几张图  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483898 1.png 3.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 walker.ma.biz — 2017-05-13 14:13
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 可口的点心！ : 有个老伙带他的叔叔去美国,飞机刚刚起飞,叔叔吐了,老伙就把塑料带给他吐,可是一袋不够啊,于是他就找空中小姐解决,等他回到机仓的时候,所有的人都吐了,在一看他叔叔的塑料带的东西少了不少！ 老伙问:叔叔,他们怎么了? 叔叔答到:刚才我见你一去不
<^k^>  ─> 回,想到太麻烦了,我于是就把那一带呕吐物咕咚-----全喝了！
<alexxey> 而且太浓了，咬不断
<gofly> ?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 以$开头的文件夹是怎么回事？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483899 大家好我系统是win10+Ubuntu16.04.2 在Ubuntu下设置了自动挂载win10的分区 最近在win10下突然发现 有些文件夹不见了 ！随后在ubuntu下发现他们出现在了同一分区下的一个 以$开头的文
<^k^>  ─> 件夹 内。 请问这是怎么回事？为什么会发生这种转换？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 LH超 — 20 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu取消启动和关机动画改为代码刷屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483901 以下： plymouth --hide-splash 发个贴省的以后重装忘了 如需进行其他设置终端里输入plymouth查看帮助即可，没有的话，装一个就行。 另外写点桌面美化的笔记： 桌面美化只需要下载下列
<^k^>  ─> 三个包： 1：sudo apt install unity-tweak-tool 2：sudo apt install compizconfig-settings-manager 3：sudo apt i …
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 跨平台网络应用选什么技术好？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483902 要求至少能支持 linux，windows，mac，最好也能支持 ios，android。 需要运行一个 udp 或 tcp 的 server，所以不能做成纯网页的。 语言只限 python / js。 原本打算用 chrome app，今天突然看到 google 将
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-14
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • X220 ubuntu16.04 4.8.0-51 内核安装 tp-smapi 失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483903 apt-get install tp-smapi-dkms 安装的 Code: root@zc-ThinkPad-X220:/home/zc# apt-get install  tp-smapi-dkms 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树        正在读取状态信息... 完
<^k^>  ─> 成        下列软件包是自动安装的并且现在不需要了：   libdouble-conversion1v5 libqt5qml5 lib …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 酒鬼的选择 : 婚后的第三天,妻子正告基塔,如果他不把酒戒掉,她将离家出走。 基塔将此事告诉了自己的朋友。 朋友说:"看来你的处境一定很困难。" "是的,"基塔叹着气说,"看来我只能忍受寂寞的煎熬了。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 无法启动软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483907 我用的是基于ubuntu 16.04的elementary 打开bitmask时显示这个，怎么解决，谢谢。 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanis_ghost — 2017-05-14 10:31
<lin66> hi
<ubrl> lin66:点点点.  10:54
<lin66> zao  shang hao
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 终端  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483909 17.04不能添加右键终端快捷键了 ，非常不方便！怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ouzhiwei — 2017-05-14 11:54
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 绝望，第一次安装ubuntu选错了项丢了数据  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483910 我的硬盘本来已经安装好了win10和黑苹果10.12.4，在用移动硬盘安装ubuntu时进入的第一个安装界面有两个安装的选项，我选了第二个，觉得不管选哪个进去之后都有界面操作的吧
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 感谢2楼哈  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483907 谢谢二楼 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanis_ghost — 2017-05-14 14:35
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧:  医院证明 : 百货商店里,布匹柜台前,一女店员按一顾客的要求耐心地将她买的一匹布撕成2英寸长的小布条儿。撕完之后,这位顾客又要求这店员把这些小布条儿打成结,店员打到一半的时候终于受不了了,她说道:"难到你有精神病吗?""对,我有医院证明。"女店员:@%&!!!
<^k^>  ─> …………             
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • .~/.bashrc  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483911 在终端里输入 .~/.bashrc这个就提示没有这个文件或目录，但查看明明都有的 统计信息: 发表于 由 ouzhiwei — 2017-05-14 16:07
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 马是什么东西 : 三个犯人在一起争得面红耳赤,都想证明自己最早来到监狱。 第一个说:我来监狱时,火车还没有发明呢！ 第二个说:我来时,人们还是骑马旅行哩。 第三个问:马是什么东西?
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 卸载  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483914 首次安装有些问题，另外，14.04升级为16.04后 感觉有些慢，想重装Ubuntu系统，不知道卸载时应注意什么？ 我把Ubuntu安装在了D盘。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mon120key — 2017-05-14 20:58
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何实现shell中使用sed，while循环等替换文件中的链接?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483916 如何实现shell中使用sed，while循环等替换文件中的链接? 假设 file1文件中含有若张图片链接，每个图片链接独占一行 Code: #cat file1 文字文字文字文字 <img src="http://www.aaa.com/01
<^k^>  ─> .jpg"/> 文字文字文字 <img src="http://www.aaa.com/03.jpg"/> 文字文字文字文字 <img src="http://www.aaa.c …
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-07
<lispmaxima> luanma,zenmeban?
<lispmaxima> 搞定了，没事了
<lispmaxima> 人不少
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-08
<flywater[m]> vivalvivalada (IRC), you should check out snap's wiki.
<sakura> I see
<raspc> 2
<xenial-user2> anybody still around?
<xenial-user2> 有一个编程的问题想请教
<xenial-user2> 我是新手，有个游戏xsok想把界面改中文
<xenial-user2> xsok 用的是athena widget set
<xenial-user2> 我编译后中文显示乱码
<xenial-user2> is this a dead chatroom?
<xenial-user2> nobody ?
<xenial-user2> fuck
<xenial-user2> Hell to all you , bye
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-09
<syq> 好奇怪的名字
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-10
<flywater[m]> gnome锁屏与登录界面新设计：https://blogs.gnome.org/aday/files/2018/05/lock-unlock.webm?_=1
<ubrl> ⇪ t: type=video/webm
<flywater[m]> https://blogs.gnome.org/aday/files/2018/05/boot-user-selection.webm?_=2
<ubrl> ⇪ t: type=video/webm
<sakura> good night
<dawnfantasy> 这里人多话少啊
<mayli> 都是在挂机　
<mayli> 这个频道死了好久了
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-11
<rabbitea1_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CxUqzytLX4
<ubrl> rabbitea1_sdf: ⇪ Xeno & Oaklander - Full Performance (Live on KEXP) - YouTube
<Arek-Cyi> join irc.undernet.org
 * Arek-Cyi I come form China.
<rhzme[m]> 有人吗？
<ubrl> rhzme[m]:点点点.  13:41
<rhzme[m]> 我看提示，有人退出重新加入了2次
<rhzme[m]> 还有重新加入了3次的
<rhzme[m]> ubrl: bot?
<ubrl> rhzme[m], 休息一下..  13:42
<rhzme[m]> 你的发的消息还带时间的
<basilisk> 有会php的么
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: happyaron huntxu h字辈儿今天齐了
<huntxu> harajuku: 你这个盗版的h字辈
 * harajuku 无心工作 只想放假
<CyrusYzGTt> wow
<harajuku> CyrusYzGTt: 好久不见
<CyrusYzGTt> harajuku§ 嗯， 阿当
<harajuku> CyrusYzGTt: 还在搬砖么?
<CyrusYzGTt> harajuku§ 现在是厨房打杂
<harajuku> CyrusYzGTt: 就羡慕能上网聊IRC的打杂工作
<CyrusYzGTt> harajuku§ 工资很低的，每个月600多，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 不过好处是不用用脑
<harajuku> CyrusYzGTt: 我信么...
 * harajuku 今天的PR已经push 7次了... 啊 无心工作的周五
<CyrusYzGTt> harajuku§ 信， 不信，就问国安，，我有好几次估计撞墙发表敏感信息，顺便实验量子信息论
<CyrusYzGTt> s/估计/故意/
<harajuku> 茶水好喝么?
<CyrusYzGTt> 目前还没有被请去喝茶，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 我当时心情郁闷忧郁，想利用国家机器自杀呢，， 这样的话最多减少国运，自己反而因为此不会永不超升《《PS玄幻看多了
<harajuku> 扯淡, 谁都得好好活着, 别的事儿都爱他妈咋地就咋地
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> 郁闷了，，长城宽带不能更新系统，，要用手机网络或者翻墙，，，
 * Arekcyi Are there ant Chinese
 * Arekcyi any
<basilisk> 1
 * Arekcyi I come form China
 * Arekcyi 那个大佬告诉我ubuntu到底怎么安装软件吗？我只会用apt-get 了
<rhzme[m]> 应用市场不是可以安装吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-12
<ST_Saint> quit
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3WeNexb2a8
<ubrl> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ Serge Gainsbourg - Melody - YouTube
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-13
<sidu> 中文輸入法無法選擇1234，ubuntu18.04 只能選擇第一葛出現的中文，
<sidu> 如果拼音現實 eg zhong 只能選擇第一葛選項，不能殿23456.。。
<tianrking> 还有活人吗 这里
<tianrking> xd
<tianrking> 😂
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-06
<cherrot> imadper: qiao violetzijing contrun[m] 早啊大佬们
<violetzijing> cherrot, imadper qiao contrun[m] 大佬们早啊
<violetzijing> cherrot, 这么早！
<cherrot> violetzijing: 尝试调整作息
<violetzijing> cherrot, 从早 9 点到早 3 点吗
<cherrot> violetzijing: XDDDDDD
<imadper> violetzijing: cherrot: qiao: contrun[m]: 早
<imadper> qiao: 你丫还没上班?
<contrun[m]> cherrot: violetzijing imadper qiao 早啊
<contrun[m]> imadper: 傻逼才上班
<qiao> cherrot: violetzijing contrun[m] imadper 上了啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 谁不是傻逼?
<imadper> qiao: 你们日子也太滋润了
<qiao> imadper: 不上班谁给我发工资
<qiao> imadper: 还在加
<qiao> imadper: 还在家
<violetzijing> qiao, 羡慕在家办公的大佬
<imadper> qiao, 羡慕在家办公的大大大大佬
<qiao> violetzijing: imadper ...
<imadper> cherrot: 你需要znc
<imadper> violetzijing: qiao: 大佬们啊, 穷啊
<qiao> imadper: ..
<qiao> imadper: 我才穷
<qiao> imadper: 这在家花钱。。。啧啧啧
<qiao> cherrot: 你需要znc
<cherrot> imadper: 我就睡个午觉
<violetzijing> 想升官发财找小三
<imadper> qiao: 在家还要花钱?
<imadper> violetzijing: 哪儿有小三?
<imadper> cherrot: 睡你mb起来嗨
<qiao> imadper: 媳妇怀孕各种补品。。。。啧啧，感觉做代购好赚钱
<imadper> qiao: 找我啊
<imadper> qiao: 我告诉你怎么买, 去哪儿买
<imadper> qiao: 你丫自己有时间, 自己淘啊
<qiao> imadper: 媳妇喝的铁元，dha，孕妇钙片
<qiao> imadper: 还没开始买奶粉
<imadper> qiao: 德国铁元??? 这玩意不是京东特价99一瓶?
<imadper> qiao: 孕妇dha倒是要注意, 尽量别买有epa的
<imadper> qiao: 奶粉日淘meiji?
<imadper> qiao: 奶粉最麻烦
<qiao> imadper: 那个jd 100+吧，还有医生开得一个美国的牌子的 500 多一瓶， 太贵
<imadper> qiao: 你要有稳定货源.
<qiao> imadper: 对啊，媳妇的朋友也刚生，说飞鹤不错。。
<imadper> qiao: 一旦喝上了, 就没法换了, 小孩子换奶会不喝, 喝了也大概率拉肚子
<qiao> imadper: 超市看了下，这玩意比国外的哪些都贵
<imadper> qiao: loool
<qiao> imadper: 国产的正式。。现在在考虑 爱他美，还是飞鹤，还有一个A2 好像叫这个名字的
<imadper> qiao: A2新西兰的吧
<violetzijing> 德国的那个铁元好像就 10 欧左右一瓶吧？
<violetzijing> 我帮人带过
<imadper> violetzijing: 是的. 国内99是常态.
<violetzijing> 肯帮人带铁元的都是亲人，玻璃瓶齁沉的
<imadper> violetzijing: +1
<imadper> qiao: A2是好东西啊, 不便宜吧.
<qiao> violetzijing: jd 上现在加上税啥的 140 一瓶
<qiao> imadper: 不便宜
<violetzijing> imadper, 肯帮忙带奶粉的是大爷
<violetzijing> 国外的奶粉被中国人买的真是。。。
<violetzijing> 我去帮人买过，超市大妈对我怒目而视
<imadper> violetzijing: loool
<qiao> violetzijing: 有妇产科的医生说这个还可以，现在在喝德国铁元
<qiao> imadper: 看来看去还是土澳的奶粉价格还可以
<violetzijing> 真辛苦啊
 * violetzijing 继续挖坑去了
<violetzijing> 唉
<violetzijing> imadper, 介绍工作卖人头啊
<cherrot> imadper: 我都没意识到你已经当爹了？
<imadper> cherrot: pm
<violetzijing> 。。。
<cherrot> 限高机箱风扇不给力怎么办？昨天CPU烧死了3回
<imadper> cherrot: 换猫头鹰
<imadper> cherrot: 风扇
<imadper> cherrot: https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.18.5f4a637d2J3fcG&id=577156014312&ns=1&abbucket=2   我用的这个
<ubrl> imadper: ⇪ noctua 猫头鹰NH-L9a-AM4 92mm风扇AMD AM4平台CPU散热器37mm高度-tmall.com天猫
<cherrot> imadper: 赞，我回家瞅瞅
<imadper> cherrot: 估计效果还不如100块钱的大霜塔
<imadper> cherrot: 但是没办法, 毕竟限高之后, 能用的没几个
<cherrot> imadper: 不限高我就上玄冰400了 那叫一个稳
<violetzijing> imadper, 把大霜塔看成了大霸塔
 * violetzijing 真的瞎了
<imadper> violetzijing: 珍视明
<imadper> violetzijing: 参天眼药水?
<violetzijing> imadper, 参天不能经常用
<violetzijing> imadper, 玻璃酸钠才是出路
<violetzijing> imadper, 可以问问专业瞎子 cherrot
<cherrot> imadper: 海露玻璃酸钠滴眼液
<cherrot> imadper: 最便宜能在60一瓶拿下
<violetzijing> cherrot, 你去医院买，你司买商业保险了，应该可以全报
<cherrot> violetzijing: 主要是懒。。
<violetzijing> cherrot, lol
<violetzijing> hmm
<violetzijing> 我就说么，之前查过这个单词
<violetzijing> tick 有蜱虫的意思
<violetzijing> 词典里一般翻译成扁虱
<imadper> violetzijing: 参天也有人工泪也
<ticks> violetzijing: 你会去查不认识的id?
<violetzijing> ticks, 不是，我看过一篇新闻，看图片是蜱虫，查了一下对应的词 https://edition.cnn.com/2019/05/01/health/tick-ear-study/index.html?utm_source=twCNN&utm_term=link&utm_medium=social&utm_content=2019-05-01T23%3A24%3A42
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Tick in ear: Doctors surprised to find tick implanted in boy's ear drum - CNN
<violetzijing> imadper, 我都是人工挤眼
<imadper> popolon: 好久不见, 大佬
 * violetzijing 在搜索如何 deploy 一个 spring boot 的 application。。。
<violetzijing> 知识的盲区啊
<groudon_> spring boot 是什么呢？
<imadper> groudon_: 是个... java web框架
<groudon_> imadper, 哦
<groudon_> 😀
<popolon> @imadper：谢谢你！天天在这儿。我就是很忙，没有时间聊天。☹️
<imadper> popolon: 啥??? 你天天在???
<imadper> popolon: 我没记错的话, 你是论坛里头像是蓝色跑步小人儿  那个人?
<popolon> 不是，我就是法国人，来自里学习电脑的汉语^ ^。我也是用Ubuntu。
<imadper> popolon: 不会啊, 我不应该记错啊
<qqz> 大家好！
<ubrl> qqz:点点点.  23:15
<qqz> @ubrl 你好！
<qqz> 有人在吱一声？
<klo> o
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-07
<contrun[m]> popolon: Bonjour. Je suis chinois et J'apprends le français.
<contrun[m]> popolon: 来自google翻译的问候。不对，你们那应该是晚上现在。
<violetzijing> ima
<violetzijing> imadper, cherrot qiao contrun[m] 大佬们早啊
<violetzijing> 感觉就我们这几个天天在这里吹水
<qiao> violetzijing: 是时候拉点新鲜血液了
<qiao> violetzijing: imadper cherrot contrun[m] 大佬们早
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: qiao cherrot imadper  早啊
 * violetzijing 今天早上 review 的代码，内含手动复制粘贴了几十个除了参数外都一模一样的函数。。。
<violetzijing> 头疼
<contrun[m]> 一个月不写go  不知道为啥现在我的gopls和bingo都没法在gopath之外的 用了gomodule的项目里面跳转定义了
<contrun[m]> 之前 bingo 还能用的
<contrun[m]> 我要学习学习 kubernetes 的代码  搞几个小新闻
<cherrot> contrun[m]: 本来就不能，除非用vendor, go module
<contrun[m]> cherrot:  kubernetes 源代码根目录下有 go.mod，如果我没理解错的话，如果把源代码放在 gopath 之外的目录， go 1.12 会启用 go module。我记得上个月我改 filecoin 代码的时候，用的就是 bingo，也没在gopath里面。
<cherrot> contrun[m]: 有go.mod就不用在gopath了
<contrun[m]> cherrot: 可能是项目的原因  不知道为啥  我把 kubernetes 放在 gopath 之外 没法跳转定义了
<cherrot> contrun[m]: 或许更新一下补全插件就行了
 * cherrot znc真香
<contrun[m]> cherrot: 更新了 还是没法用    emacs neovim 都没法用  先不折腾了  放在gopath下面 又不是不能用
<cherrot> contrun[m]: 我是YCM+neovim，没有问题
<cherrot> 同时用emacs和vim，真是分裂啊
<contrun[m]> cherrot: 可以跳转定义？
<contrun[m]> cherrot: 你用的啥lsp客户端？
<cherrot> contrun[m]: 可以
<cherrot> contrun[m]: lsp？
<contrun[m]> cherrot: 我没用 vim-go  我用的 https://github.com/autozimu/LanguageClient-neovim 来跳转和补全
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - autozimu/LanguageClient-neovim: Language Server Protocol (LSP) support for vim and neovim.
<cherrot> contrun[m]: 哦，听说过，我属于old fashion，等人踩完坑安利我了我再跳。。
<violetzijing> old fashion +1
 * violetzijing 写 rails 要死了
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: cherrot  稳得很 妈妈再也不用担心我不会配置不同语言的开发环境了
<contrun[m]> imadper: 可以作证
<violetzijing> 你以为是个变量，其实它是个函数，你以为它是个参数，其实它是个函数，你以为它是个 instance 的函数，它是个 delegate 过来的函数
<violetzijing> 自杀了
<cherrot> contrun[m]: 那你看都搞不定go mod，说明还不成熟嘛
<cherrot> violetzijing: 找个实习生吧哈哈
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我真实自杀了，我们这次的改动还是要删 DB 连接的活，特么的出一点问题我脑袋就要掉了
<cherrot> violetzijing: 要是能谁污染谁治理多好。。
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我之前吐槽过，tmd 好好封一个 module 的事不干，到处拉屎。。。
 * violetzijing 写的就好好封在 package 里，只需要换掉内部的函数实现就行，外面一点动静都没。。。
<ulkgj> topic
 * skraito greet everyone
<test1404> 我的Firefox看不了腾讯视频
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-08
<violetzijing> imadper, cherrot qiao contrun[m] 大佬们早啊
<violetzijing> 昨晚上线一晚上鸡飞狗跳
<cherrot> violetzijing: 你们不应该大白天上线吗
<violetzijing> k8s 挂了一个 node，不知道原因，pod 挂了 1/3 ，负责 k8s 的值班的人还没叫起来
 * cherrot 昨晚LTS内核居然翻车了
<violetzijing> cherrot, 上线之后 k8s 翻车了
<violetzijing> cherrot, 恶心得要死，上线是下午 5 点，明摆着让大家加班么
<cherrot> violetzijing: 据说亚马逊故障半小时内没叫起来电话会直接打到总监那
<cherrot> violetzijing: 知足吧，你要是做国内业务，上限时间凌晨3点
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我们这边的老板是直接被薅起来了，不过那个负责 k8s 的人一直护着他的 k8s，从来不肯跟别人说他们到底做了啥
 * cherrot 看来要选择开了他还是开了老板了 233
<violetzijing> cherrot, 之前我们让他写个 wiki 或者画个图介绍一下，他很牛气地说这个一直在变动，而且太细了没法跟你们说，后来有别的老板 challenge 他，他直接说他的工作总结都发给了各个大老板，让别的老板找 VP 或者 SVP 要邮件
<violetzijing> cherrot, 那人从别的组转过去做 k8s 的时候他原来的老板在群里直接发鼓掌的表情，超级难合作
<cherrot> violetzijing: 让这样的人承担核心业务，真是疯了
<qiao> violetzijing: imadper cherrot contrun[m] zao da lao
<cherrot> qiao: 早呀
<mk3548208> violetzijing: 这么神气！！！重要的东西应该越多人会越好呀，出了问题也好解决，更方便
<violetzijing> cherrot, 国内其实还好，晚上上线影响到的客户也不多，我们可是在客户上线前几个小时上线，死起来太容易了
<violetzijing> mk3548208, cherrot 这样的人居然还能升职，让我深深感受到了杀人放火金腰带
<mk3548208> violetzijing: 是不是觉得自己不掌握核心就会失业了，我觉得会有这种想法。
<imadper> violetzijing: cherrot: qiao: contrun[m]: 早啊, 大佬们
<cherrot> mk3548208: 这是一定的，但以此做筹码要挟就很不明智了。居然还能要挟成功，这就是开眼界了。。
<imadper> cherrot: k8s又不是啥招不到人的技能
<imadper> cherrot: 要挟成功是真tm神奇
<cherrot> imadper: 是啊，所以居然还能要挟成功
<violetzijing> cherrot, 哎那位大神可厉害了，push -f 把别人的代码抹了之后，他说：我承认我要负有限的责任
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-09
<mk3548208> 本周要加税到25%了
<violetzijing> cherrot, 大佬啊有问题请教
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我想做一个微服务间接口依赖的分析工具，有什么好的建议吗？类似我改动了服务A内接口a的调用的函数，服务B的接口b调用了服务A中的a，然后我能改动a之后我能知道服务B的接口b会受到影响
<violetzijing> cherrot, 粗糙的想法一个静态代码分析，一个是用什么已知的调用栈走一遍然后过滤
<imadper> violetzijing: 自己维护一个有向图?
<cherrot> violetzijing: 竟然搞起静态分析了。。
<imadper> 人肉维护?
<cherrot> violetzijing: 没搞过，没思路。但微服务不应该打破向下兼容
<violetzijing> 人肉维护不如代码
<violetzijing> 人懒，而且人会离职
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我们打破了两次
<violetzijing> cherrot, 一次 P1 一次 P2
<violetzijing> 不能再出了
<cherrot> violetzijing: 补充单测可行么
<cherrot> violetzijing: 因为就算有依赖关系，又能起什么作用么？
<violetzijing> cherrot, 不行，服务太多了，而且没有服务间统一的单测
<violetzijing> cherrot, 开发大家肯定只看自己的，出问题就开始杀别人了
<violetzijing> cherrot, 起码有个调用链，有个 warning 吧
<cherrot> violetzijing: 顶多知道这个改动可能影响到a,b,c服务，但具体会不会产生影响，你也分析不出来
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我们昨天的 bug 就是服务 A 修改了升级了，服务 B 并没有考虑到影响，没有升级，当然这也是接口变动直接导致的
<cherrot> violetzijing: 预发布升级过程中发现不了么
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我现在改我被别人依赖的接口的时候都是跑去挨个问一遍他们有没有问题，而且随时可能有新的服务调用到我的接口，我如果不去主动搜索或者别人来问我，我可能是不知道的
<violetzijing> cherrot, 巧的就是条件巧，预发布的时候没发现
<cherrot> violetzijing: 我猜go应该有静态分析工具列出包依赖，你过滤出rpc相关的包应该就能出依赖图了
<violetzijing> cherrot, 可以，我去探索一下
<cherrot> violetzijing: 我们更麻烦，所以向下兼容是要仔细考虑的，但之前测试没覆盖的case出了问题也只能认。很多策略上的假设隐含打破了向下兼容，但代码上不容易看出来，没办法。
<cherrot> violetzijing: 重点还是得放在API的设计review阶段。如果拿不准有没有影响，就宁愿用新接口，升级rpc版本，这样切割的更干净。如果想废弃老接口的支持，只用广播一遍就行了。
<cherrot> violetzijing: 这样大家的依赖关系就是“你有没有依赖我的v2版本的接口“，而不是”你有没有依赖我v2接口里的xxx特性“
<cherrot> 只增不改不删
<violetzijing> cherrot, hmm 接口改动我们吃了这次亏肯定会注意了，现在还怕的就是逻辑改动了 lol
<cherrot> violetzijing: 看来你现在只需要一个“我要做改动了应该广播给谁”的工具 :D
 * cherrot 说起向下兼容就绝望
<violetzijing> cherrot, 差不多的东西
<violetzijing> cherrot, 二十多个微服务，身体受不了啊
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我们的 service 还是处在调用链下层的，大家都来调用
<cherrot> 随手一搜还挺多～ https://www.google.com/search?q=go+dependency+graph&oq=go+dependency+graph
<ubrl> ⇪ f: go dependency graph - Google Search
<violetzijing> cherrot, cool
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-10
<imadper> qiao: contrun[m]: cherrot: 早啊大佬们早
<contrun[m]> imadper:  qiao cherrot 大佬早
<imadper> qiao: 你丫在家办公又afk???
<imadper> qiao: 早晚ccui开了你丫的
<imadper> 现在lwn几乎每一篇文章都收费, 这tm还怎么看????  cc qiao
<imadper> qiao: 贵司快收购lwn然后免费吧
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-12
<ledzep2015> 😁
<ledzep2015> 大扎好!
<ledzep2015> 怎么都走了?
<vqsld>                                            □
<vqsld>  　　　　　　　　　　　  □    □
<vqsld>  　　　　（绿角）          □    □    □          （红星）
<vqsld>  　　　　　　　　　　□    □    □    □
<vqsld>  ▲    ▲    ▲    ▲    ○    ○    ○    ○    ○    ★    ★    ★    ★
<vqsld>      ▲    ▲    ▲    ○    ○    ○    ○    ○    ○    ★    ★    ★
<vqsld>         ▲    ▲    ○    ○    ○    ○    ○    ○    ○    ★    ★
<ubrl> vqsld:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<vqsld>             ▲    ○    ○    ○    ○    ○    ○    ○    ○    ★
<vqsld>                ○    ○    ○    ○    ○    ○    ○    ○    ○
<vqsld>             ☆    ○    ○    ○    ○    ○    ○    ○    ○    △
<vqsld>          ☆    ☆    ○    ○    ○    ○    ○    ○    ○    △    △
<vqsld>       ☆    ☆    ☆    ○    ○    ○    ○    ○    ○    △    △    △
#ubuntu-cn 2020-05-04
<haritz> 大家好
<XYY> 有人不？
<XYY> xchat怎么中文？
#ubuntu-cn 2020-05-05
<xinyi2> hello
#ubuntu-cn 2020-05-07
<lynus> q
<hoking> ubuntu 20.04 的举爪
#ubuntu-cn 2020-05-08
<GarySmith2222> 大家好
